#ubuntu+1 2007-04-29
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Escpecially if things are broken
<kobe> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAOmw1ln0cU
<[Phaedrus] > hey
<[Phaedrus] > if you have a http proxy that blocks torrent ports, what are the options?
<EmxBA> network manager asks me which Linux distro do I have, because gutsy is not on supported list. This should be updated; should I file a bug on LP?
<gnomefreak> EmxBA: nothing but toolchain is in gutsy for the most part it will get updated when the next version is merged/built i wouldnt expect it for a little while
<EmxBA> ok, gnomefreak
#ubuntu+1 2008-04-21
<sparr> when i see the Configuration File Changed (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) prompt...
<sparr> what does synaptic do?
<cwillu> lilkreen, still there?
<cwillu> teamcobra, :/  just checked the changes for 2.6.24-13, nothing in there stuck out as related
<chrisas> joshjosh,  perhaps you can boot a different kernel ?
<lilkreen> yeah
<teamcobra> I missed the ones inbetween -12 and -15
<nugz1212> wine-doors + 8.04 = smooth or does it have problems?
<lilkreen> poking around dpkg-reconfigure, it doesn't offer any display reconfiguring anymore, heh
<teamcobra> doesn; work in the newest either
<joshjosh> it was working fine under gutsy. i did an update-manager install and now it's all completely distorted. did the kernel change?
<nugz1212> i get a huge list of errors when i launch winedoors
<chrisas> joshjosh,  yes the kernel changed 3 versions up
<nugz1212> normally its just "preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-60000000"
<chrisas> joshjosh,  but you can / should be able to choose the old ones @ boot
<nugz1212> only about 600 times
<cwillu> teamcobra, so it works in -12, doesn't in -15, and you're not sure about -13 or -14?
<nugz1212> then it launches but doesant install stuff
<chrisas> joshjosh, just to check, but its bullshit to run with the old kernel
<joshjosh> chrisas, i'll give it a shot.
<teamcobra> right-o
<chrisas> joshjosh,  if the problem persits you should go to the kernel guys @ #linux
<joshjosh> yeah. i might be switching distros if this is hard to fix. i'm getting kind of worn out on ubuntu.
<cwillu> lilkreen, does it do it constantly, or only (for instance), after you haven't touched the computer for 10 seconds or so?
<joshjosh> i'm going to try out a different kernel. be back, hopefully hah
<nugz1212> anybody got wine-doors running fine on heron?
<lilkreen> constantly straight from the progress screen before logon
<lilkreen> my the output screens when I logoff and such are completely useless, I can't read anything on them
<chrisas> hehe
<cwillu> lilkreen, just on a hunch, can you disable 'dim on idle' in the power management settings
<lilkreen> HAL doesn't report any brightness control to anything, the button hasn't worked since they broke it
<JediMaster> am I right in thinking the AMD64 and i386 distros run two different kernels? as I'm getting IO-APIC panics on an i386 live install cd and not on the amd64 (noacpi on the kernel line "fixes" it)
<lilkreen> it works just after GRUB loads though so I change the brightness there
<nugz1212> has anyone in here got wine-doors running successfully i need some help with it
<chrisas> JediMaster, differently compiled kernels but from the same version i think , i got  2.6.24-16-generic on 64bit
<JediMaster> chrisas: thanks, just seems odd that one kernel panics and the other doesn't
<nugz1212> i dont know if its a wine problem or something else
<peter77> akk: top?
<nugz1212> keep getting ""preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-60000000""
<JediMaster> chrisas: yes, that's the exact same version I got from uname -a in the live cd on i386
<peter77> akk: could compiz cause overheating?
 * nugz1212 needs wine-doors help on 8.04
<burner> nugz1212: happy holiday ;)
<nugz1212> ?
<akk> peter77: I don't know, but top will show the top cpu users
 * burner just guessed at something from the nick
<burner> nevermind
<nugz1212> huh?
<nugz1212> good god
<burner> as for wine doors, que es una problema?
<burner> install from source and it works here
<nugz1212> i keep getting "preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-60000000"
<nugz1212> about 600 times when laucnhed in console
<burner> 0.1.2 or 0.2 development?
<nugz1212> i installed it from the .deb
<lilkreen> Cwillu: hrm... turning off the dim backlight seems to keep it from shimmering
<lilkreen> it's never done what it's suppose to though
<nugz1212> uhm 0.1.2
<burner> nugz1212: i'm sorry, i'm not sure what to say... try dumping your .wine-doors prefs?
<cwillu> lilkreen, it's new afaik
<nugz1212> and i do that how?
<peter77> akk, compiz doesn't seem to use a lot of system resources at all
<nugz1212> im gonna try a purge then reinstall from source
<cwillu> nugz1212, you don't have preload installed do you?
<burner> nugz1212: there is a hidden directory in your home directory called ".wine-doors"    just try removing it
<winger> Hi
<lilkreen> gah, now the screen's garbled on unsuspend
<nugz1212> okay
<nugz1212> wats preload
<akk> peter77: It might have been someone else telling you something about compiz, I know nothing about it myself
<cwillu> teamcobra, what chipset was it again?
<insomninja> each time I start firefox, it says that four new addons have been installed, language packs by the looks of it, but there seems to be no way to dismiss the window so it won't come up the next time I start firefox, help?
<cwillu> nugz1212, synaptic has a description
<burner> nugz1212: wine-doors from the .deb just worked here
<nugz1212> k
<winger> Ugh.  8.04 RC deleted /media/cdrom :P
<nugz1212> i dont have preload, would that help?
<nugz1212> if i installed it
<cwillu> no, just checking
<cwillu> don't install it
<nugz1212> k
<cwillu> teamcobra, https://launchpad.net/bugs/184600 _might_ be related
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184600 in linux "ssb error while loading wifi module b43" [Medium,Confirmed]
<peter77> akk: I just wondered if it could cause conflict etc
<cwillu> or https://launchpad.net/bugs/85247
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 85247 in linux-source-2.6.22 "bcm203x firmware will not load" [Medium,Fix released]
<lilkreen> Cwillu: it doesn't shimmer now that the dim while idle is off, but it doesn't come back from suspends anymore. mode's screwed into something it doesn't support.
<cwillu> lilkreen, since you turned off dim-while-idle?  that sounds odd
<lilkreen> yeah
<cwillu> i.e., it works if you turn it back on?
<lilkreen> I'm trying that now, rebooting so I can see what I'm doing, heh
<cwillu> because I'm doubting the two are related :p
<phoul> Hey all, I was wondering if anyone here has messed with kde4
<mooboo1> Ubuntu 8.04 "Hardy Heron" is in only 3 days!
<winger> I never did take a linking to KDE...
<winger> liking, that is.
<cwillu> gnome has a saner setup out of the box I find
<Miineti> chrisas: jockey-gtk isnt much of a help
<winger> And I like Xubuntu even more.
<cwillu> I can tweak kde to nicer than gnome, but I hate tweaking a box for an hour before I can start to use it :)
<cwillu> I'm told xfce is getting nice these days
<winger> except the bugger deleted /dev/cdrom when I upgraded
<cwillu> oooo, new cgroup related emails?
<winger> xfce is heavier than I would like... but hell, the memory upgrade was $20.
<winger> So screw it
<DanaG> I suuuure hope they FIX that scheduler issue by then!
<lilkreen> cwilu: same thing, maybe it's related to that inital dpkg setting... I hope I don't have to trade flicker for suspend, heh.
<cwillu> DanaG, I've just been echo 10000>/sys/kernel/uuid/1000/cpu_share, but there's still a latency problem switching between user domains
<LibertyShadow> Ugh I want the XPS M1330... but I see so many bad reviews...
<LibertyShadow> wrong channel
<julie> I can't change the system language back to english its stuck
<DanaG> eth1, Linksys USB10T Ethernet Adapter, 30:01:00:00:00:00
<DanaG> WTF kind of MAC address is that?
<DanaG> The sticker on the device says 00:E0:98:7D:4C:7E
<akk> Some net cards start out with zeroes, then set the real mac address after loading firmware
<akk> though I think that's more common for wifi than for wired
<_Rambaldi_> does anyone use wifi-radar with wpa-psk
<Miineti> chrisas?
<akk> DanaG: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/153727 has some discussion (and pointers to other things written about it)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153727 in debian "Ethernet device's number increases by one after every reboot" [Undecided,New]
<teamcobra> cwillu: hrm, looks like I shall try rolling my own 2.6.25 deb w/ restricted modules and see if I can make this an easy thing for those w/ bcm4311s ;)
<teamcobra> cwillu, thanks for the heads up on the launchpad bug, at least now I can make a workaround, I am sure a lot of people have these cards
<teamcobra> I have 2 laptops w/ them myself ;)
<DanaG> "If the LSB red is 1"
<DanaG> color red?
<DanaG> And isn't the 30:01 completely invalid?
<cwillu> teamcobra, as long as your rolling your own, you'd make a few people happy if config_fair_cgroup_sched was enabled and _user_sched was turned off in the kernel config :p
<DanaG> Odd... I triggered rfkill, and iwl3945 actually seemed to unload itself.
<DanaG> turn on kill switch
<DanaG> a few of:   MAC is in deep sleep!  WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC
<teamcobra> cwillu: will make a note of that, as I am making a custom hardy spin for my business
<teamcobra> (which will be distributed all over, and credit given to ubuntu on both the dvd/sleeve
<DanaG> PCI interrupt disabled.  PCI interrupt up.  Writing back config space.  Radio disabled by RF Kill switch.  PCI interrupt disabled.
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> I just installed the 8.04 RC
<aLeSD> and I have got a prblem with X
<aLeSD> I have a nvidia card :
<aLeSD> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200 64M] (rev a1)
<cwillu> teamcobra, well, let me know (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/188226 is the bug in question)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188226 in linux "Kernel should use CONFIG_FAIR_CGROUP_SCHED" [High,Triaged]
<aLeSD> and Xorg are using nv driver I think ... and fonts are smoked
<aLeSD> very smoked : it's hard tio read
<aLeSD> I'm tring to load the nvidia driver but I got this error
<aLeSD> modprobe nvidia
<aLeSD> Not loading nvidia module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<akk> I had a font problem when I upgraded to hardy, but supposedly it's been fixed
<akk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212669
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212669 in x-ttcidfont-conf "newly installed fonts don't show up in hardy" [Undecided,Fix released]
<teamcobra> aLeSD: edit your xorg.conf using sudo to be root when you do it
<aLeSD> in the xorg.conf I found that there is nothing in Card section
<aLeSD> teamcobra: have a look
<teamcobra> aLeSD, hmm, add your own line then, and use the driver nvidia
<aLeSD> Section "Device"
<aLeSD>         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<aLeSD> EndSection
<teamcobra> weird, I have to run, pick my friend up from work
<cwillu> that's the new way of doing things :p
<cwillu> just add the driver "nvidia"
<aLeSD> is the new Xorg configuring itself on tyhe run ?
<cwillu> ttyl
<cwillu> yes
<doofy_> does anyone know how to get a bluetooth headset working in hardy with pulseaudio? I have it connected, but the option to put sound through it doesnt show up in skype
<winger> Sorry, doofy_. nope.
<teamcobra> doofy: install pavucontrol (its a package)
<teamcobra> will help you route things around in pulseaudio
<teamcobra> brb all
<mooboo1> plz put 2.6.25 in repo
<aLeSD> coming back
<teamcobra> mooboo1: I am rolling my own 2.6.25 debs, will announce them when they;re done
<winger> Hmmm.  I upgraded t the release candidate... how will I upgrade when the 8.04 is actually released?
<teamcobra> for all of the people that need them
<mooboo1> teamcobra, awesome
<doofy_> teamcobra, doesnt look like its showing up
<teamcobra> weird, I installed it last night w/ sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<teamcobra> brb
<doofy_> no pavucontrol is there but the device isnt
<teamcobra> hmm, not sure offhand
<teamcobra> brb
<cwillu> winger, normal update-manager
<winger> too easy :)
<winger> thanks, cwillu
<peter78> my computer is freezing/ overheating whilst playing iplayer (by adobe flash) in full screen
<DanaG> I wish they'd fix that damn scheduler.
<DanaG> And what's with that screwy MAC address?
<cwillu> DanaG, well, I wish they had merged swap-prefetch :p
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> now it is using the vesa driver
<aLeSD> I remember something somewhere that banned the driver ..
<aLeSD> I really don't know where
<aLeSD> someone has a nvidia ?
<Miineti> whatd i do, when my restricted manager doesnt realize the fritz wlan stick?
<aLeSD> it says failed to load nvidia driver : module doesn'r exist
<aLeSD> ah ah
<climatewarrior> can anyone give me a direct link to download kubuntu 8.04 kde 4 remix by torrent?
<climatewarrior> havent found it on the net and the offical page is so slow
<aLeSD> strange I'm pretty sure that I have nvidia modules installed
<spiroo> How do I upgrade to 8.04 RC without the dist-upgrade-devel command which not is working for me.
<spiroo> I got this "error": "python: can't open file '/tmp/kde-spiroo/adept_managerXwytgb.tmp-extract/dist-upgrade.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory"
<doofy_> ive got this bluetooth earpiece connected, but i can not get it to show up in any applications for use
<ISS_Student> So when the offical release happens will I need to do much if I am running the beta?
<DanaG> doofy_: ﻿http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4731782
<aLeSD> quit
<DanaG> You can make it always do the pactl stuff by putting it in /etc/pulse/default.pa
<doofy_> Failure: Timeout on the first one :-/
<climatewarrior> can anyone give me a direct link to download kubuntu 8.04 kde 4 remix by torrent
<winger> ISS_Student: I was informed you update through update-manager
<odious> hi guys. just wondering if i install the beta, can i just use apt-get dist-upgrade to the release when it's out in 3 days?
<icanhas> odious: sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , yes
<Amaranth> Yes
<odious> thanks guys
<Amaranth> odious: it'll be a somewhat large download though
<doofy_> DanaG, no luck with those commands, i just tried restarting too... any other ideas?
<odious> Amaranth: i suppose every package has a new version on release?
<Amaranth> odious: No, not every package
<Amaranth> Just half the desktop install :P
<odious> Amaranth: heh right :)
<ISS_Student> Thanks Winger
<susanoo> anyone here on a PS3 ?
<ikonia> susanoo: hardy isn't ported to ps3 yet
<ikonia> susanoo: there is a ps3 ubuntu site
<ikonia> susanoo: that should give you the latest updates of what's going on
<ISS_Student> Well it's nice to know that with Hardy Realtek sound is working!
<susanoo> where is this site ?
<susanoo> link ?
<ikonia> www.psubuntu.com
<susanoo> good job ikonia
<susanoo> keep up the good work
<ikonia> welcome
 * Dr_willis wakes up. and sneezes.
<Sergeant_Pony> bless you
<icanhas> Sergeant_Pony: that's a bit religious for here
<Dr_willis> We need to put 'Yes you can upgrade to the final if you install now...' in the topic/faq :)
<Sergeant_Pony> lol and I'm not the religious type
<Lunar_Lamp> I have frequency scaling on my cpu set to "ondemand" - how do I change that to "perfomance"?
<RAOF> Lunar_Lamp: As in "no scaling at all"?
<danny> hey :o
<Dr_willis> interesting  - i am seeing in dmesg output.
<Dr_willis> sky2 eth0: rx length error: status 0x5ea0100 length 1510
<Dr_willis> Is that someone sending me some bad packets? or potential driver bug?
<danny> i can't get my broadcam wireless to work, it won't show up in hardware drivers or anything :/
<ikonia> Dr_willis: knowing sky driver probably driver issue
<bouma> hi, i get an error asking for libstdc++.so.5 under ubuntu8.04, can i apt-get something to help ?
<RAOF> bouma: Yes.  libstdc++5 :)
<bouma> :)
<bouma> ok so, sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<ikonia> RAOF: I don't think thats the package name is it ?
<bouma> RAOF: btw can i use a different apt-get parameter, so it asks for permission
<bouma> oh
<Dr_willis> ikonia,  first ive ever noticed te messages. I am grabbing some iso torrents.  :)
<ikonia> bouma: so what asks for permission ?
<RAOF> ikonia: No.  libstdc++5 is the package they want.
<ikonia> Dr_willis: I've had on / off problems with sky drivers (marvel cards arn't they)
<bouma> ikonia: so apt-get asks
<Lunar_Lamp> RAOF: yes, thats what I want, but I've discovered the tool now. :-)
<ikonia> bouma: asks for what ?
<RAOF> Lunar_Lamp: You can twiddle some gconf keys: /apps/gnome-power-manager/ui/cpufreq_show will give you a UI option.
<ikonia> bouma: it only asks for user/pass 1 time per session
<Lunar_Lamp> RAOF: I just use cpufreq-selector :)
<bouma> ikonia: asks (Y/n) before going and downloading and installing
<RAOF> ikonia: Well, actually once/15min.
<bouma> ikonia: im not worried about the sudo part
<ikonia> bouma: thst update
<ikonia> RAOF: is that time related, thats interesting
<bouma> ikonia: ok so, sudo apt-get update libstdc++5
<ikonia> bouma: install
<ikonia> as RAOF suggested
<bouma> :D, its all working
<RAOF> bouma: apt-file can be your friend in future (apt-file search libstdc++.so.5 will return the package(s) containing that file).
<bouma> RAOF: thanks
<bouma> ok, i added eclipse, but eclipse didnt install java, so im looking at the choices for jre, there is a the java 6 web start with 5 stars, is this preferable ?
<tonyyarusso> oh lordy.  Epiphany crashes whenever I close a tab.
<teamcobra> brb, quick reboot
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey is this version of gnome is there any way to set the brightness of the screen depending if you are on battery or ac power
<cwillu> vbabiy-laptop, just set it, it'll remember
<cwillu> vbabiy-laptop, just set it, it'll remember
<vbabiy-laptop_> cwillu: sorry I missed what you said i got disconnected
<cwillu> that's what I said :p
<cwillu> i.e., set it, unplug it, set it again,
<cwillu> replug it, notice it goes back to the original value
<vbabiy-laptop_> cwillu: it doesn't :)
<cwillu> it should
<vbabiy-laptop_> I don't think that is working for me
<cwillu> weird, it doesn't anymore
<cwillu> grrrrrrr
<vbabiy-laptop_> hmm.. that looks like a BUG
<vbabiy-laptop_> hey any one using a m1530
<vbabiy-laptop_> delll
<vbabiy-laptop_> dell*
<jscinoz> i wish either gnash worked better or adobe flash stopped crashing firefox >_<
<vbabiy-laptop_> also any know why they removed the custom setting in visual effects
<AutoMatriX> hi
<vbabiy-laptop_> Hello
<jscinoz> vbabiy-laptop_, its still there, just wont show up without compizconfig-settings-manager installed
<susanoo> ikonia, but the ubuntu 8.04 RC been released for the ps3 yet ??
<redwhitewaldo> In "hardware drivers" I have chosen to enable device driver for "ATI accelerated graphics driver". how do i know the driver file name or application was downloaded and installed?
<ikonia> susanoo: I don't think so
<susanoo> ok
<ikonia> susanoo: from what I've seen the ps3 release normally lags a bit behind ubuntu
<susanoo> well that suck
<RAOF> jscinoz: Or moonlight killed flash dead? :)
<vbabiy-laptop_> jscinoz: is that the same package as the advance Desktop effect setting
<ikonia> susanoo: why does that suck ? ubuntu 8.04 is not yet stable, why should people bother porting a product thats not even released
<RAOF> redwhitewaldo: You don't, I think.  It'll have been the 'xorg-driver-fglrx' package and linux-restricted-modules if you did'nt already have that installed.
<ikonia> susanoo: put it in perspectiv
<jscinoz> RAOF :P btw i finally got my first 2 packages into debian :D
<RAOF> jscinoz: Yay!
<jscinoz> RAOF, hopefully they can get synced for intrepid :D
<jscinoz> vabiy-laptop_ one second i'll check
<redwhitewaldo> RAOF: is there a way to check+
<shingalated> ﻿How can soundcards be reconfigured in hardy?  As of this morning I get "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found." When I click the volume control applet.
<vbabiy-laptop_> jscinoz: I have that package and it not showing the custom option
<RAOF> redwhitewaldo: Check what?  I'm not sure what you're trying to achieve.
<susanoo> if i download the ubuntu 8.04 LTS daily build alpha , would i be able to upragde it trought terminal later on ? when the final stable releases ??
<RAOF> susanoo: Yes.
<redwhitewaldo> RAOF: i want to know what files were installed when i chose to install "restricted driver".
<susanoo> ikonia , you do remember me right ?
<ikonia> susanoo: I don't, sorry
<susanoo> good
<susanoo> good
<ikonia> susanoo: I assume you where the silly user who had issues with flash/java on his ps3
<jscinoz> vbabiy-laptop_ hmm not sure, you can just run "ccsm" to get the same thing?
<susanoo> hmm ?
<susanoo> guess again
<ikonia> susanoo: ok
<RAOF> redwhitewaldo: Hm...  I don't think there's an obvious GUI way of doing what you want.  'dpkg --listfiles linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) xorg-driver-fglrx' will give you a complete list.
<vbabiy-laptop_> well I know that but if I try to turn off compiz then I can't turn it on to my custom setting with resetting them alll
<redwhitewaldo> rao
<redwhitewaldo> C
<Smegzor> Any idea when Wine 0.9.60 will be available in the repos?  I read that its being held back due to the impending release of Hardy.
<twb> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.06/bin/java: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<twb> Any idea what I can do about this?
<twb> cf. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4744230
<Dr_willis> !info ipcom
<Dr_willis> !info ipcop
<ubotu> Package ipcom does not exist in hardy
<ubotu> Package ipcop does not exist in hardy
<richie_> Network manager asks for a keyring pass.. can I get rid of that?
<jscinoz> vbabiy-laptop_ sorry I couldn't be of more help
<vbabiy-laptop_> jscinoz: don't worry about it
<cwillu> vbabiy-laptop, you mean the fourth option that shows up in appearances (as opposed to the advanced control panel itself, which I presume is working)
<cwillu> nevermind then
<RAOF> Smegzor: Chances are that it won't appear in the archives, given that we're post RC.  Wine has a standing freeze exception though, so there is a (small) chance that it will appear.
<cwillu> Smegzor, it'll probably be out after, or perhaps in a backport
<albert23> vbabiy-laptop_: If you install the package simple-ccsm, you will get the custom option back
<vbabiy-laptop_> o okay
<susanoo> am downloading the buntu 8.04
<Smegzor> yeah I'm expecting to see it in backports eventually.
<shingalated> ﻿How can soundcards be reconfigured in hardy?  As of this morning I get "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found." When I click the volume control applet.
<cwillu> albert23, weird, any idea why they broke that?
<redwhitewaldo> ﻿sound is no longer working on my comp.can someone help me troubleshoot? I don't know what happneed
<AutoMatriX> which is the best method to synchronise an outlook express and an evolution address base ?
<albert23> cwillu: No idea. I had to look for that option some time ago and found the new simple-ccsm
<AutoMatriX> oops sorry guys, off topic here :s
<Niriven> why does it keep sayin gi need to do a partial upgrade, and how do i resolv if?
<Niriven> *resolve it
<Smegzor> I just heard about something called Unity on the Linux Action Show.  I Googled it, but didn't find much about it.  Is it part of VMWare?
<bazhang> Smegzor: for Macs; to offset parallels' coherence feature
<twb> I've determined that sun-java6-jre cannot be installed inside a chroot.
<twb> Anybody know why?
<Smegzor> Yeah I finally found better info about it.  I use VirtualBox and seamless mode is great :)
<Smegzor> also I don't use a Mac so nevermind.
<ethana2> Niriven: let it do its thing
<Niriven> ethana2, What?
<ethana2> Niriven: some packages were removed from ubuntu for whatever reason
<ethana2> just let it do what it needs to
<Niriven> ethana2: Hmm, ok.
<Smegzor> a couple of times that partial upgrade got stuck for me (it would cancel automatically).  I found that I could cancel the dialog and grab the other updates so that was all good.
<ethana2> Niriven: happens all the time pre release
<Smegzor> One thing about the partial upgrade dialog that bugs me, it prevents me from browsing the list of updates unless I cancel the partial.
<ethana2> Smegzor: agreed
<linkmaster03> where could I find a list of changes/new features from 7.10->8.04?
<Smegzor> How soon do we expect to see the new linux kernel?
<sparr_> which new linux kernel?
<RAOF> Smegzor: You mean 2.6.25?  In hardy?  Never.
<bazhang> linkmaster03: there are several dozen on the web look around
<Smegzor> yes 2.6.25
<Smegzor> thats quite a while.  So it'll be in 8.10 instead?
<ethana2> It bugs me that fedora uses rpm
<Smegzor> the new kernel sounds very nice.
<ethana2> ...because fedora probably will have it
<RAOF> Smegzor: Unless Intrepid has 2.6.26, yes.
<ethana2> in two years, we simply will not have 'gpu drivers'
<Smegzor> do new kernels come down via backports?
<ethana2> i find that awesome, with gallium and kernel mode setting and whatnot
<RAOF> Smegzor: No.
<RAOF> Smegzor: kernels are explicitly disallowed in the backport documentation.
<susanoo> does Ubuntu surpasses windows in capabilities when running on a PC machines ?
<ethana2> susanoo: heck yes
<tramd> depends
<ethana2> susanoo: I dual boot windows
<RAOF> susanoo: Malformed question :)
<ethana2> haven't used it in a year
<icanhas> by a zillion percent, 2 zillion if you're talking vista :P
<Seeker`> susanoo: it depends on how you define capabilities
<icanhas> yeah, ubuntu SUCKS at mounting xfat partitions ;)
<susanoo> would it run games such as supreme commander , warcraft 3 etc etc ?? as better as a window ?
<Dr_willis> susanoo Linux has more capabilities in the general term.
<ethana2> xfat?  what's that?
<n0nam3> vlc when maximized is putting a green line of pixels going across horizontally .... why is this???????
<ethana2> susanoo: probably not yet
<RAOF> susanoo: Ubuntu isn't as good at running Windows programs than Windows.
<ethana2> susanoo: but eventually, like a year or two from now
<RAOF> ethana2: And almost certainly never.
<ethana2> RAOF: ...what???
<ethana2> WINE
<susanoo> lol
<Smegzor> susanoo: Have you heard of Wine?
<ethana2> moves fast, RAOF
<susanoo> ur right about that RAOF
<RAOF> ethana2: True.  But games move fast, too.
<Dr_willis>  But for a given 'job/task' you can most likely find linux apps to do whatever job needs to be done.
<ethana2> I can deal with that, what about the API's they use?
<ethana2> ...'cause that's what matters for compat
<RAOF> ethana2: So I'll agree.  It's entirely possible that in a year or two Wine will run games that are out now better than Windows.
<ethana2> yes.
<Dr_willis> if you   Want games.. stick to windows..    thats the easiest way
<RAOF> ethana2: I'm sceptical that it'll run contemporary games faster/better than windows.
<icanhas> If you want games, buy a game console, looks better on a hi-def tv anyway
<ethana2> And once we get there, we'll have spun DirectX out of WINE onto gallium
<ethana2> RAOF: it already does some
<Dr_willis> Dosbox runs the old dos games quite well. :)
<ethana2> icanhas: game consoles are evil
<ethana2> that should not be encouraged
<susanoo> best thing about linux is that you wont be easy to hack
<susanoo> besides that
<icanhas> ethana2: uh, no they aren't. actually they are great comunity tools and have some really wonderful games that are fun for the whole family
<ethana2> susanoo: note that if i can get you to 'su and say' something
<susanoo> window is better
<ethana2> just by asking, then you have a serious security problem
<ethana2> and you should look into it
<RAOF> ethana2: I seem to recall some wine developer saying that DX on gallium wouldn't be a particularly useful thing.
<susanoo> ethana2 ??
<ethana2> ...it was a joke, susanno
<ethana2> it'll only be as secure as you are as a user
<ethana2> but that's good enough for me
<yuri_> hey guys, i have a few questions about HH. 1) does it come with gnome-do by default 2) will a distro upgrade from 7.10 break anything 3) when is the release?
<susanoo> wel what if people knows ur root and pass ?
<RAOF> yuri_: 1) No. 2) No (hopefully - we've tested and tried to ensure nothing breaks) 3) Soon.  27th, I think.
<n0nam3> so can anyone tell me why vlc has a green band of pixels going across the screen please ? :)
<Smegzor> susanoo: Currently off the top of my head I run Battlefield 1942, Halo Combat Evolved, TrackMania Forever, Thief 2, Battlefield2, World of Padman, Wolf ET, Oblivion, HalfLife2, Counter Strike etc, anything in Steam really., Bandits, and a few minor games all running in Wine flawlessly.
<icanhas> yuri_: no, which should be obvious, no reason to believe it will, and the 24th
<Dr_willis> n0nam3,  at the top/edges?
<yuri_> thanks guys
<n0nam3> no
<n0nam3> it's at the bottom
<bazhang> susanoo: you back?
<n0nam3> it's i pixel inheight .. and is a green line going across the whole picture
<Dr_willis> some videos have a bit of overscan video area that many players trim out.  ive noticed befor
<n0nam3> hrmmm... i've done it w/ about 6 avi's now
<Dr_willis> totally across the bottom.  Does it do it with EVERY video? or just some?
<Dr_willis> May be some oddity with the video drivers, or player. try gmplayer perhaps.
<yuri_> more questions: 1) will there be a grub splash screen 2) will fsck run everytime I do a hard shutdown?
<RAOF> n0nam3: Options include: 1) That's actually in the source video 2) Compression artefact 3) Xv driver problem.
<n0nam3> yeah.. across the whole bottom
<RAOF> yuri_: 1) No, 2) No.
<RAOF> yuri_: Well, kinda on 2).
<yuri_> kinda?
<icanhas> yeah i was going to say, lol
<Dr_willis> yuri_,  its best to let it check when it wants to.:) i have noticed you can hit escape to cancle the fscks now.
<n0nam3> well, i don't think i had this problem before doing the package update for vlc 2 days ago
<n0nam3> almost 99% pos i din't have the problem
<num> can i safely use emerald with ubuntu hardy?
<yuri_> Dr_willis: as long as you can hit escape, its ok
<Dr_willis> n0nam3,  ive noticed similer things on the top/side on some vidoes
<Dr_willis> yuri_,  hiting escape is a BAD habbit. :)  and yes.. ive caught myself doing it also.
<Niriven> So anyone here switch from gentoo or freebsd?
<thompa> im having a new problem. I cant burn cds anymore
<Smegzor> every time I cancel fsck, it won't let me login to my home.  Only when fsck is allowed to complete.
<susanoo> bazhang, did i ever left ?
<akk> So, my upgrade failed because plucker didn't install the /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PyPlucker files
<yuri_> Dr_willis: i know, but it adding an extra 4-8 mins to my startup time is not an option. this is a laptop
<akk> so now when I try to apt-get anything, it says I have to run dpkg --configure -a
<akk> but if I run dpkg --configure -a, it just tries to run this plucker script that refers to all the nonexistent files
<akk> How do I get out of that loop? (dpkg remove plucker just tells me it needs dpkg --configure -a)
<Dr_willis> yuri_,  4-8 min? egads.. wyhat size hd ya got?
<n0nam3> Dr_willis: if it has something to do w/ the package update for vlc ... since i didn't have the problem 4 days ago... would a reinstall potentially fix it?
<thompa> anybody else cant burn cds anymore? usb is totally broke also. sound is iffy
<yuri_> yet more questions:1) will it come default with a one-click solution like automatix 2) will kubuntu use kde4
<Dr_willis> yuri_,  it should only be trying to scan every 30 remounts/reboots or so.. or after a bad crash. Depends on how imporntant your data is i guess. :)
<n0nam3> mplayer has no problems w/ the video
<yuri_> Dr_willis: it scans every single time i have to do a hard reset. im on 7.10 right now
<Dr_willis> n0nam3,  'remove/reinstall' fixing things..is a windows-mentality thing. :)
<n0nam3> hehe
<Smegzor> Linux can have a bad crash?  NO!  I don't believe it! :)
<thompa> yuri_: it is already almost one click
<Dr_willis> yuri_,  what is with the hard-resets? why are you doing those?
<Exilant> yuri: kubuntu comes with kde4, but kde3 is default
<Dr_willis> I was thinking there was a kubuntu kde4, and kubuntu kde3 install cds
<thompa> in my case i may need to reinstall
<Exilant> so you'll have to install kde4 separately (and last i tried it was rather unstable)
<yuri_> Dr_willis: crashes, endless loops, bugs, etc.
<Dr_willis> yuri_,  if you are having major crashes like that.. i would be making some backups  quickly.
<akk> Nobody knows how to fix apt-get and dpkg?
<n0nam3> jeese ... ff b5 is leaking somewhere ... i only have 3 text based webpages open and it's using 200mb of ram
<Dr_willis> I dont recall ever having to do a hard-reset on my laptop under hardy.  and boy do i push it.
<Dr_willis> n0nam3,  it may have allocated the ram from earlier and just not released it.
<yuri_> Dr_willis: i have many, and i kjeep all my documents on a separate partition and backed up to many redundant external discs. ive crashed for too many systems over the years and learned enough hard lessons
<Geoffrey2> speaking of FF, since a final release of FF 3 won't be out prior to 8.04 going live, will the default browser be FF 2 until the new version is released?
<yuri_> final question: can i upgrade to HH beta right now from 7.10?
<RAOF> yuri_: Yes.  update-manager -d
<Dr_willis> Geoffrey2,  I installed FF2, and the firefox2 command still launches firefox3 :) figure that out
<yuri_> time to upgrade then
<Dr_willis> Geoffrey2,  looke to me like they will beusing FF3. unless they changed their minds recently
<tacone> should hardy upgrade set my fstab mounts to relatime or should I do it myself manually ?
<Geoffrey2> Dr_willis: which would mean...beta 5?
<Dr_willis> tacone,  i dont see any 'relatime' options in my fstab on a clean install.
<Dr_willis> Geoffrey2,   looks that way. Unless they do some real big changes here soon.
<tacone> Dr_willis: I don't see it on my upgraded machine but I see them on my virtualbox  hardy beta
<Dr_willis> aha - firefox-2 does NOW launch firefox2 like its supposed to. :)
<Dr_willis> tacone,  i dont see it on any of my hardy machines. add it if you think it will help i guess.
<tacone> ok, thanks :)
<Dr_willis> i dont recall ever needing or using thsat option
<Geoffrey2> I will, however, be happy when FF 3 is available...I like using Yahoo mapping, and FF2 and the cairo implementation in Ubuntu just don't play well together
<sarixe> i'm having a problem with samba: when i share something on ubuntu, it's not accessible from other computers.
<Dr_willis> Ive been using ff3 for ages it seems. :)
<Dr_willis> sarixe,  i normally manually install the 'samba' package, and give the users a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' THEN i edit the /etc/samba/smb.conf file to enable the home shares. That way I an get to the users whole home dir. :)
<Dr_willis> ive had such issues with the kde/gnome 'share stuff via this gui tool' feature.
<sarixe> i get: "\\<server>\<share> is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions. The network name cannot be found."
<Dr_willis> It always seem to miss a step/forget somthing.
<sarixe> well i can see the share fine
<sarixe> but it can't open it
<Dr_willis> sarixe,   try the 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' thing then perhaps
<sarixe> what username should i use...? the windows one or the linux one?
<Dr_willis> that will give the user a samba password you enter on the windows box.
<Dr_willis> the linux users  :) since you are giving the password to the linux users account
<sarixe> gotcha
<ubuntuROX> Grown men should not love an operating system as much as I love Ubuntu :) Thank all you guys for making this a great product, and an awesome community.
<Dr_willis> for just some quick and dirty/fast one time file transfers. I tend to use ssh on linux, and winscp on windows.  its a bit easier to do.
<sarixe> same error...
<Dr_willis> IF you want to always be able to get to files on the ubuntu box. learning about samba, and seting uop the home shares is a good idea
<sarixe> well i don't want my whole home to be shared
<sarixe> just this one folder
<sarixe> Dr_willis : should i edit that conf now?
<Dr_willis> sarixe,  dependson what you want to share exactly. I always set up the homes to be shared
<Dr_willis> I perfer it that way
<Dr_willis> its VERYpossible you dont have the samba package installed ' sudo apt-get install samba'
<sarixe> i do, i know i do
<Dr_willis> i recall the gui share thing. supposed to install that befor.. and often it just dident do it.
<Dr_willis> the gui tools 'should' of added a new share entry to the end of the smb.conf file.
<Dr_willis> but that wont do much good if samba isent even isntalled.
<ampex> how do I go about upgrading 7.10 server to 8.04 ?
<IdleOne> where does rythmbox keeps it's playlist?
<sarixe> Dr_willis : i have samba, and i used the gui thing, the share shows up in windows, but there is no share in the conf.
<RAOF> sarixe: Before you go too far down the rabit hole, I presume you've tried simply right-clicking on the folder you wish to share and selecting "sharing options", right?
<crimsun> soc: hi?
<sarixe> RAOF : yes
<sarixe> but i also have samba installed
<sarixe> so that's definitely not the problem
<RAOF> And you selected "share", and "guest acces"?
<sarixe> yes
<ampex> any word on whether the RC will become the final release?
<RAOF> And when you connected from the windows machine, it asked for a username/password?
<ampex> any last minute bug fixes?
<RAOF> ampex: 3 days, give or take.
<sarixe> RAOF : no, it just gave an error
<RAOF> Hm.  Awkward.
<RAOF> That worked for me (but with a Mac connecting to the share, so it's not directly applicable).
<sarixe> RAOF : i can connect to my samba server, it shows all the shares, but if i try to get to a share, it fails
<sarixe> brb
<RAOF> Hm.  It's possible that windows has cached some incorrect authentication data?
<sarixe> back
<sarixe> erm, well it's a common problem among several other machines
<AlienX> hardy supports install time disk encryption, right?
<ubuntu> hey i just update from kubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 hardy, i enabled desktop effects, i rebooted and got that white screen, any ideas on how to fix this
<RAOF> AlienX: Yes, but only from the alternate CD I think.
<AlienX> RAOF, sweet. I need it for work and didn't want to get caught in a bind :)
<Amaranth> ubuntu: you should not manually install your fglrx driver
<Amaranth> I don't even remember the fix now, just the cause
<Amaranth> Haven't run into that since edgy
<Who_> I am struggling with video drivers: I can't use nvidia because I can't get suspend to work and I can't use nv because...well... I can't seem to make it work - the screen has 'dots' all over it a bit like when old OSs tried to make things 'greyed out'.
<RAOF> ubuntu: I think the other option is to uninstall xserver-xgl, if you've got it installed.
<Amaranth> Who_: So nv doesn't work with your card (not surprising) and nvidia breaks suspend (also not surprising)
<Who_> to be honest I am not even sure that the nv driver _is_ loaded: While xorg.conf says nv, lsmod | grep nv renvidia               4718832  0
<Who_> agpgart                34760  1 nvidia
<Who_> i2c_core               24832  1 nvidia
<Who_> turns:
<tannewt> Hi all, I have a strange bug, when I move my mouse the pointer does not move but gets moved when I click
<wastrel> nice one
<RAOF> Who_: That's perfectly normal; the nv driver is totally userspace and doesn't load a kernel module.
<Who_> But the Amaranth: shouldn't I get some very basic functionality from nv no matter what?
<Amaranth> Who_: I don't
<RAOF> Who_: Bwa ha ha!
<Who_> hmmm. How frustrating!
<Amaranth> With nv I get some really awesome banding that makes the whole thing unusable
<RAOF> Who_: It'd be nice to think so, wouldn't it.
<Amaranth> Who_: you could try nouveau :)
<Amaranth> !nouveau
<ubotu> Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<RAOF> Amaranth, Who_: But you've probably got a new card (geforce 8xxx or greater) which isn't well supported by nouveau yet.
<Who_> I have a pretty modest laptop card here - from years ago: I really don't want much - I just don't want the Windows 9x 'greyed out' feel to my whole OS
<Who_> FX Go 5200
<Amaranth> RAOF: see, not a new card :)
<RAOF> Who_: Oh, in which case nouveau will rock the pants off nv.
<Amaranth> that's NV3x, right?
<Who_> Amaranth: got a good way for me to check?
<RAOF> I think so, yeah.
<Amaranth> nouveau should have full 2d acceleration
<Amaranth> Who_: was a question for RAOF really :)
<RAOF> Proper multi head...
<RAOF> Who_: I find the easiest way to check is to use nouveau; the drm module prints out your GPU model to dmesg :)
<sarixe> why not just use the propietary one?
<Who_> ROAF: so I really ought to gett some love from nouvea?
<RAOF> sarixe: Because it doesn't work.
<Amaranth> oh, nouveau will totally break suspend too
<sarixe> o
<Who_> sarixe: breaks suspend - deal breaker
<RAOF> Yeah.  I just thought of that.
<Amaranth> so if that's your only problem with nvidia just use nvidia
<Amaranth> the windows nvidia driver breaks suspend on my laptop :)
<RAOF> Who_: Sorry, we're leading you down a rabbit hole; nouveau doesn't do suspend (but it's a GSoC project, IIRC).-
<Amaranth> but it actually works in linux, surprisingly
<Who_> Amaranth: and avoid suspending?
<Amaranth> Who_: I guess
<Who_> I had hoped that the increasing number of 'I fixed nvidia suspend' articles would work for me - is there a difinitive one somewhere, I can play about some more?
<tannewt> anyone know why the mouse would not visibly move but X would track it?
<Amaranth> Who_: you're using hardy?
<Who_> Amaranth: gutsy
<sarixe> awesome, i got samba working when i disabled guest access
<Who_> Amaranth: no... Hardy
<Amaranth> Who_: Then you're not even in the right channel
<Amaranth> And now I'm confused
<Who_> Amaranth: stupid naming conventions. I do numbers faster than letters
<Amaranth> 8.04 RC
<Who_> Amaranth: yea - I am on 8.04 :)
<Amaranth> Who_: Then I have no idea, all my suspend tricks stopped working/being needed in hardy
<Who_> Hmmm. I know WUBI promises broken Hibernate - could my suspend issues be related to that and not the hardware?
<Amaranth> You're using wubi?
<Who_> (I used WUBI to installl)
<Amaranth> Oh hell
<Amaranth> You should not expect power management to work at all :)
<RAOF> Amaranth: Oh, because the swap is difficult to find?
<Amaranth> your filesystem is running in userspace
<Amaranth> userspace, uh, stops running
<Who__> grrr. I have a dodgy internet connection - sorry. Is there a way to see what I missed?
<Amaranth> Who__: You should not expect any of this stuff to work in wubi
<Amaranth> wubi is meant to test ubuntu, not use it long term
<pestilence> ever since i upgraded from hardy beta to hardy RC, network-manager doesn't seem to be working very well...it takes a long time to reconnect the wireless after resume from suspend to ram, and it doesn't show wireless signal strength after reconnect
<pestilence> how can i fix this?
<Who__> Amaranth: I know. This is testing ;)
<pestilence> oh yea, the applet shows my wireless connection as a wired connection after resume
<pestilence> (before it shows it as a wireless connection with signal strength)
<Spenc3> anyone know how can I trigger the SCIM on ubuntu? Seems like the Compiz-Fusion is catching all the key bindings before it hits SCIM, so I can't change my input method :(
<Who__> Amaranth: would the noapic kernel parameter in grub be likely to help?
<Amaranth> Who__: No
<Amaranth> I real install of Ubuntu is likely to help
<Amaranth> s/I/A/
<RAOF> Who__: A problem is that your whole filesystem is being run by something in userspace, including your swap.  Which is a problem since, when you suspend, the kernel freezes everything in userspace...
<bouma> could anyone help me, i cant find nvidia-settings, ive got the close new nvidia driver
<RAOF> bouma: I'd suggest installing the nvidia-settings package, then.  It's been split from the rest of the driver package now.
<bouma> RAOF: ah thanks
<Who__> RAOF: makes sense... but my logs show the system _does_ come back from suspend, but then compiz and gdm segfault. I tried with only mentacity - but I haven't looked in detail at those logs - it failed, obviously...
<jgoo> Hi everyone - sudo mii-tool returns no link
<jgoo> however, this is only in Ubuntu - when I boot to the other OS the network works
<Who__> RAOF: If it is the case that suspend should not be expected to work with Wubi then the FAQ should be updated - as many people will likely be using Wubi to decide whether to install... Right?
<jgoo> so, does this mean that the network card isn't properly configured ? this is a new system, on board everything. During live session the network worked, only after install it doesn't
<RAOF> Who__: Possibly.  It's also possible that the problem might be the nvidia driver assuming that it can write something out to swap, which is incorrect
<jgoo> Interestingly it defaulted to 'roaming' mode when I booted up... isn't this a mode usually for wireless ? (embarrassingly if there is onboard wifi on this freakshow PC I don't even know about it)
<RAOF> Who__: It's certainly worth mentioning on the Wubi page that Suspend/Hibernate may well not work.
<Who__> RAOF: yea, I can see I'm in a pretty big pile of uncertainty :) I'll try and get some partitioning done and then try again
<jgoo> What would be my next step - basically, I've checked that this cable does work (after replacing the connector anyway)
<jgoo> sudo mii-tool returns not connected, I can set a static IP, but ping and arping fail.
<Who__> Last question: The display looks really weird when it tries to come back on - backlight is on and it looks like the display has just been 'left' pathces of white emerge, lines, whatever. I was worried first time I saw it. Is that what others see, or just me?
<RAOF> Who__: Just you, I think.  Although that sounds like what you can get with an incorrectly programmed LVDS/DVI interface.
<RAOF> jgoo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager?highlight=%28Debugging%29%7C%28CategoryDebugging%29 or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection?highlight=%28Debugging%29%7C%28CategoryDebugging%29 might help.
<Who__> RAOF: I wish I could do something useful with that info :P
<RAOF> Who__: Basically, your flat-panel is getting stupid input, and so it shows stupid output.
<Who__> RAOF: and on that note I think I will try one more thing, then go to bed. Thanks for the help.
<jgoo> RAOF: Ok I will use network mangager to look at this - will that repoll the hardware? How can I ask ubuntu to remove and repoke around to find my network card?
<RAOF> jgoo: You might want to work out what driver should be loaded, rmmod it and then re modprobe it?
<jgoo> Also - can anyone verify that is I am given a 'Roaming' option, this is because it thinks my card is wireless?
<RAOF> jgoo: No.  That's the default "autodetect everything" mode.
<jgoo> RAOF, NetworkManager will help me find which driver? It says on this Debugging page that it won't
<jgoo> aah ok, so that is for normal cards
<gunashekar> you can roam wothout wirel.   ess too
<jgoo> hrm.so 'no link' on an otherwise healthy card is usually the driver than?
<jgoo> *then. So how do I work out the driver? modprobe will list them? I will man modprobe and read a bit
<RAOF> jgoo: No idea; this has never been a problem for me.
<RAOF> jgoo: So, lsmod will list the drivers currently loaded.
<RAOF> jgoo: You may also wish to check dmesg to see if there's something obvious from your driver.
<jgoo> ok thanks. Never been a problem for me either, in about 8 versions of linux, 4 of which ubuntu
<Fritzel> where do you change pointer themes in gnome? I don't see it in appearance
<jgoo> ok, lsmod gives me usual stuiff... snd, firewire, and ipv6
<jgoo> that is the only network sounding thing on there, but hardly a device driver for a network card
<jgoo> dmesg had nothing except a few lines about failing to reserve some memory space
<wastrel> jgoo: do you see your card with lspci?
<jgoo> 2tick
<jgoo> Realtek Semiconductor... gigbit ethernet controller
<Who_> So, suspend works with vesa and 'standby' not 'mem' for the standby mode -  and unlike nv, vesa does the normal working display stuff too :)
<jgoo> wastrel, so lspci sees it - but I am not sure the driver is loaded, I'll google anyone else having problems with this in 8.04
<wastrel> jgoo:  ok so use that to find the name of the kernel module that supports the card
<Who_> Which is nice, I just have to live without Compiz - which I can surely manage :P. Amaranth, RAOF: thanks for your help. Are there any major limitations of using the vesa driver that I should know about, compositing aside?
<wastrel> i miss compiz when i'm at work.
<wastrel> ring switcher and the expose thing
<Amaranth> Who_: No 2D acceleration
<jgoo> wastrel, how would I do that? google? or just look for something that sounds like realtek?
<RyanPrior> How come libflashsupport is no longer installed by default?
<wastrel> jgoo: i would google for it with the specific version number and perhaps keywords like "kernel linux driver module"
<wastrel> not necessarily all at once
<RyanPrior> Being able to pause my media player and play a YouTube video is really central to my normal web browsing flow, so I really miss being able to play Flash audio via PulseAudio...
<Who_> Amaranth: well, this laptop is _so_ much speedier than the alternative (1.4 Celeron vs 366 PII) that I think I'll cope :P
<jgoo> sidenote: Google are really getting worse.
<wastrel> there's probably a systematic way to find that sort of thing
<jgoo> sidenote: I used to have to click the logo, then click google in english, then search, now it defaults to google in english, but ignores that on my results, now I need to click 3 times to get english only results!
<Amaranth> RyanPrior: pulseaudio was updated to run on top of dmix
<Amaranth> RyanPrior: So apps using alsa (like flash) don't need to be routed through pulse
<jgoo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=538448
<jgoo> Jackpot
<RyanPrior> Amaranth: well, I uninstalled libflashsupport when it become auto-removable and my flash audio stopped working when I had Banshee playing. Kill banshee, flash audio plays -- and I reinstalled libflashsupport, and now I can have both at once.
<RyanPrior> Amaranth: So this new system must be broken, I think.
<Amaranth> RyanPrior: Or you didn't accept the pulseaudio config change
<Amaranth> Or the pulseaudio package didn't get uploaded yet
<crimsun> Amaranth: it hasn't been uploaded yet
<RyanPrior> Amaranth: Assuming it's the first one, how would I go back and accept the config change?
<jgoo> As of 27 May 2007, in kernel 2.6.21.3, you may experience the issues with the r8169 driver if you dual boot Windows on some systems. Windows by defaults disables the NIC at Windows shutdown time in order to disable Wake-On-Lan
<Amaranth> RyanPrior: It's the second one
<Amaranth> jgoo: eww
<crimsun> Amaranth: we're working very carefully over every corner case
<jgoo> So windows is screwing the crap out of my machine... If this DAMN computer company had shipped a blank disk to me as I asked, this wouldn't be a problem! Damn damn damn damn damn stupid computer company
<RyanPrior> So, they deprecated libflashsupport but didn't upload the replacement? Seems a little premature.
<Amaranth> crimsun: Does that mean I can still get package updates into hardy too? :)
<Amaranth> RyanPrior: It is not a final release, you should expect problems :)
<jgoo> I feel dirty, Vista is installed in the same room as me.... must... grab... EM pulse device...
<crimsun> RyanPrior: it's not at all premature.  This is a fairly major audio infrastructure change.
<crimsun> Amaranth: probably ;-)
<Amaranth> crimsun: Cool, because compiz cube is broken :)
<RyanPrior> crimsun: It's been working great for weeks, though. It seems like waiting for Intrepid for a major audio restructuring might have been a little bet less premature. :-)
<Amaranth> RyanPrior: Don't do that
<wastrel> cube is broken?
<icanhas> Amaranth: Cube is broken?
<jgoo> OK, that is a gotcha... to fix my Ubuntu network... I have to enable wake on lan from windows... this is epic fail for windows...
<Amaranth> Yes, cube is broken
<num> if i wanted to use emerald do i have to add emerald --replace to the session manager?
<Amaranth> It doesn't do a final damageScreen at the end of rotate so everything looks blurry
<icanhas> Amaranth: oh.. just the plugin or some part of compiz? i'm fully updated and i'm not having an issue with it
<Amaranth> In some conditions
<icanhas> gotcha
<wastrel> mmm blurry
<Amaranth> this was a regression in 0.7.4 that got fixed a couple days after the release
<crimsun> RyanPrior: it's not a restructuring.  It's an attempt to 1) prevent Flash from crashing Firefox so darned often; 2) effecting the change in PulseAudio to prevent a major regression from /every/ supported Ubuntu release to effect (1).
<crimsun> RyanPrior: this is bug 192888 if you want to follow.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192888 in libflashsupport "firefox crashes on flash contents" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192888
<RyanPrior> crimsun: Thanks for the info, and for your willingness to work under so much deadline pressure!
<Amaranth> I hate it when people are having temporary problems with something and their suggestion is to disable the thing because this is an LTS release
<Amaranth> Or when a small handful of people are having a problem and they want to make the experience worse for everyone else so they won't have to deal with the problems
<icanhas> Well someone has to make the decision.. and generally that person isn't getting paid to do it, heh.
<jgoo> "Your browser is incompatible with the Heroku editor.Firefox 2 is currently the only supported browser. "
<jgoo> I love that error message (except it exposes the fact that xchat opened iexplorer...)
<Amaranth> jgoo: Heroku editor is about to lose all of its users
<wastrel> what's heroku editor?
<Amaranth> no clue
<jgoo> haha :-) it is a hosted rails application server and online IDE for RoR
<Amaranth> but if it doesn't work with FF3 it is dead
<RyanPrior> Yup, the world is moving to IE7 and FF3.
<jgoo> gotta try it, I like google apps (aftering hacking a JSON / javascript / google spreasheet / google base application of my own)
<RyanPrior> Heroku Editor better get on the ball.
<jgoo> Amaranth, I think it will work fine, they should put a + after 2
<RyanPrior> Though, it will be interesting to see whether a WebKit-based browser ends up competing with IE and FF. (And hope it's not Safari!)
 * DanaG is back now.
<DanaG> Woah, WHO TOOK THAT PICTURE?
<DanaG> http://www.csc.calpoly.edu/students/
<DanaG> A ghost?
<DanaG> (joking)
<icanhas> DanaG: Celing Cat, obviously.
<RAOF> RyanPrior: Maybe Epiphany? :)
<RAOF> icanhas: You can train ferrets pretty well, too.
<DanaG> ﻿Oh yeah, I think I figured out my compiz+azureus crash.  It's my NIC doing it.  Damn e1000.
 * jgoo thinks all NICS should be put in their place
<DanaG> I'm now using the USB ethernet adapter.
<RyanPrior> RAOF: if Epiphany runs on Windows, maybe. If it's Gnome-only, it probably won't get serious market share anytime soon.
<jgoo> I am going to buy a USB NIC and taunt my onboard with it
<DanaG> MAC address somehow set itself to 30:01:00:00:00:00
<DanaG> instead of
<DanaG> the sticker says: 00:E0:98:7D:4C:7E
<DanaG> damn pegasus.
<wastrel> i know your mac address
<RAOF> Much good may it do you.
<Pelo> evening folks
<jgoo> I am already hacking his lolcat collection and compositing it with rick astley facial images
<jscinoz> Hmm
<icanhas> There are pieces of software you can install on most routers to change your mac addy
 * DanaG doesn't HAVE a lolcat collection.
<icanhas> ....
<jgoo> DanaG, You  *think* you don't have one... haha are you getting a surprise *tappity tap tap*
<jscinoz> is it possible for the icedtea-gcjwebplugin to output sound at all?
<jgoo> chances of my onboard ATI card supporting compiz? (with its 128mb shared ram... yes, I know, fail)
<Pelo> I need little help with xorg.conf, I found this edit for my trackman marble fx mouse , it's suppose to work for gutsy , but I'm on hardy now and it causes my x to go ape and puts me back down to 800x640 ,  instead of just fixing the mouse,  I'm not even sure it fixed the mouse cause I haven't realy been able to try it out
<Pelo> this is the fix  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212946
<user0423> help please... I just installed the rc and all of a sudden the nvidia drivers do not work
<DanaG> http://71.9.52.25:8888/  -- that's my other stuff collection.
<Pelo> jgoo, with the binairy there is a chance, even with the restricted
<DanaG> http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/funny-pictures-ermine-eats-bread.jpg
<DanaG> Dis bread -- it ermine.
<Pelo> user0423, donT' you have to change nvidia for nv in xorg.conf ?
<Pelo> or is that the old thing
<DanaG> RAOF: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rss-glx/+bug/129142
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129142 in rss-glx "Really Slick Screensavers use 100% CPU" [Undecided,New]
<jgoo> DanaG, what is gnump3d?
<user0423> Pelo: when i change to the "nvidia" driver x locks up now
<Pelo> user0423, that's probably not it then
<DanaG> !info gnump3d
<ubotu> gnump3d (source: gnump3d): A streaming server for MP3 and OGG files. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-2 (hardy), package size 619 kB, installed size 2540 kB
<jgoo> ok google would have helped there... /me quits to fix network
<jgoo> thanks ;-)
<DanaG> Remember that !info thingy.
<balleyne> in attempting to upgrade from gutsy to the hardy release candidate, I have encountered a problem... After the download, just as the install was starting, I received an error message which said it couldn't continue and told me to run dpkg --configure -a. I ran it, nothing happened, then I stupidly did a apt-get upgrade
<balleyne> now, when I run update-manager --devel-release, it tells me the tool doesn't support an upgrade from 'hardy' to 'gutsy'
<balleyne> any advice? is there a way to revert?
<danny> yo
<danny> after installing hardy haron, and runnin the 480+ updates, my panels are gone, and i have no idea how to get 'em back :x
<WaSrD> being virgin ubuntu 804 user....what should I expect to happen when I plug in a hot swap storage pair formated from longhorn x64 NTFS?
<icanhas> WaSrD: generally speaking your brain melts
<WaSrD> :P
<WaSrD> lol
<WaSrD> that's normal
<icanhas> No, it should mount fine honestly
<WaSrD> ok, so mounting tutorial link somewhere? I can't find much on raids :(
<WaSrD> spent 6 hours yesterday trying to boot from raid pair with ubuntu
<WaSrD> ended up with something....not sure what
<WaSrD> appears to be jbod in stripe
<WaSrD> so may have to wipe again when I do figure out how to install ubuntu onto raid pair properly
<Spenc3> anyone know how can I trigger the SCIM on ubuntu? Seems like the Compiz-Fusion is catching all the key bindings before it hits SCIM, so I can't change my input method :(
<balleyne> trouble upgrading from gutsy to hardy, and it won't let me run a partial upgrade (which update-manager suggests) because it says it doesn't "support an upgrade from 'hardy' to 'gutsy'"... anyone have any ideas?
<Flannel> balleyne: try fixing it manually
<balleyne> Flannel: what do you mean?
<bullgard4> "~$ lsmod | grep 8139; 8139cp 24704 0; 8139too 27520 0." I would like to prevent that one of the 2 modules will be loaded because after a while after booting my computer looses its LAN connection. How to prevent 8139cp from being loaded at boot time?
<bullgard4> (There is no modules.conf.)
<Flannel> balleyne: double check your sources.list points to hardy stuff, then (assuming you have proper metapackages), sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<RyanM> Has anyone happened to run into garbled soun dissues when upgrading from Gutsy?
<jscinoz> *cries* swfdec is soooo close to being able to finally replace adobe's flashplugin.. but I cant get it to output sound via pulseaudio, is this possible? and if so how
<phoul> Hey all, Is there a good way to disable services from running at boot, Im on the kde4 remix cd.
<phoul> Im assuming it defaults to runlevel 4, So would i just chmod -x the ones i dont want running? Or...
<balleyne> Flannel: ah, thanks! I tried apt-get upgrade and do-release-upgrade without any luck, but apt-get dist-upgrade seems to be running fine. Thanks!
<DanaG> !info swfdec
<ubotu> Package swfdec does not exist in hardy
<RyanM> Nobody's hit that issue yet? :(
<DanaG> I don't even HAVE a 'swfdec'
<phoul> Anyone at all
<kahrytan> Hello
<kahrytan> What does everything think of Hardy thus far?
<Some_Person> I am happy to say that I am impressed with the improvements in Hardy-RC.
<jgoo> wow. when Microsoft screw something up, theyu go all out, no expense spared to make sure they really screw it up.
<jgoo> Now WINDOWS doesn't even wake up the network card.
<jgoo> Can anyone quote a security / power reason why Microsoft would basically control the network card and break dual boot? sheesh.
<jgoo> or is this just a way of screwing up people's installs?
<Some_Person> I am surprised and extremely happy that I no longer have the effects of the annoying nvidia-compiz bug causing white title bars
<kahrytan> jgoo->  I've always had that problem in Windows.
<kahrytan> jgoo->  It doesnt wake up my network card in XP
<jgoo> According to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4586020 people are reinstalling XP just to fix this issue... wtf... ;_;l
<jgoo> I just want to get on coding... it is 6:30 am
<jgoo> :p
<kahrytan> You must live on the otherside of the earth from me
<kahrytan> 5:30pm here
<Some_Person> 10:34 PM here
<jgoo> Perhaps we are at antipodes... let's start stamping our feet at the frequency tesla used in his experiments and see if we can destroy the earth? muahahah
<kahrytan> Some_Person->  East coast?
<Some_Person> Texas
<kahrytan> Some_Person->  Central time then?
<Some_Person> yep
<Iced_Eagle> West Coast is where it's at ;)
<kahrytan> Some_Person-> Daylight is on?
<Some_Person> yes]
<kahrytan> Some_Person->  thanks ... We dont do DST here
<DanaG> Sun Apr 20 20:36:29 PDT 2008
<Some_Person> and i hate it because i have to set all my clocks, then 2 weeks later, they auto-set due to the old DST time, so I have to fix them
<kahrytan> Some_Person->  No DST in Hawaii. No clock set backs
<RyanM> Anybody have issues with garbled sound in Hardy?
<Some_Person> DST is pointless. It should be taken away.
<RyanM> Intel SDA card?
<kahrytan> Some_Person->  then your governor.
<DanaG> Whoever changed the date needs to be slapped.
<DanaG> Multiple times.
<DanaG> Very hard.
<Some_Person> Rick Perry? He won't listen, he's a Republican.
<kahrytan> Some_Person-> Hawaii Gov is repub but democrats love her.
<DanaG> ... and then forced to try recording something during the OLD date change, on a VCR.
<kahrytan> Some_Person->  and we shouldnt be talking politics.
<Some_Person> Sorry, but I couldn't help it.
<DanaG> DST is almost universally reviled, isn't it?
<DanaG> By everybody except those who make the rules.
<kahrytan> DanaG-> What is the purpose of DST?
<Some_Person> DST was originally to give farmers more time to work.
<Some_Person> But now it's just that annoying thing we have to deal with.
<DanaG> To make people get up earlier and turn on their forced-air heaters, instead of staying in bed where it's warm.
<kahrytan> like Labor day
<DanaG> .... and thus "save energy?"
<DanaG> Bull.
<kahrytan> Now every state does DST so I am assuming states can change it.
<Some_Person> Not every state.
<kahrytan> yeah Not*
<bullgard4> "~$ lsmod | grep 8139; 8139cp 24704 0; 8139too 27520 0." I would like to prevent that one of the 2 modules will be loaded because after a while after booting my computer looses its LAN connection. How to prevent 8139cp from being loaded at boot time?
<bullgard4> (There is no modules.conf.)
<kahrytan> http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=160 (The best hardy splash screen ever)
<kahrytan> the top ones
<DanaG> bullgard4: edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<DanaG> add 'blacklist whatever_module_name' on a new line.
<kahrytan> I know something Ubuntu could work on...
<ethana2> kahrytan: NICE
<kahrytan> Seemless transition between Usplash->GDM->Gnome
<DanaG> Now try it on a CRT...
<kahrytan> ethana2->  I like them too... I use red one. Orange one should be ubuntu default... that is login screens of same color
<Some_Person> Usplash --> GDM looks better in Hardy
<ethana2> I hate anything longer than green
<Some_Person> GDM --> GNOME is not bad
<ethana2> ..but I haven't figured out how to add theme stuff to my initial customization scipt
<ethana2> script**
<kahrytan> Some_Person->  I mean the transition period when one loads, other stops
<wastrel> compiz just locked up on me
<wastrel> ctrl-alt-backspace unresponsive
<wastrel> rebooted
<Some_Person> You mean make make it faster?
<kahrytan> Some_Person-> No. In stead of black screens or solid colors, add a smoother transition period
<kahrytan> Some_Person-> Kinda like *cough* Windows does.
<Some_Person> Well like I said, they did improve the usplash --> GDM transition
<Some_Person> But I still get a blinking _ for a short time
<DanaG> wastrel: next time try alt-sysrq-k
<kahrytan> Some_Person->  best way for GDM to Desktop is to load nautilus wallpaper behind  GDM
<DanaG> I wish companies would give ACCELERATED FRAMEBUFFER!
<DanaG> Can't do that on nvidia.
<DanaG> I think you can do it on ATI, though.
<wastrel> DanaG: there is zero chance i will remember that
<Some_Person> I think it should all fade. GDM fades out, Wallpaper fades in
<kahrytan> and ati doesnt work so nicely on linux
<DanaG> Neither does nvidia.
<DanaG> For me.
<kahrytan> Some_Person->  i was thinking little more .. simplish
<Some_Person> Remember, the background comes up before GDM, so you can't load the wallpaper first
<ethana2> kernel mode setting will fix all this
<ethana2> don't worry
<DanaG> Best splash screen ever:
<DanaG> throbber only.  Nothing else.
<ethana2> Ibex will be perfectly polished from power up to power down
<DanaG> .... i.e. as in Vista.
<Spenc3> anyone know how can I trigger the SCIM on ubuntu? Seems like the Compiz-Fusion is catching all the key bindings before it hits SCIM, so I can't change my input method :(
<DanaG> (I'm being facetious)
<kahrytan> Some_Person->  I mean.. there must be some way to preload wallpaper while GDM is front.
<Some_Person> I suppose you could load everything behind GDM, but that would use up a lot of RAM in lower end or legacy systems
<Spenc3> anyone know how to get SCIM working when i have compiz-fusion on?
<kahrytan> Some_Person-> Or after gdm is done, behind with default sesson load.
<saminthemiddle> hey guys
<kahrytan> *begin
<Some_Person> Isn't that already what happens?
<kahrytan> Some_Person->  Instead of stopping processing .. keep going
<Some_Person> GDM ends, nautilus loads
<kahrytan> Login first then desktop
<Some_Person> I still think it should simply fade. I think that would eat up less RAM
<bullgard4> DanaG: There does not exist /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist!
<DanaG> Are you sure?
<kahrytan> Some_Person->  that would require screenshot of gdm login and nautilus desktop.
<DanaG> Fade through black?
<bullgard4> DanaG: I have checked my statement using mc.
<Some_Person> Why?
<saminthemiddle> Some_Person: fading to black requires something to fade from
<gusnan> Is there a graphical installer for Hardy?
<saminthemiddle> Some_Person: kahrytan: unless of course it's using something like opengl
<DanaG> usplash->black->gdm
<kahrytan> gusnan->  yes
<cwillu> gusnan, the live cd is a graphical installer
<DanaG> Usplash does fadeout, gdm does fadein.
<RAOF> Some_Person: Yeah, this sort of stuff is being discussed; as I understand it you require a composite manager as a part of GDM to make this work well.
<kahrytan> saminthemiddle->  then you have to deal with restricted drivers.
<gusnan> Ah, I was meaning like Debian's "installgui" option - non-live-cd using graphics.
<DanaG> I wish nvidia would make a **** accelerated framebuffer driver.
<Some_Person> well you don't want to force a composite manager on every user
<saminthemiddle> kahrytan: that and unfriendliness to laptop users
<RAOF> Some_Person: Well, you might.  It's not like they're performance intensive.
<saminthemiddle> Some_Person: forgive me, but what's the problem with taking a screenshot
<Some_Person> Although, the background that comes up before GDM on my system fades in. How does that work?
<kahrytan> Ubuntu only defaults open source software.
<bullgard4> "~$ lsmod | grep 8139; 8139cp 24704 0; 8139too 27520 0." I would like to prevent that one of the 2 modules will be loaded because after a while after booting my computer looses its LAN connection. How to prevent 8139cp from being loaded at boot time?  (There is no modules.conf and no /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.)
<RAOF> You would need some way of cleanly handing off from one CM to another, though.
<DanaG> How can there be no 'blacklist' file?  Did you remove it?
<DanaG> It's there on the default system.
<Some_Person> RAOF: well, they are. some compiz effects are already not smooth on this system, and the darn compiz didnt even work well until hardy
<DanaG> (It's not an executable.)
 * DanaG force-quits every time he closes Firefox, because it takes too damn long.
<kahrytan> Has anyone done about:config in firefox 3 yet?
<RAOF> Some_Person: How about metacity?  How about xcompmgr?  xfce4?  kde?  Compiz performance is not necessarily indicative of compositors in general.
<cwillu> kahrytan, about 7 months ago :p
<RyanPrior> kahrytan: I have. Why?
<nemo> hey folks, I'm still getting pinged by my oh-so-patient mom on the fact that Hardy broke her wireless...
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/217809
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217809 in linux "iwl3945 does not associate in Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<Some_Person> "This might void your warranty"?
<kahrytan> RAOF->  Metacity has compositor builtin in hardy now
<nemo> anyway. I'm looking into how I can get more info into that bug
<Some_Person> hmm, metacity works fine on my system
<kahrytan> I found ff3 about config funny
<RAOF> kahrytan: Yes, I know.  I'm not sure why you said that :)
<Some_Person> kde I haven't extensively tried
<nemo> I note that the kernel sources dump a lot more info with #ifdef CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG
<saminthemiddle> kahrytan: I have done it, but I didn't change anything
<nemo> oops.
<Some_Person> never tried xfce and never heard of xcompmgr
<nemo> erm. ignore the ifdef :)
<kahrytan> saminthemiddle->  worried you might void the warranty?
<nemo> anyway. I was wondering what the package was to fetch a full set of kernel sources under ubuntu
<Some_Person> kahrytan: metacity has compositing?
<RAOF> nemo: linux-source
<kahrytan> Some_Person->  yes
<nemo> RAOF: thanks
<RAOF> Some_Person: Yeah: /apps/metacity/general/comosite_manager
<Some_Person> kahrytan: what does it do with it?
<cwillu> Some_Person, kahrytan, metacity has a hacked version of xcompmgr build in
<saminthemiddle> kahrytan: I was planning on changing the location of the cache file to a ram disk, but then my friend noted that running more than one cache from more than one profile in the same directory was a security risk, so I mounted tmpfs systems on the various caches that firefox made
<kahrytan> Some_Person->  small effects ..shadows ..transparency
<cwillu> does server or client side compositing, basic fades, transparency and shadows
<Some_Person> kahrytan: hmm, will look into it tomorrow
<saminthemiddle> kahrytan: firefox has a warantee :-P I want my money back
<Some_Person> for now, goodnight, it's 11 PM
<kahrytan> saminthemiddle->  You might want to change oneconfig to reflect FF RC
<cwillu> most useful for no-effects at all though (avoiding redraws)
<Some_Person> bye
<RyanPrior> kahrytan: If you're running Hardy, it's literally a few mouseclicks to enable it.
<saminthemiddle> kahrytan: it's okay, it works the way I have it set up
<DanaG> server? client?  How does that apply to compositing?
<kahrytan> Metacity compositor is beta and slower then compiz
<RyanPrior> kahrytan: that comment was directed at Some_Person, sorry.
<saminthemiddle> kahrytan: it's just to keep firefox from trashing my hard disk when it's in laptop mode
<DanaG> spindown never works for me.
<danny> how do i get to the compiz settings in hardy?
<RAOF> kahrytan: Heh.  Depends on your drivers whether metacity is slower than compiz or not, basically.
<DanaG> At least, if I set it to 5 seconds, or even 15 seconds, it never ever spins down.
<kahrytan> saminthemiddle-> change this config in ff urlbar.maxrichresultsand reduce it to 6.
<saminthemiddle> kahrytan: what does that config do?
<kahrytan> saminthemiddle-> urlbar.maxrichresults ... FF3 RC changed it. It' reduces numbe of live results in url bar
<nemo> RAOF: hey. since you seem familiar. I installed linux backports out of hopes it would fix my iwl3945 issues
<DanaG> wwwFREEEEEEZE.anFREEEEEEEEEEEEZEandtFREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZEtech.com
<nemo> RAOF: was there anything further I needed to do?
<DanaG> I hate that freezing.
<jgoo> oh man. the whole point of buying that machine was to stop using this crappy dev machine, and port over - but I can't because Microsoft Vista, an OS I would never ever buy, was shipped on this machine by this crappy coimpany I told them not to use, and now I've disabled / enabled everything in vista to stop it screwing my network card but to no avail.
<nemo> RAOF: linux backports would overwrite existing iwl3945 driver right?
<kahrytan> saminthemiddle->  instead of the default 12 in url bar search, there is 6.
<saminthemiddle> kahrytan: oh, so that will save my disk by not looking up as many live results, huh?
<RAOF> nemo: Yup.  That should be all you need to do.
<jgoo> I am just going to bring in my laptop to the office, and screw it. they can let it gather dust
<nemo> RAOF: durn then it didn't fix it :-/
<T1m0thy> Is the FF flash problem fixed yet? :|
<kahrytan> saminthemiddle-> it will tell ff not to do so many results
<jgoo> 4gb ram, 4400+ dual core pile of unusable malware
<saminthemiddle> kahrytan: but I don't mind lots of results
<DanaG> IFREEEEEZE do mFREEEEEEZEind the freezing.
<kahrytan> saminthemiddle->  just saying, Firefox 3 RC changed it to 6.
<saminthemiddle> kahrytan: what I don't like is FF waking my disk every time I load a webpage, and it's not a problem anymore because I made the cache in a tmpfs partition
<saminthemiddle> kahrytan: I see, so I should expect a change. Thanks
<kahrytan> saminthemiddle->  turn off cache?
<nemo> RAOF: also. an odd thing.  $ ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/updates/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlwifi/compatible/iwl3945.ko
<nemo> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 110516 2008-04-10 13:13 /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/updates/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlwifi/compatible/iwl3945.ko
<nemo> oops. didn't mean to include ls -l
<nemo> and -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 106148 2008-04-11 09:11 /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/ubuntu/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlwifi/compatible/iwl3945.ko
<nemo> both of these have timestamps from over 10 days ago
<nemo> 1) I installed the linux backports yesterday
<saminthemiddle> kahrytan: not a good idea to turn off the cache, the cache really is good to have. When you are browsing a website most of the content is static anyway. It really does increase surfing speed to have a cache. Besides, it's good manners as it doesnt stress the hosts bandwith as much
<DanaG> backports has a new iwl3945.
<nemo> 2) I thought the 2.6.24-16 linux backports was released later
<nemo> DanaG: really?? so I *am* out of date!
<kahrytan> saminthemiddle-> Someone did same that there is a way to change profile location
<DanaG> New iwl3945 only matters for enterprise-level security, I hear.
<DanaG> firefox -ProfileManager
<saminthemiddle> kahrytan; yeah, you don't want to change the location of the entire profile though
<saminthemiddle> kahrytan: remember, you don't want your bookmarks and such to go bye-bye every time your reboot ;-P
<nemo> DanaG: well, WPA-PSK hasn't worked for me since iwl3945
<nemo> DanaG: actually, I believe my experiments with WEP failed too
<nemo> DanaG: dude in the  bug said linux-backports-modules-2.6.24-16-generic  fixed his issue, getting my hopes up
<DanaG> I have wpa2 with AES, and it works for me.
<DanaG> dd-wrt router.
<nemo> DanaG: WPA, not WPA2
<DanaG> And backports-modules is installed.
<saminthemiddle> kahrytan: don't worry about it, I fixed the problem by adding a line in my /etc/fstab creating a tmpfs in the Cache directory in my Firefox profile
<saminthemiddle> kahrytan: now firefox doesn't wake the drive. Except when it's just been opened and still loading libries and other stuff
<kahrytan> saminthemiddle->  share that with everyone else
<nemo> DanaG: I could try dropping to WEP, but I don't think it helped.
<saminthemiddle> kahrytan
<saminthemiddle> kahrytan: sure, I'll do that
<DanaG> Hmm, try manually setting "encryption type"
<nemo> hm. says I'm already up to date on linux-backports-modules-2.6.24-16-generic
<DanaG> That is, AES-CCMP or TKIP
<kahrytan> saminthemiddle->  Some one else might want same thing
<saminthemiddle> kahrytan: well, I'm working on a big how-to on making Ubuntu play nice with a laptop. It will be part of that
<nemo> DanaG: in /etc/networks/interfaces ?
<nemo> DanaG: or on the router?
<kahrytan> saminthemiddle->  every use google sync?
<nemo> DanaG: I think it is TKIP on the router
<saminthemiddle> kahrytan: to give you a preview, I brought my laptop's power consumption down from 20W to 12W
<saminthemiddle> kahrytan: nope, what's google sync?
<kahrytan> Oh crap ... I cant use ff3
<DanaG> Are you using networkmanager?
<DanaG> I am, and it works through there.
<saminthemiddle> kahrytan: fore more reasons that that it's super unstable with flash?
<kahrytan> Google toolbar/sync dont work in FF3
<nemo> DanaG: I try to. however ubuntu hardy has completely broken network manager for remote admin
<nemo> DanaG: is unusable using ssh -YC or nxclient
<DanaG> No ncurses UI for it.  Sucks.
<kahrytan> saminthemiddle->  Google Sync is bookmark sync between computers/oses
<balleyn1> sound problems after upgrade to Hardy... not quite sure how to diagnose the problem or where to start. Any suggestions?
<nemo> DanaG: that stupid stupid polkit
<saminthemiddle> kahrytan: I could do 10W if it weren't for a bug that got introduced in Hardy that prevents the backlight on my computer from going down below 20% (I filed a bug report on that one)
<saminthemiddle> kahrytan: nope, I just use this computer. it's a laptop
<nemo> DanaG: lemme see if my mom will let me through on vnc :-/
<DanaG> saminthemiddle: I tweaked my dsdt to replace the lowest brightness level with zero.
<saminthemiddle> kahrytan: and I use a Dvorak keyboard too, hate using other people's computers because of it :-P
<nemo> DanaG: anyway. were you referring to a setting in network-manager or on the router?
<DanaG> My screen is so dim, I can see it better in direct sunlight than in the shade.
<DanaG> In NM.
<saminthemiddle> DanaG: do tell how
<kahrytan> saminthemiddle->  call me quirky but i prefer qwerty.
<saminthemiddle> DanaG: yes, that is one of the reasons I want to tweak mine
<DanaG> It should ask for key somewhere, and there's the "encryption type"  (default is Automatic)
<bullgard4> "~$ lsmod | grep 8139; 8139cp 24704 0; 8139too 27520 0." I would like to prevent that one of the 2 modules will be loaded because after a while after booting my computer looses its LAN connection. How to prevent 8139cp from being loaded at boot time?  (There is no modules.conf and no /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.)
<DanaG> !find /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ubotu> No packages matching '/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist' could be found
<DanaG> !find blacklist
<ubotu> No packages matching 'blacklist' could be found
<DanaG> !/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<balleyn1> anyone able to help me with sound issues in hardy? (not sure where to start really...)
<DanaG> WTF?  It's been there on 100% of Ubuntu computers I've ever used.
<homeslice> my pulseaudio only works with one device at a time, so If I'm using rhthymbox I can't hear anything from a WINE application.  any suggestions?
<magnus|msc> hi
<bullgard4> DanaG: Yes. Me too. But in Hardy it's different.
<DanaG> It's still there for me in Hardy.
<DanaG> what IS in modprobe.d
<DanaG> ?
<mohamed_> install gnome application on kubuntu and the opposite this normal or can affect the system ?
<magnus|msc> is there something in 2.6.24 reducing the ram ??
<saminthemiddle> homeslice: make sure that all the apps are using the sound server, the sound server is just like any other app when it comes to the alsa layer or whatever you are using for sound contol. Without the mixer (pulse audio, in this case) your devices can only run a single source at a time. Therefore if another app is occupying the device pulse audio can not. Thus it will seem that you can only run one of the apps at a time thou
<saminthemiddle> gh the pulse audio sound server
<balleyn1> mohamed_: you can install GNOME apps in KDE and vice versa, if that's what you're asking, but it'll install all the appropriate libraries if you don't have them already
<edoceo> Is it possible to rename my user?
<edoceo> My account is now 'alan' and I want it to be 'bill'
<saminthemiddle> DanaG, when you modified your DSDT file, did it stay permanent? I notice that my DSDT file is in /proc and that clears on each reboot
<mohamed_> balleyn1,  this is what i'm asking for , only i ask to know if this can affect performance ?
<saminthemiddle> edoceo: you can change the long name easily but the short name is hard to do
<DanaG> You have to copy it somewhere, dissemble it with iasl, edit it, recompile it (iasl -sa), and then copy to:
<DanaG> /etc/initramfs-tools/DSDT.aml
<DanaG> Yes, caps.  Odd.
<edoceo> So whats the hard way?
<cwillu> mohamed_, you'll increase disk usage (which won't matter at all to most people), and you'll also be using a bit more memory
<edoceo> Single user mode, rename directory, had edit passwd and shadow?
<DanaG> ô˛ô
<magnus|msc> edoceo: you can simply add a new user and move the home directory i think
<saminthemiddle> edoceo: you might break stuff, the best way to do it is to make a new user and cp over your files
<edoceo> That freaking easy?
<edoceo> !?
<edoceo> brb....
<saminthemiddle> DanaG, thanks. Big help, I hope the Ubuntu team fixes the problem though.
<mohamed_> thx, balleyn1 , cwillu
<DanaG> bug 121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux "LCD backlight turns off when between discrete levels, both from hotkeys and from dim-on-idle." [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<DanaG> A shame it gets the percentages wrong.
<kahrytan> saminthemiddle->  i guess that bug DanaG  pointed is for you.?
<DanaG> yeah.  That's the issue I've had.
<balleyn1> anyone able to help me diagnose sound issues in Hardy? (I have no sound)
<saminthemiddle> kahrytan: no, that's not my problem. My issue is the backlight *won't* turn off. And DanaG gave me the solution to it (I hope)
<kahrytan> saminthemiddle->  do you use compiz on laptop?
<saminthemiddle> kahrytan: god no, compiz takes too much power
<DanaG> saminthemiddle: you can also try installing kde-guidance-powermanager
<kahrytan> saminthemiddle->  I figured as much
<DanaG> It's much smarter about brightness.
<saminthemiddle> DanaG: the KDE power manager? I even tried xbacklight and that won't even turn down the light
<doofy_> how do i choose which track my computer records from by default?
<DanaG> Odd.  Does it not change levels, or does it just not turn off on lid close?
<saminthemiddle> DanaG: it will turn it down to a level but then won't go down past 20%
<nemo> DanaG: oh. hey. um. I was using network-admin - the default gnome tool
<DanaG> Odd.
<nemo> I suppose network-manager is the applet that calls that?
<saminthemiddle> DanaG: hold on, let me look up my bug
<DanaG> That thing is not the same as networkmanager.
<DanaG> But networkmanager has no console UI.
<kahrytan> saminthemiddle->  I dont want a laptop
<nemo> DanaG: erm. ok...
<saminthemiddle> DanaG: the bug I have is #218712
<DanaG> bug 218712
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218712 in ubuntu "Backlight brightness on Lenovo R61 won't go all the way down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218712
<nemo> DanaG: how do I get network manager? open for any options.  I also checked in wifi-radar - no option to set encryption type
<kahrytan> saminthemiddle->  How long does the battery last currently?
<saminthemiddle> kahrytan: a little over four hours on my R61 with a 6-cell
<DanaG> Odd.  I don't know what to do, then.
<DanaG> saminthemiddle: try unloading 'video' to let just the thinkpad-acpi module work.
<nemo> hum. well. let me at least try changing the encryption type on the router. can't hurt to give that a shot I suppose
<kahrytan> saminthemiddle->  you want more eh?
<DanaG> Oh, and the reason for the "100 100 20 25 ..." is this: the first two are default brightness when on battery and AC, respectively.
<nemo> can also try WEP
<nemo> again
<saminthemiddle> DanaG: unloading video? I don't have a video module loaded
<DanaG> 'video' -- it's an ACPI module.
<DanaG> Not a video driver.
<saminthemiddle> kahrytan: I do all day computing when off the grid: I'm thinking of getting an additional 3-cell ultrabay battery or a 9-cell main
<nemo> durn. don't think this router lets me set the encryption to anything but TKIP
<DanaG> I don't know what to do, then.
<saminthemiddle> DanaG: oh, thanks, how do I unload the video module of ACPI
<DanaG> I've had one router that simply REFUSED to give me an IP address.  Ever.
<kahrytan> saminthemiddle->  which bigger one be better?
<DanaG> saminthemiddle: sudo modprobe -r video
<Xaroon> hello
<saminthemiddle> DanaG: here goes nothing
<nemo> DanaG: no dhcp I could work around. is more the issue with all the driver errors in dmesg that keep me from even getting that far :-/
<Xaroon> ubuntu 8.04 MSI S430 notebook support ?
<saminthemiddle> kahrytan: they both give the same amount of life, but 6+9 is bigger than 6+3 if you don't mind carrying a loose spare
<kahrytan> Xaroon-> better question is .. does linux support the chipset
<saminthemiddle> DanaG: now it won't set the brightness at all, let me edit the /sys file directly
<DanaG> aah.
<DanaG> You could also try 'sudo modprobe video no_automatic_changes=0"
<kahrytan> Im gonna have to switch to FF 2 cuz of Google's slowness in bring their extentions to FF3 standard
<kahrytan> extensions
<phynix> anyone else had a problem updating compiz. I keep getting size mismatch whenever I try to update
<saminthemiddle> DanaG, all that did was to make the screen brightness change slowly...
<atlef> kahrytan: which extension?
<sparr_> why are there xmms-* packages but no xmms package?
<sparr_> we have xmms2 and xmms2-foo, and xmms-foo, but no just plain xmms
<DanaG> Odd.  I don't know what to do, then.
<kahrytan> atlef->  toolbar/sync
<DanaG> The only thing left is mucking with the dsdt.
<atlef> kahrytan: oh, for gmail and such?
<kahrytan> atlef->  ewww  i hate gmail.
<atlef> kahrytan: ok, thought you meant google toolbar
<kahrytan> atlef-> The interface is ummm drab and dull. Y! mail or Live mail excels over google in web based mail interfaces
<kahrytan> atlef->  I said Google Toolbar and Sync. Not Gmail.
<atlef> kahrytan: Y!mail, yay
<atlef> kahrytan: ok
<DanaG> But they seriously do need to re-add the 0% option.
<saminthemiddle> DanaG: thanks, I'm going to muck with the DSDT. Do you know if it's supposed to go all the way down in the first place? I know that in Ubuntu 7 I could use xbacklight to bring it down to 10% which was perfect for lecture halls and dropped the power I needed by about 2 watts. I would like to get those watts back :-P
<DanaG> As it is now, it reports the WRONG numeric percentages.
<kahrytan> atlef->  Y! mail interface is nice.
<sparr_> uhm, wtf
<sparr_> where is xmms in hardy?!?
<kahrytan> sparr_->  use audacious?
<sparr_> no.
<saminthemiddle> DanaG: so you think it's one of those "features"
<kahrytan> sparr_->  its the same thing
<atlef> kahrytan: just make sure you have separate profiles, as ff3 can screw with your ff2
<DanaG> It's probably related to my bug 121833
<sparr_> no, it's not
<saminthemiddle> DanaG: they keep adding features and I'm going to switch to Gentoo
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux "LCD backlight turns off when between discrete levels, both from hotkeys and from dim-on-idle." [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<saminthemiddle> bug 121833
<kahrytan> sparr_->  Audacious is a fork of XMMS. All skins and plugins work in it
<DanaG> They've now hard restricted it to those brightness levels reported in the dsdt.
<DanaG> And now it gives WRONG numeric values!
<kahrytan> atlef->  ubuntu does that
<DanaG> 100, 85, 71, 57, 42, 28, 14, 0
<DanaG> Real levels: 100, 87, 75, 67, 50, 37, 25, 12
<DanaG> 42 is not 50!
<DanaG> And 12 is not zero!
<atlef> kahrytan: i have finally accepted ff3, after finding substitutes for some of my extensions
<saminthemiddle> DanaG: I see, sounds like a "feature" to me. I noticed another "feature" is they removed optical disks from the "media devices" preferences in Gnome. Now I have to deal with Rhythmbox opening every time I want to play a CD
<nickrud> 42 is more meaningful, however
<DanaG> saminthemiddle: now that stuff is in Nautilus
<saminthemiddle> DanaG: thanks
<DanaG> It's not correct.
<kahrytan> atlef->  I use Google Sync .. I dont trust anyone else with my bookmarks
<sparr_> wtf
<sparr_> a linux release without xmms
<DanaG> 42 is not what's given in the dsdt.
<sparr_> that's...
<sparr_> unreal
<DanaG> And 12% is not 'off'
<nickrud> DanaG sorry, that's the meaning of life :)
<atlef> kahrytan: ah, so that's what it is for
<DanaG> Zero implies 'off' to me.
<saminthemiddle> sparr_ apt-get install xmms
<DanaG> 20 ≠ 0.
<Daisuke_Ido> sparr_, since xmms is...  obsolete?  it's not such a bad thing
<atlef> oohh, sunrise
<kahrytan> atlef-> and many others things i dont use
<sparr_> saminthemiddle: no longer exists
<DanaG> And there's no way to actually GET zero.
<sparr_> saminthemiddle: gone in hardy
<goodhabit> Hello. When I am using media keys for changing vilume (with nice indicator) sound changes, but not that in tray, how to fix it?
<DanaG> xmms is long dead and obsolete.
<saminthemiddle> sparr_ beep media player replaced it after xmms went depricated
<kahrytan> Audacious is XMMS replacement
<DanaG> My only valid use for xmms: tone generator.
<atlef> kahrytan: couldn't you use greasemonkey scripts?
<kahrytan> atlef->  I never understood how that worked
<saminthemiddle> DanaG: I need a tone generator: more like a whitenoise generator
<atlef> kahrytan: or am i way of
<sparr_> long dead?
<sparr_> xmms had a release like 5 months ago
<DanaG> saminthemiddle: there's speaker-test
<sparr_> that's nothing unusual
<atlef> kahrytan: i can take a look
<saminthemiddle> DanaG: heh, misappropriating applications, thanks
<kahrytan> atlef->  what?
<edoceo> So, copied my account to a new name and tada!  I'm back baby
<kahrytan> sparr_->  why not use XMMS forkA?
 * DanaG uses quodlibet
<DanaG> It's one of the few apps to still have working media-control keys.
<edoceo> Only, the startup programs are asking to be run as the previous user...
<atlef> kahrytan: seems no one has written a script for google sync
<saminthemiddle> sparr_ oh, by the way, you might want to look into Quod Libet, best_media_player_ever
<DanaG> .... except when it stops showing any files.
<sparr_> saminthemiddle: or i might want to look into xmms
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quodlibet/+bug/155348
<sparr_> kahrytan: there are many xmms forks.  i dont want them.  i want xmms.
<DanaG> Rather annoying.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 155348 in quodlibet "Filesystem browser stops listing files with GtkWarning" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kahrytan> sparr_->  why>?
<mc-george> Hi there, I can't seem to install vmware on ubuntu
<saminthemiddle> sparr_ suit yourself, but if you have lots and lots of media like I do, it really helps to have regex search capability
<mc-george> I'm trying to follow this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=748715 but it won't work
<sparr_> up until today i could count the number of audio files i had played on my PC on one hand
<saminthemiddle> DanaG; huh, I haven't suffered that bug
<kahrytan> atlef->  Google should their extensions w/ RC release
<kahrytan> should have*
<mc-george> hello?
<DanaG> It started happening once I selected a "collection" folder.
<saminthemiddle> DanaG; must be becasue I don't use filesystem view. The whole point of Quod Libet is to use tag sorting. At least for me
<DanaG> Better way to describe the point:
<DanaG> It's to let people CHOOSE either way!@
<DanaG> I like filesystem view.
<saminthemiddle> mc-george: vmware is crunk, try KVM and QEMU
<mc-george> are they just as easy?
<kahrytan> sparr_->  Why mustyou use XMMS?
<mc-george> is there a guide for hardy to use windows vistually?
<mluser_> any other hardy gamers having problems running world of warcraft with the latest ati driver updates?
<saminthemiddle> me-george: super easy and much much faster, as KVM gives you hardware accelerated processor emulation
<mc-george> saminthemiddle, is there a guide?
<DanaG> No mouse integration.  :(
<saminthemiddle> mluser_ there is WOW for ubuntu?!!
<mluser_> saminthemiddle: running under wine..
<sparr_> kahrytan: why NOT?
<saminthemiddle> mc-george: yeah, google it, I lost my bookmark for the guide I used, sorry
<kahrytan> sparr_->  There is better choices, ihmo
<kahrytan> imho
<saminthemiddle> mc-george; but it's only a few commands so it's super duper easy
<mc-george> saminthemiddle, am I only installing one or both?
<saminthemiddle> mluser_ oh
<RAOF> mc-george, saminthemiddle: Or you can use virt-manager, and have a nice GUI around it.
<sparr_> saminthemiddle: i have lots and lots of media.  not to get into an e-peen fight, but probably more than most people... but i never use it.  i have a terabyte of porn that ive never watched, and as much music that ive never listened to.  i just decided a few minutes ago that im going to start playing some music while i code, and i went to install xmms, and it wasnt there
<DanaG> So, what makes xmms special?
<saminthemiddle> mc-george: both, just do what the guide says. KVM and QEMU are complemary. I don't think KVM works w/o QEMU but QEMU works w/o KVM as long as you don't need the hardware acceleration
<sparr_> it's been something like 8 years since i used an audio player, and xmms is what im used to
<Jawshie> Hello everybody!
<mc-george> saminthemiddle, I can't find the guide
<sparr_> and yes, i get the Bleep and Audacious are forks with as many and more features
<RAOF> mc-george: You want the virt-manager and libvirt-bin packages.
<sparr_> but we are beyond that point in the discussion
<sparr_> now it's the principle of the matter
<sparr_> why NOT xmms?
<saminthemiddle> sparr_ wow, that's a lot of porn...
<sparr_> not really
<RAOF> sparr_: because it's gtk 1.2 :P
<mc-george> raof: thats all, then insert xp cd?
<Jawshie> I just set up the RC for 8.04 and installed it as LTSP. I tried to connect other machines to it and it works, it gets an IP and starts with a Ubuntu loading screen but then goes to something called Busybox. I was under the impression that it would work out of the box. What do I need to do to get a desktop on my diskless machine?
<voidmage> figures, the day apport is turned off, firefox segfaults like 8 times
<voidmage> :P
<sparr_> ive got ten times that on CDs.  i had nothing better to do in college than apply 20 megabit of pipe to a site-local usenet server  :)
<saminthemiddle> sparr_ because XMMS is one more package that the devs have to maintain and it has been obsolete for years after it has been abandoned. Other projects have taken over for XMMS where it left off (and are decentants) such as Beep Media Player
<RAOF> mc-george: Then you'll want to insert the XP cd, and start Applications->System Tools->Virtual machine manager.
<mc-george> ok, thanks
<sparr_> saminthemiddle: nix "abandoned".  as mentioned already, xmms had a release less than six months ago.  i can name some distros that havent had releases since then...  :)
<RAOF> mc-george: Select the "localhost" entry (because you can also administer remote VMs), and hit the "new" button.  You'll get a nice druid to guide you through the process of creating your VM.
<saminthemiddle> sparr_ and if you want XMMS so much that you absolutely must have it even though it's an unmaintaned piece of garbage at this point. There's this cool program called GCC.
<mc-george> raof, thanks
<saminthemiddle> sparr_ it's still obsolete
<mc-george> raof: I put the cd and went to the manager, now what?
<kahrytan> sparr_->  Why don't you talk to xmms developers and get them to produce a hardy package
<kahrytan> sparr_->  or do it yourself
<sparr_> its still packaged for debian
<sparr_> the debian package maintainer was the gutsy package maintainer
<NotSure> Hi, Anyone know what pkg. name to look in synaptics for app. named LSongs (CD PLayer - & Burner) - Can't find it under a search of "lsongs"?
<mc-george> raof?
<saminthemiddle> sparr_ so use Debian
<kahrytan> talk to -motd then and stop complaining.
<RAOF> mc-george: You want to select the 'locahost (user)' thing there.
<NotSure> Did google serach not coming up with much.
<mc-george> raof: i don't see that
<RAOF> mc-george: Double clicking on it will 'connect' to it.
<RAOF> mc-george: ... oh.
<RAOF> mc-george: Have you installed libvirt-bin?
<mc-george> raof: I don't see anything to connect to
<mc-george> raof: yes
<sparr_> im going to email him and ask why he is abandoning ubuntu  :(
<RAOF> mc-george: Hm.  Try running "sudo /etc/init.d/libvirt-bin start".
<mc-george> raof: done
<RAOF> mc-george: Something showing up in vitual machine manager now?
<mc-george> raof: no
<kahrytan> sparr_->  Debian packager?
<RAOF> mc-george: :(
<RAOF> mc-george: Maybe try restarting, although that's really silly :(
<RAOF> sparr_: xmms is removed from Sid.
<mc-george> raof: I went to the option to make a new host, its working
<RAOF> Heh, OK.
<kahrytan> RAOF-> that would explain the missing xmms.
<RAOF> Yes, it would, wouldn't it :)
<kahrytan> RAOF->  Since Ubuntu imports from debian
<cwillu> sparr_, I might note that slackware ditched xmms
<RAOF> The great gtk 1.2 purge is nearly complete.
<mc-george> raof: it won't let me select the cd
<sparr_> RAOF: hmm, that news has not reached my debian box yet...
<saminthemiddle> RAOF, kahrytan: when Debian abandons it, it's freaking obsolete :-P
<kahrytan> saminthemiddle->  I use Audacious .. XMMS port
<RAOF> sparr_: It never will.  Just because it's no longer in the archives doesn't mean that dpkg will magically uninstall it.
<RAOF> sparr_: But if you install a new Sid you won't be able to install xmms.  Oh, unless you're on kfreebsd, apparently.
<saminthemiddle> kahrytan: I use Quod Libet, but if I were to use an XMMS type of player I would use BMP. I need Quod Libet's organizing as I have tens of thousands of classical music tracks
<RAOF> mc-george: Damn, that sucks.  I've never actually installed from CD - I've always been installing Debian netinst isos :)
<sparr_> RAOF: well, im more thinking of future library upgrades causing it to break, and a new version not being available
<mc-george> raof: ok
<kahrytan> Back
<RAOF> sparr_: Heh. gtk1.2 library updates?  That'll soon be in the same boat ;)
<kahrytan> saminthemiddle->  So .. do you program?
<RAOF> mc-george: I seem to recall some form of bug report about this;  maybe you should browse launchpad?
<sparr_> sounds like a package in need of a maintainer...
<sparr_> ive been looking to adopt a package, this might be the right time
<mc-george> raof: I'm downloading a xp sp2 iso now
<RAOF> sparr_: What, gtk 1.2?  There's a big push to get rid of that from Debian, too.
<kahrytan> sparr_->  Adopt it for Debian.
<RAOF> mc-george: Don't you have a CD there?  Just pull that iso off the disc :)
<Andre_Gondim>  witch language pack, may I change to translation channel source?
<mc-george> raof: its an nLited disc
<sparr_> RAOF: xmms
<RAOF> sparr_: It'll involve porting xmms to gtk+ 2.
<sparr_> or adopting gtk1.2 as well
<DanaG> Why bother? Seriously, why "MUST" you have xmms and nothing else?
<sparr_> because i like it
<sparr_> nostalgia, if nothing else
<RAOF> sparr_: No.  gtk1.2 is *going away*.
<saminthemiddle> DanaG: because sparr_ is a fanboy who likes complaining
<sparr_> RAOF: libraries should never go away because of age
<sparr_> that just makes building old shit even harder
<DanaG> But gtk1 is fugly under any modern desktop.
<nemo> DAMMIT ALL TO HELL
<nemo> figured out what the friggen problem was with wifi
<RAOF> nemo: Killswitch?
<sparr_> or i guess i can just use audacious
<saminthemiddle> nemo: well, don't leave us hanging, what was it?
<sparr_> but im still angry
<saminthemiddle> sparr_ :'(
<kahrytan> sparr_->   Yeah .. come over to Audacious side.
<sparr_> on a high note, audacious is surprisingly fast to add 27000 files to the playlist through recursive directories  :)
<cwillu> saminthemiddle, don't be sad, just dump him in your ignore file where he belongs :p
<saminthemiddle> sparr_ :''''''(
<sparr_> now, an experiment in chance...
<sparr_> how long until i hear something that ive heard (elsewhere) before
<saminthemiddle> cwillu: oh, I'm just being nasty at this point
<kahrytan> sparr_->  shuffle mode?
<sparr_> yes, but i said elsewhere
<sparr_> like, on the radio
<sparr_> ive heard a few hundred different songs on the radio
<sparr_> and most of them are on this playlist
<cwillu> I have nothing against nostalgia, I'm playing railroad tycoon deluxe right now in dosbox :p
<sparr_> im more a transport tycoon guy.  especially now that OpenTTD is really starting to shine
<sparr_> and available on handhelds  :)
<kahrytan> Firefox 3 doesnt have Google support
<saminthemiddle> kahrytan: what do you mean?
<kahrytan> no Toolbar
<sparr_> who uses that??
<kahrytan> I do
<sparr_> anything i put in the address bar that's not a URL gets sent to firefox
<kahrytan> and Sync
<sparr_> err, to google
<saminthemiddle> kahrytan: google toolbar? have you gone completly mad?
<kahrytan> I use form completing in it all the time
<sparr_> form completing?  elaborate please
<kahrytan> as in .. not having to fill in form elements myself
<sparr_> doesn't firefox already do that for you?
<andre_pl> whats the preferred way to do dual-displays w/ hardy. the detect-display button didn't pick up my TV on svideo
<xtknight> thoughts on Bug 212546
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212546 in pidgin "pidgin no longer flashes/notifies on taskbar upon receipt of message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212546
<xtknight> ?
<JohnPhys> xtknight:  I don't know if it's a bug or a feature change, but I don't like it
<xtknight> JohnPhys,  could you please comment?  only a few days until release :)
<JohnPhys> xtknight:  I have my own favorite bugs I'm trying to get someone to package, such as bug #195052 :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195052 in inkscape "Latex formula does not work on Ubuntu Hardy" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195052
<xtknight> JohnPhys, oh what needs to be done? fix released?
<JohnPhys> xtknight:  that "fix released" covers the inkscape source and fedora, but not the ubuntu package
<xtknight> oh
<JohnPhys> It's annoying, since the hardy package was uploaded to gutsy backports with that bug
<xtknight> well you will have to file for a freeze exception in order to get it in Ubuntu
<JohnPhys> granted, that feature didn't work by default in gutsy anyway, due to a conflict between pstoedit and gs, I think
<JohnPhys> yeah, I'm trying to get ahold of a dev for that to occur
<xtknight> devs hang in #ubuntu-motu and  (more privately) #ubuntu-devel
<JohnPhys> yeah, there's one specific one that said he'd look at it (he uploaded the last inkscape package to hardy), but I haven't heard from him in a while
<redwhitewaldo> Hi, folks. i'm using firefox (ver 3 beta 5) and clicked on a link that is "audio/mpeg". Firefox is presenting me with 5 plugin choices.Media plug-in for Gecko browsers
<redwhitewaldo> Totem Mozilla plugin
<redwhitewaldo> gxine starter plugin
<redwhitewaldo> VLC Multimedia Plugin
<redwhitewaldo> Mplayer-Plugin for Mozilla
<redwhitewaldo> How in the world should one choose? What should one choose? What are the differences between the 5?
<cwillu> just pick totem
<xtknight> well i can make a debdiff for it
<xtknight> is that the patch that was committed, do you know?
<xtknight> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12978623/eqtexsvg.py.patch
<xtknight> seems to be..
<cwillu> did you go on an installing rampage at some point in the past?
<redwhitewaldo> cwillu: why do you say totem?
<redwhitewaldo> can you tell me the diff between them?
<JohnPhys> xtknight:  yes, that should be it.  It's just a change in the python script that makes an svg out of a latex equation, so the fix should have no effect on anything other than that package (which might satisfy some "get in during the freeze" requirements)
<cwillu> redwhitewaldo, totem is what is supported, the rest you wouldn't want to use unless you already preferred one over the other in general
<redwhitewaldo> cwillu: i have no preference
<cwillu> yes, that's why I said to use totem :)
<redwhitewaldo> cwillu: are you saying that the others are not supported?
<cwillu> Just Do It. :p
<redwhitewaldo> i'm on xubuntu 8.04 beta by the way
<redwhitewaldo> cwillu: i want to understand.
<redwhitewaldo> and not just do it. 8-)
 * cwillu shrugs, others have written far more thought out comparisons (easily discoverable by google) than he would be able (or willing) to write in a chat channel :p
<redwhitewaldo> i c
<redwhitewaldo> thanks
<redwhitewaldo> i'll search it out
<redwhitewaldo> 8-)
<d-bos> is there a command to remove everything but the metapackage
<d-bos> i wanna start over
<cwillu> you'd have to purge everything as well (to remove the config files)
<jgoo> So, I figured out the issue with the network. 3 fold
<d-bos> so how would i do that?
<jgoo> 1) idiot who wired RJ45's screwed one up, 2) It worked in Vista anyway 3) Vista shutting down network card, so I fixed those and now it works (I am in ubuntu)
<jgoo> Just to ask a dumb question: I tried enabling advanced desktop effects - so it tried to grab ati driver - but now it is doing a partial upgrade...
<jgoo> is a partial upgrade normal?
<jgoo> downloading 532 files..
<nemo> RAOF, saminthemiddle - sorry. was working over it with mom
<saminthemiddle> nemo: oh, don't worry about it
<nemo> RAOF, saminthemiddle: the damnable /etc/network/interfaces and/or network-admin did NOT like having a quote  in the password or a space.
<saminthemiddle> nemo: :-P I'll remember that!
<nemo> I noticed this only when I swithced to WEP and got an error like iwlconfig - unterminated string
<nemo> then,  when I removed the quote, an error about unknkown parameter (for part of the password) due to the space
<nemo> as soon as I made pass pure alnum, worked fine.
<nemo> goddammit.
<nemo> that was a gigantic waste of time.
<xtknight> JohnPhys, i'll post a debdiff for his patch ( a debian version of it, making the process faster ).  in the meantime you can write up the freeze exception paperwork for the bug per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#head-4bba384c89c09d141f4e2cc06816d0405593db5c
<xtknight> this thing's stil compiling so ill have to do that tomorrow
<twb> Where are the libdvdcss and w32codecs packages that mplayer recommends?  packages.ubuntu.com thinks they never existed in Ubuntu.
<twb> More specifically, I want (via gecko-mediaplayer) users to be able to watch stuff on e.g. apple.com/trailers
<twb> gnome-mplayer complains about not having the appropriate codecs.
<Nergar> hello
<Daisuke_Ido> twb, they never existed in ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> however, they are in medibuntu
<Nergar> where can i check current bugs targeted for final release?
<bazhang> www.medibuntu.org twb
<twb> Grr.
<nemo> Daisuke_Ido: aren't those  packages added if you try to play a proprietary codec in totem?
<nemo> Daisuke_Ido: outside of the totem plugin I mean - totem plugin just whines about codecs but doesn't offer medibuntu option
<Daisuke_Ido> w32codecs and libdvdcss are only in medibuntu
<twb> So Ubuntu can't, on its own, play non-Free codecs or encrypted DVDs?
<RAOF> twb: Correct.
<bazhang> twb read the link I gave you
<twb> Huh.  I must remember wrong.
<RAOF> twb: Well, not entirely.  You can play almost all media types with just gstreamer plugins found in Ubuntu.
<twb> bazhang: I'm not too keen to add random probably-broken third-party repos to my sources.list
<RAOF> twb: You can't play encrypted DVDs because that's illegal almost everywhere.
<RAOF> :(
<bazhang> twb no need to add repos; if you *actually* read the link you would know that
<twb> Oh, medibuntu isn't a medical imaging subproject
<twb> It's just debian-multimedia for ubuntu
<twb> That makes more sense
<cwillu> twb, have you looked at ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<bazhang> you're welcome twb
<cwillu> I don't think medibuntu is needed more much anymore
<twb> cwillu: mmm, that's what I was trying to think of
<twb> cwillu: trying it now
<cwillu> that should cover most of the codecs
<RAOF> cwillu: Yeah.  Only libdvdcss is really needed from there.
<cwillu> and the libdvdread3 (installed by u-r-e) has a shell script to enable decss
<RAOF> cwillu: Yeah, but you might as well just get the prebuilt (and more recent) package.
<twb> cwillu: what package magically makes embedded videos work in firefox, via gstreamer (since that's what the plugins seem to be for)?
<cwillu> totem should work
<twb> *embedded*
<cwillu> totem has an embedded player :p
<twb> As part of the main package?
 * RAOF would suggest totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin :)
<twb> Thanks.
<twb> RAOF: seems to be called totem-mozilla now
<twb> Zounds, that wants to pull in 130MB
<twb> Time to make a new scratch
<twb> 70MB for openjdk-6-jre-headless
<cwillu> RAOF, re playing dvd's, in most countries, it's the distribution of the tools, not their use, which implies the intent and is therefore illegal
<twb> Is icedtea-gcjwebplugin an "adequate" replacement for sun-java6-plugin?  I mean, if I install it, will my users come and whine to me because their favourite applet doesn't work?
<cwillu> people have favourite applets?
<cwillu> I thought that was only flash
<bazhang> haha
<twb> I don't know.  I'm going through layers and layers of management
<twb> "Firefox MUST support java applets" is what I was told
<cwillu> the vm probably works flawlessly
<cwillu> but that's not where the problems ever where
<cwillu> I don't know whether the classpath is anygood
<twb> Eh, I'll use openjdk until they complain, since it's easier.
<cwillu> ibm's implementation + libs was good enough to run eclipse years ago (unsurprising, I guess)
<simion314> Hi, my gnome panles are invisible,  what can i do?
<simion314> i restarted X but is the same
<twb> simion314: is gnome-panel running?
<kahrytan> Firefox 2 doesnt work with Preferred Applications
<simion314> twb: hoc can i see that? with ps or do you know the command to start gnome system monitor from terminal?
<ecubuntu> bazhang,
<bazhang> ecubuntu: what does lspci say about that card
<twb> simion314: pgrep gnome-panel?
<ecubuntu> let me see
<ecubuntu> itel mobile 945gm
<ecubuntu> bazhang,
<bazhang> ecubuntu: that is the video card
<simion314> twb:  pgrep gnome-panel command  output nothing
<twb> simion314: try running gnome-panel by hand
<ecubuntu> oh oh
<kahrytan> They need to add firefox-2 to preferred applications
<bazhang> ecubuntu: should be either 3945 or 4965
<kahrytan> list
<ecubuntu> bazhang, inte corporation pro/wireless 3945ABG
<ecubuntu> sorry about that
<simion314> twb: it sais that is not installed(gnome-panel) and i do not remember uninstall it
<RAOF> cwillu: Sadly, where I live (.au) it's both the distribution and use of the tools.
<simion314> i uninstall evolution components
<kahrytan> Where would file a bugfor Preferred Applications and lack of support for firefox 2?
<DanaG> Argh, WINE IS SO BROKEN -- you hit shift once and it gets stuck in caps.
<DanaG> like the following:
<twb> RAOF: and/or lookin' at the MPAA in a funny way
<DanaG> hello, I"M STUCK IN SHIFT MODE
<bazhang> ecubuntu: what does ifconfig show; three entries or two
<kahrytan> Anyone?
<ecubuntu> bazhang, eth0 - lo - wlan0 - wmaster0
<simion314> twb: Thx for your help
<bazhang> ecubuntu: you have a open wifi spot to test this on?
<ecubuntu> yeao bazhang
<bazhang> ecubuntu: what does sudo dhclient wlan0 return
<kahrytan> i guess that little bug will go unfixed in hardy
<Lynoure> DanaG: seems you can get out of it, too...
<bazhang> dhcp lease or no dhcpoffers
<DanaG> Actually, I was demonstrating it... I'm not wine'ing my IRC client.
<DanaG> I keep having to click out of the wine'd app, and then click back into it.
<DanaG> It's essentially unusable.  Period.
<ecubuntu> no bazhang
<bazhang> ecubuntu: are there restricted drivers for that card; and was this upgrade or fresh install
<Lynoure> DanaG: report a bug.
<ecubuntu> wait wait bazhang
<ecubuntu> i forgot sudo
<kahrytan> DanaG->  WINE works for utorrent
<DanaG> And my mouse and keyboard keep getting permagrabbed by VirtualBox.
<DanaG> The only way to break loose: shut down the guest.
<DanaG> Either that, or enable a hotkey to break grabs in X, but that's a big security hole.
<ecubuntu> DHCPDISCOVER on waln0 255.255.255.255
<ecubuntu> bazhang,
<ecubuntu> no dhcpoffers reciver bazhang
<bazhang> ecubuntu: that is fine but you want a dhcp lease
<bazhang> ecubuntu: this was fresh install or upgrade from gutsy--any restricted drivers for that card
<ecubuntu> fresh install bazhang
<RAOF> twb: Hey, MPAA is USA.  We have worse laws, in some respects.
<ecubuntu> no restricted drivers for any card bazhang
<bazhang> ecubuntu: could you pastebin your sources list
<ecubuntu> sure
<ecubuntu> where?
<bazhang> ecubuntu install pastebinit then cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<kahrytan> How do forcible empty trash for a user?
<ecubuntu> bazhang, http://pastebin.com/f59b39987
<bazhang> ecubuntu what kernel do you have? did you install the restricted modules
<ecubuntu> no bazhang
<bazhang> ecubuntu: no to what kernel?
<kahrytan> How do forcible empty trash for a user?
<ecubuntu> how bazhang
<bazhang> uname -r ecubuntu
<ecubuntu> 2.6.24-16-generic bazhang
<kahrytan> No one knows how to empty trash?
<ecubuntu> right click an empty trash kahrytan
<Iced_Eagle> kahrytan: I just do right-click empty
<bazhang> ecubuntu: this is odd; I have the same exact card, also running hardy, and it works flawlessly--trying to remember what I did to get it working--does lsmod show the iwl or the ipw for that and can you iwlist scan with that wlan0
<kahrytan>  But it wont empty.
<kahrytan> I need it to be forced to delete filesi n it... ie root kill items
<Iced_Eagle> that was something wierd i had in the beta, a restart seemed to fix the icon
<kahrytan> What is the user trash folder kept?
<Iced_Eagle> try this command actually
<Iced_Eagle> rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<kahrytan> Iced_Eagle->  doesnt exist
<kahrytan> I looked for that folder .. oh wait. i got an idea.
<ecubuntu> yes bazhang
<ecubuntu> iwl
<Iced_Eagle> can you cd to ~/.Trash ?
<bazhang> ecubuntu: and the second question?
<Iced_Eagle> also try the rm command with sudo and see if that makes a difference
<bullgard4> "~$ lsmod | grep 8139; 8139cp 24704 0; 8139too 27520 0." I would like to prevent that one of the 2 modules will be loaded because after a while after booting my computer looses its LAN connection. How to prevent 8139cp from being loaded at boot time?  (There is no modules.conf and no /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.)
<kahrytan> How do forcible empty trash for a user? Right click-> Empty Trash doesnt work
<ecubuntu> bazhang, wlan0     No scan results
<bazhang> ecubuntu: what does the nm-applet show (the gui)?
<ecubuntu> i can see my home network but i can not conecte bazhang
<kahrytan> Anyone got any ideas on my problem?
<wastrel> kahrytan: delete /home/username/.Trash
<kahrytan> wastrel->  doesnt work
<wastrel> and -- fun fun  /home/username/.local/share/Trash/
<kahrytan> Folder doesnt exist
<wastrel> whee!
<wastrel> kahrytan: there's 2!
<wastrel> one hidden and buried
<wastrel> it's a beautiful thing
<ecubuntu> no baz
<ecubuntu> bazhang,
<topyli> kahrytan: you probably have roots's stuff there. need sudo in that case
<wastrel> what's up with this  ~/.local/share/Trash/  anyway?
<kahrytan> topyli->  considered that.
<savvas> someone has a .torrent file handy? right click on it > properties - is the mime type application/x-bittorrent ?
<ecubuntu> oh yes bazhang
<bazhang> ecubuntu: have you configured that card to connect to that essid?
<ecubuntu> no thath way bazhang
<topyli> wastrel: no idea. they thought it would be smart to make gvfs look in another place than gnomevfs did
<ecubuntu> i have config my router with mac address only bazhang
<kahrytan> wastrel->  I got it .. as root.
<topyli> wastrel: took me a while to realize i'm backing up my trash
<kahrytan> wastrel, topyli-> Thank you
<RAOF> wastrel: It's the XDG location for the Trash, which should allow KDE, GNOME, XFCE, etc to share the trash.  Also, the specification tells how to make it posible to _restore_ from trash, or handle multiple files with the same full path, etc.
<bazhang> ecubuntu: what do you mean your router? to filter via mac address? what does that have to with this? you need to configure your wireless to connect to that essid--how good are you with cli (command line)
<wastrel> better for gui, harder for cli
<wastrel> ok
<RAOF> wastrel: Not appreciably harder for CLI.  And the CLI doesn't interact with it, anyway :)
<wastrel> users interact with it on the cli
<topyli> yeah the standard puts everything in .local
<wastrel> not appreciably harder no, as long as you can find it :]
<ecubuntu> yes with filter via mac bazhang
<ecubuntu> bazhang, http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3068/2430729544_3ece5194a2_o.png
<bazhang> ecubuntu: how about turning that off while we are doing this
<RAOF> wastrel: Yes, but none of the cli programs to manipulate files move things to teh trash.
<ecubuntu> y connect with cable bazhang
<kahrytan> topyli->  do you like hardy?
<bullgard4> kahrytan: You could try to call Nautilus with sudo privileges and Location > trah: And remove all files there visible. Or you can remove all files in the ~/.Trash directory using the sudo rm -r ~/.Trash command.
<zero__> hey, if i installed 8.04 beta would i be able to easily upgrade to the stable when its released?
<bullgard4> trash
<topyli> kahrytan: sure, hardy is nice
<bullgard4> zero__: yes.
<bazhang> ecubuntu: but your wireless has a different mac address then the one you assigned?
<topyli> zero__: yes, you won't even notice it
<zero__> topyli, rock on thanks
<kahrytan> bullgard4->  Actually, Root has it's own trash.
<Sonja> type  update-manager -d to upgrade to 8.04?
<ecubuntu> no because is the same card bazhang
<kahrytan> bullgard4->  I had to delete the user trash folders in sudo
<bullgard4> kahrytan: Well, that may be. But I was referring to something else.
<bazhang> Sonja: aye
<Sonja> does 8.04 support ati hd video card?
<JohnRobert> xmms (ver 1) not in hardy?
<bullgard4> JohnRobert: No onger by default.
<bazhang> !info xmms
<ubotu> Package xmms does not exist in hardy
<JohnRobert> :/
<bullgard4> longer
<kahrytan> JohnRobert->  you are second person to ask that and no. XMMS isnt in Debian Sid so not in Hardy
<bazhang> !info xmms2
<ubotu> xmms2 (source: xmms2): Client/server based media player system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2DrJekyll-4ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 10 kB, installed size 56 kB
<RAOF> Sonja: Yes.
<JohnRobert> :/
<ecubuntu> bazhang, soo when i install hardy i get new mac or what?
<JohnRobert> one thing I liked about xmms was it's simplicity...that's now gone then :(
<kahrytan> ecubuntu->  Why would you want new mac>
<bazhang> ecubuntu: no that is hardwired into the nic
<DanaG> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<kahrytan> JohnRobert->  Say hello to your new best friend .. Audacious
<topyli> JohnRobert: if you liked xmms, use audacious. it's pretty much the same
<kahrytan> topyli->  beat ya
<topyli> JohnRobert: except it's actually maintained and works well
 * kahrytan uses Audacious allot for single mp3 plays
<ecubuntu> but my mac is on wireless mac filter bazhang
<Sonja> me too, audacious
<ecubuntu> i just asking kahrytan
<Sonja> it's like winamp :)
<JohnRobert> looks good, ta
<kahrytan> Audacious uses XMMS Plugins and Skins and old Winamp skins'
<JohnRobert> (ta = thx in england btw)
<topyli> JohnRobert: xmms2 on the other hand has absolutely nothing in common with xmms
<ecubuntu> i know you can not get different mac address just for install new os kahrytan
<JohnRobert> no, xmms2 seems like a headache
<kahrytan> ecubuntu->  I hate macs.
<JohnRobert> I like emacs
<JohnRobert> :p
<ecubuntu> why kahrytan
<bazhang> ecubuntu: how good are you using the command line?
<kahrytan> i really hate emacs
<kahrytan> ecubuntu->  you meant MAC address?
<ecubuntu> no soo good but i can try bazhang
<topyli> he did say mac address kahrytan :)
<ecubuntu> yes kahrytan
<kahrytan> lol MAC address is hard wired.
<JohnRobert> yeah, I'm liking this audacious
<JohnRobert> :)
<kahrytan> JohnRobert->  Welcome to your new best friend...
<ecubuntu> is better WPA kahrytan
<bazhang> ecubuntu: let me get you a link howto cli wireless and let you take a look; if you have any questions I will be around for a bit longer
<kahrytan> use MAC addres to tie to the router. It prevents other cards from using it.
<ecubuntu> ok bazhang
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 ecubuntu
<kahrytan> ecubuntu->  use WPA/WPA2 to connect wirelessy and set router to only accept your MAC address
<kahrytan> JohnRobert->  gnome-look.org .. xmms themes work in audacious
<JohnRobert> this is really good
<JohnRobert> does what it says on the tin
<JohnRobert> doesn't not work
<DanaG> MAC address filtering isn't really any security at all.
<DanaG> Nor is hidden ssid.
<DanaG> Hidden ssid gives two options:
<NotSure> Hi, Trying to find " ghamachi - or - hamachi" in Synaptics but can't find it - also searched undder "remote desktop, etc." - Anyone know what name I would use to find this in Synaptics?
<DanaG> Router shouts SSID to the world around it, or computer shouts SSID to the world around it.
<bazhang> wpa2 is more than enough; mac address can be spoofed
<DanaG> Which covers more area?  The latter.
<kahrytan> JohnRobert->  you like your double negatives dont you?
<kahrytan> DanaG->  and now you know why I dont use wireless
<kahrytan> DanaG->  I simply dont trust other people with my info
<DanaG> Just don't use HomePNA -- it's worse.
<kahrytan> DanaG->  I do have SSID but I wrote it like a password.
<NotSure> Can't find Hamachi in synaptics - someone know what to search using?
<JohnRobert> I don't not like them kahrytan
<DanaG> It's like a hub.
<kahrytan> DanaG->  especially in a condo building
<DanaG> My SSID is simple, but my passphrase is *************************
<DanaG> with mixed case, and punctuation.
<bazhang> !info hamachi
<ubotu> Package hamachi does not exist in hardy
<DanaG> No package; have to find hamachi online.
<JohnRobert> how can I turn off the gross red glow of everything in compiz (or whatever it is)
<JohnRobert> ?
<kahrytan> DanaG->  i use Alphanumeric and Specical Chars
<DanaG> Then remember to upx -d /usr/bin/hamachi
<NotSure> bazhang: Will give it a try - thx
<DanaG> Red glow?
<JohnRobert> yeah, all my windows have a strange red fuzz around them
<kahrytan> DanaG->  So it could be like D_an^23G^78
<JohnRobert> or purple
<DanaG> Only _, !, and .
<DanaG> underscore, exclamation, and period.
<DanaG> But it's still obscure enough that nobody can guess it.
<kahrytan> DanaG-> If SSID was truely hidden.. that would make for one hard guess
<NotSure> !info hamachi - was a no go - no return - any idea's - I came across it the other day and was not ready to install it yet.
<ubotu> Package hamachi does not exist in hardy
<kahrytan> DanaG-> I want WPA2
<kahrytan> WPA2 at least has AES encryption
<Daisuke_Ido> and i want a beer.  trade?
<NotSure> ummmm bot say's no hamachi - so it used to be in an earlier version of ubuntu didn't it?
<DanaG> I'm going to bed.,
<DanaG> Hint: get a dd-wrt-able router.
<kahrytan> Daisuke_Ido->  I dont have beer, nor like it.
<Daisuke_Ido> WRT-54gs is a good bet
<kahrytan> DanaG->  those are hard to find
<hads> GL
<kahrytan> arent made anymore
<Daisuke_Ido> the GL is still made
<hads> WRT54GL is
<kahrytan> WGR-614 here
<Daisuke_Ido> i thought the GS was still using the old hardware specs as well, or did they switch
<hads> And OpenWRT has less worrying licensing that DDWRT
<hads> Daisuke_Ido: The GS switched.
<kahrytan> i dont need wifi anyways
<Daisuke_Ido> kahrytan, then what in the eff were you demanding WPA2 for?
<kahrytan> When I do need it
<bazhang> ecubuntu: try installing linux-ubuntu-modules and see if that helps
<Daisuke_Ido> either you need it or you do not
<Daisuke_Ido> i would say that if you use it, even occasionally, you would need it
<Daisuke_Ido> in that case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124190
<Daisuke_Ido> that's a good option
<Daisuke_Ido> better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it
<Daisuke_Ido> that philosophy is great...  and is also the reason my closet has a spare parts bin
<bazhang> better to have it period
<Daisuke_Ido> "just in case"
<bazhang> ecubuntu: also try unhiding the essid in the router
<kahrytan> My Hardy Screenshot _>http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/Screenshot/Hardy-04_20_08.png
<kahrytan> Who likes my screenshot?
<kahrytan> No one>?
<kahrytan> oh the silence .. its killing me
<Iced_Eagle> kahrytan: IT looks good :)
<m0u5e> for some reason, hardy seems to be a little slower on my computer than gutsy
<m0u5e> i wonder if it is because i upgraded, rather than clean installed
<savvas> i hate red :p
<m0u5e> and does anyone else have the issue with plugins no longer working in firefox2?
<savvas> m0u5e: that's normal, about the plugins
<savvas> expect a lot of them not to be working :)
<m0u5e> no i don't mean the 2.0 plugins don't work in 3.0
<m0u5e> i know that
<m0u5e> i mean, the 2.0 plugins don't work in FF2.0 either
<savvas> their developers should make them compatible to 3.0
<savvas> oh
<m0u5e> i currently have both installed
<m0u5e> since, hardy installed FF3b5
<savvas> ah you mean..
<m0u5e> yeah
<savvas> ok
<savvas> i noticed that problem
<savvas> try enable them in ff2
<m0u5e> i did.. they don't work -__-;
<savvas> file a bug :)
<savvas> and i'll back you up and confirm
<savvas> just check if there's one reported already
<m0u5e> whoa bizarre, now whenever i load firefox2
<m0u5e> it just loads ff3b5
<m0u5e> ... it didn't do that before -__-;
<m0u5e> does anyone else have the "cannot type" weird bug too?
<m0u5e> for some reason, sometimes randomly, my keyboard just "stops" working
<m0u5e> and when i reclick the window, or play around with it, it suddenly starts working again
<liketoknow> Are there other repositories I need to add in Synaptics?
<liketoknow> Fresh install with updates of Hardy Heron.
<m0u5e> no
<liketoknow> thanks
<m0u5e> liketoknow: just press alt+f2
<m0u5e> liketoknow: then type update-manager -d
<m0u5e> can anyone else confirm the weird no-typing bug? :D
<liketoknow> Say's everything is updated. - When I first installed had 532 updates - Will there be less updates to install if I used a an install cd of the final release CD?
<liketoknow> Is final release on 4/24?
<m0u5e> liketoknow: if you upgrade from a cd?, no there will be an equal amount of updates
<m0u5e> liketoknow: thats the schedule i believe
<kahrytan> Iced_Eagle->  hey?
<kahrytan> Anyone else like http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/Screenshot/Hardy-04_20_08.png ?
<m0u5e> savvas: how do i publish a bug... xD is it on launchpad?
<liketoknow> Thanks - So new Final release - will be mute point on install - ok
<m0u5e> liketoknow: i usually like to do a clean install
<m0u5e> liketoknow: hardy kinda breaks some packages :/
<kahrytan> m0u5e-> I did clean install too
<m0u5e> okay i figured out the stupid keyboard problem... it has something to do with compiz-fusion
<m0u5e> kahrytan: i haven't clean installed yet... i'm waiting for hardy gold to come out xD
<kahrytan> isnt RC gold?
<m0u5e> kahrytan: no its still RC, it'll be officially released on the 24th
<liketoknow> m0u5e: What do mean "Clean install" - This is a dual boot with windows - Hardy is new install from CD on second partition?
<savvas> m0u5e: yep http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu :) click report a bug
<kahrytan> m0u5e->  you mean, you wont install till release?
<m0u5e> savvas: awesome thx :)
<m0u5e> kahrytan: no, i'll just reformat my hardy parition with the cd :D
<m0u5e> kahrytan: i'm running hardy now, but its kinda messy since i upgraded
<liketoknow> m0u5e: It is the Hardy Heron Beta 8.04 - but that's ok right?
<savvas> m0u5e: be sure to include info such as version of the packages you are currently using: apt-cache policy firefox-2 firefox-3.0
<m0u5e> liketoknow: no, on the 24th the official release will be out, currently you're using hardy RC
<liketoknow> m0u5e: So will there be that much difference?
<m0u5e> savvas: i can't even get firefox-2 to run though... i just did an aptitude reinstall
<m0u5e> liketoknow: thats a good question, i dunno :D i'll find out on the 24th lol
<kahrytan> Mark uses Hardy on his production laptops
<liketoknow> m0u5e: yep - guess so .....
<kahrytan> thats why I decided to upgrade before release
<m0u5e> savvas: huh... weird, i can't get firefox 2 to run
<m0u5e> savvas: are you still able to run firefox 2? is it just that the plugins don't work
<savvas> let me install it again
<DistroJockey> m0u5e: make sure you don't have FF3 running (trying to run FF2 while FF3 is running will result in another FF3 windows)
<liketoknow> m0u5e: I plan on doing another new install with final as well. Will have a FAT32 partition of about 10gb's or so to transfer files between windows and Hardy.
<m0u5e> DistroJockey: ugh, duh xD i had it running in another workspace
<DistroJockey> :)
<liketoknow> Should be safer way of file transfer correct?
<m0u5e> liketoknow: ubuntu's been able to read ntfs for a while... :D
<m0u5e> liketoknow: oh you mean your /home?
<liketoknow> yes
 * kahrytan doesnt use Firefox 3 and removed it.
<m0u5e> liketoknow: no, i usually just leave my /home there... my config files migrate over usually without too much trouble
<liketoknow> oh ok
<m0u5e> kahrytan: i rather like ff3, i've definitely noticed a performance difference
<savvas> m0u5e: hm.. you're right, plugins don't work
<m0u5e> liketoknow: up to you though
<kahrytan> m0u5e->  It's nicer but Google Sync/Toolbar  is no go for me
<liketoknow> yea i might try that this time - save allot of extra work
<kling0n> does anyone have a suggestion for figuring out what is making my gnome panels inactive for 1-2 minutes after login ?
<kahrytan> I need Google to catch up to FF3 before I use it
<savvas> wow, this could really mess it up for users that want to use firefox-2 :P
<m0u5e> savvas: yeah -_-;
<m0u5e> savvas: all but like 1 plugin works in ff3 currently
<m0u5e> at least for me
<m0u5e> kling0n: inactive?
<kling0n> m0u5e:well ... unresponsive is more like it
<savvas> m0u5e: don't expect too much though, they'll probably tell you to install firefox manually in a separate directory heh
<kling0n> can't click on menus or shortcuts
<kling0n> and no highlight on mouse over
<kling0n> but i think it's probably specific for my profile :)
<liketoknow> kahrytan: have you tried running Opera?
<kling0n> probably some sort of garbage in my session startip
<m0u5e> savvas: mm how would one do that? is there a way to specific directories with aptitude / apt-get?
<kling0n> startup
<kahrytan> liketoknow->  I use that too but Firefox is better for browsing.
<m0u5e> kling0n: try opening up a terminal and type "killall nautilus"
<kling0n> m0u5e: it's working now... it just takes a minute or two
<kling0n> which is the strange part
<mrtimdog> ﻿﻿kling0n: deskbar applet sometimes causes a delay on my panels at startup.
<savvas> m0u5e: actually, you could try it: download firefox from www.firefox.com and extract the tar.gz to your desktop and run firefox from there
<m0u5e> kling0n: maybe you have a process that's sucking up your CPU?
<liketoknow> kahrytan: So you uninstalled ff3 and installed ff2 and using that instead huh? does flash work well in that version? (ff2?)
<kling0n> on a core 2 duo with 2 gig ram
<kahrytan> liketoknow->  It always did work well.
<m0u5e> savvas: wouldn't that work though...? since i'd be running FF from that directory? it wouldn't have all my plugins (i'd have to reinstall them)
<liketoknow> kahrytan: Opera is ok - but kinda clunky to get around in sometimes.
<savvas> m0u5e: exactly, but they are probably trying to "push" firefox-3.0 instead of -2 :)
<kling0n> where are gnome's panel shortcuts stored? in the gconf dir in /home/username ?
<savvas> m0u5e: nevertheless, file that bug, i think it will receive adequate response
<m0u5e> savvas: that's fine, but when usability is comprimised....
<savvas> m0u5e: give me the link to it when you're done
<m0u5e> kling0n: i think they're stored under /home/user/.config
<Sonjaaa> jdpre g ialqk ;dd kjd mdlf Z(
<m0u5e> savvas: okay
<m0u5e> savvas: still playing around with firefox-2 xD
<m0u5e> savvas: when you try to click "enable plugin" does it just not click?
<bullgard4> "~$ lsmod | grep 8139; 8139cp 24704 0; 8139too 27520 0." I would like to prevent that one of the 2 modules will be loaded because after a while after booting my computer looses its LAN connection. How to prevent 8139cp from being loaded at boot time?  (There is no modules.conf and no /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.)
<m0u5e> bullgard4: you mean after return from standby? or once in a while 3139 isn't loaded properly?
<kahrytan> It's sad that Hardy doesnt include cx18 driver for HVR-1600 cards
<savvas> m0u5e: mine seem enabled, just not compatible :P
<Fritzel> does anyone know if its possible to sync ipod touch contacts with anything installable on Ubuntu?
<Sonjaaa> i cant see te ubuntu menu bar!!
<bullgard4> m0u5e: I mean after a reboot. But the situation is the same after hibernation.
<m0u5e> savvas: for mine, some can be re-enabled, for others i try to click the button, but it doesn't do anything
<savvas> Sonjaaa: press  Alt-F2 and run this: gnome-panel
<topyli> Sonjaaa: si the whole panel missing or just the menu?
<topyli> s/si/is/
<m0u5e> bullgard4: is it random? does it sometimes work, sometimes doesnt? ... does it not work even when the module is loaded, etc?
<savvas> m0u5e: hm.. i click "enable" and it doesn't do anything
<m0u5e> savvas: yeah, thats the same for me
<m0u5e> savvas: except for this one plugin "user Agent Switcher" ... i cliked enable and it actually worked!
<hyperair> hi
<m0u5e> lol
<hyperair> does anyone know why "recommended" packages aren't installed by default?
<topyli> hyperair: because they're recommended, not required
<hyperair> as of now, since recommended isn't installed by default, there is no difference between recommended and suggests
<m0u5e> hyperair: probably just to make update process easier and more sane on the developers...
<topyli> hyperair: there is a difference between a recommendation and a suggestion :)
<hyperair> what's the difference?
<hyperair> if both aren't installed by default then there is essentially no difference
<bazhang> one starts with 'r'
 * hyperair headdesks
<m0u5e> savvas: hey speaking of bugs, have you tried the new resolution / multiple screen setup?
<m0u5e> savvas: they consolidated the two different utils into one, but it still doesn't work proplerly (at least for me)
<bullgard4> m0u5e: The LAN connection works always for a certain period of time after a reboot or hibernation. Both modules are loaded. "etc." is no exact description.
<topyli> hyperair: a recommendation means "many people find this useful, you might want it" and a suggestion means "this package is related and can be used with the software you're installing"
<savvas> m0u5e: "screens and graphics" ? it broke my login screen :)
<hyperair> aaah
<topyli> hyperair: if you don't like the labels, file a bug :)
<m0u5e> savvas: yeah it does that for me too
<bazhang> haha
<savvas> m0u5e: if you have nvidia, better you gksu nvidia-settings
<m0u5e> savvas: it tries to default to the largest monitor, but it fails at doing so
<savvas> better *use
<rohan> i read this news item -- http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-8.04-lts-desktop , but ubuntu release is still 3 days away, right?
<m0u5e> savvas: no the funny thing is i'm on an i845
<hyperair> topyli:  what package would i file it on?
<m0u5e> savvas: considering intel releases its video drivers, theres no excuse for it not to work :/
<rohan> oh, my bad.. that article does mention that it'll be released on thursday
<Sonjaaa> brb
<savvas> m0u5e: no idea then :)
<rohan> could anyone confirm that this time too, the RC iso was re-released as final? like they did last time for gutsy
<topyli> hyperair: probably the distro as a whole, or dpkg. i don't know. furthermore, it would likely be a debian bug as well
<Smegzor> I compiled kernel 2.6.25 but had a few issues.  Went back to 2.6.24 and now I can't get the proprietory NVidia drivers working properly.  What is the cleanest way to fix my graphics issues?
<hyperair> debian installs recommends by default
<hyperair> but not ubuntu
<hyperair> =\
<hyperair> so i've been told
<topyli> hyperair: it's a setting in your apt preferences
<hyperair> i see
<rohan> hyperair: that's because debian has the new apt, which does it by defaul
<rohan> t
<hyperair> ohh
<hyperair> that makes sense
<hyperair> so intrepid will do it by default then?
<topyli> huh? apt does what it's told
<hyperair> what?
<kling0n> Smegzor: install module assistant and then "sudo m-a a-i nvidia-kernel-new"
<Sonjaaa> thanks it worked
<topyli> if debian's apt is set to install recommends by default and ubuntu's is not, that's a distribution default. it's hardly hard-wired into apt
<savvas> rohan: what do you mean that they released it as a final?
<hyperair> topyli: exactly where are the settings?
<Sonja> thanks guys, i can see the gnome panel menu thingy now
<Sonja> i had to type that
<savvas> n/p Sonja
<topyli> hyperair: oh i don't know. one would assume apt.conf or something like can be found in /etc
<Sonja> is that a known bug for some upgraders?
<hyperair> topyli: nevermind i found it.. /etc/apt.conf.d/01ubuntu
<Smegzor> kling0n: it said this..  "nvidia-kernel-new, what is nvidia-kernel-new?"
<savvas> Sonja: you could file it, but i think that if you logged out and logged in again, it should show it
<kling0n> Smegzor: sorry it's: nvidia-new-kernel :)
<rohan> savvas: i mean that the rc iso was renamed to the final one, and released
<Smegzor> heh
<Smegzor> i thought the message was funny :)
<savvas> rohan: where?
<rohan> savvas: last time, during gutsy release
<savvas> rohan: you mean that they used the release candidate?
<rohan> savvas: yes
<savvas> rohan: well.. no one can confirm that :)
<hyperair> well if the RC is determined to be bug-free enough then they just use the RC i suppose?
<Sonja> savvas it's confusing to a n00b. it should reload the gnome thingy automatically. a n00b wouldn't know how to type it to make it appear.
<savvas> rohan: hyperair answered :)
<m0u5e> Sonja: gnome is usally pretty good at reloading itself...
<Sonja> oki
<Sonja> thanks everyone!
<Sonja> <3
<savvas> Sonja: great, file the bug at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu report a bug
<savvas> heh
<savvas> i bet 50 euro that she's not going to file a bug :P
<m0u5e> savvas: well i'd love to file more bugs
<m0u5e> but i feel stupid when i do
<rohan> savvas: yes, that's what i wanted to know, whether they're going to do the same for hardy this time :)
<m0u5e> i'm not a comp sci major or computer programmer... and i'm not even sure what i'm doing half the time, so i feel a little hesitant at filing bugs
<savvas> m0u5e: filing bugs is as simple as providing a "how to" guide
<m0u5e> savvas: the part that scares me is the debug information xD
<m0u5e> savvas: okay, so do i just paste my apt-cache policy information into "Description" or do i need a copy paste bin
<savvas> m0u5e: 1. install firefox-2 package 2. close any instances of firefox 3. run firefox-2 as a command 4. notice that the plugins aren't working :)
<m0u5e> savvas: firefox-2 is installed by default after an upgrade though
<m0u5e> savvas: i haven't tried that... i've tried reinstalling the package
<savvas> really?
<savvas> wait
<savvas> ah an upgrade
<savvas> well.. file the bug i think they'll consider removing it by default :)
<Sonja> i get no sound in youtube
<Sonja> but video is fine
<Sonja> i have to upgrade flash or something?
<savvas> Sonja: menu > applications > add/remove > search for this: ubuntu restricted extras
<Sonja> oki
<rohan> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-8.04-lts-desktop ---> shouldn't it say "Myth TV, the open source TVR," PVR instead of TVR?
<savvas> Sonja: check the box beside it and install
<m0u5e> mm anyone else unable to type in xchat whenever you unfocus and refocus the window (compiz-fusion) ?
<Sonja> it was already checked
<rohan> or DVR
<savvas> Sonja: maybe there is no sound then?
<Sonja> ubuntu played the feel-good drum jingle when turning on
<savvas> Sonja: close and re-open firefox
<Sonja> okay
<m0u5e> savvas: so do i paste my stuff directly into "description" ?
<savvas> m0u5e: the apt-cache policy i gave earlier? yeah
<savvas> you also mention what distribution you're using
<m0u5e> savvas: yeah i was just wondering if i need to use a pastebin, or if posting it directly into description is fine (sincei ts kinda long)
<Sonja> audacious won't play either
<Sonja> but when i go in system > sounds, i can test the system sounds no prob
<zerny> hi
<ecubuntu> bazhang, i try everything and nothing i just can't connect my wireless
<zerny> I posted a prob on the #ubuntu. I will repost here
<zerny> I have the new hardy (installed from beta and upgraded) but have found a few problems. The new gvfs will now mount any usb devices. I have tried with two flash drives and a sata->usb. using mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt works fine. Any body else experiencing this? I have not found any bug reports about it on launchpad
<zerny> I am also experiencing some weird behaviour when transfering files over ftp with nautilus
<KLessou> Hi sometimes Xorg Freeze on my macbook (with Hardy) I don't understand why. Where can I search ?
<rohan> Ubuntu is the first distribution to include Open JDK from Sun as an option. ---> huh?! fedora 8 already had it!
<zerny> No one else has problems mounting drives with nautilus?
<kling0n> zerny: what is output from dmesg?
<Fritzel> I'm looking here at the the searching options in tracker and I came across indexing options where two options are listed, Indexing and Watching, I'm curious what the difference is
<bullgard4> adduser created a new user. Opening this account will show a brown background and a stylish heron on it. I did not yet add any files there. How many disk space does this account occupy?
<m0u5e> has anyone tried the game batle for wesnoth yet? its really good :D
<m0u5e> oh man... if only they made it mmo...... we'd have on our hands a flock of new linux users
<zerny> kling0n: it loads the mass usb driver and then prints
<zerny> UDF-fs: No partition found (1)
<zerny> ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<zerny> kling0n: the output of parted is:
<zerny> Number  Start   End     Size    Type     File system  Flags
<zerny>  1      16,4kB  16,1GB  16,1GB  primary  fat32        boot, lba
<zerny> for the drive in question
<zerny> the error dialog from nautilus is "invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume XXX"
<zerny> I can try repartitioning the drive, but it seems odd that it should cause an error, no?
<zerny> should I file a report on it?
<rohan> yes, zerny
<zerny> what information would be essential to such a report?
<kling0n> zerny: at the very least a dump of all related dmeg output
<kling0n> zerny: lspci and lsusb output might be helpful two
<kling0n> too
<tinin> Hi, how do I know wich version of the tk library i'm using?
<tinin> I'd like to use the latest one to get some features in amsn
<zerny> kling0n: ok. should that just go in the report or should it be attached?
<tinin> !amsn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DistroJockey> zerny: I usually see things like that attached
<goodhabit> Hello. There is volume control from media keys on keyboard with popup volume bar. But it not affect same volume meter @ system tray. How to fix it?
<Andy80> hi all
<JohnRobert> does anyone else find that flash-nonfree locks up their sound card, or won't have sound if something else is using sound in hardy?
<Andy80> I noticed a thing with the new Firefox 3 beta 5: in my gmail account, the "chat" feature is not available anymore! Even in the options.... while I can access it with Firefox2, why? Is this a known bug?
<rohan> i'd say it's a firefox bug, not a ubuntu one
<JohnRobert> Andy80: I noticed ffox3 has really heavy chaching, try clearing your cache, restarting the browser
<JohnRobert> then see
<Andy80> ok, I try now
<goodhabit> Andy80, why you are not using jabber client? Pidgin is pre-installed one.
<JohnRobert> ^ yeah, do that
<JohnRobert> much, much nicer
<JohnRobert> :p
<goodhabit> JohnRobert, :o)
<Andy80> JohnRobert: just cleared the cache and restarted Firefox3, chat is still not available :\
<DistroJockey> Andy80: Gmail Chat in FF3 looks fine here
<Andy80> goodhabit: I would like to understand why it doesn't work
<Andy80> DistroJockey: are you using beta 4 or beta 5?
<DistroJockey> Andy80: b5
<zerny> hmmm. one can only attach a single file for a bug report. thats a bit irritating :/
<Jaymac> JohnRobert: just got bitten by the same sound issue
<DistroJockey> Andy80: Hardy RC, clean install
<JohnRobert> yeah, I did earlier today setting up php on apache
<JohnRobert> it kept trying to give me the php page as a file
<Jaymac> JohnRobert: plus FF just crashed when I killed my music app, and reloaded the flash file
<JohnRobert> oh
<JohnRobert> yeah
<JohnRobert> it's annoying, because it worked fine in gutsy
<Jaymac> JohnRobert: restarting FF fixes it
<JohnRobert> yeah, but that's not a solution
<JohnRobert> :p
<Jaymac> JohnRobert: I believe it was intentional to try and make flash more stable...
<Andy80> DistroJockey: uhm... I've upgraded to Hardy RC, not using a clean install..
<Jaymac> JohnRobert: and this is a side effect
<JohnRobert> yeah, it sucks.
<JohnRobert> any idea how I can make it unstable but working again?
<JohnRobert> :p
<DistroJockey> Andy80: add one more reason to why I don't upgrade :)
<JohnRobert> I tried altering the firefoxrc file in /etc/firefox3.0/ etc.. so that it used esd/auto, but that didn't make any difference
<Andy80> DistroJockey: eheh
<bullgard4> "~$ lsmod | grep 8139; 8139cp 24704 0; 8139too 27520 0." Ich möchte gern verhindern, daß eins der 2 Module geladen wird, weil nach einer Weile nach einem Neustart meines Computers er immer seine LAN (u. damit auch ADSL)-Verbindung verliert. Wie verhindert man, daß z. B. 8139cp zur Startzeit geladen wird?  (modules.conf existiert nicht und  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist auch nicht.)
<goodhabit> Andy80, there is some standarts for browsers. That jabber interface is written on ajax with active components. You must understand - it is not bug totally, it is possible feauture.
<DistroJockey> Andy80: It didn't drop into Older Version mode did it?
<void^> bullgard4: you can create /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.
<topyli> JohnRobert: well, three days ago flash still simply crashed firefox. i think this is better :)
<bullgard4> void^: What is the preferred way to create /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<void^> bullgard4: a text editor
<Andy80> DistroJockey: I've the "Standard" version enabled...
<DistroJockey> Andy80: I have a choice between Older Version and Newer Version
<DistroJockey> Andy80: Older has no Chat, Newer does
<Andy80> DistroJockey: where do you have this choice? in my case Gmail is in italian language...
<DistroJockey> Andy80: Top left (next to my email address and the Settings link
<DistroJockey> top right^
<DistroJockey> sorry
<kahrytan> Who likes the Human Icons?
<Andy80> DistroJockey: uhmmm....... "English" version has the chat -.- but I can assure you italian version had chat till yesterday :P
<goodhabit> What is default hardy style?
<goodhabit> Human, human murrine?
<DistroJockey> Andy80: no idea sorry
<Andy80> ok, no problem ;)
<kahrytan> goodhabit-> Human
<topyli> goodhabit: human. human-murrine and human-crearlooks are there as options too
<kahrytan> goodhabit-> but Human Clearlooks and Murrine are installed by default
<kahrytan> topyli-> beat me
<kahrytan> topyli-> I use Human Looks
 * topyli looks human
<kahrytan> Human looks isa GTK theme that allows for color change in title bar of Human
<kahrytan> topyli-> http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/Screenshot/Hardy-04_20_08.png ?
<kahrytan> Whats the name of those fonts that are open equivlant of MSfonts?
<topyli> why do you blur the path to your current directory kahrytan?
<kahrytan> cuz i want to>?
<topyli> it's not like we're going to find and steal your desktop backgrounds :)
<zniavre> how it's red  :-[
<kahrytan> It's red .. and Yahoo is green. reminds me of something
<kahrytan> zniavre-> http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=160 .. Top 5 .. pick your flavor. GDM equivalent is available
<kahrytan> The creator did a darn fine job making some really nice usplash themes for Hardy..
<Almindor> hello
<Almindor> anyone else here is getting "microfreezes with disk activity" lately?
<zniavre> im usualy darker than colorfull
<Almindor> since not so long ago, my disk starts going really high, CPU also 100% (soft), but I can't find the culprit via top or gnome system monitor
<Almindor> usually intervals, and it really "stucks" things
<kahrytan> zniavre->  you must have hated those original imacs
<Almindor> even basic stuff, window repaints can get stuck
<zniavre> kahrytan: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/show.php?content=72328
<Almindor> any way to see processed by disk activity in top?
<kahrytan> zniavre->  i dont mind dark but it hurts me eyes to view white bgs
<DistroJockey> kahrytan: I like green :) : http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/6463/screenshotzs4.png
<kahrytan> You people and your Gnome Menu bars
<kahrytan> Gnome Main Menu is better
<DistroJockey> kahrytan: work in progress ;P
<DivineSpectrum> hi
<kahrytan> takes up less space
<DivineSpectrum> why emerald themer don't start ?
<DivineSpectrum> sorry for my english
<whitehawk> hi
<bullgard4> void^: I created /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and put in it a line "blacklist 8139cp". I rebooted. "~$ lsmod | grep 8139" still shows 8139cp and 8139too. So this was of no help. dmesg shows a lot of error messages but at the moment I have Internet access yet.
<DivineSpectrum> the themes of emerald don't start..wht can i do?
<afief> kahrytan, I agree:) and scales better. I have a one panel setup, 48 pixel bottom and my window list has two rows(I wish the default style had that)
<crimsun> bullgard4: check if it's in your initramfs, then:  regenerate the initramfs by passing the verbose switch to update-initramfs -u, grep for 8139cp, then take appropriate action
<topyli> kahrytan: it also adds clicks for places and system menus
<crimsun> (gone)
<topyli> places menu being probably the most important anyway
<topyli> in fact i would probably add the places menu to my panel if you could get that alone. right now i have no menu
<kahrytan> afief->  I use two but top one is transparent and designed for quick launch
<kahrytan> topyli-> I dont goto system menus that often
<topyli> kahrytan: yeah gotta have a quick launch button for thunderbird, pidgin and xchat. how many times a day do you launch them?
<kahrytan> lol more times you want to know
<kahrytan> gimp is there too :-P
<kahrytan> topyli->  It's funny. I've always been reluctant to use gimp and now I use it allot
<topyli> strange
<topyli> i launch them zero times. chat and mail are in the session
<kahrytan> I dont keep my apps open ..
<kahrytan> I like a clutter free desktop/panel
<topyli> grrr you're one of those annoying people who're online on jabber when YOU have some business with ME? what I want to talk to YOU about something?
<topyli> i wait for when you bother to come online?
 * kahrytan doesnt use jabber
<kahrytan> I use to have pidgin/aim on all the time though
<goodhabit> Guys, how I can set-up 5.1 sound?
<goodhabit> I have purchased 5.1 soundsystem.
<goodhabit> But dunno how to setup it.
<kahrytan> It wouldnt be OS specific.
<zerny> does anybody know of a prebuilt deb for vmware-player on hardy?
<kahrytan> Browser Appliance?
<kahrytan> that uses Hardy?
<Fritzel> ok what just happened, somehow konversation just started uploading something by itsself, where can I disable what would have done that
<goodhabit> zerny, I think it will be out after hardy release.
<kahrytan> Fritzel-> Why you using kconversation?
<zerny> goodhabit: ok
<Fritzel> because I don't know of a gnome alternative, I've used kde for forever
<goodhabit> Fritzel, konversation is the best. KDE too )
<Fritzel> kahrytan: that said do you know the solution to the problem? these files cannot be shared
<Fritzel> I like konversation ^^
<kahrytan> Xchat is best, imho
<goodhabit> Under gnome xchat is the best.
<LSD|Ninja> no, under any DE irssi is best :P
<Fritzel> regardless, how can I disable it?
<kahrytan> turn off DCC
<Fritzel> that turns off all file transfers, I just want to disable triggers
<Fritzel> actually nevermind I'll give xchat a shot
<Laibsch> Hi, I believe it is very important that bug 181406 is fixed before the release
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181406 in aptitude "aptitude crashed with SIGSEGV in pkgRecords::Lookup()" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181406
<Laibsch> Is there a way to mark it RC?
<bullgard4> What did crimsun mean at 11:23 GMT+1 by "check if it's in your initramfs"?
<Fritzel> I do have a question though, how do I choose what server and channels I want to open on startup with xchat
<LSD|Ninja> Fritzel: In the optios for hte servers you connect to iirc
<LSD|Ninja> you can tell it what servers to connect to at startup and in the options for those servers your IDENTIFY string and the channels you want it to join
<Fritzel> ok I got the channels all set, but there is one thing I'm not seeing, how do I choose which server to connect to when xchat launches?
<LSD|Ninja> Fritzel: iirc, it was a checkbox on the server properties. "Connect on startup" or something
<kahrytan> Fritzel-> Auto Connect checkbox in Edit
<Fritzel> yeah I don't know how I missed that, got it thank you
<kahrytan> Fritzel->  a Doh moment eh?
<Fritzel> kahrytan, pretty much ^^
<kahrytan> You can change the channel list to buttons on bottom or top
<kahrytan> hehe .. Now this is more usable gmail .. basic html
<goodhabit> JohnRobert, about flash locking sound.
<goodhabit> Try to redirect it to pulseaudio server.
<Keule> hi there!
<Keule> is it possible to preload the start-menu while the systemstart?
<cpk1> are there any extra steps needed to play dvds?
<kahrytan> So .. Preload gnome main menu while system is booting?
<kahrytan> cpk1->  you need libdvdcss
<kahrytan> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Keule> kahrytan: yepp - i think it could be possible when logged on - isnt it?
<Miineti> hi
<kahrytan> hi
<topyli> Keule: the menu is started with your gnome session. you can't start it before that
<topyli> it's a gnome panel applet after all
<Keule> topyli: i know - thats ok  - but when i klick on it the first time.... it lasts 2-4 seconds till it starts
<topyli> yeah :(
<topyli> it reads all your .desktop files and loads all the icons
<Miineti> what would you recommend as a wlan receiver on an USB port for hardy? as my last doesnt work anymore. should be as stable as possible and speed and low cost shouldnt hurt, too ;) thanks, very much :)
<kahrytan> topyli->  dont ya think it load those files at gnome startup?
<cpk1> kahrytan: thanks, tdidnt realize there was a script i needed to run to install it
<kahrytan> Just goto Medibuntu website. and followthe repos howto.
<topyli> kahrytan: doesn't seem that way
<kahrytan> topyli->  that was idea
<topyli> btw the "plain text passwords" article on the pidgin site has an impressive list of IM clients, none of which "provide real password security". i didn't see gajim in the list and took a look. sure enough, it's the only one to use gnome-keyring
<kahrytan> Does pidgin?
<topyli> pidgin stores them in plain text
<kahrytan> I knew there was a reason I didnt store password
<Volkodav> is there Compix/Beryl in Xubuntu?
<white_eagle> hardy will be released with fx 2 or with fx 3.0b5??
<kahrytan> topyli->  I bet that is because Pidgin is cross platform
<topyli> kahrytan: well, random people can hardly read your files in the first place
<kahrytan> gnome-keyring doesnt exist on Windows
<topyli> windows does have an equivalent i bet
<DistroJockey> white_eagle: FF3b5 as of now
<kahrytan> err probably does it.
<kahrytan> probably does not have it
<white_eagle> DistroJockey: why release a stable distro with an unstable browser
<white_eagle> ?
 * DistroJockey shrugs
<kahrytan> topyli->  then Pidgin developers would have to make two different clients for Widows and Linux
<kahrytan> Windows*
<white_eagle> very stupid
<goodhabit> white_eagle, actually ff is very stable for now. Possible that version will come as stable.
<DistroJockey> white_eagle: works fine here
<white_eagle> ff 3.0b5 crashes like hell on me, and is very slow with my internet connection
<kahrytan> white_eagle->  Better question: Why release a distro with browser with dozens of unsupported extensions for it
<topyli> kahrytan: no, they would implement support for keyrings on all systems, and it would be enabled at compile time
<kahrytan> XP doesnt have one.
<topyli> kahrytan: also, if they finished gnome-keyring support first, for example, it would be enabled only when compiling for gnome.
<white_eagle> for an example when I pass my bandwith limit, my internet connection slows down to 5-10 kb/s and firefox (2.0 or 3.0 betas) hardly even open a web page
<white_eagle> and opera opens them really slow, but it opens them
<topyli> kahrytan: when they implement a solution for window, the compile option would be enabled there
<kahrytan> white_eagle->  you are capped?
<white_eagle> kahrytan: ??
<white_eagle> yes
<white_eagle> to 10 GB
<kahrytan> white_eagle->  i feel sorry for you
<goodhabit> white_eagle, try to use konqueror browser. Imho it is best browser ever.
<whitehawk> ff3.0b5 has lot's of problems
<kahrytan> white_eagle-> FF2 is in Repos.
<white_eagle> goodhabit: yes konqueror is also fast
<kahrytan> thats KDE
<goodhabit> Yep.
<whitehawk> not rendering correctly and such. It might be the problem of badly coded pages too, but developers didn't adapt yet, so it can lead to a poor experiece
<kahrytan> Epiphany is best for Gnome
 * goodhabit happy kde4 user.
 * white_eagle happy gnome user
 * kahrytan happy gnome 2.22 user
<DistroJockey> gnome ftw ;)
<white_eagle> yes, firefox hardly even opens google.com
<kahrytan> white_eagle->  seriously, i feel sorry for you and ISP capping behavior.
<white_eagle> nah, its ok
<kahrytan> DSL companies dont do that as much.
<DistroJockey> kahrytan: better to be slowed than charged $ per MB
<white_eagle> yes
<white_eagle> you are right
<kahrytan> Cable companies cap more, DSL companies are more relaxed.
<kahrytan> Why is that?
<hyperair> does anyone find that networkmanager keeps prompting for a network key when the accesspoint disappears?
<Miineti> cause theyre rich?
<white_eagle> is there any webkit linux browser (if we count konqueror as a KHTML browser)?
<Miineti> hyperair: yep
<kahrytan> white_eagle->  its coming.
<hyperair> Miineti: bug isn't it?
<Miineti> dunno
<white_eagle> konqueror just crashed on me
<topyli> ahh the pidgin team does know there's a XEP for jabber PGP support, and there's even a bug about that: http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/288
<white_eagle> kahrytan: what browser is comming
<Miineti> i often find things buggy, which are sposed to be weird :D
<Keule> topyli: is there a solution for preload the start-menu?
<DistroJockey> white_eagle: Midori
<kahrytan> white_eagle->  the broswer
<topyli> Keule: i don't know. i don't use the menu so i'm not terribly interested
<kahrytan> white_eagle-> http://software.twotoasts.de/?page=midori
<topyli> white_eagle: epiphany-webkit is on the way, and they're dropping gecko support altogether in the future
<kahrytan> and by coming, i mean early stages of v0.05
<kahrytan> topyli->  I was wondering about that
<kahrytan> topyli->  It would be nice to have linux use different rendering enginers.
<kahrytan> Firefox, Opera, and Webkit. just need ie... nahhh
<topyli> linux uses no engine :)
<white_eagle> who the hell needs IE these days
<kahrytan> It must uses horses then?
<kahrytan> white_eagle-> hence nahhh
<white_eagle> all of my friends are happy with either firefox or opera
<white_eagle> ;)
<white_eagle> is there a release party for hardy?
<white_eagle> :D
<kahrytan> Web Designers should shut out IE users.
<kahrytan> white_eagle-> Only if you bring the champagne.
<white_eagle> and "trident" what name  is that
<white_eagle> it suxxorz
<white_eagle> :D
<Miineti> ill get vodka
<Miineti> and my collegues :)
<kahrytan> white_eagle-> http://live.gnome.org/Epiphany/WebKit
<MyKelSilver> Just downloaded the image of the live CD. I know there must be a method to verify the authenticity of the image (sort of CRC or key check) ? And where can I find this key to compare with?
<white_eagle> I know
<kahrytan> I dont drink beer or liquor.
<white_eagle> kahrytan: I know about epiphany
<white_eagle> and webkit
<Miineti> MyKelSilver: use md5sum
<kahrytan> i like the new gnome design
<kahrytan> its clean
<MyKelSilver> ah yes
<white_eagle> is webkit fast? never tried it
<white_eagle>  :p
<MyKelSilver> But this md5sum is not placed on the ubuntu site.... Any link ?
<kahrytan> webkit is Safari engine isnt it?
<white_eagle> yes
<topyli> white_eagle: fast enough for nokia's mobile browser
<white_eagle> nokia's s60 or s40 browser
<topyli> s60
<Miineti> MD5: c7aea4a4898a16fc0704e0c9e40c7097 *hardy-desktop-i386.iso
<Miineti> MD5: d513e3ac7ec0b6e4678e12d4bd52a94e *hardy-desktop-amd64.iso says http://www.livedistro.org/release-announcements/gnu/linux-releases/ubuntu-8-04-lts-hardy-heron-alpha-1
<kahrytan> isnt firefox open source?
<white_eagle> i think it was called netfront
<white_eagle> or something like that
<white_eagle> kahrytan: it is
<Miineti> oops, thats the alpha
<MyKelSilver> Thank you very much ! :-)
<Miineti> nononono
<MyKelSilver> o
<kahrytan> not under gpl. Mozilla license
<Volkodav> Checking for Composite extension: not present <== I am getting this error when starting compiz ?
<Miineti> thats not the rc :)
<white_eagle> but it is open source
<MyKelSilver> oeps mmmm
<topyli> white_eagle: http://www.s60.com/business/whatss60/builtinapplications/webrowser/
<Miineti> http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/MD5SUMS
<MyKelSilver> :-)
<Miineti> there ye are :)
<MyKelSilver> super
<topyli> white_eagle:  no it's ingeniously dubbed "web browser for s60", or "web" as we affectionally like to call it
<white_eagle> i hate apple for not releasing safari for linux
<kahrytan> It took me 4 tries to burn Hardy RC cd.
<Miineti> MyKelSilver: youre dling the rc, not the beta, right?
<kahrytan> white_eagle-> I love Apple for not doing that
<kahrytan> i hate it on Windows.
<MyKelSilver> yes the latest release C
<MyKelSilver> I have now the 7.04 and will try it in VirtualBox
<Miineti> 8.04
<MyKelSilver> Yes, my current is 7.04
<Miineti> k :)
<MyKelSilver> And the downloaded is 8.04
<MyKelSilver> np
<kahrytan> I, however, miss iTunes a little
<kahrytan> more and more people are startingto use it for podcasts
<white_eagle> stupid xchat crashing on me
<Miineti> why xchat? O_O
<kahrytan> white_eagle->  you sure it was xchat or jsut nqo (pun)
<kahrytan> *just
<MyKelSilver> It was an advise from a unix nerd....
<MyKelSilver> :-)
<kahrytan> Miineti-> cuz xchat ownz
<Miineti> ooooh, kewl, since when?
<MyKelSilver> http://cmdrtaco.net/
<MyKelSilver> his advise
<kahrytan> cmdrtaco .. i remember that name ... hes the editor somewhere.
<MyKelSilver> o didn't know that
 * Miineti only once had a taco usin cmd
<white_eagle> xkcd kicks ass
<MyKelSilver> :-)
<Miineti> dilbert kicks ass! :P
<white_eagle> dinosaur comics also
<MyKelSilver> well... I'm ready for the jump to 8.10... First on VirtualBox ... Very curious......... Great feeling :-)
<jaffarkelshac> what other text-based apps are there that run in terminal (like mp3blaster, alsamixer)..
<MyKelSilver> CYl8ter2All
<kahrytan> so whose cmdr taco?
<Miineti> gedit? :P
<Keule> ﻿ how can i preload the startmenu after i logged on? - it lasts 2-4 secs when i klick on it the first time....
<Belisarivs> Hi all. I'm experiencing crashes on GMA950 when compiz enabled. Coudl you please helpme to fill useful bug report?
<kahrytan> xchat has python too
<kahrytan> Belisarivs-> Run Compiz in console and report the error when it crashes.
<white_eagle> :D
<Belisarivs> <kahrytan> I cannot. Mea culpa. Those aren't crashes, but freezes.
<kahrytan> error reports are useful
<Belisarivs> Mouse works, but that is all. I have to resort to use SysRq
<white_eagle> ctrl-alt-del (the comic) ruined my day this day
<Volkodav> mine says Checking for Composite extension: not present
<Volkodav> I have Composite "1" in xorg
<kahrytan> Belisarivs->  upgrade to graphics card?
<Belisarivs> <kahrytan>Not all of them are usefull.
<white_eagle> check out the latest xkcd comic
<Belisarivs> <kahrytan>I use Intel GMA950 on notebook HP530.
<Belisarivs> Driver is intel 2.2.1
<kahrytan> i always thought graphics chipsets sucked at opengl
<Belisarivs> Compiz works for me pretty well.
<Belisarivs> It didn't even freeze in GG. Now it does.
<Belisarivs> I'm not sure where is problem.
<white_eagle> hey, if I upgrade to hardy RC now, will upgrading to final not take long?
<Belisarivs> Whether it is compiz or intel driver.
<kahrytan> white_eagle->  cuz then all you got is package updates
<kahrytan> like the 12 today
<topyli> white_eagle: you will be stealthily upgrade to the final during the week
<topyli> just keep installing the updates
<white_eagle> how big (in MB) is the RC update?
<white_eagle> I am using gutsy
<topyli> as big as your gutsy installation
<bazhang> very big
<kahrytan> white_eagle-> Imagine installing Gnome 2.22 and it's extras
<white_eagle> 700 MB?
<white_eagle> wow
<topyli> surprised?
<white_eagle> yeah
<topyli> all packages will be updated, no?
<white_eagle> i thought it would be smaller
<Lamego> white_eagle, it is the equivalent to a full install
<white_eagle> well, I need to pay for the internet, so my download speed to get higher
<white_eagle> then I will update to hardy
<topyli> it's probably more than a full install since you've installed extra goodies after installing gutsy
<white_eagle> yeah
<Keule> ﻿ how can i preload the startmenu after i logged on? - it lasts 2-4 secs when i klick on it the first time....
<kahrytan> that darn cap
<Belisarivs> <white_eagle>All packages, you have, are to be upgraded. Therefore big download.
<kahrytan> You keep running into that cap, white_eagle
<white_eagle> It won't take longer than 8 hours I think
<kahrytan> white_eagle->  ever considered isp change that doesnt cap?
<white_eagle> :)
<kahrytan> Just download the iso
<white_eagle> I don't have an ISP which doesn't cap
<white_eagle> overhere
<GIn> how to upgrade to the rc verison? I don't want to wait any more
<kahrytan> dsl?
<white_eagle> it does have an Isp which doesn't cap
<kahrytan> !ugrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ugrade - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kahrytan> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<white_eagle> but its too expensive
<white_eagle> and its cable
<white_eagle> I hate cable internet
<GIn> there is no info about upgrade to Hardy on that page
<lumm> most cable isps also shape the shit outa hell
<kahrytan> dont you have dsl
<white_eagle> I am using wifi now (don't laugh its pretty fast)
<kahrytan> avail
<white_eagle> its pretty fast when I don't go over the cap
<kahrytan> You could contact LoCo if anyone can spare a cd
<white_eagle> ;)
<Keule> ﻿preloading
<Lamego> GIn, check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto
<white_eagle> If I want a package for internet which doesn't cap, it costs ~40$
<kahrytan> thats an idea .. LoCo could make copies of release cds that are downloaded.
<white_eagle> and thats expensive for m
<white_eagle> me*
<lumm> u can request them for free
<white_eagle> I will upgrade soon, don't worry
<white_eagle> ;)
<white_eagle> soon = tommorow
<lumm> lets see if i can remember my shipit.com axs
<kahrytan> white_eagle-> I got DSL, Unlimited Local and LD, Caller ID,  for $56/month
<lumm> could need 1-2 hardy orginaql cds as well=)
<white_eagle> I have a shipit account
<white_eagle> and I have ordered a cd
<white_eagle> preordered*
<kahrytan> shipit does hardy now
<lumm> :)
<white_eagle> yes
<white_eagle> and I have joined a translators group
<lumm> will req mien now
<white_eagle> i'm doing good for now
<lumm> lets see how long it will take
<lumm> :D
<kahrytan> a month
<lumm> guess they have lots of work this days
<lumm> gutsy i got after 2 weeks :>
<white_eagle> I got gutsy about 2.5 weeks
<white_eagle> after
<kahrytan> Final CD is preparing uploaded to manufacturer like the 22nd-23rd
<kahrytan> -preparing
<white_eagle> what will 8.10 be called?
<white_eagle> :D
<kahrytan> i forgot. its named
<kahrytan> !releases
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<white_eagle> thanks
<kahrytan> Intrepid Ibex is 8.10
<lumm> btw if u setup a crypted lvm with alternate cd and then update to lvm2 root partition isnt mounted anymore after bootup..:S
<white_eagle> oh, and do you happen to know when will gnome 2.24 be released
<lumm> dunno if its a bug
<lumm> i get an error will post it later
<kahrytan> white_eagle->  let
<kahrytan> white_eagle->  lets hope before Ibex.
<topyli> white_eagle: september 24
<GIn> need to dl about 600MB to upgrade, basically the hardy iso
<white_eagle> on september 29 is my birthday
<white_eagle> :(
<white_eagle> I would have liked it :D
<kahrytan> I wonder how many people realize the version numbers in Ubuntu mean something.
<white_eagle> to be released on my birthday
<white_eagle> they do
<kahrytan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<Keule> ﻿how can i preload the startmenu after i logged on? - it lasts 2-4 secs when i klick on it the first time....  Prelink istn necessary since feisty.. but my starmenu ist damn slow
<GIn> kahrytan: not many ppl know the meaning of the numbers
<white_eagle> I do I do
<white_eagle> :)
<kahrytan> Year.Month
<kahrytan> In October 2010, it will be 10.10
<gluer> wonder what it will look like in 2020
<kahrytan> w/o bash i hope
<kahrytan> eventually, it will have to go. and no doube people will drag their feet
<kahrytan> doubt*
<white_eagle> in 10.10 windows will fall :D
<topyli> only three new modules proposed for gnome 2.24 btw. conduit, empathy, hamster-applet (whatever that is)
<white_eagle> hamster-applet?
<kahrytan> white_eagle-> Windows will in 2014.
<topyli> not sure if conduit will be mature enough in time. i would love to see empathy get in though
<kahrytan> winn fall
<GIn> gnome should "fix" their browse dialog window first.
<kahrytan> white_eagle->  it takes M$ 6-7 years for new release. So it will fall with Windows 7
<topyli> GIn: new modules don't interfere with fixing existing modules
<white_eagle> windows will fall on 24 april
<white_eagle> :)
<gluer> when is gnome menu system getting a facelift?
<topyli> gnome has no chat client, and since one is proposed now i'm glad it's based on telepathy
<white_eagle> bye guys, of to school
<kahrytan> gluer->  when you install new one?
<topyli> gluer: which menu?
<kahrytan> topyli-> the gnome main menu applet
<gluer> yeh
<kahrytan> gluer->  you should see Linux Mint
<topyli> i haven't heard of plans to change it
<gluer> kahrytan: is it good?
<kahrytan> gluer-> http://linuxmint.com/screenshots.php
<topyli> i think they entertained the idea of a slab-based menu but reason won
<GIn> the gnome menu is fine.. using the one on Linux mint, takes more time to get to an application
<kahrytan> topyli->  the linux mint menu is the main reason i want to learn python
<kahrytan> Linux Mint doesnt use gnome main menu
<topyli> GIn: well, using a menu in general increases the time to actually launch an application :)
<kahrytan> topyli->  typing it in console increases time to actually launch and appl.
<kahrytan> Especially those who type slow.
<gluer> i dont want to type everything
<topyli> deskbar-applet or gnome-do search for application names
<kahrytan> It would be nice if they ported Mint menu to ubuntu
<topyli> want a text editor, type "text" and the app is probably already there
<topyli> kahrytan: mint is based on ubuntu, i bet the menu will run just fine
<kahrytan> topyli->  the new menu feature in deskbar in hardy is cuz of me.
<topyli> what new menu feature?
<kahrytan> Mint Menu is tied into the distro oh-so-wel.
<Miineti> how tis, MyKelSilver? :)
<topyli> kahrytan: no it's not, it's just a package. iirc there's also a library you need
<MyKelSilver> Just want to step by to say: Great Work fellows! Nice
<kahrytan> topyli-> Window Behavior for Deskbar
<MyKelSilver> Very happy
<kahrytan> topyli-> Mint menu packages requires Mint Desktop package
<gluer> i want a floating dock that has main icons, that i can scroll through with the mouse scroller then select
<topyli> kahrytan: windo behavior? i don't see what you mean
<kahrytan> topyli->  Deskbar>Preferences>General tab
<topyli> kahrytan: oh. so install it
<MyKelSilver> The only drawback is that it have to reboot :-)
<kahrytan> You have to install Linux Mint for the mint menu
<MyKelSilver> Had my machine always online
<Yetiszaf> What do I do if hardy crashes every now and then and SysRQ is not working?
<topyli> no :(
<Kano> hi, why is it not possible to install sun-java-plugin? just tested kubuntu kde4 live mode
<MyKelSilver> 7.10 has never failed to me
<topyli> kahrytan: the "stick to panel" thing? that's the original behavior. the window decoration was a momentary lapse of reason i think
<MyKelSilver> But I definitely go to this version
<kahrytan> topyli-> Yeah .. and I filed a feature suggestion.
<Svish> is it possible to get the ctrl+alt+f1 terminal to automatically log in and start something when i boot up ubuntu?
<topyli> kahrytan: great
<kahrytan> arrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh
<JohnRobert> arrggg
<kahrytan> What is wrong with ubuntu Date and Time
<MyKelSilver> thx 2 all adios
<kahrytan> it cant keep time
<Svish> mine works perfectly
<Miineti> mine does nearly
<kahrytan> There is no UT preference anywhere anymore
<topyli> oh ok, hamster is a time tracker tool
<topyli> kahrytan: you probably want to sync with a time server. pc clocks are about as reliable as humans
<kahrytan> cant... no hst server
<kahrytan> nor will it allow me too.
<kahrytan> keeps saying to install ntp... duh.. i did
<topyli> kahrytan: hst? your timezone? time servers don't care what timezone you're in
<kahrytan> yeah but server should be local should nti?
<Yetiszaf> Svish: take a look at /etc/event.d/tty*
<Svish> Yetiszaf: no such file or directory
<Yetiszaf> Svish: is /etc/inittab there?
<jaffarkelshac> is there a straight forward way to find out what command launches certain progams? so far i add it to panel and right click properties to find out, is there an easy and straight forward way?
<topyli> kahrytan: no it doesn't need to be local
<Svish> Yetiszaf: no, but /etc/event.d is. and when I ls I get tty1 and tty2 and so on
<Svish> Yetiszaf: but no tty
<kahrytan> topyli->  it sends timezone during request?
<Lamego> jaffarkelshac, you can look at /usr/share/applications
<Yetiszaf> Svish: well, that's why I wrote tty*. Take tty1, thats the first terminal.
<Svish> oh, hehe, sorry
<Svish> Yetiszaf: but how do I use it?
<topyli> kahrytan: i guess they speak in UTC, your system takes care of adjusting to timezone
<Svish> it says stuff like start on stopped rc2, etc...
<Svish> stop on runlevel 0
<Oli``> How can I downgrade firefox to v3 beta 4? I need firebug for my livelihood =)
<Ng> jaffarkelshac: there's a menu editor in System->Preferences which you can use to examine all the menu launchers
<jaffarkelshac> Lamego, so all icons are .desktop
<Lamego> jaffarkelshac, yup
<Yetiszaf> Svish: There should be a line in tty0 starting with getty. That's the one starting the login. If you modify that to run the program you want ...
<kahrytan> topyli->  Ifthey speak UTC, then computer adds -10 to the time
<kahrytan> for me
<Svish> Yetiszaf: there is no tty0, and in tty1 there is no line starting with getty
<Svish> Yetiszaf: the first line of the file is "# tty1 - getty"
<kahrytan> Oli``->  you can install FF2
<Yetiszaf> Svish: is there a file called /etc/event.d/tty0
<Svish> Yetiszaf: http://pastebin.com/d3cf4a85f
<Svish> Yetiszaf: no such file no
<Svish> Yetiszaf: just tty1 to tty6
<Oli``> kahrytan: I'm happy with FF3. Beta 4 was perfect. I thought there was a way to go back to a previous version using apt
<Miineti> no my clock insists, that its 2 hours earlier than it is :S
<Yetiszaf> Svish: good. now lock at the last line in tty1.
<Svish> yeah, the exec line?
<kahrytan> Oli``-> I dont know .. if you do. lock the package in Synaptic
<kahrytan> Oli``->  that will keep it from being updated
<Yetiszaf> Svish: exactly. it calls getty to tty1. That line is what makes the login-prompt appear.
<kahrytan> topyli->  I see no one considered to add warning msg to tty (ctrl-alt-f1)
<Svish> Yetiszaf: hm... so, the lines after respawn is what happens when I press ctrl+alt+f1, kind of?
<Yetiszaf> Svish: now you should look at the manpage for getty and then build a wrapper which dumps all priviledges and runs at the UID of the user you want logged in and then calls the program you want to run.
<Yetiszaf> Svish: Not exactly. when you press C-A-F1 you tell your OS you want to see a the virtual console 1.  The line happens when you boot the system and everytime you exit a shell on the console 1.
<Svish> aha
<Svish> Yetiszaf: it only talks about modem stuff though... not sure how to go about this :p
<kahrytan> in case no one seen -> http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/Screenshot/Hardy-04_20_08.png <- my take on hardy
<Keule> ﻿can someone tell me how i use preload or similar
<Yetiszaf> Svish: well ... it thinks your Terminal is one ...
<Keule> i only get a manual console tag.... how can i make a script for startup....?
<Svish> Yetiszaf: weird...
<Svish> Yetiszaf: so anyways, could I then just add an exec top for example to get a top running on that consol? or?
<Yetiszaf> Svish: Nope, Oldschool.
<Svish> :p
<Yetiszaf> Svish: We have a set of PCs running that are in an office without a copymachine. On those PCs tty1 has the Line "exec /sbin/getty -n -l /usr/local/bin/copy.pl 38400 tty1" inside, that just starts a perlscript which copys on the press of the "c"-button.
<Yetiszaf> Svish: for linux, it does not matter whether the console is local and virtual or serial or remote or via modem. It's all the same.
<Svish> so I could change that copy.pl to something else? like top? just as an example
<Svish> or ls for that matter
<Svish> just, something simple that does something :p
<Svish> top is probably a better example since it doesnt stop running
<Yetiszaf> Svish: No, you should never ever do something like that.
<Yetiszaf> Svish: top would be running as root, and you don't want that.
<Svish> Yetiszaf: hm... :p ok...
<Svish> Yetiszaf: how can I get it to run as something else then? like my normal user
<Yetiszaf> What you want is a little script that dumps all priviledges to either nobody or a user created to run that script and secured enough to not give people access.
<Svish> Yetiszaf: and in english that would be? :p sorry, im not too familiar with linux stuff yet...
<Yetiszaf> Svish: you want something that does not open the root-Account. You want something that sets the active user to someone with less rights.
<Svish> Yetiszaf: and how do I do that?
<Svish> i dont even have a clue how to start on that, hehe
<Yetiszaf> Svish: take a look at "rungetty". that should do most of the work for you.
<Svish> Yetiszaf: ok. will do :) thanks for the help
<Keule> ﻿how can i preload the startmenu after i logged on? - it lasts 2-4 secs when i klick on it the first time....  Prelink istn necessary since feisty.. but my starmenu ist damn slow - theres is preload in repros - how can i add that to startup?
<DistroJockey> Keule: sounds like the following:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/44002
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 44002 in gnome-panel "Trivial actions are not appearing immediately" [Low,Triaged]
<ricanelite> hello and good morning everyone
<naught101> has anyone using kdenlive seen it log you out of your desktop?
<DistroJockey> good evening ricanelite
<kahrytan> ricanelite->  what time is it there?
<Keule> DistroJockey: sounds so - how can i use "preload" for startup?
<DistroJockey> Keule: no idea, sorry
<Keule> i can type sudo preload oowriter
<Keule> but thats manually - i want to have this at startup :(
<kahrytan> gnome sessions, Keule
<ricanelite> 8:00am est
<ricanelite> i live in Virginia, USA
<ricanelite> i just installed Hardy
<kahrytan> ricanelite->  aww .. I was there once upon a time. then i moved to HST
<jimqode_> Hello. I'm trying to install a package with libgsl0 dependancy. libgsl0ldbl seems to replace it and package work fine with that. But package manager sees the package as broken dependencies and want to remove it
<ricanelite> it is awesome that the Compiz-Fusion Plugins like 3D windows is already in there
<Keule> kahrytan: ok and sudo works? - is that the correct way? or would it be correct otherwise
<jimqode_> how can I set that packages state to installed instead of broken
<ricanelite> wish the screen saver like flying windows was in there by default
<ricanelite> is there a howto to get that screensaver in there
<kahrytan> Keule->  but then it would ask for password
<ricanelite> cause I'm fairly new to linux
<kahrytan> ricanelite-> there is of flying ubuntu logos
<ricanelite> there a screensaver that is flying windows
<ricanelite> it is past of the compiz-plugins
<kahrytan> ricanelite-> Screensaver Prefs
<kahrytan> ricanelite->  called Floating Ubuntu
<Keule>  kahrytan i know - isnt it possible with scripts or does preload in a other way? im not so familar with that
<ricanelite> no it is on the ccsm settings
<kahrytan> Keule->  dunno
<ricanelite> like the fish in the transparent cube
<kahrytan> but thats not screensaver, ricanelite
<ricanelite> oh okay
<Keule> kahrytan: dunno?
<ricanelite> do you know where there is a howto to get that on there
<ricanelite> but the ones i found is really hard to understand
<ricanelite> being that im not good with the terminal
<ricanelite> but willing to learn
<ricanelite> this was the post i loved
<ricanelite> but for some reason i cannot get in there no more
<ricanelite> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=659282
<kahrytan> ricanelite-> what?
<ricanelite> where it has all of the 13 compiz plugins and was a awesome step by step howto
<kahrytan> You dont have ccsm?
<ricanelite> i have ccsm
<ricanelite> but there is certain plugins i don't have
<kahrytan> i dont use compize
<ricanelite> like the snow flakes plugin
<_Rambaldi_> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kahrytan> Some of them wont work in ubuntu
<ricanelite> well all of them did
<ricanelite> when i followed the instructions
<ricanelite> i will find a howto somewhere
<kahrytan> Album Flip ripoff of itunes wont work I think
<kahrytan> o h wait.. it was the pop out windows in 3d cube
<kahrytan> thats the one i wanted
<kahrytan> and it  is in Hardy
<kahrytan> wahoo!
<kahrytan> Anyone awake?
<Andy80> how can I rename the connection created with "Connect to server" in Ubuntu?
<Andy80> in Ubuntu 7.10 I could specify a nem for the connection... now the default name is "ftp as myuser@myhost.com"
<kahrytan> Hello
<kahrytan> Break News only on News Channel 9; New Viruses Spreads. Silents many users of Hardy heron in #ubuntu+1. More at a 11.
<kahrytan> tough crowd.
<jtravnick> trying to figure out if its 11am or pm when the more news is going to be on
<Miineti> 11 WHERE?
<kahrytan> lol
<kahrytan> 11pm ..
<Miineti> ecuador? malaysia? NZ?
<kahrytan> Announced at 6'oclock news, more at 11
<kahrytan> Evening news joke
<Miineti> MET?
<jtravnick> oh well see thats past my bed time as an old fart im lucky to be awake till 10pm
<kahrytan> its 2:30am here
<Miineti> :P bad joke
<kahrytan> and still have been to bed
<kahrytan> then again, i didnt wake up til 4pm
<kahrytan> thats cuz i stayed up til 5am previous day
 * kahrytan needs to find work.
<jtravnick> I tend to have to do that all winter so glad spring is finaly here
<kahrytan> jtravnick->  It's Hawaii, its Spring all year long
<Miineti> i tend to never sleep :S
<Miineti> kewl
<kahrytan> My father has a joke
<kahrytan> about the weather her
<Miineti> kahrytan: can ye rent me some space at yours?
<kahrytan> here
<jtravnick> kahrytan, northern wisconsin here get two sesons snow and spring
<kahrytan> Tempature is 80-90degrees, Raining somewhere on the island, there is fire somewhere in hawaii, and the surf is either up  or down :::waving hang loose hand:::
<kahrytan> Miineti->  the studio I live in is 550 sq ft. Normally rents for $1100 a month. I get it dirt cheap cuz my parents own it.
<kahrytan> Miineti->  Ultilties included in Condo unit... Cable, A/C, Water. Elec.
<jtravnick> A/C whats that?
<kahrytan> Air Conditioner.
<kahrytan> Central A/C
<jtravnick> whats it do?
<Amaranth> jtravnick: err, you must live somewhere really cold :P
<kahrytan> jtravnick->  What1? you live in a third word country?
<Miineti> it makes the air comfy
<Miineti> 1100...
 * Miineti faints
 * orvokki hugs Miineti 
<Miineti> marry me!
<Miineti> :P
<jtravnick> hey were lucky if we get three weeks a year over 80s
<kahrytan> jtravnick->  where?
<jtravnick> kahrytan, northern wisconsin
<IdleOne> might as well be in Alaska
<orvokki> Miineti: The letters 'N' and 'O' popped up into my mind for some reason.
<jtravnick> have more deer than people in this town
<orvokki> ^^
<kahrytan> I know someone who has a 1mil contract offer to work in Alaska for 3 years
<Miineti> on?
<Miineti> on what?
<orvokki> I'm sure you're a nice guy but maybe still no. =^_^=
<kahrytan> 1mil 3 year contract off to work in alaska
<IdleOne> 3 yrs for a million
<IdleOne> kahrytan: doing what? hunting seals???
<kahrytan> IdleOne->  would you take it?
<IdleOne> kahrytan: would depend on what the job is
 * Miineti is a girl
<kahrytan> Pharmacist job
<Miineti> kewl
<Miineti> i get 36k per anno in pharmacy
<IdleOne> kahrytan: nope. they have enough drug addicts in alaska dont need me giving then more
<Miineti> they gotta have much too much money over there, eh?
<Miineti> 36k euros, though
<IdleOne> Miineti: so about 52000 US a year
<kahrytan> Pharmcist avg pay is 100k
<kahrytan> USD
<Miineti> wew
<Miineti> what kind of pharmacist are ye speakin about? O_O
<jtravnick> Miineti, na its just hard to get people to move out there
<IdleOne> hmm more like 58000 US
<kahrytan> thats 700k more to work in Alaska.
<Miineti> owner of parexel like?
<kahrytan> IdleOne->  Salary.com wage
<orvokki> Miineti: Whether a guy or a girl, I still don't know you. :)
<Lynoure> kahrytan: never guessed you were a pharmacist...
<kahrytan> Lynoure->  it's not me
<Miineti> if i can harass my gf to go to alaska, ill come :D
<Miineti> orvokki, actually i wanted to marry kahrytan, btw ;)
<kahrytan> lol
<kahrytan> Everyone would love to be in Hawai`i
<orvokki> Miineti: Thank God.
<Lynoure> I wouldn't. :)
<jtravnick> not me
<Miineti> what island you live on?
<kahrytan> the one where close to million is on.
<jtravnick> had a chance to go there when i was in the army turned it down to go to germany instead
<longtimeuser> Greetings all
<Miineti> :S
<kahrytan> jtravnick->  slap yourself.
<longtimeuser> does touchscreen work in this ubuntu version ?
<Lynoure> Miineti: not on an island, just a slightly different culture preference :)
<kahrytan> jtravnick->  cuz hawaii is far better
<jtravnick> kahrytan, nope loved my time over seas
<kahrytan> There is big difference between Hawaii people and US Mainland people.
<longtimeuser> can touch screen work guys ?
<kahrytan> ^ anyone answer him?
<longtimeuser> right now im on my tablet and touch screen doesnt work on 7.10 , and battery consumtion is 4 times windows
<jtravnick> kahrytan, not for a G.I couldnt hardly afford to go off base back than
<Lynoure> kahrytan: Not necessarily to a foreigner with a goofy sense of humour :)
<kahrytan> Lynoure->  people here tend to live the ALoha spirit.
<kahrytan> Lynoure->  thats like, living Ubuntu spirit but much better
<longtimeuser> can ubuntu be drugged?
<Lynoure> kahrytan: If you want me to explain, I can, in a message :)
<kahrytan> Lynoure->  i accept.
<Miineti> longtimeuser: unfortunately the only yet implemented is cigarettes
<Miineti> and coffee
<jtravnick> after watching that dog bounty hunter seams to me most are on crack over there
<longtimeuser> i knew it , freaky questions gets the geeks attention , now please tell me can touch screen work with 8.04?
<IdleOne> 3 times the average yearky salary to go to Alaska for 3 years isnt bad. I would take the offer ( if single and no kids )
<IdleOne> yearly*
<Miineti> longtimeuser: may be
<bazhang> longtimeuser: some can yes
<jtravnick> IdleOne,  lets see wife and kids? heck theres two resons for me to go lol
<IdleOne> jtravnick: hehe I hear ya
<longtimeuser> im getting married soon
<IdleOne> dont do it!
<jtravnick> longtimeuser, im sorry to hear it
<Miineti> my girlfriend wants to stay :S
<IdleOne> run RUN DAMN YOU  run!
<longtimeuser> im slick with plans
<Miineti> longtimeuser: my compassion
<longtimeuser> i will make her high all day
<longtimeuser> i will cook for her and make her tea everyday , but with my mixture
<kahrytan> longtimeuser->  congratulations to the end of your know life.
<kahrytan> known*
<longtimeuser> my magic mixture
<IdleOne> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu+1. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<longtimeuser> w3ed is drugs
<longtimeuser> didnt know that
<bazhang> why not take this to offtopic?
<longtimeuser> no need i dont like to smoke i just like to cook , ;) im a cook
<Miineti> what was the name of the offtopic chan?
<longtimeuser> ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Miineti> you cook with pot?
<longtimeuser> i will have to start cooking with pot when i get married lol
<bazhang> Miineti: will call ops if you do not stop
<Miineti> sry :)
<longtimeuser> this channel is great
<longtimeuser> i feel like quaking all over
<longtimeuser> where is the frags
<longtimeuser> lol
<longtimeuser> hey bazhang i got you , a 11 second prediction that was soo sad of you to fall on my rocket
<jtravnick> speaking of frags anyone playing doom3 on hardy yet?
<longtimeuser> talk about UT3
<bazhang> !ot > longtimeuser
<longtimeuser> never mind
<longtimeuser> take care all
<_Lucretia_> how I find out which version number of the catalyst drivers are installed?
<IdleOne> bazhang: that topic is ot in all ubuntu channels
<kahrytan> _Lucretia_->  ati?
<rever> Hi I upgraded my Gutsy install to Hardy on Friday, Everything seemed to go fine except my CPU usage is always very high. Compiz.real and xorg are always between 60-90
<_Lucretia_> kahrytan: yeah
<rever> This is on a Intel T7700 with Nvidia 8600GT
<kahrytan> Synaptic would tell you what deb version is installed
<_Lucretia_> kahrytan: fglrxinfo only shows the GL version number
<IdleOne> bazhang: SEE>>> longtimeuser (n=abdulla@auh-as27174.alshamil.net.ae) has left #ubuntu-offtopic (requested by Seveas: "out.")
<longtimeuser> i thought offtopic can speak about anything lol
<bazhang> IdleOne: certainly is; but the general chitchat should be in ot channel
<_Lucretia_> kahrytan: yeah, but I want to know which ATi version number it is, i.e. Catalyst 7.12, 8.3, 8.4, etc.
<IdleOne> bazhang: yes you are right. I did not realise I was in here when chatting
<longtimeuser> so offtopic is not for free talks ?
<geu> Hi i wanted to install the ubuntu-xen-desktop package on my hardy system, but xenman is simply missing http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/base/ubuntu-xen-desktop?lang=de thats the reason it cant be installed, does one of you know a way to install xenman on hardy and afterward simply run apt-get install ubuntu-xen-desktop again?
<Seveas> !o4o > longtimeuser
<kahrytan> _Lucretia_->  find what deb you got installed
<zub> longtimeuser: in OT you can speak only about war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, suicide :))
<kahrytan> zub->  more like .. cant talk about those things.
<longtimeuser> i can speak ?
<IdleOne> Seveas: I already showed him the factoid. didnt help him much
<longtimeuser> i talked about drug they kicked me
<Seveas> k
<Seveas> longtimeuser, behave in here and no offtopic talk or they'll kick you from here as well
<IdleOne> !coc | longtimeuser read the follwing it explains
<ubotu> longtimeuser read the follwing it explains: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<baudelaire> QUESTION: Can anyone tell me the official reason why webmin isn't in the repositories?  I can't seem to find it.  Thank you!
<rever> Anyone else having issues with High CPU Usage in Hardy?
<jtravnick>  longtimeuser dont feel bad i was signing a song and they baned me
<Seveas> baudelaire, because it's unsafe and unmaintained
<_Lucretia_> kahrytan: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24.12-16.34
<longtimeuser> no im not feeling bad
<baudelaire> sorry, Thank you, Seveas
<longtimeuser> im thinking how to talk with those brains
<longtimeuser> so they are gentlement
<bews1> I'm trying to produce a workaround for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/197209 in time for Hardy, but gnome-power-manager isn't cooperating
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197209 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[fglrx] fglrx + compiz fusion won't resume" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<geu> can i use a source tarball to install it? btw. what is a source tarball?
<Seveas> longtimeuser, last warning. no offtopic chitchat in here
<_Lucretia_> kahrytan: xorg-driver-fglrx 1:7.1.0-8-3+2.6.24.12-16.34  <<-- I take it the 8-3 means Catalyst 8.3?
<Lamego> !compile | geu
<ubotu> geu: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<longtimeuser> Seveas, how to work touch screen on my tablet
<IdleOne> !tablet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> hmmm
<bews1> _Lucretia_: that's what it means
<_Lucretia_> bews1: thatnks
<_Lucretia_> bews1: I'm running the compviz stuff (nice) and 3D overlays dunt werk!
<bews1> _Lucretia_: sorry, I don't even know what a 3d overlay is
<_Lucretia_> bews1: well showing 3D in a window on the desktop
<bews1> ATI did release an 8-4 driver though
<_Lucretia_> yeah
<bews1> _Lucretia_: if you are using XGL, that will fail.
<_Lucretia_> bews1: no idea
<_Lucretia_> bews1: how do I know?
<_Lucretia_> bews1: or...find out, even :D
<bews1> I think pgrep Xgl'
<bews1> I mean 'pgrep Xgl' will tell you.
<_Lucretia_> bews1: don't you have to grep a file or something?
<bews1> ps waux | grep Xgl
<bews1> same basic idea
<_Lucretia_> oh
<_Lucretia_> well pgrep Xgl brought back nothing
 * _Lucretia_ has never used pgrep before :/
<_Lucretia_> that's a new one
<bews1> Then I have no hints other than "aticonfig --overlay-type=xv" which is in all the HOWTOs
<bews1> \me learned pgrep yesterday
 * bews1 learned it but not how to use the slash key
<_Lucretia_> yeah I did that command yesterday, but it did nothing
<_Lucretia_> doesn't actually change anything
<longtimeuser> cya all
<kahrytan> Why do people still use ati in ubuntu?
<kahrytan> I heard so many horror stories about ati in linux ... has it gone away?
<bazhang> you have an issue with ati kahrytan or just want to chat
<spiniker> hello
<kahrytan> bazhang-> has ati issue in Linux been fixed?
<_Lucretia_> for the 3D desktop stuff, should I have AIGLX enabled in the xorg.conf?
<bazhang> kahrytan: what is your specific issue; what have you done what card and how did you install the drivers
<kahrytan> bazhang-> I use nvidia .. curiosity.
<bazhang> kahrytan: so you just want to chat?
<Miineti> kahrytan is just bored
<bazhang> there is a channel for that iirc
<spiniker> i did a dual boot of ubuntu and xp,however i cannot edit my grub,so that i could choose the boot order,any thoughts
<kahrytan> bazhang->  Every once awhile people do need help here. And I try to help when possible.
<bazhang> spiniker: cannot edit grub? what did you try to do and what errors did you get
<kahrytan> spiniker->  why not?
<kahrytan> spiniker->  By boot order, you mean choose which one is booted by default? or change the order in grub list?
<spiniker> well i cant access it,i didnt partition it on one disk,i have two hard drives,ubuntu and xp..
<kahrytan> Grub config is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kahrytan> spiniker->  Boot Ubuntu then edit the file. but have to be careful
<spiniker> i used gedit
<kahrytan> spiniker->  it is root owned.
<spiniker> yup
<kahrytan> spiniker-> so sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<spiniker> well thats what i did..wait ill try and gt back to you
<spiniker> command not found
<spiniker> thats what it says on my terminal
<jbroome> don't include "so"
<spiniker> yeah i didnt include it..
<kahrytan> spiniker-> " sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" without ""
<spiniker> yep without " "
<spiniker> same thing
<kahrytan> can you open gedit?
<dany_21a> spiniker, try sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kahrytan> spiniker->  try sudo gedit by itself
<kahrytan> dany_21a->  that works too.
<spiniker> is it posible since the os are separated on diff drives that i dont need to edit grub anymore
<dany_21a> spiniker: or "kate" if you are using kubu...
<kahrytan> spiniker->  I use twodifferent drives. too
<spiniker> ah ok wiat ill try ur suggestion
<spiniker> command not found
<spiniker> again
<jbroome> that's odd
<spiniker> sudo gedit worked,but the document is empty
<kahrytan> spiniker->  try to open sudo nautilus
<Pici> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<kahrytan> Pici->  yeah yeah doh me.
<dany_21a> kahrytan: maybe he is using lilo ?
<kahrytan> dany_21a->  but ubuntu uses grub.
<jbroome> apparently not on his machine
<spiniker> yeah, i am using ubuntu
<kahrytan> spiniker->  try gksu gedit
<dany_21a> under certain events it may install lilo (xfs on /boot eg)
<kahrytan> dany_21a->  lol
<kahrytan> dany_21a->  i didnt know that
<spiniker> still blank document
<kahrytan> spiniker->  you use grub?
<spiniker> yup..
<spiniker> gksudo grub you mean?
<kahrytan> does menu.lst file exist?
<spiniker> i dont really know where to look it up..sorry
<kahrytan> use nautilus .. /boot/grub
<jbroome> ls /boot/grub/menu.*
<kahrytan> or jbroome idea
<bazhang> spiniker: this is ubuntu or ubuntu-based
<amortvigil> hey what programs do i need to burn nrg files?
<spiniker> i did try gksudo gedit/boot/grub/menu.lst  it says bash: my password:command not found
<jbroome> amortvigil: looks like nrg2iso will convert for you
<Kano> amortvigil: how about installing  nero for linux?
<kahrytan> spiniker-> gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kahrytan> spiniker->  space between gedit and path ?
<amortvigil> jbroome thanx it works fine :)\
<jbroome> amortvigil: i did an 'apt-cache search nrg' to find that
<kahrytan> gedit is the command, /boot/grub/menu.lst is the path to file.
<jaffarkelshac> anyone installed lightscribe? i got the deb from lightscribe.com but when i install i cant find where it is
<spiniker> got it..
<spiniker> i guess the space was the problem..thanks
<kahrytan> spiniker->  d'oh moment eh?
<spiniker> yeah..i know..
<spiniker> :)
<kahrytan> spiniker->  try troubleshooting more..
<IdleOne> jaffarkelshac: type lightscribe in terminal to start it up. probably does not add an entry to the menu though
<spiniker> thanks,
<spiniker> yeah i guess i ought to anti up the reading more
<jaffarkelshac> i tried that nothing,  command not found
<spiniker> wait which line should i change?
<W8TAH> hi folks: was using xchat latest last night on hardy heron dev release - along with pidgin in the gnome desktop everytime i tried to dcc recieve it crashed all of gnome and i had to reboot -- any ideas or suggestions?
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey guys is there a way to set the primary monitor in the nvidia setting?
<kahrytan> spiniker->  what?
<kahrytan> spiniker->  what do you want to do
<spiniker> the boot order,id like to change it..xp loads as default,since im not just the one using this pc
<kahrytan> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kahrytan> spiniker->  look for default h
<IdleOne> jaffarkelshac: dpkg -s lightscribe what does that return?
<jaffarkelshac> it returns details about the package lightsribe, install status which is ok IdleOne
<spiniker> ok then?
<spiniker> im looking at apcmag dual boot instructions
<spiniker> it says i should change the default 0 to 4
<spiniker> is that ok
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey guys is there a way to set the primary monitor in the nvidia setting?
<IdleOne> jaffarkelshac: http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadSection/linux/index.aspx?id=815 install this it should then work but I am not certain :/
<jaffarkelshac> thats the package i have IdleOne, downloaded it twice but still nothing i will give up for the moment
<IdleOne> read the note at the bottom
<IdleOne> jaffarkelshac: install this http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadSection/linux/index.aspx?id=814
<kahrytan> oops i lost spiniker
<IdleOne> need both those files
<jaffarkelshac> i have that as well
<IdleOne> hmmm
<IdleOne> jaffarkelshac: like I said I am not sure about this as I never used lightscribe and dont have the hardware to test
<jaffarkelshac> its fine, thanks for the help anyway.
<W8TAH> hi folks: was using xchat latest last night on hardy heron dev release - along with pidgin in the gnome desktop everytime i tried to dcc recieve it crashed all of gnome and i had to reboot -- any ideas or suggestions?
<jaffarkelshac> my keyboard keeps changing layout when i restart. how do i nip this in the bud
<IdleOne> jaffarkelshac: in terminal type LightScribe ( case sensitive )
<kahrytan> jaffarkelshac->  what layout?
<kahrytan> jaffarkelshac->  are you qwerty type or the modern devorak?
<jaffarkelshac> nah IdleOne it just wont work.
<IdleOne> jaffarkelshac: sorry ;/
<jaffarkelshac> its qwerty
<kahrytan> jaffarkelshac->  and changing too?
<jaffarkelshac> its the symbols that change not the letters
<kahrytan> see... now provide more details when asking for help
<jaffarkelshac> i choose united kingdom default, everytime is fine, i restart and the symbols have all changed.
<kahrytan> is  anyone having trouble accessing help.ubuntu.com?
<jbroome> It is my dream that help.ubuntu.com has crashed because so many people were looking up their questions before asking here
<jbroome> kahrytan: failed to connect for me
<kahrytan> jbroome->  umm ubuntu server crashed/rebooted or updating?
<jbroome> beats me
<kahrytan> Oh crap ..3 days to go.
<kahrytan> How fast days flies
<W8TAH> help.ubuntu.com is up here for me
<kahrytan> Now iti s
<kahrytan> it wasnt before
<W8TAH> ok
<W8TAH> just trying to help
<kahrytan> jbroome->  up for you?
<jbroome> yup
<kahrytan> Hiccup perhaps
<kahrytan> Ubuntu Help pages needs a redesign
<simion314> hi, my system frezed, i had to reboot. is a log somewhere to search the cause?
<kahrytan> may the force lead you to /var/log , simion314
<kahrytan> It may also lead you too Administration>System Logs
<kahrytan> I can be funny sometimes
<hwilde> funny sometimes, you can be
<Miineti> sometimes..
<jbroome> I'm still waiting. :)
 * kahrytan doesnt even like star wars.
 * Miineti gets her darth vader sword of pappemache, the neighbors kid gave her
 * kahrytan is a trekker
<DanaG> [ 3937.659139] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: host controller process error, something bad happened!
<DanaG> [ 3937.659151] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: host controller halted, very bad!
<DanaG> [ 3937.659181] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: HC died; cleaning up
<DanaG> Happened last night..... and then my USB devices shut down.
<kahrytan> DanaG->  did you look at logs?
<kahrytan> DanaG->  Did you lloook at those logs last night?
 * x1250 wants intrepid ibex
 * kahrytan wants Vista to die
<DanaG> Well, I went to bed, and came back to lack of internet.
 * kahrytan sharpens a two edged sword
<DanaG> I was using a USB ethernet adapter for the sake of testing.
<DanaG> I guess it just can't handle doing torrents on the USB ethernet adapter.
<topyli> kahrytan: oh noes. if vista dies, my lady will have no system and she'll ask for support!
<kahrytan> topyli->  Then you get more one on one time?
<DanaG> But then, if I leave my system torrenting while compiz is active, various things happen depending on what network adapter I'm using.
<kahrytan> USB isnt really good for torrents anyhow
<DanaG> Built-in e1000: complete hard-lockup of the system.
<ghostcube> hi guys is this the place for kubuntu gutsy to hardy questions too ?
<DanaG> Wireless iwl3945 -- seems to have no issues, but my dad is paranoid and insists on having wireless disabled.
<kahrytan> ghostcube->  you mean kubuntu to ubuntu hardy?
<ghostcube> kubuntu hardy rc1
<ghostcube> ^
<DanaG> Cardbus xirc2ps_cs: xorg locks up, and takes magic-sysrq to kill.... and then comes back in utterly-crap mode (seemingly completely unaccelerated).
<_Lucretia_> has anybody got full 3D desktop with an ATi card (mines an X1950XT) and also has video and 3D working in a window as well as fullscreen? If so, can you paste your xorg.conf so I can compare with mine? Thanks.
<x1250> DanaG: as I see on google, it might be hardware related, but It might be some nasty bug. Is the bug consistent?
<kahrytan> I guess if there is no kubuntu+1 then i guess its yes
<DanaG> USB 'pegasus' device: USB controller dies.
 * kahrytan does allot of guessing ^
<kahrytan> ghostcube->  realy question is .. KDE3 or KDe4?
<ghostcube> heh no i meant to bring kubuntu gutsy to kubuntu hardy is there any known probs which are known
<ghostcube> KDE3
 * DanaG switches back to onboard.
<DanaG> I think those are likely hardware issues.
<kahrytan> ghostcube->  There is two releases this time and its not LTS i believe
<DanaG> If I play HL2DM in Windows, online, with my onboard ethernet device:
<DanaG> Hard-lockup!
<kahrytan> is Kubuntu LTS this round?
<x1250> Probably hardware related then, I guess
<ghostcube> kahrytan: yes i know 18 months for cd1 kde3 and community for kde4  but i thought there were anny known issues maybe so i shouldnt upgrade to the new version but if not i would give it a try
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> still on kde3 i dont like the kde4 for now
<ghostcube> cause im fusion support so no need
<ghostcube> :)
<kahrytan> KDE4 is brand new .. probably why they opted for KDE3
<DanaG> KDE4 is ugly to me.
<kahrytan> Probably waiting for next version
<ghostcube> i dont like the vista start menu they brought to it
<DanaG> It's the only desktop environment I've ever seen that manages to make a 17" notebook feel like a 12" notebook.
<ghostcube> but if u set all normal like on xp to 2000 it works fine
<ghostcube> :D
<kahrytan> ghostcube->  gonna have to get used to it eventually
<ghostcube> hmm
<kahrytan> KDE4 is like brand new OS.
<kahrytan> oops operating environment
<x1250> I like KDE4, but its too inmature right now. I used it as my only desktop from 3.96 till some weeks ago, on debian.
<ghostcube> yes and therefore a bit buggy
<DanaG> Heh, nearly 100% of the time, when I close Firefox 3, I force-quit it because it's too slow,
<DanaG> .
<kahrytan> Kubuntu 8.o4 w/ KDE3 is LTS?
<ghostcube> yes afaik
<ghostcube>  Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 3 should be offered by shipit. The KDE 3 CD will be commercially supported for 18 months and KDE 4 will be community supported
<kahrytan> but not KDE4?
<ghostcube> is from #kubuntu
<kahrytan> I understand
<jpatrick> kahrytan: no, neither will be
<kahrytan> I  bet  by 9.04, KDE4 will be primary
<kahrytan> jpatrick->  Niether?
<kahrytan> jpatrick->  thats what i originally though
<jpatrick> kahrytan: 8.10 will (hopefully) have KDE 4.1
<kahrytan> thats why I said I bet by 9.04
<Lynoure> Getting my mother to move to KDE4 will be interesting...
<kahrytan> if not by 8.10, most likely 9.04
<x1250> I bet for 9.04 also
<kahrytan> It would depend on KDE people
<DanaG> My parents are too stubborn to use anything but their Windows XP.
<kahrytan> DanaG->  i feel your pain
<DanaG> They've had their systems randomly "break" sometimes.
<kahrytan> DanaG->  but its not XP, it's worse. Vista
<DanaG> I've never had my Ubuntu system randomly break, in ways not brought on by myself (such as by using development versions).
<ghostcube> is it true that there is no kcontrol in hardy kubuntu or is this only the kde4 version cause systemsettings are very painful
<kahrytan> DanaG-> They say Vista is faster then ubuntu 7.10 *rolls eyes*
<DanaG> Dad's nForce4 (with integrated video) motherboard has a lovely "feature" of causing random filesystem corruption, it seems.
<kahrytan> DanaG->  it doesnt like ntfs?
<DanaG> I think nvidia's hardware, or their drivers, are just crappy.
<kahrytan> i wouldn't either .. defragging for hour or so.
<kahrytan> What would you rather have -- hour or defrag or like minute of fschk ?
<jpatrick> DanaG: I've successfully forced my family to use Ubuntu
<x1250> jpatrick: my mother uses debian :)
<kahrytan> jpatrick->  Im trying to do the same
<kahrytan> My biggest issue I have to fight over is OSS for them.
<kahrytan> OSS being bad for business and why should they trust OSS comunity  and security issues.
<kahrytan> ie.. Whats stopping some anonymous person from making security hole into it
<savvas> kahrytan: a community that proof-reads anything before being imported :)
<kahrytan> Anyone got good response to that
<kahrytan> mybest answer is that software maintained  and monitored by dozens, hundreds of people at once. So slipping security hole into it would be hard or impossible to do.
<savvas> what did i say? :P
<kahrytan> And Companies do sell OSS software.
<kahrytan> CDs dont have to contain the source either
<kahrytan> (guessing)
<kahrytan> CD has binary form  but customer can ask for Source code when requested.
<kahrytan> am i right or wrong?
<savvas> eh that's "monitored" free, not free :)
<kahrytan> savvas->  huh?
<savvas> asking for something means that you have to enable them to access the source code = monitoring
<kahrytan> savvas-> i was following up  on bad for capitalism/business
<savvas> oh ok :p
<kahrytan> How can a business profit from the sale of OSS software?
<kahrytan> and keep capitalism alive
<savvas> well.. after several hundred thousands of free cds, i see canonical still alive :)
<BalaamsMiracle> kahrytan: A business can make revenue on the support
<kahrytan> though, OSS is Free in Freedom of Speech, not Free Software
<savvas> or on a special "enterprise" version
<kahrytan> by the definition, One can sell OSS software.
<kahrytan> hence SUSE Linux.
<kahrytan> It is OSS software but have to pay for it.
<savvas> opensuse vs. suse :)
<kahrytan> Wouldnt the source code for SUSE be available?
<kahrytan> OpenSuse =! SUSE
<kahrytan> i don't think it is possible to always include source on the cd. Software could be to large to fit both binary and souce. For example, games.
<andyB> HI, I've got a recent problem with 8.04 ... I think it happened in the last few days of upgrades.   The audio volume has gone very low ( almost impossible to hear) .... checking the puleaudio meter it's showing high output .... but the output I can here is very low - any ideas ?
<kahrytan> BalaamsMiracle->  How would you prorpose how a business can profit from OSS besides support?
<LogicalDash> andyB: try right-clicking the volume manager on your toolbar and selecting Open Volume Control--often that sort of thing is caused by one of the various preamps being set too low
<kahrytan> LogicalDash->  DOUBLE click it
<andyB> LogicalDash ... thanks - been through all of those and set them to max
<kahrytan> LogicalDash->  double click .. better
<LogicalDash> andyB: are all of them displayed? try command line: alsamixer, it'll show *all* devices
<LogicalDash> kahrytan, thanks
<kahrytan> LogicalDash->  didnt know that trick?
<LogicalDash> kahrytan, ehhhh no
<kahrytan> LogicalDash->  that shaves second or two off that one for ya
<andyB> LogicalDash - checked via commandline - all at 100%
<MikeCulver> I have 8.04 installed on a laptop in a dual boot config.  When starting 8.04 from a cold boot, everything is fine.  However, after resuming from suspend, I can no longer write to my ext3 part.  I can, however, read and write to my NTFS part.  How should I go about fixing this?
<LogicalDash> andyB: sorry, that's about the extent of my expertise :-)
<andyB> LogicalDash Thanks Anyway :)
<nemo> memory lapse - what's the debian command to identify which package a file belongs to?
<kahrytan> MikeCulver->  sounds like ext3 is being remounted as read only.
<LogicalDash> ﻿﻿Hey, in Gutsy I had a startup command, alltray thunderbird -na, that would put Thunderbird in my systray and have it alert me to new mail... now in Hardy, Thunderbird always opens a window, which I don't want it to do, and it seems to have a habit of randomly evaporating from the systray without killing the Thunderbird process, which for some reason causes pretty severe slowdown. Help?
<nemo> need to figure out what to file a bug against
<Pici> nemo: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<nemo> thanks
<kahrytan> Pici->  wow. i didnt know that and that is useful
<nemo> hm. so wireless-tools
<MikeCulver> kahrytan: I'm rather green to this.  Is there a script I should look at to fix this?
<nemo> DanaG: my wireless problem is solved btw
<Pici> Also: apt-file search /path/to/file  (but you need to install apt-file first, and the package need not be installed then)
<kahrytan> MikeCulver-> sorry .. thinking outloud about your issue.
<nemo> DanaG: stupid stupid stupid bug.
<nemo> DanaG: you might have missed the first part due to disconnecting :)
<andyB> Anyone else an expert ( not that it takes much to be more expert than me ) on pulseaudio and /or audio systems ?
<kahrytan> Pici->  does hibernate umount drives?
<DanaG> I missed whatever happened, because just after I switched to my onboard ethernet..... I got a hard lockup.
<nemo> DanaG: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/217809 note the last couple of comments :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217809 in linux "iwl3945 does not associate in Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<nemo> DanaG: ouch :(
<DanaG> My iwl3945 works fine for me.
<treffer> hi, I've just replaced a vista home basic with ubuntu 8.04rc and had a problem with b43: the automagic install worked on the live cd but freezed the real install... is there a known bug? I can't provide too much information as it's not my notebook and not here
<nemo> DanaG: yep. so does mine *now*
<DanaG> And then I booted... and had to fsck.
<kahrytan> Pici->  Suspend umount patitions?
<DanaG> ﻿Hmm, anybody else notice how far off-center (vertically) the progress bar is on the usplash theme?
<nemo> DanaG: flaw was not in the driver. there is a bug. it is just an idiotic one :)
<DanaG> It bothers me.
<Pici> kahrytan: I dont know, sorry.
<DanaG> ﻿Try booting without 'quiet'
<nemo> DanaG: basically the reason one would do:  echo "don't forget to quote me"
<nemo> DanaG: clearly someone is not passing "  "  to iwconfig
<kahrytan> Pici->  MikeCulver problem
<nemo> DanaG: ubuntu will break if your passphrase has any quote marks or spaces
<nemo> or possibly other special chars
<nemo> DanaG: I should start an internet cafe with the passphrase ;rm -rf ~
<nemo> or rm -rf /
<MikeCulver> nemo: oh noes!
<Pici> nemo: Please dont.
<Pici> nemo: Please refrain from posting such commands here.
<DanaG> how about 'cat /dev/urandom'
<nemo> Pici: you think someone in #ubuntu+1 wouldn't know what rm -rf does??
<nemo> erm. sorry then.
<nemo> people. don't execute random commands you don't know what they do without any context.
<Pici> nemo: There are many people here who I dont think should be running Hardy, so yes.
<kahrytan> nemo-> new people do use Ubuntu
<nemo> kahrytan: and found #ubuntu+1 ...
<Pici> Yes.
<MikeCulver> nemo: Actually, I have only a vague understanding... but it sounds like a recursive remove
<kahrytan> Pici->  but I know better about that.
<nemo> kahrytan: so. they use ubuntu, and irc, and beta/alpha software and have no clue about the cli  :)
<nemo> kahrytan: yeah. they're screwed.
<kahrytan> Hardy isnt Beta any longer though
<nemo> kahrytan: still beta for 3 days
<Pici> Its not released either.
<kahrytan> Release Candidate
<nemo> oh really.
<nemo> ok. fine.
<nemo> of course, I didn't say it was a command
<nemo> so they'd also have to be executing random bits of conversation in IRC :)
<kahrytan> Ubuntu 8.03 Release Candidate... Meaning ..we think it's ready but not sure. Mind testing it out for us?
<kahrytan> *.04
<kahrytan> oops
<nemo> anyway. is a legitimate flaw in the tool.
<MikeCulver> Anyway... After resume, a filesystem is no longer writeable that was writeable.  What could cause this?
<nemo> as soon as I figure out where to put it, going to write it up properly
<nemo> MikeCulver: needs an fsck probably.
<MikeCulver> Does suspend actually umount the fs?
<MikeCulver> hm
<MikeCulver> I've done one, but same results
<nemo> MikeCulver: your suspend wasn't clean I guess.
<DanaG> Anybody else notice the ugly offcenter progress-bar in the usplash?
<jbroome> no
<MikeCulver> DanaG: No.
<MikeCulver> nemo: This is a consistent problem.  It's not just a thing that happens sometimes or under certain conditions... at least it happens under all conditions the system works in.
<kahrytan> DanaG->  no but  i try to ignore it since hwinfo says  my hardware doesnt support widescreen, which is a lie.
<MikeCulver> Is there a script that handles the filesystem after resume that could cause this?
<kahrytan> MikeCulver->  check your logs.
 * nemo nods
<nemo> MikeCulver: there could be something damaged on your disc - or your swap partition since that is where you are probably resuming from
<kahrytan> nemo->  agreeing?
<nemo> kahrytan: yep :)
<nemo> kahrytan: say, if you boot off a CD, does that screw with resume?
<DanaG> I mean this:
<kahrytan> nemo-> I wouldnt know
<DanaG> the progress bar is not centered between the logo and the textbox.
<MikeCulver> which logs?
<DanaG> That's regardless of harware.
<kahrytan> DanaG-> I dont like Usplash for Ubuntu
<kahrytan> MikeCulver-> System Logs.
<DanaG> I wish Ubuntu would use fbsplash.
<kahrytan> DanaG-> http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/Screenshot/Hardy-04_20_08.png
<kahrytan> DanaG-> My GDM and usplash have similar images as wallpaper
<MikeCulver> ah... all of them then
<MikeCulver> i'll get reading.
<DanaG> Ooh, red.  Interesting.
<kahrytan> MikeCulver->  Device related logs
<kahrytan> DanaG->  there is other colors.
<kahrytan> DanaG-> Blue, Green, Orange.
<kahrytan> http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=160&PHPSESSID=faf7d5f6c38a87bd97bc64556d3f6a2d
<W8TAH> ran into a problem last night -- i was using pidgin, and xchat on hardy RC, a friend tried to dcc me a document, and upon receipt, my screen and keybaord locked -- could not ctrl alt backspace, could not switch to a different console, could not ctrl alt delete, nothing -- i could hear alerts from messages (both in pidgin and xchat) arriving but no change on the screen paint - -any ideas???
<DanaG> Coloring looks bad on 16-bit.
<kahrytan> If they make black one.. it might fit well in Hardy release.
<kahrytan> W8TAH-> Translation: nautilus or gnome locked up on you
<kahrytan> W8TAH->  did you try Ctrl-Alt-Backspace?
<MikeCulver> kahrytan: there isn't anything obvious complaining about a problem.  All the procedure in the resume talking about "sda" says either succedded or good, etc.
<kahrytan> MikeCulver-> I can't really help .. but i am interested in the solution.
<DanaG> alt-sysrq-k to kill Xorg often works even when ctrl-alt-backspace does not.
<MikeCulver> kahrytan: thanks for your help thusfar
<DanaG> Argh, what is this pdflush that keeps abusing my hard drive?
<kahrytan> MikeCulver->  but try troubleshooting..
<ampex> does 8.04 have no inittab?
<W8TAH> kahrytan: i THINK gnome locked
<W8TAH> and yes - -repeatedly
<kahrytan> W8TAH->  ctrl-alt-backspace terminates X
<kahrytan> W8TAH-> and thus logs you out. and terminates anything that needs x.
<W8TAH> kahrytan: yes, i know this - it didnt work - -no input was being accepted from the keyboard
<W8TAH> kahrytan: yes - ive used it on many occasions
<^^malajenho^> hi everyone
<^^malajenho^> I've updated my gutsy gibbon to hardy heron, but now when I try to login, it doesn't start session, anyone has the same problem ?
<kahrytan> W8TAH-> what did you try to figure it out
<W8TAH> i tried switching to an alternate console to kill the xchat process - -
<W8TAH> no luck
<kahrytan> ^^malajenho^->  aw... i heard that one .. before.. someone will know
<Miineti> ciao
<W8TAH> i tried ctrl alt backspace -- no luck
<W8TAH> the mouse would move
<W8TAH> but couldnt affect the screen at all beyond that
<W8TAH> clicking to close windows did not bring up the offer to wait or force quit box
<kahrytan> W8TAH->  look at logs?
<W8TAH> what program do i look at?
<W8TAH> xchat,
<W8TAH> pidgin
<W8TAH> 'nautalus
<W8TAH> x
<W8TAH> ????
<kahrytan> W8TAH->  Its amazing the stuff you learn if you troubleshoot
<W8TAH> im not disputing that either -- i am asking for a bit of help in knowing where to begin
<kahrytan> W8TAH->  look at System Logs applet
<andyB> W8TAH;  I had a similar thing a couple of days ago - unfortunately I couldn't see anything in the logs ( seemed to lock apart from the mouse moving )
<kahrytan> Andy80->  D'oh
<Andy80> kahrytan: tell me
<W8TAH> kahrytan: ok - that makes sense -- for which program? -- i dont have hours and hours to read the entire log for all installed software --
<kahrytan> Andy80->  oops..other andy
<DanaG> W8TAH: remember alt-sysrq-k -- it should work even if ctrl-alt-del does not.
<nosrednaekim> W8TAH: yep... my freind is having that problem as well.... its related to selecting items on the taskbar
<Andy80> ok :)
<kahrytan> andyB-> You have wonderfully timing
<W8TAH> DanaG: sysrq?
<W8TAH> nosrednaekim: i didnt touch anything in teh task bar at all
<andyB> Kahrytan:  :)
<kahrytan> andyB, W8TAH, and nosrednaekim's friend should have a troubleshoot party.
<andyB> Party :) :)
<nosrednaekim> :0
<W8TAH> the trigger in each case was the attempted receipt of a dcc file
<kahrytan> W8TAH->  in what program
<W8TAH> xchat
<andyB> not in my case - although I did have pidgin open
<W8TAH> i had xchat and pidgin open using the gnome desktop - -fully updated (less than an hour before) hardy release candidate
<W8TAH> im using the nvida driver
<kahrytan> W8TAH->  soomething to do with xchat though
<W8TAH> it was an xchat dcc receive when it yappened yes
<W8TAH> xchat help told me to come here
<kahrytan> W8TAH->  try duplicating it?
<W8TAH> happened 3 times last night
<kahrytan> w/o pidgin open
<W8TAH> same circumstances in each case
<W8TAH> oh
<W8TAH> ok
<kahrytan> Narrow it down
<W8TAH> o
<W8TAH> ok
<W8TAH> thanks
<kahrytan> Then once you find it, report it :-P and make work around
<kahrytan> You know, the never end job of pre-release users.
<kahrytan> DanaG->  like my red desktop?
<W8TAH> kahrytan: im not a programmer - im a network admin --
<W8TAH> i'll be glad to report, but im not able to program a resolution
<kahrytan> W8TAH->  I want your paycheck.
<W8TAH> in a private tuition supported chruch sponsored school
<W8TAH> trust me - you dont want my paycheck
<kahrytan> W8TAH->  a joke.
<kahrytan> W8TAH->  but it sounds like the money is a joke
<_Lucretia_> I take it nobody has managed to get an ati card working with 3D desktop and playing gl apps/movies in windows?
<_Lucretia_> :(
<kahrytan> W8TAH->  arent network admins paid nicely?
<W8TAH> if i was here for the money i wouldnt be here
<kahrytan> W8TAH->  You do it for the love of the job?
<W8TAH> in church circles we call it ministry
<W8TAH> in essence yes
<kahrytan> W8TAH->  That too but no religion speak :-P
<W8TAH> im the middleschool science and comptuer teacher, One man IT Shop -- director to tech, registrar, webmaster, DBA and Network Admin
<W8TAH> lets say it keeps me hoppin
<kahrytan> W8TAH->  Sounds fun
<W8TAH> weve got about 110 workstations and 10 servers or so
<mc-george> hey guys, anyone know of an ftp program that supports SSL encryption?
<W8TAH> it is - i love it
<W8TAH> mc-george: server or client?
<nemo> mc-george: you mean sftp? :)
<mc-george> its just to download from an ftp
<W8TAH> id definatly try filezilla
<kahrytan> gftp i think does
<W8TAH> im not positive but thats a good starting point
<nemo> I was just curious what he meant by SSL encryption
<nemo> does FTP have a TLS spec?
<W8TAH> thanks for the help folks - bbl
<www2> hi all
<nemo> or did he mean sftp over 22
<www2> I heft today install ubuntu 8.04 AMD64 and after install a text 2 speechs under wine. i play some music and read some text in that progam but i get some error that the program can not accest alsa
<primski> anyone has asus eee with hardy on ?
<kahrytan> mc-george->  I did a simple google search on gftp and sftp... allot of results there
<mc-george> kahrytan, installed gftp
<www2> is this a bug in wine or alsa?
<jbroome> filezilla is great
<kahrytan> mc-george->  connect via SSH with gftp
<mc-george> kahrytan, thank you =)
<kahrytan> mc-george->  gftp is nice program
<mc-george> kahrytan, I really appreciate your help
 * x1250 wants intrepid ibex
<kahrytan> jbroome->  I like gftp better
 * kahrytan wants Vista to die.
 * x1250 likes filezilla
<jbroome> kahrytan: your opinion is different than mine. Obviously, you're wrong. :)
<x1250> lol
<kahrytan> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kahrytan> jbroome->  I choose not to argue.
<kahrytan> Kinda reminds me of the old Mac vs PC days...
<kahrytan> back before Steve Jobs took over Apple.
<kahrytan> I just realized a one way for good transition period between GDM-> Desktop
<kahrytan> Gnome Splash at fullscreen.
<www2> Can some one tell me how to can run a text to speech program in wine and play music under amarok with alsa under 8.04 (AMD64/x68-64)?
<kahrytan> but activate at login
<jbroome> I think The Steve started apple with Woz
<kahrytan> jbroome->  yeah .. and got kicked out.
<kahrytan> jbroome->  and Apple bought his new company out.
<x1250> www2: I don't think you can do that with alsa, maybe with pulseaudio...
<kahrytan> jbroome->  did you know Apple owns subsidiaries?
<papa_> hi i'm now on 804rc
<papa_> looks nice
<jbroome> kahrytan: I choose not to argue
<papa_> you guys know how to enable proprietary 3d drivers?
<kahrytan> jbroome->  Mind .. how am i wrong?
<m1r> hello
<m1r> i wonder where did that nice orange stripe went from left side of main menu ?
<m1r> when i installed beta2 it was there , and after several upgrades , now is gone, is there any options to set it back ?
<kahrytan> m1r->  Someone  higher up said they didnt like it?
<kahrytan> Ubuntu Community perhaps
<m1r> kahrytan: i see :/
<kahrytan> people thats over Ubuntu Artwork team
<Andy80> how can I rename the connection created with "Connect to server" in Ubuntu 8.04?
<m1r> so is there a way to get it back ? :)
<www2> x1250: it not working
<x1250> m1r: it dissapear for ever, it seems
<x1250> it was a bad call, orange stripe was awesome
<kahrytan> x1250->  I just wish they would change the darn usplash screen
<m1r> so that means i must look in beta for that option and try to get it back?
<m1r> yes, orange stripe brought life to gnome menu
<kahrytan> x1250->  or better ya, make firefox default start nicer.
<x1250> I don't use usplash, I hate it (I'm a debian guy)
 * kahrytan curses x1250 for enternity.. doomed to live debian lifestyle. 
<kahrytan> ^joke
<x1250> :-)
<topyli> heh
<topyli> so debian people hate usplash by definition? :)
<x1250> its possible :)
<m1r> so, does anyone know where that option could be hidden for that nice orange stripe ?
<kahrytan> topyli->  I thought Debian hates Ubuntu users by definition?
<topyli> no they don't
<kahrytan> topyli->  or is thet exclusive to #Debian
<x1250> naah
<topyli> ubuntu is good for debian
<x1250> yep
<x1250> and debian for ubuntu
<kahrytan> Not when Linspire switches from Debian to Ubuntu
<x1250> they're like lovers
<x1250> the make love every night
<kahrytan> !sex
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu+1. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<x1250> Oh, wait, I think I need some sex
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<m1r> and fight every day ? x1250 ?
<x1250> :P
<topyli> kahrytan: what does that have to do with anything? linspire is good for debian too
<x1250> m1r: what fights?
<kahrytan> topyli->  ubuntu seems to stealing Debian's thunder at times
<x1250> I never fight ubuntu people
<Odd-rationale> So if I'm running the RC, upgrading to final version is as simple as running aptitude dist-upgrade on the release date?
<kahrytan> Debian community does allot of work and Ubuntu still needs them
<Pici> yes.
<Pici> Odd-rationale: Yes.
<x1250> In fact I come here to give free support for ubuntu users (debian users dont need ubuntu support :)
<kahrytan> Does Canonical fund Debian development?
<topyli> there never was a "debian thunder", and no need for such
<Odd-rationale> Pici: Thanks!
<x1250> kahrytan: debian guys make the big work
<x1250> withouth debian there would be no ubuntu
<topyli> kahrytan: ubuntu development is debian development too
<kahrytan> x1250->  hence my question, Does Canonical give funds to debian development
<x1250> kahrytan: nope
<x1250> or not that I know
<kahrytan> I guess ubuntu improvements is imported into Debian ?
<Pici> But even if they don't, we give stuff back to upstream
<topyli> kahrytan: canonical funds ubuntu development, which is then used in debian proper when desired
<kahrytan> Pici->  that answered my ques
<kahrytan> Ubuntu does upstream as well as downstream
<m1r> so guys , anyone know how to get that orange stripe back on main menu ?
<kahrytan> m1r->  why?
<m1r> kahrytan: cause i like it very much, gives life to colorless menu
<kahrytan> m1r-> Sounds like it's a Theme issue.
<topyli> kahrytan: ubuntu does encourage the creation of derivatives, if that's what you mean by downstream
<kahrytan> m1r-> Look at the old packages for themes
<m1r> thx kahrytan
<_Rambaldi_> how can i change the color brown on every window to other colors
<kahrytan> topyli->  by downstream, I mean Ubuntu imports Debian Sid etc etc
<Pici> Thats upstream.
<topyli> kahrytan: in that case, ubuntu _is_ downstream
<kahrytan> _Rambaldi_->  The force says try Human Looks theme at Gnome-Look.org
<kahrytan> Pici-> or downstream form Debian point of view?
<kahrytan> *from
<Pici> Yes.
<bipolar> Are there any special tools for preparing an ubuntu install for cloning?
<kahrytan> Pici->  thats how i meant it
<_Rambaldi_> i had a feeling i had to download theme, i thought there was a colour bar or something to change it kahrytan
<kahrytan> Downstream from Debian, but then Upstream back to debian
<kahrytan> _Rambaldi_->  Human Look theme allows for use of Color tab in Appearance.
<x1250> synchronization is one-way. Debian->ubuntu
<kahrytan> _Rambaldi_-> http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/Screenshot/Hardy-04_20_08.png <example
<_Rambaldi_> thanks kahrytan
<kahrytan> _Rambaldi_->  I love the human looks theme
<www2> i heft found my problem it is the compination of wine and pulsaudio
<kahrytan> _Rambaldi_-> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Humanlooks?content=73905
<kahrytan> www2->  May I introduce you to launchpad.net ?
<bipolar> everything changing to uuid's has made cloning an installation difficult.
<mdfrostt> I'm using 8.04 on a dell inspiron e1705.  the default network manager (network-monitor?) can see all available wireless networks, but I couldn't connect to any of them (whether they were WPA, WEP, or open).    I switched to Wicd, but I'm having the same problem (fails at "obtaining IP address).  Is this a problem with the intel 3945 or a beta os?  is there a workaround?
<kahrytan> _Rambaldi_->  get my link?
<www2> then i post a bugreport.
<_Rambaldi_> i did, but human link was already installed kahrytan
<kahrytan> www2-> and make sure wine dev know about it
<kahrytan> _Rambaldi_-> like my screenshot?
<www2> i hef read on the wine site about this problem.
<_Rambaldi_> under appearance the i can customise it but not the brown titile bar kahrytan
<kahrytan> _Rambaldi_->  You customize the theme, colors tab
<kahrytan> _Rambaldi_->  change controls to humanlooks
<kahrytan> _Rambaldi_-> Under colors, its Selected Items, left color
<kahrytan> _Rambaldi_-> got it?
<cube> yep
<kahrytan> cube->  What?
<cube> 3 more days
<kahrytan> cube->  tick tock ...
<cube> yep
 * kahrytan wants Vista to die in 3 days.
<www2> And i think that the problem lie's in the alsa wraper of puse audio.
 * kahrytan sharpens two edged sword
<_Rambaldi_> that only as suggested only changes the color of the selected items. the color i want to change is the color on top of windows (where min max close) kahrytan
<kahrytan> _Rambaldi_-> Again, the color you want to change is Selected Items.
<kahrytan> _Rambaldi_->  that changes the title bar color
<kahrytan> _Rambaldi_->  Also menu selections elsewhere too.
<^^malajenho^> hi everyone
<^^malajenho^> I've updated my gutsy gibbon to hardy heron, but now when I try to login, it doesn't start session, anyone has the same problem ?
<cube> is the release candidate the same as whats gonna be available in 3 days
<kahrytan> cube->  with side effects.. but will silently upgraded to final  next the 3 days.
<cube> so same thing with my beta i have?
<Lamego> if you are getting the upgrades, you are at the RC level
<cube> thanks
<Pici> !final
<ubotu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<kahrytan> cube->  Mark Shuttleworth uses it on his main laptop...
<afallenhope> heyy.. is there a reason why after I uninstall something from wine it still shows up in the  start menu?
<cube> yep  0 new packages
<cube> cool thanks guys
<kahrytan> I read that in his blog or somewhere where he said it
<danny> afallenhope: It did that to me, but I had to go through the menu editor to get rid of the stuff it left. :/
<afallenhope> danny: where's the menu editor lol
<kahrytan> afallenhope->  that happened to me in Gutsy
<kahrytan> afallenhope->  right click main menu for editor
<afallenhope> yeah I'm running Hardy Heron
<nibsa1242b> How are HH RC installs/ upgrades going? Any major issues? I'm trying to figure out if I should install now or wait.
<jbroome> unless you've got some really freaky HW, i think you'd be ok
<kahrytan> nibsa1242b->  On my old system, Clean install went nicely
<kahrytan> nibsa1242b->  by old, I mean old 478 socket w/ sis chipset
<afallenhope> kahrytan: yeah I did that but there's only one thing I want to remove from the wine menu
<kahrytan> Where is the menu dir?
<danny> afallenhope Click the wine subcat, then uncheck wwhat you want to removee
<afallenhope> haha didn't see that
<afallenhope> thanks
<danny> :]
<mdfrostt> I'm using 8.04 on a dell inspiron e1705.  the default network manager (network-monitor?) can see all available wireless networks, but I couldn't connect to any of them (whether they were WPA, WEP, or open).    I switched to Wicd, but I'm having the same problem (fails at "obtaining IP address).  Is this a problem with the intel 3945 or a RC os?  Is there a workaround?
<dottedmag> Is there rsync server or xdelta files for upgrading Ubuntu CD images?
<kahrytan> danny->  that doesnt remove it though. Hides it.
<afallenhope> yeah was gonna say.. it only hid it.. I want to remove it
<nibsa1242b> jbroome: kahrytan I've got some HW that tends to be moderately uncooperative, upgrading to 7.10 required me to spend two days chrooting to fix a broken install; 6.06 required me to use the alternate install cd b/c of graphics issues... I guess I'll try out the live cd for now
<afallenhope> I uninstalled it... just still in the menu
<kahrytan> nibsa1242b->  then I guess clean install is your best bet?
<kahrytan> nibsa1242b->  just put /home on separate partition
<nibsa1242b> kahrytan: yeah, I've already got a sep part for /home
<kahrytan> nibsa1242b->  then no biggie on clean
<_Rambaldi_> kahrytan, my laptop was being naugty, it was not changing when i selected different coulours i restarted and now the color change is imediate. thanks kahrytan
<afallenhope> kahrytan: do you know how to remove it completely?
<kahrytan> _Rambaldi_->  did that to me.
<kahrytan> _Rambaldi_->  logout fixed it
<edugonch> Hello, How can I install the java plugin I have 8.04 in AMD 64 and firefox 3
<nibsa1242b> kahrytan: and /var and lots of other sep parts for that matter... (nothing like having log files fill up your drive to make it unbootable to make you understand to make /var its own partition)
<hwilde> when I do an lsmod, I see modules wlan, wlan_scan_status, wlan_wep,    how do I find what packages provide these modules?
<_Lucretia_> well, however much I like the 3D desktop stuff, I think i'll stick to 2D so that the GL & movies work in windows.
<_Lucretia_> arse
<kahrytan> afallenhope-> I feel the force saying look at /etc/xdg/menus/applications-merged
<kahrytan> afallenhope->  force also says backups....
<hwilde> cmon this should be an easy question everyone should be ! at me
<hwilde> where is the mapping between modules and packages?
<kahrytan> Pici said you can find a package relateing to file.
<hwilde> !find wlan_wep
<ubotu> No packages matching 'wlan_wep' could be found
<kahrytan> dpkg blah blah
<hwilde> !find pcmcia_core
<ubotu> No packages matching 'pcmcia_core' could be found
<kahrytan> hwilde-> Apr 21 04:47:58 <Pici>	nemo: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<kahrytan> hwilde->  maybe that will help?
<hwilde> hmmm
<hwilde> that works
<kahrytan> hwilde-> pici gets the credit
<Pici> and the pings to my name....
<kahrytan> lol
<hwilde> dmesg says:   [251334.389223] cs: pcmcia_socket1: cardbus cards are not supported.
<hwilde> but I have pcmcia-cs installed
<kahrytan> now pici gets to help
<afallenhope> kahrytan: there was nothing in there
<spiniker> hello
<spiniker> again
<hwilde> I also have pcmciautils installed
<kahrytan> afallenhope->  there is wine.menu for me
<spiniker> is there anyway that i could just let my awn applet stick on the desktop
<kahrytan> spiniker->  the force is drawing a blank for me...
<afallenhope> but there's app there
<kahrytan> afallenhope-> what?
<spiniker> i mean i would like it to stay in bar even if i close the program,the icon should still be there
<kahrytan> You mean like quick lunch program?
<spiniker> sorry kahrytan,promise once this query is done ill keep quite..
<spiniker> :)
<afallenhope> kahrytan: there's no programs in the xml file
 * kahrytan doesnt use awn
<pen> what is your favorite icon themes? type it out and share with others ;)
<spiniker> i already know how to quick launch it..
<kahrytan> afallenhope->  no wine.menu file?
<spiniker> just make the icon stick at the bar,even after quitting the program
<kahrytan> afallenhope->  and its not xml.
<afallenhope> kahrytan: it's a .menu file however it's XML
<afallenhope> lol
<topyli> pen: human! :)
<kahrytan> afallenhope->  Looks like it but falls menu.dtd specs.
<pen> topyli: human series? cool
<kahrytan> pen->  mac4lin icons
<pen> kahrytan: I knew that one. cool
<kahrytan> pen->  thats cuz i like the app icons
<topyli> with my own lion-look i use the foxtrot icons
<pen> have you guys heard of powered icon?
<kahrytan> afallenhope->  try looking down .config in ~/user
<topyli> custom desktop files are in ~/.local/share/applications
<lintel> my TV-card for the cardbus causes "failed to initialize HAL". Is this still common?
<kahrytan> topyli->  talkingabout Wine menu in Main Menu
<kahrytan> linas->  It easier to get help if you say what card
<mophead> is there an irc room for openofice.org?
<Zambezi> Is it common that USB-keyboard won't work during boot? So you can't press ESC and change kernel. Cause I have 386 now and it's without sound, but generic works perfectly.
<kahrytan> mophead-> did you goto openoffice site?
<mophead> kahrytan: the site links to the room?  ok, my bad
<Zambezi> mophead: I think so. #openoffice ?
<kahrytan> mophead-> d'oh
<mophead> found it, thanks!
<kahrytan> mophead-> where?
<mophead> #Openoffice.org
<kahrytan> mophead->  found where?
<afallenhope> okay I found out where the menu is... now it's in the menu in ubuntu *
<kahrytan> mophead-> http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/IRC
<topyli> afallenhope: where is it then?
<kahrytan> afallenhope-> where
 * kahrytan  is beaten by topyli  again
<mophead> I went to #openoffice and it  had a link
<kahrytan> mophead->  the link has other channels
<Killeroid> hi, if anyone is wondering about how to install hardy heron on a usb drive, i wrote a tutorial here   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4759330#post4759330
<kahrytan> afallenhope->  Throw me and topyli  a bone here.
 * kahrytan starts gnawing at arms and leg bones...
<kahrytan> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<kahrytan> Is anyone around?
<jamal> Hi, is there any documentation on how to set up a secondary screen on Hardy? As I understand, you're not supposed to mess with xorg.conf with xrandr or something like that, is that correct?
<piedoggie> I'm wondering what happened to open-vm-tools?
<kahrytan> jamal->  try pluging in one and seewhat happens?
<piedoggie> Trying to install 8.04 RC as a virtual machine and the virtual kernel has its own kernel modules which make the VM workstation Guest tools refuse to install
<piedoggie> bug reports on this problem (as far back as 7.10) refer to this open-vm-tools as the long-term solution
<jamal> kahrytan, Nothing happened when I plugged in the second monitor (I am on a Laptop)... After restarting, it has been detected and it clones the main screen.
<jamal> Running the xrandr command only shows one screen though.
<kahrytan> jamal->  you mean shows same screen on both monitors?
<piedoggie> same screen on both monitors sounds like it's still controlled at the BIOS level
<jamal> kahrytan, It currently is. I'd like it to be a secondary screen.
<piedoggie> that's the mode you use when running a big screen display for a group
<jamal> piedoggie, Its not the same screen, the second screen only shows output when X is running.
<kahrytan> jamal->  I miss those days... run the cursor across thedesktop
<piedoggie> there should be a mode switch on your keyboard and one of those modes might put you in two screen mode
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> Hello, I'm having a problem with DVD playback. I get the message "Could not read from resource" when I try to play my DVD. I've already run /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh, but this did not fix the problem.
<jamal> piedoggie, The mode switch just makes the second screen flicker.
<doodoo> do you guys know if final 8.04 will support the wireless cards that come with xps 1330 (dell 1505. manuf. Broadcom)
<jamal> kahrytan, Run the cursor across it? ... I don't understand what you are telling me to do.
<kahrytan> jamal->  by desktop, i mean physical one.
<jamal> doodoo, I'm running on a laptop with a Broadcom wifi card. It works ... okay.
<kahrytan> jamal->  I had dual monitors once upon a time
<piedoggie> one of the modes should turn Off the second screen
<jamal> piedoggie, I understand what you mean but it isn't
<doodoo> jamal, does ubuntu detect it automatically or did you have to install the drivers manually ?
<piedoggie> did you ever try the multiscreen under Windows?
<kahrytan> jamal->  you might have to xorg it out
<jamal> doodoo, Detected automatically but I had to install the firmware manually.
<jamal> doodoo, If it doesn't work, run the command "dmesg" in terminal and you should see a link there.
<jamal> kahrytan, Alright, I'll try that. I wasn't usre if I'm supposed to mess with it.
<kahrytan> oh wait
<piedoggie> well, I need to get back to sully my virtual machine problems.  I have already wasted two days on it and it's a bit frustrating
<piedoggie> to solving my...
<Comp_tech_lksd> I am running Ubuntu 8.04 RC on a Lenovo T60 laptop that has a finger print reader, I upgraded from 7.10, under 7.10 if I typed my username it would then pop up to scan my fingerprint for my password, under 8.04 after I type in my username and press enter the window manager restarts and takes me back to the login screen... anyone have an idea how I can fix it and logon?  If I boot to a terminal or switch to one I can logon fin
<kahrytan> I wish i had second monitor
<doodoo> so does anyone know if hardy heron will support wireless drivers from xps 1330? (dell 1505 - broadcom manfu)
<kahrytan> Shoot, i had jamals help already
<shirish> hi guys, I got a usb thumbdrive which has two partitions, how do I format it?
<kahrytan> shirish->  Didn't you get the message from the force?
<shirish> kahrytan: what force?
<doodoo> so does anyone know if hardy heron will support wireless drivers from xps 1330? (dell 1505 - broadcom manfu)
<kahrytan> shirish->  it's asking you tried gparted?
<shirish> kahrytan: nope, didn't try gparted.
<kahrytan> shirish->  I am on this who Force thing tonight (star wars)
<kahrytan> shirish-> I keep responding in force this and that
<shirish> kahrytan: thought as much, Obi wan ;)
<kahrytan> that reminds me .. i need to try that program on hardy
<shirish> kahrytan: this is strange, its reading only the ntfs partitions, and not the ext3 partitions at all :(
<shirish> kahrytan: also didn't see the usb partitions as well :(
<kahrytan> shirish-> gparted never seems to work for me period
<shirish> kahrytan: it worked for me :)
<kahrytan> It sits there .scanning
<TuxOtaku> hey guys, question, are there a LOT of changes between the RC and the release version of Hardy coming out on Thursday?
<kahrytan> scanning.. scanning... did the same in gutsy
<kahrytan> oh wait.. works now
<topyli> TuxOtaku: who knows? maybe some of the bugs will be fixed :)
<kahrytan> oh crap
<sroecker> TuxOtaku: see for yourself: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/hardy-changes/2008-April/date.html
<kahrytan> topyli->  Does Beta always have so many freakin updates?
<kahrytan> and RC
<TuxOtaku> topyli, got a link to a list of known bugs with the RC?
<topyli> kahrytan: yes
<kahrytan> 18 just poped up
<topyli> TuxOtaku: no, but i bet launchpad does
<kahrytan> topyli->  Feels like WIndows Update again
<Pici> meh
<kahrytan> oh wait .. not Windows Update. thats always bare.
<CapaH> What types of major issues (if any) are there that should prevent me from getting the release?
<kahrytan> So many bugs, so few updates for Windows.
<kahrytan> Pici->  im poking fun of windows
<Milos_SD> Hi, all... I think that there is a bug in amarok on Hardy... It is doing Update of collection every few minutes :S
<kahrytan> Milos_SD->  Let me show  you  to my friend, Launchpad.net
<Milos_SD> I don't know is that a bug or feature :D
<kahrytan> shirish->  gparted worked for me on usb partitions
<Milos_SD> so I want to ask you here :)
<kahrytan> Milos_SD->  Ubuntu isn't Windows. Bugs are features.
<shirish> kahrytan: same here, but if I try to allocate them into new ones, I'm not getting them. Dunno why
<kahrytan> oops
<kahrytan> Milos_SD->  Ubuntu isn't Windows. Bugs are not features.
<kahrytan> I messed up that joke
<mophead_> yup
<Milos_SD> kahrytan, if you don't want to answer my question, don't write anything than
<kahrytan> hey .. I havent slept all night
<Lunks> Wired network works only with "sudo ifup eth0" on a terminal window. For Wireless, it seems it has disappeared from network manager. =\
<Lunks> How to make it show up?
<Milos_SD> Yes, I know that bugs are not features :)
<kahrytan> Milos_SD->  then tell me what you done to duplicate/fix?
<kahrytan> shirish->  I am glad gparted works now
<kahrytan> shirish->  Did you delete old partitions?
<Milos_SD> but maybe that is not a bug, maybe that is what they wanted to do :)
<kahrytan> shirish->  then Allocate news one, then click Apply.
<kahrytan> Milos_SD->  like they have a mind of their own?
<shirish> kahrytan: I did a stupid mistake, I didn't unmount the volumes from nautilus
<kahrytan> Milos_SD->  Who should I call skynet is alive>
<shirish> tht's why I had issues
<kahrytan> shirish->  go ahead. say it. d'oh
<Lunks> Wired network works only with "sudo ifup eth0" on a terminal window. For Wireless, it seems it has disappeared from network manager. =\
<Lunks> How to make it show up?
<kahrytan> shirish->  thanks for reminding me of trying gparted
<syke> hi
<shirish> kahrytan: welcome, btw do you know how do I give names to them (labels)
<syke> I've been having a problem on my amd64 hp pavilion laptop where flash apps (pandora) hang
<syke> it seems that this is related to when my monitor dims due to the powersave mode I have it in
<unenough> hi, i have major problems with wifi on my amd64  laptop
<Lunks> help, help, help =D
<syke> it also happens when powermanager is in dynamic mode as well
<unenough> (atheros 5007EG)
<afallenhope> okay sorry about that people I'm back went out for lunch. Okay..... in my wine menu it shows a file that I removed... it's in the menu editor
<syke> can someone test this?
<shirish> kahrytan: right now they're staring at me like 1.3 GB media and 698.2 MB media (2 paritions
<afallenhope> like in the gnome menu editor it still shows but I deleted it.
<kahrytan> afallenhope->  probably needs a refresh?
<kahrytan> aka rebuild
<afallenhope> kahrytan: and I do that.... by...
<phoenix64> plz, anybody can tell me why ubuntu 8.04 completely locked my root account? sudo always fails (don't know why though), su fails because no password is set. Anything I can do without rebooting?
<kahrytan> phoenix64-> check sys logs?
<CapaH> If I install Hardy, as there are updates/bug fixes they will automatically download/install until the final release and then everything will be current right?
<syke> capah: correct
<CapaH> How do I do that?
<kahrytan> phoenix64->  by log, i mean auth.loh
<kahrytan> log
<syke> you'll see the little udpate icon in your tray, click on it, enter your passwd, and the updates will download and isntall
<phoenix64> well, "permission denied" ^^
<syke> that is, ubuntu will let you know when there are updates
<phoenix64> bbl, rebooting (livecd)
<kahrytan> CapaH->  RC updates are delivered constantly and you get Final as they come.
<CapaH> syke: Sorry, I mean -- how do I go to Hardy
<syke> oh
<CapaH> switch from Feisty to Hardy
<kahrytan> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<CapaH> cool thanks
<kahrytan> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<syke> capah: don't forget to back up your homedir first :)
<CapaH> sorry -- Gutsy to Hardy
<CapaH> and good idea syke
<kahrytan> CapaH-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<Pici> hoary, eh?
<kahrytan> oops my bad
<Lunks> Wired network works only with "sudo ifup eth0" on a terminal window. For Wireless, it seems it has disappeared from network manager. =\
<Pici> CapaH: /topic
<Lunks> How to make it show up?
<kahrytan> Pici->  where is that
<Pici> kahrytan: /topic
 * kahrytan slaps himself
<phoenix64> ah,ok, found it, I broke the groups -.-
<unenough> any hints on getting atheros wifi to work??
<unenough> on a 64-bit system
<kingv> ok does any one know if xps 1330 wireless card by broadcom will be supported and automatically detected/installed by 8.04
<kahrytan> PiCi, Do you think Vista is causing more people to look at alternatives?
<Pici> kahrytan: It wouldnt surprise me
<kahrytan> Pici->  Ill give it two years tops. When Xp support ends for good
<bicyclist1> @kahrytan: well vista was my final push for a complete switch
<kahrytan> bicyclist->  ditto
<kahrytan> bicyclist->  but i dual boot with xp
<bicyclist1> and my wife is now finally using her computer. in fact she likes ubuntu way more than xp
<kahrytan> bicyclist->  I use xp for dvd authoring. i love ulead.
<bicyclist1> kahrytan me too, the only thing still left to xp
<atlef> i just showed vista over to a old and slow disk and let hardy take over
<kahrytan> Yet another Ubuntu artivle ->http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7358483.stm
<atlef> the new and fast disk
<kahrytan> bicyclist->  You realized that Linux doesnt have good dvd author program yet?
<almel> If someone has 10 minutes to help, can they please PM me. Im attempting to get ATI to work on the latest 8.04 RC
<kingv> ok does any one know if xps 1330 wireless card by broadcom will be supported and automatically detected/installed by 8.04
<bicyclist1> true. kino is quiet ok, but i love the quick authorimg aspects of ulead
<kahrytan> bicyclist-> and animated menus.
<danny> err, i wish the del.icio.us toolbar worked with the new ff :[
<bicyclist1> yes, thats always impressive for my friends
<kahrytan> danny->  FF2 is atill available in repos
<danny> eh, i like everything else, though.  i can't decide between downgrading or going without the toolbar. :/
<kahrytan> danny->  niether is google stuff too btw
<bicyclist1> well with the final version hopefully all the plugins will be made available too
<kahrytan> bicyclist->  When FF3 is done, yet
<kahrytan> yeeah
<kingv> ok does any one know if xps 1330 wireless card by broadcom will be supported and automatically detected/installed by 8.04???
<kingv> anyone? :S
<kahrytan> kingv->  Try the live cd.
<mattik> Hello, When I removed fglrx and I selected ati, I got white screen instead of gnome desktop with kubuntu-kdm4
<kingv> 710 doesnt. but i havent tried beta or rc of 804
<mattik> kdm-kde4 I mean
<bicyclist1> kingv at least ndiswrapper should work....
<kahrytan> kingv->  you know you want to. It's tempting you, drawing you ever so near.
<kingv> bicyclist, thanks man
<kingv> kahrytan, are you inviting me to a gangbang?
<kahrytan> kingv->   now now. no need for that
<syke> ok
<syke> I entered my bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/220317
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220317 in ubuntu "flash hangs when screen blanks on laptop with hardy" [Undecided,New]
<kingv> kahrytan, it's ok. just tell me. :) i have friends to bring with
<ompaul> kingv, please don't continue with that
<kahrytan> kingv->  Keep it family friendly
<mophead> !language | kingv
<ubotu> kingv: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<syke> if there's any info I can/should add to help debug, let me know
<danny> haha :o
<kingv> language? i have not said anything offensive ppl. take it easy and chill
<mophead> I find it so odd that ubuntu only seems to want 18+ involved, yet wants to keep channels family friendly
<mophead> kingv: I'm not offended.  I'm just warning you so you don't get in trouble
<kingv> mophead, thanks man. but if i get in trouble for saying gangbang, mind as well put me in jail
<ompaul> kingv, not open to debate please drop it now thank you
<kahrytan> kingv, but the ubotu said family friendly channel
<kingv> ompaul, u just jealous cuz you're not invited. /dropped
<ompaul> edge push don't ;-)
<topyli> edge pushing. ur doin it wrong
<mophead> topyli: *rong, not wrong
<topyli> hmm if i mistype rong, is that right or rong?
<atlef> anyone using lastfm and rhythmbox. the song seems to come long before it actually changes
<atlef> *the song info
<topyli> atlef: last.fm knows more about your playlist than you do
<mophead> topyli: cat macros have their own distinct language and spelling, so it would be "rong" not "wrong" ;)
<kahrytan> atlef->  to latter, i dont see it
<kahrytan> atlef->  you mean playing last.gm?
<kahrytan> fm*
<ompaul> atlef, it uses mysql as a backend I remember reading about them looking to hire mysql people
<topyli> mophead: http://icanhascheezburger.com/2008/03/25/funny-pictures-constructive-feedback-ur-doin-it-wrong/
<atlef> ompaul: thank you
<ompaul> atlef, yw
<mophead> topyli: that's funny, I could have sworn it was spelled "rong."  Anyway, we're way off topic.
<atlef> skip does not work either, so i just installed lastfm and use that instead of the rhythmbox plugin
<Assid> heya
<danny> hi :]
<atlef> amarok also had som issues with lastfm, they said it would be fixed in 1.5
<Assid> so the carnage began yet?
<ompaul> !hardy | Assid
<ubotu> Assid: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<danny> atlef: is there a way to love/tag tracks for last.fm in amarok?  i could never find one.  :/
<atlef> yes
<danny> how? :o
<kahrytan> I couldnt get Rhythembox to play last.fm
<atlef> danny: but never checked if they actually gets loved/banned
<Assid> yeah i know. but knowing how many people out there want it BEFORE the next guy.. i wouldnt be surprised if its hectic already
<ompaul> Assid, isntall the RC and sudo apt-get update = its as good as the next guy
<atlef> danny: need to bee in context somrthing on the lefthand side
<atlef> *bee *something
<Assid> ompaul: true.. but if you were here for the last release.. or rather in the release party.. it was nuts.. everyone wanted the iso
<atlef> *be
<atlef> man, and i'm not even dyslectic
<Pici> what about dyslexic?
<atlef> right, see
<atlef> tired maybe
<ompaul> Assid, ehh been in this house since hardy heron
<kahrytan> I upgraded to Hardy before release so I didnt have to get in line for release :-P
<ompaul> kahrytan, its just a shorter line
<ompaul> now get behind me ;-)
<kahrytan> No
<kahrytan> How about side by side?
<ompaul> that will do
<ompaul> sudo apt-get running shoes ;-)
<ompaul> right I have gone too far off topic - better do something else
<kahrytan> I never know update manager gets so crazy pre-release
<kahrytan> I've seen about 26+ updates in 24 hours
<kahrytan> I will still download Final ISO but I won't be running like crazy man forit
<ompaul> kahrytan, you can expect to see a lot more coming up on a beta or release candidate
<kahrytan> RC is up.
<bicyclist1> kahrytan that is true , quiet a lot updates so close to release
<kahrytan> it's RC->Final now
<ompaul> kahrytan, yeah, but in terms of churn on the way
<kahrytan> You mean.. allot more updates to come?
<mophead> kahrytan: at least you get updates!  My sda2 partition is too small to update anything, until I back up all my data, resize the partitions, and then put all the date back on the computer
<mophead> data^
<kahrytan> Should I just set it to automatically update?
<mnemo> did the 2.6.25 kernel roll out as a hardy package yet?
<kahrytan> I got it to download by default.
<Pici> mnemo: no, and it wont
<mnemo> pici: hmm ok
<kahrytan> Pici->  you saw that second one coming.
<Pici> kahrytan: indeed
<kahrytan> Pici->  can you predict next lottery numbers for me?
<Pici> kahrytan: not reliably
<kahrytan> darn
<unenough> i'm sure it will involve one of the digits, 0-9
<mnemo> basically, I had sound working all through hardy but then just a couple of days ago I got this 2.6.14-16 kernel which tells me I ain't got my soundcard at all?
<_Lucretia_> is there an option for a hw mouse cursor for fglrx? I have enabled compiz, but playing gl apps or movies in a window produces massive flickering. if I go fullscreen for the movies it works until I move the mouse which results in bad flickering.
<_Lucretia_> ta
<Sonja> i get no sound in most appz.
<cvd-pr> how the hell i unistall the VitualBox.sh? apt-get remove VirtualBox = E: Couldn't find package VirtualBox
<cvd-pr> but the command to run it is VirtualBox
<kahrytan> cvd-pr-> use the package name
<Flannel> cvd-pr: When you install stuff that isn't a package, you can't remove it like a package
<lumm> isnt package name virtualbox-ose?:P
<kahrytan> Hello Flannel
<cvd-pr> VirtualBox_1.5.6-1_Linux_x86.run
<Flannel> Howdy kahrytan
<cvd-pr> how i unistall that?
<Flannel> cvd-pr: right, that's not a package.  Depending on how the run file is setup, it may or may not be easy to remove, you'll have to consult whatever documentation came with it
<cvd-pr> nothing
<Flannel> cvd-pr: How about documentation on the website you got it from?
<wastrel> is compiz still going to be crashy in the release?
<wastrel> :]
<atlef> cvd-pr: the one in synaptic is 1.5.6
<kahrytan> cvd-pr->  its referencing gutsy but here http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?p=18749
<kahrytan> the VirtualBox Guest Additions installation script does not provide that functio at the moment. But you can deactivate the additions. Just be sure that all vboxadd* modules will not be loaded during startup, and remove vboxvideo and vboxmouse from your X configuration.
<dhq> how do i update to hardy
<mophead> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kahrytan> dhq->  pici says /topic
<dhq> ok
<Sharpie> when i have a media player running, i don't have any sound when i try playing flash videos (let's say on youtube). to get sound working i have to stop the media player and restart firefox. any solution to that?
<kahrytan> mophead->  remember .. /topic
<Pici> kahrytan: no need to put my name in everything, it pings me and I think that I'm really needed in the channel
<kahrytan> Pici->  am i annoying you. sorry.
<mophead> kahrytan: hmm?
<kahrytan> mophead->  upgrade method is in topic.
<mophead> oh, hey, whaddaya know
<kahrytan> mophead->  If it was a snake, it would have bitten us by now.
<osmosis> the icon for xchat-gnome is broken after first installing, but is fine after a reboot.
<osmosis> it was this way in gutsy, and appears the same in hardy.
<kahrytan> osmosis->  try logout/login?
<Sharpie> kahrytan: best. tip. ever.
<osmosis> kahrytan: not specifically, but that may have worked too.
<kahrytan> Sharpie->  saves time :)
<kahrytan> I bet reloading nautilus might work?
<Sharpie> use irssi
<kahrytan> bah CLI.
<kahrytan> CLI is like a disease to me
<Sharpie> when i have a media player running, i don't have any sound when i try playing flash videos (let's say on youtube). to get sound working i have to stop the media player and restart firefox. any solution to that?
<atlef> !pulse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<atlef> !pulseaudio
<ubotu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<mophead> Sharpie: I'm not sure what the solution is, but I did see a page on it today - try googling something like "flash and media player simultaneously" or something
<crimsun> Sharpie: is libflashsupport installed?
<Sharpie> just installed it, yup it fixed it
<Sharpie> probably the simplest and weirdest solution to any problem ever
<crimsun> be aware that libflashsupport may expose a lot of instability in Firefox
<crimsun> that's why it's no longer a dependency of flashplugin-nonfree
<mophead> crimsun: what do you mean?
<crimsun> (bug 192888)
<DanaG> Do the nspluginwrapper thing.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192888 in pulseaudio "firefox crashes on flash contents" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192888
<Sharpie> i don't think the ubuntu firefox can get more unstable than it already is
<DanaG> Crashing every 3 YouTube pages... that's what.
<atlef> crimsun: thank you for that tip
<_Lucretia_> Sharpie: I've not had any problems with FF, but my gutsy install, the FF was uber-crap
<mophead> DanaG: I hear you.  youtube is hopeless for me right now
<Sharpie> _Lucretia_: yup
<kahrytan> crimsun->  thats ff3 or ff2?
<DanaG> Do the libflashsupport thing mentioned in that report.
<Sharpie> my firefox crashed 600mbs into a 690 mb download :P
<crimsun> kahrytan: it doesn't matter.
<mnemo> interesting, I've actually never seen my FF3 crash on hardy
<kahrytan> I dont use ff3
<_Lucretia_> Sharpie: on gutsy, constant hangs, usually JS related
<mophead> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<mophead> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<Sharpie> flash causes most of my problems
<mophead> E: Directory '/var/log/apt/' missing
<mophead> wha??
<Sharpie> mophead: sudo mkdir -p /var/log/apt
<Sharpie> :P
<mophead> Sharpie: yay! thanks.  now it just says I don't have enoughs pace
 * mophead sighs
<kahrytan> Sharpie->  Now thats a good one
<mnemo> Sharpie: haha =)
<Sharpie> =p
<kahrytan> Sharpie->  that is the best.tip.ever
<Sharpie> well it did solve the problem, kinda
<mophead> yeah, it did
<hwilde> it solved that specific symptom, probably not the underlying problem
<doofy_> anyone know what the latest update to the bluetooth stack and bluez adds?
<Sharpie> only the flying spaghetti monster knows how it got deleted in the first place
<mnemo> i usually see like 16 modules when I do "lsmod | grep snd" but now I got this latest updates on hardy I get zero results back when I do "lsmod | grep snd" so where did all my modules go and how can I get them back?
<kahrytan> mnemo->  they are hiding from you.  I see them fine here.
<Arelis> Is there anyone here who is running the latest upgraded version of Hardy?
<rsk> Arelis: i am
<mnemo> Arelis: yes
<kahrytan> Arelis->  Let me get back to you on that okay?
<Arelis> How is it? How is the Firefox 3 Beta 5?
<rsk> it's ok
<Sharpie> Arelis: it's foxy
<rsk> no problems
<Arelis> i am running the Release Candidate right now (fresh install)
<kahrytan> Arelis->  Limited Extension support.
<darthanubis> bug 220327
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220327 in eggdrop "*** stack smashing detected ***: ./eggdrop terminated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220327
<bicyclist2> arelis running hardy since the beta and i like it
<bicyclist2> did an upgrade
<DanaG> Dang, now I want soup.
<kahrytan> DanaG->  go get some and share with the group
<Sharpie> i did an upgrade which caused my graphics drivers to malfunction, so i had to format and reinstall =[
<Milos_SD> Here Firefox 3 Beta 5 need few seconds to exit ... I don't know why, on Beta 3 it quit immediatly
<DanaG> FF3 sucks at quitting.
<DanaG> quit-﻿chug﻿chug﻿chugFORCEQUIT
<kahrytan> Question: When FF3 is release, hardy gets final update?
<bicyclist2> i have a problem with fspot not quitting
<Sharpie> bicyclist2: kill it
<crimsun> mnemo: dpkg -L linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)|awk '/snd().*ko/'|wc -l
<bicyclist2> sure that works but that is not the way
<bicyclist2> i expect it
<kahrytan> bicyclis1->  run it in CLI and look for an error.
<bicyclist2> i couldn
<bicyclist2> i did but there was no error
<Sharpie> bicyclist2: are you sure you're pressing the X button and not the minimize one?
<crimsun> doofy_: it readds hidd and pand.
<mnemo> crimsun: returns "160", what does that mean?
<crimsun> mnemo: it means the modules certainly exist
<bicyclist2> i am very sure, also tried exit from menu
<crimsun> mnemo: now, `lspci -nv|grep -A1 040[13]'
<kahrytan> Does FF3 B5 get automatic update to FF3 full release?
<mophead> Is there any way I can clear some space on my sda2, until I have a chance tor epartition?
<mophead> I already did sudo apt-get clean
<mdfrostt> how can a network manager see all available wireless networks but not be able to connect to any of them (whether they be WPA, WEP, or open)?  I've used both Hardy Heron's default network manager and Wicd, but they both fail on obtaining an IP address.
<bicyclist2> mophead you could check for large files you no longer need
<DanaG> stupid baobab: doesn't show files!
<mophead> I don't know which ones I need, though
<DanaG> I use filelight instead.
<bicyclist2> i had quiet some archives
<doofy_> crimsun, im trying to get a bluetooth earpiece to show up as an audio device. i get it connected, but it doesnt show up as an option in skype for audio
<mnemo> crimsun: it returns: 00:1b.0 0403: 8086:284b (rev 03)
<mnemo> 	Subsystem: 103c:30cc
<mophead> sda2 only has my OS and I beleive that's it
<kahrytan> I guess no answer me :(
<mophead> bicyclist2: my home folder is on a seperate partition
<bicyclist2> hmm
<crimsun> mnemo: what happens when you `sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel'?
<Arelis> rsk, mnemo, kahrytan: When you guys open a terminal, is it's background light yellow?
<DanaG> filelight!
<DanaG> !info filelight
<ubotu> filelight (source: filelight): show where your diskspace is being used. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 608 kB, installed size 1740 kB
<rsk> it's black here Arelis
<DanaG> I only use two KDE/QT apps:
<DanaG> filelight and VirtualBox.
<kahrytan> Arelis->  My is default color, whie
<kahrytan> white
<Arelis> kahrytan: weird. I think that the upgrade has turned my terminal yellow
<kahrytan> Arelis->  try different monitor?
<mnemo> Arelis: i have black background in terminal (i changed it)
<Arelis> kahrytan: it's not my monitor.
<Arelis> yes, it's set to "Black on light yellow", which is at the top of the list
<Arelis> Maybe they changed the default
<Pici> Well thats ugly
<Arelis> Pici: try it
<Pici> Arelis: I prefer white on black
<Killeroid> green on black
<bicyclist2> 'illeroid me too
<Arelis> Pici: Yes, it's good. But then, the whole screen is not black, still bright.
<kahrytan> Pici, Will FF3 be updated to final when it's released for hardy?
<Arelis> the upgrade i'm doing right now is very big. is it gonna be this big everytime something changes?
<Pici> kahrytan: I'm thinking it will be in 8.04.1
<bicyclist2> arelis only for major upgrades
<kahrytan> Pici->  you are funny
<Arelis> bicyclist2: so what i'm doing now, is a major upgrade?
<Arelis> what is it upgrading to?
<bicyclist2> you upgrade from what?
<kahrytan> Pici->  Are you saying yes?
<mnemo> crimsun: you fixed by sound now, thanks a million.. I was infact missing the linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-386 package just as you suspected
<Pici> kahrytan: I'm saying maybe, I'm not a developer
<Arelis> bicyclist2: Release Candidate, This is my first update since first install
<kahrytan> Arelis->  and you will get allot more updates
<bicyclist2> first install was what?
<Arelis> Pici, kahrytan: isn't it upgrading to the final version? (distrowatch says somewhere that the final version was "released" today but CD's won't be available until 24 april)
<Pici> Arelis: No... Hardy is not released until the 24th.  We have a release candidate out now though.
<Bravewolf> Hello all! Is there anybody who installed Hardy RC and was able to update acpid? I receive an error in the post install script.
<Gokee2> I am installing the latest xubuntu 8.04 and when doing "Prepare partions" (manually because it would not tell me what it did by itself) it pops up a msg saying some of the partitions you created are too small please make / 1.5 G (If I counted the numbers right.  But I have / at 39 G already.  Any idea whats wrong?  I think I will just tell it to go on anyway
<nemo> Gokee2: erm.
<bicyclis1> Eine Musik-Nachrichten-Sitzung wurde angefragt. Bitte klicken Sie das MM-Icon zum Akzeptieren.
<nemo> Gokee2: someone complained about that in here once before.
<nemo> Gokee2: and they had screwed up and confused MiB with GiB
<DanaG> Ooh, Minefield fixes the godawful long close time for FF3.
<nemo> sooo. be sure you aren't creating a 39MiB partition :-p
<Gokee2> nemo, Ya...  its 39028 MB
<bhsx> pretty cool, has anyone checked out mibbit.com? it's ajaxifide irc client....  i'm an xchat kinda guy myself but this is pretty cool... anyway...  firefox keeps crashing on me in rc1 and a lot of odd quirks that didn't seem to be happenning til the 'release'... anyone else notice this?
<Gokee2> I would take a screenshot but don`t see any way to in this installer
<bhsx> FF crashes specifically when using flash
<bhsx> sometimes at youtube, sometimes at southparkstudios.com
<Gokee2> Hmm also while I am at it how can I make sure network is working?  Install always seems a little messed up if setup can`t get on the internet
<bhsx> sometimes it doesn't crash...
<Gokee2> Hehe vt`s are here :)
<danny> bhsx: yeah, it's always one that for me.  usually if its been open for a couple hours.
<danny> done*
<Gokee2> For my flash in FF crashes and I need to restaert FF to get flash back
<Gokee2> me*
<kahrytan> bhsx-> is it bug 192888?
<Gokee2> restart*
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192888 in pulseaudio "firefox crashes on flash contents" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192888
<Jawshie> Hello guys! I set up 8.04 RC and installed it with LTSP described here:    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall  . I was under the impression that I should boot a thin client immediately... when I try I do boot but its to something called "Busybox." What do I need to do to get a desktop on my thin clients?
<mophead> Why are varlock and varrun/ 1009M in Ubuntu? do they need to be that large?
<kahrytan> bhsx->  you still there?
<homer_> why are ATA disks in 8.04 are mapped to sd ?
<Pici> homer_: They've been like that since at least Feisty
<mnemo> Gokee2: to make sure networking works you can ping a server on your LAN or use something that requires internet access (like for instance you can open the update manager and press "check")
<homer_> Pici, realy? ok sorry not seen this in feisty, maybe don't look at it :-)
<Gokee2> mnemo, I booted in installer mode so I was wondering where I could put in a command...  I found the vt`s though :)
<mnemo> Gokee2: ahh okay
<nemo> Gokee2: hitting printscreen should take a screenshot :-p
<Gokee2> Hmm  And where would I get to the screenshot at?
<kahrytan> nemo->  I just now realized that today.
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs>  i use hardy. installed ntfs-config. when i run it, when trying to add V's the apply button turns gray. i looked at the exec line and it says: gksu ntfs-config, but i don't get asked for a password. i tried gksudo. i get asked for pass word but still can't change a thing. please help!
<nemo> Gokee2: well. it should tell you...
<Bravewolf> I search the BTS and I discovered the same problem (#219886)
<Gokee2> nemo, Did nothing as far as I could tell
<Gokee2> Well...  nothing exept freeze the installer....
<GNUtoo> hello, is ubuntu hardy  installation supposed to work in qemu?
<Ben_Cs> anybody please?
<GNUtoo> cause i have problem with the ata...ata1: port slow to respond, please be patient (Statux 0xd8)
<GNUtoo> and then it reset the drive...
<GNUtoo> Ben_Cs, what's the problem?
<Ben_Cs> GNUtoo:  i use hardy. installed ntfs-config. when i run it, when trying to add V's the apply button turns gray. i looked at the exec line and it says: gksu ntfs-config, but i don't get asked for a password. i tried gksudo. i get asked for pass word but still can't change a thing. please help!
<Gokee2> OUCH!  I pressed the power button real quick to see if I could have the installer exit nicly and a loud steady beep came from my computer until I held down power!
<Ben_Cs> GNUtoo: it's as if i don't have a full access or something?
<GNUtoo> Ben_Cs, mabe that's app armor? i realy don't know here...
<GNUtoo> Ben_Cs, and i don't know app-armor at all...(i only know selinux a little bit)
<GNUtoo> but were you asked for your password BEFORE?
<GNUtoo> because once you are granted the right to be root you have it for other things...
<mophead> Is there anywhere online where people are putting information on ff3's flash issues?
<Ben_Cs> GNUtoo: yes synaptic, but it's as if ntfs-config wants something more
<GNUtoo> try sudo su then ntfs-config but i realy don't know this app
<KLes> Hi, sometime my laptop freeze (macbook) with Hardy. Where can i search ?
<KLes> it is caused by compiz ...
<Ben_Cs> GNUtoo: doesn't help
<Ben_Cs> i guess i'll do it manually. wierd
<Ben_Cs> another question:
<GNUtoo> yes?
<Ben_Cs> when i first put icon theme in .icons and changed my mouse icon theme i was asked if i want to auto-start the icon-something-app at startup. i said no, but now i see that after reboot the icons i set don't take place. so i probably need that app autostarted, but i don't know what app is that.
<KLes> I've got this message on Xorg.log.old : tossed event which came in late
<GNUtoo> Ben_Cs,  make a ps -aux, then run the app,then make ps-aux and compare the output and you'll have the app
<KLes> and mieqEnequeue: out-of-order valuator event; dropping.
<RyanPrior> Alacarte is broken for me in Hardy. Can anybody else delete menu items?
<Ben_Cs> GNUtoo: i don't know what app it is. it's something that i saw first time and didn't remember.
<Amaranth> RyanPrior: I can delete items just fine
<Ben_Cs> the problem is that the mouse icons i copied to ~/.icons directory and set in options, don't get remembered after reboot
<Pici> As can I
<GNUtoo> Ben_Cs, don't know either...sorry
<RyanPrior> Amaranth: Well, I've tried everything I can think of and asking Alacarte to delete something has absolutely no effect.
<RyanPrior> Amaranth: Can you think of any conditions which would prevent me from being able to delete things?
<Ben_Cs> ok thanks anyway
<Pici> RyanPrior: How are you trying to delete it?
<Pici> The delete key? or the right click option?
<Amaranth> RyanPrior: You're out of space on the partition /home is mounted on? You have bad permission on ~/.local/share/applications/? The item has a '/' in the name?
<RyanPrior> Pici: I have two methods - right-click and select delete, or select with left-click and hit the delete key.
<Amaranth> Pici: they do the same thing
<Pici> Amaranth: I figured, but just wanted to be sure
<Amaranth> It doesn't actually delete anything, it just makes it so hidden alacarte doesn't show it
<Amaranth> and removes it from Open With
<Amaranth> in nautilus
<RyanPrior> Amaranth: I though it might be something like that. I hate how alacarte is designed.
<Amaranth> *cough*
<RyanPrior> Amaranth: Anyway, none of the three things you suggested are true in my case. Permissions are fine, /home has plenty of space, no / in the name.
<Amaranth> RyanPrior: Run it from a terminal and see if it says anything
<Amaranth> I think in the next version of alacarte I'm going to remove the delete functionality
<Amaranth> Was stupid to add it, people should just hide things they don't want to see
<RyanPrior> Amaranth: No output to the console.
<RyanPrior> Amaranth: How about having delete *actually delete*?
<Amaranth> Not actually possible
<Amaranth> And insane
<RyanPrior> .desktop files are mission-critical?
<Greenery> i want to install nvidia driver, how do I do that in Kubuntu? I checked Hardware Driver manager, it offers me no choice
<Amaranth> They are hard to recover when you want them back and easy to have come back when you don't want them to
<Amaranth> RyanPrior: delete /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop, reinstall firefox, watch it come back
<Amaranth> RyanPrior: Delete everything in /usr/share/applications/, see if you know how to get it all back.
<RyanPrior> Amaranth: precisely, that's the behaviour I want.
<Amaranth> RyanPrior: If you delete the actual firefox.desktop it'll come back when firefox gets updated
<Amaranth> Because you should not delete files that another package owns
<RyanPrior> Amaranth: that would be good. If I wanted it hidden but still there I would hide it, but when I hit "delete" I expect there to be some actual deletion going on.
<Amaranth> Because it'll just put them back because you've done something you are not supposed to do
<Amaranth> RyanPrior: Then I'll just remove the delete option
<Amaranth> The whole point of alacarte is it is non-destructive
<RyanPrior> Amaranth: what happens when I uninstall software and it doesn't clean up its icons? (My common usage case).
<Amaranth> RyanPrior: Delete them yourself
<RyanPrior> Amaranth: Rather than use the tool that comes with Ubuntu for managing the application menu? Why?
<Amaranth> And don't use such broken software
<Amaranth> Because alacarte is not meant for that
<RyanPrior> Amaranth: Obviously, using perfect software would solve everything - but I'm not using perfect software, so I need tools that are useful and do what they say.
<Amaranth> RyanPrior: You are not going to win this argument.
<RyanPrior> Amaranth: That's a strange thing to say - what would "winning" even mean?
<Amaranth> RyanPrior: Convincing me to make alacarte damage your filesystem.
<Lamego> Amaranth, intentionally deletting a .desktop file is filesystem damage ? *cof* *cof*
 * Pici agrees with Amaranth 
<Amaranth> Lamego: Things in /usr/share belong to the package that installed them
<RyanPrior> Amaranth: Perhaps we need two applications - we can call one the "Menu Icon Hider" and one the "Menu Icon Manager".
<Amaranth> Lamego: alacarte has no right to mess with them
<Pici> Plus, like you said, they may be re-created when the package is updated
<Amaranth> and the package manager will just repair the damage anyway
<Amaranth> yeah
<RyanPrior> Well, I definitely agree that you should remove the "delete" functionality.
<Lamego> ok, so what about making it a bit smarter, and checking if the file belongs to a deb package and warning about it ?
<peeps[work]> my firefox just got really unresponsive and looks like it closed itself, is there a log somewhere I can look to see what happened/
<Amaranth> Lamego: dpkg -S takes _ages_
<RyanPrior> And I suppose I'll have to learn how the whole menu system works, since the GUI tool won't do the thing I need it to do.
<Amaranth> Lamego: alacarte takes long enough to start as it is, that would add about 10 minutes to the start time
<Lamego> Amaranth, with the full pathname it's quite fast
<Amaranth> plus you'd have to run as root and alacarte should never be run as root :)
<dany_21a> Amaranth: why checking on startup? check on delete
<Amaranth> Lamego: you are blessed with a fast disk
<Amaranth> dany_21a: So now delete takes a minute
<Amaranth> Anyway, not interested
<Lamego> Amaranth, not really, I have a regular disk, it took 0.113s
<RyanPrior> Amaranth: Where are .desktop files stored apart from ~/.local/share/applications ?
<peeps[work]> I have been trying to run IntelliJ Idea 7.0.3 on Hardy 64bit, and it seems to be very unstable, it often becomes unresponsive, and stops redrawing the window and I have to kill it and restart.  does anyone else use IDEA here?  or maybe notice problems in other Java applications
<Amaranth> RyanPrior: /usr/share/applications/, /usr/local/share/applications, anywhere defined in XDG_DATA_DIRS and XDG_DATA_GNOME
<Amaranth> err, XDG_DATA_HOME
<peeps[work]> i don't know if the IntelliJ thing it's related to my firefox crashing or not
<Amaranth> RyanPrior: the menu spec is a PITA
<peeps[work]> it's about the 5th time today I had to kill IntelliJ IDEA.  it was much more stable on my previous computer with Gutsy and 32bit linux.  I don't know how to diagnose any further what the issue is though
<RyanPrior> Amaranth: I know, that's why I haven't read it very carefully. And why I prefer GUI tools for menu management.
<Amaranth> alacarte used to be called smeg, the menu spec makes me curse a lot
<Pici> hehe
<alfermp> hello bazhang
 * Amaranth really needs to finish up the version of alacarte on his disk
<Amaranth> rewrite in vala but i was really pushing vala to its limit when i was working on it and didn't completely understand everything about vala
<Amaranth> so it still needs quite a bit of work
<gonzzor> I'm having trouble installing 8.04 Server in my Vmware Workstation machine
<gonzzor> The installation process just hangs.
<_Rambaldi_> i am learning to write scripts in for bash (gedit) but i a getting a little frustrated counting lines to locate mistakes, is there a software for writing scripts that has line numbers?
<gonzzor> _Rambaldi_: You could just use CTRL+i
<gonzzor> Is there someway to find out what's wrong with the installation on vmware?
<_Rambaldi_> thanks gonzzor
<gonzzor> :)
<_Rambaldi_> what about writing scripts in terminal
<Killeroid> _Rambaldi_: i temporarily forgot the command sbut i do know vi and nano both have coomands that display what line you are currently on
<Auctionedllama> Hi
<_Rambaldi_> vi dont like it so much
<Auctionedllama> I just installed Hardy a day ago... and was wondering why my GUI bars at the top and bottom won't switch to a theme?
<Killeroid> _Rambaldi_: i prefer nano
<gonzzor> In vim you can use ctrl+G
<Auctionedllama> Ya so, I just got hardy recently, and the GUI bars at the top stay grey, no matter what theme I apply.. how can I fix this?
<Auctionedllama> Hey uh, can anyone help ?
<_Rambaldi_> do you mean the panel
<PedanticSteve> Auctionedllama: do you mean the title bar of your windows?
<Auctionedllama> Pedanticsteve, no the bar at the top that says apps, places, etc, and the bar at the bottom
<Auctionedllama> my windows work fine
<_Rambaldi_> right click and select properties and background, solid color....
<Auctionedllama> wait, but aren't they supposed to have a theme applied? or am I rettarded? xD
<_Rambaldi_> no its independent
<Auctionedllama> in 7.10 the theme I applied would go up there..
<Auctionedllama> O really?
<homer_> are there any issues playing audio cd's in 8.04? i have problems play them correct
<Auctionedllama> hmm.. how can I make thta all cool?
<_Rambaldi_> well it should have actually
<Auctionedllama> _rambaldi_ so I can't make it apply a theme to those?
<jac0b-w> does anyone know if the "The folder contents could not be displayed" error has been fixed in hardy?
<Auctionedllama> how did studo do that?
<Auctionedllama> *studio
<_Rambaldi_> have you tried logging off and on, somtimes the theme is not applied globally
<hwilde> anybody seen this error before?  "EOF in empty packet"
<Auctionedllama> guys, is there a program for linux I can d/l that formats partitions?
<robertw> linux comes with one
<robertw> at least
<Phusion> hey there, I'm running 8.04 and since going from 7.10, Virtualbox refuses to grab the mouse when running WinXP
<Auctionedllama> what is it called robertw?
<hwilde> !gparted | Auctionedllama
<ubotu> Auctionedllama: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<Phusion> Auctionedllama: gparted is good
<robertw> mke2fs
<robertw> gparted is good, too
<Auctionedllama> thanks mate
<Phusion> so, anyone run into that virtualbox problem?
<robertw> that lets you create and format them
<Auctionedllama> O ya, one thing
<Auctionedllama> My mouse.. is like
<Auctionedllama> I can't scroll up
<robertw> Phusion, haven't tried VBOX yet.  I am more of a VMWare guy myself.
<Phusion> yeah... hrmm might give that a shot
<Phusion> is there a free VMWare for lewnix?
<Auctionedllama> I change it so in compiz, scrolling down spins the cube, but it won't scroll up, and no scroll up won't work on anything. if you get what I mean
<robertw> Phusion, yeah, it's called VMWare Server
<Phusion> word.
<Auctionedllama> how do I fix my mouse problem, and how do I open gparted? :P
<_Rambaldi_> gksu gparted
<white_eagle> sorrt
<white_eagle> sorry*
<hwilde> anybody seen this error before?  "EOF in empty packet"
<edoceo> Anyone know status of PostgreSQL 8.3 in Ubuntu Hardy?  My apt-cache shows some 8.3 and some 8.2 parts
<BCBudLover83> hey. for some reason my ntfs and fat32 drives dont automount in 8.04. is anyone else having the same problem?
<alfermp> hey guys i have problem with Hardy and my wireless card
<white_eagle> I love how atheros chips are supported by just clicking a box
<BCBudLover83> does ubuntu automount for any of you?
<negge> BCBudLover83 yeah it works great for me, but there was a bug earlier that messed it up a bit
<BCBudLover83> a bug with the rc?
<BCBudLover83> or like an ooold bug?
<negge> BCBudLover83 I don't know if it's in the RC anymore
<negge> what do you mean when you say automount doesn't work? can't you mount your drives at all or is the mount point changing every reboot?
<BCBudLover83> its weird because i see the drives under the places tab, but they arn't mounted till i click them. and i checked the fstab and i didn't see any entries in there for my drives
<alfermp> i'm negge
<tanner> ugh. i wish they would fix the damn automounting issue
<UnNaturalHigh> if I did `update-manager --devel-release` would that just be equivalent to adding the hardy repo's and doing `sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade`?
<orvokki> Mostly except you'd remove the chances of human errors.
<UnNaturalHigh> orvokki, what do you mean human error? the second way seems pretty automated
<redwhitewaldo> how do i play midi files in 8.04?+
<homer_> does anyone know why my 8.04 always make a fs check on boot?
<_Rambaldi_> tanner, whats the problem with autmounting
<orvokki> UnNaturalHigh: Erm, the second way would include you adding Hardy repos yourself.
<lol_h> on 8.04, will all home folders still be +rx to everyone by default?
<orvokki> Whereas the first way is automated.
<negge> tanner I thought they fixed it already, hasn't been a problem for me at all lately
<UnNaturalHigh> orvokki, I already have hardy repos added and pinned, as I have been using the hardy kernel for sometime now
<UnNaturalHigh> orvokki, I was just gonna do a full-upgrade to the hardy repo's today and wanted to ensure I was doing it properly in comparison to the command `update-manager --devel-release`
<orvokki> I rather recommend using update-manager, really.
<nemo> aye
<nemo> just finished it myself. was quite smooth.
<nemo> (on a system I hadn't updated yet)
<nemo> want to beat the rush :)
<mirak> hi
<mirak> libxine1-xvdr is broken again.
<mirak> you need to update this package when you update libxine
<mirak> otherwise it breaks
<komputes> how can one cat a long string into your paste buffer?
<peter78> I've been getting random system freezes along with the fans going crazy on my laptop, any help/ advice?
<nemo> komputes: Xpaste?
<adinc> hello, does someone know if those usb to rs232 adapter you can buy on the market do also work with linux?
<komputes> nemo: more info on that, how does it work, do you use/recommend it?
<nemo> komputes: hm. actually. you want piping
<nemo> xclip would be better for that
 * nemo checks to see if it is in ubuntu
<nemo> woot. it is
<komputes> nemo: pipe as in = |
 * nemo installs it
<komputes> oh theres a package called pope
 * komputes looks
<nemo> yep, works
<nemo> $ echo yep, works | xclip
<nemo> komputes: presumably that is what you wanted? :)
<komputes> nemo: so i just cat anything into xclip (presuming xclip is part of pipe.deb)
<nemo> komputes: pretty much.
<nemo> komputes: don't know why I never bothered installing it on this system.
<nemo> komputes: xpaste is pretty handy too though
<komputes> nemo: I can't find pipe
<komputes> sudo apt-get install pipe ?
<nemo> komputes: ummm
<nemo> dude
<nemo> komputes: a pipe is a standard shell concept
<nemo> komputes: cat foo.txt | xclip
<nemo> the | <- that is a pipe
<nemo> komputes: the package xclip is in is... shocking. xclip ;)
<komputes> nemo: so the package is xclip
<komputes> ok
<nemo> komputes: if you'd typed xclip at a prompt it would have told you that :-p
<redwhitewaldo> which of the 2 plugin choices for firefox 3 beta 5 should i choose: 1) media plug-in for gecko browsers OR 2) MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla?
<komputes> hehe
 * komputes brainfarts
<latitu> no sound in hardy.......
<komputes> latitu: are you sure you're not deaf
<komputes> :)
<ar3ac> someone can confirm me about "m3u problem" with Totem or Audacious ?
<komputes> i'm kidding, thanks nemo
<pen> is there alternatives besides OOo?
<rsk> pen: abiword
<Amaranth> pen: abiword is a decent work processor
<Amaranth> not as many features but really small and fast
<rsk> or staroffice
<Amaranth> s/work/word/
<Amaranth> staroffice is OOo
<rsk> but it might be depracated by OOo
<pen> abiword?
<pen> ok
<pen> besides abiword?
<rsk> kword i think it's called
<rsk> or kwrite maybe
<danny_> can I post a link to a post i made on ubuntuforums to save time, or is that against some kind of ruules?  :x
<UnNaturalHigh> pen, medit
<pen> UnNaturalHigh: medit?
<pen> rsk: k
<nemo> Amaranth: staroffice is almost completely deprecated by openoffice
<nemo> Amaranth: except for the project management portion.
<nemo> Amaranth: project management/calendaring.
<Phusion> I am running Ubuntu 8.04 and when running Virtualbox, it will not grab the mouse
<Amaranth> nemo: staroffice is OOo + fonts
<Phusion> has anyone else run into this problem?
<nemo> Amaranth: + pm/calendaring
<Coder7> I'm struggling to get OpenLDAP + TLS to work while testing 8.04, any ideas?
<UnNaturalHigh> pen, http://mooedit.sourceforge.net/
<bipolar> Coder7: authentication?
<bipolar> Coder7: Is it hanging on boot?
<Coder7> bipolar: no, it loads just fine
<Coder7> I just can't get it to do a damn thing with TLS encryption
<darkphader> how to keep xorg.conf from being overwritten?
<bipolar> Coder7: oh... the TLS-* lines?
<Coder7> I've tried a dozen different configs with various options
<Coder7> been Googling and hacking around all day
<sahin_h> Why there is no default helper application in firefox-3 on Kubuntu Hardy?
<Coder7> first road bump was AppArmor
<bipolar> Coder7: create /etc/ldap/ldap.conf and put JUST the TLS_* lines in there.
<Coder7> next, I can't get the thing to log reliably
<bipolar> Coder7: the rest of the config goes in /etc/ldap.conf
<Coder7> bipolar: I thought ldap.conf was only for nss stuff
<bipolar> Coder7: not anymore
<bipolar> Coder7: it's all been unified. there is even a debconf script to do the heavy lifting
<Coder7> hrm, okay
<gonzzor> Doesn't Ubuntu server support unionfs?
<protocol1> whats the latest kernel for hardy?
<bipolar> Coder7: when you 'apt-get install libpam-ldap libnss-ldap nss-updatedb' it will ask you about your setup. if it doesn't ask, it sees a custom config, or saw one at one point, and won't clober it.
<bipolar> Coder7: that confused the hell outta me
<bipolar> you have to apt-get remove --purge those packages, after deleting your manual config, to make debconf happy
<Coder7> running `dpkg-reconfigure slapd` now
<bipolar> Coder7: oh, thats the server.
<Coder7> yeah, making it clean first
<bipolar> Coder7: I'm talking just about the client.
<Coder7> then I'll redo the client stuff :P
<Coder7> I've hacked the hell out of both sides
<bipolar> Not sure whats going to happen with the server in the mix. my server was already setup when I started with hardy
<Coder7> well, it's all on the same machine
<Auctionedllama> Hey
<Laptop765> Greetings, I'm using 8.04RC and I have a Thinkpad with non-functioning volume keys...  I know that I can fix the problem by installing tpb, but this would seem to have the side effect of removing the ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop packages which I don't really want to do if I don't have to...any solutions?
<Auctionedllama> How do I run that partition formatter?
<Auctionedllama> I just downloaded, and forget what its called.. hmm
<Coder7> bipolar: are there any problems I'm gonna run into with SASL?
<co0lingFir3> does any1 know if kernel 2.6.25 will be implemented in hardy final?
<Auctionedllama> Guys what is a good partition formatter for linux?
<co0lingFir3> ﻿Auctionedllama: gparted
<rsk> co0lingFir3: it won't
<Auctionedllama> ok, how do I run it? I just installed it mate
<kahrytan> Auctionedllama->  it is in add/remove programs
<_Rambaldi_> i said earlier gksu gparted
<protocol1> I am using 2.6.24-15-generic
<protocol1>  with hardy.....does that sound like the latest?
<Auctionedllama> ya, thansk, I already installed it, but can't find it mate
<kahrytan> Auctionedllama->  It shows up under Administration as Partition Editor"
<co0lingFir3> rsk: why not?
<_Rambaldi_> no it is not protocol1
<bipolar> Coder7: I don't know. I don't use it.
<Auctionedllama> k thanks mates
<_Rambaldi_> 16-generic is the latest
<rsk> co0lingFir3: the kernel freeze was before 2.6.25 release
<bipolar> Coder7: scratch that.... I used it with my postfix config.
<rsk> co0lingFir3: but some stuff is backported along the way.
<protocol1> how do I upgrade to latest via console?
<bipolar> Coder7: But I think it's SASL->PAM->LDAP
<darkphader> xorg.conf overwritten every boot
<bipolar> No problems I remember there.
<rsk> protocol1: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<co0lingFir3> rsk: so i can install a backported kernel?
<rsk> co0lingFir3: it's the default
<Polygon89> Hey, my computer has locked up twice in the past two days, and each time, its completely gone. Ctrl+alt+backspace doesnt work and neither does alt+sysrq=REISUB. I do notice that when it locks up, my keyboard LEDs (the Caps lock and scroll lock) start flashing........is there some way to debug the problem?
<Coder7> bipolar: okay, I'll tackle that one when I get to it
<Auctionedllama> polygon89, ya that happened to me recently
<Auctionedllama> had to reboot
<Polygon89> keyboard flashing and everything?
<bipolar> Coder7: good luck! :)
<co0lingFir3> rsk: so will it be installed automatically or do i have to select it?
<rsk> co0lingFir3: automaticly
<kahrytan> Auctionedllama, Polygon89  Figure out what you two were running at the time of lockup and repeat it. Narrow it down so an application, then report it.
<co0lingFir3> rsk: thats nice. do u know any eta if i may ask?
<Polygon89> kahrytan, if the kernel completely locks up, i dont think its an application......
<Auctionedllama> didn't notice the keyboard, but it locked up with no way out, and I was running firefox, Xchat, and that email program, trying to get it to sync with gmail, which mega phailed
<rsk> co0lingFir3: for hardy? in 3 days :)
<Polygon89> kahrytan, not to mention that i left my computer on while i was at school and came back to find it locked up.
<co0lingFir3> rsk: no i mean for the backported 2.6.25 ;)
<corporal_clegg> hello, could someone help me setting up an Apple Wireless keyboard? if I open Bluetooth Preferences, I get the device in the "Assicated Devices" list but it doesn't work
<latitu> tapas done that
<Auctionedllama> guys does gparted not show my hardy or w/e cause I can't find mine..
<latitu> linas what kernel did you had sound with (the 'later' one) ?
<tapas> latitu?
<Auctionedllama> guys I installed Hardy via WUBI, uhm.. if I wanted to increase the space on the installation how would I do that?
<latitu> tapas iam having no sound in hardy
<Coder7> bipolar: so, are you saying ldapsearch and other utilities use /etc/ldap.conf ?
<darkphader> working xorg.conf gets overwritte every boot - how can this be stopped?
<Auctionedllama> Guys.. how do I increase my hardy installation?
<Auctionedllama> *my hardy installation size
<Auctionedllama> so I can have more room to install stuff
<Polygon89> boot using a live cd and use gparted to resize the partition?
<Auctionedllama> well I installed VIA wubi in windows
<Lamego> check the wubi wiki
<Auctionedllama> kthanks mate
<co0lingFir3> rsk: any eta on backports of 2.6.25?
<bews1> None of the scripts in /etc/acpi/suspend.d are getting run when I suspend!  Is this a known issue?
<kahrytan> What is so important about Kernel 2.6.25?
<Creeture> Hey guys. Hardy freshly installed. ATI card, restricted driver enabled and working. Using Xubuntu. What's the "Ubuntu Way" of setting my dual monitor display to span monitors? I can do it by hand if that's the easiest answer.
<rsk> penis-lenght :p
<kahrytan> rsk-> ... Was that family friendly?
<rsk> co0lingFir3: it wont be a .25 backport just an .24 with .25 stuff backported
<rsk> kahrytan: nope
<kahrytan> rsk->  then shouldnt have said it
<rsk> ok
<mirak> hi
<mirak> is there a way to run a program at some time
<mirak> but without using cron
<Creeture> mirak: man at
<co0lingFir3> rsk: ok. nevertheless it will install automatically if i keep my sys up2date, wont it?
<rsk> yes. :)
<kahrytan> 3 days .. is everyone ready for the upgrade..?
<rsk> sure is
<kahrytan> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-8.04-lts-desktop
<co0lingFir3> rsk: so any eta on the backported 2.6.24? :D
<crimsun> ...
<rsk> it's already out co0lingFir3
<rsk> and in main
<Polygon89> no becuase there are a ton of people getting hard kernel lockups.
<co0lingFir3> rsk: cool
<mirak> Creeture: this is really unergonomic ...
<linas> latitu, the kernel that works for me is latest ubunut kernel 2.6.24-16-generic
<linas> latitu, try doing "lsmod" to make sure that sound drivers ae installed
<dubby> hey guys im running hardy now, i was wondering, in 3 days , will my synaptic want me to upgrade my distribution?
<crimsun> three, four, five days.  Sometime around then.
<mvo_> dubby: no, you did that step already, you just keep getting updates via update-manager/synaptic as usual
<erle-> hey, i have found a serious bug, but nobody seems to reproduce it
<rsk> :/
<Sonja> i get sound when ubuntu loads with feel-good drum login sound, but none of my appz can produce sound
<rsk> Sonja: got 2 soundcards?
<Sonja> rks probably
<Sonja> rsk rather
<Sonja> i think i'm using sblive instead of my motherboard's soundcard
<crimsun> Sonja: fresh install or dist-upgrade?
<kahrytan> Sonja->  you mean the sound in Sound Preferences?
<Sonja> dist-upgrade
<crimsun> erle-: which bug?
<erle-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/216557
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216557 in ubuntu "HAL daemon eats 100 percent CPU (hardy)" [Undecided,New]
<erle-> crimsun,
<Sonja> in sound preferences, the tests work and produce a tone.
<Sonja> but audacious, youtube, etc. have no sound
<Sonja> vlc gets sound.
<crimsun> erle-: are you sure it's not the reference in http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13694336/hal_0.5.11~rc2-1ubuntu7_i386.changes ?
<Sonja> weird, not all appz are soundless
<RAOF> Sonja: It sounds like pulseaudio is running, but you haven't told ALSA to use pulse by default.
<Sonja> RAOF how can we do that?
<erle-> crimsun, i updated my installation today
<RAOF> Sonja: And the 'make pulse + alsa play nicely' upload hasn't happened yet :)
<erle-> i just booted up 5 mins ago
<crimsun> erle-: it hasn't been accepted yet.
<erle-> and it showed up again
<Sonja> RAOF oh i see. so i have to wait until april 24?
<crimsun> RAOF: it likely won't for final.  asac milestoned it for 8.04.1.
<RAOF> Sonja: 'asoundconf set-pulseaudio' will set the default ALSA device to be pluseaudio.
<kahrytan> There seems to be allot of pulseaudio or audio related issues
<RAOF> crimsun: Right, good.  So I can continue to say set-pulseaudio for a while now :)
<iMatter> uhm im back with internet problems
<iMatter> i cannot connect to any AP
<RAOF> Sonja: That should fix everything (that doesn't use ALSA in a broken way).
<crimsun> Sonja: the default output for vlc is now pulseaudio, BTW.  Make sure all your non-GStreamer apps are configured to use pulseaudio.
<iMatter> im begging to think it has something to do with DHCP
<erle-> crimsun, here is hal-ubuntu6
<corporal_clegg> hello, I did configure an apple wireless keyboard, but the fn key doesn't work, also, the cmd key seems to not work. is there a way to make them work? thanks
<erle-> it is the most recent version
<crimsun> erle-: like I mentioned, the fixed version has not been accepted to be distributed.  It has built successfully, however.
<erle-> ok
<erle-> so you think that will fix the issue?
<erle-> because i got no response to my bug report
<Sonja> i tried that command, but i'm still not getting sound in youtube etc.
<RAOF> Sonja: Right.  That's because flash is stupid.
<Sonja> asoundconf set-pulseaudio was supposed to fix?
<crimsun> Sonja: you have to install libflashsupport for Flash+PulseAudio support
<Sonja> audacious also still not
<iMatter> does dhclient and dhpd3 not work in hardy?
<kahrytan> crimsun->  doesnt that crash ff allot?
<crimsun> Sonja: install audacious-plugins-extra
<Sonja> ok
<crimsun> kahrytan: "that"?
 * RAOF presumes he's talking about libflashsupport
<kahrytan> crimsun->  didnt you said that libflashsupport crashes ff often?
<crimsun> kahrytan: if you're referring to libflashsupport, it's extremely unstable on some configurations.
<Sonja> already have audacious-plugins-extra
<Sonja> youtube still mute
<rinaldi_> ﻿hi, I was reading up on the ubuntu website about the mobile version. How does that work? Is it available in any current devices?
<crimsun> Sonja: is libflashsupport installed?
<Sonja> let me check
<Sonja> yes it already was
<jaffarkel>  
<nemo> After updating this machine to Hardy (still on a 105 key generic US layout) my numpad has stopped working in X
<nemo> suggestions?
<Sonja> in summary: ubuntu system sounds and vlc work fine. but youtube and audacious produce no sound.
<crimsun> Sonja: is pavucontrol installed?
<Sonja> installing ict now
<kahrytan> Sonja->  Dont forget Totem.
<Sonja> you want me to test if totem is working?
<nemo> Sonja: what sound system did you set audacious to use ?
<nemo> Sonja: ALSA ?
<nemo> Sonja: is it outputting anything to STDERR?
<Sonja> i didn't set anything.
<Sonja> should i go in audacious preferences and change something?
<Auctionedllama> Hi guys
<crimsun> 17:28      crimsun > Sonja: the default output for vlc is now pulseaudio, BTW.  Make sure all your non-GStreamer apps are configured to use pulseaudio.
<sivel27> hello all
<nemo> crimsun: how would that work with flash? :)
<Auctionedllama> Hey uh, I just transferred Hardy into a real partition.. and now uh.. there are like 40 options in GRUB, and 4 of them are from my old 7.10 which I just formatted.. and none of the hardy options will start..
<nemo> crimsun: can ALSA be pointed at pulseaudio ?
<Auctionedllama> any help?
<sivel27> is anyone else experiencing slow repo download bandwidth, or is it just my nic?
<Sonja> totem also has sound.
<crimsun> nemo: sure.  RAOF recommended one method.
<Sonja> so i go in the audacious settings and set it to pulseaudio?
<crimsun> Sonja: I would recommend that, yes.
<Auctionedllama> ?
<crimsun> Sonja: also, go ahead and open `pavucontrol', then navigate to a Flash web site
<crimsun> Auctionedllama: pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Sonja> audacious now works.
<Sonja> thanks
<Sonja> let me try flash now
<Auctionedllama> k, one sec matey
<kahrytan> Audacious worked out of the box.
<kahrytan> for me
<kahrytan> Sonja, you upgraded?
<nemo> Auctionedllama: hm. that proceeded rather smoothly for me. erm. are you maybe having an issue with UUIDs ?
<Sonja> yes
<nemo> Auctionedllama: did you do a dd of the entire disc structure, or did you copy into fresh partitions?
<nemo> Auctionedllama: I did a dd, then resized. worked like a charm. didn't have to change anything to speak of.
<Auctionedllama> http://pastebin.com/m2d42fc91
<Auctionedllama> nemo, I have no idea
<kahrytan> crimsun->  i wonder how many sound issues it related to upgrades
<nemo> Auctionedllama: in what way does that pastebin answer my question?
<Auctionedllama> uhm, someone asked for it
<Auctionedllama> lol
<nemo> Auctionedllama: you are saying "real" so I assume you were running hardy in a VM
<crimsun> kahrytan: oh, something like 90%
<Auctionedllama> Yes, I installed VIA wubi
<nemo> Auctionedllama: if so, how did you move hardy *out* of the VM?
<kahrytan> crimsun->  so, Yet another Upgrade no-no for Ubuntu?
<Auctionedllama> I followed this guide : http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<crimsun> kahrytan: come again?
<Auctionedllama> and I checked, and its in where I want it to be
<Auctionedllama> but, the grub is a blowout
<Sonja> youtube works now! thanks crimsun. do i hove to open pavucontrol every time? or just that one time fix0red it permanently now?
<NW2190> Hi, I have hardy installed but I just installed openSUSE and I accidently installed the boot loader (also GRUB). Is there a way to change the setup to use Hardy's grub menu.lst?
<kahrytan> crimsun->  Ive noticed upgrades seem to not work as well as clean installs
<Auctionedllama> it transfered alright, just the fact that grub is like, broke, there are so many options in it, and none of them work,
<nemo> Auctionedllama: offhand guess, that method creates new partitions with new UUIDs
<crimsun> Sonja: you'll need to use pavucontrol if you wish to move the Flash stream.
<nemo> Auctionedllama: either fix your partitions to use the old UUIDs or update grub and /etc/fstab to use the new ones
<Auctionedllama> erm, I'll do option 2 :P
<Auctionedllama> how do I do, that?
<iMatter> so can anyone help me with my internet problem?
<crimsun> kahrytan: some programs have configurations that are quite volatile, which greatly complicates upgrades.
<hmuller> NW2190: Hit c when grub starts and set grub back up on your hardy partition, you may have to read up first
<crimsun> kahrytan: on the whole, however, upgrading is wholly usable.
<kahrytan> crimsun->  or old settings dont play nice with the new software
<Auctionedllama> nemo, how do I do "option 2"?
<nemo> Auctionedllama: well. get the new UUIDs then do a find and replace in the grub menu.lst and /etc/fstab
<nemo> not that bad
<Auctionedllama> how do I get the UUIds?
<hmuller> NW2190:  you would type something like grub> root (hd0,#) where # is the grub partition where hardy is installed, grub numbers from 0 on up
<NW2190> hmuller: oh, so I can do it all at start up? Ya that makes sense I'll go do that. Thanks a for the help.
<Auctionedllama> Sorry, I know not much about HDD terms, I'm more of a code guy, please excuse my ignorance
<hmuller> NW2190:  then you would type grub> setup (hd,#)
<NW2190> hmuller: right I need to change mine to (hd0,1). Thanks again.
<hmuller> NW2190: no problem, i've done that lots of times
<nemo> Auctionedllama: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<nemo> Auctionedllama: although there are other ways
<Auctionedllama> ok. looking uhm
<Auctionedllama> I see a lot of stuff
<bent_> Hey #ubuntu+1, I have a broadcom driver issue. Like, the b43 drivers don't work, and I can't get ndiswrapper to be in working order. I'm trying again... but is there some bug/other issue?
<nemo> Auctionedllama: vol_id for example
<kahrytan> nemo->  blkid would work
<Auctionedllama> want it pastebinned?
<Sonja> thanks crimsun and RAOF
<nemo> kahrytan: or that :)
<nemo> kahrytan: lots of ways :-p
<Auctionedllama> there we are http://pastebin.com/m53da9cb6
<nemo> kahrytan: tunefs...
<kahrytan> nemo->  but dir listing is best .. no sudo required
<DanaG> Argh
<nemo> Auctionedllama: which partition is your / ?
<Auctionedllama> uhm
<Auctionedllama> lemme check one sec
<nemo> Auctionedllama: and do you have a separate one for /boot ?
<Auctionedllama> uhm
<Auctionedllama> Don't think so, one sec mate
<hmuller> crimsun: (off topic) are you aware of any regularly scheduled keysigning parties in the DC area?
<nemo> hmuller: oh. hey!
<nemo> hmuller: if so. lemme know. I've been meaning to go to one
<nemo> hmuller: http://biglumber.com/ ?
<Auctionedllama> nemo, SDA2 is where my windows and wubi is installed (and boot), and I transferred hardy to SDA3 and SDA 5 is my swap. not sure what 4 is
<Auctionedllama> and SDA1 is a utility Bios partition
<crimsun> hmuller: I don't know of regularly scheduled ones, no.  I will be at the GW ACM's hardy installfest, however.
<hmuller> nemo: I've used big lumber, only one hit out of 7.  There's a possible monthly at the baltolug
<nemo> hmuller: really? details?
<nemo> hmuller: also looking for Thawte notaries, but that at least has a better directory
<hmuller> nemo: if you search for MD you'll find the baltolug, if you want to coordinate a personal exchange of finger prints then shoot an email to hlmuller@yahoo.com
<nemo> Auctionedllama:  ok. so you're saying sda2 is the partition that /  is on?
<Auctionedllama> uhm.. I think
<Auctionedllama> Yes
<tomasko> df
<DanaG> Argh, why the heck do pdflush and kblockd keep writing to my hard drive?
<nemo> Auctionedllama: sooo. does the UUID match the one for root in your menu.lst? :)
<DanaG> It happens literally at least once every single second.
<Auctionedllama> Thats where my core of files are.. mainly all windows, and thats where wubi installed, but I want to boot into SDA3 which is where I copied all my hardy files into
<Auctionedllama> lemme check
<DanaG> It's really stupid.
<crimsun> DanaG: what sort of memory pressure are you under?
<nemo> hmuller: don't suppose you're a thawte notary? :)
<hmuller> nemo: No, just a regular guy =)
<nemo> Auctionedllama: anyway. point is, unless you tell the kernel what partition the / of your filesystem is on, you won't get far.
<hmuller> crimsun:  Thanks for the tip, I'll put it on my calendar
<iMatter> guess no one can help...
<Auctionedllama> Ok.. wait
<Auctionedllama> but if.. I want it to default boot into SDA3.. uhm
<nemo> Auctionedllama: sooo, yeah, that's why I just overwrote my entire disc. was much easier. no mucking about with this nonsense.
<hmuller> iMatter: maybe not, what's the nature of your internet problem?
<Auctionedllama> lol
<Auctionedllama> one sec
<DanaG> Oh, I'm at 433/1009 megabytes used, and I've disabled swap.
<iMatter> hmuller: well i cannot connect to any AP really i beileve it has something to do with DHCP not working properly
<Auctionedllama> lemme just screw with this.
<Auctionedllama> brb, tell you if it works
<DanaG> And I've also set my journal commit time to something like 300 seconds, in both fstab and in grub rootflags.
<hmuller> iMatter: What is /var/log/syslog telling you about dhcp?
<iMatter> second...im in another distro for internet opening it up
<iMatter> Ooh Jeez
<iMatter> its full >.>
<DanaG> Oh, and ksoftirqd is also showing up.
<iMatter> Apr 21 01:21:58 son9524-laptop dhclient: No DHCPOFFERS received.
<iMatter> Apr 21 01:26:22 son9524-laptop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on ath0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
<hmuller> iMatter: What type of AP are you trying to connect to?
<crimsun> DanaG: no, I'm referring to proc.sys.vm
<Baby_Shambl3s> who has a link to the blue heron desktop image?
<crimsun> DanaG: keep in mind things like readahead.
<UnNaturalHigh> I was thinking of going completely to hardy heron (as my laptop is currently somewhere between hardy and gutsy) my question is I am using the elbuntu repos for e17 which are made for gutsy, does anyone think this would not work with hardy heron?
<iMatter> WEP
<nosrednaekim> UnNaturalHigh: I'm thinking no.....
<UnNaturalHigh> good
<nemo> iMatter: BTW. My personal issue with wireless auth was that there is a bug in auth - if you use network admin, you can't use a passphrase with spaces in it
<UnNaturalHigh> considering that most of the core parts of my laptop are already running hardy packages I think it should work
<nemo> iMatter: or quotes
<nemo> iMatter: is kind of a stupid bug.
<UnNaturalHigh> maybe I should try it in a virtual machine first
<nosrednaekim> I mean I think it WON"T work.... worst that can happen is you have to uninstall the packages though
<nosrednaekim> I think
<hmuller> iMatter: Can you set the wireless router to be open and test?
<iMatter> i use WICD
<iMatter> that doesnt work either...
<iMatter> does dhclient command not work anymore? always gives permission denied even when i do it with root privs via sudo or su
<hmuller> iMatter: You cannot receive an IP with the router open?
<iMatter> at one point i got connected enough but i didnt have an IP
<nemo> iMatter: what's your card?
<iMatter> nope i tried manually doing ifconfig ath0 192.x.x.x.
<iMatter> Atheros AR5006EG
<iMatter> and im sure its 5006EG
<hmuller> iMatter: I quit using dhcp clients manually and let network-manager do all my work for me
<nemo> hmuller: that's what got me into trouble :-p
<DanaG> **** sucky network.
<hmuller> nemo: iMatter:  it looks like any possible solution will have to come from nemo then  =)
<DanaG> I have no idea what things made it through.
<Baby_Shambl3s> who cna find me the link in ubuntuforums for the blue heron desktop image it seems it has vanished 0_o???
<hmuller> nemo:  network-manager does the job well with the intel 4965
<crimsun> 17:55      crimsun > DanaG: no, I'm referring to proc.sys.vm
<crimsun> 17:55      crimsun > DanaG: keep in mind things like readahead.
 * iMatter looks at nemo
<DanaG> Hmm, what was the last thing you saw me say?
 * hmuller looks at iMatter looking at nemo
 * jbroome looks at a glass onion
<Some_Person> why does it say "Opening 0 items" in the taskbar when opening firefox?
<hmuller> <DanaG> Oh, and ksoftirqd is also showing up.
<linas> Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9b5 and 1.9b5.
<DanaG> aah.
<DanaG> Hmm, what should I do about that disk activity?
<Auctionedllama> nemo, it ruined everything D;
<linas> So firefox stopped working for me, maybe a week ago ... and the message I get is " Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9b5 and 1.9b5."
<nemo> Auctionedllama: means you did it wrong, no doubt.
<nemo> Auctionedllama: you remembered to update /etc/fstab too right
<DanaG> Sometimes I'll go on battery and it'll be fine.  Other times, it'll be messed up like that once-per-second write.
<Auctionedllama> nemo, all the boot options are dead, and when i go to start windows, I can still choose ubuntu, but it won't login, it takes me to commands
<Auctionedllama> aww hell
<Auctionedllama> How do I get back in to edit it?
<nemo> Auctionedllama: mount it off a CD
<Auctionedllama> erm, how?
<mirak> how can I exit a script cleanly with a key without doing a ctlr+c
<mirak> ?
<iMatter> well brb.
<linas> mirak .. what you ask is not mormally possible,  .. why do you ask?
<nemo> Auctionedllama: ... you're mucking with VMs and disc images and grub and you don't know how to mount a partition?
<jbroome> awsm
<Auctionedllama> lol?
<Auctionedllama> erm
<Auctionedllama> Yes
<RAOF> mirak: Well, ctrl+c, generally :)
<nemo> Auctionedllama: not a good idea.
<mirak> linas: I have script with wget downloading forever. I want to be able to stop wget, and have still some commands cleaning stuffs after it's ended
<Auctionedllama> ok, just explain what to do
<jbroome> i guess GTFW isn't an appropriate response
<RAOF> mirak: Oh.  Just kill wget.
<mirak> in fact I have a sopcast stream, and I wget on the http://localhost/stream.asf
<Auctionedllama> so
<Auctionedllama> liek
<linas> mirak, from the command-line, do "ps aux |grep wget"  then kill for the pid, and "kill -9 " the pid
<jbroome> or pkill wget
<Auctionedllama> I can login to command line
<linas> mirak, I think "killall wget" will do this in an easier manner
<Auctionedllama> what do I do from there?
<RAOF> linas: It's generally a better idea to send SIGTERM before you SIGKILL.
<nemo> linas: I'm a fan of psauwx :)
<nemo> linas: more to grep on
<Auctionedllama> nemo, you there mate?
<jbroome> the linux cat, there are many ways to skin it
<linas> yes, right!
<nemo> linas: ps auwx | grep wget | grep -v grep | awk '{print $2}' | xargs kill
<nemo> :)
<hads> You should be able to hanle the signal too.
<RAOF> linas: That gives wget a chance to exit semi-normally.  If it doesn't do that, _then_ sigkill :)
<linas> nemo tell thaat ti mirak not me
<Auctionedllama> nemo, suppose you could halp mate?
<nemo> Auctionedllama: *sigh*
<Auctionedllama> And if you were talking about mounting a disc on bootup, I know how to do that..
<Auctionedllama> Like a CD on bootup
<hads> http://fvue.nl/wiki/Bash:_Catch_error
<nemo> Auctionedllama: mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/adirectoryicreated
<nemo> Auctionedllama: you know how to do that right
<Auctionedllama> uhm
<mirak> linas: but there is no command that can hog the keyboard and exit on some command ?
<Auctionedllama> I type that into grub?
<nemo> Auctionedllama: nooo. I said boot off a live CD and fix it
<Auctionedllama> Ya well
<Auctionedllama> I don't have a live cd
<nemo> make one
<nemo> good thing to have
<linas> soo ... dumb question: everyone has updated to the latest hardy in the last few days, and firefox works for them, yes?
<nemo> especially if you are doing this kind of thing
<Auctionedllama> how do i get one?
<nemo> download it and burn it.
<Auctionedllama> I have the alternate disc and the desktop eddition
<nemo> fine. those work
<Auctionedllama> Is the alternate a live?
<crimsun> (no)
<Auctionedllama> Ya.. well both won't boot.. I choose them and it skips it
<Auctionedllama> like it loads for a sec.. but then goes straight to grub
<nemo> linas: I've had some issues with firebug.
<nemo> linas: since firebug works in a separate profile, something happened to mine in latest update
<Auctionedllama> nemo, bah, I am confused
<RAOF> nemo: Oh?  There's a ff3-compatible firebug?
<nemo> need to figure out what, might have to recreate profile after backing up settings. that'll be a pain
<nemo> RAOF: well, I was using ff3 for a while. not sure if it is a general bug or just my bad luck
<nemo> RAOF: I've already tried resetting almost every user defined setting in about:config - and wiping localstore.rdf
<nemo> RAOF: not stressed. I'll figure it out
<Auctionedllama> nemo, sorry to bother you mate.. but can you get me a link to a live cd?
<TwoD> I'm having troubles with constant kernel panics when accessing files on one (or possibly more) of my hdd's. (Don't know which one, got no clue how to actually identify which device corresponds to which physical disk...) For example, it happens each time I try to unpack a large file, comp just freezes and numlock blinks. No errors or anything. Got the advice to use smartctl and mcelog but I have no clue how to actually make those do anyth
<TwoD> ing useful... No wonder people run back to Windoze when Linux does something like this hehe..
<nemo> Auctionedllama: you said you had the desktop edition
<nemo> Auctionedllama: that is a live CD
<Auctionedllama> nemo: I do..
<Auctionedllama> nemo: do I run it on bootup? cause that doesn't work
<Baby_Shambl3s> 0_o no one downloaded or has a link of the blue heron? dang i wish i had saved that image or link can on i know someone has it, not the ones from gnome look but the one posted in ubuntuforums?
<Auctionedllama> nemo: it just skips over it and goes straight to grub
<Auctionedllama> unless I run it in windows
<nemo> Auctionedllama: well. probably need to change your boot settings in your bios
<Auctionedllama> uhm.. well other bootdiscs work
<linas> nemo, my firefox doesn't work due to bug 201938 and that bug seems to be marked low prioruty
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201938 in xulrunner-1.9 "Conflicts has not been updated for ~b4 (firefox cannot start after xulrunner upgrade)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201938
<Auctionedllama> is it just the disc or?
<nemo> TwoD: oh. right. windows has never crashed on large files :-p
<linas> ubotu, yes, that's the one
<nemo> TwoD: not really enough detail to form a useful response though
<TwoD> nemo, never like this...
<hmuller> linas: ubotu is a robot, not real
<nemo> TwoD: out of curiosity, does Magic SysRQ still work?
<kahrytan> nemo->  right, windows doesnt
<nemo> TwoD: you haven't used windows long enough then...
<TwoD> nemo, say what?
<hmuller> linas:  you mentioned a bug, and it displayed the bug information
<nemo> TwoD: has crashed for me in all kinds of creative ways :-p
<TwoD> nemo, is 10+ years enough?
<linas> what does "Incomplete" mean on the bug report?
<nemo> TwoD: well, is less than me, but whatever.
<_Rambaldi> no way, thereis a robot in here?
<nemo> TwoD: fine. you've just been unnaturally lucky
<hmuller> linas: that generally means more information is needed by the developers
<nemo> TwoD: or had very simple HW configurations
<kahrytan> nemo->  I havent had windows do that
<nemo> kahrytan: blue screen due to a HD error?
<nemo> kahrytan: never?
<hmuller> !uboto > _Rambaldi
<kahrytan> nemo->  in XP, never had BSoD
<_Rambaldi> i was kidding hmuller, you realise that
<hmuller> _Rambaldi: =) I do now ...
<Auctionedllama> nemo, bah, how do I edit my bios then? I really want to get this running
<nemo> kahrytan: yeah. you've been pretty damn lucky too.  have had 'em due to HD errors, device issues, just for no good reason...
<kahrytan> nemo->  never had single BSoD for Xp for any reason.
<nemo> kahrytan: bad memory
<nemo> kahrytan: lots of reasons.
<Auctionedllama> nemo, I'm in my bios setup now..
<TwoD> don't think so... anyways, I'm not here to put more firewood on the windows vs linux debate. I want to know how to actually get some useful info from a kernel panic, and how to possibly diagnose my hdds (which do work fine in windoze ;P)
<latitu> no sound in hardy........ any help? i have kernal 16
<Auctionedllama> nemo, what do I change?
<nemo> TwoD: well. if you're going to start with a statement like "windows doesn't do this" in a linux support channel... :-p
<kahrytan> nemo->  98se is different story. but not for those reasons.
<nemo> TwoD: anyway, does MagicSysRQ work?
<nemo> kahrytan: NT core ain't bad, but it was far from a stable beastie.
<hmuller> latitu: What sound card do you have?
<nemo> Auctionedllama: I don't know your bios. JFGI
<TwoD> nemo, sorry I forgot you asked that before. I'm not familiar with that.
<nemo> Auctionedllama: you might want to take a little initiative here
<nemo> TwoD: oh. and did anything get dumped to syslog before the crash?
<latitu> <linas> latitu_, I had no sound at first, but then, with a later kernel in Hardy, it started working again.  linas . which kernal?
<kahrytan> nemo->  you could be an unlucky person/
<latitu> hmuller dont know
<nemo> TwoD: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<m1r> Auctionedllama: try press f1-f12 buttons and maybe u get boot options for certain device
<latitu> hmuller how to check
<latitu> hmuller i have intel dual core. sound card is builtin i thing
<kahrytan> m1r->  dont forget delete key
<nemo> kahrytan: or used more machines.
<hmuller> latitu: run this in a terminal $ lspci | grep Audio
<nemo> kahrytan: or worked on more development environments
<thatGuy_> any reason why sudo would stop working? after attempting to run something, it goes directly back to command prompt without stating 'incorrect password' or anything
<TwoD> nemo, no. I've looked through the syslog and kernel log after many of these freezes, but nothing. I've even had them open while the panic happened.
<nemo> kahrytan: if you're only working on some laptop with windows preinstalled and heavily tested by manufacturer, sure, I can believe you'll never get a blue screen :)
<latitu> hmuller 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<kahrytan> nemo->  I've only had 3 pcs in 10 years.
<hmuller> latitu:   sweet, you are in luck ...
<crimsun> latitu: download http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh and run it using bash
<nemo> kahrytan: I've only had 2. of course, the pieces got replaced a lot
<latitu> hmuller iwas working before with gutsy
<Auctionedllama> Well, I am screwed it seems
<hmuller> latitu:  Open up volume control ...
<_Rambaldi> what command are you running with sudo thatGuy
<Baby_Shambl3s> if i wnated flash in firefox3b5 which should i choose to install i.e. adobe flash, Swfdec player, gnash sfw?
<latitu> hmuller ya..
<latitu> hmuller ya..then?
<latitu> crimsun whats that.
<thatGuy_> _Rambaldi: I've tried several.  aptitude, cat on root files, etc.
<crimsun> Baby_Shambl3s: by default, probably flashplugin-nonfree and libflashsupport
<hmuller> latitu: select Edit > Preferences ...
<nemo> TwoD: well. playing around with magic sysrq might get you more info. dunno
<nemo> TwoD: I assumed you've fscked the discs.  also. what filesystems are you using?
<hmuller> latitu: then check the surround box, then make sure it is all the way up
<TwoD> nemo, ah now I know what you mean, haven't tried the magic keys actually. Was afraid I might hurt something hehe
<TwoD> ntfs hehe =P
<nemo> TwoD: magic is strongly recommended.
<Some_Person> Uh oh, I got the "Not all updates can be installed" message
<nemo> OH GEEZ
<nemo> TwoD: DUDE!!!
<thatGuy_> even sudo vi goes directly back to command prompt.  i haven't edited the sudoers file, or been using the computer as root
<Auctionedllama> hey nemo.. is there any way to edit that file from the command prompt I am getting for ubuntu?
<nemo> TwoD: you're annoyed that a REVERSE ENGINEERED file system driver is causing crashes?
<linas> latitu, the current latest Hardy kernel works for me
<TwoD> Told you they run fine in windows, what else would (cept fat...)
<nemo> oh god
<nemo> anyway.
<Auctionedllama> name ?
<Auctionedllama> nemo?
<hmuller> latitu:  results?
<nemo> TwoD: good luck with that. try kicking up log levels and I guess you could file a bug
<nemo> TwoD: but seriously. isn't like microsoft has published specifications for these poor bastards
<TwoD> nemo, no, I'm annoyed they've worked before upgrading to Hardy.
<nemo> TwoD: windows can do bad things if you mount ext3
<nemo> TwoD: and that spec is friggen documented.
<TwoD> yeah, that's why I'm not doing it that way...
<nemo> TwoD: ah. then. I guess you should file a bug quickly then, before the release...
<Alex_Gaynor> I have a machine here with a belkin F5D7050 that I just installed the Hardy Heron RC on, it seems to see a wireless network, prompts me for the WPA key, however it is never able to connect,  I am using the same network with a laptop right next to it, and the wifi works fine under windows, I assume I screwed something up with the config, is there a way I can reset everything related to the...
<Some_Person> Hey! What does this mean: http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/1759/screenshotupdatemanagercf1.png
<Alex_Gaynor> ...wlan0 interface?
<TwoD> nemo, but I don't know what to put in the bug report, as I have no clue what's causing the bug yet hehe
<hmuller> Some_Person: looks like a link to a picture
<nemo> TwoD: you don't even have a reproducible file action? like creating a 4 gig file or something?
<fAlCoNNiAn> hmuller, LOL
<Some_Person> hmuller: Yeah, I know that. What should I do though?
<lucasv1> hi
<lucasv1> are there any known stability issues in FF?
<fAlCoNNiAn> Some_Person, when did you start getting that error
<lucasv1> my FF regularly crashes and eats up 100% of my cpu
<Some_Person> hmuller: Just now when I opened Update manager
<nemo> TwoD: you're using the userspace driver right?
<hmuller> Some_Person: run the partial, then run update-manager again
<m1r> lucasv1: ff is beta
<Some_Person> hmuller: ok, thanks
<hmuller> Some_Person: if it can't do everything today, don't worry, it'll finish later
<Some_Person> hmuller: ok
<lucasv1> m1r: but there are only a few days left till the release, right?
<fAlCoNNiAn> lucasv1, the 24th
<m1r> nothing to do with ff
<lucasv1> yeah.
<hmuller> fAlCoNNiAn: =) that's the literal in me
<lucasv1> fAlCoNNiAn: what version of FF will you ship with HH?
<TwoD> nemo, tbh I actually forgot I was running ntfs filesystems (as they've worked smoothly before, which I'm very grateful for) until you brought it up. I'm using the ntfs-3g driver I installed while in Gutsy. Didn't know of any others, if they're not the same.
<Alex_Gaynor> Anyone on how to completely reset all wireless settings for a given interface?
<TwoD> blah, need to proofread what I type lol
<Auctionedllama> nemo, I'm back into hardy.. what was the file you wanted me to change?
<nemo> TwoD: there are several, yes
<nemo> TwoD: there is the kernel read/write support which last I checked doesn't support file creation
<hmuller> Alex_Gaynor: define 'reset' more?
<nemo> TwoD: there is ntfs-3g and ntfstools for userspace
<nemo> Auctionedllama: /etc/fstab ...
<Auctionedllama> thanks mate
<nemo> Auctionedllama: you should consider doing IRC on another machine so you don't have to keep asking things over
<Auctionedllama> I'm on another machine
<Auctionedllama> I had too
<Alex_Gaynor> hmuller: When I originally set this machine up I had to play with some trying to get wifi set up from cli using iwconfig, I'm afraid I may have messed something up with the interface, because it can see the network, asks for my password, but refuses to connect, even though I'm using the same network rihgt next to it
<kahrytan_> Now I know how people feel when system completely locks up
<TwoD> nemo, I can duplicate the kernel panic by unpacking a ~4gb rar packet (multipart)... gets to about 800mb and then boom...
<m1r> Alex_Gaynor: /etc/network/interfaces - cehck there
<fAlCoNNiAn> lucasv1, i believe that firefox 3 will be shipped with HH
<nemo> TwoD: file a bug then.
<_derspankster> with few FF extensions
<Alex_Gaynor> m1r: It gives me a command not found
<nemo> TwoD: ideally with both ubuntu and ntfs-3g
<hmuller> Alex_Gaynor: trying to remember iwconfig before I started using network-manager
<TwoD> nemo, I could also replicate it before by trying to recheck incomplete downloads in µTorrent. But that was resolved by deleting the incomplete files and starting over (leaving the complete files from the torrent package)
<hmuller> Alex_Gaynor: mlr means you should READ that, not run it
<m1r> Alex_Gaynor: it is file for your network devices list
<Alex_Gaynor> m1r, hmuller : Just realized that it has: `auto lo \n iface low inet loopback`
<hmuller> Alex_Gaynor: that's the same thing mine has
<nemo> TwoD: I don't use the windows partition for anything that drastic. some a/v and firefox partition
<hmuller> Alex_Gaynor: maybe you could right-click network manager, select 'Edit Wireless Networks' and delete the entry, and redo it?
<Alex_Gaynor> hmuller: Hrm, it's a Belkin F5D7050(USB G), since it sees the network and such I don't think its a driver issue, is it possible that it is
<nemo> TwoD: I still don't trust a *REVERSE ENGINEERED* driver that much :-p
<TwoD> I've got 5 disks with ntfs partitions hehe
<TwoD> 1TB+
<nemo> TwoD: why?
<Alex_Gaynor> hmuller: There are none listed(probably since it can never actually connect)
<m1r> reformat to ext3 TwoD;)
<nemo> TwoD: I have that much, but all ext3
<nemo> m1r: amen
<linxeh> nemo: most of the older linux drivers are reverse engineered.
<linxeh> nemo: they seem to be pretty rock solid...
<hmuller> Alex_Gaynor: What type of AP are you trying to connect to?
<TwoD> cause I dual boot and had windows installed years before linux?
<Alex_Gaynor> hmuller: Another Belkin G network, WPA  encryption(I'm connecting to it fine from this laptop)
<nemo> linxeh: um. bit of a difference between a video driver and something manipulating a complex file tree
<Lunks> I can't do anything about my wireless through network manager. It's simply not listed there. =\
<Alex_Gaynor> hmuller: Which is also running HH
<linxeh> nemo: depends how important your files are ;-)
<nemo> linxeh: sure. I'll trust a reverse engineered network driver - because it isn't going to erase my porn when it starts dropping packets
<hmuller> Alex_Gaynor: thinking ...
<linxeh> nemo: sure :) but then you'd store your porn and any other important files on a well understood filesystem :)
<nemo> TwoD: anyway, I see no mention of a 4GiB limit on ntfs-3g oddly enough
<Alex_Gaynor> hmuller: k
<nemo> linxeh: absolutely. I trust my porn to ext3 :-p
<linxeh> :)
<hmuller> Alex_Gaynor: currently rereading iwconfig manpage ...
<nabcore> what driver is actually using? acx?
<TwoD> nemo, I've handled larger files than that before, which is why I'm suspecting a bad disk. ntfs-3g drivers might not be solid enough to handle bad sectors or something like that yet?
<nemo> hmuller: um. sorry to be a nag, but your passphrase has no spaces or special chars or quote marks, right?
<nemo> TwoD: well. I did ask you if you'd fscked
<nemo> TwoD: that was code for "bad disc"
<TwoD> and I said I don't know how
<nemo> TwoD: heck. that's what causes most of my windows blue screens. bad memory, bad disc, bad HW, occasionally bad HD or trying something too aggressive...
<hmuller> nemo: you mean for my wireless connection?  If so, I use special characters, but only after alphanumeric
<hmuller> nemo: I'm not having the issue Alex_Gaynor is
<TwoD> true I guess
<nemo> hmuller: oh. I thought you were failing to associate
<nemo> hmuller: I had filed a bug on that with my driver only to discover the flaw wasn't in the driver
<nemo> hmuller: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/217809/comments/4
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217809 in linux "iwl3945 does not associate in Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<hmuller> nemo: no, Alex_Gaynor previously set his wireless interface up using iwconfig.  As far as I remember iwconfig doesn't store settings?
<Krzzzz> hello folks
<nemo> hmuller: in this particular case I was getting errors from iwconfig on ifup/ifdown...
<hmuller> nemo:  That's interesting, but he's using a Belkin
<nemo> hmuller: but ok. just suggesting he change his passphrase to something simple
<nemo> hmuller: right. well. the error was not in the driver
<hmuller> Alex_Gaynor: are you following the conversationi?
<Alex_Gaynor> More or less
<Alex_Gaynor> No special chars anywhere
<hmuller> nemo: sorry I didn't read the whole thing
<TwoD> nemo, does fsck even handle ntfs?
<nemo> Alex_Gaynor: oh well. was worth a shot I guess
<jbroome> TwoD: i doubt it
<nemo> TwoD: 'course not. you'll have to do it in windows
<Krzzzz> i got a quick question.. how do i go by on checking why the GDM login screen no longer has the option to restart shutdown etc they just dissapeared. any ideas?
<nemo> TwoD: then after you replace the bad disc in your raid you can start moving data to the new ext3 raid :-p
<nemo> TwoD: windows will never notice difference when you network mount it :)
<TwoD> It's on the same comp...
<nemo> Alex_Gaynor: no spaces either right? all alphanumeric?
<Alex_Gaynor> nemo: Yeah
<nemo> TwoD: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chkdsk
<xtknight> how do i debug a crash in which even Magic SysRq+B does not reboot the pc?
<Auctionedllama> nemo, since I am confused, and I drastically need help, mind if I pastebin my grub and my fstab and you tell me what to change
<Auctionedllama> nemo, is that possible mate?
<nemo> Auctionedllama: sorry. I'm going home. get help from channel
<TwoD> nemo, thanks, already know how to use chkdsk, was hoping there was a linux way tho...
<Auctionedllama> Crapppppp
<Auctionedllama> ok
<nemo> Auctionedllama: the problem is a straightforward one. fix your UUIDs to match your new disc layout
<hmuller> Alex_Gaynor: regarding your earlier comment about iwconfig, I don't think iwconfig stores a configuration ...
<Alex_Gaynor> nemo, hmuller: I gotta run for a few minutes, I'll be back iin a little bit, thanks for the help so far, when I get back hopefully I can get this figured out
<Auctionedllama> ya well fsast is vey confusing
<nemo> TwoD: I seriously would not trust aforementioned reverse engineered driver to fix bad sectors
<quentusrex> Does anyone know about the bug with pop up windows? such as program alerts?
<Auctionedllama> nemo, fstab is terribly confusing, not sure what to change
<nemo> Auctionedllama: ... the UUID
<nemo> anyway. going away.
<Auctionedllama> there is none nemo,
<TwoD> nemo, thanks for your time
<quentusrex> I've had gnome crash multiple times on me because of the pop up window that is opened after running synaptic
<Pici> quentusrex: Do you have a bug #?
<quentusrex> and I just had gnome nearly crash when vlc opened a warning window
<Pici> I've never had that happen
<quentusrex> Pici, no, I was checking to see if anyone else had heard of it first.
<LARefugee> hello! I have a prob with audio. Any experts about?
<mvo_> quentusrex: did that happen during a gutsy->hardy upgrade? or when you installed packages within a distribution (e.g. hardy package when running hardy)?
<Auctionedllama> ok, uhm, to explain, my grub is all screwed up, none of my options will start, and I moved my hardy to a partition, and I can't get it to boot into it.. can I post my grub/menu.ls and my fstab and you guys tell me what to change? I really need help.. bad
<quentusrex> I upgraded to hardy from gutsy, but it happened weeks after the upgrade
<quentusrex> and I have a fully updated system.
<quentusrex> and it was when I installed hardy packages on hardy...
<hmuller> LARefugee: the word 'expert' is relative, ask your question!
<quentusrex> well, do you mind helping me diagnosing what just happened?
<Auctionedllama> OK, here is my grub http://pastebin.com/m49d0cb75
<quentusrex> also, keep in mind something
<Auctionedllama> and here is my fstab http://pastebin.com/m2fa418a9
<LARefugee> hmuller: ok. I get a hissing then pop noise every 4-5 seconds. Audio in apps breaks up, fades in, then breaks up again.
<quentusrex> I can't see what you type anymore...
<Auctionedllama> Can you guys look at those and tell me what to change?
<quentusrex> atleast not for another line or two
<quentusrex> I can't move or change window selection
<hmuller> LARefugee: that's out of my league, if crimsun is around, he may be able to help
<quentusrex> now I can read...
<quentusrex> :(
<quentusrex> Either compiz, or something died, because I can't change windows(selected windows) or change my workspace
<quentusrex> I don't see the brown bar above a window
<quentusrex> At the top of the windows are File Edit... etc
<quentusrex> I can't move windows, or resize
 * hmuller is of to enjoy the rest of his birthday
<quentusrex> I take that back. I can resize a window
<quentusrex> if the window has the resize 'grip' on the bottom right
<quentusrex> :(
<Gnine> retricted driver manager cant enable proprietary (nvidia) driver.
<peeps[work]> is it possible to run regular 32bit java jdk on 64bit ubuntu?
<b4l74z4r> hi, there seem to be a problem playing di.fm radio streams in banshee, regular streams work, but when i log in to get access to higher bitrate streams, they won't play and it says (missing) in the station title
<LARefugee> hmuller: thanks
<Auctionedllama> guys, whats the command to get the UUID's for my partitions?
<quentusrex> Pici, do you have any idea what just died on my system?
<Pici> quentusrex: Sounds like it would be compiz
<LARefugee> Auctionedllama: man -k uuid
<LARefugee> Auctionedllama: vol_id I believe
<quentusrex> what is the alt print screen command? and letters?
<peeps[work]> is there really no reason to run a 64bit os unless you have >4gb ram?
<jbroome> pretty  much
<Pici> Unless you have a specific application that benefits from running in 64bits, and then you usually know it
<Gnine> jockey is not allowing to enable proprietary (nvidia) driver.
<tomasko> peeps[work]: you get more registers but there are very few niche areas where they are actually properly used (like video encoding and other number crunching applications)
<peeps[work]> damn, i guess I'm a moron
<Gnine> jockey fails to recognize any proprietary driver.  need wiki. do it
<Gnine> maybe i should try sending jockey to trash bin .. but then updates would probably conflict with that
<dovlaz> does anyone know what divers will 8.04 support off the cd for broadcom wireless? (xps 1330)??
#ubuntu+1 2008-04-22
<dovlaz> anyone?
<Gnine> xserver fix option from recovery mode was nicely done.. but that does not give me restricted driver bliss
<tomaz> is just me, or almost everybody is unable to boot because of some mismath on the /sbin/init?
 * Gnine dont have that issue on any machine.. up-to-date 8.04 
<Pici> My install is fine too
<LARefugee> My system is fine except for a hissing/popping noise from my speakers every 5 seconds. Audio playback is only half working.
 * Gnine has pulseaudio enabled for all audio.. no issues
<protocol1> get some new ones....cheap
<HorizonX1> hey, is it possible that an update slowed my internet connection way down?
<HorizonX1> I'm more inclined to believe it's my crappy campus network, but I'm just covering all my bases here ;)
<philip_> nah ppl are busy using the connection to upgrade
<Lunks> Wired network works only with "sudo ifup eth0" on a terminal window. For Wireless, it seems it has disappeared from network manager. =\
<Lunks> I can't do anything about my wireless through network manager. It's simply not listed there. =\
<LARefugee> protocol1: It's not the speakers. The system doesn't do this until the kernel is loaded.
<tomaz> anyone can try to help with the cant find /sbin/init problem?
<Gnine> i got all these "non-free (...) modules on x86/x86_64" installed, machine is 32bit, and the only one for 386 is not installed... funny
<Auctionedllama> Guys, I really need some help
<Auctionedllama> my GRUB is now officially.. FUBAR, and I am trying to edit the menu.lst and fstab to get it functional.. I have the right UUID, but I am not sure where to put it.. Can I just pastbin both of the files and you guys tell me where to edit? Thanks
<balleyn1> Auctionedllama: I may be able to help, I'm no expert but I have some experience
<Auctionedllama> balleyn1, alright sweet, uhm
<Auctionedllama> lemme post em
<Auctionedllama> http://pastebin.com/m2fa418a9
<Auctionedllama> http://pastebin.com/m49d0cb75
<balleyn1> Auctionedllama: also, have you tried SuperGrub? that's a great tool for automatically repairing grub menus
<Auctionedllama> WOa
<Auctionedllama> no
<Auctionedllama> Is it in the add/remove?
<Auctionedllama> balleyn1, there are a lot of grub editors here.. no super grub tho
<balleyn1> Auctionedllama: don't think it's there, it's a live CD of sorts, trying to find the website now...
<Auctionedllama> Mmh, I am trying this grub manager
<NecWeston> I'm trying 8.04 - problems with KVM and the virtual manager......I followed the ubuntu wiki for setting this combo up on 8.04, does anybody know much about this program so I can explain my problem more?
<Auctionedllama> did you look at those pastebins?
<Alex_Gaynor> nemo: I'm back, did I miss any brilliant solutions :D
<balleyn1> Auctionedllama: http://freshmeat.net/projects/supergrub/
<Chapai> 	
<NecWeston> Anybody know about KVM and virtual manager......
<Chapai> nope, sorry
<balleyn1> Auctionedllama: looking at your menu.lst, not sure what the loop option is, I don't have that in mine. Your 'root' lines seem incorrect though, I think it just just be (hd#, #) (where # is a digit, usually (hd0,1) like you have). Don't know why you have "/ubuntu/disks" beside that
<Auctionedllama> I didn't change any of that
<Auctionedllama> ok wait, what do I change now?
<Auctionedllama> ok uhm.. I edited it.. give me a sec k? brb
<balleyn1> Auctionedllama: sure
<xtknight> hmm apparently kvm doesn't play nice with vmware.  Bug 220419.  anyone else experienced this?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220419 in kvm "Bad interactions with kvm and vmware (CPU left in VMX root mode?)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220419
<mophead> where's the workaround for the suspend/hibernate bug?
<Fritzel> how can I install the 32 bit version of firefox on a 64 bit install?
<NecWeston> xtknight: I had my problem using KVM as literally the first thing I tested on my install..........I have since installed and tested other virtual machine solutions, including vmware, successfully, KVM still exhibits weird behavior
<xtknight> NecWeston, yeah..
<xtknight> NecWeston, i think kvm has a lot of bugs
<balleyn1> I'm having some sound issues. When I press play in Amarok or Rhythmbox or even some flash music players, /sometimes/ it will refuse to start, just hang at 0:00 (at which point my sound doesn't seem to work at all), other times it'll work fine... anyone have any ideas?
<xtknight> NecWeston, i mean this could cause serious data loss
<JohnRobert> balleyn1: it seems you need to set the audio output to use pulseaudio (if you can)
<JohnRobert> otherwise yes, it's a right PITA.
<JohnRobert> it annoys me that everyone is saying how great pulseaudio is...however it seems to have broken more things that were working in gutsy
<xtknight> ya i dont get the point of pulseaudio for most ppl.
<xtknight> shoulda been left in the multimedia version
<JohnRobert> for example, flash now goes funny in firefox
<JohnRobert> should have been left out of the LTS version of ubuntu imo
<balleyn1> JohnRobert: Seems to be more of a nuisance than a help at this point, that's for sure... I think I am using pulseaudio though, how can I check? ps -e | grep pulseaudio shows it's running, and I have "Enable Software Sound Mixing" checked...
<JohnRobert> personally, I think it's a case of developers getting carried away with themselves rather than leaving things alone that were working..having said that, you need to push things forward
<xtknight> yeah
<LARefugee> My hissing/popping is gone! Just muted and unmuted Front in the Gnome Alsa Mixers and maybe a few other buttons and it's gone now. This is weird. Complete power off didn't solve this problem.
<JohnRobert> balleyn1: you need to configure the application to use the pulseaudio output (if it has that option)
<JohnRobert> otherwise sorry, I don't know (if I did, I could perhaps get flash's sound to play nice with the rest of the system)
<balleyn1> JohnRobert: I don't think Amarok does, and it was working earlier, not at the moment though... hmm... thanks for the suggestion though, I'll see what I can find
<JohnRobert> yeah, it'll be because another app has 'locked up' the soundcard
<JohnRobert> which reminds me a lot of the OSS days
<JohnRobert> which is why it's so unfortunate it's back!
<NecWeston> xtknight: have you successfully installed an operating system on kvm? Because it will boot off an xp iso and install files blazingly quickly - but as soon as it performs the first reboot, there is a disk read error (being generated by the windows boot loader, not kvm) on the screen.   I have also tested with other linux live cds, and they just can't read the harddrive correctly............Tried working qemu hard drive images crea
<balleyn1> JohnRobert: that would make sense, any ideas on how to figure out which application has it "locked up"?
<balleyn1> JohnRobert: other than trial/error? lol
<xtknight> NecWeston, oh ive gotten it to install and run before
<JohnRobert> balleyn1: there is a way, but I can't remember
<balleyn1> JohnRobert: ok
<xtknight> NecWeston, anything other than xp32 though is a huge bag of trouble with the stock kvm.  xp64 crashes, vista32/64 never really work right
<JohnRobert> close stuff that might have made noise and close amarok or whatever, then reload amarok and it should work
<xtknight> NecWeston, the latest kvm-66 fixes those errors like running 64bit guests.  havent relaly been able to verify that they work properly still, though
<xtknight> NecWeston, you are aware kvm offers no speed advantages rigth now
<balleyn1> JohnRobert: ok, I'll try
<JohnRobert> gstremer apps seem to play nice
<JohnRobert> gstreamer
<NecWeston> xtknight: I was under the impression it would use my intel VT technology, but in either case, it was faster at installing xp than vmware........about the same speed as virtualbox
<mophead> ok, I found the workaround, but I get a "permiossion denied"
<xtknight> NecWeston, yeah hardware virt is slower at the moment
<xtknight> due to poor implementation
<mophead> ~$ sudo echo SUSPEND_MODULES=\"ehci_hcd\" > /etc/pm/config.d/WORKAROUND
<mophead> bash: /etc/pm/config.d/WORKAROUND: Permission denied
<xtknight> kqemu doesnt necessarily use kvm and it's fast
<DanaG> sudo doesn't work for echo
<DanaG> you'd have to echo | sudo tee -a
<xtknight> sudo sh -c 'echo SUSPEND_MODULES=\"ehci_hcd\" > /etc/pm/config.d/WORKAROUND'
<NecWeston> xtknight: I guess I was just thinking if kvm was selected to be partly included with 8.04 it was actually working well haha. I will stick to vmware's slow, but trusty operation I guess -- thanks for your help
<mooboo1> plz fix disk mounting before hardy ships in 2 days, because it mount in /media/mydisk_ then mydisk__ then mydisk___
<mooboo1> :(
<kahrytan> I know a bug in ccsm
<kahrytan> Vertical Virtual Size doesnt work
<mophead> xtknight: sweet, thanks!!
<jrnircIE> *has anyone experience problems with autofs getting a mount map from YP in Hardy x64??*
<UnNaturalHigh> lets say I pressed N on the update of a config file, is there a way to install the new one after the fact?
<JohnRobert> hmm
<JohnRobert> flash is alright if everything else uses pulseaudio
<DanaG> nspluginwrapper seems like the best solution to me.
<DanaG> bug 192888
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192888 in pulseaudio "firefox crashes on flash contents" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192888
<LARefugee> JohnRobert: everything sound is working ok for me now. I've got all gnome sound set to pulse audio. My flash wouldn't work at all. Now it's fine. Just by pushing buttons on the mixer.
<xtknight> NecWeston, vmware is actually decently fast for me.  bout as fast as VBox
<xtknight> mooboo1, yeah i agree the disk mounting in hardy feels like an "afterthought"
<JohnRobert> flash is a right PITA, but that's because it's been developed by a bunch of muppets and is closed source
<JohnRobert> shame really
<JohnRobert> I don't mind proprietary stuff so much if it works..
<kahrytan> JohnRobert->  it works better in windows.
<balleyn1> JohnRobert: I wish Gnash were more stable, I'd ditch Flash in a second
<JohnRobert> yeah me too
<JohnRobert> there's another open flash thing libswaf or soemthing
<kahrytan> Flash works much better under Windows then it does Linux.
<kahrytan> Which Adobe could care less about Linux
<JohnRobert> yeah, my latest and greatest gripe about linux flash is fullscreen video has been re-broken
<DanaG> That's part of why I'll be switching to ATI when summer rolls around.
<DanaG> I've had so many issues with nvidia.
<DanaG> Even if ATI is just as crappy right now... at least it's open-source crap.
<JohnRobert> meh, it's better than ATI atm apparently
<JohnRobert> you can use the open source nv driver if you don't need 3d..
<LARefugee> My hissing/popping problem seemed to kick in when the nvidia kernel driver loaded.
<DanaG> I do, though!
<ianliu_88> Someone experiencing constants crashes with Youtube on Firefox beta?
<JohnRobert> are ati open sourcing their driver in summer or something?
<DanaG> bug 192888
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192888 in pulseaudio "firefox crashes on flash contents" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192888
<Gnine> jockey-gtk not displaying restricted driver
<DanaG> go to phoronix for news of OSS stuff.
<JohnRobert> or is the ati open source driver just going to be much improved by then or something?
<DanaG> I must sleep ze' laptop now.
<balleyn1> JohnRobert: my understanding is that ATI just announced plans to free up their drivers in the last 6 months or so, the process will take a while for the information to be accessible and the drivers to be written/improved.. not sure what the timeline is though, guess it depends on when things are released and how quickly they're improved
<Gnine> meep
<jrnircIE> has anyone experience problems with autofs getting a mount map from YP in Hardy x64??
<JohnRobert> balleyn1: if that happens, I'll be very impressed
<nosrednaekim> JohnRobert: its happening... they have already released over 1000 pages of docs
<JohnRobert> It will be a big, big day for linux
<JohnRobert> when a major hardware vendor starts supporting linux...it's good stuff :)
<JohnRobert> (starts supporting properly)
<JohnRobert> as then nvidia will follow suit
<JohnRobert> and then hopefully everyone else
<nosrednaekim> Via already followed
<makiolo> about what speak ?
<JohnRobert> then it's seeya windows :)
<nosrednaekim> and Intel had it before
<JohnRobert> yeah
<JohnRobert> but intel, meh
<JohnRobert> :p
<JohnRobert> once ati/nvidia are on board, games developers might start programming for linux more
<JohnRobert> and that's one of the major things keeping people off linux
<JohnRobert> (people I know anyway)
<npurciful> i am having problems with HAL it seem that it can not be configured http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7722/
<Auctionedllama> hi
<Auctionedllama> balleyn1, it screwed up EVERYTHING
<Auctionedllama> balleyn1, now my ubuntu on windows won't start..
<Auctionedllama> balleyn1 I can only start up windows
<balleyn1> Auctionedllama :S  what do you mean by "it"? what change did you make exactly? or by it do you mean supergrub?
<Auctionedllama> uhm
<Auctionedllama> well I am trying supa grub now but it is doing nothing
<Auctionedllama> but.. I ran some program that just simplifies the editing of the menu.lst
<Gnine> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Auctionedllama> and.. I changed stuff to what it needed, and now it won't boot
<Auctionedllama> nothing will.. except windows
<Auctionedllama> all I want to do is to get rid of all the other choices and only have 2 choices, windows and the other partition. but its ridiculous
<Auctionedllama> and super grub is junk, BTW
<balleyn1> Auctionedllama: ah, I see.. =\   1) Check out the links from Gnine, 2) did you back up your menu.lst before editing? 3) Are you running a dual-boot scenario or is Ubuntu virtualized (you said "ubuntu on windows")?
<nosrednaekim> Wubi?
<Auctionedllama> I have ubuntu on windows (via the wubi) and then I copied it to a new partition cause I wanted it off windows
<Auctionedllama> well everything went to hell after that
<nosrednaekim> oh.... that doesn't work so well
<timUR> hi
<balleyn1> Auctionedllama: oooooh.... that would probably explain why I didn't understand a lot of the content in your /etc/fstab and menu.lst... it might be doing something funky to run inside of Windows, don't know the specifics of what Wubi is doing there
<wastrel> hi
<Gnine> save your [home] and do a proper install of ubuntu is my suggestion
<Auctionedllama> ya uh.. wellllllll
<Auctionedllama> how do I save my home?
<Auctionedllama> and I have loads of settings and stuff
<Auctionedllama> I want to keep >_>
<Auctionedllama> its just my grub
<Auctionedllama> its all screwed up
<timUR> plz now tell me what is better mandriva or Ubuntu ?
<bazhang> Auctionedllama: maybe try unetbootin next time
<Auctionedllama> if my grub gets fixed, everyhthing will work
<JohnRobert> what's the menu editor called in hardy? I find it highly buggy/doesn't work - eg, you click on a tick, it doesn't untick and crashes.
<bazhang> timUR: ask in #mandriva
<Auctionedllama> bazhang, what is unetbootin?
<Iced_Eagle> timUR: Neither is "better", but it's opinion. I personally prefer Ubuntu.
<timUR> Iced_Eagle:  cuz it got MORE packages ?
<balleyn1> timUR: depends what you want to do I'd imagine, but most people in here probably prefer Ubuntu
<bazhang> Auctionedllama: its a way to install ubuntu
<Auctionedllama> mmhm?
<bazhang> timUR: offtopic here thanks
<Iced_Eagle> There's many reasons. It's just that Ubuntu seemed to "click" better with me.
<Auctionedllama> ok, well I guess I'll clear everything and start over.. *sigh*
<Auctionedllama> But my grub will still be really messed up
<Auctionedllama> >_>
<Haffi_> Hi, I have a strange problem when playing an xvid file with mplayer or totem in hardy. The system hangs and I have to force kill all applications
<Haffi_> any suggestions?
<LARefugee> Haffi_:  Try vlc?
<Haffi_> yes, that would be a start
<twb> Other than x0rfbserver, are there any daemons that can export an existing desktop using VNC, or a VNC-like protocol?
<LARefugee> Haffi_: mplayer always locks up on me. Totem usually handles everything.
<Haffi_> totem freezes, but I can close it after maybe 30 seconds without having to kill everything
<Haffi_> I have  added w32 codecs via medibuntu
<picard_pwns_kirk> I can't get audio to play in Hardy
<LARefugee> Haffi_:  I believe I've experienced similar behavior with Totem. Not for quite a while. Chalked it up to Hardy growing pains.
<picard_pwns_kirk> I always get (totem:8085): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_object_unref: assertion `object != NULL' failed
<Gnine> restricted drivers are not displayed on jockey-gtk gui
<picard_pwns_kirk> Haffi_: are you having troubles with audio too?
<Haffi_> nope, no problems with audio here
<picard_pwns_kirk> oh
<picard_pwns_kirk> anyone have any ideas to why I'm getting this?
<LARefugee> picard_pwns_kirk: what's the trouble?
<picard_pwns_kirk> I always get "(totem:8085): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_object_unref: assertion `object != NULL' failed" when I play an audio file in totem
<fxjr> hi all!
<picard_pwns_kirk> amarok goes haywire
<picard_pwns_kirk> even though it uses xine
<fxjr> I'd like to say thank you very much for whoever fixed the problem with the desktop wall plugin
<Haffi_> ﻿LARefugee: VLC also hangs
<fxjr> sometime ago, I was talking about a ctrl+pgup/down problem
<fxjr> with this plugin which was changing workspaces when I pressed those keys
<Haffi_> strange, I've never had problems with video playback on linux before (I've had 3 different linuces on this computer before)
<LARefugee> hmmm. Gstreamer setup maybe. you might purge/reinstall gstreamer codecs.
<fxjr> and the problem was that those shortcuts were exactly the ones used by gedit to change tabs :)
<crimsun> picard_pwns_kirk: using pulseaudio?
<picard_pwns_kirk> crimsun: no idea
<LARefugee> Haffi_:  ok. Got any other video files to try?
<crimsun> picard_pwns_kirk: default hardy install?
<picard_pwns_kirk> yeah
<crimsun> picard_pwns_kirk: then you are (for GNOME)
<picard_pwns_kirk> k
<picard_pwns_kirk> reinstall pulseaudio?
<crimsun> picard_pwns_kirk: is libxine1-gnome installed?
<picard_pwns_kirk> no
<picard_pwns_kirk> install it?
<crimsun> sec.
<macd> I assume everyone is having ff3/flash issues still?
<philip_> fresh install feels so snappy versus my previous upgraded system
<picard_pwns_kirk> mplayer works
<JohnRobert> bah
<crimsun> picard_pwns_kirk: nah, you shouldn't need -gnome
<JohnRobert> pulseaudio also breaks skype!
<strtok> hello, anyone running 8.04 (RC) on a dell optiplex 755 yet? On the installer the screen blinks on and off -- seems to be fixed if i lower the res from 1920x1200 to a lower resolution
<JohnRobert> great :/
<crimsun> JohnRobert: no, use pasuspender -- skype
<macd> strtok, after its installed that wont be an issue
<JohnRobert> crimsun: I have skype on all the time
<strtok> macd: what causes it?
<JohnRobert> so that won't work.
<crimsun> JohnRobert: then read bug 192888.
<JohnRobert> ah man, this is really annoying
<macd> strtok, I really dont know, but after install its fine (my dell d630 had the same problem and they both use intel based video)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192888 in pulseaudio "firefox crashes on flash contents" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192888
<JohnRobert> yeah, I've been reading it
<Haffi_> ﻿LARefugee: Doesn't work for divx either
<JohnRobert> is there a way to turn off pulseaudio?
<crimsun> JohnRobert: then apply that solution.
<JohnRobert> or get rid of it all togehter
<picard_pwns_kirk> sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio?
<crimsun> sure, uninstall it.
<Haffi_> LARefugee: [00000306] ffmpeg decoder error: more than 5 seconds of late video -> dropping frame (computer too slow ?)
<macd> crimsun, says fixed for hardy ;P
<JohnRobert> will that put my sound back to 'how it was in gutsy'?
<JohnRobert> or screw stuff up further?
<JohnRobert> :p
<crimsun> macd: it's certainly fixed in flashplugin-nonfree
<crimsun> JohnRobert: I have no idea how you configured sound in gutsy
<sparr_> is there a list anywhere of user-visible changes to expect after an ubuntu upgrade?
<JohnRobert> I didn't, it just worked.
<macd> crimsun, I dont use pulseaudio and it still crashes
<strtok> macd: thanks
<crimsun> macd: that's Flash's fault
<macd> strtok, np
<macd> crimsun, then I guess flashplugin-nonfree isnt fixed then ;)
<crimsun> macd: we can't do much beyond removing the bits that we know to be problematic
<JohnRobert> I understand it's all flash/skype's fault...it's a shame though
<crimsun> macd: sure it is.  The package no longer Depends on libflashsupport
<LARefugee> Haffi_:  That rings a bell.. I've dealt with that before.. Can't recall what I did. Sorry.
<macd> I was reading adobes penguin blog the other day, they odnt even look like theyve addressed the issue
<crimsun> macd: that fixed the issue for the reporter, whose config was due to libflashsupport.
<Haffi_> ok, thanks for your time though
<macd> crimsun, that may be true, but for the rest of us, no pulseaudio still has flash causing havoc everywhere in ff3
<crimsun> picard_pwns_kirk: do all pulseaudio clients exhibit that symptom?
<picard_pwns_kirk> crimsun: no idea
<macd> crimsun, Im not blaming the buntu-devs, but adobe
<picard_pwns_kirk> google says there hasn't been a bug filed
<crimsun> picard_pwns_kirk: then please try some, i.e., paplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav
<crimsun> macd: right, but we can't do anything about that.
<jlobo115> hi, i have a quick question about wubi and rc1 8.04, i have a laptop that currently has its bios locked and do not have the password for it, if i am to install ubuntu with wubi, would it install and bypass the bios allowing me to select which os or will i become completely locked out?
<Haffi_> ﻿LARefugee: Just one thought, might this be related to nvidia drivers?
<macd> crimsun, right.
<picard_pwns_kirk> crimsun: Stream errror: Invalid argument
<crimsun> picard_pwns_kirk: try it also with gst-launch-0.10 using playbin.
<crimsun> picard_pwns_kirk: is pulseaudio even running?
<crimsun> (pgrep -x pulseaudio)
<LARefugee> Haffi_: I have nvidia. Sorry just can't recall. Try feeding the error messages into google. Append "hardy ubuntu"
<picard_pwns_kirk> oh, nvm
<picard_pwns_kirk> there's a bug
<RAOF> jlobo115: wubi uses the existing Windows bootloader.  If you can boot Windows you should be able to boot Wubi.
<Gnine> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is Wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi-installer.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it is included in hardy 8.04 beta CD and will be in the final release)
<jlobo115> alright thanks for shedding some light on that
<picard_pwns_kirk> crimsun: I found a workaround
<twb> Does hardy include any NX servers?
<picard_pwns_kirk> crimsun: thanks
<twb> I can only see qtnx and nxproxy in apt.
<Haffi_> ﻿LARefugee: Just FYI, when I run mplayer -vo x11 it works, so I'm guessing it's related to the nvidia driver
<jason|ca> how can i turn off the compiz stuff in hardy completely - -it seems to be crashing X repeatedly
<twb> jason|ca: uninstall it?
<RAOF> jason|ca: System->Preference->Appearence->Visual Effects->No Effects.
<jason|ca> ok
<dvs> does anyone know how to get global menus in hardy?
<RAOF> dvs: As in the big gtk patch/flamefest?
<crdlb> dvs: in gnome, that's only possible with crazy patches
<crdlb> and it will only work with true gtk apps
<dvs> um...
<RAOF> crdlb: Guten morgen.
<crdlb> evening, RAOF :)
<dvs> i had it in gutsy and it just displays the name in hardy,  i suspect it is because it is a new version of gnome
<Gnine> worgen gluten
<iMatter> Still having problems with internet...
<iMatter> ALL GUI's fail...
<iMatter> and dhclieint commands dont work
<iMatter> just have permission denied...
<dvs> i don't remember doing any crazy patches in gutsy, i think it was just a panel applet.  and i would reinstall it to see if that works but i have no idea how to do that
<crdlb> it's a crazy patch to gtk+
<RAOF> dvs: Maybe we're thinking of different things.  Could you describe what you want?
<Gnine> look it up in synaptic
<crdlb> and a third-party applet for gnome-panel
<NewToThis> Hi, Is there a photo organizing/editing application that is similar to Picassa - that someone could suggest using?
<RAOF> NewToThis: I think you might find F-Spot (which is enabled by default) useful?
<crdlb> it looks like you need to re-patch gtk
<dvs> RAOF: mac style menus
<RAOF> dvs: Right.  Huge, crazy gtk patch.
<twb> You guys are useless as ever; the answer to my first question was "see vino and/or krfb-kde4".
<crdlb> vino is a vnc server ...
<iMatter> could someone please help...
<crdlb> ah 20 minutes ago
<Gnine> twb: join ##quiz
<twb> Gnine: why?
<NewToThis> RAOF: Thanks much - will try that - Also have "Phatch - batch processor & renamer installed - that looks like it might be good for renaming etc.
<dvs> NewToThis: you can install picasa in linux
<twb> Gnine: I went and found answers to my question because nobody answered; I didn't know the answers in advance.
<jason|ca> RAOF: i did that its now got me trapped at 640x480
<jason|ca> now what?
<NewToThis> dvs: If I search in synaptics I'll find that?
<iMatter> i really need my wireless up...
<Gnine> if its not found in synaptic you probably dont want to use it
<RAOF> jason|ca: You're the person I suggested System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual effects, right?  There's absolutely no way that doing that broke your X :)
<DanaG>  Error: Could not acquire compositing manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<RAOF> DanaG: Yeah, metacity doesn't release the composite manager hook correctly.
<RAOF> jason|ca: So, what _else_ did you change? :)
<crdlb> yay for pasting xcompmgr into window managers!
<jason|ca> RAOF: the system was frozen when i asked u -- (from a different box) so i hard rebooted it
<DanaG> Oh, and sometimes when I switch back to metacity, I get something odd:
<jason|ca> then when it came up it was trapped in that mode
<DanaG> the screen flashes several different colors and shows glitchy pieces of windows, for a total of about 0.5 to 1 second.
<RAOF> crdlb: I note from my feed browser that kwin is slowly implementing compiz :(
<DanaG> I won't use KDE4.
<jason|ca> RAOF: im now getting ready to re-install the nvidia driver
<Gnine> you in gnome, DanaG ?
<DanaG> I tried KDE4 early release, and was surprised to see that it made my 17" notebook feel like a 12" notebook.
<RAOF> jason|ca: Ok.  By 'reinstall', what method are you going to try?
<crimsun> I love KDE4's Konsole.
<NewToThis> dvs: I looked in synaptics - Could not find Picasa. Is it hard to install and run in Hardy Heron - or will it even run in Hardy Heron?
<Gnine> !picasa
<ubotu> Picasa from Google can be downloaded in .deb format from: http://picasa.google.com/linux/download.html
<dvs> i had it, but wine beat it with an ugly stick so i uninstalled it
<strtok> macd: it still happens even after install
<JohnRobert> hehe, removing pulseaudio has fixed everything :)))
<strtok> i think it's an issue with the VESA driver doing 1920x1200 on an ATI card
<dvs> gnine's got ya
<crdlb> RAOF: heh
<mooboo1> i would install picasa if it wasnt proprietary
<jason|ca> raof i un-enabled it in the device driver window
<jason|ca> and im now back to 800x600 after a restart
<jason|ca> im gonna try re-enablig it
<Jordan_U> My numlock key won't turn off ( and it's a laptop, I am having to use a usb keyboard right now )
<jason|ca> and hope
<RAOF> jason|ca: That seems like a not-bad-idea :)
<RAOF> crimsun: Oh?  What in particular is nice with the kde4 console?  I've tried KDE4, but not for very long.
<crdlb> crimsun: I love gnome-terminal too :P
<Gnine> jockey-gtk does not display any restricted drivers
<crimsun> RAOF: splitting the terminal
<crimsun> RAOF: then you can arrange buffers inside the splits
<Gnine> kde4 kills my appetite
<crimsun> crdlb: I do, too, but I think I'd like Ng's even more.
<NewToThis> dvs: Hay - Never mind question - I did a search on google and found the debian install package - and it's installed and ready to go - thanks anyway.
<Gnine> dumbell
<crdlb> crimsun: just use screen :)
<Jordan_U> Is there an easy way to turn off the numlock key in software?
<crimsun> crdlb: I do.
<RAOF> crimsun: Ah, cool.  Yeah, that's nice.
<crimsun> crdlb: i.e., https://edge.launchpad.net/terminator/
<DanaG> Can't shift-pgup in Screen.
<crimsun> ^a esc up/down
<crimsun> or something of that ilk
<crimsun> been a while since I bothered with my rearranged keybindings
<Gnine> sippo
<jason|ca> raof -- soon as i turned the driver back on - -it went back to 640x480
<jason|ca> and wont let me chooe others
<RAOF> GAH!  Gmail, _stop marking bug reports for my Debian package as spam_.
<jason|ca> is it possible to do a dpkg reconfig type thing for x?
<jason|ca> see if i can get it to detect the right settings
<jason|ca> or edit xorg?
<Jordan_U> !xconfig | jason|ca
<ubotu> jason|ca: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<DanaG> Not valid anymore!
<RAOF> jason|ca: You could run "sudo nvidia-xconfig", which should make X use the nivdia driver.
<RAOF> jason|ca: A better idea would be to pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Jordan_U> DanaG, It'll still give you a nice bear bones xorg.conf, won't it?
<jason|ca> DanaG: the ubotu stuff is not vaid?
<DanaG> debconf for Xorg has been gutted.
<macd> strtok, what does "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver" return?
<Jordan_U> DanaG, Though the "configure only driver and resolution" should go
<Gnine> you can boot in recovery mode and do a x server fix
<Gnine> the 3 stooges await you
<RAOF> macd: UUoC :).  Also, more interesting is the same thing, but with Xorg.0.log
<macd> RAOF, sorry I dont know what UUoC is ;)
<RAOF> macd: Unnecesary Use of Cat :)
<macd> RAOF, ohh, yeah ;)
<macd> its not like xorg.conf is that big
<Gnine> no restricted drivers shown in jockey-gtk
<DanaG> meow.
<Gnine> hacksaw
<RAOF> Hm.  It seems my system uses ~1GB more memory when I use the nvidia driver instead of nouveau.  Weird.
<macd> she sprung a leak!
<RAOF> Or rather, reports ~1GB more used memory.  And it's from startup, not over time.
<jgoo> Why is it, that the first time I go to enable desktop effects, I get a nice dialog that says I need to install a restricted driver - which of course, is nice but at that point I had a network issue\
<jgoo> Now I fixed the network issue, I try and enable it, and it no longer says I need a restricted driver, it just says it cannot do it
<RAOF> jgoo: Because your nvidia card doesn't have open-source 3d drivers?
<Prez00> downloading RC, going to run it in vmware, any known big issues besides those on the notes of hte release?
<instabin> I just updated 7.10 to 8.04 and I have a problem with a program i use all the time. Its called synergy. It lets me move the mouse from one computer and screen to another computer and screen. It bearly works after updating to 8.04
<jgoo> what changes in between the first time I try and enable it and the second time?
<macd> jgoo, you can also bring that dialog up again, system-->admin--drivers
<jgoo> aaah, cool thanks macd
<macd> instabin, define barely works
<jgoo> RAOF: Not that I am too concerned about the effects (it is 4:15am, just getting into the day), and this is an onboard ATI card, more curious to see what it would (or wouldn't) do!
<instabin> macd: it works technicaly but the mouse jumps all over the screen.... Like there is very bad lag
<x1250> jgoo: what card?
<macd> instabin, hmm, I use it b/t a hardy/gutsy box, without difference from when it was gutsy-gutsy
<mintsoup> I can't find a way to set the default monitor brightness for my laptop in 8.04--is there no way to do it in the default setup?
<jgoo> onboard ati... Radeon X1200
<instabin> mcad: i was using it from vista to 7.10 and it started the issue when i updated to 8.04
<philip_> I think I'm gonna stick with hardy heron for at least a year...stable enough, getting tired of wiping and reinstalling/upgrading
<fxjr> night all!
<Prez00> anyone running 8.04 on TP X61?
<jgoo> x1250:  VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 [Radeon X1200 Series]
<macd> philip_, tried mounting /home on a sep partition yet?
<macd> instabin, hmm, I really cant test that setup
<jgoo> hey macd, that did the trick, thanks!
<instabin> luckly i still have my kvm back there...
<jgoo> ~macd++
<x1250> jgoo: I have that card. Good enough for compiz and nexuiz. It works ok, 1300fps in glxgears, tho thats no benchmark...
<jgoo> instabin: have you ever used Synergy?
<philip_> macd: I have no probs with /home. I have an external drive I keep synced with /home so I don't really need a separate partition for it
<instabin> jgoo: Yes i have been using it for a year
<philip_> macd: I think my problem is that I tend to do an upgrade 3 months before the official release :) getting tired of things breaking now
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> Hello
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> Is there a way to get another trash.mount?
<mooboo1> 42 updates, whoa!
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> you see, I was having a problem with my trash, so I deleted trash.mount...
<macd> philip_, I hear that, I try to run the alpha/betas/rc in a vm before I use it on my workstation
<Jordan_U> Cheesasaurus_Rex, It's probably just a regular directory, tried mkdir?
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> It's not a directory; it's a file.
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> hm
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> I was having a problem with the trash can; that's why it's gone
<jgoo> CompizFusion is running fine! Just tweaking settings (which means... for how long ;-) I am glad to see OOo Database has 5 star popularity
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> basically, I dragged the Desktop icon from Places onto the Desktop again
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> this created roughly 507 folders called Desktop on my desktop.
<Jordan_U> Cheesasaurus_Rex, Seems to be a small text file ( possibly .desktop format or similar ) I can pastebin mine
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> If you can, that'll be great
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> thank you so much
<jgoo> I do have another question, latest jdk6 is sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk ?
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> Jordan_U, I have to go right now; would you mind sending me the link in a private window?
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> thanks
<instabin> Im doing a complete removal on synergy and reinstalling... maybe that will fix it.
<syke> hi
<syke> is someone going to update the wine package to 0.9.60?
<Jordan_U> Cheesasaurus_Rex, http://pastebin.ca/992714
<instabin> It seems better but it still has pauses in it.....
<RAOF> syke: Probably not; we release in ~2 days.
<syke> RAOF: just curious since the existing package has this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine/+bug/114025
<instabin> Hey RAOF!!
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114025 in wine "Problem with wine preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-60000000" [Medium,Confirmed]
<syke> which is very off-putting
<crashsystems> I've got a Dell Inspiron 1420 that I just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04, and now the sound applet says there is no audio hardware. lspci says I have "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)\".  The sound card is SigmaTel STAC9228. I have an identical laptop that I did the same upgrade to, with no audio problems. Anyone know what the issue is?
<syke> there is a workaround, but gives a bad impression since it ultimately ends up affecting wine's compatibility/stability in some apps
<syke> like office
<syke> also, the workaround decreases security that was enabled for a reason
<Luckrider> So... I have FREE RAM to the first taker.
<instabin> does canon network printing work in 8.04 ?
<instabin> for the mx700
<Luckrider> there are 3 256mb, and there is 1 512
<Luckrider> it is desktop RAM
<instabin> Luckrider... what kinda memory?
<Luckrider> DDR
<Luckrider> I have numbers
<RAOF> syke: So, the fix for that bug is unlikely to be "we upload a 0.9.60".  Since there's no time to check if (a) 0.9.60 actually fixes the bug, and more importantly if (b) 0.9.60 doesn't introduce more important, new bugs.
<Luckrider> there are from IBM desktops, but I imagine that it fits other comps
<GuyFromHell> Someone wanna test something for me? Go to this website: http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/4986#comment:269 and scroll all the way to the top using the scroll bar
<Jordan_U> Luckrider, I'll take it, but I'm not going to fall for a phishing scam ;)
<Luckrider> oh
<syke> RAOF: 'make check' in wine is usually a good indicator, since they have decent code coverage
<Luckrider> I just need to give it some how
<Luckrider> No signing up
<Luckrider> I jsut don't know how to send
<Luckrider> it
<Luckrider> lol;
<RAOF> syke: But didn't, for example, catch _this_ bug? :)
<syke> and they use valgrind to ensure few memory corruption/leak regressions
<Jordan_U> Luckrider, Donate it to your local school ( If they know what to do with it )
<Luckrider> no
<Luckrider> I am going there
<Luckrider> they are to stupid
<syke> it will only fail on a system with these mmap disabled for the lower 64k
<Luckrider> to know how to put it in
<RAOF> syke: Since this is a regression of an already fixed bug? :)
<axisys> what version ubuntu works better for x4200 ?
<syke> LAOF: not to my knowledge, actually
<syke> but I don't understand why you would be taking this tone
<Who_> Is there anyone to help me with troubleshooting nVidia drivers suspend problems? Yesterday I had a WUBI install but now I have a real one and it is still not working. The system is working, as I can push ctrl+alt+F1, login and shutdown. Is there a way to 'prod' the card?
<GuyFromHell> Any brave soul want to test that website out for me? Everytime i scroll up past some point X crashes.... i'm trying to figure out if i should investigate more or just wait 4 days and reinstall...
<Who_> I think I am talking about dpms, but I don't know :S
<syke> I'm more than happy to make my system more insecure by using an esoteric commandline means
<syke> but it might give others a really bad impression
<ajmitch> syke: 'this tone' because if there is such a regression found, there's really very little time to fix it or revert to 0.9.59
<jgoo> Anyone installed jdk6u10 on 8.04?
<Luckrider> what is the websit GuyFromHell
<GuyFromHell> http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/4986#comment:269
<Luckrider> ok
<m1r> i have problem with old soundcard not workin : Yamaha Corporation YMF-744B , any tips how to fix sound on it ?
<syke> ajmitch: revert to 0.9.59? it's 0.9.60 that has fixes for several of the issues, that's what I was originally asking about
<Jordan_U> GuyFromHell, No crash here
<syke> or at least pulling in those specific git patches
<ajmitch> syke: yes, and I said about any regressions that 0.9.60 may have
<Luckrider> samer here GuyFromHell
<GuyFromHell> Jordan_U, >_> must be a borked plugin or something then, false alarm. thanks =)
<RAOF> syke: The bug you pointed to was closed by 0.9.53 or something, and now reopened for 0.9.59.  Basically, testsuite pass doesn't mean that its ready to ship.
 * syke sighs
<RAOF> syke: Yeah, more likely (although still difficult) is applying those patches.
<syke> ok, fine. I'll go through my Canonical support rep.
<syke> again.
<ajmitch> it's not in main for a reason
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> thanks for the help, Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Cheesasaurus_Rex, np
<RAOF> syke: The problem actually prevents some apps from working?
<syke> as reported in launchpad and the wine bug, yes
<Sonja> how do i restore the /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/us that comes with heron?
<m1r> Sonja: try on cd ?
<Sonja> or maybe one of you can dcc me it?
<hrlr> Sonja: I'm not sure, but wouldn't "sudo apt-get install --reinstall xkeyboard-config" work?
<keith_> does ufw keep its own log? or does it just append to system logs?
<philip_> how do I get emerald to work? I installed emerald, imported a theme, but nothing
<crashsystems> so does anyone know why sound isn't working with SigmaTel STAC9228 after an upgrade from 7.10?
<crashsystems> I think the bug I'm having is 186940
<crashsystems> #186940
<keith_> what does ufw allow when the default is deny?
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> I have an interesting problem
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> http://i31.tinypic.com/54fygz.png
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> This is the result of dragging the desktop icon from Places onto the desktop.
<Black_Magic> still having the internet issue
<Who_> wow. Last time I saw that sortr of thing was on an Acorn Archimedes :P
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> It recursively creates a folder called Desktop on the Desktop with a folder called Desktop in it
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> Placing it in the trash can wasn't hard, but now it won't let me empty my trash can.
<Black_Magic> cannot connect to ANY AP
<Black_Magic> and dhclient doesnt work
<jgoo> o.0 I installed Krita - when I try and run it, 'Failed to execute child process "krita" (No such file or directory)'
<jgoo> is that a known issue, or did something b0rk?
<sparr_> Cheesasaurus_Rex: if i were you, id open a terminal and unlink the file
<jgoo> I don't get any google hits for krita (some for firefox not running)
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> unlink the file?
<sparr_> or just rm -r it
<sparr_> "rm -r ~/Desktop/Desktop"
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> well, it's too late for that
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> It's already in the trash can.
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> that's why I'm having a problem
<jgoo> o.0
<sparr_> well, figure out where gnome keeps its trashcan
<jgoo> ok I removed it and readded it, and it still doesn't launch. hrm. mystery
<sparr_> and manually remove it from there
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> well, I've been trying to do that
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> ~/.Trash doesn't seem to exist in Hardy Heron
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> or Gnome 2.22
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> whichever one is responsible for this
<RAOF> Cheesasaurus_Rex: You'd be after ~/.local/share/
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> there it is
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> thank you
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> the trash icon is still being displayed as if it were full though
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> even though it's not
<Who_> RAOF: Now that I have a real Ubuntu install and not a WUBI one and suspend doesn't work do you have any more to add? I am using nvidia drivers and when I resume the screen goes weird - looks undriven and it 'drifts' to white in patches. THe copmuter works - I can login and shutdown on Console 1.... Any thoughts?
<RAOF> Who_: Complain bitterly to nvidia.
<jgoo> RAOF:  Can you humor me and try and install Krita on 8.04?
<jgoo> just add/remove krita
<RAOF> jgoo: No, sorry.  No internet on the ubuntu laptop
<Who_> RAOF: :) - will do
<jgoo> ohz. ;_; Well, I'd heartily recommend Krita as a photoshop alternative (it has a few regressions last time I was using it...)
<Who_> jgoo: I'll try it
<DanaG> Is ther any alternative to "Photoshop Elements"?
<DanaG> GIMP doesn't work for the target audience.
<jgoo> DanaG: You'll find Krita will do that nicely
<Who_> DanaG: What does F-Spot miss?
<TychoQuad> anyone having trouble with launching applications after running kismet?
<jgoo> Oh, F-Spot is also nice :) (goes and installs it like a gleeful 10 year old in a candy store)
<DanaG> Photoshop Elements does things like the clone tool to clone pixel areas.
<Who_> jgoo: Not that you have some vested interest in DanaG's problem ;)
<Who_> DanaG - is elements much better than, for example, Picasa?
<jgoo> Who_: I love conspiracies, but what vested interest would I have ? :p
<syke> who_: I also have an nvidia chipset, and suspend works fine
<syke> RAOF: "complain bitterly to nvidia" is really unacceptable, btw
<syke> this isn't #debian
<RAOF> syke: Ok.  Complain to nvidia, with nvidia-bug-report.sh or whatever it is that they ship as their bugtracker.
<syke> seriously, your attitude is really offputting
<RAOF> Really?
<syke> yes, quite.
<Who_> skye: RAOF gave me quite a bit of help yesterday - I think it wasn't too harsh
<syke> I'm assuming that Canonical (and the community) wants to know about issues so they can determine if they are serious, or to improve usability
<Who_> given that we'd already talked a bit, etc
<RAOF> syke: What in particular?  We can't fix nvidia bugs - they _have_ to go to nvidia.
<RAOF> syke: Well, yes.  Unless they're in the nvidia drivers, which we can't do anything at all about.
<syke> how do you know it's not an ACPI or BIOS issue?
<Who_> RAOF: hehe - so shall I ask instead why I can't use nv instead because that renders a grainy screen ;)?
<jgoo> Who_: update me on if Krita runs for you in 8.04 thanks
<RAOF> Who_: Indeed you can :).  Is there a bug report about that?
<Who_> jgoo: you've gotta wait for my net connection :P
<Who_> RAOF: There certainly can be. It feels _deeply_ like a configuration issue - I have to say
 * DanaG has suspend that works... oh... 2/3 of the time.
<jgoo> Wait, I uninstalled and installed quite quick... does that mean I was reinstalling from the cached package? (which might have been bj0rked)
<DanaG> It's odd.
<Who_> RAOF: because at 800x600 it is fine...
<rage> TychoQuad: Open a terminal and type in ifconfig
<rage> also type in iwconfig to see which ones have wireless interfaces
<Who_> jgoo: I dunno - I seem to be getting half of KDE Along with my krita :P
<RAOF> Who_: Indeed?  Hm.  That's probably worth a bug report, to bring it to the attention of the X hackers.  It seems moderately strange :)
<jgoo> o_0 yikes!
<Who_> RAOF: I'll try and take a photo...
<jgoo> Does Epiphany run webkit on linux? I am looking to put a webkit browser... erm... safari? what about opera?
<RAOF> Who_: An excellent idea.  That, and /var/log/Xorg.0.log would be extremely useful.
<Who_> RAOF: out of interest, does a screenshot looking fine mean _anything_?
<RAOF> Who_: Yes, it does.  It suggests that the problem is somewhere in the output code, not the rendering.
<RAOF> Who_: This is also extremely good info for a bug report :)
<Who_> Right. Off I got to Launchpad land...
<RAOF> jgoo: Epiphany in 2.24 will use webkit exclusively.  At the moment it's optional, and we don't build an epiphany-webkit package (although Debian do).
<jgoo> RAOF: Yes, I heard that, but in the add/remove it still says gecko (default) and just gecko... what would you recommend to install it? (webkit only really, for web dev testing)
<SeveredCross> Webkit is pretty sweet.
<RAOF> jgoo: Yeah, that's what I meant.  _We_, as in Ubuntu, don't build the Webkit backend.
<Davo_Dinkum> I downloaded kubuntu-kde4-8.04-rc-alternate-i386.iso but it's ubuntu for some reason :/
<RAOF> jgoo: Debian Sid has Epiphany-Webkit packages, or you could (probably) rebuild those source packages against Ubuntu.
<Who__> sorry to keep coming and going. Can I take this chance to point out the TalkTalk in the UK aren't really very good
<RAOF> Who__: Duly noted :)
<Who__> jgoo: Some of the mobile browsers are webkit based. Perhaps they are packaged for Ubuntu?
<kliwon> hello
<tate> Oy, I need some advice about Ubuntu 8.04; I have a projector that can do 1024 but the new Ubuntu locks me at 800; how can I specify a higher resolution with the new xorg?
<kliwon> hello..i have problem on tun interface.i have modproble tun module but when i'm try to config the tun0 interface got err.i'm using xubuntu 8.04.please help me
<jgoo> Thanks Who_ and RAOF. I will see for the future that. I can always test on a winsuck machine nearby
<jgoo> Is there a 'nice' way to turn off compiz... I used to have a little icon, right click, change back to metacity, and keep all my compiz settings... and then right click again to switch back to compiz (that was with the beryl fork though)
<jgoo> I want to run Blender....
<RAOF> jgoo: You'd be after fusion-icon, I think.
 * jgoo goes hunting
<jgoo> ok. I have to complain. That was ridiculously easy to install and use. It mocks the last 20 years of painful computer use we have all suffered.
<icanhas> jgoo: you are correct sir
<IdleOne> jgoo: we can make it harder if you like.
<jgoo> damn it. And it didn't crash when I changed window manager. How can they let this kind of software out. It undermines the whole computing industry. Ok, thanks for that RAOF :)
<RAOF> tate: Right.  What method are you using to run your projector?
<tate> An adapter from DVI to VGA
<RAOF> Right.  And software-wise?  How are you telling Ubuntu to enable the projector?
<tate> IT's the only thing I can do, the irritating thing is if I plug it into a monitor on startx, then swap out the plug it works.
<tate> It's just like a monitor.
<tate> I just had 7.10 plugged into it not a day ago.
<tate> It worked fine.
<RAOF> Right.  So, System->Preferences->Screen Resolution doesn't allow you to change the resolution of the projector?
<tate> It does, but it won't go above 800 by 600
<tate> The previous installation allowed for 1024
<RAOF> Ok.  So, this suggests that maybe the projector isn't returning DDC data correctly.
<RAOF> !xrandr
<ubotu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<mc-george> hi guys, everytime I play a song, it skips every 5 seconds
<tate> I'm not dual screening.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, some projectors at my school have Pin 9 REMOVED.
<Who__> RAOF: also cursor renders fine...
<RAOF> tate: The principle is the same.
<RAOF> tate: Section II.6 might help you.
<mc-george> hi guys, everytime I play a song, it skips every 5 seconds
<Black_Magic> could someone seriously help me No internet = No Server
<Black_Magic> and no browsing and for gods sake NO IRC!!!
<mc-george> anyone?
<icanhas> Black_Magic: what's up now mate?
<tate> I don't seem to have xandr installed?
<RAOF> tate: That seems unlikely, but let me check :)
<Black_Magic> icanhas:  Cannot get internet
<RAOF> (IE: let me check where the xrandr binary comes from, and why you might not have it installed)
<Who__> RAOF: Which package should I report against?
<icanhas> Black_Magic: wifi or wired?
<Black_Magic> wifi
<icanhas> Black_Magic: what does iwconfig show?
<Black_Magic> cannot connect to Any accesspoint
<RAOF> Who__: xserver-xorg-video-nv, probably.
<jgoo> wtf. flash video is working on youtube. That can't be right... I didn't do anything.
<Black_Magic> basically not configured
<RAOF> Who__: THat's the source package for the nv driver, I think.
<Black_Magic> not assosiated
<icanhas> Black_Magic: i mean, does it show wifi0 or ath0 or anyhting like that?
<mysticdarkhack> hey all
<RAOF> tate: Hm.  Are you spelling it 'xrandr'?
<Black_Magic> yea it shows lo eth0 wifi0 and ath0
<icanhas> Black_Magic: does network manager run correctly?
<RAOF> tate: Because it's in the x11-xserver-utils package, which is a dependency of xorg which is a dependency of *buntu-desktop.
<tate> I got it
<mysticdarkhack> have yall notice after the latest update, the update-manager disappear from System, Administration menu?
<tate> I can't seem to find what "output" to give it
<Who__> jgoo: If you're still around: Krita is happy here
<RAOF> tate: Just running 'xrandr' will list a whole bunch of stuff.
<tate> the example uses s-video, but I can't seem to figure out how to get it to point to the main screen.
<Black_Magic> icanhas: it shows one green ball
<mysticdarkhack> actually dist-upgrade I ment
<Black_Magic> then it keeps trying then eventually asks me for the router thing again
<kliwon> hello..i have problem on tun interface.i have modproble tun module but when i'm try to config the tun0 interface got err.i'm using xubuntu 8.04.please help me
<RAOF> tate: In particular, it'll list all your possible outputs, and the valid modes for any that are currently connected.
<DShepherd> hi. how is the upgrade from gutsy to hardy?
<icanhas> Black_Magic: does the  Atheros wifi driver show up in Hardware Drivers? (system->admin->hw drivers)
<DG19075> Update Manager is still in my System>Administration menu....
<syke> dshepherd
<DShepherd> syke, si?
<mysticdarkhack> strange??
<Black_Magic> Atheros Hardware Access Layer (HAL) and support for Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards
<mysticdarkhack> any idea how to recover it?
<Black_Magic> plus video one
<Black_Magic> im betteing the support one is from me compiling from source.
<icanhas> Black_Magic: Do you have the AR5007 (AR242x)?
<Black_Magic> no AR5006EG
<mazeman> can I use a 7.10 live CD to fix GRUB on an 8.04 install?
<Black_Magic> wait..
 * Black_Magic falls backwars
<icanhas> Black_Magic: What I would try, is to disable that Hardware Driver, and then recompile the newest version of madwifi
<icanhas> oh did you figure it out? lol
<Black_Magic> it says that exact thing but windows/slackware say AR5006EG b/g
<Black_Magic> icanhas:  ive already tried that
<icanhas> Black_Magic: wait, say that again?
<Black_Magic> it makes wifi0 and ath0 go bye bye
<Black_Magic> Windows and Slackware show my wireless card as Atheros AR5006EG B/G
<Black_Magic> but when i do lspci it shows it as AR242x
<icanhas> Black_Magic: what does lspci -v say?
<Black_Magic> a/b/g
<icanhas> Black_Magic: lspci -vn please to get me the hardware location thingy
<icanhas> Black_Magic: should be 186c: something
<tate> err, xrandr is really not working for me.
<Black_Magic> what should be?
<icanhas> Black_Magic: ok, find your wifi card in lspci -v, and then do lspci -vn and look in the same spot that your wifi card was
<Black_Magic> Dang
<Black_Magic> BRB
<Black_Magic> compute crash
<icanhas> Black_Magic: ?
<THEO|WxC> hello, all.
<tate> xranr gives me this: xrandr: cannot find mode "1024x768"
<icanhas> Black_Magic: well, if you're still here / when you get back, 'lspci | grep 168c:001c' should give you what i'm looking for
<THEO|WxC> I'm an experienced ubuntu user, considering upgrading to the RC of 8.04 now instead of waiting until Thursday (I have time now, but won't later)
<THEO|WxC> Is the RC pretty much just like what the final will be?
<icanhas> THEO|WxC: not the worst idea you've ever had, just a few package changes really if anything, tiny bugs
<THEO|WxC> (especially as far as config files and other stuff that won't auto-update when the final comes out through update-manager?)
<icanhas> everything with update fine
<icanhas> *will
<THEO|WxC> ah, good.... i always thought that config files didn't auto-update, so starting from a fresah install was always good.
<RAOF> tate: Right.  So you may have to do the II.6 bit, which (briefly) mentions the --addmode option.
<icanhas> THEO|WxC: er, well generally speaking the installer will _ask_ you whether you want to replace it or not
<tate> That's what I was getting at, I don't know what it means when it says "modeline"
<RAOF> tate: If --addmode doesn't work, you may need --newmode, which takes a modeline which you'd need to generate before hand.
<RAOF> tate: Aaah, ok.
<jgoo> RAOF: Midori is a 'fast web browser' built on web kit
<jgoo> I am sold
<jgoo> ok work time :)
<RAOF> tate: So, you (apparently) want to run something like 'gtf 1024 768 60', which will give you a modeline for 1024x768x60Hz
<DShepherd> ok.. i am going to try and upgrade. wish me luck
<icanhas> Black_Magic: alive yet?
<Some_Person> What's with the new forum look?
<jimmygoon> Why does flash/firefox keep dropping sound?
<jimmygoon> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<RAOF> tate: Then you apparently want to copy the whole "Modeline" bit, and run 'xrandr --newmode 1024x768 $THEMODELINE', obviously replacing the $ bit with the generated modeline.
<tate> THanks, I think may have worked, I am about to find out.
<jimmygoon> Is anyone else consistently loosing sound w/ flash?
 * jimmygoon thinks this has been the buggiest release cycle yet, and to think its LTs
<DanaG> bug 192888
<DShepherd> jimmygoon, hehe.. i hear that all the time
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192888 in pulseaudio "firefox crashes on flash contents" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192888
<DanaG> I'd agree with that.
<Some_Person> Will vdrift ever make it into the ubuntu repos?
<DanaG> New scheduler also sucks -- causes audio dropouts.
<jimmygoon> DanaG, its more than just crashing though... I'm used to that heh
<DanaG> Do the "nspluginwrapper" thing and then reinstall libflashsupport, perhaps.
<jimmygoon> hm, youtube flat out isn't working for me
<DanaG> Why don't they just package the nspluginwrapper?
<DanaG> Aah, a freeze of some sort.
<jimmygoon> DanaG, I tried to figure that out, found out it was too confusing and gave up
<JohnPhys> DanaG:  what do you mean by the new scheduler causing dropouts?
<DanaG> I close my laptop lid, and sometimes audio pauses for half a second.
<jimmygoon> well, the video loads but there is no audio, even with a full close/reopen of firefox
<DanaG> The nspluginwrapper thing is easy.
<jimmygoon> I just wish that Adobe would release the damn code and let someone intelligent handle it
<DanaG> Purge flashplugin-nonfree, install the wrapper, and then reinstall flash
<RAOF> DanaG: You mean using nspluginwrapper on i386?!
<jimmygoon> standard repos?
<DanaG> Yup.  Fixed the crashing and leaves working audio.
 * jimmygoon is so excited
<jimmygoon> but I can't find the pkg :(
<RAOF> DanaG: I find it incredible that sticking a plugin that's meant to look like a firefox interface between firefox and flash makes things _more_ stable :)
<jimmygoon> haha, searching for "nsplugin" results in konqueror plugins and "flashplugin-nonfree"
<DanaG> It wraps it.. so if Flash dies, it kills the wrapper, and not Firefox.
<jimmygoon> nothing for firefox though
<DanaG> It's not packaged in the repos.
<DanaG> It's on the bug report there.
<DanaG> bug 192888
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192888 in pulseaudio "firefox crashes on flash contents" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192888
<tawt> so i just upgraded, and i have two kernals, 2.6.24-16 which does'nt work, and 2.6.22-14 which works.  why does the newer kernal not work on my macine?
<tawt> *machine
<RAOF> DanaG: Aaaaah.  That makes more sense :)
<RAOF> DanaG: Oh, so in i386 world when flash dies it takes Firefox with it?  Sux0r.
<DanaG> Yup.
<DanaG> That's why I think the wrapper is a good idea -- even this close to release.  Otherwise, we get broken audio.
<rbanffy> Hi folks. My OpenVZ kernel freezes on boot. I would like to help, but I don't know where to start. Ahtlon mobile notebook and, btw, I would love to have framebuffer support in it. Who am I supposed to tell about it and what can I do to help?
<DanaG> As time goes on, I've gotten more and more into wanting open-source stuff.
<RAOF> I think the answer is obvious; drop support for i386 :P
<DanaG> Seeing the crappiness that is Adobe, and nvidia, and Creative (they're scum)...
<jimmygoon> so now I just reinstall flashnonfree?
<DanaG> Did you actually purge, and not just remove?
<jimmygoon> yes
<jimmygoon> much much much much better
<DanaG> My impression of Flash:
<DanaG> *segfault*
<jimmygoon> jesus, the whole damn browser feels faster
<DanaG> *segfault*
<DanaG> *segfault*
<jimmygoon> it looks like you were trying to *segfault*
<jimmygoon> :)
<DanaG> ... and with nspluginwrapper... no longer does it take Firefox with it.
<DanaG>     printf("This is an unreachable statment, so I'm going to do this:\n");
<DanaG>     perror(*((void **)0));
<DanaG> yay.
<ethana2> firefox 3 is like the having the fastest runner in the world
<ethana2> ..blindfolded
<ethana2> and sending him down the road
<ethana2> so nice, so snappy, so WHAM hit by a car
<DanaG> With a really ugly car... in Windows and OS X.
<ethana2> so fast, so light, so WHAM tree.
<ethana2> ;)
<DanaG> OS X theme would be nice if it weren't for the "bulge" to the left of the big circle.
<ethana2> by the way, when does FF3 go stable?
<DanaG> The big circle itself is... eeh, not too bad -- but that bulge makes it look defective.
<ethana2> is 8.04 going out with beta software in it?
<TychoQuad> yes
<ethana2> oh
<ethana2> tell me they're taking it from beta5 to release when it happens, pleas
<TychoQuad> firefox 3 goes final next month
<danage> anybody know whether firefox 3 will be in hardy release?
<TychoQuad> of course
<ethana2> ok, good
<danage> oh funny
<danage> seems you are discussing that very question
<ethana2> danage: your braim is funny
<TychoQuad> hardy will release with ff3 beta 5 or release candidate 1, and will of course be upgraded to the later release candidates and final when they come out
<danage> braim?
<jimmygoon> I assume that 8.04.1 will include fx3
<ethana2> *sigh* nevermind
<ethana2> jimmygoon: yes
<ethana2> danage: sorry, lame joke, I'm bored
<JohnPhys> TychoQuad:  Where idd you hear that?
<TychoQuad> here
<shirish> hi all, does anybody know about jigdo here?
<TychoQuad> firefox 3 beta 5 is already better in every way to firefox 2 even in beta state. besides, release isn't far away and you need to be fully upgraded to get support anyway
<Who_> RAOF: any comments on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nv/+bug/220469
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220469 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "nv driver gives grainy/blurred output GF FX Go 5200" [Undecided,New]
<kahrytan> Hello
<gaspipe1> hey
<kahrytan> How is NJ fios, gaspipe1 ?
<gaspipe1> just wondering will there be an upgrade "button" or do we do a fresh install?
<Hobbsee> good morning
<kahrytan> There is always an option to upgrade
<kahrytan> Hobbsee->  Morning? Its 5:30pm  Monday
<gaspipe1> kahrytan: i like the internet
<Hobbsee> heh
<gaspipe1> kahrytan: the tv isn't as good as NY's RR
<gaspipe1> kahrytan: that was the best
<DG19075> 11:30 pm here in Philly burbs LOL
<rbanffy> Hi folks. My OpenVZ kernel freezes on boot. I would like to help, but I don't know where to start. Ahtlon mobile notebook and, btw, I would love to have framebuffer support in it. Who am I supposed to tell about it and what can I do to help?
<kahrytan> Sometimes, I wish I didnt leave at the end of the timezones.
<kahrytan> *live
<cdm10> Is XMMS in the repos?
<gaspipe1> kahrytan: now the upgrade will keep my wine, compu fuss, flash ect....
<HorizonXP> hey forums got a makeover?
<kahrytan> gaspipe1->  flash is in the repos.
<gaspipe1> kahrytan: so i would have to re-install it?
<kahrytan> gaspipe1->  or upgrade it needed
<gaspipe1> kahrytan: ok
<Quentusrex> anyone know about a compiz or gdm bug that freezes everything except the mouse?
<kahrytan> gaspipe1->  I didnt upgrade
<Quentusrex> I get random crashes that freeze everything except my mouse
<gaspipe1> !flash gaspipe1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash gaspipe1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kahrytan> gaspipe1->  WINE version is wine-0.9.59
<neon> i am having a stange problem i am trying the latest heron candidate but when i try to use k3b it shutdowns one of my sata dvd burner, i have 2 sata dvd and burner when opening k3b it willl hang for a while then the lite-on dvd will completely dissapear i.e it can't be found k9copy and xdvdshrink work fine prior to opening k3b after i can not see the device any ideas?
<kahrytan> gaspipe1->  and near one will take a little while.
<kahrytan> new*
<gaspipe1> i been using ubuntu for a while, had feisty for a while
<kahrytan> I started there too
<gaspipe1> just upgraded to 7.10
<gaspipe1> real nice
<kahrytan> I was forced to switch by Microsoft.
<gaspipe1> was a plessure to install
<gaspipe1> i still dual boot...but i think i'm almost ready to walk away
<kahrytan> gaspipe1->  did you split /home?
<gaspipe1> ahh
<gaspipe1> not sure
<gaspipe1> what's that do?
<neon> i had 7.10 working flawlessly on the same machine btw
<kahrytan> keeps  user folder sseparate. and enables clean install w/o erasing  home folder
<DanaG> I started on Dapper, then went through Edgy and Feisty.
<DanaG> Keep this in mind: if you tweak stuff in /etc, you have to back that up, too.
<gaspipe1> i have 3 partitions on 1 HDD
<gaspipe1> 2 for ubuntu (swap and ahhh forgot)
<kahrytan> DanaG->  like fstab?
<gaspipe1> and 1 for xp
<kahrytan> gaspipe1-> /
<kahrytan> Swap, /, and NTFS partitions
<DanaG> I've tweaked xorg.conf, dnsmasq, /etc/network/interfaces, and all sorts of other stuff.
<DanaG> And sources.list.
<gaspipe1> kahrytan: i had to do that b4 installing on 1 of the partitions I remeber that step
<m1r> hello
<gaspipe1> m1r: hello
<gaspipe1> DanaG: i did some sudo get stuff.... so I may have to start all over again :)
<gaspipe1> btw i found this cool "theme"
<gaspipe1> http://www.compiz-themes.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=72349&file1=72349-1.jpg&file2=72349-2.jpg&file3=72349-3.jpg&name=Nebulae
<m1r> does someone know what is name of program that is showing sound volume meter in taskbar ?
<gaspipe1> i made it lok something liek that....
<gaspipe1> tell you this ubuntu is un real
<gaspipe1> kahrytan: btw u'r in hawaii?
<kahrytan> gaspipe1-> Yes
<gaspipe1> kahrytan: i loved it there
<gaspipe1> kahrytan: what island
<kahrytan> gaspipe1->  Come back ya hear.
<kahrytan> Pahu
<kahrytan> Oahu
<gaspipe1> kahrytan: i'm die'n to
<gaspipe1> kahrytan: i went to oahu
<gaspipe1> kahrytan: did a tour that really opened my eyes
<kahrytan> gaspipe1->  Now do the TheBus tour next time
 * cwillu starts downloading 1.4gb of packages to upgrade
<gaspipe1> kahrytan: it's unreal how beatiful a place can be and it still be the buisness center
<gaspipe1> kahrytan: i did... with cousin Bruce?
<kahrytan> gaspipe1->  People come back not for the nature beauty but because of the ALoha Spirit.
<gaspipe1> kahrytan: i'm a wall st. NY loving guy who loves the fast paced
<kahrytan> gaspipe1->  i know the type
<gaspipe1> kahrytan: but i had an unreal experience that has made me "slow down" and enjoy life for the moment when I was there
<kahrytan> gaspipe1-> I an close friends with gal that is from ny
<gaspipe1> kahrytan: that i only take on vacation
<kahrytan> drives way to fast
<gaspipe1> lol
<gaspipe1> in kawai i rented a truck
<kahrytan> gaspipe1->  TheBus is the Public trans here.
<gaspipe1> was all over the roads... lost people wheer about to curse me out
<gaspipe1> i would give them the hang loose and they would smile
<kahrytan> TheBus goes everywhere you need to get to.
<neon> i am having a stange problem i am trying the latest heron candidate but when i try to use k3b it shutdowns one of my sata dvd burner, i have 2 sata dvd and burner when opening k3b it willl hang for a while then the lite-on dvd will completely dissapear i.e it can't be found k9copy and xdvdshrink work fine prior to opening k3b after i can not see the device any ideas?
<T1m0thy> I still have problems with my Intel 3945 losing internet connection sometimes. Anyone else?
<neon> i had 7.10 working flawlessly on the same machine btw
<gaspipe1> we mostly walked
<kahrytan> gaspipe1->  fyi --- its called the Shaka.
<gaspipe1> kahrytan: Shaka = the hang loose gesture?
<kahrytan> gaspipe1->  yeah
<kahrytan> not hawaiian word.
<gaspipe1> kahrytan: ok cool
<gaspipe1> really what is it
<gaspipe1> i want to go back :(
<gaspipe1> have like 3 jobs rather than 1 career
<gaspipe1> surf, scuba
<gaspipe1> alright ty people
<kahrytan> gaspipe1->  So?
<gaspipe1> let me go b4 I get told this is #ubuntu+1 not #iwishIlivedInHawaii
<gaspipe1> kahrytan: so ?
<DanaG> ↑↓←→
<kahrytan> gaspipe1->  When you are in hawaii, dont get white convertible rental car.
<DanaG> ¬_¬
<kahrytan> gaspipe1->  thats like screaming TOURIST to everyone.
<gaspipe1> i know this isn't the right topic...but can someone give me a link on some cool configs for ubuntu? (regarding eye candy)
<kahrytan> compiz config?
<gaspipe1> kahrytan: i didn't
<m1r> hello
<gaspipe1> kahrytan: that "guy" with the white conv olds was the one that helped me get that hawaii inspiration that i was telling you about b4
<WeaZeLb0y> I just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04, but firefox, evolution and others are complaining about ssl support...evolution says "failed to initialize NSS"
<m1r> i am trying to get volume control on fbpanel , does anyone know name of sound control in gnome panel?
<gaspipe1> kahrytan: i did compiz, very very cool...just so many "tweaks"
<corny> Is the wireless card support for Broadcom cards any better in Hardy Heron that it was in Gutsy?
<kahrytan> gaspipe1->  You installed ccsm?
<gaspipe1> kahrytan: not sure
<gaspipe1> kahrytan: where would it be instlled under?
<AdrianStrays> I'm too scared to update to Hardy. It seems way too buggy......
<iMatter> Im Back sorry
<iMatter> the other OS crashed with flying colors...
<iMatter> could someone help me with internet?
 * tanner would like to point out "newer != better"
<kahrytan> AdrianStrays->  that definition is RC is?
<icanhas> iMatter: hey, did you run that command for me?
<neon> final release is a couple of days from now right?
<jbroome>  /topic
<DanaG> Oddest MAC I've ever seen:  30:01:00:00:00:00
<icanhas> iMatter: lspci -vn | grep 168c
<AdrianStrays> kahrytan, what?
<Lynoure> iMatter: Depends on your problem with the Internet
<icanhas> DanaG: you're really stuck on that aren't you? :D
<gaspipe1> ok night all
<kahrytan> gaspipe1->  compiz manager?
<gaspipe1> kahrytan: nice talking w/you
<DanaG> What's with the wmaster interface?
<DanaG> HWaddr 00-13-02-06-AC-9C-D0-E3-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00
<corny> Has the wireless support improved in Ubuntu 8.04? I am having trouble with a gutsy install and I was wondering if hardy heron would help
<theone_> my wireless in hardy is working good
<theone_> it just works
<AdrianStrays> corny, as far as I understand it, wireless is going to be completely addressed until Interpid Ibex
<icanhas> iMatter: please? :P
<AdrianStrays> I also used a broadcom chip, but have yet to upgrade, so I couldn't say if it has improved
<AdrianStrays> Corny, if you're trying to install Gusty, I suggest you plug it in to the lan line, install, then active the restricted drivers
<shirish> hi all, I'm trying to do shirish@Mugglewille:~$ sudo mount -o hardy-alternate-i386.iso /mnt
<shirish> and I'm getting this output
<shirish> sudo: unable to resolve host Mugglewille
<shirish> mount: can't find /mnt in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<shirish> what should I do?
<AdrianStrays> Corny, most of the time that solves the broadcom wireless problem.
<jbroome> shirish: sudo mount -o loop
<corny> AdrianStrays: I've tried that, but it's 64-bit and using a broadcom card so the chances of it working easily have never been good
<jbroome> then the rest of your line
<AdrianStrays> Have you tried NDISwrapper?
<corny> AdrianStrays: yes. I'm considering going back to a 32-bit install
<AdrianStrays> You probably should, as I understand it, things are a lot more difficult with the 64-bit for some reason.
<shirish> jbroome: this gives me this
<shirish> shirish@Mugglewille:~$ sudo mount -o loop hardy-alternate-i386.iso /mnt
<shirish> sudo: unable to resolve host Mugglewille
<shirish> shirish@Mugglewille:~$ sendmail: RCPT TO:<postmaster@ubuntu> (550 not local host ubuntu, not a gateway)
<shirish> I know this is in part something to do with apt-listchanges.
<jbroome> wtf
<corny> AdrianStrays: thx
<martalli_> I wonder...is there a jigdo file that holds what will become the iso image for the final release?  Or could I just get the jigdo for the final release and point it at the rc.iso image and it would sort out the differences?
<jbroome> shirish: yeah you've got something else going on if it's trying to send mail when you loopback mount
<martalli_> Using jigdo seems like a way to have an image early, so I could join the torrent with a full image
<shirish> jbroome: that's apt-listchanges, its a package which gives you the changes in another window when you upgrade/update
<AdrianStrays> Corny, I wish I could've offered you a more appetizing solution to your broadcom woes.  *sigh* Thus is the burden of the linux user
<Lunks> How to mount a mac partition read/write mode? I'm not able to using mound /dev/sdax /media/Leopard -t hfsplus -o user,rw
<DanaG> apt-listchanges does not get changes from the file.
<DanaG> the deb.
<iMatter_> icanhas: did you get my post?
<iMatter_> icanhas: 02:00.0 0200: 168c:001c (rev 01)
<icanhas> iMatter_: oh, yeah your card isn't affected by the patch
<icanhas> iMatter_: actually, i HAVE your card
<setuid> Anyone know the fix for the broken KDE toolbar icons? All of the icons are the same little notebook page.
<iMatter_> :/
<icanhas> iMatter_: oh wait, i got that backwards
<ferric84> I'm wondering why update manager just warned me of 50+ updates, including firefox 3, evolution, and other packages that are already up to date.
<iMatter_> icanhas: computer?
<icanhas> iMatter_: your card IS affected by that patch. you need to uninstall the drivers in Hardware Drivers and install a patch i will link you to.
<iMatter_> oh?
<ferric84> it wants me to do a partial update - does this sound right when running the RC?
<iMatter_> well its been working so IDK...
<icanhas> iMatter_: you mean it's working now?
<iMatter_> nope
<maxfiles> hi
<iMatter_> i mean in the past it worked
<iMatter_> via Madwifi
<iMatter_> 0.9.4
<maxfiles> I am having some issues with getting skype to work in HH 64
<iMatter_> and im in another distro using the same exact drivers but OK
<icanhas> iMatter_: 0.9.4 168:001c without the patch? i sevely doubt that.
<iMatter_> bring duh patch!
<iMatter_> im serious
<bullgard4> What is the name of the new virtual file system that GNOME uses in Hardy?
<iMatter_> acctually it worked off the bat in Ubuntu 7.10 live cd
<iMatter_> idk about the hardy one tho
<iMatter_> icanhas:  Bring DUH patch :P
<crdlb> bullgard4: gvfs
<bullgard4> crdlb: Thank you.
<icanhas> iMatter_: you should REALLY uninstall the old drivers first, and make sure you have the package build-essential installed
<iMatter_> its installed
<iMatter_> well maybe i was a simi-lucky one
<nemo> Is anyone able to get openoffice XHTML export to work in their Ubuntu?
<iMatter_> where it works but its ify
<nemo> ubuntu hardy that is
<icanhas> iMatter_: wget http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-nr-r3366+ar5007.tar.gz <-- just tar xvzf, enter directory, and sudo make && sudo make install
<Lynoure> nemo: give a step-by-step and I can try
<nemo> Lynoure: open oowriter
<kids> Hi, Anyone know of a good internet filtering program for teenage kids that will work in Hardy Heron?
<maxfiles> is there any way to get the sound to work with skype in HH 64?
<nemo> Lynoure: choose export
<nemo> Lynoure: select XHTML
<nemo> Lynoure: save
<nemo> File->Export
<iMatter_> icanhas: what is my card..?
<iMatter_> i cant trust lspci anymore :P
<Lynoure> nemo: I'd suspect it not being being supposed to work on an empty document
<nemo> Lynoure: should work fine on empty doc. but fine. type "hello world" in it
<iMatter_> ican?
<icanhas> iMatter_: you have the card that needs the patch, what's why you lspci -vn'd... when it says you can't trust lspci, it make the default output, -vn is extremely accurate
<Lynoure> nemo: (not saying it to annoy you, just trying to help, dude)
<icanhas> *it means
<icanhas> wow i can't type tonight
<maxfiles> this is my error: ALSA lib ../../../src/pcm/pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<iMatter_> thats good and bad
<maxfiles> how do I fix it
<iMatter_> it means i have ABG!!
<iMatter_> and then theres to patch >.>
<icanhas> iMatter_: What?
<iMatter_> atleast i dont have to use ndiswrapper thank god
<icanhas> yeah lol
<iMatter_> AR5007EG is A/B/G
<Lynoure> nemo: I get some whine about JRE defect
<icanhas> iMatter_: that patch works, trust me. after you install it just sudo modprobe ath_pci ... just WHATEVER YOU DO. DO NOT rmmod THAT PATCH. it eats you.
<WeaZeLb0y> has anyone been having trouble with libnss in Hardy?
<Lynoure> nemo: seems there was none defined until I opened option-java for the first time. Was that what you got, too?
<syke> just got this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/220487
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220487 in kdebase "konq crashes when saving a file from a web site" [Undecided,New]
<syke> I've put the staack trace and the valgrind output
<nemo> Lynoure: happens to me every single time
<syke> but if anyone wants to try and repro and add a note, feel free
<nemo> Lynoure: I've tried specifying both gcj and java6 in java options
<nemo> Lynoure: also. I wasn't able to answer immediately since launching owriter to a remote system over ssh -Y seems to be causing my X session to freeze up.  which given I didn't have ssh handy forced a reboot
<Lynoure> nemo: if you report a bug, I can confirm it it (for java6 at least)
<nemo> (I mean another machine to ssh in from)
<nemo> Lynoure: thanks but kind of late for me. going to bed.
<nemo> was just hoping to get this export done before bed
<nemo> clearly not going to happen
<Lynoure> nemo: well, msg me if you report it later
<nemo> the freezing - really annoying
<tawt> i can't open synaptic
<nemo>  EXT3-fs: error loading journal.
<tawt> it says starting administration at the bottom of the screen, but crashes
<nemo> hm. that's not good
<Lynoure> nemo: hmm, still trying something
<tawt> how can i get synaptic to open?
<Lynoure> nemo: works now. I bet you too have all the radio buttons off. It seems to be a usability bug
<nemo> ah. buggered external HD. that's sad
<nemo> Lynoure: well. I checked off one of the radio buttons and it still failed
<nemo> will try again
<nemo> once this fsck is done
<Lynoure> nemo: ooffice needs a restart after that.
<nemo> Lynoure: tried that too :)
<nemo> but will retry.
<nemo> going to wait until after fsck is completed due to aforementioned lockups
<nemo> lockups perhaps due to some automount weirdness on the screwed disc I suppose
<Lynoure> nemo: yes, one problem at a time is a good idea
<zoidfar1> So I have a problem upgrading, every time I try to do it, it tells me I don't have enough space. I have plenty of space on my /home, but / is on a different partition with too little space, is there a way I can tell it to download the new packages to /home instead?
<zoidfar1> or is there something I can safely delete out of the / file system?
<zoidfar1> anyone?
<compaqr4000> It seems everytime I update, Compiz breaks on everyone of my installations....am I doing something wrong?
<m1r> maybe resize partitions zoidfar1
<icanhas> compaqr4000: obviously
<maxfiles> ok I guess no one is going to answer my issue?
<zoidfar1> yeah, maybe, that's a big hassle though...there's no way to download packages elsewhere?
<compaqr4000> icanhas, is there a different way to run the update manager to avoid this problem?
<RAOF> maxfiles: What's your problem again?
<maxfiles> this is my error: ALSA lib ../../../src/pcm/pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<owen1> what's the name of the calendar app that comes with ubuntu?
<RandyAdams> hello all. i got a question re: hardy and a problem with sound on a HP system.
<icanhas> compaqr4000: how did you install compiz to begin with? and what verison? and describe 'breaks'
<maxfiles> am trying to run skype on HH 64
<compaqr4000> icanhas: it was installed differently on all of my machines.  Mostly through a restricted driver and turning on Extra in visual settings
<RAOF> maxfiles: Ah, right.  So, the problem is that the pulseaudio sound server is using the soundcard, and your card doesn't support multiple applications accessing it at the same time.
<compaqr4000> icanhas: this no longer works
<maxfiles> bloody hell
<icanhas> compaqr4000: well then it's probably a driver issue, i can help you in #compiz-fusion if you like
<maxfiles> ok that was simple
<RAOF> maxfiles: There are two options here: kill pulseaudio, so that it's not holding onto the sound card.
<maxfiles> thx
<tawt> Can someone please help me?  I can't open synaptic or the update manager
<compaqr4000> icanhas, sure, thanks
<RAOF> maxfiles: Or tell ALSA to use pulseaudio; I'm not sure if this will work.
<maxfiles> I was running rhythmbox
<maxfiles> I turned it off
<maxfiles> it worked
<redwhitewaldo> movie files now show just a black window, but sound plays fine. what happened?
<RAOF> maxfiles: Yeah, that'll work :)
<redwhitewaldo> movies used to play fine
<owen1> what's the name of the calendar app that comes with ubuntu?
<DanaG> evolution?
<maxfiles> but how do I solve that without turning it off?
<Fritzel> ok does anyone know how bug 219919 even is possible considering I have tried repeatedly to install google toolbar on firefox 3 and it simply refuses?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219919 in firefox-3.0 "Google Toolbar on Firefox 3 Beta 5 for Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219919
<Lynoure> tawt: try instead  sudo apt-get update   from a command line, then if that works, try starting synaptic off commandline
<RAOF> maxfiles: Right.  So, in order to make this work properly we need to make skype use pulseaudio.
<maxfiles> how do I do that?
<RAOF> maxfiles: For 64bit applications, this would be as simple as 'asoundconf set-pulseaudio', which sets pulseaudio as the default sound device.
<tawt> todd@todd-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get update
<tawt> sudo: unable to resolve host todd-laptop
<owen1> DanaG: i mean the thingy on the upper right corner that shows the time.
<maxfiles> ok
<RAOF> maxfiles: For skype, I'm not sure if that will work yet, although if you're fully up to date it might.
<owen1> DanaG: and when u click on it it open a calendar.
<tawt> lynoure:  what does that mean?
<maxfiles> well I am using HH and got all my 32 bit dependancies installed
<Lynoure> tawt: which part of it? The command? it gets the list of available upgrades (does not upgrade anything)
<RAOF> maxfiles: Ok.  A recent ia32-libs update should have included all the libs requried to make 'asoundconf set-pulseaudio' work.  Give it a whirl.
<owen1> what's the name of the clock app that sits in the top panel in ubuntu 8.04?
<tawt> sudo apt-get update
<tawt> sudo: unable to resolve host todd-laptop
<tawt> lynoure
<maxfiles> ok I did that in konsole
<NewToThis> Hi, Is there a way to set - If Iit goes to screen saver - You would need to log back in with a password?
<NewToThis> it
<Lynoure> tawt: can you pastebin the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<the_alamo> i just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 and everything seems to be okay except my graphics are broken.  I had previously used envy to install my nvidia driver (for good reasons) so before upgrading i removed everything it installed.  how can i get graphics up and running again?
<RAOF> NewToThis: Yes.  I believe this is the default behaviour.  Failing that, System->Preferences->Screen Saver->"lock screen when screensaver is active"
<RAOF> maxfiles: And does skype now work?  Or failing that, what's the new error message?
<NewToThis> RAOF: THanks much - big help - appreciate it
<maxfiles> well it still is giving that message I think
<tawt> lynoure:  it says it couldn't find /ect/apt
<the_alamo> what version of the nvidia driver does the restricted driver manager install?
<RAOF> the_alamo: The latest non-beta driver.
<nemo> Lynoure: ok. over here whether I select gcj or sun jvm 1.6, if I click on the radio, then click ok, then either exit application or just reopen menu, the java list of JVMs is empty.  after briefly showing empty it flickers to show the two availble ones, with neither one selected.
<the_alamo> RAOF, 196.12 or 96.43 (maybe the 196 is beta i don't know0
<Lynoure> tawt: etc, not ect
<tawt> lynoure:  found it manually
<nemo> javaldx failed!
<nemo> I also get that error on launch
<tawt> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<tawt> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted
<tawt> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<tawt> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted
<tawt> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<tawt> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security universe
<tawt> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<tawt> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security universe
<Lynoure> !pastebin
<tawt> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tawt> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security multiverse
<tawt> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<tawt> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security multiverse
<tawt> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-security restricted main multiverse universe
<tawt> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-security restricted main multiverse universe
<Lynoure> tawt: pastebin, not paste here!
<tawt> # deb http://packages.dfreer.org gutsy main
<tanner> >.>
<RAOF> the_alamo: 169.12, yes.  At least, that's what nvidia-glx-new is, and it should install that.
<nemo>  [Java framework]sunjavaplugin.so could not load Java runtime library:
<nemo> file:///usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/lib/i386/client/libjvm.so
<Lynoure> nemo: oh, I did not get that at any point.
<nemo> Lynoure: ^^^ and that's after attempting an export
<compaqr4000> icanhas, ok, never mind I suppose.
<the_alamo> RAOF, great.  that is what i need.
<maxfiles> ok now skype is not working after I did the asoundconf set-pulseaudio
<RAOF> the_alamo: Unless your card isn't supported by the 169.12 driver, in which case it'll install 96.whatever.  Unless your card isn't supported by *that*, in which case it'll install 74.whatever.
<Hobbsee> tawt: dude, pastebin.
<nemo> Lynoure: running oowriter from cli
<icanhas> compaqr4000: come back :P he didn't do that on purpose
<latitu> when is hardy coming out?
<tawt> lynoure:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63973/
<latitu> oh 24th april ? confirmed?
<the_alamo> what is the best way to (easliy or automatically) reconfigure xorg.conf?
<RAOF> the_alamo: Depends on what you mean by 'reconfigure'.
<tanner> good question, totally not like its in the channel topic :)
<RAOF> the_alamo: The 'Hardware Drivers' program should set everything up properly.
<vega--> latitu: read the topic?
<latitu> vega-- ya. its confirmed?
<the_alamo> RAOF, it doesn't seem to
<vega--> confirmed?
<latitu> vega-- i didnt saw that on the website
<the_alamo> i just ran it and my graphics were broken on restart
<Lynoure> tawt: weird sources.list, however the "unable to resolve" thing is not caused by that...
<RAOF> the_alamo: Failing that, 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' should set everything up.
<tawt> lynoure:  how about i wipe this partiton and go back to gutsy?
<tawt> i have very little on here anyways
<the_alamo> RAOF, okay great i will give that a try and let you know how it goes.
<maxfiles> nope now skype audio is not working
<the_alamo> thanks for the help
<vega--> latitu: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-8.04-lts-desktop ??
<latitu> vega-- ok.. thanks :)
<Lynoure> tawt: that's a choice you always have if you really don't have hardy and have them on separate partitions. I would not do that myself, but I'm stubborn (though now very tired)
<vega--> latitu: it links from the frontpage, not really hard to find
<tawt> lynoure:  it would only take a few hours to do, and i need synaptic and the update manager
<maxfiles> RAOF: somehow the audio is broke again :/
<RAOF> maxfiles: But it doesn't have that error?
<RAOF> maxfiles: Sound for everything, or just skype?
<tawt> lynoure:  also the games i've downloaded stopped working when i upgraded
<Lynoure> tawt: Like I said, totally your choice.
<maxfiles> RAOF: sound works for everything but skype
<tawt> lynoure:  ok.  i think i'll do it tomorrow
<tawt> lynoure:  thanks for your willingness to help
<Lynoure> tawt: someone else might still have steam to troubleshoot you through it
<tawt> ?
<aslaen> hello, I am having problems with my nvidia setup... I am running the latest version of Hardy, and this is a known issue.
<aslaen> when using the nvidia driver GDM goes white, and black and freezes
<aslaen> Nvidia fixed the problem by releasing an updated driver
<Lynoure> tawt: you know, energy and time.
<tawt> lynoure:  ohh
<aslaen> however since installing that driver whenever I reboot.. I have to modprobe -r nvidia, modprobe nvidia.. and then X starts fine
<aslaen> any ideas why it doesn't modprobe correctly the first time?
<bullgard4> How can I determine if my Hardy uses initrd?
<strtok> hello, has anyone here gotten the ATI drivers for a radeon HD 2400 to work? everytime i try to boot the system if freezes and restarts itself
<Lynoure> tawt: does dns work otherwise? do you have an entry for your hostname in /etc/hosts ? Stuff like that might be next
<tawt> lynoure:  i have no /etc/hosts folder
<RAOF> maxfiles: Right, this is what I was afraid of.  Skype does silly things with ALSA.
<RAOF> maxfiles: So, the answer is no*, you can't have music playing at the same time as you skype.
<maxfiles> thats turned off
<cvd-pr> partial-upgrade, ok or cancel?
<tawt> lynoure:  nevermind
<Lynoure> tawt: it's a file
<tawt> lynoure:  got it
<maxfiles> ROAF nothing else is running that requires audio
<RAOF> maxfiles: Ah, sorry, yes.  You'll need to run 'asoundconf unset-pulseaudio' to undo the change.
<DanaG> Skype is another example of why closed-source is bad.
<tawt> lynoure:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63975/
<bullgard4> tawt: " i have no /etc/hosts folder": It is a file, not a folder.
<tawt> ﻿bullgard:  got it
<Hobbsee> do i really have to reboot a server, after a dist upgrade?
<Lynoure> tawt: and does /etc/hostname contain one line, with    todd-laptop.UCAWIRELESS
<hydrogen> I would... so that if anything goes wrong it goes wrong while its fresh in your mind instead of sometime way down the road
<RAOF> Hobbsee: I think the answer is somewhere between yes and no.
<tawt> lynoure:  yes
<Hobbsee> RAOF: oh?
<Lynoure> tawt: hmm
<maxfiles> ok thx that worked again
<RAOF> Hobbsee: 'Yes' gets you a new kernel and associated goodness.  'No' gets you no downtime, and should _probably_ work.
<tawt> lynoure:  wait, no just todd-laptop
<tawt> lynoure:  should i edit it?
<Hobbsee> RAOF: so, apart form the kernel, is there any reason to?
<RAOF> Hobbsee: None that I can think of offhand that aren't bugs.
<Lynoure> tawt: either remove the .UCAWIRELESS from /etc/hosts  (I'd do that)  or add it to /etc/hostname (should also be ok)
<Hobbsee> good
<RAOF> Hobbsee: s/aren't/wouldn't be/
<HorizonXP> hey
<HorizonXP> how finalized are changes from the compiz sources to Hardy?
<tawt> lynoure:  "Could not save the file /etc/hosts."
<HorizonXP> because a change was checked in today that looks like will fix a freezing issue a lot of people are having, including me
<Lynoure> tawt: it takes sudo to edit,  e.g. sudo nano /etc/hosts
<solexious> Will server8.04 have lts?
<RAOF> HorizonXP: Are you thinking of that focus-animation fix?
<RAOF> solexious: Yes.
<solexious> ty
<HorizonXP> RAOF: yes exactly
<tawt> lynoure:  "sudo: unable to resolve host todd-laptop"  lol  same problem as always
<maco> tawt: did you change your hostname and forget to log out/log in or reboot afterward?
<tawt> maco:  no
<tawt> maco:  i've had the same hostname since the upgrade
<RAOF> HorizonXP: You'd be wanting Amaranth_, but I'd be surprised if the answer isn't 'no', given the very frozen nature of Main.
<HorizonXP> ...
<HorizonXP> that's not good
<Fritzel> what package would I want to install to be able to actually compile something
<Lynoure> tawt: that file should take effect immediately...
<HorizonXP> it's a pretty bad bug. it usually reqiures a hard shutdown to fix
<Amaranth_> Err, I'm pretty sure HorizonXP was commenting on it because we uploaded a fix to ubuntu :P
<HorizonXP> Amaranth_: No, that's not why.
<tanner> Fritzel: gcc, g++, make, build-essential, etc
<HorizonXP> Amaranth_: But you did? I was pointed to the fix by b0le
<Fritzel> thank you
<maco> Fritzel: build-essential will get all the stuff tanner listed
<Hobbsee> so, this is too simple.  what haven't i done for this dist upgrade?
<HorizonXP> http://gitweb.compiz-fusion.org/?p=fusion/plugins/animation;a=commit;h=39909681ac7fa029b7bd21bb27feffebb8a463c1
<Fritzel> maco perfect thanks ^^
<RAOF> Amaranth: No, not the rotate bug thingy.  I'm talking about the commit 20 minutes ago to git.
<Amaranth> HorizonXP: Yes, compiz-fusion-plugins-main 0.7.4-0ubuntu4 has the fix
<HorizonXP> YAY!!!
<JohninLex> hello all
<Amaranth> there was no commit 20 minutes ago
<JohninLex> I have a small question please
<Amaranth> there was a commit to animation like 16 hours ago
<Amaranth> mvo, maniac103, and cornelius worked on it together
<RAOF> Amaranth: Which CIA has just noticed and posted to #c-f-d?
<JohninLex> I just done a update and there was a file that was installed and I have never heard of it.  does anyone know what seahorse is???
<RAOF> Ah, right.  Cool.
<HorizonXP> OMG, I've been waiting for a fix for a few weeks now. It was so annoying to have my system lock up randomly, usually at the worst times! Thanks Amaranth!
<Amaranth> it's an infinite loop in the window walker
<Amaranth> caused by bad usage in animation
<icanhas> Amaranth: oh, that was what the fix was? heh, very amusing.
<Amaranth> so it doesn't really lock up your system, compiz just spins doing nothing
<tawt> ok, this must of been a bad upgrade somehow.  i will just wipe this partition and put gutsy in it's place
<Amaranth> uh oh, another commit
<HorizonXP> Amaranth: yeah, I realized that once I figured out that Alt+SysRq+K still worked, and I used 'top' to see what was happeneing
<Amaranth> ah, he fixed our bug a 13 hours ago
<DanaG> What bug?
<Amaranth> then he made another commit to 'Fix all freezes for good'
<Amaranth> DanaG: 903
<Amaranth> hmm, wonder if ubotu knows about it
<Amaranth> compiz-fusion bug 903
<ubotu> Bug 903 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/903 is private
 * Hobbsee beats Amaranth
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: fix my compiz!
<Amaranth> opencompositing bug 903
<ubotu> Bug 903 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/903 is private
<Amaranth> grr
<HorizonXP> wait
<HorizonXP> Amaranth: the bugfix I pointed you is different? Is it better?
<Amaranth> HorizonXP: the fix we have in ubuntu most likely fixed your issue
<Amaranth> the latest commit to git just makes sure there is no chance it can happen in any situation
<HorizonXP> that sounds like something that should make it into Hardy
<HorizonXP> IMHO
<Amaranth> If you can prove otherwise we'll probably get it in an SRU after release
<HorizonXP> ok
<Amaranth> seeing how the rest is 2 days from now and that much time is needed for testing the discs
<NewToThis> Hi, Is there away for me to change the original root password I used to install and setup Hardy Heron?
<HorizonXP> umm.... I'll update compiz now with the recently added bugfix, and see what happens
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: do you have ppa versions of that package?
<HorizonXP> if I still get freezes, I'll PM you
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: the ubuntu4 one? no, it got accepted in the archive a few hours ago
<DanaG> I still think that nspluginwrapper thing is pretty **** important.
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: i meant the gitweb commit
<DanaG> bug 192888
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192888 in pulseaudio "firefox crashes on flash contents" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192888
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: No, I didn't even know it existed until a couple minutes ago
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: Unless your bug is "compiz freezes when switching window focus" it won't help you
<DanaG> My Firefox 3.0 is now stable since I've done that.
<JohninLex> gn8
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: that's what my last crash was.
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: Not a crash
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: while i was dist upgrading another machine, no less.
<Hobbsee> sorry, s/crash/freeze/
<Amaranth> This is an infinite loop
 * DanaG gets hard-lockups from e1000 NIC.
<cvd-pr_> this is stupid i cant upgade the manager core until do a partial-upgrade
<Hobbsee> brain's not here yet
<NewToThis> Any idea's about question I posted - very newbie to linux - thanks.
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: and you were using ubuntu4 already?
 * RAOF gets hard lockups from /frikkin nvidia being rubbish/.
<Amaranth> RAOF: actually a lot of them are probably animation's fault :P
<DanaG> I've tracked mine down to my NIC.
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: of which exactly?
<fevel> hey guys
<Hobbsee> compiz:
<Hobbsee>   Installed: 1:0.7.4-0ubuntu6
<Amaranth> unless it actually locks solid or is looping in libGL
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<fevel> i just upgraded to hardy
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: and is your bug reproducible?
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: i do, and i've only seen it happen once yet.
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: this was the same thing that was happening ages ago
<Amaranth> did you reload compiz after getting that package?
<fevel> but update manager keeps telling me theres a package that couldnt be upgraded, if I want to partially install
<NewToThis> Can I change my root password?
<RAOF> Amaranth: I may try to VT switch rather than kill it next time.  But it seems to coincide with nivdia printing XIDs to syslog.
<fevel> anyone have this problem?
<RAOF> NewToThis: Do you _have_ a root password?
<DanaG> Mmm, xid.
<Amaranth> fevel: what package?
<RAOF> DanaG: _blink_
<DanaG> I get that when I get the X lockup.
<DanaG> s/_/*/g RAOF
<friedtree> what is the latest nvidia video card that is supported under hardy out of the box ?  8600gt ?  8800gt ?
<DanaG> XID.
<fevel> Amaranth,  seems to be update-notifier
<zoli2k> Anyone has the problem, that after wake up from Suspend state the built in mic stars on max volume ? Causing a very unpleasant noise.
<Amaranth> <Rupert> "someone should fork GNOME and rename it to 'gnome'" --mariano, 06-mar-07
<DanaG> Oh, and I SAK Xorg... and then it comes back in utterly-crap mode.
<DanaG> i.e. 150% unaccelerated.
<RAOF> friedtree: Actually, I think that _all_ of them are supported.
<DanaG> Even typing will be slow, even under Metacity.
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: i think so.  i dont remember
<JPSman> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Amaranth> friedtree: not true, only the beta drivers support the 9xxx cards
<Amaranth> and i don't think nv supports them at all
<friedtree> thank you
<JPSman> I screwed up my graphics card so I'm just going to install hardy ontop of this
<JPSman> wish me luck
<NewToThis> RAOF: Is the password I used to setup my 1st and only account uses the same password - I was under the impression this is the root password - correct?
<RAOF> NewToThis: Incorrect.  You don't have a root password.
<fevel> Amaranth,  any ideas?
<Amaranth> fevel: click the update button
<RAOF> !root > NewToThis
<Amaranth> fevel: even better would be to try again in synaptic
<NewToThis> RAOF: Ok - So I could go into "System" and change it without any problems - correct?
<fevel> Amaranth, "A upgrade from hoary to gutsy is not supported with this tool
<tanner> anyone know the state of 11n in 8.04?
<Amaranth> fevel: use synaptic
<Amaranth> 11n?
<Amaranth> oh, 802.11n
<cvd-pr_> where are the main ubuntu servers located?
<Amaranth> if you have intel, you're fine
<Amaranth> atheros....have fun
<tanner> erm
<Amaranth> broadcom....ha
<HorizonXP> hhahahaha
<RAOF> NewToThis: Change what?
<JPSman> does hardy support the creative soundblaster X-Fi drivers?
<HorizonXP> this is why I buy Intel only
<HorizonXP> OS drivers FTW
<nemo> Lynoure: FYI, erasing ~/.openoffice.org2 fixed it
<Amaranth> JPSman: Need to ask that question the other way around
<cvd-pr_> ?
<fevel> Amaranth,  its installed in synaptic
<Amaranth> fevel: are you up-to-date in synaptic?
<Amaranth> oh, this is a temporary thing
<NewToThis> RAOF: My login password when I come to my login boot screen when starting computer - sorry I mentioned - really new to linux - so I apologize.
<Lynoure> nemo: that's good
<Amaranth> fevel: try again in 4 hours
<nemo> Lynoure: 'course I'm *really* sleepy now. :)
<nemo> g'nite
<RAOF> JPSman: There are no X-Fi ALSA drivers, as I understand it.  There _are_ kinda working OSSv4 drivers, but we don't use OSSv4, given that the linux world has spent the last couple of years trying to get rid of OSS.
<nemo> Lynoure: oh. and things seem more stable with compiz disabled. will have to look into that too
<fevel> Amaranth,  Why ? are the servers down?
<Lynoure> nemo: sleep well.
<Amaranth> fevel: no, just a little hiccup in the upgrade due to version mismatch
<RAOF> NewToThis: Ah, right.  Yes, you should be able to change _your_ password just fine.
<NewToThis> RAOF: I want to change my login password to something more complex.
<fevel> I see
<fevel> Amaranth,  ok ...thanks
<Amaranth> update-manager-core got updated and update-notifier and update-manager haven't built yet
<NewToThis> RAOF: Thanks for your patience - appreciate it.
<RAOF> NewToThis: System->Preference->About Me will have a button.
<NewToThis> RAOF: Ok - got it - thx again.
<ecubuntu> hey guys i have a wear problem with my wireless network on hardy
<ecubuntu> i can only connect to my neibord wireless but not to my own wireless netowrk
<HorizonXP> wow
<HorizonXP> my campus network is DIRT slow... it's terrible. Worse than dialup
<HorizonXP> getting this compiz update's going to take a while
<jscinoz> Hey guys, i have an ssh server i wish to upgrade to hardy (currently gutsy) I'm assuming it would be a bad idea to use X11 forwarding to run update-manager -d on it
<jscinoz> what is the correct way to do a distribution upgrade from a console?
<tanner_> right, well, 11n is NOT enabled in 8.04
<aslaen> update-manager --devel
<jscinoz> Would i replace all instances of gutsy with hardy in /etc/apt/sources.list and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<jscinoz> aslaen, yes but i have no monitor, keyboard, mouse on this machine, i only have access to it via SSH
<JohnPhys> jscinoz:  I don't think that's advised
<jscinoz> and somehow i don't think a dist-upgrade over ssh X11 forwarding would be smart
<jscinoz> JohnPhys, how would you recommend i do it?
<RAOF> jscinoz: Run 'do-release-upgrade' in a screen session.
<jscinoz> thanks RAOF
<Prez00> hardy on tp x61, anyone?
<HorizonXP> Prez00: what're the specs?
<fevel> hardy seems pretty stable
<dny> everytime i update, i get a "not all updates can be installed," and i have to do a partial upgrade.  it says it could be because of unofficial software packages, so how do I set it to accept them? :/
<tanner_> Prez00: what exactly are you asking
<HorizonXP> Prez00: ooh it's a tablet
<Prez00> HorizonXP: Lenovo thinkpad x61, mostly intel stuff... just wondering if any biggies with that machine... not tablet
<JohnPhys> jscinoz:  follow RAOF's suggestion, I don't  know much other than directly editing the sources.list isn't super advised
<tanner_> Prez00: shouldnt be.
<HorizonXP> Prez00: oh ok. if it's mostly Intel stuff, should be fine
<jscinoz> is upgrading by any method over SSH generally not advised?
<cyclonut> anyone have insights into the partial update thing tonight?
<tanner_> erm
<tanner_> why the hell dont they enabled 802.11n by default :-\
<HorizonXP> cyclonut: I'm doing it now. I think it's because update-manager-core got updated, along with compiz
<RAOF> tanner_: Because the drivers don't support it?
<jscinoz> speaking of 11N, does the iwl4965 driver support it yet?
<RAOF> jscinoz: As long as you have easy physical access, that's OK.
<tanner_> RAOF: um, they do.
<Prez00> So I am assuming, RC is pretty stable, from your comments, great news... Gutsy has been great on this TP...
<cyclonut> HorizonXP: I see. Compiz wasnt (and never has been) a problem for me, but I am guessing update-manager-core is the big part
<jscinoz> RAOF, yeah its under my desk, i'd just have to swap over my monitor and keyboard if something borked ssh
<RAOF> tanner_: So, which drivers, and how do you know it's not using 801.11n
<HorizonXP> cyclonut: yeah probably. compiz has been a PITA for me because of the bug they're fixing with this update. It kept locking up my machine at the worst times.
<RAOF> jscinoz: Go for it.  Use screen, so that it's not killed if you lose connection half way through.
<cyclonut> HorizonXP: I am happily compiz-free :)
<HorizonXP> Prez00: RC is pretty stable IMO.
<tanner_> RAOF:  iwlwifi, i know because i cannot force my card to associate with my 11n only access point.
<cyclonut> (or at least I tell myself I am)
<HorizonXP> cyclonut: I <3 compiz. I'm so much more productive with it
<cyclonut> its got too many issues for me
<HorizonXP> I can't stand Windows now, without it
<jscinoz> thanks RAOF
<HorizonXP> non-Intel card?
<cyclonut> HorizonXP: windows?
<Prez00> HorizonXP: good news
<HorizonXP> cyclonut: I meant, it makes going back to Windows that much harder.
<jscinoz> Also i use the snd-hda-intel driver for alsa, and my nvidia GPU has hdmi output, is it possible to get audio over HDMI with the currently available drivers?
<cyclonut> intel card, there are just texture annoyances - some will be drawn on top of others, things will flash through, etc
<HorizonXP> cyclonut: odd, which intel card?
<HorizonXP> you sure it's not anything to do with the settings you have for compiz?
<cyclonut> most of all, intel 950 onboards cannot handle over a (too small) preset texture size, so dual monitors (desktop extension) doesnt work properly
<jscinoz> umm
<cyclonut> or rather, you have to run your monitors "stacked" (one on top of the other) instead of left-to-right
<jscinoz> did someone break something? on my local machine doing a routine upgrade.. it wants to remove update-manager..
<cyclonut> jscinoz: wait a few hours then update again
<cyclonut> that should fixthings
<RAOF> tanner_: Hm.  Dunno.
<cyclonut> err, they will most likely fix things*
<cyclonut> HorizonXP: and yes, quite certain settings are not an issue :-P
<jdrake> Is there any way of getting music to not stop in rhythmbox when I switch from vt7 to vt9? (vt9 was started by switching users)
<raevol> hey guys, heron reverted me to metacity, any way i can get it to use emerald again?
<HorizonXP> cyclonut: I ran compiz on my older laptop that had a GMA950 onboard, and it worked flawlessly
<jscinoz> jdrake, its a pulseaudio problem afaik
<HorizonXP> but.... I don't remember running dual-monitors with it
<jscinoz> jdrake, i lose all sound from X when i switch to avt
<HorizonXP> I may have
<jscinoz> a vt*
<spine55> raevol: install fusion-icon it has some right click menus that can help you.
<HorizonXP> but I switched to this laptop because I wanted to run dual-monitors
<Amaranth> that's a feature
<Amaranth> sound is supposed to stop when you vt switch
<HorizonXP> DVI + VGA built-in baby; nvidia video card though :(
<jscinoz> speaking of VT switching.. I'm running on a laptop but using an external display connected via HDMI, yet all VT's still appear on the laptop screen, not my external monitor...
<jscinoz> how can i get VT's on an external monitor
<raevol> spine55, is there a way i can do this without that icon? i want to keep my system tray clean
<raevol> it seems like i should just need to fix a gdm file, shouldn't i?
<jdrake> Amaranth: What causes that feature?
<spine55> raevol: I know there is don't know it off hand.
<Amaranth> jscinoz: you have to boot the system with the other display hooked up and hope your BIOS/video card handles it
<jscinoz> soube55 abd raevol what are you trying to do?
<raevol> spine55, know where i might start looking? i googled: gdm window manager, and that didn't help
<Amaranth> jscinoz: in text mode the computer doesn't know or care what video card you have or what sort of displays you have hooked up
<jscinoz> Amaranth, hmm i'll have a poke around in my bios settings a bit later then
<Amaranth> jdrake: pulseaudio
<jscinoz> amaranth hmm.. although i did manage to get my VT's running at 1280x800x24 :D
<Amaranth> it works that way in windows and OS X too
<jscinoz> mmm framebuffer
<Amaranth> when you switch away from the current session sound stops
<Amaranth> jscinoz: that's VESA
 * RAOF longs for the day when he can run a VT on his second monitor and have the primary in X.
<jscinoz> Amaranth one of the downsides with pulseaudio :P
<jscinoz> amaranth, oh :P, well i have fb going anyway because i use splashy instead of usplash
<Amaranth> jscinoz: It fixed the #1 problem with fast user switching
<jscinoz> amaranth, which was what?
<Amaranth> jscinoz: you're not using vesafb?
<jscinoz> amaranth fbdev i believe, let me check (unsure)
<Amaranth> sound from one user keeps playing when another user is using the system
<HorizonXP> jscinoz: fb? can you elaborate? and splashy? I want pretty VTs too!
<Amaranth> jscinoz: then that's vesa
<jscinoz> alrighty :P
<Amaranth> vesa being a standard for 2d display and mode setting
<Amaranth> a very limited standard
<jscinoz> horizonXP, just install splashy in usplash, note that it will remove ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<jscinoz> and it may break upgrades
<jscinoz> but its darn pretty :P
<Amaranth> usplash can look pretty took
<Amaranth> i've got a 1440x900 image with animation
<jscinoz> amaranth, but splashy is so much more advanced than usplash :P
<jscinoz> aye, 1280x800 with animation too
<Amaranth> jscinoz: splashy also works on a lot less systems
<jscinoz> they're trying to incorporate GL and festival in the next release
<jscinoz> which should be interesting...
<jscinoz> and non linear progress bars (circles and other shapes)
<jscinoz> ugh, what was the command to list the vesa modes your card supports?
<HorizonXP> hmm....
<HorizonXP> can I get it to work at 1280x800 when on my laptop screen, but 1680x1050 when connected to an external screen?
<pen> is there a startup or shutdown effect like vista fade for ubuntu?
<dale> ubuntu gave me some updates today, and when ive logged on, my taskbar and the one at the top have dissappeared
<jscinoz> horizonXP, depends on bios, i cant get vt or splash screen on an external monitor
<dale> I just have a desktop with some icons
<HorizonXP> well, both of those work for me right now on my external
<jscinoz> HorizonXP, if it helps i think the vga mode for 1280x800x24 is vga=0x0361
<jscinoz> horizonxp, should probably add that to grub for high res VT
<Gary_inNYC> hi, is it possible to create a /home partition using space from 2 hard drives?
<HorizonXP> Gary_InNYC: that's a terrific question.
<dale> anyone have an idea how I would get them back?
<jscinoz> horizonxp, do "sudo hwinfo --framebuffer" to see the modes you can use
<HorizonXP> That I don't know the answer to, lol!
<Gary_inNYC> i'm planning a clean install when Hardy gets finalized
<RAOF> tanner_: Hm.  Does http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_name=1208379724-13568-1-git-send-email-reinette.chatre%40intel.com&forum_name=ipw3945-devel sound familiar at all?
<jscinoz> Gary_inNYC you mean have space on two separate hardrives combined into one virtual partition?
<x1250> Gary_inNYC: why? It wouldn't be any different, unless you upgraded for gutsy
<Gary_inNYC> yeah, i want 1 partition for /home that covers space from 2 disks
<jscinoz> gary_inNYC, you may be able to do something like that with LVM
<jscinoz> one moment
<HorizonXP> jscinoz: highest is 1280x1024x24? but.... my screens are widescreen
<HorizonXP> VGA only resolutions?
<RAOF> HorizonXP: VESA hates 16:10
<jscinoz> Horizonxp, that command shows what your video bios can do, basically VT/splash screens can only use modes that command returns
<HorizonXP> okey dokey
<Gary_inNYC> i'm thinking my root partition will be on the first drive, while home will cover the rest of the first and most of the second drive, then a swap partition at the second drive as well
<jscinoz> RAOF, hwinfo --framebuffer apparently likes me :P lets me see the mode for 1920x1200x24 for my external monitor
<Amaranth> jscinoz: usplash can do throbbers and stuff already :)
<Amaranth> jscinoz: because it's all C code :P
<HorizonXP> jscinoz: what line do I add to grub?
<jscinoz> gary_inNYC, look at LVM, i believe it should do what you want
<HorizonXP> jscinoz: and does this change my VTs to use fb?
<Gary_inNYC> cool thx for the info
<jscinoz> horizon XP, on the line kopt=stuff here, add to the end of that vga=modenumber
<jscinoz> horizonxp, then sudo update-grub
<jscinoz> horizonxp, the number given by hwinfo --framebuffer should be something like 0x0361
<HorizonXP> my kopt= line is commented out?
<jscinoz> Amaranth, still its duplication of effort, ubuntu having its own specific splash screen instead of using an available one
<jscinoz> HorizonXP, it should be, leave it like that
<HorizonXP> there's a root=UUID=(hex string)
<Amaranth> jscinoz: don't think splashy existed when usplash was started
<jscinoz> HorizonXP, yes make a space after that and add vga=yourmodenumber
<Amaranth> jscinoz: and usplash still works on more systems
<jscinoz> Amaranth fbsplash?
<topyli> MOAR SPASHIES
<HorizonXP> jscinoz: ok done. that's it?
<jscinoz> horizonXP, now run sudo update-grub and reboot
<dale> when I logged into ubuntu my main application bar and taskbar were missing, I only have a desktop+icons, does anyone know how to reinstate them?
<jscinoz> your VT should all be at the res you specified
<RAOF> We should just do what RH does and put an X server in the initramfs :)
<topyli> or splashies, as you wish. also, good morning
<topyli> dale: run gnome-terminal
<jscinoz> Amaranth, i've never been able to get usplash to work with hibernate, splashy works out of the box with it, and has a much less obfuscated theming system
<topyli> dale: no don't. run gnome-panel :)
<Amaranth> and a much less powerful system
<dale> yup, got a terminal running
<ripps> Hey What's up
<HorizonXP> ok, I'll be back :D
<leftyfb> ubuntu 8.04 running on eeepc with /home mounted on an encrypted 8GB SDHC card mounted internally. For some reason ~/.gvfs perms look like: d?????????  ? ?       ?          ?                ? .gvfs        any ideas? Is this going to cause problems?
<Amaranth> with usplash imagination and skill are the limit
<dale> not installed
<dale> installing now
<topyli> dale: gnome-panel is not installed? :o
<dale> woo, and its back
<ripps> My Update Manager is acting wonky. It keeps telling me I need to do a update for update-manager-core, but it wants me to do a partial upgrade. After checking my system, it then says it doesn't.
<jscinoz> amaranth, is it even possible to get usplash to work with hibernation? if so i might switch back to it
<dale> I have a feeling this is because removed evolution earlier
<Amaranth> i don't think it is designed for that
<dale> i did a complete removal, but asked in here and somone mentioned it was perfectly safe :P
<ripps> And if I try to initiate an update via terminal, it tells me that I need to remove ubuntu-desktop, update-manager, and update-notifier.
<topyli> ripps: if you try with synaptic, you'll see that updating update-manager-core would remove some important packages and ubuntu-desktop with them
<Amaranth> evolution, not evolution-data-server :P
<jscinoz> hmm
<topyli> ripps: so don't do that just now. wait for the required packages to be uploaded to the repos
<leftyfb> Add to my previous statement, unmounting /home and relogging in still gives ~/.gvfs the same odd permissions
<leftyfb> any ideas?
<Amaranth> the server is a poorly named central data storage for email, contacts, notes, events, etc
<jscinoz> i wish i could figure out where the stupid acpi whitelist was, my laptop works perfectly if i force it to suspend to ram, but since i cant pass --force to s2both i cant use s2both :(
<topyli> Amaranth: the naming is very unfortunate
<ripps> toplyi: yeah, I was just wonder what was up with that.
<topyli> Amaranth: makes evolution haters hate half of gnome
<m1r> i have two simple questions, 1st: what is name of package showing sound volume control icon on gnome panel , and 2nd: how can regular user shutdown computer on openbox ?
<HorizonXP> ok, Amaranth: my compiz looks messed
<Amaranth> dale: you almost certainly blindly removed evolution-data-server and didn't pay attention to it removing 150 or so core gnome packages :)
<Amaranth> HorizonXP: Oh, sorry, I gotta run
 * Amaranth runs like hell
<HorizonXP> Get back here!
<HorizonXP> lol
<topyli> Amaranth is afraid of window managers, especially compiz
<HorizonXP> and jscinoz: stupid question: I was supposed to leave that kopts line commented right?
<jscinoz> HorizonXP yes
<cvd-pr> where is my  channel operator status?
<HorizonXP> ok
<jscinoz> horizonXP did it work?
<HorizonXP> well, my VT resolution didn't change
<dale> the descriptions were all talking about email, when I seen a few that looked suspect, I asked in #ubuntu and somone told me it was safe and normal
<jscinoz> horizonXP did you run "sudo update-grub"
<HorizonXP> I did
<raevol> hey guys: fix for emerald not starting after you upgrade: edit /usr/bin/compiz-decorator and change USE_EMERALD="no" to yes
<HorizonXP> and I told it to keep my current menu.lst
<jscinoz> horizonXP can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Amaranth> dale: you need to pat attention to what is happening even if someone says it is safe
<HorizonXP> sure
<Amaranth> now i just missed the coolest scene in fifth element thanks to you guys
<HorizonXP> sucka
 * Amaranth rewinds and ignores irc
<dale> "The data server, called "Evolution Data Server" is responsible for managing calendar and addressbook information"
<HorizonXP> now fix my compiz :P
<raevol> where can i post that so it gets read by "someone important"?
<HorizonXP> !paste
<topyli> HorizonXP: i think by keeping your current menu.lst you just reverted your edits
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dale> see that doesnt sound like its going to remove half of gnome :P but yeh ill pay more attention in future, was just getting annoyed because evolution was killing my processor
<topyli> HorizonXP: either that, or the resolution you gave is bad
<HorizonXP> nope, my edits are still there
<jscinoz> horizonXP, can you pass us the link to your menu.lst on pastebin?
<HorizonXP> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63984/
<HorizonXP> so Amaranth: my compiz is drawing things really all messed up
<topyli> dale: it doesn't remove half of gnome. your panel was a victim of something else
<Amaranth> HorizonXP: good luck with that
<jscinoz> HorizonXP, run sudo update-grub again, and let it overwrite your menu.lst
<HorizonXP> I don't know how to describe it properly, but the windows and everything draw fine, but there's this "echo" when thinks move around and stuff
<HorizonXP> jscinoz: that's it?
<jscinoz> horizonXp should be
<HorizonXP> Amaranth: grr..... I'm gonna restart, hopefully it's a fluke, lol
<HorizonXP> or else
<HorizonXP> you in big trouble mista!
<Amaranth> HorizonXP: sounds like compiz isn't running
<jscinoz> horizonXP, update-grub reads the changes from the commented lines and adds them to all your different kernels
<Amaranth> crap redraw during move is one of the things compiz gets rid of
<topyli> dale: well whatddyaknow. the panel does depend on evolution-data-server libraries, even though it doesn't depend on the server itself
<icanhas> sounds like xgl lol
<cvd-pr> How to know the date when i installed heron?
<jscinoz> freewins plugin for compiz is pure sex.
<dale> anyways, thanks
<Amaranth> topyli: that's because the clock shows events for the day
<raevol> hey would someone mind posting that fix in the appropriate forum for me? i don't want to have to register an account
<topyli> Amaranth: yeah just realized that
<Amaranth> and i believe tomboy uses it for note storage
<HorizonXP> compiz.real shows up in my processes
<Amaranth> HorizonXP: doesn't mean you're using it
<HorizonXP> thanks jscinoz, I'll check it out on the next restart
<HorizonXP> Amaranth: ok fair enough. only thing I changed was the update.
<HorizonXP> ok
<dny> Can someone take a look at this for me? :(   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4762466
<HorizonXP> let me restart, maybe it'll fix it, I'll come back and see then
<HorizonXP> brb
<jscinoz> well that failed pretty hard.
<jscinoz> compiz just crashed X
<topyli> Amaranth: tomboy selfishly uses its own storage
<topyli> what's the best way to display UTC in the clock applet? add london as a location?
<HorizonXP> Amaranth: restarting fixed it. I think it's because I switched to a VT while booting/auto-logging in that messed something up
<HorizonXP> Amaranth: I wonder what doing that now would do
<Amaranth> HorizonXP: you must have nvidia
<topyli> what if the british go to/from DST? doesn't that make it non-utc?
<Amaranth> topyli: don't they?
<HorizonXP> Amaranth: I do actually
<Amaranth> HorizonXP: Don't you just love nvidia bugs?
<HorizonXP> Amaranth: it is the bane of my existance.
<topyli> Amaranth: they do. what happens to my precious UTC clock them?
<topyli> then
<prohna> compiz fusion was working correctly for me until i upgraded to 8.04 the other day now it has weird glitches with windows not repainting themselves correctly
<Amaranth> UTC is a pretend time for half the year
<prohna> especially if i minimize a window that was infront of that window
<HorizonXP> Amaranth: But, it does mean my laptop has both a DVI and VGA port, so I can run 2 monitors at once
<prohna> anyone else having weird compiz glitches?
<jscinoz>  HorizonXp did it work?
<HorizonXP> which I haven't heard of in any other laptop
<jscinoz> compiz just killed my X server
<HorizonXP> jscinoz: it did not :(
<jscinoz> horizonXP, pastebin menu.lst again please
<prohna> everything in compiz is working fine
<HorizonXP> sure
<prohna> its just that windows arent refreshing themselves
<prohna> sometimes my panel is all black
<prohna> and mousing over stuff makes it appear
<HorizonXP> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<HorizonXP> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63985/
<HorizonXP> must be the VGA mode I'm trying to use then eh?
<jscinoz> HorizonXp, thats strange, update grub isn't adding it to the kernel lines, run sudo update-grub and pastebin me the full output
<kona> Hi, Does Hamachi run or install in Hardy Heron?
<jscinoz> horizonXp no, update-grub isnt doing what its supposed to or you're invoking it wrong
<HorizonXP> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63986/
<HorizonXP> I ran sudo update-grub to get that output
<jscinoz> HorizonXP, and now that you ran it again, your menu.lst should have changed, please paste again
<HorizonXP> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63987/
<HorizonXP> I don't think it changed
<kona> Does Hamachi remote login software run in hardy heron?
<HorizonXP> vim would've warned me that the file changed
<jscinoz> horizonXP, alright we can do it manually
<HorizonXP> YAY!
<HorizonXP> lol
<jscinoz> horizon XP on line 132 add that vga=0x031b option, be advised that it will be removed next kernel upgrade
<HorizonXP> sure
<Bassetts> hi, since yesterday my usb flash drives will not automount, they show up under Places but I have to go to Places > FlashDriveName in order for it to mount and appear on the desktop
<HorizonXP> done; that's it?
<jscinoz> horizonXP, should be, also is there any reason you're keeping old kernels around?
<jscinoz> horizonXP, all kernels but the latest can be safely removed via synaptic/apt-get
<HorizonXP> jscinoz:no, I just commented them out right now as we were making the changes you said to
<HorizonXP> ? are you saying that I have old copies on my machine?
<HorizonXP> wait... that makes sense
<HorizonXP> dummy me
<HorizonXP> so no, no reason I'm keeping them, lol
<HorizonXP> Bassetts: I've actually noticed the same thing with my external
<jscinoz> horizon xp uncomment them and remove old kernels via synaptic, then update-grub should work properly
<jscinoz> horizonxp hang on ill just pastebin how it should look
 * HorizonXP thinks his campus network shouldn't count Ubuntu updates towards his bandwidth cap of 500 MB a day
<jscinoz> horizonxp http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63988/ then remove the old kernels via synaptic/apt-get/whatever (should be called linux-image-2.6.22-XX, remove all but -16)
<jscinoz> HorizonXP, most ISP's nowadays provide unmetered mirrors of apt repositories
<jscinoz> horizonXP tell your tech guys that :P
<HorizonXP> HAHAHAHA
<HorizonXP> you're funny jscinoz
<HorizonXP> the Resnet office here is ridiculous kinds of useless
<jscinoz> HorizonXP, by the way are you on a mac? or are you using OSX86?
<jscinoz> as you have OS X entries in your menu.lst :P
<HorizonXP> we've been having issues with DNS server going down every DAY.... since September. and they blame it on their ISP
<HorizonXP> OSX86 :)
<HorizonXP> I just wanted to try it; I liked Ubuntu better
<HorizonXP> I'm just keeping it on there to show my dad, then I'm wiping it
<jscinoz> horizonXP heh, did you remove those old kernels yet?
<HorizonXP> doing it now; it frees up 435 MB?!
<jscinoz> Horizonxp, yes you likely have a number of modules, headers and sources laying around for old kernels
<axion> in headers and the likes HorizonXP ?
<HorizonXP> yeah
<HorizonXP> probably
<HorizonXP> feels lighter already!
<jscinoz> ls on an ftp folder with 32,000+ items is painful
 * tanner_ is tempted to get a mac book pro the next time around (along with a x series thinkpad :D)
 * jscinoz smacks duplicity
<jscinoz> wow... 15mb of data just reading all the filenames >_<
<HorizonXP> wow, well that sucks
<HorizonXP> I ran update-grub, and it didn't fix my menu.lst
<axion> lenovo lay to rest the last non-widescreen laptop
<jscinoz> horizonxp, paste please :P
<HorizonXP> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63989/
<jscinoz> horizonxp, and you definately removed the old kernels?
<Anonona_DC|ZZZ> Is it possible to roll back an Ubuntu upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 RC1?
<RAOF> Anonona_DC|ZZZ: No.
<jscinoz> Anonnona, not automatically
<HorizonXP> linux-image-??, yeah definitely
<Fritzel> is there any package I can install to give ark the ability to manage rar's?
<jscinoz> you could manually downgrade every package but that would take days
<jscinoz> HorizonXP ugh update-grub hates you >_< give me a minute
<HorizonXP> hahahaha
<HorizonXP> np
<jscinoz> you are running update-grub as root yes?
<jscinoz> with sudo
<axion> well at the very least it dislikes him...
<HorizonXP> yeah, synaptic doesn't even show enetries for the old ones anymore
<HorizonXP> yes I am
<jscinoz> does it ask you any questions?
<HorizonXP> nope
<axion> hmm... ever heard of vi ? and menu.lst ?
<jscinoz> and the file you're pasting is definately /boot/grub/menu.lst not /boot/grub/menu.lst.bak or something
<HorizonXP> yes, definitely
<jscinoz> axion but if update-grub isnt working he's going to hvae issues next kernel upgrade
<jscinoz> horizonxp one sec
<axion> manually force the installed kernel package to reinstall..
<HorizonXP> jscinoz: I fixed it
<jscinoz> horizonxp what was wrong?
<HorizonXP> no idea
<jscinoz> horizonxp what did you do to fix it?
<HorizonXP> but I moved my menu.lst to menu.lst.bak, and regenerated it using update-grub
<jscinoz> horizonxp heh, good
<HorizonXP> I added the vga= line to kopts, added my entries for the other OSes
<jscinoz> reboot and test it out :P
<axion> you probably editted menu.lst some time in the past..
<HorizonXP> and ran it again, seemed to update the Ubuntu entries approrpriately
<HorizonXP> will do!
<HorizonXP> brb
<m1r> any openbox users here ?
<afief> Can anybody open the system->administrator->Login Window thing? I tried to on two PCs and it just doesn't work
<axion> and update-grub saw some inconsistancies with install-base
<jscinoz> afief it works on mine
<afief> jscinoz, peculiar
<HorizonXP> jscinoz: works! although my external LCD scales it weird, that's cool
<HorizonXP> jscinoz: I'm guessing my laptop's 1280x800 screen won't like the 1280x1024 resolution I picked though, right?
<axion> your probably get a partial display of the full-desktop..
<jscinoz> HorizonXP different ratios so thats why it scales strange
<HorizonXP> yeah
<HorizonXP> I can live with it for now
<HorizonXP> I'll figure out a better resolution later
<jscinoz> i wish nvidia would opensource their drivers
<HorizonXP> thanks a TON for your help :)
<jscinoz> so they can be included in the kernel and we can have kernel modeswitching
<jscinoz> np
<HorizonXP> ME TOO....
<HorizonXP> I'd buy NVidia cards in a heartbeat
<axion> HorizonXP, why don't yu use dual-side-by-side-display
<jscinoz> i saw that article on Phoronix about kernel mode switching with a hacked intel driver
<jscinoz> unbelievably nice
<nocturn> Hi all
<HorizonXP> instead, I'm trying my hardest to find an Intel based motherboard with 2 DVI outputs
 * RAOF raises nouveau again...
<HorizonXP> axion: what do you mean?
<jscinoz> RAOF, pity nouveau fails pretty epicly for 3d at the moment
<jscinoz> www.opentheblob.com
<nocturn> I'm trying to use FireFox2 on Hardy for a site that does not like FF3
<nocturn> But how do I get the java plugin to work on FF2 too?
<ripps> nocturn: what's the site?
<jscinoz> raof, sign it :P only 6 more signatures before we can say its OVER NINE THOUUUUUUSAND
<axion> HorizonXP, desktop devided over 2 displays
<icanhas> jscinoz: ha
<RAOF> jscinoz: I fear that no matter how many sigs that has nvidia won't care.
<nocturn> ripps: it's the management page of a cisco router.  It needs to install a java applet to make a vpn connection too it.
<HorizonXP> axion: I do.... I have two 22" LCDs at 1680x1050 hooked up to my laptop
<jscinoz> i say they might take notice if it gets to 10k
<HorizonXP> if I could use the laptop's internal LCD as a 3rd, I would
<jscinoz> i can see no good reason to keep drivers closed source though
<axion> HorizonXP, ok..
<jscinoz> they dont profit off the drivers, intel and ati//amd open sourced theirs
<axion> well jscinoz the reason for closed source drivers is consumerism
<ripps> Have you tried reinstalling the java plugin?
<jscinoz> axion, but why? they don't sell the drivers or profit off them :P
<nocturn> ripps: no... I'll try that now
<axion> they want you to buy the latest card with the new drivers, and not develop your own drivers for the oldest card..
<RAOF> jscinoz: Indeed.  But even if they _did_ open their drivers it wouldn't actually help that much.
<jscinoz> axion, aye, but look at their windows drivers, its not hard to make the brand new ones work on old cards, just edit the .inf
<bazhang> that site wont load for me ;(
<RAOF> jscinoz: Since we'd need to rewrite large sections of their code, because they don't use X infrastructure.
<jscinoz> axion so its not like they really dont want you using new drivers with oldc ards
<jscinoz> RAOF, specs at least would make noveau development so much faster.
<RAOF> The really useful thing to do would be to learn enough X to hack on nouveau :)
<axion> well untill they come up with a next arch..
<jscinoz> hmm
<RAOF> jscinoz: Yeah, a bit.  But most of the RE has already been done.
<jscinoz> RE?
<RAOF> Reverse engineering.
<bazhang> reverse engineering
<jscinoz> ah :P
<jscinoz> i say get those Anonymous folk to go parade around in guy fawkes masks in front of Nvidia's HQ :P
<jscinoz> even if it achieves nothing, its hil.arious :P
<RAOF> Hell, yes.
<jscinoz> howd that period get in there..
<jscinoz> anyways..
<jscinoz> I got my packages into debian btw :D
<tanner_> erm, why the hell does make-kpkg produce a 200MB file >.>
<jscinoz> I'll get them synced for intrepid
<axion> another reason for keeping the drivers closed source is sloppy programming.. so sloppy the programmers wouldn't get a job elsewhere..
<jscinoz> axion nice :P
<RAOF> I think you mentioned :).  I've got gmail treating bug reports in my debian packages as spam :(
<jscinoz> hmm what do you guys think of that thing on Valve's jobs page saying they need someone to port windows games to Linux?
<jscinoz> Native linux source engine please :P
<axion> as in: even the helpdeskpersonnell would be ashamed to say : yes that source comes from the guy just demoted to sitting next to me..
<scizzo-> jscinoz: there is a engine
<jscinoz> scizzo- what?
<scizzo-> jscinoz: there was a company that ported games before
<jscinoz> aye
<jscinoz> Imo valve should hire Icculus to fill that position :P
<jscinoz> his ports are always good
<solexious> Guys, can i uograde my server 6.06 to 8.04 with out needing dvd's etc as my server is in a remote sata center
<axion> well mostly they are afraid people will find out that all the functionality that's in the newest card is also doable with the oldest card....
<jscinoz> axion yep :P
<jscinoz> axion, i wish someone would make a hacked up 9600GT that had two sli bridge connectors
<jscinoz> tri SLI on 9600gt :D
<jscinoz> its so annoying that the card is technically capable of tri-sli yet they purposley left the second sli connector off... probably so they can sell more of the 9800s
<axion> hmm asus or one of those other Mainboard manufacturers actually made a tri-gpu card...
<axion> guess what ?
<axion> it doesn't scale well..
<axion> little to no performance increase
<solexious> [Q] Guys, can i upgrade my server 6.06 to 8.04 with out needing dvd's etc as my server is in a remote sata center
<scizzo-> solexious: the development towards 8.04 is suppose to fix the upgrade without problem...you can use the command line to get it through the net
<jscinoz> axion, i hear the 9series cards scale much better though
<ripps> solexious: You should only need to use "update-manager -d", just be aware that it's still not finished and there might  be problems.
<solexious> scizzo-: o was there a problem before? if i wait till relise should it be ok?
<tanath> i enabled the proprietary video driver, but it's not in use. why would that be?
<scizzo-> solexious: I would wait for the actual release
<axion> laters people got to go to work.. macosx
<tanath> (used the manager thingy)
<ripps> solexious: Just wait two more days and update-manager should offer you the ability to upgrade.
<scizzo-> solexious: if it is a running live server then I would wait a bit longer also....for people to test it on "not so live" systems
<jscinoz> tanath for nvidia i assume?
<tanath> jscinoz, nope
<jscinoz> tanath what for?
<tanath> jscinoz, ati. what else?
<solexious> Thank you both
<jscinoz> tanath did you add the line in xorg.conf?
<ripps> solexious: I'm with scizzo, test it out on a non-critical system first and make sure any files are backed up before you upgrade
<tanath> jscinoz, i know nothing of that...
<tanath> jscinoz, that is, didn't know i was supposed to do something
<tanath> jscinoz, just used the hardware driver gui thing
<ripps> The best way to install proprietary drivers for either ati or nvidia is to use EnvyNG
<jscinoz> tanath run "gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<bazhang> that is approved method now?
<jscinoz> tanath and pastebin me the contents
<ripps> Or rather, it's my favorite method.
<jscinoz> afaik envy was still not recommended
<bazhang> saw envyNG on the hardy-changes mailing list as being accepted
<ripps> Envy is for legacy, Gutsy and below. EnvyNG is for Hardy and up.
<bazhang> right; and the author has apparently worked closely with ubuntu devel for this version
<Hobbsee> bazhang: it'll get pulled if it doesn't get fixed.
<ripps> It also has uses DKMS, so new modules are installed when you upgrade your kernel
<bazhang> Hobbsee: thanks for the info
<jscinoz> tanath any luck pastebining the contents of that file?
<Hobbsee> bazhang: but it should get fixed.
<tanath> jscinoz, just said my post tripped a spam filter. o.O
<bazhang> Hobbsee: nice to know cheers!
<tanath> jscinoz, trying another
<RAOF> Hobbsee: By 'fixed' you're referring to "shouldn't install packages from a PPA", right?
<tanath> jscinoz, http://pastebin.ca/992957
<Hobbsee> RAOF: yes
<jscinoz> tanath, line 89 change ati to fglrx
<jscinoz> tanath and restart X, that should do it
<RAOF> tanath: Wow, that's a crazy xorg.conf :).
<tanath> heh
<tanath> don't remember where i got all the modeline stuff from, but it worked
<RAOF> Eh.  It'll break stuff soon.
<bazhang> have seen some sources.lists that have a #added by software properties at the end of certain entries--what would do that?
<RAOF> Maybe not for Hardy, but I think it will for Intrepid.
<RAOF> tanath: Also, it's confused jockey :)
<tanath> RAOF, ?
<RAOF> jockey being the "Hardware Drivers" manager now.
<RAOF> You confused it, apparently, by having a Device section that isn't actually used at all :)
<cvd-pr> q esta pasando aqui?
<tanath> jscinoz, wasn't there supposed to be a GUI for configuring X?
<jscinoz> tanath displayconfig-gtk i believe
<RAOF> !es | cvd-pr
<ubotu> cvd-pr: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<tanath> hm
<RAOF> I hope I'm right there, my Spanish herustic may be over-sensitive :)
<RAOF> tanath: I don't think displayconfig-gtk works with our default setup anymore, but I'm not sure.  That may be fixed.
<RAOF> At one point it was being confused by our minimal xorg.conf
<tanath> jscinoz, RAOF, ok, need to reboot now, right?
<jscinoz> tanath, an x restart should suffice
<jscinoz> tanath ctrl-alt-backspace
<bazhang> any clue on the sources.list with the #added by software properties entries?
<tanath> jscinoz, i'd have thought that, but when i enabled the fglrx driver with the gui thing, it said a reboot was needed
<RAOF> tanath: Yeah.  It was kinda lying.
<tanath> RAOF, mistaken you mean?
<tanath> RAOF, it's only lying if it's an intentional untruth...
<RAOF> No, lying.  You don't have to restart, ever*.  * for sufficiently local values of ever. :)
<tanath> bah, whatever
<RAOF> It's a convinient untruth.
<tanath> well, it should be clear
<tanath> that would be more convenient :P
<tanath> brb
<thyko> has anyone managed to get their bcm43xx wireless card working on 8.04?
<ethana2> thyko: :(
<ethana2> thyko: I know a guy who I'm trying to move over to Ubuntu that has one
<ethana2> thyko: I don't know...  blasted broadcom
<tanath> jscinoz, arg... i can't get it working with the fglrx driver
<tanath> jscinoz, the open source one seemed to work fine, but now after logging in i'm restricted to 800x600
<tanath> jscinoz, though neither of the fglrx ones work
 * tanath is a little frustrated
<Esurnir> hello... I've installed hardy on my laptop, full install, but it seems that for some unknown reason, after having installed the ugly set of plugin for gstreamer, the totem movie player "freeze" while trying to read a dvd
<ripps> Couple things that prevent me from using compiz: VERY slow firefox scrolling, slow/flickering 3d applications.
<ripps> Esurnir: have you tried vlc or mplayer?
<Esurnir> vlc ? nope
<Esurnir> ok it's not responding, forcing quit
<Esurnir> but I'm going to try vlc
<Esurnir> I remember it from windows, it's a good one
<Volkodav> what's the command to delete files with certain extension ? rm .moi* ?
<Jaymac> is there any workaround for running googleearth with the ATI restricted driver? it flickers almost incessantly
<ripps> Personally, I find gstreamer limiting or buggy, I have switched over to xine. Works better. Also, I've made mplayer my default player, because it just seems to be more compatible with most video types.
<ripps> Jaymac: Disable compiz
<Esurnir> Volkodav: rm *.moi
<Esurnir> perhaps
<Volkodav> Esurnir, sure?
<Esurnir> well it erase all .moi files
<Esurnir> in the current folder that is
<Volkodav> right - that's what I need
<Volkodav> thanks
<Jaymac> ripps: yeah I know I can do that, but that is annoying to do every time... no other workarounds?
<Esurnir> argh
<Esurnir> when I try to read a dvd with vlc
<Esurnir> crash
<Esurnir> immediate
<Esurnir> perhaps I should reboot >.>
<topyli> reboot eh
<Esurnir> well gstreamer must have crashed so perhaps it perturbed the force...
<ripps> Esurnir: you might need to install some packages from medibuntu.
<Esurnir> who is definitely not with me
<pen> can anyone tell me why screenlet manager keep poping out after I try to open it?? like a window bomb
<Esurnir> medibuntu ?
<pen> python is acting abnormal
<mrtimdog> Just done my morning updates... ubuntu-desktop broken on dep of update-manager on dep of update-manager-core being unsatisfied. Is this just me, I can't see any reports so far in Launchpad, or here?
<ripps> mrtimdog: Yeah, I'm getting that too. Guess we just have to wait until they fix it. There might be a bug report.
<mvo> mrtimdog: what mirror do you use? this was a issue at the weekend for most people, maybe yours was a bit slow updateing
<mrtimdog> ﻿ripps: Just checking it wasn't just a screw up on my behalf! ;)
<matyy_> hej, in which file is the locale for x set? i forgot the ,%$/ name
<mrtimdog> ﻿mvo: The main one I think, just checking...
<mvo> ohh, yeah - sorry there was another update yesterday
<mrtimdog> ﻿mvo: Yep, main.
<tanath> when i use the Hardware Drivers utility to enable the fglrx driver, it doesn't work. it says it's not in use, and my screen resolution gets restricted to 800*600
<mvo> mrtimdog: they should be in sync again very soon, LP says all architectures are build :)
<mrtimdog> ﻿mvo: Thanks, I'm not in a rush for it as I can still play my music :)
<tanner_> damn
<tanner_> seems the 802.11n implementation is no faster than 802.11g
<Volkodav> anybody used bulk rename? The rename files button is greyed out after all parameters I filled out
<ripps> 802.11n really shouldn't seem faster unless your transferring files at speeds faster than 56 mbps
<tanner_> ripps: 802.11n should stream hi def content wirelessly seemlessly
<tanner_> which it did not :(
<ripps> hmmm....
<tanner_> its a shame its not built into hardy's kernel by default
<tanner_> had to build 2.6.25 :-\
<ripps> Does anybody know how to speed up firefox scrolling with compiz
<crdlb> ripps: what video card?
<ripps> crdlb: ATI Radeon 9600 Pro
<crdlb> fglrx or radeon?
<ripps> fglrx
<crdlb> ripps: check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and make sure you're using XAA
<thyko> ethana2: hmm ... i'll give ndiswrapper a shot
<ethana2> thyko: we did
<ethana2> thyko: good luck
<ethana2> thyko: you're probably more comfortable with it than the windows user I was trying to help
<ripps> crdlb: looks like it. (II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
<ripps> (II) XAA: Evicting pixmaps
<crdlb> I dunno then
<crdlb> radeon might be faster :P
<ripps> Yeah, but every other 3d and video application will be slower
<ripps> A pretty window manager is worth crippled software
<ripps> *isn't
<Amaranth> ripps: this is a bug in AIGLX
<Amaranth> XCopyArea becomes unaccelerated
<ripps> Amaranth: Any fixes?
<Amaranth> Disable AIGLX
<thyko> ethana2: got it to work on suse 10.3, but the 64 bit version is abit slow, so i slapt kubuntu on
<Amaranth> (which will disable compiz too)
<ripps> How do I do that again?
<Amaranth> It's actually CPU intensive without compiz too it's just that compiz pushes it over the top
<thyko> thyko: very fast, reminds me of a lamborghini
<ethana2> oooh
<ethana2> firefox is going to let me move the menu bar!
<ethana2> It's going to let me merge it with the toolbar!  FINALLY!
<ethana2> ...now the window title bar will be the only thing I can't bend to my will
<crdlb> you couldn't already do that with an extension?
<ethana2> I don't know
<ethana2> I'm just using the normal customization thingy
<ethana2> it seems like it /wants/ to let me move the toolbar
<crdlb> there's even an extension for epiphany to do that :P
<ethana2> but it can't yet
<ethana2> WAIT--  I can put /other/ stuff /into/ the menu bar!
<ethana2> HOORAH!!!
<ethana2> ~ sorry to bother you gentlemen, but my mockups are now a ton easier for me to make. ~
<ripps> Oh wait! Does that mean I'd have to use XGL? I had so much trouble with XGL before, I don't want to mess with it anymore.
<Tyczek> hi... Do you have problems with XV with ati fglrx... ? It was working in gutsy since fglrx 8.3 and now on hardy it isnt working
<topyli> crdlb: could you try if your epiphany can import bookmarks already?
<starscalling> hrm
<topyli> been broken for some time
<starscalling> anyone got exchange to sync with global address list?
<starscalling> [on exchange]
<crdlb> topyli: I'm not currently near a hardy install :)
<topyli> okay
<ripps> Tyczek: my xv is working fine in Hardy, do you have "Option "XVideo" "Enable"" in your Extensions section of your xorg.conf?
<Tyczek> ripps, wait
<Fritzel> does anyone know of a channel that might be able to help me figure out how to display the contents of a variable passed as a string to a function?
<ripps> Tycek: okay
<crdlb> Fritzel: uh, what language?
<Fritzel> c++
<tanner_> ##C++
<crdlb> then, ##c++ ?
<Fritzel> thank you both
<Tyczek> ripps, http://wklej.org/id/7044b774a8
<ripps> Tycek: Apparently you don't have an Extensions section. Hold on while I paste my xorg.conf.
<Tyczek> ok
<ripps> Tyczek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63992/
<Tyczek> ripps, thanks
<ripps> Don't just copy my entire xorg.conf, but it might help you figure out some stuff.
<ionstorm> why is hardy so slow?
<ionstorm> hardy is like 100 percent slower than fiesty
<ripps> ionstorm, Not for me. Hardy is like a breeze compared to how buggy my fiesty used to be.
<Tyczek> ripps, wow... you have so many options
<tanner_> damnit!!
<tanner_> >.> vmware wont compile against 2.6.25
<Amaranth> 2.6.25 isn't in any version of ubuntu
<tanner_> why thank you for that statement.
<Tyczek> brb
<ripps> Tyczek: just pay attention to the Extension, Device, and Module settings.
<tanner_> ubuntu also doesnt have 802.11n support.
<Amaranth> ripps: So you have two ati video card each driving one screen and a wacom tablet?
<_Rambaldi> when i open firefox, it opens up in a sort of fullscreen, it covers all panels, how do is stop this
<ripps> No, I have a TV connected to my ATI Card and it counts that as a seperate device.
<ionstorm> ripps what are your system specs
<ripps> ionstorm: Athlon XP 2500+, Nforce2 motherboard, ATI Radeon 9600 Pro, 512mb ram, SBLive! 5.1 soundcard
<ionstorm> ah, I got basically the same
<ionstorm> hmm
<ripps> Not to old, not new
<ionstorm> I got a ton of shit installed, maybe I should just clean up shop and reinstall
<ripps> Maybe...
<ionstorm> it runs fine with 512 ram?
<ionstorm> did u disable anything?
<ripps> I have an application called Preload installed, it speeds up bootup and the launching of applications.
<ionstorm> ah
<ionstorm> ive tried that, didnt notice much of a difference
<ripps> Naw, preload soaks up excess ram to speed up launches, and  I still only use about 300mb
<ionstorm> what apps u run?
<ripps> What exactly is slow?
<ionstorm> for some reason im always using swap
<ionstorm> firefox and switching between apps
<tanner_> ionstorm: how much ram?
<ionstorm> i got a p4 hypyerthread 3ghz 1 gig ram
<ionstorm> i run firefox3/xchat
<brady_k> hey
<tanner_> thats understandable
<ionstorm> ive disabled bluetooth and other things on startup
<ionstorm> and im always swapping
<ripps> ionstorm: do you have compiz enabled?
<brady_k> i just upgraded to HH today... and my fonts are a little weird sometimes
<tanner_> the kernel will start using swap BEFORE you run out of memory
<ionstorm> no
<Tyczek> ripps, http://wklej.org/id/35a172c5ff is it good?
<ripps> Tycek: hold on a sec
<bullgard4> Where can I find a classification of the 109 terminal fonts that Hardy offers?
<ionstorm> tanner_,  ive even experimented with swappiness in sysctrl
<ionstorm> changed to 0 then 100, things are just slow
<Fritzel> does anyone know how to escape a google search? I need a [ in my search
<tanner_> eh? i thought we were talking about swap usage.
<tanner_> swap wont be your bottleneck unless a great deal of swap is being used.
<tanner_> ionstorm: what specifically is slow
<ionstorm> im using around 300-800 mb swap
<tanner_> O.O
<tanner_> upgrade your ram
<tanner_> although DDR may still be expensive :-\
<ripps> Tycek: Looks good. If that works, then add "Option "VideoOverlay" "on"" and "Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"" to your Device section to improve video quality.
<Amaranth> tanner_: when things get pushed to swap and never used again they stay in swap
<Amaranth> although they shouldn't get pushed to swap anyway
<Tyczek> ripps, allright
<brady_k> here's a screenshot of my font problem: http://img-king.com/img/show.php/7780_fonts.png.html
<ionstorm> im thinking trackerd is causing the swap issue
<ripps> ionstorm: what's your ram?
<ionstorm> because im indexing allot of additional dir
<tanner_> they should still be "free"'d from swaps account of them.
<ionstorm> crucial ddr 3200
<Amaranth> ionstorm: tracker uses little ram
<Amaranth> tanner_: no no, if a part of libgnome gets pushed to swap and nothing ever tries to access that part it will stay in swap
<ripps> Yeah, I doubt it's tracker.
<Amaranth> because libgnome is always going to be in use in your desktop
<Amaranth> just not that part
<brady_k> anybody?
<tanner_> erm, that should never happen in the first place.
<Amaranth> brady_k: I don't see a problem, those fonts look fine
<brady_k> Amaranth: the terminal and the code in the background are shaded weird and it hurts the eyes... but this room, for example, is fine
<Amaranth> the terminal and the code in the background look _great_
<Amaranth> the chat window is all messed up, the lines are too thin
<brady_k> ﻿Amaranth: I hope that's a joke...?
<Amaranth> no
<prashant___> hello all ! i want to discuss a serious bug( may be it is a bug or it just happend to me :() .. I installed hardy beta and upgraded it to RC and In it firstly firestarter does not work on it ... It says canot access eth0 but my internet is running , when i was working wit nautilus i mean browsing folders suddenly a msg was displayed that " not a valid ext3" and when i restarted everything was gone... my linux partition was no more a ext3 so only opt
<ripps> Play around with your Font Anti Aliasing until you find one you like.
<tanner_> brady_k: um, they look perfect
<brady_k> ﻿Amaranth: ok well regardless, there is an issue between the two
<Amaranth> prashant___: perhaps you got unlucky and your HD crashed right at the same time you upgraded?
<Amaranth> if it was going bad an upgrade would probably kill it off
<ripps> brady_k: both look fine to me, it might be your monitor.
<Amaranth> prashant___: anyway, there is nothing we can do about it
<Tyczek> ripps, hmm... unfortunelly http://wklej.org/id/9e0506566a
<Amaranth> prashant___: your data is gone either way
<brady_k> ripps: my monitor is a brand new 22" widescreen ViewSonic connected with that HDMI (or whatever)... so no.
<Amaranth> viewsonic
<Amaranth> don't they make crap screens?
<tanner_> brady_k: i assure you, from the screen shot, the terminal looks perfect, have you changed positions on the screen?
<brady_k> ﻿Amaranth: no!  and i had no problems before with gutsy
<brady_k> tanner_: positions?
<tanner_> brady_k: to see if perhaps the issue was related to the left side of the monitor
<prashant___> Amarnath, are u indian .. Anyway i am not expecting to recover my data hehe but wish that does not happen in final release
<Amaranth> nope
<Amaranth> and your problem sounds like a crazy one-off failure
<brady_k> tanner_: oh, no, it's not locationally biased... i already checked
<tanner_> brady_k: then there really appears to be nothing wrong, try auto tuning your monitor?
<ripps> Tyczek: What's the model of your card?
<Amaranth> so the real world max speed for my 802.11g network seems to be 2.4M/s
<Amaranth> good to know
<Amaranth> 2.4MB/s, i mean
<Tyczek> ripps, ati mobility hd 2600... Xv was working on 8.3 in gutsy...
<Tyczek> i was testing 8.3 in hardy... and xv still not working ;)
<Tyczek> maybe i should reinstal now, since xv extension is enable
<ripps> Tycek: I think that your card might be too new.
<ripps> How did you install fglrx?
<tanner_> Amaranth: you should be able to achive nearly 3MBps with UDP
<Tyczek> ripps, the same like in gutsy... i run sh ati installer
<Amaranth> this is scp
<ripps> Hmmm... that probably should have worked, my last suggestion is to install the fglrx driver using EnvyNG.
<Tyczek> ripps, i'll reinstall, maybe now will be working... '
<Tyczek> ;]
<Tyczek> brb
<tanner_> still. 54 megabits at half duplex is nearly 3MBps
<tanath> i can't seem to get direct rendering
<ripps> tanath: what's your card?
<orvokki> Also which driver are you using?
<tanath> i tried the Hardware Driver utility. i tried the displayconfig-gtk. and i tried editing xorg.conf by hand
<tanath> ripps, ati radeon 9200 pro se
<tanath> trying to use the opensource one, which i used before upgrading since the fglrx one refuses to work
<tanath> can't get more than 800*600 res with fglrx
<crdlb> no, with fglrx, BulletProofX puts you on VESA :)
<crdlb> because fglrx supports 9500 and up
<crdlb> did you uninstall xorg-driver-fglrx though?
<crdlb> because it interferes with the radeon driver
<tanath> hm
<Fritzel> I've got the question posed in ##c++ as well and there's been no reply yet but does anyone know how I can edit this to work correctly? http://rafb.net/p/NQ1j1v90.html
<tanath> gah, it wants to remove 47 other things too
<crdlb> 47?
<crdlb> did you use aptitude? :P
<tanath> hm, nevermind. it's useless stuff i can remove :)
<tanath> yep
<crdlb> aptitude is a bit too smart
<tanath> i like it
<Amaranth> Fritzel: you can't do that
<Fritzel> there has to be a way somehow
<crdlb> you want to print a string?
<tanath> i use it by default, or sometimes synaptic
<Fritzel> I want to print a string, and the string's contents yes
<crdlb> yeah, it doesn't work like that
<tanner_> printf("DEBUG [WAT] (%s) [%s]\n", watch, watch); (assuming watch was a char array :D
<Fritzel> that would give the same results though wouldn't it?
<tanath> crdlb, woot! that did it
<tanath> crdlb, thanks a lot
<crdlb> np :)
<tanner_> Fritzel: what specifically do you want that debug message to print?
<Fritzel> I want it to accept a variable name, print the variable name and then evaluate the variable and return it's contents, basically a watch that works at runtime
<tanner_> oh
<Fritzel> there has to be some way to do it
<tanner_> i would use a struct
<Fritzel> how do you mean
<tanner_> build a struct that has two arguments, variable name, ptr to variable, and pass that to your debug
<Fritzel> can the variable name be passed in like that?
<Fritzel> the intention here is not to have it static
<tanner_> no, youll have to manually assign it
<Fritzel> :/ that won't work either then
<bullgard4> Where can I find a classification of the 109 terminal fonts that Hardy offers?
<tanner_> though there may be a way to reference variable names by address in memory; dunno though, C++ is a crazy language. best bet is to ask in ##C++
<crdlb> I really doubt there's a portable way
<tanath> gah...
<tanath> now that i have my driver sorted and have direct rendering, my gnome session hangs at login
<Fritzel> yeah they said the same thing and the first thing they said was read a book, which I don't have a problem doing but it was an extremely quick answer if you know what I mean, it sounded like the question was beneath the people I was asking, which is why I asked again here, even if a bit off topic, and I appologize for that
<tanner_> hmm, actually, unless there is some crazy c++ voodoo, you cannot get the "variable name" from the passed parameter. remember, when you give something to a function, its just a pointer in memory
<tanath> gnome-do runs, but that's it. it has enabled me to run xchat :P
<Fritzel> well I can get the variable name easy, its evaluating the variable that I don't know how to do
<tanner_> O.o
<crdlb> err,
<Fritzel> as an example the current result I get for what I posted above is DEBUG [WAT]: (strVariableToWatch) [strVariableToWatch]
<tanath> anyone know what i can do to get it working?
<Fritzel> I just need to find a way to evaluate strVariableToWatch
<tanner_> Fritzel: crazy C++ O.o, anyway, try *watch, or &watch
<tanner_> (for the second argument)
<crdlb> Fritzel: oh, a string of the variable name?
<crdlb> that's definitely not possible (portably) without a hash table or something
<kahrytan> Hello
<Fritzel> yes I am getting DEBUG [WAT]: (strVariableToWatch) [strVariableToWatch] back and I want to get DEBUG [WAT]: (strVariableToWatch) [the value of strVariableToWatch]
<kahrytan> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Tyczek> ripps, texturedvideo on solved it
<Tyczek> :)
<tanner_> Fritzel: try *watch on your second watch
<tanath> :-/
<ripps> Okay
<crdlb> tanath: did you do anything crazy like uninstall compiz?
<tanath> crdlb, no
<Tyczek> ripps, thank you very much
<crdlb> tanath: does the Failsafe Gnome session work?
<ripps> no prob
<tanath> crdlb, i had to uninstall the fglrx driver
<Fritzel> tanner_, didn't work, no match for 'operator*' in '*watch'
<tanath> crdlb, forgot about that
<kahrytan> Whats wrong with uninstalling compiz?
<Fritzel> &watch however works and returns umm one sec
<ripps> tanath: post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Fritzel> DEBUG [WAT]: (strUsername) [0x7fff022efae0]
<tanner_> well thats good
<tanner_> thats the address of strUsername in memory
<crdlb> tanner_: no, it's the address of the string "strUsername" I think :)
<Fritzel> crdlb, how can I find that out for certain?
<crdlb> ##c++ really would be better
<tanner_> crdlb: could be, C++ is a bad language :)
<crdlb> I only know C (poorly)
<Fritzel> -nod- well both of your knowledge has been useful none the less, I've unfortunatly always been an idiot when it comes to working with pointers
<Fritzel> I never could grasp it
<tanath> argh, i seem unable to turn on compiz now
<Fritzel> I appreciate the help ^^
<ripps> tanath: post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<crdlb> Fritzel: you're trying to take a string such as "foo" and use it to get the value of the variable foo?
<tanath> crdlb, failsafe worked though.
<Fritzel> crdlb, exactly
<tanner_> try watch.c_str() for the hell of it
<crdlb> tanath: compiz will refuse to start in failsafe mode
<tanath> crdlb, oh...
<zniavre> hello / bonjour
<crdlb> well, the compiz-manager wrapper script anyway
<tanath> crdlb, so how to i fix things then?
<zniavre> i loose ubuntu-desktop is it the normal way ?
<crdlb> fix your gnome session somehow? :)
<tanath> crdlb, yeah
<Fritzel> DEBUG [WAT]: (strUsername) [strUsername] was returned with watch.c_str()
<ripps> zniavre: I don't understand. Can you please explain?
<zniavre> the update this morning delete ubuntu-desktop
<zniavre> deleted*
<ripps> really?
<tanner_> Fritzel: #C++ is your best bet for sure. also, learn a better language, like C ;]
<zniavre> yep
<tanath> crdlb, hm, why won't compiz run in this session?
<ripps> The update-manager-core is behind in the repository, you need to wait until they fix it.
<tanath> crdlb, running it from terminal just says " aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity"
<zniavre> ok   :o)
<zniavre> thank you
<crdlb> tanath: because it shouldn't :)
<tanath> crdlb, why shouldn't it?
<crdlb> Fritzel: google for "C string from variable name" (sans quotes)
<zniavre> yesterday i tried kde4 i believed it was this in causes
<Fritzel> tanner_, -nod- well as I said the answers I got didn't make the question sound too welcome, I'll just see if I can track down someone trying to do the same thing
<tanath> crdlb, i can understand it not running by default, but if you explicitly run it, i don't see why it should refuse
<crdlb> tanath: because that's the architecture ubuntu chose
<crdlb> they simply run /usr/bin/compiz as the window manager
<crdlb> and it will either start compiz or abort and run metacity
<ripdisk> so, i just updated to hardy and when i get into gnome everything is blank
<ripdisk> but the failsafe will work
<crdlb> heh
<yacc> Any idea why firefox won't restart after the last update?
<ripdisk> does the failsafe limit me or something?
<crdlb> ripdisk: only in that you can't use compiz ;)
<ripdisk> or is it doing this just because of my color settings and stuff
<the_alamo> RAOF, thanks for the help and suggestions for getting my graphics running  (like 3 hours ago). sorry i didn't get back to you earlier
<ripdisk> well i don't use compiz anyway
<ripdisk> i don't like it
<ripdisk> but, how do i get my regular gnome to work? i don't want to be on the failsafe
<crdlb> well, you seem to be having the same problem as tanath
<ripdisk> ah
<yacc> It hangs there, trying to read from some socket :(
<tanath> indeed...
<ripps> I wonder... did tanath and ripdisk force the update-manager-core update?
<yacc> some unix domain socket
<kahrytan> Y=You two should start a club...
<ripdisk> i just used the update manager
<yacc> ripps: just run the update manager and I think it still complained about being not able to apply that change.
<ripdisk> yeah my desktop icons are gone too.
<ripdisk> and i can't do the whole click the desktop and make squares thing that everyone does when they're bored
<tanath> ripdisk, i do have that installed...
<yacc> Hmmm, any idea how to make lsof divulge more details about an unix domain socket?
<ripdisk> tanath, what?
<tanath> ripdisk, oops, wrong nick. sorry
<tanath> ripps, , i do have that installed...
<ripdisk> it's all good.
<tanath> just removed it. brb
<ripdisk> so, nobody really knows why it did this?
<ripdisk> or what
<tanath> might be that update apparently
<tanath> just removed it. will try again. brb
<ripdisk> i didn't update yet
<ripdisk> this is my first boot since i installed hardy
<DistroJockey> ripdisk: I'd try running      sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg      (after backing up /etc/X11/xorg.conf first ofcourse)
<tanath> ripdisk, ok, try that
<tanath> worked for me
<ripdisk> i didn't download that update though
<ripps> oop, just checked update-manager, apparently it isn't force a me to uninstall ubuntu-desktop anymore.
<tanath> ripdisk, remove update-manager-core
<ripdisk> how
<tanath> ripdisk, in synaptic or somethign
<tanath> ripdisk, there's a few ways. synaptic is prolly easiest
<ripdisk> sudo apt-get remove update-manager-core
<ripdisk> right?
<mvo> update-manager and updat-emanager-core should be in sync again
<tanath> ripdisk, that works
<mvo> (at least on archive.ubuntu.com)
<DistroJockey> all in sync here too on my ISP's mirror
<ripdisk> dpkg - warning: while removing update-manager-core, directory `/var/log/dist-upgrade' not empty so not removed.
<ripdisk> dpkg - warning: while removing update-manager-core, directory `/var/lib/update-manager' not empty so not removed.
<ripdisk> shit i forgot about pastebin sorry guys
<ripdisk> crap8
<ripdisk> crap*
<ripdisk> wtf
<ripdisk> it's trying to remove ubuntu desktop
<ripdisk> tanath did it say that to you?
<DistroJockey> ripdisk: do another    sudo apt-get update
<ripps> ripdisk: do sudo apt-get update, then do sudo apt-get upgrade. That should probably fix it.
<ripdisk> and then uninstall the update manager core?
<ripps> ripdisk: no, I think the newest release in the repository should take care of things
<ripdisk> ok let me try now
<ripdisk> brb
<ripdisk> nope
<ripdisk> when i select ''gnome'' as my session from gdm it just takes me to a blank light brown screen
<ripps> ripdisk: post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ripdisk> in here?
<ripps> can you get a browser open?
<ripdisk> yeah i'll use pastebin i was being a smartass
<ripps> rember to use a :) if your being sarcastic
<ripdisk> but emoticons scare me
<ripdisk> they just stay on my buffer window and stare at me
<ripdisk> ripps: http://pastebin.com/m112818ec
<quentusrex_> How can I find out if my kernel is the 64-bit, or the 32 bit, if I know that it's the smp kernel because of the -generic flag
<ripdisk> ripps: anything of interest?
<ripps> ripdisk: it looks like your fglrx is having trouble. Try using EnvyNG to install fglrx. If that doesn't work, try switching to radeon.
<ripdisk> oh, i already used envy earlier to install it
<ripdisk> before the upgrade to hardy
<ripps> Use EnvyNG, older one's don't work in Hardy
<ripps> Envy is meant for Gutsy and below
<ripdisk> i see
<ripdisk> so just apt get it?
<ripps> I think so
<ripdisk> nope
<ripps> ripdisk: http://www.albertomilone.com/envyngfaq.html#A
<ripdisk> ripps
<ripdisk> i can't even download it
<ripdisk> all of the stuff in my package manager says gutsy gibbon still
<ripps> ripdisk: make sure that all sources in your sources.list are for hardy repositories only?
<ripdisk> ok gimme a second
<Kirrus> hi.. does anyone know why my hardy box is suddenly coming up with "/etc/init.d/rcS" not found and "/etc/init.d/rc" not found during boot up would happen (its making my machine un-bootable)
<Kirrus> I've got a recovery shell on the root partition using the alt-install disc, and ls is saying "cannot access rc: Input/output error"
<ripdisk> ok here we go.. ripps, it's installing the driver
<ripdisk> this should work though?
<ripps> hopefully
<ripps> you might want to do a aticonfig --intial
<ripdisk> i didn't have to do that before and it worked
<ripdisk> but, i'll do it anyway
<ripdisk> wtf
<ripps> what?
<ripdisk> it randomly played that ubuntu sound
<ripdisk> the bongos and stuff
<ripdisk> in the middle of the driver's installation
<ripdisk> ok, brb reboot
<kahrytan> rippdisk having allot of issues on upgrade?
<ripps> yeah, a few.
<ripps> He can't seem to get Gnome to work, failsafe works though
<kahrytan> They need to make that priority on next release and find a way to put an end to upgrade problems.
<ripdisk> that's really odd, ripps
<ripps> yeah?
<savvas> hm.. is it possible to create an iso of an audio cd?
<ripdisk> i tried selecting ''gnome'' in the gdm, and it did the same thing, but this time when i used the failsafe, my desktop showed up and everything
<kahrytan> Use Brasero.
<kahrytan> savvas->  use Brasero then
<elmargol> If someone wants to test the new release candidate of miro I did some packaging work. Whould love to get feedback/patches suggestions http://elmargol.wordpress.com/2008/04/22/miro-123rc2-adds-support-for-high-quality-youtube-downloads/
<savvas> kahrytan: doesn't show an option for .iso, just .toc and .cue and .raw :)
<ripdisk> it's really weird
<savvas> and it does that for audio cds only, data cds are ok
<kahrytan> New Project>Copy Disc>  Under second option, Image
<ripdisk> like, everything is back to normal now when i'm in failsafe
<ripdisk> but regular gnome just doesn't work
<savvas> kahrytan: i tell you, there's no .iso under image type :)
<kahrytan> savvas->  get that? ISo is an option for me
<ripps> ripdisk: I don't know what to tell you. I'm not really sure what's going on.
<savvas> kahrytan: put in an audio cd, not a data cd
<ripdisk> hmm
<bullgard4> Why renders GNOME terminal fonts differently in its normal pane from in its preview?
<ripdisk> how can i even tell if the upgrade to hardy even worked
<kahrytan> savvas->  you're right. try k3b?
<negge^> is it normal that there's 20-40 updates every second day?
<savvas> kahrytan: i'll file a bug :P
<savvas> but i'll try k3b, thanks
<kahrytan> savvas->  I think that would be feature request?
<topyli> ripdisk: if you run the dist-upgrade and the machine boots, you're home :)
<kahrytan> savvas->  Might be intended to not do iso for audio cds
<ripdisk> well ripps was helping me, i'm having something odd happening and we can't figure it out, topyli
<savvas> hmm ok
<ripps> he upgraded and can't seem to get Gnome to start up normally
<topyli> ripdisk: alright
<ripdisk> see, when i use ''gnome'' from the gdm, nothing works and it just gives me a blank screen
<ripdisk> but when i use failsafe, everything works
 * kahrytan high fives topyli 
<topyli> ripdisk: so what do you have in ~/.xsession-errors?
<ripdisk> gimme a sec
<topyli> since you're obviously experiencing some :)
<ripdisk> topyli, pastebin?
<kahrytan> savvas->  may be it is a bug
<ripdisk> topyli: http://pastebin.com/m60eb417b
<topyli> hrm not sure what that might be
<ripdisk> lawl
<jaffarkelshac> How do i use a webcam in ubuntu
<topyli> the sharing stuff shouldn't be serious
<ripps> yeah, I can't figure it out either
<ripdisk> maybe i should use metacity instead of compiz
<ripps> oh, definately
<ripdisk> hmm
<kahrytan> jaffarkelshac->  depends on the make and model...
<ripdisk> i forgot how to do that
<ripdisk> let's see here..
<topyli> compiz doesn't like something but metacity should take over automatically
<ripps> that's what I thought
<jaffarkelshac> i probably should have bought something by logitech, this is a generic one £3 i had for windows. kahrytan
<kahrytan> !webcam > jaffarkelshac
<topyli> could try deleting .ICEauthority and .xauthority files from home and /tmp (the ones you own)
<the_alamo> is hardy running firefox 3b4 or 3b5?
<kahrytan> jaffarkelshac->  read the msg from ubotu. It shows supported cams
<ripps> the_alamo: 3b5
<the_alamo> for some reason firefox didn't upgrade when i upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04.
<jaffarkelshac> i will take a look at it kahrytan
<topyli> ripdisk: you also have a session dbus running
<ripdisk> what's that mean
<topyli> not good when you don't even have a session
<kahrytan> jaffarkelshac->  if supported, it should show up under video4linux.
<ripdisk> i just changed to metacity in the conf editor
<ripdisk> so, let me reboot and see what happens
<topyli> crashed sessions might leave session buses running
<topyli> yes i'd reboot, easier than cleaning up
<ripdisk> ok, brb
<kahrytan> jaffarkelshac->  You can use videolan to test it. It can display video from v4l.
<the_alamo> is synaptic suppose to use policykit or does it still use gksudo?
<jaffarkelshac> vlc? kahrytan
<kahrytan> jaffarkelshac->  yeah
<topyli> the_alamo: gksudo still
<the_alamo> okay. good.
<the_alamo> well, i would prefer policykit but it is nice that my upgrade went okay for that.
<jaffarkelshac> the capture device option? well i dont think my webcam is recognised at all kahrytan
<ripdisk> it worked!
<ripdisk> woot
<topyli> ripdisk: working session?
<ripdisk> i'm pretty sure
<kahrytan> jaffarkelshac->  i got old logitech that isnt support either
<ripdisk> so, does the browser based flash install work yet?
<ripdisk> or do i have to do it manually still
<jaffarkelshac> does anyone have issues with the new 60 updates
<ripps> ripdisk: in the future, have compiz start using sessian-manager, that way metacity will start first.
<kahrytan> jaffarkelshac->  new install?
<topyli> ripdisk:  flashplugin-nonfree has been fixed
<topyli> for values of "fixed"
<ripdisk> ya
<ripdisk> yay*
<ripdisk> ripps: i don't want compiz.
<ripdisk> at all.
<ripps> neither do I
<ripdisk> it's bulky and i always have problems with it
<ripdisk> ''but my desktop is a cube!"
<ripdisk> i don't care
<jaffarkelshac> no, i woke up today and there is 60 new updates but i am getting that partial upgate thing, which previous when i partially upgraded messed up a few things kahrytan
<ripps> I just managed to get mine working (even thought I don't really use it) there was a problem with the /usr/bin/compiz script.
<topyli> ripdisk: you can enable metacity compositing in hardy though, so you can run apps that need it, and have nice shadows and slight animations
<ripdisk> i see
<kahrytan> jaffarkelshac->  darn... I got 48 with main update
<ripdisk> firefox just crashed.
<kahrytan> ripdisk->  you must use flash and pulse audio
<jaffarkelshac> i use 2 browser these days, ephinay for everything flash and firefox for the rest. until they fix it
<jaffarkelshac> epiphany*
<kahrytan> jaffarkelshac->  you must use flash block in firefox
<jaffarkelshac> to block flash?
<kahrytan> yeah
<jaffarkelshac> i want to watch flash videos on the net
<kahrytan> until flash is fixed.
<topyli> removing libflashsupport helps with the latest flashplugin-nonfree updates
<ripdisk> flash is working for me
<ripps> flash + pulseaudio = slow
<ripdisk> i don't know how
<ripdisk> and i don't know why
<ripdisk> but it's working
<kahrytan> pulseaudio .. a nightmare.
<topyli> oh flash works all right, it just used crash firefox from time to time
<ripps> As a replacement to ESD, yeah sure, but not for the entire sound system
<ripdisk> i see.
<ripdisk> let's see if amarok works.
<ripdisk> oh, cool
<kahrytan> topyli->  did you cut your hair yet?
<topyli> hell no
<ethana2> oooh
<ethana2> how do I modify gnome window title bars?
<topyli> longer than ever :)
<kahrytan> been to long since ive asked
<jaffarkelshac> i prefer banshee for music
<ethana2> I want to remove them completely
<ripdisk> banshee?
<jaffarkelshac> yeah
<ripdisk> what's that like
<kahrytan> ethana2->  then dont load metacity/emerald.
<ripdisk> compare it to something
<ethana2> kahrytan: how do I stop Ubuntu from doing that?
<ethana2> kahrytan: no 3d acceleration on this particular rig
<ethana2> I still want to be able to resize windows
<ethana2> Just a regular window border around the top like the other three sides of every window
<ethana2> my sister is pulling my modem!
<ethana2> aaahh!
<ethana2> ethana2@gmail.com
<ripdisk> tackle her
<jaffarkelshac> compared to rhythmbox its a simple interface, the mini mode has albulm art and generally straight forward ripdisk
<ripdisk> sounds cool
<ripdisk> i'll make sure to check it out
<ripdisk> amarok works pretty good for me
<whitehawk> I hate rhythmboxes volume control
<whitehawk> gr
<ripps> I've tried all the music applications. I prefer Amarok, just becuase it works consistantly and fast.
<ripdisk> indeed
<ripdisk> i have found the same thing
<kahrytan> banshee/rhytham box dont use album art right
<orvokki> How about Quod Libet?
<kahrytan> It fetches the wrong one, always
<ripdisk> lol
<whitehawk> kahrytan, what do you mean by right?
<kahrytan> okay, half the time, it doesnt
<ripdisk> that would piss me off
<ripps> Wish they'd port it natively over to Gnome so we didn't have to load all the kde libs
<kahrytan> It fetches the wrong album art for the cd
<rpedro> ripps: try gmusicbrowser
<ripdisk> what, amarok?
<ripdisk> yeah i don't like all the kde crap
<jaffarkelshac> one feature i like about banshee is artist recommedation
<orvokki> ripdisk: Imo a Qt port would be sufficient. Qt libs are fine by me, KDE libs are not.
<rpedro> much better than amarok
<kahrytan> Amarok should be built for gtk and qt?
<ripps> agreed
<ripdisk> well the kde libs are kind of like KNOWN for not working
<ripdisk> ahhh.. i remember the days of slackware and xmms
<ripdisk> good times
<kahrytan> this is allot of updates today .. 48 and 50= mb
<ripdisk> oh, by the way
<ripdisk> how do i get my updates working again
<ripdisk> now that i'm in hardy
<orvokki> ripdisk: You do remember why there is no more Xmms, right? :)
<kahrytan> ripdisk->  You gutsy to try hardy so soon.
<ripdisk> lol
<ripdisk> no i don't
<kahrytan> XMM is out of date
<kahrytan> Debian Sid didnt have it
<ripdisk> i love xmms :(
<ripdisk> it always worked for me
<kahrytan> all those XMMs lovers out there --- meet your new girlfriend. Audacious.
<ripdisk> pfft
<ripdisk> i know the guy who made that
<hads> "kde libs are kind of like KNOWN for not working" hah
<ripps> rpedro: just installed gmusicbrowser, interface is kinda confusing.
<ripdisk> my friend nenolod made audacious
<kahrytan> it's better then xmms, imho
<ripdisk> well, yeah
<kahrytan> if you know them, then use it
<ripdisk> somone told me that the people who make amarok are the same people that made xmms
<ripdisk> i don't know about all that though
<kahrytan> i use audacious for playing single mp3s
<ripdisk> but the internet is for porn
<kahrytan> and just use media player for collection
<DarkMageZ> the guys who wrote xmms moved on to write winamp. some of the staff would have moved around to various places, but i seriously doubt the whole team moved to amarok.
<kahrytan> Internet is for free mp3s of your fav albums
<rpedro> ripps: you can configure it, it has a handful of different ones, I use the Songtree layout
<ripps> audacious is a nice little app, but the lack of music library and advanced playlist tools make it less useful than amarok
<kahrytan> Banshee lacks one thing Rhythm box has.
<kahrytan> Banshee has music list.
<kahrytan> oops Rhythem box has the music categories.
<orvokki> ripdisk: Some of them might be. Part of Xmms development team went into developing Xmms2.
 * kahrytan rebotting
 * kahrytan rebooting
<ripdisk> i see, i see
<orvokki> Afaik Xmms development team mostly split and wondered to different directions.
<ripdisk> i hope hardy doesn't break :/
<ripps> Audacious and BMP are they spirtual succesors to xmms
<ripdisk> yeah
<ripdisk> nenolod made those
<ripdisk> you guys know him?
<Lamego> hello, my firefox fonts are horrible compared to gutsy, where should I start looking at ?
<ripdisk> hey ripps
<ripps> yeah?
<ripdisk> you told me to uninstall the update manager earlier
<ripdisk> so how do i get updates now
<Raspberry> Thank You to whomever has been working on the flash plugin for firefox -- the animations look and work great... no flickering -- choppiness, CPU max outs or Gray Rectangles :)  I forgot that this is why people use FLASH on the web :)
<ripps> that was with a problem that's been fixed now. Just install update-manager and update-manager core
<ripdisk> 'aight.
<Raspberry> so are they going to fix the big MESA bug prior to launch
<Raspberry> I think that's a deal breaker for those of us with Intel or ATI Video cards :)
<ripps> make sure you do apt-get update first
 * kahrytan returns from the land of the dead.
<kahrytan> I dont get the pulseaudio + flash bug.
<ripps> I never had any problems with my ATI card. I used EnvyNG the first chance I got
<Raspberry> is EnvyNG supported in Ubuntu?
<kahrytan> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<ripps> It was designed specifaclly for ubuntu
<savvas> !info envyng
<ripdisk> how do i know if these updates are the right ones
<ubotu> Package envyng does not exist in hardy
<ripdisk> i don't want to install like, gutsy updates
<ripdisk> and mess it up
<ripps> it's called envyng-gtk
<savvas> !info envyng-gtk
<savvas> :P
<ubotu> envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<ripps> but make sure to unistall all your envy legacy drivers and setup before using it
<bazhang> and the kde version?
<ripps> envyng-qt i believe
<bazhang> !info envyng-qt
<ubotu> envyng-qt (source: envyng-qt): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 62 kB, installed size 336 kB
<bazhang> thanks!
<kahrytan> ripps->  http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/Screenshot/Screenshot.png
<kahrytan> ^ Hardy Screenshot for anyone else
<Raspberry> why not compress it as a png
<Raspberry> it's 1.6M
<kahrytan> it is png
<ripdisk> i'll take one of mine
<ripdisk> i bet mine's prettier
<savvas> screenshotfight!
<kahrytan> i bet my splash/gdm is prettier
<kahrytan> I used the Human Looks theme in that screenshot.
<kahrytan> ripps->  my usplash ->http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Red+Hardy+Usplash?content=78762
<ripdisk> mine's coming
<kahrytan> ripdisk->  and wallpaper ->http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Hardy-Simple+Colors?content=78123
<kahrytan> It matches Hardy but different colors, green, blue, orange, red. GDM,Usplash, and Wallpaper
<kahrytan> ripdisk-> http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/78190-1.jpg my gdm
<ripdisk> http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a205/ripdisk/Screenshot-1.png
<ripdisk> there's a ss
<kahrytan> photobucket user too?
<ripps> My desktop is just the way I like it. http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z303/ripps818/Screenshot.png
<ripdisk> kahrytan my web server box is down
<kahrytan> Ripps is better
<kahrytan> ripdisk->  your gtk/metacity themes dont match
<ripdisk> man, i'm a stoner..
<ripdisk> my socks don't even match
 * kahrytan feels sorry for ripdisk 
<ripdisk> why?
<kahrytan> ripps->  i like your metacity
<ripdisk> i can't find a macos style one that's red, ok?
<ripps> SlicknesS, best theme EVAR!
<ripdisk> macOS8
<ripdisk> macos*
<VSpike> Strange output from update-manager ..  http://pastebin.com/d37853519
<kahrytan> dogh
<kahrytan> I keep putting off Compiz bug
<kahrytan> Compiz + Workspace
<ripps> Also, NoiaWarm icon set that I had to manually fix to work with the new version of Gnome
<kahrytan> ripps, ripdisk, Note the Workspace switcher. (http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/Screenshot/Screenshot.png)
<kahrytan> There is only 4 workspaces. But there is 8 squares.
<ripdisk> i don't use more than one workspace
<ripdisk> if i need more i plug in my second monitor
<savvas> http://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotkn0.png
<ripps> 4 is plenty for me, thankyou
<kahrytan> ripdisk->  I only have four but workspaces shows up squares
<kahrytan> 8 squares
<kahrytan> savvas->  you make that wallpaper from svg?
<ripdisk> what's that for
<kahrytan> ripdisk->  what?
<savvas> kahrytan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/Fela_Kuti
<ripdisk> the 8 squares thing
<kahrytan> savvas->  oh didnt see that
<kahrytan> ripdisk->  compiz bug?
<ripps> It means you have 8 workspaces and 2 rows.
<ripdisk> ohhhh
<ripdisk> sorry
<ripdisk> i guess i should pay attention to the whole convo
<kahrytan> ripps-> I have 4 work spaces, and 2 rows.
<ripps> then set it to 1 row
<VSpike> Aptitude wants to update update-manager-core but can't because it breaks update-manager ... what's going on there?
<kahrytan> ripps->  it's a bug
<ripps> hold on a sec
<kahrytan> ripps->  I dont want 1 row, with 4 spaces side by side. i want 2 rows with two spaces side by side and stacked.
<kahrytan> Workspace w/o Compiz works the way it should. Compiz messes with it
<ripps> kahrytan: From CompizConifg (CCSM) goto General Options->Desktop Size and set the horizontal and vertical virtual spaces. Make sure number of desktops = 1
<kahrytan> Done
<kahrytan> been set
<ripps> huh... don't know then
<kahrytan> ripps->  its 4-2-1 in settings
<kahrytan> 4 workspaces, 2 rows, 1 desktop
<ripps> then set it 2-2-1
<kahrytan> thats 2 workspaces (no cube effect)
<m1r> shouldnt it be 4-1-1 ?
<crdlb> kahrytan: no, it's 4
<crdlb> but cube can only use one row
<ripps> Your using CCSM, right?
<kahrytan> 4-2-1 is the ccsm setting
<crdlb> that's 8 viewports
<ripps> your defining virtual space DIMENSIONS
<ripps> 2*2=4
<kahrytan> Thatd 4 workspaces
<m1r> try 4-1-1 kahrytan
<kahrytan> m1r->  then its larger workspace switcher
<m1r> but u get 4 sides ?
<kahrytan> 1 row, 4 spaces.
<m1r> yes
<kahrytan> crdlb->  It shows up as 8 on switcher but only 4 work.
<crdlb> kahrytan: cube can only use one row
<crdlb> wall can use all 8
<neo1ite> hi, can someone help me with a problem i have upgrading from 6.06 to 8.04
<kahrytan> crdlb->  So it's an unintended bug
<vistakiller> i have read in different forum many problems with the gpu driver
<crdlb> kahrytan: where is there a bug?
<ripps> neolite: what's the problem?
<neo1ite> Could not calculate the upgrade
<neo1ite> A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<neo1ite> This can be caused by:
<neo1ite> * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<neo1ite> * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu
<neo1ite> * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu
<vistakiller> it seems that in many gpu the system didnt see the gpu card
<kahrytan> crdlb->  There is 8 squares in workspaces when there should be only 4.
<vistakiller> and canot install the correct driver
<neo1ite> ive googled but can't find a definative answer
<crdlb> kahrytan: no, there really are 8
<crdlb> but the cube can only show one row at a time
<kahrytan> crdlb-> 4 WORKSPACES
<ripps> neolite: disable any third-party sources in your sources.list, then try update-manager -d
<crdlb> there are 8 viewports when you use 4x2x1
<neo1ite> kk rips
<kahrytan> Compiz isnt telling Workspace switcher how to organize the workspaces.
<crdlb> yes it is
<kahrytan> crdlb->  Viewport isnt a workspace
<neo1ite> ripps - only ubuntu ones are listed
<crdlb> it says, _NET_NUMBER_OF_DESKTOPS = 1
<neo1ite> ripps, can i PM you?
<ripps> sure
<kahrytan> I only want 4 different desktops.
<crdlb> and _NET_DESKTOP_GEOMETRY = screen_width * hsize, screen_height * vsize
<crdlb> so use 4 for hsize, and 1 for vsize
<kahrytan> crdlb->  remember, 5 workspaces aka desktops for window placements.
<KiwiJoker> anyone here tried hardy server 64bit? no problems?
<crdlb> 5?
<kahrytan> crdlb->  but I dontwant Workspace to only show 4 of them.
<ikonia> KiwiJoker: the bugs are logged on luanchpad
<brady_k> son of a bitch...is anyone else having problems with Quanta+ crashing every 5 seconds?
<ikonia> KiwiJoker: the problems you get will be down to your hardware and what you want to use the server for
<ikonia> KiwiJoker: check the bug reports and FAQ for common bugs to see if they effect you
<kahrytan> crdlb-> WorkSpace switcher is only supported to display the workspaces.
<crdlb> kahrytan: the libwnck pager fully support viewports
<spine55> top
<kahrytan> It is a bug and needs to be fixed.
<crdlb> when number of desktops is set to 1 and the _NET_DESKTOP_GEOMETRY is greater than the screen size, it goes into viewport mode
<ripdisk> well, goodnight guys
<ripdisk> and thanks for the help
<kahrytan> crdlb-> make sense
<kahrytan> crdlb->  why do you keep saying viewpoints. It's not the subject5
<crdlb> compiz uses viewports
<crdlb> they're only called workspaces in gnome to simplify translation
<kahrytan> crdlb->  I want ONLY 4 workspaces to displayed in Workspace Switcher in TWO rows? Why is it that so hard to get?
<crdlb> kahrytan: so use 2 x 2
<kahrytan> crdlb->  then when i turn off compiz, it does to 2 workspaces
<kahrytan> and i have to then reset it.
<ripps> You can't have your cake and eat it too
<kahrytan> Im still reporting it. compiz doesnt work well with the switcher.
<brady_k> ok.  quanta+ crashes after upgrade, clear the files in /tmp/ for quanta
<crdlb> you could write a pager that represented a 4x1 viewport layout as two rows of two
<crdlb> but it would be non-compliant with the EWMH spec
<kahrytan> huh?
<ripps> kahrytan: Why do you ABSOLUTELY have to 4 workspaces as 2 rows? It's kinda non-standard.
<kahrytan> ripps->  Takes up less space on panel?
<topyli> kahrytan: the workspace switcher shows what you have. that certainly is not a bug
<ripps> Yeah, but not that much
<VSpike> Aptitude wants to update update-manager-core to 1:0.87.23 but can't because it breaks update-manager ... what's going on there?
<kahrytan> topyli->  You telling me workspace gets confused between viewports and workspaces?
<mvo> VSpike: just wait a bit, the archive is out of sync (~1-2h)
<VSpike> mvo: thanks
<topyli> kahrytan: the workspace switcher switches workspaces. it's not the workspaces switcher who is confused here :)
<ripps> VSpike: trying running sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<VSpike> mvo: I also got some strange output from my existing update-manager ..  http://pastebin.com/d37853519 .. any idea if it's important?
<kahrytan> topyli->  Then why does it show 8 squares, when there is 4 worskapces. Which crdlb  suggested there is 8 viewpoints so workspace shows viewpoints.
<mvo> VSpike: let me check
<crdlb> kahrytan: there are 8 viewports because you set it to 8
<crdlb> 4 times 2 is 8
<kahrytan> crdlb->  Workspace Switcher should bother itself about showing viewports. Just the Workspaces.
<crdlb> there are no workspaces other than the viewports
<crdlb> you have one desktop broken into 8 viewports
<ripps> I'm lol'ing at the back and forth between kahrytan and crdlb
<kahrytan> crdlb->  Then why dont i have 8 workspaces then?
<crdlb> you do
<kahrytan> no i dont
<crdlb> the cube just can only access one row at a time
 * kahrytan rotates cube ..
<kahrytan> only 4
<topyli> i just added the workspace switcher to my panel. i have two workspaces. the switcher shows two
<crdlb> use wall if you want to see all 8
<ripps> You do, you just don't have the right shortcut keys setup in compiz to move vertical across virtual spaces
<crdlb> or just go into expo (super+E)
<newusr> hi
<kahrytan> crdlb->  but if I set it to 2, then cube deactivates.
<newusr> hi all
<SoulChild> Hey all, in Firefox some pages have incorrect font, does anyone know shich package is missing in my installation ?
<newusr> is this a help channel ?
<crdlb> kahrytan: two horizontal viewports means that your "cube" would be a sheet of paper
<ripps> newusr: hey
<Pici> newusr: I wouldnt have pointed you here if it wasnt.
<mvo> VSpike: what version of update-manager/update-manager-core do you currently have installed?
<DeannaT2> hello
<newusr> hey ripps
<daniel_-> how do I disable  the Synaptics Touchpad  tapping  in Ubuntu  7.03?
<topyli> kahrytan: if you set it to 2, the cube plugin still switches but obviously it's not a cube anymore
<topyli> that's what i use
<kahrytan> topyli-> and i dont want that
<newusr> thanks Pici am just trying to show how newbie am I :)
<topyli> kahrytan: don't do it then, if you don't want it
<the_alamo> my firefox seems to be broken... is there some way to uninstall it and then reinstall it as if it had never existed?
<kahrytan> topyli->  I want four sides to the cube.
<topyli> i just added another row of workspaces, and cannot access the bottom row
<newusr> Well i got Ubuntu 8.4 2.6.24-16-generic, i had some problems fixed all but not my wireless card i tried the forums but nothing worked for me
<kahrytan> I want 4 cube sides, 4 workspaces. no more less
<topyli> there's no plugin to switch me there
<kahrytan> no more then that
<topyli> kahrytan: so set it that way
<daniel_-> how do I disable  the Synaptics Touchpad  tapping  in Ubuntu  7.03?
<kahrytan> topyli->  how?
<crdlb> kahrytan: you know how
<kahrytan> crdlb->  obviously, i dont
<topyli> right click on the workspace switcher. set four workspaces in one row
<SoulChild> daniel_-: wrong romm see #ubuntu for 7.04
<gunashekar> same here, wireless stopped working during one of the alphas
<gunashekar> wireless still out of action
<gunashekar> :(
<kahrytan> crdlb->  Nope
<newusr> here is my wireless card 07:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<ripps> Wifi driver problems: have you tried ndiswrapper?
<newusr>   
<kahrytan> crdlb->  that just makes workspace bug worse
<VSpike> mvo: both were 1:0.87.21.  Actually, I just got an update to them.
<SoulChild> where do i get the fonts: Arial, Verdana, Geneva, Helvetica, sans-serif ???
<kahrytan> I want 4 workspace,s 4 cube sizes, 4 squares in workspace switcher.
<VSpike> mvo: should now be at 1:0.87.24
<kahrytan> topyli, crdlb  help me set that
<SoulChild> kahrytan: so set it up in omiz conf settings
 * gunashekar hopes that 8.10 solves the wireless muddle as it promises.. hope the sound muddle too gets sorted out by then upstream if not at ubuntu
<crdlb> kahrytan: so set horizontal to 4 and vertical to 1
<topyli> kahrytan: if you set 2x2 workspaces (four workspaces in two rows), you naturally cannot use the cube
<kahrytan> crdlb->  then Worskpace switch doesnt stack the 4 spaces. I want them stacked to take up less space
<topyli> if you don't believe me, find a real cube and study it
<mvo> VSpike: when it gives you this error, do you first get a message box or something?
<kahrytan> topyli->  More like Viewports are getting in the way
<crdlb> kahrytan: it can't do that, because viewports are in terms of a large rectangle broken into rows and columns
<newusr> any help !
<kahrytan> crdlb->  why not
<topyli> a cube has six sides, not 8. the compiz cube cannot use the top and bottom surfaces because that would break the time-space continuumm very quickly and microsoft would win
<m1r> lol topyli
<crdlb> kahrytan: because it would be wrong
<Dr_willis> I wonder if im the onlyone tht finds the Cube totally Useless...
<crdlb> Dr_willis: I use wall :)
<gunashekar> :Dtopyli
<topyli> Dr_willis: no
<ripps> Compiz is useless
<Dr_willis> I use the other alt-tab/super-tab things normally
<ripps> Just stick to Metacity
<orvokki> ripps: No kidding.
<kahrytan> Then it should be a feature to display workspaces in the way the user wants.
<Dr_willis> ripps,  I find a few of its features nice.
<topyli> Dr_willis: actually i do use the cube, but with only two workspaces, which makes it more like "this side - other side"
<Dr_willis> topyli,  yep. i got 2 widescreen monitors. I rarely use multi-workspaces any more.
<ripps> Compiz is what I call "Fluff", it's pointless besides making have a nice little feeling
<topyli> Dr_willis: i'm on a laptop with one 1024x768 display :)
<ripps> It's pretty, but ultimately not worth the hassle
 * crdlb is too :<
<kahrytan> topyli->  Do you ever set at a desktop?
<VSpike> mvo: It showed the gui and said not all packages could be installed, and showed me the partial upgrade dialog.  When I said OK to that, it closed the first window and did some processing before telling me my system was up to date.  When i OK'd that to close, I noticed the output in the console.
<m1r> same here topyli
<kahrytan> *sit
<topyli> kahrytan: sure
<newusr> shall i just install an older kern* image ?
<kahrytan> topyli->  use a external monitor?
<Dr_willis> My wife likes the zoom feature in compiz. and a few other little things.
 * Pici has no issues with his wifi running on iwl3945
<VSpike> mvo: latest one does not produce any console output apart from "current dist not found in meta-release file"
<topyli> kahrytan: my desks are equipped with desktop machines
<mvo> VSpike: ok, thanks a bunch - the error output is fixed in my bzr repository
<kahrytan> topyli->  I guess the bug I got is a display bug in workspaces.
<crdlb> kahrytan: it's not a bug
<topyli> kahrytan: it's not a bug :)
<mvo> VSpike: the "..current dist.." one will go away once hardy is released
<kahrytan> topyli->  yeah it is
 * topyli files a bug against kahrytan's brain
<ripps> If you all will excuse me, I have to reboot.
 * crdlb sets topyli's bug to CONFIRMED
<VSpike> mvo: no probs! thanks
<m1r> u are excused ripps
<kahrytan> topyli->  I just want the 4 workspaces to be displayed 2x2 in switcher.
<topyli> kahrytan: find a dice or some other cube. study it
<topyli> kahrytan: fine. use the desktop wall then, retain sanity
<kahrytan> topyli->  its not a math problem
<kahrytan> topyli->  but i like the cube
<topyli> i like ponies
<Dr_willis> OMFG Ponies!
<Dr_willis> :)
<newusr> any help !
<kahrytan> topyli->  Desktop Wall plugin does the same problem
<m1r> kahrytan: why not go to #compiz and ask there for your options ?
<crdlb> m1r: :<
<m1r> kahrytan: your setup seems imposible to me
<kahrytan> m1r-> I want 4 workspaces displayed 2x2. And i want a cube.
<kahrytan> displayed 2x2 in switcher.
<m1r> kahrytan: go #compiz
<topyli> kahrytan: that does not compute
<m1r> :D
<kahrytan> I guess problem is workspace switcher isnt designed to customize the display
<crdlb> because doing so wouldn't make _any_ sense
<topyli> kahrytan: i'm sure the compiz hackers will figure it out. after all, they have already created such usablility enhancements as the fire plugin
<kahrytan> crdlb->  using less space in panel doesnt make sense?
<crdlb> kahrytan: if it takes up too much space, then remove it
<topyli> kahrytan: remove the pager. that's what i do
<kahrytan> pager?
<crdlb> tha
<topyli> if you can't find your workspaces around the cube, there's another problem
<m1r> the thing that is showing your 4 workspaces
<crdlb> t's the technical term for it
<ripps> And I'm back, what I miss?
<kahrytan> topyli->  you mean remove the applet?
<m1r> applet named pager
<topyli> yes. remove it
<Pici> newusr: I personally don't have any issues with my 3945 card, but I have heard other people here say that they have had issues. I'm not sure what the solution was.
<ripps> Still talking about the damned workspaces I see...
<kahrytan> m1r->  because I use keyboard and mouse to switch often
<m1r> so what u need pager for then ?
<newusr> Well, i really tried them all but nothing worked for me
<newusr> i got HP dv2000 here
<m1r> ctrl+alt+left/right does nice job
<kahrytan> m1r->  I can just use mouse instead of keyboard?
<m1r> not in setup u want 2x2
<Dr_willis> i just set up the mouse wheel to change desktops.
<kahrytan> unless there is better way?
<crdlb> tried expo? :)
<m1r> dont your mouse whell change as Dr_willis says ?
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  wouldntthat screw up webpage scroll>
<m1r> no
<crdlb> it only happens on the desktop
<m1r> it is independant
<crdlb> viewport switcher plugin
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  You mouse to the pager/ or taskbar and roll the wheel.. so no... ive seen some window managers allow it anywere on the root window of the desktop.. so its not an issue
<kahrytan> Dr_willis-> huh>
<m1r> kahrytan: just try use mouse scroll while on desktop
<m1r> it will change workspaces like click on pager
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  time to explore the gnome window manager, or was it kde..  or others.. move pointer over the pager in the panel. and roll the wheel. perhaps. I dont use gnome anyu more
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  the switcher?
<bullgard1> [GNOME terminal fonts] Why renders my GNOME terminal the 'AR PL UMing CN' font family in size 10 crisp but in size 8 blurred?
<Dr_willis> 'i dont use gnome any more'  i always call the littel mini-desktop thing the 'pager' since thats what its been called for years...
<kahrytan> Dr_willis-> pager is the old name for it?
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  i never got a memo that its name has been officially changed... :)
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  for the workspace switcher
<crdlb> the gnome workspace swithcer applet is an instance of WnckPager
<Dr_willis> i imagine 90% of the world will staill call it a 'pager'
<crdlb> so it's a pager
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  mouse wheel on it doesnt work obviously
<m1r> LOL
<m1r> on desktop not on pager
<topyli> the gnome workspace switcher applet *is* a pager
<kahrytan> nor that
<Dr_willis> check its settings.  Im not using gnome.. ive seen the feature in many windowmanager/destops.
<crdlb> kahrytan: enable the viewport switcher plugin
<Dr_willis> Its very likely its disabled by default
<topyli> pagers have been around since at least 1992 when fvwm was released
<kahrytan> crdlb->  nope. stil ldoesnt work
<crdlb> enabling that plugin will make it work on the desktop
<kahrytan> crdlb->  if it did, then it would work
<kahrytan> What button is mouse wheel up?
<artfwo> kahrytan: 4 i beleive
<kahrytan> nope. still doesnt work
<m1r> kahrytan: is this your 1st compiz setup ?
<artfwo> xev shows 4 for me
<Dr_willis> Time to start exploring and playing with the compiz tools and plugins i guess.
<kahrytan> More like, time for ccsm to be designed so people can use it
<kahrytan> Dont say button 1.
<m1r> kahrytan: this your 1st compiz setup ?
<Dr_willis> I find ccsm very useable.. I turn off 99% of the stuff and turn on the 2 features i use.
<kahrytan> m1r->  first time using viewport? yes
<m1r> first time using compiz ?
<kahrytan> m1r->  no
<kahrytan> compiz settings is designed for geeks.
<kahrytan> not for desktop users
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. stop using it then I guess.
<m1r> :)
<kahrytan> which is probably Ubuntu doesnt use it by default
<IdleOne> Dr_willis: WHAT 2 FEATURES DO YOU USE?
<ripps> Yeah, well... there could still be an easier method of configuring than CCSM allows
<kahrytan> eitherway, viewport doesnt work on default settings.
<crdlb> it's not designed at all, really
<IdleOne> sorry bout caps
<Dr_willis> IdleOne,  the 'zoom' and.. oneother.. the previews in the taskbar/windowlist thing.
<crdlb> it simply displays the settings of each plugin
<kahrytan> How do you make viewports work from default settings?
<Dr_willis> IdleOne,  the ADHD plugin is nice in ways.. but annoying in others.
<kahrytan> Dr_willis-> no animations?
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  i dont see the point in them. They dont make the system any more 'useable'
<Dr_willis> the wife likes the zoom so she can see things easier.
<NET||abuse> Hey guuys.. i seem to have lost audio on my machine,
<NET||abuse> havn't used it for a little while, when i updated to the latest kernel, seems to have lost audio
<Dr_willis> of course right now im using 'jwm' as my main window manager. :)
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  i just turned it off, and you know what. you are right. simple fade effect is enough for me
<jaffarkel> i am having a video blockyness in fullscreen, i have nvidia card how do i fix this
<jaffarkel> this happens when horizontal panning
<kahrytan> So, how do i make viewports work?
<VSpike> This is a very minor point, but if I add smb shares to my Places menu in GNOME/Nautilus then I find that on login they all show as "smb" until I actually click on them to open them one at a time, when each updates to "foo on bar" or whatever it should be.  Is this a reportable bug do you think?  Or too minor?
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  when i hiot the close/min button. i dont need a animation to tell me that it worked..:) the window vanishing is good enough
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  Animations off, you get window fade dont ya?
<VSpike> It's pretty cool that I can add SMB places at all and that they work so well, so it's not like I'm unappreciative :D
<Dr_willis> VSpike,  if you are accessing a lot of samba shares.   you may want to check oht the smbfuse tool.
<VSpike> Dr_willis: keep meaning to.  Is it good?
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  right now im not using compiz at all.
<Dr_willis> VSpike,  if accessing a lan with a lot of shares on different machines It makes things much easier
<Dr_willis> VSpike,  thers a ubuntu wiki page for it. takes about 3 min to setup.
<VSpike> Dr_willis: in the past I've just used cifs with mount but I was realy suprised by how well the nautilus integration worked out of the box when I tried it expecting nothing much
<kahrytan> Dr_willis-> what do you use for window switcher?
<VSpike> Dr_willis: but yeah I do need to set something up properly because not everything understands gvfs
<Dr_willis> VSpike,  ive had so many odd issues with file managers and apps accessing things over samba/browser/shares/network browsing features of the file managers.. that i find smbfuse much easier.
<Dr_willis> kahrytan, I just alt-tab from one window to the next normally. or click on the pager in the taskbar
<VSpike> Dr_willis: it's a better solution for repeated use, because everything will be able to read it instead of just some gnome apps
<Dr_willis> VSpike,  You got it.
<kahrytan> No one can't tell me how to activate viewport use?
<VSpike> Dr_willis: in the past I defined them in /etc/fstab with cifs and created password files in
<Dr_willis> go ask In the compiz channel perhaps.. or twiddlw with ccsm a lot.
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  The one feature I dispise in compiz is wobbly windowsd
<VSpike> Dr_willis: .. in ~, defined them all user mountable, and created a script to mount/unmount them all
<Dr_willis> VSpike,  Yea. I have a lot of machines that may or may not be powerd on at the time. smbfuse sees the new ones as they boot up.
<VSpike> Dr_willis: but fuse is nice
<VSpike> Dr_willis: do you use nfs at all?
<Dr_willis> So i run 'fusesmb Network' in my  startup. :) and its done.
<the_alamo> when i attempt to open firefox (using alt-f2) i get an error of "could not open file location 'file:///home/<user name>/firefox'"  but 1. i definately have firefox installed and 2. that doesn't sound like the right location.  how would i fix this?
<Dr_willis> not really using nfs much. since i always have samba setup.
<Dr_willis> looks like its trying to open a directory, not run a command.
<VSpike> Dr_willis: I was having trouble using sshfs, in the if the wireless link dropped, everything hung and never came back.  And when everything included the terminal I had open (hung on a tab completion), nautilus and gnome-panel, it was not good.  Especially since I pretty much had to reboot to cure it.
<Dr_willis> is there a 'firefox' directory in your /home/USERNAME/ ?
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  my bad. I figured out the viewport issue.. button conflict
<m1r> the_alamo: just try firefox ?
<VSpike> Dr_willis: I know cifs is mroe tolerant, in that it just starts throwing errors when the server goes away
<VSpike> Dr_willis: if you configure it that way, at least
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  yep.  all those keybindings/buttons can get confusing when ya have a lot of plugins enbled.
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  Button conflict on default settings
<the_alamo> m1r, yes if i try fire fox from the menu nothing happens
<jaffarkel> anyway to fix the video blockyness when in fullscreen??
<the_alamo> Dr_willis, no, i do not have a fire fox in my directory.
<VSpike> Dr_willis: someone told me nfs takes another approach which is that when the server goes, the processes hang, but when it comes back they pick up as if nothing happened.  So for some types of share that may be good (e.g. documents), while for media like photo/music/video smb is fine
<Dr_willis> use a video plaer that has some anti-aliasing features?
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  to verify, I reset compiz settings to default.
<crdlb> kahrytan: which ones conflict?
<Oli``> Why does Samba ruin filename cases?
<kahrytan> crdlb-> Intiate Viewport button and Close Window Scale in Scale Addons.
<Dr_willis> Oli``,  blame microsoft.
<crdlb> kahrytan: those don't _really_ conflict
<Dr_willis> Oli``,  its best to just use all lowercase names :)
<the_alamo> it seems like firefox is confused, is there some way to redirect the command to the right file
<crdlb> kahrytan: since close window in scale only works if you're in scale mode
<crdlb> ccsm just doesn't know any better
<kahrytan> crdlb->  CCSM says it does
<crdlb> ccsm is wrong
<Oli``> Dr_willis: That's all very well and good, but I can't tell that to my clients
<kahrytan> crdlb-> and viewport initiate doesnt work because of the conflict
<crdlb> it does work
<Dr_willis> Oli``,  the samba docs. have a lot of info on how to handle different filename cases..   Theres no perfect fix.
<kahrytan> crdlb->  and you are wrong
<crdlb> plugins don't "reserve" bindings, so there aren't any true conflicts
<Dr_willis> Oli``,  2 dirs on the same share with names like 'Movies' and 'movies' can cause issues.  sadly
<crdlb> scale addon's bindings only matter when scale is initiated
<kahrytan> crdlb->  Listen. I turned off Scale Addons. Viewport Works. i turn them on. Viewport doesnt work.
<kahrytan> crdlb-> default settings.
<hwilde_> !info gcc hardy
<ubotu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.62ubuntu3)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.3-1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Oli``> Dr_willis: my issue is that I'm trying to save files onto a SMB share on Ubuntu from a Windows computer and they're losing their proper filenames
<kahrytan> crdlb->  I am talking about the default settings.
<hwilde_> !info kernel hardy
<ubotu> Package kernel does not exist in hardy
<Dr_willis> Oli``,  whats their proper names like then? samba has all sort of name translation rules/settings you can tweak.
<hwilde_> anybody know the kernel version for 8.04 with all the updates?
<hwilde_> !info linux-kernel hardy
<ubotu> Package linux-kernel does not exist in hardy
<hwilde_> !info linux-kernel-headers hardy
<ubotu> Package linux-kernel-headers does not exist in hardy
<Oli``> It's mainly C# stuff so tt's ClassName.cs - horrible, I agree but meh... bbiab when I've kicked Samba
<hwilde_> anybody?  uname -r please
<kahrytan> hwilde->  Grub boots kernel 2.6.24-16-generic
<VSpike> 2.6.24-16-generic
<Pici> Linux romulus 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<crdlb> kahrytan: vpswitch's initiate plugin action only works on the desktop, and scaleaddon's close window in scale only works (as the name suggests) in Scale
<hwilde_> gracias amigos!
<kahrytan> crdlb->  still argueing with the facts
<kahrytan> crdlb->  please just stop arguing with the facts. I tested it.
<IdleOne> hwilde: 2.6.24-16-generic
<Oli``> Dr_willis: Hoorah! Victory is mine
<kahrytan> crdlb-> since you might have missed it first time.  I turn off Scale Addon, goto desktop. Viewport works. Turn Scale Addons on, goto desktop, Viewport doesnt work
<Dr_willis> Oli``,  did RTFM work? :)
<hwilde_> IdleOne, how would I have found this on my own?  ubotu doesn't want to give up the version numbers
<Oli``> Dr_willis: RTFGoogle, at least =)
<Dr_willis> Oli``,  close enough
<neo1ite> !info cupsys hardy
<ubotu> cupsys (source: cupsys): Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.7-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 1819 kB, installed size 9896 kB
<hwilde_> RTFWiki lol
<IdleOne> hwilde: found wich kernel you are booting?
 * Dr_willis has no idea what 'viewport'  even does...
<neo1ite> !info vnc hardy
<ubotu> Package vnc does not exist in hardy
<hwilde_> IdleOne, i'm not on that system atm and I needed to know the kerenel and gcc version
<neo1ite> !info xvnc hardy
<ubotu> Package xvnc does not exist in hardy
<neo1ite> !info vnc-common hardy
<ubotu> Package vnc-common does not exist in hardy
<hwilde_> !vino | neolite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vino - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hwilde_> no vino? :/
<IdleOne> gcc Installed: 4:4.2.3-1ubuntu3
<crdlb> kahrytan: what specifically does not work about the viewport switcher plugin with scaleaddon enabled?
<Dr_willis> >hic<
<hwilde_> IdleOne, yeah ubotu will tell you gcc version, but how to get the kernel version
<hwilde_> !info gcc hardy
<ubotu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.62ubuntu3)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.3-1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<IdleOne> hwilde: you can also check packages.ubuntu.com I guess
<the_alamo> i found the correct file/location here: /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b5, how would i direct the computer to look there when trying to open firefox?
<neo1ite> does it usually take ages to configure scrollkeeper?
<kahrytan> crdlb->  I was duplicating the issue, now its not duplicating it.
<crdlb> ?
<abli> Hi! i just installed hardy, and after installation and configuring network, it wants to upgrade a lot of packages (which is fine), but it also wants to remove ubuntu-desktop, update-manager and update-notifier. Is this something expected?
<mvo> abli: just wait a bit, not every mirror is in sync yet - should be fine in ~1-2h
<IdleOne> abli: look at the packages it wants to install also . is it replacing them?
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  i HAVE seen some odd cases where you 'change' a setting in ccsm. and it does not take effect..
<abli> it wants to upgrade update-manager-core. But what would replace update-manager?
<kahrytan> crdlb->  got it.. screenshot good enough?
<crdlb> kahrytan: of what? ccsm?
<IdleOne> abli: take mvo 's advice and hold off for an hour or so
<IdleOne> give all the mirrors a chance to sync
<ripps> abli: wait an hour, then run sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrad.
<kahrytan> Dr_willis, crdlb http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/Screenshot-ccsm.png
<abli> ok, although I don't understand why out-of-sync mirrors would cause the removal of update-manager.
<ripps> update-manager is bugged
<crdlb> kahrytan: I told you, ccsm is wrong
<crdlb> kahrytan: ccsm does not know that the bindings are for different modes
<kahrytan> crdlb->  then its a bug in reporting
<mvo> (the ubuntu-desktop package is in fact, but the result is the same, its a bug)
<crdlb> and it couldn't possible know that
<ripps> fix was JUST released, wait an hour for your mirror to catch up
<crdlb> kahrytan: it can't be fixed
<abli> ripps,  Ah. ok.
<kahrytan> crdlb->  but itcan be
<crdlb> ccsm is generated from plugin metadata
<crdlb> it contains nothing hardcoded
<IdleOne> abli: I just did a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and get the same output as you described. not sure why
<abli> IdleOne, why would you use dist-upgrade? isn't simple upgrade reccomended for this?
<ripps> in most cases, just use apt-get upgrade
<kahrytan> crdlb->  i had trouble duplicating the error box.
<kahrytan> crdlb-> and now the two seem to be working before on default settings when it wasnt before.
<crdlb> kahrytan: set it to Button3, set it to Button2
<crdlb> it definitely works on default settings
<crdlb> there is simply no way that scaleaddon could affect vpswitch
<kahrytan> is Login/Login supposed towork with Splash?
<kahrytan> How does the login/logout supposed to work?
<bullgard4> What file includes the font family 'Monospace'? Is it /var/lib/defoma/pango.d/id-cache.monospace_iso10646?
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  you use desktop wall?
<kahrytan> Whats the purpose of vertical size if you cant access the viewport?
<crdlb> the purpose is for Wall users
<kahrytan> oh i get it.
<kahrytan> General Desktop settings server as dual purpose for multiple plugins
<kahrytan> *serve
<kahrytan> It's starting to look like an unintended side effect
<kahrytan> The problem is coming to light
<Dr_willis> i dont use compiz at all any more.
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  I dont mostly. sucks cpu power
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  but If I can minimal effects, the better
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  It looks to me Desktop settings is trying to serve multiple plugins
<kahrytan> Desktop cube obviously cant use Verticle size so it's just for viewports and wall
<nathan_> hey quick question, does anyone in here use an intel wifi card?
<neo1ite> should i be bothered that it wants 2 remove ubuntu-base?
<kahrytan> did you check !wifi?
<nathan_> umm, i would like to say that i have, but let me
<nathan_> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kahrytan> nathan_->  thought you were trying to set it up
<zach__> is there a way to get a better resolution in ubuntu 8.04? im stuck at 800x600 and when i enable the restricted drivers for my card they "uncheck" when i restart.
<kahrytan> you got xorg problem
<nathan_> kahrytan, my problem is it wont connect to encrypted wifi signals
<nathan_> but it works fine with public
<kahrytan> nathan_->  by encrypted, you mean?
<nathan_> wep?
<nathan_> or wpa
<kahrytan> wep? encrypted? thats funny.
<nathan_> hahah, well kinda a little blocking point
<nathan_> keep teh n00bs out
<kahrytan> you got that ?
<nathan_> his wifi name is "PornForKiddies"
<kahrytan> wep encryption is laughable
<nathan_> i'm a pretty tech savvy guy, just running into some problems
<nathan_> ive hacked a wep encryption or two
<kahrytan> i dont use wifi
<kahrytan> so I wouldnt know. i dont trust it.
<dns53> anything that can you can get the password within 30 seconds is broken
<nathan_> lmao yeah....
<nathan_> but besides that do you know how to tell the exact card he has?
<nathan_> lpsci?
<nathan_> i'm onlu used to broadcam
<kahrytan> WEP,WPA,WPA2 just screams, "Look at me! I am wide open to attack by remote"
<kahrytan> or just plain wifi
<nathan_> but honestly, what percentage of the united states can do that attack?
<Pici> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kahrytan> Pici->  feel free to help him?
<Pici> kahrytan: I'm just passing through
<kahrytan> Pici->  zach has xorg issues
<kahrytan> zach__-> you look through wiki help?
<zach__> ya im gona try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<kahrytan> Right now, i wish i had mouse wheel that has left click and right click
<ripps> I use WEP, not becuase I want security, but because I don't want the majority of people using my internet. My ISP doesn't like it when to much bandwidth is in use for long periods of time.
<kahrytan> ripps->  you mean like torrenting?
<ripps> exactly
<Lynoure> kahrytan: that "wide open" is not true for WPA or WPA2 with decent strenght passphrases.
<kahrytan> ripps->  they will hate the 24th
<kahrytan> Lynoure->  yeah but someone is broadcasting it
<Dr_willis> I leave my wireless open! so i can say that i got haxored by the neighbors - when my isp yells at me for Torrenting too much. :)
<Dr_willis> last time i blamed it on the kids home from college. :)
<kahrytan> Lynoure->  I dont like sensitive things being broadcasted.
<Lynoure> kahrytan: no harm in broadcasting it. It's still not feasibly breakable :) Just lets your friends notice "oh you have wifi, could you let me use it"
<ripps> I've started using the Imageshack Torrent feature. I know it's essentially leeching, but at least it won't make my ISP bitch at me.
<nathan_> can ndiswrapper only use xp drivers?
<nathan_> in other words if i used a vista wifi driver would that not work?
<kahrytan> Lynoure->  I treated my ssid as a password.
<kahrytan> Lynoure->  and not brocasted by ap.
<the_alamo> i posted a thread about a problem i am having with firefox.  if anyone is interested here is the link:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=762598
<kahrytan> Lynoure->  so it;s like SiD%23_AbC
<Lynoure> kahrytan: that's your choice... not that significant in terms of security, but keeps the neighbourhood air uncluttered
<kahrytan> Lynoure->  my neighbor upstairs unsecured wifi going
<jussio1> the_alamo: try to keep it in 1 place at a time :)
<Lynoure> kahrytan: that's their choice. :) So does Bruce Schneier. Just best to have security elsewhere then.
<the_alamo> jussio1, yeah, fair enough.  i spent a long time making the post for the forum so i thought i would post the link but i see your point
<jussio1> :)
<ripps> the_alamo: quick dirty solution? Use swiftfox. Add the debian repository for your cpu model and boom, optimized firefox for linux
<kahrytan> ripps->  no epiphany>?
<the_alamo> i have epiphany installed as well
<kahrytan> doenst FF use gecko engine?
<dns53> yes
<zniavr1> wich google earth is a good one please ?
<zniavr1> i got 2 version in synaptic
<ripps> zniavr1: add medibuntu repositories and install googleearth using apt-get
<kahrytan> the lastest verison
<zniavr1> it's what i did
<kahrytan> version
<neo1ite> ive just upgraded from 6.06LTS to 8.04LTS, and now vista cant connect to the pc?
<zniavr1> 4.2 works
<kaminix> Anyono here who does Japanese?
<zniavr1> 4.3 does not work
<neo1ite> using same user and pass as before
<kahrytan> kaminix->  i would love to learn. teach me
<Lynoure> kaminix: try #ubuntu-jp ?
<kaminix> Hmm... good idea Lynoure :p
<kaminix> kahrytan: Heh :)
<kahrytan> Clone plugin ... whats that useful for>
<Pici> Perhaps #compiz-fusion would be a better place to ask ;)
<ripps> Seriously here, try Swiftfox. It's basically an optimized version of firefox that's compiled for specific processors. It's so fast.
<kahrytan> Did Epiphany replace swiftfox in repos?
<ripps> Epiphany != swiftfox
<ripps> There aren't any ubuntu reps for Swiftfox, but there is a debian one that works with ubuntu
<kahrytan> Epiphany is designed to be fast
<ripps> Yeah, but it doesn't use your firefox config, extensions, and themes.
<ripps> deb http://getswiftfox.com/builds/debian unstable non-free
<ripps> I have swiftfox-athlonxp
<topyli> heh
<topyli> must be fast, like gentoo, because it's OPTIMIZED :)
<ripps> All I know, is that ever since I started using it, my browser hasn't given trouble since.
<Jaymac> kahrytan: Epiphany is the main Gnome browser, replacing Galeon..
<Jaymac> kahrytan: most distributions choose to replace it with firefox
<kahrytan> oh doh
<ripps> I used to use gentoo, but I gave it up a few years back, because it was becoming too much hassle to maintain and setup. Besides, some apps just take to long to compile.
<neo1ite> hi guys
<neo1ite> can anyone help me with a smb / vista problem with 8.04
<nathan_> whats the terminal command to remove a directory?
<nathan_> i was trying rm?
<neo1ite> rmdir
<nathan_> thanks
<neo1ite> i think
<kahrytan> rm -r
<nathan_> rm -r worked
<nathan_> thanks kahrytan
<kahrytan> nathan_->  consider rm --help ?
<ravalox> Hey, I've got myself a graphical pickle; I installed Ubuntu 8.04 and everything works well; EXCEPT it won't let me select a resolution higher than 800 by 600
<ravalox> I used xrandr to add a new modeline
<ravalox> But the new modeline (1024) doesn't work.
<kahrytan> zach__ had same problem
<umbrualbert> Cant get Atheros wireless drivers to work?
<ravalox> If you download the newest Atheros snapshot it likely will work for you.
<umbrualbert> can anybody help?
<ravalox> There are some cards they have enabled since .9.4
<umbrualbert> do you perhaps have the download link
<ravalox> umrualbert: I had this exact problem two days ago, let me rummage
<ravalox> umrualbert: http://snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi-trunk/madwifi-ng-r3546-20080419.tar.gz
<ravalox> That worked for me
<ravalox> You'll have to apt-get a few things like "build-essential"
<boris> http://pastebin.com/d108c309c  someone please help
<ravalox> umraulbert: but follow the INSTALL file's instructions
<umbrualbert> ravalox: Thanks...i'll boot quickly and try this...thanks again
<Ktron> What's the chances of changing the default IRC channel on new turn ups from #ubuntu to #ubuntu-newusers? I feel like the support channel could use the buffer
<Pici> Ktron: We've discussed splitting the channels up many times, and weighed the pros and cons many times. We've always decided that keeping it as one channel is for the best.
<Ktron> Pici, alright
<Pici> Ktron: Wasnt sure if you got my response in #u
<Ktron> Pici, no, I think I must have missed it
<Ktron> Pici, I see it there
<Ktron> Pici, thanks for the response, at least I know it was considered, can't ask for more than that :)
<tzd> i have an issue with my ipod shuffle (1gb) and hardy. When i plug in my ipod Amarok and Kontact hangs. I have to reboot to get it working. Can someone please help me?
<kahrytan> tzd->  i hope it was a gift
<tzd> kahrytan: the ipod you mean?
<kahrytan> yeah
<ripps> Okay, my mind is turning to mush. I need sleep... Goodnight y'all
<tzd> kahrytan: how come? You reckon my ipod is broken?
<kahrytan> tzd-> try turning off auto sense for those apps?
<tzd> kahrytan: auto sense.. sorry but I never heard of that before. Any idea on how to do this please?
<kahrytan> tzd->  as in .. just let it mount. and nothing else try to use it?
<tzd> kahrytan: ok, I'll try that now but I'm pretty sure it just hangs the system... I'll close amarok and kontact before i'll plug it in.
<Ktron> So, last time I checked (I'm running a batch of updates right now), synergyc still needed to run as root; is that intended with the new permissions system?
<kahrytan> tzd->  amarok may still open when inserted
<tzd> kahrytan: it didn't fortunately :) Ok it's plugged in now and it's automounted itself
<kahrytan> tzd->  i guess you know its not the system
<tzd> kahrytan: hehe good thinking :) Thanks for your help! Better ask somewhere else where more appropriate now then ;)
<kahrytan> tzd->  open amaron?
<kahrytan> amarok
<tzd> kahrytan: hmm I'll try kontact first since i doubt it's kontact
<kahrytan> troubleshooting .. revert to the simplest
<kahrytan> tzd->  did you know 2gb Sansa Fuze is $80 and it supports microsd
<tzd> kahrytan: now that was odd... kontact won't start up at all
<tzd> kahrytan: i do now but i like apples ipods ;P
<kahrytan> Amarok?
<kahrytan> style?
<tzd> kahrytan: ill give amarok a try now as you suggested
<tzd> it's loading extremely slow now
<tzd> amarok that is
<kahrytan> run in terminal?
<tzd> ok i'll try via terminal
<tzd> kahrytan: nothing happens. First i tried by typing "Amarok". I then received this message: Amarok: [Loader] Don't run gdb, valgrind, etc. against this binary! Use amarokapp.
<neo1ite> Hi! how do you vnc into 8.04 now? i had it all set up under 6.06, but now cant!
<tzd> kahrytan: I then tried with amarokapp but nothing happens
<kahrytan> tzd->  i dont use amarok so i dont know the proper binary to run
<tzd> kahrytan: ah ok. I'll try in amarok channel. Thanks for your help!
<umbrualbert> Does Hardy support nvidia SLI for the 8800 GTX Video Cards?
<kahrytan> umbrualbert->  hows the dual booting?
<umbrualbert> kahrytan:  working fine thanks (Grub)
<neo1ite> Does anybody here use windows to connect to an ubuntu share using 8.04??
 * kahrytan wishes he was more savvy right about now...
<ravalox> Hey, I've got myself a graphical pickle; I installed Ubuntu 8.04 and everything works well; EXCEPT it won't let me select a resolution higher than 800 by 600
<ravalox> I used xrandr to add a new modeline
<ravalox> But the new modeline (1024) doesn't work.
<W8TAH> ravalox: what graphics card are you using?
<W8TAH> hi folks - -what do i need to install to the ubuntu hardy RC1 to get the full kubuntu setup too?
<Lamego> W8TAH, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ravalox> geforce 8800
<Koheleth> guys, what is Hardy going to be like to install alongside Vista, I am using wubi and the moment and all is fine
<W8TAH> Lamego: thanks
<neo1ite> DOES 8.04 DO DIFFERENT THINGS WITH SAMBA SHARING?
<Lamego> !caps | neo1ite
<ubotu> neo1ite: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<neo1ite> sorry lamego - im getting really stressed here
<neo1ite> i cant work out why a share that works under 6.06 suddenly stops working when upgraded to 8.04
<neo1ite> an ideas?
<mmarker> Ok, I'm having a small issue. Something is loading the nvidia module, but I need to have it load nvidia_new. Checked the usual actor of /etc/modules, and no dice. What mechanism is 8.04 using to pick which module to use from restricted-modules?
<nathan_> hey does anyone in here use ktorrent3.0?
<asonge> firefox-3.0 isn't launching except via sudo, how can i see what's stopping it from running with normal perms?
<Lamego> what error does it report when you run it ?
<Lamego> run it from the terminal
<asonge> Lamego: none, it hangs
<asonge> no return to prompt...just nothing... 2s of cpu usage and then it just hangs there
<Lamego> asonge, have you installed any plugins ?
<Helvasca> hey
<Helvasca> I was just wondering if anything has being happening with the fan issue
<asonge> Lamego: i purged .mozilla because i was trying to get firebug to work
<asonge> by purged, i mean deleted
<Lamego> ok
<pepie34> I've got a problem with libgl1-mesa-glx
<pepie34> I have installed and reinstall it
<pepie34> but i never get the file /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<pepie34> somebody hve a reason ?
<asonge> firefox 3.0 beta5 still doesn't have the firebug fix in the repo?
<prodigel> Hi all. Just did an update/dist-upgrade and I got an error while setting up scrollkeeper. are you familiar with this? also a bunch of dependent apps won't update
<Lamego> pepie34, because the version provide on hardy is /usr/lib/libGL.so.169.12
<Lamego> I meant, provided my nvidia driver :P
<pepie34> I wnat to build ati driver
<pepie34> so that is not my point
<pepie34> i think it is a dpkg-divert mess
<spiderfire> what was it that fixed the flash
<W8TAH> im using apt-get to install a bunch of packages -- its still downloading them - i need to move to a different classroom, if i unplug and then replug in -- will it pick up happily?
<spiderfire> sure
<ravalox> Hey, I've got myself a graphical pickle; I installed Ubuntu 8.04 and everything works well; EXCEPT it won't let me select a resolution higher than 800 by 600
<ravalox> I used xrandr to add a new modeline
<ravalox> But the new modeline (1024) doesn't work.
<spiderfire> ravalox: hmmm...try...
<W8TAH> ravalox: what graphics card are you using
<klaxian> is there any way to see which process is using the hard drive?
<spiderfire> sudo displayconfig-gtk
<klaxian> frequently throughout the day, my hard drive usage spikes for about a minute but CPU usage remains low.  the computer is unresponsive but I can't determine what process is causing it
<Helvasca> trackerd?
<spiderfire> i uninstalled that
<klaxian> Helvasca: that was my first thought but i don't have trackerd installed
<pepie34> now it is a problem with libfglrx_gamma.so.1
<pepie34> :(
<Helvasca> I honestly have no idea
<Helvasca> At the moment Im trying to get my laptop fan workign !
<Helvasca> I really dont like it running hot!
<mmarker> which laptop?
<Helvasca> Dell D600
<Helvasca> mmarker: why?
<spiderfire> 1600x1200
<spiderfire> nm that\
<ravalox> I'm using a geforce 8800
<mmarker> Getting the fan working depends on the hardware. Firing up a fan on a Dell is different than, say, a Macbook
<Helvasca> mmarker: I've heard there might be a kernel issue with it.. I've looked at my /proc/acpi and there doesn't seem to be any thresholds etc
<mmarker> Yea. What I've just seen via Google concerns me. This laptop is pretty old, right?
<Helvasca> 4 years Id think
<Helvasca> its got a Pentium M 1.6 in it
<kaminix> A web page CSS says this: #cardholder #card #kanjibig p { margin:0; padding:0; font:100pt 'Hiragino Mincho Pro','ヒラギノ明朝 Pro W3','ＭＳ 明朝','ＭＳ Ｐ明朝', serif; }             ## Yet still the font in question renders with Times New Roman or something like that, not any of the suggested fonts anyway (of which I only have MS Mincho / MS 明朝 and I guess 'serif')
<shane2peru> hey has anyone successfully gotten the 8.04 server 64bit rc installed?
<Helvasca> mmarker: and it looks like a scary problem
<shane2peru> I think I ran into a bug, once I ran into the selection of packages and install, it failed on that part, no packages could be installed.
<shane2peru> Did anyone else have any problems with it?
<shane2peru> I checked my md5sums and the disk, both are fine.
<kaminix> Okay. Now I have a site where Firefox renders a font correctly, but Konqueror doesn't. Konqueror used to do it right until I upgraded to 8.04RC. Any takers?
<shane2peru> nada, nothing, no one else is trying out the server 64bit RC?
<kaminix> Same problem as above with more information by the way.
<IsotropicSpin> hey
<IsotropicSpin> does anyone know why it asks me for the installation cd everytime I want to install anything?
<IsotropicSpin> its very annoying given it won't accept my installation cd as the correct one
<Helvasca> IsotropicSpin: just remove it from your sources
<shane2peru> it is because it is in your sources IsotropicSpin
<jbroome> IsotropicSpin: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the cd
<shane2peru> Helvasca, too fast for me. :)
<IsotropicSpin> what does that mean?
<IsotropicSpin> haha!
<IsotropicSpin> ahh cheers!
<Helvasca> # i scommenting out
<mmarker> that it does. There's supposedly a dellfand for those older modules. No clue if anyone packages it. And it is a hack, but it looks like the D600 is from the days of borked ACPI BIOSes.
<shane2peru> IsotropicSpin, or there is a graphical way too, if you prefer. :)
<Helvasca> mmarker: yeah but the thing is it used to work under fiesty/gutsy
<jbroome> sorry, i'm ear deep in cli today. :)
<IsotropicSpin> shane2peru
<IsotropicSpin> just fixed
<IsotropicSpin> thanks!
<shane2peru> IsotropicSpin, System -> Administrator -> Software Sources uncheck CDROM :)
<shane2peru> is this the HardyHeron/RC channel?
<IsotropicSpin> i think so
<Helvasca> shane2peru: yup
<jbroome> shane2peru: /topic
<shane2peru> has anyone installed the 64bit server?
<shane2peru> mine refused to install packages, didn't matter what I selected.
<shane2peru> LAMP, Postgre sql, DNS server
<jbroome> shane2peru: i haven't done the server, but desktop installed fine
<mmarker> Now that's important to know...and no clue how to debug. Only item I'd try first is make sure the thermal zone modules for ACPI are loaded...
<IsotropicSpin> well HH hasn't crashed yet, which is good cause GG was doing it all the time for me, which is why i was tempted to download the RC
<Lamego> shane2peru, what error did you get ?
<Helvasca> how do I check loaded modules mmarker
<shane2peru> Lamego, just said it failed to install the packages, it let me install the grub fine after that, but no packages.
<shane2peru> Lamego, I also reported a bug on launpad, but wanted to see if anyone else had run into this.
<Lamego> shane2peru, it must have displayed something more descriptive than that, like failed to download, etc etc
<abli> do I have to install something to get the 'Restricted Drivers Manager'? (I don't see it under the Admin menu) or do I have to do something else to install the binary nvidia driver?
<mmarker> lsmod. I think the module you're looking for is called thermal. Warning, you're gonna get a lot of output.
<shane2peru> Lamego, hmm, I don't remember seeing anything more descriptive, it was pretty vague, just package selection failed.
<jbroome> lsmod | grep thermal
<Helvasca> ill grep
<Helvasca> thermal                16796  70
<Helvasca> processor              36872  2 thermal
<mmarker> Ok, good start.
<shane2peru> Lamego, do you have it installed? via the RC installation?
<shane2peru> Lamego, I can give it another shot and see, but it didn't give me anything specific.
<Helvasca> Hmm I really shouldn't be doing this now its 0058 and I have to be up at 0600
<Lamego> shane2peru, I did an sudo apt-get install mysql-server, it's running without problems
<Lamego> I do have the RC, 64 bits
<shane2peru> yeah, I probably could do that, I just was concerned about the media installation not working correctly.
<shane2peru> Lamego, ^^^
<Lamego> well, i am using the internetl repositories, not the CD
<Lamego> internet
<shane2peru> Lamego, right, but I was doing a new install with the RC and it didn't work.
<Lamego> with the server cd ?
<shane2peru> Lamego, correct, I checked the md5sums and the cd for defects and they are both fine.
<shane2peru> Lamego, which leads me to believe there is a problem with the installation process.
<abli> ah. I see it got renamed to 'hardware drivers'
<Lamego> ok
<shane2peru> Lamego, how would I get LAMP via apt?  is there a LAMP sym package?
<Lamego> shane2peru, sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5 (= LAMP)
<shane2peru> Lamego, ok, will it set it up the same as if I choose it off the CD?
<Lamego> yes
<shane2peru> Lamego, great, thanks!
<shane2peru> Lamego, I filed a bug on it, is there anything else I should do to get the problem of the installation fixed that you know of?
<shane2peru> Lamego, I like Ubuntu, and want to do my part of helping. :) though little it may be.
<StealthCP> See when Ubuntu 8.04 is properly released in two days time, there's no need to change repos set up in Ubuntu for the beta/rc or anything, it all goes automatically doesn't it?
<Lamego> shane2peru, a bug preventing the A M P from being installed will be fixed for sure
<daekdroom> StealthCP: Make sure to run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in case a new package is added or a package is removed.
<shane2peru> Lamego, right, it wasn't just the LAMP, I tried selecting any package, and nothing worked for the package selection.
<daekdroom> but the repos won't change.
<StealthCP> That's ok, however I've been using aptitude full-upgrade for a while now, same thing I guess
<StealthCP> I suppose release notes will be the only thing really changed?
<daekdroom> StealthCP: aptitude seems to be more safe.
<StealthCP> Ok.
<daekdroom> I don't know. I think they'll change the documentation packages a few days or hours before the release.
<daekdroom> but I noticed they were upgraded by today.
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey how how well is pulse audio integrated with hardy, when I look at my volume control it says alsa
<nickthorley> hi all - does anyone know if there are any options to encrypt a filesystem in 8.04?
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey how how well is pulse audio integrated with hardy, when I look at my volume control it says alsa
<Pici> Pulse audio does not replace Alsa.
<qzio> hm, is acpid broken? (acpid_1.0.4-5ubuntu8) ?
<abli> Any idea what should I check if the 'unlock' button is greyed out in the 'network settings' dialog even though I am and admin user?
<tzd> need help with my filesystems that seems messed up please? My usual auto mounts doesn't mount anymore due to occupied mount points?
<StealthCP> KDE4 support seems to be at a very early stage though - I've been testing it, and the unthemed GTK and the many crashes I'm not sure is due to beta Ubuntu or KDE4 itself
<StealthCP> A terrible thing is audio
<vbabiy-laptop> Pici: what does it due then?
<daekdroom> Ubuntu Hardy comes with libsdl-alsa by default.
<StealthCP> I really wish they used .16 alsa in Ubuntu 8.04, it has less problems with my sound card than .15
<daekdroom> I had to replace it for pulseaudio myself to listen to Mp3 and play games at the same time :p
<Pici> vbabiy-laptop: One sits atop the other to provide a layer of management.
<Pici> I dont know the specifics
<vbabiy-laptop> o okay
<StealthCP> I can't get pulse audio wirking either - I was loking forward to that :P
<daekdroom> Too bad kernel 2.6.25 came too late.
<daekdroom> 2.6.24 isn't good at all.
<StealthCP> Two sound cards, an X-Fi xtrememusic on which the alsa 32-bit drivers won't build for, only OSS will work, and I'm not mesing up Hardy with OSS at this stage :P
<StealthCP> And an external Edirol UA-25, which I'm using currently
<StealthCP> right brb, just installed ubuntu-desktop and gonna give KDE4 a rest for a few days at least
<StealthCP> ;)
<Laptop765> my Thinkpad doesn't seem to be generating acpi events for buttons...could somebody assist me?  I'm a former Gentoo user.  When I initially switched to Ubuntu (7.10) everything was fine and my volume buttons worked perfectly fine (yay!) and then I'm guessing an update blew them out one day and I haven't been able to figure out why...  I'm now running 8.04RC
<beex> is there a usb install guide for hardy? everything I see talks about gutsy.
<Khamael> beex: have you checked if the procedure is the same?
<kona> Hi, Is the Final release of Hardy Heron still slated for this Thursday 4/24?
<bazhang> yes kona
<kona> bazhang: Would you know what time it would be available at California - Pacific - Timezone?
<bazhang> kona join the release party ;]
<kona> bazhang: Ok - How do I go about that?
<daekdroom> How can we have a release party if there isn't a certain hour? Or is there?
<bazhang> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<beex> Khamael, I have tried the automated instructions in this guide
<beex> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<daekdroom> What's the fun of that? :p
<daekdroom> Will we keep pressing F5 at ubuntu's website?
<beex> Khamael, but I suppose there's some variance in the paths
<bazhang> you can say you were there--the moment that linux toppled MS
<Lamego> if RC was delayed 1 day, shouldn't the final be also delayed to keep the "testing" interval ?
<daekdroom> Nah. That's something too huge for a buggy release of Ubuntu.
<ratpoison> hello! hardy user. My ntfs partitions don't mount automatically with every login, yet they appear under the "Places" menu
<ratpoison> how do I make them mount automatically with every login?
<Lamego> ratpoison, add them to /etc/fstab
<ratpoison> I also want to be able to share them via samba. What mask should I use?
<lumm> encrypted lvm2 roots also seems not to mount after boot
<lumm> :S
<TopoMorto> i'm searching jigdo file for i386 desktop cd, it seems missing from http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/, is only aviable in this format the alternate version:(((
<W8TAH> hi folks - -im installing the kde-desktop metapackage on hardy RC1 its taken like almost 2 hours so far -- to do the downloads -- is this normal or is there a problem out there?
<daekdroom> It's like 100Mb+ of download.
<daekdroom> The problem out there is either the mirror you're using or your connection.
<Khamael> TopoMorto: hardy isn`t officially released yet. the newest is rc, I think
<Khamael> TopoMorto: nm. saw the link
<shane2peru> does anyone know anything about gnome-desktop-environment being broken in the server edition?
<Pici> shane2peru: What do you mean? The server install has no GUI.
<daekdroom> o.o
<shane2peru> Pici, correct
<W8TAH> daekdroom: ok - thanks
<Pici> shane2peru: Is there a question there?
<TopoMorto> Khamael, you are right :)) i know Hardy is relase candidate :)
<shane2peru> Pici, or seems that way, how can I get gnome-desktop installed?
<Khamael> TopoMorto: ok. just making sure :P
<W8TAH> shane2peru: in my mind you really dont want a gui on a server
<daekdroom> hehehehe.
<daekdroom> Not even openbox.
<shane2peru> W8TAH, I know, but my server is my desktop too. :)
<Pici> shane2peru: What issue are you having?
<_max_> i dono if this is a problem with only 8.04 or with 7.10 aswell, but i FINALLY got ubuntu to install onto a GPT partition table.
<W8TAH> shane2peru: ouch
<_max_> parted says the partition is 5000gb
<_max_> but when i mount it it says its only 540gb now (said 5000 before)
<shane2peru> Pici, here it is:  http://pastebin.com/d108d4425
<_max_> i can't run resize_reiserfs to grow it cause it says its already the maximum size.
<_max_> anyone got any idea what the hell is wrong?
<shane2peru> W8TAH, it isn't so bad, I just really tinker with the server side, it is mostly a desktop. :)
<daekdroom> shane2peru: That's somewhat a problem. Server's kernel is slower than desktop, but more stable.
<shane2peru> daekdroom, I have noticed the stability, and actually like it, haven't noticed the slowness running 64bit
<daekdroom> It's because server kernel is 100hz. It takes longer to a program take over all CPU power.
<jbroome> wtf
<kona> Anyone know best URL to visit for the final release of HH? Will use torrent to download.
<TopoMorto> Khamael, did you know why jigdo file of i386 standard desktop (and the amd64 version, too) is missing?
<daekdroom> kona: mostly like every URL will be overloaded.
<jbroome> kona: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/  when it's released
<shane2peru> kona, it isn't for another 2 days.
<Jimmey> Can someone please help me with my bcm43xx card on hardy? I have used the instructions to get the card's firmware installed in the correct directory, and it's now recognising WLANs, but I can't seem to connect to any of them, specifically the one in my house - Protected by a WPA password. It asks for the password, but then can't connect, for some reason.
<shane2peru> Pici, therefore can't install desktop. :)
<Khamael> TopoMorto: no idea. personally, I`m waiting for the official release
<shane2peru> Pici, seems to be conflicting packages, fam and gnome-desktop-environment
<shane2peru> Pici, if you want the whole thing, I can paste that. :) if it will help.
<TopoMorto> Jimmey, look in your dmesg :)
<Jimmey> TopoMorto, okay. It's saying authenticate with AP (MAC address here)
<Jimmey> Then "authentication with AP MAC_ADDRESS timed out
<Pici> shane2peru: I see bug 216756 logged for this right now
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216756 in meta-gnome2 "Impossible install Gnome starting from ubuntu netboot installation" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216756
<shane2peru> ok, I will check that out, thanks.
<TopoMorto> Jimmey, give me a moment i'will chek my bcm4xx notebook :))
<TopoMorto> *checkù
<shane2peru> Pici, ^^^
<TopoMorto> *check
<Pici> Yep
<kona> jbroone: Thanks was over at the #ubuntu-release-party channel as well - they suggested coming there on the 24th for most updated info download. THanks for URL also.
<Jimmey> TopoMorto, thankyou
 * TopoMorto answer the phone
<shane2peru> bug 216756
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216756 in meta-gnome2 "Impossible install Gnome starting from ubuntu netboot installation" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216756
 * shane2peru thinks that is cool
<kona> Is there a way to have XChat start with more than one channel open?
<pistache-ubuntu> Yes
<pistache-ubuntu> It's in the Options of your channel
<akk> kona: In Network List, check "connect at startup" for each network you want to autojoin
<kona> pistache-ubuntu: Will look in there and see if I can figure it out - Thanks much.
<kona> akk: I tried that but didn't do something right - maybe not listing them correctly?
<dethstar> so how's the latest RC of 8.04?
<bazhang> the final nail
<akk> kona: If you have a network set up there and you can connect by clicking Connect, then checking "Auto connect to this network at startup" should also work
<akk> kona: does it work clicking connect, but not automatically?
<pistache-ubuntu> In each network you can set up the channels to autoconnect
<pistache-ubuntu> Hardy Heron rocks, I love the graphics and I hope that there will be more support for Compiz Fusion, like new version of XGL, because it's a bit a mess on Gutsy.
<kona> akk: yep - If I select join another channel it will do it and the other will stay running as well.
<akk> Anybody know what changed in /etc/event.d from gutsy to hardy? I'm finding that /etc/event.d/tty1 doesn't work the way it did before
<akk> Or is that system documented anywhere? (It's ubuntu specific)
<AaronMT> Hi, does anyone know how to change b43-fwcutter's speed to the correct MBPS? It's displaying 1MBPS, where it should read 22
<orvokki> Does it really matter?
<AaronMT> Yes, it's 20MBPS slower than normal.
<akk> kona: The question is more whether it works to connect ... joining another channel is a different operation.
<Jimmey> AaronMT, do you reckon you could help me get connected? Are you using b43 driver with the firmware?
<orvokki> AaronMT: Oh, you mean actual connection speed instead of fwcutter's cutting speed?
<AaronMT> Yes, I just installed hardy and used the firmware it asked to install
<Jimmey> Oh, were you connected when you did it?
<AaronMT> Bit Rate in iwconfig lists 1 Mb/s
<geu> hi someone told me, that you can actually install  a linux iso from within the gnome desktop on another attached HDD is that true?
<AaronMT> Wireless works, it's just rediculously slow using b43-fwcutter
<kona> akk: I have it set to join #unbuntu+1 - When I start XChat - and it does that - if that's what you need to know - sorry new at this - not sure if that's what your asking?
<guja_nebeska> Need help in setting iSight camera to Macbook Intel based 64-bit with Hardy on it! Thank you!
<guja_nebeska> Need help in setting iSight camera to Macbook Intel based 64-bit with Hardy on it! Thank you!
<akk> kona: What about the other network you want it to join?
<xx0xx> hi
<xx0xx> can anyone help me with proftpd?
<xx0xx> IPv6 getaddrinfo 'AmaderBanglaChat.com' error: No address associated with hostname
<xx0xx> AmaderBanglaChat.com - SocketBindTight in effect, ignoring DefaultServer
<guja_nebeska> Need help in setting iSight camera to Macbook Intel based 64-bit with Hardy on it! Thank you!
<akk> kona: Oh, I'm sorry, I just realized you were asking about channels on the same server, and I've been answering for different servers
<kona> akk: If I goto "Server/Join Channel" then input other channel that one will run as well - if that is what you are asking?
<Slart> Hello everyone, just a quick question. Can I switch the default soundcard in hardy and somehow make it effective without restarting X or reboot?
<akk> kona: you should be able to give a comma-separated list of channels, e.g. #ubuntu+1,#ubuntu,#ubuntu-whatever
<Rainarrow> Hello guys, anyone running hardy on ATi X300? I can't get the restricted driver to work
<akk> kona: If there are any spaces, it won't go past the space, so use commas to separate the channels you want
<guja_nebeska> Need help in setting iSight camera to Macbook Intel based 64-bit with Hardy on it! Thank you!
<CrazyRat> i have x1450, it works fine
<Rainarrow> now it shows a mark under "Enabled", but the status is still "Not in use"
<Rainarrow> I checked xorg.conf and it seems alright
<Pici> !releat | guja_nebeska
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about releat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !repeat | guja_nebeska
<ubotu> guja_nebeska: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<AaronMT> !patience | guja_nebeska
<ubotu> guja_nebeska: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Rainarrow> I also tried aticonfig --initial
<guja_nebeska> !blabla AaronMT
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blabla aaronmt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<guja_nebeska> :D
<Pici> guja_nebeska: Don't do that.
<Rainarrow> !blabla
<kona> akk: ok ok - so I will use "CTRL+S" and just add other channel with a comma - correct?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blabla - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<guja_nebeska> Okay Pici.
<phillipsjk> I fonud a bug in gcalctool 5.22.0 I get a "malformed expression" error when trying to use Scientic Notation (in the scientific mode). I Even tried entering the example in the documentation.
<akk> kona: Correct
<Pici> !bug | phillipsjk
<ubotu> phillipsjk: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<xx0xx> WHO CAN HELP ME WITH PROFTPD?
<kona> akk: Ok - I can do that - Will I need a space after comma or anything?
<AaronMT> !caps xx0xx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about caps xx0xx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<akk> kona: No, no spaces
<Pici> xx0xx: Please be patient, if perhaps try asking in #proftpd
<akk> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<xx0xx> Pici: they are dead xd
<Rainarrow> and glxinfo |grep render says OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Lynoure> xx0xx: looks like you don't have ipv6 ip for that hostname
<kona> akk: Cool - Cool - Boy that wore me out - how about you <grin> - Thanks much!
<Slart> xx0xx: try asking a specific question instead of the general "help me with..."
<akk> kona: Yay! you're welcome
<xx0xx> Lynoure: how do i add ipv6?
<Lynoure> xx0xx: not a proftpd problem as such, a dns problem
<xx0xx> ok
<kona> akk: what a poain this all is sometimes - but sometimes there is a light at the end of the tunnel that makes it all worthwhile !  :o)
<kona> p;ain
<kona> pain
<xx0xx> Lynoure:  i guss dns is ok
<kona> akk: Got both channels I need running now - much appreciate the help.....
<Lynoure> xx0xx: Depends on what host that is, you can either just add an entry in /etc/hosts or as the dns admin to set up dns for ipv6
<Lynoure> xx0xx: or you can add DefaultAddress with the ipv4 ip to the proftpd config, if you don't need ipv6 yet
<xx0xx> i dont know how to setup dns for ipv6
<xx0xx> ok
<Zambezi> xx0xx: Maybe ask in regular #ubuntu ?
<xx0xx> Zambezi: they are not much help.
<xx0xx> xD
<judgen> hardy is released in a few days, and they have not yet fixed the xorg bugs... a little worrysome
<Zambezi> xx0xx: But this is a channel about Hardy. Not proftpd.
<Pici> judgen: Which bugs?
<xx0xx> ummm i am using hardy ;p
<Zambezi> xx0xx: So? It's not a Hardyissue.
<judgen> Pici: doing a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" produces a worthless xorg.conf file...
<Pici> judgen: Thats not a bug
<judgen> Pici: I know how to write my own, but sometimes im too lazy
<Pici> judgen: Xorg no longer needs xorg.conf to be populated with anything to work
<judgen> Pici: who come it does not work then?
<judgen> Pici: also the bug with nvidia drivers newer than *.9x series that makes laptops screens all black.
<Pici> judgen: Are there bug numbers for these issues?
<Zambezi> judgen: That's not a bug? That's more like unsupported?
<judgen> Pici: dont know...
<Zambezi> judgen: Can you check Launchpad?
<akk> It doesn't need anything ... as long as it can figure out the right defaults
<judgen> it works if connected an external screen though
<topyli> judgen: perhaps you should file them, or add info to existing bugs if needed
<akk> but for some monitors/cards it probably does need a config file
<topyli> judgen: bigger chance of anything getting fixed if it's known
<gregorah> Why did my hard drives change from /dev/hd* to /dev/sd* when I upgraded to Hardy? I've got it fixed, just curious.
<Slart> gregorah: what did you upgrade from ? dapper?
<gregorah> from 7.10
<Zambezi> gregorah: It changed from Dapper to Edgy I believe.
<Slart> gregorah: all hard drives use the scsi interface now.
<judgen> topyli: the bug exists in other distros too, but not with the 1(0-5)x series of drivers only the 16X series, but with ubuntu the problem persists.
<MrBill> good day, I have the Beta of Hardy installed on a PC at home, am i correct in understanding that once the official release is made public my beta will become "official" without me having to download and reinstall?
<Pici> !final | MrBill yep
<ubotu> MrBill yep: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Slart> MrBill: there might an update or two.. but sure.. it'll be final after that
<MrBill> I have been applying my updates, so I think I'm good to go
<afallenhope> hey can someone help me lol, I accidentally hit WINKEY + R and now everything is magnified
<gregorah> ok, thanks. Slart and Zambezi
<afallenhope> how do I get out of it? I tried hitting it again... didn't do anything
<judgen> Pici: another interesting thing is that my net connection on a RTL8111b stops working after a little while unless i set aliases in modprobe to disable ipv6
<MrBill> There's still updates in Gutsy (which is a good thing of course) so seeing updates in Hardy will of course be expected =)
<Slart> afallenhope: aww.. man.. I had to try.. how do I turn it off??? =)
<judgen> is hardy the next LTS?
<afallenhope> Slart: I don't know that what I'm trying to figure out
<Pici> judgen: Again, if there are no bugs logged for these issues, how are the developers supposed to know that things are not working?
<Lamego> judgen, yes, hardy is LTS
<judgen> Pici: ive filed quite a few reports on the realtec site.
<MrBill> If I have a Gutsy install up and running as well (seperate machine) and I want to upgrade it to Hardy (without loosing my settings and installed apps and all that), is the process pretty involved, or pretty straightforward?
<afallenhope> Anyone know how to stop it?
<Pici> judgen: That doesnt really help Ubuntu though.
 * DanaG wishes DST would die.
<DanaG> Daylight Savings Time.... and Use More Heating time.
<DanaG> ... because you get up earlier, when it's colder.
<judgen> Pici: Also, is there a decent opensource nvidia driver with accelerated 3d that i have missed?
<topyli> judgen: as long as a bug doesn't exist in the bug tracking system, it doesn't exist :)
<HorizonXP> hey is it just me, or does evolution suck with IMAP
<Zambezi> afallenhope: I'm not sure. Ask in #ubuntu where it's more people.
<topyli> judgen: so you better make sure it does
<Jessicatz> I installed sox here in hardy, and it only supoports two formats, m3u and pls
<Slart> afallenhope: seems it's a compiz feature
<judgen> topyli: true
<Fade>   HorizonXP -- evolution is awful with very large imap hierarchies.
<Zambezi> Jessicatz: Installed codecs?
<Wobbo> Where did the samba config ui go?
<aoupi> has hfs+ support been changed for hardy?
<Slart> afallenhope: I disabled the "enchanced desktop zoom" plugin and reenabled it.. that fixed it
<aoupi> weird permission problem going on. Mounted an external firewire drive (HFS+). mount says: "/dev/sdc2 on /media/Macintosh HD type hfsplus  (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)" but when I do something like `touch "/media/Macintosh HD/abc` I get: "touch: cannot touch `abc': Read-only  file system". What might be the problem?
<Wobbo> The default shared folder config ui under the system menu
<Fade> HorizonXP: if you have large imap hierarchies, use thunderbird.
<aoupi> it worked before, I think "before" was before I installed hardy
<Jessicatz> Zambezi: I updated from feisty with working codecs, libmad etc are all here
<_Lucretia_> still flickering :(
<Jessicatz> Zambezi: also I'm listening right now to mp3s
<Jessicatz> Zambezi: so I figure they are there
<judgen> btw does linux has alot better port of googleearth than osx or windows? it just seems to be smoother.
<Fade> aoupi: is it a journaled HFS+ volume?
<aoupi> Fade: yea
<Zambezi> Jessicatz: I think the packagename is restricted-formats something. See if that's installed. That's a metapackages I think.
<Fade> the HFS driver in the kernel won't write to journaled HFS systems.
<Fade> I seriously doubt that has ever worked.
<HorizonXP> Fade: crap. I just switched away from Thunderbird, and I have everything set up nicely in Evolution too
<HorizonXP> Fade: I'm using GMail IMAP
<Fade> HorizonXP: your other option is to decrease the size of the folders in imap.
<Wobbo> judgen:  i think googleearth is exactly the windows version, built in wine by google for us linux users
<Fade> download them to local disk as you 'expire' them.
<aoupi> Fade: darn! you might actually be right :O, I just copied the home folder before
<Wobbo> judgen: so you might say that wine does a better job then windows =D
<aoupi> do you have any tips on how I might get everything back? :(
<Jessicatz> Zambezi: (x)ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<judgen> Wobbo: ok, maybe. But i have many games running better in wine than windows. UT2k4 and quake3 is good examples
<Zambezi> Jessicatz: I think it's that. I can check.
<akk> Wobbo: google earth for linux is a native app, kde based, unless they've changed it from the first release
<HorizonXP> Fade: It's Gmail though, so downloading them to disk won't delete them
<Fade> well, you can read a journaled HFS system.
<Fade> so copy the data into a volume you can write to.
<Wobbo> akk: ok
<aoupi> Fade: I have the data I want here,it's a backup. the mac has been reinstalled and I kinda want to put the files back on it :)
<Fade> HorizonXP: well, I guess you'd have to put them in the trash.
<Zambezi> Jessicatz: Correct.
<judgen> hehe i did a apt-get install * =)
<Fade> aoupi: if you have a running mac, what's the problem?
<Jessicatz> Zambezi: I installed (X)ubuntu ones, without kubuntu one
<Wobbo> don't ut and quake have linux native builds
<Jessicatz> Zambezi: still no change :/
<HorizonXP> Fade: with over 7000 emails spread across all my folders, not really a good option right now
<HorizonXP> just gonna have to live with it I guess
<aoupi> Fade: true, maybe ethernet over firewire will be good enough
<shane2peru> configure mysql-server  --  should one set a root password?  if not would the password be setup as the user password, kind of like the security of no root password?
<Wobbo> Can anyone tell me where the config panel go for network sharing?
<Fade> HorizonXP: use thunderbird in that case. evolution just shits itself in such situations.
<Zambezi> Jessicatz: Which DE do you use?
<Fade> aoupi: huh? can't you just plug the disk into the firewire port on the mac?
<Jessicatz> Zambezi: DE?
<Zambezi> Jessicatz: Desktop enviroment.
<Jessicatz> Zambezi: xfce
<judgen> aoupi: you could just mount the disk and copy over the data from linux. But if its journaled HFS+ it can be troublesome, but possible. Just make sure tu unmount before you reboot
<aoupi> Fade: nah, internal disk, plus hte disk here is reiserfs and osx doesn't have good filesystem support for anything non-mac or win
<Zambezi> Jessicatz: Then it's xubuntu-restricted-formats
<Rainarrow> Hello, my fglrx won't load on X300, /var/log/Xorg.0.log says fglrx(0): could not detect X server version (query_status=-3)
<aoupi> judgen: is there write support for HFS+ that I can install?
<Jessicatz> Zambezi: no such package :/
<Fade> well, you can reinstall the mac system in plain HFS and journal it later.
<Rainarrow> Someone gimme a clue?
<Fade> then you could write to the disk.
<judgen> aoupi: yes
<aoupi> judgen: oh great
<Zambezi> Jessicatz: Sure? I have a look after apt-get is done. It's working now.
<shane2peru> any advice on setting a mysql-server password, should it be left blank?
<Fade> good luck with that. lol
<judgen> aoupi: start synaptic and look in "other plattforms" section or what ever its called in english
<Lamego> shane2peru, no, that is not safe
<shane2peru> from a security perspective?
<shane2peru> Lamego, ok, that is what I needed to know, thanks
<Zambezi> shane2peru: Ask in #mysql but blank is really stupid in my opinion.
<shane2peru> Zambezi, I just didn't know if it was kind of like the sudo, with no root password
<shane2peru> I'm not very server savvy. :)
<aoupi> judgen: I'll try the hfsplus package
<shane2peru> thanks Lamego Zambezi
<Zambezi> Jessicatz: xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Zambezi> shane2peru: It's like leaving your door unlocked. So use a good one or write it on a note if you unsure. That at least better than blank.
<aoupi> judgen, Fade, seems like you can disable the journal temporarily, thanks' for your help
<Fade> n'p
<Fade> let me know if that works.
<Fade> I wasn't aware of the option on the mac.
<shane2peru> Zambezi, right, thanks
<Zambezi> shane2peru: Your welcome.
<DanaG> diskutil does have a disablejournaling option.
<Zambezi> 378 users online. I bet it wasn't that many three-four weeks ago when Hardy still was alpha. :-P
<W8TAH> Zambezi: not sure why you would expect ther to be lots more then -- at alpha stage its not useable
<ravalox> Hey, I've got myself a graphical pickle; I installed Ubuntu 8.04 and everything works well; EXCEPT it won't let me select a resolution higher than 800 by 600
<ravalox> I used xrandr to add a new modeline
<ravalox> But the new modeline (1024) doesn't work.
<ravalox> I'm using a geforce 8800
<jbroome> !resolution | ravalox
<ubotu> ravalox: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<judgen> aoupi: no problems.
<W8TAH> ravalox: make sure (if there is one) that you are using the restricted driver for that as well
<W8TAH> that solved my problem
<judgen> im off to play some kobo. PM if you want anything
<Zambezi> W8TAH: I just meant it's cool people trying it.
<ravalox> I have, I have the nvidia driver running.
<ravalox> It plays Quake Wars great on a different monitor.
<xngear> what is usual time to respond to bug report? is it comman that bug reports are ignored?
<phillipsjk> Hmm. Reproducing my calculator bug setp-by-step, I find the severity is now a "feature enhancement". (It works as documented, but not as I expect)
<ravalox> This is something fundamental about the new Ubuntu; I can't play with xorg like I used t o.
<pascalFR> hi,  anyone to confirm bug #217181  ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217181 in kdebase "[hardy] numlock light does not work as expected on kde3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217181
<joumetal> xngear: Time to get response depends on bug. Could you give bug number?
<AzaTht> can't kill wvdial :(
<Jessicatz> Zambezi: I installed xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Jessicatz> Zambezi: no change regarding sox
<xngear> joumetal bug 219743
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219743 in linux "4 GiB of RAM installed, ~3.8 GiB reported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219743
<AzaTht> anyone around "accidentally" using an Huawei modem?
<jbroome> that's gotta be a 32 bit os
<xngear> jbroome: dont assume and jump to conclusions
<jbroome> but i have my jumping to conclusions mat right here!
<AzaTht> * #ubuntu :You can't join that many channels
<AzaTht> WTF
<jbroome> AzaTht: there's a chan limit on freenode
<Pici> AzaTht: Are you in 20 channels already?
<AzaTht> yea ツ
<Pici> There you go
<AzaTht> chan-limit, gah
<Jessicatz> misusing katakana as misley
<Jessicatz> smiley
<Jessicatz> it burns
<AzaTht> hehe
<Pici> Jessicatz: This is a support channel, do you have a question?
<Jessicatz> just kidding
 * Pici scratches his head
<Jessicatz> Pici: yes, I asked already
<DaemonLee> Are there any major bugs left in the Hardy Heron RC?
<Jessicatz> Pici: and I'm waiting for my conversation partner to answer, thank you
<Pici> Jessicatz: ah
<jbroome> xngear: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13582405/C%3A\untitled folder\free.log  shows 4gb ram
<Pici> jbroome: 4036592 is actually 3.84 gb
<aoupi> Fade: disabling journal worked like a charm :)
<DaemonLee> Are there any major bugs left in the Hardy Heron RC?
<Pici> DaemonLee: Some people in here seem to think so
<DaemonLee> Pici, could you describe any?
<DaemonLee> I'm trying to think if I should do the RC or do the 2-days-till-upgrade-one. :-D
<aquo> hi
<DanaG> I wish they'd fix the **** scheduler.
<bluefoxx> ok, i was told before that the hard disk drivers were switched to the scsi drivers as they were more stable but now my hdd shows up as hda again...this being after one of my actual scsi drives clicked out last night and i had to screw around for a hour in fstab to get it going again[the computer, not the drive] after it failed and i rebooted it was mounting my main[boot] hard disk in the place of the failed[and removed] scsi driv
<bluefoxx> e!.
<aquo> i tried the release candidate with qemu (boot from cd), but it didn't work ...
<Jessicatz> Zambezi: I installed a newer sox from the debian repos, it has all the format supports
<aquo> when i boot, i got lost with some initramfs busybox shell.
<bluefoxx> and is it possible for usb disks to show up as something other than /dev/sd*? cause otehrwise my sata, scsi and usb disks all get mounted to the wrong places -. -
<Zambezi> Jessicatz: Never install Debianpacks on Ubuntu.
<Jessicatz> Zambezi: sorry, it works
<Jessicatz> :P
<DanaG> /dev/disk/by-id/
<DanaG> makes it easier.
<Jessicatz> Zambezi: I'm aware that it voids my warranty
<bluefoxx> /dev/ed* or /dev/ud* perhaphs? for "external disk" or "usb disk"?
<Zambezi> Jessicatz: Try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y upgrade and se if it complains.
<akk> bluefoxx: My disks are all showing up as /dev/hd*, but that might be because I'm running my own kernel.
<DanaG> Creating Properties window.
<DanaG> You can stop this operation by clicking cancel.
<Pici> !uuid | bluefoxx
<ubotu> bluefoxx: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<DanaG> WTF?
<DanaG> vol_id -u works too.
<akk> bluefoxx: but you can hack your udev rules in /etc/udev/rules.d to have specific names for each usb disk
<Kirrus> !wtf > DanaG
<bluefoxx> akk: well my generic kernel fried and "rt" works again. this after last updates installed two older kernels and toasted my "rt" kernel
<DanaG> WTF isn't offensive... it's common language.
<bluefoxx> akk: that sounds good :)
<DanaG> Spelling it out is a different matter.
<akk> DanaG: don't look at me, look at Kirrus
<akk> oh, you didn't, sorry
<Zambezi> Jessicatz: You can break you entire installation if you packages for another OS cause it depends on other versions.
<Kirrus> its in ubotu for a reason... I won't discuss this on a public channel :)
<DanaG> Oh, and for some reason, pidgin ignores "preferred applications"
<Kirrus> if you want to, message me
<DanaG> Whatever.
<pen> is there a app to display detail information about a mp3 file ?
<strtok> good morning, has anyone gotten the proprietary ATI drivers to work with a Radeon HD 2400? My system goes black on boot and then reboots itself. This breaks in 7.10 and 8.04
<DanaG> Or perhaps I'll use "WT*"
<DanaG> or WT-
<jiphex> Hi I've got a problem with the Hardy RC installer, when i boot off the livecd I get an error when gnome starts "Failed to start HAL", and the installer won't start
<bluefoxx> akk: which file in /etc/udev/rules.d/ do i edit?
<Jessicatz> jiphex: I tihnk I had the same problem
<Jessicatz> jiphex: the installation wasnt finished
<Jessicatz> jiphex: did it reboot at some point?
<jiphex> this is on the livecd
<akk> bluefoxx: Probably 60-persistent-storage.rules though I don't know what 61-persistent-storage-edd.rules is
<Jessicatz> jiphex: h
<Jessicatz> jiphex: no clue hten
<DanaG> "Creating properties window" -- fine, just show me the window!
<DanaG> I just want to set what application opens that file type!
<DanaG> ARGH!
<bluefoxx> hmm...connection to archive.ubuntu.ca and archive.ubuntu.com failed...wtf?
<akk> bluefoxx: If you get it working, write it up and put it on the web ... there's not enough clear udev documentation available
<Lamego> bluefoxx, change your mirror
<bluefoxx> akk: will do
<jiphex> I thought it might be a dodgy cd but this is the second i've burnt and the md5 is correct
<Jessicatz> Zambezi: it didn't complain
<Jessicatz> Zambezi: does that mean sometihng?
<maxb> I've seen 3 machines today fail a do-release-upgrade because ubuntu-desktop was marked for removal by apt. Does anyone know off hand if there's a launchpad bug about this already?
<bluefoxx> akk: i think ill test is out on my other machine once i get a pata disk to boot from though :\
<bluefoxx> Lamego: what mirror should i use?
<Zambezi> Jessicatz: Depends. Hard to say.
<Lamego> bluefoxx, us.
<bluefoxx> Lamego: i allready switched from the ca one to global one :/
<bluefoxx> Lamego: kk
<Jessicatz> Zambezi: ok I lied, sox appearently doesn't support all formats
<Jessicatz> Zambezi: it supports many, but not mp3
<aquo> did somebody test the ubuntu release candidates with Qemu?
<Zambezi> Jessicatz: I have no such problems.
<Jessicatz> Zambezi: :(
<BlakeSmith> Anyone have some insight into why I cannot change desktop icons?  I've deleted everything in /home and have seen no change.
<bluefoxx> O.o, it suddenly connected :0
<Jessicatz> BlakeSmith: what icons are you talking about?
<Jessicatz> BlakeSmith: icons of documents/folders that were in your home folder?
<BlakeSmith> Jessicatz, icons for folders everywhere
<BlakeSmith> and icons in my menus
<Jessicatz> BlakeSmith: wait, you went into /home and deleted the folder with your username as title?
<BlakeSmith> no
<BlakeSmith> all of the hidden settings files
<Jessicatz> okay, and why?
<Jessicatz> what did you try to accomplish
<BlakeSmith> because i've had this problem for weeks
<BlakeSmith> because i am not able to change my icons or themes
<Jessicatz> it works fine for me in xfce
<BlakeSmith> so i figured a settings file was corrupted
<Jessicatz> are you using gnome?
<BlakeSmith> in gnome
<IamReck> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me out.  I am getting the error message "Unable to enable desktop effects at this time" When I try to go from None Visual Effects to Normal.
<tawt> Can someone help me please?  I can boot hardy with kernal 2.6.22-14, but not with the new kernal 2.6.24-16.  Can anyone help me boot into the new kernal?
<Jessicatz> BlakeSmith: so if you change the icon theme in the theme manager, no icons are changing, right?
<DanaG> .... STILL hasn't shown the properties window!
<DanaG> Aaargh!
<BlakeSmith> Jessicatz, yea
<DanaG> What's up with that?
<Jessicatz> BlakeSmith: well that puts me straight out of ideas :/
<Jessicatz> BlakeSmith: I have some themes that don't change every icon, only some
<BlakeSmith> i've tried every icon theme installed, no change
<Jessicatz> BlakeSmith: did you restart X after deleting the .folders?
<BlakeSmith> yes
<akk> tawt: where is it stopping?
<DanaG> Oh, it's waiting on gnome-video-thumbnailer.
<Jessicatz> BlakeSmith: sorry :<
<tawt> akk:  it just goes to a black screen and stays there
<BlakeSmith> i've also ran gnome-appearance-properties in term and watched for some errors, nothing
<DanaG> I don't need no stinkin' thumbnails.
<tawt> akk:  i usually let it load for about 5 minutes, but it never takes that long on the old kernal
<Jessicatz> yea, it doesn't have a "dont thumbnail files over X mb"
<akk> tawt: okay, so probably some sort of X problem. You could try disabling gdm so you just boot to a console, then try running X by hand
<Jessicatz> DanaG: you could propose that as feature :)
<tawt> akk:  how would i do this?
<zylche> Question: Are we going to have variable volume control system-wide before the final release?
<akk> tawt: or you could try making random changes to /etc/X11/xorg.conf (turning off DRI helps on some machines)
<zylche> Jessicatz: having that option on is dangerous, I have a 700mb image on here
<jiphex> Can someone have a quick look at my dmesg output and see if they can diagnose why HAL won't start? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64015/
<akk> tawt: One easy way ... you could rename the gdm program (probably something like /usr/bin/gdm) and then whatever's starting it won't be able to find it
<Jessicatz> zylche: yea I said it doenst have that option
<Jessicatz> zylche: which I think is necessary
<Jessicatz> zylche: oh wait, I'm talking about thunar
<zylche> I know, just adding comment to your feature request
<tawt> akk:  ok, thanks
<Jessicatz> zylche: yea, I would set it to 2mb or so
<zylche> Mind you the M-81 spiral galaxy has never looked sharper on a photo.
<DanaG> ... it STILL hasn't shown the Properties window.
<DanaG> Argh!
<DanaG> And I even did 'chmod -x /usr/bin/gnome-video-thumbnailer/'
<DanaG> What gives?
<DanaG> Haven't they heard of error checking?
<akk> jiphex: maybe it's unhappy with your sound card for some reason
<Jessicatz> DanaG: did you kill that process?
<DanaG> I killed it and it came back.
<Jessicatz> Zambezi: I found out the reason, it was because apt didn't install any of the libsox-fmt-* packages
<DanaG> Oh heck, I even linked it to /bin/true... and STILL it didn't show it.
<DanaG> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!
<DanaG> HULK SMASH!
<sahak> hello
<bluefoxx> ok, i made the change to /etc/udev/rules.d/65-persistent-storage.rules but cant test it yet, i am converting a video for my sansa so i will test it after. but if anyone is interested i will pastbin the change
<bluefoxx> this is regarding making usb and firewire disks show up in /etc/ differently from scsi disks, useful if you use sata/scsi disks in your system and forget to unplug a usb drive on bootup[otehrwise it could get mounted to the wrong space by fstab :\]
<bluefoxx> akk: heres my modification http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64018/
<strtok> anyone know what fglrx driver heron installs if you ask it to install proprietary drivers?
<rbrunhuber> the hardy setup offers encrypted lvm for a complete partition can i get this manually to?
<rbrunhuber> out of the setup?
<DanaG> Why does pidgin ignore my default browser setting?
<dethstar> hows an 8800GTS do with 8.04?
<ravalox> It does great
<ravalox> I have an 8800
<dethstar> alrighty
<dethstar> cool
<dethstar> I'm about to install with one
<sahak> if I upgrade to hardy from 7.10, do I have to do anything after the general release of Hardy  on April 24th?
<ravalox> Nvidia drivers get my stamp of quality so long as they aren't a geforce 5xxx
<Pici> !final | sahak
<ubotu> sahak: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<aquo> did anybody try the release image with qemu?
<aquo> i didn't work for me.
<dethstar> am I going to have to go out and grab some drivers or anything?
<aquo> it would be really sucking, if the release images wouldn't work with qemu.
<sahak> I am upgrading to Hardy Heron now
<Prez00>  what's the scoop on Hardy RC?  compared to 7.10?
<Pici> Its a new version
<Pici> Prez00: see release notes in topic
<Prez00> I mean, stablewise, mostly
<Prez00> ?
<aquo> does anybody care about my problems with the RC and qemu?
<aquo> it is nothing that can be fixed with package-updates later on.
<sahak> i have to close xchat, because I am upgrading to hardy. bye
<aquo> can anybody read this?
<bluefoxx> ok, so my change didnt work...
<DaemonLee> Yep.
<aquo> i am feeling like talking to a wall.
<zylche> not really, aquo.
<zylche> There's a window as well.
<crimsun> aquo: more specifically, please?
<proq> aquo: did you try the ubuntu server version and qemu? (I didn't see your post, just joined)
<bluefoxx> need to do more research into this subject then. i would truely love to see my usb/firewire drives show up as /dev/ed* instead of mingling with my internal scsi drives[which i have fstab mount on bootup] i think sata would be good as /dev/fd*[fast or high speed drive] as well...
<aquo> crimsun: ok, i tried ubuntu-8.04-rc-desktop-i386.iso with qemu 0.9.0 as it is available in gutsy
<aquo> i checked md5sum
<akk> bluefoxx: It certainly can be done ... might just take some more experimenting
<bluefoxx> akk: indeed...
<aquo> i tried to use same setup of qemu that i used for an gutsy image ... nothing special.
<bluefoxx> ./brb
<aquo> i am able to boot, and usplash starts ...
<proq> aquo: maybe you should try it
<aquo> at some point booting stops and i get a busybox bootprompt for initramfs
<aquo> proq: try what?
<DB42> should both APM and ACPI daemons be running at the same time on my laptop ?
<proq> aquo: the server version
<bluefoxx> ./back
<gomoran2> Hello, I'm just ugrading a kubuntu gutsy to hardy. Now all Fonts look ugly (blured and colored), even setting lcd_filter to lcdfilterlegacy does not help (any more). How do I get decent glyphrendering back?
<aquo> proq: why?
<uberpsyx> hey guys, just installed the hardy beta and 90% of programs i try and run dont load and i get a program crash thing in the system tray and firefox wont load any page other that the router setup even though pidgin works fine. Any ideas?
<proq> aquo: because it has a good chance of working, and you could then install the window manager packages you need
<StealthCP> Can anyone tell me how to completely remove KDE4?  I have ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop and kbuntu-kde4-desktop installed.
<spidla> hi ... Is anyone here, who has working configuration of ATI fglrx driver with dual-head and composite extension ... with running compiz ? :)
<StealthCP> I would like to remove kubuntu-kde4-desktop, but keep the other two.
<DB42> can anybody check in X in system->administration->services if both APM and ACPI are running ???
<StealthCP> spidla, yes :D
<spidla> wow :D
<proq> aquo: this has worked for me on two different machines that wouldn't boot the desktop version
<spidla> I cant get it working
<StealthCP> What card are you using?
<spidla> RADEON 9600 Pro
<StealthCP> ah, hehe, good card, but not sure dual-head WITH compiz is considered not pushing it a bit :P
<ConstyXIV> has anyone else had a wubi install suddenly start dropping to busybox on boot?
<StealthCP> Although compiz isn't heavy
<aquo> proq: yes, but this means it would be impossible to use the live-system inside the virtual machine. i don't want to install anything.
<StealthCP> I don't think it can accelerate video to both screens at the same time.
<DB42> can anybody check in X in system->administration->services if both APM and ACPI are running ??? (this can't be hard)
<DanaG> Is there any easy way to install without a CD?
<DanaG> Like Wubi, but to a partition.
<spidla> the situation is this ... I have got fglrx driver working .. Xorg is working well with dual-head and Xinerama but I cant enable Composite extension needed for compiz
<uberpsyx> anyone got an answer to my question? im kinda desperate, got an english essay in for tomorrow >_<
<ravalox> Hey, I've got myself a graphical pickle; I installed Ubuntu 8.04 and everything works well; EXCEPT it won't let me select a resolution higher than 800 by 600
<ravalox> I used xrandr to add a new modeline
<ravalox> But the new modeline (1024) doesn't work.
<ravalox> I have an 8800
<spidla> any ideas ? :)
<katakaio> ravalox: Have you tried editing your xorg.conf file?
<ravalox> I have the nvidia driver running.
<ravalox> That was my first idea
<uberpsyx> ravalox, i had that problem, to sort, go synaptic and install envy, then uninstall the nvidia drivers
<ravalox> but the new xorg for 8.04 isn't wise to that notion.
<ravalox> It doesn't have resolutions.
<bluefoxx> ravalox: i had a 8500
<katakaio> ravalox: You can add a resolution line
<ravalox> What is envy?
<uberpsyx> ravalox, then when you boot back up install the drivers again
<bluefoxx> ravalox: are you using nvidia-glx-new?
<Ronald> Does anybody have a clue how to get java and other plugins to work on FF2?
<proq> aquo: hmm.. you probably should have mentioned that in the first place
<ravalox> Yes I am
<katakaio> It comes with little or no configuration, but you can add a res line just like the old days
<ds187_> hello there. i have hardy installed and i'm using the latest nvidia driver via the envyng gui. now i've heard that it is better to stick to the binary-drivers within the repository, because newer driver doesn't mean better drivers..........how do i do this, because i can't find the restricted-drivers-icon in the system menu
<uberpsyx> ravalox, a program to install/uninstall nvidia and ATi drivers
<ravalox> aaaah, I may just try that then
<bluefoxx> ravalox: well thats all i could suggest...
<katakaio> ravalox: I would look at an xorg file from a previous version for the template
<uberpsyx> so i guess noone can solve my problems :'(
<ravalox> I have just such a file I can refer to.
<bluefoxx> surprisingly, the 512mb 8500gt pcie was not noticibly better than my 256 pci 6200OC :/
<ravalox> That was a helpful idea
<katakaio> Perfect - I hope it works! (It worked for me . . . )
<aquo> proq: i think the main problem is the amount of memory i relocated for the virtual machine ...
<uberpsyx> can someone atleast tell me why all my apps keep crashing?
<aquo> proq: i didn't expect the system to stop working correctly without announcement. 256 mb memory seems to be not enough. it is a shame.
<aquo> it should annouce "not enough memory for running" ...
<aquo> +n
<proq> aquo: well if that doesn't work your best bet is to wait for someone to release an image of hardy for qemu
<uberpsyx> please?!? anyone!?!? *cries of desperation*
<Pici> uberpsyx: Do you get errors?
<aquo> proq: i think the main problem is, that it is very complicated to install systems manually the same why like the installer does (starts with localization things and ends with different daemon-configs) ...
<Arby> crimsun: fire away, what do you need me to try
<crimsun> Arby: ok, so according to that output, the daemon's already running.  Please pastebin the output from `paplay -v /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav'
<uberpsyx> pici, yer, refering to .so files
<Pici> uberpsyx: Is this an upgrade/
<uberpsyx> pici, different depending on the app im opening
<uberpsyx> pici, yer
<aquo> proq: normally i install with debootstrap ... but if you install with debootstap and aptitude install ubuntu-desktop you don't get the same configuration as with installing with the live-cd
<MTecknology> How hard is it to upgrade to 8.04 from cli?
<proq> aquo: you mean, building ubuntu from scratch?
<MTecknology> X always seems to freeze on me
<mnemo> today I got an update of the "update-manager-core" itself but when I try to install this update it starts with the installation but then aborts saying that I actually don't have any updates after all? does anyone have this problem?
<Pici> MTecknology: Should be easy, just by using sudo do-release-upgrade (or at least thats how it was from feisty to gutsy)
<aquo> proq: not building, just intalling. debootstrap, than install ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-desktop ...
<proq> aquo: that's true it does take a bit of work
<MTecknology> Pici, ty
<Pici> aquo: Perhaps there are jeos images available for Hardy?
<aquo> but the result is not the same like installing with the live system.
<proq> aquo: on the other hand the experience can save you from a jam later
<DanaG> OOh, 73 updates.
<DanaG> Will have to read changelogs later.
<Pici> uberpsyx: Did you by chance use Automatix on your previous install?
<Arby> crimsun: http://paste.stgraber.org/2703
<uberpsyx> pici, nope
<DanaG> I don't install updates until I've read the changelogs.
<axion> btw ubuntu do-release-upgrad took a whole day
<Pici> uberpsyx: Can you pastebin your sources.list file?
<uberpsyx> pici, sure
<axion> for me at least a whole day
<aquo> axion: fetching the binarys or installing?
<axion> both..
<axion> it was like other os..
<Ronald> So i take nobody cares about firefox-2 working properly with plugins ?
<axion> upgrading and re-upgrading
<aquo> axion: it is no problem to first fetch all the binaries and then update faster.
<crimsun> Ronald: what's the issue?
<crimsun> Arby: `pgrep -x pulseaudio'
<Ronald> ff-2 doesn't use any plugins. flash is mentiond as the only one in about:plugins, and even that doesn't work
<uberpsyx> pici, ah, for some reason firefox wont connect to any web pages ¬_¬
<axion> it did several upgrades of the same package
<crimsun> Ronald: what do you mean "it doesn't work"?
<crimsun> Ronald: inaudible audio?  jerky video?  [..]
<Ronald> not listen, not enabled
<Ronald> ff2 keeps popping plugin not installed prompts
<Ronald> tries to install it trough the nifty interface. which obviously fails cus the packages are installed
<crimsun> Ronald: what path is used for the Flash plugin according to about:plugins?
<Pici> uberpsyx: Does apt complain about poorly configured packages or anything?
<Arby> crimsun: two results 7718 and 8030
<uberpsyx> pici, no, nothing, its really random
<crimsun> Arby: pastebin `ps auxw|grep pulseaudio'
<uberpsyx> pici, im more worried about the fact firefox isnt getting any web pages other than the router im connected to :9
<axion> the integrated upgrade attachment of ff 3.0b5 won't work when installing java
<Arby> aargh, where's the pipe on a us keyboard
<axion> I mean the ubuntu installer that firefox uses doesn't work correctly.. whe installing sun-java-6
<Arby> liveCD has gone to a us keyboard
<DanaG> Pipe is on backslash.
<axion> Arby, do you have a large or a small backspace key ?
<Arby> large
<Arby> shift +\ gives me >
<DanaG> Odd.
<Arby> yes
<Arby> very
<axion> with small backspace to the left of the backspace, with large backspace, underneath the backspace key
<DanaG> I've only ever used US and US International.
<DanaG> ... and Sun Type6, which is a beast of its own, simply in key locations, not in software layout.
<user0423> i did all the kde icons for the gnome menus... is there some way i can save the menu file so i dont have to ever do it again? or maybe i could send it to somebody... it took like 3 hours
<Arby> found it shift + #
<crimsun> Arby: well, the output is just needed for confirmation, but you can `pkill pulseaudio'
<crimsun> Arby: next, pastebin `pulseaudio -vv'
<DanaG> # is a separate key?  Odd.
<axion> and with a large backspace key the us layout id in between the enter and the backspace key..
<Arby> crimsun: http://paste.stgraber.org/2706 and http://paste.stgraber.org/2708
<axion> the # key is non capitalised on certain international keyboard
<Ronald> crimsun: flash started to work, but i don't need flash for my dayjob ;P Java is the clue... compare http://www.hummelink.net/Screenshot-About%20Plug-ins%20-%20Mozilla%20Firefox.png and http://www.hummelink.net/Screenshot-About%20Plugins%20-%20Mozilla%20Firefox%203%20Beta%205.png
<Arby> actually it's to the left of enter on this laptop, however I digress
<axion> depends on the shape of the enter key..
<axion> if you have a l-shaped enter key and a small backspace key, it's next to the backspace key..
<Baby_Shambl3s> Is my  SiS  661/741/760 PCI/VGA card compatible with compiz/beryl if not what other options are available to me "excl. buying new card"?
<_ZeuZ_> Guys is there any performance drop after installing Qemu?
<axion> if you have a horizontal barshaped with a long enter and backspace key.. in between the two..
<axion> if you have a vertical elongated enterkey..  next to it
<crimsun> Arby: you'll need to kill 8031 8030 7719 7718
<axion> have to go to the movies..
<axion> laters/
<Arby> crimsun: all killed
<mrtimdog> When connecting (with Nautilus) to other machines via sftp (which is used when you enter a location prefixed with ssh:), is there any way of hiding all of the vfs mount points from both the Nautilus browser and the desktop?
<crimsun> Arby: now, as the ubuntu (live cd) user - NOT as root - pulseaudio -vv
<_ZeuZ_> Guys is there any performance drop after installing Qemu?
<Flare183> _ZeuZ_: There isn't supposed to be any.
<Baby_Shambl3s> Is my  SiS  661/741/760 PCI/VGA card compatible with compiz/beryl if not what other options are available to me "excl. buying new card"?
<Arby> crimsun: http://paste.stgraber.org/2711
<_ZeuZ_> Flare183, well, I'll try... there isnt any glitch with AMD64 nor with x86_64 right?
<mnemo> Baby_Shambl3s: you can always disable desktop effects and thereby not use compiz at all
<Flare183> _ZeuZ_: Not that I know of, but I would ask or google it before you try it.
<crimsun> Arby: it's due to hal not exposing any ALSA or OSS devices, because it couldn't find any
<Baby_Shambl3s> mnemo: thats not the point at the moment i cnat use desktop effects, i want to know if the card is compatible if so how would i make it work if not what other options do i have?
<crimsun> Arby: `lspci -nv|grep -A 040[13]'
<Arby> crimsun: grep invalid context length argument
<crimsun> sorry, -A1
<crimsun> Arby: ^
<Arby> crimsun: no output
<mnemo> Baby_Shambl3s: if you disable desktop effects compiz is not started at all (at I think that's how it works)
<crimsun> Arby: and which type of sound card is available to the vm?
<Arby> crimsun: this lappy has 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<hwilde> on boot it says   * Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.loca)   [fail]                    how can I find out why?
<Baby_Shambl3s> mnemo: I cnat use desktop effects and dont know why thats why im aksing about my card if i turn it on nothing happens it just turns itself off
<crimsun> Arby: right, that info is not exposed to the vm at all.
<crimsun> Arby: is the vm configured to make an audio device(s) available?
 * Arby checks
<crimsun> Arby: that is, the host's audio device
<Arby> apparently not, but I don't know why
<Arby> I'd expect that to be on by default
<Arby> and I didn't turn it off
<Baby_Shambl3s> mnemo: everytime i try desktop effects i get "Desktop effects could not be turned on" no other explanation so could you help me
<crimsun> ok, well, that's the root of the bug you reported in -testing
<crimsun> Arby: ^
<Arby> yes I realise that
<mnemo> Baby_Shambl3s: i had a problem where my gfx card was blacklisted by compiz for a while because the driver wasnt mature yet... is that case I got similar symptoms... for that case if was an if statement in the shell script /usr/bin/compiz which automatically exit:ed if a certain PCI ID was found
<mnemo> Baby_Shambl3s: maybe you can try to figure out how much of that shell script actually runs in your case
<Arby> crimsun: I have had trouble getting sound on this laptop (Thinkpad R61i), are you aware of any known problems
<crimsun> Arby: yeah, there are lots.  What's the host running?
<Arby> kubuntu hardy
<crimsun> Arby: does audio work in the host?
<Arby> no I never could get it to work
<Baby_Shambl3s> mnemo: if i knew how or where to start figuring it out I wouldnt be asking here :(, what i need is soemone to point me in the right direction as i dont know why I cnat use desktop effects
<Arby> crimsun: if I play something in amarok it appears to play but I can't here anything
<crimsun> Arby: download http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh and run it using bash.
<Arby> I've dug into alsa as far as I'm able
<Arby> oh I'll try that
<mnemo> Baby_Shambl3s: if you run "ps x | grep compiz" do you see a line printed containing "compiz.real" ??
<Arby> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/993571
<Arby> wish I knew about that script before
<Arby> still know idea what's up
<Arby> I've checked for muted channels and all the obvious things
<Arby> s/know/no
<Arby> alsa is black magic to me
<crimsun> ah
<crimsun> well, that's a shame.
<joan_> what need I to do i order to get icons in the Desktop in Hardy?
<afallenhope> is there a reason why my system jacks up after going on standy?
<crimsun> Arby: sec, I need to look at hardy's lum source
<Arby> ok
<Pici> joan_: What icons?
<Ronald> crimsun: more quite descriptive screenshots: http://www.hummelink.net/Screenshot.png http://www.hummelink.net/Screenshot-Plugin%20Finder%20Service.png (repeat)
<Arand> anybody what the status is with Bug #192888, is the "proper" fix gonna make it into hardy?
<dystopianray> afallenhope: what do you mean by 'jacks up'?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192888 in pulseaudio "firefox crashes on flash contents" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192888
<joan_> all, Pici
<crimsun> Arand: it will not make it into the image released this week, no.
<joan_> I can't see any icons of the stuff in Desktop, Pici
<crimsun> Arand: i.e., get more people to test my bzr fix.
<Pici> joan_: Running Gnome?
<crimsun> Arand: then we possibly have a chance of getting it into the point release 3 months from now
<joan_> Only the blue wallpaper. No, it's Kubuntu, Pici
<Pici> joan_: Ah, KDE... I'm not sure, sorry.
<Guthix> if i download and install the hardy rc can i update that through update manager when the actually official one comes out?
<joan_> ok, thanx anyway
<Pici> !final > Guthix (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Guthix> thx :-D
<dystopianray> joan_: what icons do you want? home and trash and what not?
<afallenhope> dystopianray: after in goes to "sleep" I can't recover the state
<afallenhope> I have to press + hold the power button
<Pici> joan_: You may be able to find someone to help in #kubuntu-kde4 though
<joan_> dystopianray, I want icons for every thing in the Desktop folder, as usual
<crimsun> Arby: please enable the modem in the bios.
<dystopianray> joan_: i know how to do it but i've forgotten, give me a second
<Arby> crimsun: hmm, I'll try. biab
<dystopianray> joan_: cp /usr/share/apps/kdesktop/unused/* ~/Desktop/
<minimec> afallenhope: Try to google for "hibernate ubntu <your video card" maybe you find something
<Arand> crimsun: Okay. What was that "bzr fix"" you were talking about?
<thatGuy_> Pici: how long is the ban for?
<HelloWorld1> hello, did anyone use remastersys before?
<Pici> thatGuy_: Its a forward.
<thatGuy_> it's a ban.  how long is it for?
<Pici> thatGuy_: We can talk about it in #ubuntu-ops
<thatGuy_> Jack_sparrow banned me
<thatGuy_> ok
<joan_> dystopianray, nothing happened. Zero icons in Desktop :(
<mnemo> crimsun: if two computers have the exact same PCI ID for their audio devices does that mean they have the exact same soundcards then (I mean does it mean they have same hda chipset even etc)?
<dystopianray> joan_: go to system settings -> desktop -> behaviour
<dystopianray> joan_: make sure 'show icons on the desktop' is set
<crimsun> mnemo: PCI IDs are useless, unless you mean the SSIDs.  Always use the SSIDs for PCI devs.
<mnemo> crimsum: the SSID is the "1234:1234" numbers printed by "lspci -n" ?
<rutter> hey, I'm using 8.04 and I'm having audio mixing problems
<mnemo> rutter: describe your problem? what's not working?
<Arby> crimsun: the modem is already enabled
 * Arby <- confused
<rutter> I can't run an application like banshee and then run a game or flash video and get audio
<rutter> its always the first application which seems to get priority
<Arand> Does the "recently closed tabs" in FF3 work for anybody else?
<rutter> once I quit that application the audio is open for other applications to us
<rutter> use*
<rutter> its like I'm using OSS or something :P
<pkunk> rutter: That's intentional for flash...
<rutter> pkunk: ?
<dystopianray> but flash uses alsa
<aquo> which version of firefox is in the release candidate for hardy?
<dystopianray> aquo: firefox 3 beta 5
<rutter> aquo: beta 5
<pkunk> rutter: you need libflashsupport for simutanious sounds because pulseaudio
<Baby_Shambl3s> mnemo: runnign command ps x | grep compiz gives me  6158 pts/4    S+     0:00 grep compiz
<rutter> well what about other applications
<aquo> ah, ok. nice, seems to be update ;)
<rutter> pkunk: well what about other applications
<pkunk> rutter: should be fine if they use pulse instead of alsa
<rutter> pkunk: for example, there is a game that I play called Spring that has the same problem
<v0lksman> hey all!  I can't seem to get a network printer setup.  Right at the end of the process (using Printers -> Add new from Admin menu) I get asked for a user/pass..I provide my own creds but it just keeps asking...is this a bug or am I doing something wrong?
<mnemo> Baby_Shambl3s: that means that compiz isnt even running so probably your system tries to start the shell script "/usr/bin/compiz" but for some reason this shell script exists before it ever gets to the point where it's suppose to start the ELF binary compiz.real (which is the actual compiz program)
<rutter> pkunk: so I need to find out what they use
<aquo> what is the minimal RAM requirement for hardy RC desktop live cd?
<Arby> crimsun: modem already enabled and still no sound
<rutter> pkunk: has pulse not been fully implemented yet or something?
<crimsun> Arby: sec, I'm discussing an audio issue ATM
<pkunk> rutter: yep. I don't know if hardy has pulse enable sdl availlable
<Arby> ok sorry
<daekdroom> pkunk: you need to install libsdl-pulseaudio to enable
<rutter> pkunk: seems a bit late, its a RC not an alpha
<rutter> pkunk: this should be final product standard
<daekdroom> it'll uninstall libsdl-alsa and you'll be able to play games and listen to music XD
<rutter> pkunk: :S
<daekdroom> and really.
<pkunk> rutter: mee too...
<ether_c> I think there's also something like "libsdl-all"
<ether_c> that worked for me
<aquo> does the brainwash, aehm brainstorm site have it's own irc-channel?
<Baby_Shambl3s> mnemo: ive been looking around it seems the card wont run with compiz why no one knows but there must be a way to get at least some basic effets with it, still if you cna suggest something than i'll try it
<minimec> rutter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio You could check, if pulseaudio is installed and configured correctly
<maxb> What's the difference between do-release-upgrade and update-manager, other than one being GUI and the other console?
<rutter> minimec: thanks
<dystopianray> Baby_Shambl3s: what video card do you have?
<maxb> Because do-release-upgrade aborts for me after calculating the upgrade, but update-manager seems happy to proceed
<Baby_Shambl3s> dystopianray:  [SiS] 661/741/760
<mvo> maxb: do-release-upgrade runs in server mode by default (can be changed with --mode) - this means that it will e.g. not install missing meta-packages again for you
<Ergo^> evenin
<Ergo^> am i right you are tlking about messed upgrade ? :D
<mvo> Ergo^: what happend?
<dystopianray> Baby_Shambl3s: does this print anything? glxinfo | grep GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
<Ergo^> mvo - it seems 2 packages are missing synaptic gets 404 on them
<Ergo^> apt_0.7.9ubuntu17_i386.deb, apt-utils_0.7.9ubuntu17_i386.deb
<mnemo> maxB: update-manager showed updates for me this morning but when I click "Install" it aborted and refused to install anything... when I ran "sudo apt-get upgrade" which also tried to install the same available package (which was in fact a update-manager-core package) but that also didn't work because "apt-get upgrade" would just say that this package was "being kept" back... then I ran "sudo apt-get distr-upgrade" and everything worked fine... i think
<mvo> Ergo^: have you tried to click reload and then upgrad eagain?
<v0lksman> frig...user privleges...how do you make a second user that is as privileged as the user created during setup?
<Ergo^> to be precise
<Ergo^> mvo:  yes ive tried many times, and on 2 pc's
<mvo> Ergo^: what mirror do you use?
<dystopianray> v0lksman: make sure they are in all the same groups as the initial user
<Ergo^> tp://pl.archive.ubuntu.com
<v0lksman> so there is no script to do it?   just manually compare?
<Baby_Shambl3s> dystopianray:  http://pastebin.ca/993613
<mvo> mnemo: that was most likely a transient issue when a new update-manager was released there was a time window when the archive was not in sync
<maxb> mvo: But....     parser.add_option("--mode", dest="mode",default="desktop",
<mvo> maxb: for do-releases-upgrade?
<dystopianray> v0lksman: /etc/adduser.conf
<maxb> mvo: That's from the hardy.tar.gz that do-release-upgrade downloaded for me
<dystopianray> Baby_Shambl3s: i'm only seeing a blank white page off that site
<aquo> when i install with debootstrap, ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-desktop, is there some way to add a user in the same way like the desktop-installer does?
<JDahl> I am trying to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 using "update-manager -d" as outlined in the topic,  but I keep getting the error "current dist not found in meta-release file". Any alternative upgrade methods?
<mvo> maxb: right, please check /usr/bin/do-release-upgrade, it has "  parser.add_option ("-m", "--mode", default="server","
<aquo> and also do the same configuration like the installer?
<v0lksman> dystopianray:  thanks!
<mvo> JDahl: what does ~/.update-manager-core/meta-release-development look like for you?
<UnNaturalHigh> does anyone know how I would install the binary 'java' on hardy?
<Ergo^> UnNaturalHigh: by synaptic ?
<Ergo^> sun-java6-bin ?
<JDahl> mvo, that file does not exist,  I only have meta-release
<strtok> can someone take a look at this dpkg output? I'm not quite sure how to diagnose my problem -- i'm trying to install the fglrx drivers: http://rafb.net/p/TJU3Zl42.html
<UnNaturalHigh> hmmm....it is installed
<UnNaturalHigh> strange
<Baby_Shambl3s> dystopianray: o_0 huh? http://pastebin.ca/993613 there it is again
<dystopianray> Baby_Shambl3s: it doesn't work, i only see a white page
<dystopianray> Baby_Shambl3s: try a different pastebin
<mvo> JDahl: hm, and you run update-manager -d without sudo (if you use sudo the file is in /var/lib/update-manager IIRC)
<JDahl> mvo, actually I do use sudo
<mvo> JDahl: could you please check if it works better without?
<Arand> Does the "recently closed tabs" in FF3 work for anybody else?
<daekdroom> yes
<Ergo^> Arand: i dunno - but firebug started to function :D
<mnemo> jdahl: I had a similar problem this morning, my regular pre-release hardy updates refuses to install... it fixed itself after I wrote "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in the terminal though
<Baby_Shambl3s> dystopianray: well this should work  http://pastebin.com/d72db4f60
<Arand> daekdroom: alright, then that's another bug to add to my pot...
<JDahl> mvo, now it works, but I did two things.  I purged update-manager-core and reinstalled it,  and then I ran update-manager without sudo
<dystopianray> Baby_Shambl3s: ok, so that's good
<dystopianray> Baby_Shambl3s: it seems to have what is needed for compiz
<mvo> JDahl: ok, I think the "without sudo" was the bit that fixed it (also it should work with sudo too :/
<mvo> JDahl: please let us know how the upgrade goes
<Baby_Shambl3s> dystopianray: yup but it dont work why i have no clue, ts not working :/ stupid card it has everything so why wont it work and its not blacklisted
<dystopianray> Baby_Shambl3s: probably has some flaw that prevents compiz from working
<Baby_Shambl3s> dystopianray: hmmm...? im about to give up unless you cna suggest something im going to revise
<mvo> Baby_Shambl3s: is this a mobile ati one?
<dystopianray> Baby_Shambl3s: i'd suggest giving up, compiz is not worth it
<daekdroom> It was a pain to me to get compiz working. It's not worth!
<rutter> hey again, I installed pulseaudio as suggested and rebooted my PC as as per the instructions provided. It fixed most of my issues, but there is still a problem with a game of mine, however, now it doesn't get any audio
<jiphex> Hi, just installed Hardy but I get "Failed to initialise HAL" when i boot, inside gnome.
<daekdroom> jiphex: I've that same bug.
<mvo> Baby_Shambl3s:  have you tried "echo SKIP_CHECKS=yes > ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager" already?
<daekdroom> Do you have a TV/Capture card?
<osteenbergen> Does anyone also have a not working battery indicator (panel + acpi)? Mine reports empty battery but its must be atleast 50% full
<jiphex> daekdroom: me?
<daekdroom> yes.
<jiphex> yeah I do
<jiphex> compiz videomate thing
<daekdroom> Hm. run lsmod | grep saa7134
<daekdroom> just tell me if something shows up
<jiphex> yes
<jiphex> stuff
<daekdroom> saa7134 module doesn't like kernel -16
<jiphex> ah ok
<daekdroom> That's a bug that was reported for a while.
<jiphex> i'll remove the card then
<Ktron> I was running Xgl with 7.10 to get Compiz-Fusion working, and after the upgrade its much choppier; do I still need to be running Xgl?
<jiphex> since i don't use it
<daekdroom> jiphex: unload the module if you do.
<Ktron> I remember there was talk about Xorg eventually incorporating everything Xgl was necessary for
<Baby_Shambl3s> mvo: nope havent tried that what does it do?
<dystopianray> Ktron: what video card?
<jiphex> how would one do that?
<daekdroom> HAL control stuff like printing system too.
<daekdroom> hm.. rmmod saa7134
<daekdroom> saa7134-alsa too.
<Baby_Shambl3s> mvo: that isnt a terminal command where do i use that?
<jiphex> kk
<jiphex> brb
<Ktron> dystopianray, I want to say Radeon x1400? I can check for certain, but I'm using fglrx at the moment
<mvo> Baby_Shambl3s: overwrites all blacklist/whitelist settings and force it to try to start - if your card is not supported it will crash then (so be careful with it)
<dystopianray> Ktron: xgl is faster than aiglx with fglrx
<UnNaturalHigh> anyone here know how to get the java binary installed?
<Prez00> For people in the know, what do you make of this guy's comments, I went to look at the bugs and they all seem pretty serious for average users to figure out: http://lwn.net/Articles/279111/#Comments
<dystopianray> UnNaturalHigh: do you need a particular version of java?
<Ktron> dystopianray, then what might have changed my performance? Is the new Xorg just slower with Xgl than the old one?
<Prez00> I can pretty much "fix" them following instructions, but most people will not..
<dethstar> why is it that one minute my screen resolution will be 1280x1024, and then the next it'll be 1024x768?
<UnNaturalHigh> dystopianray, well we are supposed to use the latest from Sun
<dethstar> now it's 1024x768 and it won't let me change it in the menu
<UnNaturalHigh> dystopianray, I've install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-jdk but still no java binary
<Ktron> dystopianray, and should I go look at the ATI binary drivers again? do they work better with aiglx (or xgl for that matter) now?
<zniavre> +9.
<Baby_Shambl3s> mvo: nope that dont work i guess my card is just not supported #compiz channel just said so :(
<dystopianray> Ktron: fglrx is the ati binary drivers
<mvo> Baby_Shambl3s: sorry for that :/
<Ktron> dystopianray, sorry, my bad
<dystopianray> UnNaturalHigh: try: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Baby_Shambl3s> mvo: np wasted too much time on this going to revise for finance exam :/
<UnNaturalHigh> dystopianray, thank you!
<dystopianray> UnNaturalHigh: do you just need to run java programs or are you programming in java as well?
<jiphex> daekdroom: Fixed now I removed the card thanks
<daekdroom> Np
<mvo> Baby_Shambl3s: good luck with that
<Andycass1> If i install 8.04 RC, do i have to reinstall once the full comes out?
<Pici> !final | Andycass1
<Andycass1> mm?
<daubers> hey all, I can't seem to access my virtual terminals (ctrl-alt-fX)
<Baby_Shambl3s> mvo: thanx will need it
<daubers> Can anyone shed any light on this (it's in hardy, but I don't know where to start looking)
<Pici> Andycass1: Ack, just do your regular check for updates process and you'll be running the most current version
<Andycass1> aah, thanks :)
<ubotu> Andycass1: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<dethstar> why is it now that I've installed the nvidia drivers... my screen resolution wont go above 1024x768?
<dethstar> it went up to 1280x1024 before.
<magnetron> !fixres | dethstar
<ubotu> dethstar: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dethstar> I've restarted X.
<ether_c> has anyone gotten mac spoofing to work with iwl3945 in hardy?   For some strange reason, I can change my mac address but the card just refuses to "work" after that. It doesn't do anything
<ether_c> http://pastebin.com/f6160513
<dystopianray> ether_c: i seem to recall that it is a known issue with the card
<ether_c> dystopianray: ah, I thought it was a little weird..
<dystopianray> ether_c: maybe try a less radical mac change, such as incrementing the last number
<ether_c> hmm.. ok
<ether_c> back in a bit
<ether_c> dystopianray: I'm back
<ether_c> you were right
<ether_c> I changed it just a little
<ether_c> and it worked this time
<ether_c> but the connection is really messed up
<dystopianray> macchanger has options to make smaller changes to the mac address
<dystopianray> experiment with them a bit
<dystopianray> ether_c: messed up in what way?
<ether_c> "connected to <wireless network> at 6~
<ether_c> and that ~ number keeps changing
<ether_c> at least that's what it shows in wicd
<rutter> hey, I'm trying to set up pulseaudio for work with my openal games. However, it doesn't seem to be working. I've created a ~/.openalrc and pasted (define devices '(sdl)), but it doesn't work.
<ether_c> also, the router gave me a very different ip in comparison to the ones it normally gives
<ether_c> but hey, at least it works
<dystopianray> ether_c: how different of an ip?
<ether_c> dystopianray: 1.111 when I normally get 1.101 or 1.102
<ether_c> no big deal
<ether_c> I'm gonna go play with it some more
<ether_c> thanks for the help
<dystopianray> ether_c: maybe you've got leases on those addresses from playing around with mac addresses
<ether_c> dystopianray: probably
<py3k-er> 2 days to go! ;)
<dystopianray> 1 day according to ubuntu.com
<py3k-er> Ubuntu 8.04.1 is planned for July 3rd
<py3k-er> how do they know an update would be necessary?
<dystopianray> if somehow there are no updates needed them i'm sure they'll delay it
<gluer> py3k-er: coz its not ready in time
<py3k-er> ready?
<py3k-er> so this release is going to be unstable?
<py3k-er> and would need an update some time in the summer
<py3k-er> suspicious
<py3k-er> i thought LTS includes the fact that this release is going to be very stable
<darthanubis> lol
<py3k-er> :)
<darthanubis> nowhere is that even implied
<dystopianray> LTS just means that it's going to be supported for longer than other releases
<dystopianray> not that it is more stable
<bbernie> anyone here successfully get the juniper networks vpn client working under 8.04
<darthanubis> basically
<darthanubis> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<py3k-er> i think i dug a text saying that LTS releases are very stable
<gluer> py3k-er: I just had this image in my mind of all these coders locked in a basement! sweating, biting nails, furiously trying to get everything ready by the 24th LOL
<bbernie> its a shared library issue
<py3k-er> not sure where exactly was i foolin' around :)
<darthanubis> !sense | py3k-er
<ubotu> py3k-er: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<stefg> I've got a brand new box, and set up my video partition as soft-raid0 on xfs. hdparm -Tt tells me ~120 MB/s , but if i copy a file from another disk i just get around 14 MB/s :(  . (core2 duo e 8200, gigabyte motherboard, latest hardy kernel) Anyone can tell me where to look to track down the issue ?
<py3k-er> gluer lol
<py3k-er> howdy partner ;)
<PedanticSteve> is there a way I can find out the version of the "atl1" Ethernet driver included in teh Hardy kernel?
<PedanticSteve> (without downloading Hardy to find out)
<gluer> py3k-er: stuck in a pressure cooker
<gluer> lol
<nosrednaekim> PedanticSteve: it will be the one shipped with the 2.6.24 kernel
<dystopianray> stefg: is the other disk connected to the same controller?
<dystopianray> stefg: what does hdparm say about the other drive's speed?
<PedanticSteve> nosrednaekim: ok, let me ask another way then... how can I find out what version of a drive is shipped with the 2.6.24 kernel
<rutter> hey I'm having trouble getting my openal applications to work with pulse audio
<nosrednaekim> PedanticSteve: excellent question....and... I don't know :) maybe ask in #linux
<PedanticSteve> thanks
<stefg> dystopianray: the other drive is my old pata drive, now in a quick-change tray on the IDE port of the board. i know it can do 60 MB/s
<stefg> but lemme check ...
<stefg> yup ... hdparm tells me 60 MB/s for the pata drive
<dystopianray> stefg: what if you copy from the pata drive to itself? and from the soft-raid filesystem to itself?
<stefg> let's see
<fevel> I have a very bad sound after upgrading to beta
<fevel> anyone else have sound issues?
<darthanubis> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<stefg> dystopianray: 50 MB/s on copy xfs-soft-raid0 to itself (give all the head movement necessary that seems reasonable)
<dystopianray> stefg: and the pata drive?
<dystopianray> stefg: also try copying from the raid to the pata drive
<stefg> dystopianray: ahh.... the pata is the bottleneck .. copying some iso to itself it just does 11 MB..
<dystopianray> stefg: what filesystem is it?
<stefg> dystopianray: the old pata had ext3 (untuned), while the new raid0 is xfs (as said)
<fevel> sound is noisy and corrupt
<dystopianray> stefg: is dma enabled for the pata drive?
<Pelo> good afternoon folks
<stefg> dystopianray: libata used... so no hdparm -d1 possible. but i think i got a starting point now, thanks for the input. i know where to look now
<Pelo> If I'd like to do my bit by seeding the torrent for the official i381 hardy dvd  , would I have to wait for the official release on thursday or do would I get it ahead of time ? anyone knows
<ryancr> I am attempting to install the hardy heron RC, but its telling me I have 'no devices' to install it to, I even tryed gparted on the live cd, same thing.
<Pelo> ryancr, sata hdd ?
<ryancr> I know I have a device to install to as I have a working version of gutsy on it
<ryancr> yes
<Pelo> ryancr, check in the forum some sata drives seem to be difficult altho i have never experienced it myself
<Pelo> !sata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ryancr> Pelo, ok I had the same problem with the beta, was hoping the rc would fix it ;)
<Pelo> ryancr, did you also have the same issue with previous releases ?
<Pelo> you should have
<starscalling> RAWR
 * Pelo throws some raw meat at starscalling 
<ryancr> Pelo, no, I install gutsy on this machine without problems
<Pelo> that's a bit odd
<ryancr> it sure is
<fevel> does anyone have a choppy sound?
 * Pelo taps on his portable mp3 player 
<Pelo> fevel, nah, it's ok here
<stefg> fevel: killall pulseaudio, set the players to use alsa directly. pilseaudio is a source of constant annoyance in the state it is in yet
<fevel> I am using alsa
<ryancr> Pelo, I see in dmesg>>  end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<ryancr> I don't have a floppy drive though
<stefg> pulseaudo makes flash crash, makes sound choppy and tends to hang....
<ryancr> Pelo, and I can't find anyting about sda,sdb in dmesg
<Pelo> ryancr, I'm not the one to tell about this, I'm useless with hardware issues
<fevel> how can i check if using pulse audio?
<ryancr> Pelo, ok, I'll just talk out loud here and see if anyone answers... ;)
<fevel> it says (alsa mixer) on volume ontrol
<Pelo> ryancr, wasn'T there something in the forum about going in the bios and turning off dma during the installation ?
<Pelo> fevel, menu > system > prefs < sound
<ryancr> Pelo, hmm haven't found that one yet, but ill look into it, thanks
<Pelo>  later folks
<iMatter> Uhm DHCP doesnt work
<iMatter> and because of that i cannot connect to internet
<iMatter> dhclient dhcpd nor dhclient-script work...
<iMatter> so i cant manually do it either..
<iMatter> oh icanhas that patch didnt fix problem
<iMatter> its me not getting an IP thats the problem
<ichat> question- if i wanted to use hardy to set up a network,  equivalent to say a novel netware env or ms active dir.  -   what should i be looking for,
<ichat> if i try to google it,  i realy only find a lot about  setting it up with samba - but i dont really desire a non- native network structure -  as if i wanted a ms active dir.  i wouldn't have atempting to switch to linux
<gluer> ichat: i'm replacing my netware servers with ubuntu end of this year
<whiteeagle> is there a way to update to hardy rc using the command line
<whiteeagle> not using the update-manager, because that dialogue window just got freezed
<whiteeagle> its white, and it cannot be close
<whiteeagle> I closed it with force quit
<whiteeagle> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Mimi> xD it's released Thursday (right?) might as well wait for the real thing :D
<ichat> gluer - could you explain a bit what to look for...
<whiteeagle> opera warns me that this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes uses an outdated encryption method which is no longer classified as secure.
<whiteeagle> I must continue with accept
<jbroome> omg hax
<whiteeagle> so, how to upgrade to rc with the command line
<whiteeagle> *not* with the update-manager
<dethstar> how about some flash for hardy?
<dethstar> could someone point me inthe right direction?
<Anon178> For Intrepid (or even Hardy), I reckon it would be a good idea if the forums were linked to in the Firefox bookmarks toolbar. When I first used Linux, I used to search on Google for "Linux acer aspire" or "Linux Nvidia drivers" and you'd be presented with messages from a mailing list archive with instructions for Red Hat 6.2. I think it would be great if users were pointed directly to the forums.
<Anon178> dethstar: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<dethstar> ty
<whiteeagle> anyone???
<Anon178> whiteeagle: there is one, i'll just have to find it
<Odd-rationale> does hardy have a new gdm theme?
<ichat> Anon178:  -  meaning as a search plugin or what
<Mimi> Yes it does Odd
<Odd-rationale> Mimi: cool?
<Anon178> whiteeagle: enable the "dapper-proposed" repository   install the new "update-manager-core" package - dependencies include python-apt, python-gnupginterface and python2.4-apt.   run "do-release-upgrade -d" in a terminal window   follow the steps on the terminal window
<Anon178> whiteeagle: those were from the release notes for the Hardy Heron Beta
<whiteeagle> dapper-proposed??
<Anon178> echat: Just a link in the bookmarks toolbar - alongside "Getting Started" and "Latest Headlines".
 * Lifeisfunny wanders over to the greeters table, grabs a name tag and with magic-marker in hand, writes his name in .......... "there!"
<whiteeagle> I am upgrading from gutsy
 * Mimi draws kitteh face on funny's tag
<whiteeagle> oh
<whiteeagle> ok
<Anon178> sorry - wrong section
<whiteeagle> ok ok
<Anon178> you need to do sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<whiteeagle> ???
<Lifeisfunny> NOW, WHERE"S THE HORS DUERVES  :)
<Odd-rationale> since tranmission replaces gnome-bt-download, will an upgrade remove gnome-bt-download?
<Anon178> go to Applications > Accessories > Terminal. Enter "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" (without the quotation marks) and press [Enter].
<Anon178> All updates will be downloaded and installed.
<strtok> Â/w 3
<whiteeagle> that doesn't work Anon178
<ichat> Anon178:  - why not a custom start page - something like custom google with some  search the forums and all links in there...
<whiteeagle> I just copied an pasted
<jbroome> sudo do isn't a command
<whiteeagle> and it doesn't work
<ichat> caurse if you want that you can allways set it up urself
<whiteeagle> I am unable to get exclusive lock
<jbroome> sudo update-manager -d
<whiteeagle> and nothing is running in the background
<jbroome> also !update
<whiteeagle> jbroome: I don't want that, I already told you that
<whiteeagle> I want it via the command line
<_ZeuZ_> I need rt73 module, but I can't find it through Hardy repos... any solution that comes through your mind guys?
<whiteeagle> because the dialogue frezees
<Anon178> when it copied and pasted, did it copy the hyphens between the words. Try just running "sudo do-release-upgrade".
<strtok> hello, anyone running hardy with a geforce 6600 LE? I'm wondering if anyone has had success with it
<Anon178> it should then say no later release available.
<Anon178> strtok: Have you tried installing the Nvidia drivers?
<ichat> ZeuZ_ its a fairly easy autoconfig   - just downloade the lastest from  the  RTxx website
<whiteeagle> ok
<whiteeagle> it works now
<whiteeagle> thanks Anon178
<whiteeagle> sorry for being a noob
<_ZeuZ_> ichat: I need the official (privative one) not the free one..
<Anon178> no problem ;) - i've asked much more stupid questions in my time
<whiteeagle> bye
<whiteeagle> I'll let you know
<whiteeagle> when i'll update
<ichat> hmmm - never used thate here so i dont really familiarwith it :srry
<Anon178> _ZeuZ_: I'm also unfamiliar with the hardware, but a Google search gave me these instructions: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/RT73_Wireless
<_ZeuZ_> Tried those allready
<ichat> ZeuZ_ why do you 'need' the privated on (wpa2 ?)
<talavis> kubuntu alternate rc and today's daily alternate just shows a blank screen after choosing check cd or install, any ideas what to do?
<_ZeuZ_> ichat: That, and that the free one is unstable here... dunno why, but tried on my debian box, with those, and worked perfectly fine.
<_ZeuZ_> is there any way to download a precompiled one?
<happytiger> Any chance the iwl3945 and wpa2 enterprise will start to work any time soon?
<ichat> hmm, hard to say what that couldn't cuze that machine is the only one i havn't switcht yet... but dont Ralink  offer  autogen packages anymore
<ichat> zuez - not sure hav'nt seen ubuntu packages for it either (yet) - but im quite sure that they'll get here soon enouth... -
<lord_alan> I have found a problem installing Hardy beta (and previous Alphas) on a Clevo M670SU
<ichat> still afraid that you might need to  do it manually  f t t b
<llama_> Hi
<llama_> Does anyone know how I add my MP3 player/phone to linux so I can add songs
<llama_> I am running 8.04 Rc..
<_ZeuZ_> llama_ depends on the phone
<llama_> its a sony
<_ZeuZ_> that does not bring too much info to the table xD
<kahrytan> Why did they remove custom Visual Effects from Appearance applet?
<_ZeuZ_> llama_ you could try cobex, gammu
<zboy417> hi everyone...i have Ubuntu 8.04 and am wondering if the update in update manager for the GeForce2 MX/MX 400 fixed the bug
<zboy417> the bug that won't let it go above 800x600
<jbroome> !resolution | zboy417
<ubotu> zboy417: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mojo> My keyboard's number pad is not working in X on hardy RC, amd64.  Works fine in a VT but not an x term.  No math or numpad-enter keys either.  How do I change the kbd settings for X, and where can I find a good way to pick the right one (my kbd is HP SK-2505)
<zboy417> my friend contacted Ubuntu and they said that my Video card had a driver bug on 8.04
<redwhitewaldo> how do i get skype on 8.04?
<redwhitewaldo> please advise soon
<Gnine> jockey-gtk wasnt displaying/allowing restricted drivers. updating grub to use latest kernel version fixed it. grub still is not auto-updating here.
<_ZeuZ_> apt-get install skype
<_ZeuZ_> Gnine: update-grub
<redwhitewaldo> _ZeuZ_: it's not there
<redwhitewaldo> _ZeuZ_: oh, it is
<redwhitewaldo> thanks
<_ZeuZ_> lol, no problem ^^
<zboy417> thanks...i tried update-grub and the update
<zboy417> and am now going to reboot
<mojo> !resolution | mojo
<cyclonut> anyone else amazed at how frequently flash video crashes firefox?
<cyclonut> cause I am
<Gnine> thanks for suggestion, _ZeuZ_
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... I'm using Flock for my flash
<acidBURN> is evolution improved in 8.04 ? (much!)
<cyclonut> nosrednaekim: flock eh? have not heard of it... how oes it work?
<stefg> cyclonut: chances are that it's a pulseaudio issue... try 'killall pulseaudio' before starting firefox and check if you still get crashes
<cyclonut> stefg: will try.
<jbroome> acidBURN: i check it every time i update distros and haven't been impressed yet.  Thunderbird works great for me
<nosrednaekim> cyclonut: its based on firefox 2, so very very well
<nosrednaekim> cyclonut: its really justa  bunch of plugins on top of firefox 2
<acidBURN> great, but can you remove evolution with out breaking gnome
<cyclonut> ah, I see
<Auctionedllama> Hey uh..
<Auctionedllama> I plugged in my phone
<Auctionedllama> and it crashed
<Auctionedllama> linux
<Auctionedllama> everything froze..
<kahrytan> Linux didnt crash
<mojo> cyclonut::  seems better to me since upgrading, but i got the latest flash relase and the 3.0b5 not too far apart so i can't say which has helped
<zboy417> ok...that update didn't work
<Jaymac> i installed network-manager 0.7 a while back - what is the easiest way to downgrade? plug in with ethernet and remove network manager completely? then remove the ppa repo and reinstall it?
<zboy417> its still 800x600
<Gnine> evolution is acting slow but havent had any crashes.
<iMatter> Ive traced my problem...
<iMatter> its all around dhcp3-server
<cyclonut> stefg: wow, 5 videos later and no crashes after killing pulseaudio!
<iMatter> it fails to start
<cyclonut> stefg: I still get sound too, which seems weird to me
<iMatter> i even tried purging dhcp3-server
<zboy417> why would my video card not be working correctly?
<iMatter> when it tried stopping it it failed...
<iMatter> then afterwards re-installed a backup i cpied before i purged
<kahrytan> cyclonut-> thats cuz it wasnt default last release and you probably reverted back
<iMatter> and it still failed to start/stop
<Gnine> pulseaudio has not given me any problems. you might have hardware/driver issues
<iMatter> HELLO?
<mojo> zboy417::  did you search ubuntu forums about it or the launchpad to find the bug you're talking about?  if the bug was fixed, it should be marked as such
<cyclonut> interesting...
<kahrytan> Gnine->  upgrade or clean install?
<zboy417> ok...i'll look
<Gnine> clean
<zboy417> what's the code for looking up system hardware?
<zboy417> in terminal
<nosrednaekim> zboy417: lshw
<zboy417> thanks
<kahrytan> cyclonut->  did you upgrade or clean?
<cyclonut> kahrytan: clean.
<Auctionedllama> Hey uh.. anyone know how I can lower the volume of linux sounds..? Because anything on a website is really low but all the linux sounds are super loud so its really hard to do much online with videos if you get what I mean..
<nosrednaekim> Auctionedllama: probably some pulseaudio setting
<Gnine> zboy417: you should try running the 'fix xorg' option via recovery mode menu...
<nosrednaekim> install the pulse audio mixer
<stefg> cyclonut: pulseaudio is just a sond-/server/ that means it does mixing and routing for several applications. *My* fix is to sudo apt-get instal aoss and set FIREFOX_DSP="aoss" in /etc/firefox-3.0/firefoxrc
<kahrytan> cyclonut, Gnine  that blows me theory out the water. Pulseaudio still seems to give most trouble with upgraders then clean
<Gnine> perhaps.. i actually have had no issues even on upgraded systems
<cyclonut> kahrytan: upgrading has always been futile for me
<cyclonut> stefg: neat, I'll do that
<kahrytan> cyclonut->  hence why i do clean..
<Gnine> but i'll second your observation, kahrytan
<iMatter> Could anyone help me...
<Auctionedllama> nosrednaekm, where can I edit those?
<kahrytan> in general, people do tend have the most trouble upgrading then with clean installs.
<cyclonut> stefg: got a more accurate package name for aoss?
<stefg> !info aoss
<ubotu> Package aoss does not exist in hardy
<kahrytan> stefg->  You changed sound server that firefox uses didn't you?
<stefg> !info alsa-oss
<ubotu> alsa-oss (source: alsa-oss): ALSA wrapper for OSS applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15-1 (hardy), package size 51 kB, installed size 216 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<Gnine> zing
<Zambezi> iMatter: Patient is a must if you're going to run Hardy.
<cyclonut> stefg: nm, aoss
<cyclonut> stefg: err, alsa-oss
<iMatter> Zambezi, Well i know but i havent had internet for about 3-4 days thats alot of money lost
<cyclonut> iMatter: you seem to have it now! :)
<cyclonut> so congrats
<iMatter> Zambezi, when an OS is your main operating system with everything and the kitchen sink in it
<iMatter> and then something stops working..
<iMatter> cyclonut, im not in Ubuntu..
<acidBURN> Q. is the new version 8.04 using less memory than 7.10 or more ?
<Gnine> new kernel is more effective imho
<Zambezi> iMatter: But then you shouldn't run Hardy. It's not for production.
<stefg> kahrytan: considering that flash is still tailored towards OSS i tell firefox to use OSS, and install alsa's oss compatibility layer. somewhat ugly, but a temporary workaround until the bug is fixed
<iMatter> Zambezi, Internet Apps
<cyclonut> acidBURN: more
<iMatter> Zambezi, thats all i really do internet related thing...
<nosrednaekim> acidBURN: well, the KDE4 version will use less
<Auctionedllama> wowzers.. how come when I rebooted it said I had 63 new updates to get.. but right before I checked and I had none.
<kahrytan> stefg->  Sounds like a potential patch work around you got there.
<acidBURN> yeah, but kde4 is still ways out
<cyclonut> Auctionedllama: it probably was going on old updates when you checked, and actually hit the ser vers this thime
<cyclonut> time*
<cyclonut> (sorry, fingers fell asleep)
<iMatter> Zambezi, well ive taken the time in ubuntu to trace my entire problem down to dhcp3-server not being able to start or stop
<Gnine> then you did the wrong business decision.. why jeopardize that with beta software..
<Auctionedllama> ok
<Zambezi> iMatter: Stick to Gutsy or get used to Hardy.
<Gnine> bleh
<iMatter> Zambezi, i am all i need now is internet
<GhotiPhud> okay, probably a dumb question, but weren't Broadcom 4306 chipsets supposed to be supported OTB in Hardy?
<iMatter> i love hardy ;)
<cyclonut> GhotiPhud: yes, they are not.
<kahrytan> stefg-> you submitted the idea to community until fix is done?
<GhotiPhud> darn
<GhotiPhud> I just plugged one in and it sees it, but it isn't working
<cyclonut> GhotiPhud: there is actually implementation for them, in  the form of ssb, unfortunately, ssb sucks.
<GhotiPhud> do I still need to do the ndiswrapper thing?
<cyclonut> GhotiPhud: thats what I use
<cyclonut> GhotiPhud: ssb is nothing but trouble for me - granted, I havent tried it lately.
<Gnine> if you turned on your puter and it didnt connect.. most likely you do, GhotiPhud
<cyclonut> I'll be wiping & starting fresh when final comes out
<GhotiPhud> how would you go about using ssb?
<stefg> kahrytan: i remember having seen some threads on the forums already. google is your friend :-)
<GhotiPhud> or is that just the default
<_ZeuZ_> GhotiPhud, you need the b43fwcutter
<GhotiPhud> ah
<Gnine> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kahrytan> stefg->  yeah but does the bug report show it
<GhotiPhud> didn't show up in restricted drivers this time
<stefg> kahrytan: i got that idea from launchpad iirc
<kahrytan> stefg->  oh cool
<_ZeuZ_> GhotiPhud, just install it.. It will take care of everything
<Gnine> sounds logical enuff, stefg
<kahrytan> stefg->  but they will make it real patch
<_ZeuZ_> if you did compile your kernel with it built-in, then you-ll have to restart..
<GhotiPhud> okay
<GhotiPhud> I'll try it out
<GhotiPhud> thanks
<_ZeuZ_> No problem
<_ZeuZ_> Once you have installed it, do modprobe b43
<stefg> kahrytan: depends on wether pulseaudio or flashplugin-nonfree is to blame. pulse can be fixed, flash cannot (at least not by ubuntu, just by adobe)
<_ZeuZ_> and then iwconfig to see if it's allready up, if not, try ifconfig wlanX up
<_ZeuZ_> Talking about Flash, when is it going to be a native 64bits version out there? :(
<kahrytan> stefg-> fat chance adobe will do it anytime soon
<Zambezi> _ZeuZ_: How much memory do you got?
<_ZeuZ_> 1gb
<jimmygoon> !forum
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<stefg> _ZeuZ_: write to adobe and complain ... flashplugin- *nonfree* ...
<Zambezi> _ZeuZ_: Then I don't see why you should use 64 bit.
<jimmygoon> :(
<_ZeuZ_> though, I hate the performance loose on size modifications, and on full ledged window size
<Gnine> #ubuntuforums.. right..
<_ZeuZ_> Zambezi, because of performance?
<acidBURN> have they fix flash in firefox?
<_ZeuZ_> packages not adapted, are not indicator
<_ZeuZ_> and I compile all with apt-build
<Zambezi> _ZeuZ_: Compare to few packages?
<_ZeuZ_> compare to all, I built my whole KDE, Xchat, and pretty much all I use myself
<_ZeuZ_> with 03 (agressive) enhacement
<Auctionedllama> Hey, where can I get a converter that converts videos into 3gp?
<kahrytan> stefg->  does ff2 carry the problem?
<Auctionedllama> ?
<_ZeuZ_> Auctionedllama, Try theora
<_ZeuZ_> of fffdshow
<_ZeuZ_> theora should work lovely
<jbroome> try google
<Auctionedllama> ok
<Auctionedllama> uhm is theora in add/remove?
<_ZeuZ_> you mean in the repos? I dunno, I use Debian, and they are on debianmultimedia xD
<_ZeuZ_> I was testing Hardy, and thought I might be able to help..
<nosrednaekim> Auctionedllama: should be installed by default
<Auctionedllama> ya, I'm not seeing that
<Ergo^> does anyone have problem with flash and no sound ?
<_ZeuZ_> I repeat, browse for it in debianmultimedia
<mojo> I am still stuck with my keboard problem... none of the GNOME kbd layout settings make any difference, evne though it was set for my keyboard (HP SK-2505 Internet Keyboard).  My NUM PAD works fine in a virtual terminal, but NOT in XWindows.  Eek!
<_ZeuZ_> packages for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/*Insert whatever here*Ubuntu are all based on Debian
<stefg> kahrytan: don't know. but since the main actors are flash and pulseaudio my guess would be that FF2 will crashh, too
<Auctionedllama> ok
<kahrytan> stefg->  let me test it ... i dont use ff3 due to google
<_ZeuZ_> lol @ due to google
<_ZeuZ_> I'm having a bad time with SQL Inject ME
<_ZeuZ_> talking about that
<Auctionedllama> _zeuz_ so google debianmultimedia?
<kahrytan> _ZeuZ_-> But its true. I dont use ff3 because of google.
<_ZeuZ_> Why's that?
<_ZeuZ_> Last beta is pretty much stable even with Hotmail AJAX web apps
<kahrytan> _ZeuZ_->  Google extension support or lack there of.
<GhotiPhu1> did the b43-fwcutter, but now I'm getting 1Mb/s
 * stefg is soooo glad to get rid of gutsy
<_ZeuZ_> GhotiPhu1, it's and advice
<_ZeuZ_> GhotiPhu1, it's and advance
<GhotiPhu1> ??
<Ergo^> does anyone else have problem with flash and no sound at all with flash movies ?
<_ZeuZ_> now check and paste here the output of iwconfig
<Auctionedllama> ??
<mojo> Okay, the num pad ALSO works in GDM (tried switch-user), so it's some GNOME thing then???
<kahrytan> stefg->  Using Gutsy just proved you were gutsy enough to use Hardy.
<GhotiPhu1>  Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=27 dBm
<_ZeuZ_> paste all the output
<mojo> _ZeuZ_::  use pastebin!
<stefg> kahrytan: even hardy alpha 5 was already better than that dud round that gutsy represented
<_ZeuZ_> He should allready know that
<_ZeuZ_> mojo: He should allready know that
<kahrytan> _ZeuZ_-> ->  Google Sync isnt avail for FF3. And I use it to keep bookmarks insync between dual boots. p.s I will only google based syncs.
<mojo> gotcha _ZeuZ_
<GhotiPhu1> haha, I knew that
<XceII> After using sound for 10 mins, it breaks till i re-boot, is there a work around?
<GhotiPhu1> that's why I didn't want to paste it al
<Gnine> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<_ZeuZ_> if you don't we wont be able to make sure why is it that way, example: bad signal, high signal noise, low signal strenght
<_ZeuZ_> kahrytan, well, thingys to be corrected ;)
<GhotiPhu1> http://pastebin.com/m25718c78
<_ZeuZ_> though you can hack the xpi files to be into it
<_ZeuZ_> I mean, to work around
<mojo> some pastebin integration plugin for xchat would be nice :P
<_ZeuZ_> mojo, there's allready one
<mojo> re-he-ally?  that's flippin cool!
<Auctionedllama> _zeuz_ ok I downloaded debian multimedia, and instaleld.. now what?
<kahrytan> _ZeuZ_->  Just when will google developers fix it..
<mojo> know it's name off hand?
<_ZeuZ_> Auctionedllama, now update the repos, and you'll find it there
<_ZeuZ_> not really mojo, but I've seen it
<_ZeuZ_> my fellows on debian-es use it
<mojo> i'll dig around for it later... first, my number pad must work or die
<Auctionedllama> how do I update the repos lol?
<_ZeuZ_> kahrytan, meh, lazzy boy ;)
<kahrytan> Im  running off flash videos on youtube on clean install and pulseaudio
<mojo> (and it's playin dead pretty well)
<_ZeuZ_> sudo apt-get update
<GhotiPhu1> does it look good ZueZ?
<Auctionedllama> thanks mate
<_ZeuZ_> GhotiPhu1, for a minut I forgot about you xD
<_ZeuZ_> well, the tx rate will not be higher because of not enough transmission in air at time
<mojo> kahrytan::  me too, ONLY prob was clean install picked my mobo sound card, had to change pulse and gnome to the audigy
<_ZeuZ_> try if you can browse confortably, and then we'll messure it
<_ZeuZ_> ALSA FTL!
<GhotiPhu1> it was moving alright when going to pastebin
<seamus7> Hi .. after upgrading .. not sure it's the culprit .. but after upgrading, links I click in other programs don't automatically open firefox .. they do nothing ... any help?
 * Gnine uses alsa, no issues
<_ZeuZ_> GhotiPhu1, then, there's no apparent problem
 * _ZeuZ_ Loves ALSA... He's been using it since Red Hat 6
<_ZeuZ_> Once again, TX/RX rate means virtually nothing, it's just a way to messure the link quality against signal strenght, and will reflect the maximum ammount of transmited data
<Auctionedllama> _zeuz_ i am looking in add/remove and can't find theora
<_ZeuZ_> since this value is automatic
<_ZeuZ_> it will change
<mojo> am i correct that pulse still needs something like alsa for the actual output (other than net sinks)?
<_ZeuZ_> mojo< I've read that too
<kahrytan> mojo->  4th video .. still good.
<mojo> pulse is way cool though as compared to esd
<_ZeuZ_> Auctionedllama, problem there is that it's not recognizing you're distro, hence it's discargind it...
<_ZeuZ_> Letme handle a DEB to you
<mojo> bbiaf
<Auctionedllama> ok
<_ZeuZ_> still alsa is the most stable one
 * mojo is away: Away
<_ZeuZ_> not counting developed
<jbroome> !away > mojo
<Gnine> !theora
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about theora - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gnine> tough
<kahrytan> Truth Happens .. i like the music in it
<_ZeuZ_> ffmpeg2theora is the package you should look for, Auctionedllama
<Auctionedllama> on google?
<_ZeuZ_> nop, in your system repos
<Gnine> and try !synaptic instead of add/remove
<_ZeuZ_> (through synaptic or whatever)
<Auctionedllama> k thanks mate
<kahrytan> I'm on my fifth youtube video ..
<_ZeuZ_> kahrytan, what are you testing? ;)
<kahrytan> _ZeuZ_->  see if firefox 2 crashes
<GhotiPhu1> everything seems to work perfect with wireless now.  Thanks!
<GhotiPhu1> much better than in Gutsy
<_ZeuZ_> GhotiPhu1, no problem, visit us regularily to keep up to dat
<GhotiPhu1> except that in Gutsy it prompted you to install
<_ZeuZ_> Well, that might have been a problem with jockey..
<GhotiPhu1> are they going to add that back in with the release?
<_ZeuZ_> But, I do not know much about *ubuntus architecture for firmware so, I won't talk ;)
<GhotiPhu1> ha, understood
<_ZeuZ_> GhotiPhu1, they should I guess
<_ZeuZ_> and since this channel is logged, I think they'll read it
<GhotiPhu1> hope so
<Auctionedllama> _zeuz_, kay I got it, how do I convert vids now
<GhotiPhu1> maybe I'll just come in every once in a while and suggest it
<GhotiPhu1> with different names
<GhotiPhu1> lol
<_ZeuZ_> ffmpeg input.format output.new_format
<jbroome> Auctionedllama: seriously?  You're not even going to poke at it first to check it out?
<Auctionedllama> jbroome, I am on a tight schedule, and I can't even find it in apps
<afallenhope> hey is there a way of just reinstalling ubuntu?
<_ZeuZ_> Auctionedllama, Allready wrote you how to do that ;)
<NW2190> Hi, I'm trying to install a program called memaid in Hardy and I get an error that, according to the bug report, is fixed by using a .debdiff file. How to use the .debfile though?
<_ZeuZ_> patch it
<_ZeuZ_> patch -p1 patchfile
<Heston> hello, i was attempting a fresh install with a custom partition layout when I was told the install might fail because my root partition wasnt 2 gigs. Does this mean ubuntu will try to install everything in root, even if i created a seperate swap, /tmp, /var, /usr, and /home?
<afallenhope> it'd be a lot easier to reinstall ubuntu then to figure out what I did and reverse
<_ZeuZ_> then recompile
<_ZeuZ_> Heston, it's logical that only base system will go onto /
<_ZeuZ_> heston, the rest, will go as you partitioned it
<afallenhope> Anyone?
<stefg> Heston: you failed to tell the installer ...
<_ZeuZ_> if you installed a minimal system, you'll have no problem
<Heston> _ZeuZ_, then why is it complaining about my root partition, which is aproximately 256 megs, which should be more than plenty
<_ZeuZ_> afallenhope, yes, format, and reinstall
<afallenhope> ummm...
<afallenhope> can the recovery partition do that?
<tawt> when i try to run hardy on kernal 2.6.24-16, i get a black screen.  how can i fix this to use the newer kernal?
<kahrytan> afallenhope-> if you put /home on seperate partition, you keep all your configuration settings on reinstalls. And further more, you can use !clone steps to clone your packages.
<_ZeuZ_> if it was DSL, it would fit there, and space will be not a problem
<afallenhope> I don't really want to
<kahrytan> !clone > afallenhope
<_ZeuZ_> but Ubuntu requires way more than that, even for the base system
<afallenhope> I just want to reinstall everything
<afallenhope> but keep all the partitions
<Heston> thats ridiculous
<_ZeuZ_> just format the one that's mounted as /
<_ZeuZ_> and keep the rest
<jbroome> 256 megs for / ?
<kahrytan> afallenhope-> Did you make separate /home?
<afallenhope> don't know
<kahrytan> default install doesnt
<_ZeuZ_> Heston: Try DSL if you want a minimal fast system based on Debian that will run fast even in a 386 with 16mb of RAM
<afallenhope> I just popped in the CD dragged the percentage of the hard drive I want it to use
<afallenhope> and then click "install"
<afallenhope> lol
<stefg> Heston: you need to go to manual partitionining and state the mountpoints for your partitions. I see a reason for /boot  and /home as separate ones, but /tmp should be a tmpfs anyway and /var on its own partition might be good on servers, but usually isnt worth the hassle on a home desktop
<Heston> _ZeuZ_, this isnt about being minimal, i shouldnt need 2 gigs for a root partition on any distro
 * kahrytan always does manual settings.
<Heston> stefg, i clearly did that
<_ZeuZ_> Heston, well, you would.
<_ZeuZ_> Depending on it of course.
<tawt> Can someone help me please?  when i try to run hardy on kernal 2.6.24-16, i get a black screen.  how can i fix this to use the newer kernal?
<_ZeuZ_> BSD (freeBSD) requires less than 500mb
<_ZeuZ_> but, for example, OpenSUSE requires more than 5gb
<kahrytan> stefg->  On default ff2 install, it doesnt crash after playing more then 5 videos.
<Heston> my debian desktop which im currently using only has a 256 meg root
<_ZeuZ_> And with Ubuntu, you cannot personalize what's going to be installed and whats not
<Auctionedllama> _zeuz_, Iam having some trouble here
<Auctionedllama> I typed in ffmpeg hitman1.avi hitman2.3gp
<afallenhope> ummm
<_ZeuZ_> cat /proc/partitions Heston ;)
<stefg> Heston: so if you can reproduce that (with a desktop install) it's time for a bug report. in my case an alternate install works with separate partitions
<_ZeuZ_> and of course show us the output
<Auctionedllama> and it said "overwrite hitman1.avi?" and I said yes, and then it said it had no input files.
<_ZeuZ_> x'D
<afallenhope> I did a desktop install I think
<_ZeuZ_> man ffmpeg
<Auctionedllama> I type man?
<Auctionedllama> ogm
<_ZeuZ_> that would clear your doubts
<_Rambaldi_> i have been asking this for a while now, how do i stop the blockiness in my video when it horizontal pans. its really annoying i have nvidia card
<_ZeuZ_> man COMMAND display the manual of the command
<tawt> Can someone help me please?  when i try to run hardy on kernal 2.6.24-16, i get a black screen.  how can i fix this to use the newer kernal?
<Auctionedllama> kthx mate
<Heston> _ZeuZ_, dont believe me? http://pastebin.com/m29fc0657
<seamus7> how can I make links in programs open Firefox.. they used to before the upgrade ... specifically I'm talking about pidgin and twhirl .. when I click links in them nothing happens.
<Heston> hda1 being the root partition
<_ZeuZ_> Hmm, seems more like a SWAP if you ask me ;) if you-re using GNome, then it's not possible since it's allready more than that, so KDE
<Heston> no, its gnome
<_ZeuZ_> no can do then xD
<seamus7> _Rambaldi_ do you have enough RAM? are there many other programs running during the video playback? have you tried playing the video in other video players?
<_ZeuZ_> I also use debian, ut with KDE and my apps, I have consumed more than 1gb
<Heston> what are you talking about, this is already running perfectly fine
<Auctionedllama> _zeuz_ wowzers this is confusing D:
<Heston> your root partition will not be effected at all from your desktop environment
<Heston> so i have no idea what you're talking about
<kahrytan> Auctionedllama->  Im betting _ZeuZ_  is an advanced user.
<Auctionedllama> kahrytan, no idea what that means xD
<kahrytan> Auctionedllama->  so i got something better for you
<Auctionedllama> kahrytan, ooo?
<cyclonut> quick question: what file do I need to edit (command line) to add software sources?
<_ZeuZ_> base installations install all of it to the / root partition
<tomd123> are the next few days, bug squasher days?
<mojo> jbroome::  [ ] Announce Away Messages now unticked in xchat :) :: reading back..
<kahrytan> Auctionedllama-> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/avi+%26+mp4+converter?content=64899
<tawt> Can someone help me please?  when i try to run hardy on kernal 2.6.24-16, i get a black screen.  how can i fix this to use the newer kernal?
<_Rambaldi_> nothing to do with any of that, i have 4G ram, vlc and mplayer even flash from bbc iplayer, pretty much every video fullscreen seamus7
<Heston> _ZeuZ_, only if you do not provide seperate /var and /usr partitions
<_ZeuZ_> either way, Heston, your problem is that you cannot personalize the instalation of ubuntu
<kahrytan> Auctionedllama->  Nautilus script that when you right click on a avi/mp4 file, you choose the script and it pops up dialog prefs.
<_ZeuZ_> True.
<_Rambaldi_> seamus7, if this was windows, i would say i do not have video drivers for my card.
<_ZeuZ_> But since they have no tags there I cant check that...
<Heston> _ZeuZ_, then why would they offer manual partitioning
<Auctionedllama> kahrytan, I need to be able to convery to 3gp
<Auctionedllama> *convert
<_ZeuZ_> Heston> you can manage partitions, not packages to be installed
<jbroome> mojo: :) thanks
<Heston> which allows me to set the appropiate mount points
<Heston> _ZeuZ_, that is irrelavent
<_ZeuZ_> Still Ubuntu Basefiles are way more heavy than 256mb
<_ZeuZ_> check the repos and check their sizes
<kahrytan> Auctionedllama->  it converts avi/mp4
<Auctionedllama> to any file?
<mojo> jbroome::  you know if it's an xchat or irc server (channel) setting?
<Bassetts> hi, since yesterday my usb flash drives will not automount, they show up under Places but I have to go to Places > FlashDriveName in order for it to mount and appear on the desktop
<seamus7> _Rambaldi_ is it just one particular video file or all videos you play?
<_ZeuZ_> Bassetts: perhaps a problem with automount?
<_Rambaldi_> all videos
<Auctionedllama> kahrytan, both download links are dead
<kahrytan> Auctionedllama->  no
<_ZeuZ_> or, with hal
<_ZeuZ_> Bassetts, try /etc/init.d/hald restart
<Bassetts> _ZeuZ_: well I have checked all the automount properties and permissions, all seem fine
<_ZeuZ_> Bassetts, try /etc/init.d/hald restart
<Auctionedllama> the first one just give me code kahrytan,
<_ZeuZ_> then plug it in
<mojo> I read ubotu's clone info, but wonder if it is safe to appy a package list from gutsy to a fresh hardy?  or is it meant for recovery and replication only?
<kahrytan> Auctionedllama->  crap. doesnt do 3gp
<Auctionedllama> mann
<kahrytan> Auctionedllama->  which is the program.
<mojo> (i have such a package list and just did a clean install)
<Auctionedllama> huh?
<kahrytan> Auctionedllama-> bash script
<Bassetts> _ZeuZ_: sudo: /etc/init.d/hald: command not found do you mean hal?
<Auctionedllama> ok, well can you possibly find me one that does do 3gp?
<Auctionedllama> I am googling for one ATM
<_ZeuZ_> dang, yes hal
<Bassetts> ok _ZeuZ_
<_ZeuZ_> I renamed it so it's hal-demon
<_ZeuZ_> daaaaaaaaamn, 3 hours left till I finally get Core Impact...
<kahrytan> Auctionedllama->  I wish people would stop referring people to command line
<Auctionedllama> found one, its a tar.bz2, how do I install it?
<Bassetts> _ZeuZ_: not helped =( I did not think it will, system has been restarted since then
<_ZeuZ_> wait a sec
<_ZeuZ_> lettme see something
<kahrytan> Auctionedllama->  no.
<Auctionedllama> ??
<_ZeuZ_> Bassetts: install hald-addon-storange
<Bassetts> _ZeuZ_: does not exist
<kahrytan> Auctionedllama->  the link .. converter is a bash script.. no binary
<_ZeuZ_> it indeed does... It's shown that way in ps ax, though I don't know the package name
<Bassetts> oh I see
<Auctionedllama> but you said it doesn't convert 3gp?
<Bassetts> _ZeuZ_: it shows up in ps aux
<Some_Person> What is PulseAudio?
<_ZeuZ_> Bassetts, try killing the process
<_ZeuZ_> and then reboot
<_ZeuZ_> the problem might be at the sessions
<Bassetts> _ZeuZ_: the laptop has been restarted a number of times since the problem started
<kahrytan> Auctionedllama->  you want toconvert to 3gp?
<_ZeuZ_> That does not matter
<Auctionedllama> yes
<Auctionedllama> .avi to .3gp
<_ZeuZ_> the session stores data that will mess you up
<Bassetts> ok _ZeuZ_ give me a few mins
<_ZeuZ_> that's why I tell you to kill -9 that process
<_ZeuZ_> then reboot
<_ZeuZ_> the process should start with no sessions messing around
<Bassetts> _ZeuZ_: there are two running
<JPSman> is it possible to torrent hardy and then install automaticlly from the torrent?
<_ZeuZ_> kill them both
<_ZeuZ_> kill -9 processID
<kahrytan> Auctionedllama-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193754&highlight=Avidemux+3gp
<JPSman> er that is upgrade from the torrent?
<Auctionedllama> ya that doesn't convert to 3gp
<Bassetts> _ZeuZ_: restarting, back in a min
<mojo> !pulse | Some_Person
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mojo> !pulseaudio | Some_Person
<ubotu> Some_Person: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Some_Person> What is ESD?
<mojo> !esd | Some_Person
<ubotu> Some_Person: esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<mojo> Some_Person::  okay, ESD is a sound server in that it takes the outputs of many programs and mixes them onto the hardware output channel
<kahrytan> !info winff
<Some_Person> So ESD is like ALSA
<ubotu> Package winff does not exist in hardy
<_ZeuZ_> !info w64codecs
<ubotu> Package w64codecs does not exist in hardy
<Some_Person> So, in hardy, should I use ALSA or PulseAudio, and how would I switch?
<_ZeuZ_> !info w64
<ubotu> Package w64 does not exist in hardy
<mojo> Some_Person::  PulseAudio is an advanced sound server with low latency abilities, multiple sinks (outputs), and the ability to do stuff like change the volume of the input streams (turn down Adobe Flash Video but keep Amarok up, or vice versa), re-route sound to/from different sound cards on-the-fly, etc.
<Some_Person> How would I switch from ALSA to PulseAudio?
<mojo> Some_Person:: I *think* that PulseAudio uses ALSA for it's output.  Alsa is like the hardware driver layer for Pulse
<Some_Person> so..... how do you use pulse?
<mojo> Some_Person::  but Pulse can have different back-ends, like a network streaming output (and input), to bounce sound streams between physical machines.
<mojo> Some_Person::  PulseAudio brings a lot of cool functionality to the table
<Some_Person> I like the part about changing input stream volume
<Some_Person> But how do I use it?
<tawt> Can someone help me please?  when i try to run hardy on kernal 2.6.24-16, i get a black screen.  how can i fix this to use the newer kernal?
<mojo> PulseAudio in Hardy puts an icon in your sytem tray.  While sounds are playing from different programs at the same time, click the icon and select Volume Control.  Each output stream will have it's own volume controls, and you can right-click them to re-route them to different outputs, like if you have two sound cards, one to the desk spkrs and one to the stereo
<Some_Person> Is it the good ol' GNOME volume icon?
<JPSman> is the wireless working sub-par in hardy?
<alex_mayorga> anyone to help me get my X back?
<tomd123> Why doesn't ubuntu support motioneye by default out of the box or at least have a package? (webcam, laptop)
<alex_mayorga> I get "init screen failed" :(
<tomd123> I had to compile my own driver and it works and all but I don't understand why they wouldn't include it as a package
<alex_mayorga> JPSman, a little with broadcom chips
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, ping, you busy?
<kahrytan> Auctionedllama->  I got nothing for you.. looks like command line for you. Winf looked promiseing though
<kahrytan> Auctionedllama-> WINFF
<mojo> Some_Person::  Programs typically write sound to the dsp device presented by ALSA.  If one program is writing to the device node (everything is a file in unix, even devices - device nodes are "files" you write to devices with, or read), then another gets lockd out.  Thus one sound stream at a time.  ESD solved that problem by making a fake software dsp, iirc, that programs could use and not block eachother.  it routed the mix to the rea
<mojo> l /dev/dsp or whatever.
<mojo> Some_Person::  PulseAudio is a drop in replacement for ESD, but way more advanced.
<Some_Person> Well, ALSA supports <1 at a time
<mojo> none at a time?
<Some_Person> sorry, thats >1
<mojo> well i am not truly expert here, that is the gist of it though.  i think you've been using esd and just not aware of it.
<Some_Person> I had different sounds playing at the same time in Gutsy
<mojo> Some_Person::  Gutsy had ESD on top of ALSA.
<Some_Person> oh, ok
<Some_Person> and hardy has Pulse on top of ALSA
<mojo> Some_Person::  Yeah.  It replaces a piece you've been using with a way cooler version.
<elliott> can anyone help me install hardy rc1 on my mac mini? It says it installs correctly, but when I go to restart it doesn't boot. when I re-enter the install CD and select "boot from first hard disk", i get a blinking cursor and the computer hangs. someone else told me to make sure I was using the correct architecture, and I am.
<Some_Person> but I can't find where you change different input volumes
<mooboo1> i want kernel 2.6.25!!
<mooboo1> it has PIE protection and group scheduling!
<mojo> elliott::  you get any boot up messages at all?  does it stop in-process or never display a thing past GRUB?
<elliott> i don't even see grub
<mooboo1> i have two directories with same files but different time on some, how do i sync them so they most recent files get transfered to each other?
<mojo> elliott::  ooohh...
<Auctionedllama> whats the command to install a file?
<mojo> elliott::  um, it is possible to re-install grub from the livecd.  can you see the hdd under a livecd boot?
<rsk> install a file? :o
<Auctionedllama> kahrytan, found a program, can't install it http://www.miksoft.net/mobileMediaConverter.htm
<mojo> !aptitude | Auctionedllama
<ubotu> Auctionedllama: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<elliott> mojo: yeah, and i can mount it and stuff
<kahrytan> Auctionedllama->  look at pm.
<mojo> elliott::  well that is good.  i don't know much about mac minis though, never even seen one first hand.  but the machine won't pick up the boot-loader?  i only presume it boots like a pc does, reading the first block off the disk and executing the binary boot loader that is there
<elliott> yeah, and i was running gutsy fine not 2 hours ago
<mojo> elliott::  if you cant get grub to re-install it's binary boot loader and /boot files from the livecd, you may search out to see how you restore the original apple boot sector to the disk.  you can probalby do that under linux if you get a copy of the boot sector.  i presume you didn't make a copy of it to a file first.
<bluefoxx> O.o
<pen> is there a command app to encode aac format?
<pen> like mp4
<bluefoxx> theres a name i recognize, though it is impossible for it to be who i know by that name lol
<mojo> pen faac i think
<pen> mojo: thx
<mojo> pen np
<kahrytan> mojo->  ever seen WINFF?
<mojo> kahrytan::  no what is it?
<pen> no man page for faac?????
<kahrytan> mojo-> winff.org
<mojo> kahrytan::  got it
<Edulix> hi
<mojo> pen try info faac?
<Some_Person> Does anyone know how to actually use PulseAudio in Hardy?
<pen> :D works
<pen> thx again
<kahrytan> mojo->  I guess it fills the void that tools like gui4ffmpeg is on windows
<Edulix> I get no sound when I resume after suspend, what file do I need to edit to tell ubuntu to reestart sound after suspend or to reload the sound module?
<pen> mojo: it's not info for faac, but for general purpose
<pen> mojo: :(
<NotSure> Hi, I want use the older Firefox v2.0.0.4 version - But not sure which files to select for uninstall of FF 3 Beta 5 ?
<mojo> kahrytan::  i am just looking at it now.
<NotSure> want to use
<elliott> mojo: th mac boot loader still runs, kind of. when you let it boot without the install CD, it just flshes a folder with a queston mrk, i'm assuming that means it can't find anything to boot to
<kahrytan> mojo->  gui that converts videos using ffmpeg
<elliott> it' when I try to boot to the HD from the install Cd that I get the bliking curso
<elliott> r
<mojo> elliott::  as i said i am not familiar with the mac mini, but i have read up on grub at their website, where it explains stage 1, stage 1.5 and stage 2 of the boot-loader process.  There are also ways to chain-load grub from another OS's boot loader, like Windows Vista's.  Vista bootloader likes to be king of the boot-loading hill best.  But grub can also chain to others.
<mojo> elliott::  http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html is actually an interesting read if you're wondering how it works
<mojo> pen::  hmmm... yeah weird no info text OR man page.  i guess it's faac --help or the website for docs
<pen> mojo: that's weird
<pen> mojo: maybe it's the only one?
<Cameron> @time
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: April 22 2008, 22:42:58 - Next meeting: Marketing meeting in 17 minutes
<strtok> anyone know if there's been a solution for the input/output (errno 5) error while installing ardy?
<chairmeleon> hello :)
<Who_> RAOF: Just thought I'd let you know: nvidia got back to me today about the bug report - which is nice. Dunno if anything will come of it, but I wouldn't have actually known about the bug report script if you hand't mentioned it (second time around ;))
<chairmeleon> is there anyone out there with a ralink rt2860 WLAN card?
<chairmeleon> or zepto zpro2 as they are also branded
<_Rambaldi_> can onboard wireless card on laptops be used for wep security testing? if not what usb wifi can be used for it
<strtok> what security?
<strtok> wep is not secure to begin with
<strtok> :P
<_Rambaldi_> i meant wpa
<newbie> I need help to configure my wireless card. when I try to set my card to monitor mode, I receive this error: wlan0			prism54pci - [phy0]/usr/local/sbin/airmon-ng: 895: cannot create /sys/class/ieee80211/phy0/add_iface: Directory nonexistent
<newbie> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<newbie>     SET failed on device mon0 ; No such device.
<newbie> mon0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<newbie> 				(monitor mode enabled on mon0)
<newbie>      any suggestions?
<tomasko> 'onboard wireless card' includes a large variety of cards. in general, i've found intel cards to be good in terms of security testing, stability, etc. anything atheros based should be good as well
<tomasko> newbie: first off, use pastebin
<newbie> tomasko, sorry about it, but I do not know what pastebin is
<elliott> http://www.dpaste.com/
<atlef> !paste | newbie:
<ubotu> newbie:: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<elliott> not depaste, but it's the same thing
<bluefoxx> errr...how do i kill/destroy a 'uninterruptable' proccess?
<_Rambaldi_> kill -9 tends to do it
<mojo> pen::  okay, there is NO docs avail. under /usr/share/doc/faac other than the basic license info, changelog, todo, etc.  There is SUPPOSED to be a WIKI with docs, but it is down.  Seems their website went down or transitioned last year and the wiki still isn't up.  You can try emailing faac-dev@lists.sourceforge.net to beg for a copy of the docs
<bluefoxx> _Rambaldi_: whats te command?
<bluefoxx> the*
<_Rambaldi_> find the pid and use the command kill -9 pid
<bluefoxx> _Rambaldi_: kk, tyvm
<_Rambaldi_> np
<kahrytan> bluefoxx->  you can use system monitor applet in top of top
<kahrytan> instead of top command
<bluefoxx> mt crashed when i told it to retension a tape >. > and tar cant find the tape device[/dev/tape/ dissapeared]
<_Rambaldi_> i prefer top command, system monitor takes cpu
<bluefoxx> T_T it wont die!
<_Rambaldi_> what stubborn program is this
<newbie> when I try to set my wireless card to monitor mode, I got this errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64045/. This happened after I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04. Anyone knows how to fix this problem?
<bluefoxx> _Rambaldi_: mt. i was about to retension a tape
<_Rambaldi_> i got the second error when i tried to put mine in monitor mode newbie
<_Rambaldi_> airmon-ng stop ath0 and airmon-ng start wifi0 put mine in monitor mode
#ubuntu+1 2008-04-23
<_Rambaldi_> well i have no idea what mt. is or tape retension
<newbie> _Rambaldi_, all right
<newbie> I tried to stop the current driver for my wireless card using modprobe -r prism54pci, but after that, my computer freezes and I have to shut it down
<ubuntucool123> has anyone got compiz working on Mobility Radeon 7500 and Ubuntu 8.04 RC?
<Who_> Does anyone know whether Envy will let me install and _older_ driver
<Who_> ?
<Mark_G> !envy | Who_
<ubotu> Who_: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Who_> Mark_G: I guess I'll install it and have a look :)
<ubuntucool123> ?
<Who_> Because some people with similar hardware have got workin suspend with the older version but not with the latest...
<Mark_G> Who_: it wasn't a reccommendation to use it.. it might bork your system..  better to look in synaptic. They usually have an older driver there.. Nvidia? should be there.
<strtok> i used to be able to install hardy on this same system -- now i get an input/output errno5 error
<Who_> Mark_G: when the nvidia-glx-new (as opposed to legacy) is selected the 'force version' option is missing
<Mark_G> Who_: I'm not a driver expert.. mine has worked seemlessly since Breezy badger.. so I'm not sure what "force version" does or where to implementment it.
<Who_> Mark_G: I know I have used it in the past to choose older versions of packages...
<ryancr> I have just installed hardy but the only way I was able to was to use acpi=off and acpi=off is still required even to boot now, has anyone else come across this?
<Who_> Mark_G: how much breakage would getting a version from gutsy cause?
<Mark_G> unknown
<Who_> Mark_G: any idea on whether it is sensible?
<theone_> is it that important to have rather than wait a short bit
<Mark_G> might work..
<theone_> so far things seem really solid for me
<theone_> i'm just waiting for things like libdvdcss
<theone_> actually that is one of the only things I don't have working yet.
<ryancr> Oh and this is just a desktop computer with a sata drive
<Who__> theone_: Where you asking me if it is important to have?
<ryancr> when I booted the live cd without acpi=off it would not find my hard drive
<theone_> yeah... just wondering what it was
<mmarker> Ok, I've hit my wits end with this one. Anyone know what is loading the nvidia.ko which is version 96.43.05, and X.org is using the "new" nvidia driver (IOW, what's autoloading the wrong module so I can kick it in the teeth)?
<newbie> _Rambaldi_, do you know how I can know how ubuntu is naming my wireless card?
<ubuntucool123> I have a trident video card in my old laptop. The laptop native resolution is 1024x768 but in 8.04 RC the max resolution is 800x600 for it. Anyway to fix this?
<theone_> ubuntucool123, you might try configuring x
<theone_> ever done that before?
<Who__> theone_: I am trying to downgrade my nividia driver because suspend doesn't work but I have seen a bug report that says for some guy with similar hardware, similar setup 169.09 worked but 169.12 didn't (and it failed in the same way...) so I wanted to try it. I think waiting for new verions won't fix it...
<cyclonut> I need to transfer an entire directory and subdirectories to a remote server using sftp. However, that doesnt happen when just using "put". How do I do this?
<theone_> ah... well, if it's not your production server or something, why not try it out.
<_Rambaldi_> iwconfig newbie
<Who__> ubuntucool123: I had trouble with the trident driver on an _old_ laptop of mine and found using vesa to be much smoother. This was a chip with just 2mb ram...
<Who__> theone_: yea, I guess :)
<ubuntucool123> ok i will change the driver in xorg.conf
<Who__> ubuntucool123: and then you can use the tool displayconfig-gtk to tell the system you have a 1024x768 monitor and set the resolution. (You could do that in xorg, too...)
<Who__> *xorg.conf too
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to force a time server sync?
<crimsun> kahrytan: run ntpdate by hand.
<kahrytan> crimsun->  no servers can be used
<mmarker> ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<mmarker> need a timeserver on the commandline
<kahrytan> socket in use
<newbie> _Rambaldi_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64050/ this is what I get when I type iwconfig. The thing is that I try to stop both cards from monitor mode, but the leds on my external cards are still blinking, do you have any suggestions?
<jbroome> kahrytan: sudo pkill ntp
<mmarker> hmm. ntpd is running then
<mmarker> How off is your clock, perchance?
<jbroome> ntpdate pool.ntp.org, or sudo /etc/init.d/ntp restart
<kahrytan> jbroome-> i woke up this morning with 12/hr different and i had clock applet sync set.
<_Rambaldi_> so you have 2 cards? how come, and from the iwconfig, they are not in monitor mode. newbie
<kahrytan> jbroome->  hows that waaaaaaay off?
<newbie> _Rambaldi_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64051/
<Who__> theone_: I have a reason not to try it out: I'd need to go to an older kernel... which seems pretty tedious!
<michael> Hey everyone! I just upgraded to 8.04 rc1 and I am having compiz issues, is there anyone who wouldn't mind helping out?
<thompa> i need to increase the speed of the curser on my touchpad
<thompa> is there a way to increase the cursor speed?
<thompa> pointer speed*
<atlef> system - preferences - mouse
<Who__> Can someone talk me through naming on the nvidia drivers packages?
<thompa> atlef: thanks i know that one, but isnt acceleration something else?
<manfromns> hello
<atlef> thompa: no
<manfromns> if i upgrade from gutsy to hardy will i lose files etc?
<thompa> atlef: then i have a problem, because it does not move smoothly
<Who__> specifically will nvidia-glx-new_169.09+2.6.24.9-10.28_i386.deb work if uname -r gives 2.6.24-16-generic
<cyclonut> anyone familiar with sftp?
<_Rambaldi_> newbie, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64053/
<thompa> atlef: it worked fine in debian, and accelration here makes it jerk forward faster
<kahrytan> yup yup/ Alien Arena package is broken/
<atlef> thompa: then i don't know
<newbie> _Rambaldi_, all right, thank you
<_Rambaldi_> which i could be more help
<thompa> atlef: im going to compare what debian has maybe
<michael> are there known ati issues? after i upgraded window movement is choppy and slow
<atlef> thompa: maybe
<kahrytan> Where  do i report alien-arena package?
<thompa> atlef: if i start to move touchpad a little faster it just takes off too fast , and if accelration low it moves too slow
<thompa> its like a space coverage issue
<atlef> thompa: search for touchpad in synaptic
<thompa> atlef: thanks ill try that again,
<atlef> thompa: there are some packages there
<peter78> I'm experiencing a LOT of freezes recently in ubuntu
<peter78> any help?
<pen> peter78: freezes? compiz?
<peter78> pen, I have compiz enabled but it has done it without and tbh compiz is using fck all cpu and memory
<thompa> i cant get on the forums i get always image verification
<thompa> google too weird
<dny> i can't run compiz on my pos computer without it getting destroyed ;<
<pen> peter78: what command did you use to start it?
<peter78> to start compiz?
<thompa> are the ubuntu forums down?
<thompa> it keeps asking me to verify image
<peter78> pen, start compiz or my computer?
<_derspankster> thompa: no, the forums are not down
<Who_> wohoo! I have suspend working with nvidia! I am not using the nvidia-glx-new but instead nvidia-glx. Simple!
<pen> peter78: compiz
<peter78> pen, default I think, 1 sec I'll look in sessions
<peter78> pen, it doesn't say, I just enable it in appearance
<thompa> _derspankster: well its asking to verify images so i can search, ive typed about a dozen so far
<pen> peter78: ok.
<pen> peter78: enable compiz, go to process monitor
<pen> peter78: look up the command used by compiz
<thompa> im trying to figure out how to install synaptic. touchpad
<Who_> RAOF: as you seem to be the guru for these things perhaps you could mention to people in my situation that this coudl work :) THanks for your help. Is there any way I can try the 169.09 version?
<_derspankster> thompa: the site has changed a bit but I'm having problem searching
<thompa> _derspankster: same with google search every now and then
<peter78> pen, compiz.real
<thompa> says i got security issue possibly
<pen> peter78: no other --thing?
<peter78> pen, ?
<thompa> _derspankster: i think it might be firefox
<pen> peter78: there should have a "Command Line " column
<pen> peter78: are you looking at the right column?
<Prez00> For people in the know, what do you make of this guy's comments, I went to look at the bugs and they all seem pretty serious for average users to figure out: http://lwn.net/Articles/279111/#Comments
<peter78> pen, no just process name, status, % cpu, nice, ID, memory
<thompa> Prez00: ive had some tough times here, finally got wireless to work but its impossible for average user, also usb is borked
<thompa> Prez00: basically i have to uninstall a bunch of crap and then start from scratch
<pen> peter78: go to edit|preference
<pen> peter78: check command line in the indormation fields
<pen> information
<Prez00> thompa: wow, has this been normal with other LTS releases?
<thompa> Prez00: its same on 3 computers, so far automount is broke of usb devices
<Prez00> I had little trouble upgrading from dapper to gutsy, it felt like good upgrade on almost all aspects
<shane2peru> hmm, firefox3, does it use the same bookmark setup?  I moved all my bookmarks, and it didn't work.
<_derspankster> Prez00: to be fair, personally I've had very few issues with the upgrade - for what it's worth
<thompa> Prez00: it all worked in gutsy, kernel problem here
<LinuxGuy1234> I'll be testing Hardy!
<Prez00> _derspankster: good to hear..
<kahrytan> Who said suspend worked for them?
<Prez00> I mean, I can "fix" these issues follwoing workarounds, but average users are dead if these bugs are true..
<kahrytan> Who_->  Consider your fortunate suspend works for you.
<khaotik> i updated to ubuntu 8.4 last night and it messed my sound up. everything sounds likes static. can i fix this??
<kahrytan> khaotik->  correction: 8.04
<thompa> Prez00: i agree. walkmans wont mount anymore unless you manually edit stuff, no clue why
<Who_> kahrytan: I have spend quite a while trying to get a solution!
<khaotik> my bad. slip of the finger. im trying to type to fast i am in class right now
<Who_> it is a regression in the nvidia driver
<kahrytan> Who_->  I got a noimage error on suspend and hibernation.
<keanu> At some point (can't say when) my flash drives stopped automounting, displaying the error "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume."
<keanu> any idea on the cause?
<Who_> kahrytan: Have you tried the config steps from the wiki?
<thompa> keanu: i got that too
<Who_> (ie enabling NvAGP, etc)?
<keanu> thompa, did you find a fix?
<kahrytan> Who_-> bot link please
<thompa> keanu: i had to manually edit fstab and mount etc
<genie> Hi all I just copy all the update to /var/cache/apt/archives/ and when I run the system update in Ubuntu 8.04 again download same update from internet?! why this happened?
<keanu> thompa, sigh =/
<kahrytan> thompa->  did you use nautilus to set options?
<thompa> keanu: i would wait, its same here on a couple of machines
<keanu> thompa, ok
<thompa> kahrytan: sorry im not sure
<thompa> kahrytan: where are nautalis options?
<Bryan_sierra> I have a nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400M GS (rev a1), and everytime I boot up with the nVidia drivers, my x becomes all...liney...
<Bryan_sierra> any help?
<thompa> kahrytan: if you mean like media handling , i tried
<genie> restricted driver not work with me, I remove it and now display ok
<genie> Hi all I just copy all the update to /var/cache/apt/archives/ and when I run the system update in Ubuntu 8.04 again download same update from internet?! why this happened?
<genie> any one know why this happened?
<kahrytan> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bryan_sierra> genie, yeah. But when I go to standby, my computer doesn't return from suspend.
<Bryan_sierra> s/standby/suspend
<tawt> can anyone help me?  on the grub menu i have hardy for both 2.6.24-16 and 2.6.22-14.  the newest one, 2.6.24-16 won't boot into ubuntu.  how can i fix this?
<genie> Bryan_sierra, try to install the driver from nvidia website
<Bryan_sierra> genie, tried that too.
<ezzieyguywuf> whats the deal with xgl in hardy heron? i've got xserver-xgl installed but I can't seem to log into an xgl session
<Bryan_sierra> genie, even used the 'beta' one from april 10th. Same issue.
<Bryan_sierra> also tried an older one, it was also broken.
<genie> Bryan_sierra, sorry I don't know - ask more expert users
<slackd00d> i installed 8.04 beta and now im upgrading the packages it wants to, but it wants to remove volumeid. is that alright?
<genie> slackd00d, yes this happened to me too - update remove some packages
<slackd00d> genie: but on another system after i did that my UID or whatever the partitions are called messed up
<slackd00d> UUID
<genie> slackd00d, sorry this not happened to me
<Bryan_sierra> hmm
<LinuxGuy1234> tawt: try the the 2.6.22-14 kernel
<tawt> linuxguy1234:  that's what i'm using right now
<tawt> linuxguy1234:  but i want to fix the suspend
<AnswerGuy> Is there an easy way to find out if Hardy will support SystemTap (kprobes?)
 * AnswerGuy answers his own question by trying: aptitude search systemtap .... DUH!)
<Sergeant_Pony> lol
<Luckrider> double lol
<Sergeant_Pony> you are the answerguy
<Luckrider> hmm...
<Luckrider> !SystemTap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about systemtap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Luckrider> That usually works
<AnswerGuy> Since the package is listed under universe/devel and doesn't list any special kernel dependencies ... I have to presume that the Hardy kernel already includes the requisite kprobes patches.
<AnswerGuy> I'm stuck using RHEL and a little SLES at work all the time; I forget how much easier it is to get this stuff for Debian/Ubuntu
<LWATCDR> I updated to the Release canadate and my network has stopped working. When I did the hardware test it didn't find it. Anybody got any ideas?
<LWATCDR> I am using an NForce4 mother board.
<thompa> im on acer aspire and suspend works
<_derspankster> thompa: I am also on an acer aspire and suspend also works
<thompa> the only negative is the acer_acpi really
<_derspankster> thompa: amen to that
<thompa> _derspankster: what model? im 5520 w nvidia
<thompa> _derspankster: battery life is dismal but i think its the acpi
<_derspankster> thompa: 5003 with junk SIS integrated video
<thompa> _derspankster: whats the wirleess card?
<AnswerGuy> LWATCDR: what happens if you manually configure the network interface from the command line (sudo or su to root and disable NetworkManager, etc)?
<thompa> _derspankster: wireless device will tell if you have hosed acpi, there is a patch but not for 64
<_derspankster> thompa: it's a Broadcom Airforce, hmm, can't recall the model number
<thompa> _derspankster: earlier i had 1.30 not 1 hour it says on 64
<thompa> _derspankster: is it internal?
<_derspankster> thompa: wireless is internal and I'm running 32 bit on a Turion
<thompa> _derspankster: your in good shape, atheros only works if you remove all the hardwire drivers, install build ess, make from scratch
<thompa> _derspankster: there are lots of these, guess i should check for bugs,
<_derspankster> thompa: wireless is acceptable, but not as good so far as Gutsy
<thompa> _derspankster: what does lspci say about the device?
<_derspankster> thompa: it's a BCM4318
<thompa> Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x  here
<thompa> or 5006 or 5007 depending what kernel or distor
<_derspankster> thompa: I struggled with it in Dapper and Feisty, got be better with Gutsy
<thompa> _derspankster: i think its inclusion of acer_acpi, if it is..? in kernel, makes hose
<cyclonut> hi folks, I am trying to lock down a server. I am editing /etc/passwd, and was wondering which users NEED anything besides /bin/false
<_derspankster> thompa: not sure what you're saying
<thompa> now i have to use a vista driver
<suriro> I netinstalled Hardy RC on an Acer Aspire, and there's no resume= parameter in menu.lst entries. Does suspend not need it anymore?
<rixth> Hey guys, weird issue with wireless. To save posting everything again here, please look at this bug (especially network experts!): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/220835
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220835 in network-manager "network-manager does not show network list while iwlist does" [Undecided,New]
<thompa> _derspankster: somehow the acer_acpi included somewhere, under hardware drivers you must remove all the atheros stuff first earlier alpha6 not
<igorgue> Hi, is there a problem with the flash plugin? adobe one? it takes control of my audio, pulseaudio related?
<thompa> _derspankster: madwifi would install with a patch, but not for ubuntu 64 so far
<_derspankster> thompa: I tried  to disable acpi in my bios but had no option to do so
<thompa> _derspankster:im going to just get a mini pci card for now
<_derspankster> thompa: I take it you're running 64
<thompa> _derspankster: yes
<thompa> _derspankster: everything works. except the wireless
<igorgue> anyone?
<_derspankster> thompa: how much ram?
<thompa> _derspankster: i tries all the other distros not even a screen usually
<ubuntucool123> Who_: Thanks - now got right resolution with trident video dirver
<thompa> _derspankster: usiually i have to remove the "nv" entry in xorg.conf but thats fixed
<ripps> igorgue: do you have libflashsupport installed?
<igorgue> ripps: wait a sec, doing updates
<thompa> _derspankster: why dont they just make vesa default?
<igorgue> ripps: well wait 10 mins...
<_derspankster> thompa: I certainly prefer the nvidia on my desktop machine
<thompa> _derspankster: this time i got a screen, havent checked the entry, then i enabled nvidia, so far faster than windows
<thompa> _derspankster: twice as fast as vista
<ripps> igorgue: whatever, if it's installed, remove it. It attempts to integrate flash with pulseaudio, but ends up causing problems instead.
<igorgue> ripps: nop I didn't have it installed
<kahrytan> thompa->  and that surprises you?
<igorgue> ripps ??
<igorgue> I didn't have it
<ripps> huh...
<_derspankster> thompa: I ran the Vista RC for a while on my windows box but didn't care for it
<thompa> kahrytan: Im getting viruses everyday in vista
<ripps> Do you have any other flash plugins installed, like gnash?
<thompa> like maybe 50
<kahrytan> thompa->  and that surprises you?
<thompa> he he
<_derspankster> thompa: I get no viruses on my XP box
<_derspankster> or is it virii?
<kahrytan> thompa->  be warn. Linux does have viruses.
<igorgue> ripps: can I know what kind of problems does it cause?
<igorgue> it looks like working for me
<igorgue> it solved my problem
<_derspankster> kahrytan: I get no viruses with Ubuntu either
<keanu> thompa, fixed my automount problem
<kahrytan> Can anyone help me with this error -> http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/IMG_0349.jpg
<DG19075> No viruses here either
<thompa> keanu: how so?
<kahrytan> _derspankster->  its out there .. they dont work though
<ripps> igorgue: sometimes flash and gnash cause issues becuase they both try to install plugins for flash.
<kahrytan> _derspankster->  Windows virus still could infect Ubuntu machine with WINE
<_derspankster> kahrytan: perhaps, but my network is locked down pretty well
<ripps> igorgue: The answer might be here -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=661833&highlight=gstreamer+plugins
<kahrytan> _derspankster->  try infecting your WINE enhanced ubuntu pc.
<keanu> thompa, unmounted and ejected the flash drive (/dev/sdb) and checked fstab - removed the line for /dev/sdb1, plugged in the flash drive, and it automounted
<_derspankster> kahrytan: now, why would I try something like that?
<kahrytan> _derspankster->  for laughs
<kahrytan> _derspankster->  and time to kill.
<_derspankster> kahrytan: I have other ways to amuse myself
<thompa> keanu: thats easier than what i did
<keanu> thompa, what'd you do?
<kahrytan> _derspankster->  it'll justi infect .wine and maybe home folder.
<_derspankster> time to walk the dog
<thompa> keanu: still it automounted before. i mean poped up on the screen
<igorgue> ripps: thanks :)
<kahrytan> thompa->  what  are you doing
<thompa> keanu: i added it to fstab, copied file from 64
<keanu> thompa, for me, it wouldn't automount, showing that error i mentioned a while back
<ripps> no prob, hope it works
<kahrytan> keanu->  Fstab howto -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<keanu> kahrytan, I had just removed the line referencing /dev/sdb1 from my fstab and it worked - thanks though
<kahrytan> thompa->  you too,  Fstab howto -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<thompa> keanu: walkman is same, is that flash?
<keanu> thompa, ?
<thompa> kahrytan: i know how to do that
<ubuntucool123> will you be able to easily upgrade ubuntu 8.04 RC to ubuntu 8.04 final?
<kahrytan> keanu->  use UUID.
<keanu> kahrytan, what do you mean?
<thompa> my point is only that it no lounger automounts
<ripps> ubuntucool123: RC becomes Final just through usual updates
<LWATCDR> Sorry AnswerGuy. I have not tried to do it manually. Yet. I just tired updateing the BIOS so I was away at the other computer. I did try modprobe nforcedeth and that didn't work
<ubuntucool123> ripps: ok thanks
<keanu> i already fixed the issue i had
<thompa> keanu: also i have to edit fstab on every computer i guess
<kahrytan> ubuntucool123->  Ubuntu 8.04 oh-so silently updates to FINAL.  All you gotta do is keep the Rc updated.
<ubuntucool123> ok
<keanu> thompa, I'm not sure - I'm only saying what worked for me ;)
<thompa> keanu: my problem was walkman no longer automouts, it does in ubuntu 64 though
<keanu> thompa, ah
<thompa> keanu: on 3 computers
<kahrytan> thompa->  sony walkman?
<thompa> yes
<keanu> thompa, i'm not exactly sure how automounting works, so i won't be the person to ask
<keanu> *wouldn't
<thompa> new one i think
<thompa> on my 64 heron acer it opens in window says walkman very nice
<kahrytan> eww ..amazon link..
<kahrytan> thompa->  Seen the Sansa Fuze?
<thompa> just drag and drop, not on the computers running 386
<thompa> so is that a kernel issue?
<thompa> kahrytan: im getting a eee anyway
<thompa> soon as tax comes in,
<kahrytan> thompa->  9" one?
<keanu> kahrytan, heard about the fuze ;)
<thompa> ya
<kahrytan> keanu->  Yeah 2gb for $80 w/ microsd/sdhc.
<thompa> walkman sounds best
<kahrytan> keanu->  and microsdhc is 8gb
<keanu> kahrytan, sounds like my e250 ;)
<keanu> microsdhc is also 4GB
<michael> 8.04 is SO SLOW, ! gah!
<kahrytan> keanu->  except no microsdhc
<thompa> i wonder if it will run linux these things, my ipod does
<keanu> kahrytan, yeah it does
<kahrytan> michael->  take it back.
<keanu> well, with rockbox it does
<kahrytan> rockbox .. bah.. ugly display
<michael> kahrytan: ha yeah. something must have gone wrong with my upgrade
<thompa> playstation
<keanu> kahrytan, it's getting better ;)
<kahrytan> keanu->  Ipodlinux is coming to sansa though
<ethana2> michael: i never trust those update scripts much
<keanu> kahrytan, it's already there, but there's quite a few bugs
<ethana2> michael: i accumulate workarounds and hacks, so I prefer clean installs
 * keanu can't get past initializing mpd =/
<kahrytan> michael->  I have never upgraded ubuntu.
<kahrytan> keanu->  Sansa e200 works in Rhythm or Banshee i believe?
<michael> ethana2: yeah, looks like i'm going to have to do a clean install... first of all it took like 5 hours to download, possibly because of huge traffic, then it's running like crap... something must have been missed, oh well..
<kahrytan> or was or amarok
<michael> kahrytan: always clean installs huh?
<kahrytan> michael->  aye
<keanu> kahrytan, IIRC - i'd have to check
<keanu> it's msc, so it should
<kahrytan> keanu-> MTP mode like WMP
<keanu> kahrytan, and MSC
<kahrytan> MSC ,. mount like flash but i remember something about mtp mode too
<keanu> it supports both
<kahrytan> i prefer msc.
<keanu> same
<kahrytan> keanu->  dont install Alien Arena in repos.
 * keanu had to check to see what Alien Arena was =/
<caligarn1037> ﻿hi folks, i've been getting a problem with hardy lately....when i do "sudo apt-get update" i'll eventually get this message: "W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://vn.archive.ubuntu.com hardy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>", how do i fix th
<kahrytan> keanu->  a game thats broken in hardy
<keanu> kahrytan, how's it broken?
<kahrytan> keanu->  ditto in gutsy now
<kahrytan> keanu->  Game crashes after 2nd map finishes
<keanu> heh
 * keanu wonders if it's related to the libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio/-alsa issue i was complaining about last week
<kahrytan> no
<kahrytan> It crashes in Gutsy too
<Iced_Eagle> Do you need a burned CD for Wubi? Or is mounting the disc in windows via Daemon Tools just fine?
<kahrytan> keanu->  did you like ubuntu docs update today?
<Zackymc_k> So I upgraded to hardy and now i have nvidea problems. help?
<ShackJack> Anyone been having any issues with latest Firefox 3? I'm getting a lot of IOWait in the system monitor and it occassionally is locking up...
<keanu> kahrytan, hmm?
<nosrednaekim> ok... does anyone here have an ATI card running fglrx drivers that can test something for me?
<_derspankster> Shackjack: can you get to www.dslreports.com?
<kahrytan> keanu-> ubuntu-docs updated today
<keanu> kahrytan, heh, didn't notice
<jedipottsy> hey
<kahrytan> keanu->  that thing takes forever to update
<ShackJack> _derspankster: I think so, but it's not a connection issue...
<ezzieyguywuf> ﻿whats the deal with xgl in hardy heron? i've got xserver-xgl installed but I can't seem to log into an xgl session
<nosrednaekim> ezzieyguywuf: what do you need that for?
<jedipottsy> can someone help compiling the 8.4 catalyst drivers in X64?
<ezzieyguywuf> for compiz
<nosrednaekim> ezzieyguywuf: what card do you have>
<ezzieyguywuf> ati firegl v5200
<ShackJack> _derspankster: I'm on dslreports - what am I looking for?
<keanu> kahrytan, i just have gutsy set up to download any updates ahead of time so when i get home they're all ready to be installed
<TooEZ> _derspankster: yep got to dslreports no problemo from Oz
<_derspankster> Shackjack: just curious, I can't
<nosrednaekim> ezzieyguywuf: do the fglrx drivers work with that?
<jedipottsy> everything goes fine untill i try to pkgmake
<ShackJack> SO anyone having Firefox issues with IOWait? (stalling, etc...)
<kahrytan> Extreme Tux Racer doesnt work for me
<NukeSkyjumper> since an update a few days ago, all drop-down windows in firefox get matched by compiz and animated
<jedipottsy> it says dpkg-shlibdeps: warning symbol XauFileName used by debian/xorg-driver-fglrx/usr/sbin/atieventsd found in none of the libraries
<NukeSkyjumper> anyone know whether or not this is just a firefox issue?
<ezzieyguywuf> nosrednaikim: yes I think so. I've got the restricted drivers installed but can't seem to enable compiz. When I had this problem in Gutsy it was because i did not have xserver-xgl installed, so (in gutsy) I installed it then was told that I wouldn't have to log into it or anything cuz ubuntu would do it automatically. I dunno what the deal is in heron though...
<RAOF> NukeSkyjumper: Yes, it's a firefox issue.  They don't give the right type to their popup windows.
<kahrytan> Something is seriously wrong with Hardy and how it allows apps to change resolution .. it doesnt
<nosrednaekim> ezzieyguywuf: well, #1, you no longer need xgl...... try running "compiz --replace" from the command line and seeing what errors it spits out
<RAOF> ezzieyguywuf: Same deal in Hardy; what's your actual problem?
<NukeSkyjumper> RAOF: figured that. do you have a workaround?
<RAOF> NukeSkyjumper: No, not really.  You can remove the window type from the Animation match in compizconfig settings, though.
<ezzieyguywuf> nosrednaekim : "/usr/bin/compiz: 406: /usr/local/bin/compiz: not found"
<nosrednaekim> ezzieyguywuf: you don't seem to have it installed :)
<ezzieyguywuf> seems to be my problem :-D but i checked synaptic and compiz is installed
<nosrednaekim> try running "sudo apt-get install compiz"
<jedipottsy> how do i set LD_LIBRARY_PATH ?
<ezzieyguywuf> RAOF : my current problem is that I do not see an option for loging in to XGL and heron did not say anything about it when I installed it
<shane2peru> does anyone know how to download from the repos without locking the install package
<RAOF> ezzieyguywuf: It's the same as in Gutsy; you automatically login to the Xgl session.
<shane2peru> example:  sudo aptitude download packagename  = locks install thing
<ezzieyguywuf> nosrednaekim : says that compiz is already the newest version
<RAOF> shane2peru: How about 'aptitude download packagename'?
<nosrednaekim> ezzieyguywuf: try "apt-get install compiz-core"
<ezzieyguywuf> RAOF : then I can't seem to figure out why I can't enable compiz crom system>>preferences>>appearence
<shane2peru> RAOF: yeah, that locks the database
<RAOF> shane2peru: I don't see how, it doesn't have the priviledges.
<ezzieyguywuf> nosrednaekim : says that compiz-core is also the newest version
<shane2peru> RAOF: nor sure, perhaps something else has the database locked any way to know what is locking it?
<michael> kahrytan: figured out why it was so SLOW
<kahrytan> michael->  the cpu?
<RAOF> nosrednaekim, ezzieyguywuf: That error means that you've probably messed around with /etc/xdg/compiz/compiz-manager
<michael> kahrytan: haha no.. the menu.lst file still had the 2.22-14 kernel..
<kahrytan> michael->  thats as easy as update-grub aint it?
<michael> kahrytan: updated the listing, restarted and it's quick again..
<ezzieyguywuf> RAOF : I don't think I have (in heron). In gutsy I installed compiz and might have messed with that, but then removed it b/c I could not suspend and resume with fglrx. I'm hoping to test whether or not suspend works now, and although FGLRX is installed I wanna go ahead and get compiz workin before I test suspend (thats pretty silly isn't it?)
<michael> kahrytan: i suppose if i knew the command!
<kahrytan> michael-> sudo update-grub ?
<michael> kahrytan: i edited the menu.lst in gedit.
<kahrytan> michael->  yeah but update-grub takes 10secs
<RAOF> ezzieyguywuf: We don't touch anything in /etc on upgrades or package removal.  Can you pastebin your /etc/xdg/compiz/compiz-manager file, please?
<kahrytan> or less
<michael> kahrytan: i'll know for next time! but that was my issue after the upgrade to 8.04 rc1,
<kahrytan> michael-> RC.
<ezzieyguywuf> RAOF : sure, but I don't know what a pastbin is :-D
<Zackymc_k> Can anyone help with this..... I turn on the computer and i chose ubuntu at start up, then login and then enable restricted driver for the nvidia then restart. then i boot up again but this time after the boot splash i get this flashing this 4 times... http://picasaweb.google.com/zackymcharvest/WEBPOTOS/photo?authkey=Wuz3FCnP2PM#5192244903587481794   and then it goes into safe graphics mode then the driver dosent have a check mark next to it even after
<Zackymc_k> i checked it. i have searched and searched but it just keeps doing this
<kahrytan> michael->  I seem to be having problems with games and fullscreen modes
<RAOF> !pastebin | ezzieyguywuf
<ubotu> ezzieyguywuf: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kahrytan> michael-> ET (wolfstein) and Extreme Tux Racer both give monitor errors of Out of Range (resolution)
<michael> kahrytan: err... don't know what to tell you, i don't play many games on
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  ive heard of others with similer issues with ET. and specific modes
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  yeah but its not limited to ET.
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  play them in a different mode/res is about the only fix so far.
<ezzieyguywuf> RAOF : I have the following files in /etc/xdg/compiz - compiz-manager.dpkg-dist  compiz-manager.ubuntu  compiz-manager.ubuntu.dpkg-new
<Dr_willis> since it seems to be a driver issue.
<shane2peru> ahh, aptitude download package downloads them to whatever folder I'm in
<ezzieyguywuf> RAOF : which one would you like me to pastebin
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  yeah ... Out of Range -- makes it hard to change those settings.
<shane2peru> if i switch to /var/apt/cache/archives/ I don't have permission to download there!
<RAOF> ezzieyguywuf: Heh.  None of them; that's why your compiz is broken :)
<shane2peru> if i use sudo aptitude, it locks the database!  can't win!
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  ET has command line options to enable windowwed mode so you can change them. or you can edit the proper config to enable a different mode.
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  or you can type blindly ~ for the console, then use the proper +seta command
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  yeah ... Out of Range -- makes it hard to change those settings.
<RAOF> shane2peru: Oh, you want to download to the cache without locking?  Hm...
<kahrytan> Dr_willis-> Did i mention its not constrained to just ET?
<ezzieyguywuf> RAOF : hehe so what should I do? reinstall compiz?
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  i dident say it was only ET. :)
<rixth> I hav no sound in Flash. How do I fix this?
<RAOF> ezzieyguywuf: I'd suggest copying compiz-manager.ubuntu to compiz-manager
<RAOF> ezzieyguywuf: I believe that should work.
<ripps> rixth: do you have libflashsupport installed?
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  so it's a bigger problem
<Dr_willis> ET on this box cant even get sound for me.
<ezzieyguywuf> RAOF : ok will give that a try
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  i said it was most likely a driver problem for the video card.
<RAOF> ezzieyguywuf: Actually, matke it compiz-manager.ubuntu.dpkg-new
<shane2peru> RAOF: right, I already started downloading most of it, so I just want to continue working on that in background while installing a few other debs I downloaded, skype, picasa etc.
<rixth> ripps, nope, just got it then, will test now
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  i could not repeate the issue here on my 8800gtsxxx however for a guy last week.
<kahrytan> Dr_willis-> nv issue? bloody likely.
<kahrytan> not
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  or did it change from gutsy?
<Dr_willis> You think the nv drivers are perfect?   Heh...
<_Rambaldi_> is there a netstumbler alternatives for ubuntu
<rixth> ripps, now just a segfault when I try to look at youtube...
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  what nv drivers do gutsy and hardy use?
<jbroome> kismet
<shane2peru> RAOF: I will just move them to a new folder on my /home partition, and then aptitude download, then mv them back.
<Dr_willis> could be some odd xorg quirk.  Check the bug reports/forums see who eise is gettting affected.
<RAOF> shane2peru: Yeah, that could fly.
<rixth> ripps, restarted and it's OK. Also though, I have no sound throguh wine.
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  not noticed. check the package manager.  ubuntu tends to be a little behind in nv driver versions
<ripps> rixth: try reinstalling flash -> sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree gnash gnash-common && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<rixth> I see this in the terminal: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<ezzieyguywuf> RAOF : i think that worked thanks
<Zackymc_k> any help?
<ripps> rixth: I don't know what's going on with Alsa, try posting in the forums, or wait to see if someone else here can help you
<rixth> Alright
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  Extreme Tux Racer is unplayable due to the bug
<Dr_willis> Wesnoth works here.. thats all i play. :)
<strtok> can someone recommend a cheap PCI-E card for a workstation that definitely will work under hardy heron?
<strtok> i've had issues with ATI HD 2400 and geforce 6200 LE so far
<kahrytan> Dr_willis-> tried that .. hated it
<RAOF> strtok: Ideally there'd be an intel card that I could recommend, but there isn't.
<RAOF> strtok: But both of those cards you name _
<jedipottsy> hey can someone help setup fglrx for AMD64?
<strtok> RAOF: neither of them work
<Dr_willis> strtok,  my 6800 worked great. But with the varity of cards out..  -  Most of the nvidia cards should work fine.
<telexicon> what on earth happened to firefox?
<RAOF> strtok: _should_ work alright with the restricted drivers, as installed by System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<strtok> i get a INVALID MEM ALLOCATION error with the nvidia card
<telexicon> now it thrashes my hard drive
<strtok> RAOF: i did that
<strtok> RAOF: with both
<strtok> "Cannot find replacement memory range"
<Dr_willis> my 8800gtsxxx works under hardy. and the 5500 i got works.. and my 6800 works.
<RAOF> strtok: That's a new and interesting failure-mode.
<Dr_willis> I agree.. thats a weird error...
<Dr_willis> i wonder if its not somthing to do with bios/memory/settings
<ezzieyguywuf> update: i got compiz working, with fglrx, and have just resumed from suspend without any problems. I haven't tried it consecutively yet, but seems to be working fine! there are some graphic "hiccups" such as firefox fonts being huge and scrolling in firefox being a bit latent.
<strtok> yeah, i couldn't find anything in the bios about dealing with PCI-E memory
<ripps> Jedipottsy: my one stop solution for most of my fglrx problems is to use EnvyNG. Google it and follow the EnvyNG guide.
<RAOF> ezzieyguywuf: I'd suggest trying it without Xgl - you don't need it, and it may make things slower.  Or faster, it's difficult to tell :)
<ezzieyguywuf> RAOF : ok i'll just apt-get remove it then?
<Monobi> Any apps to increase the size of a wubi partition ?
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  im gonna try open arena
<Dr_willis> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is Wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi-installer.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it is included in hardy 8.04 beta CD and will be in the final release)
<ripps> Compiz should only be used when your trying to impress linux naysayers. Best to leave it off any other time.
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. no official #ubuntu-wubi channel yet?
<ezzieyguywuf> ripps : why is that?
<RAOF> ezzieyguywuf: Indeed, should work.
<strtok> sounds like it might be a dell bios issue
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  I bet I know the problem
<strtok> in re: to the nvidia problem
<ripps> Slow, buggy, and basically just a waste of system resources
<RAOF> ezzieyguywuf: You could also create a file in ~/.config/xserver-xgl called `disable`, too.
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  its the 800x600 resolution.
<jedipottsy> ripps: 1.1.1 latest?
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  that was the mode the other guys was ghaving issues with also.
<RAOF> ripps: Or, alternatively, a wonderful way to make a better window manager than metacity of course :)
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  other modes worked for him
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  its big problem et cuz it defaults to it.
<ezzieyguywuf> i dunno, i think compiz is nifty enough to leave on all the time.
<RAOF> ripps: And, unfortunately, expose a bunch of driver limitations.  But it's not inherently slow, buggy, or resource intensive.
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  wichis weird..because on MY machine it does not default to 800x600 - it defaulted to 1024x768
<ezzieyguywuf> its actually the reason i switched to linux a year ago, even though i've found plenty of better reasons to keep it
<Helvasca-> hey
<kahrytan> dr-w for what
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->
<Fritzel> what's the proper way to restart sound?
<ripps> jedipottsy: EnvyNG Guide -> http://www.albertomilone.com/envyngfaq.html#A
<Helvasca-> Just ran latest update now Hal is failing ot initialize, I've tried to run dpkg --configure -a and its not working either!
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  i just set et to 800x600 here. and it works in that mode for me.
<ripps> RAOF: Your probably right, it's not Compiz's fault, just the crappy video drivers
<Helvasca-> any ideas?
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  not for me
<ripps> Helvasca: Do you have a TV Tuner?
<Helvasca-> nope
<RAOF> ripps: As I said 6 months ago, in 6 months time linux video drivers will be so much better :)
<Helvasca-> though me-tv is installed...
<Helvasca-> I did try and set up one a while ago though../
<ripps> RAOF: I'll try Compiz again then
<ezzieyguywuf> is it best to do a clean install or is an upgrade from gutsy as good? I usually feel best doin a clean install cuz it will erase any files I may have messed with in previous versions (like that compiz thing). does it make a huge difference?
<dryeyes> strtok: was that my problem u were talking about?
<ripps> hold on guys, brb
<dryeyes> zackmc_k s problem strtok
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  I justused config files and set it to 1024/768
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  fine .. until et decides toreset it.
<jedipottsy> is there anyway to install kde4 but not have the apps show up in the gnome-menu ?
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  Do you know why hwinfo says it doesnt support 1440x900?
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  driver or video card issue?
<RAOF> ripps: The drivers are still pretty crap (but better than 6 monts ago).  But hopefully the next 6 months will bring a gallium3d, TTM'd DRI2 intel driver (at least), which will be awesome (and eliminate basically all the bugs exposed by compiz).
<Dr_willis> what hwinfo? Im not using gnome. So i may not have that.
<asdrubal> jedipottsy yeah go in there and delete them
<jedipottsy> without having to manually delete them... ie not put them there in the first place?
<crimsun> Fritzel: first, you shouldn't need to "restart sound"
<crimsun> Fritzel: second, what are you really attempting?
<ezzieyguywuf> i'm having a hard time streaming music from amazon (the sample songs from cds). it just keeps loading and never plays anything. any help?
<asdrubal> jedipottsy find where they're located before installing kde, back them up, install kde, replace with old gnome versions.
<crimsun> ezzieyguywuf: is libflashsupport installed?
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  The system thinks 1440x900 isnt support
<Who__> RAOF: I have suspend working with the old nvidia drivers :D
<Who__> so I get Compiz+suspend
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  that game dosent show any widescreen modes here
<ezzieyguywuf> crimsun : installing it now. lemme restart firefox and see what happens
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  yeah supposed to according to gentoo wiki
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  given how old the game is.. im suprised it works at all. :)
<jgoo> Was logged in, did switch user, then locked the screen when I logged in as the second user. When I came back this morning, I unlocked the screen, fine. I clicked logout, and the screen went black... couldn't pull up a terminal (ctrlaltf1) and numlock wasn't responding... I tried ctrl-alt-f2 login, sudo shutdown -h now, but nothing was working. waited 10 minutes.
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  hey .. they made Quake Wars Linux compatible because of it
<ezzieyguywuf> libflashsupport didn't seem to help  but I think it may have something to do with the fact that I have mplayer setup to stream right now (I think. I blindly followed a howto a few days ago)
<jgoo> 8.04 beta from 3 days ago. logging out of second logged in user... what might have caused a lockup like that?
<crimsun> ezzieyguywuf: is mplayer configured to use pulse?
<Who__> Does anyone know if things like 'two fingers on touchpad and click button 1" --> button can be done? I have     Option         "TapButton2" "3" which works for tapping but not pressing buttons. I also have    Option         "TwoFingerButton1" "3" but that doesn't seem to do anything
<crimsun> ezzieyguywuf: (presuming you're using pulseaudio by default)
<jgoo> kahrytan: can you play action quake 2 on linux? :-)
<Who__> jgoo: did you get Krita going?
<rsk> jgoo: you can player every ID game on linux.
<jgoo> Who__: nope :'( you?
<ripps> mplayer is configured to use alsa by default, but it has plugins for every sound system including pulse. (I personally prefer OSS)
<rsk> jgoo: from QW to ET:QW :)
<Fritzel> crimsun, sorry for the delay, I was attempting to resolve an issue with sound not working in certain circumstances, and tracked it down to an 'asoundconf set-pulseaudio' I did the other day, however 'asoundconf unset-pulseaudio' resolved the problem, so I'm good now
<ezzieyguywuf> crimsun : I don't know, and i'm not sure how to check that
<jgoo> rsk: cool. Of course, aq2 is the only one you'd *want* to play ;-)
<Who__> jgoo: yea - 'out of the box' - so as to speak ...
<rsk> aq2 is too slow
<kahrytan> rsk->  splashgames made quake wars.
<Fritzel> crimsun, regardless of needing to restart sound or not I'd still like to know how to do it if you happen to know
<saltedlight> i need a script to run some command lines and to cach the output of those commands on files with diferent names... anyone can give me some hints about this?
<Zackymc_k> Can anyone help with this..... I turn on the computer and i chose ubuntu at start up, then login and then enable restricted driver for the nvidia then restart. then i boot up again but this time after the boot splash i get this flashing this 4 times... http://picasaweb.google.com/zackymcharvest/WEBPOTOS/photo?authkey=Wuz3FCnP2PM#5192244903587481794   and then it goes into safe graphics mode then the driver dosent have a check mark next to it even after
<Zackymc_k> i checked it. i have searched and searched but it just keeps doing this every time i restart
<jgoo> Hrm. Perhaps the package was confused, and is cached - how can I see if the Krita install package is cached... so I can clear it and try again?
<ezzieyguywuf> saltedlight : I think 'echo' might help :-D but i'm not that sure
<Dr_willis> saltedlight,  thats rather fundamental bash stuff. check the advanced bash scripting guide for examples. is a good place to start.
<Dr_willis> command > command1.txt
<Iced_Eagle> Can you use Daemon Tools to install Ubuntu via Wubi?
<Dr_willis> command2 > c2.txt
 * mneptok directs Dr_willis' output to 1932
<Fritzel> crimsun, except now it seems it's blocked my X sound when it enabled the World of warcraft sound :/
<Dr_willis> Iced_Eagle,  thats a scary idea.. :) ive heard it dident work for one guy.
<rsk> echinos_: no
<Iced_Eagle> I just don't want to burn a CD, but I suppose I will to avoid any problems!
<Iced_Eagle> Thanks
<rsk> Iced_Eagle: why would you want do do that?
<jgoo> Who__: Last time I used Krita, there was a problem with ctrl-a, ctrl-c and pasting into another document... the bounds weren't being calculated properly... I forget exactly what... hope it is fixed (I would love to devote time to Krita development... it is the Firefox of linux apps that, in 18 months... I hope... will rival photoshops limited capabilities)
<rsk> Iced_Eagle: wubi dosen't require a cd. there's a web installer
<Dr_willis> Iced_Eagle,  I dont suggest using wubi at all. :)  hteres ways to install ubuntu without burning a cd.
<rsk> yea wubi is slower than an actuall install. =)
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  should i report extreme tux race issue?
<Optimus55> does anyone know if this has been fixed in hardy yet? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DanielHahler/Bug59695
<Iced_Eagle> I don't want to repartition or do anything like that, I just want to play with it
<Iced_Eagle> I'm doing a repartition later this week
<Who__> jgoo: Did you try just removing all the krita configs (renaming the folder) and then starting again?
<jgoo> I am really quite annoyed, the whole reason I locked the machine was I had 10 windows and terminals open with my 'plan' for development this morning. *tear*
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  may as well.. :)
<jgoo> Who__: I uninstalled immediately after install... it says no file or folder. I'll check again
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  i did a wiki such on the site .. couldnt find anything to windowed mode or change
<Dr_willis> Iced_Eagle,  ive set up usb thumb drives to run ubuntu also. check pendrivelinux website for info on that.
<ezzieyguywuf> do avant-window-manager and compiz work ok together?
<Dr_willis> awm requires compiz I though.. so they better work together. :)
<RAOF> Who__: Awesome.
<Who__> jgoo: there will be files in a .kde folder in your homedir
<shane2peru> ahh, aptitude download, only downloads the package not dependencies unless you use sudo, which locks the database. lol
<Dr_willis> well awm requires a compositing window manager.. (i think i read that on the awm site)
<Iced_Eagle> Well I assume doing a Wubi install is faster than running it via Thumb Drive?
<ezzieyguywuf> Dr_willis : haha ok thanks
<RAOF> Dr_willis: Awn requires a compositing manager.  Like Compiz.  Or Kwin.  Or Metacity.  Or XFCE.  Or xcompmgr :)
<Dr_willis> Iced_Eagle,  depends I guess. :) i avoide WUBI like would avoide the Plague. :)
<Who__> RAOF: what's more, the nvidia people have been very responsive (3 emails since yesterday) and they think it is fixed in new beta drivers...
<jgoo> .kde: No such file or directory, .krita the same... so looks clean
<jgoo> since I never ran Krita...
<Dr_willis> RAOF,  so normal metacity will work.. cool.
<RAOF> Who__: That's pretty cool.  I've never reported a bug that hadn't already been reported before.
<RAOF> Dr_willis: Yes.  As long as you turn on the 'composite_manager' gconf key :)
<Iced_Eagle> hmm, dunno. Guess it's just difference of opinion. I did a Wubi install a few weeks ago, worked out great! Now I'm just about to try kubuntu to see which DE I prefer
<Dr_willis> RAOF,  thers a xorg.conf setting also i was thinking...
<Who__> RAOF: I think it _had_ been reported, but I was impressed by the fast feedback
<Iced_Eagle> but I just decided to burn the CD so it all works out :)
<RAOF> Dr_willis: No.  Nothing in xorg.corf.
<Dr_willis> Iced_Eagle,  you can just install the kubuntu-desktop package and have both on the same install.
<shane2peru> Iced_Eagle: Kubuntu requires a little more machine than Gnome
<Zackymc_k> is this not the right channel for my problem
<RAOF> Dr_willis: Oh, unless you've specifically _disabled_ the Composite extension, of course.  Then you'll need to remove that :)
<Dr_willis> RAOF,  i was thinking there was a 'composite' option .. :)  it need to be enabled i recall.
<jgoo> So, what is is called when the screen blanks, and numlock stops responding... and what steps except doorbelling the machine can i try? The elephant song?
<shane2peru> Iced_Eagle: however the KDE4 is really pretty neat looking, just a matter of getting used to it.
<RAOF> Dr_willis: No, only not disabled :)
<ezzieyguywuf> wow avant is prety nifty. Is it just the little toolbar at the bottom of the screen? and am i petty for being so simply impressed? :-D
<Dr_willis> RAOF,  i recall for some reason it being disabled by default on one of my installs.
<Dr_willis> ezzieyguywuf,  yes.. on all counts.. :)
<RAOF> Dr_willis: Maybe with old fglrx drivers?
<Dr_willis> RAOF,  proberly :) with my x200m laptop
<jgoo> avant, that was the thing I was trying to remember. hrm. ok I want to install that
<remu> hey everyone, I have a really weird problem
<ezzieyguywuf> is there any way to add the desktop changer to avant?
 * Prez00 uses avant, very nice...
<saltedlight> Dr_willis, thanks :)
<remu> when I try to go to ubuntuguide.org, it starts to load the page, and then restarts my X
<shane2peru> remu: what's the wierd problem
<remu> i just did a fresh install and noticed this problem
<shane2peru> fresh install of 8.04? remu
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks, good morning
<remu> yup
<remu> 8.04 rc amd64
<Iced_Eagle> shane2peru: I have an Intel Centrino Duo @ 2.2ghz, 2 gigs RAM, and a 256mb Nvidia 8600m... I think I should be fine :)
<Iced_Eagle> or rather, I hope I would be fine!
<shane2peru> desktop?
<Iced_Eagle> laptop
<ripps> remu: have you run update-manager yet?
<Zackymc_k> I have a frustrating problem...
<shane2peru> Iced_Eagle: yeah, you will be fine, I just like Gnome it runs a tad quicker.
<remu> yes i have
<chrisf826> i have been running hardy since a couple weeks ago
<remu> and i got all of the updates on there
<Iced_Eagle> yea we'll see :) I just want to get a good opinion for myself rather than read other peoples opinions
<chrisf826> and it has been easy doing a binary only upgrade from beta to RC
<shane2peru> Iced_Eagle: no doubt, KDE4 does look nice, just a matter of getting used to using KDE, I couldn't adjust, been using Gnome too long
<mneptok> remu: how does Epiphany react?
<chrisf826> shane2peru: : i like kde3 a bit better still
<Iced_Eagle> I may be in luck :) I only used Gnome for about a week or so
<jgoo> avant: 3d turn is a cute effect, but squish... who can't love squish... this morning isn't very productive... I needed those windows to guide me!
<chrisf826> its gonna take me getting used to
<chrisf826> for kde4
<remu> whats the command for epiphany?
<shane2peru> remu: I'm still with ya
<jgoo> Zackymc_k: I have some spam emails that might help you, shall I FW: ?
<mneptok> remu: sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser
<shane2peru> chrisf826: yeah, I just thought KDE4 was pretty neat with the extras, only used it a few days.
<Zackymc_k> spam? do i want them?
<ripps> remu: sudo apt-get install epiphany && epiphany
<remu> ah, thats right, i forgot it doesnt come preinstalled
<Pici> its epiphany-browser
<mneptok> ripps: you'll want to "apt-cache show" before assuming package names ;)
<chrisf826> shane2peru: its amazing how the whole KDe4 gui uses on;ly 73 mb of ram
<shane2peru> Iced_Eagle: yeah, only a few weeks, you can easily adjust to KDE then.
<chrisf826> and windows with the same effects uses over a gb
<chrisf826> :P
<ripps> woops, my mistake
<chrisf826> its mind boggling
<remu> whats the diff between aptitude and apt-get? lol, sorry for the side question
<shane2peru> chrisf826: to be honest I just checked it out to see kde4
<chrisf826> remu: aptitude is a pretty text menu based program for apt
<mneptok> remu: ncurses and some dependency solving
<Zackymc_k> jgoo: Spam? do I real want them?
<jgoo> nah
<jgoo> depends on how frustrating your problem is...
<shane2peru> remu: aptitude is a little more comprehensive in solving dependencies.
 * jgoo has to start work now *breaths*
<shane2peru> apt-get should be fine remu
<remu> oh okay
<remu> i just normally use aptitude, cause i was told it was better
<remu> just curious as to what the difference was
<mneptok> remu: apt-get is preferable. it gets more attention from the distro team.
<shane2peru> remu: I do the same, :)
<remu> aha
<chrisf826> shane: i ended up hacking dpkg's diversions file
<Zackymc_k> jgoo: do you know how to fix it?
<shane2peru> mneptok: really?  I'm surprised!
<chrisf826> and forcing a deletion hehe
<ripps> apt-get is what's supported, better to stick with it.
<jtbandes> Hi, is there any way I could conceivably download a torrent for the full HH release, start it leeching (which would do nothing), and have it automatically actually start downloading when the full version is released?
<remu> i just started epiphany, and about to go to ubuntuguide.org, if i disappear, it means x restarted, lol
<shane2peru> ripps: I guess I'm with remu then, why do some people so dogmatically say to use aptitude?
<mneptok> jtbandes: use rsync
<remu> it works fine on epiphany
<mneptok> remu: so it's not (necessarily) a Gecko problem.
<chrisf826> i only use aptitude when i am lazy
<chrisf826> :P
<ripps> aptitude is better suited if your having dependacy issues
<chrisf826> most of the time i use dpkg and friends
<jtbandes> mneptok: how would that work?
<chrisf826> and editing files
<chrisf826> to do what i want
<mneptok> jtbandes: rsync a daily, then rsync again when the version is released. only the changed bits will be updated.
<shane2peru> chrisf826: I actually like building from source, but not to setup my desktop. :)
<remu> mneptok: any idea what may be causing it
<mneptok> remu: run Fx from a command line and see what it prints to the tty when it bails
<jtbandes> mneptok: ok. do I need to use rsync for the daily?
<mneptok> jtbandes: nope
<remu> kk
<chrisf826> shane: i figured out how to break ubuntu's runlevels so it wouidnt load X
<chrisf826> :)
<AtomicSpark> when i updated my laptop to the beta, my numpad doesn't output numbers when numlock is on. what would cause this?
<shane2peru> ripps: so after 2 years of using aptitude, apt-get should be fine? lol, ahh, I'm too stuck to aptitude now.
<mneptok> jtbandes: rename your daily .iso file to the filename of the final, and rsync against it
<chrisf826> shane: i had a situation where i needed the cpu power
<shane2peru> chrisf826: I like x, and will stick to it. :)  I don't mind cli, but I like my desktop setup. :)
<DanaG> I use aptitude for everything.
<mneptok> DanaG: how does it work as an MUA?
<jtbandes> mneptok: cool, thanks. Any idea how big the iso difference is going to be?
<DanaG> Well, everything except basic updates.
<chrisf826> i just deleted all the run levels for the X desktop managers
<mneptok> :P
<ripps> there's essentially no difference, it's just that apt-get has more support from the ubuntu development team
<shane2peru> DanaG: me too. :)
<chrisf826> rebooted
<DanaG> MUA?
<Zackymc_k> Please I NEED MY LAPTOP AND CANT LIVE IN 800x600 please help...
<chrisf826> and stayed within shell
<remu> i ran firefox from gnome-terminal
<chrisf826> until i ran rcconf again
<chrisf826> to add them
<remu> and it restarted X before anything was displayed on the terminal
<mneptok> jtbandes: i could tell you, but then i'd have to marry you.
<jbroome> !resolution | Zackymc_k
<ubotu> Zackymc_k: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DanaG> MUA?
<DanaG> What's MUA?
<mneptok> DanaG: mail user agent (e.g. Thunderbird)
<shane2peru> ripps: thanks for the info, apt-get is a bit easier. :)  I will use it from now on.
 * mneptok bets aptitude is a pretty lousy MUA
<DanaG> I don't see what mail has to do with aptitude.
<DanaG> Oh, a joke.
<DanaG> I see.
<DanaG> "everything"
<mneptok> 'zackly
<chrisf826> ripps: people can get the same dependancy data from using -D2000 in the dpkg command line
<chrisf826> :)
 * jgoo gets it
<chrisf826> as they would from aptitude
<Zackymc_k> what about my restricted drivers not sticking when i restart?
<icesword> hi, channel
 * shane2peru doesn't get it, went right over his head.
<LainIwakura> Hello, does anyone know if SCIM in Hardy has been upgraded from the one in gutsy?
<remu> mneptok: i ran firefox from the terminal, and went to ubuntuguide.org, and it restarted X before anything printed in the terminal
<icesword> !info scim hardy
<ubotu> scim (source: scim): smart common input method platform. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.7-3ubuntu8 (hardy), package size 718 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<Pici> LainIwakura: I'm pretty sure it has, since there were some scim bugs earlier in the devlopment cycle
<LainIwakura> Pici: Thanks.
<jgoo> aaagh. I swear an icon... flew in from the right of my screen... drifted to pidgin on the avant bar... and disappeared.... what was that?
<shane2peru> jgoo: are you sure it wasn't a fly?
<chrisf826> hmmm my kernel compile with p4 optimizations is almost ready!!
<Pici> LainIwakura: from 1.4.7-1ubuntu2 to 1.4.7-3ubuntu8  . so not a big change
<LainIwakura> Pici: Alright... since I'm having trouble setting up traditional Chinese :(
<LainIwakura> (in Gutsy)
<jgoo> pretty sure... I am tentatively peering around the cude desktop to see what lurks... but it all looks calm. I think I need more sleep.
<shane2peru> _jgoo: ha ha, probably.
<chrisf826> shane: i love ubuntu's kernel build system, it sure beats forgetting to do the steps myself
<chrisf826> and i still get to custom build the kernel
<chrisf826> nice!
<shane2peru> chrisf826: are you a gentooer converted to ubuntu? lol
<chrisf826> shane: no, i am a first time user
<chrisf826> first time i used linux since the 2.2 days
<ToddEDM> hey guys, i just went to ubuntu.com , and i noticed there is 2 days left till hardy, the release candidate that is available for download.. is it going to be what is actually released?
<chrisf826> when i ran slakware
<ripps> I'm used to use Gentoo, I like Ubuntu because I don't to think as much to use it.
<shane2peru> chrisf826: ahh, slackware user, that was my next guess
<chrisf826> ripps: ubuntu seems to give me the best of both world's
<shane2peru> ripps: I setup gentoo several times just to get the learning experience, too much work to keep up with
<mneptok> munh ... that reminds me i have to update OpenBSD on my Mac68K. bleh.
<chrisf826> shane: slakware, windows 2000 , xp, server 2003/ and 2008 and now ubuntu
<ethana2> mneptok: wow
<shane2peru> chrisf826: I setup slackware a few times too, Ubuntu is just easier on me. :)
<chrisf826> shane: i also did beta testing for ms's msi group
<ripps> Gentoo is a great learning tool. Really get to understand the linux archetecture
<chrisf826> so i am used to getting my hands dirty for installing things
<shane2peru> ripps: yes, it was fun building it
<ripps> But I prefer Ubuntu, because it just so damn convienient
<mneptok> ethana2: that machine was Canonical's Montreal webserver for a while :)
<shane2peru> chrisf826: right, I'm not a programmer, just a user, I enjoy learning about the OS though.
<chrisf826> shane: msi is microsoft's installation system just like apt and dpkg is for us
<shane2peru> chrisf826: I used Windows from 3.1 until XP, now 100% Linux
<DanaG> ... but MSI can fail to uninstalll, quite a lot more often.
<chrisf826> shane: i ended up having to know the dpendancies of windows and linux
<chrisf826> of each lib and component
<mneptok> DanaG: and fail to uninstall completely or correctly almost 100% of the time ;)
<_jgoo> ToddEDM: GOod question, I can't imagine too many changes...
<shane2peru> chrisf826: I really know nothing of windows, it doesn't teach you much about itself. lol
<chrisf826> i have to know pretty much wat each file does
<Zackymc_k> can anyone at lest tell me where to post 8.04 forums...do i just post them at ubuntufourms.org?
<shane2peru> chrisf826: other than desktop usage. :)
<DanaG> What's worse is InstallShield -- you can't extract it easily!
<mneptok> Zackymc_k: what video chipset do you have?
<ToddEDM> _jgoo:  someone in #ubuntu just told me there have been updates
<_jgoo> ToddEDM: However, I wouldn't imagine too many new builds, that iso could be weeks old... does it have a 'build' date? I downloaded a few days ago and then it upgraded with over 500 new files.
<chrisf826> danag: well with debian based linuxen. its easy for someone like me to clean up a trashed install
<towlie2> is anything supposed to change in 8.04 between today and thursday ?
<chrisf826> almost all of debian is configured with a text based file
<_jgoo> hey, I just got 90 updates :-)
<ToddEDM> lol
<chrisf826> no registry or nothing to get a headache over
<Zackymc_k> mneptok: the card? where do i get that info in hardy its different
<Zackymc_k> than gutsy
<chrisf826> i bet i am gonna have to recompile my kernel packages hahaha
<chrisf826> on thursday?
<chrisf826> to have a current one
<towlie2> is anything supposed to change in 8.04 between today and thursday ?
<theone_> nothing big no
<ToddEDM> _jgoo:  if i install now with the release candidate that is available, will it just update to whatever is released on thursday?
<jbroome> yes
<jbroome> !final | ToddEDM
<ubotu> ToddEDM: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<theone_> easy peasy
<ToddEDM> coo
<ToddEDM> udo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ToddEDM> thats the command?
<jbroome> *sudo
<ToddEDM> yeah
<jbroome> but, yeah
<ToddEDM> ;)
<ToddEDM> will this upgrade me from gutsy?
<chrisf826> i am confused on what packages of source code i need for the kernel restricted modules
<h3sp4wn> I am convinced my box is in much more of a mess
<chrisf826> i am using 2.6.24.16
<DanaG> Heh, Intrepid makes me think of some SUV -- bad.
<h3sp4wn> than it would be fresh
<theone_> if you change your sources.list file
<ripps> Whoa.... my entire desktop just crashed there...
<chrisf826> does apt have access to ready packaged source code?
<Zackymc_k> mneptok: nvidia
<theone_> point your sources to hardy and make sure you have everything backed up
<chrisf826> available for download?
<h3sp4wn> chrisf826: linux-restricted-modules | 2.6.24.16.18 | http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/restricted Packages
<NickPresta> I've having trouble with the nvidia-glx-new packages. I installed the package but I have no way to enable them. Manually editing xorg.conf to use 'nvidia' results in a bad configuration and I have to go back to nv. How should I proceed?
<mneptok> Zackymc_k: what nVidia?
<chrisf826> h3sp4wn: that is the source or binaries?
<h3sp4wn> chrisf826: Unfortunately its full of all sorts of stuff you don't need
<mneptok> Zackymc_k: lspci -vvvv | grep VGA
<h3sp4wn> (i.e a binary vmware)
<kahrytan> How do you terminate a root app thats taking majority of my cpu?
<h3sp4wn> apt-get source linux-restricted-modules
<h3sp4wn> ]#
<chrisf826> thank you :)
<chrisf826> i can add them to my make-kpkg jobs? :)
<mneptok> NickPresta: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ripps> kahrytan: sudo killall
<ToddEDM> hey, do you guys know of anywhere that i can use free online storage?
<h3sp4wn> kahrytan: sudo pkill name of app
<NickPresta> mneptok, I've done that. I restart X and I get the displayconfig-gtk dialog telling me I have an unusable configuration.
<h3sp4wn> chrisf826: If you just want to do that then its even easier
<_jgoo> OT: Wifi antennas - you have two on a typical linksys - are they different? I have a G setup - I want to put larger antennas - should I replace both of these? Also, how to improve range of iPhone wifi. OT I know :p
<chrisf826> h3sp4wn: that is what i would like to do, i want everything matching my processor
<kahrytan> ripps, h3sp4wn nope. didnt work
<_jgoo> ToddEDM: Dropbox is awesome, erm... they haven't released their linux client htough
<mneptok> NickPresta: is your chipset supported by nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
<_jgoo> ToddEDM: you can use gmail for 20mb files
<chrisf826> i am gonna install the current svn of linuxtv's v4l
<ripps> what's the app?
<chrisf826> and i need the whole mess the same compile flags
<h3sp4wn> nvidia-new-kernel-source nvidia-legacy-kernel-source
<kahrytan> ripps-> whiptail?
<chrisf826> and processor :)
<NickPresta> mneptok, yep. I've been using this card since Feisty. nvidia-glx-new works. Its a 7900 GS, if it matters.
<kahrytan> ripps->  and its sucking 95%
<h3sp4wn> chrisf826: are you using gcc 4.3 ?
<chrisf826> 4.2.3
<kahrytan> What is whiptail?
<h3sp4wn> chrisf826: With what cpu ?
<chrisf826> p4 stepping 09
<chrisf826> 2.6 ghz
<shane2peru> does anyone know what package needs installed for my xfce-desktop sound?
<shane2peru> it wasn't installed when I installed xubuntu-desktop
<h3sp4wn> Ok - I wast
<h3sp4wn> thinking of trying gcc-snapshot on my core2
<Fdisk93> are there any problems wiht 8.04 an Nvidia gforce 8600 gt ??
<Zackymc_k> mneptok: Geforce 6150 go
<h3sp4wn> Fdisk93: Not if you are not bothered with compiz I would guess
<mneptok> NickPresta: your chipset is supported by nvidia-glx, not nvidia-glx-new
<Fdisk93> i normaly use compiz
<Snic42> Hey there, made the leap to Hardy today and I've been running into fun issues getting Compiz running on an ATI 9100 IGP. Anyone else run into any issues with this card? Or know of a good solution? This was all working fine under Gutsy
<h3sp4wn> 7xxx is definately supported by glx-new
<NickPresta> mneptok, that's strange. restricted-manager in Gutsy installed -new. I will make the adjustment.
<h3sp4wn> even 6xxx is
<mneptok> NickPresta: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/x11/nvidia-glx
<mneptok> Zackymc_k: how did you install the nVidia driver?
<chrisf826> h3: i have a 2xxxx
<chrisf826> geforce2 mx 400
<h3sp4wn> NickPresta: If you have the choice just see which one is least buggy
<Zackymc_k> through  "Hardware Drivers"
<mneptok> Zackymc_k: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings
<mneptok> chrisf826: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
 * mneptok is the nVidia guy tonight :/
<chrisf826> yeah i have done that, now i am gonna compile the thing
<chrisf826> for my shiney new kernel
<h3sp4wn> just get nvidia-legacy-kernel-source
<DanaG> Argh, I can't print to a turned-off printer -- yet I used to be able to do so.
<h3sp4wn> and then there is a few ways you can go about compiling it
<DanaG> I should be able to send the job to the printer, and then turn the printer on later.
<h3sp4wn> I cannot even work out how to put the paper into my printer
<h3sp4wn> (I haven't tried too hard yet though()
<chrisf826> finally i taught apt to pull source
<DanaG> Oh, better still: the print button in Evince is grayed out.
<chrisf826> cool
<DanaG> What gives?
<chrisf826> !
<Fdisk93> on a clean install of 8.04 should it pick the right driver for my card Nvidia gforce 8600 gt ??
<Snic42> Anyone else having issues with direct rendering in Hardy with older ATI cards?
<DanaG> LET ME PRINT!
<Fdisk93> or will i need to enable it in the restickted drivers ?
<DanaG> Stupid Evince!
<DanaG> What the ???????
 * DanaG goes off hollering at 'cups'
<Fdisk93> *restrickted
<ripps> Doesn't EnvyNG handle Nvidia installs?
<DanaG> What's up with that?
<DanaG> It won't let me print!
<DanaG> To ANY printer!
<Boohbah> DanaG: give it a swift kick in the rear!
<DanaG> Argh, I had to pdftops it and then lp it.
<DanaG> How's that for intuitive?
<DanaG> That's way messed up.
<DanaG> Oh, and it goes like this:
<DanaG> spin up.  print page.  spin down.
<DanaG> spin up.  print page.  spin down.
<DanaG> spin up.  print page.  spin down.
<DanaG> Instead of spin up, print ALL pages, spin down.
<chrisf826> gosh
<chrisf826> the restricted modules is a pain to compile
<NickPresta> mneptok, well, I removed -new, installed nvidia-glx. I ran nvidia-xconfig, made sure it actually put nvidia in xorg.conf. Restart X. Bad configuration error. More information about the failed upgrade from Gutsy here: http://pastebin.ca/994071
<chrisf826> it wants to break what flags i configured growl
<mneptok> NickPresta: try dpkg-reconfigure -pigh xserver-xorg
<RAOF> chrisf826: Why are you compiling the restricted modules again? :)
<DanaG> And for a 12-page document, that one-page-at-a-time thing is really really irritating.
<DanaG> And wastes quite a bit of time, too.
<chrisf826> ra: i am compiling a kernel without SMP
<NickPresta> mneptok, yep. Did that. It creates a skeleton xorg.conf. I added the nvidia line, no good.
<mneptok> NickPresta: you need to stop editing by hand
<chrisf826> not a good idea to mix modules with _SMP_ and without
<chrisf826> in the symbol tables
<mneptok> NickPresta: it prevents the new autoconfigurator from working
<RAOF> chrisf826: If you're using IA32, the -386 kernel is built without SMP.
<mdlueck> DanaG, sounds like slow I/O speed somewhere between "the computer" and "the printer"... Priter gets sick of waiting and spins down
<RAOF> chrisf826: As are all the relevant extra packages, obviously.
<DanaG> No, it's more about how the thing sends the documents to the printer.
<mneptok> chrisf826: why do you need to compile without SMP?
<DanaG> It's always been like that -- whether networked, or local.
<NickPresta> mneptok, okay. So run dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg. Then run 'nvidia-xconfig'. Then restart X and it should be fine?
<chrisf826> mnemo: : i am not on a dual core or greater box
<mneptok> NickPresta: we can hope! :)
<NickPresta> mneptok, heh okay. Thanks for the help thus far. I appreciate it.
<mneptok> chrisf826: so?
<chrisf826> mnemo: : i am stuck on a traditional p4 procesor
<mdlueck> DanaG, what type of printer are we talking about?
<Flannel> chrisf826: The generic kernel will work fine for you.
<mneptok> chrisf826: so?
<chrisf826> plus i want to try out ubuntu's kernel development facilities :)
<chrisf826> that is one thing i love to do
<Zackymc_k> mneptok: Removing nvidia-glx-new ...
<Zackymc_k> dpkg-divert: error checking `/usr/lib32/libGL.so.1': No such file or directory
<Zackymc_k> dpkg: error processing nvidia-glx-new (--remove):
<Zackymc_k>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<Zackymc_k> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Zackymc_k>  nvidia-glx-new
<Zackymc_k> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Zackymc_k> sory
<mneptok> Zackymc_k: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings
<Zackymc_k> thats what i did
<RAOF> Zackymc_k: Oh!  You've hit that too?
<DanaG> Samsung ML-1210 in one case, HP Laserjet 8150DN in the other.
<mneptok> chrisf826: Ubuntu's kernel dev facilities are usually referred to as "the kernel team" ;)
<DanaG> The latter is the networked one.
<RAOF> Zackymc_k: Strange, you're the second person I've seen with that problem.
<Scorp_> can someone help me with a wubi install for hardy?
<GhotiPhud> ﻿Zackymc_k, try 'sudo dpkg --configure a'
<DanaG> nvidia-glx-new has some new version available:
<DanaG> Argh, I HATE this new scheduler!
<DanaG> It make seveything slow and sucky.
<mdlueck> DanaG, when network, printing via CUPS, Samba, ???
<DanaG> Even typing.
<chrisf826> mnemo: : the build facilities are pretty nice
<DanaG> CUPS to an LPR server.
<DanaG> Hate Hate Hate this "Completely Fair Scheduler"
<DanaG> "Completely Fair" my $BODY_PART
<Zackymc_k> RAOF: Errors encountered while processing; a
<Scorp_> I'm having problems with wubi, after I boot up it shows a black screen with intaramfs
<orion1> Hey guys i am having trouble deleting stuff from my trash can. Also i can not find my trash can from the commandline. Is it not located at ~/.Trash?
<jscinoz> hmm
<RAOF> Zackymc_k: Yeah; I'm searching for the bug report that you're experiencing.
<mdlueck> DanaG, I do not happen to have LPR. I run Samba to CUPS to the printers, works great... My complaint is "sometimes" it sends A4 paper size and the printer complains.
<DanaG> Oh, and now....
<RAOF> orion1: No, it's not at ~/.Trash.  It's now in ~/.local/share/Trash.
<DanaG> I printed a 12-page document... and it printed 10 pages then stopped.
<GhotiPhud> oops, Zackymc_k, should have been 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<DanaG> And now, 5 minutes later, it's printing the last two.
<orion1> RAOF: why did they change that?
<mneptok> NickPresta: and ... ?
<IdleOne> DanaG: it needed a break
<jscinoz> totem crashed and its eating 100% CPU, and it ignores being killed with both KILL, QUIT, even survives SEGV, any ideas why this process can't be killed?
<DanaG> Didn
<NickPresta> Bad configuration still.
<DanaG> didn't do that in Gutsy.
<mneptok> NickPresta: bah.
 * mneptok hates X today
<mneptok> *h a t e s*
<Scorp_> I'm having problems with wubi, after I boot up it shows a black screen with intaramfs.
<IdleOne> jscinoz: zombied
<NickPresta> mneptok, is there any sort of way I can confirm that X is using the nvidia driver (or that the nvidia can even be used)?
<Zackymc_k> GhotiPhud: ctrl-alt-backspace?
<DanaG> Oh, and imagine that.... the Print button is now enabled.
<vhaarr> Hello, the last 2 days after running Hardy for some time, I am suddenly unable to sudo any more, I just get a message saying "sudo: unable to resolve host <host>".
<vhaarr> Anyone know what could be causing this?
<DanaG> bug 188226
<RAOF> orion1: A number of reasons.  It's the new XDG trash standard location.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188226 in linux "Kernel should use CONFIG_FAIR_CGROUP_SCHED" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188226
<mneptok> NickPresta: lsmod should tell you
<GhotiPhud> you're trying to fix the dpkg error yes?
<aeronca> I just installed the RC...I am trying to identify my monitor so I can use a higher refresh rate...for the life of me I cannot find where to do that
<mdlueck> "Oh, and imagine that.... the Print button is now enabled." hee hee hee... "Details, details... who needs print buttons anyway!?!!" ;-)
<mneptok> GhotiPhud: mmmm .... flakes.
<Scorp_> can someone here help me with wubi?
<RAOF> jscinoz: It's waiting in the kernel, and hence never gets any chance to respond to those signals?
<IdleOne> Scorp_: ask a specific question
<Scorp_> I did
<Scorp_> I'm having problems with wubi, after I boot up it shows a black screen with intaramfs
<NickPresta> mneptok, nvidia is in the listing from lsmod. *shrugs* I'm stumped.
<Zackymc_k> GhotiPhud: i ran the code
<jscinoz> RAOF, strange that totem could do that though
<GhotiPhud> will it now install the program?
<jscinoz> runnign as an underpriveleged user.
<DanaG> Maybe magic-sysrq can kill it?
<DanaG> The Totem.
<Zackymc_k> GhotiPhud: nope
<RAOF> jscinoz: Not if it's calling into X, which calls into the driver, which calls into the drm kernel module :)
<GhotiPhud> darn, that's all I've got
<GhotiPhud> had that problem earlier today
<GhotiPhud> that fixed it
<towlie_> so should i just wait or upgrade now
<Zackymc_k> GhotiPhud: should i restart X?
<GhotiPhud> you might try a full restart
<markus__> moin moin
<markus__> was bedeutet Daily Build
<Scorp_> can anyone here help me with a wubi install?
<Scorp_> ?
<jscinoz> raof.. drm as in direct rendering manager?
<RAOF> jscinoz: Yes.
<aeronca> can someone please tell me how to change my monitor settings on Hardy RC so I can run the proper refresh rate
<towlie_> what do you guys think ?
<GhotiPhud> ﻿Scorp_, I've never used wubi
<GhotiPhud> but I can try
<Scorp_> GhotiPhud: ok thanks, I'm having problems with wubi, after I boot up it shows a black screen with intaramfs
<DanaG> Is there a way to WUBI to a partition?
<towlie_> so should i just wait or upgrade now
<jscinoz> RAOF, so is there any way tos top this process without a reboot or X restart
<DanaG> Or start a netinstall without a CD?
<Scorp_> GhotiPhud: it did this right after I installed
<GhotiPhud> I'm not exactly sure how it works, when you boot it gives you boot options?
<GhotiPhud> then you choose ubuntu right?
<RAOF> jscinoz: I don't think so, actually, and I'm not sure that an X restart will kill it.
<RAOF> For future reference, orion1 was probably seeing bug #36625
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 36625 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "can't remove nvidia-glx" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/36625
<jscinoz> raof ack >_<
<Zackymc_k> GhotiPhud: still zip on the nvidia driver install
<GhotiPhud> that's odd
<aeronca> I know it's simple....but I can't find it..how do I define my monitor so I can run higher refresh rates
<GhotiPhud> what was the error it was giving?
<RAOF> aeronca: Which driver?  Using one of the free drivers, System->Preferences->Screen Resolution should allow you to change the refresh rate.
<Zackymc_k> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<GhotiPhud> ah
<towlie_> so should i just wait or upgrade now to 8.04
<GhotiPhud> it could be a bad package
<RAOF> aeronca: If you're fiddling around with xorg.conf, stop; it's not going to be useful :)
<GhotiPhud> you might have to use envyNG or wait till they fix that one
 * DanaG hopes people stop touting dpkg-reconfigure as the solution to any and all X issues.
<RAOF> Zackymc_k: What's the full error (pastebin if necessary).  Is it bug #36625+
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 36625 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "can't remove nvidia-glx" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/36625
<DanaG> I still need my xorg.conf for mouse stuff, though.
<Zackymc_k>  RAOF: pastebin if necessary? sorry im new to this irc thing :)
<markus__> was heißt  Ubuntu 8.04 Daily Build
<GhotiPhud> ﻿towlie_, if you wait two days, you'll be able to burn a cd that will be good for a while, but if you burn it today, you'll most likely have to do tons of updates if you ever install it on someone else's computer
<aeronca> using the Nvidia driver.....going to Pref>Screen Res gives me 50 or 51hz......the monitor should be capable of 75, and I have changed it up to at least 60ish in the beta releases of Hardy.....I had to specifically define my monitor (as a Dell 1704FPT), but after I defined my monitor I was able to set higher refresh rates
<GhotiPhud> I find it better to have the full release version
<h3sp4wn> GhotiPhud: Judging by past experience its likely you will have tons of updates anyway
<aeronca> and for the life of me I can't find where to do that on the Hardy RC
<GhotiPhud> if you're upgrading a Gutsy install, it will go faster to wait for the CD and upgrade from that then downloading right now
<RAOF> aeronca: Ah.  This is the nvidia driver being stupid; it mis-reports the refresh rate.
<GhotiPhud> the servers will be a little booked
<RAOF> aeronca:
<RAOF> aeronca: This is deliberate.  In order to change the refresh rate you want install the 'nvidia-settings' package, and then run it.
 * DanaG reaches into the end of June and hugs the ATI he will have then.
<DanaG> Sure, it may be crappy... but at least it'll have open-source specs.
<RAOF> aeronca: On the other hand, since it's a flat panel it shouldn't make _that_ much difference 60Hz or 75Hz.
<DanaG> And thus, an open-source driver... with support from the manufacturer!
<RAOF> DanaG: Gasp!  Surely not!
<cppmonkey> I am having problems with Ubuntu 8.04 locking up straight after logging it. I am currently running it from the console to connect and updated it from there but my wireless uses WPA encryption, so i cant get on to it.
<DanaG> And at least ATI now has revived Hydravision (their multi-desktop thingy) for Vista; nvidia still doesn't have an nView out.
<h3sp4wn> I think next desktop card I get will be a matrox of some description
<RAOF> DanaG: And their open-source drivers will, or do, support xrandr 1.2, for frikkin awesome multi-head.
<aeronca> thank you RAOF for the help
<DanaG> I just wish AMD's CPUs were better -- or at least, I wish companies wouldn't pair the Turion with low-end-only GPUs.
<h3sp4wn> RAOF: The problem is that xrandr is still incomplete in terms of support from the DE's
<JPSman> is it possible to upgrade from 7.10 from a hardy CD?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, RAOF: do you have ATI or nvidia?
<Zackymc_k> RAOF: pastebin???
<JPSman> not install, just upgrade
<GhotiPhud> ﻿ JPSman, yes it is
<RAOF> h3sp4wn: Not that I've noticed?
<RAOF> !pastebi | Zackymc_k
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> I'm wondering: does radeonfb get along with 'radeon' and/or 'radeonhd' ?
<RAOF> !pastebin | Zackymc_k
<ubotu> Zackymc_k: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<RAOF> DanaG: nvidia, more's the pity.
<DanaG> If I could get accelerated framebuffer..... that'd be so sweet.
<DanaG> Can't get that with nvidia, either.
<JPSman> uh duh - Thank you GhotiPhud I found the link
<h3sp4wn> RAOF: I tried it a few months ago and it was a complete pita
<Snic42> Anyone else having issues with ATI cards and direct rendering
<RAOF> h3sp4wn: Hm.  Whereas for me it Just Works in GNOME.
<h3sp4wn> RAOF: Only e17 by default did anything sensible
<RAOF> Mmm, rss-glx on nouveau :)
<h3sp4wn> In gnome the dpi was wrong
<h3sp4wn> and only part of the screen was used
<RAOF> h3sp4wn: Oh, right.  Yes, it will be.  On the other hand, that's something that you should set in the font preferences.
<RAOF> h3sp4wn: That sounds like a compiz issue?
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, is there a user guide for noveau already?
<h3sp4wn> RAOF: I cannot use compiz
<h3sp4wn> twinview works now with all the issues that currently
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: nouveau.freedesktop.org ?
<h3sp4wn> grr - e17 scales it all sensibly
<Snic42> I had Compiz running just fine in Gutsy on my notebook. But in Hardy I can't for the life of me get direct render support on this.
<h3sp4wn> so it looks fine cloned with all the dpi etc fine
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: is it Hardy packaged?
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Hell, no.
<RAOF> Except in that...
<RAOF> !nouveau
<ubotu> Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<RAOF> exists.
<kunkun> HA Jack it works!
<RAOF> And the 3d support isn't packaged there, at the explicit request of upstream.
<Zackymc_k> RAOF: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64059/
<RAOF> Zackymc_k: Right.  You've got bug #36625
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 36625 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "can't remove nvidia-glx" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/36625
<Zackymc_k> RAOF: how to fix it... or is there one(a fix)
<RAOF> Zackymc_k: The bug report has a work around.
<Zackymc_k> RAOF: i forgot about links :)
<DanaG> My next notebook... I'm considering 1920x1200 at 15".
<DanaG> 15.4, to be exact.
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: If everything goes well, Intrepid will hopefully have the kernel interfaces required to make nouveau work; Currently you require a git snapshot of important stuff.
<RAOF> Anyway, luncheon beckons.
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, would you like to help me to regain my X
<DanaG> Lunch?
<DanaG> What time zone?
<DanaG> Tue Apr 22 20:15:18 PDT 2008
<DanaG> That's mine.
<alex_mayorga> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nv/+bug/146706
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146706 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "[Hardy alpha 6] Live cd graphics fail with nvidia geforce4 440 go " [High,Triaged]
<ecubuntu_> Hello everybody, can somebody help me with me wireless network conf?
<JPSman> nm that didn't work
<cppmonkey> help with wireless WPA configuration please
<GhotiPhud> what didn't work ﻿ JPSman?
<ecubuntu_> mee to
<ecubuntu_> cppmonkey, what kind of problem u have?
<Snic42> Don't suppose anyone else is using a Toshiba Satelite A75 notebook?
<JPSman> GhotiPhud: gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"   didn't do anything
<DanaG> Another thing I'll be ditching in summer:
<DanaG> Creative.
<JPSman> there is no /cdromupgrade on this cd
<h3sp4wn> ecubuntu_: What is wrong with it
<Snic42> ﻿Or any system with an ATI 9100 IGP really
<GhotiPhud> ah, I was going to suggest insert CD... add to sources list... upgrade
<DanaG> I'll replace it with a USB C-Media device... or a Cardbus one, if I'm really lucky.
<DanaG> 9100IGP is left out even in Windows, I hear.
<ecubuntu_> i can get access to my own wireless network
<GhotiPhud> I think you might have to disconnect from internet to force the cd
<ecubuntu_> on my house
<DanaG> can?
<GhotiPhud> because it won't have all the latest packages
<DanaG> forgot an apostrophe and the letter t?
<ecubuntu_> h3sp4wn,
<cppmonkey> ecubuntu Gnome is locking up as soon as I loggin, so Im trying to update it via the console but I need to enter the WPA key, I have selected the wireless channel and Im getting a good signal strenth
<Snic42> The thing was working fine in Gutsy, that's the bit that's bugging me
<JPSman> GhotiPhud: So cut the net and Alt-F2 and update-manager --devel-release ?
<ecubuntu_> wow wow wow cppmonkey
<GhotiPhud> I think you need to add in Software Sources menu
<GhotiPhud> let me look and see
<DanaG> Oh yeah, AMD is going to be at the job fair at Cal Poly this spring.
<DanaG> Cool.
<JPSman> GhotiPhud: Ok thank you :OD
<ecubuntu_> i have the same confg on my mother office h3sp4wn via WPA and i can get internet access but in my house i can not
<GhotiPhud> ok, CD in... System>Admin>Software Sources... Ubuntu Software tab... check the CD rom
<GhotiPhud> wait
<GhotiPhud> Third-Party Software tab... add CD-ROM
<naught102> can anyone confirm that ffmpeg in hardy isn't built with AC3 input support?
<h3sp4wn> ecubuntu_: What country are you in
<edugonch> Hello, how I can install ubuntu 8.04 from the alternate install in a minimal installation (text only)
<AutoMatriX> is there someboye who succeeded to synchronise a Nokia6610 5Cellular) over IR with evolution ? I never achieved it under gutsy and lower ... wondering iff  it's possible in Hardy ?
<jbroome> edugonch: use the alternate cd
<ecubuntu_> :( USA
<h3sp4wn> edugonch: just select the option to install a server
<ecubuntu_> h3sp4wn,
<jbroome> no, not a server
<edugonch> I didn't see that option in the alternate cd
<jbroome> there's an option on the alt cd for a text only system
<h3sp4wn> Thats tezxt only
<anmar> Hello guys
<anmar> I am looking to install the ATI catalyst
<anmar> Control center app
<anmar> is it a deb ?
<anmar> or I have to install it from source?
<jbroome> h3sp4wn: that's what he asked for
<anmar> I have my Xorg fully installed and up and running with compiz working out fine but wanted to tweak things using the catalyst control center.
<edugonch> In this moment I have the alternate cd boot screen and I have --.> Install Ubuntu, Check Cd for defects, Rescue a broken system, test memory, boot from first hard disk
<anmar> I do have the fglrx restricted module already installed and running.
<edugonch> I can't see a text only option
<DanaG> Random thing: http://linux.die.net/man/3/xevie
<GhotiPhud> go to install ubuntu
<GhotiPhud> it'll be past that
<Fritzel> what's the easiest way to go about resizing an ext3 partition I want to make some room for windows
<anmar> hey guys. Sorry I think I managed to get it... Sorry for the bother
<GhotiPhud> ﻿Fritzel: pop in a live cd, then use the partition editor
<ripps> amar: EnvyNG will install the latest driver along with control center. (Control center doesn't do much though)
<edugonch> I first use "Install Ubuntu" but I needed to stop when started to install the X server
<Fritzel> it'll handle it? ok good deal, next question, how difficult is it to restore the boot loader after it gets replaced?
<h3sp4wn> edugonch: What are the choices there is one that is cli only
<JPSman> GhotiPhud: Its stuck on "Umounting CD-ROM..."
<Zackymc_k> RAOF: you still there?
<h3sp4wn> (or failing that just use the server cd)
<GhotiPhud> you're shutting down ﻿JPSman?
<edugonch> <h3sp4wn> I can't see it, I told you the options That i can see  --.> Install Ubuntu, Check Cd for defects, Rescue a broken system, test memory, boot from first hard disk
<demonspork> so, what is the name of the next release of ubuntu after hardy heron?
<GhotiPhud> ﻿Fritzel, it's fairly easy
<h3sp4wn> edugonch: That is not the alternative cd then
<JPSman> GhotiPhud: No - hrm, ok once I tell where to look for software, how do I start the upgrade process from the CD?
<GhotiPhud> I'll try and find a walkthrough
<edugonch> That's the image that I download
<Zackymc_k> GhotiPhud: can you give me a hand with my bug?
<h3sp4wn> There looks like there is a way with ubiquiti but I haven't quite found it yet
<edugonch> ubuntu-8.04-rc-alternate-i386.iso
<Fritzel> GhotiPhud, do you happen to know how in case I have troubles getting back in here for some unforseen reason? just the utility to use should be enough info
<GhotiPhud> Fritzel, here's the grub link http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore/
<edugonch> That's the image that I download
<edugonch> And I'm using to install the system
<JPSman> edugonch: is that torrentable?
<edugonch> no, I download from the first mirror that I see in the ubuntu page
<DanaG> Don't use first; use the best.
<DanaG> Try to find universities and such.
<GhotiPhud> ﻿Zackymc_k, the bug with Nvidia driver?
<DanaG> They can often have high bandwidth.
<edugonch> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-rc-alternate-i386.iso
<edugonch> that's the mirror that I used
<JPSman> DanaG: do you have to DL and burn the -alternate- to do the upgrade from a CD?
<JPSman> because I used the -desktop- iso on a CD and am trying to upgrade - if its possible
<Zackymc_k> GhotiPhud: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/36625 and im kinda a noob so i cant tell with one is the fix.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 36625 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "can't remove nvidia-glx" [Medium,New]
<Zackymc_k> if you have time
<edugonch> I just want to know if the installation method changed in this new version of ubuntu
<JPSman> How do you mean edugonch?
<GhotiPhud> Zackymc_k, try 'sudo rm /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2'
<Fritzel> GhotiPhud, ok so then really being that my main current drive is /dev/sda I would as I understand it, I would enter grub, then type setup (sda)  does that sound correct?
<GhotiPhud> no, grub uses different naming
<edugonch> That I can't find the text install option.... I want to know if I downloaded the correct image
<Fritzel> GhotiPhud, ok is that find command inside grub or is that the one outside?
<Fritzel> if it's inside and it shows disk sizes I should be good since my /boot is a 100mb partition
<DanaG> You may be able to loop-mount the CD.
<Fritzel> eh nevermind I should be able to figure it out ^^
<GhotiPhud> you want to "sudo grub"
<GhotiPhud> then find ...
<GhotiPhud> then root
<GhotiPhud> then setup
<GhotiPhud> it's pretty easy
<JPSman> DanaG heh "loop-mount" ?
<JPSman> sounds, recursive
<DanaG> nope.
<Zackymc_k> GhotiPhud: nope still the damn error
<Fritzel> ok fair enough, thanks
<GhotiPhud> to fix the situation, the file /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 has to be manually erased. The package nvidia-glx can then be removed. To get the normal non-nvidia libGL file back, the package libgl1-mesa has to be reinstalled: apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa.
<GhotiPhud> that's what I found on the bug
<GhotiPhud> did you try the ﻿apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa.?
<DanaG> 'aptitude reinstall' is easier
<ubuntucool123> just installed ubuntu 8.04 RC on ThinkPad R30. When I rebooted I got grub error 17. any idea?
<edugonch> Here a screenshot of the boot screen ----> http://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ubuntuscreenfe2.jpg
<edugonch> I can't see a text install option
<GhotiPhud> go to install ubuntu
<edugonch> I did it but
<edugonch> it started to install the x server
<Black_Magic> could someone help me with internet...?
<GhotiPhud> you have the alternate disk?
<edugonch> yes
<ubuntucool123> ?
<edugonch> well that was what I download
<edugonch> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-rc-alternate-i386.iso
<Black_Magic> im still having problems with internet and i dont have an idea what it is :/
<ubuntucool123> i have no idea why i get grub error 17 :(
<GhotiPhud> isn't 17 where it can't find the grub partition?
<GhotiPhud> you might have to restore grub
<GhotiPhud> http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore/
<ubuntucool123> how do i restore grub?
<ubuntucool123> ok thanks
<GhotiPhud> you can do that with the live cd
<GhotiPhud> ignore the redhat thing
<GhotiPhud> it's all the same
<Black_Magic> so if anyone can help its verry much apreciated
<GhotiPhud> ﻿Black_Magic, internet meaning wireless? or wired? or both?
<ubuntucool123> could it be that i need the boot partition to be first on the disk? I might have set it up wrong...
<GhotiPhud> it doesn't have to be first
<Zackymc_k> GhotiPhud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64062/    is my error now
<GhotiPhud> ﻿Zackymc_k, the repos are still in flux, this has happened with a few packages
<GhotiPhud> I'm not sure what to tell you
<Zackymc_k> so will there be a fix in a update or release date of hardy?
<GhotiPhud> most likely, or soon after
<peepsalot> RAOF, you around?
<GhotiPhud> I've heard it recommended that people wait a few weeks after the releases so these type of small bugs shake out
<ToddEDM> hey guys, i was wondering what that command to upgrade to hardy was that someone pasted
<peepsalot> RAOF, i was finally able to remove nvidia-glx-new, so I'm trying the nouveau drivers, but I'm stuck in "Low Graphics Mode".  I'm guessing I'm missing some xorg.conf issues.  i think you sent me a link to your xorg.conf the other day, but I can't find it now.
<jbroome> !upgrade | ToddEDM
<ubotu> ToddEDM: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ToddEDM> would it be any different if i did a fresh install, or should it be ok
<Zackymc_k> GhotiPhud: I have the Hp pavilion tx1499  ... i have no wifi, no nvidia and no sound and no touch screen and i cant install anything form add and remove...should i just reinstall 7.10 for a few more weeks?
<GhotiPhud> I'd say it would be a good bet
<RAOF> peepsalot: http://pastebin.ca/994124
<GhotiPhud> how do you like that tablet by the way
<GhotiPhud> I've been looking at those
<DanaG> ARGH!
<DanaG> Wine is singularly unusable on my machine.
<DanaG> I type one capital letter, and SHIFT GETS STUCK DOWN FOREVER THEREAFTER>
<DanaG> (I"M IMITATING THE RESULT)
<Zackymc_k> GhotiPhud: and just discovered that i have no screen saver too.... im going back to 7.10. if i reinstall... will my boot parameters still be there (noapic irqpoll) and the tablet it awesome i live it and it came with 3gb of ram... but it rocks
<Zackymc_k> love it*
<DanaG> Better back up xorg.conf.
<DanaG> New one doesn't include tablet stuff.
<GhotiPhud> boot parameters don't carry over
<ToddEDM> oooooooooooh im upgrading.. this is intense!
<ToddEDM> haha
<Zackymc_k> ok thanks for the help
<ToddEDM> 1 hour remaining! wow
<ToddEDM> 1.5 hours.. uhhg
<iMatter> Would anyone know if DHCLIENT is faulty in hardy?
<iMatter> it doesnt seem to work anymore
<iMatter> just gives permission denied
<Zackymc_k> what is a easy way to reinstall? :)
<iMatter> matter fact anything i try and install gives that (things related to DHCP so you can manually do the CLI thing)
<iMatter> i tried dhclient and dhcpcd those dont work
<GhotiPhud> ﻿Zackymc_k, do you have your /home in a separate partition?
<iMatter> yes with root privilages
<GhotiPhud> if not, while you're reinstalling, I suggest setting it up
<Zackymc_k> GhotiPhud: if i have vista and i want to reinstall ubuntu how would i do that...in vista just delete the ubuntu partition and reinstall to "free space"?
<Meshezabeel> heya, I cannot seem to play dvds anymore, is this a common problem in hardy?
<GhotiPhud> what does your ubuntu install look like?
<GhotiPhud> how many gigs?
<Zackymc_k> about 3.7... do you mean what is installed?
<peepsalot> RAOF, what does the "Virtual 3000 2000" line do?  that is really your resolution?
<GhotiPhud> the partition you gave it
<Zackymc_k> oh 9.89gb
<peepsalot> RAOF, not sure what to set mine to
<GhotiPhud> hmmm, for me... I have 10 G for XP, 10 G for Ubuntu, 50 G for home, 1 G swap
<RAOF> peepsalot: The Virtual line sets the maximum possible combined resolution of all outputs plugged in.
<GhotiPhud> I store all the OS agnostic stuff on the 50 Gb partition, such as video, music
<peepsalot> RAOF, is it requireD?
<Zackymc_k> i have 130gb for vista and 9.89gb for ubuntu i have 3gb of ram so... and i dont care about the files on ubuntu
<RAOF> peepsalot: If you want dual-head to work correctly, yes.
<RAOF> peepsalot: So, for my laptop with at 1680x1050 screen, and an external 1280x1024 LCD, I add up 1680+1280 and get about 3000, which is a nice round number :)
<GhotiPhud> so, just playing around with Ubuntu?
<peepsalot> RAOF, doesn't matter that it's over?
<RAOF> peepsalot: No, not really.
 * DanaG will likely be getting 1920x1200.... nice.
<DanaG> I wonder... how well would an ATI HD2600 play Blu-Ray in Linux, assuming I decrypted the disk....
<x1250> has someone been able to synchronize evolution email data with unison?
<DanaG> ... and turned off Compiz while playing.
<Zackymc_k> more or less i use it for the speed and to learn more about it for future use
<x1250> synching ~/.evolution does not work
<RAOF> peepsalot: If you _don't_ have a Virtual line, then X sets the Virtal line to be the largest screen dimension of the currently enabled monitors.  Which, for me, would be 1680x1680, which would mean I couldn't do anything but clone.
<GhotiPhud> you're set then, I just separate the partition so that I can reinstall Ubuntu and keep all the settings for programs
<x1250> I'm trying to synch my desktop evolution with my laptop
<peepsalot> RAOF, i see, thanks
<Zackymc_k> GhotiPhud: so do i pop the disk in then reinstall to the partition?
<GhotiPhud> yeah
<iMatter> Would anyone know if DHCLIENT is faulty in hardy? most client like things that have to do with DHCP dont work just gives permission denied even with sudo infront or i do su first or sudo -i even tried chmod +ing it those still dont work so makes it imposible to manually try and connect to network
<weasy> Hey I just installed and I can't seem to ssh from outside my network.
<weasy> is there some firewall I don't know about?
<Zackymc_k> well if i can get the live cd to work without doin this http://picasaweb.google.com/zackymcharvest/Help/photo#5191494634579094130
<GhotiPhud> crazyness
<GhotiPhud> safe graphics mode
<Zackymc_k> same thing
<GhotiPhud> what card is in that?
<Meshezabeel> the ace of spades I think
<Zackymc_k> nvidia Geforce 6150
<Meshezabeel> oh, yeah, that one
<kunkun> Ohh, old card ey.
<Lynoure> iMatter: most likely not dhclient, but something with your nic
<GhotiPhud> lol
<RAOF> weasy: By 'outside your network', do you mean something like "I've got a router which connects to the internet & a bunch of computers connected to it"?
<GhotiPhud> no, 9 of clubs
<Zackymc_k> well its stock so i gota get a new one
<Lynoure> GhotiPhud: out of nagging curiousity, is that nick pronounced 'fishfad'?
<RAOF> weasy: If so, welcome to the fun of NAT.
<GhotiPhud> fish food
<GhotiPhud> lol
<Chris|> if i do apt-get dist-upgrade from gutsy minimal installation will it be the same as hardy heron minimal installation, right?
<RAOF> Chris|: No.
<Lynoure> GhotiPhud: :)
<Zackymc_k> so im at the partitioning do i do to manual then click the box that is the 9.89gb drive and hit next
<Chris|> RAOF what would be the difference?
<RAOF> Chris|: If you do 'do-release-upgrade' from a gutsy minimal installation that should be the same as a hardy minimal installation.
<Chris|> ah thanky :) RAOF
<GhotiPhud> yes, manual
<RAOF> Chris|: The upgrader knows more, basically; it can remove things that we know aren't needed, and generally work around problems we've found.
<GhotiPhud> you might have to tell it to set the 10 Gig as /
<Chris|> makes sense ty
<Zackymc_k> sorry but...how (yes im a noob sorry)
<Lynoure> iMatter: Unless you have tried with a static ip and that has ruled out all your problems (then I'd suspect the dhcp server first)
<GhotiPhud> oh, edit it and mount point should be "/"
<peepsalot> RAOF, hmm, i think my card is not supported at all, i got some errors from nouveau "unknown reg ...",  "Init table comment not found",  "LVDS table revision not supported", etc
<weasy> Raof I mean I am at work trying to SSH in and it fails
<Zackymc_k> in partition manager?
<GhotiPhud> in the install
<RAOF> weasy: Yes.  And your home machine is behind a router?
<weasy> yes
<RAOF> weasy: Because if that is the case, you'll need to set up port forwarding on the router.
<weasy> I have it set to dmz to my ubuntu
<cyclonut> any design types here who'd like their name on a website?
<RAOF> peepsalot: Come in to #nouveau :)
<weasy> RAOF shouldn't my dmz take care of that?
<RAOF> weasy: I don't know, basically.
<Zackymc_k> to make it easy can i just use the partition manager to make the current 10gb drive to free space and then use the "install to free space" option in the install?
<RAOF> weasy: That'd depend on your router, probably.  Does it work at home, with two systems behind your NAT?
<GhotiPhud> I think when you tell it to install to free space, it makes some swap by default
<Zackymc_k> what if the swap is there already?
<GhotiPhud> if you were wanting it all to be the root, then you may have to do manual
<GhotiPhud> good question
<weasy> let me try
<GhotiPhud> I have no clue
<Zackymc_k> can i make that free space as well to be safe?
<GhotiPhud> yeah
<GhotiPhud> that should work
<SpartanII117> Zackymc_k: uou still have to specify it manually.
<SpartanII117> making it free space will work
<Zackymc_k> okay so im gona /dev/sda4 & 5 to free space and the 10gb as well? im kinda nervous every install
<GhotiPhud> sda4 and 5 are what?
<Zackymc_k> one is extended and the other is linux swap
<GhotiPhud> ah, leave the extended
<Zackymc_k> ok
<Zackymc_k> making it free space will give me that option to not have to do it manual "SpartanII117> Zackymc_k: uou still have to specify it manually."
<GhotiPhud> yes
<WorkingOnWise> what does it take to get a bluetooth A2DP headset working in Hardy?
<Zackymc_k> there is a lock next to the swap..and wont let me delete it
<Zackymc_k> do i hit Swapoff
<GhotiPhud> yes
<RAOF> WorkingOnWise: I'd hope that right-clicking on the bluetooth icon in the notification area, Preferences->Services->Audio Service should allow you to enable it there.
<weasy> RAOF I can't get on from behind network either
<weasy> What should i do?
<GhotiPhud> sorry I can't stay longer Zackymc_k, it's nearly 1 AM here
<GhotiPhud> bedtime
<WorkingOnWise> RAOF: I get Couldn't display "obex://[00:0D:FD:11:83:75]/". Host down when I try to connect.
<Zackymc_k> is there a thanks button?
<DarphBobo> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "xfonts-artwiz"
<DarphBobo> artwiz fonts not available in hardy?
<DanaG> ﻿wtf? htop thinks my uptime is 3681 days.
<Krzzzz> hello folks
<nomasteryoda> lol
<Krzzzz> im getting the folowing error after updating
<RAOF> weasy: Hm.  I presume you've actually installed the openssh-server package?
<Krzzzz> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Krzzzz> the install went fine
<Krzzzz> but when i do go ahead and enter that command it mentions a kernel image that i never installed
<Krzzzz> Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ...
<Krzzzz> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-rc5-zen1-x86
<Krzzzz> Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.24-rc5-zen1-x86
<Krzzzz> update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-rc5-zen1-x86
<Krzzzz> dpkg: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Krzzzz> im guessin this is a bug
<dubby> hey anyone im running Ubuntu hardy, and have all the kde libs, as well as compiz, anycase when i run ksudoku (3d sudoku) its reallly choppy
<Zackymc_k> Who is 32bit and 64bit savvy?
<SpartanII117> Krzzzz: did you look at it in synaptic?
<SpartanII117> Zackymc_k:  i kindof am
<Krzzzz> i remember seeing it in there but never installed it
<Krzzzz> i simply have the generic ones ending in 16
<Krzzzz> i did an update today and then that mistake comes up
<Zackymc_k> do you know anything about tx1000
<SpartanII117> Krzzzz:  go in and make sure it's not installed
<Krzzzz> it wont let me go into synaptics
<SpartanII117> zack no, what is it?
<Zackymc_k> tablet pc...but im wonderin if i should install the 32 bit for better compatibly?
<iMatter> Lynoure: What could the DHCP server problem be?
<SpartanII117> compatibility should be the same on all the open drivers at least.
<Zackymc_k> the tx1000 has these problem with 64... sound,wifi,touch screen, nvidia, and other stuff but i wonder...if i was on 32...
<SpartanII117> you can always try it
<Zackymc_k> not to mention the fingerprint reader and the on-board webcam
<Zackymc_k> ok
 * BHSPitMonkey is shopping for a laptop
<Lynoure> iMatter: So, you tried with static already? Could be pretty much anything, check the logs on it if you manage it?
<xngear> what triaged bug status mean?
<Zackymc_k> Considering that im going back to 7.10 i guess that i have to leave, right?
<weasy> How do I allow other machines to ssh into ubuntu
<teamcobra> sudo apt-get install sshd
<RAOF> weasy: You have acutally installed the openssh-server package, right?
<teamcobra> have ssh-hpn patches been applied to the ubuntu ssh?
<weasy> there is a openssh server?
<weasy> I am used to suse
<weasy> easy breezy
<RAOF> weasy: Ah, right.  No, we don't install an ssh server by default.
<RAOF> weasy: So, you'll need to install one before sshing in will work :)
<teamcobra> kinda dangerous
<weasy> so apt-get install open-ssh/
<teamcobra> hrm, 1 day til final, I can't wait ;)
<RAOF> weasy: openssh-server is the package you're after.
<teamcobra> is there any jigdo-type method that would let me make an iso off today's version? ;)
<xngear> i just used "ssh" for install it. it is not only install ssh, but also configure it and autorun, unlike fedora
<xngear> its probably alias
<weasy> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<weasy> worked
<weasy> now I can work from work lol
<RAOF> xngear: It's a metapackage, yes.
<jgoo> I installed the ms fonts on ubuntu, but afterwards the dialog said I need to install ... it... itt? something else... I just dismissed it.
<jgoo> I've installed the fonts, and I am using tft sub pixel smoothing, but in firefox the kerning is atrocious
<jgoo> http://docs.codehaus.org/display/GRAILS/Grails+Audit+Logging+Plugin < this page I am looking at
<jgoo> on mine... H ibernate compared to hibernate kerning... and gg's are too close. Is there a step I missed in improving font rendering for the web? In pidgin and other gnome apps it looks great
<px> w00t my upgrade to hardy went smoothly
<teamcobra> px: w00t w00t
<n0yd> Why is it that the top gnome-panel in 8.04 cannot be removed?  Is there a way around this?
<px> i'm not used to how ssh now knows about the pubkeys
<crdlb> n0yd: but the bottom one can?
<n0yd> crdlb: right
<crdlb> n0yd: are you trying to remove both panels, or just one?
<n0yd> Both
<crdlb> if you want to remove both, you must remove gnome-panel from the session
<bjron> I'm having trouble connecting to my wireless with Hardy.  I booted an old Dapper CD and got connected with that, so now I'm wondering, what information should I be collecting to help identify what's different in Hardy?
<n0yd> crdlb: remove it from gconf?
<crdlb> n0yd: gnome-session-remove gnome-panel might owrk
<n0yd> crdlb: heh, i dont think it likes that.
<n0yd> It just sits there, doing nothing.
 * n0yd trolls through gconf
<n0yd> crdlb: ya, I can't figure it out.  I can kill it, but of course each time I restart X it will be respawned.
<Prez00> bjron: what wifi hardware u got?
<bjron> Prez00: Atheros AR5001X
<topyli> n0yd: strange. gnome-session-remove doesn't seem to be any gnome-session-removing
<topyli> n0yd: even gnome-session-remove --list doesnt work
<bjron> Prez00: or at least that's what windows says it is - lspci reports the chipset as AR5211 (I think I just rebooted to try the Hardy CD again)
<n0yd> topyli: ya it doesnt do anything
<teamcobra> bjron: use 2.6.25
<teamcobra> I'm working on packages right now
<teamcobra> adds ath5k hardware driver
<topyli> n0yd: never used it before though, i don't know if im doing it right
<bjron> teamcobra: oh colo
<bjron> err cool
<n0yd> ya thats right
<topyli> the man page suggests that usage is pretty straightforward
<Prez00> teamcobra: is there a known bug un deafult hardy kernel with AR5211?
<bjron> teamcobra: quite strange in Hardy, can see all the networks etc, and it looks like I connect, but can never get an ip
<Prez00> bjron: did u at any point try manually configuring the interface?
<bjron> Prez00: yea doesn't work any better
<Prez00> bjron: this might have something to do with it, just maybe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/185209
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185209 in network-manager "[hardy] Manually Configuring Network Causes Massive, Unreversable, Failure" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bjron> oh, interesting . . .lemme I'll have to read
<teamcobra> prez00: not sure, but I thought that more cards were added in the newer ath5k
<bjron> but that's why I'm about to try via the hardy livecd, just in case I screwed something up in my install
<teamcobra> I could be wrong, I have a broadcom 4311 rev02
<Ragnarel> hi, I got this in my syslog: "Apr 23 06:42:25 CoLD-iRiS kernel: [663351.110509] FAT: Directory bread(block 76386) failed" what mean?
<n0yd> topyli: meh, I just removed the gnome-panel pkg for now.
<n0yd> Good enough
<topyli> n0yd: why do you run gnome at all? create an xsession with just enough gnome for you
<Prez00> were any of you here when gutsy was ubuntu+1?  are there more, less, same number of bugs at this point before release compared tu gutsy?
<topyli> no0tic: window manager, the daemons you want, nautilus
<teamcobra> Prez: I wasn't, been a slackware user for 12 years
<Ronald> Prez00: tbh, i get a somewhat redhatty feel, while gutsy and before felt rocksolid before release to me. (around redhat 5 or 6 there was a joke, redhat likes living on the bleeding edge, but leaves the bleeding up to you)
<x1250> damn amule. Just a moments ago a friend unplugged the router and amule begun to eat all my ram till a hard lockup
<x1250> pretty nasty
<Ronald> thats an idicidual app...
<Ronald> with a v
<Prez00> yeah, seems last time there were less critical bugs at this point y cycle..
<n0yd> topyli: because outside of gnome-panel, I use all of gnome.
<Prez00> goodnight all..
<n0yd> I like a functional desktop, just not gnome-panel.
<Ronald> Prez00: while mozilla really tries for quality releases, i feel using ff3beta is jumping the gun
<topyli> Prez00: all i see is a few annoyances. gutsy didn't work properly for me all, ever
<Prez00> topyli: good to hear... let's hope u are right..
<bjron> heh, modinfo ath_pci didn't even give me the version from Dapper
<bjron> srcversion, sure, but no actual version #
<AdrianStrays> I'm using Ubuntu Studio and would like to upgrade to the RC of Ubuntu Studio.  I am unsure of how to do this, can anyone give me some pointers?
<Ronald> AdrianStrays: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<topyli> AdrianStrays: update-manager -d
<topyli> Ronald: no
<AdrianStrays> It says the a new distrubution is available, but how do I know it won't install a standard Hardy update?
<topyli> Ronald: 1) at least the repositories should be changed, and dist-upgrade used, and 2) dist-upgrade is not supported or recommended or even very smart
<Ronald> topyli: oh sorry, i assumed he was running a beta of studio-hardy, which is off the same repositories
<topyli> AdrianStrays: no idea
<Flannel> AdrianStrays: What?  What are you concerned with?
<topyli> AdrianStrays: i assume changing an ubuntu installation to studio is trivial though
<Ronald> my hardy is from the beta release, surely nothing for update-manager to do to get it to 'rc'
<Flannel> Ronald: Thats just regular updates.  If you keep up with regular updates, you're already there, and then some.
<topyli> Ronald: right
<AdrianStrays> Flannel, I am currently running Ubuntu Studio Gusty, and would like to update to The Studio Hardy RC.
<AdrianStrays> Flannel, I looked at the update manager, and it shows that a new release is available, but how do I know it won't update me to a standard Hardy RC
<bjron> well, the liveCD doesn't work any better, so I don't think I hosed my network settings on my install
<Flannel> AdrianStrays: What do you have now?  do you have ubuntustudio-desktop installed?
<AdrianStrays> Topyli, No, Ubuntu Studio has a slightly modified kernel, one which is better at running musical programs
<AdrianStrays> Flannel, I believe so
<Flannel> AdrianStrays: Its still trivial to switch between the two
<Flannel> AdrianStrays: then you'll upgrade to ubuntu studio
<Flannel> AdrianStrays: Its all more or less the same anyway, all the same Distro, just different flavors.
<teamcobra> adrian: I run the rt kernel on my ubuntu laptop too
<Ronald> AdrianStrays: the flavours of ubuntu differ in a meta package being installed with certain dependencies... they make you get kde for kubuntu, gnome for ubuntu and all
<teamcobra> there's a package, no worries
<Flannel> but yes, ubuntustudio-desktop is the proper metapackage.
<teamcobra> ls
<topyli> AdrianStrays: better ask on #ubuntustudio though
<teamcobra> erp, sorry
 * DanaG ﻿ ¥€££S out loud.
<AdrianStrays> Topyli, no one is ever on there.
<Flannel> AdrianStrays: then take our word for it ;)
<teamcobra> DanaG: you get paid?
<DanaG> Naah, I'm just responding to somebody saying "1337" by saying "£€€T"
<DanaG> ... and then finding the Yen symbol.
<topyli> AdrianStrays: well the worst that could happen is you'll have to install the kernel and the desktop metapackage post-upgrade
<bjron> teamcobra: how do you recommend I get 2.6.25?
<teamcobra> bjron: do you run x86 or 64-bit?
<topyli> AdrianStrays: looks like the standard ubuntu repositories have the ubuntustudio packages so your upgrade should be painless
<AdrianStrays> Flannel, regardless of whether or not its trivial, the procress of going from studio-gusty, to hardy, to studio-hardy is more drawn out than going from studio-gusty to studio-hardy.  I am asking if I can do it one simple download, rather than having to spread it out.
<Aval0n_> hey guys, what is the command to configure compiz?
<Aval0n_> so I can enable/disable the cube etc...
<Ronald> install compiz-config-manager something package
<topyli> AdrianStrays: since you have ubuntustudio installed, i would assume that upgrade-manager will upgrade them
 * Hobbsee suggests people help out with testing
<bjron> teamcobra: the laptop in question is 32 bit
<Aval0n_> i thought it was liks ccsm
<Aval0n_> or something
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto | RC Rel. Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/RC | Final release April 24 | Information on testing is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/#head-23b21b368030f6c1c8d2dd33a06da8cef41e0573
<Flannel> AdrianStrays: To go from studio to non-studio, you would have to install the ubuntu-desktop package, unless you do so, you won't.
<teamcobra> bjron: cool, hang on for about 20 or so
<bjron> k sounds good
<teamcobra> I'm making an x86 package right now... nvidia in the laptop?
<CaptMorgan> hey, just upgraded to 8.04 and have a quick question, under Appearance > Visual Effects the custom setting isnt there but Advanced Desktop Effects is in Prefrences, how can I make it use advanced compiz settings?
<Aval0n_> exit
<AdrianStrays> Flannel, so if it doesn't work that way and I come on here pouting, are you going to be ready to accept the whinning? :D
<bjron> hmm, concievably, I could just build the ath5k module for the kernel I have right?
<Flannel> AdrianStrays: It can't not work that way.  It works entirely based on metapackages.
<AdrianStrays> Flannel, alright, alright. I trust you
<AdrianStrays> Here we go....
<topyli> AdrianStrays: and no, no whining is allowed :)
<topyli> on +1 anyway. unstable versions are not supported
<negge^> CaptMorgan: you'll have to install the compiz manager from synaptic
<negge^> then there will be another item in the Preferences menu that lets you adjust everything
<negge^> atleast that's how I did it
<CaptMorgan> Negge^ - it is already installed, I updated I didnt do a fresh install so maybe uninstall and reinstall?
<negge^> hmm then I'm not sure
<topyli> CaptMorgan: it won't appear in the appearances dialog
<negge^> only done fresh installs a couple of times
<topyli> CaptMorgan: just run it from the menu
<Ronald> CaptMorgan: does it show in the system>prefs menu?
<negge^> it's supposed to be over or under Appearances
<CaptMorgan> If I goto System > Preferences I can open and adjust the Advanced Desktop effects they just arent on, in 7.10 in Apperance I would choose Custom under visual effects
<Ronald> just above
<pen> is there other ways to make alsa use pulseaudio besides the perfect setup steps?
<Ronald> advanced desktop effects settings
<Ronald> if its not there, verify you have "compizconfig-settings-manager"
<crdlb> you don't really need to set it to custom
<pen> no other ways?
<Ronald> simple-ccsm is nice too
<sdakak> When is the release party? :-)
<EvoxVIII> hello.
<EvoxVIII> anyone here?
<bjron> EvoxVIII: yes, ppl are here
<EvoxVIII> ok.
<EvoxVIII> I need some help with Hardy Heron
<EvoxVIII> I used Wubi and installed Hardy with my Vista installation. everything is great and good.
<EvoxVIII> But When I boot into Ubuntu it wont pick up my wifi card.
<zcat[1]> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<teamcobra> bjron: compiling, made sure ath5k was enabled ;)
<zcat[1]> lots of wifi cards are still not well supported, not even in ubuntu :(
<dystopianray> EvoxVIII: what wifi card do you have?
<teamcobra> zcat: lots of new wifi drivers in 2.6.25 (just went through make xconfig for the git3 ver)
<bjron> teamcobra: good deal.  Would be nice if I could figure out why the madwifi drivers aren't working for me though, for the sake of anyone else with the same issue
<teamcobra> bjron: you have a newer card, I believe
<EvoxVIII> ok that doesnt really help me.
<teamcobra> lots of people w/ that chipset having probs w/ madwifi, ath5k solved it
<teamcobra> evox: lspci
<EvoxVIII> my card isnt listed.
<teamcobra> to find your wifi card
<EvoxVIII> ?
<bjron> teamcobra: nah, the laptop is something like 4 years old at least
<EvoxVIII> lspci?
<teamcobra> in a terminal, type lspci
<zcat[1]> what's frustrating though, my broadcom used to work pretty good in gutsy, I haven't been able to use it at all since hardy :( It can see the AP sometimes but never connects to it.
<teamcobra> if it's a usb card, type lsusb
<EvoxVIII> well I know what kind of card I have.
<dystopianray> teamcobra: isn't ath5k the only new wifi driver in 2.6.25?
<EvoxVIII> I have a Realtek
<dystopianray> zcat[1]: are you using ndiswrapper?
<teamcobra> dystopianray, I saw a new intel driver too w/ spectrum analysis and other cool stuff
<dystopianray> teamcobra: oh really?
<dystopianray> teamcobra: for what hardware?
<bjron> zcat[1]: seems that's a common experience around here, unfortunately (mine was working in dapper, donno about the more recent releases)
<teamcobra> dystopianray, didn't really look
<EvoxVIII> and how do I edit the settings in Ubuntu.
<teamcobra> evox: what model number is it
<zcat[1]> nope. was using bcm43xx-firmware (from cafuego?) now there seems to be bcm43 and b43 modules... and eevrything is horribly broken. Not in a rush to fix it, I have a PCI card and a USB wifi adapter that still work :)
<EvoxVIII> hold on.
<dystopianray> zcat[1]: i'd recommend trying ndiswrapper
<DanaG> b43-fwcutter is different from bcm43xx-fwcutter
<teamcobra> if it's an 8187, open a terminal, and type "sudo rmmod rtl8187 ; sudo modprobe rtl8187"  w/o quotes
<DanaG> Beats me why the firwmare is different.
<JPSman> So I am now using hardy, and my wireless options have truncated alot
<teamcobra> zcat: what ver broadcom cards?
<zcat[1]> screw ndis, I want to use free drivers as far as possible.. and the free drivers used to work, I just need to sort them out again and get the right firmware isntalled I think
<teamcobra> yeh, ndiswrapper is evil
<SuperQ> crap
<teamcobra> zcat: what ver bcm cards? there was a patch that had to be regressed in the .24 series, fixed in .25 (bcm4311rev02 was affected)
<SuperQ> speaking of wifi
<dystopianray> ndiswrapper may be evil, but it works more times than the FOSS drivers do
<zcat[1]> no idea.. not on the lappy right now..
<SuperQ> it looks like iwl4965 (newer intel A/B/N card) drivers are somewhat out of date in hardy
<teamcobra> dystopianray: and makes kernels panic
<dystopianray> i've never seen that
<px> so everytime i login i have to use xev to get my mouse wheel to work
<zcat[1]> I'll probably end up doing a clean install when hardy's out anyhow, just to see how it goes
<teamcobra> dystopianray: I've had 2 laptops that would crash every 3 hrs if ndiswrapper was used
<teamcobra> and only 1 firmware would work properly w/ ndiswrapper
<teamcobra> blech
<SuperQ> teamcobra: :(
<dystopianray> teamcobra: what wifi card were they using?
<teamcobra> zcat: yeah, but if they're bcm4311rev02s, they're still no good in the final
<EvoxVIII> hey teamcobra: I have a Realtek rtl8187B
<zcat[1]> I just dislike ndis on principle.. I also remove fspot and tomboy from ubuntu as soon as I
<teamcobra> broadcom bcm4311rev2
<SuperQ> EvoxVIII: haha
<zcat[1]> 've finished the isntall
<teamcobra> evox: paste that line from earlier in a terminal
<teamcobra> and see if the card workd
<JPSman> Has anyone else noticed a huge decrease in the number of available wireless networks using 8.04?
<teamcobra> works
<patifa> No, I got a huge increase.
<SuperQ> EvoxVIII: a friend had one of those in a cheap laptop.. USB thing.. ended up getting him a linksys external USB adapter
<EvoxVIII> well that would mean I have to close windows and boot into ubuntu.
<EvoxVIII> well mines not bad.
<teamcobra> rtl8187s PWN
<Lynoure> JPSman: No difference here
<teamcobra> I have an alfa 500mw
<EvoxVIII> It works great in my gateway.
<Jaymac> teamcobra: no "l33t" speak please :)
<teamcobra> jaymac: it's the only way to describe its raw power
<Jaymac> hehe
<teamcobra> Jaymac: wep in 52s
<x1250> any download link for a minimal hardy installation iso? something like netinstall for debian...
<dystopianray> x1250: i don't think there is such a thing
<alex_mayorga> for poor broadcom range check Bug #124159
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124159 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Broadcom bcm43xx Wireless driver regression in gutsy" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/124159
<radoen> hello
<alex_mayorga> largely ignored though
<radoen> i've trouble whit a mouse on hurdy
<radoen> in few word mouse don't work whit hurdy packager on kernel 2.6.24
<teamcobra> alex: bcm43xx is replaced in hardy
<teamcobra> by b43 and b43legacy
<radoen> but whit the same package of hurdy but whit older gusty kernel all works
<radoen> what can I do?
<DanaG> Hardy seems to be full of regressions.
<radoen> lol
<teamcobra> that sounds like a module not being compiled in
<Alex_Gaynor> I just upgraded a GG install to HH and the updater crashed most of the way through, my system booted fine and everything seems ok, except my grub menu has options for both the new kernel and the old one :( how would I fix this: http://dpaste.com/46449/
<DanaG> Peopley are goingy to be havy-ing a hardy time dealingy with hardy.
<alex_mayorga> teamcobra, we might reasign that bug then
<alex_mayorga> the sensitivity of the card remains lame anyway
<teamcobra> alex: give b43 or legacy, depending on your card a shot
<teamcobra> they redid everything
<teamcobra> and it's probably fixed
<radoen> alex_mayorga do you know how can I fix the problem?
<teamcobra> radoen: are you running 32 bit by chance?
<radoen> yha I've 32 bit OS version
<x1250> dystopianray: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<x1250> :)
<teamcobra> radoen: ok, give me a minute, I might have your fix
<radoen> lol
<radoen> thnk
<alex_mayorga> teamcobra, I have a fully updated hardy here, what do you suggest?
<teamcobra> I'm not sure if I added any new usb modules to the kernel, but fingers crossed
<JPSman> A wireless AP has completely disappeared to my nm-applet, but I KNOW it's there.
<teamcobra> alex: hrm, lsmod | grep bcm43xx
<teamcobra> to see if bcm43xx is loaded
<JPSman> i'm going to try something brb
<teamcobra> if it is, rmmod it, and modprobe b43
<teamcobra> and blacklist bcm43xx
<radoen> ah teamcobra  i use ps2 mouse not an usb
<alex_mayorga> I don't have bcm, been on b43 long ago
<Alex_Gaynor> ﻿I just upgraded a GG install to HH and the updater crashed most of the way through, my system booted fine and everything seems ok, except my grub menu has options for both the new kernel and the old one :( how would I fix this: http://dpaste.com/46449/
<DanaG> Leave it.  It's good to keep at least one old major-version kernel.
<teamcobra> radoen: hrm, in a terminal, "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and check the mouse driver, set it to auto
<Ronald> Alex_Gaynor: inunstall old kernel, its normal this way
<teamcobra> alex: hrm..... not sure then, check launchpad for b43 bugs related to that module
<Alex_Gaynor> Ronald: How would I do that(never had this before)?
<Almindor> I personally don't use compiz but is it going to be unusable (without tweaks) for ati users?
<teamcobra> good chance someone's caught it and it's being worked on, they've fixed a lot of tx/rx issues
<Almindor> I got fglrx from packages, and I can't turn it on just like that
<Alex_Gaynor> Ronald: alex@alex-desktop-linux:~$ sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic
<Alex_Gaynor> ?
<radoen> Driver		"mouse"
<Almindor> from what I understand ATI supports AIGLX in recent drivers
<teamcobra> Almindor, yeah, it's a lot better
<radoen> i've tu change it in "auto" ?
<teamcobra> yes
<radoen> k
<siimo> im looking forward to upgrading to Intrepid Ibex O_O
<Almindor> teamcobra, so why does the appearance manager refuse to turn on compiz?
<Almindor> teamcobra, don't tell me the old blacklist still applies :)
<teamcobra> almindor: the module probably isn't loaded
<radoen> ok reboot and hope
<teamcobra> check your xorg.conf and make sure it's fglrx in the driver section
<Almindor> teamcobra, "mobule"? I got full 3d
<teamcobra> rad:L wait
<teamcobra> rad: control +alt+bkspc
<teamcobra> will restart x, no rebooting ;)
<Almindor> fglrx is loaded
<teamcobra> almindor: then it should work
<teamcobra> weird
<Ronald> Almindor: works fine on my x1400
<Ronald> out of th box
 * Almindor has mobility x1600
<Almindor> note: 64bit
<radoen> teamcobra, I've to switch kernel version
<Ronald> same chip...
<teamcobra> still should work out of the box
<teamcobra> rad: ohh yeah
<Ronald> 64 bit eh
<radoen> eheh
<Ronald> i run 32
<radoen> see you early
<radoen> i hope
<radoen> :)
<teamcobra> k
<bjron> teamcobra: build done yet?
<Ronald> unless you run 4GB memory or more, not much disadvantage running 32bit
<teamcobra> bj: still chunking on the amd athlon x2
<Ronald> and better support that way
<Almindor> teamcobra, Ronald http://pastebin.com/d7fbac8b0http://pastebin.com/d7fbac8b0
<bjron> k
<Almindor> notice that last line
<JPSman> sure enough - its the kernal version.  The newest Kernal for some reason blocks most of my APs from being seen
<teamcobra> I run 32 for ASIO in wine
<teamcobra> only reason I run 32bit
<Almindor> /usr/bin/compiz I reinstalled (deleted manually re-installed compiz packages) and yes the /usr/local/bin path is in the script
<JPSman> Under what section can I report this?
<bjron> teamcobra: might head to bed soon - this going to show up in the repos soon?  or where can I get it?
<Locky> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<teamcobra> Almindor: make sure the compiz package is enabled
<teamcobra> bjron: nop, not going to be in repos
<Almindor> teamcobra, it's installed if that's what you mean, the extension is on in xorg.conf too
<Almindor> teamcobra, note however that there's no /usr/local/bin/compiz :)
<teamcobra> /usr/bin/compiz: 406: /usr/local/bin/compiz: not found
<pen> anyone here using audacity??
<Almindor> teamcobra, yes but that's a problem of the scripot
<Almindor> teamcobra, no package installs anything to /usr/local
<teamcobra> ahh right
<teamcobra> why's it looking for xgl and not aiglx?
<kahrytan> WoW. DCC send?
<Hobbsee> kahrytan: staff are on it
<Almindor> teamcobra, good question too
<Hobbsee> kahrytan: yeah, explit
<Hobbsee> er, exploit
<Almindor> teamcobra, perhaps the x86_64 one is borked
<teamcobra> almindor: try installing ccsm
<teamcobra> and maybe reinstalling compiz
<Almindor> teamcobra, simple-ccsm?
<teamcobra> uhm, I think
<Ronald> teamcobra: doesn't do a thing while he's still on metacity
<teamcobra> unless they're is ccsm
<Almindor> teamcobra, I reinstalled compiz before, even deleted the /usr/bin/compiz before to ensure it's new
<teamcobra> Ronald: I'm puzzled, maybe you can help
<teamcobra> (I don't use ati)
<Ronald> well my laptop is on ati
<Almindor> 64bit?
<Ronald> which i'm setting up on its evil windows side atm... and its a 32bit core(1) duo
<insomninja> Is it only me or does anybody else experience firefox constantly freesing in 5-10s time chunks?
<Almindor> insomninja, I'm getting odd hdd/cpu 100% activities lately, not sure if it's ff related tho
<Almindor> gtg
<teamcobra> almin: wait
<Almindor> what
<Ronald> Almindor: sorry, cannot help you with 64bitness.... you sure fglrx is being used ? (check restricted driver manager)
<teamcobra> you're using the legacyhuman theme and not human
<teamcobra> might be the problem
<insomninja> Almindor, I get a lot of ata2.00 messages too
 * Almindor doesn't have the theme selected, I use clearlooks AFAIK
<Ronald> don't think the theme is the issue. both compiz and metacity will run the same theme afaik
<kahrytan> The best human theme is HumanLooks GTK.
<teamcobra> Ronald: yeah, but there are a bunch of theme errors in his pastebin
<Almindor> yup, uninstalled it and it doesn't work
<Almindor> IMHO it's a 64bit issue
<Almindor> some packaging difference perhaps
<teamcobra> almindor: it looks 100% like a config issue
<teamcobra> 110%
<Almindor> I didn't use compiz before
<Almindor> never tweaked it
<Almindor> but it is an update from 7.10 so who knows
<kahrytan> Hobbsee->  ever try HUmanLooks theme?
<Almindor> anycase, gtg
<Almindor> will be back later, thanks for trying :)
<radoen> re-hello
<radoen> teamcobra, nothing to do
<radoen> mouse don't work
<radoen> I've a dmseg | grep mouse output
<radoen> can help?
<kahrytan> Anyone else run into the 800x600 bug in fullscreen games?
<teamcobra> hrmmmmmm
<radoen> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<radoen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64081/
<teamcobra> radoen, whoops, I think that needs to be "Auto" or try "ImPS/2"
<radoen> I've set to "auto" but it dont work
<teamcobra> sorry for the typo, try the "ImPS/2" first
<teamcobra> I think it needs to have the cap :(
<radoen> I've try whint end whitout cap
<JPSman> wow launchpad is good at suggesting problems.  Turns out that Kernel 2.6.24 is very buggy with rt2x00 drivers :O(
<radoen> don't work
<teamcobra> cat /dev/input/mice    and move the mouse around
<teamcobra> nvm
<teamcobra> doesn't work so well
<radoen> work
<teamcobra> it did? ok, check your xorg.conf again and make sure the device under mouse is /dev/input/mice
<radoen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64082/
<teamcobra> and try setting "ImPS/2"   .... if that doesn't work, it's a kernel-related prob
<radoen> currently is this
<phazeman> can someone please post a keyborad configuration part of xorg.conf with more then 1 language configured ? thanks a lot in advance
<teamcobra> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64084/
<teamcobra> (for radoen)
<radoen> dome rebbot
<radoen> *done
<teamcobra> k
<JPSman> So I have opted to run the Kernel 2.6.22 for Hardy (because I can use the internet this way) and my graphic res has failed :OP   how can I re-install the graphics portion of Gutsy?
<patifa> Have you first tried booting into recovery mode from grub then doing an fix on X11 from the menu?
<JPSman> patifa: ?   No I havn't.  How do I do a 'fix' ?  (how do you pronounce that    xeleven?)
<patifa> Do you know how to load the grub boot menu upon startup?  It'll either appear if you're dual-booting or you'll get one of those 3 seconds until autoboot, I think, if you only have ubuntu booting.
<JPSman> yeah i can grub, but I have never done a safe mode before
<patifa> here let me find out exactly what the menu will say
<JPSman> :OD   thank you patifa
<patifa> so yeah, Escape enters grub menu
<JPSman> is it text based?
<patifa> yeah
<patifa> but there's nothing to type
<teamcobra> just hit down and enter
<teamcobra> ;p
<radoen> I'm back
<radoen> nothng
<teamcobra> radoen, good news?
<teamcobra> auuugh
<radoen> don't work
<radoen> a question
<teamcobra> yes?
<patifa> yeah what teamcobra.  When grub launches by hitting escape, you'll get a text menu.  Pick the "(recovery mode)"
<patifa> *what teamcobra said
<radoen> I've try to cat mouse aoutput at /dev/input/mice or mouse0
<radoen> and no out here
<radoen> I've red dmseg |grep mouse
<JPSman> Patifa: how can i repair X11 once its loaded?
<radoen> and
<patifa> Anyways JPSman, I'll boot, probably with a lot of text.
<JPSman> K
<teamcobra> radoen: boot into the new kernel, and type dmesg in a console
<teamcobra> see if there are any mouse-related module errors
<teamcobra> it seems like a module isn't loaded that should be
<patifa> it's all the text normally hidden by the splash screen.  You'll end up eventually on a blueish screen with a white menu.
<radoen> [   21.470221] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input0
<radoen> [   21.474877] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
<radoen> only these 2 have the work mouse in
<radoen> *word
<JPSman> Patifa: ok
<patifa> Your choices will be, 'resume', 'root', and 'xfix'
<teamcobra> radoen: yes and your mouse works right now, right?
<radoen> but device /devices/virtual/input/input0 do not exsist
<teamcobra> (you're in the good kernel, so to speak?)
<radoen> yes now yes
<radoen> yha now I'm under
<teamcobra> right.... now reboot into the bad one, and dmesg
<teamcobra> make note of those 2 mice
<radoen>  2.6.22-14-generic
<teamcobra> see if both of those mice pop up in the bad kernel
<patifa> Pick 'xfix', let it do it's thing.  Then pick 'resume'.  Ubuntu normal boots.  If it 'still' fails, there's some other things to try, but that one is one of your better bets.
<radoen> and dmseg on this kernel is
<radoen> [   20.527524] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /class/input/input0
<radoen> [   20.528300] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
<radoen> on the other kernel output is the first that i've past here
<patifa> So, that's Esc to enter grub if it doesn't already, pick the "(recovery mode)" one.  Wait for boot.  Pick xfix, wait for it to hopefully fix X11 (the graphical subsystem), then pick resume.
<JPSman> Thanks Patifa, im off to try it
<teamcobra> ok, in the good kernel, do an lsmod
<teamcobra> and look for mice-related modules
<radoen> radoen@cameretta:~$ lsmod |grep mouse
<radoen> psmouse                39952  0
<radoen> only that
<teamcobra> in the bad one, you'll have to sudo modprobe mousemodulename , and use dmesg to look at the output if it fails
<teamcobra> ok, in the bad kernel, sudo modprobe psmouse and see if it fixes it
<radoen> ok
<radoen> reboot and try
<radoen> FS ceck is coming
<radoen> XD
<radoen> too many reboot
<mrtimdog> Hi, is there a way of changing gnome panel applet foregrounds (window list, clock, etc.)?
<mrtimdog> I've tried suggested ways from Google of changing .gtkrc.mine, but no luck.
<patifa> what do you mean by foregrounds?
<mrtimdog> The text colour.
<Hobbsee> you do change .gtkrc, then restart the gnome-panel
<zniavre> you should add >fg[NORMAL]			= "#f5f4f0" to panel style
<patifa> There's a GUI for that, too.
<zniavre> for something white    >#000000 for black
<zniavre> gnome-color-chooser is a good tweaking tools
<radoen> eheheheh
<radoen> don't work
<patifa> System > Prefs > Appearance > Theme tab > Customize button > Colors tab
<radoen> the module arent compiled/present in kernel 2.6.24-generic from ubuntu hurdy official repository
<mrtimdog> Thanks all. I'll try playing eith gtkrc again, maybe I've done something wrong in it!
<radoen> but the thing is a bit strange
<mrtimdog> ﻿patifa: That could be easier, hang on...
<radoen> teamcobra, are you here yet?
<patifa> basically, customize a theme (like Human)
<vega--> what, no "when is hardy out?" question visible on my screen? there must be something seriously wrong..
<teamcobra> yea
<radoen> have you read?
<teamcobra> yep, that's the problem then
<teamcobra> brb
<radoen> but it's a bit impossible
<cpk1> one more day guys!
<radoen> why noone have reported the bug firstly?
<radoen> if the module is missing no one mouse could be work on hurdy
<mrtimdog> ﻿patifa: Ah ok, that works, but it changed the foreground colour of *all* theme text, my windows are still a light colour, so I can't read the text on those, but I can read the panel text!!
<radoen> or i'm wrong?
<radoen> and sorry for my homebrew english
<JPSman> Just how bad is it to run Hardy on Kernel 2.6.22 ?
<teamcobra> radoen: I just looked in my current kernel config, and it's built
<patifa> no go JPSman?
<teamcobra> hrm hrm hrm
<radoen> impossible
<JPSman> Patifa: no it worked just fine :OD
<radoen> i'va download the kernel yestrday
<radoen> from tehe official repository
<radoen> *the
<teamcobra> radoen: try reinstalling the kernel package/modules again
<radoen> ok
<teamcobra> I do remember a 2nd kernel release yesterday
<mrtimdog> ﻿Hobbsee and/or ﻿zniavre: Any chance of an example gtkrc file?
<teamcobra> so it might've been because of that and you got unlucky
<JPSman> Patifa: Im just using 2.6.22 Kernel because 2.6.24 is very driver buggy for my rt2500 wireless card
<JPSman> So again is it bad to run Hardy on 2.6.22 ?
<Hobbsee> mrtimdog:
<Hobbsee> style "panel"
<Hobbsee> {
<Hobbsee> fg[NORMAL] = "#ffffff"
<Hobbsee> and then the rest as normal
<Hobbsee> ie, uncomment, then change the value
<mrtimdog> ﻿Hobbsee: So no lines of ilk: widget "*PanelApplet*" style "panel" ?
<radoen> what is kernel package name
<mrtimdog> ﻿Hobbsee: The rest I already have.
<Hobbsee> mrtimdog: oh yeah, all that is at the bottom
<radoen> fond
<Hobbsee> mrtimdog: sec
<radoen> reinstalling in progress
<teamcobra> cool
<Hobbsee> mrtimdog: http://hobbsee.com/tmp/.gtkrc-2.0
<mrtimdog> ﻿Hobbsee: Thanks, although, just been playing with gnome-color-chooser which seems to do a good job of it :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<radoen> reboot
<JackWinter> argh.  i have a 2:nd hdd in my system. now i want to repartition it.  in system settings->disk & filesystems i can't delete the partitions.  what suprises me is that they don't show as mounted.  when i go to konquror is see 2 of the 3 parts in /media as mounted.  here i can unmount them, but it changes nothing.  installed qtparted, but it can't start...  8.04 from 12hours ago here.  mount shows 2 of the 3 partitions mounted, but if i unmount them in
<JackWinter> konq the don|t show anymore.  still can't partition..
<DanaG> How do I take my color selection overrides from gnome and apply them into the gtkrc as default for a theme?
<DanaG> I want to save my theme, but it includes a color override.
<teamcobra> jack: unmount the drive, sudo gparted /dev/hdX  X= drive number
<JackWinter> this is on kubuntu hardy
<dany_21a> JackWinter: enter "mount" in a konsole, to check if any part is still mounted
<radoen> ahahhaah
<radoen> teamcobra, works!!!!!!!!!
<teamcobra> yaaaaayy
<radoen> radoen@cameretta:~$ uname -a
<radoen> Linux cameretta 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<teamcobra> beautiful ;)
<radoen> thanks for the support
<teamcobra> no problem
<radoen> and sorry for homebrew english
<teamcobra> it's ok
<teamcobra> enjoy the working box :)
<JackWinter> dany_21a: they are no longer mounted.  unmounted from /media with konq but i still can't repartition
<DanaG> !gksu
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<khaije1> hi, anyone had trouble w/ the nvidia driver?
<DanaG> bug 188226
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188226 in linux "Kernel should use CONFIG_FAIR_CGROUP_SCHED" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188226
<JackWinter> don't know if significant but run the rt kernel...
<cpk1> JackWinter: you try running kdesu qtparted /dev/sdX like teamcobra said after unmounting?
<khaije1> it looks like sound isnt working eiither
<teamcobra> khaije1, running the latest released kernel (double-check)
<JackWinter> cool that start qparted.  why the kdesu ?  never had to do that in 7.10?
<teamcobra> cause only root can partition drives
<teamcobra> cpk: thanks for fixing my syntax
<teamcobra> it's late here, making 2.6.25 packages
<cpk1> teamcobra: no problem half the time I forget to use kdesu anyways =P
<cpk1> JackWinter: kdesu is for graphical interfaces to be run as root
<khaije1> teamcobra: itś from yesterday, but ie updated everything, is that equivalent?
<DanaG> I wish this bug would get more attention!
<DanaG> bug 188226 !!!!!!!!
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188226 in linux "Kernel should use CONFIG_FAIR_CGROUP_SCHED" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188226
<eldavio> hi all :D
<teamcobra> khaije1, and you just did a "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade" ?
<JackWinter> cpk1: yes i know, but can't remember ever having to use it with qtparted before?  does that mean that the k-menu entry is wrong.  should i report that somewhere? the command in the kde menu editor is qtparted-root and it's checked to run as another user but no user name
<teamcobra> just had someone w/ a mouse module problem related to a slightly older kernel/modules package
<teamcobra> same version, not same package
<Andycasss> With 8.04 my nx6325 laptop doesnt want to boot normally, it keeps throwing me the gnome errors on bootup, something to do with power....
<cpk1> JackWinter:  I have no clue
<JackWinter> cpk1: i just installed qtparted with adept from the hardy beta dist
<JackWinter> cpk1: ok, neither do i.  thanks for the help in any case
<khaije1> teamcobra: yes
<teamcobra> khaije1: lsmod and look for your sound drivers, try reloading them if they;re loaded
<khaije1> k
<TeslaTony> I would like to get madwifi working under 8.04. Can the tutorial I used on my 7.10 system work for 8.04 as well?
<khaije1> it looks like itś all loaded
<khaije1> teamcobra: this is odd, never had a problem before
<teamcobra> and double-clicking on the volume control gives you a gstreamer error?
<DanaG> ﻿Worst naming ever: madwifi.  ﻿drivers are ath_hal and ath_pci.  Since when does "ath" sound anything like "mad"?
 * DanaG ﻿goes off and acts like an Ath Scientist ... and hacks at his Madtheros card.
<DanaG> See?  It's stupid.
<teamcobra> hahah
<TeslaTony> Probably because it's liable to drive you mad?
<Lynoure> DanaG: complain to them? I would be surprised if any madwifi devs were here, but who knows
<khaije1> teamcobra: no, it presents no errors
<Lynoure> It's Atheros, so obvious enough to me at least
<teamcobra> khaje: and it's not muted and all turned up?
<teamcobra> it seems the sound drivers are working if the vol sliders come up
<khaije1> teamcobra: im at a loss, i would guess itś pulse, but i never had difficulty w/ it on gutsy
<teamcobra> khaje: double click on an audio file
<teamcobra> and see if it plays
<teamcobra> it might be the particular program you're using that isn't playing nice w/ pulse, padsp will fix that
<khaije1> i can see that it does, but hear no sound
<teamcobra> khaije: *shrug,* try rebooting, I've had it happen to me before and a reboot fixed it
<teamcobra> hasn't happened in a few weeks though
<khaije1> ive tried a few, plus the gnome sound setup testing playback buttons
<teamcobra> your sound modules might need reloading
<teamcobra> is esd enabled (should be)?
<khaije1> i´m going to reinstall w/ kubuntu, i wonder if that would make a diff
<khaije1> it wasnt by default, but i turned it on
<khaije1> so the beta´s can dist-upgrade into the final release, right?
<teamcobra> toggle esd and try it, but I think your sound modules just need reloading
<Fritzel> does anyone know of a way to force my cdrom to read a track on an audio cd whether it recognizes it or not? my dvdrom won't read anything and I'm trying to use a cd cleaner but it keeps telling me it's blank
<e\spen> anyone experiencing trouble connecting to Belkin routers after upgrade(after reboot i cant connect to the wireless system, eventhoug everything seams normal, and it works perfect on other routers!)
<ibleed> e\spen, its odd that you say that.  with hardy i have been disconnected from my linksys wrt150n router a number of times.  it requires me to power off and cycle my modem to fix.  i have been unsure whether its hardy or my isp having problems
<doug2266778822>  im running ubuntu gutsy gnome and i can not get my head phoen jack to work. can anyone help me?
<e\spen> ibleed, all other networks i try to connect works excellent, and on the same router i tested vista and xp right after and they worked perfekt so strongly belive its something with the "belkin" connection somehow, because it works fine in 7.1 but if i upgrade AND restart it will not connect to the belkin router
<Fritzel> does anyone know what could cause my dvdrom to return "/dev/scd0: writable, no read permission" from 'file -s /dev/scd0'
<dystopianray> Fritzel: your user not having read permissions on that device
<doug2266778822>  im running ubuntu gutsy gnome and i can not get my head phone jack to work. can anyone help me?
<ccooke> doug2266778822: This is the channel for Hardy Heron, the soon-to-be-released new version of Ubuntu. For general Ubuntu help, including Gutsy and previous releases, you should be asking in #ubuntu
<doug2266778822> ccooke: i have no one will help me.
<doug2266778822> ccooke:  is heron out yet the beta one? if so does the sound work in it?
<e\spen> ibleed, all other networks i try to connect works excellent, and on the same router i tested vista and xp right after and they worked perfekt so strongly belive its something with the "belkin" connection somehow, because it works fine in 7.1 but if i upgrade AND restart it will not connect to the belkin router
<Helvasca-> hey
<ccooke> doug2266778822: it's possible that everyone was busy.
<dystopianray> doug2266778822: a hardy release candidate has been released, the final will be out tomorrow
<Helvasca-> * Starting Hardware abstraction layer hald
<Helvasca-> `invoke-rc.d: initscript hal, action "start" failed.
<doug2266778822> dystopianray: can i do a upgrade through command line? or no.
<Helvasca-> I can't work out how to fix it! I've tried dpkg --configure -a
<ccooke> doug2266778822: you can upgrade from the normal GUI update manager
<doug2266778822> ccooke:  will i lose any saved data?
<ccooke> from tomorrow (or shortly thereafter) the new distribution upgrade will appear on your update manager.
<Fritzel> dystopianray, that's not the case I tried sudo file -s /dev/sdc0 and it said the same thing, any other suggestions?
<Helvasca-> Anyone have ideas?
<ibleed> sorry about the reconnects.  i'm having some serious issues with firefox in hardy.  when i type CTRL-F then the 's' key to search for a string that starts with 's' my gnome x session is halted, then i have to relogin to gdm and into gnome again.  anyone heard of this problem before ?
<dystopianray> Fritzel: are you having an actual issue with the device? an inability to burn or mount cds?
<Fritzel> the inability to read any media
<ccooke> doug2266778822: Depends on your system. Upgrading is a safe process (I've never once lost data; my 70-year-old dad hasn't had trouble with it)
<Fritzel> dystopianray, the drive itsself is recognized fine
<Fritzel> dystopianray, in all os's
<doug2266778822> ccooke: i really would like to get it now since i have to do some work and i need my head phones to do the work with.
<dystopianray> Fritzel: is your user in the cdrom group?
<Fritzel> yes
<dystopianray> Fritzel: what are the actual permissions on the device?
<Fritzel> dystopianray, brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2008-04-23 04:31 scd0
<ccooke> doug2266778822: However, if you've modified your system a lot (installed a large number of third-party debs, changed the startup process, etc) the upgrade may have problems.
<dystopianray> Fritzel: if you are in the cdrom group then you have read and write access to the device
<Helvasca-> My hardware abstraction layer is failing to start.
<Fritzel> dystopianray, which means what then? the problem is either on a bios or hardware level?
<ccooke> doug2266778822: Upgrading to hardy will take around 1-2 hours, depending on your system. If you want to, be aware that it's still not the final release for another day, so you're still taking *some* risk
<dystopianray> Fritzel: have you tried rebooting the computer?
<Fritzel> yes
<ccooke> doug2266778822: if you feel that's acceptable, hit alt-f2 and run 'update-manager -c -d'
<dystopianray> Fritzel: are you absolutely certain that you are in the 'cdrom' group?
<Fritzel> $ groups
<Fritzel> mhollisjr adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev games fuse lpadmin admin vboxusers
<Fritzel> dystopianray, positive
<christian__> hi
<doug2266778822> ccooke:  thank you.
<dystopianray> Fritzel: is there a particular program that is giving you trouble?
<christian__> does anybody know how to boot ubuntu 8.04 of the hdd without burning a cd?
<christian__> via grub?
<Fritzel> dystopianray, no it's global
<Helvasca-> Why wont anyone answer?
<Fritzel> dystopianray, across boots, and operating systems
<ccooke> doug2266778822: it's really a very good process. There *are* risks, of course, since the upgrade has to make some assumptions
<dystopianray> Fritzel: oh, other operating systems can't read media either?
<Fritzel> dystopianray, corret
<Fritzel> correct
<dystopianray> Fritzel: that has nothign to do with ubuntu then, your drive is broken
<Fritzel> :/
<dystopianray> Fritzel: or there is some hardware compatibility issue preventing it from working
<doug2266778822> ccooke:  as long as the head phones work i will be very happy
<Fritzel> when I do a 'file -s /dev/scd0' how does it pull that information?
<Fritzel> is it from the device, the bios or the os?
<ccooke> doug2266778822: on the other hand, a week and a half ago I was able to upgrade an old laptop from 6.10 to 8.04. That *did* require some handholding, mind, but after about three and a half hours it was fully working and upgraded.
<dystopianray> Fritzel: from the filesystem
<Fritzel> dystopianray, which states that permissions are correct so that means it's a lower level problem correct? which would you say is more likely? bios setting or hardware?
<dystopianray> Fritzel: i already told you, something is wrong with your hardware
<christian__> knowbody knows how to boot an iso image of ubuntu via grub?
<Fritzel> dystopianray, yes I know but I'm in denial ><
<doug2266778822> ccooke:  what if this does not fix my head phone prob?
<Helvasca-> ahhhhhhh
<Helvasca-> This is driving me up the wall
<_Rambaldi_> is there a net stumbler for ubuntu?
<dystopianray> _Rambaldi_: try kismet
<_Rambaldi_> its not really straight forward
<dystopianray> where are you having trouble?
<dystopianray> also what wifi card do you have?
<dystopianray> and what driver are you using?
<_Rambaldi_> its on boared i believe its atheros drivers
<_Rambaldi_> i am not sure which i have to install, kismet_client or server
<dystopianray> install both
<kahrytan> I hope they fix the 800x600 resolution fullscreen game bug in hardy
<dystopianray> kahrytan: what is the bug?
<kahrytan> Out of Range  bug when say a game uses 800x600 by default
<kahrytan> fullscreen
<dystopianray> on what video card?
<kahrytan> nvidia?
<kahrytan> dystopianray->  I googled it. others have the problem it seems
<kahrytan> dystopianray->  I know, thus far. ET and Extreme Tux Racer are effected. Both use config files so I changed it that way
<dystopianray> kahrytan: does it occur only with nvidia's binary drivers?
<kahrytan> dystopianray-> yes
<kahrytan> didnt try it without it
<kahrytan> is there another way?
<dystopianray> another way to what?
<kahrytan> dystopianray->  fyi, desktop can display 800x600
<kahrytan> dystopianray-> Set Screen Resolution, then no error from monitor
<dystopianray> kahrytan: is it only 800x600 that is affected?
<doug2266778822> ccooke:  what if this does not fix my head phone prob?
<kahrytan> dystopianray-> Tell me what to do and ill try it
<dystopianray> kahrytan: try 1024x768 fullscreen
<kahrytan> dystopianray->  I did just set Screen Resolution applet to 800x600 and ran Extreme Tux Racer... it didnt pop up error
<kahrytan> 1024x... works
<dystopianray> kahrytan: and 640x480?
<kahrytan> dystopianray->  no problem
<kahrytan> dystopianray->  why so many ques?
<dystopianray> kahrytan: well i assume you want help solving the problem?
<kahrytan> dystopianray->  I know its a bug
<Joelio> hey guys, having an issue with my Dell d630 when on battery power. If I leave it for a minute and come back to it, the whole thing freezes for a short time and then comes back to liofe. I've got diagnostics here.
<dystopianray> i'm just trying to find out more details about it
<Joelio> http://www.connectedup.co.uk/battery/
<kahrytan> dystopianray->  Setting resolution to 800x600, then opening a game in full screen. Fine. Any other, bug comes
<Joelio> I've also posted here, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4760639
<Joelio> Anybody else seeing this issue?
<dystopianray> kahrytan: it only happens if the desktop resolution is not also 800x600?
<ccooke> doug2266778822: if it doesn't, we can go through some diagnostics. Or, you could try asking again in #ubuntu instead of upgrading
<kahrytan> dystopianray->  it would seem so
<kahrytan> dystopianray->  I tried some higher ones but below my native reso
<dystopianray> ok
<kahrytan> tried 1280x..
<dystopianray> kahrytan: is there a bug report about it?
<kahrytan> dystopianray->  not sure how to search for it
<dystopianray> kahrytan: you said you found reports of others with the same problem, where are they?
<kahrytan> ubuntuforums.. i think
<dystopianray> get some links
<doug2266778822> ccooke:  i got a half a min before done with downloading the upgrade
<doug2266778822> ccooke: then i got the install
<doug2266778822> i will try this route
<doug2266778822> if it dont work i guess i am back to windows.
<ccooke> tell me - did the headphones work before?
<doug2266778822> yes on xp they dod
<doug2266778822> did
<Joelio> Seriously, nobody else seeing this issue of temporary freezing when on battery?
<doug2266778822> and they wokred on here as well half pluged in till i rebooted
<kahrytan> dystopianray-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=762589&highlight=Out+of+Range+games (wine? unsure)
<kahrytan> dystopianray-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=746366&highlight=Out+of+Range+games
<topyli> my laptop simply turns of when on battery
<topyli> iz dead :(
<dystopianray> kahrytan: it doesn't seem to be a very widespread problem
<doug2266778822> ccooke:  i just do not get why restarting would make it stop working
<ccooke> doug2266778822: half plugged in?
<ccooke> doug2266778822: well, try after the upgrade finishes
<doug2266778822> ccooke: yes just half way inserted them and they worked fine till i rebooted then they stoped
<kahrytan> dystopianray->  Any ideas?
<dystopianray> kahrytan: no, sorry
<dystopianray> kahrytan: If I get the issue when I install hardy i'll be able to investigate more
<kahrytan> dystopianray->  what!? you didnt install it?
<doug2266778822> ccooke: how big of a dif is the upgrade?
<dystopianray> kahrytan: not yet, i'll install tomorrow
<ccooke> doug2266778822: new versions of every single package on your system, including a newer kernel and version of gnome
<ccooke> doug2266778822: six months of changes, of which about 3-4 months would be people finding ways to improve everything
<topyli> doug2266778822: as big as your system is
<topyli> every package will be updated
<doug2266778822> ccooke: i also dont rly see how either now or tomorrow would make a dif i mean its just a few hours longer not much. how many more bugs can there be
<topyli> doug2266778822: it doesn't matter at all
<ccooke> doug2266778822: it only takes one... :-)
<doug2266778822> ccooke:  lol well i been having them one after another since last nite
<doug2266778822> and topyli ah ok
<ccooke> (but as topyli says - the system now is pretty much there)
<kahrytan> dystopianray->  should i report it or can find related bug?
<topyli> doug2266778822: you'll get another batch of updates tomorrow
<doug2266778822> will this over ride my exte 3 mount with read/write privs?
<dystopianray> kahrytan: yes you should
<kahrytan> dystopianray-> how?
<dystopianray> kahrytan: bugs.launchpad.net
<kahrytan> dystopianray-> under?
<doug2266778822> topyli:  if the headphone jack dont work after this or tomorrows updates then what?
<kahrytan> dystopianray-> Nividia and ubuntu?
<topyli> doug2266778822: then it doesn't work
<dystopianray> kahrytan: yeah that'll do
<topyli> doug2266778822: either it's broken or there's an ubuntu bug
<kahrytan> dystopianray->  but i need to know right package names
<ccooke> doug2266778822: one question - have you tried it in windows *since* it stopped working?
<topyli> kahrytan: launchpad has a search box
<doug2266778822> has to be a bug then
<topyli> doug2266778822: please report it then
<doug2266778822> ccooke:  yes i even used vmware and it ran in that from here as well
<kahrytan> topyli->  And launchpad search sucks.. i wish it was more like google.
<doug2266778822> topyli: i will when done upgrading.
<topyli> kahrytan: in other words, better :)
<ccooke> doug2266778822: vmware under Windows or under Ubuntu?
<doug2266778822> ccooke: ubuntu
<kahrytan> topyli->  launchpad sucks is worse then google
<topyli> kahrytan: that's what i mean. if it were more like google it would be better
<topyli> it doesn't "suck" though
<ccooke> doug2266778822: ahh
<ccooke> doug2266778822: have you tried checking the volume control?
<kahrytan> topyli->  how do you fil bug under multiple packages .. Ubuntu and Nvidia?
<doug2266778822> ccooke: so it is somethng in gutsy keeping me from it
<topyli> kahrytan: you report nvidia bugs to nvidia
<doug2266778822> ccooke: yes i ran alsamixer reg and as sudo it wont budge
<kahrytan> topyli->  its related though
<topyli> kahrytan: ubuntu hackers are unable to fix bugs in nvidia's proprietary crap
<kahrytan> topyli->  dont be insulting nvidia. At least they try.
<doug2266778822> topyli: YIPES my system has most nvidia lol
<topyli> kahrytan: they do? where's the source? just report their bugs to them
<Lynoure> kahrytan: "at least they try" = they don't offer specs, damn hard for anyone else to try...
<doug2266778822> dang i could have just pluged the headphones into the speaker jack int he bakc LOL why didnt i think of it before i upgraded haha
<doug2266778822> into the back*
<kahrytan> By try... they are supporting Linux with drivers.
<topyli> right right
<doug2266778822> ccooke:  where is the DOWNGRADE button?
<ccooke> doug2266778822: what?
<doug2266778822> ccooke:  it hit me the external speakers work right? wlel i could have just pluged the headphones into that outlet
<doug2266778822> so how i downgrade lol
<ccooke> doug2266778822: there's no easy way to downgrade - and it can be very damaging to halt an upgrade half-way
<ccooke> doug2266778822: I'm afraid you'll have to wait a while
<doug2266778822> ccooke:  lol i was joking
<ccooke> doug2266778822: ahhh :-)
<topyli> doug2266778822: heh, i have to plug my speakers to the headphone jack
<doug2266778822> topyli:  and ccooke i wish i thought of this before hand. would saved me alot of time
<doug2266778822> topyli: lol wana trade?
<ccooke> doug2266778822: Happens to us all :-)
<topyli> heh
<doug2266778822> compaq presario pc. made for vista but wtf is vista lol
<Helvasca-> how can I force dpkg to install a package and ignore dependencies
<doug2266778822> ccooke:  2 min to go thn to reboot hope this fixes it if not ill just plug them to the back.
<doug2266778822> hey does wine come with this ?
<ccooke> doug2266778822: wine is packaged for Ubuntu, but it's not officially supported
<kahrytan> doug2266778822-> WINE version is next to newest version too
<doug2266778822> kahrytan: i have it installed but keep gettin vid error when i try to play a game
<kahrytan> doug2266778822-> wine-0.9.59 is the one in hardy. wine-0.9.60 is out.
<doug2266778822> kahrytan:  i had wine 0.9.46
<kahrytan> doug2266778822->  you should use winehq repos
<timeoff> since yesterdays updates I appear to have lost internet connectivity for locally installed apps (flock, secondlife etc). All the other standard apps continue to work as normal. Anyone come across anything similar?
<doug2266778822> kahrytan:  i did but it went over my head mostly.
<dystopianray> timeoff: i can't imagine how that'd happen
<timeoff> yeah.. thats my problem :p
<dystopianray> timeoff: what error do the other apps report?
<timeoff> everything else just works as normal.... but the locally installed ones are unable to resolve any addresses/unable to connect to server etc
<doug2266778822> ok comp bout to reboot here ccooke
<ccooke> doug2266778822: Good luck
<doug2266778822> thnks i will let u know wht happens
<joker2048_> hey folks, which timezone counts for releasing HardyHeron?
<dystopianray> joker2048_: GMT+1 iirc
<ccooke> doug2266778822: Well, you appear to have a working system in as far as you've logged in...
<doug2266778822> ccooke: the jack still dont work
<Armagguedes> hello
<ccooke> doug2266778822: one thing does occur...
<ccooke> doug2266778822: see the volume control in your taskbar?
<doug2266778822> yea
<ccooke> doug2266778822: right-click on it, "open volume control"
<Armagguedes> why do games like warzone2100, tux racer or war§ow run slow like fuck on my computer (3GiB Ram, nvidia 8600)? do i need any special drivers or smtg?
<ccooke> doug2266778822: done that?
<doug2266778822> just did
<kahrytan> dystopianray->  How'd I do, bug 220952
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220952 in ubuntu "Out of Range for 800x600 full screen games" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220952
<ccooke> doug2266778822: Okay. Go to Edit -> Preferences...
<ccooke> doug2266778822: and turn on every single item in the list that appears next
<doug2266778822> headphone is checked
<ccooke> doug2266778822: turn on everything that's unchecked
<doug2266778822> just did
<moise7000> Yop
<dystopianray> kahrytan: seems alright
<Koheleth> guys, whats the risk of messing up my windows mbr with ubuntu if I install it, I have used wubi and its fine but when Hardy is out I will go for a proper install
<ccooke> doug2266778822: now, go through each of the tabs on the volume control and look for anything that could deal with the front-panel connectors
<kahrytan> dystopianray->  dont know to put it under hardy
<dystopianray> Koheleth: it will overwrite the windows bootloader with grub
<Koheleth> will it see vista fine though
<dns53> yes
<ccooke> doug2266778822: especially look in a 'switches' tab if you have one
<dystopianray> Koheleth: yes
<Koheleth> your confident :) good
<ccooke> doug2266778822: (mine, for instance, has checkboxes for "headphones" and "front")
<dns53> it boots vista on the backup of the mbr i think, or some equivelent
<doug2266778822> ccooke:  i will do it in a little i gave up and pluged them to the back of the pc
<Koheleth> whats the main disadvantage with wubi and a normal install?
<ccooke> doug2266778822: fair enough
<Helvasca-> wheres the sources list found again?
<kahrytan> dystopianray-> So, what else I do with the bug?
<dns53> Koheleth wubi has another layer when writing to the disk, it seems to break when you don't defrag your disk
<timfrost> ﻿
<Koheleth> so its just a temporal thing
<sparr_> i notice that "apt-get install firefox" wants to install FF3, but dist-upgrade didn't replace my 2 with 3.  what's up with that?
<timfrost> ﻿Helvasca: /etc/apt/sources.list
<prodigel> Hi. I'm having problems with gnome-panel since upgrading to hardy. It keeps crashing, and I cannot restart it. if I restart X it doen't display anything.
<kahrytan> dystopianray->  should i tell motu?
<dystopianray> kahrytan: who's motu?
<kahrytan> channel ... so someone looks atit
<dystopianray> if you think it'll help
<kahrytan> to late for hardy fix though
<cpk1> masters of the universe = motu
<Arelis> Hello all. Hardy is one day to go until release, does that mean that the stuff in the repo's has reached the final stage? I mean, when i update now, will i have the final Hardy?
<dns53> close enough maybe, depends if there are major bugs
<dystopianray> Arelis: probably
<prodigel> anybody can help me with my x problems? I'm not sure now if gnome-panel or gdm or who crashes
<Arelis> And may i just keep my system running under Hardy when it goes final? (This is a fresh Release Candidate install). Or will I have problems?
<dns53> no just dist-upgrade
<Arelis> dns53: so that means i can keep my hardy install for years?
<kahrytan> anyone else use nvidia and hardy?
<AmyRose> kahrytan: I do
<kahrytan> AmyRose->  you try running Extreme Tux Racer at 800x600?
<kahrytan> AmyRose-> Desktop at native, game at 800x600.
<AmyRose> ok
<AmyRose> I'll try
<kahrytan> AmyRose->  wanna see if my recent bug is just me
<dns53> if you use gnomeyes, kde is not lts
<doug2266778822> ccooke:  or topyli where do i find the folder options so i can make them open on a single click?
<Arelis> dns53: ok
<AmyRose> kahrytan: Works fine for me
<kahrytan> AmyRose-> I get out of range error on my monitor
<Arelis> dns53: So, as a final check: I don't need to reinstall my Ubuntu Hardy Release Candidate when the final comes out?
<kahrytan> AmyRose->  native is 1440x900 and game starts in 800x600
<AmyRose> kahrytan: Might be because I'm on a laptop... are you on a desktop?
<kahrytan> AmyRose->  yeah (bug 220952)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220952 in ubuntu "Out of Range for 800x600 full screen games" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220952
<AmyRose> kahrytan: It's probably just an X misconfiguration
<AmyRose> It's probably trying to set a refresh rate your monitor can't handle
<timfrost> ﻿Arelis: no - from beta or RC, if you install the software updates, that will take you to the final release
<kahrytan> AmyRose->  if desktop resolution is set to 800x600, they run fine.
<Arelis> timfrost: okay
<AmyRose> kahrytan: I had a similar problem with my 640×480 resolution. It was either appearing black or with the bottom chopped off. I fixed it by modifying my X config
<dns53> Arelis if you are going to be supporting it for years you may not want to start with the alpha versions but a rc is close enough to release there should not be too many bugs with the packages
<kahrytan> AmyRose->  Monitor gives Out of Range error though So no video
<AmyRose> kahrytan: That's still probably just an X misconfiguration. It's probably defaulting to a refresh rate your monitor can't handle. Is it using VESA DDC to figure out what the monitor can handle?
<AmyRose> When you set the desktop to 800×600, it's probably also setting the refresh rate manually too
<ccooke> doug2266778822_: (sorry, afk) Open Edit -> Preferences while you're in a directory view, then look iin the Behaviour tab
<kahrytan> AmyRose->  there is no modelines set
<doug2266778822_> ccooke:  thanks and topyli if u said it sorry comp froze lol
<Arelis> dns53: Okay. Well, i installed from a Release Candidate so then it should be fine, right?
<kahrytan> AmyRose-> vesa ddc?
<prodigel> can someone help trace my gdm problem? It crashes even when trying to change background picture, or view panel properties
<dns53> Arelis yes
<doug2266778822_> kahrytan:  how do i install the latest wine? i have still 0.9.46
<kahrytan> doug2266778822_->  winehq.org
<doug2266778822_> thanks
<kahrytan> AmyRose->  umm maybe you are right.
<kahrytan> AmyRose->  It could be using 800x600 at wrong refresh rate
<ccooke> doug2266778822_: you should probably try the latest wine in Hardy firt
<AmyRose> kahrytan: That's what the out of range error means.
<ccooke> doug2266778822_: upgrading will have disabled your universe and multiverse repositories, if you had them before
<AmyRose> kahrytan: It's probably a driver misconfiguration or bug, not a bug with the game
<ccooke> doug2266778822_: you can re-enable them in System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<doug2266778822_> ccooke:  i got it working but when it goes to load game it shuts down
<kahrytan> AmyRose->  Now i just need someone to help me with modelines and define it
<ccooke> doug2266778822_: unfortunate :-/
<ccooke> doug2266778822_: There's not a lot we can help about in Wine - especially if you use a version that Ubuntu didn't supply
<kahrytan> AmyRose->  So, its easier fixed.
<kahrytan> easy to fix
<doug2266778822_> ccooke:  i just seen what type i have its the 0.9.59
<kahrytan> AmyRose->  It can't do 800x600 at 63/64mhz
<AmyRose> kahrytan: I don't know of ANY monitor that can do 63 MHz!
<kahrytan> AmyRose->  Obviously, drive or xorg is defaulting at one of them
<Koheleth> where do I report a bug
<Jeltn> Goedendag
<kahrytan> Koheleth->  I sense the force tells me bugs.launchpad.net
<Koheleth> ok
<doug2266778822> hmm well guess i wont play that game no more lol
<Jeltn> weet iemand hoe ik de Siemens PCMIA pc card 54 onder xubuntu moet installeren?
<Koheleth> is there a program within Hardy
<kahrytan> Koheleth->  No.
<eklof> Anyone heard of the preferred way to migrate a Ubuntu 6.06 server to 8.04 server? No X on it. Aptitude?
<Koheleth> ok
<kahrytan> So, anyone can help me with my issue?
<Koheleth> whats the issue
<Fritzel> does ubuntu have something against soundblasters?
<dns53> eklof i just change the sources.list to the new version and dist-upgrade but there may be other ways
<kahrytan> xorg refresh rate
<eklof> dns53: using apt-get or aptitute?
<Koheleth> whats up with it
<Fritzel> I've used several soundblasters and I always have crackles on them but when using onboard sound it's flawless
<eklof> does apt-get remove obsolete packages and so on ?
<dns53> eklof both work, i prefer apt myself, they both are based on the same library
<eklof> Ok.
<dns53> there is apt-get autoremove to get obsolete packages
<oholiks> hi all, do-release-upgrade borks for me even after removing "third party" software, so I tried apt-get but it wants to  remove such essentials as xdpyinfo, xset, xrandr, xhost, xmessage, is this to be expected?
<dns53> oholiks try just installing ubuntu-desktop or whatever version you use to get the base then dist-upgrade
<kahrytan> Anyone got experience in setting refresh rates?
<dns53> oholiks the if all else fails get rid of everthing except ubuntu-minimal and then install what you want manually
<oholiks> dns53: thanks, seems to work although it still wants to remove those apps
<oholiks> dns53: i'll make a note and install manually later, thanks
<dns53> oholiks you could save your currently installed packages to a file, install the minimum then reinstall your current packages
<Jeltn> Soembody know how to install a PCIMIA Siemens PC card 54 ?
<Jeltn> cause it not automatily suported
<oholiks> dns53: yeah, to much hassle, if I don't remember the name, then I probably don't need it =)
<dns53> oholiks dpkg --get-selections >somefile,   dpkg --set-selections < somefile
<oholiks> dns53: i know, it's cool
<oholiks> dns53: COLUMNS=120 could be good with that one
<oholiks> dns53: to not cut of long package names
<Jeltn> soemone?
<dns53> Jeltn what is it, what does it do?
<Jeltn> you mean the Siemens PCIMIA PC card 54?
<dns53> Jeltn yes, what is your problem
<Jeltn> it is a bout my wireless ncard i installed ubuntu 8.0.4 but it doesnt work automaticly
<Jeltn> but i heard from NDISwrapper or something, but i have no idea how to use it
<dns53> wreless is a problem with linux, i don't know anything about your card but you might want to check the wiki and forums
<dns53> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<oholiks> dns53: oh sorry to bother you again, but it was expected to remove x*-packages, it was not just my dist/install?
<KrimZon> i have a problem playing audo still - vlc often speeds up my music by about 1 or 2 semitones, and at the same time there's this weird hissing sound like a cat with bronchitis
<oholiks> dns53: so I can tell  my fellow unbunters not to worry
<virtuald> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<muszek> hi... are the pulse audio volume controls available in hardy?  I still get the regular, old gnome volume control, but the "not available" notice went away from alpha/beta/rc articles on wiki...
<virtuald> can anyone help me with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64099/ ?
<kahrytan> Can someone help me generate custom modeline for my monitor?
<hwilde_> kahrytan,   Modes           "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<kahrytan> hwilde_-> I need one that excludes 73/64 refresh rate on 800x600
<jscinoz> I have a process using 100% CPU that i can't kill, it ignores every signal and survives an X restart (which is strange as this process is totem) is there anyway to kill this process without a reboot
<kahrytan> hwilde_-> I need one that excludes 63/64 refresh rate on 800x600
<kahrytan> hwilde_-> Monitor has 1400x900 @ 60mhz, 75mhz native.
<kahrytan> hwilde_-> Monitor has 1440x900 @ 60mhz, 75mhz native. ooops
<hwilde_> kahrytan, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973  HOWTO: change resolution/refresh rate in Xorg
<kahrytan> hwilde_-> already there.
<kahrytan> hwilde_-> its about setting v and h rates
<hwilde_> don't you see where it gives you the modeline example
<zigford> So, about 3 weeks ago, my ubuntu 6.06 LTS server hdd crashed.  It was sad, because I was really hoping it would last until the next LTS.  So I went ahead and rebuilt my machine on 8.04 rc.  Will there be a negative impact on my system because it started out as a RC rather than a fresh stable?
<hwilde_> zigford, not if you get all the updates
<zigford> There are no extra logging and debuging options that I might need to turn off?
<muszek> zigford: there are very little changes between rc and "full" release
<kahrytan> hwilde_-> Modeline "1440x810@60" 95.28 1440 1472 1832 1864 810 826 834 851 ?
<zigford> sweetness.  For the record, Heron was about one billion times easier to setup my madwifi/ethernet bridge
<kahrytan> man, I need some serious help
<dns53> kahrytan have you tried moving your xorg.conf and starting without one?
<kahrytan> dns53->  and that would accomplish what?
<dns53> xorg can start without an xorg.conf and may be able to automatically detect everything
<kahrytan> dns53->  I justneed to keep xorg/driver away from 63/64 refresh rate.
<kahrytan> dns53->  i didnt change it since hardy install.
<kahrytan> except for restricted driver install
<oholiks> yay, that worked fine, although firefox 3 is a dissapointment.. ofcourse it invalidated all my addons, time to downgrade it =)
<kahrytan> oholiks->  I created an exclusive club for those downgrades. wanna join? Im leader
<Assid> mirrors synched yet ?
<KrimZon> one day left to fix ff3 ;)
<oholiks> kahrytan: haha, easy!
<kahrytan> I remember ASSID !!!!!!!!
<kahrytan> I'm been waiting for you
<Assid> you do ?
<Assid> why doy ou remember me ?
<Assid> what did i do this time?
<kahrytan> maybe sure you get those server ready.
 * Assid hides
<KrimZon> does anyone know if 1.5 and 2 have that problem where firefox can't view some jpeg images in the browser and forces them to be downloaded?
<_Rambaldi_> command for changing lcd brightness in terminal, anyone?
<bikeboy> KrimZon: what's your particular problem with Fx3?
<kahrytan> Assid-> i want all that bandwith
<Assid> haha
<KrimZon> kahrytan: the thing with opening jpegs
<Assid> this time im thinking of not offering http downloads
<KrimZon> and half the extensions not having caught up properly yet
<Assid> only participating in torrent
<kahrytan> Assid->  You the guy that made my last iso download oh so fast
<bikeboy> can't say I've had a problem with jpegs under Fx3, you could try a nightly though - very easy to do
<rhineheart_m> hello.. hardy will be released tomorrow?
<kahrytan> rhineheart_m->  according to Hobbsee, for every person who keeps asking that, 2hrs gets added to release time.
<Assid> kahrytan:  glad i could help
<Assid> but first i need to get one of the mirror managers to let me leech
<kahrytan> rhineheart_m->  from #ubuntu-release-party topic
<bikeboy> haha, good on her
<dns53> kahrytan will it be released tomorrow?
<oholiks> hm, why xlsfonts show knickers, but aterm/urxvt cannot use it.. fc-cache -f didn't fix it
<kahrytan> Patience is a viture
<Hobbsee> bikeboy: :)
<kahrytan> virtue
<guja_nebeska> Anyone using Hardy on Macbook?
<kahrytan> Anyone got advanced knowlege in xorg config?
<dns53> just man xorg.conf
<kahrytan> dns53->  and i wil rather slice my thoat then read one man page
 * kahrytan hates man pages 
<oholiks> but they will get you far
<Assid> kahrytan: so im guess you will enjoy downloading it at 3K/sec :P
<Assid> hehehe
<kahrytan> Man pages are the most unuser friendly full of techno babble that i can hardly understand.
<oholiks> ask the question kahrytan, what's up with your config?
<kahrytan> not to mentio navigating them is just as hard
<oholiks> it's like regular vi at all times
<oholiks> and with most linux even pgup/pgdn and arrow keys work
<kahrytan> oholiks->  Need to define modeline that ignores 800x600 63/64mhz refresh.
<oholiks> kahrytan: that's a pain for sure =)
<Assid> sweeet .. my php rpc server is almost done
<oholiks> kahrytan: but you could find apps to generate modelines for you
<Assid> to do EVERYTHING i need
 * Assid does the chicken dance
<kahrytan> oholiks-> Its hardy bug... games that default to it use either one of them and produce out of range error on monitor
<kahrytan> oholiks->  I only got 1440x900 60,75mhz spec info. thats it
<kahrytan> Modes "1024x768_75.00"  < is the _75 the refresh rate?
<oholiks> kahrytan: http://www.calmar.ws/firefox/vimperator/vimperator_0.6pre.xpi for ff3
 * kahrytan downgraded to ff2
<kahrytan> Modes "1024x768_75.00"  < is the _75 the refresh rate?
<Assid> hey Hobbsee you about?
<virtuald> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64099/ can anyone help me with this?
<kahrytan> maybe
<ubuntudemon> Hey. Can I do anything to provide more information to this bug ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/220640 And does anybody know how to use ipw3945 with Hardy's kernel ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220640 in linux "[hardy] iwl3945 + wpasupplicant fails to connect to university network. regression from gutsy (ipw3945+wpasupplicant)" [Undecided,New]
<Hobbsee> Assid: sort of
<kahrytan> Assid->  i am on hardy so I am not in a rush to upgrade.
<sajuuk> hey guys, upgrading from dapper drake and the distribution upgrade has hung on 'deleting obselete programs,'  it has been that way for an hour, what has happened and what can i do?
<Assid> u got access to one of those mirrors dont you?
<Assid> kahrytan: yeah you dont need to
<Hobbsee> Assid: one of which mirror?
<Assid> distribution mirrors for iso files
<kahrytan> Assid wants to leech so he can power the torrent
<guja_nebeska> Ojha.
<Hobbsee> Assid: no
<Assid> hrmm oh well
<guja_nebeska> Anyone using Hardy on Macbook?
<kahrytan> Assid, Suggestion: contect Canonical/UC to see if you can get into i nthe mirroring.
<Arelis> Where can i get applets for the GNOME panel?
<Assid> kahrytan: im not donating more than 100-200GB of of transfer
<Assid> thats it
<kahrytan> Assid->  theres a minimal?
<sajuuk> anyone had that problem?
<JPSman> help
<JPSman> I tanked my wireless on hardy
<Assid> unless i feel generous and a hot chick comes up to me and requests it.. and takes me out for some drinks which keeps me away from the "cancel seed" button
<kahrytan> Assid->  did i mention i livei n paradise now (hawaii)
<JPSman> i tried to create my own driver and now I dont have anything.  How do I revert back to distro's driver?
<Assid> kahrytan: stilll deosnt get me away from my pc now does it :P
<sajuuk> JPS did u upgrade via distro upgrade? cos mine has frozen and dunno what to do
<kahrytan> Assid->  You wont cancel see until the seeders can handle it without you
<kahrytan> seed*
<JPSman> Sajuuk: i upgraded with the alternate iso CD
<Assid> sure they can
<sajuuk> ok
<Assid> i ws seeding the last RC.. and oh man
<sajuuk> so i wonder what the hell happened to my upgrade then
<kahrytan> which rc?
<Assid> people were downloading from me at 2M/sec
<Assid> like 4-5 days back
<kahrytan> Hardy rc?
<Assid> yeah
<sajuuk> yeah
<Assid> 2M/sec per peer
<kahrytan> That iso burned corrupted for me
<Assid> which was pretty nice
<Assid> used up 8-9MByte/sec average speeds
<neo1ite> hi, does anybody know whats happened to vnc with 8.04
<kahrytan> im made at that torrent
<kahrytan> i burned coaster cuz of it
<JPSman> frisbee
<Assid> hehe
<Assid> yeah frisbee that can cut your dogs lips
<JPSman> lol
<kahrytan> Assid->  whats your nick supposed to mean?
<Assid> long story short.. its Assid, too kiddish to mean anything now
<Assid> so i just stuck with it
<JPSman> how can I revert my rt2500 driver back to the original install?
<kahrytan> Looks like a curse word
<JPSman> heck any driver for that matter
<KrimZon> anyone who thinks ass is a curse word is a **** **** ******* **** *** **** ***** **** ******* **** ***
<kahrytan> Modes "1024x768_75.00" <--- is the 75.00 the refreshrate
<sajuuk> yes
<sajuuk> 75 would be in hz
<Assid> i wish macromedia would work out of the box on linux
<sajuuk> so yeah 75 cycles per second
<Assid> i could stop jumping back and forth
<sajuuk> i wish my heron could work full stop
<Assid> herons jumping in the doo doo land
<sajuuk> huh?
<kahrytan> sajuuk-> Modes "800x600_60.00" Wouldthat tell xorg to only use 60mhz refresh rate?
<Assid> nvm
<jac0b|w> I am getting a "kernel panic - VFS root device not found" error after the upgrade
<kahrytan> sajuuk->  for that resolution
<sajuuk> yes
<KrimZon> does anyone know why vlc keeps speeding up my tunes slightly?
<kahrytan> sajuuk->  oh good. that fixes my hardy bug maybe
<Akhorahil> someone around who can help with ebox on 8..04?
<sajuuk> maybe
<kahrytan> sajuuk-> bug #200592
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200592 in jabref "Jabref coredumps on startup because of locking assertion (dup-of: 87947)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200592
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 87947 in libxcb "xcb_xlib.c:50: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed." [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/87947
<jac0b|w> is anyone else having this problem?
<kahrytan> sajuuk-> bug #230592 oops
<kahrytan> damn it
<kahrytan> oop sorry
<sajuuk> lol
<kahrytan> sajuuk-> bug 220592 there
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220592 in nautilus "File operations dialogue display bad characters (dup-of: 218857)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220592
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218857 in language-pack-gnome-es-base "error in copying dialog window in nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218857
<Akhorahil> what I try to do is to create a router with it, setting one interface external and the other static with dhcp seems to work
<Akhorahil> dns does work, but somehow masquerading doesn't
<Akhorahil> should i do something extra?
<kahrytan> sajuuk->  i give up, 220952.
<sajuuk> hmm how long does it take for heron to install on dapper system?
<jac0b|w> I am getting a "kernel panic - VFS root device not found" error after upgrade
<d4t4min31> wasn't the new release supposed to be today
<d4t4min31> yesterday the said one day to go... today it says one day to go
<bazhang> April 24th
<ttkeppi> 24th day it will be out
<d4t4min31> if I download the test release when the full version comes out can I update to that from the beta
<ripps> I think they go by GMT
<d4t4min31> or do I have to dl the officaal verson
<bazhang> d4t4min31: aye
<d4t4min31> I can update?
<sajuuk> aye to the former?
<sajuuk> or to the latter?
<bazhang> first one
<lumm> guess it will take to leech the image till 25 anyway
<lumm> hah:p
<jac0b|w> I am getting a kernel panic upon reboot after I upgraded from the internet
<sajuuk> hmm
<ripps> The beta IS the Official, the only difference is the packages installed. Your system will be the same as the Official just by using Update-manager.
<sajuuk> my setup is still going after an hour and a half
<sajuuk> dapper > hardy
 * Assid wonders if this is a premature release
<neo1ite> can anybody help me set up a VNC server with 8.04
<Assid> too many people had issues with the beta
<sajuuk> rightio
<sajuuk> well
<mvo> sajuuk: 1,5h> the upgrade is still running? or hanging at some stage?
<bazhang> been running since alpha three and only one major problem--the libc6 one
<sajuuk> its running
<mvo> sajuuk: at what stage is it currently?
<sajuuk> but its just stopped at search for obselete programs
<ripps> I let my system download overnight, there were so many downloads to make.
<Assid> if your system is anciently old..
<ripps> When I first upgraded.
<mvo> sajuuk: ok, that may take some time (but not 1,5h)
<Assid> as in the packages... your better off with a fresh iso
<sajuuk> the hdd is only 55 gig
<sajuuk> shouldnt take that long
<sajuuk> and linux been on here for 2-3 weeks
<sajuuk> so it shouldnt take that long
<mvo> sajuuk: is it at this particular stage since 1,5h ?
<sajuuk> yes
<sajuuk> the window is frozen, all i see is grey
<sajuuk> but it refreshes once every so often so i can see where its hanging at
<mvo> sajuuk: is there output if you run (in a terminal): tail -f  /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log  ?
<sajuuk> yes
<ripps> My download was about 3 hours. Of course, my brother was hogging the internet that night, so I wasn't getting the best bandwidth then.
<sajuuk> its doing alot of considering and removing
<sajuuk> btw my system is a 1.6 ghz with 256 mb
<sajuuk> of ram
<mvo> sajuuk: hm, ok. that is a bit excessive (time-wise). please keep it running as long as it produces output and please sent me the logs in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ once its finished, I would like to have a closer look and see if there is room for optimisation
<sajuuk> cool
<sajuuk> got an email ?
<sajuuk> pm me
<IdleOne> hmmmm system restart required??? with no kernel upgrade??? why is that?
<ripps> Does anybody know if the TV Tuner bug caused HAL to fail has been fixed yet?
<Adys> Any idea how to enable the virtual terminals? for some reason i lost them all at some point
<Pici> HardyOne: There was a l-u-m update recently, that would probably ask for a reboot
<HardyOne> Pici: l-u-m stands for?
<HardyOne> linux user manual??
<Pici> HardyOne: Linux-ubuntu-modules
<HardyOne> heh
<HardyOne> ahh that would make sense. but I just did the upgrade when update-manager poped up on my desktop and did not see any modeules being updated
<HardyOne> modules*]
<HardyOne> errrrr
<HardyOne> Pici: thanks for the answer though
<ripps> Huh... My Xserver just crashed again, out of nowhere. It's been doing this about once a day now. I have no idea what's causing it.
<JPSman> can anyone tell me about modules.dep?  is it safe to edit?  what do the  :  mean?
<mvo> ripps: anything in /var/log/Xorg.0.log that looks suspicious? or a crashfile maybe in /var/crash ?
<user11> which is the best java package to install which wont break and gives me Java and Jre together
<Fritzel> what is the name of the program that gnome uses to request administrative access?
<the0> how do i enebale desktop effects in 8.04 (I got an ati)
<PolarFox> I have a question, has anyone stumbled across problems with initramfs-tools upgrade in recent days...
<Fritzel> the0, System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<user11> On Hardy which is the best java package to install which wont break and gives me Java and Jre together
<the0> i tried
<Volkodav> How do I install  googleearth-package ?
<Fritzel> the0, then visual effects
<tanath> the0, sys>prefs>appearance>last tab
<the0> it said "could not enable desktop effcts"
<kahrytan> Pop Quiz: Will this work in xorg  ' "Modes "1440x900_75.00"  "800x600_60" ' and tell xorg not to use any other refresh rate for 800x600 then 60
<PolarFox> update-initramfs script hangs :(
<tanath> the0, make sure you have direct rendering
<Fritzel> the0, you need to install a working video driver then first
<the0> i have an ati 1650 PRO
<tanath> the0, type "glxinfo | grep -i direct" in a terminal and see if it says you have direct rendering
<ripps> It says Signal 11
<the0> i dont have it
<Fritzel> what is the gnome equivilant of sudo
<tanath> then you need to use a video driver that enables it
<Fritzel> the0, I'm nvidia I have no idea how to work with ati
<the0> ok
<tanath> the0, try running 'gksu displayconfig-gtk'
<the0> thanks
<Assid> your nvidia ?
<the0> im ati
<ripps> mvo: The only thing I can find is that the Xserver caught a Signal 11.
<Assid> and im intel
<the0> im amd
<Assid> bow down to my pr0wress
<tanath> the0, try different drivers, and click the test button. when you get one that works, check for direct rendering again
<Assid> ha.. your broke
<the0> where do i get the drivers?
<mvo> ripps: does /var/crash contain a crash file that looks like it is releated?
<tanath> the0, when you get it working, then you can enable compiz
<the0> i searched google but didnt find much
<Fritzel> tanath, thank you for answering my question in response to someone else ^^
<tanath> Fritzel, :D
<ripps> nothing recent in /var/crash, just an old Gnome-keyring, pressure_applet, and rhythmbox. All of these were from a week ago.
<tanath> the0, if you need the fglrx driver, you can install it with 'sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx'
<mvo> hrm, a crash file would have been good
<kahrytan> Will this work in xorg  ' "Modes "1440x900_75.00"  "800x600_60" ' and tell xorg not to use any other refresh rate for 800x600 then 60
<the0> ok
<ripps> the0 and tanath: I know it isn't officially supported, but I really like EnvyNG for installing ATI Drivers.
<tanath> can anyone tell me why i wouldn't be able to unmount a partition, which it says is busy, when lsof says nothing's using it?
<tanath> ripps, my way worked for me
<tanath> ripps, i think i tried that once and it made things messy, IIRC
<tanath> ripps, so i think there's a good reason it's not officially supported
<Fritzel> I also have to say I like Envyng
<ripps> Well, we all take our own paths.
<ripps> don't confuse EnvyNG with Envy legacy. The original Envy was messy, EnvyNG isn't.
<tanath> argh... nvm... now it unmounts 10 mins later
<tanath> ripps, hm. i might be doing that
<the0> I instaled the driver and the appearance settings window will not open anymore
<tanath> the0, odd. you have direct rendering now?
<PolarFox> Well, now I know that mkinitramfs launches awk that stops... I just don't know what that means :)
<the0> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ glxinfo | grep -i direct
<the0> No protocol specified
<the0> Error: unable to open display :0.0
<tanath> the0, then that's not the driver you want ;)
<ripps> Add a launcher to my panel that runs "sudo umount /media/*", I use before restarting, just so I don't have to log into windows to fix unproperly unmounted ntfs partitions.
<tanath> ripps, that directed at me?
<tanath> cause it was a vfat partition, and i needed to umount it because that part of the drive is dying and messing things up
<the0> thanks for all your help
<tanath> the0, got it?
<ripps> no, not really.
<ripps> I just wanted to mention it.
<the0> i will try again tomrow with the new ubuntu :)
<tanath> ah
<the0> bye bye
<tanath> the0, k. good luck
<the0> thanks
<tanath> np
<jac0b|w> I am getting a VFS error on reboot after my upgrade
<jac0b|w> but my old kernel boots fine
<tanath> ripps, ah. well, personally i don't have any ntfs drives. haven't had windows on my comp in years
<tanath> not since it crashed and corrupted the FAT, and i lost ~140Gb of data
<tanath> then i switched to linux
<Assid> tanath: still waiting for that to happen to me
<jac0b|w> is anyone else having the VFS problem?
<tanath> Assid, hopefully you keep waiting :P
<Assid> so i can say "ahh screw windows.. tiredof this.."
<ripps> Not me...
<tanath> Assid, heh. no need for an excuse
<tanath> Assid, you can always dual-boot...
<Assid> trust me.. id ont dual boot
<tanath> ?
<Assid> im now thinking of hackintosh
<tanath> why no dual-boot?
<Assid> cause i know myself
<Assid> i never get myself to do it
<tanath> o.O
<beilabs> has anyone been having issues with Pidgin crashing on the latest updates with Hardy?
<jac0b|w> what version kernel are you running the latest or something else
<tanath> beilabs, nope
<Assid> id rather stick to the os im using
<tanath> Assid, but when you do have an issue, it'd be nice to have the alternative OS to boot to ;)
<tanath> Assid, can help with troubleshooting & fixing
<Assid> aah.. thats where my live cd comes in
<tanath> ah
<Assid> or windows PE worse case scenario
<tanath> but that's slower, and doesn't remember customizations, etc
<ripps> I've been using the latest rt kernel instead of generic. Most of my issues are gone.
<Assid> who cares abt custoization if your just troubleshooting
<tanath> bah
<Assid> :P
<chimp> Quick question, is the official release tonight at 12.00 UTC?
<tanath> Assid, really though, if you want to try it, why not dive in?
<Assid> tanath: i was using it..
<tanath> Assid, maybe just set up another box with it
<Assid> tanath: gave away my 2nd box..  not enough space
<tanath> ah well
<tanath> you'll prolly switch eventually
<Assid> i guess
<tanath> to something, anyway
<Assid> honestly getting tired of the same ol interface
<Assid> yeah
<jac0b|w> could my kernel problem be that I am using ext3
<Assid> hence why im eyeing hackintosh
<tanath> but really, nothing else compares to my personally configured linbox
<jac0b|w> and its not loading that driver
<tanath> i feel crippled on other systems
<Assid> what you configured?
<JPSman> where are the kernel drivers located on the desktop-alt cd?
<tanath> lots of things
<ripps> Does anybody know how close ext4 is to completion?
<Assid> tanath: if compiz gets a bit more stable.. it has alot of potential
<Assid> would be sweet if adobe starts supporting linux native apps
<tanath> but windows doesn't even have the powerful shell other systems do
<tanath> Assid, true... i imagine it will get that way with hardy coming out
<Assid> err no
<tanath> it's a significant release. the 2nd LTS
<Assid> personally i think its gonna be hardy+1 when compiz is a bit more "stable"
<Assid> it could be because of nvidia drivers.. i dont know
<tanath> i mean, with the release of hardy, it will become so, and will be by the time of intrepid
<tanath> that's my bet
<JPSman> im looking specifically for /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2500.ko
<Assid> it has potential
<Assid> i mean real potential
<tanath> indeed
<JPSman> where is that loacted (what package) on the install CD?
<JPSman> or how can I find it?
<tanath> aero doesn't even compare to it, but is a resource hog. according to MS's min specs, i couldn't run it, but i can do much more with compiz with ease
<mib_ne93bkrq> hello all
<Assid> tanath: well aeros isnt even in the same ball park
<Assid> tanath: would like to see it compete against something competable.. like macintosh systems
<tanath> Assid, you don't think it does? personally i haven't used a mac in years, so..
<Assid> tanath: too many crashes to be certain
<tanath> Assid, oh, i thought you meant in terms of features
<Assid> also.. one thing it does enjoy is the shell integrates with its gui interface
<tanath> Assid, i'm pretty sure compiz does more
<Assid> try it
<tanath> Assid, but it's getting there in terms of stability
<Assid> yeah
<Assid> i dont know who to blame.. people say nvidia drivers
<Assid> but then.. at the end of the day.. users cant use it perfectly can they
<x-ip> hi, i was reading the doc at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Elbuntu?action=show&redirect=Ebuntu#head-e5b8ed2e7cb0398b7959809b718f1950bc379ca6 to install e17 at my hardy heron, but the repository link gives me a 404. Its possible to install e17 at hardy heron ?
<tanath> Assid, well nvidia & ati/amd are becoming more open with their drivers, so i expect improvement
<x-ip> well, if there is a valid repository
<Assid> right.. "expect" is something of long term future
<tanath> Assid, it's pretty stable if you don't use certain plugins
<Assid> at the moment.. people suffer
<tanath> Assid, i've turned off useless stuff, like the animations
<Assid> then whats the fun in that
<tanath> Assid, and it rarely has probs now
<manfromns> hello
<Assid> i got a nvidia 8600gts card. cmon i want to make use of it
<tanath> assasukasse, i mean the 'animations' plugin. i stick to the useful stuff, like the cube, zooming, negative, put, etc
<manfromns> if i upgrade to hardy will i lose files etc
<Assid> not in microsoft's sense where it will still crawl cause of bad coding
<kahrytan> Ladies and Gentlemen, I need some help configuring xorg.conf on 1440x900 native monitor   that doesnt support 800x600 63,64hz refresh. I need to tell xorg not to use those refresh rates. Can someone help me?
<odious> hi. can we download 8.04 yet? :)
<kahrytan> I tried to do myself but failed.
<Jeeves_> HALLO!
<Assid> odious: try back in 24 hours
<tanath> odious, you can
<kahrytan> odious->  RC you can.
<HardyOne> hey Jeeves_ can I ask you something?
<Jeeves_> HardyOne: Sure
<tanath> odious, you can run 'sudo update-manager -d' to upgrade
<odious> is it still 24 hours?
<tanath> or gksu instead of sudo
<Jeeves_> HardyOne: Well?
<tanath> kahrytan, did you play with displayconfig-gtk?
<odious> i've always been dubious about dist-upgrade :P
<tanath> odious, always been good to me
<tanath> odious, as long as you're careful with your repos anyway
<manfromns> can it be done with wireless?
<HardyOne> Jeeves_: lmao I did!
<kahrytan> tanath-> Never heard of that.
<HardyOne> Ask Jeeves_ ! could not help myself
<Jeeves_> HardyOne: rotflmao!
<Jeeves_> You toooooooooooooooooooooooooo funny dude!
<Jeeves_> Did you think of that one yourselve?
<tanath> kahrytan, run 'gksu displayconfig-gkt' and it'll give a gui for configuring x
<Pici> LD
<HardyOne> no need to be a jack ass about it Jeeves_
<tanath> kahrytan, mainly for getting the right driver, but you can select the resolution too
<Jeeves_> Or did you go to school for that
<HardyOne> :/
<HardyOne> I didnt say it was a good joke
<tanath> kahrytan, and refresh rate
<Andycasss> With this 8.04 RC my nx6325 laptop doesnt want to boot normally anymore, i get gnome error at startup (which btw takes 5min to boot), then it is on the minimal theme and finally after 10min it will load fully (the booting music plays). What the hell???
<kahrytan> tanath-> for what?
<tanath> kahrytan, hm?
<kahrytan> tanath-> monitor?
<Jeeves_> HardyOne: Cry-baby
<tanath> kahrytan, is there another kind of video refresh rate?
<_Rambaldi_> i have terrible video jittering ( blockiness) especially when it pans horizontally what can i fix this, its rather annoying in fullscreen, all kinda of video so far no fix
<kahrytan> tanath->  What do you mean?
<tanath> _Rambaldi_, you using the right driver?
<tanath> kahrytan, what do you mean? lol
<kahrytan> tanath->  I got list of supported refresh rates for all support resolutions
<HardyOne> Jeeves_: ok. let's start over. Hello Jeeves_ !
<_Rambaldi_> i thought i was tanath
<_Rambaldi_> how to do i find out which driver i am using
<tanath> kahrytan, will you be changing your resolution or refresh rate? or do you just want to pick one to use that works and you're satisfied with?
<kahrytan> tanath->  I have a hard bug you see, #220952 zI think
<kahrytan> tanath-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/220952
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220952 in ubuntu "Out of Range for 800x600 full screen games" [Undecided,New]
<kahrytan> tanath->  I narrowed it down to, thanks to amyrose, to the fact the system may using refresh rates at 800x600 that monitor DOES NOT support.
<tanath> kahrytan, ah...
<Adys> Any idea how to reenable the virtual terminals? for some reason i lost them all at some point, probably when i upgraded to hh a while ago
<kahrytan> tanath->  understand now?
<jepler> with kernel linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic_2.6.24-16.30_amd64.deb I don't have a /dev/cdrom.  I haven't found a launchpad bug for this -- anyone know a search term I might try?
<tanath> kahrytan, you might be able to configure the game to use a higher resolution
<tanath> kahrytan, yep
<kahrytan> tanath->  Some of them, likes to reset itself.. game bug.
<tanath> kahrytan, might be difficult without actually running the game...
<tanath> kahrytan, damn
<tanath> kahrytan, that sounds like quite a PITA
<kahrytan> tanath-> Wolfstein: ET for one
<aoupi> hi, how do I erase data on a DVD+RW?
<kahrytan> tanath->  So i guess I have to need to tell xorg what refresh rates to use for 800x600
<odious> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-8.04-lts-desktop <- so at 12:01AM GMT, 24 april?
<odious> :P
<Pici> odious: no, when its done
<aoupi> both nautilus gives me errors without any information
<aoupi> *both nautilus and brasero
<tanath> _Rambaldi_, you can configure your driver, et all with 'gksu displayconfig-gtk' and make sure you're using the right driver (by testing) and checking for direct rendering with 'glxinfo | grep -i direct'
<kahrytan> tanath->  that tool you gave me,... it doesnt detect my monitor.
<_Rambaldi_> thanks tanath
<tanath> kahrytan, you can select the make & model manually
<odious> Pici: okay, so it's still in the process of being put together. wow! you guys scrumming or something? :)
<kahrytan> tanath->  not listed
<Assid> "The combination of Linux and Firefox make Ubuntu 8.04 LTS a superb web desktop, with fast browsing and greatly reduced exposure to viruses, web forgery and spyware." ?
<Assid> viruses ? spyware ?!?
<tanath> kahrytan, hm. often a similar make & model will suffice
<kahrytan> tanath->  nor Generic LCD 1440x900 will give 1440x900 resolution
<tanath> kahrytan, or that... damn
<kahrytan> Viewsonic VA1916w
<tanath> Assid, ?
<Assid> tanath: its there: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-8.04-lts-desktop
<wingydingy> how do i install a patch?
<wingydingy> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13831729/macbook-backlight-mmap.patch is the patch i need to install
<tanath> Assid, yeah, but your reaction...
<Assid> err we dont have "viruses , spyware" as suych
<kahrytan> tanath->  wait a minute. Generic LCD i didnt check widescreen box.
<Assid> pretty much proof of concept
<tanath> Assid, well there are viruses, though they're rare
<tanath> yeah
<Assid> not really.. cause even if you download em
<Assid> they arent executable
<tanath> Assid, there really isn't much but it's not completely non-existent
<tanath> Assid, wine
<guillem101> tanath, technically, they are either worms or trojans
<Assid> well wine maps back to C: which is again ~.wine/
<Assid> so even if ytou delete that.. you dont mess the system
<tanath> Assid, linux would be vulnerable to certain JS exploits. there's a polymorphic javascript virus for win that i think would work on linux too
<Assid> well js exploits and XSS yeah
<kahrytan> tanath->  umm generic does the support resolutions wong but 800 and 1400 have good refresh rates
<tanath> guillem101, there's a virus that comes with a man page, with removal instructions... :D
<tanath> kahrytan, well you can tweak the xorg.conf file after that...
<guillem101> tanath, sudo apt-get install virus
<Andycasss> With this 8.04 RC my nx6325 laptop doesnt want to boot normally anymore, i get gnome error at startup (which btw takes 5min to boot), then it is on the minimal theme and finally after 10min it will load fully (the booting music plays). What the hell???
<kahrytan> tanath->  make basic conf then tweak it?
<tanath> kahrytan, yeah
<tanath> kahrytan, you could run 'sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to configure x too
<tanath> and specify refresh rates, etc
<kahrytan> tanath-> i did that once ... It was gibbish  to me
<tanath> kahrytan, usually you can just hit enter on stuff you don't know
<tanath> kahrytan, but you said you have the list of refresh rates and stuff. you can just limit it to what you know is good
<kahrytan> tanath->  itdidnt do anything
<tanath> kahrytan, ?
<tanath> kahrytan, there are long complicated lines you can add to xorg.conf by hand...
<tanath> kahrytan, hold on
<kahrytan> tanath->  oh wait
<tanath> kahrytan, i actually have an example you can use from my own xorg.conf
<tanath> kahrytan, you can tweak it accordingly
<kahrytan> i just saved toconf
<kahrytan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kahrytan> tanath->  wanna see?
<tanath> kahrytan, http://pastebin.ca/994471
<tanath> kahrytan, see what?
<kahrytan> tanath->  this doesnt make sense to me.. 106.47 1440 1520 1672 1904 900 901 904 932
<tanath> erm
<kahrytan> I figured out why my edit was bad.. I did 800x600_60
<tanath> where'd you get that from?
<tanath> heh
<kahrytan>  modeline  "800x600@60" 40.0 800 840 968 1056 600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync
<kahrytan> I did modeline "1440x900_75" "800x600_60"
<tanath> so you can fix it then
<kahrytan> I used nano in tty
<kahrytan> Does it have to have the extra numbers to work?
<tanath> ah, no x server?
<kahrytan> low graphics
<tanath> personally, i prefer vim
<tanath> oh. why not gedit then?
<kahrytan> nano seemed easier
<kahrytan> i need what i edited and and i could remove it
<kahrytan> and I know nano
<tanath> kahrytan, the stuff on the end? not sure
<tanath> kahrytan, well, yeah, whatever you know
<kahrytan> there was no modeline to start.
<tanath> kahrytan, but gedit is easiest
<kahrytan> I uses tty
<kahrytan> no x
<tanath> kahrytan, you said low graphics...
<tanath> meh
<kahrytan> I made a backup setting in that tool
<kahrytan> the original
<inf> heya bazhang
<kahrytan> tanath->  what tool you use for that vsync numbers>
<tanath> kahrytan, i forget...
<bazhang> inf: couple of ways to do it
<tanath> xvidtune perhaps
<inf> update-manager --devel-release?
<inf> just seen that on link above...
<bazhang> inf you can update-manager -d then sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kahrytan> tanath->  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<kahrytan> tanath->  thats where my idea for _ came from
<bazhang> inf or just edit sources.list from gutsy to hardy and then sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<inf> wonderful, I presume it'll update any changes tomorrow come the release if I move the devel tags?
<bazhang> or was that just sudo apt-get upgrade the second instance? I forget
<inf> i'll have a read around ta
<bazhang> inf if you wait til tomorrow the downloads will be slower
<inf> is what I thought, beat the rush a bit...!
<bazhang> inf: if you upgrade to hardy then just keep updating, then you will be final tomorrow ;]
<kahrytan> tanath-> Suggestion: xresprobe
<inf> awesome ta ;)
<bazhang> no worries ;]
<inf> ... now to figure out if I can get away from desk and grab 'coffee' for an hour :-D
<kahrytan> tanath->  you there?
<tanath> sometimes.. :P
<tanath> i think i used xvidtune
<kahrytan> tanath-> freq: 24-82 50-75 thats H and V freq for monitor?
<tanath> looks like it
<Derspankster> I've just noticed something strange. FF3 will not open a site that is readily accessible on my other computers. I've never seen this before. Could it somehow have been blacklisted?  It just won't connect!
<kahrytan> tanath-> xresprob gave me id: VA1916wSERIE ;res: 1440x1440 1440x900 1280x1024 1280x960 1152x864 1024x768 832x624 800x600 720x400 640x480 ; freq: 24-82 50-75
<koudelka> has anyone here been using likewise open on 8.04?
<tanath> kahrytan, ok, so you can use that to configure your xorg.conf...
<Leeuw> how do I get my toolbar back in kopete ?   I ticked ´ flat´  and now it´ s gone, can´ t gettit back...
<tanath> Derspankster, any trouble with other sites on that comp?
<tanath> Derspankster, they using the same connection?
<Derspankster> tanath: no, not that I can determine. All boxes are on my network - yes.
<tanath> Derspankster, try using ff3 on another box?
<kahrytan> tanath-> http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl?
<goodhabit> Hello. Totem is changing color settings automatilcally. How to fix that annoying feauture?
<tanath> kahrytan, looks handy
<Derspankster> I have FF3 installed on my Windows XP box. The site loads fine. My other Ubuntu computers are all running Gutsy with FF2 and they all connect to the site.
<tanath> goodhabit, use mplayer or vlc? :P
<jaffarkelshac> how can i save the current settings of compiz
<kahrytan> tanath->  do i need modelines>
<goodhabit> tanath, don't like fullscreen interface of both of them.
<jac0b|w> I can't boot the new kernel after I upgraded I get a kernel panic root device not found, can anyone help me
<tanath> Derspankster, hm.. personally i use swiftfox 3... it's a tweaked version for speed. you might try it
<kahrytan> tanath  is real popular tonight
<tanath> heh
<tanath> i haven't even eaten breakfast yet
<tanath> i came to ask a question, which ended up not needing answering, and got caught up helping people :P
<tanath> jaffarkelshac, there's a button for that in the compiz config app
<Derspankster> tanath: that's a thought but I think this issue has something to do with this specific install of FF3 and the site in question.
<tanath> Derspankster, well, i'd recommend swiftfox anyway, and if it solves the problem... ;)
<kahrytan> tanath->  im gonna be crazy and try my orginal but with @
<tanath> kahrytan, you have a backup, so feel free
<chimp> What time is Hardy being released at?
<tanath> kahrytan, i'm not exactly an expert in this area. i just know what i've needed to learn to get mine working, basically
<tanath> some time tomorrow...
<rsk> chimp: don't think it's that exact..
<tanath> it prolly won't change much if at all between now and then
<chimp> Is the RC now going to be the same as the final?
<chimp> I wanna burn a couple of cds, dont wanna waste em
<kahrytan> tanath->  I just added thisd to original Modes		"1440x800@75" "800x600@60"
<Pici> chimp: no
<Nom-> wow vmware tools installed by default in 8.04? :D
<dystopianray> Nom-: no
<koudelka> it's a restricted driver
<tanath> Derspankster, what exactly is the error?
<Nom-> No?  Oh well.. vmware desktop must just have come a long way since the last time I used it
<koudelka> what version are you using?
<Derspankster> tanath: it just won't load, times out.
<dystopianray> Nom-: I think there was some unsupported open source version of the vm tools in 8.04 at one point, but has since been removed
<Nom-> hmm what did work send me... 6.something
<tanath> Derspankster, trying pinging the site from that box?
<koudelka> the new v6 beta should do seamless desktop and work together with compiz
<Derspankster> tanath: by the way, it's www.dslreports.com
<Nom-> ooooh ok... the installer seems to really like VMWare... the CD I just downloaded might be out of date i guess
<tanath> oh...
<koudelka> that is in linux
<dystopianray> Nom-: did you get the RC?
<Nom-> Yup
<Nom-> ubuntu-8.04-rc-desktop-amd64.iso
<Derspankster> tanath: I can ping dslreports just fine
<tanath> Derspankster, ok, so it's higher-level
<Derspankster> tanath: yes
<tanath> Derspankster, i forget, did you try another browser on that box?
<dystopianray> Nom-: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/hardy-changes/2008-April/011316.html
<dystopianray> Nom-: the openvm tools were in ubuntu but were removed
<mohbana> can i install this new ubuntu from a ntfs partion?
<Nom-> ah fair enough... thanks dystopianray
<genie> Hello to all
<Derspankster> tanath: FF2 is also installed and it cannot load the site either. Something changed in the past day or so.
<genie> 'net usershare' retrned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<genie> You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<tanath> Derspankster, you might try simply reinstalling ff3 to see if that does it, but i'd recommend swiftfox anyway
<tanath> Derspankster, ah..
<Nom-> It's just the VMWare Workstation that's come a long way then
<tanath> Derspankster, so it's not just the browser
<genie> why I don't get prompted to put sudo password?!
<Nom-> I used Virtual Infrastructure Client @ work which is clunky in comparison lol
<Derspankster> tanath: it's kind of like it's been blacklisted but I get no indication that it has. It just won't resolve the IP
<tanath> Derspankster, unless you're using the same profile
<dystopianray> Nom-: they were removed on april 21, after the RC was released
<dystopianray> genie: your user password is the sudo password
<tanath> Derspankster, did you use the same profile for ff2 & 3?
<kahrytan> tanath->  my mod to original didnt work
<genie> dystopianray, I got promot for sudo for other things but not for this
<Derspankster> tanath: yes, I thought of that but I have all along. I can try removing FF2
<dystopianray> genie: for what?
<dystopianray> genie: oh the usershare thing
<Laibsch> Does hardy install both FF2 and FF3 on my machine?
<tanath> Derspankster, no need. just make a new profile
<kahrytan> tanath->  but tk thing did and i went to the mod it made. At leastm bono*** crashed nautilus so i rebooted.
<Derspankster> tanath: the question arises though - why only this site?
<genie> dystopianray, installation, but not for usershare
<Nom-> so would you all recommend using 8.04 in a server upgrade happening in the next 3-4 months ?
<dystopianray> genie: ok, well the sudo password is your user's password
<genie> dystopianray, yes
<tanath> Derspankster, run firefox with -ProfileManager
<AaronMT> Is there anyway around the fix to typing "lsusb" to get my wireless mouse working after I stick in the usb reciever?
<tanath> Derspankster, could be an extension
<Derspankster> tanath: unless it's the fact that I'm a member and I auto login with a password. But, I have other sites where I do the same thing
<tanath> kahrytan, i'm not sure i'm going to be much help to you right now. i don't have the time to spend to figure your prob out. sorry
<kahrytan> tanath->  It works for now
<genie> dystopianray, when I click on 'Create Share' I should get a box to enter sudo password but I don't get I got the error above
<tanath> Derspankster, maybe login info is corrupt or something, and you've tried too many times
<genie> dystopianray, do you think this is a bug?!
<dystopianray> genie: no idea
<genie> thanks dystopianray
<tanath> Derspankster, i dunno. i'm too hungry to think right now
<kahrytan> tanath->  Extreme Tux Race works .. at 800x600
<tanath> kahrytan, woot
<Assid> yikes!
 * Assid plays assassins creed @ 1680x1050
<tanath> heh
<Derspankster> tanath: I'll continue to try to figure it out. I appreciate your help
<tanath> i'll prolly be back here later. if you haven't figured it out by then, i might be able to help
<kahrytan> tanath-> is this like a 1280x768 widescreen reso forsmaller monitor?
<tanath> gotta go
<tanath> bye all
<kahrytan> noooooooooooooo
<tanath> :/
<kahrytan> tanath is my favto ask for helpwith
<tanath> kahrytan, same to you
<tanath> heh
<tanath> be back later. if you haven't figured it out, i'll see what i can do
<genie> 'net usershare' retrned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<genie> You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<genie> why I cannot create a share ?
<genie> is this bug ?!
<jonph> do you have access permissions to that directory?
<genie> I login with regulare user
<jaffarkelshac> i think its a bug, coz i had that problem but it mysteriously went away
<genie> but when I create a share I should get promote to enter sudo password
<genie> but I am not getting that promote
<genie> I am runing 8.04
<kahrytan> im such an idiot
<genie> 32 bit
<koudelka> genie, you've never got that promote since the install?
<kahrytan> I dididnt know my v-sync and h-sync for monitor
<koudelka> promt*
<kahrytan> and manual said it and I didnt see it
<genie> koudelka, I got it when I try to install or update
<jaffarkelshac> gene, is there a like that saids Ask the administrator to add the line "usershare owner only = False"
<jaffarkelshac> in the error
<genie> where I have to put it
<jaffarkelshac> in the smb.conf
<jaffarkelshac> gksu gedit /etc/smb.conf
<Mimi> update-manager --devel-release   .... so that's all i need to do to upgrade to hardy.... ? wow :P
<Baby_Shambl3s> hi cna someone tell me why does it take 3-5min for my shutdown options to popup when i click on the button
<Baby_Shambl3s> ?
<Leeuw> anyone know how to get toolbar back in KOpete ?   I ticked 'flat' and it disappeared, now I can't gettit back...
<AaronMT> Is there anyway around the fix to typing "lsusb" to get my wireless mouse working after I stick in the usb reciever?
<genie> no file with this name /etc/smb.conf
<jaffarkelshac> sorry /etc/samba/smb.conf
<genie> I have to put this line :  "usershare owner only = false"
<Baby_Shambl3s> hi cna someone tell me why does it take 3-5min for my shutdown options to popup when i click on the button?
<Mimi> Baby_Shambl3s:  I saw your question and I have the same problem myself sometimes, nbut i dont know :/
<genie> jaffarkelshac, I have to enter this line:  "usershare owner only = false" ?!
<jaffarkelshac> yes genie, sorry
<jaffarkelshac> there should be a line "usershare allow guests = yes" put it underneath that
<Baby_Shambl3s> Mimi: :( guess need to ask later on but why are the only ones having this problem, i know before the updates i made i didnt have the issue :/... im still wondering is it ok for hardy to be released tommorow
<Mimi> see, i also had the issue before updating to hardy's so meh :( it's random.
<Baby_Shambl3s> can someone tell me if flash is working well with hardy if so which version i.e. adobe flash/sfw/gnash o_0???
<a_l_e> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh! is there any reason why hardy has a program which is called vim but is not vim?
<koudelka> Baby_Shambl3s, that's a problem i had with 7.10
<koudelka> Baby_Shambl3s, and 7.04
<jaffarkelshac> did this work genie?
<koudelka> not had it with 8.04 yet tough
<genie> jaffarkelshac, how to restart samba?
<koudelka> Baby_Shambl3s, flash is working for me, haven't had any problem with it
<dystopianray> a_l_e: it's smaller i guess, space on the cd is quite precious
<mohbana> can i install this new ubuntu from a ntfs partion?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Mimi: 0_o you had the shutdown issue in 7.10 hmmmm weird shouldnt happen and you still havent found a solution...
<dystopianray> mohbana: no
<noodles12> so how's hardy guys?
<Mimi> yes after tomorrow there will be an app called Wubi and you can install ubuntu from windows itlsef   mohbana
<jaffarkelshac> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Derspankster> tanath: I think you're gone but I fixed my FF3 issue. I created a new profile, used it (still couldn't resolve the site) but then I deleted the new profile, went back to the old profile and now the site resolves. Have no clue why.
<Leeuw> Baby_Shambl3s: I tried Gnash, it didn't get the applet I used on my page right, then I got adobe and it was fine, so I suggest Adobe (eventhough it's restricted, it works...)
<Pici> a_l_e: You may need to isntall vim-full to see full functionality
<Baby_Shambl3s> koudelka: are you using adobe flash? if so are you using it  with alsa or pulse audio?
<mohbana> Mimi, so i can even specify the partion size etc?
<Mimi> Baby_Shambl3s:  I havent tried looking for a solution yet :p  it happens quite randomly... so it doenst affect me most times
<jaffarkelshac> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart genie
<a_l_e> dystopianray: well, don't tell me that this version doesn't support this command, then! tell me that what i started with the vim command is not vim!
<koudelka> Baby_Shambl3s, actually that's a problem flash seem to just work with alsa
<dystopianray> a_l_e: pardon?
<mohbana> is it being released at midnight?
<a_l_e> Pici: i've just found out, thanks!
<genie> jaffarkelshac, I restart it and try to make share but I got same error : 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<genie> You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<koudelka> Baby_Shambl3s, so when i have firefox with flash running i can't get sound from any pulse application :/
<Pici> a_l_e: That has been the case for as long as I have used Ubuntu, it is not new to Hardy
<Pici> mohbana, Hardy will be released some time during the 24th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<Mimi> mohbana try this website: Wubi is the application that does the ubuntu install from Windows: http://wubi-installer.org/faq.php
<koudelka> Baby_Shambl3s, and the other way around if i had a pulse app first
<Baby_Shambl3s> Mimi: ahhhh i envy you mine is constant it takes freaking 3-5min for the shutdown options to popup not even m$ XP was that slow :/
<a_l_e> dystopianray: if you try to use quite normal features of vim, you get that error.
<dystopianray> a_l_e: becuase it's not really vim
<jaffarkelshac> can you pastebin your smb.conf genie
<koudelka> Baby_Shambl3s, i think it's because of some 3'rd party install you have made i got that some times to but never figured out what it was.
<genie> yes
<genie> jaffarkelshac, just wait
<a_l_e> Pici: so, i have to think that i'm using ubuntu since longer than you are, since i've never installed vim over a faked version of vim on this ubuntu i'm using now!
<koudelka> Baby_Shambl3s, you can make your own shutdown icon that links to the poweroff command
<Baby_Shambl3s> koudelka: yeha havent tried pulse yet but been reading awful replies to it, will be checking out OSS as the whole only one sound stream thing with alsa is annoying
<oholiks> how do I get xmms back?
<Pici> a_l_e: Its definitly not a new thing to Hardy.
<a_l_e> dystopianray: yes, and i'd like him to tell me, he's not vim.
<oholiks> or another program that can enqueue from the command line/load m3u from webpages
<genie> jaffarkelshac, #
<genie> # Sample configuration file for the Samba suite for Debian GNU/Linux.
<genie> #
<genie> #
<genie> # This is the main Samba configuration file. You should read the
<genie> # smb.conf(5) manual page in order to understand the options listed
<dystopianray> a_l_e: who?
<genie> # here. Samba has a huge number of configurable options most of which
<Pici> a_l_e: Log a bug if you think it should be changed, but its not  Hardy problem
<genie> # are not shown in this example
<genie> #
<a_l_e> dystopianray: the faked vim
<genie> # Any line which starts with a ; (semi-colon) or a # (hash)
<genie> # is a comment and is ignored. In this example we will use a #
<koudelka> Baby_Shambl3s, for the applications that use pulse, pulse is fantastic
<genie> # for commentary and a ; for parts of the config file that you
<genie> # may wish to enable
<genie> #
<a_l_e> Pici: it's a hardy problem, yes!
<genie> # NOTE: Whenever you modify this file you should run the command
<jaffarkelshac> genie stop
<Baby_Shambl3s> koudelka: I could but what is the point of that when I have a default one in my trayicon, I would like to get that one working porperly
<Pici> hmmm
<jaffarkelshac> genie pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Pici> !paste > genie (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<dystopianray> a_l_e: this vim problem is in all ubuntu versions, it's not unique to hardy
<Pici> a_l_e: No it is not.
<Baby_Shambl3s> koudelka: I'm not sure but i think pulse is great for those with multiple speakers but also if you dont want to be limited to just one sound stream
<a_l_e> dystopianray: as i've written, the ubuntu version i'm using now, didn't have that problem... i'm almost sure of it!¨
<genie> jaffarkelshac, the file too bug
<genie> jaffarkelshac, how to upload to you?
<a_l_e> and i'm using the current long time support version of ubuntu... not something very strange.
<koudelka> Baby_Shambl3s, alsa mixes the stream together
<dystopianray> a_l_e: you are mistaken, vim on ubuntu has always been like this
<koudelka> Baby_Shambl3s,  have you read through the forums about that logout button?
<dystopianray> a_l_e: well at least in all the releases i've used
<jaffarkelshac> genie, open the file and copy the contents and paste at pastebin.ubuntu.com and send me the link like this (this is mine) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7850/
<a_l_e> dystopianray: did you use 6.06?
<dystopianray> a_l_e: no i started with 6.10, maybe it was different in 6.06
<dbmood1>  final countdown anyone ?
<a_l_e> dystopianray: is 6.10 the current long term support?
<Nom-> oo... still perl 5.8.8 .. that almost surprises me :)
<dystopianray> a_l_e: no
<dystopianray> a_l_e: 6.10 is an old release
<Nom-> 6.06 LTS
<a_l_e> dystopianray: 6.10 is the current long term support release!
<dystopianray> a_l_e: no it's not
<Nom->  Ubuntu 7.10 - Supported to 2009
<Nom->  Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - Supported to 2011
<Pici> a_l_e: No. 6.10 is not an LTS
<Baby_Shambl3s> koudelka; o_0 so the logout button is an actual issue people have had I thought it was new, nope havent checked the forums, will do so
<a_l_e> dystopianray: soryy, 6.06 is the current LTS, the one i'm using.
<genie> jaffarkelshac, here the link: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7851/
<a_l_e> and here there was no faked vim... maybe no vim at all, but surely not a faked one.
<koudelka> Baby_Shambl3s,  no it's an old issue that i have got some times and suddenly it went away
<dystopianray> a_l_e: well things have changed in two years
<koudelka> Baby_Shambl3s, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/123078
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123078 in gnome-session "System -> Quit takes a long time to appear" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Baby_Shambl3s> koudelka: I know that alsa mixxes stream together but have you tried using 3 apps with different sounds, alsa wont allow it at elast not on my comp
<PriceChild> 1208933757 07:55:57 <+Hobbsee> elky_work: i thought they found more people, so shouldn't ahve that problem.
<a_l_e> dystopianray: but two years are not: it has always been like this. most of all if in all that time no "stable" version has been issued (stable, for somone who doesn't want to install a system every six month!)
<koudelka> Baby_Shambl3s, that's strange i think i've had lots of apps running with different sounds
<koudelka> Baby_Shambl3s,  alsa should take it all
<dystopianray> a_l_e: you can't expect to keep up to date on how things work if you dont' follow new releases
<peter77> I'm getting random system freezes, the system does not respond to keyboard input in all of these cases!
<Baby_Shambl3s> koudelka: thanx for the link and nah ive got mpd runnign if i tried running rhythmbox the sound wont play one reason that stops me using musical apps in ubuntu :(
<a_l_e> dystopianray: i don't want to be uptodate, i want a running system.
<dbmood1> what why are kicking or banning people ?
<Baby_Shambl3s> is it me or is PriceChild banning a lot of users?
<PriceChild> dbmood1: /mode -b
<Pici> dbmood1: They are unbans
<PriceChild> unbans..
<dbmood1> oh
<koudelka> Baby_Shambl3s, that might be because mpd is configured to use oss?
<koudelka> Baby_Shambl3s, check so they all use alsa
<dystopianray> a_l_e: then stick with 6.06 for a few more years
<HardyOne> a_l_e: every six months Ubuntu releases a stable version and then begins work on the next stable version. this next version 8.04 is going to be a LTS meaning it will be supported for at least 3 years that is pretty stable if you ask me
<peter77> can anyone help with my freezing problems?
<Pici> a_l_e: Looks like vim-full was not in dapper, but put into dapper-backports at some point in time.  Nevertheless, it has been present in everything since edgy
<Baby_Shambl3s> koudelka: nope i configured it for alsa the config file is straight forward
<koudelka> thats strange maybe there's a bug in the driver for your audiocard
<dbmood1> ok so what is with the mass unbanning
<Pici> dbmood1: ban list is full
<dbmood1> price why not just unban * ? -- if that is possible
<a_l_e> HardyOne: exactly what i'm saying, sorry: my system is the most recent official release for my platform and is not outdated until tomorrow.
<Baby_Shambl3s> PriceChild: thats a lot of unbans seems like it will take a while
<dystopianray> a_l_e: for your platform? are you running ppc or something?
<HardyOne> a_l_e: guess it is all a matter of perspective
<genie> jaffarkelshac, the text which I added correct?!
<a_l_e> dystopianray: exactly.
<dystopianray> a_l_e: 6.06 will be supported until 2011, there is no need to jump straight onto 8.04
<genie> jaffarkelshac, did you find any error in .conf file?!
<dystopianray> a_l_e: 8.04 doesn't even officially support ppc
<HardyOne> ppc support was dropped when they went intel
<a_l_e> dystopianray: that's why i've bought a new computer without ppc
<jaffarkelshac> its almost identical to mine, no errors that i can see, i even pasted your smb.conf and i am able to share genie
<Baby_Shambl3s> HardyOne: why would it be dropped casue they went intel?
<dbmood1> jaffarkelshac: try apt-get --purge remove samba
<dbmood1> --- then start again / reuse the conf file again
<HardyOne> Baby_Shambl3s: actually I have no idea why it was dropped :/
<koudelka> probably too much work
<Baby_Shambl3s> dbmood1: sheeeez dotn get banned :)
<genie> jaffarkelshac, when you share did you got a promote for sudo password?!
<dbmood1> what ?
<jaffarkelshac> no genie
<dbmood1> he can apt-get install samba...after that ?
<Baby_Shambl3s> dbmood1: jk dont worry if you didnt get it there is no point, just wasted a poor joke :/
<genie> jaffarkelshac, did you see what error I got?!
<HardyOne> a_l_e: you can argue that windows is not ever stable either do to updates every day
<jaffarkelshac> is the error the same as before? i want to read it again genie
<a_l_e> HardyOne: am i using windows?
<HardyOne> do/due
<genie> jaffarkelshac, 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<genie> You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<koudelka> jaffarkelshac, code wants to be wrong
<koudelka> that's just how it is :P
<HardyOne> a_l_e: that is not what I said but no OS is ever really stable if you think of it
<koudelka> HardyOne, *
<genie> jaffarkelshac, check your permission in /var/lib/samba/usershares
<a_l_e> HardyOne: did i say that ubuntu is not  stable?
<HardyOne> koudelka: *??
<koudelka> my message was to you :P
<koudelka> code wants to be wrong
<Baby_Shambl3s> nice song jamiroquai talula *completely offtopic*
<dbmood1> ~stable
<dbmood1> no bots today ?
<dbmood1> !stable
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<HardyOne> a_l_e:  you are being confrontational ( feeling I have ) if I am of the mark please let me know but don't be condescending
<Baby_Shambl3s> HardyOne: m$ did a great job lying to the world their OS was stable
<koudelka> i wonder if there's some guide on how to make gui interfaces to commandline software using monodevelop
<a_l_e> HardyOne: do you know what was the problem i was reporting?
<koudelka> like simple ipdables editors or things like that
<HardyOne> a_l_e: actualy no I jumped in mid convo so I may have misread what you were talking about
<jaffarkelshac> genie, from that it seems you do not have write permission for that folder, what is the output for ls -l /var/lib/samba give you genie
<a_l_e> HardyOne: my problem is, that hardy installs a faked vim and you have to find through the hard way the reason why "this version" doesn't support almost all the interesting features of vim.
<dbmood1> ah multics
<jaffarkelshac> genie, particually sambashare folder
<dbmood1> multics was stable there was no panic function
<genie> total 60
<genie> -rw------- 1 root root        4096 2008-04-23 16:52 account_policy.tdb
<genie> -rw------- 1 root root        4096 2008-04-23 15:30 group_mapping.tdb
<genie> -rw------- 1 root root        4096 2008-04-23 15:30 ntdrivers.tdb
<genie> -rw------- 1 root root         696 2008-04-23 15:30 ntforms.tdb
<genie> -rw------- 1 root root        4096 2008-04-23 16:52 ntprinters.tdb
<genie> -rw------- 1 root root        4096 2008-04-23 16:52 passdb.tdb
<Baby_Shambl3s> well time for work
<genie> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root        4096 2008-04-23 15:30 perfmon
<genie> drwxr-xr-x 4 root root        4096 2008-04-23 15:30 printers
 * Baby_Shambl3s bye
<genie> -rw------- 1 root root       16384 2008-04-23 16:52 registry.tdb
<genie> -rw------- 1 root root        8192 2008-04-23 15:30 secrets.tdb
<genie> drwxrwx--T 2 root sambashare  4096 2008-04-23 15:30 usershares
<genie> genie@genie02:~$
<genie> jaffarkelshac, did you see it?
<dystopianray> a_l_e: it has been like this in all the recent releases
<HardyOne> a_l_e: I see. well I don't know why it is that way but reporting it and perhaps helping to correct the issue might be a project you can help with
<a_l_e> HardyOne: the only answer i got was: it has always been like this. and as i've said that the current lts version i have, didn't have this problem
<Hobbsee> !paste | genie
<ubotu> genie: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Nom-> got spam?
<a_l_e> ... i was flamed that i use an ancient version (2 years!!!)
<Nom-> :)
<dbmood1> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<genie> sorry guys this is by mistake
<a_l_e> HardyOne: i'm reporting it as a bug!
<dystopianray> a_l_e: it's not a bug, it is intentinoal
<a_l_e> dystopianray: what is intentional?
<dystopianray> a_l_e: the minimal vim
<dbmood1> -- perhaps there can be an anti-irc spam thing built into pidgin
<Nom-> oh yeah... vim-tiny has been around for ages
<jaffarkelshac> i am comfused as ever, clearly you have rwx access for sambashare i am not quiet sure how to help
<a_l_e> dystopianray: that i have no clue that i have to google for the error to find out that vim is an alias to vim-tiny?
<HardyOne> a_l_e: you have to remember that in this channel the people like to use Alpha and test bleeding edge so for them 2 years is ancient
<Nom-> It annoys me to... #1 task on any new install: apt-get install vim-full
<genie> jaffarkelshac, is this same user pc permission?!
<Flannel> Nom-: Or just regular vim, if you don't like the gnome stuff
<genie> jaffarkelshac, I mean same your pc ?!
<a_l_e> HardyOne, dystopianray: it's ok for me to intall vim-tiny instead of vim, but this is not a usal thing and give a notice to ther user (on the other side, installing vim or elivs instead of vi is normal and doesn't need any special notice!)
<eternal_p> good morning all...I have a weird problem...every once in a while, pidgin will crash...at that point, I can no longer run a new instance of firefox and/or even run terminal (it hangs after drawing the window), i have disabled Compz but it still won't draw....any thoughts?
<jaffarkelshac> when you share a file, a conf file for that share is written in the usershare folder genie, yes its the same
<dystopianray> a_l_e: vim is too large, space is very previous on the livecd
<genie> jaffarkelshac, then why I cannot share?!
<HardyOne> a_l_e: maybe it is all about size and trying to keep the install cd to a minimum
<dystopianray> a_l_e: vim-tiny has been around for a long time as well
<a_l_e> dystopianray: not even 2 years
<dystopianray> a_l_e: that is a long time
<a_l_e> dystopianray: this is nothing.
<a_l_e> dystopianray: not in the corporate world and not in my home.
<HardyOne> a_l_e: in software terms 2 years is a long time
<a_l_e> it's a long time when you are 16... but then...
<Nom-> 2 years is a painfully long time
<jaffarkelshac> i am not sure why genie
<dystopianray> a_l_e: tomorrow that 2 years will cover 4 separate releases of ubuntu
<genie> jaffarkelshac, thanks for your help if you find any things let me know
<Nom-> a project was kicked off 2 years ago to upgrade our production machines to debian sarge.  We're still using debian woody now, and hating it every minute... so many things done the dodgy way because the "upgrade" was coming soon
<Nom-> *sigh*
<a_l_e> dystopianray: and today 2 years doesn't cover even one lts release of ubuntu! so what?
<dystopianray> a_l_e: my point is that this change has been around for a long time and there has been plenty of oppurtunity to find out about it
<dystopianray> a_l_e: if you're only going to lts to lts then expect a huge number of changes both small and large
<a_l_e> dystopianray: and my point is, that when somebody points you to a problem, the answer is not "it has always been like this"
<HardyOne> a_l_e: I could understand if it was difficult for you to install vim-full ( compiling yourself ) but it is packaged and requires one simple command to do. really not that big a deal
<a_l_e> dystopianray: i expect those changes, and i want them to be visible.
<eternal_p> I guess no one has heard of my problem?
<jaffarkelshac> genie, you put ; usershare....... remove the ;
<a_l_e> HardyOne: it took one whole week to find out that no vim was installed!
<dystopianray> a_l_e: you were given the reason and solution almost straight away and yet you persist in arguing about it
<a_l_e> because a program which behaved 90% was installed.
<a_l_e> dystopianray: i had found the solution before coming here... so what?
<dystopianray> a_l_e: what are you trying to achieve by arguing with us?
<a_l_e> dystopianray: if there is somebody which has a bit of knowledge of the system, how to formulate the bug report so that a problem get's fixed.
<HardyOne> a_l_e: took you a week. perhaps because you were not asking the right question. I am not trying to blame you. just saying that we are volunteers and cant guess at what you are trying to tell us if what you are really doing is complaining about an app and not telling us what you expect the app to do
<eternal_p> a_l_e: launchpad
<HardyOne> !bug | a_l_e
<ubotu> a_l_e: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<a_l_e> eternal_p: bind it to a project? to a package? etc etc etc...
<eternal_p> just put in whatever problem you are haing on Lanchpad
<eternal_p> that is the only place any developer will see it
<eternal_p> complaning her won't get you far
<a_l_e> eternal_p: thank you, i have noticed it!
<thyko> im on hardy RC
<HardyOne> complaining anywhere wont get you far
<thyko> i have a bcm43xx card
<a_l_e> HardyOne: not true.
<eternal_p> a_l_e: bad attitude
<a_l_e> HardyOne: i know many places where complaining leads to fixes!
<jaffarkelshac> genie, did it change?
<eternal_p> a_l_e:  that is the thing with linux, if you don't like it, go away and compile your own, then you can complain to the mirror as much as you like :)
<thyko> i have installed b43-fwcutter
<HardyOne> a_l_e: ok. complaning in a chatroom about an issue you are having with Ubuntu wont get you far. the best place is launchpad.net
<thyko> but the blue light on my pavilio dv6636nr still wont come on
<a_l_e> sorry, i'm stopping answering. i will finish the bug report as good as i can formulate it and then i will go on with my workd
<thyko> the driver does not load automaticaly during startu
<thyko> p
<HardyOne> a_l_e: we appreciate the bug report and hopefully it will be addressed quickly
<a_l_e> eternal_p, HardyOne: i know of chat rooms where you are welcome to complain about problems and people will help you find a solution, tell you where and how report,  etc etc
<a_l_e> HardyOne: thanks! that's the way i like it!
<genie> jaffarkelshac, let me to check it now
<a_l_e> friendly, positive! and i'm not joking!
<thyko> and when i modprobe b43, there are no messeges printed in /var/log/messeges
<HardyOne> a_l_e: :)
<thyko> whats the solution?
<thyko> a_l_e: where can i submit a bug-report?
<HardyOne> !bug | thyko
<ubotu> thyko: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<a_l_e> !launchpad
<ubotu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Nom-> hmm where would one request that a perl cpan package is upgraded for the official repos?
<Mimi> !bug
<HardyOne> Nom-: launchpad.net mark it as wishlist
<ccooke> a_l_e: Hi - you're complaining about the difference between the (default) vim in hardy and the vim-full, yes?
<Nom-> Ah kk :D
<thyko> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<thyko> heh
<Mimi> xD Awww!
<Nom-> ubotu: botsnack
<a_l_e> ccooke: no, i'm complaining that no notice is given that a faked vim is installed.
<HardyOne> ccooke: he is filling a bug report at the momment
<Nom-> bah that's no fun
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
* PriceChild changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | Help test LTS upgrade:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto | RC Rel. Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/RC | Final release April 24 | Information on testing  is at http://linkpot.net/bouts/ | Come along to the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<ccooke> HardyOne: ah, okay.
<HardyOne> ccooke: or not lol
<genie> jaffarkelshac, it's same with ; or without it I got the error
<Adys> is there a reason to keep "language-pack-en" and "language-pack-gnome-en" if its the only language pack on the system?
<W8TAH> i installed kde-desktop and i dont like it -- how do i make it go away again?
<W8TAH> including KDM
<jaffarkelshac> with ; i cant share folders i dont own but without ; i can which is what usershare owner only = false lets you do. genie
<Hobbsee> W8TAH: remove kdelibs4c2a
<W8TAH> will that wipe out all the cruft too?
<HardyOne> W8TAH: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96048
<genie> jaffarkelshac, I make False I will try with false
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: never!
<genie> jaffarkelshac, same things no different
<jaffarkelshac> check this, system > administrator > users and groups, unlock and click manage groups, look for sambashares, properties and see if your user is ticked genie
 * genii sips
<lastent> hi, I'm having problems with the flash sound and the pulse audio, right now ]I can't hear the sound on flash videos
<koudelka> lastent, have the same thing
<samuel> hello all
<samuel> ive got ubuntu installed on a computer (8.04, amd64) with 4 hard disk drives.... the drive devices keep switching about, is there any way to stop this behaviour? one is an ide the others are sata, and it seems that /dev/sdd gets switched around with /dev/sdb any ideas?
<koudelka> lastent, you need to close that application that uses pulse audio and then restart firefox and go to the flash site and the sound will work
<edugonch> Hello, I need to uninstall all the graphics from my ubuntu installation, I need to have a minimal installation, I try to do ---> aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop but it doesn't work, any help please
<koudelka> lastent, but then the sound in the pulse audio applications won't work so....
<genie> jaffarkelshac, my name listed and ticked, but I notice listed as full name not username!
<genie> jaffarkelshac, what about you?!
<fbc> Tomorro does the RC get renamed or is the actualy hardy going to be different CD.
<genie> jaffarkelshac, and root not ticked in that group
<jaffarkelshac> genie sorry, that is as far as my knowledge goes, everything appears fine, i dont know why you cant share
<genie> jaffarkelshac, any way I can share with root
<lastent> koudelka, so your tellign me that I just can run flash videos and hear the sound if I'm not using anyother audio program?
<oholiks> kahrytan: audacious replaces xmms, works about the same.. should we close down the downgrade society now? ;)
<genie> jaffarkelshac, I will do more digging in this
<HardyOne> edugonch: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96046
<genie> jaffarkelshac, thank you very much
<koudelka> lastent, basically yes, atleast that's how it is for me
<jaffarkelshac> i would not advice it, at the moment with your current settings you should be able to
<GoodJob> hello
<edugonch> HardyOne: Thanks ;)
<GoodJob> is Ubuntu 8.04 Final released yet?
<dystopianray> GoodJob: no
<fbc> GoodJob, yeah it's on pirate bay..
<HardyOne> edugonch: np make sure you read before entering commands
<koudelka> GoodJob, no it will be released sometime within 24h probably
<fbc> GoodJob,  JK
<GoodJob> so tommorow then :/
<fbc> GoodJob, yup
<dystopianray> GoodJob: yes, april 24 is the expected release date
<GoodJob> do you happen to know on which hour
<_Lucretia_> I'm reading through a howto for installing the latest fglrx drivers, but what does this mean: "If using 64bit make sure to collect package "ia32-libs" and " libGL.so.1" before proceeding!"  - I'm using the howto from here: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<dystopianray> GoodJob: noone knows exactly when it'll be released
<GoodJob> damn
<fbc> GoodJob,  I would expect 24:00 GMT
<GoodJob> i reaaaaly need it :D
<fbc> GoodJob, we all do.
<dystopianray> GoodJob: get the latest daily build
<kahrytan> oholiks->  I know it does.. its my fav standalone player
<GoodJob> i wanted to ask you guys about something else too
<GoodJob> what about that GRUB 2?
<jaffarkelshac> anyone ben able to install vmware ?
<GoodJob> jaffarkelshac yeah me
<dystopianray> GoodJob: what about it?
<HardyOne> _Lucretia_: maybe it means save the file ( backup )
<GoodJob> i'm curious why isn't GRUB 2 the Ubuntu's bootloader
<jaffarkelshac> i keep getting am error, Unable to build the vmmon module. excution aborted GoodJob
<_Lucretia_> HardyOne: as in save the ia32-libs package?
<jaffarkelshac> i downloaded the tar.gz from the website
<GoodJob> jaffarkelshac do you have the very latest VMware installed?
<HardyOne> _Lucretia_: I would guess so
<dystopianray> GoodJob: does any distro use grub 2?
<GoodJob> dystopianray not sure :)
<jaffarkelshac> i think its the latest i am trying to install
<_Lucretia_> HardyOne: I honestly can't see why, but...
<GoodJob> jaffarkelshac uhmmm you have Windows XP right?
<edugonch> Yes.... is a little long, is there a way to install a minimal installation from 0, I try with the alternate cd that I download from the ubuntu page, but I didn't see any option to do this
<dystopianray> GoodJob: I don't think grub 2 is actually considered stable upstream
<_Lucretia_> HardyOne: they don't go into any detail about reinstalling those
<jaffarkelshac> no, ubuntu
<ravalox> Hey, does anyone here run their Ubuntu system on an XFX 790i motherboard?
<GoodJob> jaffarkelshac i see
<Trolloc> !anyone | ravalox
<ubotu> ravalox: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<HardyOne> _Lucretia_: reading it now
<_Lucretia_> HardyOne: method 2
<GoodJob> jaffarkelshac well, i run VMware in Windows so i really can't determine why do you get that errror
<ravalox> Well, I need to figure out how to set the Audio out on an XFX 790i motherboard to 5.1 instead of it's dinky default 2.1
<GoodJob> jaffarkelshac never had a single error in VMware ;)
<ravalox> But that requires such specialized knowledge I'd have to see if someone owned that motherboard first.
<ravalox> or something.
<jaffarkelshac> i think its the modules for the current kernel
<GoodJob> jaffarkelshac on which version of the kernel are you running that baby?
<GoodJob> 2.6.25?
<jaffarkelshac> 2.6.24
<GoodJob> oh
<GoodJob> you should update the kernel
<jaffarkelshac> when did 25 come out
<GoodJob> don't you know?
<HardyOne> _Lucretia_: I dont know what they mean by "collect"
<dystopianray> jaffarkelshac: less than a week ago i think
<GoodJob> it's a couple of days now since it's out ;)
<_Lucretia_> HardyOne: me neither
<jaffarkelshac> i had about 75 updates lately none for kernel
<HardyOne> _Lucretia_: save the files wont hurt
<GoodJob> jaffarkelshac strange
<tretle> when are pulse audio controls being added to hardy
<tretle> ?
<GoodJob> jaffarkelshac maybe you need to recompile the kernel and install it?
<_Lucretia_> HardyOne: so back up everything in /usr/lib32 ?
<tretle> I can change the device to pulse audio mixer but I just have the master volume in it
<GoodJob> the latest one i mean
<HardyOne> _Lucretia_: just the 2 files mentioned I think. I am really not certain
<jaffarkelshac> i am not that confident in recompiling kernel  and no idea how to do it GoodJob
<tretle> and I can find any options on setting the volume of individual applications either
<_Lucretia_> HardyOne: I've no idea where this ia32-libs is, I only know of the deb
<Trewas> GoodJob: hardy uses kernel 2.6.24, something newer is intrepid territory
<_Lucretia_> HardyOne: gonna ask on #ati
<HardyOne> _Lucretia_: good idea
<crimsun> Trewas: they're not.
<crimsun> Trewas: sorry
<jaffarkelshac> Trewas, so ther eis no 2.6.25?
<crimsun> tretle: they're not.
<crimsun> tretle: install pavucontrol from universe.
<dystopianray> jaffarkelshac: 2.6.25 was released less than a week ago
<Trewas> jaffarkelshac: no
<ibleed> in gnome network manager how do i switch from a wireless connection to a wired one ?
<dystopianray> jaffarkelshac: it (or a newer kernel) will be part of a later release of ubuntu, not hardy
<Fritzel> I'm trying to create a new icon, what type of file is svg? gimp doesn't know what kind it is
<tretle> any idea why they didnt?
<dystopianray> Fritzel: svg is a xml based vector format
<jbroome> Fritzel: inkscape is what you need for svg
<dystopianray> Fritzel: i've heard that inkscape is great for svg
<jaffarkelshac> i get it now, 2.6.24-16...17..18 will be the hardy update and 2.6.25 will be fore the next release, ah much better
<GoodJob> jaffarkelshac http://howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<Fritzel> er ok then better question what kind of files can be used as a desktop icon?
<Fritzel> png's don't seem to be recognized
<crimsun> ibleed: have you plugged in a wired connection?
<GoodJob> jaffarkelshac please use the version numbers 2.6.25 instead of those for the old kernel in that tutorial
<ibleed> yes i have crimsun and i still have the wireless icon in the panel
<crimsun> ibleed: did you click the applet and choose Wired Network?
<dystopianray> GoodJob: why are you suggesting that he install a new kernel?
<jaffarkelshac> i thought that was for the next release
<ibleed> crimsun, i right clicked and uncheck "wireless" buy my connection is still wireless
<crimsun> ibleed: no, choose Wired Network with the primary-click (left-click, normally?)
<dystopianray> jaffarkelshac: don't install a new kernel, there is no need for you to do so
<GoodJob> dystopianray it's a thing we all should do :)   but not me 'cause i'm still stuck on Windows XP... but only for 1 day now ;)
<ibleed> when i left click it crimsun it only allows me to do "manual configuration"
<jaffarkelshac> i dont intend to dystopianray, i will find another way to install vmware on hardy
<dystopianray> GoodJob: please don't suggest suck ridiculous things to people, you're probably going to ruin his ubuntu
<crimsun> ibleed: is your wired nic's driver loaded?
<Almindor> back
<ibleed> crimsun, it should be.  i haven't messed with drivers or anything.  i just made the mistake of attempting wireless and can't figure out how to go back to wired
<Almindor> something is most defenetly not right with hardy
<Almindor> not sure if it's realted to ff/flash tho
<crimsun> Almindor: what's the issue?
<Almindor> I'm getting 100% cpu/hdd activity with "microfreezes" of only certain apps (the new scheduler perhaps?)
<Almindor> eg: right now pidgin got frozen, I can't even type in there but xchat works (there's a ff/flash opened)
<Almindor> it usually takes about 5s per app, and the hdd/cpu cycle is about 1m
<Almindor> started recently tho
<Almindor> (week perhaps even less, I only had updatedb hdd activity before)
<crimsun> Almindor: hmm.  I've noticed that, too, and it doesn't seem to be FF/Flash/PA
<Almindor> feel very "windows like"
<GoodJob> we should all update to the latest kernel when we install the final Ubuntu that comes out tommorow
<crimsun> GoodJob: err, what?
<GoodJob> so that we don't get hacked or anything
<dystopianray> crimsun: he's a troll
<crimsun> dystopianray: k, thanks.
<GoodJob> ok suit yourself guys
 * Almindor hopes it's some sort of minor oversight problem, or atleast a workaround is there
<GoodJob> i'm gonna do it
<Almindor> problem is, I can't find the culprit
<crimsun> Almindor: firefox seems to be aggressively caching/flushing
<crimsun> Almindor: just watching top here (even though I know I'm supposed to use exmap-gtk)
<Almindor> crimsun, sounds logical, which reminds me, FF is one of the few apps which will get updated right? (eg: after release, not just bugfix updates)
<Almindor> top is top :P
<talavis> any one else having troubles with the i386 alternate cd?
<dystopianray> talavis: apparently the kubuntu one doesn't work
<Almindor> crimsun, aren't you per chance on amd64?
<crimsun> Almindor: not on this box, which is ia32.
<rkerr> hm... so I installed with Wubi last week. That placed an icon on the desktop for my Windows drive. Then after updating to the latest packages yesterday, the desktop icon is gone, and the fstab entry is also gone.
<Almindor> anyone here with ati/fglrx on ubuntu64? :)
<talavis> dystopianray: so it's more people having it? good to know, thanks
<dystopianray> talavis: is it the kubuntu alternate you're using?
<talavis> dystopianray: yes, the final ones up for testing now
<dystopianray> talavis: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/220030
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220030 in ubuntu "Kubuntu Alternate Install CD - Stop making coasters!" [Undecided,New]
<talavis> dystopianray: i have seen that one and reported one myself, but my problem is different from that one
<dystopianray> talavis: oh?
<talavis> dystopianray: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/220804
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220804 in ubuntu "Kubuntu 8.04 alternate CD not working past initial menu" [Undecided,New]
<co0lingFir3> is it normal that hardy removed the update-manager with a recent update?
<dystopianray> talavis: did you verify that it burnt successfully?
<talavis> dystopianray: checked md5 of both iso and burned cd
<dystopianray> talavis: is it possible to use the desktop cd at all?
<talavis> dystopianray: i haven't tested, want an encrypted fs, will download it now
<dystopianray> talavis: the desktop cd won't support an encrypted fs sadly
<talavis> dystopianray: i know, that's why i was trying with the alternate
<b4l74z4r> when i installed gutsy, it reserved almost 6 gb of hd space for the swap file, has this fault been corrected in hardy?
<dystopianray> b4l74z4r: manually specify the exact size you want
<kahrytan> dystopianray-> I found a fix for my problem
<kahrytan> dystopianray-> Closed Source Software fixed it
<b4l74z4r> ok, but i'm thinking that beginners will tend to go for the automatic partitioning and therefore that fault should be corrected
<dystopianray> kahrytan: what did you do?
<dystopianray> kahrytan: is that the 800x600 issue still?
<kahrytan> dystopianray-> nividia-config
<kahrytan> dystopianray-> displayconfig-gtk doesnt support my monitor. but nvidia-config does
<dystopianray> ah ok
<kahrytan> even the games work.
<dystopianray> nice
<elcuco> hi all, is anyone using iwl3945? it's not working for me
<kahrytan> and 800x600 is set to @60
<crimsun> elcuco: any better luck w/ linux-backports-modules-$(uname -r) installed?
<elcuco> crimsun, and using ipw3945? the closed source driver?
<co0lingFir3> hi guys, ﻿is it normal that hardy removed the update-manager with a recent update?
<crimsun> elcuco: sorry?
<edugonch> hello, is there a minimal cd for 8.1
<edugonch> 8.10?
<crimsun> co0lingFir3: it shouldn't be, no.
<dystopianray> elcuco: no he's using iwl3945, the open souce driver
<crimsun> edugonch: do you mean 8.04?  8.10 isn't even sketched out fully...
<edugonch> yes sorry
<co0lingFir3> crimsun: strange... so update-manager should still be installed?
<crimsun> edugonch: well, there's a netinstall image.
<elcuco> dystopianray, you confused me now... is the open source driver usable at all?
<dystopianray> elcuco: yes of course
<crimsun> co0lingFir3: if the ubuntu-desktop metapackage is installed, yes.
<elcuco> sweet, i don't have the firmwares... that might be the problem. how come it's not in the install cd?
<co0lingFir3> crimsun: on a april 22nd update it removed the following packages: ubuntu-desktop, update-manager and update-notifier. how can that be?
<edugonch> I'm trying to install a textbase system from alternate cd but I can't do it, there isn't the option in that cd, so I'm trying to install it with other methods
<dystopianray> elcuco: it is
<evanfraser> Hi folks
<edugonch> I just need a minimal installation
<genii> So after tomorrow this channel will be for Ibex?
<jbroome> yup
<crimsun> genii: s/tomorrow/hardy's release/
<evanfraser> One of my servers no longer boots after I've upgraded it to 8.04.  I can't see any actual errors in the boot up log is the weird thing
<genii> crimsun: Thanks
<evanfraser> it just hangs after: [  153.020215] checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (bad gzip magic numbers); looks like an initrd
<evanfraser> [  153.137379] Freeing initrd memory: 8191k freed
<ionstorm> How long should a pentium 4 hyperthread 3.0 ghz with 1 gig of ram take to boot up hardy heron, for some reason bootchart says xorg starts after 1 minute of booting, is that too long?
<evanfraser> any help would be much appreciated :)
<elcuco> yes, it is, right /lib/firmware/2.6.24-16-generic/iwlwifi-3945.ucode
<elcuco> dystopianray, so can you give me some points? how to fix/debug this issue?
<dystopianray> elcuco: sorry i have no idea
 * elcuco waits 5 minutes for the updates to finish
<co0lingFir3> crimsun: oh i see. i use wicd instead of network-manager (for static ip) and ubuntu desktop requires the last of them
<ionstorm> how long does it normally take to boot up hardy to the gdm login?
<crimsun> ionstorm: depends on your machine and configured software.
<co0lingFir3> crimsun: how do i create an archive with password?
<evanfraser> what kind of archive?
<jimcooncat> In the hype: "support for keyboard accessibility". Does this mean I'll be able to control Hardy with just my keyboard?
<evanfraser> co0lingFir3, do you mean a rar archive?
<co0lingFir3> evanfraser: dont care. some kind of encrypted archive, but i dont think that zip supports encryption, does it?
<evanfraser> co0lingFir3, I'm certain you can password protect zips as well...
<jimcooncat> Yes, you can zip with a password, but I don't believe that's all that secure
<jimcooncat> After all, once you have a file you can just try and crack it all day
<co0lingFir3> jimcooncat: and how do i do that?
<jimcooncat> I'm no cracker. But the tools are out there.
<jimcooncat> co0lingFir3:  http://www.xs4all.nl/~itsme/projects/cracking/zip-passwords.html
<evanfraser> co0lingFir3,
<evanfraser> co0lingFir3, rar a <rarfilename> -p <files to rar>
<jimcooncat> co0lingFir3: here's one by our own ubuntugeek! http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-crack-zip-files-password.html
<genii> Is there some official release hour GMT? This Q is coming up often
<jimcooncat> co0lingFir3: you'll want to look into gpg probably
<co0lingFir3> jimcooncat & evanfraser: thx a lot!
<dystopianray> genii: there isn't, but it'll probably be in the afternoon in GMT+1
<genii> dystopianray: OK, thanks
<fredreichbier> is there a special way to install the newest ATI (fglrx) drivers for hardy or is it mostly the same as with gutsy?
<bullgard4> Where can I obtain the GNOME source code? (I believe in Hardy version 2.22. is current.)
<dystopianray> bullgard4: upstream source or ubuntu's source?
<bullgard4> Ubuntu's source.
<evanfraser> Hi folks, if anyone has a spare minute, could you please take a look at my boot log and see if you can tell my system doesn't boot since upgrading to hardy?: http://www.barkboy.com/boot.log
<Pici> bullgard4: You could use apt-get source
<dystopianray> bullgard4: you can use apt to grab the source for any package
<AzaTht> thought I wa going to report a bug, but, I don't really know to what package to report it
<dystopianray> bullgard4: you can also use apt to install all the build deps for any package so you can actually compile it
<AzaTht> in short: my tx1270eo, when it sleeps the screen, wont reactivate again
<bullgard4> dystopianray: 'What is the name of the GNOME DEB program package?
<dystopianray> bullgard4: i'm not sure, there may not be a single gnome source package
<Arelis_> Hi, everybody. Is this computer completely compatible with Ubuntu? http://www.mediacomputers.nl/Productd.asp?POD={1177EC47-277B-4677-9CDA-592738C9F64C}
<Exlax> It sure is.
<dystopianray> AzaTht: did it work in previous versions?
<AzaTht> anyone around having an tx1000?
<Exlax> How's the 8.04 Release Client? is it stable enough for primary release?
<Exlax> er
<Exlax> release candidate*
<AzaTht> dystopianray: on gusty yes
<Arelis_> Exlax: _completely_ ?
<Exlax> Enough.
<evanfraser> Exlax, out of the four systems I've upgraded, two haven't been straight forward upgrades
<dystopianray> AzaTht: what video card do you have?
<uchimata> Hi, anybody else problems with vpnc after upgrading to hardy?
<Exlax> I kinda butchered my 7.10 installation.
<Arelis_> Exlax: "Enough"? How much compatible is it?
<bullgard1> Exlax: Please define 'primary release'.
<AzaTht> dystopianray: nvidia thingi
<Exlax> Primary OS
<dystopianray> Exlax: if you grab the latest daily build it'll probably be identical to the final
<dystopianray> AzaTht: are you using nvidia's binary driver?
<Exlax> That's what i thought.
<AzaTht> yes
<dystopianray> AzaTht: try the 'nv' driver and see if suspend works with that
<AzaTht> ok
<Exlax> Does wine run alright under 8.04? that's my deciding factor.
<AzaTht> just deactivate the binary driver?
<dystopianray> AzaTht: that should do it i think
<dystopianray> Exlax: it should run just as well as it did in 7.10
<Exlax> dystopianray: Thanks much. :) Grabbing it now, then.
<dystopianray> Exlax: grab the latest build from here if you can: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<Exlax> Thanks, dystopianray.
<Exlax> Grabbing now.
<kahrytan> Exlax->  Hardy has Nextto the nearest WINE version
<kahrytan> newest*
<AzaTht> dystopianray: hehe, even a bug in the binary package when trying to remove
<kahrytan> Exlax-> wine-0.9.59
<AzaTht> it tries to remove lib32/libGL...
<ratpoison> Hello! Hardy user. I've just finished installing, tweaking and customising my installation. I now want to create a live-dvd that installs the same setup on multiple machines. How do I do that OR can you point me where to find info?
<spowers> the weirdest thing happened with my hardy upgrade
<spowers> from gutsy.  my nvidia driver broke (not weird) but I couldn't ctrl-alt-f1 anymore
<spowers> from the "safe" X mode
<spowers> it was frustrating, because that's how i usually fi x
<spowers> fix x
<pmratpoison> I've had similar experience with gutsy breaking my tty's
<pmratpoison> this bug has been reported on launchpad
<AzaTht> dystopianray: didn't work
<genii> Same here with the TTYs
<Mimi> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pmratpoison> you can search launchpad for that issue, if it is the same problem, the solution proposed in launchpad may work
<AzaTht> dystopianray: though perhaps I didn't explained goodly, it's the power down of the screen that's borked, not the cpu suspend
<dystopianray> AzaTht: what do you mean?
<evanfraser> Anyone know how to recreate an initrd file under ubuntu?
<spowers> pmratpoison: i'll give it a try.. my gettys are still there, i was able to use chvt
<AzaTht> when the computer has been idle for a while, the screen goes black
<SunRayCafe> installed 8.04 RC yesterday. Getting seemingly random mouse and keyboard lockup. Other system activity seems to continue, and when they become active again a few seconds later they catchup any typing/movement that occurred in the meantime.
<AzaTht> but when I tries to return, only the backlight is lit
<spowers> and now that i'm using the vesa driver i can vt switch too
<uchimata> Hi, anybody else problems with vpnc after upgrading to hardy?
<jaffarkelshac> i am attempting to install vmware for hardy but it just wont work, something to do with vmmon modules any help would be appreciated
<AzaTht> dystopianray: though the computer is accessable, just that the screen is kept black
<pmratpoison> SunRayCafe: You can install screenlets and then find a widget that shows your heaviest processes. If you have it at desktop at all times, you will be able to guess what causes thoses lockups
<AzaTht> (semi black)
<SunRayCafe> ran htop in a console, doesn't seem to be related to a specific process...
<uchimata> jaffarkelshac: did you use the any-to-any patch?
<SunRayCafe> oh, crap, found the cause :(
<ionstorm> does hardy require more ram than gutsy?
<SunRayCafe> it's my synergy. Sorry guys, thanks
<dystopianray> AzaTht: it's black when it resumes or when you try to sleep?
<fredreichbier> i just tried to install the latest fglrx and got that: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/43294/ - i don't know whether it is related to hardy
<jaffarkelshac> i tried that but same problem uchimata
<bullgard1> Pici: I cannot use apt-get source because I do not know 'source'.
<chronos> Is there a DVD of Hardy I can download for my PPC mac?
<uchimata> jaffarkelshac: ok, that's the first step... you have to patch some lines, i'm searching for the corresponding how-to, gimme a second
<d4t4min3r> can I install from flashdrive?
<jaffarkelshac> uchimata, this is the output of my install if it helps http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7854/
<AzaTht> dystopianray: when I tries to resume
<uchimata> jaffarkelshac: here we go: http://aldeby.org/blog/?p=113
<genii> chronos: If there will be, you'll find it likely at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/
<dystopianray> AzaTht: hrrm that is weird, i'm not sure what a possible solution could be, file a bug report about it
<chronos> So it's not true that hardy isn't going to support the PPC?
<pmratpoison> wasn't the ppc port discontinued?
<uchimata> jaffarkelshac: I'm pretty sure this how to will help you
<jaffarkelshac> thank you uchimata
<AzaTht> dystopianray: to what package?
<AzaTht> nvidia-glx-new?
<genii> pmratpoison: ppc is now community supported. There is 7.10 for it, I see no reason there won't be also an 8.04
<dystopianray> AzaTht: no, not if nv has the same problem, file it against the kernel maybe, it'll be changed if necessary
<AzaTht> k
<d4t4min3r> can I install from a flash drive?
<pmratpoison> genii: after a little bit of googling, I just found that out
<pmratpoison> chronos:  but anyway, if you require commercial support for the ppc, you can always change distro
<a_l_e> genii: i don't think there will be a official 8.04 for ppc
<pmratpoison> according to that ---> http://www.osnews.com/thread?306765 there wasa beta for ppc
<pmratpoison> but anyway, If I had a ppc cpu, I would choose a distro that centers on ppc
<jac0b|w> is anyone having problems with the kernel
<genii> pmratpoison: YDL isn't a bad choice for PPC
<Andycasss> how to uninstall bcm43xx drivers that came automatically? (I want to use ndiswrapper instead)
<axion>  try slackintosh is also nice..
<axion> however less userfriendly
<Mimi> O.O I just spent 4 hours downloading updates to install hardy,... once I downloaded it all.. I got maybe 10 windows saying 'sorry emerald failed to... something... report problem" and same for AWN and a bunch more. Then it says "Sorry install failed" (the hardy install) "your system might be in a unstable state"
<AzaTht> dystopianray: seems related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/131626
<jac0b|w> 2.6.24-16 kernel is giving me problems
<jac0b|w> it won't boot
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131626 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Sleep wakes up but screen is blank" [Medium,Triaged]
<AzaTht> but not fully ヾ
<dystopianray> AzaTht: do you have working hibernate?
<AzaTht> can check
<AzaTht> (that I know worked in gutsy at least)
<GNUtoo> hello, is it possible to install hardy on qemu? grub didn't install and while booting the kenrel reset ata2...
<dystopianray> GNUtoo: is there a particular reason to use qemu? you might find that virtualbox is a lot better
<Mimi> "The upgrade aborts now. Your system could be in an unusable state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a)." :/ What do I do?
<GNUtoo> dystopianray, i don't know how to use virtualbox...
<AzaTht> dystopianray: hibernate works just fine
<dystopianray> GNUtoo: it's really easy to pick up
<d4t4min3r> I have a question
<dystopianray> GNUtoo: if you can use qemu then virtualbox should be trivial
<Mimi> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<GNUtoo> dystopianray, debian works fine on qemu...so why can't ubuntu works fine?
<dystopianray> GNUtoo: i'm not sure, i'd imagine it would
<d4t4min3r> im out of blank cds and I want to install ubuntu, how else can I install
<d4t4min3r> can I install within windows
<Mimi> Yup, donwload Wubi
<d4t4min3r> I want to overright windows
<axion> you could use loadlin
<SunRayCafe> Wubi doesn't work in RC, right?
<d4t4min3r> doesn wubi just install ubuntu inside windows right
<d4t4min3r> if I put the live cd on an external hdd can I run it from that
<HardyOne> !install | d4t4min3r take a look at this link I believe you can do that
<ubotu> d4t4min3r take a look at this link I believe you can do that: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<allquixotic> Hi, is there a way I can change the behavior of what happens when focus changes with metacity? Since a recent Hardy update, clicking on a background window that's maximized doesn't make foreground windows, which aren't maximized, to get lower Z priority and thus let the maximized draw overtop it.
<AzaTht> dystopianray: ok, tried to explain in a bug then: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/221085
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 221085 in ubuntu "Screen sleep doesn't recover on my tx1000" [Undecided,New]
<AzaTht> "first reported 0 seconds ago" ツ
<AzaTht> dystopianray: do you by any chance have knowledge about wvdial?
<dystopianray> AzaTht: no I don't, sorry
<AzaTht> ok
<AzaTht> gonny try poking some other folks then ツ
<AzaTht> !wvdial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wvdial - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AzaTht> dumb bot, you shall everything know
<genii> AzaTht: PErhaps try man wvdial on your Terminal
<AzaTht> genii: I can use it, it's just that it borks sometimes, and is dumb on startup
<genii> AzaTht: There is also a manpage for wvdial.conf
<AzaTht> thanks ツ
<AzaTht> genii: didn't find there why "kill -9 pidof_wvdial" doesn't work
<genii> AzaTht: If you have a network adapter, it often becomes default gateway instead of the modem. There is some line you can add to wvdial.conf for this
<genii> AzaTht: You may require suso with it
<genii> *sudo
<x-ip> hi, there is a way to get the .deb from e17 so i could install them at my hardy heron ?
<AzaTht> that's intresting, but not main problem (I usually deactivate the wireless when using the modem, but thanks anyway)
<AzaTht> genii: the main problem is: 1: when I start it, it tries to send the PIN million if times, so I have to ctrl-c it
<AzaTht> 2: I can't kill it if it looses the carrier
<genii> AzaTht: Sounds like something bad with your Expect script that sends the name/pass   etc
<AzaTht> possibly
<AzaTht> tried to follow what I found on the net for my huawei e220
<xFlipx> is intel 965 chipset still blacklisted for the upcoming release?
<psymin> A buddy of mine recently installed Heron beta.  He's having difficulty getting intel 3945 working using iwl3945 .. any advice?  Is there a repository with ipw3945?
<m11> hello
<AzaTht> genii: this is the "result" when I connect: http://rafb.net/p/BmSblX72.html
<genii> AzaTht: Since you seem to have some custom stuff in there for your setup, it would be difficult to diagnose exact issue
<Mimi> Hi... I tried to upgrade to Hardy using update-manager --devel-release ... it downloaded all the files, took 4 hours haha... anyway, once it tried to install, all my apps except gnomre closed with a 'report error' message... now when I try to do any updates, I get "you must do a partial update" which also fails
<AzaTht> genii: my wwdial.con is http://rafb.net/p/ID9wGD46.html
<Mimi> I then did apt-get update and upgrade in terminal and that worked, but  update-manager still tells me i must do a partial update. I dont wanna do it because its gonna break the files again.
<Zarvox> hi all
<AzaTht> Mimi: remove non-ubuntu thingis from /etc/apt/sources.list
<jac0b|w> has anyone had a problem when booting up the new kernel?
<genii> AzaTht: The comma in username could be problemmatic
<Zarvox> the brightness of my laptop screen is diming automaticly
<AzaTht> genie: true, (wonder where that came from)
<AzaTht> but it doesn't "use" that antway ツ
<jac0b|w> the new hardy kernel won't boot for me but I can boot with my old kernel could anyone help me
<xFlipx> Does anybody know if the Intel 965 chipset is still blacklisted for the upcoming heron release?
<genii> AzaTht: The thing uses some odd control strings, not Hayes standard type stuff. You might want to find some listing of them to know you have the syntax correct for that exact model
<Zarvox> i've upgraded my RC with latest kernel and no problem for me
<AzaTht> genii: I see
<jac0b|w> Zarvox: what version do you have?
<Zarvox> 2.6.24-16-generic is the latest ?
<jac0b|w> I tried reinstalling the kernel but it didn't do anything
<jac0b|w> I look to see if mine is the generic
<AzaTht> ubuntu isn't using pdiff?
<jac0b|w> but I know it is the 2.6.24-16.30
<Zarvox> for me screen brightness of my laptop decrease automaticly
<Mimi> Help.... hardy destroyed my install :P
<AzaTht> Zarvox: yes, that's a feature
<HardyOne> Mimi: you are SOL
<HardyOne> :P
<jac0b|w> is it recommended that you do  a clean install or is a web upgrade okay?
<Zarvox> LOL
<tannewt> Hi all, how has suspend/resume changed since gutsy?  I wrote a bash script to run upon suspend and resume but they are no longer being run.
<Mimi> I didnt do anything wrong though....
<Andycasss> why doesnt ifconfig give me "wlan0", while iwconfig does?!
<HardyOne> Zarvox: right click on the top panel and add the brightness app
<Mimi> All I did was go to the FAQ on how to install hardy, types update manager -- dist upgrade or whatever, and went from there.
<Andycasss> ifup wlan0 gives me unknown interface
<HardyOne> Mimi: more info then destroyed my install is needed to help you
<AzaTht> Zarvox: it's to save energy
<Mimi> Yes, and if you havent noticed, Ive described above what i've done :(
<Zarvox> yes HardyOne and now ?
<Mimi> I noticed something is different, the shut down picture is different now. but the booting up picture is the same. gdm does not start, saying i have to set it up manually
<AzaTht> Zarvox: if you don't want it,  go to Settings → Power settings and disable it
<Fade> I really hate bootsplash. :)
<AzaTht> energy/Power whatever
<HardyOne> Zarvox: you can adjust the brightness with that app. but also in the System>Preferences I believe there is a setting you can uncheck. dont remember where right now
<AzaTht> Fade: then remove it ツ
<Fade> i always do.
<HardyOne> energy/power management
<HardyOne> :)
<AzaTht> HardyOne: yea
<Zarvox> tx HardyOne
<AzaTht> didn't rememver if it was energy or power ツ
<HardyOne> Zarvox: np thanks to AzaTht also :)
<savvas> anyone with a freash release candidate? please do this and tell me if it prompts you for a login user/password or if it show an error: nautilus ftp://vortex.sh3lls.net
<Zarvox> yes tx all :-)
<savvas> *fresh install of
<Mimi> HardyOne, ... with the information I have given... can you pinpoint the problem? :/
<HardyOne> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<HardyOne> hmmm
<AdrianStrays> Is the Sabayon User important?  I installed a splash screen which showed all the different users, and there is a user called sabayon, which I know nothing about, and wanted to remove from the users list
<tanath> o.O
<Mimi> Well, does it mean that I've lost everything and I got to do a fresh install again... ?
<AzaTht> savvas: "Error: Illegal response"
<savvas> not Error: Invalid reply AzaTht ?
<Fritzel> does anyone else have any issues with flash playing for 2 seconds then halting?
<AzaTht> savvas: pobably, I had it in Swedish
<AzaTht> manual translation
<Zarvox> i've installed hardy rc an hour ago and i've no big problem
<savvas> AzaTht: ok hold a sec
<HardyOne> Mimi: try this /etc/init.d/gdm start
<HardyOne> Mimi: no it does not mean that you have to do a fresh install
<HardyOne> not yet atleast
<Zarvox> for me hardy is the better version of ubuntu i try
<Mimi> HardyOne, I tried and it said.. somethink like "Warning! Gdm is already running! aborting" but when i went ctrl alt f7 there was nothing there
<jac0b|w> I am getting "VFS root device can't be found" can anyone help me?
<savvas> AzaTht: how about now: nautilus ftp://ftp.greek-fun.com
<AzaTht> Mimi: try "sudo pkill -HUP gdm"
<Andycasss> why doesnt ifconfig give me "wlan0", while iwconfig does?! ifup wlan0 gives me unknown interface
<AzaTht> savvas: I'm gettng login prompt, but trying to login as anonymous I get invalid reply
<AzaTht> (to vortex I don't get an login prompt)
<AzaTht> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<savvas> AzaTht: that one is ok, the vortex that is freebsd-based doesn't seem to work
<Mimi> Man it would be so great if i could use my ubuntu partition on virtualbox so i can fix this from windows :P Alright Im going to be dual booting a lot... so after I kill gdm, what do you think I should try AzaTht ? :P
<jac0b|w> no one knows anything about the VFS can't find root device error?
<x1250> start it
<AzaTht> Mimi: not kill, HUPing
<Mimi> oh
<AzaTht> HUP tells gdb to restart
<AzaTht> gdm*
<Mimi> Oh that's nice
<savvas> AzaTht: final request, can you run "/usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd -r" in a separate terminal and try "nautilus ftp://vortex.sh3lls.net" again? you could reply to this bug: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=525283
<ubotu> Gnome bug 525283 in ftp backend "gvfs ftp error "invalid reply" without login prompt" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<m11> ﻿ i have setup PXE install server and it worked until reboot, now i have problem with dchp3 server not starting. (cant stop/start/restart) , how can i check what is blocking it to start ?
<AzaTht> lets see
<Mimi> Let me go try that :-) Thanks. (though when it 'started', it said something like 'sorry could not start, you need to config x  manually' or somehting like that AzaTht  (I know you're busy helping others too so please take your time :P )
<genii> jac0b|w: That usually means your initrd is missing/corrupt. Happens if for instance you had a kernel upgrade and then it didn't have a chance to run initramfs on it
<m11> mimi , dpkg-reconfigrue xserver-xorg
<jac0b|w> genii: how would I run the initramfs
<AzaTht> Mimi: been there, done that, seems you have a borked xconfig file
<AzaTht> savvas: trying
<savvas> AzaTht: ok thanks, the correct first line should be something like this: <-- 220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd [TLS] ----------
<Mimi> Arg, sounds like my mouse and laptop media keys are gonna go bye bye again :p everytime ubuntu makes me do that, i lose all my settings. alright, going to try, see ya all really soon ;p
<AzaTht> savvas: http://rafb.net/p/4sCEeo11.html
<savvas> interesting, then i'm not alone :P
<genii> jac0b|w: Boot to livecd, mount old / somewhere, also loopmount /proc /sys and /dev to where they would be on the old /       then chroot there and do an apt-get install <somekernelname>
<savvas> AzaTht: could you reply with that output to the bug link?
<AzaTht> ok
<jac0b|w> genii: any live CD or ubuntu
<AzaTht> savvas: need to reg firsty
<genii> jac0b|w: An ubuntu would be preferable, since loopmounting the dirs I said (/proc /sys /dev)
<DanaG> mount -o bind /dev/ /mnt/dev  (where /mnt is the mount point)
<savvas> AzaTht: if it's not much of a problem, please do, I'd like to see that bug fixed :)
<jimcooncat> Will online docs be available right off, or will we have to wait for a week as with gutsy?
<DanaG> and do the same for /proc
<genii> jac0b|w: If you mount the old /dev/sda1 (for instance) to /mnt  then DanaG's instructions make sense
<DanaG> Bind is much easier to remember than that type none, -o none, or whatever the heck it is.
<dreamz93> j #xubuntu+1
<quittt> is Hardy released?
<Phoop> Hello. When booting the RC of 8.04 it hangs while loading the Hardware Abstraction Layer hald. It is the same thing I had with Gutsy. Do I have some shitty hardware in my machine or..?
<LARefugee> Hi. Has anyone upgrade from Dapper to Hardy according to the docs in release notes? How did it go?
<jac0b|w> genii: if I were to do a clean install would that be easier
<genii> jac0b|w: Frankly, yes
<jac0b|w> it sounds like it
<jac0b|w> thanks for the help
<Mimi> HardyOne, hey there :) the xorg reconfigured thing worked alright :) Thanks... but no internet connection xD Mmmm either way... I'm not sure what to do next ;p
<Creeture> So, is it just me or does Firefox 3 seem awfully unstable
<pen> anyone know the most complete icon set ever in ubuntu?
<pen> most consistent
<jac0b|w> genii: what about dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-version#
<savvas> Creeture: unstable when doing what?
<Creeture> savvas: Try to save a file.
<Creeture> It's weird. I click a link to save, and firefox freezes. In an attempt to see what it's doing, I start an strace on that pid. When I start the strace, firefox starts responding again.
<Creeture> Unless I stop the strace, then it freezes again.
<savvas> Creeture: download a file you mean? or save a website? either way, mine works
<Creeture> savvas: Yeah, it's just being kooky.
<savvas> Creeture: you could start fresh (losing all your extensions, passwords, bookmarks, configuration) by clearing up .mozilla/ and do "sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox-3.0"
<jac0b|w> if I were to dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-version# would that fix a problem i have initramfs
<quittt> to update it, just change all gutsy in sources.list to hardy??
<Creeture> savvas: I just finished that little experiment. Same thing.
<alteregoa> ok, how can i pileup hardy to 2.6.25
<savvas> Creeture: did you reinstall firefox or firefox-3.0 ?
<alteregoa> i can't smell the kernel , it doesn't work somehow
<Creeture> savvas: That's the only part I skipped. Going to do it now.
<noodlesgc> anyone know if the intel 965 x3100 compiz and video playback issues are fixed in Hardy?
<quittt> oh Firefox is very sucky... I stick with SeaMonkey hehe
<paynito> after upgrading to 8.04 with synaptic i am in commandline and startx fails with xinit: Connection refused (errno 111) unable to connect to X server
<alteregoa> i use internet exploderer
<savvas> Creeture: apt-cache policy firefox-3.0 | grep -i "installed\|candidate"
<warrendX> hi
<warrendX> i would like to know if there's also an hour planned for the hardy release?
<savvas> no warrendX
<warrendX> ok
<Creeture> savvas: Both are 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3
<orthodoc> guys how do we upgrade from the devloper release?
<orthodoc> does it just happen?
<warrendX> savvas : also not a hour deadline?
<warrendX> i had liked to know if it would be released before tomorrow 8h (GTM+2), but i don't think so
<savvas> orthodoc: if you update, you get the current hardy, and you'll get the released one the same way, through updates :) you're already using hardy
<orthodoc> yes i am
<alteregoa> whats a seamonkey? ancient african homo erectus?
<savvas> Creeture: might be one of your plugins? :\ or does it do the same thing when you run it after you clear up .mozilla/firefox ?
<orthodoc> savvas: just wanted to know if i 've to run any particular command
<savvas> orthodoc: nope :)
<orthodoc> ok...
<savvas> warrendX: i'm not sure, but why do you ask?
<orthodoc> how many hrs from now??
<warrendX> because i wanted to download when i'm away :)
<Baby_Shambl3s> 'ello just wondering since I cant use compiz I wont be able to use AWN (Avant dock) is there any other apps like that available to me?
<topyli> alteregoa: the old style mozilla suite with the browser, mail client and composer bundled
<alteregoa> nice
<alteregoa> so tomorow i have to apt-get update another 600mb?
<orthodoc> not aware if there is any auto upgrade procedures yet!
<savvas> warrendX: you can make a script for that :P
<warrendX> for what? :)
<orthodoc> ok...
<savvas> warrendX: to check 2-3 hours and try download it
<Creeture> savvas: I think I may have tracked it down. I did your suggestion. Cleaned and reinstalled. At the hardy welcome page, put in lightning in the google search box. Went to the mozilla lightning page and did the save link as after following the linux x86 link. it worked. then, i did edit preferences, changed my download option to prompt for where to save and did the same thing again. locked up.
<noodlesgc> hello anyone please? I need to know if intel 965 is unblacklisted in Hardy?
<warrendX> ow yeah , would be nice
<alteregoa> i don't think i need a clean install
<x-ip> hi, there is a way to get the .deb from e17 so i could install them at my hardy heron ?
<savvas> Creeture: you could run firefox from a terminal then, just to see if there's an output :)
<Baby_Shambl3s> 'ello just wondering since I cant use compiz I wont be able to use AWN (Avant dock) is there any other docking stations that i could use?
<Creeture> savvas: already doing it. no output.
<Pici> x-ip: Enlightenment is in the repositories
<alteregoa> ok i tried to download the iso on a BBS with ZMODEM, but it takes a few hours
<x-ip> ou, Pici but is the 0.16 and i want the 0.17
<Creeture> savvas: Something in this fiddling around has made it better.
<orthodoc> warrendX: find a nice installation script her - http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/en/install.html
<x-ip> Version: 1:0.16.7.2-5
<Pici> x-ip: ah, so I suppose it is, nevermind
<orthodoc> but it requires interaction...
<Pici> x-ip: You'll have to search yourself for a packaged version of E then
<x-ip> ok =), thanks
<x-ip> hmmm where are the repositories from elubuntu ?
<alteregoa> elbuntu?
<x-ip> i saw it called eubuntu too
<spowers> if i try modprobe nvidia, and dmesg shows  nvidia: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module  does that sound familiar to anyone?
<x-ip> the documentation isnt updated, so the links doesnt work anymore
<alteregoa> potprobe ganjidia dmsg smoke
<Creeture> savvas: Looks like it's not just firefox. It's just a symptom. I'm seeing some crash data in dmesg.
<paynito> do i really need the -f  on my sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Baby_Shambl3s> so im guessing i cant use docking apps like AWN without conky or beryl... but their must be other apps that do the same but dont rely on conky/beryl, can someone suggets soemthing :(?
<Creeture> paynito: In my opinion, you should use aptitude dist-upgrade
<savvas> Creeture: try report a bug about it :)
<paynito> thanks, why is aptitude better?
<Creeture> savvas: Don't know what to report yet. :) Thanks for the help so far though.
<warrendX> orthodoc : wasn't there also something to download the iso today and download when it's out the changes, or something like thatN
<warrendX> N
<warrendX> ?
<savvas> Creeture: there's another rather risky way to clear up most if not all gnome-related configurations, it helped me clear up a lot of bugs
<Creeture> stuff is segfaulting all over the place.
<orthodoc> the official release will be out tommorrow and you can download the release the iso then
<orthodoc> but the problem is, everyone will be downloading...
<warrendX> i thought you could download RC
<Fritzel> does anyone else have any issues with flash playing for 2 seconds then halting?
<orthodoc> and the servers will be loaded
<warrendX> and ownload potential chnages
<orthodoc> yes you could download RCas well
<Creeture> I'm getting segfaults from x-session-manager now, along with kded (started because amarok ROCKS).
<d4t4min3r> I can't get my wifi to work, im using a usb linksys wifi and its listing networks in the network think, showing the network "linksys" and it connects but
<savvas> Creeture: ah.. kde.. not my "experties" :P
<d4t4min3r> it won't work. and when you look at the connection details it doesn't have any.. ip address or any info
<orthodoc> am not sure about downloading potential changes, but you can keep updating and upgrading the RC
<Creeture> savvas: I'm actually using xubuntu, but amarok starts up kded and kdeinit.
<Creeture> This thing is being weird.
<warrendX> ok
<orthodoc> one of the reasons why i upgrade to the RC just before the release...
<d4t4min3r> could anyone help me
<savvas> warrendX: there's another solution, you could download the rc, and then use rsync to download just the file changes
<orthodoc> ...of the final version...
<warrendX> was that then
<orthodoc> there never is actually a final release..
<warrendX> but there aren't any important changes or updates?
<orthodoc> there is only a named release...
<d4t4min3r> could anyone help me with connectign to the interent
<savvas> warrendX: well... there were some 150mb of updates these days..
<orthodoc> changes and updates keep happening
<warrendX> ok
<warrendX> i mean between RC and tomorrow?
<orthodoc> but usually it is robust enough and it is not necessary to update except for the security releases
<orthodoc> remember this is a LTS
<Mimi> lts = limited time support?
<savvas> long :p
<d4t4min3r> can anyone help me with wifi problems
<savvas> 3 years for desktop, 5 for server
<warrendX> long time ^^
<Mimi> oh ok  :)
<Mimi> !ask | d4t4min3r
<ubotu> d4t4min3r: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ravalox> d4t4miner, I may be able to
<ravalox> Is it an Atheros card?
<savvas> !wifi | d4t4min3r
<ubotu> d4t4min3r: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<d4t4min3r> just installed 8.04 and the wifi is picking up networks, including mine
<d4t4min3r> I click to connect to it, and it says connected but I can't surf to any page including the 192.168.1...
<d4t4min3r> and.. if I click on connection detials it says its all empy... ip address all that is empy
<orthodoc> the first thing i noticed today id that hibernation is working on my laptop...
<d4t4min3r> im using linksys usb wifi
<pen> anyone know the most complete icon set available in ubuntu?
<Laney> Tango?
<orthodoc> pen: the ultimate gnome
<warrendX> pen: search on gnome-look, but i would recommend you humanElephant or nuovext or tango
<pen> ok
<pen> any others?
<pen> I want some variety too
<warrendX> humanElephant looks nice on hardy
<Boohbah> humanElephant is a scary name
<pen> lol
<LinuxGuy1234> Just installed 8.04 in VBox under Gusty... and works
<warrendX> or it was human savannah or something like that
<Fritzel> are there any mmo's aside from Everquest, Everquest 2, and WoW that have controls like those games and run in some form or another on ubuntu? I can't find a game that has controls that I can tolerate
<nanonyme> Is humanelephant a God that has a human's body and an elephant's head?
<Mimi> Fritzel, Guild Wars?
<siriusnova> Fritzel - MMORPGs are horrid
<Fritzel> er I ment to put guildwars on the list, too
<siriusnova> I played WoW till i realized I was an addict
<Mimi> Oh ok:)
<siriusnova> and gave up on it
<siriusnova> it was like going through a real addiction, withdrawls and everything lol
<Mimi> If you had a life you woudlnt get addicted to it!!! ....  jk. *cough* Yeah, gotta focus on.. doing... something... productive!!! *goes read more about ubuntu* xD
<Fritzel> -nod- yeah they can do that, so do you know of any other games with good controls?
<tomd123> so have the updates stopped coming since they are finalizing the releasE?
<spowers> someone should make wesnoth massively multiplayer
<spowers> or uqm
<tomd123> easier said then done
<spowers> i don't really mean someone should do it
<spowers> but i bet it would be fun
<tomd123> spowers: you should start creating it. Seriously that's how open source gets done, someone gets an idea and makes it into a reality rather than leaving it as an idea
<Creeture> Gonna go reboot, see if this thing quits segfaulting
<d4t4min3r> ok so I guess I should try ndis drivers for my wifi usb device but.. I don't have the origanal disk with the drivers on it..
<spowers> tomd123: yeah, i could..  if it really, really tickled my fancy
<d4t4min3r> it doesn't make sense that it can pick them up and show them... but it just won't connect
<d4t4min3r> well it shows connected with three bars just I can't surft to any site
<spowers> tomd123: i mean, enough to get good at C.  i'm not sure the uqm project would appreciate me sending them a bunch of half-arsed changes in a giant patch that probably broke half their game
<spowers> is anyone else having trouble with the binary nvidia driver in hardy after an upgrade from gutsy? i cannot get the kernel module to load.
<tomd123> spowers: I meant starting your own fork, not just patching their game lol, that would be ridiculous
<Fritzel> I'll mess with wesnoth I've never actually played it maybe I can get into it
<spowers> wesnoth is a fun game!
<d4t4min3r> can anyone help me
<Fritzel> it certainly seems detailed
<tomd123> spowers: fork as in keep game play, just make it an mmo, lol, I guess you shouldn't start it then if you don't know what I'm talking about :P
<warrendX> why was this news posted: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-8.04-lts-desktop
<warrendX> i though it was the 24th? :)
<d4t4min3r> anyone here that can help me with wifi issues
<tomd123> read the actual article warrendX
<tomd123> warrendX: they announced it, the head line is misleading
<Mimi> warrendX, it says 'Canonical Ltd. announced the upcoming availability of Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition for free download on Thursday 24 April.'  What was your question again?
<Baby_Shambl3s> how can i get cairo-dock in hardy its not in synaptic?
<warrendX> ow ok sorry
<LinuxGuy1234> warrendX: it's the 23rd
<briansvgs> hello
<warrendX> euh, tomorrow
<briansvgs> so networkmanager in ubuntu doesn't seem to autoconnect to networks as well as the old one did. is this a bug (for example, even though I have connected to my school wifi network before, it doesn't autoconnect sometimes)
<Mimi> It would help people across different timezones if we just said "its tomororw', because unlike dates, tomorrow is tomorrow
<Baby_Shambl3s> how can i get cairo-dock in hardy its not in synaptic?
<tomd123> well, first thing 8.04 comes out, I'm installing minimal + enlightenment, I don't like gnome, too bloated for me
<tomd123> maybe not bloated, I just like to play with "features" :P
<Mimi> is update-manager --dist upgrade supposed to  ditch all your custom settings and apps?
<tomd123> I don't think so
<briansvgs> so networkmanager in ubuntu doesn't seem to autoconnect to networks as well as the old one did. is this a bug (for example, even though I have connected to my school wifi network before, it doesn't autoconnect sometimes)
<Mimi> Baby_Shambl3s,  i dont use cairo but just googling for 'cairo dock hardy how to' i got a bucnh of stuff
<tomd123> briansvgs: does it connect to the network?
<blue|palm> Hi, ive just installed the hardy rc, but I can't seem to get my ati drivers working perfectly. xvinfo reports: "X-Video Extension version 2.2 screen #0  no adaptors present" and this of course means that everything requiring xv doesn't work (mpalyer mainly)
<topyli> tomd123: you'll probably want to run things like gnome-settings-daemon though. means installing much of gnome
<briansvgs> yes
<blue|palm> im using the drivers out of the restricted driver manager, which i believe is 8.3
<topyli> tomd123: i would simply install gnome in order to make sure my E desktop works smoothly
<briansvgs> but in gutsy, after you connected to the network once, it would autoconnect to it after
<jerico2day> hey all, i've a quick question the 8.04 desktop edition coming out soon, will it support raid natively during the install? (couldn't find the answer at ubuntu.com)
<tomd123> topyli: I do fine with the command line + firefox
<topyli> tomd123: why E then?
<topyli> twm is much smaller
<tomd123> topyli: I like the e menus
<topyli> now you lost me, sorry
<Mimi> x) can we have global menu like mac os x in hardy :P
<topyli> you like the command line, firefox, and a menu?
<tomd123> when you click on the desktop, a menu pops up with different apps just like the apps menu in gnome
<topyli> so you can launch firefox?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Mimi: way ahead of you just wondering if there was a way to get it directory from  synaptic with having to compile just by adding a repository to hardy?
<Pici> xfce has that, does it not?
<briansvgs> yes. I can launch firefox as well
<tomd123> topyli: you didn't specify it had to make sense
<briansvgs> I was just asking about the autoconnect thing. everything else is working properly
<tomd123> briansvgs: google is your friend
<tomd123> first link popped up http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-178933.html
<Baby_Shambl3s> I'm guessing there is no way to add cairo-dock to the repository is there cause google is giving me nothing but compiling?
<_Rambaldi_> does anyone know what time tomorrow hardy goes up
<warrendX> they says that there isn't an hour :(
<anzas> no, its impossible to predict
<spowers> depends on the mirror
<warrendX> approximatively?
<spowers> you should try to not destroy archive.u.c
<Blice> Hi. I just switched to thew new version, and I have a problem. I only have borders on one window at a time. Like, if I switch from one window to another, the new window gets borders and the window I switched from loses it's borders. Any ideas?
<_Rambaldi_> i wonder if once its up if there will be a mass update
<briansvgs> thanks.
<blue|palm> can anyone point me to a link that could help fix xv issues?
<tomd123> Blice: your one day too early, wait for tomarrow and burn the real release, if you still have problems, you should then mention them
<beex> I've updated two machines I use daily to the RC, and now I cannot get synergy to work
<jetsaredim> did the stock ubuntu mouse cursors get removed or something?
<beex> jetsaredim, the look fine to me
<tomd123> jetsaredim: mouse is the same, I don't really notice though
<jetsaredim> i did a few updates last night logged out and logged back in just now and my kwin-baghira package was gone
<beex> does anybody else use synergy?
<jaffarkel> nope
<jetsaredim> and also my mouse cursor was reset back to the stock and I don't see the ubuntu cursors in my configuration to choose from
<jaffarkel> does anyone know if its possible to adjust lcd brightness in command line?
<d4t4min3r> does anyone know if ndiswrapper comes install on HH
<Boohbah> jaffarkel: no, but you can adjust nvidia driver alpha level with nvidia-settings
<dny> after setting up a lamp server, phpmyadmin should be at http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ right?  it's not showing up for me. :x
<d4t4min3r> I found the cd with the dirvers for the usbwifi on it
<paynito> anyone have a
<Boohbah> d4t4min3r: i'm not sure but you could always download the .deb before hand if you need it for install
<paynito> Errors were encountered while processing:
<paynito> xkeyboard-config
<jaffarkel> this if for a laptop, my brightness control wont work with the new kernels (14-16) Boohbah
<Boohbah> jaffarkel: if it works in an older kernel, why not use the old kernel?
<ubuntucool123> if anyone has trident video card in laptop and wants to run ubuntu 8.04 with proper resolution look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4772671
<tomd123> jaffarkel: you have to go to the proc folder and search for the folder it is in on the internet, then just edit the file and set the number to the brightness you want, save and your good
<jaffarkel> i thought kernel updates were necessary for a secure box Boohbah
<NukeSkyjumper> i'm copying a few large files from one drive to another, and the entire machine is running godawfully slow...
<paynito> after upgrading with aptitude dist-upgrade
<paynito> my kernel is
<paynito> 2.6.15-51-386
<paynito> is that right?
<x1250> jaffarkel: it really depends of the changelog in the new kernel. The update may have nothing to do with security, or it can...
<NukeSkyjumper> seems like this should be handled better, especially on a core2duo system @3.3GHz
<Boohbah> jaffarkel: no, most kernel development adds new features, and when there is a security fix, you will hear about it
<paynito> i always get setting kernel variables : failed on boot
<Pici> paynito: aptitude dist-upgrade will not upgrade you from Dapper to Hardy
<paynito> damn
<jaffarkel> tomd123 what folder in proc
<Boohbah> jaffarkel: like the vmsplice exploit which came out in january...\
<tomd123> paynito: type in "uname -a" into the command line to see your kernel version
<Dusk_> hi i've just installed ubuntu 8.04rc..how can i have home and system icons on my desktop???
<tomd123> jaffarkel: you have to check on the internet for your laptop
<tomd123> mine was in acpi/sony/brightness, I can't remember exactly
<Pici> paynito: Please see the topic on how to do the LTS Upgrade
<jaffarkel> oh i see, i never knew that i thought kernel updates were security fixed Boohbah
<paynito> 2.6.15-51-386 #1 PREEMPT Tue Feb 12 16:52:52 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<paynito> i did, i did the LTS upgrade with upgrade manager
<jaffarkel> i will check tomd123
<markf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#head-db224ea9add28760e373240f8239afb9b817f197
<paynito> unplugged the power half way
<Dusk_> hi i've just installed ubuntu 8.04rc..how can i have home and system icons on my desktop???
<paynito> had a messed up dapper
<paynito> reinstalled pango
<x1250> cd .config
<x1250> oops, lol
<paynito> now i have a command prompt
<tomd123> jaffarkel: find it on the internet, they changed the directory, I just looked
<x1250> Dusk_: $ cat .config/user-dirs.dirs
<paynito> Ubuntu 8.04 danny-laptop tty1
<jaffarkel> i did a systm search for brightness, i found some .sh files in proc tomd123
<paynito> xinit: Connection refused (errno 111): unable to connect to X server
<x1250> Dusk_: there define XDG_DESKTOP_DIR as /home/user/
<tomd123> jaffarkel: I cannot help you for certain, google your laptop and brightness adjust
<jaffarkel> thanks for the help anyway tomd123
<Eli_> Hi i ran into strange bugs after upgrading to hardy today. It looks like it is PolicyKit/Dbus related. Anyone here who can help ?
<melter> does anyone know if ubuntu's firefox 3.0b5 has all the security fixes from 2.0.14?
<tomd123> melter: if the fixed it in 2.0.14 then they probably fixed it in the new one
<melter> 2.0.14 was released after 3.0b5
<Pici> melter: Perhaps, maybe 2.0.14's fixes dont even apply to FF3?
<melter> so 2.0.14 IS the new one
<d4t4min3r> Boohbah: hey
<melter> Pici: i don't know
<d4t4min3r> Boohbah: the name of the driver on the install cd for the usbwifi... is the same driver that is listed now on ubuntu that its using
<Pici> melter: Neither do I
<tomd123> melter: the name says it all though, if you don't want problems, you probably want to use 2.0.0.14
<d4t4min3r> rf2500
<d4t4min3r> its showing the network in the wifi listing on ubuntu.. and it says it  connects... and gives me three bars but I can't surf to any site
<nanonyme> Hmm, does Hardy already have a package for Firefox 2?
<tomd123> beta means that it is under developement, it's not even a release candidate so expect lots of bugs
<tomd123> nanonyme: yes
<nanonyme> Under which name?
<Eli_> has anyone read my message
<Eli_> ?
<d4t4min3r> any ideas?
<tomd123> nanonyme: "sudo apt-get install firefox-2"
<Boohbah> d4t4min3r: pastebin the ouput of iwconfig please
<x1250> Eli_: Maybe there is someone who can help, but what you say will not do. Pastebin some error messages or be more descriptive.
<nanonyme> Right, firefox-2 then.
<d4t4min3r> sure one sec im gona have to discontect from this pc to the other
<d4t4min3r> ill be back
<Boohbah> i guess pastebin is sort of tricky with no network
<kahrytan> nanonyme->  dont share profiles with ff3 and ff2
<Eli_> i posted it here but since the thread is "solved" it seems to be ignored
<Eli_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=727746
<nanonyme> kahrytan: Do they try to do that by default?
<kahrytan> nanonyme-> forgot. I just know it isnt compatble
<nanonyme> Hmm. It refuses to start Firefox 2 for me even with the start menu icon.
<nanonyme> It starts FF3 b5 instead. :/
<paynito> the following packages have unmet dependencies
<paynito> xkeyboard-config: depends: xkb -data >= 1.1~cvs.20080104 but it is not installed
<BUGabund1> hi there
<BUGabund1> quick check
<tomd123> nanonyme, completely remove ff3 and 2 and then install just 2, I think I heard about this issue somewhere
<BUGabund1> does umount autocomplete on bash on your hardy systems?
<tomd123> BUGabund1: yes
<BUGabund1> typing "umount TAB TAB"
<BUGabund1> it lists losts of stuff, and not my dirs/mount points, tomd123
<tomd123> BUGabund1: I think you want to type in mount
<tomd123> not umount
<tomd123> BUGabund1: just type in mount and hit enter, no tabbing plz
<BUGabund1> why not tomd123?
<blackvd> ﻿I just upgraded to hardy and now emerald isn't running on boot. I have to run emerald --replace from alt+f2 does anyone know how I can have it start on login?
<BUGabund1> I need to get to the mountpoint so I can unmount it
<tomd123> BUGabund1: I don't know, I guess you're supposed to know what to unmount before you type in the command
<NukeSkyjumper> how do you tell udev to rescan devices?
<NukeSkyjumper> i just created a new partition, but its device isn't showing up in /dev
<tomd123> BUGabund1:  no you don't, just type in umount and then the absolute path to the directory
<BUGabund1> don't be stupid tomd123
<BUGabund1> it worked a few weeks ago
<tomd123> BUGabund1: I suggest you try somewhere else if your not going to listen to people
<blackvd> well I thought I might try and fix the easy problem first. My major problem after update is that sudo is broken now " unable to resolve host"
<tomd123> BUGabund1: why don't you read "man umount" if you don't like to listen to ppl
<paynito> after upgrading to hardy i only have a cli and start x says
<paynito> xauth: creating new authority file /home/danny/.serverauth.4808
<paynito> giving up.
<paynito> xinit: Connection refused (errno 111): unable to connect to X server
<paynito> xinit: No such process (errno 3): Server error
<paynito> any help?
<BUGabund1> just re-read it tomd123... nowhere it says it doenst handle bash autocomplete
<d4t4min31> Boohbah: you here
<d4t4min31> http://pastebin.com/d2378e860
<Boohbah> i'll take a look
<d4t4min31> thanks
<Boohbah> it looks good
<Boohbah> try 'ifconfig wlan0'
<tomd123> BUGabund1: when you hit tab when you type in umount does it autocomplete
<Boohbah> d4t4min31: does it show that you have an ip address?
<d4t4min31> no
<Whitor> Hi... My wireless card worked with 7.10 but not yet with 8.04 ... I'm getting a little nervous since the official release is so close... I've been updating via a wired NIC... and hoping that with an update, my wireless would start working again... I knew this -was- a known issue... is it still ?? or should I start digging for a manual solution?
<BUGabund1> priv tomd123
<d4t4min31> its empty
<tomd123> BUGabund1: the answer is yes
<Boohbah> d4t4min31: ok, 'sudo dhclient wlan0'
<d4t4min31> ok give me five mins ill be back
<d4t4min31> gota switch agin
<patifa> Whitor: it may help if you specify what card you have
<__max_> anyone know what command shows what programs are using the sound driver? im guessing im using oss
<firefeather> Anyone had experience with using jigdo on the install CDs?
<__max_> i killed the pid for firefox since it locked up, and now xmms wont play :)
<Boohbah> Whitor: i heard there was an issue with ndiswrapper in 2.6.24 but mine is working with 2.6.24-16-generic
<__max_> or if there is a script that unloads and loads the nessesary sound drivers again.
<Ergo^> hello
<Ergo^> ﻿﻿im having trouble with brasero and writing a double layer DVD
<Ergo^> it says "cant write with current plugin set"
<Dusk_> my ubuntu 8.04rc is restarting X server 15minutes later
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/alsa-info.sh
<tomd123> DanaG: link not working
<pen_> how do I get the path of the icon gnome-panel is using for that app?
<DanaG> or rather
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/reload-alsa.sh
<__max_> cheers :D
<DanaG> from alsa-info site before it went down.
<DanaG> When anybody links to a shell script, it's a good idea to look at it at least once to be sure there's nothing blatantly bad.
<pen_> anyone know how?
<Ergo^> does anyone have any experience with writing a double layer DVD's on hardy ?
<Dusk_> my ubuntu 8.04rc is restarting X server 15minutes later..is it about something with power management??
<marx2k_> When using screen, alt-s pauses my screen completely and I have to SSH back in and reattach... how do I go about not having to do that after hitting alt-s?
<Boohbah> DanaG: why, did you put a fork bomb in that one? :-)
<__max_> DanaG: worked like a charm, that script should really be included in the distro =/ not the first time its happend
<agibby5>  i'm having a great deal of issues in hardy.  when i launch firefox, and press the control key, it crashes, when i press any key in a new terminal it crashes... any ideas/
<DanaG> Boohbah: I know you're joking there, but you did get what I meant.
<agibby5> also, my shift, windows, and contrl keys dont work as expected
<DanaG> I once made a forkbomb program that'd fork a specified number of times.
<agibby5> btw, i just did the upgrade to hardy last night.
<DanaG> Once I accidentally locked up my system with 2^100 threads, I limited it to 50.
<__max_> i actually read the code before executing it though ^ ^
<marx2k_> Thats more like a fork-firecracker
<dny> All of a sudden I'm getting ALSA errors such as 'The ALSA soundsystem is either busy or not present.'  How do I go about fixing this? :x
<DanaG> So..... if you ask for over 50, it says, "YOU MAY NOT!!!"
<pen_> how do I get the path of the icon gnome-panel is using for that app?
<jeffimperial> Hello everyone.. what time in GMT does the Final Release get to the community?
<DanaG> It also reminds me of a prank program I once made in VB6: it opened 250 copies of a small window, in random positions; each window had a "Go Away" button.
<DanaG> .... and to be nice, I made it so that clicking any one would close all 250 windows.
<Ergo^> anyone ?? i have a guest and cant write a double layer for him :D
<Ergo^> single layer works perfectly fine
<DanaG> baobab can't do it?
<DanaG> Try k3b, perhaps.
<DanaG> It'll pull in several KDE libraries, though.
<Fawzib> Anyone knows if dovecot 1.0.10 in Hardy comes with the managesieve patch? Is there a way to check?
<Ergo^> hmm, but its hould work in gnome programs too ?
<Boohbah> DanaG: assuming that you don't already have kde libraries installed... but does anybody NOT use KDE??
<DanaG> "Anybody not use KDE" -- you know, if that were applied to religion, it'd be considered rude.
<Boohbah> :-)
<DanaG> Watch out for that -- some people are desktop-environment zealots.
<bod_> hey guys, when i use mozilla it lags my machine, everytime it has to load a site, my mouse jerks and music jumps -- has anyone else experienced this?
<Ununbium> people still believe in religion?
<Boohbah> DanaG: i've been using free desktop evironments for a decade, i know what i like :-)
<firefeather> Ununbium: Depends; do you believe in people who believe in religion?
<Ununbium> nope
<Ununbium> they don't exist
<bod_> this only started happening since i started using wi-fi
<firefeather> Ununbium: ;)
<vicentecarro> Hi
<firefeather> Oops; forgot I was joking around in the wrong channel; ubuntu-release is where that chatter should go. Sorry
<vicentecarro> Where is .trash in ubuntu 8.04?
<kane77> I have strange thing happening.. I open network settings and unlock it and then I try to change the location/profile and it gives me: "The configuration could not be saved. you are not allowed to modify the system configuration..."  what's that?
<Dusk_> my ubuntu 8.04rc is restarting X server 15minutes later..is it about something with power management??
<Boohbah> Dusk_: anything in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<bod_> vicentecarro, same place it was in 7.10 home/user/.Trash
<vicentecarro> not in my users...
<virtuald> it's ~/.local/share/Trash for me but it's an old install
<Dusk_> bod_: let me paste it to you
<vicentecarro> virtuald, i go to check it
<bod_> Dusk_, ???
<vicentecarro> Correct :)
<paynito> dpkg:error processing xkeyboard-config (--configure)
<Dusk_> bod_: sorry wrong person
<paynito> dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<paynito> does that keep me from having a gui?
<Dusk_> Boohbah: let me paste it to you
<vicentecarro> Thanks virtuald
<bod_> guys, how do i turn ipv6 off in firefix - its some weird string put into tthe address bar
<bod_> Dusk_, ok ;~)
<Dusk_> Boohbah: http://pastebin.com/m7556cd1b
<bod_> vicentecarro, im guessing the file path virtuald gave u is the accumulated trash of all users (brainstormin)
<Boohbah> bod_: how is firefox getting an ipv6 string in the address bar?
<vicentecarro> bod_, i go to make a test about that
<bod_> Boohbah, its not,, its a special thing you type into the address bar of firefox to get to some settings -- i no you can turn ipv6 off there
<Boohbah> Dusk_: and you said your X server is crashing? the log looks fine
<bod_> vicentecarro, cool -- lemme no your findins ;~)
<Dusk_> Boohbah: it restarts and turn backs to GDM log in screen
<bod_> Boohbah, my problem is firefox spikes to 50% cpu everytime it has to do something
<Fawzib> Anyone knows if dovecot 1.0.10 in Hardy comes with the managesieve patch? Is there a way to check?
<virtuald> bod_: it's in my home dir
<genii> bod_:   about:config in the url bar gives you firefox settings. You may want network.dns.disableIPv6      area.
<bod_> genii -- i think thats the one -- thanks dude
<genii> bod_: np
<bod_> genii, if network.dns.disableIPv6 is tur does that mean ipv6 is disabled?
<bod_> virtuald, what is?
<vicentecarro> bod_, confirmed. All my users have their own .local/share/.Trash/files/ folder and the deleted files are going now to that (strange) place. So i guess there is no more .trash folder in ubuntu.
<bod_> vicentecarro, im using ubuntu 8.04 dev 64 and i have a home/bod/.Trash
<vicentecarro> Are you sure your deleted files are going to .Trash?
<virtuald> bod_: .local/share/Trash
<bod_> oh, kk
<bod_> vicentecarro, going to test
<bod_> vicentecarro, test confirmed (yes they do)
<virtuald> i guess the path can be changed in gconf-editor
<vicentecarro> ok then. I'll keep that in mind if someone ask me.
<vicentecarro> Thanks. see you
<bod_> kk
<bod_> ;~)
<d4t4min3r> Boohbah: u here
<lixomancem> I have run the following commands for the "tc" tool http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64124/ but they seem to be completely ignored. What gives?
<Disgruntldtote> Hello everyone, I have an interesting webcam issue I would like to know if you could help me with
<tomd123> Disgruntldtote: just ask your question
<Boohbah> d4t4min3r: i am floating between channels
<unenough> Hi, how do I control which video driver X uses? in xorg.conf there is no "DRIVER" line for the video device
<Disgruntldtote> I am using a Logitech Quickcam Communicate STX on Hardy, and it does see it and function, but in every app EXCEPT for Camorama the picture has a blue hue.
<Disgruntldtote> I tried adding the line "options gspca force_rgb=1" into my  /etc/modprobe.d/options
<Disgruntldtote> but to no avail
<nosrednaekim> unenough: whats your video card?
<unenough> radeon
<unenough> should be using fglrx
<nosrednaekim> did you install the fglrx driver?
<atob> Has anybody had problems with grub in hardy recently?
<unenough> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> unenough: ok, you need to add the driver line then
<unenough> nosrednaekim: i'm wondering how Xorg chooses a dirver if there is no "driver" line
<Zambezi> Is it problem with apt-get update now?
<Disgruntldtote> hmph
<kabads> should I be able to see 'headphone jack sense' on any of the sound controls in Hardy Heron, as I can't find them.
<agibby5> anyone else having problems with ctrl, shift, and/or windows button issues in hardy/
<lixomancem> I have run the following commands for the "tc" tool http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64124/ but they seem to be completely ignored. What gives?
<Disgruntldtote> No sugestions then I spose
<tannewt> what suspend technique is used in Hardy?  I want to add a script to be run
<d4t4min3r> i somehow got it to connect on ubuntu but it keeps going in and out.. when i do sudo  dhclient wlan0 i get
<d4t4min3r> unable to resolve host home
<d4t4min3r> am i still connected?
<nosrednaekim> unenough: it chooses the defalt for your card... "ati"
<kabads> I'm having a problem muting my laptops  front built-in speakers when I plug in headphones
<unenough> nosrednaekim: ok
<bitraiser> Disgruntldtote, looks like you need to get some kind of color correction filter working on your webcam
<d4t4min3r> ﻿ somehow got it to connect on ubuntu but it keeps going in and out.. when i do sudo  dhclient wlan0 i get
<d4t4min3r> (03:04:18 PM) d4t4min3r: unable to resolve host home
<d4t4min3r> (03:04:25 PM) d4t4min3r: am i still connected?
<d4t4min3r> keep loosing connection
<Disgruntldtote> Thanks bitraiser, I just wish I knew how.
<d4t4min3r> anyone here
<Pici> d4t4min3r: yes
<bitraiser> Disgruntldtote, has it worked in Gutsy and it just stopped working, now that you're on Hardy? According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasLogitech it's supposed to work on gutsy out of the box with the provided gspca driver
 * izinucs is away: I'm having...... a break
<kabads> if I compile alsa manually will it be easy to revert to ubuntu's default sound if it doesn't work?
<Disgruntldtote> yeah well it does just im blue
<bitraiser> Disgruntldtote, might want to send this guy ("scottslinux") here a PM or so and ask him how he's got his Communicate STX working with the color correction filter.       http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4722735
<Disgruntldtote> lol
<Disgruntldtote> i never used it in Gutsy
<Disgruntldtote> I just got it today
<Disgruntldtote> I appologise, the phone rang while you guys were responding to me
<Baby_Shambl3s> can someone tell me if my 'make check' compiled alright or if there are any issues i should be aware of - http://pastebin.ca/994926?
<Luckrider> does anyone know if there will be n update tomorrow when Hardy goes live, I want the new stable version, but am not sure if it will do it automaticly
<bitraiser> Disgruntldtote, what do you get with lsusb again on your camera? apparently there are 2 versions out there (with 2 different chipsets), using the wrong driver/driver version may cause some issues
<Disgruntldtote> ahha, let me look really quick like
<tomd123> Baby_Shambl3s: there doesn't seem to be anything wrong with the compile, couple of warnings, but that shouldn't matter
<Disgruntldtote> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:08d7 Logitech, Inc.
<bitraiser> Disgruntldtote, mind if I PM you? we might have your solution here
<Disgruntldtote> hey you betcha
<tomd123> Baby_Shambl3s: make and make check should work, its make install that you need sudo for
<Baby_Shambl3s> tomd123: thanx so I cna ignore the warnings without worrying it make cause problems when it is actually compiled o_0? and when using 'make' do i have to be in root (sudo) or can i do it as normal user?
<tomd123> Baby_Shambl3s: make is fine as normal user
<Baby_Shambl3s> tomd123: you read ym mind your too good cant compete :D
<tomd123> Baby_Shambl3s: warnings are typically ok if you got the package off of the main site and they aren't beta
<xngear> i'm glad you fixed uslpash, it is show something now instead of just turning monitor off lol :D
<Baby_Shambl3s> tomd123: yup got it from the actual site, the latest stable version, thanks for that i'm more relaxed will do make than make install
<doug2266778822_>  how does one change his curser icons i have the one i want downloaded. and im in the newest distro
<bitraiser> Disgruntldtote, do you see my PMs?
<Disgruntldtote> yes  I see your pms
<Disgruntldtote> do you see mine?
<bitraiser> Disgruntldtote, nope, don't see yours
<Disgruntldtote> argh..... interesting
<bitraiser> Disgruntldtote, are you registered with Freenode?
<Disgruntldtote> nope. that may be my problem
<lucypher> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/220497
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220497 in network-manager "network-manager doesn't handle ppp connections." [Undecided,New]
<lucypher> any news about this bug?
<Disgruntldtote> how do I go about registering with freenode?
<Pici> !register | Disgruntldtote
<ubotu> Disgruntldtote: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Disgruntldtote> Ok working on registering. 1 sec
<Disgruntldtote>      /msg nickserv register <p4ssinglane>
<Disgruntldtote> fuck
<Disgruntldtote> i fail
<Disgruntldtote> lmao
<Disgruntldtote> sorry about the language
<Disgruntldtote> ok then
<bitraiser> that's one way of writing down your password, by sharing it with 439 other IRC users :)
<Disgruntldtote> hahahaha
<Disgruntldtote> no kidding
<Disgruntldtote> well its changed now anyway
<paynito> xkbd problems leave me with no gui in 8.04
<paynito> http://pastebin.com/f4e4f16c1
<xngear> may you please also post your credit card number
<Disgruntldtote> I figured I would do it that way so that I could ask someone incase I forgot
<Disgruntldtote> hahaha
<doug2266778822_> what do i need to install that lets me change my mouse theme?
<Disgruntldtote> and SS number?
<Disgruntldtote> Im not a big IRC user as you can put together
<bitraiser> now you know why there are so many idlers in here, we sometimes just happen to find peeps like you, who spill it all out online :)
<paynito> dpkg:error processing xkeyboard-config
<paynito> what now?
<ecubuntu> any one have linksys wrt54gx4 and Hardy?
<_Rambaldi_> i am not sure who iwas talking to but i fixed my lcd brightness problem, my last problem with hardy fixed.
<_Rambaldi_> i can now adjust from terminal
<ecubuntu> any one?
<_Rambaldi_> seems like a ghost town
<ecubuntu> I know
<tomd123> _Rambaldi_: I know how it feels to get everything working on your laptop(including web cam) :P
<_Rambaldi_> ah it was you, even wrote a small script to make changing it easy
<ecubuntu> hey guys I have router linksys wrt54gx4 but only with this router I can not get access to the internet on my laptop with Hardy
<tomd123> _Rambaldi_: good job, I would post this as a bug though so that the team can update the brightness display so it will work for everyone
<ecubuntu> any one have the same problem?
<_Rambaldi_> i still cant get my webcam working but i think its coz its a generic one, and not on the compatibility list
<tomd123> _Rambaldi_: is it a motioneye?
<Fawzib> Anyone knows if dovecot 1.0.10 in Hardy comes with the managesieve patch? Is there a way to check?
<_Rambaldi_> it has no name really tomd123
<tomd123> _Rambaldi_: what laptop are you using?
<_Rambaldi_> amilo li 1705 (fuji seimens)
<dny> Anyone use AWN?
<ecubuntu> I was
<dny> I can't get applets to work, they show up as white lines  :x
<ecubuntu> let me see
<savvas> which applets ?
<jimcooncat> is hardy available as a mini-iso? I don't see them on the releases page.
<tomd123> _Rambaldi_: nvm, I don't know how to get that camera working :P, never heard of the laptop either :P
<dny> also, where can I download applets?
<Luckrider> does anyone know if there will be n update tomorrow when Hardy goes live, I want the new stable version, but am not sure if it will do it automaticly
<savvas> dny: which applets did you try?
<Luckrider> * an
<dny> clock
<dny> and the terminal one
<d4t4min3r> my connection keeps droping,
<_Rambaldi_> i think the problem was with the webcam, it cost 3 pounds so am not suprised tomd123
<Some_Person> Luckrider: no update needed, it uses the same package base
<d4t4min3r> using wifi
<d4t4min3r> Boohbah: u on?
<Luckrider> ok, thanks Some_Person, this is the first Beta I have used so far, so I wasn't sure
<Some_Person> my first too
<Luckrider> I like it though
<Some_Person> me too
<Luckrider> it is very stable
<Some_Person> agreed
<Luckrider> it is only my first linux beta though, I have used beta programs before, I just asked because this is different
<Some_Person> compiz actually works right for the first time
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> I have had beryl before
<Luckrider> fusion isn't that different now though
<Luckrider> I love it
<Some_Person> beryl has been merged with compiz to form compiz fusion, which is in ubuntu since gutsy
<Luckrider> I know, that is why fusion is more like beryl now
<Some_Person> i used beryl back on edgy
<d4t4min3r> can anyone help me
<Luckrider> same
<d4t4min3r> please
<Luckrider> anf fiesty Some-Person
<ecubunt1> d4t4min3r: ?
<d4t4min3r> my connection keeps droping in and out
<Some_Person> i used compiz fusion on feisty
<d4t4min3r> im using wifi usb for connection on HH  wusb54gv4
<d4t4min3r> got a connection but it keeps going in and out
<Luckrider> oh, I used the update in synaptic, so I still had beryl
<ecubunt1> what kind of router u have d4t4min3r
<d4t4min3r> linksys
<ecubunt1> model?
<Some_Person> and then i abandoned effects on gutsy, because of bugs
<Luckrider> oh, same here
<ecubunt1> model? d4t4min3r
<paynito> i can't install xkeyboard-config and xkb-data
<paynito> i am stuck at a command line
<d4t4min3r> 54gs
<d4t4min3r>  sudo dhclient wlan0
<d4t4min3r> sudo: unable to resolve host Home
<jeroen-> can anyone tell me whats the deal with vmware in Hardy? It's now in the kernel, but no vmware-player in the repo's anymore?
<jeroen-> I'm confused
<ecubunt1> hardy d4t4min3r or ?????
<nosrednaekim> jeroen-: just use virtualbox
<jeroen-> nosrednaekim: is virtualbox also in the kernel
<jeroen-> ?
<ecubunt1> what kind of security u have on yuor router d4t4min3r
<nosrednaekim> jeroen-: yes
<jeroen-> ok
<nosrednaekim> jeroen-: it works very very well
<d4t4min3r> yeah
<jeroen-> but why is vmware-player removed from the repo's, but still in the kernel
<jeroen-> ?
<d4t4min3r> 8.04
<jeroen-> where can I find the filosofy behind that
<Some_Person> i started using ubuntu at breezy, was my first linux ever
<Some_Person> what about you, Luckrider?
<ecubunt1> i have gardy an wrt54gx4 and i can no get any connection d4t4min3r i thing soo is s bug
<ecubunt1> becasue i have wrt54g on my office and i get connection d4t4min3r
<d4t4min3r> right now i cant connect to any site
<d4t4min3r> sometimes it comes in but just drops out
<d4t4min3r> can even get to 192.168.1.1
<d4t4min3r> all security is turned off
<Luckrider> oh, some_person, I started with edgy
<ecubunt1> try to change the channel d4t4min3r
<d4t4min3r> channel?
<d4t4min3r> irc channel?
<beautifulsnow> Hi..... all upgrade-manager --dist-upgrade did was break everything.. I mean, wireless doenst work, compiz is bye bye, x did not even start 1st time I tried (had to configure it from scratch) ummm.. and I haven't checked anything else because Im scared to find more broken stuff lol.... What should I do?:P Since I wireless doesn't work, Im SOL.
<ecubuntu> d4t4 channel on your router
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey guys has any one noticed that the new version of compiz is very sluggish? I am on a dell m1530 with the nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600M GT
<Some_Person> vbabiy-laptop: seems ok here, emachines, nvidia geforce 6100
<Kl4m> beautifulsnow: automatix user?
<pen> anyone why tilda can't have transparency if I start in session?
<pen> it's all black
<Luckrider> vbabiy-laptop, mine is working much faster than yesterday
<vbabiy-laptop> Luckrider: mine improved from yesterday to but it still seem sluggish on some things
<GoodJob> hello
<GoodJob> any news on hardy?
<vbabiy-laptop> Like when I switch tabs in terminal with compiz enabled it slow but with out it is really fast
<beautifulsnow> "Kl4m: beautifulsnow: automatix user?", No, I did it via gnome's update manager. Followed the ubuntu guide.
<vbabiy-laptop> GoodJob: what kinda of news
<vbabiy-laptop> tomorrow is the release
<vbabiy-laptop> if it has not changed
<Luckrider> oh... I have not seen any sluggishness at all, It is moving very fast, and uses less power than when I first tried it
<GoodJob> it's 10 p.m. my time
<vbabiy-laptop> Luckrider: what setting are you running at
<beautifulsnow> >_> it doesn't matter what time zone it is, it's tomorrow for me, tomorrow for you, and tomorrow for your cousin in japan.
<pen> anyone why tilda can't have transparency if I start in session?
<GoodJob> i don't have a cousin in japan :D
<vbabiy-laptop> the best feature of all is that my suspend not works :D
<beautifulsnow> ;p was a joke
<GoodJob> not that i know of anyhow :)
<GoodJob> i know :P
<Luckrider> umm.., vbabiy
<vbabiy-laptop> pen: what is tilda
<bod_> hey guys -- has anyone else had problems with newly added launchers in awn not bein there after a reboot?
<Luckrider> I am not fully sure what you mean
<AdrianStrays> I'm running Hardy, and the lag is really bad.  On webpages its slow to low and when I scroll everything drags.  Right now as you all post it takes a noticiblely long time for your messages to fully display
<GoodJob> tilda is ~
<pen> vbabiy-laptop: you don't know? it's a quake like drop-down terminal
<beautifulsnow> bod_ all the time :P might wanna take it to #awn
<GoodJob> it is written as tilde
<vbabiy-laptop> pen: o never used it
<bod_> beautifulsnow, will do, cheers ;~)
<pen> !tilda | vbabiy-laptop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tilda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vbabiy-laptop> Luckrider: are you using the custom setting or the preset settings?
<Luckrider> oh
<GoodJob> tilda? sigh
<GoodJob> it's tilde!
<Luckrider> yeah, custom settings
<vbabiy-laptop> pen: but I know what you mean
<GoodJob> ~
<Kl4m> GoodJob: it is tilda.
<pen> is it because of compiz?
<Kl4m> The program is named tilda.
<pen> I'm guessing
<GoodJob> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tilde
<GoodJob> program?
<Luckrider> vbabiy-laptop, I am using the custom settings
<Kl4m> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tilda_%28software%29
<GoodJob> you mean an application?
<vbabiy-laptop> Luckrider: same here, well it could be my video card drive. there still is some issues with that
<beautifulsnow> Yeah it's a terminal that's embedded in the dekstop background I think, GoodJob
<GoodJob> a program is just a part of an applicationž
<Luckrider> yeah, what card do you have?
<vbabiy-laptop> nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600M GT
<GoodJob> so this Tilda of yours is an application
<GoodJob> !
<pen> GoodJob: it's not a word
<Luckrider> I don't know much about those, I have a Radeon FireGL
<mneptok> GoodJob: you just crossed that "detail orientation/anal retention" line :)
<vbabiy-laptop> also any one know of how to get the java plugin working in firefox2
<beautifulsnow> :-)
<GoodJob> whoa this Tilda is kinda cool
<pen> ok, I will seek solution else where :)
<beautifulsnow> Paying 50 bucks to whoever wants to come over and fix my hardy install without having to lose all my ubuntu settings :p
<pen> GoodJob: yea
<Baby_Shambl3s> can someone provide me a working link that allows me to download cairo-dock it seems google has all these expired links and posts "would prefer .deb if possibel"?
<GoodJob> is Ubuntu going to include that shit?
<mneptok> beautifulsnow: would you pay $250?
<pen> GoodJob: it's in the repository I think
<GoodJob> nice
<pen> GoodJob: sudo apt-get install tilda
<GoodJob> it's more user-friendly than Terminal
<beautifulsnow> mneptok:  I would if I could afford it xD
<pen> GoodJob: it's better and faster
<paynito> xkeyboard-config: Depends: xkb-data(>=1.1~cvs.20080104.1-1ubuntu6) but it is not installable
<paynito> anyone?
<pen> GoodJob: but now I'm stuck in transparancy
<mneptok> beautifulsnow: too bad. a support contract is $250.
<GoodJob> just a click of a button and voila, i can't put some shit in my linux console
<vbabiy-laptop> Yeah terminal has some issues, if you tail -f a very active log it eats up CPU like crazy
<mneptok> !language > GoodJob
<beautifulsnow> "support contract?" they actually offer it in ubuntu? can you link me to the site? sounds great
<GoodJob> -f hey?
<mneptok> beautifulsnow: http://shop.canonical.com
<pen> ?
<pen> -f?
<beautifulsnow> Oh that's neat thanks. *goes and pays for training instead*
<keanu> question - what'll happen to firefox tomorrow?  with Hardy ship with beta 5?
<GoodJob> yes
<Gnine> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
 * mneptok hopes he can eat next month :P
<GoodJob> ther RC has beta 5 so...
<nosrednaekim> keanu: yes
<Luckrider> beatifulsnow, try /me and type a comment
<Kl4m> tail -f : follow and display the output of a file as it grows
<keanu> nosrednaekim, ok, thanks
<GoodJob> the Ubuntu RC has FF beta 5 so...
<Luckrider> that is better than stars
<beautifulsnow> mneptok:  do they come to your home and fix it?
<nosrednaekim> mneptok: selling your serveices?eh :)
<beautifulsnow> Luckrider:   ... why? I know what /me does but ... what , why?
<GoodJob> <ubotu> mneptok wants you to know: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mneptok> beautifulsnow: sure, i can do that. it's $10,000 for the first hour, $100 each additional. :)
<GoodJob> just because i used the word shit?
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey guys what benefit does glib have in the Compiz configuration. There is a plugin for it. Not sure what it doesn
<GoodJob> well, FUCK this then :D
<Luckrider> oh, ok beatifulsnow
<Some_Person> !swearing | GoodJob
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swearing - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kl4m> This guy is trolling since he's in
<Kl4m> On purpose or not
<Luckrider> good job mneptok
<beautifulsnow> >_> ip ban :P
<Luckrider> he can probly get around it
<Luckrider> I have done that on another server accidentally
<Luckrider> got to go
<Gnine> dude didnt see it coming
<ecubuntu> hey guys someone have linksys router WRT54GXXX?
<Some_Person> i wish hardy used this theme: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/Kerberos
<beautifulsnow> grrr mneptok its £ 147.8 per YEAR! :P not per visit :P but that's neat anyway... glad to see it available
<beautifulsnow> Heh I don't Some_Person
<mneptok> beautifulsnow: 1 year or 10 cases, whichever comes first.
<ecubuntu> ?
<paynito> I have a Buffer I/O error on device hdc
<paynito> when running
<paynito> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f -y
<paynito> is there a way to tell it to d/l everything and take the cd out?
<Some_Person> ugh, does ff keep freezing up with anyone else?
<beautifulsnow> Some_Person:  Lots of people came here asking for FF support after the update. I didn't have a problem w/ it so I'll zip it :x
<paynito> failed to fetch cdrom: /patch/patch_2.5.9-4_i386.deb Hash Sum mismatch
<Gnine> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Some_Person> i used ff3 on gutsy and it never froze, in fact it didnt freeze on hardy until today
<beautifulsnow> Is there a way I can make my wireless work after dist upgrade...? it's busted so I can't install anything to fix it until I.....  get wireless working :)
<Kl4m> paynito: you can use synaptic to remove the cdrom source or remove the cdrom line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<paynito> thank you
<paynito> with nano?
<pen> anyone know what prelinking is in ubuntu?
<sukke> i have had problems only with ff3 beta 5.
<Kl4m> pen: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prelink is an article about prelink
<ecubuntu> beatifulsnow what kind of router u have?
<sukke> not with beta 4 I am using in gutsy.
<beautifulsnow> ecubuntu: it doesn't matter, wireless worked fine with gutsy, its just heron broke the entire install
<Gnine> !wireless | beautifulsnow
<ubotu> beautifulsnow: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<doug2266778822_> is there a convert x to dvd for heron?
<Alan> Is ndiswrapper supposed to be in the default Hardy install?
<beautifulsnow> Gnine:  the thing is, how do I know what changed since the dist-upgrade? I didn't do it from  a iso, all I did was the update manager dist upgrade
<Alan> because this is a real pain when you have to guess and pick a load of packages from the net to try and get it working...
<Kl4m> doug2266778822_, what is "x" ?
<beautifulsnow> ^ like alan said.
<ecubuntu> I know beautifulsnow wifi work great in gutsy but in hardy no
<paynito> K14m thanks a lot man, this might be something
<paynito> no, i'm still getting an error on xkb-data~cvs.20080104.1-1ubuntu6_all.deb
<doug2266778822_> Kl4m: like xvid avi and other formats.
<Kl4m> paynito: did you apt-get update recently? maybe a package depends on another one which has been updated
<ubuntu-user100> hello...! i had everything working alright in hardy. after performing update, my screen resolution dropped to 800 x 600. am using nvidia quadro NVS 140M. ran nvidia-xconfig but did not help. any ideas?
<_Rambaldi_> can i change what some keys on my keyboard does? ie make my home buttom be backspace as well. i have a small backspace next to home and i keep hitting that instead
<\phil\> hello! goodbye!
<beautifulsnow> xD this is amazing... ugh. How did the update-manager -d break my system if it didn't install? It downloaded 4 hours worth of packages, BUT when it went to step 3 or whatever, the one where it actually INSTALLs, it aborted.
<Gnine> ubuntu-user100: try booting up in recovery mode and select 'fix xserver' option
<ubuntu-user100> gnine: will do
<beautifulsnow> _Rambaldi_ yes you can, that question however sounds more fit to be  in #ubuntu than #ubuntu+1. just go to.... (im not on ubuntu, don't know from memory) applications>system>preferences>keyboard shortcus
<paynito> apt-get update didn't fix it
<paynito> dpg:error processing /var/cache. . ./xkb-data_1.1~cvs.20080104.1-ubuntu6_all.deb trying to overwrite /etc/X11/xkb/types.dir, which is also in package xkeyboard-config
<Gnine> also, make sure your menu.lst is up-to-date
<Baby_Shambl3s> please check this as i have finally found the fiel for cairo-dock apparently the project still exist under a discreet domain :/ - http://pastebin.ca/995002, any suggestions to that warning are welcomed as long as it is helpful?
<_Rambaldi_> i asked it there as well beautifulsnow
<Baby_Shambl3s> *file
<beautifulsnow> ubuntu-user100: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    as root should work too
<Gnine> its easier my way
<beautifulsnow> oh ok :D I gotta remember that because I know ill need it soon enough lol
<tomd123> what does it mean for a bug to be triaged?
<beautifulsnow> What else is in recovery mode btw.... *wink*
<blackvd> Well so far I've been able to fix all my bugs after upgrading except the one bug I was hoping to be fixed isn't. That's the 30 second login time with gnome. Any clues in here?
<Baby_Shambl3s> please check this as i have finally found the fiel for cairo-dock apparently the project still exist under a discreet domain :/ - http://pastebin.ca/995002, any suggestions to that warning are welcomed as long as it is helpful?
<tomd123> blackvd, check if you have any wierd services,
<Gary_inNYC> When Hardy is officially available, will the apt repos get overwhelmed?  I'm thinking it may be better off for me to wait out the initial wave of people updating
<jimcooncat> hi, where can i find a mini-iso?
<jeroen-> nosrednaekim: you are 100% right about virtual box; wow what a great app :-)
<Alan> VirtualBox++
<blackvd> nothing unusual to me I feel like it must be compiz causing it don't know though
<_Rambaldi_> beautifulsnow, unfortunately there is a list of actions that can have shortcuts, invidual keys are not on the list
<nosrednaekim> jeroen-: thats only the -ose too
<Baby_Shambl3s> please check this as i have finally found the fiel for cairo-dock apparently the project still exist under a discreet domain :/ - http://pastebin.ca/995002, any suggestions to that warning are welcomed as long as it is helpful?
<nosrednaekim> jeroen-: the non-ose is even better
<jeroen-> one problem though, it doesnt install the kernel-module when istalling virtualbox-ose
<Gary_inNYC> virtualbox is a nice app, but i never was able to get my zen vision m player to successfully share a usb bus without issues
<jeroen-> nosrednaekim: well we are in for the open source :-)
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks
<dystopianray> virtualbox is awesome
<Luckrider> Baby_Shambl3s, try SimDock, it is availible in add/remove, and it is easy to use
<jeroen-> and if you install the kernel modele of virtualbox, you have to manually add your self tho the virtualbox group
<tomaasj> so now what  ?
<beautifulsnow> _Rambaldi_:  I wonder if this would help... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217091   and   http://web.mit.edu/answers/xwindows/xwindows_xmodmap.html
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there, is this the channel for hardy or for intrepid :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ?
<beautifulsnow> This is for hardy
<tomaasj> curious, upgrading worht it ?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Luckrider: yeha seen that but not as good its working for me but since its not installed through compile its has an extra folder which i doubt should be there, what i want to know is there any way to stop cairo-dock to stop looking for that or do i have to unninstall and compile it on my system?
<beautifulsnow> No, not yet tomaasj
<balgarath> might as well wait till final release at this point :)
<_Rambaldi_> it  just might be it. thanks beautifulsnow
<tomaasj> why not ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> beautifulsnow: will no longer be in a couple of hours :)
<beautifulsnow> tomaasj:  don't wait until tomorrow, wait until next month :P too many bugs :p
<tomaasj> ok !
<Luckrider> I am not sure Baby_shambl3s, I have never used Cairo dock as it did not install in my last install of ubuntu
<beautifulsnow> True Le-Chuck_ITA but in that case #ubuntu itself will become support channel for hardy too ;p
<jeroen-> well a lot lesser bugs than when gutsy arrived
<dystopianray> kubuntu 8.04 seems to have much less bugs than 7.10
<balgarath> I have less problems with gutsy->hardy beta than I did with feisty->gutsy
<tomaasj> dstill problem with wireless for dell inspiron laptop users ?  Like mine !
<Le-Chuck_ITA> bye all have a nice release
<x1250> tomaasj: yeah, go for it.
<jeroen-> another question: how can I see how many resoursed kernel modules are using; in other words does the virtualbox-module as any impact on performance (while not using)?
<balgarath> tomaasj, which model? I have the 1501, I just had to do a 1-liner to fix it
<paynito> xkeyboard depends on xkb-data depends on xkeyboard
<paynito> i can't install anything
<paynito> dpkg --unpack xkb-data
<paynito> fails trying to write /etc/X11/xkb/types.dir
<tomaasj> model: 6400
<balgarath> tomaasj, ubuntu1501.com has the fix for the wireless
<balgarath> tomaasj, should work on most dell wireless
<tomaasj> thanks for info.  Dreading to upgrade, though
<balgarath> tomaasj, other than that, I had no problems
<tomaasj> I'll try soon.
<tomaasj> off topic: trying to use gadu-gadu.  Cannot connect.  Why ?
<beautifulsnow> Does it give an error message?
<tomaasj> no.  Simply in red no connection established...
<joliver> I'm getting GPG errors with apt-get update.  any ideas?
<Asa_A> you too?
<joliver> Invalid signatures
<Asa_A> I came here to ask the same thing, I can't authentcat packages from main
<joliver> yeah, same apt line for me too
<joliver> I have two machines, one is good, one is broken.  odd
<slytherin> joliver: Asa_A: Is it a problem with specific mirror?
<joliver> yes, http://us.archive.ubuntu.com
<paynito> I think this is my bug
<paynito> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xkeyboard-config/+bug/213566
<paynito> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Asa_A> slytherin: idk, I was just about to run updates and it says it can't verify. How should I test?
<paynito> x-keyboard-config: Depends:xkb-data>=1.1~cvs.2008   but it is not installable
<dystopianray> Xorg segfaulted when I tried to play a dvd
<dystopianray> although playing the dvd worked after i logged in again
<joliver> slytherin: any idea?
<melter> is there a way to do both autoremove and purge?
<unstable> So I just changed everything in my sources.list from "gutsy" to "hardy" and did an apt-get update. What is the best way to upgrade now? "apt-get dist-upgrade" or use update-manager.. or what?
<Baby_Shambl3s> how do i extract a tar.bz2 file?
<unstable> Baby_Shambl3s: tar xvjf file.tar.bz2
<slytherin> joliver: yes, don't use that mirror, remove the 'us.' part of it. Asa_A, do the same
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213566 in xkeyboard-config "dapper->hardy missing files on upgrade" [High,Fix released]
<unstable> melter: apt-get remove --purge package?
<joliver> slytherin: trying now
<unstable> slytherin: yea, how can I switch my mirror to something faster, I'm in New York
<Kl4m> !bug 213566
<Baby_Shambl3s> unstable: thanx
<Kl4m> ok, doesn't work.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213566 in xkeyboard-config "dapper->hardy missing files on upgrade" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213566
<Kl4m> oh it does!
<gribouille> hi
<slytherin> unstable: I don't have idea of all the mirrors. There is a page on launchpad which lists all the mirrors and their status. But I don't have the link currently.
<melter> unstable: thanks, "apt-get autoremove --purge" looks like the right syntax
<Asa_A> slytherin: is that the same as switching to "main server" under repository settings in synaptic?
<Asa_A> slytherin: thanks, I switched it to "main server" and now I'm only getting the warnings for packages from people's PPAs (I know they aren't signed)
<slytherin> Asa_A: Can't say, I never managed mirrors from synaptic
<Alan> how am i supposed to configure my screen resolutions with an nvidia graphics card?
<joliver> slytherin: thanks man, that worked
<tomd123> does the alternate or server cd have the option to install the minimal environment?
<slytherin> tomd123: What do you mean by minimal?
<tomd123> slytherin: I mean install only the cli
<gribouille> when I type /etc/init.d/networking start, it doesn't work. I have to type dhclient
<ssam> tomd123, the server one has
<joliver> slytherin: I appreciate your help
<ssam> tomd123, not sure about the alternate
<jc_denton> there is also a mini.iso (dunno if already for hardy)
<slytherin> tomd123: alternate one has, not sure of server cd
<laszlok> Alan: do all the resolutions not show up in Sytem->Preferences->Screen Resolution ?
<tomd123> is there a page where it mentions the differences between the cd versions, alternate, server, desktop?
<tomd123> minimal
<tomd123> I couldn't find any
<slytherin> tomd123: Desktop is Live CD + Graphical installer. Alternate is text installer, no live CD, but it installed same packages as Desktop CD. Server installs server specific packages such as lamp stack.
<Alan> laszlok, no, i get 480x320 and 640x480 :(
<ssam> tomd123, anything specific you need to know
<laszlok> Alan: do you have the nvidia restricted driver installed?
<tomd123> slytherin: so I guess I will go with the mini.iso, I just want to install the cli and that's it
<jorgp> is it safe to upgrade to gutsy to hardy today?
<Alan> laszlok, yes
<jorgp> from gutsy to hardy
<slytherin> tomd123: mini.iso? never heard about it, where did you get it?
<Gnine> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<slytherin> jorgp: what do you think might not be safe?
<beautifulsnow> !automate
<tomd123> ﻿(03:56:11 PM) jc_denton: there is also a mini.iso (dunno if already for hardy)
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<laszlok> Alan: did you upgrade to hardy and maybe there is an old xorg.conf still on your machine?
<jorgp> slytherin, well, since the release it not tell tomorrow, I was not sure if I should wait or can go ahead and change my sources.list
<Alan> laszlok, nope, new install
<Alan> laszlok, should i be using the nvidia settings thing to set this up? at the moment, i haven't touched the graphics config in any way since install
<Alan> apart from installing the restricted driver
<slytherin> ﻿Alan: go to System->Preferences->Main Menu, You should find a tool 'Screens and Graphics' enable it, then launch it from menu, it should help you to generate an xorg.conf file suitable to your hardware.
<beautifulsnow> is there a way to... install wireless drivers from my gutsy cd... since those worked fine in gutsy?
<slytherin> beautifulsnow: which card?
<Alan> slytherin, i tried that on the beta and it never did anything, but i'll give it another go...
<slytherin> jorgp: I don't think there will be many changes since now till release.
<beautifulsnow> Ummm... don't know off the top of my head, but I know that it worked pronto! as soon as I installed gutsy. (goes see what card it is)
<laszlok> Alan: i had the same issue, but as soon as I installed the restricted driver and restarted, the dialog let me put it up to 1400x1050
<slytherin> Alan: it does save new xorg.conf and then you will have to restart X (Ctrl +Alt +Backspace). Please note that it will also forcefully log you out
<beautifulsnow> slytherin: intel pro 3945abg
<Alan> yay, that broke it...
<beautifulsnow> Can I, slytherin? I always connect online through wirelss, never cable since I don't have a eth cable. so the gutsy cd  has got to have the drivers on them
<Cygoku> ubuntu+1 ?
<jbroome> yes
<slytherin> beautifulsnow: don't think gutsy drivers wil work. you are the second person telling me that 3945 is broken. See if there is any bug for it.
<Alan> yay, finally worked :D
<beautifulsnow> Thanks, Ill look online slytherin (found a ubuntuforums thread already, nice!) mmm.. what I don't understand is... hardy didn't really install, me thinks .. I mean.. I did  ... upgrade-manager -d    and it downloaded everything... then as soon as it was going to  installing, it crashed emerald, firefox, and a bunch of others, then it crashed the upgrade manager itself.... so... how did it install ? O.o
<laszlok> Alan: what did you do to fix it?
<slytherin> beautifulsnow: try to do 'sudo apt-get -f install' and then ﻿'sudo apt-get -f ubuntu-desktop'. I am assuming you are using ubuntu and not kubuntu or xubuntu
<Alan> laszlok, erm, well, xorg died and the configuration thing came up, and i just had to mess with it for a while till it worked correctly
<Alan> laszlok, annoying nvidia bug of VGA monitors ALWAYS coming before DVI monitors makes life a little difficult
<Alan> laszlok, as in, no matter which i say is the default monitor, it always uses the VGA one
<Baby_Shambl3s> it works it works... it si alive muahahahahaha :D took freaking long with my newbness but cairo works and is transparent without compiz/beryl hahahaha
<laszlok> Alan: haha, well if it works, then good job :)
<nosrednaekim> Baby_Shambl3s: metacity?
<_Rambaldi_> is there a command to output text to screen not just terminal
<Baby_Shambl3s> nosrednaekim: oh that yeah ive got xcompmgr installed that did :D no long configuration just out of the box
<ubuntu-user100> beautiful...: remember me, you suggested dpkg-reconfigure... and gnine suggested - fix xserver?
<nosrednaekim> Baby_Shambl3s: ah ok... so you are running on Xrender?
<ubuntu-user100> beauti...: dpkg did not work. fix xserver worked.
<Alan> oooh, does metacity's compositing actually work?
<Baby_Shambl3s> nosrednaekim: o_0 maybe dont crash my happy time after all it took me to get this and find the packages but yeah im sure i am "i think"....
<ubuntu-user100> beautiful...: how ever when i try to enable visual effects it says - desktop effects could not be enabled
<slytherin> Alan: yes it does and seems to be faster to me. But it may not work for all.
<Alan> i hope it does work
<ubuntu-user100> beauti...: earlier compiz was working fine. fyi, i have nvidia quadro NVS 140M
<Alan> because to be completely fair, all 3d-desktop wms suck
<slytherin> Alan: ok, that is fair enough. :-D
<ad> where is the IRC Release Party !!!????
<Gnine> ubuntu-user100: check system>administration>system monitor, you should be using kernel 2.6.24-16 ... if not then you need to update your grub's menu.lst
<nosrednaekim> #ubuntu-release-party
<beautifulsnow> making cookies, just saw your message: " slytherin: beautifulsnow: try to do 'sudo apt-get -f install' and then ﻿'sudo apt-get -f ubuntu-desktop'. " ....thing is, hardy doesn't like  my wireless card when it worked before, so I can't :P
<fation_linuX> ad : #ubuntu-release-party
<ubuntu-user100> gnine: am using 2.6.24-16-generic
<Baby_Shambl3s> nosrednaekim: I should probably do a tut for this as online info is all outdated the links are all bronken and most are using the old berilous domain which took the longest to find :/
<Gnine> now check system>administration>hardware drivers and enable whatever nvidia driver is in there
<b13> when dose it come out??
<beautifulsnow> Tomorrow!
<slytherin> b13: when it is ready. :-P
<b13> today is Tomorrow!
<venik> How do I upgrade from the network?
<beautifulsnow> ... what?
<venik> Adept does not offer that option
<nosrednaekim> Baby_Shambl3s: please do....
<b13> hmm where do you live?
<ubuntu-user100> gnine: i don't see any drivers there. i did install restricted thingy earlier.
<nosrednaekim> not that I useGNOME ;)
<beautifulsnow> regardless of where you are, it's tomorrow.
<ltracy_> Hi.  Has anyone else had problems with wireless after upgrading to Hardy?  My wireless adapter is still present, but I can no longer get it to associate with access points I didn't have a problem with before.  My card is a Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx
<korte1975> suse rulez!
<beautifulsnow> Yeah ltracy_ ...  mine doenst work anymore either :(
<ltracy_> oh wait.. that is my wired :)
<slytherin> korte1975: is that a breaking news?
<b13> april 24 0:21
<beautifulsnow> Im gonna make cookies so I feel better.. :(
<Baby_Shambl3s> nosrednaekimlready thinking about it and it works on hardy with one glitch "probably not a glitch just setting issues" it runs on top which it shouldnt, going through the settings now
<_derspankster> I have a strange FF3 problem. FF3 fails to resolve www.dslreports.com.  The site is reachable on other machines on my network.
<b13> i can't wait any longer
<korte1975> ubuntu sucks
<slytherin> b13: upgrade now.
<ltracy_> beautifulsnow: What kind of card do you have?
<Gnine> maybe the system needs a reboot, ubuntu-user100 , so the kernel can load the proprietary driver in 'hardware drivers'
<beautifulsnow> b13. go to  ubuntu.com it says ONE DAY TO GO. in other words. its tomorrow. tomorrow for you, tomorrow for me, and tomorrow for that guy over there picking his nose lol
<ltracy_> Mine is Intel Pro/Wireless 3945ABG
<slytherin> _derspankster: have you tried with any other browser?
<Gnine> otherwise thats all i could tell about it
<histo> Lots of updates hopefully it fixes a few issues i'm having.  .mov and .mpg lock the system.  And its horribly slow compared to gutsy
<b13> not on my computer
<beautifulsnow> ltracy_: its wireless intel pro 3945
<beautifulsnow> same as yours
<b13> it says comming soon
<ltracy_> grr
<b13> soon!
<ltracy_> beautifulsnow: Maybe it'll be fixed tomorrow ;)
<korte1975> try opensuse
<slytherin> histo: never seen that. what are you using to play them?
<beautifulsnow> b13 there's a BROWN picture next to the "coming soon" message.
<ubuntu-user100> gnine: will try rebooting.
<beautifulsnow> Read what's on it b13
<b13> i will do a screen shot for you
<_derspankster> slytherin: yes, FF2 on this machine running 8.04 cannot resolve it either, nor can Opera
<b13> brb
<beautifulsnow> I thought I was blind >_>
<beautifulsnow> Please do b133
<histo> Whatever default movie player is totem
<slytherin> _derspankster: then I don't think it is Firefox problem
<histo> There are tons of problems with my 915 card that still need to be worked out.
<beautifulsnow> how the heck am I going to install hardy when hardy itself broke my wireless >_>
<Zambezi> korte1975: Anything else intelligent on your mind?
<b13> no, today is the day
<_derspankster> slytherin: perhaps not but no other sites seem affected
<histo> beautifulsnow: i noticed a few updates ago that the settings for my wireless connection were blown out.  Basically it lost the wep key
<slytherin> histo: which driver are you using? You can check that from /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Zambezi> Oh. Did he part or did he get kicked? kortel1975.
<beautifulsnow> lost your wep key? that's easy to get back isn't it? just go to your router config page
<b13> http://img501.imageshack.us/img501/6015/soonij3.png
<b13> http://img501.imageshack.us/img501/6015/soonij3.png
<histo> slytherin: sure one sec
<b13> see
<beautifulsnow> might need to clear your cache ;)
<b13> you clear your cache
<beautifulsnow> I haven't logged on windows for almost a week, and I *just* did, and that image popped out ;p
<histo> slytherin: there is no driver specified in the new xorg.  just says Configured Video Device
<beautifulsnow> The 1 day to go one
<b13> but when today?
<slytherin> histo: Did you upgrade from gutsy or is it new install?
<beautifulsnow> Like  an hour ago? the thing is I just went to the website :P
<histo> slytherin: fresh install
<slytherin> histo: any sample movie?
<histo> slytherin: Xorg.conf is completely different.
<b13> when it is released? what hour?
<b13> what minute?
<beautifulsnow> its not known yet >.>
<slytherin> histo: can you paste xorg.conf in pastebin.
<beautifulsnow> its still in development
<Sporting> Me wants it... My precious!!! Ó foda-se...
<beautifulsnow> Ewww sporting sucks
<slytherin> b13: Why don't you upgrade now. What difference is it going to make?
<Prez00> for people who upgraded from gutsy to hardy, any special caveats?
<b13> ok i gonna kill myself
<Sporting> :D
<Gnine> you wont find much in hardy's xorg.conf
<b13> can't wait
<slytherin> Prez00: intel 3945 wireless seems to be problematic
<beautifulsnow> well nothings stopping you from upgrading. just have to run update-manager  -d
<Prez00> slytherin: sweet, the one i got, haha!
<Sporting> yes it does
<histo> slytherin: yeah one sec
<Prez00> slytherin: i am assuming it now uses iwl3945 driver isntead of ipw3945
<beautifulsnow> just doesn't work at all :(
<slytherin> Prez00: yes it does AFAIK
<Prez00> slytherin: i have been testing iwl3945 for at least a couple of months, so I guess I can recompile driver and get it to work..
<beautifulsnow> when you do please send it to me and ill send you chocolate chip cookies lol
<Prez00> if you need to upgrade iwl3945 you need: http://linuxwireless.sipsolutions.net/en/users/Download for kernels above 2.6.24
<histo> slytherin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64141/
<BHSPitMonkey> What happened to the Secure WebDav option in "Connect to Server"?
<ubuntu-user100> gnine: it worked finally :-D
<ubuntu-user100> gnine: i did this - reinstalled restricted package(appropriate version). then the nvidia driver appeared in hardware drivers list. enabled the driver, rebooted, and then enabled visual effects. phew.
<jac0b> I am trying to adjust my mouse speed but nothing is working
<Gnine> thats all there is to it
<ltracy_> Prez00: what is that... if I go get a better iwl3945 by wireless will work again?
<ltracy_> *my
<slytherin> histo: Ok. Have you restarted the machine since the upgrade?
<ubuntu-user100> gnine: i think when i updated the kernel got updated(or some thing like that), and then the restricted package was not properly linked to the kernel. what do you think?
<Gnine> yup
<ubuntu-user100> gnine, beautful... : thanks
<RichW> Hello, My Router sees my laptop hostname as RICHIE-LAPTOP but i cannot ping the host name under the terminal.. although the IP adress works... but thats not the point!
<RichW> Can anyone help me?
<dvs> all of my music, pics etc... are on my windows partition.  how do i have it automatically mount when i login?
<histo> slytherin: i'm installing new updates now to bring it to current.
<histo> slytherin: then i'll restart if you want.
<RichW> dvs: Does it have to automatically mount... would "Mount when you access it" be ok?
<slytherin> histo: what I meant to say, I am not sure if currently you are using the new default driver for intel cards. So see if you still have problem after restart.
<dvs> RichW: that's what it does now
<histo> slytherin: did they recently update the driver?
<histo> slytherin: I see they updated the kernel
<RichW> dvs: Assuming you want a friendly GUI way, Im not aware of any.. although someone else may.. try some googling too.
<RichW> dvs: If you dont mind being techincal.. you can modify /etc/fstab but be careful!
<slytherin> histo: When did you actually upgrade to hardy?
<histo> slytherin: it was a fresh install I believe right before it went beta
<slytherin> histo: I think there has been driver update after that, but I will have to check.
<histo> slytherin: Can't remember i've been so busy at work.  I always test on this laptop.  And like I say i've noticed a HUGE speed difference and video problems.  Especially FF3 scrolling.
<histo> slytherin: still installing updates
<dvs> i don't even know what fstab is, i prolly shouldn't edit it
<Gnine> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<tretle> what timezone is the hardy countdown referring to?
<AnswerGuy> dvs: it's a text file stored in /etc/ which describes the device, mount point, filesystem type, and mount options of each filesystem -- and it a couple other fields which are described in chapter 5 of the system man (manual) pages
<AnswerGuy> And, if you don't understand it, then editing it could be rather inconvenient; you could end up unable to reboot the system --- which would be booting from your rescue disc and fixing it.
<dvs> it doesn't look real hard,  i just have to get the appropriate names for the variables...
<AnswerGuy> tretle: I was wondering something like that, too.  At what time will the official ISO images be released?  Will the tell us if today's rc is identical to the release?
<dvs> http://moourl.com/gc8iv is what i was looking at
<AnswerGuy> dvs: it isn't difficult at all, for UNIX/Linux sysadmins; but stupid little assumptions can bite you.
<axion>  +
<dvs> i think i'll let it go til i get betterz at teh compewterz
<b13> ok i killed myself... now waiting again...
<slytherin> Where is the countdown? It should be easy to tell which timezone it refers to
<AnswerGuy> dvs: feel free to post your intended fstab to one of those paste servers and ask us to look it over
<b13> dunno
<slytherin> tretle: where is the countdown?
<beautifulsnow> OH HAI, what time of what timezone and what date in that timezone will hardy be released? I don't understand what "tomorrow" means.
<SammIndustrie> beautiful snow - you beat me to the question :p
<beautifulsnow> People keep asking maybe every 5 minutes :p
<AnswerGuy> Generally it's reasonably safe if you make a copy, edit your fstab with a proper text editor (vi, nano, nedit) ... NOT a word processor, and if you use that new entry to perform a test mount (using the command shell)
<mib_pc817c> im having issues with my wifi droping in and out
<slytherin> can anyone point me to countdown?
<AnswerGuy> So, if I create a new entry like:
<crimsun> /topic Sorry, you're all late.  Ubuntu 8.04 released two weeks ago.
<mib_pc817c> wusb54gv4 and the router is 54gs
<b13> tomorrow means today. war means peace
<SammIndustrie> pffft
<mib_pc817c> the connection keeps falling out
<AnswerGuy>   /dev/sdc1       /mnt/thumb       ext3      noatime      0 0
<AnswerGuy> ... and I then issue the command: sudo mount /mnt/thumb
<mib_pc817c> it connects but the connection is very week and it drops out
<mib_pc817c> can anyone help me
<BHSPitMonkey> WebDAV support seems broken in Hardy, via Nautilus
<beautifulsnow> isn't hardys new kernel supposed to access drives in realtime..?
<AnswerGuy> If that works then I can be reasonably sure that the entry is correct; and if I didn't mess with any lines in the file than I should be fine.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/188226
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188226 in linux "Kernel should use CONFIG_FAIR_CGROUP_SCHED" [High,Triaged]
<crimsun> beautifulsnow: as opposed to...?
 * AnswerGuy teaches sysadmin classes, BTW
<beautifulsnow> mib_pc817c:  if no one responds its most likely because they don't know, try another time or stay tuned for an answer. sorry :(
<Alan> how do i know if something is using pulseaudio?
<DanaG> My bug there: lovely bug.
<DanaG> Vunderful -- it also causes stuttery audio.
<slytherin> Alan: it depends on what that 'something' is
<SammIndustrie> anybody finetuned VIA graphics to allow desktop effects?
<RAOF> SammIndustrie: I'm pretty sure the drivers just don't support enough features to make that work.
<AnswerGuy> beautifulsnow: your statement doesn't really work:  kernels don't "access drives" (in real-time or otherwise).
<Alan> slytherin, sorry, i mean "anything"
<AnswerGuy> kernels *provide* the drivers through which drives are accessed.  And they read the partition tables from them to perform the mapping of partitions to devices
<Alan> I'm running MPD without an explicitly configured sound output
<SammIndustrie> RAOF - in gutsy i managed to do it, but i can't remember when. this graphics card supported vista glass, so it shouldn't be a problem!
<DanaG> I want that damn scheduler FIXED!
<DanaG> Argh.
<Alan> I basically want to see if i'm having any of the fabled sound issues....
<DanaG> Or at least ADDRESSED in some way.
<AnswerGuy> When you hotplug devices (drives or other stuff like mice) then there are kernel drivers which spawn off processes to run the hotplug utilities --- and those then call back through the kernel (via system calls)
<slytherin> Alan: MPD doesn't seem to be using pulseaudio
<Alan> slytherin, fair enough, would explain why i don't get stuttery audio then :P
<AnswerGuy> ... which accesses drives (possibly triggering the loading of kernel modules and other stuff)
<Alan> slytherin, how about xine-ui?
<slytherin> DanaG: shouting here is not gonna help, file a bug
<DanaG> It IS a bug!
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/188226
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188226 in linux "Kernel should use CONFIG_FAIR_CGROUP_SCHED" [High,Triaged]
<kingv> so 804 comes out tonight at midnight us central time??
<slytherin> Alan: not sure, have not used xine in long time. All the gstreamer apps should be using pulseaudio by default.
<AnswerGuy> But that's been true since long before hardy.  Hardy probably has refined the scripts and configuration for a wider variety of USB, firewire, camera, fibre channel and other hot-pluggable devices.
<pat_> Hey i installed hardy with wubi and the firt time i booted i saw my windows partition but now i cant find it :-/
<beautifulsnow> crimsun: read online (forgot where, im not on my computer ATM) that the new kernel accesses the harddrive on demand, instead of "ok I want this song" *writes I want this song*...*realizes the computer is asking for the song* *gets song* but I don't kniow how to explain, im not a computer person :) Just read it online on a interview *shrug* O.o
<jac0b> why doesn´t hary have xmms
<slytherin> DanaG: ask on #ubuntu-devel
<jac0b> hardy*
<Alan> slytherin, well, then, looks like my choice of apps will shield me from the problem
<Alan> yay!
<slytherin> jac0b: it is there in universe repository
<crimsun> DanaG: be careful.  That bug isn't really a bug.
<slytherin> jac0b: opps, it doesn't seem to be there
<Rynor> why do people still use xmms.. it's so old
<Rynor> try audacious instead
<crimsun> DanaG: enabling that option just happens to /mask/ the real bug
<jac0b> or audaicious
<Prez00> ltracy_: sorry, was't looking, it's just newest drivers fro intel 3945 wireless, someone was mentioning they were kinda troublesome on Hardy... so just in case, you can try those...
<slytherin> jac0b: ﻿audacious is there
<jac0b> yea I am installing it now
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone having an issue with hibernate etc... on 2.6.24-15-generic (#1 SMP Tue Apr 8 00:33:51 UTC 2008) this kernel?
<jac0b> do you any of you know why my mouse is sooooo slowwww
<crimsun> DanaG: the real bug is referenced here: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=e2df9e0905136eebeca66eb9a994ca48d0fa7990
<kingv> does anyone know when is the 8.04 supposed to come out? central midnight +6 US?
<Lunks> Suddenly my WLAN doesn't show up anymore in network manager when I click on it
<Lunks> So I'm figuring out how to set up WPA using WPA_supplicant
<slytherin> jac0b: why don't you like rhythmbox?
<Lunks> But what might have happened for it to just dissapear?
<ptn107> kingv: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=763394
<slytherin> Lunks: was it configured manually previously?
<jac0b> slytherin: its okay I prefer amarok
<Lunks> slytherin: not sure
<pat_> Hey i installed hardy with wubi and the firt time i booted i saw my windows partition but now i cant find it :-/
<jac0b> but audcious is quicker
<slytherin> kingv: do you a know where there is a countdown? I would like to stop all these questions but I don't know which countdown people are referring to.
<kingv> ptn107, thanks
<NukeSkyjumper> anyone get sound working in wine in hardy?
<kingv> slytherin, i
<kingv> slytherin, im just looking at the main site. just not sure of exact time :S
<slytherin> Lunks: check in System -> Administration -> Network. See if roaming mode is enabled for your wireless card
<crimsun> NukeSkyjumper: pasuspender -- wine foo.exe
<RAOF> SammIndustrie: Really?  Hm.  Maybe you can run Xgl on your VIA card?
<kingv> slytherin, unfortunately nobody know the time.
<Lunks> slytherin: yeah, it's set to roam
<slytherin> Lunks: which card is it?
<crimsun> Alan: libxine is configured to try PulseAudio first then fall back to ALSA gracefully.
<Lunks> slytherin: b43
<Lunks> Wireless works
<slytherin> Sergeant_Pony: you should upgrade your system
<Lunks> But it's not so simple to configure things as WPA PSK =\
<crimsun> Lunks: meaning with interfaces(5) and wpa_supplicant.conf?  Sure it is.
<Sergeant_Pony> slytherin I did this morning...
<quittt>  why my other partitions do not appear on the desktop, since they're mounted????
<NukeSkyjumper> crimsun: still can't get any audio in winecfg's audio test with any of the 3 drivers
<Lunks> crimsun: not sure what you're saying but yes, it's working with other things, it's just Network Manager that's broken.
<slytherin> Lunks: I am surprised, for my card, NM automatically showed me the dialog for pass-phrase.
<jac0b> how do you make natilus open to a specfic folder
<crimsun> NukeSkyjumper: is wine configured to use oss or alsa?
<NukeSkyjumper> crimsun: doesn't matter, doesn't work with either
<NukeSkyjumper> (in winecfg's audio tab)
<slytherin> jac0b: what do you mean?
<crimsun> NukeSkyjumper: sudo lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<Prefix> how do i set panel programs shortcuts to open files when i drag on onto it?
<Lunks> slytherin: When you click it on the tray, it shows up 'Wireless Networks' and a list, also some options like 'Create a new wireless network' and such
<Lunks> I don't have this on mine anymore. =\
<NukeSkyjumper> crimsun: just pulseaudio and the gnome mixer
<slytherin> Lunks: is  it now showing any network?
<NukeSkyjumper> crimsun: i can cat files to /dev/dsp and /dev/audio just fine
<Lunks> slytherin: Just 'manual network'
<crimsun> NukeSkyjumper: if you can, then it's definitely a wine issue.
<Lunks> slytherin: I right click it and there's no "Enable Wireless", which should have.
<jac0b> slytherin: well my shortcuts don work
<slytherin> Lunks: have you recently upgraded to hardy? and have you restarted after that? Also are you sure the firmware for your card is loaded?
<crimsun> NukeSkyjumper: you can rule out pulseaudio definitely if you pkill pulseaudio
<Prefix> whats the thing i stick after making a lancher for a program that means i can like drag stuff onto it and it opens with that program?
 * NukeSkyjumper tries
<crimsun> NukeSkyjumper: however, pasuspender -- foo is the recommended method.
<slytherin> jac0b: which shortcuts?
<dwidmann> With nfs, if you export say, /nfs/blah, on the guest machine could you mount something like say, /nfs/blah/bleh even the /nfs/blah/bleh wasn't explicitly exported and /nfs/blah was?
<NukeSkyjumper> crimsun: yeah, no sound at all even without pulseaudio running
<slytherin> Prefix: I think the command of program should be something like 'command %u'. May not work with all programs
<crimsun> NukeSkyjumper: right, time to troubleshoot your wine config
<Lunks> slytherin: Wireless works, I use Hardy for like a month now.
<crimsun> NukeSkyjumper: just as a sanity-check, make sure you haven't muted the appropriate mixer element(s)
<jac0b> slytherin: I made a shortcut to my storage drive in my top bar but now it doesn work
<NukeSkyjumper> crimsun: winecfg is returning "audio test failed"
<Lunks> slytherin: And yes, I'm sure I've got firmware set for my wireless card; If I hadn't it would not work
<slytherin> jac0b: can't help much.
<slytherin> Lunks: Right. Might be good to file a bug. But make sure you specify which card exactly. b43 is driver name.
<Lunks> BCM4311 it'd be. :)
<Alan> crimsun, shame :(
<crimsun> NukeSkyjumper: I don't use wine, so I'm of no use there.  If audio works otherwise, that's what I care about.
<crimsun> Alan: why shame?
<Lunks> slytherin: I believe I'll just wait for Hardy release, download it, burn and reinstall. :P
<slytherin> Lunks: ahh then it might be problem. Don't think 4311 has full support.
<Alan> crimsun, because of the fact pulseaudio appears to make a mess of sound, so i'll have to find a way to not use it?
<NukeSkyjumper> crimsun: thanks anyway
<slytherin> Lunks: or it is possible that the firmware has been changed since you last downloaded it.
<Lunks> slytherin: It was working fine. It works fine. B43 supports 4311.
<crimsun> Alan: it doesn't make a mess of sound.  It works wonderfully for apps that support it natively.  What is a "mess" are the apps that /don't/.
<Alan> crimsun, so that's the root of the stuttering sound?
<Lunks> slytherin: If it changed, wireless wouldn't work at all. My problem is not with my wireless connection, it's with network manager.
<crimsun> the stuttering sound is a scheduler issue.  I gave DanaG the URL above.
<slytherin> Lunks: Ok. I am out of ideas. :-P
<Lunks> slytherin: Maybe I could do a dpkg-reconfigure, but I'm not so sure which package I should do it.
<crimsun> Alan: namely, http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=e2df9e0905136eebeca66eb9a994ca48d0fa7990
<Alan> crimsun, either way, looks like ubuntu is being shipped with an "impaired user experience" :(
<Alan> crimsun, so we'll have to wait till 8.10 to see this disappear? or is the patch going to get backported?
<NukeSkyjumper> anyone know how to start pulseaudio manually? "/etc/init.d/pulseaudio start" doesn't do it
<Kill_X> anyone got a hint which plugin brasero needs to write to DVD-RAM ?
<Lunks> Hmm going to try some stuff. :D
<crimsun> NukeSkyjumper: we don't use the system-wide daemon by default.  It's started via esd compatibility in GNOME session.
<crimsun> Alan: I don't know; that's not my decision.
<NukeSkyjumper> crimsun: ah. is there a command to do so?
<crimsun> esd&, pulseaudio -vv&, etc.
<NukeSkyjumper> thanks
<Alan> crimsun, fair enough - thanks for the info btw, nice to understand what's going wrong :)
 * slytherin time to hit bed
<crimsun> Alan: trust me, it's much more complicated, but that's essentially it.
<crimsun> I would love to be able to ship a proper PulseAudio config, but we have too many support issues as-is.
<Alan> crimsun, I realise, but i mean that it's a kernel bug which has been noted and "fixed"
<Alan> rather than pulseaudio itself
<Alan> I guess it only manifests itself noticably in an inherently real-time application
<crimsun> it manifests itself in just about any situation with multiple GUI apps.
<edugonch> hello, I need to change the resolution in my 8.04 system, but in xorg.conf I can't find it, is there a new file to change this? I need to do it manually
<edugonch> thanks
<NukeSkyjumper> crimsun: FYI, sound was likely working in wine all along. the "audio test" in winecfg was broken
<crimsun> NukeSkyjumper: good.
<peeps[work]> the new browser start page looks SO MUCH better
<peeps[work]> http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<thebigham> i hate firefox 3
<thebigham> how can i install firefox 2
<thebigham> and get rid of firefox 3
<peeps[work]> thebigham, apt-get install firefox-2
<TheInfinity> thebigham: uninstall old ff and install ff-2?
<peeps[work]> I personally you can have them both installed simultaneously
<peeps[work]> doesn't hurt anything
<ethana2> i can't use ff2
<ethana2> I just can't stand it anymore
<ethana2> ff3 FTW
<TheInfinity> opera ftw *run away* ;)
<ethana2> heh
<ethana2> good luck running that on the PS3.
<peeps[work]> well, the fact is ff3 is still beta, so IMO it really shouldn't be the default
<ethana2> hmmmm
<ethana2> peeps, we have unity now
<TheInfinity> peeps[work]: its because of LTS
<ethana2> if we go let fedora and suse stomp us all over
<ethana2> we may loose that
<slackd00d> ff3b5 works great for me. i dont mind it being default
<peeps[work]> i do web development, so I gotta test in ff2, and we don't officially support ff3, so I don't really use it at all
<peeps[work]> i don't really have any point to make, just sayin
<slackd00d> gotcha
<crimsun> that's why ff2 is still supported.
<SmileyChris> I got asked to restart firefox by the OS after today's updates, but it's still b5... i was a bit confused
<ISS_Student> I installed the beta of 8.04 and my sound worked fine then I did all the updates and sound stopped working. I just downloaded the RC iso does anybody know if there were issues with sound
<crimsun> sigh
<crimsun> there are a TON of issues with sound.
<DanaG> AArgh
<DanaG> I'm getting pissed off at my school's login agent.
<crimsun> just simulate the upgrade and let us know.
<peeps[work]> last i checked, ff3 had some issues with svg
<DanaG> It's dropping me, without notice, every 15 minutes or so.
<respider> there will be a 8.04 and a 8.04 LTS or its the same?
<peeps[work]> same
<crimsun> respider: depends what you install.
<DanaG> So, I have NO idea whatsoever what things I've said that people have heard.
<CataKlysmiC> Anticipation dammit
<DanaG> And I have no idea what things OTHERS have said, that I've missed.
<crimsun> DanaG: eh, nothing important.  I gave you a URL, that's about it.
<crimsun> DanaG: namely, http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=e2df9e0905136eebeca66eb9a994ca48d0fa7990
<crimsun> DanaG: that's the /real/ issue, not the enabling of CONFIG_FAIR_CGROUP_SCHED
<thebigham> i got sound issues too
<thebigham> i can barely hear anything on max volume
<peeps[work]> hehe, misleading headline: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-8.04-lts-desktop
<crimsun> peeps[work]: Ubuntu 8.04 /is/ LTS.
<crimsun> peeps[work]: Kubuntu is not, neither is Xubuntu.  Nor Ubuntu Studio.  Nor mythbuntu.
<peeps[work]> crimsun, i know that.  i meant the fact that the headline says it has been released already
<CataKlysmiC> I have a very sincere questen to ask, any developers around?
<crimsun> CataKlysmiC: of..?
<crimsun> peeps[work]: sure, it's misleading.
<CataKlysmiC> Does ubuntu equal 42
<quaddi> is this the right place to ask for some ufw help?
<beautifulsnow> Yeah go ahead and ask quaddi
<Dh08> Hi, i am looking for a good burning software for Hardy, mainly to burn DVDs, ISOS, and data cd/dvd.?
<crimsun> quaddi: no, you should use answers.launchpad.net for ufw.
<crimsun> I would say bug jd.... but he'd probably kill me.
<beautifulsnow> Ummm doesn't Brasero do that dh08?
<dassouki> what time is the release expected ? I'd like to get it before my flight tomorrow morning haha
<interawi> Dh08: I believe hardy comes with new burning software to replace nautilus for cd burning
<beautifulsnow> I woudlnt do that dassouki, if you get it, install it, and its buggy, then you have your flight, you're gonna be in for some trouble :p
<dassouki> beautifulsnow, good point :D and hopefully the dual screen is better on hardy. i'm just suffering with gutsy :(
<quaddi> im trying to open a game port to host games, i used ufw allow **port number***, ufw status tells me its allowed anywhere, but namp tells me its closed, and I still cant host games
<Dh08>  Brasero does do it ; is it the the most effective one?
<DarphBobo> Dh08, Applications> sound & video > Brasero Disc Burning
<beautifulsnow> Meh, I've never had any problems with Brarsero and I use it for a lot of different stuff. I don't know if it's the best though
<DarphBobo> Dh08, you can also try k3b
<crimsun> quaddi: got a home "router"?
<quaddi> yes and the ports are correctly forwarded
<Dh08> ok, thank you DarphBobo...:-)
<crimsun> quaddi: verify that you can telnet localhost port
<strtok> anyone know why when i execute "jarsigner" i get a list of packages that support jarsigner, even though i've already installed sun-java5-jdk?
<quaddi> nc fails at the port i need
<crimsun> quaddi: what's the default policy?
<quaddi> allow
<Sajuukkhar> hey guys just updated to hardy
<Sajuukkhar> but now there is something wrong with my Xorg.conf file
<crimsun> quaddi: did you troubleshoot with `sudo iptables -nL'?
<quaddi> no i ahve not
<quaddi> *have
<strtok> update-alternatives for java is broken i think
<quaddi> how do I interpret this?
<Seveas> strtok, update-java-alternatives :)
<strtok> no way
<strtok> :P
<crimsun> quaddi: well, where does your rule appear?
<strtok> hrm
<strtok> Seveas: that didn't set it for jarsigner
<strtok> ls -al javac
<strtok> er
<strtok> or javac
<strtok> they both still point to java-gcj
<quaddi> its there, but Im not certain if it requires a source and destination (tcp and udp are accounted for)
<strtok> update-java-alternatives: jdk alternative does not exist: /usr/lib/jvm/ia32-java-1.5.0-sun/bin/javac
<strtok> update-java-alternatives: jdk alternative does not exist: /usr/lib/jvm/ia32-java-1.5.0-sun/bin/jarsigner
<strtok> sorry for double liner
<crimsun> quaddi: it doesn't require one.  If the host is omitted, it defaults to "this host".
<quaddi> then it seem my rule is accurate
<quaddi> but the port is still not open
<Sajuukkhar> ok heres my probelm, hardy cant find drivers for my i810, my mouse my wacom, also says it has an IO error 104 on the Xserver
<LogicalDash> I had Gutsy set up to launch "alltray thunderbird -na" on startup, thus starting thunderbird but keeping it in the systray. The same thing on Hardy fails to act *on Thunderbird* half the time, instead giving me a generic Alltray icon that does nothing; otherwise, it does give me the Thunderbird icon, but Thunderbird also starts in a visible window, which sort of defeats the purpose. Is there anything I can do about this?
<crimsun> quaddi: have you checked /var/log/syslog for the ufw message(s)?
<NukeSkyjumper> since upgrading to hardy, the gnome sensors applet doesn't display any of the libsensors data
<NukeSkyjumper> but does display the nvidia and hddtemp ones
<soldier> ubuntu 8.04 coming soon.
<CataKlysmiC> anyone know at what time the announcement is going to be for the dvd releases
<soldier> when ???
<Sajuukkhar> anyone?
<LogicalDash> LONDON, April 21, 2008 – Canonical Ltd. announced the upcoming availability of Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition for free download on Thursday 24 April. In related news, Canonical also announced the simultaneous release of Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Server Edition.
<LogicalDash> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-8.04-lts-desktop
<Sajuukkhar> can someone tell what I can do with this error :hardy cant find drivers for my i810, my mouse my wacom, also says it has an IO error 104 on the Xserver
<Prez00> Ans there they are, I am looking at several mirrors being updated as we speak to Release version
<zerone> I have msn running, but programs don't flash bright enough on the bottem task bar.. is there a way to increase the brightness of the programs assistance?
<quaddi> crimsum: seems that there are several ufw messages, but they detail hardware addresses and such, and I cant decipher what its meaning is
<Prez00> just kidding....
<jac0b> how can I adjust my mouse speed
#ubuntu+1 2008-04-24
<zerone> System > Pref > Mouse?
<crimsun> quaddi: please pastebin them after sanitising them as you feel appropriate
<Mimi> Prez00 said: Ans there they are, I am looking at several mirrors being updated as we speak to Release version.... I just came back to my computer and read that... what.. really?! :D
<quaddi> may I Pm you with the sanitized output?
<Blice> Hi. I had a question- How do I disable a certain connection in 8.04?
<Blice> I used to just click on the minus/plus sign by the connection's name in Network Manager
<Blice> But it doesn't do anything now
<Blice> (And yes, I unlocked it)
<zerone> how about going into properties
<Prez00> Mimi: did you read follow up to that?
<Blice> Yeah I can do that
<Blice> And it lets me disable/enable roaming
<Prez00> Mimi: haha... at least got one..
<zerone> won't that do it?
<Blice> No? Before I could go "Disable wireless connection"
<Mimi> Prez00, No, everything before that has been cut of (i think max is 30 lines that show, or something)
<crimsun> quaddi: sure
<crimsun> quaddi: you need to be registered and identified on this ircnet to do so, however.
<crimsun> (at least given my client's config)
<zerone> Blice: sorry i can't help you there...
<Blice> Also, only one window has borders. No title bar, no side borders; Only the active window has them. So when I select a new window, the window I selected from loses it's borders and the new one gets borders.
<Blice> :(
<Blice> I hope somehow they pull off a whole bunch of updates tomorrow that fixes all of these problems 8)
<mneptok> Blice: disable Compiz.
<Blice> mneptok: Entirely? :(
<mneptok> yes
<Blice> >:
<Blice> So compiz is buggy in 8.04?
<quaddi> I have not experienced that.
<Blice> Maybe I'll reinstall it
<quittt> why the devices do not appear on XFCE desktop?!?! I've just updated it!
<Artimus> Should all of my harddrives have changed from being labeled as hd* to sd*?  As in, hda is now sda, hdb->sdb, etc in Hardy?
<Artimus> What are those new drivers called?
<Blice> quit
<hwilde> help my /etc/timezone file is correct, but when I type in "date" it shows UTC time not adjusted?
<ubuntucool123> whats the difference between Ubuntu 8.04 and Ubuntu 8.04.1?
<rsk> ubuntucool123: 8.04 isn't released and 8.04.1 isn't _also_ so no difference yet.
<admin1> hey, i need help to configure NVIDIA display on kubuntu 8.04 anyone?pls?
<hwilde> !nvidia | admin1
<ubotu> admin1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<admin1> i have the driver (from the gui) but the max res is 800/640.. too bloody big and i cannot find a way to change that,,
<hwilde> nvidia-settings
<admin1> ;
<admin1> from the trminal bu sudo?
<admin1> by
<hwilde> not sudo
<quaddi> crimsum: Chain ufw-user-output (1 references)
<quaddi> target     prot opt source               destination
<quaddi> RETURN     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0
<quaddi> I think thats my problem
<admin1> in the teminal.. just "nvidia-settings"?
<Sporting> c'mon....! release it...
<hwilde> so why would my system show UTC instead of the timezone adjusted time ?
<hmuller> What happens to #ubuntu+1 after the release?
<mneptok> it explodes.
<clem> hmuller: it then refers to the next release I guess
<applesucks> whens hardy getting released?
<clem> applesucks: today
<hmuller> applesucks: next week
<emet> hmuller, what mneptok said, be careful from the explosion
 * hmuller grins
<emet> I was in here when Gutsy was out
<emet> I think the channel shuts down for a few weeks
<emet> then it opens again about a week before the first alpha is out
<hmuller> I'm ready to start testing the next release, Irate Iguana
<hwilde> everybody is doing all those cool things they wanted to do, but weren't included in the rc, now that they have a chance
<Gnine> !intrepid
<ubotu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<hmuller> I'm STILL ready to start testing Irate Iguana
<cpk1> i hope ibex has kde 4.1
<emet> it prolly will
<DanaG> intrepid........
<DanaG> reminds me of cars.
<ajmitch> mneptok: explodes into lots of shiny ponies?
<emet> two things intrepid will probably have is a new theme and improved init scripts
<mikedep334> hello, what is the preferred method of upgrading gutsy to hardy?
<hwilde> !upgrade | mikedep334
<ubotu> mikedep334: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<emet> mikedep334, sudo update-manager -d
<mikedep334> thx
<emet> mikedep334, make sure you have a reliable internet connection before doing the upgrade
 * hmuller prefers backing up and installing fresh
<mikedep334> emet: I do
<hwilde> image your harddrive and then buy a new harddrive
<mikedep334> actually
<mikedep334> that reminds me
<mikedep334> I intend to put a new faster hard drive in my machine
<hwilde> storage is cheap
<hwilde> losing your data sucks
<hwilde> just buy more
<mikedep334> I mihgt as well install hardy new to that
<hwilde> !themes | juice__
<ubotu> juice__: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<mikedep334> thx
<juice__> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<emet> hwilde, true I've had three machines I've upgraded so far and one of them broke weirdly during the upgrade
<histo> How can you tell which video driver you are using in Hardy?  xorg.conf just says configured video driver
<hackel> Are there no longer any music players that support connecting over smb with this new gvfs?
<emet> the other two seem  to be perfect upgrades though
<hwilde> histo,  lsmod   then look for video
<hmuller> histo: or look at the section "configured video driver"
<hwilde> emet, the cost of eliminating the risk is just a new harddrive away, that you will inevitably purchase anyways
<histo> hmuller: Have you not seen an xorg.conf from a fresh install of hardy?
<hmuller> histo: Yes, but I promptly reconfigured it
<hwilde> not much to see there lol
<hmuller> histo: take the other advice if it only says vesa, look at lsmod
<histo> Wow I give up
<mneptok> histo: lsmod
<histo> mneptok: yeah
<hmuller> histo: you quit too easy.  Run this in a terminal: $ lspci | grep VGA , that will tell you you what your graphics controller is ...
<hmuller> histo: then you can google for what the normal module used is, then confirm that it's loaded using lsmod
<histo> hmuller: I know what it is I want to know what driver X is using thats all
<hmuller> histo: Take a look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<histo> I want to understand how the hell X works now without a valid xorg.conf with hardy.
<hmuller> histo:  brace for a learning experience
<histo> Because i'm having all sorts of issues
<histo> specifically with hardy and my i915
<histo> Gutsy had no slow downs etc... Hardy is pretty much useless on this pc.
<elmer> #ubuntu-release-party
<elmer> oops
<elmer> sorry
<dwidmann> histo: you can still force it to use whatever settings you want
<cpk1> yeah is there some documentation somewhere on the new way hardy comes with xorg.conf setup?
<histo> Thats all i want cpk1
<hmuller> histo:  did you already blow away your Gutsy partition?
<hmuller> cpk1: not that I'm aware of
<jac0b> does anyone know how to adjust the mouse speed?
<cpk1> otherwise why even bother making it so drastically different if everyone just has to revert back to the old way
<Exilant> Anyone using an usb modem(3g cellphone) in hardy? it was in /dev/modem in gutsy, in hardy i so far only managed to get it working with bluetooth, should it still be in /dev/modem?
<dwidmann> cpk1: it'll probably be improved with subsequent releases
<dwidmann> cpk1: probably another one of those framework of the future, dog turd of today type of deals
<hmuller> jac0b: System > Preferences > Mouse something or the other
<jac0b> hmuller: that doesn work for me
<cpk1> that doesnt really make any sense, why not just know they have teh framework and then prepare it for the next release?
<jac0b> hmuller: I tried it and it made it worse actually
<JimiIL> friends, i have install nvidia-settings on kubuntu8.04 but i just can't see all the options du the screen's res, i'm trying to set it to more than 640*480 but in the gui setting centre i just can't, please give me any advice to change that..
<dwidmann> cpk1: dunno
<histo> hmuller: this is a machine I use to test distros on.
<cpk1> I have a feeling that there are going to be a lot of xorg.conf questions in the following days =P
<histo> hmuller: Just noticing some huge issues with hardy which is typical stuff with new releases aparently
<nosrednaekim> uhh yeah
<arcticpenguin380> ﻿/join #ubuntu-release-party
<nosrednaekim> and dpkg-reconfigure xorg doesn't work
<d4t4min3r> how can i kill an application
<hmuller> jac0b: You'll have to read up on the x mouse driver and adjust your xorg.conf
<d4t4min3r> its frozen up
<histo> d4t4min3r: an X app or terminal?
<d4t4min3r> add/remove applications
<histo> d4t4min3r: alt+f2 and run xkill
<bernier> Hi, is grub2 ready to be used or it's highly unstable?
<histo> d4t4min3r: although you may not want to kill it if its working on something.
<hmuller> histo: Yeah, I've been testing on my machine for three months now.  All the bugs are worked out except resuming from suspend/resume.  But that's a proprietary driver issue.
<histo> hmuller: I experience bugs that go unfixed with every release of ubuntu.
<histo> Major ones in my opinion.  Nothing new to me.
<d4t4min3r> it keeps getting stuck
<d4t4min3r> reloading the list
<JimiIL> pls anyone know how to change the NVIDIA res throw the terminal?
<d4t4min3r> just sits there doesnt do anything
<cpk1> JimiIL: you need to edit xorg.conf  to include resolutions you know your monitor supports. which is what we were just discussing because they completely changed the xorg.conf layout
<histo> Wonderful advances in X gotta love it.
<JimiIL> amm.. can you explain how should i do it? (im new to linux :-( )
<histo> JimiIL: through System > Preferences > Desktop Size
<histo> JimiIL: err Screen Resolution
<histo> wow I need sleep had enough buntu blunders for me.
<d4t4min3r> yeah im trying to install something and its freezing up as well
<cpk1> on kde4 I have to use the nvidia settings app to change my resolution
<d4t4min3r> anyone have any ideas
<d4t4min3r> the add/removie applications doesn't work for me
<Shpook> I'm upgrading now, have there been any issues with sound/video/network/etc with the upgrade as there has been before?
<JimiIL> okay.. but in the graphical menu (screen res) this is the "bigger" res, and  my screen\video card supports more than that
<d4t4min3r> anyone else have this issue?
<macd_> Has anyone noticed firefox issues (other than flash) that deal with page load times?  I open a few tabs and it seems none will ever finish, you have to open one thing at a time, its almost like its hanging on DNS lookups
<Mimi> Yes. Pretty much everyobe
<macd_> I even tried FF2 on hardy, same thing, but not on ff2/3 on gutsy
<macd_> something seems really wrong
<macd_> I don't see how you can release when the web browser is an obvious fail ;)
<_derspankster> macd_: I have a site that I cannot resolve at all in 8.04
<macd_> _derspankster, me too, digg.com.
<_derspankster> mcad_: mine is dslreports.com
<macd_> I've been through the motions of turning all the IP6 related stuff off (how silly of spec to enable that by default devs)
<_derspankster> macd_: I can get to digg
<macd_> _derspankster, its different for everyone, form what I gather, as to what sites they can'can't see
<d4t4min3r> anyone else having the add/remove applications freeze for everything.. as well as update manager
<d4t4min3r> i can install or remove anything... nor check for updates
<_derspankster> macd+: interestingly enough, this just started yesterday for me
<macd_> _derspankster, that is odd, is your general internet browsing slow? or just no go on that single site?
<_derspankster> macd_: not really, just can't resolve that site.
<macd_> _derspankster, you behind a router?
<ltracy__> Is anybody familiar with compat-wireless-2008?
<ltracy__> i.e. what did I do by installing it
<_derspankster> macd_: yes
<macd_> _derspankster, have you tried resetting your router, and broadband device while your PC is off?
<_derspankster> macd_: no, but the other computers on my network are not having trouble with this site.
<macd_> _derspankster, yeah I know I saw that in the other channel, I just have an idea with some caching going on.....
<macd_> _derspankster, plus it couldn't hurt to try ;)
<d4t4min3r> anyone know about any add/remove applications errors
<d4t4min3r> it doesnt work... just freezes up
<hackel> Pulseaudio finally seems to be behaving for me, but now whenever I use it I get this really annoying high-pitched ringing sound.  Anyone else heard of this, or know of a solution?
<macd_> d4t4min3r, in a console, does 'sudo apt-get update' return any errors?
<_derspankster> macd_: I've tried a new profile, you name it. I could give it a try if I can get my wife to stop gaming on her computer
<d4t4min3r> unable to resolve host name
<eternal_p> 'evening all...I have a weird problem...clean install of RC1, if and when Pidgin dies, I cannot load any other programs (Firefox, etc) it seems to load in the background, but I cannot access anything, all I can do is a reboot from a TUI screen, any thoughts?
<d4t4min3r> macd_: sudo: unable to resolve host name
<macd_> _derspankster, yeah I think turning your box off, then restarting both devices after a short time of being powered off, might solve your problem.
<macd_> d4t4min3r, you changed your hostname by editing a file didnt you ;)
<d4t4min3r> i didnt edit anything
<d4t4min3r> when i did fresh install i had serious problems with my wifi connection
<d4t4min3r> it wouldnt stay connected
<_derspankster> macd_: I can give it a shot.
<d4t4min3r> right now im connected on a neighbors wifi and its working
<d4t4min3r> i dono
<macd_> d4t4min3r, hmmm, odd, you'll need to reboot into recovery mode, and type "hostname whateveryouwanthere" then reboot and it should be fine
<d4t4min3r> i cant do it from here?
<d4t4min3r> has to be in recov mode?
<macd_> yes.
<d4t4min3r> so just boot into recov and type in
<jac0b> I found the setting to change the speed of your mouse if the gui tool doesn´t word use "xset"
<d4t4min3r> hostname Home
<macd_> d4t4min3r, yep
<d4t4min3r> thanks
<d4t4min3r> ill be back i hope
<macd_> ;)
<DanaG> wait
<DanaG> just 'hostname' isn't a fix for anything.
<macd_> It changes both locations
<d4t4min3r> ok.. im still here
<DanaG> You need to edit /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<macd_> DanaG, hostname sets those :/
<DanaG> It does now?  Last time I did that, it took effect only for current session.
<DanaG> 127.0.0.1       localhost GLaDOS.localdomain
<DanaG> 127.0.1.1       GLaDOS GLaDOS.localdomain
<DanaG> 'glados' is my hostname.
<d4t4min3r> soo....
<d4t4min3r> i need to change in a second spot as well
<d4t4min3r> ?
 * macd_ thinks no
<macd_> I also have 127.0.0.1 localhost, 127.0.1.1 myhostname
<d4t4min3r> is there a way i can check
<d4t4min3r> to see my host name from here
<macd_> yeah, cat /etc/hostname and cat /etc/hosts
<macd_> paste it to pastebin
<macd_> !paste | d4t4min3r
<ubotu> d4t4min3r: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<d4t4min3r> its not much i can just say it here... /hostname was   Home
<d4t4min3r> and hosts was 127.0.0.1 localhost
<d4t4min3r> 127.0.1.1 Home.192.168.1.1
<d4t4min3r> then some Ipv6 stuff below
<d4t4min3r> do i still need to edit my hostname?
<macd_> d4t4min3r, hmm, that looks fine actually
<d4t4min3r> any idea what i should do
<macd_> d4t4min3r, out of curiosity have you rebooted and tried todo what you were doing earlier?
<d4t4min3r> yeah
<d4t4min3r> rebooted several times due to connection problems
<d4t4min3r> when i did sudo dhclient wlan0
<macd_> d4t4min3r, can you do sudo anything? like "sudo pico test"
<d4t4min3r> i also get cannot resolve host
<macd_> ohhh, interesting
<macd_> can't sudo anything
<_derspankster> macd_: that did the trick - thanks!
<ecubuntu> d4t4min3r, still have problems?
<d4t4min3r> d4t4min3r@Home:~$ sudo pico test
<d4t4min3r> sudo: unable to resolve host Home
<d4t4min3r> d4t4min3r@Home:~$
<d4t4min3r> for some reason connecting to my own router wouldnt work that good but im connected to my neighbbors and its working fine...
<macd_> d4t4min3r, you'll have to reboot into recovery, but I think if you change the 127.0.0.1 localhost, to 127.0.0.1 Home, may work
<d4t4min3r> so just type
<d4t4min3r> hostname home
<d4t4min3r> or something else?
<macd_> well, no, lets try editing the file /etc/hosts in recovery mode, do that by typing 'pico /etc/hosts'
<gluer> hey its already the 24th here in Melbourne, Can I download hardy now??
<Mimi> ....
<d4t4min3r> do that in recovery mode or from here
<Mimi> gluer... it's ONE DAY until release, ONE DAY regardless where you are :P
<macd_> d4t4min3r, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/195308/comments/12
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195308 in linux-meta "unable to resolve host (dup-of: 32906)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 32906 in sudo "sudo shouldn’t ABSOLUTELY NEED to look up the host it’s running on" [High,In progress]
<macd_> d4t4min3r, read that link, it has a method to change it without rebooting
<_derspankster> macd_: I've never encountered anything like that before. My router is on 24/7
<macd_> _derspankster, something was cached somewhere.....
<gluer> mimi: false advertising then... today is the 24th!
<_derspankster> macd_: I appreciate your help. I'll keep that in mind.
<Mimi> It's the stopped irc channel :P Yeah but if you go on the website, it says "ONE DAY LEFT!"  ^_^;
<macd_> _derspankster, anytime
<d4t4min3r> ok so i see this in my host tab
<d4t4min3r> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<d4t4min3r> 127.0.1.1 home.192.168.1.1
<d4t4min3r> what do i chagne
<macd_> d4t4min3r, change localhost, to home
<_derspankster> Even if you started with the beta and upgraded every day, you're essentially running final - are you not?
<macd_> _derspankster, yes
<_derspankster> macd_: that's what I thought
<d4t4min3r> yah
<d4t4min3r> it works
<macd_> d4t4min3r, nice.
<d4t4min3r> let me carefully try my own connection
 * macd_ is totally floored by the amount of simple bugs that are going into the release :(
<ecubuntu> d4t4min3r, u get fix your coneccion?
<_derspankster> Actually, I've had very few issues with 8.04
<macd_> _derspankster, I wish I could say the same, some of things I value as core useability items, are just epic fails with 8.04.
<_derspankster> I do miss my FF extensions though
<macd_> _derspankster, wel, thats a mozilla thing
<ubuntucool123> my laptop ran ubuntu 7.10 with compiz fusion fine. Now with ubuntu 8.04 RC it can't run compiz fusion. It is a compaq evo n800v and ati mobility radeon 7500. Any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> _derspankster: one of the biggest issues with Dapper was the non-availability of firefox 2..
<macd_> reboot time.
<_derspankster> macd_: for instance, what? Yes, I know the extensions willeventually be updated.
<nosrednaekim> ubuntucool123: does that use fglrx?
<ecubuntu> macd_, can u help me? i have almost the same issue like d4t4min3r
<ubuntucool123> nosrednaekim: I tried using the fglrk driver but no luck
<ISS_Student> Anybody know how to fix realtek sound in 8.04 I installed RC1 and it worked fine then I did all the updates and now it stopped working
<ubuntucool123> fglrx
<_Lucretia_> ubuntucool123: what's yer problem with it?
<nosrednaekim> ubuntucool123: were you using fgrlx in 7.10?
<ubuntucool123> it doesn't have desktop effects :(
<ubuntucool123> no in 7.10 i was using the open source driver
<skep> desktop effects are overrated
<nosrednaekim> ubuntucool123: ah ok. then don't use fglrx here.
<nosrednaekim> ubuntucool123: what does "glxinfo | grep Direct" say?
<ubuntucool123> ill just see what it says...
<nosrednaekim> grep -i Direct that is......
<ubuntucool123> It says "direct rendering: Yes"
<nosrednaekim> ok.... now, run "compiz --replace" from the command line and see what ti says
<d4t4min3r> my connection is still buggy... it wasnt droping out as bad but its like crawling slow
<d4t4min3r> and i couldnt connect to irc
<d4t4min3r> i wonder how the neighbors connection works.. but mine doenst
<ubuntucool123> Checking for Xgl: Not Present - Found laptop using ati driver - zborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity ; then it just shows a blinking cursor
<ubuntucool123> ?
<nosrednaekim> woah....
<nosrednaekim> never seen THAT one before
<nosrednaekim> ask in #compiz-fusion and show them that error
<ubuntucool123> ok ill try that thanks
<d4t4min3r> anyone have any suggestions about my connection issues
<_Lucretia_> ubuntucool123: if you replied to me I missed it, if you didn't see anything I wrote, it's cos my connection died :(
<d4t4min3r> can someone help me
<fluffman> what's wrong d4t4min3r
<d4t4min3r> my wifi connection is messed up
<d4t4min3r> i have linksys 54gs router and a wusb54gv4   usb wifi device
<d4t4min3r> right now im connected to my neighbors connection wich works fine
<d4t4min3r> but if i connect to my own network it drops out and or goes very very slow
<macd> d4t4min3r, does your router have encryption enabled?
<ubuntucool123> my wireless - it doesn't automatically connect. how do i make it so it does?
<d4t4min3r> no
<macd> d4t4min3r, also that could be a sign of a failing router/access point, my dlink acted like that then it went poof one day
<macd> d4t4min3r, do you have another computer running linux you could try? or does it behave as expected in windows
<fluffman> ubuntucool123: right click on network manager, and lcick edit wireless networks
<d4t4min3r> this usb wifi device works fine on my other windows machine to the router
<d4t4min3r> and its working fine now connnected to the neibhors netowrk
<fluffman> remove all of the networks listed there except for the one you want to connect to
<fluffman> d4t4min3r: are there any available restricted drivers to install?
<fluffman> under system > admin > hardware drivers?
<tomd123> does anyone know about how to install the s1/s2 keys on sony laptops?
<d4t4min3r> there is a nvidia accelerated graphics driver
<d4t4min3r> nothing else
<_Lucretia_> ubuntucool123: as you're on an ati card I'd like to hear if you manage to get stuff to play in windows once you've got the 3d desktop going
<_Lucretia_> ubuntucool123: make sure you dont have this:        Option      "Composite" "disable"
<tomd123> I got everything to work except my s1/s2 keys (I even got the camera working)
<ubuntucool123> i got the solution off #compiz-fusion
<d4t4min3r> any ideas?
<macd> d4t4min3r, could you issue this command "cat /var/log/syslog | grep NetworkManager > ~/Desktop/network.txt"  then paste the contents of network.txt to a pastebin
<JPSman> okeydokey
<darthanubis> asked it been asked yet?
<kahrytan> How do you install skins for Audacious now?
<JPSman> I would like some help explaining the process of installing drivers by "pulling (them) along with full kernel sources using the GIT content tracker"
<darthanubis> no
<Asa_A> How can I verify that my PulseAudio is running? My PulseAudio Manager says that the connection was refused.
<d4t4min3r> macd: would this list anything i woudlnt want getting out...
<darthanubis> "when is the final?!!!!?"
<d4t4min3r> ipaddresses or anything
<darthanubis> ;)
<d4t4min3r> fluffman:
<JPSman> trying to install new rt2x00 drivers because 2.6.24 is weak
<macd> d4t4min3r, I dont think anyone would really concern themselves with it, but you can priv msg me the pastebin link if youd like instead of making it public
<_Lucretia_> ubuntucool123: ok, what was it?
<JPSman> can anyone help with driver creatioin and installation?
<fluffman> d4t4min3r: yes?
<ubuntucool123> _Lucretia_: What do you mean?
<macd> d4t4min3r, your network is the one called linksys right/
<d4t4min3r> yes
<d4t4min3r> macd yes
<Kill_X> JPSman: rt2x00 drivers (from linux-backports-modules) are known to increase signal weakness. If you're experiencing a weak signal, you most probably don't want to install these modules
<_Lucretia_> ubuntucool123: ok, your solution for getting 3d desktop working doesn't really matter, but can you play movies in a window without flicker?
<d4t4min3r> see anything interesting
<ubuntucool123> _Lucretia_:i havn't tried yet. i'll try it and let you know
<heartsblood> Pulseaudio was meant to fully replace esound right?
<JPSman> Kill_X: well I get just fine signals with 2.6.22-14  -  would it screw anything up if I used 2.6.22-14 with hardy?
<_Lucretia_> ubuntucool123: k, thanks
<ubuntucool123> _Lucretia_: Um... I wont be able to play dvd's on it because it it a faulty cd drive.
<heartsblood> I don't quite understand why I have esound-common and pulseaudio installed
<heartsblood> and I can't uninstall esound without completely uninstalling gnome
<macd> d4t4min3r, run 'sudo apt-get install nscd' in console
<eternal_p> 'evening all...I have a weird problem...clean install of RC1, if and when Pidgin dies, I cannot load any other programs (Firefox, etc) it seems to load in the background, but I cannot access anything, all I can do is a reboot from a TUI screen, any thoughts?
<macd> d4t4min3r, then try your linksys again, its the only thing I can come up with
<_Lucretia_> ubuntucool123: go into the screensaver prefs, is the gl overlay flickering? this is the same problem for me
<bluefoxx> two issues: one: how can i get a new xbox 360 controller working inmy computer[got it $4 with usb adaptor] and two: whear the hell did my nvidia driver go? i went back to my old 6200 and it wont let me install the nvidia-glx-new, and thus cant use compiz[and WINE crashes]
<macd> heartsblood, they call that a dependency. but as to why it is, you got me, aptitude can overcome those links, better than apt-get
<d4t4min3r> k one second im updating the system
<ubuntucool123> _Lucretia_: No it seems to be fine with "4D Hypertorus"...
<heartsblood> macd, I understand what a dependency is, I just don't understand why gnome still requires esound to be installed if pulse was meant to replace it in hardy
<macd> bluefoxx, I tried using the 360 remote with some hacks, NO GO.  nvidia .. System --> Administration --> Hardware and you can reinstall your nvidia driver.
<macd> heartsblood, well for now pulse isnt really behaving itself
<vbabiy-laptop> I like the new Ubuntu start page
<vbabiy-laptop> it looks good
<RussellGee> i love it
<grhluna> yo
<RussellGee> the google partner page was nice aswell
<_Lucretia_> ubuntucool123: ok, do it again and then open the power management window, on mine the gl overlay stays in front and flickers like mad
<RussellGee> but its went offline for some reason
<heartsblood> macd, My system took a serious performance hit when I upgraded to hardy and I'm just trying to trace why
<heartsblood> I think pulse is the root of my problems
<grhluna> anyone got a problem with desktop effects? i reconfigured and restarted xserver but nothing
<grhluna> not that i need them but they can be nice
<macd> heartsblood, in my case, it was beagled, and trackerd both indexing the file system.
<bluefoxx> macd: the problem with the nvidia is that hardware drivers doesnt show it as a option and installclaims its installed, uninstall claims its not
<Gnine> my first troubleshoot procedure is to boot in recovery mode and use the fix xserver option.. works for most common xserver failures
<ecubuntu> ya me canse de esta pendejada de hardy me muevo a gutsy
<ubuntucool123> _Lucretia_: the screensaver stays in front but it doesn't flicker...
<macd> !es | ecubuntu
<ubotu> ecubuntu: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<d4t4min3r> while i wait what is ns cd macd
<bluefoxx> and my computer is starting to become retardedly slow yet im only running this and a terminal
<macd> !info | nscd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<heartsblood> I dont even have beagle installed
<bluefoxx> this was more stable when i installed the beta than after the updates
<wastrel> did you reboot after the updates
<grhluna> i think this is the best release so far
<grhluna> it looks fine
<macd> d4t4min3r, it deals with caching of certain things nameserver related, but more importantly networkmanager was calling it when you were using linksys, and it wasnt installed, causing network manager to constantly cycle
<d4t4min3r> so installing that should fix the issue
<macd> heartsblood, well, have you checked  top, and iotop to see whats hoggin your resources?
<macd> d4t4min3r, Its just an discernable guess on my end to be honest
<heartsblood> that's just it, nothing stands out
<macd> heartsblood, is your load higher than expected? are you swapping to disk alot?
<macd> heartsblood, or is it just not snappy
<heartsblood> 1 sec let me kill fah
<heartsblood> I thought at first it was fah, but that has virtually no effect
<bluefoxx> great...updates frozen at "Preparing to replace cupsys 1.3.7-1ubuntu2 (using .../cupsys_1.3.7-1ubuntu3_i386.deb) ..."
<heartsblood> I have 87.8MB free 604MB in cache
<m1r> hello
<heartsblood> is that normal?
<heartsblood> seems high
<heartsblood> 1GB on the system, I have 61MB free according to atop.  627 in cache
<macd> somethings using it all
<macd> what process is eating that up?
<macd> I've got a gb ram, and only using like 240mb of it
<macd> brb though.
<_derspankster> macd: I'm interested in the issues you have with Hardy. I'm considering Hardy for my server.
<_derspankster> ...but I may just go with Gutsy.
<tawt> is anyone having any serious troubles with the os after loading from the cd?
<borgista> Hi. Anyone have any luck with ATI drivers(fglrx) & Desktop Effects? I've had none.
<d4t4min3r> macd: its installing now
<d4t4min3r> ok its installed should i switch over to test the connection?
<tawt> what time tomorrow will the release be official?
<d4t4min3r> macd: still here?
<d4t4min3r> ill be right back im gona switch over to see if that did the trick
<heartsblood> how can I use atop to show me exactly what pogram is using the most memory?  From atops basic memory output it's saying Xorg is using the most with 91mb and there is still 643 in cache
<_derspankster> tawt: don't know but a fully updated beta or RC is almost the same as final
<tawt> _derspankster, ok, thanks.  i'll get to downloading right away
<_derspankster> tawt: good luck to you
<tawt> _derspankster: lol  last time i upgraded from gutsy it completly messed up both kernels, so im going to wipe the linux partition and install from livecd
<d4t4min31> macd: didnt work... it connects but wont connect to irc or go to a webpage
<d4t4min31> loads very very very slow if at all
<_derspankster> tawt: I upgrade this laptop to beta and have had few issues but I think I'll do a clean install on my desktop
<macd> d4t4min31, Im stumped :)
<macd> _derspankster, I havent had any issues on hardy-server, only on desktop.
<d4t4min31> where did ... fluff or something go
<d4t4min31> what was his name
<d4t4min31> can anyone help me with a wifi connection issue
<_derspankster> macd: well, it will be my first experience with server. I am assembling the hardware. Got the HD's and ram today so I'll finish it tomorrow
<macd> d4t4min31, Im thinking your going to have to use ndiswrapper and use the windows drivers to fix it tbh, let me see if I can find you a howto specific to your card
<macd> d4t4min31, what was your model again, ?
<d4t4min31> wusb54gv4
<macd> d4t4min31, cant really find anything but using the actual driver, not the windows+ndiswrapper
<macd> let me throw a wiki page together with some instructions, and I'll toss you a link be a few mins.
<d4t4min31> one sec i need to restart its saying
<d4t4min31> brb
<tomd123> does anyone know the release time of ubuntu 8.04? I want to set up a script so that it can download while I'm away (it'll take a long time)
<Dr_willis> tomd123,  this gets asked all the time at every new release.. thers no guarentees or set times.
<tomd123> Dr_willis: well this is the first time I asked :P thanks anyways
<tomd123> Dr_willis: now I know
<Dr_willis> tomd123,  every new release its a constant flood in here of.. when its out.. is it going to be OUT at 12:01? ect... :)
<Dr_willis> it gets amuseing after a while.
<tomd123> Dr_willis: I've been using 8.04 for ~ a month and a half :)
<Dr_willis> tomd123,  then i suggest just doing a update/upgrade right now.. and then not worrying about it for a week or 2 so the server load gets less.
<Dr_willis> i wonder if they have torrents set up yet.
<crimsun> seeing how testing candidate images is still occurring, that's a negative.
<_derspankster> I may try downloading hardy-server, the load might not be bad for that release
<Dr_willis> Given all the issues im still having with hardy...  Im almost tempted to... err.. do somthing..
<_derspankster> Dr_willis: I know - buy a Mac
<heartsblood> every time I run apt I get this line at the very end; sh: /usr/sbin/update-dpsyco: not found
<heartsblood> what the heck does that mean and how do I get rid of it?
<tomd123> Dr_willis: my university connection says otherwise, I swear it will only take less then a minute :P, then I will upload using bittorrent
<Dr_willis> _derspankster,  i have one.. its in the closet.. because i dident need to use it as a doorstop any more.
<_derspankster> Dr_willis: yeah, I've got a Macbook Pro that I won and it just sits
<tomd123> _derspankster: I don't blame you
<Dr_willis> hardy is still giveing me issuse with my network card, and dvd burner. :( but those might be deeper kernel issues .. i see a new kernel in todays updates.. that might fix things
<_derspankster> nice looking laptop though
<cwillu> heartsblood, it's something you probably installed at some point (afaik dpsyco was never installed by default in ubuntu)
<cwillu> heartsblood, check if any of those packages are installed, and uninstall them I guess :p
<tomd123> _derspankster: just be sure to cut your nails before using it, I heard they scratch really easily :)
<briansvgs> what time is hardy being released?
<tomd123> briansvgs: no definite time
<cwillu> briansvgs, 9:47am
<d4t4min31> its fixed
<d4t4min31> thanks macd
<Dr_willis> heh..
<briansvgs> ok. thanks
<d4t4min31> is there any dock apps in the add programs
<tomd123> lol
<d4t4min31> id like a dock of some sort
<cwillu> briansvgs, or more usefully, some time within 24 hours of the ubuntu website saying 'hardy has been released!'
<Dr_willis> tomd123,  see what i mean.. :)
<heartsblood> dpsyco is not installed
<_derspankster> tomd123: I may just sell it to some Mac-Addict
<heartsblood> how do I get rid of that message?
<briansvgs> ok. thanks.
<briansvgs> a friend and I are staying up tonight to start our downloads, and we were just wondering about what time it would be
<tomd123> _derspankster: it'll get you some good cash, and after wards, you can say "sucker"
<Dr_willis> briansvgs,  thers no specific time that they are guarenttted to be out.
<nosrednaekim> briansvgs: a long long time :)
<cwillu> briansvgs, I wasn't kidding when I said that about 24 hours :p
<JPSman> What is a native linux driver?
<Dr_willis> JPSman,  one written for linux specificially
<_derspankster> tomd123: and then the buyer will ride off on his unicycle
<tomd123> _derspankster: nah, unicycles are would be considered too ugly for mac addicts, more like a metal brushed car :P
<briansvgs> thanks
<_derspankster> tomd123: OK, how about a chrome plated Segway?
<tomd123> _derspankster: of course@
<_derspankster> I'm out for the night. This channel will be fun tomorrow!
<Luckrider> how do I make opera print, I just plugged a printer in, and I want to pint my SAT admission ticket, but... I have never printed on this computer before
<Luckrider> night _derspankster
<IntrepidOne> _derspankster: this channel will be locked down tomorrow check out #ubuntu-release-party that will be fun
<_derspankster> Oh yeah, I'll do that - night all
<IntrepidOne> #ubuntu will top 2000 users tomorrow I bet
<Luckrider> night
<IntrepidOne> night
<Dr_willis> I normally stay away from the ubuntu channels for the week or 2 following a  release. :) saves my sanity
<IntrepidOne> Dr_willis: hehe I hear you
<Dr_willis> IntrepidOne,  ive seen it over 3000
<Luckrider> so... does anyone want to help me print?
<Luckrider> Please, any help is appreciated
<IntrepidOne> really?
<Dr_willis> Luckrider,  start up the printer config tool. and print a test page.. see if it works
<IntrepidOne> have a screenshot of that
<IntrepidOne> ?
<Luckrider> ok
<Dr_willis> IntrepidOne,  im NOT that big a geek.
<Dr_willis> :)
<IntrepidOne> hehe I am
<Luckrider> what is the name of the printer config Dr_willis?
<IntrepidOne> Luckrider: in System Prefs
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> ok
<Luckrider> thanks
<Falkman> When is 8.10 coming out in central time?
<IntrepidOne> Falkman: no one knows
<IntrepidOne> gnomefreak: heya
<zoommy99> why have 8.04 when you can just have the 12.10 pre-pre alpha 1
<maco> ok so, pulseaudio, new ways of changing what X is doing...any other major changes that will confuse people who are used to "the old way"?
<Dr_willis> Luckrider,  no idea.  check the menus?  I tend to use kde.  undr gnome it might be gnome-cups-manager
<AutoMatriX> 8.10 ? somewher in october, I think
<zoommy99> 12.10 beastly bear
<maco> and im talking about hardy right now, which the topic still says
<Luckrider> ok, thanks
<maco> i just want to make sure i dont miss anything on my little FAQ blog post
<Luckrider> I have KDE and gnome, and can use KDE controls in Gnome
<Dr_willis> 'The official release will happen when it happens, there is no set time for  it to magicially appear on all the servers/mirrors'
<gnomefreak> hello HardyOne
<zoommy99> have they picked a name for 8.10
<Luckrider> Dr_willis, KJobViewer?
<Dr_willis> Impatient Impala
<Dr_willis> :)
<zoommy99> then 9.04 better be beastly bear
<Dr_willis> Luckrider,  i tend to run 'gnome-cups-manager'
<HardyOne> Intrepid Ibex
<zoommy99> funky frog
<zoommy99> excellent emu
<Dr_willis> kdes printer config tool is a little overkill at times
<zoommy99> proud panda
 * gnomefreak been gone for a while. Is nvidia-glx now for nvidia 5200 and 5500?
<zoommy99> lucky loon
<zoommy99> waskaly wabbit
<macd> d4t4min31, what fixed it?
<gluer> debbie dallas
<nosrednaekim> zippy Zebra
<linkinxp> ok ok ready????
<linkinxp> :D
<bazhang> !ibex
<ubotu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<heartsblood> what is the process kjournald?  It's caching my ram and it's casuing dsk usage to go in the red
<heartsblood> apt doesn't seem to have the package but it's on my system
<macd> heartsblood, it handles the journaling of your filesystem, on a new system it might run more heavily than an older system
<macd> its a kernel level process, used by journaling filesystems, to be more specific
<heartsblood> ah
<ubunturox> he y guys
<ubunturox> what are the controls for these desktop effects its first time i use them
<ubunturox> the key controls
<macd> ubunturox, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3391069&postcount=6
<ubunturox> thx
<ubunturox> this is real neat
<ubunturox> finally got a good nvidia driver with this release
<ubunturox> :)
<bardyr> kudos to the people who refreshed the new http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04/ it looks really nice
<nosrednaekim> I got a sneak peak at the new kubuntu website... looks nice :)
<ubunturox> this is real neat
<wastrel> yay
<twistage> Is there a way to take make an image of my current setup and revert in case Hardy breaks anything?
<bardyr> twistage, dd ?
<jbroome> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<twistage> Thanks
<thiemster> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<_Rambaldi_> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<iMatter> i still have internet problems...
<iMatter> ooh its stable now...and i have no internet to update!!!
<jbroome> wait, how are you here?
<twistage> hahaha
<iMatter> My backup OS
<iMatter> ive always kept a 3rd operating system besides windows or ubuntu just incase you know?
<iMatter> Windows is broken wont boot and ubuntu's internet doesnt work -.-
<iMatter> up a creek without a paddle..
<iMatter> but happend to find a nice wide stick to help me move on
<DanaG> Ubuntu internet doesn't work?  Odd.
<DanaG> WiFi?
<iMatter> Yes...
<iMatter> i dont get any IP
<DanaG> Odd.
<thompa> when i put in a dvd default movie player skips menus and plays in wrong language
<thompa> if i use vlc i can open to menus
<iMatter> im halfway connected iwconfig says im connected but ifconfig says i dont have an IP just ip6 has an ip
<iMatter> its only used for loopback so thats not my problem
<iMatter> localhost or loopback i forget
<iMatter> Could someone please help i wont have internet to celebrate in Ubuntu in stead of my backup OS
<iMatter> if i do ifconfig ath0 <any local ip>
<iMatter> like ifconfig ath0 192.168.1.67
<iMatter> it will let me connect enough to get into the router login
<iMatter> but nothing past that >.>
<DanaG> Anything from manual dhclient?
<thompa> latest updates fixed touchpad .. nice
<iMatter> its says permission deined
<iMatter> even with sudo
<iMatter> BBL....
<iMatter> lagg bad
<DanaG> I manually config my touchpad always.
<DanaG> You can't input-hotplug a touchpad.  :(
<DanaG> Or at least, can't set any settings whatsoever, if you do.
<thompa> DanaG: ive been trying that, my problem has been speed (acelration did not work right) alspo jerking and taping
<thompa> i just did a complete reinstall on acer aspire and now everything works, except for the wireless issue
<iMatter> Ok back
<iMatter> so DanaG can you help me?
<iMatter> dhcpd3 fails to gives some error about subnet and 0.0.0.0 ath0
<DanaG> Odd.
<iMatter> also dhcpcd fails too permission denied...
<DanaG> That's strange; I don't know what to do.
<iMatter> if atleast dhcp worked
<iMatter> i would be here...
<iMatter> i can manually do that matter fact i rather do manuall
<pen_> how to setup ad hoc with network manager
<iMatter> thank grapjical
<iMatter> *than
<pen_> anyone here know ad hoc?
<iMatter> well this sucks
<iMatter> Hardy is Stable and me have no internet >.>
<jbroome> are we going to hear that all night?
<pen_> sorry, got disconneted, anyone msg me?
<Sergeant_Pony> nope
<iMatter> so can anyone help...please...
<DanaG> iMatter: one easy but hackish thing to try:
<DanaG> back up any dhcp client config you may have, anbd then purge and reinstall dhcp3 packages.
<pen_> adhoc
<pen_> plz
<DanaG> But don't install the server if you don't need it, of course.
<Sergeant_Pony> cool... hibernate and suspend finally work for me :)
<iMatter> okie dokie..
<iMatter> ill have to do two trips
<iMatter> i need to purge...then make a download script then switch to backup OS
<iMatter> then go back
<iMatter> see if that works
<iMatter> if not come back >.>
<DanaG> wait a bit:
<DanaG> You can still manual config after the purge.
<pen_> do I need two wireless card to setup ad hoc?
<DanaG> sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1  (or whatever)  -- after the ifconfig 192.168.0.21 (or whatever)
<iMatter> the route to router?
<iMatter> or are you talking to me?
<DanaG> iMatter:  That sets the default gateway.
<DanaG> ﻿If you want to override dependencies, you can sudo dpkg --force-depends --purge dhcp3-client dhcp3-common
<pen_> ?
<DanaG> Be aware: that force-depends command can be very dangerous if you're not sure of what you're removing.
<DanaG> I once made the mistake of removing libc6..... and thus my system had to be reinstalled.
<iMatter> :/
<iMatter> what exactly does lib6 do...
<iMatter> i see it alot during apt-get's
<DanaG> libc6?  Basically 100% of binaries on the system depend on it.
<iMatter> :/
<DanaG> It's the very very base C library.
<iMatter> the gateway needs to be the router IP?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<iMatter> okay
<pen_> anyone know how to set it up? I'm bit hurry
<iMatter> because 192.168.0.1 is my Ethernet thing >.>
<iMatter> bbl
<ysth1> I've always liked having the home page in firefox be the default one, but this http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04 thing drives me nuts
<DanaG> Oh, that heron is the wrong one!
<ysth1> I open a new window and start typing in the location bar, and then it finishes loading and rips the focus away
<Fazer> has Hardy been released yet?
<ysth1> why isn't it (the html page and its stylesheets and images) packaged up and installed locally?
<AdrianStrays> I'm running the RC and I'm having major issues.  The entire system is extremely laggy, especially when scrolling or displaying any types of animation.  Other people have reported this issue, it seems to have something to do with ATI drivers. I was curious if anyone had made progress or had information about it?
<ysth1> if Hardy had been released, it would be off topic here :)
<pen_> do I need two wireless card to setup ad hoc?
<pen_> and how do I setup the easiest way ?
<AdrianStrays> :( I guess not?
 * DanaG is off at dinner now....
<owen1> what repository can i find vinagre?
<athem> anyone got an idea how to make my computer poweroff after shutdown? those are the errors i get before computer is shut down:
<athem> Network Manager: <WARN> nm_hal_deinit(): libhal shutdown failed - Connection is closed
<athem> Network Manager: <WARN> nm_dbus_init(): nm_dbus_init() could not get the system bus. Make sure the message bus daemon is running!
<athem> Network Manager: nm_dbus_signal_device_status_change: assertion cb_data->data->dbusconnection` failed
<athem> [137.696125] Power down.
<dashua`> Very nice.  I got my fingerprint reader working for my Dell XPS m1530 on login and when prompted for superuser privileges.
<ToddEDM> hey guys.. i got this problem... when my laptop is left off for a while the screen goes black, then when i press a key, or move the mouse, the screen goes crazy, black and white horizontal lines.. i think im gona have a seizure
<dashua`> No more constantly typing root pass.  Just a swipe of the finger.  This is very nice.
<x1250> owen1: $ apt-cache policy vinagre
<sparr_> dashua`: sweet.  what sort of reader is it?
<sparr_> x1250: im guessing he wouldn't be asking if it was in a repository he already had configured
<icanhas> can it be hardy tiem?!
<Gary_inNYC> dashua, maybe i watch too many movies hehe, but theoretically, couldn't someone just lift a fingerprint off the reader and make a gel mold?
<dashua`> sparr_: It's built in to the laptop, not sure of the model.  Just installed thinkfinger and edited pam.
<icanhas> Gary_inNYC: Sure, in fact, I even know what city you're in right now
<Gary_inNYC> lol
 * iMatter falls out of chair
<iMatter> the GW thing worked
<iMatter> but i had to do iwconfig essid <ap> key <apkey>
<iMatter> then ifconfig ath0
<rickey> hello folks
<icanhas> iMatter: patched or no?
<rickey>  ive just installed kubuntu 804 cant get mmy radio stream to play in amaork or bmpx
<iMatter> icanhas: that patch didnt work
<iMatter> DanaG: told me to add a default gateway
<iMatter> as the routers local IP
<Gary_inNYC> what?  hardy is officially released?
<jbroome> !mp3 | rickey
<ubotu> rickey: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<iMatter> that worked after iwconfig ath0 essid <ap> key <apkey>
<iMatter> then ifconfig ath0 192.168.1.67
<dashua`> I'm assuming Dell will be offering this laptop with Hardy later on.  It'd be foolish not to when almost everything works so well.
<iMatter> then gw add
<icanhas> iMatter: interesting, that's extremely odd, considering no one with your card could get it working without the patch. you might want to document that somewhere on madwifi's site. unless you aren't using madwifi 0.9.4
<iMatter> DanaG: THANKS!!!!
<pwnguin> anyone know a replacement for google browser sync?
<icanhas> DanaG: wtg
<iMatter> im using 0.9.4
<iMatter> and my card has always worked by default...
<iMatter> before using the madwifi source
<iMatter> i started ubuntu at gusty
<icanhas> then lspci tells teh lies D:
<iMatter> it worked by default
<iMatter> upgraded to hardy...
<icanhas> well i'm glad it got fixed mate
<iMatter> worked
<iMatter> then i installed from source
<icanhas> Who wants to countdown with me? :D
<tawt> is anyone having trouble using the new kernel after installing via the livecd?
<ToddEDM> ﻿ hey guys.. i got this problem... when my laptop is left off for a while the screen goes black, then when i press a key, or move the mouse, the screen goes crazy, black and white horizontal lines.. i think im gona have a seizure , can someone help?
<pen_> do I need two wireless card to setup ad hoc?
<iMatter> idk if its permenant tho
<iMatter> hopefully i will not have to do it everytime i login...
<tawt> icanhas, countdown til the official release?
<icanhas> tawt: sure
<tawt> icanhas, what time?  :)
<Flannel> icanhas: It'll be released within 32 hours!
<DanaG> iMatter: I'm back now.
<DanaG> I was eating dinner,
<DanaG> .
<iMatter> DanaG: THANK YOU!
<iMatter> i didnt have to purge the gw thing worked
<iMatter> had to do iwconfig then set the ip with ifconfig then gw add
 * tawt is downloading hardy now  :D
<DanaG> That gets you access for now, but you should still try to fix dhclient.
<iMatter> hopefully its permant
<ToddEDM> does noone have that problem, when coming out of standby?
<iMatter> it looks like its working..
<DanaG> Still, you should try purging and reinstalling dhclient so you can fix dhcp.
<iMatter> i did dhclient and it didnt give permission denied
<tawt> toddedm, what kernel are you using?
<iMatter> i think it was all sourounded by default GW
<ToddEDM> is there a command i can type in the terminal to get you the kernel?
<iMatter> uname -r
<iMatter> if you want kernal name
<DanaG> Linux GLaDOS 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<DanaG> that's -a
<ToddEDM> 2.6.24-16-generic
<ToddEDM> i upgraded gutsy to hardy
<tawt> toddedm, that should of been fixed with the new kernel
<ToddEDM> is there a way to upgrade the kernel?
<tawt> toddedm, are you using 64 type processors?
<ToddEDM> yes i am
<AdrianStrays> ﻿I'm running the RC and I'm having major issues.  The entire system is extremely laggy, especially when scrolling or displaying any types of animation.  Other people have reported this issue, it seems to have something to do with ATI drivers. I was curious if anyone had made progress or had information about it?
<darthanubis> is it out yet :-P
<ToddEDM> Turion 64 x2
<tawt> toddedm, crap.  i was hoping that would be fixed with the kernel.  that's what i use
<tawt> i'm downloading hardy now
<darthanubis> !hardware | AdrianStrays
<ubotu> AdrianStrays: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ToddEDM> it never happened in gutsy...
<darthanubis> !sense
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<darthanubis> That last line is important to remember
<darthanubis> Some may not want to upgrade
<tawt> lol, yeah.  i messed up my gutsy partition by upgrading
<AdrianStrays> Darth, my hardware worked fine in Gusty.
<tawt> so i'm downloading the .iso and wiping the partition
<darthanubis> AdrianStrays, thats why I only upgrade, no clean installs. I hate having to reset up all my hardware
<darthanubis> but I don't use hardware that has issues
<tawt> does the new bootcd give you the option of creating a separate partition for /home ?
<jbroome> y
<darthanubis> I don't do ati, because I use linux, and nvidia has always been the wat to go
<AdrianStrays> Darthanubis, I did upgrade rather than fresh install
<darthanubis> I don't do pre-built systems, dell,gatewat etc
<tawt> darthanubis, if i were to use a pre-built system, which would be most linux friendly?
<darthanubis> AdrianStrays, how good are you at admin' a linux system?
<whitt> I'm having a weird issue with my sound after  installing hardy.  i am using amarok, but whenever i switch users, it pauses the music playing
<mikedep333> help, in order to get my nvidia card working, I had to install an old nvidia driver. In the process I have rebuilt my xorg.conf alot of times. I now have 3d acceleration, but the mouse cursor is missing. How do I restore my mouse cursor?
<mikedep333> should I post my xorg.conf?
<darthanubis> tawt, I guess a Dell these days if you had no choice. But I never reccomend boxed deals
<darthanubis> build your own, its cheaper and not hard
<ISS_Student> I need some help with Hardy Heron. I installed RC and all was fine even my Realtek sound worked then I did all the updates I think it was 90 and now my sound is dead. Anybody know how to fix this issue?
<tawt> darthanubis, ok.  i'll try it once i get some money
<AdrianStrays> darthanubis, I'm a linux convert, been using it for a month, so not good.  However, there was an entire post about this issue, with some people who seem rather smart. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=732006 that might give you information I can't.
<darthanubis> !xorg | mikedep333
<ubotu> mikedep333: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<HardyOne> tawt: System76
<tawt> hardyone:  what?
<keb> is the alternate install iso supposed to work on systems with 64MB ram?
<HardyOne> tawt: google it
<tawt> hardyone:  ok
<pwnguin> anyone know a replacement for google browser sync? it's not compatible with ff3beta5
<HardyOne> tawt: pre built and linux friendly :)
<darthanubis> AdrianStrays, your not good enough to be upgrading. You'll over look minor things. But it will be a learning experience. Otherwise, a month? You'd be better off clean installing
<tawt> hardyone, nice.  i see.
<tawt> hardyone, does the wireless work with those?
<HardyOne> tawt: if they install it it works
<tawt> hardyone, :D
<mikedep333> darthanubis, I know what X is, I know how to stop and start GDM, and nothing in that page deals with a missing mouse cursor
<darthanubis> !google | mikedep333
<ubotu> mikedep333: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<HardyOne> tawt: they build Ubuntu systems so they make sure all the hardware works as it should. least I would hope so
<darthanubis> did you search for a bug?
<mikedep333> yeah, I am googling right now
<darthanubis> see if others have the same issue?
<tawt> hardyone, yeah.  thanks a lot man!
<HardyOne> np
<darthanubis> mikedep333, did you run nvidia-xconfig?
<mikedep333> yes
<darthanubis> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<darthanubis> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<HardyOne> tawt: and affordable also :)
<tawt> hardyone, i've quickly noticed  :D
<HardyOne> wish I would of ordered my pc from them. I paid same price from tigerdirect and still have not been able to get Ubuntu running on it :/. gave it to my mother in law and took her laptop. runs hardy great
<whitt>  I'm having a weird issue with my sound after  installing hardy.  i am using amarok, but whenever i switch users, it pauses the music playing.  It this a bug or a feature?
<mikedep333> I got it
<mikedep333> I had to disable the hardware cursor
<Blu3Knight> Was anyone here successful in installing VmWare 6.3 on Hardy Heron?
<mikedep333> this reminds me of the windows 9x days
<mikedep333> thx
<Fdisk93> i was waiting on hardy but now im getting worried about upgrading
<slackd00d> why
<Fdisk93> was there as many troble msgs when gusty cam out ?
<slackd00d> yes
<slackd00d> even more
<Fdisk93> ok now i feel better
<Fdisk93> lol
<keb> what is the minimum RAM required to install Hardy?
<edajai> 384
<keb> thanks
<edajai> or 256 if u r using the alt-cd
<cheesypenguin> how much ram does hardy demand for the desktop?
<keb> aha. no wonder it took 18 hours with 64MB :P
<edajai> :D
<icanhas> ram... is... so.. cheap
<edajai> keb: hardy will be nearly unusable in a system with 64 mb
<keb> you can't get more ram into old pcs
<keb> well fluxbuntu 7.10rc was usable
<teamcobra> so, what's the countdown at in hours? ;)
<cwillu> keb, my definition of old starts at about 2000+
<Fdisk93> i do have a question but its probly a matter of opion
<edajai> keb:u cud hav tried distros lik dsl for ur computer
<cwillu> I have yet to run into a machine made in 2000 or later that didn't support at least 256
<Fdisk93> is 32 or 64 version better ?
<keb> yep i'm trying puppy now
<teamcobra> fdisk: do you work w/ audio applications often (esp windows ones)?
<cwillu> teamcobra, pick a number, any number
<pixelmonkey> anyone know of a list of mirrors available for the hardy RC that we can use in place of the defaults in /etc/apt/sources.list?  The main servers are quite slow, currently.
<Fdisk93> video yes
<teamcobra> cwillu ;) btw, almost done w/ the kernel, doing a git4 package
<cwillu> woot
<edajai> Fdisk93: u need more than 4 gb of ram to have any perfomance imp with a 64 bit version
<teamcobra> getting a couple bugs out... here's the kicker though..... MESH SUPPORT!
<Fdisk93> ok i only have 4gb
<cwillu> heh
<Fdisk93> so 32 would be best for me
<edajai> Fdisk93: findin applications for 64bit might be tiresoome
<Fdisk93> true
<slackd00d> pixelmonkey: look in /usr/share/python-apt/templates/Ubuntu.mirrors
<Fdisk93> i had heard cindarella will now only work on 64 hardy is this correct ?
<DanaG> http://lkml.org/lkml/2006/11/8/4
<DanaG> Dang, I sooo want that driver.
<DanaG> My next laptop will be one that has that device.
<Blu3Knight> Does anyone have VmWare Workstation running on Hardy Heron?
<Fdisk93> * Cinelerra brain fart
<slackd00d> i have no problem running x86_64
<cheesypenguin> !jfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kahrytan> Can you do port ranges in ufw?
<tawt> will hardy have the option to make a separate /home partition from the livecd?
<cwillu> hey neat, firefox just crashed
<icanhas> cwillu: that's a feature
<kahrytan> cwillu->  what were you doing
<tawt> cwillu, it's beta
<kahrytan> icanhas->  Windows != Ubuntu
<cwillu> tawt, yes, but ubuntu isn't really anymore :p
<DanaG> s/->/→/
<cwillu> kahrytan, clicked a link, no idea what yet
<kahrytan> icanhas-> oops Ubuntu != Windows
<cwillu> (probably something with a flash video, but I don't know)
<tawt> cwillu, i ment firefox.  it's something like firefox 3, beta 6.  right?
<cwillu> icanhas, icanhasfeature?
<kahrytan> cwillu->  There flash video crashes are easily fixed
<rickey> i got this message ///Type 'kubuntu-restricted-extras.' is not known on line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<cwillu> in a manner that doesn't include removing flash?
<kahrytan> cwillu->  tell ff to use asla
<rickey> i know i got to go in and fix it ,but i forgot how to excess the code
<cwillu> kahrytan, that doesn't break software mixing does it?
<Bryan> I'm having trouble suspending with my laptop. It's using a nVidia 8400M GS. Any help would be appreciated.
<suprie> i want to change my flash plugin from gnash to adobe flash
<suprie> how to do it ?
<kahrytan> cwillu->  what was it using last time?
<kahrytan> last release
<rickey> my apt mmanager is locked up
<icanhas> You're right, Ubtunu != Windows, ff2 doesn't crash randomly with flash in Windows, heh.
<cwillu> kahrytan, alsa+esd?
<tawt>  != ?  what's that mean
<Bryan> tawt, it means "does not equal"
<ragsagar> not equal to
<cwillu> why are you asking me?  I'm the one having trouble :p
<tawt> ok
<peepsalot> what's the command to see some kind of hardware info dialog?
<kahrytan> != = Not Equal
<AdrianStrays> darthanubis, are you still on?
 * icanhas thinks.. 9th grade math
<ragsagar> programming usage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about not equal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bryan> peepsalot, lspci
<rickey> what is the sudo command to unlock apt manager
<darthanubis> AdrianStrays, yup
<kahrytan> tawt->  != is programmer speak for not equal
<Bryan> I'm having trouble suspending with my laptop. It's using a nVidia 8400M GS. Any help would be appreciated.
<peepsalot> Bryan, no, i mean, isn't there some gui that shows a lot of general hardware info?
<icanhas> !repeat | Bryan
<ubotu> Bryan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tawt> i want to learn programming, but have no time... :(  (pharmacy major)
<MrKeuner> hi, if I download the latest daily snapshot does it really mean that I downloaded tomorrows release as of today?
<ragsagar> use desklets!
<AdrianStrays> darthanubis, what if I uninstalled fglrx driver and installed the open-source raedon driver?
<peepsalot> tawt, change majors, problem solved
<icanhas> MrKeuner: lets say... close enough
<tawt> rofl!
<icanhas> AdrianStrays: what's your issue? and what card?
<kahrytan> MrKeuner->  There is always some1 asking that
<cwillu> kahrytan, how do you tell firefox to use alsa?
<rickey> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<MrKeuner> kahrytan: :)
<rickey> how do it fix it
<MikeCulver> I just fell back from the fglrx driver to the ati/radeon driver and am having a horrible time getting DRI and compositing working
<rickey> how do i fix it
<icanhas> MikeCulver: what card?
<peepsalot> rickey, did you " Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal"
<rickey> yes i did
<AdrianStrays> icanhas, I recently upgrade to the Hardy RC, and found that everything is really laggy. Scrolling, typing, basically any form of animation. I never had this issue with Gusty.  There is a post that is more indepth that talks about the issue here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=732006
<MikeCulver> Mobility FireGL T2... treats it like a Radeon 9600
<Ali_ix> rickey: any more Specific error message?
<MikeCulver> hmm...
<MikeCulver> xorg log says DRI enabled...
<MikeCulver> glxinfo says no
<darthanubis> AdrianStrays, its your system. I don't mean to sound crass, but you have to learn by reading and trial and error. There si plenty of documentation for this distro. But I don't use ATI. If I did....
<Ali_ix> rickey: there might be a problem in your sourceslst file
<MikeCulver> I did Mode 0666 and no dice
<darthanubis> !works | AdrianStrays
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about works - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rickey> yes line 56
<icanhas> MikeCulver: odd, my friends 9600 worked with open source and AIGLX by default
<darthanubis> !work | AdrianStrays
<ubotu> AdrianStrays: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<peepsalot> !pastebin @ rickey
<darthanubis> !sense | AdrianStrays
<ubotu> AdrianStrays: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<rickey> how do i edit it
<MikeCulver> yeah.. AIGLX is working, but not DRI or compositing
<MikeCulver> even Xv works fine.  It really makes no sense.
<peepsalot> rickey, pastebin the full log from running apt-get update
<icanhas> MikeCulver: er, then AIGLX is _not_ working
<cab86> Synaptic says I have restricted modules installed for 5 different kernels... is it alright to remove the ones that  are not 2.6.24-16??  also, right now i' am attempting to completely remove the ati drivers to make clean attempt to install them.... is it alright to uninstall the xserver-xorg-video-ati?
<rickey> what is pasteben\
<cheesypenguin> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<U9527> come on, what time
<MikeCulver> xorg log claims it is
<peepsalot> !pastebin | rickey
<ubotu> rickey: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Ali_ix> rickey: in terminal: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst
<U9527> come on, what time
<Ali_ix> rickey: in terminal: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<MikeCulver> icanhas: But here's another thing that might help
<darthanubis> AdrianStrays, basically, you are responsible for your machine. Sure, try things out. Break stuff if you have to. But read and search for things first. Then you'll have a better idea of what to ask.
<bluefoxx> how can i make my xbox360 controller i found today[$4 with usb adaptor] show up in /dev/js0 in addition to the /dev/input/js0 that it is allready?
<icanhas> AdrianStrays: er, do you have xgl installed?
<MikeCulver> icanhas: I did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.. and said to use FBdev...
<darthanubis> bluefoxx, irc.otfc.net #xbox-linux
<MikeCulver> icanhas: that fubared everything.. did another dpkg.. and said no fbdev.. since then I can't get DRI working at all
<AdrianStrays> darthanubis, I did research, thats exactly how I found that tread.  I did try stuff, and it didn't work. I have limited knowledge and require help. It is obviously not my machine, as everything funcution perfectly prior to my upgrade.
<icanhas> MikeCulver: honest that shouldn't make a bit of a difference.. can you pastebin your xorg log?
<bluefoxx> darthanubis: kk, ty
<darthanubis> np
<MikeCulver> sure.. want me to grep anything?
<icanhas> MikeCulver: and your xorg config too
<icanhas> MikeCulver: no, whole thing
<darthanubis> nothing is obvious
<MikeCulver> pastebin?  what do you mean by that?
<ToddEDM> when hardy is released, will an icon come up and let me install the latest files???
<bluefoxx> darthanubis: * Looking up irc.otfc.net
<bluefoxx> * Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?
<icanhas> !paste | MikeCulver
<ubotu> MikeCulver: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ToddEDM> im running hardy now
<AdrianStrays> icanhas, I believe so.
<icanhas> AdrianStrays: what card do you have?
<darthanubis> bluefoxx, sorry oftc
<icesword> what time :P
<icesword> :p
<bluefoxx> darthanubis: kk
<AdrianStrays> icanhus, Radeon Xpress 110
<icanhas> AdrianStrays: can you give me the output of the last line of fglrxinfo?
<AdrianStrays> icanhas, I should be compatible with the open source driver
<whitt> can someone help me with an audio issue?  My music pauses whenever I switch users
<jimmygoon> Does pulseaudio intentionally prevent vlc/totem/gstreamer/rhythmbox  from outputing audio when firefox/youtube are open (even when they are paused)???
<AdrianStrays> icanhas, OpenGL version string: 1.2 (2.1 Mesa 7.0.3)
<MikeCulver> pasted
<cwillu> jimmygoon, did you have the crashy firefox issue previously?
<icanhas> AdrianStrays: wait, are you using fglrx or open source radeon ati in xorg.conf?
<icanhas> MikeCulver: you need to give me the url it gave you when you submitted it
<peepsalot> MikeCulver, you have to paste the URL to your pastebin into this channel
<keb> firefox,flash,pulseaudio  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/192888
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192888 in pulseaudio "firefox crashes on flash contents" [High,In progress]
<peepsalot> heh
<MikeCulver> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64180/
<AdrianStrays> icanas, fglrx I think, let me check
<jimmygoon> cwillu, yes, fixed with nswrapper though
<cwillu> jimmygoon, k, that's what I feared;
<jimmygoon> cwillu, er, and I just installed flashblock though I disabled that
<MikeCulver> makes sense now.. thanks
<jimmygoon> cwillu, nswrapper > audio :) I'm tired of ff crahsing
<cwillu> kahrytan, looks like switching to alsa in firefox _does_ disable audiomixing
<MikeCulver> I'm reading it as well.  I was trying to change settings and restart X, but it didn't seem to make a difference until I flat out restarted the system
<jimmygoon> cwillu, ping me if you need me to test/try anything. I'd be happy to help
<jimmygoon> heh I just realized 7.04 ships tomorrow :O
<MikeCulver> that's also another strange thing that's happened since moving to 8.04
<jimmygoon> 8.04 rahter
<icesword> @time holland
<icesword> nickrud, hi, what time is it in holland
<icanhas> MikeCulver: interesting. you might want to add the MergedFB "enable" option to your xorg.conf, but first can you pastebin that for me too?
<odious_> i'm itching for my hardy release :)
<rickey> sudo gedit/etc/apt/sources.list this command did not work
<AdrianStrays> icanhas, I am
<MikeCulver> ah.. yes
<icanhas> AdrianStrays: can you paste the full output of fglrxinfo
<nickrud> icesword according to my world clock nearly 6am
<icanhas> AdrianStrays: pastebin, rather
<AutoMatriX> rickey, a space between gedit and /etc
<ragsagar> rickey it will open sources.list file using gedit
<jimmygoon> rickey, there should be a space between gedit the app name and /etc/... the argument
<MrKeuner> I cannot wait for tomorro
<ragsagar> there is space b/w the app name and path
<jimmygoon> :)
<MikeCulver> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64181/
<MrKeuner> I'll sleep sp that it will be tomorrow sooner
<icesword> nickrud, thx, tony said hardy will be out before 00:00 24th in holland time
<AutoMatriX> rickye must have got it ;)
<nickrud> icesword only the shadow knows
<DanaG> mumble grumble... scheduler issues....
<AdrianStrays> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<icanhas> Mikec
<icesword> nickrud, who is shadow
<icanhas> MikeCulver: god you have more xorg edits than ME, that's bad
<MikeCulver> lol
<MikeCulver> well..
<MikeCulver> i moved from a simple config back to one that worked previously
<icanhas> MikeCulver: glxinfo | grep direct ?
<jimmygoon> mumble grumble xorg patches, reversions, and ultimately zero usability of the installer for any gm855 users
<gabriela> Hi, What player would I use to play .wma music files.  Looks like Exaile will not play them. Any Ideas?
<pwnguin> gabriela: does totem not play them?
<MikeCulver> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<jimmygoon> gabriela, install restricted-extras and then any of htem
<bardyr> gabriela, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pwnguin> gabriela: apparently totem will play them if you install ubuntu-restricted-extras for the codecs ;)
<AdrianStrays> icanhas, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64182/
<bardyr> heh
<nickrud> icesword a 30's radio serial in the states, he strike fear into the hearts of men
<ragsagar> install vlx
<ragsagar> sorry vlc
<JPSman> so does ndiswrapper work in hardy?
<bardyr> yes
<pwnguin> vlc does a terrible job with softsubs
<icesword> k
<JPSman> hrm
<gabriela> bardyr: Would I do a search in synaptics for "ubuntu-restricted-extras"?
<icanhas> AdrianStrays: your fglrx is crashing on startup, and x is defaulting back to mesa. can you pastebin your /etc/X11/Xorg.0.log ?
<cwillu> jimmygoon, have you seen nspluginwrapper?
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, any Idea how to sync my cellular over IR with my laptop ?
<icanhas> MikeCulver: any reason you aren't using fglrx?
<nikitis> Is 8.04 released tomorrow April 24th sometime?
<jimmygoon> cwillu, I'm using it
<bardyr> gabriela, yes or sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jimmygoon> cwillu, not sure why its not the default
<cwillu> do you still have libflashsupport installed?
<jimmygoon> cwillu, how would I check that
<bardyr> nikitis, yes
<cwillu> synaptic
<MikeCulver> fglrx.. on this config, with compiz active, periodically (about half the time) doesn't resume from suspend.. just hangs
<jimmygoon> cwillu, I purged flash and then reinstalled it afterword
<nikitis> bardyr, sweet i'm scheduling an off day for work ;)
<AdrianStrays> icanhas, there is no such file, I even went in and looked myself.
<icanhas> MikeCulver: oh, that sounds about right. i'll be honest with you, radeon drivers should work with compositing and dri default on hardy, so it must have something to do with your upgrade
<odious_> nikitis: heh, it's april 24th here now and i did the same... but it's not out yet so i came into the office :P
<jimmygoon> cwillu, dpkg -l | grep flash yields: ii  flashplugin-nonfree    9.0.124.0ubuntu2
<cwillu> jimmygoon, are you still checking libflashsupport?
<icanhas> AdrianStrays: /var/log/Xorg.0.log , sorry i'm distracted
<cwillu> jimmygoon, try installing it
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/xorg.conf
<pwnguin> AdrianStrays: is there anything that matches Xorg.*.log?
<DanaG> I have a way tweaked xorg.conf myself.
<icanhas> pwnguin: my fault, i sent him to the wrong folder
<cwillu> it used to be installed by default (now its just suggests, as it 'causes' the crash)
<ragsagar> search for gstreamer
<jimmygoon> cwillu, what about libflash?
<gabriela> bardyr: Thanks so much - they are downloading now - appreciate it!
<bardyr> gabriela, np
<MikeCulver> icanhas: Really, I'm trying to get compiz up since the radeon performance is a bit better than it has been before.  I was hoping that would work without killing itself on resume which has largely been my problem
<MikeCulver> icanhas: I'll try mergedfb
<pwnguin> gabriela: dont thank us till it's working ;)
<AdrianStrays> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DanaG> Hmm, no audio, or crash city?
<DanaG> It's a "rock and a hard place" situation.
<jimmygoon> :(
<cwillu> jimmygoon, I'm sorry?
<DanaG> It'd be almost-fixed with that nspluginwrapper.
<jimmygoon> cwillu, should I install libflash0 also?
<jimmygoon> cwillu, or just libflashsupport
<AdrianStrays> icanhas, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64183/
<gabriela> pwnguin: still chugging away on dload - we'll see - I'm an optimist - grin
<cwillu> jimmygoon, no, don't go installing things I didn't ask you to install :p
<jimmygoon> cwillu, :) ok
<rickey> it says  sudo  gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jimmygoon> cwillu, that fixes it
<cwillu> okay
<rickey> sudo gedit command not fond
<Twistage> Is the upgrade to the new Gnome going to break all my current themes and desktop settings?
<cwillu> you'll probably have a flash window turn grey once in a while, that's flash crashing (and not firefox, thanks to nspluginwrapper)
<jimmygoon> cwillu, yeah, I've had that happen a few times. I figured as much and did a short prayer for firefox not crashing. I've never been more happy as something fails :/
<rickey> me being in 804 dose that make a differnce?
<ragsagar> rickey use nano instead of gedit
<jimmygoon> rickey, did you install server?
<rickey> ok ill tyry
<icanhas> AdrianStrays:  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep fglrx
<rickey> no
<DanaG> Nowadays I've come to dislike some specific closed-source software quite a lot.
<cwillu> jimmygoon, supposedly (/me hopes) it also cures flash animations causing performance issues (or at least, will make them niceable)
<ragsagar> wat no?
<DanaG> FLash is among the worst.
<DanaG> ﻿*crash* ﻿*crash* ﻿*crash* ﻿*crash* ﻿*crash* ﻿*crash* ﻿*crash* ﻿*crash*
<AdrianStrays> icanhas, there was no output
<DanaG> Thaaaaanks, Adobe.  Lovely.
<jimmygoon> heh, windows flat out removed my sound card yesterday and the reinstall killed my control panel. it was fun to fix
<Wyleyrabbit> .
<icanhas> AdrianStrays: yeah, your xorg conf isn't trying to load fglrx drivers... you're not using fglrx at all right now
<icanhas> AdrianStrays: it's not crashing, you're just not using it :P are you in Hardy I imagine? and new install or upgrade?
<keb> i never had a crash with gnash
<keb> but it is slower
<jimmygoon> cwillu, hm, I dunna. I was just sick of it hanging on pages that used flash for trivial things in the background but flashblock helps and then with nspluginwrapper I'm a happy camper. Well, outside of my other issue
<omgomgomghardyhe> AH
<AdrianStrays> icanhas, I am.  It was an upgrade.
<odious_> hi omgomgomghardyhe
<cwillu> jimmygoon, I installed flashblock the day an ad started yelling at me to 'say something' at 4 in the morning
<DanaG> What ad?
<AdrianStrays> icanhas, that is really bizarre as I was using it in Gusty
<DanaG> YOu should write a nasty letter to the advertiser.
<omgomgomghardyhe> 'ello
<DanaG> s/s/z/
<jimmygoon> cwillu, haha, abblockplus also does wonders
<cwillu> DanaG, those adverts for the smileyfaces you can add to msn messenger
<odious_> DanaG: no you had it right the first time :)
<cwillu> jimmygoon, flashblock is enough for me :p
<DanaG> Probably come with free malware.
 * jimmygoon LOVES smilies... all 10,000 he already has
<JPSman> how can I update hardy when i can't get on line?
<icanhas> AdrianStrays: ok ,PROBABLY what happened, is you had an old version of fglrx installed in an old kernel you used Gutsy on, didn't come to the new kernel.. but xgl DID< hence your slow down. lets fix your lag first ok?
<AdrianStrays> icanhas, alright
<DanaG> My smileys: ♡♥
 * cwillu woots
<icanhas> AdrianStrays: sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xgl
<DanaG> and ↖↑↗→↘↓↙←↖
 * cwillu woohoo's as well
 * cwillu sees npviewer.bin, and mercilessly nices it to +20
<DanaG> Who needs smileys when you have unicode?
<DanaG> You could wrap it in an auto 'nice'
<JPSman> how can I upgrade hardy when i can't get online BECAUSE of hardy?
<cwillu> however, you know what nsplugwrapper breaks?
<keb> i wonder if the horns on unicode are magical
<jimmygoon> <3 = awesome enough
<pwnguin> anyone know a replacement for google browser sync? it's not compatible with ff3beta5
<cwillu> the long-time-in-coming ability to mousewheel while the cursor is in a flash block :p
<jimmygoon> pwnguin, do you just need bookmarks? or history and passwords too
<odious_> JPSman: that is a pickle
<AdrianStrays> icanhas, done
<icanhas> AdrianStrays:
<pwnguin> i'd prefer history+passwords
<jimmygoon> cwillu, that didn't work for me even without nsplugwrapper
<DanaG> That was still broken for me.
<pwnguin> i dont need a delicious plugin
<DanaG> ALways.
<icanhas> AdrianStrays: now restart X, and i'll see you back in 45 seconds :)
<jimmygoon> pwnguin, :) haha ok
<JPSman> odious_: and if they come out with a fix how will I know?
<DanaG> gucharmap!
<DanaG> Run it and enjoy.
<AdrianStrays> icanhas, okay hold on.
<jimmygoon> god thats annoying too
<JPSman> odious_: can I just burn a CD and update that way?
<DanaG> Don't run with ✁✂✃✂✁✂✃✂✁✂✃✂✁✂✃✂
<DanaG> Or I'll hit you with a(n) ✈
<jimmygoon> JPSman, when you add put it in ubuntu will ask if you want to use it as a software repo then you can upgrade as normal
<DanaG> Way fun.  Beats smileys, for sure.
<icanhas> DanaG: hyper? a little less OT during help time plz.. :/
<peepsalot> don't run with barbed wire?
<JPSman> so wait for the latest version to come out on a CD iso then try it?
<pwnguin> sadly, gnometerm+screen+irssi+localepurge gives me  < DanaG> Don't run with ââââââââââââââââ
<DanaG> Actually, those were scissors.
<pwnguin> hmm
<DanaG> down middle up middle .... loop.
<JPSman> no they were a's
<jimmygoon> JPSman, sure, I'd personally check reports of dist-upgrading success first, sometimes its not a clean break and the internet is useful for fixes, reinstalling packages, irc help, etc
<pwnguin> cutnpaste ftl
<tcpdumpgod> Anyone using XMMS2? If so, what client?
<jimmygoon> haha, thats quite the remote access
<pwnguin> its actually quite neat
<AdrianStrays> icanhas, done
<pwnguin> screen+irssi is pretty handy. never leave irc again!
<icanhas> AdrianStrays: 3 to 1 odds you have less leg, right?
<jimmygoon> I hate irssi. I'm a gui sucker
<DanaG> I use pidgin for irc.
<jimmygoon> ewww
<pwnguin> jimmygoon: you use /join and /part though, right?
<ragsagar> iam using xchat
<ragsagar> pidgin wont allow every commands
<AdrianStrays> icanhas, you should've put really money on that... yes things are sigificantly better
<jimmygoon> pwnguin, when I'm using something outside of my autoconnected channels yeah
<ragsagar> anyone using Konversation?
<icanhas> AdrianStrays: are you interested in knowing why? or would you rather just fix your fglrx now? :)
<pwnguin> the only thing missing really is a who sidepane but oh well
<peepsalot> DanaG, ah, yeah i can see them if i make the font some ridiculously huge size, otherwise they are kinda a blur
<AdrianStrays> icanhas, I am! Do tell
<pwnguin> better than a goofy irc proxy
<jimmygoon> pwnguin, firewall somewhere?
<peepsalot> pwnguin, you tried weechat?
<jimmygoon> I need to setup a vpn server at home, my school is getting overzealous
<peepsalot> +screen
<pwnguin> jimmygoon: no
<jimmygoon> mibbit rocks too... like seriously
<pwnguin> peepsalot: once
<peepsalot> seems nicer than irssi IMO
<pwnguin> i should get this script working again i saw
<jimmygoon> isn't screen like vnc for cli
<icanhas> AdrianStrays: older versions of fglrx ( < 8.42.3, like the one in the Gutsy repos) do not support AIGLX, which is the replacement for xgl. xgl will eat you if compiz isn't running. and if your fglrx is broke because of your kernel change (like it was), then compiz can't run, therefore xgl is basically computer aids
<jimmygoon> haha xgl = aids indeed
<bardyr> :D
<icanhas> AdrianStrays: luckily, Hardy's default fglrx in the repos is the newest 8-3, which fully supports AIGLX with your card, you should see very improved results.
<pwnguin> basically you have an irssi plugin drop notifications to a file, then ssh and monitor that for changes and put a dbus notify on the local host for new entries
<peepsalot> jimmygoon, no, vlc for cli would be ssh
<icanhas> AdrianStrays: can you tell me what's in system->admin->hardware drivers?
<pwnguin> basically, popups on highlight for screen+irssi
<peepsalot> jimmygoon, there isn't really a good analogy for screen like that. i guess it's kinda like workspaces for cli
<patifa> Anyone know why hardy would be failing to grab the Translation-en_US?
<patifa> It seems to think I'm english UK, for whatever silly reason.
<jimmygoon> hm, I suppose I will remain confused, haah
<AdrianStrays> icanhas, thats very interesting.  I actually should've been able to put that together myself. I read about the changes to xgl and noticed compiz issues.... Thank you so much for your help thus far!
<pwnguin> jimmygoon: screen doesn't know much about the network like vnc does
<peepsalot> oops, i mean vnc, not vlc
<jimmygoon> I think I sort of understand
<pwnguin> you can install and run it locally
<AdrianStrays> icanhas, the ATI accelerated graphics driver is no longer in use, although I activated it once I upgrade hardy (there was a weird crash though)
<Fdisk93> is there a certan time 8.40 will be avalable for dl ?
<quentusrex> is the release today?
<quentusrex> if so what time?
<icanhas> AdrianStrays: do you remember anything about the crash? (don't check that box yet)
<peepsalot> 8.40 will be released 36 months from today
<jimmygoon> :O
<quentusrex> how do I get an xterm window to stay open?
<quentusrex> can I pipe a wait command?
<jimmygoon> don't type 'exit' :)
<icanhas> quentusrex: why _isn't_ it staying open, is the question? :P
<AdrianStrays> icanhas, yes I do.  The driver downloaded, but the installing screen never started.  The entire screen froze, and I left it alone for awhile, but when I came back it was still frozen, so I turned off the computer.
<quentusrex> I've created a launcher to cat a log file
<odious> 8.04 on the other hand who knows!
<quentusrex> but once it's cat'd it the window closes....
<Fdisk93> i ment 8.04
<odious> anyone know?
<JPSman> how can I find out what RaLink driver ubuntu used when packaging hardy?
<JPSman> version number
<icanhas> AdrianStrays: very interesting, we're going to first remove whatever's left of the old fglrx drivers and try to install with the RDM/jockey/hardware drivers manager again, if that doesn't work we'll have to install from source (which isn't so bad either)
<quentusrex> ???
<DanaG> modinfo rt2500pci:
<DanaG> description:    Ralink RT2500 PCI & PCMCIA Wireless LAN driver.
<DanaG> version:        2.1.4
<jimmygoon> the release is April 24 so if it is the 24th in your GMT then yes, "today" is accurate. who knows when... whenever devs are done + launchpad finishes isos
<DanaG> Any other module?
<AdrianStrays> icanhas, okay.
<JPSman> DanaG that doesn't make sense.  RaLinks website for linux only goes up to 1.4.6
<icanhas> AdrianStrays: sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-driver
<AdrianStrays> icanhas, done
<icanhas> AdrianStrays: ok, now go back into hardware manager, check the box, and restart when it prompts you
<_Rambaldi_> i am looking for software to remap my keys, any suggestion?
<AdrianStrays> icanhas, I'm posting what we did onto the ubuntu forums so others might get some help from it.  What was the first thing we removed?
<icanhas> AdrianStrays: this is a common issue, but it's user caused, technically it's not a bug or anything like it. if you installed NOT using the RDM in Gutsy, fglrx is going to break on first upgrade to Hardy. Just how it is. Anyone can come in here or #compiz-fusion and get help on this :)
<AdrianStrays> icanhas, thank you so much for your help! Its support like this which makes me stick with Ubuntu even when I'm frustrated. Thanks! I'm going to restart now.
<icanhas> AdrianStrays: don't thank me till compiz works :)
<whitt>  can someone help me with an audio issue?  My music pauses whenever I switch users
<JPSman> DanaG: where on god's green earth can I get the 2.1.4 driver for rt2500pci??????
<DanaG> Maybe it's not a real version.
<JPSman> is that _the_newest_ driver?
<newuser777> Has the NTFS support been upgraded in the Hardy release? I often run into the problem where I've copied a file from ubuntu to my windows partition and the file is copied twice with the same filename but one is lower case and the other is uppcase. This really screws with windows and makes data backups difficult. Ubuntu also copies illegal characters such as ? which locks the file and causes a huge mess.
<JPSman> ?
<DanaG> Sometimes module versions are screwy like that.
<JPSman> I just grabbed the hardy ac iso yesturday
<JPSman> where did you get that modinfo's driver?  what are you using?
 * patifa twiddles his thumbs waiting for major release.
<DanaG> It's the packaged one, I think.
<AdrianStrays> icanhas, as near as I can tell everything is running smoothly now.
 * LibertyShadow watches southpark waiting for major release
<DanaG> I just typed modinfo rt2500pci
 * JPSman steals DanaG's rt2500pci.ko while he wasn't looking   -   he wasn't using it anyway
<JPSman> :OD
<DanaG> linux-backports-modules-2.6.24-16-generic: /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/updates/wireless/rt2x00/rt2x00/rt2500pci.ko
<icanhas> AdrianStrays: pastebin output of fglrxinfo please
<DanaG> Try that.
<DanaG> package.
<gramm> Hardy ubiquity is stalling after migrating docs and settings
<AdrianStrays> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<patifa> newuser777 I'd say ntfs support has gotten signifigantly better
<JPSman> I'd love to but I dont have internet on the computer i need it on   >:O*
<patifa> I find it to be a lot more stable now than it used to be
<AdrianStrays> icanhas, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64188/
<grhluna> yea
<DanaG> You can download the deb and install it with gdebi
<grhluna> looks like more stable
<AdrianStrays> icanhas, actually a new/old thing emerged again just now.
<icanhas> AdrianStrays: ?
<grhluna> im still testing it
<grhluna> i have to go easy with the graphics
<AdrianStrays> icanhas, occasionally when changing pages, typing in information, or do anything, they horizontal lines appear sporadatically and momentarily throught the screen.
<JPSman> and gdebi is the program that opens with a .deb file?
<grhluna> i get those when i shut it down
<grhluna> i think its the new nvidia driver
<icanhas> AdrianStrays: glxinfo | grep direct
<AdrianStrays> icanhas, like this http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v322/ThePaleWhiteRose/Screenshot-1.png
<gramm> Hardy ubiquity is stalling after migrating docs and settings, help?
<jimmygoon> wait, in the screenshot too, ugh
<AdrianStrays> icanhas, direct rendering: Yes
<icanhas> AdrianStrays: ps -e | grep compiz
<AdrianStrays> icanhas, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64189/
<newuser777> patifa: Thanks for the response. I hope it has. I'm not complaining, for what Ubuntu offers it's well worth the occasional headache caused by a real error or one I created and am not versed enough to realize it's my fault.
<icanhas> AdrianStrays: well compiz is running :) you may want to install ccsm if you haven't already. #compiz-fusion for issues with those horizontal lines, since they seem to be a compiz issue i'm unaware of
<AdrianStrays> icanhas, thank you for all your help....again.  :D
<icanhas> AdrianStrays: it's ok, i'm only alowed to help when no one smart is around. i'm pretty much useless ;)
<AdrianStrays> icanhas, if you're useless then I have no idea what I am...lol...negative usefulness.  Sucking the usefulness right of people.
<icanhas> AdrianStrays: well apparently i give an awful lot of bad advice ;)
<AdrianStrays> Well if you ever need a character witness, you've got me.
<JPSman> what?  why dont I have that??
<Arenlor> Hello all, how goes it?
<JPSman> DanaG: so newest driver version doesn't necessarily mean the best?
<DanaG> Beats me.
<DanaG> I haven't used ralink ... at least in Hardy.
<Arenlor> JPSman, no not necessarily, usually though
<latitu> how much time is left til the hardy release?
<jgoo> sudo apt-get install mysql-server << best way to install mysql?
<Arenlor> Every time someone asks that question it gets put back an hour latitu
<latitu> Arenlor :)
<jgoo> which question?
<jgoo> the mysql one? ^^
<Arenlor> no, he had asked how much time was left until release
<Arenlor> jgoo you'll also want the client I believe, hold on, am running an update after it's done I'll look at synaptic
<DanaG> "Intrepid" makes me think of cars... but I haven't a clue why.
<jgoo> I did it and it lists mysql-client-5.0 as a package that is downloading
<bullgard4> How can I add a switch to gnome-search-tool so that it will find hidden files and backups also? ('man gnome-search-tool' did not enlighten me.)
<jgoo> Dodge Intrepid?
<dholbach> good morning
<Arenlor> morning dholbach
<ripps> What is ubuntu going to do after they run out of letters in the alphabet
<tawt> morning
<tawt> lol  they started with warty warthog
<dholbach> hi Arenlor
<DanaG> jgoo: that may be it.
<DanaG> I couldn't think of what car or truck it was.
<tawt> ripps, check out wikipedia and search for ubuntu
<Arenlor> bullgard4 'gnome-search-tool --hidden'
<Arenlor> tawt that is still a valid question, no matter the order they can still only have 26 different english letters
<cwillu> '''No. we don't know exactly the time when 8.04 will be released.'''
<bullgard4> Arenlor: Yes indeed. I must have been too sleepy last night. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<tawt> arenlor, get a new alphabet
<Arenlor> bullgard4 also try 'gnome-search-tool --help' for a full list
<tawt> lol
<Arenlor> ooh an Ubuntu alphabet
<cwillu> ripps, the first release was warty
<tawt> i was thinking greek or arabic, but sure
<DanaG> hoary hedgehog already used 'g'
<DanaG> h'h'
 * cwillu realizes he missed the sweet spot by 30 seconds, and sulks
<DanaG> argh, can't type.
<DanaG> hoary hedgehog already used 'h'
<DanaG> There, fixed it.
<Arenlor> hmm point to DanaG
<wastrel> hoary
<Arenlor> so do we have a bot commad for answering "When is it going to be out?" yet?
<wastrel> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<cwillu> '''No. we don't know exactly the time when 8.04 will be released.'''
<wastrel> hrm.
<cwillu> ubotu arewethereyet is No. we don't know exactly the time when 8.04 will be released.
<cwillu> ubotu?
<Arenlor> did someone give our bot cookies?
<cwillu> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<icanhas> !cookies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cookies - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jbroome> haha
<tawt> !food
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about food - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jbroome> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<cwillu> Be Kind.  Don't Abuse the Bot
<DanaG> Join #ubuntu-bots?\
<DanaG> Can't send to channel.
<DanaG> That part of the factoid is not helpful.
<Arenlor> moderation is on
<DanaG> aah.
<DanaG> I have a self-imposed rule: if I can't find something by 2 tries, I give up.
<jgoo> !intrepid
<ubotu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<tawt> !isitout
<ubotu> isitout is The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<jgoo> the .04 and .10 version naming... with the major versions as days, is that coincidence or design?
<DanaG> Years and moths, actually.
<jgoo> so the next is 9.04, then 9.10, then 10.04, 10.10 etc ?
<DanaG> Er, months.
<jgoo> aaah i see yes
<Arenlor> months not days and yes
<jgoo> me stupid
<icanhas> 8.10, actually.
<DanaG> Though moths are nice, too.
<DanaG> Not.
<Jeeves_> Are we there yet? :P
<tawt> that makes sense
<DanaG> Sorry, I just haaad to say that.
<jgoo> icanhas: I meant after 8.10
<Bryan> >_> I'm having trouble with my broadcom chip. The connection keeps dropping out.
<jgoo> So what new is planned for intrepid?
<Arenlor> every six months to coincide with GNOME
<DanaG> Dodge Intrepid?
<jgoo> I thought gnome was 6 months to coincide with ubuntu?
<m11> :)
<icanhas> jgoo: generally speaking, after ibex, the next release will be 1 month after the next gnome release
<jgoo> =) yeah - but I heard they will be more 'adventurous' with the styling.
<DanaG> I like my Nodoka engine theme.
<jgoo> I hope we will get multitouch support in gnome
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot-orange-nodoka.png
<tawt> after hardy is released, will this channel merge with #ubuntu
<m11> i have question about styling, how can i retrive that nice orange bar that was on main menus in alpha version ?
<DanaG> For a while, yes.
<jgoo> multitouch + compiz-fusion + nsfw == profit!
<jbroome> no. it'll be ibex stuff
<DanaG> nsfw?  No thanks.
<Arenlor> Bryan, welcome to hell, have you tried ndiswrapper with it?
<DanaG> I now have the iGoogle teahouse thingy as my wallpaper.... complete with changing-over-time.
<jgoo> ok, but... what is planned? just improvements... I should google multitouch gnome I think...
<DanaG> Fades over hours.
<jgoo> or would this have to be lower in the os layer?
<juice__> i have a question about emerald themer. can  i not use it anymore, did the 8.04 update render it useless? how now do i go about installing themes?
<jbroome> !ibex | jgoo
<ubotu> jgoo: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<JPSman> can I connect to the net through an ethernet?
<DanaG> That Nodoka engine looks pretty nice, without being drastically different.
<Arenlor> no tawt, what happens is it gets closed to new people and we just stay in as long as we can/want
<JPSman> er, I mean, an ethernet connected to another computer thats using wireless to connect?
<DanaG> Oh, bridging?  Maybe.
<tawt> arenlor, lol
<ripps> So, the 9.04 release will have J - J nameing scheme, right?
<tawt> arenlor, seriously?
<tawt> yep ripps
<Arenlor> yes I'm serious
<kahrytan> jgoo-> And it will be v8.10
<jgoo> has anyone here made an ftir multitouch display? I would love to run Ubuntu on one... if I was sure of the software I'd go ahead and hack on up before summer
<kahrytan> jgoo->  You figure out the meaning of the versions?
<Lunks> Is it out?
<tawt> lol  i'm never leaving.  jk.  i'll want to boot hardy
<bullgard4> DanaG: In www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot-orange-nodoka.png there is a little penguin to be seen in the upper panel What does this applet stand for?
<jgoo> kahrytan: yeah, I figured it out
<DanaG> that's 'gnubiff'
<Arenlor> they all get rerouted to #ubuntu when they try to join and all of us that were in here saying we don't know when it'll be released and helping people with last minute bugs relax in silence
<DanaG> Checks mail.
<ripps> Jolly Jay?
<kahrytan> jgoo->  good
<jgoo> aaah. what is the one with lines like looks like asystem monitor?
<juice__> i have a question about emerald themer. can  i not use it anymore, did the 8.04 update render it useless? how now do i go about installing themes?
<DanaG> That's hardware-monitor.
<tawt> ripps, it'll be an african animal
<jgoo> wow, applet overload... i can has annotation?
<Arenlor> Rebooting, back in a bit
<DanaG> Yeah, my panel is a bit.... busy.
<tawt> jolly jaguar?
<juice__> haha
<tawt> jumpy jaguar
<juice__> leahprosy lion
<tawt> jittery
<tawt> hehe
<icanhas> jumping jalopy
<tawt> what's a jalopy?
<juice__> can someone help me with themes
<juice__> !theme
<ripps> Jolly Jackal
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jgoo> It will be Jackal
<jgoo> ripps: you beat me to it
<jgoo> Jolly Jackal gets my vote
<juice__> mine too
<tawt> sounds good
<ripps> where do we submit these suggestions?
<DanaG> jackalope?
<jgoo> ubuntu+3
<juice__> try launchpad
<DanaG> jackrabbit
<bullgard4> Where am I supposed to store GNOME source code files in Ubuntu Hardy?
<tawt> ripps, just keep saying it until everyone believes that it will be jolly jackal.  then it will be
<ripps> Quick! To all the channels!
<juice__> ha
<juice__> im in
<jgoo> Jiggly Jackal... Juicy, Jovial, Jocular, Jubilant, Jaunty... Should be as easy for people to spell phonetically as possible, and not mean 'old man who kills goats' in Mandarin.
<topyli> bullgard4: wherever you feel like
<icanhas> don't most words mean that in madarin?
<jgoo> That or 'Bit the wax tadpole'.
<jgoo> *e
<m11> i have question about styling, how can i retrive that nice orange bar/stripe that was on main menus in alpha version ?
<jgoo> Jolly Jackal is so full of win. I am looking forward to contributing to the Ibex wallpaper... they are awesome... and has bigger horns than GNU ;p
<SuperRoach> its still not here yet!
<jgoo> the name... that is.
<jgoo> Wasn't there a story about a woman who adopted a jackal? I wonder how she got on
<tawt> ...
<tawt> lol
<jgoo> baby jackals are cute. some are stripey, others two tone... but I think jackal + firefox has some opp for wallpaper.
<tawt> so...
<tawt> !isitout
<ubotu> isitout is The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<tawt> i like jaguars a little better than jackals
<jgoo> I am going to the international date line so I can download it first.
<tawt> lol
<ripps> Jaguar was already used by Mac
<tawt> ahhh...  we can't be too much like them
<tawt> good thinking
<jgoo> Jade Jaguar? mystical. oh yeah. ok, Jolly Jackal is unique enough to be web searchable too
<ethana2> our jaguar can eat theirs
<ethana2> so can our leapord
<jgoo>  Jolly Jackal Bar & Grill,
<jgoo> BUGGER.
<DanaG> jumping jahossophet (or however the heck you spell that)
<ripps> Lush Lemor?
<tawt> lol danag
<tawt> laughing lemor?
<ripps> I like Laughing Lemur...
<DanaG> Oh, how I wish Nautilus could do argb!
<tawt> too much effort typing laughing though...
<tawt> lol
<DanaG> Then I could have semitransparent wallpaper!
<pawan> hi
<pawan> when is the new version coming lout
<tawt> hi pawan
<pawan> out
<tawt> !isitout
<ubotu> isitout is The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<DanaG> !when
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about when - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ripps> Loopy Lemur?
<tawt> we need to definitely keep the Lemur part
<DanaG> ﻿I'm loopy! ﻿I'm loopy! ﻿I'm loopy! ﻿I'm loopy! (some random cartoon character does that.... I don't remember who)
<tawt> lumpy lemur
<tawt> eww
<ripps> lol
<Flannel> Loopy Lemur?  Isn't that the author of all those westerns?
<DanaG> screwy squirrel?
<tawt> lazy lemur
<tawt> lazy is easy, and sounds like a good code name
<JPSman> So my laptop has killer internet access...can i use ITS net access through an ethernet to my desktop?
<ripps> lazy might work, but does send the right message...
<JPSman> treat the laptop as a bridge?
<tawt> does warty?
<ripps> Best to ignore the names of the first two, as they didn't follow the name scheme anyway
<tawt> yeah
<JPSman> yeah whats the name of the next release?
<tawt> something ibex
<ripps> !intrepid | JPSman
<ubotu> JPSman: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<JPSman> Intrepid - i'll be using an SUV operating system :OP
<ripps> Yeah, your fuel budget will go through the roof
<Ununbium> that name is definatly too awkward to say all the time
 * Ununbium thinks the common name will be "ibex"
<Ununbium> rather than intrepid
<JPSman> Pardy Hardy
<DanaG> Yeah.  Bad name choice.
<ripps> Ibee
<tawt> intrepid is harder to type out
<icanhas> ibex _looks_ sexy on paper, ubuntu artists must LOVE it
<DanaG> Innovative?  Intrepid?  Inspiring?  Inspired?
<JPSman> Intimidating?
<tawt> lol  inspired would take away all the search engines from the religious-types
<JPSman> Icey?
<DanaG> Brrr...
<tawt> i like it.  cool crisp, and clear
<jgoo> What was the creature from ice age? the acorn hunting one?
<DanaG> Scrat.
<jgoo> I think if they are making ice age three, I wouldn't mind them cobranding it in, especially if they use linux to make ice age (what do they use? was it 100% maya?)
<JPSman> uh, the funniest damn squirl ever
<jgoo> aaah was a squirrel, yeah.. cool :)
<jgoo> did they already have ice age 3?
<DanaG> Speaking of s--at:  bus line: south county area transit: scat.
<DanaG> Better: "South Pine Lake Area Transit": splat.  (Entirely fictional.)
<DanaG> s/splat/SPLAT/
<jgoo> I look forward to the puns in GTA IV
<DanaG> Wed Apr 23 22:38:57 PDT 2008
<tawt> lol.  i love how the support channel has turned into a semi-offtopic channel
<jgoo> !isitout
<ubotu> isitout is The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<DanaG> Better tham asking that.
<DanaG> than.
<jgoo> it is onlye a semi-support channel to begin with
<subpar> so ... is it out? ;)
<tawt> true, it was hard to get help
<jgoo> subpar, if you set your timezone to GMT+28, then you can download it now!
<jgoo> I tried it and it worked!
<JPSman> where is Baker and Howland island?
<subpar> haha I'm running the beta anyways
<jgoo> subpar has come from the future!
<subpar> :D
 * jgoo too
<tawt> lol
 * tawt used to be, until he screwed it up
<jgoo> ahahaah oh sorry man, I almost coffeefied my keyboard though
<JPSman> I need support, I just dont know how to go about doing it.  Can I extract a windows wireless driver (for a rt2500pci) from an EXE?  because thats what the website offers for an update
<JPSman> the RALINK website
<Arenlor> try cabextract JPSman while I look into it
<jgoo> hrm, real support question: I installed msfonts, and after I did a message came up saying I needed to do something else to make them usable... but I didn't read it and ignored it (it said for printing I didn't need to do this)
<jgoo> and my fonts in jedit right now look all... messed up
<letterman> I just did a frehs install of kubuntu RC
<Arenlor> jgoo what is the package name?
<jgoo> ittei.e..te.t or something... it had i's and t's in it.
<Arenlor> cool welcome letterman
<jgoo> actually, my fonts are good except monospaced.
<DanaG> msttcorefonts?
<letterman> and I'm stuck on this bug: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread?t=715247
<jgoo> can you recommend a good terminal font that is utf8able?
<JPSman> cabextract on an exe?
<Arenlor> yes JPSman
<jgoo> yes, that one, but after installing it, it says install... iett...something
<Arenlor> or try unzip
<letterman> I've got an nvidia 7050 graphics, and I tried downloading the most recent driver from their website. Here's the error log: http://www.pastebin.org/31661
<Bryan_> in linux where is the file that allows you to stop services before suspend?
<Arenlor> jgoo 'sudo apt-get remove --purge msttcorefonts' and then install them again
<JPSman> nogo on archive manager
<DanaG> You may try wine'ing "uniextract'
<DanaG> If all else fails.
<letterman> can someone help?
<Arenlor> letterman hold on a second
<Bryan_> letterman, nvidia problem?
<jgoo> aaaaah I remember... the core fonts... it is the installer... you have to run something afterwards...
<letterman> yeah'
<letterman> on Kubuntu RC 64bit
 * ripps suggests EnvyNG for installing ATI and Nvidia drivers
<Bryan_> did you try the beta O_o?
<Arenlor> try 'sudo apt-get install libc6-dev' and see if it works after that
<letterman> http://www.pastebin.org/31661
<letterman> I downloaded file:///home/peabody/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.12-pkg2.run
<Arenlor> letterman try what I suggested
<Bryan_> letterman, thats not the beta. thats the 'stable' release.
<jgoo> one thing I will say - wifi config is easier in live session than when installed... in live session it isn't in roaming mode... or if it is, it finds the networks and just works... in installed mode... I needed always to remove roaming to get the networks to show up :/
<m11> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Bryan_> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bryan_> damn
<ripps> !envyng
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envyng - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arenlor> Bryan having an issue?
<ripps> regardlesss of whether EnvyNG is officially supported, it just seems to work. letterman: http://www.albertomilone.com/envyngfaq.html#A
<letterman> Bryan_: where do I find the beta drivers, the website says that is the latest
<jgoo> "Msttcorefonts uses the DEbian FOnt MAnager (defoma). If you wish to use the fonts provided by this package under the X Window System, you must configure it to use defoma fonts."
<jgoo> "The easiest way to do so is to use the x-ttcidfont-conf package"
<DanaG> Current "Envy" driver is the same as the packaged one.
<Bryan_> Arenlor, yeah. I had set up the network daemon to be stopped before suspend.
<jgoo> o_0 never had that come up...
<Bryan_> And i don't need it to do that anymore, but I forgot what file I edit to remove that issue
<Bryan_> letterman, what card again?
<jgoo> Arenlor: so that is the package it says I need: The easiest way to do so is to use the x-ttcidfont-conf package
<Arenlor> letterman ignore what Bryan had said and run 'sudo apt-get install libc6-dev' then run what you tried again
<IcemanV9> sudo: unable to resolve host ???  (looking thru bugs report .... )
<juice__> !kiba
<Arenlor> jgoo install that and see how it works
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arenlor> IcemanV9 more info please, it could just be a DNS issue
<letterman> Should I get a gtk version if I'm running kubuntu?
<juice__> !dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<juice__> !avant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avant - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> !google
<ubotu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Arenlor> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<IcemanV9> Arenlor: i just upgraded 7.10 to 8.04 and everything went well. it asked me to reboot. then, i cannot sudo at all.
<juice__> thanks.
<jgoo> Arenlor: I have defoma installed - so, the core fonts synaptic part finished, do I need to run an install? (I saw it downloading the files and doing something)
<Gnine> Bug 195308
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195308 in linux-meta "unable to resolve host (dup-of: 32906)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195308
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 32906 in sudo "sudo shouldn’t ABSOLUTELY NEED to look up the host it’s running on" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/32906
<jgoo> OK, I see I have verdana - that must mean it worked.
<JPSman> so on this page here http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Downloads   It talks about drivers havning to be pulled with a git content tracker....what the devil this?
<ripps> letterman: get the qt version
<jgoo> aaah bitstream vera sans mono how I love thee, thanks Arenlor
<letterman> EnvyNG couldn't carry out the task you chose because of the following error: warnings.warn("apt API not stable yet", FutureWarning)
<letterman> lame
<IcemanV9> ah ha! thanks Gnine. that's it. now, i can sudo.
<ripps> Whaa?
<letterman> Bryan_: I'm running the gefore 7050
<letterman> I've installed libc, now I'm scrollingfor a website for the beta drivers
<Bryan_> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_173.08.html
<Bryan_> Geforce, right?
<letterman> yeah
<Bryan_> mmk
<Bryan_> thats the newest 'beta' driver.
<letterman> smd64
<letterman> amd64
<Arenlor> letterman you installed 'libc6-dev' right, and don't use the beta drivers just use the ones the company released as the most stable version, it's smartest
<Bryan_> >_> not always.
<Bryan_> The 'stable' ones where buggy as hell for me. The beta's seem to be best. But thats for me.
<Arenlor> true sometimes you want older ones
<Arenlor> beta = could kill your system
<letterman> well, my system is dead on arrival
<letterman> but I'll try the stable first
<Bryan_> which is why I'm monitoring the heat my GPU is putting out Arenlor
<letterman> upgrade is much easier than downgrade normally
<letterman> brb
<Bryan_> Arenlor, anything about my question?
<Arenlor> I think I missed it somewhere
 * tawt wants the System76 desktop with 8gb RAM and 1TB hard drive
<Bryan_> ah
<Bryan_> Arenlor, yeah. I had set up the network daemon to be stopped before suspend. And i don't need it to do that anymore, but I forgot what file I edit to remove that issue
<Bryan_> simple enough question >_> but tough when you don't know what to look for.
<JPSman> What is a GIT content tracker and what does it do?
<letterman> ok, that fixed things
<letterman> thanks for the help
<letterman> I can now see an entire screen
<letterman> and they DEFINATELY need to get those drivers into the final build
<Bryan_> which ones?
<letterman> well
<letterman> it says Ubuntu is in restricted mode or something
<letterman> that my drivers are not supported or some shit
<ripps> That's normal when you use proprietary drivers
<vega--> yes, because they are proprietary "shit"
<letterman> ok
<letterman> well I'm gonna let all these updates apply and have some breakfast finally
<letterman> thanks again
<poni> Is Hardy to be released this weekend? :)
<vega--> !isitout
<ubotu> isitout is The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<poni> :x
<JPSman> where can i learn what the various folder names mean in my root?
<poni> was just wondering, saw the countdown disappeared on the ubuntu website :-)
<jbroome> JPSman: any linux howto on the web
<damo22> #ubuntu-release-party
<isplicer> hey guys
<damo22> when is hardy released?
<RAOF> Heh.
<damo22> is it soon?
<RAOF> !isitout
<ubotu> isitout is The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<RAOF> damo22: Oh, you don't know the _date_?  Today :)
<negge^> how come there's nothing to upgrade when I run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade on my ubuntu 7.10 server machine?
<NotSure> Hi
<cdm10> negge^: just dist-upgrading won't do anything
<RAOF> negge^: Because (1) not released yet, and (2) there are no _Gutsy_ updates to install.
<cdm10> you need to change your sources
<jbroome> negge^: 'cause that's not how you upgrade to a new distro
<cdm10> and anyway, you shouldn't be doing it that way
<jbroome> !upgrade | negge^
<ubotu> negge^: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<RAOF> cdm10: _Please_ don't recommend that :)
<negge^> jbroome: damn, then how do I do it?:D
<jbroome> !upgrade | negge^
<negge^> hehe thanks
<damo22> raof: i knew it was today, just wondering when
<cdm10> RAOF: sorry, I didn't mean to have recommended it :-/
<RAOF> negge^: Basically, 'do-release-upgrade' is what you want :)
<RAOF> But those pages have more detail.
<negge^> hehe I always thought dist-upgrade did it, seems like I was way out biking...
<negge^> thanks for the info anyway..
<negge^> Isn't the final version supposed to be released today?
<RAOF> Yes.
<dny> after removing firefox 3, and installing firefox 2 again, it's showing all the addons i had in firefox 3.  i've uninstalled all of them & restarted firefox, but they're still there saying 'This add-on will be uninstalled when firefox is restarted.'
<negge^> RAOF: what time?
<RAOF> Ahem.
<dny> and I get an error when trying to install addons it says I have
<RAOF> !isitout
<ubotu> isitout is The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<NotSure> My sound card quit working after installing - "ubuntu-restricted-extras" - Went back and uninstalled and still not detected. Any idea's?
<RAOF> Maybe we should have that displayed every minute on rotation :)
<negge^> RAOF: sorry for asking stupid question I just didn't know:D
<poni> negge^: I did the same thing 5 min ago :D
<negge^> hehe:D
<negge^> I must have logged in right after you asked
<poni> :)
<RAOF> negge^: That's OK.  You only learn by asking.
<dny> anyone? :/
<NotSure> Can someone help fix my sound?
<m11> notsure , what is problem ?
<negge^> RAOF: yeah
<NotSure> mll: My sound card quit working after installing - "ubuntu-restricted-extras" - Went back and uninstalled and still not detected.
<negge^> dny: have you tried removing all the addons manually? firefox 3 and 2 installs into different folders so there might be some weirdness because of that
<m11> notsure , can u list it with lspci ?
<RAOF> NotSure: I'm pretty sure that installing ubuntu-restricted-extras wasn't the problem - this shouldn't touch your sound settings.
<Arenlor> Bryan_ you still around?
<Bryan_> Arenlor, yep
<NotSure> hang on - will check in term win.
<RAOF> NotSure: What else changed between working sound and not working sound?
<dny> negge^ i'll give it a shot, where are the folders? :x
<Arenlor> Bryan_ the only thing I could find is maybe /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<negge^> dny: can't remember exactly, I'm not on my ubuntu box right now so it's hard to check
<Bryan_> Arenlor, that would not be it.
<NotSure> RAOF: I had installed unbuntu-restricted-extras - used to work before that.
<negge^> NotSure: is your soundcard detected at all?
<NotSure> This is hardware listed after run of lspci command:   Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<negge^> tried using the ALSA driver?
<RAOF> NotSure: Stopped working when?  As soon as you installed it?  After you rebooted?  Etc.
<NotSure> RAOF: ummm - after reboot!
<NotSure> After install of restricted
<negge^> NotSure: you don't have multiple sound cards do you?
<NotSure> nope
<negge^> okay
<RAOF> NotSure: Also, what part of sound isn't working?  What have you tested?
<NotSure> it worked great before istall of restricted
<NotSure> none
<negge^> maybe the package came with some weird drivers or something
<RAOF> NotSure: There is nothing in ubuntu-restricted-extras that will have touched your soundcard.  It's an unrelated thingy.
<NotSure> tried prefrences/sound and nothing
<Arenlor> dny /home/*user*/.mozilla/firefox/*profile*/ delete all the files that start with extensions and empty the extensions directory (do not delete it)
<Arenlor> well Bryan_ then I'm not sure maybe that file points to something that could help?
<RAOF> NotSure: By preferences/sound, you mean System->Preferences->Sound, and hitting the 'test' button?
<DanaG> better than deleting:
<NotSure> ok - I did install something else at same time - will check what it was - let you know in aq sec - ok?
<DanaG> MOVE things.
<DanaG> And don't remove extensions; try the extensions.rdf first.  That's a cache,
<DanaG> .
<Arenlor> DanaG he wanted to remove all the extensions and start over
<DanaG> aah.
<DanaG> firefox -ProfileManager
<dny_> hm?
<DanaG> Or did he want to get rid of extensions but not preferences?
<dny_> i'd like to get rid of everything
<dny_> cause it's also trying to remove some language packs
<DanaG> Oh, if the package manager has issues.... then removing your profile has nothing to do with it.
<Arenlor> yeah the language packs don't work with FF3
 * DanaG is using Minefield 4.
<DanaG> I don't exactly know why, but it's fun to say my browser is a Minefield... and this time not due to Flash.
<dny_> :o
<dny_> I have no idea where this folder is
<DanaG> ô˛ô
<DanaG> firefox -ProfileManager
<dny_> oh ;_;
<omgomgomghardyhe> !isitout
<ubotu> isitout is The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<Arenlor> the firefox profile folder is /home/*user*/.mozilla/firefox/*profile*
<NotSure> RAOF: other pkg. I installed right after "restricted" was /  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-386 - Then did restart - after restart sound card went south - went back - uninstalled both restricted & the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-386
<NotSure> But no sound
<Arenlor> be back in a while guys
<NotSure> RAOF: Yes on earlier post of test sound - there was nothing - gave error message
<RAOF> NotSure: Ah, right.  So, the problem is likely that you've installed the -386 kernel and are using it, but don't have any of the associated drivers.
<RAOF> NotSure: What does 'uname -r' return?
<NotSure> RAOF:  just a sec - will check
<dny> arenlor: thanks :]
<isplicer> guys, what is the ubuntu release party?
<isplicer> this this a party?
<RAOF> isplicer: No, this is support ;).  Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<NotSure> RAOF: 2.6.24-16-386 is what I got from term run
<RAOF> NotSure: And I bet that you don't have linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-386 installed :)
<RAOF> NotSure: So, the solution would be to uninstall the -386 kernel, because you almost certainly don't need to use it, and -generic is better.
<savvas> well... my job here is done, i'll go enjoy my release :P see ya on the next alpha4/5 :D
<NotSure> RAOF: Will check - hang on
<m11> pozdrav savvas
<savvas> poz m11 :)
<m11> ;)
<NotSure> RAOF: Shows I have this installed in synaptics: "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-12-generic" - Is this what you're referring to?
<RAOF> NotSure: No.  I was referring to linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-386 :).
<jgoo> !isitout
<ubotu> isitout is The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<RAOF> NotSure: So, you almost certainly don't want to be using the -386 kernel.
<NotSure> RAOF: Will copy/n/paste in syn. and check.
<RAOF> NotSure: I'd install the "linux" package (which will ensure you've got the -generic kernel & the appropriate driver packages), and then uninstall the 'linux-image-2.6.24-16-386' package.
<oupa> I'm having trouble sharing a printer attached to Kubuntu 7.10 with another systme running Ubuntu 8.04. It used to 'just work', but  now it doesn't. Any ideas?
 * Arenlor blinks this is a LOT calmer than Gutsy's release support
<KyleK> hmm
<KyleK> crap
<KyleK> it didn't just go live did it? noticing help.ubuntu.com is slow to respond ;)
<IcemanV9> Arenlor: check out #ubuntu-release-party where the action is. ;-)
<NotSure> RAOF: Ya know what - this is kinda of a mute point - Waiting for "Final" and going to do new clean install on 250GB (new HDrive) anyway. I can go a day or so without sound - It won't kill me.
<pengo> !isitoutyet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isitoutyet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arenlor> !isitout
<ubotu> isitout is The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<NotSure> RAOF: thanks much - appreciate it :)
<jgoo> damn, gotta go... never enough hours in the day
<KyleK> W: Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/universe/source/Sources.gz  302 Found
<KyleK> isn't 302 just a redirect?
<Arenlor> permament too
<KyleK> whys it fail on 302 though?
<Arenlor> not sure
<Arenlor> http://glucose-fructose.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/universe/source/Sources.gz
<KyleK> ya
<Arenlor> that's your link though
<Flannel> KyleK: 302 is temporary redirect
<KyleK> so why is apt-get failing with that?
<bullgard4> How can I download the GNOME source files for Hardy in one process?
<bullgard4> How can I download the GNOME source files for Hardy in a single process?
<Arenlor> KyleK try using the US servers and maybe it can't redirect
<Flannel> KyleK: probably security reasons, although I suppose the gpg should deal with that.  There are RFCs that dictate that a 302 response shouldn't automatically be forwarded by the UA
<Arenlor> bullgard4 why do you need the GNOME source files?
<KyleK> what do you mean in one process anyways?
<KyleK> cute alt+mousewheel on the titlebar fades out a window
<bullgard4> Arenlor: To learn more about Ubuntu and in particular GNOME. For example I want to find and read the source code of the quit dialog.
<RAOF> And what do you mean by the GNOME source files, while we're at it - there are a lot of GNOME source tarballs; it's not monolithic.
<oupa> I would really appreciate some help with sharing a printer:-(
<RAOF> bullgard4: Right.  That'd probably be in gnome-panel-applets, or somesuch.
<Arenlor> bullgard4 http://www.gnome.org/ that should teach you a little about gnome
<Lynoure> bullgard4: apt-src is nice, but you'll need to know what packages you need the source for
<DanaG> apt should tell you the 302 destination / target.
<bullgard4> RAOF: In Gutsy there was a friendly Ubuntero who told me an Internet address where I could download all Ubuntu Gutsy GNOME source code files in a single process. It was a huge package. But it was manageable.
<RAOF> bullgard4: Oh, really?  I didn't know such a thing existed :)
<Lynoure> bullgard4: I guess maybe you could apt-src ubuntu-desktop
<_Rambaldi_> i am looking for software to remap my keys, any suggestion?
<Lynoure> bullgard4: haven't tried it myself
<Lynoure> Haven't tried it on any meta package, actually
<bullgard4> Lynoure: I know what I want. And I precisely described want I wanted.
<RAOF> Lynoure: That'll get the (fairly uninteresting) source to the meta-package.
<Arenlor> oupa remember, we're all regular people who are volunteering to help with our knowledge if none of us know the subject none of us will answer
<Lynoure> bullgard4: well, we are trying to help you. If existing solutions are not good enough, code a better yourself
<bullgard4> Lynoure: You did not say that thid does not exist. At least it exists for Gutsy.
<bullgard4> this
<oupa> Arenlor: I appreciate that, thanks, just a bit frustrated, I've been trying for a couple of days and can't find an answer
<RAOF> bullgard4: Does the same thing as for Gutsy work?
<DanaG> xmodmap can remap keys.
<DanaG> I just don't remember how to do it.
<Lynoure> bullgard4: if you know the command for doing it, telling it would help...
<bullgard4> RAOF: Of course not.
<aItsNotOut> Swfdec? does that work with youtube?
<Lynoure> bullgard4: (in Gutsy, I mean)
<RAOF> bullgard4: The code for the logout dialog should be in the gnome-applets package; I don't know about this meta-source package you describe.
<aItsNotOut> argh
<aItsNotOut> im switching from ca to us mirrors
<Arenlor> oupa have you asked in #ubuntu
<oupa> Arenlor: yes
<helle> !<release>
<RAOF> raj1: _This_ is a channel for getting support :)
<Lynoure> It's always easier to check why command foobar does not work in Hardy than why something that is rumoured to exist but never defined does not work in Hardy
<bullgard4> RAOF:  the gnome-applets package is a limited solution in scope. The day after tomorrow I might need to search for another term in another GNOME source package.
<raj1> hoy
<raj1> raof u r here too
<raj1> :)
<RAOF> bullgard4: This is true.  But I don't know of any source package that does what you're after, so I'm helping the best I can.
<Lynoure> bullgard4: What was the command for doing that in Gutsy? If I understood right you said there is a command for it in Gutsy
<raj1> i cant get fspot working on 64 bit hardy
<raj1> thanks
<RAOF> raj1: So, I've just fired up f-spot on my amd64 Hardy install.  What happens for you? :)
<bullgard4> RAOF: I appreciate that. Thank you very much.
<aItsNotOut> oupa: i've had lots of trouble with printers :) one windows box is using IPP and the other is using samba, neither of them accepted the other option
<raj1> from terminal i get these words- stacktrace -- segmentation fault
<Arenlor> bullgard4 go to synaptic and search for name only and search for 'gnome'
<aItsNotOut> at least samba file sharing is nolonger a huge hassle
<Arenlor> what were you doing before you got that raj1?
<raj1> hmm i do nothing or everything
<RAOF> raj1: Right.  So, pastebinning that backtrace might be helpful.  Also, you've filed a bug?  What's the bug number?
<raj1> i have never seen fspot yet
<raj1> yes bug report wait
<aItsNotOut> wow 98 updates
<aItsNotOut> i installed on sat :-/
<oupa> altsNotOut: the frustrating thing is that the printer 'just appeared' in my printer list at one time, now it's 'just disappeared' again!
<aItsNotOut> ah, what method of sharing are you using?
<bullgard4> Lynoure: I do not remember. And my bash storage comprises only 1000 lines. In the mean time there occurred an overflow in it. I did not know that it is so complicated to fetch the GNOME sources for Ubuntu. Otherwise I would have noted down the command on paper.
<raj1> 202771 bug
<RAOF> bug #202771
<ubotu> Bug 202771 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/202771 is private
<aItsNotOut> private? oh nose
<RAOF> ...but I can probably see it.
<raj1> whats private?
<anonymouse> how much longer?
<RAOF> !isitout | anonymouse
<ubotu> anonymouse: The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<aItsNotOut> anonymouse: clearly you ignore my nick
<aItsNotOut> why do you hate me ;_;
<RAOF> raj1: It means that apport has attached a backtrace & crash dump, which can contain private data, so isn't available for everyone to see.
<Lynoure> bullgard4: I can imagine doing it in one line with apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop | grep Depends | sed (something to get rid of nonsense parts) | apt-src   (to finally get the source)
<raj1> oh private.? like my girl's phone numbers ? :D
<RAOF> raj1: Yeah, entirely possible.
<raj1> anyways, when it will be public?
<raj1> actually apport used to open but now it has stopped collecting data
<RAOF> raj1: As soon as I delete the stacktrace.
<RAOF> s/stacktrace/coredump/
<raj1> ok what exactly does or may stacktrace contain ?
<Lynoure> bullgard4: or actually I'd skip sed and cut-and-paste the package list :)
<NotSure> RAOF: Hay - Played around with what you suggested and my desktop is happily playing sound again! : ) - So if I install "ubuntu-restricted-extras" - What would be most notable benefits? I see it helps with MP3 playing - Is that about it?
<RAOF> raj1: It's basically a piece of your RAM.  As such, it can contain _anything_ that you care about; that's why we mark such bugs as private by default.
<omgomgomghardyhe> !isitout
<ubotu> The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<RAOF> NotSure: It'll just install a bunch of codecs, yeah.  Oh, and flash, and java I think.
<RAOF> NotSure: If your music plays, you don't need it ;)
<aItsNotOut> on join say !isitout
<aItsNotOut> j/k
<raj1> hmm thats why apport says crarshed with sigsev in memcpy()
<raj1> nice
<bullgard4> Lynoure: I will take more time to analyze the command which you suggessted. I need to go shortly. --  Thank you.
<RAOF> raj1: Apport will normally retrace your crash, to give us more information and then delete the coredump; your coredump failed to be retraced properly, so it didn't get deleted automatically.
<NotSure> RAOF: Ok so flash works and I can play MP3's - so? Not really needed - but wouldn't hurt either in other words - correct?
<RAOF> NotSure: Yup.  Won't hurt.
<raj1> ok what is a coredump? i hope i can ask such questions here ?
<raj1> or i google it maybe :D
<RAOF> raj1: So, I suspect that this is a database-y type issue.
<raj1> database?
<RAOF> raj1: The coredump is the piece of your RAM, the stacktrace is the list of functions that got called leading up to your crash.
<NotSure> RAOF: My biggest hump is getting a DVD movie to play - will try this later after new install of Final I mentioned earlier.
<raj1> thanks
<RAOF> raj1: F-Spot stores its info in a database.  So, I suggest we try moving that database away.  Try "mv ~/.gnome2/f-spot ~/.gnome2/f-spot.backup", and then try starting fspot again.
<RAOF> NotSure: Heh.  DVDs suck in linux.  It's illegal to play them, here :(
<RAOF> NotSure: Anyway, you'd be wanting the medibuntu repositories, or just libdvdcss2 from them.
<brady_k> anybody have any idea when Quanta+ is going to be fixed for HH?
<NotSure> RAOF: Thats what a High DEF Widescreen TV with DVD player is for anyway - right?  GRIN  : )
<aItsNotOut> flasplugin-nonfree somedays I wonder about typos
<raj1> not working still
<brady_k> raj1: is that to me?
<raj1> raof
<RAOF> raj1: With the same backtrace?  Um...
<raj1> sorry iam irc noob
 * DanaG will likely be getting a 1920x1200 15.4" laptop next time.
<raj1> actually there is no fspot folder in .gnome2
<RAOF> raj1: That's somewhat awkward.  Has f-spot _ever_ worked?
<raj1> never
<SuperRoach> why DanaG?
<raj1> i dont know what fspot looks like -:D
<raj1> i summed it up
<aItsNotOut> hah
<RAOF> raj1: And you presumably don't have anything crazy in your sources.list?  Gah!
<aItsNotOut> ndiswrapper is confusing
<raj1> no its pure ubuntu
<raj1> ok what info  u need tell me
<DanaG> Or maybe I should go with the brighter 1680x1050.
<DanaG> Hmm, dimmer high-res, or slightly brighter, slightly-lower res?
<raj1> i started using from alpha 6
<aItsNotOut> hmmm
<raj1> never worked
<Arenlor> NotSure you want to install libdvdread3 and in it will be a file called install-css.sh use 'sudo apt-get install libdvdread3' then run '/usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh'
<aItsNotOut> DanaG: how dim?
<DanaG> Beats me.
<DanaG> HP 8510p or 8510w.
<DanaG> The 'w' has a 1920x1200 screen.
<aItsNotOut> oooo
<DanaG> ﻿/me goes to sleep: ﻿﻿(>'-')> <('-'<) ^('-')^ v('-')v <('-'<)           ... oh wait, that's not sleeping.   THIS is sleeping: zzzzzzzzz.
<aItsNotOut> kirby!
 * DanaG is admittedly a minor HP fanboy... but only to the "﻿OOh, look at this! ﻿OOh, look at this! ﻿OOh, look at this! ﻿OOh, look at this!" point, not the "worship the ground they stand on" sort.
<aItsNotOut> 00h
<aItsNotOut> :)
<SuperRoach> 15.4 screens would be horrible for 19xx res
<DanaG> Look up either of those on notebookreview.com.
<DanaG> Also has an accelerometer, with a currently-in-development Linux driver.
<Arenlor> DanaG so you're a fanboy to the Firefox level but not to the Mac level for HP :P
<DanaG> I don't know the Firefox level, actually.
<aItsNotOut> finally
<aItsNotOut> I got my wireless to work :)
<DanaG> altSnotOut
<NotSure> Arenlor: Will give that whirl - just for grins - not going to be totally lost not being able to play a DVD movie on here ( would be nice ) But not a priority. THanks for tip.
<DanaG> altsNotOut
<DanaG> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
 * rajeev hi
<RAOF> rajeev: I'm not sure I'll be able to help, sorry.  Maybe you should try to reinstall the mono stack & fspot, and see if that helps?
<DanaG> Bedtime now.
<aItsNotOut> OOOOO
<rajeev> mono stack
<rajeev> hmm
<RAOF> rajeev: That's a pretty long shot, but I've got no idea what's wrong.
<rajeev> :(
<rajeev> np
<aItsNotOut> been wanting someone to make like a Pirate Linux :)
<RAOF> rajeev: To do that you'd run 'sudo aptitude reinstall ~nmono f-spot'
<Lynoure> aItsNotOut: what would that be like?
<rajeev> k thank you lots
<rajeev> ill let you know
<Arenlor> NotSure I had a ton of trouble when I first went to play a dvd, installing that and running the script fixed it for me
<DanaG> MMm, wanna' watch blue-ray on 15.4"... but the drives are so damn expensive.
<DanaG> 500 bucks for just the drive, at least in laptop form factor.
<aItsNotOut> Lynoure: pirate linux would be a ubuntu cd with flash installed on the livecd :)
<Arenlor> DanaG buy an HD-DVD they can't be too expensive
<DanaG> Don't you just ♥ Adobe?  ﻿﻿*segfault* ﻿*segfault* ﻿*segfault* ﻿*segfault* ﻿*segfault* ﻿*segfault* ﻿*segfault* ﻿*segfault*
<quentusrex> Where do I go to get info on writing a module or something that can graphically display updated text returned by a console command?
<NotSure> Arenlor: Thanks much - Planning new install when the "Final" is released and play around with it - see if I can make it work.
<omgomgomghardyhe> ubuntu.com is dead right now
<aItsNotOut> cool
<Lynoure> aItsNotOut: I fail to see the pirateness of it, but nothing stopping you from making it, not that hard anymore
<skep> hehe..ubuntu.com 503
<omgomgomghardyhe> they might be uploading
<quentusrex> I want to write a graphical utility for Folding@Home for the ubuntu clients...
<aItsNotOut> Lynoure: copyright infringement :)
<quentusrex> something that integrates into GDM
<rajeev> it seems mono is not installed
<Arenlor> I'm getting a 200 on ubuntu.com
<omgomgomghardyhe> !isitout
<ubotu> The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<aItsNotOut> im getting a >6000 on ubuntu.com, hes really strong
<DanaG> 8510p also has HD2600.  Even if ATI is crap right now... at least it's open-source.  Nvidia has, in my opinion, been crap as well.
<quentusrex> Anyone?????
<tkooda> are the packages that are in the hardy repo right now what'll be in the release later today?
<Arenlor> altsNotOut his power if off the scale
<aItsNotOut> tkooda: theres been 98 updates since saturday
<DanaG> Argh, CFS scheduler SUCKS!
<DanaG> bug 188226
<Arenlor> not quite altsNotOut, that just means 98 packages have been updated, if one has been updated 2000 times...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188226 in linux "Kernel should use CONFIG_FAIR_CGROUP_SCHED" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188226
<aItsNotOut> 124mb, a good chunk of the CD, I'd wait
<tkooda> aItsNotOut, thanks
<tkooda> will try next week
<Black_Magic> uhm do you still recommend i purge dhcp things?
<Black_Magic> with ifconfig seems my internet is slower...
<aItsNotOut> tkooda: could get it now and then wait a week to update ;)
<DanaG> Actually, I'm going to bed approximately now.
<aItsNotOut> im waiting for release to burn a new livecd personally
<Arenlor> I'm waiting for release to Torrent
<quentusrex> Does anyone know what a graphic plugin to gnome would be called???
<aItsNotOut> dont they go live with torrents?
<aItsNotOut> quentusrex: gnome panel or gdm? :)
<Arenlor> what do you mean by a graphic plugin? GIMP?
<quentusrex> I want to make a percent complete process bar to sit in my gnome tool panel that will display the percent completed on the Folding@Home work unit...
<aItsNotOut> quentusrex: you said FAH right?
<quentusrex> I can get the numerical percent by running a simple command line script
<aItsNotOut> http://developer.gnome.org/arch/gnome/corecomponents/panel/applets.html
<quentusrex> yes, Folding@Home...
<Arenlor> altsNotOut yeah I'm waiting for them to release the torrents for us though then I'm heading to bed and leaving this thing sit on my cable line all day tomorrow
<aItsNotOut> huh Gnome 1.x aren't we on like gnome 5.x?
<Arenlor> gnome 2.2
<aItsNotOut> ah, I tried 2.3 awhile back
<Arenlor> when?
<aItsNotOut> well it wasn't in ubuntu
<Arenlor> http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.22/
<aItsNotOut> foresight?
<Arenlor> damn right it wasn't, the most current is 2.22
<Deeta> Aye Gnome 2.2 was current in about 2003  :) ^-^
<rajeev> roaf its still not working
<rajeev> got a little more mono though
<rajeev> :)
<Black_Magic> DanaG: You ere?
<DanaG> Yeah, sort of.
<DanaG> Thu Apr 24 00:32:02 PDT 2008
<Black_Magic> still think i should purge dhcp
<Black_Magic> and then re-install?
<DanaG> It might be a good idea, if dhcpd is still broken.
<aItsNotOut> i wonder if i should bother with these 98 updates
<oupa> I installed 8.04 beta. will I need to upgrade to final?
<Black_Magic> DanaG: well it doesnt say permission denied...
<Black_Magic> but i dont think it assighns IP either
<rsk> oupa: if you want too
<Arenlor> I don't think you upgrade I think it just updates
<patifa> oupa as far as I can tell, just running the standard updater from beta will get you there
<DanaG> Manually 'sudo dhclient eth0' or whatever?
<DanaG> And do the dpkg purge?
<Black_Magic> Yea
<Black_Magic> it works but it says it got an IP refreshed but ifconfig says i still didnt have an IP
<oupa> thanks, I deem to remember with 7.10 I had to upgrade again
<Black_Magic> so i had to do the manual ifconfig stuff again
<oupa> deem=seem
<DanaG> Odd.
<DanaG> I don't know what more to do.
<DanaG> Perhaps /etc/network/interfaces is screwy?
<DanaG> Or if it's a desktop, you might as well set a static IP, outside the router's DHCP range.
<aItsNotOut> run dhclient manually and see if theres an error?
<Black_Magic> mm
<Black_Magic> wtf?
<Black_Magic> it has ath0 as static
<Black_Magic> and auto ath0 >.>
<Black_Magic> says iface ath0 inet static address ect ect netmask you know gateway router ip then wireless key and essid
<DanaG> That might explain it; you might try changing it to dhcp -- or if you use NetworkManager, just comment both lines out.
<Black_Magic> then it says auto ath0
<Black_Magic> change what to dhcp?
<DanaG> It looks like it's configured for static IP on that interface.
<RAOF> raj1: You'll get a better response out of RAOF :).
<DanaG> roaf. hah.
<DanaG> ORF.
<Black_Magic> i dont really remeber doing that but what ever....
<Black_Magic> i dont use NetworkManager
<DanaG> Aah.  You can keep the SSID stuff while making it still dhcp; however, it's probably unpleasant if you roam.
<RAOF> raj1: Gah.  That's pretty much all I can offer, sorry, except to ask whether it runs from a livecd.  It's odd, because it works for me.
<JPSman> was gutsy ever LTS?
<aItsNotOut> no
<aItsNotOut> edgy was last LTS
<Black_Magic> change inet to dhcp?
<DanaG> I don't know what else to do; try WiCD or WiFi-Radar or NetworkManager or some stuff like that.
<Black_Magic> so it then says iface ath0 inet dhcp ?
<Black_Magic> im using Wicd
<DanaG> WiCD probably set that.
<JPSman> so hardy is the next LTS?
<aItsNotOut> yea
<DanaG> I've never used that; I can't help with wicd.
<Black_Magic> Network-Manager fails
<Black_Magic> but Ubuntu loves to uninstall wicd and reinstall network-manager whenever i install or update something majour :P
<DanaG> They should make WiCD provide NetworkManager.
<aItsNotOut> JPSman: whatever K is will be LTS
<Milos_SD> Final is comming out today, and they never fixed bug with .zip files (files don't have icons and can not extract with right click)
<Laser87> aItsNotOut: Dapper... ;-)
<aItsNotOut> whoops
<aItsNotOut> so then whatever L is will be LTS
<aItsNotOut> nice synergy there
<aItsNotOut> Lucid Lion
<Wilbert> where to download final ubuntu 8.04
<Black_Magic> Yea wicd set it if NetworkManager edited it it would of said it at the top
<dystopianray> Wilbert: it's not out yet
<aItsNotOut> welll
<aItsNotOut> Wilbert: what does ubuntu.com say?
<JPSman> how long will hardy be LTS?
<aItsNotOut> dude
<aItsNotOut> LTS means 2 years
<DanaG> I must be going to bed now.
<DanaG> Thu Apr 24 00:44:18 PDT 2008
<DanaG> Yeah.
<Laser87> JPSman: 3 yrs
<Black_Magic> DanaG: Wait
<rsk> patifa: 5 years on servers 3 years on desktop
<Wilbert> damn, i though it was today
<DanaG> what?
<aItsNotOut> oh 3? whoops
<Black_Magic> so change iface ath0 static
<Black_Magic> to dhcp?
<DanaG> Or try tweaking it in wicd.
<aItsNotOut> JPSman: read ubuntu.com so I stop giving you wrong information :)
<DanaG> If you change it manually, you also comment out address and netmask and gateway and such.
<DanaG> But not the wifi-related stuff.
<nanonyme> Still, the LTS+1 should be an 18 month cycle if I've understood it correctly.
<Black_Magic> ok
<Black_Magic> so just put dhcp after inet?
<DanaG> yeah.
<Black_Magic> making sure
<Black_Magic> sorry for asking same question over and over
<Laser87> nanonyme: right
<aItsNotOut> hmm
<Black_Magic> trying not to mess something else up :P
<aItsNotOut> iface wang inet dhcp
<aItsNotOut> thats what I have
 * Black_Magic dares to try and update packages on a release day
<aItsNotOut> Black_Magic: for some reason the hordes wait for the ISO
<Black_Magic> why is that?
<Deeta> Fosswire claims that 8.04 has gone gold already... --> http://fosswire.com/2008/04/24/ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-review/
<omgomgomghardyhe> !isitout
<ubotu> The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<Black_Magic> well i upgraded at alpha 6 so...
<aItsNotOut> ah
<Black_Magic> im just making sure my packages are up to date
<Black_Magic> so they are stableish
<Black_Magic> only real thing that gives me problems is nautilus
<aItsNotOut> how long ago was alpha 6?
<patifa> rsk: was your comment mistakenly addressed to me?
<Black_Magic> couple months
<rsk> yes
<aItsNotOut> Black_Magic: once you update packages you're no longer on alpha 6 btw
<Black_Magic> aItsNotOut: i know that im not still in alpha 6
<Black_Magic> i was saying i upgraded when it was out
<Arenlor> why do I have a directory named .gvfs in my home directory that I have no access to when using 'sudo find / -name' anything
<aItsNotOut> oic i read what you said wrong haha
<Black_Magic> im just about stable just need to update 107 packages
<aItsNotOut> Arenlor: make it yours
<Black_Magic> does adding a . to text files make it hidden?
<Laser87> Black_Magic: ja
<aItsNotOut> . infront, yes
<patifa> prefixing any filename with . marks it as hidden
<dystopianray> Black_Magic: any file with a . at the start is hidden
<Black_Magic> was asking because i just did that and i can still see the file...
 * calc knows the secret way to have the iso right after its released :)
<aItsNotOut> lol
<Black_Magic> lol
<Laser87> Black_Magic: then you have to sisable "show hidden files"
<calc> 'rsync'
 * dystopianray knows the secret way to have the iso before it's released
<Laser87> disable
<Arenlor> Black_Magic try ctrl+h
<Black_Magic> Laser87: its ontop of my desktop
<patifa> Black_Magic try Ctrl+H a few times to see the hidden files turn on and off
<calc> dystopianray: well that is easy enough download the last one of the testing page for the version of *buntu you want
<Black_Magic> oh thats why :P
<Black_Magic> it disappeard now
<Arenlor> dr-x------  2 arenlor  arenlor      0 2008-04-24 01:35 .gvfs that is what I get with ls, how do I fix this?
<Black_Magic> it probally would of been easier to just add a ~ to the end
<calc> Arenlor: i don't think that is a bug
<dystopianray> Arenlor: chmod 700 .gvfs
<calc> Arenlor: that is a mount point for gvfs fuse fs's
<calc> the directory is empty
<dystopianray> Arenlor: wait, actually what do you want to do with that directory?
<aItsNotOut> well mines 700
<mrtimdog> ﻿Arenlor: You shouldn't touch it, put it back as it was. It's to do with giving you access to various file systems with user permissions (GVFS).
<aItsNotOut> Arenlor: dont mess with things that aren't broken, but mine is rwx so dont worry about it :)
<KalEl> today is april 24 :)
<mrtimdog> ﻿KalEl: On most of the planet so far, it is!
<Arenlor> this is so odd, I get permission denied if I use 'sudo find /home/arenlor -name .gvfs' but if I use 'find /home/arenlor -name .gvfs' I have no problem
<Arenlor> !isitout
<ubotu> The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<Deeta> which timezone is baker island in? ;-)
<Arenlor> -1200 UTC
<Arenlor> the very last time zones
<Deeta> Tehee :)
<Black_Magic> netsplit?
<Arenlor> I'm not sure, possibly
<Arenlor> or someone smells funny
<calc> so who else installing intrepid? :)
<Arenlor> no one is until it's made
<Black_Magic> How nice...windows broke AGAIN..
 * Black_Magic accedentally purges windows
<Black_Magic> after getting his files off of it
 * calc checks to see when it should open
<nanonyme> Black_Magic: I don't think it was a netsplit.
<calc> hmm w.u.c is quite slow
<Black_Magic> w.u.c?
<calc> wiki.ubuntu.com
<HorizonXP> so compiz-fusion definitely still crashes on me with the Animation plugin; that last bug fix didn't quite fix it
<HorizonXP> there's a bug fix in the compiz-fusion repo that I think should be put into Hardy
<HorizonXP> Amaranth: You around?
<calc> ah it should be open by early next week, since the toolchain is due to be uploaded by then
<_ruben> heh .. the counter changed to "coming soon" .. cant get much more vague :p
<Amaranth> HorizonXP: If you mean the animation thing it'll be in hardy-updates
<HorizonXP> Amaranth: after release? the bug fix where it said "Should fix all freezes from now on" ?
<Amaranth> yes
<HorizonXP> ok
<HorizonXP> that's acceptable. :P
<Amaranth> it is way too late for it to get in now
<HorizonXP> yeah I figured
<Arenlor> hey Amaranth how are you?
<Amaranth> Arenlor: fine, you?
<beniamino> I have a standard Dell Optiplex 745 with Hardy. When I execute shutdown -r, the machine hangs on the shutdown progress bar. But when I do shutdown -h, it works fine.  I need this machine to reboot remotely -- what can I do?
<Arenlor> Pretty well, just waiting to see if we get a slam like with Gutsy tonight while waiting to start the torrent to help seed
<Arenlor> beniamino try 'sudo reboot'
<beniamino> Arenlor: yeah, same deal with reboot
<mrtimdog> ﻿beniamino: I have the same problem on my Dell too, I've never got around to looking into it.
<HorizonXP> beniamino: sudo shutdown -r now ?
<beniamino> HorizonXP: that has the same problem -- and the shutdown icon in the desktop also
<beniamino> does dell ship standard ubuntu? or is there a dell-extras repo somewhere?
<Arenlor> beniamino try this, shut it down and while booting back up go into the grub menu (may require you to press escape) then press e to edit the boot line and e again once you've selected it (second option down I believe but am tired) and erase the option 'splash'
<aItsNotOut> may? its ubuntu, it will
<Arenlor> I turned if off, if he or someone else turned it off in GRUB then he won't need to
<Arenlor> first thing I do to new installs, remove hiddenmenu turn on prettycolors and remove splash adding noapic
<beniamino> Arenlor: ok, am trying that, but also reboot=b. unfortunately i'm now waiting for fsck
<omgomgomghardyhe> !isitout
<ubotu> The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<os2mac> how very curt of you ubotu! :)
<Arenlor> Can anyone help me with an odd error here http://pastebin.com/d7df71f99 when I use the packaged thunderbird it's fine but when I use the one I downloaded from Mozilla it gives that error, any ideas?
<aItsNotOut> interesting
<aItsNotOut> oh ubuntu has a different version of that
<KalEl> if i'm at GMT +5:30, what is the time for me when is it 23:59:59 for GMT -12:00?
<cool> Arenlor, To install thunderbird use Synapatic or type this at terminal ==> sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<Arenlor> it worked fine in Gutsy >_<
<aItsNotOut> KalEl: thats actually a BS answer, it'll be up when its up
<patifa> Or use GNOME's Add Remove dialog
<aItsNotOut> kind of like duke nuken forever, but not
<techno_freak> Arenlor, think we use /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
<aItsNotOut> Arenlor: yea but differences like this are why we have different names and not just Ubuntu
<KalEl> holy cow it's 17:30 the next day!
<techno_freak> Arenlor, may be we moved to using the latest and they are still using the old ;)
<Arenlor> possibly
<techno_freak> Arenlor, aptitude install libstdc++5 should fix it
<aItsNotOut> hey i was still looking up the answer ;(
<Arenlor> nice thankyou
<Sajuukkhar> hey guys i just updated dapper to hardy but now my xorg file is screwed over (it was fine before), it says it has problems with my 'wacom' and 'mouse' entries, what shall i do?
<patifa> Sajuukkhar have you tried xfix?
<lieter> high guys, there is still a very disturbing bug in hardy
<nanonyme> Is it in bug tracker?
<Sajuukkhar> xfix?
<lieter> yes
<lieter> but no dev has looked at it
<lieter> the r8169 ethernet driver doesnt work for certain realtek chipsets
<Sajuukkhar> how do i run xfix?
<aItsNotOut> Sajuukkhar: humorous delete xorg.conf option?
<aItsNotOut> (maybe rename it :p)
<lieter> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)
<PodMan99a> release date is here..... what time zone is it worked on?? lol ..... and are there any exciting changes from RC to release
<Sajuukkhar> as in rm /etc/x11/xorg.conf?
<Wilbert> Raaaah, sitting here, ready to download and burn the newest LTS Hardy Heron .... but nothing yet, just the message " a little bit patience "
<Sajuukkhar> k rebooted with recovery, shall i do xfix?
<PodMan99a> Wilbert, waiting same as u .... these people dont know preasure.... lol..... hehehe... only joking peoples i wouldnt want ur job... although up to now hardy is a cool bit of kit ... ive been using it on desktop and laptop for 2 months
<Sajuukkhar> rather
<Sajuukkhar> how do i do the xfix option?
<Laser87> From #ubuntu-de: The release gets  delayed by 2 hours each time someone asks when it's out :-D
<Arenlor> if you ask it here it's only delayed by 1 hour
<Wilbert> i already asked 12 times
<techno_freak> Sajuukkhar, remove your xorg.conf and restart X, check what happens.. backup your current xorg.conf for safety
<PodMan99a> i love the germans.... lol
<Arenlor> though of course you can ask ubotu if it's out with !isitout
<PodMan99a> !isitout
<ubotu> The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<Sajuukkhar> already deleted xorg
<Sajuukkhar> and it didnt work
<Wilbert> spank ubotu
<PodMan99a> that not fair thats -12 hours!!
<Arenlor> yes exactly
<Arenlor> by the time April 24th, 2008 has ended worldwide it will be out
<PodMan99a> Arenlor, damn bots ... lol... next time we want a time zone out of them before dates lol
<aItsNotOut> PodMan99a: if you do that they'll switch to It'll be out when its out
<Wilbert> before nextyear wednesday
<PodMan99a> aItsNotOut, it very not good... there is a duke nukem game thats been like that for 4 years
<TeslaTony> PodMan99a: Until the final release, you might take this opportunity to try the wonders of Vista Home Basic
<Sajuukkhar> LOL
<Sajuukkhar> vista
<Wilbert> lmao
<TeslaTony> Or Windows ME
<raj1> i love XP
<aItsNotOut> PodMan99a: if you're already running ubuntu may as well just update now
<raj1> fspot fspot anyone
<Arenlor> lol more than 4 years
<Wilbert> teslatony: good one, the wonders off Vista
<aItsNotOut> yea its won vaporware awards since 5 years ago
<raj1> raof thanks that bug is public now i think
<Arenlor> I miss ME :(
<Aondo> is it normal that hda turns to sda after an update?
<aItsNotOut> I dont see why people have problems with vista
<TeslaTony> Wilbert: Actually, to be fair, I do like many things about Vista. Having said that I also like to mock anyone and anything I can...
<aItsNotOut> i really dont notice what OS im on
<Arenlor> Vista, just ugh, once you work with it though it's good
<beniamino> Arenlor: ok, the reboot=b option fixes it
<raj1> bug #202771
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202771 in f-spot "f-spot.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202771
<negge^> Aondo: /dev/sdb1 changed to /dev/sda2 for a friend of mine:D
<Arenlor> first things first, turn off the notification bubble on Vista and then turn off the AUC thingy
<negge^> after some update I think
<Aondo> some how it says i got sda1 as / but that is my ntfs partition, but all the data is correct but from sdb1
<negge^> but I think it was a problem with his drive
<aItsNotOut> yay not private any more
<Aondo> negge^  hehe
<Wilbert> i was a windows fan, before i met Vista, now i changed to Ubuntu and a whole univere opened for me
<negge^> Wilbert: same thing here
<aItsNotOut> haha
<Aondo> negge^  well i suspect there to be some issues with sata and ide disks together :P
<negge^> Aondo: could be
<negge^> I only have one harddrive so I haven't had any problems
<Aondo> i did not have this problem earlier tho, when i ran 2.6.24 on gutsy
<negge^> as long as the disks are detected you should be fine, if somehow the names change (sda to hda or vice versa) just edit you fstab file and reboot and the problem should be solved
<Aondo> negge^  yea, but how can it say my root is sda1 when that is my ntfs partition :P
<negge^> that I have no idea
<raj1> hmm
<negge^> if the names have changed then sure it could happen
<Aondo> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Aondo> /dev/sda1   *           1        1912    15358108+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<raj1> wierd
<negge^> :D
<negge^> weird indeed
<negge^> --> lunchbreak
<Wilbert> lunch ??? its 11 am here
<raj1> maybe file bug report
<aItsNotOut> Aondo: thats just a partition type
<raj1> but isnt / an ext3 partition?
<raj1> why its showind ntfs?
<Arenlor> my dad has lunch at 11AM daily Wilbert
<aItsNotOut> raj1: its just a partitoin type
<aItsNotOut> raj1: in the table theres a 07 somewhere
<raj1> mm
<Aondo> if i mount up sdb1 it has the same data
<aItsNotOut> Aondo: haha really?
<Aondo> yes
<raj1> lol
<aItsNotOut> now thats a bug, the partition type being wrong? not a problem
<raj1> maybe its not mounting sdb1 then
<Eagle_Boy> hello everyone
<beniamino> argh -- there was a patch for this way back in july 07 http://lkml.org/lkml/2007/6/4/460
<Eagle_Boy> does anyone know if hardy will support nvidia 9800 gx2?
<RAOF> Eagle_Boy: Not out of the box, no.
<raj1> rephrase it to will nvidia support it
<RAOF> Eagle_Boy: That card requires beta drivers, which we don't ship.
<raj1> iam sure they will
<raj1> raof hi
<raj1> :)
<raj1> i guess ill have to wait for fspot fix later ?
<Eagle_Boy> I am asking because I have been trying to install gusty on my box but it crashes when to goes to load gdm
<RAOF> raj1: Yup; I don't know what's wrong there.
<raj1> maybe i do a fresh install or something
<raj1> with new final version
<Eagle_Boy> anyone know how to get it to install and then DL the drivers
<RAOF> Eagle_Boy: Ah, right.  I don't think the open source nv drivers support that card yet, and the proprietary driver we have doesn't.
<Eagle_Boy> that sucks for me :0(
<raj1> that card how much it cost u ?
<RAOF> Eagle_Boy: Sucks to have bleeding edge hardware :(
<Eagle_Boy> $560
<Eagle_Boy> I don't really want to use the true potential of my card
<Eagle_Boy> I just want to be able to do my normal stuff till the drivers come out
<Eagle_Boy> beats switching between this box and my laptop
<raj1> beta driver from nvidia is available version 173
<RAOF> Eagle_Boy: Well, you can grab the beta drivers from nvidia.com
<letterman> hey ppl
<Eagle_Boy> but will gusty detect it during the install?
<Eagle_Boy> cause I will not be able to get into gdm till after I get the drivers
<raj1> mmm its a different process installing it urself
<RAOF> Eagle_Boy: Gutsy won't, and hardy probably won't.  You might be lucky, but with a card so new that _nvidia_ don't have released drivers that support it...
<letterman> I installed the latest drivers from nvidia, and they worked.. then my computer went into suspend mode, couldn't resume.. and now when it boots it can't seem to get xwindows running
<Eagle_Boy> yeah I have that problem
<raj1> i think he can use vesa to get to gdm
<raj1> then install or whatever
<Eagle_Boy> cause I boot and I see the mouse cursor just before it crashes on the boot
<letterman> yup
<letterman> hmm brb I need to install screen
<Eagle_Boy> after that I don't get to see anything and I get a cannot find where to display (<0 displays) error
<raj1> ok i have a question ? what happened to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<cool> raj1, what exactly you are trying to do?
<raj1> nothing just wondering
<raj1> whenever i had display issues it worked well for me
<raj1> now i dont know what to use
<letterman> yeah, well kdm is running, I just can't get a window
<raj1> my friend had a laptop with nvidia 7000 integrated
<raj1> so i use that command to select vesa to get a display
<raj1> now i dont know how to do that in hardy
<raj1> anyways
<raj1> cyas
<rohan> any idea how far we're from release?
<RAOF> About that far.
<Arenlor> !isitout | rohan
<ubotu> rohan: The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<rohan> Arenlor: heeh, should've expected ;) thanks
<slackd00d> fuck im tired of that question
<Koheleth> guys my rc just updated I dont think its rc anymore
<cool> poor ubotu, have to say the same thing again and again
<letterman> ok so here's the error:
<Arenlor> slackd00d hence why there is a command for it
<rohan> slackd00d: i know, next time someone asks that question, i'll be saying the same thing "fuck im tired of that question"
<stdin> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rohan> just to show that i haven't asked it, and that by asking you're fool
<letterman> Module "ramdac" already built it, nvidia kernel module version 71.86.04 and driver component version is 169.12 make sure module and driver have teh same version
<rohan> right, slackd00d ?
<Koheleth> you should hear the language in my family :)
<Arenlor> how do I run a .bin
<Koheleth> sh
<rohan> Arenlor: ./foo.bin
<rohan> Koheleth: what if it's not a shell file? :)
<slackd00d> right?
<dystopianray> Arenlor: chmod +x foo.bin; ./foo.bin
<kestaz> will ubuntu hardy will be today relesed ?
<Arenlor> ah chmod +x
<Koheleth> lol
<rohan> Koheleth: yes
<vega--> argh.
<rohan> err.. kestaz , yes
<Arenlor> !isitout | kestaz
<ubotu> kestaz: The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<slackd00d> = \
<vega--> how many seconds till next one asking?
<vega--> i'd say about 33sec..
<Koheleth> hey
<Eagle_Boy> I say 10
<cool> THIS IS SPARTA!!
<Koheleth> when...
<slackd00d> well anyway hardy has been very stable for me since the rc
<TeslaTony> Let's take bets!
<Eagle_Boy> hehe
<slackd00d> when will the final release be ready
<Koheleth> I have the rc, it updated and now it tels me my system is Hardy Heron 8.04
<Eagle_Boy> question, does anyone know where I can find the step by step instruction to install NVIDIA's beta drivers
<Koheleth> no rc or nothing, appartly they remove the moniker tho
<Eagle_Boy> it comes in a .run package
<vega--> Eagle_Boy: wiki.ubuntu.com
<Eagle_Boy> okay
<vega--> or www.ubuntuforums.org perhaps
<slackd00d> so the final version of hardy will be out today?
<Koheleth> sure
<Koheleth> today depends what part of the world your in
<slackd00d> hah who had 1 minute in the bet
<RAOF> !nvidia > Eagle_Boy
<Koheleth> something is happening, I just got told my packages are out of date and I had to reload
<kahrytan> Where does it say what version you have?
<rohan> lsb_release -a
<Koheleth> mine says ubuntu 8.04
<kahrytan> oh cool
<kahrytan> Im still doing mad rush to download final
<kahrytan> i want to help seed torrent
<peabody> ok so reinstalling the nvidia driver will allow me to startx again, but on rebooot everything is still broken
<peabody> let's see what the logs have to say about that
<HorizonXP> hey guys, question: if I install Ubuntu, can I have one user have a English UI, and another user have a Gujarati UI?
<mooper> does ubuntu "rebase its self on debian everytime there is a new unstable release?"
<xngear> anybody noticed that ubuntu ignore bios rules for cpu? i set clock speed to 2.1 ghz with 8x multiplier, but ubuntu unlocked cpu to 9x multiplier (2.4 ghz)
<cwillu> xngear, it wouldn't be changing the multiplier
<patifa> Is it even possible for the OS to change that?!
<RAOF> HorizonXP: I think so, but I'm not sure; I've never tried.  The language settings _should_ be a user-specific environment variable.
<cwillu> if the cpu has direct support for speedstep, then it can do <- that, but changing the multiplier?  don't think so
<xngear> maybe it is just reporting wrong clocks? dunno
<cwillu> more likely
<cwillu> where are you checking it?
<HorizonXP> RAOF: I wanna try it. I think that my mom might like Linux more if it could be done. She can read English just fine, I just think the novelty of the computer being in Gujarati would be kick-ass!
<xngear> cwillu: in dmesg time.c line, also cat /proc/cpuinfo or something, cpuinfo always report wrong clocks...
<xngear> even without multiplier override
<|ismael|> good morning,I have a problem with driver ati in hardy ,when I install the propietary driver of ati in repositories universe or multiverse(i dont remember)the system crash
<|ismael|> some idea?
<Arenlor> |ismael| if you don't get a response it may be that the people are busy or that no one feels qualified to help you or that they are researching your solution
<RAOF> |ismael|: What card da you have, and what do you mean by 'system crash'?
<|ismael|> ati radeon xpress 200m when i install it and restart,the screen is in black and i cant do anything.
<RAOF> |ismael|: Ergh.  It doesn't fallback to bulletproof-X? :(
<Arenlor> when did java update to update 6?
<|ismael|> no,when restart  it try charge ubuntu but in some second i cant do anything
<xngear> can you switch to terminal? alt+f1
<xngear> ctrl+alt+f1 i mean
<HorizonXP> RAOF: just tried it. It works, but nowhere near perfect
<|ismael|> no,i cant do ctrl+f1
<RAOF> HorizonXP: Do you have the full langpack installed (I presume you do), and how did you switch?
<HorizonXP> RAOF: a lot of the UI elements are in the right language, like they should be. But there are still a few that aren't. Maybe I could get my mom to help out with translations....
<RAOF> Heh.  That's possible.
<HorizonXP> RAOF: I added the language pack using the Language option under Administration. I added a new user, went to log in using that account. Before I logged in, on GDM, I went Options -> Language, and selected the langauge. It asked if I wanted to change GDM to use the language, and I did, then I logged in, and everything was in Gujarati.
<HorizonXP> RAOF: and my reading speed in Gujarati is like a 4 year old, so I was pretty useless in using the UI. had to go by memory, lol!
<RAOF> HorizonXP: Ah, cool.  _That's_ where the magic button is :)
<immk> when exactly is the final release? I thought it was today, but can't find a mirror with it on?
<Arenlor> !isitou | immk
<HorizonXP> !isitout | immk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isitou - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Laser87> !isitout
<ubotu> The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<ubotu> immk: please see above
<Symmetria> immk its not out yet so ummm wait :)
<HorizonXP> wow. Ubotu's SMART! lol
<immk> lol, ok, my bad
<RAOF> HorizonXP: Where is Gujarati from?  I haven't heard of it (which is not particularly surprising).
<HorizonXP> it actually wrote, please see above instead of reprinting the text!
<Symmetria> heh Im waiting with baited breath to see what happens on my mirror server when it gets released
<immk> Symmetria: how long will it take to propogate?
<HorizonXP> RAOF: Gujarat is a state in India... like northwest corner, close to Pakistan. People there speak Gujarati, which is similar to Hindi and Urdu, but has a lot of influences from other languages like Farsi, Arabic, English (of course), and Portuguese.
<Symmetria> immk purely depends on how often people are synching and how many people are on triggered mirrors
<HorizonXP> it's one of the "easier" Indian languages
<|Dreams|> what time will hardy be released?
<HorizonXP> LOL
<HorizonXP> !isitout > |Dreams|
<Arenlor> !isitout | |Dreams|
<ubotu> |Dreams|: The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<immk> Symmetria: Which is the central mirror, that they copy from though. Must be a way to get higher in the chain. maybe I'm too eager
<HorizonXP> we should keep a running tally
<HorizonXP> I say it'd top 1000 requests
<immk> lol
<Symmetria> immk you dont wanna get it from the central archive anyway, bandwidth wise its gonna get slammed
<Laser87> |Dreams|: again 2 hours later...
<ripps> What up dawgs
<Symmetria> HorizonXP heh a thousand requests would indicate a serious problem, Im thinking more like 20 thousand+ concurrent connections
<Arenlor> woof woof
<immk> symmetria: maybe, oh well, I'll check again in like two hours.
<patifa> btw HorizonXP, there doesn't seem to be an easy way yet to assign different languages to different accounts
 * ripps pets Arenlor
<Symmetria> HorizonXP considering that we're running 900 established and its not even released yet
<theunixgeek> Where's Hardy!? :S
<Symmetria> :p
<Arenlor> !isitout | theunixgeek
<ubotu> theunixgeek: The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<theunixgeek> lol
<JPSman> so I go to rmmod rt2500pci and is says "ERROR: Module rt2500pci does not exist in /proc/modules"
<JPSman> is this because 8.04 puts the wireless mods in the kernel library?
<JPSman> and rmmod is out of date?
<dystopianray> JPSman: most likely you simply don't have that module loaded
<JPSman> how do I determine which module I do have loaded?  what command?
<Wutz> Does anyone agree with the questionable firefox beta and wubi being released with a LTS release?
<HorizonXP> patifa: yeah, not really as far as I can see
<HorizonXP> you have to do it from GDM
<AnswerGuy> So, the countdown has stopped and the counter is now just saying "coming soon"
<ripps> Meh, Firefox beta works fine, it's the incompatible extensions and themes that get to me
<JPSman> the cake is a lie AnswerGuy
<Wutz> what about wubi? it has had many problems in the past
<Symmetria> heh wutz yes, it makes sense, because firefox 3 RC1 and full release are out shortly, and the beta will prompt for upgrades to rc/full release, where as if they went with 2.x it wouldnt auto-upgrade to 3
<Symmetria> and the installed version would go end of life long before the end of the ubuntu LTS period
<AnswerGuy> Cake?
<Symmetria> so version 3 makes perfect sense
<Wutz> firefox version 2 WILL ask to update as well
<aTheresNoETA> i thought ubuntu would turn that off, and make sure its done through the package system
<dystopianray> yes firefox updates are disabled
<dystopianray> it will only update through apt
<Symmetria> dystopianray hrm, didnt realize they had done that
<ripps> I use swiftfox-athlon-xp, which is basically firefox 3pre1
<dystopianray> Symmetria: most distros do it
<ripps> Works perfectly fine
<Symmetria> *shrug* version 3 RC1 is due out in the next day or 2 anyway
<Symmetria> I just hope mozilla isnt dumb enough to release it today
<xngear> LTS status is overrated
<Symmetria> that would seriously annoy me
<JPSman> What command can i use to determine what modules I have loaded?
<dystopianray> JPSman: lsmod
<ripps> LTS is only meaningful to people who maintain servers or public machines
<JPSman> Thank you
<Wutz> At ftp://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/ there is this release "ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso  	715898 KB  	23/04/2008  	1:03:00 AM" released just yesterday, is this the beta or what??
<dystopianray> lol
<dystopianray> harsh
<xngear> hacker down
<ripps> Huh? what just happened?
<dystopianray> Wutz got kicked and banned for posting a url to isos
<HorizonXP> what's wrong with that?
<dystopianray> well it slows down the official release for everyone
<HorizonXP> ok, valid, but I don't think that was a stated rule
<HorizonXP> nor do I think a ban was necessary; a warning, sure
<xngear> rules are for suckers
<quentusrex> how would posting the link slow down the official release for everyone?
<HorizonXP> besides, he already posted the link. not like it's gonna undo that
<aTheresNoETA> quentusrex: they have one master server, if everyone uses the master server, its lagged
<techno_freak> but how is it assumed that people know this rule?
<aTheresNoETA> well
<HorizonXP> ﻿quentusrex: and I think all the mirrors pull their copy from the master. so I think they're waiting for it to propagate
<thefish> is 804 released, just not on all servers?
<HorizonXP> techno_freak: that's what I'm wondering too
<aTheresNoETA> ftp://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/index.html asks you politely
<techno_freak> omg
 * AnswerGuy is guessing that they're waiting until the mirrors get it before they pull the trigger on the mass of downloaders
<nanonyme> Couldn't they just temporarily limit server to only allow stuff for mirrors?
<HorizonXP> wth
<mte_> hi.. is there *any* difference between installing the RC + apt-get upgrade and installing the release?
<HorizonXP> is it automatic?
<HorizonXP> the bans?
<nanonyme> Seveas: How about adding the text in that file to join messages on this channel?
<techno_freak> nanonyme, +1
<techno_freak> at least put that in the /topic
<HorizonXP> yeah exactly
<RAOF> mte_: Unless there have been installer changes since the RC, no.
<nanonyme> Quite long for a topic.
<nanonyme> ChanServ join message might do it.
<mte_> RAOF: thanks
<techno_freak> "do not post links to ubuntu iso" is not long, imho ;)
<KyleK> Seveas: :p
<ripps> Technically speaking, there's no difference between the RC and Official 8.04, RC only requires additional updates
<HorizonXP> I think Seveas is just a bot that monitors chatter for links to that site, and bans accordingly
<KyleK> yea
<JPSman> what does it mean if (when using lsmod) a mod is used by 0  ?
<Seveas> HorizonXP, beware :p
<KyleK> HorizonXP: well there is a person, probably just added some bot stuff to his client
<techno_freak> heh
<AnswerGuy> JPSman sounds like there are no modules "stacked" on it --- nothing depends on its symbols; so it can be removed (when not in use by userspace)
<negge^> ripps: I got a bunch of updates today (69 I think), I've previously used the RC. Does this mean I now have the final stable version?
<HorizonXP> Seveas: lol. seriously though, what's with the bans? A warning doesn't suffice?
<RAOF> Seveas: How's your turing bot coming along? :)
<JPSman> Hrm, thanks
<KyleK> Seveas: yea, whats the deal with those bans anyways?
<Symmetria> negge no, it doesnt mean that at all
<ripps> ...depends if they release a couple more updates between now and the "Official" release
<Seveas> HorizonXP, it's madness on release day. We're a bit more strict
<Seveas> you should see #ubuntu-release-party
 * hmuller notices the fog of craziness in the air
<HorizonXP> really?
<HorizonXP> I'm gonna go check it out :)
<zcat[1]> where do I change the default player that starts when I insert a DVD?
<BLimitz> hmm so there is a mirror that leaked 8.04 O_o
<Symmetria> heh there is a need for it, everyone involved in the release from the core cannonical team to the guys running the mirror servers are under enough strain to see that it goes well without tolerating people breaking other rules :)
<KyleK> no, someones been linking the master mirror
<KyleK> and I linked the index.html and got banned :(
<ripps> Ubuntu.com still says "Coming Soon"
<BLimitz> me too lmao
<zcat[1]> I just updated, by all appearances I'm running hardy now
<BLimitz> i'm actually downloading 8.04 final release right now
<zcat[1]> where do I change the default player that starts when I insert a DVD?
<KyleK> check under settings somewhere? ;)
<BLimitz> looks like there is either a admin or a bot banning who ever says that link
<zcat[1]> used to be on removable drives and media.. but I can't find the option now
<ripps> Will this channel be deleted once 8.04 is released?
<KyleK> Seveas: so how long am I banned for?
<Symmetria> errr BLimitz no, you are downloading what you *ASSUME* to be the final release, that doesnt mean it is
<nanonyme> ripps: Temporarily closed.
<Seveas> KyleK, your aTheresNoEta? I unbanned that
<Laser87> zcat[1]: system - applications - removable drives - or something like that (German ubuntu)
<zcat[1]> ripps: this channel becomes for ibex I think.. eventually anyhow
<topyli> ripps: until there actually is an ubuntu+1 distribution to talk about
<BLimitz> Symmentria; if it wasnt i wouldnt be banned for saying the link
<zcat[1]> Laser87: yes, that's where it USED to be :(
<aTheresNoETA> yay
<zcat[1]> BLimitz: don't bet on it, I got banned last year for posting a completely fake (404) link
<Laser87> zcat[1]: u r right - it changed in Hardy, just looked
<BLimitz> i'm willing to bet it is, this is exactly what happened to me with 7.10
<ripps> Has the TV Tuner HAL glitch been fixed yet?
<quentusrex> what is going to happen to this channel when 8.04 is released?
<techno_freak> aTheresNoETA, ahem ahem... welcome back
<KyleK> dude scroll up
<zcat[1]> probably have to dig through gconf-editor now...
<nanonyme> Also why is this channel's future suddendly such a big issue?
<KyleK> quentusrex: you're asking what we're talking about
<KyleK> nanonyme: the elitism of being in +1
<zcat[1]> BLimitz: if you download from the master server, you're simply delaying the release for everyone else because the mirrors are updated slower
<quentusrex> but when does ibex chatter start? and hardy end?
<techno_freak> nanonyme, may be he plans to take over this channel ;)
<KyleK> nanonyme: if there was a +2 it'd be the thing
<nanonyme> quentusrex: It starts when the summits are done, probably.
<BLimitz> well kinda too late then, i'm done
<zcat[1]> When will Intreped Beta1 be released? :)
<BLimitz> didnt know it worked like that tho
<KyleK> oh it'll be called ibex? good I dont have to guess at the name any more
<ripps> quentusrex: When betas for Ibex pop up
<zcat[1]> Hardy's old already.. I wanna upgrade to Intrepid already!
<ripps> I still wish they called it "Itchy Iquana"
 * techno_freak wonders why people start speaking about ibex beta when hardy itself is not out fully
<quentusrex> haha
<quentusrex> good point techno_freak
<hmuller> I like Irate Iguana better
<nanonyme> Irritated?
<hmuller> not good marketing tho
<quentusrex> indiginous iguana
<hmuller> personally? no
<quentusrex> :)
<ripps> I don't even know what an Ibex is
<zcat[1]> So nobody knows how to change the default DVD player?
<zcat[1]> some kind of lizard I think
<nanonyme> techno_freak: Ubuntu community owns all #ubuntu* channels anyway, takeovers would make no sense.
<ripps> And how do you pronounce it?
<quentusrex> an ibex? i thought it was a bird
<Laser87> zcat[1]: got it! now it's where u can handle the behavior of nautilus
<techno_freak> nanonyme, that was j/k dude :)
<techno_freak> ripps, brave wild goat
<zcat[1]> "a type of wild mountain goat with large recurved horns"
<zcat[1]> yay wikipedia
<nanonyme> Yeah, assumed so. Just thought to mention Freenode staff would hand the channel right back. :)
<zcat[1]> so basically it's a GNU
<techno_freak> zcat[1], no :P
<zcat[1]> well, no.. not really
<quentusrex> nanonyme, that's not true about the ubuntu* channels
 * Laser87 should install an English ubuntu
<quentusrex> the ubuntu community may own all the important ones, and probably many more, but it doesn't own them all
<vlt> Hello. I have downloaded the current RC iso. Is there any way to download some kind of diff/patch file to turn the RC iso into stable (when it's finally out) w/o downloading the whole new iso?
<zcat[1]> vlt: no
<quentusrex> vlt, why not just install the rc iso, and update from there?
<vlt> zcat[1]: ok
<nanonyme> quentusrex: They effectively own them all. You make a new #ubuntu-* channel, Freenode staff hands it to Ubuntu community ops.
<Laser87> vlt: just upgrade
<techno_freak> vlt, whole new iso? why not just upgrade?
<BLimitz> install and upgrade it
<nanonyme> quentusrex: Whole #ubuntu* namespace is reserved.
<quentusrex> nanonyme, join #ubuntuquentusrex
<hmuller> The final release just gives you that feeling of 'freshness'
<Laser87> zcat[1]: found the option to change your DVD player?
<vlt> Yes, that would work, I know. I just wanted to know if there exists a way to to it ....
<zcat[1]> nope
<BLimitz> #ubuntudsfsdklfhjklsdahfjsaklasasd
<BLimitz> lol
<hmuller> upgrading from RC just leaves you feeling 'dirty'
<Laser87> zcat[1]: now it's where u can handle the behavior of nautilus
<BLimitz> hmuller: how so?
<zcat[1]> vlt: take apart the ISO, update the changed packages, rebuild the ISO.... probably wouldn't work even
<mludi> hello, i got a strange problem that mount will not mount windows shares from a win2003server. message "error 5". also i read it is possible to use -t smbfs instead which is supposed to help, but for me it does not.
<Wilbert> Aaah a fresh ubuntu for breakfast
<hmuller> BLimitz: Your literalness is running a little high, there was a bit of humor in there somewhere =)
<zcat[1]> Laser87: I think somewhere in gconf-editor .. just have to dig a little
<noble-> is it recommended to backup your 7.10 before updating to 8.04?
<KyleK> sure
<Wilbert> no
<vlt> zcat[1]: Ok, thank you.
<zcat[1]> I really hate this mad rush to remove all possible options from gnome.
<BLimitz> hmuller: i guess so lol
<Laser87> zcat[1]: please read what I wrote: now it's where u can handle the behavior of nautilus
<nanonyme> quentusrex: Would very possibly be closed per request.
<techno_freak> i see a lot of entertainment in #ubuntu-release-party ;)
<zcat[1]> Laser87: sorry, what is?
<KyleK> noble-: backups are good, even if its not for breaking your OS :)
<Laser87> zcat[1]: go to nautilus, then preferences - there u find it
<noble-> what's the best way to backup in ubuntu?
<Wilbert> Life is hard when u r waiting for the final release off Hardy
<zcat[1]> aaah, thankyou!
<Laser87> np
<Laser87> wanted to know it by myself *g*
<zcat[1]> BUT only options are movie player, open folder, or nothing.. how to I change it to use vnc instead of default player?
<ripps> So, is the official release already available on the master server. So there just waiting for the mirrors to get it before calling it?
<KyleK> whats the rush?
<m0u5e> cheers for hardy release today in a few hours
<KyleK> I'm running 8.04 already so I dont need the iso until I need a livecd
<Laser87> indeed...
<m0u5e> KyleK: I am also running 8.04, but today is the official release :)
<zcat[1]> even preferred applications only has option for music, no option for preferred movie player
<zcat[1]> this is bloody annoying, why does ubuntu keep hiding options from me!!
<ripps> Preferred Movie Players: GMplayer, Totem-Xine, VLC
<zcat[1]> I have less options and have to dig deeper to find them with every release!
<zcat[1]> ripps: where?
<ripps> I set it up indivually in Nautilus
<zcat[1]> ???
<zcat[1]> ripps: How do I make a DVD play in vlc now?
<slytherin> zcat[1]: you mean play automatically?
<ripps> Mplayer for mp4,mkv,rm,dvd; Totem-Xine for WMV,AVI; VLC for whatever I can't get working with the rest
<zcat[1]> And why do I even have to ask here? I thought ubuntu was aiming to make things more intuative. I know exactly where I would expect to find it.. and it's not there!!
<zcat[1]> When I insert a DVD it plays in movie player.... The options I have are movie player, open as a data disk, or do nothing..... why can I not have it play in vlc on insertion?
<zcat[1]> Where is that option hidden. WHY!!! is that option hidden?
<quentusrex> any does gstreamer fail to properly play videos? It's just started recently. It plays them at 1/100th speed or something...
<slytherin> ripps: In my opinion totem works for everything except DVD (only partial support) and VCD.
<zcat[1]> but I DO NOT WANT to use totem!!!!
<slytherin> quentusrex: Someone was reporting similar problem here yesterday about mpg and mov. He was having intel 915 card
<quentusrex> I have a nvidia card, very new
<ripps> Totem-gsteamer = suck. Totem-xine = not suck.
<slytherin> zcat[1]: Please do not use all caps. It indicates shouting and is considered bad manners.
<zcat[1]> totem == do not want!!
<slytherin> ripps: in what sense totem-gsrteamer suck?
<ripps> 'cause gstreamer sucks with video
<zcat[1]> slytherin: I am shouting. I am angry. I want the options to play a DVD in something other than totem BACK. The option used to be there, now it has gone.
<zcat[1]> why do ubuntu developers keep taking options away from me?
<slytherin> zcat[1]: Open your home folder, go to edit-?preferences->media
<ripps> VLC should work well with DVD's
<zcat[1]> options are "ask" or "open" or "do nothing" or "movie player" --- no other options, no choose my oen program
<zcat[1]> slytherin: where is option for vlc?
<ripps> Yeah, why can't we choose our own apps in Nautius media preferences
<Fyl0n> FUCK THAT!
<zcat[1]> this is really bothering me..
<zcat[1]> a lot
<zcat[1]> Is there somewhere in gconf-editor that I can change this option?
<ripps> Nothing will be done automatically. You open VLC and File->Open Disc
<zcat[1]> or anywhere?
<slytherin> zcat[1]: file a bug, I can not help much as I don't use vlc. I just thought the option should be there
<zcat[1]> Do I need to get the source and recompile nautilus just to get that option back?!!!
<zcat[1]> slytherin: they will ignore me because it is not a bug, it is a deliberate decision to remove options and dumb the system down
<zcat[1]> this really sucks
<slytherin> zcat[1]: What the heck is that. Who told you it was deliberate decision? Do you have a link to any page that states that?
<zcat[1]> slytherin: Every release I seem to have less and less options... I lost the ability to configure any of the screensavers about edgy or so...
<Laser87> even if xmms is the standard audio player you cannot choose it when inserting an audio cd...
<slytherin> zcat[1]: and do you think not telling anyone about problem is automatically going to solve it?
<zcat[1]> Now I seem to have lost the ability to choose my preferred media player
<slytherin> Laser87: xmms is not in hardy repositories anymore. So it is a different story
<zcat[1]> I filed a bug about the screensavers not having any way of configuring the options, I was told that made things 'less confusing' for people
<ripps> 'less confusing' is the Gnome mantra
<slytherin> zcat[1]: In my personal opinion, this is not the same for problem you are facing
<zcat[1]> slytherin: I bet it is.. I bet this is a deliberate 'less confusing options' decision someone made for me
<Laser87> slytherin: ok, but I use xmms under hardy
<HetaUma> there are not emerald themes on hardy ?
<ripps> Even Linus Torvold agrees that Gnome is "dumbing down" a little too much
<slytherin> Laser87: It must be a local package now.
<zcat[1]> HetaUma: there are if you install and use emeraly
<zcat[1]> *emerald
<peter_me> hardy final bittorrent iso's are now in the air. :) Speeds > 1mb/s download. Nice! Guess the release will be imminent.
<slytherin> zcat[1]: by the way, since you have installed vlc have you restarted nautilus?
<techno_freak> zcat[1], there is a custom option in preferred applications for multimedia, what happens if you give vlc as the custom player?
<dystopianray> peter_me: where are the torrents?
<HetaUma> zcat[1], did that but there are no themes? I should download themes one by one ?
<techno_freak> slytherin, you have to give VLC as custom defined media player
<slytherin> HetaUma: do you have emerald selected as window manager?
<Laser87> slytherin: and the same is when totem is the standard music player
<zcat[1]> slytherin: I have had vlc on here for a month...
<HetaUma> slytherin, yes but there are no themes to select from
<techno_freak> zcat[1], i have VLC, it doesn't come in the list but it works for me with the custom settings
<Laser87> techno_freak: u cannot define vlc is standard movie player
<zcat[1]> techno_freak: 'custom' as in?
<slytherin> HetaUma: I remember I could do it sometime back, but I don not have it installed as of now.
<zcat[1]> I can play DVD's in vlc just fine.. I want vlc to be the player that starts automatically when I insert a DVD
<techno_freak> zcat[1], in the preferred applications --> multimedia,there is a third option called custom and a text area to specify the command, give vlc in that
<HetaUma> slytherin, on 7.04 there was a packages called emerald-themes that had quite few themes. now there is no such package on hardy
<techno_freak> slytherin, is HetaUma talking about themes in emerald?
<Laser87> techno_freak: right, but you cannot seperate between audio and movie...
<slytherin> techno_freak: yes
<HetaUma> techno_freak, yes
<techno_freak> Laser87, ahh
<peter_me> torrents can be found here: ftp://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/8.04  (but don't download the iso files, since they still need to be mirrored, so that would delay the release)
<techno_freak> slytherin, emerald has a bug, even my previous external themes dont work, i have filed a bug
<peter_me> dystopianray: that was for you :)
<Laser87> techno_freak: and still after changing you cannot make it, that vlc orn any other will start up when inserting a movie dvd
<dystopianray> peter_me: ah I already found a torrent anyway :p I'm seeding kubuntu now
<Painkiller> I know that maybe this question has already been asked. But where can I get the 8.04 DVD?
<zcat[1]> OIC: there's only 'multimedia' -- I can't choose different options for CD player and DVD player any more
<slytherin> zcat[1]: I think you didn't understand it properly. Add vlc as third player and then use it in nautilus preferences.
<Fdisk93> hardy 8.04 is on a few of the mirrors now
<Laser87> slytherin: that does not work when inserting a movie dvd
<zcat[1]> slytherin: hmmmm.. and this is more intuative? Yeah, I think I see how it works now... but it's really far from obvious to me!
<slytherin> zcat[1]: yes, I agree on that. And that is the reason I told you to file a bug.
<quentusrex> slytherin, I think I've found something about the video playing problem. It works fine after 30 minutes of just sitting on the hard drive...
<slytherin> Laser87: Sorry, I am just trying to make sense of what techno_freak said. I have no idea if it works or not.
<zcat[1]> slytherin: Nope... doesn't work that way..
<Laser87> slytherin: *g* I tried it all in real time :-)
<aaron_> somg
<aaron_> right so on gutsy 64 bitand upgraded to hardy
<Laibsch> Hi, congratulations for the imminent release.  I took the plunge and I dislike FF3 because a lot of the plugins I use don't work.  Going back to FF2 those plugins are there but I cannot enable them anymore.  Solution?
<aaron_> cant get nvidia working
<zcat[1]> slytherin: there are only three possible options, I've changed it to 'custom' and put vlc in the box (you can't 'add' more players, you can just have a 'custom' one as your default player for everything it seems) and it's still using totem
<aaron_> even when the driver is in glx-new or just glx the hardware dealio doesnt even see em
<aaron_> helpzorz?
<slytherin> zcat[1]: can't help much
<zcat[1]> so it is unintuative, limited, and broken as well...
<slytherin> Laibsch: any screenshot?
<Laser87> anyhow - have to leave
<zcat[1]> why do they have to keep 'sixing' things that aren't broken in the first place?!!
<zcat[1]> *fixing
<aaron_> rawr>?
<aaron_> zcat[1], its a feature
<zcat[1]> shut up limey
<aaron_> lol
<aaron_> limey?
<zcat[1]> not?
<aaron_> wow wrong continent
<Laibsch> slytherin: I can make one, but I assume the description should be easier.  I have the relevant plugins greyed out in "tools - add ons".  clicking on enable does nothing.
<slytherin> Laibsch: how did you launch FF2?
<Laibsch> Gnome menu entry
<peabody> How do I add software like Firefox 3 Beta using Adept?
<Laibsch> slytherin: I believe that is calling "firefox-2 %u"
<ripps> In order to enable old extensions that don't work in FF3, install Nightly Tester Tools, and you can force already installed extensions to become compatible
<slytherin> Laibsch: hmm, weird problem you have got. Any chance you are running both FF3 and FF2 simultaneously and using same profile?
<zcat[1]> so why couldn't the just LEAVE the DVD / VCD / CD option in removable drives and media like it was?!!
<Laibsch> I don't think so.  But I'll log out and back in soon just to be sure.
<slytherin> zcat[1]: This is community support channel. I doubt any of the developers are here to listen to your complaints
<Laibsch> slytherin: thanks for your help so far
<topyli> zcat[1]: bugs.launchpad.org is the correct address for such complaints
<topyli> with less caps and exclamations it might be taken more seriously too :)
<vega--> wonder why some mirrors don't keep the iso's hidden until the release
<zcat[1]> topyli: try .net
<topyli> yeah even better :)
<zcat[1]> filing a bug, I'll probably get told it's a deliberate feature again.. I am only one more 'feature' away from switching to kde :(
<Painkiller> how long do we have to wait till we can get our hands in the DVD iso?
<Fazer> if you download iso before official release announcement, you may end up with broken image
<Cameron> Fazer: I find that hard to believe.. you would more likely end up with an old image.
<topyli> zcat[1]: of course it's deliberate, they didn't change by accident. you can try to convince them it was a bad desicion though
<vega--> Fazer: don't think so
<slytherin> Cameron: vega--: What is Fazer said is correct. Ususally the mirrors are synced using rsync. So before official announcement you are likely to end up with broken image
<Siropel> Hardy Heroin Rulz!
<Laser87> zcat[1]: workaround: add to panel something like vlc /media/dvdrecorder - so it's just one mouseclick
<Cameron> slytherin: well that is a pretty crappy way to update the mirrors.. they should rsync to a private or hidden folder, then switch folders over so that its not possible to download a partial image
<inf_> I'm having a few probs with the upgrade, diff probs on two dif machines... sigh
<vega--> Cameron: exactly
<slytherin> Cameron: I might be wrong in my understanding how it works. Anyway i don't make the decision.
<Fazer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=763394 - I saw a link posted on a blog post / forum thread to a page under the cdimage.ubuntu.com domain where the release ISO seems to be available, and/or a wiki page with links, and/or a page on the Ubuntu website that announces the release. Does that mean that 8.04 has been released?
<Fazer> Not necessarily. The disk images may be visible on the website a certain time before release; that doesn't mean they're up to date and safe to download. Certain pages on the Ubuntu website can be put online a while before release for testing, passing on to the news media or other purposes; that doesn't necessarily mean the release is out.
<Fazer> The "green light" you should be waiting for is the release announcement (see the above question).
<vega--> anyway, md5sums are there, so it's pretty easy to check if the iso is ok
<inf_> one is hopefully simple. firefox3 doesn't pick up any of my bookmarks / settings. and if I open up 'addons' it crashes
<inf_> i installed firefox-2 but I just get a segmenation fault when I start it
<Cameron> is it possible to use rsync to download the images ?  if so, you can just re-try the download later to get the last few bytes :)
<slytherin> inf_: I think you have got broken/partial upgrade
<inf_> arse
<vega--> Cameron: that depends on the site, very few provide rsync nowadays i think
<inf_> shouldn't have tried to cheat
<vega--> the iso image i downloaded seems to be just fine according to md5sum
<slytherin> Cameron: I heard you can do it. Never tried it though. I usually use jigdo for alternate CD images. It should also work for DVD images.
<Assid> no
<inf_> changed all the 'gutsy' references to 'hardy' and did and apt-get dist-upgrade
<Assid> dunno
<Cameron> slytherin: i've never tried jigdo
<vega--> inf_: it is recommended to use the update manager instead of the command line
<slytherin> inf_: you first did apt-get update right?
<inf_> yeh I did
<ripps> inf_: update-manager -d, USE IT
<slytherin> inf_ and have you restarted since upgrade to hardy?
<inf_> I didn't realise it would cause problems
<inf_> yes multiple times ;)
<ch_> anyone else noticed that releases.ubuntu.com has now updated and is not saying "release candidate" any more?
<stdin> doesn't mean it's official yet
<mvo> inf_: if you ran the gui upgrade and it gave you problems, please report a bug and attach the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade to the report
<Cameron> slytherin: where can you get the jigdo cd image urls for ubuntu from ?
<slytherin> Cameron: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<slytherin> Cameron: the command is 'jigdo-lite url.jigdo'
<inf_> on my other box I did this same, and for some reason it's failing to mount my home dir and won't log in
<Cameron> slytherin: I don't have jigdo-lite .. and its not in the repo
<inf_> i've used a knoppix live cd to check the data and it's all there!
<mvo> inf_: please report a bug and attach the logs of the upgrade
<vega--> inf_: is your /home a separate partition?
<slytherin> Cameron: jigdo-lite is command, the package is jigdo-file
<slytherin> Cameron: ﻿it will then download the template, you can use packages from existing image which is mounted somewhere and from /var/cache/apt/archive and then specify mirror to download remaining packages.
<Cameron> slytherin: nice
<zappy> hey
<slytherin> Cameron: Please note that it is alternate CD iso. The one with text installer and which can be used for upgrades. Desktop CD (Live + GUI installer) isos don't have jigdo downloads.
<zappy> hello everybody
<inf_> vega--, yes it is
<anonymouse> !isitout
<ubotu> The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<Cameron> slytherin: that's cool.. I need the alternative.. I use lvm
<Fdisk93> is there a way to make ubuntu use the rt kernal like ubuntustudio ?
<zappy> ive a question
<zappy> plz
<scizzo-> zappy: just ask
<zappy> ok ty
<zappy> so
<scizzo-> zappy: dont ask to ask...just ask
<zappy> i logged on the ubuntu room
<zappy> not this
<zappy> and asked
<ripps> I'm using the rt kernel right now
<zappy> when the new ubuntu will be released
<ripps> just install linux-image-rt
<zappy> and a man qnswer me
<zappy> to ceck aut an
<zappy> to check out an
<zappy> ftp site
<scizzo-> zappy: read what ubotu said before
<zappy> :( sorry
<zappy> however...i checked out that website...and there are all the ubuntu version...
<zappy> also the new release...the 8.04 both the server and the desktop
<b13> what is the GMT at Howland Island?
<zappy> for amd and intel
<scizzo-> zappy: what exactly is the question?
<zappy> con i download it?
<zappy> can i donwload it?
<zappy> :|
<scizzo-> zappy: yes....why not?
<inf_> so I guess my safest bet will be to wait until it hits the update-manager and see how much it fixes everything
<peabody> How do I add software like Firefox 3 Beta using Adept?
<ripps> THERE IS NO "OFFICIAL" RELEASE OF 8.04. STOP ASKING!
<zappy> maybe 'coz the 8.04 isn't been released officialy
<inf_> on the other box if I can't get network up, I use the alternative install CD? will the normal iso do upgrades?
<b13> what is the GMT at Howland Island?
<prateek> GMT is the same everywhere.
<Wilbert> downloading release now :)
<zcat[1]> ok, I have filed bugs on both the 'default dvd player' and 'screensavers have no options' bugs, lets see what happens..
<b13> comon you know what i mean
<mvo> inf_: the alternative CD will support upgrading
<inf_> Current local time in Baker Island : Wednesday, 23 Apr 2008 11:07 PM
<vega--> b13: -12h :)
<mindframe> how can i get my dell d520 to properly display its native resolution (1400x1050)?  Whenever I set it to that parts of the desktop are cut off.
<inf_> I think they're implying patience ;)
<b13> and i'm in +2
<ripps> zcat[1]: what's the link?
<destinrayn> hi there
<zcat[1]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/221331 is one..
<Wilbert> http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<destinrayn> i just wanted to ask, if 8.04 has been delayed or if the "new" countdown picture just means that it will be released in less than a day
<zcat[1]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/221330 is hte other
<zappy> @destinrayn...in less than a day
<zcat[1]> and I'm sure they only changed that recently too ...
<destinrayn> oh cool, thanks
<destinrayn> so maybe i've got something to do tonight :)
<noip> Does anyone have the link to the hardy RC kubuntu KDE4 version? All sites seems to have crashed... :(
<noip> Oh, 64 version
<noip> And I mean the torrent...
<destinrayn> thank you, bye
<blablobla> hello?
<immesys> is it out?
<blablobla> donno...
<ripps> !isitout | immesys
<ripps> where's ubuto?
<blablobla> why is it taking them so long ?! :(
<immesys> *sighs
<scizzo-> ripps: connection reset by peer
<immesys> it is taking long...
<blablobla> they should have said on the 25th ...
<scizzo-> the day is not over yet......there is no official release done yet....the release will be out before 23:59:59 tonight
<noip> which time zone?
<immesys> Is that GMT ?
<coz_> i am noticing that gedit opens and saves very slowly  anyone else experience this?
<vega--> blablobla: yea, and then on 00:01 on the 25th you'd be here whining "where is it"
<aguitel> final is over !!!!!!!!
<aguitel> see that :http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<stdin> no, it's not
<blablobla> thats not official
<immesys> yeah.. actually it looks like it is out!!!
<blablobla> u can download, but its not official
<stdin> lies all LIES
<immesys> what does that mean?
<blablobla> read this
<blablobla> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=763394
<roemer> it means you can get an corrupted iso
<aguitel> stdin: what is the official download site ?
<blablobla> I saw a link posted on a blog post / forum thread to a page under the cdimage.ubuntu.com domain where the release ISO seems to be available, and/or a wiki page with links, and/or a page on the Ubuntu website that announces the release. Does that mean that 8.04 has been released?
<inf_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<vega--> it's really silly that iso's looking real start appearing here and there, they should be hidden
<stdin> !ops | link spam
<stdin> uhh
<pengo> "(21:12:02) cjwatson: kahrytan: generally we remove the "rc" bit in the relevant scripts shortly after the release candidate, and there's a week's gap in there"
<kahrytan> pengo->  i heard.
<aguitel> what cersion from firefox come with hardy final ?
<Amaranth> No links!
<pengo> kahrytan: sorry was for others' benefit
<Amaranth> stdin: bang bang :)
<zcat[1]> 1591 users on #ubuntu .. highest I've seen, I think
<Laser87> aguitel: 2 and 3
<stdin> woot
<thoreauputic> zcat[1]: hit over 1600 last release
<thoreauputic> zcat[1]: It will again of course
<mindframe> how do i configure a 2nd monitor in hardy?
<coz_> mindframe, nvidia?
<mindframe> intel
<tjelvar> hardy released yet?
<coz_> mindframe, oh darn I am not efficient with intel sorry
<immesys> tjelvar: people get shot for asking that :)
<b13> i haven't died yet
<thoreauputic> b13: that can be arranged :)
<Laser87> b13: feel dead!
<tjelvar> haha! Just having problem with patience...
<b13> come and kill me if you dare :D
<blablobla> WHERRRRREEEEEEEE ISSSSSSSS    HARRRRRRRDDDDDDDDYYYYYY? : P
<thoreauputic> b13: You are tempting me - but I'm too mature to react ;p
<b13> see
<immesys> There are iso's available... I don't know what unofficial officially means.. will the official iso even be different?
<blablobla> yes
<blablobla> it will be the "true" hardy
<blablobla> :P
<immesys> blablobla: so the iso there now isn't an RC iso, but its still not a "true" iso?
<thoreauputic> immesys: there still can be bits flying around until the official announcement
<immesys> thoreauputic: if I install from that iso, and I update/upgrade, shouldn't I technically have the same outcome?
<vega--> well one could download now and then check from the MD5SUMS file after release
<vega--> if it matches all should be well
<thoreauputic> immesys: well of course - I have been on hardy since alpha, and I update, so I will have the full version, for example
<vega--> if not, safer to re-download
<zcat[1]> bah, it should be released by the time I get up in the morning.. gnight all
<thoreauputic> immesys: that's how it works
<b13> zcat[1: :(
<immesys> thoreauputic: okay, I stopped upgrading between dists after 5.04, I had major issues and decided to just reformat from then on
<immesys> call me weak
<TooEZ> the list of official mirrors has changed in the last few minutes too
<Cameron> immesys: I always do a clean install too
<thoreauputic> immesys:  it's usually because you have "non-standard" stuff that upgrades fail between releases
<thoreauputic> immesys: I only reinstall if I know that I have taken risks with 3rd party stuff
<immesys> thoreauputic: yeah, which is why I don't blame developers. My systems are always full of 3rd party stuff
<thoreauputic> immesys: even then, it's usually possible to fix if you know how
<b13> god, i soooo need that new clock thing in the new gnome~! it will help me to wait to 8.10
<thoreauputic> immesys: it just becomes more hassle though
<blablobla> ok... i guess tommorow it will be released 100% ...
<immesys> do more people use kubuntu or ubuntu ? And how many people will be going for the new KDE version?
<blablobla> hopefully
<thoreauputic> immesys: almost certainly more use ubuntu
<blablobla> I use both ...
<blablobla> each on a pc
<corne> where is 8.10?
<blablobla> its hiding
<immesys> thoreauputic: I normally use ubuntu, but the new kubuntu with the new kde just looks so SHINY...
<thoreauputic> immesys: mainly for historical reasons, and because that's the focus of the distro
<blablobla> lol
<noip> corne> I guess it will be out in about 6 moths
 * ripps is getting kinda bored....
<Assid> seriously people.. if you really wanna download.. use the torrents
<immesys> I think I'll write a script to check when the md5 of the iso changes, and make it download it for me... I've killed like half of today sitting and waiting for this
<ripps> nobody here is asking for help, just asking when the dang release is. Goto #ubuntu-release-party
<corne> it was a joke, but not funny
<immesys> ooh... there's a release party!
<b13> immesys: good idea
<b13> go for it
<Pici> !party
<ubotu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Hardy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseParties
<inf_> don't suppose there's an RSS feed with release info?
<ripps> !isitout
<ubotu> The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<ripps> Ah... I missed ubotu
<ripps> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<thoreauputic> inf_: the announcement will be mailed to ubuntu-announce
<thoreauputic> mailing list
<b13> but when
<Milos_SD> Hi all... does anybody got 64bit of Hardy installed? I what doesn't work out-of-the-box? Can wine be compiled?
<rsk> Milos_SD: there's instructions on howto compile 64bit wine on the wine wiki
<Milos_SD> does VirtualBox, flash, java, cedega works?
<b13> hey, the isos are with no RC in their name already, is it ok to download?
<vega--> b13: read the backlog, this was just discussed
<Steeley> don't risk it till the official announcement is made
<vega--> b13: in short: no
<b13> oh
<b13> what about torrents?
<Steeley> same
 * Akari quietly sits in a corner waiting for 8.04 \(^.^)/
<stdin> don't download anything until the official release
<kahrytan> Akari->  me too
<globi202> who s not?
<b13> i hope it comes soon
<inf_> and then watch your d/l clock 2.1kbs ;)
<kahrytan> If Im not getting 300k/s then I dont want to download it.
 * Akari sighes continuously, reading Hardy Heron reports on the net
<ethana2> heh
<ethana2> yes
<ethana2> every little thing is all over digg
<ethana2> heads up, influx of Diggers
<ethana2> interpret that warning how you will
<Akari> I'd download Heron even at 7kb/sec :-)
<Pici> ethana2: 'great' -_-
<ethana2> Man, this is like
<stdin> it's not been released yet, you could be downloading a bad image
<ethana2> the most hyped up OS release in history
<kahrytan> Akari->  I dont need it... RC'ed. I just want to seed it
<ethana2> grassroots-wise
<hanumankatuwal> ethana2: true true hyped for sure
<hanumankatuwal> i will probably deliver its promises as well
<ethana2> All the windows and mac users see all the excited ubuntu users
<hanumankatuwal> ive been on RC and it rocks already :D yeppie
<ethana2> its contagious
<hanumankatuwal> whats the preferred method to update a Hardy beta to Official Release?
<Pici> !final | hanumankatuwal
<ubotu> hanumankatuwal: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Laibsch> is ﻿#ubuntu-release-party overloaded?
<Amaranth> can't wait to close this channel :)
<Pici> Laibsch: overloaded? no
<Laibsch> I cannot get in and I want to join the fun ;-)
<Amaranth> get all the knowledge into #ubuntu
<ethana2> this channel will turn into Intrepid planning, right?
<Akari> I got BTD on my webserver so I can seed with 100 mbit speed :)
<hanumankatuwal> Pici: thanks!! thats cool butw i think sudo aptitude safe-upgrade?
<ethana2> ...'cause I'm still going to want to hang out here
<Pici> hanumankatuwal: No.
<hanumankatuwal> Pici whats the difference?
<ethana2> http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04/   very nice
<Akari> Yay release party?
<hanumankatuwal> we're having release party after a week
<hanumankatuwal> what about u guys?
<oni> is it up yet?
<Pici> no
<__max_> Im sure this question has been asked quite a few times but i only have 3 pages backlog ;p what time is 8.04 gona be released? were at work waiting to install it on several pc's :p
<Pici> __max_: no specific time
<oni> Yeah, sorry for asking but I only just connected and am fed up of pressing F5 on ubuntu forums
<b13> no one knows
<Pici> !f5
<ubotu> Remember that every time you hit refresh, Canonical is wasting money, bandwidth, and CPU time serving your request instead of doing useful things like uploading the image or paying for ShipIt disks.  Please do so sparingly.
<hanumankatuwal> the #ubuntu-repease-party says http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<hanumankatuwal> The release gets delayed by 2 hours each time someone asks when it's out
<fizzle> lol
<hanumankatuwal> patience guys!!
<hanumankatuwal> i hope the asians mirror have the iso
<kahrytan> I think Xubuntu deserves to be Shipit'ized.
<hanumankatuwal> else its gonna be very slow
<Akari> Patience? Today?!?
<hanumankatuwal> Akari, yeah till the last minute
<__max_> iv honestly never seen so many people make such a big deal out of any other linux distro release ;)
<hanumankatuwal> coz we'll need all the enrgy to download the iso
<__max_> this just shows how huge ubuntu really is.
<hanumankatuwal> once its out
<Olliander> Hey folks.
<hanumankatuwal> Olliander: not released yet
<hanumankatuwal> :D
<kahrytan> __max_-> and you just not figured that out
<kahrytan> now*
<Olliander> I know, hanumankatuwal: Thx.
<bullgard4> Where can I download all Hardy GNOME source code files in a single process?
<__max_> no, im just bored.
<Olliander> *.
<oni> I recon it will be released at 1:00 BST [GMT+1] Because then All of the world will be on the 24th april
<hanumankatuwal> Olliander: coz everyones asking it kidding
<oni> 12:59 even
<b13> the internet will die like it did in south park
<Olliander> Same here at #ubuntu-de ... ^^
<digitalPhonix> itll be released when all the mirrors have synced, the US mirror still has the rc isos not the final release ones
<Assid> wow.. im talktive
<b13> how long can it take?
<Pici> No... theres not a set time...
<oni> Are they releasing a DVD edition?
<hanumankatuwal> i remember waiting once for fedora iso to hit the servers, that day had the max online users on fedoraforums at a time
<immesys> What exactly does the DVD have? Like a copy of the universe and multiversE?
<hanumankatuwal> immesys: selected ones
<topyli> immesys: multiverse cannot be distributed
<hanumankatuwal> immesys: main complete, no multiverse
<immesys> ok
<BoltClock> somebody remind me what the difference between the cd and dvd editions is...
<oni> So will there be a DVD version?
<immesys> BoltClock: apparently inclusion of repositories
<marx2k> I'll let you guys try out the 0-day upgrade release and then upgrade myself in a week after the final bugs are worked out
<BoltClock> immesys: hmmm...
<fizzle> So two atoms are walking down the street, and an electron falls off of one atom. He starts looking around on the ground for it. The other atom turns to him and says "What happened?" So the first atom says "I lost an electron!!!" The second says "Are you sure?" and the first says "I'm positive!"
<Olliander> ^^
<digitalPhonix> fizzle: ...
<ethana2> fizzle: it was hydrogen
<BoltClock> fizzle: heard that before but still gives me lolz
<ethana2> ..but we don't want to go there
<marx2k> fizzle, lovin' it
<Olliander> Hm. Am I the only one from Germany here? ^^
<immesys> No
<immesys> Olliander: I'm in troisdorf
<Olliander> Troisdorf... Where's that?
<oni> im in mianus
<immesys> Olliander: near siegburg
<Olliander> OK.
<fizzle> oni: >_>
<ethana2> fizzle: lol
<oni> Mianus is a real place lol
<oni> In america
<immesys> oni: lol
<ethana2> another orlando resident....
<oni> Jackass went there
<bullgard4> What is the proper place to store GNOME source code files in Hardy?
<oni>  in /dev/null
<ethana2> haha
<ethana2> I think one of the rules of Ubuntu is that nobody should have to compile anything
<karooga> hi, anyone know what time 8.04 final goes live?
<ethana2> ..so most people here would probably not know
<digitalPhonix> itll be released when all the mirrors have synced, the US mirror still has the rc isos not the final release ones
<ethana2> harooga: nope
<dns53> put them in /dev/random
<Olliander> karooga: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2008-April/date.html
<kling0n> hello... i have a devfs-related question: i have put a file in /etc/devfs/conf.d/ to handle the access rights of the kqemu device.. but it seems it doesn't "take"... can anyone give me a suggetion to fix?
<kling0n> content of  /etc/devfs/conf.d/kqemu: REGISTER ^kqemu* PERMISSIONS root.admin  0660
<kling0n> sugge*s*tion
<void^> kling0n: uh, devfs? are you using a 2.4 kernel?
<robertchahine> hey there
<kling0n> void^: nopes... hardy standard
<void^> kling0n: look into udev then.
<kling0n> void^: might have my options confused a bit though... am i supposed to use soemthing else?
<kling0n> thanks
<robertchahine> does anybody when the hardy will be released (on GMT)?
<oni> Type :(){:|:&};: into terminal for epic lulz
<fizzle> no
<digitalPhonix> robertchahine, itll be released when all the mirrors have synced, the US mirror still has the rc isos not the final release ones
<robertchahine> aha, ok
<robertchahine> thanks man
<robertchahine> beacause there's people who's said that on ubuntu.com it's appearing it's released
<void^> oni: did you fall for that old trick?
<oni> No I saw it on Ubuntuforums
<robertchahine> sure no
<oni> under malisious commands
<oni> however you spel it
<oni> spell
<digitalPhonix> robertchahine, it is on the french ubuntu mirror
<ConstyXIV> has anyone else had a problem where your machine won'
<robertchahine> i don't think it's right
<karooga> olliander + ethana2 + digitalPhonix: looks like the ZA mirror already has it.
<ConstyXIV> t hold volume between reboots?
<karooga> thanks.
<Olliander> karooga: Yes, but it's still not announced yet.
<robertchahine> http://blabla.releases.ubuntu.com
<digitalPhonix> a number of mirrors have it, although the US one still doesnt
<Khamael> if I do an update through the update manager, will hardy replace the old sound system with pulseaudio atomatically?
<Pici> The release has not been made yet.
<ethana2> 13:02 in London now
<Pici> Please do not pots links
<ConstyXIV> Khamael, that's sorta the idea
<Pici> post either
<ethana2> dude, I'm up at 4:03
<ethana2> I'm in Alaska
<kling0n> void^: thanks.. that fixed it
<xoxarle> Since some mirrors already have the final release, does anyone have the md5 sum of the ISO?
<kling0n> might be worth including a ruleset in the kqemu package
<digitalPhonix> 7d0ac92c56361949d099dd9337c975e7 *ubuntu-8.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<digitalPhonix> 166991d61e7c79a452b604f0d25d07f9 *ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso
<digitalPhonix> fc43f665ba51c4be0d95c011aefef45d *ubuntu-8.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<digitalPhonix> 8895167a794c5d8dedcc312fc62f1f1f *ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<digitalPhonix> 8a73cf85b04f37d5d91fb436525ea395 *ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso
<digitalPhonix> c3162b21757746c64a0a22cdd060b164 *ubuntu-8.04-server-i386.iso
<digitalPhonix> cdd32124f23b455b0aa22cc3ff35ff35 *wubi.exe
<ikonia> just wait until it's released
<ikonia> stop trying to get something early on on the second of release
<xoxarle> digital: Thanks, these are the final versions - not the release candidate?
<ethana2> ikonia: I alpha tested ;)
<digitalPhonix> yeah
<ikonia> clam down and wait for announcments or you'll get teh wrong thing and come crying in here
<ikonia> ethana2 so ??
<BonezAU> Does anyone know when Hardy will be released? a link to a webpage with a countdown timer or something? I am in Australia and not sure what time of day it actually goes live...
<oni_voide> I alpha 1 tested
<Pici> !party
<ubotu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Hardy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseParties
<ethana2> so breakage was very common
<ethana2> I thought i was getting ahead on things
<ethana2> then came libc6
<ethana2> patience pays
<vega--> !isitout | BonezAU
<ubotu> BonezAU: The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<digitalPhonix> BonezAU, itll be released when all the mirrors have synced, the US mirror still has the rc isos not the final release ones
<Alan> Is there a way to stop Xorg 7.3 detecting my mouse correctly?
<stdin> digitalPhonix: there are NO official ones, DO NOT post any more
<Alan> I *liked* the way it wrapped around the button mappings
<digitalPhonix> Alan: Stop detecting?
<Alan> And i really want the side button to be a middle mouse button...
<b13> what about the torrent download?
<Akari> The release candidates said "RC" in the name didn't they?
<Siropel> help, ubuntu stopped detecting my middle finger!
<Alan> But now it configures the side buttons as "back" and "forward" (like they technically should)
<coz_> well I got java working fine on hardy now   any news about wacom tablet driver autodetection?
<stdin> there are no official ISO or torrents
<stdin> at all
<kling0n> Alan: you could probably use a ButtonMapping option in your xorg.conf
<Akari> Isn't all files on releases.ubuntu.com considered an "official release?"
<b13> yea
<BonezAU> vega--: where the hell is bker and howard islands?
<stdin> no
<b13> no?
<vega--> BonezAU: -12 gmt
<stdin> until the announcement they can change
<b13> why not
<Akari> OK I'll take the inofficial iso then :-)
<Olliander> Akari: Don't do so... Could be broken. ;)
<marx2k> Wow I hope Sun finishes fully opening Java for the next release of Ubuntu
<marx2k> having an installed JVM on a fresh distro would be real nice
<Akari> They have uploaded 6 full ISO cd's it's at least a bit unlikely it'll change anytime soon. They can fix many problems with the online update.
<ethana2> I hope adobe opens flash
<Akari> One more advantage over Windoze - you can install Ubuntu and download the updates without catching a bunch of viruses just because you're online.
<ethana2> moonlight from one side, open java from the other.....
<Alan> kling0n, thanks, i'll give that a try
<oni_voide> Ubuntu released!!!!
<marx2k> I can live without flash, but I want mass-adoption of Java
<oni_voide> file://127.0.0.1/$HOME/.pr0n/
<Alan> Argh! what the hell has happened to vim?
<Akari> LOL
<Lunar_Lamp> I'm havingt issues with using 802.1x wired encryption - my speeds seem to be insanely slow.
<Alan> doesn't recognise things like "let" in the .vimrc any more?
<Alan> but it's the same damn version as on gutsy....
<vega--> Alan: you have vim-tiny or something installed instead of vim-full?
<Alan> what got broken?
<marx2k> wired encryption?
<Alan> vega--, i have vim-gnome, and the default vim
<Alan> vega--, which used to be correct on gutsy
<marx2k> I can't believe the XO OLPC project is considering Windows :(
<vega--> hm, dunno then
<Alan> but yes, now there is vim-tiny instead
<Alan> what the ...
<vega--> thought so :)
<kling0n> Alan: if you install vim-full you'll have all the good stuff
<Alan> how many more things are broken in Hardy?
<Alan> kling0n, why is that not there by default?
<kling0n> no clue
<marx2k> Alan: like I said, I'll let you guy do the early adoption :D
<scizzo-> its ok to say that: sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-upgrade worked on a server without problem right?
<kling0n> i guess if people are able to use vim, they are generally able to select the package they want :)
<kling0n> Alan: probably part of the base package for servers though
<Alan> kling0n, even so... vim isn't that big...
<scizzo-> Alan: I installed vim, vim-runtime, vim-common to get it all instead of vim-full
<Cameron> does hardy fix back/forward navigation with mouse side buttons ?
<Mimi> Hi, if I have my ubuntu install as partitions: /, /home, can I just erase / and stick hardy there, so as to keep my user settings?
<vega--> Mimi: yes
<ccooke> didn't I hear that Hardy was supposed to do that automatically?
<Mimi> Thanks vega
<vega--> Mimi: you don't need to erase before, just start installer and follow it
<nosrednaekim> Mimi: make sure you mount /home as /home though
<Mimi> Oh ok, that's the thing vega, I wasnt sure, "Can I tell it to go ahead and use but not format my /home? Will it think "oh ok i need to create a new user Mimi... I'll erase Mimi's folder!" "
<Turski> is there anywhere kubuntu cd labels available?
<vega--> Mimi: dunno, it might create a new user but it certainly won't erase the old user unless you format /home
<Mimi> Alright that's good :-)
<inf> I've upgraded to the RC and my /tmp has shrunk to 1mb!? Anyone have any idea why that might be?
<Akari> Setup cleaned up your junk?
<corne> its out
<Seveas> <slangasek> ladies and gentlemen, I have an announcement to make
<Seveas> <slangasek> I'm now going to bed
<Seveas> <slangasek> because Ubuntu 8.04 LTS has been released :-)
<Seveas> IT IS OUT !
<negge^> !isitout
<ubotu> The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
* Seveas changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Hardy is out!
<negge^> zomg
<negge^> just as I checked:D
<kbrooks> Ubuntu 8.04 is out.
<Seveas> !no isitout is <reply> YES IT IS OUT!
<Olliander> So folks... Have fun. ^^
<Seveas> !no isitout is <reply> YES IT IS OUT!
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<kbrooks> Go oover to #ubuntu guys!
<topyli> there we go
<kbrooks> and crash the channel!
* Seveas changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Hardy is out It's out, please use the torrents | https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2008-April/000111.html | http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Akari> They kicked me from #ubuntu-release-party for downloading; obviously we have to wait until all mirrors got the files?
<topyli> Seveas: turn off the lights after we all leave the channel :)
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> time to head over to #ubuntu guys
<Amaranth> Was just getting ready to ask about that :)
<Seveas> there is currently no +1, see you all when interpid opens
 * Amaranth waves
<Amaranth> This is always painful
<Amaranth> Seveas: No clear?
<Seveas> not yet
<Seveas> give people a chance to leave :)
<Seveas> Amaranth, oh, and I'll use /kick instead of remove -- autojoin works better that way :)
<Amaranth> ah, right
 * stdin parts +1 until the Intrepid dev cycle :)
<Seveas> hey, don't spoil my fun!
<Amaranth> stupid chanserv.py :P
<Seveas> don't kick the bots kthxbye :)
<Seveas> nalioth, Dave2 switch of the lights when you leave
<Seveas> sigh
<Amaranth> hahahaha
<Seveas> Amaranth, get the fuck out!
<Amaranth> chanserv.py :)
<Amaranth> aww
<Amaranth> but it's so exclusive
<Seveas> !intrepid
<ubotu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
* Seveas changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the home of the Intrepid Ibex! | Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex | Intrepid Ibex is pre-alpha software. Do NOT use it if you don't know how to fix breakages
<nalioth> Seveas: you can sweep the cobwebs off of us when you come back next season  :)
<Seveas> hehe
<Seveas> @config list plugins.encyclopedia
<ubotu> #database, #prefixchar, #searchorder, alert, aptdir, datadir, notfoundmsg, packagelookup, public, and relaychannel
<Seveas> @config plugins.encyclopedia.packagelookup
<ubotu> True
<Seveas> @config plugins.encyclopedia.searchorder
<ubotu> gutsy
<Seveas> @config plugins.encyclopedia.searchorder hardy
<ubotu> OK
#ubuntu+1 2009-04-20
<wirechief> Skapare yes, i think that is a good target
<ienorand> Sniper606: Theoretically it should be the same... but depending on how much breakage and configuring you've had...
<Skapare> wirechief: from that, it looks like they have an ISO inside an ISO
<Sniper606> no breakge in rc1 everything is perfect
<Sniper606> in the beta i had a bad problem, no /etc/fstab but no problems at all in rc1
<wirechief> Skapare I seem to remember just copying it to the place indicated.
<wirechief> Skapare your idea would to only have one .iso
<ienorand> Sniper606: And this is an installed-from-rc? Then it shouldn't make a difference.
<Skapare> wirechief: I'll have to see more details about how they did it ... but my grub config is different ... yes, only one file whether it is called .iso or .img
<spartan2276> How can I reinstall the default Xserver-xorg OSS drivers
<aaron__> fuzzy: I installed the 'Broadcom STA wireless driver' from the restricted drivers manager, if that helps
<SectionOne> Hello All.. what would you guys recommend as far as hardware specs for an Ubuntu file server handling about 20 Windows XP/Vista computers?
<spartan2276> I'v bee trying to chroot from a live cd and running sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx but it wont work
<Skapare> wirechief: the script source to build is in the same directory as the test image:  http://slashusr.net/ubuntu/
<wirechief> Skapare all those .isos are compatible with ubuntu.
<Skapare> wirechief: grab the tarball ... no docs yet so you are on your own for now to explore how it works
<Skapare> wirechief: is there a URL to the page for that project?
<Skapare> when I come up with a project name for mine, I'll make a page for it
<wirechief> Skapare which the hybrid.iso ?
<Skapare> yeah
<Skapare> with all the USB keys and SD cards around, I think distros should come on hybrid iso/img files
<wirechief> Skapare just take the name of the file off and you have the directory
<Skapare> OK, I'll look ... gotta go afk for a waiting phone call
<wirechief> Skapare ok will check your webpage out
<spartan2276> Is there any way to remove the ATI-drivers from a Live CD do I can login in again through GUI?
<Jordan_U> spartan2276, The liveCD doesn't have fglrx on it
<drbobb> hello, is sftp support broken in jaunty's dolphin?
<spartan2276> Jordan_U: I know that, but my install does
<spartan2276> Jordan_U: so I want to remove it from my main install and reinstall the OSS drivers so that I can use the system again
<Jordan_U> spartan2276, Sorry, misunderstood, the chroot should work. Are you getting an error?
<spartan2276> yes doing chroot and still getting an error
<spartan2276> Jordan_U: this is what I did using chroot
<spartan2276> Jordan_U: apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx
<wirechief> Sniper606 i just du to keep things current
<spartan2276> Jordan_U: take a look at the error http://pastebin.com/m32e840b6
<Jordan_U> spartan2276, Ahh, are you still in the liveCD session?
<spartan2276> yes
<spartan2276> this is the only way I can use my PC
<Jordan_U> spartan2276, What is the mountpoint for the chroot?
<spartan2276> /media/disk
<Jordan_U> spartan2276, try running "sudo mount -o bind /dev /media/disk/dev" and "sudo mount -o bind /proc /media/disk/proc"
<Jordan_U> spartan2276, That should make /dev and /proc available in the chroot, it looks like the removal script relies on at least /dev being available
<spartan2276> ok so should I sudo chroot /media/disk again?
<Jordan_U> spartan2276, No, just re run apt-get remove
<spartan2276> Jordan_U: oops already did it and it worked, now how can I install the OSS default drivers
<Jordan_U> spartan2276, They shouldn't have ever been removed
<spartan2276> Jordan_U: can I run this sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Jordan_U> spartan2276, Yes
<spartan2276> K let me try that
<spartan2276> K let me try and reboot from normal session, thanks
<Naynay> I take it that the ATI proprietary driver is still broken
<Naynay> AMD only released a newer version of it a few days ago
<DanaG> broken how?
<DanaG> This bug, perchance?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<Naynay> could be
<Naynay> is that bug fixed?
<Jordan_U> Naynay, fglrx is available for jaunty, they gave a pre-release version for Ubuntu so it could be tested during the development cycle
<lifi> and most things are still broken :p
<Naynay> Oh OK. Yes, that's the bug I was referring to
<fuzzytwo> hey i'm trying to compile the compat-wireless nightly (4-19-09) in jaunty and i'm seeing errors trying to load the module, http://pastebin.com/m76a4b646
<DanaG> The thing for me was that all versions even with Intrepid, were all broken.
<DanaG> So, it wasn't just Jaunty for me.
<fuzzytwo> does anyone know what ksize is supposed to be?
<Naynay> ah
<dust> i can only hear music in my front speakers!??! i got 6.1 speakers
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<on5sl> vlc is buggy like hell on ym machine?ubuntu completely freezes when going fullscreen
<fuzzytwo> dust: are you playing a 2 channel audio file?
<on5sl> i had to reset my pc...sometimes he crashes sometimes not.. Soem output from vlc: http://pastebin.com/d76de41c8
<Naynay> vnc, you mean?
<on5sl> vlc i mean
<Naynay> Ahm of course. Now that I think about it, that's actually confusing. Both have fullscreen modes
<dust> sorry, lost link
<DanaG> Quick, somebody get a broom!  =þ
<dust> any ideas on getting all my speakers soundable
<fuzzytwo> dust:
<fuzzytwo> have you tried a dvd with 5.1 dts or dd encoding?
<dust> fuzzytwo: some thx trailers
<fuzzytwo> did they work?
<fuzzytwo> what did you watch them in?
<dust> hmm
<dust> totem
<fuzzytwo> yea don't do that
<fuzzytwo> totem uses gstreamer for output
<fuzzytwo> and has a handy habit of mucking surround
<dust> btw, when testing OSS it plays in all speakers
<dust> pulseaudio only 2front and alsa 2front
<fuzzytwo> i suggest you use something with a xine or vlc as the backend
<dust> oss 5.1
<fuzzytwo> it's because of your speaker arrangement
<dust> how do i get 6.1 with pulseaudio or alsa
<dust> i got creative sound blaster audigy 2 zs
<fuzzytwo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=595412
<fuzzytwo> try that
<DanaG> oh, you can either install pulseaudio 0.9.15 from the PPA, or edit daemon.conf.
<fuzzytwo> i use a turtle beach and a sony STR-DV10 to make my surround
<fuzzytwo> but that is spdif out
<dust> .asoundrc
<dust> in /home/dust ?
<fuzzytwo> yes
<dust> fuzzytwo: should i use pulseaudio or alsa in output device preference for the audio category
<dust> in the first chouse?
<fuzzytwo> for all your stereo stuff
<mylogic> anyone have any fun advise on intel's GM965 x3100 vid card and desktop effects?
<fuzzytwo> and if you are not using spdif out use pulse
<fuzzytwo> mylogic, try the dri2
<mylogic> manually edit my xorg conf and restart xorg?
<fuzzytwo> i have been using dri2 on my laptop
<fuzzytwo> and aside from a random artifact once in a while it works really well
<MarcN> no torrent for jaunty unr?
<mylogic> where is the xorg.conf located at, can't remember off of the top of my head
<fuzzytwo> MarcN, it's not released yet
<mylogic> there are torrents for it though
<wirechief>  try /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fuzzytwo> mylogic, all system wide conf files belong in /etc
<mylogic> ah yes, that sounds right
<mylogic> yeah, it's been a long time since I've done much manually conf editing, since back with gentoo and XFree heh
<histo> MarcN: there is a torrent ont he download page
<MarcN> fuzzytwo: my question should have been "no torrent for jaunty unr rc?" ;-)
<histo> MarcN: www.ubuntu.com/testing
<MarcN> histo: ah, I was looking at the 9.04 page here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/
<mylogic> fuzzytwo: where do you change what vid driver is used? doesn't seem to be in xorg.conf
<histo> MarcN: k np
<histo> mylogic: xorg.conf isn't used anymore but if you specify a driver in there and the module is loaded it will use it.
<mylogic> ah, what's the the line to add
<MarcN> histo: that route takes me to where I started.  see torrents for other isos, but not the unr
<histo> MarcN: whats the unr?
<mylogic> hrm, I might just live without desktop effects until it's fully supported, shouldn't be long I wouldn't imagine
<MarcN> histo: the bootable USB version for netbooks.
<histo> mylogic: i've been using them for years
<histo> MarcN: ahh no idea on that one.
<MarcN> histo: my damn cable connection says 10+ hours.
<mylogic> histo: I'm guessing you have an intel GM965 too?
<MarcN> I think comcast is traffic shaping large downloads
<histo> mylogic: ughhh intel cards have issues
<mylogic> I haven't had any problem in the past, especially since I got this one preloaded with ubuntu (dell)
<fuzzytwo> mylogic, your not changing your video driver just look at the jaunty beta annoucement
<mylogic> I know, I saw it
<fuzzytwo> it's documented there
<mylogic> hmm
<fuzzytwo> add it as an option to
<fuzzytwo> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<fuzzytwo> in that device section
<fuzzytwo> i think that is where it belongs
<mylogic> yeah, where is this documented again? Surely I'm not that blind these days
<fuzzytwo> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta
<fuzzytwo> seach that page for EXA
<histo> There are some issues with intel chipsets
<mylogic> ah, ok
<fuzzytwo> i'm using it just fine on a 915 setup
<mylogic> so currently, it's trying to use UXA... I see
<MarcN> does update-manager -d just change apt/sources.list from intrepid to jaunty and then dist-upgrade?
<histo> well the preffered method now i blieve is to do-release-upgrade -d
<Jordan_U> MarcN, No, it does additional checks
<major> flash is buggy and jerky
<major> any fix
<MarcN> Jordan_U: okay.  I';ll try that route.  hoping for a little faster/more stable firefox/flash on my netbook
<dust> fuzzytwo: hey
<fuzzytwo> ?
<dust> fuzzytwo: my rear right speaker is mute when i try that testaudio
<dust> probably it's brokern the element 6.1 box
<fuzzytwo> read up on alsa speaker arrangement and mapping
<dust> fuzzytwo: it's same in windows vista
<fuzzytwo> you can use aplay to direct sound at that exact channel
<fuzzytwo> if you do that, try to swap the speaker out for another one to see if it's a hardware element
<dust> fuzzytwo: that's complicated.
<dust> fuzzytwo: LFE to Rear Right would be nice
<fuzzytwo> not really
<dust> can you help?
<fuzzytwo> not really
<dust> i need to change LFE to Rear Right
<fuzzytwo> i push all my surround out via spdif
<dust> fuzzytwo: i dont know what that is?
<fuzzytwo> then do all my buggery in my receiver
<fuzzytwo> i use a fiber optic link from my sound card to my home theater receiver
<dust> fuzzytwo: is it possible to change LFE to use Rear Right
<fuzzytwo> i believe so, you have to read up on alsa speaker mapping
<dust> fuzzytwo: what is that
<fuzzytwo> it's what that asoundrc file is all about
<fuzzytwo> google it
<dust> hmm
<dust> mhmmm
<dust> coul dyou help some plz
<dust> fuzzytwo:
<fuzzytwo> you know
<fuzzytwo> i'll trade you
<fuzzytwo> you fix my wireless card
<fuzzytwo> and i'll fix your speakers
<fuzzytwo> :p
<dust> heh.
<fuzzytwo> oh and by the way, you've only got 20 minutes
<fuzzytwo> get to cracking
<dust> use gnome heh
<fuzzytwo> sorry you lose
<dust> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Asoundrc
 * fuzzytwo goes back to work
<dust> i found that site
<Lasivian> where can I download 9.04?
 * Lasivian sighs
 * Lasivian noticed the topic a tad late
<rm```> ubuntu.com
<Lasivian> rm```: yeah, but it's not linked from anything I saw
<Lasivian> i'm just tired :P
<rm```> there is a huge banner at the top of the page saying DOWNLOAD the release candidate now :P
<Pollywog> does sound work in Jaunty or does it not work for me because I did an upgrade and not a clean install?
<Pollywog> Nvidia also did not work well for me and almost every upgrade I have done in Ubuntu resulted in Nvidia problems that a clean install fixed
<wirechief> Pollywog proprietary drivers are troublesome.
<fujimitsu_> sound works
<wirechief> Pollywog my sound works though
<Pollywog> well is there something that can be done about it?
<Pollywog> lk
<Pollywog> k thanks
<wirechief> Pollywog i had to use alsamixer and set and reset 958 d
<Pollywog> then I think the problem is the upgrade, I will copy my files and then do a clean install
<Pollywog> did you upgrade?
<Pollywog> I upgraded from Intrepid
<wirechief> Pollywog why not just use the live until the final comes out ?
<Pollywog> too slow
<fujimitsu_> i did fresh install , but i have done upgrades and had no sound issues..
<fuzzy> use it on a usb stick
<Pollywog> that is even slower than the live CD
 * wirechief if you can get it to work on a usb stick
<fuzzy> it works great for me on a usb stick
<Pollywog> I have never been able to get it to work well on a stick
<wirechief> fuzzy mine did too until lately
<fuzzy> i just did it today
<fuzzy> live cd and the install
<fujimitsu_> you should just reinstall.. set a small partition for it and test out
<fuzzy> made the usb stick in 8.10
<hil> use a good usb-stick ;) mine reads 35MB/sec, my old HD's are slower
<Pollywog> though I found a way to make a stick using a procedure I found for netbooks and that one works as an installer though it is very slow
<wirechief> fuzzy did you download the daily build today and it worked with usb ?
<fuzzy> i took
<fuzzy> the ubuntu 9.04 i386 cd iso
<Pollywog> thanks for the info
<fuzzy> i found chilling in another folder, i don't have a dvd burner, and the usb stick is too small for it
<g4lv4tr0n> hi just upgraded to jaunty and reinstalled dvb-utils but when i try to scan for channels there is no /usr/share/doc/dvb-utils/examples folder ???
<dust> xit
<g4lv4tr0n> jaunty ftw!!! :)
<g4lv4tr0n> nice to see wine and wow are working again no more access violation
<g4lv4tr0n>  
<g4lv4tr0n> hi just upgraded to jaunty and reinstalled dvb-utils but when i try to scan for channels there is no /usr/share/doc/dvb-utils/examples folder ???
<AaronMT> No need to repeat.
<wirechief> fuzzy what version of usb-creator do you have ? mine is 1.0.16 and its not creating a workable usb.
<uda> someone mind helping me with nvidia dual monitor? was working great till i set one monitor to 'off' and i havent been able to get it back at all
<uda> 2nd monitor doesnt even appear in layout anymore in nvidia x server settings
<Lasivian> "Terminated"
<Lasivian> hope that's what it's supposed to do
<ienorand> Pollywog: usb speed depends on the usb... I run entire jaunty of a 8bg stick... and it's comparable to hd.
<g4lv4tr0n>  
<g4lv4tr0n>  
<g4lv4tr0n> hi just upgraded to jaunty and reinstalled dvb-utils but when i try to scan for channels there is no /usr/share/doc/dvb-utils/examples folder ???
<g4lv4tr0n>  
<Halow> !flood | g4lv4tr0n
<ubottu> g4lv4tr0n: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<AaronMT> !patience | g4lv4tr0n
<ubottu> g4lv4tr0n: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<g4lv4tr0n> sorry my bad
<Lasivian> ok, I was upgrading and it suddenly shutdown with a new shutdown screen (smaller ubuntu logo and letters, then it said "Terminated" and now it's a black screen but the machine is physically on
<g4lv4tr0n> has anyone got the /usr/share/doc/dvb-utils/examples folder ?
<Lasivian> I have this sinking feeling
 * wirechief hands Lasivian a towel
<Lasivian> so this is bad I assume?
<Halow> uda: Have you restarted X? Checked the cables?
<wirechief> Lasivian i dont know, what were you doing ? upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04 ?
<wafic> hi all
<uda> yes and yes
<Lasivian> wirechief: yes
<ienorand> Lasivian: ctrl+alt+f1... resiub...
<wirechief> Lasivian what graphics card do you have ?
<Lasivian> ctrl-alt-f1 does nothing
<Lasivian> it's an Acer Aspire One notebook
<wirechief> Lasivian , Nvidia, Intel, ATI  ?
<Lasivian> hrrm, one sec
 * ienorand braces, is it an intel?
<Halow> uda: Hm. The only trouble I had with my nvidia card and dual screens was when I didn't double check my wires. :)
<uda> Halow, ive been trying to fix it for a couple of days now. at point, ive been able to move the mouse off one screen to where the other would be, but with nothing visible on the 2nd monitor, and it still not showing in nvidia settings
 * wirechief drum roll  begins....
<Lasivian> Intel GMA950
<ienorand> Lasivian: What you could try as a last "clean" shutdown attempt is hold down alt+printscreen (or alt+sysrq) then press the keys REISUB, in that order.. with about 2 or more seconds between each keypress
<wafic> did any one used winehq
<Lasivian> ienorand: while holding those down?
<wirechief> Lasivian  well i dunno thats perhaps newer than the intel945 and do the REISUB but was trying to get some more information like is the hd light still blinking ?
<Lasivian> drive light isn't running
<ienorand> Lasivian: whilst holding alt+sysreq
<Lasivian> nothing
<wirechief> heres a good howto http://techpatterns.com/forums/about911.html
<ienorand> Lasivian: Ok, hard reboot.
<Lasivian> booting the 8.10-looking screen
<ienorand> wirechief: Hmm, is there a preserence of syncing before or after killing processes?
<ienorand> *preference
<wirechief> ienorand: it usually just works as indicated in that howto
<wirechief> ienorand: i have never had a crashed filesystem when ive used that proceedure
<Lasivian> logged in to a blank flesh-colored screen
<wirechief> and thanks to intel ive had to use it very frequently
<ienorand> wirechief: Yea, but i learned the reisub (raising elephants is so utterly boring :) ) combo, with sync after kill...
<Lasivian> nothin works, well poo
<ienorand> Lasivian: what point do you get to?
<wirechief> Lasivian you can do dpkg --configure -a   then apt-get install -f then apt-get dist-upgrade see what happens
<ienorand> Lasivian: go for recovery mode if you have no termianl
 * wirechief not very good at fixing things when you cannot see the other end
<ienorand> s/termianl/terminal
<Lasivian> ienorand: it goes through the 8.10 looking name/password, then I get a flesh screen and nothing responds, restarting gnome
<ienorand> Lasivian: Ah, ok, then you should be able to get to terminal using ctrl+alt+f1, and try wirechief's commands
<wirechief> ienorand probably needs to get that 8.10 completely up-todate with du then try a upgrade to 9.04 if thats what is desired.
<Lasivian> wirechief: running the first command
<Lasivian> thanks for the help btw guys :)
<Lasivian> thankfully, I made a full backup just before doing this, so if it dies I won't be distraught, heh
<Lasivian> i'm tempted just to erase the damn thing
<wirechief> Lasivian: well chalk it up to learning ;)
<Lasivian> yeah
<wirechief> Lasivian and keep a note file with all the commands given for later....
<Lasivian> my years of Windows knowledge do me scant little now
<wirechief> Lasivian: i left it 2 years ago (hasnt looked back)
<Lasivian> i'm working on about 6 months
<wirechief> Lasivian: linux was very confusing for at least 2 to 3 months for me but i was determind to learn it.
<Lasivian> some habits die hard, like the idea that I can run an old kernel with a new version, that's still odd terrain
<Lasivian> and often I know "what" I want to do, but not the command or location of the button in Ubuntu
<uda> anyone able to help me with nvidia twinview losing one of my monitors?
<Lasivian> that's REALLY frustrating.. finding that happening in Vista and Office 2007 made me finally give it up completely
<macman_> hi all .. ever since i updated to jaunty firefox updated to .. now when i go to a flash site it has a play button .. when i click it nothing happens .. any ideas ?
<wirechief> Lasivian:  i got a lot of good experience with both sidux and kanotix but Ubuntu has really come a long way for ease of use.
<Lasivian> macman_: I know i've been having alot of issues with 3.0.8 myself
<macman_> anyway to fix ?
<Halow> macman_: Using flash block?
<macman_> Halow: what is flash block ?
<Lasivian> haven't delved into it, but I get a feeling it's not Jaunty-related
<Halow> macman_: That sounds like a no. :)
<Halow> macman_: It's an extension that blocks flash from starting automatically (think unwanted ads) unless you allow them.
<wirechief> Lasivian: actually kanotix uses all Ubuntu kernels and the scripts make installing Nvidia a breeze
<Lasivian> yeah, but if that was the cause he'd click and play
<Lasivian> he's clicking and not playing
<Lasivian> sounds like the flash install is broken
<macman_> Halow: how do i check this to see if it is blocking it or something
<Halow> Well, it usually gives a small play button to flash it blocks, so...
<Lasivian> macman_: I would try the 3.0.8 release package stright from mozilla on their ftp site
<macman_> Lasivian: so apt-get remove firefox and then install the 3.0.8 ?
<wirechief> macman_: what is the url for this flash site ?
<Lasivian> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.0.8/linux-i686/en-US/
<Halow> macman_: You can check which Firefox extensions you have in Tools>Ad Ons.
<Lasivian> macman_: no, you can have both installed
<Lasivian> macman_: tho if you want to blow away the existing one go ahead
<Halow> The beta for Firefox is also in the repos, as far as I know.
<macman_> i have shockware flash 9.0 r999
<Lasivian> Halow: the ubuntu 3.0.8 firefox package is goofy, when I went with Mozilla's release directly it ran a hell of alot better and fixed a few quirks :/
<Lasivian> nothing to lose by trying it I figure
<Halow> macman_: Ah... I'm not using shockwave. I'm using the "flashplugin-nonfree" (adobe) from the repos.
<macman_> thats what i thouth i ws using
<macman_> let me rm it
<Lasivian> Adobe has a flash ubuntu package on their site btw
<Lasivian> but I have not toyed with that, I dislike flash :P
<macman_> Halow: not working .. how can i get this fixed or can i ?
<Halow> I like installing things from the repos. Not having to run around everywhere to get updates is a wonderful thing. :)
<Lasivian> Halow: normally I completely agree, but Firefox 3.0.8 PO'd be bigtime
<Halow> macman_: Do you have flashplugin-nonfree? Try (without quotes) "dpkg -l flashplayer-nonfree" in terminal.
<Halow> It should tell if it's installed or not.
<macman_> yes i do .. i will check
<gadjo> hello
<gadjo> please help me with this issue
<gadjo> i'm trying to install 2 packages, which depend each one on the other
<gadjo> tmp$ sudo -u root dpkg -i libstdc++6-4.0-dev_4.0.3-1ubuntu5_i386.deb g++-4.0_4.0.3-1ubuntu5_i386.deb
<gadjo> Selecting previously deselected package libstdc++6-4.0-dev.
<gadjo> (Reading database ... 125185 files and directories currently installed.)
<gadjo> Unpacking libstdc++6-4.0-dev (from libstdc++6-4.0-dev_4.0.3-1ubuntu5_i386.deb) ...
<gadjo> Selecting previously deselected package g++-4.0.
<gadjo> Unpacking g++-4.0 (from g++-4.0_4.0.3-1ubuntu5_i386.deb) ...
<gadjo> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libstdc++6-4.0-dev:
<gadjo>  libstdc++6-4.0-dev depends on libc6-dev (>= 2.3.5-1ubuntu5); however:
<gadjo>   Package libc6-dev is not installed.
<Halow> Yikes...
<gadjo> dpkg: error processing libstdc++6-4.0-dev (--install):
<gadjo>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Halow> !paste |gad
<ubottu> gad: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gadjo> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of g++-4.0:
<ienorand> !pastebin
<gadjo>  g++-4.0 depends on libstdc++6-4.0-dev (= 4.0.3-1ubuntu5); however:
<gadjo>   Package libstdc++6-4.0-dev is not configured yet.
<gadjo> dpkg: error processing g++-4.0 (--install):
<gadjo>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<gadjo> Errors were encountered while processing:
<gadjo>  libstdc++6-4.0-dev
<gadjo>  g++-4.0
<gadjo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/154405/
<macman_> yes i do have it hal
<macman_> Halow: *
 * Lasivian gets the shovel to move out the spam
 * Lasivian gets some hip waders too
<Halow> gadjo: When I have more than one .deb to install at a time, it helps to put them together in a folder (with no other debs), and change to that directory and run "sudo dpkg -i *.deb".
<Halow> macman_: Hm. Well, maybe shockwave is interfering with it? You can disable the plugin, right?
<macman_> yea
<macman_> i disabled it Halow and now i get an error when i get to a flash site
<Lasivian> wirechief: so what do those three commands you gave me do exactly?
<macman_> Halow: im removeing firefox and readding it
<Lasivian> hrrm
<Halow> macman_: OK. If you're going that route, purging might be best.
<Lasivian> macman_: I would try Adobe's flash package first
<Strider^> i made some USB sticks from Ubuntu 9.04 RC iso and i get a busybox when i boot them
<Lasivian> this feels oddly familiar
<macman_> Lasivian: where did you say it was ?
<Lasivian> macman_: one sec
<wirechief> Halow that doesnt always work well, especially if the depends on one affect the other.
<wirechief> Lasivian it should make sure you are completely upto date with 8.10 then you can do the 9.04 upgrade
<wirechief> Lasivian lacking that you can have a borked 9.04 right out of the gate
<Lasivian> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/thankyou/?installer=Flash_Player_10_for_Linux_(.deb)
<Halow> wirechief: Hm. Well, I'd been told it would handle them in a way to make them handle dependencies as needed. I've not seen it fail, but I know I haven't seen everything.
<Lasivian> wirechief: ahh, ok. I know I was on an older kernel, -7
<Lasivian> the newer kernels wouldn;t boot correctly
<wirechief> Lasivian but myself, I always get the .iso from the daily-build and use it for recovery or whatever if needed (good to have a disk) also the daily build is very close to being a finished final
<Lasivian> yeah, my other machine is making a usb install stick as we speak :)
<wirechief> Lasivian what relase 9.04 ?
<Lasivian> yeah
<Lasivian> hrrm, which disc should I snag for installing on a mac mini?
<andruk> if I want/need MPX, i can just grab the X server source for jaunty and config it in, right?
<wirechief> if you get booted to it i sure would like to know what version of usb-creator  and casper  that you have.. use dpkg -l |grep usb-creator   to find the version
<Strider^> damn
<Strider^> the RC has a bug, it will not boot from USB
<macman_> Lasivian: no good .. didn't work
<wirechief> Halow usually you can do that, I have. but just like i tried all the .debs to install the bug fix versions of mesa it didnt work as i thought.
<Lasivian> wirechief: oh, i'm using unetbootin on windows
<Lasivian> macman_: well poo
<Lasivian> teh notebook dumped me to a useless gnome login again
<macman_> this isn't good
<macman_> i want my flash lol
<Strider^> btw why does it take so long to create a USB disk ? it took more than an hour for me
<macman_> Lasivian: purging didn't work
<Lasivian> macman_: you think YOU got problems, lol
<wirechief> Lasivian ok well i tried that too (it dropped me into a initramfs busy box)
<macman_> yea .. but i want my flash
<macman_> :P
<pwnguin> where does the pdf printer store finished jobs?
<macman_> pwnguin: where ever you tell it to
<Lasivian> Strider^: took about 10 minutes for me
<pwnguin> macman_: it didnt ask
<macman_> pwnguin: you have to tell it where to save
<Halow> I made a USB of xubuntu-alternate just the other day. It took maybe 15 mins, and booted fine.
<Lasivian> I think i'll just boot the sucker, I have a backup that was minutes old when I started this :P
<ienorand> pwnguin: which one?
<macman_> pwnguin: go to file print
<pwnguin> ienorand: not entirely sure. whatever firefox finds
<Strider^> well it's faster for me to download the iso than create the USB drive
<ienorand> pwnguin: normally ~/ or ~/ODF
<macman_> click on print to file .. type your name and do you save location and click pdf for the output and click print
<ienorand> s/ODF/PDF
<Strider^> so i'll rewrite the syslinux directory with the one from the dailyb build instead
<pwnguin> macman_: i have 3 options. 1) print to file, 2) deskjet blah blah 3) PDF
<ienorand> Strider^: busted usbdisk?
<Lasivian> I like the new "KITT" loding screen
<pwnguin> macman_: after that i just get a dialog
<ienorand> pwnguin: print to file normally dumps in home folder
<Strider^> ienorand,  yeah
<pwnguin> ienorand: as a .ps =(
<Lasivian> I was shocked, I destroyed a usb stick the other day
<Lasivian> I unplugged it by accident while I was formatting ntfs, totally screwed it
<ienorand> pwnguin: and you can't set that to pdf?
<histo> okay I can see a difference with ext4
<pwnguin> ienorand: ah. neat. it didnt always have that
<histo> unless i'm going crazy
<ienorand> pwnguin: thats
<Lasivian> ooh, I think i'll just wait and download the netbook remix
<Lasivian> wish I had seen that first
<Picklesworth> err, is Pidgin normally so unstable? I just hopped back to Empathy but I miss its nice buddy list :(
<ienorand> pwnguin: sorry, that's from the cups-pdf package... All works?
<pwnguin> ienorand: yep.
<pwnguin> still makes me wonder what's wrong with the pdf printer
<belred> i have 2 installs of ubuntu 9.04.  in both i didn't change the repository settings.  one includes all deb-src lines uncommented in sources.list.  the other doesn't have any deb-src lines.  in both cases, the synaptic>settings>repositories>ubuntu software wont let me toggle source code on or off.  i don't understand how this happned
<_chun> I'm having a problem in jaunty: the new onscreen notifications don't seem to play too well with fullscreen apps (like vlc) -- every notification causes the desktop to flicker on and off, which gets pretty annoying. is there any way to change that behaviour? (pretty new to ubuntu/linux so apologies if I'm slow)
<pwnguin> ienorand: actually, cups-pdf isn't installed
<badfish69> _chun: turn off visual effects?
<belred> how can i toggle the source code option?
<Strider^> _chun, you have an nvidia card ?
<andruk> you know, if you have to turn off visual effects to get things working, then the things that wont work with visual effects turned on are either closed source, broken, or both...
<_chun> Strider^: yep, 8600gt
<pwnguin> ienorand: it must have been uninstalled at some point and left the pdf printer settings around
<pwnguin> ienorand: thanks for the tips
<Lasivian> where are the files stored that determine how your gnome panels are laid out?
 * andruk glares at Mathematica
<Strider^> i think it's a problem with the current driver in jaunty, hope this will get fixed soon
<dereck> hey guys, I chose to enable encrypted home directories. HOw can I safely change my password, makeing sure that it updates my wrapped passphrase?
<ienorand> pwnguin: I am not sure, but at least for me I had to install that to get pdf printing...
<pwnguin> ienorand: this is a very old ubuntu install. all sorts of random things go off course
<belred> wow, i just figured it out... maybe a bug? i switched from the US server to the main server and i was able toggle the source code on/off
<gundam_rx78nt1> Have there been any fix for the network manager in jaunty that doesn't permit wireless connections to wpa-eap?
<Omen_20> jaunty is going to have native support for PPC right?
<gundam_rx78nt1> Have there been any fix for the network manager in jaunty that doesn't permit wireless connections to wpa-eap?
<badfish69> i think the release date should be in /topic
<cwillu> Lasivian, gconf-editor -> apps -> gnome-panel will show you
<Lasivian> cwillu: i'm pulling off a backup unfortunately
<Frijolie> hey all
<Frijolie> i'm having performance issues with my lappy
<Frijolie> things are taking a long time to register---you type something in a terminal and it's 5+ seconds before it's displayed
<wirechief> cwillu so far no crashes (only when i tested the script and i posted the freeze_dump.txt )
<Frijolie> any ideas?
<wirechief> Frijolie what does htop show?
<ienorand> wirechief: it's an intel btw :/
<Frijolie> hehe, yeah it's Intel
<Frijolie> I'm installing htop now
<wirechief> well intel has been blacklisted
<Frijolie> so I'm lucky to have any type of display at all?
<wirechief> intel problems shouldnt be happening now.
<drinkycrow> help
<drinkycrow> theres a heart in my firefox
<Frijolie> my compiz did recently kill on me
<wirechief> i have the problem but the blacklisting is keeping me from freezing
<ienorand> drinkycrow: Is it all yucky and sticky?
<Frijolie> yeah and my computer also has been freezing at random times requiring a power off
<ienorand> drinkycrow: :) ... Heart?
<badfish69> it's horrible
<badfish69> yeah
<badfish69> for adding to bookmarks
<wirechief> Frijolie well i would disable compiz and see if it stops
<Frijolie> i've restored compiz back to working order..
<badfish69> what a terrible icon
<Frijolie> why was Intel blacklisted again?
<ienorand> badfish69: What, is it changed?
<wirechief> Firjolie because of freezes
<badfish69> the heart icon for adding a bookmark in firefox on jaunty
<badfish69> it's awful
<badfish69> it makes me feel like less of a man just using it
<ienorand> badfish69: That normally is a star?
<Frijolie> wirechief, it was working fine in Intrepid
<wirechief> have disabled compiz with sudo chmod a-x /usr/bin/compiz  while the
<wirechief> freeze was occuring ..
<badfish69> idk
<badfish69> i don't even see it in intrepid
<Frijolie> Is this Jaunty or Intel problem?
<wirechief> Frijolie: mesa
<wirechief> mesa 7.4
<Frijolie> mesa = drivers, right?
<wirechief> bug 359051
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359051 in xorg "Desktop freeze 2.6.28.11 #41 (dup-of: 359392)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359051
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359392 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i965] X freezes starting on April 3rd" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359392
<Frijolie> this supposed to be fixed before final release?
<wirechief> Frijolie: yes well there are several packages involved see the bug
<wirechief> Frijolie: they are working on it. but in the mean time intel has been blacklisted.
<Frijolie> ok, so this would have happened to me if I would have stuck with Intrepid then.
<Frijolie> I guess it's just coincidence because I upgraded about the same time ~April 3rd
<wirechief> Frijolie: probably not. you had mesa 7.3 or so
<wirechief> Frijolie: you can always check your /var/log/dpkg.log   for  mesa and see when and what got installed
<ienorand> wirechief: Would the intel driver downgrade help in this case?
<wirechief> Frijolie: just  do cat /var/log/dpkg.log |grep mesa
<wirechief> ienorand: well that was the first thing they did was have intel users downgrade mesa to 7.3
<starcannon> wirechief can you confirm that downgrading mesa to 7.3 solves the freezes?
<Venko> Hey, I just turned on my machine to find out that Compiz has stopped working (trying to enable it throws "Desktop effects could not be enabled"). It was working fine until now
<wirechief> ienorand:  but newly updated 9.04 intel is being blacklisted
<Frijolie> wirechief, 2009-04-05 04:09:56 install libgl1-mesa-glx <none> 7.3-1ubuntu3
<wirechief> starcannon: yes. it stopped happening for me
<starcannon> wirechief nice thanks for that
<wirechief> check out the bug url for details
<Frijolie> wirechief, 2009-04-05 04:31:43 upgrade mesa-utils 7.3-1ubuntu3 7.4-0ubuntu1
<wirechief> bug 359051
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359051 in xorg "Desktop freeze 2.6.28.11 #41 (dup-of: 359392)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359051
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359392 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i965] X freezes starting on April 3rd" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359392
<Frijolie> so it was "upgraded" on the 5th
<starcannon> wirechief yeah just did, Andres Mujica was even nice enough to link to the mesa  .debs required to downgrade mesa
<wirechief> starcannon: yes they are all listed in the bug report ;)
<wirechief> there are lots of intel945 users that are affected but the blacklisting helps keep them from freezing, its just the ones that want to use compiz and dont understand why it doesnt work
<gundam_rx78nt1> Have there been any fix for the network manager in jaunty that doesn't permit wireless connections to wpa-eap?
<Venko> wirechief: I use intel graphics. My Compiz stopped working today - what's the fix you're discussing?
<gundam_rx78nt1> I can connect with no problems to a wpa-psk
<wirechief> Venko read the bug url
<wirechief> https://launchpad.net/bugs/359392
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 359392 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i965] X freezes starting on April 3rd" [Critical,Triaged]
<Frijolie> also, I've noticed that the update applet never shows that there's packages available for update
<Frijolie> software update orange star lookin' thing never appears
<wirechief> Frijolie: yes well there is a solution to that in the upgrade notes for jaunty
<Frijolie> but as soon as I check via terminal theres a bunch
<Frijolie> when I said "upgrade", I meant I did a fresh install--reformatted my hard drive
<wirechief> Frijolie:  i use apt-get  to get my stuff.
<Halow> Frijolie: bug #332945
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332945 in ubuntu-release-notes "[Jaunty] Update Notifier icon would provide useful status information" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332945
<Frijolie> also when I update via terminal and a reboot is required i also don't get that icon in the notification bar
<Frijolie> is that related?
<clearscreen> Uhm... apparently my ext3 partitions have misteriously turned into ext4 (I assure you: I have not converted or formatted them myself), and at boot grub now complains that ext4 format is not supported
<clearscreen> What's going on?! I didnt do anything! :(
<Halow> Frijolie: Yeah.
 * wirechief well i gotta go , train is here have fun
<Frijolie> Halow, alright I'll check out that article Halow
<Frijolie> thanks wirechief
<Solidus_> wow, holy crap.  tethering my blackjack for use as a modem was instamagic in jaunty!  i could never get it even to work before in previous versions
<Frijolie> Solidus_, wish I could say the same for my BlackBerry
<Solidus_> it just said basically "phone detected" and asked what phone provider.  i said AT&T and i'm on the internet.
 * Skapare is back
<Skapare> wirechief: I looked more at that Kanotix stuff.  Looks like they are using 2 filesystems, ISO plus another.  There is some description on how to do it, but it's not complete that I can see.  Mine has a script to do it for you (still needs work to have a better user interface)
<Lasivian> well crap... I get "Could not find kernel image: linux"
<Venko> I've installed those packages and restarted my session. I still can't get Compiz to work and it was working fine until I turned on my machine today.
<Venko> When I try to enable it is says searching for drivers and then says the desktop effects could not be enabled
 * Lasivian tries making the usb stick again
<badfish69> are there as many themes on the desktop version as on the unr?
<badfish69> i really like some of the new ones
<cwillu> badfish69, gnome-themes is where they come from afaik
<cwillu> badfish69, which isn't installed in ubuntu by default, but it's simple to install
<mikegriffin> so i have seen firefox go grey a few times, thinking it was flash causing it i did some troubleshooting. recently i saw mythfrontend do the same thing. is this an ubuntu thing or a gnome thing or what?
<Halow> mikegriffin: That's a GNOME thing, as far as I'm aware. They do it when things "stop responding" and if you try to close them it will give you the option to force quit them.
<mikegriffin> interesting. probably is still flash related
<mikegriffin> it was very similar to the windows you must confirm go grey thing
<Halow> I find flash makes it happen to Firefox often. Sometimes Java as well.
<mikegriffin> i actually was watching hulu, interestingly enough i thought right click => flash settings => bump cache would help but the settings option was dimmed
<mikegriffin> i have yet to retry
<cwillu> mikegriffin, it only goes grey if the process hasn't responded to the window manager in 'x' seconds, which generally means it isn't responding to the mouse or keyboard either
<mikegriffin> well i mean after i was in charge again
<cwillu> oh, in the flash
<cwillu> yes, a script has the ability to disable things in that menu
<cwillu> I think there's an adobe website address that'll talk to the flash player to allow you to set the defaults
<mikegriffin> yea, tried it. only lets you set per site cache settings afaict
<mikegriffin> i think i might try removing the .deb that downloads the tgz from adobe.com and install it manually
<cwillu> mikegriffin, that won't fix anything
<mikegriffin> i had never even seen said deb before actually
<mikegriffin> i wasnt sure if it depends on the latest version of flash or a hardcoded one, in other words i was going to try an upgrade
<cwillu> mikegriffin, http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<cwillu> if the version reported in the box is the same as the version in the table for linux (10.0.22.87), you have the latest version
<mikegriffin> while on the topic, are the 'other two' functional/stable?
<cwillu> other two?
<mikegriffin> when you hit a flash site with no plugin, you are presented with flash-nonfree (adobe) gnash and something else iirc
<cwillu> gnash is where wine was 4-5 years ago
<cwillu> useful for somethings, glitchy but usable for others, completely broken for most :p
<mikegriffin> ouch
<cwillu> works for youtube though
<mikegriffin> you ever have a problem where the audio just crashes suddenly and you close the browser and then have to issue a kill since the sound doesnt actually stop?
<mikegriffin> i have seen it on my workstation and box at home (listening to pandora)
<pwnguin> did i miss the ubuntu free culture showcase announcement?
 * Milos_SD-aWay is Away, Reason: ( Spavam!!! ) | Since: ( Sunday, April 19, 2009. 21:25:36 ) Xlack v2.1
<cwillu> !away > Milos_SD-aWay
<ubottu> Milos_SD-aWay, please see my private message
<mase_work> hey guys, where is the suspend resume script ?
<mase_work> nm found it
<mikegriffin> thanks cwillu i will ask #gnome my remaining questions
<Brandie> I need some help, I'm on a laptop with 20 mins of battery life left. and my main pc is not booting. I keep getting "Aborted because bad gzip magic numbers" And "VFS unable to mount root to FS
<cky> Brandie: Sounds like your initramfs is corrupted. You need to boot with your Ubuntu CD, and pick "rescue".
<cky> Beyond that, I can't remember the procedure, because I'm more used to fixing the system from the command-line (update-initramfs -u)
<duncan_nz> Is it a known problem that paths with links in don't work the same as normal paths?
<duncan_nz> Several apps including Rhythm won't work with file at ~/Music which is actuall at /dev/media/sda2/privat/m/music...
<[MindVirus]> What's going on with the Intel graphics drivers?
<mase_work> they fscked :)
<mase_work> they're rather
<[MindVirus]> I know.
<[MindVirus]> Any progress?
<Brandie> Can somone help me fix my problem with ubuntu not booting please?...
<shiznebit> so all the hype about UXA was pointless ?
<Brandie> "bad gzip magic number error?"
<Brandie> I'm on the Live cd at the moment. But I dunno what to do now...
<vigo> Brandie: fix or repair grub or update grub. I would have to look,
<Brandie> Yea, I figured It was to do with grub
<Brandie> but How do I do that? ._.
<vigo> Brandie: looking now, could be a bad loader, i.e. bad download or broken one, still looking
<Brandie> well it was working, but I uh... download this thing to customize grub from the add/remove
<Brandie> and now grub doesnt work! =D
<alex_mayorga1> Brandie: supergrub
<Brandie> hmm?
<vigo> Brandie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=fix+grub
<Brandie> follow that guide?
<Brandie> okay
<Brandie> hope this worked...
<vigo> Brandie: That might be the fix that you are looking for, I just tapped the forums and saw that.
<tywashere> Thank you SOO MUCH
<tywashere> It worked. Thank you.....!
<tywashere> I love you guys <3 I don't know what I would do without you...
<vigo> Buy us cookies
<Level1> hi, when I run the ubiquity installer, it stops between the keyboard layout screen and the partition manager screen
<tywashere> how long have you tried waiting?
<Skapare> mmmm ... chocolate chip cookies
<tywashere> It takes a LOT of time to load... haha
<Level1> tywashere: maybe a minute.  But the progress bar disappears
<tywashere> okay
<Level1> I'll try waiting longer
<tywashere> try just leaving it for a while
<tywashere> I have to wait upwords of 5 minutes for it to load
<tywashere> and I'm on a quad core ;)
<tywashere> okay, heres one for you guys, My volume controller. Resets when I restart
<Level1> well, its nothing to do with processor speed and everything to do with the way the linux kernel interacts with the disks.  So if your disks are complicated, you can have the fastest processor in the world, it won't matter
<tywashere> the "Mixer tracks" IVe got
<tywashere> Well, Cd's arent exactly the fastest media to read from =P
<Skapare> cpu speed is generally not going to make it faster ... installers get slow when there is more stuff to check, like drivers for devices and things
<tywashere> fair enough
<Skapare> a DVD could do faster than CD ... high end SD cards and USB keys can be even faster (not the cheap ones)
<tywashere> can you boot a uh "Live cd" from a usb disc :P?
<tywashere> If you catch mah drift...
<Skapare> you can burn your CD-size ISO on DVD if you want (and have a burner for)
<Skapare> only if the image is made for usb (hard drive) booting
<tywashere> You know what i mean =D
<Skapare> usb cd/dvd drive will work with ISO ... can your BIOS boot from USB cd/dvd ... some can't
<tywashere> so, To my previos question. Why does my volume wheel reset what it controlls all the time?
<Skapare> you mean USB flash key, SD memory card (usually attached via USB), or a USB external hard drive ... those cannot be boot from if written with an ordinary ISO image and no special software
<tywashere> It might have to do with the fact I have 3 sound cards ;)
<vigo> tywashere: Uhm, yes, it could
<Level1> Partman failed with exit code 141. Further information may be found in /var/log/syslog. Do you want to try running this step again before continuing? If you do not, your installation may fail entirely or may be broken.
<tywashere> click yes
<Skapare> there are ways to make a bootable USB hard drive or key ... unetbootin is one ... and I have a program I wrote today that turns an ISO into an ISO that can be boot up from a hard drive
<tywashere> YES
<Level1> I have some ntfs disks that are in a very broken state
<Level1> I thought partman would just ignore them
<tywashere> Reformat them?
<felixsulla> Is this new version of Ubuntu coming out soon going to be packaged by default with Open Office 3 adn Firefox 3?
<Level1> Well, I'd like to at least try to recover the data on them, just not right now
<tywashere> I know they are available as updates.
<Skapare> felixsulla: try the beta and see
<Skapare> or is that rc now
<tywashere> They arent in the beta
<tywashere> they are released as updates as far as I know...
 * Skapare considers beta == rc ... but knows others treat them different somehow
<felixsulla> Bah.
<shiznebit> oh wow, we are at RC
<rlaager> felixsulla: Jaunty has OpenOffice 3 and Firefox 3, yes.
<tywashere> but vigo I use my SB audigy for sound, and line-in input... and my onboard for microphone and recording. But the third one is the one on my ATI hd4850...
<felixsulla> rlaager: You mean to say someone on IRC was pulling my leg..
<vigo> tywashere: I disabled my Onboard Intel thing and just went with an ATI/Radeon, much less confusion on the system.
<tywashere> How am I suposed to even use the sound on my ati card ffs? D=
<vigo> You have a PCI card?
<tywashere> YEa
<tywashere> SB audigy.
<tywashere> But my sb audigy, It's mic port doesnt work in ubuntu!
<vigo> That should be enough or more to run just about anything.
<tywashere> so I use the azalia one... wich is louder
<tywashere> pluss I need t ohave my ps3 and 360 ont he line-in soI can hear them through my favorite headphones.
<vigo> I run my Sound Out to a home Receiver/AMP, have done that since win9x
<tywashere> haha
<tywashere> it all works man, It's just that On start-up it switches my sound cards around xD!
<vigo> Actually takes a lot of load off the CPU and other stuff. plus I can Rock the Casbah! block party style.
<uda> anyone able to help me with nvidia twinview losing one of my monitors?
<DanaG> hah: http://www.wincustomize.com/skins.aspx?skinid=6655&libid=1&p=8
<DanaG> My laptops have all had PCI-based sd card readers, not USB-based.
<Moc> Freaking VLC is annoying in 9.010
<xangua> Moc: what is annoying of VLC ¿
<Level1> why doesn't ubuntu make it easy to mount ntfs without jumping through hoops?
<Level1> I thought this was fixed a long time ago
<mase_work> Level1: what do you mean jumping through hoops ?
<Level1> well, when I click on the disk in dolphin, I get a little pink error massage to the effect of, there was some problem mounting the disk.  I tihnk it has something to do with root permissions.  The disks mount without hassle from the command line; why can't dolphin do it?
<cb_> Hello, I just downloaded ubuntu9.04 i run 8.04 and i wanna do a clean install. When i boot up the ubuntu9.04 and try to install with no acpi and other options off and get a blank screen once i actualy hit the INstall button? Any ideas? Toshiba sat a70
<cb_> Hello, I just downloaded ubuntu9.04 i run 8.04 and i wanna do a clean install. When i boot up the ubuntu9.04 and try to install with no acpi and other options off and get a blank screen once i actualy hit the INstall button? Any ideas? Toshiba sat a70
<cb_> Hello, I just downloaded ubuntu9.04 i run 8.04 and i wanna do a clean install. When i boot up the ubuntu9.04 and try to install with no acpi and other options off and get a blank screen once i actualy hit the INstall button? Any ideas? Toshiba sat a70
<daftykins> don't keep repeating.
<Skapare> we can hear you, please don't repeat ... at least not so often
<mase_work> if people can help they will
<cb_> :>
<paul68> I have a question concerning the creative labs XF1 sound cards is there a better support in the new release for this type of card or is it still the same as in 8.10?
<Arodon> hey, I'm having problems with fairly regular soft-lockups on Jaunty, but don't know what's causing it (just a vague suspicion that it might be my Intel graphics). Where should I be looking to try to pinpoint the problem, or at least the subsystem at fault? and/or what should I file the bug under if I can't find any clues?
<mase_work> Arodon: are you using UXA ?
<Arodon> mase_work: no, it's EXA. I'm running without an xorg.conf
<mase_work> k
<nowannemo> hey guys... have had jaunty installed for a while already, wondering if you guys had any optimal .fonts.conf settings for lcd... seeing lots of stuff online, but i dont know how outdated they might be
<macvr> hi all ... i had a few crashes... my x keeps restarting where do i check for the roors?
<macvr> errors?
<dotblank> can I upgrade 8.10 right now to 9.04?
<ninadsp> dotblank: yes... please check out the download page on ubuntu.com for instruction on how to upgrade...
<ninadsp> dotblank: don't forget to read the entire page... especially if you have conflicting hardware... :)
<dotblank> well I just did update-manager -d
<dotblank> and it looks like it says it will take 20 mins
<ninadsp> dotblank: yes that is all that you need to do... hmmm.. that will be just updating the file lists...
<dotblank> I get 1.5mb/s down from my mirror
<ninadsp> once the file list is downloaded, all the packages will be downloaded.. after which it spends upto 2 hours to install/upgrade/remove packages...
<ninadsp> depending on your h/w ofcourse.. :)
<dotblank> :(
<dotblank> actually its going at 1.7 now
<ninadsp> dotblank: lucky you.. i got speeds of anything between a few bytes per second to 50 kbps...
<ninadsp> :(
<dotblank> I love fiber
<ninadsp> dotblank: i too get fiber.. but thats only the lan... i am on a shared network at a college... :)
<dotblank> ninadsp: Have you tried selecting best mirror?
<dotblank> ouch
<ninadsp> dotblank: i used the closest one.. which i always use for other updates as well...
<dotblank> you should get your college to have a mirror
<ninadsp> but that isnt the bottleneck.. :)
<ninadsp> dotblank: we do have a cacher at our college... but that has the packages for 8.10... not 9.04.. i am the guy who experiments most with ubuntu on our campus.. :)
<ninadsp> so i normally am the first guy to play with the newer versions..
<dotblank> when will you cache 9.04? release day?
<ninadsp> later i guess... the iso will be downloaded in a day or so after the release...
<dotblank> cause on release day all mirrors are going to get hit hard
<ninadsp> but packages will take time...
<ninadsp> yeah... they always do.. though i am not sure if our cacher is available to anyone outside our subnet...
<ninadsp> a very silly configuration... to be honest...
<dotblank> im going to have to run a cacher cause of my 20+ ubuntu VMs
<cajun> I'm up-to-date. At the beginning of last week, I had a kernel error that kept my laptop from recovering from standby. After that, no drives will mount except for root.  Does anyone have an idea how I can fix this?
<ninadsp> dotblank: hmm... or u could just copy the entire /var/cache/apt/archives.. :)
<ninadsp> cajun: i beleive u must have done a fsck on all the partitions?
<dotblank> its in vms, doing that manually would take for ever
<ninadsp> dotblank: never used vm's too much.. u'd know better.. :)
<dotblank> wow 50% done
<cajun> nina: no I haven't. can I do that while I'm logged in and running other apps? or is that the system check after so many root mounts?
<ninadsp> cajun: a fsck has to be performed when the drive is unmounted.. so if ur home is on the root partition, you could give it a try...
<cajun> it worked fine prior to that error.
<cajun> just run fsck?
<ninadsp> cajun: unless absolutely necessary, i'd recommend a reboot and use teh recvery mode to fsck
<dotblank> I really fsck my drive while mounted... bad move
<SJr> The SHIFT key is being ignored in all qt based applications, any ideas
<cajun> ok
<ninadsp> cajun: pls check the man page for fsck for more info... :)
<cajun> ok thanks
<ninadsp> dotblank: how did u do that? afaik, fsck gives an error and exits when asked to check a mounted drive
<SJr> weird unplugging my keyboard and replugging it in fixed it
<dotblank> ninadsp: I was dump and on gentoo and i did a force
<dotblank> dumb*
<dotblank> ninadsp: Soo much time lost spent configuring gentoo
<ninadsp> dotblank: never been down that path.. been happy with ubuntu for almost 2 yrs... tried fedora once... but came back to ubuntu... :)
<binvij> hi-I am getting the error "desktop effects could not be enabled" in ubuntu 9.04. Initially the desktop affects worked, i did some patching yesterday and this seems to break it
<ninadsp> dotblank: gtg.. c ya l8r! :)
<dotblank> hmm
<dotblank> can you paste glxinfo?
<binvij> its a huge output
<hifi> binvij: pastebin
<Z3ro3X> I upgraded to 9.04 and converted / and /home from ext3 to ext4.  Everything went with out any problems.  Now how do I defrag my data so that every thing is completely up to date?
<dotblank> do glxinfo > textfile.txt
<hifi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<dotblank> then open the text file
<binvij> http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=d705a6a47
<dotblank> the best method is this "glxinfo > /tmp/glx.txt && gedit /tmp/glx.txt&"
<dotblank> I hate sgi...
<binvij> you should be able to download the txt file with glxinfo from the above link
<dotblank> just did
<dotblank> binvij: can you do lspci | grep VGA
<binvij> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<binvij> this was working initially
<dotblank> I don't think you have the intel drivers installed
<binvij> ohh
<dotblank> or you are not using them
<binvij> how to go about it ?
<dotblank> well you should be able to click hardare drivers and activate i
<dotblank> it
<binvij> its not in the list
<dotblank> hmm
<vart_> it seems to me I read something about disabling GM965 drivers due to some bug causing crash - you need to look for the bug desription and probably wait for the fix...
<binvij> this has been reported before http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130135
<cb_> Hello i am installing Ubuntu9.04 currently have 8.04 dual booting with windowsxp, I dont want xp anymore so i wanna do a clean install of 9.04, I have both DVD's but once i get to step 3 on both of configuring the keyboard layout and hit ok, It says it loading partion manager and never does anything else. Has anyone seen this problem?
<Noq> Request: I need somenoe that caan help me for a sec with a part of installing the Ubuntu NetBook Remix.
<AK_Dave> cb: that could be a bad dvd.
<AK_Dave> Noq: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remix' usually does the trick.
<cb_> AK_Dave 2 bad dvd's?
<cb_> i have the alternite also
<AK_Dave> cb: you burned them yourself?
<Noq> AK_Dave: I'm on XP
<cb_> AK_Dave yes
<cb_> httpdss://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-916637.html
<vart_> cb_: maybe you should try to run gparted before install and repartition your drive outside it?
<AK_Dave> cb: Then yes, you could have as many bad dvds as you mis-burned.
<cb_> AK_Dave i dont tend to have bad burns
<cb_> my lacie roxs
<cb_> passed disk test fyu
<AK_Dave> cb: but vart is right, use gparted to set up your partitions and THEN run the installer. I prefer gparted livecd for this.
<Noq> AK_Dave: I'm stuck at using the program Flaashnul to write the .img to my usb. So Ican use that usb to install ubuntu 9.04 on this netbook.
<AK_Dave> cb: slowest possible burn speed?
<cb_> safest yes
<AK_Dave> cb: Thats not what I said. I didn't say "safest" I said "slowest". What did you use to burn them?
<cb_> ok i guess i could remove my os and hope it works
<cb_> 4x
<AK_Dave> Noq: I don't do Windows support.
<cb_> someone had this problem in 8.10
<cb_> httpdss://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-916637.html
<AK_Dave> Noq: I really just don't know how to write a .img using Windows.
<httpdss> hehe got you! cb_ ;) ...
<Noq> Hopefully this question can be related to this #: If Igot 8.04 installed, can I already use the update manager to go to RC 9.04? Or do I need to wait till thursday?
<AK_Dave> cb: I have had my best luck with linux installs by booting a gparted or knoppix CD, doing all my partition management ahead of time, and then rebooting with the ubuntu installer.
<AK_Dave> Noq: You should go through Intrepid first.
<cb_> AK_Dave i want to use the encryption option in 9.04
<cb_> dont really wanna partion twice
<AK_Dave> Noq: You should do ALL of the available Hardy updates, do 'update-manager -d' to get to Intrepid. Do all the upgrades there. Repeat, and you should (with some luck) be at Jaunty.
<AK_Dave> cb: The encrypted /home has nothing to do with partitioning. It encrypts folders, not partitions, even if your /home is a seperate partition.
<SandGorgon> Noq: i suggest you do a clean install - ubuntu aint arch
<cb_> AK_Dave i want FULL DISK encryption
<cb_> not just home
<AK_Dave> cb: Again, that has nothing to do with partitioning.
<cb_> really?
<cb_> cause i think it does
<AK_Dave> cb: really.
<Noq> AK_Dave: You mean by inteprid, 8.10?
<vart_> Noq: you could try http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ - i used it on linux susesfully, it has a version for win
<cb_> you telling me dm-crypt doesnt encrypt a partion sir?
<AK_Dave> cb: You establish all of  your partitions. Think of them as big warehouses. Now you want ext4 or xfs or reiserfs. Thats like painting the warehouse. gparted builds your walls, and does some basic interior work, but encryption is the interior build-out.
<Noq> vart_ I was just about to ask. But I like to have someone that has already done this.
<AK_Dave> cb: I'm telling you dm-crypt doesn't partition your drive!!
<cb_> aware
<AK_Dave> Noq: Intrepid is 8.10, yes.
<AK_Dave> cb: If dm-crypt doesn't partition your drive, then it has NOTHING to do with partitioning.
<AK_Dave> cb: Why do you think you need full disc encryption?
<cb_> AK_Dave :>
<cb_> without full disk encryption someone can mount and alter /boot
<AK_Dave> cb: You can't encrypt /boot
<AK_Dave> cb: try again.
<cb_> err srry your right
<AK_Dave> cb: I think you should do a lot more homework before you encrypt anything.
<cb_> windows was fully encrypted heh
<Noq> Anyone got a approx. time how long it will take to update to 9.04? (from 8.10)
<topyli> i have no idea why i should encrypt a system. data, sure
<AK_Dave> cb: Do you want to hide your warez from the cops? Gee, won't they figure out something is up when your 500gb drive has a 100mb partition on it and claims everything else is empty?
<vart_> Noq: depends on you bwd if you download packages from inet
<AK_Dave> Noq: Right now, with no mirrors to speak of, and huge demand, you're probably talking "hours".
<cb_> AK_DAVE you cant tell free space from encrypted data as everything is over written
<cb_> try again
<AK_Dave> cb: HAH! I pull your drive, I read the label, I google it, and its supposed to be a 500gb drive. You lose!
<AK_Dave> cb: Then I look at the partition table that I can see, and all I see is a 100mb /boot partition. I say "linux" and "encrypted". Not rocket science.
<cb_> they cant force you to hand over your encryption keys
<cb_> sir
<cb_> read yro
<AK_Dave> cb: You don't know your legal rights.
<cb_> sir your mis informed
<AK_Dave> cb: Nope.
<AK_Dave> cb: Well informed.
<cb_> so you know canadian law eh?
<cb_> dick
<AK_Dave> cb: Cross the border. Once. Please.
<cb_> with an encrypted laptop? sure
<topyli> maybe you should move this to pm or #ubuntu-offtopic. i don't think this is a jaunty problem or any sort of ubuntu problem
<cb_> might mail my drives
<AK_Dave> cb: They'd love to have your encrypted laptop at the border, pal. Its been done. You'd lose.
<cb_> cracking AES?
<cb_> good luck sir
<AK_Dave> cb: irrelevant
<cb_> dumping your memory maybe
<AK_Dave> cb: border cops don't need to crack it. They just assume the worst of you. Its happened before.
<fakeer> removed NM, installed WICD. none worked and now can't install anything neither NM nor WICD. I'm stuck without internet in Jaunty. Any way to reinstall NM with Beta or RC LiveCD . (can't connect to internet at all )
<AK_Dave> cb: bottom line is this, since you don't seem to understand. Jaunty's encryption on install is an encrypted /home IF you enable it. But it isn't enabled by default. It isn't full disc. You can get full disc with extra effort and the alternate disc, but full disc isn't 100% of the disc and law enforcement doesn't need to crack your encryption to put you away.
<topyli> fakeer: no ethernet?
<cb_> AK_Dave i have the full disc howto infront of me
<vart_> fakeer: have you tried to add cd as a repository?
<AK_Dave> cb: Good. Then go for it.
<Noq> Anyone can help me with writing the .img file to an usb? (I'm using Windows)
<cb_> AK_Dave : http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-9834495-38.html
<cb_> first hit in google
<AK_Dave> cb: Thats an ancient article, its an opinion, and it is not supported by US case law. In other words, the author is wrong. Dead wrong. Anyone who follows either Wired or Slashdot could tell you.
<cb_> i read both
<lanoxx> is there anyone here who bothers about bug #332945
<cb_> daily
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332945 in ubuntu-release-notes "[Jaunty] Update Notifier icon would provide useful status information" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332945
<AK_Dave> cb: Bottom line: that higher courts have ruled the opposite.
<cb_> i dont think so i canada
<lanoxx> both?
<vart_> Noq: have you tried Unetbootin?
<AK_Dave> cb: cross the border, put it to the test.
<cb_> i dont think so i canada
<Noq> No, I told before that I don't want to take the risk with installing, I don't want a corrupt .img file.
<cb_> do i need bold or something?
<kole> best idea? just blow up the computer... then they wont find anything :)
<cb_> httpdss://www.boingboing.net/2008/01/07/judge-rules-defendan.html : last year
<AK_Dave> cb: Please have fun. You have all the instruction you need to knock yourself out.
<cb_> startlmhosts: Can't open lmhosts file /etc/samba/lmhosts. Error was No such file or directory
<cb_> might be a issue there
<vart_> Noq: it is just flash usb, if you fail to write it - just reformat and try again. I do not see your point
<Noq> vart_: What if it completes writing and I'm going to install it. What  if it gets stuck there?
<fakeer> topyli: vart_: No ethernet. Actually there's no network manager so nothing connects. Though I've only wi-fi available.    Tried CD as repository gives same error "File not found: you tried to install a file that does not(or no longer) exist"
<cb_> AK_Dave : even if i partion everything Ubuntu install will still freeze at the same point?
<cb_> i dont see why it wouldnt
<cb_> its just failing to fully load partion manager
<vart_> Noq: if you afraid that the image is written with errors - use the current installation to fdisk it before booting from it...
<vart_> have you updated list of packeges after you added the cd as repository?
<DASPRiD> hi there, where to find documentation about how to integrate a program with the new indicator-applet?
<vart_> fakeer: you can try to  boot from liveCD and download packege to the disk fo later use...
<fakeer> vart_: yes, however gives downloading error that i think is for universe and other online repositories
<Noq> vart_: I havent done anything yet, I have the .img file on my main pc. I don't know what fdisk is. Sorry.
<fakeer> vart_: you mean dowloading .deb packages for NM and related packages.. I tried but same error I get even then
<vart_> fakeer - it could be due to version - try to uncheck online repositories
<fakeer> vart_: hey i am offline so the online repo download error's are fine i guess... how shall they reload themeselves... adn packages in CD are added... but the error that comes is the same which came when i tried externally downloaded .deb packages from my windows partition
<lanoxx> its really strange how many people complain about bug #332945 and still there doesnt seem to be any attempt to fix this :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332945 in ubuntu-release-notes "[Jaunty] Update Notifier icon would provide useful status information" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332945
<vart_> Noq: if you afraid to install due to incorrect livecd - I'd do the following, create cd, boot from it, try to work from it some time... you could even copy all contents of the cd to temp drive to check that all files are readable before you actually start the install
<vart_> fakeer: I really do not have other idea exect to figure out the exact version of the package on the cd and request this version instead of the latest. because the latest version will be looked for in the online i think and it could fail
<fakeer> vart_: you have any idea whether i can update my ubuntu partition using LiveCD
<fakeer> ?
<J-_> Does the Wacom Bamboo Fun tablet work in Jaunty via hotplug? Or, do I need to configure it like I had to in 8.04?
<ninadsp> fakeer: you'll need to use the alternate cd to upgrade.. a live cd cant do that
<fakeer> ninadsp: alternate CD?
<fakeer> shall it install the missing NM on my system??
<Noq> What's the easiest way to md5sum check the .img file?
<ninadsp> fakeer: hey... sorry.. hadn't read every thing you said... have you tried using ifconfig to set up your network?
<fakeer> ninadsp: I just added Alternate RC CD in download.. what to do after I have burned the Alt CD.. or can i do it without using a physical CD..??
<ninadsp> fakeer: i mounted the alternate cd to /cdrom, cd'ed to the directory, and then did a 'sudo ./cdromupgrade'
<fakeer> ninadsp: didn't try and i don't have much knowledge of cmds...though always ready to learn.. :0
<ninadsp> that took care of it all.. didnt need to burn the alternate.. :)
<ninadsp> fakeer: i've had lots of trouble with NM... so i use ifconfig if i have a problem... check out the man page.. man ifconfig...
<Noq> Who was refering me to unetbootin to write the .img file again? pm me for a sec.
<ninadsp> fakeer: or you could do a simpler thing... sudo ifdown eth0 and then sudo ifup eth0
<fakeer> ninadsp: right now i am in windows (as no net in Jaunty) so will check it there....and i will not my wi-fi settting from here in win
<fakeer> ninadsp:  but as i see..there's no NM ..so I hope no driver for my Intel 4965..so how can i connect to internet using ifconfig or the last command u mentioned????
<ninadsp> fakeer: sure.. if you want to set up your wifi, you might need to modify the command as ifup ath0 or wifi0... or you can always do a 'sudo ifdown -a' and 'sudo ifup -a'
<ninadsp> fakeer: NM manages network connections... ifconfig does the same... manages your interfaces... so once ur wifi/ethernet is up, u can go about setting ur proxy and connecting.. :)
<ninadsp> fakeer: do check the man pages... for ifconfig, ifup and ifdown... they are the same family of cmds..
<ectospasm> If I download Jaunty now... is there any difference between that and what's supposed to be released this week?
<ectospasm> ...full release, I mean.
<ectospasm> official, yada yada yada
<ninadsp> ectospasm: yes there will be.. but you can always update to the latest packages...
<ectospasm> so it's just a simple "aptitude update && aptitude -y full-upgrade"?
<Jordan_U> ectospasm, Yes, there are a few bugs that will be fixed before release that are noted in the RC release notes
<ninadsp> ectospasm: after installing the RC i mean.. yes
<fakeer> ninadsp: sure..thanks..but i will try first alternate CD upgrade method..using cmds mentioned by u.... 1st cd to the mounted cdrom and then sudo ./cdromupgrade .. ok??
<ectospasm> thanks for the info guys
<ninadsp> fakeer: yes... to mount the cd you'll need 'sudo mount -t iso9660 /path/to/iso /cdrom'
<fakeer> ninadsp: ok
<fakeer> ninadsp: what if NM still doesn't installs?? though i hope it should..
<ninadsp> fakeer: it will... it is a part of the default applications.. it's required by ubuntu-desktop afaik
<Noq> I used unetbootin to write the .img file to my usb. I used the option 'Daily_Live', cause there wasn't a 9.04 option of course. Is the usb written correctly?
<shaga> why didnt you just download the .img file? and afaik flashnul is for .imgs, unetbootin for .isos
<Noq> I didn't understand flashnul. I type in 'flashnul =p' hit enter, and the program shuts down
<shaga> oh it's you Noqq
<Noq> Ye.. still. (
<shaga> it should shut down with that :)
<Noq> http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/1373/usbk.jpg  these files are on my usb after writing with unetbootin
<shaga> does you flashnul work any similiar way? http://pastebin.com/d5dd8fa11
<shaga> that's how it should
<cwillu_clone> I just noticed a new annoyance (or at least figured out what it was):  every reboot, my "Front" channel gets reset to 50%.  I don't have a volume control bound to that channel though
<Noq> shaga: no, not at all
<Noq> shaga: I start flashnul.exe, enter flashnul -p to check drives, press enter, and nothing happens, it shuts down.
<shaga> hmm. seems like you have something in your flashnul, where did you take it?
<Noq> from the main site, it was russian though, translated it with google
<shaga> oh, sounds right
<shaga> btw, this is how my netbook remix looks like http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/433548/netbook_remix.jpg
<shaga> dont mind the XP, on my gaming pc currently
<Noq> way different yes
<shaga> ubuntu-9.04-rc-netbook-remix-i386.img used that one
<Noq> yep
<Noq> but i used unetbootin to write it to my usb, so i shouldn't do that. I need to use flashnul.
<shaga> hmm.. now I think I know some idea
<shaga> did you start up your cmd prompt as a administrator?
<shaga> not sure if flashnul works on a regular user on vista machines
<shaga> that looks xp tho
<Noq> I'm XP, and I think I'm admnistrator, cause theres only 1 account om my comp.
<shaga> ok, it's not the problem then
<Noq> For the record shaga, I use my main pc (xp, 1 user) to download and write the usb, later on i use it to install it on this neetbook.
<Noq> lemme get a screenshoot from how flashnul looks.
<shaga> yeah, same situtiation here yesterday
<shaga> ok
<shaga> one idea came to my mind if you are on a fast network connection. download regular .iso, put it on cd and boot up the live
<shaga> then you can use linux command 'dd'
<AK_Dave> Noq: Ubuntu MobileTeam has some good how-to on making a bootable USB for UNR.
<AK_Dave> Noq: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Mobile/HowTo/ImageWriting
<Noq> AK_Dave: If I'm correct, that is the Flashnul method
<AK_Dave> Noq: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Noq> AK_Dave: Sorry i was wrong, this is the linux way, i'm on windows
<AK_Dave> Noq: If neither approach works for you, then I don't know what to suggest.
<Noq> http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/2708/flashnul.jpg
<Noq> thats how my flashnul looks
<AK_Dave> Noq: Unetbootin uses Windows. If that doesn't work, redownload the iso.
<shaga> did you use flashnul - p
<shaga> or flashnul -p
<Noq> ye, read the last line of the cmd, i used flashnul -p
<shaga> you typed flashnul - p on it :)
<Noq> ow, i always do flashnul -p, sorry, mistype on that one.
<shaga> np
<shaga> there seems to be one another way also on making that stick
<Noq> AK_Dave: I'm not doing .iso, I'm doing the .img file for unr.
<shaga> "The Cygwin Way" http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Install_from_USB_stick#The_Cygwin_Way
<AK_Dave> Noq: Why don't you use the iso?
<Noq> AK_Dave: Is there an .iso for UNR? Cause I didn't seen it on the ubuntu 9.04 doownload section.
<Noq> f there is, I feel really stupid
<AK_Dave> Noq: Yes, just download the standard desktop .iso and burn it. Install it. Then after you run the update-manager the next thing you install is ubuntu-netbook-remix as a package. 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remix'.
<AK_Dave> Noq: Bunch of other stuff to install, buncha netbook how-to stuff, over on www.ubuntumini.com
<Noq> AK_Dave: I will start the .iso 9.04 download right now.
<shaga> Noq: did you try out that Cygwin way I just linked you?
<Noq> AK_Dave: w.. btw, I use UnetBootin to write .iso's, since my netbookdoesn't have a diskdrive. What option do I need to choose?
<shaga> that should work also
<Noq> shaga: That option is on linux right?
<shaga> nope
<shaga> it's for windows
<AK_Dave> Noq: Did you see the link I gave you for using unetbootin?
<AK_Dave> Noq: This link - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Noq> shaga: where do i get cygwin files?
<shaga> for example http://www.cygwin.com/
<Noq> AK_Dave: I know how unetbootin works, but what do i choose as an option on the upper right bar?
<Noq> AK_Dave: Since there is no 9.04 option, only 8.10 and lower.
<shaga> no need. you can just pick the "disk image"
<shaga> and use .iso
<AK_Dave> Noq: I don't know what unetbootin looks like, so I can only presume that the link I showed you with pictures and instructions has the information you need.
<shaga> I've used unetbootin couple times. with images, you dont need to choose distribution
<Noq> shaga: Ow.. so upper bars can leave blank?
<shaga> yeah
<shaga> that "distribution" select
<Noq> shaga: Ok, handy. However, what are those bars for anyway then? lol
<shaga> but you should manage making unr stick also with that cygwin. cant guide you through that put should be quite easy
<shaga> that option is for download
<shaga> it downloads the image and then writes it
<shaga> but it doesnt have like Jaunty rc in it
<jamie> Will Jaunty Have Drivers for more hardware
 * AK_Dave gets a kick out of the fact that the picture of unetbootin on help.ubuntu.com shows using it to install Linux Mint.
<Noq> shaga: I'm going to use cygwin.com for a sec. lemme take a quick look on main pc
<shaga> that should work and I hope it does :)
 * AK_Dave loves the USB Creator tool in Ubuntu.
<shaga> btw. if cygwin doesnt work for you and you end up using .iso/unetbootin, you can install it on your netbook and use that system to create .img unr stick
<shaga> or just burn it on cd, boot into live on your desktop pc(xp) and use that to create it
<AK_Dave> shaga: If Noq puts Jaunty desktop on his netbook he can apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remix and be done with it.
<shaga> just some workarounds if you want to make that stick
<shaga> AK_Dave: that's one way also :)
<AK_Dave> shaga: It works. :)
<shaga> I wouldnt go that one tho as I like to use .img if it's for netbooks.. I can sleep a little bit better :)
<Noq> Sigh.. ho annoying to do this, I need to follow up AK_Dave's way. Again downloading the whole .iso.. and update from there. Another 30mins to wait :(
<shaga> it works
<Noq> Cygen is tuck on installation. And can't really be bothered to fool around more with cmd's. Thanks though shaga.
<AK_Dave> Noq: It will work. Unetbootin with the desktop .iso and then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop-remix
<shaga> np, .iso way definitely works :)
<shaga> now it's time to make some coffee and watch some tv episodes. hf :)
 * AK_Dave scrapped Hardy off his netbook and did Jaunty desktop -> UNR this exact way.
<AK_Dave> Well, not so exact. I was able to use USB Creator on an Intrepid box to make the stick instead of Unetbootin
<Nirrad1st> Hello. I am using Ubuntu 9.04 and I have installed " connectd " application. But I dont know where to find it ? Thanks if you can help.
<shaga> have you tried # whereis connectd
<shaga> anyway, off I go
<Nirrad1st> no , but i will right now.
<AK_Dave> Nirrad1st: start typing the command name and then press tab a couple times.
<henry-nicolas> Hi, I'm currently trying Jaunty and there is no ruby package, is that normal ?
<Noq> ye shaga, thanks for helping amte.
<Nirrad1st> both ideas didnt pan out. connectd is a system monitor utility. That i was hoping to try instead of GKrellM system monitor. Or if someone could suggest another alternative that offer temp reading and fan rpm's  plus other features.
<timfrost> henry-nicolas: There are lots of ruby-related packages.  The main package appears to be ruby-full.
<lanoxx> bug #332945: "Thank you for your bug report. That is a feature, not a bug, and has already been reported." The last time I heard this it came from a MICROSOFT spokes person, and all most everybody I know or read about complaint about this way of Microsoft handling things... Its really sad we are seeing this now in the Linux world
<henry-nicolas> timfrost: ruby-full doesn't provide the ruby package while screenruler is requiring the ruby package, therefore, it isn't installable
<timfrost> henry-nicolas: That sounds like a bug in ruby-full (it should have an attribute 'Provides: ruby').  Since ruby is in universe, it should be possible to get that fixed
<henry-nicolas> timfrost: indeed, I confirm, ruby-full doesn't provide ruby. What should I do to report that correctly ?
<timfrost> henry-nicolas: file a bug against ruby-full. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<BlackDex> Hello there
<BlackDex> i have a weird thing
<BlackDex> the network graph says that there is network activity
<BlackDex> like more then 1GB/s
<BlackDex> even when there is a 100MB/s connection
<zash_> BlackDex: 100MegaByte/sec ?
<zash_> also, compression?
<BlackDex> Also when i unplug the network, it keeps sending accourding to the network graph
<BlackDex> i mean Mb/s sorry
<BlackDex> is there a way to see which program (if any) is transmitting things?
<unomi> man netstat
<BlackDex> well that i already checked
<unomi> apparently not :p
<unomi> netstat will tell you what is doing what
<unomi> you could also get nettop
<BlackDex> if it was that obvouis, i would come here :)
<unomi> which is a bit more friendly
<unomi> exactly
<henry-nicolas> timfrost : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ruby-defaults/+bug/364026
<BlackDex> but.. i closed all apps i know off with network connections..
<BlackDex> MySQL, Dns, apache etc... etc...
<BlackDex> did a netstat
<BlackDex> and no active connections
<BlackDex> also used netwatch, same result, nothing strange
<BlackDex> but i wonderd if there was an app that can see me which program is using xKb/s on the network
<unomi> netstat  -ecpA inet
<unomi> will not show you the rate, no
<unomi> for that you can use nettop
<unomi> sorry
<unomi> iftop
<unomi> apt-get install iftop if you dont have it
<timfrost> henry-nicolas: that should help.  No idea how long it will take to be processed though.
<BlackDex> unomi: Ah thx.. Ill try to figure it out :)
<BlackDex> according to iftop there is no activity with that a high rate :S
<jmarsden> BlackDex: Are you looking at a graph showing traffic on your loopback interface by accident, maybe? "When I unplug the network it keeps sending"... sounds like loopback traffic to me.
<DASPRiD> hi there, where to find documentation about how to integrate a program with the new indicator-applet?
<aapzak> anyone here moved resolvconf from 07 to a later time during init?
<Noqq> I'm about to startup my bootable usb with 9.04 on it. When I first run trough Live mode, can I use GParted to partition my drive? And after that install Ubuntu on that space?
<aapzak> Noqq: yes, that should be possible
<ninadsp> Noqq: yes.... i've done that a few times before..
<Noqq> ninadsp: Ok, it's now on bootscreen of ubuntu. Waiting to go in live, than i'll need to figure out ohw it works to partition.
<ninadsp> Noqq: have you used the partition manager before? it should be very easy...
<Noqq> ninadsp: No I'm now in Ubuntu live, searching for a partition manager.
<ninadsp> Noqq: system>administration>partition manager
<Noqq> ninadsp: would be awesome if you could drag me trough this proces. (If it doesn't take too long, don't want to ruin our time)
<ninadsp> Noqq: its a very easy to use... sure.. have some time :)
<drinkycrow> i dont have system
<drinkycrow> im on nr
<Noqq> ninadsp: Ok, I'm in, for your information, I got C:\ (60gb, NTFS) and D:\ (80gb, NTFS), on C:\ there is Windows, and I want to make Dual Boot.
<ninadsp> Noqq: setup the partitions as you want them... keep the ubuntu partition as ext3/ext4 as per your choice...
<ninadsp> Noqq: i'd suggest 14-15 gb of disk space for ubuntu.. min 10 gb
<ninadsp> and alteast 1x or 2x your ram for swap...
<Noqq> ninadsp: I'm on Netbook, (im typing mirc with my main pc, installing currently on Netbook)
<thekorn> hi, has anyone ever installed jaunty ( > beta) from an usb stick created with usb-creator?
<Noqq> ninadsp: However, what you mean with 1x or 2x ram? And how do I make the partition, just right click on the drive and make it?
<frybye> thekorn - yes thank you! ;=)
<ninadsp> Noqq: ok.... how much free space do you have on your D drive?
<ninadsp> Noqq: you could resize it, and reduce its size... to create enough space for ubuntu..
<frybye> thekorn: hang on - not sure what soft I used for it off hand..
<Noqq> ninadsp: But I want Dual Boot, so shouldn't it be on the same drive as windows is installed?
<frybye> thekorn: and it was a hdsd card not a stick but same story..
<ninadsp> Noqq: na... u need different partitions to for both os's.. they will still be on the same disk though
<Noqq> ninadsp: Ow, and I'm in the Resize part now. I have chosen for: 12gb of free space Presending, 74gb left, Xgb following. What is the following part?
<thekorn> frybye: ok, but why thanking me? ;)
<ninadsp> Noqq: and i'd rather resize D:/ than C:/....
<Noqq> ninadsp: ok will do, but what is the 'Following' option?
<ninadsp> Noqq: this is from the partition manager? right?
<ninadsp> Noqq: gimme a min.. i'll check up the part manager... been ages since i opened it...
<Noqq> ninadsp: Ye, I'm currently in the screen to resize my empty D:\, for making a partition for Ubuntu to install.
<ninadsp> Noqq: ahhh... i don't have it installed... :( and i've got an update happening.. so cant install and check gparted.. :(
<Noqq> ninadsp: Gimme a sec., I will type as clear as I can what my screen says now.
<ninadsp> Noqq: sure...
<Noqq> Free Space Perceding: 0, New Size: 62738, Free Space Following: 0
<BlackDex> pc crashed :S
<Noqq> Those are the 3 options that are underneath eachother.
<victim> yesterday i updated 8.10 to jaunty, which was fine, today there were some updates (5 plus 2 blocked) which i applied, there was an error http://www.pastie.org/452140 where should i report it?
<BlackDex> im currently using etherape to check where the network traffic is comming from, but i can't find it
<BlackDex> nothing seems to produce that kind of network traffic
<aapzak> is there noone here who fixed the resolvconf error during init? Its started too early , anyone here moved resolvconf back in the line?
<ninadsp> Noqq: ok... it's resized the partition and created a new one i assume?
<Noqq> ninadsp: I don't know what to fill in at, "Free Space Perceding" and "Free Space Following"
<Noqq> ninadsp: What will be the option that gives me the free space for ubuntu to install?
<ninadsp> Noqq:ohh... alright got it...
<ninadsp> Noqq: leave free space preceding to 0... set the free space following to watever size u want for (ubuntu + swap) in gb x 1000
<Noqq> ninadsp: Ok, i left preceding at 0, and chose for 12000 in following free space
<ninadsp> it is asking you how much space to create while resizing the partition... btw, are u resizing c: or d: ?
<Noqq> D:
<ninadsp> ok... go ahead and crete that free space...
<ninadsp> Noqq:  sorry it took me so long to catch up.. :)
<Noqq> ninadsp: Now there is also a checkbox underneath these fillouts, "Round to cylinders?"
<Noqq> ninadsp: No problem, youre great help.
<ninadsp> Noqq: yes... do round it to cylinders... the numbers will change slightly...
<Noqq> ninadsp: Ok, then I'm ready to accept the resize I guess
<ninadsp> would be better for your hard disk.. selecting tht option
<Noqq> ninadsp: Ok, clicked Resize, now I click the "Apply", at the top?
<Noqq> ninadsp: Cause it tells me it's pending to partition, and the partitioned part is 'unallocated'
<tweakster> hello. i can't seem to play mp3's or movies with 9.04.. it just exits the program or log me out
<Noqq> Nvm.. it's busy.
<ninadsp> Noqq: yes... i am facing a little lag... network issues i guess
<ninadsp> Noqq: yes... apply the changes... or you could at the same time, ask it to mark some of the space as ext3/4 and some part as swap
<ninadsp> tweakster: i assume you have installed the necessary codecs?
<tweakster> i have yes
<ninadsp> tweakster: then i am not the right person to help you... please wait around... :)
<Noqq> ninadsp: It's done. However, it still tells me it's unallocated. Can I still go and install Ubuntu and choose that 'unallocated'part?
<tweakster> tjhanks you nina
<victim> tweakster: can you start the player from the command line?
<ninadsp> Noqq: two options.. you can create a partition of ext3/4 on that space right now, and then start the installer, or let the installer do it for u...
<tweakster> victim: i can load the player, just when i try to actually play something it shuts down
<Noqq> ninadsp: I'll let the installer do it.
<ninadsp> Noqq: also, be sure to keep some space for your swap partition.. unless you have a 3 or 4 gb ram, and are not going to keep your system on for a long period at a time
<Noqq> ninadsp: when do I get to choosethat?
<ninadsp> Noqq: go ahead and start the installer then.. it'll be on the desktop... when on the partitions step of the process, select the partition that you just created for the root
<Noqq> ninadsp: ok, I started the installation, from there I can choose what partition to install and what ram I want to use? (I got 1gb of ram, told you, netbook) :)
<ninadsp> Noqq: from the 12 gb that you just made, you can allocate about 10 gb as your root, in the partitioning step in the installer, and the rest 2 gb for swap... assuming you want that much swap
<ninadsp> Noqq: ok... it's recommended that swap space be the same or a multiple pf the ram.. to go for 1 gb or 2 gb of swap...
<ninadsp> Moqq: yes.. it'll be the third step if i am not wrong.. the partitions manager...
<ninadsp> Noqq: or it might be the 4th... dont remember.. :)
<Noqq> ninadsp: It's good mate. The installation is user-friendly for newcomers like me.
<Noqq> inadsp: OK! I'm in the partition part now. Let's see..
<fakeer> ninadsp: jaunty alternate CD has completed 72% downlaod.. If Network Manager doesn't installs after cdromupgrade then i will get back to you again..
<ninadsp> Noqq; yes it is... even i had a lot of fun with it... setting ut up on a lot of systems...
<ninadsp> fakeer: sure.. if i am still here, i'll be glad to help.. or u can ask others...
<ninadsp> Noqq: ok.. select the unallocated space, and click on the 'new partition' button
<Noqq> ninadsp: d'oh.. still stuck. :(
<ninadsp> Noqq: set the size as 10 or 11 gb... it takes a little time to scan the disk... :)
<Noqq> ninadsp: It tells me to use entire disk, or use partition (advanced), I see the Free Space in the bar above the installer, but How to select it?
<ninadsp> Noqq: there will be a manual option.. the advanced one i guess...
<tweakster> ninadsp: strange thing is it used to work ; ;
<ninadsp> Noqq: yes.. the advanced option... thats what i always use...
<Noqq> ninadsp: Yes, I chose that one, but I can't choose where to install it.
<ninadsp> tweakster: maybe an update broke it?
<tweakster> ninadsp: i hope not :)
<SandGorgon> how do you get a list of ALL installed packages on kpackagekit ?
<ninadsp> Noqq: could you tell me the options on that page? there will be some 3 options... one is using the entire disk, one is teh advandced one
<dooglus> the first time I plug my phone in, it gets automounted.  if I unmount it, and replug it, it doesn't.  is there any way I can have it mounted a 2nd time?
<ninadsp> Noqq: i remember a manual option, where it allowed me to play with the partitions...
<tweakster> ninadsp: it's "movie player" that shuts down.. maybe i should try re-installing it? not sure what program it really is
<ninadsp> twekster: that is totem media player... tried using vlc or any other alternative like mplayer?
<Noqq> ninadsp: Yep, I'm in the part where to choose what partition. But the partition I made before is 'unusable'.
<tweakster> ninadsp: true i have and the same thing ; ; however i still get thumbnail previews or i can hang mouse over mp3 and it will play
<ninadsp> Noqq: ohh!
<ninadsp> Noqq: the partition manager never gave me such an error before...!
<ninadsp> Noqq: me trying to google... pls hang around...
<Noqq> ninadsp: I an however click on my D:\, and do 'edit partition' and get like the list of 'ntfs, ext3, ext4, fat32', and choose 'New Partition Size'.
<ninadsp> Noqq: that will format your entire d drive...
<Noqq> ninadsp: there isn't anything on that D drive anyway. But I don't want to make my D drive all Empty, I want to keep a part of D accessable for Windows.
<ninadsp> Noqq: i guess i know why that error is occuring... there is a limit on the number of partitions that can be made on a drive... so i had to make a logical partition on my system, which had a few more partitions under it...
<ninadsp> and i'd done it using the partition manager from system>admin...
<tweakster> ninadsp: could you check http://pastebin.com/d3b9e0912 please?
<Noqq> ninadsp: When I made it possible to have more partitions, it would work? I don't need to redo my partition I just made?
<ninadsp> Noqq: you can cancel the current install process and do this... open gparted again..
<ninadsp> Noqq: it can be done...
<ninadsp> weakster: checking.. gimme a min...
<tweakster> ninadsp: thaqnk you nina
<ninadsp> Noqq: in gparted, select the free space that you had just created, and make a new partition there... a 10 or 110 gb partition in ext3 or ext 4
<ninadsp> tweakster: from what i understand, it is an error with totem... did you try googling the first line of the error?
<Noqq> ninadsp: "It is not possible to create more than 4 primary partitions"
<ninadsp> tweakster: it might have been already reported as a bug...
<tweakster> Details: serial 76 error_code 11 request_code 132 minor_code 19 that line google it?
<ninadsp> Noqq: does it show any options? like creating a secondary partition?
<Noqq> ninadsp: The free space I made from my D:\, is showing in gparted to be gray and unallocated. When I highlight this partition and press 'New' above, it tells me the error of no more partitions than 4.
<ninadsp> tweakster: nopes.. the one with /var/lib/python-support
<ninadsp> Noqq: ok.. please hold on...
<Noqq> ninadsp: Ow, and in the error it tells me to first create an extended partition. Sorry for not noticing immediately.
<ninadsp> Noqq: its alright... extended partitions was what i was looking for.. :)
<ninadsp> and i'd just found something abt it on the forums..
<ninadsp> Noqq: create that extended partition, and in it create your root... and a swap partition...
<Noqq> ninadsp: can you link that forum topic, cause I don't know how to make an Extended partition.
<ninadsp> Noqq: after you are done with that, fire up the installer again, and ask it to use the existing partitions...
<ninadsp> Noqq: just a min
<dooglus> the first time I plug my phone in, it gets automounted.  if I unmount it, and replug it, it doesn't.  is there any way I can have it mounted a 2nd time?
<tweakster> ninadsp: i found something here... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-gdata/+bug/336706 but i'm not really understanding it ; ;
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336706 in python-gdata "Deprecation warning with python2.6" [Low,Confirmed]
<ninadsp> Noqq: can you see something about a logical partition?
<ninadsp> tweakster: well, if there is a fix/workaround given on that page, you could try that... but i dunno much about python...
<Noqq> ninadsp: a 'logical' partition? No.
<tweakster> ninadsp: ok thank you
<ninadsp> Noqq: the thread i am reading is this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107726 but it doesnt have the solution, ie how to use gparted... googling..
<Noqq> ninadsp: I seriously can't do anything with the free space I made. It's unallocated and when I highlight it, I can only choose option 'New', but then I get the error "No more than 4 aprtitions.."
<ninadsp> Noqq: ok.. please hold on...
<henux> ubuntu 8.10 repos seem to have many different packages containing inetd -- inetutils-inetd, netkit-inetd etc. which package should i use to install inetd daemon, or should i go with xinetd?
<henux> and btw, im trying to set up svnserve with *inetd
<henux> thanks
<ninadsp> Noqq: can you delete that 12 gb of space tht you made? as in does it show up as a partition or as a free space?
<ninadsp> Noqq: i forgot some of the things u said b4.. so sorry for asking again...
<Noqq> ninadsp: It's a unalloacted free space, can't delete it.
<ninadsp> Noqq: and how many other partitions exist? c: and d: right? which makes it just three...
<ninadsp> Noqq: no option to make a new partition? i do know this must be frustrating...
<Noqq> C, D, E (fat32, small one), and some Uknown partition, with a ! next to it.
<Noqq> ninadsp: I'ts a new netook, so everything should be installed correctly. Never did something weird.
<ninadsp> Noqq: ok.. the ! next to it means that it is either mounted, or there is some free space there...
<nyso> hi there, how can i activate for my intel gma950
<nyso> UXA
<ninadsp> Noqq: ok.. there are already 4 partitions, which is why it is giving the error... what does gparted say when you try to click in the unkown partition?
<nyso> xorg.conf seems a little bit empty
<ninadsp> someone here who could help with creating an extended partition with gparted?
<aapzak> nyso: a bit empty or totally empty?
<Noqq> ninadsp: double click, gives the information of the space/how it's used. Right click, only tells me to select 'New', not able to delete it or how to format it.
<nyso> aapzak: a bit... http://pastebin.com/m18d4e6f4
<ninadsp> Noqq: how is it used? and how much space does it take?
<Noqq> ninadsp: the one I made is 12gb, and further blank, can't choose how to use it as a NTFS or Ext3 as example.
<aapzak> nyso, just add Option "AccelMethod" "UXA" to the device section
<ninadsp> Noqq: and when you select 'New' for that, you get the error of being unable to create a partition... right?
<aapzak> nyso: you'll need to restart X ofcourse, and keep track of you memory load for the X process
<rumpel> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<mikebeecham> Hi guys
<mikebeecham> just installed Jaunty
<Noqq> ninadsp: Ye, then I get the error I can't make more than 4 aprtitions.
<ninadsp> Noqq: well.. your problem is to create the extended partition.. once you can create that, you can go ahead and complete the installer...
<mikebeecham> wow, is all I can say..although the growl thingy is annoying me already!
<nyso> aapzak: thx :)
<Noqq> ninadsp: But HOW do I make the Extended Partition? :P
<ninadsp> Noqq: please ask people here how to do it.. i have to go right now...
<aapzak> nyso: what are you going to use it for?
<Noqq> ninadsp: ok
<ninadsp> Noqq: so sorry cant help you...
<ninadsp> Noqq: hope it gets solved soon... :)
<Noqq> ninadsp: ye hope so
<nyso> aapzak: well, my intel gma950 is very slow and i've read that uxa can solve this
<aapzak> nyso: I'm curious how it works out for you, didn't do anything for me
<mikebeecham> guys..is there anyway to disable the notification panel in the top-right corner?
<mikebeecham> I cant seem to find a setting
<nyso> brb
<Praveen> anyone know where to find the intrepid human GDM theme. i hate the one in jaunty
<nyso> aapzak: re and it works fast now .9
<incubii> Is there a way to configure the new notification system in Jaunty?
<nyso> :)
<Praveen> incubii: last time i asked it was no. shouldnt have been released in this kind of shape
<Noqq> I have ubuntu 9.04 now running live, can I make a backup first from my Windows files?
<tj83> is it coming in 3 days or not? i have heard someplace they missed the boat on release schedule?
<incubii> thanks Praveen. Just annoying that i can't set the damn thing to fade or make it bigger
<Praveen> incubii: yes i find it annoying too
<Praveen> incubii: hopefully it is fixed in 9.10
<Praveen> incubii: if you do a bit of searching there is a way to go back to the old notifications
<tj83> is it coming in 3 days or not? i have heard someplace they missed the boat on release schedule?
<aapzak> tj83: does it matter that much? RC was on time, I don't like rushjob results, so I hope they release when they're ready
<tj83> no aapzak your completely right... 8.10 was a good example of that in my opinion, but curious none the less.
<victim> tj83: where did you hear this?
<victim> where is this 'someplace'?
<tj83> word of mouth, didnt claim it to be true, figured this was good place to ask
<tj83> guess we will know in 3 days if its up on the main stream download page.
<victim> sounds like jealous gossip
<victim> I would shrug my shoulders and ignore it, I wouldn't repeat it without stating that it was an unfounded statement
<tj83> ha, ok, now i'm the bad guy lol, anyways. i think i can wait 72 hrs for my answer :P
<tj83> been running 9.04 for about 2 weeks now, i must say, Lookin good!
<tj83> i am just anxious to say to others, GO FER IT! ya know, and until its official... dont wanna do that.
<aapzak> tj83: if you're already on 9.04 it won't make much of a difference anyway :)
<aapzak> oyeah
<tj83> yea, i have had less headache out of 9.04 pre-release than 8.10 post release  and believe me, i tried to stick it out with 8.10, only to find myself back in 8.04. hopefully 9.04 wont be a  repeat of that.
<rconan> tj83: funny... I found 8.04 to be poor at release and ended up sticking with 7.10
<ubuntu> does anybody know how i can decrypt my /home partition using ecryptfs?
<ubuntu> i reinstalled jaunty by deleting root ( / ) , but my encrypted /home partition was untouched
<ubuntu> bur now i only see one file on /home, called Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop
<ubuntu> but i cannot launch it
<ubuntu> i appreciate any help!!
<KelloggsFrosties> having a problem with connecting to vpnc with network-manager (kde). is this a known issue?
<ubuntu> anybody can help me with my encrpted /home partition?
<shadeslayer> i was going to ask the same thing,in 8.10,there was option to encrypt your home folder
<ubuntu> yes but i want to decrypt my /home
<ubuntu> but i reinstalled jaunty by formating / root
<ubuntu> damn it im screwed up without my data
<shadeslayer> ubuntu: how did you encrypt it btw?
<ubuntu> with the jaunty alpha 6 installer
<ubuntu> he just asked me for my loginpassword
<shadeslayer> i didnt see it in my installer,:(
<ubuntu> can i use this to decrypt it?
<dooglus> what is 'tor' called in jaunty?  I can't find it
<aaron> maybe this is a dumb question but is there a way to create a nepomuk tag representing a person so I can tag my photos in gwenview with it?
<dooglus> !info tor
<ubottu> Package tor does not exist in jaunty
<dooglus> !info tor interpid
<ubottu> interpid is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<aaron> I have an address book set up, I just don't see a way to select one of them for a tag
<dooglus> !info tor intrepid
<ubottu> tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.0.31-1 (intrepid), package size 1180 kB, installed size 2680 kB
<tj83> how can i make the update manager ignore a broken package? has anyone used cedega in 9.04? did you have to force install?
<Lasivian> hrrrm
<Lasivian> I have booted off a usb image, and i'm wanting to use that machine to rewrite the usb stick with another image
<Lasivian> is that possible, or will it need the first image to keep running?
<ActionParsnip> tj83: i'd contact cedega regardng the upgrade, see what they recommend
<faker123> ninadsp: Hey .. I'm upgrading using Alternate CD , but it's not installing networking manager in the list of packages it will be installing
<robin0800_> faker123: kde?
<faker123> robin0800_: Gnome
<faker123> robin0800_: i had installed using jaunty beta and just right now upgraded using RC alternate CD
<Lasivian> well crap... the usb startup disk creator cannot use a .img
<robin0800_> faker123: theres something in the release notes about having to add the nm applett on an upgrade but thought that was only kde
<faker123> hmm
<faker123> robin0800_: for the last 6-7 days ..i have been shfting b/w ubuntu-vista.. i hate to do it..both for vista is not free and for the tiresome effort it needs
<cwillu_clone> Lasivian, if it's just expecting a cd, then mount the image using a loopback
<Lasivian> it's expecting an iso
<Lasivian> tho, perhaps a cd image would work
<faker123> robin0800_: trying booting in rescue mode from alt cd...see what happens........
<faker123> I  sincerely believe that ubuntu/and other distro should think learning a thing or two from OSs like Windows and Mac.. I don't think being non free means...everything's bad there...
<faker123> sometimes or most of the times it becomes a nightmare for less geeky linux/open source enthusiasts
<shadeslayer> faker123: if you use linux you are bound to be called a geek,accept the fact
<faker123> :) but see.. what a nightmare i am going through
<shadeslayer> faker123: i know,setting up ubuntu/linux is a nightmare for the first week,after that youl love it
<faker123> shadeslayer: atleast there should be basic features in the LiveCd or Alt Cd like..you can reinstalled a broken package...
<Lasivian> the issue is we have been spoonfed windows and mac babyfood for years
<faker123> shadeslayer: nope.. i used 8.04 for almost 3 months..and then skipped 8.10...now used 9.04 for almost 20 days without any problem but when i removed NM and installed WICD  and then tried to reinstall NM..all hell break loose :)
<shadeslayer> yeah,its click and install etc
<Lasivian> if i ever have a child they will be born with a copy of Linux and a Dvorak keyboard
<ActionParsnip> Lasivian: like it :)
<zash_> Lasivian: oh yeah!
<faker123> Lasivian: you cannot accept everyone to be linux experts even from 50 yrs from now
<Noqq> Is installing Ubuntu 9.04 from my USB Bootable save without first making partitions? Meaning that I choose to let Ubuntu automatically installs itself correctly.
<rconan> Lasivian: "born with", the surgery for that could be quite drastic :p
<Lasivian> faker123: if I had grown up with Linux instead of Windows there would be no issue figuring out Linux issues for me now
<shadeslayer> that applies for everyone :P
<faker123> Lasivian: there are people who has a right that they can use an Open Src OS just out of the box.. ( though i dont qualify for that) :)
<Lasivian> this is like being in a dictatorship for most of your life, then being dragged to a democracy and not knowing what the hell people are talking about with this "voting" crap
<petsounds> heelo, i have probelm with my mouse going crazy and move everywhere after installing to kubuntu 9. 04 rc, so i doing a test with ubuntu 8. 10 in my other hard disk once, the problem never appear. it's a pity cause i really love kde, maybe folks around here can help me
<Noqq> Is installing Ubuntu 9.04 from my USB Bootable save without first making partitions? Meaning that I choose to let Ubuntu automatically installs itself correctly.
<shadeslayer> petsounds: ooh sounds like something i had in 8.10
<aapzak> I think installing Ubuntu is easier than installing Windows actually
<faker123> Lasivian:  nope..the analogy  doesn't fit here
<Lasivian> faker123: in any analogy it's simply a change in viewpoint from what someone has always known
<shadeslayer> petsounds: i think you have to add a line something like ionumux in the config file
<faker123> petsounds: give GNOME a try... I love it... ;)
<ActionParsnip> faker123: try lxde, love it ;)
<petsounds> shadeslayer, maybe u can write a lil more detail cause i'm just average user.
<shadeslayer> petsounds: im googling right now
<rconan> petsounds: are you using multiple screens
<rconan> ?
<shadeslayer> petsounds: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/216797
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216797 in ubuntu "Touchpad in Dell XPS M1530 unusable - Intrepid Beta (was Hardy Beta)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<petsounds> faker123, i have two OS. i use gnome and kde, both is a winner to me
<shadeslayer> petsounds: searching for a better explanation
<shadeslayer> petsounds: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/InstallingUbuntuOnADellXPSM1530#Touchpad%20speed%20is%20lame
<petsounds> rconan, i am not using multiple screen
<thiebaude> yo
<shadeslayer> petsounds: your tochpad jumps around right?
<petsounds> yes sir
<petsounds> what should i do to fix it shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> petsounds: open your grub menu.lst
<shadeslayer> petsounds: can you open it?? or may i provide the command?
<petsounds> yes please
<petsounds> he..he
<shadeslayer> petsounds: gnome i guess?
<petsounds> i'm on kubuntu right now
<Noqq> I'm right now at the installment of Ubuntu 9.04 at the partition part. What do I need to choose?
<shadeslayer> petsounds: gksu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Noqq> I don't want XP deleted.
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<petsounds> kdesudo, right?
<shadeslayer> yeah :P
<petsounds> ok next?
<shadeslayer> replace ro quiet splash i8042.nomux=1
<shadeslayer> you wont have i8042.nomux=1 just add that to the kernel part
<Lasivian> arg
<Lasivian> this netbootin img just constantly fails
<shadeslayer> Lasivian: i hate unetbootin,didnt work even once for me
<petsounds> just paste this command quiet splash i8042.nomux=1 ?
<Lasivian> I don;t have any other machine to work with
<shadeslayer> petsounds: no,paste the kernel part for me here
<Lasivian> I couldn't get the img written with a livecd boot
<Lasivian> how else can I write a img to usb drive?
<shadeslayer> Lasivian: use dd
<Lasivian> dd?
<Noqq> Can someone please hlp me trough the part of installing ubuntu? I'm stuck at the partition section.
<rconan> Noqq: are you trying to dual-boot?
<thiebaude> Noqq: what happens at that part?
<shadeslayer> Lasivian: here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-101780.html
<petsounds> sorry, on the terminall or on kate?
<Noqq> rconan: Yes, I want Dual Boot
<Noqq> thiebaude: I got 2 drives, C/80gb/NTFS, D/70gb/NTFS
<rconan> Noqq: what exactly is the problem? are both your OSs on the same drive?
<shadeslayer> petsounds: what happened?
<Noqq> rconan: I only got Windows installed now, I want dual boot with Ubuntu 9.04
<rconan> Noqq: are you intending to install to the same drive as windows?
<thiebaude> Noqq: im going to hand you off to rconan because i got to go
<Noqq> rconan: C is on Windows, D is empty. I'll do whatever is needed to get Dual Boot.
<shadeslayer> petsounds: http://pastebin.com/d3f43e24d
<Noqq> thiebaude: np.
<Lasivian> shadeslayer: thanks
<rconan> well you can either shrink C and install linux there (assuming there is free space) or install to part or all of D
<shadeslayer> Lasivian: no problems
<shadeslayer> Lasivian: would you prefer a wiki?
<petsounds> i don't know what should i paste in here
<Noqq> rconan: But I can't choose to what drive it will install.
<rconan> Noqq: what does it say?
<Noqq> rconan: Ow, I can choose. But what drive should I pick to install? Theyre both NTFS, and on C is Windows
<shadeslayer> Lasivian: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<shadeslayer> petsounds: paste your grub menus.lst
<shadeslayer> not here tho,in pastebin
<rconan> Noqq: it should offer you some options like "shrink <something> and install in free space" or "use whole drive <something>"
<rconan> and you can pick
<Noqq> rconan: I chose for the Advanced option. Not the use whole disk, cause it told me it would delete Windows XP.
<petsounds> make new post there?
<rconan> Noqq: so you're in the manual partition editor now?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<petsounds> ok
<petsounds> wait
<shadeslayer> petsounds: sure
<Noqq> rconan: I'm in the installer, Prepare Partitions.
<petsounds> ok done
<Lasivian> shadeslayer: apparently the livecd isn't running right on my mac mini
<Lasivian> so I only have windows to work with right now
<rconan> Noqq: I can't remember what the graphical installer looks like for 9.04 since I used the alternative for my install... you need to decide whether to shrink the windows install and keep D empty or use D for linux
<fakeer123> Lasivian: No success.. tried alternate CD upgrade.. and then even tried by booting into rescue mode..but i can't connect to internet using NM(as it didn't install) nor i can use ifconfig
<shadeslayer> Lasivian: hmm,what about a wubi install and using that?
 * Lasivian thinks
<Noqq> rconan: But when I used GParted to shrink like 12gb of my D:\, the free space was unallocated and I couldn't use it for installment of Ubuntu.
<fakeer123> Lasivian: hmm..have to leave..lab is closing......
<rconan> Noqq: once you've shrank the partition you have to make a new on the in the free space
<shadeslayer> Lasivian: you can make a USB image from there,itll have the USB creator
 * shadeslayer thinks where petsounds wandered off to
<Noqq> rconan: Then I got the error I couldn'make morethan 4 partitions.
<Lasivian> I got the 8.04 on the mac mini running again, trying that
<rconan> Noqq: how many partitions do you already have on there?
<rconan> you only really need to make 2 for ubuntu
<petsounds> i have paste in pastebin
<Noqq> rconan: I got 4, C and D, both NTFS. And the 3rd is FAT32 with only 5gigs. and the 4th is some small thingy with no format and 41mb.
<rconan> Noqq: oh... I didn't realise C and D were both on the same disk... I assumed they were different disks...
<rconan> Noqq: is there anything on the 3rd partition?
<shadeslayer> petsounds: then please paste the link here
<Noqq> rconan: ye, it has used like 2gbs of the 5gb.
<Noqq> rconan: But if I knew how to make a extended partition, than maybe it would work.
<coz_> hey guys any news about powermangement?  the monitor is still sleeping after 10 minutes
<rconan> Noqq: is there a reason for it being separate? it would probably be easiest and best to move everything off the 3rd partition so you have some contiguous free space at the end of the drive and then make two new partitions in that
<petsounds> http://pastebin.com/m723007e9
<histo> no one has said anything in #ubuntu for 5 minutes?
<Noqq> rconan: I dunno, I bought the netbook as it was.
<Pici> histo: yes
<Lasivian> what is the "bs" option of the dd command?
<rconan> Noqq: sounds like an odd partition layout... what is the 2GB of stuff?
<histo> Pici: is there a netsplit or something going on that i'm missing with this client?
<Pici> histo: just no questions or answers :)
<Noqq> rconan: Don't know, when I was in Windows itself, only C and D were actual drives where i could in stall stuff in it. Further there was nothing else.
<shadeslayer> petsounds: see line 135?
<Noqq> rconan: I only got 1HDD, doesn't fir in more in a netbook.
<Noqq> fit*
<shadeslayer> petsounds: http://pastebin.com/d5b82fbb6
<rconan> ok then... I'd say delete the 3rd and 4th partitions and make new ones for ubuntu in the space at the end of the drive (you did say you'd shrank D right?)
<Noqq> Ye
<Noqq> rconan: But I don't know if it's safe to delete those partitions.
<petsounds> i see it, and then?
<shadeslayer> see my paste,replace line 135 with line 135 in http://pastebin.com/d5b82fbb6
<rconan> Noqq: if it's visible in windows it can hardly be being used :p
<rconan> Noqq: worst case it probably has some recovery data on it which you don't need
<petsounds> yes sir isee that
<shadeslayer> petsounds: in your menu.lst
<wirechief> rconan maybe he can use the 12gb as all extended, once he creates that then make logical partitions from it  ;)
<petsounds> replace it?
<shadeslayer> yes
<rconan> wirechief: he could but it sounds like he has 5GB of wasted stuff too
<Noqq> wirenchief: Ye, that sounds better, but I don't know to make a extended
<rconan> Noqq: if you boot a livecd I can run you through makign an extended partition using fdisk...
<shadeslayer> petsounds: then save and run sudo update-grub and reboot
<petsounds> ok
<wirechief> rconan 12gb is not much room for extended though, you would really like to have the whole thing for partitioning.
<Noqq> rconan: I currently got my bootable usb with a live version 9.04 running next to me on my netbook.
<rconan> Noqq: you need to have a free primary partition number to make the extended in...
<rconan> ok then... run fdisk
<rconan> "fdisk /dev/sda" in fact
<petsounds> done
<Noqq> rconan: ... wich isn't possible, casue I got 4 partitions. C, D, FAT32, and the unkown one. Damn.. :(
<rconan> oh... actually "sudo fdisk /dev/sda" even
<shadeslayer> petsounds: so PC rebooting?
<rconan> Noqq: run fdisk, we'll work something out
<petsounds> no
<Noqq> rconan: ok lemme lok it up
<shadeslayer> petsounds: then please reboot
<petsounds> ok
<petsounds> brb
<shadeslayer> bye
 * shadeslayer has a suspicision he didnt run update-grub
<shadeslayer> any command to see who is connected to my ad hoc network?
<Noqq> rconan: ok, filled in the sudo command in the terminal, however, I received some notice about that my cylinders are at different rounds, wich can cause delay of booting stuff.
<rconan> Noqq: doesn't matter
<rconan> Noqq: is fdisk running now?
<rconan> if so type "p" and pastebin what it says
<petsounds> so far so good, thanks guru
<Lasivian> sudo is one thing I have not managed to get used to, heh
<shadeslayer> petsounds: no problem and im no guru,i just happened to have the same problem ;)
<DASPRiD> hi there, where to find documentation about how to integrate a program with the new indicator-applet?
<shadeslayer> bye guys,see ya later and keep up the awesome work ;)
<wirechief> shadeslayer try nmap 192.168.1.1/24 you can see if you have ports open
<Noqq> rconan: http://pastebin.com/m7500c2a9
<petsounds> one more question shadeslayer, i am installing ubuntu 8. 10 on my gf pc, since she doesn't have internet connection in her house. i am using aptonCD from my pc to install other program like inkscape, vlc, and gstreamer codec, but it seems error. i do it three times and still error. what did i miss?
<coz_> dependencies
<petsounds> more detail please
<coz_> petsounds, I havenet use aptoncd for a while  and I am not sure about this however...if you install,, say inkscape... from the repository ..it wil also pull down necessary dependencies  it needs in order to run
<coz_> petsounds, do you remember the error messages?
<rconan> Noqq: that looks dodgy... apparently EEEs use those last two partitions for "Boot Booster" whatever that is
<Noqq> rconan: Strange, there is a Netbook Remix for 9.04, why wouldn't I be able to install it?
<petsounds> i forget but when i open add/remove programs it is asking for cd with ubuntu inside
<coz_> petsounds,  ok and you have that cd correct?
<Noqq> rconan: Or I could go and install everything in D:\. Then I still got 60gb left for Windows. and 60gb for Ubuntu.
<cousin_luigi> hello
<cousin_luigi> what is the update applet called?
<coz_> cousin_luigi,  update-manager  ?
<rconan> Noqq: that would work
<cousin_luigi> coz_: I mean the one that appears in the tray
<Noqq> rconan: Thank for help though, got driving lessons now.
<petsounds> i insert that but no luck, still error. is there a way to install program without having internet connection? i try to download on getdeb.net but i can find vlc or inkscape there
<rconan> Noqq: cool.. have fun
<rconan> don't know if I'll be aroudn when you get back
<petsounds> * can't
<Noqq> rconan: Thanks! :)  And I will see how I will do that with D:\
<rconan> but someone will be able to help
<Ventero> cousin_luigi: update-manager?
<coz_> cousin_luigi,  I believe that is part of the update-manager  not sure though
<coz_> cousin_luigi,  update notification
<wirechief> Nogg  you best have a external backup before you decide to modify that EEE  otherwise you could lose your windows and not have a recovery
<coz_> cousin_luigi,   update-notifier
<cousin_luigi> coz_: thanks
<coz_> cousin_luigi,  no problem
 * wirechief oh well.
<cousin_luigi> coz_: oh..it was running already
<cousin_luigi> but not notifying
<coz_> cousin_luigi,  mmm   ok did you run update from the terminal?
<cousin_luigi> coz_: yes
<coz_> cousin_luigi,  it will be a sleeping process if that's what you mean
<cousin_luigi> coz_: indeed, but updates stopped showing up
<Ventero> cousin_luigi: You're talking about the little red arrow-notifier?
<coz_> cousin_luigi,  could be there are none at this time you co uld  try  sudo apt-get update  then  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cousin_luigi> Ventero: I think so, cant' recall the exact colour atm
<cousin_luigi> coz_: why dist-upgrade?
<coz_> cousin_luigi,   Apt-get upgrade is useful for general maintenance. It looks at what is installed on your system, and updates it with the latest patches, etc.
<coz_> cousin_luigi,   apt-get dist-upgrade will be able to remove packages in favor of other, higher priority packages. Both use the package manager so they both use package dependencies. You can run dist-upgrade for regular server maintenance if you want.
<Ventero> Check gconf-editor for apps/update-notifier/ for auto_launch, if it's enabled, the arrow doesn't show up anymore - which is standard behaviour in Jaunty
<cousin_luigi> could it be a glitch from this not being a clean install but an upgrade from intrepid?
<petsounds> what about my question coz?
<cousin_luigi> actually it stopped showing up since that switch
<coz_> petsounds,  let me sroll back hold on
<Ventero> Yeah, as I said, this is new standard behaviour in Jaunty, cousion_luigi
<petsounds> ok
<Ventero> See here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/332945
<cousin_luigi> oh
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332945 in ubuntu-release-notes "[Jaunty] Update Notifier icon would provide useful status information" [Low,Fix released]
<coz_> petsounds,  let me check dependencies for inkscape hold on
<petsounds> okay
<Ventero> cousin_luigi: Running "gconftool -s --type bool /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch false"
<Ventero> will switch back to the old behaviour.
<cousin_luigi> done
<coz_> petsounds, ok here's what you do to find the dependencies   open synaptick package manager...hit Search.. type inkscape...when that comes up look below for the "Dependencies"  tab
<coz_> petsounds, there is a whole list of them.. many of which are probably already onboard
<Lasivian> sigh
<Lasivian> the netbook image installs ext3 :S
<cousin_luigi> may I inquire how is the update notifier useful in jaunty?
<topyli> Lasivian: what's wrong with that?
<panaggio> every time I start my computer, I have to go trhu single user netroot, then resume, so that I can use network
<petsounds> coz_ : i write it down cause i'm not at her house right now, and after that?
<cousin_luigi> bbl
<panaggio> and my network manager does not show any network interfaces (and I have two)
<Lasivian> topyli: slow SSD drives work much better with ext2
<coz_> cousin_luigi,  well to notify you of updates....in all honesty I generally disable update notifications and simply rin ap-get update and dist-upgrade ...especiall on new version
<topyli> Lasivian: that's debatable. ext3 happens to be default, you can easily change that
 * topyli uses ext4
<Lasivian> topyli: didn;t see an option in the image install
<coz_> petsounds, well if you satisfy all of the dependencies it should install with no problems
<coz_> petsounds, you might also want to download the inkscape deb pacakge to take home with you also
<topyli> Lasivian: you have to do the partitioning manually
<coz_> petsounds, or any of the applications that did not install from AptonCd
<Lasivian> topyli: that's what I didn;t see an option for
<Lasivian> retrying, I might have missed it
<topyli> oh, that would be a problem then :\
<deany> narrowed this wine bug down a little.  any wine type folder browser locks my pc up, not even RSEIUB works.  However, its only when I disable compiz effects, with them on its fine, and its also fine with them off if I disable "let window manager control windows" option in wine.#
 * Lasivian lives dangerously and sets no swap partition
<shaga> I have no swap either on my netbook
<shaga> too scared on using swap on ssd
<petsounds> coz_ : as far as i know inkscape is a substitue for corel, and i heard about wine which is can run corel draw on linux machine, she have dual boot computer. is there any different or feature that is not working if she using wine?
<coz_> petsounds,  not sure what you mean.... inkscape,,, in my opinion .. is far superior for vector graphics
<amikrop> mvo: Hello there. Yesterday, I upgraded to Jaunty RC. I am using nVidia (I was using nvidia-glx-new until Intrepid, when I had to switch to 173 according to a document I read). After my first boot with 9.04 I was forced to low graphics mode. I rebooted in recovery mode and did a xfix, then the screen resolution was OK. But I was using the nv open source driver. I started Hardware Drivers, selected "nvidia 173 driver [Recommended]" and h
<amikrop> it "Activate". It siad Downloading and Installing the Driver, reached 100%, but the driver was still not activated.
<Lasivian> what is the mount point for a primary partition, \ ?
<shaga> /
<Lasivian> er / I mean
<Lasivian> thanks
<deany> There is no accelerated ATI driver in jaunty ?  Its not showing one available
<coz_> petsounds,  if she is used to corel  then perhaps..since it is dual boot.. she should just go into windows for that applications.. however  inkscape  does take a bit of time to get used to the interface  but then there are also thousands of tutorials for it online
<amikrop> mvo: And everytime I make this attempt to activate the driver, I go to "low graphics mode" after the next boot, so I guess the driver gets partially installed.
<shaga> if you have lots of space. it's cool to have /, /boot, /home and swap as a different partitions
<shaga> but on my 8gb ssd(netbook), only going for /
<amikrop> mvo: I explained my problem here yesterday, and I was told to file a bug report and let you know :-)
<deany> ati aint supporting my mobility 9800 no more either, 9.3 is the last driver.. Im now legacy to them :)
<Lasivian> shaga: yeah, 8gb aspire one here with 1.5 ram
<deany> shame, because ati`s are much much better
<shaga> I have only 0.5 ram but it doesnt bother me :)
<shaga> but yeah, aspire one here also
<Lasivian> damn what is this? Ubuntu is warning me about not making a swap partition
<shaga> it sure does
<Lasivian> that's soemthing I expect windows to do!
<shaga> just press continue
<shaga> it's rare that one doesnt want swap partition
<deany> shaga, http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/09/04/four-tweaks-for-using-linux-with-solid-state-drives/
<Lasivian> and that my password is only 6 characters.. geez
<Lasivian> shaga: it's the principle of the thing!
<petsounds> coz_ : her windows are full with viruses from her campus. anyway i'm going to her house later and do what you teach me with dependacies thing. thanks
<Lasivian> shaga: Linux is supposed to say "yes ma'am!" even if it proceeds to shit itself horribly! ;)
<shaga> thanks deany didnt know all of those tricks :)
<coz_> petsounds, ah ok
<shaga> Lasivian: I see your point but it's targeted for masses nowadays ;)
<shaga> and mass doesnt even know whats /
<coz_> petsounds,  then  I would have her switch to inkscape or  just install over the windows installation
<Lasivian> deany: I didn;t know about that 4th one, thanks
<amikrop> mvo: that's the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/363872
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 363872 in jockey "Unable to activate driver" [Undecided,New]
<Lasivian> shaga: I was assuming it was / but well, i'm a chick and I ask for confirmation from humans because *I* might well be wrong. If everyone did that the OS wouldn;t have to ;)
<shaga> just for you to know, I wasnt talking about that you dont know.. it just gave me an idea for that example :)
<Lasivian> of course, heh
<Lasivian> unrelated issue, if one has a linux softraid can you easily add more disks to it?
<shaga> but yeah, linux distributions has come a long way
<shaga> I still remember that day when I installed my first linux. it was some old redhat. I went to the sound options, there was just text "nothing here, yet :)"
<Lasivian> i'm thinking of moving a raid 5 from hardware to software in the near future
<shaga> or something similiar
<Lasivian> I tried Redhat but LILO and I never got along well
<shaga> this happend like 10 years ago or so
<shaga> no idea on that raid thing but hope you get some help :)
<petsounds> coz_ : it's kinda embarassing but sometimes we doing webcam chat back when i use windows, it's almost one year ago since i migrating to linux and i found that my Creative webcam doesn't work so we can't chat with mebcam anymore. if u don't mind can guide me to make my cam work under linux?
<Lasivian> yeah, my redhat attempt was about a decade ago too, after that I had a freebsd web server for about 4 years, but I didn;t try that on my notebook, i'm not masochistic enough
<Lasivian> I want my notebook webcam to take a picture every minute and email it to me
<shaga> haha, some are :D
<Lasivian> so if someone steals my notebook it reports who did it
<shaga> would be cool if touchpad could get fingerprints
<Lasivian> a keylogger that mails it's data back would be nice too
<Lasivian> i'm considering not requiring a login for just that reason
<Lasivian> so whoever finds it would use it not knowing it's sending me their data
<shaga> :)
<coz_> petsounds, not sure guy which cam is it?
<petsounds> you mean my webcam brand?
<coz_> petsounds,  yes  and model number
<petsounds> creative web cam chat
<petsounds> sorry, creative live cam chat
<coz_> petsounds, hold on
<petsounds> sure thing
<deany> Looks like im back to intrepid if I cant play a decent 3D game (no driver for my ATI anymore, and the open source one isnt an option as far as 3D performance goes).
<mvo> amikrop: if that happend during a intrepid->jaunty upgrade, please attach /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log as well
<coz_> petsounds,  do you have an application to view that cam in chat?  perhaps  pidgin  and to test it you may want to install camorama to see if the system is picking it up
<petsounds> i'm using kopete
<petsounds> and it say device/generic
<coz_> petsounds, oh you are running KDE?
<petsounds> yes sir
<coz_> petsounds,  and does Kopete have a video window ?
<petsounds> yes
<coz_> petsounds, does the cam work in that video window?
<coz_> do you see a picture
<amikrop> mvo: ok
<petsounds> no just black screen
<coz_> petsounds, was there a waringin when you opened Kopete that the camera could not be found?
<coz_> petsounds,  check in the Kopete preferences  you may be able to start it from there howver... i am not up on all of the web cams supported on ubuntu
<coz_> but I am googling :)
<petsounds> ok wait
<amikrop> mvo: done
<coz_> petsounds,  the only problem with creative products is that they are created for window use,,, and if it does not work you will have to discuss this with someone more familiar with cam driver installations onubuntu than me.
<petsounds> kopete detected that web cam is connected but still no display
<coz_> petsounds, mm
<coz_> petsounds,  this may help but from what I read it is iffy at best   http://www.rastageeks.org/ov51x-jpeg/index.php/Ov51xJpegHackedInstall
<petsounds> well okay, but can u recommend what brand of webcam which is run under linux?
<andresmh> after updating my Jaunty installation I cannot longer use Compiz. I get "Desktop effects cannot be enabled". Any ideas?
<coz_> petsounds,   logitech  cams seems to work well
<coz_> petsounds,  let me see if I can find a list of known cams for ubuntu hold on
<DASPRiD> andersk, what does compiz --replace in the console say?
<petsounds> ok logitech then
<coz_> petsounds,  here is one article  http://www.murrayc.com/blog/permalink/2008/03/28/webcams-that-just-work-with-ubuntu/
<petsounds> thanks
<coz_> petsounds,  another probably more reliable  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<petsounds> i don't know if skype run under linux
<petsounds> he..he
<coz_> petsounds,  yes skype has a linux version
<petsounds> oh thanks god
<coz_> petsounds,  you may also want to at least read through this   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<wirechief> abdresmh  are you using intel945 graphics ?
<andresmh> wirechief, yes
<wirechief> andresmh: compiz has been disabled because the intel945 has been blacklisted there is a freeze bug currently being worked on to resolve the issue
<coz_> petsounds, if you are unfamiliar with any of the commands  talked about there  dont do them until you can discuss it withj someone... you can also go to #linux   channel in case no one here is avaiable for that particular issue    I am not sure they can help but   mulitiple channels can sometimes be an advantage when troubleshooting
<andresmh> wirechief, well, actually this is what lspci returns: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<petsounds> yes sir
<wirechief> andresmh: ok well if you have any questions on freezes see bug 359392
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359392 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i965] X freezes starting on April 3rd" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359392
<andresmh> wirechief, is there a way I can revert to the version of compiz that was working?
<wirechief> andresmh: its not compiz, its mesa 7.4 that is causing the trouble
<wirechief> andresmh check out the link to the bug for more information
<petsounds> coz_ : how to install skype is it with sudo apt-get install skype?
<DanaG> petsounds: not only does Creative not support Linux... they didn't even support Windows Vista for nearly a full year after its release.  Oh, and they still produce and SELL products that they've "Discontinued" and "Desupported"!
<DanaG> So yeah, ditch Creative.
<coz_> petsounds,  I believe it is yes but let me check hold on
<DanaG> didn't support Vista _well_, that is.
<coz_> petsounds, oo aparently not hold on
<petsounds> DanaG : yes sure, but i can play Creative Prodikeys under linux
<petsounds> ok coz
<coz_> guys is there a skype package available for jaunty?
<coz_> petsounds,  generally skype is in the repository but I am not seeing it here
<petsounds> coz, i can download skype for linux on their official site
<Ventero> It's in the medibuntu-repository
<petsounds> the one with .deb, right?
<coz_> petsounds,  yes but you know  pidgin is already installed on ubuntu which is not proprietary and that should work just as well
<petsounds> can i install pidgin on kde?
<coz_> petsounds,  yes you will need the .deb pacakge unless you want to compile it manually
<coz_> petsounds,  oh I for got you are on KDE  I dont know
<coz_> petsounds,  hold on let me see if kde has an equivlelant
<petsounds> okay
<coz_> petsounds, actually go to  #kde   channel they are far better equipped to talk about kde applications
<coz_> petsounds,  just   /join #kde
<coz_> petsounds, from what I am reading skype for linux has issues right now
<icewaterman> did anyone manage to run googleearth on jaunty (amd64)?
<Lasivian> I wish we could make the system usage graph the background somehow
<Lasivian> certainly would be unobtrusive then
<coz_> Lasivian,  graph the backgroun?
<coz_> background
<Lasivian> coz_: have the background be the graph of cpu/mem usage
<petsounds> ok i will coz
<Ventero> Lasivian: Try conky :P
<coz_> Lasivian,  yikes  wouldnt that be gpu/cpu intensive?
<Lasivian> coz_: probably, i'm just brainstorming
<coz_> petsounds,  yeah I dont want to sound like I am pushing you away but having #kde   #linux  #ubuntu  #ubuntu+1 # compiz   etc  as regularly visited channels opensmore opportunity to solve issues
<coz_> Lasivian, ah I see :)
<Lasivian> two tiny colored lines in the panel bar would be cool as well
<coz_> Lasivian, so full screen system monitor?
<Lasivian> unobtrusive but obvious
<petsounds> no its okay coz
<Lasivian> giving it a tiny section of the panel bar wastes space to not show much data really
<gravityreloaded> can any1 help me get my files to browse again?
<gravityreloaded> i click my computer
<gravityreloaded> then it tries ... and gives up
<andresmh> wirechief, can I just revert the mesa files prior to the blacklisting?
<gravityreloaded> not even anerror msg
<Ned2> does Jaunty come with the newest version of virtualbox?
<ikonia> !info vbox
<ubottu> Package vbox does not exist in jaunty
<ikonia> !info virtual-box
<ubottu> Package virtual-box does not exist in jaunty
<ikonia> typical
<ikonia> hang on
<Ned2> ok
<gravityreloaded> it does exist actuallt
<ikonia> gravityreloaded: I know it does, the name is wrong
<ikonia> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in jaunty
<deany> there is no puel vbox for jaunty yet
<Ventero> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-dfsg-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 8576 kB, installed size 31164 kB
<gravityreloaded> I have virtual-box in jkaunty
<ikonia> Ventero: thank you !
<Ventero> No problem ;)
<gravityreloaded> ubotto must be wrong hehe :)
<ikonia> gravityreloaded: no, as I said the name I was using was wrong
<Ned2> that's cool, thanks for the info guys
<petsounds> coz_ : i think i'm gonna buy logitech webcam tomorrow, and i also want to buy tv tuner which is run under linux, can u tel me what brand and series of tv tuner which is run under linux?
<ikonia> petsounds: http://www.linuxtv.org/
<petsounds> i did googling but it confusing me
<petsounds> to many brand
<coz_> petsounds,  ooo that one I have no idea  hauphog maybe?? you may want to google    ubutnu tv tuner cards
<coz_> haupaug
<coz_> not sure how that is spelled
<ikonia> petsounds: too many ? that just means you have a selection to chose from
<petsounds> i just want to know what people here usually use
<ikonia> haupage
<gravityreloaded> ikonia can I have a little help in this room? I don't have a lot of time... back to work soon!! - inlunch break
<ikonia> petsounds: it doesn't matter what people use
<petsounds> haupage
<petsounds> okay
<ikonia> gravityreloaded: ask, if someone knows, they will answer
<coz_> petsounds, thats not a guarantee it will work though
<gravityreloaded> i did
<ikonia> gravityreloaded: then no-one knows
<petsounds> why?
<coz_> petsounds,  I did have a haupauge once that worked
<gravityreloaded> if you prefer I'll come c~back tomorrow
<ikonia> petsounds: read the link I sent you
<coz_> petsounds,  but this takes a bit of research hold on
<gravityreloaded> try again - I have no hurry
<petsounds> ok to you both
<petsounds> hmm, how about nvidia?
<ikonia> what about it ?
<petsounds> is it okay?
<ikonia> certain cards are better supported than others
<ikonia> !nvidia | petsounds
<ubottu> petsounds: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<coz_> petsounds,  there are expensive cards like this   http://pchdtv.com/
<coz_> petsounds,   http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815100021
<petsounds> $114 out of budget. he..he
<ikonia> guys, try ##hardware
<petsounds> i am looking for tv tuner for about $50
<ikonia> petsounds: try ##hardware - read the links I gave you
<coz_> petsounds, yeah :)   but if you keep googling  or take ikonia 's suggestion  you will find one   but I wouldnt rush into it until you are sure it is a good working card
<coz_> petsounds, same for the webcams
<coz_> ok   I have to break here
<kane77> hi
<petsounds> ikonia, what tv tuner you have?
<ikonia> petsounds: it doesn't matter - read the link I sent you to select what YOU want
<kane77> I have problem with tracker.. it always gives me this warning: There was error while performing indexing: Index corrupted, what do I do about it?
<petsounds> i mean if you have tv tuner that work, i'll have the same as you
<petsounds> i once have telebit with phillips chipset saa713 but seems not work under ubuntu/kubuntu.
<ikonia> petsounds: the URL I sent you explains what works and what doesn't and the limitations
<deany> whats the state of play with the default ati driver in jaunty and playin a game like ut2004?  or do I need to wait for fglrx to be released (its now considered a legacy card too..)
<petsounds> ikonia, i'm going with hauppauge.
<petsounds> it's affordable
<ikonia> ok
<Lasivian> sigh
<Lasivian> all that headache for nothing
<Lasivian> looks like the webcam issue I upgraded to try and fix was hardware related
<Tecna1> I'm noticing a pattern with my system, and I'm wondering if anyone else is experiencing this...
<Lasivian> something in the connector for the screen got screwed when I tok the laptop apart
<victim> no, I don't have your system ;)
<Tecna1> victim: lo- wait that wasn't funny.
<Tecna1> anyway... I'm using the 9.04 RC and filesystems appear to be busy when they really aren't
<Tecna1> this keeps me from modifying them, including umount
<Lasivian> and my bluetooth is still broken
 * Lasivian sighs
<Tecna1> can anyone else verify this please?
<ikonia> Tecna1: keeps you from modifying them ?
<ikonia> Tecna1: in what way mofidying ?
<atlef> crap, BANKID no longer works in firefox. something broke it. *need to google*
<Tecna1> ikonia: for example, truecrypt can't create hidden volumes because it says the filesystem is busy.
<saeva> yo
<saeva> where the hell is Tor in jaunty?
<ikonia> saeva: in the repos ?
<amikrop> mvo: If you need some more information, or have any progress, please, let me know. ;-)
<ikonia> Tecna1: doesn't truecrypt need exclusive locking ?
<Tecna1> but the biggest problem is that i can't umount
<saeva> ahem
<saeva> ikonia: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=tor&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<ikonia> Tecna1: what does fuser $mount_point say ?
<ikonia> saeva: ok - there is your answer, it's not in jaunty
<saeva> ikonia: damn you smartass-and unhelpful-when-wrong-sourpuss!
<ikonia> saeva: please control yourself, that's uncalled for
<ikonia> I'm looking to see if it's being replaced at the moment for you
<Noq> Do I get Dual Boot when I have Windows installed at C:\, and I install Ubuntu on my NTFS D:\ drive?
<Ventero> Heh, torbutton-extension recommends the packet tor, which isn't availabe :D
<Pici> Noq: Ubuntu does not support being installed on an NTFS partition, you'd need to format to something else (ext3)
<ikonia> yup, looks like it's not been packaged yet/at all
<Noq> Pici: I understood that one, sorry that I explained it wrong.
<Noq> But do I get Dual Boot this way?
<histo> ughhh pulseaudio still all buggered up.  Drops audio after playing a few minutes of urban terror.
<Lasivian> anyone else find the desktop of the netbook img more like a straightjacket?
<Ventero> Any idea why my mouse-cursor is lagging when I'm downloading something and any progress-window (i.e. Firefox' download-window/update-manager) is open?
<ghabit> Hello. I need help. I cannot finish download iimage with jigdo because of this http://pastebin.com/d13e0aee9 errors, advise me plese.
<ghabit> I am using this http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-rc-alternate-i386.jigdo jigdo file
<sdg> Where can I get a Jaunty installer for my 256MB USB drive?
<ghabit> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/
<sdg> ghabit: I've already looked there.
<sdg> ghabit: I don't want UNR.
<sdg> ghabit: I want Ubuntu.
<ghabit> UNR?
<atlef> sdg: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/jaunty/
<sdg> ghabit: Where can I get a Jaunty installer for my 256MB USB drive?
<sdg> atlef: Thanks.
<atlef> sdg: you are welcome
<ghabit> Anyone knows about issue with jigdo?
<sdg> Now I just need to figure out how to put the netboot onto my USB...
<atlef> sdg: unetbootin
<sdg> atlef: I tried that.
<sdg> atlef: It doesn't have an option for 9.04 netboot
<atlef> sdg: download the right iso from the link i gave you and point unetbootin to that
<syockit> sdg: it has an option for custom iso
<Raulin> My laptopfan stopped working after a recent upgrade from hardy -> jaunty. Is there any sort of fancontrol in linux?
<cellofellow> why is the package "tor" not available in jaunty?
<sdg> syockit: Ah yes. :)
<cellofellow> !info tor jaunty
<ubottu> Package tor does not exist in jaunty
<syockit> !info tor intrepid
<ubottu> tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.0.31-1 (intrepid), package size 1180 kB, installed size 2680 kB
<syockit> hmm, probably they messed up the packaging and didn't manage to repair it in time
<syockit> probably you have to wait for backports
<syockit> i.e. if they ever package one
<cellofellow> :(
<cellofellow> can they fix it?
<drbobb> i'm wondering whether it's possible to downgrade Xorg to a previous version, without downgrading/breaking the rest of jaunty
<Skapare> drbobb: I know a way to find out
<drbobb> yeah, try it - igues
<drbobb> s
<ghabit> atlef: netboot iso is 11 mb size? Or I am mistake?
<syockit> drbobb: you have to downgrade the whole xorg family, mesa/dri/glx stuff included. that is, if the de (gnome/kde) do not depend on newer xorg, which I think is the case
<drbobb> what is the case: that they depend, or that they don't?
<Skapare> ghabit: sounds about right
<Noqq> Is it usefull to have 50gb with Ubuntu?
<Skapare> Noqq: 50GB for package files?  no ... for your own data, maybe ... movies use up space fast
<trappist> hey I just did apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade and I've got a bunch of updates but it didn't have to download them.  is my box downloading package updates while I'm not looking?
<Noqq> What if I put from those 50gb, like 30gb back in C:\ (where Windows is installed)
<Noqq> Is there a chance it might get my C:\ corrupted?
<Skapare> Noqq: your choice ... put your space where you need it
<drbobb> my problem being that support for my video chip has regressed seriously, and it's not likely to be fixed anytime soon
<Skapare> Noqq: if windows formats it, I would not call that corrupted, but just lost data
<Skapare> drbobb: so try a backversion .deb for it and see
<drbobb> yep that's what I'll do. My point in asking is, maybe it's obvious to someone that can't work, and I would be just wasting my time
<atlef> ghabit: yes it is, and you have to install every thing but the base packages yourself. take a look at http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<syockit> drbobb: I used to downgrade xorg to hardy version when I was on Intrepid. It was a kind of pain, but somehow worked out
<syockit> drbobb: about the case, gnome/kde usually won't depend on latest version of xorg from my experience
<drbobb> syockit: ok thanks
<Tecna1> Noqq: I actually prefer to have a separate partition (better yet, a separate drive) for personal data, so I don't have to backup and restore when changing OSs
<syockit> drbobb: you can use aptitude and explore breaking packages. add intrepid as source, and try marking xorg packages to previous version
<drbobb> the hardy version worked pretty much ok for me, the current one makes it pretty much impossible to watch videos or movies - too much flicker
<Noqq> I shrinked my D:\, now I got some 'unallocated' space, How do I get this free space to my C:\?
<zoggy> Noqq: resize the c:\
<Tecna1> Noqq: gparted can also grow your "C:\"
<Noqq> zoggy: No, I want my C:\ file to be bigger, cause I don't want my D:\ (where I'm gonna install Ubuntu) to be so big.
<Tecna1> Noqq: do you know what "resize" means?
<Noqq> Techna1: Yes, make it biger/smaller. But somehow I can't see the optino to make it bigger.
<syockit> Noqq: depending on where the unalloc space is created, you probably have to move D:\ to the end
<Tecna1> Noqq: what partition editor are you using?
<Noqq> For your information.. I want C:\ (where Windows is installed) to be bigger. So I shrinked my D:\ (wich is mpty, NTFS, wich is gonna be for Ubuntu) to place that free space to C:\. So my D:\ isn'that big, so I don't leave behind usefull space.
<Noqq> Tecna1: The one built-in at live cd from Ubuntu
<Tecna1> Noqq: you've already been told once that Ubuntu cannot be installed to NTFS
<Noqq> Tecna1: I know, but I make the D:\ .ext3
<Noqq> I just first want some space from D:\ to C:\.
<Tecna1> and why are you calling them "C:\" and "D:\"?
<Noqq> Because they are called like that...
<syockit> Noqq: try installing gparted during live cd. it should install the required things for resizing ntfs partition. use that instead of the installer built-in
<Tecna1> are you trying to install a wubi?
<Noqq> No.
<histo> Noqq: use gparted from the live cd
<histo> !who | Noqq
<ubottu> Noqq: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Noqq> I got GParted in front of me now.
<Noqq> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<histo> Noqq: then you should be able to resize the partitions
<syockit> Noqq: hmm, on jaunty live, I assume? strange if it won't allow ntfs enlarge...
<Noqq> histo: Somehow I can't. I shrinked one disk, that unallocated space I want to be added to C:\.
<histo> Noqq: then you would have to expand the parittion to use the unallocated space
<Tecna1> Noqq: If you're running a live cd, then there is no "C:\" nor "D:\"
<syockit> Noqq: btw, where is the unallocated space located? between C: and D:, or after D:?
<Tecna1> I call troll.
<histo> Tecna1: there is if he's resizing ntfs
<Noqq> After D:\
<histo> or fat32
<syockit> Noqq: then you have to move the partition. i don't remember if there is an option to move...
<histo> Noqq: resize the C: and expand it to use the remaining free space.
<Noqq> Tecna1: It's right in front of me. 2 NTFS drives. C:\ and D:\.
<sdg> syockit: It complains with "missing operating system" :(
<Tecna1> besides, why do you have an NTFS where you're preparing to install Ubuntu?
<Noqq> Tecna1: Because I havn't done anything yet. I needed help, so I joined this channel.
<syockit> sdg: what, how? what did you install/uninstall? did you make sure aptitude doesn't complain of any breakage?
<Noqq> Tecna1: I first want the resizing done, then I format the D:\ to get Ubuntu on it.
<sdg> syockit: It won't boot.
<Tecna1> Noqq: alright... then lets start from the begining...
<Noqq> Tecna1: Thanks.
<Tecna1> Noqq: is "D:\" empty, or at least backed up?
<Noqq> Tecna1: All empty.
<Tecna1> Noqq: Delete it
<syockit> sdg: that's very bad indeed. Probably it removed the most essential packages for booting. you have to use live cd for repairing... lots of chrooting
<Noqq> Tecna1: Delete? Hm.. u sure?
<sdg> syockit: The USB won't boot.
<sdg> syockit: So it won't install.
<Noqq> Tecna1: Don't get me wrong, I trust you.
<syockit> sdg: eh?
<syockit> sdg: oh, you're the one with the netboot...
<Tecna1> Noqq: If it's empty, then it's just getting in the way while you modify C:\
<sdg> syockit: Yes.
<Noqq> Tecna1: Ok, lemme delete it.
<Noqq> Tecna1: Deleted.
<Tecna1> Noqq:  then please verify for me that you're using gparted.  what does your title bar say?
<Noqq> Tecna1: /dev/sda - GParted
<Tecna1> (if you're not using gparted, the next step can mess things up)
<Tecna1> alright.
<Noqq> Tecna1: :)
<Pici> Noqq: Are you using Jaunty?
<Noqq> Pici: Yes, just downloaded the .iso from 9.04, booting right now from usb.
<syockit> sdg: I suppose you downloaded mini.iso ?
<sdg> syockit: Yes.
<Tecna1> Noqq: wait a couple minutes while I load up gparted so I'm not leading blindly
<Noqq> Tecna1: Ok
<spanisheyessmile> hello all
<Lasivian> hrrm
<Lasivian> I booted and all I see is the background
<Tecna1> Noqq: is C:\ at the begining of your drive?
<syockit> sdg: it seems over these years netboot has become a bit more complex than the one I used to do. I need to look into it further...
<spanisheyessmile> I have a question that someone might have some answers to but I must say firstly that I have only just begun to use linux
<Noqq> Tecna1: Ye
<Lasivian> hrrm, I have no panels
<Lasivian> how can I add a panel to gnome via keyboard
<Tecna1> Noqq: select it and choose the resize option
<Noqq> Tecna1: Ow hey! Now I can see that the bar can be extended!
<Noqq> Tecna1: Now were getting somewhere. I want to have 25gb left on the drive that I'm gonna make for Ubuntu.. so lemme calculate how much I need to put on C:\.
<Tecna1> Noqq: that's because you deleted "D:\" which was in the way.
<Noqq> Tecna1: Ye, too much partitions probably? However, lemme see how mcuh I need to put on C:\ to let D:\ have 25gb left.
<PerryArmstrong> this is my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/154774/  i am not able to upgrade to 9.04 beta version..i get errors from the sources.list... can anyone help
<Tecna1> Noqq: when you create a new partition for Ubuntu, It will not be called "D:\"
<Tecna1> Calling it that is a habit you need to break.
<daveDev>  i am in need to reinstall ubuntu with encrypted hard drive. I'm debating if i should install the release candidate of ubuntu9 or should i just wait till the final release. will i be able to just update automatically when the final release comes out without having to reinstall?
<Noqq> Tecna1: Ok sorry. :( But it's loading the new drives now. Than I guess it's time to format the new drive we made to .ext3/4?
<Tecna1> Noqq: we haven't gotten to the step to create the new drive yet until just now.
<Tecna1> did you skip ahead?
<charlie-tca> daveDev: If you update jaunty, it will be the same as the final by that time. There is no need to reinstall the final version
<daveDev> thanks
<PerryArmstrong> this is my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/154774/  i am not able to upgrade to 9.04 beta version..i get errors from the sources.list... can anyone help
<Noqq> Tecna1: Ow. I don't know. I filled in the amount I wanted to be added to my Windows drive (wich is now 119gb), now I applied that and got 25gb left of unallocated space.
<syockit> PerryArmstrong: can you comment out the lines with deb cdrom (by inserting # at the start of the line) and try sudo apt-get update
<daveDev> what would be the best way to encrypt your harddrive with jaunty (with dual booth if possiable). if you could point me to a good thread i'd really appricate it
<tedcr> Any help would be appreciated.  I have am having trouble running emacs when I login remotely.  I am getting a message "undefined color: black" (this is true even in the gnome terminal).  I saw some threads referring to this, but I didn't see any work around.
<Tecna1> Noqq: now create a new partition in the unallocated space
<Raulin> Crap, my laptopfan won't start at all, if I echo 0 > /proc/acpi/fan/FAN0/state the return is "ACPI: Device does not support D1"
<Tecna1> DON'T format to NTFS
<syockit> tedcr: is it in the list of known bugs (on launchpad)?
<Noqq> Tecna1: Ye, I'm in the partition menu now.
<Tecna1> Noqq: format it to ext3
<tedcr> syockit: I am not sure--but there were related issues with x that were listed there
<Tecna1> ext4 is not yet completely stable in jaunty, but will be in the final release 3 days from now.  you should be able to convert after updating
<Noqq> Tecna1: Will it be a primary partition? And what do fill in at the 'Following MiBs', 'MiBs Used', 'Precending MiBs'?
<Tecna1> Noqq: make it primary, and leave "Following MiBs" at "0" and "MiBs Used" at maximum
<Noqq> Tecna1: It's now set at: 0 preceding space, 25002 new space, 0 free space following
<tedcr> syockit: it is bug #358678
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 358678 in emacs22 "emacs broken in jaunty (and intrepid) on ec2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358678
<Lasivian> what files do I pull from my old backup to make the gnome desktop look like it used to?
<Noqq> Tecna1: Do I need to label it?
<Tecna1> Noqq: after creating the partition, format it to ext3 and then continue with your install.  I suspect you'll have some questions about that, so feel free to ask when you get to it.
<Tecna1> Noqq: labeling is a good idea
<Tecna1> make it unique
<spanisheyessmile> sorry, I have a complicated question and it is probably far out of my knowledge so I will need newbie step by step
<Tecna1> Noqq: I suggest "Jaunty"
<Noqq> Tecna1: Call it something like Udrive (ubuntu-drive) is something normal?
<Noqq> Tecna1: Ok, I know what you mean.
 * Lasivian grovels
<mbeierl> spanisheyessmile: !ask
<mbeierl> !asl
<ubottu> Most of us don't speak American Sign Language, please try english instead. ✌
<mbeierl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Lasivian> I can;t do anything, my desktop is totally blank after I installed Jaunty
<Noqq> Tecna1: Ok! It's made, starting up installation.
<spanisheyessmile> ok, I am running a dual boot system with windows vista and ubuntu. I had no problem the first time I used ubuntu with my wireless card (atheros 5007eg) and the internet worked perfectly but when I went to use it again, it does not connect to internet at all
<Noqq> Tecna1: Ok, I'm partition part of installation. Now I just highlight the Jaunty I made, and click Forward?
<DASPRiD> Lasivian, gtweakui (install if required) -> system -> preferences -> gtweakui - nautilus -> use nautilus to show desktop
<DASPRiD> something like that
<Tecna1> Noqq: no.  hold on
<Lasivian> dashua: I have no panel, so no menus :P
<Tecna1> Noqq: it should say something about manual partitioning somewhere
<Lasivian> just a blank desktop and a terminal window
 * Lasivian sighs
<Noqq> Tecna1: Ye, I knew about that option. I'm in the Advanced section, to choose a partition manually.
<Tecna1> yes, choose manual.
<Tecna1> oh jeeze... we forgot one thing
<Noqq> Tecna1: Ye?
<Tecna1> Noqq: go back to gparted
<Noqq> Tecna1: Ok, abort installation I assume?
<Tecna1> yes
<Tecna1> Noqq: how much RAM do you have?
<Noqq> Tecna1: And don't worry mate, youre great help.
<Noqq> Tecna1: Only 1gb of RAM, it's on a netbook.
<mbeierl> spanisheyessmile: sorry, I am not an expert in the atheros cards
<mbeierl> can anyone here help out?
<mbeierl> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tecna1> Noqq: use gparted to shrink your windows partition by 2 gb
<Tecna1> wait
<wirechief> spanisheyessmile: i would try useing dhclient eth1 or eth0  and see what happens
<Noqq> Tecna1: Ok
<Tecna1> yeah, shrink it 2 gb
<wirechief> spanisheyessmile: but do read the WifiDocs  they are a good read.
<spanisheyessmile> wirechief:aren't those for ethernet?? thanks mbeirel and I will look at that ubottu
<Tecna1> Noqq: then create a partition in there and format it to linux swap
<Noqq> Tecna1: Ok, got 2gb of unallocated space again.
<Noqq> Tecna1: Ok.
 * Lasivian finally figures out what can be done
<shadeslayer> Lasivian: really?
<Noqq> Tecna1: Aaaw damn.. the same error again. Not more than 4 partitions.
<wirechief> spanisheyessmile: sometimes it wireless needs a kick ....but read the docs
<Tecna1> Noqq: that's weird.  do you have other partitions?
<spanisheyessmile> wirechief: I am going to read those but I am so new to ubuntu that sometimes it is like reading french
<wirechief> spanisheyessmile: well the command i gave you will give more information about what is going on with your wifi too.
<Tecna1> Noqq: what are your other partitions?
<wirechief> spanisheyessmile: i suspect your essid is not known and it gives up trying to find it.
<Noqq> tecna1: one with 41mb, and some Unknown one.
<wirechief> spanisheyessmile: i right click the network icon next to the time and see if it needs it
<Noqq> Tecna1: a FAT32 one with 5gbs and a Unknown one with 41mb.
<Noqq> Tecna1: And then you got the the main one with windows, and the one we made for ubuntu.
<PerryArmstrong> syockit; while upgrading i get an error that some third party sources have not been found...any idea about that
<Tecna1> Noqq: this is why I hate preconfigured machines
<wirechief> Tecna1: might be a recovery partition for his EE
<spanisheyessmile> wirechief:I am assuming iwconfig???
<Tecna1> wirechief: I know
<Lasivian> shadeslayer: well, I was stuck at a desktop with no panels, so I was just a tad stuck :P
<Tecna1> Noqq: I know a way around that
<Noqq> wirechief: Ye, someone said something like that before. But I don't know if it's safe to delete it.
<shadeslayer> Lasivian: not even alt+F2?
<Lasivian> now, let's see if it works
<wirechief> Nogg i wouldnt unless i had it fully backed up.
<shadeslayer> wirechief: it might be a EISA partition
<Tecna1> Noqq: grow your ext3 partition to fill your unallocated space
<Lasivian> shadeslayer: I got a terminal window up and copied the .gconf .gconfd and .gnome2 from my backup disk
<wirechief> spanisheyessmile: sure you can do that in a terminal ifconfig  and see if you have a ip and a essid
<Tecna1> guys, I got this.  I'm just going to have him set up a swap file
<shadeslayer> heh,fancy,i would have simply deleted them and let gnome make new ones instead
<Noqq> Tecna1: So back to what we first made?
<Tecna1> Noqq: no
<Lasivian> shadeslayer: alt-f2 ran things, but it's a tad hard to fix gnome from commandline :P
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Tecna1> Noqq: the result needs to be 2gb extra space on the ext3 partition
<mkulke> hello, i just updated to the rc, and everything seems quite ok, but alt-f2 isn't working any more
<Tecna1> oh crap
<shadeslayer> Lasivian: true,but not if you know which keys to press ;)
<wirechief> shadeslayer: im not familar with EE system pc's and their partitioning  might be a question for google ;)
<Tecna1> I have to leave in a few minutes
<ienorand> mkulke: for gnome-run?
<PerryArmstrong> while upgrading i get an error that some third party sources have not been found...any idea about that
<Lasivian> shadeslayer: well I do not :)
<Noqq> Tecna1: Ok. :(  Anyoneway, I now got the 25gb .ext3 drive again.
<mkulke> ienorand: well for the dialog, where i can enter a line
<Noqq> Anyhow*
<Tecna1> Noqq: I'm going to PM the rest of the instructions
<mkulke> probably gnome-run
<Noqq> Tecna1: good, thanks
<Lasivian> and it seems moving conf files failed too
<shadeslayer> Lasivian: well alt+F2 is a handy command to learn and i have a keybinding to start a terminal too :P
<ienorand> mkulke: Try looking at keyboard shortcuts and see if it's set to something else/blanked.
<Lasivian> it's not saving my gnome config when I exit
<ienorand> By the way... There is no default keycombo to opent terminal is there?
<shadeslayer> Lasivian: i mean using : rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity to reset everything in gnome
<mkulke> ienorand: it says: "show the panels run dialog box" on Alt-F2 :/
<shadeslayer> ienorand: not that i know of,its disabled from start
<Lasivian> shadeslayer: there was a .gnome2 but no .gnome
<shadeslayer> Lasivian: that command takes care of everything
<shadeslayer> for me that is,it resets everything in gnome
<Lasivian> no, I want to move my gnome settings from my backup before I upgraded
<Lasivian> and there is no default session file in gnome under 9.04 either
<ienorand> shadeslayer: it annoys me greatly, since every livecd I get on has no keycombo for terminal...
<shadeslayer> Lasivian: oh ok,no idea then
<wirechief> ienorand:  you can use alt f2 then ask for xterm ;)
<shadeslayer> ienorand: join the group
<mkulke> is this alt-f2 happening to other users?
<shadeslayer> use ctrl+alt+F1 for the biggest terminal
<mkulke> or not happening rather :/
<wirechief> mkulke: it works here..
<PerryArmstrong> while upgrading i get an error that some third party sources have not been found...any idea about that
<shadeslayer> Lasivian: btw what did you do to start up ubuntu on that mini?
<Lasivian> shadeslayer: burned a cd
<shadeslayer> Lasivian: ah.....what happened to the USB?
<PerryArmstrong> while upgrading i get an error that some third party sources have not been found...any idea about that
<Lasivian> after I used 8.04 and dd to copy the img to a thumbdrive correctly
<Lasivian> which loaded the notebook which I am currently fighting
<ienorand> shadeslayer: Yea, true, but it's not very handy, really :)
<Lasivian> am I finally past the newbie stage? heh
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone help with upgrading to jaunty
<shadeslayer> ienorand: i didnt say it was handy :P
<wirechief> seems that usb-creator has been fixed with latest daily-build
<shadeslayer> PerryArmstrong: please be patient
<hallowname> PerryArmstrong: some repos you had added dont have jaunty repos yet i guess.. wait. or turn them off until after the upgrade.
<BluesKaj> !pure gnome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pure gnome
<ikonia> PerryArmstrong: if you read the upgrade notes you'd see it tell syou to disable 3rd party repos - how can you expect 3rd party packages to have active repo's for an OS that is not yet released
<PerryArmstrong> hallowname; i think its with my settings or sources.list.. canyou check it at http://paste.ubuntu.com/154774/
<ikonia> PerryArmstrong: it's nothing to do with your settings -
<PerryArmstrong> ikonia; so what hallowname has said is the thing??
<ikonia> PerryArmstrong: pretty much - it's detailed in the upgrade notes
<PerryArmstrong> ikonia; thanks... and to you too hallowname
<deany> if im wantin to play a 3d game (ut2004) in jaunty with an ati chipset that ati now deems obselete (argh), is there any point me upgrading or just stayin on intrepid with ati 9.3, or will there be a working fglrx?
<JustinJoseph> Challenge Me - http://justinjg.mybrute.com :p
<xnguard> Can anyone comment on the progress of getting #297213 resolved, or tell me what I can do to work around it in the meantime?
<ikonia> xnguard: wait for the bug to be resolved, updates will appear in the bug report
<xnguard> ikonia: It's been open kind of a long time now, and it sounds like a real simple fix.  But it still hasn't been touched, and I assume Jaunty GA's going to happen in the next week or so.
<PerryArmstrong> ikonia; the exact error is third party sources disabled...and it asks me to enable it
<ikonia> PerryArmstrong: I've explained the issue
<ikonia> PerryArmstrong: and explained where it is detailed/explained
<ikonia> xnguard: contact the person the bug is assigned to
<ikonia> xnguard: or post for an update in the bug report
<xnguard> ikonia: There's still no one assigned, and the last person to attempt to contact anyone involved was ignored.
<xnguard> All right.
<PerryArmstrong> ikonia; okk
<cwillu> !328442
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 328442
<cwillu> bug 328442
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328442 in tor "Tor 0.1.2.x abandoned by upstream, update to 0.2.0.34" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328442
<marcusdavidus> hello
<marcusdavidus>  anyone make upgrade from intrepid to rc jaunty ?
<marcusdavidus> and dont destroy system
<ikonia> !upgrade > marcusdavidus
<ubottu> marcusdavidus, please see my private message
<Noqq> !upgrade > Noq
<Noqq> !upgrade > Noqq
<ubottu> Noqq, please see my private message
<KyleK> does thenetbook remix support ext4?
<ikonia> KyleK: same as 9.04
<marcusdavidus> this gimme nothing imho ikonia im not so n00b to dont restand how it works etc im asking is anyone DID that
<ikonia> marcusdavidus: if you are unable to read the instructions I suggest you don't upgrade as it will be too much of a risk using a beta product
<marcusdavidus> ikonia im using GENTOO im think im pro im not ask aboute using of beta etc im asking is anyone actually make upgrade to new rc jaunty without problems is so hard to say yes or no jesus
<ikonia> marcusdavidus: how can you be a pro - you've just called yourself a n00b
<marcusdavidus> i called myslef not so n00b
<ikonia> oh, I see
<ikonia> marcusdavidus: well read the instructions, it explains how it works
<marcusdavidus>  only idiot thinks hes ot n00b no one know everything
<ikonia> marcusdavidus: thre are also some interesting reading in the /topic
<canen> anyone here experiencing random X crashes using the opensource ati drivers?
<ikonia> canen: most people I've seen have had positive things to say about them, however I suspect the card specifics have a lot to do with the stability
<marcusdavidus> canen with flash on ?
<canen> it goes to the login scree and when logging in i see a brief glimpse of the screen the way it was before it crashed
<canen> marcusdavidus: doesn't matter
<canen> just crashes randomly
<canen> let me put the backtrace somewhere
<marcusdavidus> canen:  ati drivers open or closed are hmm obpos
<marcusdavidus> obpos > one big piece of sh***
<canen> yeah, i know
<ikonia> marcusdavidus: please conrol your language
<canen> but i can't help it
<marcusdavidus> hmm 1 h 35 m to reconnig lets pray to succefull upgrade kids
<ikonia> marcusdavidus: if you can't say it without swearing - don't say it please.
<canen> http://pastebin.com/m39c8ca0e Xorg.0.log.old
<marcusdavidus> ikonia:  wtf is with u u act like 40 years old mac user
<PerryArmstrong> ikonia; any idea about this http://paste.ubuntu.com/154806/   i didnt find a solution to this is the upgrade manual
<canen> any pointers on the X error?
<canen> really hard to test
<ikonia> PerryArmstrong: don't think there is a backports / proposed repos on that server
<ikonia> PerryArmstrong: disable the reops, try again
<wirechief> canen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<PerryArmstrong> ikonia; reops??
<ikonia> repo's sorry
<canen> wirechief: the log includes a backtrace by default
<wirechief> canen also use RSEIUB if you freeze completely and lock
<canen> it doesn't freeze, just restarts
<wirechief> canen am looking for another wiki for freeze s brb
<phoenixz> Hi there, since the last update of Kubuntu9.04 beta, I have various issues, X won't start normal anymore (complaining about config), sudden computer freezes (only mouse responds), large X CPU usage (>30 percent on average), huge Quassel CPU usage (>60% on average) etc... Anybody here who might know something about these issues?
<wirechief> canen oh ok
<wirechief> canen do you want to chat in inquery ?
<PerryArmstrong> ikonia; how do i disab;e the repos??
<canen> you mean /msg?
<PerryArmstrong> ikonia; how do i *disable the repos??
<wirechief> canen see my query box
<wirechief> canen see my query tab
<canen> nope, hold on
<wirechief> canen you might need to be registered ;)
<canen> i am registered
<BluesKaj> PerryArmstrong, why do want to disable the repos ?
<PerryArmstrong> BlusKaj; i get this error while upgrading to 9.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/154806/  i have commented the backports after pasting this error...
<PerryArmstrong> BluesKaj; i get this error while upgrading to 9.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/154806/  i have commented the backports after pasting this error...
<yow|x2> anyone have a solution for the intel video card driver freezing? It's driving me nuts (especially since it was fixed a few package releases back)
<BluesKaj> PerryArmstrong, those are the wrong repos ...dunno where you got them but , this is my sources.list and it works . Maybe you should copy and paste it into yours. http://paste.ubuntu.com/154814/
<PerryArmstrong> BluesKaj; are you sure that your code will work even for mine
<BluesKaj> delete the text in yours , it's all off the main server , no locales to interfere
<BluesKaj> our servers here are so slow i don't bother witrh them, hence the "main"
<PerryArmstrong> Blueskaj; okk so i'll delete the whole text and place yours....will this be safe
<BluesKaj> yes, it's std stuff
<GrimmVarg> hi guys, Im  trying to install ubuntu 9.04-64bit on my macbook pro. But now for the second time it has stoppet at a fatal error trying to install grub.. on /dev/sda3, has anybody experienced this before?
<CrocoJet> I am getting this message when trying to print "unable to open the initial device, quiting". Any idea to solve this problem ?
<PerryArmstrong> Blueskaj; thansk
<PerryArmstrong> thanks
<SuperQ> While testing Jaunty on my machine I had a frequent random graphics driver lockups with the free NV driver
<SuperQ> I booted to single user and installed the nvidia binary driver, no more crashes
<mirco0> hat einer erfahrung mit dem soundsystem unter Ubu 9.04? bekomme ums verecken keinen 5.1 sound (bass/center). auch das umstellen auf 6 channels in der /etc/pulse/daemon.conf wie unter 8.1 funzt nicht. der alsa soundcheck in der bash erkennt aber alles.... alsa mixer zeigt nur stereo regler.......
<zash_> why is tor not in repos?
<cwillu> zash_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/328442
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328442 in tor "Tor 0.1.2.x abandoned by upstream, update to 0.2.0.34" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cwillu> zash_, feel free to complain there
<zash_> cwillu: thanks
<cwillu> zash_, it's marked as "Fix Released" for jaunty, which is... special...
<wirechief> cwillu no crash running the test script for 45 min
<cwillu> wirechief, fancy :)
<wirechief> cwillu amazing the first time i ran it , it crashed immediately
 * wirechief has bug net in hand
<deany> Am i gonna be able to play 3D games in jaunty with my, now unsupported ati 9800?  or is open source good enough to play ut2004
<wirechief> deany ask in #phoronix  someone there might know
<Twigathy> What on earth is pulseaudio doing chewing up 1/3rd of a CPU!?
<Twigathy> (vlc using alsa output (pulse out just freezes vlc :|) + ubuntu+1)
 * deany would like to buy a time machine to stop himself buying ati bs 6 yrs ago
<jchamm> Hi. I need python2.4-imaging for Plone/Zope but there is no installation candidate? :(
<jchamm> Other than that, I love Jaunty!
<jchamm> Jaded Jackass would have been a good name too, though.
<logophobia> hi, I was wondering. I have a setup with an encrypted HD with cryptsetup/LUKS. I just upgraded, it works almost perfectly. The only issue is that, after I typed my password it gets echod plain text to the console, this didn't happen before. I wonder if this is a security issue?
<mbeierl> !de | mirco0
<ubottu> mirco0: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<j00bar> howdy -- i've seen a lot of posts regarding it but no solutions yet -- are problems with ath9k just crapping out after several minutes on jaunty as widespread as it seems?
<j00bar> i said 9k i meant 5k
<pucko-> Hello. Since I upgraded to jaunty beta, I cannot print anything. how would one troubleshoot printing?
<j00bar> pucko: contents of /var/log/cups/
<pucko-> ah
<pucko-> not very helpful message: "SpliX Invalid PPD file version: SpliX V. 2.0.0 but the PPD file is designedfor SpliX V. 2.0.0"
<Pici> heh
<pucko-> but now that I know what I'm looking for I think I found the relevant bug reports...
<archivator> Is it just my configuration or is it by design that the "Device is safe to remove" dialog is no longer a notification?
<awkorama> anybody know something about the press conference with mark shuttleworth today?
<dust> hello, why can't i hear surround in "just only vlc" no other audio/movie players work surround
<dust> cat .asoundrc
<dust> i modified that so i got vlc working surroundly
<dust> did i miss something?
<xb414>  Hello everybody, i just install ubuntu 9.04 on my desktop, but i didn't get the resolution i had under windows (1440x900), can only choose between 4 resolutions ("1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480") --- http://pastebin.com/m63758de2
<a931bw> Is there way to get early beta?
<Pici> a931bw: See topic, we are on the RC now.
<Dougshell> hey guys...the repos that are disabled in the jaunty upgrade will then reenable themselves when the time is right, or do i have to manauly do that
<hallowname> Dougshell: manually :) u added the repos.
<Dougshell> well i mean there already there...
<Dougshell> but they ust say disabled on upgrade to jaunty
<ikus060> Hi, I'm using Jaunty with ext4 and i'm looking for a way to 'ghost' my disk. Anybody have a solution ?
<Dougshell> ghost?
<hallowname> Dougshell: yea, bc there is no jaunty repo for them yet. dont want intrepid packages in ur jaunty install, lol
<deany> clonezilla, but make sure its experimental version, for ext4
<hallowname> ikus060: backup? i use mksquashfs. and rsync sometimes.
<Dougshell> so once the software has a jaunty repo then that will go away on it sokwn
<ikus060> wep, ghost. you don't know ghost ? it's a Disk cloning
<Dougshell> ok i just use dd if/then
<Dougshell> er if/of
<ikus060> hallowname: it's not for backup. I want to change my hdd (from a 80gig to a 250Gig)
<Dougshell> dude use if/of then resize patition
<neorab> If I were to install the RC, will it update to the release (provided I don't do much with it) when it comes or would I have to fiddle around with setting repos and what-not?
<ikus060> Dougshell: well .. isn't there any 'user friendly' application to do it ? I'm not really into dd, if, of ..
<Pici> !final | neorab
<xb414> Hello everybody, i just install ubuntu 9.04 on my desktop, but i didn't get the resolution i had under windows (1440x900), i can only choose between 4 resolutions ("1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480") --- http://pastebin.com/m63758de2
<ubottu> neorab: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<nemo> xb414: your other resolution does seem non-standard
<lymeca> Hey, are there the 4 other repos for jaunty yet?
<ikus060> exept if there isn't any other solution
<Pici> neorab: i.e: yes, it will just update to release.
<nemo> xb414: do you use dual monitors?
<neorab> thank you
<Pici> lymeca: other 4?
<xb414> yes
<lymeca> jaunty-proposed, jaunty-backports, jaunty-security, and jaunty-updates
<php_penguin> Hi, I'm using a fully updated version of 9.04 on amd64 and my processor usage is idling at about 50-55%. there are no programs using anything like that in the system monitor, and the sum of all processes isnt even close to that. is this a common/known problem, any solutions?
<Pici> lymeca: I believe so, I'm not on my Jaunty system to check though.
<deany> ikus060, http://clonezilla.org/download/sourceforge/experimental/iso-zip-files.php
<nemo> xb414: try plugging in the second monitor and firing up System->Administration->Screen Resolution
<nemo> xb414: it'll probably add the virtual screen size necessary
<nemo> assuming your driver supports
<Dougshell> its very user friendly
<Dougshell> do a dd then output to a sr1 error
<deany> use it via usb boot for both my laptops
<nemo> xb414: personally I had the problem that with the virtual screen size, my stupid stupid intel card had horrible performance - couldn't handle the doubling of screen space :-/
<Dougshell> it will take like an hour tops
<xb414> :s sis's stupid too
<nemo> xb414: also.  since I do some dev on hedgewars, we had a user offer this info on setting monitor resolutions manually if gnome doesn't do it for you
<nemo> http://hedgewars.org/faq.html#n1304
<nemo> xb414: FWIW
<nemo> xb414: it should be automatic though
<xb414> thx man ;)
<a931bw> Shiz i'll better wait becausei wana direct update
<php_penguin> Yes, I know, doublepost very naughty, but this is getting annoying: Hi, I'm using a fully updated version of 9.04 on amd64 and my processor usage is idling at about 50-55%. there are no programs using anything like that in the system monitor, and the sum of all processes isnt even close to that. is this a common/known problem, any solutions?
<dust> can someone tell me how to enable surrround to banshee/xine/rythmbox
<dust> vlc has only surround, i edited a file .asoundrc or something.
<Roberth1> hello, uhm I have a pulseaudio issue, I got no sound and pulseaudio volume control shows that pulseaudio is using null
<archivator> php_penguin: what about console tools (e.g., top)? Gnome System Monitor can be confusing at times..
<php_penguin> archivator: already tried, gnoem system monitor shows the same results at top and ps
<php_penguin> top is shoinwg Xorg at 10% as the highest
<archivator> How do you get that 50% figure then?
<php_penguin> the system monitor panel app
<cwillu> php_penguin, what does top show for sys and wait?
<php_penguin> 21.1% sy, 0.0%wa
<andresmh> since a few updates ago my Jaunty machine graphics feel sluggish.
<andresmh> with or without compiz
<andresmh> ugh
<kernco> flashplugin-nonfree has been a blocked update for a week now.  Is there a reason to not install this update?
<cwillu> php_penguin, and user%?
<php_penguin> 35% ish
<php_penguin> those numbers add up I suppose
<cwillu> so there's your 50% :)
<cwillu> what's the process using 35% ish?
<php_penguin> xorg is using the most, between 10 and 15 avg
<php_penguin> everything below that is < 5%
<cwillu> is there any animation showing right now?
<php_penguin> nope
<cwillu> close the process monitor (not top) if it's open
<php_penguin> its shut
<php_penguin> but the panel app is open
<cwillu> any flash open?
<cwillu> hmm
<php_penguin> no flash
<cwillu> try removing that applet temporarily
<php_penguin> removed
<php_penguin> xorg still at 10-15, 35%us, 19.7%sy
<cwillu> what video chipset?
<php_penguin> nvidia onboard
<archivator> php_penguin: Are you running compiz? Also, are you using any wm other than metacity?
<php_penguin> I am using the Dust theme
<php_penguin> and yes, effects are on normal
<archivator> Try disabling them.
<php_penguin> but, my CPU usage was averaging maybe 5% under 8.10
<php_penguin> and 8.04
<php_penguin> and 7.10
<php_penguin> with effects, and dust since 8.10
<cwillu> php_penguin, that's nice.  Try disabling them.
<cwillu> php_penguin, still need to know if it's compiz that has the new issue or not :p
<php_penguin> using human and no effffects
<cwillu> php_penguin, normal == compiz
<php_penguin> yes, i know
<cwillu> needs to be none to disable compiz
<cwillu> okay
<php_penguin> and its now on "none"
<php_penguin> xorg at 9%
<php_penguin> 34.2%us, 20.3%sy
<cwillu> php_penguin, can you upload a screenshot to imgur?
<php_penguin> i'll upload to my own server, quicker
<cwillu> k
<archivator> php_penguin: out of curiosity, what's the load average?
<php_penguin> http://richardlyon.co.uk/uploadr/uploads/ubuntu-test.png
<andresmh> is human less CPU intensive than other themes?!
<php_penguin> archivator - find out by uptime?
<php_penguin> andresmh - just the default theme so most tested
<archivator> nah, top has it.
<cwillu> andresmh, not really
<php_penguin> so it does
<php_penguin> 2.69, 2.96, 2.85
<andresmh> i hate how after a few weeks of using Ubuntu I always feel the graphics sluggier
 * cwillu pokes BUGabundo with a stick
<BluesKaj> andresmh, could be the powernowd/cpu power saver app at work
<andresmh> BluesKaj, how do I check that? I'm not running with batteries.
<andresmh> I actually wouldn't mind overclocking my CPU for faster performance as most of the time I am running connected to the AC
<BluesKaj> scaling back power so the cpu frq is halved  , cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz
<BUGabundo> cwillu poing back
<dust> Roberth1: there?
 * BUGabundo confesses this is one of the nicest releases ever, but is a bit buggy!
<andresmh> cpuinfo says I'm 800Mhz
<cwillu> BUGabundo, just means 9.10 will be nice :)
<cwillu> feisty was like that too
<andresmh> how can I increase the cpu MHz BluesKaj ?
<BUGabundo> eeh
<BUGabundo> cwillu everyone always thinks that current is worse then previous
<BUGabundo> but general view, testers are reporting jaunty better the ibex.... just a bit of GPU buggy
<php_penguin> BUGabundo: I'm pretty sure someone did a comparison and found that the releases have been getting slower
<BUGabundo> luckly most audio bugs are iron out
<BUGabundo> php_penguin: I don't feel that
<cwillu> php_penguin, compiz is actually a huge perceived performance win, as means applications don't have to redraw on every expose event
<andresmh> I do feel things are slower
<BUGabundo> and have had many other users telling me the same: jaunty is faster, even on older HW
<php_penguin> BUGabundo: I couldn't say for sure seeing as I started off with 7.04 on a laptop after moving from Fedora and then 8.04 on this desktop
<php_penguin> BUGabundo: and I am using Ext4 on the system partition of this system now, and boot times are up by around 10 seconds on all 3 computers
<php_penguin> sorry, I mean they are faster by 10 seconds
<BluesKaj> andresmh, install cpufreq-utils and cpufreqd
<BUGabundo> hehe
<BUGabundo> boots of 10 secs would be nice
<php_penguin> BUGbaundo: this machine boots in 30, from power button Firefox
<andresmh> BluesKaj, from what I'm reading, cpufreq-utils help you slow down to get more battery life?
<cwillu> php_penguin, screenshot still coming?
<php_penguin> http://richardlyon.co.uk/uploadr/uploads/ubuntu-test.png
<BluesKaj> well. not sure what kind of setup you're using
<php_penguin> i posted it ages ago?
<cwillu> php_penguin, that'll teach you to not highlight people
<BluesKaj> BBl
 * cwillu starts hunting for an http://
<BUGabundo> php_penguin: can you isntall bootchart and bootchart-java, hack the rc script and post it for us?
<php_penguin> if you give me some instructions re hacking the rc script?
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> just add a sleep 60 on line 41
<php_penguin> sure
<php_penguin> where is this file I am editing?
<BUGabundo> file is /etc/rc2.d/S99stop-bootchart
<php_penguin> k
<php_penguin> richardlyon.co.uk/uploadr/uploads/ubuntu-test.png
<BUGabundo> that will make bootchart ONLY stop after gdm
<php_penguin> no http ther
<php_penguin> okk
<cwillu> php_penguin, I'm kinda concerned that x-session-manager, dbus-daemon, gconfd-2 and gnome-settings-daemon are all showing up there
<php_penguin> should they not be?
<cwillu> actively using cpu time?  no
<BUGabundo> php_penguin: don't change like 43... let that sleep be
<php_penguin> k
<cwillu> they're all daemons, responding to requests, not doing anything at idle
<php_penguin> right
<php_penguin> this is technically a fresh install last night
<php_penguin> although I kept a bunch of stuff from the previous install
<php_penguin> only reinstalled cos i borked grub :s
<cwillu> php_penguin, you don't have another user logged in do you?
<php_penguin> not as far as I know
<php_penguin> ok, bootchart installed and file hacked
<cwillu> can you put up ~/.xsession-errors?
<BUGabundo> php_penguin: when ever you can, please reboot
<php_penguin> ok wil do in a sec
<BUGabundo> you can also on a 2nd boot profile boot
<BUGabundo> and reboot a 3rd time to compare bootcharts
<php_penguin> http://richardlyon.co.uk/uploadr/uploads/xsession-errors.txt
<php_penguin> gt that link?
<cwillu> yep
<cwillu> php_penguin, just type cw<tab> on the line and I'll see it
<php_penguin> kk
<cwillu> php_penguin, another notable thing is that all of those processes are in the hundreds of megs of virtual
<php_penguin> which is bad?
<cwillu> gnome-panel should not be using 400mb of swap
<php_penguin> mhm
<cwillu> my desktop's been on for a week, and gnome panel is under 100mb
 * BUGabundo checks own for comparion
<cwillu> and gnome-settings doesn't even show up on my top sorted by virt
<php_penguin> ill reboot, back in a minute - start counting now
<BUGabundo> cwillu I have 430 miB in VM for it too
<cwillu> ** (vino-server:4439): WARNING **: Remote Desktop server already running; exiting ...
<cwillu> you have that over and over again
<cwillu> bah, he missed that
<cwillu> BUGabundo, check out his xsession
<cwillu> near the bottom'ish
<cwillu> I think vino-server is getting restarted as fast as it dies
<cwillu> causing that load, and potentially exposing a small memory leak
<php_penguin> back
<cwillu> php_penguin, <cwillu> ** (vino-server:4439): WARNING **: Remote Desktop server already running; exiting ...
<cwillu> <cwillu> you have that over and over again
<php_penguin> yep
<sporkboy> just went to jaunty. gps was on /dev/ttyUSB0. no clue where it is now.
<cwillu> I think vino-server is getting restarted as fast as it dies, causing that load, and potentially exposing a small memory leak
<php_penguin> right
<cwillu> php_penguin, you're freshly rebooted?
<php_penguin> yep
<php_penguin> hard reboot as well
<cwillu> php_penguin, does vino-server still show up in top?
<php_penguin> as in shutdown, power off, power on
<cwillu> and more importantly, does it show up with a changing pid?
<php_penguin> yes
<php_penguin> and yes
<cwillu> there's your problem
<php_penguin> its showing in top and the PID is changing
<php_penguin> how to resolve then?
<cwillu> does the process ring a bell?
<php_penguin> nope, I have no clue what it does or why its there
<cwillu> have you worked with the gnome vnc server before?
<php_penguin> once or twice to view a windows box from afar
<cwillu> fresh install, like a wipe and reinstall, right?
<cwillu> php_penguin, so not the server then
<php_penguin> yes, but I kept most of my folders backed up and reinstated
<php_penguin> probably stupidly
<cwillu> php_penguin, system | preferences | remote desktop -> is allow other users enabled?
<php_penguin> it is
<php_penguin> untick?
<cwillu> php_penguin, well, not really stupid, it should work, but I think that's probably the cause
<cwillu> yes
<php_penguin> ahah unticked and proc usage has dropped like a brick
<cwillu> okay
<cwillu> I'm still curious about something
<cwillu> are you behind a firewall?
<php_penguin> down to 18%
<php_penguin> a router
<php_penguin> which has a hardware firewall
<cwillu> php_penguin, in a terminal, run ps aux|grep -i vnc
<BUGabundo> php_penguin: see /var/log/bootchart/
<php_penguin> ok its sayig:
<php_penguin> rich      7999  0.0  0.0   7528   920 pts/0    R+   20:14   0:00 grep -i vnc
<cwillu> okay, that's fine then
<cwillu> php_penguin, can you give me another screenshot of top?
<php_penguin> sure
<php_penguin> and what am I doing with this bootchart?
<php_penguin> upload?
<php_penguin> http://richardlyon.co.uk/uploadr/uploads/top2.png
<cwillu> php_penguin, yes
<php_penguin> got that firs link?
<cwillu> php_penguin, you've got some flash open I believe, which is murder on cpu usage :p
<cwillu> yep
<php_penguin> yes it is... eurogamer ads :@
<cwillu> php_penguin, flashblock
<php_penguin> http://richardlyon.co.uk/uploadr/uploads/rich-desktop-jaunty-20090420-1.png
<marcreichelt> hi there
<php_penguin> installing...
<php_penguin> thanks for your help guys!
<marcreichelt> is Kubuntu 9.04 RC proposed to be final?
 * cwillu wins again :)
 * BUGabundo pads cwillu back
<marcreichelt> because Plasma seems to be _really_ unstable (hanged up 2 times today during normal use), and the translations are ugly
<BUGabundo> marcreichelt: what do you mean?
<cwillu> php_penguin, if you have any lingering weirdness, make a new user with a nice fresh profile and see if you can duplicate it there
<php_penguin> ok (y)
<cwillu> marcreichelt, what video chipset?
<marcreichelt> Intel
<php_penguin> cpu usage now at 0% :D *hugs* for you
<cwillu> intel has issues :(
<marcreichelt> oh :/
<marcreichelt> nice, the best open 3D drivers available at the moment, and than _that_---
<cwillu> marcreichelt, yep, I know
<BUGabundo> we all know
<rom1v> hi
<cwillu> marcreichelt, perfect storm of xorg 1.6, intel moving to uxa, and us not getting the debugging tools we needed to fix issues until like 2 weeks ago
<BUGabundo> rom1v: hi
<rom1v> it seems that there is a critical bug in linux kernel in jaunty since an upgrade between alpha 4 and alpha 6
<rom1v> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/350268
<cwillu> marcreichelt, pastebin your /var/log/xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf and I'll see if I can point you in a good direction
<rom1v> (my last comments)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 350268 in linux "[Jaunty beta] many ext4-fs errors" [Undecided,New]
<marcreichelt> cwillu: am I right that this is not going to be fixed during 9.04?
<marcreichelt> cwillu: too late, already switched back to my backup of Kubuntu 8.04 :/
<marcreichelt> but it also happend on the live cd, maybe I can get you some information later
<BUGabundo> rom1v: hum new? lean usually tackles linux bugs quite fast
<rom1v> It was modified to "incomplete" since I thought it was an hardware problem
<rom1v> but after several people have the same problem, I tested with intrepid
<rom1v> and it works !
<rom1v> not an hardware problem
<cwillu> rom1v, need to give an unabridged syslog
<cwillu> the whole thing
<rom1v> "unabridged"?
<rom1v> (I'm not english)
<cwillu> rom1v, the whole thing, not just pieces of it
<rom1v> ok, so you want me to reinstall jaunty, then ?
<rom1v> attach the whole syslog?
<cwillu> rom1v, ...
<cwillu> rom1v, a reported bug is almost useless if the reporter isn't around
<BUGabundo> dtchen: humm nice cloak
<bertodsera> Hi! I was installing nfs and got this: http://pastebin.com/m660104a2 Now dpkg seems to be dead. Is there any way out of this?
<cwillu> rom1v, the syslog you posted to the bug is missing alot of vital data
<rom1v> cwillu, I just reinstalled intrepid, that's why I have no jaunty anymore, so I will reinstall and attach syslog. other logs are needed?
<cwillu> rom1v, leave it as a dual boot if you can afford the space and can't just run jaunty exclusively.
<rom1v> no, no problem, I will install a new jaunty
<BUGabundo> php_penguin: boot in 18 secs? not bad!
<cwillu> rom1v, yes, the output of lspci -vvnn, the contents of /var/log/kern.log, and your /etc/fstab
<BUGabundo> and with lot of services
<php_penguin> BUGabundo: yep its quite nice
<cwillu> rom1v, attach those to the bug report, and ping me
<rom1v> ok
<BUGabundo> humm php_penguin you run update-notifier
<drbobb> has anyone noticed bluetooth working only one way?
<php_penguin> BUGabundo: is that bad?
<BUGabundo> 55sec until you can use FF and pidgin
<cwillu> drbobb, I've never noticed bluetooth working at all :p
<BUGabundo> very wellm
<BUGabundo> mine take much longer
<drbobb> ie. i can download stuff from my phone, but can't upload anything to it
<BUGabundo> drbobb: maybe! I ve had trouble 2ways too
<drbobb> cwillu: it worked near perfectly in hardy, at least for file exchange with phones
<BUGabundo> drbobb: now.. I can upload and download...
<BUGabundo> I just can't send from phone to PC
<BUGabundo> aka receive
<cwillu> BUGabundo, I like that band that is vino-server :)
<drbobb> BUGabundo: well that's the function that works just fine for me, both now and in hardy
<drbobb> but i can't upload anything at all, it just fails to work, silently
<BUGabundo> not me
<BUGabundo> so we have oposite limitaions
<peace> ath5k suck a lot
<drbobb> (and I must say I had much more trouble getting bluetooth to work under windows than under kubuntu hardy)
<drbobb> ok I looked up the logs, bluetoothd reports a pin_code_request, but seems unable to find an agent to handle it
<drbobb> suggestions?
<syke> I don't suppose that gcc-snapshot will be updated to 4.4.0-rc1 before jaunty is released?
<dust> i want my surround speakers to work in other applications aswell thanin vlc !!!!
<BUGabundo> TIP: if you want to write an .img !ubuntu image to #USB from !windows, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Mobile/HowTo/ImageWriting#Writing%20a%20usb%20image%20in%20Windows
<ppd> hi. is there anything known about nautilus freezing when opening just about anything in jaunty RC?
<alemani> hello, it seems that after upgrade to 9.04 from 8.10 the system got slower... compiz, gnome-do and etc. htop shows 'normal' behavior...
<alemani> does anyone know if the intel video drivers are ready to go?
<calc> alemani: read phoronix
<calc> alemani: intel decided to break their driver... but there are people working on trying to fix it for Ubuntu
<alemani> calc: ouch!
<alemani> calc: is't under phoronix forums ?
<alemani> *it's
<calc> alemani: phoronix has written articles about it several times actually
<calc> alemani: comparing old intel driver to the new one, and then with greedy option on the new one enabled as well
<icewaterman> jaunty works damn good on amd64
<yoasif> icewaterman: how much ram do you have?
<icewaterman> yoasif: 4GB and i am planning to expand it
<icewaterman> plus i do a lot of scientific computing
<yoasif> ah nice... only 4gb here so i'm still on 32 :)
<icewaterman> its about 25% faster with my cpu on amd64
<yoasif> nice :)
<yoasif> whaaaaaat
<yoasif> where are you getting that stat
<calc> yoasif: 64bit could potentially buy you up to 1GB of usable ram if you already have 4GB on it
<icewaterman> yoasif: i wrote a program for scientific purposes and benchmarked it
<calc> and yes amd64 is faster as well on certain applications
<calc> since amd64 arch has many more usable registers than ia32
<yoasif> calc: how about speed? i read that /most/ apps won't see a speedup, and can even see a slowdown
<calc> yoasif: the number that slow down is probably much less than the number that speed up
<calc> aiui the normal speed up is ~ 10-15% averaged across apps
<icewaterman> calc: besides, it does no longer hurt to use amd64 distro, flash, java-plugin all available
<Tecna> umm...
<yoasif> eh maybe i'll give it a shot for karmic once the toolchain goes live
<Tecna> I'm having problems unmounting my drives again
<yoasif> is flash64 in the repos yet?
<Tecna> $ sudo fuser -k /media/Storage
<Tecna> Cannot stat /media/Storage: Transport endpoint is not connected
<Tecna> I can't even kill the processes
<calc> yoasif: no, but 32bit flash is available and works
<yoasif> ah i had a ton of bugs with that on intrepid on 64
<yoasif> i would have to killall npviewer.bin
<yoasif> soured me on 64 for the time
<calc> hmm well it still breaks occasionaly... of course even on Windows XP I was always having to restart my browser because flash would crash
<calc> from syslog it seems when i have problems with flash it is because it has crashed, it logs the crash messages
<Idespnnr> anyone have info on the severe regressions of xorg-intel video drivers with the new jaunty?
<kklimonda> Idespnnr: nope
<Idespnnr> ok, just thought i would ask.
<calc> yoasif: it also seems that the reason firefox seems to eat so much ram is due to flash, when i turned on flashblock firefox started using much less ram
<icewaterman> Idespnnr: only that because of the regression i didnt install it on my other box :-)
<Idespnnr> haha
<Idespnnr> your referring to the drop in performance right?
<jeiworth> Idespnnr: aha! i knew that that behaviour was not normal, i am getting 35-50% cpu drain from xorg
<jeiworth> xserver, even ;)
<Idespnnr> Switching to UXA fixes it but causes hard locks in xorg every so often...
<yoasif> calc: yeah, understood, i just experienced far more crashes in 64 than with 32
<yoasif> yeah, i already have flashblock and adblock plus installed ;)
<calc> Idespnnr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance
<jeiworth> well, you could just deactivate desktop effects for now, at least that works on kde
 * calc wishes Adobe and Flash would both die
<Idespnnr> I ran Kubuntu for a while, without desktop effects. Didnt cut it
<icewaterman> jeiworth: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta#Known issues you could have known in advance :-)
<calc> even silverlight would be better than the current situation
<BUGabundo> yoasif: not yet #flash64
<yoasif> haha... don't use it ;)
<Idespnnr> calc: thanks. that seems to be exactly what I need
<calc> Idespnnr: basically intel broke their drivers and haven't gotten around to fixing them again yet
<yoasif> i have to find that weird bug with the scrolling/blinking black overlay on youtube videos on jaunty
<Noq> What's the 'sudo...' command to update to Netbook Remix version? I'm running 9.04 of course.
<bronson> Hm, my touchpad supports two-finger and three-finger gestures.
<bronson> (II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right middle double triple
<bronson> Didn't I read somewhere that Jaunty was supposed to use this by default?
<yoasif> another annoying bug
<yoasif> calc: how good are you with tracking down bugs?
<yoasif> or anyone really
<yoasif> trying to provide a better bug report for an obconf error i'm having
 * calc is actually pretty busy and should be getting back to work already :\
<kklimonda> yoasif: what error?
<BUGabundo> Noq: $ update-manager
<BUGabundo> no sudo
<BUGabundo> yoasif: shoot us with extra info
<jeiworth> flash64 works fine here btw
<BUGabundo> here too
<BUGabundo> I just need to remember to manually upgrade every month
<yoasif> BUGabundo: error with obconf?
<BUGabundo> obconf? what's that?
<yoasif> sorry, obmenu, openbox menu configuration tool
<BUGabundo> ahhh don't know anything about that WM
<yoasif> worked fine in intrepid, broken in jaunty
<yoasif> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/obmenu/+bug/336256
<BUGabundo> just that it is light
<Noq> BUGabundo: Ow, someone told me yesterday that some sort of 'sudo...' could do it. With the command you send I can choose the update from Netbook/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336256 in obmenu "not able to launch obmenu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> Noq: upgrade from 8.10 ? or just normal updates already on jaunty?
<yoasif> it just doesn't start... i think it's a python error, but i don't know how to troubleshoot it
<kklimonda> yoasif: I'll work on that
<BUGabundo> yoasif: does .xsessionerros contain anyting ?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: can you let me know more a bit your self?
<BUGabundo> actually, pvt is better
<yoasif> BUGabundo: yes, a ton
<yoasif> should i grep for something
<BUGabundo> yoasif: get kklimonda to help you ... you seem to be in great hands for it!
<yoasif> BUGabundo: thanks!
<yoasif> kklimonda: what should i do? :)
<kklimonda> yoasif: I'll ping you at private.
<guntbert> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Tecna> so, does anyone know why my umount and fuser aren't working??
<Tecna> Anyone?
<Tecna> *crickets*
<BUGabundo> money?
<Tecna> wut
<thiebaude> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Zxcvb> will you be able to upgrade to 9.04 final from 9.04 rc1?
<Tekno> of course
<Tecna> so... no ideas?
<Tekno> just sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Zxcvb> there is no netbook version of rc1, right?
<BUGabundo> Zxcvb: sure there is
<BUGabundo> Tekno: better recommend $ update-manager
<thiebaude> wassup BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> dinner thiebaude
<BUGabundo> bbl
<thiebaude> yup, almost
<thiebaude> enjoy
<thiebaude> BUGabundo: im having fish and chips in a little while
<Zxcvb> all I see are the desktop and alternate images
<Zxcvb> though I would assume the netbook version just sets some flags so things like the openoffice preloader don't run by default
<Definitely> Hey All :)
<JMFTheVCI> zxcvb: I have a netbook (Samsung NC10) but I don't bother with a netbook variant of Ubuntu. I just tailor things to give more screenspace on my 1024x600 res.
<Zxcvb> JMFTheVCI: and set the preloaders not to run automatically, right?
<Zxcvb> JMFTheVCI: preloader/quickloader/etc
<JMFTheVCI> I have open office quick start and gnome-do as my only startups
<JMFTheVCI> the oo-quickstart does make doc opening quicker.
<Zxcvb> JMFTheVCI: and it works ok on only 512mb of ram?
<JMFTheVCI> I have 2GB in my NC10.
<JMFTheVCI> perhaps that the key difference
<Zxcvb> was going to stick kubuntu 9.04 on this old dell
<JMFTheVCI> can't stand the interface on kubuntu.
<cwillu> Zxcvb, openoffice preloader doesn't run by default on any install
<JMFTheVCI> gnome wins hands-down for me.
<JMFTheVCI> xubuntu might be better for you
<cwillu> livecd isn't usable on 256mb, but the installed desktop should work fine on 256mb
<JMFTheVCI> cwillu: yup. you turn this on if needed.
<Zxcvb> can it be any worse than kde 2.x on a p233 with 128mb ram?
<cwillu> I doubt it
 * cwillu pokes the bouncing kde icon with a stick
<rom1v> in qtconfig (jaunty gnome), none of the changes which can be made have any effect on kde4 applications
<rom1v> font size change is not persistent when closing/reopening qtconfig
<rom1v> gui style is saved (I chose GTK+), but have no effect on digikam for example
<Zxcvb> also, is all the stuff necessary to handle dvd playing and such available in the repositories, or is it necessary to compile it yourself?
<calc> Zxcvb: ouch p233 w/128mb ram, reminds me of 1997 :)
<Zxcvb> calc: 4gb hdd
<rom1v> can somebody help me with qtconfig?
<JMFTheVCI> ZX81 & 16K plugin RAM
<Zxcvb> calc: still have it laying around somewhere, along with a thinkpad 755cd (486/100, 40mb ram max, the 32mb ram expansion looks kind of like a pcmcia card)
 * calc likes his thinkpad x200 :)
 * wirechief like his lenovo r61e
<calc> Ubuntu runs fine on it, c2d 2.4ghz, 4gb ram, 500gb hd :)
<eternal_p> hey all..anyone get USB to work with Virtualbox and Jaunty?
<wirechief> calc 500gb drive ?
<Definitely> calc: It also runs fine on my Core2Quad Q6600 2,4 Ghz :)
<calc> wirechief: seagate momentus 7200.4
<calc> wirechief: the thinkpad x200 doesn't come with that, i added it myself
<ienorand> Flash crashes, what bug should I be following for latest info? Does Bug #192888 still apply in jaunty?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192888 in ia32-libs "firefox crashes on flash contents when using libflashsupport" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192888
<Zxcvb> going to try booting from a usb stick via a dos floppy and loadlin for the dell
<calc> wirechief: the does ~ 100MB/s
<calc> er the drive does
<wirechief> calc yes im looking at getting another but 320gb
<Zxcvb> hopefully the usb drivers (which run in 32 bit real mode, I think) won't interfere
<ValentineX> hello any ubuntu jaunty user there?
<wirechief> calc i am probably going to trash vista if i run into room problems
<JMFTheVCI> Val: this is the place
<ValentineX> wirechief: hi u dont use ubuntu?
<wirechief> calc might try it in a vm but only if i can limit its size .
<wirechief> ValentineX: yes, dual boot
<aapzak> ValentineX: most of us probably run Jaunty
<bertodsera> where do I fill a bug for 9.04?
<calc> wirechief: i stick to xp in a vm since it uses much less memory
<ValentineX> JMFTheVCI: oh i have one problem, i am trying to install jaunty from usb but i get error unable to detect cd rom, where i am installing from usb :( jaunty alternate
<calc> wirechief: putting vista in a vm sounds painful
<ValentineX> aapzak: i also want to run :(
<wirechief> calc yes, your right vista is pure pain.
<calc> iirc my xp vm only has 512MB allocated for it and it runs fine, for Vista you really need ~ 2GB :\
<wirechief> calc i have winxp but the disk is scratched :(
<JMFTheVCI> Valentine: Are you sure your BIOS support boot from USB?
<calc> wirechief: there are ways to get a xp cd if you already have a license
<aapzak> ValentineX: I had that problem on an older laptop too, I guess not all machines can boot and install from usb
<BUGabundo> eternal_p: only SUN version supports it... community one doesn't
<ValentineX> JMFTheVCI: yes, i run some steps of installation too keyboard detection etc
<wirechief> calc yes i have a license not sure i can reuse it on a lappy though.
<ValentineX> aapzak: i installed ubuntu 8.10 on my this old pc with usb :(
<ienorand> bertodsera: http://launchpad.net what kind of bug
<ienorand> ?
<calc> wirechief: ah yea depends on what kind of xp license you got
<aapzak> ValentineX: ok, thats weird then
<BUGabundo> ValentineX: its more like, who doesn't! eheh
 * calc has a legitimate VLK
<wirechief> calc yes, well it was a upgrade from win98.. and win3.1
<aapzak> ValentineX: your solution then is to install 8.10 and upgrade to 9.04
<ValentineX> But in third or fourth step... where it tries to copy files from cd rom gives error .. i wonder why it goes to cd rom when i am installing from usb
<JMFTheVCI> valentine: I booted to live version and when ubuntu was running ran the install program. I did not install direct from the USB.
<eternal_p> BUGabundo: that is what I am running..right from the website
<BUGabundo> calc: wirechief OT , ok?
<wirechief> calc the computer it was originally used on is sleeping.
<calc> wirechief: oh if it wasn't a oem install then you can probably wipe it from wherever it is currently installed and install it on the VM legally
<ValentineX> BUGabundo: hey u :D you people introduced linux to me :D
<wirechief> hi BUGabundo
<bertodsera> initramfs-tools breaks dpkg on installing the nfs packages
 * calc hushes about licensing stuff
<BUGabundo> ValentineX: ehehe
<BUGabundo> nice to know
<wirechief> BUGabundo:  OT ?
<bertodsera> ienorand: but I'm seeing quite a lot of stuff already there about initramfs-tools
<BUGabundo> off topic
<BUGabundo>  ! ot | wirechief
<ubottu> wirechief: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<wirechief> k
<BUGabundo> ValentineX: your nick is not strange to me! where do I know you from '?
<bertodsera> anyway, nothing a "sudo dpkg --remove -a" won't cure
<wirechief> j #unbuntu-offtopic
<wirechief> oop
<JMFTheVCI> calc: the windows xp license allows you to run one instance of XP. If you run it in a VM then that is OK. As long as you do not run it somewhere else at the same time
 * BUGabundo hands a / to wirechief
<ValentineX> aapzak: i have slow net these days otherwise that was my option too, to upgrade from 8.10 to jaunty, but i want to try ext4 :)
<ValentineX> BUGabundo: jaiku :D
<calc> JMFTheVCI: iirc the licensing for OEM installs on computers is more restrictive than that, but it is OT, so i'm not going to discuss it any further :)
<calc> plus the key that is on the bottom of computers/laptops is not the same key as is used to actually install, you have to use magic jelly bean to get that one
<calc> and iirc the key on the label isn't even valid
 * calc hushes now
<JMFTheVCI> calc; now you're in dodgy time.
<BUGabundo> ValentineX: ahhh eehe
<BUGabundo> calc: again ? :)
<drbobb> OK... I tried to solve my issues with Jaunty's video driver by downgrading xserver-xorg + dependencies to the hardy versions.. And it's almost worked, except that now my keyboard is acting funny ;-/
<BUGabundo> JMFTheVCI: don't pull by him....
<JMFTheVCI> ?
 * calc just told JMFTheVCI the rest via privmsg
<BUGabundo> eeheh
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> not that I don't like it, I do, but its OT
<BUGabundo> don't want to see "you know you" start issuing more kicks
<drbobb> AltGR seems to be sending enter, arrow keys, Home/End etc are not being read correctly either
<aapzak> drbobb: which video vdriver do you use?
<drbobb> SiS
<drbobb> Now broken keyboard handling is rather unexpected.. any ideas?
<aapzak> didn't know there was anything else besides ati, nvidia and intel
<thiebaude> i was waiting for an intel
<BUGabundo> SiS ??? does it even work?
<drbobb> aapzak: you must be very young
<thiebaude> intel doesn't either
<aapzak> drbobb: or very old :)
<BUGabundo> drbobb: did you have to disable ACPI for it to work?
<drbobb> aapzak: too youg to have bought a laptop 4 ys ago
<calc> intel usually works except when they decide to break their driver for 2.5/2.6
<drbobb> BUGabundo: no I didn't
<calc> it probably still works better than SiS though :\
<BUGabundo> eheh calc
<thiebaude> i dont know been using this intel since 6.06
<aapzak> drbobb: I'm rather old, owned a voodoo once :)
<calc> thiebaude: intel on 9.04 is broken to varying extent depending on your chipset
<drbobb> BUGabundo: I use noapic on the kernel command line, but I forgot what issue that solves
<JMFTheVCI> I have intel graphics and I am up-to-date with all fixes. No graphics crashes. Is there something particular that is causing your issues.
<voss> Im so happy I got WOW 3.1 working with wine and I found out ubuntu 9.04 automagically detected my samsung printer!
<thiebaude> x freezes
<calc> JMFTheVCI: not always crashes, it also is much slower than 8.10 for many users
<aapzak> JMFTheVCI: how up-to-date are you? I have many issues with G965
<thiebaude> im using 9.04 now but only through blackbox
<BUGabundo> see my master bug 348626
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348626 in network-manager "SiS laptop only boots with noacpi and wifi wont work" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348626
<calc> i think most of the crashing issues for intel 9.04 have been resolved but there are probably others still being worked on
<drbobb> SiS worked pretty well back in Hardy.. dunno about Intrepid, skipped that release.. in Jaunty, it works but the screen flickers too much
<voss> Whats even funnier, Wow works better in WINE once you get it working than it does in vista!
<victim> how do I install the ATI 9.4 drivers (or are they already installed)?
<calc> a few weeks ago it would crash every resume for me on intel 4500
<histo> pulseaudio still jacked up
<thiebaude> calc: i ordered the 9.04 cd, so i'll do a fresh install
<JMFTheVCI> I have  Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03). I don't think I have seen any slowdown.
<histo> this will be a big issue when release comes
<aapzak> I just cannot run KDE on 9.04 with my G965]
<calc> thiebaude: ok
<Zxcvb> voss: many apps work in wine but not at all in vista
 * calc probably has the 9.04 iso on his desktop already
<calc> as the call for testing already went out
<BUGabundo> I forgot to make my special CD request
<drbobb> But what about the keyboard issue? still waiting for ideas.. If I can fix that, I'll be happy for a good while
<thiebaude> calc: im pretty sure ubuntu will reconize the intel out of the box
<BUGabundo> now marilize will never ship mine in time :(
<aapzak> JMFTheVCI: gnome wihout compiz on EXA works fine
<calc> thiebaude: yes it recogonizes the intel video cards but they don't work very well... due to intel themselves breaking their driver
<thiebaude> BUGabundo: i've been ordering the cd's since 6.06
<BUGabundo> me 2
<calc> thiebaude: read phoronix articles about the situation if you want to know details
<aapzak> calc: multiple problems on intels
<JMFTheVCI> aapzak: I have gnome with compiz and it works fine.
<calc> i just grab the cd's at UDS each time :)
<BUGabundo> I spend more CDs then our LoCoTeam
<aapzak> JMFTheVCI: no huge memload after a while?
<JMFTheVCI> aapzak, not that I have noticed.
<BUGabundo> calc: if you pass along North of Portugal leave me a few
<voss> Can you use a amd quad-core with 533 memory?
<JMFTheVCI> I only have 2GB and it rarely swaps.
<aapzak> JMFTheVCI: gnome seems to run alright, KDE however, swapping starts within half an hour of KDEing
<calc> BUGabundo: i'll be flying over it but i doubt they will open the door for me :)
<BUGabundo> JMFTheVCI: want me to lend you my email client and inbox?
<aapzak> JMFTheVCI: and it will be X which is huge then
<thiebaude> haha
<calc> BUGabundo: UDS in may is in Barcelona :)
<BUGabundo> Mem:          3895       3635        260          0         69       1340
<BUGabundo> calc: I know! if it was cheaper, I would go
<JMFTheVCI> apzak: KDE was total pants for me. chucked it after 15 mins.
<BUGabundo> but out of a job is hard to pay for 5 days in (expensive) barcelona
<BUGabundo> JMFTheVCI: I really wish you stop putting down KDE4
<aapzak> JMFTheVCI: I'm always switching between Gnome and KDE, they both have things I like
<JMFTheVCI> <ducks> Sorry.
<thiebaude> lol
<calc> BUGabundo: yea :\
 * Twigathy waves his little xfce4 flag c-c
<Zxcvb> not sure about 4.2, but kde 4.x used to require hand editing config files for lots of stuff you could easily do in kcontrol in 3.x
<thiebaude> and i wave my blackbox flag,lol
<yoasif> KDE4 is slower than GNOME right?
<Twigathy> I use ratpoison on the machines up at uni because they have somewhat limited screen real estate :)
<aapzak> yoasif: not neccesairy
<Zxcvb> yoasif: for now mabye, but gnome will be slower once the .net rewrite is finished
<thiebaude> yoasif: i think it is
<aapzak> kde4 is pretty fast
<aapzak> depending on you videocard :)
<Zxcvb> yoasif: assuming they actually go ahead and rewrite all of gnome in .net/C#
<yoasif> heh well i just use gnome-panel in openbox
<yoasif> and gtk apps otherwise
<yoasif> so KDE looks a lot slower than what im doing now
<aapzak> :)
<aapzak> you might be right, building of the screen takes a lot of time, konsole doesn't scroll as high speed as gnome-terminal
<calc> Zxcvb: what .net rewrite?
<aapzak> konqueror scrolls slower than firefox
<yoasif> aapzak: i'm not a huge fan of compositing, seems to be buggy and slower
<aapzak> kate is a fantastic editor but again, scolls slow
<aapzak> yoasif: me neither
<calc> Zxcvb: only a couple of pieces of gnome are written in .net and i haven't heard of any plans for anything else to be
<yoasif> calc: he means mono
<aapzak> yeah
<Zxcvb> calc: they were talking about rewriting gnome to be based on mono/.net/c#
<calc> yoasif: i know
<Zxcvb> calc: no C or C++ at all
<calc> Zxcvb: where?
<aapzak> bad idea
 * calc thinks maybe some non-developer crackpot talked about it perhaps ;-)
<yoasif> isnt that just gnome 3, and even then, just the "desktop" portion?
<olaf-vom> hi everyone -- just upgraded to 9.04-rc, but it seems my nvidia geforce 6150 is broken. (only rather basic graphics-driver.) not sure on how to configure xorg.conf-less X ... any idea you could give me?
<BUGabundo> I think you guys are confusing WMs
<calc> gnome 3 is definitely not a rewrite in MONO
<yoasif> i still doubt that kde will be faster, mono is not horribly slow or anythng
<BUGabundo> KWIN is much lighter then COMPIZ
<aapzak> I dislike building a ground for .net
<Zxcvb> calc: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2002/02/01/gnome_to_be_based/
<calc> gnome 3.0 is for the most part just a deprecation of old bad libraries not used any more or that shouldn't be being used anymore
<yoasif> is kwin less buggy than compiz?
<aapzak> BUGabundo: kwin != compiz?
<calc> Zxcvb: quoting a 7 year old article, eh?
<yoasif> xfce's composition seems pretty stable to me
<BUGabundo> aapzak: of course
<calc> Zxcvb: perhaps the article is wrong? ;-)
<Zxcvb> or they decided against it
<BUGabundo> gnome 3.0 will try to rewrite system libs, that are still in ANSI C
<calc> Zxcvb: i think miguel wanted it but no one else did so it never happened
<aapzak> BUGabundo: then I think kwin is much slower, at least on my intel
<BUGabundo> aapzak: shouldn't! kwin is supposed to take advanted of QT
<Zxcvb> calc: yeah, rewriting gnome from scratch would be a pain
<calc> Zxcvb: iirc it took 4+ years from that article before the first bit was added that used mono (tomboy)
<aapzak> kwin compositing is much more clasier though
<BUGabundo> Zxcvb: KDE did that! the rewrote everything and ported apps
<badfish69> 3 days right?
<aapzak> BUGabundo: I cannot run kwin+candy on EXA
<calc> Zxcvb: and rewriting a desktop into something slow like java, .net, or python is insane
<aapzak> compiz runs very smooth on EXA
<BUGabundo> badfish69: around that, yes
<calc> BUGabundo: and KDE still hasn't gotten back to the functional level of kde 3.5 several years later
<Zxcvb> calc: like emacs, nice (if slow) OS but needs a text editor
<BUGabundo> 2 years, 4 cycles
<BUGabundo> 4.3 and 4.5 are expected to be Stable
<aapzak> BUGabundo: I really like the KDE progress but its far from good enough to use at work
<aapzak> and I am/was a KDE fanboy :)
<yoasif> QT is so ugly by default though :(
<aapzak> noway
<yoasif> never really managed to make it look nice
<BUGabundo> QT you are talking about SKIN... QT is much more then that
<aapzak> taste , lets discuss taste :)
<aapzak> besides, I think QT apps look very good
<mphill> qt and gtk both make my eyes bleed
<BUGabundo> aapzak: lets not!
<yoasif> hehe
 * BUGabundo renames +1 to offtopic
<aapzak> :)
<calc> BUGabundo: well it goes away in 4 days anyway :)
<aapzak> its a bit on-topic
<mphill> they both look like motif to me
<Yakibeef> How can i update to jaunty?  I have my software sources set to normal, but I do not get an option to upgrade
<BUGabundo> Yakibeef: $ update-manager -d
<BUGabundo> please READ the release notes
<BUGabundo> Yakibeef: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<Yakibeef> Thank you much
<aapzak> seems to me reading a releasenote should be easier than droppin into irc channel, fubby
<aapzak> funny
<yoasif> so when is ubuntu going to look better than osx? ;)
<aapzak> hehehe
<mphill> soon
<aapzak> never
<mphill> no way
<mphill> gtk 3.0
<yoasif> i dunno ive seen some of the stuff for karmic
<yoasif> not really liking it too much
<mphill> yoasif: what have you seen?
<aapzak> best designers work @ apple
<BUGabundo> aapzak: ohh that's low
<calc> yoasif: 1-2 years probably :)
<aapzak> BUGabundo: is it?
<calc> ubuntu is getting more designers all the time :)
<aapzak> OSX has been looking like this for years
<mphill> gnome 3.0 and gtk will probably be a huge push in the right direction
<calc> the first bits of the work are going in to 9.04
<aapzak> I really like the new notifications
<yoasif> mphill: cant find it atm, just some mockups for some new themes
<yoasif> on wiki
<BUGabundo> calc: canonical just didn't get Nuno Pinheiro!
<calc> prior to 9.04 there weren't really anyone working on desktop design for Ubuntu
<BUGabundo> that guy works REALLY well
<mphill> the new themes in jaunty are slick
<mphill> dust
<BUGabundo> not cheap, but wonderful work
<aapzak> Nuno isn't at apple either, right? Did he do Oxygen?
 * BUGabundo hates how dark human looks on white
<BUGabundo> aapzak: he did, him and his team
<yoasif> ew oxygen looks like crap
<aapzak> :)
<BUGabundo> I really should file a bug on Dark Theme
<yoasif> i much prefer shiki colors and the like
 * BUGabundo punchs yoasif
<aapzak> oxygen looks very very good
<calc> BUGabundo: they are hiring for several other DX people currently
 * BUGabundo goes read Code of Conduct
<yoasif> oxygen looks like a shoddy copy of osx sorry
<calc> iirc Ken, current artwork guy, worked on oxygen as well
<aapzak> I love OSX and I like oxygen a lot
<yoasif> kde4 looks like a really weird looking mix of osx and 7
<BUGabundo> calc: don't know him
<aapzak> yoasif: I guess thats the chosen direction
 * calc doesn't like oxygen theme much either.. but the people who made the icons definitely know what they are doing
<yoasif> for karmic, really? thats so lame :(
<BUGabundo> but I had the chance to co-organize TOKAMAK and have 16 KDE core devs with me for 5 days WOOT
<yoasif> i mean, i love os x but we need something NICER not something that looks like a shoddy ripoff :/
<thiebaude> windows 7 copied kde
<aapzak> point for thiebaude
<yoasif> thiebaude: yeah, but it still manages to look better (and i really dont like msft)
<aapzak> OSX invented the eye-candy, gnome/kde/compiz challenge osx, 7 copies :)
<calc> there are some MS patents that actually reference KDE work, been a while since i saw it though so i can't remember the patent number
<thiebaude> i cant run win7 and sure cant vista with 512mb
<calc> thiebaude: win7 seems to take less resources than vista, but i am not sure how much less
<drbobb> I just loaded jaunty on a 5+ year-old HP compaq laptop. Unfortunately, inserting a PCMCIA wifi card makes the kernel panic
<thiebaude> calc: true
<yoasif> calc: more than xp, less than vista
<thiebaude> calc win7 1gb
<yoasif> not a bad OS overall, my machine suspends perfectly using it
<calc> and Ubuntu less than all of them (at least once xp has a virus scanner/etc)
<aapzak> I think OSX is the heaviest, the slowest
<yoasif> unlike ubuntu
<aapzak> but noone cares about that with osx, funny ey?
<yoasif> aapzak: osx is faster than gnome, surprisingly
<calc> ubuntu takes ~ 250MB booted into Gnome
<aapzak> yoasif: is it?
<yoasif> (same hardware, tried it)
<thiebaude> calc: thats why i use blackbox
<calc> drbobb: do you have the laptop running the newest bios available?
<aapzak> then I need a new iMac, the machine anoys me
<yoasif> yeah, i have some older vintage boxes (3ghz p4 is now vintage)
<thiebaude> most of the time i have 300mb free ram
<drbobb> calc: I have no idea
<yoasif> but osx definitely runs faster than gnome on it
<calc> drbobb: could be a port resource issue that possibly could be fixed with a newer bios
<calc> my wife's computer is pretty old, athlon64 3200+, 2gb ram, 250gb hd
<aapzak> yoasif: I've got the first Intel mac, it makes me wait a lot :(
<drbobb> calc: the reason it was free to play with was that i tried to reinstall XP on it and failed, the windows installer faild to reformat the hdd
<yoasif> i want more focus on speeding stuff up, heh
<calc> drbobb: ah
<BUGabundo> calc: last time I tried a daily image on my laptop 64bits, after boot took 234MiBs
<siegie> yoasif: osx must only work one kind of pc, while ubuntu works on ...
<BUGabundo> calc: that's *old* ? LOL
<thiebaude> xp used the least ram because the min is 64mb
<drbobb> so I threw Ubuntu at it to see if I can trigger a drive failure there. Nothing so far
<yoasif> siegie: i know that, but os x on the same hardware is faster than gnome
<yoasif> thats all that really matters at the end of the day in the speed question
<siegie> yoasif: linux can be optimized, remember the 3 seconds boot?
<calc> BUGabundo: i'm supposed to give her my current computer around the end of the year
<aapzak> siegie: the point was that I claimed OSX was slow
<calc> BUGabundo: c2d e6300, 4gb ram, 500gb hd
<aapzak> and yoasif knows I was wrong :)
<yoasif> hehe
<calc> thiebaude: yea but xp in practice uses 400MB+ at boot after loading a few apps on it
<calc> thiebaude: esp virus scanners, heh
<drbobb> I still need some help.. what has changed so seriously about keyboard handling in recent releases? on my keyboard, mapping of PgUp/PgDn/Home/End etc is all messed up
<siegie> aapzak: then apple does a verry bad job, with the advantages they have :)
<thiebaude> calc: yup
<aapzak> siegie: I was wrong
<calc> BUGabundo: well the athlon64 3200+ is 5 years old now
<thiebaude> calc: im glad i only have ubuntu 9.04 on this computer
<thiebaude> a 9.04 that doesn't work,lol
<BUGabundo> calc: my old desktop is a AMD 1.9+ with 512MiBs of ram
<BUGabundo> old laptop is a PM 1.7 with 1GiB of RAM
<yoasif> i remember when linux was faster than osx ... on my b&w g3, os x 10.1 vs yellow dog linux...
<calc> BUGabundo: i had something like that for my previous computer to my wife's current one, oct 2001, athlonxp 1800+, 1GB ram (iirc), 2 100GB HD
<yoasif> even without a propietary graphic driver
<yoasif> gnome etc have gotten more bloated as osx has slimmed down
<yoasif> (bw g3 @ 350mhz)
<calc> yoasif: macos 10.5 runs faster on your b&w g3 than 10.1 ?
 * calc thought current osx didn't even still run on ppc
<aapzak> I believe 10.5 is the last ppc osx
<yoasif> calc: nope... 10.2/3 ran faster than 10.1 though
<yoasif> and l0.5 does run on ppc, slower though than 10.4
<calc> yoasif: ubuntu 9.04 runs faster than older Ubuntu (except for Intel braindamage)
<thiebaude> haha
<yoasif> calc: where are the speedups coming from? upstream, i assume?
<badfish69> intel braindamage?
<yoasif> im seeing stuff on the forums about slowdowns though
<thiebaude> badfish69: i815
<aapzak> I guess a lot depends on how much memory you have'
<yoasif> im sure we'll see more of those once jaunty is stable
<calc> yoasif: boot speedup was from ubuntu itself, the other parts mostly from upstream and compiler improvements
<yoasif> boot speedup concerns me less than my suspend not working ;) sucky to have a laptop without working suspend
<calc> yoasif: probably most of the things you are seeing wrt slow downs are due to people having intel video... which slowed down a LOT on 9.04 due to intel screwing up their driver
<aapzak> yoasif: even ... if suspends works, we don't care about boot time at all
<calc> yoasif: if you had been around to do the suspend/resume testing ~ 1-2 months ago when the call went out yours would work
<yoasif> bah... what call? :p
<yoasif> ill start hanging out here more though
<calc> yoasif: there was a large push to make sure suspend/resume worked on every persons laptop that tested it
<yoasif> maybe it can get it fixed for karmic
<calc> yoasif: it was on the ubuntu mailing lists
<yoasif> calc: yeah, who do i contact about that *now*
<yoasif> yeah, i need to get on those too :/
<calc> yoasif: uh probably should contact ogasawara
<aapzak> I think Intel is working very hard on rigoreus changes in their drivers
<BUGabundo> my hibernate works, but 50% of the time it won't power off
<aapzak> I hope we'll see lot of improvement soon, they release quite often
<calc> aapzak: yea its just taking a lot longer than expected (i suppose) and has been broken for 6 months or so
<BUGabundo> plus I get a trace back on shutdown 80% of the time
<BUGabundo> I wish I had a better phone camera to take a pic
<calc> also file bugs about your problems in launchpad :)
<yoasif> calc: how? email?
<yoasif> calc: already done
<calc> yoasif: yea or via irc
<aapzak> calc: isn't intel the most progressive video driver developer? one day we will be very happy with intel
<yoasif> yeah i'm not worried about intel, they support linux a good deal
<calc> aapzak: yea eventually we will be but after they have made desktop linux unusable for a while :\
<calc> someone forward ported the old intel 2.4 x driver so that might work well enough for this release cycle
<aapzak> calc: I don't know what you need, but without too much eye candy it works fine?
<yoasif> calc: that is crap and you know it. it's up to the distros to make sure things work for end users
<calc> aapzak: oh it works fine for me, but anyone who does compositing or 3d it is EXTREMELY slow for
<yoasif> shuttleworth says this as well, so it's not like i'm spreading heresy
<calc> aiui if you have compiz on it is very slow for most users, i hate compiz and always turn it off, so i don't see many issues myself
<aapzak> calc: actually, compiz works very smooth, even with EXA without any options
<voss> calc, which intel driver is having the problem?
<thiebaude> aapzak: i even tried AccelMethod and UXA and it made it worse
<aapzak> voss: x3100, g965 , that family
<BUGabundo> calc: humm i like it
<calc> yoasif: so... intel 2.4 didn't work at all with new xorg, the intel driver that works with new xorg just plain doesn't work, and so no blame at all rests with upstream... sure
<thiebaude> it couldn't even finish booting
<BUGabundo> for many months and releases I disabled it too
<aapzak> thiebaude: that made my laptop unstable, huge memload on X
<BUGabundo> until I got it exaclty was I want Compiz working
<cwillu> thiebaude, uxa with vsync on will be horrible
<thiebaude> aapzak: i have 9.04 and cant even use it
<BUGabundo> now it's a TOOL more then Fancy stuff
<calc> the situation was so bad that someone finally stepped up and ported intel x 2.4 driver to new xorg so people could have something halfway reliable to use
<voss> aapzak, I have a dell mini 9, it uses 945 chipset. All the rest of my stuff is nvidia
<BUGabundo> plus it helps me "sell" Ubuntu
<thiebaude> im glad im able to get to a boot menu
<calc> voss: the intel driver, it breaks in different ways depending on the chipset you have apparently on 965 it breaks pretty badly
<aapzak> voss: then you have the same intel issues we're talking about
<thiebaude> i mean log in screen
<calc> afaik there is only one main intel driver - xserver-xorg-video-intel
<thiebaude> x freezes and then the mouse freezes
<voss> aap, I havent had any problems so far with my mini and 9.04
<aapzak> voss: depends on what you do
<aapzak> UXA is a problem
<aapzak> and EXA performs badly
<voss> aap, 945 doesnt do much 3d stuff anyway
<aapzak> I cannot run KDE on this laptop
<thiebaude> aapzak: but ubuntu 8.10 is great
<aapzak> I love 9.04 too :)
<aapzak> It's just like walking on thin ice, I manage to keep it running but I wish it was easier
<aapzak> it is a matter of time
<aapzak> overal this release is very pretty
<aapzak> and intel will fix this driver
<voss> aapzak, No pretty is 9.04 NBR!
<thiebaude> aapzak: amazing thing about linux, even though i cant use the 9.04 kernel, i can still use linux
<thiebaude> no way windows can do that
<voss> 9.04 NBR is gorgeous!
<aapzak> thiebaude: you lost me :)
<thiebaude> aapzak: i can get to a log in screen and choose gnome or blackbox
<voss> I only wish Dell would use it on their mini 9 and 10s
<voss> KDE has been problematic since 4.0 anyway
<thiebaude> aapzak: and gnome would be the wrong choice
<yoasif> anyone in here a packager?
<aapzak> voss: like Intel, kde has a nice future, won't take too long
<aapzak> thiebaude: you confused me with the 9.04 kernel :)
<voss> aapzak, the problem is KDE has a lot of nice features, features that should have waited for kde 4.5 :)
<yoasif> i installed jwm but it doesn't create a new entry in the login prompt
<thiebaude> aapzak: i think i didn't say that right,lol
<aapzak> voss: maybe they released too early, but how else are you going to get beta/test users?
<aapzak> it comes with the model
<dotblank> hey Anyone noticeing the gtk 2.6 filechooser save dialog is really slow and takes 20 secs to open?
<thiebaude> aapzak: i was wondering should they delay it like they did with 6.06
<dotblank> with OO.org save dialog is very very slow
<AaronMT> dotblank: Where is this dialog?
<dotblank> As well as inkscape
<aapzak> thiebaude: thisone is hard, when will the driver be alright? I would not delay I think
<thiebaude> aapzak: and i wonder will future releases be like this
<dotblank> This is weird cause the open dialog is normal
<aapzak> thiebaude: I guess its always possible that not everything is working 100%
<thiebaude> im going to check if i have 9.04 updates
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: I did ! a bunch too
<thiebaude> oh ok
<thiebaude> i have none,:-(
<aapzak> just a couple here
<Jordan_U> I get a grub error about "unsupported executable format" when trying to boot 2.6.28-11
<Z3ro3X> I've been having random (all though rare) hard lock ups after installing ubuntu 9.04 with / as ext4.  Is this from the new file system or running the RC of ubuntu?
<aapzak> btw, I'm looking forward to the xorg fix which fixes the memory leak when using UXA. How can I find out if this upstream fix is already in Ubuntu?
<aapzak> Z3ro3X: I've had some lockups (not really, but heavy swapping) on Intel gfx + kde
<BUGabundo> Z3ro3X: talk to cwillu. he is our resident speciallist on those bugs
<Z3ro3X> cwillu, Hey.
<BUGabundo> YAY net split
<Z3ro3X> I think I just felt a great disturbance in the force.
<Jordan_U> Z3ro3X, Known bug with ext4, unfortunately won't be fixed by release ( or at least doesn't look like it will be )
<Z3ro3X> Jordan_U, But is it related to ext4 or a bug in the RC?  That's what I want to know.
<Othor> are nautilus scripts broken? none of mine are working
<Othor> i tried to make a simple python script that just displays the value of NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS in a message box, but it didn't show on the screen
<syke> hi
<syke> any Canonical folks around?
<BUGabundo> syke: a few
<BUGabundo> why? does it matter?
<syke> I noticed a bug in pmccabe 2.5: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/19404556/pmccabe_2.4%2Bnmu1_2.5.diff.gz
<syke> -echo "\nAnalyzing $newdir ...\c" >&2
<syke> +prnitf "\nAnalyzing %s ..." "$newdir" >&2
<syke> the second line is supposed to be printf
<BUGabundo> so what you want is a LP dev
<BUGabundo> syke: try #launchpad
<BUGabundo> or file a bug
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> has the art team made their contributions yet?
<syke> LP dev?
<syke> oh, launchpad
<aapzak> meoblast001: I think it looks amazing, I'd say they did ;)
<meoblast001> new sounds?
<meoblast001> tell me new sounds or i'll pop my brain out the back of my skull
<aapzak> meoblast001: I never use sounds
<meoblast001> aapzak: like the login sounds?
<aapzak> ah, still the same I guess
<aapzak> meoblast001: as little OS sound as possible
 * meoblast001 shoots himself
<aapzak> meo?
<aapzak> meoblast001?
<Othor> are nautilus scripts broken? none of mine are working
 * meoblast001 has been getting sick of the same sound for the past 2 years
 * aapzak always disables those sounds
<BluesKaj> i just disable the dumb sounds
<aapzak> meoblast001: I do that since the windows jungle sound theme :)
<yoasif> i don't get why sounds are even on by default
<meoblast001> aapzak: why can't we have something new every 5 years?
<meoblast001> if 9.10 doesn't have new sounds.. i'm making them
<meoblast001> and i'll force everyone to like them
<meoblast001> >:)
<aapzak> :)
<BUGabundo> I had my sounds disalbe for 2 years
<meoblast001> i'll file a brainstorm entry "New Freaking Sounds.. AHHH"
<BUGabundo> brought them back 3 weeks ago
<aapzak> the woman I married uses sounds on her msgr, every login/logout produces sound, annoys the %@@& out of me
<mrwes> divorce her
<void^> married, past tense. see the problem there?
<mrwes> :)
<aapzak> I can hear my own laptop reboots through her machine :)
<meoblast001> aapzak: so that means you would vote yes for new sounds?
<syke> will gcc-snapshot be updated to GCC 4.4 RC1?
<aapzak> void^: to marry, is a one time activity, which happened in the past :)
<meoblast001> aapzak: and lasts a life time :P
<Othor> anyone else having issue with nautilus scripts?
<aapzak> meoblast001: I never use sounds, could not care less :)
<aapzak> meoblast001: exactly
<BUGabundo> aapzak: divorce her?
<aapzak> hehehe, no way
<BUGabundo> Othor: please stop asking , ok?
<BUGabundo> aapzak: she is that good?
<meoblast001> who agrees with me that the Linux kernel needs to support something like DLL's... where you can basically put SO's in the directory of the executable?
<aapzak> she's interesting :)
<BUGabundo> can you lend her to me for a while?
<BUGabundo> meoblast001: those are called Modules!
<Othor> BUGabundo, sorry i thought this was a support channel
<aapzak> BUGabundo: we'll see :)
<BUGabundo> Othor: it is! asking it 4 times is just "noise"
<coppro> random question: What is with libklibcgoobledegookblabla.so?
<meoblast001> BUGabundo: so suppose i make a game engine... with multiple versions for each game that uses it.... so i can't make a libmygameengine..... i need to include the .so with the executable.. and each game needs to have it's own mygameengine.so
<Mrafrohead> howdy
<calc> meoblast001: why would the kernel need to do something instead of the linker?
 * BUGabundo felt blasted with meoblast001 sentence
<BUGabundo> Mrafrohead: hey
<meoblast001> BUGabundo: making fun of my name?
<BUGabundo> meoblast001: no....
<Mrafrohead> I was referred here from #ubuntu on EFNET.  I am running into a problem with auto-logon.  it is not logging in, instead seems to sit at a black screen and white mouse cursor.
<meoblast001> calc: well... more so ELF would
<BUGabundo> really I didn't
 * calc thinks meoblast001 doesn't understand the basics of how things work or otherwise wouldn't be suggesting to massively increase the amount of ram usage
<BUGabundo> pure coincedece... believe me
<Mrafrohead> anyone have any idears?
<calc> meoblast001: ELF has no need to know where to look for libraries
<joaopinto> meoblast001, you can already do that with .so files or just doing a static build
<meoblast001> calc: currently, it only looks in /usr/lib... nowhere else
<calc> meoblast001: perhaps get a clue first would help?
 * Mrafrohead is hoping it is a known problem.
<BUGabundo> Mrafrohead: are you using Jaunty ?
<Mrafrohead> BUGabundo, yes, I am.
<calc> meoblast001: the kernel and the ELF standard have nothing to do with /usr/lib at all
<meoblast001> calc: no.. i'm not saying make it a standard like Windows has... but to make it an option for when necessary
<meoblast001> calc: then what does?
<calc> meoblast001: best solution for you are proposing (afaict anyway) is just to use static linking
<BUGabundo> Mrafrohead: how old is your install? do you have an Intel GPU?
<calc> meoblast001: the linker is what would need to change and even then that isn't needed since you can use rpath
<Mrafrohead> BUGabundo, I did a dist-upgrade this morning when I woke up.  Installed from RC alt ISO day before yesterday.  yes, intel gpu.
<calc> meoblast001: i think the issue is you don't have any idea what you are talking about at all
<meoblast001> calc: ok :)
<aapzak> lol
<meoblast001> calc: there's no such thing as a stupid question... just a stupid meoblast001
 * calc is trying to be as little rude as possible, but its the truth :)
<BUGabundo> Mrafrohead: what filesystem? ext4 ?
<Mrafrohead> BUGabundo, yes
<aapzak> BUGabundo, Mrafrohead would removing xorg.conf help?
<soc> hi
<calc> meoblast001: if you want to hardcode a library path into a binary use rpath, if you have no need for the library to be separate to begin with then just static link
<BUGabundo> Mrafrohead: ping cwillu... he is the guy that can help you out
<soc> can someone tell me if these ship-it cds are 32bit or 64bit?
<calc> meoblast001: if you want a real dynamic library install it in /usr/lib or /usr/local/lib, etc
<BUGabundo> aapzak: better to run XFIX from recovery console
<Mrafrohead> BUGabundo, thank you. will do.
<meoblast001> calc: yeah..... static would probably be best
<BUGabundo> soc: it used to be your choice
<BUGabundo> soc: on ibex it was 32 ONLY
<BUGabundo> not sure how will jaunty be
<calc> meoblast001: using static linking and/or private copies of libraries in the general case is bad because you end up using a LOT more ram
<aapzak> BUGabundo: I had some non-working xorg.confs after upgrades but current xorg doesn't need a config at all
<BUGabundo> soc: but you can make a special request for 64 bit, I guess
<calc> meoblast001: but for truely private libraries that nothing else use it is ok to do that
<BUGabundo> aapzak: that's why XFIX is a good idea
<meoblast001> calc: oh yeah.. i don't want private copies of libraries.. that has more than just 1 negative side effect
<meoblast001> calc: creates a security risk, uses more harddisk space, gives your OS the name Windows
<soc> BUGabundo: no, even on the special request site, there is no option
<calc> meoblast001: yea it can also cause symbol collisions which is bad also :)
<Mrafrohead> aapzak, I don't know about the xorg.conf.  the display is working.  just not continuing on...
<kole> soo... all of a sudden all my compiz effects arnt working in jaunty RC... worked yesterday... rebooted and all of a sudden only have 2 workspaces and no cube... in compiz settings it says both are on...
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi there, did any of you try jaunty on an acer d150x? Is it working *well*?
<meoblast001> calc: symbol collisions?
<soc> BUGabundo: it isn't even mentioned what they will ship
<aapzak> kole: the compiz blacklist got updated
<BUGabundo> soc: you are right!
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I only find greek pages on google, I can't read greek yet :)
<kole> aapzak, - whats that mean?
<BUGabundo> kole: 2 workspaces can give you a CUBE
<aapzak> kole: compiz won't start on some chipsets
<Le-Chuck_ITA> that is a coobe
<kole> i dont really care about the cube.... i just want 4 workspaces
<soc> BUGabundo: do you know if there is an irc-channel with people from canonical/ship-it?
<aapzak> kole: got intel gfx?
<BUGabundo> soc: no! but if you figure it out, let me know
<meoblast001> why do files have the lock symbol on them when i pull them from trash? is that fixed in 9.04?
<BUGabundo> I guess you could mention if on the special request form soc
<calc> meoblast001: different versions of the same library being loaded into the same program
<kole> aapzak,  - tis very possible
<kole> built in graphics card on my dell
<calc> meoblast001: due to other libraries, etc depending on them and pulling in different copies
<aapzak> http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist
<soc> BUGabundo: no, the only option is the quantity :-/
<kole> but... whyyyy? it worked great before
<aapzak> kole: I had that problem after upgrading this morning
<BUGabundo> soc: "Why are you requesting these CDs?                        (Your answer must be in English)           "
<BUGabundo> there's a form there
<meoblast001> calc: well... some day i do want to make my own game engine (after getting game experience from working with Crystal Space), and i want it to not require you to use the same version with every game
<aapzak> kole: there are some problems with some chipsets
<soc> ah ok, but i guess, if they don't offer a choice, there is no choice ... i don't believe they will pressing some cds just for me
<aapzak> kole: checkout the url I pasted before
<aapzak> I used the third trick on the page and can run compiz again
<kole> so if i use the first one is it perememnent fix?
<aapzak> kole: workaround :)
<kole> okay but is it permemnent :P
<aapzak> I'd use the third if I were you, would not know where to config the first two
<kole> i just typed the first one in the terminal and it worked
<aapzak> you could do that every time you login :)
<aapzak> and now I understand your question :)
<aapzak> no, its not permanemt
<kole> okay
<kole> so i just have to find the file and edit it
<aapzak> the file probably doesn't exist yet
<aapzak> ~/ is your homedir
<aapzak> in your home is a dir .config/compiz
<kole> found it
<kole> lets see if this works or breaks ubuntu :P
<kole> brb
<aapzak> it won't
<Dougshell> hey guys is there a way to seperate your home folder into a new partition without hey guys...whats teh easiest way to make a home partition
<Dougshell> on an install that is already running not a new one
<kole> so... it didnt work
<aapzak> kole, did you switch effects on?
<kole> ...huh?
<kole> just tell me what to do step by step :P
<aapzak> menu: System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<aapzak> tab: visual effects -> normal
<kole> desktop effects could not be loaded
<aapzak> stupid desktop effects
<kole> hmmm
<kole> ...and i broke grub on my eeepc... how nice
<kole> tonight is just a great night for both my computers to mess uo
<aapzak> everything can be fixed but I have to go get some sleep
<aapzak> read, google, think ...
<aapzak> switch google and read :)
<aapzak> and think a lot
<osubuck> hi, if i install the ubuntu 9.04 RC how do i upgrade to the final once its out? is there anything special that needs to be done ?
<aapzak> goodluck kole
<aapzak> bb
<Newk> Hey, very pleased with the rc working very good, bu on startup when i login, i get a black screen for mayb 10 seconds???
<Newk> is this normal or wat?
#ubuntu+1 2009-04-21
<ikus060> it's me again, I'm looking for a Cloning tool for ext4. I have a 80Gig hdd and have it on my new 250Gig hdd.
<mrwes> !dd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<mrwes> er
<ikus060> mrwes: I guest dd is what clonezilla use, right ?
<BUGabundo> osubuck: of course
<ikus060> mrwes: don't you have any HowTo ??
<BUGabundo> Newk: no, its not
<osubuck> BUGabundo: what would be the procedure to upgrade to the final from the RC?
<BUGabundo> ikus060: clonezilla uses many tools
<BUGabundo> I think that one you used was partimage
<ikus060> BUGabundo: with ext4, it's using dd
<BUGabundo> osubuck: the same for any update: $ update-manager
<Newk> BUGabundo, lik i hear the startup sound and all, and then its fine it loads up all working but there is a delay
<BUGabundo> ikus060: is it? didn't know
<ikus060> BUGabundo: parimage doesn't support ext4 yet
<BUGabundo> ikus060: thanks for the heads up
<osubuck> BUGabundo: so i can just run the update manager as i normally do and it will do all of it for me?
<BUGabundo> Newk: what GPU card, an Filesystem?
<BUGabundo> osubuck: I run UM 4 times a day
<Newk> its from a wubi install
<Newk> BUGanundo
<Newk> using the nvidia 180 drivers
<osubuck> ok because i might just go ahead and get the RC then just keep it up to date and have the final :D
<Newk> compiz etc working wit them
<BUGabundo> Newk: use TAB to autocomplete nicks
<Newk> BUGabundo, sori bout that...
<BUGabundo> Newk: it's the 1st time I hear such a report.
<BUGabundo> please file a bug on launchpad
<BUGabundo> Newk: $ ubuntu-bug nvidia-glx-180
<BUGabundo> Newk: also try to disable Compiz, and see if that works
<Newk> BUGabundo, yeah its jus strange, like as if the display hasnt like started yet but all the rest has
<BUGabundo> Newk: it could be xorg acting up
<Newk> BUGabundo, ok sidenote, wheres sessions gone??
<BUGabundo> Newk: can you stop GDM and use startx ?
<Newk> BUGabundo, dont no how to do it
 * BUGabundo mumbes about 2nd compiz crash in 24h
<BUGabundo> Newk: ok... won't push you there then
<kole> BUGabundo,  - compiz wont work for me either
<kole> annoying as heck
<Newk> BUGabundo, where is the "sessions" gui gone?? for configuring startup programs
<Newk> BUGabundo, never mind
<Halow> Newk:  You hit it. It's called "startup" now.
<mrwes> startup apps :)
<mrwes> Startup is for Windows
<mrwes> heh
<Halow> ;P Sorry. Apparently XFCE lacks such a GUI.
<Bartman_> hey guys
<Bartman_> any ideas on slow/choppy scrolling in Firefox 2,3. IBM T42p
<Bartman_> glxinfo says DRI is enabled...
<Bartman_> but using SGI driver.. shouldn't it be ATI? Now that they changed Xorg to not include xorg.conf I'm a little lost checking this kind of stuff
<crdlb> Bartman_: what GPU, precisely?
<crdlb> SGI just means mesa, ie an open source driver
<Bartman_> I believe it's a... shoot... Fire mobility.... let me check
<Bartman_> again
<crdlb> lspci | grep -i vga
<Bartman_> 9600 mobility it looks like from google
<Bartman_> m10 fireGL mobility t2
<crdlb> fglrx has dropped support, so you've been "demoted" to the radeon driver
<Bartman_> :(
<Bartman_> demoted.. .lol
<shiznebit>  the latest xorg is broken :(
<Bartman_> darn
<histo> ?
<Bartman_> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ATI_Mobility_FireGL_T2
<histo> Not broken here
<Bartman_> what ver of xorg are we using
<Bartman_> in 9.04
<crdlb> xserver 1.6
<Bartman_> that wiki says fglrx has 3d support for it
<crdlb> Bartman_: one thing that might help is to add Option "AccelDFS" "true" to Section "Device" of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bartman_> isn't xorg.conf gone?
<crdlb> it's disabled by default for AGP because it's unstable on some agp bridges
<crdlb> fglrx supports xserver 1.6 with the beta that is in the jaunty repos
<Bartman_> xorg.conf= blank
<crdlb> but in that beta, they dropped support for anything below r600
<tty> how many systems has jaunty broken this far?
<crdlb> ie HD *
<tty> i refer to the topic, of course.
<crdlb> tty: 7
<tty> really? :)
<crdlb> Bartman_: it should have a skeleton configuration
<crdlb> tty: nope
<Bartman_> it's totally blank
<crdlb> Bartman_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<crdlb> will make it, then
<Bartman_> how do you guys remember this stuff off the top of your head like this?
<Bartman_> sheesh
<Bartman_> :)
<histo> X isn't broken here
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> we just use it a lot
<crdlb> I could say I make aliases, but I'd be lying
<crdlb> I'm far too lazy
<shiznebit> histo: have you tried playing any opengl games ?
<histo> yes
<histo> shiznebit: play them fine here
<shiznebit> histo: what card are you using ?
<histo> shiznebit: nvidia
<histo> 8400gs
<shiznebit> histo: well your the lucky one :)
<histo> I've never had a problem with X on jaunty.  Just with pulseaudio.
<Bartman_> ok, added option "accelDFS" "true", reboot and see what happens
<tty> whens the release slated for
<histo> You guys messing around with ati cards?
<histo> tty: thursday
<tty> planned to be done in a few days i herd
<BUGabundo> crdlb: I have more alias then the original .bashrc has text lines
<tty> histo:  whats the new stuff?
<tty> new shiny kernel??
<histo> tty: ext4 new kernel faster boot times.  Its a lot faster than intrepid imo
<Bartman_> ya.. I have an ATI card in the laptop I'm using
<shiznebit> histo: yeap on ATI
<histo> tty: ext4 is optional
<BUGabundo> tty: read the release notes
<Bartman_> want to trade me for a laptop with a NVIDIA card
<histo> Bartman_: shiznebit have you guys read the release notes? About exa
<tty> ext4 is new or something ?
<BUGabundo> histo: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<shiznebit> histo: yeap
<crdlb> Bartman_: note that the O in Option needs to be capitalized
<BUGabundo> tty: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<BUGabundo> sorry histo
<Bartman_> ya, got it crdlb
<Bartman_> what's that histro?
<crdlb> that stuff is for intel, not radeon
<Bartman_> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Fglrx
<Bartman_> how about some of the stuff in the speed section of that page
<histo> I thought there was stuff in the notes for ati
<crdlb> you're not using fglrx
<Bartman_> ooooh, ya
<Bartman_> :P
<Newk> BUGabundo, ok submitted my bug, its so strange, its only marginally quicker if i disable compiz ... still a 10-15 min black screen wit only cursor ??
<Newk> sex*
<Newk> sec*
<crdlb> histo: there ought to be, but I'm not seeing it
 * Bartman_ reboot
<crdlb> there's nothing to say other than "don't upgrade if you're really attached to fglrx" though
<BUGabundo> Newk: strange! is it a fast machine? do you have tomboy?
<Newk> wel lik its a decent dual core, 4gig ram, ok ...
<Newk> yeah i hav tomboy
<Newk> bu not runnin
<Bartman_> nope still crappy scrolling
<BUGabundo> Newk: ok.... there was this old bug where tomboy applet added 10 secs to login
<Bartman_> I think it got worse after my last update today
<Bartman_> it's really bad on slashdot.com
<Newk> BUGabundo, i think i may hav found a fix, wait two secs
<Bartman_> ya, it's much worse than it used to be before doing apt-get upgrade today...
<crdlb> Bartman_: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Bartman_> eeh, what ever.. I don't feel like trying to figure this out all night.. maybe it'll get better
<Bartman_> what's the pastebin url again?
<crdlb> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BUGabundo> bah crdlb as more coffe then me
<BUGabundo> I better go to bed
<BUGabundo> you guys and galls can take care of this for now, right?
<crdlb> caffeine is for the weak
 * BUGabundo doesn't drink coffee
<Bartman_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/155029/
<crdlb> Accel has two c's
<Bartman_> dooh
<Bartman_> yes it does
<Bartman_> see anything else bad?
<Bartman_> god these new MS commercials about people finding there perfect PC make me sick
<crdlb> nothing jumps out
<Bartman_> what driver am I using again?
<crdlb> radeon
<Bartman_> ATI makes it right?
<Bartman_> should I look up any tweaks people may have for it?
<crdlb> ATI contributes to it
<mrwes> ATI doesn't like the EXA acceleration
<mrwes> and that's default in Jaunty
<Bartman_> thanks for the info guys, you ubuntu guys are always very helpful
<crdlb> mrwes: aren't you thinking of intel?
<BUGabundo> I think he is
<mrwes> hrmm..no I had the same problem with my ATI V250 card
<crdlb> for radeon, the only choices are XAA and EXA
<mrwes> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 01)
<crdlb> EXA was slow here until I found out about AccelDFS (RV200)
<mrwes> right...and I had to change to XAA to get compiz to work
<histo> Thats what I was saying about the release notes crdlb Bartman_
<mrwes> couldn't even enable it
<mrwes> what's AccelDFS?
<Jordan_U> crdlb, Walk on the wild side, use UXA and get redirected direct rendering :)
<donpdonp> upgraded from 8.10. kernel wouldnt boot (missing root FS), and X windows is in software rendering mode (Intel card, works in 8.10)
<donpdonp> i hope its not released like that.
<shiznebit> mrwes: "Not really sure what it does but it stands for accelerated EXA DownloadFromScreen. If EXA works for you then this can be used as an extra performance increase. The manual says it is turned off by default due to issues with AGP so you are warned."
<Bartman_> gonna reboot see what happens
<mrwes> ahh...EXA didn't work at all, I'm using XAA
<crdlb> Jordan_U: not with radeon :>
<crdlb> mrwes: acceldfs just makes exa faster
<Jordan_U> crdlb, Oh, misread :)
<mrwes> ahh..ok
<shiznebit> crdlb: if your on a laptop will it do anything
<Bartman_> better.. but still crazy choppy on slashdot.com
<Bartman_> I still think it's related to the latest updates I installed just now
<Bartman_> it chops faster now...
<Bartman_> but other sites scroll just fine... odd
<crdlb> shiznebit: yes
<shiznebit> Bartman_: if your interested about different options, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6971991&postcount=6
<Bartman_> looking thanks
<shiznebit> crdlb: thanks crdlb
<digitaloktay> bug 114739
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 114739 in gnupg2 "Update to latest version" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/114739
<Bartman_> I'll stick all the Options in there and see what happens
<digitaloktay> hi ubuntu+1 ;)
<yml> hello good evening
<digitaloktay> good evenig yml
<digitaloktay> +n
<yml> I would like to know if someone is familiar with the alsa
<yml> and the way the enhancement is integrated in the current releases
<digitaloktay> changing the topic to karmic koala, when jaunty released?
<yml> Yesterday I have been reporting this issue : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/363870
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 363870 in linux "no sound on laptop hp dv6-1030ef " [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Bartman_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/363238
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 363238 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "[Mobility] (r100-rv200) very poor Xorg performance - XAA solves this" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Bartman_> seems to be related to EXA, they say switching to XAA fixes it
<Bartman_> I'll try that next
<aboSamoor> I have this error using update-manager http://paste.ubuntu.com/155039/
<yml> and dtchen have been kindly updating the issue and letting me know that the pb is fixed in alsa-driver trunk
<yml> so I would like to know if this means that the deb package for ubuntu is going to be fixed for 9.04 or only for the next ubuntu version ?
<donpdonp> is there a GUI for KVM management in Jaunty? i heard there was
<crdlb> aboSamoor: first off, don't use sudo
<crdlb> I'm not sure what the problem is though
<crdlb> unless that's it, which seems unlikely
<dotblank> Anyone hav issues with save dialog being really slow?
<geek_> I'm trying to get jaunty working on a system that needs a custom xorg.conf file. I notice that the xorg.conf in the system is... well empty. Can i just replace this with an older one i have, and still have things work?
<dotblank> I seem to have alot of issues with the new xorg server is there a way to roll back a version?
<crdlb> dotblank: not really
<crdlb> geek_: what exactly does it need?
<donpdonp> it looks like the initrd for 9.4 does not have the reiserfs driver. just a theory as to why the system didnt boot after upgrade from 8.10
<geek_> crdlb: it uses a non standard resolution nothing seems to pick up
<crdlb> geek_: you can still add that sort of thing
<crdlb> the only bits that may be ignored are input devices (and I'm not sure about that)
<geek_> http://greytech.livejournal.com/1974.html
<geek_> crdlb: well, its... empty
<crdlb> it's not supposed to be
<crdlb> it should be a skeleton, but feel free to use your old one
<crdlb> (sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg will write that skeleton)
<geek_> ahh
<geek_> that will help ;p
<digitaloktay> bug 114739 adding new comment,
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 114739 in gnupg2 "Update to latest version" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/114739
<aboSamoor> this update to compiz 1:0.8.2-0ubuntu8 is really annoying, my video card now is blocked !
<crdlb> you can override the blacklist
<crdlb> but blame intel :/
<dotblank> New Wave Theme is awesome!!!
<cajun2> I'm up-to-date. At the beginning of last week, I had a kernel error that kept my laptop from recovering from standby. After that, no drives will mount except for root.  Does anyone have an idea how I can fix this? The error was automatically reported. I ran fsck in recovery mode and it only scanned my root drive. How do I make it scan my other drives?
<histo> cajun2: fsck /dev/xxx
<fakhrij> what about jaunty release party?
<cajun2> when I do that, this is what happens
<histo> fakhrij: in #ubuntu-release-party
<aboSamoor> can you help me ? eid@eid-laptop:~$ aplay -l
<aboSamoor> aplay: device_list:217: no soundcards found...
<geek_> XD
 * geek_ got xubuntu jaunty working on a anchient PIII ;p
<geek_> i just need to check for one major issue i had with older versions and i'm good
 * Dekkard has it on a p111 800 coppermine
<Dekkard> ancient enough?
<geek_> Dekkard: PIII 733 coppermine, 128 mb ram
<Dekkard> oooh.. not much ram eh?
<geek_> i've actually gotten an older version of kubuntu on a PIII 450, but it had a lot of ram
<geek_> ya
<geek_> i figure push comes to shove, i can swap it for lxde
<Dekkard> on old systems.. I think ram is the major issue.. when it comes to swapping its just ugly
<geek_> i must say, this release boots REALLY fast
<thiebaude> geek_: or put fluxbox or blackbox on it
<geek_> Dekkard: even more so when its a laptop
 * Dekkard is running lxde now.. 
<geek_> thiebaude: Prolly LXDE
<Jaxxel> will the release candidate upgrade to the 9.04 proper?
<Dekkard> i think lxde is faster than the boxes
<geek_> next step is networking
<thiebaude> i tried lxde
<kklimonda> Jaxxel: yes
<Jaxxel> cool, thanks...
<aboSamoor> i lost rge
<meatcar> hey guys, i'm back with my webcam problems. I have looked again, and my webcam is based on sn9c102. It is a no-name cam that my dad got in trinidad. i'm trying to set it up with skype, but it always shows up black and white, and laggy in linux. EasyCam is not availble, since its for hardy. just wondering if i should just install any avaible driver and hope for the best?
<aboSamoor> i lost sound can you help me ?
<thiebaude> i think i'll try lxde agian
 * Dekkard is not a sound kind of guy..
<Dekkard> but when you open the mixer does it show more than one device?
<geek_> o0
 * geek_ has a wierd error message
<Dekkard> dinner
<geek_> when i try to run sudo i get "sudo: timestamp is too far in the future" ;p
<geek_> I'm obviously a time traveller
<mase_work> geek_: well done :)
<inasmu> geek_: I used to get that problem when my system clock was set wrong
<geek_> thats possible with this specific piece of junk ;p
<slicslak> just installed Jaunty and having troubles getting flash to work properlly.  at a regular site with flash, it first shows a big play button (causing me to thing this isn't flash??!)  but at hulu.com or cbs.com when trying to watch a show it doesn't show anything.  any ideas?
<bruce89> !swfdec
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swfdec
<DG19075> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bruce89> slicslak: in other words, you've installed swfdec
<slicslak> ahh, k
<slicslak> wicked, thanks guys
<szf> @aboSamoor - sound, fixed mine last nite (fin!) what's up?
<szf> for all the long tutorials on restoring sound, the answer on this hda-intel system was in the groups membership
<aboSamoor> szf: trying to modprobe the snd_intel_hda i got [ 6103.978426] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add_slave
<aboSamoor> [ 6103.980616] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_new
<szf> this is 9.04 w/ pulse, right?
<aboSamoor> szf: yes
<aboSamoor> szf: how can I solve that ?
<szf> im gonna go with the only thing that worked for me - are you marked as a user of pulse, pulse-access, pulse-rt in /etc/groups?
<szf> i had very strange 'hardware' probs until i added my $USER/$GROUPNAME to /etc/groups
<kklimonda> aboSamoor: are you using the most recent kernel?
<aboSamoor> I am not in those groups
<szf> add them
<szf> then logout/login
<szf> maybe work?
<aboSamoor> kklimonda: Linux eid-laptop 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<kklimonda> those unknown symbols are weird.. it should't happen..
<aboSamoor> kklimonda: I tried to upgrade alsa using the shell script, because I have a problem with the mic
<aboSamoor> kklimonda: now, I lost the sound
<kklimonda> aboSamoor: oh.. you should't do it :/
<aboSamoor> kklimonda: how can reverse back >
<kklimonda> aboSamoor: can you show me this script?
<kklimonda> or rather a page you got it from.
<aboSamoor> the one available for upgrading alsa http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046137
<kklimonda> aboSamoor: try this: ``sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic''
 * aboSamoor restarting 
<kklimonda> damn, those scripts should be banned..
<bruce89> the Twitter influence
<aboSamoor> kklimonda: it is not working
<aboSamoor> kklimonda: I think i should follow szf solution
<kklimonda> aboSamoor: ``sudo apt-get install --reinstall libasound2 linux-sound-base alsa-base''
<kklimonda> aboSamoor: your problem isn't in permissions but in borked libraries.
<szf> @kklimonda: from following the thread unfold i'm inclined to agree w/ you
<ienorand> Is there a way to revert installed/modified/removed themes back to complete vanilla state?
<aboSamoor> kklimonda: is logout enough ?
<kklimonda> aboSamoor: modprobe snd-hda-intel
<aboSamoor> kklimonda: FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<Pollywog> is there an adobe reader package for Jaunty or should I use the one for Intrepid or Hardy?
<Pollywog> I do not see one in Medibuntu
<kklimonda> Pollywog: there is adobe reader in medibuntu
<Pollywog> I do not see it
<kklimonda> aboSamoor: hmm
<kklimonda> aboSamoor: try to run this script with -r option
<Pollywog> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ jaunty free non-free
<Pollywog> that is what I am using
<gbear14275> I thought I read somewhere a howto to enable package download via bittorrent... anyone remember something like that?  or have a pointer... google is being a pain
<aboSamoor> kklimonda: which script ?
<kklimonda> aboSamoor: the one you have used to install newer alsa
<kklimonda> aboSamoor: ``sudo ./AlsaUpgrade-1.0.x-rev-1.16.sh -r''
<kklimonda> Pollywog: it's there - i can't give you exact link because i've borked my ipv6 (long story ;]) but I've installed it from medibuntu repositories few days ago.
<kklimonda> oh well..
<crdlb> kklimonda: are you using amd64?
<kklimonda> crdlb: yes
<crdlb> that would be why
<kklimonda> oh right - acroread is in partner repository for i386
<crdlb> according the their web repo browser, it's missing for x86
<thiebaude> iam trying to put a terminal icon on the desktop, where do i find terminal in usr/bin?
<crdlb> thiebaude: just drag it from the menu?
<thiebaude> im not able because i cant get into gnome so i have to use blackbox
<crdlb> you generally don't want to put direct links to executables on your desktop, but instead use .desktop files which are what compose your menu
<DG19075> easiest way to do it
<crdlb> thiebaude: uh, so which desktop are you referring to, then?
<crdlb> afaik, none of the *box WMs come with a fancy desktop manager
<thiebaude> crdlb: i have the gnome desktop without panels and stuff like that, the only way i can use it is by adding programs by using the launcher command,
<thiebaude> its a long story
<crdlb> cp /usr/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop ~/Desktop/
<crdlb> that should work for gnome
<thiebaude> thanks alot, i cant wait till my 9.04 cd arrives
<crdlb> also, did you try failsafe gnome?
<crdlb> have you tried making a new user to see if it's a configuration problem?
<thiebaude> yea, x freezes, major problem with intel
<geek_> thiebaude: happens with kubuntu too. It seems to have stopped for some reason for me tho
<geek_> thiebaude: happens with kubuntu too. It seems to have stopped for some reason for me tho
<Barridus> anyone tried "fakeraid" in Jaunty?
<Barridus> (aka softraid, etc)
<crdlb> thiebaude: I would expect that all intel freezes would go away if you disabled Accel entirely with Option "NoAccel" "true"
<thiebaude> crdlb: my xorg is empty
<crdlb> xorg.conf
<thiebaude> yup
<crdlb> please don't call it 'xorg', it's very ambiguous :/
<geek_> thiebaude: xorg.conf? ya, it seems to be unless you explicitly get one
<crdlb> somebody screwed up :/
<crdlb> run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<thiebaude> i've been using this same i815 since 6.06
<geek_> this is amusing
<crdlb> ouch
 * geek_ notes the laptop he's working on seems faster when i ssh to it, than when i run things on it
<Moc> Im probably going to downgrade to 8.10...
<crdlb> ok!
<mase_work> Moc: yeh I think a few people will need to do that myself included.
<rm```> why
<kklimonda> Moc: why?
<geek_> Moc: issues with KDE4?
<kklimonda> also "downgrading" isn't easy to do - you will probably have to reinstall 8.10..
<mase_work> Moc: going to keep it installed until testing is finished to report bugs and help out then go back to intrepid
<mase_work> well re-install as kklimonda pointed out
<Moc> Language switching key doesn't work, vlc control bar can't be link with video window, I had 3 crash so far at random interval with no log or kernel panic info
<rm```> :(
<mase_work> Moc: do you have an intel chipset ?
<Moc> mase_work: yes
 * geek_ hasn't had too many issues, got a 955. I have random freeups and thats about it
<Moc> pidgin integration with the new popup msg isn't that great, I dont mind the popup about the msg, but the pidgin msg icon in the tray bar is annoying
<mase_work> Moc:  i have 2 systems, one on intel and my work one which is using the binary nvidia driver.Unfortunately the nvidia desktop at work is the stable one, so i'm not entirely sure that those crashes are directly related to kde
<mase_work> as i get them alot on the intel machine
<mase_work> but the same software running on here is fine
<Moc> mase_work: Im using gnome
<mase_work> Moc: ah ok
<mase_work> that sucks then
<mase_work> gnome should be pretty stable
<Moc> first time in 64bit also
<mase_work> ah k
<Moc> I might have to disable compiz, might be related to it
<Moc> I know I found compiz slower on 9.04 than on 8.04
<mase_work> Moc:  again that is related to the intel driver status atm
<Moc> video = nvidia
<mase_work> i thought you said you had intel before when i asked ?
<mase_work> 11:26] <mase_work> Moc: do you have an intel chipset ?
<mase_work> [11:26] --> cky has joined this channel (n=cky@98.104.209.249).
<mase_work> [11:27] <Moc> mase_work: yes
<Moc> chipset is intel, video gpu is nvidia
<crdlb> -_-
<mase_work> nvidia for me is working fine
<Moc> one thing that annoy me is Im trying to use rymthbox instead of audacious, but I can't seem to find a way to get the play/next/prev button in my panel
<Moc> oh, and I wish thunderbird supported the new notify method. ..
<Moc> I never and probably never will like evolution, It need an GUI revamp
<kklimonda> indeed
<Moc> oh, and in openoffice, in the wizzard, I can't see the tool to add language for the spell check
<Moc> ha k it was moved
<jtholmes> charlie-tca, have you performed any of the raid testing yet
<Moc> btw, is it risky to use ext4 ?
<geek_> Moc: ya
<jtholmes> moc i dont think i would put it on my primary or prodcution machines yet
<geek_> i think they would have fixed the issue by now, but i wouldn't put it on a primary system
<thiebaude> crdlb: what was that xorg.conf command again
<crdlb> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<thiebaude> thanks alot
<Moc> I'll RSync every 5 min then hehe
<geek_> hmm
<geek_> any suggestions for a lighter web browser than firefox, that'll do flash and java?
<thiebaude> crdlb: i'll need to also edit my xorg.conf file
<thiebaude> geek_: arora
<thiebaude> its fast
<geek_> thiebaude: will it pick up the flash and java plugins automatically?
<crdlb> there's a way to find out :)
<thiebaude> yes, in 9.04 it will, but no other ubuntu's
<geek_> i'm running 9.04 ;p
<thiebaude> should have no problem
<geek_> installing right now ;p
<thiebaude> kewl
 * crdlb is using epiphany-webkit
<geek_> crdlb: i'll give that a shot too
<geek_> While i like firefox, its too ramhungry for that box
<thiebaude> arora uses qt 4.4
<geek_> is that good or bad? ;p
<thiebaude> geek_: i dont know,lol
<thiebaude> and i thought google chrome was fast, when i was experimenting with it on xp last month
<geek_> thiebaude: i'm actually suprised i'm getting decent performance off a box with 128 mb ram
<ether_c> just curious, if any changes happen between the RC and the release, will they come through the package manager?
<geek_> ether_c: yes
<thiebaude> geek_: what are you running?
<thiebaude> i have 512 mb
<crdlb> thiebaude: chromium seems to work reasonably well
<crdlb> other than being hideous
<geek_> thiebaude: 128mb ;p
<thiebaude> yea, the look of it
<ether_c> geek_, cool: so there's no downside to installing the RC and then updating (programs being in debug-mode, etc.)?
<thiebaude> oh, gnome?
<geek_> ether_c: no
<geek_> thiebaude: xfce
<ether_c> geek_, aweso, thanks
<thiebaude> i got a weid setup now
<geek_> thiebaude: its an IBM a20p PIII 733, 128 mb ram, 1400x1050 15 inch screen (the best part of the box) DVD drive (!!!) no ethernet (!!!!!!!!) one usb port (words escape me) i use for wireless
<thiebaude> geek_: i got a dell optiplex 1gz 512mb very cheap intel grahics card video 130gb hd etc pIII
<thiebaude> geek_: but you know one thing, the flash in 9.04 is very good on this machine
<geek_> thiebaude: the only showstopper right now is youtube slideshows in full screenm and i haven't tested cideo playback
<geek_> thiebaude: ram is the critical bit. i have a PIII 450 that can handle kde 3.5 with no issues
<thiebaude> geek_: have you tried blackbox?
<geek_> thiebaude: not yet
<geek_> thiebaude: oddly, its doing better than intrepid, which was having 10% processor usage on idle
<thiebaude> geek_: in gnome idling is about 130mb in blackbox it about 80mb, then with arora using 25mb
<thiebaude> flash uses the most memory
<Moc> only thing annoying about aurora is that ALT-d doesn't work
<crdlb> Moc: ctrl-l ?
<CrocoJet> Is "Brasero disc burner" with some bugs at "progress bar" when burning dvd?
<crdlb> that's the gnome standard shortcut for selecting the location entry, I'm not sure if kde uses it too
<Moc> It feel more confortable to use alt-d
<crdlb> I don't see how
 * ienorand just had a near-death experience... saved by manual fsck and prayers the our Penguin Lord
<crdlb> ctrl+l is about the most optimal key binding possible
<bruce89> GNOME HIG says Ctrl-D is "Add Bookmark"
<geek_> ienorand: those can be quite nervewracking
<thiebaude> ienorand: cutting edge :)
<crdlb> bruce89: alt, not ctrl
<bruce89> Table 10-8
<bruce89> ah
<crdlb> it's an IEism for selecting the address bar
<bruce89> "Delete from cursor to end of word"
<bruce89> HIG says to not use Alt at all, as this is for the window manager
<crdlb> no, alt is also for menu accelerators
<bruce89> and that
<crdlb> which is kind of what alt-d is on IE (iirc, they underline the first d in Address)
<bruce89> mnemonics
<Moc> for me, pressing alt-d is natural, since I rest 1 finger on edge of space, and the other on d, so movement is very limited and I personally find it quicker
<crdlb> Moc: if you use two hands, ctrl+l is fine
<crdlb> just retrain yourself :)
<crdlb> alt-d it won't work in any other apps anyway
<Moc> well most of the time my right hand is still on the mouse, so I am already in the location bar before my rightend get to the keyboard so I have to just type the address.
<Nhawdge> For the release of 9.04 what time do the repositories show up, more specifically what timezone on 23rd will jaunty be available for updates? (trying to plan a release party)
<bruce89> +01:00
<Nhawdge> bruce89: Thanks!
<thiebaude> Nhawdge, i wonder if its 5 hrs ahead of US eastern time zone
<bruce89> UT+0100 that is
<thiebaude> bruce89, kewl, thanks
<ckw> Hello all.  I'm using the 9.04 RC and for some reason ubuntu is not recognising my SD card.  I have plugged it in via an internal, URB connected reader, and it worked fine on Hardy.  THe reader has a status light when media is inserted, so it at least thinks it's functioning properly.
<ckw> It also has an integrated USB port, which is working properly
<Moc> urm, Terminal Service client doesn't work work
<ckw> Any known bugs?
<ckw> Terminal Service Client?
<Moc> Terminal Server Client I mena
<ckw> Oh.  Thought you were talking about my issue
<ckw> Ah well, I guess I'll have to do my editting via window$
<jmarsden> ckw: You might want to look in your logs (/var/log/messages) and dmesg output for anything relevant that appears when you plug the SD card in?
<jmarsden> ckw: You can avoid Windows, surely... boot from an Intrepid LiveCD or something :)
<ckw> Alright, something changed.  It now is recognizing the slots on the reader
<ckw> but not hte card when it is in hte slots
<Moc> My only windows need is for game, and VMWare Infrastructure client !
<geek_> the gnome network manager is called nmapplet right?
<geek_> or whatever xubuntu uses...
<Veinor> geek_: The process name is NetworkManager
<ckw> Last 50 lines of /var/log/messages: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d3ff7d532
<geek_> Veinor: i need th packae name
<Veinor> I want to say it's gnome-network-admin
<jmarsden> geek_: Then dpkg -S `which NetworkManager`   # should tell you?
<ckw> I have the feeling this is some sort of bug in the mounting t\software
<Veinor> Nope, it's just network-manager. :|
<geek_> network-manager: /usr/sbin/NetworkManager
<mase_work> just out of curiosity can those mainline kernel ppa's be installed in intrepid ?
<Veinor> But network-manager-gnome contains the applet.
<jmarsden> ckw: Line 16 of your paste suggests that the device was detected as /dev/sdc, so you can fdisk -l /dev/sdc and see what is there?
<Barridus> anybody here have better luck getting a softraid/fakeraid going in jaunty?
<Barridus> better than i, rather :D
<ckw> That's my USB drive\
<ckw> which is working fine
<ckw> and is mounted at /dev/sdc
<ckw> I'm looking for my SD card
<jmarsden> OK.  Did this work fine in Intrepid?
<ckw> Which should be in sd[d-g]
<ckw> Yeah, it worked perfect in intrepid
<jmarsden> It's starting to look like you found a regression bug, ... I'd suggest filing a bug in LaunchPad at this point.
<ckw> Alright, will do
<Moc> in scribus, the Properties Window width is too small by default
<kole> so it seems with the recent upgrade my chipset has been blacklisted in compiz... any permenent work arounds?
<Stupendoussteve> kole: The intel one?
<kole> yup
<Stupendoussteve> kole: You can disable the blacklist, one sec
<kole> ok
<Surlent777> quick question...I tried the daily Kubuntu build yesterday, as much to try the 64-bit part of it as to see what to expect, and I noticed that it has the beta Amarok player by default. Does anyone know if they'll make a simple way to revert, etc. or if I should try and manually hold that one back?
<Stupendoussteve> kole: See http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist - If you get random freezes I suggest blacklisting it again
<kole> well
<kole> i did what that page said earlier
<kole> and... well... i just finished reinstalling the operating system
<geek_> hmm
<geek_> looks like lxde has their own network manager
<Surlent777> geek_: If that knoppix CD I tried is any indication, yeah, it seems to
<kole> like the first option works fine but its temporary... i want something that works every time... the third option broke ubuntu
<Stupendoussteve> kole: In what way? It disables the check through a file rather than cli, only
<danbeck> In my network connections preferences, on the VPN tab, the Add button is grayed out.  Is there something you have to turn on to be able to create vpn connections?
<Stupendoussteve> danbeck: According to ubuntu help (F1 on desktop) you need to install network-manager-openvpn, network-manager-pptp and/or network-manager-vpnc (for openvpn, MS or Cisco)
<geek_> Surlent777: trying to get a jaunty/lxde setup up... and... hoping i don't break anything in the process, since i need a custom xorg.conf file
<danbeck> Stupendoussteve, thanks, I was seeing from a google search that I was missing something.  I was assuming that it was just installed already.  Thanks
<ckw> jmarsden: This have everything needed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/364420
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 364420 in ubuntu "SDHC card not recognized" [Undecided,New]
<ckw> By the way, the link from that bot is wrong.  It's linking to some bug about the calendar from 3 years ago
<kklimonda> ?
<Surlent777> geek_: Unfortunately, aside from clearing that minor question up, I know very little of lxde, and the network managers kind of scare me right now...I've kind of got my wired set up with prayer and rubber bands at the moment...the result of having started with a 6.06 CD...I mean, it connects at system startup, but no network manager ever lists it (although it deals with wireless just fine)
<ckw> kklimonda: for me at least, "bug 264420" links to the mozilla bugzilla
<ubottu> Bug 264420 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/264420 is private
<geek_> Surlent777: sounds like it uses the config file (which is the old school way of doing it)
<ckw> Gah, mistyped
<geek_> i broke it, BTW ;p
<thiebaude> haha geek_
<geek_> thats life ;p
<Surlent777> geek_: Until I talked to debianguy a few weeks back, my wired didn't want to work at all
<geek_> i'll just reinstall xubuntu desktop
<Surlent777> geek_: Have you ever had Xfce on an 8.04 suddenly decide it doesn't want to load it's panels anymore?
<kklimonda> ckw: you mean that when you follow this link bug 364420 you end up at mozilla bugzilla?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 364420 in ubuntu "SDHC card not recognized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364420
<ckw> Yes
<kklimonda> weird
<geek_> Surlent777: no.
<ckw> Link URL: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=364420
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 364420 in Printing "Monthly layout: Left-align events on monthly calendar" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<geek_> i acutally only installed xubuntu jaunty on that old box to bootstrap a lxde install
<ckw> ...
<ckw> Stop responding to my messages ubottu... :P
<Surlent777> geek_: Well, it did to me yesterday...I guess I should go google-hunting, but it's not that high a priority
<Surlent777> I'm more concerned with trying to make my upgrade go as smoothly as possible...last two were pretty crazy. That reminds me, has there been any updates on the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace controversy, and will there be anything I can do to restore that useful behavior?
<kklimonda> Surlent777: install package dontzap
<kklimonda> and then do ``dontzap --disable''
<Surlent777> kklimonda: Awesome, thanks I'm going to write that down right now. Do I need to sudo that?
<kklimonda> yes
<msi> hi
<Surlent777> yo
<msi> who change spanish
<Surlent777> the people, over time
<thiebaude> lol
<msi> ubuntu spanish please
<xangua> msi: spanish ¿?
<msi> yeat
<xangua> msi: go to #ubuntu-es
<HiveDrone> hello
<HiveDrone> I have just a few minutes ago become aware of a problem with the remote desktop (VNC) in ubuntu
<HiveDrone> or not problem, rather a feature not discribed as it should be
<dia> Im having an issue with jaunty locking-up randomly.. I was wondering of what i should use to find out why its doing this.. After lock-up, a reboot is needed...
<msi> thanks
<HiveDrone> I have to go in a few minutes for work, just wanted to let you guys know that, when switching on under "preferences" "Remote Desktop" it gives the option of "Configure network automatically" if switching that on, it acts it seems like upnp, and that is not clear in the setting. So in other words I found out my desktop VNC port 5900 was forwarded through my routers upnp to the internet. In other words leaving it right open if I
<dia> #$ck UPNP
<HiveDrone> ?
<HiveDrone> what dia?
<dia> ?
<dia> Im having an issue with Ubuntu locking-up randomly.. I was wondering, what should I use to find out why its doing this.. After lock-up, a reboot is needed...
<HiveDrone> is it a total freeze?
<dia> indeed
<dia> New pc build
<HiveDrone> try and check the cpu cooler, and or the temp. of your cpu, and since its a new build check that the thermal paste is okay between the cooler and the cpu
<dia> there is about 150dollars in cooling...
<dia> 2heat sinc
<dia> 2nd*
<HiveDrone> oki, but still a small thing liek the thermal paste will render all teh $$$$ useless
<dia> k, thx
<dia> This isnt a known issue with this distro?
<kklimonda> dia: there is a known problem with ext4
<HiveDrone> not that I know of, but I am not a developler
<dia> Also, it wont reboot at the startup screen
<dia> Is there anything i can setup do dump some debugging info?
<HiveDrone> gotta go, tc, hope you get your problem solved
<dia> ill try to double check that, thx hive
<td123> dia: how about trying 8.10 and checking if that happens
<dia> Can i just install 8.10 without wiping this out?
<td123> 9.04 still has some known freezing bugs
<td123> check your temprature though
<dia> figured, you cant downgrade, but never tried a seperate install of a previous disro, will this cause any problems?
<td123> whatever you want to try (personally, I would try to diagnose it)
<dia> brb, checking paste
<mysticdarkhack> hello
<td123> dia: did you apply the paste yourself
<mysticdarkhack> can anyone tell me why or how I can get totem to play mms live streams?
<td123> (when I built mine, amd already pre-pasted my cpu :D)
<td123> mysticdarkhack: I don't know about totem, but I know if you install vlc, it plays mms just fine
<td123> mysticdarkhack: totem is probably missing some codecs though if that helps you
<td123> mysticdarkhack: search "gstreamer" in add/remove programs
<td123> it's one of those codecs
<mysticdarkhack> ty
<mysticdarkhack> but
<mysticdarkhack> vlc can't seem to play it sometime
<mysticdarkhack> I'm just seeing why these two player won't play mms
<mysticdarkhack> I got mplayer work
<td123> dunno
<mysticdarkhack> probably need to test xine
<td123> whatever works
<mysticdarkhack> lol yeah
<td123> I personally just used mplayer to download streams and watch them later :D
<dash|x58> does jaunty have ralink support?
<mage_> so linux-image-* now has modules as well as the kernel itself?
<cnwesleywang> two days left, my laptop still no sound. can anybody help me?
<Guest62117> question: my linux keeps randomly typing previous things i typed before while im typing
<dougmmms> i'm sure this question has been asked a lot (i was in here last week talking about it) and i'm not complaining.  i discovered xorg, gem, and the intel 2.6 driver don't work well together (i.e. high xorg cpu usage resulting in a slow desktop).  i've looked at several bug reports on launchpad, is there any place where news on the issue is updated?
<dash|x58> guest, you've got a hacker
<Guest62117> a hacker?
<Guest62117> how so?
<dougmmms> cnwesleywang, what are the details of your sound card / issues regarding sound?
<dash|x58> someone is hacking you
<Guest62117> somebody is monitoring what i am doing
<Guest62117> how do i fix the hacker problem?
<dash|x58> yeah there you go
<dash|x58> thats the hacker!
<Guest62117> it doesnt happen to me when i run vista though
<dougmmms> Guest62117, what exactly do you mean? please elaborate
<dougmmms> give an example
<cnwesleywang> dougmmms : http://pastebin.ca/1397972
<dash|x58> are they watching you through a VNC?
<dougmmms> cnwesleywang, hmmm, i have a similar (if not the same) card
<cnwesleywang> dougmmms:  do you have this sound problem?
<Guest62117> like say i said hello to a friend 5 minutes ago
<Guest62117> then that elbuy them some head and shouldersl
<Guest62117> ssee that happened again
<dougmmms> cnwesleywang, no. does sound work on the 9.04 live cd?
<Guest62117> what should id o
<Guest62117> why is it only happening in linux?
<paul68> when I change to jaunty is it better to use the ext3 format or change to the ext4? secondly can ext4 work with ext3 in for example filetransfers?
<dougmmms> Guest62117, i'm still not quite clear.  i'm only a novice user.  did the problem exist on the live cd?
<Guest62117> no i have it installed in a partition
<dougmmms> Guest62117, how did you install it?
<Guest62117> i installed it while running windows
<calc> paul68: stick to ext3 until 9.10 or 10.05
<calc> er 10.04
<dougmmms> paul68, ext3 is still more stable
<dougmmms> Guest62117, using wubi?
<Guest62117> im using ubuntu
<cnwesleywang> dougmmms : I have not try that. download livecd is a little big thing for me.
<cnwesleywang> dougmmms : I m just upgrade from 8.10 directly.
<dougmmms> cnwesleywang, i'd suggest having a copy of the cd (you can get one for free i believe from the ubuntu shipit service)
<Guest62117> so basically like say i typed a link in my browser earlier... then later on i'll be typing something else and it will just show up into my text without doing anything
<paul68> calc: dougmmms: ok will do that, what is the benefit of using ext4 over 3 just curious
<dougmmms> paul68, speed
<calc> paul68: faster but still isn't stable enough imho
<dougmmms> Guest62117, you might be hitting a key by accident.
<Guest62117> which key?
<Guest62117> im just buy them some head and shoulderstypbuy them some head and shouldersbuy them some head and shouldersi
<Guest62117> see
<Guest62117> thats what happens
<Guest62117> im typing regular
<dougmmms> i don't know.  just speculation.
<paul68> dougmmms: :calc: in speed as in seconds I suppose right?
<Guest62117> im not sure whats going on
<cnwesleywang> dougmmms : so many things there, I do not want to do a fresh install even it works.
<dougmmms> calc, is there an easy front-end for xorg configuration for guest's problem? rather than resetting xorg with the dpkg line in xorg.conf?
<calc> not sure default always works for me
<dougmmms> same
<cnwesleywang> dougmmms : I can download,that's ok. no need waster resource in the ubuntu shipit service.
<cnwesleywang> dougmmms : still I want finger out the problem, I have google that and I m not the only one.
<dougmmms> cnwesleywang, ok... one sec, let me find the sound config
<dougmmms> go to: system->preferences->sound
<cnwesleywang> dougmmms, ok and all Audo Detecte
<dougmmms> hmmm ok. for sound events:  sound playback, click on the drop down and try 'Pulse Audio"
<dougmmms> and click on test
<Guest62117> do u guys know what my problem is?
<dougmmms> Guest62117, i haven't heard of the error and I've never experienced it myself
<dougmmms> Guest62117, have you tried rebooting?
<dougmmms> the clipboard cache would be cleared out
<cnwesleywang> dougmmms  since I meet this problem for a while and somebody said it is pulseaudio problem,I have remove it from my system,I m now using alsa I think.
<Guest62117> yes this is an ongoing problem
<dougmmms> cnwesleywang, i don't know much, but i honestly wouldn't recommend that
<dougmmms> it's the default audio framework now
<cnwesleywang> dougmmms  test work seems fine but just no sound.
<dougmmms> cnwesleywang, open up the terminal->type sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<dougmmms> cnwesleywang, then it's not working
<cnwesleywang> dougmmms : done,then?
<dougmmms> Guest62117, i'm at a loss, then.  the only suggest i have is....  opening up a terminal and type:  sudo apt-get install sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<cnwesleywang> dougmmms:  maybe reboot?
<dougmmms> i don't know if you'd have to, but yeah
<cnwesleywang> dougmmms: ok
<dougmmms> Guest62117, that updates xorg (sort of resets it to default if i understand correctly).  you'll have to reboot afterwards.
<_akahige_> in the last few days, when I print PDF's (via cups) the fonts are all grainy and jagged. anybody else seeing this? is there a fix for it?
<Guest62117> wow i have no idea what  a termina is
<dougmmms> Guest62117, go to applications->accessories->terminal (it's the command line)
<Guest62117> thanks
<Guest62117> will i have to reboot right away?
<dougmmms> yeah
<dougmmms> for any change to take effect
<cnwesleywang> dougmmms : no lucky.
<Guest62117> in terminal it says type password but i am unable to type anything into terminal
<cnwesleywang> dougmmms: may I have one copy of your /etc/modprobe.d directory and /var/lib/alsa/asound.state?
<dougmmms> i doubt that will help
<dougmmms> this may:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1110922
<dougmmms> read through that
<Guest62117> the command doesnt work
<Guest62117> i tried the command on terminal
<Guest62117> it doesnt recognize
<Guest62117> i copy pasted
<dougmmms> Guest62117, that was my fault: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Guest62117> thanks!
<cnwesleywang> dougmmms : in 8.10 my sound card works fine. this problem comes after I upgrade to 9.04.
<Guest62117> it says warning
<cnwesleywang> dougmmms : or can you tell me if it is there in your system:/var/lib/alsa/asound.state?
<Guest62117> then i typed yes
<Guest62117> and it went crazy
<dougmmms>  that probably wasn't the correct input then
<dougmmms> cnwesleywang, if what is there? that file? it is
<cnwesleywang> dougmmms: can you just copy paste the content?
<dougmmms> one second
<Guest62117> i copy pasted exactly what youg ave me
<dougmmms> cnwesleywang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/155134/
<dougmmms> Guest62117, at this point, i'd suggest reinstalling ubuntu through wubi
<dougmmms> using the same process you did originally, i imagine
<SandGorgon> in Kubuntu RC - I uninstalled a few apps like kopete, kmail etc  (using the package manager). I ran kbuildsycoa4 after that and rebooted once - I still have the icons for these apps in the launcher (question mark icons)
<anr78> I have unchecked the "remember running applications..", but still apps keep starting when I log in. Anything else I need to do?
<cjae> anyone here have nvidia 180 working with seperate x screens working in kubuntu 9.04?
<cnwesleywang> dogmmms: don't know what is the exactly reason but it works now.
<cjae> also does anyone else have the flash non free plugins blocked?
<cjae> -s
<cnwesleywang> dougmmms: thanks.
 * cjae look at clock on the wall
 * cjae uses hand
<cjae> knock knock
<geek_> cjae: i don't
<cjae> geek_: x screens or flash?
<geek_> flash
<geek_> works fine for me, though it might be off the medibuntu repos
<cjae> ahh
<DaemonLee> Aight. Anyone got a minute?
<DaemonLee> It involves a problem with Transmission and Firefox.
<geek_> sorry if i'm slow. I'm trying to... grok an apple system (well designed... as if...) and checking if an older box i have can be used for movies
<geek_> DaemonLee: both together? seems odd
<DaemonLee> Well, doesn't seem to be so bad.
<DaemonLee> But, it's with Firefox, and Transmission Web GUI...
<DaemonLee> and when you add a torrent, it locksup.
<cjae> hi anyone know how to get rid of the silly star on your home folder in kde 4.2 on9.04?
<plonky> any ideas on how to fix the flash problem in jaunty?
<plonky> tried a removal and re-install
<dROg> what problem precisely ?
<plonky> flash sites crash
<plonky> or dont play correctly
<plonky> the flash buttons are not active in firefox
<plonky> i've installed flash player 10
<plonky> is there anything else i could install?
<|ns|nR8> i just install restricted extras and it installs flash
<|ns|nR8> and all works fine
<plonky> from synaptic?
<|ns|nR8> command line
<plonky> could you guide me?
<|ns|nR8> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<plonky> checking...
<popey> of course you can do that from synaptic too
<plonky> i'm still abit of a noob to understanding how all of this works
<|ns|nR8> you gotta have restricted sources activated in sources.lst
<plonky> i've been corrupted by windows
<plonky> :(
<MindVirus> Flash is fucked. Please help.
<plonky> heh
<|ns|nR8> or go to system menu- administration, software sources
<|ns|nR8> make sure restricted sources is enabled
<|ns|nR8> then open terminal and type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MindVirus> |ns|nR8, me?
<MindVirus> Sorry, probably not.
<|ns|nR8> um
<|ns|nR8> i was telling plonky how i installed my flash
<|ns|nR8> and it works fine
<|ns|nR8> you could try remove yours
<|ns|nR8> and try that method
<|ns|nR8> if its not to late
<dROg> work's fine on me
<plonky> nope still not right
<|ns|nR8> that was fast
<plonky> starcraft2.com
<|ns|nR8> takes half an hour for me to complete that
<plonky> can you see if this site plays correctly
<|ns|nR8> but io have slow internet
<mefisto__> I can't get kaffeine to play encrypted dvds. it complains about needing libdvdcss, which is installed
<|ns|nR8> use a different player ?
<plonky> the flash buttons are not working correctly
<plonky> :/
<plonky> player like?
<mase_work> mefisto__: there is a script you have to run in /usr/something/somewhere
<|ns|nR8> site works for me
<dotblank> any of you noticed slow performance with dialogs after resume?
<plonky> :(
<mase_work> mefisto__: can't remember the name but if you google you will find it
<popey> vlc?
<mase_work> dotblank: its just slow for me all the time :)
<mefisto__> mase_work: that script just installs an older version of libdvdcss. I tried that but it made no difference
<plonky> i also exerience the slowness
<popey> !dvd | mefisto__
<ubottu> mefisto__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dotblank> well like this, normally 200ms but now takes 20 secs
<mase_work> mefisto__: sorry, out of ideas then
<plonky> any ideas what "NaN" means in the middle of a flash vid?
<dotblank> guys pray the upgrade works for me! just finished restarting now
<badfish69> no
<dotblank> usplash works
<mefisto__> plonky: it means "not a number" but I don't know why you would see that playing a flash video
<plonky> the flash video is playing...but the buttons are not active
<plonky> weird
<mefisto__> plonky: so it's a .swf file?
<mefisto__> or is it embedded in a webpage?
<plonky> embedded
<plonky> its a blizzard page
<plonky> starcraft2
<plonky> youtube works fine though
<mefisto__> plonky: link?
<mefisto__> plonky: probably a poorly created webpage or flash
<plonky> http://www.starcraft2.com/
<plonky> the menu at the top under the vid is not active
<plonky> and its very slow
<dotblank> 9.04 installed in under 20 mins absolutely no problems :)
<nibsa1242b> dotblank: same here... only I did an upgrade so it took about 90 mins... no problems except my tracker database got corrupted and it fixed some sound issues that I had... can't wait until they release the fglrx driver
<dotblank> anyone have a nexuiz 2.5 debs or ppa?
<mefisto__> plonky: so where do you see NaN? on that main page in the video, or somewhere else?
<plonky> middle of the video in orange
<plonky> like while the vid id playing
<plonky> *is
<plonky> i'll take a screen shot
<plonky> same place where you can see the flash loader
<mefisto__> plonky: I don't see it. how did you install the flash plugin?
<plonky> like % done
<plonky> .deb
<plonky> is that menu working below the vid?
<mefisto__> plonky: from adobe.com or from ubuntu repos?
<plonky> from adobe
<plonky> the site runs incredibly slow
<dotblank> hmm brasero is the only package that didn't upgrade and requires "distribution update"
<mefisto__> plonky: just clicked "movies" in the menu and it took me to the page, although it took a while
<plonky> :(
<plonky> i'm going to try a re-install again
<dotblank> hmm how is brasero the only one not upgraded
<plonky> wtf?
<plonky> i removed everything and its working?
<plonky> thats not right
<plonky> :/
<plonky> *confused*
<dotblank> hmm
<dotblank> that fixed it, by reinstalling brasero
<mefisto__> plonky: you may have had 2 flashplugins installed
<plonky> hmmm
<plonky> i suspect you are right
<mefisto__> plonky: I remember seeing messages like that when I accidentally installed a debug version of flashplayer (I downloaded it because I wanted the standalone swf player)
<plonky> thanks for the help
<St0n3-C0l> Hmm any i810 user here ?
<manpoole> I am considering going from jaunty 32 to jaunty 64 bit would i see any performance difference?
<frederick85> when I run world of warcraft the enter button keeps pressing itself! What could be causing this?
<marcreichelt> hi there
<frederick85> hi
<marcreichelt> I ran the Kubuntu 9.04 RC LiveCD, and Plasma somehow hang up
<frederick85> during the installation?
<marcreichelt> I had a console open to that time, and I was able to use it even after the menu bars and the task bar was frozen
<marcreichelt> no, I used the Live system
<marcreichelt> is this bug known - and if not, what can I do to provide you with useful information? :)
<frederick85> I don't really know that much myself
<marcreichelt> maybe I should boot the LiveCD first and try to force this error again
<frederick85> before you go you wouldn't know anything about how to fix a problem with wine would you?
<AK_Dave> frederick85: aside from removing wine? No.
<marcreichelt> hmm - report a bug to the wine developers? ;)
<marcreichelt> I use wine myself for 2 or 3 applications, but I am no developer of it
<frederick85> well it's an old version of wine in jaunty
<AK_Dave> frederick85: Is it a problem with wine, or is the problem that the game you want to use doesn't work in wine?
<frederick85> the problem is I run a game and it's like the enter key is being held down
<frederick85> Almost got into trouble for flooding #Ubuntu
<AK_Dave> frederick85: Wine in Jaunty is current as of the code freeze.
<frederick85> sure theres not a newer version from source?
<AK_Dave> frederick85: Perhaps from winehq.org
<St0n3-C0l> does someone use intel and has D845 ?
<marcreichelt> so, now that I know how irssi basically works, it is time to boot the Kubuntu 9.04 Live system
<marcreichelt> brb
<dotblank> New pulse audio device controller = win!
<SandGorgon> in Kubuntu RC - I uninstalled a few apps like kopete, kmail etc  (using the package manager). I ran kbuildsycoa4 after that and rebooted once - I still have the icons for these apps in the launcher (question mark icons) . anyone know do to get rid of that?
<gurut> hello can anyone please help me I have run into a strange problem my /etc/passwd file is not accessable so I cant use my OS at all. When I boot into jaunty with the desktop cd and try to access the file it gives me this error:rm: cannot remove `passwd': Stale NFS file handle
<dotblank> the new deluge seems to be much better
<marcreichelt> hmm, regardless of my actions, Plasma does not want to hang up...
<loquitus_of_bor1> Any way for me to get Jaunty to install some newer kernel or something?
<loquitus_of_bor1> my freaking sound card stopped working
<td123> loquitus_of_bor1: better report it if it hasn't been already reported
<loquitus_of_bor1> td123: where?
<shadeslayer> hi,is the ubuntu wiki down?
<td123> launchpad.net
<td123> click on ubuntu and jaunty bugs
<Le-Chuck_ITA> an on the fly question: I recall there's an easy way to boot without X, e.g. appending an argument to the kernel on boot
<shadeslayer> shipit too
<td123> file one if it hasn't been filed yet
<shadeslayer> Le-Chuck_ITA: removing ro splash?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> shadeslayer: no I want to boot without X because it hangs the whole system due to an upgrade in jaunty
<td123> shadeslayer: I think he means to not have x boot at all (/me thinks)
<shadeslayer> ok
<td123> Le-Chuck_ITA: change your runlevel to 3
<Le-Chuck_ITA> also I need to turn on networkmanager without nm-applet. If I use ifconfig on the command line from the recovery mode, it says "network is off"
<Le-Chuck_ITA> td123: thanks
<dotblank> Le-Chuck_ITA: you can do this 2 ways, append init=/bin/bash to boot or start in recovery mode
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dotblank: both don't start basic services, but td123 solution won't work :) there is rc3.d/S30gdm in /etc
<Le-Chuck_ITA> however I can remove it from my intrepid installation
<gravityreloaded> hello evrybody
<Le-Chuck_ITA> that is, accessing the jaunty partition from my intrepid
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but for the network it is really complicated. I need to use apt directly on the system.... hmmm perhaps I can use a chroot?
<gravityreloaded> has anyone encountered the bug where your explorer dissapears and browse is limited to shell?
<gravityreloaded> I have a solution
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gravityreloaded: what bug?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> aaaaaargh
<Le-Chuck_ITA> intrepid can't access ext4!
<gravityreloaded> "My Computer" stopped working - files inaccessible xcept from shell
<Le-Chuck_ITA> me dumb
<gravityreloaded> :s
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gravityreloaded: ok :) never saw that one
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I assume I'll be able to chroot from the live system, which means
 * Le-Chuck_ITA reboots
<AK_Dave> gravityreloaded: My Computer ???
<gravityreloaded> y
<gravityreloaded> ikonia: I eventually found the answer here : http://blog.ibeentoubuntu.com/2009/04/awful-nautilus-brasero-bug-in-jaunty.html
<AK_Dave> gravityreloaded: You mean like Nautilus->Computer ?
<gravityreloaded> y
<gravityreloaded> I could only browse in shell
<gravityreloaded> that blog saved my installation
<gravityreloaded> Becaus I uninstalled Brasero (I prefer gnomebaker), my nautilus was corrupted :p
<AK_Dave> gravityreloaded: I never experienced that bug.
<gravityreloaded> I didn't realise what the problem was at all
<AK_Dave> gravityreloaded: I learned a long time ago with Ubuntu to not get too excited about uninstalling default software.
<gravityreloaded> and I don't know what chmod  does
<gravityreloaded> can any one explain what this command does: udo chmod a-r /usr/lib/nautilus/extensions-2.0/libnautilus-brasero-extension.so
<gravityreloaded> *sudo
<gravityreloaded> I know it fixed my bug but can't imagine why?
<AK_Dave> sudo = superuser powers, chmod = change file mode bits
<gravityreloaded> chmod is the most ilusive for me
<AK_Dave> gravityreloaded: 'man sudo' and 'man chmod' or 'chmod --help'
<gravityreloaded> sudo of course I know
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi again, I am now on the live system... how can I get the previous version of a package?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I can't find it on packages.ubuntu.com
<gravityreloaded> AK_Dave: so, the command I referenced above removes brasero from configuration start-up? I guess nautilus was trying to load a program which did'nt exist...
<rumpel> i dist-upgraded yesterday and everything runs fine ^^
<Le-Chuck_ITA> rumpel you lucky :
<Le-Chuck_ITA> :)
<dotblank> his breed is more common then you think
<gravityreloaded> I installed from alpha ISO, have updated about 1Gb and everything is now fine :-8
<rumpel> first time from within ubuntu's upgrade option
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but where are the damn previous versions if they exist at all?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I want to report the bug but I need to be able to test :)
<gravityreloaded> I have a problem with skype actually
 * Le-Chuck_ITA will moderate his language in the future
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gravityreloaded: no mic?
<gravityreloaded> no sound goes crackly
<gravityreloaded> and I have to re-log
<gravityreloaded> almost destroyed my speakersd
<gravityreloaded> :p
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ah :) did you try removing pulseaudio and related packages, and then to use alsa?
<gravityreloaded> google-earth also doesn't fly :(
<gravityreloaded> pulseaudio?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I noticed skype does NOT apply sound settings unless you change the "allow skype to set the mixer levels"
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gravityreloaded: yes darling :)
<gravityreloaded> ye but it goes crackly every time
<gravityreloaded> I use it just for chat
<SandGorgon> VirtualBox 2.2 - kubuntu 9.04 guest. The guest loses networking after saving state -> restore. Anyone experience this?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dunno. I have to try ekiga again.
<loquitus_of_bor1> Is there a way to switch from using pulse to used esd ?
<gravityreloaded> what's the safest way to remove pulseaudio and what does it do? I think it was installed by default
<loquitus_of_bor1> gravityreloaded: I am not sure but I think pulseaudio is totally screwing with my sound card
<gravityreloaded> :o
<gravityreloaded> I thought it was necessary for certain audio applications like rosegarden etc
<gravityreloaded> like multi-track audio stuff
<gravityreloaded> dosn't jack server need it for example?
<dotblank> remove it in the package manager
<gravityreloaded> there are lots of them
<gravityreloaded> :s
<ikonia> gravityreloaded: http://www.pulseaudio.org/
<rumpel> would it need a reconfiguration of xserver?
<gravityreloaded> ikonia: thanks
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gravityreloaded: wait a sec: you need also to remove the various pulseaudio packages. E.g. if you type apt-get remove pulse<TAB> then you'll see them
<loquitus_of_bor1> How do I switch from using pulseaudio to ESD?
<ikonia> gravityreloaded: most of the projects have their own home page
<loquitus_of_bor1> it appears both are installed
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gravityreloaded: pulseaudio is cool but it's not yet in shape IMHO
<gravityreloaded> ikonia: I solved my browsing problem mentioned yesterday
<ikonia> gravityreloaded: errr....great ?
<gravityreloaded> yep
<loquitus_of_bor1> Le-Chuck_ITA: not sure but I think Pulseaudio might be the reason why my sound card stopped working. maybe some update. not sure... what can I do to remove pulse and/or replace it with something else?
<rumpel> @ gravityreloaded what was the solution?
<gravityreloaded> I had to do this: sudo chmod a-r /usr/lib/nautilus/extensions-2.0/libnautilus-brasero-extension.so
<rumpel> o.O
<ikonia> gravityreloaded: ah, so the library wasn't readable
<gravityreloaded> http://blog.ibeentoubuntu.com/2009/04/awful-nautilus-brasero-bug-in-jaunty.html
<gravityreloaded> right
<gravityreloaded> I did that command reloggoed and it was all back to normal
<Le-Chuck_ITA> loquitus_of_bor1: apt-get remove pulse<TAB> and you'll see them all. Remove them. But please *read* the messages that will tell  you dependent package sthat will be removed too. E.g. removing ubuntu-desktop is quite fine.
<yoasif> irc related question: i want to register this nick (the nick was last used 15 weeks ago)... who do i talk to to get it dropped?
<ikonia> yoasif: join #freenode
<loquitus_of_bor1> Le-Chuck_ITA: that's what I was wondering about... I can remove ubuntu-desktop?
<yoasif> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> loquitus_of_bor1: why do you want to do that ?
<ikonia> loquitus_of_bor1: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package
<loquitus_of_bor1> ikonia: I do not know why my sound card just stopped working... it was working fine for a while.
<loquitus_of_bor1> so I am suspecting based on all the reports about Pulse, that it is to blame
<loquitus_of_bor1> and hence want to remove it and see
<ikonia> loquitus_of_bor1: so why do you want to remove ubuntu-desktop ?
<loquitus_of_bor1> the driver for the sound card is the same as it was when the sound was working
<loquitus_of_bor1> ikonia: when you remove pulse, it seems to want to remove ubuntu-desktop too
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ikonia: ubuntu-desktop depends on pulseaudio
<ikonia> loquitus_of_bor1: ok, so because of the depencey
<Le-Chuck_ITA> loquitus_of_bor1: ubuntu-desktop is only a metapackage assuring that you have the "base" ubuntu environment. It happens sometimes that you disagree with it and you have to remove it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> If we only could do that with people.
<gravityreloaded> lol
<loquitus_of_bor1> Le-Chuck_ITA: so if I remove pulse audio and ubuntu-desktop goes with it, I am not gonna blow my system up and/or lose my desktop right?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Guys I will be in serious trouble with jaunty. I am now running the live system and my Xorg works fine. The installed system worked fine when installed from this live system (yesterday's daily). Then after some usage X is "screwed". It won't start, just a black screen. Now I checked and I have the *same* version of the intel driver in the installed system and in the live.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> What next?
<gravityreloaded> I get told "Unable to lock /var/lib/dpkg" when I apt-get remove pulse
<Le-Chuck_ITA> In fact, I didn't remember to have done a system upgrade
<rumpel> @ gravityreloaded perhaps another update-manager (whatever) in the background?
<gravityreloaded> don't think so
<Le-Chuck_ITA> loquitus_of_bor1: yes you can
<rumpel> @ gravi when its locked, it seems to be used by another process...
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gravityreloaded: are you root?
<gravityreloaded> yes
<Le-Chuck_ITA> then there might be the automatic apt-get update running
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ps aux |grep apt
<gravityreloaded> :x
<Le-Chuck_ITA> update not upgrade :)
 * Le-Chuck_ITA reports the bug and cries
 * gravityreloaded is reluctant to take this pulse bug an further :p
<gravityreloaded> rather than remove can I just de-activate pulse instead?
<rumpel> removing is simpler
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gravityreloaded: problem is that pulseaudio auto-spawns and you never know which program is going to try to use it
<gravityreloaded> ok
<gravityreloaded> but it won't break my system?
<loquitus_of_bor1> sound fixed!
<gravityreloaded> my directories can't be locked because of rhythmbox playing?
<gravityreloaded> ...maybe?
<gravityreloaded> :o I had synaptic running on other desktop :p
<Le-Chuck_ITA> guys I am really in trouble. X is black on startup. How did it happen. This is why I am in trouble: I didn't do anything but reboot
<gravityreloaded> "couldn't find packet pulse
<rumpel> @ Le-Chuck_ITA just black? nothing else?
<gravityreloaded> how do I remove pulse if it's not there?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> some chromatisms :)
<gravityreloaded> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Le-Chuck_ITA> some color variations that have colors in common with the desktop. The system runs, I can tell this beause if I press the power switch it reboots after a while
<rumpel> @ Le-Chuck_ITA  hmm.. maybe switch to console, stop X, dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg (?)  and restart x
<Le-Chuck_ITA> can't switch to console.
<rumpel> CTRL-ALT-FX?
<gravityreloaded> I also have that problem
<Le-Chuck_ITA> blocked
<gravityreloaded> y
<gravityreloaded> me too
<Le-Chuck_ITA> X captures the keyboard
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gravityreloaded: when do you have this?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> always? and what video card do you have?
<gravityreloaded> I have nvidia 6200
<rumpel> do you reach login-screen?
<gravityreloaded> can't ctrl-alt-backspace
<gravityreloaded> I have automatic login
<gravityreloaded> maybe sthng to do w it
<rumpel> hmm... maybe thers a bot option, that will not start X... then you can try repair it with dpkg-reconfigure... just an idea
<rumpel> a boot option
<gravityreloaded> anyway when I "sudo apt-get remove pulse" it returns "can't find pulse"
<rumpel> @ gravityreloaded  you need the exact package name
<rumpel> @ gravityreloaded try "aptitude search pulse"
<gravityreloaded> rumpel: ok
<rumpel> or apt-get remove pulse<tabtab>
<gravityreloaded> yes lots of results
<rumpel> pick the relevant one ^^
<gravityreloaded> which one do I remove?
<rumpel> pulseaudio?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> rumpel: I have automatic login
<gravityreloaded> rumpel: ok my ubuntu-desktop was also removed...
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gravityreloaded: what video card do you have and are you typing from the system?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/364488
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 364488 in ubuntu "After some day of installation, Xorg won't start anymore (black screen and locked keyboard)" [Undecided,New]
<rumpel> @ Le-Chuck_ITA and CTRL-ALT-F2 (e.g.) wont work?
<gravityreloaded> I have geforce 6200
<Le-Chuck_ITA> rumpel: X seems to have locked the keyboard
<rumpel> bummer
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it may be a console switch issue!
<gravityreloaded> maybe to do with no-dead-keys
<gravityreloaded> ?
<gravityreloaded> :s
<rumpel> then you have to boot into console somehow... i guess
<gravityreloaded> I had to change all kinds of things to get my accents working ok...
<gravityreloaded> the most drastic way to do that is remove graphics drivers hehe
<gravityreloaded> lol then u HAVE to text-boot
<gravityreloaded> personally I'm not bothered about lsing that option
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gravityreloaded: but can you use that system, are you using it now? I am a bit confused.
<gravityreloaded> I'm on system
<gravityreloaded> brb have to re-log
<gravityreloaded> ---finish pulse remove :)
<rumpel> pulse also use a big portion of my eee-ressources :/
<rumpel> lag in movies... sux ^^
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes I don't understand why insisting on shipping it before fixing it. I never met an intrepid or jaunty system where pulseaudio is not the cause of audio problems.
<rumpel> good question
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gravityreloaded: can we finish this synchronisation of news on the bug please :)
<gravityreloaded> right
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gravityreloaded: so you have a jaunty system with that bug. What video card, and, are you using it? If so how?
<gravityreloaded> I'm trying to get my mike working
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ah ok
<gravityreloaded> test call etc
<Le-Chuck_ITA> video card?
<gravityreloaded> 6200
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok then I found a similar bug
<gravityreloaded> I can't make double screen because resolution too low on screen (640x480)
<gravityreloaded> lol screen from stone age
<rumpel> oldschool
<gravityreloaded> if same resolution would probably work
<gravityreloaded> don't know - it's all I've got to go on
<rumpel> hmm... i have evolution in indicator-applet 0.1 of 9.04, does i still need alltray to run evolution comfortably in background?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Aha. There's something called a "Backtrace" in the Xorg log. Who said I shouldn't be reading bug reporting guidelines...
<gravityreloaded> I got sound now but test call feedback sounds incredibly low volume compared to my windows skype
<rumpel> I'm too lazy to check it by myself ^^
<gravityreloaded> is there a microphone boost somewhere?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gravityreloaded: go to the mixer, configure it to show recording levels (another crazy gnome thing) and make it higher
<rumpel> checked right-click menu for audio-control, gravityreloaded ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> don't put it at max level or it will distort your voice
<gravityreloaded> THANKS to whoever suggested removing pulse - at least I don't get crackle every time I start skype
<gravityreloaded> my levels are all at top
<gravityreloaded> I need extra mic boost :p
<gravityreloaded> rumpel check
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is there a bug on asking polite removal of pulse until it works?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I don't want to enter another debate but somebody should...
<rumpel> for support i better should switch to english gnome layout ^^
<gravityreloaded> that would help hehe
<Le-Chuck_ITA> what's the name of the channel for xorg development in ubuntu?
<rumpel> whats the english term for the "janitor" in administration panel, new in 9.04? =8)
<gravityreloaded> I removed pulse and things seem normal - my volume sliders are a bit les messy
<rumpel> sounds funny in german ^^
<Le-Chuck_ITA> janitor
<rumpel> lol
<Le-Chuck_ITA> in italian too, is it "parent" in german?
<gravityreloaded> computer janitor
<Le-Chuck_ITA> a latin word I guess
<gravityreloaded> sounds like our personal butler ^
<rumpel> in german its "computer-janitor".... but sounds a lot like from the 70s...
<Le-Chuck_ITA> that makes me think of adding an old-school demo when it starts up
<gravityreloaded> has anyone been successful in making skype calls yet? Or resolving the youtube bug?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I do make skype calls
<gravityreloaded> In youtube I can only see picture when changing to full screen or back again - and then I only see one frame :p
<Le-Chuck_ITA> After removing pulse and rebooting you have to change all in gnome audio settings to use alsa, and skype to use hw:0 or whatever is yur real card. And you have to guess there
<gravityreloaded> my microphone sounds too low...
<gravityreloaded> I got sound just with re-log
<gravityreloaded> but too quiet
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gravityreloaded: did you find your recording volume in gnome mixer?
<gravityreloaded> Le-Chuck_ITA: I did
<gravityreloaded> Le-Chuck_ITA: and all is on max
<Le-Chuck_ITA> try to enable all controls and see if there is a mic boost
<gravityreloaded> right- yes there is - just like in windows hehe
<badfish69> anybody with an audigy tried out jaunty yet?
<badfish69> i remember the fix in hardy was real dirty
<gravityreloaded> Le-Chuck_ITA: incredibly quiet even with boost
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gravityreloaded: then don't know what else to do :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ah
<gravityreloaded> probably the fault of my mike
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is perhaps the cross saying "allow skype to control mixer settings" checked in skype audio settings? if so
<gravityreloaded> in windows it sounds quiet when I record
<Le-Chuck_ITA> your settings are not being considered indeed
<gravityreloaded> but windows skype seems to fix it
<yoasif> q
<gravityreloaded> in google earth my flight sim just sits on the ground :(
<gravityreloaded> and can't watch youtube videos
<gravityreloaded> does anyone know how to fix those bugs? I understand they are talked about, but I don't have patience to go through encyplopedias of forums to find out
<gravityreloaded> maybe someone has an easy answer?
<gravityreloaded> I never managed to boot with USB pen-drive either
<gravityreloaded> says linux iso is missing
<gravityreloaded> :s
<gravityreloaded> wood skin looks nice in chatzilla :)
<gravityreloaded> rumpel: thanks for fixing my sound bug. Removing pulseaudio definitely seems to be the way forward
<gravityreloaded> gotta go now
<gravityreloaded> see you tomorrow
<rumpel> @ gravityreloaded wasnt my idea ^^
<gravityreloaded> oh
<gravityreloaded> thought it was
<gravityreloaded> anyway alll suggestions were appreciated
<rumpel> @ gravityreloaded i just advised to remove it
<rumpel> have fun :)
<gravityreloaded> ye thanks
<gravityreloaded> not fun - work now
<gravityreloaded> building a wall
<gravityreloaded> ^
<Bodsda> !info ed
<ubottu> ed (source: ed): The classic unix line editor. In component main, is standard. Version 0.7-3ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 47 kB, installed size 140 kB
<BUGabundo> we still carry ed? uau
<Armageddon> hello
<mogul218_> good morning all.....I submitted a bug this weekend on launchpad regarding a "1 blocked update - flashplugin-nonfree-10.0.22.87ubuntu1 (i386) and the bug report was taken down because they claimed that all that was needed to do was run sudo apt-get update to fix it.  Well I have done that before and after reporting the bug and this blocked update still wont' go away....has anyone else come across this?
<mogul218_> i'm testing kubuntu jaunty on this machine
<Armageddon> i need to update ubuntu 9.04 but i have no access to the internet on the laptop, is there any way to update it without having to connect it ? like download the update in another way ?
<chunk_of_app> hey - is it ok to install jaunty? I know it's still RC but will there be any changes before it's released on thursday?
<rm```> I installed flash (64-bit) manually by moving libflashplayer.so (downloaded from adobe) to /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins, mogul218_
<rm```> it works fine for me
<rm```> I don't know about your bug but if you're having problems with the updater, that might be worth trying
<Armageddon> chunk_of_app: RC means Release Candidate so there will be some changes but im pretty sure they will consider them in the updates you will preform later :)
<chunk_of_app> thanks... I don't want to wait... but I don't want to have to reinstall in two days... *impatient*
<Armageddon> well im not pretty sure but i dont think you will have to reinstall
<rm```> chunk_of_app: I downloaded one of the daily builds and installed it on my production machine, everything is working really well *fingers crossed*
<mogul218_> rm I will try the manual method but i'm more concerned about this blocked update not leaving my update alert screen
<Armageddon> cause i already have it installed
<BUGabundo> chunk_of_app: why reinstall?
<chunk_of_app> didn't know if RC would update to release level
<KyleK> i always seem to reinstall ubuntu when theres a rc around, i just install updates the week after
<mogul218_> it was suggested that the version i have is a later version than the update manager one and this is why it is blocked in the first place
<rm```> it will update
<chunk_of_app> :D ok, thanks
<rm```> mogul218_: try sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree
<rm```> and reinstall
<mogul218_> ok will try that
<Armageddon> is there anyway to download updates on a pc that has connection to the internet and then install them on the other which doesnt ?
<KyleK> ubuntu bugzilla uses a launchpad account right?
<Armageddon> KyleK:  are you talking to me ?
<KyleK> anyone here :D
<rumpel> !offline | Armageddon
<ubottu> Armageddon: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<aprilhare> does anyone have a problem where update manager doesn't seem to have a grip on how long it's been since you last updated? mine reckons 8 days ago - but it was today. it puts this ! symbol in the notification area and is generally not particularly useful
<Armageddon> thank you rumpel
<Armageddon> guys the website asks about the distribution that i have ! what does that means ?
<BUGabundo> Armageddon: aptoncd, apt-zip
<mogul218> rm that worked tyvm for your help
<BUGabundo> KyleK: what's "ubutnu bugzilla" ?
<drinkycrow> !bugzilla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugzilla
<aprilhare> BUGabundo: its bugs. zilla. in ubuntu.
<BUGabundo> aprilhare: lol
<Armageddon> BUGabundo: it says dapper , edgy and a list :/ which one shall i choose
<BUGabundo>  !launchpad | KyleK
<ubottu> KyleK: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Armageddon> !APTonCD
<rm```> thats good, I guess if its working fine now you can keep using the package instead of installing it manually
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<rumpel> @ Armageddon "cat /etc/issue" in cosole
<rumpel> console
<BUGabundo>  !paste | Armageddon
<ubottu> Armageddon: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<KyleK> KyleK: yes
<SandGorgon> anyone using 9.04 as a VM ? what do you use for sound input - pulseaudio or alsa... need it for skype
<joaopinto> pulseaudio does not work for skype, at leasr on my RM
<joaopinto> I mean, for input
<Armageddon> BUGabundo: dude i have no internet on that laptop :/ im on another pc in my university lab and i have no access to that laptop at the moment :/
<SandGorgon> joaopinto: do you use alsa ?
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: I had it works this cycle! haven't tried in a few weeks
<joaopinto> SandGorgon, I select my hw device
 * KyleK is going to attempt submitting a bug without reading anything on the launchpad site before hand :D
<JMFTheVCI> has the latest intel graphics driver broken compiz & other visual effects? My lappy on boot this morning has no visual effects and tells me that they cannot be enabled
<BUGabundo> Armageddon: easiset way? open synaptic choose the pachages you want, generate a GetList, move that to another pc, download the files with the script, import back to synaptic, install the apps
<BUGabundo> KyleK: 1st create an accoutn on launchpat
<Armageddon> BUGabundo: does the list works on windows ?
<BUGabundo> KyleK: then user $ ubuntu-bug PACKAGENAME to submit the bug
<BUGabundo> it will do all you want
<BUGabundo> Armageddon: it uses wget, so its no easy, but you can copy the URLs to another download manager
<Armageddon> BUGabundo: i will try that at the moment i have my laptop next to me, if i need any help ill ask here
<mnemo> JMFTheVCI: at least one intel chipset had a serious crash bug while using DRI so DRI was disabled on that chipset which would make compiz stop working
<mnemo> JMFTheVCI: what chipset do you have? please run "lspci -nn | grep VGA" and paste output
<KyleK> BUGabundo: i'm not sure what package to attach it to netbooting the installer
<Armageddon> BUGabundo: still there ? ubuntu is up and running whats next ?
<BUGabundo> KyleK: netbooting???
<henry-nicolas> Hello everybody, I would like to use the new PA mixer default with gnome 2.26 but I did just found that link : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/322909
<henry-nicolas> So, there is definitively no way to get the new mixer ? I found this should be an option...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322909 in pulseaudio "future gnome-volume-control has many use case regressions with move to Pulse Audio" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<BUGabundo> Armageddon: open synaptic choose the pachages you want, generate a GetList, move that to another pc, download the files with the script, import back to synaptic, install the apps
<KyleK> BUGabundo: instead of booting the installer with a installer cd I used gPXE
<Armageddon> BUGabundo: but the packages are not updates !
<KyleK> Armageddon: yea they are
<Armageddon> ok :/
<BUGabundo> Armageddon: I never said updates... I said apps!
<BUGabundo> KyleK: I don't know! maybe ubiquity
<mogul218> Armageddon check this page out to see if a there is a method for you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades
<Armageddon> thanks mogul218
<JMFTheVCI> mnemo: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:27ae] (rev 03)
<JMFTheVCI> [I just had to reboot]
<JMFTheVCI> mnemo: I am running with the intel driver.
<mnemo> JMFTheVCI: and what is "glxinfo | grep direct" saying?
<JMFTheVCI> mnemo: direct rendering : yes
<mnemo> ah so then DRI is not disabled on your chipset
<Bodsda> !info wordnet
<ubottu> wordnet (source: wordnet): electronic lexical database of English language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.0-13 (jaunty), package size 91 kB, installed size 400 kB
<JMFTheVCI> I have had my external VGA port on the go and using "display" to change the screens said that it changed my xorg config. WOuld that have killed compiz etc
<mnemo> JMFTheVCI: do you use dual monitors?
<KyleK> !info dig
<ubottu> Package dig does not exist in jaunty
<JMFTheVCI> No, I use the lappy display and then occaionaly use an external
<mnemo> JMFTheVCI: I looked around in the bug reports and I can't find any issues exactly like yours... try asking in #ubuntu-x and/or file a bug report using the command "ubuntu-bug xorg"
 * aprilhare tends to say connecting monitors via vga is so 20th century.
<aprilhare> does anyone have a problem where update manager doesn't seem to have a grip on how long it's been since you last updated? mine reckons 8 days ago - but it was today. it puts this ! symbol in the notification area and is generally not particularly useful
<KyleK> aprilhare: vga initializes faster after plugging it in/rebooting :)
<aprilhare> KyleK: hmmmm not so sure about that
<JMFTheVCI> mnemo: It was a widescreen external monitor. it took a lot of giggling with the "display" tool to get both screens to look correct and it asked me to logoff several times. When I went back to just the lappy screen. Compiz was dead. Visual effects back to none.
<aprilhare> if there is a difference it would be milliseconds
<aprilhare> and i've found that dvi allows me to see momentarily displayed information more rapidly
<nilfilter> howdy
<aprilhare> hell o
<nilfilter> 2.6.29.1: Any idea why the broadcom wl module *only* connects if loaded manually (i.e. insmod wl.ko)? If copied to /lib/modules/2.6.29.1/extra, for instance, and doing a depmod -a, no connection possible due to encryption issues.
<nilfilter> BTW, I patched and compiled the broadcom sta driver myself.
<drbobb> Hello, all those suffering due to regressions in graphics hardware support might be interested: apparently, the last Xorg version that my graphics card worked decently with was the one in Hardy. Now I've found that I can (sort-of) painlessly downgrade Xorg to the Hardy version, and enjoy a flicker-free display once again.
<drbobb> The downside: the downgrade breaks the keyboard mapping ;-(
<drbobb> I would really appreciate some help from anyone with a slight understanding of the outrageously baroque process of keyboard configuration in Linux/X11
<Armageddon> oh btw, in the ubuntu 64bit i had a problem when using the shutdown button under the account name, it used to restart the pc and doesnt shut it down
<Armageddon> so now im using the terminal to shutdown
<JMFTheVCI> big submitted https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/364544
<JMFTheVCI> <bug> submitted
<drbobb> Please, if anyone feels (s)he can help, PM me, I'll get back to you soon
<Armageddon> JMFTheVCI: i was asking if it was a known bug or not thats all :/
<dooglus> my PC just froze for a few minutes while update-apt-xapian-index ran
<dooglus> it happens occasionally.
<JMFTheVCI> armageddon: not sure. I don;t think so. But there are a lot of intel bugs with external monitoris
<dooglus> how can I view the results of that job?  the README isn't clean
<Armageddon> JMFTheVCI: its AMD
<dooglus> /var/lib/apt-xapian-index/README says "To query the database, open it as ``/var/lib/apt-xapian-index/index``." - but open it in which application?
<dooglus> /var/lib/apt-xapian-index/index contains the single line "flint /var/lib/apt-xapian-index/index.2" but I don't have any program called 'flint', and neither do the repos, as far as I can tell
<Armageddon> JMFTheVCI: whats the package ? :/
<JMFTheVCI> xorg?
<JMFTheVCI> intel driver?
<JMFTheVCI> not certain.
<Armageddon> well me neither :/
<Armageddon> whats xorg ?
<JMFTheVCI> xorg - X11 - runs the screen basics - resoultion/refresh rates etc
<Armageddon> oh ok thanks but i dont think its xorg
<Armageddon> JMFTheVCI:  can i activate my ATI/AMD driver without having internet on the pc where ubuntu is installed ?
<JMFTheVCI> why would a driver or graphics need an internet connection?
<Armageddon> it says the driver needs to be activated i try to activate it but it doesnt work it asks for internet connection :/
<Armageddon> actually i just tried it, it crashes with an error, i mean an error window with nothing written in it just a close
<TarBar> Are there any main differences between ubuntu 8 and 9?
<aprilhare> TarBar: yes. one is labelled 8, the other is labelled 9. and ext4. and everything else listed on ubuntu.com
<TarBar> hmmmm
<TarBar> Well I just took the lazy approach, I might do some reading
<TarBar> Oh and ext4 sounds evil.
<aprilhare> tis not evil, is filesystem
<aprilhare> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta
<TarBar> LIES!
<TarBar> Lol
<TarBar> thanks for the link.
<aprilhare> truthteller be i
<aprilhare> ready on April 23rd, 2009
<TarBar> :)
<aprilhare> so two more days roughly (in .au)
<TarBar> How the hell did you know I was from au
<TarBar> :O!
<TarBar> Or are you talking about Au time..
<aprilhare> my irc-fu is unquestioned
<TarBar> IC
<aprilhare> and talking about .au time
<TarBar> oh
<TarBar> k
<TarBar> So ubuntu currently uses ext3?
<aprilhare> aye
<aprilhare> or ext2 i suppose
<TarBar> hmm
<aprilhare> depends on how much you like journalling
 * TarBar hopes the upgrade it easy and not dangerous.
 * aprilhare checks and discovers he indeed uses ext3
<aprilhare> the upgrade is not dangerous. still, check by booting a jaunty cd
<aprilhare> can't be too careful
<TarBar> Check what?
<TarBar> the filesystem?
<TarBar> o.o
<drbobb> Hello, all those suffering due to regressions in graphics hardware support might be interested: apparently, the last Xorg version that my graphics card worked decently with was the one in Hardy. Now I've found that I can (sort-of) painlessly downgrade Xorg to the Hardy version, and enjoy a flicker-free display once again.
<drbobb> The downside: the downgrade breaks the keyboard mapping ;-(
<drbobb> I would really appreciate some help from anyone with a slight understanding of the outrageously baroque process of keyboard configuration in Linux/X11
<topyli> drbobb: you might have better success with that if you asked a question :)
<topyli> iirc x doesn't handle keyboards anymore, it's all moved to evdev
<Flynsarmy> Is the archive manager FINALLY going to let you drag files out of it into folders in 'list view' mode in jaunty?
<Flynsarmy> File Roller
<drbobb> topyli: pretty obvious, isn't it - I need help on how to start debugging the kbd mapping breakage
<topyli> umm didn't file-roller always let you drag stuff out?. as for list mode, it's still broken
<aprilhare> is it wise to upgrade to ext4 now or should we wait a while longer?
<peace> i am on ext4 since alpha 4 release
<drinkycrow> i've been told it's ok for root, but to keep user accounts on ext3
<drinkycrow> something about possible data loss and whatnot
<peace> have you some important stuff?
<peace> save in a externeal disk
<peace> like i did
<joaopinto> aprilhare, it is safe to use ext4, there have been some issues with files being truncated during system crashes, some patches were applied to minimize that
<Salac> hey/c
<TychoQuad> my usb modem won't work unless it's connected when the system is turned on. from what i've read, it's a bug with the latest kernel. i still have my ibex kernel installed on this machine, will i encounter any problems running that one instead?
<void^> i've been on ext4 since some alpha release without problems, but i haven't had any crashes either
<peace> me too void
<Assurbanipal> hi guys, i have kubuntu 9,4 installed and face a lot of problems with my desktop. window management gets crazy, my mouse is almos unusuable. is there anybody that has a clue what the problem might be?
<peace> bad video driver?
<SandGorgon> Assurbanipal: i'm having problems with mouse as well.
<SandGorgon> Fiddle with the mouse advanced-settings and try to see if that mitigates the problems
<Assurbanipal> is this because of the mouse or is it a kde problem?
<Assurbanipal> i have tried mosth things i could think of, switch to a usb mouse after removing the ps2 mouse i normaly have,remove close drivers...change windows management settings...nothing seems to solve the problem
<peace> Assurbanipal: i think is hardware problem \ kernel
<peace> here kde4 works great
<Assurbanipal> do u think if i switch to older kernel it will be ok??
<Assurbanipal> it seems not even keyboard shortcuts work ok...
<Assurbanipal> i think it is a window management problem...since windows do not respond to keyboard too
<Noqq> I'm about to make a swap file, using this guide: http://www.linux.com/feature/113956    Nut I do not get the part to go into the root mode. I need to type something like; su -, then the guide tells me to enter password, but I do not get prompted to enter my password
<SandGorgon> Assurbanipal: i dont think it is a kernel issue - it is a kde defaults issue. I use KDE on a VM and I can see the difference in KDE vs gnome
<Assurbanipal> so,how could i solve this crazy problem???it has turned my system unusable!!!
<Assurbanipal> and all of a sudden!
<Assurbanipal> anyone could suggest anything?
<SandGorgon> Assurbanipal: try deleting your ~/.kde4 directory (you will lose all settings) and see
<peace> SandGorgon: instead of deleteing just rename
<Assurbanipal> i am now goint to try with the previous kernel and i ll tell you the results..
<drbobb> hello can anyone help me solve this issue: Hardy's Xorg + Jaunty's kernel = broken keyboard mapping, AltGr emits KP_Enter, stuff like that
<TychoQuadver2> I need some help with my usb 3g modem. under Ibex, i could connect the thing to the computer at any time and the computer would instantly see it and allow me to connect with it using the network manager. However, under jaunty it will only be seen if i have it connected while booting the computer, and will be lost if i disconnect it until restart. I thought it was a kernel bug, but i started the computer with ibex's kernel
<TychoQuadver2> and it still didn't work as intended
<SandGorgon> drbobb: AFAIK jaunty was patched to use a newer Xorg - I'd suggest a clean install
<Assurbanipal> i am on older kernel now and seems to work ok...is this helping to address the problem?
<drbobb> SandGorgon: if you wonder why I want to use such a combo, see above
<drbobb> In short, my vga will not work correctly with Jaunty's Xorg
<drbobb> plz PM me if any hints, will be back shortly
<Noqq> do you always need to type sudo firest?
<Noqq> I'm trying to edit the /etc/stab, but I do not have the permission to save it. What now?
<Noqq> I mean, /etc/fstab
<Peace-> sudo
<Peace-> use sudo
<Peace-> or gksudo , or kdesudo
<Noqq> Peace-: Where do I place sudo? I'm in text editor now, just want to save it. (over the original)
<Peace-> close you text editor
<Peace-> have you ubuntu or kubuntu
<|ns|nR8> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Peace-> no
<Peace-> gksudo
<Noqq> Peace-: Why 'gk'?
<Peace-> sudo is not suited for graphical application
<zash_> or install the nautilus-sudo thingy
<Noqq> Peace-: Ubuntu
<zash_> nautilus-gksu
<Peace-> Noqq: becasue you can have problem with sudo
<Peace-> with gksudo gedit you can go safetly
<Peace-> to edit your stuff
<Peace-> there a lots of topic about this issue
<Peace-> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Noqq> Peace-: I'm in, thanks. Just gotta add the /extraswap line now and I'm done. Then I can go and find out how to get wireless internet. :)
<Peace-> xD
<Noqq> Wasn't there a document on getting wireless internet on ubuntu on the official website? :\
<Peace-> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Peace-> !wifi | nomego
<ubottu> nomego: please see above
<Peace-> sorry
<bigjocker> oes anyone knows why the update-manager applet is not showing updates in jaunty?
<Peace-> bad tab
<bigjocker> does*
<bigjocker> if i execut aptitude full-upgrade on the console it shows a plethora of updates
<bigjocker> hmm
<bigjocker> execute*
<drinkycrow> #ubuntu-vn ?
<drinkycrow> oops
<drinkycrow> wrong chan
<drinkycrow> will there ever be an ubuntu release where midi just works?
<Peace-> here works
<drinkycrow> prboom music will just come out
<BigMoopies> any idea when we will see jaunty on shipit ?
<BigMoopies> after the download release ?
<drinkycrow> i think it's time for me to go to bed
<drinkycrow> i misread 'shipit'
<BigMoopies> :-\
<eagles0513875> has anything changed between the last beta nad rc
<TychoQuadver2> I need some help with my usb 3g modem. under Ibex, i could connect the thing to the computer at any time and the computer would instantly see it and allow me to connect with it using the network manager. However, under jaunty it will only be seen if i have it connected while booting the computer, and will be lost if i disconnect it until restart. I thought it was a kernel bug, but i started the computer with ibex's kernel
<TychoQuadver2> and it still didn't work as intended
<shashi__> Can we download now itself the coming 9.04 version on 23rd ? .
<shashi__> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/20090421.2/ . Is this image is the golden image of 9.04 ?
<Pitel> facepalm
<TychoQuadver2> 9.04 isn't gold yet
<TychoQuadver2> 24'th of april
<PROject-Emerald> Is Jaunty a lot different than Hardy?
<TychoQuadver2> i suggest you read one of the many reviews littering the internets
<Megarain> Okay, I can't seem to remember if my build is RC or beta, easy way to check?
<Megarain> And if so, is there a way for me to update?
<mrwes> Is Brasero more reliable now in gnome 2.26?
<Peace-> brasero sucks as always
<Megarain> Eh, I've has mixed results.
<mrwes> hrmm...bitch having to install all those KDE libs just to run K3b
<mrwes> although growisofs works nice from the terminal
<Megarain> If I was using the beta would it auto udate to the RC?
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Megarain> I keep updated. I need to know a way to confirm. You know, thurough testing and all?
<mrwes> lsb_release -rd
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Megarain> mrwes: Only giving me that its 9.04. Nothing about rc, beta, etc.
<mrwes> don't think it will
<mrwes> nor will uname -a
<Pici> Megarain: The idea of an RC/beta/alpha is just a snapshot of the archive at a moment in time, it doesn't have any other meaning or discernable differences from a daily release besides when the snapshot was taken.
<Noqq1> How do you enter "update-manger -d" in jaunty? Can't get to it trough alt+f2. Tells me there is no such file.
<steveccc> does anyone know if the date of release for 9.04 has shifted or is it still thurs
<Pici> Its still the 23rd.
<mrwes> sudo update-manager -d
<mrwes> you need r00t perms to run that
<steveccc> has anyone done any tests of ext3 vs ext4 - is there much of a difference with regard to performance?
<Megarain> Informal info on my hand sees faster boot, seek, and write time.
<kklimonda> steveccc: for example: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ext4_benchmarks&num=1
<steveccc> kklimonda: thanks for the link - it looks impressive - its just whether you trust it or not I guess (with regards to data corruption etc
<steveccc> how many people here will be migrating all o their data disks onto ext4 or are you all holding back until its been established for a while?
<kklimonda> steveccc: well - a lot of people has migrated to ext4 already and there are no known bugs in vanilla kernel.. but there is one ugly bug in ubuntu though 330824 - I couldn't reproduce it here but it's a problem for some people.
<kklimonda> oh well - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/330824
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 330824 in linux "Soft lockups (freezes) when deleting files from ext4 partitions on 2.6.28" [Medium,In progress]
<kklimonda> stupid ubottu :P
<topyli> i've been hit by that bug a few times when doing upgrades. not lately though i think
<shadeslayer> steveccc: have my data on fat32 all my linux on ext4
<shadeslayer> btw anyone try out koffice?
<steveccc> shadeslayer: i presume on fat32 because of dual booting is it
<Gullstad> Is Ubuntu Januty going to be launched without a fix for compiz (worst case scenario)?
<shadeslayer> steveccc: plan on doing that later,right now i only have ubuntu on my hd,though i created a partition for windows,which ill use for playing crysis and such
<kklimonda> Gullstad: do you have LP link for this bug?
<BluesKaj> Gullstad , I think they're working on it , altho it's not a real serious prob in my case , but some ppl have reported total freezes and lockups while running compiz
<Gullstad> Sec. I think I read about it in the forums. It's basicly blacklisting alot of videocard due to unstable preformance, and crashes.
<Gullstad> Yeah, here to. My card got blacklisted, and now I'm using metacity.
<Gullstad> Not the same "feel" to it :P
<BluesKaj> which card Gullstad ?
<Gullstad> BluesKaj: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<BluesKaj> Gullstad, oh the intel chip problem. You're lucky to have any graphics at all from the reports I've seen
<Gullstad> Wasnt't the problem with compiz?
<BluesKaj> not necessarily . resolution and X probs
<Gullstad> Oh-shit. I noticed that X had been unstable, but it got worse starting BETA. Then it got better in RC, could stay on for hours, but then it crashed without notice.
<Gullstad> Haven had a problem since my card got blacklisted, and I'm beeing set to use metacity
<dns53> i've got a problem with my x and a nvidia card, sometimes during boot the laptop keyboard and touch pad do not work, if i connect a usb device it works fine
<Gullstad> Bad timing - two days to go :P
<dns53> it only appears to happen when i have a dvd in the drive
<shadeslayer> this might seem dumb but i have a sim card slot at the back,can i access the phonebook using it? its behind the battery
<Gullstad> It's probly just for 3G connection?
<shadeslayer> Gullstad: i think so
<shadeslayer> so i cant?
<minimec> Hi. I have random system freeces testing jackalope in daily use. I guess it's a compiz thing, but I am not sure. It could also be a combination of compiz with gnome-do in 'docky' mode. My GPU is an old raden 9600 (RV350) and the opensource ati driver.
<Gullstad> I don't think so, but I don't have any experience
<minimec> Did anyone of you have some similar problems?
<Gullstad> minimec: It's a BIG known problem. They are working hard on it. As I understand it's X and compiz that is unstable
<Gullstad> I have the same problem, but I disabeled compiz.
<Gullstad> running metacity it's stable.
<shadeslayer> compiz runs fine here,nvidia card
<Gullstad> It's an intel-chipset thing, as far as BluesKaj explained.
<dns53> shadeslayer you should theoretically be able to but you need more knowledge than i have
<minimec> Gullstad: THX for the info. Did you hear about bluetooth problems also? I can't access my files on my SonyEricsson W310. It works with USB...
<Gullstad> minimec: The bundeled bluetooth-application shipped with ubuntu is very limited.
<shadeslayer> dns53: hehe,well i was being hypothetical,now since i know it can be done,ill look around google for answers
<ljuwaidah> woohoo!
<dns53> shadeslayer cool, i was about to suggest you ask openmoko os somewhere similar where they work with gsm devices
<ljuwaidah> 329 people waiting for 9.04 and it's still 2 days away!
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Jaunty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseParties
<ljuwaidah> oh!
<ljuwaidah> only 8 people? :(
<minimec> Gullstad: I am rather pleased with the 8.04 and 8.10 bluetooth solutions. Works like charm with my bluetooth devices. Thx again for the info ;)
<shadeslayer> ljuwaidah: 7 excluding you :O
<ljuwaidah> shadeslayer: umm... yeah! thanks fro doing the math!
<ljuwaidah> great! now it's 6
<shadeslayer> heh,i failed in maths this sem
<ljuwaidah> it really is counting down, ROFL
<minimec> Gullstad: ... well I have to agree that I have to twaek the bluetooth.conf for my Logitech Di Novo ... :)
<ljuwaidah> minimec: it's a pain in the ass (are we allowed to use that word here?) to get the stereo headphones working
<ljuwaidah> well
<ljuwaidah> it's easy to get them working, actually, it's just annoying having to use pulseaudio's controls to switch to it
<tinjaw> I am having problem with nvidia driver and Jaunty RC
<tinjaw> It was working, then I did a fresh install and now it won't work.
<shadeslayer> wont work?
<tinjaw> Seeing lots of traffic on forums, etc. about same problem.
<tinjaw> Seems xorg may be foobar in latest update
<atari> hi
<tinjaw> yes, getting EE no device found
<tinjaw> using nv driver works
<tinjaw> but nvidia 173 or 180 give problem
<ljuwaidah> I remember it was pretty exciting waiting for 8.10's release.. I hope it'll be as fun this time too, see you guys @ #ubuntu-release-party
<ljuwaidah> later
<ljuwaidah> GB
<drinkycrow> i found a bug in the netbook remix
<tinjaw> think there is a conflict with something that was recently updated
<shadeslayer> !bug> drinkycrow
<ubottu> drinkycrow, please see my private message
<minimec> ljuwaidah: How is the sound quality on these headphones? I was thinking about buying a SonyEricsson c702 with stereo bluetooth.
<tinjaw> I did an install of 9.04 beta about 2/3 weeks ago and all was working fine.
<tinjaw> When you do a fresh install of 9.04, does it immediately go out and update?
<tinjaw> I don't think so, but just checking.
<thiebaude> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<canen> moring all
<tinjaw> How do I go about troubleshooting this issue?
<Gullstad> minimec: I ment in the sence of filebrowing cellphones :)
<thiebaude> hi canen
<tinjaw> I have working system with nv driver.
<tinjaw> All I need to is install nvidia 173 or 180 and breaks.
<canen> i can't seem to get kopete to obey my minimum font size settings in the chat display
<tinjaw> Can "fix" with sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia* and reboot
<canen> this has been an issue for a while
<canen> seems to stuck at 10px
<canen> anyone seeing this?
<shadeslayer> sure,if i knew how to help i would have gladly helped
<minimec> Gullstad: But in general I have to say that I like jackalope I think... I think they use some new drivers for my wlan stick too. Connection looks more stable...
<bigjocker> tinjaw, do you install those drivers using the hardware drivers gui or using aptitude?
<tinjaw> bigjocker: former
<tinjaw> clarification
<tinjaw> I initially installed using hardware drives gui
<tinjaw> but after initial install and rollback, that is no longer an option
<tinjaw> I then use the synaptic package manager on subsequent (re)installs
<bigjocker> tinjaw, what's the problem you experience after installing the driver? what card model do you have?
<tinjaw> after rollback, the hardware drives gui reports "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system."
<tinjaw> I have dual 8800GTs
<tinjaw> reboot stays in console
<tinjaw> xorg log shows EE no device found
<tinjaw> I don't *think* this is an nvidia problem per se. I see similar talk around the web about ATI driver as well
<tinjaw> I think this is an xorg thing
<Shappie__> Hello, is there a way s
<Shappie__> to disable RandR in kubuntu 9.04?
<BluesKaj> trying to edit xorg.conf results in a lot of probs with X finding the HW due to it's severe dependence on HAL , so adding or deleting anything in xorg can break the system ...it's a real PITA IMO
<tinjaw> I need to go off to a meeting. Will revisit this nvidia driver issue when I return.
<thiebaude> BluesKaj: does X freeze?
<BluesKaj> X won't recover in some cases so you end up at the TTY prompt or worsw
<Shappie__> You can alwast revert to default xorg right?
<Shappie__> If you first backup it...
<BluesKaj> thiebaude, xorg resorts to generic graphics drivers in some cases , especially intel
<BluesKaj> Shappie__ , yes
<amikrop> mvo: Hello there. Any news from the "activate nVidia Hardware Drivers" bug?
<cwillu> amikrop, most up to date information will be on the bug report
<cwillu> oops, you named somebody specific, nvm :p
 * cwillu pokes mvo with a stick
<amikrop> cwillu: Oh, ok. I haven't seen any information on the bug report.
<cwillu> amikrop, if you know the person who's responsible for it, my usual rebuke isn't relevant :p
<amikrop> cwillu: ;-) :P
<thiebaude> cwillu lol
<mvo> amikrop: could you please attach the /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log from the upgrade? that is useful to figure why the nvidia driver was not upgraded properly. as for the jockey problem, that is more a question for pitti
<amikrop> mvo: I have done so ;)
<Gullstad> minimec: I'm gonna be happy when I can use compix without freezing my computer again :P
<Gullstad> minimec: Kinda deppendent on the AWN dock :P
<deany> with an empty xorg.conf how can I check which driver my card is using (its a radeon)
<cwillu> deany, /var/log/xorg.0.log will tell you, although it'll be the ati driver by default
<amikrop> mvo: Isn't that http://launchpadlibrarian.net/25786476/main.log it?
<cwillu> deany, "ati" is equivalent to "radeon"
<deany> is radeon the opesource "accelerated" driver or just a generic 2D make-do driver?
<mvo> amikrop: sorry, my bad, I looked at a outdated page
<Shappie__> deany: radeon got 3D support for all cards except the HDxxxx cards
<Shappie__> what ATi card you have?
<deany> 256mb mobility 9800
<Shappie__> Ok than you should have 3D support with the radeon opensource driver ;)
<deany> good enough to play doom3/Q4 , but mostly only UT2004
<amikrop> mvo: never mind :)
<Shappie__> I dont know how good the 3D support is. But its enough for compiz effects as far as i know...
<minimec> Gullstad: I use e17 in general. So I don't mind. But gnome-do starts to be quiet interesting, as you can also use it without compiz and the docky mode (compiz only) is AWN-like
<deany> hmm.. what about options to tweak it, like vsync, as there is no app like there is with the ATI catalysts
<mvo> amikrop: could you please add /var/log/dist-upgrade/xorg_fix_intrepid.log" ?
<mvo> amikrop: the main.log looks alright
<BluesKaj> mvo , "my bad " is ghetto english, it's not cool here , even tho want to be so
<deany> got my daily iso on usb ready to go full on jaunty in a minute:)
<Gullstad> minimec: I hate gnome-do's dockymode :P
<amikrop> mvo: done
<Gullstad> But gnome-do is GREAT
<minimec> Gullstad: Ok... i give AWN a chance ;)
<mvo> BluesKaj: oh? sorry for that
<BluesKaj> mvo, no problem :)
 * mvo will use mea cupla instead from now on
 * drbobb suggests mea CULPA instead
<mvo> amikrop: thanks, this file looks ok as well :) is the nvidia-glx-173 driver still installed?
<drbobb> btw my bad used to be hippie before it was ghetto iirc (oh how OT can one get)
<mvo> amikrop: and what does /etc/X11/xorg.conf.dist-upgrade-200904192251 contain ? still driver "nvidia" ?
<amikrop> mvo: It's installed, yes.
<amikrop> mvo: http://dpaste.com/36247/
<lifi> anyone with working fglrx and dual-head conf? i wounder if jaunty is still unusable with fglrx...
<mvo> amikrop: thanks, that looks all ok, it seems like the upgrade did not misconfigure your system. could you try to boot with that config and attach the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file please?
<mvo> lifi: it depends on your card, fglrx support for r500 chips got removed, its now r6xx, r7xx. but the free ati driver is pretty good with r5xx these days
<amikrop> mvo: Boot with what config? Do the "fake activation" procedure and then reboot?
<lifi> mvo, i got a r6xx card... fglrx is working, but randr is still broken... so that means dual-head is useless and compiz is buggy (window maximize)
<Roy_M> Hi, just testing out jaunty now. Is there any way to use fdisk to partition my hdd rather than the gui provided?
<mvo> amikrop: just make sure that "driver "nvidia" is set in the xorg.conf - this will most likely not work, but it will hopefully produce a Xorg.0.log that gives a clue what is wrong
<mvo> amikrop: the pci id is listed as supported in the nvidia-glx-173 fwiw
<amikrop> mvo: You ask me to try to activate the 173 driver, then reboot, and then paste Xorg.0.log, right?
<amikrop> mvo: By the way, this is my /etc/X11/xorg.conf http://dpaste.com/36251/
<amikrop> mvo: As you can see, my current /etc/X11/xorg.conf says nothing about nvidia.
<mvo> amikrop: yes, please activate 173 and check in xorg.conf if the nvidia driver then is in the xorg.conf
<drbobb> hello can anyone help me solve this issue: Hardy's Xorg + Jaunty's kernel = broken keyboard mapping, AltGr emits KP_Enter, stuff like that
<amikrop> mvo: Before, or after a reboot?
<mvo> amikrop: if it is, please reboot and check if the Xorg.0.log contians information about nvidia and attach that please
<amikrop> ok
<drbobb> all those suffering due to regressions in graphics hardware support might be interested: apparently, the last Xorg version that my graphics card worked decently with was the one in Hardy. Now I've found that I can (sort-of) painlessly downgrade Xorg to the Hardy version, and enjoy a flicker-free display once again.
<drbobb> The downside: the downgrade breaks the keyboard mapping ;-(
<mvo> amikrop: please check for the driver before the reboot, without the driver "nvidia" in the xorg.conf xorg will just use "nv"
<drbobb> I would really appreciate some help from anyone with a slight understanding of the outrageously baroque process of keyboard configuration in Linux/X11
<amikrop> mvo: OK, this is my xorg.conf after the unsuccessful activation of 173: http://dpaste.com/36253/
<amikrop> mvo: It contains nvidia, so I reboot
<amikrop> and I paste Xorg.0.log
<yml> I am getting some hard time to get the sound working on my new laptop hp dv6-1030ef
<yml> I am using this issue to track my progress
<amikrop> mvo: rebooting...
<yml> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/363870
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 363870 in linux "no sound on laptop hp dv6-1030ef " [Undecided,Fix committed]
<yml> I have also built a report with the script from the alsa people if that can help someone : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=833c8db84403c34e6384e3fed8c32021afd6a860
<amikrop> mvo: OK, rebooted in low-graphics mode. This is my Xorg.0.log http://dpaste.com/36255/
<Gullstad> minimec: You bastard! If I can't use AWN, you can't either!! :P
<mvo> amikrop: thanks, please attach this file to the bugreport
<mvo> amikrop: (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<amikrop> mvo: OK :S
<mvo> amikrop: so it seems the problem is that you boot with 2.6.27-7 instead of 2.6.28
<amikrop> mvo: The truth is that I kept all of my old configuration files (even menu.lst) during the upgrade.
<amikrop> mvo: (btw, I added Xorg.0.log to the bug report)
<amikrop> mvo: So, should I change my menu.lst or something, and then reboot?
<mvo> amikrop: booting with 2.6.28 will fix the problem
<minimec> amikrop: "##default num" should have value 'default   0' to boot the newest kernel in your menu.lst you can also type 'ESC' when grub starts
<jamalfanaian> Hi, I'm having an issue.. I just did an update and changed some configs with amdcccle and can't get it to work :(
<jamalfanaian> every time the login screen comes it is just a distorted version of the boot screen and i see no login screen
<amikrop> mvo: OK. Thank you very much for everything. :-)
<jamalfanaian> i've tried to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in recovery mode but it didn't fix it :\
<amikrop> minimec: Alright, I manually edited menu.lst ;)
<minimec> jamalfanaian: Ok. You tried to use the fglrx driver and now reconfigured the xserve-xorg with dpkg-reconfigure. I think, you are almost dine. Try 'sudo aticonfig --initial now'.
<minimec> jamalfanaian: then reboot...
<jamalfanaian> minimec: Ok let me try that, I'm waiting for it to finish a forced disk check and I should be able to get it in recovery mode and try that, thanks :)
<Laibsch> Can somebody please recreate http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-rc-alternate-i386.jigdo
<Laibsch> ?
<Laibsch> There are about 150+ files in that jigdo which cannot be downloaded anymore because they have been superseeded
<jamalfanaian> minimec: THANK YOU!!! That solved the problem! :D
<minimec> jamalfanaian: No problem.
<amikrop> mvo: It worked, thanks a lot :-)
<mvo> amikrop: please put that in the bugreport as well, maybe jockey should warn about this
<amikrop> mvo: done so ;)
<weltall2> does anyone know when the dual separate x screen bug will be fixed?
<weltall2> (everything opened on the second xscreen is opened in the first one)
<dragger> Hello, my pc wont login after i type password and username
<dragger> ?
<dragger> its appear blank screen with just mouse curser
<minimec> dragger: That sounds like ATI in combuination with compiz ;)
<dragger> i removed compiz
<dragger> So, what can i do ?
<dragger> minimec, you still there
<minimec> dragger: <ctrl><alt>F1 then login 2.) 'sudo adduser logintest' 3.) 'sudo killall gdm' 4.) 'sudo gdm && exit' 5.) try to login as user logintest
<minimec> dragger: Let's see if this is a user config problem or a system config problem...
<daveDev> if install 9.04 now i can update to 9.10 with out reinstalling?
<minimec> daveDev: You will.
<geek_> daveDev: yes
<daveDev> thanks. i need to encypt my hd so i don't want to fool with reinstalling afterwards
<acicula> i am using the intel driver(gma4500) and jaunty, but i have no backlight control anymore and i can only switch between two low brightness settings. Is this a known issue with the new intel driver?
<dragger> minimec, The same problem
<BluesKaj> yes, there many issues with intel graphics on jaunty
<minimec> dragger: what card are you using and what driver?
<BluesKaj> err there are
<weltall2> no one has experienced the problem with 2 separate x screen where the SCREEN system variable is screwed up?
<geek_> acicula: i'm using a slightly older chipset but i don't seem to have that issue with an x 3100
<dragger> minimec, really idk
<dragger> this is new pc in my work
<dragger> Can i reset configuration ?
<minimec> dragger: do 'lspci |grep VGA' in a console
<acicula> geek_: there is a solution in the form of a lenovo-sl-driver, but it makes my system(Gui?) hang
<minimec> dragger: you can reset the configuration doing a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'. If you (or Ubuntu) installed the 'property driver' you will have to remove that one first.
<amikrop> By the way, what is the desktop background image of Jaunty Jackalope?
<nvivo> Hi. Please, does anyody know how should I disable the touchpad in kubuntu 9.04?
<nvivo> Do I still need to mess around with SHMConfig manually on the hal fdi files?
<sebsebseb>  lol now I got a nice stop  sign  where the updater is.  and  I hover over  and   it says:   An error occured when checking for updates.  Ah well this messed up 8.10 to alpha6, to beta, to rc, upgrade is going bye bye soon :)  and then being replaced with a nice clean install of  9.04 final with Ext4
<dragger> minimec , combatible controller intel
<ctw> hi
<SN0WB4LL> hi
<SN0WB4LL> is EXT4 stable?
<minimec> dragger: Intel should not be a problem. So you can just 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'. I don't have any INtel card, but they support linux quiet well.
<ctw> I upgraded my Jaunty install last night and now cannot boot anymore: Grub gives me the following error: 'Error2: Bad file or directory type' -- any advice?
<Rods_Tiger> How do I get my computer to just log in automatically without stopping to ask for my password after it has logged in, for 'network manager'.
<ctw> I'm using jfs
<sebsebseb> Ext4 is stable enough now, by the sounds of things
<ctw> I've tried doing an fsck but everything seems to be clean
<sebsebseb> ctw: why jfs?
<Rods_Tiger> it says unlock keyring and it seems 'network manager' is the thing being obstructive
<SN0WB4LL> so, do you recommend me install EXT4?
<sebsebseb> weird I can't autocomplete your name,  yeah  9.04  is pretty pointless without Ext4 really
<ctw> sebsebseb: I made that decision a long time ago after reading a comparisons of filesystems ... it seemed best for handling large files at the time and now I'm kind of stuck with it
<ctw> sebsebseb: any idea what might be going on?
<kklimonda> SN0WB4LL: there is one ugly bug (#330824) in ubuntu.. migrating is your call..
<sebsebseb> ctw: why is it better for large files?
<sebsebseb> ctw: and no since I don't know enough about file systems
<ctw> sebsebseb: I think it was rated as faster ... as I said I made that decision a long time ago
<ctw> sebsebseb: the issue seems to be with grub though
<sebsebseb> ctw: well Ext4 is meant to be much faster than Ext3
<ctw> sebsebseb: I'm hoping that there is a way for me to rescue my system without a re-install
<SN0WB4LL> kklimonda: mhhhh, but 2 days ago, the bug will be repair?
<SN0WB4LL> sorry for my english :P
<Rods_Tiger> what I want is to just switch the computer on and it does all the starting up without my intervention. Having to go to it and type in the password into 'unlock keyring' is not what I want.
<sebsebseb> SNOWB4LL  by what I have seen of 9.04,  with Ext3, it is pretty pointless.
<kklimonda> SN0WB4LL: I don't know if it will be repaired soon.. it's hard to reproduce but painful for those who are affected..
<ctw> when I log in with an old kernel, I can boot, but I get a lot of errors indicating that libraries are missing (I did a complete dist-upgrade) ... does anybody here know how to fix this?
<ctw> I can't even run apt-get anymore
<ctw> because of the errors
<SN0WB4LL> kklimonda: so, upgrade or no? :S
<nvivo> anyone has any idea on how to disable the touchpad while typing on kubuntu 9.04?
<sebsebseb> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<SN0WB4LL> ok thanks :)
<slacker_nl> hello does anyone know if ubuntu 9.04 has a KDE 3.5.x package?
<sebsebseb> slacker_nl: sadly  8.10, and 9.04 do not have KDE3 avaialbe in the repo
<sebsebseb> slacker_nl: there is a way to install, but not sure about having both KDE3 and 4
<slacker_nl> i don't want kde4
<regeya> kde4 is quite an adjustment, isn't it slacker_nl
<ctw> did anybody else run into the 'Error2: Bad file or directory type' message after upgrading?
<slacker_nl> i want 3.5
<sebsebseb> slacker_nl: yeah I don't like KDE4 much either
<slacker_nl> regeya: i think its too bloated
<sebsebseb> slacker_nl: 8.04 has KDE3 in the repo :)
<nvivo> ok.. it seems i still need to manually enable SHMConfig then
<regeya> heh
<slacker_nl> sebsebseb: that i know, i'm running 8.04
<sebsebseb> slacker_nl:  maybe you should just stay with 8.04 for now
<sebsebseb> slacker_nl: I mean nothing that amazing in 8.10 or 9.04
<nvivo> why is this never fixed? I mean, notebooks are so common, why SHMConfig is not enabled by default?
<regeya> slacker_nl: I've noticed if I shut off most the special effects, it seems to run better, but I still dislike the panels
<slacker_nl> sebsebseb: i've upgraded to 8.10 and it broke my intel driver
<sebsebseb> slacker_nl: and 8.04 is the long term suppourt release, so that will still be getting updates, when 8.10 and 9.04 no longer are
<slacker_nl> so I'm staying at 8.04 for a long time ;)
<sebsebseb> slacker_nl: oh right I see,  old graphics card?
<slacker_nl> no, not really
<slacker_nl> some bug with a intel driver, it was fixed in a later release but that wasn't in 8.10
<slacker_nl> iirc
<swirvbox> Has anyone had success with evolution mapi ?
<slacker_nl> lemme find the bug
<sebsebseb> slacker_nl: I am glad I  haven't  updated,  the other computer from  8.04 to 8.10, don't want to be stuck with a unsuppourted 8.10 on there,  or  have to go 9.04 on there
<sebsebseb> slacker_nl: on my own computer oh sure, I want the latest etc etc, but for the other computer a family one, 8.04 is great
<sebsebseb> slacker_nl: I have used Ubuntu since the second release of 2005, and by what I have seen of  9.04,  and what I know about it,  I am not sure if I can tell loads of people to upgrade to it yet.  I will have to clean install this  slightly messed up install here and there,  and  put a nice clean install of 9.04 final with Ext4,  before I can recommend people to upgrade or not, more properly
<slacker_nl> sebsebseb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/256142
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 256142 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Flickering with version 2.4.0" [Undecided,Fix released]
<minimec> Gullstad: I gave AWN a chance, but i start to love that gnome-do docky ;)
<sebsebseb> slacker_nl: 8.04 was nice, 8.10 was nice,  9.04  does not seem properly worth the upgrade for many people.
<slacker_nl> hehe
<slacker_nl> i have seen many people upgrading to 9.04
<slacker_nl> and they seem to be happy
<slacker_nl> but I was just curious regarding kde
<sebsebseb> slacker_nl:  you use Gnome?
<slacker_nl> since I didn't like the sudden upgrade to alpha kde4.x
<sebsebseb> slacker_nl: if you want KDE3 just run it in 8.04 :)
<slacker_nl> i run kde3.5 in 8.04 ;)
<genii> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-jaunty-kde3-remix-beta   as well
<slacker_nl> i was curious
<sebsebseb> slacker_nl:  8.04   3 years suppourt on the desktop
<sebsebseb> slacker_nl: 8.10 and 9.04 only a year and half on the desktop
<sebsebseb> slacker_nl: so got another 2 years of suppourt on the desktop with 8.04
<slacker_nl> i have a server too
<slacker_nl> so that is 5 year support on 8.04 iirc
<sebsebseb> slacker_nl: newer is not always better, and  8.04 has certain advantages over 8.10 and 9.04,  just like 8.10 will have over 8.04 and 9.04,  and 9.04 will over  8.04 and 8.10, but it depends on the computer and the user.   for example I read that 9.04 is meant to have better suppourt for  atheros wireless,  would that effect me personally nope, since I am hardwired :)
<dstar> anyone know why emacs-snapshot-x on kubuntu jaunty doesn't completely maximize vertically?
<sebsebseb> slacker_nl: yes exactly 5 years of suppourt for hte server, and yeah 8.04 is recommend for servers
<sebsebseb> slacker_nl: with Ubuntu it is not about what is new, it's about what is still suppourted :)
<sebsebseb> slacker_nl: naturalley most users are going to be using the latest version though
<slacker_nl> hahahaa
<sebsebseb> slacker_nl: why why ha ha?
<slacker_nl> had to laugh regarding the supported statement (breakage of my X with the 8.10 upgrade)
<sebsebseb> slacker_nl: to be honest  Ubuntu's website should be more clear about  how   it's meant to be about what is suppourted. and how these non LTS releases are just build up releases to another LTS
<slacker_nl> i'm not a guy who want the latest and greatest
<slacker_nl> i've never really looked at the ubuntu website
<sebsebseb> slacker_nl: stay with 8.04 then makes a lot of sense in your situation :)
<sebsebseb> slacker_nl: by the way KDE3 is sadly no longer developed, hence why distros are getting rid of it.  hence why 8.04 is the last one to have it available in the repo
<slacker_nl> only need it for the downloads, and even that is not often, since all my boxes are upgraded from some ancient release
<slacker_nl> i blame kde for the mishap ;)
<sebsebseb> slacker_nl: I think suppourted or not, KDE3 should still be an option in the Ubuntu repo
<slacker_nl> me too
<topyli> heh
<topyli> and gnome 2.4
<sebsebseb> slacker_nl: KDE3 is more stable than KDE4 I think, but not entirely sure
<topyli> err, 1.4
<yoasif> KDE3 needs to be forked if people care that much about it... likely not going to happen because KDE4 is supposed to be a superset of KDE3 (eventually)
<sebsebseb> topyli: heh heh maybe, in fact I want to try those :)
<slacker_nl> sebsebseb: it was when 8.10 was released imo
<slacker_nl> I know a kde user who switched to gnome because of kde4
<topyli> sebsebseb: it's just that all this whining about kde4 reminds me of gnome2 :)
<slacker_nl> he didn't like it
<sebsebseb> yoasif: yeah I don't think that many people cared about the Mozilla Suite really, but that got forked, Seamonkey
<sebsebseb> topyli: I hate KDE4 basically,  except for how some of it's apps that I use got much better, but I use those in Gnome anyway :)
<slacker_nl> actually, a co-worker of mine is using seamonkey
<yoasif> sebsebseb: i'm still using seamonkey as an alternate browser
<mint3> gnome i find is better sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> mint3: yeah  Gnome is rather good with some KDE apps in it as well :)
<sebsebseb> KDE3 has been around for years, and so is rather stable,  why does good software have to die?
<sebsebseb> uhmmmm  well I would run Kubuntu KDE3 sometimes, but use Ubuntu/Gnome :)   however Knoppix and what not, KDE3 was so good there
<yoasif> sebsebseb: someone needs to support it... you can set up a foundation if you want ;)
<sebsebseb> yoasif: ha ha no money for that,  plus  I don't program anything yet
<sebsebseb> yoasif: and I don't care enough about KDE3 not being suppourted  to  want to
<sebsebseb> yoasif: and I can always continue to virtual machine 8.04 for KDE3 or whatever,  when it's no longer suppourted
<topyli> i guess this discussion benongs to #ubuntu-offtopic though
<sebsebseb> topyli: maybe to some extent
<topyli> (since i don't think you're having kde3 problems in jaunty)
<sebsebseb> topyli: no  I got KDE4 problems instead :d
<mint3> plasmoids on kde are ok tho
<tommychurch> atleast there is life in this room some of the other ones you need to check and see if you have a toe tag on in them
<topyli> sebsebseb: ok, those belong here, if they're specific to the upcoming ubuntu release :)
<yoasif> i have a real question...
<sebsebseb> topyli: yeah  when I upgraded 8.10 to alpha6, my KDE4 went rather bad indeed.  well I had the KDE4.2 PPA in 8.10.   well my KDE apps still work in Gnome :) so I didn't care enough to try and fix it.  ,but  would log into KDE4 and it would be the background. a  like cricle on the top right. and could right click for some options
<yoasif> im running seamonkey and it warns me on every start that "You're using an old stable version of SeaMonkey (1.1.15), while we offer a newer version which contains important security fixes."
<yoasif> why are we not shipping 1.1.16?
<topyli> sebsebseb: that of course is a 100% unsupported upgrade path
<sebsebseb> topyli: no  log in sound in Ubuntu, and  the upgrades from  alpha6, to beta, to rc,  haven't done anything much it seems, nothing that I could notice. and my   help last time I looked. still mentions how shutdown and logout is in the system menu.
<sebsebseb> topyli: and I know it's unsuppourted
<sebsebseb> topyli: I expected issues
<sebsebseb> topyli: anyway I am preperating my computer, so I can get rid of this messed up Ext3 install, and put a nice clean  install of  Ubuntu 9.04 final  with Ext4 :)
<tommychurch> whats going to be different  about this new  9.04
 * sebsebseb says from about a month of using,  9.04 with Ext3, really does not seem worth it
<sebsebseb> tommychurch: the only major change is the optional Ext4 file system
<topyli> sebsebseb: yeah if you had done a clean in the first place, you would be able to talk about jaunty issues in the first place :)
<sebsebseb> tommychurch: well and there are under the hood improvements, such as  better  wireless supopurt, and arm
<tommychurch> how does that effect  anything  if i may ask  benefits
<sebsebseb> topyli: ha ha  yeah maybe
<topyli> right now you're talking about issues in some mysterious bastard system you built in your laboratory at night
<sebsebseb> topyli: ha ha not quite, but one where updates went wrong yes
<yoasif> sebsebseb: new packages, as always
<BluesKaj> sebsebseb, are you really "that convinced", that ext4 is superior to ext3 ?
<kklimonda> yoasif: security patches were backported to 1.1.15
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: by what I have been told, it's worth trying :)
<topyli> BluesKaj: look at the numbers!
<timc> Hey, how do i disable the notification system?
<slacker_nl> guys, thnx for the info regarding 9.04 and kde3.5
<slacker_nl> i'm off
<BluesKaj> topyli , what numbers ..gotta URL ?
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: and if   9.04  with Ext4 isn't that superiror to Ext3, well I wonder how long I will be staying with 9.04, because for example  how  they removed shutdown and logout from the system menu, really does get at me, oh sure I can remove fusa to get it back, but what if I want both
<yoasif> kklimonda: ah gotcha
<mackk431> #flame
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: I have used Ubuntu since second release in 2005,  I am going to be doing a lot of virtual machine trying once I got a clean install of 9.04 with Ext4
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: who knows I might try a distro that I like better, but  I have been rather loyal to Ubuntu, and so stuck with it for so long
<yoasif> sebsebseb: what distro would you try?
<sebsebseb> yoasif: oh loads of OS's I want to try
<slacker_nl> i would go for opensolaris or one of the BSD clones
<sebsebseb> slacker_nl: yeah I  want to try those :)
<slacker_nl> if i would leave ubuntu
<yoasif> haiku!
<yoasif> http://www.haiku-os.org/
<sebsebseb> I want to try more advanced stuff as well,  Gentoo, Sabyon,  ArchLinux, Slackware, etc  etc
<slacker_nl> the opensolaris meets debian fork looks nice
<coz_> hey guys... has any progress been made to speed up nauilus open dialog?  I just spen 30 minutes doing a project that would normally only take 3 minutes... it's painfully slow
<slacker_nl> nexeta it is called..
<sebsebseb> well I nearly tried those distros on old computer, before the hardware buggered up nicely
<BluesKaj> sebsebseb, I'm asking a question, not trying to be critical of ppls choices here ...I would also consider using ext4 if it's worth the effort to do a clean install , but I am kinda happy with jaunty so far .
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: boot up times are meant to be faster and things,  a lot of people have said 9.04 with Ext4 is better than Ext3
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: and the disk check is meant to be really quick
<yoasif> sebsebseb: Gentoo is dying... the rest, i would just jump into debian unstable or experimental ;)
<sebsebseb> yoasif: Gentoo is dying what?
<yoasif> sebsebseb: interest is starting to wane... more people interested in arch and ubuntu etc nowadays
<kklimonda> sebsebseb: they have had a lot of organizational problems in last months/years..
<sebsebseb> yoasif: well  Ubuntu has been the major noobs distro since 2004/5
<yoasif> yeah what kklimonda said as well
<sebsebseb> yoasif: hence why it's got most desktop Linux users,  which is good as well, since then can pretty much ignore suppourting other distros
<sebsebseb> yoasif: help suppourt Ubuntu, help it gain much more market share, Windows lsoes market share :)  and more apps go cross platform
<BluesKaj> sebsebseb, bootup time is not a biggie with me , it still beats the wifes vista pc , and when I boot up in the morning the login is up and ready when I get my first cup of coffee.  :)
<weltall2> can someone help me with a dual xscreen bug only in 9.04?
<LiMaO> !ask | weltall2
<ubottu> weltall2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mint3> !asl
<ubottu> Most of us don't speak American Sign Language, please try english instead. ✌
<mogul218> hey all I attempted to have 3 ntfs partitions mounted automatically at start up and 2 of the 3 mount successfully but the third doesn't.  When I attempt to mount manually i get this error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/155425/ Here is a copy of my FSTAB http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/155433/
<weltall2> i've tried but i got no answer :S
<weltall2> practically
<LiMaO> weltall2: well, try it again. people are always getting in and out of the channel.. maybe someone can help you now
<weltall2> every application i open on the second monitor opens on the first the only way to make things open there is using the terminal and doing DISPLAY=":0.1" application
<weltall2> i think the display enviroment variable is wrongly defined
<BluesKaj> sebsebseb , i was  a windows guy for yrs til i started to dabble in Linux about 10 yrs ago , but the cli made me aconvert
<weltall2> and being this tested on a live it's a bug not a misconfiguration on my end
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: indeed the shell is so much more powerful,  in  Linux distros and Unix
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: DOS it's like LOL
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: in fact their are sadly still retards, that use it for partitining
<BluesKaj> never did much DOS
<yoasif> sebsebseb: not true with Powershell in vista and above
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: I did a course and they used DOS for partitioning, and I was like what the?  and thought of the Gparted Live CD or something :)
<sebsebseb> yoasif: powershell  vista add ons?
<LiMaO> shouldn't you people be talking in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<mphill> Are the karmic repos created when the tool chain is uploaded
<sebsebseb> LiMaO: maybe
<BluesKaj> powershell in vista ...hmmm ?
<thiebaude> this channel is more relaxed than #ubuntu
<LiMaO> it's kinda difficult to keep track of users' real problems when some are talking about dos and vista
<LiMaO> thiebaude: still we try to keep on topic
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: true, but I was here once talking off topic when this  channel was rather dead, and later people suggest going to offtopic
<thiebaude> LiMaO: i agree
<tommychurch> the ubuntu 64 channel is dead
<bigjocker> ERROR: there's no such channel #ubuntu-offtopic? on this server
<thiebaude> yesterday everyone was offtopic,lol
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mint3> !offtopic
<LiMaO> bigjocker: no question mark, it's #ubuntu-offtopic
<sebsebseb> that needs to be updated for this channel :d
<sebsebseb> the bot should know which channel it is  in
<mint3> the bot seems sleep
<mint3> y
<sebsebseb> well  this channel is going bye bye again on Thursday
<bigjocker> LiMaO, i know ... i'm just being pedantic ;)
<thiebaude> so this channel will be #ubuntu on thursday or how does that go?
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: yep
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: I think it's Thursday when it happens
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: they will like lock this channel or something, so people can't join
<thiebaude> so this channel will be 9.10
<LiMaO> thiebaude: this channel will be closed upon the official release of 9.04. people should go to #ubuntu
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: when  9.10 development starts, this one becomes 9.10 talk yeah
<tommychurch> why
<thiebaude> kewl, i cant wait
<BluesKaj> bigjocker it's #kubuntu-offtopic
<LiMaO> thiebaude: this channel will be reopened by the time there is anything to talk/ask/report about 9.10
<thiebaude> wow, #ubuntu will be 8.04 8.10 and 9.04 that will be busier
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: yeah maybe
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: ,but probably most people here are also in #ubuntu
<sebsebseb> what really gets me about Ubuntu really
<LiMaO> thiebaude: actually we tell everyone to upgrade, so it won't be that bad =P
<sebsebseb> is the amount of lurkers
<sebsebseb> that never chat
<mint3> i dont understand how your number 1
<sebsebseb> 1526  nicks in #ubuntu right now,  right, but most of those never even chat there
<thiebaude> LiMaO: yea, cant wait until my 9.04 cd
<mint3> 9.04 looks good
<thiebaude> mint3: it sure boots fast
<mint3> i have been impressed. been using it since the beta came out.
<mint3> so far, i had no glitch.
<sebsebseb> I am waiting for people to ask about shutting down and logging out 9.04, since they got removed from the system menu, if I see that in #ubuntu  it will make my day
<thiebaude> i cant use 9.04 because my X freezing
<weltall2> every application i open on the second monitor opens on the first the only way to make things open there is using the terminal and doing DISPLAY=":0.1" application so i think there is some misconfiguration of enviromental variables. the problem is that this happens on a live cd so i assume it's not something i did.
<sebsebseb> above that was meant to say, looking forward to
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: yea, i remember that
<weltall2> any ideas?
<mint3> weltall2, whats the problem lad ?
<thiebaude> brb
<weltall2> well i can't use the second monitor without doing that thing
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: 3 suppourted releases, well better than only 2 or only 1?
<weltall2> everything opens on the first one if i use the gnome menu
<weltall2> (note i've a menu in either screen as i don't use xinerama but two separate x screens)
<weltall> sorry firefox crashed
<Las1> hrrm
<Las1> i'm not showing a "card0" in /dev/ after upgrading
<Mint`> !safari
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about safari
<Lasivian> crap, looks like I have this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/357290
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 357290 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945] 1 fps in 3d apps like neverball with EXA (UXA fixes all but GoogleEarth)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Lasivian> what is UXA?
<thiebaude> it looks familiar,lol
<mrwes> Is Gnome-do supported in Jaunty
<mrwes> !gnome-do
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-do
<Lasivian> anyone good with video? I don;t follow this bug :/
<Gullstad> minimec: Oh-well.. your dumb :P
 * Lasivian grovels
<emma> hi folks.
<emma> I have been hearing a lot of generally positive feedback about Jaunty. It seems like a pretty cool release.
<minimec> Gullstad: Looks that 'mrwes' is on my side... ;)
 * Lasivian really wants to know how to move from EXA to UXA
<sebsebseb> emma: yeah it's alright
<Lasivian> that seems to fix this bug, but I don;t know how to make that switch, or even where to start looking :/
<Gullstad> minimec: AWN has more features, and has more features. I think :P
<minimec> Gullstad: maybe, but that gnome-do docky is quiet easy to handle.
<Newbee> hello
<Newbee> i have kubuntu jaubty and my sound fails frequently. now i cannot put out any sound. kde tells me that the device doesn't wok. what can i do to fix this?
<ripps> Lavivian: Add "Option "AccelMethod" "UXA"" to the Device section of your xorg.conf
<ripps> Beware, UXA can still be quite unstable
<Newbee> i have intel hda sound on my notebook
<ripps> Lasivian: ^ (sorry, mistyped your name)
<Lasivian> ripps: thanks
<yml> Newbee: which kind of laptop is it ?
<Newbee> yml: thoshiba satelite with intel chipset
<yml> I have also a sound issue with hp DV6 1030ef
<yml> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/363870
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 363870 in linux "no sound on laptop hp dv6-1030ef " [Undecided,Fix committed]
<yml> there is 3 days that i have been trying my best to get my kubuntu make some noise without success
<yml> I would be satisfied if at least the headphones was working
<Lasivian> whoa, uxa seems slower for everythign :S
<ripps> Lasivian: I told you was still unstable
<Lasivian> ripps: well, seemed worth trying
<ripps> Lasivian: Newer kernels have more optimizations for UXA, but it still a while before there'll be gains in performance.
<Lasivian> ripps: yeah, and EXA is simply a known bug in the works so i'm kinda screwed either way
<Newbee> how can i restart alsa?
<coz_> Newbee,    sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<coz_> that should work
<Newbee> doesn't exist and this sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<Newbee> doesn't help
<coz_> Newbee,  are you using alsa or pulseaudio?
<Newbee> coz_: I don't konw. how can i find this out?
<BluesKaj> coz_ , alsa and pulseaudio aren't mutually exclusive , they depend on each other
<BluesKaj> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Lasivian> ripps: I suppose I should just go back to EXA and disable all 3D effects
<BluesKaj> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Lasivian> not like I really need them
<Lasivian> this might be a horribly silly question but how long do bugs usually hang around before they are fixed in Ubuntu?
<Newbee> ubottu: i use kde and cannot find this option
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ripps> Lasivian: You might want to try out one of the newer mainline kernels to see if it fixes your problem
<ripps> !mainline
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mainline
<coz_> Newbee,  what does   ps ax | grep pulseaudio   read out from terminal
<ripps> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds
<Lasivian> ripps: hrrm, how do I do that?
<Newbee> 9489 ?        Ssl    0:02 pulseaudio -D
<Lasivian> i'm guessing not through the package system
<ripps> ^ Goto the link, follow the directions
<Lasivian> hrrm, tempting but i'm concerned as well, heh
<coz_> Newbee,  well I am not sure I alsways remove pulseaudio on my systems  so I really cant help
<Lasivian> heh, "The kernel team does not support these kernels, use them at your own risk. "
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all. Suppose one wanted to get rid of skype for video calls. I tried ekiga in jaunty,and to my surprise it is now able to do a good echo test with video. But video quality can not compete with skype - seems a matter of bandwidth. Do you have any favourite client for video chat or should I just stick with skype atm?
<Newbee> when I log in, sound normaly works. and then from one moment to the other it fails. reboot helps, but i'd like to fix it. doesn't anyone know what I could do about it? this is really a show stopper in my eyes.
<coz_> Newbee,  unfortunately I personally dont use pulseaudo and am not well versed in KDE to tell you where to go  in the menus... maybe perhpas check   gstreamer-properties from the terminal ?
<coz_> i am sure that someone here is more familiar with this and working with kde
<yoasif> Newbee: file a bug report and use alsa-info.sh https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
 * ripps hasn't used KDE since 2005
<Newbee> both commands were not found
<coz_> Newbee,  gstreamer-properties was not found?
<Newbee> yes
<yoasif> coz_: does kde use gstreamer?
<Newbee> that's what it told me. I think with KDE xine ist mostly used
<weltall> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-main-menu/+bug/345595 => here it is my issue with ubuntu 9.04
<coz_> yoasif,  oh  I am not sure
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/345595/+text)
<coz_> Newbee,  you may also benefit by going to  #kde channel and asking there
<yoasif> Newbee: do this in a terminal wget http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh -O alsa.sh && bash alsa.sh
<yoasif> and try going to #alsa
<yoasif> and also filing a bug report
<Newbee> yoasif: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=f1267b4187f9ea36ecf91eec5a033e081bc2ea82 may it help to reload the mentioned kernel modules?
<yoasif> Newbee: i dont know much about audio, honestly but post that link in your bug report, that is what you will be asked for to start with anyway
<yoasif> and you can try posting that link in #alsa and see if they can help as well
<yoasif> audio bugs should be posted to linux-source
<yoasif> let me get you a link to make it simpler for you
<shaga> anyone here on acer aspire one & Jaunty?
<shaga> having some problems with integrated mic
<shaga> it skips and wont take a clear voice
<yoasif> shaga: see the forums (ubuntuforums.org), i saw somethings on there about that
<shaga> ok, will check. thanks
<yoasif> Newbee: post a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug
<tinjaw> Ok. I'm back. Let's see if we can troubleshoot this issue.
<tinjaw> I have 9.04 beta.
<tinjaw> I have dual nvidia 8800GT
<Pollywog> A light bulb icon popped up on my task bar and asked me to set a passphrase to encrypt my home directory but it did not accept all my input and now I am afraid of being locked out of the system
<BluesKaj> Newbee , what's your soundcard ?
<Pollywog> is there a way to fix this without a reinstall?
<tinjaw> when I attempt to run the proprietary drivers I can't get x to start.
<tinjaw> when I go back to generic drivers all is well
<Newbee> BluesKaj: I guess it is a realtec chip. but I don't actually know.
<tinjaw> the twist is that this *was* working for the past 2-3 weeks.
<tinjaw> It only broke when I did a fesh install yesterday.
<BluesKaj> Newbee , in the Konsole : aplay -l
<DarthFrog> Does anyone here use Thunderbird with Jaunty?
<coz_> Pollywog,  you can delete a key  or even add a new one  I am not sure if thats what you want
<Pollywog> coz_: yes that is the option I seek
<Pollywog> since I do not think the one I entered was correctly entered and I might be locked out of the system after a reboot
<coz_> Pollywog,   ok first I have never done this but  I believe to add a key you would   sudo cryptsetup luksAddKey /dev/HARDDISK    to delete  a key I believe   you do     sudo cryptsetup luksDelKey /dev/HARDDISK
<coz_> Pollywog,  however I would check with someone on that to be sure first  before doing it
<Pollywog> thanks I can google uusing what you told me
<Newbee> BluesKaj: Karte 0: Intel [HDA Intel], Gerät 0: ALC268 Analog [ALC268 Analog]
<Newbee> BluesKaj: Karte 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], Gerät 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]
<tinjaw> Installing nvidia-glx-180 via Synaptic
<BluesKaj> !intel HD audio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel HD audio
<deeta> Hiya, I had the misfortune of experiencing a power-blackout during upgrading to jaunty, not surprisingly somethings broke, most obviously the xserver. (does not recognise keyboard or mouse) would anyone know how to troubleshoot this?
<BluesKaj> !HDA
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about HDA
<genii> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Pollywog> coz_: I think my system is using something called ecryptfs
<Pollywog> I am Googling for a way to reset the passphrase
<BluesKaj> BBIAB
<MikeH> Are there any issues with upgrading to Jaunty with an ATI card now? (I remember reading a short while back that there were no ATI drivers for the new X server version?)
 * Lasivian hugs ripps
<Lasivian> ripps: 251fps with the pipes screensaver I like so much
<deeta> Anybody around who could assist me with fixing X? :)
<coz_> Pollywog,  ok  good luck on that :)
<Pollywog> coz_: I think I fixed it but I am going to backup some files before my next reboot
<Pollywog> it was ecryptfs-manager
<Pollywog> I added a passphrase with that command
<ripps> Lasivian: Your welcome
<coz_> Pollywog,  ok cool  let me know if that works
<ripps> MikeH: There's no catlyst drivers for r300-r500 cards in Jaunty, r600+ are supported by catalyst. The Open source Radeon drivers work fro r200-r700.
<MikeH> I have a 4850
<MikeH> which means the proprietory drivers will work?
<ripps> MikeH: That's a RV770, it'll work with catalyst, and has limited support in radeon
<ripps> But it should work with both
<MikeH> ripps: By catalyst you mean the drivers from ATI's site?
<ripps> MikeH: yes
<ripps> fglrx
<MikeH> great news
<MikeH> I was worried about nothing :) - Update in progress
<MikeH> Is KDE 4.2 stable in Jaunty? Does anyone here use it?
<tas> Here we go
<transsoup> @MikeH KDE 4.2.2
<tas> Hello all, I have a question about upgrading to Jaunty from Intrepid
<dekkong> Hello Guys
<MikeH> awesome, have the performance issues been addressed?
<BluesKaj> !ask | tas
<ubottu> tas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MikeH> I had terrible problems with 4.2 beta under Intrepid
<dekkong> I'm trying to download sun-java6-jre for Ubuntu 9.04 but it takes forever :/
<tas> Basically, I wanna know if installing it also reinstalls GRUB. I have a Windows partition and it took me quite awhile to install Ubuntu without killing the Windows mbr. So I'd like not to go through that mess again
<BluesKaj> tas , if you do a network upgrade , grub will remain un touched
<ripps> MikeH: If your concerned about compatiblity, burn an iso with the jaunty rc and see if there's any problems in the livecd
<tas> Perfect
<transsoup> @MikeH in my opinion it seems to be a bit more stable, but since I'm using gnome or the basic shell, I can't say for sure
<Lasivian> how can I see which mouse button is which button # to Gnome?
<MikeH> I suspect it'd keep your grub config if you update through upgrade-manager, I'll also guess that if it does upgrade it, it'll install it in the same place.
<tas> Thank you, Blues. How do I go about doing that? update-manager -..what was it, k?
<Lasivian> it's this little program I can;t remember and my google-fu sucks today :S
<MikeH> ripps, transsoup: I'm not worried as such, I'd like to use it, but I've gone back to using gnome. I guess I'll just wait and see - if it's usable now, I'll go back to it :)
<tas> Oh, also, if I use updage manager, will it automatically upgrade to the RC version?
<ripps> tas: yes
<tas> Or some other Beta or Alpha version of Jaunty?
<BluesKaj> tas , use the command line , either apt or aptitude .. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<tas> Mkay, thans
<MikeH> Hrm, I was told that it wasn't advised to use upgrade/dist-upgrade
<MikeH> and that i should use update-manager.
<tas> O:
<tas> How do I use Update-manager?
<MikeH> update-manager -d
<tas> Ah, thanks
<MikeH> at the top it'll tell you about 9.04 and give you a button to "upgrade"
<BluesKaj> update manager is buggy
<MikeH> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904overview <-- tas
<ripps> Many people misunderstand the alpha, beta, rc names. There's only one repository "Jaunty". The repository itself is automatically updated to from alpha->beta->rc->full
<Pici> MikeH: You shouldnt use upgrade/dist-upgrade to upgrade from one release to the next, but just normally upgrading from within one release to the latest packages is fine
<tas> So when the full version comes out, I should run update-manager -d again, correct?
<MikeH> tas: no, once you're running Jaunty, you can update;dist-upgrade
<tas> ah, thanks
<tas> I'll go too it then
<MikeH> Pici: I know, sorry, I assumed the advice was on upgrading to Jaunty from another version
<tas> Last question; Anyone know if Jaunty supports rebooting on a Macbook 5,1?
<ripps> Jaunty is Jaunty, there is no other jaunty that can be installed
<Pici> Use update-manager -d when you want to go from a release to the next development release. i.e: to Karmic when that gets started.
<tas> O: Allright
<tas> I guess I'll disconnect now and let the upgrade run its course
<tas> Thank you all
<ripps> Y'know every release, there's people asking if they have to do special upgrades from alpha->beta->rc. Isn't there an alias that we can call to explain it?
<hifi> has anyone tried to dist-upgrade from debian, ever? :)
<Gullstad> debian to ubuntu?
<hifi> yeah
<Gullstad> Should work, but upgrades tend to leave a mess.
<hifi> I'm up to clean it up, if it still boots
<Gullstad> Yeah, and that :P
<hifi> though I could just reinstall
<Gullstad> I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 I think, and endend up with the nice message "No Operating system" when rebooting :P
<hifi> if it fscks up my partitions then I'll be mad, otherwise I don't care what happens if my /home survives
<Technoviking> no updates in more than 24 hours, Woot!
<Gullstad> hifi: You should reboot though P
<Gullstad> I mean backup
<Gullstad> :P
<MikeH> hr
<MikeH> *hrm
<MikeH> I might try installing lenny on a vm and attempting dist-upgrade to jaunty
<MikeH> interesting question hifi :)
<hifi> I'll try it tomorrow, just for the heck of it
<hifi> if the mess is too big to clean up I'll just reinstall
<hifi> it's from sid to jaunty so some package versions should be around the same
<TheDJACR> Hello!
<TheDJACR> Which is better for an install: Daily or RC?
<djhash> hey, are there known issues regarding xorg "No Devices detected, Fatal server error: no screen found"
<TheDJACR> djhash: Check launchpad
<djhash> ok..
<TheDJACR> :)
<TheDJACR> Anyone having issues with Tracker corrupting itself?
<ber2> hi everyone... I have a problem with my "Software sources" lately, I am unable to run "apt-get update" since a few days ago... does it have anything to do with the fact that I am running a 9.04 Beta?
<Pici> ber2: What sort of problems?
<ber2> well, I cannot download the files that contain the lists of packages
<ber2> my network connection is fine, and I have tried some different mirrors... but it will always stop at the "jaunty-security" repo
<Pici> hm
<usergr> I Have no sound in kubuntu 9.04 RC. Can you help me?
<usergr> If it matters I installed kubuntu-desktop on my current ubuntu installation
<Pici> ber2: Can you browse to its location in a web browser?
<mnemo> usergr: no sound with live CD as well?? (i.e. not an installed/updated version)
<jtholmes> TheDJACR, the daily is the RC at the moment
<mnemo> usergr: if you boot the live CD and dont have sound, then please run alsa-info.sh and attach the output to a new bug report in launchpad
<Lasivian> hrrrm, it's not xinput
 * Lasivian scratches her head and tries to think
<usergr> Thank You!
<Assid> yoza
<panic1c> anyone using jaunty with nouveau?
<panic1c> I'm getting a 1 sec delay on maximizing/restoring windows from dock
<panic1c> the delay is also present if I switch to a workspace that has any windows on it
<Assid> nouveau?
<panic1c> yes
<ber2> Pici: yes, I can browse to the location
<Assid> you sure its not cause of your graphicv card?
<panic1c> Assid: What do you mean?
<Assid> i.e. your using 3d acceleration
<panic1c> launchpad doesn't seem to have anything on the issue
<panic1c> no
<panic1c> Assid: just composting
<usergr> mneno , I logged of and switched to ubuntu but there is no sound again. I hear a hhhh noise now
<usergr> mnemo,
<Assid> no idea..
<magnus__> Hello! I've recently upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04RC. Having the whole HD encrypted and LVM didn't work that well, now the system wont boot anymore. Any suggestions what to do?
 * Assid just waits for the next release so i can blast it into the net
<mnemo> usergr: download this file -->   http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/file/93548f7b2086/alsa-info.sh
<mnemo> usergr: run it and attach the output to a bug report describing the problem
<usergr> Is it an executable?
<jtholmes> magnus__, where does it stop in grub
<transsoup> magnus__: use installer cd rescue mode and manually mount the crypted lvm
<mnemo> usergr: its a shellscript
<Assid> anyone how what time is the release party expected to be day after?
<usergr> how to run it?
<Assid> so i can put up some boxes
<mnemo> usergr: just do "chmod +x the_file.sh" and then "./the_file.sh"
<magnus__> stops at "Loading please wait...." Then after a while it boots a basic shell
<mnemo> usergr: use "wget" to download it
<nellmathew> hey guys how do i access the home directory of another partition (encrypted)?
<Skiessi> do I have to edit some file or is there a command line tool for blacklisting modules?
<TheDJACR> LiveUSBs Fail
<jtholmes> magnus__, do you know how to edit grub lines
<deany> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<TheDJACR> But they worked with Beta
<magnus__> yes, with some guidance of what to write
<usergr> thanks , have a great evening
<jtholmes> magnus__, just edit the kernel line and remove the  quite and splash from the end of the line and lets see what causes it to go to busybox shell
<deany> um, ive set effects to none,  effects are off.  yet compiz is running, and its set to current and default in gconf-editor.  ive set default to metacity and rebooted and still current is compiz
<jtholmes> magnus__, of course boot after removing those values from the kernel line
<aboSamoor1> I lost the sound, I got this error when I am trying to modprobe snd-hda-intel "snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add_slave, snd_card_new"
<BluesKaj> !intelhda | aboSamoor1
<ubottu> aboSamoor1: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<vart> Skiessi: I add lines like "blacklist lp" to the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Skiessi> okay then
<magnus__> It says "Check cryptopts=source= bootarg cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules, devices: cat /proc/modules ls /dev -r ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/ANID does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<madduck> i am trying to rip to mp3 with sound-juicer; lame is installed, and the mp3 profile is enabled in the preferences, but it does not show up in the select list...
<madduck> what gives?
<pwnguin> panic1c: nouveau will be slow in situations where compositing will be valuable
<IndyGunFreak> BluesKaj: i think that applies more to Gutsy.. that chipset had awful isssues w/ gutsy and feisty
<BluesKaj> IndyGunFreak , it's still aproblem
<BluesKaj> BBL
<IndyGunFreak> aboSamoor1: which intel sound device do you have? (lspci output)
<IndyGunFreak> BluesKaj: i have it on 3 different machines, no probs at all.
<ranim> hi, ubuntu sent me my request of ubuntu 9.04 but i see that it is in RC in the web site,& the final is after 2 day, i want to know if the cd is the RC or final?
<thiebaude> ranim: final release
<IndyGunFreak> ranim: its probably close to the final..
<mnemo> if I have the environment variable "LANG=en_DK.UTF-8" what does the "DK" part mean? because I got english language in ubuntu and I got swedish keyboard keyboard layout... i cant think of anything in my ubuntu which is supposed to be danish (DK) ?!
<IndyGunFreak> i wouldn't expect any major changes in the next two days... it seems to be running good.
<thiebaude> ranim: of coarse with updates  when you install it
<aboSamoor1> IndyGunFreak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/155512/
<bertodsera> Hi all! Is anyone else having problems with the updater?
<IndyGunFreak> aboSamoor1: very odd.. i've got that exact device on my laptop (i'm on it now)... and its working perfect.. completely updates.
<thiebaude> bertodsera: whats wrong with it?
<ranim> can i use the same software of ubuntu 8.10 in this version? (virtualbox,monoDev,QT4)
<IndyGunFreak> bertodsera: from intrepid to jaunty?.. its probably overwhelmed
<thiebaude> ranim: yes
<Pici> There was talk about respinning some of the isos, so no, the RC discs are not the final ones.
<bertodsera> then mine is simply broken. It got broken on installing the nfs packages and now will wxit after proposing a partial update
<aboSamoor1> IndyGunFreak: is the mic working ?
<bertodsera> I did a forced remove of the pending installs on dpkg but as it turns out it dod not help
<bertodsera> dId
<IndyGunFreak> bertodsera: i always do clean installs.. so i couldn't tell you much about the upgrade process
<IndyGunFreak> aboSamoor1: not reall sure, gimme a few minutes
<vart> bertodsera: try to manually remove all files from the eapt cache
<carl0s-> I deleted smb.conf because it was all cocked up, now I want to restore the default smb.conf. How do I do that?
<bertodsera> vart: t trying it
<IndyGunFreak> bertodsera: it'll take a second, i'm installing skype.. I meant to do that anyways
<IndyGunFreak> aboSamoor1: see above.. but it worked fine under Intrepid.. so i can only assume its fine on Jaunty
<aboSamoor1> IndyGunFreak: it was not working on my laptop I tried to upgrade alsa using the script and after I don't have sound :(
<IndyGunFreak> aboSamoor1: what script?
<TheDJACR> So, Is RC stable enough yet?
<aboSamoor1> IndyGunFreak: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046137
<Gurpartap> I guess i'm going to repeat a common question
<TheDJACR> Also, what's the deal with ext4
<Gurpartap> When's it coming out?
<Gurpartap> :)
<TheDJACR> Gurpartap: 2 Days
<Gurpartap> oh lol
<Gurpartap> i thought it's 23rd :|
<vart> TheDJACR: yes (but I do not use ext4 yet)
<Gurpartap> (here) :P
<Gurpartap> but it's 22nd. thanks anyways :)
<thiebaude> TheDJACR: ext4 isn't enable by default
<Gurpartap> bed time
<IndyGunFreak> Gurpartap: it seems pretty stable for me though... i dobut much is gonna change overnight..
<IndyGunFreak> the torrents are smokin...
<TheDJACR> thiebaude: Are there performance issues>/
<bertodsera> let's see what happens with apt-get clean
<Turl> hi
<Turl> I'm having a problem with the CPU Frequency applet
<Turl> it doesn't show the frequency!
<thiebaude> TheDJACR: yea i have problems, my X freezes
<thiebaude> im waiting for my 9.04 cd
<Turl> it seems it uses the same font color as the panel background
<TheDJACR> thiebaude: With ext4 or RC?
<IndyGunFreak> thiebaude: why not download it?
<thiebaude> TheDJACR: i might enable ext4
<thiebaude> IndyGunFreak: im not able to burn it
<IndyGunFreak> oh.
<thiebaude> i have 9.04 but cant boot into it, only blackbox
<thiebaude> im glad 9.04 let me get to a log-in prompt
<TheDJACR> thiebaude: On a flash drive?
<thiebaude> TheDJACR: i dont have a flash drive
<TheDJACR> thiebaude: Oh. Flash Drive installs have a bug --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/276822
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 276822 in usb-creator "busybox with (initramfs) / boot: / kernel not found" [High,Confirmed]
<thiebaude> TheDJACR: im sure 9.04 will reconize my system on a fresh install
<TheDJACR> The RC doesn't work, but the daily does.
<TheDJACR> Also, applets are fscked up
<IndyGunFreak> aboSamoor1: yes, my mic works.. i just set up skype, and it works fine.
<aboSamoor1> IndyGunFreak: try this please cat /proc/asound/card*/codec\#*|grep -i codec
<IndyGunFreak> aboSamoor1: why?.. mine works.
<IndyGunFreak> or do you just want the output
<aboSamoor1> IndyGunFreak: only the output
<jeiworth> w00t no updates today? :eek:
<Turl> aboSamoor1: mine doesn't work :P can you help me?
<IndyGunFreak> aboSamoor1:  Codec: Realtek ALC268
<IndyGunFreak> Codec: Conexant ID 2c06
<aboSamoor1> Turl: once I can help myself
<Volkodav> anybody has jaunty running on netbook ?
<unitedpotsmokers> hello guys, good morning
<IndyGunFreak> Volkodav: i did, till my netbook took a dump..lol.. gotta send it back to acer
<aboSamoor1> IndyGunFreak: ok, it is not the same chip
<IndyGunFreak> aboSamoor1: ah, ok..
<ber2> Voldokav: I am running Jaunty on an Asus EeePC 901
<ber2> Volkodav: I am running Jaunty on an Asus EeePC 901
<cwillu> unitedpotsmokers, just ask your question, in full.  Don't ask to ask :p
<Turl> anyone from the ubuntu desktop team?
<vart> Volcodav: Aspire One
<Turl> if anyone can help fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/323064 , it's very important as it's reproducible with a default theme
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 323064 in gnome-applets "Wrong font color on CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor" [Low,New]
<Volkodav> vart - do you have standard edition or remix ?
<Arc> ok now I've gone from asking about QWizard to being asked about the issue im working with mv.com to resolve
<vart> i started with standard and installed packets from remix... but have not enabeled most of the things there
<cwillu> Arc, :)
<checkbit> Hi. I Updated from 64bit 8.10 to 9.04 using update manager, nor both synaptic and update manager throw segmentation faults :(. Any ideas?
<Arc> I'm with the NH LoCo - the ISP most of us use and we (along with GNHLUG/etc) promote as the linux-friendly ISP has a problem with Jaunty
<checkbit> *now
<cwillu> Arc, the query shouldn't be getting through to the root name servers.  What response are they giving for that query?
 * cwillu brushes up on his dns :p
<Arc> their nameservers "trap" .local and reply with NXDOMAIN so that queries don't go to the root nameservers
<ber2> Volkodav: I had lots of trouble with Netbook Remix, so I went back to the classical desktop, the standard edition
<Arc> ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NXDOMAIN, id: 18459
<Arc> ;; flags: qr aa rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 1, ADDITIONAL: 0
<Arc> ;foo.local.			IN	A
<mvo> checkbit: could you try to move away /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin and /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin
<Arc> local.86400INSOAmv.mv.com. mem.mv.mv.com. 2007112800 36000 3600 604800 86400
<IndyGunFreak> ok, here's one annoyance.. how do i stop pidgin from putting the whole message in my taskbar, when soemone IMs me.... i just want it to flash showing i have a message
<Arc> cwillu: "shouldn't" - every other ISP does pass .local to root nameservers, and every other ISP passes Avahi's test
<checkbit> mvo: rename them to .old?
<unitedpotsmokers> cwillu : OK, ahh u also in here? hmm but u dont answer before? i'm still confuse
<unitedpotsmokers> hello guys, good morning. i'm using intrepid with vmware. now i upgrade it Jaunty. everything OK, but how to reinstall vmware? because when i try to install vmware tools i need to remove these compenant manually (The following VMware kernel modules have been found on your system that were not installed by the VMware Installer.  Please remove them then run this installer again. : vmmemctl, vmxnet, vmce, vmblock.)
<cwillu> unitedpotsmokers, I already told you that #ubuntu isn't the place to ask support questions about jaunty
<sebsebseb> I am thinking if there is any good reason for me to do a seperate home partition when I get rid of this 9.04 borked updates install, and do a clean install  of 9.04 final with Ext4.   at the moment I am preperating my computer  moving data, so my Ext3's are ready to go.  however apparantly  without a seperate home,  since Ubuntu 8.04 if doing a reinstall, where home is in /  it would leave the data intact as long as
<sebsebseb> didn't tell it to format
<Arc> what I would like to be able to do is use dnspktflow, which is part of the dnssec-tools package, to analyze what Avahi is testing *precisely* to help them debug the test
<Arc> the problem is that QWizard.pm is a dependency of dnspktflow which is apparently not provided by any Ubuntu package which is where I'm at now
<Volkodav> ber2 what kinds issues did you have with remix ?
<Arc> I downloaded the source of QWizard but have no idea how to invoke it's Makefile.pm or otherwise install it
<checkbit> mvo: you are my HERO!! Thanks!!
<vart> IndyGunFreak: open plugins menu and slect MEssage Notification plug-in - in the plugin-config you could select the way notification will work I think
<cwillu> Arc, just on the off chance that you haven't run into this, http://avahi.org/wiki/AvahiAndUnicastDotLocal may be useful
<IndyGunFreak> vart: thans
<Arc> cwillu: I'm well aware, and I've already given their support staff the work-around, but I'm working with their netadmin to resolve the problem so that's not needed
<unattached> hi, my cpu freq scaling applet isn't working, although i did a sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/cpufreq-selector, any help? i cannot set a different frequency or scaling mode, would always stay on ondemand..
<Arc> I've been working with them on this for six weeks
<cwillu> Arc, the workaround is the default in ubuntu though afaik
<Arc> cwillu: Jaunty RC was shipped still testing for unicode .local
<cwillu> unicast .local you mean?
<Arc> yes
<IndyGunFreak> vart: that seems to have done the trick.. thanks
<Arc> I don't want or need your support on this, what I need support on is getting dnspktflow working
<vart> IndyGunFreak: you're wellcome
<IndyGunFreak> vart: i figured i'd find it eventually.. i just didn't think to check the plugins section.
<vart> IndyGunFreak: yeah, it was last place to look for... I would prefer to have Notification submenu in the Tools menu for example...
<IndyGunFreak> yup
<Arc> or perhaps more specifically if anyone knows how to sniff DNS queries
<eagles0513875> hey guys i got a question on intrepid i used to be able to purge kubuntu desktop it would remove the kdm and all kde stuff now on a clean install of jaunty i cant do that any more
<cwillu> Arc, wireshark or tshark will do it
<eagles0513875> has something changed that im not aware of ? i would in its place install the kde-core package and install what i want from there
<cwillu> Arc, or even tcpdump on the right protocol/port
<deany> coo, a jaunty vbox PUEL deb
<deany> (which is the same as intrepid, but labelled for both..hmm
<cwillu> Arc, dns_has_local in /usr/lib/avahi/avahi-daemon-check-dns.sh may be useful to look at
<bertodsera> still problems on the upgrade manager: http://pastebin.com/d268071ef this is after an apt-get clan
<bertodsera> clEan
<bertodsera> I can imagine twisted not being there...
<bertodsera> Nvidia worries me a bit more
<andresmh> can someone explain to me what this means "The -intel driver now uses GEM for memory management. The new UXA acceleration architecture and DRI2 is available as an option." (from  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904overview)
<andresmh> I have an intel  GM965/GL960 graphics card and I want to know if that sentence is talking to me and if so, what I can do about it
<cwillu> andresmh, you can use accelmethod "UXA" to change the default method from exa to uxa
<andresmh> cwillu, and wlll that make my graphics work faster, because right now I feel things are a bit sluggish.
<cwillu> andresmh, it may, although uxa has some lingering stability issues
<cwillu> andresmh, on the other hand, so does exa these days :p
<andresmh> cwillu, so how do I check if i'm using uxa or exa? and how do I change from one to the other?
<cwillu> andersk, if you haven't changed anything, you're running exa
<cwillu> andresmh, you can use accelmethod "UXA" in your xorg.conf to change the default method from exa to uxa
<davenull> Has anyone else noticed that jaunty will spontaneously not let you write to /dev/null and you cant open bash?
<cwillu> davenull, haven't noticed that, no
<davenull> Well, both a friend and I have had the same problem, his was on a clean install
<andresmh> cwillu, in which section of the xorg.conf would that be? Googling for UXA xorg doesn't return useful hits so far
<cwillu> andresmh, try uxa xorg.conf :p
<cwillu> but it just goes in the device section
<andresmh> cwillu, oh, according to this http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=538171#p538171 i just need to add:          Option          "AccelMethod"   "UXA"
<andresmh> do I also need the  Option          "RenderAccel"   "True" ?
<cwillu> andresmh, no, renderaccel is on by default
<andresmh> cool. I'll try t just the accelmethod thing then :) i'm going to restart X, if I don't come back it means i messed it up
<deany> is this http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads  intrepid/jaunty deb ok to use?
<andresmh> cwillu, dude, this is fast!
<deany> being its, intrepid AND jaunty
<andresmh> cwillu, never saw my laptop this fast!
<cwillu> andresmh, I think the plan is to move the default to uxa for 9.10
<andresmh> cwillu, i don't know how unstable this is, but even if i have to reboot every day I wouldn't mind
<ezzieyguygwuf> should i wait two days to install jaunty or is the release candidate pretty much the same
<andresmh> ezzieyguygwuf, why don't you try the livecd?
<andresmh> if things work out, just install and then do the updates
<cwillu> andresmh, I have a crash every couple days
<cwillu> running uxa
<andresmh> cwillu, not toooo bad. Are there specific things that make it crash?
<ezzieyguygwuf> andresmh: because i want to upgrade but don't want to wait
<cwillu> andresmh, not that I've noticed really.  Honestly, we're more concerned about exa at this point :p
<andresmh> cwillu, is this UXA unstability documented in some launchpad bug? I'd like to subscribe to it
<cwillu> andresmh, there's a whole whack of intel bugs right now, just do a search for your chipset and uxa
<cwillu> but note that uxa bugs aren't getting much if any attention for this release
<andresmh> cwillu, cool... what is UXA and EXA after all?
<andresmh> modes of operation of X?
<cwillu> acceleration architectures
<bercik> Hello, why me Jockey doesnt show me fglrx driver to install (I am on Kubuntu RC)
<cwillu> bercik, what video card are you running?  (chipset?)
<andresmh> so are all major Linux distros affected by this Intel graphics issues? are distros like Gentoo or Arch not affected by them?
<cwillu> andresmh, it's a combination of the kernel we're using, the fact that intel is moving to uxa pretty heavily, and gem support being quite new
<bercik> cwillu: Ati radeon x300 mobility (M22), on i.e. Interpid it was ok
<crdlb> :/ why isn't that in the release notes?
<cwillu> crdlb, I know, I was just looking for that :/
<cwillu> bercik, you need to use the open driver, as ati dropped support for older cards on the fglrx release that works with xorg 1.6, which we're using
<cwillu> bercik, it should be working better than it used to though, there's been lots of improvements on the open driver
<Nirrad1st> Hello, I was just wondering. When the full release comes out in a couple of days, will I have to re install from scratch or can The release candidate be up graded? And how  would I upgrade?
<bercik> i need a good performance, what fglrx offers. And i am almost sure x300 is still supported
<cwillu> Nirrad1st, normal package upgrade, nothing special
<Nirrad1st> ok great thanks
<cwillu> bercik, no, they're not, and the open driver's performance has been dramatically improved lately
<cwillu> bug #284408
<bercik> ok, so how could i install open driver?
 * cwillu pokes ubottu with a stick
<thiebaude> 284408
<cwillu> bercik, I _think_ you should already be running it, but check that xorg.conf is either largely empty, or has a driver "ati" or driver "radeon" in the device section (either works, they're equivilent)
<cwillu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/284408
<cwillu> r3xx Hardware does not work with fglrx [EPR#257839]
<cwillu> Targeted to  Jaunty   	  Won't Fix   	 Medium
<bercik> ah.. i got about 1500 FPS, it sould be almost 3000
<cwillu> fps in glxgears?  that doesn't mean much :p
<cwillu> or anything, really
<bercik> so i am goona try
<crdlb> especially between different drivers
<cwillu> bercik, consider this as an object lesson in the hazards of proprietary drivers :p
<bercik> :)
<bercik> Shouldnt fglrx-installer be in package manager?
<minimec> bercik: Your card is not supported anymore... http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.2&product=2.4.2.3.4&lang=English
<cwillu> bercik, xorg-driver-fglrx and company
<cwillu> crdlb, hmm, I guess we have two sets of release notes :p
<bercik> minimec: damn... they f**ked me now:*
<bercik> :P
<cwillu> crdlb, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes doesn't mention it, but http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904overview#X.Org%20server%201.6 does
<minimec> bercik: I am in the same situation as you ... Give the OS driver a chance. They will improve and there is Gallium *D to come...
<bercik> You know, i was alraedy trying to install xorg-driver-fglr, but my X crashed
<minimec> 3D ...
<bercik> I want to give it a chance, but i have got problems with it
<matisse> which device I have to choose for command-line burning?
<crdlb> cwillu: it still doesn't explicitly mention the drop in support :)
<matisse> /dev/cdrw is ok?
<crdlb> just "for R6xx/R7xx"
<cwillu> crdlb, what, saying that r6xx and r7xx can use fglrx isn't enough? :p
<cwillu> crdlb, I'm reopening the release-notes target on the above bug :p
<minimec> bercik: So you have to step back to intrpid or hardy. I have a x1250 working on intrepid.
<bercik> minimec: maybe i just have problems with it. I installed xorg-driver-fglrx and Xorg crashed
<bercik> Could You send me any good guide to do it?
<cwillu> bercik, that's just the fglrx driver, which is the proprietary driver that we just told doesn't work with your card anymore :p
<cwillu> bercik, you already have xserver-xorg-video-ati installed
<cwillu> which is the one you need to use in jaunty
<bercik> ah.. so it is NOT open!:D
<cwillu> bercik, that's the problem!
<cwillu> bercik, the open driver work fine
<bercik> so once again: Could You send me any good guide to OPEN driver please?
<cwillu> fglrx == ati's proprietary driver.  ati == the open source driver for ati's hardware
<cwillu> bercik, you're almost certainly already running it
<minimec> bercik: In a console 'sudo apt-get remove fglrx*' 2.) 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' 3.) sudo reboot
<bercik> Ok, i have it done. Now i am going to check if it works. See You if it does:)
<bercik> OK, it does:)
<bercik> But not without problem. Look please http://rafb.net/p/HdkqsJ74.html
<cwillu> bercik, repeat after me:
<cwillu> bercik, "glxgears is not a benchmark"
<bercik> I dont mean FPS
<bercik> i mean the last two lines
<cwillu> did it crash, or was that you closing the window?
<bercik> cwillu: yes, i closed the window, but i never saw it i.e. On Gentoo
<thiebaude> guess what everyone my x freezing is fixed
<cwillu> bercik, that's normal when you close the window like that
<cwillu> probably just a different default verbosity setting
<bercik> if it is...
<bercik> thank You :)
<cwillu> bercik, try compiz :p
<thiebaude> cwillu, i edit my xorg.conf and added "DRI" and "off" to the device section and it works now
<bercik> cwillu: Why?
 * BUGabundo remains hidden from cwillu stick
<BUGabundo> dtchen: ping
<cwillu> bercik, better test of performance
<BUGabundo> dtchen: did you know that hibernate /resume cycles totally mess pulse audio?
<bercik> cwillu: ah .) i only use KWin
<thiebaude> its nice to finally have a 9.04 desktop
<minimec> cwillu: Hehe... Let me try that. I that  "Option" "DRI" "off" or just "DRI" "off"?
<dtchen> BUGabundo: that's not pulseaudio's fault; that's alsa-kernel's
<BUGabundo> dtchen: ahhh. do I need to file a bug?
<dtchen> BUGabundo: probably not; there are at least a dozen against linux
<BUGabundo> totem will not play now.... kmail neither! pidgin does work! and so does mplayer
<cwillu> minimec, ati shouldn't have to turn off dri
<minimec> cwillu: THX
<dtchen> BUGabundo: you should be able to restart pulseaudio (killall pulseaudio && start-pulseaudio-x11)
<thiebaude> minimec: yea and performance is great
<BUGabundo> lol found a new bug
<BUGabundo> cwillu or anyone else can you guys confirm:
<BUGabundo> open system monitor and try to KILL a process owned by root
<BUGabundo> it *should* ask for GKSU, but mine crashs
<cwillu> checkibng
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: hi
<thiebaude> BUGabundo: hi
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: can you confirm this: open system monitor and try to KILL a process owned by root
<BUGabundo>  it *should* ask for GKSU, but mine crashs
<thiebaude> BUGabundo: and it seems 9.04 uses less system resources
<BUGabundo> yep I notice that too
<thiebaude> its been 3 months since this had been broken
<minimec> BUGabundo: thiebaude: I can confirm that Jaunty runs rather smooth...
<cwillu> BUGabundo, yep, crashes
<BUGabundo> cwillu thanks
<thiebaude> minimec: so everything went ok
<BUGabundo> filling bug
<thiebaude> thanks for that link by someone earlier about the release notes
<minimec> thiebaude: I have some random system freeces with Jaunty, but I guess it is compiz related and not GPU/xorg.conf ...
<minimec> -c+z ..
<thiebaude> minimec: i was reading in the release notes to turn off compiz until a fix is found
<thiebaude> my intel 815 cant run compiz
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-monitor/+bug/364843
<minimec> thiebaude: I am on a testing installation here, so I don't mind.
<thiebaude> minimec: and i know when my 9.04 cd arrives i'll do a clean install
<michaeldelaney> Hi, quick question: if I'm running Jaunty Alpha/RC and I just keep running all the available updates up to and after the release of Jaunty, will I have the real Jaunty, or do I need to do a dist-upgrade?
<thiebaude> michaeldelaney: as long as you keep doing the updates
<minimec> thiebaude: why? They will install the fix in the package update. No reason to do a clean install...
<thiebaude> minimec: thats true
<FoolsRun> bleh. irssi for the lose.
<BUGabundo> FoolsRun: YES
<FoolsRun> BUGabundo: yes to which part?
<BUGabundo> FoolsRun: to running updates (via update-manager
<BluesKaj> FoolsRun , if you keep up the upgrades, you'll have the official release when it comes out on thurs
<FoolsRun> BUGabundo: I have been, regularly, I was just wondering if the Alpha and RC versions of Jaunty were technically a different distro than the final
<FoolsRun> okay, great
<FoolsRun> BluesKaj: thanks
<BluesKaj> np :)
<thiebaude> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi thiebaude
<FoolsRun> Then I get the joy of running a dist-upgrade on my server and finding out what it breaks :)
<wirechief-live-k> if anyone is looking for an alternative to downloading the daily build for a fix with the usb startup disk program see [Bug 276822] Re: busybox with (initramfs) / boot: / kernel not found
<BUGabundo> FoolsRun: NO
<minimec> FoolsRun: Use Debian Lenny or Ubuntu HArdy on a server and fool around with your worksatations... ;)
<BluesKaj> FoolsRun , don't run dist-upgrade ...you already have the distribution , just need the upgrade
<FoolsRun> BluesKaj: sorry, I'm talking about two different machines here.
<Hammer89> are there any known issues with the 9.04 Beta and ATI GPU's? (I got a warning when I tried to install it about how I'm using fglrx and how it isn't available on 9.04
<FoolsRun> minimec: I use the term "server" loosely. It's just a file/print/web/media-center machine I keep in the house. Doesn't do anything critical and I'm an early-adopter to a fault :)
<BUGabundo> FoolsRun: upgrade the server with $ do-release-upgrade -d
<FoolsRun> BUGabundo: what's the difference?
<for3st> there is no 32bit edition of jaunty server.. correct?
<tormod> BluesKaj: dist-upgrade installs extra packages to satisfy dependencies, upgrade does not
<minimec> FoolsRun: So it's more or less a well configured workstation. Once you have done the dist-upgrade you are using the version you upgraded to. The rest is just package update from the repository...
<BluesKaj> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<FoolsRun> You know what, I'll probably just use the dist-upgrade button in the gui and see how that goes.
<BUGabundo> for3st: there should be! why are you saying that?
<tormod> I think you are mixing up dist-upgrade and release-upgrade
<minimec> Hammer89: These cards have no Jaunty support anymore http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.4.3.3.3.1&lang=English
<FoolsRun> (plus making that rule for myself will keep me from trying to do a distro upgrade from work which last time hosed my machine pretty badly :) )
<BUGabundo> FoolsRun: ubuntu is not like debian. distupgrade won't change release
<Hammer89> minimec: I have an ATI Radeon Xpress 200M... which isn't on that list
<Hammer89> minimec: wait.. it is on the list...
<Hammer89> minimec: I assume this means it would be unwise for me to upgrade?
<tormod> Hammer89: Xpress 200M should work fine with the opensource (and default) ati driver
<tormod> those cards have no _proprietary driver_ support in Jaunty
<for3st> BUGabundo: on preordering ship cd's , if you request jaunty server cd, says only 64bit version.. you can't choose as far as i can see.
<Hammer89> tormod: Ah... yeah, I got a message saying 9.04 doesn't support fglrx
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> why I can't find cinelerra in the repository ?
<minimec> Hammer89: If you are happy with hardy or intrepid... Never change a running system. I guess that there will be a lot of chages in the open source driver, as ATI released the specs for all these cards, specially the newer ones...
<thots> Hammer89: Xpress 200m works fine here with the xorg radeon driver, 3d is slow though but works
<Lasivian> how can I stop all windows from opening "mazimized"? the 9.04 netbook image does this by default and it's annoying the shit out of me
<deany> anyone running vbox PUEL 2.2 from vbox site.. its an intrepid AND jaunty deb.  safe?
<Hammer89> How is your performance compared to Intrepid?
<minimec> Hammer89: Maybe wait until 9.10. I have a x1250 running here and I stay with driver 9.02!
<tormod> "never change a running system" lol - you realize we're in #ubuntu+1 :)
<RichardWolfVI> Hello, Jaunty is on RC, and just two days away from release, but X is crashing when playing videos, no matter which player I'm using.
<BUGabundo> aLeSD: because its not there?
<tormod> RichardWolfVI: intel GPU?
<RichardWolfVI> tormod: Yes
<BUGabundo> RichardWolfVI: Intel GPU?
<aLeSD> lol
<Hammer89> minimec: I have a bad habit/addiction with staying on the bleeding edge
<tormod> bhow could I guess
 * BUGabundo hears an eco from tormod
<RichardWolfVI> INtel GMA X3500
<RichardWolfVI> *Intel
<minimec> Hammer89: 9.02 is the official relase number of the ATI driver of february 09
<BluesKaj> tormod , the dist-upgrade command may have been effective in the past but it hasn't been doing  a proper job lately  ,  apt-get upgrade and aptitude safe-upgrade have worked ok, without too many probs so far.
<BUGabundo> RichardWolfVI: what file system? ext4 ?
<RichardWolfVI> BUGabundo: ext3, as far as I'm concerned
<Lasivian> tormod: After april 23rd what do we talk about in here?
<Lasivian> Ubuntu 10.x?
<RichardWolfVI> Killer Kangaroo :P
<kklimonda> Lasivian: 9.10
<RichardWolfVI> X'D
<Lasivian> kklimonda: it is out yet in any form?
<tormod> Lasivian: after release this channel is aliased to "ubuntu" for a while, then it reopens for 9.10
<Lasivian> ahh, ok
<BUGabundo> Lasivian: it will be closed for a while!
 * tormod hears echos :)
<minimec> Hammer89: I tried the Jaunty Live CD with my x1250. THe OPenSource driver was not was not able to display 1680x1050
<BUGabundo> tormod: please stop !! eheeehehehehe
<Hammer89> minimec: I'm running 1280x800
<bercik> cwillu: My Guild Wars game, doesnt run well with the open driver. Is it its fault or my conf?
<BUGabundo> 2nd time? that's too much eehehe
<tormod> minimec: you should file a bug
<minimec> Hammer89: That should go.
<RichardWolfVI> BUGabundo, tormod: any ideas?
<Hammer89> I guess I'll try it out... I'm kinda considering a fresh install, anyway
<BUGabundo> RichardWolfVI: there are a bunch of serious intel bugs! just check launchad
<Hammer89> worst case... I'll just reinstall Intrepid
<Hammer89> is running upgrade-manager -d an advisable method for installing 9.04?
<minimec> tormod: There is so much going on with the ATI OpenSource driver and the x1250 integrated chipset was (and is) sold for intel and ati solutions. I guess we have to wait a little bit... But I will file a bug in 9.10 ...
<dtchen> Hammer89: yes
<kklimonda> Hammer89: sure - most of the 9.04 release is ready.
<tormod> BluesKaj: dist-upgrade always worked fine with me. but when it says it's gonna remove a lot of seemingly important packages, I wait a bit and "update"'s again.
<RichardWolfVI> BUGabundo: I'm aware there are bugs, where should I start?
<kklimonda> RichardWolfVI: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Hammer89> alrighty... upgrade has begun. Hopefully I wont find any reason to return here... cya
<tormod> RichardWolfVI: or read the last days' logs for #ubuntu-x. I have heard about your problem somewhere.
<whattey> is upgrade-manager -d how u do it from terminal? thinking of upgrading myself
<pastah> yo
<pastah> i have a bug report
<dtchen> whattey: do-release-upgrade -d
<BluesKaj> tormod , I never heard that apt-get upgrade didn't bring required dependencies along with it ..perhaps the sources.list was wrongly edited
<kklimonda> !bug > pastah
<ubottu> pastah, please see my private message
<tormod> BluesKaj: I was unclear: I mean "upgrade" will not update packages whose dependencies will bring in new or remove packages
<tormod> *whose _new_ dependencies
<BUGabundo> whattey: yes it works from both cli and alt+F2
<cwillu> whattey, sudo apt-get install update-manager-core; sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<BUGabundo> whattey: please read the release notes BEFORE upgrading
<BUGabundo> whattey: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<RichardWolfVI> tormod: Where are such logs
<RichardWolfVI> ?
<tormod> RichardWolfVI: irclogs.ubuntu.com
<pastah> WTF!?!?
<pastah> i don't want to register to report a bug!
<BUGabundo> pastah: its required
<BUGabundo> pastah: what seems to be your prob?
<pastah> fuck, here i try to do good, and i'm met by obstacles
<tormod> RichardWolfVI: actually bemasc in #intel-gfx just asked about the same
<tormod> right now
<pastah> kinda kills my good spirit
<BluesKaj> !language | pastah
<ubottu> pastah: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cwillu> aptitude full-upgrade is preferred over apt-get dist-upgrade, it handles dependencies better
<cwillu> neither should be used directly to upgrade between releases
<pastah> BUGabundo: trying to install with wubi in swedish Vista Business (64 bit)
<BUGabundo> cwillu correction update-manager is the recommended
<pastah> then i get a typ error for a call to "writelines()"
<cwillu> BUGabundo, addition, not correction :p
<BUGabundo> lol
<pastah> this only happends whin i want to install ubuntu in another language than swedish
<BUGabundo> pastah: well that account won't hurt you too much will it?
<pastah> BUGabundo: yes it will
<pastah> fuck this, i'll install freeBSD insead
<whattey> upgrading now \o/ hope not too much breaks ;D
<BUGabundo> one less troll
<kklimonda> *nods*
<BUGabundo> whattey: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<cwillu> wait, did he just say that he was going to install bsd because _wubi_ didn't work!?
<thiebaude> lol,wubi in windows too
<BUGabundo> cwillu don't know! let me read it letter by letter
<BluesKaj> good luck witrh bsd ,,if he can't handle wubi , he's in trouble already :)
<whattey> aye reading it now
<RichardWolfVI> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mphill> Are the karmic repos created when the tool chain is uploaded?
<BUGabundo> mphill: yes
<dtchen> they're created before the toolchain is uploaded.
<dtchen> (they have to exist before any uploads can occur)
<mphill> i need karmic
<dtchen> s/need/want/
<mphill> i'm an ubuntu addict
<dtchen> well, you could help with iso testing
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> mphill: use PPAs
<mphill> BUGabundo: you should pastebin yours
<tormod> mphill: run debian unstable
<BUGabundo> some ppl seem to think we need a rolling disto like debian sid
<mphill> sid
<BUGabundo> mphill: don't want to scare you
<mphill> i think they mentioned something liek sid a few years back
<dtchen> "grumpy"
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> dtchen: is that the new unstable?
<mphill> i would like KMS
<dtchen> no
<mphill> and brtfs
<mphill> maybe oracle will change the license on zfs and dtrace
<dtchen> geez, can we get any more buzzwords tossed about in here? ;-)
<bercik> Is it possible, that open ati driver couses Guild Wars crash using wine ?
<dtchen> bercik: yes, it's possible.
<bercik> dtchen: so, "bye bye" games on Linux? i cannot use fglrx
<kklimonda> berbmit: it's hard to say - you should try to debug crash and file bug report..
<cwillu> bercik, again, welcome to the world of proprietary stuff that we can't really support.  Might check winehq if there's anything relevant though, if it's the application that's crashing, it's really more likely to be a fault in the app or in wine
<kklimonda> berbmit: also make sure that you are using the most recent version of wine
<cwillu> I mean, yes, changing the driver shows the fault, so the driver is at fault, but....
<ienorand> Slight problem here... 45 broken packages, apt-get segfaults when run, synaptic wants to uninstall half my system if I try to fix broken packages...
<kklimonda> berbmit: there is ppa for wine on LP. Also winehq provides repository for ubuntu/debian
<cwillu> ienorand, during an upgrade from 8.10?
<bercik> cwillu: i play GW since years, always was ok with fglrx driver, never with open once
<cwillu> bercik, doesn't mean a thing though
<Volkodav_> ber2
<kklimonda> ienorand: paste your sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu.com/, also message from apt-get would be helpful
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: is there a ppa? what is it?
<deany> anyone running vbox PUEL 2.2 from vbox site.. its an intrepid AND jaunty deb.  safe?
<BUGabundo> I thought Scott only kept a version on winehq
<mphill> go to winehq.org
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine
<ienorand> cwillu: Just running jaunty now... I had a hiccup with ro-mounting filesystem before but after a manual fsck from recovery mode it seemed to work fine... Hmm, stuff like core-utils, cron and dbus (to mention a few) being broken doesn't bode well...
<dtchen> deany: yes, it's safe
<dtchen> deany: it'll use dkms to build the kernel modules for jaunty's kernel headers
<kklimonda> ienorand: it doesn't sound good - can you show us whole error message and your sources.list?
<dtchen> deany: and yes, i'm using it right now for iso testing of ubuntu studio
<yoasif> somewhat OT, but what would stop a release happening in two days?
<deany> dtchen, thanks
<dtchen> yoasif: nuclear holocaust
<ienorand> kklimonda: Do you know how I can list broken packages using terminal? I can't get them in nice output from synaptic... sources.list :: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/RUQ1LJ
<Picklesworth> Hey... has anyone else noticed notify-osd's bubbles being invisible, from time to time?
<Picklesworth> Especially volume control ones. Usually if the mouse has been motionless for a while, the notification bubble just doesn't appear.
<kklimonda> ienorand: hmm.. how are they broken? Ie. you can't upgrade them because of some unmet dependencies or everything went to hell while you were upgrading and apt-get asks you to run ``dpkg --configure -a'' ?
<BUGabundo> Picklesworth: did you left the mouse over it ?
<ienorand> http://www.mibbit.com/pb/sfi3wK < this is what aptitude says kklimonda
<Picklesworth> BUGabundo: nope. Mouse is on the other side of the screen.
<BUGabundo> Picklesworth: I've noticed it sometimes I get 2 volume bubles
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: does it still only shows `dpkg --configure -a' ?
<BUGabundo> it was fixed to add SUDO
<ienorand> http://www.mibbit.com/pb/Tukrpq < this is what happens to apt kklimonda
<Picklesworth> Funny thing with my problem is the bubbles will appear if I mouse over where they should be, so it's like they are starting with alpha set to 0 but still very much exist
<kklimonda> ienorand: oh.. and what happens when you do ``sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'' ?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: i don't know :). I never really stop to read it. :)
<cwillu> <ienorand> cwillu: Just running jaunty now... I had a hiccup with ro-mounting filesystem before but after a manual fsck from recovery mode it seemed to work fine... Hmm, stuff like core-utils, cron and dbus (to mention a few) being broken doesn't bode well...
<cwillu> ienorand, what was the hiccup?
<cwillu> ienorand, fsck just gets the filesystem itself in a good state, it doesn't say anything about the contents of the file system
<BUGabundo> ienorand: do you get just dpkg --configure -a or sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<cwillu> ienorand, if apt or dpkg was in the middle of writing something, I'm not surprised that things are in that state
<BUGabundo> if the 1st then it's a regression
<ienorand> Hmm. strange... seems to have been a temporary hiccup, now after running apt-get update everything is fine, seemingly
<BUGabundo> ienorand: I got that some months agot
<BUGabundo> looked like a corrupted apt DB, but then it just worked
<ienorand> Oh, the thing before was that in the middle of operation I culdn't write to sources.list (hmm, but I think I've run update since then...) and then as I rebooted I got several warning about system being read-only, then it booted up read only and I had to go into recovery... running manual fsck...
<ienorand> It may be that my usb stick doesn't like having ubuntu run from it directly...
<kklimonda> oh, you have installed it on usbstick?
<ienorand> kklimonda: Yea, I boot and run of it... and I did disable swap an put tmp in ram... but I guess it might be taxing still...
<kklimonda> ienorand: It is possible that something has happened and kernel decided to remount filesystem in read only mode. It has happened to me few times when I was using cheap usb pendrive (but it was vfat partiton)
<ienorand> kklimonda: True, but as I ran fsck it prompted several times for correcting inconsistencies (I don't know how much ss normal though...), I'm running this one on ext4, so I guess I'm begging for it...
<Szadek> hello everybody , i really need help ... i upgraded to jaunty rc and sound dont work anymore =/ someone can help???
<nemo> Szadek: what release were you using before that?
<dtchen> Szadek: first, ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, ...?
<Szadek> 8.10 intrepid
<Szadek> ubuntu
<Szadek> i have also kde 4.2 installed
<dtchen> Szadek: ok, first thing you should do is open a Terminal and use alsamixer
<dtchen> Szadek: make sure you do not have Master, PCM, Front, or Surround muted or zeroed
<Szadek> in alsa mixer everything fine
<Szadek> http://pastebin.ca/11 here is my aplay -l output
<kklimonda> wrong link
<Szadek> sorry for that
<Szadek> szadek@Leviathan:~$ aplay -l
<Szadek> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<Szadek> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<Szadek>   Subdevices: 0/1
<Szadek>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Szadek> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: STAC92xx Digital [STAC92xx Digital]
<Szadek>   Subdevices: 1/1
<Szadek>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Szadek> here is
<Chr|s> whoa!
<Szadek> my pastbin is not working also lool
<Chr|s> !enter | Szadek
<Szadek> sorry for flooding
<Zelut> so I installed 9.04 RC today and my audio is all h0rked. Is the current suggested trick to pull out Pulse?
<ubottu> Szadek: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Chr|s> !pastebin | Szadek
<ubottu> Szadek: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Chr|s> for the future :)
<BUGabundo> zelut where are you ?
<Szadek> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/155585/
<Szadek> working =)
<Zelut> BUGabundo: excuse me?
<BUGabundo> hey!
<BUGabundo> you need to ping dtchen
<BUGabundo> he has one nick here and another on identica
<Zelut> dtchen: ping
<dtchen> Zelut: pong
<dtchen> Szadek: that's not enough info to diagnose.
<Zelut> dtchen: as you can see, I was referred your way for an audio issue.
<Szadek> dtchen what else you need ??
<Zelut> dtchen: just installed 9.04RC today, applied all updates. I get playback on login (the drums) but nothing beyond that.
<Picklesworth> Hooray! Audio has magically become crackle free on my end :)
<dtchen> Szadek: please use (in a Terminal): ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<dtchen> Szadek: please use that command to file a bug, and then tell me the bug #
<Picklesworth> (Just confirmed it, realizing I was listening to music without cringing)
<dtchen> Zelut: sounds like either your mixer volumes are muted/zeroed, or PA is using the wrong sink(s)
<dtchen> Zelut: sounds like either your mixer volumes are muted/zeroed, or PA is using the wrong sink(s)
<dtchen> ok then
<Zelut> dtchen: Master, PCM and Front are unmuted. 100%. PC Beep is muted.
<dtchen> Zelut: what's the output from: pactl stat|grep ^D
<Zelut> dtchen: http://pastebin.com/d3e0e9bb4
<dtchen> Zelut: please pastebin output from: amixer
<Zelut> dtchen: http://pastebin.com/d25744159
<Zelut> dtchen: interesting.. I'm getting sound from last.fm, but not Skype
<BUGabundo> ahh skype!
<Zelut> dtchen: ..and setting Skype to "pulse" now fixes that..
<BUGabundo> Zelut: where is that skype from?
<BUGabundo> Zelut: even Mic ?
<Zelut> BUGabundo: I did skype from Medibuntu. no mic support yet..
<Zelut> BUGabundo: ohh, those were just muted.
<Szadek> dtchen : Bug #364879 =)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 364879 in alsa-driver "hda intel no sound after upgrade from intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364879
<dtchen> there will be a new version of Skype soon with PulseAudio support
<Zelut> dtchen: BUGabundo: I guess I got it. I guess I assumed/blamed Pulse too quickly.
<kklimonda> sigh, sound is so borked for me since pulseaudio transition that I don't even care about it anymore.. :/
<kklimonda> well, my internal mic is borked but still.. ;}
<dtchen> Szadek: in a Terminal: amixer set 'Analog Loopback',0 mute && amixer set 'Analog Loopback',1 mute
<Szadek> done
<Szadek> and now ?
<dtchen> Szadek: speaker-test -c2
<BUGabundo> Zelut: I have better luck with medibuntu skype-static
<BUGabundo> I'm on 64 bits, so it helps
<Szadek> it is doing something ... i didint stopped yet
<Szadek> it didnt *
<dtchen> Szadek: right, so it's probably going to the wrong sink
<dtchen> Szadek: can you confirm at least the following is audible? speaker-test -c2 -Dplughw:0
<Zelut> wtf. I unmute my mic, close volume control, re-open and its muted again
<Szadek> no sound happening ....... it says : Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
<dtchen> Szadek: try: pasuspender -- speaker-test -c2 -Dplughw:0
<Szadek> nothing happened , also says Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
<dtchen> Szadek: sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<Zelut> ok. what the hell. I made a Skype test call and it worked. now I can't get it to work again.
<dtchen> skype does dumb things behind the user's back with mixer controls.
<Szadek> done and now ?
<dtchen> Szadek: pastebin the output, please
<Szadek> dtchen :http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/155592/
<BUGabundo> Zelut: so is that identica avatar yours?
<Zelut> BUGabundo: is it me? no. i found it someplace and thought it was funny.
<BUGabundo> ok
<darthanubis> Install cds boot on my machine, but once I press "install" the screen goes blank with an upper left underscore cursor.
<Szadek> i should refer this , is happening in gnome & kde
<darthanubis> Same disk i installed 9.04 before I put windows on this machine
<nemo> darthanubis: do any of the other boot options work?
<darthanubis> after I installed windows first, now the ubuntu install cd for desktop and alternate will not get to the install screen
<dtchen> Szadek: pkill knotify4
<darthanubis> although the same disk(s) work on my other nvidia enabled 64bit machine
<Szadek> done and now ?
<darthanubis> nemo, no, I tried check this cd for defects...wait
<darthanubis> I think the memtest runs
<darthanubis> but not sure at this point
<nemo> darthanubis: I was thinking more a safe boot
<nemo> say with acpi=off and noapic
<nemo> although odd that it worked before windows install
<nemo> that should be unrelated
<dtchen> Szadek: retry the speaker-test command
<Szadek> again Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
<darthanubis> nemo, I know. I'd hate to wipe my fresh xp64bit install that I setup for gaming, just to see if I can get 9.04 back on this machine
<darthanubis> all my other install disks from other distros works fine
<darthanubis> I'll try safe boot
<Szadek> dtchen :again Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy : i tried the two commands you gave
<wirechief-live-k> Szadek: maybe this will let you see whats making it busy...lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*
<Szadek> wirechief-live-k http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/155595/
<dtchen> Szadek: please wait a few minutes; i'll need to walk through this with you when i'm finished iso testing
<Szadek> ok dtchen =)
<Skapare> darthanubis: the order of installation I find works best when making dual-boot windows+linux systems is do partitions first, then install windows, then install linux
<Zelut> dtchen: ok. I'm stuck on no input..
<wirechief-live-k> Szadek: well that tells a bit of a story ..best to wait on dtchen
<Skapare> and windows goes on the first partition of the first drive
<Szadek> wirechief-live-k : he is my hope on this =) i need my music to live lool
<wirechief-live-k> Szadek: there is a similar bug with no sound on a HP not sure if its related. 363870
<wirechief-live-k> bug 363870
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 363870 in linux "no sound on laptop hp dv6-1030ef " [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363870
<dtchen> wirechief-live-k: it's not related. different hardware (HDA codecs revisions)
<dtchen> Szadek: your bug is a kernel one; it's a jack sense regression
<dtchen> Szadek: you should be able to work around it by using the latest alsa-driver git snapshot
<dtchen> Szadek: i'll see what i can do to get the fixes into an SRU post-jaunty-release
<Szadek> ohh well i think if i have to compile im lost lool but ill try the script that installs the alsa driver 1.0.19
<Szadek> someone posted that on the bug that wirechief said so lets see if it helps
<dtchen> 1.0.19 is too old
<dtchen> you need current git
<Szadek> i have 1.0.18 installed maybe this is the reason
<kklimonda> dtchen: there is no ppa with this? More people may come and ask about it and making them compiling alsa-driver from source isn't good idea..
<Szadek> Driver version:     1.0.18rc3 // Utilities version:  1.0.18
<dtchen> kklimonda: there is no ppa, and doing it in a ppa is the wrong way.
<Othor> none of my nautilus scripts are working, is this a known issue?
<kklimonda> dtchen: so we should just tell people to wait for sru?
<dtchen> kklimonda: it's a linux bug, not an alsa-driver one. note the subtlety: in ubuntu, bugs against alsa-driver are only useful for scripts. actual "no sound" issues are really either linux or pulseaudio.
<dtchen> kklimonda: no, they should continue to file bugs against linux, and the bugs will be triaged appropriately
<BUGabundo> eheh
<dtchen> kklimonda: for the appropriate bugs, i'll work on getting the fixes backported for SRUs
<kklimonda> dtchen: ok, thanks.
<dtchen> any fix that requires a massive change is obviously nixed for an SRU
<Szadek> humm , let me try reboot with last kernel before updated to jaunty ... brb ............
<kklimonda> dtchen: as we are already on this topic - my internal mic gathers more noise than my voice.. ;}
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: reduce Boost?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: then i can hardly hear myself.
<dtchen> kklimonda: without knowing additional details, i have no idea
<BUGabundo> its a sensitive issue
<BUGabundo> when I use a mouth mic I have no trouble
<BUGabundo> with built in I have to fine tune until it wors
<kklimonda> dtchen: how can i gather more info? I don't feel comfortable with linux sound system :)
<dtchen> kklimonda: either "ubuntu-bug alsa-base", or use http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I was trying to tune it for few hours doing some weird voodoo magic and nothing really helped.
<kklimonda> dtchen: fine, i'll do it tomorrow
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I like to have pauvcontrol... it helps me watch how load it goes
#ubuntu+1 2009-04-22
<Szadek> i have sound ... but i dont know waht happened
<Szadek> i reboot using the other kernel , nothing happened , rebooted again using the latest , and sound works again well this is strange
<BUGabundo> Szadek: es tuga?
<Szadek> bugabundo : sim
<BUGabundo> didn't see you on #ubuntu-pt
<Szadek> well , i prefer here , so i can train my english writting =)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> please join us there _too_
<Szadek> but you're right ill join there too
<Szadek> there i am =)
<zbrahead91> Hello?
<BUGabundo> zbrahead91: hi
<zbrahead91> Anyone else got any sound issues?
<BUGabundo> some do sure
<BUGabundo> what's up with you zbrahead91?
<zbrahead91> How to fix them please :(
<cjae> Hi,, when using the plasma dashboard in kubuntu 9.04 can I have the widgets I install opnly show when I use "show the plasma dashboard"?
<cjae> only*
<zbrahead91> I have startrek and cannot watch. The ulyimate travesty
<BUGabundo> zbrahead91: you have to talk to dtchen. but he is way now
<zbrahead91> well, hear :p
<zbrahead91> >.<
<BUGabundo> zbrahead91: file a bug and he will get in touch with you , or you can ping him back in here when he comes back
<zbrahead91> Hmm
<BUGabundo> zbrahead91: for bug use: $ ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<BUGabundo> but try opening alsamixer on terminal and see if everything is unmuted
<zbrahead91> How do I switch (temporarily) to OSS?
<BUGabundo> $ pasuspend APPTORUN
<BUGabundo> that will give you alsa
<Volkodav_> no updates last 2 days - is it all done for release ?
<zbrahead91> alsa fails to according to Sounds
<zbrahead91> I updated today
<zbrahead91> last nights updates, methinks
<zbrahead91> which broke my audio >:(
<zhurai> question: what exactly is the difference between ext3 and ext4?
<kklimonda> Volkodav_: more or less
<zhurai> ...>_>
<BUGabundo> zhurai: google for it. too many to enumerate here
<kklimonda> Volkodav_: there may be some last minute exceptions in universe but nothing big.
<kklimonda> zhurai: check wikipedia
<zhurai> I am >_>
<kklimonda> there is nice article about ext4 afair
<zbrahead91> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<Volkodav_> netbook remix seems to have some issues
<thots> http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Main_Page , some info on ext4
<zbrahead91> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<zbrahead91> Ooo-err Ubottu needs updating :p
<BUGabundo> zbrahead91: feel free to susgest a factoid
<zbrahead91> SOUND LIVES \ o /
<zbrahead91> Unmuting headphones did the trick, odly
<BUGabundo> nice!
<zbrahead91> #I also PPA'ed 0.9.15
<zbrahead91> Star trek, come to pappy :D
<zbrahead91> bye and thanks BUGabundo + rep to you
<mrwes> Is there going to be a final kernel update on the 23rd?
<Hammer89> Just updated to 9.04... impressed so far. Working flawlessly.
<coz_> guys just noticed that ryhthmnbox opens to systray  not windowed  and I see not setting to change that?
<drinkycrow> i don't think you can
<coz_> drinkycrow, what rythmbox?
<drinkycrow> yeah
<coz_> drinkycrow,  sure  it always opened windowed until jaunty
<drinkycrow> i'm running intrepid and it doesn't open windowed
<drinkycrow> it didn't in hardy either
<coz_> drinkycrow,  yeah it did in both for me
<drinkycrow> idk what to tell you
<drinkycrow> i did a fresh install of intrepid 3 days ago and that's not how it happens
<coz_> drinkycrow,  no biggied just something I noticed
<mrwes> I'm opened to the screen
<mrwes> er mine
<fizk> In jaunty, why does shutdown just logout the user?
<coz_> mrwes,  you opened to the window?
<mrwes> yah
<mrwes> Lemme try it again...hold
<coz_> mrwes, thats been typical here as well until  jaunty
<fizk> sorry
<mrwes> coz_, yep -- opened straight to the Window
<coz_> fizk,   are you hitting the shutdown icon on the panel?
<fizk> does anyone know why shutdown leads to logout?
<fizk> yup
<coz_> mrwes,  yeah its suppose to open windowed
<mrwes> version 0.12.0
<coz_> fizk,  mm  I generally just go to System/shutdown
<coz_> mrwes, let me check here
<fizk> coz_: System -> Shutdown ?
<coz_> mrwes,  mmm same version here   maybe I will uninstall and reinstal
<coz_> fizk,  are you running gnome or kde?
<fizk> coz_: i don't see that
<fizk> coz_: gnome
<BUGabundo> coz_: fizk that's no longer there!
<mrwes> anyone else running gnome-do?
<BUGabundo> FUSA now removes that
 * BUGabundo screams to mrwes MEEEEEEEEE
<coz_> BUGabundo,  oh!  I am upgrading the beta here it is still there
<mrwes> heh...Bu
<BUGabundo> coz_: shouldn't
<mrwes> BUGabundo, I just installed it -- seems pretty kewl
<mrwes> never used it before
<coz_> BUGabundo,  I have  a dbus command actually I use to shutdown the system or call up the UI
<fizk> shutdown leads to logout...a bug, no?
<fizk> i shouldn't be the only one
<coz_> fizk,  open a terminal and paste this command see if it is what you want to see
<coz_> fizk,     dbus-send --dest=org.gnome.SessionManager /org/gnome/SessionManager org.gnome.SessionManager.Shutdown
<BUGabundo> mrwes: when you find the ALL Plugins you will like it even more
<BUGabundo> fizk: AFAIK you are the only one
<coz_> mrwes, just installed what?
<fizk> BUGabundo: dang
<mrwes> BUGabundo, yah I'm actually looking at that now
<mrwes> coz_, gnome-do
<coz_> BUGabundo,  which app are you talking about?
<coz_> oh   ok  I didnt like that one :)
<BUGabundo> am I lagged? I saw the reply before the question
<BUGabundo> coz_: there's no way you don't like it! only if you don't use it or you are a MOUSE crazy person
<mrwes> wow...even one for SSH
<coz_> BUGabundo,  no I have a wacom tablet that I use with Easystroke
<BUGabundo> I hate mice, so having a keyboard do all with 3 chars is GREAT
<coz_> much nicer
<cecko> hi all, where should i look to get help getting my microphone to work?
<mrwes> yah I like doing things from the keyboard too
<kklimonda> hmm.. i just got a weird bug. when i change screen brightness both old and new notification is displayed
<BUGabundo> cecko: what's up ?
<BUGabundo> this is crazy. 8 ppl asking audio question in 4 h? what happened last night?
<kklimonda> probably because g-p-m for root is launched..
<cecko> BUGabundo I'm on dell precision m4400 running kubuntu jaunty and the mic is not working
<BUGabundo> cecko: open alsamixer on a terminal and check to see if all levers are unmuted
<coz_> ah uninstalled and reinstalled rhythmbox  it now opens windowed :)
<cecko> BUGabundo ok, (i have tried kmix already) fyi this is not since last night only .)
<mrwes> no updates today aye?
<kklimonda> mrwes: there were few packages updated but nothing big.
<BluesKaj> non yet , prolly saving them up for thurs
<mrwes> ahh
<coz_> cecko,  which mike is this ..make and model I mean?
<mrwes> BUGabundo, can I execute a bash aliases from gnome-do?
<cecko> coz_ could you suggest where to find that info?
<BUGabundo> mrwes: never tested
<coz_> cecko,  well actually the best place to go for audio issues  on any system is  #alsa  channel
<coz_> cecko,  they would most likely be  more capable of getting to the root of the issue more quickly
<mrwes> BUGabundo, you can open a terminal, just don't know how to pass the aliases to it from gnome-do
<BUGabundo> mrwes: time to write a plugin?
<cecko> coz_ to my root as well? ok, I'm going there .)
<coz_> cecko,  what do you mean?
<mrwes> BUGabundo, I don't know how to do that :(
<coz_> cecko,   just go to the alsa channel
<coz_> cecko,   #alsa   or   /join #alsa
<cecko> coz_ thank you
<mrwes> BUGabundo, do you use the superkey and spacebar ?
 * magcius wonders if osd-notify has improved since he last played with it.
<coz_> cecko,  not trying to push you away here guy:)  its just that the alsa chennel had much more experienced people. hopefully, to deal with sound specific issues including hardware compatability
<BUGabundo> mrwes: yes of course
<mrwes> BUGabundo, oh...I was wondering if the bind keys can be changed
<magcius> Can some people answer some silly questions about notify-osd?
<magcius> I want to see if it is worth wasting my time again.
<BUGabundo> mrwes: it can
<BUGabundo> magcius: what's up ?
 * BUGabundo starts to be very very tired! 1am here
<magcius> BUGabundo, does it still cut off messages and shrink images to a really silly size?
<BUGabundo> img size here looks good
<mrooney> silly is a very relative term
<BUGabundo> even to big some times
<magcius> BUGabundo, it was around 50x50 for me.
<coz_> magcius,   what is it you want to know ?
<BUGabundo> and messages are still trunked when too big, but they are BIG enough
<magcius> BUGabundo, are multiline messages supported?
<BUGabundo> I see at least 8 lines of test
<BUGabundo> let me test it with a really long text
<magcius> Okay.
<magcius> So this is good for starters.
<BUGabundo> $ notify-send fooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<BUGabundo> just shows 3 lines there
<BUGabundo> but that's because its all HEAD
<BUGabundo> body is much longer
<BUGabundo> I just don't know how to do it
<Tekno> humm
<Tekno> is it possible to chat between users with notify-send :D
<Tekno> ?
<BUGabundo> ahh "space"
<BUGabundo> Tekno: no of course not
<coz_>  magcius  "maybe " this could help?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD
<Tekno> write + notify would be cool
<BUGabundo> magcius: I just tested and it has 3 lines for HEAD and 10 for BODY
<timc> Hey, how do i disable the notification system?
<Tekno> c
<BUGabundo> timc: go back to ibex
<BUGabundo> you can't do it on jaunty
<mrwes> heh
<mrwes> it's hard coded correct?
<Jordan_U> BUGabundo, Sure about that, that doesn't sound right
<BUGabundo> but some apps can do it too, like pidign
<timc> so every time someone signs on pidgin, i will have a pop up notification?
<BUGabundo> Jordan_U: do you know how?
<magcius> Yeah... images are still extremely small.
<magcius> But it's better.
<BUGabundo> timc: no! you can change that on pidgin Plugins
<BUGabundo> magcius: how big is your screen? its fine for me
<mrwes> damn...gnome-do is sick
<mrwes> heh
<magcius> BUGabundo, 1600x1200
<magcius> I hate gnome-do.
<BUGabundo> magcius: file a bug to make the image vectorial and depdent on the screen size and resolution ?
<magcius> Its TinyURL plugin is useless... it doesn't copy to the clipboard.
<timc> i missed it first time around BUGabundo, thanks.
<mrwes> and fast!
<magcius> BUGabundo, or just use the original size?
 * BUGabundo slaps magcius for talking down on DO
<magcius> What's the point of a TinyURL plugin if it just shows you the URL on the screen?
<magcius> And you can't even select it.
<BUGabundo> magcius: do you really want a 800px avatar there?
<BUGabundo> magcius: fill free to fix the plugin
<magcius> BUGabundo, notify-send showed the original size and when apps needed to shrink they shrunk it themselves.
<BUGabundo> didn't know
<magcius> s/notify-send/notification-daemon/
<magcius> Also, is there a way to turn on Compiz without having it reset all my settings?
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<magcius> And turn off all my plugins?
<BUGabundo> magcius: alt+F2: compiz --reload ?
<BUGabundo> magcius: alt+F2: compiz --replace ?
<Halow> Why not tab to the "open url" the plugin makes, then copy it? o_0
<Halow> For the Tiny url plugin.
<magcius> Halow, because maybe firefox is closed?
<magcius> Halow, and it takes like 10s to open up?
<Halow> Hmmm... wonder just how hard it is to change those....
<Halow> Actually....
<magcius> BUGabundo, okay I just did that and gnome-panel isn't showing :(
<Halow> magcius: You can copy it straight to clipboard. Tab to where it says open and press the down arrow and gives a wide range of options.
<BUGabundo> magcius: really ? then you messed your WM. did you enable dontzap?
<BUGabundo> other wise you need to go to a TTY and restart GDM
<Hammer89> is there any way to change the settings for the indicator applet?
<BUGabundo> Hammer89: NO
<magcius> notify-osd seems to be sloooow
<magcius> oh wait, it only shows one at a time???
<kklimonda> magcius: yes
<magcius> urggh... why?
<kklimonda> magcius: design decision?
<magcius> Is there a way to make it override the last notification?
<magcius> Through notify-send?
<kklimonda> magcius: i don't think so.
<magcius> Things that differ from the de-facto implementation in a project that serves to be a replacement shouldn't be left to "design decisions"
<magcius> That's an extremely immature design decision then.
<magcius> I'm going to say that a lot of users are going to go unhappy.
<magcius> Yes, it looks prettier, but when you set out to make a replacement the functionality should be the same.
<daftykins> if you don't like it you don't have to run jaunty
<magcius> ...
<daftykins> no really, i'm just saying
<kklimonda> magcius: there is gnome-stracciatella-session package which provides "clean" GNOME session (with notification-daemon instead of notify-osd and few other changes)
<Paavi2_0> can anyone tell me which audio backend swfdec uses on jaunty?
<magcius> If you provide something as a feature that's different, you don't go OUT OF YOUR WAY to force your differences on the user.
<magcius> You provide a "legacy mode"
<kklimonda> magcius: to be honest I don't know what fd.o specification says about it
<daftykins> you're talking like this is the only OS where changes are forced upon users - care to look at Windows over the years magcius ? :P
<kklimonda> notification-daemon isn't really standard by itself.
<magcius> daftykins, and that's why I don't use it? Duh.
<magcius> kklimonda, it's the de facto implementation.
<daftykins> -_-
<daftykins> so run Intrepid if you have issues :P
<daftykins> and you're the one i'm saying 'duh' about, jesus
<geek_> lol
<BUGabundo> guys calm down! this is Off Topic, okay?
<Paavi2_0> i get sound on rhythmbox et co. but with swfdec there's no sound. it does show the videos though...
<magcius> And you still provide no solution.
<BUGabundo> plus much as already been written about that on blogs, LP, and MLs
<kklimonda> magcius: it doesn't matter imho - it doesn't follow specification in few points afaik so copying it's behaviour may not be the right way.
<magcius> kklimonda, notification-daemon follows the exact freedesktop.org specification because the developers wrote BOTH.
<kklimonda> magcius: it isn't true - i know at least one place where notification-daemon doesn't follow specification.
<magcius> kklimonda, things that were not in the specification (like queueing behavior, possibility of actions, image resizing) is where they differ.
<magcius> kklimonda, where?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: magcius: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic. thanks
<magcius> How is this off the topic of the next Ubuntu?
<BUGabundo> magcius: because its WontFix at the higher level
<magcius> BUGabundo, then I'll fork notify-osd.
<danbhfive> magcius: maybe you can just install notification-daemon?
<magcius> danbhfive, but that's not an option when Jaunty releases for good.
<BUGabundo> magcius: sure. great idea. maybe you can get a massive amount of user to use it
<kklimonda> magcius: for example body text markup - specification says that only few (listed) tags are to be used by notifications.
<kklimonda> magcius: but notification-daemon happili accept everything and so developers take it for granted.
<kklimonda> magcius: and when doesn't current queue work for you?
<magcius> And also, the volume indicator applet is broken on my system.
<kklimonda> magcius: then file bug - obviously it should work
<magcius> I don't want it to be labeled wontfix because I'm using OSSv4.
<BluesKaj> !oss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss
<BluesKaj> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<magcius> Okay, this is broken.
<magcius> If I notify-send -u normal test then 2 ms later do notify-send -u critical test2 the other one doesn't override it.
<BUGabundo> magcius: $ ubuntu-bug notify-osd
<kklimonda> magcius: critical notification does override all queued normal notifications.
<rushton> hi all, sorry if this has been asked (a lot) before, but am i able to get effectively what will be released tomorrow instead of the rc?
<magcius> kklimonda, all queued? Shouldn't a critical override the current notification?
<BUGabundo>  !daily | rushton
<ubottu> rushton: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<rushton> oh excellent, thankyou
<geek_> rushton: well, in theory, you should be able to install, and update to get a disk equivilent to the nightly builds
<BUGabundo> magcius: I've been powdering that too
<BUGabundo> I hate to not get the Disconection from NM in time
<jtholmes> the nightly builds have actually stopped what is there now will only be respun if the problem is release critical otherwise as I understand it what is in the daily and current dirs etc. will be released
<kklimonda> magcius: not according to NotifyOsd wiki page.
<rushton> yeah that's why i thought the daily/nightly builds would be as good as the real thing :P
<kklimonda> magcius: don't know what specifications says about it - from quick look they don't mention it at all.
<BUGabundo> jtholmes: I see there from 20
<BUGabundo> so they are running
<Zelut> BUGabundo: yo, can you help me a bit more with this sound issue? I'm still stuck.
<jtholmes> BUGabundo, some are from 20 and some are 20.1, 21.1, 21.3  21.4  but only minor changes
<BUGabundo> Zelut: not much. you have to wait for dtchen
<jtholmes> rushton, you should be able to upgrade now (barring catastrophic problem) and run update after the
<jtholmes> release on thrus
<jtholmes> thurs
<ShackJack> Hi all - weird sound issue with recent Gateway install - speaker makes an intermittent "clicking" sound (?!) I don't have computer with me - just wondering if anyone's run across a similar issue?
<rushton> yep, sounds good. thanks
<Zelut> BUGabundo: thanks.
<ShackJack> ^^ Sound system didn't default to PulseAudio for some reason, so I figure maybe I'd trying changing that to see if it stops the issue...
<BUGabundo> ShackJack: known bug
<jtholmes> rushton that way you beat the rush (ton) :>)
<BUGabundo> ShackJack: bug 345627
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345627 in linux "Crackling / scratching noise using Pulseaudio" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345627
<BUGabundo> I forgot to rsync all my images today
<BUGabundo> I'm doomed tommorow
<geek_> jtholmes: lol. If you really wanted to beat the rush, you can always order a disk ;p
<BUGabundo> cwillu I guess I'll have to testrun your script
<geek_> (i admit i did, got impatient, then downloaded it ;p)
<BUGabundo> geek_: thanks for remind me that I forgot yet again to make my special request
<ShackJack> BUGabundo: Thanks - though I'm not sure that's it -for some reason the install didn;'t default to PulseAudio ... and it's more of a distinct "clicking" vs. scratching/crackling...
<BUGabundo> aahh
<jtholmes> geek_, true, true, but tooooo many of us like the long waits :)
<geek_> jtholmes: I have a disk in the mail ;p
<ShackJack> BUGabundo: I will have the owner try switching to PulseAudio though to see if that cures it... Don't know why fresh instll didn't default to that though...
<geek_> ok, its for the box which keeps having its hard dtive die ;p
<jtholmes> geek_, do you have slow comm line
<rushton> heh i'm actually not usually so impatient, just need to do an install today :P
<geek_> jtholmes: cable net. And i use axel to download. I tend to keep a recent official ubuntu disk in my toolkit in case
<aprilhare> hey
<mattwj2002> aprilhare are you running ipv6?
<geek_> that way if someone wants to try it, i give them the disk, and order a new one
<aprilhare> mattwj2002: ipv6 up and running :)
<mattwj2002> how are you doing that?
<mattwj2002> ipv6 proxy?
<aprilhare> mattwj2002: miredo
<mattwj2002> miredo ?
<mattwj2002> !miredo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about miredo
<geek_> jtholmes: i got a nearly 800 kbps download speed using it ;p
<jtholmes> geek_, well what is on  /cdimage now I suspect will not change much tomorrow everything but the kub dvd's has been tested for major show stopper bugs
<geek_> ... DVD?
<aprilhare> aye package in intrepid/jaunty - lets you tunnel ipv6 through routers etc
<jtholmes> geek_, lucky u i get about 376
<geek_> jtholmes: well i was using a threaded downloader
<jtholmes> geek_, what is axel
<geek_> i need to work out how to make it handle mirrors though, then i can spread out the load
<geek_> jtholmes: its like wget, but it downloads with multiple threads
<aprilhare> has anyone got the problem or knows how to fix a situation where the update manager doesn't realise that you have updated your package information recently? it thinks its been 8 days ago but it was 2 minutes ago..
<geek_> makes better use of your connection
<jtholmes> geek_, interesting will have to look into it
<geek_> jtholmes: one tip, use the alternate display mode. the standard display mode uses up a load of CPU
<aprilhare> mattwj2002: install miredo and enjoy ipv6 goodness
<mattwj2002> sweet
<mattwj2002> :D
<geek_> aprilhare: which tunnel broker does that work with?
<jtholmes> geek_, ok thanks
<BUGabundo> geek_: jtholmes: using rsync makes that so insignificant!
<aprilhare> geek_: it contacts either the m$ teredo server or a ubuntu one if memory serves
<geek_> BUGabundo: there's a fast rsync mirror?
<geek_> ahh
<jtholmes> BUGabundo, i see, i always use rsync
<BUGabundo> geek_: axel won't help you when the single copy of daily is on cdimage
 * aprilhare throws things at his update manager
<geek_> BUGabundo: it will help as long as there's a http download thing ;)
<BUGabundo> geek_: not faster, but saves you from downloading it all again
<mattwj2002> aprilhare do I have to restart or anything?
<geek_> hmm
<aprilhare> no
<mattwj2002> let me try to restart pidgin
<geek_> anyone know how i can get the gnome network manager accessable in another desktop environment?
<BUGabundo> geek_: I know it works with KDE
<BUGabundo> actually I think you want nm-applet
<BUGabundo> network-manager is a system daemon
<mattwj2002> hmm
<geek_> ahh
<geek_> thats what i needed
<geek_> BUGabundo: lxde in my case
<aprilhare> mattwj2002: try web browsing to http://ipv6.google.com/ and admire animated google icon
<mattwj2002> o.I
<aprilhare> well... when it isnt earth day that is.
<mattwj2002> oops
<mattwj2002> o.O
<aprilhare> heh
<aprilhare> first time i've seen the animated icon disappear
<racecar56> is there a fglrx for ati radeon 2400?
<darthanubis> nemo, it was a BIOS setting preventing the install cd from continuing
<darthanubis> I don't know which one
<darthanubis> I got it installed now
 * aprilhare chose nvidia geforce 9500 instead of ati radeon card
<aprilhare> gt even
<darthanubis> just bought that card today
<darthanubis> for $32!!!
<racecar56> aprilhare my laptop has a geforce... anyway i dont care
<racecar56> aprilhare just IS there?
<xerxes> Hi...i have jaunty installed and want to use tor, but aptitude says, it has no installation candidate
<xerxes> How do i fix that?
<BigMoopies> Will Xubuntu be out in 2 days along with Kubuntu/Ubuntu ?
<racecar56> ya
<BUGabundo> xerxes: go to their site and read the wiki
<racecar56> april 23rd... today's 21st...
<jtholmes> BigMoopies, everything is suppose to come out thursday
<shaga> tried axel. loving it :)
<BigMoopies> Yes
<BUGabundo> xerxes: tor as been removed and blacklisted from Ubuntu archives
<shaga> thanks for recommendation whoever it was
<xerxes> I did that and they managed that with deb, but i dont find deb
<BUGabundo> for not being up to date
<BigMoopies> jtholmes, Any special time?  Like can I download it in the morning ?
<BigMoopies> jtholmes, Or will it be in the afternoon
<aprilhare> racecar56: just is there what? :)
<racecar56> aprilhare is there a fglrx for ati radeon 2400?
<BigMoopies> jtholmes, reason I ask is I have limited bandwith besides 1-6 AM
<xerxes> What does that mean, BUGabundo?
<BUGabundo> BigMoopies: after 16h UTC
<aprilhare> racecar56: sorry wouldn't have clue was making general comment about my choice of gfx cards sorry
<jtholmes> BigMoopies, you could download the cdimages now they wont change that much and any changes can be handled with updates
<BigMoopies> BUGabundo, 16 UTC = ? CDT?
<BUGabundo> BigMoopies: just get the daily and the rsync if there are any changes!
<racecar56> aprilhare k, i dont really care that i have ati, and i don't really like ati but i just happen to have one
<BUGabundo> BigMoopies: timeanddate.com ?
<aprilhare> racecar56: wasn't making comment re you
<aprilhare> making comment re me :)
<BigMoopies> BUGabundo,  10 am
<BigMoopies> BUGabundo, I guess it can wait till Friday
<igorgue> where are the compiz blacklisted cards?
<BUGabundo> xerxes: means you have to search on their site
<thiebaude> Hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> BigMoopies: why? get it today! then rsync
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: really? I better go to bed!
<jtholmes> BigMoopies,  you wont like the download speeds on friday
<thiebaude> its 2am there?
<BUGabundo> yep
<xerxes> BUGabundo: They do it with deb, but there is no deb on my jaunty
<BUGabundo> xerxes: I never used tor, so I don't know. I'm just passing the info I read on the ML
<BUGabundo> there should be a deb for it on tor site
<geek_> hmm
<BUGabundo> YAY finally read all but one email from devel and devel-discuss. time to celebrate by hitting the #pillow
<BUGabundo> bye guys
<thiebaude> geek_: my 9.04 is fixed
<geek_> wierd. looks like lxde dosen't work with nm-applet for some reason
<geek_> thiebaude: yay
<thiebaude> i edited my xorg.conf file
<xerxes> yeah..but i didnt find the deb-programm for jaunty
<BUGabundo> geek_: yes known bug
<BUGabundo> now I'm really out
<xerxes> im new to the debian/ubuntu thing so im stupid
<geek_> BUGabundo: bleh
<Paavi2_0> lxde didn't work with wine's "icons" on notification area either - it doesn't show them at all
<thiebaude> geek_: i got lxde, im going to check it out
<geek_> i just need it to stay online ;p
<stooj> Hello all
<racecar56> hi
<jtholmes> stooj hello
<racecar56> does fglrx work for ati radeon 2400? i want to know before i upgrade
<BooVeMan_work> can I use sid packages in jaunty?
<BooVeMan_work> like the tor package?
<DanaG> racecar56: that's an R600 series card, so yes, it should be supported in Jaunty.
<nemo> darthanubis: what's your laptop model?
<DanaG> Just watch out for this bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<racecar56> DanaG, yay :D
<nemo> darthanubis: there are a couple of possible suspects
<mase_work> BooVeMan_work: wouldn't recommend it. there is no guarantee of binary compatibility
<racecar56> DanaG, mk
<DanaG> Just remember the "aticonfig --acpi-services=off" command mentioned.
<racecar56> ya
<darthanubis> nemo, it is a desktop I built nforce 680i
<mase_work> BooVeMan_work: you can grab the source from sid and recompile it on your jaunty box
<racecar56> DanaG, so i install it with ati's package, not jockey?
<DanaG> There
<jtholmes> BooVeMan_work, jaunty is not necessarily a image copy of  sid
<DanaG> There's a newer 9.4 official out now.
<geek_> aprilhare: hmm, just curious, if i got miredo, is my ipv6 ip address the one for eth0 or teredo?
<BooVeMan_work> ok
<BooVeMan_work> thanks
<DanaG> you'd want to run theirs with --buildpkg Ubuntu/jaunty
<aprilhare> geek_: the ipv6 ip is provided via teredo and the packets go via the teredo server (i think).
<darthanubis> brb
<aprilhare> i don''t know much about it i just enjoy it :)
<aprilhare> heh
<geek_> aprilhare: ya but which is my ip address ;p
<racecar56> DanaG, kk
<aprilhare> geek_: both, of course
<geek_> hmm
<geek_> i can't seem to be pinged from either ><
<aprilhare> both the ipv4 and ipv6 ips would be valid and the ipv6 ip would correspond to the machine you're using
<racecar56> DanaG, what about a radeon 9500?
<mattwj2002> hi aprilhare
<DanaG> racecar56: that'll need the open-source driver.
<mattwj2002> why can't I do a ping6 to google.com
<racecar56> DanaG, cool, woot
<aprilhare> mattwj2002: hello - do ping6 ipv6.google.com
<racecar56> DanaG, i only use the fglrx cause my cards don't work with the open source one
<mattwj2002> oh there it goes
<mattwj2002> :D
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and the OSS drivers have recently gained some power management support and very basic 3D support for R600.
<DanaG> Not enough for compiz, though.
<aprilhare> --- ipv6.google.com ping statistics --- 9 packets transmitted, 8 received, 11% packet loss, time 8017ms; rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 389.769/538.931/1486.948/359.366 ms, pipe 2
<BigMoopies> jtholmes, "rsync" ?
<racecar56> DanaG, ok
<geek_> ahh http://testmyipv6.com/ helped ;p
 * DanaG 's IPv6 address is 2002:4709:3419:1:290:4bff:fec9:6397 (TCP port 37481).
<aprilhare> i created a little icon "restart miredo" for any troubles i run into - uses command gksudo /etc/init.d/miredo restart
<DanaG> I have my router doing my translation.
<BigMoopies> jtholmes, So you want me to download the RC copies
<BigMoopies> ?
<aprilhare> ooooo more ipv6
<racecar56> DanaG, we were told long ago when we ordered this thing (the 9500) that it was a ati vampire, and i THINK it's a 9500, is it?
<jtholmes> BigMoopies, are you familiar with rsync command
<aprilhare> DanaG: my router and modem are too stupid for such things
<DanaG> Vampire?
<racecar56> DanaG, yeah
<DanaG> my router runs dd-wrt.
<BigMoopies> jtholmes, No
<racecar56> DanaG, i for some reason remember it being a 9500
<DanaG> Not sure what you mean by vampire.
<aprilhare> dd-wrt?
<racecar56> DanaG, ill trry to find stats
<jtholmes> BigMoopies, and you dont have any 9.04 cd's whatever on hand, alphas etc.
<DanaG> racecar56: you thinking of this?  http://www.driverheaven.net/news/12955-ati-gargoyle-clock-screensaver.html
<DanaG> oh wait, that's 9800.
<DanaG> 9700 was the 3-headed dog.
<BigMoopies> jtholmes, No. I am using Hardy.  I was wanting to run Jaunty live to see if it screws up like Intrepid
<BigMoopies> jtholmes, Before I install
<bitmonk1> can i upgrade to jaunty at the command line from intrepid?
<jtholmes> BigMoopies, ok what flavor do you want  ubuntu kubuntu
<BigMoopies> jtholmes, Xubuntu
<bitmonk> all of the instructions i see are to use update-manager -d and that requires me to install gnome, which i'd rather not on this lightweight cloud server..
<aprilhare> DanaG: my netgear router would not run such a thing. too stupid.
<kklimonda> bitmonk: do-release-upgrade -d
<bitmonk> ah ok..
<DanaG> What router, including model number?
<bitmonk> thanks, i was wondering if i could set dev, should have just tried -d ;d
<DanaG> bitmonk: try do-dist-upgrade?
<jtholmes> ok let me look up the xubuntu dir and then i will paste the commands for you
<bitmonk> there we go, jaunty.tar.gz coming :)
<racecar56> DanaG, hold on im gonna get out the vid card and see
<aprilhare> DanaG: wgr614v6
<DanaG> V6... may be dd-wrt-able.
<bitmonk> thanks kklimonda
<DanaG> Mine was a V3.
<jtholmes> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Volkodav_> I found tomato better the dd-wrt
<DanaG> I don't like tomatoes.  =tþ
<darthanubis> welkl fresh install held pver /home from debian, deleted all .pulse files, and no sound expect when gdm starts
<BigMoopies> jtholmes, rsync looks like SFTP commands
<Volkodav_> lighter and more stable too
<DanaG> http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=44439&highlight=wgr614v6
<aprilhare> dd-wrt says mine is a work in progress
<jtholmes> BigMoopies, perhaps but i wouldnt know about sftp commands
<Volkodav_> see if tomato supports it
<BigMoopies> jtholmes, either way.. Is it possible to get Xubuntu Jaunty .. uh.. RCsomething now ?
<BigMoopies> (and run it live)
<racecar56> DanaG, just got the card...
<racecar56> DanaG, heres the stuff
<jtholmes> BigMoopies, yes hold on i am putting together 4 commands to handle it for you
<racecar56> DanaG, RV280Se/128M/HP
<BigMoopies> :-\
<racecar56> DanaG, LPNH2
<racecar56> DanaG, RV200 series...
<geek_> aprilhare: mine is 52001:0:53aa:64c:1c7e:185b:c442:efa8 port 8352
<DanaG> RV200-ish is a 9200 or such, isn't it?
<racecar56> DanaG, i knew it was a 9xxx
<racecar56> DanaG, but i wasn't sure, shure thought it was a 9500
<racecar56> DanaG, hmm
<racecar56> DanaG, i took a guess and thought it was a 9500, but i guess i was wrong
<jtholmes> BigMoopies, paste.ubuntu.com/155661  note that lines 4 and 5 are long lines
<xerxes_> hmm...i tried to get the tor-version of debian sid, but apt-get says:  NO_PUBKEY CFF71CB3AFA44BDD...how to manage that?
<xerxes_> aw...i meant the debian version of tor, of course
<BigMoopies> I'll just wait.
<darthanubis> no sound :((
<darthanubis> this has to be the worst scenario
<geek_> xerxes_: sounds like it expects the repo to be signed
<xerxes_> Can anyone help me?
<xerxes_> So yunty only works with signed yaunty repos?
<kklimonda> xerxes_: no - you have to add public to to keyring
<kklimonda> public key*
<xerxes_> how to do that?
<wirechief> xerxes_:  use this and substitute the key gpg --keyserver pgpkeys.mit.edu --recv-key 1C79A27CD5E81909
<genii> Hm, "yaunty"
<wirechief> then
<kklimonda> xerxes_: ``sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com CFF71CB3AFA44BDD''
<wirechief> gpg -a --export 1C79A27CD5E81909 | sudo apt-key add -
<wirechief> hehe well ok you got it
<xerxes_> yeah...that worked fine...thanx wirechief...what did i do?
<wirechief> xerxes_: now you gotta do apt-get update
<wirechief> xerxes_: to see if it liked it
<kklimonda> xerxes_: you have added public key that was used to sign debian repository to your keyring.
<xerxes_> yeah i did that..and after that the apt-get install...it worked fine
<wirechief> xerxes_: that key you were looking for will add that repo to your  key-ring
<xerxes_> ah
<wirechief> xerxes_: fine
<xerxes_> i have no clue about that key-stuff
<xerxes_> i think i must study that when time is left
<wirechief> xerxes_: its in the debian manual ;)
<xerxes_> jo
<xerxes_> does tor start automatically every time i boot up the machine?
<wirechief> xerxes_: just save that coding for next time, i use a .doc file on google, that way i can access my junk from any of my three computers ;)
<xerxes_> or do i need to configure something
<wirechief> xerxes_: i dont even know what tor is ;) just saw you needed to add the key to your ring
<xerxes_> cool...tor is an anonymizing router software
<xerxes_> it hides your ip
<xerxes_> for the bad guys and wannabes like me :D
<wirechief> xerxes_: ;)
<kindofabuzz> why you wanna be a bad guy?
<DanaG> oh, sudo do-release-upgrade
<xerxes_> i want to see Paris Hilton poppin on the net and dont want to be killed by her bodygards for that :D
<DanaG> that's the command-line update-manager.
<kindofabuzz> xerxes_, paris hiton looks like a pretty stick
<robin0800> kindofabuzz: Perhaps he's a bad guy already?
 * wirechief has to catch a train bye
<xerxes_> Well she reminds me of my ex-girlfriend
<kindofabuzz> xerxes_, no body?
<xerxes_> well its Paris Hilton in 16:9
<kindofabuzz> anyone got a good mail sever setup guide?
<racecar56> i gotta go... if anyone wants me then ill be on #ubuntu
<kindofabuzz> you can't have 2 or more channels open? =)
<racecar56> just trying to make looking at multiple channels less frantic
<kindofabuzz> hehe
<racecar56> as im only on one :P
<racecar56> cya
<sebsebseb> oh well this channel
<sebsebseb> is going bye bye soon
<sebsebseb> again
<racecar56> really?
<racecar56> O_o
<sebsebseb> yes
<sebsebseb> once 9.04 is out
<racecar56> k
<sebsebseb>   #ubuntu is suppourt for 9.04 as well
<kindofabuzz> well then it will be for 9.10
<racecar56> nah.. i wont leave
<racecar56> ill stay
<sebsebseb> yes  and then 9.10 development here, when that starts
<racecar56> lolz
<racecar56> thats a while away
<kindofabuzz> i'm sure it's already started
<racecar56> it is
<racecar56> i think
<kindofabuzz> kinky koala?
<racecar56> i know they have the code name for it.. i think they have 10.04's also
<racecar56> something along those lines
<sebsebseb> well at least one guy has left Ubuntu, because of 9.04
<racecar56> y
<kindofabuzz> 10.04 lesbian lioness
<sebsebseb> ,because of it's changes to Gnome
<sebsebseb> no  shutdown and logout in the system menu etc etc
<sebsebseb> no new gdm  etc
<racecar56> k
<shavlir> so if I have a random system hang after login in 9.04, is this the correct place to ask?
<sebsebseb> shavlir: at the moment, but not on April 23rd
<shavlir> :-)
<kindofabuzz> sebsebseb, huh? no shutdown in system menu? i have it
<geek_> ;p
<magcius> Isn't that #ubuntu+2 ?
<shavlir> If I had to guess, I'd say it is a graphics problem, but I can't say for sure.  some strange things I see are that xorg.conf is blank, and the xorg process is only taking up 24m in dram.
<sebsebseb> kindofabuzz: no shutdown and logout in the system menu yeah
<geek_> xorg.conf being blank is normal
<sebsebseb> kindofabuzz: unless fusa is removed or whatever
<geek_> strangely enough
<racecar56> ubuntu+2 redirects to here
<kindofabuzz> sebsebseb, oh that was his problem, that's weird
<sebsebseb> kindofabuzz: not just that
<shavlir> it hangs as soon as I try to do anything cpu intensive like open firefox or browse the programs menu
<geek_> hmm
<geek_> thats odd
<geek_> my taskbar went blank
<sebsebseb> kindofabuzz: notify-osd, launchpad-integration, fusa, gdm, gpm
<geek_> shavlir: what kinda graphics card?
<shavlir> ati radeon
<sebsebseb> kindofabuzz: the changes they have made to fusa, and the non-use of the new gnome-{display,power}-manager
<kindofabuzz> meh
<sebsebseb> kindofabuzz: just copied in what he told me a little while ago
<sebsebseb> kindofabuzz: and he has a point about getting KDE 4.2 in there, but not new Gnome stuff
<racecar56> will #ubuntu+1 be about 9.10 when 9.04 comes?
<sebsebseb> racecar56: once development starts yeah
<sebsebseb> racecar56: and there's something relivant to say about 9.10
<kindofabuzz> I'm switching to OpenGEU once they get the 9.04 version of it out.. The 8.10 version is nice but they are still in "beta" with 8.10
 * genii knocks at the door of #ubuntu-release-party
<sebsebseb> kindofabuzz: what's  OpenGEU?
<racecar56> hi genii
<sebsebseb> genii: yeah the hype each release, but  9.04 isn't that great really
<kindofabuzz> sebsebseb, e17 based ubuntu
 * genii hands racecar56 a coffee
<sebsebseb> kindofabuzz: oh  enlightment/
<sebsebseb> ?
<kindofabuzz> yeah
<kindofabuzz> it's nice, try it out sometime
<genii> sebsebseb: I wait usually for the LTS releases
<sebsebseb> genii: ,but not this time?
<genii> sebsebseb: I have 9.04 on a dev partition for testing, otherwise not much excited about it
<sebsebseb> kindofabuzz: yeah I have installed enlightment into Ubuntu before, but then it's like, how do I use it?
<sebsebseb> kindofabuzz: Elive I heard is all nicely set up though, for people to try
<shavlir> the livecd also hangs for me (also after login), so I had to install with "safe mode"
<kindofabuzz> sebsebseb, OpenGEU is very easy to use. Elive charges $ though
<sebsebseb> kindofabuzz: uh?  I think Elive is free to download?
<racecar56> evil is hiding in elive o.o
<racecar56> heehee
<sebsebseb> kindofabuzz: ok OpenGEU  that's a wm?
<kindofabuzz> sebsebseb, not what i read the other day, well it's free to run the livecd, but if installed, they want money. i
<sebsebseb> kindofabuzz: distros that  want money, suck
<sebsebseb> kindofabuzz: I mean want people to buy it
<kindofabuzz> sebsebseb, e17 is the wm, then it has it's own version of Compiz, it's really fast
<sebsebseb> kindofabuzz: which has it's own compiz?
<kindofabuzz> i forget what their 'compiz" is called
<kindofabuzz> yeah
<racecar56> enlightenment?
<kindofabuzz> yeah
<faileas> kindofabuzz: which distro?
<kindofabuzz> OpenGEU
<kindofabuzz> http://opengeu.intilinux.com/Home.html
<sebsebseb> kindofabuzz: ok thanks i'll check that one out to
<sebsebseb> kindofabuzz: I guess better to run that from a Live CD,  than  in a virtual machine?
<kindofabuzz> sebsebseb, yeah the livecd works great, even the compositing
<sebsebseb> kindofabuzz: I am going distro trying crazy, once I got 9.04 final on with Ext4.  at the moment  a  upgraded  8.10, to alpha6, to beta, to rc,  install,  which  well has some problems
<sebsebseb> kindofabuzz: yeah I always thought Elive probably better to run from a Live CD, than in a vm?  and I guess same thing for  this opengeu
<sebsebseb> kindofabuzz: I mean if it's using compiz or something like compiz?
<kindofabuzz> it's not compiz though, lemme find out what it's called
<sebsebseb> kindofabuzz: I guess try  those out in virtualbox first, and  can always make a live cd  as well if I want to
<sebsebseb> kindofabuzz: ok thanks well,   going away from computer
<kindofabuzz> later
<sebsebseb> kindofabuzz: ,but can read what it's called etc, when I get back
<faileas> kindofabuzz: they do have just a repo i think i didn't recall em expecting to pay for an install
<kindofabuzz> faileas, taken from elive's site: For the next stable release, it is planned to allow the download totally free. Instead of pay for the download you should pay just for the installation. This means that the live mode is entirely free and you should pay only if you want to install Elive in your hard disk.
<faileas> ahh
<faileas> e live... i thought you meant opengeu
<kindofabuzz> no
<kindofabuzz> sebsebseb, it's called Echomorph
<sebsebseb> kindofabuzz: ok thanks bye
 * kindofabuzz packs a bowl
<shavlir> :-( no one wants to help me with my system hang?
<jtholmes> shavlir, what is going on
<racecar56> should i upgrade to 9.04rc?
<shavlir> my keyboard stops working and mouse becomes choppy after login when I try to do anything cpu intensive like open firefox or browse the programs menu
<racecar56> or should i wait until its released?
<jtholmes> shavlir, ubuntu or kubuntu or ??
<shavlir> I am competely updated to the latest, did a safe-upgrade this morning
<shavlir> regular
<shavlir> 9.04
<jtholmes> shavlir, ubuntu
<shavlir> yes
<shavlir> alternate install with dmraid...but it does the same thing on the livecd too
<DasEi> shavlir: checked your logs for errors / what a machine ?
<jtholmes> shavlir, DasEi has the start of the solution
<shavlir> xorg.0.log has an error, somethign do do with entry poitn failed
<shavlir> reverting to softwar render
<DasEi> shavlir: which graphics ?
<shavlir> radeon hd2400
<racecar56> i have that too
<DasEi> shavlir: did you check hardware-drivers ?
<shavlir> what do you mean by check? I'm just using the whatever the default is
<shavlir> xorg.conf is blank, so that's kind of cinfusing
<DasEi> shavlir: under system you'll find a option for prop. drivers > enable if possible
<DasEi> hardware-drivers
<robin0800> shavlir: system/hardware drivers
<jtholmes> shavlir, xorg.conf is dynamic now
<shavlir> can't get there, hangs if I browse the programs menu
<robin0800> shavlir: log out and choose failsafe
<DasEi> shavlir: can you boot safe boot / terminal (ctrl-alt-f1), then : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shavlir> failsafe still hangs, I'll try the reconfigure now
<Tecna> does anyone know why my dvds won't play?
<faileas> Tecna: got libdvdcss installed?
<Tecna> let me check
<robin0800> Tecna: Get it from vlc's site
<DasEi> Tecna: or try vlc itself
<faileas> Tecna: i recommend adding the medibuntu repos, they have a copy of that and other useful things there
<pace_t_zulu> has anyone noticed that when you change screen resolutions, panel objects and applets can get disorganized and out of order?
<racecar56> yes
<racecar56> although im on 8.10
<robin0800> DasEi: VlC dosen't include that lib though it is available on there site
<racecar56> i remember replacing my monitor from a 1280x1024 to a 1680x1050 and BOY things went wacko
<DasEi> robin0800, which dvd- lib ?
<shavlir> DasEi: robin0800: jtholmes: reconfigure using frame buffer didn't work, same hang
<Tecna> faileas: what are medibuntu repos
<DasEi> shavlir, I won't use framebuffer;; xorg.0.log ? also check syslogh/kernellog
<faileas> Tecna: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu I'm suprised you haven't heard of them
<robin0800> DasEi: libdvdcss2 its a dvd decryption libary
<DasEi> robin0800, aah, see/know ; until now vlc's own codecs could handle every dvd I found , Tecna
<DasEi> Tecna: medibuntu is good to check, else sudo apt-get install vlc (standalone Player)
<Naynay> Proprietary AMD/ATI driver still doesn't work
<robin0800> DasEi: Coundl't play Dark Knight without it
<Naynay> just tried it only an hour ago on a fresh installed system
<darthanubis> got my sound back
<darthanubis> I think it was some sound gconf file in ~
<DasEi> Naynay, ubuntus prop or the one from vendor ?
<DanaG> Naynay: define "doesn't work" -- and what hardware?
<darthanubis> Ubuntu J.J. is Dynomite!
<Naynay> ok
<tretle> hi, Im trying to compile a program on jaunty and I am getting an error regarding qt headers and libraris
<tretle> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Naynay> Doesn't work as in AMD64 RC CD install. Immediate patching up the latest version, and then installation of the restricted driver for AMD/ATI cards
<kindofabuzz> install QT then
<tretle> I think its installed
<Naynay> My hrdware is two Radeon HD 3870 s in crossfire
<kindofabuzz> evidently not
<tretle> is qt4 not backwards compatible with 3
<kindofabuzz> you have to install the QT dev packages
<Naynay> all done from the gnome desktop. No fancy CLI work done here
<racecar56> im on 3 irc channels and its getting frantic...
<Stupendoussteve> Only 3? ;P
<Naynay> Upon reboot, x doesn't start
<Naynay> this bug has been around a while. I figured it might have been dealt with by now, so close to release
<racecar56> yeah
<racecar56> #ubuntu is flooding
<Naynay> mind you, that it's amd64, not i386. Maybe i386 driver works. I don't know.
<Stupendoussteve> No it's just busy
<racecar56> thats what i meant
<crdlb> tretle: what is it?
<tretle> lol, a procedural planet generator from 2003 :D
<crdlb> tretle: Qt4 were compatible with Qt3, it wouldn't be called Qt4 :>
<crdlb> if Qt4 were*
<tretle> http://www.vterrain.org/Packages/IUE/
<racecar56> it should have been qt 3.10...
<shavlir> man this is frustrating
<tretle> thats what I am trying to compile
<crdlb> tretle: I would start with libqt3-dev to start
<crdlb> err remove one of those 'start's
<crdlb> racecar56: what?
<crdlb> you mean 'would have'?
<crdlb> hmm, that package doesn't exist :/
<racecar56> yeah
<racecar56> why, does qt 3.10 exist?
<racecar56> i didn't think so
<crdlb> you've lost me
<kindofabuzz> lol i made the front page pic of our local newpaper. that's me standing up with back to camera: http://www.newseum.org/todaysfrontpages/hr.asp?fpVname=TN_CA&ref_pge=lst
<tretle> I have libqt3-mt-dev installed already but its still bringing up the error
<crdlb> tretle: the exact same error? :/
<racecar56> O_o
<shavlir> blue shirt or yellow shirt?
<crdlb> tretle: you could try libqt3-compat-headers
<tretle> crdbld - yes, I installed that when I tried last night
<crdlb> from libqt3-mt-dev's desc
<racecar56> good idea
<racecar56> it works for me
<tretle> Im not a kde user so I am unsure as to what package could be causing the issue which is why I came for help on irc
<kindofabuzz> shavlir, that's me in the backgroung with my left hand playing with my ponytail lol it's was 4:20 on the dot and i was walking instead of partaking =)
<tretle> bothe the compat headers and dev version of qt3-mt do not help
<racecar56> O_o works for me
<mbeierl> anyone here know if there's anything new in jaunty that can help me with umts/hsdpa/hsupa cell modems?
<shavlir> kindofabuzz: if you arent looking closely, the red logo on the back of your shirt makes it look like you have an uber pony tail
<tretle> racecar56 - are you talking about the problem I am having?
<mbeierl> My only external indicator on the modem indicates I'm getting hsupa connectivity, but only umts speeds...
<kindofabuzz> shavlir, lol sure does
<racecar56> tretle yes
<tretle> are you using kde?
<racecar56> no
<racecar56> gnomoe
<racecar56> *gnome
<tretle> but you have successfully gotten to the make stage with that code?
<racecar56> not that exact code, i havent tried
<racecar56> but others seem to work fine with it
<crdlb> tretle: pastebin the config.log
<racecar56> good idea
<racecar56> should i upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 or should i wait until it comes to stable?
<tretle> http://pastebin.com/m58c132bb
<tretle> racecar56 - it is stable
<racecar56> tretle stable as in release
<tretle> only problem I have run into in weeks is trying to compile code which is untouched since 2003 :D lol
<racecar56> lold
<jtholmes> racecar56, if you have any of the video types having problems then i would wait
<racecar56> jtholmes, if you mean with video cards, then if there isn't a fglrx then ill wait
<crdlb> ugh, this buildsystem looks a little bad
<jtholmes> racecar56, i wouldnt know about fglrx i was referring to the talk on this channel the last two hours :)
<crdlb> there is a fglrx, but only for r600+
<crdlb> (and that's not going to change)
<tretle> crdlib - its from 2003 :D lolz, Though I want to see how it runs and use it as
<tretle> a base for experimentation
<tretle> remove stupid dependencies and rewrite it
<tretle> a game depending on qt is pretty weird
<crdlb> heh, it is old, they consider 20 MB to be big :)
<racecar56> lol
<tretle> I know, I actually laughed out loud when I read that :D
<racecar56> that IS quite a few 3.5" floppys
<racecar56> even high density
<racecar56> i once saw a download for 10mb to be big..
<racecar56> dont remember year though
<crdlb> and 34 seconds later, I have it
<racecar56> lol
<racecar56> i waited forever for something that is 30 mb ._. firefox is so slow
<tretle> Its the only engine for procedurally generating planets available licenced under the gpl though, the only other open source equivalent was one which was under the mit licence and i don't like that licence
<kindofabuzz> racecar56, what does FF have to do with your d/l speed?
<crdlb> tretle: ...
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, in the 8 KB/s
<yoasif>  whats wrong with the mit license?
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, O_O
<crdlb> you realize the MIT/X11 license is just extremely permissive, so you can just use the GPL for your modifications?
<kindofabuzz> racecar56, that's either the server or your connection, not the browser
<tretle> well, to put it another way every other open implementation is only partially open, developers want you to write code but they also want to sell your code
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, tried wget and it was in the mb/s
<tretle> once the project matures
 * kindofabuzz shrugs
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, if anything is worse than wget its horrible
<faileas> lol
<faileas> wget is actually pretty fast
<crdlb> tretle: so don't contribute under that license
<kindofabuzz> racecar56, ff isn't your only choice you know
<faileas> granted there's faster things
<mbeierl1> no 3g modem users here?
<racecar56> no
<racecar56> im using cable
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, im not dumb enough to not know that... if i was i would have been using IE on windows all my life
<faileas> racecar56: i tend to copy the download link and use axel or wget for most part ;p
<kindofabuzz> racecar56, what's IE and windows?
<kindofabuzz> =)
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, ._.
<faileas> lol
<racecar56> faileas, i do too, but all the losers these days use javascript to download
<faileas> i don't use IE even on windows ;p
<racecar56> i _HATE_ ie
<kindofabuzz> I haven't even been on a windows box in like 2 years
<racecar56> and i don't like windows one bit
<kindofabuzz> i'd probably feel retarded on one.
<racecar56> sadly i still have to use it because all these buttheads wont make linux stuff
<crdlb> wow, people in #ubuntu+1 dislike IE and Windows?
 * crdlb is shocked
<kindofabuzz> crdlb, i don't dislike them, just like other things =)
<racecar56> i HATE IE but i dont hate windows, but i dont like it either
<racecar56> but i don't trust micro$oft at all, i only use window$ because i have to in some cases
<racecar56> i dualboot
<genii> The "windows apathy" syndrome
<yoasif> crdlb: haha
<racecar56> genii btw the server project is stuck as molasses
<kindofabuzz> i have absolutly no need to run windows
<racecar56> i wish i could get my server to run ubuntu
<racecar56> i have to use it because MANY things i need use it
 * tretle used to dual boot years ago but just got rid of it one day and every now and then when I am forced to help friends on their machines I am amazed with how horrible it is to use, networking, erratic file transfer estimations, anti virus software wasting resources, etc
<racecar56> and the buttheads won't make linux versions, and it lags wine
<kindofabuzz> racecar56, like what?
<DanaG> racecar56: what's worse is mod_rewrite... so if you try to wget a file... you get an html file.
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, screen capture, as i make movies, and all the linux ones that i know suck
<faileas> lol
<kindofabuzz> racecar56, ahh ok. lemme see some of your work
<shavlir> does anyone know what video drivers the "safe" live cd uses? those seem to work for me, while the normal stall hangs
<faileas> tretle: i actually don't mind windows. Its os x that annoys me
<tretle> one thing I actually like from microsoft is the new office though
<shavlir> "safe graphics mode" that is'
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, youtube
<crdlb> shavlir: vesa, I guess
<faileas> racecar56: you could run ubuntu, and run a windows VM in it
<yoasif> racecar56: why not try debian/bsd
<racecar56> faileas, i do that
<racecar56> faileas, its just some things dont work in vm
<shavlir> crdlb: how do I force those after install?
<kindofabuzz> racecar56, umm youtube is huge. am i supposed to guess which ones are yours?
<racecar56> yoasif, i do use debian and bsd
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, racecar564
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, not _ALL_ of them are recorded though, but most are
<crdlb> shavlir: you can put Driver "vesa" in Section "Device" of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shavlir> except xorg.conf is blank
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, virtualbox ms-dos is one, i made it a while ago, and i dont use vista anymore
<crdlb> shavlir: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<racecar56> what does the -phigh do?
<tretle> crdlib did u look at the config log?
<faileas> racecar56: unless its a game? i doubt, and why would anyone be gaming on a server ;)
<racecar56> faileas, some are games, and i can run them somewhat in vm, just i cant host server
<crdlb> racecar56: only asks high-priority questions, which seems to be none these days
<racecar56> crdlb, ?
 * tretle suspects once onlive hits so will microsofts desktop marketshare
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, found my stuff yet?
<kindofabuzz> racecar56, yeah
<racecar56> notice: windows live backwards is evil
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, kk
<crdlb> tretle: my suggestion would be to use the MIT-licenced one ;>
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, whaddya say
<jtholmes> shavlir, i think you can also boot with  vga=vesa  as a kernel parameter
<kindofabuzz> racecar56, haven't seen anything really that'd i'd be interested in watching. no offense lol
<DanaG> evil swodniw?
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, k, thats fine
<racecar56> DanaG, lold
<racecar56> DanaG, swodniw = lolwut
<kindofabuzz> racecar56, about to watch your cars gone wild
<faileas> tretle: the technology might take a few years. you need a 5 mbps internet line for that ;)
<jtholmes> shavlir, dont mess with xorg.conf unless you know what you are doing it is now mostly dynamic
<kindofabuzz> well your My first Cars game movie
<racecar56> kk
<DanaG> speaking of "windows live" backwards.... you get "evil swodniw"
<racecar56> that one is over a year old
<DanaG> =þ
<shavlir> jtholmes: so if I specify Driver "vesa" it wont work?
<crdlb> it will work
<tretle> wonder whether onlive will be on ubuntu too
<jtholmes> shavlir, specify vesa where?
<shavlir> in xorg.conf
<shavlir> i suppose I could try the kernel param
<crdlb> that's not related to X
<jtholmes> shavlir, it will work but you have to know the syntax of xorg.conf
<DanaG> heh, remember my decapitated laptop?   Oddly enough, vesa does not work on it!
<racecar56> from #ubuntu: "racecar56: STILL going CrAzY without the dumb FGLRX, i wish it would work!"
<DanaG> Does not work... as in... won't start at all.
<racecar56> it wont install right O.o
<racecar56> it says installing for a millisecond and stops
<crdlb> racecar56: consider it a feature
<jtholmes> shavlir, do you know how to edit grub menu when booting
<crdlb> shavlir: did you run the dpkg-reconfigure command?
<shavlir> I did run the reconfigure, but it didnt help
<shavlir> same hang
<shavlir> I do know how to edit grub menu
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, whaddya say
<shavlir> I'll keep trying random stuff
<andresmh> so I am trying to revert to Xorg 2.4 following this instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4 but I get E: Couldn't find package xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.4. Any ideas?
<crdlb> shavlir: I didn't suggest it would fix the hang
<crdlb> shavlir: but it _did_ give you a non-blank xorg.conf
<jtholmes> shavlir,  then add  vga=vesa to the kernel line and see if things work
<crdlb> that won't affect X
<crdlb> X does its own modesetting for now (pre-KMS)
<racecar56> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<robin0800> mbeierl1: Yes I'm using a usb stick 3g modem
<kindofabuzz> racecar56, just another capture of a gme. why are you playing kids games? =)
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, i have NO EARTHLY clue
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, i make these clips from boredom
<kindofabuzz> racecar56, i used to be a big gamer, until i discovered Linux, plenty of things to do in linux (the geek factor)
<kindofabuzz> t...o keep busy
<kindofabuzz> ...to*
<shavlir> crdlb: jotholmes: yay! no more hangs if I specify Driver vesa in xorg.conf
<shavlir> I'll put off fglrx to another day :-)
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, i want to make more vids that need screen capture, but all the linux video recorders _S_U_C_K_
<andresmh> so I am trying to revert to Xorg 2.4 following this instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4 but I get E: Couldn't find package xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.4. Any ideas?
<Lasivian> anyone else having a problem with khubd using 100% cpu?
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, so all i can make is all this
<kindofabuzz> racecar56, wine them =)
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, you SURE it's gonna work?
<kindofabuzz> racecar56, recordmydesktop doesn't cut it?
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, i'd imagine it's impossible
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, oh boy does it suck
<kindofabuzz> racecar56, no, but won't hurt to try
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, it lags, it uses a uncommon format
<jtholmes> shavlir, excellent so the driver being loaded has problems with your hardware or it has a bug
<kindofabuzz> uncommon format? huh?
<jtholmes> shavlir, do you know about ubuntu-bug  for reporting bugs
<kindofabuzz> racecar56, it helps to turn compiz off with RMDT
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, i dont have compiz running, i have 0 desktop effects
<Lasivian> hrrm, ksoftirqd is taking the other cpu as well
<Lasivian> not good
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, it makes things flicker
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> anyone remember what that yakuake style programme that was gtk based was called?
<crdlb> tilda
<shavlir> jtholmes: I do not know about ubuntu-bug. shoudl I report this?
<faileas> thanks
<Lasivian> anyone know how I can restart khubd?
 * faileas is still working on wolfbane
<faileas> er..
<jtholmes> shavlir, yes
<faileas> my jaunty/xfce bows ;p
<faileas> box
<jtholmes> shavlir, but you have to know what driver is loading for your video when not using vesa do you know how to do that
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, oh and a reminder for you: i dont use the things that i record all the time...
<jtholmes> shavlir, using  lspci -vvv  etc.
<shavlir> right
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, the stuff i make in movies aren't used hardly
<shavlir> I'll do it tomorrow
<jtholmes> shavlir, ok then lsmod  etc and put all that info in one file and then run ubuntu-bug and it will walk u thru it  then attach the  file containing all the info you gathered to the but
<jtholmes> but=bug
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, that and i use windows cause nobody made a linux version of windows movie maker
<shavlir> kindofabuzz: I'm curious, since you have the same gfx card as me, what happens when you try the livecd
<kindofabuzz> racecar56, there are all kinds of linux things much better than windows movie maker i believe
<kindofabuzz> shavlir, how do you know what card i have?
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, like...?
<shavlir> because you told me you had an hd2400
<racecar56> and i do too
<racecar56> same exact card
<shavlir> short term memory ftw :-)
<Lasivian> I guess rebooting is the only way eh?
<kindofabuzz> shavlir, i never said that
<racecar56> i will try to restart...
<kindofabuzz> racecar56, avidemux
<kindofabuzz> !avidemux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avidemux
<shavlir> crap, it was racecar56
<shavlir> not kindofabuzz
<jtholmes> ah so racecar56 is the problem  :)
<jtholmes> shavlir, anyhow you know what is going on so please try and report it
<kindofabuzz> what happened?
<shavlir> jtholmes: will do
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, that's not windows movie maker-like thats an EDITOR....
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, it can't even save (for me)!
<racecar56> O_o
<kindofabuzz> it can't save? what?
<kindofabuzz> whatso WMM isn't an editor? then what is it then?
<racecar56> OH NOES i installed the FGLRX and it STILL lags like a mitsumi reading an ubuntu live cd!
<Lasivian> wonder if this is related to me trying a brand new kernel
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, windows movie MAKER
<kindofabuzz> so what does that mean?
<Stupendoussteve> racecar56: Have you ever opened WMM?
<racecar56> Stupendoussteve, i have used it bazillions of times, yes
<racecar56> Stupendoussteve, dosen't it MAKE movies?
<Stupendoussteve> No
<kindofabuzz> so it's makes the movies? i don't get it? another program for lazy windows users?
<Stupendoussteve> A camera does
<racecar56> Stupendoussteve, you can edit movies but only movies you made with IT
<racecar56> -_-
<Stupendoussteve> That makes no sense
<kindofabuzz> racecar56, there's avidemus, cinelerra, kino, and a few more
<Stupendoussteve> It encodes the files
<racecar56> you put together pics & movies...
<racecar56> and smushes them into 1
<Stupendoussteve> any editor does that
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, thats what they all say
<kindofabuzz> ummm that's what you do with an editor
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, and they ALL suck.
<kindofabuzz> you haven't even tried them
<racecar56> yes i have
<Stupendoussteve> Obviously an editor edits movies, it doesn't make them :D
<Stupendoussteve> iMovie is somehow magical in that it does both
<racecar56> avidemux edits movies, you change how 1 file is...
<racecar56> is NOT what im looking for
<kindofabuzz> i don't see a product called windows movie maker being better than something like avidemux
<racecar56> avidemux edits movies
<racecar56> you edit 1 file
<kindofabuzz> you edit movies clips to make a movie
<racecar56> cinelerra is a fork bomb
<racecar56> for me
<racecar56> don't even know how to use it
<kindofabuzz> well learn?
<racecar56> -.- it lags
<kindofabuzz> i bet you can do much more with it than WMM
<racecar56> im pretty sure i could, but im not advanced
<Stupendoussteve> racecar56: Seen kdenlive?
<Stupendoussteve> It's a nonlinear editor, kind of like WMM is
<kindofabuzz> ahh hence the windows movie maker rocks!
<racecar56> Stupendoussteve, i have heard of it, but never launched it
<racecar56> Stupendoussteve, i happen to have it installed
<kindofabuzz> Kino too
<racecar56> ......maybe i should peek at kino again
<faileas> lol
<Stupendoussteve> Nonlinear editor doesn't make movies. Duh. :P
<kindofabuzz> racecar56, you're on linux, don't be afraid to learn something. =)
<Stupendoussteve> To be fair, avidemux is a video file editor
<racecar56> kdenlive is just like cinerella, makes me crash like i just did
<racecar56> DOH
<racecar56> misspell
<Stupendoussteve> Interesting
<racecar56> i crashed
<racecar56> *cinelerra
<racecar56> my stupid "So and so has crashed" that comes every time i start comp just bugged me
<Stupendoussteve> It might be worth figuring out why all these programs crash, or sending a bug report
<racecar56> uhm..
<racecar56> ok
<racecar56> take 2... ill try kdenlive again
<racecar56> not this time
<racecar56> brb
<racecar56> back
<racecar56> step 2: find a decent recording software
<TheFunkbomb> So, how do you guys like Jaunty so far?
<racecar56> i like it
<racecar56> i use it in a vm
<TheFunkbomb> I see
<TheFunkbomb> How does it compare to 8.10?
<danbhfive> big better badder newer
<racecar56> new themes... better gnome
<TheFunkbomb> how stable?
<racecar56> i like 2.26 better
<racecar56> i find it pretty reliable
<kindofabuzz> stable
<racecar56> i say it's pretty good for a release
<TheFunkbomb> very interesting.
<zhurai> of course, cause it's 2 more (or 1 more depending on where you are) day till it is released
<racecar56> i say it was worth releasing on rc
<TheFunkbomb> Right
<racecar56> xD
<racecar56> rc was cool enought
<racecar56> *enough
<TheFunkbomb> How did you guys update?  Clean install or update?
<zhurai> I dled the RC and installed it on my laptop
<zhurai> clean
<racecar56> clean install obviousle
<racecar56> *obviously
<racecar56> because i installed to vm
<TheFunkbomb> right, right
<zhurai> mostly, for me cause I moved all the shit to another area (windows partition).
<TheFunkbomb> perhaps, I will ghost 8.10 to my external
<racecar56> how the heck....
<zhurai> as well as for me (laptop uses ath5k) might as well just do a clean install just in case if it doesn't like the ath5k build I already had installed
<TheFunkbomb> and then try a fresh install of 9.04
<racecar56> what screen capture software is the best? i'd mostly like xvidcap that worked
<TheFunkbomb> I don't like istanbul
<zhurai> me neither
<racecar56> its CRASHY
<zhurai> it didn't tape my video correctly
<racecar56> is there such thing as a xvidcap that works?
<zhurai> no idea
<zhurai> never tested it
<racecar56> xvidcap is horrible
<zhurai> I just then went into windows partition and then taped using fraps afterwards O_o'
<dotblank3> racecar56: gtk record my desktop
<racecar56> i click record and it freezes, can't stop it.. and it isn't even recording
<zhurai> then again, I'd wish there was an alternative to all the windows shit, so I can nuke the windows already o/
<racecar56> dotblank3, sucks
<TheFunkbomb> I swear to God, if those people don't stop turning off the desktop computer at night, I'm going to break their faces.  Now I have to walk all the way downstairs to boot it.
<racecar56> zhurai, im with you
<TheFunkbomb> oops wrong chan.  sorry
<zhurai> hmm...
<racecar56> lold
<dotblank3> racecar56: nah its ok, it just doesn't seem to handle certan apps well though
<racecar56> dotblank3, i dont like it, it lags baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad
<dotblank3> TheFunkbomb: You should look up WoL
<TheFunkbomb> WoL?
<dotblank3> racecar56: better computer?
<kindofabuzz> racecar56, sounds like you need better ram and a better vid card
<racecar56> world of laughter?
<dotblank3> TheFunkbomb: Wake on Lan
<racecar56> ha ha
<TheFunkbomb> Is that like WoW and LOL?
<racecar56> XD
<racecar56> world of laughter?
<racecar56> dotblank3, i have a computer from 2007...
<TheFunkbomb> dotblank3, it's an XP machine
<TheFunkbomb> and they turn it off at night
<dotblank3> racecar56: that doesn't mean anything
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, anything wrong with a computer from 2007?
<TheFunkbomb> I can't remote connect and run updates if it's off
<dotblank3> TheFunkbomb: its supported in most bioses
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, 2gb mem, 4 core
<racecar56> dotblank3, 2gb mem, 4 core
<racecar56> dotblank3, anything wrong?
<TheFunkbomb> dotblank3, but does it work if the whole system is off?
<dotblank3> racecar56: harddrive is huge when doing screen cap
<dotblank3> TheFunkbomb: yes
<racecar56> dotblank3, 500gb
<DanaG> oh yeah, you have to tweak things a bit to get ubuntu not to take the damned interface down on suspend.
<dotblank3> TheFunkbomb: You may notice that ethernet ports light up despite being off
<TheFunkbomb> Maybe I'll just break their faces anyway
<racecar56> dotblank3, roughly 247 gb free...
<dotblank3> racecar56: space is irrelevant its all about speed
<racecar56> dotblank3, my windows partition is only like 55 gb, and... quad core, i said that
<racecar56> dotblank3, would a quad core help?
<dotblank3> racecar56: Speed of your hardrive.. read write throughput
<racecar56> dotblank3, sata
<dotblank3> racecar56: still not enough data
<DanaG> heh, my school (Cal Poly) talks about sustainability... and then leaves at least 1000 P4-based computers on all night, every night.
<racecar56> dotblank3, what would work?
<dotblank3> copy a large file somewhere on your drive. how fast does it transfer
<racecar56> ummm........
<DanaG> Some Intel NICs support wake-on-LAN from poweroff.
<kindofabuzz> racecar56, you ssaid that compiz is weird on your system too, i have compiz running on an old 1.5Ghz and have no problems, something is wrong with your system somewhere then
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, no, its drivers that fail
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, if i run compiz any 3d thing flickers
<kindofabuzz> racecar56, ahh, well i use legacy drivers
<dotblank3> DanaG: TheFunkbomb: any bios dated year 2000 and greater have WoL its almost mandatory
<kindofabuzz> old card
<TheFunkbomb> dotblank3, and that comes stock?
<TheFunkbomb> in the bios?
<racecar56> radeon 2400 hd?
<dotblank3> TheFunkbomb: if its a nic built into the mobo then it will work.. if its a pci nic then you have to sometimes use a WoL cable
<TheFunkbomb> ugh
<TheFunkbomb> I'll just tell her to leave the computer on
<racecar56> my nic in the mobo just in case u didnt know
<dotblank3> TheFunkbomb: most of the time it just works though
<racecar56> my video card isn't in mobo
<racecar56> i have no idea what is in my mobo...
<dotblank3> racecar56: we need a benchmark... how fast does your drive copy files?
<loquitus_of_bor1> How do I play DVD's in Jaunty?
<TheFunkbomb> I'm installing it.  We shall see
<kindofabuzz> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<racecar56> so... back to xvidcap, what's wrong?
<loquitus_of_bor1> kindofabuzz: what about DVD's in 9.04?
<dotblank3> racecar56: try disabling compiz and then run gtk-record-my-desktop
<racecar56> dotblank3, i haven't a big file
<kindofabuzz> loquitus_of_bor1, it will be the same
<racecar56> dotblank3, and i DONT have compiz
<loquitus_of_bor1> kindofabuzz: thanks
<racecar56> dotblank3, i dont even have my drivers
<racecar56> dotblank3, for vid card
<dotblank3> racecar56: well theres your problem
<racecar56> dotblank3, they refuse to install
<TheFunkbomb> it won't work, probably because she turned the power strip off
<TheFunkbomb> <facepalm>
<dotblank3> racecar56: this isnt a recording program issue its a driver issue
<racecar56> dotblank3, kk (mumbles yet my laptop dosen't work with this either and it has all of the drivers in the world it needs)
<dotblank3> TheFunkbomb: LoL, but also note that WoL has to be turned on in the bios (potential security threat is why by deafult its off)
<TheFunkbomb> right
<TheFunkbomb> I'll just make her leave the computer on.
<DanaG> Some NICs also need you to boot Windows and set it from there.
<dotblank3> DanaG: What a horrible nic
<DanaG> TheFunkbomb: what sort of integrated NIC does it have?
<DanaG> I don't have such a card that needs that.
<TheFunkbomb> I have no idea
<DanaG> lspci -nn can tell you.
<racecar56> ahhhhh still dosen't work
<racecar56> oh btw anyone want my lspci? ill pastebin it
<TheFunkbomb> The whole reason it's set up for remote desktop is because she's too lazy to run windows update and the virus scan
<TheFunkbomb> so I do them at like 12am
<dotblank3> When I first used WoL I remote turned on about 10 servers in a a garage.. it was very cool...
<DanaG> One thing that sounds fun: wake a machine, and then play audio from it.
<dotblank3> TheFunkbomb: use ubuntu and auto-install updates
<DanaG> Bonus points if you play mic audio through it -- from a mic on your end.
<TheFunkbomb> dotblank3, she won't use Ubuntu.  I tried
<manpoole> why the move to diable ctrl alt backspace?
<TheFunkbomb> Also, here is another lol part.  She doesn't like me remote desktoping because she doesn't want me to see what she's doing.
<dotblank3> DanaG: this one computer had really bright LEDs and at night would light up the room. WoL was complete awesome with that.. it would scare ppl
<racecar56> http://racecar56.pastebin.com/f76e2ec6a lspci
<zhurai>  <manpoole> why the move to diable ctrl alt backspace? <-- it says in the release notes....
<TheFunkbomb> I should also mention that I know all her passwords because I set the computer up
<zhurai> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace disabled by default in Xorg
<zhurai> The Ctrl-Alt-Backspace key combination to force a restart of X is now disabled by default, to eliminate the problem of accidentally triggering the key combination. Users who do want this function can enable it in their xorg.conf, or by running the command dontzap --disable.
<zhurai> @manpoole: there you go
<Jordan_U> DanaG, More fun is to use a voice synthesizer while someone is using the computer, at first giving generic sounding error messages then slowly responding more and more humanly to what the person is doing to freak them out :)
<racecar56> it helps me alot because all of these programs are running bad because of stupid jockey-gtk that refuses to install _ANY_ driver
<manpoole> its hard to believe that could accidentally be hit
<racecar56> yeah]
<zhurai> *shrug*
<zhurai> just do that command then o/
<kindofabuzz> when XP first came out i didn't know about the voice recognition feature and it was on. i kept on getting weird things being typed into any text box. i thought i was being hacked, it was just XP listening to me because mic was on
<manpoole> heh
<zhurai> kindofabuzz: LOL
<racecar56> ok
<racecar56> i have my lspci a few lines up
<racecar56> if anyone wants it
<dotblank3> TheFunkbomb: I would suggest running a headless session over vnc yet i keep forgetting about windows limits and cost (terminal server is the only thing that can really do that)
 * zhurai isn't in his linux partition(s) right now anyways
<DanaG> ah: 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)
<racecar56> what
<kindofabuzz> racecar56, i need the contents of your ~/.ssh too, problem may be there.
<kindofabuzz> =)
<TheFunkbomb> Or... I could just let the machine crash and burn
<TheFunkbomb> works for me!
<DanaG> google for rtl8111 wol
<DanaG> or rtl8168b wol
<DanaG> and the word "linux"
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, all that is in there is known_hosts, want that?
<kindofabuzz> racecar56, i was kidding man
<racecar56> kindofabuzz, ummmmmm................................................................................................. ok
<racecar56> DanaG, specific links?
<Cameron> I am running jaunty, and I have desktop effects enabled for one user account, but when I switch to another user account, desktop effects isn't enabled.  When I enabled it via apperance preferences, it says "desktop effects cannot be enabled"
<DanaG> I'[m doing homeverk, so I can't be digging around in specific links.  :(
<DanaG> Wait, is the computer a Windows one or a Linux one?
<zhurai> ....
<DanaG> It's easy to do in Windows -- look in device manager.
<zhurai> \o
<racecar56> DanaG, both
<dotblank3> Cameron: whoa weird...
<zhurai> DanaG:who are you talking to...
<racecar56> DanaG, i dualboot
<DanaG> racecar56.
<zhurai> oh
<DanaG> The one that needs waking, I mean.
<racecar56> DanaG, want me to go into window$?
<DanaG> Hmm, check in Linux first.
<racecar56> DanaG, im in it now
<racecar56> DanaG, so do what
<DanaG> ethtool is one thing to try.  man ethtool.
<racecar56> "The program 'ethtool' is currently not installed." so i install it....
<racecar56> done
<dotblank3> racecar56: wait.. what is your problem again?
<racecar56> DanaG, xvidcap freezes after starting to record, and jockey-gtk refuses to install fglrx
<racecar56> http://racecar56.pastebin.com/f3a246811 is the return of 'ethtool eth0'
<Jordan_U> racecar56, Refuses in what way?
<racecar56> Jordan_U, it says "Installing driver..." for a millisecond and then dissapears
<Cameron> dotblank3: yeah.. and if I logo out of the first user, and login as the second user (so only 1 user is logged in) it will then allow me to enabled desktop effects !
<DanaG> racecar56: try it on command line.
<racecar56> dotblank3, xvidcap freezes after starting to record, and jockey-gtk refuses to install fglrx
<DanaG> the driver install.
<racecar56> i did
<DanaG> odd... the official 9.4 one doesn't work?
<racecar56> i tried gtk and cmd
<DanaG> do it the --buildpkg way.
<racecar56> ack the official 9.x SUCK
<DanaG> That way it gives debs.
<racecar56> they make 3d flicker (on windows)
<racecar56> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh cool
<racecar56> never known that
<Cameron> dotblank3: and then if I switch back to the other user, their desktop effects is disabled.. so, its like only one user can have it enabled at a time
<racecar56> DanaG, WARNING: Official ATI drivers ALWAYS kill my Ubuntu.
<Tokenekie> Hi, I have a question about the usb-creator package. It might be a bug. It does NOT involve initramfs/busybox
<DanaG> define "kill"
<racecar56> DanaG, they make my computer unaccessible (places > computer) fails
<DanaG> Odd... I see no reason for it to do that.
<DanaG> You always do --buildpkg way, not the bare install, right?
<racecar56> NO.
<racecar56> this was long ago
<crdlb> no need to yell
<racecar56> "DanaG: do it the --buildpkg way." "racecar56: never known that"
<Tokenekie> Can anyone help me with a possible bug regarding the usb-creator package?
<DanaG> ah.
<racecar56> Tokenekie, what is it
<racecar56> restarting X so i can see if i finally fixed my vid card's drivers
<Salajadin> hi all
<Salajadin> im new here
<racecar56> hi
<Salajadin> new to irc
<Tokenekie> racecar56: I have a 4GB usb drive (FAT 32) and when I adjust the slider for persistence all the way to the left, the usb-creator will not create any persistence filespace
<racecar56> i was new 3 months ago... never was interested until then
<Tokenekie> racecar56: However, if I allocate less that 1.2 GB of space, usb-creator successfully creates the persistence filespace
<Salajadin> i installed jaunty 2weeks ago the not sofinal version
<dotblank3> Tokenekie: this is by design
<racecar56> http://racecar56.pastebin.com/f2c4e7bdf ummmmmmm.... glxgears ODD outpud
<racecar56> *output
<Salajadin> what are persistence filespaces for?
<racecar56> Tokenekie, weird
<racecar56> Salajadin, so you wont lose data
<Salajadin> hmm
<Tokenekie> dotblank3: Would it make sense to make this a new feature? Especially for usb drives capable of storing much more data?
<racecar56> Salajadin, if you download (etc) during live cd
<Salajadin> so is it like a cache
<racecar56> i have a 4GB also
<Tokenekie> dotblank3: Why would it be by design anyway?
<racecar56> but its a ext2
<Salajadin> it is not a filesystem?
<DanaG> racecar56: hmm, maybe some opengl libs are not diverted properly?
<DanaG> Oh, and check the xorg log.
<Salajadin> hmmm i think its more of like a swap forusb?
<dotblank3> Tokenekie: Persistent data is support by that utility..
<racecar56> DanaG, the heck? wheres xorg log...
<DanaG> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dotblank3> Tokenekie: if you move all the way to the left that means 0 bytes can be used for modified data
<dotblank3> Tokenekie: it would be beter to just use discard on shutdown
<DanaG> If you plan to make a persistent liveusb... why not just make an installed system?
<Tokenekie> dotblank3: Well if that was the case, then I should be able to allocate, say, 2GB for persistence (out of a 4GB drive)
<Tokenekie> dotblank3: But I cant even do that
<dotblank3> Tokenekie: you should be able too....
<Jordan_U> DanaG, Compression
<DanaG> ah.
<dotblank3> Tokenekie: will the slider not move?
<racecar56> xorg log looks bad
<DanaG> Does it save changes just to home, or to all?
<DanaG> And does it have that stupid persistent-net-generator that makes me end up with eth16 if I move a drive around a lot?
<Tokenekie> dotblank3: Nope. The program loads the ISO files, then right when it starts to make the persistence filesystem it exits with a return status of 0
<DanaG> 16 is an exaggeration... but I have seen udev rules for up to eth8.
<Jordan_U> DanaG, All ( except some things like the kernel because the unionfs isn't mounted until after the kernel is loaded
<Tokenekie> dotblank3: I then have effectively created a non-persistent, but working, live USB
<robin0800_> Tokenekie: What format is the stick
<dotblank3> Tokenekie: wierd.. do you have all filesystem tools... anyway this can be done manually..
<DanaG> Jordan_U: ah, so I'd have to use a bare, anyway.
<racecar56> ahh SHOOT i cant copy the xorg log because it lags on scrolling!
<Tokenekie> robin0800_: It is formated in fat32
<DanaG> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 344 kB
<DanaG> then pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<racecar56> k
<Jordan_U> DanaG, A bare what?
<MeI> hello everyone, got a problem with youtube playing my flash, i already have flash install with the newest version and youtube still prompts me to install flash
<Tokenekie> dotblank3: I had a hard time following the online tutorial for setting up a persistent file system. I dont know if it was outdated or anything
<DanaG> a bare install.
<DanaG> no unionfs.
<racecar56> yay
<racecar56> http://racecar56.pastebin.com/f7a42d06c it is MILES long
<Jordan_U> DanaG, What are you trying to do?
<racecar56> MeI, noscript
<racecar56> MeI, maybe
<DanaG> I have an installed system that I like to usb-boot on various computers.
<racecar56> MeI, if you dont have it, then what browser you using?
<DanaG> Too bad nvidia binary driver breaks *.
<Salajadin> is there a channel for pxe booting in ubuntu?
<Tokenekie> Can anyone else verify that they have installed a persistent live USB with more than 2GB allocated to their persistent filesystem?
<MeI> racecar56, i have flashplugin-nonfree installed, I am using firefox
<racecar56> MeI, :/ swfdec might work better
<Tokenekie> Talking about Jaunty
<racecar56> DanaG, i posted link to xorg log, got it?
<DanaG> oh.
<MeI> racecar56, swfdec ? how do i find it?
<racecar56> MeI, sudo apt-get install swfdec && sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<DanaG> key:   (WW) fglrx(0): Failed to open DRM connection
<DanaG> Looks like fglrx isn't loaded.
<racecar56> bah humbug
<racecar56> weird
<racecar56> uninstall + reinstall it? i dunno
<MeI> racecar56, can find the package swfdec??? I just upgraded to Jaunty
<DanaG> racecar56: check dmesg.
<racecar56> MeI, dosent work?
<DanaG> and check if 'radeon' is loaded.
<MeI> racecar, no package found
<DanaG> loaded == in lsmod
<racecar56> DanaG, should i | tail it? or not
<DanaG> or | less
<Skapare> is there an RSYNC mirror with the RC isos?
<racecar56> yeah
<MeI> racecar56, i reinstalled flash and still no cookie
<KyleK> I'm having a problem with Xorg, the keyboard/mouse aren't functional when Xorg is running
<racecar56> MeI, dang, ask someone else as im using intrepid, i might not be able to help
<racecar56> MeI, sorry
<MeI> racecar, it is cool thanks :)
<racecar56> MeI, k no problem
<Tokenekie> dotblank3: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent tells me to create two partitions on my live USB. However, the way that the persistent usb I have that was created by usb-creator only have 1 partition according to fdisk -l. Is the package using the same method to create a persistent usb?
<Tokenekie> Sorry about the grammar, messed up a bit there. I meant to say that my current live-usb only has 1 partition.
<racecar56> DanaG, AHAHAHAHA, i found evidence
<racecar56> DanaG, at least a clue
<DanaG> whazzat?
<racecar56> DanaG, wait as i catch it on printscreen
<DanaG> you know, you can dmesg | less
<racecar56> has nothing to do with dmesg
<DanaG> is it in some log file somewhere?
<racecar56> no
<racecar56> apport
<michasb> Hum, I find it silly that OpenLDAP in Jaunty uses cn=config without asking to set a cn=admin,cn=config password OR providing a means to update the configuration.
<groensal> so, is this where the release party will be at?
<michasb> Still trying to figure it out...
<Tokenekie> Can anyone help me verify if a problem I have encountered with the usb-creator package is a bug, or a missing feature?
<KyleK> hmm maybe i can run an older version of Xorg
<racecar56> groensal, #ubuntu-release-party i think
<groensal> racecar56: cool thanks :)
<racecar56> groensal, kk
<racecar56> DanaG, http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/8627/linuxrestrictedmodulesf.jpg
<DanaG> ah.
<michasb> Progress: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OpenLdapCnConfigMigration
<DanaG> Perhaps you need to boot a same kernel you have built the modules for.
<DanaG> ... or something.
<KyleK> aww is puc down?
<racecar56> DanaG, ummm... huh?
<Tokenekie> Can anyone help me verify if a problem I have encountered with the usb-creator package is a bug, or a missing feature?
<DanaG> hmm, try running aptitude dist-upgrade in console, perhaps.
<SandGorgon> what do you guys do to make firefox look good on Kubuntu 9.04 ?
<maco> DanaG: usually how it works....if the module's not built for your running kernel, it won't load
<maco> SandGorgon: set GTK to use GTK themes and not bother trying to make it do Qt emulation, because the tabs will just look wrong
<DanaG> google for qgtkstyle\
<DanaG> er, wait, that's the other way.
<DanaG> maco:  But if a package has failed to update... you might have your system in an inconsistent state where headers != running version.
<SandGorgon> maco: where do I set GTK to use GTK themes?
<Jordan_U> SandGorgon, Might want to ask in #kubuntu but you can try the qt-gtk theme engine ( which is really fun because it's Firefox's XUL emulating your qtk theme which is in turn simply an emulation of your qt theme )
<maco> SandGorgon: systemsettings -> appearance -> gtk styles & themes
<hifi> when the release party starts exactly
<maco> hifi: that depends on your city
<hifi> lets say GMT
<SandGorgon> I just want Firefox to look decent - that is the biggest problem with transitioning to KDE
<maco> uh...so you want the Ubuntu UK LoCo's release party in London?
<hifi> umm, the big release?
<hifi> it supposedly in one day
 * DanaG has to go get ready for bed.  10PM.
<maco> oh you want to know what time the CD images come out?
<DanaG> Class at 8am tomorrow => I get up at 6:15 or so.
<hifi> yup
<maco> the usual answer is: at some point while there is at least 1 timezone that still calls it Thursday
<Tokenekie> Can anyone help me verify if a problem I have encountered with the usb-creator package is a bug, or a missing feature?
<maco> the second half of the usual answer is: every time you ask, it's delayed by 2 hours
<hifi> roger that :)
<Jordan_U> Tokenekie, Depends, what is the bug / missing feature ?
<hifi> I have never been here when its released so I was just curious
<Tokenekie> Jordan_U: I have a 4GB (fat32) usb drive and I wish to allocate the maximum amount of remaining data to persistency. However if I do that, usb-creator exits with a return status of 0 the moment it begins to write the persistent filesystem. This problem does NOT happen if I allocate 1.2GB or less to persistency
<DanaG> hmm, try allocating 1.2 and resizing?
<DanaG> maybe?
<DanaG> if it's a partition, that is.
<Tokenekie> DanaG: How do I resize
<Tokenekie> oh
<DanaG> Or is it a loop mount?
<DanaG> I'm not sure how the persistence works.
<Jordan_U> Tokenekie, Sounds like a bug to me
<Tokenekie> DanaG: No I dont believe it is a partition
<DanaG> dang.
<Tokenekie> DanaG: I am unsure myself really
<DanaG> time to go off nowzzz.
<Jordan_U> DanaG, Now that you mention it it should be a loop mount though, or at least that should be an option instead of a separate partition
<Salajadin> i think its like a swap thing
<Tokenekie> Jordan_U: Do you have any knowledge about the usb-creator bugs? There is an entry on launchpad talking about a similar issue but I cant verify if it is the same issue. I dont want to keep duplicating bugs.
<Jordan_U> Tokenekie, Can you link to the bug report? I don't know much about usb-creator but I can probably tell you if it's a dupe
<KyleK> hey im running jaunty but when I run the X server the keyboard stops responding
<Tokenekie> Jordan_U: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/346700, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/332485
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346700 in usb-creator "[jaunty alpha 6+ daily] usb-creator creates incorrect free, persistent space; to /cdrom not /" [Undecided,New]
<KyleK> okay its a problem with Xorg
<Tokenekie> Jordan_U: Just to reiterate, my usb-creator does not "fail". So link 2 might not be the same issue.
<Tokenekie> Jordan_U: Instead usb-creator just doesnt even attempt to create the persistence. It exits with a status 0
<Tokenekie> I hope someone else has these problems. Please mention if it has, therefore we know it is an actual bug, not just a problem with my particular instance.
<manpoole> question what are some of the startup aps i can diable on a desktop?
<racecar56> i am so tired of all these dumb slow scrolls
<manpoole> for faster bootup
<Salajadin> bluetooth
<manpoole> did it
<Salajadin> disable it
<Salajadin> and visual assistance
<manpoole> power manager is that only for laptops?
<Salajadin> and remote desktop
<manpoole> disabled those too
<Salajadin> yep
<PictureMan2k9> Is it possible to run the RC CDs LIVE?
<manpoole> so i can disable power manager
<PictureMan2k9> or are they install only?
<manpoole> didnt know if that had anything to do with screen turning off
<Salajadin> disable check for new hardware
<faileas> PictureMan2k9: i think they do live
<manpoole> i disabled powe manager
<Salajadin> and nothing happened right?
<manpoole> seahorse daemon what is that
<manpoole> well i havent rebooted since disableing power manager
<PictureMan2k9> faileas: I don't see the Xubuntu version
<faileas> PictureMan2k9: its well hidden *g*
<faileas> one moment
<Jordan_U> Tokenekie, It's not a duplicate, it may be caused by the same underlying bug but I would file it and let the developers figure that out, possibly mentioning that the other bug might be related
<faileas> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/9.04/rc/
<Tokenekie> Jordan_U: Thanks, ill get on that
<Salajadin> seahorse is used to manage encryption keys
<faileas> PictureMan2k9: that will work
<Salajadin> disable print queu if you dont have printer on
<racecar56> ok so where is xorg log again?
<PictureMan2k9> faileas: I reckon http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/9.04/rc/xubuntu-9.04-rc-alternate-i386.iso is what I want
<Salajadin> and disable the evolution alarm
<manpoole> salajadin any thing else to a faster boot?
<Salajadin> wait imma give you a link
<faileas> PictureMan2k9: no
<Jordan_U> PictureMan2k9, The alternate CD is not live
<faileas> alternate disks arn't live
<PictureMan2k9> err
<Salajadin> i use this whenever i optimize ubuntu
<racecar56> nvm
<manpoole> ohh... didnt disable print queue i have a printer but does that just keep the scheduled prints from the previous session?
<Salajadin> it's sort of like my ubuntu checklist
<Salajadin> yep
<Salajadin> but
 * faileas tends to prefer the 'mini' version over alternate anyway
<Salajadin> you can disable it when you dont have anyprintjobs
<DanaG> Easier to leave it enabled.
<manpoole> sweetness
<DanaG> Otherwise you have to predict when you'll want to print.
<PictureMan2k9> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/9.04/rc/xubuntu-9.04-rc-desktop-i386.iso .
<faileas> ya
<faileas> that'll work
<PictureMan2k9> faileas: I'm wanting to see if I have the same trouble as Intrepid would give me.  I'm guessing the Live version will work perfect, as Intrepid messed up Live too ?
<PictureMan2k9> faileas: Or should I wait for the real release to test it
<faileas> PictureMan2k9: its a live disk
<faileas> what's the worst that could happen?
<Salajadin> does your machine have two cores
<Salajadin> manpoole
<PictureMan2k9> faileas: It shoots beams out of my DVD+/-RW , and makes me praise the Sacred X-Men Cow
<PictureMan2k9> faileas: or something
<manpoole> yes?
<racecar56> DanaG, pastebinned dmesg http://racecar56.pastebin.com/f4de5bfc2
<faileas> or something
<racecar56> shoot
<faileas> actually, one previous release did have the tendancy to bork a certain common network card ;p
<PictureMan2k9> faileas: yeah anyway.  Intrepid doesn't work with my NIC, it makes it twinkle around and never gets an IP# (DHCP?)
<PictureMan2k9> faileas: The router light just flashes over and over, same thing with directly connecting to the modem
<manpoole> ohhh yes two cores
<Salajadin> ok
<manpoole> didnt see that
<PictureMan2k9> faileas: i don't know that issue with Hardy
<PictureMan2k9> don't have*
<Salajadin> manpoole, http://news.softpedia.com/news/Optimize-Ubuntu-8-04-for-Speed-86405.shtml
<Salajadin> i use this
<Salajadin> it works on jaunty too
<manpoole> my dell bios is crazy slow
<PictureMan2k9> faileas: yet Intrepid works just fine on my old p2 450 MHz.  *shrugs*
<manpoole> but im going to give it a try
<faileas> lol
<Salajadin> but if your not confident on using some of the fixes here don't dare use them
<faileas> i have a PIII 450 ;p
<Aleksey_S> hi all
<faileas> its running as a server tho
<manpoole> well did you use them and the work?
<PictureMan2k9> faileas: My niece is using the old P2 now with XP
<Salajadin> manpoole, use at your own risk
<manpoole> thats good enough for me
<Salajadin> yep every single one of em
<manpoole> im up to a risk
<manpoole> im running ext4 afterall lol
<eso> hay guys
<maverick> No sound.. just a static or hum...... a faint crackling sound....
<maverick> running jaunty RC
<Aleksey_S> maverick: what programs did you test?
<vart> maverick: try to blacklist the pc speacker module
<moj0rising> hi. I'm trying to find the CD ROM device name on my system.  I can see that it is mounted as /home/us/.gvfs/cdda/mount/on/sr0/ but I don't know what is mounted there. If I use the mou t command I can't seem to find it. Can anyone point be in the right direction?
<moj0rising> it's usually something like /dev/cdrom
<maverick> vart: i mean, i try to listen to my mp3 songs and that's all i hear.... just low static.. when i had installed jaunty beta..and downloaded codecs..it was fine.. i made some changes in volume control manager pr sth.....
<maverick> Aleksey_S: vart :    how to do that???
<vart> maverick: so maybe it just muted? could you undo your changes?
<Salajadin> mojorising, try sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Veinor> Who here is gonna have a release party? 8D
<Salajadin> i believe theres info on your mounts infstab
<vart> maverick: sudo modprobe -r pcspkr                      - to temporary disable it
<Salajadin> manpoole, how's it going?
<maverick> vart: I tried.. I had perhaps changed audio driver/card..but no use.... [no, not muted]..... i also tried to do sth like making every setting to default.....but that didn't work either....
<manpoole> just reading about it
<manpoole> thinking about trying concurrent booting
<manpoole> the hd speed up has a lot of confusion in the comments
<manpoole> and im on ext4
<maverick> vart: disabled it...i am trying to listen to the songs again...
<Salajadin> hmmm concurrent booting rocks
<manpoole> so im going to skip the hd tweak
<Salajadin> thta's the concurrency=shell stuff right
<manpoole> what processor do you have?
<manpoole> yea
<Salajadin> 2 cores
<manpoole> silly question. you do not need 64 bit or anything for that do you?
<maverick> vart: no..same crackling sound
<Salajadin> that setting letsyou utilize more your 2 cores
<Salajadin> no
<manpoole> yea supposedly
<Salajadin> mine is x86
<Aleksey_S> maverick: what player do you use?
<manpoole> i want to do more research into the concurrent booting before i try it
<maverick> vart: is there a way that i can change it to default sound settings.......
<maverick> Aleksey_S: songs in rhythm box
<manpoole> although i could easily boot to a live cd and change it back
<maverick> Aleksey_S: vids in smplayer and vlc
<maverick> Aleksey_S: but just sound is the problem
<Aleksey_S> maverick: what about system sounds? ubuntu welcome sound etc
<vart> maverick: if you do dmesg | grep alsa                 - do you see any problems with the driver initialization?
<joetheodd> Can anyone else not update the repos?
<maverick> vart: nothing happened...i typed the cmd and nth happened
<moj0rising> Salajadin: BIngo. I was able to find it there: /media/cdrom0 .. Thought I checked there already but oh well. Thank you!
<maverick> Aleksey_S: no i didn't hear..but in the last session i had muted my speakers..that's why i might not have heard it....
<Salajadin> congrats mojo
<maverick> Aleksey_S: vart : Can't I just put back every sound property to default...so that I can hear sonds again..and I hope my mp3 codecs aren't disturbed..even if this happens.. i will download them again.....
<ajavid> hi
<ajavid> does 9.04 kernel 2.6.28-11 have support for ext4 volumes?
<dash|x58> why doesn't ndiswrapper work properly in 9.04
<dash|x58> it didnt want to accept my windows driver ;[
<vart> ajavid: yes
<vart> maverick: I do not know how. but I would try to reinstall the alsa driver (alsa-base package etc)
<Salajadin> ajavid, yes it supports ext4
<Salajadin> imusing that kernel and i have ext4 on my /home partition
<maverick> vart: ok..thanks...i will try
<theriex> anybody know where I can find a temporary solution to the wireless issues, until the final is released?
<vart> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<theriex> gee thanks for the dumb persons guide
<maverick> Aleksey_S: hey ..got any thing for me..??
<manpoole> Salajadin about to try concurrent booting
<manpoole> brb wish me luck
<Salajadin> goodluck manpoole
 * Skapare finally decided to just go ahead and download the RC despite there being only 2 days, and is writing it on the USB key now
<SandGorgon> in kubuntu 9.04, how do I get flash with firefox? I have install ed flashplugin-nonfree and it works OK with konqueror - but doesnt work with FF
<petsounds> SandGordon, download from http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/ and select .deb package
<paul68> hi did the support for creative labs xfi cards improved in the new release or is it still crappy
<loquitus_of_bor1> I have xi fi.... seems to be ok
<CaneToad> Once the jaunty official release becomes available, what will the steps be to upgrade from 8.10?  Is it just a matter of pressing Alt+F2 and typing in "update-manager -d" ?
<racecar56> no -d because it's gonna be released
<racecar56> -d for now until tomorrow
<paul68> loquitus_of_bor1: did you have to do something special to make it work or did it work correctly by itself?
<racecar56> omg getdeb retired 8.10? i didnt even know they do that! O_O
<racecar56> >:(
<jpds> racecar56: Once it's removed from the archive/releases, it's a pretty good sign that you need to upgrade. :)
<racecar56> maybe i should upgrade to 9.04 right now...
<racecar56> i will
<racecar56> as soon as i can, i will
<racecar56> i tested 8.10 (back in the good ol' days) but i test 9.04 in a vm instead, now
<paul68> loquitus_of_bor1: ?
<racecar56> just one thing:
<CaneToad> racecar56: are you saying that once released it will automatically update from 8.10 to 9.04, or do I have to change some settings for that to happen?
<racecar56> my idiotic ati drivers broke
<racecar56> CaneToad, no, you have to do it manually, it will tell you to upgrade when you launch update-manager tomorrow, as it will be released tomorrow
<racecar56> CaneToad, if you cant wait then to update-manager -d in a terminal or whatever
<racecar56> jpds, as soon as i fix my gfx card ill upgrade
<jpds> racecar56: Your choice when to do it :)
<racecar56> jpds, ill be upgrading fast, i like new versions :>
<racecar56> is it good to keep at least 1 of a older version of a kernel?
<racecar56> like have 2.6.27-14 and -13
<rumpel> Is this a bug, not to have audio-controls (by mouse movement)  in vlc fullscreen in jaunty?
<racecar56> im gonna restart a bunch of times and attempt to fix my gfx card
<racecar56> ill be back in a bit
<drbobb> is there some ubuntu or debian derivative/remix that would be usable on a laptop with 256M RAM?
<drbobb> and preferably not Xubuntu, I don't really like Xfce much
<rumpel> why not upgrading ram?
<drbobb> hard to get ram suitable for older machines
<coz_> drbobb,    ebay :)
<drbobb> I recently had to stow away a sun ultrasparc server because ram upgrades are not available at a reasonable price
<coz_> drbobb,  rdram?
<drbobb> one that was in great working order btw
<drbobb> ebay is great if u are in the us
<rumpel> how much RAM needs Gnome?
<coz_> ebay.uk   ebay.it  etc I believe
<coz_> rumpel,  what do you have now?
<rumpel> Jaunty, 2GByte
<coz_> rumpel,  that is more than enough for gnome
<yoasif> drbobb: you can try crunchbang lite
<drbobb> coz_: it seems that laptop's hdd may die soon
<rumpel> was only curious...
<drbobb> coz_: not worthwhile investing much in it
<coz_> drbobb,   yeah if its a laptop   I wouldnt even bother
<rumpel> but where could i look for infos about gnome's ram usage?
<yoasif> GNOME will run like crap on that machine heh
<rumpel> ah.. got it
<drbobb> yoasif: thx i'll look it up
<yoasif> http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/about
<drbobb> what about the netbook remix? is it only suitable for atom-based machines?
<rumpel> whats the fattest gnome-process in mem?
<yoasif> drbobb: netbook remix is still heavier than a crunchbang
<mnemo> rumpel: here is my GNOME system running right now (8GB machine) --> http://pastebin.com/f3c5ffd9c
<yoasif> drbobb: the debian lxde desktop might be something you might want to check out as well
<mnemo> rumpel: RSS column is memory size
<drbobb> yoasif: crunchbang looks pretty nice indeed.
<racecar56> good news: my GFX is fixed! XD
<rumpel> @mnemo not very convenient... but tnx. "top" gives me a mem usage around 3-5% of my 2Gigs... ist this possible?
<racecar56> XD because i reported bug and now ill have to say its working again
<rumpel> Xserver+gnomestuff
<topyli> drbobb: netbook remix is gnome. it's not light at all
<rumpel> not an urgent question, just out of curiousity
<djhash> whats the current recommendation for a driver to be used on ATI Radeon X1950 series on an AMD R790FX chipset?
<topyli> well, any lighter than ubuntu anyway
<drbobb> topyli: so 1GB RAM is pretty much the minimum for reasonable performance?
<racecar56> jpds, i fixed my gfx card, should i update-manager -d or should i wait until tomorrow?
<stahlstift> Good Morning - Someone found a not locked Mirror for final? Please Query :)
<yoasif> you can just install jaunty and use openbox or fluxbox or lxde for speed
<drbobb> yoasif: thx for lxde, I hadn't heard of that one
<mnemo> rumpel: here is top sorted by mem --> http://pastebin.com/m13c441db
<racecar56> yeah, fluxbox/openbox PWNS
<racecar56> at speed
<jpds> racecar56: which you want - only critical fixes will go in by then.
<crdlb> I use 512MB with "reasonable performance"
<racecar56> jpds, just wait?
<rumpel> @mnemo tnx. Looks like on my machine...
<racecar56> jpds, oh i see what you sayin
<jpds> racecar56: You can start upgrade to download all the necessary packages (without installing) with: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -d
<racecar56> jpds, k
<drbobb> I'm curious about the unusual UI in netbook remix, so I'd still like to know whether Atom is actually a requirement, or can it run on a celeron machine?
<racecar56> jpds, that seemed to say i had latest
<racecar56> jpds, should i use update-manager -d?
<jpds> racecar56: Did you change your sources.list to jaunty and run apt-get update?
<rumpel> @racecar56 worked for me
<racecar56> jpds, oh, no, ill do
<stahlstift> drbobb: you can switch to normal mode in the preferences
<topyli> drbobb: i'm running gnome on my eeepc with 512M RAM. it's not fast but works well
<racecar56> me do now
<topyli> drbobb: it will work on 256M too, but you won't enjoy it
<mnemo> rumpel: if you care a lot about performance, consider helping out... see for example --> http://live.gnome.org/GnomePerformance and http://live.gnome.org/MemoryReduction
<yoasif> topyli: try using a lighter DE/WM... you'll be happy you did
<drbobb> stahlstift: that wasn't my question, i was asking about the cpu requirements
<topyli> yoasif: i know
<stahlstift> drbobb: I tried yesterday the Netbook Remix with my MSI Wind and it runs really smooth. Both Mode - even Compiz worked
<rumpel> @mnemo if its really so small, i dont care about gaining more free ram ^^
<topyli> yoasif: the thing is, the window managers and such don't make such a difference if you're running the same apps. those are the memory hogs
<yoasif> topyli: it's a bit of everything, i find
<stahlstift> The interesting thing is - the most people who are shouting about "this app uses to much ram!" have >4gb ram :)
<topyli> yoasif: i've built desktops on fvwm and enlightenment countless times, but i always end up running the gnome daemons because i like what they do. in the end, i've noticed i might as well run gnome
<yoasif> topyli: which daemons? they can mostly be replaced with faster alternatives
<topyli> yoasif: gnome-settings-daemon and evolution-data-server are essential. that means you need dbus. i like gnome-volume-manager so i run it. and so on. i like computers doing stuff *for* me, that's why i bought one in the first place
<rumpel> which would this alternative be for pulseaudio? alsa?
<rumpel> pulseaudio on my eee 4g sux :P
<Skapare> all those wireless issues I had with bad network-manager not reading the WEP key in Intrepid ... works OK in Jaunty RC ... for 32-bit ... will try 64-bit next
<topyli> yoasif: i also end up running gnome-panel because i like some of the applets. then i throw in nautilus because integrates so well with all the rest. then i'm basically just a window manager away from gnome :)
<yoasif> topyli: ah, i don't run evolution... alpine here
<yoasif> topyli: i find thunar to be faster than nautilus with most of the same features
<topyli> yoasif: i want my information synced between all my devices
<topyli> yoasif: it's not about file management, i don't do that anyway
<Skapare> the only issue I see is network-manager was a little bit aggressive in trying to connect to the first open system (a neighbor) it found as soon as I tried to access it
<Skapare> before I could configure the key for my own secured wireless
<yoasif> topyli: yeah i have no idea what type of syncing evolution provides, heh
<topyli> yoasif: i've been around longer than gnome, i can appreciate the convenience it brings
<topyli> yoasif: not evolution, evolution-data-server
<J-_> Anyone else having a problem with Banshee deleting either database entries, or mp3s? On my setup, they have to be deleted through the root user, and I'm listening as regular user so I doubt the actual mp3s are affected. I hope not anyway
<yoasif> topyli: yeah no idea what that does
<topyli> yoasif: basically it lets me sync all my devices over the internet, via syncml. smartphones and other sane devices speak syncml
<dagonet> anybody use audacious?
<dagonet> i always get this bug > can't play in network shared file
<atari> moin
<yoasif> topyli: yeah looks like fun... sadly gnome runs slow on my machine (dual core turion) so i just run really light apps
<racecar56> upgrading
<dagonet> i don't know whether in jaunty has been fixed yet
<yoasif> topyli: gnome and apps, rather
<atari> has anyone a clue how to get printing working with a samba printer and auth? i always get "can not prompt for authorization"
<ghindo> Does anybody know if the Intel issues will eventually be fixed in Jaunty, or will we have to wait till Karmic?
<topyli> dagonet: now are you mounting this share? if you do it with nautilus, audacious probably won't work since it doesn't understand gvfs. mount the share by hand into the filesystem
<racecar56> atari you got further than me :P
<atari> racecar56: hm?
<racecar56> atari mine dosent even DETECT any printers
<yoasif> topyli: slow login too (an issue when you dont have working suspend)
<atari> detect? mine didnt detect the printer either... i just added it manually ;)
<racecar56> atari oh, ok
<dagonet> topyli:no i didn't mount it
<atari> racecar56: let me guess: you try to add a printer which is in an other workgroup?
<topyli> yoasif: dunno. either you're a very busy person or there's something wrong with your setup .)
<topyli> yoasif: being busy is moot btw, since if you don't let gnome do its stuff, it'll be *you* who has to work more and eventually get less done :)
<racecar56> atari no, same
<atari> racecar56: k
<atari> racecar56: hm
<racecar56> atari all of our comps are in the workgroup called WORKGROUP
<yoasif> topyli: not sure how it would help me... evolution looks decent, so i may want to look into that instead of alpine
<zhurai> hm... question: what time of the day (and what timezone) is the release going to be...well released?
<topyli> dagonet: well you should mount it of course, make the files available :)
<crdlb> zhurai: expect late
<topyli> yoasif: nah, evolution is not worth using just for email
<yoasif> topyli: linux in the last few years has just gotten slow, so it's not just me being busy
<dagonet> topyli:you mean by modifying fstab?
<zhurai> crdlb: why though? O_o, are they going by the GMT time or what GMT+/- time?
<crdlb> zhurai: it's released when the release manager declares it so ...
<topyli> yoasif: my experience is quite the opposite. i have no idea about linux, but gnome has become progressively lighter and faster during the last 5-6 releases
<zhurai> o/
<zhurai> I ment when is the website updated and the disk image released....
<topyli> dagonet: eventually, probably yes. you can just do it from any shell with "mount" too
<crdlb> dagonet: how exactly are you loading the song into audacious?
<zhurai> = I'm not doing this via release manager
<crdlb> dagonet: are you actually using jaunty?
<dagonet> not yet
<yoasif> topyli: nautilus just took 5 seconds to load
<crdlb> zhurai: I meant the person :)
<dagonet> i'm still using intrepid
<yoasif> thunar... 1 second
<zhurai>  <crdlb> zhurai: I meant the person :) <-- >_< eh
<yoasif> and it appeared in 5 seconds, then it looked horrible while it drew the icons for another second or so
<topyli> yoasif: interesting results. you should file a bug and provide clues as to how to duplicate it
<crdlb> dagonet: well, depending on your answer to my previous question, it may be fixed in jaunty
<racecar56> whatever that bug is, im gonna have it fixed
<racecar56> cause im upgrading as we speak
<yoasif> topyli: don't even think it's a bug, since i see it all the time... nautilus is heavy, thunar is very light
<racecar56> k
<racecar56> i agree with you
<racecar56> pcmanfm is also pwn
<topyli> yoasif: nautilus is definitely bigger of course
<topyli> yoasif: it also does much more for you in return :)
<racecar56> loaded my /proc folder in a millisecond, nautilus took like... probably a minute
<topyli> yoasif: but since you speak in terms of "file managers" and "mail clients", we're not on the same page at all
<MarkJones> Hello I was wondering if reporting bugs is helpful if so I would like to know how I can help report bugs?
<racecar56> wow brasero is jumping to catch up with gnome's versions...
<topyli> yoasif: you should definitely use nautilus or evolution or most of gnome in fact
<yoasif> topyli: i'd love to not run "file managers" and "mail clients" if it were FAST
<racecar56> from 0.9.1 (i think) to 2.26 O_o
<crdlb> racecar56: 1s to open and 1s to load /proc here
<topyli> yoasif: err, definietly NOT use them
<yoasif> topyli: but it isn't, so i make do
<crdlb> racecar56: every gnome module does that
<racecar56> crdlb, k
<dagonet> is anybody know the link to final release build status?i had this in the last intrepid release, but i forgot it
<racecar56> tomorrow its coming out
<racecar56> apr 23rd
<racecar56> and today is 22nd
<racecar56> woot 80% done downloading
<yoasif> topyli: i *like* GNOME it's just slow and my machine doesn't feel fast when i'm using it...
<dagonet> i mean the link to a web page that inform jaunty release build status
<MarkJones> No one knows how to report bugs?
<yoasif> MarkJones: launchpad.net
<dagonet> Markjones: why don't you report it via launchpad
<racecar56> yoasif, i agree with you, my laptop dosen't necessarily like it either.
<racecar56> yoasif, however my pc (with 2 more cores) handles it better
<racecar56> 93%
<MarkJones> Thank you Ill go and see launchpad then.
<dagonet> @yoasif:why not to try netbook remix on your laptop
<racecar56> ahhh nooooooooooooo it canceled, gonna download again -_-
<topyli> dagonet: netbook remix is gnome
<racecar56> ummm...
<dagonet> but it's more light
<yoasif> dagonet: i'm running openbox and i want more speed, i think playing with firefox is going to give me more of a boost than switching to another WM/DE
<topyli> dagonet: really? i sort of doubt that
<dagonet> yoasif:wait for chromium or firefox 3.5
<racecar56> jpds, O_o apparently the -d option on apt-get dist-upgrade seems to download, but not install..... lul
<yoasif> ironically, i too am running gnome-panel and gnome-settings-daemon and gnome-power-manager
<racecar56> what happened to firefox 3.1?
<yoasif> ff 3.1 is going to be ff 3.5
<dagonet> topyli:have you tried it yet?
<racecar56> weird
<topyli> dagonet: yes, i give it a whirl every now and then to see how it's doing
<racecar56> blah version skip O_o
<racecar56> they move their versions too fast
<racecar56> there should have been a firefox 1.1
<yoasif> firefox needs to speed up too
<dagonet> yoasif:i agree
<yoasif> hasnt been as fast as the ff 1.5 days and phoenix days in a looooooong time
<racecar56> just M$ with their internet exploder is going to v8.0.x O_o
<dagonet> firefox 3 is soooooo sloooww
<racecar56> yeah
<racecar56> i miss ff 1.x
<jpds> racecar56: That's what I said....
<topyli> dagonet: it is gnome, plus a few applets, a theme, and a metacity hack. they also replace the menu with a clutter-based launcher which i would suppose is heavier, not lighter than the gnome menu
<mnemo> racecar56: just install it then :P
<racecar56> jpds, k
<racecar56> mnemo, i am
<jpds> racecar56: It's so everything is on your computer so you can install faster.
<atari> racecar56: do you have any special chars in the passwords?
<racecar56> jpds, k
<dagonet> i've tried FF3.1 beta 3 and it's faster than FF 3
<racecar56> atari, i havent done it with auth
<racecar56> atari, i dont know
<racecar56> atari, maybe someone else will know
<dagonet> topyli:so you think it's better use lxde than gnome..
<topyli> dagonet: i guess
<yoasif> topyli: kinda disappointed that netbook remix is slow :(
<racecar56> gnome thinks it is still v2.24 but it's actually 2.26 xD
<yoasif> it's a major annoyance that i have with gnome/ubuntu in general
<dagonet> i've tried linux mint fluxbox and it is faster than the gnome one
<topyli> dagonet: if you want a light desktop, build it on fvwm. you can build beautiful, fast and functional desktops with it
<yoasif> kinda hard to sell a new os when it is slower than the os it replaces
<topyli> yoasif: i don't think it's slower, i think it's the same
<dagonet> @topyli:thanks FYI i'll take a note on that.
<racecar56> i dont like the *box WM's because they don't have a networkmanager-like thing, i don't know how to connect otherwise
<crdlb> a panel + nm-applet still works
<yoasif> racecar56: wicd
<yoasif> and what crdlb said
<crdlb> nm-applet isn't actually an applet
<topyli> racecar56: network-manager has nothing to do with your desktop
<yoasif> topyli: what kind of hardware are you talking about?
<yoasif> ubuntu is noticably slower than xp on most hardware i have tried it on
<yoasif> topyli: it's a lot slower than windows 7 as well
<topyli> yoasif: my hardware? i have a dog slow eeepc and a ridiculously fast desktop
<dagonet> does NM has a better fix on jaunty yet? yesterday i've tried jaunty beta, and NM did fine.
<topyli> i run exactly the same setup on them
<atari> hm
<atari> grmbl
<atari> i think i just found a bug... :/
<yoasif> topyli: my issue is really less with gnome than it is with firefox... i like adblock plus enough to downgrade my DE experience (firefox just sucks down cpu)
<topyli> yoasif: i use epiphany
<topyli> i never liked firefox
<yoasif> topyli: if epiphany had an adblock port alike, i'd use it... i like the speed, but i don't like ads
<dagonet> topyli:have you tried chromium PPA daily build yet?it's fast.
<topyli> dagonet: i did try it but it's been a long while
<dagonet> topyli:yeah..it's still alpha version
<yoasif> topyli: i was looking forward to epiphany-webkit too, but again... no adblockplus
<topyli> dagonet: i don't see it becoming very "gnomish" not very likely i'll be using it
<topyli> yoasif: epiphany comes with adblock, installed by default even
<crdlb> it's not quite ported to the webkit version yet, though
<yoasif> topyli: completely dead version, the rules arent updated anymore
<topyli> crdlb: right
<crdlb> yoasif: uh
<topyli> yoasif: the ephy adblock has nothing to do with the firefox extensions
<crdlb> if so, you could get that fixed instead of just running away :)
<yoasif> topyli: yeah it does, they based it off of adblock  and filterset.g
<yoasif> and adblock is dead now and filterset.g is also dead
<topyli> originally
<yoasif> it doesn't use the same rules as the new versions of adblock plus, so i can't take advantage of the community rules
<topyli> i'm not an adblock expert, but ephy's one does work and that's enough for me
<topyli> you can add any rules you want. i always use one based on finnish rules
<yoasif> topyli: i know, but if i use adblockplus + easylist, i dont have to
<yoasif> topyli: plus, it gets updated automatically
<topyli> anyway, i like a web browser that just shows me web pages and integrates well with all my gnome apps
<topyli> you can analyze ad blockers all day but i won't run firefox and ruin my workflow
 * crdlb actually doesn't use adblock (even when it's available)
<crdlb> I just don't use flash in my main browser session
<yoasif> topyli: how does using firefox ruin your workflow?
<crdlb> by being weird?
<yoasif> crdlb: i'm used to linux apps not really following any kind of standards; everything is weird
<topyli> yoasif: by being a selfish isolated application that isn't aware of what i'm doing
<crdlb> yoasif: gnome doesn't have that problem :)
<topyli> yoasif: that's why i use gnome apps
<yoasif> crdlb: at least firefox is weird in a way that i'm familiar with
<crdlb> nor does kde, I assume
<topyli> i would guess kde is pretty coherent too, yes
<yoasif> topyli: crdlb : if i wanted to use a walled garden, i would have stuck with mac os x
<topyli> yoasif: anyway, please don't talk about "firefox" and "linux apps" in the same sentence. firefox is not a linux app by any stretch
<crdlb> yoasif: you know perfectly well that that is a false comparison :)
<faileas> lol
<topyli> it's primarily designed with windows users in mind. this explains the strange UI design and the feature creep
<yoasif> topyli: uh, it runs on linux, it's a linux app
<faileas> topyli: actually, the three main OSes it runs on have different UIs
<unitedpotsmokers> at last, i upgrade from intrepid to jaunty successfully...YAHOO
<topyli> faileas: they do? i haven't seen any trace of gnome design in firefox
<crdlb> it's the same UI with different backends
<yoasif> and it's less about firefox and more about the multitude of different interface libraries and nonconformance to standards
<faileas> topyli: on the other hand, they don't follow the gnome UI thing
<yoasif> which i am fine with
<topyli> faileas: of course they don't. that would break on windows
<faileas> not to mention, firefox is very skinnable, someone just needs to add a gnome ui spi
<faileas> xpi even
<topyli> faileas: eh?
<yoasif> faileas: canonical installs one... ubufox
<crdlb> mozilla has already done that to the best of their ability
<topyli> faileas: it *looks* just fine on gnome by default. it uses the icons and the gtk theme no problem
<yoasif> it tries to be a bit nicer on gnome
<crdlb> firefox 3 does a _much_ better job of faking gtk+ than firefox 2 did
<unitedpotsmokers> but some people said, fairefox 2 is faster than firefox 3...
<atari> hm
<crdlb> if you want a fast firefox, run the win32 version in wine
<yoasif> crdlb: i would if it used pango fonts, heh
<unitedpotsmokers> i used firefox 3 before (in windows), and it take much time to load..
<yoasif> or anything that looked semi reasonable to load
<unitedpotsmokers> but i'm happy firefox 3 in ubuntu
<yoasif> to look it*
<drbobb> I have found a stopgap workaround for my troubles with broken SIS vga support in Jaunty's Xorg: I load the kernel sisfb (framebuffer) driver at boot, and use Xorg's fbdev driver instead of the (broken) sis driver
<racecar56> sorry, my internet got knocked due to upgrade
<virtuelv> Anyone lose their desktop effects overnight?
<MikeH> Hi all
<ghindo> Hey there
<MikeH> Since upgrading to jaunty, I seem to have lost sound - I now jjust get very "fine" crackling instead.
<racecar56> works for me
<racecar56> and i just upgraded
<MikeH> Pulse, Alsa and OSS were all working independantly before.
<jamieleshaw> Hello is it possible to order 64bit versions of ubuntu throuigh shipit?
<racecar56> yeah
<racecar56> from when i remember
<racecar56> i look again..
<jamieleshaw> cause when i did it just then i could not figure out how.
<racecar56> hmmm
<racecar56> i just tried again and you ARE right...
<racecar56> back in Nov 2008 there was
<jamieleshaw> wil you beable to later on in jauntys life?
<racecar56> i don't know... probably
<racecar56> tomorrow it will come, im using rc right now
<MikeH> hrm odd, alsamixer shows that it seems to have 0'd my Master Volume during the upgrade
<MikeH> the cracking seems like an odd behaviour for something so simple
<minimec>            ] [ Wellark         ]
<minimec> 10:36 [ emma            ]            ] [ Wellark         ]
<minimec>            ] [ Wellark         ]
<minimec> for a command listing.
<racecar56> xvidcap crashes with "xtoffmpeg.c add_video_stream(): video codec not found", i knew this was fixed by installing libavcodec-unstripped-51 on intrepid but im using jaunty rc and it dosen't even let me install it
<popey> racecar56: i get the same issue, will look at it today
<wgrant> racecar56: Try libavcodec-unstripped-52
<racecar56> wgrant, omg it worx :D
<racecar56> wgrant, even better than intrepid
<racecar56> i gotta go, bye, thanks alot wgrant
<wgrant> racecar56: np
<racecar56> :>
<ActionParsnip> am I right in thinking there is going to be a massive pack of updates on release day if I have beta installed and fully updated to 5 mins ago?
<wgrant> ActionParsnip: you might be looking at one update. Perhaps two.
<ActionParsnip> groovy
<ActionParsnip> just curious
<ActionParsnip> work is dead and my mind is wandering
<wgrant> But we're now really, really frozen.
<wgrant> Only utterly critical changes are going to get in now.
<ActionParsnip> didnt even have to reboot any VMs
<ActionParsnip> wgrant: gotcha
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: if you want to beat the release day rush, download the rc the night before and then rsync it after its released
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: but normally the torrents are great on release day, if you can get on one
<wgrant> Or rsync the daily.
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: i got beta on the day of release and its been flawless and i'm fully upto date now
<wgrant> Or torrent the RC and rsync the daily, then rsync or torrent the few megabytes delta to final.
<ActionParsnip> just wondered if the jump to final would be a huge one. I'm anticipating a kernel release to change grub so it doesnt say "testing"
<ziroday> wgrant: I just like watching my connection peak on release day
<ziroday> wgrant: through torrents
<wgrant> ActionParsnip: That was changed almost a week ago.
<ActionParsnip> and i'm expecting a boatload of people asking "my grub still says testing, am i still using beta? How can I gt final?"
<wgrant> ActionParsnip: Have you not upgraded since then?
<ActionParsnip> wgrant: upgraded just now
<ActionParsnip> let me chack
<ActionParsnip> wgrant: tbh i havent rebooted in a good while
<wgrant> ActionParsnip: Check /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> title           Ubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.6.28-11-generic
<ActionParsnip> wgrant: i know ;)  looks like its changed
<ActionParsnip> wgrant: cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | grep title
<Pitel> party tomorrow? ;)
<Haggis-AAO> Pitel, i will party when UXA is stable on Intel graphics chipsets ;)
<Barridus> alsa-only sound doesn't work for me (had to disable pulseaudio due to crackling sound)  alsa works everywhere else.  anyone have any ideas?
<Barridus> argh.  meant to say alsa-only sound does not work in pidgin.
<usergr> I installed kubuntu-desktop on my current ubuntu installation (9.04 RC) and the result is that I have no sound in both of them. I also want to add that before the kubuntu-desktop installation alsa in ubuntu worked like a charm
<usergr> Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> usergr: have you tried a reboot?
<szf> usergr: did you retain your present userid?
<usergr> yes, the first 2 or 3 times I had sound on gnome (still no sound in kde) but wgen I installed and used the greek language the problem was existing in both environments even after a restart
<ActionParsnip> usergr: ok then reboot, log in. then read through    dmesg | less
<usergr> Also I hear a noise .....hhhhhhh all the time
<usergr> Is  dmesg | less a command? ( I am not an experienced user and I need some extra help)
<amon_> yes you enter it in a terminal
<amon_> application accesoires terminal
<usergr> Thank you I should apply it in kde or gnome?
<amon_> wherever you want
<cq> hello, what day should jaunty be out?
<usergr> Ok I 'll try it now and I 'll inform you
<ActionParsnip> cq: about 2 days now
<cq> cool, thanks
<usergr> amon_ , I run the command, now what to do?
<amon_> usergr
<amon_> i dont know what were you talking about before
<usergr> I just run the command dmesg | less after rebooting
<ActionParsnip> usergr: ok then use cursors to read through the system coming up
<ActionParsnip> usergr: and services starting
<amon_> what are you debugging usergr?
<ActionParsnip> amon_: ubuntu had sound, install kubuntu-desktop and now no sound
<usergr> I do not understand you, after applying the command I see sth like areport
<amon_> ok, strange problem, i cant provide any further help
<usergr> Anyway, Thanks for any advice
<ActionParsnip> usergr: you could try: sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<ActionParsnip> or restart pulse or alsa
<usergr> I 'll try it
<ActionParsnip> !sounds
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sounds
<ActionParsnip> !soud
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soud
<ActionParsnip> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
 * ActionParsnip can type
<usergr> nothing..
<peace> maybe instead he is not on audio group
<peace> kernel is the same
<peace> so driver is the same
<peace> so it has to work
<peace> stop
<amon_> usergr: did you use synaptic to install kubuntu-desktop
<usergr> yes
<peace> group
<peace> in the terminal
<peace> usergr: type group
<amon_> check in synaptic > file > history if it removed stuff related to sound when you installed kubuntu-desktop
<usergr> group is no command
<peace> groups
<peace> usergr: groups . if you are not in audio groups please add your user on audio group
<peace> usergr: missing an "s"
<usergr> no stuff removed related to sound
<amon_> i am also not in the ausio group, but my audio works
<usergr> I am not in the audio group
<usergr> how to add my user?
<amon_> adduser user group
<peace> amon_: here instead with kde if you are not in aduio group it had not worked
<peace> like in debian...
<peace> after that i think you have to reboot X
<usergr> It says: (user name) is no group
<usergr> so whats the name of the user?
<peace> kdesudo kuser
<peace> usergr: read up
<peace> then add your user to audio group
<usergr> Did it!
<usergr> now how can I restart X?
<ActionParsnip> usergr: reboot
<ActionParsnip> jaunty has zap disabled by defauly
<usergr> Ok , I 'll do it
<Haggis-AAO> dontzap --disable will sort that ActionParsnip :P
<usergr> Unfortunately its the same
<usergr> a hhh........
<usergr> noise
<ActionParsnip> Haggis-AAO: yeah i know but ive just had a talk in #ubuntu about it and why its disabled
<crash2k> huh didnt i switch node?
<ActionParsnip> Haggis-AAO: its a different combo no involving sysrq (unless you use !zap)
<Haggis-AAO>  #ubuntu is to noisy to follow such a discussion :)
<usergr> How can I completely remove kubuntu-desktop ? It may work then
<crash2k> parsnip are you in kubuntu or ubuntu? O,o
<ActionParsnip> Haggis-AAO: thats why we use highlighting
<Barridus> wow 2 days so soon
<usergr> In synaptic as I know thos can't be done
<usergr> this*
<ActionParsnip> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<Haggis-AAO> :)
<crash2k> wow ignored O,O
<ActionParsnip> crash2k: give me chance
<usergr> I ll do that
<crash2k> ok :P
<ActionParsnip> crash2k: i use kubuntu + lxde as I think the kde desktop is horrific
<ActionParsnip> crash2k: but i live kde apps like amarok and ktorrent
<crash2k> no i meant where you still in the kubuntu node xD
<ActionParsnip> node?
<crash2k> irc node...
<crash2k> lol nvm
<faileas> ActionParsnip: hmm, what do you use as a network management app?
 * faileas is having trouble getting wireless on lxde on one box, with is keeping me on xfce
<ActionParsnip> faileas: /etc/network/interfaces
<faileas> ActionParsnip: erf. I'd rather avoid that, though i just need it to connect to a specific WPA/WPA2 wireless access point
<Haggis-AAO> brb
<ActionParsnip> faileas: its all i use, if its only connecting to a single point it will make the system boot faster too
<ActionParsnip> faileas: especially if you use static ip
<faileas> ActionParsnip: i don't
<ActionParsnip> faileas: thats all i use personally, saves hdd space too as you dont need apps to configure your network
<deany> this portable ubuntu is cool..
<Haggis-AAO> what device you using it on deany ?
<faileas> ActionParsnip: i'm unfamiliar with it, and i don't think it works with WPA/wireless right?
<faileas> oh well
<bartmon> Hi! I'm having problems enabling compiz. The part of the wrapper script /usr/bin/compiz-wrapper that is giving me grief is the running_under_whitelisted_driver() check. It should complete successfully but it fails. I've executed the commands manually and I don't see why the function fails... I use the OSS radeon driver since fglrx has dropped support for my card and this is definitely visiblie in the Xorg log. Can you offer some insight?
<faileas> i'll give lxnm a shot. i can always reinstall networkmanager if things go badly
<Haggis-AAO> faileas, wifiradar is quite nice to use ;)
<faileas> Haggis-AAO: I used to use that, ages ago ;p
<Haggis-AAO> it is much nicer now
<ActionParsnip> faileas: sure it can
<deany> http://www.howtoforge.com/running-ubuntu-on-windows-xp-with-portable-ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> faileas: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136
<faileas> deany: its a varient of andlinux
<faileas> ActionParsnip: thanks, i'll oive it a shot if lxnm is not to my liking
<faileas> deany: it is nice though
<Haggis-AAO> i ment what hardware device deany :P
<Q_Continuum> Question on the Netbook-Remix; is there anything preventing it from running on more powerful machines?  (Any issues with larger than 10" screens?  other than it's layout is optimized for low-resolution)
<ActionParsnip> Q_Continuum: i think its just the screen thing. Its just hardy with some minor tweaks
<Q_Continuum> Yeah, the new interface or whatever.  Just figured I'd check and make sure nothing wonky like disabling features :-P
<ActionParsnip> Q_Continuum: could try a vm/vbox to test it
<ActionParsnip> xpud is worth keeping an eye on too :D
<Q_Continuum> Eh, I figure I'll grab the final release and fire it up off a USB stick.
<Q_Continuum> Since that's what it's designed to do :-D
<deany> when installing smplayer and mplayer, when i run smplayer it says the mplayer used is obselete...its from the repos
<deany> smplayer/mplayer works , apart from stopping the video when adjusting volume within application
<IntangibleLiquid> my friend is using ati driver for his ubuntu. after some updates, whenever display is run xorg spikes up to 100% cpu and it hangs. any idea?
<carl0s-> I've got a really weird problem. Epiphany keeps losing internet access. Known issue? All networking is working, but not Epiphany, almost as if I have a bad proxy set up, but I have no proxy. FF is fine.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi. When upgrading the system, if some package asks questions such as "there is a modified configuration file (which I didn't modify but that's another issue) do you want to replace it", it does not expand the terminal nor ask the user. So basically it looks like the upgrade is stuck. Is this a known bug?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Lasivian: are you using your old home directory?
<ActionParsnip> Le-Chuck_ITA: no, you have modified a config file and the package contains a new one, you are offered if you want yours or the new one
<ActionParsnip> Le-Chuck_ITA: if you view the differences you will see + and - signes, + means the line is added, minus means its deleted
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ActionParsnip: at least read what I wrote :) Problem is the window is not expanded, so e.g. my mother would not have gotten out of it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> she would have rebooted the system to make the window disappear. And at that point... dpkg is broken!
<Le-Chuck_ITA> you'll need dpkg --pending --configure
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Not that I allow my mother to install upgrades, eh
<Le-Chuck_ITA> sometimes children must be authoritative with parents
<ActionParsnip> hehe
<ActionParsnip> indeed
<ActionParsnip> Le-Chuck_ITA: if you look at the file that is going to be changed you could create a copy in the same folder named  <filename>_old then let the updater have its fun
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ActionParsnip: problem again is that the default behaviour is to just show an hanged progress bar
<ActionParsnip> Le-Chuck_ITA: the updater borked did you say?
<_bt> i dont think ActionParsnip is reading things properly here
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I must click on the arrow to expand the terminal... and I did that just because it was taking too much time. It should pop up something
<ActionParsnip> let me sit properly and read
<Le-Chuck_ITA> or at least blink and open the terminal
 * Le-Chuck_ITA feels like looking for a needle in a pile of bugs
<Le-Chuck_ITA> No
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I will write to u-d-d
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it's impossible to find such a bug if there is one.
<topyli> hmmm whenever i've seen that dialog, there's a sane default action (keep/replace) and you can proceed by simply hitting enter
<Le-Chuck_ITA> No... I will report the bug :)
<topyli> if not, then it's a bug indeed
<Le-Chuck_ITA> topyli: it's there indeed, but it's "inside" the terminal window that you can expand
<Le-Chuck_ITA> do you remember dpkg frontends?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> once upon a time ubuntu used the gtk one, now they are using the console one
<topyli> Le-Chuck_ITA: okay then it's broken
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Seems like nobody noticed it.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> let me try with ubuntu-devel
<joaopinto> Le-Chuck_ITA, such prompts should automatically expand the console window...
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and also call for attention no?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I mean blinking the window name in the window list
<Le-Chuck_ITA> taskbar
<joaopinto> expanding the window is already a call for attention :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> whatever
<Le-Chuck_ITA> let me retry
 * Le-Chuck_ITA downgrades
 * Le-Chuck_ITA discovers that the history of system upgrades is not stored in synaptic's history.. grrr
<joaopinto> Le-Chuck_ITA, I remember seeing some bugs related to window not being expanded when it should, but I guess those are fixed already, unless you found a new bug case
<Le-Chuck_ITA> joaopinto: I think so :) Do you know where can I find the names of the packages upgraded in the last upgrade?
<usergr> amon_ I removed kubuntu-desktop and reinstalled ubuntu-desktop and now sound works ok in both environments
<ActionParsnip> usergr: weird
<joaopinto> Le-Chuck_ITA, you should be able to find it at /var/log/dpkg.log, but I believe there is another log specific for update-manager, but I am not sure
<usergr> Strange things happen..
<amon_> usergr: nice, maybe you should file a bug
<Le-Chuck_ITA> joaopinto: dpkg.log is fine, thanks
<ActionParsnip> usergr: stranger things happen at sea
<usergr> That's true
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hmm
<Le-Chuck_ITA> now I need to list conffiles of a pakcage
<usergr> Well guys, thanks again, wish you a great day
<joaopinto> Le-Chuck_ITA, dpkg -L package | grep \/etc
<Le-Chuck_ITA> joaopinto: are ALL files in /etc marked as config?
<joaopinto> Le-Chuck_ITA, yes
<Le-Chuck_ITA> great
<Le-Chuck_ITA> joaopinto: now the last thing... I tried sudo apt-get install readahead=1:0.20050517.0220-1ubuntu4
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but it says that version is not found
<joaopinto> Le-Chuck_ITA, isn't that a version from the old release ?
<joaopinto> if it is, is not available on the current release repositories...
<joaopinto> also, downgrading to a version from a previous release, may cause serious breakage
<Le-Chuck_ITA> joaopinto: it's the version that was installed today before the upgrade
<wgrant> Right, so it's no longer published.
<wgrant> So you won't be able to see it in apt.
<joaopinto> Le-Chuck_ITA, oh, you mean, a regular update ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes
<the_dark_warrio> I have a notebook and a USB Keyboard. When I plug in the keyboard, it works fine, when I plug out, the notebooks keyboard doesn't work on the first time. I have to restart (Pressing power button) to make notebooks keyboard work. Any hints?
<weltall> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-main-menu/+bug/345595 => anyone has an idea on how to fix this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345595 in gnome-main-menu "Applications launched from the menu running on DISPAY=:0.1 are opened on DISPLAY=:0.0" [Undecided,New]
<the_dark_warrio> weltall: are you using nvidea drivers?
<weltall> yes
<weltall> 185.19
<weltall> installed on the live
<the_dark_warrio> hmm
<the_dark_warrio> I'm having some bugs with nvidea too
<the_dark_warrio> with 2 displays
<the_dark_warrio> openning synaptic there is a bug with that "fade" of the screen ..
<weltall> dunno but this doesn't look like an nvidia issue
<weltall> it's because DISPLAY isn't set correctly
<weltall> could be no one uses dual screen without xinerama or twinview like things
<weltall> opening a terminal from a terminal in the first screen by specifing correctly the display
<weltall> allows you to open correctly things from that terminal directly
<weltall> and it goes in the right window
<weltall> *screen
<the_dark_warrio> i see
<deany> Wine is still locking up my pc (RSEIUB doesnt work) when using a file/folder browser, a wine one, not gnome one, unless I enable compiz
<BigMoopies> Hello, I have an issue that (starts) with Intrepid, My NIC will just flash and never gets an IP# (DHCP?).  The network connection just keeps trying to connect.  I went and looked at Jaunty's RC's and ran it live.  It does the same thing.  This does NOT happen in Hardy (I am using hardy).  Is there a way to see what hardy has that Intrepid and so on messed up so I can update to Intrepid, Jaunty, and so on?
<Salajadin> dhcp from router?
<ActionParsnip> sup Salajadin
<BigMoopies> Salajadin, I think DHCP is turned off with the router.
<BigMoopies> Salajadin, It's actually setup switch like (I guess).  The modem is set to give us IP#'s
<BigMoopies> Salajadin, It is a sat modem/router/blah blah.. HN7000S.  We are plugged in to the switches.  Not the switches,  and the internet in the "internet" port
<Salajadin> then you hafta set ur machine to get dhcp from gateway?
<Salajadin> oh okay
<Salajadin> hmmmmm
<BigMoopies> Salajadin, yeah like I said it started with Intrepid
<Salajadin> the issue here is?
<BigMoopies> Salajadin, I tried to manually give it 192.168.0.6 and use the gateway 192.168.0.1 (the modem), and it didn't work.
<Salajadin> you cant get dhcp right
<BigMoopies> Salajadin, How?  It twinkles around and never gets connected
<Salajadin> hmmmm hold on my feet is itchy
<BigMoopies> Salajadin, Wouldn't it be a 'driver' type screw up?
<Salajadin> if it is a driver type screw up a reinstall and upgrade shud fix it
<admin_masu3701> hello
<Salajadin> hmmmm
<Salajadin> but you said the issue is reccuring with every upgrade right?
<BigMoopies> Salajadin, eh?  I ran the live CDs of Intrepid , installed Intrepid, and it was still messed up.  Then I ran LIVE Jaunty CD while ago, and issue  was still there.
<BigMoopies> Yes, Hardy is fine
<admin_masu3701> my cpu fan runs alot..that means hight cpu usage
<admin_masu3701> how can i fix that problem
<Salajadin> so that means it is not a driver issue or the one you are using is deprecated
<jube> admin, use the command 'top' to see what is using the cpu so much
<BigMoopies> Salajadin, duprecated? IE: no longer supported?
<Salajadin> what does your /etc/network/interfaces say?
<Salajadin> not that
<Salajadin> i mean the driver but that wud be impossible
<BigMoopies> Salajadin, in hardy? it says auto lo | iface lo inet loopback
<Salajadin> hmmmm
<admin_masu3701> iface lo inet loopback
<jube> admin_masu3701, use the 'top' command to see what is using your cpu
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: have you disabled acpi?
<Roland123> hi.. i upgraded to 9.04 a few minutes ago.. and after the upgrade my laptop's touchpad stopped working. how to fix that?
<admin_masu3701> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: ok, if the cpu is working overtime it can be that
<Salajadin> Moopies, have you tried connecting your machine to other network?
<BigMoopies> Salajadin, I tried connecting directly to the Modem.  It didn't work then
<BigMoopies> Salajadin, It would still 'twinkle' about
<BigMoopies> er.. well I guess, it just never worked then.
<Salajadin> i mean to other dhcp networks? aside from your modem
<BigMoopies> Salajadin, er? no?
<Salajadin> but thaat wud be inconvenient to do
<Salajadin> hmmmm
<BigMoopies> Salajadin, To me .. it should work directly connected to the modem if it wasn't a driver or something error ?
<admin_masu3701> ActionParsnip: so how do i disable acpi?
<Roland123> anyone having touchpad issues after upgrade?
<Salajadin> yeah i agree
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: you dont wanna, it will most likely make it spinup. is your cpu overworked?
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=503895
<jube> Moopies, what is in your /etc/network/interfaces file under the #primary network interface section?
<Salajadin> enter dmesg
<Salajadin> see if your ethernet card i called properly there
<admin_masu3701> ActionParsnip: top command shows 80 % firefox
<admin_masu3701> and thats the hightest
<BigMoopies> jube, in hardy? or are you talking about Intrepid/Jaunty
<jube> in both... just to see if they are different
<BigMoopies> jube, I can only see in hardy right now (as I can't connect in those others).
<Salajadin> auto l0 shud be fine
<jube> the line you quoted above is for the loopback interface... i think the more important part is below that
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: then kill firefox off
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: is the fan ok now?
<admin_masu3701> how do i kill? you mean close it?
<Hirato> hi, I updated my existing install to kubuntu jaunty, so far it's really been annoying me that ALSA doesn't seem to play very nice with phonon at all (using the xine backend), like for example, before the upgrade I could have amarok, firefox and a game using libsdl (the alsa build specifically), any tips on allowing that behaviour again? it's really not fun having to kill applications just because I want sound in another
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: yes close it
<BigMoopies> jube, when I 'cat /etc/network/interfaces' , I only see "auto lo"
<paul68> how is the support on the creative labs xfi cards under jaunty?
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: if it returns to normal then firefox is to blame
<BigMoopies> then under that "iface lo inet loopback"
<BigMoopies> and that's it
<Salajadin> try dmesg, lspci and cat /proc/interrupts see if your NIC is properly called there and everything matches
<jube> ok... maybe mine is setup differently then because it has more in there... i'll keep thinking
<admin_masu3701> ActionParsnip: it slow down
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: ok you have some choices
<Salajadin> moopies and i have the same setup for /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: for a start: sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox
<Salajadin> maybe it is protocol issue
<Salajadin> like pppoe
<dstar> argh. Copying and pasting from an xterm isn't working properly under kde, even though I have Klipper set to sync the selection and clipboard. Anyone have a solution?
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: try this: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old
<BigMoopies> Salajadin, in hardy "00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562V-2 10/100 Network Connection (rev 02)"
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: then relaunch firefox
<Salajadin> hmmmm
<Salajadin> i guess everythings in place
<admin_masu3701> ActionParsnip: reinstall first? or remove it first
<Salajadin> lemme get this
<BigMoopies> Salajadin, should I try "lspci" in the Intrepid/Jaunty CDs ?
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: just the command i gave you
<BigMoopies> to see if it shows the same thing
<Salajadin> u have modem connected to internet right?
<Salajadin> so do i
<BigMoopies> Yes.  The modem is a sat modem
<BigMoopies> It takes care of DHCP
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: if its ok after that you have 2 choices, run with the new profile and recreate shortcust / saved passwords / whatever. oR you can copy the profile back and troubleshoot why its chewing your CPU so much
<admin_masu3701> ActionParsnip: the mv one of the reinstall one
<BigMoopies> I can't turn DHCP , or any other settings off, at the Sat modme
<Salajadin> i have wifi router with four ethernet ports that is connected to modem
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: the reinstall one first, then the move one
<admin_masu3701> ok
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: thats why i told you them in that order
<Salajadin> it acts as a switch right
<admin_masu3701> ok
<Salajadin> am i right?
<Hirato> anotehr thing that'd been annoying me is that 1280x1024 is forced on me at every boot, despite the nvidia driver reporting that 1920x1440 is possible (and as such, me setting it through there), any ideas on how I could get (k)ubuntu to acknowledge the correct ability of my monitor, since I can no longer do it via sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BigMoopies> Yes, everything is plugged directly in to the switches
<Salajadin> okay
<Salajadin> my modem was 192.168.0.1
<BigMoopies> If I tried to turn DHCP on at the router, and plugged it in to the Internet port, it slows everything down and I get ping time outs everywhere
<BigMoopies> That's correct, so is mine
<Salajadin> and when i bought my router it has same default ip as my modem
<BigMoopies> and we all get 192.168.0.2 and above
<Salajadin> so i get issues
<paul68> how is the support on the creative labs xfi cards under jaunty?
<Salajadin> i cant connect it all together
<ActionParsnip> paul68: creative have problems supporting windows
<Salajadin> so what i did was i changed the ip address of my router
<ActionParsnip> paul68: i'd check the HCL
<Salajadin> i changed it to 10.0.0.1
<BigMoopies> Salajadin, my router IP address is 192.168.0.254
<ActionParsnip> paul68: or pretend you have installed Jaunty and look for guides about it
<Salajadin> woah
<ActionParsnip> paul68: i can't say myself as I avoid creative like Paris Hilton
<Salajadin> is that legal?
<Salajadin> try changing your ip to 10.0.0.1
<BigMoopies> Local DHCP is turned off at the router.
<Salajadin> lets makeit a different subnet
<Salajadin> no you must set it to dhcp
<BigMoopies> why?  I would be having two "networks"
<Salajadin> no no no
<admin_masu3701> ActionParsnip: it uses less % cpu
<Salajadin> basically 192.168.0.1
<paul68> ActionParsnip: I will upgrade to jaunty when its comming out and was hoping that there might be a better support on these cards. I bought this card when I was still a windows, I changed shortly after to linux
<Salajadin> will be the gateway
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: ok great and the fan is spinning slower?
<BigMoopies> How no no no? The modem does DHCP for us
<admin_masu3701> yes
<BigMoopies> yes.
<Salajadin> then your internal networkwill ve 10.0.0.1
<Salajadin> how do you configure your router?
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: ok you now have 2 choices: you can rebuild a new profile with favourites and passwords and themes and all that fluff
<Salajadin> do you get a web gui?
<BigMoopies> Salajadin, I don't see how this has to do with the issue.  I have ran Intrepid on my other computers just fine.
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: OR you can rename back your original profile (notice we used mv and not rm) and troubleshoot that
<Salajadin> how many machines?
<BigMoopies> The old P2 450MHz takes the "tulip" driver.
<admin_masu3701> ActionParsnip: what do you mean profile?
<BigMoopies> but it works perfectly
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: and you'll be basically pulling your plugins out of it and themes until it works
<BigMoopies> Salajadin, 3 machines, and the modem (all switches full)
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: the settings that you have for firefox are stored in ~/.mozilla
<Salajadin> what is the ip address of that and os of the machines
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: they involve how it looks, your bookmarks, cache, passwords etc
<admin_masu3701> ActionParsnip: oh yea..cause i dont have my bookmarks no more
<magcius> Okay, so I forked notify-osd, and now it's showing the full image size!
<BigMoopies> 192.168.0.1 is the modem, then whatever the other machines get.  The router is 192.168.0.254
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: by renaming the profile, you forced mozilla to give you a default one which has made it work, so now we KNOW that the program is fine, its your SETTINGS that are breaking it
<Salajadin> you don't have white lists right?
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: so you gotta choose, rebuild or rename back and fix
<BigMoopies> Salajadin,  the other machines are like 192.168.0.2, 3, 4
<Salajadin> yeah
<paul68> admin_masu3701: for remembering your bookmarks in firefox you could use foxmarks which stores your bookmarks online
<admin_masu3701> ActionParsnip: ok..what what would be the best option at this time
<ActionParsnip> paul68: or just add the .html to your nightly backup ;)
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: there is no best
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: both are viable options, you must choose
<paul68> ActionParsnip: thats a new one for me where do I find that
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: rebuilding will give a cleaner profile but you will have to reteach firefox your passwords and bookmarks
<Salajadin> this weird
<BigMoopies> Salajadin, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-502058.html
<Kartagis> hello
<mikechelen> how can flash be set to use pulseaudio?
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: if you rename back yu will have all your old stuff but you may spend ages hauling plugins and skins out of it to make it run well
<holdenss> why isn't jaunty not released?
<BigMoopies> Salajadin, Perhaps I should try to put the Intel driver on a disk and try to install it ?
<Salajadin> it would be easier to have router give out dhcp
<Kartagis> where is jaunty changes file located?
<paul68> holdenss: because its still in beta
<holdenss> 1 day to go?
<Kartagis> holdenss, ir's due tomorrow
<paul68> holdenss: will be released tomorrow
<admin_masu3701> ActionParsnip: so rebuilding is the option
<Kartagis> it*
<paul68> holdenss: correct
<ActionParsnip> paul68: let me find thepath for you
<Salajadin> big moopies go to firefox and type 192.168.0.254
<paul68> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: if thats the way you wanna go thats fine
<holdenss> isn't that ip 192.168.0.254 for lacie nas?
<admin_masu3701> ActionParsnip: i dont care too much about the passwords and themes...
<BigMoopies> Salajadin, I'm at the router now
<admin_masu3701> getting the bookmark would be great
<Salajadin> ok have you ever been there?
<BigMoopies> Salajadin, yes
<Salajadin> okay
<Salajadin> hmmmmm
<BigMoopies> Salajadin, I had to set it up , make a firmware upgrade, etc
<BigMoopies> Salajadin, I think downloading that driver from the forums, is the way to try
<Salajadin> okay let'stry that first
<BigMoopies> yeah.  I guess I'll brb
<BigMoopies> and try it in live CDs
<Salajadin> if it wont work tryletting your router handle dhcp
<BigMoopies> OK.
<BigMoopies> strange that it magically works in Fedora, and hardy
<ActionParsnip> paul68: :~/.mozilla/firefox/<somerubbish>.default/bookmarkups
<BigMoopies> but Intrepid -> Jaunty it doesn't
<admin_masu3701> ActionParsnip: so how do i store bookmarks online?
<Salajadin> wow
<ActionParsnip> paul68: i'd also grab: bookmarks.html from ~/.mozilla/firefox/<somerubbish>.default/
<Salajadin> crazy
<ActionParsnip> paul68: but if you backup the entire ~/.mozilla folder you can reinstate it anyplace
<Salajadin> lol that was unpredictable
<paul68> admin_masu3701: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/2410
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: no idea, ask paul68
<paul68> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<BigMoopies> I would be able to access my desktop to install from Live CDs right ?
<Salajadin> yep
<BigMoopies> ok
<BigMoopies> here goes
<deany> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<paul68> ActionParsnip: in your opinion is a fresh installation better then an upgrade? if you use the fresh install and you have a seperate home partition how does this effect the program files that can be found there?
<ActionParsnip> paul68: depends how much you've played with your system. If you've had stuff off and on and big services installed then taken off then it'll feel like a new system. Otherwise an upgrade can keep your existing settings and be less heartache
<Kartagis> where is jaunty changes file located?
<joaopinto> paul68, program files are not stored on the home directory
<ActionParsnip> paul68: i had to do a clean install of intrepid then upgrade to jaunty to get my video working as my CRT monitor wasnt returning modelines when asked
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: can be ;)
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, not from regular packages :P
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: wine apps are by default ;)
<paul68> ActionParsnip: in your homedrive you have for example ./eclipse to name one
<s0u][ight> when does jj get released?
<joaopinto> those are not real apps :P
<ActionParsnip> hehe
<ActionParsnip> paul68: yes, that is the config file for your user for that app
<ActionParsnip> paul68: you can even give it to other users but permissions and ownerships will need to be set
<ActionParsnip> s0u][ight: 2 days tops
<s0u][ight> thanks
<paul68> ActionParsnip: so I need to install all the apps again to make to config files work or am I wrong?
<admin_masu3701> paul68: so now that i have xmark, will have to go on the site to view my bookmarks?
<paul68> ActionParsnip: also what is the easiest way to install all the apps that I want in 1 shot is that feasable with a script so I just run the script for the next releases
<ActionParsnip> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<virtuelv_> I suddenly lost hardware acceleration, desktop effects and functions such as "rotate display" sometime during the last day
<virtuelv_> (Intel chipset)
<virtuelv_> are there open bugs on this, or anyone who's seen similar
<paul68> admin_masu3701: no you logon and you add your bookmarks like you used to, when you have more then 1 pc you install xmark on there to, you logon there aswell and each time you add a bookmark it will be syncronised on the server and later on on the first pc
<ActionParsnip> virtuelv_: what happens if you switch back to metacity / kwin then execute   compiz --replace   in a terminal
<paul68> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<admin_masu3701> paul: logon where?
<virtuelv_> ActionParsnip: nevermind, see this: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzIyMA
<virtuelv_> I don't see how shipping with ugly regressions in the RC is feasible
<paul68> admin_masu3701: you have in firefox under the tools menu the option xmarks where you can syncronise directly if you want
<paul68> admin_masu3701: when you installed xmarks you had to create a username and logon right?
<virtuelv> ActionParsnip: the driver is blacklisted
<ActionParsnip> virtuelv: nice, useful info (good job i dont use intel vga)
<ActionParsnip> virtuelv: and it is feasible as they are doing it now
<virtuelv> ActionParsnip: Which sounds certifiably insane, given that almost *every* netbook in existence suffers from it
<admin_masu3701> paul: so bookmark show in firefox and xmark site
<ActionParsnip> virtuelv: well it sounds known so i'm sure it'll get sorted when intel sort it
<virtuelv> ActionParsnip: Yes, and then what?  generally Canonical won't upgrade the driver between two releases, except for security patches
<ActionParsnip> virtuelv: go make noise at canonical to release it as soon as possible, or watch the intel site for updates
<ActionParsnip> personally i think intel should quit with the video chios and just make cpus
<peace> why?
<virtuelv> the intel-site alternative is not feasible for me, since I won't do out-of-band updates on my laptop
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip: got my intel i815 fixed in 9.04
<peace> intel chipset are good for  office
<peace> and cheaper
<ActionParsnip> peace: because ati and nvidia make them so much better, its like a plumber trying to fix your electric wiring
<ActionParsnip> peace: just do 1 thing and do it really well
<peace> bah
<peace> the world doesn't do that
<ActionParsnip> peace: can use an onboard nvidia chip for next to nothing
<peace> like apple... ibm and company
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: awesome dude :D
<thiebaude> i edited my xorg.conf file
<thiebaude> added Option "DRI" "other"
<paul68> admin_masu3701: just to be clear you install xmarks and then you had to restart firefox to finish installation  then when you launch firefox again its asking you for your credentials (username password). at this point its going to ask you what you want, and you make your selection.  when you are serving on the net with firefox and you want to create a new bookmark you just do it like you used to do. xmark will synchronise
<peace> thiebaude:hey what did you add?
<paul68> this info online and when you install firefox on a new pc you just install xmarks and you can download the previous stored bookmarks from the online server
<thiebaude> Option "DRI"  "other"
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: you are leet dude, everyone is terrified of xorg.conf, trying to phase it out and stuff
<thiebaude> and i have no performance problems at all, its just like old times
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: not so scary one you get to know it
<peace> thiebaude: could you paste your  xorg?
<thiebaude> i have been editing it for about 3 months
<peace> thiebaude: i have intel 945gm
<thiebaude> ok
<peace> the new driver is very nice on 2D but with 3d sucks ...
<peace> damned driver
<thiebaude> what is the command
<thiebaude> in the terminal
<peace> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<thiebaude> im just going to post it
<peace> thiebaude: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wirechief_>  thiebaude you can use pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   too
<thiebaude> ok
<virtuelv> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes#Performance%20regressions%20on%20Intel%20graphics%20cards
<virtuelv> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes#Performance%20regressions%20on%20Intel%20graphics%20cards
<faileas> hmm
 * faileas hadn't realised the x restart keycombo was disabled
<ActionParsnip> !nozap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nozap
<ActionParsnip> !zap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zap
<Tekno> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<thiebaude> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> thats it
<thiebaude> ok
<SupreamTacoBell> if I install Jaunty RC now, will I be able to get the differences of the RC and the final release by just updating packages ?
<faileas> that seems odd
<ActionParsnip> thanks Tekno
<SupreamTacoBell> tomorrow or whatever
<thiebaude> i never knew how to use pastebin
<faileas> SupreamTacoBell: yes
<faileas> assuming there's major changes ;)
<SupreamTacoBell> faileas: So I wont be have to download the CD ISO again ?
<fredrikw> no
<faileas> SupreamTacoBell: no
<SupreamTacoBell> faileas: just use apt-get update , blah blah.. install .. etc?
<fredrikw> im looking forward to karmic koala already :)
<SupreamTacoBell> OK
<faileas> SupreamTacoBell: yes
 * faileas did that with intrepid ;p
<ActionParsnip> SupreamTacoBell: when you upgrade you will upgrade into final, seamlessly
<thiebaude> the xorg.conf file is empty except in the options section of Device add "DRI"  "off"
<SupreamTacoBell> ActionParsnip: so there's no real reason for me not to install the RC version I just downloaded a moment ago
<wirechief_> thiebaude: well if you dont have pastebinit its a great tool easy to use (but needs to install it)
<thiebaude> ok
<SupreamTacoBell> ActionParsnip: right?
<faileas> SupreamTacoBell: other than the usual craveats about pre-release software ;)
<ActionParsnip> SupreamTacoBell: youcan if you want, if you have intrepid and are happy with it then theres no real reason to upgrade at all
<peace> quote ActionParsnip
<SupreamTacoBell> ActionParsnip: I am using 8.04
<SupreamTacoBell> ActionParsnip: I wanted the new XFCE
<thiebaude> installing pastebinit now
<joaopinto> SupreamTacoBell, the answer to your initial question is yes
<ActionParsnip> SupreamTacoBell: 8.04 is maintained for a while yet
<ActionParsnip> oic
<SupreamTacoBell> ActionParsnip: yeah but the new XFCE is prettier
<SupreamTacoBell> and I like prett
<SupreamTacoBell> y
<peace> so you have your answer SupreamTacoBell
<virtuelv> SupreamTacoBell: if you're using XFCE, you might also enjoy LXDE
<faileas> lxde is awesome ;p
<SupreamTacoBell> alright.  virtuelv: LXDE?
<SupreamTacoBell> virtuelv: I just don't like "Bog me down so firefox can hardly run on a 1.8 GHz dual core system"
<ActionParsnip> faileas: +1 for lxde
<faileas> SupreamTacoBell: I have xubuntu jaunty running on my PIII 733 w `128 mb ram ;p
<steveccc> apologies for those in #ubuntu who have just heard me ask this but are there any links to the new isos available so that automated downloads can be setup ahead of tomorrow?
<SupreamTacoBell> faileas: I thought about installing it on my P2
<virtuelv> SupreamTacoBell: then you'll enjoy LXDE far more
<faileas> ActionParsnip: I might give it another short when i can be bothered to
<thiebaude> where do i open pastebinit?
<virtuelv> after having tried it, I'd classify XFCE as heavyweight
<faileas> SupreamTacoBell: lxde is lighter than xfce
<wirechief_> thiebaude:  just right click it and use open
<ActionParsnip> virtuelv: could install flwm ;)
<SupreamTacoBell> faileas: how would I install that ?
<joaopinto> steveccc, this is the proper channel to talk about jaunty :P
<virtuelv> SupreamTacoBell: sudo apt-get install lxde
<SupreamTacoBell> virtuelv: how simple.
<faileas> what virtuelv said
<virtuelv> it'll draw in the necessary extensions itself
<faileas> ;)
<joaopinto> steveccc, no disadvantages, unless there was some critical bug on the RC installer, which I am not aware off
<wirechief_> thiebaude: if you right clik on it there are options
<virtuelv> the only caveat with LXDE is that some applications startup configuration needs to be modified
<steveccc> joaopinto: are you on 9.04 now then?
<wirechief_> http://pastebin.com/f21ef7b0a thats mine for testing stuff
<ActionParsnip> SupreamTacoBell: http://www.dacostabalboa.com/es/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/lxde.png
<SupreamTacoBell> virtuelv: and then I will be able to change the session at login to lxde as if I installed "ubuntu-desktop" for GNOME ?
<faileas> SupreamTacoBell: yup
<joaopinto> steveccc, at home, yes, right now at work, not :P
<SupreamTacoBell> ActionParsnip: lookes like a lighter version of "KDE" ?
<steveccc> joaopinto: is it a large improvement over 8.10 or just little improvements
<virtuelv> SupreamTacoBell: yes
<SupreamTacoBell> ActionParsnip/virtuelv does it make me want to rip my screen apart like KDE?
<SupreamTacoBell> and shoot it.. curse voodoo on it
<virtuelv> no
<virtuelv> and the file manager is a good bit better than thunar
<SupreamTacoBell> there's just something about KDE that made me want to tear the screen all apart
<joaopinto> steveccc, I wouldn't call it a large improvement release, but there are some significant benefits, like performance
<faileas> lol
<faileas> 3 or 4?
<SupreamTacoBell> virtuelv: can it view the 'network' ?
<virtuelv> SupreamTacoBell: no, LXDE is super-simple
<faileas> i loved 3. F needs more spit and polish
<SupreamTacoBell> virtuelv: like Thunar can't
<steveccc> joaopinto: performance in terms of gui speed or general disk / memory access etc
<SupreamTacoBell> 3
<virtuelv> SupreamTacoBell: unknown, because I've never tried, given that I just use sshfs for remote disks
<SupreamTacoBell> I haven't tried 4
<SandGorgon> SupreamTacoBell: try the skulpture theme and see if doesnt make things better -
<thiebaude> Section "Device"
<thiebaude> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<thiebaude>         Option          "DRI" "off"
<thiebaude> EndSection
<thiebaude> Section "Monitor"
<thiebaude> 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<thiebaude> EndSection
<thiebaude> Section "Screen"
<thiebaude> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<joaopinto> steveccc, general disk access, mostly because of the change to ext4
<thiebaude> 	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
<thiebaude> 	Device		"Configured Video Device"
<thiebaude> sorry
<SupreamTacoBell> virtuelv: I was having to use firefox and GNOME's nautulius or whatever
<joaopinto> and the boot speed also, because it had some major optimizations
<SupreamTacoBell> for smb://
<steveccc> joaopinto: is ext4 default on installation or optional?
<SupreamTacoBell> and so on
<joaopinto> steveccc, optional
<SandGorgon> thiebaude: i would suggest using pastebin for pasting a large piece of text
<steveccc> joaopinto: see i want to use that but converting my data ext3 partition to it does worry me a little - may run with it only on the operating system partitions for a while and see how it goes
<SupreamTacoBell> Anyway, right now I have hardy installed. and XP.  I guess I should back up everything from hardy, put it to the NTFS or external drives.. Give windows back all the data , then install Jaunty?
<ActionParsnip> SupreamTacoBell: its gtk based
<SupreamTacoBell> Or how would I go about that ?
<joaopinto> steveccc, I did a backup/restore
<karol^> anyone experienced slower 2d after switching to Intel UXA acceleration?
<joaopinto> steveccc, my concerns with ext4 are not higher than the regular disk failure concerns, so either I have backups because I care about the data, or I don't ;)
<steveccc> joaopinto: sorry yes i would do that too but i just meant long term reliability rather than loosing data on the upgrade
<ActionParsnip> SupreamTacoBell: when you reinstall set the home folder on its own partition
<joaopinto> steveccc, upgrading ext3 to ext4 does not provide the performance benefits from a new ext4 fs
<SupreamTacoBell> ActionParsnip: Ok.
<SupreamTacoBell> Speaking of that, do I want ext4?
<SupreamTacoBell> When I go to install Jaunty
<steveccc> joaopinto: i see your point and agree but i am just thinking that ext4 as it is new may have bugs where ext3 should be solid and all bugs ironed out by now - is that unfounded?
<virtuelv> SupreamTacoBell: no
<SupreamTacoBell> virtuelv: still crappy?
<virtuelv> you do not want ext4 until applications have stopped misbehaving
<SupreamTacoBell> amen
<thiebaude> sudo pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<steveccc> joaopinto: you mean you have to create ext4 from fresh to get the performance benefits ?
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: pastebinit doesnt need sudo for that as your user can read the file
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: you only need that if your user dioesnt have read access
<joaopinto> steveccc, yes, upgrading is possible, but will keep some ext3 related settings , unlike a fresh ext4 fs creation
<SupreamTacoBell> ActionParsnip: So I was correct though, I want to give everything back to the NTFS partition ?  Then resize it all back up, depending on what's free from the windows NTFS after giving it all back?
<SupreamTacoBell> ActionParsnip: another thing, how would I save myself trouble from having to go and using 'fixmbr' in XP's CD ?
<joaopinto> steveccc, well, if stability is your priority, yes, some problems were already identified and fixed with ext4 during Jaunty's development, and it's like to have rare bugs, just like ext3 had :P
<SupreamTacoBell> after giving all the partitions back to NTFS
<steveccc> joaopinto: i think i will install 9.04 on my os partitions then copy any data i want to keep temporarily over to that partition and then format and setup my new ext4 datab partition and then copy it over then.
<thiebaude> http://pastebin.com/m59c56460
<thiebaude> thats it
<thiebaude> true wirechief
<SandGorgon> have all the ext4 issues with KDE been resolved - the delayed allocation problem ?
<joaopinto> there is nothing like a long time and large user base for stability :)
<thiebaude> thanks everyone for helping me on that
<joaopinto> SandGorgon, I don't know about abything specific to KDE, there were some general cases in which files would be truncated in the event of a system crash
<SandGorgon> joaopinto, yup that's what ... are those fixed ?
<steveccc> i just hope the sound issues are resolved - the update on my desktop - when audio moved over to pulse audio killed all audio - hoping this wil be resolved in 9.04
<joaopinto> SandGorgon, I have read that there were some patches to work around those "problems" (since they could also be address at the application side), I think they are "fixed"
<joaopinto> steveccc, you can always test with a liveCD ;)
<steveccc> joaopinti: oh yes i will be :)
<steveccc> joaopinto: do you use gnome or xfce
<joaopinto> gnome
<steveccc> i like the thought of xfce for speed but not really used it so may give it a try on live cd
<joaopinto> I like xfce when the hw can't handle gnome :P
<Q-FUNK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/295536/comments/38
<Q-FUNK> could someone check this and tell me if adding those two lines would be acceptable?
<Q-FUNK> this apparmor+cups issue has been a show stopper for ages.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295536 in cups "cups-pdf fails bad status reported and no pdf created" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<space_cadet> so whats the word on the release date?
<eagles0513875> woot im excited guys jaunty comes out tomorrow
<space_cadet> yay
<space_cadet> now will my system upgrade me automatically
<space_cadet> ?
<eagles0513875> space_cadet: all you do is update like normal if there are any packages that need updates
<wirechief_> eagles0513875:  all  users are excited but those handling problems here are going be really busy for the next week
<space_cadet> actually, i'm thinking of just going for a clean install
<eagles0513875> wirechief_: hell ill be helping if i could program
<Dima> hey guys, who knows when is the launch time of 9.04?
<eagles0513875> space_cadet: then use unetbootin to create a bootable usb and install it off of that if you can if not youll have ot use cd on older hardware that doesnt usb boot
<Dima> it has to be today (but what time :()
<wirechief_> eagles0513875: just pointing newbies to the community howto docs will be a big help
<space_cadet> eagles0513875, that's what I do anyway
<eagles0513875> wirechief_: been working on closing old bugs on launch pad as of late
<eagles0513875> or new bugs that are from older releases like dapper and what not
<eagles0513875> wirechief_: does that help at all or not really closing old bugs
<wirechief_> eagles0513875: thats great... me too.. but closing old bugs doesnt help those that have not got all the fixes yet
<eagles0513875> wirechief_: well i would help by fixing bugs thing is i dont have much programming experience
<space_cadet> question:   is there support for 3 integrated speakers (laptop) yet?
<joaopinto> eagles0513875, it helps if you verify that they are fixed
<wirechief_> eagles0513875:  not to worry though, google is the best teacher
<eagles0513875> joaopinto: how does one do that just install the program and try it out
<eagles0513875> wirechief_: you have any recommended languages i should focus on
<joaopinto> eagles0513875, if there is a good description on how to reproduce the bug, yes, installing and testing should be enough
<wirechief_> eagles0513875: i would learn how scripts work first
<eagles0513875> wirechief_: bash scripting you mean
<space_cadet> scripting in general...  would be a plus
<eagles0513875> if people would mentor me i would help out gladly
<wirechief_> eagles0513875:  i started by just reading them and seeing how they work but best to learn from masters of them
<joaopinto> python would also be nice :P
<eagles0513875> ya
<space_cadet> maybe even c
<eagles0513875> i have dive into python that book in pdf once i finish my exams im gonna do it so i can get bug fixing
<eagles0513875> c/c++ python are on my to learn list
<joaopinto> c is a bit harder :P
<eagles0513875> need to do my first 2 exams of lpi
<eagles0513875> joaopinto: did java last yr so c/c++ im not finding that hard
<wirechief_> eagles0513875: i used sidux for about 4 months and they have fantastic scripts but the best ive found are in kanotix
<eagles0513875> syntax i need to get used to
 * space_cadet remembers the days when batch scripts were the big thing (ms-dos)
<joaopinto> C is not comparable to java, I am not talking about C++ :P
<eagles0513875> wirechief_:  joaopinto hop in kubuntu-offtopic we taking this channel offtopic
<jason_froebe> anyone else experiencing a memory leak with dolpin (kubunu 9.04) when viewing a folder that has video files?
<wirechief_> good idea
<jason_froebe> 32 bit
<eagles0513875> jason_froebe: i experience something that slows it down badly when trying to access files on a windows machine with smbfs and im on 64bit kubuntu
<eagles0513875> jason_froebe: i would recommend to file a bug and also try it out in konqueror see if you have the same issue
<space_cadet> so if I install the RC today, and the release is tomarrow, ...
<jason_froebe> eagles0513875 - I see the same on local disk as well as nfs & smbfs (cifs).  when looking at top, dolphin will take in excess of 1.8G of ram
<jason_froebe> thanks - will do
<eagles0513875> jason_froebe: havent seen that but i do notice its super sluggish compared to konqueror
<space_cadet> are there any big changes between the RC and the (pending)release
<eagles0513875> not that i know of i could be wrong
<eagles0513875> im still on the beta lol
<jason_froebe> was hoping it was just me ;-)
<eagles0513875> just been updating it daily and every few hrs
<joaopinto> space_cadet, you will get the updates tomorrow
<space_cadet> cool
<joaopinto> I mean, probably you will get those today, after installing, it is very unlikely that you get updates tomorrow, since most people will be partying :P
<space_cadet> lol
<space_cadet> grab the keg
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
 * genii hands BluesKaj a coffee
<BluesKaj> hey genii , thx , and a good morning to you :)
<genii> BluesKaj: Yer welcome, and good morning also
<shashi> Is 9.04 gold now ? Can i download it from some where ?
<Pitel> facepalm
<space_cadet> hmm
<space_cadet> see you guys on the jaunty side.
<Roland123> how to get sound working? intel corporation 82801 ( ich7 family )
<PartTimeJerk> I am running Jaunty 64 bit and am having trouble with my mouse (Logitech G5) will frequently stop working, I have tried another mouse (Razor Diamondback), and uplugging it and plugging it back in, but the only thing I've found to work is a full restart, please help
<magcius> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/119372/notify-osd-better.png <--- my notify-osd fork
<charlie-tca> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<charlie-tca> shashi: not yet. The release will be tomorrow
<tadeu_> guys, any known problem about upgrading 8.10 to 9.04 ?
<magcius> tadeu_, it all depends on your system configuration.
<PartTimeJerk> I am running Jaunty 64 bit and am having trouble with my mouse (Logitech G5) will frequently stop working, I have tried another mouse (Razor Diamondback), and uplugging it and plugging it back in, but the only thing I've found to work is a full restart, please help
<jtholmes> !please
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<tadeu_> magcius, well i have 8.10 in my laptop, with basic web development tools
<tadeu_> postgre, php, apache
<magcius> that should be fine for an upgrade
<PartTimeJerk> my mistake....
<Pici> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<Pici> tadeu_: The release notes are necessarily final, but they'll give you a good idea of what you can expect.
<tadeu_> nice, thanks
<Ventero> Hey there! Got a question: How can I get my panel to show up when I login? Since yesterday I have to start it manually with "gnome-panel" after logging in... :/
<Anyoseyo> I'm trying to boot 9.04 onto an external hd
<bercik> Hello!
<bercik> Is there any unofficial repos sources.list for Jaunty?
<bercik> Is there any unofficial repos sources.list for Jaunty?
<joaopinto> bercik, you should use the update-manager for the upgrade, it takes care of the sources.list changes for you
<bercik> joaopinto: i mean unofficial repos, non-free, private..
<ShackJack> bercik: Not sure what you mean by "unofficial" but you can check off the "multiverse" in Software sources for that kind of software, and certain projects will post their PPA so you can have the cutting edge stuff - gnome-do, banshee for example...
<bercik> ShackJack: i thnik multiverse is what i mean. My target is: have more avaible packages:)
<ShackJack> bercik: Gotcha... you can add Medibuntu repos et al... but it mostly depends on what your needs are... the multiverse should suit most ppl and then the program-specific repos for programs you have a particular interest in staying up to date with...
<bercik> ShackJack: There are not already built sources.lists similar to lists that could be added to previous versions?
<ShackJack> Not that I know of, but it's pretty trivial to add desired sources to your current list...
<bercik> thanks then:)
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> speaking of which
 * faileas needs to see if there's a virtualbox PUEL repo for jaunty ;)
<leohartx> is 9.04 out ?
<bercik> Tomorrow
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> not yet
<Morydd> what time/timezone does the new version usually go out?
<leohartx> as i see now, it's 23rh in US
<jtholmes> Morydd, believe it is UTC or UTC +-1
<bercik> Guys, whats the command to build deb package from source?
<Mint`> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<jtholmes> Morydd, the daily builds show -5 hours from what ever time is on the file
<Mint`> !topic | leohartx
<ubottu> leohartx: please see above
<ubstub> Hello I'm using an nvidia geforce 6200 and I'm getting a lot of artifacts on the screen
<leohartx> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Morydd> I'm trying to decide if I should keep looking for it today, or if I'll need to wait till Friday. :)
<ubstub> oh so I won't get support for jaunty?
<Mint`> !jaunty | ubstub
<ubottu> ubstub: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<jtholmes> Morydd, looking for the final release, today?
<Daemonus> what nvidia card you guys recommend to run a 1920x1200 res with compiz? cheers
<BluesKaj> ubstub , make sure you have the nvidia-glx-180 driver installed  for you card
<Morydd> jtholmes: well, it'll be the 23rd _somewhere_ when it's still the 22nd here. (US CDT)
<ubstub> BluesKaj, can I get that from synaptic?
<BluesKaj> yup
<ubstub> Thanks
<jtholmes> Morydd, what time zone are you in  ie  UTC  -+
<BluesKaj> np
<ubstub> BluesKaj, yes it's installed
<Morydd> +6 I think.
<ubstub> BluesKaj, is there a way I can disable effects? Maybe that will help
<Morydd> DST screws me up though Could be +5 right now.
<leohartx> i'm waitting for final release to create a stable local repository
<Morydd> oops -5
<charlie-tca> Morydd: and, it will probably not release until late in the day
<jtholmes> Morydd, well i dont think the release will be final much before you awake tomorrow
<Morydd> okay. Thanks.
<Morydd> Friday it is.
<jtholmes> Morydd, what flavor ubuntu kubuntu
<Morydd> kubuntu
<_bt> the Krap choice
<BluesKaj> ubstub , it might , i have the 7600GT and haven't seen many artifacts with effects enabled , altho I don't know how these 2 cards compare.
<jtholmes> Morydd, why dont you down load what is there now it wont change much then update on fri and save a lot of time
<ubstub> BluesKaj, how do I disable them? I don't see an option in nvidia x server settings
<leohartx> i dont like kubuntu
<Morydd> jtholmes: I have a history of having things fail in interesting and unique ways, so I prefer to wait till there's official support.
<leohartx> kubuntu remind me about windows
<faileas> leohartx: you do have two official windows managers, and one unofficial one
<faileas> er... three
<BluesKaj> ubstub, kmenu/applications/system/desktop effects
<leohartx> no, just one
<leohartx> gnome
<doleyb> lol i dont like non-k ubuntu, because it reminds me of mac.
<faileas> leohartx: wierdly enough, gnome's default, and xfce remind me of when i messed around with mac OS *
<faileas> leohartx: xubuntu is also officially supported
<ubstub> I'm on Gnome
<BluesKaj> ubstub ,on kubuntu , dunno what it is on gnome
<faileas> i'm on kubuntu on one box, and xfce on another
<leohartx> yeah, gnome make linux unique
<jtholmes> Morydd, good  4 u, hope all goes well
<faileas> (ok, so i also dualboot XP and 2000 on those boxen. But thats cause almost all my non server boxen are dualboot ;p)
<jtholmes> Morydd, btw we all have that particular problem of unique failures etc. :)
<Morydd> jtholmes: if I had a dollar for every time I'd gone looking for answers and gotten "I have no idea how that would happen" I'd be moderately more wealthy. It's fun.
<ubstub> ok got it. It seems to help. Thanks BluesKaj
<faileas> Morydd: ever had a problem randomly dissappear? ;p
<jtholmes> Morydd, same here
<Morydd> frequently.
<jtholmes> abundantly frequent
<BluesKaj> ubstub, np, hope it does :)
<Vissud> I'm trying to do an update-manager -d
<Vissud> and when it does it's calculations, it says it has 153 packages to uninstall, and 1 toinstall, 103 total to d/l
<Daisuke-Ido> are you already running jaunty beta?
<Vissud> 103k to d/l
<Vissud> no, I'm on ibext
<Vissud> ibex
<Daisuke-Ido> yeah, that doesn't sound right :(  anyone else have any ideas?
<mvo> Vissud: could you make /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log available somewhere?
<Vissud> oh, heh, never thought to look thee..one sec
<Vissud> 2009-04-22 09:56:44,612 DEBUG Upgradable, but held- back:
<Vissud> does that mean anything?
<Vissud> and yeah,i can upload the file somewhere
<Vissud> well, nm, lemme, just upload it
<Roland123> how to get sound working after Jaunty upgrade? intel ICH7 family
<bouma> can anyone tell me if im going to have problems with an intel x4500hd video
<bouma> card in my laptop
<askand> Is anyone in here able to freeze their computer eith the command "strace gedit" ?
<Vissud> mvo: http://www.shanebrady.com/main.log.gz
<bouma> am i better of sticking to 8.10, ... i am hoping for performance increase actually. but i would really like to hear from someone that has already tested it
<Valen1> anybody know when the "offical" release *time* is?
<Valen1> its meant to come out today
<Mint`> !topic | Valen1
<ubottu> Valen1: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<charlie-tca> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<charlie-tca> Valen1: no
<ribo> is there a reason why janunty doesn't have openssl 0.9.8k?
<Valen1> thats all nice but it doesn't really answer the question
<Mint`> soon Valen1
<Vissud> hmm
<Vissud> nothing stickes out of me at the logs
<Valen1> I gathered, just got fed up with the state of my current system, was about to Dl the RC but saw the "offical" release is due
<jbroome> Valen1: get the RC and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade after the release
<SandGorgon> so is this going to be a Karmic discussion from tomorrow?
<jbroome> SandGorgon: this chan usually closes for a week or so after the +1 is released
<Vissud> mvo, any ideas?
<Daisuke-Ido> Valen1: you're definitely best doing RC today since as always, servers will be pummelled at release
<Pici> SandGorgon: No, the channel will be closed until Karmic begins developing.
<charlie-tca> <Valen1> anybody know when the "offical" release *time* is?
<charlie-tca> answer, no
<charlie-tca> Seems very direct as an answer
<Valen> from you yes, the !topic however wasn't paticularly helpfull
<mvo> Vissud: it looks like there is a jaunty universe entry in your sources.list already
<bouma> from what ive read the intel video issues wont be fixed until 9.10 ?? is this true :(
<mvo> Vissud: its definitely a strange looking one
<charlie-tca> You could grab the daily image, which will actually become the final
<charlie-tca> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Vissud> mvo, yeah, I think did something to get the latest nvidia driver
<Vissud> i guess I can just rmove that and see what happenes
<SandGorgon> how do I use rsync to update from RC iso ?
<charlie-tca> bouma: I think that is as correct as known right now.
<joaopinto> SandGorgon, rsync source target , where source=url to the final iso, target= your local rc iso filename
<Valen> probably best to wait i spose
<charlie-tca> It will not fixed in Jaunty final release, at least
<bouma> charlie-tca: thats sad.. do you have intel hardware ? im trying to find out if i will be affected
<bouma> charlie-tca: i mean intel video hardware
<charlie-tca> I killed that machine
<charlie-tca> SandGorgon: for the alternate cd: rsync -tzhhP rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily/20090420.1/jaunty-alternate-i386.iso .
<macvr> Valen: by this time tomorrow jaunty will definately be released...
<Daemonus> due at GMT+02:00
<faileas> er?
<mvo> Vissud: the apt.log file might have some more clues, but from what I can see now its a mixture between intrepid/jaunty. but its not doing a good job calculating the upgrade, some stuff like totem or python-xapaian ends up in the remove list
<faileas> GMT+2 is a timezone...
<SandGorgon> charlie-tca: I use the desktop ISO ... i suppose I just have to change the name of the iso
<Daemonus> well yeah 12am gtm+2
<Vissud> does Skype work better in jaunty? :)
<charlie-tca> rsync -tzhhP rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/current/jaunty-desktop-amd64.iso .
<Vissud> bleh, did the same thing again
<charlie-tca> change the amd64 to i386 if 32-bit
<charlie-tca> SandGorgon: and don't forget the dot at the end
<Valen> wonder if its worth going to 64bit on the desktop now
<SandGorgon> charlie-tca, thanks
<charlie-tca> Valen: depends on the amount of ram, since 32bit sees 3.2GB.
<Valen> running 64bit on my server/tv
<Valen> only got 2gb in the desktop
<Valen> 6Gb in the server (hence the 64 bit)
<charlie-tca> Probably be about the same then.
<Valen> still seem to be be plenty of issues with flash and the like on the 64 bit platform
<Valen> any better in 9.04?
<piksi> i'm not having any particular issues with flash on 64bit, haven't had for a long time. only some minor glitches here and there
<_g0tmi1k_> What time 2morra is 9.04 out?
<Pici> _g0tmi1k_: When its done.
<_g0tmi1k_> ... :(
<Paavi2_0> might be 11.59pm
<Paavi2_0> or might be 6am
<_g0tmi1k_> so its still been updated...like...right now?
<Vissud> bleh
<Vissud> will not upgrade properly
<Vissud> Valen, you need to use the 64 bit flash directly from Adobe
<Paavi2_0> well, there are still some bugs on release candidate and they have to be solved first
<Vissud> the nspluginwrapper is awful
<Valen> oh i didn't know they had a native 64 bit flash
<piksi> it's beta
<Vissud> it's still alpha
<Vissud> oh, beta now? cool
<Valen> nspluginwrapper is really really crap lol
<piksi> Valen: nah, you were right it's not even beta :->
<Valen> I'll have to stick that on my tv computer
<Daisuke-Ido> but it works pretty well
<piksi> s/Valen/Vissud/
<Daisuke-Ido> i haven't had any firefox crashes with it
<Pici> Its actually technally a Release Candidate, but whatever.
<Valen> at the moment i cant order pizza on the tv computer :-<
<piksi> surprisingly it has worked pretty well compared to wrapped 32bit
<MarcN> I did it a few days ago, but forgot the magic command to upgrade to Jaunty RC.
<Valen> the pizza site kills flash
<Daisuke-Ido> Pici: flash 10 64-bit?  it's still considered alpha according to adobe
<Pici> Daisuke-Ido: Oh.
<Vissud> even in alpha, it kicks nspluginwrapper's ass
<Daisuke-Ido> but most importantly, it works :D
<Valen> know any "how to"'s on the install that worked well?
<Valen> just off hand
<Halow> Ordering pizza from your TV...
<Peace-> hi
<Valen> i run mythbuntu on my "server"
<Halow> Yeah, it just sounds so crazy. :)
<Valen> the pizza place has some giant crappy flash based application thing to do the order with
<Pici> Daisuke-Ido: I thought you meant Jaunty
<Valen> worlds most pointless and irritating use of flash ever
<Peace-> Valen: i don't use flash to see the video
<Valen> its not a video, its an online ordering system
<Valen> hmm given that I might try 64 bit for the desktop
<MarcN> How do I upgrade to Jaunty/RC?  I did it on my other laptop, but do-release-upgrade -d nor update-manager -d
<Peace-> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<bercik> Could some open ati driver user paste me a xorg.conf please?
<noqq> ok, I like Ubuntu, but it's just not suitable for my netbook. How do I uninstall?
<Peace-> noqq: have you tried eeebuntu?
<jbroome> noqq: you don't really uninstall, you install something else on top of it
<Peace-> noqq: that's is for eeepc
<pwnguin> noqq: im assuming you tried the netbook packages in ubuntu?
<faileas> noqq: are you dualbooting?
<MarcN> Peace-: that will work in a few days, but to upgrade today to RC?
<Valen> eeexubuntu is pretty nice
<Valen> lightish
<Valen> IF your after a really fast boot and your netbook has SSE3 support take a look at moblin
<Valen> ~5 second boot
<jbroome> MarcN: if you're keeping uptodate with apt-get update, you're running the same stuff the rc has
<Peace-> MarcN: well i dunno because i am on xD kubuntu 9.04 from alpha4
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<dt3k> when exactly will the update for 9.04 final become available?
<Pici> When its done.
<dt3k> Amazing answer
<MarcN> Peace-: I've got intrepid and want to upgrade my 2nd laptop to Jaunty/RC.  More than just editing /etc/apt/sources.list.
<BluesKaj> hmmm, I think the devs should be careful with advising the dist-upgrade command , it's broken some setups lately
<jbroome> thanks Pici
<macvr> bercik: did u upgrade from intrepid or hardy?
<eper3z> hey dudes, how do i add jaunty to my grub list?
<bercik> macvr: fresh install
<BluesKaj> aptitude safe-upgrade is more recent and obviously meant to be safer
<olejl> Is this the recommended approach if I want to install latest fglrx drivers https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Install%20from%20ati.com%20(latest%20version%20of%20drivers)?
<jbroome> dt3k: that's the only correct answer right now
<Ventero> How do I get my Gnome-panels to start up automatically when I login? :/
<macvr> bercik: previous version u have used? xorg.conf is not used  now
<bercik> macvr: i never used Ubuntu, Gentoo was before
<olejl> eper3z: Try this: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<bercik> macvr: what is used if not xorg.conf=
<macvr> bercik: i'll just paste my xorg... whats the problm anyway?
<olejl> eper3z: or maybe this is better: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<bercik> macvr: i got very poor performance
<SheeEttin> is there a known problem where (under KDE) after one tries to log in, it just leaves you at the log-in background?
<SheeEttin> i.e. it never switches over to the user session?
<macvr> bercik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/155984/ <<< fglrx aint yet supported for my laptop...
<bercik> macvr: so whats Your video card? thanks for paste
<macvr> bercik: mobility x1400 ... but even with this ati driver, everything works, compiz with full effects,
<bercik> macvr: x1400 is brand new, not?
<Pici> bercik: No, its a few years old.
<bercik> Pici: thank
<macvr> bercik: its i think about 2-3yrs old
<thiebaude> hi Pici
<bercik> macvr: You want to know my problem? Ati has just called my x30 legacy :P its unsupported so i cannot use fglrx with Xorg.16 lol
<bercik> 1.6*
<macvr> bercik: install 8.10, it has fglrx
<bercik> macvr: but i want Jaunty lol
<kungpowza> ati is the worst
<noqq> Hey, I had a lagspike.. big one. I was asking about how to uninstall Ubuntu. To the people who asked me question; I have Dual Boot, I did not try the Netbook version.
<macvr> bercik:  then u could do a upgrade
<bercik> kungpowza: yes
<pacejr> bercik: it's a bummer, right? and all the new -ati work isn't going to hit ubuntu until 9.10 or 10.4
<bercik> macvr: using Linux is complicated. Old card= shit support
<macvr> pacejr: 10.4!!!!!!!!
<Ventero> Anyone got an idea about my panel-problem? :/
<eper3z> ok, so i have gparted open but dont know how to add jaunty to grub list
<noqq> !uninstall
<ubottu> To learn how to uninstall applications in Ubuntu - please visit http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-delete-remove-software-using-apt-get-command/
<charlie-tca> bercik: I still run a PII and PIII using Xubuntu
<bercik> charlie-tca: couse its supported and works
<charlie-tca> It is very old, though
<bercik> I wanted to play some game using Wine but i cannot couse i have to use fglrx
<charlie-tca> That's not linux, that is ATI's fault
<bercik> i know. becouse will not support my card anymore
<macvr> bercik: i think if u upgrade from an 8.10 install, to 9.04 u can use the fglrx... i not sure about this., but there is something int the last line of the know issues about this, it says do not select the new driver or something...
<pacejr> macvr: i'm hoping it will be in place by 9.10. i think the mesa bits will be in place, but the kernel bits won't be going in until 2.6.31
<charlie-tca> ubuntu is doing everything they can to try and support those old ati cards
<pacejr> and 2.6.31 might not make it into karmic
<miracle2k> If I want to run OpenVZ on jaunty, what is my best option? Is there a PPA for the kernel maybe?
<macvr> pacejr: u are using ati too?
<WNz> Hey everyone. Is Jaunty being released at midnight or later in the day?
<jbroome> WNz: no  specific time.  it's released when it's released
<WNz> ok
<WNz> i'm excited about it :)
<eper3z> how do i add jaunt to my grub list
<faileas> eper3z: it should be automatic when you install i'd think
<WNz> eper3z: It should automatically add it...
<eper3z> it didnt
<whattey> how did u upgrade? ;o
<eper3z> i put in usb stick
<eper3z> chose first partition option
<mphill> miracle2k: i know there are debian repos that work
<eper3z> it got installed on my secondary hd
<noqq> Can someone help me with uninstalling Ubuntu?
<thiebaude> whattey: update-manager -d
<eper3z> seperate from my 8.10 install
<thiebaude> and other ways
<WNz> noqq: now why would you want to do that? :p
<Valen> its kind of hard to "uninstall"
<Trunkz> does anyone know if jaunty supports ps3vram as swap?
<Trunkz> i.e. the ps3vram patch.
<WNz> noqq: Easiest to just delete the partition or reformat it
<Valen> its an operating system not an application
<jbroome> noqq: like i said before you either need to reinstall or delete that partition
<jbroome> and grow out the one for the other os
<hifi> will a dvd boot if you burn a 700MB CD-R ISO into it?
<noqq> WNz: Will that not make things corrupted, like files in the registry?
<Trunkz> hifi: yes
<eper3z> come on dude
<eper3z> s
<eper3z> help me
<eper3z> :)
<jbroome> hifi: yes, you just waste 3 GB of space
<Trunkz> anyone?
<thiebaude> hifi: if its burned correctly
<WNz> noqq: what? You are thinking winblows
<hifi> I'm actually wasting almost all of it
<Trunkz> ps3vram working on 9.04?
<noqq> jbroome: I told to you guys I had a lagspike, so I did not receive any messages
<vvk-> what should be the best way to get tor (and only tor) running with Jaunty? https://wiki.torproject.org/noreply/TheOnionRouter/TorOnDebian - no jaunty packages available.
<hifi> thiebaude: a normal iso burn will work?
<thiebaude> hifi: it should
<hifi> I have never burned dvd's and I have a stack of them and don't want to waste good CD-R discs ;)
<noqq> WNz: Iḿ having dual boot now, so do I reformat the partition in Windows?
<jbroome> hifi: it'll work fine, just a waste of space
<thiebaude> hifi: yea, i dont even burn cd's
<macvr> eper3z: u actually have to set the BIOS to load the ext drive before the primary hard drive
<whattey> dvdrw's <3
<hifi> I'm just lazy to make a bootable usb stick to netinstall jaunty...
<hifi> mini.iso o/
<macvr> eper3z: grub is not involved... grub only lists the OS in that particular drive
<Trunkz> eh
<Trunkz> anyways
<WNz> noqq: never ever ever mess with partitions in winblows
<WNz> that's a bad situation waiting to happen
<Trunkz> Does anyone here know if ps3vram is supported in 9.04? :)
<Trunkz> So I can go ahead and install jaunty
<noqq> WNz: Then how do I reformat the partition? Just GParted in in Ubuntu?
<WNz> noqq: pop in a ubuntu livecd and use the partition editor
<WNz> yes
<WNz> what is your goal?
<noqq> WNz: I don got a livecd, however, I do got usb with 9.04 on it, that I can run live,. is it the same?
<jbroome> Trunkz: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cell/2009-March/000346.html seems to indicate yes
<Trunkz> awesome :)
<macvr> noqq: usb will work, the same way as live cd too
<WNz> noqq: will accomplish the same task
<WNz> noqq: but what are you trying to achieve?
<jbroome> Trunkz: found that on google.. i actually had no idea what ps3vram was.
<noqq> WNz: Well, I don want to disrepect Ubuntu, it's just not really working smooth at a netbook.
<noqq> WNz: On PC though, it's a great piece of art.
<ghabit> Hello. Will be ubuntu-9.04-rc changed or just renamed as release?
<Trunkz> jbroome: i'm a google noob
<Trunkz> mucho appreciated
<Peace-> hey guys i have solved be troubles with intel and kubuntu 9.04
<Trunkz> Now I dont know whether or not to get the RC
<Trunkz> or wait till tomorow and get the actual release xD
<Peace-> now i got the old dirver and it works fine
<WNz> noqq: ah. get the ubuntu netbook remix
<Trunkz> I only have one DVD.. which is a pain
<jbroome> Trunkz: i used ps3vram jaunty as my search term
<WNz> noqq: it's specifically designed to take advantage of netbooks
<Trunkz> Is it still possible to do a net install?
<noqq> WNz: I dont understand how to recieve it. I did update-manger -d.
<danbhfive> !unr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unr
<thiebaude> noqq: update manager should come up
<noqq> thiebaude: ye, and I checked for updates, 78 came up and I all installed them.
<AlexFera> Why do i hear, sometime, static when someone logins in pidgin? i use ubuntu 9.04
<macvr> noqq:  did u install ubuntu or the net boot remix?
<macvr> book^
<WNz> AlexFera: alsa or oss?
<noqq> macvr: Ubuntu, because I couldn get the .img writing part done
<jbroome> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<AlexFera> alsa
<WNz> noqq: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR
<macvr> noqq: ubuntu neds higher system specs than netbook remix.. so hence it is bound to be slower, u should use UNR that is optimized for netbooks
<Trunkz> Does ubuntu still support net installs? (using one dvd, and fetching the 'packages' from a mirror)
<Trunkz> I remember doing this back in the 6.xx days
<Halow> Trunkz: You'll want to find the minimal CD.
<Halow> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Trunkz> wohoooo xD
<Trunkz> according to that site
<Trunkz> the only one for the PS3 (Cell?) is 7.10
<Trunkz> would that not be able to get the newer releases anyways?
<Halow> It might be using 7.10's repos... Hm. I haven't used it in a while, and on a regular desktop that was being a real pain to install on, even with the alternate CD.
<jbroome> yeah if you have the DVD you've got all the packages there.
<Trunkz> hmm.
<jbroome> Trunkz: the ps3 jaunty RC is out there, i saw it earlier in the week
<Trunkz> ya I know its out
<Trunkz> :P
<Trunkz> But I only have one DVD.
<WNz> well ok i'm done here
<WNz> bye guy
<WNz> guys*
<Vissud> bleh, even the cdrom doesn't seem to work for me
<Vissud> guess I'm going to have to just do a clean install *sigh*
<yoritomo> hello all
<yoritomo> when the final jaunty will be relaeased, what would i need to do from my beta version? just a normal update ? or need to make a version update like i did from 8.10 to 9.04 beta ?
<jbroome> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<thalias09> A question to the development process of Jaunty: The code of Jaunty is "frozen" until the release - tomorrow - , right? So, do the devs take patches for Jaunty after the release even if the patches are not security - or similar important - patches?
<danbhfive> thalias09: its a judgement call.  Just file a bug report, and file against karma and jaunty-backports, and see what happens
<AlabamaHit> what time zone is ubuntu on? I'm so excited on th new realse :) just wondering what time zone so i know when it would be relased.
<thalias09> GMT+666
<nemo> heh
<rconan> AlabamaHit: it isn't done at any specific time... releases are made when they are ready. be patient
<SuPeRhAm> 8.10 was few days overdue last time ;)
<bercik> Somebody of You tried "ati" driver with games on WIne?
<noqq> How to get ubuntu netbook remix when I already got 9.04 installed on my nettbook?
<Vissud> does this mean anything to anyone:  guessing 'ubuntu-desktop' as missing meta-pkg
<Vissud> even though it's installed?
<jbroome> noqq: the ubuntu-netbook-remix package might do what you're looking for
<thalias09> The flavors of Ubuntu have meta-packages with similar names - for example Ubuntu is "ubuntu-desktop" - . Installing in the debootstrap chroot the meta-package "ubuntu-desktop" gives you what is on the Live CD
<thalias09> noqq, So with the above : Installing in the debootstrap chroot the "ubuntu-netbook-remix" meta-package gives you this flavor of Ubuntu
<Andy80> I was trying to test Jaunty on my Asus EeePC 901, but it doesn't work :( I've tried two versions: the NBR and normal desktop edition. With the .img of NBR I wasn't able to create a working SD card (I tried using ImageWriter and dd ), every time I get errors. I'm able to create a bootable SD with Desktop .iso and "USB Startup Disk Creator", but after 4-5 seconds, while is booting, I got prompted in a busybox shell....
<Andy80> any idea?
<pwnguin> thalias09: except, you really need openGL for the clutter UI
<thalias09> pwnguin, ???
<pwnguin> the netbook remix
<pwnguin> uses netbook-launcher
<pwnguin> which uses clutter
<pwnguin> which uses opengl
<pwnguin> i think you can work out a three level implication
<thalias09> Jo, man , I can check the three level deal
<Alexia_Death> flash sound is gone again:(
<CrocoJet> is possible enable and disable open-ssh via "gnome-session-properties" ?
<steveire> Hi. Does anyone know about the netbook remix? Apart from different interface, what is different in it?
<deany> how do you stop thiumbnails being cached?  i have previews all off in nautilus, but viewing images in eye of gnome uses .thumbnails to store them
<Yellow_Fuzzy> steveire: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR
<jbroome> steveire: http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/unr
<darkvertex> is it out yet?
<Ventero> Anybody knows how I can get my Gnome panel to automatically start when I log in?
<jtholmes> darkvertex, do you mean the final release?
<darkvertex> jtholmes: yes.
<jtholmes> darkvertex, supposedly tomorrow sometime the RC that is there now is going to be very very close
<bercik> Guys, what sould glxinfo say about vendor if i use "ati" drivers?
<darkvertex> jtholmes: that's great, thanks. can;t wait to try :)
<jtholmes> darkvertex, have fun come back here w/problems
<danbhfive> will the jaunty UNR image wipe your harddrive?  or is that warning only for Hardy?
<jtholmes> danbhfive, i might be able to answer your question if i knew what UNR was
<danbhfive> jtholmes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR#The%20Easy%20(recommended)%20way
<DG190751> UNR=Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<steveire> Yellow_Fuzzy: jbroome: Those only mention interface changes. Surely there's some under the hood changes as well to improve boot time, power etc?
<steveire> Does it use the exact same kernel/filesystem as the dektop edition?
<bronson> Why does Ubuntu require me to log out and log back in every time I change the screen resolution?
<bronson> What is this, Windows?
<bronson> s/Ubuntu/Jaunty/
<jtholmes> danbhfive, well now that i know what unr is i know i cannot answer your question lets see if anyone else chimes in
<bronson> steveire, I didn't see the question, server vs desktop?
<bronson> if so, it's a different kernel.  more optomized for throughput at the expense of latency (responsiveness)
<bronson> few other changes too but you'd probably never notice.
<danbhfive> !lpia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lpia
<steveire> bronson: Nope, the question was netbook remix vs desktop edition..
<Pici> lpia = low power Intel architectural
<charlie-tca> bronson: logout/login is not the same as a system restart. It just restarts Xorg
<campee> has anyone had issues with changing their screen resolution? mine was set to the max resolution, 1600x1050, and then i changed it to 1024x768. now i can't change it to anything other than 1024x768. i even tried deleting my xorg.conf file, which i saw was updated with a "virtual resolution" entry
<Pici> er, ural/ure
<steveire> I can only find info about the ui differences, but no one can tell me if there's any under the hood differences too.
<campee> i have an intel 845 vid card in an intel mac mini, btw
<danbhfive> Pici: yeah, I found that out on google.  I was hoping the factoid would tell me what distros are compiled with lpia support.  That, I couldn't quite figure out on google
<porter1> Anyone having severe Firefox rendering issues?
<campee> not I
<charlie-tca> danbhfive: Ubuntu alternate has lpia support
<campee> so, i'm looking at the topic.. will the version of Jaunty that's released tomorrow break my system as well? :)
<Volkodav> of course it will lol\
<charlie-tca> I'll take that back, there is an ubuntu alternate-lpia.iso
<campee> oh, fun
<danbhfive> charlie-tca: hmmm, I'm kinda hoping they have an UNR-lpia, since that's what makes the most sense for my eee.  I would think thats what makes the most sense for allot of netbooks out there.
<chocobanana> I everyone!!!!
<chocobanana> can somebody tell me, if one installs Ubuntu 9.04 RC1, do you need to reinstall when the final version comes out to get all proper or this is nonsense?
<vart_> campee: I had issues with the VirtualDesctop - some files were modified in the home directory, I just removed all hidden files that I thought could be relevant - and after restart of X it started with the default setting. Took some time to reconfigure it to my likings, but at least it works now as before
<bronson> charlie-tca, there's no difference in my book.
<campee> chocobanana: good question
<bronson> You have to close all windows and stop everything you're doing.
<campee> vart_: any idea what the diretory name was?
<goshawk> hi, with the lastest jaunty kernel i get a unable to handle kernel NULL pointer reference and my computer get frozen http://pastebin.ca/1399841
<chocobanana> campee: thanks, ehehehe
<goshawk> am i the onluy one having it?
<charlie-tca> If there is difference, why have two iso's?
<bronson> It's a reboot of the desktop.
<campee> i haven't had that issue, goshawk
<charlie-tca> chocobanana: as long as you run updates, it will be the same
<charlie-tca> chocobanana: you will not have to install the final version.
<chocobanana> charlie-tca: great! so that also means there's no need to change any configuration files or take any other procedure?
<bronson> Anyone know why changing screen resolution now requires logout/login every time?
<bronson> It's incredibly annoying.
<campee> bronson: YES
<campee> bronson: and in my case, it doesn't even work!
<manpoole> when I hit shutdown in ubuntu jaunty and click shutdown during the thirty second countdown the computer seems to instantly turn off....
<bronson> It's a huge regression.
<bronson> Will Jaunty ship like this?
<vart_> campee: I haven't figured out exactly what caused the problem - deleted some subfolders in ~/.config, deleted ~/.gnome* etc like this just scanned all hidden files in home folder and guessed what could be relevant
<manpoole> surely it cannot shut down that quick?
<campee> bronson: hope not, but don't know
<charlie-tca> bronson: sorry, mixed my messages up
<manpoole> anyone have that?
<chocobanana> bronson: does it change the resolution only after logging out and back in or does it change immediately but asks you for logging out and in again (this is what happens to me...)?
<manpoole> when i click shut down it seems to instantly power off its within a few seconds
<manpoole> is that a bug or just extremely fast?
<chocobanana> manpoole: Jaunty shuts down here extremely fast, so it's probably ok
<chocobanana> manpoole: you may want to fsck your hdd to double check if nothing wrong is there
<sammy> df -h
<sammy> whoops
<hallowname> hi, im on a 200m card. works great. somehow. it used to need fglrx :? now i dont kno what driver im using on jaunty. just worked. problem: cant get to tty1. tips?
<jeffreyf> When exactly will Jaunty be released...I know it is 4/23, but at what time is it scheduled to "go live"
<thiebaude> jeffreyf: i heard 1pm london time
<_stink_> i want to try the jaunty daily image for the netbook remix.  the wiki page has this warning for *Hardy*: *WARNING. INSTALLING THIS IMAGE WILL DELETE ALL THE CONTENTS OF YOUR HARD DRIVE.*  Does this hold for the jaunty images?  I would expect it to act like a normal installer - i have other partitions i don't want to ruin.
<danbhfive> jeffreyf: no one knows
<thalias09> only beliefs
<Daisuke-Ido> seems a little odd, i haven't had any updates in a couple days (been checking daily since installing the beta)
<hallowname> _stink_: read its source :) mount the img, pull out its squashfs, mount that, and read exactly what voodoo the installer does. or ask the ppl tho made it maybe?
<jeffreyf> Thanks.......I guess it is ready once it is ready then.....sometime on 4/23
<hallowname> how can i see what video driver im using? once upon a time i would have 'nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf' ;p
<danbhfive> hallowname: lshw -C video
<hallowname> danbhfive: thanks
<hallowname> danbhfive: that doesnt tell the driver tho
<thiebaude> hallowname: what video card does your computer have?
<danbhfive> hallowname: are you sure?
<hallowname> thiebaude: xpress 200m
<hallowname> danbhfive: yup :)
<danbhfive> hallowname: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit <(lshw -C video)
<hallowname> thiebaude: stupid mobile ati radeon =/
<thiebaude> ok
<bronson> chocobanana, sorry, afk.
<bronson> It doesn't change resolution.  It says, "You must log out and log back in"
<bronson> So I close all windows, save all documents, log out and back in, and I still get the old resolution.
<hallowname> danbhfive: http://pastebin.ca/1399863
<chocobanana> bronson: which graphics card?
<bronson> So I open Display Prefs again and select the new res again, and THEN it works.
<bronson> chocobanana, it works like this on both my ATI desktop and my Intel GMA4500 laptop.
<danbhfive> hallowname: hmph, you are correct
<chocobanana> hallowname: on a terminal, type "glxinfo" and look for "OpenGL vendor string" in the output
<hallowname> danbhfive: once upon a time, fglrx would let me access tty1 when 'ati' and 'radeon' wouldnt. now i dont know what im using ;p
<chocobanana> bronson: which ATI card?
<hallowname> chocobanana: one sec
<bronson> I think logout-login happens every time when going from a smaller res to big.  Going from big to small doesn't seem to require it.
<bronson> chocobanana, Radeon 3650
<hallowname> chocobanana: DRI R300 Project
<chocobanana> bronson: for that card, fglrx CCCPanel is more reliable for dual screen configuring
<chocobanana> hallowname: you're using xorg's radeon driver
<hallowname> chocobanana: thank you :)
<bronson> chocobanana, I'm using the open source driver.
<hallowname> this card used to need fglrx for 3d. thats cool. tty1 would be nice tho ;p
<bronson> the fgl driver crashes on hibernate
<chocobanana> hallowname: that's weird... but familiar at the same time
<chocobanana> bronson: your best bet for dual monitor support is the fglrx driver
<chocobanana> bronson: as for the intel card, maybe it is too recent? I would google dual screen x4500 ubuntu
<jmichaelx> i just finished upgrading to kubuntu jaunty from intrepid, but when i log in, i have no panel, no folder-view desktop, etc. could anyone tell me what i need to do to get them to show up?
<oobe> im using 9.04 beta each version of ubuntu changes how things are configured and for some reason even though i setup sysfsutils and added the value 25 in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ondemand/up_threshold kubuntu 9.04 thinks its ok to keep my cpu limtied 1000 MHz even when playing back HD content transcoding or compilling software
<hifi> anyone using multiple X screens in dualhead?
<chocobanana> hallowname: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=443526
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 443526 in xorg-x11-drv-ati "tty[1-6] don't work on Toshiba laptop with radeon driver" [Medium,Closed: wontfix]
<Mikaeln> I've just tried the live cd of jaunty, and it seamed to work fine.. so I installed the system. But after I logged in to the system, the system "hangs".. I get a black background, and a moveable mousepointer.. but nothing more... any suggestions? =)
<bronson> chocobanana, each machine is single monitor.
<bronson> they both require logout/login though.
<bercik> I have got some problem with ati open.source driver. It runs very slow even in ExtremeTuxRacer :P
<bronson> I'm surprised that campee is the only other guy that sees this...   You guys never change screen res?
<chocobanana> bronson: oh! damn! I thought your problem was enabling/disabling a 2nd screen... So it is just changing the resolution...
<chocobanana> bronson: lemme try here
<oobe> im using 9.04 beta each version of ubuntu changes how things are configured and for some reason even though i setup sysfsutils and added the value 25 in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ondemand/up_threshold kubuntu 9.04 thinks its ok to keep my cpu limtied 1000 MHz even when playing back HD content transcoding or compilling software
<Guest12872> how do I install the nvidia driver?
<chocobanana> bronson: I think I just had the same problem. Lowering the resolution is no problem. Increasing asks for loggin out and in. After logging in, resolution didn't go up. I had to increase it again and it worked. Then I lowered - it worked. Then I quit the resolution app and opened and increased the resolution and it worked. Can you try this?
<SuperN100> my video card is a nVidia Corporation GeForce 8300 GS
<jbroome> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<Ventero> Anyone got an idea why my gnome panels don't automatically start up when I log in...?
<racecar56> how's things going here?
<mishu> does anyone know when 9.04 will be launched? i mean an approximate time (and time zone)...
<jbroome> mishu: no, when it's ready
<racecar56> mishu, i know it will be tomorrow
<Pici> !outyet
<ubottu> Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<racecar56> i didnt know ubottu was here
<bercik> I have got some problem with ati open.source driver. It runs very slow even in ExtremeTuxRacer :P Is it normal?
<charlie-tca> Thanks, Pici
<mishu> ok, thanks
<racecar56> bercik, it cant do 3D i believe
<racecar56> bercik, well... not nicely
<SuperN100> jbroome, that doesn't tell me much
<racecar56> bercik, non-open source drivers work better for 3D, but there may be another way around....
<bercik> racecar56: so how do i anable 3d? i cannot fglrx
<racecar56> bercik, why not?
<bercik> damn
<bercik> couse my radeon x300 is no longer spported :/
<SuperN100> jbroome, I am guessing I need nvidia-glx-new  ?
<racecar56> bercik, use hardware drivers
<bercik> racecar56: what is it?
<racecar56> bercik, system > admin > hardware drivers
<Mikaeln> Anyone got any idea of why I just get a black screen and a mouse pointer when I'm logging in.. (It works fine on live cd)..?
<jbroome> SuperN100: if it's a current card yes
<bercik> racecar56: it doesnt find anything..
<racecar56> Mikaeln, i have that problem on some old compaq sr1020nx but it wouldnt work period...
<Mikaeln> This is a fairly new computer... just a few months old...  Got any idea where to look? Which logs? =)
<racecar56> bercik, run "jockey-gtk -c && jockey-gtk -u && jockey-gtk && exit" (no quotes) in terminal (no alt+f2)
<manpoole> my juanty shuts down from linux in about 2 seconds or 1 second....is this normal?
<SuperN100> jbroome,   nvidia-glx-96 nvidia-glx-71 nvidia-glx-180 nvidia-glx-173 , is what is available it seems.  I see my card listed under 173 , but I don't see any information on 180 .  Should I risk 180 or just install 73?
<bercik> racecar56: and if i use Kubuntu?
<SuperN100> heh
<bercik> -kde?
<SuperN100> I see it now, http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/nvidia-glx-180
<racecar56> bercik, replace all the jockey-gtk's with -kde i think, its been a while scince ive userd it
<racecar56> *used
<bercik> no output
<racecar56> k
<chocobanana> manpoole: does it say shutting down at the very end of the process?
<bercik> racecar56: so what now?..
<manpoole> no it pretty much just shuts down instantly
<manpoole> ext4
<manpoole> 2 gigs of ram
<chocobanana> manpoole: it doesn't even show the ubuntu logo?
<manpoole> no
<manpoole> was like this after a fresh install
<chocobanana> manpoole: hmmm... did you install from the RC1 iso or before?
<manpoole> didnt know if it was crazily quick or a bug
<manpoole> rc1 iso
<chocobanana> manpoole: processor and hdd speed?
<manpoole> 2.6 amd 5000 x2
<deco> what time is 9.4 officially available for download?
<chocobanana> hdd?
<manpoole> 7200 rpm
<manpoole> had to google it
<Paavi2_0> deco: when it's ready
<chocobanana> manpoole: you're shutting down from inside Gnome or GDM?
<deco> Paavi2_0: i know it's today but what time exactly?
<manpoole> gnome
<Mikaeln> ok, seems like it's pulseaudio I've got problem with.. anyone knows that system?
<charlie-tca> !outyet | deco
<ubottu> deco: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<Paavi2_0> deco: actually it's tomorrow for me...are you somewhere in australia or what?
<deco> usa
<Paavi2_0> deco: it's not today then, it's tomorrow
<manpoole> the release manger lives in europe i hear
<deco> Paavi2_0: rats :-( thanks
<Paavi2_0> deco: if you don't worry about big bugs you could always go for the release candidate ;)
<bercik> How do i get 3D if i cannot run fglrx please?
<chocobanana> manpoole: did you already fsck?
<manpoole> well it did the check when it was rebooting once
<Paavi2_0> bercik: by using the right video card and right driver
<manpoole> and that was really fast
<bercik> Paavi2_0: what driver is right for my x300?
<Paavi2_0> bercik: x300? is it ati?
<chocobanana> manpoole: I'm not sure if it can be a problem or not... I would ask again later on or post in the forum
<bercik> Paavi2_0: yes
<campee> vart_: i think the entry is .config/monitors.xml to get the resolution to change
<bronson> chocobanana, that's exactly it.
<manpoole> i did some stuff to get a faster boot time, but it was shutting down this quick out of the box
<chocobanana>  bronson: did you try quitting the Display Preferences window and open again before bring the resolution up?
<vart_> campee: ok
<Adyeths> does anyone know if the problem with ubuntu locking up randomly for no apparent reason is fixed in the new version thats about to be released?
<bronson> No, I'll give it a shot.
<chocobanana> manpoole: it would be great if that's expected behavior but I understand the concern :D
<bronson> But I see this so much that something resets it to bad behavior.
<bronson> It isn't like logging out & back in once fixes it forever.
<Paavi2_0> bercik: in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Drivers (or something similar) Are you using a Polish translation?
<manpoole> my hd is already in bad shape
<joaopinto> Adyeths, there are plenty of bugs fixed on this release, and some others introduced, unless you reported the bug, and checked it's status, you will not get an answer
<bercik> Paavi2_0: i am Polish, but i use Finnish translaton :P   I tried this way. You know? It doesnt show anything
<campee> yeah that's definitely it. just confirmed. that file apparently isn't being updated correctly.
<manpoole> corrupted section i partitioned to not use
<Paavi2_0> bercik: Järjestelmä -> Ylläpito -> Laiteajurit
<chocobanana> manpoole: do you suspect it's because of the shutdown issue?
<manpoole> nooo
<bercik> Paavi2_0: hehe, nice. I understand but i already told: This tool donest show me anything
<manpoole> spontaneous combustion
<manpoole> or something
<bronson> chocobanana, HAHAHA
<manpoole> and that was when i was running 8.10 on ext3
<bronson> you're right, quitting & restarting display prefs seems to work.
<Paavi2_0> bercik: aww. bad news for you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1128324
<bronson> how odd.
<chocobanana> bronson: smells like a bug
<chocobanana> bronson: wanna have the honor and report?
<bronson> chocobanana, sure
<chocobanana> bronson: :)
<Paavi2_0> bercik: there might be some proprietary drivers for ati later on, but right now you have to get along without them...and 3d of course...
<chocobanana> bronson: bug = oddities :P
<Paavi2_0> bercik: you might want to google for yourself though...there might soon be a solution/workaround of some kind
<chocobanana> manpoole: I'm not really sure what would be the best thing to do...
<manpoole> the release is tomorrow lol
<bercik> Paavi2_0: so: even the open-driver is not yet availble=
<bercik> ?
<genii> Why no krecordmydesktop in 9.04? Unmaintained or so?
<chocobanana> manpoole: maybe you could try and reinstall 9.04 with ext3 and see if there's a big difference
<joaopinto> Paavi2_0, bercik , the closed source ATI driver is working fine for me
<manpoole> ooohh but i like ext4 lol
<setuid> Where do I configure KDE themes from the CLI? I have a headless box with kdelibs, and I need to theme the apps that use them.
<bercik> joaopinto: and for me not:( 3D is veeery slow
<Paavi2_0> joaopinto: does it support 3d?
<joaopinto> yes
<Paavi2_0> mkay
<popey> genii: i updated recordmydesktop and gtkrecordmydesktop for 9.04, could do krecordmydesktop too
<bercik> joaopinto: how to check what is not right for me ?
<Paavi2_0> i'm glad that i've got nvidia on my desktop :)
<joaopinto> berbmit, did you install fglrx ?
<bercik> joaopinto: no, i cannot
<chocobanana> manpoole: I knew you would say that, hehehe
<bercik> my card is unsupported
<chocobanana> manpoole: how about the boot process, how many secs. +-?
<neurobuntu> Does Jaunty ship with the JuJu firewire stack?
<DanaG> juju?  what's a juju?  =þ
<neurobuntu> JuJu is the newer firewire stack (its actually a few years old)
<manpoole> bootchart says 13 seconds
<neurobuntu> but it wasn't in Intrepid or previous releases
<jmichaelx> i just finished upgrading to kubuntu jaunty from intrepid, but when i log in, i have no panel, no folder-view desktop, etc. could anyone tell me what i need to do to get them to show up?
<charlie-tca> !juju
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about juju
<neurobuntu> !firewire
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firewire
<bercik> joaopinto: could You show me what vandor shows Your glxinfo?
<setuid> Anyone know? some sort of 'kcontrol' or 'kde-config' or something?
<charlie-tca> JuJu is not in the jaunty repositories
<neurobuntu> charlie-tca, it wouldn't be called juju
<chocobanana> manpoole: from grub to gdm?
<DanaG> what's a juju?
<chocobanana> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<chocobanana> lol
<DanaG> If you mean the new firewire stack in 2.6.28... yes, it does have it.
<DanaG> It's just blacklisted by default.
<neurobuntu> DanaG, SUWEET!
<neurobuntu> thanks!
<Mikaeln> Anyone know why I can run the liveCD, but not the installed version.. (pulseaudio seems to hang the system after logging in)
<DanaG> I've been using it; I'm not sure what the advantages are, though.
<joaopinto> bercik, server glx vendor string: ATI
<DanaG> modules are firewire-core and such.
<DanaG> YOu'll just have to edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-firewire.conf
<bercik> joaopinto: ohoo. I got different: mesa. Could You tell me how did You installed Your drivers please? i realy nneed it
<setuid> looks like it's called 'systemsettings'
<odinsbane> anybody here try xorg-edgers using an intel GM965/GL960 ?
<joaopinto> bercik, I did nothing special, I got the usual warnign the my card required a restricted driver, and clicked to install
<joaopinto> bercik, what is your card model ?
<neurobuntu> DanaG, can you point me to anything official that says that the stack is included but blacklisted
<bercik> joaopinto: i havent got any pop-up about drivers. My card is (unsupported) x300
<kbmaniac> Hi all, is the flglx ati driver working with xorg yet ?
<odinsbane> or tell me how I can safely undo any damage I do if I install development drivers?
<bercik> joaopinto: You know what is interesting? Jockey doesnt show anything to install
<joaopinto> bercik, lspci | grep Radeon
<bercik> joaopinto: Are You sure You use OPEN driver?
<DanaG> hmm, I can't find anything.
<bercik> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Mobility Radeon X300
<joaopinto> berbmit, grrr, no, I am using the proprietary driver, that's the "restricted"
<DanaG> oh: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2008-December/003930.html
<ripps> kbmaniac: Yes, if you card is rv600+
<DanaG> bug 276463
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276463 in linux "Enable new Firewire stack in default kernel config" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276463
<kbmaniac> my card is a Asus ATI Radeon HD 3650 - any hope ?
<bronson> chocobanana, bug 365210
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365210 in gnome-control-center "gnome-display-properties mistakenly requires logout to increase resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365210
<bronson> fwiw
<melik> is there a CLI installer for ubuntu?
<joaopinto> melik, yes, just download the alternate cd
<melik> i'm trying to install Kubuntu 9.04 on my asus eeepc 901
<neurobuntu> DanaG, thanks again
<melik> and i cant see the next buttons :/ lol
<DanaG> What were the advantages of the new one, anyway?
<joaopinto> bercik, have you tried to manually install the fglrx driver ?
<bercik> joaopinto: yes, but its not possible. I am not SUPPORTED any more
<chocobanana> bronson: cool
<bercik> so You dont use open one
<cjae> rconan: are you around?
<rconan> cjae: yeah
<rconan> cjae: did you mean me or someone else?
<ripps> kbmaniac: I believe that the 3650 is an rv671, so it should work with catalyst 9.4
<cjae> rconan: you still working ok with all the updates for beta?
<kbmaniac> ripps, many thanks, will give it a go :)
<rconan> cjae: yeah... not too bad
<ripps> kbmaniac, if your unsure about compatibility, try out a jaunty livecd first.
<DanaG> Make sure to tell people to use the --buildpkg, not the plain install!
<Mikaeln> My hardware works fine on the livecd... but not when I've installed it...
<kbmaniac> thats not a bad idea, but if it flopps I am happy to hack xorg & back out,
<cjae> rconan: yeah I m starting to get weird things happen, you said you did ext4 too right? I was wondering if I set ktorrent to preallocate by filesystem type it will understand ext4 or is this a strictly kernel thing?
<jmichaelx> i just finished upgrading to kubuntu jaunty from intrepid, but when i log in, i have no panel, no folder-view desktop, etc. could anyone tell me what i need to do to get them to show up?
<neurobuntu> kbmaniac, describe the problems you are experiencing
<vart_> melic: alt+click - you could move the window around
<neurobuntu> oops!
<SandGorgon> jmichaelx: please rm your ~/.kde. also check whether you are using ext4
<jmichaelx> ty SandGorgon
<rconan> cjae: I don't use ext4 or ktorrent
<rconan> cjae: I use ext3 and rtorrent :p
<kbmaniac> using 'vesa' driver on wifes machine, tried flglx earlier but it was incompatible with xorg version
<SilentDis> hello
<joaopinto> kbmaniac, the latest fglrx driver works fine
<cjae> rconan: rtorrent much lighter?
<kbmaniac> cool - love (k)(x)ubuntu :)
<Paavi2_0> no torrent client seems to work for me. might be due to closed ports on ufw :/
<rconan> cjae: I run it on a server without X so it's not really an option
<SilentDis> bit of an odd one here...  i use EVDO to get online.  I'd like it so when my phone is plugged in (/dev/ttyACM0 appears) that ppp0 comes up.
<cjae> rconan: ahh
<rconan> cjae: in fact... that server is running intrepid
<DanaG> oh yeah, one issue I have with fglrx:
<SilentDis> i should note, i am NOT using network manager, as i needed better control over my connection
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DanaG> oh yeah, I plugged my phone into my computer, and it just guessed at making a CDMA connection.  It never asked me about any connection details -- not even a username or password.
<SilentDis> DanaG: that is part of why i went without network manager and just set it up by hand
<dreamon> strg+alt+f1 only a dark screen appears.. no input no text.. only darkness. Anybody knows a trick to fix it?
<Newk> anyone having problems with gnome-do's docky skin, and nvidia drivers
<Newk> freezes the system momentarily and everytime u try to access it
<racecar56> what's strg? ctrl?
<cjae> rconan: ok I have one thing that is amazingly annoying, I have an update that when you run the mouse over the gear it says two updates availiable but when you slect kpackage or whatever it is now it says one blocked update that is adobe flash nonfree
<cjae> select*
<dreamon> racecar56, Yes.. its a german keyboard.. CTRL+ALT+F1
<racecar56> dreamon, kk.. thought so
<cjae> I have been using aptitude to install stuff, how do I make this go away and does it mean that the update could cause problems or what
 * cjae is sick of seeing the gear and thinking that might be actual updates
<kklimonda> what do developers say about envyng? Should it be used in cases when normal hardware managers fails to install working drivers?
<rconan> cjae: have you tried running apt-get dist-upgrade from terminal instead of using any of the graphical managers?
<rconan> cjae: with some dependancy changes graphical managers go wrong
<cellx> which time in CET area like Berlin the jaunty will be released?
<nrzul> hi all
<rconan> cellx: no-one knows... when it's ready
<nrzul> can anyone help with amarok?
<rconan> nrzul: what's the problem
<kklimonda> rconan: you shouldn't run clean apt-get dist-upgrade. there are some quicks applied by update-manager that may not be applied by apt-get dist-upgrade
<nrzul> i install kubuntu 9.04
<nrzul> amarok don't play last.fm
<kklimonda> if you don't wan't to use graphical update manager you should do ``sudo do-release-upgrade''
<rconan> kklimonda: quirks like what? update-manager just runs apt I thought?
<rconan> kklimonda: I'm not talking about release upgrades I'm talking about updates
<cjae> rconan: I was using aptitude, but the annoying kpackage keeps telling me I have a package that is blocked, that is already installed
<nrzul> n ow i'm updating system may be will work///
<cellx> rconan: thanks, I ll go bed and wait for the surprise in next morning...
<rconan> nrzul: sorry... don't use last.fm try looking on launchpad for a bug
<nrzul> what ide good for c++?
<kklimonda> rconan: no - for example it checks if your gpu is supported by new drivers and if not it allows you to stop upgrade or install open drivers (and it updates xorg.conf)
<m1r> hello
<rconan> kklimonda: I'm not talking about up*grade* I'm talking about up*dates*
<m1r> i cant find monitor resolutions/refresh rates in xorg.conf and my 2nd monitor cant display 1280x1024, where could i find that so i can enter it manualy ?
<rconan> cjae: I'm not sure what dependancy tracking algorithm aptitude uses but I know one of them wont change package versions for dependancies and ends up refusing to install some updates
<rconan> cjae: what package is it?
<ripps> rconan: simple update: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade.
<rconan> ripps: but that fails to upgrade some packages (usually early in development cycles when dependancies are changing)
<rconan> s/upgrade/update
<Kaedenn> Hey. Where do I put a script to have it run on boot, as root?
<ripps> rconan, than straight aptitude has package conflict handling, but it's not as easy to use as update-manager.
<oDesk> hello i'm on 9.04  update-manager -d  prints error "GtkWarning: could not open display"
<rconan> ripps: as does apt-get dist-upgrade :p
<ripps> rconan: You shouldn't use dist-upgrade with ubuntu
<rconan> you just occasionally have to watch out for it removing things when it shouldn't...
<osubuck_> 2 days till release and its killing me :P
<rconan> ripps: I'd like to see some reasons why...
<Nikola> osubuck_: 2 days or tommorow?
<DanaG> I use aptitude for everything.
<ripps> precisely like you said, it will remove things it shouldn't. If you have a working X, use update-manager.
<osubuck_> its the 2nd here.... supposed to be released on the 4th
<oDesk> rconan: dist-upgrade is works, but i want to know what is the Gtk warning!
<kklimonda> rconan: packages shouldn't be held back at this time. If they are someone was probably using some 3rd party repositories.
<rconan> kklimonda: true... although he did say it had been there a while
<rconan> oDesk: probably the debconf trying to run the gtk gui instead of the terminal version
<kklimonda> rconan: than we should be more specific - you shouldn't use apt-get dist-upgrade (or aptitude) to upgrade from one release to another.
<cjae> rconan: flashplugin-nonfree
<nemo> gah.
<rconan> kklimonda: I totally agree there!
<nemo> I have a 5 day old update of jaunty
<DanaG> I usually DO use aptitude.
<kklimonda> DanaG: you shouldn't.
<DanaG> Even for release-upgrades.
<DanaG> What's the reasoning?
<nemo> and I keep getting bad sigs
<nemo> even if I disable everything but main
<ripps> aptitude works fine, but it's not officially supported by ubuntu, the core-devs prefer you use apt-get
 * nemo tries another mirror
<rconan> cjae: I would try doing "apt-get upgrade flashplugin-nonfree" (or aptitude) since that will definitely sort out anything held back
<kklimonda> DanaG: sometimes things change between releases that aren't handled by simple package upgrades.
<rconan> DanaG: apt-get has had most of the features of aptitude ported to it now anyway (like autoremoving and such)
<osubuck_> thats why im waiting for the final instead of installing the RC
<kklimonda> DanaG: you can see some examples in ``/usr/share/pyshared/DistUpgrade/DistUpgradeQuirks.py'' file.
<cjae> rconan: ok thats kind of what I figured, but the wording "blocked" made me think I should nt :p
<rconan> cjae: I don't think there's any reason except being held back due to dependancies
<rconan> cjae: I think they changed the way flash was installed for jaunty... am I right?
<DanaG> I still like the ncurses UI of aptitude.  =þ
<cjae> rconan: i   kubuntu-restricted-extras Recommends adobe-flashplugin | flashplugin-nonfree  ....this is what I got from aptitude why flashplugin-nonfree
<rconan> cjae: oh... I think you just need to remove flashplugin-nonfree
 * rconan checks
<rconan> cjae: flashplugin-nonfree is now a transitional package
<rconan> for adobe-flashplugin
<rconan> sorry no... flashplugin-installer
<DanaG> I sure hope we can still nspluginwrap Flash.
<Ventero> Sorry for asking again, but I still haven't solved this: How do I get gnome panel to start automatically (how it normally does) when I log in? :X
<DanaG> I like not having Flash crashes take down the whole browser.
<DanaG> Without nspluginwrapper... if flash dies, so does Firefox.
<DanaG> It also means you can killall -9 npviewer.bin if it starts devouring CPU time.
<DanaG> I even use nspluginwrapper on 32-bit.
<tywashere>  Unable to find simple control 'PCM',0 ? I'm in ubuntu 9.04
<ibrahim7689> hello, if i install jaunty 9.04 RC and then use the update manager to install the updates, will my system be 'in line' with the coming 9.04 stable release?
<joaopinto> ibrahim7689, yes
<Pici> ibrahim7689: yes
<robin0800> ibrahim7689: there have been no updates for the last two days
<ibrahim7689> ok thanks
<ibrahim7689> robin0800: are you saying the rc is in line with the stable release anyway?
<joaopinto> there have been some updates after the RC
<robin0800> ibrahim7689: That I don't know
<ibrahim7689> ok
<ibrahim7689> one more thing, is there a tool to set the time according the internet time servers?
<joaopinto> ibrahim7689, ntp
<robin0800> ibrahim7689: There may be updates tomorow to bring it into line with the release
<ripps> I belive ntpdate is installed by default
<joaopinto> robin0800, Is very unlikely to have updates on the release date, since the ISOs need to be frozen and mirrored several hours before that
<ripps> It's pretty calm here, considering the fact that jaunty is so close to release.
<robin0800> joaopinto: Although that is true in the past updates have come out at the same time as the release
<mphill> i downloaded off iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<mphill> might as well get it now before the servers are totally hammered tomorrow
<joakim`> anyone using banshee with the mirage plugin here?
<ripps> I'm a steadfast gmpc+mpd user
<ibrahim7689> is anyone running jaunty on <=256
<ibrahim7689> mb
<ibrahim7689> im glad/amazed to say that it has been working so far
<ibrahim7689> a bit laggy but usable
<mphill> ibrahim7689: try lxde
<mphill> make sure you get the lxde network manager too
<ibrahim7689> !lxde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lxde
<nztal> i just got a laptop i'd like to put jaunty on.  it has a recovery partition, at the end of the drive, instead of at the beginning of the drive.  i'd like to keep the original windows on there in case i get a job that requires it.  i'm not sure how to do this, since the recovery partition, is at the end.
<Rolie> ibrahim7689, I'm running intrepid with 72 MB of memory, no Xorg though
<ibrahim7689> hmm i have a full gui, and it runs smooth considering the hardware
<ibrahim7689> Dell L400
<ibrahim7689> pretty nice little laptop
<ibrahim7689> for the money
<Rolie> what are the min specs anyway for jaunty
<rconan> 384 MB RAM for the graphical installer
<rconan> IIRC
<ibrahim7689> it said 256mb for the gui installer
<rconan> hmm... I might be wrong
<ibrahim7689> and i guess i have proved that is true ;)
<Pici> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<Pici> Probably close those those ^
<ibrahim7689> the installer said i needed 256mb but only had 255mb, so i wasnt really bothered about the 1mb
<ibrahim7689> everything went smoothly
<Rolie> 384 MB it is, but "smoothly" is rather subjective ;)
<ibrahim7689> i had to use wubi
<rconan> I'm sure I tried the installer with 256 and had to use alternate disc (maybe that was another reason)
<ibrahim7689> im using the desktop edition, not the alternate
<rconan> possibly the system memory mapped graphics card used some which meant I didn't have enough
<Halow> Yeah, I couldn't get the GUI installer going at 256 on my mom's computer either.
<rconan> alternate works with <32MB IIRC though
<ibrahim7689> like i say, i was forced to use wubi because this machine is so old it cant boot off usb or usb cd drives, at least it didnt when i tried
<fincan> any news about the time?
<charlie-tca> desktop always takes more than the alternate cd
<charlie-tca> !notyet | fincan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notyet
<rconan> fincan: no... and there wont be... no-one will know until it's ready and released
 * Halow wishes ubottu had a !time command.
<Halow> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Halow> Guess not.
<rconan> go to
<charlie-tca> !outyet
<rconan> -ops and ask for one
<ubottu> Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<rconan> ah... good
<fincan> nice the bot active xD
<Halow> Good one.
<vart> on 256M it is recomended to use Xubuntu
<ubluntu> anyone know why my video driver doesnt increase my resolution?
<ibrahim7689> i was going to go with xub but thought i wud try ubuntu first
<Halow> Yep, I used Xubuntu. But even then, the GUI installer wouldn't go.
<ibrahim7689> really, what sort of hardware are you using?
<ibrahim7689> it cant get much worse than mine :)
<charlie-tca> I thought mine was the worst, PII, 400MHz, with 192MB ram installed xubuntu from the desktop cd
<Halow> You know, I can't remember... It was my mom's computer. I'm scared to give her Jaunty yet, as she's got Intel graphics.
<ibrahim7689> hmm it seems the min reqs are a bit exaggerated
<charlie-tca> Ah, yes, intel graphics is not so good now
<ibrahim7689> jauntys supposedly got good intel support
<ibrahim7689> how come?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu mins should be in line
<Halow> Well, like was said before, it's possible since she has onboard video that some of the memory was being held back.
<racecar56> i have a comp with 1GB ram and intel celeron and it cant run ubuntu, only xubuntu
<racecar56> O_o
<ripps> ibrahim7689: intel is kinda buggy because of the shift to dri2 and uxa
<ibrahim7689> hmm
<racecar56> and it's acpi dosen't work with xubuntu
<_kal_> --->> UBUNTU 9.04 FiNAL ISO HERE : http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso <<---
<_kal_> :]
<_kal_> --->> UBUNTU 9.04 FiNAL ISO HERE : http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso <<---
<ibrahim7689> i didnt have any problems on my other laptop with an intel, using uxa
<ibrahim7689> it ran fine
<dt3k> l i e s
<racecar56> lol .pool to hide it
<racecar56> it exists!
<haggisbasheruk> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ daily images here
<Pici> _kal_: please stop. The release notice has not yet come out;
<ibrahim7689> heh this is gonna be like when a new episode of lost comes out and there are like at least 5 hoaxes on the torrent sites every time
<charlie-tca> Hate to say it, but if you read that url with out the iso:
<charlie-tca> Images here may not be final even if they look as if they are; by distributing pre-release images here we can make final mirroring faster.
 * ripps is mentally preparing himself for the chaos that is going to come with the release
<racecar56> dun dun
<Pici> charlie-tca: Glad to see that PSA
<Nikola94> lol, someone took mah nick... -.-
<haggisbasheruk> lol
<rconan> Nikola94: ghost them
<Nikola94> how?
<ripps> I used a register nick, nobody can steal mine
<dt3k> The file kie posted is: 20-Apr-2009 16:02  698M  Ubuntu 9.04 Release Candidate (Jaunty Jackalope)
<racecar56> i registered mine
<haggisbasheruk> me 2
<racecar56> its a redirect
<dt3k> kal*
<Nikola94> how do i register it?
<Pici> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<racecar56> e-z
<_kal__> yeah dt3k ?
<Nikola94> thanks
<Gullstad> Any words about the X.org - Compiz unstability?
<_kal__> yeah the file is dated from April 20
<dt3k> _kal__: the file you posted inst final, its "20-Apr-2009 16:02  698M  Ubuntu 9.04 Release Candidate Jaunty Jackalope)
<dt3k> "
<_kal__> it's the final release
<ripps> For my ati 9600pro, Compiz is the most stable it's ever been
<dt3k> _kal_: it's the RC
<rconan> _kal__: It is *not* out. That is *not* the final release. It is not released until the mail to the ubuntu-annouce mailing list. Please stop linking.
<_kal__> yes it is, you'see tomorrow
<abhinay> sorry to ask this, when is the final release?
<Gullstad> ripps: I think it was a Intel-chipset thing.
<racecar56> tomorrow
<dt3k> tomorrow abhinay
<rconan> !notyet | abhinay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notyet
<racecar56> !release
<Pici> !outyet > abhinay
<_kal__> check the md5 tomorrow and you'll see I were right
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<abhinay> time?
<_kal__> :]
<ubottu> abhinay, please see my private message
<dt3k> _kal__: you're not very bright
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Jaunty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseParties
<haggisbasheruk> Nice to see GEM support with intel but crazy to see the nasty graphics glitches
<abhinay> Thanks for the info guys! :)
<racecar56> yw
<ripps> Well, since RC is in freeze and probably isn't going to get any updates, this is probably the same as the release
<rconan> ripps: no... that isn't true
<deany> how can i stop eye of gnome/gthumb (seems its a nautilus/gnome thing really) from filling that .thumbnails folder with gigs of thumbnails?
<rconan> there are almost always at least a couple of updates
<_kal_> yes it is, that's the final : i always get ubuntu final release one day before its official release date, using this method : md5 prooves it's correct :]
<Nikola94> I think i register this one lol
<rconan> _kal__: It is *not* out. That is *not* the final release. It is not released until the mail to the ubuntu-annouce mailing list. Please stop linking.
<_kal_> anyway, enjoy the latest release everybody, it rocks
<_kal_> see ya
<rconan> well thank god he's gone
<deany> even windows lets you stop caching thumbs...cmon
<racecar56> and if window$ can do something linux can't, that must be patched right away
<nemo> deany: symlink .thumbnails against /tmp ? :)
<racecar56> xD
<deany> dont wanna go the asty route and chown root the folder
<ripps> deany: dude, my .thumbnails is only 80mb, how many image files do you have?
<deany> nemo, good idea...hmmmm
<nemo> deany: setting it read only would probably work too
<nemo> deany: personally, I set a bunch of directories to use $HOME/ramdisk
<deany> its not huge, but I just dont want them...
<nemo> just to speed things up
<nemo> also means they get reset on reboot of course
<nemo> theoretically linux caches such things, but...
<nemo> if it is on a ramdisk it is guaranteed transient and cached :)
<deany> I dont wanna waste ram on the useless things
<deany> just gimme an option to say no.
 * nemo has ram to burn :D
<rconan> RAM is cheap these days
<deany> I guess i`ll try the read only method first. see what happens.
<racecar56> i dont know if i do or not...
<rconan> between the PCs in my flat there's 22GB
<nemo> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=551171
<ubottu> Gnome bug 551171 in general "Eog creates thumbnails even when deactivated in nautilus" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/eog/+bug/255030
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255030 in eog "Eog creates thumbnails even when deactivated in gnome" [Low,Triaged]
<Kai_wp> Still no luck with Compiz Fusion here. Here's was happens when I try to enable it: http://pastebin.com/d7026d56f
<racecar56> actually i have no more ram :<
<racecar56> whatever
<nemo> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=551171#c1
<Kai_wp> I'm running with an XFX Nvidia 8600 GT XXX.
<nemo> deany: looks like comment #1's suggestion about wiping the thumbnail cache might work for you
<nemo> deany: also restricting its size
<nemo> deany: actually size is probably all you care about
<nemo> racecar56: well, my gentoo laptop has only 96MiB of ram :)
<nemo> racecar56: my desktop is at 4 gigabytes
<nemo> or gibibytes :)
<deany> what was comment #1 again?
<racecar56> nemo, my laptop is 2GB and my desktop is also 2GB
<nemo> deany: in the gnome bug
<nemo> suggests setting thumbnail_cache max size/age
<nemo> deany: I guess that means that would impact both nautilus and eog thumbnailing
<racecar56> nemo, how old is the laptop? mine from late 2006
<nemo> racecar56: P133
<nemo> racecar56: I have a P100 too :D
<racecar56> nemo, ?
<nemo> pentium, 133MhZ
<nemo> dunno when it was made. 98 maybe? 99?
<racecar56> k
<racecar56> i dont know
<racecar56> my first comp was probably from 97
<nemo> racecar56: heh. my first computer was a trash 80 :D
<racecar56> yet i got it in 2003
 * rconan has a 1998 pentium 3 900 laptop
<deany> thx nebbes
<arunreddy> When jaunty going to release
<deany> i mean thx nemo
 * racecar56 has a compaq sr1010z
<arunreddy> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<nemo> rconan: nyah nyah my laptop is wimpier than youuuurs :)
<rconan> !outyet | arunreddy
<ubottu> arunreddy: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<rconan> nemo: you are clearly the winner
<rconan> anyway...
<rconan> !ot | rconan
<ubottu> rconan, please see my private message
<arunreddy> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Blues-Man> hi all
<racecar56> hi
<lupine_85> ooh, my kubuntu has megachanged
<Blues-Man> i'm on kubuntu jaunty I can't connect through NetworkManager anymore and wlan0 interface is down at every startup
<vart> are there other folders like .thumbnails that could be linked to /tmp to save place and clear on reboot automatically?
<Blues-Man> I wonder why
<lupine_85> now to get nvidia-glx working properly again
<nemo> vart: seems to defeat the purpose of caching, no? :)
<nemo> I like the idea of just restricting the thumbnail cache better
<nemo> unless your uptime is decent of course
<nemo> long uptime I suppose is roughly comparable to setting thumbnail cache expiration to a month or two
<vart> nemo: I'm on the netbook - so I prefer to minimize disk usage even it slightly increases the latency of some operations
<nemo> vart: SSD netbook?
<racecar56> my hard drive on my laptop is loud
<racecar56> ._.
<racecar56> but i have some hard drive from y2k thats louder
<nemo> vart: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-flash-filesystems/ - 'cause I was wondering if you'd considered one of these
<nemo> vart: or at the very least, cranking the sync times waaaay up
<vart> nemo: no - but still twicks for sdd helped to decrease the temperature of the netbook, I was worried before it that disk usage was extreamly high
<nemo> vart: and allowing a higher level of fragmentation (since it doesn't matter as much with SSD)
<nemo> vart: shame. was looking for someone to try a flash filesystem and report to me the results :)
<nemo> vart: been considering buying the "pursebook" when it is released this year
<nemo> like the vaio P series, but with actual, oh, linux compatibility
<dalton2345> anyone know when i;ll be able to download the official jaunty release. how many hours
<racecar56> hows it goin
<racecar56> doh
<nemo> vart: (the one by wistron)
<Kai_wp> If Compiz Fusion won't run on my PC, then how can the "Extra" setting under the "Visual Effects" tab of "Appearance Preferences" work?
<Pici> !outyet | dalton2345
<ubottu> dalton2345: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<racecar56> typed wrong window
<Kai_wp> Doesn't it use Compiz?
<Sniper606> wh not just install the RC then update
<Sniper606> thats what im doing
<nemo> Kai_wp: you sure it works? :)
<racecar56> same
<dalton2345> is it the same sniper?
<nemo> Kai_wp: have you tried enabling it? might just check, decide there are no drivers, and abort
<Sniper606> yep its the same
<dalton2345> i have the rc downloaded, didnt burn it yet
<haggisbasheruk> back in a while , installing todays latest jaunty iso
<nemo> Kai_wp: well. this is interesting. I just tried on my semi-sucky work laptop
<St0n3-C0l> Anyone here who uses intel driver?
<nemo> Kai_wp: this intel card now seems to work with compiz - it didn't before...
<Kai_wp> nemo: I seem to have this bug when attempting to use "compiz --replace" https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/316214
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/316214/+text)
<St0n3-C0l> specially i810 users
<nemo> Kai_wp: I just switched to "normal" from metacity. good times.
<vart> nemo: thanks for the link - I will read it later
<SilentDis> odd, i've not seen any updates come down for a day or 2 now, usually i see quite a few.
<Kai_wp> nemo: Well, the "Extra" setting workrs for me too, but Compiz Fusion doesn't work and it used too. XD
<racecar56> lold
<nemo> Kai_wp: you enabled some bad plugin? *shrug*
<Kai_wp> nemo: No I can't get Compiz Fusion to run at all, as in this bugreport https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/316214 it writes "XGL: Not present" and a long line of errors until it aborts.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316214 in compiz "compiz.real chrashed with segfault" [Medium,Incomplete]
<Kai_wp> nemo: I just wonder how I can run "Extra" effects when Compiz Fusion won't run at all.
<nemo> Kai_wp: ps auwx | grep compiz ?  :)
<vart> SilentDis: Actually release freeze was declared on 16 when RC was released... So updates after that date should be considered strage :) - no updates in last 2 days should be ok
<nemo> see what options *they* are passing, then try running that same commandline by hand?
<nemo> Kai_wp: 'course, ubuntu probably uses some gconf settings...
<nemo> Kai_wp: might have to look to see what they are setting there too. and maybe using a wrapper.
<vinit> Hi all
<SilentDis> vart: huh.  i am almost sure i pulled a new vid driver and kernel update since the 16th...
<nemo> Kai_wp: hm. on my sucky system  --indirect-rendering is enabled
<vinit> When jaunty will be available ?
<Kai_wp> nemo: Where can I enable that
<Kai_wp> vinit: Tommorow
<vinit> means I am asking about time ?
<Kai_wp> vinit: Precisely April the 22nd.
<nemo> Kai_wp: I was just checking process list. that's what ubuntu was passing to compiz
<ripps> !outyet | vinit
<ubottu> vinit: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<vinit> but here in my country it is 23rd
<vart> SilentDis: I know... I got last update about 50-56 hours ago
<vinit> but on down load page it is not there
<vinit> :(
 * lupine_85 tries to work out if this new kubuntu is pretty or not
<vinit> ubottu what do u mean by join #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SilentDis> lawl
 * SilentDis hugs ubottu
<racecar56> lawl
<SilentDis> he's helpful... if a little dumb at times ;)
<Halow> He's "special". ;)
<SilentDis> rides the short open-source bus lol
<ripps> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<guntbert> apropos: is ubottu  here the same bot as in #ubuntu, or are these two different ?
<SilentDis> poor abused bot.  s'ok we wuv him anyway :)
<Halow> !snack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snack
<charlie-tca> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<Kai_wp> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Kai_wp> !Multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ripps> stop abusing the bot
<SilentDis> it's a bit like chicken-browsing wikipedia.  you'll eventually get to kevin bacon!
 * charlie-tca thinks poor bot is overworked
<Kai_wp> Er, I actually don't know what the mean by Multiverse repository, so I checked
<rconan> if you want to piss around with the bot do it in #ubuntu-bots
<ripps> Kai_wp: use /msg if want to ask a question, that way you don't spam the channel
<bercik> Fglrx and open drivers are already working fine in Jaunty, right?
 * genii sips some delicious coffee
<ripps> bercik: yes. fglrx only works rv600+
<bercik> ripps: Thanks. And will not work with olders, will it?
<ripps> bercik: never, amd discontinued support all models r500 and below
<ripps> radeon is your only resource for those cards now
<bercik> ripps: and radeon driver doesnt support full 3D?
<ripps> bercik: depends on your card, newer cards, not so much
<bercik> OK, one more thing: How to downgrade to XServer 1.5?
<ripps> Install Ubuntu 8.10 or less
<bercik> ripps: not possible to just downgrade?
<ripps> nope
<racecar56> i have a computer with a rv280se
<bercik> damn
<racecar56> !whee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whee
<racecar56> !wheee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wheee
<racecar56> !wheee
<racecar56> !wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<racecar56> hee hee
<ripps> racecar56: leave the poor bot alone
<racecar56> does 6.06 have xserver 1.5?
<crdlb> racecar56: much older
<crdlb> !info xserver-xorg-core dapper
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-core (source: xorg-server): X.Org X server -- core server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.13 (dapper), package size 3450 kB, installed size 10172 kB
<racecar56> lol 1.0
<racecar56> !info xserver-xorg-core fiesty
<ubottu> 'fiesty' is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kde4-ppa-intrepid', 'kubuntu-experimental', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<racecar56> lol
<racecar56> !info xserver-xorg-core gutsy
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-core (source: xorg-server): X.Org X server -- core server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.4 (gutsy), package size 3590 kB, installed size 10288 kB
<racecar56> 1.3...
<racecar56> !info xserver-xorg-core hardy
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-core (source: xorg-server): Xorg X server - core server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.1~git20080131-1ubuntu9.2 (hardy), package size 3980 kB, installed size 10884 kB
<crdlb> stop that
<racecar56> im done
<crdlb> what are you looking for?
<racecar56> just looking at info
<racecar56> finding out the xserver versions for distro versions
<ripps> racecar56: if want to ask a bot a question use /msg ubottu
<piksi> racecar56: you can do that in query
<racecar56> oh
<racecar56> k
<rconan> or in #ubuntu-bots
<racecar56> i wanna leave now.. im pretty much donbe chatting.. cya later
<ripps> later
<racecar56> bye
<blag> is there an eta as to when the 2.6.29 kernel is expected to arrive in the jaunty repos?
<maxb> blag: never
<Halow> !outyet
<ubottu> Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<blag> i know its not out yet...when it does come out, will i be able to get the 2.6.29 kernel from the repos at some point?
<glootech> hi, lulz
<jacob> blag: not from the archives, no
<jacob> blag: if you would like to test a mainline kernel (no ubuntu patches) you'll find info on that here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds
<ripps> jacob beat me to it
<milkncat> When is the release date for ubuntu 9.04 ?
<kklimonda> milkncat: when it's done
<kklimonda> milkncat: tomorrow/today based on your local time
<ripps> !outyet |milkncat
<ubottu> milkncat: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<blag> jacob: ah, thanks.
<ripps> Hmm... there needs to be a bot alias for mainline
<racecar56> ive decided ill come back
<ripps> Or at least mention it with the kernel alias
<racecar56> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Cirrus Logic 5446 GD
<jacob> !mainline is If you're looking to try out a mainline kernel (ie, no Ubuntu patches), visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds at your own peril.
<jacob> now someone just has to approve it
<ienorand> Is anyone else seing very odd behaviour in evince... If I mark text in a pdf it also marks a huge chunk on the opposite column, making copy-paste impossible: e.g. the end of http://departments.colgate.edu/physics/faculty/EGalvez/articles/ajpbs02.pdf (see "acknowledgements" particularly)
<cougarten> hi, is my homefolder decrypted when the screensaver requires authentification on activity (I encrypted my homefolder with the alternate installer (jaunty))
<blag> ienorand: yes, i see the same thing
<joaopinto> ienorand, yes, same here
<cougarten> and btw, It seems to be possible to encrypt the disk and the homefolder with the alternate install CD, maybe there should be a note so you don't encrypt it twice because you are scared the first selection on encrypt might not include home
<blag> ienorand: griffiths is a good text, i must say.  im staring at mine now.  :-)
<ripps> I don't see the point in encrypting your entire /home, If I have some really secret stuff (e.g. porn) I'll just the encrypted /Private folder
<rconan> ripps: things like .ssh and .gnupg being encrypted is often nice
<rconan> same with .firefox and .thunderbird now I thinik
<ripps> rconan: those can just be symlinked from the Private directory
<cougarten> I have a spare computer so I can mix real need and proof of concept :)
<rconan> easier to just encrypt /home as far as I see
<rconan> if the proc can handle it
<racecar56> brb
<joaopinto> cougarten, your home folder is not generally decrypted, it is decrypted on a per need basis, with the keys retrieved during login
<joaopinto> cougarten, unlocking with the screensaver has no effect on your data
<joaopinto> ripps, it's safer to assume all your data is private, unless you want it to be public
<ripps> It just seems an unneeded level of secrecy, that's all
<cougarten> joaopinto: so it can be partitially decrypted? (somwhere on the way between a programm requesting a file and reciving the decrypted file)
<nztal> joaopinto, do you know, if its difficult to reinstall ubuntu, if you have a encrypted /home, keeping your /home data ?  given that you'd be formatting /
<joaopinto> cougarten, yes, that is how it works
<cougarten> nztal I could copy the home decrypted or take it allong encrypted. After the install there is a note that you need a secure key which was generated to encrypt it.
<cougarten> joaopinto: great :)
<joaopinto> nztal, I am not using an encrypted home, but it shouldn't be hard, just make sure you read how-to before doing it :P
<ienorand> blag: bleh... means that evince's marking system is borked. Seem to find ongoing work upstream though (after a bit of bug-sniffing): http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=325189 &https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4006
<ubottu> Gnome bug 325189 in general "text selection doesn't follow columns" [Normal,New]
<Ahmuck> someone told me 9.04 was out ?
<nztal> cougarten, that is a particular phrase, which i have printed out.  would that be good enough ?
<joaopinto> !notyet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notyet
<blag> the sad part is that i dont even get annoyed when gnome stuff doesnt work anymore...
<kklimonda> !release > Ahmuck
<cougarten> nztal: you will decrypt by typing your userpasswort which unlocks the real password used for encryption
<ubottu> Ahmuck, please see my private message
 * ienorand didn't know ubottu handled bugzilla as well...
<cougarten> nztal: that real password is randomly generated
<BUGabundo> guud evening !
<joaopinto> hello BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> nice to see all this usual _faces_
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo
<charlie-tca> !outyet
<ubottu> Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<ienorand> Hia BUGabundo
<charlie-tca> The fun is just beginning
<nztal> cougarten, ok thanks.  i think i'll have to reinstall, just to find out.  i may wish to change my user password, and i cannot do that right now, without locking me out of gnome.  on reinstallation, i simply want to keep my encrypted /home user data
<cougarten> btw: my ubuntu froze a few days ago while shutting down after an update, I had to reset and now grub or the MBR or something is broken. Is that a common problem or did I/my PC fucked it up on its own?
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: charlie-tca: ienorand hi back
<cougarten> nztal: you have to choose the alternate installer (in case you didn't know)
<xemacs23456> cougarten, use bootable cd/dvd and see if you can look around
<nztal> cougarten, yes thats what i used to encrypt it.  maybe thats why i couldn't keep the data a long time ago, when i tried to preserve the data.  i may be worrying about a whole lot of nothing.  :)
<cougarten> xemacs23456: I can, but all the grub tricks didnt work (but they changed something at least)
<xemacs23456> cougarten, what type of filesystem, can you check and repair it from the dvd ?
<cougarten> ACPI: Aborted because invalid compressed format (err=1).  [...] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable tu mount root fs unknown-block(0,0)
<cougarten> xemacs23456: ext4 :) maybe a bad Idea
<xemacs23456> cougarten, fsck is equivalent if chckdsk
<xemacs23456> cougarten, yes you may loose data  with sck
<cougarten> xemacs23456 guessed that, it can just be run from the normal install version, right?
<cougarten> xemacs23456 luckily there's not to much to lose
<xemacs23456> i think so i have not used ext4
<nztal> i am now trying to make room at the beginning of a laptop hard drive, because at the end of the hard drive is a recovery partition for a windows installation on a laptop, is that a problem, installing ubuntu, at the beginning of a laptop, with recovery partition at the end ?  i've made the recovery disks.
<cougarten> does it make a read speed difference on an ssd?
<BUGabundo> nztal: on newer systems there is no prob where you place it
<cougarten> nztal should be no problem, but I'm no pro either :)
<nztal> thanks BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> nztal: on some older ones /boot was required t obe under the 1024 sectors limit
<nztal> last laptop was stolen :/
<nztal> ty
<BUGabundo> nztal: makes backups and use encription this time eheh
<nztal> yep
<cougarten> thx and bye
<BUGabundo> cougarten: leaving us already?
<cougarten> BUGabundo: I don't think I could be much help :)
<racecar56> back
<cougarten> but I can stay aswell :) thank you
<Ventero> Anyone got an idea how to make my gnome panel start up automatically when I log in...?
<racecar56> dosen't it already
<racecar56> ?
<jpds> Ventero: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<BUGabundo> cougarten: any one can, on their own way
<Sniper606> Ventero, hit alt-f2, then type in gnome-panel
<jpds> Ventero: NO, don't do that, misread question.
<Ventero> Sniper: That's not automatically ;P
<cougarten> okey, good. than I'll stay. I like to contribute a bit :)
<Sniper606> yah it works
<Ventero> racecar56: No, it doesn't do that anymore :(
<Sniper606> trust me
<racecar56> jpds, im running 9.04 :>
<Sniper606> ive had it dissapear on me before
<Ventero> jpds: Ooookay o_O
<jpds> racecar56: Cool.
<Sniper606> when you shutdown choose save session
<Sniper606> and when you restart it will work normally
<jpds> Ventero: I read 'GDM' instead of 'gnome panel'.
<Ventero> Sniper606: Tried it, didn't help
<racecar56> jpds, i like it, it IS faster, just one thing i won't have ext4 as i upgraded
<racecar56> jpds, and xvidcap works AWESOME
<racecar56> does xvidcap record sound?
<jpds> racecar56: Yeah, but you can convert ext3 to ext4.
<racecar56> jpds, orly? im interested
<racecar56> jpds, without losing data, right?
<kklimonda> yes
<racecar56> k00l
<ribo> there's some caveat to going from 3 -> 4
<jpds> racecar56: http://kernelnewbies.org/Ext4#head-3891522e0601162aab24c73c1f148a1e28c6a9d4
<ribo> like some features that won't work
<ribo> iirc
<Ventero> So, anyone else got an idea? :/
<sherwin> hello. How do I register a nickname?
<racecar56> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<sherwin> thanks. Now, I have my wifi card working in my desktop using ndiswrapper. How do i make the ndiswrapper module load on boot? apparently, something is different in jaunty
<racecar56> sherwin, add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules?
<sherwin> actually, nevermind, I think i just found the file,  /etc/modules
<sherwin> sorry, beat me to it:)
<sherwin> one more thing. I have two networks, a private and an unencrypted. I need help figuring out why this computer will not connect to the WPA network. The unencrypted works fine. My laptop works fine, its running Jaunty as well. But not the desktop. Wifi card is a netgear wg311v3
<racecar56> does 8.04 work with rtl8029AS?
<Ventero> Just to make sure: Gconf-editor says  /desktop/gnome/session/required_components_list is [windowmanager,panel,filemanager]. Doesn't that mean that it should start those 3 components whenever I log in? :/
<unitedpotsmokers> hello, when jaunty jacklope will release?
<cougarten> tomorrow
<svu> I cannot get any sound from jaunty (ppc), how could I debug that?
<crimsun> svu: use: ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<cougarten> is the wpa+wpa2 encryption bug solved?
<ienorand> cougarten: What bug? ( I think I might be ill as well :) )
<cougarten> hmm, wifi does not connect than. I search for the bugreport, brb
<haggisbasheruk> lol @ night rider bootup :)
<BUGabundo> crimsun: new nick?
<crimsun> BUGabundo: no, just forgot to switch
<crimsun> (and no point now in using /nick)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<cougarten> ienorand having rt2860 (its in the EEE PC 901/1000)
<cougarten> ?
<ienorand> cougarten: No: Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)... so maybe not the same problem then...
<cougarten> yea, than it's something different
<BUGabundo> crimsun: are you busy? I have a loco user requesting help with PA
<sherwin> cougarten: you using ndiswrapper?
<crimsun> BUGabundo: not atm
<BUGabundo> crimsun: no prob. thanks anyway
<cougarten> sherwin on my EEE? no
<crimsun> BUGabundo: err, that was "no, i'm not busy atm"
<sherwin> is that what you're having trouble connecting WPA with?
<BUGabundo> eheheh crimsun I better sleep more! LOL
<cougarten> sherwin: no need to help I just switched to wpa2
<sherwin> just curious. My laptop with Atheros connects just fine to my WPA2, but this desktop i am working on for a friend will not connect to it using ndiswrapper's WG311V3 driver.
<cougarten> but my Netgear wg311v3 USB does not work (without the wrapper too, but I don't need that stick either)
<sherwin> cougarten: the wg311 is working for me on my unencrypted network.
<cougarten> sherwin i found an alternative to the wrapper, one moment
<sherwin> I think I'll just tell sherwin to unencrypt their home network :) they dont have a neighbor for about five miles either direction
<BUGabundo> crimsun: here is xhaker asking for help
<BUGabundo> introductions done, now lets fix it!
<cougarten> sherwin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6759228&postcount=68
<xhaker> crimsun: first ubuntu install in this machine.. current cdimages.. no sound.. p5q-em board with ich10.. also it says Realtek ALC1200
<cougarten> sherwin: anything I could try with my Netgear? otherwise I'll shutdown that mashine and use the monitor for something else
<erle-> jaunty will be released soon but the kernel still does not boot up on my machine
<sherwin> sorry, just got a phonecall, let me read and catch  up
<Daskreech> Can I configure the notification?
<Daskreech> Like Can I turn some programs off from using it?
<BUGabundo> xhaker: wget http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh and run it
<sherwin> cougarten: this one is the desktop card, not usb. looks like it used a marvell chipset
<sherwin> 00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03
<cougarten> sherwin: k, sry
<sherwin> no prob, every little bit helps
<BUGabundo> crimsun: ping ?
<Daskreech> I don't really mind if it's turning them off from notifying all together or having them use another notification system
<kklimonda> Daskreech: some applications has options regarding notifications. But not all of them.
<Daskreech> kklimonda: So it's just from the applications POV then
<Daskreech> That makes sense actually
<BUGabundo> xhaker: crimsun seems to be away no :\ still run that and post the link
<racecar56> brb
<BUGabundo> xhaker: or file a bug with $ ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<kklimonda> Daskreech: there is going to be do-not-disturb mode (when notifications aren't displayed but logged to ~/.config/notfy-osd.log) in notify-osd but ETA is uknown to me.
<Daskreech> So there is not going to be any configuration for the notification system
<Daskreech> Or at least non is planned?
<Daskreech> none
<BUGabundo> Daskreech: not for this cycle!
<kklimonda> Daskreech: Last time I was reading about notify-osd developers' point of view was that no configuration is required.
<kklimonda> yeah, that too.
<Daskreech> Ok so if I don't want something to notify turn it off I f idon't want it to use this NOtification system I'm SOL ?
<BUGabundo> maco: ping. is crimsun still online? available?
<calc> Daskreech: iirc you can uninstall the notify-osd package
<kklimonda> Daskreech: if applications doesn't provide any way of setting it then yes, yoo are out of luck.
<BUGabundo> calc: I guess its better we don't start advertising that!
<Daskreech> calc: Yeah I've heard about a gnome-scintellia package aswell
<rconan> not sure if this counts as on topic but... what is an inode? what does using different sizes do? and how does it effect performance on ext3
<BUGabundo> or else we will have users on a poor state to debug latter
<crimsun> BUGabundo: sorry, connection issues
<thiebaude> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> Daskreech: straciatela
<Daskreech> rconan: it's the anchor for a file name
<Daskreech> BUGabundo: Thanks what's the implications of that?
<crimsun> xhaker: please run `ubuntu-bug alsa-base'
<rconan> Daskreech: what difference does bigger or smaller ones make?
<BUGabundo> crimsun: np! what's up with your net? I keep hearing about probs there!
<Daskreech> rconan: what are you speaking on? Numbers of Inodes?
<crimsun> BUGabundo: if i knew, i'd be in trouble
<kklimonda> Daskreech: removing notify-osd will delete ubuntu-desktop meta package and there may be problems during next release upgrade.
<rconan> Daskreech: one of the filesystem creation options is inode size and ext2-ifs for windows doesn't support large ones so I was wondering if using smaller than default would make a difference
<Daskreech> kklimonda: No I meant for the gnome-straciatela
<Daskreech> rconan: Ah Umm that might be block size.
<kklimonda> Daskreech: oh -  gnome-straciatella-session adds "Upstream GNOME" session to GDM.
<kklimonda> Daskreech: when you launch it you will get notification-daemon instead of notify-osd.
<kklimonda> Daskreech: and few more minor changes (hidden indicator-applet, mainstream mail notification for evolution).
<Daskreech> GnomeShell? :)
<kklimonda> no
<kklimonda> gnome-shell is still in development
<haggisbasheruk> i am all Jauntied up with todays latest image :) running great so far on Acer Aspire One A150 , very fast boot and responsive
<Daskreech> GnomeShell is planned as an option for Gnome+1 ?
<Daskreech> I know I'm running the Git now
<kklimonda> Daskreech: i've heard they are thinking about including it in 2.30/3.0 release
<haggisbasheruk> is todays image whats being released tommorrow ?
<kklimonda> Daskreech: but so far nothing final about it..
<airtonix> question: intrepid killed the font preview thumbnailer in nautilus. Is it back in jaunty?
<cowgarden> I dislike nautilus :)
<Daskreech> ah as I had understood it would be something to play with in 2.28 and the default in 2.30 with a possible option to revert to default
<haggisbasheruk> hi khunt
<Daskreech> cowgarden: pcmanfm or dolphin :)
<khunt> hi
<Daskreech> Or thunar
<khunt> what you doing here :-)
<haggisbasheruk> just installed todays daily image :)
<haggisbasheruk> i am nosey :P
<cowgarden> Daskreech: yea, pcman was nortoncommander-like, right?
<airtonix> cowgarden, no
<cowgarden> oh so I mixed them up. have to make a filebrowserinstall-session one day
<airtonix> pcmanfm is a simplified clone of windows explorer
<khunt> i am trying to create a .desktop file to launch a script but it keeps saying unable in initiate child process ./3gdial.sh no such file or directory but I know for a fact it lies and that the script is excecutable
<g4lv4tr0n> what times the jaunty release ?
<ellar> will jaunty have bittorrent link http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent so i can program a scipt to download it in night?
<airtonix> question: intrepid killed the font preview thumbnailer in nautilus. Is it back in jaunty?
<BUGabundo> this is a bit OT, but anyone knows where I can get jaunty artwork to print and set on a stand for jaunty launch?
<ienorand> Apr 22 15:59:49 Mell kernel: [73349.810469] iwlagn: MAC is in deep sleep! < could this, from kern.log, be a reasom for wpa not working?
<Daskreech> Kubuntu ships with the weather plugin for Jackalope?
<BUGabundo> Daskreech: should!
<airtonix> wtb answer
<khunt> haggis is it safe to upgrade kuki yet?
<khunt> does it still break?
<haggisbasheruk> i would think it would be fine now but intel driver is a mess now :(
<khunt> how bad?
<khunt> Intel driver has been poor for a couple of kernels
<haggisbasheruk> artifacts on GL
<thiebaude> khunt: you have an intel graphics card?
<khunt> I have 2
<thiebaude> is your X freezing?
<khunt> one in my dell
<haggisbasheruk> inly been runnning for 5-10 minst khunt so have not messed with things yet
<khunt> and one in my aa1
<khunt> I am on dell now
<khunt> seems fine
<khunt> not freezing
<khunt> am all up to date too
<thiebaude> yea, i fixed my problem yesterday
<haggisbasheruk> glxgears stutters :(
<khunt> bummer
<khunt> i am having .desktop issues
<admin_masu3701> when is 9.04 coming safe to install?
<Tekno> tomorrow
 * haggisbasheruk is running todays daily image
<joaopinto> admin_masu3701, 9.04 is already safe to install, not final yet
<BUGabundo> admin_masu3701: either never or 2 months ago
<cowgarden> admin_masu3701: and for shure in 2 month XD
<mrwes> safe?
<BUGabundo> cowgarden: are you sure ? LOL
<admin_masu3701> joapinto: i had the beta version but my wireless card couldnt work
<BUGabundo> admin_masu3701: let me put it this way: if you are scared, just keep what you have
<Halow> !outyet | admin_masu3701
<xhaker> crimsun: bug 365292
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365292 in alsa-driver "Asus P5Q-EM ICH10 No Sound Jaunty post RC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365292
<ubottu> admin_masu3701: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<BUGabundo> xhaker: hey tas bibo
<crimsun> xhaker: ok, will look soon
<xhaker> BUGabundo: a net no desktop é feia :)
<BUGabundo> ehe
<xemacs23456> who do i talk to about contributing to ubuntu ?
<admin_masu3701> am just making sure that my wireless will work..
<Daskreech> admin_masu3701: should be safe but try the live CD
<BUGabundo> xemacs23456: just beeing here, you already can contribute
<BUGabundo> xemacs23456: what are you good at?
<kaali> anyone here knows when it will be released?
<BUGabundo> admin_masu3701: did you file a bug for it?
<BUGabundo> kaali: sure
<xemacs23456> qa, c, c++, perl, it
<BUGabundo> kaali: its shedule for tomorrow
<BUGabundo> xemacs23456: guess #ubuntu-motu would be a good point to start!
<kaali> i ment time..   allready 23.4 here.. :D
<xemacs23456> or i can even mentor
<Daskreech> kaali: Need to get it the minute it comes out?
<BUGabundo> kaali: humm 22:40 here
<xemacs23456> ty BUGabundo
<admin_masu3701> Daskreech: ok
<kaali> cuz i'd like to "donate" my 100mbit to distributing it
<thiebaude> 5:20pm here
<admin_masu3701> BUGabundo: no
<BUGabundo> kaali: if history teachs us something, 16-20h GMT
<thiebaude> wron time
<BUGabundo> admin_masu3701: then how do expect it to be known by the devs and keep you posted on the fix???
<mrwes> kaali, so grab the torrent and seed back
<kaali> mrwes: thats what i had in mind..
<BUGabundo> mrwes: not just "a" torrent, but all of them ehehe kaali
<BUGabundo> xemacs23456: but feel free to tag along in here, and help fix bugs!
<kaali> too bad i have to go to work at 15pm +2 gmt
<dalton2345> first there first serve eh
<admin_masu3701> is 9.04 all different thn the 8.10? what are the new stuff?
<mrwes> sigh...
<khunt> read the changelog
<khunt> on the website
<kaali> maybe if i could somehow get .torrent(s) before release..?
<charlie-tca> It is only 21:43 GMT now
<mrwes> admin_masu3701, it's 0.94 better
<Daskreech> kaali: Yes you could and no one would be on them
<kaali> so those will be waitin in my torrent client til "seeder" comes up
<xemacs23456> seems like more teaching basic admin skills here and main channel
<kaali> Daskreech: i know
<kaali> Daskreech: plz tell me where
<Daskreech> admin_masu3701: Read the changelog :-)
<BUGabundo> kaali: get the daily images
<BUGabundo> and the rsync tomorrow if anything changes, force check and seed them
<mrwes> I didn't see any updated today aye?
<BUGabundo> xemacs23456: if #ubuntu is your like, sure! its too *crowd* for me, and many of us here
<BUGabundo> mrwes: no changes here either
<admin_masu3701> Daskreech: what the link to the site?
<BUGabundo> ubuntu.com admin_masu3701 LOL
<kaali> BUGabundo: i dont need images..    just .torrent.. :D
<mrwes> BUGabundo, you got my addicted to gnome-do
<BUGabundo> admin_masu3701: or http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<mrwes> me*
<kaali> so i can be there tire after release.. to seed like mofo
<xemacs23456> i have very high speed connection , just sampling channels now, trying to decide if i want debian or ubuntu
<BUGabundo> kaali: but I can just get the images, and just seed them
<BUGabundo> mrwes: I told you
<Daskreech> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904overview
<Daskreech> xemacs23456: How experienced are you with Linux?
<BUGabundo> xemacs23456: eheh Ubuntu please? or both
<fincan> when?
<Halow> !outyet | fincan
<ubottu> fincan: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<haggisbasheruk> when the wind blows your way fincan :P
<fincan> lol
<fincan> just trying sweety bots :)
<BUGabundo> fincan: Halow is not a bot!
<Halow> Not last I checked, anyway. ;)
<fincan> ubottu?
<fincan> :D
<haggisbasheruk> fincan: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<fincan> haggisbasheruk: final?
<haggisbasheruk> or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<haggisbasheruk> just do an update tommorrow for any changes
<cowgarden> BUGabundo: kaali want's to go to sleep and make his computer seed as soon as possible without further interaction
<kaali> cowgarden: pretty much
<kaali> and work tomorrow so i cant sit on the computer waitin when it will be released
<foogmaa> actually, it should be out in 14 hours, give or take 12 hours
<BUGabundo> cowgarden: kaali there are no FINAL torrents yet on torrents.ubutnu.com:6969
<cowgarden> .. I know
<cowgarden> but it was possible to set them up allready, wasn't it?
<kaali> rss would be nice
<BUGabundo> cowgarden: NO. it needs the hash
<ferronica> hello people
<ferronica> so ubuntu 9.04 OUT???////
<crimsun> xhaker: please unmute 'Surround', 'Center', 'LFE', 'Side'
<haggisbasheruk> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ then update tommorow ferronica
<ferronica> this one is RC
<ferronica> not final one :(
<haggisbasheruk> its daily image
<ferronica> ya i know
<ferronica> but i need final release :)
<Halow> As long as you update it will be the final release.
<ferronica> i will wait
<Halow> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<joaopinto> so just wait
<haggisbasheruk> lol
<ferronica> lol
<ferronica> but there is no official release of final version though
<noren> i upgraded from the 8.10 will i have to change the repo list now
<pinnerup_> Any ideas when tomorrow JJ will be released? Thing is I've been asked to do an intro to Ubuntu to a smaller crowd tomorrow evening (about 18 hours from now) and it would be really neat if I could use the new version instead of II. (The coinciding date was incidental.)
<Daskreech> pinnerup_: get the daily
<xhaker> crimsun: not sound yet
<Daskreech> They won't know the difference
<thiebaude> already 99 people in #ubuntu-release-party
<pinnerup_> Daskreech: That's probably right. It doesn't say?
<ferronica> this 8.10 release buggy
<crimsun> xhaker: and if you mute 'IEC958'?
<Daskreech> ferronica: Seems ok For Kubuntu
<ferronica> :S
<crimsun> xhaker: as a heads-up, your codec isn't well-supported in jaunty
<noren> hi Daskreech
<Daskreech> Hi
<ferronica> my keyborad multimedia keys didnt worked
<crimsun> xhaker: you really want a git snapshot of alsa-driver - not even 1.0.19 is new enough
<fincan> when?
<fincan> :D
<ferronica> using Microsoft laser mouse and KB 6000 version 2.0
<cowgarden> BUGabundo: the hash.. got it now :)
<Gullstad> I'm guessing ubuntu stable wont be released when time hits 00:00? =)
<ferronica> here 23rd 3:00AM
<Halow> Depends what time zone... and which day you're talking about.
<ferronica> but no update
<BUGabundo> noren: WHAT????
<BUGabundo> noren: don't manually change the sources.list
<BUGabundo> noren: use $ update-manager -d ! it will do it all for you
<xhaker> crimsun: eek.. i's seeing Null Output (PulseAudio Mixer) on the sound preferences
<Anyoseyo> soo...
<Anyoseyo> how much longer til release :)
<xhaker> crimsun: i should be seeing HDA Intel there right?
<BUGabundo> Anyoseyo: several hours
<crimsun> xhaker: what's the output from: pactl stat|grep ^D
<xhaker> crimsun: default sink and default_source auto_null{,.monitor}
<crimsun> xhaker: yeah, that's a problem.
<ah7013> i'm running the janunty release candidate will i be able to upgrade to the final version when it comes out?
<noren_> i upgraded from the 8.10 will i have to change the repo list now after the official realeas
<Anyoseyo> and how will you upgrade?
<crimsun> xhaker: are the basics working? i.e., pasuspender -- speaker-test -c2 -Dplughw:0
<Halow> ah7013: Yes, just keep doing your daily upgrades and it will be the final.
<ah7013> thanks
<Halow> Updates even.
<BUGabundo> ah7013: yes you can! just run update-manager
<xhaker> crimsun: nope.. open error -22 invalid argument
<BUGabundo> noren_: stop saying stupid stuff! why would you have to do that?
<BUGabundo> who here wants to open a poll to vote Gnome DO in the Desktop Seed for Karmic Koala? ?
<thiebaude> BUGabundo: yes
<noren_> y so rude
<Halow> Desktop Seed?
<BUGabundo> noren_ sorry! didn't mean to be! I'm just asking
<crimsun> xhaker: much as i suspected. you'll likely need http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/tiwai/snapshot/alsa-driver-snapshot.tar.bz2
<BUGabundo> Halow: the seed that states what will be installed in the desktop version
<BUGabundo> noren_: also start the conversation with the nick of the person you want to talk to
<JerkyBoys> will 9.04 be released at midnight?
<BUGabundo> JerkyBoys: no, not exacly
<BUGabundo> why?
<JerkyBoys> just wonderin
<Daisuke-Ido> JerkyBoys: it will be released when it's released.
<foogmaa> it's usually released around noon GMT give or take about 8 hours
<JerkyBoys> i go into work late tomorrow, so just wondering if anyone know when
<Anyoseyo> all these anxious people >.<
<JerkyBoys> hehe
<thiebaude> yup
<JerkyBoys> i am excited
<Daisuke-Ido> foogmaa: should have just said +/- 12 hours :D
 * Anyoseyo just installed 8.10, and will now need to update
<Halow> BUGabundo: But what about K/Xubuntu? I realized while trying Xubuntu (and knowing I can't live without Do) that I needed to install a LOAD of GNOME things just to meet dependencies for the plugins.
<Daisuke-Ido> JerkyBoys: so upgrade now
<foogmaa> lol
<BUGabundo> man... I scared another user! am I that rude?
<xhaker> crimsun: thanks for the help.
<JerkyBoys> upgrade to what, 9.04 is not out
<thiebaude> BUGabundo: your kewl
<gotsanity> anyone got any experience running a wine program in a dedicated x server?
<foogmaa> i've never seen a release that went up at 1800 GMT though, it's always earlier
<BUGabundo> JerkyBoys: I've been running jaunty since november! for me its just another day
<Daisuke-Ido> JerkyBoys: it's a release candidate.  if you upgrade now and keep up with the updates, you'll already HAVE the release version.
<JerkyBoys> i dont like beta's or RC's
<BUGabundo> Anyoseyo: please read the release notes
<Daisuke-Ido> it's not lie everything is going to change in a matter of hours
<BUGabundo> then $ update-manager -d
<Daskreech> Halow: Kubuntu has krunner
<BUGabundo> Halow: DO works on Xub, but that is another seed, and I bet the core devs don't want the bloadt that DO brings
<Daisuke-Ido> JerkyBoys: besides, at this point, the RC is final, since all that's left is packaging and such.  there will likely be no major changes to packages from this point until release
<Halow> Ahh... I tried Kubuntu for about all of a day and made a u-turn for gnome. :)
<JerkyBoys> i read they will be correcting the ext4 issue
<BUGabundo> Daisuke-Ido: JerkyBoys: its not even RC. its archive current stat
<BUGabundo> s/stat/state
<JerkyBoys> its no worries, i can wait
<Jacxz> any eta on final? :p
<Daisuke-Ido> BUGabundo: upgrading from intrepid at this point is to current, but installing from an RC cd would be just that, RC.
<Daisuke-Ido> Jacxz: when it's done
<Jacxz> ^^
<Daisuke-Ido> sometime in the next, oh, 25 hours
<BUGabundo> Daisuke-Ido: actually tehre were some _minor_ changes to RC
<leprechau> quick question....what timezone does the countdown on the official site use?
<Daisuke-Ido> BUGabundo: and doing updates after installing RC would bring that into line with the current
<Daisuke-Ido> -the
<BUGabundo> of course
<BUGabundo> leprechau: no idea! UK maybe?
<Halow> This is why everyone should just switch to UTC. ;)
<Jacxz> UK is over so nope
<leprechau> BUGabundo, hehe i was just wondering...i finally convinced my wife to let me linuxcize her laptop and I don't want to wait to long and let that oppurtunity expire
<leprechau> also..didn't want to download a whole iso and have to do it again 24hrs later
<BUGabundo> leprechau: you won't! you can rsync the changes
<Halow> rsync! Because BUGabundo keeps pushing it. ;)
<BUGabundo> and some users told me they can do the same with torrents
<thiebaude> :)
<ienorand> leprechau: It shouldn't make a difference
 * BUGabundo me loves rsync Halow
<leprechau> yeah...but im anal retentive...i want to get a real 9.04 release cd ... not have to write RC on it with my sharpie ;p
<leprechau> but i guess you are right
<BUGabundo> then do a netboot install LOL
<leprechau> i could rsync the iso
<x-ip> anybody knows at which hour will be 9.04 isos uploaded and the mirrors ready to upgrade ? :D
<Daisuke-Ido> !outyet
<ubottu> Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<x-ip> at 00 am ?
<kklimonda>  no
<x-ip> i'm at ubuntu+1 hehe
<Daisuke-Ido> x-ip: but you apparently didn't read the rest of it
<Daisuke-Ido> there is no predetermined time when it will be.
<leprechau> LOL
<leprechau> * Topic for #ubuntu-release-party is: Ubuntu (9.04) Jaunty Jackalope is due some time on 23rd April 2009 | Channel guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseParties for parties in your zone | Every time you ask if it's out, a bunny dies!
<x-ip> ok ok, np ... going to #ubuntu-release-party hehehe
<leprechau> dead bunnies :/
<thiebaude> the party is starting next door
<leprechau> x-ip, you just killed a bunny
<x-ip> thanks x'D
<Daisuke-Ido> leprechau: i want to go and keep asking if it's out yet
<x-ip> why ? :S
<ienorand> RC was at ~6pm GMT I think, so expect something similar...
<Jacxz> cya in realse-party x-ip
<x-ip> /j/ #ubuntu-release-party
<x-ip> ups
<BUGabundo> x-ip: mirrors tend to have a cron, running from 1h to 24h
<x-ip> wow x'D
<haggisbasheruk> bunny killers
<ienorand> Buthen again i could be wrong
<x-ip> jajajaja
<x-ip> i readed the topic
<x-ip> sorry :S
<x-ip> too late >.<'
<thiebaude> BUGabundo: there might be updates in 1hr?
<x-ip> x'D
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: ah?
<BUGabundo> let me check out http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<BUGabundo> let me check out #ubuntu-release-party
 * BUGabundo wishes there was a DEL for stupid posts to IRC
<haggisbasheruk> :)
<cowgarden> BUGabundo: I want Gnome-DO to be shipped along (but not docky as default, stucks a bit on netbooks/older PCs)
<ppe> hi, when will be the stable-ubuntu 9.04 released?
<BluesKaj> ppe, tomorrow
<Skapare> ppe: when it's ready
<ienorand> I like the quote from part channel: Every time you ask if it's out, a bunny dies!
<ienorand> *party
<coz_> pit roasted rabbit is tastey :)
<ppe> I have a boring sroll-bug in the updated beta. I can only scroll slow in firefox and openoffice3. mark is buggy, too. I hope this will be fixed in the stable ubuntu.
<ppe> scroll*
<dash|x58> can someone help me successfully increase my resolution?
<dash|x58> every attempt i've failed ;/
<kklimonda> ppe: it may not - you should file a bug.
<ppe> kklimonda: so I have to post in launchpad? :(
<kklimonda> ppe: yes
<robin0800> dash|x58: Put it Xorg conf?
<ppe> kklimonda: maybe it will be fixed..
<kklimonda> ppe: is your 9.04 updated?
<ppe> yes
<BUGabundo> ppe use ubuntu-bug
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: what is he's package?
<ppe> it's sudo apt-get update, yes?
<kklimonda> ppe: yes
<ppe> hmm... I'm up to date..
<BUGabundo> ppe: now $sudo apt-upgrade
<BUGabundo> and then
<BUGabundo> ppe: now $sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: if it's slow scroll in some applications than it may be something with video drivers and compiz. if it scrolls only in those two applications I don't know :)
<giskard> hello
<giskard> i am having trouble adding a new user with users-admin
<kklimonda> ppe: what is exactly your problem and what is your hardware?
<BUGabundo> giskard: sounds like a known bug
<ppe> kklimonda: I have a geforce 8800 an athlon x2 2.6 ghz and 4 gb ram.
<tas> Hello
<tas> Hello, I have a question to ask about Gnome panels and AWN; Basically I want to disable the last Gnome panel I have and use only AWN, it's fine if I have to delete it, but I dunno how to do that, either, can anyone help?
<Daskreech> Anyone using The git for Gnome-Shell?
<kklimonda> ppe: and it scrolls slowly in firefox and ooo or you can only scroll in those two applications?
<BUGabundo> tas: hi
<BUGabundo> can I recommend gnome-do ?
<tas> Hello BUG O:
<BUGabundo> its a lot better then AWN
<BUGabundo> also to reply to you, just right click on the pannel, and choose properties
<tas> Yeah, I tried Gnome-Do, but I cant have a notification area in Docky
<BUGabundo> there you can enable an option to hide the applet
<tas> Seeing as what I want is a dock like OS X or a taskbar like Windows 7, Docky doesnt work out for me quite yet
<BUGabundo> tas: there's a new skin for DO, called Docky....
<tas> Yeah, but it doesnt have a notification area
<tas> So AWN works out better
<Daskreech> !info docky
<ubottu> Package docky does not exist in jaunty
<nicuro> hello. does anybody know when jaunty will be launched?
<tas> 23'rd
<tas> Tommorow, I think
<nicuro> ok
<tas> Of course
<xerxes> nicuro: You can get the daily snapshot
<tas> if you wanna know when you can get it, you can get it right now
<BUGabundo>  !daily | nicuro
<ubottu> nicuro: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<canttakeitany> !outyet
<ubottu> Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<xerxes> and then make an update tomorrow
<tas> the RC version, anyway
<nicuro> thanks
<J-_> Are the final Jaunty ISOs ready yet for download?
<shavlir> and another bunny dies needlessly
<robin0800> J-_: Another Bunny just Died
<BUGabundo> J-_: NO
<genii> Was it a bunny or a baby jackalope?
<Bobng> I think I have found a bug
 * genii checks the corpse for antlers
<BUGabundo> Bobng: really? is it that hard?
<J-_> Settle down. ;(
<Bobng> Well it seems to not replicate itself now
<robin0800> genii: Its a bug
<tas> Anyway, about deleting the Gnome panel
<tas> No one know how?
<foogmaa> I don't know but that seems like a Sessions type of thing
<nosferathoo> ugabuga
<tas> Yeah, I checked that
<tas> It didnt work O:
<tas> I only wanna remove the one panel so I can have only AWN as my interface
<BUGabundo> tas did you do what I told you to?
<shavlir> right click, delete this panel?
<foogmaa> oh, so just drag the panel around?
<kklimonda> tas: right click on panel and then "delete this panel"
<tas> Check properties in the gnome panel? Yes, I tried that
<tas> It doesnt work
<Tecna> grr
<kklimonda> tas: what happens?
<tas> The setting is disabled for some reason
<Tecna> Compiz keeps messing up
<kklimonda> tas: hmm.. is it your only panel?
<Bobng> Well look at this
<Bobng> http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/2483/screenshotaddremoveappl.png
<aljosa> any info if fglrx driver will be available soon
<Bobng> when selecting the last item of a drop down panel
<Bobng> that normally fits fine
<tas> It's only one panel
<BUGabundo> tas don't DELETE it, just hide
<nosferathoo> aljosa, i also want to know ;]
<Bobng> it scrolls to the bottom and wont show any other items until you move up
<Bobng> when it SHOULD look like this http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/2483/screenshotaddremoveappl.png
<tas> It work work that wat
<tas> way*
<J-_> What will be changed on the latest ISO that will be released?
<nosferathoo> aljosa, maybe it will be best to ask ati/amd directly?
<kklimonda> tas: then you can't remove your only panel.
<J-_> from the lastest beta
<tas> Since I need to setup a notification area in AWN
<J-_> latest*
<kklimonda> tas: you would have to remove gnome-panel package.
<kklimonda> it is unsupported
<tas> How do I go about that?
<kklimonda> and stupid as gnome-panel is dependency of many other packages
<BUGabundo> J-_: from beta? a lot. from RC not much, from daily almost sure, nothing
<kklimonda> tas: you could try ``sudo chmod -x /usr/bin/gnome-panel'' to prevent it from launching
<J-_> Is there a daily ISO then?
<tas> Allright then
<kklimonda> tas: but again it's unsupported and weird things may happen.
<tas> Oh
<tas> Then nevermind then
<tas> So odd, though
<kklimonda> tas: can't you delete notification area from panel?
<kklimonda> and then add it to awn
<tas> Well, I dunno how
<shavlir> J-_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<tas> That might work, though
<glootech> any second now!
<Z_God> may jaunty really break my system? ;)
<shavlir> yes
<kklimonda> tas: right click on notification area applet and Remove from panel
<shavlir> broke mine
<Z_God> really?
<shavlir> but I fixed it :-)
<Z_God> what did it break?
<thiebaude> Z_God: mine too
<kklimonda> tas: you have to click left from the first notification icon - this should be notification applet..
<cowgarden> mine too :)
<shavlir> grpahics drivers didnt work out of the box
<Tecna> Does anyone have anyideas about why my compiz desktop cube is suddenly 100% Opacity, when the settings say it's 0%?
<tas> Ah, I see
<tas> Thanks, monda
<Anacranom> i tried to add a network printer shared on a windows box- received message- "There were no print shares found.  Please check that the Samba service is marked as trusted in your firewall configuration. To do this, select System->Administration->Firewall from the main menu." But there is no "Firewall" there, and i edited the menu and there's no option to add it, anyone know where this is?
<Z_God> shavlir: which driver?
<shavlir> radeon
<kklimonda> nosferathoo: just install and you will know ;)
<Z_God> ok
<nosferathoo> kklimonda, I don't want to messup anything, I'm working on this hardware ;]
<tas> There
<tas> Thanks, monda
<kklimonda> nosferathoo: this version: 2:8.600-0ubuntu2 isn't the latest one?
<kklimonda> nosferathoo: well.. no pain, no gain ;P
<Z_God> so jaunty will be released today, is it likely I'll get an upgrade notification soon?
<BUGabundo> Z_God: wanna kill yet another bunny?
<Z_God> why not?
<shavlir> you can force an early upgrade to the RC, or just wait
<BUGabundo> Z_God: you can upgrade NOW. just read the release notes, make a backu
<BUGabundo> Z_God: and $ update-manager -d
<Z_God> yeah I know, but I just wondered whether it'd happen automaticly
<BUGabundo> Z_God: bunny joke, see topic
<J-_> I can upgrade to from the beta to the rc?
<Z_God> BUGabundo: I guess I'm stupid, cause I don't get it
<BUGabundo> Z_God: LOLOL
<J-_> heh
<Anacranom> did 9.04 hide the gui-firewall settings?
<hggdh> J-_, all you need is to run update-manager
<Z_God> J-_: should be np
<ienorand> BUGabundo: The bunny joke topic is in the other chan...
<wgrant> Anacranom: There are none by default.
<J-_> I guess the point would be to install the newest rc to get rid of all the stagnant crap I have installed snice alpha 4 I think it was when I installed Jaunty.
<BUGabundo> is it?
<wgrant> Anacranom: There never were.
<shavlir> yeah, the topic wasnt changed here, someone just posted it
 * robin0800  Topic for #ubuntu-release-party is: Ubuntu (9.04) Jaunty Jackalope is due some time on 23rd April 2009 | Channel guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseParties for parties in your zone | Every time you ask if it's out, a bunny dies!
<BUGabundo> Anacranom: you may want to check $man gufw
<MarkJones> Are all the Jaunty updates in the repos are they the only ones that exist or are there usually ones that pop up in the lest second at release? Cause if so then there are still a lot of bugs in Jaunty if the updates on repos are all there is.
<Z_God> hehe, seems I'm not that stupid
<Anacranom> wgrant, BUGabundo  i tried to add a network printer shared on a windows box- received message- "There were no print shares found.  Please check that the Samba service is marked as trusted in your firewall configuration. To do this, select System->Administration->Firewall from the main menu." But there is no "Firewall" there, and i edited the menu and there's no option to add it, anyone know where this is?
<MarkJones> Trash bin dont even work on mine.
<wgrant> MarkJones: None of those bugs exist until you have reported them.
<Z_God> I guess half of the people in that channel have names like "BunnyKiller"
<MarkJones> I reported it
<BUGabundo> MarkJones: there are still lots of bugs in 6.06
<Anacranom> i have the same printer on my desktop using 8.04
<wgrant> Anacranom: We don't run a firewall by default. What is giving you that message? It shouldn't.
<loomsen> all bugs busted here --- except ubuntu itself...
#ubuntu+1 2009-04-23
<MarkJones> Something as simple as trash dont work I dont know if the release is even ready seems premature.
<Anacranom> wgrant, i add a printer, choose "Windows Printer via Samba.."> Browse---> error msg
<loomsen> lol
<mattwj2002> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<loomsen> :D
<wgrant> MarkJones: It works fine for everybody I know.
<hggdh> MarkJones, what is the bug #?
<MarkJones> 1 sec
<shavlir> there's the ext4 bug, maybe the same thing?
<handlehere> Hi :) - is there an apt-get command to upgrade 8.10 to jaunty?
<loomsen> apt-get time && wait
<mattwj2002> hehe
<shavlir> lol
<BUGabundo> handlehere: read the release notes http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<mattwj2002> so what time will it be released?
<mattwj2002> 6 hours to midnight for me :)
<BUGabundo> handlehere: and then makea backup. only then run $ update-manager -d
<wgrant> mattwj2002: Never.
<loomsen> as soon as your notifier notifys u
<hggdh> mattwj2002, as soon as it is ready
<MarkJones>              Bug #365025
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365025 in ubuntu "deleted files not going in trash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365025
<Z_God> it's already 1:04 here
<KyleK> lol
<Z_God> so it must be out
 * ienorand can't take all this sensless animal slaughtering anymore and is off to bed
<cowgarden> yea, must be out in germany
<loomsen> lol
<KyleK> Z_God: i dont think they can release something at a certain time in any time zone
<wgrant> MarkJones: That bug doesn't exist.
<loomsen> same procedure twice a year
<loomsen> :D
<hggdh> MarkJones, you reported the bug today, and you consider this a blocker? (BTW, you did not answer the question posed to you in the bug)
<Z_God> KyleK: why not?, just give the dutch mirrors one hour earlier access than the UK mirrors, etc. etc.
<loomsen> lol
<wgrant> MarkJones: That bug does not exist, as you have not given the requested information.
<wgrant> And as hggdh said, you reported it just a few hours ago.
<loomsen> so you think they're just waiting for the time to pass by till they finally can release jaunty?
<loomsen> :D
<handlehere> bugabundo: bugabundo tyvm, i guess xubuntu is released in higher version later ten the ubuntu right?
<Z_God> I'd be surprised if there would still be bugs to fix at this moment
<wgrant> handlehere: No - at exactly the same time.
<wgrant> handlehere: Although the announcement might come out a few minutes later.
<loomsen> lol
<loomsen> but u can try and add the servers for maui waui and pray
<coz_> Z_God, how about nautilus  open dialog still being painfully slow :)
<MarkJones> What do i have to include?
<MarkJones> Its my first bug report ever
<Z_God> I'm a KDE user, so I don't think that's very important :P
<Z_God> but if you still experience this with a fresh install on multiple systems that would be bad
<hggdh> MarkJones, describe how you delete the file
<wgrant> MarkJones: What he asked. How exactly are you deleting? Through a menu? The delete key? Which options are checked in Edit->Preferences->Behaviour->Trash?
<hggdh> MarkJones, for example "I open a terminal and issue 'rm thisfile'"
<Z_God> coz_: because it's really unlikely it'll be fixed in the coming hours
<loomsen> lol
<loomsen> u open a terminal and issue rm= /dev/null
<coz_> Z_God, oh no  I have to sudo nautilus to get things done lol
<loomsen> jeez
<loomsen> jeeeeeeeez
<Z_God> coz_: try sudo apt-get install konqueror ;)
<hggdh> loomsen, if you are not willing to help out, please do not confuse the issue
<loomsen> i just helped u out buddy
<coz_> Z_God, cant do that I am a long hater of anything kde :)
<Z_God> coz_, how come/
<Z_God> ?
<coz_> Z_God, I used kde way back with red hat  and have never found it worth the effort ever since :)
<cowgarden> coz_: you have to use gksudo made a huge mistake once with sudo :)
<Z_God> coz_, but why the hate then?
<m1r> hello
<coz_> Z_God,  it is a "cute"  look number one second it is always having issues and far less stable than gnome
<loomsen> cause u better dont use gksu at all
<loomsen> y do u think u have to go with super-cow powers
<m1r> i have installed 9.04 RC today and set all HDD partitioning to default, it made SWAP 11GB ??? is that normal ?
<loomsen> no
<TheFunkbomb> has anyone done an upgrade to 9.04 rather than a fresh install?
<coz_> loomsen,  because at this point. on this install.. nautilus open dialog takes 30 minutes to do what normally takes me 3 mintues  so sudo nautilus does it for me
<thiebaude> 11gb is too much
<loomsen> ←
<Z_God> coz_, ok I should look at Gnome sometime then, when I started with KDE, Gnome didn't exist yet, and I never really tried it seriously
<hggdh> m1r, how large is your disk?
<m1r> 500gb with 32mb cache
<coz_> Z_God,  well it is not pretty at first but logical if nothing else
<loomsen> coz, ur prlly making things worse
<Daskreech> coz_: Far less stable?
<m1r> in any case 11GB seems too much (4gb ram in system)
<TheFunkbomb> I guess not
<coz_> Daskreech,  well I dont want to get into bashing anything here but yes its always had issues
<loomsen> it's just a predefined percentage of your HDD
<hggdh> m1r, please open a bug on this. This is a bit excessive
<loomsen> if youure going with defaults
 * Daskreech shrugs
<loomsen> defaults suck btw
<Z_God> coz_, I care more about functionality than looks, kind of became addicted to all KDE's features though
<Daskreech> Works nicely for me
<m1r> hggdh: how to report bug ?
<Daskreech> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<hggdh> m1r, see above
<Z_God> coz_, I still prefer KDE 3 over 4 atm
<m1r> tnx guys
<Daskreech> Z_God: KDE3 is there for Jaunty :)
<coz_> Z_God, understood
<Z_God> yeah, I saw that, that's really great (hardy doesn't support my hardware)
<Daskreech> erk
<Anacranom> so no-one's found issues with samba?
<loomsen> i did
<Z_God> but I should check gnome out too I guess, I wonder about the future of GTK though
<loomsen> since alpha 4 or so
<BUGabundo> m1r: big disk?
<m1r> 500Gb
<Z_God> I barely use Samba
<loomsen> wasnt able to access my network HD, but i was able to access it through my virtualbox O.o
<Z_God> I guess it's much less popular these days than it used to be
<wgrant> Z_God: What about GTK+'s future?
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> what's the damn installer name?
<wgrant> BUGabundo: ubiquity
<BUGabundo> m1r: $ ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<BUGabundo> wgrant: thanks
<BUGabundo> nice to see you so active today wgrant
<Z_God> wgrant, I guess you know about the evolution of Qt from version 3 to 4, I have no clue how GTK is doing compared to Qt 4
<BUGabundo> missed you on +1
<loomsen> this is not a bug
<loomsen> it's a default value
<wgrant> Z_God: There is a GTK3 planned in the next couple of releases. A lot of cleanups and new nice stuff.
<m1r> loomsen: so its normal to assign that much on "large" disk ?
<hggdh> but we still should look at this default
<Daskreech> Z_God: Isn't right now since it hasn't upped a version yet
<wgrant> 11GB of swap doesn't make sense, so it is  abug.
<Daskreech> wgrant: whats new?
<Z_God> wgrant, is there a big advantage with GTK3 over Qt 4?
<loomsen> m1r, so it's normal going with defaults and wondering they arent customized?
<wgrant> Z_God: It's less crap that Qt :P
<TheFunkbomb> Anyone upgrade to 9.04 rather than a fresh install?
<wgrant> Z_God: This war has been going on forever, I'm sure you know.
<kklimonda> TheFunkbomb: worked fine for me.
<wgrant> Daskreech: I don't recall. I'm not big GUI person.
<shavlir> TheFunkbomb: yes, I have
<TheFunkbomb> no issues?
<sint> TheFunkbomb: i do fresh install :)
<Skapare> I always do fresh install
<m1r> loomsen: ok , tnx. but was just wondering why assigned so much
<Z_God> wgrant, I guess both have their advantages, but I've only looked at Qt, so I know why Qt is nice, I have no clue about GTK
 * genii sips and thinks about some QuTeGTK project
<sint> but just because my old system is a mess :D
<loomsen> min as possible ↑
<wgrant> Z_God: Parts of Qt are nice, but others I utterly hate.
<Skapare> keep your data separate from the system, and make backups ... then fresh install is the way
<loomsen> lol
<loomsen> y would u think that?
<TheFunkbomb> I don't want to lose all my settings
 * Daskreech sits with genii
 * Skapare has done fresh installs since way back when he managed mainframes
<BUGabundo> m1r: I would consider it an UI bug
<BUGabundo> file it and let me know!
<loomsen> separate home partition for the win funk
<Z_God> wgrant, those parts have been done better in GTK?
<genii> wgrant: Eventually my crystal ball says we'll see something like GTK-fusion
<TheFunkbomb> So, when 9.04 gets released tomorow, what would the command line be to run the upgrade?
<kklimonda> TheFunkbomb: do-release-upgrade
<BUGabundo> loomsen: there is no current need for separate home
 * genii slides Daskreech a coffee
<TheFunkbomb> kklimonda, thanks
<kklimonda> TheFunkbomb: even ``sudo do-release-upgrade''
<BUGabundo> loomsen: the installer can reinstall the system without touching the USER data
<loomsen> yep bug, and windows works too
<TheFunkbomb> would that work now?
<wgrant> Z_God: Yes. Buildish bits, for example.
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: NO sudo for UM
<m1r> BUGabundo: cant report atm, my mails are on other system and dont have access to them :(
<kklimonda> TheFunkbomb: if you kept your sources.list sane you shouldn't have any problems..
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: even for cli tool?
<BUGabundo> m1r: why do you need email?
<TheFunkbomb> I'm nervous about that lol
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: AFAIK... but u can test it
<kklimonda> TheFunkbomb: if you append -d option it will upgrade right now
<m1r> BUGabundo: to login to launchpad ?
<Skapare> BUGabundo: bu having /home separate you can do a reformat, which ensures any bad files go away
<TheFunkbomb> I'll just wait until tomorrow
<BUGabundo> TheFunkbomb: just remove any 3rd party sources
<Skapare> by
<loomsen> yes
<BUGabundo> m1r: ahhh
<kklimonda> TheFunkbomb: nothing will change - the release is already frozen.
<BUGabundo> Skapare: False! the installer does that for you
<loomsen> i have partitions / /boot /opt /usr /home
<Z_God> wgrant, I understand what you mean
<kklimonda> TheFunkbomb: if you want to upgrade existing installation then you can do it now
<TheFunkbomb> Will I lose all my themes and stuff?
<loomsen> jeez, depending what u did with thhem
<Skapare> BUGabundo: how do you reformat a partition and keep one directory of files?
<hggdh> the discussion about whether a single partition, or multiple, has raged for a long time. I use many
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: i don't have any system that isn't either LTS or 9.04 already :)
<loomsen> if you have em in ~/.themes in your separate home part you wont
<Z_God> wgrant, seems it's smth that is required for many good things in Qt, so it seems reasonable in one way, but I guess it can be annoying too sometimes
<loomsen> (this is as far as i remember one of the first sentences in the getting started)
<TheFunkbomb> so, for me to upgrade right now, it's "sudo -d do-release-upgrade"?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I think I've even removed all VMs with ubuntu so I can't check if it works without sudo. maybe you are right
<BUGabundo> Skapare: easy, I select it NOT to format! the installer REMOVEs all system files
<wgrant> TheFunkbomb: For a desktop installation 'update-manager -d'
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: launch a KVM/QEMU image?
<BUGabundo> ehhehehehe
<kklimonda> TheFunkbomb: either ``do-release-upgrade -d'' or ``sudo do-release-upgrade -d''
<TheFunkbomb> well, which is it?
<thiebaude> either
<loomsen> update-manager -d if you want
<BUGabundo> TheFunkbomb: $ update-manager -d
<TheFunkbomb> okay
<BUGabundo> that's the ONE
<TheFunkbomb> and I need to disable all third party?
<wgrant> TheFunkbomb: do-release-upgrade is for when you don't want a GUI.
<Skapare> BUGabundo: reformat has in the past made the difference when merely deleting all files failed ... I stand by my recommendation to reformat ... and in some cases even suggest wiping the partition to binary zero before the format
<wgrant> TheFunkbomb: It will disable third-party repositories for you.
<TheFunkbomb> okay
<TheFunkbomb> I'm going to try
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: update-manager will launch GTK+ window and he has asked for cli command.
<TheFunkbomb> brb
<BUGabundo> TheFunkbomb: not that you need, but its better
<mattwj2002> my new ubuntu install is going to be 64 bit :)
<loomsen> ^^
<kklimonda> mattwj2002: do you have 4GB of ram?
<mattwj2002> yup
<TheFunkbomb> I assume I should shut everything down first?
<TheFunkbomb> like firefox and IRC
<BUGabundo> TheFunkbomb: have you read the release notes?
<mattwj2002> exactly 4 GB actually
<BUGabundo> TheFunkbomb: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<TheFunkbomb> I have not
<wgrant> TheFunkbomb: Most things except Firefox should keep running fine.
<loomsen> www.opera.com
<Skapare> BUGabundo: its all part of the absolute assurance factor ... but then ... I do farms of servers ... I have to BE SURE more so than most people, I guess
<BUGabundo> TheFunkbomb: then that's the FIRST thing you should do. the second is a backup
 * BUGabundo slaps loomsen for free pub
<BUGabundo> Skapare: I would have to agree on that
<BUGabundo> but we are talking on single user Desktop here
<Skapare> BUGabundo: but do we at least agree that people should have 2 or more away-from-the-machine backups of their important data?
<jimqode> when is 9.04 going to be released? And  please don't hurt me if this is not the right channel
<BUGabundo> Skapare: only two ? lol
<kklimonda> jimqode: in the next 24 hours.
<loomsen> pff, opera is best
<BUGabundo> jimqode: come one! why kill anohter bunny?
<Skapare> BUGabundo: what number do you suggest?
<TheFunkbomb> screw it.  I'm going for it
<TheFunkbomb> everything is backed up
<loomsen> funk
<loomsen> listen
<TheFunkbomb> actually, let me back up everything again
<loomsen> if you wont read anyway
<Skapare> BUGabundo: I do have 4 backups of most things, myself ... 6 of some
<kklimonda> heh
<BUGabundo> brb /me gets a cookie
<loomsen> create a /boot partition as ext3 about 800 MB or so
<loomsen> another / of 20GB or so
<loomsen> and a last one /home
<kklimonda> loomsen: why does he need /boot ?
 * Skapare made his /boot just ext2 ... didn't feel a journal was worth taking the space for it
<loomsen> as big as ou want
<TheFunkbomb> I'm backing up my home folder
 * Skapare made his /boot only 125MB
<kklimonda> it's all matter of preferences - 20GB for root is overkill in my opinion.. also 800mb for /boot is way too much..
<loomsen> he doesnt need, but as ext4 doesnt really fully support grub it might happen that it wont start up anymore
<kklimonda> loomsen: no
<loomsen> Skap_ not everyone keeps his pc clean :)
<Skapare> TheFunkbomb: do it twice while I duck in case BUGabundo hits me for not recommending 4 backups :)
 * mattwj2002 a 1.5 TB root
<kklimonda> loomsen: the only thing you must remember is to launch grub-install when you convert ext3 to ext4
<Skapare> loomsen: oh ... yeah ... forgot about that
<kklimonda> loomsen: then grub works as expected
<TheFunkbomb> my external hdd is very noisy lately.  That can't be good
<Skapare> TheFunkbomb: depends on the noise and its cause
<shavlir> drop it off a tall building, that should shut it up :-)
<thiebaude> lol
<TheFunkbomb> lol
<loomsen> lol
<loomsen> that would work
<Skapare> or do a burn-in ... in a ceramics kiln
<Skapare> mash it under a steam roller
<racecar56> back
<loomsen> ok, to be somewhat helpful
<loomsen> get smartmontools
<TheFunkbomb> do you think it would be easier if I just did a fresh install and then copied my home folder back?
<BUGabundo> guys! my recommendion on Partitions right NOW is a single / for all disk, with a 8 GiB of swap at the begginig of the disk, any one who disagrees, please state your reason!
<BUGabundo> Skapare: backups are for wimps I do BZR on my stuff
<loomsen> ←
<racecar56> i use /home as a seprate
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: 8GB for swap is way too much..
<racecar56> i have 3.81 GB on my laptop
<racecar56> swap
<thiebaude> it is
<loomsen> i'd go for sth like 50% of RAM
<TheFunkbomb> I mean, I don't mind doing a fresh install if I can just copy stuff back from my external hdd
<cowgarden> loomsen: 100% is better for hibernation
<kklimonda> TheFunkbomb: that's the safest option.
<loomsen> yes funky babe, this will work :)
 * Skapare notices a 9.04 iso on an rsync server that isn't -rc- ... hmmm
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: might be today, but not in the near future
<TheFunkbomb> okay, I'll just download it.
<loomsen> oh well, true
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: why?
<TheFunkbomb> burn it to a CD
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: that's what I have with 4Gibs of RAM
<BUGabundo> 2.5 times ehehe
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: the only reason to keep 4GB of swap would be to enable hibernation
<loomsen> lol never
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: i don't use swap at all
<racecar56> what about 3.81 gb of swap?
<BUGabundo> loomsen: with less then 1.5 time you won't hibernagte to disk
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: and I have 4GB of ram
<thiebaude> BUGabundo: thats about right since you said you have 4gb
<Daskreech> Z_God: What don't you like about KDE4?
<thiebaude> i only have 512 mb
<loomsen> but it wont ever be that full
<Skapare> mmm ... several 9.04 isos w/o -rc- ... along with the isos with -rc-
<Skapare> so does that mean it's out now?
<racecar56> o.o
<loomsen> tho i dont use hibernation anyway
<racecar56> look at ubuntu.com
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: for KK we will have default for swap in file
<kklimonda> Skapare: maybe mirrors are syncing..
<Skapare> kklimonda: these look complete
<loomsen> just get a netinstall image everyone
<cowgarden> loomsen: hibernation is slower than restartin jaunty :)
<loomsen> you'll be downloading the stuff anyway
<dtchen> Skapare: rsyncing the appropriate images from cdimage or releases is sufficient
<TheFunkbomb> I cannot find it
<cowgarden> loomsen: at least on my SSDs
<BUGabundo> cowgarden: not for me
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: does it mean that we'll use tux-on-ice to enable hibernation without swap partition?
<wgrant> Skapare: Those images are outdated, AFAICT. Remember that the RM preseeds mirrors a day or two before to make it quicker to push the final ones out.
<BUGabundo> I use hibernate with compression
<racecar56> "ubuntu 9.04 coming soon!" guess not
<BUGabundo>  !daily | TheFunkbomb
<cowgarden> BUGabundo: isnt that standard?
<ubottu> TheFunkbomb: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Skapare> dtchen: yeah ... so they can sync up fast ... and if you have the rc isos, you can too
<loomsen> :) tried the new fedora cow?
<Skapare> rsync rsync://mirrors.cat.pdx.edu/ubuntu-iso/.pool/
<loomsen> ← likes it
<shavlir> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Z_God> Daskreech: it's not stable yet, but I only used 4.1
<BUGabundo> cowgarden: no! I had to install uswpu
<Z_God> maybe 4.2 will satisfy me ;)
<cowgarden> BUGabundo: very intresting
<racecar56> 3.x ftw
<Daskreech> Z_God: Maybe :) It's very improved
<racecar56> 3.5.x for big ftw
<BUGabundo> TheFunkbomb: rsync -vvhhP --stats rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/dvd/current/jaunty-dvd-i386.iso ~
<Z_God> I missed middleclick in konq
<Z_God> VS left click
<Daskreech> racecar56: Shouldn't that be for big win
<thiebaude> BUGabundo: when will you get 9.10?
<racecar56> Daskreech, yeah
<TheFunkbomb> I have no idea what that is
<racecar56> thiebaude, oct 2009
<Daskreech> What does middle click do?
<TheFunkbomb> I'm already downloading an iso from your other link
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: As soon as I can
<loomsen> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<Daskreech> Other than paste :-)
<loomsen> get the mini isp
<thiebaude> racecar56: yea i know that :)
<loomsen> iso
<racecar56> ill get 9.10 if my gfx card dosent puke again
<Z_God>  Daskreech: open a file in an external application
<tty> HI!
<racecar56> hi
<kklimonda> thiebaude: i'll install it in vm as soon as possible and then i'll wait till last alpha to upgrade my system.
<tty> im curious if tomorrows release will improve acpi control of netbooks
<kklimonda> tty: probably not
<loomsen> lol never
<BUGabundo> tty: no
<tty> fc
<Daskreech> Z_God: Ah didn't know that. everything that I wanted to open in Konqueror did so anything I didn't want didn't
<thiebaude> when it first comes out i will start testing it
<loomsen> google for intel driver netbook
<Daskreech> racecar56: Try the live CD
<racecar56> Daskreech, ......of what?
<Daskreech> Jackalope
<Daskreech> 9.04
<racecar56> Daskreech, i have a real 9.04 :P
<kklimonda> tty: unless you are upgrading from 8.10 then there is a chance you will get better support.\\
<tty> kklimonda: okay..
<racecar56> Daskreech, i upgraded from 8.10 yesterday
<tty> im on debian 5
<Z_God> Daskreech: it's handy to be able to choose between a kpart and an external app :)
<tty> what i would love to have is cpu scaling and disk spin down stuff
<Daskreech> racecar56: and the video card puked?
<loomsen> keep deb tty
<loomsen> or try fedora
<tty> also, sensing brightness control
<tty> when i plug the machine out of ac i want the brightness down half
<racecar56> Daskreech, before i upgraded, after it was fixed i upgraded
<tty> you know what im sayin?
<Daskreech> Z_God: with middle click :) cause you can do that now
<loomsen> yes
<tty> nc10 does not seem to be supported much
<tty> loomsen: heh
<tty> why should i keep deb? ;)
<racecar56> Daskreech, i made a report on launchpad but it got fixed right after :P
<Z_God> Daskreech: that's great :)
<drinkycrow> is jaunty official yet?
<loomsen> aptitude install power-manager?
<Daskreech> racecar56: Ah so welcome to Jackalope then
<BUGabundo> drinkycrow: NO
<racecar56> drinkycrow, no
<racecar56> drinkycrow, its in rc
<BUGabundo> drinkycrow: and you killed yet another bunny
<sint> i hope 9.04 will fix every but i've ever had :D
<BUGabundo> racecar56: False!
<sint> bug i mean
<sint> :D
<racecar56> Daskreech, yeah, it's pretty cool
<BUGabundo> racecar56: it's a bit above RC
<Daskreech> sint: It will and add fully new ones
<tty> loomsen: ill try that
 * drinkycrow loves bunnies
<loomsen> sint: another half a year to go
<racecar56> BUGabundo, ORLY? tomorrow it comes out
 * racecar56 has 9.04rc
<Daskreech> racecar56: It's my fave release since Feisty
<BUGabundo> sint: did you file bugs for all probs you had?
<BUGabundo> racecar56: no. just check cdimage and you will  see the changes past RC
<sint> Daskreech: hehe, than i should skip 9.04 and install 9.10 :D
<racecar56> Daskreech, i never known about ubuntu until hardy
<Daskreech> sint: :-)
<racecar56> Daskreech, i found out about it in june 2008
<BUGabundo> been using it since 5.10
<loomsen> you should
<racecar56> wow cool
<Daskreech> racecar56: Welcome to Kubuntu then :)
<racecar56> i have a copy of 5.10 i dont know why though
<BUGabundo> I have a wall full with older releases
<sint> BUGabundo: no, cause most of them where already in the list
<loomsen> actually, imho this is a very very disappointing ltr
<racecar56> i downloaded it a few months ago
<Daskreech> ltr?
<thiebaude> BUGabundo: i do too
<cowgarten> I started with hardy beta (but used another distri before a bit)
<thiebaude> since 6.06
<racecar56> cool
<racecar56> i have all of the oldies, from 4.10 to 7.10
<BUGabundo> humm I started way before... did the al shabang: red hat, knopix, kurumim, etc
<racecar56> i have my first ubuntu disc, it's 8.04.0
<TheFunkbomb> 16 minutes remaining on this download.  Then I have to transfer it because my stupid CD burner is broken
<racecar56> same
<loomsen> guess i'm gonna run it till fedora releases 11 and then say bye to ubuntu
<Daskreech> racecar56: Jackalope has a nice KDE4 setup and an optional 3.5 so should go ov er pretty well
<BUGabundo> racecar56: I envy you! I want a 4.10
<lucax> hey guys im on jaunty and have intel x3100 gma... compiz doesnt work do i have to enable something??
 * Daskreech started with Redhat 4.2
<racecar56> my cd drive -=HHHAAATEESSSSS=- to burn cds
<BUGabundo> TheFunkbomb: do you have an USB?
<thiebaude> BUGabundo: i was windows for a long time, until 1 yr ago
<racecar56> BUGabundo, easy
<racecar56> BUGabundo, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<TheFunkbomb> BUGabundo, I'll just transfer it via file share
<BUGabundo> racecar56: you will email me a copy?
<BUGabundo> with the original sleave?
<kklimonda> lucax: there are some regressions in intel driver.. may be that your card is blacklisted
<BUGabundo> TheFunkbomb: NO.. put the image into a USB and boot from ti
<BUGabundo> *it
<racecar56> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/warty/warty-release-install-i386.iso ubuntu 4.10
<lucax> kklimonda, any ideas what can i do?
<TheFunkbomb> BUGabundo, that will work?
<Skapare> racecar56: then use a USB memory stick
<TheFunkbomb> I gotta clear the porn off of it first
<cowgarten> I need the fucking adobe suits, otherwise I'd say goodbye to winshit forever
<racecar56> Skapare, tats what i do
<BUGabundo> TheFunkbomb: that's how I boot ubuntu most of the time
<Idespnnr> lucax:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance may help
<loomsen> lucax: google= ubuntu intel <enter your card here>
<Skapare> racecar56: me too
<thiebaude> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<racecar56> Skapare, my cd drives HATE me
<Idespnnr> i got dinged pretty hard by the intel regressions
<BUGabundo> TheFunkbomb: see System -> admin -> make usb
<Idespnnr> i eventually rolled back the driver version
<kklimonda> lucax: if it's blacklisted than that's because of serious bugs in driver. you should wait for update
<Idespnnr> now it seems to behave
<racecar56> Skapare, even this external one, they all burn cds like a 4x
<TheFunkbomb> okey dokey
<loomsen> lde
<racecar56> xD
<sint> cowgarten: will never happen
<loomsen> get 2.6.29
<racecar56> i want it
<racecar56> :(
<cowgarten> I had to burn a CD since my old computer hates to remember it's bios and USB sitcks in general
<loomsen> kms is enabled by default for intels
<thiebaude> loomsen: got a link for 2.6.29?
<racecar56> all my comps can boot usb
<Skapare> racecar56: at USB speed and DVD rates, 4x is about all that can be done
<racecar56> but none of them can burn
<loomsen> even worked out of the box with nouveau n my nvidia
<Skapare> racecar56: I do get faster on my internal SATA one
<TheFunkbomb> I got an 8 gig USB stick for 20 bucks
<loomsen> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<kklimonda> lucax: but it may be possible that you are affected by some other bug that prevents compiz from launching
<racecar56> Skapare, :( i wish i had a sata cdrom, i have ide, NOOOOOOOOO
<kklimonda> lucax: enable Terminal and then do..
<Skapare> TheFunkbomb: I got 2 of them for $19 each :)
<cowgarten> sint: I fear you're right. but maybe crossplatformengines will become good enough one day so huge programs like adobes will be released on it
<BUGabundo> I'm thinking of getting a bunch of 1G sticks and put jaunty on it to give away
<racecar56> Skapare, i have sata hard disks, however
<Skapare> TheFunkbomb: and a 16 for $40
<TheFunkbomb> well, that's pretty much the same price
<Daskreech> racecar56: So you downloaded the KDE3.5 RC cd?
<TheFunkbomb> if my math is correct
<racecar56> Daskreech, no
<racecar56> Daskreech, i use gnome
<Skapare> racecar56: sata rulez ... for now
<Daskreech> racecar56: ah shame :)
<lucax> kklimonda, yeah they said they have problems with intel on beta... but not on rc...
<coz_> scsi is better :)
<racecar56> Skapare, what the... actually i DO have sata cdrom
<sint> cowgarten: i started to kick windows off the system and run it within vmware, so i can use adobe stuff when i need it, but i don't have to do any reboots :)
<kklimonda> lucax: run terminal and then do ``/usr/bin/compiz --replace''
<Skapare> racecar56: then it should be able to go faster
<sint> cowgarten: i don't really like the wine <> adobe stuff
<racecar56> Skapare, as fast as a mitumi
<racecar56> Skapare, as fast as a mitsumi
<kklimonda> lucax: you should get some informations about status of compiz support..
<Skapare> racecar56: the x rate isn't the same between CD and DVD
<racecar56> Skapare, i kno
<racecar56> Skapare, but one thing: my cd drive burns as fast as a mitsumi
<cowgarten> sint: I need full power for some projects :) (and currently I have only 1gig RAM :( )
<BUGabundo> coz_: Skapare: SSD is better
<Skapare> racecar56: and I have found DVD media more reliable than CD media, so when I do need to use opticals, I just do DVD
<BUGabundo> even better RAID0 SSD
<racecar56> Skapare, i dont have enough dvds
<coz_> BUGabundo, :)  solid state
<lucax> kklimonda, http://paste.ubuntu.com/156217/
<racecar56> Skapare, my cd drive is an atapi dh16a1s
<lucax> or anyone! http://paste.ubuntu.com/156217/
<Skapare> BUGabundo: yeah, still expensive, but that's the way I'm going when I get a netbook (soon)
<coz_> BUGabundo,  i agree
<sint> cowgarten: ya, you need to double the ram. for the rest its ok if you not do to much stuff in linux. i can even use my wacom in windows smoothly
<racecar56> i have a laptop and a desktop, all ill have for now
<sint> cowgarten: but i only have 3gigs of ram :(
<cowgarten> sint: cool
<racecar56> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/warty/ free ubuntu 4.10 for ANYONE
<kklimonda> lucax: your card is blacklisted - you must wait for an update
<coz_> BUGabundo,  especially the intel SSD with 2,000,000 hours
<racecar56> sint, omg i only have 2gb
<cowgarten> I sint I will double my ram 4shure
<Stupendoussteve> lucax: The intel card is blacklisted due to a bug
<racecar56> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ all the old releases
<Skapare> racecar56: I just have DVD drives ... they double as CD drives for me ... all are LG brand ... IDE in one machine, SATA in another, and a USB external for misc uses
<loomsen> lucax, ghet the new kernel
<pwnguin> sint: ive got 1gig of ram and ubuntu works just fine on my wacom...
<loomsen> your only way
<lucax> loomsen, where
<cowgarten> Skapare: I think DVDs have their data layer between the plastic, not right beneath the label as CDs
<Skapare> racecar56: but every machine now has USB jacks and memory card slots, and those are more convenient
<fincan> any new about the release?
<cowgarten> pwnguin: it's about wacom + vmware
<loomsen> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Stupendoussteve> lucax, loomsen compiz is the one blacklisting the card
<g4lv4tr0n> just noticed countdown on ubuntu site has now changed from 1 day to go to coming soon
<Idespnnr> kklimonda: are we waiting on intel for an update? the xorg-intel dev team?
<racecar56> Skapare, actually i have dvd dual layer
<pwnguin> cowgarten: well, thats just nuts
<loomsen> oh i see
<racecar56> Skapare, thats what my cd drive is
<sint> pwnguin: ya but if you run windows inside of ubuntu then it lags with photoshop and stuff when having just 1gig of ram
<loomsen> *ignore me then*
<cowgarten> pwnguin: I needz Adobe
<lucax> so maybe on -30 kernel it will be fiexed??
<loomsen> read changelogs
<sint> pwnguin: its nearly unusable
<kklimonda> lucax: it's not kernel issue
<Skapare> cowgarten: yes, and DVD still use azo dyes whereas CDs quit doing azo dyes a while back (azo is more expensive)
<racecar56> =_= i wish my cd drive didnt suck, what's wrong with it?
<racecar56> i dont know
<kklimonda> lucax: you are probably affected by this bug: bug #359392
<Skapare> cowgarten: blu-ray, though, has new issues ... data too close to the recording surface
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359392 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i965] X freezes starting on April 3rd" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359392
<lucax> so maybe tomorrow after ubuntu release ill be all done with this
<racecar56> yay im on a secret irc channel now XD
<Qrawl> wheres the release party channel
<racecar56> #359392
<racecar56> haha
<loomsen> lol
<kklimonda> Idespnnr: I don't know who is the upstream developer is.
<cowgarten> Skapare: I'll stick to USB-sticks SSD and external drives. cheap enough these days
<Skapare> OK, well my 9.04 non-rc download is done ... gotta convert it to hyprid for the USB, then go install to laptop
<racecar56> lets see how many people will join my irc channel......
<racecar56> xD
<Qrawl> Make a Release-Party channel
<racecar56> #ubuntu-release-party
<loomsen> the control + R channel
<loomsen> :D
<cowgarten> thre is
<Skapare> cowgarten: I have like 7 TB of data ... SSD is still to much for that
<Stupendoussteve> lucax: I doubt it will be fixed by release, but it will be fixed.
<Qrawl> ty
<racecar56> #ctrl+r NOW there is!
<slinger> is there a list of current bugs anywhere?
<racecar56> join it
<racecar56> #ctrl+r
<Stupendoussteve> lucax: It is possible to ignore the blacklist if you aren't having issues
<lucax> Stupendoussteve, thats sad
<loomsen> lol
<sint> slinger: i think so ;)
<racecar56> #ctrl+r
<cowgarten> Skapare: indeed. I need more space sooon :) (or have to organize my drives better)
<racecar56> ill sotp now
<lucax> Stupendoussteve, how do i ignore blacklist?
<racecar56> *stop
<BUGabundo> slinger: yes
<cowgarten> Skapare: how did you fill 7TB?
<Stupendoussteve> lucax: See http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist - If you do ignore it, and get freezes, I suggest ignoring it again
<BUGabundo> slinger: the techincal over view and release notes have a list of prio bugs
<BUGabundo> slinger: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<slinger> BUGabundo, thanks
<racecar56> but it isnt released O_o
<lucax> k Stupendoussteve thanks ill give it a shot
<BUGabundo> slinger: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/TechnicalOverview
<racecar56> OMG it wants only 256 MB ram????? requirements have LOWERED!
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> it used to be 384
<racecar56> yeah
<racecar56> WOOT
<BUGabundo> but now you can install it from boot
<BUGabundo> without the need for desktop
<racecar56> maybe i should try 9.04 on my compaq presario sr1020nx LOLOL
<racecar56> i thought you could do that scince hardy
<cjae> hello everyone
<racecar56> hai
<loomsen> lol jeez, still searching the channel :D confess racecar, you punked me
<racecar56> #ctrl+r and #359392
<cowgarten> good night I' leaving
<cjae> ok I dont know much about pulse audio, I have an intel ich5 ac 97 onboard and a cm9738 pci card, after an update I dont have sound would I still be using alsa or would it be pulse (using kubuntu 9.04)
<racecar56> what is the topic talking about "NOT aUPPORTED!"
<racecar56> O_o
<kklimonda> racecar56: it's still not released.
<BUGabundo> racecar56: go with xubuntu. gnome is to heavy for it
<racecar56> kklimonda, no, look, it says "aUPPORTED" and anyway, xfce sucks
<loomsen> <-- running pulse without any issues for a cpl o days now
<BUGabundo> loomsen: no! its real. I'm there
<racecar56> kklimonda, i dont like xfce cause it craps with wine
<racecar56> xfce + wine = disaster
<racecar56> brb
<Halow> I've not tried wine with xubuntu yet... perhaps I should.
 * Skapare is trying to decide whether to install amd64 or i386 ... on a laptop with 1GB of RAM
<Halow> 64 bit tends to use more RAM on me.
<drinkycrow> lol
<drinkycrow> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace disabled by default in Xorg
<loomsen> u should rather take your chip into consideration
<Halow> There's that too...
<drinkycrow> to eliminate the problem of accidentally triggering the key combination.
<loomsen> Option DontZao 0
<drinkycrow> yeah
<loomsen> DontZap 0
<Stupendoussteve> Skapare: Use i386, 64 bit uses more ram and is often a bit more work
<loomsen> but i agree
<loomsen> sux
<drinkycrow> i have to wonder how someone accidentally ctrl alt backspaces
<loomsen> stupe, i love my nearly 32bit free OS a lot 8)
<loomsen> ^^
 * foogmaa hasn't used 32-bit since 2005
<Halow> It's hard. I need my ZSNES.
<loomsen> *IN LOVE*
<Halow> Which seems to not want 64-bit at all.
<BUGabundo>  !dontzap | drinkycrow
<ubottu> drinkycrow: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<Stupendoussteve> loomsen: I don't love an OS, that would be weird.
<loomsen> create a chroot for it halow
<BUGabundo> drinkycrow: IF you had read the release notes you would know that already
<Stupendoussteve> There's also no noticeable difference in general
<pwnguin> Halow: what about snes9x?
<drinkycrow> clearly that's what i was reading
<drinkycrow> my point was that i have to wonder how someone accidentally ctrl alt backspaces
<pwnguin> drinkycrow: emacs
<pwnguin> fat fingering control+alt_delete
<loomsen> lol
<BUGabundo> pwnguin: eheh
<Stupendoussteve> Someone on IRC tells them to hit it :)
<pwnguin> heh
<drinkycrow> has sudo rm -rf / been disabled too?
<loomsen> rofl
<loomsen> give it a go
<Flynsarmy> Is cgmail fixed in jaunty? it never started with the pc in intrepid
<pwnguin> "quick check out this cool new easter egg in ubuntu: shift alt printscreen k! lolololz"
<Halow> pwnguin: Some of the games that run fine with ZSNES seem to have strange effects going on. But forcing the 32-bit on 64-bit makes other strange effects, so...
<loomsen> you'll be surprised
<hggdh> drinkycrow, yes, it is disabled by default
<LjL> drinkycrow: yes, since a few versions.
<loomsen> löl
<drinkycrow> lol
<loomsen> halow: chroot
<yoasif> is there a MOTU channel?
<pwnguin> yoasif: yes.
<Halow> loomsen: I'll have to look into that, thanks.
<loomsen> yw
<Stupendoussteve> Yes, #ubuntu-motu
<yoasif> thanks pwnguin and Stupendoussteve
<pwnguin> yoasif: you like the daily show
<pwnguin> ?
<loomsen> anyobe messed with btrfs yet?
<yoasif> pwnguin: yes
<jeiworth> yoasif: really? is t stable?
<Skapare> Stupendoussteve: OK ... then I'll try 64-bit first ... then 32-bit ... so I can see how both behave and end up with 32-bit on there
<yoasif> loomsen: i replied to pwnguin sorry, havent messed with btrfs
<Flynsarmy> Have the drivers for 64-bit caught up yet? Are there any gaping holes in software that isn't available on 64-bit?
<loomsen> no
<yoasif> supposedly 64bit is now good
<BUGabundo> 64 bits as been good for a couple release
<yoasif> i still wouldn't mess with it unless i had more than 4gb ram, but thats just me
<Flynsarmy> Is there any noticable speed increase? i've read ppl both saying its faster and its not faster
<foogmaa> it's faster if you do a lot of CPU stuff like 3D or encoding
<Halow> 64-bit xubuntu does alright on my measley 2gig ram.
<mrNotYou> how long till jaunty comes out?:s
<Halow> !outyet | mrNotYou
<ubottu> mrNotYou: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<Skapare> BUGabundo: in 8.10 a bug in the network-manager that would lose WEP keys got fixed in a security update in 32-bit but the same security update in 64-bit didn't fix it
<Skapare> BUGabundo: but in 9.04 it works fine in both
<TheFunkbomb> okay, I'm making my USB start up disk.  If this doesn't work, I just want you all to know that I love you
<BUGabundo> Skapare: really? I wonder if asac messed it up !
<Skapare> BUGabundo: no idea
<stooj> Hello folks
<BUGabundo> TheFunkbomb: we love you back too... specially if you have a cure syster
<shavlir> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<loomsen> flyn: its not faster, its wider
<TheFunkbomb> um
<BUGabundo> home of crazy ppl and bad bots
<Skapare> BUGabundo: what I noticed was, after I updated network-manager, then it had the right key ... I did not have to re-enter it ... so it seems to have saved it OK, just not read it correctly
<faileas> we wouldn't mind a cute sister either ;p
<BUGabundo> loomsen: faster stronger better
<TheFunkbomb> lol
<loomsen> imagine a highway, it doesnt make a difference if 10 cars pass per hr
<dash|x58> is there a way to install drivers for a monitor?
<loomsen> it does tho in the rush hr
<dash|x58> on ubuntu
<TheFunkbomb> and here we go
<Skapare> BUGabundo: it always got some bogus key ... and it was the same key every time and same between 32 bit and 64 bit
<Skapare> BUGabundo: maybe it was Canonical's office wireless key :)
<BUGabundo> dash|x58: usually monitors don't use drivers. but they are detected by xorg ,and some pass along bad EEID data
<BUGabundo> Skapare: LOL
<Skapare> BUGabundo: but I'm not worried now since it worked in 9.04-rc ... and trying 9.04 now
<dash|x58> ive having trouble just increasing my resolution
<shavlir> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<shavlir> I wish ubottu was mroe helpful
<shavlir> I want him to fix all the bugs too!
<dash|x58> really, i've read that whole page already
<dash|x58> i dont know how to work with xorg.conf
<loomsen> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<loomsen> and paste it here
<BUGabundo> loomsen: NO NO NO
<Halow> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<loomsen> lol
<BUGabundo> not here PLEASE
<BUGabundo> don't flood us any more then its already
<dash|x58> ok
<loomsen> at the pastebin it should read
<A|i> is it out yet?
<shavlir> no
<A|i> it's 23rd
<TheMagician> well, my computer can't boot from USB
<BUGabundo> TheMagician: LOLOL
<dash|x58> http://paste.ubuntu.com/156230/
<TheMagician> What the heck?  This is not my name
<BUGabundo> and bonus +1 for the new nick TheMagician
<Halow> TheMagician: Is it enabled in your BIOS? Or... is it really unable?
<TheMagician> hold on
<TheMagician> Peas and crackers
<dash|x58> thats my xorg.conf file
 * dash|x58 has no idea how to configure xorg.conf lol
<sahak> where can I download Ubuntu 9.04?
<dougb> does anyone think the ISO of the nightly build they have up will be the same build for the official release?
<dash|x58> my monitor could hit up to 1680x1050
<Halow> !daily | sahak
<ubottu> sahak: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<shavlir> if you are going to mess around with xorg.conf, make sure you make backup first
<dash|x58> yeah
<TheFunkbomb> I have no idea why it keeps using that name
<dash|x58> anyone know anything about automatix?
<BUGabundo> dougb: I would be on it
<shavlir> you know you can just type /nick TheFunkbomb, right?
<stooj> dash|x58, yes.
<BUGabundo> dash|x58: DON'T please don't! its DEAD and EVIL
<TheFunkbomb> yeah but I can't remember my password lol
<TheFunkbomb> it's stored in xchat
<shavlir> ah
<dash|x58> okay..
<dash|x58> i really cant do anything with 800x600
<dash|x58> :[
<yoasif> automatix is pretty dead... medibuntu repo does pretty much anything you'd need
<TheFunkbomb> I wish I could fix that so it won't do that anymore
<dash|x58> medibuntu?
<stooj> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<racecar56> back again
<Halow> TheFunkbomb: That's probably set in Xchat too.
<racecar56> mine can go to 1680x1050 also
<stooj> dash|x58, what the others have said though. automatix (and ultimatix, it's successor) are best avoided
<TheFunkbomb> Yeah, I'm about to crash my computer so it doesn't really matter I guess
<A|i> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Daskreech> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - For more info see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-February/000536.html
<brodie> are there any known issues with python2.6's sys.path configuration in 9.04?
<brodie> or more specifically: why is site-packages gone from the path?
<brodie> and why does distutils still install into site-packages?
<yoasif> brodie: sounds like you found a bug
<dash|x58> so anyone know how to set resolutions in xorg.conf?
<dash|x58> all the howto's i've looked through don't make sense at all
<yoasif> talk to kklimonda, he helped me with a python related issue before
<Leemp> So 9.04 will be download-able tomorrow right?
<dash|x58> i already have 9.04
<yoasif> Leemp: at some point, yes
<racecar56> i also have 9.04
<dash|x58> just sudo update-manager -d
<kklimonda> yoasif: sure - what problem do you have now?
<joan_0> I have a problem with Ubuntu Jaunty for netbook. When I start with USB the boot stops and show (initramfs) promt. What is this ?
<kklimonda> yes* :)
<Leemp> dash|x58: I'm going to be doing a full format, so that wont work ;)
<loomsen> @ python
<dash|x58> well, download the iso at the website
<Leemp> dash|x58: and yes, i could probably just install the RC and update, but blech.
<yoasif> kklimonda: brodie is having a distutils issue with python
<Leemp> dash|x58: The official isn't out yet, is it?
<Leemp> dash|x58: I didnt see it
<dash|x58> yeah it is
<loomsen> echo 'export PYTHONPATH=/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages' >> .profile
<dash|x58> its on the main site.
<joan_0> I tried with 2 USB, and I have checked the md5sum, anyone knows what is the problem ?
<kklimonda> brodie: there was a big change in sys.path in Python 2.6 in both debian and jaunty
<dash|x58> if anything you can still do a complete install with 8.10 through the upgrade.
<Leemp> dash|x58: heh, they didnt update the index page then.. as they are talking about using the RC.
<kklimonda> brodie: in nutshell - instead of site-packages you have dist-package and default installation patch for "custom" modules is /usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ instead of /usr/lib/python...
<Leemp> dash|x58: Even the download page is purely RC. :p
<Leemp> dash|x58: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/
<kklimonda> brodie: but it shouldn't be a problem if you use distribution setuptools as they are patched to work with this layout.
<brodie> kklimonda: is this documented anywhere? what was the rationale? and why does distutils still install into site-packages?
<leftyfb> Is there any type of live feed for the jaunty release? Either download numbers of bandwidth or comments or something? We're going to have an LED sign at our release party and would like something live updated on it.
<BUGabundo> dash|x58: don't use SUDO with UM
<kklimonda> brodie: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com/msg05489.html - i think this is the best link
<dash|x58> sudo with um?
<kklimonda> brodie: what distutils do you use?
<dash|x58> update manager?
<BUGabundo> joan_0: there are a few of those bugs around
<BUGabundo> check LP and you will find a recent one
<dash|x58> why not?
<BUGabundo> dash|x58: why use it ?
<joan_0> my bug BUGabundo ? I can't find in LP, go to se now again
<dash|x58> well, thats the command i read to use
<BUGabundo> dash|x58: where?
<Leemp> dash|x58: They mention it here: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-9.04-desktop , but the download page they point you to only has 9.04. I'm not complaining, just saying that its not fully out hehe
<brodie> kklimonda: just vanilla distutils shipped with ubuntu
<loomsen> guys, i had that problem after building compiz from giz
<Leemp> dash|x58: Oh n/m, i was thinking today was the 23rd. So yea, officially, i don't see any mention of 9.04 non-RC :P
<kklimonda> brodie: try passing --install-layout=deb to python setup.py install
<loomsen> ln -s /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages /usr/local/lib/python2.6/
<loomsen> add the line i posted earlier to your profile and log out
<joan_0> I wait for final release, I hope it works :( byes !
<Leemp> Question: On a side note, has the ext4 data loss bug been fixed?
<wirechief> joan_0:  for usb booting issues check here https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/363038
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 363038 in casper "casper USB media fails to boot: USB storage device not detected, drops to (initramfs) prompt" [Critical,Fix released]
<dash|x58> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<brodie> kklimonda: i'm not really interested in a workaround, but more about the functionality itself. i'm troubleshooting an issue a user is having with a python program i distribute
<Leemp> is Ext4 safe to use now?
<loomsen> NO
<dash|x58> does that even work on 9.04
<loomsen> dont reconfigure
<loomsen> you wont reconfigure anything
<brodie> kklimonda: would you not consider it a bug that distutils is configured to install into a path that isn't in sys.path?
<loomsen> you'd deconfigure
<dash|x58> dude, the problem is i dont even know how to configure it
<dash|x58> lol
<kklimonda> brodie: the reasoning is that modules installed by user shouldn't override those provided by a distribution so they go to /usr/local/
<brodie> kklimonda: i understand that. i should clarify that the setup.py script actually sets --prefix=/usr/local
<joan_0> 9.04 RC does not boot from usb disk. OK ! thx !
<joan_0> Is not my problem, is a bug
<joan_0> thx
<dash|x58> i think im about to install xp on my ubuntu machine
<wirechief> joan_0: i posted a quick fix on that bug
<dash|x58> lol
<JDShewey> I am having trouble with jaunty+catalyst 9.4+Radeon X600
<JDShewey> Has anyone else reported issues with this?
<shavlir> dash|x58: have you read this?http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<yoasif> dash|x58: you're insane!
<dash|x58> thats what people say...
<dash|x58> lol
<joan_0> wirechief, go to see :D
<brodie> kklimonda: if dist-packages is where it should be installed, then distutils should install it there, and not into a path that isn't in sys.path. this makes the conventional "setup.py install" command install a non-working program
<shavlir> JDShewey: yes, I dont think the proprietary drivers work yet
<dash|x58> Identifier    "CM752ET"
<JDShewey> shavlir: yep. That's my issue. Crashes when loading glx.
<dash|x58> do i put e228wfp there instead?
<kklimonda> brodie: i don't know if passing --install-layout=deb isn't the *right* way of doing that in debian right now..
<kklimonda> brodie: it does look like a bug to me.
<JDShewey> Also having trouble with ipv6, but was able to work around that by using 4.2.2.2 for my DNS server.
<JDShewey> Too bad I can't turn it off anymore.
<kklimonda> brodie: but python setup.py installs modules to /usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages as expected
<shavlir> dash|x58: it just has to match in the monitor and screen section
<kklimonda> brodie: i've just checked with django
<brodie> kklimonda: and if you pass --prefix=/usr/local?
<Death_Syn> i wish they'd toss up .torrents, I could go ahead and be seeding
<dash|x58> so i copy and paste the same code under screen & monitor?
<kklimonda> brodie: yes - then it's wrong - looks like a bug to me.
<rconan> are there dailies of -server images?
<kklimonda> brodie: you can file bug report or leave it to me
<brodie> kklimonda: i don't have 9.04 available to me right now (it was a user report), so that would be appreciated
<brodie> if i had to guess, the fix is probably a one liner
<shavlir> rconan: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<kklimonda> brodie: i'll take care of it
<rconan> shavlir: cheers
<wirechief> BUGabundo: when does the next test release show up ? will it be ubuntu+1
<rconan> karmic alpha 1 on the 14th May
<rconan> wirechief: ^
<wirechief> rconan: thanks
<joan_0> wirechief, rootdelay ? is this ?
<wirechief> joan_0: no
<BUGabundo> rconan: wirechief but *we* will be here way before that
<wirechief> joan_0: go to the end of the thread
<Halow> Whatever shall I do without my #ubuntu+1? ;)
<rconan> BUGabundo: my workload at the moment is huge... I can't see myself installing karmic until past alpha2
<joan_0> wirechief, you talk about the last build
<BUGabundo> rconan: heeh
<lucax> ok just to say... performance on jaunty is bad really really bad on intel x3100
<Halow> There has been some serious regression on Intel graphics cards.
<rconan> bloody coursework and exams? who made third year of university so hard...
<yow|x2> ack, still getting freezes. anyone using Intel video getting freezes?
<joan_0> I see it tomorrow, is late. Thanx a lot for the help wirechief  ;) byes !
<wirechief> joan_0:  well there should be something about the missing files, the choice was to download the final or as i found just get the missing files
<dash|x58> im getting problems with permissions with editing xorg.conf
<dash|x58> how do i bypass this?
<yow|x2> sudo dash|x58 ?
<Halow> dash|x58: Editing with Text Editor (gedit)?
<dash|x58> yup
<shaga> yow|x2: using intel video and no freezes. netbook
<Halow> If using gedit, use gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shaga> works very well
<dash|x58> gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dash|x58> thats what i type into terminal?
<Halow> Yep.
<dash|x58> thanks
<BUGabundo> rconan: yeah I get you . I still have one more exam for setember, and since I lost my job, I can finish my Intership !
<BUGabundo> not lost.... I kicked the boss, and went way
<rconan> heh...
<rconan> I'll be sure to get karmic installed on a spare drive in my LAN box once I've finished exams
<yow|x2> hmm maybe doesnt affect your specific card shaga, you're lucky! :)
<shaga> seems so :)
<oobe> i installed the beta does it upgrade automatically to rc
<oobe> when i type lsb_release i get No LSB modules are available.
<rconan> oobe: as long as you run update-manager
<yofel> oobe: and what does 'lsb_release -rd' give you?
<oobe> Description:    Ubuntu 9.04
<oobe> Release:        9.04
<yofel> then you've got the rc
<oobe> nice
<oobe> ty
<oobe> its 11am 23rd in austalia where i am
<dash|x58> it didnt really seem to do anything
 * Skapare found the first problem in 9.04 that wasn't a problem in 9.04-rc
<oobe> will ubuntu be released at 12am us time
<dash|x58> im restarting ubuntu, hopefully if i did things right it'll change resoltuion
<oobe> or possibly later
<dash|x58> us time?
<BUGabundo> Skapare: what?
<dash|x58> eastern you mean
<Skapare> network-manager ... when setting wireless key ... the "apply" button remains always grayed-out and unpressable
<BUGabundo> you found more bugs then me? it can't be
<BUGabundo> eheh
<oobe> dash|x58, im 18 -22  hrs in front of US i dont care that us has a small time zone diff
<Skapare> that's the only bug I found so far ... just did get 9.04 and install it
<Skapare> this is the amd64 version, desktop
<Trunkz_> Not sure if this was reported or not
<digitalpsyko> im on the rc now and im getting strange battery readings from the battery monitor, wheni hover the mouse over it it says that i have 58% left and 3 hours, when i bring up both batterys one has 98% and one has 18%, anyone point me in the right direction?
<Trunkz_> but; I cant seem to set ps3-video-mod
<Trunkz_> just says error 1
<Trunkz_> =/
<shavlir> oobe: 5 hours is small time?
<digitalpsyko> i have new dell e6400 9cell + 12cell battery plate
<jeiworth> man, is it me or why is kubuntu starting to feel like f#$%ing windows? intel vga problem, right? changed to UXA in the xorg.conf., ok? running linux, you should assume that a simple xserver restart would sufffice...3 reboots later i finally have xorg running again without changing _anything_ :P
<digitalpsyko> should be around 18 hours with both batterys, at 12watts
<Halow> jeiworth: Intel's messed up all over the *buntus.
<bjsnider> jeiworth, intel users are in for a rough 6 months
<BUGabundo> 2am... guess I'm hitting the pillow! good release party everyone
<jeiworth> just *buntus or since kernel 2.6.18?
 * DanaG is glad to have ATI, surprisingly.
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: or just one month until a fix is available
<Halow> Night BUGabundo.
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, i doubt it
<jtholmes> BUGabundo, where are you at country
<oobe> shavlir, for people who live all over the world and now whats going on yea
<dash|x58> jesus
<Skapare> BUGabundo: I'll play around with it a while before submitting it, and test it in 32-bit
<jeiworth> well at least cpu is down to 20 instad of 30-50%
<BUGabundo> PT
<jeiworth> which is still a lot imho
<dash|x58> gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jeiworth> bjsnider: in six months i will already be running 9.10 :D
<bjsnider> there is no magical fix available in xorg.conf. the 2.7 final release driver still has abunch of problems. intel users might wantt o stick with 8.04 or 8.10
<Mr_You> anyone know what time jaunty will be released tomorrow?
<jtholmes> Mr_You, there is not specific time  down load the RC tonight and update after that to save time
<jeiworth> bjsnider: grmpf well, i will try the downgrade howto and see if that helps
<bjsnider> grmpf indeed
<Mr_You> jtholmes: well I can wait, I'm just wondering if its going to be release tonight/this coming morning for EDT folks.
<jtholmes> Mr_You, no telling
<jtholmes> Mr_You, they havent actually set a time yet as far as i know
<jeiworth> ...oO(typical, extra check the hardware for linux compatibility and buy pure intel and just then intel has to go ahead and screw up their drivers)
<bjsnider> intel will be great in a few months
<jeiworth> yeah well, not that i wanted to play any opengl games or anything in the meantime ;oP
<bjsnider> well go down to intrepid then
<shavlir> is it possible to do dual monitor with vesa?
<bjsnider> the intel driver in jaunty is 2.6.3, and the current stable one is 2.7, which still has a lot of problems. so even if you upgrade immediately to koala, you're still going to have lots of problems for awhile
<oobe> does anyone know how i change the font size in kubuntu 9.04 they seem smaller
<jeiworth> bjsnider: well, the problem is that i am what some call an "early adopter". others might call it "version freak" ;o)
<jtholmes> oobe the terminal window font
<oobe> yeah and other things to
<bjsnider> jeiworth, forces beyond your control have made that difficult in this case
<oobe> firefox displays pages smaller aswell
<jtholmes> oobe dont know about other, but terminal window, select settings appearance font at bottom of page
<oobe> actually ff is ok
<Mr_You> anyone using Eucalyptus?
<oobe> jtholmes, ty
<jtholmes> oobe i may have told you wrong let me look
<jeiworth> bjsnider: :D well, before i give up i will try this howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<amon__> why is port 8008 open
<JDShewey> So... I want to set up a dual head setup. I want KDE on one monitor, and a virtualbox VM on the other, but I want to use compiz and keep the ability to use the edge flip. I can't want to stack the monitors, so I would like to have some sort of key combination to switch which monitor the mouse/keyboard is bound to. Is this possible?
<jtholmes> oobe  settings->edit current profile -> appearance bottom of window for font size
<dash|x58> i give up
<dash|x58> everything i've done to increase my resolution doesn't work
<dash|x58> :/
<oobe> yep got it thanks worked it out you pointed me in the right place i found my way there the first time
<dash|x58> now i have issues with the nvidia settings manager
<dash|x58> it ruined everything on my xorg.conf
<jeiworth> dash|x58: backup rul0rz
<bjsnider> dash|x58, pastebin the xorg.conf file
<dash|x58> i did back it up
<dash|x58> but whatever
<oobe> thats ok then
<dash|x58> seems useless to try
<dash|x58> do you think i'd have more luck running higher resolutions with onboard video
<dash|x58> ?
<oobe> what card do you have
<TheFunkbomb> I gotta wait to burn a CD because someone is on the other computer
<bjsnider> dash|x58, pastebin. the. xorg.conf. file. please
<oobe> dash|x58, if its a newish mobo with onboard nvidia you should get whatever your monitor is capable of
<jeiworth> righto, lets see if that helped
<voss> Anyone know what time JJ will be officially released tommorow?
<TarBar> Oh is it tommorow?
<TarBar> I thought it was today, site says coming soon.
<wgrant> voss: When the testing is done, and the release manager is confident of its stability.
<genii> voss: That Q is already getting hammered to death in #ubuntu-release-party
<wgrant> TarBar: It is today in some parts of the world. Tomorrow in strange places like the US.
<TarBar> ooh
<TarBar> I'm from Australia, expected it to be out now :)
<wgrant> TarBar: I'm .au too.
<TarBar> Ah sweet :P
<voss> Its not 9 am thursday in most parts of the world yet
<wgrant> TarBar: Give it 12 hours ± a few.
<TarBar> ah ok
<TarBar> cheers
<BhaalWK> Is there a release channel or is the partying going on in here?
<wgrant> BhaalWK: #ubuntu-release-party
<TarBar> lol
<TarBar> o.o its a real channel
<voss> The Ubuntu team will probably wake up around 10 am SA time and take a few aspirin for their  hangover and hit enter , then skynet will be born or JJ will be released ...either way not much longer ;-)
<wgrant> It is.
<BhaalWK> So it is, thanks
<wgrant> TarBar: It gets dozens of messages a second around release.
<wgrant> It is ridiculous.
<TarBar> sounds exciting.
<TarBar> :)
<voss> Whats the real difference between JJ and the RC?
<wgrant> voss: Bugfixes.
<voss> Im guessing not much, although a new version of flash was sent out tonight
<wgrant> There are quite a few bugfixes.
<yoasif> new flash right before release? wtf?
<voss> yoasif, I suspect its a minor bug fix
<wgrant> voss, yoasif: The last Adobe Flash update in Ubuntu was before RC.
<jeiworth> weeeell that didnt help
<jtholmes> there havent been any updates to the RC's today at all
<Stupendoussteve> They're probably frozen until release
<Stupendoussteve> there was only one yesterday?
<voss> wgrant, well I got a flash update tonight
<wgrant> voss: Not from Ubuntu.
<jtholmes> voss update via update manager
<jtholmes> for 9.04
<voss> Thats where I got it...update manager
<jeiworth> i just got firefox update
<jtholmes> strange the RC's are frozen
<jeiworth> 5 minutes ago
<wgrant> jtholmes: Why is that strange?
<jtholmes> because the RC's are frozen until release tomorrow
<wgrant> jeiworth: There have been no Firefox updates for more than two weeks.
<wgrant> jtholmes: Why is that strange?
<Stupendoussteve> jtholmes: They freeze so no unknown bug breaks everything right at release, would you like installing, getting the updates and finding your system unusable?
<voss> Of course Ive got the debian-multimedia and medibuntu added as sources.
<wgrant> voss: Right, so it probably has nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<jeiworth> wgrant: just sayn, i am downloading them right now
<jtholmes> because any changes would require all tests for the particular RC's affedted
<jeiworth> latest swcurity update 3.0.9
<wgrant> I think there is some terminology confusion here.
<jtholmes> all tests to be rerun
<hggdh> actually this update is from -security
<voss> I have flash 10.0 r22?
<thewrath> does anyone know where i can just get the wubi.exe
<thewrath> for jaunty
<thewrath> bc the RC that I have does not allow me to do that via the DVD
<wgrant> The Ubuntu release candidate is released a week before release. Any images after then are *not* release candidates.
<wgrant> They are candidate images for the final release, but they are not called release candidates.
<thewrath> ok
<wit3tyg3r> hmm interesting....so the new release is called Jaunty Jackalope? lol interesting name....not too much different than the other release's names
<thewrath> wgrant: do you knwo where I can get the wubi.exe file
<jtholmes> wgrant true
<jtholmes> but changes to those candidates are frozen until release tomorrow
<hggdh> yes. Except for security updates
<voss> 10.0.22.87jaunty1
<jtholmes> hggdh, cant challenge that but they would have to be outside the candidates
<hggdh> indeed
<Lofde_> I LOVE this 9.04 beta!!
<voss> We could title 11.4 Mobile Moose
<Lofde_> It is Sweettttt
<Lofde_> After testing it.. and Windows 7....
<thewrath> anyone know where i can get the wubi.exe file
<Lofde_> man... I hate Windows now..
<Lofde_> I am sooo much in love with linux
<wit3tyg3r> i haven't downloaded the RC yet cuz i didn't want to run into stability issues
<Lofde_> I am still running 8.10... but using VirtualBox... so.. I doubt ill make the switch yet but i love the easy of picking everything up
<voss> lofde, dont get too over the top, understand what each can and cannot do.
<Lofde_> Windows 7 didnt even grab the Drivers for the network for VirtualBox.. stupid M$
<wit3tyg3r> i hope the final release is pretty stable
<wit3tyg3r> windows 7 sucks in my opinion
<wit3tyg3r> lol
<Lofde_> voss, I can do anything with linux M$ can do + more
<jtholmes> wit3tyg3r, what is in cdimage now should be what is there tomorrow
<voss> Lofde, 9.04 Netbook Remix is a pretty amazing piece of work.
<Lofde_> wit3tyg3r,  it does to me because from an IT stand point i dont want to have to support that crap
<snadge> the counter is broken :p
<Lofde_> there are so many options and stuff, i mean its way way better than vista id say, but i hate how theres just more and more "OPTIONS TO SAY NO... I dONT WANT YOUR MS stuff"
<wit3tyg3r> i use Mac OS X as my primary OS and Ubuntu as my secondary
<Lofde_> really.. netbook... i am loving the development for "mids"
<wit3tyg3r> i have Windows XP running on a virtual machine using VMWare Fusion
<jtholmes> wit3tyg3r, i have been using it for weeks it is stable, but there are various problems
<wit3tyg3r> and i am going to get Ubuntu 9.04 on another virtual machine
<wit3tyg3r> like what kind of problems?
<wit3tyg3r> are they mostly driver issues?
<Lofde_> I am a die hard ubuntu fan... i would go for "mac" but i want to use HP hardware or dell .. or something i want instead of what they throw together
<Lofde_> ive worked for dell too so i know  their warranty pretty good ;) know how to get what i need done :P
<voss> wit3, Im running World of Warcraft on linux.
<jtholmes> video problems with certain hw configs etc.  sound problems but that is outside the stability issue
<voss> lofde, my netbook is a mini 9
<bjsnider> Lofde_, does linux have hardware accelerated directx 10.1?
<Stupendoussteve> Hmm. I want them to put the Jaunty ISO online, with a torrent link... I don't even care about the ISO, but I want to seed.
<voss> bjsnider, linux uses opengl
<wit3tyg3r> i see...yeah Ubuntu usually has a few driver issues but they seem to work out eventually...i have a compaq laptop and ubuntu 7.10 didn't work because of video driver issues
<jtholmes> Stupendoussteve, that was discssed today dont know what the outcome was
<bjsnider> voss, i am aware of that
<wgrant> Stupendoussteve, jtholmes: They will prepare some seeds before the announcement. Then it should bootstrap itself pretty quickly.
<jtholmes> wit3tyg3r, my advice is to run the LiveCD for a bit and see what problems crop up
<voss> wit3, 9.04 is light years ahead of 7.10
<jtholmes> wgrant, right
<voss> Even my logitech webcam works in 9.04 which is pretty amazing
<wit3tyg3r> yeah i ran the live version of 7.10...it failed to load on the compaq...i hate HP and Compaq because they make their hardware impossible to work with
<wit3tyg3r> Dell is good about the hardware and making drivers available
<wit3tyg3r> and Mac just has everything uber beast
<wit3tyg3r> lol
<wit3tyg3r> so i am going to run ubuntu on the mac
<jtholmes> wit3tyg3r, i have had good success with toshiba, tecra and satellites in laptops, and i build my own desktops
<Annnyoseyo> err
<voss> wit3, their mini9 comes with 8.04 NR for lpia but I dumped that in favor of 9.04 i386 NR
<Annnyoseyo> how can I update to 9.04 from 8.10 when it is release
<Annnyoseyo> d
<wit3tyg3r> Annyoseyo
<wit3tyg3r> there is an option under the administrator menu that will let you check for updates
<voss> anny, update-manager -d
<jtholmes> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<wit3tyg3r> then you need an internet connection to download the new version
<Annnyoseyo> thanks
<wit3tyg3r> np
<Annnyoseyo> i'm super new to ubuntu
<kungpowza> any advantage to a format/install over the upgrade?
<voss> anny, open a terminal and type in sudo update-manager -d and then run update manager and the upgrade will be available
<jtholmes> Annnyoseyo, your are welcome
<jtholmes> i never upgrade always fresh install but that is my preference
<kungpowza> useally mine also
<wgrant> Upgrades generally work fine.
<voss> jtholmes but ubuntu upgrades are fairly painless.
<kungpowza> thats good to know
<PhotoJim> I've got a system that's been upgraded from dapper drake... no problems
<Annnyoseyo> jtholmes: why?
<wit3tyg3r> would you have to go through the trouble of restoring needed files when you do the fresh install?
<jtholmes> boss true but swap to different partitons and test before commiting
<Lofde_> boshhead, direct-x or anything M$ doesnt concern me
<Barridus> wit3tyg3r, i normally just copy over my /home
<wit3tyg3r> oh ok
<Lofde_> i hate anything not "open source" ... and even if directx is now.. i still hate it..
<wit3tyg3r> i see
<voss> lofde, it only concerns me when a popular game wont run without directx,
<jtholmes> Annnyoseyo, i have all my usr var etc in separate partitions and i can link in new root and test before movng to latest release that way
<bjsnider> Lofde_, so for you it is about ideology and not functionality
<Lofde_> voss... is there no team of hackers or programmers from ubuntu working on a open source... game driven engine compatible with X
<Stupendoussteve> No
<jtholmes> dont get me wrong, they have done a great job on updates, i just prefer fresh installs
<bjsnider> linux will likely never be a gaming platform
<voss> lofde, I believe there is a directx wrapper for opengl.
<kungpowza> dx on linux i would love to see that day
<DG19075> prefers fresh installs too
<Stupendoussteve> It works fine with opengl games, ID Software ftw (for example)
<voss> bjsnider, World of warcraft runs on linux under WINE right now.
<Daskreech> bjsnider: Based upon?
<bjsnider> that's one game
<Daskreech> voss: having games and being a gaming platform are different things
<Daskreech> voss: I can play Doom and Doom II on the iPod
<Lofde_> what platform does sony use for the PS3 for game development
<Daskreech> It's still not a gaming platform
<Lofde_> because... if your game REQUIRES Directx.... i blame that on development..
<Daskreech> Lofde_: Linuxish OS Windows for development
<thewrath> why cant i install jaunty in windows like i could earlier and like intrepid and hardy
<wgrant> thewrath: You can.
<wgrant> Just the same as Ubuntu 8.04 or Ubuntu 8.10.
<bjsnider> it will be years before gallium offers opengl 3.1 for all graphics hardware, and even then most games don't offer opengl versions, plus the consoles all use directx
<thewrath>   wgrant  how
<wgrant> thewrath: The same method.
<thewrath> bc when i download teh RC DVD and ran wubi it does not allow me to
<Daskreech> bjsnider: None of them use directX
<voss> Which consoles use directx? Xbox
<wgrant> 'does not allow me to' is about the most useless description of an error, ever.
<voss> Xbox is a microsoft product of course they would use directx
<thewrath> does not give me the option to
<Daskreech> wgrant: Stuff just happened is a worse one
<thewrath> full instlal, demo or more information. no option to install in widnows like before
<wgrant> thewrath: Run wubi.exe, which I pointed you to.
<Lofde_> I think sony should open development to the community like apple has... look how many apps have been made... and how much stuff that could be developed .. home brew games ect... sure they are the ONLY one right now keeping away piracy though... but.. as Bluray drives get cheaper and time moves on i doubt it will last long
<thewrath> wgrant: does not give me the  otions
<wgrant> Daskreech: mmm, perhaps.
<wgrant> thewrath: I don't know. I don't use Windows.
<wgrant> thewrath: Maybe you can only use a CD.
<thewrath> anyone can help me?
<Daskreech> Lofde_: #ps3linux and #ps3dev would like to speak to you :)
<thewrath> that is silly
<Lofde_> hah
<wit3tyg3r> thewrath: try downloading the ISO of the CD and not the DVD
<Daskreech> Lofde_: Also you can self publish a game for PS2 now without sony approval
<wgrant> thewrath: Windows is silly, too.
<thiebaude> thewrath: did you download wubi.exe from the net?
<thewrath> wgrant: true about windows
<thewrath> but it worked before with jaunty
<Lofde_> nice...
<thewrath> when it was in beta
<voss> Just run ubuntu in virtualbox on windows
<Lofde_> I think ubuntu started a fire though.. and its going to be hard to ignore..
<thewrath> i got it from evand who is dev and ran it form the DVD
<thewrath> where can i get the most updated wubi
<Daskreech> We started the fire!! It was glowing and burning as the world was turning!
<jtholmes> thewrath, not sure what the problem is but that got tested  and passed
<Lofde_> I tech consult.. and help people that know nothing about PC's.. or computers.. and everyone i talk to is saying "i am thinking about getting a new one and i want to get a mac"
<voss> lofde, hey we didnt start the fire, it was always burning since the world was turning
<thiebaude> just go online an install wubi.exe from within windows
<Daskreech> voss: Beat you to it :)
<Lofde_> voss.. i can agree.. freedom will rain
<thewrath> jtholmes: issue is wubi not allowing to install ubuntu in windows like before
<Lofde_> and reign
<thewrath> there is no option for it
<voss> das but I got it right
<wgrant> Daskreech, voss: It's going to need quite a few more verses until you can fit 'Ubuntu' into it.
<Daskreech> voss: Not in accordance with his statement :)
<Nirrad1st> Hello.  I am getting ready to flash my bios. I downloaded the program from acer and I believe it runs from windows. Now what I am wondering is the linux bootloader going to interupt the bios opperation when I reboot?
<voss> Das, I got it right according to billy joel ;-)
<jtholmes> thewrath, look on launchpad and see if a bug was reported
<wgrant> I have to agree with voss there.
<Daskreech> wgrant: But ... british political sex and LTS Blown away.. what else do I gotta say?
<Lofde_> Nirrad1st,  i would call acer.. be ware
<thewrath> jtholmes:  you tell me bc there is one?
<thiebaude> thewrath: ,http://wubi-installer.org/
<voss> LTS blown away *groan*
<Daskreech> Nirrad1st: Not if you boot from the media
<wgrant> Daskreech: That doooooesn't quite flow right :(
<Daskreech> JFK just didn't fit the Convo :)
<Nirrad1st> Lofde i hear yeah. ok thanks
<thiebaude> thewrath: and download to a folder in windows
<Lofde_> Some companies like acer Nirrad1st  might only make .exe update drivers
<jtholmes> thewrath, let me see what was tested
<Nirrad1st> Thats just it there is no media i am on a laptop.
<thewrath> thiebaude: that is for 8.10
<thiebaude> yup
<thewrath> jtholmes: thanks
<thewrath> my mind is almost completely dead for the night
<Lofde_> and its really really crazy.. when you call ... they will say "you changed your OS " oh we dont support that
<Lofde_> its really nuts
<voss> nirrad, no I used hp booting utility which works fine.
<thiebaude> 9.04 isn't out for wubi yet
<Lofde_> maybe you could google some acer forums
<Daskreech> thiebaude: Huh?
<thewrath> thiebaude: that is for 8.10 not 9.04
<thiebaude> i know
<thewrath> i need one for 9.04
<Daskreech> bjsnider: So why is Linux impossible to be targeted as a gaming platform?
<voss> lofde, hp has usb booting utility that works fine with any flash drive and any companies bios, it just gets you a dos prompt
<Daskreech> Lofde_: Oh #ubuntu-ps3 as well :)
<wit3tyg3r> thewrath: i might be late but here's a link http://wubi-installer.org/
<Lofde_> Daskreech,  i love the free games that are on the apt-get
<bjsnider> Daskreech, i said unlikely, not impossible
<Nirrad1st> ok I will look around a little more first thanks for the info. was just hoping maybe some one with an acer who has tried this might be here.
<Daskreech> !plymouth
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plymouth
<thewrath> thiebaude: when i run that it says for 8.10 but where does it pull the fiels to install
<bjsnider> Daskreech, and i already explained it
<thewrath> wit3tyg3r: have it but for 8.10 not 9.04
<voss> You have to install it on the flash drive using window but other than that it works great
<Daskreech> bjsnider: the pace of development?
<Lofde_> Daskreech,  i was playing something like q3a on here.. and it was free and fast and fun!
<thewrath> but when i run that where does it pull the files from?
<bjsnider> Daskreech, linux doesn't have access to direct3d
<thiebaude> thewrath: it installs it to a folder on windows
<Daskreech> I don't think that it will ever be the premiere gaming platform as it is with servers but I think like the desktop it can be very viable
<Lofde_> bjsnider,  opengl > direct3d
<phoozle> to run DX you actually need Windows, it isn't portable
<thewrath> where does it pulls the install fiels at
<voss> I was supposed to get a pccard for a t30 laptop I was working on but they sent me a pci card by mistake :)
<bjsnider> Lofde_, no it is not, sir. it is not close
<Lofde_> Winex
<jtholmes> thewrath, it was tested and only one bug reported and it did not affect every machine so it shuld install
<Nirrad1st> hmmm interesting voss. I do have a 1 g flash drive but i have tried booting a linux live from it with no success. I did set options in bios before hand.
<Lofde_> bjsnider,  i dont develop :/ ... i dont even play the ps3 anymore.. i am thinking of selling it...
<jtholmes> but that is as far as i go with windowz i know nothing about it
<Daskreech> OpenGL is stuck in the mud right now. If they get kicked into gear I don't think there is much pain points between OpenGL and Dx
<wit3tyg3r> thewrath: i think this should help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=991169
<wit3tyg3r> it might help
<Daskreech> Lofde_: To me to me
<Lofde_> i can find more "things to fill my time" than "gaming" it hurts to know but
<wit3tyg3r> i am not 100% sure
<bjsnider> opengl is a standard, not actual software
<voss> nirrad, microsoft made one good operating system... DOS it was reasonably priced , ran on anything and had no DRM.
<Lofde_> Daskreech,  60gb, still under warranty, extended through toys r us, originally 599 ... looking to get around 350 - 400  ;/
<Daskreech> voss: They bought DOS
<Daskreech> Lofde_: Mail me
<Lofde_> only the 60gb's play hardware accelerated PS1 and PS2 games
<Nirrad1st> voss lol well put
<Lofde_> voss.. the next big thing for MS was NT...
<Daskreech> Video card makers march to a Dx beat though
<TheFunkbomb> okay, disk is burned
<Nirrad1st> ok hopefully will be back soon. Thanks everyone for ideas .
<TheFunkbomb> again, if I don't see you again, remember that I love you all
<voss> nirrad, DOS works well for flashing bioses
<Lofde_> Daskreech,  as consumers such as you and i change... and scream GIVE ME LINUX DRIVERS! so will companies change
<Nirrad1st> ok
<shashi_sa> Still 9.04 is not available for download. Still how many hours left ?
<Lofde_> shashi_sa,  get it off mininova or a torrent
<wgrant> !jaunty | shashi_sa
<Ububegin> shashi_sa: 2 more hours left
<ubottu> shashi_sa: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<sebsebseb> Lofde_: I don't particulary like that word consumer, because companies call everyone that, and also  treat  consumers as idiots normalley
<Pici> !isitout
<ubottu> Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<kklimonda> shaga: less then 20
<Nirrad1st> I am just super aprehensive , because the last time I flashed my bios. I was without a comp for 3 years lol
<shaga> kklimonda: what?
<voss> I just flashed my pcchips motherboard a couple days ago so I could put a 9750 phenom in it :)
<Daskreech> bjsnider: Isn't having OpenGL good for a gaming platform?
<shaga> oh, wrong nick complete
<b14ck> hey, i installed amarok on ubuntu 9.04, but it wont play like 90% of my music, worked fine on gentoo
<b14ck>  it seems like it doesnt want to play my mp3 v0 files
<b14ck> any idea why?
<Ububegin> So does Ubuntu 9.05 works out of the box for the wireless cards..
<shaga> good night all. hope to upgrade into final JJ once I wake up :p
<sebsebseb> two things from the bot saying to join this channel heh
<thiebaude> Ububegin: 9.04
<shiznebit> may i ask is apt-p2p functioning yet ?
<wgrant> Ububegin: Ubuntu 9.04 supports most wireless cards out of the box.
<sebsebseb> and  regarding the release   it's not the 23rd in  the whole world yet
<jtholmes> Nirrad1st, wow that was a huge bios upgrade :)
<wgrant> shiznebit: It has been functioning for years - it's just not installed by default.
<Daskreech> bjsnider: Not beating a dead horse I hope. You just sound to me as if you are saying that Dx is the only viale gaming platform
<bjsnider> Daskreech, the extent to which your system actually implements opengl is dependent on your graphics driver. mine is currently at 3.0.0
<Daskreech> viable
<wgrant> Daskreech: He does that a bit.
<Nirrad1st> lol no just couldnt afford another comp for awhile
<newcomer> b14ck, i don't know what amarok uses as a backend, but i'm sure it's a codecs thing
<voss> wgrant, except for usb which is a bit trickier.
<b14ck> my amarok only plays flacs, i want it to play mp3s
<bjsnider> it is. it is the only viable gaming platform. i don't know how to say it any clearer
<b14ck> someone tell me what package i need lol
<wgrant> voss: Most of them still work fine.
<Nirrad1st> But it went bad , very bad lol
<shiznebit> wgrant, it is oh ok, is it worth using ?
<wgrant> shiznebit: It depends on your situation.
<wgrant> bjsnider: You are yet to give a concrete reason for this.
<Daskreech> sebsebseb: Well that's part of being a consumer
<bjsnider> wgrant, i did awhile back. nobody read it
<Daskreech> b14ck: libxine1-ffmpeg
<Ububegin> wgrant: cos ubuntu 8.10 had this wrethed problem.. it wouldnt work with my wireless ..... hope they have fixed it....
<voss> ububegin, I tend to use cards with Atheros chip sets, they have nice strong range and ubuntu has no problem with them
<Daskreech> bjsnider:
<sebsebseb> Daskreech: well it's not  a great system over all
<b14ck> Daskreech, thanks very much
<wgrant> Ububegin: There is a *lot* of variety in wireless cards. YOu might have one from a bad manufacturer that makes it very difficult to write drivers.
<Daskreech> I read your reason but not having DirectX doesn't mean that it can't be used a gaming platform
<gregorovius> hi... sorry if this has been asked often, but I would like to get 9.4, and i'm wondering if it's likely to change from the rc to the official release
<shiznebit> would intel be a good choice for wireless cards ?
<Daskreech> and a viable one
<voss> ububegin, which manufacturer made your card?
<Ububegin> voss: mine's a laptop dude....  Hp DV-4 1301Tx
<sebsebseb> Daskreech: who are you talking to?
<b14ck> Daskreech, works great now
<sebsebseb> !who
<Daskreech> gregorovius: very little
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wgrant> shiznebit: They're fairly well supported, yes.
<b14ck> aweosme
<Daskreech> sebsebseb: for which statment?
 * sebsebseb Ubuntu can also be  pretty good for gaming,  good native Linux games exist to
<wit3tyg3r> thewrath: was that link i sent you able to assist you?
<sebsebseb> Daskreech: the directx comment
<jtholmes> gregorovius, not much what is there right now will probably be the release tomorrow
<sebsebseb> jtholmes: your tommorow is already my today
<sebsebseb> jtholmes: and has been for just over 3 hours now
<jtholmes> sebsebseb, true ;)
<Daskreech> sebsebseb: bjsnider I'm Just trying to figure out if he means that Linux cannot be a viable gaming platform or cannot be the premiere or first choice gaming platform
 * sebsebseb expects  Jaunty to be released  about 7pm  GMT
<gregorovius> thanks
<Ububegin> Another qn... should I get the Ubuntu 9.04 today or wait a couple of days, so that the team would fix more bugs...
<MindVirus> Can someone please help me make flash work?
<Daskreech> I'll agree with the second statement but not the first
<MindVirus> Ububegin, wait.
<MindVirus> It's not long at all.
<Daskreech> Ububegin: Bugs isn't the issue it's bandwidth
<jtholmes> Ububegin, get it now and update
 * sebsebseb thinks Jaunty won't be released when  it's still the 22nd in any part of the word
<Daskreech> Getting it now means avoiding the insane rush
<MindVirus> Good point.
<thiebaude> yup
<bjsnider> Daskreech, walk into a game store and buy a random game for the pc. it likely won't work with your linux system, whatever it is, even with wine or cedega or what have you. it might work with mine, but it's a crapshoot. that game will work on windows though.
<sebsebseb> heh I put GMT,  we are on BST here
<sebsebseb> in UK
<thiebaude> bjsnider: i'll rather buy a gaming system
<MindVirus> Can someone please help me make Flash work? I don't know what information to give so I'll say what is asked of me but I don't know what's relevant.
 * sebsebseb has used  Ubuntu  since the second release in 2005,  so  won't get all hyped up  over 9.04,  plus  the testing I have done etc
<thiebaude> MindVirus: where did you install flash from?
<MindVirus> thiebaude, I definitely used apt-get.
<MindVirus> But I don't know what flash I have installed.
<MindVirus> Right now Flash "works"...
<MindVirus> The plugins show.
<MindVirus> But that's about it.
<Daskreech> bjsnider: Right Fine I understand that. But you seem to be saying that people won't be able to target LInux because of technical issues. With most consoles using OpenGL and obviously phones etc not using Dx at all that doesn't seem like a reasonable assesment
<MindVirus> Their functionality is strictly limited.
<thewrath> wit3tyg3r: not reallly
<Ububegin> daskreech: but the final release isnt out yet, right...
<thiebaude> MindVirus: i usally go to the adobe website and download the .deb flash file
<robin0800> sebsebseb: It willbe utc time i think
<voss> daskreech, noone plays directx games on $200 netbooks :)
<wgrant> thiebaude: That's not the right way to do it.
<Daskreech> Ububegin: Trust me it's close enough
<wit3tyg3r> thewrath: ok...i'll see if i can find anything else
<MindVirus> thiebaude, I'm only going to use apt-get.
<thewrath> anyone else have an idea/
<Daskreech> voss: Yes they do
<sebsebseb> robin0800: lol 9.04 is not even that impressive anyway
<Daskreech> sebsebseb: It's nice for kubuntu :)
<thiebaude> why, i did it and a few minutes later i got updates
<sebsebseb> Daskreech: maybe, but  can get  a KDE 4.2  PPA in 8.10 anyway
<MindVirus> Any suggestions?
<voss> daskreech, what game do they play?
<thiebaude> then i dont know
<robin0800> sebsebseb: it seems more stable than 8.10
<bjsnider> Daskreech, gallium won't even offer a modern version of opengl for years, and that's not controversial. i'm not sure why you're bringing in opengl, which is the weakest part of your possible argument into this.
<Ububegin> daskreech: other than the gnome and kde issue.. is there any real differnece between kubuntu and ubuntu
<Daskreech> voss: There are hundreds of 5.00 casual Dx only games that people who are grabbing a netbook would be likely to play
<Stupendoussteve> Ububegin: No
<Stupendoussteve> Ububegin: You can change from one to the other with apt-get even :)
<sebsebseb> robin0800: not sure about that, since I have a borked upgrade.   ,but yes I will be clean installing  once final is out and doing Ext4.  9.04 on Ext3 sucks
<thewrath> http://noncdn-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ wats that all about
<Daskreech> bjsnider: Well you started with DirectX :) SDL would be a better comaprison but you mentioned D3d so ...
<thewrath> what does it mean noncdn?
<Ububegin> Stupendoussteve: Oh.... so they are the same eh.... think I will stick to ubuntu then....
<Daskreech> Ububegin: No the only difference between them is KDE and Gnome
<Stupendoussteve> Ububegin: If you ever want to try the kde side, the meta-package is kubuntu-desktop
<voss> Didnt they release 3.1 opengl just this past month?
 * sebsebseb RIP  KDE3  sadly not in repo for 8.10 or 9.04,  8.04 though yes
<newcomer> i thought i get a head start and start upgrading now. was that a bad idea or is it that most packages in jaunty repos won't change at release?
<Daskreech> voss: Safely ignore that Videocards won't supportit for at least one release and rivers probably won't get sorted out until the release after that
<shiznebit> hey guys can you tell me a couple of games and game companies that offer PAID games to linux ?
<brianski> is anyone else having problems with no audio on jaunty?
<bjsnider> Dasqi said linux doesn't currently have directx. that doesn't equate to opengl in any meaningful way. historically opengl has been way behind and there are only a small number of opengl games
<shiznebit> I know of 2Dboys
<Daskreech> sebsebseb: Look at http://kubuntu.org :)
<Stupendoussteve> brianski: Going from the launchpad answers, yes a few people are
<bjsnider> what linux would need to be a gaming platform is directx instead of opengl
<brianski> there is a bug for it, but it's old and i'm not sure if i'm the only one with jaunty on my particular hardware
<sebsebseb> shiznebit: Google.  42 of the best commerical linux games,   that should come up with some  linuxlinks.org articles.  they did a few,  wine games and so on as well
<sebsebseb> Daskreech: lol
<thiebaude> brianski: sometimes mine would be muted
<Daskreech> newcomer: At release they are fronzen except for serious bug fixes and security patches upgrade now and You wil be fine
<sebsebseb> Daskreech: KDE4 sucks,  except for some of the apps.  which I use in Gnome anyway
<brianski> Stupendoussteve: can you give me a pointer? i haven't found a bug with an active discussion?
<Stupendoussteve> bjsnider: Macs don't have DirectX, yet they get some games that we don't
<Stupendoussteve> Not some, many
<Daskreech> shiznebit: http://happypenguin.org
<brianski> thiebaude: just randomly, or ?
<Stupendoussteve> What Linux needs it market share, then the developers will come around :D
<Daskreech> shiznebit: Quite a few are listed there
<thiebaude> brianski: randomly
<voss> sebseb, I used to be a KDE fan until Kde4, gnome has improved quite a bit including getting rid of that stupid foot :)
<bjsnider> Stupendoussteve, mac isn't a gaming platform either. i watched my roommate wrestle with his system for years and he finally gave up on it
<sebsebseb> Daskreech: KDE3 was alright, but I would use Gnome normalley.  and I used Ubuntu since  second release in 2005,  with Fedora Core 2 and 4 befoer it,  and uhmmmm  Gnoopix,  Morphix,  etc etc live cd trying.  so yes I know about Kubuntu
<newcomer> Daskreech, thx man
<Stupendoussteve> bjsnider: Consoles are gaming platforms. Anything else is a computer.
<Stupendoussteve> :P
<shiznebit> thanks, Daskreech  and sebsebseb
<thiebaude> Stupendoussteve: i agree with that statement
<jtholmes> voss did you ever see the original foot version of gnome, dark and very ugly several years ago
<sebsebseb> shiznebit: for what?
<brianski> Stupendoussteve: my vt220 is a gaming platform??
<Daskreech> sebsebseb: I'm just saying the top news announcement on the page is the KDE3 Jaunty CDs
<bjsnider> Stupendoussteve, that's a whole different ball of wax
<voss> kde 3.5 was quite good, Kde4 was slick but unusable
<sebsebseb> Daskreech: oh really?
<Daskreech> voss: Why was it unusable ?
<sebsebseb> Daskreech: so your saying there is an offical  KDE3  9.04?
<Daskreech> sebsebseb: That's kinda why I gave you the link :)
<voss> daskreech, the kde4 interface sucked for me.
<darthanubis> Daskreech, because it was not finished/polished
<Daskreech> voss: In what way?
<darthanubis> many ways
<sebsebseb> Daskreech: maybe enough people compalined about  KDE3 going bye bye in the 8.10 and 9.04 repos, and so they decide to do something about that
<shiznebit> sebsebseb, for the '42 of the best commercial linux games'
<Stupendoussteve> brianski: Search for jaunty sound on https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<Daskreech> darthanubis: True
<voss> das, it was less user friendly than 3.5
<sebsebseb> shiznebit: yeah and wine games and stuff.  42 of the best wine games
<Daskreech> sebsebseb: No they put out a call for people to help and one person stepped up
<Stupendoussteve> brianski: There are a few general "No sound!" questions which may be of use
<sebsebseb> shiznebit: they did a few of these game articles on the site
<Daskreech> voss: Yes well they said that at launch :)
<Daskreech> 4.2 is nicer
<sebsebseb> shiznebit: I get the impression that you think  commerical games are better than community games, well I would like to point out, it really depends on the game
<Daskreech> 4.3 should be interesting as well but not a huuuuuge leap
<Daskreech> wesnoth and FB are crack on eggs
<voss> das, ive moved on gnome is good enough now.
<Daskreech> voss: Oh yeah I just wanted to find out why people didn't like KDE 4
<Daskreech> Sort of my informal survey
<shiznebit> actually not really i just once found a game i really liked, and forgot the name of it. I new it was commercial but i could never find the page, so thats really what i was looking for
<voss> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<brianski> Stupendoussteve: yikes there are a lot, ok thanks
<Daskreech> shiznebit: what was the game like?
<shiznebit> Penny Arcade Adventures: On the Rain-Slick Precipice of Darkness
<shiznebit> didn't get to play it, but buying and dling now
<Daskreech> shiznebit: Ha You couldn't remember penny arcade?
<shiznebit> lol nope and i completely forgot what it was called
<Stupendoussteve> brianski: Hopefully one or more has a good answer for you :)
<sebsebseb> right, but can  install KDE3 and 4 into the same install,  like can with 8.04?
<mikechelen> anyone know what is causing this java error: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.10/jre/bin/java: No such file or directory
<TheFunkbomb> Stupid CD burner didn't burn the CD
<TheFunkbomb> I was like, "Why won't it boot?!"
<Stupendoussteve> sebsebseb: That page says yes, you can
<A|i> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Daskreech> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> Stupendoussteve: ok good,  no need to virtual machine 8.04  then
<sebsebseb> 8.04 for KDE3
<sebsebseb> no need for that anymore
<brianski> Stupendoussteve: yeah, here's hoping ...
<Lofde_> haha... everyone Know that "Windows vista" Commercial where the kid goes and has a budget of 1500 to get a  PC..... i wish at the very end he would have said "now i am going home and whipping the hard drive and installing ubuntu on it!"
<Stupendoussteve> Ooo a party!
<wit3tyg3r> Lofde_: hahaha that would be awesome
<thewrath> anyone knwo when it might get released i mean like est afternoon, etc?
 * sebsebseb maybe i'll forgive 9.04 a bit more for  trying to force me into using fusa by removing shutdown and logout from system menu in Gnome,   because now KDE3 :)
<voss> lofde, Make that commercial and put it on youtube!
<Lofde_> voss... i should.. i do a lot of A/V stuff
<wit3tyg3r> thewrath: i'm hoping in the morning eastern time
<wit3tyg3r> lol
<sebsebseb> altough I would still mainly use Gnome, but  I hardly  ever bother to shutdown properly or logout anyway
<thewrath> wit3tyg3r:  okay me too
<wgrant> sebsebseb: They will come back into the System menu if you remove FUSA.
<jtholmes> thewrath, i doubt the release manager is even awake yet
<sebsebseb> wgrant: yes I know, but what if want both?
<Lofde_> I worked for a company that made hardware Mpeg4 and mpeg2 encoders for the video broadcast industry.. and its interesting stuff
<thewrath> wit3tyg3r: when was 8.10 releaed what time of day do u remember
<wgrant> sebsebseb: Then you are unlucky.
<thewrath> jtholmes: its still wed at 1035pm est
<wit3tyg3r> thewrath: no...too long ago for me to remember lol
<thewrath> wit3tyg3r:  okay
<sebsebseb> wgrant: there must be a way to add it back, without removing fusa
<thewrath> well ia m off to bed tahnks for all the help ill be back on tomorrow
<wgrant> sebsebseb: I don't think so.
<thewrath> where would i find the release when its released
<wgrant> thewrath: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04
<sebsebseb> wgrant: well if 8.10 can  have both nicely, then I expect it's possible somehow with 9.04 to
<wgrant> sebsebseb: The code was changed to remove them.
<sebsebseb> wgrant: yes and it's the most stupidest thing  that has ever been done to Ubuntu
<wgrant> sebsebseb: I think you might be exaggerating a bit.
<wgrant> sebsebseb: You are free to file a bug.
<sebsebseb> wgrant: that's one thing removing something  enitrely,  that's another removing something,  that people can easilly add back without having to remove something else
<Skapare> BUGabundo: the network-manager eventually started working ... I'm not sure what the issue is ... more testing is needed ... it may be a problem of first time being run
<sebsebseb> wgrant: also I have used Ubuntu since the second release in 2005, and  shutdown and logout have been in the system menu, no problem, untill now
<cjae> is ok if I am multiple errors when starting akonadi server?
<wgrant> sebsebseb: You are free to file a bug. And you are being completely irrational when you state that it is the most stupid thing.
<wgrant> sebsebseb: Software changes.
<sebsebseb> wgrant: yeah and not that good ones
<wgrant> sebsebseb: Huh?
<sebsebseb> wgrant: newer is not always better,  oh 9.04 is  pretty good really, except for this one little thing
<wgrant> sebsebseb: I thought it was the most stupid thing ever.
<sebsebseb> wgrant: it is,  other changes have been good
<thiebaude> 9.04 is the best for me
<cjae> it is not registered at dbus and no agents found
<shiznebit> 10.04 should be GODLY
<sebsebseb> wgrant: now  I know of a guy who  left Ubuntu, because of the thing I am complaining about,  but he has  had some other reasons,  now  I thought he was maybe being a bit  extreame/unfair
<sebsebseb> wgrant: he left, because of a few reasons
<wit3tyg3r> is 9.04 going to be an LTS release?
<thiebaude> wit3tyg3r: no
<wgrant> wit3tyg3r: No. Ubuntu 10.04 will be.
<Lofde_> American Idol is sooooooooooooooo awesume
<sebsebseb> wgrant: I should be able to have them in the menu, and  have fusa, really, but no
<wgrant> sebsebseb: As I said, file a bug.
<wit3tyg3r> wgrant: ok..i see
<Lofde_> A chu
<Lofde_> bless me
<jeiworth> Lofde_: ok, now you are starting to scare me :P
<Lofde_> :))
<sebsebseb> wgrant: a feature decision, or  I should say removing a feature, the option of having both,  isn't  a bug
<Lofde_> I love DVR "directv > comcast"
<wgrant> sebsebseb: I am a developer. I say file a bug. I am right.
<Skapare> sebsebseb: what's the thing you don't like about 9.04 ?
<jtholmes> wgrant, i love rants!
<wgrant> It deserves a bug.
<TheFunkbomb> stupid cd burner
<Skapare> TheFunkbomb: use a USB memory stick
<sebsebseb> Skapare: how  they have atempted forcing me into using fusa,  by removing  shutdown and logout from the system menu,    or  by  removing fusa, to get back in menu
<TheFunkbomb> Skapare, my computer won't boot from USB
<TheFunkbomb> already tried
<wgrant> sebsebseb: You cannot complain until you have filed a bug.
<thiebaude> i have it on the system menu
<cjae>  is ok if I am multiple errors when starting akonadi server it is not registered at dbus and no agents found
<Skapare> TheFunkbomb: oh, bummer
<wgrant> +/win 19
<wgrant> Gr.
<sebsebseb> wgrant: a bug that would be ignored I expect
<TheFunkbomb> yeah.  Three computers and only once CD burner works.  And that one is offlimits to me
<wgrant> sebsebseb: File a bug.
<TheFunkbomb> one rather
<sebsebseb> wgrant: what's the site for filling a bug though?
<sebsebseb> wgrant: or I just use part of my luanchpad account to do it?
<Skapare> sebsebseb: I guess I don't understand ... I was able to shut mine down ... and to log out
<wgrant> sebsebseb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+filebug, most probably.
<jtholmes> sebsebseb, thought you would never ask
<TheFunkbomb> I'm thinking about just updating via the net but I'm worried about this ext4 stuff
<sebsebseb> Skapare: via fusa yeah, but can you from the system menu in gnome?
<wgrant> TheFunkbomb: It won't use ext4 unless you explicitly tell it to.
<TheFunkbomb> wgrant, the Jaunty page said it might not boot though
<Skapare> sebsebseb: the little thing in the upper right corner?
<TheFunkbomb> if I don't
<sebsebseb> Skapare: yes that's fusa
<wgrant> TheFunkbomb: Where?
<TheFunkbomb> um
<TheFunkbomb> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<sebsebseb> Skapare: untill 9.04 people could also  shutdown or logout from the Gnome system menu
<DG19075> has found the best Ubuntu installs to be from the DVD using the text mode. It works perfectly every time  for me......
<TheFunkbomb> !daily
<Skapare> sebsebseb: seems to get the job done ... you want it in a different menu?
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<TheFunkbomb> it's on one of those
<sebsebseb> Skapare:  it  used to always be in the system menu,  untill 9.04
<wgrant> TheFunkbomb: You mean the release notes?
<Skapare> sebsebseb: isn't the gnome menu controlled by some config file somewhere that you could change?
<TheFunkbomb> yes
<TheFunkbomb> think I should just do it anyway?
<sebsebseb> Skapare: not for this it seems,   apparnatlly  can't  have it back unless removing fusa, but  I want both
<wgrant> TheFunkbomb: The release notes advise that if you explicitly make your filesystem ext4, you need to reinstall GRUB.
<TheFunkbomb> ah so ext3 will work?
<sebsebseb> TheFunkbomb: yes, but  9.04 is better on Ext4  by the sounds of it
<wgrant> TheFunkbomb: Yes. We wouldn't exactly release it if it was going to make most computers unbootable on upgrade.
<TheFunkbomb> lol
<wgrant> sebsebseb: ext4 is still unproven and somewhat buggy.
<TheFunkbomb> that does make sense
<TheFunkbomb> okay, what's the command again to upgrade?
<sebsebseb> wgrant: says an Ubuntu dev?
<wgrant> TheFunkbomb: update-manager -d
<Skapare> sebsebseb: well it works for me ... works noisy ... loud beep ... funky screen flashing ... that 8.10 didn't do ... but it goes down
<snadge> where are the 9.04 release isos? ;)
<TheFunkbomb> I'm gonna do it.  No time to chicken out
<Lofde_> its ready?
<wgrant> sebsebseb: To what?
<sebsebseb> wgrant: that Ext4 is buggy?
<wgrant> sebsebseb: Yes.
<sebsebseb> wgrant: ok I got to clean install anyway really
<Lofde_> its out?
<Skapare> sebsebseb: so you are using kubuntu now?
<wgrant> sebsebseb: There are known bugs in the ext4 implementation in the Jaunty kernel, that will be fixed after release. It is also inevitably less reliable than ext3, as ext3 has had years to have issues ironed out.
<wgrant> Just a few days ago an issue with resizing particularly filesystems was uncovered.
<sebsebseb> wgrant: when will the Ext4 bugs get properly fixed?
<wgrant> sebsebseb: When they are.
 * Skapare suspects some ext4 bugs may never get fixed, based on some readings
<snadge> never mind that.. where are the install discs ;)
<sebsebseb> wgrant: I  upgraded  from 8.10, to alpha6 a few issues there that remained,  continued updating, now I can't even get updates.  so yeah  I have  good enough reasons to clean install now
<melik> "Unable to find any workgroups in your local network. This might be caused by an enabled firewall"
<melik> i'm on kubuntu 9.04
<wgrant> sebsebseb: "can't even get updates" isn't too useful an error description.
<melik> anyone know what i should do to fix samba?
<sebsebseb> wgrant: and so I had been running this on Ext3 for about a month now
<sebsebseb> wgrant: ok  stop sign on top panel
<wgrant> sebsebseb: Run 'apt-get -f install'
<melik> weird..
<sebsebseb> wgrant: however over and it says:  An error occured when checking for updates
<melik> now it sees it heh
<melik> never mind
<sebsebseb> wgrant: ah yeah good idea
<snadge> im still using wifemurdererfs
<sebsebseb> wgrant: plus my KDE4 is all buggered still, from when I upgraded.  ,but I had the ppa  in 8.10 for kde 4.2.   no log in sound on gnome.     not sure if  all the updates have even worked etc.   it's best to clean install once final is out I think :)   and yes  I know I was trying development versions, and so there would be bugs
<sebsebseb> wgrant: people say  Ext4 has  quicker file system checks and such,  so  I want to try it out really.   would you recommend I have  data  I want to be sure to keep some where else as well,  just in case?
<wgrant> sebsebseb: I would.
<TheFunkbomb> I'm doing it!
<wgrant> sebsebseb: fsck is much, much faster.
<sebsebseb> wgrant: you would what?
<wgrant> TheFunkbomb: Installing, or upgrading?
<wgrant> sebsebseb: I would keep very good backups.
<TheFunkbomb> upgrading
<TheFunkbomb> cross your fingers
<sebsebseb> wgrant: well most of my data isn't exaclty important, but there are a few things I would want to keep for sure
<TheFunkbomb> such as porn
<TheFunkbomb> I hear ya
<sebsebseb> TheFunkbomb: lol,  you shoudn't be talking about such things here, to keep the channel family friendly :)
<TheFunkbomb> I'm sorry "penetrative arts"
<TheFunkbomb> better?
<sebsebseb> !troll |  TheFunkbomb
<ubottu> TheFunkbomb: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<TheFunkbomb> :(
<jeiworth> sebsebseb: come now, dont be so square
<sebsebseb> wgrant: I need to buy  my own external really,  but   having stuff in  the vista partition as well,  is a sort of backup.  not a proper one, since if the hard disk fails...
<thiebaude> haha
<ScUlHaMb4dO> Hello, everybody!
<Daskreech> shiznebit: You have No idea waht 10.04 is
<Daskreech> You don't even know what 9.10 is going to be like
<jtholmes> ScUlHaMb4dO, greetings
<sebsebseb> wgrant: ok thanks for your help
<wgrant> sebsebseb: np
<sebsebseb> wgrant: what do you  develope for Ubuntu?
<ScUlHaMb4dO> I have a doubt, I'm running 9.04 RC, when the final version is launched, if I use the update manager and keep updating the system, will it be the same of the final version, or I will have to use update-manager -d?
<sebsebseb> ScUlHaMb4dO: yes it will be the same as final
<ScUlHaMb4dO> sebsebseb: Thank you!
<wgrant> sebsebseb: It varies. I've done security stuff, X stuff, general touch-hundreds-of-packages stuff, a bit of GNOME stuff...
<jtholmes> ScUlHaMb4dO, just updating should handle things for you
<petafile> I bet everyone here has ben asking today, but is there a time that jaunty is supposed to be released?
<TheFunkbomb> I had the same question but didn't want to be a called a troll again :/
<myk_robinson> evening. How do I disable the login screen sound? Sometimes if I have left the laptop volume up loud, that login screen noise is kinda frightening :)
<sebsebseb> TheFunkbomb: heh heh
<jtholmes> petafile, no
<ScUlHaMb4dO> Yeah, I was going to ask it too
<sebsebseb> wgrant: oh right  well keep up the good work
<petafile> how many people have asked that today?
<shiznebit> Daskreech, 10.04 will probably be the time when we have excellent opensource 3D driver support :)
<kungpowza> not me
<LordKow> myk_robinson, System -> Preferences -> Sound -> Sounds tab
<ScUlHaMb4dO> Well, 8.10 was launched like 2pm in my time
<LordKow> it's under Desktop. select Login and click Disabled.
<Daskreech> shiznebit: Heh
<ScUlHaMb4dO> which it GMT -3
<ScUlHaMb4dO> is*
<sebsebseb> shiznebit: I know it was a joke, but  yeah  I highly doubt it since Windows will still have most market share
<myk_robinson> LordKow: I checked there, I already have it disabled. That is the noise for after you login, I need to disable the one for the login screen
<bjsnider> shiznebit, how would you define excellent opensource 3d driver support?
<LordKow> oh that one
<Daskreech> ScUlHaMb4dO: update-manager -d would techincally be 9.10 when 9.04 is out
<Anyoseyo> where is the party :P
<Daskreech> Luckily that doesn't happen until a few weeks after 9.04 comes out
<Daskreech> then you really don't want to do it
<ScUlHaMb4dO> Daskreech: Thanks!
<ScUlHaMb4dO> Well, nobody knows when the final version will be released?
<jtholmes> not yet
<TarBar> Anyoseyo, in #ubuntu-release-party
<yoasif> windows is losing marketshare
<yoasif> no place to go but down
<Anyoseyo> ty TarBar
<TarBar> Yw :)
<Daskreech> yoasif: No It could feasibly go up
<yoasif> Daskreech: i really doubt it... apple is making inroads, as is ubuntu/netbook distros etc
<LordKow> myk_robinson, press alt+f2 and run "sudo gdmsetup". it's under Accessibility -> "Login screen ready"
<Daskreech> yoasif: true but they still could feasibly go up :)
<Daskreech> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<shiznebit> bjsnider, the moment my crappy ati x1300 could play nexuiz at a reasonable framerate and resolution, not 640x480 and 18 fps ;)
<LordKow> hush, sudo works perfectly fine for this scenario.
<wgrant> LordKow: gksudo is still much safer.
<myk_robinson> LordKow: just disabled all sounds in the Sound preferences, it still does it..
<LordKow> myk_robinson, interesting. let me try.
<LordKow> oh well i'll test it in a bit. numerous downloads going atm
<CITguy-Artemis> myk_robinson: what seems to be the issue?
<LordKow> myk_robinson, you might need to reboot.
<bjsnider> shiznebit, even thought he hardware is old junk
<kungpowza> \
<myk_robinson> CITguy-Artemis: I want to disable the "hand drums" sound that plays on the login screen, GDM, i think its called
<Daskreech> shiznebit: Oh good open sourcedrivers for old cards. Oh then yes
<CITguy-Artemis> myk_robinson:  which version of Ubuntu?
<myk_robinson> Jaunty, Gnome
<LordKow> myk_robinson, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1332515&postcount=6
<LordKow> and oh yea. that's a dev using sudo.
<LordKow> nothing wrong with sudo.
<yoasif> anyone know what package i need to install to get a menu in xfce4-panel?
<CITguy-Artemis> myk_robinson: I'm not sure what everyone else told you, but you'll need to disable the sound for the "Question" event and possibly restart the gdm via "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<LordKow> i think robinson is there he just needs to restart gdm via ^ that command
<Daskreech> CITguy-Artemis: Probabaly want to mention that will kill X
<myk_robinson> CITguy-Artemis: I have disabled that sound and just logged out/back in. Should that be sufficient, or will i need to restart the service as you suggested?
<CITguy-Artemis> myk_robinson: you'll need to completely restart gdm
<linuxuz3r> when is 904 going to be released
<linuxuz3r> ?
<CITguy-Artemis> linuxuz3r: later
<sebsebseb> wgrant: so  making a  Ext4 partition with 9.04 no problem,  and could use that for years,  but  the kernel itself needs some better  suppourt for Ext4 really.     just checking if I understood this correctly or not
<wgrant> sebsebseb: Yes.
<linuxuz3r> CITguy-Artemis: when is later?
<jtholmes> linuxuz3r, we dont know
<myk_robinson> Just thinking, those sound preferences are for my user profile, how will it effect the login screen? Particularly if there are multiple users. Is the gdm.conf method a better way since its global and takes effect before the user actually logs in?
<CITguy-Artemis> linuxuz3r: after now
<wgrant> Nobody knows.
<Daskreech> before much later
<sebsebseb> wgrant: ok good, because when I put 9.04 on with Ext4 soon,   I just  want to keep on updating that install for ages
<CITguy-Artemis> linuxuz3r: seriously, we don't know
<linuxuz3r> ok thanks
<Daskreech> sebsebseb: Don't be fooled :)
<sebsebseb> Daskreech: what?
<LordKow> myk_robinson, gdm must be the same for all users because no user is logged in it (thats what gdm does)
<Daskreech> you'll find a reason to wipe it :)
<LordKow> it = yet
<Daskreech> a year and a half BRTFS will come out and you'll wanna wipe it again
<myk_robinson> LordKow: right, that's why I'm thinking that editing the gdm.conf should resolve it
<kklimonda> Daskreech: i still have an ubuntu installation that i made from 5.10 install cd and then upgraded it up to 8.04 ;)
<sebsebseb> Daskreech: ha ha yeah, maybe, if  I  get  9.10  on  beta or alpha.  which I am likely to do, but  beta
<LordKow> myk_robinson, yea... im just confused because gdmsetup is the GUI for changing gdm.conf.
<myk_robinson> LordKow: the link someone posted here a littlebit back showed an option for the sound played at the gdm and settings a variable to false
 * sebsebseb thinks it's great that KDE3 is an option in 9.04 after all :)   sucked how it wasn't in repo for 8.10
<Daskreech> kklimonda: I'm not saying it's impossible but if you are going to wipe your drive to install the first release of a new file system I don't think you are the kind of person who will easily resist new thigns coming out to make you wipe again
<Daskreech> sebsebseb: No one stepped up to do it. If people help thigns get done
<Daskreech> Right now it's one guy doing it he needs help as well
<sebsebseb> Daskreech: are you a dev?
<Daskreech> I'm devish
<sebsebseb> Daskreech: is  the actsaul KDE3  suppourted at all stil though?
<Daskreech> not by canonical but it's supported by Kubuntu
<LordKow> myk_robinson, yes indeed. i thought that the gdmsetup option would have handled that, though. ubuntu is all about GUI > CLI so thats what i go for first.
<g4lv4tr0n> any update about jaunty release
<LordKow> i myself am CLI > GUI
<Daskreech> g4lv4tr0n: Yes
 * Daskreech hugs LordKow
<LordKow> so a lot of times gui bugs pass me right on by
<Daskreech> How do you manage image collections ?>
<sebsebseb> g4lv4tr0n: don't expect 9.04  untill  it's not the 22nd in any part of the world still
<Daskreech> That's the only thing I can't do in CLI
<LordKow> i convert them to ascii.
<kklimonda> :D
<Daskreech> LordKow: That's not managing :-P
<Daisuke-Ido> Daskreech: managing, mangling, same diff
<LordKow> yes it is. i formulate the real image in my brain based on the ascii image im looking at ;)
<g4lv4tr0n> seb what do you mean ? has it been delayed ?
<Daskreech> Looking != managing
<jtholmes> g4lv4tr0n, no one knows when it will be released
 * Anyoseyo needs to bookmark the countdown/party channel
<Anyoseyo> can anyone tell me again >..
<g4lv4tr0n> oh it was meant to be today the ubuntu website said 1 day to go before midnight uk time and after midnight it said coming soon ???
<CITguy-Artemis> g4lv4tr0n: the official release is supposed to be the 23rd, but we don't know if that means midnight or later on in the day
<Daskreech> !jaunty > Anyoseyo
<ubottu> Anyoseyo, please see my private message
<Anyoseyo> ty Daskreech
<g4lv4tr0n> anyone know of the improvements between rc and final ?
<Anyoseyo> nifty bot we have here :)
<loomsen1> cpl of patches
<TheFunkbomb> I'm nervous about this working
<CITguy-Artemis> g4lv4tr0n: bug fixes and patches
<jtholmes> g4lv4tr0n, bug fixes mostly
 * robin0800 someone clear the pile of dead bunnies
<TheFunkbomb> what if my computer isn't good enough?
<Daskreech> robin0800: With lightning
<shiznebit> its usually midnight of the date posted, so in this case midnight of april 23. Thats how the betas worked
<Daskreech> TheFunkbomb: How CLI friendly are you?
<loomsen1> lol
<TheFunkbomb> I'm not familiar with that term
<g4lv4tr0n> i prefer jaunty rc to intrepid :)
<g4lv4tr0n> things generally work a lot better
<Daskreech> TheFunkbomb: Does the acronym TTY mean anything to you?
<TheFunkbomb> Umm
<loomsen1> ← thinks jaunty sux
<TheFunkbomb> no?
<Daskreech> loomsen1: \o/
<Daskreech> TheFunkbomb: Be afraid :)
<TheFunkbomb> I know I've seen it.  I just don't know what it means
<Daskreech> On the other hand I'm runing Gnome-shell and that sucker eats hardware
<g4lv4tr0n> loomsen1 why do you think it sucks ? did you use intrepid ?
<TheFunkbomb> What have I done?!
<jtholmes> TheFunkbomb,  terminal window, command line interface
<loomsen1> i used intrepid since it was as alpha as jaunty was when i started using it
<TheFunkbomb> This is gonna be a 3 packs of cigarettes night
<TheFunkbomb> I still have my 8.10 disk
<Daskreech> TheFunkbomb: Smoke in #ubuntu-offtopic
<TheFunkbomb> This is Jaunty related
<DG19075> has discs from 7.04
<Daskreech> TheFunkbomb: What are you computer specs ?
<TheFunkbomb> AMD 3700+ 2gigs of ram
<CITguy-Artemis> TheFunkbomb: you'll be fine
<TheFunkbomb> phew
<Daskreech> TheFunkbomb: Ooooook
<kklimonda> TheFunkbomb: what graphics card?
<TheFunkbomb> It's an older machine though
<Daskreech> TheFunkbomb: Im running the Git interface for Gnome 3.0 and I have a 1.2 Ghz T-Bird athlon and 512 megs of RAM
<TheFunkbomb> Nvidia intergrated sorta deal
<Daskreech> If that helps you feel any better
<TheFunkbomb> it does, thanks
<TheFunkbomb> Nvidia GeForce 4Go 440 I think
<TheFunkbomb> I can't remember
<Daskreech> Though openeing a web page with flash does kill the machine
<Daskreech> I have a ATI 9600 Pro
<Daskreech> You'll be grand
<CITguy-Artemis> i've got Intrepid running on 384MB RAM and a Pentium II
<TheFunkbomb> that does just the opposite of making me feel better
<CITguy-Artemis> lol
<DG19075> is running an older emachines with a 1.2 GHZ P4 and 512 Mb of RAM and ubuntu runs fine
<shiznebit> Daskreech, dont use flashblock ?
<Daskreech> shiznebit: More like don't install Flash
<TheFunkbomb> See, I pulled some old computers from the dump and I had no luck running Ubuntu on them
<TheFunkbomb> These were like P3s and P4s though
<Daskreech> TheFunkbomb: I was running Jackalope on a Sis 2 Meg Video card
<Daskreech> 4 meg sorry
<TheFunkbomb> Yeah, that's greek to me
<TheFunkbomb> oh
<manpoole> so anyone know a particular time of the release?
<TheFunkbomb> I gotcha
<TheFunkbomb> slow
<DG19075> even Flash runs well here....
<CITguy-Artemis> !jaunty | manpoole
<ubottu> manpoole: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<kklimonda> manpoole: there is no such a thing
<Daskreech> TheFunkbomb: Think of the worst video card you can think of then break it in half then spit on it that's a Sis video card
<TheFunkbomb> LOL
<Daskreech> granted I can't run GNome 3 on it
<DG19075> running SiS video here
<Daskreech> but Gnome 2.26 seems to do fine
<TheFunkbomb> I'm just not as computer literate as most people here.
<hemanth> gnome do , docky theme not active
<Daskreech> DG19075: Phear the GnomeShell
<loomsen1> lol
<TheFunkbomb> gnome-do docky doesn't work on Jaunty?
<Daskreech> TheFunkbomb: If you want to know something ask. We can teach :)
<Daskreech> IT does
<TheFunkbomb> phew
<hemanth> gnome do is , but not docky theme
<Daskreech> I just found out about 2 hours ago and turned it on
<TheFunkbomb> Well, hopefully as soon as I get my tax money back from the government, I'll start building a better system
<hemanth> how do I enable composition ?
<TheFunkbomb> and then once I get a good job, oh man.
<TheFunkbomb> it's gonna be gangbusters up in this hizzle
<CITguy-Artemis> hemanth: first, you'll need the 3D accelerated driver for your video card installed
<hemanth> CITguy-Artemis: mine is non-free , me on Nvidia
<bjsnider> CITguy-Artemis, assuming there is one
<LordKow> yay just installed the latest jaunty daily which will become my karmic devel vbox
<CITguy-Artemis> which card? integrated or dedicated?
<kklimonda> LordKow: good idea
<LordKow> now to see if virtualbox has vbox built for jaunty yet (closed source0
<Daskreech> Isn't vbox open source?
<Daskreech> Hopefully Oracle will keep it that way
<Daskreech> Grubby buggers
<kklimonda> hmm.. nice - newest vmware workstation supports easy install for ubuntu 9.04..
<loomsen1> erm?
<hemanth> CITguy-Artemis: it's dedicated
<loomsen1> this means?
<hemanth> CITguy-Artemis: Gforce
<CITguy-Artemis> LordKow: I've got jaunty alpha running with acceleration on VBox 2.2
<Zorix_> vmware workstation newest release doesnt work well for ubuntu
<Zorix_> in fact it made it worse for my install
<TheFunkbomb> Zorix_, as a host or a client?
<kklimonda> Zorix_: what happened?
<Zorix_> ubuntu 8.04 as host, 9.04 as client
<TheFunkbomb> go on
<Zorix_> it doesnt have X11 driver support
<TheFunkbomb> I would like hear more about this
<TheFunkbomb> oh
<LordKow> CITguy-Artemis, yea im using the intrepid build but it's built against intrepid's pulseaudio which creates some minor annoyances
<kklimonda> Zorix_: weird - it worked for me afair..
<Zorix_> it makes the thing run in 800x600 until i manually force it to 1024x768
<Zorix_> it keeps mouse cursor locked
<CITguy-Artemis> really, like what?
<Zorix_> the vmware-config-tools says it has no support for the version of X
<leohartx> is final release out ?
<LordKow> CITguy-Artemis, scratchy sounds when pidgin plays audio.
<kklimonda> Zorix_: it's 6.5.2 ?
<Daskreech> leohartx: A monkey just died
<TheFunkbomb> One of my dreams is to have a workstation with Ubuntu as host and freebsd and Vista as clients and still enough juice to blow most machines out of the water
<Zorix_> yes kklimonda
<hemanth> CITguy-Artemis: What is the next step ?
<CITguy-Artemis> Daskreech: lol
<CITguy-Artemis> which GeForce card is it?
<LordKow> TheFunkbomb, won't happen when vista will intentionally memleak itself to use up all available memory
<loomsen1> why vista?
<kklimonda> Zorix_: interesthing - i'll see what's going on soon
<loomsen1> o.O
<Zorix_> kklimonda: good luck
<hemanth> CITguy-Artemis: forgot the version , is there a way to chk ?
<loomsen1> lol lord
<TheFunkbomb> Well, Vista or 7.  either one.
<CITguy-Artemis> hemanth: you should be able to use the included drivers in jaunty
<leohartx> Daskreech: huh ?
<loomsen1> dont get in neither
<loomsen1> take dos...
<Zorix_> kklimonda: it's still usable its just not really an improvement
<Daskreech> TheFunkbomb: Sure thing just wait for three windows releases when Vista is like dos is now
<CITguy-Artemis> "lspci | grep VGA"
<hemanth> CITguy-Artemis: no it say unable to enable desktop effect
<TheFunkbomb> The i7 mobos support 24gigs of ddr3
<Daskreech> leohartx: Stop asking if it's out. The topic will change when it is
<hemanth> CITguy-Artemis: GeForce2 MX/MX 400
<CITguy-Artemis> oh, I've got the same card in my server
<TheFunkbomb> 8 minutes until the package dload is done
<kklimonda> Zorix_: but what weird is that 6.5.1 worked just fine.
<hemanth> CITguy-Artemis: drivers ?
<Zorix_> i noticed there hasn't been a daily build of ubuntu/kubuntu in 2 days, is there expected to be a build for final release or is it going to be the 4/20 build as final?
<hemanth> CITguy-Artemis: auto updated aye ?
<kklimonda> Zorix_: it is possible.
<CITguy-Artemis> well, the unfortunate truth of the matter is that you'll have to install via the official NVIDIA driver
<Zorix_> kklimonda: you running 6.5.2 yet?
<hemanth> CITguy-Artemis: oki will have a look
<CITguy-Artemis> since the latest versions of Ubuntu (since 8.10) have stopped supporting legacy cards, you'll have to install them from NVIDIA.com
<Daskreech> Wait. They stopped supporting them? Why?
<kklimonda> Zorix_: yes - but i've deleted my jaunty vm in meantime so i was testing it with different distributions.. i think everything workd as expected but now i'm not sure..
<hemanth> CITguy-Artemis: ok thanks :) , will download it from there
<wgrant> CITguy-Artemis, Daskreech: NVIDIA dropped support for them, not us.
<kklimonda> CITguy-Artemis: shouldn't hardware manager install -legacy driver?
<shiznebit> Daskreech, same reason ati stopped supporting R500 and less ?
<kklimonda> or whatever it's called?
<Daskreech> shiznebit: No I know why nVidia ATI would do it Why would Ubuntu do it?
<CITguy-Artemis> IMHO, the open drivers included via the repository suck
<Zorix_> vwmare really needs to provide a .deb package for ubuntu installations of vmware-tools.. its not like ubuntu is small anymore
<Daskreech>  the FOSS drivers support the old cards
<loomsen1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1010710
<CITguy-Artemis> Daskreech: not fully
<kenneth> has anyone else seen kernel panics on LTSP clients with Jaunty? One of my two fails to boot and says "not syncing"
<TheFunkbomb> oh man, I hope my wireless is supported
<CITguy-Artemis> I've had issues getting 3d Accelleration to work
<bjsnider> the last time i checked the 96 driver still works on old nvidia cards, and was updated for intrepid
<Daskreech> CITguy-Artemis: Well Duh nVidia doesn't publish the specs for the cards
<LordKow> ubuntu still provides the nvidia 71x and 96x drivers...
<kklimonda> Zorix_: i know that there is opensourced and GPL'd (or something) version of vmware-tools
<loomsen1> drivers in the repo usually get updated a cpl o days after nvidia releases new drivers
<TheFunkbomb> well, it was supported by an 8.10 upgrade so it should now
<kklimonda> Zorix_: so maybe they are going this way.
<CITguy-Artemis> I've never had an open driver work for 3d Acceleration
<Zorix_> kklimonda: that would be optimal
<loomsen1> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=122606
<Daskreech> CITguy-Artemis: Mine work wonderfully
<Jordan_U> CITguy-Artemis, The nv driver doesn't support 3D acceleration
<CITguy-Artemis> Jordan_U: therein lies my struggle
<kklimonda> well, installer is scanning mirrors atm so I'm almost done
<loomsen1> chose the 96 s3eries and ull be fine
<hemanth> CITguy-Artemis: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us , this is it right ?
<Jordan_U> CITguy-Artemis, nouveau might work but it is still in heavy development
<loomsen1> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=122606
<loomsen1> hemanth: (05:40:00) loomsen1: chose the 96 s3eries and ull be fine
<kklimonda> Zorix_: this whole problem with jaunty and 6.5.2 is weird because that's the first version that supports Jaunty from the box (by detecting it when asked for cd/image)
<CITguy-Artemis> honestly, since I've got the installation of the official NVIDIA drivers down "to an art" I don't even bother with the open drivers
<Zorix_> kklimonda: its not even in the ubuntu client version list either
<kklimonda> Zorix_: also mouse and video drivers are opensourced and included in vmware already.
<hemanth> loomsen1: ok
<hemanth> CITguy-Artemis: to an art :)
<kklimonda> Zorix_: i mean in ubuntu
<CITguy-Artemis> hemanth: that should do fine
<wgrant> CITguy-Artemis: What art? Clicking on the button that does it all for you?
<bjsnider> wgrant, yes, that art
<Zorix_> kklimonda: yes but it seems somehow limited because it would unlock mouse from screen without ctrl-alt
<CITguy-Artemis> wgrant: no i compile the driver for my system
<wgrant> CITguy-Artemis: That's not a good idea.
<kklimonda> Zorix_: are you sure that you use right driver?
<wgrant> CITguy-Artemis: And also not useful.
<CITguy-Artemis> doesn't take more than 5 minutes
<kklimonda> Zorix_: X is known to ignore vmmouse and use plain mouse instead
<bjsnider> it's not q question of time'
<CITguy-Artemis> wgrant: enlighten me as to why?
<wgrant> CITguy-Artemis: Because we have a perfectly good one-click way to do it that doesn't work around the package management system.
<hemanth> loomsen1: 9 series is it ?
<Zorix_> kklimonda: yea i dont like that
<CITguy-Artemis> using the restricted drivers manager?
<wgrant> CITguy-Artemis: Yes.
<CITguy-Artemis> still, you are using open drivers that do not support the 3d acceleration
 * Daskreech hugs his ATI card
<loomsen1> yes, if the specs meet ur card....
<bjsnider> not using jockey you aren't
<CITguy-Artemis> and those drivers are meant to be used with as many systems as possible, so they are generic to your system at best
<bjsnider> jockey installs the restricted drivers
<loomsen1> QUOTE: Legacy releases for GeForce 2 through GeForce 4 series GPUs
<loomsen1> 96
<loomsen1> if u got older gpus
<loomsen1> 71
<loomsen1> geforce5 only 173
<bjsnider> wgrant, here's another reason: jockey installs a working xorg.conf. the nvidia-installer doesn't
<loomsen1> verything above newest
<loomsen1> lol njsnider
<loomsen1> sure it does
<loomsen1> it even asks u if it should generate one for u and tells u that your old one will be backed up
<wgrant> bjsnider: No! It can't! All those people who don't know how to compile the drivers themselves *must* be lieing!
<hemanth> loomsen1: done downloading :)
<loomsen1> if u werent clever enough to do that yourself
<loomsen1> :)
<loomsen1> aint hard, drop to a shell
<hemanth> loomsen1: yup :)
<loomsen1> stop gnome with: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<loomsen1> wait
<loomsen1> read first
<bjsnider> nvidia-xconfig breaks xorg.conf
<loomsen1> lol
<loomsen1> stoned obv
<kklimonda> Zorix_: so far so good - video driver works fine, mouse doesn't as expected
<loomsen1> hemanth
<Zorix_> weird
<hemanth> loomsen1: yes
<loomsen1> i have a quite demanding game going on atm, wait, i posted this so often, i'll just fetch u a link
<kklimonda> i think i'll file a bug against vmmouse cause it should be detected
<Stupendoussteve> Does update-rc.d work in ubuntu/upstart? I don't want gdm to autostart
<wgrant> Stupendoussteve: Yes.
 * Daskreech looks over loomsen1's shoulder and says put X in the corner then you have two ways to get TicTacToe!
<Stupendoussteve> Great, thanks
<Daskreech> Sooo Who is going to be using plymouth ?
<kklimonda> Zorix_: i'll update to current as it's RC release - maybe there is some regression? But I don't think so..
<Zorix_> maybe it just didnt like the upgrade from 6.5.1 to 6.5.2
<loomsen1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7034212#post7034212
<loomsen1> oops
<loomsen1> wrong link
<Daskreech> !info plymouth
<ubottu> Package plymouth does not exist in jaunty
<loomsen1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1034543&page=2
<Zorix_> cant wait for plymouth
<bjsnider> plymouth isn't being added until koala
<Zorix_> yea i heard that was a possibiliy
<loomsen1> which keeps u from fetching it yourself?
<loomsen1> just get the fedora live image if you cant wait
<AlexFera> !info plymouth
<ubottu> Package plymouth does not exist in jaunty
<Daskreech> bjsnider: Yes but I heard it was an option in jackalope as was ext4
<bjsnider> there are no kms drivers in the jaunty kernel
<loomsen1> jeezus christ
<wgrant> Ubuntu 9.04 uses Linux 2.6.28, which does not have KMS/
<loomsen1> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<loomsen1> then get the new one?
<loomsen1> jeez, its YOUR very own OS
<loomsen1> you can do to it whatever you want
<kklimonda> loomsen1: in my opinion it defeats a purpose of using "friendly" distribution.
<baudelaire> anyone think linux will get a zfs like fs anytime soon?
<Daskreech> baudelaire: read on brtfs
<bjsnider> btrfs will be in the 2.6.30 kernel, which will be in koala
<baudelaire> i'll check it out
<loomsen1> kk: so the purpose should be to have an OS which a blind guy as well as a wall street bank can use?
<loomsen1> jeez bj
<baudelaire> i hadn't heard of it
<Daskreech> baudelaire: Tux3 as well
<baudelaire> awesome
<Daskreech> That's even further out
<Daskreech> Or you could just use Opensolaris :)
<loomsen1> KIDS: GET THE FEDORA LIVE IMAGE IF YOU CANT WAIT
<loomsen1> you'll have both
<brianski> bjsnider: btrfs will not be anywhere near usable on 2.6.30 or koala
<brianski> its still heavily in development, and that won't change for years, not months. that's why so much work went into ext4
<bjsnider> it will be available though
<loomsen1> if u wanna try, issue icantbelieveitsnotbtr to the cmd line in fedora
<CITguy-Artemis> I don't get why people would want to jazz up their startup splash or bootloader for an OS that doesn't need to reboot.
<loomsen1> and take a look
<Daskreech> brianski: huh?
<bjsnider> ext4 was worked on primarily by one guy. there's a whole team at oracle that's working on btrfs
<CITguy-Artemis> no offense to those of you that do
<brianski> Daskreech: what huh?
<loomsen1> lol CIT
<loomsen1> *THUMBS UP*
<Daskreech> CITguy-Artemis: I don't get why people would pay money for an OS that has to reboot to change the sound scheme but no offense to peopel that do
<MurielGodoi> is there a channel to release-party?
<Daskreech> brianski: I fail to see how ext4 development had anything to do with brtfs
<brianski> MurielGodoi: see topic
<baudelaire> i would much rather stick with linux on my systems -- that being said zfs has some awesome technology.  we need someting like it in linux
<Daskreech> It's not even the same folks.
<Daskreech> baudelaire: I'd argue that Solaris needs it more :)
<brianski> Daskreech: ah. it didn't, but its being marked stable in the kernel and use by distros has to do with btrfs not being ready anytime near soon
<brianski> that was my main point. that btrfs is not going to be a fs you want to use on koala
<baudelaire> Daskreech, oh?
<kklimonda> Zorix_: mouse also works after i've installed manually xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse - even without messing with xorg.conf
<loomsen1> lololol
<loomsen1> i give up
<MurielGodoi> brianski: I know that is not release... I just asked for the party channel that is create on every night before the release
<loomsen1> buddy kk: only thing that changed about your xorg
<loomsen1> is that it allows empty INPUT devices
<bjsnider> brianski, btrfs has a full-time development team, not some guy working on it in his spare time
<bjsnider> brianski, and they've already been working on it for years
<loomsen1> and btw, the xorg.conf doesn't hurt half as much as you may think it will
<Zorix_> kklimonda: oh good to know
<kklimonda> Zorix_: also whole process (except for installation of vmmouse driver) is fully automated
<brianski> bjsnider: if you want to use btrfs in koala, don't cry to me if you lose data :-)
<loomsen1> lol
<kklimonda> Zorix_: vmware has detected that I'm going to install 9.04, asked for login and password and then installed it without any user input.
<Zorix_> kklimonda: i will check it out with release tomorrow
<Daskreech> brianski: Yes but that's cause brtfs is being written from scratch while ext4 is an addition to ext3
<loomsen1> just surf back for like 2 weeks on ubuntuforums.org ^^
<Zorix_> not bad
<loomsen1> funny as hell
<Daskreech> Other than being file systems that are both linux centric they have little else in common
<bjsnider> brianski, i'm simply making the point that it's unlikely to take years more before it's stable and usable
<deemo> hey guys! i just updated to jaunty, but my top menu bar for every maximized app is gone! It does this with both compiz and metacity. Any pointers?
<coder_> Hello , the system has no sound, and when i start up the system, i got an error pulseaudio  configured for pre-user sessions, Could you help me?
<loomsen1> aint an error, open your volume control and disable mute
<coder_> Hello , the system has no sound, and when i start up the system, i got an error that pulseaudio  configured for pre-user sessions, Could you help me?
<loomsen1> (06:09:32) loomsen1: aint an error, open your volume control and disable mute
<loomsen1> ?
<philsf> I updated the package information with aptitude, but after that Update Manager never notified me that there were updates. is this a known bug?
<philsf> (this includes firefox, which was a security upgrade)
<wgrant> philsf: It will notify once a day for security updates, and once a week for non-security updates. It might not do that immediately.
<philsf> wgrant, I just suspected because my other system is a Hardy one, and it's instantaneous
<wgrant> philsf: This changed in Ubuntu 9.04.
<philsf> wgrant, right, will check the release notes, thanks
<fixxxermet> Release is 23rd, right?
<kklimonda> yes
<fixxxermet> Guess the other time zones need to catch up
<thebishop> does anyone know if the Nouveau driver is supported on PowerPC?
<kklimonda> thebishop: it may
<thebishop> kklaine, will that work with compiz?
<kklimonda> thebishop: no
<thebishop> ah
<thebishop> any idea how close nouveau is to supporting desktop effects generally?
<kklimonda> well, they have started working on some basic 3d stuff on some hardware
<loomsen1> worked earlier here for my nvidia 8600M gt
<thebishop> loomsen1, oh yeah?
<loomsen1> yep, fedora beta live image, issued nouveau.modeset=1
<kklimonda> thebishop: according to their status page almost nothing in 3d part is done
<loomsen1> worked
<loomsen1> thats the point
<thebishop> loomsen1, with compiz?
<loomsen1> no 3d
<loomsen1> no, just plymouth
<thebishop> ah
<loomsen1> till you'll be able to run compiz with nouveau i guess some more time has to pass by
<thebishop> my brother would like to install ubuntu on his G5 iMac
<thebishop> it's got a geforce 5200 which is why i ask
<loomsen1> 173 series driver and GOGOGO
<thebishop> loomsen1, PowerPC
<loomsen1> dunno
<kklimonda> thebishop: he's out of luck
<loomsen1> in doubt, fetch the NVIDIA-*.pk2.run
<thebishop> kklaine, yeah, i figured.  hopefully nouveau will make some progress in the nearish future
<loomsen1> pk2 is the one supporting the most architectures
<thebishop> loomsen1, i don't think that is correct
<loomsen1> ok
<kklimonda> thebishop: there were no closed drivers for linuc ppc
<loomsen1> then read
<Daskreech> hi DShepherd
<kklimonda> so you are right
<thebishop> the pk2.run file only supports x86 iirc
<DShepherd> Daskreech, haha. hey man
<loomsen1> well, just said its the one supporting more machines than pkg1 and pkg0
<loomsen1> thats what Aaron says at least
<DShepherd> Daskreech, i am considering to go jaunty.
<racecar56> bye
<Daskreech> DShepherd: saw http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/288 ?
<racecar56> i say jaunty is pwn
<loomsen1> l8r race
<vantreeseda> was pleasantly surprised with 9.04 RC and the ease in making the WiFi work compared to previous versions.
<Daskreech> DShepherd: Stay on Hardy :)
<demmon> RC have problems with my nvidia
 * DShepherd whispers to Daskreech I am on intrepid
<Daskreech> DShepherd: Stay on Hardy :)
<Daskreech> :-D
<DShepherd> :-)
<DShepherd> Daskreech, i saw the link but i never read it. reading it now
<Daskreech> Seriously though jackalope is quite worth it I Think other than the bugs and FUSA it's a solid release
<loomsen1> ...
<Raere> 9.04 better be compatible with tuxracer
<loomsen1> :D
<Daskreech> Tuxracer hasn't been worked on in years
<Raere> my point
<Raere> it better be compatible
<Daskreech> It got forked to planet penguin racer which is what installs if you install tuxracer package now
<[t0rc]> awww I thought Jaunty was supposed to release today
<jtth> yeah
<jtth> i feel betrayed
<Daskreech> which I may also add is now a dead project which has been forked to a new project
<Daskreech> Ubuntu got dropped from GSoC ?
<Daskreech> DShepherd: want to get back to KDE though :(
<meshuggah_> when will 9.04 stable? how many hours?
<Daskreech> meshuggah_: A lamb just died
<loomsen1> lol
<meshuggah_> Daskreech, sacrificied?
<Daskreech> meshuggah_: Everytime someone asks that question :)
<loomsen1> meshuggah: nervous?
<Daskreech> Won't someone think of ewe?
<meshuggah_> loomsen1, nervous? no, i use Debian
<loomsen1> well then... keep it
<meshuggah_> loomsen1, it is probably what i am gonna do
<Daskreech> meshuggah_: That's about as non shaky as it gets
<loomsen1> meshuggah: jaunty aint worth it imo
<Daskreech> loomsen1: Wait till 10.04
<brianski1> meshuggah_: are you a crazy person?
<meshuggah_> but i will try the livecd, not sure my p4 1.5ghz 256mb ram will like it
<Daskreech> brianski1: be nice
<meshuggah_> brianski, , yes what is the meaning of meshuggah you think?
<brianski1> Daskreech: that's what the name means :-)
<meshuggah_> hebrew
<Daskreech> Yes but you don't point that out :)
<loomsen1> ^^
<brianski1> whatever, i'm crazy too
<meshuggah_> i am just a little bit crazy
<brianski1> meshuggah_: i thought there was an extra syllable in there, meshuganah or something
<loomsen1> yo skreech, didnt get that, 10.04?
<Daskreech> loomsen1: Gnome 3.0
<meshuggah_> brianski1, hmm to be honest maybe, anyway meshuggah is a great metal band too
<loomsen1> ohh, well, fedora ships with gnome too, debian too, a lot of distros do actually
<loomsen1> sabayon
<lucax> still having problems with x3100, any ideas about a compiz ppa on launchpad or something like that??
<loomsen1> compiz is stable atm
<Daskreech> Is compiz ever stable?
<loomsen1> you wont experience any difference
<loomsen1> actually it is considered stable, yes
<crdlb> the problem isn't compiz, except that ubuntu added a i965 blacklist in compiz-wrapper
<kklimonda> Daskreech: well, it mostly works here
<loomsen1> they're working on 0.9 now
<loomsen1> http://www.compiz.org/
<lucax> ok but even with compiz disable im not getting as much performance as i had on hardy!!
<kklimonda> lucax: SKIP_TEST or whatever it's called didn't help?
<frewsxcv> is the final uploaded yet?
<lucax> kklimonda, nope
<crdlb> SKIP_CHECKS=yes
<meshuggah> frewsxcv, :)
<loomsen1> http://www.demotivateus.com/posters/deception-train-demotivational-poster.jpg
<kklimonda> lucax: you won't - there were regressions introduced in 8.10 - just read release notes
<WatchBot> loomsen1: Please keep your links on topic and work safe.
<kklimonda> !releasenotes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<meshuggah> loomsen1, this link is funny lol :)
<loomsen1> replace train with rape if you wanna see sth really funny :D
<joserodrigo> hello, please i need help with wireless on 9.04
<lucax> yeah i could go back to hardy but i wouldnt have lastest software on my computer
<AK_Dave> joserodrigo: What is your wifi chipset?
<joserodrigo> i have  atheros
<joserodrigo> om a satellite a215
<AK_Dave> joserodrigo: Thats not a chipset. Thats a manufacturer. And "Satellite a215" is the name of a model of Toshiba laptop. Not a wifi chipset. You can cull through 'lspci' and find your chipset.
<loomsen1>  cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf
<AK_Dave> joserodrigo: But those two facts alone make me believe you have an Atheros 5xxx series wifi card and you're using the wrong, old ath_pci module and need to be using the ath_pci from madwifi
<loomsen1> which is blacklisted
<joserodrigo> waht do you think i should do?
<joserodrigo> i am new at ubuntu,,,
<loomsen1> docter[~] cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf
<loomsen1> # For some Atheros 5K RF MACs, the madwifi driver loads buts fails to
<loomsen1> # correctly initialize the hardware, leaving it in a state from
<loomsen1> # which ath5k cannot recover. To prevent this condition, stop
<loomsen1> # madwifi from loading by default. Use Jockey to select one driver
<loomsen1> # or the other. (Ubuntu: #315056, #323830)
<loomsen1> blacklist ath_pci
<loomsen1> docter[~]
<lucax> where do i find the line to comment so i can have compiz on my intel x3100??
<AK_Dave> joserodrigo: What do I think you should do? 'lspci' and confirm that you do indeed have an Atheros 5xxx series wifi chipset.
<kklimonda> lucax: what happens when you run ``SKIP_CHECKS=1 /usr/bin/compiz --replace'' ?
<crdlb> lucax: /msg fusiobot blacklist
<kklimonda> lucax: ``SKIP_CHECKS=yes /usr/bin/compiz --replace''
<vantreeseda> I did "apt-get install linux-backports-modules-jaunty" and rebooted and my AR242x chipset started working.  When using 8.10 I had to use the madwifi driver.
<joserodrigo> Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Raere> it's just magic
<Raere> any technology sufficiently advanced is indistuingishable from magic
<Raere> in this case, Jaunty
<lucax> kklimonda, nothing it says my card is blacklisted and its using metacity
<kklimonda> lucax: even with SKIP_CHECKS=yes ?
<crdlb> lucax: you need to run the second variation
<lucax> kklimonda, Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2a02' found
<crdlb> the script explicitly checks for 'yes'
<AK_Dave> joserodrigo: See, I was wrong. I guessed one chipset, you had a different one. Yeah, 'sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules' is one way.
<lucax> kklimonda, well now compiz is on
<lucax> kklimonda, where can i place that so i can run compiz on everysession
<crdlb> lucax: /msg fusiobot blacklist
<frybye> Is Jaunty going to go "gold" today on schedule or ...?
<wgrant> frybye: Yes.
<Daskreech> frybye: Yes in short
<frybye> koool... ;=)
<magcius> Guys! I got multiple message support working in notify-osd!
<kklimonda> magcius: yes, it works for some time.
<Daskreech> magcius: How and what is that?
<kklimonda> wait, multiple messages?
<magcius> kklimonda, yes... I forked it.
<joserodrigo>  I did "apt-get install linux-backports-modules-jaunty"  from the synaptyc packege manager
<joserodrigo> and it did not worked
<Daskreech> magcius: Wouldn't it be easier just to remove notify-osd ?
<joserodrigo> i did it some days ago
<magcius> Daskreech, but I like teh pretties!
<meshuggah> is ubuntu 9.04 rubbish ?
<kklimonda> joserodrigo: this package doesn't do anything right now
 * Daskreech wouldn't like to see the result of a forked app everytime someone didn't like GNome Defaults
<joserodrigo> so i should  do ? "apt-get install linux-backports-modules-jaunty"
<Daskreech> meshuggah: Yes!
<lucax> ok thanks guys now works ok (compiz)
<crdlb> magcius: what is 'multiple message support', precisely? displaying multiple notifications from the same app in parallel instead of serially?
<magcius> crdlb, yes.
<kklimonda> joserodrigo: you can do it but it depends on current kernel so nothing will change.
<magcius> crdlb, kklimonda: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/119372/notify-osd-multiple-messages.png
<roved2101> Daskreech: whats wrong with it
<RichardWolfVI> So, today's Jaunty's realease, ¿right?
<crdlb> Daskreech: notify-osd isn't gnome :)
<vantreeseda> joserodrigo: make sure the ath5k module is not blacklisted.
<meshuggah> RichardWolfVI, , maybe
<RichardWolfVI> I had to revert the intel driver, though :(
<joserodrigo> so what should i do for my wifi to work?
<vantreeseda> and that the ath_pci is
<Daskreech> roved2101: If he had asked if it rocked then the answer would be the same
<kklimonda> magcius: i like default behaviour
<ex_machina> DId they specify a time for the release?
<magcius> kklimonda, yeah, well I don't.
<Daskreech> crdlb: Painfully aware of that
<joserodrigo> how do i check that?
<lucax> whats supposed to be wrong with intel and compiz?
<kklimonda> magcius: the only place where multiple messages were useful for me was IM
<roved2101> Daskreech: thats not nice
<crdlb> lucax: it varies
<magcius> kklimonda, Banshee?
<Daskreech> roved2101: But it is factual
<kklimonda> magcius: and it was solved by using append
<meshuggah> BillGatesSucks, change your name please
<magcius> kklimonda, or whatever other music you setup you have?
<loomsen1> billgates actually does a lot of nice things with his money
<kklimonda> magcius: It doesn't matter for me that I see notification about new tracker few seconds later.
<kklimonda> track*
<roved2101> loomsen1: yes he does. Prison planet stuff
<TheFunkbomb> Hi friends!  I'm now all jauntied up!
<meshuggah> lol
<_Brian__> billgate is actually not evil :P
<MarkJones> billgates ensloves millions every year
<meshuggah> billgates is our savior, we wouldnt have computer, windows is a great thing
<Daskreech> TheFunkbomb: All It's base R belong to us!
<_Brian__> windows isn't bad
<_Brian__> I'm on windows right now >.>
<Daskreech> Somebody set us up TheFunkbomb
<MarkJones> Windows is the root of all evil
<TheFunkbomb> I'm off to hack the matrix and the gibson at the same time
<_Brian__> windows is evil that we must learn to accept :D
<meshuggah> MarkJones, he give lot of money to people
<loomsen1> meshuggah: not quite accurate, if you want it like that steve wozniak is our saviour
<yoasif> meshuggah: gates didnt invent computers
<crdlb> magcius: music players should be fixed to update their existing notification
<roved2101> windows killed my cat
<crdlb> so that's not a valid example
<MarkJones> yeah not me though so i can say what i want about the bastard
<meshuggah> MarkJones, he made a lot of job opportunities
<MarkJones> lol
<MarkJones> ok Im done
<_Brian__> eh
<_Brian__> i ought to go
<Daskreech> crdlb: Speaking of not being Gnome how long is the experiment slated for?
<crdlb> Daskreech: sorry?
<Daskreech> OSD
<roved2101> is the log off shutdown options coming back to the menu in gnome
<wgrant> roved2101: It will reappear if you remove the user switching applet.
<crdlb> Daskreech: I'm still just as lost
<roved2101> ok cool thanks wgrant
<mattwj2002> roved2101 go to the top right corner
<roved2101> yes
<mattwj2002> you can shutdown there :)
<roved2101>  and remove it
<crdlb> wgrant: nice, never would have guessed that ...
<roved2101> thats ok unless I kill the panel
<mattwj2002> you killed it? o.O
<Daskreech> The notify-osd is a canonical experiment to see how well it could work before trying to see if it can be pushed upstream. How long are they expecting to keep it running?
<loomsen1> not even that would harm you, it would reload
<roved2101> mattwj2002: ive killed it
<wgrant> Daskreech: Forever, I guess.
<roved2101> many times
<kklimonda> Daskreech: there is no upstream
<mattwj2002> hmmm
<mattwj2002> not sure what to tell you :S
<Daskreech> kklimonda: Hahahahaha
<Daskreech> Qt
<kklimonda> Daskreech: notify-osd is another implementation of notification specification.
<loomsen1> mumbles if you are looking for something similar
<Daskreech> No one implements the notification specification
<Daskreech> So if you mean the FD.o then it would be the implementation of it
<roved2101> mattwj2002: other than that it was ctrl at esc but that seems to have gone now due to x
<loomsen1> http://www.mumbles-project.org/
<kklimonda> Daskreech: ?
<crdlb> Daskreech: what?
<crdlb> the notification spec is not a cross-desktop one, yet, unfortunately
<crdlb> but it's still a spec
<mattwj2002> you could kill x with a ctrl alt backspace
<loomsen1> add Option DontZap 0
<kklimonda> Daskreech: both notification-daemon and notify-osd are implementation of notification spec.. neither do it right but they try ;)
<Daskreech> Near as I recall There is a notification specification that neither Gnome nor KDE uses since both have issues with it
<loomsen1> to your xorg.conf serverflags section
<magcius> crdlb, can you do that with notify-send?
<crdlb> magcius: I do not believe so
<kklimonda> Daskreech: http://www.galago-project.org/specs/notification/0.9/index.html this is specification.
<magcius> crdlb, then I consider it broken (my setup uses notify-send)
<Daskreech> kklimonda: Yes I know
<crdlb> magcius: pfft, using notify-send is silly
<kklimonda> Daskreech: what do you mean that GNOME and KDE has issues with it?
<crdlb> libnotify is not hard to use
<bsrat> when does this release, eastern time?
<loomsen1> lol
<Daskreech> bsrat: When it's out
<magcius> crdlb, it's a bash script that goes along with mpd.
<bsrat> waiting for this, since my last update removed half my OS
<crdlb> magcius: right, so write something more powerful :)
<loomsen1> lol
<kklimonda> magcius: and what is broken?
<mattwj2002> well I am off to bed
<bsrat> was the repos hacked?
<mattwj2002> I hope to install the new ubuntu tomorrow :D
<mattwj2002> good night all!
<bsrat> nite matt, me too
<meshuggah> good nigh mattwj2002
<TheFunkbomb> hey, did anyone else have a slow boot up the first time?
<TheFunkbomb> well, slow for ubuntu
<magcius> kklimonda, notify-send?
<loomsen1> compared to what funk
<TheFunkbomb> compared to 8.10?
<lucax> i did not have a slow boot, but didnt notice any difference with 8.10
<kklimonda> magcius: how is it broken?
<TheFunkbomb> well, that's interesting
<TheFunkbomb> I'm here though so that works lol
<loomsen1> i notice a small glitch of about 2 seconds if I specify vga=791 in the kernel line
<magcius> crdlb, hold on, scratch that, I think you can append with notify-send.
<loomsen1> +1 to forget this release of ubuntu before it's officially released
<lucax> ok im switching back to windows 7 rc, ubuntu jaunty doesnt do the job...
<DogBoy> is this where we beg you not to?
<loomsen1> lol
<kaali> lol
<loomsen1> i enforce you to
<loomsen1> prlly better
<lucax> i was jockin
<lucax> hehe
<Daskreech> windows 7 seems nice
<AK_Dave> lucax: wish ya luck with that!
<DogBoy> it's always the user that bitches like "linux sux windows is better" that gets the most help
<lucax> intel x3100 works ok with compiz i dont know why they blacklist it
<crdlb> magcius: I don't see how, unless it's an undocumented option
<loomsen1> i have yet to give it a try
<crdlb> lucax: there are many hardware variations
<hemanth> alt+tab not switching windows
<frybye> Daskreech: for a change something new from ms that actually might be somewhat useable (and non.open and expensive and...)
<crdlb> magcius: regardless, using notify-send when you are capable of real programming seems silly :)
<Daskreech> MS does quite a lot of  new stuff
<lucax> im not sure about windows 7 even if it looks ok and works ok, there will still be viruses and sh"#T for it so... its not a good deal
<magcius> crdlb, something like notify-send -h string:append:yes
<Daskreech>  just none f it is usually very good
<hemanth> loomsen1: I installed nvida drivers , now if effects enabled , window border missing
<loomsen1> well, then you didnt install emerald obv
<loomsen1> or you chose a theme which you havent installed
<loomsen1> or you havent even chosen a theme
<campee> what time does jaunty come out?
<crdlb> magcius: replaces_id is one of the parameters to the Notify method, which takes the ID you don't get from notify-send
<TheFunkbomb> maybe it's just me but things seem crisper in Jaunty
<ubuntunoobneedin> the new windows 7 basic on release will only run 3 applications at a time unless you buy the upgade microsoft is a bad joke i think
<loomsen1> true funk
<hemanth> loomsen1: I have embrald , me on compiz now !
<loomsen1> that was my first impression of the alpha 3 back then
<magcius> crdlb, with what libnotify method? Replaces/Appends is a Canonical extension.
<TheFunkbomb> the text in terminal seems crisper.  as lame as that sounds
<loomsen1> true
<loomsen1> it actually isnt lame at all
<lucax> we cant say bad stuff about windows, its a good OS for some people, it just a lot of viruses and security bugs for it, thats all, plus they want to make money so they need to release just an OS and not a complete suite of stuff for you to be ready to go after you install it
<loomsen1> they finally managed to work on the fonts
<TheFunkbomb> great, I just spent an hour updating for crisper terminal text lol
<crdlb> magcius: I'm talking about the actual dbus method
<loomsen1> ^^
<loomsen1> get inconsolata
<hemanth> loomsen1: what next ?
<magcius> crdlb, oh.
<loomsen1> aptitude install ttf-inconsolata
<AK_Dave> TheFunkbomb: What installed with the upgrade?
<TheFunkbomb> AK_Dave, yeah
<loomsen1> well, your driver works? then do whatever u like hemanth :)
<TheFunkbomb> 99% of the problem with Windows computers is the user.
<hemanth> loomsen1: ha ha :)
<TheFunkbomb> Most of those people should be nowhere near a computer....ever
<hemanth> alt+tab is not working
<lucax> i tried os x and it was really easy to work with... i would rather pay for it than payin for windows
<campee> windows 7 is out?
<lucax> but still, ubuntu (linux) works ok, and didnt have to pay a thing...
<lucax> its a good OS, but not the greatest, i think the greatest OS is not out yet
<AK_Dave> lucax: I use XP all day at work. XP is never the problem for me at work. Its the other crap that comes along with the network, the incredible layers of security. And having 4gb ram on a desktop but running all of my applications off a citrix server somewhere else.
<campee> incredible layers of security in windows xp?
<lucax> i agree
<AK_Dave> campee: No, network security layers.
<Rusty_A1> does jaunty have OO.o 3?
<AK_Dave> Rusty_A1: yes
<calc> Rusty_A1: 3.0.1
<lucax> Rusty_A1, yeah
<campee> windows xp has network security layers?
<loomsen1> os x is basically unix with a custom kernel, which isnt 2 hard to achieve if you think that apple builds the hardware as well
<AK_Dave> campee: No, networks have security.
<campee> ah
<kklimonda> loomsen1: you forgot about whole user interface ;)
<lucax> i used all os, from bsd to apple, and i can say good stuff and bad stuff of every one of it...
<lucax> of them
<campee> linux ftw
<TheFunkbomb> I think linux is the best out of all three.
<calc> loomsen1: doesn't hurt that apple has had unix (real unix) for decades and bought NeXT which is what OSX basically is, which is also unix based
<loomsen1> yah, well, cmon, they have to offer sth that would justify the prices
<calc> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A/UX
<calc> microsoft had their own unix as well
<campee> they had to offer something because all of the previous versions of the Mac OS were awful and were not network operating systems
<calc> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenix
<campee> microsoft used to have the most popular unix OS!
<TheFunkbomb> now all I need to do is check to make sure evolution is working
<TheFunkbomb> well, the notify part at least
<ubuntunoobneedin> will jaunty have support for ipod touch?
<loomsen1> y shouldnt it
<Rusty_A1> not flawlessly
<Rusty_A1> it has Amarok 2, so it is much easier
<loomsen1> gmusicbrowser ftw
<campee> amarok 2 is SHIT
<Rusty_A1> you won't be able to connect and sync straight away
<TheFunkbomb> I installed banshee.  I like it much better than Amarok
<campee> please give us amarok 1 back!!!
<ubuntunoobneedin> what will be involved in connect and sync
<loomsen1> i dont see any difference between amarok. banshee, exaile, songbird....
<joserodrigo> does anyone knows how to connect a blackberry as a modem?
<Rusty_A1> you'll need technical knowledge, as well as a jailbroken iPod
<TheFunkbomb> ooh.  Jaunty failed to auto-mount my external HDD
<Daskreech> campee: or amarok 2.x+1
<loomsen1> only app which actually felt most like it could replace foobar2K is gmusic imo
<Daskreech> I haven't looked at foobar in years but I hated it when I tried it
<ubuntunoobneedin> my biggest problem with linux is my lack of education
<loomsen1> jose: i only had to connect my phone to use it as a modem
<loomsen1> dont have a blackberry tho
<campee> ubuntunoobneedin: books
<loomsen1> campee: deprecated
<loomsen1> google
<ubuntunoobneedin> campee could you suggest a good one i am working on linux bible 2008 right now
<TheFunkbomb> well, that's no good
<campee> sure..
<joserodrigo> loomsen1: without using apn?
<campee> ubuntunoobneedin: the best thing you can do is take a class, probably. tried your local community college?
<campee> i learned a decent amount of my unix/linux stuff reading books though
<ubuntistas> and the final version when is gonee be uploaded in the mirrors?
<TheFunkbomb> that's really bad in fact
<loomsen1> jose: yes, just had to type in my prviders number and was online
<campee> i awnted to get an RHCE, so i studied a lot for that. you can read one of those certification books to learn a decent amount about red hat linux.. the skills are portable
<yoasif> loomsen1: what are you missing from foobar? just wondering
<loomsen1> yoasif: in the meanwhile actually only the style
<coppro> Okay, I think PHP is broken... which package should I need?
<Daskreech> python-webdev
<coppro> very funny
<campee> ubuntunoobneedin: if you want to learn about linux and networking and server applications, i found this webpage to be useful and easy to understand: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/
<ubuntunoobneedin> thanks campee
<yoasif> loomsen1: is that all? tons of apps that you can customize the look of :)
<coppro> (I'm trying to mirror a Mediawiki; either PHP itself is broken or the deps on mediawiki aren't
<loomsen1> and the usability, tho gmusic is perfect once you get used to and get to know all of the non obv controls
<TheFunkbomb> did anyone else have a problem with their external hard drives?
<campee> i went from knowing almost nothing about linux to earning my RHCE (supposedly the best linux certification) in one year
<SuperQ> heh
<drone1> lpi...
<Daskreech> campee: try LPI
<drone1> i wan lpi...
<loomsen1> yoas: true, there are tons of apps to customize and so on
<drone1> LPI weeeh!
<SuperQ> campee: You're doing better than some paid people I know then
<campee> is LPI any good?
<drone1> non vendor specific certification
<Daskreech> campee: Quite
<campee> last time i checked RHCE was the best
<loomsen1> and, prlly i'm just not skilled enough
<TheFunkbomb> I guess not
<drone1> yes it is good
<Daskreech> campee: Depends on your metric
<campee> i like working on red hat servers
<campee> i heard for LPI you need to know scripting
<Daskreech> TheFunkbomb: Does it turn up in /dev ?
<drone1> LPI is is linux certification for non vendor specific
<SuperQ> redhat is a lot like working with commercial *NIX
<loomsen1> but i miss reflections, you know, that .net crap which made everything a little bit nicer :)
<Daskreech> campee: Yes you do to some extent
<TheFunkbomb> Daskreech, I will check
<campee> yeah. i just saw that red hat had a huge market share so i thought it would be the most valuable cert i could get
<Daskreech> campee: Depends on your metric :)
<campee> what does that mean?
<drone1> LPi is kinda like RHCE
<Daskreech> What you are using to guage value
<Daskreech> gauge
<SuperQ> campee: Some people value other things than certs
<drone1> but broader
<loomsen1> yoas: http://customize.org/foobar/skins/57280
<Daskreech> drone1: Not really RHCE is a practical test and LPI is written
<drone1> i value irc more than certs
<loomsen1> used this layout for quite a while
<SuperQ> campee: I know atleast a few people that wouldn't consider someone for a job if they had RHCE on their resume
<campee> i just wanted something that would help me get a job and help me earn more money
<TheFunkbomb> Daskreech, yeah, it's in $ dev/disk
<drone1> Deskreech, well yeah but the knowledge you acquire is basically the same
<Daskreech> TheFunkbomb: As what ?
<SuperQ> campee: But they're _very_ picky
<campee> SuperQ: i've never heard of that. i've heard of that with MCSE though (which i have also)
<Daskreech> campee: then yes RHCE is the most valuable
<coppro> so anyone know about PHP?
<TheFunkbomb> Daskreech, as USB
<campee> SuperQ: most people tend to respect the RHCE
<SuperQ> campee: Much more than MCSE, that's for sure
<TheFunkbomb> You want a pastebin?
<Daskreech> TheFunkbomb: can you mount it manually ?
<campee> it's a 100% hands on test. it's not a multiple choice exam. you have to know what you're doing to pass it
<TheFunkbomb> Daskreech, I don't know how to do that
<campee> i also wanted to learn more about linux, so it was a win/win for me :)
<TheFunkbomb> <~~n00b
<drone1> i still want lpi
<loomsen1> lol, obv
<SuperQ> campee: Someone I know has a sysadmin at their work that has taken RHCE several times and failed
<loomsen1> newb
<loomsen1> ^^
<Daskreech> campee: The RHCE website claims that an incentive to take the exam is that at you have a 70% chance of failure :)
<loomsen1> www.thelinuxnewb.com
<loomsen1> ^^
<SuperQ> campee: So you're probably doing very well
<campee> Daskreech: i failed the first time :(
<Daskreech> TheFunkbomb: can you open a terminal ?
<TheFunkbomb> I'm there
<Daskreech> campee: They were right then
<campee> i passed the second time though :D
<Daskreech> TheFunkbomb: mkdir test
<campee> i am taking my vmware certified professional test this friday
<Daskreech> campee: You'll fail LPI first time as well
<SuperQ> anyway, this doesn't seem related to 9.04 ;)
<Daskreech> TheFunkbomb: mount /dev/diskwhateveryousaiditwas test
<TheFunkbomb> okay
<Rusty_A1> impressions on 9.04 everyone?
<campee> SuperQ: that's crazy that they've failed multiple times.. it's $800 every time
<SuperQ> Rusty_A1: Great so far
<loomsen1> sux
<SuperQ> campee: Yea, I dunno if their job is paying for it or not
<Daskreech> My job pays for one exam. The one that you pass
<Daskreech> Nice incentive
<SuperQ> Daskreech: Yea
<campee> heh
<zhurai> \o/
<SuperQ>  |
<TheFunkbomb> I did that wrong lol
<Daskreech> take any exam you want. if you pass then will pay :)
<campee> lol
<campee> i'd milk that
<campee> get my CCNA
<zhurai> Jaunty may break your system  <-- lol, if it broke your system now, then they should not even bother releasing jaunty o/
<SuperQ> bah, don't bother with CCNA
<SuperQ> CCNE
<campee> NE?
<campee> you mean CCIE?
<SuperQ> yes
<SuperQ> that one
<lenyel_> has anyone tried using xmonad and had problems launching terminal mod-shift-return does nothing?
<campee> i'm nowhere near being able to pass that exam
<campee> that is the hardest cert there is
<TheFunkbomb> Daskreech, I'm not sure what to do :/
<Daskreech> TheFunkbomb: pastebin the output of ls /dev/sd*
<SuperQ> I don't do cisco stuff anyway
<loomsen1> Rusty: I wanna specify why i think it sux, besides the obsolete kernel it ships with and the lack of btrfs (even if its just for experimental purposes)
<SuperQ> most of the stuff cisco makes is crap
<Daskreech> loomsen1: install your own kenrel
<loomsen1> i do das
<TheFunkbomb> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Daskreech> SuperQ: As a Linksys user I say ... no
<loomsen1> ok, then i wont continue
<TheFunkbomb> Daskreech, http://paste.ubuntu.com/156341/
<Daskreech> loomsen1: There you go
<loomsen1> well, one more thing, i'm on jaunty for quite a while now, and just yesterday my high CPU load got a little bit better
<TheFunkbomb> sbd is the external I do believe
<Daskreech> TheFunkbomb: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 test
 * Amaranth fears riots over intel and IO issues
<loomsen1> Das: but this cant be the intention if you're trying to contribute to a not yet released distro
<TheFunkbomb> Daskreech, where should I make that directory?
<loomsen1> if I'd do it myself i wouldnt even care
<TheFunkbomb> In dev/disk?
<loomsen1> if it was hardy, jaunty or leonidas
<Amaranth> loomsen1: It's basically released
<Daskreech> loomsen1: Only if you are contributing kernel modules and I'd argue you shouldn't do that through a distro
<Amaranth> Nothing is going to change at this point
<Daskreech> TheFunkbomb: You made it already
<TheFunkbomb> yeah but I deleted it because I thought I made it in the wrong place
<loomsen1> ama_: but it wasnt 3-4 weeks ago
<loomsen1> and a look into ubuntuforums.com will show
<Daskreech> TheFunkbomb: Doesn't matter where just run "mkdir test && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 test && ls test
<TheFunkbomb> okay
<Res2216firestar> Hi, what time UTC is the final version 9.04 planned to come out?
<Rusty_A1> no time announcements
<Rusty_A1> its out when its out
<HiveDrone> hello all :) I have a question I hope might have an answer before I reinstall after the new release. I installed 9.04 about a week or so ago, and installed the ATI drivers that was suggested by ubuntu at the time, the x server failed to start afterwards, is there a "quick" fix to this? and might it be related to running ATI Xfire?
<vart> !outyet
<ubottu> Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<TheFunkbomb> Daskreech, "mkdir: cannot create directory `test': Permission denied"
<Rusty_A1> run it as root
<Rusty_A1> eg sudo mkdir
<AK_Dave> HiveDrone: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<TheFunkbomb> lol
<Res2216firestar> Ok, thanks, not familiar with the ubuntu cycle (mozilla geek) :)
<Daskreech> TheFunkbomb: You said you deleted it?
<ubuntistas> when ubuntu it's gone be uploaded in the mirrors?
<loomsen1> HiveDrone: usually the xserver tellx you why it failed to start
<HiveDrone> AK_Dave: thank you :) I will try that :)
<Daskreech> TheFunkbomb: what does pwd say ?
<loomsen1> and this is usually more reliable than us guessing
<loomsen1> :)
<HiveDrone> loomsen1: it said no screens were defined as I recall
<TheFunkbomb> Daskreech, http://paste.ubuntu.com/156344/
<loomsen1> i dont have an ati, so i dont know how the tool is called, but i'm pretty sure there is a tool to configure xorg.conf
<TheFunkbomb> That does not look good
<loomsen1> and, i'm sorry dave
<cdm10> Hi guys... has anyone noticed that the new login theme wasn't made into a version with a face browser?
<loomsen1> but youÄre command wont do the trick
<Daskreech> TheFunkbomb: Hope you have windows
<loomsen1> it would DEconfigure xorg.conf
<TheFunkbomb> I do.  On my desktop downstairs
<loomsen1> replacing it with a generic
<pwnguin> i swear the html 5 spec is designed to be a browser stress test
<AK_Dave> loomsen1: I think it is 'aticonfig'
<TheFunkbomb> A lot of that external HDD is uhhh private stuff
<loomsen1> yep, sth like that
<TheFunkbomb> we'll leave it at that
<HiveDrone> thx guys :) got some pointers to try out now :)
<AK_Dave> HiveDrone: type 'ati' and doubletap TAB before pressing enter
<loomsen1> gl
<loomsen1> jep
<loomsen1> nice one AK
<Daskreech> TheFunkbomb: connect it up to the windows machine and run a chkdsk on it when it's done then unmount it properly
<HiveDrone> AK_Dave: oki :)
<TheFunkbomb> okay
<loomsen1> i'm using TAB after nearly every letter in a terminal
<TheFunkbomb> I'll do that tomorrow.
<Daskreech> loomsen1: I hate that
<Daskreech> TheFunkbomb: Too private to do right now? :)
<TheFunkbomb> I don't want to wake up the family but I'll go do it
<TheFunkbomb> brb
<loomsen1> Daskreech: pardon?
<loomsen1> what do you hate?
<Daskreech> loomsen1: Always trying to autocomplete everything
<loomsen1> well, it's actually more like getting a list of options
<loomsen1> than autocompleting
<Daskreech> I'll be writing a report and when I know what I want to say in my head I'll hit tab and wonder why it's not autocompleting it
<fore> can someone tell me why, since i upgraded to 9.04 the flash player in my website doesnt display anymore?
<Daskreech> loomsen1: Same thing :-P
<fore> do i need to reinstall flash
<loomsen1> things i wanna autocomplete i usually aliased with sth not longer than 3 letters :D
<fore> Daskreech,  i do the SAME thing
<fore> lol
<AK_Dave> fore: Jaunty doesn't have adobe flash
<td123> AK_Dave: what?
<Rusty_A1> what? why not?
<fore> wtf
<td123> AK_Dave: how does it not have adobe flash?
<fore> well how do i get it
<fore> lol
<Rusty_A1> swfdec and gnash suck
<Daskreech> loomsen1: But OO.o has autocomplete for words you have done before with tab as well and IRC has nick completion
<td123> I'm gonna checki if it doesn't have adobe flash
<Daskreech> and I spend a lot of time in the terminal so I just expect all things to autocomplete
<DShepherd> hey, how can i upgrade my ext3 to exta while upgrading to jaunty... and will i die doing it?
<Daskreech> It's a little annoying
<Daskreech> ext-advanced?
<td123> DShepherd: you mean ext4?
<DShepherd> td123, right. slip of the fingers
<AK_Dave> The package in Intrepid was 'adobe-flashplugin' and its not in Jaunty right now.
<Daskreech> DShepherd: Upgrade then convert
<loomsen1> I dont think the AI shipped with jaunty will be able to go for some killing yet
<cdm10> AK_Dave, no, it was flashplugin-nonfree
<Rusty_A1> flashplugin-nonfree?
<loomsen1> maybe in 10.04
<loomsen1> ^^
<td123> AK_Dave: hold up, booting jaunty in my vm :P
<vart> there is shockwave flash plug-in for firefox
<fore> Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package)
<AK_Dave> This was my #1 flash fixer command before Jaunty: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<DShepherd> Daskreech, technically, OO.o only autocompletes words over a specified length.
<robin0800> fore: Try adobe's site
<cdm10> !info flashplugin-nonfree jaunty
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.22.87ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<fore> thats in synaptic
<DShepherd> Daskreech, will i die? :)
<fore> and installed
<Daskreech> DShepherd: No
<Daskreech> Your computer will
<kaali> !info rtorrent jaunty
<ubottu> rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 325 kB, installed size 884 kB
<Daskreech> DShepherd: I changed that to be 2 in my now dead install
<td123> adobe flash is jaunty... its called flashplugin-nonfree
<Rusty_A1> !info amarok jaunty
<ubottu> amarok (source: amarok): easy to use media player based on the KDE 4 technology platform. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.0.2mysql5.1.30-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 9448 kB, installed size 27676 kB
<DShepherd> Daskreech, huh?
<td123> AK_Dave: adobe flash is called flashplugin-nonfree
<Daskreech> DShepherd: The length of the word
<AK_Dave> td123: No, different packages.
<loomsen1> just get the archive from adobe
<td123> AK_Dave: stop giving me heart attacks
<td123> AK_Dave: what?
<loomsen1> it's only one file
<DShepherd> Daskreech, your sick!!!
<td123> AK_Dave: it installs adobe flash what else do you want?
<Daskreech> No I just type fast
<trippin>  hi i was wondering if some one in here could tell me what i can do to fix my menu.lst file, i just upgraded to 9.04 and i'm still using uname -r 2.6.27-11-generic
<DShepherd> Daskreech, so works like and and not and like and this autocompletes? your sick!
<DShepherd> Daskreech, interesting, but sick
<AK_Dave> td123: There was two seperate packages. flashplugin-nonfree was the inferior. Now there is only flashplugin-nonfree
<td123> AK_Dave: it works though, and what was inferior?
<loomsen1> actually it does only matter if you have a 64 bit OS
<loomsen1> otherwise just grad any flashplugin you get your hands on
<Daskreech> DShepherd: I normally type past those pretty quick
<DShepherd> Daskreech, kewl
<Daskreech> Yeah
<AK_Dave> td: It does work, but I can't make a comparison any more because I'm using Jaunty. With Intrepid, it was night and day on Hulu.
<loomsen1> http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<Cycom> is there support for K10 (AMD Phenom) temperature sensing yet?  Or at least a way to not have my CPU fan run at full speed all the time?
<KelloggsFrosties> Does anybody know when vpnc via network-manager will  be going to work in Kubuntu Jaunty?
<DShepherd> is there a 'one button' or one command to upgrade ext3 to ext4? is there a wiki page with this info?
<Daskreech> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<Daskreech> Stupid bot
<td123> AK_Dave: hmm, really? get it from adobe's site then :/
<ubuntistas> when ubuntu it's gone be uploaded in the mirrors?
<robin0800> Its about time ubottu is brourt up to date
<td123> ubuntistas: I think it will take some time (ask again in half a day) :P
<cdm10> AK_Dave, you know, it was possible you were using a non-Adobe flash player before... Adobe Flash, while it's much more compatible with sites, can be a LOT slower and more CPU-intensive. flashplugin-nonfree simply, and always has simply, downloaded the latest Flash from the Adobe website and installed it for you.
<AK_Dave> td123: Sure, but the original question was "adobe flash in jaunty". That question can be honestly answered "yes" or "no" and it all depends on your perspective. I said "no" because the adobe package isn't in the repos, although there is functional flash and you can download from Adobe.
<loomsen1> just mind your OS
<cdm10> AK_Dave, there is most certainly an adobe flash package. flashplugin-nonfree.
<loomsen1> amd64 get the apropriate plugin and you wont suffer from any high load, sound lack or whatever
<vart> Daskreech: like this? http://kyleabaker.com/2009/02/23/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-904-and-ext4/
<td123> AK_Dave: no... the flash player that is installed in flashplugin-nonfree IS adobe's
<cdm10> !info flashplugin-nonfree jaunty | AK_Dave
<ubottu> AK_Dave: flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.22.87ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<loomsen1> mine is running like a charm
<loomsen1> http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<AK_Dave> cdm: If true, the removing flashplugin-nonfree and installing adobe-flashplugin would be a wasted effort and it most assuredly was not wasted effort on Intrepid.
<cdm10> !info adobe-flashplugin intrepid
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in intrepid
<Daskreech> vart: I don't know. DShepherd. LIke that?
<cdm10> AK_Dave, I'd like to point out that adobe-flashplugin doesn't exist.
<cdm10> AK_Dave, at least in the repositories. You may have downloaded it from somewhere else.
<AK_Dave> cdm10: I'd like to point out that I used to install it regularly.
<cdm10> AK_Dave, see the ubottu message
<genii> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.22.87ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<td123> AK_Dave: ok, so you can download adobe-flashplugin from intrepid and install it on jaunty
<cdm10> AK_Dave, if you installed it, it was from somewhere else.
<cdm10> td123, the issue here is that adobe-flashplugin doesn't seem to exist, in jaunty OR intrepid.
<Amaranth> cdm10: it's in partner and it's only 32-bit
<td123> cdm10: then he got it from somewhere else
<AK_Dave> cdm10: But it does appear that the function of that package may be rolled into the flashplugin-nonfree in jaunty
<DShepherd> vart, i guess so. i have heard about some issues with grub after upgrading. have you heard of such (Daskreech )
<Amaranth> AK_Dave: Nope, adobe-flashplugin is an actual packaged version approved by Adobe
<Daskreech> haven't been paying much attention to ext3 upgrades most people I know are doing clean installs with ext4
<Amaranth> That's why there is no 64-bit version, Adobe doesn't allow packaging prereleases
<cdm10> Amaranth, so adobe-flashplugin is DEB-packaged by Adobe, while flashplugin-nonfree just downloads the tarball from Adobe and installs it?
<Amaranth> cdm10: It isn't done by adobe but it is done with their permission
<cdm10> Amaranth, interesting. Thanks for telling me this.
<cdm10> AK_Dave, apologies for doubting its existence
<cdm10> Amaranth, is 64-bit Flash still not released?
<vart> Daskreech: yes ... but i do not use ext4 so far... too unstable for my likings according to the number off reported bugs...
<RandumKiwi> please don't bash me for this, but, I can't find the time+timezone for ubuntu 9.04 release, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<AK_Dave> cdm10: No offense taken.
<Amaranth> cdm10: Still a Labs project, last time I checked
<cdm10> RandumKiwi, it will come out when it comes out, it's not exactly scheduled too precisely. Never has been.
<RandumKiwi> oic
<DShepherd> vart, any speed improvements with ext3?
<RandumKiwi> I figured it was an exact time, but I'm UTC/GMT+12, so it's a little confusing comparing times on the internet sometimes, since I'm so far ahead :|
<cdm10> Amaranth, was there any functional difference between the payload of the two packages?
<vart> Daskreech: it is one of the key features. I cannot say for myself though :)
<Amaranth> cdm10: Nope, just the packaged one is guaranteed to not break when Adobe updates flash
<Amaranth> cdm10: With the download one it breaks when they update until the package is updated
<cdm10> Amaranth, thanks
<Daskreech> DShepherd: not much with day today stuff fsck is crazy fast
<loomsen1> no it doesnt
<loomsen1> but if it makes things easier... hold it
<DShepherd> boot Daskreech ?
<loomsen1> ext3
<Daskreech> yeah jackalope is a lot faster booting for me
<RandumKiwi> thanks, looking forward to the release, just brought a new toshiba a300/m00... an awesomely spec'd laptop, so, can't wait to try it out, but it would be a waste of time to try, when the release is so close and I'd just have to re-do everything I install/configure/etc. :)
<td123> Daskreech: same here :P
<cdm10> Will things like the faster booting still kick in if it's upgraded and not fresh-installed? I've only tested on VMs.
<AK_Dave> So... how to check the version of flash I have installed?
<Cycom> hahaha! nevermind. I'm an idiot. I thought it was my CPU fan making all the noise, but mysteriously when I installed nvidia-glx-180, the fan stopped! how bout that?!
<Cycom> it was my GPU the whole time.
<loomsen1> dpkg -l | grep flash
<cdm10> Cycom, nice :)
<td123> RandumKiwi: prepare yourself to get stuff working :P since it's a new laptop and there are probably going to be issues if the hardware is new also :P
<Daskreech> cdm10: should but of course cleaner is better
<cdm10> Cycom, just one word of advice, I found that my system stopped being able to resume from suspend with -180...
<RandumKiwi> td123: It's a new laptop, but also, end-of-line... ;)
<AK_Dave> loomsen1: Thanks!
<loomsen1> yw
<RandumKiwi> .. but, it's still better spec'd than most laptops around :D
<td123> RandumKiwi: oh, smart move! :D
<Cycom> cdm10: it has worked fine for me with my card in another system. about to test it on this one, though this is only wubi
<vart> Daskreech: or you asking if 9.04 is working faster even on ext3? then answer is yes
<Mark_Milliman> I haven't seen an update in two days after update-manager upgraded. Is there something up?
<cdm10> Cycom, I'm running Intrepid on the machine that broke, so maybe the kernel in Jaunty fixes it or something.
<loomsen1> AK listen
<td123> Mark_Milliman: yes, they're releasing 9.04 :P
<cdm10> Mark_Milliman, everything's frozen for release
<loomsen1> you have a 64bit system right?
<Cycom> cdm10: I told myself if I get audio, video (already working) and temp sensing (already working with a make install of lmsensors 3.1), that I would go all linux on it :)
<Mark_Milliman> Is it that time already?  I haven't been paying attention. :)
<AK_Dave> cdm10: My take-away from this is that the two packages, in Intrepid, must have simply been installing different versions of Adobe Flash. Both Adobe, different versions. But the package for Jaunty conventiently enough installs the current version.
<AK_Dave> cdm10: We both learn together. :)
<Mark_Milliman> doh!
<td123> Mark_Milliman: it's today
<loomsen1> get the archive i linked to above, remove every occurence of flash on your pc with aptitude --purge remove
<Mark_Milliman> doh! doh!
<loomsen1> save the archive to your home or where u prefer, I have a separate /opt partition for flash64, java64 and so on
<loomsen1> however, remove everything and then ln -s it to the common places
<loomsen1> that way it wont show in apt
<loomsen1> so  it wont break if the flashplugin gets updatet
<cdm10> Cycom, hardware support has gotten a lot better, very very fast. In the few years I've been using Linux, crazy stuff has happened.
<Mark_Milliman> I guess I'll have to check again in the morning and see a flood new stuff.
<cdm10> Mark_Milliman, probably not
<AK_Dave> loomsen1: I have 64bit Jaunty. Curiously, I show as already having 10.0.22.87 but have only installed flash from apt-get not the archive you linked up.
<cdm10> Mark_Milliman, you're probably running prett ymuch what they're releasing on CD later
<loomsen1> maybe they got the metapackage in it in the meanwhile
<loomsen1> there's a debian package which will install a script to check your arch and grab the apropriate package
<cdm10> AK_Dave, that's the version they have in Jaunty, it's the latest...
<Mark_Milliman> @cdm10, I think I need to go to bed. I am not paying attention.  You are right. I probably have everything from the RC that will be released.
<Mark_Milliman> oops this isn't Twitter
<AK_Dave> cdm10: Yes. You lagged out. I'll resend.
<cdm10> Mark_Milliman, go to bed, you won't miss much, just a bunch of crazy traffic in the channel when it's released :)
<loomsen1> AK: tho, theres still a difference
<AK_Dave> loomsen1: ?
<Mark_Milliman> dcm10, you are right.  I need sleep.  I just wish that the ATI drivers for older cards performed better in 3D.
<loomsen1> for me, installing the deb package made opera nspluginwrapper try and wrap what it thinks is a 32bit flash lib
<hifi> Mark_Milliman: you can try to get more of the old cards with some optimizations from the program side
<loomsen1> if i simply link libflash.so to operas plugin directory nspluginwrapper doesnt even start
<loomsen1> so i prefer that way
<AK_Dave> loomsen1: I don't use Opera.
<Mark_Milliman> hifi, I think I have tweaked my xorg.conf file about as much as I can.  Videos now play pretty well when Compiz is running.
<loomsen1> then keep an eye on that
<Mark_Milliman> hifi, 2D performance screams though but I like my eye candy.
<billybigrigger> what is pybootchartgui?
<hifi> ah, eye candy :)
<loomsen1> may happen with FF as well (actually most plugins opera uses are the ones for firefox)
<loomsen1> pybootchart is a system tool imo
<loomsen1> a very powerful one too
<Mark_Milliman> hifi Firefox scrolls poorly with the radeon drivers with Compiz active
<billybigrigger> i just saw an update for it
<hifi> which card
<Mark_Milliman> that is probably my biggest complaint.
<loomsen1> what former was the bootchart pkg and created jpgs is now pybootchart
<billybigrigger> ahhh
<loomsen1> www.opera.com
<Mark_Milliman> hifi, Mobility X1300
<billybigrigger> so whats the pybootchartgui then?
<hifi> uh, that should be so bad
<hifi> shouldn't*
<billybigrigger> i thought all it did was pump out .pngs of your boot times
<loomsen1> a viewer for the compressed format your bootchart is saved now
<hifi> really, X1300 should do fine with compiz I suppose
<Mark_Milliman> hifi, scrolling is crappy but it often overshoots and I have to scroll back.
<hifi> though the chipset is pretty crappy
<Mark_Milliman> hifi, zooming in and out of the cube is jittery, but rotation works well
<hifi> I have a X1550 64bit on my work workstation and it's kind of slow
<Mark_Milliman> hifi, in some ways the driver performs better than flgrx.  No tearing.
<loomsen1> check your permissions on your video devices both of you
<TheFunkbomb> okay back
<TheFunkbomb> Daskreech, IT WORKED!
<Daskreech> TheFunkbomb: Of course it did
<TheFunkbomb> I chkdsked the h-e-double hockey sticks out of it
<luddite> gday all - was planning on upgrading today but its delayed - which is fine - im happy waiting as it usually means they are making it better
<TheFunkbomb> I was all /fing and stuff
<loomsen1> Heres a howto check and fix permissions for nvidia cards, i guess with minimal brain usage you should be able to find it for intel cards
<Mark_Milliman> loomsen1, on the device itself or in xorg.conf?
<loomsen1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=985737
<TheFunkbomb> it was totally sweet
<luddite> but is there a scheduled day they are looking to release?
<TheFunkbomb> okay, it's definitely bed time though
<TheFunkbomb> thank you all for your help
<loomsen1> i dont know where the device is located for intels
<Mark_Milliman> loomsen1 we are talking about ATI cards
<loomsen1> same
<loomsen1> just to make sure its not a permission bug
<loomsen1> use ls -alh to view permissions in a terminal
<loomsen1> ls -alh /dev/
<Mark_Milliman> loomsen1, let me check out the article
<loomsen1> and try and find your card, for me its /dev/nvidiactl
<Daskreech> TheFunkbomb: Good night
<loomsen1> (the 2nd post isnt recommended, it was a problem related to that driver back then)
<td123> wait, so since 9.04 is in a freeze until release, does that mean that there will be updates right after they release it?
<loomsen1> yes!
<td123> now I get it! :D
<loomsen1> so, relly really clever would be downloading a netinstall.iso
<loomsen1> that way, you'll be installing while everyone else is still downloading ;)
<loomsen1> servers will be under heavy load today
<wtv> how many hours to go?
<AK_Dave> loomsen1: I'll just push a torrent over to my FreeNAS box and get in the car to go to work.
<td123> loomsen1: that would be great if I only did this one time (which I'm not)
<wtv> its 23rd april in most parts of world
<linuxguymarshall> I am trying to get my battery working on my Lenovo S10. Ubuntu 9.04. Same issue as described here : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1035411.html            I have asked many places, waited for long times and no one seems willing to help. Anyone have any solutions they want me to try?
<loomsen1> well, most of us upgraded already anyway right?
<loomsen1> wont be much of a difference
<loomsen1> some updatet packages
<loomsen1> nothin more nothin less
<AK_Dave> loomsen1: True. Nothing gained for me, except bragging rights for seeding the torrent.
<loomsen1> ^^
<wtv> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<loomsen1> AK
<loomsen1> http://www.thelinuxnewb.com/
<loomsen1> you might wanna give it a try :)
<loomsen1> (my first blog, so comment it will ya! )
<loomsen1> :D
<coz_> ah oh obvious self advertising lol :)
<loomsen1> lol
<AK_Dave> loomsen1: Oh, self advertising. Okay. Because it doesn't appear to apply to me. But maybe if I read deeper.
<linuxguymarshall> Anyone at all? Can I get an ounce of advice?
<AK_Dave> linuxguymarshall: have you tried installing ibam?
<loomsen1> applies to everyone having an intel chip
<loomsen1> amd owners will prlly only have to change the downloadlink
<AK_Dave> loomsen1: Well, I suppose I have a P4 in my server. But it runs BSD not linux.
<linuxguymarshall> AK_Dave:Doing that right now
<coz_> guys just noticed an older bug reappeared ... putting images and icons on the desktop they will not update  if I change them until I go into the home folder  and click the "Desktop" icon
<AK_Dave> loomsen1: Big thing missing in the how-to is WHY would I do this? What do I gain? Whats the advantage for me in loading new microcode for my CPU? Would this benefit my Intel Atom based netbook?
<loomsen1> i cannot check/confirm, i dont have any icons at all ^^
<loomsen1> sure
<Ububegin> whats up with Jaunty... its not yet released...
<loomsen1> big answer is the first pic
<Ububegin> whats up with Jaunty... its not yet released...
<loomsen1> you may notice the 2 lines nearly overlap the whole time
<loomsen1> and intel usually updates the microcode pretty often
<loomsen1> so, you'd do it due to the same reasons you update your OS
<Ububegin> Isnt it the 23rd already in the US now... Has it been delayed...
<linuxguymarshall> AK_Dave:iBam Total battery time : 1:54:00           Total charge time : 2:00:00
<linuxguymarshall> AK_Dave:It is plugged into AC
<AK_Dave> loomsen1: Yes, the two lines overlap. I don't know what the graph means.
<luddite> i think that they will have to put the next release 9.11 instead of 9.10
<cemc> jaunty with gnome. I have no visual effects enabled, still when I minimize a window, there's a basic minimize effect. How can I disable that?
<AK_Dave> linuxguymarshall: I think that addresses what you were seeking.
<luddite> oh dear - 9.11 references :-)
<melik> ubuntu with kde 4.2, full desktop effects works perfectly on an asus 901 eeepc lol
<loomsen1> it's the load of each of the two cpus
<pace_t_zulu> luddite: why do you think 9.11?
<AK_Dave> loomsen1: the Atom isn't dual core. It is hyperthreaded.
<luddite> i have 8.10 running perfect any reason to upgrade?
<loomsen1> doesnt matter
<loomsen1> it shows the benefit
<linuxguymarshall> AK_Dave:No, I want my battery monitor to work, and the data is not changing, it has been unplugged for a few mins now
<AK_Dave> loomsen1: Okay, I'll give it a shot on the Atom but I don't have a way to try this on my P4.
<loomsen1> i posted the official description on top of the post
<loomsen1> this applies to P4 as well
<loomsen1> it's like a bios flash yet without flashing the bios
<luddite> pace_t_zulu because 8.04 and 8.10 and 9.04 all released later in the month - so its getting to the end of the month - so i predict that the 9.10 release will miss the 10 and release in the 11
<loomsen1> it aint persistant neither, you'll have to uodate the code upon every boot
<AK_Dave> loomsen1: The P4 is the heart of a FreeNAS fileserver. It runs BSD. It runs an embedded install.
<loomsen1> i see
<loomsen1> well, as they say, dont preach, mention ^^
<loomsen1> just wanted to mention ^^
<AK_Dave> loomsen1: I could I suppose shell in and try this but being BSD it uses all different stuff inside. BSD is pretty much voodoo to me.
<manpoole> so what is expected be different about the final version anyone know?
<loomsen1> never messed with, so i believe you unseen :)
<loomsen1> couple of bugfixes
<Amaranth> manpoole: Little secret: if you're up-to-date right now you have the release
<loomsen1> its not windows, the final will be obsolete in a week as well
<AK_Dave> loomsen1: Anyways, I'll try this right now on the netbook and report if it bricks. :P No, seriously, I reboot the netbook ONLY when a kernel update requires it. Suspend/Hibernate otherwise. It had a month of uptime until I installed Jaunty on it.
<loomsen1> yeah, i remember you mentioned that earlier
<loomsen1> So, where's the difference? Just curious, i dont use hibernation at all
<loomsen1> maybe i'm missing sth? :)
<linuxguymarshall> I would really like to get my netbook battery running. Not knowing how much juice I have left is a big problem
<luddite> is there any reason to upgrade once 9.04 is out?
<luddite> im on 8.10
<loomsen1> linuxguymarshall: did you try asking proc?
<loomsen1> sure
<loomsen1> the same reason every upgrade is useful
<Daskreech> luddite: please read the changelog and answer that for yourself
<AK_Dave> loomsen1: One of my motivations to install Jaunty instead of sticking with Hardy was I wanted to repartition anyways, and in doing so I added a swapfile on the SSD so I could hibernate. Jaunty is considerably crisper than Hardy, but the UNR interface is very sluggish so I stick with gnome.
<luddite> oh yeah ofcourrse - i forgot about the changelog
<linuxguymarshall> loomsen:Not sure how to do that. I don't really consider myself an advance IRC user
<luddite> is it using a different filesystem by defualt?
<loomsen1> ^^ u dont have to be :)
<AK_Dave> linuxguymarshall: Are you using the Power History that you get to by R-click the battery applet on the panel?
<loomsen1> linuxguymarshall: for me its under /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1
<loomsen1> cd /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1
<loomsen1> ls -alh
<linuxguymarshall> I know what it is
<linuxguymarshall> All the data seems wrong
<linuxguymarshall> And does not tell me what I want to know
<loomsen1> so same data there as well?
<linuxguymarshall> yes, same, no accurate data
<cemc> jaunty + ati(fglrx) + compiz, all the window minimizations/maximizations/resizes are slow. Is there any bugreport I can add comments to ?
<linuxguymarshall> I was using the battery for an hour earlier and all the indicators showed the same thing as the battery does at 100%
<loomsen1> i see, so it didnt show the unload stats if i get u right
<linuxguymarshall> correct
<linuxguymarshall> None of the data changes
<loomsen1> humm, you have the power manager installed? it has a couple of features to show graphs
<loomsen1> not working neither
<loomsen1> dam
<loomsen1> humm, gl then ^^
<linuxguymarshall> It detects the battery, it knows all the information about it such as type and manufacturer, but it just cant tell the battery life
<linuxguymarshall> Which for a 3-cell netbook is a problem when I am happy to get 3 hours
<loomsen1> nor can the files under /proc?
<loomsen1> you have acpi-support installed too i guess?
<loomsen1> and you havent disabled acpi on your kernel boot line
<linuxguymarshall> Correct
<AK_Dave> loomsen1: Okay, I did the apt-get. I'm in section 2. I edited /etc/modules and did sudo depmod -a. Big delay. But lsmod doesn't show a microcode module
<linuxguymarshall> I checked GRUB and reinstalled ACPI
<loomsen1> do u have /dev/microcode
<loomsen1> ?
<DanaG> microcode and ACPI don't have anything to do with each other.
<loomsen1> and udev?
<loomsen1> well, nice one Dana
<AK_Dave> loomsen1: I have all the udev stuff. I do not have a /dev/microcode
<DanaG> microcode is for CPU microcode updates.
<loomsen1> maybe you have to logout and back in
<DanaG> the dsdt is the ACPI thing.
<linuxguymarshall> I have rebooted multiple times
<loomsen1> Dana, I'm just fightin on two fights
<loomsen1> dont worry
<DanaG> ah.  Two conversations at once.
<DanaG> =þ
<roxan> what is the date and time
<loomsen1> AK_Dave:
<loomsen1> /dev/cpu/microcode
<loomsen1> is the node that should have been created
<loomsen1> wait, i'm doing it in a chroot
<AK_Dave> loomsen1: No /dev/cpu no /dev/microcode no /dev/cpu/microcode
<DanaG> funny thing seen on an HP Pavilion N5240 (also known as Omnibook XE3-GC, I think):
<DanaG> Bios dated 1992.
<DanaG> This was a P2-Celeron laptop.
<loomsen1> humm, i just noticed i didnt even have to create it in my chroot
<DanaG> I don't think P2 existed in 1992... did it?
<loomsen1> 2.6.28-11-generic
<loomsen1> has it by default
<loomsen1> http://pastebin.com/m54c7428a
<loomsen1> heres the log
<linuxguymarshall> So, anything for me?
<loomsen1> dmesg | grep .i error
<loomsen1> dmesg | grep -i error
<loomsen1> dmesg | grep -i warning
<AK_Dave> loomsen1: I think the problem is that 'sudo depmod -a' just isn't doing anything. But it seems to do SOMETHING. I mean, it pauses with a delay for a sec or two.
<loomsen1> whats the output of cat /proc/modules
<loomsen1> maybe pipe it through | grep microcode
<AK_Dave> loomsen1: nothing
<AK_Dave> loomsen1: no microcode module
<karbo> is the version available through the update-manager the final version, or the rc? it says '9.04', but is it still the RC?
<loomsen1> maybe your kernel doesnt support it?
<loomsen1> but thats pretty strange, as its enabled by default
<gartral2> will upgrading break stand alone .debs that ive installed, or break coston gcc installs?
<AK_Dave> loomsen1: Yes, probably Atom doesn't support it.
<loomsen1> linuxguymarshall: take a look into the help of the battery applet
<loomsen1> theres some troubleshooting
<loomsen1> but... guess u did that already eh
<loomsen1> AK_Dave: sorry, shouldnt be :)
<linuxguymarshall> Yes, I have tried just about everything I can think of
<loomsen1> i bet u did
<loomsen1> what vendor is it?
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> At what timezone final version will be out?
<loomsen1> sup rad, did u steal the release image?
<freakabcd> hi all.
<loomsen1> no, there is no timeline
<Furu> hey all! Ive been waiting for a month now:P Is it worth installing the RC version? can i just upgrade it to the release version once the release is out?:P
<freakabcd> will the dvd iso be released simultaneously along with the cd image?
<loomsen1> open a special tab in your browser and try and build a robot which hits ctrl +r once every ten seconds for u
<td123> Furu: just wait, you waited 30 days but you can't wait less then a day more?
<AK_Dave> Furu: My opinion is: sorry, yes, yes.
<Ububegin> can someone pm me when ubuntu 9.04 is released...  its already 12.05 pm in san francisco... Shit, are they based in Hawaii
<freakabcd> Furu, if you really cannot wait, then the update is certainly possible. Given that it was an RC, you will expect very few (if any) changes to the final release
<gartral2> loomsen1: its called the ReloadEvery... plugin
<loomsen1> lol
<loomsen1> touche
<Furu> lol
<raddy> freakabcd : so they are not working till last minute to iron out more bugs.
<Furu> 09:10 AM in norway... maybe they are based in australlia because i belive they are around 3am:P
<Ububegin> Furu:  yoh, it dinner time in Aussie already
<loomsen1> if you're goin after that, samoa would most likely be the deadline
<Ububegin> Furu: on the 23rd April , I mean
<freakabcd> raddy, in your dreams my good friend.
<AK_Dave> Ububegin: I bet the folks at Canonical got a good night sleep and might throw the switch when they show up at their desks in the morning, their time.
<freakabcd> too much work to roll out last minute fixes
<loomsen1> but it's such a pleasure observing the forum
<Furu> ah,, ububegin ofcourse. my bad:)
<raddy> freakabcd : I think most Distros will use the RC-to-Final period to prepare Online Updates for the Critical issues found in RC.
<raddy> Am i right?
<freakabcd> i mean, given the time required to complete a full build and test if (possible bug has been fixed) or (something else has broken down), there will almost never be last-hour changes
<freakabcd> or even last day unless it is a showstopper bug
<loomsen1> i guess its more important to prepare the servers for the reload every... plugin attack
<BonezAU> hi, does anyone know what time in UTC Jaunty will be released? It's the 23rd April here right now at 3:10pm so I just want to get a rough idea of when the final release will become available... thax
<freakabcd> yeah, most of the stuff happening now is admin work, syncing mirrors, etc.
<loomsen1> most of us updatet anyway or am i wrong?
<Ububegin> BonezAU: i think they are following Samoan time... so another 4 more hours....
<zhurai> lol
<BonezAU> Ububegin: awesome, thanks ;)
<freakabcd> BonezAU, it is 7:10 in NZ now. maybe they want to wait till the last minute to announce and release :p
<BonezAU> freakabcd: yeah I'm in Perth
<raddy> But this release is not that promising :( it is like Win7 to Vista :(
<Ububegin> BonezAU: just kidding , dude.. you didnt think , I was serious, did you..  I dont even think there is a server in Samoa... :D
<loomsen1> *signed* raddy
<stimpie> raddy, lets hope not
<BonezAU> Ububegin: no, I knew you were joking :)
<Gabz^laptop> 12:00 pm UTC is the normal release time
<freakabcd> Ububegin, there doesn;t nee to be a server there if they just want to use that timezone for release
<loomsen1> sigh, my hope died a cpl of days ago
<Furu> maybe the dev's have overslept...
<BonezAU> I'm in the +0800 timezone, and it's 3pm now. so maybe at 8pm tonight it will be released?
<freakabcd> Gabz^laptop, 1200 UTC? grr.. thats going to be 2200 for me
<Ububegin> BonezAU: where you from.. i am same timezone also.. from singapore
<raddy> I dunno what hell Ubuntu devs where doing in the last 6 months, :(
<BonezAU> Ububegin: I'm in Perth, Western Australia
<loomsen1> #2
<AK_Dave> raddy: weeeeeed
<loomsen1> LOL
<loomsen1> *busted*
<BonezAU> vaiting....vaiting...vaiting... :)
<BonezAU> smoko time
 * zhurai is gmt-8
<loomsen1> 9AM here
<AK_Dave> raddy: Flavoured postage stamps, perhaps?
<Ububegin> If even sees the ubuntu 9.04 released.. Inform us directly here... then we can proceed to whack the server....
<raddy> Novell and Redhat is taking lot of challenges in polishing beta stuff and releasing it early n'all and providing expermental new featues
<Ububegin> even/anyone i mean
<raddy> But Ubuntu even disabled EXT4
<loomsen1> yep, i really enjoied fedora earlier
<loomsen1> and actually i wanted to boot into sabayon like one hr ago ^^
<Ububegin> raddy: for ubuntu 9.04 , do we have to partition the hard disk with ext4 ..or will the ext3 work
<AK_Dave> raddy: Jaunty can use ext4
<loomsen1> raddy:  i totally sign that
<loomsen1> it's a disappointment
<raddy> At least they could spend the last 6 month designing a steller theme for Gnome, but they didn't. instead added some themes from Gnome-Looks :(
<loomsen1> they enable ipv6 by default, dont ship the new kernel, disable Zap
<loomsen1> thats definetely to much
<Ububegin> raddy: there is a recession going on, man... what makes u think canonical didnt lay off developers.
<raddy> Ububegin : I think you have to partition your drive as EXT4 before installing Ubuntu
<loomsen1> Ububegin: up 2 you
<loomsen1> ext4 drives can even be mounted as ext3
<freakabcd> Ububegin, ext4 is essentially ext3 + extras
<AK_Dave> loomsen1: new kernel didn't make codefreeze for Jaunty. Its nitpicky, but Canonical is getting harda$$ about their 6mo release cycles and trying to force everyone to toe the line. Kernel not ready on their schedule? Next release!
<freakabcd> Ububegin, as loomsen1 said, you can mount ext4 partitions in intrepid
<loomsen1> next release is in 6 months
<AK_Dave> loomsen1: Yes.
<loomsen1> obsolete
<foogmaa> what's wrong with ipv6?
<loomsen1> there's no ipv6 in germany
<raddy> See folks i am really disappointed in the development Ubuntu done in the last 6 months, as they are just polishing Debian packages :(
<loomsen1> whats wrong with compiling it as a module?
<loomsen1> true
<loomsen1> 100%
<foogmaa> I don't have ipv6 on my modem or router, but it causes no trouble here
<crdlb> some broken consumer networking hardware apparently breaks when ipv6 is enabled
<crdlb> loomsen1: modules are not free
<AK_Dave> loomsen1: thats the downside of scheduled releases. Perhaps a rolling upgrade suits you better.
<loomsen1> it definetely does
<loomsen1> actually i'm rolling quite a while already :D
<loomsen1> but i got other distros installed too, tho this is the most complete and my main dist
<AK_Dave> loomsen1: I don't see it as "right way" or "wrong way". Ubuntu is part of Canonical's business model.
<raddy> People are also saying that Runniing Performance is not that much improved to earlie versions
<AK_Dave> raddy: I'll say Jaunty is pretty crisp, and Kubuntu Jaunty is really crisp.
<loomsen1> what really improved are the fonts, finally they managed to work on intercompatibility to windows fonts
<raddy> Considering Windows 7 is not too far, Canonical could have done much much better in last 6 month
<godor> hi, is on Jaunty still ext2 a good choice for a solid state disk?
<lupine_85> nah, (k)jaunty is a good piece of work
<loomsen1> ext3
<cdm10> godor, ext2 isn't a good choice for anything
<AK_Dave> raddy: Lot to be said for having Microsoft's development budget.
<godor> what to use on a ssd
<loomsen1> cant compare that anyway
<lupine_85> godor, depends entirely on how much writing the ssd can cope with
<loomsen1> microsoft will release 7 which will thereafter be as it is for some years again
<LordKow> there are at least two sets of fonts that i can think of that completely own the microsoft core fonts: RH's liberation fonts, and the droid fonts
<lupine_85> jffs2/cramfs/something else that gets turned into a ramdisk on boot is always am option
<cdm10> godor, ext3 should be just fine
<loomsen1> microsoft updates are only patches, they dont add any functionality
<lupine_85> generally not worth the effort, eye
<cdm10> modern SSDs aren't going to wear out too fast.
<AK_Dave> godor: I use ext4 with my netbook's SSD.
<godor> the wiki said ext2 minimizes disk writes
<loomsen1> me 2 except my boot is ext3
<raddy> I accept that Canonical don't have as much deep pockets as MS has, but they could have at least improved their theme, it is badly aging :(
<loomsen1> / /home /opt /usr all ext4
<cdm10> godor, it's true, but ext2 isn't anywhere near as reliable as ext3.
<AK_Dave> loomsen1: My /boot is ext2 and / /home are both ext4
<lupine_85> raddy, have you seen kubuntu jaunty?
<raddy> lupine_85 : Not yet,
<lupine_85> I updated it a couple of days ago and dropped stuff
<lupine_85> gorgeous
<loomsen1> wont be much of a difference will it
<raddy> lupine_85 : but they are using standard theme.
<loomsen1> it cant be much of a difference
<lupine_85> still gorgeous
<AK_Dave> raddy: First login to kubuntu jaunty, prepare to be discouraged at how long it takes to set up profile or whatever it does for a long delay. Second login? WOW!
<lupine_85> and gorgeouser than any windows monstrosirty
<godor> thanks, than i could giv ext4 a try on my acer aspire one (got 1,5 GB Ram so no swap partition)
<AK_Dave> godor: No swap means no hibernate.
<godor> ok
<loomsen1> but you should be able to create a persistens image which will run completely in ram
<raddy> Is Desktop search working in Kubuntu 9.04?
<AK_Dave> nitenite
<godor> looseman1: First I like to keep it simple
<raddy> Both Kubuntu and Ubuntu is only delivering updated apps.
<raddy> Nothing else
<lupine_85> raddy, that and a whole lot of integration testing
<loomsen1> yep, cpl of lines of code to be replaced by another cpl of lines
<freakabcd> raddy, well. we could go back to debian with their insanely long release cycles!
<lupine_85> oh, and bufixes.
<lupine_85> bug*
<raddy> lupine_85 : is desktop search working?
<steveccc> hi all - does anyone know what time the full version will be available - its 23rd in uk but presume you have to wait for the US to catch up?
<loomsen1> freakabcd: we could as well go forth to fedora...
<lupine_85> not a clue, work's still using hardy
<Ububegin> "It's worth noting that the speed boosts seem to be much greater for those willing to risk the Ext4 filesystem" .. so ext4 gives faster boot up speed
<lupine_85> (we have an ltsp system we don't want to break)
<raddy> lupine_85 : what i am asking is, Desktop Search working from KDE Menu
<loomsen1> fedora really isnt much of a difference, packagekit is integrated WAY better than it's been so far in jaunty
<lupine_85> raddy, hang on, I'll just walk out of work and go home and check for you
 * lupine_85 never tends to use search
<td123> steveccc: it's the 23rd in the US already also
<loomsen1> so one could even install deb packages if one would
<raddy> lupine_85 : don't take that much pain.
<lupine_85> I wasn't planning on it ;)
<Ububegin> steveccc: you have to wait for the samoan time.. its still 22nd April there..
<loomsen1> lol
<lupine_85> is totally the 23rd here too
<steveccc> ububegin: is that a joke or is that true?
<lupine_85> unfortunately
<loomsen1> or use the reload every ... plugin
<loomsen1> ^^
<lupine_85> wish it were still the 22nd
<Ububegin> steveccc: its true.. i swear upon my privates..
<godor> so ext4 is also for a solid state disk a good option
<godor> ?
<loomsen1> as long as its not your boot disk
<loomsen1> it is
<loomsen1> tho
<td123> loomsen1: why can't it be your boot disk?
<loomsen1> you should consider whether you want to turn journaling off or not
<godor> grub support of ext4 shuld be there in Jaunty true?
<raddy> Is Kubuntu contain OOo, Firefox, etc?
<loomsen1> might happen that the last 30 seconds of your work disappear after reboot
<steveccc> ububegin: i just saw it - weird - you would have thought they would center it on a major country time zone maybe a location in africa (that is where ubuntu is based on isnt it?)
<godor> can i turn jurnaling off under ext4?
<td123> steveccc: saw what?
<loomsen1> raddy: if you dont want all that junk, just get a netinstall iso
<loomsen1> and install a cl system, then use apt to grab xorg gnome-session and gdm
<loomsen1> and there you go
<Ububegin> td123: he fell for my joke and thought they were really releaseing it based on samoan time.. btw, its arnd 9pm 22nd april in samoa
<steveccc> t123: i am in #ubuntu-release-party where they mentioned somoa
<raddy> loomsen1 : i didn't treat Firefox, OOo as junk. it is really necessary, moreover i don't have such a fast internet/
<loomsen1> raddy: using opera, but my point was actually that i prefer installing what i want than removing what i do not want
<raddy> Is system tray icon uglyness when compiz enabled issue resolved in KDE4?
<frybye> Hey greetings to Samoa - enjoy! ;=)
<Cycom> cdm10: remember what I was talking about before with my sound?
<Cycom> cdm10: how it was my last hurdle?
<Cycom> cdm10: FLAWLESS VICTORY.
<loomsen1> for instance, i dont have a printer, i dont need 100mb of supporting driver modules for HP, epson canon and 5 other japanese/korean/whatever printers
<raddy> loomsen1 : Ohh ok
<frybye> steveccc: come in #ubuntu-offtopic a moment pse...?
<Geoffrey2> well, hopefully the partition editor got some work after the jaunty RC came out, because it really needs a lot of it....
 * genii peruses the "Contact Us" part of GParted's site
<Geoffrey2> granted, I should probably know better than to use the gparted on an RC live CD instead of simply using the last stable release....
<Ububegin> Was scheduled for Apr, 27, 08:30 (Samoa time), but now that you've asked, it's been delayed by 1 hour
<Geoffrey2> I tried to resize the /home partition, it gets about 85% through, then gives me a message that there's nothing to do, but after it's done the partition is still the same size it was to begin with...
<czajkowski> aloha
<marcusdavidus>  anyone got choppy video in flash in totem smplayer etc?
<marcusdavidus>  in jaunty yestarday upgradet from intrepid
<foogmaa> marcusdavidus, what type of video card?
<cato`> marcusdavidus: I do, but thats a problem with xorg and dri
<marcusdavidus> gf2 mx mx 400 64  mb ram
<cato`> I got a nvidia mobile 7300
<marcusdavidus>  not intel card
<foogmaa> wow, that's old
<LordKow> so karmic... kernel 2.6.32 perhaps?
<LordKow> and what gnome 2.30? or are they doing a 2.28?
<marcusdavidus> yep thats old but works fine till now lol
<foogmaa> yeah, maybe a bug in xorg
<LordKow> as for the latter, 2.28
<cato`> marcusdavidus: do "glxinfo |grep dri" show just the "yes-line" or does it print a lot of errors?
<marcusdavidus> no dri
<LordKow> oh 2.6.30 wont be out until june, so probably 2.6.31 for karmic depending on it's amount of code change
<marcusdavidus> marcusdavidus@UHope:~$ glxinfo |grep dri
<marcusdavidus> marcusdavidus@UHope:~$
<marcusdavidus>  hmm so time to edit xorg
<marcusdavidus> any other module exept dri ?
<loomsen1> marcusdavidus: which driver are u using
<cato`> marcusdavidus: just move xorg.conf to xorg.conf-old and let it probe all its modules automaticly
<cato`> (my english sucks today)
<LordKow> syslets and threadlets due for kernel 2.6.31 seem like one giant security hole to me
<marcusdavidus> loomsen1: 96.43.10
<marcusdavidus> cato`:  hmm ubuntu can make xorg alone ?? intresting
<loomsen1> right one, and where exactly is the problem?
<ipatel> when can 9.04 be expected for release (it was meant to be today)?
<cato`> marcusdavidus: never xorg-releases doesnt need a config file
<loomsen1> i dont get any dri output neither from the command above
<loomsen1> you gotta look into your Xorg log
<loomsen1> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep dri
<loomsen1> dri & dri2 should be load by default
<loomsen1> http://pastebin.com/m550326b4
<timfrost> ipatel: there are 24 hours in the day, and it also depends on time zones.   So I didn't expect to see it in the first 12 hours of my day (since NZ is 12 hours before GMT)
<tuxice> Whats are countdown looking like?
<tuxice> 10 hours?
<ipatel> it say "coming soon"
<loomsen1> google: time now in samoa
<loomsen1> and count down to 12 pm
<ipatel> which timezone should we be looking for?
<tuxice> 2,5 hours to go
<loomsen1> the last which will still have the 23rd on their calendar
<foogmaa> 8 hours to go, give or take 8 hours
<loomsen1> nono
<loomsen1> its 10 am here
<Ububegin> Follow samoan time.. and you cant go wrong
<tuxice> its 4 am here
<loomsen1> at least 14 more from my point of view
<_g0tmi1k_> 09:22
<tuxice>  04:23:10 up 7 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.32, 0.80, 0.49
<tuxice> 4:30 am
<timfrost> The announcement is usually during the 24 hours covered by GMT
<loomsen1> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/61/International_Date_Line.png
<Mantorp> it's safe to upgrade from 8.10 or you still recommend fresh install??
<joaopinto> Mantorp, in general it's safe
<_g0tmi1k_> I always do fresh
<Mantorp> aha ok..
<Mantorp> tnx
<joaopinto> Mantorp, but if you plan to benefit form the ext4 performance performance you should backup your data and do a fresh install
<corinth> Is there a specific time that Jaunty will be rolled out today?
<_g0tmi1k_> whats the down side with ext4
<Mantorp> ok...than i'll do a fresh
<joaopinto> _g0tmi1k_, much less tested than ext3
<loomsen1> _g0tmi1k_: i experienced dataloss of my most recent data before rebooting
<foogmaa> ext4 isn't quite completely stable just yet
<loomsen1> _g0tmi1k_:  not every time for sure
<Chr|s> I am waiting till ext4 gets tested and put to use :)
<loomsen1> but it happened
<joaopinto> _g0tmi1k_, I decided to go with ext4 because, I do not expect ext4 to be less reliable than an hard disk or other piece of software which manages my data, so, if I care about my data, I backup :)
<loomsen1> and my laptop powered off twice when the tmp dir ran out of space
<ipatel> yes there is a question about its stability, this is why ext4 will be made default in 9.10 based on user feedback
<loomsen1> during kernel compiles :|
<loomsen1> sucked after 1hr configuring and another build
<loomsen1> but its completely clean after booting up :D as if it didnt happen
<loomsen1> hadn't happened
<LordKow> im about 90% sure ext4 will be 'production ready' for 9.10 (linux kernel wording). if that is the case then it is almost a guarantee ubuntu will set ext4 as default for next release
<loomsen1> lol thats half a year to go
<loomsen1> btrfs should be ready then
<LordKow> it's in a weird stage right now. it's out of development, marked stable, but not production ready.
<LordKow> thats like saying its stable but it may not be.... more testing needed
<ipatel> definately weird as the project dates back to 2006!!
<Chr|s> LordKow: yup, I'm sticking with ext3 it has been tested and is pretty stable
<joaopinto> it is stable, but not widely used, we makes it "We think it's stable" :P
<loomsen1> i dont think ext4 will have a long life at all
<LordKow> honestly, if a desktop user asks me if ext4 will work... i'd say yes.
<loomsen1> it's a dead end
<loomsen1> the patch created to disable journaling in ext4 shows
<BUGabundo> so is it out yet? eheh
<_g0tmi1k_> joaopinto: thanks for the heads up
<loomsen1> http://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Main_Page
<ipatel> BUGabundo | so is it out yet? eheh <- Join the Queue!!
<Chr|s> "is it out yet" going to be the #1 thing asked today /sigh
<bouma> ouch
<bouma> this is a good thing tho right
<bouma> cause it would be worse to release bad software
<timfrost> !isitout
<ubottu> Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<BUGabundo> ipatel: lol i was joking!
<ipatel> me too ;-)
<geophoenix> ext4 is the default filesystem in 9.04 ?
<BUGabundo> i've been using, testing, improving, announcing jaunty for too long
<BUGabundo> geophoenix: NO
<bouma> so is it delayed ? .. the topic is correct and still stands ?
<ipatel> no it;s not
<loomsen1> jeez even the bot gets upset little by little
<ipatel> its an optional feature
<BUGabundo> bouma: no, its on time
<Mantorp> i think I'll stay od ext3
<Mantorp> don't wanna have dataloss
<bouma> BUGabundo: :P ... i must say, being from australia its been thur for 18hrs, i havent bothered to check what timezone its going to be released in
<slytherin> ext4 is not default, it is available as advanced option
<geophoenix> hmm
<haggisbasheruk> GMT
<cellx> Can I choose this option with ext4 during my first installation?
<BUGabundo> bouma: history tells me that it will be out around 16-20h GMT
<loomsen1> yes
<BUGabundo> cellx: yes u can
<slytherin> celyes
<BUGabundo> loomsen1: please preface messages with nicks!
<loomsen1> BUGabundo:  yep ur right
<LordKow> perhaps firefox 3.5 will *finally* get released this summer
<BUGabundo> LordKow: i dont care! i already used it, and now i'm on 3.6
<thalias09> It is not important when Jaunty is released, it is important that we today go out and teach people about Ubuntu(Jaunty) and GNU/Linux.
<loomsen1> BUGabundo: usually when I hit TAB in pidgin i'm yelling at myself short after
<loomsen1> :D
<thalias09> Spread the word
<bouma> BUGabundo: nice.. so in 7-14 hours
<BUGabundo> bouma: around that!
<BUGabundo> loomsen1: why?
<loomsen1> bouma: sth like that i guess
<bouma> well i might run out of beer
<loomsen1> cause i tab me out of the window...
<thalias09> Spread the CDs and DVDs
<minimec> thalias09: Yeah, but first they have to get that baby stable... xserver, compiz, hal... Quiet buggy ...
<thalias09> Spread the USb sticks
<loomsen1> BUGabundo: i'm not 2 often in IRCs
<cellx> what is mistrustful to take ext4? I read some in the forum, they lost their files during using ext4
<haggisbasheruk> my friend of 65 years old wants to try ubuntu tommorrow :)
<Ububegin> thalias09: get down to richmond, washington and teach the pple there about Jaunty... :D
<bouma> can i get the RC and then rsync it to the final.. or would that be inefficient
<bouma> at an iso level
<thalias09> minimec, The development of the Ubuntu releases is too short for full stable and rock solid releases, unfortunately
<cellx> I ll teach my father to use jaunty in their old pc... :)
<joaopinto> bouma, the final iso can already be found on some mirrors
<loomsen1> lol
<thalias09> Ububegin, I am something like 8000 km away from richmond
<fincan> joaopinto: links?
<bouma> joaopinto: really ... hrm, i almost could head back to uni to download it
<haggisbasheruk> thalias09: thats a long walk :P
<slytherin> bouma: RC should be final. I don't think any changes have happened since RC.
<minimec> thalias09: Nothing against that, but if you have regression on your mouse, data exchange with your phone and the whole xserver...
<Ububegin> thalias09: 8000km.. are you still in the US
<bouma> slytherin: oh, really. i didnt realise
<bouma> can anyone else confirm what slytherin just stated. that the RC = final
<slytherin> bouma: when in doubt, you can rename the ISO and use torrent to verify that youhave got all the bits
<Ububegin> bouma: rc is not FINAL.. rc  = release candidate
<haggisbasheruk> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<x3cion> If the RC would be final, it'd be called final instead of RC I guess
<slytherin> bouma: I mean rename ISO when final comes out.
<loomsen1>  lsb_release -a
<BUGabundo> loomsen1: u have to join us more often
<omer> hello all
<loomsen1> BUGabundo: if you get to read jaunty you can go to bed, nothing will happen
<loomsen1> oops
<slytherin> omer: hi
<joaopinto> x3cion, not really, the RC is called RC because it's made available before the final release, if there are no major problems found with an RC, it becomes final without changes
<cellx> should we wait until jigdo file are release too or is torrent faster enough?
<loomsen1> BUGabundo: last one wasnt for u BUG
<BUGabundo> loomsen1: i got up an hour ago! nothing is stopping me now
<Ububegin> I have a feeling Jaunty has been postponed... well, shit happens.. sometimes
<BUGabundo> except my dad took my car, with ubuntu laptop inside :(
<loomsen1> beat
<BUGabundo> !language ! Ububegin
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BUGabundo> !language ´| Ububegin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language ´
<x3cion> Still a chance for changes though!
<BUGabundo> !language | Ububegin
<ubottu> Ububegin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<omer> Ububegin: damn is that true?
<BUGabundo> 3rd is the charm
<BUGabundo> well guess i'll have to install portableubuntu here
<omer> are amazon ec2 ami images also being distributed?
<samo_> Hi guys im in New Zealand, over here the 23rd is almost over and still no final jaunty.. kinda false advertising :P
<loomsen1> BUGabundo: I'll try ^^ in response to being more often around ^^
<Ububegin> BUGabundo: sh!t is vulgar word.... Aww, c'mon...
<thalias09> The Ubuntu time zone is the time zone of GMT +/- 1 (whatever the South African time zone is)
<BUGabundo> Ububegin: just behave, ok?
<haggisbasheruk> samo_: release is GMT
<x3cion> Reminds me of austin powers
<Ububegin> samo_: isnt NZ close to Samoa.. but you are different by a day... :)
<thalias09> So if it will be released at 20 GMT then you in the NZ time zone have to wait something longer
<omer> does anyone know if amazon ami ec2 images are being released simultaneously?
<samo_> yea we are at the start of every day:)
<mntnpngn> I wish they would release the torrents about a day earlier
<loomsen1> omer: i dont think anybody can tell you for sure, but the voice of reason tells me they wont release an iso on a server prior or later to any other server
<omer> loomsen1: alright thanks
<loomsen1> yw
 * BUGabundo wispers all image tests are done and passed! image soon to be available
<loomsen1> lol
<loomsen1> CTRL + RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<Ububegin> BUGabundo: are u inside man on the ubuntu team
<Guest12333> OMG it's happening!!!
<Chr|s> what is 12am samoin time in est?
<x3cion> touch ubuntu-9.04[mostest-stable-ever]-desktop-i386.iso
<BUGabundo> Ububegin: im just in touch with the correct ppl
<haggisbasheruk> you could just get yesterdays image from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and update guys
<joaopinto> final is out !
<sandeep> lies
<mntnpngn> that's not it
<Ububegin> joaopinto: BS... dont irritate us
<joaopinto> (everyone checking ubuntu.com :D)
<Tekno> jaunty is postponed by month
<mntnpngn> that's a daily build
<loomsen1> the alias for fetching an apt update from cl shows
<haggisbasheruk> there was only 7 updates this morning wen i updated
<loomsen1> (yup here)
<aprilhare> zomg is it out?
<aprilhare> linkz
<loomsen1> yes
<aprilhare> :D
<Ububegin> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<loomsen1> www.omgicantbelieveitsout.com
<BUGabundo> there goes the mirror
<aprilhare> it aint out. you be liar loomsen1
<Jordan_U> cellx, Bittorrent is better than jigdo near release because the apt mirrors are already going to be hammered with people upgrading
<loomsen1> :D
<aprilhare> LIES!
<loomsen1> nah, i never! its obv a server crash due to Ctrl+R Overload attack
<joaopinto> let's see how will archive.ubuntu.com behave after the release
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: behaves? it will crash like it always does
<loomsen1> (might be quite a hint: chose another server)
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, :P
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: even neanc and darkstar hit the ground on this dates!
<loomsen1> lol
<loomsen1> exaczly
<haggisbasheruk> BUGabundo: i take it the intel driver problem will be a high priority for fixing ?
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: i usualy track their stats via phpinfo! its crazy! IOs of about 20.
<loomsen1> haggisbasheruk: yes, but you have to fetch your image from the main server
<BUGabundo> data transfer around many terabytes
<BUGabundo> and this are LOCAL server
<BUGabundo> i can even image how much bw does it take for every server in MAIN
<BUGabundo> i dont even know how many are there... behind that proxy
<loomsen1> most of all, i'd bet more than 75% upgraded already anyway
<BUGabundo> wgrant: do u know?
<Jordan_U> BUGabundo, How does mirrors.kernel.org usually fair?
<BUGabundo> Jordan_U: i dont use those, so i cant tell
<wgrant> BUGabundo: How do I know what?
<haggisbasheruk> loomsen1: doesn't daily jaunty image + update = final release
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, archive.ubuntu.com points to 5 different IPs
<loomsen1> haggisbasheruk: it does
<wgrant> BUGabundo: Oops, misread.
<haggisbasheruk> glad i got it yesterday then :) loomsen1
<loomsen1> even if you hadnt reinstalled your system since the very first day of ubuntu it wont be a difference
 * Assid waits for his copy so he can stretch his legs and seed
<loomsen1> -wont + wouldnt
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, for pt we have only one :\
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: its in coimbra!
<loomsen1> actually i'm really looking forward to seeing this channel getting obsolete within 10 mins after the release :D
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: but behind any IP u could have a mirade of servers
<BUGabundo> wgrant: if u know how many servers are behing releases.u.c and cdimage
<wgrant> BUGabundo: I don't.
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, right, if you use a proxy
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: which is a good idea for round robin
 * Assid will put up a mirror IF he can get his hands on it
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, is very unlikely that they have 5 proxys for archive.ubuntu.com :P
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> u never know!
<BUGabundo> maybe diferent places
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, for round robin they are already using the DNS :P
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: where are all those IPs from? diff ISPs?
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, well, all those 5 IPs are on the same subnet....
 * haggisbasheruk farts to clear the room for final release :)
<loomsen1> (heard small countries like luxembourg and the netherlands have some pretty fair servers which arent under 2 heavy load)
<loomsen1> so get the 10 MB of the netinstall and gogogo
<adam7> just use bittorrent
<adam7> spread the load :)
<drone1> lol
<LordKow> this channel wont be obsolete immediately after release. there are some of us who are already thinking karmic
<minimec_> 9.04 is not stable at all. Just another system freeze by clicking the banshee icon in the tastbar...
<loomsen1> lol #2
<loomsen1> :D
<loomsen1> well, leonidas more likely
<BUGabundo> i wonder if netinstall handles BT
<loomsen1> BT?
<BUGabundo> bittorrent
<BUGabundo> not bluetooth ROFL
<loomsen1> ^^
<loomsen1> well, 10MB?
<haggisbasheruk> minimec try banshee with debug option , -d i think
<loomsen1> BT would prlly be prelonging everyything rather dann helping to spread with 10mb
<Jordan_U> BUGabundo, You can use bittorrent with apt so it should be doable, though not a built in feature
<loomsen1> really BT with apt?
<adam7> you can download the iso then upgrade from that
<loomsen1> interesting...
<ganesh> ar what time wioll 9.04 be released..?its 23rd today..
<rubso> hey guys, which is better ext3 or ext2 filesystem?
<minimec_> haggisbasheruk: That is not a banshee thing. Compiz starts to struggle with more then 4 Windows in use. You see the performance goiing down instantly... and I am not on a Intel graphics chip.
<adam7> rubso: ext3 if you need journaling
<loomsen1> how did u partition minimec?
<haggisbasheruk> minimec :(
<BUGabundo> !debtorrent | loomsen1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debtorrent
<rubso> adam7: what's the advantage of 'journaling'?
<BUGabundo> !apt-torrent | loomsen1
<ubottu> loomsen1: The idea for using BitTorrent for pushing out updates has been registered here: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/apt-torrent
<loomsen1> BUGabundo: tx
<minimec_> loomsen1: seperate /home and a 500mg swap
<adam7> rubso: if your computer crashes, you can recover: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journaling_file_system
<loomsen1> ext3?
<loomsen1> mounted with noatime option? helped here
<rubso> ah, Thanks for the link mate!
<minimec_> loomsen1: ext3
<loomsen1> minimec: been using jaunty for quite a while and really had to fight hard against a high cpu load bug
<noqq> So.. where is 9.04 full release? :)
<loomsen1> update-manager -d
<noqq> loomsen1: Ow sorry k, was only checking the website.
<noqq> Can I also choose from there to update to Netbook Remix?
<loomsen1> noqq: dunno
<BUGabundo> loomsen1: dude... preface messages! LOL
<loomsen1> lol^^
<BUGabundo> noqq from cdimage
<BUGabundo> noqq: http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ubuntu-9.04-rc-netbook-remix-i386.img
<blackbutterfly_> IT IS RELEASED!!!! SEE UBUNTU.COM!
<noqq> BUGabundo: Ye, Iḿ already running 9.04 .iso RC, because I didn know how to write .img, people told I could update afterwards to Netbook in Ubuntu itself.
 * BUGabundo ppl should stop hammering cdimage! i cant even load it now
<blackbutterfly_> ....just a joke *hides*
<slytherin> noqq: AFAIK, all the packages related to netbook remix are in repository (except any proprietary codes you might be using).
<loomsen1> nothin
<loomsen1> well, wont be much for me anyway ^^
<noqq> slytherin: "AFAIK"?
<incorrect> when should i start mirroring jaunty repositories?
<loomsen1> noqq: as far as i know
<noqq> loomsen1: Lol k
<loomsen1> incorrect: whut? yesterday?
<incorrect> loomsen1, let me see what poor suckers bandwidth i can eat
<BUGabundo> incorrect: humm cron rsync every 2h ?
<minimec_> loomsen1: I am using this on a 5year old HP nc8000 Laptop. My testing machine... I see prolbems with compiz, xorg 1.6 and the bluetooth stack.
<slytherin> noqq: As far as I know
<incorrect> BUGabundo, 2m?
<BUGabundo> eheh 2 min wouldnt even allow to connect
<loomsen1> minimec still not usual... my roommate has a P4 of the same age, been running it without any problems, had one instance of VBox running with my pokerapps and installed another winXP iso into a second one
<loomsen1> minimec:so this should work
<minimec_> loomsen1: Maybe it's the OpenSource ati driver. I don't know...
<loomsen1> minimec_: but, tbh, i'm not 2 convinced of jaunty at all anyway
<loomsen1> possible
<loomsen1> have u tried with indirect rendering?
<minimec_> loomsen1: Not either until now, but I give it a chanve to improve ;)
<minimec_> loomsen1: ATI opensource driver has no indirect rendering as far as i now.
<loomsen1> minimec_: nah, i'm gonna run it one more month and then replace it with fedora i think
<loomsen1> minimec_: no direct rendering more likely
<minimec_> loomsen1: The property driver has indirect rendering now, but very early stage (poor performance).
<BUGabundo> anndddddd kubuntu is out ftp://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/releases/9.04/release/
<loomsen1> minimec_: just 2 state: direct rendering: the gpu renders incoming events
<loomsen1> minimec_:  indirect rendering: the X server does
<loomsen1> minimec_: so events are not passed to the video device directly
<Ububegin> BUGabundo: what about the fan favourite... Ubuntu...
<loomsen1> (GPU could render faster than the X server, so direct rendering is what you'd like to have ):)
<BUGabundo> Ububegin: its coming its coming
<dn4> when I plug in my portable usb drive in jaunty it mounts it as a Read-only file system and IC annot delete files off the usb drive
<dn4> any ideas?
<mntnpngn> torrent doesn't seem to be working
<minimec_> loomsen1: I know that. That's why I tell you, that the ati property driver included indirect rendering for compiz with version catalyst 9.3. But it is very slow. The opensource driver has no indirect rendering.
<Ububegin> BUGabundo: ewww... i got reminded of some *movies* ... "its coming,its coming" ...
<BUGabundo> dn4: sudo chown -R YOURUSER
<loomsen1> minimec_: oh, i see, so no rendering infrastructure at all
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, that will no work for a vfat filesystem
<therp> is this the right place to whine about the VRGB qt bug?
<dn4> dn4@dn4:~$ sudo chown -R dn4
<dn4> chown: missing operand after `dn4'
<adam7> therp: use a USB key
<adam7> (whoops, wrong person)
<loomsen1> dn4: how did u create the filesystem?
<joaopinto> dn4, what type of filesystem does the usb device contain ?
<cellx> new edubuntu is online
<linux-hdtv> Hi, is eSata hotplugging working on the latest Jaunty ?
<dn4> vfat
<minimec_> loomsen1: I have direct rendering with the opensource driver, but no indirect...
<cellx> ftp://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/edubuntu/releases/jaunty/release/
<freakabcd> BUGabundo, do you know if the dvd iso will be released at the same time??
<loomsen1> minimec_: did u log out after your first login? you prlly did right
<loomsen1> minimec_: cause on first launch theres protobuf building its cache
<mntnpngn> ahh..  it looks like it's out
<BUGabundo> mntnpngn: not yet
<minimec_> loomsen1: I had a complete system freeze (even 'raising skinny elephants...' wasn't possible anymore.
<BUGabundo> they are waitng for some mirrors to ssync
 * BUGabundo bets rsync link already has final
<rubso> ftp://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/releases/9.04/release/kubuntu-9.04-dvd-i386.iso
<therp> are the mirror using bittorrent to sync?
<loomsen1> minimec_: oouuuhhhh hurts
<therp> probably not... but in this case it would make total sense ;)
<joaopinto> usually mirrors use rsync
<dn4> loomsen1, the file system was already created on the usb drive
<X3> hi
<mntnpngn> what is ubuntu-9.04-mid-lpia.img ?
<BUGabundo> therp: no... just plain old rsync
<mrwes> has the the feeding frenzy began?
<X3> website news http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-9.04-desktop annouces release of jauty for today yet nothing is out
<loomsen1> lol
<freakabcd> BUGabundo, i see the kubuntu dvd iso. but from my experience only the cd iso for ubuntu gets released straight away
<joaopinto> X3, the day is not over yet
<X3> lol
<mntnpngn> cca45d814048b5b322773561ad7c75d8 *ubuntu-9.04-dvd-i386.iso
<freakabcd> i've had to wait a day or so to get the dvd iso previously. hopwe it is not the case today
<mntnpngn> is that correct md5 ?
<loomsen1> dn4:  so you wanna delete the actual content and create a whole new one?
<dn4> loomsen1, nope I just want to delete files on the usb drive
<dn4> apparently Jaunty likes to automount the file system as Read-Only
<X3> joao pinto amigo does the 23rd correspond to UK 23rd or another timezone 23rd
<cellx> kubuntu is now released for amd64 and i386
<freakabcd> mntnpngn, where did you find the dvd iso?
<X3> indeed
<mntnpngn> it looks like isos were built on 21st
<loomsen1> dn4: you most likely will have to deflate the file system first
<freakabcd> uh.. you're looking in the dvd directory?
<nikolas_> hi guys, when should we expect the final release of 9,4?
<dn4> loomsen1, what does that mean?
<mrwes> I smell blood in the water
<mrwes> heh
<rubso> cellx: where do i find the cd iso?
<X3> nicolas 23rd mate today sometime
<loomsen1> if you had a bootable image you orlly have a squashfs, little endian, ramfs or so image
<X3> cellx links pls
<cellx> ftp://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/releases/jaunty/release/
<freakabcd> X3, well.. some of us in AU/NZ are going to 24th pretty soon :)
<mntnpngn> I know where the isos are but I'm not touching it...   I should let it mirror first
<freakabcd> mntnpngn, but these are the one not from 21st right?
<X3> freakabcd: no shit really
<freakabcd> if yes, i know where those are
<rubso> cellx: that's DVD. where is the CD version?
<freakabcd> i'm waiting for a proper statement saying that those are the full release dvd isos
<X3> freakabcd keep waiting
<cellx> rubso: sorry, it?s only dvd...
<anish> the ftp iso's still show 4/21
<X3> they may be there yet the switch may have not been flicked yet
<freakabcd> possibly
<rubso> cellx: what!?!!! no more CD releases!?
<cellx> rubso: no, maybe bit later...
<BUGabundo> rubso: NO
<anish> so when its released , everyone here just stops talking about jaunty and switches to koala ?
<mntnpngn> freakabcd: I'm looking at the bunch of .iso, .torrent, .list, and .manifest files...   .torrent has timestamp of 4/23/2009 9:07 AM
<rubso> oh, ok. thank god.
<dn4> k I did
<dn4> sudo chown -R dn4 /media/SEA_DISK
<dn4> that might work it is going through 100gb of files changing permission
<BUGabundo> dn4: what FS was the pen?
<mntnpngn> freakabcd: however .iso file has timestamp of 4/21/2009 06:58pm
<dn4> BUGabundo, vfat
<dn4> wait -R is read only
<dn4> I don't want READ ONLY I want to delete stuff
<loomsen1> -R is recursive
<BUGabundo> dn4: chown wont work on vfat
<X3> well Im gonna try the ftp://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/releases/9.04/release/kubuntu-9.04-dvd-i386.iso in VM ill let you guys know if its the final or not soon as I have it
<loomsen1> but you still will have to deflate your image
<loomsen1> ---
<BUGabundo> loomsen1: 3rd time: preface nicks
<freakabcd> mntnpngn, 6:58 pm? i can see dvd-iso with 21/4/09 2006 hrs
<BUGabundo> dn4: maybe it was not unmount properly
<dn4> BUGabundo, any ideas then on how to access the file system and delete stuff?
<loomsen1> BUGabundo: i'm really sorry buddy, honestly, i'm tryin
<mntnpngn> hehe...  admin blocked it already
<adnc> hello, is the exact release time known for ubuntu 9.04?
<BUGabundo> dn4: fsck it, and then remount
<mntnpngn> it usually happens around 7-9am EST
<cellx> 7pm GMT maybe..
<minimec> Yasf 'yet another system freeze' lol
<dn4> BUGabundo, fsck /dev/sdb1 ?
<mntnpngn> the servers are inaccessible for a day or two....
<BUGabundo> yep
<loomsen1> BUGabundo: dont you think he has a *.img file? mountin it still wont extract single files
<adnc> thank you, then it is not worth waiting for it
<loomsen1> it's most likely an Iso image
<sint> !outyet
<ubottu> Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<sint> :(
<mntnpngn> anyone know what ubuntu-9.04-mid-lpia.img is?   it's 827648 KB in size
<dn4> You must have r/w access to the filesystem or be root
<freakabcd> mntnpngn, err.. an image?
<slytherin> mntnpngn: lpia is low powered intel architecture, in other words atom processors.
<BUGabundo> dn4: if the disk is not properly unmount even root wont mout it with RW
<deany> mntnpngn, mobile edition, lpia arch (like G1 mobiles and netbooks)
<freakabcd> perhaps you just extract it or dd it into a mid SSD
<X3> ubottu: this is ubuntu+1
<loomsen1> [BUGabundo: dn4:}  isos are mounted read only
<BUGabundo> dn4: thats why i adviced u to fsck
<mntnpngn> ahh...  nice...  thanks
<BUGabundo> loomsen1: its a USB Drive
<loomsen1> yes, but the image is an image
<loomsen1> BUGabundo: otherwise he'd be able to acess files
<BUGabundo> no
<haggisbasheruk> i would imaging the mid image is not so good with the new intel driver
<BUGabundo> damn! dont u read?
<dn4> Free cluster summary wrong (468761 vs. really 100587)
<BUGabundo> see ?
<mntnpngn> I got .torrent files for the final release isos but trackers aren't working yet
<td123> do they have the desktop cds yet?
<loomsen1> BUGabundo: erm, not why this should be an evidence for any of out theories, but i obv see that sth went wrong while creating it o.O
<dn4> odd BUGabundo when I try to correct the free cluster it doesn't do anything
<loomsen1> (whispers: unless its a compressed FS)
<NTAuthority> hi
<mntnpngn> ohh... so tempting to post the link..
<loomsen1> sup NTAuthority
<NTAuthority> I just installed Jaunty
<NTAuthority> and my keyboard is acting strange
<NTAuthority> typing e's, i's and a's everywhere
<NTAuthority> and not listening to many keys
<loomsen1> o.O
<NTAuthority> during typing this, the Insert menu opened 15 times
<NTAuthority> (in Pidgien, and there are the e'se)
<NTAuthority> on Windows, eno problems, so tehe keyboard isne't broken
<NTAuthority> (note the extraneous e's)
<minimec> NTAuthority: What kind of keyboard is that? PS/2 or USB? Manufacter?
<NTAuthority> USB, apple default, worked with other Ubuntus
<NTAuthority> (white apple plastic)
<dn4> the FS says W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<loomsen1> NTAuthority: is it a new account you created?
<NTAuthority> from after install
<BUGabundo> dn4: lets start over
<mntnpngn> PEBKAC?
<BUGabundo> dn4: u have an USB stick in vfat right?
<dn4> right
<BUGabundo> what do u have there?
<dn4> Seagate portable USB
<minimec> NTAuthority: I also have some regressions on my Logitech mouse. Could be xserver 1.6 related or HAL (usb).
<NTAuthority> okay, it's normal e's, and alt-i/alt-a together
<NTAuthority> minimec: and my mouse is less stable as well, may be
<loomsen1> NTAuthority: you may configure it in your xorg.conf if you want it to be more stable, you probably didnt recofigure the initial xorg.conf yet right?
<NTAuthority> still default config yeah
<NTAuthority> offtopic by the way, WOW, kde4.2 looks really nice
<NTAuthority> installed kdebase-workspace to run plasma in gnome, cute tasklist panel :)
<BUGabundo> dn4: so do u have any important data there?
<hix> hwgx
<dn4> I think I know what happened
<dn4> it is all due to power issues getting to the device
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> and fsck doesnt fix those?
<loomsen1> NTAuthority: http://pastebin.com/m6b4f1de4
<loomsen1> modify it to your likings and add it to your xorg.conf
<mntnpngn> so...  everyone is busy installing it?
<loomsen1> NTAuthority: restart your x server, and it should be better
<NTAuthority> loomsen1: 'your likings', should I eknow about meouse settings ine xorg.conf?e :(
<dn4> BUGabundo, I am fixing to say F it and delete the entire drive
<loomsen1> NTAuthority: man xorg.conf
<NTAuthority> and would USB mice need another device name? / man, meh
<cavaradossi> hi, i try to add a pptp vpn to network manager, i have added correct settings but i took "failed connection timed out"
<loomsen1> NTAuthority: nooo, just opern a terminal, and type: man xorg.conf
<BUGabundo> guys calm down: ITS OUT
<BUGabundo> ftp://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/jaunty/release/
<BUGabundo> dn4: that would be on way
<drinkycrow> anybody tried doom3 in jaunty yet?
<BUGabundo> dn4: fsck should work too
<NTAuthority> wasn't planning on reading man pages today
<leohartx> BUGabundo: i cant access this site
<loomsen1> then happy e'ing+NT
<loomsen1> xcat
<cavaradossi> is there any alternative network manager except
<cavaradossi> KVpnc?
<loomsen1> oops, fc
<mntnpngn> blah...  torrent is still not working
<BUGabundo> leohartx: too much load?
<cavaradossi> is there any alternative network manager except  KVpnc ?
<BUGabundo> mntnpngn: still not there http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<loomsen1> NTAuthority: i havent configured mine at all, got a logitech MX1100 with 12 buttons, all working
<cavaradossi> anyone to help me with VPN connection ?
<cavaradossi> pm me
<NTAuthority> it's mostly my keyboard after tweaking mouse[alt-i]sensi[alt-i]vity
<leohartx> BUGabundo:there is no rc in these images, i hope it's real
<NTAuthority> my mouse fix[alt-i]e[alt-i] afte[alt-i]r tha[alt-i]t
<mntnpngn> well..  I guess I'm lucky to have downloaded the torrent file before the server went down
<leohartx> BUGabundo:btw, i've accessed in to it
<td123> mntnpngn: no you aren't, no share it :P
<deany> is it safe to add  the vbox intrepid repo to jaunty?  the deb is listed for intrepid/jaunty
<loomsen1> NTAuthority: serioz stuff, for sure
<loomsen1> o.O
<haggisbasheruk> any word on PS3 image BUGabundo ?
<td123> deany: I don't think so
<leohartx> BUGabundo:but this final release is uploaded on 21st, too soon ?
<td123> deany: I know that installing vbox regenerates the ramdisk and this could be a per kernel thing
<mntnpngn> leohartx: I've noticed that too but .torrent has today's date on it
<BUGabundo> haggisbasheruk: arent they built?
<td123> deany: I wouldn't just add the repo without confirming if it would be ok or not
<deany> Ubuntu 8.10 ("Intrepid Ibex") / Ubuntu 9.04 ("Jaunty Jackalope") i386 | AMD64   says its the same deb for both....
<BUGabundo> leohartx: mirror admins just told me the 21 is FINAL... its in the .pool
<dn4> thanks for the help anyways BUGabundo I am not sure why this stuff is happened :(
<haggisbasheruk> duno , havent looked BUGabundo, sorry
<BUGabundo> Desktop: http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<NTAuthority> yay, so ctrl-alt-bksp is disabled nowadays
<leohartx> BUGabundo: oh, i get it, ty
<RustAU> !outyet
<ubottu> Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<RustAU> wow 9.04 RC looks pretty
<td123> wait, so is it released?
<td123> what did BUGabundo paste then?
<haggisbasheruk> notifications r nice RustAU
<popey> link to the torrent
<RustAU> yeah
<td123> so torrent is up but no seeds?
<RustAU> loads significantly faster
<BUGabundo> RustAU: its out! really
<RustAU> I didn't say it was out
<Guest95599> got a question, today is april 23- where is 9.04 like fully?
<popey> BUGabundo: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2009-April/thread.html until there is an announcement there, it isnt
<popey> BUGabundo: you should know better
<Paavi2_0> it's not out yet
<Guest95599> but
<ninjafury> After upgrading to Jaunty, Netatalk isn't working properly. Can;t mount shared drive on my mac. Anyone know how I can fix this?
<Guest95599> its april 23rd
<loomsen1> cmon, the bot just told us it aint out yet
<haggisbasheruk> yes but sysv-rc-conf fiddling can make it super dupper fast RustAU ;)
<leohartx> mntnpngn: can you give me bittorrent link ?
<cavaradossi> anyone to help me with VPN connection ? please pm me
<RustAU> I'm not smart enough to fiddle with that
<haggisbasheruk> :)
<BUGabundo> popey: i do know better! bad on me! please kick me again
<anish> also, it aint 23rd april everywhere in the world
<mntnpngn> trackers are not working yet
<RustAU> is there a new font or am I picturing things?
<td123> ok, right now I'm dling at 400KiB/s please don't start downloading 9.04 until AFTER I have finished :D
<Guest95599> thats crap
<loomsen1> the fonts have finally been corrected
<deany> the only update since yesterday when i installed a daily iso, is firefox... install a daily if you cant wait..
<Guest95599> im getting 89!
<RustAU> sudo update-manager -d ftw
<haggisbasheruk> yes RustAU fonts r nice n crisp
<leohartx> only juanty-server version is available
<BUGabundo> deany: the firefox is in security
<BUGabundo> so it wont change the iamges
<geophoenix> coming soon.................
<BUGabundo> leohartx: no! desktop too
<ninjafury> so anyone know why netatalk stops working in Jaunty?
<Guest95599> so, you guys were never truly sure of your release date you just wanted people to hope and wait?
<deany> im just sayin, there cant be a whole lot of difference between the last daily and the final...
<fincan> still there is no news?
<loomsen1> deany:  dead on, couple of lines of code
<slytherin> cavaradossi: what help do you need with VPN?
<td123> damn it ppl, I told you to not click the link after I finished dling 9.04, now I'm at 250kbs
<slytherin> Guest12333: we are sure of date, we are not sure of time
<dn4> deany, and loomsen1 wouldn't apt-get upgrade solve that issue with those lines of code?
<RustAU> restarting for nvidia drivers :-)
<slytherin> Guest12333: have you ever been part of release process?
<Guest95599> so maybe this afternoon when i get home
<loomsen1> dn4:  it would it would
<dn4> NICE!
<thor> it will come out at high noon gmt
<Guest95599> do i have to uninstall the beta and reinstall a new image then?
 * dn4 is happy he downloaded the latest release a few days ago
<joaopinto> !beta | Guest95599
<ubottu> Guest95599: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<loomsen1> ^^
<NTAuthority> hm
<NTAuthority> seems to occur in tty1 as well, but not on windows
<NTAuthority> and only after some time being booted
<loomsen1> NTAuthority: dmesg | grep error
<loomsen1> NTAuthority: dmesg | grep warning
<NTAuthority> a few:
<loomsen1> NTAuthority: then plug your keyboard/mouse out, plug it back in
<NTAuthority> [  249.566581] keyboard.c: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 240
<loomsen1> NTAuthority: and run dmesg | tail
 * td123 is going to be happy in approximately 35 minutes :D
<td123> unless I drop below 200kbs
<loomsen1> NTAuthority: and dont post it here
<rascal999> anyone know when 9.04 is ready?
<td123> it's already out
<joaopinto> !notyet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notyet
<loomsen1> NTAuthority: pastebin.com
<BUGabundo> rascal999: its getting synced by mirrors
<td123> I mean
<haggisbasheruk> for those Aspire One users out there , Kuki Linux 1.7 (based on Jaunty final) is now in testing #kukilinux for details
<td123> ynot ready
<BUGabundo> should be out soon
<Yasser> what does noncdn release mean???
<fincan> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/jaunty/release/dvd/kubuntu-9.04-dvd-amd64.iso
<NTAuthority> yasser: not-redistributed to mirrors, I think 'no Content Delivery Network'
<td123> http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/
<therp> what would be the easiest way to rebuild a jaunty package from source? is apt-build still recent?
<NTAuthority> http://pastebin.com/m2014a854
<loomsen1> therp: yes
<NTAuthority> hm, may be my hub, should try directly connecting to the root hub
<error404notfound> is there a way to get pinged as soon as jaunty is released?
<fincan> finally :)
<td123> error404notfound: lol?
<Yasser> yoohoo its out!
<Mantorp> FINNALY it's out
<td123> error404notfound: click on my link, you can already dl it
<fincan> yeah
<error404notfound> td123, exactly.... i have beenw aiting for 2 weeks on this channel
<fincan> waiting for CD :)
<fincan> I could found only DVDs
<td123> cd is out
<NTAuthority> my problem seems fixed for now... now I know should replace my hub I think
<miklcct> Where can I find the final?
<fincan> link CD link plz
<loomsen1> NTAuthority: good
<td123> link is in history
<td123> i already pasted link
<Yasser> no torrent for unr iso???
<error404notfound> but the site says its yet to come
<c00p> can u update via apt yet ?
<BUGabundo> Yasser: http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<OsamaK_> Is <http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/> the finals?
<BUGabundo> c00p: $ update-manager -d
<BUGabundo> OsamaK_: yes
<Yasser> BUGabundo, i meant netbook emix torrent
<leohartx> td123 : i cant find it
<td123> leohartx: look again, I'm not repasting
<OsamaK_> great. good job all :)
<td123> leohartx: look at OsamaK_'s link
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, judging from the releases.ubuntu.com redirect, they use some CDN system :P
<leohartx> OsamaK_ : great
<leohartx> ty
<Yasser> maan so many leechers n so little seeders...im going for the link
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone help me fix my screen resolution... i am on jaunty now and i am unable to get screen resolution. When i boot i get a message that i915 drivers not founds and that ubuntu is running in low graphics mode
<c00p> BUGabundo: ta
<c00p> doing now :)
<fincan> lol main channel blocked for chatting xD
<fincan> http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/
<BUGabundo> bbl
<fincan> is ready :)
<fincan> gogogogogogog
<drinkycrow> anybody tried doom3 in jaunty yet?
<geophoenix>  ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso            20-Apr-2009 15:30
<geophoenix> its not ready
<c00p> yay 400kbps for me :)
<leohartx> i'll try dvd version this time
<miklcct> c00p: Which mirror do you use?
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone help me fix my screen resolution... i am on jaunty now and i am unable to get screen resolution. When i boot i get a message that i915 drivers not founds and that ubuntu is running in low graphics mode
<Guest95599> how are you guys getting 400 kbps?
<c00p> mirror.aarnet.edu.au :)
<c00p> I think anyways
<oobe> apt-get dist-upgrade doesnt do anything
<BUGabundo> oobe: $ update-manager -d
<BUGabundo> oobe: this is not Debian
<oobe> that doesnt do anything either
<PerryArmstrong> oobe; just follow the instructions here.. http://ossarchives.blogspot.com
<noqq> You people mean with $, sudo?
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone help me fix my screen resolution... i am on jaunty now and i am unable to get screen resolution. When i boot i get a message that i915 drivers not founds and that ubuntu is running in low graphics mode
<miklcct> I normally download ISOs from http://ftp.hostrino.com/pub/ubuntu/cdimage/ at about 10MB/s but there is no Jaunty.
<loomsen1> http://nl3.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/
<BUGabundo> noqq: NO SUDO for UM
<leohartx> miklcct: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone help me fix my screen resolution... i am on jaunty now and i am unable to get screen resolution. When i boot i get a message that i915 drivers not founds and that ubuntu is running in low graphics mode
<geophoenix> you have to w8 more to download it from mirrors
<td123> coming back when my cd dl's :d
<Guest72275> how are people getting 400 kbps for the download(of the RC) ?
<miklcct> Is there a mirror with Jaunty at speed more than 1MB/s?
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel libdrm-intel1
<geophoenix> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazxxxxxxxxDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<drinkycrow> does jaunty implement Linux Really Flexible Sound System 3000 Ultra Edition?
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; already installed
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: if it still wont work check if your driver got blacklisted maybe?
<ikonia> geophoenix: please stop that
<loomsen1> /etc/modprobe.d/
<loomsen1> and look around
<geophoenix> have to stop eating on my keyboard:P
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; can you check here..http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1115684
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; the problem started since 8.10 and its still existing in 9.04
<marcusdavidus> hello is me again
<RustAU> how can I remove the mounted disk links from the desktop?
<tucuna> It has been released!
<tucuna> anyone wants a torrent link?
<Guest72275> if i keep the beta updated... will i get all the fancy desktop stuff that is supposed to come with the full version of 9.04?
<leohartx> i knew :)
<marcusdavidus> anyone got problem with temporally slowdowns in video play ?
<tucuna> http://colonos.wordpress.com/2009/04/23/ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope-has-been-released-get-torrent-here/
<NTAuthority> who invented the 'indicator applet' - lol
<loomsen1> LOL
<dn4> why did marcusdavidus get banned?
<Guest72275> is this real?
<ikonia> dn4: don't worry about it
<fincan> lol change channel topic :)
<leohartx> this is amd 64 dvd version, there is no "rc" but i'll perform checksum before use it : ftp://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/dvd/20090421.3/jaunty-dvd-amd64.iso
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; hit on any solution??
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: still readin
<_g0tmi1k_> so its out?
<leohartx> i cant belive that final release had came on 21st
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; okk
<RustAU> out at http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/
<dn4> WTF
<_g0tmi1k_> not the RC?
<_g0tmi1k_> its final
<_g0tmi1k_> ?
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: guess the driver you specified is simply wrong, but i cant tell u as i dont have an intel
<RustAU> yes
<geophoenix> instead of hunting the link to download 9.04 , let's w8
<_g0tmi1k_> coooooool!
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; so how will i know that... i never got this problem in hardy
<_g0tmi1k_> ...
<_g0tmi1k_> but its out?
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: could you post your actual xorg.conf into the thread? that would be helpful
<miklcct> geophoenix: I'm urgent in getting a live CD to boot to modify my / partition.
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; sure in a second
<tucuna> geophoenix - why wait - just get the torrent and help distribute
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; done
<_g0tmi1k_> wheres the tortrent?
<miklcct> I want to get the CD in 2 minutes.
<_g0tmi1k_> torrent*?
<sandralade> i have the rc installed but flash plugin wasnt working
<geophoenix> miklcct: any Livecd can do that
<tucuna> _g0tmi1k_ - yes, it is out
<ikonia> dn4: please control your language, we know what WTF means and don't need to see it
<sandralade> so i uninstalled it and installed intrepid flash
<sandralade> is working fine
<sandralade> one problem left
<_g0tmi1k_> thanks for the torrent!
<_g0tmi1k_> ^^
<PerryArmstrong> isn't the final release not yet out. I still see only the RC
<_g0tmi1k_> going to dl it @ uni, then seed it at home!
<sandralade> runescape high detail crashes firefox
<bibstha> junty is out right?
<dn4> haha
<sandralade> in intrepid was working ok
<drinkycrow> anybody tried doom3 in jaunty yet?
<joaopinto> sandralade, have you filed a bug report about it ?
<bibstha> is Jaunty out already?
<bibstha> where can i know?
<sandralade> i read about the same bug
<sandralade> it wasnt solved
<sandralade> yet
<bibstha> http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ says its out pls where can i find about it?
<joaopinto> bibstha, read the topic
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: ?
<bibstha> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; ???
<tucuna> joaopinto - but that is outdated
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: Your driver line should read i810 rather than i915
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: try please
<joaopinto> tucuna, no it's not
<tucuna> yes it is
<bibstha> joaopinto, http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ says it is already
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; okk i'll try that..but i was told i915 is the updated version
<loomsen1> oh, well, possible
<loomsen1> as i said, i dont have an intel card
<Guest72275> :(
<Guest72275> i detest transmission
<Guest72275> takes forever to look up my port
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: but u should remove all these modelines if you did not create then yourself
<joaopinto> tucuna, bibstha , the release itself involves several announcements, web, irc, etc, the official announcement was not made yet, despite the final image being available already on some sources
<minimec> Guest72275: Deluge is your friend...
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: even if, you probably wont need them
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; then how will i get all those resolutions??
 * Guest72275 hugs Deluge then
<Guest72275> xD
<tucuna> joaopinto sounds like my grandfather or a priest - who cares?
<joaopinto> tucuna, if you dont care, just don't ask !
<naxa> hi all!
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; i might need 1024x768 and 1024x800.... these two modes are perfect for my XP
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: if your device is capable you'll get them, if not the moelines won't change it neither
<tucuna> i am not asking
<joaopinto> tucuna, so do not answer either
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; because of these problems i decided to get a new monitor and also a graphic card
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: this doesnt affect your XP if you have a dualboot sys
<loomsen1> yeah, i915 is a cpl of years old right
<minimec> PerryArmstrong: <ctrl><alt>F1, then login, 2.) sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg 3.) sudo killall gdm 4.) sudo gdm && exit That's what I would do. Like that Jaunty is choosing the driver for you.
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; no i just said that these resolutions look good with Xp and i suppose that it might work well with ubuntu
<Guest72275> whats more important
<syadow> why my amarok2 cant play mp3 ??
<Guest72275> the fact i have a sinus infection and have a quiz in math today
<Guest72275> or ubuntu
<ikonia> Guest72275: the first is offtopic - so I suggest dropping it
<Guest72275> it was a joke
<bibstha> joaopinto, woohoo.. thanks so its the official iso im guessing
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; so shouldn't i change the code from i915 to i810??
<minimec> syadow: I would add the medibuntu.org repo and then search for 'lame' in synaptic.
<ikonia> bibstha: its not
<ikonia> bibstha: wait for the announcment on the main page
<aboSamoor>  Hi, can you help me ? I want to download a podcast. Rhythmbox is not saving the files by their titles, banshee can not continue downloading [known bug] ?!
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: well if you say its updated... dunno
<loomsen1> then no ^^
<varanus> syadow: you should download the codecs, if you haven't done it already
<joaopinto> bibstha, it is likely to be the final iso, but until it's announced, you are not sure ;)
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1;  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  by running this i get back the same code which i got before changing it. This makes my screen resolution smaller
<nabilelisa> hi all - is there any difference between "installing the RC now and doing a software update later on today when the final version is released" and "waiting to install the final version"?  i'd think they would have the same result if i can get the RC to install correctly, but maybe somebody here knows otherwise?
<PerryArmstrong> and very difficult to look at the screen
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: this only generates a default config
<joaopinto> !beta | nabilelisa
<ubottu> nabilelisa: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<bibstha> joaopinto, humm considering the fact that its not released yet.. i guess it will still take 3-4 more hours?
<syadow> varanus, but my rythmbox can play ..... it tats meant i aldy download da codec or amarok2 got differnt codec?
<slytherin> minimec: lame is not mp3 decoder, it is encoder
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1;  okk then how do i come back to my GUI
<joaopinto> bibstha, no idea, the release can happen any time :)
<slytherin> syadow: does amarok use gstreamer as backend?
<nabilelisa> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: how? i didnt tell u to run that! i never tell anyone to run that...
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: hold on a minute
<loomsen1> i'm writing a minimal xorg.conf for ya
<minimec> slytherin: yeah, I have seen that now. I thought it does both
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1;  okk
<Rods_Tiger> before Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.04 gets released, could someone check the dialogue box when you press the 'power' icon in the bottom right of the screen, and confirm that the 'quit session' dialogue box has an entry for 'restart' that makes absolutely no sense whatsoever?
<syadow> slytherin, i dont know
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: could u run lspci | grep -i video please
<loomsen1> just to make sure your bus id is correct
<Rods_Tiger> the 'quit' icon I mean, not the 'power' icon.
<sandralade> my first linux distro was fc 3 lol
<BUGabundo> back after power failuer
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: ...
<BUGabundo> let me check release party
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1;  no output
<minimec> PerryArmstrong: Its lspci |grep VGA  ;)
<loomsen1> minimec: :)
<loomsen1> minimec: thx
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1;  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<PerryArmstrong> minimec; thanks
<minimec> np
<sandralade> whats the indicator applet used for on rc?
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: answered to your thread
<bibstha> everyone is pming with their blog links
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1;  i'll check it
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: checked blacklists too and didnt find i915
<loomsen1> so... should be fine
<mib_y0kega> question for kubuntu users does KOPETE support webcam chat on msn and yahoo msgr ?
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1;  so i should replace the code with this code and then restart
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: and replace your current, if you want make a backup, but dont simply add this to the end
<loomsen1> ^^
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1;  sure
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: my synaptic shows intel as the driver
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; so what does that indicate??
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: its either i810 or intel
<td123> aww yeah, just got ubuntu i386 desktop cd :D
<TychoQuad> My 3G modem is no longer identified by the network manager whenever I plug it in in Jaunty. it sees it if it's plugged in when I boot the computer, but if i disconnect it, it's lost until next boot. anyone have any ideas?
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: the driverline
<td123> have there been any problems with 9.04 yet?
<s_spiff> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; so i should try both options and see the result??
<s_spiff> anyone upgrading?
<loomsen1> yes, in the one i posted i issued i915
<loomsen1> as you said
<s_spiff> or recently upgraded?
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: but there is no such driver installed
<mib_y0kega> question for kubuntu users does KOPETE support webcam chat on msn and yahoo msgr ?
<sandralade> release candidate here
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: try with intel as the driver first
<sponzor> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/9.04/ <--- this is still beta?
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: if it fails, take i 810
<s_spiff> sponzor: i think everything 9.04 is now in RC stage
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; okk then
<s_spiff> sandralade: no breakage issues right?
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; i am restarting
<loomsen1> gl
<td123> no, everything is out
<td123> it doesn't say anything like alpha beta rc in the name for a reason
<incorrect> i see the .iso out!
<the_eraser> hey is jabber.org down i cant connect.
<incorrect> the download page has changed
<sandralade> wheres the iso to find?
<BUGabundo> sandralade: releases.u.c
<incorrect> http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/ubuntu-releases/9.04/
<thewrath> is jaunty out?
<incorrect> looks like its out
<incorrect> check that mirror
<incorrect> party!
<loomsen1> the_eraser: i can acess jabber
<BUGabundo> thewrath: officially NO
<the_eraser> 2:(
<thewrath> BUGabundo:  okay bc it does not say release canaddate anymore
<thewrath> BUGabundo: how can the iso for intel x86 be between 600 & 700 mb
<mib_y0kega> this means it will be updating main page any min now
<thewrath> http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ does not say RC
<loomsen1> thewrath: common size for a desktop install cd
<thewrath> BUGabundo:  how big is the ISO
<thewrath> loomsen1: when i got the RC it was like 4gb
<gardrell> out?
<whattey> ye it is
<the_eraser> loomsen1:
<the_eraser> loomsen1: Error resolving jabber.org:
<the_eraser> Temporary failure in name resolution
<loomsen1> thewrath: maybe you chose the dvd instead of the cd version
<loomsen1> o.O
<cavaradossi> i have the beta 9.04 with all updates
<cavaradossi> do i have to download the iso?
<thewrath> loomsen1: i downloaded it from this : http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<loomsen1> the_eraser: http://pastebin.com/m8e2dbb2
<thewrath> loomsen1: i should be able to install it as a inwodws app right
<the_eraser> hmm
<joaopinto> !beta | cavaradossi
<ubottu> cavaradossi: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<loomsen1> thewrath: i dont know buddy, dont have any clue bout windows installs
<thewrath> loomsen1: okay
<BUGabundo> QUESTION any one with fresh install can u please pastebin your sources.list ?
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: wb
<sandralade> ok ill do that
<holdenss> http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/   no RC there anymore
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; when i tried intel it got my screen smaller...nearly half the size of monitor
<Cugel> They'll wait till all mirrors are updated.
<aguitel> dates of iso images are abril 20
<thewrath> wait till all mirrors are updated for waht Cugel
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: i810 didnt work neither?
<td123> I already dled the final iso
<td123> works great
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; when i tried i810 it got it the same way as it was with when i tired with i915
<loomsen1> :(
<PerryArmstrong> now i get only 1 error before login screen
<holdenss> thanks
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: which is?
<Cugel> They will wait with the announcement of 9.04.
<freakabcd> PerryArmstrong, just got back again. There are 2 drivers for intel chipsets: i810 (old) and intel (new)
 * incorrect wonders when 9.10 will be out
<ikonia> incorrect: don't be silly please
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; The following error was encountered: you need to update your configuration to sole this   (EE) No devices detected
<incorrect> sorry i couldn' help it ikonia
<frk2> incorrect on 9/10 ?
<frk2> haha
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; and i am running Ubuntu in low graphics mode
<BUGabundo> QUESTION any one with fresh install can u please pastebin your sources.list ?
<PerryArmstrong> freakabcd; got back in the sense??
<freakabcd> the new intel driver in its current release and form *might* not be suitable for older chipsets (like mine, 855GM and maybe even yours!). In this case the Xorg people recommend you use i810
<PerryArmstrong> freakabcd; and whats the new one??
<loomsen1> freakabcd: passing this one to u ^^
<minimec> PerryArmstrong: Again... what if you just did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ...
<loomsen1> minimec: STOP IT!
<ulng> please can someone tell me where the correct forum/chan is to ask the question "What time will Ubuntu 9.04 be released officially?"
<PerryArmstrong> minimec; it shrinks my screen to half my monitor size
<freakabcd> PerryArmstrong, What exactly is the problem? The display resolution on your laptop not the right one? I assume you have posted your xorg.conf file somewhere on pastebin?
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: minimec: it just drops you back to default
<Cugel> ulng: here, of course.
<ulng> :) Cugel
<loomsen1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7125153#post7125153
<loomsen1> @ freakabcd
<the_eraser> the torrents are 23 april means its realesed?
<freakabcd> thanks loomsen1. I will take a look now
<PerryArmstrong> freakabcd; its pc not lappy
<PerryArmstrong> freakabcd; i posted it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7125052#post7125052
<ulng> so does anyone know when it's going to be released officially?
<sponzor> in 3 ours
<ulng> thanks sponzor
<sponzor> i m joking i dont know :P
<freakabcd> PerryArmstrong, does not matter. i remember you mentioned 945G/GZ as your chipset. Xorg driver i810 supports this chipset. And so does the updated and 'newer' intel driver
<sponzor> it should be soon becose the mirrors dont show rc anymore
<PerryArmstrong> freakabcd; but then i still get that message
<PerryArmstrong>  The following error was encountered: you need to update your configuration to sole this   (EE) No devices detected
<PerryArmstrong> freakabcd, loomsen1, minimec; just something that i noticed.... i have a shotcut to screen resolution on my panel and i see the message "Unknown" and "Rotation not supported
<vistakiller> ZzzzZZzzZZzZZzzZZ
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: what if you simply comment out the BusID line and try again?
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; hey where can i post my screenshot??
<freakabcd> PerryArmstrong, that is very suspect. Intel chips (rather the intel) drivers are the first ones to add support (and really good one at that) for rotation. Infact XrandR from keithp was built up from the intel driver he was working on
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: i like shutter
<wlodi> http://www.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; whats the link
<TychoQuad> My 3G modem is no longer identified by the network manager whenever I plug it in in Jaunty. it sees it if it's plugged in when I boot the computer, but if i disconnect it, it's lost until next boot. anyone have any ideas?
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: heres the sources.list entry:
<freakabcd> PerryArmstrong, ls -l /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/i*
<AlleyKat> is it out in the update channel?
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1:???
<AlleyKat> 'it' being 9.04 :)
<freakabcd> Does that ^^^^ show intel_drv.so and i915_drv.so ?
<slayton> AlleyKat, do you like de-horning Unicorns?
<loomsen1> http://pastebin.com/m43fb3e20
<AlleyKat> uh
<AlleyKat> not being a virgin I doubt I could catch one :P
<PerryArmstrong> freakabcd; http://paste.ubuntu.com/156465/
<slayton> AlleyKat, read the channel topic
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1:i didnt follow what you said
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: http://pastebin.com/m43fb3e20
<BonezAU> any update on when the release will come out?
<freakabcd> PerryArmstrong, i don;t see i915_drv.so in there so you cannot have Driver "i915" in your xorg.conf
<freakabcd> edit it and make it i180
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: thats the sources.list for shutter
<AlleyKat> and no doubt that Q is asked a million times a day :) its just that the day of the RC I updated, and hmm I guess I was a few hours early... tok an hour...
<AlleyKat> need better line I know
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1:i forgot to say that i changed it just now to i810 and its the same
<AlleyKat> mebbe I'll just wait and try tomorrow
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: yes, you mentioned
<PerryArmstrong> freakabcd:i forgot to say that i changed it just now to i810 and its the same
<freakabcd> can you post the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1:sorry i mistyped the message to you.. it was for freakabcd
<AlleyKat> I just hope for something fixing my dual screen problem
<incorrect> while installing 9.04 i was dismayed to see that the installed took over 5 minutes, can we should aim in future to have the installed done in around 30 seconds
<freakabcd> PerryArmstrong, it is ok. I am paying attention :)
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: ^^ thought so
<PerryArmstrong> incorrect; i took me 2 days
<incorrect> d'oh
<freakabcd> AlleyKat, what graphics card?
<PerryArmstrong> incorrect; my download speed is 12kbps....so took 2 days
<AlleyKat> radeon HD 3600
<incorrect> PerryArmstrong, my pxe boot takes around 7 mins to build me a fully working system dropping on my custom config
<loomsen1> freakabcd: PerryArmstrong basically you're doing the same we already did , and this is really strange
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1: ya... and i already did this 5 times before
<incorrect> PerryArmstrong, i would install faster if you weren't hanging around on irc using up your bandwidth
<perlsyntax> when is ubuntu 9.04 is going to  be for download?
<freakabcd> AlleyKat, last I heard, the ATI folk got their act together. I must have misheard if you've been having problems with just dual screen setups
<incorrect> perlsyntax, it already is
<incorrect> just not offically
<perlsyntax> what the link?
<AlleyKat> runs fine on screen 1, but lists too low hz speeds for screen 2... the 2 screens are exactly same type
<PerryArmstrong> incorrect; while the upgrade took place i didnt take up any bandwith for other purposes
<perlsyntax> incorrect do you know the link?
<BonezAU> looks like the final release is out?
<perlsyntax> but where
<incorrect> perlsyntax, try looking at the dir structure of the mirrors
<AlleyKat> it ran fine on b2, but after updating to b4, screen 2 began flickering
<BonezAU> torrents
<xukun> perlsyntax, http://www.releases.ubuntu.com/
<AlleyKat> and the system became choppy
<incorrect> BonezAU, it has been for ages
<perlsyntax> thanks
<freakabcd> AlleyKat, b2..b4.. I don;t comprehend that unfortunately. Are these betas?
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; where can i post my screenshot
<perlsyntax> i was looking on the main site
<AlleyKat> yep
<freakabcd> PerryArmstrong, imageshack.us
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<perlsyntax> but didn't see it
<BonezAU> incorrect: so the final release is available via torrent only at this point in time?
<freakabcd> perlsyntax, huh? click on the releases folder and there you have it
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: did u install shutter? after you took the shot click screenshot-->upload
<loomsen1> and chose one
<perlsyntax> ok
<incorrect> BonezAU, http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/ubuntu-releases/9.04/
<joaopinto> BonezAU, officially the final releas is not available in anywhere
<perlsyntax> thanks
<incorrect> apart from on that mirror
<AlleyKat> I'll just wait a few days, then update and get back here for help resetting screen settings :) thx freakabcd
<darthanubis> There has only been one update since release candidate. Why every six months do ppl have a fetish with downloading, and jamming up the servers, to get the disc label "final". An apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade will suffice.
<perlsyntax> so that the stable one then
<freakabcd> AlleyKat, perhaps best to ask for help also (simultaneously?) in #xorg
<perlsyntax> :)
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1, freakabcd; http://img5.imageshack.us/content.php?page=done&l=img5/513/screenshotmfl.png
<BonezAU> incorrect: thanks... but any idea why that mirror only?
<incorrect> BonezAU, there are other mirrors
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; i didnt find shutter in my repos
<AlleyKat> afterall my win setup runs perfectly, its just that I'm a bit anxious to get a just as perfect setup in ubuntu and begin using that more permanently.. ok thx, good advice
<freakabcd> PerryArmstrong, Thsi is after you changed the xorg.conf file and put i180 in the Driver line?
<loomsen1> i posted the link to the sources twice...
<loomsen1> http://pastebin.com/m43fb3e20
<freakabcd> PerryArmstrong, not to be pedantic, but you did restart X right?
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1,freakabcd; it was before and after
<JPSman> HA, so since all the servers are getting dos, where can I find a reliable torrent of the RC?
<PerryArmstrong> freakabcd; actually i dont know whats X though i heard i many times and i dont know how to restart it... anyways i logged out for doing this
<BluesKaj> darthanubis, the servers aren't allowing network upgrades yet , altho one can DL torrent, ftp etc images
<freakabcd> PerryArmstrong, Ctrl-Alt-Backspace. make sure you save any docos or other work you were doing and close applications also before doing that key combo
<loomsen1> freakabcd: wont work
<freakabcd> loomsen1, huh?
<ienorand> freakabcd: dontzap...
<freakabcd> loomsen1, did canonical remove that from Xorg code?
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: X is what differences the ttys from your desktop environment, X binds input and output devices together
<ienorand> Possibly alt+sysreq+K will work
<loomsen1> and creates a more than BIOS
<darthanubis> BluesKaj, I just updated and got the newer firefox. I was not talking about 8.10-9.04 but an update from a pre-release 9.04
<loomsen1> BIOS= basic input output system
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; freakabcd; ya it sisnt work when i pressed the keys
<frybye> Hi - I have a fully- updated 9.04 that was a beta a bit back - and the brasero seems to be still held back?
<ienorand> frybye: install via synaptic?
<frybye> ok...
<Cougarten> hi, this seems o be a bug: I can check "import profiles" on install even if those are an the partition I will format. The profiles where not imoprted and are lost now. (I had a backup of home, others may have none)
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; freakabcd; this problem existed more than 4 months
<loomsen1> erm, PerryArmstrong
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; freakabcd; i tried many ways...didnt work out
<frybye> ienorand: synaptic says it is installed.. but I find it nowhere in the gui??
<loomsen1> do u use a netbook?
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; whats a netbook
<frybye> and the update manager gui shows it as held back...?
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: a subnotebook
<mvo> frybye: its a known bug, will get fixed via a update right after release. its still haveing the old brasero
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1;never heard of
<mvo> frybye: just start update-manager and it should offer you the latest brasero
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: nevermind, u said u have a desktop pc right
<freakabcd> PerryArmstrong, out of curiosity; what are those CG video tutorials you have there on your desktop?
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; ya
<PerryArmstrong> freakabcd; i have Computer Graphics subject in my semester. I am a CS student...
<x3cion> Why does my kde update notifier show "5 software updates are available" even if there's none?
<frybye> I marked brasero for an update in synaptic and it seems to hvae worked...
<PerryArmstrong> freakabcd; CG is computer graphics...
<PerryArmstrong> freakabcd; i made lots of downloads this week and i have my sem exams...so i didnt find time to rearrange and clean my desktop
<_kal_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<_kal_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<_kal_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<_kal_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<_kal_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<mvo> frybye: yeah, its just a transient issue, everyone will get it with the next update-manager run, its just a bit of a glitch not a real bug
<freakabcd> PerryArmstrong, yes I knwo what CG is. I meant what tutorials are they? they are of lectures of the concepts/programming of CG (or) tutorials utilising certain programs (such as maya, 3dsmax,blender,etc.) ?
<mvo> (well, its a real bug, but not a serious one)
<Nikola94> I would rather wait for it to OFFICIALLY come
<Cougarten> I can check "import profiles" on install even if those are an the partition I will format. The profiles where not imoprted and are lost now.
<JPSman> hahhahahaha awesome.  But i'll wait for the torrent.  Anyone have a link???
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong:
<PerryArmstrong> freakabcd; concepts.. you can get the video tutorials of many subjects at nptel.iitm.ac.in
<Nikola94> it is NOT out YET!!!!!1
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; yes
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: just found this
<|ns|nR8> how long till its official and all the repos go down
<loomsen1> /usr/share/bug/xserver-xorg-video-intel/script
<freakabcd> PerryArmstrong, ok. i just wanted to know what the videos were of. I've seen way too many of them
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: try and run it maybe, can hardly get worse...
<freakabcd> |ns|nR8, all the repos 'go down' ?
<danbhfive> |ns|nR8: the servers are already starting to distribute partial images.
<|ns|nR8> there cool
<cousteau> jaunty has just freezed
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; what do i do with that??
<loomsen1> run it
<loomsen1> if you have it
<Nikola94> cousteau: ofcourse, since you use illegal download link
<|ns|nR8> they usually get a good hammering freakabcd
<freakabcd> |ns|nR8, they're in that process right now
<|ns|nR8> lots go down..not all
<cousteau> I mean, it's not responding
<freakabcd> they don't go down. the link's become congested or the response is slow due to the load
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; ??
<Raylz> do we have any date for the release?
<Nikola94> Ya
<Nikola94> Today
<Raylz> ye, when
<cousteau> it doesn't respond to REISUB
<X-TaZ> 8 minuts remaining .. :)
<Nikola94> Let me tell you the rules
<minimec> cousteau: I also have that problem with a ati9600 mobility + compiz + more than 4 WIndows open. Then I have a great risk for a complete system freeze.
<|ns|nR8> hehe
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: do you have such a file on your pc? cd /usr/share/bug/xserver-xorg-video-intel/
<freakabcd> Raylz, if you want to know when the official announcement will arrive, then we have no clue. if you want the isos, you can grab them at the usual place(s)
<Nikola94> 1. if it isn't released now, it will be released in 1 hour 2. look at rule number 1.
<cousteau> in fact, this is a laptop so I'm not sure if the sysrq key works
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: sudo chmod +x && ./script
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; i have that directory
<frybye> remind me of the #name for the releaseparty please?
<Raylz> freakabcd: are they rc isos or finished images?
<cousteau> neither Ctrl Alt F1 nor Ctrl Alt BkSp
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: sudo chmod +x script && ./script
<freakabcd> Raylz, final images. cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/releases <- check for yourself
<Raylz> freakabcd: ty
<freakabcd> ofcourse, use your closest/local mirror
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; this is the output: ./script: 15: 3: Bad file descriptor
<Nikola94> wait for the official announcment...
<danbhfive> cousteau: how to you press the sysreq key?  C-PrintScreen?
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: if you type pwd you get that directory? if so
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; how do i run this??
<PerryArmstrong> /usr/share/bug/xserver-xorg-video-intel/script
<cousteau> danbhfive: Fn+del
<Raylz> freakabcd: it was http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/release/ though :)
<Raylz> ty
<loomsen1> o.O
<cousteau> the del key has a sysrq written on it
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen; oshan@roshan:/usr/share/bug/xserver-xorg-video-intel$ pwd
<PerryArmstrong> /usr/share/bug/xserver-xorg-video-intel
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: is what pwd shows?
<loomsen1> ok
<freakabcd> cousteau, Fn+sysrq key
<PerryArmstrong> yes
<danbhfive> cousteau: hm, I guess its different for different keyboards
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong:
<freakabcd> that is sysrq. now press whatever else you need to along with that
<loomsen1> ls -alh
<cousteau> I have also tried Fn+prt scr, Fn+alt+prt scr...
<freakabcd> cousteau, what do you want to press? i mean what combo? sysrq+... ?
<underjjjjj> is it being released today or not?
<loomsen1> no man
<Nikola94> It will be
<cousteau> freakabcd: reisub
<Nikola94> !outyet
<ubottu> Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<freakabcd> reisub ?
<Nikola94> Guess not
<loomsen1> just a late !st aprl joke
<Cougarten> underjjjjj: just install it, it will update as soon at it is final
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; http://paste.ubuntu.com/156479/
<Nikola94> lol, maybe
<underjjjjj> what you mean no predetermined time. the release date is 23rd april
<loomsen1> last year maybe
<loomsen1> nothin new today
<dekkong> :P
<minimec> freakabcd: raising elephants is so utterly boring reisub!
<freakabcd> cousteau, if you mean you want to type out 'busier' holding the sysrq key, its not going to work on your laptop keyboard. cos 'i' and 'u' keys are numpad when Fn key is pressed.
<freakabcd> is it reisub or busier?
<loomsen1> kreisub
<BluesKaj> underjjjjj, the image iso is already available http://rs.releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/
<cousteau> anyway, I've tried SysRq+B; that should reboot the PC
<cousteau> and SysRq+RB
<omer> yeah i see the release has been available http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: i'm sorry, i dont have any clue how i could help you there o.o
<freakabcd> PerryArmstrong, mate. you're going to have better luck in #xorg with your issue. just hope that not all of them are sleeping at the same time :)
<cousteau> I think it's a linux problem; I also had the same problem with a desktop pc
<freakabcd> cousteau, what is a linux problem?
<cousteau> or a similar one, can't remember
<PerryArmstrong> freakabcd; already tried there with no success
<AlexFera> If i have already ubuntu 9.04 RC, is there any need to reinstall ubuntu 9.04 final release?
<cousteau> the not working SysR1q
<ienorand> only sysrq+b is a bad idea, kinda like ripping power pug out of running computer...
<freakabcd> i still don;t know what you want to do. i mean eventually; i.e. the reason for sysrq+...
<cousteau> AlexFera: no, it will update automatically
<AlexFera> ok
<freakabcd> cousteau, you do realize you need to have Alt pressed as well, right
<freakabcd> ?
<joaopinto> !beta | AlexFera
<ubottu> AlexFera: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<freakabcd> cousteau, Alt+SysRq+b and say bye bye before.
<cousteau> ienorand: it's a good idea for testing if SysRq works
<cousteau> and it doesn't
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1,freakabcd; i guess i'll leave
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1,freakabcd; no positive outcomes as of now
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: sorry buddy
<cousteau> I'm gonna reboot using the button and check if REISUB works with an unfreezed system
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: gl with that
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; no probs
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; ya thanks
<PerryArmstrong> bye
<cousteau> ok, the button did work
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: yw, l8r
<freakabcd> PerryArmstrong, i want to try out JJ on my laptop to see if I have any issues. and I am on the ancient 855GM chipset
<cousteau> I didn't have to remove the charger and battery
<PerryArmstrong> freakabcd; whats JJ
<freakabcd> Jaunty Jackalope
<freakabcd> Next one is ofcourse KK
<BluesKaj> I guess we north american network upgraders have to wait for the sun to cross the international dateline before we get any service :)
 * BluesKaj goes back to bed
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1,freakabcd; and i suppose its better i buy a new monitor...this is an old one which i have...and i am getting a graphic card too.. which one is best for both Ubuntu and windows
<freakabcd> Sun don;t cross international dateline. Oracle already did: select * from Sun
<freakabcd> :)
<ulng> first alpha release of 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is supposed to be May 14th
<loomsen1> lol freak
<loomsen1> ^
<W8TAH> BluesKaj: i dont know - im in north america and ive gotten all my updates -- im fully running 9.04 -- works sweet
<SwedeMike> plenty of people downloading via bittorrent already, anyway
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: i like my nvidia in the meanwhile
<cousteau> aargh!! I accidentally pressed and holded the Print Screen key
<SwedeMike> I'm seeding 50 megabit/s
<ienorand> cousteau: ^^
<BluesKaj> W8TAH, did you get an update this morning ?
<cousteau> and hundreds of screenshot windows have appeared
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: and actually i'm at least not upset with their releases, so...
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; is there any configuration no's to it like your monitor or motherboard
<W8TAH> BluesKaj: ya
<BluesKaj> main server?
<W8TAH> BluesKaj: dunno - which ever is the default
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: pardon? you mean if i lack support for sth? no actually not
<W8TAH> BluesKaj: had 4 security updates waiting when i got here this morning
<BluesKaj> the server depends on your area/location
<freakabcd> W8TAH, default would be your local mirror
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: i dont have a hdmi out so i cant check that
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; sth??
<W8TAH> oh - -ok - then i guess its the cleveland ohio area
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: something
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; hdmi??
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: if you dont know what it is you prlly wont miss it
<ienorand> cousteau: turn on group windows in panel and close group...
<cousteau> hmm... Fn+prtscr == Fn+sysrq... weird
<freakabcd> loomsen1, yo man. why you talking about hdmi to us lowly intel folk?
<freakabcd> hehe
<loomsen1> lol
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; i didnt get you
<cousteau> ienorand: never mind, I clicked several times on the Cancel button until it stopped
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: did u ask if theres anything i'd like to run but am not able? then no
<ienorand> cousteau: Yea, I have that as well, seems kernel ignores fn-keys or something
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: but i have a notebook
<cousteau> I hate laptops
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: so, maybe i'm not the proper one to ask ^^
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; okk
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; i have been working on ubuntu since a year...and i reported maybe 3 bugs...
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; and i wish to be a core devloper...though i dont know any coding for ubuntu..
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; any idea
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; i checked the wiki...its a bit crap
<freakabcd> PerryArmstrong, don;t fret right away. It will take a long time.
<matisse> hi
<nandemonai> Hi guys.
<freakabcd> and everyone was a noob when they started. so no need to feel bad
<matisse> how do I upgrade from 8.10 to 9.x ?
<loomsen1> http://linux.die.net/abs-guide/
<nandemonai> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ <- Are the torrents here for the final?
<PerryArmstrong> freakabcd; not anymore since i wanted to get badly into developing..
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: maybe a nice start
<freakabcd> there are lots of meanings for 'developing' though
<nandemonai> I wanna help out by seeding :D
<PerryArmstrong> freakabcd; not exactly...but then what i meant is...how should i go about
<nandemonai> (Been on Jaunty since beta).
<joaopinto> nandemonai, there is no final version until there is an announcement
<drone1> seed it
<freakabcd> nandemonai, grab the torrent and get the iso and then seed
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: http://linux.die.net/abs-guide/
<nandemonai> Ah ok so the torrents there are for the RC?
<freakabcd> nandemonai, torrents are there for the final release
<nandemonai> I'm a lil confused because it doesn't say rc.
<PerryArmstrong> freakabcd; i meant it as be one of the persons responsible for coding in ubuntu. ;loomsen1
<victim> I recently updated to a Jaunty RC will I have to do something special whenever 9.10 is released?
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: then try and contact the guys over at debian maybe
<nandemonai> victim: Just keep updating ;)
<victim> thanks :)
<freakabcd> PerryArmstrong, then you have a lot to learn. Sure there is coding going on for the linux distribution called 'ubuntu', but the amount of coding that goes into this, compared witht he coding that goes on for the applications is (frankly) almost nothing
<alex2> jaunty is not rlsed ? :-O
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; how frequent does the kernel et updated...is it as crazy as people like me waiting for an ubuntu release
<SwedeMike> there are plenty of mirrors that are still fast anyway, I had no problem getting 10 megabytes/s from my not so local mirror (10ms away)
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: well, no ^^
<PerryArmstrong> freakabcd; ohhh yes...i am aware of that
<victim> will Jaunty ever be released? Isn't Jaunty the pre release code name for 9.10 or am I being pedantic?
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; okk but then i suppose its the kernel which plays more important role than a release
<Light-> no thats Karmic Koala
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; okk but then i suppose its the kernel which plays more important role than a distro release
<SwedeMike> victim: you're confusing it with "sid" in debian.
 * victim lols at himself
<victim> 9.04*
<alex2> 23.4 is now where it will be officialy ? :P
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; i have unix in this sem...so i do know some commands....i just checked that link
<victim> SwedeMike: I probably am, I've tried many distro and they all have excellent naming conventions
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: http://git.kernel.org/
<freakabcd> PerryArmstrong, if you want to get into kernel devel, then I strongly recommend reading LDD and hanging around #kernelnewbies(on oftc, not here)
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; whats LDD
<loomsen1> #2
<freakabcd> many of the prominent kernel devs hang out in that channel
<ernstp> can anyone start eclipse 3.4 on jaunty?
<ernstp> or eclipse at all?
<freakabcd> PerryArmstrong, Linux Driver Development. Its a book. freely available!
<ernstp> thinking that todays security update of firefox broke it
<joaopinto> ernstp, are you using sun's java ? the last time I have checked eclipse was only running fine with sun's jre
<PerryArmstrong> freeakabcd; or is it Linux Device Drivers
<freakabcd> joaopinto, eclipse seems to work fine with openjdk
<freakabcd> PerryArmstrong, didn;t I say that? oh wait what did I say?
<joaopinto> ah ok
<freakabcd> lol, i made a mistake with ldd, first time its happened! must be getting sleepy
<PerryArmstrong> freeakabcd,loomsen1; is the kernel same for both rpm and debian
<PerryArmstrong> freeakabcd,loomsen1; is the kernel same for both rpm based and debian based
<PerryArmstrong> lol
<ernstp> joaopinto: yes. it's been running fine for a week but today it stopped working
<freakabcd> PerryArmstrong, yes. it is the same kernel. maybe a different release and maybe with different patches, but essentilly the same kernel
<PerryArmstrong> freakabcd; whats a patch
<joaopinto> ernstp, that's odd, firefox should not touch the jre package
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: a file which specifies which lines of another file shall be replaced
<ernstp> joaopinto: eclipse uses swt which uses xulrunner
<loomsen1> and against what
<nandemonai> Alrighty guys, it's been fun. Seeya when the beta for 9.10 comes out ;)
<loomsen1> lol
<freakabcd> PerryArmstrong, a patch is a 'fix' essentially some code that fixes a bug or makes some new functionality in existing code
<loomsen1> l8r
<PerryArmstrong> freakabcd; ohkk....
<PerryArmstrong> freakabcd; i always wonder where does free software and open source developers get their income....i was really baffled when one of my juniors asked this when he asked me this when i took a seminar on FSF and OSS
<J-_> "USB Startup Disk Creator" Will that let me install Ubuntu from USB once I get an image on the usb drive?
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: well, there are different ways to gain money even with free software
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; how???
<freakabcd> PerryArmstrong, developing software is like any other job. companies pay for development.
<PerryArmstrong> take example of ubuntu...who pays them
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: like some might be paid hardware developer, and just code OSapps for fun
<td123> PerryArmstrong: shuttleworth
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: or maybe ur box asks u for alittle script to do whatever
<freakabcd> for example many of the people working with Xorg (the display system you use) are paid by the graphics card manufacturers (such as intel, nvidia, ati) or other companies that have a vested interest in the technology
<PerryArmstrong> td123; whats that
<rski> PerryArmstrong: a debian developer and millionare
<PerryArmstrong> loomsen1; so i pay for whoever writes that script
<rski> who quit debian went to space and started ubuntu
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: and you think that if you distribute your base source you might profit l8r on from some source added by others
<freakabcd> PerryArmstrong, td123 meant Mark Shuttleworth. look him up on wikipedia
<rski> he puts money in ubuntu via cannonical
<td123> PerryArmstrong: you don't know who shuttleworth is and you're in ubuntu? hah, that's funny, now cut the crap out :P
<rski> PerryArmstrong: wikipedia is a good source of information about mark shuttleworth
<loomsen1> td123: well, as long as steve wozniak is known.^^
<freakabcd> td123, he is a new user. so maybe he doesn;t know!
<PerryArmstrong> td123; founder of Ubuntu??
<freakabcd> loomsen1, the other 'fake' steve eclipses the Real(tm) Steve (Wozniak) most of the time :(
<loomsen1> freakabcd: sad and true, but maybe woz doesn't mind, or even enjoys?
<RandumKiwi> Hey, is anyone else having trouble burning the Jaunty release to disc?
<freakabcd> perhaps. I've always felt the Real Steve did Real work! while the fake steve did most of the 'faking' :)
<PerryArmstrong> one thing...why do companies pay for a free software and OSS when its given free
<loomsen1> freakabcd: at least he looks as if he was off his feed ^^
<RandumKiwi> in particular, the 64bit desktop edition
<RandumKiwi> tried from 2 different sources, neither worked.
<_Fauchi95_> Hello! When I want install 9.04 the installer stands by loading the partitions manager. I have used the alternate cd too, but it is the same
<drone1> software is free tech support is not
<rski> RandumKiwi: sure because it's not out yet
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: well, most commercial liinux distros don't sell the sofzware but the support & maintainance
<Cougarten> whats best to run windows inside of linux?
<freakabcd> PerryArmstrong, perhaps you want to read ESR's book
<drone1> yep
<RandumKiwi> rski: .. are you telling me the images are designed to fail?
<drone1> lol
<rski> gotunandan: try virtualbox if you have a windows license. else use wine
<rski> RandumKiwi: im saying it's not out yet
<PerryArmstrong> freakabcd; where do i et that book??
<Cougarten> virtualbox thx
<drone1> maybe they used proprietary software to make the images thats why theyre crappy
<freakabcd> in your local library perhaps?
<loomsen1> (whispers there are virtual box images for download available too out there )
<RandumKiwi> rski: ok, well, I've used this link, plus the same package on another server: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<rski> so did the md5sum match?
<RandumKiwi> yes
<RandumKiwi> both failed at 82%
<rski> how does it fail
<RandumKiwi> http://rafb.net/p/SBZA7u85.html
<drone1> that image is for amd64 architecture
<loomsen1> http://helpdesklive.info/download/VirtualBox%20VDI%20free%20images.html
<freakabcd> PerryArmstrong, if you don;t mind reading from screen: http://www.catb.org/~esr/writings/cathedral-bazaar/cathedral-bazaar/
<loomsen1> google will open even more doors, i'm sure
<drone1> is there a pdf for cathedral bazaar?
<RandumKiwi> rski: I've tried 4 discs, 2 downloads from different mirrors.
<rski> RandumKiwi: looks like fault discs to me, could be a k3b bug also
<freakabcd> I'm not sure. Maybe
<rski> Errno: 5 (Input/output error), write_g1 scsi sendcmd: no error
<RandumKiwi> rski: oh, also 2 different burners.
<RandumKiwi> burner programs*
<RandumKiwi> not burners themselves though :/
<drone1> they used nero to burn make the image <.<
<X-TaZ> Have you checked ou md5 ?..
<RandumKiwi> yep
<X-TaZ> burnt at low speed ?
<drone1> remove the burn word
<RandumKiwi> rski: yes
<RandumKiwi> X-TaZ, i mean
<PerryArmstrong> freakabcd; i'll check that out
<freakabcd> drone1, http://webyes.com.br/wp-content/uploads/ebooks/book_cathedral_bazaar.pdf   (or)   http://www.si.umich.edu/~rfrost/courses/SI110/readings/IntellecProp/Cathedral-Bazaar.pdf
<drone1> use the default cd/dvd creator
<freakabcd> PerryArmstrong, ^^^ if you want the pdf
<drone1> thanks freakabcd
<PerryArmstrong> freakabcd; ya i want pdf...and whats the ESR you mentioned
<freakabcd> Eric S. Raymond
<drone1> ESR omg
<PerryArmstrong> are you all users of ubuntuforums
<freakabcd> thats the guy;s name :)
<drone1> he said it
<drone1> eric is great
<freakabcd> nope. I have never registered there. but I occasionally look there for some info
<drone1> open source advocate
<rski> sure i visit the forums sometimes
<freakabcd> hes the one without a beard. If you want beard, you want RMS -> Richard M. Stallman
<PerryArmstrong> here's another thread of mine read it and answer in the forum itself as i am leaving now
<ernstp> yeah, the xulrunner update breaks eclipse 3.4
<freakabcd> mwahahaha
<PerryArmstrong> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1132791
<drone1> lol
<PerryArmstrong> here's another thread of mine read it and answer in the forum itself as i am leaving now http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1132791
<loomsen1> PerryArmstrong: lately i havent been active 2 much
<PerryArmstrong> you guys just add me as friend in the forums;;will keep in touch...
<RandumKiwi> rski: I'm trying another cd burner npw
<RandumKiwi> now*
<PerryArmstrong> freakabcd; whats ESR
<rski> ok
<freakabcd> Eric S. Raymond. I just told you!
<PerryArmstrong> freakabcd; and the pdf you mentioned
<PerryArmstrong> okk
<Tecna> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Jaunty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseParties
<freakabcd> thats the book he wrote. explaining the concept(s) of opensource, etc.
<drone1> freakabcd: thanks for the pdf's
<drone1> brb
<freakabcd> no worries dROg
<freakabcd> drone1,
<freakabcd> heh
<drone1> i will be Salajadin later
<Tecna> #ubuntu-release-party
<drone1> i am drone1 when im at office
<drone1> and am Salajadin at home
<freakabcd> lol, ok.
<freakabcd> i'm always freakabcd
<XulOrezBus> i am shocked and saddened there are no Release Parties in NC :/
<drone1> lol thanks again
<drone1> brb
<freakabcd> ok guys/gals. I've gotta go to sleep now. Goodnight all
<PerryArmstrong> good bye everyone
<XulOrezBus> oh
<XulOrezBus> wait
<loomsen1> l8rz
<XulOrezBus> there is
<XulOrezBus> +D
<loomsen1> ← out as well
<loomsen1> cyaz
<dansmith91> so why isn't it out yet?
<Halow> !outyet
<ubottu> Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<rski> dansmith91: just like duke nukem forever, it will be released when it's done.
<RandumKiwi> duke nukem forever will never be released.
<RandumKiwi> there's a big difference
<rski> dnf just have a longer release cycle...
<rski> bit like debian
<PerryArmstrong> somebody also asked me whether OSS and FSF developers get well paid when compared to closed source as Microsoft and i had to tell that guy who asked me in the seminar that i really didnt have any idea about that
<PerryArmstrong> some baffling questions that i got pissed and felt dumb when i conducted a FSF session...
<rski> PerryArmstrong: kernel developers usually get paied pretty good, but closed source developers surely get more.
<RandumKiwi> I thought we just let OSS dev's starve? :)
<PerryArmstrong> rski; okk
<PerryArmstrong> if you have any idea about this thread do post it there as i am leaving now http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1132791
<ugliefrog> is today the day that 9.04 is released
<PerryArmstrong> rski; what about distro devlopers for example ubuntu or Fedora or Red Hat
<JerkyBoys> ugliefrog: yes
<ugliefrog> Is it best to upgrade through internet or download iso
<RandumKiwi> rski: It worked... the computer I burnt it on is a 64bit with 32bit OS, yet the first one that kept failing at 82% was a 32/32bit... do you have to burn 64bit CD images on 64bit computers?
<PerryArmstrong> ugliefrog; depends upon your download speed
<PerryArmstrong> RandumKiwi; writing images doesn't depend upon the architecture
<RandumKiwi> that's what I thought.
<RandumKiwi> .. is it possible that there is something in the image that just won'
<RandumKiwi> .. is it possible that there is something in the image that just won't work with 32bit though?
<RandumKiwi> (i.e. corrupted, etc?)
<thordom> sorry for annoying question, but will ask O:-), Ubuntu 9.0.4 is there a time (inc. timezone, as I am in UK) when it will be released?, as I would like to download whilst in the office with fatter pipe to internet :)
<TylerSzabo> lol
<TylerSzabo> I dare you to ask that in #ubuntu-release-party
<PerryArmstrong> do you mean writing ISO to cd or installation
<TylerSzabo> I believe the answer is no
<thordom> couldn't find that room on this server
<TylerSzabo> and the rumour is that they're confirming the mirrors sync'ed
<thordom> ok, thx Tyler :)
<TylerSzabo> however it appears that the isos for the release are up on some mirrors
<Cougarten> thordom: just download it now. If anything changes to the final release you can get it through small updates
<thordom> Courgarten: another idea, thx
<TylerSzabo> how reliable is 8.10 -> 9.04RC ?
<TylerSzabo> smoke?
<derspankster> I did a fresh install to a new hard drive - only issue I had was that I had to reinstall swfdec for some reason.
<PerryArmstrong> rski; there??
<rski> sure
<rski> playing some quake
<PerryArmstrong> rski; what about distro devlopers for example ubuntu or Fedora or Red Hat
<PerryArmstrong> compared with kernel developers
<PerryArmstrong> rski; any idea
<JerkyBoys> looks like 9.04 is out
<XulOrezBus> yep
<usergr> How can I update my ubuntu to final version?
<okanasik> Yea but why the date shows 20th of april on mirrors and all ?
<PerryArmstrong> JerkyBoyz; where i dont see it
<zoggy> does anyone else have problems with many jaunty apps not saving settings, for example kate, plasma etc
<zoggy> i have to reconfigure kate each time i open a file
<Asad-away> upgrade instructions from 8.10, anyhwere ?
<Asad-away> anywhere*
<Asad-away> since it's officially out now
<Cougarten> its not
<SandGorgon> bye bye jaunty... i'll see you guys at karmic
<LurkersA> ...
<Asad-away> the ubuntu site is saying it's out ... ?
<bazhang> yep it is
<Cougarten> yes?
<Cougarten> oh
<usergr> Yes its out!!
<bazhang> Y!
<Cougarten> LETZ PARTY HARD!
<Insti> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<usergr> How to upgrade from RC to final??
<SandGorgon> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2009-April/000122.html
<Cougarten> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (if you want to force it)
<BluesKaj> the main network server is upgrading packages as we speak
<mbeierl> I guess this channel is soon to be closed ;)
<X3> no
<Cougarten> usergr: just take the new updates
<mbeierl> time to change the topic !
<usergr> thanks
<X3> ubuntu+1 is always open for the next release
<bazhang> err no
<hifi> topic is oldish ;)
<X3> errr yes
<mbeierl> I heard they close it until the next release is far enough along to warrant a channel
<bazhang> the channel will close for a bit X3
<Asad-away> Should I update using "Update Manager" .. it has the 9.04 update option ?
<eagles0513875> hey bazhang grats on jaunty
<eagles0513875> Pici: grats on jaunty
<X3> well I never known it to close
<BluesKaj> Asad-away , yes
<X3> but then again im not sad enough to be here every day
<Asad-away> the cd / iso has the upgrade option too?
<Asad-away> I don't want to download so many packages just to re-download them in .iso
<x3cion> X3, not yet
<x3cion> o.o
<tuxFan> dvd problems in jaunty , cant play dvds
<Cougarten> Asad-away: just install and update
<X3> dvd of kubuntu wot install in VM
<Asad-away> using the cd/iso Cougarten ?
<X3> anyways been emotional not
<usergr> I run the update manager and reloaded but no new updates
<Cougarten> Asad-away: : why not? not all packages of the world will change. just a few small updates will come
<Asad-away> ohh ok Cougarten
<Cougarten> bye folks
<mishu> someone should probably change the topic..
<usergr> so i have the final ubuntu 9.04?
<BluesKaj> Asad-away , in the terminal , sudo update-manager -d
<zoggy> will jaunty be a long term support edition?
<usergr> did it
<PerryArmstrong> i have RC and i checked updates but i didnt get any for the final release
<mvo> usergr: are you behind a proxy maybe? try moving away the file ~/.update-manager-core/meta-release
<BluesKaj> zoggy, not until 10.04
<usergr> no proxy!
<mvo> usergr: or are you on jaunty already :) ?
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope (RC) discussion channel | Jaunty is RELEASED!!! | This channel is closing, please join #ubuntu for continued Jaunty support
<BluesKaj> 1 yr from now , the 10.04 edition will be LTS
<SandGorgon> yayyy
<mvo> PerryArmstrong: thats ok, its now jaunty-final :)
<zoggy> BluesKaj: thanks
<usergr> I am on Jaunty but its (it was) RC
<BluesKaj> zoggy , np
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<PerryArmstrong> mvo; are you sure...because i didnt get any updates
<usergr> Thanks guys
<mvo> PerryArmstrong: oh, not any since RC - does update-manager show nothing if you run it manually (via system/administration) ?
<PerryArmstrong> mvo; ya
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: u cant say that for sure! its not yet decided
<BUGabundo> it can be 10.04 or 10.10
<BUGabundo> read Mark's blog
<x3cion> So, whats in the next release?
<slytherin> x3cion: next as in which one?
<x3cion> I personally prefer a coffee cooking... whatever
<SandGorgon> x3cion: cloud computing in Karmic
<x3cion> so my pc can make coffee
<x3cion> oh
<x3cion> I dig the tab-thing for dolphin in kde 4.3!
<BUGabundo> x3cion: 9.10
<x3cion> Yeah, guessed so
<SandGorgon> x3cion: how did u install 4.3 ?
<x3cion> i didnt, i just looked it up
<x3cion> its already fixed in 4.3 in the kde bugtracker thingy stuff
<x3cion> :]
<dekkong> YO guys! is it possible to update from 9.04 Beta to 9.04? :
<x3cion> I wanted to drag and drop tabs around
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo , well that's what my sources , who are supposed to know these things , tell me
<x3cion> dekkong,  "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<dekkong> x3cion: yeah thx I know but someone told me yesterday that it aint gonna work :P
<x3cion> oh... well i dont know really
<x3cion> but its a long time till 9.10
<x3cion> :P
<rm```> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<dekkong> my update manager has been downloading stuff now for more than 3 hours .. an still 4 to go .. what is going on :P
<tuxFan> cant play dvds in jaunty , why?
<gotunandan> tuxFan: use ogle
<x3cion> But I also have a problem currently. I have a laptop and an external screen connected to it and use it in dualview. Now I wrote the config into my xorg.conf. Everything works fine now, it really puts them next to each other from start on. But my internal display (LVDS) starts with a resolution of 1280x854 instead of its default 1440x900
<x3cion> I'm using the radeon driver and have a X600
<LurkersA> tuxFan: Or go to medibuntu and install 'libdvdcss2'
<x3cion> Look at that http://pastebin.com/dc9a6cc3 its detecting the vga, but not the lvds :\
<minimec> x3cion: Could it be, that the maximal possible resolution for your card is 2*1280?
<BUGabundo> tuxFan: install codecs or CSS
<BUGabundo> its not legal everywhere in the wolrd
<BUGabundo> tuxFan: or use medibutnu
<BUGabundo> !medbuntu | tuxFan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about medbuntu
<x3cion> minimec, if i configure it with xrandr (xrandr --output LVDS --auto --output VGA-0 --right-of LVDS --auto) then it works and the resolution is default
<tuxFan> i got libdvdcss2 install
<x3cion> minimec, but some kind of restriction seems to be there, its really weird
<x3cion> if i turn on composite for example, a bit of the right screen is black
<tuxFan> still cant play dvds , any idea?
<x3cion> i had this before
<BUGabundo> tuxFan: what app? totem?
<BUGabundo> please try totem-xine, vlc, mplayer from medibuntu
<slytherin> tuxFan: what do you mean by can't play? which player?
<tuxFan> both , xine and totem
<slytherin> BUGabundo: please don't suggest medibuntu unless it is absolutely necessary
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo , Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition Released". www.ubuntu.com. ... "As a result, we can commit that the next LTS release of Ubuntu will be 10.04 LTS
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: link please
<BUGabundo> slytherin: mind tell me why?
<Pici> We don't control medibuntu.
<BluesKaj> slytherin , medibuntu is fine , it doesn't break anything and the packages available there work well
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: thats not even oficial wiki
<BUGabundo> Pici: right... thats a valid reason
<slytherin> BluesKaj: BUGabundo: in this case particularly there is nothing medibuntu packages do which ubuntu package can not.
<BluesKaj> picky picky :)
<BUGabundo> slytherin: correct
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: just want a clean source!
<BluesKaj> slytherin , fine stick to your argument , but there are ppl who use media apps provided by medibuntu who would disagree ...if you want to remain a legal/purist , that's your business.
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: like marks blog where he states changing the not yet certain date
<BUGabundo> i do use alot of stuff from MB
<BluesKaj> URL/and date ?
<BluesKaj> frankly I don't really care ...the LTS is on schedule and medibuntu is perfectly fine , ask the bot
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ugliefrog> dang its going to take 2hrs and 19 minutes to upgrade
<BluesKaj> but it doesn't tell you it breaks your system
<BluesKaj> ok , I'm gone ..
<BUGabundo> ugliefrog: change mirror?
<ugliefrog> BUGabundo: Its already in the process....I dont want it to mess up..I should have  thought of that before I clicked upgrade
<BUGabundo> ugliefrog: still donwloading? then its not a prob
<BUGabundo> only installing may be
<BUGabundo> and force to run dpgk --configure -a
<BUGabundo> but downloading should not be a prob
<ipatel> 9.04 has been released
<BUGabundo> ipatel: oh really?
<ipatel> yes
<ipatel> (final version)
<rski> lets see how long it takes for the servers to crap their pants
<BUGabundo> rski: they already are
<Pici> FYI, this channel is forwarded to #ubuntu now, so if you leave, you can't come back until closer to Karmic A1
<BUGabundo> ohhhhh
<BUGabundo> guys i'll miss u all! really!
<joaopinto> lol
<BUGabundo> i cant be on #ubuntu
<BUGabundo> to noisy!
<rski> so where's the koala
<Pici> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<SandGorgon> anybody have link to kubuntu desktop torrent ?
<rski> Pici: i think i found it! http://static.arstechnica.com/koala-ubuntu-2.jpg
<Pici> No comment.
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: akgraner calc dtchen gnomefreak Hew hggdh jpds kklimonda maxb mvo nhandler Pici pwnguin rww  [[]]]
<jpds> BUGabundo: Hi.
<Pici> BUGabundo: uh...
<gnomefreak> ?
<Hew> BUGabundo
<Hew> see everyone back here for Karmic :-)
<BUGabundo> Hew: yep! i'm sure a bunch of us, will be reunited soon
<BUGabundo> its a peaty this # gets closed!
<Hew> it's a pity we don't have a new development release to start using already! Stable makes me feel funny :P
<Hew> ah well, time to help out with sru-verification
<gnomefreak> Pici: lets leave it open for today, i will check toolchain uploads, once tool chain is in we should open channel IMHO
<Pici> gnomefreak: Okay.
 * gnomefreak has other thing more pressing atm. thanks Pici 
<SandGorgon> i see the DVD of kubuntu .. but not the CD ISO...
<gnomefreak> s/pressing/pressing issues/
<BUGabundo> Hew:  miss runing UM 4x a day
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: thanks
<TuTUXG> is it out?
<gnomefreak> yes
<TuTUXG> YEAHHHHHHHHHH!
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> TuTUXG: u came when ppl were already picking up the trash!
<TuTUXG> sory guys, just woke up ;)
<BUGabundo> the all party was WAITING for it
<BUGabundo> this was the earliest release i ever remember of
<BUGabundo> 14h GMT not bad
<gnomefreak> see #ubuntu-release-party for release fun or #ubuntu for support
<BUGabundo> 14:16 to be exact by the email
<TuTUXG> im so happy!
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: release-party is a mess! blows my mind there
<BUGabundo> its worse the offtopic
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: agrees
<gnomefreak> i agree even
<BUGabundo> theres a limite to what i can track! eheh
<gnomefreak> tool chain is not released yet but will know more after i deal with this
<BUGabundo> great
<rconan> BUGabundo: I thought I remembered one in the morning but I might be wrong
<BUGabundo> it would be so cool to not have to wait a *week*
<gnomefreak> my fault im missing repos to check toolchain
<BUGabundo> rconan: cant be sure... i've just been tracking releases since 6.10
<BUGabundo> 7
<BUGabundo> 7.10 was a 19GMT
<rconan> ok... I was gonna say... that's most of them
<BUGabundo> 8.04 16GMT
<BUGabundo> 8.10 15.30GMT i think
<BUGabundo> so this was the earliest i remember
<BUGabundo> its just a question of checking announce emails
<BUGabundo> should be fast!
<BUGabundo> rconan: feel free to collect it eheh
<gnomefreak> ok ill be back a bit later
<thiebaude> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> cant find 8.10 https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2008-October/thread.html
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: [[]]
<rconan> 4.10 was at 1406
<rconan> so that's earlier :p
<rconan> oh no... 1606 I got the TZ wrong
<BUGabundo> wrong archve duh
<BUGabundo> rconan: eheh
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> 8.10 Thu Oct 30 14:11:31 GMT 2008
<BUGabundo> 8.04 Thu Apr 24 13:17:20 BST 2008
<BUGabundo> 7.10 Thu Oct 18 12:15:03 BST 2007
<rconan> BUGabundo: probably a little offtopic to paste them all :p
<BUGabundo> 7.04 Thu Apr 19 15:18:16 BST 2007
<BUGabundo> rconan: we are already dead
<BUGabundo> so now its nostalgic
<BUGabundo> until toolchain
<BUGabundo> eheh
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<BUGabundo> at least there will be a irc log of it
<BUGabundo> ok Pici
<rconan> where is this archive you're using
<rconan> 5.04 was Fri Apr 8 02:48:08 CDT 2005
<rconan> which is 07:48:08 GT
<rconan> s/GT/GMT
<BUGabundo> bbl
<BUGabundo> rconan: ubutnu-anounce
<d1b> what's after jaunty ? koala ?
<sebsebseb> d1b: Karmic  Koala
<td123> lol
<td123> when's the alpha 1 coming out?
<td123> I never stay with the stable for long
<sebsebseb> td123: yeah  same here
<sebsebseb> td123: ,but as a result,  I got alpha6 of jaunty
<sebsebseb> td123: and carried on updating, and still have some issues now
<td123> sebsebseb: do a fresh install :P I always do that when I install an os
<sebsebseb> td123: I am looking forward to doing a nice clean install with the final and Ext4,  but  probably better to wait untill weekend.  since the download servers will be packed
<td123> sebsebseb: I dled the jaunty cd this morning just when it came out :P 400kbps speeds :P
<td123> I bet they're like 400bps atm :P
<sebsebseb> td123: I should have upgraded when it was on the beta really,  then  things maybe would have been a bit better.  ,but the  two main issues were KDE 4.2 buggering up.  and no sound in  Gnome.  so  nothing major.   KDE 4.2 apps still worked in Gnome.  I had the ppa in ibex before upgrading
<sebsebseb> td123: I just tried to  upgrade another computer from  8.04 to 8.10, but  404 error messages for a few packages.   apparnatlly it's all on the same server
<td123> yup, I still feel kde needs more polish :/ although gnome needs more exciting stuff
<sebsebseb> td123: well  KDE3  is actsaully available for 9.04 :)
<td123> oh, that's convenient
<sebsebseb> td123: indeed
<slytherin> I am out of here. Enjoy your upgrades.
<sebsebseb> td123: there's a seperate CD it's on a rc,  a bit behind  actaul 9.04.   and  yeah can install it into  9.04,  like could with 8.04.  have KDE3 and 4
<nztal> thank you all for your help during the course of this channel.
<sebsebseb> nztal: it will be back, when there is something to talk about when it comes to 9.10
<dany_21a_> sebsebseb: kde3 for 9.10 - how or where can i get this?
<dany_21a_> *errr 9.04 i mean
<sebsebseb> dany_21a_: indeed, but it's  currently a release candiate and a seperate CD
<sebsebseb> dany_21a_: well you can install  it into 9.04
<sebsebseb> dany_21a_: ,but it's  still a release candidate
<dany_21a_> okay thx... will give it a look...
<sebsebseb> dany_21a_: it's a little behind the proper 9.04
<sebsebseb> dany_21a_: since only one guy has been doing it
<sebsebseb> dany_21a_: it's great the KDE3 has been resurected for Ubuntu though.   it had died before with 8.04 being the last one that had it in repo
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: you called? :)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: no! just saying good bye! we're closing
<BUGabundo> td123: i dont usually see u around!
<gnomefreak> Irssi 0.8.12 (20071006) - http://irssi.org/
<td123> BUGabundo: :P
<td123> too busy optimizing a neuronet
<Laney> nobody's kicked us all yet?
<Laney> how boring!
 * gnomefreak has no problem clearing the channel ;) be carefull what you wish for
<Eruaran> I wish for chocolates... with little K's on them ;)
 * td123 wishes for a chocolate that looks like the ubuntu logog
<Eruaran> you know, I reckon they'd sell :)
<td123> if you like off the color coating you get a secret terminal message inscribed in the chocolate :P
 * td123 runs off to the patent office
<Eruaran> hah
<td123> oops like -> lick :D
<Eruaran> That settles it then
<Eruaran> We shall put in a request
<td123> lol
<Eruaran> Ubuntu chocolates in the Canonical shop
<td123> Eruaran: if it gets approved, I want to get the first one free :D
<Eruaran> :D
<Eruaran> whats better, milk, dark or... belgian
<ikonia> gents - check the /topic in here please
<Eruaran> kk ;)
<Eruaran> So will this channel re-open again when 9.10 alpha 1 appears ?
<LjL> Eruaran: sooner than that, most likely
<Eruaran> ok
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: well, see you soon when karmic is released for development - well, maybe I'll go and see what's happening on #ubuntu for a while :)
<td123> kklimonda: you better have a 24 " monitor to catch a glance at what's written on the screen :D
<rww> Heh, so if I leave this channel, I can't rejoin it?
<W8TAH> is there a release party channel anyplace?
<rww> W8TAH: #ubuntu-release-party
<W8TAH> thanks - congrats to the devs etc
 * td123 is waiting for kranky koala to enter alpha 1 :D
<manpoole> heh on the 9.04 features on ubuntu.com they have the jonas brothers listed on last.fm lol
<Halow> Ew...
 * td123 screams like a girl
<td123> jk,jk
<funkyHat> heh. bye everyone!
<Chr|s> I wanna get kicked!
<Chr|s> :D
<Chr|s> when jaunty comes out #ubuntu will be the mains support channel for it then karmac will be for this one correct?
<Pici> Chr|s: Jaunty is out
<Chr|s> oh cool
<Pici> Once the toolchain is released for Karmic then this channel will open, or near Alpha 1
<Chr|s> ok thanks
<lemonade> ok, bye
<lemonade> see you soon ;)
<sebsebseb> test
<rww> sebsebseb: FAIL
<sebsebseb> rww: no  didn't fail, just checking I could send messages here still
<rww> sebsebseb: I know. It was a joke.
<rww> sebsebseb: I might as well.
<TheFunkbomb> Thank you all for the good times
<Killeroid> hmm, is this channel still open?
<genii> Apparently
<Cycom> well it's not like there isn't going to be a 9.10
<Killeroid> yeah but they usually shut tihs channel down till an alpha(I think that or a toolchain) is released for the upcoming release
<Pici> Its already invite only.
<tty> so is it
<tty> over?
<tty>  TychoQuad> My 3G modem is no longer identified by the network manager whenever I plug it in
<tty>           in Jaunty. it sees it if it's plugged in when I boot the computer, but if i disconnect
<tty>           it, it's lost until next boot. anyone have any ideas?
<tty> reason enough to avoid it!
<sebsebseb> Cycom: what's a toolchain?
<sebsebseb> Pici: invite only?
<rww> Killeroid: The channel's set +f, so anyone who tries to join it gets sent to #ubuntu instead. So it's closed in the sense that nobody can join.
<oobe> im still using beta and nothing works to   update
<sebsebseb> oobe: yeah
<sebsebseb> oobe: I  did a  8.10,  to  alpha6, to  beta,  to rc
<oobe> and rc wouldnt upatte
<oobe> it thinks it is the newsest
<sebsebseb> oobe: upgrade install. and things are still messed up here and there from alpha6,  now  I got the stop sign.  I am clean installing this   on the weekend
<sebsebseb> oobe: probably better to clean install.  there can still be some bugs left behind from the beta, or bad config files
<sebsebseb> oobe: are you running Ext3 or Ext4 by the way?   I am trying Ext4 when I clean install :)
<oobe> cat /etc/lsb-release
<oobe> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<oobe> DISTRIB_RELEASE=9.04
<oobe> DISTRIB_CODENAME=jaunty
<oobe> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 9.04"
<oobe> looks like i have juanty but i dont
<Halow> Don't?
<yofel_> well, back here then for karmic guys, bye!
<nemo> hey folks
<nemo> I was on the beta. now that release has happened.
<nemo> do I have to do anything special to switch to it?
<nemo> or did that happen automatically?
<nemo> is there any way I can check?
<jacob> nemo: if you have all updates applied, you're all set.
<nemo> yep. all up to date
<nemo> sweet.
<nemo> that means the guy I put on the beta 2 weeks ago to avoid making him jump from ibex is up to date too
<nemo> thanks
<nemo> well. that's it I guess. see y'all.
<badfish69> what linux kernel version does jaunty use?
<joetheodd> badfish69, 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:58:03 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
#ubuntu+1 2009-04-24
<badfish69> joetheodd: what do you want?
<joetheodd> badfish69, that's the kernel used in jaunty
<joetheodd> badfish69, 2.6.28
<Lasivian> I just scared myself shitless by forgetting the errors on the screen were the BSOD screensaver
<Killeroid> lol
<mikechelen> rofl
<mikechelen> someone installed windows on my linux box, and it crashed!
<calc> Lasivian: linux might get bluescreens in the next year or so :)
<calc> anyone upgraded to karmic yet?
<rww> calc: considering that it doesn't exist, no :P
<calc> look in the archive :)
<calc> its there already
<calc> nothing new in it yet i imagine
<calc> i'll have to see if i can get OOo 3.1.0 uploaded in the next day or two
<ajmitch> calc: no major toolchain changes hitting first?
<rww> calc: I would do that, but the archive is slow for some reason. Can't imagine why ;)
<calc> ajmitch: those hit sometime this week as well
<calc> rww: heh
 * ajmitch thought that uploads were usually held off until all that built
<calc> ajmitch: i'm on a deadline so if they are just frozen that is fine with me
<ajmitch> I might even do some work on ubuntu this release cycle, if I have time :)
 * calc moves to another dept next friday (may 1)
<ajmitch> ah
<ajmitch> able to tell us which dept? :)
<calc> i'm pretty sure it was discussed publically in the desktop meeting... i'll be working on the canonical oem team for about 6 months
<calc> still doing OOo work as well but not as much time for it for this next release cycl
<calc> e
<ajmitch> great
<ajmitch> you've been brave to maintain OOo for all this time
<ajmitch> it's been appreciated
<calc> :)
<calc> hopefully the oracle buyout will help move OOo into being more community managed
<ajmitch> we'll see
<ajmitch> it'll probably take awhile for things to settle down there
<calc> i would really like to see OOo split into separate source bits, converted to gettext, and FHS compliance :)
<calc> not sure if that will ever happen but with Sun out of the picture it might be possible :)
<ajmitch> if there are people who care enough to get it done it may happen
<calc> autotools would be nice as well, heh
<calc> yea once its no longer a Sun product it could be done, before that though it would be way to hard to deal with
<calc> i'm going to wait to upgrade my wife's computers to jaunty until after UDS
<calc> make sure all the ugly bugs are shaken out :)
<ajmitch> a wise move if you're going to be away for a few weeks :)
<calc> yea
<calc> plus after a release more bugs are always found
<ajmitch> I just need to get into something for karmic that I can work on & that will interest me
 * ajmitch has been slacking for too long
<calc> i got a bug report about people not being able to save old ods spreadsheets for some reason, that i didn't get until today even though OOo 3.0.1 debs had been available for hardy/intrepid/jaunty for the past 4 months
<ajmitch> besides, my core dev membership is set to expire sometime before karmic release
<calc> yea
<ajmitch> plus it'd be fun to go to UDS again one day :)
 * calc wonders where 10.04 UDS will be
<ajmitch> probably in the US somewhere
 * calc thinks it should be somewhere in SA like Rio
<calc> er South America
 * calc realized there are other expansions of SA, heh
<ajmitch> hm, they did talk about doing it in brazil at one point, I think
<Cycom> cd ..
<Cycom> erm yeah
<mphill> how long after a release are the next release repos created?
<Killeroid> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Killeroid> !legacy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about legacy
<der0b> heya folks, cheers to the team that put jaunty together.  best release yet.  Nice :D
#ubuntu+1 2009-04-25
<Killeroid> adios gentlemen, I will be seeing you all soon
<Trewas> jaunty broke ac3 output through spdif :( at least that is the only thing broken so far
#ubuntu+1 2010-04-26
<red2kic> Salo: Lucky you. :3
<thisguykills> can someone help me
<thisguykills> I just installed ubuntu 10.4 on a netbook
<thisguykills> when I enabled the wireless driver in the test mode, the wireless worked fine
<thisguykills> but now it doesn't show any networks when I enable the driver
<Ken8521> thisguykills, did you restart?
<thisguykills> yeah
<Jake2|cfl> mine either on an hp zv5220us
<Ken8521> system up to date?
<thisguykills> yes
<Ken8521> what wireless device?
<thisguykills> I tried installing another driver from /pool/restricted/b/
<Ken8521> what led you to try doing that?
<Jake2|cfl> 2 of us here... my driver b43 broadcom
<thisguykills> the post in this thread I made
<thisguykills> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1462475
<thisguykills> blah is there any way I can uninstall what he told me to?
<thisguykills> the driver?
<Jake2|cfl> same problem, but I am just watching y'all's conversation so as to not confuse with 2 at same time
<Ken8521> http://docs.google.com/View?id=dhkq5635_11f3hjxdp6
<thisguykills> yeah so in that thread it says i didnt have internet, but since then i've gotten a wired connection
<Ken8521> thisguykills, is that what you tried?
<thisguykills> no i tried what the guy told me to
<thisguykills> I booted the OS from my live usb, enabled wireless
<thisguykills> it worked, and then I installed the OS
<Ken8521> ok..  well, try that link i just gave you, see what hapens
<thisguykills> when I enabled the driver after i installed the OS, the connections didnt come up
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: (that for bcm4312;  I have 4306 rev 3)
<thisguykills> I think my problem was that I didn't restart after that
<thisguykills> Im going to try reinstalling ubuntu
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, i'm not 100%, but they are the same driver(43xx)
<Ken8521> i think
<thisguykills> brb i gotta eat dinner
<Ken8521> thisguykills, you shouln't need to reinstall..
<Jake2|cfl> When I specify the ssid to connect to, it tries,tries, then says need passphrase (true)...more
<Jake2|cfl> i put it in correct
<Jake2|cfl> then it tries tries and throws same msg back up
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, are you seeing networks?
<Jake2|cfl> not sure what mean--no wireless nets show
<Ken8521> ok, so if its not seeing networks, putting in your password/essid, is not going to do anything
<Ken8521> i'm assuming you're not the only wireless network in your area
<Jake2|cfl> no, on other computers i see 1 or 2 more
<Jake2|cfl> and I see mine
<Jake2|cfl> 10.04 RC
<Ken8521> are you sure you're seeing your network, and you're not just seeing an entry you made?
<Jake2|cfl> on the other computers yes I see it and connect to it
<Ken8521> i'm talking about under Linux
<Volkodav> How do  I check  the trim performance on Lynx on a 2.6.34-020634rc5-generic with trim capable SSD ?
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: don't have another wireless linux
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, are you under Linux now?
<Jake2|cfl> no but can go to it, but don't have irc there but can take this laptop
<Jake2|cfl> headed to that room...
<Ken8521> ok...
<thisguykills> blah
<thisguykills> i ran the computer from the live usb
<Ken8521> so..
<thisguykills> and I enabled the driver, but now no networks are showing up
<thisguykills> :/
<Ken8521> thisguykills, i gave you a link, did you even look at it?
<thisguykills> yeah
<thisguykills> its for the wrong ethernet controller
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: ok, there
<thisguykills> its for BCM4312
<Ken8521> thisguykills, 4312 and 4308, to my knowledge, use the same driver(43xx)
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, now, is your Linux box seeing any networks at all.
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: only the wired
<thisguykills> ok ill try it
<Ken8521> OK... so why would entering your network protocols do anything, of course its going to kick you back out, it's not seeing wireless networks
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, which wireless device do you have again, the 4308?
<Jake2|cfl> I was just trying anything, so I selected connect to hidden net, put in my ssid, got what said b4
<Volkodav> SwedeMike around ?
<Jake2|cfl> 4306 rev3
<Volkodav> !seen SwedeMike
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<cheche> Hi, I try to upgrade a system from 8.04 and I have got a problem with flashplugin-nonfree
<cheche> I modify the /var/lib/dpkg/status and remove the lines of flashplugin-nonfreee to fixed. is that ok?
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, does the linux netbook have wired access?
<reves> Has anybody experienced this issue.. VNC into lucid lynx desktop allows access no problem, however any movement and desktop changes made, while showing up on the host end, dont show on client end. any windows i open or menus i click on just dont show up.
<Jake2|cfl> yes
<Ken8521> what happens when you activate the driver?
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521:  it is activated
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521:  but don't know what mean by 'what happens'
<Ken8521> have you restarted since activating
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: it just shows as active
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: yes
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: but no wireless icon at top
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, 32bit?
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: only the up/down arrow network icon
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521:  yes 32
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: the led for wifi xmtr on is lighted
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, that's kind of irrelevant, my wireless light has never came on in Linux, and my wireless works fine
<Jake2|cfl> dmesg|grep b43
<Jake2|cfl> oops
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: that cmd shows 'loadinf firmware ver 410.2160 (date)
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: a different line shows Broadcom 4306 WLAN found (core revision 5)
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: there is no rev 5 for b43, 3 is highest
<Jake2|cfl>  there is no rev 5 for bcm4306, 3 is highest
<thisguykills> BLAHLBAL
<Jake2|cfl> don't understand what that cmd does
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, look under synaptic, and see if you have bcmwl-kernel-source installed
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: hold
<Jake2|cfl> synaptic
<Jake2|cfl> oops
<thisguykills> I finished dinner and I started on the guide you gave me ken
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: not installed but listed
<Ken8521> hmm
<Ken8521> see, it says its for 4311/4312, etc..
<Ken8521> but i'm *almost* sure all the 43 devices use the same driver.
<Ken8521> but i don't have a ton of experience w/ broadcom devices
<Ken8521> it's just the driver is always references as "b43xx"... which leads me to believe all the 43xx devices, use the same driver
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: I don't think so; I saw some pages that had different versions for them; let me find the link...
<thisguykills> wtf asdfkasdf
<thisguykills> I just figured it out
<thisguykills> all I had to do was type in sudo modprobe b43
<thisguykills> haha wow im oblivious
<Ken8521> well, thats a relief.
<thisguykills> I should've known haha
<thisguykills> ok thanks for your help
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, try that...
<thisguykills> Ken, +1 internetz for you
<Ken8521> thisguykills, which devicedid you have again?
<thisguykills> :)
<Ken8521> just gonna put this in my notes, thats all...
<thisguykills> uhh 1 second
<Ken8521> lspci will show you if you don't know
<thisguykills> yeah I know
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521:  scuse neophyte--what does it do?
<thisguykills> BCM5751
<thisguykills> there we go
<Ken8521> thisguykills, well thats a very different device
<Ken8521> thisguykills, you modprobed b43, for a device that isn't a b43 device, impressive...lol
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, what does what do?
<DanaG> BCM5751 is wired, most likely.
<Ken8521> sounds like it
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: u said do sudo modprobe b43.  I did; it went to next line--no messages back
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, then i'd say it didn't work, when you modprobe something,it typically just goes right back to your prompt.
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, did you look at that other link?
<DanaG> ah, yeah, bcm5751 is "nextreme" wired ethernet.
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: yes that's what it did back to prompt
<DanaG> tg3 is the driver, I think.
<Ken8521> thisguykills, what is yoru WIRELESS device
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, well, do you have wireless?
<Ken8521> DanaG, don't the 4312 and 4308 wireless devices, use the same driver?
<Jake2|cfl> ken: what should I see--all looks the same
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, well, you should see wireless networks, so its probably not working
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, post #2  http://www.backports.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1425601&highlight=broadcom+wireless
<mawst> Did that Compiz/glx memory leak every get squashed?
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: it worked it worked...
<Ken8521> well sing the hallelujah chorus
<Ken8521> what fixed it?
<Jake2|cfl> I did the create a new wireless network, it looked and connected.
<DanaG> I believe that is true: 4308 and 4312 use the same driver.
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: why did we have to do the modprobe thing to get it operating?
<Ken8521> DanaG, yeah, i'm not very experienced w/ the various broadcom problems...
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, probably wasn't seeing the driver for some reason
<Ken8521> you would think "activating" the restricted driver, would have mod probed it
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521 Average users who don't know irc will be lost.
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, average users are lost anyway
<Ken8521> :)
<Jake2|cfl> haha
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, which device do you have?
<Ken8521> 4308 right
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521 bcm4306 rev 3
<Ken8521> ok, and all you did was activate the driver in hardware drives, and modprobe b43... right?
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: I had previously activated the driver...showed active...not work.  modprobe made it work
<Ken8521> ok
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: thank lots
<Ken8521> didn't really do anything..lol
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521:  u did--the modprobe I would have never known to do
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, it happens... put that in your notes
 * Jake2|cfl is a happy camper, satisfied user of channel going bye bye
<Dink> Hello, I am trying to use launchpad ppa to build a custom lucid kernel. What #ubuntu channel can I ask for help?
<Ken8521> lol
<arand> Dink: #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-packaging might be useful
<Dink> arand, thanks
<Jake2|cfl> ntpqq
<Jake2|cfl> oops
<Jake2|cfl> can opera be installed in lucid rc?
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, yes
<Ken8521> download the .deb file from opera.com
<coz_> Jake2|cfl,  should be possible
<Ken8521> i installed it no prob.
<Jake2|cfl> thanks
<rmrfslash> I just installed the ATI proprietary driver and now my shutdown/boot splash screens look ridiculous. I think Kubuntu now thinks my screen resolution is like that of a small handheld device or something
<rmrfslash> Not that this is a huge deal... but it looks pretty crazy.
<rmrfslash> is there some way to change the splash screen resolution or something?
<rmrfslash> it's the screen that shows "kubuntu" with the dots underneath that dipsplay before you even get to the login screen
<rmrfslash> looked fine when I had the "radeon" (catalyst) driver
<rmrfslash> woops... radeon is not "catalyst"
<rmrfslash> catalyst is the proprietary driver
<chorse> rmrfslash: i think that's a bug with the nonfree driver. the proprietary nvidia one has the same problem
<rmrfslash> i c
<Ken8521> honeslty, i thought it was a problem w/ Plymouth
<Ken8521> seems plymouth is to blame for everything..lol
<rmrfslash> :)
<crdlb> so it's the new pulseaudio? :)
<chorse> afaik it is the lack of Direct Rendering Manager in proprietary nvidia driver (for nvidia ofc), maybe it's the same with ati
<rmrfslash> looked cool before....
<rmrfslash> now my wife just laughs
<rmrfslash> :-/
<bp0> you can change the resolution with grub
<crdlb> don't reboot so much?
<chorse> GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x800
<chorse> for example
<rmrfslash> well... I *just* installed 10.04
<rmrfslash> and I was like yeah man kubuntu!!!
<chorse> abd set gfxpayload=keep
<rmrfslash> ohhhhhhhhhh
<chorse> s/abd/and/
<bp0> http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/plymouth-resolution
<bjsnider> chorse, if you're talking about boot resolution it's the lack of a kms driver in the nvidia/ati blobs. the foss drivers have kms
<Ken8521> plymouth is gonna be the demon spawn child of this release...lol
<chorse> bjsnider: yes, something like that. i haven't investigated it any further because i am happy with the free drivers.
<bjsnider> plymouth requires kms and nvidia/fglrx hasn't got it
<bjsnider> there is a direct rendering manager in the nvidia blob though
<rmrfslash> well....  here goes nothing
<rmrfslash> time for a reboot
<rmrfslash> see if this works
<virtuald> bjsnider: i though plymouth would use a 16 color vga fb on those
<Sydd> On booting to the Lucid RC Live CD, it gives an error "Installation failed. The installer encountered an unrecoverable error. A desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try installing again." I've attempted several burns of the disk and checked the md5 sums, so its not an error with the disk itself. Anything else I can try to get RC installed?
<arand> Sydd: You could try using the alternate installer iso I assume (textbased install)
<Ken8521> or.. if the machine is capable of booting USB, use unetbootin to put the ISO on a thumb drive, see if you get the same problem
<Sydd> It can boot into USB, but I don't have a thumb drive. Has anything changed from alpha/beta1/beta2 to rc that could have caused the issue?
<rmrfslash> guess it would help if I could even see the grub menu when I boot
<rmrfslash> where'd that go?
<rmrfslash> I hit Shift
<rmrfslash> nothign happened, no grub command line
<Ken8521> rmrfslash, i had the same problem, only OS on that machine?
<rmrfslash> yup
<Ken8521> yeah, there's a modification you have to make to grub.. but i can't remember what it is.
<Ken8521> hang on
<bjsnider> virtuald, it does, but the full features require kms
<ZykoticK9> rmrfslash, where you holding down shift?
<rmrfslash> no
<rmrfslash> just hit it a few times
<rmrfslash> should I hold it down?
<virtuald> bjsnider: ok. what's the difference?
<ZykoticK9> rmrfslash, ya
<Ken8521> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<rmrfslash> k lemme try again
<Ken8521> rmrfslash, look specifically at /etc/default/grub
<Ken8521> woops.
<Ken8521> fwiw, the shfit key never worked for me either
<bjsnider> virtuald, the full resolution of the monitor and all of those stupid plugins
<bjsnider> which are highly useful when your boot lasts 2 seconds
<un214> how do I turn off plymouth's splash?
<ZykoticK9> un214, remove "quiet splash" from /etc/default/grub to see the text output under plymouth
<un214> great
<termitor>  hello, i'm have some problem on my wifi ,  ath5k drivers , rs2413
<rmrfslash> OK... I entered the best vbemode they had listed 1024x768x32
<rmrfslash> looks different, but still pretty awful
<rmrfslash> my *actual* screen resultion is 1366x768
<ZykoticK9> rmrfslash, i doubt the vesa or similar frame buffer doesn't support that res - thus the vbemode is important
<rmrfslash> ?
<rmrfslash> I checked vbemode
<rmrfslash> I didn't see this resolution
<rmrfslash> went to the grub console, typed in vbemode
<ZykoticK9> rmrfslash, exactly - which is the correct thing to do - but it only supports the 1024x768 resolution, and not your actual native resolution.
<rmrfslash> right
<rmrfslash> but before I installed the nonfree driver, the splash screen looked fine
<rmrfslash> now, it looks terrible
<rmrfslash> I kind of feel like a jerk complaining about the boot splash screen
<ZykoticK9> rmrfslash, yes because of noveau vs propritary driver!
<rmrfslash> noveau?
<rmrfslash> is that the free nvidia driver?
<ZykoticK9> rmrfslash, yup
<rmrfslash> oh
<crdlb> yes, nouveau
<rmrfslash> I'm using ati :P
<crdlb> same situation though
<ZykoticK9> crdlb, thanks for the spelling catch :)
<termitor> rmrfslash, nouveau (french word)
<rmrfslash> well, so what you're saying is, if I install the nonfree driver my boot splash screen is doomed
<rmrfslash> which I'm fine with btw....
<rmrfslash> but it would be nice if it wasn't
<rmrfslash> obviously not critical
<ZykoticK9> rmrfslash, if you're using ati - i have NO ideas.  Best of luck man.
<rmrfslash> no kidding
<arand> rmrfslash: Yea, from what I've heard the binary blob from nvidia doesn't play well with plymouth splash.
<rmrfslash> worst mistake ever
<virtuald> bjsnider: i have the full resolution of my monitor (on free drivers) but still not enough place for dots when entering my cryptsetup password :p
<rmrfslash> I would have gone w/ the radeon driver if it wasn't such a piece of junk. the sucker had my fan going pretty much 100% of the time
<arand> rmrfslash: Oh, you're on ATI... I don't know there... might be same thing though..
<rmrfslash> at least w/ the proprietary driver, it kind of gives my poor laptop a break
<rmrfslash> no hardware acceleration that I know of w/ the free driver... yet
<rmrfslash> even though ati releases the specs on their boards
<bjsnider> termitor, install this package and reboot: linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<termitor> bjsnider, what driver is use on backport ?
<rmrfslash> well, back to writing my android app :D
<bjsnider> it's still ath5k, but newer and likely better than what's in the kernel already
<termitor> oki thank
<keyhive_> help!  my panel icons are locked!
<keyhive_> can
<keyhive_> not
<keyhive_> move a thing
<keyhive_> can't even remove panel items
<termitor> bjsnider, hum , not better
<crdlb> keyhive_: what do you see if you right click on an applet?
<keyhive_> crdlb: Right-click menu produces one option only.  The word 'About'.
<keyhive_> specifically on battery, evolution/empathy, and power applets
<keyhive_> no move / delete options in context
<keyhive_> and i cannot move / modify / delete panels, either
<termitor> bjsnider, on the local , 50% paquet lost on ping
<crdlb> keyhive_: gconf-editor /apps/panel/global/locked_down
<keyhive_> crdlb: pretty serious
<crdlb> disable that key
<crdlb> seems to fit the description
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: I was wrong about bcm4306 starting to work. It shows "connected", but has IP not on my net and will not pass traffic
<keyhive_> crdlb: yep, that was my fault.  THANK you!!
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: too tired; will wortk on it tomorrow  ;sad
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, hmm.. ok
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, i think you need to install the kernel source
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: i would need lots of help--sorry.  Will try back tomorrow. nite.  I did install opera, but chat is grayed out. probs galore.
<bjsnider> TerminX, could be broken hardware
<bjsnider> sorry, termitor '
<keyhive_> termitor: yep you might have a bent / twisted ethernet jack or a loose connector
<keyhive_> s/jack/cable
<termitor> bjsnider, no , i'm make the update to lucid today
<keyhive_> termitor: break a leg :D
<termitor> keyhive_, ;c i'm can't
<bjsnider> every time i see packet loss it's broken hardware
<termitor> bjsnider, on wireless ?  every time i see packet loss it's broken software :p
<keyhive_> bjsnider: yeah, single point of failure
<termitor> bjsnider, the bug is on launchpad for lucid and ath5k
<keyhive_> these damn bugs :)
<keyhive_> cool stuff coming down the pipe, mind
<keyhive_> thanks again for the fix, crdlb
<termitor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/565892
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 565892 in linux "ath5k driver (AR2413): dropped packets, high latency" [Undecided,New]
<bjsnider> termitor, i'm curious why you came in here about it
<benshan> hi.  has anyone had any issues with gwibber not connecting to accounts?
<termitor> bjsnider, where i'm do it ?
<bjsnider> termitor, we don't rewrite john linville's wireless drivers. what you should do is go to the #ubuntu-kernel channel and request a new refresh of the wireless backports package
<benshan> it seems to completely ignore facebook (like, not een set it up) and although identi.ca and twitter show up it neither sends or reciees from them
<benshan> i couldn't find anything on google about it so i was curious if it was just my computer with the issue
<mxe5> What is the difference between GLX-Dock (Cairo-Dock) or Docky ? Can you install only one ? ?
<crdlb> you can install as many as you want, but you can only use one
<mxe5> crdlb: Do you use one of these?
<crdlb> nope
<crdlb> I only have 1024x768, so gnome-panel is a better use of space for me
<mxe5> I'am not that big into eye-candy stuff - I like things to "Just work" I guess
<mxe5> Thanks
<Blue11> crdlb: there can be only one!
<Volkodav> anybody did any testing on SSD trim support in 33 and 34 kernels ?
<Ben64> Hi. I'm on 8.04 Hardy Heron and want to upgrade, but don't want to break anything. I plan on backing up my root partition using dd. I figure it would also be a good time to organize my partitions better. My boot drive is sdb, /boot is sdb1, / is sdb2, swap is sdb3. and a data partition is sdb4. I'd like to combine /boot and /, and make / larger. What's the best way to do that, and still allow ubuntu to boot?
<maco> Ben64: i'd use rsync to backup / instead of dd. dd requires that partitions be the same size
<felon> if i installed something through software center and cant find it
<maco> Ben64: were you planning to install from a cd to upgrade? if so, just go into manual partition mode & combine sdb1 and sdb2
<felon> search files didnt come up with nyhting either
<Ben64> maco: well if everything goes right, I wouldn't need to restore it
<maco> Ben64: there's also the bit were dd is *slow* since it copies the empty space too
<Ben64> didn't think it was possible to combine partitions
<maco> Ben64: they're next to each other, so you can delete them both, then make a new one in their spot
<Ben64> i want to make / part bigger, cause there pretty much is no empty space :)
<Ben64> I want to upgrade, not install fresh
<maco> Ben64: ok then you need to boot from a live cd, back up your kernels and things from sdb1 to some other media, delete sdb1, make sdb2 bigger, put the stuff that was in sdb1 into a folder in sdb2 named "boot" and then edit the etc/fstab in sdb2 so that it doesnt look for /boot on sdb1 ... probably also edit grub
<felon> i installed something through software center and cant find it
<Ben64> maco: where does ubuntu keep the information on where the swap partition is?
<maco> Ben64: /etc/fstab
<maco> felon: dpkg -L <package name>
<Ben64> oh wow, didn't know swap was in fstab
<Ben64> thanks maco
<maco> np
<felon> i dont know the full package name
<robertzaccour> i just installed xubuntu and now my discs and usb devices aren't being shown
<robertzaccour> i didn't have this problem with gnome
<robertzaccour> any ideas?
<robertzaccour> is this an xfce bug?
<nomnex> in Empathy 2.3.0.1 can block my contact on a per-contact basis?
<nishanth> does anyone know how to make the DVD play on lucid?
<robertzaccour> nishanth, install vlc, gxine, or totem-xine and it should work fine
<pepee> robertzaccour, /join #xubuntu
<robertzaccour> pepee, thats the first thing i tried, not a very responsive channel today
<robertzaccour> pepee, and this is an ubuntu issue just as it would be if i were running gnome
<ZykoticK9> nishanth, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/enable-dvd-video-playback
<pepee> robertzaccour, does xubuntu live cd show your usb drives?
<robertzaccour> pepee, don't know, i had the live on the usb device when i installed it
<pepee> ahh, well, no idea then
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  ive seen numerous issues where usb devices/drives dont get automounted properly. I could alwyas mount them by hand however.
<pepee> I removed automount...
<Fiveways> rmrfslash: what kind of app?
<rmrfslash> It's a system health monitoring app
<rmrfslash> I read the google disk paper and was inspired to start collecting data from our server fleet.... then thought "hmm, it'd be cool to write an Adnroid app to give notifications when critical servers go down or when disk space starts running out etc."
<Fiveways> man wtf
<rmrfslash> of course we get a bunch of emails and SMSs for this too but... whatever
<rmrfslash> still fun
<rmrfslash> and I don't wanna be one of those dudes who gets an Android saying "Man, I'm gunna write an app!!" then never do it
<rmrfslash> :P
<Dr_Willis> Im one of those dudes that will get an android after everyone else has moved on to the next cool gizmo.
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, same here
<git__> me too
<git__> I prefer an old model than a new one
<fqh> Does anyone install ubuntu-10.04 in vmware? My u-10.04's keyboard did not respond to me.
<Ken8521> git__, at least w/ older models, glitches/probs are usually worked out
<git__> not with 9.10
<git__> it's still a broken OS
<git__> thus I venture onto 10.04
<git__> anyone here use zsync?
<Ken8521> u saying 9.10 is broken?
<git__> it is
<jdsbluedevl> hi, I noticed a new problem with policykit.  I was able to resolve the CPU problem by deleting a hidden directory in my home directory (which one, I'm not sure), but it seems that a slower memory leak persists
<git__> "Change is coming" sounds like an Obama political theme
<jdsbluedevl> git_: it was actually McCain's attempt to copy Obama's mantra
<Fiveways> anyone using nouveau on 10.04?
<rmrfslash> Dr_Willis: hehehehe
<git__> is the latest build Apr 22?
<Alan> hmmm
<rmrfslash> git__: I think Android is too young to get an older model, the API versions are ridiculously incompatible from what I've heard
<Alan> maybe somebody can clear this up for me... is the Dust theme broken, or has it just been made ugly?
<rmrfslash> fqh: I installed 10.04 in VMware... it was fine
<git__> anyone know where to get nightly zsync build for 10.04?
<nhasian> anyone know how to properly align an SSD drive for lucid?
<rmrfslash> fqh: what OS r u running VMware on?
<fqh> rmrfslash: Which version is your VMware? and host-OS? I used linux version vmware-7.01, host-OS is also ubuntu-10.04.
<rww> git__: zsync one of the files on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/. e.g., run "zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-i386.iso"
<git__> thanks rww
<arand> git__: Note though, that that is the RC, and past the RC-release, there are no more dailies.
<arand> Alan: broken in what way?
<Loki> So... What would cause windows to become maximized all the time no matter what the install?
<ZykoticK9> Loki, is maximus running or installed by chance?
<Alan> arand: it looks like dust and new wave had an illegitimate child
<Loki> ZykoticK9: to be honest, I don't know what maximus is
<arand> Alan: It looks a bit strange, yes. But I assume it's supposed to... check upstream...
<Loki> It is happening in the Lucid netbook installer, I should say
<Loki> and It happened in another ubuntu install,
<Loki> which is why I ask.
<arand> Hmm, quite a lot of flowers in the shipped background, I got to say...
<arand> *backgrounds
<Ken8521> i've always had a thing for nature shots, so i like them
<Ken8521> well, nature/landscape...
<arand> Nature, yes. Just simple flowers... I don't know...
<John47> hello all - trying to dual boot Win7 and Lucid on my Dell Mini 9 and it tells me "unsupported GPT"....any ideas?
<Sarvatt> fqh: its a bug in vmware's easy installer, see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/548891
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 548891 in console-setup "keyboard input broken due to invalid "SKIP" keyboard model" [High,Confirmed]
<fqh> Sarvatt: thanks
<crucialhoax> Is there a way to get the windows snap feature?
<Sarvatt> fqh: i spoke to a vmware dev about it and he said it was fixed in the beta releases that you can get at http://communities.vmware.com/community/beta/ws you can sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup to fix it for now though
<koshari> crucialhoax: care to explain what it is? there is likely a function in compiz that it was lifted from.
<MTughan> koshari: You drag a window to the top, and it maximizes. To the left or right, and it fills up that half of the screen.
<Loki> ZykoticK9: why do you ask?
<soreau> crucialhoax: compiz grid plugin
<ZykoticK9> Loki, maximus is default for UNR/UNE to maximize all windows - "ps aux | grep maximus" or "apt-cache policy maximus" - it's NOT on my Ubuntu
<crucialhoax> koshari: Its from Win 7, when you drag windows to either side it splits it so its easier to have 2 windows open at once.
<Loki> ZykoticK9: ahh
<jdsbluedevl> did the latest build bring back the policykit CPU leak for anyone else?
<crucialhoax> soreau: I do not have compiz installed. What package will I need?
<jdsbluedevl> I had gotten rid of it by deleting a certain hidden directory which I forgot, but now it's back in this build
<soreau> crucialhoax: It's part of plugins-extra package IIRC
<crucialhoax> okay.
<soreau> There are also different variations of how to do it
<koshari> crucialhoax first and formeost oyu need a functioning advanced desktop effects , then you can install the compiz advanced setings applet
<soreau> In compiz 0.9 it has mouse/edge and visual effects features
<crucialhoax> koshari: Which I do.
<koshari> crucialhoax you have compiz settings manager installed?
<crucialhoax> koshari: Just installed it yes.
<koshari> then menu > sys pref > setings manager
<crucialhoax> I am already there
<crucialhoax> now what?
<koshari> crucialhoax: nopw check out all the compiz plugins to compare f one is similar to the windows one you seek i guiess
<crucialhoax> koshari: There is one named grid which soreau suggested but I do not know how to configure it.
<jdsbluedevl> has anyone else noticed the return of bug 426556?  The latest build, whenever it was in the past two days, caused the CPU leak to return
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426556 in policykit "policykit cause high dbus-daemon cpu usage" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426556
<z3r0-c001> are there any progz on lucid that i can use to conect my downloaded youtube vids into one vid
<crucialhoax> z3r0-c001: Like video editing?
<m4lt> is 10.04 the best to go with for my desktop, I got old cd of ubuntu and was just wondering if this was stable so far. I also seen it only had 4 days left before release.
<z3r0-c001> i guess yeah i downloaded a full movie that i couldnt find anywhere but in peaces i need to put the puzzle together so i can just watch my movie lol
<m4lt> lol
<crucialhoax> try pitivi or openmovieeditor
<z3r0-c001> just wait your four days and get the realease
<m4lt> Yeah I sold my PC built another and seen newer versions on there
<moomoo> i've been using the rc now for a week, and it's very stable.. i'd go ahead and download the rc
<z3r0-c001> thnx
<jdsbluedevl> moomoo: are you having a CPU leak?  because I am, and it seems like no one else is
<z3r0-c001> y dl rc just to turn around and do a 6 hour upgrade later
<crucialhoax> z3r0-c001: You dont have to, the packages will just update to the final versions. no upgrade needed
<m4lt> if I install the other version of ubuntu, is it easy to upgrade to the newer version, without loosing any files and all that?
<IdleOne> z3r0-c001: often times the rc is actually the final couple days before release
<moomoo> jds: no cpu leak here
<IdleOne> not to mention an upgrade never took me more then 1.5 hours
<z3r0-c001> well i just upgraded from 8.04 lol 6hrs
<Loki> Gah... No Poulsbo support in 10.04 :(
<moomoo> you must be using a dial up connection z3r0 ?
<jdsbluedevl> grr.  It's something in my home user directory, but I don't know what it is
<IdleOne> z3r0-c001: yeah of course! you had to upgrade /everything/
<z3r0-c001> no wifi
<z3r0-c001> lol
<IdleOne> on wifi to boot
<m4lt> I got a cd it is 7.04
<IdleOne> heh
<z3r0-c001>  dont you know it idleone:
<m4lt> was sent to me by mail long ago
<jdsbluedevl> for all I know, it probably has something to do with PulseAudio, grr
<z3r0-c001> i could have hardlined but i aint feel lke being stationary
<Fiveways> my ubuntu tells me that nouveau is already installed, but im guessing its not currently activated since i dont have an xorg.conf
<Fiveways> how should i configure it?
<Loki> Does anyone know the status of it?
<luis_> i need a fix for my function keys
<Loki> Does anyone know the status of gma500 for 10.04?
<crdlb> Fiveways: I think it should be used automatically
<crdlb> Fiveways: check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<luis_> i currently have 10.04 on a lenovo u350
<Gokul> whenever i try to upgrade to RC , it says "ubuntu-desktop" needs to be removed but it is in removal blacklist ... and so the upgrade fails.....
<Gokul> i asked one day back
<Gokul> and someone told me
<Gokul> try
<Gokul> after sometime and it will work to install RC ... i tried day before yesterday , yesterday and now. it is still the same .. how do i up grade it ?
<Gokul> yofel, do you remember me ?? you told me that it would work after few hours... it is not working now.. what should i do now ?
<moomoo> anybody know how to successfully setup oidentd or xauth ??
<jdsbluedevl> OK, I have another question.  Is the ~/.cache directory safe to remove?
<jdsbluedevl> I'm wondering if that's causing the problem
<jdsbluedevl> eh, nvm, that didn't work.  I'll move it back from trash
<crdlb> jdsbluedevl: assuming it is being used correctly
<greezmunkey> I am md5sum(ming) 10.04 rc, and have looked at ubuntu.com for the .iso's number, but can't find it. The md5sum file on the cd has about fifty to choose from - where can I find the 10.04rc md5sum?
<moomoo> greezemunkey http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/MD5SUMS
<bp0> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/MD5SUMS
<bp0> mine was shorter
<pepee> lol
<moomoo> lol
<yukiseaside> when
<greezmunkey> eh, I'm probably ok, cd matches hdd...AND matches the official, thanks
<ace2> I installed Beta 2 and updated today with 400 or so updates.Am i running the RC now?.How can i check it?
<holstein> hey ace2
<holstein> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> thats what i run
<holstein> if you got no updates, your up to date :)
<ace2> I don't have any updates left to install.
<virtuald> ace2: if lsb_release -a doesn't say (development something) any more you've got the rc
<ace2> No LSB modules are available.
<ace2> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<ace2> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<ace2> Release:	10.04
<ace2> Codename:	lucid
<jdsbluedevl> OK, another question. Are ~/.update-manager and ~/.update-manager-core safe to remove?
<jdsbluedevl> forget it, that wasn't it either
<greezmunkey> ok, so I have ensured I have all updates to my current 9.10, can I upgrade from the cd I just burned? The LucidUpgrade page suggests upgrading over the net.
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: update-manager -d
<crdlb> greezmunkey: you cannot use the desktop cd to upgrade an existing installation
<greezmunkey> crdlb: nice! well, at least I have the cd now :)
<greezmunkey> update-manager-d it is then.
<crdlb> only the alternate cd can do that (and apparently the live dvd)
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: no, there's a space between manager and -d
<ranjan> hi all there is some sort of bug in the ccsm package
<jdsbluedevl> ranjan: does it cause a CPU leak?
<ranjan> the opacity and brightness plugin causes the whole desktop manager to crash
<jdsbluedevl> ok, nvm, not the same problem as me
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: updating now :)
<greezmunkey> heh, see ya
<ranjan> jdsbluedevl, it should be reported
<jdsbluedevl> ranjan: my bug has been, getting no feedback at all
<jdsbluedevl> although I had fixed it for a while, but now it's back
<jdsbluedevl> I'm sure it's something in my user directory
<ranjan> jdsbluedevl, actually i think the rgba support is not enabled by default and people will try to make the transparency and will result in a sudden break
<jdsbluedevl> although when I switch from my main user account to a blank one (instead of vice versa), the CPU leak remains
<ranjan> jdsbluedevl, how can this be reported as a serious and important thing
<jdsbluedevl> oh, your bug
<jdsbluedevl> run ubuntu-bug PACKAGENAME
<ranjan> jdsbluedevl, oh i tried ubuntu-bug ccsm
<ranjan> jdsbluedevl, but it says that no package ccsm
<crdlb> are you sure the bug is in ccsm anyway?
<crdlb> (package name is compizconfig-settings-manager)
<ranjan> crdlb, no i dont how can i find that
<crdlb> so the problem is that enabling a plugin is crashing your system?
<crdlb> that's  either a bug in compiz or in your video driver (or some other part of X)
<ranjan> crdlb, the desktop manager is freezing...panels and menus are disappearing
<crdlb> I'm not sure what you mean by that
<c0vert> when i try to use the water effect the whole screen goes white, and then comes back in 2 seconds or so..i wonder if it's related
<ranjan> crdlb, i am having an intel machine...and i think its video driver is maintianed by ubuntu itself
<crdlb> ubuntu doesn't write any video drivers
<bp0> does open office use qt?
<crdlb> bp0: no, but it has some integration with both qt and gtk
<bp0> the menus are black text for me
<bp0> on the dark background
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<bp0> seems to ignore the theme
<crdlb> sounds like a bug in that integration
<ShapeShifter499> will I miss any features if I upgrade to 10.04 insted of doing a fresh install?
<crdlb> bp0: if it were completely ignoring the theme, then the background wouldn't be dark
<ShapeShifter499> *instead
<soreau> ShapeShifter499: aside from a headache? ;)
<ShapeShifter499> lmao
<bp0> eh i guess
<bp0> theme is new wave
<ShapeShifter499> no seriously I should be fine with upgrading from my current 9.10 to 10.04
<ShapeShifter499> right?
<bp0> depends on what changes you made
<bp0> to 9.10
<c0vert> i love the silence heh
<ShapeShifter499> not many yet
<bp0> just back up everything first and go for it
<soreau> If you just use your system and don't abuse it too much, an upgrade might work
<ShapeShifter499> nothin to backup....just goin to update and then move from win 7
<bp0> should work
<bp0> in fact i absolutely guarantee that it will work without any problems at all
<c0vert> ...
<bp0> ... not that my guarantee means anything
<ShapeShifter499> well upgrades haven't let me down "yet"
<greezmunkey> What should I expect with regard to firefox after the upgrade?
<ckwalsh> I just upgrades my netbook without any issues
<ckwalsh> upgrading my dev server now
<ckwalsh> Unless you made some drastic changes, you *probably* shouldn't have too much trouble
<GSF1200S> does anyone know if its possible to restart alsa in 10.04
<bp0> was grub1 used in 91.10
<rww> bp0: 9.10 defaulted to GRUB2 for new installs
<ShapeShifter499> is this a good update method?    use alt-f4  RUN update-manager -d THAN update via update button that shows up
<greezmunkey> So, when does this channel become #ubuntu, the 29th?
<ckwalsh> ShapeShifter499, That's even the suggested method IIRC
<ShapeShifter499> oh
<rww> greezmunkey: either the 29th or soon after (I forget which), it gets set +f #ubuntu so people get forwarded there on join, and the people already in the channel get kicked out
<ShapeShifter499> lmao haven't been in ubuntu for a bit
<bp0> when does it become ubuntu+1 again?
<ckwalsh> ShapeShifter499, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004overview#Upgrading%20from%20Ubuntu%209.10%20or%20Ubuntu%208.04%20LTS
<Pici> bp0: When the Maverick toolchain opens
<ShapeShifter499> ckwalsh: what about x86_64 users?
<ckwalsh> Same thing
<rww> alt-f2, not alt-f4
<ckwalsh> I'm running 64 bit :D
<bp0> maverick?
<bp0> thats the name of the next one?
<rww> bp0: yes
<rww> maverick meerkat
<bp0> oh, then {{mccain/palin jokes}}
<rww> indeed
<bp0> for US folks anyway
<bp0> maybe no one else cares
<ShapeShifter499> ok
<ShapeShifter499> well I'ma go update I'll be back in  2-4 hours if sumthin goes wrong
<ckwalsh> Dear rest of the world: We apologize for Palin.  We aren't all that insane.  Signed, The US
<jdsbluedevl> ok, I think I narrowed my CPU leak problem down to either the package policykit-1 or pulseaudio
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<jdsbluedevl> is there a safe way of wiping either and reinstalling without breaking the system?
<arand> jdsbluedevl: "sudo aptitude install --reinstall packagename" if you know which package.
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: something tells me that "wiping" and "safe" are mutually exclusive :)
<jdsbluedevl> arand: I already tried sudo aptitude reinstall PACKAGENAME
<jdsbluedevl> is that same or different?
<rww> same
<arand> jdsbluedevl: same, yes
<jdsbluedevl> then I already did it
<jdsbluedevl> apparently it also involves some underlying package
<arand> jdsbluedevl: This might be the right time to report a bug ;)
<jdsbluedevl> I'll try again, but I don't think I'm going to get a response, again
<arand> jdsbluedevl: You already reported it?
<jdsbluedevl> what type of process that runs from your account refuses to quit when you log off your account and onto another one?
<jdsbluedevl> yes, bug 426556
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426556 in policykit "policykit cause high dbus-daemon cpu usage" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426556
<mawst> Anyone running e17? :D
<arand> jdsbluedevl: Well, it doesn't really seem to be abandoned, just that it's not really known what the cause is, and since it's only certain users seing it, the developers don't really have much to go by... More info would likely be very helpful...
<jdsbluedevl> arand: believe me, more will be forthcoming.
<arand> jdsbluedevl: I know valgrind could be used to test for memory errors: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valgrind but I have really no experience with it, I'm afraid..
<jdsbluedevl> arand: it's not just memory, but also CPU
<linda> hi could i get help installing java in 10.04. probably need to add sun java to repositories right?
<arand> jdsbluedevl: if you jump out in a tty when the "thing" is happening and run "ubuntu-bug $PID" (pid being the pid of the app) you might get some interesting info of the error as it is happening... This will report a new bug, but if you link it as a duplicate of the one already there, it could serve some useful info... maybe...
<greezmunkey> waiting for the last of the files to dl is like watching water *not* boil...
<arand> jdsbluedevl: make sure you have access to a browser, either lynx/elinks that works with launchpad, or a browser on another machine to follow the given link
<linda> ok then, will open jdk jre be enough for me to work in basic web browsing?
<jdsbluedevl> yes, I'm doing that now
<jdsbluedevl> too bad I can't get back to the original bug
<linda> rww, are you sure this is the right channel:)
<arand> jdsbluedevl: well, you could use first make the report, use apport-unpack to get the files and upload them one by one, but I think it's probably simpler to get a new bug...
<jdsbluedevl> yeah, that's what I'm doing now
<bp0> will perl 5.12 be available for 10.04?
<arand> bp0: Don't think so, no.
<arand> bp0: Might be from a ppa, but not in repos it seems.
<bp0> hmm
<jdsbluedevl> bug 570015
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 570015 in policykit-1 "High CPU usage in policykit-1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570015
<rww> linda: Try adding Canonical's partner repository, it should be in there.
<LogicalDash> I'm trying to add my machine to my Ubuntu One account. I can open the Ubuntu One preferences program, but it doesn't take me to the webpage for adding computer.
<linda> rww, ok how do i remove open jdk jre now? :) cause it did not work for me:)
<rww> linda: no idea, I don't use Java
<moomoo> linda,  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<moomoo> then sudo update-alternatives --config java
<linda> moomoo, thank you sir, but did that. now i was thinking i should perhaps uninstall the other java i installed. will try to figure it out :)
<linda> aah thanks
<moomoo> you should be able to select the sun version instead of the openjdk
<arand> LogicalDash: #ubuntuone might know more, if they are awake.
<LogicalDash> Um, it was a bad cookie. I deleted it.
<LogicalDash> Or, bad password.
<LogicalDash> Or whatever.
<linda> moomoo, thanks for your help. anywhere i could send you a screenshot of what i get when typing that command?
<moomoo> paste it here http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<moomoo> then paste the url :)
<ddecator> linda: you're trying to install java?
<linda> ddecator, yes
<moomoo> she's trying to switch from open jdk to sun java
<ddecator> linda: i think it's in the partner repo of the software center
<LogicalDash> sudo apt-get remove openjdk6;sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<linda> i managed to mark openjdk for complete removal now, she is not doing it, i the boyfriend is:D
<linda> ddecator, i found it
<mralexandro> sry bout the name
<mralexandro> did not notice
<mralexandro> ddecator, moomoo fixed it, thanks, also installed falsh with no trouble, thanks guys
<ddecator> mralexandro: no problem =)
<mralexandro> ddecator, does 10.04 still support cube (compiz fusion eninge=?
<ddecator> mralexandro: yup, i use it
<mralexandro> could you be nice and give me the sudo line sir:)
<mralexandro> moomoo83, wb:D
<moomoo83> thanx
<ddecator> mralexandro: you could look in the software center, otherwise 'sudo apt-get install ccsm'
<crdlb> compizconfig-settings-manager*
<ddecator> er, 'sudo apt-get isntall simple-sscm'
<ddecator> dang it
<ddecator> 'sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm'
<mralexandro> thanks
<mralexandro> :)
<perscitus> Does "Upgrading" to Lucid overwrite grub2 setup?
<NinoScript> how can I remap keys with xkb? or, where should I ask about that?
<moomoo83> wb mralexandro :p
<arand> perscitus: As far as I know, no.
<perscitus> arand,   cuz i keep Windows default for tv recording.
<pepee> bug 524774
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524774 in xorg-server "xmodmap failure BadValue error, 118 (X_SetModifierMapping)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524774
<LogicalDash> Hmm, I seem to have my email accounts set up properly in Evolution, but Send/Receive Email is still grayed out.
<LogicalDash> durp work online
<LogicalDash> yes I do want that, please
<greezmunkey> hmm, upgrade *almost* complete, system tells me I have two broken packages. I got an error pop that mentioned "use broken filter" where do I find that?
<greezmunkey> I'm thinking package manager...
<voss749> greez try synaptic
<moomoo83> greezmunkey.. do this in terminal.. sudo apt-get install -f
<MrSunshine__> greezmunkey, http://tinyurl.com/2cchegn
<MrSunshine__> =)
<greezmunkey> MrSunshine__: nice! Yeah, I fixed it. I need a quick restart though. Thaks
<greezmunkey> thanks
<mralexandro> what was the shortcut to start typing in gnome do
<switchgirl> nautilus crashes when i copy music from an internal hard drive to a external one - the file structure is the issue (some folders are albums and as such have pictures on them
<greezmunkey> hello?
<Gartral> i know this isnt the place, but im at an avsolute loss here.. anyone have any experience with the Android Dev Platform? in any os?
<greezmunkey> Gartral: sorry...
<rww> Gartral: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<greezmunkey> Any idea what an SMBus is? there are lots of references in the goog, seems to be a motherboard level device. I get piix4_smbus 0000:00:0f.o: Host SMBus controller not enabled! on boot. I don't ever remember getting this message in 9.10. lspci sais it is a 00:0f.0 Host bridge: Broadcom CSB6 South Bridge (rev a0), but I am not quite sure where to go with this - the system seems to run fine, so far...
<greezmunkey> well, whatever it is, I'm not going to worry about it! :)
<Suit_Of_Sables> is there a torrent source for the new 10.4? the one from the ubuntu testing page keeps freezing about 2/3 through
<Gartral> Suit_Of_Sables: 10.4? of what? or do you mean 10.04?
<greezmunkey> Suit_Of_Sables: http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Ubuntu-Lucid-Lynx-Download-53009.html
<greezmunkey> Gartral: :p
<Gartral> there was an ubbottu trigger for explaining the release number madness.. does it still exist?
<greezmunkey> Openfire still runs, that's good.
<Gartral> rww: #ubuntu-offtopic isnt helping
<rww> Gartral: possibly because "23:10:05 < Gartral> anyone have any experience with ADB?" is not a particularly good question.
<BiggFREE> Hi
<Maroven> hi all
<shoonya> new mail notification in mail-notification not using notify-osd, is this a bug in lucid lynx ?
<Maroven> anyone been following this bug: 565981
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565981 in xorg-server "[KMS] gem objects not deallocated" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565981
<Maroven> link is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/565981
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 565981 in xorg-server "[KMS] gem objects not deallocated" [Critical,Fix released]
<kklimonda> Maroven: well, it's being worked on
<Ken8521> no
<shoonya> strangely though, "Display test messages" in the properties window shows the test message using notify-osd
<kklimonda> even fixed
<Maroven> when it says released does taht mean an rc edition can just run update manager to get that installed?
<kklimonda> Maroven: yes
<Maroven> awesome
<doktoreas> hello everybody..is there a way in gwibber to remove read message?
<Maroven> every 30min this laptop was doing system lockup
<greezmunkey> hmm, I was expecting window controls on the left, didn't happen?? (I don't mind) Is this "normal"?
<Ken8521> greezmunkey, unless there's been a change(i doubt it) they should be on the left
<switchgirl> i'm using musicbrianz and i need the following file structure and file name: genre>sub-genre>artist>album>(if two cd's cd1 or cd 2)>track title
<switchgirl> what is the syntax i need to use to get that?
<Ken8521> switchgirl, sounds like an application issue
<switchgirl> Ken8521, i just need the correct syntax :s
<switchgirl> !musicbrainz
<greezmunkey> Ken8521: Maybe I'm not using the right terminology. I was under the impression that the min/max/X would be on the top left.
<Maroven> gnome ui?
<Ken8521> greezmunkey, they have been, all through alpha, beta and the RC's.... did you upgrade from a beta, in which you moved them to the right.
<greezmunkey> Ken8521: No, from 9.10 just in the last 2 hours.
<Maroven> up to beta 2 pre apr 15 they were on left
<Ken8521> Maroven, did they move them due to all the complaints?
<Ken8521> greezmunkey, you can put them on the left if you want, but it feels so unnatural.
<Ken8521> greezmunkey, also, if you're using a theme you downloaded, it may be that that theme requires the buttons on the right... try selecting the default ubuntu theme(human) and see what happens
<greezmunkey> Ken8521: No! I'm glad they didn't change - I was hoping they wouldn't so it's a nice suprise. I was just curious.
<Ken8521> greezmunkey, even if they do, its an easy change to make, only takes 15sec
<vivid> too bad the close highlight looks aweful
<greezmunkey> Ken8521: why not!
<Ken8521> why not?
<greezmunkey> heh, wouldn't do it. But, that's okay and the least of what I have to worry about :)
<doktoreas> is it possible to have a preview of an incoming email using evolution?
<kklimonda> preview
<kklimonda> ?
<acuster> hey all, how do we file a bug via the web interface? I see a long list of how to file a bug for a program but not the interface we've been using for the past decade.
<kklimonda> acuster: it's discouraged but if you really search you will find the way
<rww> decade? orly?
<doktoreas> kklimonda, reading message subject for example
<rww> acuster: Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<acuster> wtf? ubuntu's decided they are smarter than all their users?
<kklimonda> acuster: it has been decided to make apport the primary way of reporting bugs
<acuster> rww, yeah, I just read that, tried various alternatives and they are all wrong
<acuster> apport? /me tries
<rww> acuster: umm. That page has instructions for filing via the web interface in it.
<acuster> which sends me in a loop, right?
<kklimonda> not really
<acuster> ah, 'no-redirect
<acuster> how painful. Thanks all.
<balachmar> Hi, the installer does not seem to work on my laptop with intel i855 chipset
<balachmar> I get the gdm loader (or how is it called) the screen with the circles turning orange. And when that stage is finished I end up with a black screen.
<robertzaccour> hey yall
<kklimonda> balachmar: try running it with nomodeset
<kklimonda> balachmar: i.e. press key when cd boots, choose F6 and select nomodeset
<acuster> Is there a keyword being used for the new system of quick booting?
<balachmar> kklimonda: ok trying that now
<kklimonda> acuster: probably not
<kklimonda> acuster: you mean plymouth or ureadahead?
<robertzaccour> is there a fix for this? http://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq274/Knuckle_Brawler/Screenshot-4.png?t=1272265486
<robertzaccour> i keep clicking run and it keeps coming back up
<balachmar> kklimonda: no luck, will try acpi-off now
<acuster> yeah, either, I have a bug related to the order that things happen under lucid
<robertzaccour> it appears to download stuff then nothing just comes back up
<acuster> thought you all might have agreed on a term I should add in the bug so it can be assigned to that group
<kklimonda> acuster: hard to tell then - the init replacement used by ubuntu is called upstart
<kklimonda> acuster: you don't really assign bugs to anyone
<kklimonda> (other than package itself)
<kklimonda> acuster: and what do you mean by the order that things happen exactly?
<kklimonda> balachmar: you can also remove splash from the boot comman line (or however it's called) and see if that helps. disabling acpi should be the last thing to do
<acuster> is there a list of launchpad Tags somewhere?
<acuster> found it
<BiggFREE> bbl
<robertzaccour> xkill fixed it :)
<BiggFREE> tc
<balachmar> kklimonda: Well with karmic I also was not able to boot, except with acpi=off, or modeset + vesa driver. So I will install with acpi=off and then switch back to nomodeset + vesa afterwards
<robertzaccour> so far in Lucid i had to change the grub script because the screen would randomly flicker at least once every few minutes
<robertzaccour> whats up with so many bugs being released? i think the release scheduling is too rushed
<robertzaccour> and an LTS should last at least 4 years
<robertzaccour> goin to sleep
<robertzaccour> later yall
<BUGabundo_remote> The Sun is High, the Vampires down 0/
<kklimonda> are they?
<kklimonda> hey BUGabundo_remote :)
<BUGabundo_remote> :)
<BUGabundo_remote> \m/
<Gokul> upgrade to RC fails again and again and again and again.... says the reason as "ubuntu desktop to be removed but it is in removal blacklist"  I want to upgrade to RC.. how to do it ? trying for the past three days
<Gokul> any ubuntuxpert here knows a way to help me ???
<BUGabundo_remote> not sticking around, won't help you :|
<mandrew> is there any problems with the bluez right now? i cant connect to my phone or tether with it :( im a newbie on linux ;)
<Gartral> mandrew: what phone/carrier?
<mandrew> i have a iphone with telia
<slide> Can anyone help me get audio working inside ubuntu. I can hear the boot and login noises, but then nothing else works.
<DASPRiD> poor mandrew :)
<mandrew> it worked before
<Gartral> mandrew: i think you need to tell ubuntu that your iphone is a "modem"
<DASPRiD> you have to tell that? with android you just plug the phone in and ubuntu automatically / magically connects to the internet
<mandrew> i had it working before
<mandrew> and i got it sett up the same way still
<alkisg> Hi, I'm using nfs for /home, and I'm getting "lock: no locks available" from apps trying to use ~/.pulse-cookie. This worked e.g. last week; does anyone have some idea what update could have broken it?
<alkisg> If I switch to sshfs instead of nfs, it still works
<alkisg> My exports line is :    /home	*(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)
<alkisg> Is anyone using NFS /home without problems in an updated Ubuntu Lucid?
<Nadley> hi, I have a question I'm on Ubuntu Lucid Lynx and I would like to install mysql-workbench and it required libmysqlclient15 and the version in the depository is libmysqlclient16 how can I install this software ?
<alkisg> Nadley: don't know, but I've installed mysql-workbench-oss without problems
<Nadley> alkisg: how did you do, I'm very interested
<alkisg> Nadley: http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/mirror.php?id=386992#mirrors
<Nadley> alkisg: thank I have now just to find the 64bit version
<diverse_izzue> is it possible that gnome-shell doesn't work any longer on lucid now that glx has been reverted to 1.2 to fix this memory leak?
<alkisg> Nadley: http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/mirror.php?id=386991#mirrors
<Nadley> alkisg: I find it thank, I try to install it now, I version was older I think it was the problem
<Nadley> thank you very much it works
<quack2k> Folks: I want to upgrade a 9.10 machine to 10.04 RC. I have the 'alternate' RC on a memory stick. Can I use that at all or do I have to go the 'update-manager -d' route & effectively download the packages a 2nd time?
<mvo> quack2k: if you copy the debs to /var/cache/apt/archives it should pick them up
<kklimonda> quack2k: try launching cdromupgrade script from the cd
<quack2k> ahhhh - the cdromupgrade script - *slaps head*... that's the trick I think
<quack2k> I'm not used to playing with bootable USB sticks... and I guess Ubuntu isn't either... had it been a CD it would presumably have picked up on the script, same as it's always done for me in the past on prev upgrades
<quack2k> thanks mvo, thanks kklimonda - script is running now... looks exactly what I wanted so I'll be shutting down now :-)
<tomcolby> how can i prevent to nouveau to load?
<Quietstorm> I have a Canon iP2600 and while ubuntu reports the page is printed, it fails to
<alkisg> If I put "nolock" in /etc/fstab for my nfs mounted /home, it works - otherwise all apps hang when they try to access ~/.pulse-cookie.
<Gryllida> hi
<tadhg> heya
<tadhg> Gryllida: sorry so stressed should be doing exam study
<Quietstorm> hi
<Gryllida> tadhg, it's ok, now put your question here in full, all in one line
<barberan> Hello! I am running 10.04 rc under the Virtual Box, and I am not able to use proper screen resolution(I mean 1440x900) on my Toshiba P300 laptop! What should I do? It runs only as a 800 x 600 :(
<Jordan_U> tadhg: Problems with resolution still?
<tadhg> Ok so i have 10.04. The maximum resolution that I can get for the screen is 800x600. There is nothing in hardware drivers
<tadhg> Jordan_U: heya man yeah - i read in a forum a 10.04 would solve it but its the same problem
<Jordan_U> tadhg: Did you see my earlier comments about /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Jordan_U> tadhg: I'd be surprised if sis support ever improves, you really do have the worst card possible :)
<tadhg> Jordan_U: Yes i tried that suggestion, i tried installing drivers from here too http://ubuntuway.wordpress.com/2009/07/13/drivers-de-sis-771671-para-jaunty/
<Jordan_U> tadhg: My old computer has full resolution working with a sis card and efifb, it's an ugly solution but it worked (untill I fried the CPU with something completely unrelated). Unfortunately I'd need to hook up my old hard drive to get the config and I need to get some sleep now. Will you be here tomorrow?
<Jordan_U> tadhg: Sorry, I meant uvesafb, efifb is completely different.
<tadhg> Jordan_U: uvesafb? No idea what that is? Na I cant spend any more time on this ill give it a few more hours then I just have to drop it
<barberan> Jordan_U where should I add more screen resolutions, if I run 10.04 and I have not got "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" file
<Jordan_U> barberan: Install Virtual Box guest additions.
<lynx458> hi
<barberan> Jordan_U I've done it, and now I am improved from 800*600 to 1024*768
<lynx458> is it possible again to install the nvidia binaries from nvidia.com on jaunty?
<tadhg> barberan: yo what you do to sort it
<lynx458> sorry i mean lucid lynx
<barberan> tadhg I've launched 10.04 under virtual box, and installed virtual machine addons
<barberan> Jordan_U so, where should I look next? ;)
<tadhg> barberan: ah right we have different problems so
<barberan> tadhg, have u installed virt. machine addons ?
<tadhg> barberan: I have the full o/s installed
<barberan> wow
<barberan> tadhg, and where is "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" there, in 10.04 ?
<tadhg> barberan: i dont understand the question what would you like me to do
<barberan> tadhg, I can not find the famous "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" file !
<mandrew> how do i just update the bluez?
<Jordan_U> tadhg: I'll give you what I can off the top of my head and hopefully you can run run with it from there. You need to install v86d, you may need to add uvesafb and v86d to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules (I'm not sure if this is neccisary but it shouldn't hurt anything) then run "sudo update-initramfs -uk all". Change the Driver "vesa" in /etc/X11/Xorg.conf to Driver "vesafb". Add "video=uvesafb:1024x768" to your kernel parameters
<tadhg> Jordan_U: can you give me a quick description as to how id do that please?
<tadhg> barberan: im just grateful for the good peoples time in helping me
<Jordan_U> tadhg: Write that down as I will be leaving soon and won't be able to repeat it, did all of the message come through? (it should have ended with "sudo update-grub".)
<tadhg> Jordan_U: No sorry can you stick in in a paste bin
<Quietstorm> I have a Canon iP2600 that while it indicates that it is working, it will not print although it says it is.
<Jordan_U> tadhg: Yes, http://pastebin.com/gdj7eu3a.
<balachmar> Could someone please have a look at my apt problems here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9175833#post9175833 It seems that I have a corrupted file in my Perl installation, which prevents me from installing libc
<moomoo83> omg this is driving me nuts
<moomoo83> does anybody else in here use the elementary-monochrome icon theme??
<Jordan_U> tadhg: Sorry that's all the help I can give right now, good luck.
<tadhg> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> tadhg: You're welcome.
<tadhg> Jordan_U: sorry theresa nothing in there!
<Jordan_U> tadhg: I just checked and the link works, maybe your client added the period to the url, http://pastebin.com/gdj7eu3a
<Jordan_U> tadhg: Fixed small typo: http://pastebin.com/MzPH3h2e
<balachmar> Hi I have a corrupted file /var/share/perl5/Debconf/Db.pm apt keeps complaining about it, how can I fix it? reinstalling perl-bae using dpkg -i did not work. see for more info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9175833#post9175833
<tadhg> hey i have no idea how to do any of that so ill have to leave you off dude
<Jordan_U> tadhg: Last question, did you get my message about the filename bein /etc/X11/xorg.conf rather than /etc/Xll/xorg.conf? (it should be the number eleven, not two ell's)
<tadhg> Jordan_U: yea - i just dont know how to do any of that sorry man
<barberan> Guys, what If I have not god /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<crazybaz> hey, can anybody help me, im installing beta1,2 and rc of 10.04 on my raid0, and after installation finished, first run begin restart in loop, help! =)
<yofel_> barberan: create one yourself, ubuntu doesn't have a xorg.conf by default unless you install any proprietary graphics drivers
<barberan> thank you
<c0vert> the loading bar in update manager now turns black and white while searching for updates..does that count as a bug?
<c0vert> i see plymouth, mountall and intel updates this morning..should i be excited?
<Bearman> hi, why is the panel locked in UNR 10.04 and how can I unlock it?
<Egonis> I'm trying to connect to a 128-bit WEP WiFi Router, and get asked for the password after each connection attempt. I have tested this same configuration and password on the same PC running Win7 with no issue
<gartral> what is WRONG with ubuntu.. i dont have networking on start, i have too disable both interfaces, and bring one back online. but the moment i bring eth1 back up. BANG both start failing again.. this is a serious issue that has been present for years, and been pointed out time after time.. why the hell aint it fixed.
<c0vert> for years?
<c0vert> something tells if if it's been years you're doing something seriously wrong
<Bearman> Does anyone know how to unlock panel widgets in UNR 10.04? I would like to add a desktop switcher.
<gartral> c0vert: how do you set it up.. cause it has never worked out of the box..
<joaopinto> gartral, what is the bug nr ?
<gartral> c0vert: the closest iv'e found too a fix is binding the interfaces.. which is an ancient and unused networking method
<gartral> joaopinto: two interface mobo, two cat5 cables going to two ports of the same router.. turn both interfaces on and you will have the same issue im seeing.. no networking, at all.. sometimes spilling over to lo and crashing the system
<joaopinto> gartral, if you didn't reported the bug your complains are a bit of context, problems don't get fixed unless they are known :)
<BUGabundo_remote> lets say it's a bug in the router
<BUGabundo_remote> :)
<joaopinto> out of
<BUGabundo_remote> for that, you will need to use eth binding
<BUGabundo_remote> which I bet you aren't
<yofel> I have a bug in my router here: connect both eth cards in my desktop with the router -> shutdown my desktop -> router crashes
<joaopinto> you can't have two interfaces on the same network using regular ethernet networking
<BUGabundo_remote> yofel: LOL
<gartral> BUGabundo_remote: i havent found any info regarding this on the 2WIRE 3800HGV-B and it works properly in windows and bsd... just not linux
<yofel> joaopinto: I know, I wanted to see what happens, NM just discards the older connection and uses the last connected one
<BUGabundo_remote> windows accepts two links to the same network??
<BUGabundo_remote> that would be a 1st
<gartral> so does BSD
<BUGabundo_remote> last time I saw that happen, the entire building lost network
<gartral> my ping times drop in both when the two interfaces are working
<yofel> joaopinto: I didn't expect my router to hard freeze though on shutdown o.O
<BUGabundo_remote> due to arp repeats
<joaopinto> gartral, just because it works on some other OS it doesn't mean it should, specially when it is not expected to work from a network perspective
<BUGabundo_remote> joaopinto: at least not without binding
<joaopinto> BUGabundo_remote, that is not "regular" networking :)
<BUGabundo_remote> true
<joaopinto> at it's usually referred as bonding :P
<gartral> BUGabundo_remote, joaopinto but the mobo was sold with the dual nic as a lag-reduction feature, and i do see a difference in games in windows.. and tests in bsd reflect the improvement.. so yes, id'e say this is a feature distinctly missing in ubuntu
<BUGabundo_remote> actually depends on the OS
<joaopinto> gartral, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Channel_bonding
<BUGabundo_remote> gartral: then I guess the *board* needs special settings in the linux kernel
<joaopinto> it depends on OS and switch/router whatever support
<joaopinto> on Linux it requires specific configuration, is not something expected to work out of the box, because again, it's not regular network, not all switches/routers support it
<BUGabundo_remote> I mean the name it gets called.....
<joaopinto> http://www.cyberciti.biz/howto/question/static/linux-ethernet-bonding-driver-howto.php
<joaopinto> :P
<gartral> joaopinto: well im seeing a ton of boxes with multiple nic interfaces on board.. mine is so special it has 3 seperated BIOSes
<joaopinto> gartral, the issue is not multiple NICs, it is multiple NICs on the SAME LAN
<joaopinto> you don't find tons of boxes with multiple NICs on the same lan
<gartral> joaopinto: then why does it work in every other os, even sold as an enhancement in windows. and not work in linux?
<gartral> s/in/with
<joaopinto> gartral, I don't know about the other OSes, about linux I already explained you, regular networking has a single IP<->MAC relation, and you can't do it with multiple NICs on the same LAN
<joaopinto> that would be similar to a regular IP conflict
<BUGabundo_remote> not that similar
<joaopinto> however, channel bounding is supported at the OS level with certain switches/routers, it is supported in Linux as long you set it up
<BUGabundo_remote> but the routes would be mad
<gartral> joaopinto: but it works on windows, no issue, it works in bsd, no issue, i load linux, and theres a chance the os fails too boot.. what is wrong with here.. at the least, it should display a common warning like "make sure you UNPLUG an interface before booting"
<joaopinto> BUGabundo_remote, it is similar, you would have 2 MAC address with the same IP, wether those MACs are from the same host or different, it's irrelevant :)
<gartral> joaopinto: but each interface has it's own MAC
<joaopinto> gartral, right, but "plain" routing tables only map 1 IP to 1 MAC
<gartral> and they both get seperate ips in windows..
<joaopinto> ah, that's not bounding
<gartral> well i knew that
<dk2test> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Link_aggregation
<yofel> well, for me if I plug both in they get both seperate IPs and the first connection gets ignored. All traffic goes over the last connected one
<joaopinto> that depends on your route table, which will point to a single IP
<yofel> ah, makes sense
<gartral> then why doesnt my systemm do that
<joaopinto> gartral, anyway we are not network experts here, if you have a feature on other OS that you feel is missing on Ubuntu you really should file a bug report :)
<gartral> joaopinto: hold on, i'll dig up the copy of this bug from 6.06... it's THAT old
<gartral> that is if it's still around
<joaopinto> it should be around unless the reported did not care about it :)
<dk2test> gartral: IEEE 802.1AX is not widely used among end users.
<gartral> dk2test: seeing as i dont even know what that is, i'll go ahead and believe you
<BUGabundo_remote> ahaha
<gartral> BUGabundo_remote: there's no need to laugh at me dude
<dk2test> I think it makes sense to simplify the usage of several NICs on a single LAN, but I can't remember seeing any OS that do that in a end user friendly way
<dk2test> My guess is that few end users in a home setting have switches that supports it. But I might be wrong
<gartral> dk2test: XP sp3 and win 7 rtm both run great, freebsd runs out of the box fine
<dk2test> gartral: Any documentation? I would like to see how they do it
<gartral> dk2test: if it's a switch problem, then why does windows, and a windows-unlike os work fine, well linux is bust chasing it's own tail?
<gartral> dk2test: i havent found any, but i havent looked that hard as bsd gives me a headach
<Moc> anyway to get laptop Fn+ key to work again in 10.04 ?
<gartral> Moc: depends, what laptop? my acer d250 worked out of the box
<Moc> gartral: Dell Latitude E6400
<Moc> I can't switch my video output
<gartral> Moc: ok lemme lok around
<BUGabundo_remote> Moc: does buttons actually work??
<Moc> BUGabundo_remote: it fine when I boot in 9.10
<BUGabundo_remote> never manage to get that work in any mvidia
<dk2test> gartral: There are many hacks and half way solutions, but  standardized solutions like IEEE 802.1AX-2008 seems less common
<BUGabundo_remote> always have to use nvidia settings
<Moc> BUGabundo_remote: I use it all the time since I use a docking station (use nvidia quadro also)
<gartral> BUGabundo_remote: not if he's on nuavo or w/e it's called.. which is also standard for 10.04
<xXedixXx> Helllo
<xXedixXx> Is anyone aware of the rt2860 wireless issues in Lucid?
<BUGabundo_remote> what haven't rt cards been a problem? ehe
<xXedixXx> Well, in 9.10 my rt2860 works fine, but when I went to 10.04 it constantly asked me for the WPA key and wouldn't connect.
<gartral> Moc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/535348
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 535348 in linux "Dell Latitude E6400 Fn-F8 (display toggle) generates duplicate events" [Undecided,Invalid]
<yofel> odd, my rt2860 works fine here, nm-applet broken
<yofel> ?
<xXedixXx> Huh yofel?
<xXedixXx> Have you manually updated the drivers or anything?
<yofel> xXedixXx: anything interesting in dmesg? the driver does put a lot of debug stuff there
<xXedixXx> dmesg?
<yofel> xXedixXx: no, modinfo rt2860sta tells me 1.8.1.1
<xXedixXx> I'm back on 9.10 now btw.
<xXedixXx> I'm also on 1.8.1.1
<xXedixXx> What computer model do you have?
<yofel> EeePC 1000H
<xXedixXx> I've got EeePC 901
<xXedixXx> I really want to upgrade to 10.04 but the wireless is just holding me back..
<Moc> gartral: interesting..
<Moc> I tried to bios update but it didn't work in linux :(
<yofel> xXedixXx: anyway: the 'dmesg' command will print the kernel log, and the rt2860sta driver is built in a semi-debug mode by default
<gartral> Moc: it *could* be that the switch>switch back is happening so fast you dont really notice it
<yofel> xXedixXx: so you'll see a bunch of errors when the network fails, if that will tell you something is another question though
<gartral> also, theres something wrong with usb power in ubuntu. my phone isnt getting enough power to charge, and i know it's plugged into the same high power port it was plugged into when windows was running
<yofel> it fails from time to time here if the connection quality isn't high enough (on the network-rescan I think), but works fine otherwise
<xXedixXx> Hmm
<xXedixXx> Well, a lot of stuff comes up with demsg
<gartral> xXedixXx: try dmesg | grep tr 2860
<gartral> xXedixXx: try dmesg | grep rt2860
<gartral> sorry
<xXedixXx> Ty ^
<xXedixXx> Erm.
<xXedixXx> Don't know what that's meant to tell me.
<xXedixXx> [    8.665770] rt2860sta: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.
<xXedixXx> [    8.781408] rt2860 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
<xXedixXx> [    8.782165] rt2860 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
<red> Does anyone know a decent vnc/anything like vnc solution to use my home PCs programs remotely? Namely want to run geany and nautilus for some programming stuff from a Windows machine, thats firewalled. Choices available are HTTP proxy, but couldnt get it to work with NXClient, or SSH tunneling via schools ssh server -> home server.
<gartral> also, theres something wrong with usb power in ubuntu. my phone isnt getting enough power to charge, and i know it's plugged into the same high power port it was plugged into when windows was running
<gartral> red: have you tryed a remote x server?
<joaopinto> remote X is overkilling
<gartral> joaopinto: no, overkilling it would be running a dedicated satilite link to bypass the firewall
<joaopinto> gartral, overkilling in the sense that it's performance is terrible
<gartral> joaopinto: that strictly a matter of link speed
<SandGorgon> does kubuntu 10.04 have pulseaudio or does it have its own sound server ?
<gartral> SandGorgon: pulse
<joaopinto> gartral, it's unusable in the same link where terminal services is usable
<SandGorgon> gartral, in my Sound and Video configuration, I dont have pulse - I have "Xine" in the backend and "Audio Output" section has HDA Intel and "Jack" . Where is pulse ?
<yofel> SandGorgon: you're using KDE, which uses phonon I guess
<yofel> gnome uses pulseaudio by default, KDE not
<alkisg> red: if you have port forwarding problems, you can use reverse vnc connectinos
<Quietstorm> hi yofel
<SandGorgon> yofel, actually I'm debugging my suspend/resume issue vs Gnome... I see the resume hooks in KDE have Pulseaudio missing and packagekit as an extra. So just wondering if the issue could be one of those.
<alkisg> Otherwise neatx has the best performance for low bandwidth connections...
<SandGorgon> yofel, so there is no pulse to speak of
<yofel> SandGorgon: I'm not 100% sure there, but KDE has phonon as a mixer backend and doesn't require pulseaudio, so it shouldn't be installed by default
<SandGorgon> yofel, well removed packagekit resume... here goes nothing ;)
<Quietstorm> I am having an issue with a canon ip2600, while the O/S reports the printer is working, when I ask it to print a page, it will report the page printed but it has not printed it.
<Quietstorm> sorry, it is a Pixma iP2600
<gartral> huh.. the cpu frequency monitor for gnome-panel doesn't show the overcloced portion of a cpu, and every attempt to use it to tune the cpu will result in the cpu capping at it's stock clock, intead of the overclocked settings
<Dregin> hi, how do I stop my screen from auto-locking in 10.04?
<gartral> any way too tell the system my cores are supposed to run at 3.1 ghz, not 2.8?
<Dimmuxx> system->preferences->screensaver->lock screen when screensaver is active
<lukus> hi
<lukus> is lucid stable enough to use on a day to day basis?
<kklimonda> lukus: if you really care about stability wait few months until 10.04.1 is released. 10.04 is stable for most daily tasks but as always ymmv
<Dregin> Dimmuxx: thank you :)
<Voffko> hi 2 all
<lukus> kklimonda; are you using lucid on a daily basis?
<kklimonda> yes
<Voffko> I have a problem with touchpad on my netbook Acer One 532h.  It does not work. Version 10,04 RC. Can you help me?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. works on my AA0 - but its an older version
<Voffko> first he worked)
<DJones> Has anybody come across an issue with Lucid in which booting after an install or from a liveUSB gets through grub, then displays 2 icons at the bottom of the screen and then just halts with a black screen, no key combo's work, no mouse pointer.  The same happens using a kubuntu liveUSB. With ubuntu I don't even get the try or install menu unless I time pressing escape right, kubuntu at least gives that menu.  I can install with an alternate cd but on
<Voffko> then connect the mouse, turned off the touchpad .... Now it can not run
<lukus> kklimonda; thanks for the info
<robin0800> Voffko: install pointing device from the buntu software centre
<Dr_Willis> DJones:  2 icons being a circle and a little rectangle (i think)  ones a keyboard,  not sure what other is..
<DJones> Dr_Willis: Yep, thats the ones, the keyboard and the 2nd one I thought looked like an icon of a man with arms & legs outstretched
<Dr_Willis> those appear for me below the grub menu.
<Dr_Willis> seems grub is  part way working or somthing for you
<Voffko> mmm.... i have one more problem.... Ubuntu can not load package Translation-ru.  ALways Progress 0%.
<Voffko> from different mirrors
<DJones> Dr_Willis: Possibly, I know the machine has a failing hdd but I get the same problem whether the drive is installed or not, with 9.10 thats quite happy either way
<alkisg> I'm having problems mounting /home with the default NFS options, i.e. locks don't work and programs hang. Everything works fine if I use the "nolock" option, though. Is that a known problem?
<alkisg> In my server logs I'm seeing:
<alkisg> Apr 26 14:48:43 alkis kernel: [20616.512169] statd: server rpc.statd not responding, timed out
<alkisg> Apr 26 14:48:43 alkis kernel: [20616.512203] lockd: cannot monitor ltsp61
<alkisg> Any clues?
<alkisg> That started after I updated today - it was working e.g. last week.
<pirx> has anyone tried running Lucid in VirtualBox? it seems to hang right at the beginning when it is switching screen from that first purple screen (i.e. i am not able to even boot the iso)
<alkisg> pirx: works fine for me (beta 2 iso I think)
<Enlik> Hm, sot sure if it's the best place to ask for that, since I entered this channel... :) Where should I submit a bug about an ugly typo in app (Midnight Commander) translation? In Launchpad, as a bug related to mc, or somewhere in a place dedicated for translations? (I hope somewhere in Launchpad, I have an account there yet ;p).
<Enlik> * but since I entered here, I'll ask here.
<Enlik> s/yet/already/
<alkisg> Enlik: see the .po file, it contains a "last translator" field, which is probably a local team in your country. You'd get the best results if you reported it there.
<maverick340> using 10.04 i386
<maverick340> ubiquity wont start for me  :(
<maverick340> RC
<Enlik> alkisg, OK, thanks!
<alkisg> Enlik: which language is that?
<Enlik> Polish
<alkisg> "Last-Translator: Andrzej Zaborowski <balrog@zabor.org>\n"
<alkisg> "Language-Team: Polish <debian-l10n-polish@lists.debian.org>\n"
<Enlik> It's a typo, but an ugly one. Hm, which address one should I choose, then? ;)
<alkisg> Both?
<Enlik> OK, thanks again.
<alkisg> np
<om26er> maverick340, when you start it from terminal what do you see?
<maverick340> hang on
<maverick340> inhibit all poling afailed
<maverick340> i am using a live usb
<om26er> maverick340, you could try to start the live cd again and also did you !md5 the iso file
<maverick340> nope did not verify it
<maverick340> let me try that
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. More plymouth updates it seems :)
<patdk-wk> yep
 * Dr_Willis wonders at the people in #ubuntu that somehow manage to have a power failure while upgradeing a laptop
<Dr_Willis> Seen like 5 that had it happen in the last few weeks.
<patdk-wk> heh
<Voffko> Ðóññêèå òóò åñòü? )
<DJones> Dr_Willis: Just been looking at bug reports re the black screen at boot, seems like its a known problem thats been going on for a couple of weeks. Bugg 568779 seems a good reference, I'll try & get into failsafe mode & try that
<Dr_Willis> theres been so many bugs and issues with booting/screen issues with plymouth and so forth. i cant keep track ;0
<SandGorgon> finally... working suspend/resume in Kubuntu 10.04. Had to blacklist intel_agpgart and put NvAGP in xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> ive not tested that on my netbook.. yet
<mungojerry> anyone seen problems with ctrl-alt-f1-f6 not working? i am using nvidia gfx card
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo +1
<SandGorgon> NvAGP issue was a bug put out in 2006.. it is opened and unassigned ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173/+bug/34043 )
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 34043 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-173 "Nvidia binary driver requires Option "NvAGP" "1" for reliable suspend/resume" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> SandGorgon: what nvidia chip are you using?
<SandGorgon> ActionParsnip, XPS 1210 .. nvidia 7400
<ActionParsnip> SandGorgon: my 6150 onboard runs fine with the 195 driver, why not give that a go
<ActionParsnip> SandGorgon: if you add the nvidia vpau ppa and run: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185   you will get the 195 driver (no idea why)
<SandGorgon> ActionParsnip, I _am_ running nvidia-current (195.36.15)..
<erkan^> on 29th April come Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<SandGorgon> ActionParsnip, but major issues with suspend/resume - which laptop are u using ?
<ActionParsnip> SandGorgon: is an asus p1-ah2 pundit
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: yes
<erkan^> ok
<ActionParsnip> SandGorgon: desktop barebone pc, not laptop.
<SandGorgon> ActionParsnip, desktop? are you using suspend/resume ?
<ActionParsnip> SandGorgon: i just leave it on, it uses 45W power on idle :)
<bjsnider> ActionParsnip, don't tell people to add the vdpau ppa to get the nvidia driver in lucid, please. tell them to use jockey.
<SandGorgon> ActionParsnip, heh... no what I meant was that then you arent facing the issue I am. the driver worked fine.. suspend/resume didnt
<ActionParsnip> SandGorgon: then create an xorg.conf and add the setting to solve the issue. sudo nvidia-xconfig   can make you one
<SandGorgon> ActionParsnip, I did... all that. But until the blacklisting of intel_agp and enabling nvagp.. I could'nt simply  get it to work. I tried everything
<SandGorgon> ActionParsnip, this is in reference to suspend/resume in particular
<ActionParsnip> i see
<ActionParsnip> its really hard to get nice and imho hardly worth it
<Italian_Plumber1> any showstoppers on the release candidate yet?
<ActionParsnip> Italian_Plumber1: define "showstopper"
<Italian_Plumber1> something that requires many programmers to work around the clock between now and Thursday at (random time)
<Dr_Willis> Its working decently well on my 3 machines.
<switchgirl> how can i find out the BIOS version without rebooting?
<ActionParsnip> switchgirl: sudo lshw | head -n 30    it wil be there someplace
<ActionParsnip> switchgirl: sudo lshw | head -n 21 | tail -n 1
<ActionParsnip> switchgirl: works here :)
<SandGorgon> switchgirl,  hal-get-property --udi /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer --key system.firmware.version
<Dr_Willis> I recall some bios info tools also in the repos
<Dr_Willis> !info libx264
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: bit quicker than mine, mines a bit hacky but works :)
<ubottu> Package libx264 does not exist in lucid
<ActionParsnip> !find 264
<ubottu> Found: h264enc, libx264-85, libx264-dev, x264
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..  May be some updates..
 * patdk-wk sleeps at his desk
<aldacalam> hey guys, did you even asked for you this question : "what was the exactly date and time of my installation?" This is useful when you want to show that your Systems are fine for a long time no?
<Dr_Willis> Oh wait. its from the webupd8.com repo i am having a bug with that package it seems
<James_> Afternoon all
<James_> How's the RC looking?
<Dr_Willis> it works. ;)
<ActionParsnip> James_: s'alreet
<theadmin> Whatever you guys did with transmission, I don't like it. How can I revert to the old behaviour?
<switchgirl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/422753/
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: whats the old behaviour?
<switchgirl> are there BIOS versions newer to that that i have?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Left click = show transmission, right click = menu. Now, it's left click = show menu, right click = do nothing
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: yeah i noticed that, left click then gotta click show transmission
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: is that what you mean
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Yeah kind of
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: not sure, i just roll with it, i mainly talk to transmission via the webui
<ActionParsnip> switchgirl: head to the manufacturers site to check
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Oh well :D It's not like I torrent stuff often... bleh this 5 gig file will take ages to download with my speed :(
<ActionParsnip> switchgirl: there is no blanket answer
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: well torents can be paused so its alllll gurrrrd
<switchgirl> the BOIS manufatoerer or the motheroard?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Yeah, right, but i gotta download it before the release time, cause after that I'll clear my hard drive out and do a clean install :P So no pausing
<ActionParsnip> switchgirl: the system if its a branded thing (ie Dell)
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: gotcha
<duffydack> There is still a compiz problem with adding rules in Place windows
<switchgirl> no it just says Phoenix Technologies, LTD
<Dr_Willis> duffydack:  i noticed some issues in the compiz settings the other day also
<patdk-wk> phoenix is the bios
<patdk-wk> you need to go to the motherboard maker website
<ActionParsnip> switchgirl: phoenix make bios' does you pc have a make and model
<Quietstorm> I'm having some issue with printing with a Canon Pixma iP2600
<duffydack> adding a rule for say fixed placement and grabbing the window to add just adds class=   so you have to add it yourself..
<switchgirl> not that i'm awair of
<alkisg> OK my problem with NFS was that statd wasn't running. Maybe it's an upstart problem. Can someone with NFS try this? : status statd
<ActionParsnip> Quietstorm: The canon site has a linux driver :)
<theadmin> Can anyone explain how this thing manages to boot so quick? lol I can't even grab a drink while it boots now cause it's so fast
<a16BitSoft> anyone have "Gobi Loader" working on 10.04 RC ?
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  voodoo
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: :D Or more like removal of HAL and Upstart... how does one even say it? enbestments...
<yofel> alkisg: it's running here, I don't use locks here though, maybe it isn't started early enough?
<Quietstorm> ActionParsnip, I used the 2.90 but it is a 32 bit driver and I have a 64 bit system.
<Dr_Willis> I still think theres a few parts of hal..
<Dr_Willis> and Upstart is definatly still there.
<alkisg> yofel: thanks - I'll reboot to recheck
<ActionParsnip> Quietstorm: then you may have to use a 32bit OS to acommodate your printer
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: I mean, like "Removal of HAL, and Upstart ...errr... dunno the word, well, better-makings"
<ActionParsnip> Quietstorm: if canon won't support 64bit then you are stuck
<andiolsi> hi, i have no '@' in opera and firefox, but it works in gterm, ooffice and pidgin.  im using an apple aluminum usb keyboard and have remapped some of the keys via xmodmap to make it behave like a pc-keyboard
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: And there are no things which require HAL in default install of GNOME-ish Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  i think there was a discussion of this the other day.. there were some things that needed it.. but i dident pay much attention
<Quietstorm> ActionParsnip, thanks, I replace with an HP
<Dr_Willis> I DO see on the easypeasy release (just came out) notes. that they claim complate removal of HAL.
<yofel> Dr_Willis: not in the ubuntu default install, KDE is one thing that still needs it for example
<ActionParsnip> Quietstorm: if you just use the ppd does that not work on 64bit?
<Dr_Willis> I did see some HAl updates just a little bit ago. but this is a Gnome+KDE+other box.
<yofel> Dr_Willis: and hal won't be started unless you're actually using something that needs it
<ActionParsnip> Quietstorm: extract the rpm using: rpm2cpio ./cnijfilter-ip2500series-2.70-1.i386.rpm | cpio -dimv
<om26er> pitivi still uses HAL
<yofel> om26er: wait, wasn't that in the default install o.O?
<ActionParsnip> Quietstorm: then in /path/you/extracted/to/usr/share/cups/model there is a PPD file named canonip2500.ppd, does that not work
<Dr_Willis> thats what i was just thinking. :)
<om26er> yofel, yes it is
<yofel> err....
<yofel> how is that complete hal removal then...
<ActionParsnip> Quietstorm: i can pastebin the file if you want
<theadmin> Pitivi... who the heck actually made it? lol, can't find ANY data on that
<om26er> theadmin, collabora maybe
<yofel> well, pitivi doesn't work for me anyway
<felon> does anyone know of a good working WBFS Manager for (ubuntu) ..
<Dr_Willis> yofel:  from what i read in the notes and stuff they neer said a complete remoal. ;) but  its all relative i guess
<Quietstorm> ActionParsnip, I used the debs and install that way
<ActionParsnip> Quietstorm: try the ppd, its basic but should work. you shouldnt install 32bit debs on 64bit OS
<ActionParsnip> Quietstorm: here is the ppd file: http://pastebin.com/9B5DpKba
<yofel> Dr_Willis: indeed, I guess hal not running by default is enough to call it removal ^^
<Dr_Willis> joy - plug in usb flash drive.. it dosent automount...
<ActionParsnip> Quietstorm: thats all you really need, remove the deb stuff you installed and use that ppd, it will be an option in the printer install process
<eremite> Why cant I use just the volume applet instead of the new ugly notification applet, with it's spaced out icons?  Or how about how rythmbox only opens minimized to the tray now?
<felon> anyone using WBFS Manager in Ubuntu ?
<joaopinto> felon, what is WBFS ?
<eremite> Is it possibel to fix this?
<theadmin> meh, what really worries me is the upcoming GNOME 3 thing
<theadmin> omg USC has a LOT more apps in lucid o_O
<ActionParsnip> eremite: i read a guy's post about the minimisation of rythmnbox
<Quietstorm> ActionParsnip, How do I use the ppd?
<felon> joaopinto : its a wii iso manager to add files to a WBFS wii partition on a usb or HDD Drive
<eremite> Its very annoying, and middle click doesnt even work with the tray icons anymore, and the notification applet forces you to space out icons instead of a compact and neat sys tray.
<ActionParsnip> Quietstorm: when you use the add printer item in admin it is an option to use ppd
<joaopinto> felon, I don't thinkg you will find anyone using that around :)
<theadmin> eremite: They are removing the tray anyway in 11.04
<eremite> theadmin: and replacing it with?
<theadmin> eremite: Bunch of menus
<eremite> theadmin: that's dumb.
<eremite> I recall reading a post about that now.
<Dr_Willis> or it may be the coolest thing...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> hard to tell what will really happen
<eremite> It sounds like it's extra clicks, which is dumb.
<Dr_Willis> 'a mouse? who would ever want to use a mouse' .....
<Dr_Willis> :)
<eremite> Most people.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: windows users ;)
 * Dr_Willis polishes his collection of ps2 mice
<eremite> I havent been a windows user for a long time, and I use the mouse.  Most peopel use the mouse, unless you are stuck in a terminall all day.
 * Dr_Willis goes back to using C64 basic with a Joystick
<theadmin> Alt+F1 and navigate around with keyboard...that's what i usually do
<Dr_Willis> eremite:  i can recall when a mouse was a 'new fangled gizmo' :)
<eremite> Dr_Willis: I remember my first scroll ball.
<patdk-wk> heh, setting up serial port mice, what fun
<Dr_Willis> and when 2 mouse buttons were the norm.. then we had this fancy 3 button mice..  and then we fall back.. and had a wheel that rarely worked..
<Dr_Willis> Now this mouse i got now = 2 wheels, and like 5 buttons
 * patdk-wk just used a tablet, nice 16 button mouse on that :)
<eremite> The wheel is essential to computers for me.
<eremite> 3 buttons and a wheel is perfect for me.
<Dr_Willis> some of the wheels on some of these mice are  very unuseable..  dependign on hwo the maker did it.
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Dr_Willis> middle clicked worked on this one for a change. :)
<Dr_Willis> middle click not schroll! you silly mouse!
<eremite> Middle clicks has worked on every mouse Ive owned, like 10 of them.
<Dr_Willis> yea it works but some times the wheels are designed in a poor way that makes it hard to middle click properly
<ActionParsnip> get a mac mouse, 1 button only, gives them less choice like their compatible hardware :D
<eremite> Not at all, my wheels are fine.  They click fine and scroll smoothly.
<Dr_Willis> actually i saw mac mice whiths  a special button just for the Widgits
<eremite> Thats silly.
<Dr_Willis> eremite:  that means that ALL mice in the world are exactly perfext then? :)
<Dr_Willis> widgits.. gotta love that trend also.
<eremite> Are you trying to starw man me?  I didnt say that.
<Dr_Willis> You said 'not at all' :)
<Dr_Willis> where did i see a mose at that had a whold keyboard on it.. :)
<switchgirl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/422765/
<switchgirl> no idea what to look for
<Dr_Willis> switchgirl:  what was the actual issue?
<eremite> Where did I say "not at all"?
<Dr_Willis>  eremite | Not at all, my wheels are fine.
<switchgirl> Dr_Willis, i want to speed the boot time up
<Dr_Willis> switchgirl:  and this post is for what exactly?
<BUGabundo_remote> switchgirl: let me know if you manage to do that
<eremite> I see, now.  I guess I dont buy crappy hardware.
<Dr_Willis> switchgirl:  and what are you trying to do to make it any faster?
<om26er> wait for maverick ;)
<switchgirl> Dr_Willis,  update / gtrade the BIOS
<eremite> Is boot time really that much of a concern for people?  How often are you actually turing off your computer that will make an extra 3 seconds shaved off of boot time matter?
<om26er> eremite, it matter
<Dr_Willis> switchgirl:   the pc's main bios you mean?
<patdk-wk> eremite, 3/4 times a day?
<theadmin> eremite: I won't turn this poor thing off for the entire week.
<switchgirl> yeh
<SandGorgon> eremite, no shit really.. I wish suspend/resume was optimized rather than boot time... or wireless drivers
<switchgirl> eremite, your nick makes me think of marmite :P
<eremite> Im only at a 2 day uptime right now due to a power outage, but this old junker is on all the time.
<Dr_Willis> switchgirl:  most of th time the PC/bios/mb makers have tools that show the bios versions and what updates are avail
<eremite> switchgirl: what is marmite?
<switchgirl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marmite
<eremite> It looks like mollasses made out of beer.  I'm sold.
<eremite> oh crap, its just Vegemite.
<yofel> oh hey, we have new iso dailies :D
<Dr_Willis> Hmm I can see my Mb bios versions with
<Dr_Willis> sudo dmidecode  | less
<Dr_Willis> bue
<xXedixXx> Hello
<xXedixXx> Anyone here using rt2860 wireless card with Lucid?
<om26er> xXedixXx, no but if you state the exact problem someone here might know the solution
<xXedixXx> It's just that when I upgraded to Lucid before, my wireless wouldn't connect and kept asking for the WPA key over and over again.
<xXedixXx> I might try to upgrade again though.
<xXedixXx> If I reinstall 9.10 (if the wireless still doesn't work) will it keep my installed programs and files?
<yofel> xXedixXx: can you try wicd too then just  to make sure it's not a network manager problem?
<yofel> xXedixXx: installed programs: no, installed files: yes (unless you format root "/")
<xXedixXx> Okay.
<xXedixXx> Not too worried about the programs.
<xXedixXx> Alrighty.
<xXedixXx> I'll retry 10.04
<xXedixXx> Also, is it in RC now?
<JEEBsv> Yeah
<yofel> xXedixXx: dpkg --get-selections | awk '!/deinstall|purge|hold/ {print $1}'    will get you a list of installed programs that you can feed to apt later if you want
<xXedixXx> Goood
<xXedixXx> Can I stay on IRC without the upgrade screwing up?
<xXedixXx> Or should I close everything?
<yofel> it should not screw up anything
<felon> keep it open
<Dr_Willis> i alwyas stay on irc :)
<Dr_Willis> except when rebooting
<xXedixXx> :p
<Dr_Willis> grub2 needs an irc client
<yofel> lol
<jakexks> haha
<xXedixXx> Just need to uninstall open office (screwed up when I tried to upgrade with it installed)
<patdk-wk> Dr_Willis, if you added it to your bios :)
<jakexks> well, go write one :)
<yofel> xXedixXx: it should not screw up, just make sure you have 'ubuntu-desktop' installed
<xXedixXx> Ubuntu desktop :O?
<xXedixXx> What do you mean.
<yofel> the package
<yofel> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.195 (lucid), package size 31 kB, installed size 60 kB
<xXedixXx> Why do I need that?
<theadmin> package size 31 kb lol
<tsimpson> theadmin: it's a meta package
<theadmin> tsimpson: Yeah i know :D
<yofel> xXedixXx: it makes sure all applications that belong to the ubuntu desktop get installed (especially stuff that is new in lucid on upgrade)
<xXedixXx> Just got to backup my programming projects.
<xXedixXx> All backed uop
<xXedixXx> preparing to upgrade :o
<xXedixXx> So, if the wireless still doesn't connect, what should I do?
<yofel> xXedixXx: get a wired connection and install wicd (will remove network manager) to make sure it's not a NM issue
<xXedixXx> I have a wired connection now anyway (at home) just need wireless when at school.
<xXedixXx> But yeah, I will do that.
<xXedixXx> Thanks ^
<xXedixXx> What are the major benefits of 10.04 though?
<Pici> The version number is 4 digits!
<patdk-wk> yay!
<xXedixXx> Loi.
<underdev> xXedixXx: there are not a great many, as far as i'm concerned
<underdev> I used gwibber on 9.10, so it's nice to see it integrated
<underdev> it's also a LTR, so you can get comfy with it and know that it's supported
<Pici> LTS
<underdev> LTS, i mean
<underdev> it still has all the advantages of ubuntu vs other distros though
<xXedixXx> User friendly?
<underdev> exremely
<judgen> like what?
<underdev> Ubuntu Software Center (app store)
<xXedixXx> Haha.
<om26er> Is there any easy way to share internet between two ubuntu messages?
<om26er> s/messages/machines
<xXedixXx> Although, I still think using Ubuntu requires you to be more than you're average "nooby" windows user.
<underdev> om26er: you might consider a router.  not being a jerk, just saying "internet connection sharing" is a little outdated
<underdev> xXedixXx: my mom runs it, and she's happy
<om26er> underdev, ha well when I am at someones and I have a wifi and that computer have nothing just a Lan card then?
<om26er> maybe I have to update that system
<underdev> there is extremely little you need to hack, and i don't know if i've EVER had to go terminal
<judgen> just use NAT
<underdev> i do, of course, but i dont think i've had to
<judgen> I bet someone has a gui for configuring nat even.
<yofel> that depends on your hardware, as long that works fine K/X/L/Ubuntu is quite user friendly
<xXedixXx> My sister would use Ubuntu if the wireless wasn't an issue on her laptop... grrr
<yofel> but if you have hardware issues it's better to have something like LPIC1 knowledge...
<om26er> xXedixXx, install driver?
<underdev> or vote with your wallet... what?!?  This printer isn't supported?  Screw it, we'll get the Brother :)
<judgen> underdev: brother does not support their drivers for windows for long though.
<yofel> I'm hapṕy that I have HP printers, they seem to just work with hplip
<underdev> im talking about ubuntu linux :)
<judgen> underdev: I only buy printers that i can move about to all my enviroments.
<DASPRiD> underdev, is there also ubuntu windows? :P
<om26er> lol
<judgen> I still have 2 dot matrix printers running =D
<underdev> xXedixXx: i've got a pile of $10-$15 usb wireless nicks lying around- all but one has worked with ubuntu out of the box
<underdev> i'm such a sucker for a sale
<BUGabundo_remote> LOLOLOL
<underdev> and belkin is at every target/walmart in the us at least, cheap and never had ubuntu fail to recognize them
<BUGabundo_remote> I did it again
<BUGabundo_remote> yet another bug in app that access filesystem
<BUGabundo_remote> this time: sed
<underdev> if she's interested, just sayin
<BUGabundo_remote> uses case: debian testing, location: /etc/apache/site-enable
<BUGabundo_remote> run sed on it and it will replace the symlinks with actual files
 * BUGabundo_remote goes testing
<joaopinto> BUGabundo_remote, uh ?
<BUGabundo_remote> eheh
<BUGabundo_remote> let me try  to reproduce on a few machines
<balachmar> Hi, I somehow lost the image for the reload button in nautilus in the Ambiance theme, does anybody know how to find out in which package it lives?
<xXedixXx> Well Underdev, I've been a lot less fortunate than you then. On my sister's laptop the internal wireless card doesn't connect at all, and the external N mode USB wireless adapter just disconnects and reconnects constantly, being very unstable.
<balachmar> Reinstall of ubuntu-desktop did not help, by the way
<underdev> i would also mention that i have yet to have a windows based friend not be impressed with compiz cube+ friends
<om26er> balachmar, humanity-icon-theme
<underdev> xXedixXx: that would be frustrating
<underdev> if i were contantly running into hardware compatibility issues, i would be far less impressed than i am
<balachmar> om26er: or might it also be caused by the fact that I left my home dir intact while installing a new version. So it might ne looking for files that don't exist anymore.
<underdev> but i've built a lot of systems, and i find it handles nearly everything i throw at it
<Jake2|cfl> lucid RC will not pick up dhcp wifi address.  Pls look at syslog extract of "wlan" lines at next link.  Idea why?
<Jake2|cfl> http://pastebin.com/sJbmLgAM
<underdev> wasn't fond of a ati 4550 one time
<BUGabundo_remote> joaopinto: its confirmed LOLOL
<underdev> or a lexmark
<om26er> balachmar, that icon is in usr/share/icons
 * BUGabundo_remote goes look at MAN sed
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, did you try installing the kernel source like i told you yesterday?
<joaopinto> BUGabundo_remote, I didn't understood your issue
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: hi.  No.  no idea how to do that, but narrowed prob down to dhcp not getting
<BUGabundo_remote> ahh --follow-symlinks *solves* it
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, the broadcom kernel source is in the repositories, you just click it and install it.
<Jake2|cfl> how do I find the name of it?
<Ken8521> !info bcmwl-kernel-source
<ubottu> bcmwl-kernel-source (source: bcmwl): Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source. In component restricted, is optional. Version 5.60.48.36+bdcom-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 873 kB, installed size 2528 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<BUGabundo_remote> joaopinto: sed -i s/foo/goo/g *
<BUGabundo_remote> replaces the sym-link file with actual fisical file on disk, removing the symlink
<joaopinto> ah
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: so I just dl that to anywhere and click it?
<xXedixXx> I'm not installing the upgrades :)
<xXedixXx> *now
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, no, it should be available in synaptic... go to System/Admin/Synaptic Package Manager
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, are you in synaptic?
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: ok I am familiar with synaptic.  off here while I go do that ...
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, before you go..
<Jake2|cfl> ken lucid on puter in other room
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, ok, do a search for b43, and see if b43-fwcutter is installed
<BUGabundo_remote> sed -i s/foo/goo/g *  != sed --follow-symlinks -i s/foo/goo/g *
<Jake2|cfl> yes I have that
<Ken8521> ok, thne i would try installing the kernel soure, see what hapens
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: ok
<Ken8521> i don't have experience w/ broadcom devices, but it only makes sense
<nanoguy> hi
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521:  if you can, glance at the pastebin link above while i am gone
<balachmar> om26er: Do you happen to know how I can find out which file nautilus is trying to find? And would it be ok to remove .gconf/apps/nautilus or .nautilus from my home?
<nanoguy> how do i install the NBR under 10.04
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, i did, doesn't really tell me anything.
<balachmar> It is kind of annoying to have a half working theme
<om26er> balachmar, removing those config file have nothing to do with that icon afaik
<balachmar> but which file is it? you just told me the dir, but not the exact file. So that I can check if I have it
<pirx> if i want to install an older version of an application (i want psql 8.3, not 8.4), how do i do that?
<pirx> lucid has 8.4.
<pirx> and i still want to get the updates if possible
<pirx> can i just add some 8.04 repository to sources.list?
<balachmar> om26er nevermind reinstalling packages and switching themes and back makes it work, thanks for the help
<coz_> pirx,  that can end up with some problems in the end....what do you need from an outdated repo?
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: installed it; rebooted; no joy--same/same.  In the dialog for the connection...more
<xXedixXx> WOAH> 5 hours remaining.. WHAT?
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: are BSSID and MAC fields supposed to be filled in?
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, well if you're not seeing networks, that is irrelevant
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: I have one there I can see, but it is one I manually created
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, yeah, so thats not it.
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: any clues in the syslog?
<pirx> coz_: the new postgresql 8.4 is not yet tested with the application
<Ken8521> no
<Ken8521> not for  me
<coz_> pirx,  oh  mm  ok  I dont have another solution then
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: wifi remains a huge issue for linux/ubuntu
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, no, usually its not... it's just broadcom is a bunch of closed source pricks.
<Ken8521> my atheros works perfectly on live cd's, and after i install w/o any effort on my part
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521 ok, my luck
<yofel> Ken8521: the ralink drivers aren't much better, and I wish someone would turn off the debug mode for my rt2860 driver so that it stops spamming the kernel log -.-
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> i've heard ralink is bad also
<yofel> Ken8521: here's my dmesg output... http://paste.ubuntu.com/422795/
<Ken8521> yofel, lol, geez
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, you had a 4306, rght?
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, have you tried asking your question in the lucid forum on ubuntuforums?
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: no, i will try that.  Hey, where do you specify a static IP?. I haven't seen such a field,
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, most of the time, inside your router, then your router broadcasts as dhcp(or so i thought)
<yofel> there should be a list where you can add static ips in the manual settings of nm-applet
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, this doesn't appear to be an issue w/ your router, its your laptop... if you even remotely suspectits your router, disable all security settings, and broadcast your ESSID, and see if your linux bo can connect
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: yes 4306 rev 3
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: I meant, where in ubuntu do I specify to use static IP, not dhcp?
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: (I don't suspect the router at all--it dhcp's to numerous other computers fine)
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, you really shouldn't need to, but if you think you do for some reasson, right click nm-applet, choose edit connections, choose the connection, then edit
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, well if its sending dhcp to the other pc's, you shouldn't need to set a static route to your laptop
<yofel> Jake2|cfl: somewhere in the settings you can switch from dhcp to manual, there you get a list where you add 'IP|Hostmask|gateway' and then you add the DNS address too
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: ok I know all the things to add, just had never encountered where to do it
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: wanted to try the static cause the syslog said it was failing to get a dhcp from 255.255.255.255
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, because it can't connect, i'm willing to bet that "network" you have in your list, has the little "two computers" icon besidei t, rather than the wireless radio signal
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: I will look for that.  everything in syslog about wlan0 seemed normal,startup etc,  except when it asked for an address
 * Jake2|cfl says wife says I have to help her. u know what that means----bye
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, if it were normal, at the very least, ou would see networks in your area... try turning on essid broadcast, and see if your laptop sees your network.
<Ken8521> if youre not at least seeing networks, the device is not working
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: ssid broadcasgt IS on in router
<Ken8521> Jake2|cfl, do you see your network, and other networks?
<RambJoe> cool did they add colour to the icons
<Ken8521> what icons?
<codename-nos> can any one tell me how to make resumable download with wget ?
<popey> wget -c <url>
<joaopinto> codename-nos, man wget
<joaopinto> it's described on the man page
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: wife is putting on makeup; have a minute...see no nets on ubuntu; this win machine sees mine+1
<Reckon> codename-nos, wget --continue <file>
<codename-nos> just one question
<underdev> codename-nos: african or european?
<underdev> (monty python joke, not racist)
<codename-nos> ummm indian
<codename-nos> but wats that for ?
<vish> bah! Lucid was so nice during alpha/beta , and just before release it is getting worse :/
<vish> there is a memory leaking somewhere and I dont know where it is from..
 * vish checks with earlier kernel
<underdev> its a joke from a movie about king arthur by an English comedy troup called "Montey Python"- i wasn't talking about you, your location, or race
<maco> swallows?
<underdev> nerds in the usa usually are familiar with monty python jokes, need to watch myself- we're global here
<underdev> maco yes
<underdev> and i was refering to birds
<maco> if you answer a question wrong you're thrown into a pit. question: "what is the flight speed of an unladen swallow?" response: "an african swallow or a european swallow?" questioner's response: "i dont know! AHHHHHH!"
<underdev> not people
<underdev> maco: right- i always say that when someone says "just one question..."
<underdev> again, need to watch myself- it read as totally racist out of context :)
<vish> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<underdev> vish- i believe the memory leak is x.org- cannonical is aware of the problem, and i heard somewhere that they think they've fixed it
<glitsj16> vish: if you're refering to the Xorg memory leak, that should be fixed (http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/xorg-memory-leak-bug-in-ubuntu-1004-fix.html) ..
<z0rt|work> are you suggesting coconuts migrate!?
<mxe5> Someone know of an app that will print a file as a .pdf - Like Cute PDF does in Windows ? ?
<maco> of course coconuts dont migrate, but they could be carried
<vish> glitsj16: not the gem objects one.. there is still another one.. :S
<underdev> lol
<glitsj16> vish: okay, would be nice to open a new bug report on launchpad in that case
<vish> glitsj16: ;)
<nmobix> hi room
<codename-nos> i did wget http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/kubuntu-10.04-rc-desktop-i386.iso
<codename-nos> then how should i resume it ?
<vish> glitsj16: i havent opened one since i'm not sure whom to blame
<vish> yet*
<gintonic> gem objects? That will teach them to write xorg in ruby
<vish> hmm , no Amaranth around..
<glitsj16> vish: no problem, good bug-hunting
<nmobix> Hi all, I'm planning on upgrading from Karmic to Lucid, any hints or heads-up to what trouble I might expect in doing so? I have a HP pavilion dv5000, the main reason for the early upgrade is because i noticed that suspend/resume works with this particular laptop on lucid
<nmobix> thnx
<mxe5> Found this - No need to know - http://www.arsgeek.com/2007/05/17/5-steps-to-create-a-pdf-printer-print-to-pdf-in-ubuntu/
<gintonic> nmobix: Your volume control will disappear and you'll be like "Omg where did it go?"
<z0rt|work> i have my volume control on netbook remix
<underdev> mxe- yeah, that's awfully handy
<underdev> nmobix: the user interface is a little jarring coming from karmic
<underdev> nmobix: there is/was a pernicous memory leak, although today it seems to be fixed on my machine
<nmobix> thnx gintonic and underdev
<codename-nos>  i did " wget http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/kubuntu-10.04-rc-desktop-i386.iso " now if i stop it then how to resume it at next boot
<Lantizia> OK so I hate the arbitrary dates... I'm a "when it's ready" person.  So does Lucid feel like it's a finely polished release and it's being released in 3 days because thats whats advertised.... OR does it feel like it's a "just get it out there, we'll deal with that bug later" release?
<nmobix> i started the update-manager -d   KARMIC >>> LUCID
<nmobix> guys wish me luck
<nmobix> :)
<underdev> nmobix: knock on wood, shake some chicken bones
<gartral> nmobix: umm the KARMIC >>> LUCID part isnt needed
<nmobix> true gartral
<nmobix> im just 2 psyched right now
<nmobix> hoping for the best
<mvo> nmobix: if there are issues, make sure to report a bug with full logs from /var/log/dist-upgrade/*
<arand> Lantizia: I would claim that the booting bugs (plymouth, as ususal) are a few too many... But then again, in here you mainly hear about problems, not success ;)
<nmobix> sure thing mvo
<charlie-tca> Lantizia: it is ready, IMHO
<Lantizia> charlie-tca, so if this was a debian team :) and it was their baby :) they'd release? :P
<charlie-tca> I have no idea. I don't work with them, and I don't use debian on my systems
<underdev> i don't think debian believes in releases, do they?
<Lantizia> lol
<joaopinto> underdev, they do, per their policy
<Lantizia> I think he was being sarcastic :P
<arand> Lantizia: I do think that the 6m release schedule is very appropriate for ubuntu, it keeps things flowing, generates a lot of hype, etc.
<underdev> mark shuttlesworth is all about "cadence" from the presentations i've watched/listened to
<legend2440> hello i was wondering why with lucid when I press ctrl+alt+F1 i can only see  the last three or so lines of the boot process while with karmic i could read everything that went on during the boot process
<underdev> release release release
<Lantizia> underdev, cadence?!  *google*
<Ken8521> how do you get bcak to the GUI, when you hit control alt f1?
<legend2440> alt+f7
<arand> Ken8521: F7
<Ken8521> alt f7, or just f7?
<nmobix> ♪♪♪ LUCID ♪♪♪
<arand> Ken8521: alt+F7
<Ken8521> ok.
<Ken8521> always wondered that, just done it and it worked
<arand> Ken8521: each number from 1-7 is a tty, no.7 is the one where X get's started.
<Ken8521> arand, i've just never looked into it much, always been a GUI whore
<underdev> lol- i read legends post, hit c-m-f1, and bounced right out of my session
<arand> Ken8521: Yea, gui has it's benefits, but when things go wrong (X lockup, e.g.) It's very handy to jumå out to a tty, kill the locking application, without restarting X or the computer
<underdev> had to reboot :)
<nmobix> do you guys know of any issues with git in LUCID?
<underdev> nmobix: haven't had any, why?
<Ken8521> arand, true.. no doubt
<nmobix> just asking
<nmobix> have many projects that depend on that right now
<underdev> okay, no, it seems fine
<nmobix> can't afford loosing functionality
<nmobix> :)
 * Ken8521 has never even used git
<arand> nmobix: I've mainly used clone, log, diff, patch... but not seen anything "issue-y" yet, I'm not a huge user though...
<underdev> Ken8521: it's not my favorite distributed version control system, but it's very popular, esp the ruby and java devs
<nmobix> any of you guys knows whether its possible to just install Lucid's kernel and not the whole distribution
<nmobix> ?
<nmobix> i know its kinda late to ask that, being that now in 8 min the whole thing will start installing the downloaded packages :P
<An_Ony_Moose> nmobix, what would be the point in that?
<arand> nmobix: Probably, but I assume it would be dangerous in some way...
<nmobix> well, as I mentioned earlier
<nmobix> i had a problem with karmic, and suspend/resume
<nmobix> on my dv5000 crappy laptop
<underdev> possible- i'm sure, prudent- meeehh...
<nmobix> the only thing that seemed to fix it, was running lucid from a live-usb
<nmobix> and using some kernel parameters
<nmobix> to disable KMS
<nmobix> and to give some extra options to pm-suspend
<nmobix> i know its kind of a stretch, but one could be tempted to get the new kernel
<Dr_Willis> Theres kernel ppa's and ways to install kernels not in the default install
<nmobix> and than try it while still keeping koala
<nmobix> i see
<nmobix> so what you guys are saying is that the distro itself will/could suffer from such a change
<Dr_Willis> It could.. or it may not matter
<nmobix> prolly dependencies not being met and so on?
<arand> nmobix: Yea, the kernel PPA might be worth a try, don't expect the same stability as the default though, I would guess..
<nmobix> good to know
<An_Ony_Moose> oooh, 10.04 has a non-linear video editor installed by default? I smell progress :D
<nmobix> :D
<arand> nmobix: Dependencies would likely not be an issue
<Dr_Willis> if you are one of the few that need such a tool An_Ony_Moose
<Dr_Willis> I use gimp more then i would use a video editor.
<Ascavasaion> Can you do upgrades to Ubuntu 10.04 from local sites?
<yofel> Ascavasaion: "local sites" ?
<arand> Ascavasaion: Local as in?
<Ascavasaion> Oops, I was stupid... I just checked in software sources and I see you can :)
<arand> Ascavasaion: Yea, should be no different from 9.10 as far as mirrors go, I think.
<nmobix> Ascavasaion, what are "local sites"?
<Ascavasaion> arand: Yes, hehe
<Dr_Willis> I like to set up a local apt-cacher machine. :)
<yofel> Dr_Willis: +1, I just never get around to reading the manual :D
<Ascavasaion> nmobix: Local mirrors.  I have a Internet account that gives me 3Gb per month of local and international bandwidth, and when that is finished I have 30Gb of local bandwidth only... And I plan to run the updates when the 3Gb is up.
<nmobix> oh ic Ascavasaion
<Dr_Willis> !info apt-cacherng
<Ascavasaion> Crappy South Africa we have poor Internet access here.
<Dr_Willis> !info apt-cacher-ng
<ubottu> Package apt-cacherng does not exist in lucid
<ubottu> apt-cacher-ng (source: apt-cacher-ng): caching proxy server for software repositories. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.6-1 (lucid), package size 289 kB, installed size 780 kB
<nmobix> cant u put some university as a source?
<nmobix> Ascavasaion, i meant some LOCAL university :D
<Ascavasaion> nmobix: Yes, I have :)
<Ascavasaion> nmobix: I know what you meant hehe
<nmobix> asks: Do you guys use Linux as the only os or dual boot?
<m0RrE> only linux
 * nmobix too
<charlie-tca> Only linux here
<patdk-wk> these days why bother with dualboot?
<yofel> only on notebooks, but i have a win7 installation on my desktop
<jibadeeha> only linux here
<patdk-wk> just use windows in virtualbox/vmware/....
<nmobix> patdk-wk, me 2
<Ascavasaion> nmobix: Used to run only Linux 9.10 but when I installed 10.04 I did dual boot with Windows XP so that I could still work on the computer if 10.04 screwed up.
<Ken8521> nmobix, i have a virtualbox install of XP, but i only use it for a couple of things(maybe 3-4x a month)
<yofel> that I used... er... 3 weeks ago for half an hour...?
<z0rt|work> linux only on 3 machines weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<nmobix> good to know one is not alone :D
<z0rt|work> since you can play pocket tanks with wine there is really no reason to use windows, hahaha
<nmobix> lol on z0rt|work
<yofel> bug 441941 is annoying  -.-
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441941 in grub2 "grub fails after running Windows" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441941
<Ken8521> ubottu, i hadn't heard of that one.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ken8521> running windows what?
<Ken8521> oops.. yofel see above
<yofel> Ken8521: it has to do with some security software messing up grub2 in the MBR
<yofel> it sees grub2 as MBR corruption I guess and tries to fix it -> pc unbootable
<nmobix> which windows version does that yofel
<nmobix> ?
<yofel> grub-legacy works fine
<yofel> nmobix: for me it happens with win7, but I think other versions were mentioned too, and it's not windows by itself I think, but the fact that most virus scanners today check the MBR too
<nmobix> hmmm
<nmobix> that is so wrong
<Votan> anyon here running a .34 mainline kernel with lycid ?
<arand> yofel: 38 affected, ouch.
<yofel> well, the problem with the bug is: that's not really our fault...
<arand> Windows/win-apps does messy things some times. I've noticed that if you store files with (according to win) invalid filenames on an ntfs disk. windows will move them to lost+found once you run chckdsk... the joys of inteoperability..
<xXedixXx> Still 2 hours to go on the upgrade, this is stupid.
<arand> xXedixXx: Slow downloads?
<yofel> yeah, what was the ntfs-3g response for that again... "run all operations through a samba mount if  you want compatibility with windows"
 * nmobix About 1 hour 29 minutes remaining :D
<xXedixXx> It's not downloading, it's installing.
<nmobix> guys forgive my slightly off-topic question, but here goes: I'm planning on purchasing some new hardware (possibly build a custom desktop), could you give me some hints on what hardware nowadays plays nice with linux? I am especially interested in knowing if Intel's new processors I-5 or I-7 are fully recognized by linux, and as such fully utilized, anything regarding motherboards might be of interest as well...
<yofel> the processors certainly work afaik, when it comes to motherboards what I heard was that you should get one with an intel chipset
<chorse> intel chipsets for intel cpus are nice.
<nmobix> :D
<nmobix> the plan is to build a nice monster
<yofel> I think ##hardware (or somethink like that) might a good place to ask too
<nmobix> with lots of power and memory
<nmobix> and than virtualize windows for wife
<nmobix> :)
<nmobix> even thou she is well into the linux transition
<nmobix> she still does need some specific cad tools
<poutine> I am using an i7 laptop
<nmobix> poutine, yea?
<nmobix> hows that playing along?
<chorse> the core system will work, regardless whether intel or amd or anything else. the more important things are wifi (use atheros) and graphics
<Ken8521> chorse, well said.
<nmobix> (well since its gonna be desktop, i dont intend to even put a wireless on it, on the contrary run it with gigabit ethernet)
<Dimmuxx> there are only intel chipsets for i3, i5 & i7 so the chipset shouldn't be a problem
<Ken8521> i'm using a cheap, celeron Acer, and it works very good.. has intel graphics, wish it had nvidia... Has Atheros wireless, which works flawlessly
<poutine> yeah, runs quite nicely, except for sound, I have to run the following to mute my speakers when I use my headphones: hda-verb /dev/snd/hwC0D0 0x1f SET_PIN_WIDGET_CONTROL 0x0;
<poutine> I also had to compile a new driver for my wireless because ubuntu bundled an old version
<poutine> the processor is rarely the non-supported part
<yofel> my nvidia 250GTS works fine here as a graphic card, I saw people having issues with kernel panics and geforce9 cards for some reason, you'll propably get yourself a 2xx or 4xx card anyway I guess
<poutine> I have one of those also
<nmobix> reason why I asked, is because not always the new hardware architectures are immediately supported on software
<nmobix> and intel does claim they use a new architecture on their core i5 i7s
<domjohnson> Hello
<yofel> they do, but the cpu's work, the only issues I know of are related to the integrated graphics chips that come with some i3/i5 cpus I think (I don't know much about that tbh)
<domjohnson> When upgrading (running update-manager -d and clicking "upgrade"), it says in the dialogue box that comes up "This is still a BETA release"
<domjohnson> Am I getting the RC or the Beta?
<yofel> but lucid ships a bit old intel graphics driver anyway
<poutine> people should stop buying things with intel graphics
<Ken8521> poutine, i agree, they suck.
<nmobix> poutine, i agree 2
<yofel> well, you don't have much choice for netbooks, by 945GME works fine though
<yofel> s/by/my/
<poutine> nvidia ion
<nmobix> man i hate nvidia
<Votan> was about to say, I have no problems on my pinetrail Netbook so far
<yofel> nmobix: why?
<Ken8521> i don't do gaming, 3d crap, etc.. so they work fine for me... but really, for graphics, its a two horse race
<nmobix> i recently sold back a hp tablet
<nmobix> tx2020
<nmobix> with nvidia on it
<nmobix> the damned thing ran so hot that it literally desoldered itself
<RambJoe> i cant see any of my other drives in nautilus :(
<Ken8521> i got a 7900GT and a 5500GT, and they both work flawlessly w/ Linux, including dual screens
<nmobix> a bunch of users had voiced this to both HP and NVIDIA
<nmobix> and neither of the corporations took the blame
<nmobix> no recall was made
<nmobix> :(
<poutine> sounds like more of a HP problem
<poutine> I doubt nvidia assembled HP gear
<Ken8521> poutine, yup.
<Ken8521> nmobix, how can you blame that on nvidia?
<yofel> nmobix: if you used 195 < 195.36.15 then there was a overheating issue
<poutine> oh yeah there was that
<nmobix> i tried everything
<nmobix> but in the end
<nmobix> the final verdict was, that not only
<poutine> pretty big mess up, but it's still more forgivable than say... catalyst control center
<nmobix> was it an hp issue
<nmobix> where theyd put the cpu and gpu too close to each other
<nmobix> but also nvidias specs
<nmobix> were too aggressive
<yofel> I did manage to destroy my nvidia quadro nvs 140m in  my thinkpad once though, no idea how that happened
<nmobix> their chip ran very hot, in itself
<bjsnider> nvidia has had well-documented engineering issues for years
<nmobix> talk about "cool" stuff
<nmobix> :)
<nmobix> bjsnider, i follow you on that
<RambJoe> why aren't my drives mounting :(
<bjsnider> just google "bumpgate" and you can read all about it
<nmobix> i think they are too aggressive in their releases
<nmobix> i study SOC myself
<An_Ony_Moose> oh dang. I installed the RC successfully, but installed GRUB only on the partitions. How can I install grub on the boot record afterwards? I have a live CD, currently booted.
<nmobix> and once a fellow from Ericsson
<nmobix> mentioned that whenever a major hardware platform is released
<nmobix> it only has to work 51 % of the time
<Ken8521> An_Ony_Moose, how on earth did you manage that?
<nmobix> or 51% of its features are basically tested
<nmobix> :)
<An_Ony_Moose> Ken8521, I misunderstood the instructions >.<
<An_Ony_Moose> can I reopen the wizard using dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc in the live CD?
<Ken8521> An_Ony_Moose, even then.. grub is default to the MBR, and frankly, i don't know of any way to change that w/ the live cd install
<An_Ony_Moose> Ken8521, I installed via upgrade.
<Ken8521> oh.
<nmobix> i think you have to chroot
<nmobix> to the hd install
<An_Ony_Moose> hmm no
<nmobix> and then decide, the new location
<An_Ony_Moose> looks like I can fix it right now
<An_Ony_Moose> it shows a list of available block devices
<An_Ony_Moose> so THIS time I want to install it on /dev/sda, right?
<Ken8521> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<QueeenZ> Has the memory leak in Ubuntu 10.04 RC been fixed?
<om26er> QueeenZ, yes
<Ken8521> QueeenZ, i believe so.. i know a fix was released
<nmobix> any of you guys know if Lucid continues not to use Suns Java?
<nmobix> i think in karmic they moved to something else
<nmobix> cant remember the name now
<nmobix> openjava or smth
<om26er> If I click on a menu. say sound indcator and leave my computer idle and come after 10min the screen is still running when I close that opened sound indicator screen saver starts
<Dimmuxx> yeah it's still icedtea
<ChogyDan> nmobix: I think sun-java is in a comercial repo of sorts
<Sarvatt> yeah it's in the partner repo
<nmobix> ChogyDan, do you mean is installable?
<nmobix> or, only upon purchase?
<ChogyDan> nmobix: installabe
<nmobix> huh
<ChogyDan> nmobix: what Sarvatt said
<nmobix> but how about the upgrades than, wouldn't it get broken when apt-get update/upgrade?
<yofel> nmobix: ubuntu uses openjdk by default, sun-java is in canonical partner now for licensing reasons
<nmobix> can you guys point me to some howto on replacing openjdk with sun-java?
<nmobix> the reason for the change is my darned bank
<nmobix> they insist on using sun-java
<yofel> nmobix: open software center, go to canonical parners and select sun-java from there
<nmobix> for their auth software
<lucas-arg> nmobix: open synaptic, remove openjdk and search for sun java6
<yofel> nmobix: and remove openjdk and icedtea after that
<NinoScript> I have a partition with music, but if I add it to /etc/fstab, rhythmbox segfaults… how do I mount it so it is the same as clicking on the "Places" menu?
<Jeeves_> NinoScript: How do you mount it now?
<NinoScript> Because I don't want rhythmbox to segfault, I click on the partition on the "Places" menu
<NinoScript> but I tried adding it like this on the fstab file:
<NinoScript> UUID=2f961064-f202-47ff-982e-231608589d6d       /media/Media/   ext4
<NinoScript> I made that directory to have the same name as the one that is made automatically by clicking on the menu
<NinoScript> I think I'm missing some fstab options, but I don't know which ones I should be using
<NinoScript> I would like to know, which are the mount options that happen automatically when you click on the menu
<bjsnider> NinoScript, you're on the wrong track. rhythmbox should not be segfaulting like that. try to address that issue directly instead of working around it with some kind of ugly mount hack
<nmobix> is NinoScript using Karmic or Lucid?
<Ken8521> i can't figure out why anyhone likes rythmbox anywya...lol
<NinoScript> nmobix, Lucid
<nmobix> Ken8521, what do you use?
<NinoScript> Ken8521, what do you recommend>
<nmobix> :D
<Ken8521> i like the simple players, audacious...
<Ken8521> for a "full featured" player, i dont' use it often, but i have banshee installed for when i need it
<Ken8521> or...
<nmobix> how about opening chrome and put www.grooveshark.com on it
<nmobix> :)
<Ken8521> if you don't mind installing a bunch of kde libraries.. Amarok is a very good program also
<nmobix> im doing that alot lately
<poutine> qt libraries?
<poutine> what kde libraries does amarok use?
<schlaftier> From all the music players I have tried so far, I like Quodlibet most
<yofel> poutine: it depends on kdelibs5 and kdebase-runtime
<Ken8521> poutine, a bunch, install it, it stalls a bunch of kde stuff
<poutine> that's crappy
<nmobix> anyone in here uses google-chrome ?
<Ken8521> to many issues.
<yofel> nmobix: rarely, more chromium
<poutine> no suitable adblock plus == no dice
<yofel> +1
<Ken8521> i could care less about adblock.
<nmobix> yofel: do you run on the problem of opening PDFs with chromium?
<yofel> adthwart seems nice, but it seems to just hide them too instead of blocking them
<poutine> Ken8521, if you could care less, then why don't you?
<nmobix> as in clicking in links with pdfs dont open them
<yofel> nmobix: I don't have any internal viewer, I open them in okular
<Ken8521> why don't i what?.. use chrome?
<Ken8521> cuz it constantly causes my system resources to spike to 100%
<poutine> why don't you care less?
<Ken8521> because, it would take to much effort
<poutine> adblock plus has changed the world wide web supermation infohighway for the better
<nmobix> Ken8521, what browser do you use?
<Ken8521> firefox usually
<nmobix> somehow i find it very bloated
<nmobix> dunno why
<yofel> I miss a good adblock and the lp-improvements in chromium, it's nice otherwise
<nmobix> about 21 minutes remaining
<om26er> I preferred browser over lp-improvements so never used em. though they will make life easier
<NinoScript> how do I disable the autocopy on highlight feature?
<Bearman> I would like to play WMW files and such. What to install?
<duffydack> Ill use it when it displays the fonts as good as firefox.. it doesnt.. not for me.  and no, the font options get ignored regardless what you set.   I dont find firefox slow or bloated, but then i`m not running benchmarks all day.
<om26er> duffydack, on a fairly fast computer with a few tabs opened in firefox there is a clear lag when switching tabs
<om26er> *for me ;-)
<Maletor> $ uname -a
<Maletor> Linux denmark 2.6.31-20-generic. Even though I just did an upgrade to update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-21-generic
<Maletor> How do I make my kernel update?
<vish> om26er: me too!
<vish> bad lucid :/
<duffydack> 30 tabs open, I`m not seeing it.
<om26er> vish, well the lag is also on my brothers fedora so bad firefox :)
<vish> om26er: what graphics card?
<duffydack> its instantaneous
<om26er> nvidia 9800gtx
<mininessie> well technically firefox 3.6.5pre is out
<vish> hrm.. ATI here ..
<yofel> +1 here with my 250GTS on my desktop, my eeepc doesn't really count as benchmark though I guess
<Maletor> +1 on the nvidia 9800gtx+
<Maletor> Using NVIDIA drivers from their website though
<vish> what the memory used by firefox for you guys?
<vish> whats*
<rdogg> hey guys, does ubuntu 10.04 support ATI Radeon 9250 now?
<Maletor> very minimal
<mininessie> i wish my nivida card had displayed graphics in high def
<yofel> hm, nvidia update pending
<crow> I have one 2TB hdd drive which i mount over fstab, but its somehow also shown as /dev/sg1 device...
<bjsnider> rdogg, sure, the radeon driver has good support for it
<mininessie> yofel, ?
<rdogg> bjsnider: oh ok, i was just wondering since 9.10 didnt
<yofel> mininessie: 195.36.24 is in x-updates
<mininessie> yofel, ?
<mininessie> yofel, what does that one do
<rdogg> oh and one more thing, if i change all of my sources.list in Linux Mint(what im using now) to ubuntus one can i just "upgrade" to ubuntu directly?
<yofel> mininessie: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=150325
<crow> and what can be this: http://paste.debian.net/70726/ hdd is on LSI SAS
<mininessie> yofel, but does it support high def
<kkojiband> hey
<kkojiband> i heard that ubuntu 10.04 use gcc 4.5 as default compiler, anybody know about this?
<marienz> kkojiband: it doesn't.
<yofel> mininessie: high def?
<coz_> kklimonda,   I believe its 4.4.3
<marienz> it is.
<marienz> either that or "gcc --version" lies, at least
<kkojiband> hmm...
<om26er> that went to the wrong person
<Volkodav> anybody tested trim performance on 2.6.34 kernel on SSDs ?
<coz_> Volkodav,  not familiar with "trim preformance" unles I know it by some other name
<yofel> coz_: TRIM is deleting unused blocks on a SSD so that it can be written to faster
<coz_> yoasif,  ah yes I am slightly familiar with that    ....sorry Volkodav
<Volkodav> there is not much info on that - some on OSZ and Intels
<yofel> have a cookie yoasif...
<Volkodav> I tried the test from OSZ forums
<crow> whats /dev/sg1 for?
<coz_> Volkodav,   maybe this   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Specs/KarmicSSD
<smokex> seems like most of the bugs are worked out now and performance is impressive.. what is the date for the stable release?
<coz_> Volkodav,  also   http://lwn.net/Articles/353411/
<dmarkey> is unetbootin acceptible for 10.04?
<socket_77> Am I connect in thinking that update-manager -d from Karmic won't work until the 29th ?
<smokex> it worked for me last week
<yofel> socket_77: it works
<joaopinto> -d will work, because it forces a development version
<yofel> socket_77: -d is to show unreleased releases
<Pici> -d is for DEVEL
<nmobix> unreleased releases :D
<BluesKaj> socket_77, sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<smokex> not pblically released releases
<socket_77> Hmm, interesting then, I did try it, it said that 10.04 was available, so I clicked Upgrade.  It downloaded 2 files, but then just stopped
<yofel> ^^
<socket_77> Didn't give me an error message, just stopped doing anything
<socket_77> So I had to click the Close button..
<smokex> i would try it again
<socket_77> I did try on two different PC's
<socket_77> but I can try again..
<twig11> Why does Update Manager want to download 336 MB of updates when I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 RC? It's trying to re-download pretty much all the bundled gnome apps. What's going on?
<nmobix> what happens to us (early adopter) in 3 days, when the official release comes out?
<skiwithpete> ola
<smokex> i had to clean up my repository list.. remove dead links before it would work for me
<nmobix> do we have to re-install or simply apt-get update/upgrade
<yofel> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Pici> nmobix: just update/upgrade
<nmobix> tx Pici
<skiwithpete> i'm still having an impossible time with my internal mic on the laptop... anyone can help?
<Volkodav> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-812509-highlight-ssd+trim.html  I tried this test
<FiReSTaRT> twig11: because those packages are getting updated on a regular basis.. they are doing lots of tweaks on the alphas/betas before the stable release comes out
<Pici> twig11: There were updates pushed out after the RC was released.
<Volkodav> same results
<yofel> Volkodav: I might try it later myself, note that lucid hdparm has no trim support
<FiReSTaRT> skiwithpete: only the Pope's boss... try the basic stuff (unmute in alsamixer and also select analog stereo duplex under sound controls)
<smokex> I have been getting between 20-350 mb of updates every day but assumed that was normal since it is so close to release.. everyone it trying to get the puzzle put together right before sticking it to the board so to speak
<FiReSTaRT> skiwithpete: if that doesn't work, chances are nothing will
<twig11> Pici: So that requires complete re-downloads of Firefox, OpenOffice, etc.? Is 336 MB within several days normal?
<yofel> smokex: we'll even get quite a few updates after release as not all bugs will be fixed in time, not as much as we get now though
<yofel> twig11: for development releases yes
<skiwithpete> FiReSTaRT, yep I've done both of those things
<FiReSTaRT> twig11: yes it does.. when they tweak those packages, you have to download the packages again so you can test the tweaked versions
<skiwithpete> so FiReSTaRT, what shall I do next?
<Pici> twig11: Yes, but only because those particular packages are big.  We don't support downloading of package deltas, so the entire package gets re-downloaded when theres a change.
<Axios> HI al.
<FiReSTaRT> skiwithpete: in that case you're pretty much screwed unless they release an updated driver for your chipset that does have proper support... it took about 3 versions for mine to start working and the karmic drivers still couldn't handle hdmi sound nvidia 8400
<Axios> all
<smokex> when a package is updated that firefox/openoffice depends on like anything from tcp/ip to java, you'll have to download new builds of firefox/openoffice as well
<skiwithpete> FiReSTaRT, how will I know / when / why?
<twig11> Pici: I'm on a limited bandwidth connection; according to what you're saying, simply updating less frequently until the final release would greatly reduce my total downloads, right?
<skiwithpete> I've got an Aspire 7535 hardly a rare machine
<Axios> I've installed ubuntu 10.04 bout 2 weeks ago and been having issues (appears to be cluster and software errors on boot). I've looked round the forums for fix and thought i've found a fix but it came back. so i replaced the harddrive. and its not acting up again. :
<Pici> twig11: Yes.  At the expense of not always being up-to-date, of course.
<Maletor> My kernel will not update.
<Axios> I thought i'd join here for some help. :)
<FiReSTaRT> skiwithpete: i just install newest versions of ubuntu as they come out and pray.. so far they got my internal mic and suspend working, so those are big pluses
<twig11> Pici: Okay thanks
<Maletor> My kernel will not update. When I run sudo /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig it gives me the correct output, but it's missing my insmod raid and raid5 and lvm2 etc.
 * skiwithpete is praying
<skiwithpete> ;)
<Shishire> is the 29th release date still "correct"?
<Maletor> Does lucid have better support for RAID?
<crow> Why i see my hdd also as sg1 device?
<FiReSTaRT> skiwithpete: my prayers were answered through partial deprication of HAL and dumbing down the sound settings :P
<skiwithpete> FiReSTaRT, when you say you install new version you mean 9.10, 10.04 or do you mean updates?
<smokex> from what i'm gathering, yes a stable release will be released on the 29th BUT there will be alot of bg fixes after that date
<FiReSTaRT> skiwithpete: 10.04
<smokex> bug
<charlie-tca> Shishire: yes
<Shishire> smokex: just wondering, 'cause of planning a release party
<Ken8521> smokex, of course there will be...
<Ken8521> smokex, even on a brand new PC that you just plug in w/ a new PC, you can guarantee one of the first things you'll have to do, is update windows.. operating systems are constantly getting updated and fixed
<FiReSTaRT> skiwithpete: and if it doesn't fly, 10.10 comes out in about 6 months.. i had to manage by using an el-cheapo dollar store mic
<smokex> oh im not complaining.. i do the same thing on my projects which are on a much smaller scale but still follow the same rules
<skiwithpete> painful
<FiReSTaRT> skiwithpete: still works better than built-in.. there's nothing that can be done to stop it from echoing either through sound setting tweaks or through tweaking the package settings... still i get heard well enough without having to lug a mic
<skiwithpete> I'm keen on gnome voice control
<Maletor> I am going to have to reinstall Ubuntu because Lucid cannot update a RAID and LVM from Karmic.
 * Maletor thinks this is poor.
<FiReSTaRT> skiwithpete: i just need it for linphone so i can be reached when i'm out of the country... otherwise, POTS is cheaper for me :)
<Shishire> skiwithpete: heh, I'm keen on any program which allows me to say "Computer: Open Firefox"
<FiReSTaRT> skiwithpete: ok i'm outta here... the mrs. is callin' and i better run or she'll break out the spatula.. good luck with the mic :)
<skiwithpete> POTS?
<FiReSTaRT> skiwithpete: Plain Old Telephone Service :P
<skiwithpete> cheers FiReSTaRT
<skiwithpete> Shishire, I know, I just can't get the internal mic working
<Shishire> :/  well, hope you get it working.  There's nothing cooler imo.
<skiwithpete> was hoping crimsun might be around, apparently he's the person to talk to
<skiwithpete> while I'm here, is there anyone who's got a link to Lubuntu netbook RC?
<hueblur> I have an IBM t40p with an ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 02).  Running 10.4.  Running two monitors.  Movie player and VLC give my a black scrren when trying to watch a movie on the external monitor.  Didn't have this problem with 9.10. . .   I think it has to do something with accelerated graphics.  Here's the kicker.  If I window the player small enough and nudge it to the left of my lcd, it'll play.
<hueblur> I nudge it to the right and it flips out.  Suggestions?
<Maletor> Let's say I'm doing a fresh install of Lucid from an Alternate CD. How should I map out the partitions? /boot = RAID1 (100MB) 'root' = RAID5 (rest of space) or should i separate out /home ????
<hueblur> seperating home allows for better recovery if yo9u have to nuke OS.
<crow> why i see one harddisk also as /dev/sg1 ? http://paste.debian.net/70732/
<Maletor> hueblur: so how would you set it up?
<Maletor> how much space for 'root'
<hueblur> Maletor, I like to partition out /, /boot, & /home
<Shishire> Maletor: also, if you're using it as a web server, you're probably gonna want to map either /var or /var/www to a separate partition.
<hueblur> Maletor, depends.  Server?
<Maletor> hueblur: yes it's a webs erver
<hueblur> Shishire has an excellent suggestion.
<Maletor> and how about for swap, you will need a partition for that
<hueblur> yeah
<hueblur> swap partition, of course.
<hueblur> I usually use 1.5x memory space.
<Maletor> so how much space for each considering i have 4 1TB hard drives
<z3r0-c001> Hello
<hueblur> If its a server, no need to really worry about /home.
<DASPRiD> melter, oh, tiny :)
<Maletor> well it's also a HTPC
<Shishire> I usually partition /boot as part 1, /  as part 2, extended as part 3, and place /home, /var, and swap in 5, 6, and 7 inside the extended.
<Maletor> so yes, hueblur: need /home
<Maletor> so you use LVM shishire?
<DexterF> hi
<Maletor> Shishire*
<Shishire> Maletor: when I work with multi-disk servers I do
<hueblur> Great thing is, Maletor, you can dynamically change the partition size if you're not happy with it.
<Maletor> Right non.
<Shishire> I usually end up with budget servers, so... :P
<hueblur> ext4.
<Maletor> I will use all ext4.
<Maletor> butter fs is not ready.
<Maletor> but how much to partition (size) for part 2?
<Maletor> considering part 1 = 100mb and part 3 = rest of disk
<DASPRiD> Maletor, 8x2tb here :)
<Maletor> part 3 = RAID5 by the way.....
<Maletor> part 1 and 2 should be RAID 1 ?
<Shishire> given that you're partitioning out /home and /var, you only need space on / for /usr, and /tmp, so <5GB is my guess.
 * nmobix finalizing the update to LUCID ...
<Maletor> K. I *need* RAID 1 for boot and I should use RAID 1 for 'root' and RAID 5 for part 3?
<Shishire> Maletor: software raid or hardware?
<Maletor> software...
<DASPRiD> software for raid5 is not always best
<Maletor> hardware = expensive. plus with my processor i'm not losing much in terms of performance
<DASPRiD> melter, hardware raid is more useful by giving you security
<DASPRiD> as when your system fails, the raid doesn't
<Maletor> read of raid5 is comprible to raid 1. it's when you write to a 5 that you lose performance.
<Maletor> hardware raid is expensive too and out of my budget
<Maletor> software will be ok for now...
<guntbert> DASPRiD: except when the raid controller fails - which I have seen more often than failed HDs
<Maletor> maybe with 12.4 :)
<DASPRiD> guntbert, really? what manufacturers were the controllers made by?
<Shishire> well, Maletor, how much do you value your system data? (as opposed to user data which is /home and /var/www)
<guntbert> DASPRiD: one by Dell, the other one I don't know
<Maletor> Shishire: i value /home and /var much more than the OS
<DASPRiD> guntbert, i'm running fine with an atto controller for years
<Jake2|cfl> Ken8521: u watching?  I got wireless working on the bcm4306.
<guntbert> DASPRiD: good - as long as you have good backups :-)  -- and we are getting off topic...
 * siriusnova installs kernel 2.6.34 rc5 
 * siriusnova crosses his fingers
<siriusnova> ;)
<DASPRiD> guntbert, sorry ;).. and no, i currently don't have a backup solution for 12 TB of data ;)
<Shishire> Maletor: then you should be fine with RAID1.  I'd also keep and off-site backup of part 2 just in case.
<Maletor> Shishire: meh.
<siriusnova> anyone else running 2.6.34 rc5?
<Maletor> it would take a lot to kill 3 drives out of 4.
<Maletor> raid1 across 4 drives = hyper super awesome performance
<Maletor> we will still need to use the alternate CD to setup raid and lvm on lucid right?
<DASPRiD> right
<DASPRiD> and you are lucky, the raid setup on lucid alternate sinstaller was broken
<Shishire> Maletor: RAID1 across 4 drives + RAID 5 across same 4 drives + software RAID = potential disaster if comp borks.
<DASPRiD> Maletor, they just got it fixed today ;)
<Maletor> i will wait until the 29th
<Maletor> everything is in production now in karmic, just wanting to update...
<NateW> in ubuntu 9.10, xrandr -x would mirror the screen horizontally, in 10.04 it does the same, but also makes the cursor disappear. why would this happen?
<Maletor> Shishire: i beg to differ
<Maletor> what do you mean if comp borks?
<crow> why i see one harddisk also as /dev/sg1 ? http://paste.debian.net/70732/
<nmobix> guys after restarting the from the upgrade I see two kernels installed why is this so?
<nmobix> and the cursor of the mouse has turned into a cross
<nmobix> :(
<nmobix> i think it is compiz
<nmobix> just switched to metacity, and the cross turned into the regular cursor
<NetSKaVeN> hell-o
<nmobix> how come i have 2 kernels installed both 2.6.32-21 and 2.6.32-20?
<atrus> what do the various indicator messaging-menu icons mean? it seems to be either white or green, and then it can be an open or closed envelope...
<vish> atrus: the open envelope was nuked :D
<yofel> nmobix: older kernels are never removed (the images) in case an upgrade may fail or the new kernel might have a regression, if -21 works for you you can remove 20
<atrus> vish: when? I still have it on my screen.
<vish> atrus: if have all the updates , it should be removed.. the shape is the same only color changes
<vish> if you*
<iconmefisto> anyone using the radeon driver, when you go to http://www.alternet.org/ does the banner at the top of the page look like this? http://img130.imageshack.us/my.php?image=plasmadesktopce1506.jpg
<NateW> using xrandr makes the cursor invisible.. i can get it to reappear by locking the screen.. this would be a bug?
<atrus> vish: i'm on 0.3.6-0ubuntu2, which packages.ubuntu.com suggests is the newest
<atrus> vish: to be clear, there's 3 states i can see. there's closed-white, open-white, and closed-green.
<vish> atrus: do you have ubuntu-mono 0.18 ?
<vish> o,0,18
<vish> argh!
<vish> 0.0.18
<atrus> no, 0.0.17.
<vish> atrus: well , with 18 it is now only 2
<NetSKaVeN> any help with nvidia problems in Kubuntu Lucid RC?
<vish> iconmefisto: i'm using radeon ,and no problem like the screenshot.. who long has the system been running?
<vish> how long*
<iconmefisto> vish: you mean current uptime? or how long since lucid install?
<vish> iconmefisto: yup , uptime
<iconmefisto> vish: 1 day,  3:27
<iconmefisto> vish: but X restarted about 6 hours ago
<jester7> Is anyone able to burn the 10.04 RC desktop iso onto a CD?
<vish> iconmefisto: try a guest session? what happens
<jester7> I keep getting "not enough free space"
<iconmefisto> vish: did you use firefox to try that site?
<vish> iconmefisto: just a sec
<asavar> Hi, it's very hard to google it due very common word "tuned", so... I've heard something about fedora's tuned daemon which helps to consume power. Is that thing make a sense in ubuntu and if yes, what's the plans for it?  I didn't fount it in lynx repos...
<vish> iconmefisto: yeah firefox
<jester7> and of course it is a blank disc
<iconmefisto> vish: do we have guest sessions in ubuntu?
<nmobix> yofel, how do i go about passing parameters to the kernel
<vish> iconmefisto: i'v been noticing certain problems only when the system has been running for long hrs , if i restart X the problems reduce but occurs nevertheless..
<vish> iconmefisto: from the shutdown icon , you will have option "guest session" , do you see that?
<iconmefisto> vish: using kubuntu, no I don't see guest session
<vish> iconmefisto: ah.. ok.. whats $ glxinfo | grep "GLX version"
<iconmefisto> vish: GLX version: 1.2
<vish> iconmefisto: same here, what card are you using btw?
<iconmefisto> vish: Radeon Xpress 200M on a laptop
<myk_robinson> need some help. Ran some updates a little bit ago, and now cannot boot into any kernel or recovery mode. Ideas or suggestions?
<iconmefisto> vish: I sometimes see that kind of corruption on some sites, but scrolling down, then up again, clears it up. but not on this particular site
<vish> iconmefisto: yeah , i'v noticed it too , whats $ grep PCI: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mininessie> hey is there an update for nvidia to support cmyk
<vish> iconmefisto: trying to see if we have the same drivers i'm using RV 515
<iconmefisto> (--) PCI:*(0:1:5:0) 1002:5a62:103c:30ba ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xc0000000/65536, I/O @ 0x00009000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072
<mininessie> hey is there an update for nvidia to support cmyk
<mininessie> hey is there an update for nvidia to support cmyk
<charlie-tca> !patience | mininessie
<ubottu> mininessie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<nmobix> iconmefisto, I have the same graphic card and somehow it is not using the radeon driver
<nmobix> i have no way of enabling compiz or 3d for that matter
<nmobix> iconmefisto, is it working for you?
<soreau> nmobix: Can you pastebin your X log?
<iconmefisto> nmobix: yes, it's working. compositing/desktop effects work fine
<vish> iconmefisto: well , yours seems to be RC410 , not the same though
<iconmefisto> nmobix: I upgraded from karmic. is yours a fresh install perhaps?
<nmobix> iconmefisto, i just finished an upgrade from karmic 2
<nmobix> soreau, sorry for the dumb question but how do I pastebin it... :)
<nmobix> soreau, can you be a bit more specific?
<vish> !pastebin > nmobix
<ubottu> nmobix, please see my private message
<iconmefisto> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<spanther> will 10.04 include the ASUS eeePC 1005p WLAN driver?
<soreau> nmobix: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nmobix> soreau, thnx
<vish> iconmefisto: when you file a bug for your problem , do mention it.. ;)
<zen933k> any laptop gurus out there who might be able to help me figure out why the my laptop doesn't get a accurate reading anymore? karmic was fine, but with the upgrade if I unplug my laptop and go into standby it says I have 5%(but 2 hours of use) when I come back, acpi is showing odd numbers.
<iconmefisto> vish: mention what? RC410 ?
<mininessie> is there an update for nvidia to support cmyk
<DexterF> tried to boot rc1 live desktop 32b on an ibm thinkpad r51, gave me "unrecoverable error" - ?
<vish> iconmefisto: i meant the bug# :)
<vish> iconmefisto: i seem to be having similar problems
<nmobix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/422909/
<nmobix> soreau, i guess this should do it... http://paste.ubuntu.com/422909/
<charlie-tca> mininessie: please don't keep asking
<charlie-tca> mininessie: apparently nobody knows.
<xXedixXx> In the "Cleaning up" stage of the upgrade now :)
<soreau> nmobix: The problem is you have fglrx glx module installed which does not support your card
<nmobix> soreau, any suggestions on how to remedy that?
<Italian_Plumber1> <-- is testling upgrading a server from hardy to lucid
<soreau> nmobix: Depends on how you installed fglrx
<nmobix> soreau, I have almost no clue
<xXedixXx> RESTARTING! - See you in 10.04 :)
<nmobix> soreau, this installation began with jaunty jackalope
<nmobix> :)
<soreau> nmobix: Can you pastebin the output of dpkg -l|grep fglrx ?
<DexterF> hm, gotta run, tinker later
<nmobix> soreau, 1 sec
<zen933k> mininessie: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_195.36.15.html  You should search those documents for CYMK support
<nmobix> soreau, the output of dpkg -l | grep fglrx is @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/422911/
<nmobix> oh btw, THANK YOU for taking ur time to help me with this
<nmobix> soreau, thnx
<soreau> nmobix: You need to remove all of those packages and reinstall libgl-mesa-glx and -dri then reboot
<xXedixXx> Okay..
<nmobix> soreau, do i do it with apt-get remove, or through modprobe?
<xXedixXx> I am now in Ubuntu 10.04 and as I expected, I think the wireless problems have come back!
<xXedixXx> For FUCK SAKE
<soreau> nmobix: They are packages, not kernel modules
<yofel> !language | xXedixXx
<ubottu> xXedixXx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nmobix> soreau, right sorry
<xXedixXx> I do not understand why UPGRADING would screw up my wireless connectivity.
<xXedixXx> yofel, did you say to try wicd?
<yofel> xXedixXx: as I said, can you please try it with wicd?
<xXedixXx> Alright.
<xXedixXx> apt-get install wicd I presume?
<yofel> I think yes
<nmobix> soreau, is the -dri standing for libgl-mesa-dri?
<soreau> yes
<xXedixXx> Installing wicd
<xXedixXx> Starting Network connection manager wicd                              [fail]  :S
<xXedixXx> Now what?
<xXedixXx> yofel, it seems that NM is still running, how do I use wicd?
<nmobix> soreau, libgl-mesa-glx
<nmobix> is not on apt
<nmobix> :(
<soreau> nmobix: its libgl1-mesa-
<NateW> how do you disable modesetting?
<NateW> im using onboard intel graphics
<yofel> xXedixXx: 'sudo service network-manager stop' and 'sudo service wicd start' I think
<soreau> NateW: Boot with nomodeset as a kernel param
<xXedixXx> Ty
<nmobix> soreau, thnx
<nmobix> soreau, it says that they are already installed
<xXedixXx> It's started.
<NateW> soreau: how would i do that?
<xXedixXx> Now what?
<soreau> nmobix: Reinstall them
<nmobix> soreau, hmm what is the option for re-install
<soreau> NateW: Press E at grub splash/prompt
<soreau> nmobix: install --reinstall?
<NateW> soreau: do i have to do that every time? or can i add that to grub.cfg?
<NetSKaVeN> I need help with Kubuntu RC composite and nvidia
<yofel> xXedixXx: try if wireless works with it, I'm not exactly sure how wicd works in comparison to nm
<nmobix> soreau, thx again, and very sorry for the lameness of the questions ... :)
<soreau> NateW: You add kernel params to the kernel line in your boot loader config to make it permanent
<nmobix> soreau, all done, shall i reboot?
<soreau> nmobix: yes
<nmobix> soreau, any boot options?
<soreau> nmobix: nope
<jester7> is anyone else unable to burn the RC iso to a CD?
<jester7> it seems too large for cd's
<om26er> any one know which fonts is gwibber using?
<soreau> jester7: An it will be until the official release
<xXedixXx> I'm reading, thanks yofel.
<nmobix> soreau, finished restarting
<jester7> soreau: ok, so it's a known issue at least?
<nmobix> soreau, wallpaper came fine, after some horizontal blinds
<jester7> i can live with that
<nmobix> soreau, gdm is yet to be loaded
<soreau> jester7: Its not an issue
<nmobix> soreau, lots of hdd activity, finally loaded
<soreau> its how its always been
<nmobix> soreau, how can i verify
<soreau> nmobix: Show the output of glxinfo|grep renderer
<nmobix> direct rendering: Yes
<nmobix> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RS400 5955) 20090101 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE2 NO-TCL DRI2
<nmobix> sorry for pasting it in the open here
<soreau> nmobix: Congrats, you have 3D.
<BluesKaj> xXedixXx, wicd is quite straightforward in terms of configuring your connection depending on your network settings , check out the options etc
<NateW> soreau: is it possible to add nomodeset to /etc/defaults/grub ? would it go with "quiet splash" ?
<nmobix> soreau, THANK YOU VERY MUCH
<soreau> NateW: I guess
<nmobix> soreau, it works indeed
<soreau> nmobix: No problem, glad I could help ;)
<DanaG> weird... ambience theme is buggy.
<DanaG> Hovering over window buttons tends to leave them in undefined state.
<DanaG> It'll not leave the "hover" state.
<nmobix> soreau, now if I may ask you one final question, is the radeon driver still my current driver?
<xXedixXx> Thanks, It's just sitting on "Validating authentication" when I'm trying to connect to my wireless network.
<xXedixXx> Failed, bad password :S
<soreau> nmobix: I don't really understand what you're asking but yes, you are using the open radeno driver currently
<xXedixXx> The password is correct :S
<soreau> radeon*
<NateW> disabling modesetting still makes the cursor invisible after using xrandr
<soreau> nmobix: The open driver can't work with fglrx installed, is what it boils down to
<nmobix> soreau, i see
<xXedixXx> I keep getting "Bad Password" with wicd even though the password is correct..
<NetSKaVeN> I need help with nvidia driver (Kubuntu RC, amd64)
<ssn> after the installation of the nvidia driver under lucid lynx (asus ul30vt laptop), ubuntu boots with just a black screen. no matter what buttons i press (alt ctrl f1....), it stays black.how do i rescue the system?
<qazibasit> so what lucid stuff i can talk here
<yofel> xXedixXx: can you pastebin the output of 'dmesg' and your /var/log/syslog somewhere?
<NateW> ssn: hold shift while booting up and choose the newest kernel with recovery mode when in grub.. that should work
<yofel> NetSKaVeN: what's the problem?
<nmobix> somehow i cannot manage to fix my suspend/resume problem with this computer
<nmobix> :(
<NetSKaVeN> yofel: glx is not working here
<ssn> NateW: no, already tried
<yofel> NetSKaVeN: in what way? you get low graphics mode?
<nmobix> its very weird, it worked from the live usb, it worked once with the 2.6-31.20 kernel
<nmobix> and now it works no more
<nmobix> :(
<NateW> ssn: what happened?
<NateW> recovery mode didnt work?
<NetSKaVeN> yofel: no, I have good resolution but no 3D accel I think
<ssn> once the xserver starts, everything is black again
<yofel> NetSKaVeN: can you enable desktop effects?
<NateW> ssn: that i dont know, but you can use a root shell to remove the proprietary drivers
<NetSKaVeN> no, they are break too
<nmobix> how come the splash screen in lucid for me is a black screen
<nmobix> nothing on it
<ssn> NateW: how?
<ssn> i dont get to any shell
<yofel> NetSKaVeN: what happens if you try to run 'glxgears' ?
<nmobix> isnt there a way in grub to tell it to show me both messages and splasH?
<charlie-tca> Try removing just 'quiet' ?
<yofel> nmobix: maybe remove just quiet?
<charlie-tca> That used to work
<xXedixXx> This is actually stupid.
<NateW> it should come up with options before you reach an x session.. choose root shell and run apt-get remove nvidia-glx-???
<crow> why i see one harddisk also as /dev/sg1 ? http://paste.debian.net/70732/
<NetSKaVeN> yofel: Error: glXCreateContext failed
<yofel> NateW: the package names have changed
<nmobix> how do i make that a permanent thing than (the just quiet option)?
<crow> is there anyone here who know stuff like i postet above... i this chan is just user exchange?
<yofel> NetSKaVeN: ok... what does 'ls -l /etc/alternatives/gl_conf' tell you?
<NateW> yofel: in synaptic, it still shows nvidia-glx-*
<NetSKaVeN> yofel: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 34 2010-04-26 19:29 /etc/alternatives/gl_conf -> /usr/lib/nvidia-current/ld.so.conf
<NateW> i know they added nvidia-current
<yofel> NetSKaVeN: that sounds fine...
<bjsnider> ssn, does that thing have dual gpus?
<NetSKaVeN> yeah, I think that too
<charlie-tca> crow: external drive, smartcard, ??
<crow> charlie-tca internal SAS drive
<mdlueck> I just did a Lucid install using 20100426.1 - the pre-existing WinXP is not on the grub menu. Is there something wrong with the auto-detect of other OS's?
<yofel> NateW: yes, there are such packages for the transition, point is that installing them will install the driver, removing them won't remove the driver
<yofel> NateW: as they just pull in the new packages
<crow> charlie-tca but i have it mounted over fstab, and there is nothing that point it to /dev/sg1 what ever that should be
<NateW> yofel: okay.. what is the package names to remove?
<NateW> *are
<underdev> mdlueck: lucid was just trying to do you a favor :)
<yofel> NateW: nvidia-current, nvidia-173 and nvidia-96
<yofel> NetSKaVeN: can you run 'sudo ldconfig' and try again?
<charlie-tca> crow: is sdb and sg1 the same drive?
<underdev> mdlueck: in all seriously, nothing has destroyed more vital data in my life than grub2
<NateW> yofel: thanks, good to know
<mdlueck> underdev: Very funny... aaaaa!!! Wrong answer, thank you for playing the game." ;-
<yofel> NetSKaVeN: and you are using the ubuntu package and not the driver from the nvidia site?
<ssn> after the installation of the nvidia driver under lucid lynx (asus ul30vt laptop), ubuntu boots with just a black screen. no matter what buttons i press (alt ctrl f1....), it stays black (also in rescue mode)
<NetSKaVeN> yofel: yeah
<NetSKaVeN> and it works great before update to Lucid
<mdlueck> underdev: True, I still use Lilo at times
<bjsnider> ssn, last time i'm going to ask you this. does it have dual gpus?
<crow> charlie-tca yes as is here to see http://paste.debian.net/70744/
<yofel> NetSKaVeN: did you try 'sudo ldconfig' ?
<NetSKaVeN> nvidia-current are the good ones or the bad ones?
<yofel> NetSKaVeN: good one
<NetSKaVeN> it's ok then
<ssn> bjsnider: yes i do, that is the problem. there is no option in the bios to switch off or to the intel card
<NetSKaVeN> ldconfig out is blank
<yofel> NetSKaVeN: ok, tried glxgears again?
<charlie-tca> crow: something strange about a partition on sdb, then?
<NetSKaVeN> yofel: the same
<bjsnider> ssn, well, your system wants to use the intel chip, and you'll have to boot into safe mode or whatever and remove the nvidia driver and xorg.conf file
<yofel> NetSKaVeN: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<NetSKaVeN> yeah
<ssn> bjsnider: as i already said, not possible
<mdlueck> Speaking of nvidia drivers, where has envy gone? I do not see it in the package list.
<NetSKaVeN> what is the pastebin?
<bjsnider> mdlueck, alberto retired it a long time ago
<bjsnider> like years
<mdlueck> bjsnider: news to me. What do we transition to... those of us that use it.
<bjsnider> use jockey
<crow> charlie-tca well yea there is partition and i can write to it but this is strange with fdisk : Disk /dev/sdb1 doesn't contain a valid partition table
<mdlueck> Is "jockey" related to the top tray icon for restricted drivers?
<qazibasit> where can i download the ubuntu 10.04
<mdlueck> qazibasit: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<charlie-tca> crow: that's why it shows the sg1 partition
<soreau> ! lucid | qazibasit
<ubottu> qazibasit: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<soreau> ! download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<charlie-tca> Is that a windows partition?
<NetSKaVeN> yofel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/422928/
<mdlueck> bjsnider: Is "jockey" related to the top tray icon for restricted drivers?
<crow> charlie-tca drive was empty (new bought today) 2TB i created parition with fdisk, formated with xfs "mkfs.xfs /dev/sdb1" mounted over fstab and i cant write to that partition just fine...
<cjefferson> I have a bizarre problem - whenever I press 's', the "Lock Screen" menu pops up. This is still happening after a reboot.
<crow> charlie-tca does fdisk support >=2TB
<crdlb> cjefferson: look in system > prefs > keyboard shortcuts?
<charlie-tca> crow: I don't really know. but it is not formatted right. something went wrong with it
<LzrdKing> how is lucid better than karmic?
<Reckon> cjefferson, specifically the shortcut assigned to lock the screen
<charlie-tca> crow: perhaps 'man fdisk' will tell you
<bjsnider> mdlueck, "restricted drivers manager" is the user-friendly name for jockey. you can also find it in system>administration
<yofel> NetSKaVeN: can you try to reinstall the driver? on line 137ff there is an error from the RENDER module
<Reckon> the default is Ctrl+Alt+L
<crow> charlie-tca well it mount just fine and writing to it works to...
<NetSKaVeN> I reinstalled it too
<mdlueck> bjsnider: Thanks, then I will allow that interface to install the nvidia drivers. Will see how that works.
<yofel> hm...
<NetSKaVeN> I reinstalled and reboot
<yofel> bjsnider: do you know what would prevent RENDER from working?
<bjsnider> yofel, how do you mean exactly?
<yofel> bjsnider: see NetSKaVeNs log http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/422928/ line 138
<ssn> isnt there a way to start ubuntu without X?
<nmobix> guys how do i modify grub2 in lucid
<yofel> ssn: disable gdm?
<nmobix> any differences between karmic and lucid on grub
<ssn> my whole system is done for, just because X does not work
<bjsnider> yofel, alternatives would stop it
<bjsnider> it's complaining about the glx module, which aternatives is providing
<yofel> bjsnider: he said http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/422928/
<yofel> argh
<yofel> yofel: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 34 2010-04-26 19:29 /etc/alternatives/gl_conf -> /usr/lib/nvidia-current/ld.so.conf
<crow> charlie-tca [ 23.853737] Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdb1
<bjsnider> yofel, yes but are all of the required files there
<charlie-tca> crow: I don't then
<LzrdKing> if i have karmic on a fileserver, is there any reason to upgrade to lucid?  i don't care about boot times and dbus events and hal and "prettier; will it serve files faster?
<charlie-tca> crow: sorry, I don't know the answer, then.
<crow> charlie-tca thnx for try
<ojii> the wiki tells me I need the 'broadcom' wireless drivers for my macbook pro. Since I don't have access to a cable internet here I'd like to manually download them to a usb stick from this notebook. does anyone know which packages I need for those 'broadcom' wireless?
<charlie-tca> LzrdKing: if it works... I don't think I would upgrade rapidly, give it a month or two, anyway, to get the bugs shook up good
<yofel> NetSKaVeN: what does 'ls -l /usr/lib/nvidia-current/xorg/libglx.so' tell you?
<NetSKaVeN> yofel: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 2010-04-26 19:29 /usr/lib/nvidia-current/xorg/libglx.so -> libglx.so.195.36.15
<cjefferson> crdlb: I've looked down keyboard shortcuts, and cleared 'lock the screen'. It is still happening. No short-cut seems to have an 's' in it.
<cjefferson> But pressing 's' still makes the 'lock screen/log out/restart/shut down' menu pop up
<ssn> after the installation of the nvidia driver under lucid lynx (asus ul30vt laptop), ubuntu boots with just a black screen. no matter what buttons i press (alt ctrl f1....), it stays black (also in rescue mode)
<fauzy> hello
<yofel> NetSKaVeN: and 'ls -l /etc/ld.so.conf.d/GL.conf' ?
<Ken8521> ssn, do you eventually get to the log in screen?
<NetSKaVeN> yofel: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 25 2010-04-26 19:29 /etc/ld.so.conf.d/GL.conf -> /etc/alternatives/gl_conf
<cjefferson> I've got two non-working keys, the other is 'm', which opens the mail menu
<ssn> Ken8521: no, never
<yofel> NetSKaVeN: and 'ls -l /usr/lib/nvidia-current/xorg/libglx.so.195.36.15' ?
<Ken8521> hmm.
<fauzy> cjefferson: have you chortcuts?ecked your sh
<fauzy> shortcuts
<ssn> not in rescue mode not in normal mode, no keys are working
<ssn> no crtl alt del, no crt alt f button, nothing
<NetSKaVeN> yofel: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4123528 2010-04-09 20:07 /usr/lib/nvidia-current/xorg/libglx.so.195.36.15
<yofel> then I'm confused... this *should* work...
<ssn> i just want a shell, so i can get rid of the nvidia driver
<NetSKaVeN> yeah, I think the same  xD
<bjsnider> yofel, was he ever using the nvidia-installer? if so it probably overwrote glx libs, as it is wont to do
<NetSKaVeN> bjsnider: I use ubuntu packages only
<NetSKaVeN> but I can uninstall all and install it again, no problem
<fauzy> can someone help with a ALSP touchpad issue?
<bjsnider> use jockey
<NetSKaVeN> ok, I try it
<Ken8521> fauzy, touchpad still hinky?
<fauzy> man...
<fauzy> yes
<crow> charlie-tca actualy you cant "fdisk -l /dev/sdb1" not partition but a disk "fdisk -l /dev/sdb" .. and there is no error doing it
<NetSKaVeN> yofel, bjsnider : I will reboot now, see you later
<fauzy> noting seems to work. xinput list shows it. xinput test (u cant seem tofind the file its loggin to)
<charlie-tca> crow: but sdb1 is a single partiton, sdb is the entire drive. If sg1 is a partition on sdb, fdisk sdb1 won't affect it
<crow> charlie-tca yea but i have just one partition on that samsung drive and i have just one samsung drive attached...
<ssn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/540602
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 540602 in gdm "CTRL-ALT-F1 at login screen doesn't work. Ubuntu 10.04" [Low,Incomplete]
<ssn> Importance low?
<fauzy> ken: any ideas?
<ssn> the whole system gets unusable if the user does as jockey/ubuntu requests, and this bug is unimportant?????
<Ken8521> !tab | fauzy no, i have no idea
<ubottu> fauzy no, i have no idea: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<fauzy> !tab | ken thanks.
<ubottu> ken thanks.: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Pici> ssn: You commented one minute ago.  Do you really expect an update that quickly?
<guntbert> fauzy: you really should use the complete nick of your partner -- not just part of it
<Ken8521> fauzy, you totally missed the point... i don't just sit and watch irc scroll.. if you hack my name, irc doesn't alert me someone wanted to talk to me... so from this point forward, i won't be responding unless you use my full name
<fauzy> Ken8521: thanks
<Ken8521> fauzy, ther eyou go.
<fauzy> ;)
<ssn> Pici: it wasnt me who reported the bug. I am just angry right now, because of the missing option to boot ubuntu in text mode
<Pici> ssn: Er, then that doesn't sound like the same issue that was reported in the bug.
<crdlb> cjefferson: oh, that's not what I thought you meant
<ssn> it is exactly the bug
<ssn> exact same problem
<guntbert> ssn: and venting your anger here doesn't help your issue at all
<ssn> so tell me that there is no way to rescue my system
<crdlb> cjefferson: those shortcuts are supposed to use the super key (usually the Windows key)
<cjefferson> I don't have a windows key (I'm on a mac)
<ssn> so i can devote my time on installing gentoo, which in this case might take less time to be up and running properly
<cjefferson> but that tells me where the problem might be :)
<fauzy> ssn: i have set up machines with nvidia. maybe i can help.
<Pici> ssn: Are you using an Nvidia video card as well?
<crdlb> cjefferson: the apple key should do it then, iirc
<cjefferson> Ah ha, apple+s displays an s!
<ssn> Pici: ? the thing has to videocards, it is the same laptop. one of them is the nvidia, which does not work, the other one is from intel
<ssn> two videocards + laptop + linux = stupid buy :-)
<fauzy> ssn: dumb question, the intel one...is it by chance an i series cpu in your laptop?
<ssn> no, it has a core cpu in it.
<cjefferson> Does anyone know how to swap the state of a key (the apple key in my case), ubuntu seems to have it the wrong way around.
<ssn> http://gdgt.com/asus/ul30vt/specs/
<NetSKaVeN> hell-o!
<sobersabre> hi.
<ssn> ok i will reinstall ubuntu now and NOT install the nvidia driver
<sobersabre> for some reason while using chromium, on lucid I am getting a strange mouse craziness.
<sobersabre> at some point chromium gets wacked off, and the mouse cannot left click.
<sobersabre> I can right click, middle click, but cannot left click for a while.
<sobersabre> after a while "it gets released"
<sobersabre> has anybody seen/heard of something like this ?
<crdlb> ssn: have you tried uninstalling the nvidia driver from the recovery console?
<NetSKaVeN> yofel, bjsnider: the problem is here yet, I reinstalled nvidia-current (cleaning the dirs), reboot, try to activate with jockey but it doesn't work
<sobersabre> moment relogging into lucid after intel graphic driver...
<Alfihar> just trying to install 10.04 again, as installing grub into a partition seems to be broken on my machines, can I just not install grub during the installation and install it later to a partition manually?
<juaneldebla_>  e actualizado a 10.04 LTS y al querer arranacar windows desde el grub se me queda la pantalla  en negro y no ace nada
<ssn> crdlb: the recovery console does NOT work either, same issue
<NetSKaVeN> yofel: I will try to reboot again
<mawst> Is there still a memory leak problem with gnome/compiz/glx?
<charlie-tca> !spanish | juaneldebla
<ubottu> juaneldebla: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<soreau> mawst: bug report link?
<qazibasit> how to install lucid on a USB and then boot it from the USB
<qazibasit> ?
<yofel> mawst: can be, the GEM leak was fixed though
<mawst> Not sure... it was in the topic for some time.
<crdlb> ssn: is there a hardware switch to select the intel gpu? and if so, does that fail to boot as well?
<juaneldebla_>  e actualizado a 10.04 LTS y al querer arranacar windows desde el grub se me queda la pantalla  en negro y no ace nada
<juaneldebla_> no entiendo ingles seguro que alguno sabe español
<NoNick> re
<alex_mayorga> juaneldebla_: di!
<ojii> if i choose 'share network' in for my eth0 settings on this notebook (karmic), what settings do i have to chose on the other end (lucid)?
<perscitus> You know guys... Whats better then burning Ubuntu iso to cd ?
<NetSKaVeN> yofel, bjsnider: mmm problem yet here, I think I will report bug
<sobersabre> ok, I'm back
<demism> perscitus: putting it on a usb flash drive...
<perscitus> demism,   Exactly.
<perscitus> demism,   Boots faster too
<yofel> NetSKaVeN: file it with 'ubuntu-bug nvidia-current' please
<juaneldebla_> no entiendo ingles seguro que alguno sabe español
<NetSKaVeN> ok
<juaneldebla_>  e actualizado a 10.04 LTS y al querer arranacar windows desde el grub se me queda la pantalla  en negro y no ace nada
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<juaneldebla_> ay me mandan paca
<yofel> #ubuntu-es+1 maybe?
<qazibasit> what i figured uptil now is that we cant make a usb bootable version of lucid
<demism> I'll translate his question, he says he just upgraded to 10.04 but when he tries to boot into windows he just gets a black screen.
<yofel> qazibasit: sure you can
<yofel> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<demism> juaneldebla_: traduci tu pregunta para ver si alguien te puede ayudar
<qazibasit> thanks yofel and ubottu
<mewshi_> Hey, can someone help me get the ATI drivers working?
<almoxarife> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libx264-94_2%3a0.94.1564+svn20100426-gita927654~webupd8~lucid7_i386.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libx264.so.94', which is also in package libx264-83 2 <--- any idea what is causing this error in synaptic after a update?
<yofel> almoxarife: the package is missing a conflicts on libx264-83
<mvo> almoxarife: that is a bug in the libx264 package, where does this version comes from?
<juaneldebla_> and upgraded to 4.10 LTS and want arranacar windows from grub I have the black screen and nothing ace
<almoxarife> mvo: version?
<juaneldebla_> 10.04
<almoxarife> lucid, yes
<soreau> mewshi_: Why are you trying to use ati drivers?
<mewshi_> because I want compositing on my desktop?
<vivid> because he has an ati card?
<yofel> mvo: btw, do you know how update-manager handles the partner repos? does it comment it out too or update it?
<alex_mayorga> juaneldebla_: prueba #ubuntu-mx-nle yo hablo español ahí :)
<soreau> mewshi_: what's the problem then?
<juaneldebla_> ok
<mewshi_> I installed it once, it came up with a thing when I rebooted saying that the xorg.conf wasn't configured properly
<mewshi_> hang on, let me retry this
<mewshi_> how do I restart X?
<mvo> yofel: it should upgrade it
<soreau> log out
<cheche> Just curious, most problems with lucid seems to be Graphic cards right?
<yofel> mvo: k, thanks
<yofel> cheche: graphics cards and boot splash most of the time
<xXedixXx> Alright, yofel, installing wicd caused more problems, I tried to downgrade wicd and that caused a different problem.
<xXedixXx> It's a loop of stuff not working.
<cheche> yofel: thanks!
<yofel> cheche: see the known issues on the rc release page for others
<yofel> cheche: a few of those have been fixed though
<xXedixXx> Sorry, dced.
<xXedixXx> Any help?
<cheche> yofel: it just curiosity.. I have been installing systems since alpha1, and other parts of the systems have been working fine for me.
<yofel> xXedixXx: can you get us your /var/log/syslog in a pastebin after a failed connection attempt?
<xXedixXx> Erm
<nae_> Hey guys! Since I have installed Lucid today, my PC keeps freezing at the BIOS (!) screen every second or third boot. At first I didnt think  it would relate to Lucid, but after testing with Windows, LiveCDs and restarting from GRUB I have found that it seems to relate to the  shutdown process of Lucid, which seems unprobable and almost impossible to my... any suggestions?
<cjefferson> Is there any way to tell ubuntu to switch the state of a modifier. Lucid seems to have my windows key the wrong way around.
<yofel> xXedixXx: try to connect, copy the file and put it into a pastebin
<xXedixXx> Too late yofel, uninstalled wicd
<An_Ony_Moose> hah
<xXedixXx> I could try on network manager
<yofel> xXedixXx: doesn't matter, give us the NM log then
<yofel> as long as it still fails
<An_Ony_Moose> I messed everything up when upgrading to 10.04 by installing GRUB only on the partitions. I fixed it in probably the most unintelligent way: Installing the RC AGAIN on my media drive. But now it boots properly again, so I'm happy :)
<nmobix> ping ChanServ
<screen-x> which package is empathy irc support in?
<vivid> screen-x, should be installed by default
<screen-x> isn't an option in my lucid install :(
<vivid> from your contact list, Edit -> Accounts
<vivid> click add and select IRC from the dropdown box
<screen-x> yep not in that list
<crdlb> I don't have irc in that list either, and I have telepathy-idle installed
<screen-x> I have telepathy-idle installed also
<crdlb> seems the wizard is broken
<crdlb> or at least confusing
<vivid> wierd, i have it on my list, and it works but sucks compared to xchat-gnome
<vega> can anybody explain why i need to type "setxkbmap fi" after every single login to get the keyboard mapping right?
<crdlb> if you choose the second option ("Yes, I'll enter my account details now"), you can choose any protocol, but not if you choose "No, I want a new account"
<crdlb> in that case, you can only make a jabber account
<vivid> vega, add 'setxkbmap fi' to System->Preferences->Startup Applications
<crdlb> screen-x: is that the situation you're seeing?
<screen-x> vega or system > preferences > keyboard
<vega> vivid: that's a workaround.. not a fix :) besides, user entries in "startup applications" disappear from time to time (a bug also)
<vega> screen-x: it is correct in there
<vivid> ive never seen anything disappear from gnome-session
<screen-x> crdlb: nope, If I chose "no, I want a new account" I only get jabber, if I chose "yes..." then I get a longer list that doesn't include irc
<vega> screen-x: as it also is in /etc/default/console-setup (XKBLAYOUT="fi")
<crdlb> screen-x: oh, same here ...
<vivid> screen-x, check that you have telepathy-idle installed
<vega> vivid: it happens both on karmic and lucid, seemingly randomly
<nae_> anybody having any idea regarding my question?
<screen-x> wow I cant track vega and vivid in the same conversation
<vivid> vega, i use gnome-session for several things, been using ubuntu since breezy, and ive never had anything disappear from the list : (
<vega> screen-x: you need a dual core ..
<screen-x> :)
<xXedixXx> Ello
<xXedixXx> Alright..
<screen-x> vivid: yeah, I have telepathy-idle installed
<crdlb> screen-x: https://bugs.launchpad.net/empathy/+bug/433714
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 433714 in baltix "initial empathy account wizard does not offer IRC as an account" [Undecided,New]
<crdlb> it seems an intentional decision by upstream
<An_Ony_Moose> firefox won't load anymore after upgrade to lucid...
<vega> vivid: haven't been that lucky.. i start a script from there (which does run setxkbmap fi for instancec..), but it disappears from time to time.. so a _real_ fix would be kind of nice
<An_Ony_Moose> "Attempting to load the system libmoon
<An_Ony_Moose> Segmentation fault"
<xXedixXx> Yeah, it's still hopelessly trying to connect yofel.
<crdlb> screen-x: if you skip the wizard (which is not easy), you can add IRC from the regular accounts dialog
<xXedixXx> Wheres the log file again?
<An_Ony_Moose> now I would compile a debug build, but I don't want to >.>
<yofel> xXedixXx: /var/log/syslog
<screen-x> crdlb: do I have to create a fake account with another service, just so I can skip the wizard?
<yofel> An_Ony_Moose: tried to remove moonlight?
<crdlb> screen-x: yes, just type gibberish for the jabber details
<An_Ony_Moose> yofel, just trying that now :)
<crdlb> screen-x: or use a real irc client ;)
<vivid> screen-x, xchat-gnome is much better
<screen-x> ok got it now, that is serious ui fail.
<yofel> just use plain xchat
<screen-x> I'm using xchat at the mo :)
<vivid> xchat looks like crap though : p
<m0RrE> irssi <3
<yofel> < quassel :P
<m0RrE> you can't argue with this.. irssi > *
<cpbtklogic> Anyone have a problem with gdm not allowing logins anymore?
<vivid> what? nobody uses mIRC anymore?
<screen-x> I use irssi when in a terminal, but I like graphical clients for the notifications
<yofel> not quite, you can use quassel as a replacement for irssi+screen+ssh, irssi is the best cli  client out there though
<cpbtklogic> and, as a follow up, how do I disable services started with upstart from starting automatically?
<An_Ony_Moose> oh crap... is flash
 * An_Ony_Moose googles first
<urthmover> Where do I begin to figure out why "put display to sleep after x minutes" does not work?  It used to work in karmic
<yofel> cpbtklogic: completely disable: rename the config file to .conf.disable i think, only disable auto-statup: edit the start on statement in the config file
<oni_> I have a support type question
<cpbtklogic> what should I edit the 'start on' statement to yofel?
<oni_> My headphones do not work on my Dell Studio 17 laptop with the newest 10.04
<xXedixXx> Looking at it yofel?
<yofel> xXedixXx: erm, where is it?
<oni_> Anyone know how to fix it?
<xXedixXx> http://pastebin.com/CyJVLRqy
<xXedixXx> ^ yofel
<yofel> cpbtklogic:  in the /etc/init/<service>.conf edit it, commenting out the start on statement should work
<yofel> xXedixXx: thanks, looking now
<||arifaX_> anyone arround with powersaving tips for an acer 1810t 734g32n ?
<screen-x> crdlb: thanks for your help :)
 * ||arifaX_ ||arifaX
<tasslehoff> On my MacBook Pro, I have issues connecting to wireless networks. The "signal strength applet" just blinks and blinks, and it never gets any IP adress. It only worked the first time I connected. Sound like a familiar issue?
<xXedixXx> Thanks yofel :)
<yofel> xXedixXx: ok, I don't know enough about editing to understand more than that it seems to be some wpasupplicant<>driver issue, can you try to connect again, create a bug report in a terminal with 'sudo apport-cli linux' save to a file, copy the file somewhere safe, and later file the report with 'ubuntu-bug <saved_file>' once you have a network connection again?
<plasmab> probably already been logged... but the 10.4 RC installer did not recognise my existing windows partition table. I added an ext3 partition with cfdisk but alas it still thinks the disk is blank
<yofel> xXedixXx: err.. s/editing/networking/
<yofel> I'm getting tired...
<xXedixXx> What?
<xXedixXx> I don't get what you're on about, sorry.
<th1_> hi
<th1_> I have an eee 1000he with UNR and I upgraded to lucid beta a couple days ago . it works fine if I choose "gnome" session but in the default netbook session it keeps minimizing the windows I open and switch back to the application chooser
<yofel> xXedixXx: I can't help you anymore now, maybe someone else can, but for now, file a bug report on launchpad if possible so the developers know of your problem
<th1_> I tried creating a new user to see if that was some old config stuff but its the same with the new user
<oni_> Can anyone help me with my sound issue
<oni_> Dell Studio 17 laptop, no sound through headphone jack
<xXedixXx> Thank you yofel, for all your help :)
<An_Ony_Moose> hmm
<An_Ony_Moose> where'd the system tray icon for sound go?
<cpbtklogic> yofel:  "start off"  instead of "start on"  ?  It seems to work.
<vivid> oni_, if nobody replies here, you should search launchpad.net and/or google
<crdlb> An_Ony_Moose: it has been replaced by a menu in the indicator applet
<yofel> no  idea if that even exists, but why not as long as it works, upstart should only handle 'start on' 'stop on'
<An_Ony_Moose> indicator?
<oni_> vivid I tried but I only see 64bit fixes
<yofel> oni_: fixes are always for 32bit and 64bit
<yofel> oni_: if you have time to wait (a few hours usually) you can ping crimsun here, he's an audio dev, but please don't ping him and then leave half an hour later
<oni_> ok thanks, i'll ping him tomorrow morning or something then
<xXedixXx> Hmm. I've installed wpa_gui (GUI for wpa_supplicant) and I can't really do anything, so maybe my wpa_supplicant is corrupt or something..
<plasmab> anyone working on the 10.4 installer?
<duffydack> oni_,  Ive got a studio 1747 and ive never tried headphone, and you are right, its not working..
<cheche> oni_: try to get the pci device it helps
<oni_> Awesome, I'm glad it's not just me
<oni_> I'll pull the hardware from the dell website
<ballongen> hi! why is the visual effect boxes grey on 10.4 netboot?
<mdlueck> I added Lucid 20100426.1 to a WinXP machine. Grub did not list XP until I manually ran update-grub. Bug in the LiveCD version of the OS detect script perhaps? Thoughts anyone?
<SandGorgon> what is the web link for the ubuntu CD ?
<pitwalker> hi all, I'have serious networking problems; why works always in recovery mode/netroot and not in lxde and gnome???!!!
<SandGorgon> 10.04 RC ?
<plasmab> mdlueck, i think the Lucid installer has sucky support for GPT
<mdlueck> GPT?
<plasmab> guid partition tables
<switchgirl> can't use a partitioner in virtual machine 3.1.6 to install ubuntu karmic
<plasmab> the OS seems happy but the installer sucks
<mdlueck> OK, so indeed rebooting into real 10.04 is the workaround?
<Ken8521> plasmab, the installer works fine
<plasmab> Ken8521, i disagree.. it fails to find my existing partitions completely
<Ken8521> switchgirl, did you set up a virtual drive for the live cd to install to?
<Ken8521> plasmab, maybe for you, it works perfectly on 4 different systems for me
<switchgirl> yeah
<plasmab> thats nice for you.. but it doesnt for me on a vanilla windows 7 install with space left for linux
<plasmab> the livecd finds the partitions just nice.. the installer fails
<plasmab> hence the support for GPT is sucky
<vivid> the livecd installer has failed for me in the past
<vivid> i would suggest using the alternate install cd, non-fancy working installer
<mdlueck> Dualboot addling Linux got a fix in today's daily ISO, thus I specified I started with today's ISO. It was busted even last week.
<plasmab> mdlueck, new RC today? i burnt my iso yesterday planning on installing this evening
<mdlueck> plasmab: aaahhh, 20100426.1 so yes that be today's
<||arifaX> I notice very long waits between the installer steps. is that already know and on a fix plan?
<yofel> no new rc, but new daily build
<mdlueck> Be sure to pull that one if you need to add Linux in free space behind existing Win
<NetSKaVeN> yofel, bjsnider : I reported the bug to launchpad, thanks for the help   :)
<duffydack> plasmab, still got the iso ?
<plasmab> yeah.. can i rsync it?
<yofel> you can zsync it
<duffydack> plasmab, I use zsync.
<yofel> the isos and the zsync file is on
<yofel> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<mdlueck> OK, so at least dualboot works today, however Win ends up not on the menu. Anyone know if this has been reported elsewhere already?
<butze> hey - i just installed the alternate version of 32 bit ubuntu, encrypted the root and swap partition, created a boot partition but can't install grub in the master boot record - it only tells me the installation of grub failed - same with first partition and so on...
<plasmab> mdlueck, im happy to add the windows grub entry manually
<mdlueck> zsync is very slick!
<plasmab> just want to install
<mdlueck> plasmab: It use to add it automagically, so I consider it a bug
 * yofel is annoyed that zsync marks the isos with 600 permissions *-.-
<plasmab> oh i agree.. but its one i can work around
<butze> is there any known bug already in combination with grub2 and the alternate installation process?
<plasmab> looks like i downloaded ubuntu-10.04-rc-desktop-i386.iso
<Ken8521> butze, i used the alt. cd on my main PC, worked fine
<butze> Ken8521; did you encrypt any of your partitions?
<Ken8521> no
<ballongen> hi! why is the visual effect boxes grey on 10.4 netboot? is it a bug? should i report it?
<butze> Ken8521; SSD or HD?
<Ken8521> hd
<butze> encrypted ssd on my side
<yofel> ballongen: graphics card? (and do you mean netbook or netboot?)
<ballongen> multiple computers with ati, nvidia and intel. drivers activate.d netbook edition. :)
<||arifaX> so on release day I do just have to make a dist-upgrade to get final?
<plasmab> and sacrifice a chicken
<yofel> ||arifaX: just install updates however you like, dist-upgrade is the most common option
<||arifaX> yofel: thanks
<uikxx> hi
<ZykoticK9> ballongen, on my EEE 701 with UNE compiz is also greyed out :(
<ibkanat> I need a way to control my mouse for finer movements... currently it is set on slowest possible but moves way too fast.... is there somewhere else to control the mouse.... xset m 1/5 doesnt work anymore
<uikxx> any one now best way to video chat ubuntu ?
<Ken8521> uikxx, w/ a camera?
<uikxx> in skype i have mic problem ...
<uikxx> bthe built-in
<uikxx> the"
<Ken8521> well, with built in devices, its going to largely depend on what your devices are, whether the software works or not
<monkey_dust> hi, i have Ubuntu, Mint and Win7 on the same machine, this is what my grub.cfg looks like, but grub shows only ubuntu -- hints & tips anyone -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/422983/
<plasmab> can you record/use the mic in other applications?
<Niux> yes?
<ssn_> im back :) the indicator-me applet is installed in lucid, but i did remove it from the panel. now i want it back, but it is not in the settings :(
<Niux> ZykoticK9, ?
<ZykoticK9> Niux, did you try installing the nvidia driver from the nvidia site or through "Hardware Drivers" - you should ONLY be using Hardware Drivers - and the Current Nvidia is 195.36.15
<Niux> Well, both actually
<trism> ssn_: it is called indicator applet session in the add to panel dialog
<ZykoticK9> Niux, i'm affraid if you even tried the nvidia-site version that I personally can't help - but best of luck
<Niux> Hardware Drivers said "install failed see /var/log/jockeylog".. Didn't get much from that though
<ibkanat> does that driver support opencl? nvidia 195.36.15
<bjsnider> ibkanat, affirmative
<ibkanat> cool wanting to try out smallux render
<Niux> ZykoticK9, it isn't that my card isn't supported (GTS 250)?
<ibkanat> so no guru's on too fast of mouse a
<NetSKaVeN> a lot of problems with nvidia this time
<ballongen> ZykoticK9, ah i see. perhaps its turned off by dev for now
<ZykoticK9> Niux, that's certainly a possiblity - bj might know for sure actually -- but the Nvidia driver from Site is another issue entirely (not Lucid friendly)
<ZykoticK9> ballongen, sorry?
<bjsnider> Niux, it says it failed but is it working? did you reboot successfully?
<ssn_> trism: it is not there
<ZykoticK9> NetSKaVeN, actually - so long as you use Hardware Drivers (or Nouveau) Nvidia has been working very well even at the Lucid Alpha stage
<ssn_> i looked over and over again (not in german, nor english)
<ssn_> but it is installed
<Ken8521> ZykoticK9, there were some problems w/ some of them not enabling in the beta
<Niux> bjsnider, didn't reboot - it failed asmost right away.. will try to reboot
<Niux> brb
<Ken8521> ZykoticK9, that's actually one problem, i had.. it would enable, tell you to restart, then restart it would say the driver failed
<trism> ssn_: did you previously uninstall the indicator-applet-session package and then install it again? if so may need to log out/back in to see it in the dialog
<ZykoticK9> Ken8521, I'm certainly not claiming that's it's perfect ;)  Sorry to hear about your issues.
<Ken8521> eh, i got it resolved.. :)
<Ken8521> just installed the packags manually
<underdev> oh, it's 4 o clock, time to reboot due to memory leak :)
<ssn_> trism: i did not uninstall it, i logged out and in again, still not there
<NetSKaVeN> ZykoticK9: nouveau is a great project, but a lot of ppl need 3D accel today to use the modern desktop stuff
<ZykoticK9> NetSKaVeN, i'm certainly using nvidia's proprietary version here.
<Damascene> any rtl user here that can help testing audacity?
<trism> ssn_: does /usr/lib/bonobo/servers/GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet.server exist?
<Damascene> seems like there is a bug with rtl interface
<ssn_> trism:  it exists
<ssn_> please can someone tell me how to add the indicator applet
<niux> bjsnider, (after reboot) Hardware drivers still shows "a different version of this driver is in use" other than the Nvidia driver
<niux> bjsnider, can enable desktop effects now though
<trism> ssn_: makes no sense to me, it should be there, right-click/Add to Panel/Indicator Applet Session, right under Indicator Applet and above inhibit applet (in english anyway)
<ZykoticK9> niux, bet that's just an issue with jockey -- if you use "lspci -vnvn" and find the VGA section - I bet it will show "Kernel driver in use: nvidia"
<ZykoticK9> niux, or just open nvidia-settings to have a look
<niux> ZykoticK9, sure does :)
<bjsnider> niux, if you used the nvidia-installer and still got this far you beat the odds
<bjsnider> just don't do it again or you'll tempt fate
<niux> bjsnider, he, how so? Zyko said the nvidia-installer wasn't Lucid freindly but..
<bjsnider> niux, that's putting it mildly. normally if you used it you'd have to wipe & reload
<niux> I wont - so when 10.4 is out and I reinstall, I just use the Hardware Drivers and hope the same magic happens?
<niux> damn - they could put up a sign or someting
<pitwalker> How can I restore network connection indicator? finally the eth3 is configured as DHCP in /etc/network/interfaces (network manager is funny: when I switch computers -eth0>eth1>eth2 and the last name eth3 the name is the only one NIC-  I should REadd "wired connection 1")
<bjsnider> i guess you missed the stick post on nvidia's website that says use the distro packages
<pitwalker> not shown in LXDE, XFCE and GNOME
<niux> guess i did.. doh
<hector1> hi everyone
<ZykoticK9> hector1> anyone have trouble with 10.04 RC using ALC1200 for sound?
<skiwithpete> whatup
<skiwithpete> anyone wanna help me diagnose a mic problem
<hector1> hi Zykotick9
<ZykoticK9> hello hector1 - i'm affraid i'm now help with your sound issue - hope you find a solution!
<ZykoticK9> s/now/no
<hector1> lol me too :)
<mewshi_> Can someone help me get compositing working on my desktop?  I tried installing the ATI driver, but it's not "taking"
<VoJe> Hello. Does anyone know if it's possible to get anymore docklets to tocky? I would like a workspace-changer, networkapplet etc..
<pitwalker> mewshi: what is your ATI card? what is your driver? (an old legacy?)
<mewshi_> Radeon HD2600
<mewshi_> or 2600HD or whatever the model number is :P
<ZykoticK9> VoJe, oh ya - I hadn't even noticed there wasn't a workspace-changer in Docky like in gnome-do with docky theme - guess I didn't miss it much.  Hope you find a solution.
<mewshi_> And I installed the newest driver from ATI's website
<mozir> When will the memory leak be fixed, and can it cause lags in the windows management (maximize from taskbar) and general slowiness too?
<VoJe> Maybe i can do without the workspace-changer, but a network-applet would be nice..
<crdlb> VoJe: I don't think docky is intended to be used without gnome-panel
<mewshi_> So, how do I enable compositing?
<crdlb> mewshi_: well, I think the open source radeon driver can do it with your gpu
<skiwithpete> I see someone else was having sound issuew
<skiwithpete> s
<crdlb> mewshi_: if you want to use it with fglrx, you'll first need to make sure fglrx is actually working
<hector1> yesh
<skiwithpete> hector1, what's your deal?
<mewshi_> if I want to use the open source driver, I can just install xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd?
<VoJe> crdlb, høh.. Is gnome do better then?
<VoJe> or any other dock
<hector1> skiwithpete, everything seems to be working fine, i just get no sound out to my speakers
<skiwithpete> VoJe, Gnome-do is my fav
<skiwithpete> hector1, I can't get my internal mic to work
<mewshi_> crdlb, install the radeonhd driver?
<crdlb> VoJe: isn't docky part of gnome-do?
<crdlb> mewshi_: no, the radeon driver is the default driver
<ZykoticK9> crdlb, they've been separate into 2 projects
<mewshi_> So, how do I get the fglrx module working?
<crdlb> mewshi_: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mewshi_> wait... so... do I install the radeonhd driver or not? >.<
<soreau> mewshi_: not
<crdlb> I never said anything about a radeonhd driver
<mewshi_> well, then, please, tell me what to do to get fglrx working
<mewshi_> oh, wait
<mewshi_> missed that line
<mewshi_> hang on
<pitwalker> mewshi_: XOrg 6.8, 6.9, 7.0, 7.1, 7.2, 7.3 or 7.4 not 7.5
<pitwalker> https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/catalyst_102_linux.pdf
<pitwalker> https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-10-3-x86.x86_64.run
<pitwalker> still not support lucid
<mewshi_> I already have installed the driver, it just doesn't *work*
<Dink> Hello are there known issues with the 32-21 kernel not booting older dell desktops? It gets to the Starting.... screen then just sits there. 31-19 works fine.
<alex_mayorga> off-topic: what's your favorite offline rss reader?
<yofel> pitwalker: we do have an ati driver in the repository, and a few people have reported that that one works
<mewshi_> yofel, how do I install this driver/get it running?
<yofel> mewshi_: jockey usually
<zylogz80> I'm running 10.04 on a laptop with an Intel video card. Everything works great except I don't get plymouth on boot. Do I do have to do something to enable it?
<crdlb> mewshi_: you should uninstall the ati.com driver first though
<mewshi_> what's jockey?
<yofel> plymouth vanished for me too today, no idea why
<yofel> mewshi_: the 'hardware drivers' app
<mewshi_> how do I uninstall the ati.com driver?
<uffo> hello how i can read udf cd, i inserted udf dvd in drive and it shows that dvd is blank, 10,04 rc
<TommyThaGun> are there any announcements for the direction for the next 10.10?
<pitwalker> mewshi_: if you created a deb from fglrx driver uninstall is easy like: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<mewshi_> I did not.
<pitwalker> good night
<crdlb> mewshi_: try: sudo /usr/share/fglrx/ati-uninstall.sh
<mewshi_> no such directory
<charlie-tca> TommyThaGun, http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/336
<crdlb> mewshi_: maybe /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<TommyThaGun> thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> no problem
<yofel> here's a brainstorm page for kubuntu 10.10, nothing concrete yet though https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/10.10/Brainstorm
<zylogz80> should plymouth work on an Intel video card with 64bit 10.04 by default? Or do I need to configure something?
<yofel> it should work, stopped working here today though
<yofel> more like boot is so fast that it doesn't have time to load I guess
<zylogz80> yofel, I get text on boot :(
<uffo> how to read udf dvd, it shows blank but i have files on udf dvd
<zylogz80> yofel, it boots fine, just not very pretty
<yofel> zylogz80: you have splash in the kernel line? -logo is installed?
<BUGabundo> evening
<TommyThaGun> are there plans for gnome-shell to be used in 10.10? or has that been decided?
<zylogz80> yofel, I am used to RHEL based distros. Where's the equivalent of grub.conf in 10.04?
<arand> TommyThaGun: Since it's far from done I would assume not, but I guess decisions will be made at UDS
<TommyThaGun> I think the gnome team's expected release date is a month prior to meerkat
<yofel> TommyThaGun: most of that stuff will be decided on uds-m, nothing precise is known untill then
<TommyThaGun> got ya
<TommyThaGun> I'm actually using it right now, and you can tell it's lacking some things, but overall it's pretty stinkin cool
<arand> TommyThaGun: That's an initial release though, I guess one should be wary not to make a "kde4.0" again...
<zylogz80> yofel, found it. ro quiet splash.
<TommyThaGun> hmm
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I been using lucid since alpha1, but it wasn't really ready for the general public
<maxb> Sometimes I feel Ubuntu breaks more once you get to late beta than it ever does early in the cycle :-(
<arand> What I feel is sorely missing from shell is a way to view and switch running applications without having to use the corner, which I know kind of defeats the porpose of the Shell...
<zylogz80> yofel, and plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo is installed. I remember in Fedora 10 & 11 I used to have to add a param to grub.conf because it had trouble determining the proper video mode. I wonder If I have to do something like that
<TommyThaGun> like a dock
<TommyThaGun> if it had a dock it would be OSX
<arand> If there only was a nice addable applet for the now unused top panel...
<yofel> zylogz80: not if your graphics driver has KMS, and intel has
<arand> TommyThaGun: At least something similar, in my opinion, it needs it some way or another..
<TommyThaGun> It seems like their thinking is for people to use alt+tab to switch between windows
<zylogz80> yofel, yes I definitely have an Intel GPU, compositing and everything works great. I will search for bugs
<uffo> how i can read udf cd, i inserted udf dvd in drive and it shows that dvd is blank, 10,04 rc
<yofel> uffo: maybe try to mount the dvd from a terminal with -t udf ? all my iso/udf cds work fine here in Kubuntu (no idea if that has anything to do with it)
<uffo> yofel: what i paste in terminal exactly
<yofel> uffo: 'sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom/ -t udf' I think (replace sr0 with the name of your dvd device)
<bp0> the head shaking in the lock screen when you enter a wrong password is too fast now
<DASPRiD> better then head desking or head aching :)
<bp0> also it seems to get behind
<bp0> if you enter a few wrong password
<bp0> there will be a delay between the message and the shaking
<bp0> its definitely messed up
<uffo> yofel: i cannot find drive name
<synaptic> hello
<synaptic> can any one help me?
<yofel> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<synaptic> I installed dhcp3-server
<synaptic> followed the steps in the manual to configure mmy eth0 to broad cast IP to devices connected to it, and I get my Internet fromm wla0
<synaptic> but its not working
<yofel> uffo: hm, maybe run 'dmesg | grep -i cd-rom' ?
<synaptic> what does that do?
<cheche> synaptic: that anwser was for uffo
<synaptic> ok my device gets an IP
<cheche> synaptic: did you restart the process frrom the command line?
<synaptic> but when I ping that IP it does not work
<cheche> is ifconfig eth0 gettin an ip?
<cheche> is "ifconfig eth0 "gettin an ip?
<synaptic> /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart
<synaptic>  * Stopping DHCP server dhcpd3                                           [fail]
<synaptic>  * Starting DHCP server dhcpd3                                                   * check syslog for diagnostics.
<synaptic>                                                                          [fail]
<yofel> uffo: it should show something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/423025/
<uffo> yofel: mount point /media/cdrom/ does not exist - cd was sr0
<synaptic> by the way I dont have a CD-ROM drive
<yofel> ah, cdrom is a symlink to cdrom1 here
<yofel> synaptic: I'm not talking to you but uffo
<cheche> synaptic: tail /var/log/syslog
<synaptic> lol
<yofel> uffo: well, try /mnt or another empty folder
<synaptic> where would dhcp.conf be located?
<uffo> yofel: you mean: sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/mnt/ -t udf
<cheche> try /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<yofel> uffo: sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt -t udf
<cheche> synaptic: tell the error
<uffo> yofel: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0,
<uffo>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<uffo>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<uffo>        dmesg | tail  or so
<yofel> uffo: ok, then try -t auto, and run 'mount' to see as what it was mounted
<uffo> yofel: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<yofel> hm...
<uffo> yofel_ how windows can read
<uffo> yofel: does 10.04 supports udf out of box
<yofel> it sure does, I can mount a udf disk fine here
<yofel> and it works with -t udf and -t auto
<yofel> are you sure the disk isn't empty?
<uffo> yofel:  windows reads fine too, i even tried to install libudf0 and udftools but nothing
<yofel> does dmesg have any error after you try to mount it?
<z3r0-c001> #iphone
<yofel> well, I'm off to bed, gn8 folks
<c0vert> goodnight.
<uffo> yofel: i let windows to read and move files here, bye
<nmobix> heya all
<c0vert> uffo, did you  read what he said? is there anything in dmesg?
<red> how do I explicitly set a "screen name" in telepathy for MSN?
<red> I think it's using my email address as the user name at the moment (the visible name to others)
<uffo> c0vert: nothing appeared i watched log
<nmobix> guys anyone here knowledged in KMS  and suspend/resume inter-relations?
<synaptic> is there any GUI for DHCP3-SERVER?
<uffo> covert: so i assume even udftools is not needed for 10.04 that udf reading should be out of box already
<patrickd> Has anyone managed to get an LG kp500 phone working with lucid?
<nmobix> anyone with an HP dv5000 able to fix resume after suspend??
<chorse> nmobix: i am with a dv6000
<nmobix> any luck with resume after suspend?
<nmobix> what GPU do u have?
<johnjohn101> should I wait a few weeks before upgrading to 10.04 due to the memory leak?
<likemindead> Simple inquery: mouse themes won't take. Any ideas on how to remedy this? I do love comixcursors so very much. ;-)
<ZykoticK9> likemindead, does disabling compiz bring your mouse themes back?  Just something to try, not a solution I understand.
<likemindead> I'll give it a shot.
<crdlb> yeah, compiz doesn't support cursor themes last I checked
<likemindead> Ah. There you have it. :-\
<likemindead> I've been using Xubuntu and no Compiz 'til now (10.04).
<soreau> ubuntu patched ccsm at one point to have an option for cursor IIRC
<crdlb> technically, that was a patch to compiz itself
<soreau> crdlb: right, the option just appeared in ccsm
<coz_> there is on lucid ...at least this clean install...the cursor themes are not being respected so far
<likemindead> Oh well. No big deal. First problem I've encountered and I've been using 10.04 since Beta 1. :D
<atrus> likemindead: log out and log in?
<atrus> likemindead: also, does it not take everywhere? does your selected cursor show up sometimes, depending on where you put your pointer?
<likemindead> No, atrus. I've been messing with it for a couple of days. Restarting doesn't do it.
<likemindead> Actually, a random cursor does show up when on the panel(s).
<atrus> hrm. i have mouse cursor problems w/o compiz.
<coz_> likemindead,  you could try   sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme   but that didnt work here
<atrus> likemindead: ah, that sounds right.
<likemindead> Weird, eh?
<atrus> i'm stuck *on* chameleon cursor now.... hrm.
<atrus> i don't care for it :)
<BUGabundo> shipit "Current Request Details 100 Ubuntu CDs for PC"
<BUGabundo> :)
<likemindead> Jeez... #ubuntu is a chaotic mess... :-\
<coz_> likemindead,  did that command work there?
<likemindead> It did not, coz_ .
<BUGabundo> likemindead: LOL
<BUGabundo> I haven't been in there for years
<coz_> likemindead,  I guessed as much
<BUGabundo> closest thing: #ubuntu-release-party
<BUGabundo> and let me tell you,if haven't ever been in there: take a pill
<BUGabundo> take two
<BUGabundo> you need it
<ZykoticK9> BUGabundo, that just redirects to offtopic doesn't it?
<BUGabundo> right now, maybe
<BUGabundo> only works on release days
<BUGabundo> also this very own channel will be closed in a few days :(
<BUGabundo> shrug
<BUGabundo> will miss you all for a few days
<BUGabundo> until toolchain is done
<likemindead> :::sad:::
 * ZykoticK9 is going to miss this channel
<BUGabundo> the 6th
<likemindead> It's generally a lot calmer in #xubuntu too.
<crdlb> I've never understood why they insist on closing it
<coz_> beer time maybe  ?
<charlie-tca> Time to steer everybody to the right channel for support after the release
<BUGabundo> unless you never go out
<Sickki> Hello, after updating from karmic to Lucid i got "General error mounting filesystems" well i got it fixed by commenting everything on my fstab, but before upgrade my fstab was fine and it did work. Here is my fstab: http://pastebin.com/v9m6KPEx , any ideas?
<BUGabundo> but I reboot, so I always loose the # :(
<charlie-tca> Well. you know, we will come back to about 1/4 the people we have now
<mininessie> whats going on i'm confused
<crdlb> BUGabundo: it's eventually cleared even if you don't leave
<BUGabundo> is it ?
<BUGabundo> I never hang long enouth to know
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: its like 10 active users afterwards
<BUGabundo> and by A1 about 20
<charlie-tca> yeah, I know
<BUGabundo> with 100 hanged nicks :|
<charlie-tca> I suppose I will stick my head in again
<BUGabundo> "Request accepted. Please note that special requests can take up to sixteen weeks to deliver. For quicker processing, choose a standard option instead."
<BUGabundo> that was fast
<charlie-tca> It's on auto-login. It switches to #ubuntu for a few days, then comes back to #ubuntu+1
<BUGabundo> I wonder how long until the deny it :(
<BUGabundo> on the 5th, or 6th we should be back
<coz_> charlie-tca,  I thought it was like 5 days or so
<charlie-tca> it is
<coz_> oh ok :)
<andiolsi> hi, does anyone of you use mplayer with xvmc on an ati card?
<coz_> andersk,  I do not... I use gmplayer with nvidia
<coz_> andersk,  sorry
<coz_> andiolsi,  that was for you ^^
<andiolsi> its a real shame i switched to a 5870 from a gtx280 mainly for display port dx11 and now i cant use the display port, rarely play anymore and cant use acceleration. and i cant add the 280 to my 2nd pcie 16x slot because thats where my raid controller is.  poor me :(
<ZykoticK9> andiolsi, according to http://wiki.xbmc.org/?title=Hardware_Accelerated_Video_Decoding_Developement#ATI.2FAMD it's not supported on current drivers (not sure how current the site is though), good luck
<andiolsi> plus the fan of the 5870 wont shut down, its at 50+% and extremely loud
<andiolsi> ZykoticK9: :(
<andiolsi> coz_: i realized that, was busy biting myself for wasting money ;)
<coz_> andiolsi,  ok cool :)
<bp0> youtube controls are not working in amd64
<andiolsi> i cant even use vaapi because that doesnt work on 5xxx cards either
<bp0> with flash-nonfree
<ZykoticK9> bp0, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/clicking-in-flash-not-working
<andiolsi> bp0: in opera mine dont either, in firefox they do
#ubuntu+1 2010-04-27
<ZykoticK9> andiolsi, FYI the above link does NOT work on Opera
<bp0> bug 410407
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410407 in flashplugin-nonfree "Clicking on items in Flash player does nothing [READ DESCRIPTION]" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410407
<andiolsi> ZykoticK9: hmm nevermind, checked again now its working. wasnt this afternoon
<lucas-arg> bp0: use medibuntu repositories and install flashplugin 64bits, dont use flashplugin-nonfree
<bp0> the actual 64bit flash doesnt work for hulu
<bp0> for me
<ZykoticK9> lucas-arg, what is the package name for that?  from medibuntu?
<lucas-arg> ZykoticK9: just search in synaptic flash it will appear
<bp0> ZykoticK9s thing seems to be working
<bp0> thanks
<ZykoticK9> bp0, glad to help
<ZykoticK9> lucas-arg, i think your confused on how you installed 64bit flash - I don't think it was from Medibuntu
<andiolsi> bp0: thats what i did, works fine: http://andiolsi.rz.uni-lueneburg.de/flash.sh.txt
<bp0> i installed the 64bit flash from adobe, by downloading it and putting it in the plugins dir
<bp0> but it fails on hulu
<bp0> so i changed to the 32bit wrapped one
<Dr_Willis> i dont even need 64bit flash for huludesktop to work. but the web site complains.
<Brimstones> Will Lucid come with SAMBA 3.x and "passdb backend = tdbsam" enabled ?
<andiolsi> great i cant even watch hulu stuff because i am not in the us ...
<andiolsi> fix THAT on the client side ;)
<bp0> need some proxy
<DanaG> You know, if you had nspluginwrapper trying to wrap flash, and fed it the 64-bit Flash, it's no wonder it didn't work.
<pwnguin> i seem to be missing a sound gnome-panel applet
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. copying to a usb flash is REAL slow on one pc.. but real fast on a secondpc...
<ZykoticK9> pwnguin, add to panel / indicator applet - if it isn't there already
<Dr_Willis> 16MB/sec vs.. 2 :)
<ZykoticK9> pwnguin, are you seeing a mail icon?
<atrus> DanaG: why would that be a problem? it should be a great way to isolate firefox from flash crashes...
<pwnguin> ZykoticK9: no
<ZykoticK9> pwnguin, add to panel / indicator applet - if it isn't there already
<DanaG> Yeah, but nspluginwrapper expects a 32-bit Flash.
<Dr_Willis> theres work in firefox i see to sandbox the extensions even more.
<DanaG> If you want crash-isolation, us the 3.6.5pre.
<pwnguin> ZykoticK9: ah, so now i have an indicator bad and a notification area =/
<pwnguin> indicator applet
<ZykoticK9> pwnguin, yup - there is a way to remove just the mail icon if you don't use it BTW
<pwnguin> maybe i should try out a guest session and see how this is supposed to glue together
<BUGabundo> night every1. see you in a few hours
<switchgirl> what it the package effected >> iplayer starts playing and then jumps back to the beginning
<pwnguin> ZykoticK9: thanks for the tip
<ZykoticK9> pwnguin, glad to help -- if you want to remove the mail icon it's "sudo apt-get remove indicator-messages"
<pwnguin> well, maybe i'll try hooking it up to gmail or something
<bp0> why is there indicator and notification panel applets?
<bp0> why 2?
<DASPRiD> hmmm "Ubuntu is an open-source alternative to Windows and Office." <-- what OS is "Office"? :>
<ZykoticK9> pwnguin, although i didn't like it at first - i've come to find the mail icon very handy
<switchgirl> pwnguin, careful in america hooking up means somthhing different
<DanaG> "hooking it up" has no alternative meaning.
<pwnguin> switchgirl: i wasn't aware i needed to be lectured about american semantics
<DanaG> "hooking up with" a PERSON is where there's (an obvious) meaning.
<switchgirl> pwnguin, you're closking your hostname so yeah i dunno you could be british
<switchgirl> stupid brits comeing over here taking our land.....
<switchgirl> lmao
<pwnguin> #ubuntu-us-ks is a pretty big giveaway, no?
<pwnguin> anyways
<pwnguin> step two: i only skimmed the shuttleworth dictum on window decorations. any way to undo this left handed close button stuff?
<ZykoticK9> !controls | pwnguin
<ubottu> pwnguin: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<pwnguin> excellent
<pwnguin> its an interesting idea, but I really can't be having one odd man out in the synergy win-mac-ubuntu combo
<pwnguin> even my phone places close on the right
<DASPRiD> uhm, mac has it on the left as well
<DASPRiD> you should make windows having them on the left now ;)
<pwnguin> DASPRiD: heh, well, i guess thats' why its always asleep
<pepee> bug 1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<pwnguin> i never use it unless someone insists they're having a mac problem
<anony> Well that's too bad. Anyone got any good, catchy titles for a 10.04 release party? #ubuntu kicked me for asking this question, btw
<KB1JWQ> anony: I suspect it was how you asked.
<anony> Because you know, outreach is just, too offtopic.
<anony> "Lucid sex, digital violence" is one suggestion for a rel. party title. But the name implies a heavy emphasis on digital rights education, which will be a portion of the party, but i don't want to have to do a huge workshop.
<pwnguin> how about "wait wait, you can change it all back!"
<anony> Change what back? Maybe i'm not getting the humor in that one.
<pepee> "yes, we can"
<hector1> hey guys, anyone know good sound troubleshooting methods?
<anony> Sound troubleshooting, eh?
<andiolsi> do you know of any good minimalistic themes that give me a little more content for my pixels?
<anony> what's wrong with it?
<hector1> im having trouble with my HDA ATI SB ALC1200
<anony> well i dunno what that is , but it's a sound card, right?
<KB1JWQ> hector1: "Be methodical" is a good sound troubleshooting technique. :-)
<hector1> its onboard
<hector1> lol KB1JWQ
<anony> Have you.. tried different headphones, in all the ports, with the volume turned all the way up?
<pepee> hector1, what's the problem?
<hector1> si anony
<anony> Did it work before, with a diff OS?
<hector1> the sound doesnt play, it shows up fine in Sound Preferences
<DanaG> alturl?  I don't trust url-shortener services... for all I know, they could be rickrolls. =þ
<hector1> yep, 9.10 worked and 10.04 RC doesnt anymore :(
<pepee> ...tried "disable mute"?
<crimsun> hector1: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh, please
<hector1> mute nots enabled and sound is all way up, including in alsamixer
<Jordan_U> hector1: even with "alsamixer -c 0"?
<hector1> lemme try
<hector1> yep
<hector1> all raised to 100 unmuted
<anony> try aplay -v /dev/urandom
<crimsun> hector1: please use that script, or ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<deanfx> Got a quick question -- anybody care to help?
<DanaG> I wish the dang gnome volume thingy wouldn't forcibly assert the mute pin whenever volume hits zero.
<pepee> !ask | deanfx
<ubottu> deanfx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ZykoticK9> !final | deanfx
<ubottu> deanfx: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<teage> Hi, Im running lucid and i lost my default log in screen, since i installed the rt2870 driver the default log in is now a command prompt. How can i get the default back?
<crimsun> hector1: please ping me after you've provided the requested information
<pepee> teage, how did you install the driver? :S
<hector1> sure crimson
<cjae> is there a kubuntu +1
<teage> pepee, i installed it with ndiswrapper
<dean_fx> I'm sorry! I got disconnected from wireless right after I sent in my question -- didn't see anybodys response... :(
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/332081
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332081 in gnome-settings-daemon "Panel volume icon state changes to "mute" when volume reaches zero" [Low,New]
<pepee> teage, in the command prompt: sudo service gdm start
<Brimstones> cjae: kde is for loosers.
<teage> pepee , had to blacklist the default driver
<teage> gdm is allready started
<pepee> !ask | dean_fx
<ubottu> dean_fx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<teage> pepee, gdm is already started
<ZykoticK9> !final | dean_fx
<ubottu> dean_fx: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<cjae> gnome sucks a fat mono d*ck plus it ugly like red headed step child Brimstones
<teage> pepee i started gdm at command prompt with startx
<pepee> teage, ah ok
<cjae> Brimstones: jj dont want to start a flame
<teage> pepee but i would rather use the default log in instead of the commands
<pepee> but it doesn't start automatically, is that your problem?
<DanaG> cjae: watch your language there.
<DanaG> you may have starred out... but that doesn't make it "nice".
<h00k> cjae: That is not appropriate for this channel, keep it family friendly.
<teage> pepee, right, and the fact that i dont get the nifty log in screen anymore. uhhh
<pepee> teage, try reconfiguring some packages
<pepee> or reinstall them
<pepee> dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<teage> thanks i will try that pepee
<pepee> teage, no error messages while booting?
<teage> pepee, nope
<pepee> sure? can you see the kernel messages?
<Walzmyn> I ejected my SD card, now my system won't recoginize it when I put it back in (Kubuntu, fully updated)
<cjae> anyone want to answer the question, aside from not giving the person who started it reprimand
<pepee> remove "splash quiet" in grub, edit the kernel command line
<teage> pepee, the only error i had was that it could not load the new driver, i had fixed that though, it was cause i forgot to blacklist rt2500
<pepee> Walzmyn, try different USB ports
<Walzmyn> cjae: no, this +1 covers the entire Cannocal universe for beta
<Walzmyn> pepee: built in card reader
<Brimstones> cjae: Yes, kde is like mono
<pepee> Walzmyn, oh, no idea then
<Walzmyn> pepee: but.... I do have a usb card reader somewhere....
<teage> ok now will reboot and try it
<cjae> Walzmyn: thanks
<steelnwool> hi.
<steelnwool> hi, i installed 10.04 on 2 500 gig sata disks, with lvm in a raid 1 config. when i boot of the second drive,it tells me "bad pbr sig"
<greezmunkey> can someone save me som time, post the bug track url, please? tia
<h00k> !bugs | greezmunkey
<ubottu> greezmunkey: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Random832> so... my mouse pointer setting isn't being consistently used
<greezmunkey> heh, thanks h00k
<steelnwool> so, i think its a grub issues, but my grub-fu is weak.
<pepee> steelnwool, google?
<steelnwool> pepee, tried, but have some more indepth questions.
<Random832> anyone know how to even figure ou twhat's wrong there?
<steelnwool> writing a forum post now with more details.
<steelnwool> most of the references i found to my error were regarding solaris 9.... :)
<pepee> Random832, microsoft mouse?
<Walzmyn> Random832: i have that same bug
<pepee> steelnwool, http://asupergeek.blogspot.com/2007/06/bad-pbr-sig.html
<Random832> pepee: um, it's the _pointer_, what the hell does the brand of the mouse matter?
<steelnwool> pepee: that is the exact one i read :)
<pepee> first thing shown by google
<pepee> ahh hehe
<steelnwool> when 9i run grub, i get told this Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no+
<pepee> Random832, different mouse's have different problems
<pepee> and configurations...
<pepee> and hardware
<Walzmyn> pepee: well, yes then, mine's a microsoft mouse
<Random832> but the mouse pointer has nothing to do with the mouse
<Random832> it's got more to do with the video driver than the mouse
<Random832> the mouse is _moving_ just fine
<Random832> it is just a small white arrow instead of a large black/transparent/red one
<Walzmyn> pepee: but I gotta agree with Random832. If it's the same thing what happens is you move the mouse around and click, but the click dosen't register
<pepee> what about the mouse _driver_?
<Random832> the mouse driver has nothing to do with the pointer either
<Random832> all it does is control where it goes - it has nothing to do with the shape
<Random832> can someone who actually has a clue help me?
<steelnwool> Random832: best not to insult people that try tohelp.
<pepee> well, if you know how it works, ask the right people...
<greezmunkey> ?? about bug reports on launchpad...What does "triaged" mean exactly?
<Spreadsheet_> When will Lucid Lynx be released, as of CST?
<crimsun> Spreadsheet_: sometime on the 29th somewhere in the world
<Walzmyn> greezmunkey: the word itself means the process of figureing out what needs the most attention - medical term for emgergencies
<FiReSTaRT> !when
<FiReSTaRT> !isitthereyet
<greezmunkey> Walzmyn: I get that, so I guess I should have asked if there is a workaround if I see the word...thanks though :)
<pepee> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<FiReSTaRT> pepee: what's the command to notify those who ask that a little kitten gets thrown into boiling oil every time they ask? :)
<Walzmyn> greezmunkey: oh, sorry. Lots of medical ties here, and I'm always amazed at how many people don't know that word.
<FiReSTaRT> pepee: i remember something like that from the karmic launch
<greezmunkey> Walzmyn: Now that I look a bit further, it just means that it is being worked on...
<pepee> no idea
<pepee> FiReSTaRT, google? xD
<Walzmyn> FiReSTaRT: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo +1
<steelnwool> pepee http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9179173#post9179173
<greezmunkey> WHat is the consensus regarding plymouth, remove it?
<ActionParsnip> greezmunkey: i do
<FiReSTaRT> thanks Walzmyn.. looking through them :)
<Spreadsheet_> If I remember correctly it will be released when it is 29 April on this one island
<Spreadsheet_> Pitcairn?
<pepee> it's near to imposible to remove plymouth lol
<Walzmyn> what is plymouth?
<pepee> steelnwool, do you use tab to autocomplete in grub?
<greezmunkey> I know there was a lot of chatter about removing it a while back.
<Spreadsheet_> Ok, it's Baker and Howland island
<steelnwool> prprr, no.
<steelnwool> er pepee :)
<steelnwool> not used to this sun keyboard.
<pepee> hehe
<hector1> hi crimsun
<pepee> steelnwool, you can use tab in xchat, too ;)
<steelnwool> oh i know.
<steelnwool> pepee comes out pretty fast.
<steelnwool> zing.
<steelnwool> i'm also lagged, uploading oracle to a VM, killing my home connection.
<crimsun> hector1: ja?
<hector1> yep
<FiReSTaRT> looks like it was a temporary factoid.. i wonder what they'll come up with when people REALLY start being pests with "is it there yet dad" :P
<pepee> steelnwool, well, the problem is: those files don't exists :P
<crimsun> hector1: what did you ping me for? Do you have the info ready?
<pepee> try changing some things: /dev/sdb
<hector1> yes i do
<crimsun> hector1: what's the url?
<hector1> i just wanted to go through the script first before i ran it
<pepee> (hd1,1), etc...
<hector1> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=610d1074ebce342c91c0f5290280a1004e7e2167
<wastrel> imma install 10.04 on a sun workstation tomorrow
<GSF1200S> anyone know if its possible to change the sys tray applet for rhythmbox in 10.04? I realize this is a picky question, but I hate the behavior they changed it to (versus on 9.10)
<GSF1200S> I dont understand what changed- I had 0.12.8 installed on karmic and the systray applet behaves differently than 0.12.8 on lucid
<crdlb> GSF1200S: it's no longer in the "systray"
<GSF1200S> crdlb, hmmm. I should be more specific- apologies. Im running xfce, so it is for me
<GSF1200S> is it just a plugin that perhaps I can change?
<crdlb> what do you mean by "change"?
<steelnwool> pepee: that won't magically cause stage1 file to exist tho.
<steelnwool> i'm gonna install 9.10 and see what that gest me.
<Random833> how do i stop the lid closing from turning off the display?
<crdlb> GSF1200S: ubuntu patched the plugin, so it's probably not easy to revert the behavior
<Walzmyn> Random832: gnome or Kde?
<crdlb> Random832: so that you can use an external monitor?
<GSF1200S> crdlb, hmmm... ok.. I could perhaps install rhythmbox from a karmic repo that has 0.12.8.. thanks for the info- I understand why now- thanks
<pepee> steelnwool, ahh, if I were you, I'd just play with grub :)
<greezmunkey> I think I may have a problem, I ran the upgrade last night, now update manager is telling I need to do a partial upgrade. I'll admit boofing the upgrade by running it from within gnome.
<steelnwool> pepee: yeah, well, its just a testing machine at this point. so i'm gonna try the sane route before learning grub.
<underdev> playing with grub2 is playing with fire
<pepee> s/play/game/ ? english is not my native language
<underdev> you know, if you value your os install :)
<Random832> crdlb: no - turning the display off puts the video card in a messed up state where it keeps flashing until i reboot
<steelnwool> pepee - experiment.
<Random832> so i need to leave it on all the time
<steelnwool> underdev:  i don't. :) this isn't production.
<underdev> right on
<pepee> steelnwool, thanks
<Random832> why isn't there an option in power settings to do nothing when closing the lid
<steelnwool> nor would i run lucid on anything i care about.
<steelnwool> Random832: cause its a X.org thing, not a power thing.
<Random832> steelnwool: then why list it at all?
<Random832> since it _does_ have a lid clsing setting
<Random832> it just doesn't have doing nothing as an option
<pepee> underdev, I value my OS, but I love to experiment/test things
<steelnwool> Random832: i don't know the choices as to "why" :)
<underdev> pepee: me too, and have SUFFERED for it :)
<crimsun> hector1: looking now
<pepee> indeed, I formatted just 2 or 3 times since, 6.10?, don't remember
<hector1> crimsun: thanks :)
<pepee> underdev, well, 4 mobo, all with some problems, I've learned the harddest way
<crdlb> Random832: as far as gnome-power-manager is concerned "blank screen" _is_ "do nothing" (afaik)
<crimsun> hector1: does the following command give you sound?  speaker-test -c2 -l1 -twav -Dplughw:SB
<tntc> Anyone else having a fan problem on the RadeonHD 4570 where the fan kicks on and stays on because the card is getting hot?
<greezmunkey> Would someone check this error pop, is it something I need to worry about? http://imagebin.org/94575
<ChogyDan> greezmunkey: no, just do the partial
<ZykoticK9> greezmunkey, do NOT do partial upgrades!  It's not a good idea, you can use "sudo aptitiude safe-upgrade"
<ChogyDan> hehehe, nvm!
<greezmunkey> ChogyDan: ZykoticK9 I ran the 10.04 lts update last night, this is what I get when I run synaptic now, that's all.
<ZykoticK9> greezmunkey, partial upgrades can lead to removed packages and/or broken system
<greezmunkey> ZykoticK9: I bow to your ubuntu-fu...thanks :)
<ZykoticK9> greezmunkey, i've always been an apt-get man myself, until I tried a development release, now i see the need for "aptitude safe-upgrade"
<greezmunkey> ZykoticK9: Is that something I can do within gnome?
<arand> greezmunkey: run the "aptitude safe-upgrade" and then check which one's are held back...
<ZykoticK9> greezmunkey, ya just run from a terminal
<greezmunkey> arand: excellent idea
<greezmunkey> ZykoticK9: doing it now, thanks guys :)
<Laibsch> My HD is completely encrypted (used the installer for that).  grub2 does not show at startup and so I always boot into the default.  I'm not familiar with grub2 anymore and would like to know how to get the graphical chooser I remember from grub-legacy.
<arand> greezmunkey: then run an "aptitude full-upgrade" BUT DON'T apply it before you have checked thouroughly what it is trying to do, if it is removing something, be very careful and make sure the removal is appropriate
<crimsun> Laibsch: hold down Shift
<Laibsch> second question if I may: I'd like to know what bluetooth level the USB dongle I bought about half a year ago supports.  (1.2, 1.1, ...)
<Laibsch> crimsun: thanks
<Laibsch> Can I set that to show everytime?
<epimeth> aloha people
<greezmunkey> Wow, that safe-upgrade is pretty cool - ran through dependancies, and all - nice (thanks again)
<Laibsch> syslog shows "Apr 27 09:29:15 localhost kernel: [  611.124600] Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2", does that mean I have a 1.2 compliant device?
<epimeth> I upgraded from the beta earlier today and firefox is asking for authentication to localhost:55743
<epimeth> whats up with that?
<greezmunkey> I should have mentioned that my system restarted about half way through the upgrade last night!
<lufte> isitout
<ZykoticK9> !isitout
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due on 29th April. More info closer to the date.
<ChogyDan> greezmunkey: yeah.  But is your system fixed?
<greezmunkey> ChogyDan: the safe-upgrade is chugging away, ok so far :)
<greezmunkey> ChogyDan: It came up ok last night, but I could tell something wasn't quite right.
<ChogyDan> greezmunkey: ironically, if you were using the upgrade-manger to do the upgrade, then it may have been safer to do that partial upgrade  :(
<greezmunkey> ChogyDan: yikes, don't tell me that- It's ok though, if it breaks, I have a md5summed cd right here. I can reformat and be up and running again in 2 hours.
<greezmunkey> ChogyDan: my /home is on a seperate hdd
<sinistrad> I'm having a minor problem with the login screen. My mouse cursor does not appear until I actually pick a user and enter a password. After that, I only see the X cursor until gnome comes up. Any clues to help me troubleshoot this?
<ChogyDan> greezmunkey: you will be fine.  dependency issues are fairly easy to fix.  I always just do a task install of ubuntu-desktop to clean up myself.  /home of course makes it easier
<greezmunkey> ChogyDan: task install? I am not familiar wiht that phrase.
<chorse> greezmunkey: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (ubuntu-desktop is not a single package but a "task" which depends on and installs other packages)
<ChogyDan> greezmunkey: see tasksel
<greezmunkey> ChogyDan: chorse excellent info, made a note of it - thaks
<greezmunkey> as/thaks/thanks
<epimeth> I upgraded from the beta earlier today and firefox is asking for authentication to localhost:55743... whats up with that?
<greezmunkey> foomatic :) heh
<greezmunkey> whoa, things are starting to change in gnome...
<JohnFlux> greezmunkey: hmm?
<greezmunkey> JohnFlux: yeah, my FF panel icon changed to a gray square...wierd.
<RegressLess> 56 0.
<RegressLess> .
<RegressLess> -+
<Pici> I see.
<RegressLess> sorry bout that, my wife attacked my laptop with a rag
<sinistrad> lol
<KB1JWQ> RegressLess: WIFE LIKE TYPING DETECTED!
<greezmunkey> mine knows better than to point a rat tail at me :)
<sinistrad> and mine is scared of whatever might be growing on my kb
<RegressLess> my wife's the shiznit
<RegressLess> when she's happy
<sinistrad> everyone is =)
<underdev> sounds pretty universal to me re:wives
<sinistrad> I'm having a minor problem with the login screen. My mouse cursor does not appear until I actually pick a user and enter a password. After that, I only see the X cursor until gnome comes up. Any clues to help me troubleshoot this?
<revcompgeek> I am unable to enable graphics acceleration with my Radeon 9200 card, and I used to be able to
<crdlb> revcompgeek: how have you determined that you have no acceleration?
<revcompgeek> running "compiz --replace" tells me that it detected a software rasterizer, but i don't know how to make it use the graphics card
<crdlb> oh :)
<revcompgeek> Appearance prefs also tells me none :P
<Vigo> Any idea or input as to why the NetworkManager Applet says eth2 and not eth0?
<_pHI_> hmm, will ubuntu 10.04 include 2.6.32 or 2.6.33?? i'm a bit confused because this website: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/info/kernel-version-map.html lists 2.6.33-500.6 as a kernel for lucid lynx but i was convinced it would come with .32
<crdlb> revcompgeek: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sinistrad> revcompgeek, does glxinfo tell you anything?
<CarlFK> just did an install of b2.  at the end, it ejected the cd, but I think it did it before it had unmounted it, because my screen filled with "sector read error 1234..." is this a known problem?
<crdlb> _pHI_: lucid has 2.6.32
<revcompgeek> glxinfo says i have direct rendering, which i don't think it did a few days ago
<revcompgeek> pastebinning... brb
<_pHI_> crdlb: is that list only for kernels that i can get from kernel-ppa?
<rww> _pHI_: It comes with 2.6.32. I believe the 2.6.33 stuff on there might be part of the plans to optionally backport new kernels to Lucid.
<_pHI_> i.e. i would read the entry "2.6.33-500.6" as: kernel-ppa includes 2.6.33 vanilla with ubuntu patches?
<Volkodav> anybody tested TRIM performance in supported SSDs ?
<_pHI_> Volkodav: .32 doesn't do trim
<_pHI_> that's the sad part
<revcompgeek> the log doesn't seem to show anything that i notice right off
<Volkodav> I am on 34rc5
<_pHI_> was trim support ever backported into the ubuntu 10.04 .32 kernel?
<crdlb> revcompgeek: due to the aforementioned software rasterizer, direct rendering basically always says 'yes'
<ghassen_> hi there i tried to test out 10.04 on a VM , but it didn't work!!!!!!!!!
<revcompgeek> crdlb, oh, thats right... thanks
<revcompgeek> http://pastebin.com/XpPd2sL0
<Volkodav> The sad part is that does not seem to work on supported
<underdev> ghassen_: did you try the alternative version?  that's what i had to use to get it running in virtualbox
<_pHI_> Volkodav: it worked for me when i tried ubuntu 10.04 RC with the updated .33-2 kernel from kernel-ppa
<crdlb> revcompgeek: line ~710
<Volkodav> _pHI_: How did you test ?
<Volkodav> I have 33 installed as well
<mininessie> i'm surprised 10.04 isn't going to use kernel 2.6.33-2
<revcompgeek> crdlb, oh that's weird
<_pHI_> Volkodav: there was something in the forums...
<revcompgeek> agpgart needs to load first
<Volkodav> I only jump to a newer kernel for a feature or driver I may need
<revcompgeek> hmm, i remember that from before
<Volkodav> _pHI_: I did this http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-812509-highlight-ssd+trim.html
<mininessie> why is't 2.6.33 not the standard kernel for 10.04
<_pHI_> Volkodav: yea! i did this test to check for 0s
<_pHI_> and it did exactly do that for me
<_pHI_> i also had to change in /etc/fstab
<_pHI_> to boot with the TRIM parameter
<arand> mininessie: the 32 kernel is used by several other "long term" distros I think, including rhel.
<_pHI_> (discard)
<Volkodav> _pHI_: you mean the discard option on ext4 ?
<_pHI_> yes
<mininessie> arand, well what are they waiting for really
<wick94> hey guys
<wick94> i have a guestion abt the me menu
<Volkodav> What drive do you have _pHI_
<_pHI_> intel 80gb x-25
<wick94> on me menu, if u have to post a status, do u have to open up gwibber to select the accounts tht u wanna post to or can u jst clik on ur name in the panel
<ChogyDan> the 32 kernel is also a long term support kernel from the kernel folks
<Volkodav> Can you paste me the hdparm -I /dev/sdX please ?
<_pHI_> ChogyDan: is there a way to find out if trim support has been/will be backported from .33 to .32? afaik, it arrived one day after the .32 release ;P
<arand> mininessie: stability and supportability is their main concern, features are less of a concern, if there are serious bugs, report them and they should be fixed...
<_pHI_> Volkodav: i'm on a different computer now ;(
<wick94> guys, on me menu, if u have to post a status, do u have to open up gwibber to select the accounts tht u wanna post to or can u jst clik on ur name in the panel
<ChogyDan> _pHI_: I dunno.  you might be able to search the changelog
<sinistrad> Plus, they do a kernel freeze so they can stabilize everything else. Probably soon thereafter the release, I would imagine they'll have .33+ coming
<crdlb> revcompgeek: this is a shot in the dark, but run lsmod | grep edac
<Volkodav> _pHI_: what makes me believe that it has to do with the drive that in my output it came as  *	Data Set Management indeterminate TRIM supported
<revcompgeek> crdlb,
<revcompgeek> crdlb, nothing
<Volkodav> I inquired with Kingston of their definition of indeterminate
<Volkodav> _pHI_: it's good I hear that test actually works
<crdlb> revcompgeek: ok, I just recalled an old bug where an edac module would break agp
<_pHI_> Volkodav: yea, it did with the .33-2-lucid kernel but not the stock one that comes with 10.04 RC
<_pHI_> sadly
<revcompgeek> crdlb: i've been looking online, and they suggest reloading radeon with modeset=1, but when i do that the screen blacks out
<revcompgeek> crdlb: i was able to get back by switching to VT1 and back
<revcompgeek> and i noticed that agpgart-nvidia loading was one of the last messages on the VT
<revcompgeek> i think the sound card is Nvidia Nforce, so that is what it is running i think
<Volkodav> _pHI_: yes you mentioned that before - any kernel from .33 up should do it so I may as well test 34
<terabreaker> Hello! does anyone have Limewire installed on The Kubuntu LTS?
<revcompgeek> uh, is there a reason why /etc/modprobe.d/radeon-kms.conf would have "options radeon modeset=0"? shouldn't that be =1? or blank?
<crdlb> revcompgeek: KMS is enabled by default
<revcompgeek> but modeset=0 would turn that off right?
<crdlb> yes
<revcompgeek> i'm going to remove that file and try to restart,, just as a hunch
<Dr_Willis> woot - got apt-cacher-ng going. :) that will save me some time/space...
<Dr_Willis> Bye all.
<crdlb> revcompgeek: afaik, that file can only exist if you put it there
<revcompgeek> yeah i think i must have done that at some point, i kinda remember doing that
<revcompgeek> i don't quite remember why though
<MotherMGA1> hi, I've just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.4 and I have two problems:
<MotherMGA1> first, my touchpad is working, but scrolling via the side bar does not.  Any suggestions?
<B`L`U`E> i am stuck on upgrade any help ?
<revcompgeek> System -> Preferences -> Mouse -> Touchpad
<MotherMGA1> revcomgeek: yes, I'm aware of that. I checked settings and they are enabled.
<revcompgeek> you could try turning them off and on again, but that is the extent of my knowledge :P
<MotherMGA1> yeah, tried that. :/
<revcompgeek> bye
<B`L`U`E> i am stuck on upgrade any help ?
<MotherMGA1> second is: my sound does not work.  Everything looks like it works, but nothing plays.  I'm using a sony vaio E series laptop with mobility radeon HD sound
<terabreaker> Does Limewire work on 10.04?
<Walzmyn> B`L`U`E: what do you mean stuck?
<B`L`U`E> well it is installing the upgrade
<Dimmuxx> the closer to final release lucid comes the more unstable it becomes on one of my computers :/
<B`L`U`E> and is stuck on
<Dimmuxx> more or less daily freezes now and nothing useful in any logs
<B`L`U`E> Found linux something
<B`L`U`E> on terminal
<ZykoticK9> terabreaker, LireWire 5.5 is working here on Ubuntu 64bit
<B`L`U`E> preparing memtest 86 +
<B`L`U`E> 15 mins left
<B`L`U`E> have been there for a hour thought
<ChogyDan> B`L`U`E: are you able to login at all?
<terabreaker> ZykoticK9 what about on Kubuntu 10.04 32bit?
<B`L`U`E> i am in ubunto yeah
<B`L`U`E> its through update manager
<ZykoticK9> terabreaker, no idea - haven't used KDE in years
<ChogyDan> B`L`U`E: I thought you were memtesting
<terabreaker> ZykoticK9, Okay thanks =]
<greezmunkey> Safe-upgrade still working, and came across this: http://imagebin.org/94588 - I'm thinking I should keep my current config - Right now I can't think of any reason why this would be anything other than default though...
<B`L`U`E> well its memtesting thorught distribution upgrade
<binary0011> hey all!
<Walzmyn> B`L`U`E: did it get through downloading/installing and reboot the computer?
<B`L`U`E> it went through downloading
<binary0011> Just wondering what the difference is between the lucid dvd or the standard cd-rom image?
<B`L`U`E> stuck on installing
<B`L`U`E> any way i can cancel and start again ?
<binary0011> I'm sure I can just install the packages later eh
<B`L`U`E> bcuz if i restart i am sure ill have problems
<Walzmyn> B`L`U`E: if you restart you'll be stuck in command line, are you comfortable with that?
<B`L`U`E> nah
<B`L`U`E> :S
<B`L`U`E> just shifted from windows new to linux
<binary0011> I could just install the packages from the lucid DVD later eh
<Walzmyn> I had to do that for the upgrade. Other option is waiting until tomorrow, getting the release and installing from that
<B`L`U`E> any thing i can do here  ?
<Walzmyn> B`L`U`E: none that I know of, some of the wizards here might tell you different
<B`L`U`E> hmmm ;/
<Walzmyn> B`L`U`E: are you chatting from a different computer?
<B`L`U`E> no same
<Walzmyn> B`L`U`E: oh, then you've still got control of the machine?
<B`L`U`E> yah
<B`L`U`E> i do
<B`L`U`E> can i cancel this distribution upgrade and start again ?
<B`L`U`E> bcuz i cant see any cancel button on it
<Walzmyn> B`L`U`E: i wouldn't start again. just try to stop it
<B`L`U`E> well how :S
<Walzmyn> B`L`U`E: hit ctr+esc
<ChogyDan> B`L`U`E: is this from karmic to lucid?
<B`L`U`E> ubunto 9.10
<B`L`U`E> ctrl  + esc dosent work here ;/
<DanaG> B`L`U`E: holy mackerel, your nickname takes up a lot of space.  Somehow seems even wider than actually longer names.
<B`L`U`E> lol ;p
<Walzmyn> B`L`U`E: i assumn you're using Gnome? I'm a KDE man, so I'm a little out there
<B`L`U`E> yeah :S
<Walzmyn> B`L`U`E: yeah, and it's hard to type
<B`L`U`E> lol sorry :P
<chorse> irssi supports typing "blue<tab>"
<crdlb> it does?
<crdlb> oh, he already left :)
<chorse> crdlb: yes, maybe other clients do as well, i don't know
<crdlb> don't mind me; I tried after he left the channel
<greezmunkey> restart required...brb
<pepee> in xchat you can do B`<tab>
<terabreaker> Hay, can some one help me with this problem I'm having problems installing Limewire but I can't get around these dependency errors and its says there not satisfiable. And the package are "sun-java6-jre|icedtea-java7-jre|sun-java6-jdk|icedtea-java7-jdk" Does anyone else get this error?
<rww> terabreaker: Sun Java got moved to Canonical's Partner repository, you should add that and try again.
<rww> do we not have a factoid about this yet o_O
<terabreaker> OMG That worked Thank you so much Rww =D
<rww> terabreaker: glad I could help :)
<greezmunkey> would someone take a look here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/423125/ I am a little confused as to how to proceed...
<Gokul> Hi
<IdleOne> rww: submit a edit for the java factoid
<Gokul> i am unable to find md5sum of ubuntu lucid RC alternate ... I have found the hash, but with what to compare ???
<IdleOne> rww: it is still in multiverse for karmic?
<rww> IdleOne: yes
<IdleOne> rww: ok so maybe adding to instead of replacing completely
<rww> Gokul: do you mean you found the hash of the file on your computer, or the hash on the website?
<rww> IdleOne: yeah, the edit I just did should be fine
<pepee> Gokul, search for the md5sums in the website
<greezmunkey> MD5SUMS: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/MD5SUMS
<IdleOne> rww: I fail at sed. ok cool
<pepee> !sums
<pepee> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Gokul> rww, pepee https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes this page doesnt have the hash for lucid
<Gokul> rww, pepee i used a script to find md5 of the downlaoded alternate iso .. but with WHAT to compare ?
<greezmunkey> MD5SUMS: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/MD5SUMS
<rww> Gokul: see the link greezmunkey gave you
<pepee> Gokul, ↑↑↑↑
<greezmunkey> rww: I got that one here yesterday, credit where it's due...
<rww> Gokul: in general, you can find md5sums in the MD5SUMS file in the same directory you downloaded from, for any Ubuntu ISO. UbuntuHashes just collects them all together.
<Gokul> rww, thanks.
<Gokul> greezmunkey, thanks
<greezmunkey> np
<Gokul> greezmunkey, rww  md5sum matches.   i am going to do fresh install!
<Gokul> bye
<rww> o/
<rww> good luck!
<litropy> After enabling auto-login, my keyring is inaccessible. Other Lucid users have the same issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9179708&posted=1
<c0vert> crdlb, not in the compiz channels anymore?
<litropy> rebooting, will be back
<daftykins> hmm, ok i'm googling around but can't find a plain and clear method of installing the proprietary nvidia-driver under lucid in a live environment to fiddle, am i missing something?
<greezmunkey> so, it appears that the issue I posted earlier regarding evince is nothing new, :)
<kklimonda> daftykins: you can't do that - installing nvidia drivers requires restarting system and livecd doesn't save state between restarts
<daftykins> kklimonda: i was hoping i could just kill X and restart with an appropriate xorg.conf
<litropy> everything is fine now
<daftykins> i've just tried via a few methods, with "nvidia-current" installed it generated a module and what not, but said it wasn't present when i tried to "modprobe" it
<ZykoticK9> daftykins, there is also a kernel module you need to consider - thus the required reboot
<litropy> I enabled/disabled/enabled auto-login, and now I'm authing fine
<litropy> seeya peeps; thanks for all the good work
<kklimonda> daftykins: you would have to make sure that nouveau isn't loaded at boot time then
<daftykins> ZykoticK9: i've been able to do this in a live environment with karmic before, is a reboot doing something with nouveau that i'm missing out on?
<daftykins> aaah i see
<daftykins> that'll be why it errors saying 'inserting... no such device'
<ZykoticK9> daftykins, wow - i'd never thought it would be possible from a LiveCD, good to know thanks.  Hope you get it working with Lucid as well - good luck man.
<daftykins> ZykoticK9: i always used to add the nvidia vdpau PPA one of the guys in here maintains (on karmic i mean) then reinstall, stop X, run "nvidia-xconfig" to generate the xorg.conf then start X again, hey presto a working nvidia powered session would start :)
<daftykins> now it seems once again this is impossible, but that's no biggy, just less useful for testing
<daftykins> kklimonda: thanks for your assistance
<daftykins> granted i'm a newbie, but this seems like 1 step forward with nouveau and 2 back with nvidia proprietary :(
<DanaG> daftykins: if you want nouveau to not load, you can try passing nouveau.noload=1 (noload is not a valid parameter for nouveau, so nouveau will abort).
<DanaG> And from there, you should get a VESA session -- so you can install nvidia binary and zap xorg.
<daftykins> DanaG: i take it i'd need a non-standard desktop image on my flash drive to be able to modify that at boot time?
<JoeSomebody> good way to try beta is from usb stick with unetbootin? or is there a better way?
<JoeSomebody> oh, HI!
<rww> JoeSomebody: do you have an Ubuntu installation already?
<daftykins> JoeSomebody: actually we're at release candidate now
<DanaG> If you press a key during the splash screen, it'll give you the old "f6 for keyboard layout" thingy.
<JoeSomebody> i have a system with 9.10
<DanaG> Somewhere you can press f9 (I think) to set any options you want.
<JoeSomebody> i have another box to mess with
<rww> JoeSomebody: I'd try usb-creator first (System -> Administration -> Create Startup Disk or something), and unetbootin if that doesn't work.
<JoeSomebody> usb-creator? didnt know about that
<daftykins> DanaG: thanks for the tip, i'll give it a go tomorrow :)
<Zelozelos> ive been wondering-since your talkin about a usb boot, how do i get my machine to boot from usb if i dont have the option durring my bios startup (i hit f12 durring boot to manually select a boot option)
<LinuxGuy2009> I have netbook-remix on the Dell Mini and the top panel disapears randomly and windows start being drawn behind the wallpaper, but tooltips stay on top. hehe Anyone else had this? I made a bug report, just was curious.
<thiemster> Zelozelos: use PLoP Linux
<thiemster> Zelozelos: http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html
<Zelozelos> thank you thiemster
<thiemster> Zelozelos: No problem. with this method, you need to boot from the plop cd, but that only takes a few seconds. And then it is very straightforward from there
<thiemster> Zelozelos: and it works as long as the computer can at least boot from a CD, which 99% of them seem to be able to these days
<greezmunkey> Thanks to everyone that helped, other than the evince dependancy issues it looks like everything worked :)
<Zelozelos> can i use the cd on any system, what im thinking about is a "take along os"
<thiemster> Zelozelos: as far as I know, yes. Look at the website though
<greezmunkey> g'night
<Zelozelos> i will thank you again ;)
<sinistrad> I'm having a minor problem with the login screen. My mouse cursor does not appear until I actually pick a user and enter a password. After that, I only see the X cursor until gnome comes up. Any clues to help me troubleshoot this?
<JohnFlux> haha, I did:
<JohnFlux> apt-get upgrade
<JohnFlux> and it said "command-not-found"
<JohnFlux> I did a double take until I realised that that was the program is was upgrading..
<Zelozelos> sinistrad sounds like theres a program in error, try this open a terminal and type metacity --replace and see if the cursor re-appears
<ZykoticK9> JohnFlux, when you type a command in terminal that isn't installed and it suggests the packages to install - that's the command-not-found working :)
<JohnFlux> ZykoticK9: yeah, since I often ctrl+c that and so get a backtrace in command not found.. :-)D
<Salva1> hello.
<Salva1> Can I upgrade to 10.04?
<Salva1> Are the repositories with the fila packages?
<Salva1> *Final.
<Zelozelos> Salva1, heard many horror stories about upgrading ,i suggest a full install from disk
<alpharesearch_> Is it possible to enable the shutdown time in 10.04 again?
<sinistrad> Zelozelos, OK, I had to restart metacity after the upgrade, because window decorations were not there. I had to also re-install compiz as well, but that was weeks ago
<sinistrad> dangit...missed him
<trism> alpharesearch_: add the shutdown applet, it has a 60 second timer before automatically shutting down
<trism> alpharesearch_: or you can remove the indicator applet session, and it will add the shutdown menu option back to the System menu, which works the same as the applet
<sinistrad> Zelozelos, OK, I had to restart metacity after the upgrade, because window decorations were not there. I had to also re-install compiz as well, but that was weeks ago
<Zelozelos> sinistrad, do you still see the x instead of your cursor?
<pepee> Salva1, yep, you can
<Laibsch> I'd like to know what bluetooth level the USB dongle I bought about half a year ago supports.  (1.2, 1.1, ...)
<Laibsch> syslog shows "Apr 27 09:29:15 localhost kernel: [  611.124600] Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2", does that mean I have a 1.2 compliant device?
<sinistrad> Zelozelos, no, it dissappears after the desktop comes up.  Metacity isn't installed. I'm thinking something else takes care of that now
<pepee> Salva1, and nope, lucid is RC
<alpharesearch_> thanks trism, I added the applet
<Zelozelos> sinistrad, the only 2 pgs i know of is metacity and compiz, but i did hear of smthn else cant remember its name though
<Salva1> Does Lucid still has support for Firefox 3.5?
<sinistrad> I have compiz
<Salva1> *-still.
<sinistrad> Zelozelos, I have compiz on here. I guess that is supposedly taking care of whatever metacity used to
<crdlb> Salva1: you want 3.5 instead of 3.6?
<Salva1> Yes.
<Zelozelos> sinistrad, i asked about/suggested the metacity replace because thats what fixed the issue for me, then i knew it was compiz causing the issues, get the fusion icon and it will list the apps, but as far as fixing the real issue, all i did was reinstall
<Salva1> but updated via apt.
<crdlb> Salva1: my guess is that you'd have to install it manually
<Zelozelos> sinistrad, perhaps you can apt-get purge compiz or something idk
<sinistrad> Zelozelos, I'll reinstall it. Thanks.  I'm hoping it won't mess things up. Ahh, purge compiz....I'll try those things
<Zelozelos> good luck ;)
<crdlb> Salva1: what do you need it for? old extensions?
<sinistrad> Zelozelos, Thanks.  I'll see what happens
<Zelozelos> oh sinistrad btw, i ended up reinstalling ubuntu to finally fix the issue, but i didnt try the purge option
<sinistrad> OK.  I might try that after release date
<Zelozelos> when is that anyhow?
<bulltitan> i'm testing lucid lynx and the first thing i've noticed is that skype sound is crackling and pretty bad, is there a solution for this or will be?
<sinistrad> Zelozelos, 29th according to the milestone schedule
<Zelozelos> AWSOME! i cant wait
<sinistrad> Zelozelos, which the addy for that is in the topic
<Zelozelos> heh, i never even pay attention to that rofl
<bulltitan> i've read somwhere that it could be a pulse audio issue since skype was working great in previous ubuntu version
<sinistrad> Zelozelos, I didn't either until RC came out, and I found out how much they value their topic text
<bulltitan> anyone knows about my issue
<bulltitan> should i downgrade pulse audio files or so
<litropy> Hi, peeps - network manager needs to unlock the default key ring to gain access to my wireless keys. Is there a way to _safely_ enable an auto-unlock?
<Zelozelos> bulltitan, usually someone in here speaks up if they know, you can try ubuntu-offtopic
<bulltitan> ok sorry ppl from ubuntu chann told me to come here
<ZykoticK9> litropy, the safe way would be to disable auto-login --- with auto-login you'll need unsafe key storage
<Zelozelos> litropy, dont enter a password when it first asks for one, the only safty issue is when someone else is on the specific machine
<bulltitan> i'll try that chann then
<Zelozelos> bulltitan, its a safe topic here (if you're using 10.04)
<litropy> ZykoticK9: Auto-user login? As in, I have to click my name upon bootup?
<litropy> Zelozelos: Won't that deny NM access to the key it needs to access my AP?
<ZykoticK9> litropy, if you enter your name/pass at login - the keyring won't come up
<litropy> ZykoticK9: Hmm...
<litropy> ZykoticK9: I don't mind if NM has auto-access to my wireless keys. Would it create a security hole to give it auto-access with auto-login?
<Zelozelos> litropy, i think were tkin about 2 diff things, do you automatically login when you puter starts, then the keyring password box appears to let you login to the net?
<h00k> Zelozelos: ubuntu-offtopic isn't the place for support :)
<rww> Zelozelos: #ubuntu-offtopic is not a su... oh, hello h00k.
<Roasted> is the login screen actually customizable in 10 .04?
<Zelozelos> but you can get help there sometimes if no body in here knows
<h00k> rww: :)
<ZykoticK9> litropy, if you don't want to enter password - follow Zelozelos advice, delete the current keyring and when you re-add your network password leave it blank, and agree to the unsafe storage
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, no more then 9.10
<litropy> ZykoticK9: that's only unsafe storage to my network keys, correct?
<rww> Zelozelos: Regardless, it's not a support channel. Sending people there is bad form :(
<Roasted> ZykoticK9, gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh that sucks.
<ZykoticK9> litropy, not sure! I'd highly recommend a regular login - username / password only takes a moment, and you don't open yourself up to these possible security issues!
<litropy> ZykoticK9: Thank you for your help.
<bulltitan> ok the one who told me to go ask somwhere else for my skype issue please tell me at least if this info is in the forums
<ZykoticK9> litropy, "or not" in this case ;) -- glad to sorta help
<litropy> you, too, Zelozelos.
<Zelozelos> np,
<bulltitan> i remind you crackling sound in skype with ubuntu lucid
<bulltitan> or some other testing place
<Zelozelos> bulltitan, yes its is a safe topic here as long as you're using lucid, i only suggested trying there because no one here seemed to know/answer
<bulltitan> ok thanks i see, but anyone has had any pulse audio issue?
<bulltitan> weird sound, crackling sound or anything
<bulltitan> and yes im using lucid beta updated to release candidate (updated every 2 hours)
<bulltitan> maybe is the new kernel version i hope they fix this cos i really depend on skype
<Zelozelos> question about the keyring thing, if you dont put a password does it leave you vulnerable? i thought it was just to keep someone from accessing the internet/network like if you want your kiddies computer to automatically login, but not have Internet unless you want them to
<ZykoticK9> Zelozelos, it just mean your network key or password is stored in clear text somewhere on the computer
<Zelozelos> ahh i see, so someone can gain access to my wep key if they have access to the computer, but its not an open door for someone to gain access to my computer through the internet
<ZykoticK9> Zelozelos, you got it!
<Zelozelos> ZykoticK9, thakns for clearing that up for me
<DShepherd> anyone else experience regular random crashes. Not sure how to diagnose it but it seems to have some issues with plymouth. It flickers back and forth with the 'purple' screen and then some white bars... and just keeeps on doing. I have to do a hard reboot. Anyone know i can diagnose this problem?
<h00k> Interesting, I just had compositing die.
<ZykoticK9> DShepherd, you could try removing "quiet splash" from your kernel boot options and see if some text underneath give you any hints -- or possible this might correct the issue
<ZykoticK9> !final | DingGGu
<ubottu> DingGGu: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<DingGGu> ah thanks
<DingGGu> how to see my ubuntu version in console?
<ZykoticK9> DingGGu, "lsb_release -a"
<DingGGu> thanks a lot :D
<DShepherd> ZykoticK9: lynx can run without plymouth right?
<ZykoticK9> DShepherd, it can yes
<ZykoticK9> DShepherd, for a while there was a fix that involved removing plymouth - i never had too, so no personal experience
<bp0> is plymouth installed with ubuntu server?
<ZykoticK9> bp0, yes i believe so
<ZykoticK9> bp0, there was a bug about server and plymouth - so yes
<bp0> why
<bp0> strange
<Roasted> so Im trying to get FOG installed... an open source cloning solution for mass imaging systems (think norton ghost). But it requires a package listed as libmd5-perl, and on 10.04 it says it cannot find that package. I NEED this application for work. Do I have to put 9.10 back in?
<DanaG> Roasted: you can probably download just the old version of that one package.
<Roasted> DanaG, how would I do that?
<DanaG> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libmd5-perl&searchon=names&suite=karmic&section=all
<DanaG> got there from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/!
<Roasted> sorry to sound like a noob but - what do I do exactly
<DanaG> there should be links to download the i386 or x86_64 (whichever you need) version of the package.
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, you might want to try installing libio-digest-perl first and see if that works -- this is just a shot in the dark BTW
<DanaG> oh, and file a bug on that package.
<DanaG> if FOG is a package.
<Roasted> ZykoticK9, well the installer for this program Im running looks for libmd5-perl exactly
<Roasted> I was kinda hopin I wouldnt run into this
<Roasted> FOG is a tar.gz bundle.
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, from Karmic libmd5-perl - backwards-compatible wrapper for Digest::MD5
<Roasted> I just extract and run a .sh script which finishes it out
<Roasted> ZykoticK9, yeah - I'm sorry I just don't know what that means :P
<Roasted> as in what I'm supposed to do
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, try getting the Karmic package and see if it work (i'm no expert in this area)
<Roasted> ZykoticK9, okay... but how do I get the karmic package? What am I supposed to do... download it and "inject" it into the repo or what?
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, download it from http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/all/libmd5-perl/download
<demism> is there a way to convert ubuntu into debian through repos and other means?
<Roasted> ZykoticK9, bingo! thanks for that.worked nicely
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, glad you got it working!
<DingGGu> reboot
<patrick_> sinistrad, like i run update-manager -d in term?
<sinistrad> patrick_, yes
<patrick_> sinistrad, sweet thanks!
<sinistrad> of course =)
<kklimonda> patrick_: sinistrad: either update-manager -d or do-release-upgrade -d from command line. Don't use apt-get dist-upgrade nor aptitude dist-upgrade as they can't do all sanity checks update manager does
<sinistrad> good point
<sinistrad> I wasn't sure if the new ones had do-release-upgrade as I'm actually in the process of upgrading an intrepid release before EOL catches up with it
<kklimonda> sinistrad: any reason why have you stayed with intrepid for so long?
<sinistrad> I set up a machine for some friends that is running their genealogy server
<hunahpu> Lucid has no Gimp anymore?? (by default)
<cornwalldfgdfggg> hunahpu: yes, they removed it
<sinistrad> And I admin it remotely.  I don't want to shake things up any more than I must, so I just keep it running
<hunahpu> cornwalldfgdfggg: why would they do that? :0 they want more server traffic I guess...
<cornwalldfgdfggg> hunahpu: It is too confusing and advanced for basic users
<cornwalldfgdfggg> hunahpu: Most people just need to resize, crop, or red-eye removal
<hunahpu> cornwalldfgdfggg: no it isn't and you don't need to be an expert for simple task... what graphics app is included now? tuxpaint?
<sinistrad> kklimonda, so I saw that EOL was coming up, and decided I better get on it and get upgraded
<cornwalldfgdfggg> hunahpu: f-spot is linked with Eye of GNOME
<cornwalldfgdfggg> hunahpu: it is certainly too advanced for users.
<hunahpu> cornwalldfgdfggg: but f-spot is a photographs manager is not it? eog can only display images ?
<cornwalldfgdfggg> hunahpu: eog has a button with 'edit photo' labelled. It will open up f-spot into an edit mode
<hunahpu> cornwalldfgdfggg: I see... thanks for the info.
<cornwalldfgdfggg> hunahpu: a much simpler interface that will do all that most people need. If anyone needs more, they just install GIMP from the repos
<cornwalldfgdfggg> hunahpu: no prob :)
<cornwalldfgdfggg> another person probably pissed off at reasonable decisions..... >.>
<kklimonda> sinistrad: why intrepid and not hardy for server?
<cornwalldfgdfggg> kklimonda: because pulseaudio sucked so bad on Hardy! :P (complete joke)
<Blue1> I am getting a could not update iceauthority file
<sinistrad> kklimonda,  intrepid was latest, and I wasn't as smart back then (hehe)
<kklimonda> sinistrad: ah, I see :)
<sinistrad> kklimonda, plus, it worked nicely. If it isn't broke, don't fix it
<kklimonda> indeed
<jmoiron> does the 10.4 updater override the root password?
<kklimonda> jmoiron: hmm.. not that I know of
<ddecator> anyone having nautilus crash on them if they open a folder with alot in it? (such as /usr/bin)
<kklimonda> ddecator: no
<ddecator> kklimonda: odd, i wonder why it keeps crashing on me...guess i'll get a backtrace. thanks
<Blue1> have problems with iceauthority anyone help?
<pepee> bug 1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<Usagiakumu> in software center you all should separate QT apps from GTK apps
<greezmunkey> lo
<greezmunkey> I'm trying to locate a document that describes the boot process for lucid, but google is lettin' me down. Any links?
<sinistrad> greezmunkey, I may be wrong, but upstart has something to do with starting/stopping processes. I'm not sure if it handles everything from grub, though.  You might be able to google upstart with your query to narrow things down
<greezmunkey> sinistrad: I'll try that...thx
<sinistrad> greezmunkey, np. If I'm wrong, hopefully someone will catch it =)
<greezmunkey> sinistrad: nice article: http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/125977
<greezmunkey> sinistrad: thanks
<sinistrad> greezmunkey, of course =)
<bp0> why does hulu desktop play ugly betty every time at startup
<bp0> christ
<bp0> where is the fix for that
<DShepherd> i like the subcategories in the software center
<DShepherd> very useful
<poutine> I dislike it, I think it should be organized by flavor instead
<DShepherd> anyone find the software center responsiveness slow though?
<DShepherd> poutine: flavour?
<poutine> DShepherd, non-americans don't know how to speak english, or spell
<poutine> especially the english
<DShepherd> poutine: hehe. i was really asking what you meant when you said 'flavour'
<poutine> I never said such a silly thing
<poutine> flavor has no 'u' in it stateside
<pepee> america is a continent
<poutine> canada is a hat
<pepee> I think you are referring to USA?
<poutine> mexico is a beard
<poutine> for the great USA
<pepee> heh, america...
 * DShepherd rolls eyes
<pepee> search for "america" in the map
<Usagiakumu> man so much love has gone into 10.04
<poutine> places like jamaica are crabs that have fallen off the beard
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<poutine> I am banned from there
<pepee> I know why...
<Usagiakumu> I love literally everything about 10.04
<poutine> * Cannot join #ubuntu-offtopic (You are banned).
<bazhang> poutine, does not matter. this is not the chat channel
<poutine> well where do I take ot stuff?
<DanaG> randomly, I thought of headcrabs.
<poutine> I am given no alternatives
<DanaG> oh, go in #ubuntu-ops and ask about #ubuntu-offtopic?
<poutine> that is an inefficient process, is there anything automated?
<DShepherd> anyways, i off to see the wizard
<DShepherd> bye
<Usagiakumu> poutine, ##club-ubuntu
<poutine> sweet, a club, I will finally belong, thanks
<Usagiakumu> no you wont belong
<Usagiakumu> lol
<Usagiakumu> if your a tard ull be banned and laughed out of there too
<bazhang> Usagiakumu, please don't advertise here
<Usagiakumu> lol
<Usagiakumu> he asked a question I answered it
<poutine> Usagiakumu, you're
<poutine> not "your"
<poutine> and "ull" is unacceptable
<poutine> you saved 3 keystrokes, and in the process made yourself look like a child
<Usagiakumu> you need to learn how to put your sentences in one line and please dont use the enter key as the comma key
<nullkuhl_> hello i have a problem with my pointing device, its a laptop clickpad, currently i have no right or left clicks working nor 2 finger scrolling, plz help..
<[31d1]> ##ubuntu+strobe-light
<nullkuhl_> ?
<nullkuhl_> hello i have a problem with my pointing device, its a laptop clickpad, currently i have no right or left clicks working nor 2 finger scrolling, plz help..
<alkisg> In virtualbox-ose, I'm getting: Failed to open/create the internal network 'HostInterfaceNetworking-wlan0' (you might need to modprobe vboxnetflt to make it accessible) (VERR_SUPDRV_COMPONENT_NOT_FOUND).
<alkisg> `sudo modprobe vboxnetflt` gives me:
<alkisg> FATAL: Error inserting vboxnetflt (/lib/modules/2.6.32-21-generic-pae/updates/dkms/vboxnetflt.ko): Invalid module format
<alkisg> And finally, with `sudo insmod vboxnetflt` I get it working. Anyone else having this? Is it a known problem?
<yukiseaside> when
<bazhang> yukiseaside, when what
<underdev> anyone noticing inexplicable cpu spikes w/ lucid?
<underdev> my 'puter system speaker has been going off intermittantly, couldn't figure out what it was.  Then i noticed while idling lucid was pinning my 3.2 quadcore
<underdev> what the heck could be demanding that kind of processing power while idling?
<crow> why my second harddriver is also recognized as /dev/sg1 using "hddtemp /dev/s*1"
<Fullmoon> Is apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get distupgrade the way to update from the beta to RC?
<iconmefisto> it's dist-upgrade
<iconmefisto> and you can skip the apt-get upgrade if you do dist-upgrade
<Fullmoon> Ah, good to know, thanks!
<thecookie> Any news on sound fixes?
<koshari> how many packages are close to realease atm?
<kklimonda> koshari: all packages are close to release atm if by "close" you mean "they are not going to change drastically in the next 72 hours"
<koshari> just wondering if i should do an update on my nettop, its beta2 and will need a lot of packages, if the fast updates push has sowed a bit i will do so.
<red2kic> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<red2kic> Meh. That's not it.
<red2kic> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<araujo> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Noble> The installer seems to be caught in an infinite loop when loading the kerlen from the USB key.
<moomoo83> <-- has had issues installing from usb key too at times
<Noble> Solutions?
<vega> i installed from key a few days ago, went ok
<Ken8521> strange i've never had a prob installing from usb
<Noble> Might be hardware-related then.
<moomoo83> if you use usb-creator in ubuntu, make sure the source is an .iso and not a cdrom
<Noble> The USB kernel image takes some time to load, but this just goes on for 10+ minutes.
<moomoo83> and, try rebooting.. that has helped for me..
<Noble> Did, several times :/
<araujo> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<Ken8521> moomoo83, well, i never use the Ubuntu tool, I always use unetbootin
<Noble> I'm not a fan of dist-upgrade.
<BUGabundo_remote> Drop your fears and wave guud morning to the World! \m/
<Ken8521> i'm not a fan of "upgrading" any OS...
<moomoo83> and i have never used unetbootin lol
<moomoo83> me either ken
<Ken8521> moomoo83, well maybe thats the reason you've had problems.. :)
<Noble> Is unetbootin in the repos?
<Noble> apparently.
<BUGabundo_remote> Noble: yes
<Ken8521> Noble, i don't know.. i download the .deb from their homepage
<moomoo83> i doubt it.. the alpha and beta 10.04 cds caused me a lot of problems
<Noble> Ill try the daily build and unetbootin then.
<Ken8521> Noble, the one thing i've found w/ using Unetbootin under Ubuntu, is make sure the thumb drive, is a Linux filesystem(ext3, ext4, etc..) and not fat32....
<moomoo83> *tired*
<Noble> i see.
<Ken8521> Noble, beyond that, its simple.. you can have unetbootin download an iso(probably won't work for a RC) or download an ISO of your choice, and use Unetbootin to install it.. that's what I always do
<Noble> This is going to be installed on my work computer, so I'm wondering if I'm just gonna install Slack or Debian. But 10.04  LTS seems like a good option as well.
<BUGabundo_remote> Noble: and the gang: if you have enough bandwith
<BUGabundo_remote> take a look at netboot.me or boot.kernel.org
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm love with those
<moomoo83> noble.. what os are you using at the moment ?
<Noble> moomoo83: on this computer? Or in general?
<moomoo83> on *that* comp..
<Noble> Xubuntu 9.10
<moomoo83> and youve tried unsuccessfully with the usb-creator-gtk package?
<Noble> That is correct.
<Noble> I cant seem to find .img of 10.04 so I cant dd it.
<BUGabundo_remote> there's none
<Noble> Is there a reason for that?
<moomoo83> two things: get the right .iso of 10.04... assuming your using the desktop iso..
<Noble> And secondly?
<moomoo83> and.. try installing gnome-disk-utility and formatting your usb drive with FAT before using the usb-creator tool
<moomoo83> i wasn't able to format the usb drive with the usb-creator tool for whatever reason.. it just wouldn't let me.. had to use the disk management tool in gnome..
<moomoo83> (palimpsest)
<moomoo83> but after that it worked fine
<Noble> Oh, I used cfdisk.
<moomoo83> try sudo apt-get install gnome-disk-utility in a terminal
<Noble> unetbootin chewing on the disk now.
<moomoo83> were you able to get the 10.04 iso with unetbootin ?
<done> After update to Lucid my sound is gone.
<Noble> moomoo83: No, I D/L the daily build iso
<Noble> brb,r eboot
<moomoo83> done, is your audio device showing up in the hardware ?
<done> moomoo83, Hardware ..? do you mean jockey?
<moomoo83> no, in system > preferences > sound .. click the hardware tab
<moomoo83> should be there ??
<done> Its not shown in Hardware driver . Its a acer notebook with driver ->nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller
<moomoo83> ha, same as me
<moomoo83> except dell..
<moomoo83> but all nvidia
<done> Same problem?
<moomoo83> no i have sound, but i did a fresh install of 10.04
<moomoo83> so it's not showing up in the sound options hardware tab ?
<SuN__> now reiinstall  linux-headers from live cd to my os ubuntu 10.04 rc1
<done> I have the german version, therefore there are different names.. searching
<SuN__> help !
<moomoo83> or, you can type aplay -l in a terminal
<moomoo83> that will tell you if your hardware is discovered
<SuN__> now fix reiinstall  linux-headers from live cd to my os ubuntu 10.04 rc1
<done> moomoo83, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/206610/
<moomoo83> ok done
<moomoo83> that looks ok
<done> ok
<moomoo83> click on the speaker in the notification area, and click on sound preferneces
<moomoo83> preferences
<phimic> hi all
<phimic> where can i find libcrypt-dev for 10.4 ?
<done> moomoo83, There is no Speaker Icon there
<eremite> done: add the notification applet to your panel so you can see the sound icon.
<done> moomoo83, The Wireless icon is there.. and so on.
<SuN__> I can not log gives me a black screen and reboot ... how to help me reinstall
<Noble> Meh, did not work. Still ends in infinity loop when loading the kernel.
<Noble> I can access the ttys though
<Ken8521> Noble, wonder if there's somethign wrong w/ the ISO you downlodaed
<moomoo83> hmm wierd noble
<moomoo83> sounds like a hardware issue though
<done> eremite, your right now its there..
<Ken8521> ya
<Noble> I've tried several .isos
<Noble> I belive its a hardware issue.
<Noble> Maybe I should report it as a bug.
<Ken8521> i take it 9.10 never caused these issues?
<done> No turned the volume to maximum .. can hear only a little little noise of the sound.. its there.. but terrible quiet
<Noble> Ken8521: Correct.
<Ken8521> hmm
<moomoo83> done, type alsamixer in to a terminal and try to turn up all the channels.. especially PCM
<moomoo83> once that happened to me, the pcm was turned down low somehow.. that's all i needed to do
<SuN__> help me !!!!!1
<SuN__> I can not log gives me a black screen and reboot ... how to help me reinstall
<eremite> SuN__: burn a cd or DVD or use UNetBootin
<SuN__> cd
<eremite> Oh wait, UNetbootin will not work for you
<SuN__> now ?
<eremite> SuN__: just reinstall using teh CD.  Just put the CD in and reboot, and install
<eremite> Very easy to do.
<moomoo83> ken, have you tried formatting your usb key with gnome-disk-utility yet ?
<SuN__> eremite, 9.04 then upgrade it gives me 10.04, and black Eckart and restart and recovery in the same job from CD how can I fix this problem is there a way default KDE and Ubuntu and lubuntu ....
<SuN__> 9.04 then upgrade it gives me 10.04, and a black screen and restart and recovery in the same job from CD how can I fix this problem is there a way default KDE and Ubuntu and lubuntu ..
<Orias_Korva> hello, can somebody tell me how to install 2.6.33 kernel(x86_64)?
<G_A_C> there's a mainline kernel page on the ubuntu wiki, you should probably start there
<Orias_Korva> I addede ppa:ppa-kernel/ppa but no 2.6.33 appeared, let me see the wiki, thanks
<G_A_C> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/MainlineBuilds
<Orias_Korva> what is the difference between the vanilla kernel from Linus and intel-drm kernels?
<moomoo83> i think vanilla kernels are usually for amd
<moomoo83> orias_korva: http://software.itags.org/debian/76418/
<Orias_Korva> moomoo83: thanks
<jve> Hi, I'm running lucid on a headless pc with no bios battery and every time i boot i need to set the time in bios to get ubuntu booting. Is it possible to disable the filesystem date check so that i can boot into ubuntu without any user interaction?
<BUGabundo_remote> jve: is it even advisalbe?
<joaopinto> good morning Vietnam
<Orias_Korva> jve: is it no t possible to get time via ntp before mounting the filesystem?
<jve> the server is not connected to the internet i will no be
<Orias_Korva> AFAIK, mount command checks the filesystem date
<Orias_Korva> oh, ok
<jve> and will not be
<joaopinto> are you talking about mounting filesystems with a broken clock ?
<jve> yes
<joaopinto> there is a bug open for that
<done> moomoo83, Still no Audio.. in alsamixer volume all maximized. if I press F6 (shows hardware) there I can choose Intel and Nvidia. i took nvidia -> this device dont have any sliders.
<joaopinto> no planned fix the last time I have checked
<jve> and i can't disable the filesystem check?
<joaopinto> you can't
<kklimonda> or you could just replace the battery? ;)
<moomoo83> done, when click on the speaker in the notification area.. then click on the output tab and try choosing the other option and see if you have sound then
<joaopinto> because that's designed to prevent FS corruption
<jve> ok, thanks. Unfortunately i cant't replace the battery
<joaopinto> jve, https://launchpad.net/bugs/563618
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 563618 in initramfs-tools "Ignoring a broken clock results in infinite reboots; not ignoring results in fsck failure; no solution to this problem" [High,Fix released]
<joaopinto> hum I wonder about the fix released
<switchgirl> how to ban all double click ip addresses from my network permanently? without bricking my connection or banning myself from sites/ stoping sites loading (i dont want to ban myself
<done> moomoo83, There ist only one point -> Internal Audio Digital Stere (IEC958) Stereo.. nothin more
<moomoo83> hmmm
<joaopinto> jve, check the bug report, there is a workaround, an option to force the filesystem timestamp to be ignored
<moomoo83> i can't really think of anything else, done, sorry
<jve> joaopinto: i'm reading it now. Thanks
<done> moomoo83, Ok. you told me you have the same hardware. please take a look in your output.. what is in there?
<moomoo83> shows up as internal audio analog stereo
<moomoo83> and the card comes up as NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC888 Analog [ALC888 Analog]
<moomoo83> do you have pulseaudio installed done?
<jve> joaopinto: When it says fix released is it already pushed to the build in the repositories?
<done> moomoo83, till now I didnt installed anything manually
<red2kic> jve: Not likely. It'll be in next version.
<joaopinto> jve, yes, fix released means published to the repositories
<done> moomoo83, pulseaudio is installed
<moomoo83> can you open up a terminal and type pulseaudio --version
<moomoo83> paste the output
<moomoo83> pulseaudio-equalizer
<moomoo83> oops wrong win..
<done> pulseaudio 0.9.21-63-gd3efa-dirty
<sten2> ! blender
<ubottu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<moomoo83> hrmm, seems okay done... same as mine
<moomoo83> have you tried using different applications for audio output ??
<done> moomoo83, If you starte alsamixer and press f6 are there 2 shown?
<done> moomoo83, Yes, vlc Player, mplayer, rythmbox
<moomoo83> hmm
<moomoo83> k in alsamixer
<moomoo83> i have only one device when i press F6
<moomoo83> 0 HDA NVidia
<moomoo83> what do you get ?
<molecule_> eremite, 9.04 then upgrade it gives me 10.04, and black Eckart and restart and recovery in the same job from CD how can I fix this problem is there a way default KDE and Ubuntu and lubuntu ....
<done> moomoo83, im getting 2 -> 0 HDA Intel , 1 HDA Nvidia
<moomoo83> try selecting either of them and trying sound, also make sure all the sliders are up, ie. master, pcm
<done> moomoo83, i can only choose Intel.. to see any sliders.. if Im choosing Nvidia there comes a message.. device has no sliders to choose.(self translated)
<moomoo83> hmm
<done> moomoo83, The strange thing is.. a can here a little noise of music coming out of the Notebook.. strange
<moomoo83> in alsamixer, press F2, then select /proc/asound/version and tell me what shows up
<moomoo83> yeah that is strange.. i've had that problem in the past, with 9.10 kubuntu.. low volume..
<moomoo83> i can't seem to remember what i did.. i think if i remember correctly, it was after an upgrade, and i was having other problems that i couldn't resolve, so i just did a fresh 9.10 install from CD
<done> What the fu**.. Audio is back.
<moomoo83> yay problem fixed :)
<moomoo83> it's magic :)
<done> there is a other Programm to change devides.. there stood digital output.. I changed.. still no noise.. startet alsamixer change volume.. there it is.
<moomoo83> well thats great
<done> moomoo83, Thanks a lot. Thought its would be a long turn.:)
<moomoo83> glad you got it worked out :)
<done> One problem is left. If i tune to console by pressing Strg+Alt+F1 .. I see strange colored things. STRG+ALT+F7 brings desktop back in the normal way
<moomoo83> try another console, like strg+alt+f2, f3, f4 etc
<done> moomoo83, Its the same.. the colors are little different
<moomoo83> hmm that is strange
<done> moomoo83, on karmic it was more problematic. Had to boot, because the hole screen was splittet in many lines. Its a nvidia probleme.. Geforce G210;
<done> Geforce G210M (mobile)
<mortal> this is  weird, I upgraded to the latest lucid and for some reason I have to skip mounting my /home and /tmp for it to boot
<moomoo83> ahh i see
<mortal> otherwise it complains something about plymouth and says root password or ctrl-d
<moomoo83> have you installed the nvidia restricted drivers ?
<done> moomoo83, nvidia-current -> think its 195 ?
<moomoo83> yes okay
<moomoo83> me too
<done> same graphic card .. no?
<moomoo83> nope mine is nforce 6 series
<done>  moomoo83, if i choose nvidia in jockey.. a error apears
<moomoo83> geforce 6150se actually
<moomoo83> what error?
<done> Installation fault. take a look at /var/log/jockey.log. but there are thousends of messages in there
<moomoo83> hmm, strange.. so you can't install the nvidia drivers ??
<done> moomoo83, the nvidia-current is showing green as installed. so thought try the nvidia driver that second choice
<Vigo> How do I select or deselect KDE packages from Software Center or Synaptic? And or how do I omit blobs (temporarily) from showing up in the repositories?
<joaopinto> Vigo, there is no filter for "KDE" packages
<joaopinto> as for blogs, there is no such filter either
<Maakuth> on lucid with latest upgrades, dell latitude d505 hangs completely presumably during x11 startup. it's fine with 2.6.32-20-generic kernel, but this happens with the latest 2.6.32-21-generic
<Vigo> joanpinto: Thank you.
<joaopinto> ops, blobs
<joaopinto> Maakuth, can you boot with rescue mode ?
<Maakuth> joaopinto, i haven't tried that. i'm now running with the -20 kernel
<joaopinto> just to make sure it's related to xorg/gdm
<joaopinto> and not the kernel/boot per si
<Maakuth> let's see
<joaopinto> you can start gdm from there, to see if it hangs
<joaopinto> "start gdm"
<joaopinto> from the recovery shell
<Maakuth> alright, it's now booting to recovery mode
<vistakiller1> still plymouth problem and suspend, hibernate dont work
<Maakuth> yep, it's gdm/xorg
<Maakuth> got the shell fine, "start gdm" hung it completely. doesn't react to ctrl-alt-del or capslock
<joaopinto> Maakuth, ubuntu-bug xorg
<Maakuth> okay
<joaopinto> well, after booting with the old kernel
<joaopinto> imeediatly after hanging, since that is likely to get your previous log files
<Maakuth> i'll do that
<joaopinto> and now that I think I am not sure the bug should be reported at xorg or kernel
<joaopinto> because xorg starts fine with a previous kernel
<Maakuth> yeah, hmm. maybe i'll file it against kernel then
<joaopinto> ubuntu-bug linux (for kernel)
<vistakiller1> anyone else have problem with suspend?
<DASPRiD> yes, because i have my swap encrypted
<DASPRiD> ;)
<Maakuth> oh man, bug reporting timed out in launchpad, and browser's back button threw my raport away. damnit
<eremite> Maakuth: always use a text editor when writing text that is destined for a browser.  Copy and paste.  I learned that lesson back in the early YouTube days when everything was broken.
<Maakuth> eremite, yeah, probably a good advice
<bastilian> I'm currently instaling Ubuntu 10.04 RC on my macbook and the screen turned black right after the finishing the installation setup. is this normal?
<duffydack> Just booted up first time today, dont remember seeing it before but I got The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_IndicatorApplet". and asked if I wanted to delete it or not.   I rebooted and was fine.
<Remmaze> any good or bad feedback for Ubuntu 10.04 on Lenovo X100e.....??
<joaopinto> bastilian, that is not normal
<joaopinto> Remmaze, is very unlikely that you find someone here with a particular laptop model :P
<KnowledgeLeech> Is kdevelop not available in Lucid?
<Maakuth> so, lucid kernel bugs are regression-potential as it's not yet a stable release?
<rww> KnowledgeLeech: doesn't look like it
<joaopinto> Maakuth, everything in lucid regression-potential until is widely deployed
<squiddy> hi, anyone using nokia wireless headset BH 503 with lucid ? i cant pair the device on my machine
<joaopinto> but from a regular development perspective it's stable
<joaopinto> finall will be out in a few days, hopefully there will be no major fixes before final
<rww> KnowledgeLeech: was deleted from lucid in February with the reason "not going to be stable by release"
<KnowledgeLeech> thanks rww
<ROBOd> i just downloaded the livecd of ubuntu 10.04 lts and it directly boots into gnome
<ROBOd> i don't see how i can start memtest
<joaopinto> ROBOd, now you need to press SHIFT
<ROBOd> i want to do a memtest for my system
<joaopinto> while booting, to get the grub menu
<ROBOd> aha
<joaopinto> it's hidden by default :)
<ROBOd> joaopinto: thanks. it works ;)
<alvin> Was there an issue with X.org that made Lucid slower over time?
<joaopinto> alvin, there was a mem leak yes
<alvin> Is it still there?
<joaopinto> I think it was fixed, anyway it only affected certain drivers
<alvin> My Kubuntu is slowing down. It's not that bad, but noticeable and I have still half of my RAM left
<alvin> ah, ok
<alvin> In that case, it's probably something else
<joaopinto> most probably, yes
<alvin> Switching tabs in Konqueror or switching workspaces takes a few seconds now
<gnomefreak> 88% CPU for Xorg is a good indicater it is not fixed yet
<gnomefreak> it is not steady but it should never get that high
<alvin> No, it's between 6% and 30% here.
<gnomefreak> it is ranging here
<DASPRiD> which kernel does lucid have right now? .32 or .33?
<gnomefreak> 2.3 atm
<gnomefreak> 32
<DASPRiD> hm, sad :(
<gnomefreak> DASPRiD: we cherry picked a few parts but we will not get above 32
<squiddy> need help with pairing nokia wireless headphone bh-503 with lucid, please
<yukiseaside> wheres the bot?
<gnomefreak> 33== unstable as i recall
<gnomefreak> yukiseaside: hes here
<DASPRiD> gnomefreak, 33 has support for k10temp built-in, that is the part i'll miss
<gnomefreak> DASPRiD: it is possible we added that to 32 as we did for a few things. unstable kernel+LTS= very bad idea
<DASPRiD> hm true
<DASPRiD> gnomefreak, btw, ubuntu should really think about a rolling-repository for desktop applications like thunderbird, firefox, open office and so on, those are applications users usually want to be up-to-date ;)
<nomad111> hi i'm using 10.04 rc, it does not seem to pick up when i insert a dvd, what could be the problem?
<ubiquitous1980> anyone familiar with zotero?
<nomad111> there is nothing in /cdrom
<gnomefreak> DASPRiD: the mozillateam has unstable and stable for most packages we have
<DASPRiD> gnomefreak, i know the daily repos, but that one is unbranded
<gnomefreak> DASPRiD: re read what i said :)
<DASPRiD> hm, re-phrase please :)
<gnomefreak> we can not use officail branding on un released versions(it breaks MLP) as i said above we have a stable repo as well
<DASPRiD> hm i dont really see the problem with it (MLP =)
<gnomefreak> DASPRiD: re it closely or join #firefox in irc.mozilla.com and feel free to ask
<gnomefreak> read it
<huang> hi, my laptop takes a long time to resume from suspend, most of the time is used to wake the battery,    PM: resume of drv:battery dev:PNP0C0A:00 complete after 59352.076 msecs
<gnomefreak> DASPRiD: im thinking it was MPL at least at one time it was. but either way Mozilla will not let us use official branding for un-released versions
<DASPRiD> but what do you mean by un-released versions? when mozilla releases 3.6, is it still un-released for us then?
<gnomefreak> the daily has pre released versions
<gnomefreak> 3.6.5~hg20100427r34130+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1 3.6.5 is not yet stable
<switchgirl> how does this work? --- google.com ping statistics --- 900 packets transmitted, 897 received, 0% packet loss, time 900017ms  rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 42.818/52.616/457.203/17.515 ms
<switchgirl> 0% packetloss but 2 missing
<jonathaN> switchgirl: it's less than 0.5% so gets rounded down to 0%
<switchgirl> ok
<gnomefreak> DASPRiD: pleae lets move the Mozilla talk to #ubuntu-mozillateam so i can keep my eye on one channel, i am doing alot of things at once right now
<switchgirl> thanks
<switchgirl> :)
<DASPRiD> gnomefreak, sure, thanks ;)
<gnomefreak> np
<remoteCTRL> can it be that lucid does have no netbook edition???
<switchgirl> jonathaN, 9 packets transmitted, 9 received, 0% packet loss, time 65353ms << i have a random connection
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, it does have a netbook edition
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: hey there dude, long time no see:) well i am currently upgrading a netbook (asus 1101ha) in expectation of a working graphics driver then and the routine told me amongst others that the package ubuntu-netbook-edition's support has expired.
<remoteCTRL> so has there be a namechange or due to what circumstance is this?
<remoteCTRL> sry, meant ubuntu-netbook-remix
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, when you say 'the routine' what do you mean? there is a UNE on the downloads page
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: i mean update-manager -d
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, it has been renamed UNE
 * switchgirl fires up her DJ to remix ubuntu for the netbook :P
<bazhang> !une
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<switchgirl> lol
<rww> remoteCTRL: the metapackage for the netbook version is now ubuntu-netbook, not ubuntu-netbook-remix, I believe.
<remoteCTRL> switchgirl: go ahead, you got  about 5 minutes*g*
<rww> !info ubuntu-netbook lucid
<ubottu> ubuntu-netbook (source: netbook-meta): The Ubuntu Netbook system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.020 (lucid), package size 32 kB, installed size 60 kB
<remoteCTRL> aaaah i see:)
<remoteCTRL> so no worries there
<remoteCTRL> approximately *g*
<rww> nope. you can safely remove the old metapackage after upgrading
<remoteCTRL> wonderful!
<remoteCTRL> thanks guys!:)
 * leagris is away: Occupée
<iiie>  uite pb  the installer encountere an  unrecoverable error A desktop session will now be run so that may investigate the problem or try installing again,hople to 29 don't have agin this pb
<bazhang> iiie, what is 'uite pb'
<iiie>  pb  the installer encountere an  unrecoverable error A desktop session will now be run so that may investigate the problem or try installing again
<iiie> this a big pb
<crow> is it normal that harddrive is also show when using hddtemp as sg1 device? http://paste.debian.net/70828/
<iiie> pb is my pc? or ubuntu?
<bazhang> iiie, please use complete sentences/words; no idea what you are saying
<iiie> The problem is my computer, or Ubuntu?
<bazhang> iiie, you need to give more details: what were you trying to do
<iiie> I wanted to install it in computer but he could not have
<iiie> I got that error
<bazhang> iiie, did you md5 the iso? burn at low speed and do the disk integrity check?
<bazhang> !md5 | iiie
<ubottu> iiie: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<iiie> don't have windows
<bazhang> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM  <--- iiie
<cousteau> where were those boot-time stats? want to see if ubuntu has reached the 10 seconds target
<bazhang> iiie, sounds like a corrupt iso, or a bad burn
<ubiquitous1980> does anyone have zotero running on lucid?
<iiie> i I give up, wait until April 29
<cousteau> iiie: what OS/distro are you running?
<iiie> 9.10
<iiie> today 9.10
<iiie> last day mandriva kde 2010
<ubottu> Error: KDE bug 2010 could not be found
<cousteau> ok. Assuming your burned Lucid cd is in /dev/scd0, then you may run `md5sum /dev/sr0`
<cousteau> after a while, you'll get the disk md5. Check if it's the right one, otherwise check the .iso md5sum the same way (md5sum name_of_the_image.iso) to see if it changed when downloading or when burning
<iiie> I think mandriva is much better
<crow> is it normal that harddrive is also show when using hddtemp as sg1 device? http://paste.debian.net/70828/
<cousteau> found it!   http://people.canonical.com/~scott/daily-bootcharts/   there's a lot of time since they update it
<red2kic> What packages am I missing for that nifty notify-osd?
<red2kic> I have notify-osd notify-osd-icons libnotify0.4-cli libnotify1
<cheche> Hi, todays build does not recognise the windows partition. First time it happends since December that I have been testing daily builds
<cheche> I eman, it does recognize, but got missing from grub.
<gnomefreak> cheche: update grub than
<cheche> gnomefreak: I am testing this system right now.. I will try to update-grub to see if it able to see the windows partition.
<lapion> does anyone know if it's possible to make a sandboxed upgrade permanent ?
<vega> "sandboxed upgrade" ?
<bazhang> wubi? or vbox
<lapion> do-release-upgrade -s
<red2kic> Those using lucid and have a working notify-osd, please run "dpkg -l | grep notify" -- Please list the packages for me. :)
<vega> no idea, never heard..
<cheche> gnomefreak: strage. I modify /etc/default/grub GRUB_DEFAULT=saved GRUB_SAVEDDEFAULT=true ; update-grub and the windows option got there.. maybe this is one off
<lapion> a dirty/non-chkdsked ntfs/windows partition can be the problem
<padi999> hi, I was redirected here because I would like to download the iso for the up to date RC
<padi999> of ubuntu 10.4, obviously
<kklimonda> !rc
<kklimonda> blah
<Dr_Willis> There was a daily build iso i thought thats newer then the RC.
<Dr_Willis> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004overview
<padi999> muchas gracias .)
<padi999> :)
<red2kic> Got Lucid? Please run "dpkg -l | grep notify" -- And list the packages for me. Thanks!
<lapion> vega yes check it out, it gives you the possibility to see if an upgrade is viable on your system
<cheche> I have not got a xorg.conf file on one system. Is this normal?
<red2kic> cheche: Totally normal.
<bazhang> yep
<vega> red2kic: python-notify and python-pyinotify in addition to what you listed before..
<Dr_Willis> very normal.. getting to be commonplace
<red2kic> vega: And your notify-osd works? (Nifty transparent messages on top-right)
<cheche> ok. I have a SIS graphic card and looking on this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/317658?comments=all
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 317658 in xserver-xorg-video-sis "weird graphics with sis graphics card (dup-of: 287475)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 287475 in xserver-xorg-video-sis "ASUS A6000 / SIS M760GX grainy graphic display" [High,Fix released]
<vega> red2kic: not sure :)don't get many messages i suppose
<vega> red2kic: do you have a procedure to test?
<cheche> They talk about modifing xorg.conf
<cheche> Driver "sis"
<cheche> Option "UseFBDev" "true"
<vega> cheche: then you can just create one and ubuntu will use it
<vega> (next time x starts)
<red2kic> vega: notify-send "TEST" "$USER is lame"
<red2kic> vega: Try that.
<cheche> vega: ok, the sis driver seems broke for this system, so I guess that I better put vesa to work
<cheche> What would be the rigth procedure to choose vesa a you X driver?
<cheche> What would be the rigth procedure to choose vesa as you X driver?
<avuton> Was mkfs.xfs not being included in the iso for the release candidate intentional?
<cjs> Ok, so the alternate installer apparently doesn't install a grub that will boot from an LVM within an md.
<cjs> Grrr.
<cjs> I hate the way it takes doing a long, full install to find this out.
<perlsyntax> Anyone have hard time install ubuntu 10.04 on a ibim r50e laptop?
<cheche> perlsyntax: maybe you? :-)
<lapion> whavideo chipset does the laptop have ?
<perlsyntax> my ubuntu 9.10 work fine on it.
<Rovanion> Is the Gallium3D driver for ATi r300 cards going to be included in Karmic?
<perlsyntax> i burn the cd and all it does it loads and all i see is the icon on it.
<Rovanion> Pardon me, Lucid
<perlsyntax> any idea?
<cheche> perlsyntax: maybe you can try with the alternate CD
<perlsyntax> cheche any ideas?
<perlsyntax> where can i get that?
<perlsyntax> cheche,Where do i get that?
<cheche> perlsyntax: I would use this one: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<perlsyntax> thanks
<cheche> lucid-alternate-i386.iso
<perlsyntax> i worry it would work with the stable one when it come out.
<perlsyntax> cheche is this the rc?
<lapion> I have an uptime of 1 day and 20 hours with kms on a system with a i845 using i915 driver with kernel version 2.6.32-19 no hangcheck errors whatsoever..my wo4rkaround was setting the processor speed at a lower speed
<shan3> hi all
<shan3> Does 10.04 run /etc/rc.local at boot?
<lapion> shan LuLy uses upstart
<lapion> shan3,  LuLy uses upstart
<kklimonda> it still should run rc.local
<kklimonda> shan3: it does
<shan3> Hm... After giving up on upstart I tried sticking my command on rc.local and it didn't start... running from terminal works fine though...
<switchgirl> how come you cant ping freenode?
<switchgirl> --- chat.freenode.net ping statistics ---11 packets transmitted, 0 received, +11 errors, 100% packet loss, time 10010ms
<shan3> does Upstart or rc.local give an error or other log output?
<shan3> kklimonda: ^
<kklimonda> switchgirl: chat.freenode.net points on various servers, and each server have different policies about pings
<kklimonda> shan3: not by default - you have to run it with --verbose or --debug
<perlsyntax> What happon if i put 9.10 and when the stable one come out update-manager -d would that work?
<perlsyntax> would that work out if not working on the cd?
<cjs> Ok, so what's the proper way to set up a 10.4 server with RAID1?
<perlsyntax> anyone?
<cjs> perlsyntax: Yes, it should.
<charlie-tca> perlsyntax, you won't need the -d when 10.04 releases. It is for -development releases
<perlsyntax> thanks that what i going to do.
<perlsyntax> i see
<cheche> cjs: I think that the alternate install get a better support (I used on debian)
<cjs> I've been trying that. Unfortunately, though the new grub is supposed to be able to boot from an LVM within an md, when I rebooted after the install, my system just spun its disks and didn't boot.
<layo>  every time when i log out, and log in my resolution is change? i am using 10.04 RC, with nvidia GeForce 7300 GS
<lapion> cjs there was an update just today that fixed md add bug
<robbit10> Since Ubuntu+1 is still 2 days from release, is it ready for use on production machines?
<patdk-wk> heh
<patdk-wk> I wouldn't trust it on production till like june, but that is me :)
<HagenaarsDotNu> robbit10, it should be OK, but my preference is to wait a bit longer (like patdk-wk says)
<alvin> cjs: Did you by any chance have active snapshots?
<HagenaarsDotNu> robbit10, do read the release notes and test on a similar system first though
<robbit10> HagenaarsDotNu: Okay. Thanks :)
<HagenaarsDotNu> robbit10: is there a reason you do not want 9.10 on the system?
<patdk-wk> I like 9.10 a lot :)
<patdk-wk> have it on almost all my production systems
<lapion> servers?
<layo> anyone?
<patdk-wk> ya, 5 servers, 3 workstations, and have 8.04 on 4 other servers
<robbit10> HagenaarsDotNu: Yes. 10.04 is an LTS release, and i want to install it on my Mac Mini, which is not easy.
<patdk-wk> the only reason why I haven't upgraded those other 4 is cause they are xen
<robbit10> I installed 9.10 once, but it didn't handle my Mac very well
<lapion> with the workstations check if you like the new theme
<layo> resolution set up in Gnome once, isn't kept over logoff/logon cycles or reboots
<robbit10> Video driver issues, slow bootup, etcetera
<nelliep_> Could anyone tell me if I can upgrade netbook remix from the alternate cd install?
<lapion> why not net-upgrade ?
<lapion> ?
<HagenaarsDotNu> robbit10: first dry-run with the live-cd is my preferred method
<nelliep_> my internet is unreliable but I can torrent over time
<robbit10> HagenaarsDotNu: Dry-run?
<cjs> alvin: I'm not sure what you mean by "active snapshots." It was just my first boot after an install.
<HagenaarsDotNu> just boot the live-cd and run it for a while, see what it does, without changing your system
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<cjs> What's the md add bug? That isn't the one related to booting in degraded mode, is it?
<cjs> That one was in beta-2, but I'm using rc (downloaded earlier today).
<cjs> I suspect that the issue was either a) lack of a biosgrub partition, or b) grub didn't have the LVM module built in.
<alvin> cjs: Well, a lot of people using mdadm RAID use LVM on top. I took a snapshot and ran into bug 563895, but this is not confirmed yet. I can reproduce.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563895 in grub2 "Disk not found when booting mdadm RAID1 with snapshotted lvm volume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563895
<alvin> Do you see a grub recovery shell?
<cjs> But no, that wouldn't explain why I never even got a grub command line or any message of any kind at all.
<cjs> alvin: Nope. Flashing cursor in upper left hand corner of screen, and that's it. That's what was so frustrating about it. :-)
<alvin> cjs: That's bad. There is not enough info at boot. We should be able to see something like "activating mdadm [OK]" and so on.
<cjs> Anyway, my main question was really about booting. I'd intended to make the entire disk an md, put an LVM volgroup in there, and then boot from a volume in it. Which grub can do in theory. But I expect Ubuntu's not configured for this?
<cjs> alvin: Is that a kernel message or grub message?
<alvin> In the bug? That's a grub message.
<alvin> cjs: What you want to do is perfectly possible in Karmic (and most previous Ubuntu versions)
<cjs> Anyway, here' s my thought. I want a RAID-1 system needing minimal maintenance (i.e., one /boot partition, not two) that will boot from the second disk if I yank the first.
<alvin> cjs: No longer necessary. grub will install on both disks anyway
<cjs> alvin: Oh, really? 9.04 and earlier, at least, appeared to set up a separate /boot ext4 if you used LVM. As does this system in guided mode, it seems.
<alvin> I don't see the need for separate /boot anymore when you use 1 big volume group on mdadm
<Reckon> hello
<blerk> im trying to set my rt8187 (1000mW) card higher than the default 200mW but I'm not allowed, is this the kernel blocking me? or something else
<alvin> ah, guided mode. No, karmic had a bug (fixed now) that made systems with separate /boot unbootable
<wiiguy> will 10.04 still eb fast on lower system with 2ghz and 512mb ram ?
<cjs> So what I'm trying to do should work: 1 big md, 1 volgroup in it, and a boot volume inside of that?
<Reckon> anyone could advice me where to get drivers for a logitech webcam?
<alvin> cjs: Yes. I have some servers here that do exactly that (one of them Lucid)
<alvin> but the Lucid one has the snapshot bug
<cjs> alvin: Ok. So you reckon it's worth trying that again and debugging? Would you be willing to help me do that? I am not intimately familiar with grub.
<cjs> What's the snapshot bug?
<wiiguy> will 10.04 still eb fast on lower system with 2ghz and 512mb ram ????
<alvin> bug 563895
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563895 in grub2 "Disk not found when booting mdadm RAID1 with snapshotted lvm volume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563895
<cjs> Ah. So if I avoid snapshots (at least until the bug is fixed), I should be ok?
<alvin> cjs: As far as possible yes. Do note that I didn't succeed in debugging that specific bug and nobody confirmed it yet.
<alvin> cjs: Yes, but if you want: test a snapshot. I need that confirmation
<cjs> alvin: I could possibly do that, but the first step is to get booting at all.
<alvin> Well, I don't. I have sent the bug to Canonical. I have a server under contract that has mdadm RAID 1+ lvm and I fear it will go don on upgrade.
<cjs> alvin: Should I try a non-RAID install, first, just to make sure it isn't something funny with my hardware, or just go ahead and do the RAID install again?
<alvin> use the alternate CD and you should be set. Post troubles and questions here.
<alvin> Oh, good question, but I would just go ahead and try the RAID.
<cjs> alvin: I always use the alternate. So here we go. I have a pair of 2TB drives. I'm creating 1MB biosgrub partitions at the start of each disk, just for safety if nothing else. Reasonable?
<alvin> Where did you find information about the biosgrub partition? I never heard of that.
<cjs> Now I was planning to do this one with a pair of mds, one for /boot (containing ext4) and one for the LVM stuff.
<alvin> Actually, I'm not sure why you would have a separate /boot
<cjs> alvin: I'll try to track it down. It's needed for GPT partitioned systems because there's no longer 63 spare sectors between the partition table and where the data starts on the disk.
<alvin> That was a good thing to do in the past, but now?
<cjs> alvin: I'm contemplating a separate /boot because I'm nervous about grub being able to load from volumes within the LVM.
<alvin> cjs: Ah, I did hear about that. Is it necessary when using LVM too?
<alvin> So, you want the separate /boot outside of the LVM volume group?
<cjs> alvin: A biosgrub? Yes, it's way way below the LVM layers; it's a BIOS-level thing.
<cjs> alvin: That's what I was going to do.
<alvin> I see. Well, grub2 should fix that problem. It undestands lvm and mdadm
<cjs> In fact, I think I may just stick with that; I do need to use this machine in production eventually.
<alvin> and mdadm can see disks (let me check)
<patdk-wk> heh, I still haven't been able to get grub2 to understand my mdadm
<patdk-wk> it always fails
<cjs> alvin: That was my thought. Apparently the one that came with the 10.04 alternate CD didn't, though. There is a module you need to put into grub....
<patdk-wk> so currently I have /boot on a flash drive :(
<alvin> hmm, nope. I used partitions here. /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1 are the partitions for mdadm. on top of that, /dev/md0 is pv for LVM
<alvin> cjs: two modules, but they are there already
<cjs> alvin: http://grub.enbug.org/BIOS_Boot_Partition
<cjs> So it should have worked, then. I'm strongly suspecting it was the lack of the biosgrub partition, then....
<alvin> aha. maybe
<cjs> It's consistent with the behaviour: grub first stage loads, can't find second stage, dies.
<cjs> Right?
<alvin> I can't confirm with GPT
<franck> hi all
<alvin> This is for grub2 too? Messy.
<mdlueck_> Lucid fully up-to-date, is GUI access to Samba shares broken again? I am getting the dreaded DBus error once again.
<franck> i've a problem with lucid and kvm, vhost worked with 9.10 but crash with 10.04 with error on virsh # start QDEV_LINUX1
<cjs> It would be for anything. Grub ain't going to fit in 512 bytes, and so the rest of it has to go somewhere....
<franck> internal error unable to start guest: libvir: QEMU error : cannot change to '115' group: Operation not permitted
<alvin> Real messy. We need to get rid of BIOS based booting, and fast.
<franck> could you help me pease ?
<franck> all are crash :(
<cjs> alvin: Well, sure. Just figure out how to fit everything you need to find the grub second-stage (or even 1.5 stage) in a filesystem (rather than a partition) in 512 bytes, and we're set. :-)
<patdk-wk> heh, I don't even have a partition table on most of my drives
<alvin> I was pretty happy when I found out you can use disks as LVM physical volumes, just like ZFS does. But the booting part is always a problem. It's waiting for btrfs.
<patdk-wk> alvin, I was testing openfiler, and tried that
<alvin> me neither. Partition tables are a thing of the past. (we will probably still say that in 20 years...)
<patdk-wk> openfiler wires a partition table on all drives it find, no matter what :(
<cjs> Ah, so you're thinking abandon the DOS partition table/GPT as well. But a lot of modern BIOSes won't boot without one any more. I used to run all my NetBSD systems without a DOS partition table, and had to abandon that practice.
<franck> nobody for kvm problem  ?
<patdk-wk> cjs, with 15+ drives in my system, only two have a mpt :)
<mdlueck_> Anyone testing current Lucid GUI access to Samba shares and having success?
<alvin> Yes, for that reason my file server boots from a simple USB stick. Installed Ubuntu on the stick (slow) and put 4 2TB drives in raid5.
<patdk-wk> mdlueck, I can test that right now :)
<mdlueck_> patdk-wk: Thanks!
<patdk-wk> mdlueck, test to windows 2003? 2008? hardy samba?
<mdlueck_> patdk-wk: I get the dreaded DBus error. My Samba PDC is running on 9.04
<patdk-wk> nope, just worked
<mdlueck_> hhhmmm
<patdk-wk> lucid -> samba on 8.04
<cjs> Oh, bugger. The installer isn't newfs'ing my /boot partition!
<mdlueck_> I get a DBus timeout error almost instantly after I send the password
<patdk-wk> I didn't get anything, just mapped and popped up the drive, after the password
<mdlueck_> I guess I will IPL
<cjs> I suppose I'll just format it manually.
<alvin> cjs: Keep us posted about that installation
<cjs> alvin: Oh, I will. :-)
<mdlueck_> IPL, same thing. Pops back right away that there was no response. I have made sure that VB is set to bridge mode networking.
<cjs> Ok, not only does it not newfs /dev/md0, it wipes out my newfs that I did while in the partitioning menu.
<jeffhaas> Hi, Please let me know  if there is a better channel for this question.  I am contemplating an upgrade to Ubuntu 10.4, if there is a fix for my broadcom wireless card.  Currently I am using Broadcom STA wireless driver, which has found my hardware, but the network manager will not connect as it should.  It could be the wireless definition in ubnuntu 9.10 is eth2.  I have been through the forums, and tried all the twiki helps on this, s
<jeffhaas> <jeffhaas> o I was hoping a solution will come with the new version of ubuntu.  I have Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller.  Thanks for the help ahead of time.  Cheers, Jeff
<cjs> Ok, so at the error message, I'll just newfs it myself, mount it on /target/boot myself, and then carry on.
 * Typh is a newf
<cjs> Well, it got upset and claimed I had to go back and do the partitioning step again, but now I get a "yes, format it" option when looking at md0 on boot.
<cjs> But it still doesn't come up in the !@#$ list of partitions that will be formatted when I continue. Argh.
<alvin> Hmm, and can you use it as physical volume for LVM yet?
<Typh> so, despite there being 295 bugs, is lucid still ready for a release?
<cjs> Huh. Deleting it and re-creating it in the partitions list in the installer finally seems to have done it.
<alvin> Typh: Lol, only 295? Doesn't sound too bad.
<mattgyver> Good morning, Im planning on upgrading from 9.04 to 10.04 on Thur, however I have software raids configured, will these be preserved in the update?
<mdlueck_> patdk-wk: How did you map the Samba share? Via the "Places > Connect to server" interface, or via the "Places > Network" interface?
<cjs> mattgyver: Certainly.
<Typh> I mean, not really. A lot are edge case. I just wasn't sure, with "critical" bugs still logged, if that would affect release
<patdk-wk> connect to server
<mattgyver> cjs thanks, this is the first time ive actually had a software raid but just wanted to make sure.
<cjs> mattgyver: Assuming that they're not some terribly funny configuration or something like that.
<mattgyver> cjs, naah.
<franck> problems with kvm/qemu/libvirt ... anyone can help me plaase ?
<cjs> mattgyver: Still, do make sure that you have backups and a restoration plan.
<mdlueck_> patdk-wk: hhhmmm, I got success via Network once I had updated my workgroup name in smb.conf. Still get the error via Connect to server
<cjs> (And plenty of time.)
<patdk-wk> mdlueck, browsing the network works ok for me too
<alvin> I still don't know whether snapshots are considered 'funny'.
<jmcs> I'm having some permissions problems. Most of the times I can't mount external devices and use sound, but sometimes when i reboot after an update both things work
<mattgyver> cjs, yeah i have the backups in order in the event of a disaster, and time :)
<jeffhaas> so does anyone know about 10.4 if it improves the network issues?
<alvin> Typh: About the bugs. I wouldn't know. A lot of people care about the ugly new boot screen (ugly when using nvida/ati). I don't consider that critical, but it sure gets a lot of attention from users/bug reporters. I reported some boot issues, but you can hear *cricket*, *cricket* in those bug reports. 'Critical' is in the eye of the beholder.
<patdk-wk> improves network issues?
<patdk-wk> I never had network issues, ever :)
<alvin> patdk-wk: Then try Jaunty/Karmic booting with NFS mount points configured
<cjs> alvin: I'm almost certain now I also wasn't done with my mirror rebuild before I rebooted after the last install. Should I expect to reboot after install just fine with a dirty md?
<cjs> It seems like it wouldn't be optimal practice....
<jeffhaas> have you used an n type wireless card without issue?
<alvin> cjs: Short answer: yes. But your rebuild will restart
<cjs> Ok, that's fine, then.
<alvin> watch -n 10 cat /proc/mdadm to watch it
<cjs> Yup. I'm just thinking, I'd rather debug boot problems right away, rather than first waiting for a 2TB rebuild to complete. :-)
<alvin> s/mdadm/mdstat ...
<patdk-wk> alvin, I do :)
<patdk-wk> I netboot nfs root my bedroom computer, every night
<patdk-wk> it has no harddrive, usb, ... in it
<alvin> Hmm, NFS root probably works better.
<patdk-wk> oh normal nfs mountpoints?
<patdk-wk> hmm, I stopped using them back in jaunty, and started using autofs to do it, easier
<alvin> I haven't seen NFS issues with Lucid either. Seems like this time, LVM is going down (but I can see that it is being fixed)
<alvin> yes
<patdk-wk> the only *issue* I have, is autofs and nfs root don't get along to well, and sometimes autofs starts before things are writable, and needs to be restarted
<jones-> Hello. I've upgraded from Karmic to Lucid and my Wacom Intuos4 doesn't work anymore. I hear that dropping HAL and switching to Xorg 1.7 may be the cause. Does anyone know if I can get it working again?
<coz_> good day all
<jrib> hi, does the alternate cd offer any more options encryption-wise than the desktop cd?
<coz_> jrib,  I dont think so  guy... the alternate cd ...as far as i know...provides a different install procedure
<jrib> coz_: ok thanks, I believe a few releases it did and was pretty sure that was no longer the case, figured I would double check before downloading
<coz_> jrib,  well dont take my word as the last one.. I havent used the alternate cd for some time
<jrib> coz_: hmm, I'll just grab the alternate then and be done with it
<thiebaude> the alternate cd uses a text based installer
<thiebaude> :)
<SirFunk> If i upgrade to the RC.. it'll update to final via apt-get without any messing around, right?
<cjs> Well, here we go to see if it boots this time.
<jrib> SirFunk: yes
<coz_> jrib,  as I recall ,, because the alternate is text based... it allows installation on systems with less memory.... but .. there may be options that are listed in the alternate that are not apparent on the live cd
<wastrel> alternate <3
<SirFunk> now.. the big question... should i "upgrade" from jaunty or do a clean install.. hmmm
<cjs> Suck. alvin?
<SirFunk> sorry, karmic rather
<coz_> SirFunk,  in all honesty    Never  upgrade  always clean install
<wastrel> you should upgrade to koala and then to 10.04 if you do it
<BUGabundo_remote> SirFunk: jaunty?
<BUGabundo_remote> it works but it's a big jump
<SirFunk> i meant karmic
<coz_> with bigger risks in my opinion
<jrib> SirFunk: I'm doing a fresh install because I figure it's not worth having to jump through a release (karmic)
<BUGabundo_remote> direct upgrade
<thiebaude> i do a clean install
<SirFunk> ... my only worry in doing a clean install is if it's goign to be a pain to get my md5 raid back up
<coz_> SirFunk,  ah  mmm
<cjs> SirFunk: tell me about it!
<SirFunk> i mean if i backup my /etc... that should contain any files i need to re-config the raid... i think
<SirFunk> it's been a long time since i set it up
<coz_> SirFunk,  well  a clean install affords you the confort of knowing that any bugs and glitches are from the new version and not as a result of the upgrade
<kde185> will firefox be compiled with PGO support?
<SirFunk> coz_: yeah, i think i would prefer clean install
<alvin> cjs: It didn't work?
<coz_> SirFunk,  even though you it may be paint to get that up and running again  ...troubleshooting upgrade issues are a major pain :)
<cjs> alvin: exact same issue. After the BIOS screen, I get a blinking cursor in the upper left-hand corner and it just sits there.
<SirFunk> are there any known issues with 10.04 and ati drivers?
<coz_> SirFunk,  paint = pain
<alvin> cjs: Bah. That gets us nowhere. We need logging.
<cjs> So I guess I boot up the CD and try to debug from there?
<alvin> Did you try booting in rescue mode?
<cjs> alvin: you mean booting the CD in rescue mode?
<vega> about boot time logging, is it possible to enable server-type bootup logging on desktop ?
<alvin> No, choosing that other option in grub. Is it single user mode?
<alvin> The one where you can get a root shell
<vega> i'm also not very satisfied with bootup loggnig..
<cjs> alvin: I get no grub menu at all.
<alvin> left shift does not work?
<vega> cjs: you need to tap shift during boot, or was it esc.. keeps changing
<cjs> As I said, after the BIOS boot screen, I just get the blinking cursor. It really looks like the first stage isn't working for whatever reason.
<cjs> I tried Esc.
<vega> yea, it used to be esc, not someone changed it to left shift, for whatever reason
<cjs> So if I hold down left-shift, that may bring up a menu? Does the default server install no longer give the prompt?
<vega> not=now
<cjs> Ok, let me try that.
<alvin> cjs: yes
<cjs> Nope, no love there.
<alvin> press shift longer :-) I know it's there
<vega> or just tap it repeatedly..
<cjs> I am almost certain here that it's not loading the second stage, which is what would react to that.
<cjs> Hm. This might be bad. I just noticed my BIOS configured SATA as IDE instead of AHCI.
<alvin> Try AHCI, but I doubt it will make any difference
<alvin> cjs: They are talking about the same (maybe) problem in ubuntu-server
<cjs> Hm. Any thoughts on what it might be?
<QueenZ> is it recommended to download Ubuntu 10.04 as soon as it comes out or should i wait?
<jpds> QueenZ: Entirely up to you.
<QueenZ> jpds: will it be stable?
<jpds> QueenZ: Is software ever stable?
<QueenZ> jpds: hmm... good point
<cjs> alvin: Hm. I wonder if it's related to an old BIOS? This does date from 2008....
<alvin> cjs: Probably not. 2008 is not that old. I'm running this setup on machines that are older.
<cjs> Yeah, I didn't think it was likely.
<cjs> Hm. Well, I suppose I'll start by looking at the boot sectors, and maybe re-installing grub....
<robbit10> I tried booting up the LiveCD of the 10.04 RC, but it showed me an icon with the accesibility symbol and a keyboard symbol. What does that mean?
<robbit10> It showed nothing else, only that icon.
<gokul> Hi
<gokul> i fresh installed lucid
<gokul> and lost bootloader entries
<gokul> for windows. how do i add it ?? there is no menu.lst as found in karmic
<z0rt|work> gokul: which windows?
<gokul> win seven
<cjs> Oh! I have an empty /boot!
<gokul> z0rt|work, windows seven
<bankix> Hi.
<spanther> Hi there. Need a method to install this device driver "02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002c (rev 01)" from my 1005p eeepc netbook please :)
<alvin> cjs: You forgot to mount boot at /boot during install?
<cjs> alvin: I think I'm seeing issues. What does it mean when df claims that /dev/md0 is mounted on /boot, but df is giving me free space figures from / instead?
<z0rt|work> grub2 uses a different manner of config
<bankix> I've got trouble unmounting a partition from a USB drive via desktop icon in Lucid (10.04rc). I only find the context-menu-entry for removing the entire drive, but none to unmount only that single partition. Any help?
<cjs> alvin: No, the install appeared to deal with it correctly. Anyway, if someone forgot, it was the installer, not me. I told it to in the partitioning setup.
<alvin> Do you have 2 /boot partitions? Or are they mdadm RAID1 too?
<z0rt|work> gokul: grub2's config is located @ /etc/default/grub
<bankix> The only workaround (without using the console) I found is to open the file manager and eject the partition in the "places" column using the eject symbol.
<cjs> ok, well that was weird. So I went to unmount it, and it said it wasn't mounted. I mount /dev/md0 on /boot, and now it looks ok.
<nmobix> guys how do i change the resolution of the Virtual Terminal in Lucid?
<cjs> It's a raid1 as well. /dev/md0 is /boot (ext4fs) and /dev/md1 is LVM (containing root and swap).
<gokul> z0rt|work, how to add windows seven entries... ? i dont find menu.lst as found in karmic koala
<alvin> ah, smells like a mountall issue. Let me see: bug 561390 ? (not sure)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561390 in lvm2 "LVM - /var failed to mount during boot" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561390
<z0rt|work> gokul: /etc/default/grub is the replacement for menu.lst
<alvin> There's also bug 527666. Matches the description of a lot of other bugs too, because this one is fixed.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527666 in mountall "mountall blocks on timeout waiting for a partition, rather than supplying prompt and picking it up later" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527666
<nmobix> I have the problem that when I resume after suspend, the virtual terminals (CTRL+ALT+F[1...6]) are unreadable. How do I reset them to their original state. I have a HP dv5000, with an ATI X200M card?
<alvin> cjs: In ubuntu-server, someone can also not find /boot
<z0rt|work> gokul: did you run update-grub as superuser/root?
<cjs> Hm. Well, it was a weird thing, but perhaps rescue doesn't mount it by default?
<gokul> z0rt|work, running now
<cjs> Though why df thought it was mounted is mysterious.
<gokul> z0rt|work, i mean, it was running when i made the reply before the last reply
<cjs> I do have "/boot was on /dev/md0 during installation" in my fstab.
<robbit10> Did anyone read my message?
<robbit10> Can I repeat it please?
<cjs> And the UID=... in /etc/fstab matches the UID blkid gives me for md0.
<gokul> z0rt|work, it found win7
<gokul> z0rt|work, thanks
<alvin> rescue should mount /boot in all cases
<alvin> ah, UUID? Your LVM volumes are mounted by UUID?
<z0rt|work> sweet i helped somebody
<mdlueck_> I just came across a bug that according to LaunchPad has been fixed as of "Intrepid development cycle"... why is it still in current Lucid? Shall I reopen the old bug, or open a new bug and reference the old one?
 * z0rt|work plays a wicked guitar solo
<robbit10> I guess not.. okay, here goes:
<robbit10> I tried booting up the LiveCD of the 10.04 RC, but it showed me an icon with the accesibility symbol and a keyboard symbol. It showed only that, and didn't go any further. What does that mean?
<alvin> cjs: I filed bug 563117 for that. You better change them to /dev/mapper/...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563117 in ubuntu "Release upgrade converts /dev/mapper entries in /etc/fstab to UUID" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563117
<cjs> alvin: LVM is not, just /boot.
<z0rt|work> robbit10: so you have no login prompt or anything but those icons?
<alvin> cjs: Right. That is consistent with default installs
<bankix> robbit10: Press Escape or F1 key when these symbols are shown.
<ratcheer> robbit10: Try pressing the Enter key when you see that.
<alvin> I wasn't thinking. It's not an LVM volume
<bankix> robbit10: Then you get the boot menu
<alvin> cjs: Might be a regression of bug 462961?
<cjs> alvin: So I can "mount /boot" just fine; fstab is correct.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 462961 in grub2 "auto-resize install renders previous system with separate /boot unbootable" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/462961
<bankix> robbit10: Okay, obviously you could press any key you want to see the boot menu :-)
<alvin> If you can mount manually, it's usually a mountall issue. Let's search for existing bugs there
<robbit10> bankix & racheer: Okay, i'll try that. I'll be back if it doesn't work though.
<doobry> hi, oretty minor issue, but whenever i open a site that used the totem movie player plugin the volume it set to 0, it works fine if you open the control panel and increase the volume for that app, but it resets when you open another page
<cjs> alvin: Mmmmm...doesn't really look like it. Remember, I get no error messages at all.
<bankix> Does anybody know something about my unmounting problem with the desktop icon?
<alvin> In ubuntu server, you will see no error messages from mountall. That is bug 563916
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563916 in plymouth "[details.so] No prompt for [S]kip or [M]anual recovery on server boot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563916
<cjs> alvin: so you're worried about the improper mount of /boot when the rescue disk started?
<cjs> It did explicitly say that only root was mounted, and I'd have to mount anything else myself.
<alvin> Yes, I'm worried about the improper mount of /boot in any case. It should always be mounted during boot
<alvin> Let me think
<cjs> Just to be clear, I booted from the CD, chose "rescue" and then popped into a shell using the hard disk LVM rot.
<alvin> Yes, you're right. In recovery mode, /boot will not be mounted. That is normal.
<alvin> I was wrong there.
<nmobix> I have the problem that when I resume after suspend, the virtual terminals (CTRL+ALT+F[1...6]) are unreadable. How do I reset them to their original state. I have a HP dv5000, with an ATI X200M card?
<bankix> robbit10: Did you see the boot menu?
<robbit10> Well, that didn't work. It shows a purple screen with two icons: "<keyboard icon> = <accesability icon>"
<robbit10> so it shows two icons with an "=" in the middle
<cjs> alvin: So I'm not particularly worried about potential userland problems at this point. Once I've got a grub menu, and can load a kernel, I'll quickly see if there are any further issues.
<alvin> bug shift does not show you grub? In that case, it's time for SUPERGRUBDISK
<cjs> My suspicion is that perhaps grub-install didn't get the bios_grub stuff installed properly. But that's an awfully bad bug to have escaped at this point in a release....
<bankix> robbit10: So you pressed the Escape/F1/Enter key _immediately_ after the icons show up? Withing let's say two seconds?
<cjs> Ah, you think? Hmm.
<robbit10> bankix: yes
<robbit10> bankix: It just hangs on the purple screen
<cjs> alvin: Can I just use the grub on the install disk, or need I burn a new one? I take it you want me to make sure that grub's second stage can find my boot partition?
<bankix> robbit10: Doesn't sound good. Did previous Ubuntu CDs (9.10, 9.04, whatever) boot up without problems?
<alvin> Actually, grub should be installed and you should be able to get into the menu now. Otherwise, a message about no boot disk will appear
<robbit10> bankix: Yes. The machine i'm running it on is a Mac Mini
<cjs> alvin: What do you mean by, "get into the menu?" From a cold BIOS boot, I get no messages at all.
<alvin> So, I would continue rebooting and pressing shift
<alvin> (Left shift?)
<bankix> robbit10: Uh, that's a bit special...
<bankix> robbit10: Sorry, but I fear there is nothing you can do. Except booting 9.10, install it and upgrade to 10.04 afterwards.
<cjs> alvin: I tried that.
<alvin> Yes, but did you try enough? It doesn't work for me every time
<alvin> Of course, we should be smarter....
<alvin> Now that you are in rescue mode, why not set a timer in grub?
<cjs> Hm. Ok, I guess I can do that some more.
<alvin> /etc/default/grub if I'm not mistaken, and then update-grub?
<cjs> alvin: Good thought. Or set anything that would make it print out something.
<bankix> robbit10: If you're an experienced Linux user, you could create an USB stick, install an arbitary sysconfig configuration and try this.
<alvin> set debug=on is possible from a grub shell
<cjs> Incidently, I just did a hexdump -C /dev/sda, and I see grub-like stuff in there. So the second stage does appear to be there.
<cjs> Actually, let me just strings the thing....
<robbit10> bankix: But how would I create an USB stick if the Live CD doesn't even boot? Also, doesn't the wear-and-tear on the USB stick cause it to wear out very fast?
<cjs> Yup. stuff like "loading", "Geom", "Read", " Error," "(md0)/grub"....
<An_Ony_Moose> is there a way to make the computer throttle the CPU automatically on boot? Since the upgrade, it uses a lot of CPU power on boot making it overheat (I have problems with my CPU fan)
<cjs> And same for /dev/sdb1. (I confirmed with parted, by the way, that these are the BIOS boot partitions.)
<bankix> robbit10: It would wear the USB stick the same way as a CD :-) It's read only. And you can use unetbootin or Ubuntu 9.x to create the USB stick.
<bankix> robbit10: unetbootin is available for windows as well.
<robbit10> bankix: I'm running Mac OS X. Do you know an application like unetbootin for OS X?
<cjs> alvin: Ok, so I guess I change GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET from true to false? Hidden-timeout is 0, though, and timeout is 10, so you'd really think it would be printing something....
<alvin> cjs: Why not retry and create one big LVM volume that spans the whole disk and not have a /boot partition? I know it sounds weird, but in theory it should work. (maybe keep the grub adjustments at the beginning of the disk)
<alvin> cjs: Yes, don't hide the timeout
<bankix> robbit10: Sorry, never tried. Maybe you have access to a windows pc. Or boot 9.10 and use the usb-creator from there.
<alvin> Why would anyone want to do that anyway?
<robotti^> robbit10: where do you need unetbootin?
<cjs> alvin: I'm getting tempted to do that, but....
<robbit10> bankix: Ah, yes, i do have access to a Windows PC. Dumb me! :P
<z0rt|work> if i installed ubuntu by auto-resizing a win7 partition on the same HDD and it only boots into win7, how would i boot into my ubuntu install in order to update-grub?
<alvin> Yes, it sounds counter-intuitive, but it's more 'modern'
<robbit10> bankix: A quick question though, will my drive still have space for storing files?
<bankix> robbit10: Sure.
<robbit10> bankix: Accesible from within Windows?
<cjs> I'll disable the graphical terminal while I'm at it.
<bankix> robbit: Indeed.
<hector> has anyone have trouble in 10.04 RC with sound using an HDA ATI SB ALC1200 soundcard?
<robotti^> I do not think macintosh computers does boot from usb stick?
<robbit10> bankix: Okay, i'll get to work then. Thanks for the information :)
<bankix> robotti^: Dunno. I've got an Mac Mini, but never tried.
<ratcheer> robbit10: On my system, I had much better success installing Lucid from the Alternate CD than the Live CD. Just an idea.
<rmrfslash> where should I set default lookup domains?
<robbit10> ratcheer: Was that on a Mac Mini?
<ratcheer> robbit10: Sorry, no.
<hector> rmrfslash: /etc/resolv.conf
<rmrfslash> right, but that's automatically overwritten by networkmanager
<robbit10> ratcheer: I'll stick with the LiveCD as that shows me whether it all works right or not on my mac :)
<rmrfslash> so I need a persistent location
<robotti^> bankix: I have only installed from CD.
<ratcheer> robbit10: I understand.
<robbit10> Is 4GB enough for an Ubuntu install + about 30 extra applications?
<bankix> robotti^: Same here, and only MacOS X.
<bankix> robbit10: Depends.
<ratcheer> robbit10: 4GB would be a pretty tight fit.
<bankix> robbit10: 4 GB for the desktop CD will last, for the DVD it's not enough.
<hector> rmrfslash: since they keep getting overwritten, you're using dhcp to get your networking info. You need to supersede it in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<cjs> Oh, doh! The CD has a "boot from first hard disk" option! Well, that works, albeit with a very quick error message about a file "480" not being found at the start.
<ratcheer> Got to go - Bye
<robbit10> bankix: what about 8GB?
<bankix> robbit10: 8 GB are enough
<alvin> 480? Sounds like a resolution? (640x480)
<cjs> Ok, so I've got it configured to print its usual stuff and beep on startup.
<cjs> However, booting from the hard disk, I still have the same issue.
<nemo> Hah. Did someone update the juggling screensaver in 10.04? 'cause I don't remember the old one teaching me how to juggle knives
<nemo> (which is neat btw)
<cjs> I wonder if the first stage is broken somehow. Maybe I should zero out my boot sector and see if the BIOS is properly giving me a "no OS" thing?
<alvin> cjs: Is it still rebuilding? Might be bug 259145
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259145 in mdadm "degraded NON-root raids never --run on boot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259145
<cjs> alvin: The /boot RAID is clean. And no, I never even appear to get into grub at all, much less get enough of a kernel going to see about whether an md is degraded or not.
<cjs> gosh, it's almost like the drives are "too big for the BIOS" or something. (2TB drives.)
<alvin> (We really, really need more boot logging.) When you have your system booted from CD, can you adjust grub to disable the timer and update-grub /dev/sda /dev/sdb?
<alvin> cjs: Did the machine boot previously? (before Lucid?)
 * alvin goes home and will read the rest later today.
<cjs> alvin: One just doesn't have a lot of room for logging code in 512 bytes. :-/
<cjs> Yes, it does boot, but with a different set of drives. These ones are new and have never seen an install.
<cjs> alvin: Any suggestions on forums or mailing lists where I should post this?
<Volkodav> it's almost release and I still do not have a gnome sound applet
<doobry> Volkodav, you mean gnome-volume-manager-applet ?
<Volkodav> just vanished sometime in alpha 2-3
<Volkodav> doobry: yes
<doobry> is still there for me, just had to tell it to start
<cjs> alvin: Oh, the "480" was probably from the grub init tune thing.
<doobry> Volkodav, something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/423443/ will make it autostart for all users, or you could just add it in preferences -> startup applications
<Volkodav> lemme try
<z3r0-c001> How many days till offical realease
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<bbordwell> z3r0-c001, 2
<doobry> z3r0-c001, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown
<z3r0-c001> Thnx
<z3r0-c001> I dint want rc anymore I want full
<cwillu_at_work> z3r0-c001, the rc isn't different than full
<cwillu_at_work> the alphas/betas/rc's/release are all from the same tree
<z3r0-c001> Yes it is full has last minute and final bug fixes
<Pici> !final;
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<z3r0-c001> I got rc 5 days ago I'm pretty sure when I uupdate my volume buttons will work lol
<z3r0-c001> That's a big diffrencw to me
<hector> Hey all, has anyone had trouble getting sound to work with a HDA ATI ALC1200 sound card on 10.04?
<z3r0-c001> I have trouble getting my volum buttons to work
<z3r0-c001> How do I adjust my home button settings anyone
<ActionParsnip> z3r0-c001: adjust them in what way?
<BluesKaj> z3r0-c001, click on the speaker icon then mixer , you'll see the ctrls available there
<z3r0-c001> I mean my fn+volum button
<mininessie> hey what are your views on wikipedia
<m0RrE> wikipedia, as in wikipedia.org?
<charlie-tca> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<hever> Hello is a 10.04 netbook remix image available or is the "Netbook live CD" image the same?
<Ken8521> hever, i've not used ti, but i would think if netbook is in the title of the ISO, it's the nbr version
<chaoslynx> hi, i am trying to locate empheq.sty or the mh package in the texlive distribution, it is supposed to be in texlive-math-extra but apparently isn't
<hever> A friend wants has a new Netbook, and as 10.04 is finished I thought I could give her 10.04. Perhaps we install just 9.10 and upgrade then...
<irv> hever: wait two days and you can do a clean install of 10.04
<irv> when it is released.
<hever> It's new and she wan't it now.
<chaoslynx> it is there in hardy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/hardy/all/texlive-math-extra/filelist
<chaoslynx> but not in lucid http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/lucid/all/texlive-math-extra/filelist
<atrus> chaoslynx: apt-file suggests it's in texlive-latex3
<chaoslynx> atrus: thx, i really should know apt better
<atrus> chaoslynx: apt-file isn't a normal part of apt, but it's handy when you need it.
<jmfthevci> hever: I use a Samsung NC10 netbook. I use the full Lucid Lynx desktop version. There are various tweaks that help improve available screen estate.
<cjs> Hm. Perhaps someone here knows what went wrong with my 10.04 server install that used to boot ok.
<cjs>  It boots, but all I see on the screen is "fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2" (twice), /dev/mapper/iambic-iambic-root: clean ...", "/dev/md0: clean, ..." (the md0 is/boot). And then it just sits there. None of the other VTs have anything on them, and none respond to key presses. Ctrl-alt-del does print some rc shutdown messages and reboot the system, however. What's up?
<cjs> And in particular, does anybody have any advice for fixing this, besides a re-install?
<chaoslynx> atrus: ah ok, i normally use arch, but installed ubuntu on this machine for convenience
<hever> jmfthevci, You installed 9.10 and upgraded, right?
<doobry> is http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-rc-netbook-i386.iso not the netbook rc? (altho you should download from a mirror)
<atrus> cjs: possible a bad entry in /etc/fstab. for me, it was a usbfs.
<jmfthevci> hever: I personally don't like the NBR version as it appears restrictive and less flexible.
<atrus> cjs: i *think* that's supposed to be fixed, so it at least gives you a useful message about what went wrong.
<cjs> atrus: Bingo!
<atrus> i should try putting the usbfs back in, and see what happens.
<cjs> Oh, hang on....
<cjs> No, I was just looking at the wrong fstab.
<jmfthevci> hever: I have been running Ubuntu on my NC10 since Intrepid. (Intrepid, Jaunty, Karmic now Lucid). Last was an upgrade from Karmic to Lucid. no issues. There is a really good ppa for the netbook (voria.org)
<atrus> cjs: look for anything that might be wrong there anyways.
<bnv> hello
<atrus> cjs: my workaround to get to a bootable system was to change the grub line to include "init=/bin/bash", and see if i could get things going from there. you'd especially want to try and get updated mountall and plymouth packages installed, if you can get networking up.
<hever> jmfthevci, kewl !
<cjs> cjs: Looks good, and I can confirm that it, and all of /etc in fact, are the same as when it did boot, since I'm using etckeeper.
<cjs> atrus: I'm using a rescue CD at the moment, actually, so I've got all that stuff.
<hector> hey guys
<cjs> So hey, yes, an aptitude full-upgrade sounds like a reasonable idea.
<amereservant> 10.04 runs and looks great!  The Nvidia driver seems to be just fine as well.
<bnv> I have a pinnacle pctv card, but I didn't get sound with it.
<atrus> cjs: oh... you could try hitting keys when it's locked up.
<bnv> It's a pctv 310i
<atrus> cjs: i think it's waiting for you to press 's' to 'skip' the missing filesystem, if it's a similar problem to what i saw...
<cjs> I did. I note that I can switch terminals (ctrl-alt-fN) and ctrl-alt-del does cleanly shut down the system.
<cjs> Ah, I'll try that.
<jmfthevci> hever: Look also for LinuxOnMySamsung.
<cjs> Though there were no more filesystems to clean, other than the two it already said were clean.
<amereservant> It also recognized my fake raid first try as to where I had some issues and had to re-install 9.10 a couple of times before I finally got it working.
<bnv> so, whwhat is to be done?
<atrus> cjs: try a 'mount -a' if you get to a console perhaps?
<bnv> *what
<amereservant> Oh wow, I can even select the "extra" option under appearance without it failing.  Very nice!
<cjs> atrus: Updating the packages appears to have fixed the problem.
<cjs> I wonder what triggered it, though, such that it worked before and then stopped working without any apparent changes, at least under /etc.
<jyraia> hello how can i make youtube cache using Squid 2.7 on Ubuntu 10.04
<hector> Anyone having sound issues on the latest 10.04 build? Specifically with a HDA ATI SB ALC1200 soundcard?
<ringer> yay - just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04
<jyraia> !youtube cache
<atrus> well crap, now MY system's not booting.
<mininessie> hey what are your views on wikipedia
<gnomefreak> mininessie: please use #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support topics
<jsidhu_> hey guys. i keep getting a segfault in my apache logs. my simple php scripts are working, even simple query to mysql. But i just installed a php gallery which is causing apache to segfault. I tried enableing a coredump by defining a CoreDumpDirectory but its not working.. how can i go about troubleshooting this
<cheche> jsidhu_: maybe you better speak with someone on #gallery
<jsidhu_> cheche: it worked fine on my ubuntu 8.04, thought it might have aomething to do with the latest release
<patdk-wk> jsidhu, are you using apache worker or prefork?
<patdk-wk> cause most likely some php module isn't thread safe, and that is why it's crashing
<jsidhu_> hmm.. its a fresh install.. so whatever ubuntu sets it up as... prefork probably
<om26er> I am trying lubuntu live session and it seems that it can play my media files without installing any codecs. Is it legal
<atrus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/507881 is recurring for me, breaking boot. suggestions?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 507881 in plymouth "Plymouth doesn't show messages sent before the splash screen is visible" [High,Fix released]
<nemo> om26er: mp3s?
<atrus> should i take it up with #ubuntu-bugs, to see if the bug needs to be reopened?
<charlie-tca> om26er, you should ask #lubuntu ?
<om26er> charlie-tca, oh there is a channel for it
<om26er> nemo, and yes
<melter> i'm installing the rc and i have a question about the password strength. what is the best rating? is it "good"? or is there something like "excellent"?
<charlie-tca> melter, never got it higher than 'fair' here
 * patdk-wk wonders if there is an, annoyingly overcomplex, setting :)
<melter> i wish there was a little question mark icon that explained what the possible values were
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> the lucid rc fails to install the grub boot loader
<kblin> the grub installer complains about a missing mapping for my logical volumes
<kblin> any clues on how to proceed here?
<robbit10> Is the Release Candidate LiveCD usable for installing the Release version of Ubuntu once it is out?
<atrus> robbit10: if it installs successfully, you can upgrade to the release version after the fact easilly.
<Odd-rationale> kblin: is this the first time? or always happens?
<topyli> robbit10, the updates to the RC will eventually make it identical to the final release
<atrus> kblin: try: sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/whatever
<robbit10> atrus, topyli: Great, thanks :)
<om26er> any one with dell 1564 just tried lucid did not boot blank screen aarg!
<patdk-wk> dell what 1564?
<patdk-wk> I could try a crapload of dells here
<mgoetze> 1564? dell powerconnect switch? (just guessing)
<amereservant> Anyone here running 10.04?
<mgoetze> amereservant: of course not, it's not released yet
<om26er> amereservant, this channel is for 10.04
<amereservant> Ohhh.
<Vigo> 3 days?
<Zelozelos> i cant believe what i just did, i was intending on purging blender and all its settings, incl python, and what i ended up doing after deleting blender was sudo-apt purge python, geez, now i really messed up my sys
<om26er> mgoetze, its a notebook
<Zelozelos> what do i do now?
<gnomefreak> install python would be a great place to start
<ringer> Zelozelos, restore from your backups?
<Ken8521> yup
<patdk-wk> om26er, figured that, but what type? latitude? inspiron? vostro? ....
<amereservant> Can someone check this:  Go to System > Administration > Login Screen and try clicking "Unlock".  It doesn't work for me and may be a bug.
<mgoetze> om26er: you do realise that dell has dozens of notebook lines such as latitude, precision, vostro, ...
<kblin> Odd-rationale: I can repeat the problem
<gnomefreak> amereservant: works here as of yesterday
<pcrov> amereservant: works fine here
<patdk-wk> amereservant, works for me :)
<amereservant> 64-bit?
<gnomefreak> no
<Zelozelos> no backups, ;( i guess ill just wait for the release in a few days then reinstall the entire os
<pcrov> yes
<om26er> that would be dell inspiron 1564
<gnomefreak> shouuldnt batter
<amereservant> Hmmm.
<kblin> atrus: no dice
<gnomefreak> Zelozelos: just install what was removed
<Vigo> Zelozelos: Recovery from boot?
<patdk-wk> x64 here
<Odd-rationale> kblin: what does your parttioning scheme look like?
<amereservant> strange.  Mine just stay's greyed out.
 * gnomefreak confused at why you dont just install python
<Vigo> or that
<Zelozelos> it uninstalled a HUGE list of stuff, it'll take me forever to reinstall everything
<amereservant> Unlock doesn't do anything for me.
<gnomefreak> reverse what you did :)
<gnomefreak> amereservant: are you a suyperusert or just a user?
<atrus> kblin: what's the specific error you're getting?
<Zelozelos> plus when i restarted it only gave me a root prompt, i have no idea how to do anything w/o sudo apt-get
<gnomefreak> damn thats bad. superuser
<kblin> Odd-rationale: /dev/sda1 -> /boot (ext2), /dev/sda2 -> /data (ext4), /dev/sda5 -> crypto partition -> LVM -> vg_system -> lv_root
<amereservant> gnomefreak: Errr, let me look.  I should be.
<gnomefreak> Zelozelos: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Vigo> On boot there is an Esc>(thing) that allows one to use a Recovery Mode
<gnomefreak> amereservant: you dont know if you have the sudo password?
<amereservant> gnomefreak: Oh, yes, I do.
<ringer> Zelozelos, you can install again today - there won't be much difference between now and Thursday
<kblin> atrus: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: no mapping exists for 'vg_system-lv_root'
<gnomefreak> amereservant: are you fully up to date?
<Zelozelos> really, cool ill get that going then thank you
<amereservant> gnomefreak: Yeap.
<kblin> autodetection of a filesystem module failed
<gnomefreak> amereservant: not sure why but file a bug (more than likely it is a local issue)
<kblin> please specify the module with the option '--modules' explicitly
<amereservant> gnomefreak: Alright, yeah, everything else from what I can tell seems to work fine.  Synaptic Package Manager, etc. all work just fine.
<An_Ony_Moose> hmm... Whenever I shutdown or reboot, it asks me to type my password because others are still logged in. This is never the case. Is it possible that it's detecting www-data or other service accounts being logged on?
<gnomefreak> amereservant: there is a command i used before i just dont recall it. try to reinstall the package
<Vigo> gnomefreak: Like a dpkg fix ?
<gnomefreak> An_Ony_Moose: once shutdown it should no longer count users that were logged in
<amereservant> gnomefreak: Do you know what the name of it is?  The process comes up as gdmsetup in the Processes list.
<gnomefreak> Vigo: hold that thought i have to re read your issue :(
<An_Ony_Moose> gnomefreak, it asks me to enter the password when I select shut down from the menu because other accounts are still logged in
<An_Ony_Moose> is it possible that this is because I created www-data as a normal user account?
<gnomefreak> Vigo: im sorry can you please restate your issue?
<gnomefreak> amereservant: gdmsetup is the command :)
<gnomefreak> go into a package manager and search for login and you should find it there
<Odd-rationale> do you have lv_root set as to mount as the / partition?
<Vigo> gnomefreak: I was merely attempting to jog your memory on a system call,,
<gnomefreak> An_Ony_Moose: you only have one person logged in when you try to shutdown?
<Odd-rationale> kblin: ^
<ringer> amereservant, have you checked your 'privileges'? System > Admin > Users & Groups
<amereservant> gnomefreak: Ohhhh, and there's the error.
<Zelozelos> ok so what i want is the ubuntu-10.04-rc-desktop-amd64.iso for my laptop right?
<An_Ony_Moose> gnomefreak, yes
 * gnomefreak good but not that good to see the problem from here :(
<gnomefreak> Vigo: not sure
<An_Ony_Moose> except that it might be detecting www-data as a logged-in user because it runs the apache daemon and is configured as a normal user account
<Flamekebab> Is it just me or has the U1 music store vanished from RhythmBox?
<gnomefreak> An_Ony_Moose: that is possible but i would say its a small chance. try stopping the process than restart/shutdown
<amereservant> Here's what I got from trying to launch it from the CLI: http://pastebin.com/9Vwjb0U3
<An_Ony_Moose> gnomefreak, stopping which process?
<gnomefreak> Flamekebab: i havent looked in a week but it was there ;)
<gnomefreak> An_Ony_Moose: apache
<Flamekebab> I see Jamendo, Magnatune, and no U1
<An_Ony_Moose> ok
<ringer> Zelozelos, Alt-F2 and type update-manager --devel-release     to update from the net
<gnomefreak> just need -d
<ringer> Zelozelos, make sure you do an update first
<Zelozelos> ringer, im not on ubuntu im in windows
<Zelozelos> and ubuntu isnt starting at all
<amereservant> Definitely a bug?
<trism> Flamekebab: make sure the plugin it enabled in Edit/Plugins
<ringer> Zelozelos, ok - that's different ;)
<gnomefreak> amereservant: that looks like a problem that i had in early devel cycle maybe month #2 but update fixed it. i suggest filing a bug and sooner the better
<Flamekebab> trism, good call
<Flamekebab> I wonder why it was disabled though
<Vigo> Screenshot and email to self.
<gnomefreak> amereservant: can you please try loggin on as a guest
<gnomefreak> amereservant: than see if it works
<ringer> Zelozelos, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004overview
<amereservant> gnomefreak: As a guest?
<trism> Flamekebab: may have encountered an error starting, so rhythmbox disabled it
<ringer> Zelozelos, that page points you to the iso's
<gnomefreak> amereservant: yes go to the logout drop down and you should see guest account
<An_Ony_Moose> gnomefreak, O.o shutdown works via login screen, no prompt (didn't try stopping apache) - bug?
<Flamekebab> trism, cheers
<amereservant> gnomefreak: Alright, brb.
<Zelozelos> ringer, got it, thank you ;)
<gnomefreak> Zelozelos: boot into safe-mode (recovery mode) and get a terminal and type apt-get update than apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> IIRC recovery mode is as a superuser
<gnomefreak> if not use sudo
<ringer> gnomefreak, Zelozelos is on windoze
<Ken8521> gnomefreak, yeah, it is.
<gnomefreak> reboot ;)
<gnomefreak> or boot ubu8ntu box
<gnomefreak> -8
<An_Ony_Moose> gnomefreak, stopped apache, still prompts if attempting to shut down.
<Zelozelos> ringer, gnomefreak, i think i got it, thanks for the help, i just thought maybe there was an easy way to undo what i did
<gnomefreak> An_Ony_Moose: than its not that :)
<Ken8521> Zelozelos, there should be.... do what gnome said.
<An_Ony_Moose> now I just want to know if it's a bug that there's no prompt when shutting down from the login screen :P
<gnomefreak> there is see the commands i gave you it will install all gnome packages that are default in ubuntu and python will be one or 10 of them
<Ken8521> gnomefreak, situations like this... is why i don't like how grub is hidden by default, if Ubuntu is the only OS.
<gnomefreak> An_Ony_Moose: yes but is it a local bug or a wide spread bug im not sure
<An_Ony_Moose> ok
<Zelozelos> sudo isnt working, apt-get isnt working, all i get is a root terminal (i guess its stoping after some error and gives me a command line ending with #)
<gnomefreak> my grub shows everytime no i dont recall what i changed
<Ken8521> Zelozelos, are you booting safe mode?
<Zelozelos> is ok, ill just reinstall, i wont be loosing anything b/c i frequently saving everything on the windows partition anyhow
<chillindave> gnomefreak: Same thing in the guest session.
<gnomefreak> Zelozelos: apt/dpkg shouyld work in recovery mode
<Ken8521> Zelozelos, ok... if thats what you want to do, thats fine
<An_Ony_Moose> also - I installed ubuntu twice on my computer, on separate hard drives. How do I get rid of the second installation (resize another partition on the same disk, thereby destroying the second ubuntu one) and make grub get it right?
 * gnomefreak thinks thinking thinking oh yeah you. than file a bug report
<gnomefreak> chillindave: ^^
<chillindave> gnomefreak: Alright, I'll go lookup how to do that.
<gnomefreak> gparted maybe
<gnomefreak> chillindave: ubuntu-bug gdmsetup
<gnomefreak> chillindave: than follow propts/answer questions
<gnomefreak> that will upload info for people to help with the problem
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke
<chillindave> Package gdmsetup does not exist
<kblin> Odd-rationale: yes
<brainproxy> if I mount a folder over sftp in the gui, is that available to me anywhere in a termina, i.e. is there a folder somewhere I could ln -s to something else easy to remember
<chillindave> brainproxy: I'm not sure it creates a mount point or not, was wondering that myself the other day.  If you figure it out, let me know.
<brainproxy> sure thing .. i guess i'll just setup sshfs for now
<gnomefreak> chillindave: try running the command without sudo. do you get same output or is it different
<gnomefreak> chillindave: ok give me a moment i will find right package
<trism> brainproxy: it mounts it in ~/.gvfs
<chillindave> gnomefreak: It "looks" the same at a brief glance-over.
<gnomefreak> chillindave: ok giv eme a minute i will have correct package
<chillindave> Ok, thank you.
<gnomefreak> who was the logout session?
<chillindave> gnomefreak: What's that?
<gnomefreak> chillindave: im not seeing the package for some reason, im trying to recall and use search but i will use a different parameter :)
<An_Ony_Moose> also - I installed ubuntu twice on my computer, on separate hard drives. How do I get rid of the second installation (resize another partition on the same disk, thereby destroying the second ubuntu one) and make grub get it right?
<gnomefreak> An_Ony_Moose: try notifyme if that helps
<An_Ony_Moose> notifyme?
<chillindave> gnomefreak: Yeah, it's not coming up as a package.
 * An_Ony_Moose installs
<chillindave> gnomefreak: Oh, I bet it's part of the "login" package.
<gnomefreak> An_Ony_Moose: its a package run apt-cache show notifyme  it will show you about the package
<andresmh> I had reported this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/496266 in Karmic. I just tested Lucid and I still have the same problem. What is the best way of reporting this in the hopes of getting more attention to it?
<gnomefreak> chillindave: it is but there is a name for it and i dont recall off hand so i am looking
<An_Ony_Moose> gnomefreak, I saw, thanks :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 496266 in linux "webcam support regression with 2.6.31-16.53-generic" [Medium,Triaged]
<gnomefreak> An_Ony_Moose: update the bug by running apport-collect 496266   and just add you see it on Lucid as well
<Hans_Henrik> RC1 got only DVD release?
<An_Ony_Moose> Hans_Henrik, no...
<An_Ony_Moose> Hans_Henrik, there's also a CD one
<Hans_Henrik> ah, where can i find it? :p
<Hans_Henrik> d
<Hans_Henrik> fd
<Hans_Henrik> xncgn
<gnomefreak> chillindave: ok i feel like crap. file it under gdm  unless i find it someone else
<Hans_Henrik> cfgx
<Hans_Henrik> nxdt
<Hans_Henrik> yc
<Hans_Henrik> fy
<Hans_Henrik> c
<gnomefreak> Hans_Henrik: please stop
<Hans_Henrik> ycfy
<Hans_Henrik> cf
<Hans_Henrik> fvykf
<Hans_Henrik> sorry, was my stupid rl friend
<andresmh> thanks gnomefreak, unfort, login in to launchpad is broken
<gnomefreak> it is?
<Hans_Henrik> ah, where can i get the cd version? i cant find it
<An_Ony_Moose> gnomefreak, I see it too
<andresmh>  Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad Login Service.
<An_Ony_Moose> :(
<gnomefreak> shipit or download
<gnomefreak> An_Ony_Moose: what are you trying to do?
<Hans_Henrik> i can't find out where to download it from
<gnomefreak> chillindave: gdm is best bet and they will change it as needed if needed
<An_Ony_Moose> gnomefreak, the apport command you gave me
<andresmh> very disappointed about finding the same regressions I had with Karmic also in Lucid :(
<gnomefreak> Hans_Henrik: 10.04 or another version?
<Hans_Henrik> 10.04
<chillindave> gnomefreak: Alright, I'll do that then.
<gnomefreak> !daily | Hans_Henrik
<ubottu> Hans_Henrik: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<gnomefreak> andresmh: webcam bug?
<gnomefreak> andresmh: hold on a sec
<andresmh> gnomefreak, yes, webcam but but also (and more importantly) sound input bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/409819
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 409819 in pulseaudio "[regression] Built-in mic not working after pulse updates on Karmic. Intel 82801H (ICH8 Family) sound card." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gnomefreak> An_Ony_Moose: the command didnt give anything?
<luis_> function keys fix for Lenovo u350
<An_Ony_Moose> gnomefreak, I can't log in to launchpad
<gnomefreak> An_Ony_Moose: oh well that is a whole other issue just update the bugs as to failing on Lucid as well
<An_Ony_Moose> gnomefreak, I CAN'T. I can't log on to launchpad.
<gnomefreak> An_Ony_Moose: you run that command in terminal, but what error are you getting
<gnomefreak> An_Ony_Moose: dont have an account?
<An_Ony_Moose> yes I do
 * gnomefreak head to LP
<An_Ony_Moose> but as someone said earlier LP login is broken right now
<gnomefreak> An_Ony_Moose: saw that hold on a sec
<andresmh> An_Ony_Moose, it's back!!
<gnomefreak> i logged in fine here
 * gnomefreak heads to find out what happened
<An_Ony_Moose> yay
<An_Ony_Moose> yep, it works
<gnomefreak> ok its up here someone had gotten an apache error but it was not the same problem by the looks of it
<luis_> the function keys fix from 9.10 work on 10.04
<luis_> ?
 * gnomefreak logged in 2 hours ago and was meant to do something but now i cant remember :(
<dima> hi. installed today ubuntu rc and playing music and with opened googl chrome computer crashed. what info i shuld gather to post bugreport?
<gnomefreak> luis_: depends on what you are trying but yes the F# still get me into TTY
<gnomefreak> ctrl+alt+F#
<yofel> luis_: depends on your exact hardware, was there a bug reported about them not working in 9.10? (think usually don't just fix themselves)
<An_Ony_Moose> gnomefreak, apparently I need to be a subscriber to the bug?
<luis_> yes
<gnomefreak> oh god thanks you for showing up yofel
<yofel> gnomefreak: hi, just got back home :)
<gnomefreak> An_Ony_Moose: are you no tthe one that reported the bug?
<gnomefreak> An_Ony_Moose: give me a bug # but apport command should not stop you
<An_Ony_Moose> no, I'm not the one that reported the bug
<luis_> "sudo nano etc/default/grub"  is what i type in term'
<An_Ony_Moose> you gave ME the bug number
<An_Ony_Moose> 496266
<dima> computer crashed with ubuntu 10.04 RC. what info to gather to post bugreport?
<gnomefreak> bug 496266
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 496266 in linux "webcam support regression with 2.6.31-16.53-generic" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496266
<An_Ony_Moose> gnomefreak, oops
<gnomefreak> An_Ony_Moose: thats not it is it
<gnomefreak> that was meant for andresmh
<gnomefreak> that bug at least
<plasmab> anyone know how to bully the installer into using a device without partitioning? the installer seems to fail to find any partitions but they are there (lucid alternate)
<An_Ony_Moose> gnomefreak, I think you said my name when mentioning the bug number
<dima> also strange thing- i wasnt able to install XFS filesystem.
<An_Ony_Moose> yup, you said it to me
<An_Ony_Moose> misunderstanding :)
<yofel> luis_: what are you trying to do? that's the bootloader configuration file
<gnomefreak> An_Ony_Moose: most likely sorry about that. please file a bug on your issue, best to use ubuntu-bug packagename
<An_Ony_Moose> ok
<gnomefreak> An_Ony_Moose: auto complete error
<An_Ony_Moose> but what is the package where the bug is? >.>
<gnomefreak> log out problem?
<yofel> plasmab: RC or daily build?
<luis_> im tryin to get my funtion key to work to adjust my brightness
<luis_> my machine is a Lenovo u350
<plasmab> daily... today
<yofel> hm
<plasmab> i could fdisk -l for you if that helps?
<Kangarooo> computer crashed with ubuntu 10.04 RC. what info to gather to post bugreport? also strange thing- i wasnt able to install XFS filesystem.
<luis_> that fix worked for 9.10
<gnomefreak> yofel: if you get a minute can you give An_Ony_Moose a package name to go along with his bug. phone just rang. An_Ony_Moose please restate your issue for us. i will returtn in a few
<Hans_Henrik> is ntfsclone in the repos of 10.04?
<gnomefreak> yofel: i meant please ;)
<charlie-tca> Kangarooo, crash during install?
<yofel> sure, what was your issue again An_Ony_Moose?
<plasmab> yofel, fdisk reports that GPT partitions arent supported and i should use gparted
<charlie-tca> Kangarooo, if it is during install, please try today's image. It might be fixed already
<BluesKaj> Kangarooo, XFS file system ?
<An_Ony_Moose> yofel, When shutting down from login, it asks me for a password claiming that another user is already logged in; This is not the case. Additionally, it does *not* ask for a password when shutting down from the login screen.
<chillindave_> wow, found another big issue.
<yofel> Kangarooo: use a daily build, installing on XFS was broken in the RC
<chillindave_> I can't launch Firefox after having logged out and back in.
<chillindave_> The system monitor either.....
<daftykins> is XFS pretty solid? i've got a 12TB RAID6 server to commision soon, planning lucid server for it. but some have said XFS may be good for large files over EXT4?
<gnomefreak> chillindave_: please log out and back in again or reboot
<Kangarooo> charlie-tca, no in install i couldnt install xfs so i choose EXT4. and when installed then with music playing and chrome opened some strange visual effects take over the screen.
<gnomefreak> ok next person to ask me about lightning+tb3 i working on it damnit
<An_Ony_Moose> also, how can I disable blocking of the ctrl-alt-bksp key sequence?
<yofel> An_Ony_Moose: actually I'm not sure there, can you ask again in #ubuntu-bugs ? The other bugsquad members might know more
<chillindave_> gnomefreak: I did log out and back in.... I'll try rebooting next, but that's not suppose to do that is it?
<yofel> An_Ony_Moose: that's deprecated, use alt+sysrq+k instead
<Kangarooo> BluesKaj, yes XFS filesystem wasnt able to install- showed some error. and took me to step to choose login info.
<gnomefreak> chillindave_: no it is not but we mihgt have found the issue :)
<An_Ony_Moose> okay yofel, thanks
<An_Ony_Moose> oh, ok
<An_Ony_Moose> AAAND another question :P
<An_Ony_Moose> I'm trying to use gparted to resize a partition to the maximum size.
<chillindave_> gnomefreak: Oh, the one causing this glitch?
<An_Ony_Moose> After it is only unallocated space
<An_Ony_Moose> but the resize/move option is greyed out
<chillindave_> gnomefreak: Cause pidof firefox doesn't return anything.
<An_Ony_Moose> WAIT, nevermind. It was mounted xD
<Kangarooo> yofel, i already installed. ill just then use ext4 for a while. if its not possible to change filesystem with livecd to installed system then ill leave ext4. thats ok. looks like ubuntu is now little faster
<gnomefreak> chillindave_: it can. i dont reccall if we use pinary still for admin dialogs but i would need to know since it is not giving you one
<daftykins> An_Ony_Moose: there's the package 'dontzap' for re-enabling X.org restart via ctrl+alt+backspace
<gnomefreak> chillindave_: not sure why you are seeing that but reboot and let me know
<daftykins> although as mentioned, deprecated so does bad things :D
<An_Ony_Moose> problem with alt-sysrq-k is...
<An_Ony_Moose> I have an apple keyboard :(
 * gnomefreak uses and i know its the old way but /etc/init.d/gdm start/stop/restart or whatever one i want to use
<Kangarooo> so should i use apport or manually take log files to bug report about visual artifacts taking over screen
<An_Ony_Moose> ah yes, that's an option too
<gnomefreak> apport if you can
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-bug == apport :)
<Kangarooo> gnomefreak, ok then to witch programm? all screen was taken over by visual artifacts
<Kangarooo> but only ubuntu new design collor artifacts
<gnomefreak> Kangarooo: xorg or the drivers you are using either way it will get attention of who it needs to
<chillindave> Woah, what tha hell?!?!?!?
 * gnomefreak thinks before asking
<gnomefreak> chillindave: what the hell what?
<chillindave> I'm apparently running multiple sessions as the same user.
<gnomefreak> chillindave: that is why firefox bug
<BluesKaj> Kangarooo, are you installing server edition , and XFS for large file use ?
<gnomefreak> s/bug/problem
<chillindave> Look at the user list.  I'm still logged in as amereservant too.
<chillindave> It wouldn't let me shutdown.
<chillindave> So apparently it's not checking to see if I'm already logged into gnome.
<gnomefreak> chillindave: meet An_Ony_Moose you both are seeing same issue at least for now ;)
<chillindave> Haha.
<Kangarooo> BluesKaj, no desktop edition 10.04 rc. yesterday dowloaded. xfs for boot then swap then / xfs and then /home xfs and i got error
<chillindave> Well let me see if I can end this session and get back to the other one.
<gnomefreak> yofel: do you know what file extension flash uses fopr videos?
<amereservant> Wow, there we go.
<yofel> gnomefreak: not sure, I used some video downloader for youtube once and got .flv files
<amereservant> LOL, that's crazy.
<gnomefreak> An_Ony_Moose: there is a command to see who is logged in but its way too far back in bash histroy i dont remember it
<BluesKaj> Kangarooo, why XFS ?  whynot next4 ?
<gnomefreak> yofel: thanks i just need a close enough guess and that did it
<An_Ony_Moose> gnomefreak, who :P
<gnomefreak> An_Ony_Moose: you
<gnomefreak> :)
<An_Ony_Moose> har har.
<yofel> no 'who' ;)
<BluesKaj> err ext4 Kangarooo
<kblin> is there any way to get a list of modules that grub2 supports?
<gnomefreak> yofel: there is a downloader?
<kblin> the man page doesn't mention any
<Kangarooo> BluesKaj, 2 days ago i found that xfs is faster mounting and faster finding files. but from old statistics.
<yofel> gnomefreak: I use the 'DownloadHelper' Firefox extension
<gnomefreak> yofel: thanks i know it :)
<BluesKaj> Kangarooo, i undserstand the XFS has a hard time with smaller files , it designed for large files like video etc
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<Blue11> !opera
<ubottu> Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<markit> hi, upgraded Kubuntu 9.10 to 10.04, but I've no more the taskbar, desktop widget, etc., just the KDE background "sky / stars" screen, any tip?
<Kangarooo> ok i posted bug report about xorg artifacs
<Kangarooo> where do i post bug about googlechrome not showing accept/decline for file download in downpanel? in launchpad theres no package
<Pici> Kangarooo: Where did you get the package?
<Kangarooo> Pici, from google chrome website
<rohan> Kangarooo: you can't report a google chrome bug in ubuntu launchpad
<Pici> Kangarooo: Then report the bug to google.
<costre> Is it just me, or does the "Back"-button in the ubuntu file manager do the same as the "up"-button? It doesnt seem to go back to the previous folder, it just goes up a step in the directory tree
<rohan> you can report it on www.crbug.com
<rohan> but, have you confirmed that it is actually a bug, Kangarooo ?
<BluesKaj> use chromium , Kangarooo ...it runs better on linux
<rohan> chrome _never_ shows accept/decline before downloading, unless downloading exe/rpm/deb
<rohan> BluesKaj: crap.. says who?
<Kangarooo> BluesKaj, can i also install extensions and themes? is it the same?
<rohan> Kangarooo: it's not the same
<BluesKaj> rohan, in my experience it does...says me
<Kangarooo> ok
<amereservant> Oh, woops.  Didn't realize I was in that channel.
<gnomefreak> amereservant: much better :)
<amereservant> Yeah, I thought I was in this channel.
<gnomefreak> amereservant: ok open a terminal and type in the following command
<gnomefreak> amereservant: apport-collect 442795
<rohan> BluesKaj: could you give specific examples?
<BluesKaj> Kangarooo, dunno about extensions and themes , I don't do the eye candy thing much
<Belegar> can we report bugs without create an account?
<Kangarooo> Belegar, in launchpad no
<gnomefreak> amereservant: that will ask you to upload the files say yes IIRC it opens the bug in browser but if not open it and in a comment let them know it happens to you too
<Belegar> agrl, ok thanks
<gnomefreak> Belegar: nope
<dagny_taggart> Hello.  I currently run Karmic and flash sucks no matter how I try to fix it.  Can anyone give me any feedback on flash in Lucid?
<rohan> Kangarooo: have a look -- http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<gnomefreak> dagny_taggart: its not Ubuntu its flash Linux support sucks
<gnomefreak> from adobe
<BluesKaj> rohan , it's been a while since i used google chrome , but it began to fail on several wenbsites and the bookmarks werent working in some cases
<amereservant> gnomefreak: It gave me this: You are not the reporter or subscriber of this problem report, or the report is a duplicate or already closed.
<amereservant> Please create a new report using "apport-bug".
<dagny_taggart> gnomefreak: I never had a problem with Gutsy
<gnomefreak> amereservant: file a bug using the following command. what package is i first
<rohan> BluesKaj: that issue is not something specific to chrome, it will reproduce on chromium too
<kevix> I upgrade to lucid and I can not boot into my root filesystem. its there, but can not boot into it. seems to hang after checking root.
<BluesKaj> rohan, no such problems with chromium
<amereservant> gnomefreak: I was using gdm as you said to do.
<gnomefreak> amereservant: type in a terminal the following
<gnomefreak> amereservant: ubuntu-bug gdm
<rohan> BluesKaj: that might just be because your chromium build will be a newer one in which the problem was resolved
<gnomefreak> and do as it suggests/prompts/asks you for
<jrib> I tried using usb-creator on a jaunty install to create a usb startup disk with the lucid alternate amd64 iso.  However, on my macbook when I select the usb in refit, it shows the diamond logo (like it had for the usb at the selection screen) for a few seconds then just boots my normal install of ubuntu.  I'm downloading the desktop iso now to try that.  How else can I troubleshoot this?
 * gnomefreak tries to finish a download. i will be helpful when i get done
 * gnomefreak sees more help arrive
<BluesKaj> rohan, i beg to differ , the websites in question worked perfectly well with chromium after freezing and crashing in google chrome
<bryanr> hey
<bryanr> 2 days until 10.04 is official. would it hurt if i upgraded now?
<rohan> BluesKaj: did you check that both were on the same revision or not?
<bryanr> or should i wait
<rohan> bryanr: no, it wouldn't
<bryanr> ok man i trust ya
<rohan> go ahead and upgrade, you will avoid the traffic which plagues the mirror on release day
<bryanr> what is the uh
<alvin> cjs: How does the RAID work out?
<amereservant> gnomefreak: Ok, I've entered the summary and now it's asking me if any others are the same thing....
<bryanr> command again for upgrading
<jrib> bryanr: if you don't mind your system exploding you can upgrade, otherwise wait for official release
<|rt|> after upgrading I no longer have the volume control in the panel...any ideas on what to look for to resolve that?
<rohan> BluesKaj: there is no reason why chromium should 'work better' *on linux* -- chromium is no "closer" to linux than google-chrome is
<rohan> |rt|: many people have been having it iirc.. have a look on launchpad
<gnomefreak> amereservant: just give info like what you do to get the problem what you expect what happens and any other info that you think might be helpful but for now just worry about your bug
<|rt|> rohan k thanks
<BluesKaj> rohan, who's mgoinf to bother with revision checks when the browser's nort working ..ppl just switch to something that works
<trism> |rt|: do you have the indicator applet in the panel? that's where the volume control is now
<bryanr> ok brb
<amereservant> gnomefreak: Well it won't let me past the summary part.  I've got a "Check again" button and a list of like bugs including the one I showed you listed below.
<|rt|> trism: no that's what's missing...I can go to applications->sound and video->volume control to get the full panel
<|rt|> trism: but the applet is missing currently
<rohan> BluesKaj: very well.. just give chrome a try, though, and you should not face the same problems
<gnomefreak> amereservant:  at the bottom you dont see a button saying something like file my own bug report?
<amereservant> Ohhhh.  Missed that one.
<gnomefreak> eh dont feel bad i do it alot but normally things that make things break
<|rt|> found an easy solution to the problem on the forums
<BluesKaj> rohan, I already did, chromium works fine ...if google-chrome is working better now then that's good , but I'm sticking with what i know is working.
<|rt|> looks like you just need to readd it to the startup list
 * gnomefreak needs to change phone # and not give it to anyone
<gnomefreak> ill be back
<kevix> anyone have lucid boot problems?
<cjs> alvin: Oh, talking to Intel tech. support was a joy!
<BluesKaj> kevix, yeah i have trouble staying lucid after too many hrs in here :)
<cjs> alvin: So basically, it seems to be an issue with the BIOS on my Intel desktop motherboard. If I boot Intel's Grub CD (which they use for BIOS upgrades), it will then boot the hard drive just fine. Just the BIOS alone won't boot.
<BluesKaj> kevix, just tell us your problem , if someone knows how to help he/she will
<cjs> Other than that, everything's fine.
<kevix> anyone have ubuntu 10.04 boot problems
<rohan> kevix: problems of what type?
<BluesKaj> kevix, describe it pls
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: not even me?!?
<BUGabundo> I would never call you :)
<kevix> after I upgrade with the 'do----upgrade -d'  to lucid, it would not boot to desktop. something about plygrim and then 'unsupported mode' on my LCD display
<alvin> cjs: So, Intel gave you a fix?
<alvin> I didn't knew they had grub cd's for BIOS upgrades
<cjs> alvin: Ha!
<jrib> kevix: try disabling "plygrim"?
<twig11> How do I set the Ambiance theme to show an icon instead of a dot for the menu button in the window title bar?
<rohan> lol, kevix , do you mean plymouth?
<kevix> rohan: yeah. plymouth. like the famous rock :)
<cjs> alvin: Basically, they gave me lots of runarounds, including asking me to test with a "supported" OS (i.e., Windows), and then finally admitted that they don't support drives larger than 2TB. Mine are 2.0003 TB.
<BluesKaj> or the city in england
<twig11> I know how to change the positioning of the buttons with gconf-editor, but I want the menu button to display the icon of the app the window belongs to instead of just a plain dot. Where is the setting for that?
<kevix> BluesKaj: either way, its not my favorite place to visit
<cjs> Well, in a way they did give me a workaround: I'm just leaving their BIOS upgrade CD in the drive, and it times out to boot the HDD after 15 seconds if nobody touches a key.
<gnomefreak> it worked :) and BUGabundo nope not even you
<alvin> cjs: Waah. So, there's no fix for you yet?
<BUGabundo> :(
<gnomefreak> it worked because it was already installed
<cjs> alvin: But I think that the biosgrub partition was definitely wanted. It's certainly being used.
<alvin> You can buy a cheap sata card. That'll work.
<jrib> I tried using usb-creator on a jaunty install to create a usb startup disk with the lucid alternate amd64 iso.  However, on my macbook when I select the usb in refit, it shows the diamond logo (like it had for the usb at the selection screen) for a few seconds then just boots my normal install of ubuntu.  I'm downloading the desktop iso now to try that.  How else can I troubleshoot this?
<Kangarooo> again computer crashed while installing skype (and it didnt finish). and now i cant install skype couse it says only one can be opened close aptitude or synaptic (it says like that in my language i translated)
<cjs> A cheap SATA card will fix the issue? Really?
<cjs> Could be worth a try.
<kevix> well I will be back in about 15 mins if I still did not find a solution
<yofel> !aptlock | kevix
<ubottu> kevix: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<rohan> jrib: usb-creator does not work with alternate disks
<yofel> Kangarooo: ^
<yofel> sry kevix
<Kangarooo> also when crashed (all screen with ubuntu new branding colors) i couldnt not get in to other tty pressin ctrl+alt+f1(till f6)
<alvin> workaround is more like it, but yes. I have a motherboard that can't read large drives either. I just attached those drives to a sata raid card and all was well.
<cjs> Though that then puts my disks on the PCI bus, which is probably not that great a thing. My RAID currently rebuilds at 110 MB/sec.
<rohan> jrib: usb-creator is meant only for "desktop" discs.
<jrib> rohan: ah, thank you
<kevix> apt is fine. I just chrooted in to my root and used aptitide
<alvin> cjs: That is correct. I used PCI-X, but the board had a slot for that.
<yofel> kevix: that message was for Kangarooo, tab completed the wrong person, sry
<kevix> yofel: ok
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: have you used the extension mutirowbookmarkstoolbar?
<Kangarooo> yofel, ok
<kevix> so my issue with 10.04 seems to be related to the initrd or some boot process hanging
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: no
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: thanks
<gnomefreak> >500 bookmarks and it doesnt do anything for me
<Kangarooo> yes yofel that solved thx :)
<cjs> alvin: Ah, I wonder if mine does.
<amereservant> gnomefreak: Ok, so once I finish that, do I need to run that other command?
<twig11> How do I make the menu button in the window title bar display an icon for the app instead of a dot, as is the default for Ambiance. I want my icons back!
<gnomefreak> amereservant: give me bug # please
<amereservant> gnomefreak: #570885
<gnomefreak> amereservant: thanks
<alvin> cjs: PCI-X is a bit larger than a normal PCI slot. I don't know about the performance of PCI, but it's less than that of your motherboard in most cases. Pity there isn't a BIOS upgrade
<gnomefreak> bug 570885
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 570885 in gdm "Login Screen Settings greyed out and unlock button non-responsive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570885
<amereservant> gnomefreak: Sure thing.
<shan3> Hi all. Any idea why a simple upstart job like this: http://pastebin.com/Q6mkJzzw doesn't work?
<amereservant> gnomefreak: That's the one I just filed.
<gnomefreak> amereservant: i know the bot gave it in link form for me :)
<gnomefreak> amereservant: use bug thenumber  and the bot gives you the info on it
<amereservant> gnomefreak: Oh very nice!  So is that it?
<cjs> alvin: Oh, I do have a PCI-X slot: an x16 and an x1, actually.  No problem, then.
<gnomefreak> amereservant: give me a minute i am thinking
 * amereservant even included a screenshot of it. ;)
<jbuncher> anyone having trouble printing dvi files in Lucid?
<cjs> alvin: It's a pity, but it does give me another reason to dislike Intel.
<gintonic> Anyone using Lucid + ATI + HDMI?
<cjs> alvin: Anyway, the real fun comes tomorrow when I try to set up some KVM instances using encrypted partitions in the huge remainder of that LVM.
<SandGorgon> hello peoples... use "nomodeset" for plymouth issues, make sure your floppy drives are disabled in your bios, and if upgrading ... make sure you do  “chmod ug+rwx,o+rwt /tmp” . You'll maybe live to tell the tale !"
<cjs> So is there some easy way to change a machine from a server to a desktop and back again?
<Szocool> Hi there! How can I make an usb pendrive install disk, as my current system is, all apps included?
<alvin> cjs: I'll be here tomorrow. That reminded me I want to write a mail to the ubuntu-server list about performance of KVM. LVM snapshots can bring performance of virtual machines down A LOT. I don't know about encryption.
<cjs> Szocool: Sorry, you want to install from a pen drive, or run from a pen drive with all your stuff installed?
<Szocool> just install
<cjs> alvin: Encryption makes virtually no difference, in my experience. It's very cheap on modern machines.
<alvin> cjs: I wouldn't do that. You have ubuntu-desktop (and ubuntu-server), but little things are different, like the IO_SCHEDULER
<twig11> How do I change the menu button on the window title bar to show an icon instead of a plain dot in the  Ambiance theme?
<cjs> alvin: Oh, really? It's probably not a big deal, and I'd want to stay with the server kernel, I just thought it could be handy from time to time to have a desktop available. Still, I feel nervous about running my firewall as my desktop. :-)
<trism> shan3: seems to work alright here, what did you name the script? it has to end in .conf or upstart won't run it
<Era> Hi. I have ubuntu 10.4 installed in VirtualBox. When the login screen appears and I click to my username nothing happens. What's wrong? Thank you in advance.
<alvin> cjs: You can run a virtual desktop if it's going to be a KVM server :-)
<cjs> alvin: Anyway, in other areas, I've seen KVM suck pretty bad. I was very disappointed when I switched from NetBSD that I had to switch from Xen.
<An_Ony_Moose> How do I get grub to "forget" a no-longer-existant partition? It
<cjs> I could, but can I give my graphics card to a KVM?
<An_Ony_Moose> 's no longer in fstab and update-grub doesn't help.
 * gnomefreak might see the difference. amereservant can you please make a new user with all privledges and reboot than try it. I'm adding my 3cents to bug report atm
<jsidhu_> hey guys, i've got a fresh install with latest updates, but the "mysqli" module for php is causing apache to SEG FAULT. is there a bug that i'm working against here?
<alvin> I like KVM/libvirt, but it needs a bit more polish. It's production ready, but I'm still struggling with the concept of backups/snapshots
<cjs> Particularly for disk IO, KVM's been bad. That's why I want to play with giving it a raw partition taken out of an LVM.
 * gnomefreak adding my 2cents to bug report
<gnomefreak> ok wtf
<gnomefreak> oh thats why
<cjs> But it is good in that you can have a remote, unattended server that can boot all by itself without passwords, yet your "real" server can require them, and you just log in to start it up.
<Szocool> cjs, any idea how can I make such install disk?
<alvin> cjs: Yes, that's the best option. I take backups of those by using qemu-img convert. virtio is also a must for performance.
<amereservant> gnomefreak: Alright, I'll give that a go.  Do you know off the top of your head how to change the terminal background color?  Purple just won't do and I can't seem to find it.
<gnomefreak> amereservant: did you get my comment about making a new users rebooting than trying again. dont add it to bug report yet just let me know what happens
<cjs> Szocool: You need to answer my previous question, first. :-)
<gnomefreak> amereservant: system>prefferneces>users  or admin menu but one of the 2
<gintonic> Has anyone zsynced since RC?
<Szocool> cjs I want just to install
<cjs> alvin: Oh, I didn't know about virtio!
<luis_> will the function key fix that was used in 9.10 work on 10.04
<alvin> cjs: There are even Windows drivers, but you have to pay for Vista/7/2008 (if i'm informed correctly)
<cjs> Szocool: Ah. There's a "USB Startup Disk Creator" that comes with Ubuntu, I believe, that will let you create that.
<z0rt|work> the usb creator is under system-administration
<Szocool> it only can make, from an iso or cd/dvd
<cjs> In fact, I think it's sort of live/Install, really, but that's basically what the Ubuntu non-alternate desktop installer is, anyway.
<z0rt|work> ^
<amereservant> gnomefreak: System > Administration > Users and Groups doesn't work right either.  I can't add a user.
<cjs> Szocool: Well, that's the point. You take the ISO of the install disk you want, and it converts it to USB. Doesn't it?
<z0rt|work> i think Szocool wants to make a current image of his install and use that as his install image
<Szocool> yes, but I want to backup my system
<andresmh> gnomefreak: sorry, i went away to have lunch. I am not sure I understand what you said but the bottom line is that these two old regression bugs are still present in Lucid and I would like to give them more visibility https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/409819 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/496266
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 409819 in pulseaudio "[regression] Built-in mic not working after pulse updates on Karmic. Intel 82801H (ICH8 Family) sound card." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<amereservant> gnomefreak: "Add" and "Advanced Settings" buttons do nothing.
<gnomefreak> amereservant: ok there is a problem with the (pinery) i think is what is used
<Szocool> z0rt|work, exactly
<amereservant> gnomefreak: Same behavior as the other one.
<gnomefreak> yoasif: do we use pinary by default?
<gnomefreak> amereservant: yes im on it let me figure out what is happening with the superuser dialog
<amereservant> gnomefreak: Alright.  ;)
<cjs> Gah, I'm wiped. I think I've spent about nine hours on this install. Bedtime.
<sebsebseb> Hi
<gnomefreak> amereservant: anything work under system>admin?
<jbuncher> is anyone having issues printing from okular in lucid?
<cjs> alvin: I'll let you know if I find anything interesting tomorrow. But probably not, unless I get brave and do the KVM stuff; most of my hard work is now done.
<z0rt|work> Szocool:
<amereservant> Update Manager, Synaptic Package Manger both work fine.
<Szocool> hm?
<gintonic> Does lucid have free beer?
<cjs> Though I'm a bit pissed I can't properly test booting.
<_zed> Hi there.
<z0rt|work> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688872
<amereservant> gnomefreak: ^^
<_zed> I'm wondering, why netcat have no -c option in 10.04?
<z0rt|work> that should help you m8
<Szocool> thx z0rt|work
<Szocool> bye all
<gnomefreak> if you run sudo apt-get update let it run than try to open gdmsetup within a 1minute of update finishing
<gnomefreak> amereservant: ^^
<moversti> why my sd-disk wont automount anymore once I plug it in? (netbook remix9
<amereservant> gnomefreak: Same thing.
<gnomefreak> amereservant: thanks
<amereservant> gnomefreak: Check your PM.
<gnomefreak> amereservant: i did
<gnomefreak> i answered
<Kangarooo> hello again. i found that i order to have irc in empathy i need to install telepathy-idle. why its not by default installed? im disconnected from #ubuntu irc that way
<gnomefreak> oh crap
<gnomefreak> amereservant: i think i have it :)
<Cornwall> Kangarooo: Yep, annoying, isn't it? :)
<Kangarooo> ups sorry it is installed but still i dont have irc
<Kangarooo> then maybe something else needs to be installed to have irc in empathy?
<gnomefreak> amereservant: beforte you do that please do me a favor. reinstall gnome-keyring  sudo apt-get instal --reinstall gnome-keyring  i think that is the apt command
<Era> Hi. I have ubuntu 10.4 installed in VirtualBox. When the login screen appears and I click to my username nothing happens. What's wrong? Thank you in advance.
<duffydack> 1 ongoing problem still not fixed is my wireless (broadcom STA wl driver) sometimes fails to load and I get no wireless, tried modprobe wl but only rebooting fixes it.
<irv> duffydack: i was just going to ask about that
<irv> same thing happens to me, except i haven't seen it work yet
<gnomefreak> amereservant: give me a few you do not need that list
<gnomefreak> anyine else getting LP timeouts?
<luis_> whats LP
<irv> login prompt
<Jeeves_> Launchpad :)
<irv> linkin park
<duffydack> irv, doesnt work at all for you ?  I was hoping this would be fixed by now..was a problem in karmic too
<irv> it loads "successfully"
<irv> and can see the networks, but WPA encryption just fails every time
<irv> and sometimes it doesn't load
<z0rt|work> i hate linkin park timeouts
<irv> I installed alpha 3 i belive and it was working
<irv> or it seemed to be
<irv> and then RC today and no workie
<gnomefreak> amereservant: you still here?
<amereservant> gnomefreak: Ok, re-installed the keyring, no luck.  Quote:" give me a few you do not need that list" .... a few what?
<irv> also, in addition to the encryption failing, the networks don't seem to show up
<amereservant> gnomefreak: Yeah, still here.
 * gnomefreak has a job for you to do in a few
<Jeeves_> irv: Is there no usable windows driver?
<amereservant> gnomefreak: found yet another bug.  can't add any other applications to the launch bar.  I added terminal earlier and now it can't be removed nor added to.
<irv> *shrugs*, this driver was working in the last release i had on there for like a week or so
<gnomefreak> amereservant: check if policykit is running in your session should be listed in ps aux |grep policykit (see bug for more details)
<irv> (the STA driver)
<irv> any troubleshooting i can try?
<amereservant> gnomefreak: Yes, it is.
 * gnomefreak smacks self for not thinking of that
<duffydack> irv, well I get no wireless activity whatsoever, it says its disabled.. but its not.   have you tried removing the connection from network manager and removing the key from password+encryption keys app.
<gnomefreak> amereservant: ok go to bug report and comment/answer
<gnomefreak> amereservant: see Kamus' comment. ok i  will leave you 2 to it unless i think of something while smoking or working :)
<duffydack> irv, ive actually got my wireless config setup in /etc/network/interfaces which bypasses NM bs, and is connected before desktop even shows..but I like to see it there with an applet like NM.
<amereservant> gnomefreak: Ok, what do I need to do?
<yofel> duffydack: network manager never touches /etc/network/interfaces, so if a device is configured there it will show as 'unmanaged' in the applet
<duffydack> irv, maybe I can show you what ive got for you to try adding to your /etc interfaces
<gnomefreak> amereservant: just answer his questions and run apport-collect bugnumber  since i added a task maybe it will get more info
<isolat3dsh33p> hello, how do I restart alsa in 10.04?
<duffydack> irv, yeah what I meant is, nm doesnt get used, but it doesnt even get loaded for me, its not there.. so I dont use the interfaces file as i like to see it on my desktop
<yofel> isolat3dsh33p: disable pulse autorespawn, kill pulse, restart alsa, enable pulse autospawn again, start pulse
<yofel> pulse == pulseaudio
<yofel> isolat3dsh33p: and why do you want to restart alsa anyway?
<isolat3dsh33p> i tried `killall pulseudio` didn't work.
<yofel> isolat3dsh33p: yes, as pulseaudio will simple start again, you need to disable autospawn first in /etc/pulse/client.conf
<isolat3dsh33p> yofel, because I plug in my headphone while booting. Now I unplug my headphone, but sound doesnt come out
<amereservant> gnomefreak: Alright, I think I did that correctly.
<yofel> isolat3dsh33p: that sounds like a bug then...
<yofel> isolat3dsh33p: did you check the audio settings? (alsamixer, pavucontrol)
<isolat3dsh33p> yofel, I'm used to the bug. In 9.10 i just simply `/etc/init.d/alsa-utils --restart` but now cant
<yofel> isolat3dsh33p: did you report a bug about it back then? headphone works fine here
<gnomefreak> amereservant: also please paste the command and the output from the ps aux command i gave you a bit ago
<gnomefreak> amereservant: i will check back on it when im done with email
<amereservant> I did, I pasted it in my comment to that bug.
<amereservant> gnomefreak: ^^
<gnomefreak> amereservant: thanks
<isolat3dsh33p> yofel, nope. :(
<gnomefreak> amereservant: you know what run ps aux pipe it to a file and attach the file
<yofel> isolat3dsh33p: maybe ping crimsun here, he should know more than I do
 * gnomefreak goes to look for command just incase
<amereservant> gnomefreak: LOL, not sure how to pipe to a file....
<gnomefreak> amereservant: looking for it atm
<amereservant> gnomefreak: NM, I found it.
<gnomefreak> i cant recall what order the $ and friends are
<isolat3dsh33p> yofel, I'm not sure how to write a bug. I never wrote one. :/
<amereservant> gnomefreak: I just typed ps aux |grep policykit > policykit.txt
<yofel> isolat3dsh33p: run 'ubuntu-bug audio' and follow the steps
<Era> Hi. I have ubuntu 10.4 installed in VirtualBox. When the login screen appears and I click to my username nothing happens. What's wrong? Thank you in advance.
<gnomefreak> amereservant: i would like you to attach all of ps aux
<ubuntu> i've tried to upgrade to lucid, but i've got an error while processing x11-common (--configure). can you help me, please?
<gnomefreak> ypou can just use ps aux >filename.txt IIRC but the !$> works better (that is not the right order/chars)
<isolat3dsh33p> yofel, never mind. I'll just go restart my laptop. :)
<gnomefreak> its 2>1 | filename i think
<isolat3dsh33p> yofel, thanks for your time ;)
<gnomefreak> no that cant work
<ubuntu> no one?
<gnomefreak> oh damnit yofel can you please give him the command to pipe ps aux to a file
<yofel> isolat3dsh33p: erm, can you still file a bug? things just don't get magically fixed by themselves
<yofel> gnomefreak: sec
<gnomefreak> yofel: thanks so much
<gnomefreak> amereservant: see comment comming
<amereservant> gnomefreak: I posted that outfile if that's what you need as an attachment to that bug.
<gnomefreak> amereservant: the file that lists everything under ps aux
<amereservant> Ohhhhh.
<tsimpson> "ps aux > filename"
<yofel> amereservant: ps aux > file should be enough, if you want to catch error output to use ps aux &> file
<ChaosR> heya guys. My new lucid server has a bugged vnc4server, when I run Xvnc4 -screen 0 800x600x2 -br -ac -PasswordFile /home/chaosr/.vnc/passwd and connect it segfaults immediatly, anyone knows why?
<gnomefreak> not the grep command. hell i dont care if you run it copy paste it into a file name the file and attach it
<amereservant> gnomefreak: Alright, finally added.
<ubuntu> i've tried to upgrade to lucid, but i've got an error while processing x11-common (--configure). Return error 2. can you help me, please?
<nmobix> I have the problem that when I resume after suspend, the virtual terminals (CTRL+ALT+F[1...6]) are unreadable. How do I reset them to their original state. I have a HP dv5000, with an ATI X200M card?
<gnomefreak> amereservant: thanks can i have bug # again please. if you type it like bug numberofbug the bot  will give it to me
<amereservant> 570885
<amereservant> bug 570885
<yofel> ubuntu: can you please pastebin the full error? code 2 isn't enough
<amereservant> err
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 570885 in gnome-keyring-manager "Login Screen Settings greyed out and unlock button non-responsive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570885
<amereservant> bug #570885
<yofel> amereservant: no need for the #
<amereservant> Oh, it was delayed.
<||arifaX> can the battery symbol also show remaining time instead of percentage of battery (calculated)?
<ChaosR> can anybody help me with my problem?
<gnomefreak> thanks amereservant
<amereservant> gnomefreak: Yeah, no problem.  I'll be glad to have contributed especially if it leads to a solution.
<crdlb> ||arifaX: it will give you time remaining if you click on it
<||arifaX> crdlb: it is only the percentage
<gnomefreak> amereservant: you are running compiz?
<amereservant> gnomefreak: Dunno, what is it?
<crdlb> ||arifaX: how old is this installation? it may need some time to gather data
<ubuntu> yofel: http://pastebin.com/C6aFbw0w
<gnomefreak> amereservant: if you go to system>preferences>appearence>visual effects  what circle is checked
<||arifaX> its 2 days old its kubuntu beta
<yofel> ubuntu: can you pastebin the output of 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' ?
<crdlb> ||arifaX: oh, kde
<||arifaX> crdlb: yes
<hdpb> after update to RC, GRUB lost Vista on my other partition.  how do I get it back?
<gnomefreak> amereservant: stay there once you tell me i would like to try something that is unable to help but still better than not trying
<gnomefreak> update grub by following the instrucions on the following wiki
<crdlb> ||arifaX: I have no idea then; maybe there's an option? :)
<gnomefreak> !grub2
<amereservant> gnomefreak: Normal.
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<gnomefreak> amereservant: please check none and restart for me
<||arifaX> crdlb: did not find one. well its not that big problem. thanks anyway
<gnomefreak> could restart X but since im here lets go for it all :)
<gnomefreak> amereservant: pm me when you get back please
<amereservant> gnomefreak: Ok, full reboot?
<amereservant> Alright.
<gnomefreak> amereservant: yeah might as well
<gnomefreak> it wouldnt be the first thing compiz has messed with
 * gnomefreak be back. im trying to get things done at same time herer :)
<ubuntu> yofel: the message say only that: the operation was blocked because there were too many errors
<yofel> ubuntu: the last message yes, the full ouput of dpkg --configure -a should be quite long when that happens
<chillindave> gnomefreak: Alright.
<GSF1200S> does anyone know why my monitor shuts off when I kill gdm? I cannot use the console at all.. if X is not running, my monitor is off (Lucid)
<GSF1200S> i have to ctrl alt delete to get it to reboot..
<chillindave> gnomefreak: Oh hey, it works!
<ubuntu> yofel: before the error, i've got a list of packages
<ubuntu> yofel: do you need them?
<yofel> ubuntu: can you run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a &> dpkglog.txt' and give me the contents of the file?
<ubuntu> yofel: i try... i'm on another pc, now.. bwt just a moment
<yofel> ubuntu: pastebinit would be the easiest way if you have it installed
<shane2peru> xchat doesn't auto connect anymore?  I always have to type / server irc.ubuntu.com  to get it connected to a server?  anyone know how to fix this?
<chillindave> shane2peru: It does for me.....
<ubuntu> yofel: i don't have it...
<shane2peru> chillindave, I think mine used to I don't remember, when it quit or what is going on.
<chillindave> Go to "XChat > Network List" select the server and click "Edit", then select "Auto Connect on startup".
<chillindave> shane2peru: ^^
<gnomefreak> chillindave: see pm please
<shane2peru> chillindave, thanks, that should fix it. :)
<ubuntu> yofel: http://pastebin.com/xM4fYHjW
<bryanr> so far so good
<bryanr> i installed 10.04
<bryanr> no problems
<bryanr> except i got a message about a dev/ something not being mounted or found?
<hdpb> gnomefreak: os-prober doesn't find Vista.  How can I add it manually
<yofel> ubuntu: did you crash your system at some point? (see the workarounds on bug 512096 to fix it)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512096 in dpkg "[MASTER] Exec format error : package failed to install/remove : installation/removal script returned error exit status 2" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512096
<ubuntu> yofel: yes the system crashed while updating
<yofel> ah, you have to recover it by hand then like described in the bug description
<gnomefreak> Am4no: ok seb got to the bug report before i did. but i mentioned what happened so if you want to answer it (its a good idea)
<ubuntu> yofel: ok, now i tr
<gnomefreak> and it is FIXED :)
<gnomefreak> well worked around but hey
<gnomefreak> ok the grub2 bug
<gnomefreak> hdpb: not sure but the grub2 wiki should have that info there for you
 * gnomefreak dont remember if i gave it to you
<GSF1200S> does anyone know why my monitor shuts off when I kill gdm? I cannot use the console at all.. if X is not running, my monitor is off (Lucid)
<GSF1200S> using nvidia drivers (repo version), and it doesnt matter what vc I select when the screen goes out. If it helps, I just get a blinking cursor during bootime..
<GSF1200S> trying to figure out what the issue is so I can file a bug report
<GSF1200S> (running on 9.10 atm)
 * gnomefreak has o issues with nvidia drivers (the 185 or whatever they are
<gnomefreak> s/o/no
<yofel> 195
<gnomefreak> yeah those :)
<GSF1200S> gnomefreak: you on lucid?
<ubuntu> yofel: but i need to remove all *.post* ?
<gnomefreak> GSF1200S: yes. please see #ubuntu for help with 9.10
<markl_> GSF1200S: that is a tough one; i have had video cards with this symptom
<chillindave> gnomefreak: Yeah, that fixed a large number of my issues.
<markl_> GSF1200S: is ubuntu 9.10 the only os with this symptom?
<GSF1200S> gnomefreak: Im on 9.10 writing this, but im having the issue with 10.04 (dual boot).. chroot'ed into the system now..
<markl_> oops guess this is the wrong channel, sorry
<gnomefreak> chillindave: well i would say and you are going to hate thisbut file a bug against compiz for each one :) but
<gnomefreak> GSF1200S: oh sorry i9 misunderstood
<GSF1200S> markl: its not 9.10 that has the issue- 9.10 works fine when I kill gdm. 10.04 is the OS with the issue
<yofel> ubuntu: no, all files that begin with the broken package name, like x11-common.*
<ubuntu> yofel: ah ok, thanks
<chillindave> gnomefreak: Oh fun.  Hehe.
<gnomefreak> GSF1200S: if you use ctrl+alt+F2 do you get anything:
<gnomefreak> chillindave: it gives them a headache and lets them know there is a problem with compiz but by now you would think they would know
<GSF1200S> gnomefreak: nope.. nothing.. I even tried sysrq keys and got nothing.. the only thing the kernel responds to is ctrl alt delete
<chillindave> gnomefreak: That issue I mentioned and you said the other guy was having with multiple sessions was apparently associated with that too.
<markl_> GSF1200S: can you shell into the machine from somewhere else and restart X?
<gnomefreak> a kernel setting maybe psi or whever it is called
<gnomefreak> nopci
<GSF1200S> markl.. hmmm, yeah I could ssh in via my netbook
<gnomefreak> chillindave: thanks. i dont recall if he filed a bug or not but he seems gone
<GSF1200S> ill be back here shortly.. gonna try that now.. good idea thanks
<gnomefreak> anyone recall An_Old_* name from a bit ago?
<gnomefreak> found him
<gnomefreak> An_Ony_Moose: you still here?
 * gnomefreak found a workaround for you i hope :)
<chillindave> Hehe.
<gnomefreak> well if anyone sees him tell him to disable compiz not sure how long ill be here for now that its ~4:30
<AnxiousNut> how can i install java6-plugin in lucid?
<gnomefreak> synaptic
<yofel> AnxiousNut: install icedtea6-pluginn (unless you need the sun one)
<yofel> *icedtea6-plugin
<AnxiousNut> yofel: i need the sun one, cause iced tea fails so run a certain java applet, which tells me that i dont have jave plugin, but it works for other sites! sun's worked on karmic, so i need th same
<chillindave> gnomefreak: Haha, so you already switched it to compiz I see.  ;P
<gnomefreak> chillindave: as fast as i could
<yofel> AnxiousNut: enable the partner repos if it's disabled and it should be in synaptic then 'sun-java6-plugin'
<sekuoir> hey everyone, some one leaked the Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, I am not joking! The have it in BTjunkie
<chillindave> gnomefreak: I added a final note explaining all of the issues I found and how to fix it until compiz is corrected.
<AnxiousNut> yofel: and how do i enable them?
<sekuoir> This release is not Beta or RC
<soreau> chillindave: Whats wrong with compiz?
<chillindave> gnomefreak: Nice working with you and I'm glad we solved it.  I hope this helps several others and leads to it being corrected soon.
<gnomefreak> np
<soreau> gnomefreak: is there a bug report?
<chillindave> !soreau bug 570885
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 570885 in gnome-keyring-manager "Login Screen Settings greyed out and unlock button non-responsive" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570885
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AnxiousNut> yofel: okay got it, butt do i need to uninstall iced tea first?
<yofel> AnxiousNut: go to software properties -> other software tab, and enable the archive.canonical... line there (and edit karmic to lucid if necessary)
<sekuoir> hey Ubuntu freezes alot due to compiz, has anyone found a solution for this?
<Zelozelos> ok, everything is almost back to where it was b4 i messed it all up, now, how do i make an install to where if i need to reinstall in the future it will start out exactly as i have everything now?
<yofel> AnxiousNut: that's the easiest way to enable it
<yofel> AnxiousNut: (removing icedtea)
<soreau> sekuoir: Its not due to compiz, its due to your graphics driver
<soreau> intel?
<gnomefreak> ah thanks and yes there are a bunch of compiz bugs dependiong on what you are looking for
<sekuoir> Soreau it is intel
<sekuoir> i think it is intel GMA 949 or 950
<soreau> sekuoir: Its a problem with the intel driver. Maybe try #intel-gfx
<chillindave> gnomefreak: Did any of my reports give details on the graphics card/driver(s) being used?
<AnxiousNut> yofel: thanks a lot, i mean it! you're a life saver! :)
<yofel> AnxiousNut: we get that question a lot :P
<sekuoir> Soreau I thought these drivers were open-source
<gnomefreak> chillindave: no yours isnt a driver issue if it was disabling compiz wouldnt affect it as it did
<AnxiousNut> yofel: I asked a lot and you're the first to give it to me :)
<soreau> sekuoir: They are
<soreau> sekuoir: which is why you should complain or file a bug report so it gets fixed.
<soreau> are you still using karmic?
<domjohnson> What do you guys think about FreeBSD (and BSD in general) vs Ubuntu (and Linux in general)?
<gnomefreak> domjohnson: try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sekuoir> Soreau it seems rediculous that these drivers are open-sources yet they still have this problem!
<gnomefreak> we only deal with support issues for 10.04
<chillindave> gnomefreak: Alright, I gotcha.
<gnomefreak> for 2 more days than we get redirected for a while
<soreau> sekuoir: The bigger problem is they used to work fine before karmic.. I dont know how they are working in lucid
<GSF1200S> ok, so why can dhclient not resolve a dhcp request with my router, but nm-applet has absolutely no issue? If I kill X i kill nm-applet, and that takes away ssh access.. I connect to my router with arch all the time using dhclient, but on ubuntu it just repeats dhcpdiscover and then errors out
<soreau> so its a regression
<sekuoir> no they don't work in Karmic
<bryanr> python 3.1 should still be functional on Lucid, yes?
<chillindave> So 10.04 will officially launch in 2 days?
<Zelozelos> ok so i just reinstalled everything, got it just about set up the way i want, what i want to do now is make it to where if anytime in the futer i need to reinstall it will install exactly the way it is now (with all the programs n stuff i added) is there a way to do so?
<gnomefreak> chillindave: intended for thursday
<bryanr> I am going to stay awake from now until april 29th
<chillindave> Nice!  So this will include the netbook remix and other versions too I assume?
<bryanr> just for the countdown :)
<gnomefreak> chillindave: a day or 2 after is to set your clock by. releases dont always happen on day/time we expect to release
<gnomefreak> chillindave: yes
<duffydack> chillindave, clonezilla, or remastersys.
<gnomefreak> you will be redircted to #ubuntu-release-party when we change this channel
<duffydack> chillindave, sorry wrong dude.  Zelozelos  I meant...
<the_student> Zelozelos: Copy (an image of) your drives to a server
<sekuoir> soreau:no they don't work in Karmic, I hope Lucid won't have this probelm
<chillindave> gnomefreak: Alright, nice.  I'll be looking forward to adding it to my netbook and other desktop and hopefully the issue with Firefox hogging my CPU excessively is fixed somewhere in there.
<Zelozelos> the_student, can i use ubuntu one as the server? i dont have a server
<soreau> sekuoir: please try it. I hope so too
<Zelozelos> i have an external hd how bout using that?
<sekuoir> soreau, it is already worse, I transitioned to Fedora and it is the same problem
<gnomefreak> chillindave: the stable 3.6 version in Lucid repos should work fine. but not everyone sees the same bug. a good way to find out if it is firefox is to run top (most high CPU bugs lately have been xorg) unless you are running a daily build of firefox but even we fixed that :)
<Zelozelos> how do i make an image of my drive? the_student
<gnomefreak> ok stepping a way while updating ISOs
<soreau> sekuoir: like I said, complain in #intel-gfx or file a bug report
<soreau> its not a compiz issue
<chillindave> gnomefreak: Well, it was definitely firefox and it ran real sluggish as well.  I disabled all addons/plugins and same thing.  I tried different versions (not any historical ones) and same thing.  Never could figure it out.
<An_Ony_Moose> gnomefreak, I am now :P
<chillindave> bug 570885
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 570885 in gnome-keyring-manager "Login Screen Settings greyed out and unlock button non-responsive" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570885
<chillindave> An_Ony_Moose: ^^ Try that.
<sekuoir> In Cal Poly they are preparing for a Party on the 29th
<chillindave> An_Ony_Moose: Read the last note on it.
<the_student> Zelozelos: Not quite sure, just know it can be done, ubuntu one might not be enough space
<Zelozelos> the_student, hmm ok ill start googling ;)O
<duffydack> Zelozelos, clonezilla.org
<the_student> Zelozelos: Try something like dd, or cp -r
<duffydack> Zelozelos, make sure to get the alternative ubuntu based iso/zip.
<gnomefreak> chillindave: try new profile. if it doesnt help please file a bug the same way ubuntu-bug firefox
<Zelozelos> thanks guys, this will save me a lot of time in the future, im almost sure to mess stuff up again rofl
<gnomefreak> An_Ony_Moose: disable compiz reboot and see if you see the problem still.
<gnomefreak> i am looking at bugs for the next few minutes please let me know if i need to look at any (this does not gaurinty yours will be one of them)
<chillindave> gnomefreak: Alright.  Will do, when I mentioned it before, the only response I got was "Use another browser", but I really need firebug for web development, so that wasn't really the answer.
<chillindave> And I can also bet I'm not the only one having the issue either.
<gnomefreak> chillindave: firebug is an issue and has been for a while. depends on what you are doing there are other extensions. firebug devs are slow to fix things so we are slow to fix them for most part unless we can fix it fast and submit patch to upstream authors
<gnomefreak> since the latest firefox update you are :)
<chillindave> Both PCs were running 9.10.
<gnomefreak> lots of firefox bugs for me to look at but they wont all be tonight. im looking at 1 bug with a bunch of dups for the next few minutes as it will help me clean them up in morning
<chillindave> gnomefreak: I gotcha.  I've never had any problem with other versions or using it in Windows, which I know is irrelevant.
 * gnomefreak forgot # 
<An_Ony_Moose> gnomefreak, I don't use compiz anyway (and sorry for late reply, I'm not checking regularly
<gnomefreak> chillindave: for mozilla problems you are best to reach me in #ubuntu-mozillateam since i look there most often. but that is wher eyou can find me for most things
<chillindave> gnomefreak: Well if you ever need someone to help by testing it, I have three different boxes with different setups, so I'd be happy to help.
<gnomefreak> An_Ony_Moose: good idea is to check the setting in system>pref>visual... some people dont relize that using jockey/hardware drivers menu entry will enable it for you without asking you
<An_Ony_Moose> gnomefreak, I use compiz-icon and rarely switch from metacity...
<Zelozelos> duffydack, question, i have vista and ubuntu on the same drive, ubuntu is 64bit and windows is 32 will this make any diff?
<gnomefreak> An_Ony_Moose: ok its possible your is separate i just figured i would let you know since it fixed chillindave's issuse simular to yours
<duffydack> Zelozelos, makes no diff
<An_Ony_Moose> gnomefreak, ok :)
<An_Ony_Moose> thanks
<fosco__> hi
<duffydack> Zelozelos, if you have enough space (it uses compression btw) then just make a full disk image...
<fosco__> is there an easy way to disable plymouth from boot?
<carbm1> Just installed 10.04 RC and having a problem with it asking for a password twice after the screensaver comes on.  Known problem? Where can I check?
<rohan> fosco__: i think you can add the kernel parameter "nosplash"
<fosco__> thanks,i'll try
<duffydack> Zelozelos, and it doesnt image empty space like 'dd' does either... only used space. Ive used it in dozens of backups/restores for couple of years.
<Zelozelos> duffydack, heh, i cant seem to find the dl for 64bit ubuntu
<duffydack> Zelozelos, there isnt one.. its for both
<Zelozelos> ahaaaa i see :0
<duffydack> Zelozelos, Its a live environment, but no pretty GUI like ubuntu.
<Zelozelos> so i guess i just get the iso/zip by the stable (debian based)?
<duffydack> Zelozelos, Ive got it on a usb stick, only 125meg..
<duffydack> Zelozelos, no, you need the ubuntu one for ext4 support
<duffydack> Zelozelos, the alternative stable is karmic kernel based and the alternate testing is lucid kernel based.
<Zelozelos> duffydack, trying not to look like a dummy here, but could you look at the site http://clonezilla.org/ and tell me where i need 2 click
<duffydack> Zelozelos, personally I`m using http://clonezilla.org/download/sourceforge/alternative-testing/iso-zip-files.php
<Zelozelos> i hate sites like this i can never seem to find anything
<Zelozelos> duffydack, phew, that makes it a lot easier
<Zelozelos> thankyou
<MartinBlumen> hi, everyone. I have a kubuntu question. On startup after grub menu I see a couple of "blinks" and really weird graphics. I can tell it should be saying "kubuntu", but everything is shifted and there are just like 4 colors used
<duffydack> Zelozelos, as long as its ubuntu based, either alternative works.
<MartinBlumen> Is anyone else seeing this?
<Zelozelos> clonezilla-live-20100426-lucid.zip i grabbed this one
<duffydack> Zelozelos, if you wanna put it ona usb stick, yeah.
<Zelozelos> heh, well, guess i should put it on a disk seeing as i dont currently haev a usb stick open
<Zelozelos> hahaa
<duffydack> Zelozelos,  well get the iso then :)
<Zelozelos> i think i need 2 step away for a while, im kinda burnt from all the mess i created earlier, thanks for the help duffydack
<Zelozelos> been starin at this screen for a long time w/o even a small break
<Ken8521> Zelozelos, u still trying to fix that?.. i thought you were just gonna reinstall?
<Zelozelos> Ken8521, yup ist all reinstalled, now im makin a image of the disk for next time so i dont have 2 go through all this, as im sure to screw it up again
<Ken8521> ah i see.
<jbwiv> guys, when trying to clean up some old themes from Karmic after an upgrade to Lucid, I accidentally deleted quite a few packages, including all the Lucid themes and some other things. Is there an easy way to insure that all packages Lucid would have included are installed?
<Ken8521> Zelozelos, better haev a big backup drive if you're gonna image windows and Linux...
<Ken8521> seems like a waste of time to me.
<Zelozelos> just ubuntu, screw windows, i dont do anything but use it for what i have 2 use it for anymore
<Ken8521> why would you image ubuntu?  just reinstall if it's *that* screwed up
<the_student> Ken8521: I think settings and other progs where wanted too
<Zelozelos> well, i have a lot of stuff installed, changed, files i have 2 move back over, compiz settings, etc etc that takes me forever to get back to the way it was
<Ken8521> Zelozelos, i guess... i never upgrade, i always clean install, so what I did, I took a Word file, and in that word file, i detail all settings I've made in the OS, any software I use, how to do them, etc.. (it's about 3 pages long)...
<jrib> I tried using usb-creator on a jaunty install to create a usb startup disk with the lucid alternate amd64 iso (I have also tried the desktop cd with the same result).  However, on my macbook when I select the usb in refit, it shows the diamond logo (like it had for the usb at the selection screen) for a few seconds then just boots my normal ubuntu install.  How else can I troubleshoot this?
<Ken8521> when i clean install, i simply refer to that word file, takes me about 30min to reset all my settings
<Ken8521> jrib, someone reported some issues w/ usb-creator yesterday.. don't remember the specifics
<Ken8521> try unetbootin
<Zelozelos> Ken8521, thats about how many pages mine would be 2, this way i can image the whole partition and if i need i can just replace the drive from the image (i think anyhow)
<jrib> Ken8521: okay, thanks
<chillindave> Can the window min/max/close buttons not be moved back to the right side?
<arand> jbwiv: Got command for you, hang on...
<jrib> chillindave: they can, using gconf
<yofel> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Ken8521> Zelozelos, yeah, but what happens if something breaks in 6mo?.. you're gonna restore, and have about 6mo worth of updates to do.
<Zelozelos> chillindave, alt f2, type gconf-editor
<chillindave> Thank you.  That's a terrible idea.
<Zelozelos> chillindave, navagate to apps,metacity,general, find "button_layout" double click on it and type "menu:minimize,maximize,close" click ok you will see the change immediatly
<arand> jbwiv: «« sudo apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop | awk -F ":" '{print $2}' | sed '/^$/d' | xargs sudo apt-get install --install-recommends --yes -s »»  This should take care of all the stuff which are normally intalled on the default dekstop. Look through what it says, and if what it wants to do looks ok, remove the -s (simulate) flag
<jrib> arand: no need for sudo
<Zelozelos> Ken8521, ill just have 2 make it a habbit to re-make the image every once n a while
<Ken8521> yea...
<jrib> arand: the first one anyway
<crow> How to increase udev wait to mount harddriver defined with udev rules? i got : General error mounting filesystems. A maintenance shell will now be started. CONTROL_D will terminate this shell and reboot the system. and just one from two harddrive is mounted...
<chillindave> Zelozelos: Thank you, I was just reading that at http://blog.daviey.com/blogroll/anything-but-the-buttons.html  That's much better, moving those isn't a good idea IMO.
<jbwiv> hi guys. Someone responded to my question, but my machine froze. Would you mind re-posting your answer?
<Zelozelos> chillindave, got it from how-to-geek's site ;)
<arand> jbwiv: «« apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop | awk -F ":" '{print $2}' | sed '/^$/d' | xargs sudo apt-get install --install-recommends --yes -s »»  This should take care of all the stuff which are normally intalled on the default dekstop. Look through what it says, and if what it wants to do looks ok, remove the -s (simulate) flag
<jbwiv> arand: cool, thanks
<Zelozelos> Oh yeah, chillindave remember if you change the themes or anything you'll prob have 2 do it again
<the_student> Zelozelos: either that or keep it running updates on a separate machine
<Zelozelos> ok its done ld'ing, im outta here for a while, thanks agian guys for the help
<chillindave> Zelozelos: Alright, thanks for the head's up.  Hopefully in the release version they swap it back so no one has to do this.  Otherwise you can bet it'll be asked 1,000,000+ times.
<yofel> chillindave: it will stay on the left
<chillindave> yofel: No kidding?  Wow, that's just awkward.  It'd really mess someone up going between platforms and getting familiar with it being there.
<yofel> well, mac doesn't use the same button layout as windows, so there's no reason for ubuntu to not use their own too
<crow> How to increase udev wait to mount harddriver defined with udev rules? i got : General error mounting filesystems. A maintenance shell will now be started. CONTROL_D will terminate this shell and reboot the system. and just one from two harddrive is mounted...
<yofel> and it's not that bad once you get used to it, tested it in KDE for a while by setting the layout by hand, it's ok, but takes a bit of gettting used to
<chillindave> Yeah.  Well as long as it's able to be moved back, it shouldn't be any major issue.  I would recommend making it an option under "System > Preferences > Appearance" so it's easier to change back and that's where I looked all over for the option.
<JediMaster> hey guys, I want to switch to an older nvidia driver (185 with vdpau) how do you switch driver versions in lucid?
<chillindave> yofel: Is the height of the title bar adjustable or is that associated with the theme?
<JediMaster> ok, I'll rephrase that, how do you use the new alternative system for nvidia drivers?
<yofel> chillindave: I don't know if that's possible,sry
<yofel> JediMaster: we don't have 185 is lucid the glx-185 package will install 195
<crow> How to increase udev wait to mount harddriver defined with udev rules? i got : General error mounting filesystems. A maintenance shell will now be started. CONTROL_D will terminate this shell and reboot the system. and just one from two harddrive is mounted...
<yofel> JediMaster: why do you want 185?
<jcole> i cant switch back and forth from the "guest" user... my screen goes black and i have to restart... is the guest user being broken a known issue?
<JediMaster> yofel, for vdpau
<yofel> JediMaster: 195 has vdpau too
<jcole> the guest user is quite useful for me since i am doing customized livecds
<yofel> >=185 should have vdpau
<JediMaster> yofel, really? it seems choppy compared to 185
<yofel> no idea, I don't use vdpau myself
<JediMaster> well I've hopefully disabled compositing so that may help
<shan3> Is it possible to use bash instead of sh for upstart jobs?
<chillindave> I'm curious, is installing Ubuntu inside Windows as outlined here: http://www.windowslifestyle.com/index.php/2010/03/install-ubuntu-inside-windows-7/ considered safe since it's on the same partition as Windows?  I wouldn't think so....
<JediMaster> yofel, disabling compositing has made a pretty big difference, nice smooth hd playback on an intel atom/nvidia ion system
<yofel> shan3: you should rather ask this in #ubuntu-devel, they know more about this
<bjsnider> yofel, you don't use vdpau? what's the matter with you?
<yofel> I don't watch that much videos (not to mention that I never even looked up how to actually use vdpau)
<shan3> thanks yofel
<Daijoubu> how can i install aac codec?
<bjsnider> yofel, you don't watch movies?
<yofel> not much on my pc
<fatum> /boot/grub/menu.lst is empty, is this the location for 10.04?
<yofel> !grub2 | fatum
<ubottu> fatum: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<fatum> yofel:  /boot/grub/menu.lst is empty though, I'm confused at that.  There isn't anything in the file.
<yofel> grub2 doesn't use it
<yofel> the configuration system changed, please read the wiki page
<CreativeChemist> issue: randomly compiz will disapear then computer will log off
<jrib> CreativeChemist: you need to first install 10.04 in a supported manner.  Upgrading intrepid to lucid directly isn't supported and you likely have a broken upgrade
<CreativeChemist> sorry, thing rebooted again
<CreativeChemist> what did you say?
<CreativeChemist> how do I switch from compiz to metacity then back again? might fix the issue. Id check google but everytime I try to open firefox it freezes then reboots
<jrib> CreativeChemist: you need to first install 10.04 in a supported manner.  Upgrading intrepid to lucid directly isn't supported and you likely have a broken upgrade
<jrib> ...
<CreativeChemist> stupipd thing :(
<jrib> CreativeChemist: did you get my last?
<jrib> CreativeChemist: you need to first install 10.04 in a supported manner.  Upgrading intrepid to lucid directly isn't supported and you likely have a broken upgrade
<CreativeChemist> wont help me... that breaks wireless
<CreativeChemist> and therefore no internet
<CreativeChemist> but what about switching back to metacity
<CreativeChemist> how do I do that
<jrib> CreativeChemist: install karmic and upgrade to lucid.   Though I don't see how upgrading won't break wireless while installing fresh does
<jrib> CreativeChemist: metacity --replace
<CreativeChemist> jrib,  I don't see how either but thats what happens :P
<mawst> Where's the file with the paths in it?
<jrib> mawst: erm, paths for what?
<mawst> jrib: like where I would add things like /usr/games
<mawst> Last time I edited it I think I funked it up a bit
<jrib> mawst: what are you trying to accomplish really?
<mawst> Because now it's not loading games
<mawst> I need to find the file.
<mawst> So I can correct what I did
<mawst> :)
<jrib> mawst: tell us what you are trying to accomplish...
<mawst> I need to delete the extra line I added to the file.
<mawst> It's got dupe entries, and the entries that aren't dupes I need to add to the original line.
<jrib> mawst: you're being too vague for me to have any clue what you are talking about
<mawst> /etc/paths or something
<jrib> mawst: are you editing the default system-wide PATH environment variable for some reason?
<mawst> It's /etc/environment
<mawst> Thanks. :D
<jrib> mawst: darn, I gave you too much information.  Anyway, honestly, you probably shouldn't be messing with that so if you want to know if there is a better way to do whatever it is your end-goal is, you should tell us
<mawst> I needed to fix the file jrib.
<mawst> It's ok.
<mawst> :)
<mawst> All fixed.
<jrib> as you wish
<crdlb> for now ...
<mawst> Well
<mawst> What happened is I was installing E
<mawst> And it had me add a line to there.
<mawst> But alot of the entries were dupes... and also I think it only goes on the last PATH= (I had two)
<mawst> So I fixed the second one.
<mawst> http://pastebin.com/PyuiM3u5
<mawst> See there.
<mawst> :P
<mawst> e.g. my games wouldn't run.
<mawst> Because it went on the second path.
<mawst> You can't call it twice.
<mawst> It sets it explicitly.
<mawst> :)
<mawst> If I say PATH="foo" then PATH="bar", PATH=bar. Not Foo and Bar.
<mawst> :)
<yofel> no, it's PATH="foo" then PATH="bar:$PATH" ;)
<jrib> mawst: e17 is in the repositories, isn't it?
<mawst> jrib: not 17
<jrib> !info e17
<ubottu> Package e17 does not exist in lucid
<jrib> oh, it's in squeeze
<mawst> It was a waste anyway.
<mawst> I didn't end up liking it.
<mawst> I think I'm a gnome lifer.
<jrib> mawst: have you tried a tiling wm like xmonad?
<mawst> Can't say I have
<mawst> I'm always down to check new things out though
<mawst> I may have a look
<jrib> mawst: takes some getting used to but it's worth it imho
<WierdAAR> Hey, I just installed lucid and I have no sound.. I can't quite figure out why. Any ideas?
<WierdAAR> I did nothing more than install google chrome, and the xubuntu-restricted-extras
<eremite> WierdAAR: Ubuntu has major sound problems.  Thats why I wont upgrade until they get it fixed.
<eremite> You
<eremite> are the 2390487823908 person to mention sound problems
<WierdAAR> Ahh.. I see.. And you fixes or workarounds yet?
<eremite> WierdAAR: yes, do not use Ubuntu :D
<eremite> Try opening alsamixer and make sure everything is turned up
<WierdAAR> eremite, Well.. Other than that hehe?
<WierdAAR> Master and PCM is turned up
<eremite> I dont know why they bother releasing broken releases.  So many people have sound problems.  Its 2010 for christs sake.
<MotherMGA1> I'm having problems with my sound in 10.4.  I have all channels to maximum and I can barely hear a whisper in my headphones.
<MotherMGA1> Does anyone have a suggestion on how I can fix this?
<duffydack> Luckily the only problems I have are headphones.  other than that, it works OOTB now.
<eremite> lol, look, snother sound problem!
<eremite> another*
<ringer> this is most odd. I sort of get the window buttons on the left, but chrome browser has them on the right still!
<eremite> ringer, you can change themes and have the buttons switched back.  Its absolutly ugly and useless on the left.  Whoever thought of that bright idea should be fired.
<MotherMGA1> I'm on a sony vaio E series. it has intel audio and mobility hd.  I've yet to hear anything through my speakers
<ringer> eremite, i understand they are going to use the space on the right to display messages etc
<ringer> eremite, I am willing to try a new way of working
<eremite> ringer: yesh, and its a bad idea.  Ugly, bloated and whoever thought that a series of menus was a good idea should be fired.
<crdlb> ringer: you need to enable "use system title bar and borders" in chrome, I guess
<WierdAAR> Well this pretty much sucks then
<ringer> crdlb, thanks - I'll try that for consistency
<wick94> hey guys!
<eremite> Rhythmbox opens to teh sys tary only, but if you dont have the new ugly notification applet install in yoru panel you wouldnt even know.'
<eremite> tray*
<wick94> guys how do i set pidgin as my default IM client in ubuntu 10.04
<eremite> wick94: sudo apt-get install pidgen
<wick94> eremite i know how to install it
<WierdAAR> eremite, Is there any news on a new packages release for the sound problems that you know off?
<wick94> i want to know how to set it as the default client
<eremite> WierdAAR: not that I am aware of, but it will probably be fixed in 2 months.
<eremite> For most people, anyway.
<ringer> crdlb, ugh! very ugly now.
<WierdAAR> eremite, Seriously?? . Two months with a release date in two days?
<wick94> eremite u know how wen u clik on the 'chat' button in 10.04 it open up empathy, i want it to open pidgin instead
<WierdAAR> wick94, try looking in preferred applications..
<eremite> WierdAAR: Ubuntu release are never ready for use when they are released.  They always have at least a month of problems.
<SuN__> ext4 file system is stable and you may want to enjoy a new axis Ubuntu 10:04
<trism> wick94: if you want to remove that chat item in the indicator applet, remove empathy and it will just show pidgin
<eremite> wick94: SYSTEM > Prefernces > Prefered Applications
<wick94> trism thnx, i'll give tht a try
<WierdAAR> eremite, Damn ... That sucks.. Maybe I will have to be content with 9.10 for now then..
<wick94> eremite preferred applications, i dont thnk it has option for default IM client
<eremite> I hate the indicator applet, its got icons spaced out and they look ugly like that.  It also doesnt have right click or middle click enabled.  Useless.  Ugly and useless.
<eremite> wick94: delete empathy
<addchild314> Hey all
<wick94> eremit thts wht i m gonna do, i will remove empathy and install pidgin
<eremite> if you only have one chat client installed it will act as default, usually.
<wick94> eremite i m gonna give it a go
<wick94> i'll tell u the result
<addchild314> On 10.04b2 x64 wubi install with grub 2 (i think) and current nvidia drivers, boot progress screen graphics are extremely low-res. Any way to fix?
<eremite> addchild314: use xrandr to change resolutions.  Google "xrandr change resolution"
<ZykoticK9> addchild314, if you have nvidia-proprietary driver it's probably best to just leave it at the 640x480
<eremite> ZykoticK9: why would anyone want a 640X480 SCREEN RESOLUTION?
<eremite> dOES ANYONE ACTUALLY USE A 2INCH MONITOR?
<ZykoticK9> eremite, Plymouth resolution!
<addchild314> yeah, Plymouth. Sorry
<yofel> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<eremite> yofel: it was a caps lock mistake, take a deep breath, calm down and step away from the computer.
<eremite> jesus...
<addchild314> ZykoticK9, Why not change it?
<yofel> addchild314: plymouth requires a driver with KMS support to set the resolution, either play with the framebuffer settings or leave it
<ZykoticK9> addchild314, it is possible to increase the Plymouth resolution - but probably a waste of time -- http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/plymouth-resolution
<Jake2|cfl> wick94: u will think I am crazy, but the chat function in Opera is very nice!
<yofel> eremite: you could have fixed it once you saw that you had caps lock enabled, it just sounds rude (sorry if I sounded rude)
<vistakiller> i fix the plymouth problem with this guide http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<wick94> Jake2|cfl open chat function? nevr heard of it, lol
#ubuntu+1 2010-04-28
<vistakiller> i still have problem with suspend
<vistakiller> any idea?
<vistakiller> suspend is not working
<eremite> yofel: YOU COULD JUST HAVE FORGOTTEN ABOUT IT AND NOT BEEN A COMPLETE DICK ABOUT ONE SENTANCE.  jESUS, CHAT-NAZIS LIEK YOU ARE A SERIOUS PROBLEM.
<fatum> I remember awhile back being able to open an FTP location from the gnome File Browser?  How do you do this?
<addchild314> yofel, Its probably not worth it, but it just bugs me that it is the only thing thats not graphically awesome
<SuN__> ext4 file system is stable and you may want to enjoy a new axis Ubuntu 10:04
<Jake2|cfl> wick94: you set up irc using 'mail and chat accounts'
<wick94> Jake2|cfl cool
<yofel> vistakiller: erm... that tutorial a) uses deprecated settings b) is rather complicated
<wick94> might try it
<vistakiller> fatum the most nice programme for that work is filllezilla
<SuN__> Why upgrade from 9.10 and 10.04, and it then reboot and ask it bootlodera long black screen monitor is off and restarts and then tried a recovery and there is also support please ...
<wick94> brb guys
<vistakiller> it works for me
<vistakiller> now i have a nice boot screen :)
<vistakiller> and with wright resolution :)
<vistakiller> i will translate and to greek to post it to ubuntu-gr forum
<fatum> vistakiller:  I've used File Zilla before, however I can bookmark an ftp location and edit the files directly in gedit, which is nice.
<yofel> you could have just set the resolution with GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=... that works too, without uveafb and whatever on the kernel line
<fatum> I forgot how to explore an ftp location in the File Browser, however.
<vistakiller> fatum every time i try to connect to ftp server with file manager i have several problems
<SuN__> please support
<vistakiller> filezilla is very stable for that work
<fatum> It worked pretty nice before, I was able to do most basic actions.  I'm unable to directly edit FTP files in gedit while using File Zilla however.
<vistakiller> the post say that we need uveafb because the other is not working
<yofel> vistakiller: vga16fb is used by default and works fine here
<vistakiller> with nvidia driver?
<yofel> yes
<wick94> lol
<yofel> I have
<wick94> eremite guess wht happened?
<yofel> GRUB_GFXMODE=1600x1200
<yofel> GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1600x1200x32
<vistakiller> i have 285gtx i see that in some nvidia cards was working
<yofel> in my /etc/default/grub and it works fine with my nvidia 250GTS
<eremite> wick94: no.  Just tell me.
<vistakiller> xmm
<yofel> it takes a while to show up though
<vistakiller> i have to remove it then uveafb
<wick94> eremite i installed pidgin and removed empathy and now there's no 'chat' button, lol
<yofel> as I don't have the FRAMEBUFFER=y setting
<yofel> I heard that it slows down boot
<MrDowntempo> I have USB speakers. When I turn my volume all the way up in ubuntu, the speakers go all the way up. When I go down 1 click, the speakers go down like 50% and they are nigh inaudible one click lower. So even though my volumn bar is 80% full my speakers get turned all the way off. I've used another set of USB speakers and I get the same results.
<vistakiller> is much better the boot now
<vistakiller> with the other i have and one cifs error message
<eremite> wick94: what :chat button" are you talking about?  Just launch the app from teh menu.
<yofel> well, I personally don't care if I ever see the boot splash, as long as the boot is as fast as possible
<wick94> eremite yeah
<vistakiller> i like to just work fine yofel
<SuN__> 1fsck
<ZykoticK9> eremite, memenu is what wick94 referring to i believe
<SuN__> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<vistakiller> i dont care about nice boot or anything else
<wick94> yep
<vistakiller> but i dont like to see a crap screen
<eremite> ZykoticK9: what is memenu?
<vistakiller> now i have to fix suspend
<vistakiller> from alpha 3 is not working
<yofel> yeah, at least they made the kubuntu splash not look as bad now with low res, but I like to have good res ttys
<Gerrit> I have problems getting my screen resolution right in ubuntu 10.04 (BenQ G2420HD with ATI Radeon HD 3450 showing 1024x768 instead of 1920x1080). In order to try to solve it, I wanted to boot into recovery mode and try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org' from there in order to get at least a xorg.conf file (that I don't have and don't get if I run this in normal mode), but now I cannot get into grub at all. I hold down the left shift and/or the ...
<Gerrit> ... right shift at boot, but I don't get into grub.
<Gerrit> How do I get my screen resolution right? How do I get into grub? I already tried to set the screen resolution by hand using some documents on the ubuntu wiki, but this resulted in a black screen.
<SuN__> !superblock
<duffydack> Gerrit, using free driver or the ati driver
<vistakiller> and i thing for suspend problem again is nvidia driver
<Gerrit> duffydack: So far the free driver
<ZykoticK9> SuN__, you can use "/msg ubottu !whatyourlookingfor" to get the factoids privately
<Gerrit> duffydack: I'm new to KDE 4 and can't really find my way to the propietry driver yet. Maybe the free driver is very limited and I would need the propietry driver, but I would prefer to use the free driver.
<SuN__> !fsck super block
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vistakiller> i see that many have problems with suspend with nvidia binary driver
<SuN__> fsck super block help ?
<Gerrit> duffydack: I'm using kubuntu 10.04, I should maybe say
<eremite> Gerrit: please read this.  I hope it helps.  http://chvnx.com/post/280205781/change-screen-resolution-in-linux-ubuntu
<Gerrit> eremite: I will check
<chorse> Gerrit: use the free drivers then, they are fine for basic 3d even
<Gerrit> chorse: they should support higher resolutions than 1024x768, right?
<eremite> Gerrit: they should support the highest resolution yoru monitor supports
<chorse> Gerrit: yes of course
<eremite> Gerrit: I need to hack with xrandr so that my 22' monitor isnt 600x800
<Gerrit> eremite: I tried something like htat and I got a black screen
<Gerrit> with xrandr and gtf
<aweoms> hey, i've been having issues trying to noscirpt plugin for firefox working.
<eremite> Gerrit: then the resolution you added was not native to your screen.
<aweoms> it 'installs' but does not show up after.
<Gerrit> eremite: I probably had the wrong frame rate, the BenQ "manual" does not mention this, how do I find it out?
<eremite> aweoms: doenload it from Mozilla.org and then restart FF.  Then go into your ad-ons and adjust to your liking
<Gerrit> I used instructions from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution btw
<aweoms> tried taht
<eremite> Gerrit: that site I linked you to, about half way down the page, has instructions on how to write your own xrandr script to fix resolutions.
<Gerrit> Is it possible that a DVI/VGA-adapter is changing things?
<eremite> I use 59.9 as a frame rate, always
<Gerrit> (not a ubuntu question sorry)
<aweoms> but looking in the .mozilla folder i don't see the files for the addon
<eremite> aweoms: ASK MOZILLA.
<eremite> ?
<yofel> aweoms: how did you install it?
<aweoms> normal method, through firefox from mozilla.org
<aweoms> i am thinking it might have to do with permission on the folder
<aweoms> but i could be wrong
<aweoms> what should the permission on /home/username supposed to be like?
<aweoms> anyone have an example?
<eremite> r+
<eremite> x+  **
<Gerrit> Yay! It works!
<Odd-rationale> rwxr-xr-x
<Gerrit> I must have done something wrong on the last try
<Gerrit> because I don't see what I did differently.
<eremite> Gerrit: what did you do?
<progre55> awesome, 1 day left =)
<Gerrit> eremite: Well, I followed instructions that I thought were identical to the ones I followed two hours ago
<eremite> Link me.
<aweoms> progre55, well, i think its the folder
<Gerrit> eremite: But there are some slight differences, that was before I installed kubuntu (was running from LiveCD)
<lint> how do i install jave ibn ubuntu 1.04?
<aweoms> drwxrwx--- 1 root plugdev
<Gerrit> eremite: two hours ago: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<aweoms> the folder is a serperate partition, and ntfs
<Gerrit> eremite: now: (your link) http://chvnx.com/post/280205781/change-screen-resolution-in-linux-ubuntu
<aweoms> i am trying to make it seamless between ubuntu and windows 7
<eremite> Gerrit: My link worked?
<progre55> aweoms: huh?
<progre55> aweoms: what folder? )
<Gerrit> eremite: The difference was probably that I didn't know what number to use for the refresh-rate
<eremite> Gerrit: ah, yeah, that can be a problem.
<Gerrit> eremite: Well, it worked now that I used 59.90 instead of 60.00, the manual for my monitor does not seem to tell me what number to use there
<Gerrit> anyway
<Gerrit> thanks
<aweoms> progre55, /home/rama, but the folder is a ntfs mount point
<eremite> No problem. Just remember that that's not a permafix.  You shoudl write a bash script and each time you log in set teh script to automatically execute.
<yofel> aweoms: you are part of the plugdev group?
<aweoms> yofel, yes
<yofel> hm, this should be fine then, as you have write permissions there then
<Gerrit> pity though that it took time, I had the impression that autodetection was quite far, I can do this but this is not very beginner-friendly/noob-friendly. Well, not the OSS developers fault I'm sure.
<vistakiller> why in this version nvida binary driver is so crap?
<eremite> Gerrit: its teh fault of the devs.  For sure.  Works fine with other OS' for me.  Windows and Mac work fine with this monitor.  Linux?  Not so much.
<vistakiller> we have problems with plymouth
<aweoms> Nope you cannot put "/home" on an NTFS partition because of permissions issues. NTFS does not have unix-like ownership and permission systems.
<vistakiller> we have problems with suspend
<aweoms> quote from the forums
<yofel> vistakiller: suspend never quite worked wtih nvidia here, and plymouth issues aren't really nvidia related, it's just how plymouth works
<vistakiller> suspend was work fine two one year+ now
<yofel> can't test suspend right now as I changed something in the bios and now suspend doesn't even try to do anything
<vistakiller> before two years i have problems only
<Gerrit> eremite: I thought it would be the fault of the manufacturers that provide buggy interfaces?
<vistakiller> same here yofel
<vistakiller> it even tryu to do something...
<lint> is it possible to to play yahoo games in ubuntu 10,04?
<eremite> Gerrit: why woudl it work with other OS' but not Linux if it was a manufactoring problem?  I cannot see the line of logic in that statement.
<eremite> Gerrit: as long as the proper drivers are installed it should work.
<eremite> It doesnt, though./
<nmobix> I have the problem that when I resume after suspend, the virtual terminals (CTRL+ALT+F[1...6]) are unreadable. How do I reset them to their original state. I have a HP dv5000, with an ATI X200M card?
<bryanr> i have a problem
<bryanr> um
<bryanr> the VLC player is recording terrible videos
<bryanr> how to fix?
<ZykoticK9> lint, seems to be working in my Chromium, Firefox and Firefox (wined version) -- testing with penguin-diner-2 game
<Gerrit> eremite: because the manufacturer might write its own working driver for Windows, but not disclose how it works
<Gerrit> anyway, I'm off to bed, goodnight
<JediMaster> bryanr, record something better?
<JediMaster> =)
<Daijoubu> Any idea why the MLT installation was built without the "motion_est" filter which enables image stabilization? And where and how can i report this to the person who built the package, and how can this be fixed?
<rabidweezle> hey all, thought I was downloading the new LTS RC and I ended up somehow getting karmic, is there a way I can update to lucid?
<rabidweezle> the update manager isn't showing it
<jrib> !upgrade | rabidweezle
<ubottu> rabidweezle: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<rabidweezle> thanks muchly jrib
<Daijoubu> Any idea why the MLT installation was built without the "motion_est" filter which enables image stabilization? And where and how can i report this to the person who built the package, and how can this be fixed?
<Daijoubu> here is the filters list that the package came with http://pastebin.com/6nR5DGEN
<cheche> Daijoubu: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mlt/0.5.4-1
<Daijoubu> cheche thank you
<MrDowntempo> is it possible to manually control a laptop's fan speed?
<acicula> MrDowntempo: sometimes yeah
<MrDowntempo> acicula, where should I look?
<acicula> fancontrol and lm-sensors would be a start, some laptops needs addtional mods
<acicula> modules
<hanasaki> in lucid where are the sun java packages?
<acicula> hanasaki: enable partner repo
<ZykoticK9> hanasaki, add the partner repo
<hanasaki> ah thanks.. why were they moved?
<MrDowntempo> acicula, don't those just report temps and speeds? not control them?
<hanasaki> No candidate version found for sun-java6-jdk
<hanasaki> its not in the partner
<luis_> does anybody in here use preyproject.org
<hanasaki> in lucid where are the sun java packages?  with the partner repo enabled it says "No candidate version found for sun-java6-jdk
<hanasaki> "
<acicula> MrDowntempo: fancontrol controls, lm-sensors just reports,but if it doesnt report the rpm you cant control the rpm either
<acicula> hanasaki: enable partner repo
<hanasaki> acicula:  I have enabled it
<hanasaki> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu karmic partner
<hanasaki> oops wrong system
<acicula> try lucid
<hanasaki> ;)
<hanasaki> bingo! howd I miss that one.  thanks folks
<mininessie> is there anyway to make transmission download torrents faster
<acicula> mininessie: making sure DHT is enabled and reachable can help
<Ian_Corne> any problems with lucid in a vm?
<Ian_Corne> known*
<mininessie> acicula, dht ???
<jetole> Hey guys. From what I am looking at, it looks like pacemaker doesn't have the choice between heartbeat or openais in lucid. Does anyone know if this is true and if it is does anyone know which one it decided to use (heartbeat or openais?)
<ZykoticK9> Ian_Corne, I've seen several people mention problems with mouse/keyboard not working in VMWare.  VirtualBox PUEL having graphics issue with guest additions.  VirtualBox OSE with Lucid as host/guest working well here.
<luis_> any screen brightness problem fixes for lenovou350, the one from 9.10 does not work
<araujo> luis_, screen brightness problem as in ... the fn keys don't work??
<luis_> yes
<chillindave> Does anyone know how to completely wipe the MBR?  I installed 10.04 earlier and tried to then install Windows 7 to dual boot, but I never can get to Windows 7.  I formatted the HDD then tried installing Windows 7 first, then was going to do 10.04, but it goes to a boot rescue prompt every time no matter how many ways I try to restore the windows boot loader.
<araujo> luis_, wait, you need to add something to your xorg.conf
<luis_> ok
<chillindave> So I was wondering if it's possible to completely wipe the MBR and go from there.
<araujo> luis_, add in the 'Section "Device"', the following line:
<araujo> Option "RegistryDwords"  "EnableBrightnessControl=1"
<araujo> restart X and that should make the trick
<luis_> where is section device located
<luis_> cool another luis
<araujo> luis_, it should be in your xorg.conf
<luis_>  where do i find xorg.conf
<araujo> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<araujo> :P
<ZykoticK9> luis_, /etc/X11/xorg.conf -- if it's not there you need to generate one -- see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<juan__> hey someone hving continues disconnections using b43 open driver
<juan__> on bcm 4312 rev01
<juan__> on lucid lynx
<Ian_Corne> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<juan__> so for what is this channel
<jbuncher> Is anyone else having trouble printing from the embedded okular in kile in lucid?
<juan__> nop
<juan__> can someone answer me please
<IdleOne> juan__: patience :)
<juan__> ok
<gsp2009> hello all.
<gsp2009> anyone know of an app that will quickly allow me to turn off dual monitors... if I want to play a game in fullscreen, it spans both.
<ZykoticK9> gsp2009, nvidia-settings if you have nvidia
<gsp2009> ZykoticK9: I do.. but I always have to restart after making the change
<ZykoticK9> gsp2009, you shouldn't have to restart to disable a monitor - just switch from Twinview to not... forgot option - i've done this plenty on Lucid without having to restart
<gsp2009> ZykoticK9: ok... I will try it... brb
<Zelozelos> how do i add a volume control icon to a panel?
<gsp2009> ZykoticK9: there is no way to apply the change... it seems as though it has to be written to xorg
<MTughan> Does the Ubuntu Lucid LiveCD image support extracting straight to a USB drive then booting? Or does it require a CD?
<gsp2009> ZykoticK9: durr... drain bamage... sorry... I got it.
<ZykoticK9> gsp2009, nvidia-settings - X Server Display Configuration -- highlight one monitor, change resolution to Off.  No need to save changes etc.
<jbuncher> MTughan, use unetbootin or the usb boot disk creator to put the iso onto the usb drive
<gsp2009> ZykoticK9: didn't see the placement of the apply button
<juan__> hey i am using a hp mini 1000 1030nr and my battery marker is showing as if it was plugged to the cord  , when it is runnning form the battery
<juan__> how can i fix it
<luis_> sudo X-configure command not found
<juan__> ?
<gsp2009> ZykoticK9: thanks... works great
<walbert> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<ZykoticK9> gsp2009, glad to help
<MTughan> jbuncher: I'm helping someone else in an OS X channel who wants to put Ubuntu (no word on version though) onto a USB drive. One solution given was to just dd it onto the drive, but that won't work.
<yofel> luis_: it's either 'sudo X -configure' (notice the space) or write it from scratch
 * gsp2009 is loving lucid
<nerdy_kid> nmobix thats normal
<Zelozelos> actually, i have the indicator applet, i want to remove the mail icon that is with it, how do i do this?
<jbuncher> MTughan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick  There are Mac instructions there.
<nerdy_kid> my swap is getting used to early -- i still have 2gbs of ram available.  how to change this?  thanks
<luis_> "X (space)-configure"
<MTughan> jbuncher: Thanks.
<jbuncher> nerdy_kid, You are either being bit by an xorg bug, or you need to adjust vm.swappiness  I forget where it's located, just google "vm.swappiness" and you should find it
<yofel> nerdy_kid: are you sure you don't have some process using too much ram? I manage with 2gb and no swap here
<djbeenie_> has anyone had any major issues with 10.4?
<yofel> nerdy_kid, jbuncher: and it's either /proc/sys/vm/swappiness or vm.swappiness for sysctl
<nerdy_kid> yofel  jbuncher thanks :) Xorg is going a little high (157mb) but everythings normal -- I left winXP in a VM running for a while (several hours) so i guess thats why
<git__> When is the party?
<yofel> git__: #ubuntu-release-party
<juan__> me
<johnjohn101> is it ok to upgrade 9.10 tonight or tomorrow night or should I wait?
<juan__> battery / wifi / and software fail
<git__> thanks yofel
<nerdy_kid> yofel /proc/sys/vm/swappiness is 60, what is a good value to set it too?
<yofel> nerdy_kid: and see 'man proc' for an explenation on what swappiness does
<Zelozelos> ahaa now i remember, never mind its sudo apt-get remove indicator-messages
<nerdy_kid> yofel ahh thanks nvm my last question then
<yofel> nerdy_kid: 60 is usually a good default value, 0 means: don't swap unless really no ram is left
<johnjohn101> is swapiness a new feature?
<nerdy_kid> johnjohn101 i dont think so
<yofel> johnjohn101: no, it's been there for quite a while
<yofel> johnjohn101: but if you don't have a good reason to change it then don't
<johnjohn101> seems like this is the first I've heard of it
<nerdy_kid> yofel jbuncher thanks for your help guys :)
<yofel_> yes, as usually you have no reason to even think about it's existance (in case you didn't get the message)
<johnjohn101> i've been using 10.04 for so long i'm ready for 10.10...
<nerdy_kid> lol
<juan__> hey i am using a hp mini 1000 1030nr and my battery marker is showing as if it was plugged to the cord  , when it is runnning form the battery
<juan__> can someone at least answet
<juan__> thanls
<juan__> thanks
<juan__> change name gendo
<yofel> johnjohn101: don't worry, maverick alpha1 is due june 3rd :P
<johnjohn101> yofel.  Any thing interesting coming in 10.10.  9.10 was great. 10.04 is much better.
<juan__> ipod touch suport
<juan__> suposly
<lucitu> kde 4.5
<johnjohn101> what's that mean? ipod touch support?
<juan__> yeap
<johnjohn101> gnome 3.0?
<nerdy_kid> johnjohn101 ARGB transparency in 10.10 i think.  Aero look :)
<yofel> well, there's http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/336 and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/10.10/Brainstorm
<juan__> at least in many unofficial they are saying it as if they were certain
<nerdy_kid> lucitu that should be sick
<juan__> hey if a update from 9.10 will my kernel updadate to .32 also
<yofel> nerdy_kid: hey, kde 4.4 is great here :P
<johnjohn101> i wasn't keen on kde 4.4.  switched over to gnome.  like that much better
<nerdy_kid> yofel yeah same here, but that just means 4.5 will be even better :)  maybe nepomuk will be usable lol
<yofel> I switched from gnome to kde when 4.3 was released, I don't like gnome ayatana-editon that ubuntu uses now
<lucitu> nerdy_kid: u mean slick?
<nerdy_kid> lucitu yeah and that :)
<luis_> y
<yofel> well, nepomuk seems to work somehow here, I don't use it much tough and I had to disable strigi as it was too resource hungry
<Am4no> I like'm both. I choose gnome or kde based on my mood
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hello All.  Could anyone help me figure out why Ubuntu 10.04 locks up during install?
<nerdy_kid> yofel strigi at least need help -- always get double results searching for stuff and some of the files dont even exist
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Details: Machine is a Dell Inspiron 9300. Video card is an nVidia 6800 Go (which I suspect as the culprit)
<jrib> how do I get the gdm in lucid to see my ~/.xsession?  Currently, I am only offered failsafe GNOME, GNOME, and xterm for my session options at the gdm screen even though I have created a ~/.xsession
<nerdy_kid> Cajun_Lan_Man have you tried booting the install in safe graphics mode?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> nerdy_kid, I have not.  I will try that.  Also, let me add this.  It freezes at the point where you have "UBUNTU" with the 5 dots below it.  While nothing seems to work, if I press the power button, it does a soft shutdown.
<nerdy_kid> Cajun_Lan_Man yeah def try the safe gfx mode, and also remove "splash" from the kernel params
<nerdy_kid> Cajun_Lan_Man can get to the kernel params by first selecting safe graphics mode, then hitting the right/left arrow keys.  that will give focus to the boot params
<Cajun_Lan_Man> nerdy_kid, will do.  If the safe gfx mode works, what do I do after the install is done? Am I trapped in "safe mode"?
<nerdy_kid> Cajun_Lan_Man no after the install you would want to remove the noveou driver (the new FOSS nvidia driver) and replace it with nvidia's
<jbuncher> Is anyone else having trouble printing from the embedded okular in kile in lucid?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> nerdy_kid, can I do that from the hardware drivers option under system in the GUI?
<nerdy_kid> Cajun_Lan_Man that would be sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<nerdy_kid> Cajun_Lan_Man then you should be able to install the nvidia drivers from under hardware drivers
<nerdy_kid> Cajun_Lan_Man hope that helps :)
<Cajun_Lan_Man> it sure does.  I appreciate the help!
<nerdy_kid> Cajun_Lan_Man no prob :)
<jbuncher> nerdy_kid, Cajun_Lan_Man you *really* shouldn't have to purge the nvidia driver
<nerdy_kid> jbuncher yeah i know but just in case, might as well.  not going to hurt anything
<johnjohn101> is it going to difficult to remove nouveau and install nvdia when i go live?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> jbuncher, any other suggestions to try while I'm at it?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> jbuncher, or are you just suggesting I do safe gfx then install "old" nVidia drivers?
<jbuncher> Cajun_Lan_Man, What do you mean by old?  Should just be able to install the regular proprietary drivers.
<trism> jrib: check out the comments in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/398300 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/475090 they seem to offer workarounds
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 398300 in gdm "The new gdm doesn't give an option to run /etc/X11/Xsession" [Low,Triaged]
<Cajun_Lan_Man> jbuncher, Thanks for the info.  I appreciate it.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm...  allready starting the talk about 10.10 it seems in the blog-o-sphere. :)
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook to get ‘global menu’ panel
<Pici> Dr_Willis: This channel is for Lucid disucssion, please take the discussion to #ubuntu+2
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Pici> Dr_Willis: (just kidding :P)
<Dr_Willis> Whens the release date for 10.10! :)
<Dr_Willis> what time? what exact second!
<moderndayzero> random question but has anyone put all of the "nes,snes,n64,psx,gb.gba etc...." on lucid yet?
<Dr_Willis> moderndayzero:  i tried the gsnesx the other day
<Dr_Willis> it was very very SLOW for some reason on the 64bit box.
<yofel> you know there's no time, but here's the schedule anyway :P https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<Random832> moderndayzero: the what?
<johnjohn101> 10.10 must be out in october, right??
<Dr_Willis> johnjohn101:  thats the schedule.
<Random832> you mean just the emulators , right?
<moderndayzero> hmmm any clue on the slow down?
<moderndayzero> yes
<Dr_Willis> moderndayzero:  Nope. Not looked into it. not tried it on the 32bit box yet either.
 * Random832 thought lucid had all the packages previous versions did unless any were specifically removed
<Dr_Willis> it did not seem to be a compiz issue. and I did have the nvidia drivers properly installed.
<Jordan_U> w00t, how long has mupen64-plus been included in the default repositories?
<Pici> Since karmic
<moderndayzero> yea all that worked out of the box which was awsome but im  moving all of my games to this laptop now that ive changed to 10.4 but wanted some insite on the emus before i get started
<Dr_Willis> Jordan_U:  they added those last relse i think. they put in a few differnt emus i recall.
<Dr_Willis> 'emulators' a must have tool.. :)
<wastrel> i installed 10.04 on a computer today
<wastrel> using a cd
<Dr_Willis> moderndayzero:  i had no issues on the old release/versions on 64bit. but i no longer have the old release installed so cant test it out to double chedk.
<Dr_Willis> I will test it out later on the netbook - but thats 32bit I think
<Dr_Willis> moderndayzero:  i may not be able to test it for a few days.  Im always in here or in #ubuntu -  Im suprised they are not working better (snes9x)  also for your own tests.. try them out under  some other window manager.
<Dr_Willis> moderndayzero:  i proberly got that many and more.  of which i actually play like 20 :)
<Dr_Willis> Ive not tested out mame yet in 10.04, or the other emus. just tried 2 games in snes9x
<Dr_Willis> moderndayzero:  try wine and the other emus and see. Ive rarely needede to  - unless i liked the interface better.
<Dr_Willis> work time for me. Bye all
<jrib> trism: thanks
<johnjohn101> if I have 32 bit ubuntu, can I use update manager to upgrade to 64 bit?
<yofel> no
<johnjohn101> is it time to head to 64 bit?
<Zelozelos> how do i get a window i moved out of the viewing area, occasionally ill grab a window and "throw" it off screen?
<Pici> alt+click'n'drag?
<Zelozelos> i cant see the window at all
<Zelozelos> usually ill just close it on docky, but i ws lookin for a way to move it back onto the screen
<bjsnider> johnjohn101, are you asking for permission?
<johnjohn101> i guess 32 bit will be supported for a while?
<yofel> johnjohn101: it certainly will, especially as most of the atom cpus until recently are all 32bit
<mininessie> 11.04
<bjsnider> if you are on a modern desktop or laptop you should be on amd64 by now
<mininessie> no way
<johnjohn101> bjsnider: I think i'm going to wait until my next machine when it has six cores and 12 GB memory just to browse the web
<edugonch> Hello I have a proble un my toshiba p500 with the headphones, when When headphones are plugged in, the speaker does not get muted automatically
<Odd-rationale> edugonch: what sound card do you have?
<Odd-rationale> edugonch: pastebin the output of: lspci | grep Audio
<edugonch> http://pastebin.com/TBDr6YAz
<bjsnider> johnjohn101, how about 64 cores and 470GB of ram just to use a console?
<Odd-rationale> edugonch: i think the new kernel is not correctly detecting your sound card (had the same issue). we need to manually specify the model
<DanaG> interesting... my usb sound card is even weirder than I thought it was...
<DanaG> It goes from 0.00 to 0.14dB in steps of 0.01dB. Or so it claims.
<Odd-rationale> edugonch: open /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base as root with a text editor
<edugonch> ok
<DanaG> actually, it's alsa-base.conf
<DanaG> =þ
<edugonch> Ready
<Odd-rationale> yeah, sorry
<edugonch> yes, alsa-base.conf
<Odd-rationale> at the end of the file try adding: options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba
<edugonch> ready
<Odd-rationale> save the file and restart your sound system.
<edugonch> ok, will restart now
<gokul> Hi
<gokul> open office in karmic showed "sun java" when starting..... but now it says "open office ORACLE" why is that so ????????
<Odd-rationale> oracle bought sun
<yofel> gokul: oracle bought sun
<Odd-rationale> (where have you been?!)
<edugonch> Hi again, did not work :(
<Odd-rationale> edugonch: hmm. can you pastebin the output of aplay -l
<edugonch> ok
<edugonch> http://pastebin.com/xicquRR5
<gokul> yofel, means that oracle bought the entire sun company !! ?
<Odd-rationale> edugonch: that output seems a bit odd...
<Odd-rationale> edugonch: what is the output of: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<edugonch> That's all the putput
<bjsnider> gokul, yes, oracle bought the entire sun company
<edugonch> Codec: Conexant ID 5067
<bjsnider> oracle was much bigger than sun to begin with
<DanaG>   * Some idiot thought it'd be a good idea if device mapper didn't respond to "add" events, like those during boot.  Take their change out back and shoot it in the head.  LP: #561390.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561390 in lvm2 "LVM - /var failed to mount during boot" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561390
<DanaG> nice changelog.
<bjsnider> pithiest changelog ever
<gokul> bjsnider, thanks  for replying
<mininessie> walter kronkite
<DanaG> pithy?
<DanaG> that's a word I don't use often.
<Odd-rationale> edugonch: some searching seems like model=dell-vostro might work
<edugonch> ok, i'll try
<DanaG>  1.brief, forceful, and  meaningful in expression; full of vigor, substance, or meaning; terse;  forcible: a pithy observation.
<Odd-rationale> edugonch: you can find a whole list of options to try here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043568
<edugonch> cool
<edugonch> thanks :D
<Odd-rationale> edugonch: it took me a while to find the right one for my card
<Odd-rationale> edugonch: but, sorry, i must need to go now. let me know if you manage to solve your problem.
<edugonch> I have a lot  of free time this night ;)
<edugonch> Don't worry, you help me a lot with this information
<pcrov> weird problem. on my laptop (hp pavilion 9700) when I press the hard-button to turn off the touchpad i lose keyboard input and menus stop responding until i killall gnome-panel
<hyperstream> Hey guys, im using Ubuntu Lucid 10.4 (Alpha One), im going to be reinstalling with the latest Lucid release. How do i backup my Virtual Machines i have at current(Windows XP x2) so hey work exactly the same way on the new install (Should i backup all of my files on my XP VB's ?)
<DanaG> hyperstream: why bother reinstalling?
<hyperstream> Cant upgrade properly, and would prefer a fresh install(Like he new Lucid)
<hyperstream> Whats the date today in america? 27th or 28th? Wouldnt i be better off waiting until 29th for final release?
<bjsnider> it's night in america
<DanaG> Tue Apr 27 19:56:33 PDT 2010
<hyperstream> Cool, So another 2 days and ill just grab the final release :)
<hyperstream> Would anyone happen to know how to go about 'keeping' my virtualboxes i currently have, im hoping by just keeping the harddisk images (xvd file or something along those lines)
<hyperstream> Oh nevermind i have an answer :)
<bjsnider> clean installing again sn't necessary unless you've got bad formatting or something like that
<hyperstream> Well when i try and upgrade i get errors about only partial upgrade is possible and so forth
<bjsnider> open a console. do sudo aptitude update, and then sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<hyperstream> Ill give it a shot now
<hyperstream> Wish me luck
<hyperstream> :)
<bjsnider> luck has absolutely nothing to do with it
<hyperstream> Well in my experience something is bound to break and prevent me from using it. Although i tend to try and resolve the issue(s) still seems like a days task :)
<hyperstream> bjsnider, thanks bud
<leohartx> does anybody here have the download of the final version ?
<leohartx>  does anybody here have the download link of the final version ?
<ZykoticK9> !outyet > leohartx
<ubottu> leohartx, please see my private message
<Sichvot> does anyone know how to create a multi-session remote desktop server for 10.04?
<BiggFREE> Hi
<Blue11> howdy tex
<gokul> If i use all tray to tray any window, the background of the icon is not proper.... in karmic, only the logo appeared, but now with white background..... is it possible to change this to karmic style ?
<gokul> BiggFREE, Hi !!
<BiggFREE> Hi gokul
<arand> gokul: either change the theme, or remake the icon with alpha, I think..
<BiggFREE> I am just reading
<RegressLess> Camorama is looking for my webcam at /dev/video0, but not finding it. I have an ASUS laptop with built-in webcam. Can someone help me find it and fix the problem?
<BiggFREE> Built-in Webcam are not the best :(
<BiggFREE> Always problematic
<gokul> arand, sorry, it is already filed in launchpad
<gokul> arand, sorry
<gokul> arand, https://bugs.launchpad.net/alltray/+bug/545852
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 545852 in alltray "Alltray 0.69 Icons have wrong backgrounds in Lucid Beta1" [Low,Confirmed]
<RegressLess> Well it worked fine in Windows... just sayin'
<RegressLess> can someone help me locate and identify my built-in webcam?
<arand> gokul: Ah :) Well, still if you have some time and know, I guess a fixed icon would be welcome ;)
<intangir> im trying to setup RAID and LVMs over 2gigs and it complains about being over some sector limit
<intangir> partition length exceeds the loop-partition-table-imposed maximum of 4294967295
<intangir> but i read linux volumes can go upto 8 TB
<intangir> oops i mean im trying to make one over 2 TB
<Blue11> intangir: i know nothing of raids but I don't think it's that much
<Blue11> intangir: it might be filesystem dependent - what file structure are you using?
<intangir> i didnt even define a file structure yet
<intangir> i didnt even actually define the partition yet
<intangir> just the free space that wouldve been available its giving me this error
<intangir> and if i do partition it it gives the same error
<Blue11> i am not the raid guy -- I use ext4 and have no problems on a 1 t/b usb backup drive is all I know.
<RegressLess> can someone help me find my webcam?
<BiggFREE> How do I update my boot loader ?
<bullgard4> What package includes the Linux kernel documentation?
<gokul> BiggFREE, sudo update-grub
<RegressLess> lots of questions, not a lot of answers :(
<BiggFREE> ty gokul
<BiggFREE> bbl
<BiggFREE> tc
<Blue11> RegressLess: it it a usb cam?
<bullgard4> BiggFREE: Please do not replace interpunction with the Enter key.
<RegressLess> Blue11: there's a chance it may be usb internally, but it's really built in. I guess it's supposed to be at /dev/video0, but is not there.
<Blue11> RegressLess: let me get my netbook
<RegressLess> It's an ASUS, but not a netbook.
<Blue11> RegressLess: yeah but my netbook has a cam I never use it but I can see what it says
<Blue11> yeah /dev/video0
<Zelozelos> anyone know why wine wont install paint shop pro? when i start the setup it starts and does somethin then just quits
<Zelozelos> its almost like the msi isnt working
<Zelozelos> it always installed just fine before i reinstalled everything
<gokul> what will happen if i install from aptoncd debs of karmic into my lucid RC ??
<rww> gokul: bad things that aren't supported or recommended by us
<Blue11> !hplip
<gokul> rww, i am going to try :-P .. i dont have a super fast internet to reinstall them ..... :P i dont care if it does harm as i am ready to reistall lucid :D
<rww> gokul: alright. Just be aware that if you break it, you get to keep both pieces and don't get to ask for support with it here or in #ubutnu
<gokul> rww, no, i will re install lucid RC without asking in here or there :P
<rww> gokul: Alright. That said, good luck :)
<pwnguin> is there a way to indicate to mountall that a particular FS depends on the network?
<pwnguin> my sshfs mountpoint is tanking the init process =/
<pwnguin> its unusally slow in ere
<johnjohn101> is it ok to move from 9.10 to 10.04 or should I wait until this weekend?
<pwnguin> johnjohn101: theres always a risk, even after this weekend
<pwnguin> how important is the system to you?
<gokul> johnjohn101, i moved yesterday itself! can't wait till tomo
<pwnguin> if this is your only computer or a million dollar website server, maybe hold back ;)
<gokul> pwnguin, ;-) nice reply :P
<pwnguin> fwiw, _netdev is the option to list in fstab to indicate sshfs is a network mount
<renegaid> i installed netbook remix and i cannot enable compiz effects
<renegaid> when i install the desktop version i can enable it
<soreau> renegaid: Pastebin the output of 'compiz &' fro your terminal to pastebin.org
<crdlb> doesn't UNR use a special window manager?
<ZykoticK9> renegaid, it's called Netbook Edition now - but I can't enable it on NBE either (i'm running on an old EEE 701) - it works fine in virtualbox though?
<renegaid> i don't understand but i find the netbook edition to be much slower than the desktop
<renegaid> but i like the way it is layed out in the netbook edition. just that it is really slow
<soreau> renegaid: What gpu is it?
<AgentX> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<ZykoticK9> renegaid, soreau - *facepalm* -- "compiz" is not currently installed...
<renegaid> i have the latest version
<ZykoticK9> renegaid, the !final wasn't directed at you BTW
<johnjohn101> starting distro update.
<zhangchunlei> how to uninstall win 2-7Pack in ubuntu 10.04RC
<ZykoticK9> zhangchunlei, what is "win 2-7Pack"?
<eremite> I find that upgrading instead of installing fresh always screws up my work flow, and is seemingly more prone to bugs and conflicts with software alredy installed.
<zhangchunlei> ZykoticK9, one theme
<ZykoticK9> zhangchunlei, ahhh - good luck.
<zhangchunlei> ZykoticK9, i want to delete it
<Mblackwell> Sorry if I seem a bit off. I'm posting from text messages. Buddy of mine can't boot. Last messages are ureadahead terminating with status 5, udevd failing to create queue file, and udev terminating with status 1, respawing, then terminating with status 2
<eremite> Why woudl anyone want Windows themes on an Ubuntu machone? *shudders*
<eremite> machine*
<ZykoticK9> zhangchunlei, did you install it using apt/synaptic/ubuntu-software-center?
<Mblackwell> he'd just upgraded, and done a reboot
<zhangchunlei> ZykoticK9, no , i download
<Mblackwell> he can't get a console without a live cd, and he's already chrooted the partitions
<ZykoticK9> zhangchunlei, do you have the link?
<Mblackwell> and checked against the repository list
<Mblackwell> (as well as reinstalled udev, plymouth, different stock kernels, etc)
<Mblackwell> Anyone have a thought?
<zhangchunlei> ZykoticK9, the link 0f win2-7 Pack?
<ZykoticK9> zhangchunlei, i found it
<ZykoticK9> zhangchunlei, I'd suggest you post on the win2-7 forum page at http://win7pack.47.forumer.com/ -- good luck.
<zhangchunlei> ZykoticK9, thank you
<johnjohn101> so when is 10.04.1 going to be released?
<renegaid> i wonder why chrome isn't in software center
<ZykoticK9> johnjohn101, aren't you getting a little ahead of yourself?  The release schedule only goes up to Final not past.
<ZykoticK9> renegaid, chromium is, and after a bug i filed - searching for chrome should bring it up
<renegaid> i already installed it from chrome website
<ZykoticK9> renegaid, chrome is not open source, chromium the development version of chrome is OS
<zhangchunlei> yes
<zhangchunlei> but i use chrome
<ZykoticK9> renegaid, as an FYI the new features appear in chromium before they appear in chrome
<eremite> renegaid: Chrome is still in beta, I assume that's why.
<renegaid> well there was a an ubuntu package on chrome website already installed
<johnjohn101> zykotick9:  looks like july 29th
<eremite> They may also not have the rights to distribute Chrome.
<ZykoticK9> johnjohn101, where did you see that?
<eremite> ZykoticK9: releases are always planned ahead of time, I believe.
<ZykoticK9> eremite, yes but 10.04.1 is?
<johnjohn101> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<johnjohn101> for some reason it's on that calendar
<ZykoticK9> johnjohn101, that's the 10.10 schedule
<johnjohn101> look at july 29th
<ZykoticK9> johnjohn101, eremite - MY BAD
<johnjohn101> np
<johnjohn101> i heard rumor that this was the last ubuntu that may have compiz
<Zelozelos> if anyone is interested, i fig'd out what was going on with wine/psp, heres what to do if you too have the issue with an installer starting then stopping suddenly, apparently it was erroring-out, i found what the error was by opening a terminal, navigating to the location of the install file, typing "wine start setup.exe" (replace setup.exe w the setup filename you need)
<ZykoticK9> johnjohn101, only rumour at this point - will Gnome3 be ready is the question
<Zelozelos> it turns out it wasnt finding the temp folder where it was looking for it ;)
<eremite> johnjohn101: It woudnt eb much of a loss if compiz wasnt available by default.
<eremite> be*
<Zelozelos> so i just made the folder in the right place and walla-now psp installed
<johnjohn101> eremite:  i NEED wobbly windows and the SNOW effect
<eremite> And fire"?
<eremite> Seriously, water effetcs like rain drops and fire arwe useless.  Bloat.
<johnjohn101> no girlfriend thinks it's too creepy
<Zelozelos> hope that helps someone
<eremite> huh?
<ZykoticK9> in UNE in VirtualBox I get little circle indicators (on the icons in the main menu) when programs are open -- but on my native install on my EEE I don't -- any ideas?
<eremite> johnjohn101: you may want to rephrase that, using punctuation./
<johnjohn101> girlfriend thinks fire effects is too creepy
<eremite> Its useless.
<eremite> There is absolutely NO use for it.
<johnjohn101> she says that about me as well
<eremite> Join the club, mate.  Women are meant to hate their men.
<eremite> Its only natural.
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<johnjohn101> ok ok
<eremite> bazhang: it was on topic, it was about compiz.  If ONE sentence OT is too much, you're need to fix your priorities.
<rww> eremite: Your comment is sexist and inappropriate for this channel, never mind #ubuntu-offtopic.
<rww> or #ubuntu-offtopic, never mind this channel. Or something.
<eremite> rww: sexist?  Get bent, it was a joke. Stop crying and grow up.
<bazhang> !attitude > eremite
<ubottu> eremite, please see my private message
<Zelozelos> jeez people ease the hell up will ya
<eremite> Fuck this, its no womnder everyone thinks the ops in here are a joke.  You're a laughing stoke of linux IRC.  Have fun with your dictatorship.
<johnjohn101> so after i install the upgrade, will it keep my nvidia configuation or will it try to substitue nouveau?
<maco> johnjohn101: nouveau is a replacement for the open source nv driver. the proprietary nvidia driver is still around
<bazhang> johnjohn101, you'll need to reset via hardware drivers, the initial boot will be in low resolution
<johnjohn101> thanks
<johnjohn101> can I just leave the update running, i'm headed to bed, do I need to do anything else?
<bazhang> a reboot at the end; it will prompt you near the end informing you that certain packages are no longer supported, so it will hang there until you acknowledge
<intangir> im installing lucid and its been stuck at 'preparing linux-headers-... (etc)' for a LOOONG time, also my caps lock and scroll lock are flashing on and off...
<intangir> did it crash?
<intangir> im using the server installer
<ZykoticK9> intangir, caps/scroll flashing is usually a bad sign
<bazhang> intangir, fresh install or upgrade
<bullgard4> '~$ uname -a; Linux T43 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:10:02 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux.' Is the kernel 2.6.32 to stay in Lucid final release?
<x3464> "To the left, to the left, moved my damn controls with no box to the left."
<intangir> its a frsh install.. i restarted it..
<ZykoticK9> bullgard4, 2.6.32 will be final kernel yes - chosen as several distros will use it for long term support releases
<intangir> this is a brand new computer, im running the ram test
<intangir> it got to 90% before crapping out
<ZykoticK9> !controls > x3464
<ubottu> x3464, please see my private message
<bullgard4> ZykoticK9: Thank you very much for your help.
<greezmunkey> init: ureadahead-other main process (2732) terminated with status 4 - in bug reports even for 9.10, What is this?
<cowbud> Is there a palce where I can read about the build farm and how it is setup etc?
<chillindave> Can the minimal install be ran from a USB stick?  I'm not seeing were it says it and I can't get the Startup Disk creator to accept that ISO.
<GSF1200S> ok.. this is killing me. What is needed for screen output in relation to the kernel? My screens shut off when I kill X, and all I can do is ctrl alt delete to reboot. I would try ssh, but im also troubleshooting a bug with dhclient..
<blue102> is ten.4 out yet
<znxtch> Does Lucid support IPod classics?
<znxtch> I see it has limited IPod touch support but I can get any music on my IPod touch so I guess I'm going to go buy an IPod classic.
<almoxarife> I see that next door 'lucid' is still being considered 'not stable', it's a bit close to release for that aint it?
<kblin> hi folks
<rww> almoxarife: It's "not stable" in the sense that we tell users not to install development versions of Ubuntu, and it's still technically a development version. In practise, it's fine (for me, at least) at this point.
<almoxarife> rww: seems stable here too, does nautilus still crash with the 'actions' plugin?
<rww> almoxarife: dunno, I'm on KDE right now
<almoxarife> I guess I can find out
<hyperstream> When doing a safe-upgrade, (ive been prompted about a /etc/default/grub, asking me to keep mine or use package maintainers version (Im guessing this one here < ), or to view differences.
<hyperstream> I have Windows 7 Dual booted(came with laptop Yet to have use it..) which should i choose?
<bazhang> grub2 ie the newer one
<hyperstream> Thanks.(I had alpha one, upgrading to the RC now :) )
<hyperstream> But  i should always choose package maintainers version yeah? (i dont see why not)
<bazhang> that's what I always do
<hyperstream> Thanks bud.
<RPG-Master> Hey, is the release candidate basically perfect?
<Ken8521_> no, no release is "basically perfect"
<RPG-Master> Like, nothings will be different from it and the final version?
<hyperstream> bazhang, http://www.pastebin.org/187608 <- You wouldnt happen to know how to resolve this? i think 'heartbeat' is a required thing for Ubuntu
<hyperstream> RPG-Master, just do a upgrade when final version is out
<Ken8521_> RPG-Master, no, there *could* still be changes, thats why it's called a *candidate*
<RPG-Master> OK.
<Ken8521_> however, at this point, drastic changes are unlikely
<intangir> well my install got all the way to preparing linux-headers again and apparently has died.
<intangir> its been stuck at 90%.. again. for about 5 minutes
<bazhang> hyperstream, heartbeat is optional according the the bot's info
<hyperstream> bazhang,  ill remove it in that case, thanks will let you know how i get on.
<hyperstream> [: 367: missing ] <-- it says this at the top of the sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<intangir> it recovered ;) finally woot
<perscitus> Is Lucid still on schedule?
<Ken8521_> yes
<perscitus> then ill install RC and update it
<Ken8521_> that should be fine... it seems fairly stable, but it is an rc
<perscitus> Saves me time from the massive download rush
<Ken8521_> there's some folks who've had issues "upgrading" so make sure you're backed up
<perscitus> How long does it take to build a cd?
<Ken8521_> not long.. including downloading and burning, i wouldn't think more than 30min.
<bullgard4> perscitus: I beg your pardon? What do you mean by "building" a CD?
<perscitus> but you got kubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu, netbook of first two. All have to be made before noon 29th
<rww> the release isn't scheduled down to the hour, it's not necessarily "noon" (noon where, anyway?)
<perscitus>  oh wait. before midnight. oops
<rww> and they also need to be QA tested, not built
<rww> just built **
<perscitus> Then they have to sync the mirrors
<bullgard4> What does "ec2" stand for in the name of the DEB program package 'linux-ec2-doc'?
<rww> bullgard4: Amazon Elastic Compute Cloud ( http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/ )
<perscitus> Lucid has to sync with at least 92 mirrors before release.
<rww> perscitus: a lot of that syncing is done ahead of time, though, so the servers actually only have to pull any last minute changes.
<rww> which speeds things up immensely
<perscitus> rww,   know how i figured out 92?
<rww> no, and I'm not convinced it gets synced to all mirrors before release, anyway
<perscitus> rww,   The metalink.
<DM|> Anyone else's touchpad's edge scrolling still not working in latest build?
<bullgard4> rww: http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/: "EC2 is designed to make web-scale computing easier for developers." Do I need this as an Ubuntu user, no developer?
<rww> bullgard4: no
<bullgard4> rww: Thank you for your help.
<perscitus> rww,   Can mirrors build isos ?
<rww> I would guess that they only actually care about syncing to the ones in http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004overview#Download
<rww> perscitus: no. they get built centrally and then the .iso gets distributed out
<perscitus> rww,   Exactly. So  Mirrors have to be sync if the iso changes. And since RC has memory leak bug, it will
<kblin> hey folks, is it somehoe possible to buid a setup with an encrypted LVM for the system and swap, while leaving a data partition outside of the crypto disk?
<rww> perscitus: Do you know about zsync?
<kblin> if I do manual setup of the partitions the way I want, I can't setup the boot loader
<perscitus> rww,   i know enough
<rww> perscitus: non-final ISOs get uploaded to the mirrors. If something like the memory leak bug gets fixed after that, the mirrors just either zsync or do something like zsync (I forget which) the fixed iso, which would be largely the same, and thus the sync wouldn't be that slow.
<perscitus> rww,   or rsync?
<rww> perscitus: yeah, I forget which they actually use
<Heliwr> the xorg memory leak has been fixed in the repositories for several days now, I don't think it would be the source of any delays
<perscitus> rww,   All the known issue bugs are fixed released.
<rww> I said zsync because that's what's recommended if random people want to do something similar to go from RC to final or whatever
<perscitus> I am deciding where to upgrade or new install
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "libplymouth --  graphical boot animation and logger." What does it log?
<perscitus> rww,   Should i upgrade or new install Lucid?
<rww> perscitus: no idea. I don't have much data, so I reinstall often to test new stuff, so I don't really ever upgrade.
<perscitus> rww,   All I know is allot changed. HAL is no more for one. xorg changed
<perscitus> rww,   I got RC copied to flash drive though
<Ken8521_> perscitus, i know some people were reporting issues upgrading, but i think most of that is resolved(note, i think)
<intangir> if you lazily set the swap to be way too freaking big.. a new step i didnt notice before becomes quiiiiiiite long.. the part where it wipes the swap space for security reasons..
<perscitus> V is coming on soon so  thats my install time
<intangir> its taken about 30 minutes now.. i just tossed all the extra space i didnt need yet to swap.. 50 gigs
<perscitus> rww,   The DVD ISOs have April 27th timestampe
<perscitus> intangir,  Did you use flash drive instead of a blank cd?
<perscitus> You can buy 1gb flash drive on ebay for $2-4 . And you can use it over and over for Ubuntu 6 month release cycle
<Ken8521_> perscitus, thats assuming your machine boots usb
<perscitus> Most modern machines do
<Ken8521_> perscitus, well a lot of people don't put linux on modern machines
<perscitus> by modern, i mean within last 5 years
<kblin> then you won't have much fun with a bloated Gnome/KDE install ;)
<kblin> at least if your system is old enough to not boot from usb :)
<Ken8521_> perscitus, my pc is 4yrs old, and doesn't boot usb, and it runs gnome just fine
<perscitus> off the shelf pc?
<Ken8521_> no
<Ken8521_> hell no
<Ken8521_> but all the stuff was new when i bough tit
<perscitus> Off the self pcs should add 1-2 years to the age
<kblin> Ken8521_: it's my impression that ubuntu is aimed at the average user, so expect things to break if you're asking for more
<perscitus> Ken8521_,   i built my machine.
<Ken8521_> kblin, what do ou mean?.. i didn't suggest otherwise.
<Ken8521_> perscitus, i've not bought an off the shelf pc, in probably 12-15yrs
<Ken8521_> last one i bought was a 400mhz Compaq
<kblin> Ken8521_: well, the average user likely has an off the shelf pc, that likely is reasonably modern
<perscitus> Ken8521_,   my last off the shelf was peoplepc ibm
<perscitus> Ken8521_,   500mhz :P
<perscitus> Ken8521_,   But i got dell mini 10v
<Ken8521_> perscitus, well, laptops don't really count, the hardware to build a laptop isn't available to the average user, or i'd do it... i've obviously bought my laptops/netbooks
<perscitus> Ken8521_,   I would rather build a laptop
<perscitus> Ken8521_,   its possible now but it costs more since you need to buy parts off ebay and piece one together
<Ken8521_> yup
<perscitus> time to install Lucid
<rickfisher> Hello all
<rickfisher> Need some help on setting up Nvidia for dual screen.
<kblin> man
<rickfisher> anybody
<kblin> why does grub install just fine if I use the guided partitioning, but fails to install if I tweak the partitioning to be just the way I want it
<Jordan_U> kblin: Any error message when it fails? Can you just choose not to install grub in ubiquity and use grub-install yourself?
<kblin> Jordan_U: it's complaining that it can't map the logical volume my system root is sitting on
<kblin> Jordan_U: if I run grub-update in the installer shell (chrooted to /target), I'm getting the same error
<kblin> Jordan_U: it's telling me I need to specify the --modules, but I didn't find any documentation on what modules are available
<rickfisher> How to configure nvidia for dual screen?
<kblin> rickfisher: nvidia-settings doesn't work?
<Jordan_U> kblin: I think you are experiencing this bug: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=542435
<ubottu> Debian bug 542435 in grub-common "grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /. (LVM2)" [Important,Open]
<Jordan_U> kblin: If so, you may be able work around it by rebooting as it seems the "fix" is in the initramfs (though I've only skimmed the bug report)
<Jordan_U> kblin: i.e. Install Ubuntu choosing not to install grub then reboot into a liveCD and install grub: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<kblin> Jordan_U: I'll try that, thanks
<rickfisher> kblin, No I get this message. You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<kblin> rickfisher: then you'll have to install the nvidia driver first
<kblin> rickfisher: there should be a tool called "restricted driver manager" that allows you to do that, iirc
<Jordan_U> kblin: You're welcome, if rebooting solves it do you mind commenting on that bug report that the work around in the initramfs isn't enough when installing?
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "libplymouth --  graphical boot animation and logger." What does it log?
<kblin> Jordan_U: I'm not sure the debian installer is affected
<Jordan_U> kblin: Actually, since that's a debian bug report you should only comment on it if you can reproduce the problem in debian. Let me see if there is a corrosponding Ubuntu bug.
<mvo> bullgard4: boot messages
<rickfisher> kblin, I will try reinstalling driver. Does Ctrl ALT Backspace restart xserver?
<Jordan_U> kblin: Are you using the LiveCD installer? Because IIRC that doesn't support installing to LVM.
<pcrov> speaking of nvidida-settings, why does it blow out my monitor profile when i open it?
<bullgard4> mvo: And where does it write them?
<rickfisher> Freakin Nvidia!
<Lazy^> Is Lucid going to be released today ? =)
<kblin> Jordan_U: I'm using the alternate cd, which is using the debian installer, I just mean I'm not sure the debian version of the debian installer is still affected
<Lazy^> ahh tomorrow =)
<bullgard4> Lazy^: No.
<Mosso> I decided to try 10.4, for my wireless device, I enter a passcode, which I know is correct, Ubuntu will attempt to connect for a few minutes then ask for the passcode again... and again, any ideas what to try from here?
<kblin> Jordan_U: and I don't have a spare system around to try that
<Lazy^> bullgard4: tomorrow right ?
<rww> Lazy^: Lucid will probably come out sometime during the period where it is the 29th somewhere on the planet
<Jeeves_> Usually around the time that the US wakes up
<overmacht> JEEBsv; 28.04.2010 15:28pm here. it's mean I'm first?
<overmacht> Jeeves_;
<Jeeves_> overmacht: ?
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "libplymouth --  graphical boot animation and logger." What does it log where?
<BUGabundo_remote> ping-pong, Moon-Sun \o/
<ShapeShifter499> what is cautious-launcher? its a new thing that poped up when I went to d-load itunes 9 in attempt to get it working in wine
<acuster> Hey all, in lucid the postgresql startup script is still supposed to be in /etc/init.d/, right?
<Zta-at-work> Will 10.04 have Firefox 3.6?
<rww> !info firefox
<haux> I just reinstalled Ubuntu and and updated 10.04. The volume icon is gone from the top bar... and I can't for the life of me figure out why or how to bring that back
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.3+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 10579 kB, installed size 28656 kB
<rww> Zta-at-work: ^^^ yes
<Zta-at-work> \o/
<haux> *updated to 10.04, I meant
<Zta-at-work> rww, thanks
<haux> Any ideas?
<overmacht> hauk; http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<overmacht> haux; http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<haux> I'm not asking about upgrading.
<acuster> hauk, it's now part of the mail notification icon
<acuster> for some reason they are mixed
<haux> I don't have a mail notification icon
<acuster> so you can either add that mixed thing or add the separate applet
<acuster> hmm, the separate applet probably needs to be started by hand (i.e. it's not in the "Add to panel" dialog)
<haux> Any ideas how to do that? Or where I can get an applet for the volume?
<acuster> gnome-volume-control-applet
<acuster> run that
<acuster> (into the background, of course)
<ahox> Hi, I have some problems with the xorg/kdm and the rescue kernel. For once, once kdm starts it does not accept any input (mouse/keyboard) and when I start it in rescue mode it just restarts on the 2.6.32 kernels. Is this a known problem?
<ahox> And more important for me, how do I fix it?
<ahox> actually, using an old 2.6.30 kernel at least the rescue system boots
<acuster> Do the postgresql startup scripts still live in /etc/init.d/ ?
<haux> acuster, I'm not very proficient in linux commands. How would I format a script to run gnome-volume-control-applet, ^Z, bg
<acuster> hauk, no need for a script
<acuster> applets will be reloaded into your panel on next login
<haux> Sounds good. Thank you :]
<acuster> so you merely need to run it (from the command line or alt-F2)
<acuster> and it will be re-loaded next time.
<bryanr> I have a decent amount of gigabytes on my windows 7. when i boot my computer i can pick ubuntu or win7. i am wondering how i can whipe out my windows 7 to free up all its gigabytes?
<acuster> bryanr: you can wipe out the partition pretty easily with the Admin > disk utility application
<bryanr> to be precise there is 105 gb
<bryanr> is that safe acuster?
<acuster> but that will give you a separate partition rather than add it to your current ubuntu partition
<acuster> bryanr, no, messing with the disk is NEVER safe
<bryanr> i want to erase the windows 7 and all of its files
<haux> This is irrelevant to Ubuntu, but can someone recommend a good Torrent program for Gnome? KTorrent wants to install 300+ MB of KDE stuff and that seems a bit excessive.
<acuster> haux ?transmission?
<acuster> should be installed by default in lucid
<bryanr> i mean i don't care about the files installed on my win7
<ahox> actually, it only works on an 2.6.28 kernel. Any ideas why it would reboot right away on a .32 one?
<haux> I don't think I liked it the first time I used it, but I'll try it again
<acuster> bryanr, it seems you will have to learn a bit about how disks and partitions work; it's a pain but we all have to go through it
<acuster> bryanr, wiping the files is easy, reusing the space demands some understanding. Probably, you currently have at least 2 partitions (you can get a list with 'sudo fdisk -l')
<acuster> bryanr, how you choose to end up using that space depends on how you will use your computer
<bryanr> acuster, i installed ubuntu myself but i think i found out how to format the ntfs
<acuster> bryanr, right, there's all sorts of hard things to understand like what a master boot record is, what an 'extended' partition is, all totally un-interesting but worth knowing if you are going to be using computers seriously (such as having a dual boot machine)
 * alvin is going to upgrade a karmic machine with a single volume on mdadm RAID1 *shudder*
<bryanr> acuster, to be clear, in the time it takes to resize my partition to use that newly freed up space, what is the risk that something will go around? we are talking adding 100 new gigabytes theoretically
<acuster> bryanr, if you are sure that you want to use only ubuntu, best bet might be to re-install from scratch and wipe everything.
<bryanr> oh
<acuster> bryanr, the re-partitioning tools have gotten quite good, the probably of failure is not huge, but the cost of failure is loosing everything, so ... it's a risky operation, always has been, always will be.
<pcrov> so to avoid losing everything you're suggesting he wipe everything out. good plan.
<Ken8521_> acuster, while the risk of failure might be low, it still takes an enormous amount of time, especially when reclaiming a partition of that size... if it wre me, I'd back up the drive, blitz the whole drive, and reinstall
<Ken8521_>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        
<Ken8521_>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        
<Ken8521_>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<Ken8521_> holy crap
<bryanr> odd
<Ken8521_> sorry guys,don't know how that happened
<Ken8521_> anyways, the point i made way above, still stands..lol
<bryanr> i am going to put my virtual machine of win7 on the network storage device
<Ken8521_> i think i dozed off laying on the couch, and i must have had my thumb on the space bar
<Ken8521_> bryanr, why?
<acuster> Ken8521_, don't tell *me* about it!
<acuster> help bryanr if you feel like it
<bryanr> just in-case... that way if i do have to reinstall everything i can just install ubuntu, then drag and drop the win7 and run win7 within ubuntu
<Ken8521_> you could back it up there, but i wouldn't runn it from there.. but i guess it all depends what you want to use your virtual machine for
<bryanr> well i don't mind moving it back to my ubuntu. i will afterall have 100 new gigs of space
<polymorph> Hi all. if I do update-manager -d (in 9.10) I can see the new 10.04 LTS release. is this the same as will be officially released tomorrow, or is it a release candidate?
<Ken8521_> bryanr, what do you use your virtual machine for?
<Ken8521_> polymorph, there could still be some changes between now and tomorrow... it's a release "candidate"
<bryanr> To develop stuff that needs windows mostly.  like the .net 4.0 or something
<Ken8521_> but will there be anything drastic?  thati s highly unlikely
<bryanr> mono isn't quite the same
<Ken8521_> i see.
<bryanr> my dad would be upset if i didn't use win7 in some way
<Ken8521_> tell him to get over it...lol
<Ken8521_> or buy a zune, and sync your zune on it..lol
<bryanr> he did buy me the upgrade package. although i had xp at the time and was mislead to believe i could UPGRADE. so i had to use a vista key
<Ken8521_> vista.. ugh
<bryanr> i ended up spending 90 bucks to get pro version of windows 7
<alkisg> The contents (=images) of the grub-rescue-pc are missing! It was OK in Lucid alpha, it broke recently.
<bryanr> and its most valuable feature my hardware couldn't support
<polymorph> Ken8521_, I was just curious - I'll probably wait a bit. Updates on release day are always painfully slow anyway!
<Ken8521_> very true.
<bryanr> one last question before i get going.. if things do go back, should i have a 9.10 karmic cd or a 10.04 cd from the start?
<bryanr> baD*
<Ken8521_> bryanr, i would
<Ken8521_> actually, i'd probably have one of each, if you've not extensively tested 10.04, but know 9.10 is stable on your system
<bryanr> i been running 10.04 for just today and no problems yet
<bryanr> except the VLC recording software gives crap video
<Ken8521_> well, only you can make that call, but i'd have something on standby that was stable, in case it went south.
<bryanr> VLC is from the software center fy
<acuster> Is the lucid server documentation published yet for review?
<acuster> forget it, found it
<bryanr> lol
<bryanr> my windows 7 install is almost 30 gigs
<bryanr> thats not worth my time copying over to the network storage
<haux> On startup after upgrading to 10.04, the following error popped up: The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_IndicatorApplet". Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration?
<haux> I selected yes. Any ideas what this may have been regarding?
<Ken8521_> haux, looks like indicator applet failed for some reason.. try adding it back to your panel, see what happens
<bryanr> File system on device is busy..
<bryanr> um
<Ken8521_> bryanr, it's gonna take forever to reclaim 100gigs.
<haux> oh! That was the thing with the volume control. haha, how convenient.
<bryanr> i just formatted the entire thing instantly
<bryanr> is it all really gone now...
<Ken8521_> bryanr, if you formatted it, it doesn't take long at all, "resizing" to reclaim that 100gigs, would take forever
<acuster> How do I find which package provides a particular file, or which package should provide a particular file?
<bryanr> i am in a predicament then
<bryanr> i guess i reinstall everything..
<Ken8521_> whats' the predicament?
<bryanr> i will run out of space soon
<bryanr> but i don't care to resize everytime i need a few more gigabytes
<bryanr> i have only like 30 left
<bryanr> but there is 100 potential more i could have
<Ken8521_> bryanr, how big is your linux partition, vs the partition you just cleared?
<bryanr> one sec
<bryanr> 105 GB for unknown and 84 gb for my ext3
<bryanr> 11 gb for swap
<Ken8521_> bryanr, the likelihood of you using 84gigs for Linux, is almost unthinkable.
<chandru_in> I'm unable to get  my laptop's internal speakers working.  Output of aplay -l http://pastebin.com/fNiQQasQ.  When I install "linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic" the problem reverses and the external headphone stops working
<Ken8521_> bryanr, here's how i have my system set up(especially if you're going to do a clean install)
<Ken8521_> bryanr, and an 11gig swap is freaking ridiculous
<bryanr> i heard you add like as much swap as  twice your memory
<bryanr> i have 4 gigs of memory and so i just rounded up from 8 to 10
<Ken8521_> bryanr, in theory, yes... but anything more than 4gigs, is ridiculous.
<bryanr> and 1 more for good measure
<JoshuaL> bryanr, only if you dont have enough memory
<Ken8521_> bryanr, the chances of your machine using even 1gig of swap is slim
<Ken8521_> you'd be fine w/ 2-3gigs...
<kpkc> how do i prevent lucid to the lock the screen by itself ?
<bryanr> so resize it to 3 gigs
<bryanr> ok i will do that now
<alvin> Some bugs could fill swap pretty quick
<Ken8521_> bryanr, if you're going to do a clean install, why not just do it then?
 * lapion 's system can be running for days with tvtime activity the whole time, occasionally using firefox as well, but then if I want to use the update-manager the system crashes.(hangcheck-crash) while updating or getting package information.
<alvin> So, some extra swap can come in handy
<bryanr> ok
<Ken8521_> kpkc, sys/pref/screensaver
<bryanr> Ken, so as you were saying, what is your setup like?
<kpkc> Ken8521_, thanks.
<bryanr> in total i have 186 gb available and am in raid zero else it would be like 300 or something
<kpkc> Ken8521_, bye
<bryanr> so you have an idea of my machine
<lapion> of course I also get the crash on occasions when I am not using the update manager manually, I have never thought of checking if it started up autamatically
<chandru_in> Does anyone ehre use this model of sound card?
<Ken8521_> bryanr, sorry... i have a 3gig swap, 30gig / and the rest of the drive is is just a big ntfs partition... on the ntfs partition, is where i keep all my music, movies, anything I want to "keep" from release to release... then when there's a new Ubuntu release, I just clean install it over the old one, and that big ntfs partition, never gets touched.
<lapion> Ken8521_, ntfs partitions are not safe can get lost very easily
<Ken8521_> lapion, been doing it that way for 5yrs, never a problem.
<bryanr> that gives me an idea then Ken. what if i just format my 98 gigs of free space to be a spare file system i drag and drop my programs on from now on?
<lapion> Ken8521_, furthermore ntfs uses fuse-fs, and is thereby very slooooowwwwww
<Ken8521_> i just leave it as ntfs, because ntfs takes better advantage of space
<Ken8521_> lapion, no its not, not at all actually.
<Ken8521_> i run my movies, music, etc.. right from that partition.
<lapion> Ken8521_, o yes it does, I just recently changed over to ext4fs
<Ken8521_> chandru_in, how does lspci identify that device?
<lapion> Ken8521_, or are you using ntfs from within the kernel ?
<acuster> has postgresql been converted to upstart in lucid?
<Ken8521_> lapion, well, i had it ext3 and ext4 for quite some time, but switched it to ntfs for an unrelated reason, and i've noticed no performance problems at all.
<lapion> check out the avarage load of the ntfs driver during copying
<Ken8521_> bla bla.
<Ken8521_> lapion, i'm teling you i have no problem w/ it, and it works fine, if you don't like it or disagree w/ me, deal with it..
<Ken8521_> ive used both(ext3/4 and ntfs) and they were equal
<chandru_in> Ken8521_: with the backport installed it is "Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)"
<lapion> I don't disagree with you, I am just telling you what I recently found out......
<Ken8521_> lapion, well, maybe youd id something wrong?
<Jeeves_> ntfs had write support since last year, right?
<Ken8521_> chandru_in, hmm, never heard of that one
<Jeeves_> before it was only read-only?
<Ken8521_> Jeeves_, longer than thta i think
<bryanr> ok i am going to do a full re-install
<chandru_in> Ken8521_: :(
<bryanr> hm or maybe not
<lapion> ntfs has been writable for years
<Jeeves_> On Windows, yes :)
<robin0800> bryanr: wait till tomorrow
<lapion> at least the kernel driver had write support..
<Ken8521_> robin0800, well, he basically has a plastic box on his desk, so i don't think he wants to wait..lol
<bryanr> i am going to add an extra 20 gigs
<robin0800> bryanr: well use a daily then
<bryanr> wait um
<Ken8521_> i think he has a cd
<bryanr> yeah i have a cd i can boot from
<bryanr> dang these are tough decisions
<bryanr> i am going to get the 10.04 live cd
<robin0800> bryanr: but if its old there will be a lot of updates
<bryanr> hm
<Ken8521_> bryanr, why are you stressing over this so much?
<Ken8521_> just nuke the whole drive if thats what you want to do.
<bryanr> i am going to try resizing first
<robin0800> bryanr: use todays daily
<Ken8521_> trying to resize your partitioons, to reclaim 100gigs, is going to take a lot of time
<bryanr> 105 gigs it says actually
<bryanr> but yeah
<bryanr> maybe my computer will be fast at it
<Ken8521_> lol
<bryanr> got a site i can go to to prove that
<bryanr> ?
<lapion> Ken8521_, I have just confirmed the high load of the ntfs driver.. check the load of the mount.ntfs while copying files to/from ntfs drive
<Ken8521_> lapion, i've just confirmed what you say is totally irrelevant
<alvin> I see 'Setting up hal' during the upgrade. I thought hal was removed?
<BUGabundo_remote> $ sudo ionice -c3 zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<BUGabundo_remote> I better start now. tomorrow will be impossible
<alvin> Must be a fat internet pipe if you need ionice for a download :-)
<lapion> Ken8521_, please elaborate
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo_remote: that's why having a local public mirror helps :D
<alvin> ~$ aptitude why hal
<alvin> i   kubuntu-desktop Depends hal
<alvin> That explains
<BUGabundo_remote> Ian_Corne: I have one... in my very own laptop
<alvin> So, the removal of hal is only for Ubuntu?
<Ian_Corne> Hehe
<BUGabundo_remote> Ian_Corne: $ pastebinit zsyncu
<BUGabundo_remote> http://paste.ubuntu.com/423842/
<perscitus> i just installed Lucid
<BUGabundo_remote> alvin: when doing 4 zsyncs at once, on a laptop, where you are NX connected, I bet you need it!
<Ian_Corne> does the live dvd install more?
<Ian_Corne> or does it just hold more packages?
<BUGabundo_remote> has more packages
<BUGabundo_remote> and installs more lang packs
<lapion> add lanbuage support
<perscitus> DVD iso should have a bigger live cd
<alvin> Well, the upgrade to Lucid (LVM on RAID1) actually succeeded. The boot process looks weird, and NFS pools aren't mounted by libvirt, but other than that, less trouble than I thought it would be.
<chandru_in> Can someone tell me how to apply the diff given by HDAAnalyzer?
<bp0> is the kernel ntfs driver being improved?
<perscitus> My biggest problem with Lucid thus far is nv driver didnt support my monitor
<perscitus> again.
<perscitus> It never gave an option to use 1440x900 resolution. livecd too
<BUGabundo_remote> perscitus: what's your bug id for that?
<perscitus> not going to
<BUGabundo_remote> perscitus: ??
<perscitus> Im not filing a bug
<WierdAAR> Hello. I just installed lucid on a laptop, and everything works fine except in wont recognize external media (Flash, external HDD ect.) Volman for thunar (xfce) is installed, and should be working. When I type "fdisk -l" i don't get any output, not even for the HDD in the computer
<Ken8521> perscitus, what is your nvidia device that doesn't support that resolution?
<alkisg> WierdAAR: try `sudo fdisk -l`
<perscitus> Ken8521.->  i said NV
<perscitus> Ken8521.->  nv is the open source driver
<koshari> how do you enable plymouth?
<mvk> im getting an error after upgrading to Lucid (64bit), when i start Xorg - about that it cannot load the fglrx driver for Xorg (i tried reinstalling fglrx, also from propriatary package)
<Ken8521> perscitus, is nv the restricted driver, or the one you download from nvidia?.. cuz i'm using the one from the driver manager, and it supports all the way up to 1920x1280
<WierdAAR> Ahh.. I been using the debian root terminal to much (forgetting sudo).. Well.. I can find the new, but the automount feature still dosen't work
<mvk> is this a known bug, incompatibility between Xorg / fglrx xorg driver? > is there a fix?
<perscitus> Ken8521.->  nv is open source driver.
<perscitus> Ken8521.->  not related to nvidia or ati
<Ken8521> ok, well, why not use the nvidia driver?
<perscitus> mvk.->  Driver is fine.
<mvk> perscitus, under 64bit, you sure?
<perscitus> Ken8521.->  i dont have nvidia card :P
<Ken8521> is it an nvidia chipset?
<perscitus> mvk.->  well, under 32bit its fine then
<mvk> perscitus, so you are unsure
<perscitus> mvk.->  Could be related to upgrading.
<perscitus> Ken8521.->  uh, I dont use nvidia
<maja87> hi
<maja87> i need to talk with x-server developers
<mvk> then go #xorg
<mvk> :D
<perscitus> Ken8521.-> you get it yet?
<Ken8521> perscitus, no.
<perscitus> Ken8521.-> I use Intel based motherbooard with Intel chipset and i have ATI card.
<Ken8521> never heard of us9ing the nv driver w/ those two devices
<perscitus> nv not related to nvidia
<mvk> when i try to install fglrx, i get a broken package > broken package: flgrx-amdcccle
<mvk> removed this package + fglrx + amdcccle package, and from /var/cache as well
<maja87> well i found a bug in the new ubuntu 10.04
<mvk> but it stays broken, like in this topic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1461976
<perscitus> I still cant stand the new theme. It looks like a child did the menu bar buttons.
<BUGabundo_remote> maja87: which is ?
<Ken8521> perscitus, i think it looks great
<maja87> BUGabundo_remote: in acer aspire touchpad driver, with laptop mode only. When laptop is in ac power mouse work well. but with battery when is touch the pad an move my finger in the pad the  cursor is jumping en opening rightclick menus
<lapion> perscitus, I agree with Ken8521
<mvk> im getting a 'undefined symbol: DPMSEnable' dSwitch errror..
<mvk> failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so
<BUGabundo_remote> maja87: file a bug: $ubuntu-bug gnome-power-manager
<perscitus> it's ugly
<perscitus> Windows 7 menu buttons look better
<perscitus> wndow buttons*
<lapion> mvk, make sure you are running the correct kernel version
<maja87> BUGabundo_remote: then i fonud an ther bug with nvidia gts 250 visual effekts can be hided after a start. For example the whether indicator on the taskbar can be doubled, so tehre is a double icon, but there is only 1 working icon, or a half icon, then restart and everything works well again
<WierdAAR> Ok.. Has anybody any idea of why thunar wont automount my external media? I can mount via normal mount in terminal but I would like the automount to work
<maja87> BUGabundo_remote: then i fonud an ther bug with nvidia gts 250 visual effekts can be hided after a start.
<maja87> For example the whether indicator on the taskbar can be doubled, so tehre is a double icon, but there is only 1 working icon, or a half icon, then restart and everything works well again
<dreamon> Im having 3 Acer notebook all with different Nvida graphic-card. All together are having problems with lucid nvidia-current driver.
<BUGabundo_remote> maja87: fresh isntall or upgrade?
<BUGabundo_remote> WierdAAR: not sure about thunar. with nautilus, its disabled in lucid. you need to change a gconf setting
<erghezi> i have a big problem, gdm cant run everytime:(
<erghezi> when i run gdm command in terminal
<WierdAAR> BUGabundo_remote, I would guess thunar is pretty similar, any link to a guide or can you tell my what to change?
<erghezi> ** (dgm-binary:1588): WARNING **: couldn't connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<erghezi> i give above error
<maja87> BUGabundo_remote: fresh install
<jarnos> How did you report bugs concerning the installer again? I got in desktop where I suppose I could use ubuntu-bug and provide some logs.
<BUGabundo_remote> WierdAAR: beats me... I only read about it once, in irc, via seb128
<BUGabundo_remote> erghezi: file a bug, $ubuntu-bug gdm
<WierdAAR> BUGabundo_remote, Well ok.. I will lurk thorgh google then
<BUGabundo_remote> but you are NOT supposed to run it like that!!!!
<BUGabundo_remote> WierdAAR: should be faster looking into gconf-editor
<mvk> lapion, 2.6.32-21
<mvk> should be ok (same as on my laptop..)
<mvk> latest available lucid kernel
<BUGabundo_remote> jarnos: the installer?
<BUGabundo_remote> mvk $ uname -a Linux BluBUG 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:09:38 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<WierdAAR> BUGabundo_remote, I seems to be a conflict with the auto login feature.. Weird
<jarnos> BUGabundo_remote: Yes, I was trying to install Xubuntu using the destkop cd, and the installation failed in partitioning.
<mvk> BUGabundo_remote, that is 2.6.32.21 yes ...
<BUGabundo_remote> jarnos: talk to charlie, once he comes back
<mvk> same as i got
<mvk> but ati driver fails to work under 64bit, so me is cry very loud ; )
<jarnos> BUGabundo_remote: I am pretty sure this is not Xubuntu specific.
<mvk> anyone here running lucid lynx with ati on 64bit?
<perscitus> mvk.->  try fresh install?
<mvk> perscitus, but i have a setup.... for development, and if i trow it away
<erghezi> why plymouth dont work for me yet?
<mvk> and try to find out, just to find out it doesnt work - im screwed, therefor asking >>> ANYONE running LUCID with ATI on 64bit here?
<lapion> last time I used the embedded ati card of my mainboard it worked fine.. unly higher resolutions ( greater then1280 ) had rpoblems
<lapion> *problems
<mvk> im using 4850
<perscitus> oh
<perscitus> I found a bug
<bazhang> nice work
<maja87> what kind of bug?
<perscitus> one of those unexpected
<perscitus> dont expect people to do
<bazhang> nvidia blue screen?
<red2kic> Too many explorer.exe running?
<perscitus> bazhang.->  Remove evolution using software center
<rww> what is buggy about this?
<perscitus> bazhang.->  App menu item isnt removed.
<bazhang> mplayer and vlc both display videos with a blue tint
<bazhang> perhaps ubuntu-bug software-centre ?
<bazhang> whoops center
<rww> You'd probably want to see if it's reproducible in another package manager first. If so, it would be filed against evolution instead.
<rww> app menu icons generally are the fault of the program package, not the package manager
<perscitus> bazhang.->  thats why im going to reinstall and remove via synaptics
<JohnFlux> are there qt 4.7 packages for ubuntu?
<Walzmyn> When you get a kernel upgrade, isn't the install supposed to keep only 3 entries in Grub, deleting any older entires?
<alvin> As far as I know, it keeps all entries. Could be changed of course.
<alvin> Was there a netsplit?
<rww> yes
<Walzmyn> alvin: so I need to just edit it myself?
<alvin> edit grub? No
<alvin> Just see what kernels you want to keep and uninstall the others
<alvin> The entries will be removed from grub
<Walzmyn> alvin: ah. OK
<robotti^> I am sitting on wc on Hesburger in turku finland
<BUGabundo_remote> robotti^: TMI
<maxb> Anyone know of any info concerning nvidia GPU hangs with "NVRM: Xid 13" in dmesg?
<maxb> Also, how can I switch to an older nvidia series in lucid - jockey no longer offers that choice
<elzapp> It is so great when stuff just works :-)
<starplex> hi
<starplex> why is there a default apache installation in 10.4?
<gartral> starplex: i wasn't awear of a 10.4 >.>
<starplex> the lucid
<starplex> sorry
<gartral> lol, it's 10.04 ;)
<starplex> ah
<rumpe1> starplex, 10.04 server?
<starplex> no
<starplex> desktop
<rumpe1> i installed yesterday... no apache
<C-S-B-N900> would it be wrong to assume that a fully updated 10.04 system is probably not that far from what we'll get tomorrow or is lts more vigerous?
<gartral> i dont know why apache was installed, but i remember seeing it in 9.10 beta/rc so it might be that it's just installed by default to help aid webhosts
<rumpe1> C-S-B-N900, no
<gartral> rumpe1: answering a dual-part question with a single word is rather confusing >.>
<rumpe1> ^^
<Ken8521> C-S-B-N900, drastic changes at this point, are very unlikely, so the current RC, is probably very close to what will be released
<gartral> i like the way 10.04 runs so far.. it's way more stable that jauty was
<gartral> was/is
<rumpe1> i like the purple
<perscitus> I found a bug in lucid
<gartral> i found several, only one real showstopper.. and that's lucid REFUSES to give my droid 7v 5.2a power >.< even when jaunty and windows both give correct power
<perscitus> kinda a bug
<c-s-b_n900> just updating my production pc, dont want the great server rush tomorrow.
<alvin> me too. Showstopper here are LVM snapshots on RAID1. I found nobody to confirm, so I'm now outfitting another server to test bug 563895
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563895 in grub2 "Disk not found when booting mdadm RAID1 with snapshotted lvm volume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563895
<gartral> alvin: ubottu just confirmed it ;)
<alvin> You gotta love ubottu, but developers discriminate against him. He can't vote on Launchpad or confirm bugs
 * alvin reboots after creating a snapshot on brand new Lucid install
 * alvin 's server crashes at boot
<alvin> ok, I call that confirmed
<perscitus> Did they turn of bug reporting in launchpad?
<alvin> most certainly not
<yofel> auto-crash reporting is turned off, but that's all
<perscitus> alvin.-> I found  minor bug.
<yofel> perscitus: how about starting by telling us what the bug is?
<Flynsarmy> Are all of the bugs out of hte RC yet or will it be shipping with a few?
<perscitus> yofel.->  uh, Removing Evolution from Software doesnt remove app menu item.
<perscitus> Software Center
<perscitus> I know why
<yofel> seems like you need to remove evolution-common for it to be gone
<perscitus> yofel.->  exactly
<perscitus> yofel.->  bad packaging
<alvin> Flynsarmy: It's impossible to squash all the bugs
<linards> hello
<perscitus> Flynsarmy.->  its the 28th
<linards> I have very VERY !!! VERY !!! urgen and kind need for support on Lucid
<Flynsarmy> alvin, I'll reword: Are all of the known bugs out of the RC  yet or will it be shipping with a few?
<Flynsarmy> perscitus, yes it is
<linards> its regardind missing sound issue after upgrade from Karmic
<perscitus> Flynsarmy.->  all the bugs arent removed from Karmic
<rumpe1> Flynsarmy, they have to be in time so there will be known bugs left
<perscitus> or Jaunty.
<perscitus> Flynsarmy.->  how much about this.... All the known issue bugs are fixed.
<perscitus> Flynsarmy.->  does that help?
<Flynsarmy> perscitus, yes :) yes it does
<linards> Anybody ... please .. ?
<Flynsarmy> I've got a weird issue where the first time i go into dual screen mode iwth nvidia proprietry it ignores primary screen setting. second time onwards it obeys. hoping that'll be fixed in next one. previous versions didn't even let you dual screen without x reset
<yofel> !patience | linards
<ubottu> linards: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<perscitus> Flynsarmy.->  if you been to ubuntu.com. Looked at known issue bugs and clicked their links. launchpad would have stated each bug is Fixed Released.
<yofel> linards: but we can try: did you check the pavucontrol settings?
<linards> pavucontrol??? Whats that?
<linards> well
<yofel> linards: the volume settings (that's the only name of them that I know)
<linards> regarding soun issue - I have checked all possible settings
<perscitus> yofel.->  launchpad doesnt have report a bug link on homepage anymore
<linards> I have changed every damn thing
<linards> only sound I can get in very low volume is form my Logitch EasyCall Desktop Speakerphone
<yofel> perscitus: ubuntu-bug evolution (and you would have found that out if you had actually read the page it links to)
<linards> but my sound card ( Audigy LS ) is silent as dead in ubuntu
<vistakiller> one more time i have to question the ubuntu developer team why they have add plymouth to the distro
<vistakiller> i think in one day we will spam with many plymouth problems
<ctw> Hi! I have an intel xenon x5550 processor and am unsure whether I should go for  the PC (Intel x86) desktop CD or the 64-bit PC
<ctw> any advice?
<linards> Got more than 3 GB of RAM?
<linards> If yes, then you could
<Flynsarmy> Final is 29th isn't it?
<linards> y
<perscitus> yofel.->  huh? I searched.
<linards> Here, btw, is bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/558910 for my issue
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 558910 in alsa-driver "No sound in Lucid Lynx Beta 2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<perscitus> yofel.->  Evolution doesnt do bug reporting on launchpad
<ctw> linards: thanks ... yes more than 3 GB
<yofel> perscitus: a) you can't file bugs on http://launchpad.net you need to go to http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<ctw> linards: that means I need to go for the 64 to address all of it, right?
<linards> yeah. thats the one, ubottu
<yofel> perscitus: want to file a bug about the ubuntu package, not about the application itself, so don't try to file it against the evolution project
<yofel> *you want
<lanoxx> hi can anyone tell me what the files in /etc/event.d/ are needed for, i heard they are obsolete now, since all the scripts are in /etc/init, is that correct? can i delete /etc/event.d?
<cheche> linards: ubottu is a bot
<perscitus> yofel.->  it's package bug so it's Ubuntu bug
<yofel> perscitus: exactly
<linards> hehe, well, i thought so, but - I am first time here ..
<linards> cheche: hehe, well, i thought so, but - I am first time here ..
<perscitus> yofel.->  or miore percisely, Lucid ubuntu
<yofel> lanoxx: plese don't, it's not used for services anymore, but there are still things left in it, please don't delete it
<yofel> perscitus: doesn't matter, just file it with ubuntu-bug evolution
<linards> Too bad noone can guarantee that in Final this sound issue will be fixed
<linards> The worst would be full reinstall of Lucid ..
<researcher1> when will the final release become available?
<linards> 29th ;)
<yofel> researcher1: tomorrow (undefined time)
<researcher1> great news.thanks
<perscitus> yofel.->  ubuntu-bug doesnt exist
<lanoxx> yofel, ok i see, another question, during my boot process i have one point where the system just hangs for about 5-9 seconds, is there a way to figure out what the system is doing at that point? through the logs maybe?
<cheche> linards: take it easy. It does not mean that you will not find a work around your problem later on the next cicle
<yofel> perscitus: did you run it from the alt+f2 run dialog or a terminal? it's a command, not an application
<yofel> !bootchart | lanoxx
<ubottu> lanoxx: bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<yofel> lanoxx: to turn it off just remove it again
<linards> cheche - cmon man .... I am windows ( delphi ) programmer and i need music to relax after long work hours ../.
<linards> cheche - cmon man .... I am windows ( delphi ) programmer and i need music to relax after long work hours ...
<lanoxx> yofel, thats cool
<lanoxx> yofel, thank you
<linards> especially because now I plan to port few apps from Delphi to Lazarus
<lanoxx> yofel, does bootchart produce a lot of overhead?
<perscitus> yofel.->  never told me alt-f2
<linards> chche - maybe you can point to necessary command lines to fully wipe out and reinstall ALSA in Lucid?
<gartral> linards: apt-get purge alsa maybe?
<gartral> then apt-get install
<yofel> perscitus: sorry, I'm an alpha tester and a bit used to people in this channel just knowing what I mean, habbit :P
<gartral> alsa*
<cheche> linards: in ubuntu 8.04 I think that "options snd-hda-intel model=auto  " on /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base was needed to get it working.
<linards> hm, what about dependecies?
<yofel> lanoxx: a bit yes, but not that noticable, if anything your login gets slightly slower when it starts processing the data
<yofel> lanoxx: in the end you'll get something like this: http://yofel.dyndns.org/ext/bootchart/yofel-eee-lucid-20100427-1.png
<cheche> linards: ? I am talking about a work around
<Lazy^> How safe it's upgrade from karmic -> lucid ?
<linards> cheche, i was asking it to gartral ;)
<linards> hmm
<linards> well
<linards> cheche, I will try ... but weird ...
<lanoxx> yofel, it also installed pybootchatgui, what is that used for?
<yofel> lanoxx: bootchart collects the data, pybootchartgui is used to render the graph
<lanoxx> yofel, all right, i will try it
<perscitus> yofel.->  bug 465681
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 465681 in evolution "Menu item not removed by removing "evolution"" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/465681
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Yet another Plymouth update! :)
<linards> I do not even have any modprobe.d in / ...
<yofel> perscitus: did you set it to new? if yes, can you set it to confirmed instead?
<perscitus> yofel.->  ah yes i can
<perscitus> yofel.->  cuz i did confirm it
<linards> linards@linards-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get purge alsa
<linards> [sudo] password for linards:
<linards> Reading package lists... Done
<linards> Building dependency tree
<linards> Reading state information... Done
<linards> Note, selecting alsa-base instead of alsa
<linards> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<linards>   pwgen libfreebob0 libfont-freetype-perl python-pygoocanvas kdelibs4c2a
<yofel> !paste
<linards>   docvert libqimageblitz4 libboost-regex1.38.0 libpackagekit-glib2-12
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<linards>   python-beaker hplip-cups twolame fortunes-min libdesktop-agnostic-cfg-gconf
<linards>   kdelibs-data libgoocanvas-common python-sqlalchemy libxmu-headers
<linards>   libknotificationitem1 openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us liblualib50 libass3
<linards>   libservlet2.4-java gnumeric-common fortune-mod libexiv2-5 python-nose
<linards>   gnumeric-doc libswt-gtk-3.4-java libsqlite0-dev libphp-pclzip
<linards>   python-gtkspell libpackagekit-qt-12 ttf-lyx sdparm libx264-67
<linards>   mysql-server-core-5.1 librecode0 jpegoptim libdesktop-agnostic-vfs-gio
<linards>   python-celementtree fuseiso9660 fckeditor libcelt0 libfltk1.1
<linards>   libdesktop-agnostic-fdo-glib libavahi-qt3-1 python-sip4 libxmu-dev
<linards>   openbsd-inetd libjline-java openoffice.org-thesaurus-en-au libwmf-bin
<linards>   libffado1 libntlm0 libgoffice-0-8 python-packagekit libiso9660-5
<linards>   libiso9660-7 packagekit liblcms1-dev libxml++2.6-2 proftpd-basic rhino
<linards>   libumlib0 librsvg2-bin mjpegtools akonadi-server packagekit-backend-apt
<linards>   python-wnck resolvconf python-elementtree liblua50 libmng-dev
<linards>   libswt-cairo-gtk-3.4-jni gstreamer0.10-gnonlin libsensors-dev libgoocanvas3
<linards>   optipng libgnomecups1.0-1 libswt-gtk-3.4-jni libgoffice-0-8-common
<linards>   libswt-mozilla-gtk-3.4-jni
<linards> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<linards> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<linards>   alsa-base* ubuntu-desktop*
<perscitus> uh mute anyone?
<linards> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 2 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<linards> After this operation, 545kB disk space will be freed.
<linards> oh
<linards> sorry
<gartral> device collision! magic jack kills gnome instantly upon system startup! GDM and Gnome have both failed, sequcially one after the other (i tested by switching too kdm for startup) whole system freeze, either "ready" jingle (logon promt) and loading/welcome tune (actual logon)
<yofel> perscitus: we don't have floodbot in here for some reason
<gartral> !enter | linards
<ubottu> linards: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_Willis> MagicJack? that Phone Thing?
<rww> yofel: I believe each Floodbot can only be in control of one channel, so they'd need to start up additional instances to put them in #ubuntu+1 (and #ubuntu-offtopic, etc.), which is a pain, so they don't.
<yofel> ah
<perscitus> yofel.-> Sebastien guy had bad response to that bug.
<gartral> Dr_Willis: that's correct, device plugged in at system load WILL freeze!
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  interesting.  So you are not even trying to use it.. but hjaving it plugged in  causes the system to not boot?
<yofel> perscitus: well, not really, that *is* the exepcted resolution, it's just that it's now impossible to do that with SC
<linards> Ok. So .... emm ... no advice or any updates to alsa / puylseaudio that may fix my and people issues with sound in Lucid for now?
<gartral> Dr_Willis: it boots, and when it get to, specifically, GDM it WILL crash, completly. if i boot in with KDM and then load gnome, with it still plugged in, the system WILL crash, unrecoverably.
<perscitus> yofel.->  what do you mean
<yofel> perscitus: well, from a maintainer side the resolution is to just remove evolution and -common, you don't exactly need to stick them together, but with sofware-center this should be revised
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  interesting. Wife has one upstairs.. but im not going to wake her up to confirm the problem
<lanoxx> yofel, ok i created it, but im not sure what to read from it
<perscitus> yofel.->  well. not really. you can still remove evolution-common
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  the thing is a combo device thats also part 'usb flash drive' i would suspect its perhaps trying to mount it wrongly.  Be interesdting to see if you can boot to the console, and try to mount it by hand
<perscitus> yofel.->  in SC. Scroll down a bit if you search evolution-common
<gartral> Dr_Willis: intrestingly enough xdm/xfce kdm/kde and a custom roll of enlightenment ALL work fine.. but gdm/anything, or anything/gnome will fail hard
<perscitus> yofel.->  but its not something a typical user would think to do.
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  Hmm. that makes it even weirder. GDM loading icewm, or xfwm would crash eh.
<gartral> Dr_Willis: i can yes, both "drives" show up in /media/ at boot to console
<theadmin> I experienced a very weird problem yesterday, something "caught" my keyboard. I couldn't type anything, and pressing "S" resulted in opening that shutdown menu o_O
<gartral> Dr_Willis: i should say GDM period,
<lanoxx> yofel, http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/3951/marslucid201004281.png, could you give me a hint, what it all means??
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  yep sounds like a gdm issue. But what gdm would be doing.. ive no idea
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<yofel> perscitus: well, if I try to search for evolution-common here I end up blank
<yofel> lanoxx: looking
<lanoxx> yofel, thanks
<perscitus> yofel.->  Just have to redo the both packages. Remove removing menu item in common and put in the main one.
<MindVirus> Hello. My GDM theme is all fuckered. Could someone help?
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy | MindVirus
<ubottu> MindVirus: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<yofel> perscitus: unlikely, -common is for architecture independent stuff, the menu item belongs to those
<MindVirus> I apologize.
<perscitus> yofel.->  or add dependency
<gartral> Dr_Willis: also, a minor linux bug as old as sand: dual eth interfaces on same lan causes issues, but doesnt in windows.. or mac os9/x or haiku/be.. in fact, the latter three see marked improvments in ping time while under high network load (like in games/download $ browsing)
<theadmin> MindVirus: GDM is unthemable in Lucid.
<ActionParsnip> gartral: is that bug ~2 ;)
<MindVirus> theadmin: That is not true; GDM just uses a GTK theme.
<perscitus> yofel.->  Dependency would be beter eh
<theadmin> MindVirus: uuuh... oh.
<ActionParsnip> MindVirus: theadmin: you can use epidermis to theme it, personally i wouldnt bother
<MindVirus> theadmin: However the GTK theme my GDM uses is not what it should use.
<MindVirus> It looks all blocky and ugly.
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Dunno about epidermis, but me prefferes gdm2setup
<MindVirus> I know this isn't the right theme because I have the right theme working on another computer.
<ActionParsnip> MindVirus: its on the screen for at most 4 seconds
<MindVirus> ActionParsnip: It is not working correctly.
<aprilhare> hey. i upgraded my dual booting laptop to windows 7, and of course windows 7 wrote over my MBR. how do i restore grub2? was using lucid
<gartral> ActionParsnip: when a function expected to work out of the box in every OS on the "market" even OBSCURE ones,is missing in a "popular" distro like ubuntu, let alone linux as a whole, is missing.. yes.. i call that a BUG
<ActionParsnip> MindVirus: log a bug then
<MindVirus> ActionParsnip: Plus I it irritates me every time I load up my computer.
<MindVirus> ActionParsnip: There's no recommended course of action to fix?
<ActionParsnip> MindVirus: use autologin and you'll never see it :)
<gartral> oops, i said is missin twice >.> need more coffeine
<theadmin> aprilhare: Boot into a livecd, sudo grub-install /dev/sda1 or something, mount sda1, chroot there and sudo update-grub
<Dr_Willis> what theme is it useing and how did you change it>
<MindVirus> ActionParsnip: I am autologging in but with a grace of 10 seconds.
<yofel> lanoxx: I'm not sure where it  hangs here either, the most time consuming process seems to be mysqld
<MindVirus> Dr_Willis: I didn't change it; it's using some unknown theme that's ugly.
<gartral> Dr_Willis: was that @ me?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/change-gdm-login-screen-background-in.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28Omg%21+Ubuntu%21%29 http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/change-gdm-login-screen-background-in.html
<Dr_Willis> doh
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: That's one long link
<Dr_Willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/change-gdm-login-screen-background-in.html
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: google does longer ones ;)
<Dr_Willis> actually its 2 links :)
<MindVirus> Dr_Willis: To me?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: is.gd and tinyurl for help :)
<yofel> lanoxx: and you have a fsck run in there
<Dr_Willis> gdm2setup  = change theme and wallpaper and other things in  gdm.
<MindVirus> Dr_Willis: I am definitely not talking about the background. The background's the only OK part.
<Dr_Willis> 'and other things'
<aprilhare> thanks theadmin - how do i confirm /dev/sda1?
<MindVirus> Right.
<theadmin> aprilhare: "confirm"?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: absolutely, or click the link then copy the addy bar, saveshaving to copy googles extra guff they screw onto the link. its so lame
<lanoxx> yofel, hmm, thats strange fsck should not run i guess
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: I dunno, mehaz a is.gd addon for firefox which shortens current page url
<aprilhare> theadmin, never mind :)
<lanoxx> yofel, how about plymouth and mount.ntfs-3g, is that normal?
<aprilhare> release cd is what, a day away?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: i see, i dont use firefox anymore
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: There is a bookmarklet too.
<theadmin> aprilhare: yeah
<yofel> lanoxx: plymouth yes, ntfs should only run if you have a ntfs mount in your fstab
<aprilhare> might wait to download the release cd
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: i just remember to not copy the link from the google hyperlink, jeeves doesn't do that by default so no issues there
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Something like that there: javascript:void(location.href='http://is.gd/create.php?longurl='+encodeURIComponent(location.href))
<lanoxx> yofel, yes i do
<lanoxx> yofel, im just wondering if the time it takes is normal
<yofel> lanoxx: ntfs is pretty slow, mine here isn't faster
<lanoxx> yofel, ok thats good to know, so i need to figure out why mysql takes so much time and why fsck is running
<lanoxx> lanoxx, my lucid takes almost 45 seconds from grub to login
<LucidFox> My Lucid installation often doesn't see USB drives when connected, doesn't even create /dev/sd* devices.
<LucidFox> Any ideas?
<LucidFox> dmesg output is this:
<LucidFox> [10496.684029] usb 2-4: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5
<LucidFox> [10496.896913] usb 2-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<theadmin> LucidFox: Why do you expect them to be /dev/sd? I mean, they are usb so they are likely to be /dev/usb0 or something
<Dr_Willis> err. a usb flash drive is normally /dev/sd##
<theadmin> LucidFox: Does lsusb list em?
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: oh. Well, my mistake
<LucidFox> Well, on my *other* Lucid machine, they are /dev/sd*
<arcsky> are there any features in ubuntu 10.04 or its just new purple color ?
<Kabiigon> hey
<Dr_Willis> Ive had issues with  usb flash drives not gettting automounted.. but never not 'seen' by dmesg/lsusb
<theadmin> arcsky: lol. It's simplier to use, is faster, there is the Me Menu thing, some stuff called "PiTiVi" (didn't even open that yet)
<gartral> how to i tell pulse that i want to clone output from main stereo too all availible outputs?
<Dr_Willis> arcsky:  everything has been updated. Check teh various ubuntu news sites for 'whats new'  blogs.
<Kabiigon> theadmin, hi
<LucidFox> Dr_Willis> dmesg and lsusb see them, but not udev apparently
<theadmin> Kabiigon: huh... hi
<Dr_Willis> LucidFox:   what fileystem is it? is it just some flash drives? or all of them?
<LucidFox> Flash drives, so FAT
<Kabiigon> wubi is giving me cant find C:\window\sysnative\bcdedit.exe any ideas
<Kabiigon> on a fix
<Dr_Willis> a flash drive can be ext2/3/4 others :) if yu format them as such. Heh
<perscitus> ubuntuforums is down
<Dr_Willis> LucidFox:  i just tend to mount the problametic ones by hand.
<LucidFox> Well, it doesn't even see the drive itself, let alone partitions
<Kabiigon> perscitus, i can access it
<gartral> Dr_Willis: why on EARTH would you dare format a flash disk with a journaling fs?!?
<LucidFox> The problem isn't mounting, there aren't even any devices to mount
<perscitus> Kabiigon.->  sure its not cached
<theadmin> gartral: ext2 is not journaled ;)
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  i have a 'full' normal install on a 4gb flash drive as a  'rescue' tool.
<Kabiigon> perscitus, im sure
<Dr_Willis> LucidFox:  you said lsusb saw them? dident you?
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: He only mentioned dmesg
<indus> is lynx release tomorrow?
<theadmin> indus: yes
<LucidFox> Dr_Willis> lsusb and dmesg do show them, but the /dev/sd* files are not created
<indus> when
<lanoxx> yofel, http://pastebin.com/rtDWNHG6, thats from daemon.log during boot time, any  idea why mysql tries an upgrade?
<theadmin> indus: sometime
<Dr_Willis> LucidFox:  how about 'sudo fdisk -l' ?
<theadmin> ubottu: isitout | indus
<ubottu> indus: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<LucidFox> Dr_Willis> It won't lose any data, I hope?
<Dr_Willis> LucidFox:  -l = list
<perscitus> whats alternative to vbeinfo in Lucid?
<LucidFox> Dr_Willis> Only lists /dev/sda*, which is my HDD
<Dr_Willis> LucidFox:  if the things are going bad.. you may be loseing data soon..  it almost sounds like a flakey usb drive.
<yofel> lanoxx: nope, I know pretty much nothing about how mysql works
<LucidFox> It occurs with many USB drives, completely at random
<LucidFox> and they mount on other systems, both Windows and Ubuntu
<LucidFox> just not this one
<LucidFox> used to work here in Karmic too
<Dr_Willis> LucidFox:  that points to perhaps a bad usb port/cable/controller.
<theadmin> LucidFox: Sounds like a bug...
<Dr_Willis> LucidFox:  or a bug.. test with a live cd perhaps?
<theadmin> LucidFox: I'd report it (ubuntu-bug udev)
<lanoxx> yofel, no problem,and thanks a lot for your help
<LucidFox> Hmm, I won't be able to access the Internet from a live CD since my Wi-Fi card uses ndiswrapper, but I'll try booting the RC
<alvin> hmm, is it normal that /etc/fstab does not contain a line for /dev/scd0 in a fresh install? Can someone check this?
<LucidFox> and at least see if it mounts the USB drives
<theadmin> LucidFox: Well, you need to run ubuntu-bug from the system you wish to report bug about, it collects some info
<LucidFox> alvin> Do you need it? Mine doesn't, and the CD mounting is handled by whatever-lucid-uses-instead-of-HAL
<Dr_Willis> alvin:  ive no entries for my cdrom drives in fstab
<theadmin> alvin: only sda1, sda2, sdb1, sdb2 here
<alvin> Need it? No, this is a headless command-line only server. I will not be using the CD. Just a question. This is something new! on upgrades, the line is there
<alvin> So, I should remove the line on upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> comment it out if you want.. or not...
<alvin> (btw, ubuntu-server still has hal if you use libvirt-bin. It depends on hal)
<alvin> It's not a question of want. Apparently something changed in the way cd's are mounted
<rye> will reappear in 30 minutes, sorry about that
<lanoxx> yofel, one more question, how can i figure out why fsck is running?
<Dr_Willis> alvin:  they get automounted normally by the various gnome services (or whatever service) if you are not using the desktop/gui you may want to keep that line so you can mount them from the cli easially
<alvin> Good to know, but that means it was a mistake for the installer to not put it there for a server install
<gartral> how can i rerout audio through different ports of my 8 port full-duplex sound card?
<patdk-wk> alvin, none of my systems list the cdrom in fstab, in lucid, or non-lucid
<yofel> lanoxx: not sure, it might just have been a routine check, or maybe ext3 just needs that long to recover the journal, not sure
<alvin> Hmm, weird. I'll take a look at other systems too.
<theadmin> Mine never did, and i'z using it since interpid.
<perscitus> How do edit lines in grub2?
<alvin> All my systems list it, except the fresh Lucid install
<yofel> perscitus: which lines? kernel parameters?
<patdk-wk> oh, my hardy system lists it :)
<alvin> I'm talking about 24 machines
<patdk-wk> but my intrepid and karmic systems don't
<perscitus> yofel.->  entries
<alvin> some Jaunty, some hardy. No intrepid. Some karmic. They all list /dev/scd0 in /etc/fstab
<lanoxx> yofel, do you know what resume and wait-for-root do?
<yofel> perscitus: ok, and what do you want to edit about them?
<yofel> lanoxx: no
<patdk-wk> alvin, well I am talking about new installs
<patdk-wk> if you upgraded hardty -> karmic, yes it's going list it
<alvin> Apparently it is not needed anymore. I'll insert a cd and see what happens
<patdk-wk> that isn't what it's for
<theadmin> Which thing is responsible for the wallpaper showing? methinks it just crashed cause now I see that purple... stuff.
<patdk-wk> it's so users can mount the cdrom, without becoming root
<perscitus> yofel.-> Probably cant do it. I need to make Windows entry just say Windows 7.
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<theadmin> nevermind, it's back o_O
<alvin> patdk-wk: but they can't. I just tried. Without the line, the cd is nowhere to be seen. Keep in mind that this is a server install
<alvin> I can imaging gnome does something with it, but it's a server!
<ShapeShifter499> Indicator Applet Session isn't working right, it has the power button symbol and its drop-down menu but it doesn't have my user name and its drop-down menu
<patdk-wk> alvin, tried what?
<alvin> You need the line to easily mount
<alvin> well, I tried 'mount /dev/scd0
<patdk-wk> you only need the line to mount as none-root
<yofel> perscitus: not easily, the non-ubuntu entry names are created by /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<patdk-wk> ya well, that isn't a valid mount line, if a line isn't in fstab
<theadmin> ShapeShifter499: The "Me" menu is separate from the shutdown menu
<alvin> Well, yes. That's the point. Why was it removed
<patdk-wk> I hate cdroms, and dont ever use them on servers
<ShapeShifter499> theadmin: well I can't find it
<alvin> This makes no sense, even if you hate cdroms
<patdk-wk> dunno why anyone would use a cdrom these days on a server at all
<yofel> alvin: the line should be there, if the driver was present on install-time
<alvin> to install software?
<patdk-wk> why? servers shouldn't need a cdrom ever, after install
<perscitus> yofel.->  i did it before but im to lazy to look for it
<yofel> *drive
<alvin> yofel: it is a fresh install from cd
<yofel> odd then
<Thraul> With the new release about what time will it be released on the 29th April? I am in Australia and not sure of the time difference :)
<twiztid> so will comipz-fusion, KMS, and flash coexist with ATI in lucid???
<theadmin> Thraul: That is unknown
<Dr-Ubuntu> i use the cd rom player to hold my coffee cup while im banging the receptionist in the server room
<alvin> The line for /dev/fd0 is there
<theadmin> Dr-Ubuntu: o_O
<Dr_Willis> Servers normally dont have Optical drives :)
<ShapeShifter499> theadmin: how do I get it back?
<alvin> Well, there you have a use
<janmalte> is there anything to do for a simple k/ubuntu user to help ?
<theadmin> janmalte: hm?
<red2kic> Thraul: It'll come when it'll come. If anything, you should take a nap all day tomorrow.
<alvin> Where are you people getting that nonsense? I admin a lot of servers, and they all (ok, except 2) have cdrom drives!
<theadmin> ShapeShifter499: dunno
<Thraul> lol so it wont be released at 12 midnight Pacific Time 29th April lol
<patdk-wk> alvin, I admin craploads of racks of servers, none of them have a cdrom
<gartral> Dr_Willis: every system i've ever manned, server or personal, unless it's a netbook/top it has a cd >.<
<red2kic> Thraul: Right. It could get released at 4pm in the afternoon.
<janmalte> if i can i would help for the release tomorrow
<patdk-wk> this computer here doesn't have a cdrom, it's my workstation
<Dr_Willis> gartral:   You are behind in the times! :0
<patdk-wk> all my servers are installed via pxe boot
 * Dr_Willis rips out optical drives to make moar room for 1+TB hard drives
<theadmin> Mine doesn't have a CD drive, but that is connected via USB
<twiztid> anyone that has ATI have any problems with compiz running AND web browser video streaming at the same time? if not, is KMS enabled or not?
<Thraul> ok so just keep watching the inbox for a release email then :D
<theadmin> Thraul: Where'd that come from o_O
<ShapeShifter499> g2g bye
<patdk-wk> no updates today :(
<Thraul> join the ubuntu-releases email list :) hehe
<patdk-wk> Thraul, isn't it suppost to be in line 24hours?
<twiztid> any ATI/Lucid users in here?
<patdk-wk> that is awhile to wait
<theadmin> twiztid: Yeah, me
<frxstrem> is the release candidate stable enough to upgrade today isntead of tomorrow?
<theadmin> frxstrem: Check the RC page and decide for yourself
<janmalte> frxstrem: no :)
<twiztid> nice, may i ask how well your firefox streams video?
<twiztid> if you use ff
<theadmin> twiztid: Well, depends on the site. Youtube is fine, vimeo is horrible.
<twiztid> gotcha, and are you on the open source ati driver?
<overmacht> !lucid
<Thraul> yeah but when on the 29th will it be available that is the question....as I am a member of the ubuntu-announce mailing list I will get an email when it will be available for download....hehe
<theadmin> twiztid: I'd guess so, didn't install any additional ones, it works outta teh box
<Dr_Willis> Thraul:  the servers will b4e so overloaded.. you wont get an email till next week
<Thraul> damn :) so I can't jump the gun then
<twiztid> nice, you know if kms is on by default or did you have to add the modset=1 thang?
<theadmin> twiztid: As for that, I have no idea who on earth kms even is
<theadmin> ubottu: who | twiztid
<theadmin> ahem, ubottu.
<tsimpson> give it time
<twiztid> Kernel Mode Setting, where its the kernels job to apply the video settings and NOT xorg
<theadmin> twiztid: Oh, I guess i have that off.
<RayJohns> hi
<Dr_Willis> Yea. setting up apt-cacher-ng - is so handy when youa re going to update a lot of machines. :)  glad i rembered to do it this time!
<ubottu> twiztid: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<RayJohns> having a problem with an SATA controller... specifically the Silicon Image 3114
<fromspace> when will the final version get rlsd ?
<patdk-wk> RayJohns, that is nice
<theadmin> fromspace: tommorow
<fromspace> nice
<RayJohns> anyone have any ideas how to get it to boot
<twiztid> theadmin: cool cool, u runnin max effects and compiz?    _sry ubottu_ =P
<RayJohns> i'm using 10.04-RC
<fromspace> was wondering if anyone knows some mirrors where it got 'leaked' :D
<theadmin> twiztid: due to fact that I have 512 MB ram, I have compiz off.
<RayJohns> it boots up, but ends up in the shell prompt
<RayJohns> so I'm assuming there is no module for sata_sil compiled into the standard kernel
<RayJohns> ?
<yofel> the most similiar thing to a leaked iso would be the daily build
<Grimdin> is release tomorrow or friday?
<jrib> Grimdin: the 29th of april
<theadmin> Grimdin: tommorow. Why do people never read the topic?
<overmacht> friday
<twiztid> theadmin: fair enough... thank you very much for your input! take care all
<Grimdin> ok, thx
<patdk-wk> if I remember right, karmic came out at 2pm my time, so about 30hours from now
<Pici> !isitout
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<theadmin> what the.
<theadmin> It set update manager to that only LTS mode o_O
<rww> theadmin: what did?
<theadmin> rww: I think it was the update and I just didn't notice it
<BUGabundo_remote> I wonder if it has any effect keep telling ppl to zsync a daily and then upgrade tom final release :|
<BUGabundo_remote> if anyone wants it, here is my cheat code  $ pastebinit zsyncu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/423842/
<theadmin> BUGabundo_remote: What's the point, get the RC and keep up-to-date
<Dr_Willis> BUGabundo_remote:  then what to do tomorrow? :) we all want to seed it 1000 times!
<BUGabundo_remote> Dr_Willis: you can still seed it!
<BUGabundo_remote> just point the torrent to the file and let it re-hash it
<Dr_Willis> will my isp complain at me using torrents in a LEGAL way. :)
<overmacht> Dr_Willis; nice
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: heh :D I use torrents now and then both legally and illegally, nobody complains so far
 * Dr_Willis reports theadmin  to the ASPCA :)
 * patdk-wk reports to his wife
 * theadmin wonders what on earth that even is
<Dr_Willis> its freedom of speace! that makes it ok.
<Dr_Willis> 'ubuntu is free as in speech' :)
 * theadmin likes "Free as in freedom" better
<Dr_Willis> 'free as in sex'  :P
<theadmin> o_O
<Dr_Willis> but then i would never.. err... never mind.. :)
<overmacht> nice
<Dr_Willis> Place bets on the top 10 questions after its relased for tomorrow.. :)
<fromspace> so if i install the RC now will it get updated to the final version?
<Dr_Willis> #1  = how to move the buttons back to the left.
<Dr_Willis> fromspace: 's question is ging to be FAQ #2 i bet.
<Dr_Willis> fromspace:  yes. you will
<theadmin> fromspace: yeah
<fromspace> ok thx
<rww> factoids for both of these :)
<Dr_Willis> Yep. better get them ready
<RayJohns> is there a new release coming out tomorrow?
<rww> i forget #2;s, but #1 is !controls
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: And what's the point in moving buttons back to the left o_O
<theadmin> ubottu: controls | Let's check...
<ubottu> Let's check...: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  i am on the netbook edition here.  the X is n the middle :)
<rww> !search up-to-date
<ubottu> Found: already
<rww> !already
<ubottu> If you are running a completely up-to-date 9.04RC, you are most likely running 9.04 release already
<rww> lolwat
<theadmin> ...o_O
<theadmin> rofl
<Dr_Willis> the factoids need updating
<Dr_Willis> !search RC
<ubottu> Found: mirrorstatus, ddebs, xen, chrepo, kde docs, sources, roadnav, identify, sourceomatic, botabuse and 186 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=rc
<yofel> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<rww> there we go
<An_Ony_Moose> how can I reinstall grub from a live CD?
<rww> !no, already is <alias> final
<tsimpson> !already
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<rww> ty
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | An_Ony_Moose
<ubottu> An_Ony_Moose: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<theadmin> What's the difference between update and dist-upgrade anyway :/
<rww> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<An_Ony_Moose> theadmin, update updates the package archive
<theadmin> rww: I see
<Dr_Willis> Ones more hardcore :)
<theadmin> An_Ony_Moose: err, upgrade
<RayJohns> do any of you guys have experience with compiling in modules to the kernel ?
<Italian_Plumber> update looks for updates and upgrade does them
<RayJohns> for the boot image?
<gartral> how do i reload my PATH without relogging after editing .bashrc?
<yofel> RayJohns: add those that you need to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and run 'sudo update-initramfs -u'
<theadmin> gartral: .bashrc requires just a terminal restart. You may, however, also issue "source .bashrc"
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  source .bashrc      is one way
<Dr_Willis>  . = alias to 'source'   ->   . .bashrc
<yofel> RayJohns: compiling in modules would require a image rebuild
<gartral> bash: /home/gareth/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games: No such file or directory
<gartral> odddd
<RayJohns> yofel.. is there a config file where you sell it what suppor to include in the kernel?
<Dr_Willis>  sounds like you got some typos or did somthing wrong gartral
<RayJohns> I have only ever done this on freebsd
<gartral> $PATH = "/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/home/gareth/bin:/home/gareth/android-sdk-linux_86:/home/gareth/android-ndk-r3"
<RayJohns> is there an image floating around with all the modules in it that i can just copy to the boot drive?
<theadmin> gartral: what the... that's not how you set PATH
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  if you want to SET a variable you dont use $BAR
<Dr_Willis> BAR = '100'
<theadmin> gartal: export PATH = "/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/home/gareth/bin:/home/gareth/android-sdk-linux_86:/home/gareth/android-ndk-r3"
<Dr_Willis> not $BAR = '100'
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: don't forget export in this case too
<Dr_Willis> export is needed if you want the child processes..
<Dr_Willis> so its not required.. but often used.
<jrib> you also don't use spaces around the =
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Well, for instance for setting PS1 only export works
<Dr_Willis> Hmmm
<yofel> RayJohns: no, most of the ubuntu kernel is built in modules, add them to the initrd image if you need them before the filesystem is up, what is built in and what as modules is controlled by the kernel package configuration at build time
<gartral> Dr_Willis: bash: export: `/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/home/gareth/bin:/home/gareth/android-sdk-linux_86:/home/gareth/android-ndk-r3': not a valid identifier
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  PS1='prompt -->' works
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  whats the exact line you are using to set the path?
<dreamon> After Update to Lucid Firefox freezes system for about 15seconds. -> xsession-errors shows -> Firefox.PlacesItemSource "Firefox Places" encountered an error in UpdateItems: System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: How about something like "[\t] \[\033[1;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[0m\]:\[\033[1;32m\]\w\[\033[0m\]$"? That ain't gonna work like that
<RayJohns> I'm using the ISO CD for 10.04-RC - it goes through the install when I boot from the CD.  is there some way to stop the auto install thing and go through an install where I can select support for that controller?
<gartral> Dr_Willis: export PATH = "/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/home/gareth/bin:/home/gareth/android-sdk-linux_86:/home/gareth/android-ndk-r3"
<OzFalcon> After adding an entry in fstab, I can't boot at ALL. (Server edition)
<ceu> high availability on 2 ubuntu servers. Any advice? (pacemaker+heartbeat, pacemaker+corosync, ... ?)
<gartral> Dr_Willis: thats how theadmin has it
<Dr_Willis> Hmmm  this works -------->      PS1="[\t] \[\033[1;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[0m\]:\[\033[1;32m\]\w\[\033[0m\]$"
<rww> theadmin: export PS1="that"
<jrib> RayJohns: you can select "try ubuntu" and then you'll have a shell to do whatever you want.  Is that enough?
<rww> theadmin: is what I do, anyway
<jrib> OzFalcon: remove the entry?
<Dr_Willis> You Do want a export in your .bashrc of course.
<Dr_Willis> but for testng - you dont need one in the 'current shell'
<RayJohns> jrib: what do I use to produce a new boot image?
<OzFalcon> jrib, I can't even boot to a command line!
<gartral> Dr_Willis: are you talking too me?
<jrib> OzFalcon: use a live cd
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  no spaces around the  = for starters
<jrib> RayJohns: I'm not sure what you are trying to do
<theadmin> rww: Yeah I know
<RayJohns> jrib - that makes two of us :-)  I'm trying to include support for an sata silicon image 3114 controller at boot time
<OzFalcon> jrib, I did get it to boot. But Im not sure it's sane.
<RayJohns> jrib - I think it's the sata_sil module
<jrib> OzFalcon: how? why?
<RayJohns> jrib - which maybe isn't native to the boot image that the installer installs ?
<BUGabundo_remote> gartral: NDK?? really ?
<RayJohns> just trying to figure out where to add that into the kernel and how to produce a new boot image
<RayJohns> with support for my sata controller
<OzFalcon> jrib, It was hung. So I hit alt-sysreq-scroll.lock and got some sysreq help.
<RayJohns> I think that's the problem ubuntu is having
<yofel> RayJohns: you can't, but add the module to the initramfs, then it will be available at boot time too
<siriusnova> How do I Absolutely PURGE Pulse Audio from my system
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Mine gives something similar to this here. If i don't use export I end up having that string instead. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2012912/Screenshot.png
<siriusnova> its such a buggy piece of crap
<siriusnova> its rediculous
<RayJohns> so I can't compile it in.. but i can have it recognized from a module at boot time
<jrib> OzFalcon: what is your question now?
<RayJohns> doesn't the loader have to be able to find the boot image first?
<OzFalcon> jrib, I then hit alt-sysreq-I (Or something) to kill processes.
<BUGabundo_remote> siriusnova: do you have any specific problem with it? what's the bug id for iot ?
<yofel> RayJohns: the only way to compile it in would be to build your own kernel, but that's not exactly supported in ubuntu
<BUGabundo_remote> siriusnova: in X/K/Ubuntu we work with Pulse, and lots of apps depend on it
<BUGabundo_remote> purging it is not recommened
<OzFalcon> jrib, Is alt-sysreq ever used? or did I just stumble on to some obscure part of the kernel?
<yofel> RayJohns: well, if the loader can't fine the kernel image then compiling the module in won't help too
<siriusnova> BUGabundo_remote, - every app I use that needs sound has issues with it, dosbox skips, games in wine skip, vmware has issues with it, even zsnes doesnt work well with it and I hear screetches and blips
<Dr_Willis> OzFalcon:  thats a 'feature'
<An_Ony_Moose> I want to reinstall GRUB from a live CD of the 10.04 RC (yes, out of date). I've tried both reinstalling and reconfiguring grub-pc and using grub-install, but it gives me an error - it can't find a device for /boot/grub
<janmalte> BUGabundo_remote: nearly none kde app is depended on pulse
<RayJohns> yofel - agreed
<Dr_Willis> OzFalcon:  thers numerous alt-sysreq-KEYS that dodifferent things
<yofel> RayJohns: and the initrd is available at the same time as the kernel image, so not much difference there
<theadmin> I think KDE uses ALSA
<janmalte> after having much trouble with pulse i also removed it from my kubuntu siriusnova
<BUGabundo_remote> theadmin: phone
<jrib> RayJohns: I don't really know enough raid to tell you how to do that, or more importantly, if there isn't a better way.  Did you take a look through the raid docs on the wiki?
<RayJohns> yofel - that's why I wanted to compile in support for the Sata controller and produce a new boot image
<siriusnova> janmalta - how did you do it?
<BUGabundo_remote> siriusnova: please check for open bugs, and file new ones
<OzFalcon> Dr_Willis, yes. It saved my ass. alt-sysreq-scroll =  help
<BUGabundo_remote> also truy linux backport alsa package
<theadmin> What is ALSA anyway? "ALSA Linux Sound A..."... What's the final A for
<RayJohns> jrib - no, not yet.  But I'll check around some more.  I'm thinking maybe I will throw an IDE drive too boot from
<siriusnova> BUGabundo_remote, - I even am running the newest alsa straight from source
<BUGabundo_remote> janmalte: siriusnova: don't expect support if you do
<siriusnova> i compiled it muself
<yofel> RayJohns: yes, but you can't build the module in in the ubuntu way, if you need the module before the harddrive is mounted add it to the init ramdrive
<jrib> theadmin: architecture
<theadmin> jrib: Oh thanks
<jrib> !raid > RayJohns
<ubottu> RayJohns, please see my private message
<siriusnova> and pulse audio still manages to screw it all up
<siriusnova> :/
<BUGabundo_remote> siriusnova: from source, may require quirks to kernel, which you don't have
<OzFalcon> oh dear.
<RayJohns> got it, thanks
<jrib> RayJohns: you might also try the alternate cd, it usually has support for more stuff
<BUGabundo_remote> please file a bug, and ping crimsun on it. you can idle in #ubuntu-audio-help
<BUGabundo_remote> siriusnova: ^^^^^
<RayJohns> jrib - okay.. good idea
<theadmin> ubottu: raid > theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin, please see my private message
<janmalte> http://www.kdenlive.org/forum/remember-remove-pulseaudio-if-using-kubuntu-karmic
<RayJohns> yofel - you are saying mount a ram drive at boot time?  Then load the module into that or something?  And then boot the sata drive?
<janmalte> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<janmalte> Quote: Note 4: Kubuntu users: Don't follow this guide - PulseAudio isn't used in your distribution.
<OzFalcon> Let me get this straight. I can crash any linux system by switching to a tty screen, and hitting alt-sysreq-C (C for crash!)
<theadmin> OzFalcon: yeah, why
<alvin> I have to try that
<OzFalcon> go on
<OzFalcon> Im not game to on my workstation.
<jrib> RayJohns: I assumed you are using raid and that was the issue, if not ignore the !raid stuff of course
<rww> I note sysrq stuff is disable-able
<yofel> RayJohns: as the ubuntu kernel is as modular as it is it uses a ramdriver by default, you can add your onw modules to be included in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and then rebuild the initrd with 'sudo update-initramfs -u' - but I'm not sure how to do that from the installer
<RayJohns> it's actually not configured as a riad
<RayJohns> raid
<Italian_Plumber> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<RayJohns> it's just an sata controller on the motherboard
<RayJohns> I'm just using it for faster throughput vs. IDE
<jrib> RayJohns: what's going wrong exactly?  The drives don't show up at all on the live cd?
<OzFalcon> so is it enabled in ubuntu desktop?
<OzFalcon> by defualt
<Dr_Willis> OzFalcon:  most are i beliuve.
<RayJohns> jrib - I'm not 100% sure.. .if i boot into the "try it mode" it looks like it's mounted on the desktop
<jrib> OzFalcon: yes
<jrib> RayJohns: and the issue is that when you try to install, they don't show up there?
<RayJohns> but when i try to boot from that drive, then it hoses and end up in the terminal window saying it can't find its boot image
<alvin> WHoa. Where is that good for
<jrib> RayJohns: okay, so you were able to install fine?
<OzFalcon> hmmmm, cat /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq shows "1"
<RayJohns> jrib - the install goes fine... it sees the partition no problem and installs to it
<RayJohns> jrib: yes.. install is fine
<jrib> RayJohns: do you remember the exact error you get when you try to boot?
<RayJohns> jrib: when it goes to release the drives after the install.. then I get an i/o error
<RayJohns> something about a process (starting with a c) can't release the drive or something
<alvin> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace was disabled because people pressed it by accident (imagine that!). Does noone press alt-sysreq-C by accident?
<RayJohns> and then a bunch of i/o errors
<jrib> RayJohns: I see
<jrib> RayJohns: on the live cd can you chroot ok into the install?
<patdk-wk> doesn't alt-sysreq-c require kexec to be installed?
<OzFalcon> alvin, Yeah. pretty un sane
<Dr_Willis> alvin:  i have to say ive never hit alt-sysreq-ANYTHING by accident
<RayJohns> not sure what that means.. but I can try it later
<RayJohns> what does chroot do?
<RayJohns> check the root file system?
<RayJohns> like fsck ?
<alvin> Dr_Willis: neither have I ever hit Ctrl+Alt+Backspace by accident, but apparently a lot of people do
<Dr_Willis> changes root filesystem
<Dr_Willis> alvin:  emac users can do that a lot from what i hear.
<jrib> RayJohns: basically you'll be "inside" the install
<alvin> That could explain it
<RayJohns> ok
<jrib> RayJohns: but if you say the install didn't finish successfully, that's what I would work on
<RayJohns> when I boot the first time (after the install)... I end up in a file system in the terminal window.. but there is no /boot part
<ttyX> is there any way to change the crazy button placing in the new lucid themes?
<Dr_Willis> !controlls
<Dr_Willis> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<jrib> RayJohns: does it say anything in the prompt?
<RayJohns> i can't remember... but i can issue limited commands
<RayJohns> I can see the file that points to the boot image it wants to load in /boot
<RayJohns> but there is no /boot in the file system
<RayJohns> just /etc and stuff like that
<jrib> RayJohns: you probably need to reinstall grub assuming that's the only thing that failed
<RayJohns> grub is the loader for ubuntu ?
<ttyX> thanks Dr_Willis
<dennis> anyone have any idea when the flashplayer will be fixed in lucid ?
<OzFalcon> anyone get  hang on boot if drive in fstab is not available?
<RayJohns> like lilo right
<jrib> !grub2 | RayJohns
<ubottu> RayJohns: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<RayJohns> ?
<ttyX> that worked like a charm :)
<RayJohns> k
<jrib> OzFalcon: if you don't have an fstab, things will probably fail, yes...
<underdev> dennis: what problem are you having?
<underdev> i occasionally get gui weirdness, but use pandora/lala all the time
<OzFalcon> jrib, I have an fstab. But the external drive entry makes the system hang (unrecoverable) on boot.
<alvin> Isn't grub2 still in beta?
<Dr_Willis> alvin:  not really.
<jrib> OzFalcon: because you don't have the drive connected I assume?
<red2kic> alvin: Gmail was in beta stage for long long time.
<Dr_Willis> Google's definition of 'beta' is not normal :)
<ttyX> grub2 is more like wip
<alvin> Yes, but gmail wasn't commercially supported at that time
<OzFalcon> jrib, yes.
<jrib> OzFalcon: why do you want an fstab entry for it?
<OzFalcon> jrib, Can only hit reset. To automount it.
<RayJohns> ok guys... thanks for the help.  jrib, thanks!
<RayJohns> I'll fiddle around with it later
<RayJohns> and see if I have any luck
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. neat little thing i just saw on a blog ---> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/ubuntuforumsorg-start-page-extension.html
<alvin> I see on their site that the developers of grub2 consider it beta. Canonical's credo should be: "To boldly support what nobody supported before"
<abhijain> plz provide me best ubuntu 10.4 download link
<abhijain> i m new user
<RayJohns> I'll leave you guys with a funny video :-)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4s3OVZJY2I0  ttyl
<Dr_Willis> !daily | abhijain
<ubottu> abhijain: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<abhijain> and confused with beta alpha
<Dr_Willis> abhijain:  install, update/upgrade.. You are using the latest...
<jrib> OzFalcon: pastebin your fstab
<Dr_Willis> nothing tobe confused about at all
<abhijain> no i m on fedora at this time
<Pici> abhijain: If you are a new user you shouldnt be using the RC, but rather waiting for the final release.
<underdev> Dr_Willis: do they do that throughout a release?  So that you can just download a version with all the updates already updated?
<underdev> Dr_Willis: the dailies, i mean
<Dr_Willis> underdev:  thats how the package manager system basically works.. its a main feature of the system
<abhijain> Pici: final release when?
<Pici> abhijain: tomorrow.
<Gh0stryd3r> good morning, how do you set the GAL server settings for IMAP in evolution for 10.04
<theadmin> gr. This thing freezed on me
<Dr_Willis> dailies are automatically made i belive. if you are downloading the ISO now. may as well get a daily instead of a RC>
<Dr_Willis> actually the RC and daily might be the same.
<alvin> underdev: only for the beta releases. Other (stable) releases do get bugfixes, but Ubuntu is not a 'rolling' distribution
<Dr_Willis> I imagine this will be last day for any Dailies :)
<OzFalcon> jrib, no point. it's an issue with 10.4
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Why? When Maverick will start rolling there will be dailies again
<underdev> alvin: okay. Dr_Willis ty.  I was excited there for a minute :)
<jrib> OzFalcon: then why are you asking for support?
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  yes.. but that will be some time away
<Dr_Willis> 'for now'
<OzFalcon> jrib, posting fstab wont help.
<abhijain> and from which linnk we can download
<jrib> OzFalcon: ok I guess...
<Dr_Willis> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ Pick the iso you want
<OzFalcon> jrib, The fstab entry is stock standard. uses Label= to locate the drive.
<irv> also, what time tomorrow do you figure it will be released?
<irv> :D
<theadmin> irv: Speaking in crontab style, "* * *"
<jrib> irv: "when it's ready" is the usual response
<Dr_Willis> irv:  at noon.. some where.. in the world . it wil be noon when its released...
<irv> :]
<Pici> theadmin: every minute?
<red2kic> irv: Download it now to curb the hammertime latency?
<theadmin> Pici: um... lol
<Dr_Willis> Im allready updated and upgraded.. Im good for a week. :)
<coz_>  buona giornata tutti.. bonne jounree tous les... good day all
<OzFalcon> jrib, here it is: "LABEL=WAD /mnt/WAD ext3 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 2"
<linards> hello again
<dennis> anyone her know when bug with the flashplugin-nonfree (532542) will be solved
<jrib> bug 532542
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532542 in flashplugin-nonfree "[lucid] flashplugin-installer doesn't work with Firefox 3.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532542
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. It worked here.. i thoght
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Works here too :/
<jrib> dennis: as a workaround just drop the libflashplayer.so into your ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<dennis> i segfaults here when i try and install the darn thing.
<theadmin> o_O
<jrib> OzFalcon: I thought that even if a particular mount failed you would still be able to boot.  You're saying this used to be the case but now in lucid you have to do a hard reboot, right?
<dennis> it tells me that the installer package is not working and tries to solve the problem every apt command i give
<OzFalcon> jrib, YES!
<underdev> i'm using flash on lucid x64
<OzFalcon> jrib, Exactly.
<dennis> really ?
<dennis> is it fixed then ?
<underdev> have you upgraded?
<theadmin> I dunno, flash works here
<dennis> i was using the newest daily as well as rc1
<theadmin> x32/i386 architecture, though
<dennis> with all updates
<underdev> hmmm
<dennis> i type sudo  apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree as i should and it failed
<linards> hm. Anybody has some suggestion for No sound in Lucid Lync bug jet? If I will not be able to resolve it, I will be forced to use darn WIndows again
<muszek> hi... last week there was a news item (AFAIR on slashdot) about a serious memory leak in X.  Has it been taken care of?  I was thinking of upgrading to lucid before the Horde does :)
<linards> hm. Anybody has some suggestion for No sound in Lucid Lync bug jet? If I will not be able to resolve it, I will be forced to use darn Windows again
<linards> muszek - yes - it is fixed ;)
<muszek> linards: ty
<linards> np
<underdev> dennis: try uninstalling it and install the whole restricted extras?
<underdev> that's how i got mine
<underdev> and it works
<jrib> muszek: the release notes for the rc have a link to the bug report I believe.  It's marked "fix released"
<ZykoticK9> muszek, it also only affected people using Open Source video drivers (not sure if you fall under that category)
<dennis> no not yet.... what would that change ?
<ratcheer> lizards: Does your system have more than one sound card?
<linards> yes
<alvin> Doesn't every release have sound issues? (I never have actually. Maybe because Kubuntu doesn't have pulseaudio?)
<underdev> muszek: yeah, its fixed.. thankfully
<Dr_Willis> ive rarely had sound issues in the last 4+ releases
<linards> Audigy LS ( SB570 ) / EASYcALL dESKTOP spEAKERPHONE / BUILT-IN ( DISABLED )
<muszek> jrib, ZykoticK9, underdev: thanks
<linards> alvin, then you are lucky
<alvin> linards: I probably am. I hear a lot about sound issues
<linards> :)
<ratcheer> linards: ALSA may be seeing the disabled card, first. That causes problems with everything downstream.
<bjsnider> i think kubuntu does have pulseaudio
<alvin> Then again, I'm mostly using Ubuntu as server OS. I'm more worried about boot problems than sound/graphics
<alvin> bjsnider: no, it doesn't have pulseaudio by default
<linards> ratcheer
<linards> please - more specific
<linards> how can I check if it is been disabled?
<ratcheer> linards: I will have to dig for a few minutes to find the specifics. BRB
<alvin> Then again, pulseaudio IS an interesting concept
<underdev> KISS has served me well w/ audio on linux- ac97 or whatnot, but i'm no audiophile
<underdev> or dj
<theadmin> I mainly use my phone for music-listening stuff
<linards> hehe
<underdev> again lala/pandora work great for me
<linards> I need sound mainly because I am programmer on WIndows and currently tweaking some apps for WIne
<underdev> 9.10 & 10.04
<underdev> linards: i see
<underdev> linards: rock on, and thank you!
<theadmin> linards: Wh--- might be a WINE sound problem then, no?
<linards> hehehe
<linards> no man
<linards> Wine is just and fornntend
<linards> prob is in backend
<underdev> linards: yeah, i've had to screw with wine to get sound working in warcraft & starcraft
<linards> somethong f**ks up ALSA
<Dr_Willis> Got me a new brother HL 2170W printer. (on sale) and wow. it works very well  in linux. :) Cups/printerconfig tool finds it on the network and away i go :)
<linards> because when I open Multimedia Systems Selector
<Dr_Willis> windows box's are still installing the drivers.. linux boxs  are printing.
<ratcheer> linards: Run cat /proc/asound/modules - which card is listed, first?
<linards> Audigy LS :)
<linards> one that does not work at all
<underdev> Dr_Willis: I always recommend Brother for linux, just works, great deals.  Got a high capacity toner cartridge for $18 on slickdeals for my 2140
<coz_> alcorn,  there you go
<alcorn> coz_ :) Thanks
<alcorn> I am on Ubuntu 10.04. Anyone notice a very long bootup time. It could just be something wrong with my setup. If so I think it may be something to do with my graphics card as the Ubuntu loading screen when it does finally show up, is low resolution. Now once I get all loaded up, Ubuntu runs like greased lightning. Has anyone experience a very long loading time on 10.04 and knows how to fix it?
<ratcheer> linards: Ok, that is not your problem, then. Carry on.
<Dr_Willis> underdev:  yea. I been watching this one for months.. waiting to catch it on sale for $100
<pickett> anyone know how i can install prograns in a live cd session?
<underdev> got my 2140 for $50 0tax free shipping
<linards> ratcheet, then I can at least hope my problem wi8ll be investigated?
<lamefun> ubuntu+1?
<theadmin> pickett: Same way you do it on a normal one
<coz_> alcorn,   on my lucid system   it doesnt seem to have a very long boot time compare to karmic   so  not sure   .... which video card do you have ?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Dr_Willis> pickett:  you can 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get isntall whatever'
<lamefun> hello
<red> anyone noticed Eclipse just "disappearing" in Lucid Lynx?
<linards> If you nmeed any logs - I am ready to provide them ;)
<red> I find it impossible to work :/
<red> I shoot it up, meddle around a while and poof it just disappears
<ratcheer> linards: I have no idea.
<alcorn> coz_ Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTX 768MB, running 173.14.22 Nvidia driver
<underdev> alcorn: i had that happen to me once earlier.  Had to reinstall because i was monkeying with grub2, and it worked, so i don't know what the problem/solution was/is :)
<pickett> when i try to install i get this error http://pastebin.com/RywT8AyF
<coz_> alcorn,   mmm that's a fairly old driver version
<theadmin> red: Are you using the repository build? If so, report a bug with "ubuntu-bug package"
<coz_> alcorn,  did you install the drive using hardware drivers?
<dennis> tried remove the ubuntu-restricted-extras... no resolv still the flashplayer failes to install
<linards> grrrr ... :( .... this is nonsense ... when I upgraded to ALSA 1.22, i hoped that I will finally be able to use micrphone on my Audigy LS
<ratcheer> lamefun: It means the current prod release +1, or the development release, which is 10.04
<linards> now I cannot use card at all
<linards> %$%$#%@#$%^%# ... :( ...
<underdev> alcorn: w/ amd/ati video
<underdev> alcorn: so whatever it is, it's not nvidia specific
<alcorn> coz_ it's the one that ubuntu installs by default. I have no problem updating as I use linux all the time and consider myself to be a "Pro Newb" however this computer is going to my grandma and if I upload a newer driver then what ends up happening when she updates is I have to drive back home and reload the drivers from command for her... not fun.
<ratcheer> linards: How did you upgrade?
<BluesKaj> dennis, try flashplugin-nonfree, then reinstall kubuntu-restricted-extras
<linards> Firstly by Karmic -> Lucid Beta 2
<coz_> alcorn,  understood
<linards> then, when I found out micrphone still did not work
<null> Question:  What's the default RSS feed reader in 10.04?
<linards> I used WebUpd8 PPA
<BluesKaj> or ubuntu restricte....
<dennis> i tried that... i doesn't work either
<theadmin> null: There is none
<null> o.0
<linards> and after ... I think one specific update, sound suddenly vanquished
<null> So what happens if I click on an rss feed?
<alcorn> I did all of the updates, and only after the updates did I start having long loading times
<theadmin> null: Firefox can read them
<theadmin> null: and that's what it uses
<underdev> dennis: did you remove flashplugin-nonfree before you installed restricted?
<linards> also noticable that in that time I was using computers tuner for my bass guitar
<linards> throught WIne
<underdev> and did you try using flash before trying to reinstall flash?
<ratcheer> linards: Do you have package linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.32-21-generic installed?
<alcorn> I think there may be some truth to the grub2 causing some kind of problem with my graphics card during boot. Perhaps if I deactive the driver, reboot then reactivate. Maybe during the upgrade of grub2 part of it did not get configed correctly. Perhaps Nvidia needs to reconfigure it. Your thoughts coz_?
<null> Yes. It.  Can!  CAN CAN CAN
<null> Because I cAN CAN CAN!
<theadmin> null: lolwut
<coz_> alcorn,  well first open hardware drivers  and tell what options are there
<linards> no, I have not.
<linards> current backport is 32-21.11
<linards> in synpatics
<Voffko> hi 2 all
<theadmin> Voffko: Hello.
<coz_> alcorn,  under hardware drivers there should be  a (version current) driver available under that  which is the 193.xx driver Ibelieve
<ratcheer> linards: I don't know if it will help you, but I had to install that package to get alsa 1.0.22..1 to work on my upgraded Karmic system.
<coz_> alcorn,  if you install that  it will automatically update for her:)
<alcorn> coz_ oh ya, that is part of my problem. I didn't realize in 10.04 that they changed the name of the latest driver. It used to be like 182 or something and I always look for that. When I didn't see it I installed the highest number. Didn't realize the renamed it to "version current" I am going to install that one and see what happens >.<
<linards> Oh. I see. Well - thank you very much - at least for hope to not use WIndows for daily work .. ;)
<rmrfslash> Will the Kubuntu devs release RC => Production packages before tomorrow so we RC-testers/bug-reporters don't get hammered by kiddies?
<Voffko> Please tell me how you can change the computer name in 10,04?
<linards> Only reason why I remeber of that damn OS is that I do manage network in office ... and play Demigod
<linards> xD
<coz_> alcorn,  yeah they did... and I do use the (version current) on my lucid box here :)
<alcorn> coz_ gonna give that an install and reboot and hit you up again and let you know the results. Thanks for helping me catch my mistake.
<Voffko> In a network of 10 computers of the same name "Ubuntu")
<coz_> ok
<coz_> alcorn,  cool
<alcorn> coz_ so, 193 huh? They finally moved passed 182. Nice
<Voffko>  how you can change the computer name in 10,04?
<rww> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<coz_> alcorn,  yeah :)  it is a better driver  so give it a whirl
<alcorn> coz_ Ya on my Linux boxes I always use the latest drivers directly from Nvid. Just have to update them manually so I don't do that on other people I am migrating to Linux... would make for a VERY bad Linux experience for them >.<
<cjs> Am I wrong, or is the installer wrong when it changes my requested hostname from an FQDN to just the first component?
<Voffko> thx
<QQi> this is 10.04 final release right?
<QQi> 3f5d201564e2cd24b75bf2843a6ba54a *ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<QQi> d173fe34de467a93d806ddfafc2d74a0 *ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<linards> ratcheer, do I need Generic or Generic-PAE ?
<alcorn> coz_ "Kernel update.... OMG NOW WINDOWS.... NO WINDOWS!!!! AH JUST TEXT!!! I hate this Linux, Call Derek, he screwed us over!" :( LoL, ya would be bad.
<ratcheer> linards: It depends on which kernel you have installed.
<alcorn> coz_ ok, going to reboot. Be back in a few.
<linards> I have pae installed. So pae is the one i need, right?
<yofel> QQi: that's the daily build from yesterday and propably the final yes
<tsimpson> no, there are no final builds
<linards> Anyway - just installed. After reboot sound should be fine, right, ratcheer?
<yofel> tsimpson: that's why I said probably or do they do an iso rebuild for the finals?
<tsimpson> ISOs can be rebuilt at any time
<tsimpson> it's only final when it's announced
<ratcheer> linards: We can hope so. And yes, you need the pae one with the pae kernel.
<Votan> Anyone running a mainline .34 rc5 kernel ?
<yofel> Votan: I tried it once, but suspend resulted in a kernel panic so I'm back in 32
<tehowe> Hey, is anyone having wireless problems with 10.04 RC? My wireless dies after a few minutes and the indicator light just flashes.
<Votan> yofel mh, suspend works for me, but shut down jsut freezes while showing the splash, no harm done though, jsut have to presss the button, kinda annoying
<rohan> any leaked mirrors out already?
<Pici> rohan: what?
<yofel> rohan: as the isos aren't yet finisehd that's impossible, use a daily build if you can't wait
<rohan> Pici: for the final release i mean
<rohan> yofel: ok, thanks.. and i am just curious, not impatient :) i always wait till official release to get the ISOs
<tsimpson> watch www.ubuntu.com to see when it's announced (but don't keep reloading it over-and-over)
<alcorn> coz_ It still has a very long boot time with the newer Nvidia driver. Any other suggestions? Perhaps I should make grub recheck everything and rewrite the boot file?
<Reckon> Afternoon good ppl
<QQi> some already leaked final release http://mirror1.ku.ac.th/lucid/
<alcorn> Anyone know how to get grub in 10.04 to recheck everything and rewrite the boot file?
<yofel> QQi: nothing is final as long as it isn't officially released, the images can be changed at any time
<QQi> yofel: i thank it will take long time for mirror sync
<QQi> *think
<coz_> alcorn,   mmm I cant think of anything off hand.... what is the hardware configuration....I mean what type of processor etc??
<Reckon> QQi: take care with leaked versions... they might have unwanted software included (spyware/malware)
<tsimpson> QQi: it's not final until it's announced, the ISOs can be changed any time between now and then
<QQi> Reckon: thanks i checked MD5SUM is same daily-build (no malware)
<alcorn> coz_ AMD Dual Core 64bit processor, 2.8ghz. 2x 10k RPM Seagate HDD, 4Gb 800Mhz Corsair ram.
<rohan> alcorn: sudo update-grub
<coz_> alcorn,  ooo that wont be the issue then  ... mmm  not sure  ...but you may want to go to the #grub channel and ask
<alcorn> rohan, thanks. Wille try it
<Ken8521_> alcorn, what issue are you having on that system/
<linards> hi. Still no sound.
<alcorn> coz_ just did a grub update. Gonna try a reboot in a sec. Ken8521_ my Ubuntu is booting up very slowly. When it does get to the loading screen, it is low resolution and when I load completely everything is back to normal and the system runs like greased lightning.
<Reckon> QQi: was only an advice... sometimes ppl think they are getting legit software
<Ken8521_> hmm
<rohan> alcorn: i think you may want to disable plymouth
<alcorn> rohan, oh? What is plymouth?
<Ken8521_> that's a good thought
<mewshi> I was just about to ask, what is plymouth?
<Reckon> alcorn, a good tool is installing bootchart and check why is the system booting that slow
<coz_> alcorn,   mmm   do a sudoa apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   and if that doesn work then yes   you may want to disable plymouth which is the boot scrren which is animated now
<Ken8521_> yup.
<Ken8521_> plymouth is causing its fair share of issues.
<underdev> plymouth.  lovely city.  great seafood.
<rohan> alcorn: the stuff which displays splash on bootup
<underdev> the rock is quite underwelming though.  It's just a.. rock.
<Ken8521_> only negative impact, would be no GUI bootup, you'd probably just get some running text on your screen
<alcorn> rohan, coz_ ok. I will give those a try. Kinda leary about the upgrade, never have good turn out's with using upgrade commands.
<Ken8521_> alcorn, well, if you're using 10.04, you're using the beta/rc so you'll want to run upgrade and dist-upgrade, to keep the version you have current
<linards> ratcheer!
<alcorn> Reckon, I will keep that in mind. Thank you.
<coz_> alcorn,  ok  but the dist-upgrade should not be an issue at this point  I do it daily.... however  if you want to uninstall plymouth just go to synaptic and search for plymouth  then  just remove the package plymouth   there's prbably a way to disable that withouth that fuss though
<alcorn> Ken8521_ ok. Has ubuntu go better with their upgrading or is it still pretty much, your gonna have to wipe and do a fresh install?
<Ken8521_> alcorn, i don't upgrade, i always clean install, but if you're staying w/ 10.04(ie, going 10.04 beta, to 10.04 rc), i had no issue w/ that
<coz_> alcorn,  if you ugrade from one version to another   its generally a bad idea  but  a dist upgrade is not changing versioin
<alcorn> coz_ "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<alcorn> coz_ Ah, I see
<An_Ony_Moose> when is the release?
<alcorn> tomorrow
<An_Ony_Moose> oh dang
<alcorn> Ya, excited
<alcorn> Like it so far
<alcorn> Wife loves it
<An_Ony_Moose> me too
<An_Ony_Moose> what I like most is probably that spring is now available in the repos :D
<rumpe1> are there any party-preparations yet? %)
<An_Ony_Moose> is it released at midnight GMT?
<alcorn> ok, gonna uninstall Plymouth I guess and see how it does
<maco> no
<alcorn> spring?
<maco> An_Ony_Moose: at some point while it is 29 April in at least 1 timezone of earth
<An_Ony_Moose> oh
<An_Ony_Moose> alcorn, check the repo :P
<alcorn> ok I will but what is spring?
<An_Ony_Moose> *sigh*
<z0rt|work> the season before summer
<An_Ony_Moose> I said, check the repo
<An_Ony_Moose> :P
<Ken8521_> was wondering that myself.
<Ken8521_> !info spring
<ubottu> spring (source: spring): a modern full-3D RTS game engine. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.80.5.2-2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 4673 kB, installed size 11720 kB
<An_Ony_Moose> but it's an  RTS engine
<An_Ony_Moose> an EPIC one
<ratcheer> linards: I'm back. What happened?
<alcorn> alright alright, I am going
<linards> ratcheer, maybe private chat?
<DASPRiD> ratcheer, end of the world
<linards> Its kinda mess here
<ratcheer> linards: Tell me how.
<z0rt|work> dancing volcanoes
<Votan> next ubuntu should be called Rising Ashes or Spitting Vulcano
<Ken8521_> Votan, why would they call it that, that has nothing to do with "M"
<Votan> oh, M, right, erm
<alvin> More Misery?
<Pici> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - See http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/336 for announcement - Developer summit: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS
<Votan> damn
<Ken8521_> Maverick Meerkat
<Votan> k, 11.04 then
<Votan> NN mh
<z0rt|work> talk to me goose
<Ken8521_> lol
<Ken8521_> "Requesting permission for fly by"
<Votan> Nasty Nymph ? Or Naughty Nymph
<inglor> hey, how long should an upgrade from 9.10 take? I'm considering upgrading now to avoid the server load and then just updating from RC to the normal ver?
<z0rt|work> negative ghost rider the pattern is full
<Ken8521_> lol
<Ken8521_> inglor, right now, probably not to bad(although  i really dn't know) tomorrow, it could take quite some time as the servers will be very busy
<inglor> will start now :)
<inglor> it's telling me I have to download 1984 MB :P
<z0rt|work> if you have the beta installed all you need to do is update it
<z0rt|work> right?
<inglor> right :)
<crow> If i add udev rule for harddisk, and then add entry in fstab for that disk, xubuntu 10.4 rc cant mount file system and then i just comment these two line for hdds and system boot fine.. If i enable these line and manualy mount -a harddisk are mounted fine.. if i do reboot again cant mount filesystemm i think there is a but somewhere
<inglor> haha, that's awesme, 2 gigs of download are going to take 10 minutes :)
<Ken8521_> z0rt|work, yeah, run apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade
<Rissom> I can select a connection in 10.4 and it'll constantly keep asking me for the key, it doesn't actually connect to the Internet at all, I know the key is correct, any help?
<Ken8521_> i don't think 11.04 has been named yet, maybe it has htough
 * enyc hops around impatiently ;-)
<yofel> Ken8521_: it has not, it will be named a while before 10.10 release
<Ken8521_> ya
<mewshi> I'm trying to get 10.04 to link with Ubuntu One, but I can't find the "add this computer" button mentioned in the instructions.
<Bunbury> hello all
<Volkodav> How do I add gnome-applet-volume ?
<Bunbury> could someone plz tell me how to manage running services in lucid lynx
<anodesni> Hi, Wubi (ubuntu 10.04 64/32 bit) is crashing under windows 7 64 bit, is there a fix?
<crow> If i add udev rule for harddisk, and then add entry in fstab for that disk, xubuntu 10.4 rc cant mount file system and then i just comment these two line for hdds and system boot fine.. If i enable these line and manualy mount -a harddisk are mounted fine.. if i do reboot again cant mount filesystemm i think there is a but somewhere /2
<z0rt|work> Volkodav: sudo apt-get install gnome-applet-volume ?
<crow> does somehere have more knowelage with udev or should i report this at all...
<Volkodav> E: Couldn't find package gnome-applet-volume
<dagny_ta1gart> hello, can anyone give me some feedback on flash performance in Lucid?
<Ken8521_> Volkodav, i believe the sound applet is now part of indicator applet
<mewshi> can anyone help me with ubuntu one?  I can't find the "Add computer' button >.>
<Volkodav> Ken8521_: so howo i add it to the panel
<helo> somehow i have 64MB free ram, with 1.1GB cached, but all of my swap is being used
<Ken8521_> Volkodav, right click the panel, add to panel, add indicator applet
<Ken8521_> it should be there though, unlessy ou removed it for some reason
<BUGabundo_remote> helo: memory leak?
<BUGabundo_remote> install atop
<BUGabundo_remote> and run sudo atop 2
<charlie-tca> mewshi, look in the account tab, "view the machines connected to this account" and see if it is already there
<BUGabundo_remote> then press 'm'
<BUGabundo_remote> hey charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo_remote
<BUGabundo_remote> wth is IRCAnswersBot ???!
<helo> i did, it doesn't flag any processes... just shows that my swap is low
<mewshi> charlie-tca, it's not.  I already checked.
<BUGabundo_remote> helo: so why are you saying you don't have any mem free?
<BUGabundo_remote> if atop doesn't show any abnormal usage?
<charlie-tca> mewshi, did it open the website page?
<helo> atop shows that my swap is depleted, but it doesn't flag any process as using such a massive amount of memory... and i still have 1.1GB of cached used ram that should be used way before the swap fills up
<Bunbury> um is there a service manager in lucid lynx
<BluesKaj> anodesni, wubi isn't designed to support beta OSes, so trying to run lucid in wubi is iffy and probly unstable ...if you want to run an ubuntu OS either run karmic in wubi or partition an ext4  for a proper installation
<helo> oh well, i'll just reboot
<anodesni> BluesKaj: so I can install 9.10 wubi and then upgrade to 10.04??
<helo> we'll see if it happens again tomorrow... i just did a dist-upgrade, so maybe some package was upgraded that affected something running
<helo> (in a way that won't occur in the final release)
<inglor> anodesni: why use wubi instead of a traditional dual boot?
<vish> IRCAnswersBot: what is grub?
<tsimpson> it's a logging bot
<vish> bleh , wastebot ;p
<BluesKaj> on a proper install yes , but it's not recommended in wubi, anodesni
<anodesni> inglor: I don't want to change my partitions
<crow> seems here noone care for stuff reported...
<anodesni> inglor: I still use mandriva as my main os
<helo> crow: irc is not the proper forum for reporting bugs
<BluesKaj> anodesni, why not change your partitions ?
<Rissom> I can select a connection in 10.4 and it'll constantly keep asking me for the key, it doesn't actually connect to the Internet at all, I know the key is correct, any help?
<inglor> anodesni: if you already are dual booting adding a third OS is pretty simple
<anodesni> BluesKaj: Because I like it the way it is now
<alvin> is there an ubuntu-one client in Kubuntu now?
<crow> helo well this channel is created for that isnt it?
<BluesKaj> anodesni, then you'll have to live with what you have
<rohan> Rissom: which wifi card are you using?
<anodesni> inglor: then I need to resize my home partition which is slow and my ruin my partitions
<cwillu_at_work> crow, in a terminal, type:  "ubuntu-bug <package-with-the-bug>"
<helo> crow: this channel is created if you need help
<inglor> anodesni: you need the same amount of free space anyway
<helo> ... "is created for when you need help"
<cwillu_at_work> crow, and for discussion about fixing bugs and such.  It's not useful to report them here unless you know exactly who you need to talk to, and why they want to hear about it first here rather than in the bug tracker
<crow> helo well yea i need help, cant boot system with udev++fstab entry..
<anodesni> inglor: same as what?
<inglor> anodesni: so if you have a space problem wubi is not the answer
<inglor> anodesni: wubi uses as much HD space as partitioning your HD
<anodesni> inglor: I have enough space on my windows partition
<cwillu_at_work> crow, File. A. Bug.  It won't get fixed unless you do
<inglor> anodesni: so why not just resize that?
<red> is the lucid lynx release tomorrow?
<anodesni> inglor: it's slow and might kill windows
<crow> cwillu_at_work i wanna check if thats bug at first place... of udev, or fstab, or just booting need more time to mount hdds in first place
<inglor> anodesni: what do you mean it's slow?
<cwillu_at_work> crow, the best way to do that is to... file the bug.  :p
<anodesni> inglor: last time i tried gparted, resizing was very slow (moving all this data)
<inglor> anodesni: that's because NTFS is not handled well in gparted, the windows built in partitioning tool can resize a partition pretty fast
<cwillu_at_work> crow, if you assign it to the wrong package, that package's maintainer will help figure out which package it should be, and they'll probably have a very good idea about it
<Ken8521_> resizing a partition is always a slow process, especially if there's a lot of data to move
<inglor> anodesni: also, in no way it will kill windows
<Rissom> rohan: Belkin N Wireless USB Adapter F5D8053ed.
<anodesni> inglor: ok, but the problem is, I'll probably trow ubuntu away in a day or two
<cwillu_at_work> Ken8521_, it's the moving that's slow;  it can be extremely quick in fact if things work out
<Ken8521_> *if*..
<crow> cwillu_at_work ok i will check on other distribution if this work or not..
<inglor> anodesni: and why is that? it is a very good operating system
<BluesKaj> anodesni, make sure you defrag the windows partition before resizing it
<cwillu_at_work> crow, eh?  No, just file the damn bug already :p
<crow> cwillu_at_work because now it doesnt work and need fix or it
<anodesni> inglor: the theme is too fat, it is slow compared to mandriva, but I llike how complete it is
<rohan> Rissom: check 'dmesg' if some obivous errors related to wlan are shown
<Hillshum> Will just installing all the updates from Beta 2 bring me current?
<intangir> why can i 'su intangir' from root and see my encrypted file system if i never put in my password? doesnt that make the security utterly worthless? anyone can get root on a stolen computer
<Ken8521_> anodesni, slow compared to mandriva?  mandriva is oen fo the slowest distros i've ever used, short of Linspire
<|rt|> has anyone run into compiz not starting after upgrading...I worked around this by adding it to the list of startup apps but that's a hack
<intangir> hell anyone can get root with a live CD
<inglor> anodesni: it is very complete, you don't have to deal with it, as you obviously know themes are easily changed
<|rt|> on a possible related note I had all kinds of issues with the upgrade related to fglrx
<anodesni> inglor: I know, but I do like the ubuntu theme, but my laptop screen sucks (1366x768)
<inglor> anodesni: a theme is no reason to choose an operating system, the gnome you're getting in mandriva is the same gnome you're getting in ubuntu
<cwillu_at_work> intangir, what's the setup?  are you sure that the encrypted drive doesn't have a key for root as well?
<inglor> anodesni: what is it about mandriva that you think is worse in ubuntu?
<cwillu_at_work> Hillshum, yes
<anodesni> inglor: the application startup time and the fonts that don't have the right sizes on websites
<inglor> anodesni: well, to be honest I haven't touched mandriva in about 3 years but I doubt ubuntu is significantly slower or faster
<anodesni> inglor: it's a minor problem, so I'll probably try ubuntu later for a while in my continuous distro hopping
<inglor> anodesni: and about the fonts, I never experienced incorrect font size in ubuntu
<anodesni> inglor: mandriva feels very fast and for me the most important thing about an OS is how it feels.
<BluesKaj> anodesni, try kubuntu , you might like kde better
<intangir> cwillu_at_work: how do i tell how many keys an ecrypted mount has, its not a full drive its using that ecryptfs
<mewshi> charlie-tca, yes, it opened the page
<anodesni> BluesKaj: I used arch linux with kde for a couple of years, I do like it
<inglor> anodesni: well, ubuntu feels fast to me, but like I said, I haven't worked with mandriva for about 3 years
<cwillu_at_work> intangir, explain exactly what you did, and what you expected to see
<anodesni> BluesKaj: at least it adjusts the theme size depending on your screen size
<inglor> anodesni: funny to say, the reason I left mandriva is because it started feeling cloggy and slow as an operating system :P that, and I also dislike the fact they're trying to shove their commercial products at you
<anodesni> inglor: was it 2007.0/1 when you left?
<BluesKaj> i prefer kde anodesni , but i do use some gtk apps as well , not a purist but do prefer the kde  "look"
<inglor> anodesni, might have been makes sense... ubuntu is just so complete, it takes care of everything
<intangir> cwillu_at_work: i setup an ecryptfs to encrypt my files and it supposedly only mounts a 'view' of my unencrypted files when i log in with my password, making my files safe if my PC is stolen, so i logged out. then shelled in as root, and did 'su intangir' i never logged in with my password, root basically used priviledge to become my user, so it shouldnt have mounted my encrypted files since it is supposed to need my password.. yet
<inglor> anodesni: I like how I only meddle with it when I feel like meddling
<anodesni> inglor: that's its best point imo
<cwillu_at_work> intangir, are you certain that the filesystem was unmounted?
<anodesni> especially for the LTS
<inglor> anodesni: that and I can't stand how mandriva tries to shove products that cost money at you... it's like using a shareware OS... like running a trial version
<inglor> anodesni: I never got that feeling using other OSs that have supported paid versions like open suse or fedora
<intangir> cwillu_at_work: ya, when i exit back to root it shows it hides it again. i tried rebooting to see if maybe somehow it had it cached somewhere? but it never came back online ;) its a new install... no idea whats wrong now im at work..
<anodesni> inglor: how do they 'shove' it? I only have one icon on the desktop that says "upgrade to powerpack"
<cwillu_at_work> intangir, does it show up in 'mount'?
<cwillu_at_work> intangir, the only way to "hide" it is to unmount it, and close the luks block device
<intangir> cwillu_at_work: it shows up in 'df -h'
<inglor> anodesni: in my book that's shoving :) it doesn't feel like a free OS... like I said maybe it improved since I last used it...
<cwillu_at_work> intangir, so it's not unmounted
<intangir> cwillu_at_work: i dont think this uses luks at all.
<m_anish> Hi I am looking to install an older version of metacity (pre-lucid) into lucid-beta-2. How do I go about doing it. I have downloaded the required packages that need to be installed.
<anodesni> inglor: that's something I don't really care about. For me it needs to be free as in free beer.
<intangir> cwillu_at_work: no i mean it shows up in df -h when its mounted, and not after i logged off my user
<intangir> but it mounts it without my pass
<intangir> if i do 'su intangir'
<intangir> anyway the damn machine wont reboot now so i guess i have bigger fish to fry...
<inglor> anodesni: well, I wouldn't really call it free beer if you have to hear advertisments while you drink it... it just feels sneaky to me, with fedora or openSUSE you never get that sort of stuff
<cwillu_at_work> intangir, sudo cryptsetup luksDump /dev/sda1 or whatever the device is
<anodesni> inglor: what about ubuntu one: "Upgrade now, you'll get 50GB of storage!"
<z0rt|work> does this 50GB of storage include ftp access
<inglor> anodesni: that's paying for storage not software, even GMail has a paid plan for more storage :) paying for one is like paying for web-hosting, not paying for software... that said I don't use ubuntu one much
<inglor> anodesni: I only use it to back-up my cell phone
<z0rt|work> i should install ubuntu on my palm pre
<Rissom> rohan: I just get this over and over and over again... http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/FstMQmF8
<anodesni> inglor: I don't think the difference between ubuntu and mandriva is that big
<intangir> cwillu_at_work: i dont think ecryptfs involves luks or cryptsetup at all, thats for encrypted volumes right?
<inglor> anodesni: what benefits does mandriva have nowdays?
<cwillu_at_work> intangir, that's right, my mistake;  intangir, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedPrivateDirectory might be useful;
<rohan> Rissom: can you post your complete dmesg output somewhere?
<bazhang> inglor, anodesni please take mandriva chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<inglor> right
<Rissom> rohan: Give me 2 minutes.
<cwillu_at_work> intangir, my money is still on operator error though :)
<bazhang> there is also #mandriva :)
<anodesni> inglor: liberation fonts, i568 optimized, recent packages for e.g. firefox 3.6 etc
<anodesni> bazhang: sorry that was my last mandriva statement
<bazhang> thanks :)
<rohan> Rissom: and also the output of lscpi -v
<virus>  I have a question
<bazhang> virus, please ask
<cwillu_at_work>  I have an answer
<virus> what time is launched ubuntu 10.04?
<bazhang> virus, not known
<rohan> virus: any time in 48hours from now
<bazhang> !party > virus
<ubottu> virus, please see my private message
<crow> cwillu_at_work reported...
<cwillu_at_work> crow, bug #?
<intangir> cwillu_at_work: my money is on ecrpytfs not being as secure as i thought. or caching
<intangir> cwillu_at_work: probably caching
<intangir> i hope...
<cwillu_at_work> intangir, that's not how filesystem caching works though
<crow> cwillu_at_work Bug #571277
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 571277 in udev "Cant mount hdds on boot, and system boot in maintrance mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571277
<crow> cwillu_at_work and this was msg General error mounting filesystems. A maintenance shell will now be started. CONTROL_D will terminate this shell and reboot the system.
<cwillu_at_work> intangir, my hunch is that you only have ~/Private encrypted, and that it is indeed encrypted properly;  an alternative theory is that you have other files written to that folder which you only see when the encrypted fs is unmounted (and thus showing through the original files at that location)
<cwillu_at_work> crow, where does by-me come from?
<cwillu_at_work> oh, I see
<crow> cwillu_at_work i posted in comment. while submiting bug these files was "reported" i was thinking it would be also submited
<nmobix> guys anyone can tell me how to figure out which module my ethernet card is using???
<virus> Longer be released until 7:00,my time si 6:00 Pm
<intangir> cwillu_at_work: i meant password cachine, also you can encrypt and entire home now
<intangir> and i didnt set any of this up, i just selected it during the installer
<cwillu_at_work> intangir, I know you _can_, but _are_ you :p
<intangir> ya
<cwillu_at_work> password shouldn't be cached
<intangir> i definately am
<virus> so wait ubuntu whit my soul :))
<cwillu_at_work> intangir, can you pastebin the output of "sudo mount; sudo ls -l ~/" with and without the encrypted folder mounted?
<cwillu_at_work> intangir, you can use a private pastebin and pm me the link if you want
<spvensko> hi, does anyone know the time of the 10.04 release? 12:00 AM EST? 12:00AM PST?
<cwillu_at_work> spvensko, an hour later each time somebody asks
<Rissom> rohan: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/SYx7MaKb
<nmobix> guys anyone can tell me how to figure out which module my ethernet card is using???
<spvensko> :P
<intangir> ya it cashes it somewhere
<intangir> cause now its not letting me in
<intangir> it must cache the key somewhere when you log in for whatever reason..
<spvensko> cwillu_at_work, in that case, "are we there yet?" "are we there yet?" "are we there yet?" :)
<intangir> if i log in as me, then off (its unmounted) then su intangir from root, it somehow mounts and works.. even though i didnt reenter my pass
<cwillu_at_work> intangir, might be that some process is still running with files open in that directory;  that would hold the mount open
<intangir> but if i log in as root only, and do su intangir, it DOESNT mount (which is what i would expect)
<Azoff> I have noticed that the 3d party driver for Nuvoton 677x (released by ASRock in my case) breaks due to the lirc_dev-2.6.33.patch as reported here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/570700
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 570700 in lirc "lirc-modules-source-0.8.6-0ubuntu4: lirc_dev-2.6.33.patch breaks lirc-nct677x-src" [Undecided,New]
<Azoff> as you can see in the report, I have tracked this down to the name change of the lock attribute in the struct lirc_buffer, but I can't tell *why* this breaks the source package from ASRock
<Azoff> AFAIK, the compilation against lirc-modules-source should take care of this name change. There are no references to the lock attribute inside the source package, so it's not that trivial.
<Azoff> any ideas are welcome.
<cwillu_at_work> crow, and this still happens if you set the device paths in /etc/fstab to their normal names?
<NoReflex> hello! do you know if the modesetting issue with nouveau has been resolved in the RC version of lynx? or a bug report link? AFAIK nvidia users had to add nouveau.modeset=0 as a kernel parameter before booting.
<cwillu_at_work> crow, i.e., _not_ /dev/disk/by-me/...
<virus> Will be the difference between RC and Final?
<Azoff> virus: probably all the work done after the rc ;)
<virus> no
<Pici> er, yes.
<anodesni> maybe they've fixed wubi
<cwillu_at_work> NoReflex, worked for me
<virus> if not solve the problem, which I have. get back on mandriva
<NoReflex> cwillu_at_work: you mean you have a NVIDIA card and it worked out of the box with modesetting? or you added nouveau.modeset=0...?
<cwillu_at_work> NoReflex, worked out of the box
<NoReflex> cwillu_at_work: interesting...which GPU do you have? mine's 8600M GT (notebook)
<cwillu_at_work> crow, still there?
<Oxymoron> How do I get Nexus Personal WORK in any browser in *buntu? I need my freaking BankID NOW because I  need to tax declrate.
<crow> cwillu_at_work it work fine with device names
<cwillu_at_work> crow, what's the bug then?
<cwillu_at_work> crow, if you invent your own paths, you'll need to write your own udev rule to make them exist, right?
<cwillu_at_work> "/dev/disk/by-me/" is your own invention
<cwillu_at_work> UUID=fdaacc84-8a07-49d1-a7d3-5f0bba5b3cd1 /mnt/HDD-06 xfs relatime 0 2 should work fine, for instance
<crow> cwillu_at_work yes but the rule in comments do that. and if I enable these fstab lines it wont boot: General error mounting filesystems. A maintenance shell will now be started. CONTROL_D will terminate this shell and reboot the system.
<crow> cwillu_at_work well if you wanna use udev and udev rules it doenst..
<cwillu_at_work> crow, but why are you using those rules? :p
<crow> cwillu_at_work and whats wrong with them? 9.10 work fine with it
<crow> cwillu_at_work boot with fstab entry disabled, uncomment them and do: sudo mount -a, does mount them just fine...
<Seldaek> heya, any idea why ubuntu10.4 doesn't include the kernel 2.6.33 that has TRIM support? I mean if 10.4 is LTS, you'd think TRIM is kinda important for the long term, but I don't know what's the kernel update policy in between ubuntu releases?
<crow> cwillu_at_work but maybe you are right, costum rules costum problems. but i think it should just work..
<cwillu_at_work> Seldaek, because 2.6.33 causes other issues, it's not worth the risk
<cwillu_at_work> Seldaek, nothing is stopping somebody from upgrading kernels if they need to
<Pici> .33 was released too late in the release process to be viable for proper testing.
<cwillu_at_work> crow, I don't see the value of those rules in this case though;  you're just duplicating functionality that already exists (by-id/by-uuid/by-path(
<Seldaek> cwillu_at_work: alright, but do you know if kernel upgrades come through between ubuntu releases or is the kernel only updated in releases?
<cwillu_at_work> crow, yes, it should work, but it's not something I would ever do :)
<Seldaek> meaning, is there any chance to get .33 throuhg ubuntu updates before 10.10 ?
<cwillu_at_work> Seldaek, the kernel will get patches and fixes, but it won't get updated to newer kernel releases
<Seldaek> ok, so I'd have to update it manually
<cwillu_at_work> such a thing would risk breaking thousands of machines at a time
<cwillu_at_work> and we try to avoid doing that :p
<crow> cwillu_at_work doesnt mean its not a bug or something like that. they are costum rules which should work, and are working within 9.10
<Seldaek> right :p
<cwillu_at_work> crow, that's what I said
<rohan> is there a linux-backports package for lucid?
<cwillu_at_work> crow, but from an administration stand point, you should prefer to use existing mechanisms if possible, because those are the approaches that get tested
<rohan> basically i want compat-wireless on lucid
<yofel> rohan: no, but we have mainline build packages if you want to test them
<Seldaek> is there any knowledge base about compatibility with dell machines?:)
<cwillu_at_work> crow, hmm;  try setting them to mount in /media instead of /mnt
<crow> cwillu_at_work oh well then no play with it... :)
<cwillu_at_work> crow, you might be tricking mountall into thinking that they're actually a critical mount point rather than an optional one that can be mounted later in the boot
<crow> cwillu_at_work and this way you know which disk is bad or failing... (have 14 of them)... this was just test of rc..
<cwillu_at_work> crow, there's already monitoring with prompts to do that though
<rohan> yofel: thanks.. do you mean from the source package linux-backports-modules-2.6.32 ?
<crow> cwillu_at_work still in my angel of view its a bug, because it works on 9.10
<cwillu_at_work> crow, your reading comprehension leaves something to be desired.  I already agreed that it was a bug.
<yofel> rohan: no, those are drivers that were backported from .33 or .34 to the ubuntu .32 kernel
<yofel> what I was talking about was http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<cwillu_at_work> I'm just saying from a personal advice standpoint that it's a bug in behaviour that doesn't get a whole lot of testing
<rohan> yofel: thanks, but i just wanted the backported modules.. i don't want to test a complete new kernel
<cwillu_at_work> hence my yelling at you before to file the bug first :)
<Volkodav> anybody knows of any other TRIM test except this ? http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-812509-highlight-ssd+trim.html
<crow> cwillu_at_work thats why we are all testers :), and man like to play, and as this is home server doenst matter but i like it that way.
<rohan> yofel: in any case, how does one use that ppa? is it possible to add it to sources.list like a normal ppa, or is that deliberately not possible?
<yofel> Volkodav: not really, I tried trim here with 34-rc5 yesterday, but didn't manage to get it to work on ext4
<cwillu_at_work> rohan, no, it's deliberately set up to not work as a normal ppa
<yofel> rohan: deliberately not possible
<Volkodav> yofel: I tried too with the same kernel
<intangir> how do i setup an encrypted volume ontop of a raid
<Volkodav> yofel: How dit you test though ?
<intangir> well.. ontop of anything..
<enseven> Hi all! Is there a samba package for lucid with ctdb support?
<rohan> thanks, cwillu_at_work , yofel
<cwillu_at_work> crow, try adding nobootwait to those lines in fstab
<yofel> Volkodav: pretty much as described in the post, had to first get a newer firmware for my ssd though, but I didn't dare to try a manual trim with hdparm
<Volkodav> yofel:  I think I will convert to btrfs
<crow> cwillu_at_work ok but will first try to mount them to /media instead of /mnt
<Volkodav> I do not want to touch hdparm neither
<alvin> isn't '_netdev' the mount option that tells the system to wait for a network share?
<yofel> alvin: it is
<Volkodav> yofel: what version of hdparm to you have ?
<alvin> and nobootwait is the opposite, right?
<alvin> I can only find _netdev in man mount
<cwillu_at_work> alvin, he doesn't want it to wait, he wants it to not drop to a recovery shell
<yofel> Volkodav: I rebuilt hdparm 9.27-2 from debian as the ubuntu version doesn't have trim support, I reverted after my failed attempt though
<Dreaman> http://uploadpic.org/showoriginal-56877/%C3%90%C2%A1%C3%90%C2%BD%C3%90%C2%B8%C3%90%C2%BC%C3%90%C2%BA%C3%90%C2%B0.png
<alvin> That happened automatically in the old days. I can't find 'nobootwait' in the man pages. Maybe stuf for a papercut.
<Dreaman> my ubuntu 10.04
<Dreaman> pic
<cwillu_at_work> alvin, it's as yet undocumented I believe
<cwillu_at_work> alvin, and in the old days, there was equal and opposite breakage for other scenarios :)
<cwillu_at_work> alvin, just checked the source, it's there :D
<alvin> Well, there were things that were not possible or difficult then (like /boot and / on lvm), but I have never seen more mounts break than since the introduction of mountall/upstart/plymouth
<alvin> cwillu_at_work: cool. Just curious, can you find _netdev in the source?
<cwillu_at_work> yep
<cwillu_at_work> handled elsewhere though
<alvin> Oh, good. Glad it still exists and I don't have to change my fstabs
<cwillu_at_work> oh, there:  _netdev  triggers TAG_REMOTE if it's mounting /usr or /var, otherwise it triggers TAG_NOWAIT the same as nobootwait does
<alvin> I noticed today that fresh lucid installs put 'nodev,noexec,nosuid' as options for proc. Before, that was 'defaults' (which is not the same, according to the manual)
<alvin> the same?
<alvin> so, it's useless for /home
<cwillu_at_work> no, /home doesn't come into play until later anyway
<cwillu_at_work> you can also specify "bootwait" to force it to wait regardless, but you don't want to do that for /home
<alvin> This is what man mount says: "used to prevent the system from attempting to mount these filesystems until the network has been enabled on the system"
<alvin> I wanted it in karmic as a workaround for some bugs
<cwillu_at_work> which, _netdev, or bootwait?
<alvin> Well, _netdev actually. Because of the description. But it should have been bootwait according to what you just said
<Rissom> Eh, just a heads up - thanks to rohan for helping me out <3.
<cwillu_at_work> why was your boot relying on /home being mounted?
<alvin> It wasn't! mountall just halted the boot when NFS mounts where not found when the network wasn't up.
<An_Ony_Moose> can PiTiVi crop videos?
<crow> cwillu_at_work with /media/* it works with these rules...
<cwillu_at_work> alvin, okay, that could be, I'm not looking at karmic's code right now
<alvin> It was just sitting there. Each time, you had to use the recovery shell
<cwillu_at_work> alvin, as currently written, nfs mounts get _netdev implicitely
<alvin> Oh, but those bugs are fixed in Lucid. They will remain unfixed for karmic.
<cwillu_at_work> ... okay?  :p
<alvin> Hmm, good to know. So, you don't have to specify it in fstab anymore
<cwillu_at_work> alvin, and here I thought we were in #ubuntu+1 :p
<An_Ony_Moose> if not, is there a video editor that can?
<alvin> Well, the documentation in Lucid is still an issue
<Volkodav> yofel: any idea why is it not working ? What SSD do you have by the way
<Volkodav> ?
<cwillu_at_work> alvin, well, that'll come in time;  one of the benefits of being able to read both bug reports and source code is that you can get away with less documentation :p
<yofel> Volkodav: ocz vertex, and no, no idea why it isn't working, but I haven't looked into it much, I can wait until maverick alpha to test it
<joaopinto> and the bad part is that you get more bug reports and support requests to read :)
<alvin> cwillu_at_work: So I've notived. Not entirely 'Linux for human beings' isn't it?
<cwillu_at_work> alvin, there's not a whole lot of cases that you'd need to explicitly set those options anymore;  I'm pretty sure that's actually the reason why they're undocumented:  sop that they get bug reports rather than thousands of people simply working around it
<cwillu_at_work> alvin, mount options aren't entirely "linux for human beings" in the first place
<cwillu_at_work> for most people, a documented mount option is not better than an undocumented one
<cwillu_at_work> s/not better/no better/
<alvin> Agreed. The actual software made this more simple, but due to the many bugs it was necessary to read up on it. Karmic isn't unsupported, but will remain unfixed, and that's a pity.
<cwillu_at_work> it's the lts that matters, really
<cwillu_at_work> if you're on karmic, you're probably upgrading every 6 months anyway
<cwillu_at_work> most of my "fire and forget" users will be staying on lucid
<Volkodav> yofel: what do you think will be in maverick that we can not get now ? supported kernel and supported FS ext4
<alvin> Well, no. Other bugs forced me to karmic. Now, some bugs force me to Lucid, and  hope I can stay there for a while.
<cwillu_at_work> see, that's a different approach to life :)
<cwillu_at_work> er, that's the approach to life that I mean
<cwillu_at_work> you can fix bugs without upgrading generally, and I tend to get really grumpy when things that I fixed get broken by normal updates pushing out big fixes
<alvin> Well, we'll see. Much has happened in regard to bug fixing in the last week. There's only one real showstopper left for me and I can live with that.
<cwillu_at_work> which is that?
<cwillu_at_work> (don'tsayxdon'tsayxdon'tsayx)
<alvin> It still has to be confirmed: bug 563895
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563895 in grub2 "Disk not found when booting mdadm RAID1 with snapshotted lvm volume" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563895
<yofel> Volkodav: well, I'm not sure, ask me again sometime next week, I'll look into this over the weekend (I usually idle around in #ubuntu)
<cwillu_at_work> intangir, I'm sorry, I missed your pm until just now
 * alvin looks at the time and starts running (Quassel remains)
<Volkodav> it's tough to idle in ubuntu lol too crowded - but I will
<virus> ubuntu is fake bitch,Debian si the best
<yofel> !language | virus
<ubottu> virus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Paddy_NI> there is a show stopper https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/501207
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 501207 in brasero "sound-juicer, rhythmbox, nautilus crash at audio CD insertion" [Medium,Incomplete]
<Paddy_NI> Medium!!!
<Paddy_NI> O_o
<cwillu_at_work> intangir, can you give me the output of mount, not the output of df?
<cwillu_at_work> df doesn't tell me anything useful
<yofel> Paddy_NI: all crashes are medium by default
<Paddy_NI> "computer catches fire" medium,undecided
<donpdonp> lol
<cwillu_at_work> alvin, is that using a separate /boot mount?
<cwillu_at_work> Paddy_NI, wontfix: regular maintenance includes blowing out the cat hair once in a while
<Paddy_NI> cwillu: but my computer is powered by cats
<cwillu_at_work> alvin, people who expect grub to boot anything remotely odd get what they deserve when it breaks :p
<cwillu_at_work> Paddy_NI, might I suggest a usb fan?
<sXs-> is it channel about new ubuntu 10.04?
<cwillu_at_work> sXs-, kinda sorta
<bazhang> sXs-, yes
<cwillu_at_work> bazhang, _kinda_ _sorta_
<bazhang> sXs-, also #ubuntu-release-party
<sXs-> and is here anybody from Canonical? or it is just like channel for discussion?
<cwillu_at_work> sXs-, I'd expect some are, yes
<cwillu_at_work> sXs-, you'll find you have more luck if you just ask your question :p
<eBryggis> Anyone else having trouble opening System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers? Sympoms -> No error, no dialog, no reaction after click.
<crow> cwillu_at_work should i write on bug report that it works under /media ?
<cwillu_at_work> crow, yes
<virus> ppl Debian is very good
<bazhang> !ot > virus
<ubottu> virus, please see my private message
<cwillu_at_work> crow, I didn't see anything in mountall referring to /mnt or /media specifically, but that the behaviour is different is useful to know
<cwillu_at_work> crow, I'm not %100 sure of what debian policy is with regards to /mnt, but you should be aware that it isn't necessarily the same as /media
<cwillu_at_work> crow, i.e,. if your use of /mnt is non-standard, it might actually be a wontfix
<crow> cwillu_at_work well i will also use debian policy with regards to mount stuff...
<ringer> eBryggis, try to run /usr/bin/jockey-gtk from terminal
<cwillu_at_work> crow, yep;  I just mean to check what it says
<cwillu_at_work> crow, there's no references at all to /mnt or /media in mountall's source though, so I'm not sure where the difference comes from
<yofel> actually, looking in the fhs would be better: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<sXs-> At the moment I am using 9.10 and when npviewer.bin segfaults (not always, but sometimes) appears black screen and system does not respond at all. So I think Xserver crashes
<cwillu_at_work> yofel, I meant with regards to why /media is behaving differently from /mnt at all
<cwillu_at_work> sXs-, I believe we have out-of-process plugins backported into our firefox in 10.04, although I'm not 100% sure of that
<cwillu_at_work> that's basically an official means of doing what npviewer.bin does
<yofel> hm, I think /mnt was for temporary mounts used by the administrator, /media was for removable drives
<cwillu_at_work> yofel, this doesn't answer why one is actually behaving differently in fstab though :p
<crow> cwillu_at_work now i tried to access a one third disk and got theses: http://paste.debian.net/71079/
<eBryggis> ringer: Ok, now I get an error. Quite long, starts with ERROR:dbus.proxies:Introspect error on :1.40/DeviceDriver:.....
<yofel> yeah...
<virus> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) Daily Build
<virus> is final?
<bazhang> no
<cwillu_at_work> crow, is that the whole dmesg trace? (everythinig at 411.*)
<cwillu_at_work> crow, I don't think it's related to this, more of a hardware fault or something
<ringer> eBryggis, put it on pastie.org and post a link to it here
<intangir> cwillu_at_work: its apparently caching the key, in something called kernel keyring?
<intangir> so it doesnt need to reunwrap it cause it already has it
<intangir> i guess im ok with that cause it apparently loses it if it goes down
<cwillu_at_work> intangir, could be;  you haven't given me any of the information I've asked for though :p
<intangir> so if someone steals it they wont be able to mount my stuff
<cwillu_at_work> intangir, if that's the case, there'll be a way to force it to forget the key as well (required to defeat some attacks)
<intangir> cwillu_at_work: well that command shows a bunch of encrypted looking strings im not going to share ;) anyway i think im good, it still serves my purpose and i am pretty sure its working as intended
<intangir> and ya i think there is a way with this command called 'keyctl'
<intangir> but i am not sure how yet
<cwillu_at_work> anything less than full disk encryption with a kernel stored on removable media on your keychain is pointless on a pc :p
<cwillu_at_work> intangir, it shouldn't, it should just show device names and uuids;  if it shows actual key material, that's a massive bug that _needs_ to be fixed
<cwillu_at_work> man keyctl
<intangir> well i dont know what it means its just strings of jibberish
<crow> cwillu_at_work no its seems its something else http://paste.debian.net/71082/
<eBryggis> Posted in wrong channel earlier, sorry about that. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/MswNR1ah - Here is the error I am receiving running /usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<intangir> cwillu_at_work: i appreciate all the help but i think at this point it is working as intended for my purposes ;) so im onto the next thing
<intangir> cwillu_at_work: really do appreciate your help though
<amereservant> Hey, I've had both the mini install and upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 fail.
<amereservant> Anyone want to investigate?
<cwillu_at_work> amereservant, file a bug with more details
<joaopinto> amereservant, you need to provide more details about "fail"
<cwillu_at_work> link the bug here after you've filed it
<amereservant> cwillu_at_work: Well I'm not sure how to file the bug when Ubuntu won't load at all on the upgrade.  It locks up and times out at boot with an error message.
<Pici> What error message?
<amereservant> The mini install gives me an error something like "Install halted, too many errors" when doing a very minimal install.
<amereservant> Pici: One sec, let me reboot and see.
<amereservant> In regards to the mini install, I exit aptitude after the error and finish the installation and it seems to be ok, but I'm not sure what all failed, so I don't know the implications of that error.
<cwillu_at_work> alvin, still there?
<amereservant> Where do I need to file the update error at?  There's a lot I need to type since I can't copy/paste.
<cwillu_at_work> alvin, re: lvm snapshots, what was your kernel line when you were booting into the snapshot?
<cwillu_at_work> alvin, http://www.felipe-alfaro.org/blog/2009/05/16/lvm-snapshots-and-non-destructive-linux-upgrades/ implies that you need to specify root=/dev/root/<snapshot-name>
<amereservant> *upgrade error I mean.
 * cwillu_at_work can hardly wait until btrfs obsoletes lvm :p
<funkyHat> Any oen else's cursor do a crazy blinky flashy thing sometimes?
<funkyHat> Usually just as I change focus by clicking on another window
<crow> cwillu_at_work weird after restart and repeating same procedure no that error...
<cwillu_at_work> crow, failing harddrives are like that :p
<amereservant> Can anyone link me to the correct place?
<crow> cwillu_at_work nop i dont think so, 2x new hdd + 1x 4month hdd
<cwillu_at_work> crow, most drive failures are inside of 6 months of manufacture, or outside of 3 years
<cwillu_at_work> infant mortality rate is known to be high
<eagles0513875> tomorrow is release day :)
<cwillu_at_work> a raid with multiple drives all off the same manufacturing line is a disaster waiting to happen
<crow> cwillu_at_work :)
<eBryggis> I am having trouble loading "Hardware Drivers" dialog. Retrieves the following error running /usr/bin/jockey-gtk. Anyone else experiencing this? ( System 10.04 RC - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/MswNR1ah )
<helo> btrfs isn't done yet?
<cwillu_at_work> helo, no, we still get new and exciting kernel panics on a daily basis :)
<cwillu_at_work> I use it myself in a bunch of stuff, but that's because I'm both insane and have really good backups
<eagles0513875> cwillu_at_work:  will those kernel panics postpone release tomorrow
<eagles0513875> !btrfs
<cwillu_at_work> eagles0513875, why would they?
<marienz> you seem to be confused :P
<cwillu_at_work> eagles0513875, btrfs isn't the standard filesystem yet
<eagles0513875> ahhh its a filesystem
<marienz> cwillu_at_work: I shall start referring people praising btrfs to you :P
<eagles0513875> ok thought it was a program
<cwillu_at_work> it'll probably be for the next lts release though
<cwillu_at_work> marienz, I'm one of those people :p
 * helo retreats into the familiar past of multi-filesystem ambivalence
<eagles0513875> cwillu_at_work: what perks does it have over ext4
<cwillu_at_work> marienz, you need to run 2.6.33 at a bare minimum for any sort of stability
<marienz> cwillu_at_work: well, I shall recommend those claiming it makes sense for daily use to you
<marienz> err, "recommend" was the wrong word there
<helo> btrfs does checksumming for every read/write/copy, afaik
<cwillu_at_work> eagles0513875, checksumming, built-in duplication of metadata, copy-on-write instead of journalling, built in snapshotting, subvolumes, compression, raid, storage pools, etc
<cwillu_at_work> eagles0513875, it's basically zfs for linux
<eagles0513875> then why not use zfs which has been around for a while cwillu_at_work
<cwillu_at_work> marienz, I use it for daily use on one of my servers, as well as in embedding products that we sell :)
<helo> you sell products with btrfs? how do you keep good backups for your customers?
<cwillu_at_work> eagles0513875, zfs isn't licence compatible, and is therefore only usable as fuse;  btrfs is also expected to surpass it in several ways
<eagles0513875> cwillu: will that be replacing ext4
<cwillu_at_work> helo, network backups
<cwillu_at_work> eagles0513875, yes
<cwillu_at_work> ext4 is a stopgap
<helo> you weren't joking about being insane :)
<cwillu_at_work> helo, and did I mention that I'm insane? :D
<eagles0513875> cwillu: why use something thats still not stable at all for a major distro such as the ubuntu line when it will only lead to problems and instabilites
<marienz> ext4 is an incremental improvement over ext3 that could be rolled out quickly with reasonable confidence it wouldn't eat lots of data (because the code it's directly based on is pretty stable), afaict.
<cwillu_at_work> eagles0513875, eh?  we don't
<eagles0513875> btrfs makes sense maybe in a server environment
<cwillu_at_work> eagles0513875, ubuntu only uses btrfs if you force it to
<cwillu_at_work> it doesn't even offer it as an install option
<marienz> cwillu_at_work: does the livecd kernel even support it?
<cwillu_at_work> the kernel module is included, but that doesn't matter in the slightest
<alkisg> Where can I find linux-image-2.6.32-20-generic? I can't find it in packages.ubuntu.com nor in http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/...
<eagles0513875> cwillu_at_work: cuz u mentioned it will be in next release
<cwillu_at_work> eagles0513875, the next long-term release, and probably
<cwillu_at_work> that's in like 2 years :p
<eagles0513875> cwillu_at_work: gotcha
<eagles0513875> there was just a lil ambiguity you just cleared up
<cwillu_at_work> I don't decide these things, I just predict them :)
<cwillu_at_work> eagles0513875, I said lts
<cwillu_at_work> honestly, checksumming is a huge deal, even on the desktop
<cwillu_at_work> it's already saved my ass a couple times
<eagles0513875> ya hehe im understanding the purpose of it now as i have been studying it in the sense of networking but im sure concepts are the same
<charlie-tca> alkisg, you are downgrading the kernel?
<alkisg> charlie-tca: yes, because the current one won't boot with my intel 845
<cwillu_at_work> there's actually a network filesystem that's being built on top of it as well
<cwillu_at_work> (btw, thank oracle for this :p)
<cwillu_at_work> afk
<charlie-tca> alkisg: might ask in #ubuntu-kernel if there is a copy available
<alkisg> Thanks
 * helo wonders if btrfs works well on a single-core machine
<helo> seems like you'd really need an extra core to be doing the checksumming
<cwillu_at_work> helo, crc32 is insanely fast
<helo> beans
<cwillu_at_work> helo, I use it on arm boards with no noticeable performance degredation
<cwillu_at_work> you don't have to checksum everything, even just checksumming metadata is a big win, but it's not like it's prohibitive to checksum everything
<amereservant> http://pastebin.com/iuWgEyYk  That's the error I get after upgrading from Ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04.  I can't report it as a bug since I cannot get into Ubuntu.
<cwillu_at_work> amereservant, how did you upgrade?
<cwillu_at_work> and can you copy out the kernel line from grub?
<cwillu_at_work> cat /proc/cmdline from that prompt should tell you actually
<amereservant> cwillu_at_work: Errr, from inside of 9.10, I typed something (not sure now) and it then showed the option to upgrade to 10.04 in the update manager.
<cwillu_at_work> amereservant, okay, so you didn't do anything too crazy there
<cwillu_at_work> amereservant, there's an update log stored somewhere, I don't know where off hand though :(
<moderndayzero> quick question when i install my GBA emulator through PlayOnLinux it plays during the install 100% but after everyting is done and closed out, i try and open it through the shortcuts in my applications menu and my PlayOnLinux menu and nothing happens. any clue?
<cwillu_at_work> amereservant, but for starters, from that recovery prompt, what does  cat /proc/cmdline tell you?
<amereservant> cwillu_at_work: The output from that command was root=/dev/mapper/nvidia_deaaicbd1 ro quiet splash
<cwillu_at_work> amereservant, what filesystem are you using?  anything odd or unusual about your install?
<cwillu_at_work> (previously)
<cwillu_at_work> also, what's the output of "ls /dev/sd*"?
<amereservant> cwillu_at_work: No, normal drive, dual-boot configuration with grub.
<amereservant> cwillu_at_work: /dev/sdf /dev/sdd /dev/sdb5 /dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sda /dev/sde /dev/sdc /dev/sdb4 /dev/sdb2 /dev/sdb
<uspenok> lucid rc live cd shows error message on boot and goes to reboot
<uspenok> wtf with ubuntu last relise
<uspenok> i try to install it 3 times beta1, beta2 and rc and nothing
<cwillu_at_work> amereservant, any of those look familiar? :p
<amereservant> cwillu_at_work: I would be guessing, but I think /dev/sda would be my primary drive.  The others would likely be the media card reader slots and the extra hdd.
<Jake2|cfl> Is there any advantage after release to update&&upgrade vs. using the gui update in an installed RC?
<cwillu_at_work> amereservant, there's no partition on sda though that I can see
<Dr_Willis> Jake2|cfl:  should be the same
<ojii> hi everyone
<ojii> is it normal that i don't get a GRUB menu when I boot lucid?
<helo> yes
<Dr_Willis> ojii:  if  ubuntu is the only OS. yes.
<cwillu_at_work> ojii, yes.  hold shift down to get the prompt
<Dr_Willis> grub hides the menu bu default
<amereservant> cwillu_at_work: Well grub is still there and booting into Windows 7 works fine.
<ojii> ah, good to know Dr_Willis, cwillu_at_work. I was getting a bit worried
<amereservant> cwillu_at_work: It's when I select any of the Ubuntu 10.04 options from grub that it results in this.
<cwillu_at_work> amereservant, it's got the wrong root device for some reason
<cwillu_at_work> amereservant, does "df -h / " say anything interesting?
<cwillu_at_work> or "df -h /root" ?
<yukiseaside> when
<amereservant> cwillu_at_work: Invalid option 'h'
<emet> so it's coming out today
<emet> anyone have any idea when?
<cwillu_at_work> emet, -> #ubuntu-release-party
<cwillu_at_work> amereservant, try "df /"
<emet> ok
<amereservant> cwillu_at_work: Looking at that list from the ls command.... I think /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1 would be my root drive.  that is two partitions, right?
<archa> i installed lucid
<archa> and workspace switcher does nt work
<amereservant> *output was Filesystem 1024-blocks  Used Available Use% Mounted on
<amereservant> cwillu_at_work: ^^
<cwillu_at_work> amereservant, /dev/sdb is the device itself, /dev/sdb1 is the first partition on it
<amereservant> cwillu_at_work: Hmmm.  very strange.
<archa> how do i get it work ?
<cwillu_at_work> amereservant, in grub, try changing the kernel line's root to "root=/dev/sdb5"
<amereservant> cwillu_at_work: My primary drive should have two partitions, one for windows, one for linux.
<amereservant> Ok.
<archa> i installed lucid Rc.. workspace switcher does not work. how do i switch it on ?
<amereservant> cwillu_at_work: Where do I look for how to edit in grub?
<cwillu_at_work> amereservant, if that doesn't work, try root=/dev/sdb4, and so on
<amereservant> cwillu_at_work: Ok.
<Dr_Willis> arand:  you refering to the compiz feature?
<cwillu_at_work> amereservant, instructions should be at the bottom of the screen when you boot;  edit the top entry, and go down the the line that says "kernel", find the part of it that says root=/dev/..., and change it as I described
<helo> with the assumption of checksummed data on disk, it seems like there are a lot of superflous utilities and checks duplicating that effort...
<cwillu_at_work> helo, how do you mean?
<helo> cwillu_at_work: would it ever be important to sha1sum a file after copying it?
<cwillu_at_work> security checks still need to be performed;  crc32 is only effective at detecting accidental modifications
<helo> so if i have a little utility that copies a file, and runs a checksum on it (which i do), that would be pretty useless
<cwillu_at_work> not necessarily
<helo> so maybe not "lots" ;)
<cwillu_at_work> rsync is still useful for instance
<cwillu_at_work> checksums are _very_ useful when data can just go bad on its own, and data _can_ go bad on its own
<helo> hmmmm yeah... so no checksumming on read?
<switchgirl> http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/13650 this down for you?
<cwillu_at_work> helo, ?  checksums _are_ done on read :p
<switchgirl> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<switchgirl> !firefox-3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<cwillu_at_work> helo, consider a system which is only rarely rebooted:  how do you fsck that?
<amereservant> cwillu_at_work: /dev/sdb1 did the trick.  If I can figure out how to get the Nvidia driver to work correctly, I'll be set!  Thanks for the help man.  As far as the mini install errors go, I can't see any issues on that machine from the errors, so I do not know what those were or the significance of them.
<cwillu_at_work> amereservant, I'm guessing they're related to why grub didn't set things up correctly
<cwillu_at_work> amereservant, you'll still have to sort that out, but at least you know how to boot by hand until you can fix it :)
<amereservant> cwillu_at_work: Well actually, that was on a different box.
<cwillu_at_work> well, still :p
<cwillu_at_work> re: nvidia, do _not_ install the package from nvidia's site
<cwillu_at_work> should be able to install it via the drivers control panel
<amereservant> cwillu_at_work: Alright.  i think it is still using the same one from 9.10.  But anyways, why the upgrade goofed up my grub, I dunno.  Just glad it isn't significant. I was just going to re-install a fresh copy, but I'd rather test to see if it's a bug or just a minor flaw which it appeared to be the latter.
<archa> i installed lucid Rc.. workspace switcher does not work. how do i switch it on ?
<archa>  it does not even appear
<amereservant> I don't mind taking the extra time trying to fix it since bugs don't get fixed by just re-installing it.  And not everyone has that option.
<cwillu_at_work> amereservant, yep;  probably file a bug against grub.  May not get fixed right away, but at least somebody stands a chance of finding it from a search, etc
<yukiseaside> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<amereservant> cwillu_at_work: yeah,  not a bad idea.  I  thought about just posting it in the Ubuntu forums with the steps & instructions you gave me to fix it.
<cwillu_at_work> ugh, don't do that
<cwillu_at_work> posting in ubuntuforums doesn't get these things fixed, it just helps people break their computers more :p
<amereservant> cwillu_at_work: LOL, ok.  Well i wasn't completely sure if it should be filed as a bug or if it's just a very rare issue.
<cwillu_at_work> amereservant, doesn't matter if it's rare, doesn't matter if it's decided that it won't get fixed;  it only matters that it's reported so that these decisions can be made :)
<mewshi> can someone help me get ubuntu one working on my desktop?
<amereservant> cwillu_at_work: Gotcha.  Curious question.... do you know about what size the install for 10.04 is?  Oh, btw, how do I made my changes to grub stick?
<cwillu_at_work> amereservant, that's what I was talking about before :p
<cwillu_at_work> amereservant, /etc/grub/* and /etc/default/grub* are the relevant places to look
<cwillu_at_work> installed size, I'm not sure offhand
<amereservant> cwillu_at_work: Oh, gotcha.  yeah, I was curious about the size thing because I'm wondering if the mini install is worth the trouble or not.  It comes out to about 2.1GB with a bare minimum install.
<epv>  can i directly update ubuntu from 9.04 to 10.04
<epv> ?
<ubu_user> epv, you'd need to update to 9.10 then to 10.04
<cwillu_at_work> epv, there's ugly ways, but they're unsupported and likely to utterly break everything
<cwillu_at_work> epv, only direct upgrade that is supported is from 8.04 -> 10.04 (lts to lts)
<Pici> or 9.10 to 10.04
<mewshi> anyone know how to link a computer to Ubuntu One right now?
<ubu_user> cwillu_at_work, isn't 9.10 also supported.  Ahh, Pici to the rescue
<cwillu_at_work> sorry, I thought that was obvious :p
<epv> can I do it in one shot? ie update 9.10 and immediatly to 10.04?
<cwillu_at_work> the only upgrade skipping releases that is supported :p
<sinux> epv, go here to see more http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004overview#Upgrading%20from%20Ubuntu%209.10%20or%20Ubuntu%208.04%20LTS
<epv> thanks
<helo> is 8.04 newer than lenny?
<helo> ahh, looksl ike lenny is from feb '09... so maybe it's safe to say that ubuntu LTS is newer than debian stable maybe half the time
 * helo adds a few more maybes
<cwillu_at_work> maybe you shouldn't
<moderndayzero> quick question when i install my GBA emulator through PlayOnLinux it plays during the install 100% but after everyting is done and closed out, i try and open it through the shortcuts in my applications menu and my PlayOnLinux menu and nothing happens. any clue?
<ubu_user> moderndayzero, there are several native GBA emulators in Linux, why not try one of them instead of using an MS version?  Good luck man.
<moderndayzero> any personal prefrences?
 * helo prefers the real thing
<ubu_user> moderndayzero, i believe mednafen (or similar named) works ok
<amereservant> cwillu_at_work: Very strange.  Grub doesn't exist in /etc/grub/* and /etc/default/grub* so I did sudo find / -name grub and it came up with /usr/sbin/grub /usr/lib/grub /usr/share/grub /boot/grub.
<moderndayzero> ok because ive tried other emus linux based for nes snes sega etc and most have issues but i used the windiws ones through PoL and they worked fine. but i will try thankyou
<epv> does 10.04 has gnome 3?
<dunas> Is the ATI driver that restricted hardware is picking up safe to install yet, or should I wait?
<ubu_user> epv, no - still Gnome2
<epv> can I install gnome 3 in 10.04?
<cwillu_at_work> amereservant, /etc/grub.d
<Dr_Willis> is gnome-3 actually out yet? or are you refering to the 2.??? whatever it is called
<cwillu_at_work> amereservant, odd;
<Pici> gnome-shell
<jbroome> lucid RC server install, both i386 and amd64 fail at different points when installing to ESX.  Packages not found on the iso, or grub install failed.  ISOs check out as ok with MD5sum
<amereservant> cwillu_at_work: It seems that my grub is in /boot/grub/menu.lst file.
<dunas> gnome 3 is pretty interesting but I'm having trouble wrapping my head around it so far. I'll probably wind up using it for a bit closer to its official release, I guess
<cwillu_at_work> amereservant, that file isn't supposed to be edited by you;
<jbroome> Didn't see anything in the release notes, or scanning the irc log for today.  known issue?
<cwillu_at_work> amereservant, you can change it, but your changes will be clobbered the next time a kernel is updated
<amereservant> cwillu_at_work: Ohhh.  How is it suppose to be edited?
<ubu_user> dunas, gnome-shell took me a day to get used too (i really didn't like it initially), but once I got the hang of it, it's interesting
<dunas> I appreciate what they're trying to do with it, I'm just not sure how well it'll work in practice.
<Dr_Willis> is gnome shell finally installable? :)
<ubu_user> dunas, gnome-shell if VERY similar to UNE interface
<ubu_user> Dr_Willis, yes - a dependency that took FOREVER was fixed a little while ago
<cwillu_at_work> amereservant, /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/ files
<Dr_Willis> ubu_user:  :) right on schedule.. heh
<dunas> ubu_user, sorry, I don't know what you mean by UNE interface D:
 * ubu_user is really ZykoticK9 at another location BTW
<MariachiAC> Hello. i've tried booting the current lucid image. I'm on an amd machine amd athalon3400+ with 1 gig of ram. It has a sis video card which is at 128 megs. Ubuntu 9.10 boots however. What seems to be the problem?
<Dr_Willis> netbook interface. is really nice in many ways.. slightly annoying in others.
<ubu_user> dunas, Ubuntu Network Edition (previously Remix)
<dunas> Oh, oh! Okay.
<ubu_user> s/Network/Netbook
<om26er> what is the name of the network manager of KDE (default)
<dunas> Yeah, now that you mention it I can see the resemblance.
<om26er> make that kubuntu
<dunas> Are the ATI propietary drivers safe to install on 10.04 nightly, or is it still not updated?
<c0vert> dunas: i use them
<amereservant> cwillu_at_work: /etc/default/grub doesn't exist.  /etc/grub.d/ are all script files.
<cwillu_at_work> amereservant, you've got a borked install :)
<theadmin> Can someone explain? It was running all slooooooooooooooow, and after fsck it got to normal speed. What could that be?
<cwillu_at_work> amereservant, /etc/grub.d are the script files which are used to generated that file in /boot/grub;  they _should_ detect everything correctly, but you can modify them to your needs as well
<amereservant> cwillu_at_work: Ahhh, gotcha.
<westinghouse> whats the release date of 10.4?
<theadmin> westinghouse: 29.04.2010
<ubu_user> !isitout
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<lucitu> An_Ony_Moose: update-grub
<westinghouse> what time? pacific standard time?
<jrib> westinghouse: "when it is ready"
<theadmin> If it'd be out this channel would be dedicated to 10.10
<ubu_user> westinghouse, the exact time is not know, and won't be
<theadmin> westinghouse: GMT, I think
<westinghouse> fascinating
<dunas> 11:59 PM 10/29/10 PST
<Pici> ...
<lucitu> westinghouse: it's out though not officialy
<Pici> lucitu: No, its not.
<westinghouse> yeah i think its out
<lucitu> just get the rc iso and then zsynch later
<dunas> On a serious note the nightly is rock solid and I'm eagerly hoping the official update comes through clean tomorrow.
<cwillu_at_work> westinghouse, it's 10.04, not 10.4 (10.10 will be newer than 10.04, which is why the numbering matters :p)
<westinghouse> yeah solid as a  rock, but i ask myself why samba 3.5 isnt on the release
<lucitu> Pici: release iso are in testing
<westinghouse> cause it uses smb 2.0 that performs much better compared to smb 1
<Pici> lucitu: That doesn't mean that they're released.
<theadmin> I dunno, the RC is pretty stable
<lucitu> Pici: i said not officially
<Fishscene> Samba 3.5 may not have been included in this release for many reasons.. be it stability, doesn't feel quite ready, etc..
<lucitu> Pici: i bet u the release wud be timestamped 4/27
<EdgEy> Anyone else having problems with fglrx on 10.04?
<theadmin> They did include tha GRUB 2 on Karmic , alas I can't say it's ready even by now
<EdgEy> edgey@blackbox:~$ fglrxinfo
<EdgEy> Segmentation fault
<Fishscene> Karmic wasn't an LTS release.
<Fishscene> LTS (Long-Term Support) focuses on stability.
<theadmin> Fishscene: I know. What I'm saying is that Karmic (and therefore Lucid), includes something which is imho far not ready
<Pici> westinghouse: samba 3.5 isn't even in debian unstable, only experimental.  Thats not really something we would include on an LTS release.
<theadmin> Pici: oh... that's how it is. I see.
<Pici> theadmin: grub1 is deprecated.
<theadmin> Pici: At least it made sense where is what with first one
<cwillu_at_work> theadmin, that's because old grub can't boot ext4
<theadmin> cwillu_at_work: Don't lie to me. I used ext4 on jaunty, and that has GRUB 1
<cwillu_at_work> theadmin, until you have a kernel update that uses extents
<westinghouse> i use btrfs, because i'm mad
<cwillu_at_work> <3
<Pici> Right, grub1 doesn't support booting off of a ext4 drive that has extents enabled?
<EdgEy> noone else having problems with fglrx?
<westinghouse> the gorgs doesnt support the fraggles yes
<cwillu_at_work> theadmin, grub 1 can't boot every ext4 filesystem, which means it can't boot ext4.  It can only boot ext4 if that ext4 fs could be mounted as ext3
<EdgEy> i have no hardware accel at all now
<Pici> EdgEy: What video chipset are you using?
<westinghouse> tseng et4000
<EdgEy> Pici, HD4950
<lucitu> what is the insmod ext2 for in GRUB2?
<cwillu_at_work> lucitu, grub2 is module based, so that it can be extended with new filesystems and features
 * cwillu_at_work pokes at theadmin with a pointy stick :p
<Pici> EdgEy: Did this ever work for you in Lucid, or is this your first install?
<EdgEy> Pici, i have been using the default driver until now
<EdgEy> no problems but someone recommended I use fglrx for hardware accel on h.264
<owner> What time does the Lucid coming ?
<EdgEy> since I can't watch some high bitrate videos
<theadmin> ...GRAH WHY DOES NO ONE EVER READ THE TOPIC. owner: April 29th, exact time unknown
<ubu_user> owner, the time of release varies and isn't know before hand
<owner> thank you
<James_> Evening all
<bmunger> my kubuntu plymouth theme looks terrible, when will that be fixed?
<James_> Has anyone noticed these bugs, one being when first connecting to a wireless ap the mouse freezes? I had this in beta and rc. another one when a screensaver is enabled and you then activate the computer again it doesnt focus on the password box but if you type your password in anyway and hit return it lets you back to the desktop.
<Pici> EdgEy: I'm looking, but at first glance it appears that fglrx doesn't support the HD49xx chipset
<ubu_user> bmunger, are you using Nvidia Proprietary driver?  it defaults to 640x480
<bmunger> ubu_user: yes
<ubu_user> bmunger, it's possible to increase the resolution using framebuffer but probably isn't worth the effort
<bmunger> ubu_user: thats terrible that something so obviously wrong is going to be in a lts release
<ubu_user> bmunger, blame Nvidia for that one
<bmunger> ubu_user: im sure canonical could have worked around it
<ubu_user> bmunger, for most of Lucid's development nvidia-proprietary driver users only had text-plymouth, the fact we have GUI at all is wonderful
<jbwiv> guys, I'm trying to add a new gnome panel to one of my desktops (I use twinview). I can create it, but it's locked...can't be dragged. This is in Lucid Beta. Is there a setting in gconf I should be looking for?
<bmunger> ubu_user: but nvidia is the most popular gpu manufacturer, a lot of people are going to notice this
<ubu_user> bmunger, then complain to Nvidia to get KMS (< or similar) into their binary drivers
<ubu_user> bmunger, if you use Nouveau Plymouth looks great!
<Pici> EdgEy: Accoring to both this link: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Hardware#RADEON_HD and the PDF release notes that ATI releases with the fglrx driver, the 49xx chipset is not support :(
<EdgEy> Pici, gah it's actually the 4870 anyway
<bmunger> hmm
<EdgEy> thinking of another build I did
<EdgEy> the 4870 uses r700 chipset from what I can find and should be supported
<bmunger> ubu_user: well ok thanks for at least confirming the issue
<Pici> EdgEy: Oh. Then it should be supported...
<jbwiv> can anyone recommend a good lm-sensors output display UI for Lucid?
<jbwiv> guys, I'm trying to add a new gnome panel to one of my desktops (I use twinview). I can create it, but it's locked...can't be dragged. This is in Lucid Beta. Is there a setting in gconf I should be looking for?
<EdgEy> Pici, i mean, i think it's more than it just not being supported, I shouldn't get a segfault :/
<Vigo> jbwiv: I thought this was RC1 or better now.
<jbwiv> Vigo, yes, you're right
<jbwiv> I'm on the latest though
<jbwiv> apt-get upgrade shows no new packages
<Daijoubu> is ffmpeg for Lucid build with VDPAU?
<jbwiv> yet, I can't drag a panel
<Vigo> jbwiv: I did see a Lubuntu Beta 3 , apt-get upgrade and apt-get update?
<cwillu_at_work> jbwiv, alt-drag
<ubu_user> Daijoubu, VDPAU is only a playback option, not an encoding option
<jbwiv> cwillu_at_work, alt-drag does nothing for me
<cwillu_at_work> on the panel?  weird
<ubu_user> Daijoubu, VDPAU is also only for Nvidia cards
<Daijoubu> ubu_user, well here it says that mlt requires ffmpeg built with vdpau so that it can use vdpau for x.264 decoding http://www.mltframework.org/twiki/bin/view/MLT/
<amereservant> bug 571364
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 571364 in grub "Ubuntu 10.04 won't boot after upgrade from inside 9.10 - wrong drive configured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571364
<jbwiv> cwillu_at_work, yep, on the panel
<jbwiv> does nothing
<amereservant> cwillu_at_work: ^^
<Daijoubu> ubu_user, i'm just trying to figure out if it's enabled in lucid o-o
<cwillu_at_work> amereservant, \o/
<amereservant> Got it filed.  ;)
<cwillu_at_work> jbwiv, well, you can right-click and adjust it from properties, but you really should be able to alt-drag it around
<amereservant> Now they can find someone to blame, probably me.
<ubu_user> Daijoubu, ffmpeg in Lucid does NOT support the default audio (AAC) codec for MP4 files BTW - no idea what the ffmpeg+vdpau is talking about
<ROBOd_> hello everyone
<jbwiv> cwillu_at_work, changing the Orientation doesn't seem to work either
<ROBOd_> where can i read documentation about the new init.d/skeleton?
<jbwiv> it switches the orientation when the panel is (far left of screen), but doesn't move it properly
<Daijoubu> ubu_user, true o_o that's why i'm using the medibuntu one so i can edit my h.264 with aac videos without any problems :p
<ROBOd_> where can i see what i can put in the header of my scripts?
<jbwiv> in other words, it changes it from vertical to horizontal when I select bottom, but it doesn't *move* it to the bottom
<cwillu_at_work> jbwiv, hmm, something else is wrong then
<cwillu_at_work> I don't have a lucid machine in front of me to test with though :(
<jbwiv> cwillu_at_work, this was not a fresh install. I did upgrade, but I blew away the .gconf* directories before logging in so it should be clean
<ubu_user> Daijoubu, ffmpeg is in medibuntu?  as that is where the problem/issue lies
<jbwiv> can anyone else here running lucid see if you can create a new gnome panel and then drag it around?
<Daijoubu> ubu_user, you hate nvidia card users and people who want to accelerate their decoding with vdpau or something ?!
<ubu_user> jbwiv, can't confirm right now - but when i was running dual-monitors on Lucid I was certainly able to add panels and move them around
<cwillu_at_work> jbwiv, try making a new user
<jbwiv> cwillu_at_work, ok
<ubu_user> Daijoubu, not at all - i'm one of those users!
<cwillu_at_work> jbwiv, might be a permissions issue on one of the folders or some such
<jbwiv> be back in a minute
<cwillu_at_work> jbwiv, I gotta run, boss needs something :)
<ubu_user> Daijoubu, i have my mplayer setup to use vdpau
<Daijoubu> ubu_user, i'm trying to find out if it's possible to encode h.264 videos using vdpau as it will make my encoding not to lost 6h for a clip but 1h
<ubu_user> Daijoubu, sorry man, i was totally unaware the VDPAU could be used for encoding as well as decoding.  I have no idea, best of luck man.
<Daijoubu> ubu_user, i'm not use also o-o but under windows PowerDirector has an option to enable GPU acceleration exactly for x.264 encoding and i was wondering why this is not present in linux o-o
<Daijoubu> *sure
<C-S-B> has anyone got icedtea working in chromium? It worked in karmic
<yofel> C-S-B: it doesn't show in about:plugins?
<C-S-B> nope
<C-S-B> ive copied and symlinked from firefox as well
<C-S-B> no luck
<C-S-B> just reinstalling ubuntu-restricted-extras
<yofel> that won't help, the plugin is in icedtea6-plugin
<C-S-B> I know, its part of ubuntu-restricted-extras as well isnt it?
<mapu> Good afternoon- am trying to upgrade to 10.4 from 9.10 using 'do-release-upgrade -d' and keep getting WARNING: Failed to read mirror file and server overloaded
<yofel> u-r-e just pulls in icedtea6-plugin
<yofel> it doesn't provide any files by itself
<C-S-B> i know its not a proper pack, but im desperate
<yofel> mapu: tried a different mirror?
<C-S-B> any other ideas?
<yofel> C-S-B: let me first install icedtea here first, I'm using sun usually
<mapu> I tried 2- perhaps I need to try another- same mirror worked on my laptop
<C-S-B> ok
<mapu> (looking)
<jbuncher> Can anyone help me figure out how to change the keybindings in Okular?  I want to change the inverse search keybinding from "Shift + click" to "middle click"
<switchgirl> dacebook mozzilla fail....
<switchgirl> can't update status etc
<topyli> switchgirl, you're on ubuntu, you never have to go to the website! :)
<DShepherd> anyone know where the plymouth configuration files are kept?
<bricas> I've just upgraded from 9.10 -- does anyone have a how-to for moving my postgres 8.3 data to 8.4?
<switchgirl> gwibber doesnt work
<bjsnider> Daijoubu, it is not possible to use vdpau to encode. only to decode
<ubu_user> bjsnider, thanks :)
<yofel> jbuncher: I'm not sure what you mean, what does inverse search do?
<C-S-B> yofel, im just so confused, it worked before upgrade.
<Daijoubu> bjsnider, thank you o-o so if i want x.264 gpu accelerated encoding where can i turn to?
<bjsnider> Daijoubu, nowhere that i know of
<agronholm_> bricas, there's a tool specifically for that
<switchgirl> also the status update box isn't there
<agronholm_> bricas, pg_upgradecluster
<bjsnider> i only know that stephen warren answered this question in the nvforums awhile ago
<jbuncher> yofel, sorry, I should have provided more info.  When writing a latex document, you can make the dvi file (the file you view in okular) indexed so that you can "inverse search" and okular will then open up the text editor to the line that you clicked on for editing.
<mapu> yofel - I've tried 3 different mirrors now.
<bricas> agronholm_: ah-ha. i'll check that out. thank you!
<DShepherd> topic
<DShepherd> opps
<mapu> interestingly- I get: Unable to read mirror file
<mapu> and I also get the server overloaded error
<topyli> switchgirl, the service is probably crashing again, like it tends to. kill gwibber-service and start gwibber again :(
<jbuncher> switchgirl, what trouble are you having with gwibber?  It works for me using a tiwtter account.
<Antiga> I'm having an issue with my fan working properly. It seems like the kernal isn't recognizing my hardware for some reason. Running Sensors-detect/ gwncontrol doesn't fix the problem. Also /proc/acpi/fan has nothing in it. Asus W7Sg Laptop.
<mapu> I am able to install and update pakcages however
<yofel> C-S-B: ok, give me a few more minutes to investigate this, the sun plugin shows up, icedtea not
<isolat3dsh33p> hey guys, there's no ati catalyst control center for radeon in ubuntu 10.04?
<amereservant> Can a mini install be done from the full install disk?  It cannot detect my network hardware and I'm not sure how to solve that in the mini install.
<switchgirl> Signal "gwibber-service" not known.
<switchgirl> sara@sara-desktop:~$ sudo kill -l gwibber-service
<C-S-B> yofel, the sun plugin shows up in chromium?
<yofel> C-S-B: it does here
<C-S-B> yofel, well id be happy with that, but I had no luck.
<topyli> switchgirl, just 'killall gwibber-service' should do
<mickep> My creative usb speakers (model N400) works only randomly, say about 1/10 of the times I connect them. Filing a bug, what package should I point this to?
<EdgEy> Is there some sort of help channel for restricted drivers? I have been struggling with this fglrx problem for hours now
<ubu_user> C-S-B, this is how I got Sun Java working on 64 bit Chromium http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/java
<bricas> agronholm_: hrmm, it says my 8.3 cluster isn't running -- and running /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.3 start does nothing (doesn't even print anything!)
<agronholm_> strange...
<yofel> I don't get how chromium looks for plugins... I removed the sun plugin from the alternatives selection but it still finds the plugin .so directly...
<agronholm_> bricas, I've only used it once and I don't remember how it went back then
<agronholm_> I upgraded from 8.2 to 8.3 then
<BluesKaj> isolat3dsh33p, no there isn't afaik
<isolat3dsh33p>  BluesKaj, so how to edit settings for radeon?
<James_> BluesKaj, isolat3dsh33p - I have the catalyst control center?
<BluesKaj> isolat3dsh33p, dunno yet , I'm still looking as well.
<James_> Has anyone noticed these bugs, one being when first connecting to a wireless ap the mouse freezes? I had this in beta and rc. another one when a screensaver is enabled and you then activate the computer again it doesnt focus on the password box but if you type your password in anyway and hit return it lets you back to the desktop.
<ratcheer> yofel: I don't exactly understand it, either. Last week, I installed a Java upgrade, removed the link to old plugin, added link to new one. It still used the old one until I deleted the old Java version. Then, it used the new one with no further changes. Weird.
<bricas> agronholm_: dang. looks like 8.3 isn't even really installed...
<yofel> heh
<isolat3dsh33p> James_, I'm not sure what your hardware is, but radeon driver is installed with ubuntu 10.04. So you don't need to install propriety driver.
<BluesKaj> James_, i haven't tried to install the center since there appear to be no options for my onboard x200m in the forums
<James_> isolat3dsh33p, I used the proprietary driver
<ratcheer> yofel: That was with Firefox, but I imagine it is a similar thing.
<bricas> agronholm_: hrmm, maybe i can remove 8.4 and re-installed 8.3 somehow?
<agronholm_> 8.4 and 8.3 can be installed concurrently
<yofel> ratcheer: I know a bit about how firefox works, but now I'm confused as chromiums seems to work differently
<chaoslynx> has anyone an idea how to resolve this bug: http://www.mail-archive.com/desktop-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg412495.html?
<yofel> bug 562924
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562924 in fakeroot "fakeroot is not able to delete some files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562924
<ratcheer> yofel: Ok, I just thought your problem seemed very similar.
<isolat3dsh33p> James_, i'm using the built in driver for radeon. No ati catalyst :(
<BluesKaj> I was running a nvidia pci card but installed it in our media pc as another source for the tv
<bricas> agronholm_: "Package postgresql-8.3 has no available version, but exists in the database."
<James_> isolat3dsh33p, ahh
<chaoslynx> i am trying to create a package of vpnc with openssl enabled, for some reason fakeroot chokes (the bug report is not mine but I have the same problem)
<yofel> chaoslynx: maybe ask in #ubuntu-packaging, you'll find more testers there
<chaoslynx> yofel: k
<agronholm_> bricas, sorry, can't really help you there...
<agronholm_> I only have them concurrently installed on hardy
<James_> isolat3dsh33p, If i dont install the non free driver then my fans stay on all the time and kill my battery
<isolat3dsh33p> James_, wow, so far I haven't notice such behavior. O_O
<gorgonzola> hello peoples. got two bugs, and i want to know how to proceed...
<C-S-B> ubu_user, tried those instructions, no luck.
<gorgonzola> the first one is this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/554948
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554948 in kdebase-workspace "Display settings change defaults to keep, not revert" [High,Fix released]
<BluesKaj> !bug | gorgonzola
<ubottu> gorgonzola: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<gorgonzola> it says it was fixed, but i'm still seeing the incorrect behaviour. should i reopen that one, or open a new one?
<gorgonzola> BluesKaj; thanks, but my question is more bureacratic then technical... :)
<BluesKaj> gorgonzola, hehe gotcha :)
<gorgonzola> so... do i reopen that one?
<BluesKaj> bbl, late lunch
<ubu_user> C-S-B, don't know then, good luck.  Did you adapt them if you're using 32bit?
<C-S-B> ubu_user, Im 64bit
<C-S-B> ;)
<ubu_user> C-S-B, good luck then.
<Matterco> 	
<Matterco> I am installing 10.04 on an new Intel Mac Mini. The install has been taking over an hour. The last 45 minutes has been on the purple haze screen with the mouse cursor only. The cursor oscillates between a pointer and the spinning icon. Is this to be expected? Or is the installation hung?
<C-S-B> yofel, I have sun java working in chromium
<dunas> What's the best way to go about fixing the click-not-registering problem in Flash?
<amereservant> Anyone else having any issues with the full 64-bit install iso image?
<jrib> amereservant: rc worked for me
<amereservant> I get "Invalid or corrupt kernel image"
<jrib> amereservant: did you check the md5sum?
<isolat3dsh33p> amereservant, the LiveCD image?
<amereservant> hmmm.  nope.
<CT1> Hi. I have an nvidia card with 2 monitors connected as separate x displays.  nvidia say "hardware accelerated OpenGL cannot span the two X screens".  How does this work? 1st come 1st served? or disabled completely?
<amereservant> Yeah.
<amereservant> isolat3dsh33p, ^^
<amereservant> I was going to use the mini.iso, but it's missing my ethernet drivers.
<bricas> agronholm_: just d/l'ed debs from launchpad. worked okay. phew. :)
<amereservant> And I'm not finding anything on how to find them.
<isolat3dsh33p> amereservant, I have problem creating bootable USB flash for ubuntu 10.04 rc :(
<isolat3dsh33p> so i used alpha installer and do all the upgrades from there
<amereservant> isolat3dsh33p, I didn't have any trouble with that.... the CD is my issue.
<amereservant> I'll try again.
<CT1> or is there a way to see which screen is using hardware accelerated opengl?
<Dr-Ubuntu> want me to burn a cd for you?
<Dr-Ubuntu> you can come to holland to collect it
<amereservant> Hehe, sure thing.  Be right there.
<Dr-Ubuntu> :P
<isolat3dsh33p> amereservant, I was running out of CD, so I never really tried installing it in CD :D
<amereservant> Let me poop a few grand to travel there, find a baby-sitter, and I'll be right over.
<Matterco> How do you know if the installation is hung?
<Matterco> I have been on the purple haze screen for an hour.
<amereservant> isolat3dsh33p, Well it won't run from CD either.
<jrib> Matterco: it's hung...
<isolat3dsh33p> amereservant, but you manage to burn it?
<Dr-Ubuntu> when i tried upgrading ubuntu the first time to 10.4 my keyboard and mouse crashed during the install but it kept running but i couldnt answer the last question for grub and finish the upgrade and had to reinstall QQ
<amereservant> Yeah, I'll try dling another image and this time check the md5checksum
<amereservant> It could be bad.
<switchgirl> !dns
<switchgirl> !google-dns
<CT1> How can I see if hardware accelerated opengl is being used, and on which screen?
<switchgirl> !google-public-dns
<Dr-Ubuntu> i can see it in system - nvidia settings
<apparle> when is lucid coming out?
<gorgonzola> tomorrow?
<CT1> Dr-Ubuntu: Which part of nvidia settings? That frame buffer business?
<Dr-Ubuntu> yea seems to me its working then if you get that
<muzy> Is there a Release Time?
<muzy> like 12:00 GMT?
<muzy> or so
<tsimpson> no
<muzy> ?
<muzy> ohh no party :(
<yofel> !outyet
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<CT1> Dr-Ubuntu: I have X Screen 0 and X Screen 1 sections.  How can I see which one is using hardware acceleration (unless I've misunderstood "hardware accelerated OpenGL cannot span the two X screens" from nvidia site.
<jmworx> Anyone knows whether Lucid properly supports the Arrandale integrated GPU?
<vamadir> where ubunut lucid?\
<Fishscene> Just around the corner. But you might scare it away by asking =(
<tsimpson> it's not a place, it's a state of being
<frankie_> hello
<vamadir> what clock in ubuntu web page? grinvich?
<UTF> any of u guys experienced your laptop getting really hot when running lucid? Docky tends to disappear too without any errors - i have to run it once in a while for it to appear. Sometimes alt+tab doesn't work either...
<UTF> i still love lucid tho... lol
<UTF> amazing how far they come each time they launch a new release
<frankie_> why am i being told not to use ubuntu 10.04
<muzy> I use xubuntu :)
<helo> this is a LTS release, so they'll have plenty of time to fix all of the problems ;)
<Artemis3> Does anyone has gallery2 installed?
<vamadir> aAAAAAAAAAAAAA now i using lucid beta 2
<yofel> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<UTF> frankie_, no idea bro... but if you are about to install i would recommend u to wait untill tomorrow where the final release is ready :)
<melvin> Hello. i have a little weird problem after upgrading to 10.04. nm-applet doesn't communicate with gnome-keyring-daemon anymore. it works by creating a new profile. but i don't want to do this. what change on the profile is needed? ssh-add works
<frankie_> UTF like final final release? relatively safe to use?
<Pres-Gas> I have an nvidia quadro nvs 295 card that is not supported in nouveau at the moment, is there a way to have the 10.04 installer force the nv drivers or do I need to blacklist nouveau?
<UTF> frankie_, the stable release yes
<UTF> frankie_, the current release still has a few bugs left
<frankie_> UTF thank you, i will wait until tommrorow :o)
<DeadmanIncJS> hi
<frankie_> i played with it on live cd and loved most of it :)
<UTF> frankie_, no problem bro :)
<DeadmanIncJS> im very much looking forward to 10.04
<UTF> frankie_, yah i lub it too... felt the exact same way with the last release lol
<intangir> when lucid releases will we be able to upgrade to it from rc1 like normal?
<bjsnider> Pres-Gas, the nv driver won't support it either
<charlie-tca> !final | intangir
<ubottu> intangir: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Pres-Gas> bjsnider, I just installed 9.10 to test and it works
<UTF> any knows if they fixed the memory leak issue yet? i wonder if thats why my puter acts up at times
<DeadmanIncJS> i never have a problem w/my laptop
<bjsnider> Pres-Gas, are you sure it didn't pick vesa? i assume you want to use the blob, right?
<Fishscene> UTF: Up until a couple of days ago, my computer would lag a lot and access the HD a lot. But now it seems fine.
<UTF> Fishscene, cool thanks for the heads up bro :)
<melvin> Fishscene, my lap works this way  too
<Pres-Gas> bjsnider, The live cd of 10.04 works, but then the video dies after reboot to the fresh OS.  Display goes to low power mode after grub.
<Fishscene> Yea, that was the same with my 4-year-old laptop with 512MB of RAM. But the performance is now on-par with XP or better. :) I like showing off this laptop to coworkers and stuff.
<Pres-Gas> Very strange
<bjsnider> Pres-Gas, you don't have dual graphics chips do you?
<Pres-Gas> I did, bjsnider but then removed one of the cards...still the same.
<bjsnider> what was the other card?
<Pres-Gas> They both were the same
<bjsnider> you had two...
<bjsnider> that's pretty ridiculous
<bjsnider> i mean come on
<Pres-Gas> bjsnider, that is not helpful, is it?
<bjsnider> Pres-Gas, if you can get to a text prompt you can install the blob using jockey-text. try the kernel safe mode option in grub. you can see it if you press and hold shift right after the bios screen
<helo> ahhh... we are supposed to type apt-get update in a _console_... why did i never know this?
<coz_> helo,  not sure :)   yep  sudo apt-ge
<coz_> helo,   sudo apt-get update
<helo> i just kept typing it at the "host login: " and it would ask for a password?!
<shodan45> what time will 10.04 be released?
<shodan45> ubuntu.com just says 1 day
<yofel> undefined
<UTF> lol
<helo> shodan45: they just announced they would not release it for another week if another person in here asked that question :(
<shodan45> hah
<yofel> helo: wrong channel
<yofel> !outyet
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<helo> yofel: nothing on-topic to really discuss in here anyways :)
<helo> shoudln't it be +s? the topic really says it all
<kamara_36> Hi ! I can not copy the adress from nautilus  (like on previous versions). can someone helps me ?
<switchgirl> umm lil help?
<helo> not much of a party then i suppose heh
<switchgirl> what does "# Add domains which you want to force to an IP address here. # The example below send any host in doubleclick.net to a local # webserver. #address=/doubleclick.net/127.0.0.1" mean?
<yofel> helo: this channel exists until lucid is out, which isn't the case yet, after that the channel will be invide only until ~ uds-m
<yofel> switchgirl: related to what?
<switchgirl> yofel, $ sudo gedit /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<yofel> ah
<shodan45> and I assume when it's out, that includes the server version?
<yofel> shodan45: out means out for all versions
<shodan45> yofel: thanks
<bjsnider> switchgirl, it means you don't want to look for that domain on the web, but on your own network instead
<kamara_36> Ubuntu also use swap (1 gb ) . but i don't create a swap space on installation. conky and system monitors show that there is a swap space . (this problem was also on 9.1 on my computer)
<switchgirl> i want to block it / ban it entirly
<frankie_> why does ubuntu come with empathy instead of pidgin?
<bjsnider> switchgirl, you should use your router or opendns settings for that
<switchgirl> bjsnider, * DanaG (~DanaG@pcp057520pcs.wireless.calpoly.edu) has joined #ubuntu+1
<rizzuh> When's Lynx coming exactly?
<switchgirl> oops
<switchgirl> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/local-dns-cache-for-faster-browsing-on-ubuntu-machine.html
<charlie-tca> switchgirl: it means you will blanks or missing site instead of advertising or anything else from doubleclick.com
<switchgirl> THAT'S what i meant to post
<helo> doesn't local dns caching occur automatically?
<DanaG> dnsmasq... also good for blocking stupidity like this:
<bjsnider> switchgirl, if you uncomment that line, that domain will result in a blank page, since it's your localhost address
<DanaG> www11.charter.net/not_found
<invernizzi>  question: is the plymouth problem with nvidia proprietary drivers solved? Is there a clear set of steps to follow? Thanks
<DanaG> http://www11.charter.net/not_found
<bjsnider> invernizzi, what plymouth problem?
<DanaG> er, wait, that's not there anymore.
<yofel> DanaG: this looks so odd in chromium :D
<switchgirl> invernizzi, that where it wont work 100 miles around the area of Plymouth UK?
<Italian_Plumber1> ./topic
<invernizzi> bjsnider,  i can't get to the graphical plymouth, just the textual one
<DanaG> oh, they fixed it to spoof firefox.
<Wicked> if i install the rc tonight...when its officially released tomorrow i can just aptitude update and be on release?
<invernizzi> switchgirl: no, text only plymouth with nvidia drivers: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/how-to-get-plymouth-working-with-nvidia.html
<guntbert> Wicked: yes, but you probably won't notice any difference :)
<Wicked> right on
<Wicked> thanks :)
<frankie_> will it be possible to upgrade from lts to whatever comes afterwards?
<DanaG> bogus-nxdomain for-the-win.
<switchgirl> invernizzi, i was trying irony
<invernizzi> frankie_, yes, no problem
<arand> frankie_: of course
<yofel> DanaG: oh, yeah, in firefox I get the IE error, in chromium I get a safari error
<charlie-tca> frankie_: yes, you could upgrade to maverick in 6 months
<DanaG> I have text-only boot even with ati open-source drivers.
<frankie_> ok just making sure :)
<invernizzi> switchgirl, my irony sensor is off for the night :-)
<DanaG> I have a serial console, and thus plymouth thinks I couldn't POSSIBLY want a splash screen on the local graphical console.
<frankie_> who chooses the names for ubuntu
<coz_> frankie_,   mark shuttleworth
<switchgirl> if i change listen-address=127.0.0.1 to listen-address=8.8.8.8 would it cache google public dns ?
<|Quartz|> Hello. Is it possible to use virtualbox-ose on 10.04, because I can't get/make module vboxdrv ?
<guntbert> |Quartz|: did you install dkms?
<yofel> |Quartz|: do you have the kernel headers installed? the modules build fine here
<|Quartz|> yes and yes
<charlie-tca> |Quartz|: you can add it using Synaptic Package Manager, even.
<|Quartz|> Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<ckw> About what time might Lucid be released via Bittorrent?  I have a server available I would like to donate to the swarm
<|Quartz|> Please install the virtualbox-ose-dkms package and execute 'modprobe vboxdrv' as root.
<yofel> |Quartz|: installed virtualbox-ose-dkms?
<charlie-tca> ckw: there is no time set
<ckw> Ah, thanks
<|Quartz|> yes, installed
<Azoff> I have noticed that the 3d party driver for Nuvoton 677x (released by ASRock in my case) breaks due to the lirc_dev-2.6.33.patch as reported here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/570700
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 570700 in lirc "lirc-modules-source-0.8.6-0ubuntu4: lirc_dev-2.6.33.patch breaks lirc-nct677x-src" [Undecided,New]
<Azoff> any ideas?
<psyk3d> how many minutes for the release???
<Tekno> 9000
<psyk3d> oh man
<psyk3d> damnit
<coz_> :)
<coz_> psyk3d,   I was going to say 1440  but hey
<psyk3d> i broke my karmic a few days back
<psyk3d> working on win7
<psyk3d> eagerly wain to shift back
<gellmar> hi to everybody! If I update all packages every day, should it be necessary for me to perform a clean install?
<gellmar> in a release day
<kamara_36> can someone see as text the adress (i mean can you copy the adress of directory from nautilus ? ) ?
<|Quartz|> found "insmod /lib/modules/2.6.32-21-generic/updates/dkms/vboxdrv.ko"
<psyk3d> sudo update-manager -d should do the trick
<charlie-tca> !final > gellmar
<ubottu> gellmar, please see my private message
<psyk3d> @ gellmar :sudo update-manager -d should do the trick
<charlie-tca> psyk3d: no, it won't. If you are already on lucid, that will result in nothing happening
<bjsnider> |Quartz|, did the rubyripper issue get fixed or what?
<psyk3d> i meant if upgrading from 9.10
<|Quartz|> no
<gellmar> psyk3d: I do apt-get upgrade :)
<|Quartz|> yesterday I give you a method, but it doesn't work with some disk
<gellmar> but dunno if dist-upgrade will be smth different if I use 10.04 from alpha2
<|Quartz|> gave*
<|Quartz|> concerning the naming of the tracks. For the rest, the method is fine: the velocity of the whole processing is as fast as on 9.10
<gellmar> hmmm... tried dist-upgrade and it downloads 211mb while upgrade loads only 30mb
<gellmar> it really makes a difference
<charlie-tca> yup
<gellmar> BTW, does anybody know a way to get rid of debs installed in apt cache?
<coz_> gellmar,  try sudo apt-g
<null> is it in yet?
<gellmar> apt-get autoclean removes not many of them
<coz_> gellmar,  try sudo apt-get autoremove  or sudo apt-get autoclean
<maxb> autoclean is the one which deals with the cache, autoremove is something entirely different
<gellmar> coz_: I do sudo apt-get --purge autoremove && sudo apt-get --purge clean && sudo apt-get --purge autoclean
<maxb> Although, gellmar, your question is a bit confused, debs are not 'installed' in the cache
<gellmar> maxb: they are actually lying there
<gellmar> eating my hdd space
<Jake2|cfl> if already on lucid RC, I've seen so many recommendation of how-to-get-the-final, I don't know what's right
<gellmar> while I have inet connection
<maxb> gellmar: --purge is quite thoroughly irrelevant for clean and autoclean
<coz_> gellmar,  oh   well manually go in and delete them if you like
<charlie-tca> !final | Jake2|cfl
<ubottu> Jake2|cfl: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<maxb> gellmar: and running autoclean after clean is pointless too
<gellmar> coz_: when I delete them I start having issues with dpkg
<Jake2|cfl> about that--and again after release??
<charlie-tca> Jake2|cfl: you do not need to reinstall if you have been using lucid. It updates to final
<gellmar> that's why I am asking about the SAFER way
<coz_> gellmar,  ok  ...let me ask...why do you want to remove them?
<maxb> gellmar: What are you actually deleting? 'apt-get clean' will delete all the the cached debs
<gellmar> coz_: I have a 6.3Gb partition
<gellmar> and 3.3Gb is used by that debs
<coz_> gellmar,  oh  understood
<charlie-tca> Jake2|cfl: after release, use update-manager, or any other method of choice to stay up to date
<Jake2|cfl> charlie-tca: it updates to final using WHAT techniques--I have been told many approaches. will follow ubutu above.
<apparle> Guys suggest me group where i can get good help regarding programming... accessing various port of computer
<charlie-tca> Jake2|cfl:  If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<charlie-tca> <maxb> gellmar: and running autoclean after clean is pointless too
<gellmar> coz_: or I even thought of moving /var/apt to other partition making a symbolic link
<Jake2|cfl> charlie-tca: yeah, that's what ubotu just said too.
<coz_> gellmar,  I have not tried that but it soulds  plausible :)
<coz_> sounds
<gellmar> coz_: some users have their /var mounted on separate partiton
<markit> hi, I've a 1900x1080 monitor I tested and worked fine. Recently I plugged it again but kubuntu seems not to recognize it at full resolution anymore :( any tip? Is it possible to specify resolution without having to set the entire xorg.conf? what can have been broken?
<Gerrit> Is there a lucid-backports? I want to install kworldclock, found it in http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-backports/amd64/kworldclock but its not available at http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic-backports/amd64/kworldclock and I don't see any lucid-backports. How do I install this package?
<gellmar> Gerrit: download it manually and dpkg it :)
<maxb> Gerrit: There is no distribution newer than lucid yet, so by definition there can not be any backports to it yet
<Gerrit> markit: I had the exact same problem. I followed instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Gerrit> markit: oh, I misunderstand what 'backports' means then
<Gerrit> gellmar: will try
<gellmar> Gerrit: as far I use LXDE not gnome I am quite far from that python installers so bash one-liner is best for me now
<gellmar> so I can give u a cmd:
<gellmar> sudo dpkg -i /tmp/deb/deb
<markit> Gerrit: I mean, worked "out of the box", I returned the monitor, in those days I've updated kubuntu 10.04, now I've decided to acquire it (same model, even if not exact the same monitor I returned), and it does not get the full res
<gellmar> *deb.deb
<gellmar> not deb/deb :)
<Gerrit> gellmar: I'm actually on KDE but that's okay.
<Gerrit> markit: I had the same surprise yesterday. I didn't get my 1900x1080 to work out of the box, unfortunately.
<maxb> Gerrit: The reason you cannot find a newer kworldclock package is because it seems to have been dropped in the KDE 3 to 4 transition
<markit> Gerrit: so you also had this working, and was broken by an update? ati board?
<root> help me !
<Guest41052> nit: ureadahead-other main process (710) terminated with status 4
<maxb> That error is harmless. Ignore it.
<Guest41052> init: ureadahead-other main process (705) terminated with status 4
<Guest41052> init: ureadahead-other main process (710) terminated with status 4
<Guest41052> now fixed ?
<patdk-wk> no
<patdk-wk> but status 4 isn't an error
<Guest41052> ?
<patdk-wk> it's a notification
<patdk-wk> and the program that reports that to you shouldn't be
<Guest41052> patdk-wk,  ????
<myk_robinson> hey, for some reason Brasero wont burn anything. Any ideas of what to check? Worked fine in Karmic
<Guest41052> /dev/sdb1: Superblock last mount time is in the future.
<Guest41052>         (by less than a day, probably due to the hardware clock being incorrectly set)  FIXED.
<Guest41052> /dev/sdb1: clean, 322856/655776 files, 2565379/2622603 blocks
<Guest41052> ?
<Gerrit> markit: No. I bought a new computer and a new monitor at the same time.
<markit> Gerrit: I'm not able to make work that tips in that link, do you have some time to help me? i.e. S-video is "cannot find output S-video" and things like that
<Viliny> hello guys
<Viliny> im having some hardcore problems here
<Viliny> i installed the rc on my laptop and chose it to use the whole of my second HD (of 2 total in the asus g50vt laptop)
<Viliny> next boot it went straight to lucid lynx
<Viliny> no grub to choose with so i did a grub-install /dev/sda1
<Viliny> now my laptop won't get past bios last stage or something
<Gerrit> markit: It depends on your physical output
<Viliny> im baffled how this could have destroyed my laptop on this level
<Viliny> i managed to flash to same bios and then older bios version but the exact problem remains
<charlie-tca> Viliny: grub just did not update correctly, originally. The old OS is still there
<Viliny> anyone have the faintest clue what happened here?
<Gerrit> markit: for me, 'xrandr' showed one line DVI-0 connected 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm
<Viliny> charlie-tca: my laptop won't boot anthing now
<markit> ok, I tried with VGA-0 but I got
<markit> "X error of failed request: badmatch (invalid parameter attribute)"
<charlie-tca> Viliny: That is something wrong when you installed grub on top of grub. I don't know how to fix that. what was on the other drive is still there, though.
<Gerrit> markit: I did not get that error, I don't know
<Viliny> yes i know the hard drives are okay but my computer is effed up charlie-tca - it won't boot a usb-stick, it won't boot a cdrom or anything... wether my files are intact is trivial at this point
<charlie-tca> Viliny: tried power off completely and restarting?
<Viliny> charlie-tca: really?
<charlie-tca> yup
<Viliny> no i managed to flash my bios 2 times without powering off the computer
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<||arifaX> charlie-tca: also pull out the battery once
<doktoreas> does Ubuntu Lucid support GMA 500 video card?
<charlie-tca> Viliny: good luck then
<Viliny> battery was pulled out and everything is tried and tested - im just wondering if grub can really mess with the bios
<jbuncher> Can anyone help me figure out how to change the keybindings in Okular?  I want to change the inverse search keybinding from "Shift + click" to "middle click"
<coz_> jbuncher,  I am not too familair with kde and the locations of the keybinding however I know it is under system settings
<Paddy_NI> Hey where would I get the new ubuntu font?
<vish> why does is there no *all.deb for this kernel?  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32.11-lucid/
<vish> s/does//
<jbuncher> coz_ I can't seem to find this particular keybinding.
<demism> how can I regenerate my kde-menu? and how can I add applications to the daisy widget?
<dagny_ta1gart> hello folks, how is flash working for you in Lucid?
<Paddy_NI> dagny_ta1gart: mines makes sandwiches
<Paddy_NI> I am yet to get it to do the garden
<dagny_ta1gart> Paddy_NI: then it seems installing is a good idea!
<Paddy_NI> dagny_ta1gart: yes.. although it aint toilet trained yet :(
<melvin> Hello. i have a little weird problem after upgrading to 10.04. nm-applet doesn't communicate with gnome-keyring-daemon anymore. it works by creating a new profile. but i don't want to do this. what change on the profile is needed? ssh-add works
<Jake2|cfl> I did sudo apt-get update and dist-upgrade...scroll by said get openoffice.org-java-common (did) and a JVM.  What pkg for JVM?
<usman> how many hours left for the release of lucid lynx stable version
<jpds> usman: Who knows.
<patdk-wk> usman, 36+
<usman> patdk-wk, wow but the date is april 29 ain't it?
<patdk-wk> yes, but everytime someone asks, cause they well know it's the 29th
<patdk-wk> the devs have to stop working on it and answer the question of when
<patdk-wk> so it gets pushed back alittle more :)
<gsp2009> hello folks.. anyone know how to set up separate wallpapers on dual monitors (nvidia)
<usman> patdk-wk, sorry if the devs are disturben :)
<TecnoBrat> I seem to remember this exact same thing happen with karmic ....
<usman> *disturbed
<usman> Does lucid lynx officially support drivers for broadcom wlan mini card (in dell laptop), coz i have been using proprietory drivers up until now
<crdlb> gsp2009: afaik, you need to make one large wallpaper
<gsp2009> crdlb: so if I want both the be different, just GIMP together with the seam in the middle?
<amereservant> Can anyone help with Nvidia X server settings > Enable Xinerama?  I have dual-monitors with my primary on the right and the secondary on the left, which is configured as a Separate X screen and using Xinerama.  The problem is I cannot move my mouse pointer to the screen on the left.  Just downloaded and installed 10.04.
<gsp2009> amereservant: you enable TwinView?
<amereservant> gsp2009, No, I'm using Seperate X screen since I want it to extend the primary screen.
<amereservant> TwinView would defeat the purpose of dual monitors.
<amereservant> I don't need one for each eye.
<amereservant> Now I will state this....
<||arifaX> amereservant: a tipp. try to get your screen set on the command line with xrandr before trying the gui-tools. they mess up everything
<gsp2009> amereservant: ok then. Have fun with that.
<amereservant> It DID work fine before I re-located the second screen from "right-of-main" to "left-of-main".
<uspenok> lucid rc, last update, monitor offs on sturt up. Any tips ? (nomodest doesn't work)
<Jake2|cfl> what JVM pkg name should I get for lucid?
<coz_> gsp2009,  is this gnome or kde?
<amereservant> ||arifaX, I get the error RandR extension missing.
<gsp2009> coz_: gnome
<amereservant> I'll try the other driver since there's two for my Nvidia 8800GT
<coz_> gsp2009,  mm  unless you use separate xscreens and not twinview   then you will have to created a wallpaper in gimp by stitching two papers together
<gsp2009> coz_: ok thanks... my second monitor is extended with twinview.
<_Quartz_> Is there an implementation of RSA SecurID Token on Linux?
<coz_> gsp2009,  same here   and I generally just get widescreen papers so it stretches  but  hold I have a site for wallpapers that are already separated hold on
<amereservant> I've got both (version 173) and (version current)[Recommended], which the second one is what I'm currently using.
<gsp2009> coz_: I will just see if I can create an image. Ok cool. thanks.
<myk_robinson> I installed the RC a few days ago, and since then have been unable to burn audio cds. Any ideas?
<coz_> gsp2009,  you will find many here   http://www.mandolux.com/  just keep  hitting the "previous"  button above to see them
<||arifaX> how can I reload KDE menu without logging off?
<amereservant> I've battled with this issue for three versions now and hoped it'd finally be resolved in 10.04.....
<gsp2009> coz_: perfect.. thanks!
<apparle> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<apparle> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<gsp2009> coz_: so you just gimp a right and left together then span?
<coz_> gsp2009,  ah well I was thinking you take the left secitoin of one wallpper and the right seciton of another  and stitch them together   ...to do that you would have to create an empty  image i
<coz_> gsp2009,  in gimp  then copy and paste each side into that new image  and move them to touch in center
<gsp2009> coz_: :) nice
<coz_> gsp2009,  I have dont this in the past...its not difficult...just painstaking sometimes to get the images cemtered and aligned properly
<gsp2009> coz_: working on one now... 3840x1200
<coz_> gsp2009,  what I would is create on and save it but dont close out of gimp until you test it to see if in fact it is aligned properly
<amereservant> Here's my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file if someone is willing to take a look: http://pastebin.com/uytqwSX9
<M0DCM-Dave> Any news about the Poulsbo problem?
<bjsnider> M0DCM-Dave, what problem would that be?
<Gerrit> Hi. On a nearly fresh Ubuntu 10.04 I get a dependency error when trying to install vim-latexsuite: 'texlive-binaries depends on tex-common (>= 2.00); however: Package tex-common is not configured yet.'. Is this a bug or not?
<Spreadsheet_> You need to configure latex-common
<M0DCM-Dave> When will Canonical fix the Poulsbo/GMA500 for us Netbook users
<bjsnider> canonical doesn't write graphics drivers
<gsp2009> coz_: worked like a charm. I love having dual monitors. I have spanned the wallpaper across. Thanks for your help.
<M0DCM-Dave> But they implemented Xorg 1.7 that doesn't support the GMA500
<bp0> canonical doesnt write ...
<bp0> anything
<jpds> bp0: There's this thing called Launchpad.
<M0DCM-Dave> I understand that, but before they implemented Xorg 1.7 Poulsbo worked
<haytjes> hi
<perscitus> Does ggrub support 1440x900?
<Gerrit> Spreadsheet_: How?
<Spreadsheet_> dunno
<M0DCM-Dave> 10.04 runs as slow as a dog on the GM500 out of the box
<perscitus> M0DCM-Dave.-> What do you expect on a netbook
<M0DCM-Dave> well, UNR 10.04 is as slow
<bjsnider> M0DCM-Dave, you need to be addressing poulsbo questions to the intel corporation. it is their purview
<M0DCM-Dave> and I did
<bjsnider> what did they say?
<M0DCM-Dave> they told me to go to my Distro
<gsp2009> perscitus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=670508&postcount=2
<bjsnider> interesting, interesting...
<perscitus> gsp2009.->  grub2
<M0DCM-Dave> I thought you'd find it as interesting as I did
<haytjes> How is the policy of RC in ubuntu? Is it like in FF? Like the last RC becomes the new version. So everything in the RC is like the real release. Only thing that stops it from being THE release is maybe a bug that should get fixed?
<haytjes> Or does the RC contain some clear indications it is an RC
<haytjes> like artwork or so
<M0DCM-Dave> Can you see my frustration?
<gsp2009> perscitus: right. http://harrison3001.blogspot.com/2009/09/grub-2-graphical-boot-tips-to-set.html
<M0DCM-Dave> and other Netbook users
<crdlb> haytjes: well, that is the definition of a release candidate :)
<crdlb> haytjes: afaik, there is no artwork or lsb_release difference, but there have been updates since the RC
<gsp2009> perscitus: GRUB_GFXMODE=1440x900x32 maybe?
<bjsnider> M0DCM-Dave, you might have to use an old distro, or, gasp..use an operating system made by microsoft
<perscitus> gsp2009.->  vbeinfo doesnt show it
<M0DCM-Dave> and the thousands of other GM500 netbook users?
<haytjes> crdlb: ah ty. Could be ubuntu thought different about RC. Glad they don't :D
<coldfire> does anyone know when exactly will 10.4 get released 12 am EST tonight?
<M0DCM-Dave> the bugs have been reported, but nothing as been done
<bjsnider> M0DCM-Dave, they're in the same boat. does vesa not even work?
<M0DCM-Dave> thats terrible
<M0DCM-Dave> no compiz or anything
<Trewas> M0DCM-Dave: nothing can be done, because intel does not want to fix the poulsbo driver or even release the specs
<intangir> i setup a nfs share to share m yhome directory to another machine, i managed to mount the share on the other machine, but my Private directory isnt mounted on the client side, (but it is on the server side)
<charlie-tca> coldfire: there is no definite time on any release
<M0DCM-Dave> yet Mandriva have it working out of the box in the latest RC
<dougb> i don't know if anyone else is having this problem, but i'm having a problem that might be hard to duplicate...
<bjsnider> M0DCM-Dave, how did they manage that?
<coldfire> charie-tca: ok thanks
<M0DCM-Dave> they are using Xorg 1.6.3
<M0DCM-Dave> and not 1.7
<bjsnider> i figured
<lucas-arg1> will we have more updates until final release?
<M0DCM-Dave> I'll never go back to Billy "Bob" Gates cronies, so I'll stick with 9.10 till April next year and then throw my 30yrs of computer experience and the netbook in the bin
<amereservant> How can I see what is in my gdm log files before sending them with a bug report?
<M0DCM-Dave> how about Backporting the Poulsbo drivers that are currently being used to 10.04?
<_buck> what's the time for the big event?
<crdlb> M0DCM-Dave: you mean the poulsbo driver in 9.10?
<M0DCM-Dave> yeah
<M0DCM-Dave> would it be possible?
<bjsnider> no
<crdlb> M0DCM-Dave: first of all, that's not what backport means, and second, it doesn't support lucid's X server
<bjsnider> it is not compatible with the new kernels
<M0DCM-Dave> you mean the latest Xorg?
<jorge> does anyone here know how to change the ubuntu icon next to applications into the old gnome foot? on the new ubuntu lucid?
<NinoScript> What will happen with this channel tomorrow?
<crdlb> hmm, it looks like mandriva actually has poulsbo working on xserver 1.7
<crdlb> NinoScript: it will be closed for a while
<M0DCM-Dave> if Mandriva have Xserver 1.7 on Poulsbo working, why haven't Canonical?
<NinoScript> crdlb, and #ubuntu+2 will move here?
<crdlb> NinoScript: #ubuntu+2?
<NinoScript> crdlb, I've always wondered what happens there, it is an "invite-only" channel :P
<crdlb> nothing at all :)
<Alcor> How do you get to ubuntu-offtopic from here
<Alcor> ?
<dougb> while playing super tux kart or extreme tux racer, the volume controls begin to act erratic
<NinoScript> Alcor, you write /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> Alcor: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<NinoScript> Alcor, or in most irc clients, just click here: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Alcor> when i do that it takes me to #ubuntu=regged
<Alcor> ubuntu-regged
<Alcor> sry ubuntu-unregged
<Alcor> i cant type either
<crdlb> !register | Alcor
<noah_>  hey, I'm using ubuntu 10.04 RC, and I don't have the nice plymouth bootloader when I start up, but I do when I turn it off. Anyone else having this problem?
<ubottu> Alcor: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<bjsnider> crdlb, what kernel is mandriva using?
<Alcor> I take it you dont have to be registered here?
<crdlb> bjsnider: I have no idea
<apparle> what is the shorcut for tabbing in KDE4
<Alcor> er thx for all the info
<crdlb> Alcor: correct; #ubuntu-offtopic has set +r
<Alcor> that makes sense
<noah_> apparle: I think it's alt-tab, but it depends on what effect you're using.
<apparle> noah_: no I am talking about the tabbing feature in which you can tab different application windows like okular and firefox
<StrangeCharm> when is 10.4 coming out; it's almost 10.5?
<Spreadsheet_> Every time you ask, the release date is pushed back 1 hour
<charlie-tca> StrangeCharm: so they have two days yet, right?
<jrib> StrangeCharm: it's 10.04, not 10.4 :)
<uspenok> monitor offs on start up, nomodesr doesn't work, nvidia 9600gt, tips ?
<StrangeCharm> jrib, there are only 12 months, so i don't think that there'll be much confusion?
<StrangeCharm> charlie-tca, right, that's what worries me
<jrib> StrangeCharm: well you want 10.10 to be a version higher than 10.04
<jrib> StrangeCharm: it's scheduled for release on the 29th...
<switchgirl> gwibber doesn't work http://paste.ubuntu.com/424244/
<BUGabundo> switchgirl: WFM :)
<BUGabundo> switchgirl:  $ pkill gwibber
<BUGabundo> gwibber-service -o -d
<brianherman> ONE MORE DAY
<BUGabundo> and on a new tab gwibber --debug
<brianherman> i am so excited
<brianherman> its like xmas
<StrangeCharm> jrib, i appreciate your point, but, in this context, i think that it's not a huge problem. so 9am tomorrow, then i should worry?
<jrib> StrangeCharm: at midnight tomorrow in the last place it is midnight in the world you should worry I guess
<brianherman> anybody want to help write a booklet in the ubuntu-doc team?
<switchgirl> ** Message: secret service operation failed: The name org.freedesktop.secrets was not provided by any .service files Traceback (most recent call last):  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/gwibber/accounts.py", line 184, in on_edit_account_save   self.get_account_data()
<brianherman> will 10.04 have xen support again?
<switchgirl> this was AFTER i killed and restarted it
<switchgirl> brianherman, yes if you make it
<switchgirl> :P
<brianherman> oh
<brianherman> well
<brianherman> if you become my gf
<brianherman> ill make it
<brianherman> :p
<brianherman> well your probably a guy anyway
<brianherman> so
<jpds> brianherman: Probably not.
<brianherman> you can be my guy friend
<switchgirl> ever heard of a LEABIAN?
<brianherman> leabian is that a country?
<brianherman> oh
<brianherman> lesbian
<brianherman> schweet lesbians throw great parties
<switchgirl> *spelling fail
<brianherman> ya lesbians are awesome they have the best parties
<brianherman> They bring all their friends and trade naughty things and kiss each other
<brianherman> and free beer
<BUGabundo> guys, behave
<BUGabundo> this is a family channel
<brianherman> oops
<BUGabundo> switchgirl: humm can you pastebin it please
<brianherman> we should goto ubuntu-offtopic
<brianherman> sorry bugabundo
<brianherman> M U_U M
<Spreadsheet_> Even in offtopic, it's o4o
<switchgirl> gwibber doesn't work http://paste.ubuntu.com/424244/
<Spreadsheet_> There's no where for this kind of talk! >:)
<zubuntz> chatroulette.com?
<BUGabundo> switchgirl: apt-cache policy gwibber
<BUGabundo> zubuntz: come one!!!
<brianherman> Do you like switches switch girl?
<BUGabundo> do we really need to start kicking ppl ?
<brianherman> oops
<brianherman> sorry
<BUGabundo> !OT | brianherman
<zubuntz> Successful troll is successful.
<ubottu> brianherman: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<switchgirl> gwibber:  Installed: 2.30.0.1-0ubuntu1  Candidate: 2.30.0.1-0ubuntu1  Version table: *** 2.30.0.1-0ubuntu1 0        500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main Packages        100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<BUGabundo> consider your selfs warned, ok ?
<brianherman> Uh I got a question about 10.04 what is the status of kvm?
<BUGabundo> switchgirl: install and make use of pastebinit
<brianherman> Is it like super easy now to use kvm?
<BUGabundo> switchgirl: I need the pastebin of gwibber-services -d -o
<switchgirl> :~$ gwibber-service -o -d Found gwibber-service already running, exiting
<BUGabundo> switchgirl: pkill it
<brianherman> What is gwibber?
<brianherman> !gwibber
<maco> brianherman: twitter/identica/facebook/flickr/etc client
<maco> i think its how the me menu works
<BUGabundo> ...statusnet
<maco> BUGabundo: thats in "etc"
<brianherman> oh cool
<switchgirl> BUGabundo, :)
<_pHI_> is it out? is it out? ;)
<Spreadsheet_> No
<BUGabundo> _pHI_: stop trolling
<_pHI_> BUGabundo: whatever
<rww> _pHI_: #ubuntu-release-party :)
<h4f> how do I move my current /boot folder to my new /boot partition ?
<drbobb> what's the difference between debootstrap and cdebootstrap?
<Guest53826> Once it comes, I'm going to fix this mess of a installation I have :/
<Guest53826> Hurry the heck up!
<_pHI_> i just wish they had trim support in the kernel for us SSD users
<BUGabundo> _pHI_: it won't
<_pHI_> BUGabundo: i find that sad
<BUGabundo> nobody cared enough to file an wishbug
<rww> drbobb: cdebootstrap is written in C, I think the other one is shellscripts or something
<Oxymoron> Uhm, is all Ubuntu servers down? :D I cant get anything to work on my desktop anymore, not even Kopete :P
<_pHI_> BUGabundo: maybe because it's such an obviously needed feature
<BUGabundo> its not in .32
<rww> it's really not obvious
<BUGabundo> so its not included by default
<drbobb> rww: but functionally, they're equivalent?
<rww> drbobb: looks like it
<_pHI_> BUGabundo: they do have some .33 backports in there (DRM)
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> nobody cared enough to file an wishbug
<_pHI_> morons
<BUGabundo> !coc | _pHI_
<ubottu> _pHI_: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<_pHI_> BUGabundo: thanks
<rww> If you don't ask, you don't get, and it makes no sense to complain that you don't get. The developers are not all-knowing, cannot anticipate every user need.
<bjsnider> well, i am
<_pHI_> rww: where do i file a request for a .33 trim backport? i'll do it right now
<drbobb> oh, there's also a multistrap - seems even better
<rww> _pHI_: it's purely a kernel thing, right?
<_pHI_> rww: yes
<rww> _pHI_: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug?no-redirect
<rww> Alright, I gtg. I'm sure the other people in here can help with that better than me anyway :)
<BUGabundo> _pHI_: $ ubuntu-bug linux
<_pHI_> just submitted one
<_pHI_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/571476
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 571476 in linux "Trim support missing from Ubuntu's 10.04 kernel" [Undecided,New]
<JetPackTuxedo> Was hibernate removed from 10.04?
<BUGabundo> JetPackTuxedo: no
<BUGabundo> wfm
<JetPackTuxedo> BUGabundo, It isn't in my menu with suspend, restart, shutdown, and logoff
<BUGabundo> I have it
<BUGabundo> what GPU and drivers?
<JetPackTuxedo> Nvidia
<JetPackTuxedo> and the newest ones
<BUGabundo> driver?
<BUGabundo> blob? or NV
<JetPackTuxedo> NV
<JetPackTuxedo> I can have the number in a minute
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: can you help him ?
<pcrov> JetPackTuxedo: is your swap partition as least as big as your ram?
<BUGabundo> oh rigt
<BUGabundo> forgot that
<JetPackTuxedo> FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<JetPackTuxedo> I forgot to set up swapspace
<JetPackTuxedo> that explains it
<JetPackTuxedo> haha
<BUGabundo> eheh
<JetPackTuxedo> thanks guys
<BUGabundo> good luck
<bjsnider> nv is just a temporary solution until you install the blob
<JetPackTuxedo> huh?
<bjsnider> nv is just a temporary solution until you install the blob
<bjsnider> do not use nv as your nvidia driver
<JetPackTuxedo> what's wrong with the nvidia drivers?
<bjsnider> use nouveau or the bob
<bjsnider> blob
<KB1JWQ> blob.
<JetPackTuxedo> nouveau doesn't have 3D acceleration
<JetPackTuxedo> unless they added it since I tried it
<bjsnider> neither does nv
<BUGabundo> JetPackTuxedo: there's an experimental version of nouveau with 3D support
<JetPackTuxedo> Ohhh
<BUGabundo> in the xedgers PPA
<JetPackTuxedo> huh
<JetPackTuxedo> I'll check it out
<BUGabundo> *experimental*
<JetPackTuxedo> you guys rock ^.^
<JetPackTuxedo> BUGabundo, even experimental is better. NVidia is slow. Nouveau ran great when I had it, but I couldn't run compiz, so I left it.
<BUGabundo> nvidia blob is fast here
<BUGabundo> faster then nouveau
<bjorn> is kde trying to drive users away?  i tried to install lucid, but kmail is completely non-functional, with some akonadi issue
<brianherman> how to i update the time in ubuntu from the command line in 10.04 i am getting errors with time
<MJEvans> I have a sort of odd question.   I'll be attending a Lanch Party for Ubuntu Lucid Thrs night.  I want to download anything I can early so that I just need to grab a little bit to have a complete CD image.  Will there be a jigdo download for the final image that I can use an RC image for?
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, BUGabundo crimsun h00k IdleOne rww yofel (everyone I forgot to mention) - before this channel closes, I just wanted to say "Thank you all" for sharing your knowledge and experience with Ubuntu over the past few months in this channel.  I have learned a great deal from #ubuntu+1 over this time, and have enjoyed becoming more involved with the Ubuntu community.  Prior to Lucid I didn't even have a LaunchPad account.  Thank you all!
<MJEvans> ZykoticK9: it doesn't close though.  It'll stick around for Ubuntu MM whatever that is.
<yofel> it closes for a few weeks (until uds usually)
<yofel> ZykoticK9: thanks, and thanks for all the time you spent here too, hope to see you again :)
<BUGabundo> we all too ZykoticK9
<BUGabundo> NOW STOP THE SPAM :)
<yofel> ^^
<BUGabundo> yofel: no. until toolchain
<BUGabundo> you would cut my wrists if it was until UDS
<yofel> well, I only followed the pre-alpha discussion since lucid, and I remember the channel opening somewhere around uds-l so I might be wrong
<BUGabundo> ORLY?
<BUGabundo> I've been doing +1 from start for a few cycles
<BUGabundo> maybe 7.10
<BUGabundo> 7.04 I was in alpha2
<BUGabundo> 6.10 beta
<westinghouse> it takes a lot of time to update
<yofel> me too, but for intrepid I was here since beta, jaunty alpha3, karmic alpha1, and lucid pre-alpha, but 6 months are a long time so my memory might fail me
<h00k> ZykoticK9: I'm all teary-eyed
<h00k> :3
 * BUGabundo tries to match codenames to versions
<yofel> they're correctly sorted :P
<BUGabundo> yofel: for lucid I was here since day two... november 2th
<BUGabundo> karmic come out on the 29th
<westinghouse> a petaflop of files
<Ken8521_> 6.06=dapper, 6.10=edgy, 7.04=feisty, 7.10=gutsy,8.04=hardy,8.10-intrepid,9.04=jaunty,9.10=karmic,10.04=lucid
<yofel> really? I got redirected to #ubuntu until uds, maybe you're on the invite list? (ubuntu member only maybe?)
<bjsnider> Ken8521_, what about breezy and warty?
<westinghouse> what follows after zoophilic zebra?
<Ken8521_> bjsnider, those don't count.. ubuntu sucked back then
<Ken8521_> lol
<westinghouse> aarkward aard?
<yofel> arctic ara
<Ken8521_> what makes you think it will be zoophilic zebra?
<yofel> wait, that doesn't exist...
#ubuntu+1 2010-04-29
<Ken8521_> arctic ape
<yofel> ^^
<MJEvans> I know there's a list of proper names... Arctic Ape I could buy as being a valid combination from that list.
<MJEvans> Zebra may be on the list too, but not the other word.  Maybe Zainy (sp) or something...
<bjsnider> there are no apes in the arctic
<MJEvans> So what
<Ken8521_> i don't think they plan the names very far in advance
<MJEvans> Welly ship one up on a boat
<virtuald> unless you count humans as apes
<Ken8521_> they've not come up w/ a name for 11.04 yet
<MJEvans> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<Spreadsheet_> So it would be n
<Spreadsheet_> Nauseous Narwhal anyone?
<MJEvans> Zany Zebra
<MJEvans> Zen Zebu
<bjsnider> i hope they name a release after steve monkey boy ballmer
<MJEvans> Zesty Zebrafish
<MJEvans> It's not monkey
<MJEvans> Mavrick Meerkat according to the page
<Ken8521_> it's maverick meerkat
<MJEvans> So...
<virtuald> bjsnider: would that be the crazy chimp release?
<MJEvans> freenode/#ubuntu+1(+Ccfntz #ubuntu-unregged) << Does this mean I can stay in here?
<Ken8521_> virtuald, lol
<Ken8521_> that's a ways off
<virtuald> 8]
<Ken8521_> for N, im going to propse Nifty Newt
<bjsnider> virtuald, yeah they could use ballmer's picture for it
<virtuald> hehe
<h4writer> wow, 10.04 is realy nice :D
 * virtuald plays developers.wav
<Ken8521_> Nefarious Nightingale
<MJEvans> Ken8521_: that sounds like some kind of Spy's codename
<MJEvans> (In other words, awesome)
<Ken8521_> MJEvans, lol, which one?
<h4writer> one huge thing: restarting and shutting down doesn't work ?!
<MJEvans> < Ken8521_> Nefarious Nightingale < MJEvans> Ken8521_: that sounds like some kind of Spy's codename (In other words, awesome)
<LinuxGuy2009> h4writer: Are you asking or stating?
<Ken8521_> h4writer, there's been some folks w/ issues on that...
<h4writer> LinuxGuy2009, stating
<h4writer> it doesn't work here
<Ken8521_> MJEvans, i kinda like Nifty Newt
<LinuxGuy2009> h4writer: Im sure by the time 10.04.1 comes out it will run like a raped ape. ;)
<MJEvans> h4writer: What sort of install profile do you have?  Any new/(or really old)/odd hardware?  Any unusual partition layouts or network mounts?
<h4writer> MJEvans, I'm using a Aspire 5920G. Nothing that special. I have dual boot with windows, so linux is on second partition sda5 or something
<Guest5117> does anyone know how to install enlightenment in Lucid?
<h4writer> but I'll try updating first, maybe there is already a fix :D
<ZykoticK9> Guest5117, "sudo apt-get install e16" perhaps?  or are you looking for e17? -- haven't used enlightenment myself in years, and never on Ubuntu
<Guest5117> ZykoticK9, couldnt find package
<yofel> !info e16
<ubottu> e16 (source: e16): the Enlightenment Window Manager DR16. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-3.1 (lucid), package size 391 kB, installed size 892 kB
<MJEvans> h4writer: I too have an Acer Aspire laptop running it.  My issue relates to having multiple _crypt partitions that I need unlocked in the initrd/initramfs, including swap...
<yofel> e17 is only available in debian sid as version 0.16.999.063-1
<westinghouse> i disabled swarp
<snowveil> anyone know how poulsbo support (if any) is in 10.04?
<bjsnider> snowveil, no support except vesa
<Guest5117> yofel, what does that mean?
<yofel> Guest5117: not  available in lucid
<yofel> Guest5117: (e17) e16 is there
<Ken8521_> MJEvans, i've got an acer aspire, and things are working great here
<snowveil> shame :-/
<chadi> guys, upgrade or clean install of lucid?
<chadi> i have /home on a separate partition
<Ken8521_> chadi, whichever you want... we've all heard "Upgrades gone Wrong" stories... so just do whatever you want
<crimsun> chadi: clean tends to have fewer residual issues for fairly obvious reasons ;-)
<chadi> okay
<chadi> i'll go clean
<chadi> but I have a question though
<chadi> how to I tell the installer to use my old /home ? I've never done that before; is it straightforward?
<Ken8521_> never done that either
<Hillshum> chadi: Do you have room for a new as well as the old?
<Ken8521_> i guess you could copy/paste the old one, over the new one
<chadi> Hillshum, not really, I allocated all the space
<yofel> pretty much, you need to use manual partitioning, and set it to use the old home as /home and tell it not to format it
<jorge> anyone here have any idea why my sound would work on everything EXCEPT for all of my linux games???
<jorge> all videos, all youtube, all music, everything, just not games
<chadi> yea, i hope it works, i'm gonna backup home anyway
<crimsun> jorge: which specific games, i.e., which audio library is used?
<jorge> for instance abuse has no sound whatsoever
<jorge> nor airstrike
<jorge> atomic tanks, bugsquish
<crimsun> so, libsdl-based?
<jorge> youre probably right, i am new to linux and ubuntu
<crimsun> which of libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio, libsdl1.2debian-alsa, or libsdl1.2debian-all do you have installed?
<jorge> how can i check?
<jorge> i am running a term now
<crimsun> dpkg -l libsdl1.2debian\*|grep ^ii
<jorge> ii  libsdl1.2debian                      1.2.14-4ubuntu1                                 Simple DirectMedia Layer
<jorge> ii  libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio           1.2.14-4ubuntu1                                 Simple DirectMedia Layer (with X11 and Pulse
<overmacht> @release
<crimsun> jorge: ok, can you get a verbose log, then? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio/Log
<jorge> ok
<Hillshum> chadi: I have room for two installs, so I can try a beta or something but go back if it breaks
<jorge> ok i have tthe log crimsun
<chadi> Hillshum: sorry, saw your message after d/cing :P so do you use the same /home for both then?
<Hillshum> yup
<jorge> want me to email it to you or?
<Hillshum> jorge: paste.ubuntu.com
<jorge> ok
<jorge> crimsun:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/424293/
<box> gvfs or something appears to be broken on my ubuntu, upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04. whenever i try to open an sftp:// or ftp:// location, anything other than a regular folder, i get "The specified location is not supported". And the only type in Connect to server... is "Custom Location". looks like i don't have protocol support? Worked before upgrade.
<jorge> crimsun: that was attempting to play abuse
<Random832> has anyone else had problems with screen flashing after resuming suspend on an i915?
<lucas-arg> how do i change plymouth theme?
<FGTrooper> I loss the name of the chat of lucid party, can someone give me please ?!?
<Ken8521_> !party > FGTrooper
<ubottu> FGTrooper, please see my private message
<arand> FGTrooper: #ubuntu-release-party ?
<FGTrooper> Thank ! ^_^
<LinuxGuy2009> Oh boy, a party!
<Ken8521_> lol
<crimsun> jorge: can your pastebin your /proc/cpuinfo, please?
<jorge> ok
<Random832> is there a way to like, kill RANDR dead? i'm convinced resolution switching is the cause of these screen flashing problems
<Random832> i never switch resolutions so if i could just disable it entirely
<crimsun> randr is an extension; I'm unsure why you would want to "kill" it.
<jorge> crimsun: how do i gett hat again?
<crimsun> jorge: cat /proc/cpuinfo |pastebinit
<jorge> ok
<jorge> thank you.
<jorge> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/424299/
<pcrov> speaking of resolution - how can i change my virtual console resolution now with grub 2?
<samsonite> hey all
<samsonite> i have the age old question... fresh install of 10.4 or upgrade?
<dagny_ta1gart> samsonite: if you have /home on a seperate partition I say fresh install
<crimsun> jorge: are you able to switch back to the desktop while abuse is running? If so, please first install pavucontrol, then start abuse, then switch back to the desktop, then see which device is being used for output.
<samsonite> dagny_ta1gart yeah unfortunatly i didnt pretition that way
<Hardwire03> hi
<samsonite> partition*
<samsonite> dagny_ta1gart is it possible to partition the disk and move the mount point?
<Hardwire03> can someone help me
<dagny_ta1gart> samsonite: i think if you repartition the disk you will lose data.  you may be able to resize a partition
<Hardwire03> Anyone know if Ubuntu 9.10 or 10.4 support ( Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio VARPAK 7.1 Channels 24-bit 96KHz PCI Express x1 Interface Sound Card )
<samsonite> dagny_ta1gart yeah im thinking resize, add a partition, copy /home there, and then reinstall and use the new partition as the mount point
<samsonite> for /home
<jbuncher> This may be nit-picking, but please, it's 10.04, not 10.4
<Pici> 10-4 good buddy
<crimsun> Hardwire03: not well. The driver is very crude currently because of lack of Free specs.
<jorge> crimsun switch back to the desktop? you mean minimise abuse?
<crimsun> jorge: sure
<felon> seriously tho
<jorge> yes i can do that
<felon> when is 10.04 supose to come out
<crimsun> Hardwire03: also, please don't send me private queries; it tends to end up in my killfile.
<Pici> !isitout > jorge
<ubottu> jorge, please see my private message
<bjsnider> more sound cards should be pci-x1. at least creative did that right
<felon> in witch time zone does it release at
<Pici> !isitout
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Pici> felon: all time-zones, at once.
<jorge> ok i will install pavucontrol
<jorge> pavucontrol is already the newest version.
<jorge> so what do i need to do?
<jorge> wow
<samsonite> ugh i want to upgrade tomorrow but i dont want to deal with re-setting up everything
<jorge> i just tried to run pavucontrol and got this error
<jorge> connection failed: connection refused
<Volkodav> yofel: I got a reply from Kingston on TRIM and why we did not see zeroes on that test
<yofel> oh?
<fabiobik> hello
<fabiobik> ive upate to 10.04
<fabiobik> and now its not working
<arand> fabiobik: Define "not working"
<Volkodav> he said that the controller does not erase blocks right away - they utilize their garbage collector and then at some point TRIM is triggered
<crimsun> jorge: remember to remove ~/.pulse/client.conf
<fabiobik> not appears the login screen
<crimsun> jorge: it looks like you forgot to undo the changes ;-)
<fabiobik> the pc continue rebooting
<samsonite> fabiobik use the live cd to recover your data
<fabiobik> how?
<samsonite> boot from the disk, then backup your data
<felon> Pici : ok then what time
<samsonite> then you can safely reinstall
<felon> midnight ?
<Pici> felon: When its done
<fabiobik> the version installed after de upgrade is 9.10
<samsonite> ??
<bjsnider> Volkodav, you running ubuntu off an ssd?
<fabiobik> the version installed before de upgrade is 9.10
<fabiobik> :D
<Volkodav> yes
<yofel> Volkodav: ah, that sould make a bit more sense indeed
<fabiobik> so burn live cd and i have the option to recover?
<arand> fabiobik: Do you get to the grub bootmenu?
<bjsnider> Volkodav, does it have 4k sectors?
<fabiobik> arand yes
<jorge> ok i deleted it
<Volkodav> bjsnider: you can allign it as you wish
<crimsun> jorge: if it turns out that libsdl-based games are playing to the wrong device or the volume is set to zero, you can change that in pavucontrol. Also, try export PULSE_NO_SIMD=1 in your ~/.bashrc, logout and login.
<mikelifeguard> Will Lucid still have the min/max/exit buttons at the left?
<felon> its done already
<crimsun> jorge: I need to catch a train
<felon> you just dont know it
<fabiobik> arand yes the boot menu appears
<arand> fabiobik: And if you select "recovery mode" there is it able to boot?
<fabiobik> arand no still not bot the pc restart
<bjsnider> Volkodav, how do you figure that?
<DasEi> mikelifeguard: yes, but can change it back
<fabiobik> arand so to downgrade or not loose any personal data how to ?
<DasEi> !buttons | mikelifeguard
<ubottu> mikelifeguard: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<DasEi> ..wrong trigger
<mikelifeguard> np, I can find it
<DasEi> :)
<mikelifeguard> I just thought it might not have been kept in the final release of an LTS
 * mikelifeguard shrugdances
<arand> fabiobik: Hmm, if you just need to get to the data on the disk, you can get a liveCD and boot from that, and you ahould be able to get to the data on the disk using that.
<fabiobik> arand i want to restore
<fabiobik> arand i want to put like before the upgrade
<fabiobik> without looses
<Volkodav> bjsnider: http://www.nuclex.org/blog/personal/80-aligning-an-ssd-on-linux%22
<fabiobik> its possible to downgrade without loosing data?
<arand_> fabiobik: Ubuntu does not support downgrades, your options are to try to fix the issue here with this version, or to backup your personal data and completely reinstall the old version. Basically
<fabiobik> arand and how to fix my issue?
<fabiobik> :S
<fabiobik> media error
<fabiobik> :S
<fabiobik> autorealocate faild
<fabiobik> :S
<fabiobik> 1/0
<fabiobik> and restart
<arand_> fabiobik: I don't know, I'm afraid... When you choose the options from the boot menu, is the reboot instantaneous or does it start to boot the kernel and you see some messages before it reboots?
<arand_> fabiobik: is "autorelocate failed" what you see when it fails to boot?
<fabiobik> i see messages
<fabiobik> arand its the last message i see. after that the pc restart automatic
<arand_> fabiobik: Ok, that's at least something to go by with google..
<arand_> fabiobik: Have you tried booting older versions of the kernel?
<fabiobik> ya
<fabiobik> the last one i see the ubuntu logo
<fabiobik> i think is the most oldest
<fabiobik> but not the login screen
<fabiobik> 2.6.28.16
<lastelement0> hey all, i'm having issues with my internet connection. i never get disconnected, but throughout downloading, it will just stop, and the download stalls. then randomly it will pick back up again. anyone know why?
<arand_> fabiobik: Hmm, the reallocation error seems like read errors, which is _bad_ I would go with a liveCD and try to backup important data first of all.
<arand_> fabiobik: Truth is, I'm clueless as to what the problem/solution is...
<Antiga> I'm having an Issue with the fan on my laptop W7Sg Asus. It runs at a constant speed (slow) regardless of temp. sensors-detect/ pwmconfig are not doing the trick. Ideas?
<Antiga> Nothing in the acpi/fan folder either
<bob_k> Question about 10.04 and Ruby and RubyGems:
<bob_k> 'gem list --local' produces an empty list, but 'sudo gem list --local' does not.  Why?
<fabiobik> arand this is very anoying situation
<lastelement0> hey all, i'm having issues with my internet connection. i never get disconnected, but throughout downloading, it will just stop, and the download stalls. then randomly it will pick back up again. anyone know why?
<samsonite> bob_k are you having gem issues after an upgrade or fresh install?
<bob_k> samsonite: Fresh install.
<samsonite> ok
<bob_k> And thank you for responding to me.  I've gotten no help from #ruby nor #rubyonrails today.
<samsonite> bob_k honestly i dont have 10.04 yet so im not sure
<fabiobik> samsonite
<samsonite> what version of ruby and what version gems?
<fabiobik> dont doo the upgrade
<fabiobik> this upgrade sucks
<bob_k> ruby 1.8 (1.8.7.249), and gems 1.3.6
<fabiobik> my system not working. even i cant see the login screen
<samsonite> fabiobik dude its not out yet
<samsonite> fabiobik you must have done the beta or RC?
<fabiobik> and now i cand downgrade
<fabiobik> cant
<samsonite> bob_k hmm im really not sure
<samsonite> thats what im running on my mac and its working as expected
<bob_k> samsonite: Well darnit... I've tried almost everything I can.  I'm not sure how to continue.
<switchgirl> Warning: call to rand()
<switchgirl> is a warning i get when i run vlc in terminal
<progre55> is it out yet??
<progre55> it's the 29th here =)
<yofel> !outyet | progre55
<ubottu> progre55: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<progre55> haha =) thanks
<CyberKitsune> Is there any way to fix the Plymoth resolution/color depth issue yet?
<yofel> CyberKitsune: proprietary driver?
<cwillu_at_work> CyberKitsune, which one?
<CyberKitsune> The one when you update to the nVidia Propietary driver, the color depth and screen res of plymouth reset to the lowest possible.
<cwillu_at_work> CyberKitsune, plymouth support in nvidia's proprietary driver isn't much of a priority
<CyberKitsune> ah
<cwillu_at_work> it's trickier than you might think
<CyberKitsune> is there an open source alt to the proprietary drivers that isn't half bad?
<cwillu_at_work> CyberKitsune, yes, it's used by default if you don't have nvidia's driver installed
<cwillu_at_work> no 3d acceleration yet though
<cwillu_at_work> CyberKitsune, -> http://www.netsplit.com/2010/03/30/all-about-kernel-mode-setting/
<cwillu_at_work> subtitled: (or why your $500 nVidia card only displays in 16-colors)
<BiggFREE> Hi
<CyberKitsune> So either pretty bootup or 3D acceleration
<fabiobik> how to solve my problem? when i try to boot from the lastest kernel the pc restart. if i try to boot from the oldest version i can see the ubuntu logo but not the login screen!
<cwillu_at_work> CyberKitsune, well, you could probably hack usplash back in
<fabiobik> ive updated from 9.10 version
<BiggFREE> How disable the auto lock of the screen ?
<CyberKitsune> It boots too fast anyway =V, who needs a splash at all really
<cwillu_at_work> BiggFREE, which, when the screensaver kicks in?  it's under the screensaver settings
<BiggFREE> Ok I will check it.  ty
<arand> fabiobik: Wht happens if you try to boot the recovery version of the old kernel?
<BiggFREE> Yes Every 30 seconds
<BiggFREE> I need my password
<fabiobik> arand let me see
<BiggFREE> brb-AFK
<BiggFREE> Back
<BiggFREE> It is not tick for locking
<BiggFREE> It is not the screesaver
<BiggFREE> screensaver
<fabiobik> arand the recovery version are saying something. i think is about the hard disk
<tangodown40> hey guys, i have a small prob with power management
<arand> fabiobik: It sounds more and more like hardware failiure, the harddisk having given up...
<digifor> What time does Lucid get released?
<jpds> !isitout | digifor
<ubottu> digifor: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<digifor> thanks jpds
<foxmulder881> I am Linuxless until the release of 10.04. Hurry up already. How long to go?
<Pici> !isitout | foxmulder881
<ubottu> foxmulder881: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<foxmulder881> Cheers.
<roffe> If I've done a fresh install of Lucid, am I running Nouveau drivers or the blob? and how can I tell?
<Pici> roffe: It should say in your xorg log which drivers you are currently using. Likely nouveau, if you haven't touched jockey.
<roffe> Pici: ok, thanks. I can't find the xorg log. I tried /etc/X11/xorg.conf but there was no file
<Pici> roffe: /var/log/Xorg.0.log (or similar)
<roffe> Pici: Thanks. which line says what driver I'm running?
<Pici> roffe: It should be listed in one of the LoadModule lines
<roffe> Pici: Well, it mentions nouveau on several occasions, so I assume it's running it. And I can't enable "normal" or "extra" visual effects, so I assume that's due to nouveau
<Pici> roffe: I'd guess, but I don't really have any experience with nouveu.
<milo4> hello dose anyone know much about mysql server
<roffe> Pici: ok, ATI? :)
<rmrfslash> Is anyone else having issues w/ suspend-to-ram?
<Pici> roffe: Yeah.  One computer using fglrx and the other using the open source driver.
<kevin009> if we remove pulseaudio from 10.4, does the volume control break?
<rmrfslash> in that it just does a screen lock?
<gaysquirrel> how do some people have 10.04 alrady>
<crdlb> kevin009: the indicator applet one? I'd expect it to
<milo4> there probly beta testers
<kevin009> yeah i had to use a ppa to fix that in 9.10, so i guess i can't upgrade until that is worked around again
<milo4> can someone help me with a small problem i have ran in to ?
<gaysquirrel> should I upgrade when it is released
<gaysquirrel> or fresh install?
<crdlb> kevin009: indicator-sound has a hard dependency on pulseaudio
<gaysquirrel> its on my main work terminal so I would RATHER upgrade, but i need stability
<kevin009> the one i typically use is the volume control applet
<crdlb> well, lucid uses the new indicator one by default
<virtuald> rmrfslash: suspend issues are very hardware specific. file a bug (run ubuntu-bug linux)
<rmrfslash> yeah, I did that
<virtuald> :>
<rmrfslash> actually, that reminds me I need to collect all kinds of friggin data
<rmrfslash> got an automated message
<virtuald> what's the bug number?
<virtuald> or link
<rmrfslash> "run this, run that, run this thing, run that thing, download and install the mainline kernel and try it... etc"
<rmrfslash> mmmmmm
<rmrfslash> lemme grab it
<rmrfslash> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/569624
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 569624 in linux "pm-suspend does nothing" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<virtuald> yes that's debugging, the only way to solve these bugs
 * meowbuntu reverts from ubuntu 9.10 back to ubuntu 8.0 lts its easier and works better on my os 
<rmrfslash> :)
<meowbuntu> for older machines ubuntu should look at keeping ubuntu 8.0 lts supported officially forever
<woodyjlw> will I be able to download 10.04 after midnight tonight?  I am so pleased with 10.04 I want to try it on my desktop now
<GSF1200S> does anyone know when 10.04 is going to be released (time approx)? Im trying to get the ISOs right away so I can seed them
<GSF1200S> I already have it installed..
<meowbuntu> 8.0 os more stable on my p4 with 768 mb ram
<rmrfslash> I don't seem to even have a swap partition.
<Antiga> Having an issue with 10.4 recognizing my fan, sensors-detect isn't yielding anything. Fan stays at a constant/slow speed that is not sufficient. acpi/fan etc nothing in that folder. Looking at modprobe stuff? really lost? somewhat new to ubuntu. Any help would be wonderful!
<gaysquirrel> 9.10 is pretty damn stable on this celeron with 768 megs
<gaysquirrel> compiz, too
<virtuald> rmrfslash: where are you looking?
<rmrfslash> df -k
<meowbuntu> gaysquirrel, every computer is different
<GSF1200S> Antiga: had a similar issue- I recommend downloading the lm-sensors source from their webpage
<virtuald> rmrfslash: swap is not a file system and therefore does not show
<rmrfslash> oh
<virtuald> rmrfslash: the free commanand shows it
<rmrfslash> I need to check the dize of my swap partition
<Antiga> GSF: lm-sensors runs sensors-detect?
<woodyjlw> GSF1200S,  you already have it installed?  the alpha ver ? or the final?
<rmrfslash> apparently I have 11 GB of swap
<rmrfslash> wowzie
<rmrfslash> I think I have 4 GB of physical mem
<virtuald> hehe
<GSF1200S> woodyjlw: apologies for the confusion- I installed the release candidate and have kept it up to date. It is not a "stable version" yet, but its working fine and im not gonna reinstall
<virtuald> the auto partitioning option is a little greedy
<GSF1200S> im just gonna update in a few days
<switchgirl> !hammertime
<virtuald> switchgirl: STOP! Hammertime!
<vernr> will fluxbuntu come out as a subdistro with this?
<switchgirl> !STOP
<ubottu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<GSF1200S> I think its safe to say that downloading updates will be a bad idea for the next few days
<switchgirl> !Hammertime
<switchgirl> !Hammershmit
<vernr> what is hammer time?
<virtuald> switchgirl: stop! collaborate and listen..yadda yadda
<vernr> hello?
<woodyjlw> GSF1200S,  oh thats cool I am running the same and it is great! this is best performing linux I have had on this 64 bit laptop but I want to try the final as soon as it becomes available lol....like a kid in the candy store :)
<vernr> will fluxbuntu come out as a subdistro with this?
<vernr> it only takes up less than 170 mb
<GSF1200S> woodyjlw: :) I here you.. If you can maybe on a second computer, try to seed the install ISO's (bittorrent) because the mirrors are going to be slammed and slow.. Torrent will be the best way to get the ISO's
<GSF1200S> thats what im trying to do
<virtuald> vernr: it's something from an mc hammer song "you can't touch this"
<vernr> why is she talking about it in a support channel?
<GSF1200S> works great here as well, except my monitors shut off if X isnt loaded. Seems like a framebuffer issue, but nothing ive tried fixes it- prolly due in large part to my nvidia card..
<woodyjlw> GSF1200S,  yes I will use torrent and seed it for as long as I can. was just hoping I could find it tonight before it gets real late
<vernr> no one wants to talk about fluxbuntu
<GSF1200S> yeah, me too.. im not sleeping until its released and im seeding ;)
<GSF1200S> so the earlier it comes out, the more sleep I get
<GSF1200S> vernr: fluxbuntu is pretty nice- I run it in virtual, although admittedly im still using 9.04.. need to upgrade
<westinghouse> fluxbuntu is the bttf version?
<vernr> GSF1200S, could you tell me where i can find network manager and the system notification area in fluxbuntu?
<tonyyarusso> um, how do I disable the login sound?  (without disabling sounds once I'm all logged in and ready to go)
<djbeenie> has anyone used vmware workstation in 10.4 yet?
<trism> tonyyarusso: the sound before or after login?
<tonyyarusso> trism: uh, during, although I suppose it's what you mean by after.  While the desktop is loading, not at GDM.
<trism> tonyyarusso: well, the sound before is System/Administration/Login Screen, the sound after is System/Preferences/Startup Applications, Gnome login sound
<coachj> if i have 10.4 beta 1 installed will updating bring the install up to the 10.4 LTS?
<GSF1200S> vernr: no, im sorry I cant.. I dont have a network manager- it just connects via CLI to ethernet which is how an OS gets inet from the host on a virtual machine. Do you have network manager installed? try typing nm-applet in a terminal and see what it says
<tonyyarusso> trism: Startup Applications eh?  Yeah, never would have thought to look there.
<tonyyarusso> trism: Thanks a million - now I can stop getting awkward stares in class.
<trism> tonyyarusso: yeah, spent a while searching for it the other day
<woodyjlw> the open source ati driver for my laptop is MUCH! better on 10.04  now and I can see much better 3d support and my suspend and wake work perfect.   ati 200m on all other ubuntu ver. would lock the keyboard and mouse on wake most of the time and I have had the test ver of 10.04 for a month now and it has not done it once on me. only prob is my blue-tooth will not reconnect to mouse from wake or restart and I have to make it visible
<woodyjlw>  every time.
<GSF1200S> vernr: if not, you can install network manager, ensure the panel you are running has a systray (which fluxbuntu does by default) and run nm-applet in a terminal. you can create a script to launch nm-applet on fluxbox's start, which will make this automatic
<vernr> GSF1200S, it starts gnome network manager. is there a way to run it without leaving a terminal window open?
<GSF1200S> vernr: yes, use "Run Command" in the flux menu and type nm-applet there
<GSF1200S> CLOSE the terminal first
<GSF1200S> As I said, to make this automatic, you can create a script and have it autoload at fluxbox startup
<GSF1200S> its very easy to make such a script: #!/bin/bash     as the first line,  nm-applet        as the second line, save, make executable, and then link to the script
<woodyjlw> anyone know the best torrent site to find 10.04 when it dose come out?
<alex87> woodyjlw, i think the torrent is available from ubuntu.com
<woodyjlw> alex87,  ok thanks :)
<alex87> np
<td123> so, when is lynx coming out?
<arand> !outyet | td123
<ubottu> td123: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<alex87> what time is it over in the US?
<td123> alex87: 20:44 central
<alex87> ah, so it should be out in the next 27 hours or so?
<td123> hopefully :P
<gaysquirrel> woooot
<gaysquirrel> 27 hours!
<td123> although I personally don't use ubuntu :P
<alex87> td123, haha, then why are you here?
<meowbuntu> hi all when does official support frun out for ubuntu 8.0 lts i cnt find any info
<meowbuntu> td123, then y come here
<td123> because I like to check out what ubuntu comes out with :)
<td123> curiousity is all
<coachj> will an updated 10.4 beta 1 by current with the 10.4 LTS coming tomorrow?
<td123> coachj: just do a fresh install
<arand> td123: It's social networking galore this release, imo.
<arand> !final | coachj
<ubottu> coachj: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<TerminX> sure, why not, it's not like a reinstall is going to give you packages that aren't in the repositories
<Losha> meowbuntu: 8.04 lts desktop should be supported until April 2011
<lastelement0> hey all, i'm having issues with my internet connection. i never get disconnected, but throughout downloading, it will just stop, and the download stalls. then randomly it will pick back up again. anyone know why?
<jacobuntu> it's that time of year again
<arand> td123 coachj: If there are no problems, a fresh install is kind of pointless...
<coachj> ok thks
<rmrfslash> All right, I just added a bunch of stuff to my bug report
<jacobuntu> im on beta 2 still how do i upgrade to RC
<TerminX> lucid was finally what murdered my 8 year old install though (had installed debian in 2002 and switched to ubuntu via dist-upgrade when things were first forked)
<jacobuntu> or do i not do that
<rmrfslash> hopefully this can be solved. too bad too because everything was working great under 9.10
<meowbuntu> Losha, REALLY I THOUGHT IT WAS SUPPORTED TILL TEH NEXT LTS CAME OUT
<jacobuntu> My OCD won't let me just upgrade, I fresh install baby
<rmrfslash> now all of a sudden suspend is done broked
<jacobuntu> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<jacobuntu> oops
<jacobuntu> !heron
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<gaysquirrel> jacobuntu, im contemplationg
<gaysquirrel> i dopnt know if i wanna go through the hassel of a fresh install
<gaysquirrel> i have my dev stuff set up the way i want
<Losha> meowbuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-8.04-lts-desktop "....those who prefer longer deployment cycles can stay with Ubuntu 8.04 for three years before moving to the next LTS release...."
<Nonpython> Ubuntu is freezing on boot with 5 red orbs.
<jacobuntu> (meowbuntu quit)
<MagicFab> I am sharing my Ubuntu Manual copy here, if anyone cares: http://ubuntuone.com/p/1Jh/
<arand> MagicFab: Um, diff from official release?
<rmrfslash> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<coachj> MagicFab: nice thks
<MagicFab> arand, no, but the official release is getting hammered - no torrent in sight
<arand> MagicFab: Ah, true that.
<johanbr> Hi. Does anyone else have broken sound with the -21 kernel? (in particular, on an HP laptop)
<johanbr> -19 works fine
<crimsun> johanbr: you should know better ;-)  Where's your debugging info?
<johanbr> crimsun, :) unfortunately I don't have that readily available atm
<johanbr> it's my girlfriend's laptop... just thought I'd ask if anyone else had seen the problem
<lastelement0> hey all, i'm having issues with my internet connection. i never get disconnected, but throughout downloading, it will just stop, and the download stalls. then randomly it will pick back up again. anyone know why?
<arand> Nonpython: try to boot with the kernel option   nomodeset
<johanbr> lastelement0, wired or wireless connection? and which network card?
<lastelement0> johanbr: wired RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)
<pcrov> johanbr: sound is working fine on my hp laptop with -21
<Nonpython> how do I do that? (I am not a n00b, and in fact have made my own distro in the past, ubuntu's new boot thing is fracking weird)
<crimsun> johanbr: without that info, you're really shooting in the dark.
<FFForever> Hi
<FFForever> Anyone else having an issue browsing the network location?
<eurythmia> I used add-apt-repository to add the gnome2-globalmenu/ppa, but it installed with the Lucid repo (which doesn't exist) ... how would I fully clean out this repository so that I can "start from scratch" as it were?
<johanbr> crimsun, yep, I know... I'll see if I can ssh to her machine and get the debugging info
<FFForever> I get an error saying Nautilus cannot handle network locations
<johanbr> pcrov, alright, thank you
<crimsun> pcrov: unfortunately it's so audio hw-specific that your case probably isn't at all relevant
<pcrov> i know, crimsun. just answering the question given.
<Nonpython> How do I pass kernel options to Lucid?
<johanbr> lastelement0, no experience with that one, but looks like others have the same problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/system76/+bug/565787
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565787 in system76 "Realtek RTL8111/8168B NFS hangs" [Undecided,New]
<Nonpython> (I don't like this new boot thing at all)
<crimsun> Nonpython: the same way you did before.
<Nonpython> Huh>
<Nonpython> Huh?
<crimsun> Nonpython: press Shift during the grub2 init, edit the kernel command line, choose boot.
<cornwalldfgdfggg> Nonpython: Lots of people don't. Just be glad you can boot! :)
<lastelement0> johanbr hmmm not entirely the same but thanks
<Nonpython> I went straight from intrepid to Lucid, due to hardware that hates me.
<pcrov> Nonpython: see /etc/defaults/grub and /etc/grub.d/ if you want to tweak things more permanently
<Nonpython> cool
<Wicked> hmm.. cannot get ubuntu-10.04-rc-desktop-amd64.iso to boot for me...it gets to where it looks like its gonna load the desktop but then just stops and said it couldnt start...but it would start the desktop so i could see what was wrong....but then it just shuts the computer down
<arand> Nonpython: edit the boot line in the grub menu
<Nonpython> kk
<Nonpython> It did boot in the past, it stopped working when I set up my wireless mouse.
<Nonpython> (nomodeset did not help.
<Fudge> hi my logitech usb microphone detected fine in beta but not in rc2, how can i check to see what could be wrong?
<Wicked> yea... 10.04 rc livecd will not boot for me.
<Wicked> hope it gets fixed by tomorrow
<Nonpython> I resorted to burning a -desktop cd and removing my change.
<wick94> guys will ubuntu 10.04 be available today at midnight?
<cornwalldfgdfggg> wick94: Probably not
<cornwalldfgdfggg> wick94: it will be released when it's ready
<wick94> and thts on april 30th
<cornwalldfgdfggg> wick94: but it will be on the 29th. It may be tomorrow night, depending on where you are in the world
<wick94> oh wats their time zone
<Losha> cornwalldfgdfggg: actually, it will be released *before* it's ready, if the other releases are any guide....
<cornwalldfgdfggg> wick94: Hardy released on Midnight for me, Karmic released in the afternoon for me
<wick94> ok
<lastelement0> hey johanbr, it actually did solve my problem lol... go figure. thanks again
<cornwalldfgdfggg> wick94: dunno their time zone, it's in Europe
<wick94> bt wat time zone does canonical follow
<johanbr> lastelement0, great! you're welcome
<wick94> do u knw the country
<Waistless> hi, I'm using an Ati 3850, and when I try installing fglrx, on boot the xorg.0.log throws up "undefined symbol ResVgaShared" and it fails to load fglrx. Is there any solution?
<Blue11> does this channel become #ubuntu at midnight?
<arand> Blue11: Some short time after release it will be closed, yep.
<Blue11> kewl
<Blue11> many bugs remain
<tonyyarusso> Blue11: when it's released yes, but that will not be at midnight
<arand> Blue11: Many bugs _always_ remain :(
<ircuser> When is the Final Release supposed to be there?
<Waistless> has anyone tried the official fglrx 10.4 (from ati website)? do they work ok with lucid?
<Blue11> Waistless: what is it?
<Waistless> well as I posted earlier, I'm getting an error with the fglrx drivers in the lucid repo, so I was wandering if they worked
<Blue11> Waistless: I am running the stock ati driver
<arand> ircuser: No fixed time
<Waistless> oh, you joined before that post.. the driver in lucid repo, when I boot gives an error "undefined symbol resVgaShared" and doesnt load
<ircuser> arand: oh. I've been waiting since midnight.. I don't want to try Beta or RC
<Blue11> Waistless: i thought all ati drivers (for linux) were in legacy mode
<ircuser> I will waioy a bit more
<Waistless> blue11: what do you mean? I was under the assumption that ubuntu always got pre-release drivers so that they would work upon release (ati treats them special :P )
<Blue11> Waistless: i mean that ati doesn't maintian the driver, and depends on the distributor to solve any issues
<Waistless> oh, I mean the fglrx driver in the lucid repo, i know ati doesnt maintain radeon or radeonhd
<Blue11> Waistless: yp...I have an old radeon that suxeth
<Freeaqingme_> are there ubuntu developers in here?
<Blue11> hellifino
<Waistless> well mine's an ati 3850 (sort of old), last release of ubuntu (9.10) gives me a black screen regardless of fglrx version. anyway Ill try fglrx from the ati website now anyway, ubuntu early look support looks promising...
<crdlb> Waistless: I think the driver in the repo is indeed newer than the official release
<Flynsarmy> 10.04 comes otu today (29th) ?
<crdlb> Waistless: and from what I've heard, 10.4 does not work on lucid
<Waistless> crdlb: are you sure about that? official 10.4 was just recently released
<Waistless> and the fglrx in the lucid repo was around before then
<crdlb> let's see
<crdlb> Waistless: it seems I was mistaken
<ArtVandalae> Hello all... is it still the 28th in the US (east coast/west coast?)
<arand> !party | ArtVandalae
<ubottu> ArtVandalae: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<ArtVandalae> arand, thanks
<Waistless> oh, umm.. xulrunner isn't compatible with firefox... somethings not right
<Waistless> why doesnt lucid get firefox 3.6?
<crimsun> Waistless: eh? It has 3.6.3.
<Waistless> strange.. i'm using lucid repos... firefox-3.6 doesn't show up
<crimsun> that's b/c it's 'firefox'
<Waistless> hmm.. well the firefox package shows up as 3.5.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<Waistless> no upgrades.. i know im using the lucid repo
<crimsun> your cache is broken?
<crimsun> apt-cache policy firefox
<Waistless> apt-get update apt-cache policy firefox only 3.5.5 shows up. the mirror im using probably hates me..
<crimsun> Waistless: http://pastebin.com/DUSehL5i
<Waistless> well you're using ppa launchpad.. arent they more up to date always?
<crimsun> Waistless: read the second candidate
<crimsun> line 8
<Waistless> i guess my mirrors horribly outdated :(
<Random832> anyone know how to completely disable KMS on intel video? or completely disable putting the display to sleep? they're interacting badly
<abhijain> is ubuntu 10.4 is final released?
<abhijain> need a best download link . confused with alpha1 and beta
<arand> !outyet | abhijain
<ubottu> abhijain: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<abhijain> ubottu: thnaku
<Random832> well that did SOMETHING at least
<Random832> time will tell i suppose
<bp0> ho to prevent the flash movie from exiting fullscreen mode when i push the volume buttons
<bp0> i dont care so much about those stupid bubbles, if i could turn them all off that would be fine
<gaysquirrel> have lynx been released yet?
<crimsun> ...
<crimsun> you'll have been kicked from the channel when it has been released. So, no.
<gaysquirrel> whats that supposed to mean
<crimsun> when 10.04 LTS releases, this channel is no longer the Ubuntu+1 support channel.
<gaysquirrel> oh okay i though that was an insult of some sort
<crimsun> hah
<StormMage> is that at midnight or when?
<crimsun> it's when you stop asking plus X hours
<crimsun> ;-)
<gaysquirrel> thats not nice!
<crimsun> seriously, none of us really know.
<gaysquirrel> thats better ;)
<StormMage> lol
<StormMage> ok
<crimsun> if you want the final images, it's a good idea to zsync the current ones.
<StormMage> i am just trying to figure out if i will have time to dl and burn it off before running to class
<gaysquirrel> why not just do an apt get and update it
<crimsun> BTW, if you don't have lucid-security, lucid-updates, and lucid-proposed enabled, now would be a *really* wise time to do so.
<gaysquirrel> any advice to a noob on how to get said prerequisites
<crimsun> meaning the pockets I just mentioned? You can edit /etc/apt/sources.list then update && upgrade, or you can use Software Sources
<gaysquirrel> amd whats the purpose of getting them
<crimsun> to get them before the mirrors are slammed
<jzacsh> so uh.. i'm sure this is the main que. ppl are asking -- but what time will the new release be available?
<DanaG> argh, firefox segfaults when I try to add the security device /usr/lib/pkcs11/libopencryptoki.so
<fauzy> hi
<crimsun> jzacsh: 23:20 < crimsun> seriously, none of us really know.
<fauzy> I am wondering if I can just roll 10.04 Lucid Lynx beta by running apt-get upgrade to the LTS
<crimsun> and I've been at this since 4.10, so really, none of us know.
<fauzy> is that possible?
<crimsun> fauzy: yes, you can.
<fauzy> crimsun: ty
<DanaG> oh, and apport won't let me submit bugs on the ubuntu-mozilla-dailies.
<fauzy> so has anyone got a sync sytem setup?
<fauzy> Trying to get help running Unison
<jzacsh> crimsun: :) i believe you. how does it work? only the lead developers know?
<fauzy> I hope they fix the ALPS issue in the LTS
<crimsun> jzacsh: no, literally when the major mirrors have synced and the release manager presses the red button on LP.
<DShepherd> how do i query what video driver my buntu is using?
<bryanr> ok i am here
<jzacsh> crimsun: LP?
<bryanr> i told ya i would be here for the release
<bryanr> only 30 minutes to go
<crimsun> jzacsh: Launchpad
<jzacsh> crimsun: ah. k, thanks for the info.
<crimsun> bryanr: don't hold your breath; it's likely to be a lot longer than 30 minutes.
<fauzy> Can I please get some help with something?
<bullgard4> What does 'drm mean in »ProcVersionSignature: Ubuntu 2.6.32-21.32-generic 2.6.32.11+drm33.2«? See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/571530/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 571530 in evolution "gpg: using subkey foo instead of primary key bar; skipped public key not found" [Undecided,New]
<crimsun> bullgard4: it means the DRM component (for graphics) is from 2.6.33.2
<crimsun> bullgard4: if you remember, a decision was made to use 2.6.33's DRM stack instead of 2.6.32's
<fauzy> Should I be in another hub to get help?
<crimsun> fauzy: don't ask to ask, please
<fauzy> ok, so is this the correct hub for technical issues? or is that another hub
<fauzy> :-D
<crimsun> fauzy: for 10.04 LTS, yes, at least for a few more hours
<crimsun> afterward you'll be redirected to #ubuntu
<fauzy> ok, I need help with a sync issue.
<bullgard4> crimsun: I do not remember. What do the letters 'DRM' stand for in this acronym?
<crimsun> direct rendering manager
<bp0> what package is the notification bubbles part of so i can report a bug>?
<crimsun> bp0: notify-osd
<fauzy> rather, I could use some advice as to issues regarding syncin across a network.
<bullgard4> crimsun: Thank you very much for your help.
<bp0> crimsun, thanks
<fauzy> bp0: do the OSD tags fade when moused over then come back?
<bp0> bug 571533
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 571533 in notify-osd "Notification bubble causes flash to exit fullscreen mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571533
<bp0> no, but i hate that too
<fauzy> weird huh. 8)
<bp0> is there a bug for that one
<bp0> ill got join it
<johnjohn101> is lucid finished officially?
<bp0> *go
<fauzy> well i tried.
<fauzy> happy crackin
<crimsun> johnjohn101: "finished"?
<Cygnia> Anyone know whether Empathy can do IRC again in Lucid?
<crdlb> Cygnia: it can, but it was semi-accidentally hidden
<crdlb> Cygnia: you must make an account for some other service (can be gibberish) with the wizard, then you can use the real accounts editor, which contains IRC
<Cygnia> crdlb:IRC just isn't in the drop-down, no matter that I create another account first.
<almoxarife> never had video flicker before, been seeing it for a few days, anyone else?
<crdlb> Cygnia: so when you go to edit->accounts, you don't see a wizard with the header Welcome to Empathy"?"
<bullgard4> Cygnia: Yes, Empathy can do IRC in Lucid.
<Cygnia> crdlb: Yes I get the wizard. I connected my Facebook chat first, then went back in...
<Cygnia> But IRC still isn't part of the list of services.
<crdlb> Cygnia: even with facebook chat enabled, you still get the wizard?
<Cygnia> crdlb: No, at that point I choose Edit > Accounts. Every other imaginable service is in the dropdown, but not IRC.
<crdlb> is telepathy-idle installed?
<Cygnia> crdlb: Let me check...
<bullgard4> Cygnia: Check to see it the underlying telepathy DEB program package is installed.
<bullgard4> s/it/if/
<Cygnia> crdlb & bullgard4: Yes telepathy-idle is installed, according to Synaptic.
<Cygnia> Should I install either telepathy-core and/or telepathy-gnome? They are not installed.
<bullgard4> Cygnia: Yes, please install telepathy-core.
<tucemiux_> is it out yet?
<bullgard4> Cygnia: Yes, please install telepathy-gnome too.
<tucemiux_> it's april 29th in europe, is it not?
<bullgard4> tucemiux_: Yes it is.
<crdlb> I don't have telepathy-core or telepathy-gnome either
<tucemiux_> 3 minutes till april 29th in the east coast
<crdlb> and they're in universe, so definitely not required
<pcrov> !outyet | tucemiux_
<ubottu> tucemiux_: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Cygnia> bullgard4: That fixed it. Thank you for your help!
<tucemiux_> pcrov, thanks
<BiggFREE> Hi
<bullgard4> crdlb: But my Ubuntu did install them for me automatically.
<BiggFREE> Will it be ready at midnight ?
<bullgard4> Cygnia: Enjoy ubuntu!
<Cygnia> And you too, crdlb.
<BiggFREE> EST ?
<Meeko> Have ubuntu put the header on the frontpage (the search-header) the wrong way? :P
<tucemiux_> BiggFREE, what are you talking about? it's going to be the 30th in a few hours
<johnjohn101> i did the distro upgrade yesterday and got everything back in order. Is there anything I need to do tomorrow?
<bullgard4> Meeko: What frontpage do you speak about?
<BiggFREE> No It will be 29 here (IN Eastern Canada)
<Meeko> bullgard4: The ubuntu custom google-search
<BiggFREE> It is 29th now
<Meeko> http://start.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<BiggFREE> How to get the LST version ?
<crdlb> Cygnia: well, that's odd, but I try not to look the gift horse in the mouth :)
<johnjohn101> when does this channel officially close?
<bullgard4> Meeko: I cannot answer you question. Because I am using a personally customized Google search page.
<BiggFREE> It is 29th now
<BiggFREE> How to get the LST version ?
<bullgard4> BiggFREE: There is none.
<Meeko> bullgard4: http://start.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<BiggFREE> Why ?
<BiggFREE> I got it many days ago.
<bullgard4> BiggFREE: You probably meant something else.
<BiggFREE> I got the RC one.
<BiggFREE> Lucid
<BiggFREE> How do I upgrade now ?
<bullgard4> BiggFREE: You better wait and see.
<BiggFREE> Ok
<BiggFREE> :)
<BiggFREE> It is not release yet.
<BiggFREE> released
<Meeko> The ubuntu -way s to wait untill 11:59 on the west side of the international dateline
<BiggFREE> ty
<BiggFREE> Eastern Canada here
<beyondcr> #ubuntu-release-party
<BiggFREE> Quebec
<BiggFREE> ok
<bullgard4> beyondcr: We will celebrate an Ubuntu Release party tomorrow in Berlin, Germany.
<beyondcr> lol cool it will be released the same time all around wont it?
<donpdonp> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<donpdonp> whoops, thats deprecated now
<donpdonp> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/16/detail/
<dunas> So Ubuntu One's music store has been stuck on transferring to your ubuntu one storage for about 45 minutes, help
<jpds> dunas: #ubuntuone is your friend.
<MJEvans> dunas: click the close button and reload after killing it?
<MJEvans> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/  << So do only server and alternate ISOs get jigdos?
<jpds> MJEvans: jidgo isn't completely supported for ISO images downloads.
<MJEvans> Yeah, but jigdo + zsync get me there without downloading shared components at varrying offsets.
<MJEvans> jpds: more or less I'm stuck behind a lower end DSL connection, but want to download most of the .isos between release and the launch party so I can burn a few copies of everything.
<KnifeySpooney> historically, when does the ubuntu homepage get update for each release? I really want to see the new design. :D
<MJEvans> Most of their contnets is going to be the same, it's really going to be the desktop components that will differ.
<KnifeySpooney> I know, but they are going to update their homepage (ubuntu.com) with thew new colors
<KnifeySpooney> I'll find a link in a minute
<Error404NotFound> have waited for this for like a million years... :P
<hemanth> does lsb_release give us info about the version, just wanted to check if i'm on beta2 to RC
<Error404NotFound> hemanth, cat /etc/issue, lsb_release -a
<KnifeySpooney> MJEvans: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/ubuntu-gets-new-themes-logo-more.html
<hemanth> Error404NotFound, both say Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, but i want to know if i'm on beta2 to rc
<KnifeySpooney> About halfway through the article they mention a website
<KnifeySpooney> hemanth: if you've updated through the update-manager or apt, you should be on the release candidate
<KnifeySpooney> if not, you can update now and you'll be on the release candidate
<Error404NotFound> hemanth, hmmm, may be open the Help, System > Help, sorry, haven't used Lucid for more than couple of days, still running on a test box though...
<hemanth> KnifeySpooney, i was on beta2, then i rembr doing update, upgrade
<KnifeySpooney> hemanth, well there is no definitive "this is rc" because the packages are constantly being updated in the repos. Run the update-manager again and if you have updates, install them
<hemanth> KnifeySpooney, i have now updates, so must be on RC, after the final release today, i will do a upgrade-manager -d thank you :)
<KnifeySpooney> hemanth, just make sure you run `sudo apt-get update` before you check for updates :)
<KnifeySpooney> otherwise it will use your existing package list which could be outdated
 * shachaf wonders if it makes any sense to install the release candidate right now and upgrade later, rather than just waiting for tomorrow and installing the final release.
<PlainFlavored> hey
<PlainFlavored> how many hours until the release?
<PlainFlavored> sorry if this question has been asked a million times already :D
<KnifeySpooney> PlainFlavored, i'm curious too :) in my experience it's never early in the morning (12am for me)
<KnifeySpooney> Not sure if they have a set time
<donpdonp> PlainFlavored: im not sure even ubuntu knows
<PlainFlavored> i see
<KnifeySpooney> I was disappointed to see they haven't updated the home page yet.
<Victory444> the countdown image they've had simply has a smiley face where the days used to be :P
<donpdonp> it'll be out when this url exists: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/release
<arand> Nah, it's out when the official email goes out to the mailing list. The CDs will likely be mirrored earlier, right?
<donpdonp> im just looking for the bits, not the official timestamp
<KnifeySpooney> donpdonp, maybe I can write a quick script to check for the release and start the torrent
<donpdonp> KnifeySpooney: yeah as long as its not too hard on the server
<donpdonp> is already very slow to respond
<arand> donpdonp: You could grab the current daily (27th apr), and check the sha1sum when the final is out... I have a suspicion they'll be the same, unless some major thing stops it. :)
<donpdonp> arand: thats a good point, though im in no hurry to get it
<red2kic> donpdonp: You could obtain the RC now. When the final is out, zsync it. :)
<MJEvans> red2kic: does zsync handle relocations?
<red2kic> MJEvans: I don't know. You can copy iso just to be on safe side.
<Meeko> Is there any major changes in UNR?
<MJEvans> red2kic: So I'm trying out rc-alternate-amd64 as the basis for rc-desktop-64
<Kalidarn> hi, lucid release cycle follows UTC time right? it's currently 4:56AM UTC i'm wondering if it might be out in the next few hours (before i go home from work) because i want to use my work's fibre connection
<spvensko_> so, is there a countdown yet? :)
<MJEvans> Target 5.0% complete.  Ouch
<MJEvans> Hopefully it works better for the final
<arand> Kalidarn: Download the current daily iso, and use zsync to take the final diff, if any.
<arand> MJEvans: I can see that not working very well, no :)
<Kalidarn> arand: i have a few more hours yet before i go home :) so i might just wait until im ready to leave
<arand> MJEvans: desktop-alternate I would expect a rather huge delta.
<arthurh> did the dontzap package make it into the lucid repos yet?
<DanaG> !find trousers/tss.h
<ubottu> Package/file trouserstss.h does not exist in lucid
<DanaG> wait, why did it remove the slash?
<DanaG> !find tss.h
<ubottu> File tss.h found in libaubio-dev, libboost1.40-dev, libboost1.41-dev, libtspi-dev, linux-headers-2.6.32-304-ec2 (and 2 others)
<arand> Kalidarn: My vague guess is that it will be until afternoon/evening UTC, so might be  while still.
<Kalidarn> right, thanks
<DanaG> ah, libtspi-dev
<quentusrex> which ubuntu release is based on debian lenny? or where do I go to find this info?
<mosno> quentusrex, aren't they all snapshotted from sid?
<crdlb> quentusrex: my understanding is that ubuntu is based on unstable
<quentusrex> then since lenny released in jan 2010
<quentusrex> I would say it would be safe for a lenny user to use a karmic ppa?
<crdlb> not really
<MJEvans> quentusrex: would it maybe work?  Yes.  Would it be known stable; very much no.
<MJEvans> You'd find out very very quickly if it would let you install.  You'd probably never find out if it was the cause of instability or not.
<crdlb> btw, lenny was frozen quite a long time ago
<hiredgoon>  
<coldfire> what is the channel for the 10.4 release?
<woodyjlw> its the 29th!
<symptom> !Lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<MJEvans> Wed Apr 28 22:16:32 PDT 2010
<MJEvans> Still the 28th for me
<MJEvans> Thu Apr 29 05:16:49 UTC 2010
<MJEvans> About... 7 more hours till internation dateline expires all 28s
<woodyjlw> 12:17 AM here
<NinoScript> 1:17 here :P
<woodyjlw> im in kansas city
<NerdsMcGee> Hey guys, I just installed 10.04, and installed the nVidia restricted drivers on my MacBookPro5,5. When I boot now though, my boot resolution is very low. It was fine before I installed the nVidia drivers. Any ideas as to how I can fix this?
<donpdonp> 10:23pm in oregon
<underdev> after days of being pissed off and confused as to what keeps pinning my quadcore to 100% under lucid- i remembered top- it's gwibber-service
<underdev> anyone else seeing this
<underdev> ???
<bullgard4> NerdsMcGee: I would look up this bug in Launchpad and any remedy there too.
<pcrov> NerdsMcGee: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<bullgard4> underdev: No. My gwibber-service works all right but I am using an old-fashioned Thinkpad T43 computer.
<underdev> maybe it's x64 weirdness?  I used gwibber-daily forever under karmic and i don't remember this crap happening
<NerdsMcGee> So Vesa = Highres Booting, and nVidia = lowres? :(
<Viper1432> gwibber on my RC still chews memory like a pig and desktop couch still crashes a lot.  primetime it ain't imho.  no cpu nastiness though.
<Viper1432> its why I'm using pino on my arch partition.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/505583
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505583 in mountall "[Lucid] maintenance shell and tty1 compete for/share keyboard input" [Undecided,Fix released]
<underdev> Viper1432: bullgard4 ty
<DanaG> argh, I still have this issue:
<tucemiux_> how can i update to the official release?
<DanaG> as soon as I try to enter so much as one letter of my password, it says "login incorrect".
<Viper1432> np underdev
<Viper1432> it really REALLY knows you DanaG ?  :D
<DanaG> And with serial console, it doesn't accept ctrl-d, either!
<freezway> will ubuntu 10.04 have RGBA support by default?
<Viper1432> iirc that was pushed back to 10.10 freezway
<NinoScript> NerdsMcGee, Hey! I'm using 10.4 with a MacBookPro5,5 :D … btw, are you still here? you still have your problem?
<NerdsMcGee> Yes, and Yes. :P
<NinoScript> what was it?
<NerdsMcGee> When you first booted, the ubuntu graphical loader was high res, right?
<NerdsMcGee> I installed the nVidia restricted drivers and my high res went away. :(
<underdev> no pino in Software Center
<NinoScript> to me everything works (except the ctrl on the command key, because of a bug of xmodmap in lucid u.u)
<underdev> nor apt-get
<NinoScript> NerdsMcGee, there are 2 restricted drivers, which one did you install?
<Viper1432> underdev,  check omgubuntu.co.uk for links for that.
<NerdsMcGee> 195
<freezway> will ubuntu 10.04 have RGBA support by default?
<Viper1432> freezway, didn't you just see my reply to you on that?
<underdev> omgubuntu- i lol'd
<Viper1432> underdev, its a great site for 'all things ubuntu'.
<freezway> Viper1432, no i didn';t
<freezway> oh i c
<Viper1432> freezway, that was pushed back.
<jzacsh> progress?
<NinoScript> NerdsMcGee, I use the one that says (version current) [Recommended], I don't see the 195 :P maybe it's the same?
<Viper1432> underdev,  here's the link to the twitter reviews on that site:  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/twitter-applications-for-linux-ubuntu.html
<silversk8r> hi everyone, any idea when the Final is getting out?
<NerdsMcGee> Yeah, That's the one
<underdev> reminds me of one of my favorite online poker players: OMGClayAiknen
<Blue11> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<Viper1432> lol @ underdev
<underdev> Viper- thanks for the link- reviewing
<NerdsMcGee> NinoScript: I'm trying something out, gimme a sec.
<Viper1432> no sweat underdev
<NinoScript> NerdsMcGee, I had to update and restart before it actually worked… try that :D
<dermoth> ubottu, I use the nvidis binary driver in 10.04
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dermoth> ubottu, nv and nouveau both have issues for me :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dermoth> lol
<NerdsMcGee> AHAH!
<NerdsMcGee> That
<NerdsMcGee> is what fixed it
<NerdsMcGee> http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<basix> Is it out yet?!
<basix> Where the heck is the ubuntu release party??
<pcrov> !outyet | basix
<ubottu> basix: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<basix> its already the 29th on the east coast!!!
<basix> geez...nobody is excited about lucid? I remember a lot more excitement for karmic!
<arand> basix: note the *sometime*
<digital_1> Is Mark Shuttleworth out of town?
<pcrov> and the #ubuntu-release-party
<basix> arand, yes, so it is *sometime* on 29th right *now*
<digital_1> I saw a Lynx run out of the woods
<pcrov> and it'll still be "sometime" on the 29th later too
<underdev> basix i think there's a lot of ambivilance towards luic
<underdev> lucid
<digital_1> ubottu is a Lynx an animal?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<basix> underdev, what does ambivilance mean?
<Viper1432> good link NerdsMcGee .  too bad that couldn't have been 'fixed' without the hoops to go through.  (nvidia prop. user here as well.) meh.
<digital_1> what hoops for nVidia users?
<roxan> !isitout
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Viper1432> to get hi-rez booting going digital_1 .
<NerdsMcGee> It was really straight forward and works on Lucid, so no complaints.
<Meeko> Is it possible to set up software raid with ubuntu live-cd on install?
<digital_1> Viper1432:  As in lots of hoops?
<underdev> basix
<pcrov> yeah, i'm just happy there were hoops instead of walls
<Viper1432> guys, that link NerdsMcGee  put up isn't a "lot" for folks who know the OS, but for a "grandma can do it" POV, its a lotta hoops for something that shouldn't have looked so crap in the first place.  my 2 cents.
<underdev> basix it means i can't spell ambivalence
<NerdsMcGee> It's not just nVidia users, ATI too
<BiggFREE> Why does the RC 10.04 always locking ? It is really bad.
<BiggFREE> It is always asking my password every 30 seconds.
<NerdsMcGee> Agreed Viper1432
<digital_1> NerdsMcGee what is the link again?
<NerdsMcGee> Scroll up. ;)
<digital_1> I just got here
<NerdsMcGee> Ahh, lol
<digital_1> Up is just a short distance
<underdev>  the coexistence within an individual of positive and negative feelings toward the same person, object, or action, simultaneously drawing him or her in opposite directions.
<NerdsMcGee> http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<pcrov> Viper1432: i started with ubuntu like a week ago and it was no sweat for me.
<digital_1> Thanks!
<Viper1432> pcrov, you can read.  congrats.  heh heh.  Most folks...don't much.  ;-)
<underdev> yeah, closing gwibber has made my computer very happy
<BiggFREE> Any available solution for my request ?
<NerdsMcGee> Viper1432: what are you running at the moment?
<Viper1432> If this release were a non LTS, I could see the low rez stuff...but for "polished"...its not.
<digital_1> You know I read a Shuttleworth interview and he just didn't seem as excited about 10.4 as he was about 10.10
<Viper1432> NerdsMcGee, I'm currently using Arch and ubuntu 10.04 RC....but more and more I'm on the arch partition, and less and less on the ubuntu side.
<digital_1> So maybe they're kinda looking more forward than usual.
<NerdsMcGee> Wonder how much a PITA Arch would be on a MBP. T_T
<BiggFREE> Any tag about this auto  lock ?
<pcrov> last time i tried getting a linux desktop running was like 8 years ago, so this RC ain't getting complaints outta me
<arand> digital_1: Obviously, since all the exciting stuff happened a month ago...
<digital_1> BigFree- locking every 30 seconds?
<Viper1432> what's got me boggled is my arch partition + apps = 300 meg less than my ubuntu parition + same apps. I know 'why', but shocked me at first.
<BiggFREE> yes
<pcrov> BiggFREE: overzealous screensaver settings?
<Viper1432> (ram is what I was referring to.)
<leifw> where has notify-send gone in lucid, and what can I use instead?
<digital_1> arand:  I think it was more along the lines that the LTS is always a bit conservative in features.
<Ian_Corne> It's almost over again :)
<BiggFREE> No active screensaver. Or it is blank.
<digital_1> BiggFREE, I've not experienced that at all
<arand> digital_1: I wouldn't claim Lucid was though, if you compare to Karmic..
<donpdonp> whats the next release name after lucid lynx?
<digital_1> arand:  Agree- at least asthetics
<digital_1> Mercat
<digital_1> or something along that
<BiggFREE> Is it a bug according you ? pcrov
<leifw> meerkat
<digital_1> sorry yeah that
<donpdonp> M* Meerkat?
<Viper1432> meowing meercat?  -ducks.
<underdev> oh god, not cats
<leifw> maverick I think
<digital_1> "ManWeScrewedUpWithTheNewThemes" Meerkat I think it is.
<Viper1432> lmao digital_1
<leifw> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/04/ubuntu-1010-to-be-codenamed-maverick-meerkat.ars
<arand> Maverick Meerkat
<donpdonp> Maverick Meerkat. cool
<leifw> there is no notify-send or gnome-osd-client
<leifw> this is super annoying
 * arand dislikes the three-syllable ones.
<underdev> lets call it snow leppard!  snotty snow leapord!
<donpdonp> lol
<underdev> leopard
<Viper1432> Merrkbuntu.
<underdev> dammit
<arand> leifw: installed libnotify-bin?
<leifw> arand: nope, thanks
<BiggFREE> pcrov ... You solved my problem. Thanks
<pcrov> yw
<arand> leifw: at least that's the one for notify-send iirc
<NinoScript> any other MacBook users here? (specially looking for MacBookPro5,5 users, but it would be nice to contact any Mac user out there :D)
<leifw> it is, now I just have to figure out how to port gnome-osd-client's bizarre xml syntax to notify-osd
<digital_1> NinoScript:  I have a Mac plus!
<digital_1> But I doubt Linux would ever run on it.
<NinoScript> digital_1, whoah! my first mac was an LCII, the mac plus is older than me :P
<digital_1> Although someone got an Apple //e to send tweets I guess.
<digital_1> NinoScript:  I grabbed it along with a //e for collectors items.
<digital_1> I'd rather have had the original Mac but no dice.
<Ian_Corne> flashplugin-nonfree broken for anyone else?
<NinoScript> but I meant, one running linux :P
<digital_1> How so Ian_Corne?
<NinoScript> Ian_Corne, not here, just a little glitchy on playing video, but definetely not broken
<BiggFREE> I am using Ubuntu as a VM.
<Mikerhinos> hi all
<Ian_Corne> NinoScript: I meant the package
<digital_1> Hello Mikerhinos
<BiggFREE> digital_1: ... Are you a bot ?
<digital_1> Anyone running the last daily build?
<Ian_Corne> I'm running a totaly uptodate system
<Ian_Corne> that should be the same
<digital_1> I've been accused of worse, BiggFREE :-D
<BiggFREE> lol  Sorry :(
<digital_1> lol tis ok
<Mikerhinos> digital_1, i am
<underdev> Ian_Corne: someone was complaining about it this morning too - how did you install it, may i ask?
<digital_1> Mikerhinos:  Cool.  All went well with the install?
<underdev> Ian_Corne: (its working for most, btw)
<digital_1> Ian_Corne - 32 or 64bit?
<Ian_Corne> underdev: it works for me
<Ian_Corne> 32 but
<Ian_Corne> bit*
<Ian_Corne> I just can't upgrade the package
<underdev> oic
<Ian_Corne> And I installed it 3 years ago or so :p
<Ian_Corne> via apt, ofcource
<Mikerhinos> oh sorry i didn't understood , i meant i'm running the latest lucid but it is alpha2 with daily patches in fact
<leifw> can someone help me test this by sending me a message?
<digital_1> It looked to me as if the last daily build in 9.10 became the release
<leifw> as in, just say something with my nick in it
<rww> leifw: no
<Mikerhinos> and i have problems with metacity i think , i don't have cursor nor windows borders until i activate compiz effects
<leifw> rww: you're wonderful
<Mikerhinos> Lucid is still arriving today ?
<rww> Mikerhinos: It's still scheduled for the 29th, yes
<Mikerhinos> cool , i think i'll burn the final image and do a fresh install this evening so , because i have a few problems , like broken tty
<digital_1> Do they always release on a Thursday?  I can't seem to recall.
<echosystm> is 10.04 still due to come out today?
<donpdonp> if i go to sleep, will the ubuntu fairy make 10.04 available when i wake up?
<Lilarcor> I can't type anything under my LL VM under fusion!
<leifw> donpdonp: yes, of course
<Lilarcor> what the hell is going on?
<rww> echosystm: if by "today" you mean the 29th, yes
<echosystm> or has there been an official announcement that it has been delayred or anything?
<echosystm> ok
<donpdonp> leifw: yea!
<echosystm> is it usually at the start or end of the day that they release?
<echosystm> and in what timezone? :P
<BiggFREE> bbl
<BiggFREE> tc
<maco> echosystm: at some point while it is the 29th in some timezone
<echosystm> i have to go away tomorrow and it would have been nice to get 10.04 installed on my laptop before i leave
<echosystm> is the current beta fairly stable?
<DanaG> Wed Apr 28 23:11:48 PDT 2010
<digital_1> echosystm:  yes
<digital_1> imho
<echosystm> ok
<DanaG> echosystm: still, if you're about to go away from other computers, it's better to err on the side of caution.
<digital_1> I never bothered to load the RC.  Beta was pretty stable.
<pcrov> working well here, echosystm
<DanaG> Or at least, make sure you have a working Windows or other Linux partition.
<echosystm> is there a netinstall cd, so i can be sure it only sucks down the latest files?
<echosystm> i dont want to install off a cd then have it updating again
<DanaG> You can just upgrade your existing distro to Lucid, though that'll take a while.
<echosystm> i dont have ubuntu installed currently
<echosystm> only debian
<digital_1> bah do a clean install
<maco> DanaG: not like much if anythig is going to change between now and tomorrow
<digital_1> never upgrade an OS IMHO.
<maco> DanaG: archive's been frozen for a couple days now. they're spinning ISOs
<DanaG> I have too many tweaks I'd lose if I'd fresh-install.
<echosystm> so point remains - is there a netinstall cd?
<power> hi,probably this is asked 526326 times, is there a way to get iso of release (iirc it was scheduled for today)
<Meeko> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<DanaG> !netinst
<DanaG> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<NerdsMcGee> How exactly do I restart HAL in Lucid? It's depreciated, no?
<Ian_Corne> echosystm: You can update the installer
<kwtm> Just had an epiphany which I will share so the rest of you won't waste hours trying to get KMail running.
<pakete> hey all
<pakete> is it coming today???
<Meeko> Yes.
<pakete> 10.04 final?
<Meeko> Yes.
<pakete> netbook remix also?
<Meeko> I would assume that, yes.
<pakete> no bugs with plymouth?
<power> it looks like the mirrors are getting their copies, i guess.
<KeithWeisshar> what time will ubuntu 10.04 be officially released?
<pakete> i mean well...hopefully
<pakete> looking fwd...about 12GMT or later
<Meeko> KeithWeisshar: Today.
<Lilarcor> anybody get LL working under Fusion?
<Lilarcor> I can't type anything!
<k00giez> w00t
<k00giez> where the party at
<k00giez> tonight is the release night?
<digital_1> Jono Bacon's garage
<pakete> we should all celebrate!!
<KeithWeisshar> i'm in the united states
<Mikerhinos> anybody has a wacom bamboo tablet ? i need to reconfigure buttons on gimp , but i can't install the control panel .deb because there is not wacom-tools dependance in synaptic :s
<pakete> this ine is a hell of a release! it doesnt matter where you are. all celebrate!
<rww> k00giez: #ubuntu-release-party
<vish> KeithWeisshar: there is no specific time set , but today for sure  ;)
<KeithWeisshar> what's the time difference between edt and ubuntu.com time zone
<rww> KeithWeisshar: there isn't an "ubuntu.com time zone"
<KeithWeisshar> should i get the 64-bit version if i have a lot of ram
<PythonPup> KeithWeisshar, to use more than 3.5 gigs of RAM, you need the 64 bit version.
<PythonPup> But, a few things don't work on the 64 bit version.  Nothing I care about, but maybe something you care about.  That is what you should check, KeithWeisshar
<HagenaarsDotNu> PythonPup: if you're running on an Intel 945 chipset, the 64 bit version will not help
<PythonPup> So, check that, too, KeithWeisshar.  I don't use systems that new, or have that much ram.  I could go 64 bit, but see no real reason to.
<KeithWeisshar> i have 12gb of ram
<KeithWeisshar> i have an x58 chipset
<DanaG> .
<vish> whaaaaaaaaaaT!
<HagenaarsDotNu> hmm, that's a lot of ram
<vish> heh , i was expecting a KeithWeisshar to say "No, wait , its actually 2gb" ;p
<HagenaarsDotNu> :)
<PythonPup> KeithWeisshar, do you have any reason to believe your new motherboard will work with Lucid?  I am not saying it won't, but new chipset drivers take some time.
<crdlb> I should probably install these updates before the servers get swamped
<Meeko> Does UNR have a textbased install, like the ubuntu desktop alternative cd's?
<amereservant> Is there something I have to do to be able to choose what installs from the mini install?  It never prompts me to choose what packages I want.
<amereservant> I don't get the option to choose what desktop etc. I want.  It finishes and has only installed the CLI, no gnome.
<HagenaarsDotNu> KeithWeisshar: Have a look at post 6 and 7 here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7209584#6
<HagenaarsDotNu> especially the PAE part
<vish> HagenaarsDotNu: he aint here ..
<NinoScript> amereservant, I thought that was were you chose, in the CLI do a sudo apt-get install ?buntu-desktop
<NinoScript> amereservant, replacing U or KU or XU where the ? is. I think that should do it
<NinoScript> amereservant, or at least, that's what I would do, I'm no expert :)
<amereservant> NinoScript: Well sometimes I get the option while installing the mini image.
<amereservant> It actually has a menu where you select it.
<amereservant> But for some reason it usually skips that menu.
<kwtm> Since I am already using Lucid Lynx, I can spoil it all for the rest of you guys by asking "Is it out yet?" yet another time, right PartyBot?
<vish> how do i find my PCI card ADDR  ?
<NinoScript> amereservant, Should it appear at the start? I think with Lucid CDs, when you see a little keyboard and a guy in the bottom of the screen, you should press something so the menu appears
<vish> kwtm: looks like you want   #ubuntu-release-party   ;)
<Mikerhinos> anyone knows how to configure buttons on a wacom tablet with lucid ? i'm left hand , so when i press the stylus on the tablet , it is considered as right clic and opens the menu :s
<kwtm> vish: Oh, darn, I was spoiling the wrong party!  Anyway, off I go to spoil their fun. :)
<amereservant> NinoScript: Nah, no menu like that on the mini cd.  The menu usually appears after creating a user and before installing Grub.
<PythonPup> Mikerhinos, That should be under mouse preferences.  I am rebooting my lucid system and I'll check in a moment.
<Mikerhinos> PythonPup, thanks
<PythonPup> Mikerhinos, System/Preference/Mouse.  It should show the option for left hand when it comes up.
<Meeko> !/boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<blue102> is the final release out yet
<Jeeves_> nope
<blue102> when ?
<Meeko> blue102: Today.
<Mikerhinos> PythonPup,  yes for the mouse , but for the wacom tablet ? do you have a dedicated menu ? i don't :s
<Meeko> blue102: ask in #ubuntu-release-party
<Meeko> *silent evil laugh*
<blue102> is it for download yet
<Blue11> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<Meeko> Yes.
<Meeko> !rc | blue102
<blue102> have the link
<Meeko> !download | blue102
<ubottu> blue102: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<blue102> ubuntu server as well
<PythonPup> Mikerhinos, I assumed the Wacom was acting as your mouse.  I don't have a tablet, so I guess I don't know how it shows up.  Sorry.  There might be a xorg.conf tweak.  If you don't find a setting, that is where I would look.  Edit that file, with caution.
<blue102> thanks guys
<Daijoubu> Are there going to be magor changes for the final release today O_o i mean will i have trouble with the RC install?
<Mikerhinos> PythonPup, yes that's the problem : wacom is acting like my mouse , so left and right click are switched. That's what i want with my mouse (i'm left hand) but not the wacom pen , as when i press it on the tablet , it doesn't draw anything but opens right clic menu :s
<shawnboy> This is probably been asked a hundred times, but will Lucid definitely be available Apr 29 and if so does anyone know what time?
<Meeko> Daijoubu: Probly not, just run an update.
<Daijoubu> Meeko, phew thanks ^^
<shawnboy> all I can find is RC
<Meeko> shawnboy: Becaouse it's the last release.
<Meeko> !release date | shawnboy
<Meeko> !release | shawnboy
<ubottu> shawnboy: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Meeko> hmmz
<PythonPup> shawnboy, the schedule is not until the night of the 29th.  I don't speak for the team, so I don't know what time it will really be.
<shawnboy> PythonPup, I never understood if that meant now (it's 29th and is nighttime) or the eve of 29th.
<PythonPup> At the end of the day on the 29th
<shawnboy> I understand. Thanks, PythonPup.
<PythonPup> Mikerhinos, wacom looks to be officially supported.  There is an official xserver package for it.  Sorry, I don't know more.
<PythonPup> Mikerhinos, If you don't find anything else, I'd try the xorg.conf tweak listed in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151   The message is old, but it looks pretty generic.  Don't install the package they mention.  That seems to be depracated.
<pakete> hey all
<Meeko> Not yet, pakete =)
<pakete> mein gott
<pakete> how long!
<Mikerhinos> yes wacom-tools doesn't exist on lucid , too bad , because that's what i need to install the button configuration tool .deb i found :s
<Meeko> pakete: The release date is today. When today is tomorrow you can ask again (thats on international dateline).
<Meeko> or when today is yesterday is probly better.
<pakete> i celebrated yesterday, i am going to celebrate today and will re-celebrate tomorrow!
<pakete> lucid lynx is worth celebrating every day and night =)))) lol maybe
<cjae> 10.04 available?
<Kalidarn> cjae: probably not until later today
<Kalidarn> it's currently 7:14AM UTC
<cjae> ahh
<iceroot> 10.04 still using init-scripts or are they complety removed for startup?
<Jeeves_> iceroot: Partially
<Jeeves_> Unfortunatly
<iceroot> hm
<Jeeves_> It's kindof confusing now
<iceroot> not good for an lts-version to mix something important like that (imo)
<cjae> where is canonical located
<Jeeves_> Some packages still leave files in /etc/default, which aren't used
<Jeeves_> iceroot: I agree
<Jeeves_> Canonical doesn't :)
<Jeeves_> cjae: Uk, Us.
<Guest16373> I tried using jigdo-lite to download the 10.04 RC source DVD -- it fails with 96 source files missing.
<iceroot> maybe i will have a look today at 10.04 in a vm to see if it is worth upgrading
<cjae> thanks
<amereservant> So far I like it quite a bit better than 9.10.
<amereservant> Some very nice improvements.
<RnFstRuckHrd> I am sure I am to 1 x 10 ^96 person to ask this but...... when will we all get to upgrade?
<amereservant> RnFstRuckHrd: Next week, it's been delayed due to too many asking.
<iceroot> RnFstRuckHrd: when its done
<PythonPup> RnFstRuckHrd, I already upgraded.
<amereservant> They got nervous and withheld it an additional week.
<PythonPup> If you install the RC, and then do the updates, it gets you to the same setup.
<RnFstRuckHrd> Amereservant/iceroot - TY ;-)      |        PythonPup - LUCKY!!!!!
<PythonPup> Lucid is nice.  You'll like it.
<amereservant> PythonPup: Ohhh, that's what all those updates just earlier were all about.
<RnFstRuckHrd> I have the RC on my laptop - but it has not gotten any updates :-s
<nishanth> does anyone know if the final release of  lucid is out?
<amereservant> Nope, they're waiting another week.
<amereservant> nishanth: ^^
<Jeeves_> :)
<RnFstRuckHrd> I have only been a complete linux (kubuntu) user for 5 months now so this will be my first big upgrade. Will downloading an .iso to make an install disk take forever due to the demand tomorrow?
<amereservant> Check back then and it'll be there.
<Guest16373> RnFstRuckHrd, use BitTorrent to download it.  Having lots of people downloading it at the same time will make it faster, not slower.
<amereservant> Nah, not very many people will be downloading 9.10 now.
<Jeeves_> Just update using the update manager
<PythonPup> RnFstRuckHrd, Just do a torrent download of the RC iso.  I and a lot of other people are seeding it and it will come down fast.  Or, be patient and wait a week.
<Jeeves_> you don't need the whole iso
<amereservant> 10.04 next week will be another story.
<RnFstRuckHrd> I figured as much for the bitorrent method - but what about the mirrors? just not sure how they work
<nishanth> i thought they said april 29th
<Jeeves_> and there'll always be packages you need to download
<amereservant> LOL.
<Jeeves_> nishanth: It is :)
<Jeeves_> amereservant is messing around :)
<amereservant> RnFstRuckHrd: It's peer-to-peer sharing.
<nishanth> so is it out?
<RnFstRuckHrd> amereservant - mirrors??
<RnFstRuckHrd> nishanth - NOT YET
<RnFstRuckHrd> 1 wk
<amereservant> RnFstRuckHrd: No, bittorrent.
<nishanth> ok
<nishanth> waiting.........
<amereservant> RnFstRuckHrd: No mirrors involved in that.
<amereservant> Yeah, check back next week and it'll for sure be here.
<RnFstRuckHrd> right - but can a mirror only handle one anounce at a time? or is it only limited by the connection speed of the mirror and the person downlaoding?
<amereservant> That is if all of humanity doesn't end before then.
<ph0xide> in how many hours will be released
<RnFstRuckHrd> LOL
<amereservant> ph0xide: 72 hours.
<RnFstRuckHrd> 148
<RnFstRuckHrd> hrs that is
<PythonPup> ph0xide, I predict the number will fit in a small int.
<amereservant> LOL.
<ph0xide> PythonPup, u had the smartest answer
<RnFstRuckHrd> fact
<ph0xide> :)
<NinoScript> NerdsMcGee, can you click? can you move? :O
<amereservant> RnFstRuckHrd: Since they're all up in some cloud computing business, I don't think they'll have any issues with download server loads.
 * RnFstRuckHrd formats laptop and desktop to Gutsy Gib. - I always wanted a stable release!
<amereservant> I was watching a Youtube video on the Spring Board manager for iPhone/iTouch and I cried when I realized it had to be compiled with no instructions on how to do so.  What a tease.
<amereservant> The guy shows it off and yet it's not done in time to be in the 10.04 release.  He should be kicked.
<ojii> my keyboard on my lucid notebook stopped working today, and after logging in using the on-board keyboard the touchpad also stops working, anyone have an idea what I could do?
<amereservant> Eat a banana.  That's what I"m fixing to do.  Not sure if it'll help your keyboard issue though.
<RnFstRuckHrd> ojii - just wait for the updates
<ojii> RnFstRuckHrd, i'll try updating using SSH
<ojii> god bless ssh!
<amereservant> RnFstRuckHrd: How's he going to get them if he has no keyboard?
<amereservant> LOL.
<amereservant> NM, he answered.
<ojii> :D
<RnFstRuckHrd> lol
<ojii> but yea
<ojii> that would've been something to consider
<b0w> ojii erase everything! wait for a new clean fresh aromatic install of th final version
<ojii> b0w, not really an option
<RnFstRuckHrd> remote desktop via telepathy
<RnFstRuckHrd> what? you cant do that???
<ojii> can I start synergy over ssh?
<amereservant> b0w: That's my solution.  Backup what I need, reformat it til it works.
<b0w> yeah thats the mose healthy thing to do
<b0w> it walywas lkike this on new releases
<b0w> you have to wait like 1 week or two
<amereservant> It's the only way I know to fix Windows' sluggish ways after a year or so.
<ojii> wewt for ynergy
<b0w> and then everything is fixed
<RnFstRuckHrd> when I was on XP I formated every 6 months - glad those days are over
<bbordwell> RnFstRuckHrd, +!
<bbordwell> +1
<amereservant> Yeah.  I'm hoping Windows 7 holds more promise.  It's looking a little better than Vista so far, but not by much.
<PythonPup> Has anyone here used the btrfs on Lucid?  If so, what do you think of it?
<pcrov> somehow i managed to run xp, and actually upgrade to vista, and keep that going fine on 2 comps for years (still going fine, actually) without wiping/reinstalling
<amereservant> I just hate how much it bogs my boxes down over time.
<bbordwell> pcrov, My windows install last forever now that i never use it
<RnFstRuckHrd> going home to introduce my parents to Kub 10.04 when I can get my install CD downloaded. They are done with paying for AV software and other apps. Pretty excited to see them explore a new OS, they are not tech savvy at all but had no problem getting around my 9.04 laptop I let them try out
<amereservant> pcrov: Hmmm.  I have to wipe Vista about 18-24 months to "refresh" it.  I do like Vista over all previous versions though.  It has done well for me regardless all the complaints people had about it.
<RnFstRuckHrd> pcrov - by a lottery ticket son!!!! you must have quite the luck or some kind of gift!
<amereservant> If ppl would quit buying crap computers, it wouldn't run like crap.
<knittl> hi. so when's lucid due? =)
<pcrov> amereservant: i concur about it doing well, despite the naysayers
<RnFstRuckHrd> knittl: 4/29/2011
<misse-> RnFstRuckHrd: gfy. I installed xubuntu on my uncle's new gf's ancient hardware (p3 800mhz 192MB RAM) Running XP with no service packs before.
<knittl> RnFstRuckHrd: :P i meant more lik e10 hours, 2 hours, 5 hours, …
<amereservant> pcrov: I think the issue all comes down to people buying junky cheap computers and wanting a Ferrari from it.
<RnFstRuckHrd> I was more then pleased with how XP ran on my desktop and laptop machines. I was just curious what all of this linux business was about. I liek what I saw and liked that I could stop pirating software ;-)
<pcrov> amereservant: that and folk loading their comps up with every flashy "screensaver" that lands in their inbox
<misse-> amereservant: :P why would you want to buy any computer just to run vista on it? I wouldn't even use a computer with vista on it if it was given to me for free.
<amereservant> LOL, yeah, no joke.
<RnFstRuckHrd> knittl: it will be sometime in the next week. Just freeze yourself like Eric Cartman did when he was waiting for the Wii - it worked for him
<bbordwell> pcrov, the biggest problem is all the bloat that major OEMs put on their windows machines
<amereservant> misse-: Everyone has their opinions.  There are some things I still just cannot do as efficiently in Linux as much as I love it, as I can in Windows.
<RnFstRuckHrd> misse: WOW no service packs. what was that like lol
<amereservant> Otherwise I would've ditched it a while back.
<RnFstRuckHrd> amereservant: I agree - emulating win in linux is not as good as just having a machine run win
<knittl> RnFstRuckHrd: sometimes next week? it's today -.-
<misse-> RnFstRuckHrd: couldn't connect to the wifi since XP didn't know what WPA was :P "The network is using a secure WEP encryption" :P .. no it wasn't and no it's not (wep, being secure) :)
<RnFstRuckHrd> misse: LOL! yikes
<amereservant> RnFstRuckHrd: Nah, it doesn't work if you try running video-editing software or games.
<RnFstRuckHrd> knittle - patience is a virtue
<RnFstRuckHrd> amereservant - most certainly true
<misse-> amereservant: Agreed, but there are much better versions of windows available then vista. I would argue that XP's better.. but I think you'll atleast agree that W7 is a much better OS than vista was when it was released.
<RnFstRuckHrd> I tried emulatiing EAC - fail
<knittl> RnFstRuckHrd: i was just asking. i'v been using it anyway for months now
<knittl> s/now/already/
<RnFstRuckHrd> knittl: I am not riding you - I am here for the same thing. I was just asking the same Q in fact not more than 20 mins ago. I am just here now because I am too giddy with excitment to sleep.
<RnFstRuckHrd> seriously
<knittl> lol
<knittl> it's 9 am here
<RnFstRuckHrd> :-p
<pcrov> bring photoshop and bridge natively to linux (w/ 64 bit support) and i could probably switch over completely. but there's no way i can settle on the gimp.
<RnFstRuckHrd> its 01:44 here
<amereservant> misse-: Well, in some cases.  I like Vista and up because of the 64-bit.  XP 64-bit was a joke.  I do like some things better about Windows 7, but there's some things they should've left alone.  XP was and is light, but the extra features Vista has was a big improvement for my needs.
<knittl> RnFstRuckHrd: i think you can go to sleep
 * RnFstRuckHrd pleads for the adobe suite - primarily LightRoom
<misse-> RnFstRuckHrd: idd ^^. I should've almost donated a clone of the partition to a museum or something.. don't think there can be much XP installs out there without even SP1
<knittl> it was usually released around 6 pm here
<amereservant> My box has 8GB RAM and therefore anything less than Vista wouldn't do me any good.
<RnFstRuckHrd> misse: fact
<misse-> amereservant: oh, totally agree on the XP 64bit part ^^.
<sharky> I ended the MS money machine in 07, do I use MS and there apps Yep I paid for it , I wont pay any more
<SandGorgon> amereservant, seriously (and I will be committing heresy here)... just drop vista and take win7 atleast. Your life on the other side, would be that much less miserable
<amereservant> RnFstRuckHrd: No kidding....LightRoom.  That's a Godsend when it comes to editing large numbers of photos.
<RnFstRuckHrd> amereservant - vista wouldnt do you any good either. you need the CS4 master collection in its entirety running simultaneously to use all of that mem
<SandGorgon> the only reason for windows is..... TF2
<misse-> SandGorgon: doesn't run in wine?
<amereservant> SandGorgon: Oh, I am.  I'm running 7 on three PCs now to see how it plays out.
<RnFstRuckHrd> amereservant - absolutely
<SandGorgon> misse-, performance suffers... i hae an old nvidia 7xxx
<amereservant> RnFstRuckHrd: LOL, that RAM was my way of combating my tendency to overload my PC with too much heavy multi-tasking.
<misse-> SandGorgon: oh, want another one? Just dumped my old P4 with dual 7xxxGTX in SLI.. Never got the SLI to function under linux
<pcrov> RnFstRuckHrd: i often work with source images that are half a gig each.. throw some layers on that and it adds up quick. 8gig mem definitely comes in use here
<RnFstRuckHrd> does anyone here have a a dock app preference? I gave cairo dock a shot today - best expereince so far (offtopic I know) how about a dock preference for Kub 10.04 ;-)
<RnFstRuckHrd> amereservant: haha!
<amereservant> Plus it was really cheap and my motherboard could handle it so why not?
<amereservant> My newest box is another story.  DDR3 is a little pricey.
<misse-> RnFstRuckHrd: tried it yesterday and am still using it. Was using docky or gnome-do with docky before and I must say cairo is a great alternative.. most noticable is the notification animation that doesn't just run once and then has an invisible little red glow beneath it.
<bbordwell> RnFstRuckHrd, cairo dock is what i liked, i do not use one though
<RnFstRuckHrd> pcrov: all my photos are imported in RAW  -  never more then two or three layers during editing. 4 gigs works for me. Not saying I wouldnt love 8 just for funzzies!
<misse-> it keeps spinning or bouncing until I notice it, that's perfect
<Noble> Will Lucid be relased today?
<amereservant> Noble: Nope, major defect.
<amereservant> Check back next week.
<RnFstRuckHrd> misse/bbordwell: TY - cairo is in front for me. I do honestly like the K Menu though but docks a pretty
<bbordwell> amereservant, the memory leak?
<amereservant> Yeah.
<pcrov> RnFstRuckHrd: scanning film, much of it medium format. 8 lets me check my email while working on that :)
<amereservant> It's spilling all over the place.
<RnFstRuckHrd> Noble - 4/29/2010 + 7 days
<Noble> Roger that.
<Noble> Is it the X-issue thats keeping it?
<bbordwell> RnFstRuckHrd, So will it be called 10.05? lol
<RnFstRuckHrd> pcrov: NICE!  well there you go :-p
<amereservant> We're trying to get the problem mopped up though.
<RnFstRuckHrd> bbordwell - no, 10.0499999999999999999999999999999999
<amereservant> Noble: yeah, we're re-verting to the X in 9.10 for now.
<RnFstRuckHrd> sorry 10.04.999999999999999999999999999999
<bbordwell> amereservant, do you know if it will be fixed or if they are going to pull the change that introduced the bug?
<Noble> amereservant: According to the bugreport there is a fix out there, or am I missunderstanding?
<amereservant> bbordwell: We're scrapping the whole X for 10.04 because of it.
<BUGabundo_remote> hey hey huckle barry
<amereservant> End of story.
<ojii> is there a way to prevent gwibber from jumping to top all the time when I'm reading stuff further down?
<LucidFox> I just did a fresh install for Lucid, and the Install button in the Software Center isn't working
<arand> RnFstRuckHrd: Hardly, 10.04.1 is reserved for the point-update...
<BUGabundo_remote> should I even dare joining #ubuntu-releaseparty?
<LucidFox> Any ideas?
<RnFstRuckHrd> arand - I joke
<LucidFox> I just press it and nothing happens, apt-get install works fine
<amereservant> Server will go on to 10.04 and so will the core of the Desktop/netbook, but the X will be 9.10
<misse-> amereservant: that spoils my day somewhat. but hey, it's a valid decision to postpone the relase, the bug is kinda showstopping :P
<amereservant> LMBO!!!
<Noble> amereservant: What featuers will be removed from the current 10.04 X?
<BUGabundo_remote> Noble: why do you expect anything to be removed?
<amereservant> Man, I'm jerking your legs.
<arand> RnFstRuckHrd: Of course, but jokes can also be perfected ;)
<pcrov> well played, amereservant
<Noble> Yeah, you got me.
<RnFstRuckHrd> arand - just deposited that one in the bank! ;-P
<amereservant> LOL!!!
<BUGabundo_remote> !OT
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<BUGabundo_remote> !links
<ubottu> DON'T POST LINKS! Lucid isn't out until it's announced, and indicating anything otherwise causes the server to get more load, thus making the release LATER. Is that what you want?
<RnFstRuckHrd> foul
<Heliwr> perhaps I misjudged the purpose of this channel, are we supposed to all be total feminine hygiene products and mislead everyone about the release date?
<LucidFox> "all be total feminine hygiene products"?
<amereservant> LOL.
<RnFstRuckHrd> wtf?
<arand> BUGabundo_remote: If this annoys you? Stay five miles from #ubuntu-release-party :-)
<BUGabundo_remote> !coc | Heliwr
<bullgard4> Heliwr: Don't talk rubbish, please.
<ubottu> Heliwr: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<BUGabundo_remote> arand: I plan too
<Heliwr> every person coming in here asking when lucid will be released is being told to check back next week
<BUGabundo_remote> but I'm here to provide support
<LucidFox> Oh, and also
<Bunbury> morning a;;
<Bunbury> all
<RnFstRuckHrd> Heliwr - theya re being told that it will be available then = TRUE
<Heliwr> it will be available within 24 hours
<RnFstRuckHrd> and also in 7 days
<Bunbury> so countdown now says soon lol
<LucidFox> In the restricted driver manager, when I press Activate, it says
<LucidFox> "You are not authorized to perform this action."
<LucidFox> Any ideas?
<RnFstRuckHrd> morning BunBury
<LucidFox> Sounds like a PolicyKit problem
<BUGabundo_remote> Heliwr: please stop trolling! redirect your burst of energy to #ubuntu-offtopic
<amereservant> LOL.
<bbordwell> LucidFox, did it ask your password when you opened jockey?
<LucidFox> No
<RnFstRuckHrd> BUGabundo_remote - +1
<LucidFox> It used to ask for it when I pressed Activate, before reinstall
<amereservant> On that note....
<bbordwell> LucidFox, well did it ask for it at all?
<LucidFox> No
<LucidFox> Just said I'm not authorized
<bbordwell> LucidFox, try "gksu jockey-gtk"
<mk4> say me. please. where(which site) i can get exact information about ubuntu release date?
<LucidFox> That's a hack...
<LucidFox> I want to get PolicyKit working
<RnFstRuckHrd> does anyone know if mounted filesystems (through a SMB share) will stay that way thorugh my upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04?
<bbordwell> mk4, today sometime
<LucidFox> Meanwhile, Update Manager does correctly ask me for the password, and updates with no errors
<RnFstRuckHrd> LucidFox - progress ;-)
<mk4> bbordwell, thanks
<RnFstRuckHrd> right well, off to spend the rest of my wait it peaceful slumber. night all - see you on the 10.04 side
<LucidFox> What else uses PolicyKit that I can try?
<LucidFox> Network Manager?
<LucidFox> Okay, the user/group manager: pressing Add does nothing
<LucidFox> Definitely a PolicyKit problem
<LucidFox> And it was fine before I reinstalled Lucid from the RC ISO
<JohnFlux> LucidFox: you can try system activity as well - ctrl+esc  and try to kill a process that you don't own
<rob__944> Is there a way to disable the 'waiting' cursor? It's kind of annoying, because when I open Firefox or Open a file with Audacious it keeps waiting for about 10 seconds, even if the application is loaded withing a sec.
<LucidFox> Ctrl-Esc does nothing
<JohnFlux> LucidFox: oh, not KDE?
<LucidFox> GNOME
<JohnFlux> LucidFox: sorry dunno
<allo> hi
<allo> if any dev is here ...
<allo> http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi_4.4/Troubleshooting#Apparmor is still an issue in lucid rc with all updates installed
<LucidFox> ...Oh wait
<LucidFox> policykit isn't even *installed*
<LucidFox> which is weird
<arand> allo: Maybe... But ask away, anyway.
<SandGorgon> allo, disable akonadi and ur computer will work faster
<Mandrew> hiya ppl
<LucidFox> ...policykit is in universe?
<LucidFox> How does it make any sense?
<Mandrew> at what time do they release the 10.04?
<Bunbury> 2500 hours
<Bunbury> :P j/k
<Mandrew> nice need to get a new watch then
<Mandrew> maybe one with the brand name of Bunbury
<Bunbury> lol that would be a priceless timepiece
<Mandrew> naa timeless ;)
<Bunbury> lol
<SandGorgon> does anybody know of any archiving/compress manager other than Ark for kubuntu 10.04... it really, really sucks compared to Gnome's file-roller
<rob__418> Is there a command to rename all files in a directory to random names?
<Ruscour7> not that i'm aware of, a script could do it though
<rob__418> could you assist me with that? I'm not familiar with Linux...
<RomD> rob__418: do you know a scripting language like ruby or python?
<rob__418> No, sorry
<RomD> well, that would have helped
<tavasti> rob__418, do they need to be random, or is just running number ok?
<progre55> !outyet?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<progre55> !outyet
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<rob__418> tavasti: Number is fine, anything.
<kwtm> rob__418: Why, yes there is.  Do you need it?
<FeasibilityStudy> Come on, some dev here needs to send me the .iso.
<rob__418> kwtm: Do I need what? Sorry my English is not the best.
<kwtm> rob__418: Oh.  What language, then?  You asked "is there a program to rename a file to random names"
<rob__418> kwtm: German :), yes that's what I need.
<yellabs> hello there
<yellabs> is the release today?
<pirx> yellabs: i am waiting for it too
<yellabs> is there some trouble , that its not out yet?
<l3on> is there a dedicated channel ?
<pirx> if there will be a delay, i hope they write about it on the webpage
<yellabs> i have the time, so its not really a problem
<yellabs> might be a time difference?
<yellabs> thats causing the delay?
<yellabs> pirx : we can start by reading about 10.04
<yellabs> there is an very nice pdf book, have you seen it?
<pirx> yellabs: nope
<yellabs> okey, i sent it ?
<yellabs> http://ubuntu-manual.org/ubuntu-manual-beta.pdf
<yellabs> really cool project, dont you think?
<yellabs> hmm, just love open source
<pirx> thye only thing i will need to know is 1. how do i change so that the window buttons are on the right side, and 2. will a 10.04 server beta be able to be upgraded to the final version without problems :)
<yellabs> for the first question , bookmark this page here
<yellabs> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<yellabs> you can also print it to an pdf file, and read it later
<yellabs> for the second, back up all data of your server, then upgrade, this is ,and will alway's be a tricky thing to do...no ,matter what brand you are using
<yellabs> if you are not in a hurry, i would wait untill
<yellabs> its a bit clearer as to what bugs are still in there..
<pirx> yellabs: i got two weeks to test 10.04 on the new server:)
<yellabs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<yellabs> good
<RomD> rob__418: ruby -e "Dir['*'].each {|f| File.rename(f, (0...8).map{97.+(rand(25)).chr}.join + '.' + f.split('.').last) }"
<RomD> you need ruby installed
<yellabs> okey , i am off to do some work
<yellabs> see you and good luck
<rob__418> RomD: thank you!
<RomD> np
<bp0> how much ram should you have to go without swap?
<Rahux> Hi guys - I was wondering if someone can give me advise on how to report a Lucid alpha->beta regression? My bluetooth keyboard/mouse no longer work.
<bp0> omg too late Rahux !
<Rahux> snap =p
<Bunbury> lol
<Rahux> snooze you lose I guess - but might be useful for the future..there seems to be an easy workaround
<bp0> :)
<Rahux> still worth throwing it in somewhere? It was fine on the alphas, but with beta and RC, a dialog comes up asking if I want to grant permission to the bluetooth device.. and unfortunately, w ithout my bluetooth input devices, I can grant no access
<Bunbury> use a psr/usb spare to do it?
<Bunbury> ps2
<Rahux> yeah that's what I plan to do .. was just feeling a little lazy and thought I'd file a report in the mean time
<Rahux> though obviously probably not going to be much use for this release
<westinghouse> bananas are required to meow
<Bunbury> huh
<vish> anyone know how to find the PCI address of my graphics card?
<popey> vish: lspci -n
<mikehh> vish: lspci in a terminal window
<vish> thanks guys.. so 00:1c.0  and sort is the addr..
<theadmin> Something weird with network manager here
<theadmin> Connection was lost (nothing was working), yet it still thought it's there
<vish> theadmin: it disconnects on its own?
<vish> heh , mine is different issue then ;p
<westinghouse> yeah song for guy is great but he died
<Rahux> crap. This was not as easy as anticipated - granting access is not enough
<Rahux> it makes the receive behave like a standard bluetooth hub - one that doesn't like the keyboard and mouse that it is bundled with
 * Rahux sighs
<mikehh> Rahux: what keyboard and mouse are you using
<Rahux> Logitech MX Desktop Revolutions
<Rahux> Revolution*
<Rahux> just checked: Cordless Desktop MX 5500 Revolution - http://www.logitech.com/en-au/keyboards/keyboard_mice_combos/devices/3481
<mikehh> Rahux: just wondering - I have - Bus 003 Device 003: ID 045e:00f9 Microsoft Corp. Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1
<Rahux> is that bluetooth also?
<mikehh> Rehux: haven't a clue, I would asume so
<Rahux> a lot of them use radio not bluetooth - the bluetooth ones tend to be quite (over)pricey - I just got lucky ending up with this because logitech lost my actual desktop combo when they sent it for repair
<Rahux> so they sent me this sexy new kit
<hemanth> is libgjs0 missing in rc? gnome-shell dependency
<mikehh> My son has a few Logitech desktops, but he is still on 9.10 so I haven't heard of any problems there
<arand> !info libgjs0 | hemanth
<ubottu> hemanth: libgjs0 (source: gjs): Mozilla-based javascript bindings for the GNOME platform. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 147 kB, installed size 536 kB
<Rahux> yeah I used alpha 3 without a problem.. when I tried the final beta the problem started but I was so busy I didn't have time to report
<Rahux> and I just tried the RC and to my terror, I had the same issue
<Rahux> now I'm kicking myself for not reporting earlier lol
<hemanth> arand, gnome-shell: Depends: libgjs0 but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages, you suggest apt-get install libgjs0?
<arand> hemanth: use aptitude and see what it claims to be broken
<hemanth> arand, okies, updating aptitude
<echosystm> WHERE DA NEW UBUNTUS AT
<rohan> lol, echosystm
<echosystm> do you have them rohan?
<echosystm> are you hiding them all to yourself?
<rohan> yes
<mikehh> Rahux: just checked - mine uses RF rather than Bluetooth
<echosystm> ive been refreshing my browser all day
<coz_> echosystm,  I dont think it is officially released yet
<rohan> echosystm: try to swipe them off your /dev/null
<hemanth> arand, score 20 on downgrade on xulrunner!
<echosystm> coz_, its meant to be coming out today
<coz_> echosystm,  right but my guess is that this channel will not exist when it is released :)
<arand> hemanth: Have you install that from some unofficial repo?
<echosystm> my isps mirror synced quite late today
<coz_> echosystm,  so when you are redirected to #ubuntu you will know it is released :)
<echosystm> perhaps the repo is already in release state
<mikehh> Rahux: I am sure there must be some other users of the Logitech Cordless Desktops
<hemanth> arand, no, but my repo list is pretty big, some other dep might have been xulrunner, is there a way to find out which guy installed this ?
<Rahux> mikehh: One would think so.. I guess the first week or 2 will show us
<arand> hemanth: apt-cache xulrunner will tell you which versions are available and which are installed
<Rahux> though it is rather annoying.. if I tinker with it I'm sure there must be a way to use an older bluetooth module or something.. haha though I should probably be studying for my emergency medicine exams :P
<hemanth> arand, its says E: Invalid operation xulrunner; but i have xulrunner-1.9.2
<arand> hemanth: Ah, sorry, "apt-cache policy xulrunner"
<hemanth> arand, Installed: (none), Candidate: (none), but aptitude suggests an upgrade when i try to install gnome-shell, very strange
<c3l> whats up with the new release? why isnt it out yet?
<c3l> is it the graphics driver issue slowing it down?
<arand> hemanth: check that it isn't xulrunner.0 xulrunner1 or something...
<lightbricko> c3l: It is supposed to be released "sometime" today, and today is not ovvr yet.
<lightbricko> over
<c3l> aha, I see. thanks
<coz_> c3l,  as I mentioned before... it is more than likely this channel wont be here   you will be redirected to #ubuntu when it is released
<lightbricko> c3l check #ubuntu-release-party.
<c3l> nice
<robban_> Anyone else having problem with external usb disks, only accessible for owner i.e. can't be shared using e.g. samba
<mikehh> Rahux: I was going to try a Wave Cordless Desktop my son has, but that is also 2.4 GHz wireless, not bluetooth, sorry
<pirx> looks like a dist-upgrade on a lucid-beta server brings it up to LTS
<Fudge> im on rc1 and dist-upgrade says im up to date, how can i tell if its already updated?
<Ken8521_> pirx, well yeah
<Ken8521_> Fudge, what do you mean?... if you ran dist-upgrade, and it says you're up to date, then you're up to date.
<Rahux> mikehh: Thanks anyway - I think I'll try and hti the books for now.. hopefully I can work out who to harrass this weekend =p
<Fudge> but i hadnt run it before so thought shoudl still be rc1, i have updated and upgraded how ever
<Ken8521_> well, there you go.
<Rahux> take care
<pirx> Fudge: what does this say?  cat /etc/lsb-release | grep DESCR
<Mandrew> anyone here that know what the power consumption on a 5400rpm hdd?
<Mandrew> is*
<Fudge> LTS :D
<Fudge> that was easy
<Ken8521_> Fudge, you'd have got the same thing with lsb_release -a
<HawkMan_> Need soome tips to activate compiz/effects on my atom/ion system, I got working Nvidia drivers installed. and it asks if I want to keep my settings, but when I answer yes it's still just basic.
<pvandewyngaerde> anyone else getting an errormessage when using the loadkeys command ??  it only works as root for me
<mikehh> Mandrew: which drive
<Mandrew> in generall
<Mandrew> what im trying to compare is the power consumption on a hdd 5400 rpm vs a ssd
<Fudge> thanks
<bp0> release delayed
<Mandrew> if im bettter of with a ssd
<mikehh> Mandrew: look at http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.asp?driveid=773 - bottom of page - i.e. read/write = 6.0 watts
<Mandrew> man thats a big dif the ssd im looking at have a 2 Watt when its getting used
<mikehh> that's called solid state rather than moving parts :-}
<mikehh> Mandrew: yeah but how much does a 2TB SSD drive cost?
<Mandrew> i might even get more out of my battery with a ssd
<Mandrew> i dont need that in my netbook thoug ;)
<Mandrew> i need boot speed wright speed and better battery
<mikehh> get an external drive for extra storage and backup
<hemanth> arand, sorry for the delay, but i'm positive about the version
<arand> hemanth: If aptitude only shows an upgrade as the broke-fix, it should be ok to follow through with it a would guess...
<lapion> Hmm I use a 8GB  CF acrd in stead of a harddiskdrive
<hemanth> arand, okies will take the risk :) thank you
<Mandrew> is that faster then a hdd
<lapion> well I am getting 40GB read speeds
<lapion> 40Mb/s
<Mandrew> thats nice :P
<lapion> only the writing speeds is realy slow
<lapion> so slow I have to use a ramdisk for the firefox profile
<Mandrew> sorry but i need to split  now c ya ppl l8r
<Mandrew> thanks for the info lapion
<lapion> but that's because it's an old card
<lapion> the beauty about it that to connect a cf card to an ide controller all you need is a 1:1 adaptor
<lapion> however only for P-ATA
<unknown__> hello, since yesterday I'm getting strange problem. After I reboot PC, I need to change USB port for my mouse, otherwise it doesn't work. Do you know what can cause that?
<unknown__> maybe some advice what logs should I provide..
<unknown__> btw. mouse is logitech mx air if its matter..
<lapion> At boot I sometimes have the same problem with ubuntu-64
<unknown__> lapion: yes, my is also x64 :/
<lapion> I have to reconnect keyboardhub
<lapion> that is diconnect reconnect
<unknown__> the last time when I swap ports, keyboard has stopped to respond
<unknown__> If I use the same port, it doesn't work, I need to change to other
<lapion> keyboard is my hub for the mouse
<lapion> takes a long time tpo activate the port if I use the same port
<bullgard4> Why did my Lucid RC install the DEB program package gnupg and not gnupg2?
<kjele> bullgard4: Intended or bug
<lapion> I have to be off..
<cozziemoto> oooo very strange ...no wallpaper with today's updates  :)
<kirai> salut
<bullgard4> kjele: Your answer was not helpful.
<om26er> why are we still on GNOME Terminal 2.29.6 ?
<cozziemoto> anyone here use secure-delete?
<kjele> bullgard4: Well if you do not need gnupg2 then it is intended but if you need it then it is a bug.
<vistakiller> anyone else have suspend problem?
<kjele> vistakiller: What video driver you using?
<om26er> vistakiller, its a notebook?
<vistakiller> nvidia binary
<vistakiller> no dekstop 285gtx
<vistakiller> is break from alpha 3
<kjele> vistakiller: They ought to have problems.
<BUGabundo_remote> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/570765
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 570765 in ubiquity "[Lucid] no GRUB menu entry for other operating systems" [Critical,Confirmed]
<vistakiller> was work great two years now
<kjele> vistakiller: nvidia faults
<vistakiller> any solution?
<vistakiller> to edit grub or anything else?
<cozziemoto> whoa trying to change background is opening a limitless number of file manager windows minimized o0
<lapion> I had to chkdsk my ntfs partition for grub to recognise it
<ikey> ...grub not recognising other OS's? o_o
<ikey> wow.
<kiall> lapion, thats the bug holding up 10.04 ;)
<kiall> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/570765
<kjele> vistakiller: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/510004
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 570765 in ubiquity "[Lucid] no GRUB menu entry for other operating systems" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510004 in pm-utils "[lucid regression] random graphics effects after resume from suspend to RAM" [Undecided,Fix released]
<vistakiller> is not work at all kjele
<ikey> gotta admit..
<ikey> Not exactly bugs
<ikey> More like insane flaws.
<BUGabundo_remote> oh damn :( 10.04.1
<ikey> Hope to God they don't release with those issues..
<kiall> ikey, the grub one, IMO, is a feature rather than a bug!
<om26er> BUGabundo_remote, kubuntu ruled out, desktop UNE for a respin but still only xubuntu is left I think
<ikey> kiall: Yeah that don't wash with me.
<ikey> lol
<kiall> ;)
<kjele> vistakiller: click on the link and read the bug report
<ikey> Unless you argued that they were solving bug #1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<vistakiller> i just read it
<ikey> xD
<vistakiller> i have this problem with binary driver form nvidia
<vistakiller> in 9.10
<vistakiller> i have update my driver to new from ppa
<vistakiller> and i have fix the problem
<vistakiller> the suspend works fine from then in 9.10
<vistakiller> after i have upgrade to lucid and after one week the suspend stops to work
<kjele> vistakiller: The bug report is for lucid
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> release ETA?
<ZykoticK9> cousin_mario, no one knows - sometime today
<cozziemoto> hey guys after update this morning  I get   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/Screenshot.png    the actual desktop image flashes for about 2 seconds when starting compiz then goes back that that
<cousin_mario> ok
<vistakiller> i see it was begin from jaunty
<vistakiller> is any bug fix or in this version i will forgot suspend?
<BUGabundo_remote> vistakiller: purge the PPA
<joaopinto> argh, we have an emergency delay :( ?
<BUGabundo_remote> joaopinto: yes :(
<vistakiller> i think to install newest nvidia driver from ppa
<joaopinto> likely to be a +1 delay ?
<arand> joaopinto: How come?
<BUGabundo_remote> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/570765
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 570765 in ubiquity "[Lucid] no GRUB menu entry for other operating systems" [Critical,Confirmed]
<vistakiller> just upload a fix for plymouth in proposed
<Lazy^> Lucid works perfectly, update-manager offered stable version for me =)
<brosen> Hello. I may be blind, but how do I change the font size for IRC in Telepathy?
<pakete> is it out yet?
<Jaymac> pakete, i am sure you can answer that yourself :)
<fromspace> no
<joaopinto> arand, not sure, I am assuming the iso respinning will cascace into a mirror synchronization delay
<joaopinto> cascade
<joaopinto> it must have been an hard decision
<pakete> so when???
<ZykoticK9> pakete,  no one knows - sometime today
<joaopinto> or tomorrow :P
<pakete> it's been so aited for...we can't wait any longer
<Jaymac> joaopinto, what's happened with the mirrors?
<coz_> pakete,  when you log onto t his channel and you are redirected to #ubuntu you will know for sure it has been released :)
<pakete> we need it NOW
<pakete> =)))
<arand> joaopinto: Oh, is there any ref. for it, and what caused it?
<Jaymac> pakete, you already have it if you're running the RC
<joaopinto> arand, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IncidentReports/2010-04-29-Late-respin-for-bug-570765
<HagenaarsDotNu> pakete, how often are you going to ask? Reminds me of me and my sister in the car ('are we there yet?', 'are we there yet?', 'are we there yet?', 'are we there yet?', 'are we there yet?')
<BUGabundo_remote> pakete: $ update-manager -d
<BUGabundo_remote> don't need to wait
<BUGabundo_remote> bye
<ikey> pakete: while 0; do sleep 5 && wget -O - http://www.ubuntu.com | grep -i "released" ; done
<lightbricko> What is the difference between the latest RC and the final release that will be released today?
<ikey> Eventually you'll find out.
<BUGabundo_remote> ikey: don't abuse the servers... ok?
<joaopinto> !final | lightbricko
<ubottu> lightbricko: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Jaymac> joaopinto, looks like a good decision... would have been crazy to release 10.04 with a grub but
<BUGabundo_remote> subscribe announce mailinglist
<Jaymac> bug*
<ikey> BUGabundo_remote: oh come on every 5 seconds?
<BUGabundo_remote> you will get an email as soon as it is out
<ikey> Fine. 120 seconds.
<mrp> when will the new website comelive?
<BUGabundo_remote> ikey: make that 80M ppl
<joaopinto> Jaymac, stilll an hard decision because it affects a minimal portion of users :P
<ikey> 80 minutes?
<ikey> ._.
<lightbricko> joaopinto: I see
<Jaymac> joaopinto, yeah but i think it was the right call... a lot of people dual boot
<joaopinto> dual boot users without an internet connection :)
<BUGabundo_remote> 80 milio
<BUGabundo_remote> 80 milion
<ikey> ...lol.
<coz_> is anyone getting this  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/Screenshot.png after this mornings  updates?   the desktop image will flash on for about 2 seconds when starting compiz then back to that :)
<arand> joaopinto: Ah, well definitely the right call I'd say.
<Jaymac> so i imagine if it comes out today, it will be 23:59 in Hawaii :)
<mrp> is it utc?
<vega> there should be some kind of autokick that detects "is it out yet" questions
<ikey> lol
<Jaymac> why people don't just check the website is beyond me :)
<stevecam> are there complications with releasing the new ubuntu?
<pakete> ha
<ikey> Jaymac: For the exact same reason people don't google their issue before asking in support channels
<ikey> That would require initiative and effort
<pakete> i ran RC - i disliked it for its minor sucky bugs...
<lukehasnoname> Iced Earth: great band.
<Jaymac> ikey, i can sympathise with that sometimes, depending on the competence of the user - it can be easier to be talked through something than read instructions
<Jaymac> ikey, but no excuse for "Is it out yet?" :)
<ikey> aye
<pakete> well
<lightbricko> Jaymac: Would be even worse to write "it is out".
<ikey> heh.
<stevecam> is there a problem that the community could help fix
<pakete> well...
<ikey> stevecam: ehh..
<ikey> "Ubuntu is an operating system built by a worldwide team of expert developers."
<Jaymac> stevecam, it has been fixed afaik
<ikey> So... no.
<pakete> there'd better be a difference between Rc and final
<pakete> cause RC has sucky minor bugs
<stevecam> ok, just noticed it was taking a while
<pakete> which hopefully will be non-present in final
<joaopinto> pakete, if you care about those, you have reported them, and youa re aware if they were fixed or not
<lightbricko> pakete: Even the fully updated version of RC?
<coz_> pakete,  there will be ... maybe with release my webcam will not work  :)
<coz_> as usual
<ikey> Is that the big bad bug then?
<pakete> nonono...everything works just fine, besides plymouth...which always blackscreens, unlike when you use it live from flash stick
<ikey> Just the grub issue?
<ikey> pakete: Plymouth is more trouble than its worth.
<ikey> Add that to the KMS issues, intel i8xxx issues, ATi legacy issues
<pakete> like 2-3 seconds of black screen before giving boot splash
<joaopinto> ikey, right, but it's not optional anyway
<pakete> that is minor but sucky bug\
<stevecam> maybe the release will be forcing people to use signed hardware drivers and will only have a 30-day trial period
<ikey> Read: 60,000 distressed users.
<pakete> all the rest is fine...so i will try final of course, if not solved - i guess i ll downgrade to windows 3.11, as a part of revenge ))) sort of
<ovis> hello
<pakete> hi ovis
<ikey> s/down/up/
<pakete> whasap
<stevecam> lol at PartyBot1 increasing by an hour every time
<ovis> could you help me
<ovis> like
<ovis> i installed virtualbox
<ovis> installed windows on it
<pakete> sure what's the problem
<ovis> and the sound on linux stoped working
<clemyeats> hi ikey
<Ganymede> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikey> hi
<pakete> have you tried recent updates? or donwgrades?
<BUGabundo_remote> 500 users in here :(
<clemyeats> and Suhana
<ovis> yea
<BUGabundo_remote> no rest today :|
<Suhana> hola ;)
<pakete> make sure you ue latest update manager installed
<ovis> like when i go to sound preferences
<ikey> Alternatively install VirtualBox from the Sun website.
<ovis> in hardware tab is no any hardware
<BUGabundo_remote> ovis: can you type everything in a single line?
<ikey> Check package regressions too..
<ovis> ok
<pakete> yeah...you don't actually need hardware for this...
<vega> keep in mind that virtualbox from sun website with USB support doesn't work well with ubuntu 10.04 (the USB part i mean)
<vega> otherwise it is ok
<ikey> Better then the OSE vega ;)
<ovis> it worked fine
<ikey> Right so its *stopped* working, as opposed to not working
<pakete> and make sure you install latest security updates and if you want anti-virus update kit )))
<ikey> So somethings changed :)
<vega> ikey: well not for me, since only reason to use it is with USB support..
<ovis> when i installed lynx the sound was working perfect all things started when i updated and installed virtualbox
<ikey> vega: which OSE doesnt have. Therefore Sun > OSE
<vega> yeah
<ikey> s/Sun/Oracles-play-thing/
<ikey> Is that the last remaining hold up though? The grub bug?
 * ikey notes a grub is a type of bug
<_bt> just upgraded and my mixer applet has disappeared. any ideas?
<ikey> right click the panel → add to panel
<ikey> check for the mixer applet
<_bt> its not there
<clemyeats> _bt: it's not an applet anymore, it's an indicator.
<ikey> the me-menu thing?
<ZykoticK9> ikey, if you need USB in VBox PUEL versions you can see my notes at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/virtualbox -- keep in mind this was from an Alpha version of Lucid - things may have changed
<clemyeats> _bt: check sound-indicator
<_bt> clemyeats: how do i access this?
<ovis> btw
<ikey> ZykoticK9: danke
<clemyeats> _bt: you install it and add the indicator applet to your panel.
<ovis> how to sync iphone apps on ubuntu ?
<_bt> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "sound-indicator"
<clemyeats> _bt: aptitude search indicator
<stevecam> lol @ iphone
<BUGabundo_remote> ovis: you buy a mac
<_bt> clemyeats: its indicator-sound :D
<clemyeats> _bt: ;)
<_bt> unsure how to add this though, it is installed
<clemyeats> _bt: ok, right click the panel, add to, and then "indicator whatever applet"
<ikey> lol.
<_bt> ahhhh well would you look at that. i added "indicator applet" and it added my mixer and evolution mail icon. thanks!
<ikey> Mixer and evolution mail?
<ikey> I fail to see the relationship between the two.
<ikey> At all
<_bt> me neither
<_bt> but that's what happened :D
<BUGabundo_remote> "Are you proposing slipping the 10.04 release for this? Do you realize it takes 2 days to respin ISOs, thus making this a 10.05 release?" https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/570765/comments/31
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 570765 in ubiquity "[Lucid] no GRUB menu entry for other operating systems" [Critical,Confirmed]
<clemyeats> _bt: you're welcome.
<clemyeats> _bt: you can get rid of the mail icon btw.. if you want.
<ikey> wow
<ikey> Read that as Robbie Williams
<Suhana> ^^
<_bt> clemyeats if i do that it removes both
<ikey> it prolly has some options _bt
<ikey> Cue: Right click
<clemyeats> _bt: no, you can get rid of the mail icon on its own and keep the other one.
<clemyeats> ikey: it doesn't .... let me find the info again.
 * clemyeats checks his notes
<ikey> kk
<ikey> It's not gonna work on my machine at all
<ikey> I just know it.
<_bt> clemyeats they are not independent for me. if i remove 1 the other goes too. no right click options aside from "move, lock, remove, add"
<ikey> ATi issue..
<clemyeats> ikey: it will :)
<ikey> this one wont.
<ikey> xD
<ikey> Mind you I've gotta get a new box anyway..
<ikey> This one is teetering on the edge of recycling..
<Suhana> aka tossing out the top window?
<clemyeats> well I've removed it... let me just find out how to do it again.
<ikey> Suhana: yeah
<ikey> From the highest window of the highest tower with the passion of a drink-deprived-paddy
<Suhana> hehe
<ZykoticK9> _bt, if you want to remove the mail icon only -- uninstall indicator-messages
<_bt> thank you
<clemyeats> _bt: sudo apt-get remove indicator-messages
<clemyeats> ^^ikey
<ikey> gotcha
<ikey> ta
<clemyeats> oh.. thanks ZykoticK9 :)
<ZykoticK9> _bt, i didn't like that icon at first either - but it turns green on messages/mail/xchat (if you install the xchat plugin) - it's pretty handy really
<BUGabundo_remote> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/570765/comments/36
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 570765 in ubiquity "[Lucid] no GRUB menu entry for other operating systems" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ikey> xchat plugin? oh god no..
<_bt> ZykoticK9: i do use xchat, i have the xchat applet, are you saying i can consolidate this?
<ikey> They butchered that too? :(
<ZykoticK9> _bt, if you install xchat-gnome-indicator then it will turn that mail icon green when you get an xchat message
<_bt> whoooops
<cheche> I saw the bug 570765 and comment in this channel, but I was told to just grub-update
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 570765 in ubiquity "[Lucid] no GRUB menu entry for other operating systems" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570765
<cheche> it is a shame that this delays the release..
<BUGabundo_lunch> maybe not
<BUGabundo_lunch> just a few houors
<BUGabundo_lunch> or in the worse case, tomorrow
<ikey> brb
<cheche> BUGabundo_lunch:  a few hours for sure. they  decided to respin the 32bit and 64bit CDs
<clemyeats> that's one critical bug alright..
<clemyeats> I'm glad they finally settled on a respin.
<Jeeves_> Yeah.
<cheche> how long it takes?
<clemyeats> to respin?
<Jeeves_> Several hours, i think. Stuff needs to be checked as well
<clemyeats> couple of hours.. the biggest problem is to ensure all mirrors synched the "new" version.. that depends on whether they sync at the same time or not.
<clemyeats> and then there's testing... half a day to do it properly.
<Jeeves_> And also, the new iso's must be distributed again
<cheche> so posibly late today.
<clemyeats> to be honest it's more than a day altogether.
<mondr> question, does anyone know under the desktop wall plugin of compiz, what is multi-monitor behaviour meant to do?
<pakete> have to report, there is no option available on my laptop when trying to adjust special effects
<stevecam> does PartyBot1 have a typo its its messages?
<switchgirl> is it out today?
<yofel> !outyet
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<yofel> haha, not quite right answer...
<tux_> is it out?
<tux_> :P
<switchgirl> ubottu, itnIS the 29th april
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<niekie> ubottu: you're more intellegent than you think you are. :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stevecam> i thought that it was obvious that it wasn't out yet
<niekie> *chuckles*
<hdtdi> am hello. can someone tell me where is 10.4 lts? it sais today.. but in the site is stil rc
<vega> sigh
<clemyeats> :)
<clemyeats> !outyet
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<vega> hdtdi: does it occur to you that there's still hours left in "29th april" ?
<vega> also, google for "timezones"
<hdtdi> vega, uf.. im in europe.. here is 13:00 pm 29 april
<clemyeats> hdtdi: there was a bug and a decision was taken to respin the ISOs so it might not happen today, hard to say.
<hdtdi> hmm thanks
<BiggFREE> Hi
<coz_> BiggFREE,  hey
<coz_> would someone check if they have secure-delete installed and if there is an   smem option on 64 bit?
<switchgirl> bleachbit is broken http://paste.ubuntu.com/424563/
<switchgirl> :(
<coz_> switchgirl,   have you trid
<coz_> switchgirl, have you tried secure-delete?
<switchgirl> coz_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/424564/ no but now you mention it...
<abhijain> is 10.4 fianl iso is released??
<coz_> switchgirl,  mmm   intesting   apparently secure-delet is not working well either    you could try  smem -ll -v  to see if it frees memory cache  but I cant find the man page for it here either
<jrib> !party | abhijain
<ubottu> abhijain: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<switchgirl> !party
<abhijain> confuse with download which is better for download alpha1 or beta
<jrib> abhijain: rc or daily
<switchgirl> !dance
<jrib> abhijain: these are NOT final releases
<abhijain> jrib: so now give me link for download
<switchgirl> !get-drunk
<jrib> abhijain: ubuntu.com/testing
<abhijain> jrib: last day you told me that 2day is final releasing
<jrib> abhijain: yes, sometime later today
<coz_> abhijain,  this channle will be closed when it is released and you should be redirected to #ubuntu channel
<abhijain> jrib:  i will back here once again
<jrib> abhijain: ok
<obscurant1st> lucid was supposed to come today right?
<pakete> it is out now
<pakete> check repositories
<switchgirl> obscurant1st, phanaphana
<Ganymede> today isn't over
<obscurant1st> pakete, ubuntu.com shows RC
<obscurant1st> switchgirl, i dint get you!
<pakete> RC stands for really complete
<obscurant1st> pakete, lol
<pakete> so...
<switchgirl> no. you wont, unless you're british
<obscurant1st> Ganymede, ok, ll wait today is over!
<BiggFREE> bbl
<obscurant1st> switchgirl, no, i ma not british, so why dont you tell me what it is!
<obscurant1st> pakete, btw you asked me to check repositeries, how can i check it?
<pakete> just run sudo -s in console
<iceroot> obscurant1st: check packages.gz if it has a new timestamp (some hours ago) the grub-fix was the last one
<pakete> it will automaticall check
<pakete> but you have to install the update kit and check your pc/or any for malware
<ikey> lol @ malware
<pakete> exactly ikey!
<pakete> sudo -s do check malwar
<Suhana> mal-ware? wozzat?
<pakete> e*
<ikey> wut.
<switchgirl> obscurant1st, its a cartoon refrance people say it when they spot innuendo :P
<ikey> Suhana: "lol @ malware" means I found it funny
<Suhana> :D
<obscurant1st> pakete, update kit ll sudo apt-get install update-kit do?
<pakete> right
<ikey> Perhaps I would've been more clear by saying "HAHAHAHAHAHA OMFG THATS EPIC @ malware". Who knows :)
<pakete> and don't forget to sudo do check malware afterwards
<ikey> huh?
 * ikey wonders if people have forgotten the joys of the strings command..
<ikey> *sigh*
<complience> whats time is the release going to be out?
<pakete> it is going to be...
<ikey> complience: N o'clock
<obscurant1st> pakete, why to check for malwares?
<pakete> as soon as it is out - it will be there
<complience> N?
<ikey> Number.
<pakete> iproise
<ikey> Non-decided
<pakete> ipromise
<complience> oh i see
<complience> but today?
<ikey> Basically it'll be out some time today
<ikey> When it gets here
<ikey> No set time
<_bt> its out already if you look hard enough
<_bt> which is not really that hard at all
 * ikey doesnt' care :)
<ikey> *doesn't
<complience> ah ha,
<_bt> it took me around 5 seconds to locate it
<complience> great
<pakete> when everyone completes the check for malware
<_bt> i don't either
<pakete> and use update kit
<ikey> update kit? ..
<pakete> yes
<pakete> the one from #windows
<ikey> ._.
<pakete> the update kit checks for malware
<ikey> lol wouldnt surprise me if it _is_ malware
<ikey> xD
<Suhana> hang on ... an update kit on windows .. checks for malware on a linux system now?
<Suhana> oh my
<ikey> ya.
<ikey> Brave new world.
<pakete> yes
<ikey> psst: (that was sarcasm)
<pakete> it provides system sustainability also
<pakete> windows defender and so on...
<ikey> mk. brb
<pakete> in order to install it - you go sudo -s do update do update kit
<pakete> then you type sudo -s do check malware
<pakete> after that you ll be able to update to latest release
<pakete> which is ouut
<pakete> it IS out there
<bazhang> pakete, please stop that
<pakete> np
<JohnnyAmerica> sudo -s
<JohnnyAmerica> :)
<pakete> sure
<pakete> =)
<pakete> it is like no problem!
<becomingGuru> So how long until the 10.04 release
<pakete> sudo -s = no problem
<becomingGuru> My new Dell Studio is waiting for me to install Ubuntu
<pakete> be patient
<pakete> it is out there
<charlie-tca> !final becomingGuru
<pakete> it is coming...will be here as possible
<charlie-tca> !final | becomingGuru
<ubottu> becomingGuru: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<bazhang> pakete, its NOT out.
<charlie-tca> Sorry
<pakete> it is OUT THERE
<pakete> not yet here
<charlie-tca> !outyet | becomingGuru
<bazhang> pakete, take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> becomingGuru: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<pakete> i mean it is out there, like something is always out there
<becomingGuru> charlie-tca, Yea, I know... I downloaded the rc for that reason... But the failed the md5 checksum... So, I got to download it again, or...
<charlie-tca> somethime today, utc time
<becomingGuru> wait for a while to download the final version
<pakete> some say it is not gonna be different from RC
<charlie-tca> pakete: that would be inaccurate
<pakete> so if you have RC you may not worry - just use update kit for critical updates
<becomingGuru> The rc I downloaded failed the md5 checksum...
<bazhang> pakete, what is update kit.
<becomingGuru> So, I need to start the download again... Or wait for a short while to download the final
<pakete> it provides the latest and hottest updates and fixes, it also checks for malware automatically
<bazhang> pakete, please stop spreading the wrong information. this is not an idle chatter channel
<bazhang> pakete, no it does not.
<pakete> o-rite
<pakete> np
<obscurant1st> btw if lucid is out, this channel ll still be there or what?
<_bt> "update kit"
<_bt> what is?
<bazhang> _bt, its nothing. just nonsense
<pakete> update kit sounds very suitable when trying to update and check for malware
<charlie-tca> obscurant1st: this channel will no longer exist tomorrow, for a few days
<obscurant1st> charlie-tca, oh,k
<_bt> why do i need update kit to update when update-manager already does that?
<charlie-tca> When it comes back, it will be for Maverick
<bazhang> _bt, you dont. ignore pakete
<pakete> if you are using update manager - you can't check for malware
<JohnnyAmerica> :)
<obscurant1st> charlie-tca, oh so maverick is the nxt ubuntu?
<bazhang> pakete, there is none. stop that
<patdk-wk> marty maverick? :)
<charlie-tca> obscurant1st: yes, Maverick Meerkat
<obscurant1st> pakete, will this update-kit check for windows malwares?
<pakete> omg
<_bt> pakete is talking crap
<obscurant1st> charlie-tca, oh, k. the due date will be around oct- nov right?
<bazhang> stop trolling pakete
<charlie-tca> yup
<obscurant1st> ok
<obscurant1st> pakete, did you happen to develope this update-kit?
<_bt> google says nothing about update-kit
<_bt> LOL
<bazhang> it does not exist.
<pakete> yeah sure...it is because you didn't type sudo -s
<pakete> )
<_bt> someone get him out
<patdk-wk> hmm, no updates today
<bazhang> this channel will close soon enough
<pakete> if something is non-existent it doesn't mean it is not out there...
<JohnnyAmerica> leave him alone
<bazhang> just ignore his trolling
<_bt> you tell us the pakete. i am 100% genuine interested in your malware product
<clemyeats> ikey: how do you ignore someone on the IRC again?
<vega> i don't understand why you don't kick him?
<patdk-wk> /ignore :)
<obscurant1st> pakete, i thought you were serious, !!!
<pakete> so i am just looking forward to final 10.04 that is all... which is currently out there and coming fast - today
<_bt> well it's already out there so go catch up
<pakete> what is serious anyway...
<coz_> hey guys just discovered that the secure-delete package in lucid is incomplete   I had to install the karmic version on lucid to get its optionis available
<JohnnyAmerica> pakete: i love you man
<alex88_> if i have multiple ip on eth0, how can i say to a program to use eth0:0 instead of eth0?
<seththz> hey guys i just finished installing and when i went to reboot i get this message "disk drive for /media/sdb1 is not ready yet or present" i had been able to boot after install just fine but after the reboot i got that. im new to this so i have no idea what went wrong.
<pakete> serious or not - it is out there...and now and then...when you get too serious you risk to end up in #windows
<obscurant1st> pakete, who ends up in windows, last time i ended up in mac
<obscurant1st> :D
<pakete> but who knows, maybe final release has an update kit ...hmmm
<pakete> ?
<obscurant1st> btw how much MB i will have to download if i am upgrading from Karmic to lucid?
<clemyeats> obscurant1st: probably around 3 to 6GB...?
<clemyeats> obscurant1st: it depends what you've got installed.
<pakete> wow
<pakete> you were lucky then, obscurantlst!!!
<obscurant1st> clemyeats, i hv done the default installation of Karmic + some applications. So you are telling me i have to download 3-6GB, oh man. So today i wont be able to upgrade! :(
<obscurant1st> pakete, why?
<pakete> because it is less serious i guess =) anyway we should not deny the possibility that update kit is possible...
<clemyeats> obscurant1st: not to mention that the repositories will be slow "if" they work.. the day of the release.
<clemyeats> obscurant1st: you're better off with a fresh upgrade.
<obscurant1st> clemyeats, fresh upgrade, in the sence? deleting karmic and doing a new install?
<clemyeats> obscurant1st: yes
<obscurant1st> i cant do that!
<obscurant1st> :(
<clemyeats> obscurant1st: why not?
<clemyeats> obscurant1st: read section C1 of http://community.linuxmint.com/index.php/tutorial/view/2
<obscurant1st> i have done lots of installations and customizations, i dont want to loose them!
<soreau> Hey guys, alls I want to know is.. it out yet?
<clemyeats> obscurant1st: I guess you didn't read....
<clemyeats> soreau: no
<obscurant1st> clemyeats, yeah i didnt read it yet. will read!
<pvandewyngaerde> hello,   is anyone else having the problem that on a console you cannot use the loadkeys command  and it gives a long list of error messages ? one line for keyboard layout 0 -> 127: access denied,   KDSKBENT: action not allowed, loadkeys cannot release keyboard layout 128
<seththz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1464540 seems he had a similar problem but i don't understand how he fixed it :(
<greezmunkey> lo ppl
<Oli``> Is there any way to remove accidental "follows" in gwibber. I clicked on somebody's name in a twitter feed and now there's a button for that person in the sidebar. I don't want them in there... But I can't see how to remove them!
<greezmunkey> check this interesting message from /var/log/kern.log: Apr 26 18:48:32 UbuntuServ01 kernel: Kernel logging (proc) stopped, And then every entry since: Apr 29 05:15:08 UbuntuServ01 kernel: imklog: Cannot read proc file system, 1.
<exi_> hi
<coz_> switchgirl,   I just found out that the secure-delete package in lucid is incomplete  you will have to get the package for karmic and install it
<coz_> switchgirl,  also this "defrags" memor as well
<coz_> switchgirl    it should all be in the man page
<exi_> got a very shot question. i'm searching the lucid svn/git/whatever repo for the gnome-mount package, could someone please tell me where to look for it?
<elnur> Is 9.10 coming out today?
<patdk-wk> elnur, sure :)
<bazhang> elnur, 9.10 is already out
<elnur> oops
<elnur> i meant 10.04 :)
<bazhang> !party | elnur
<ubottu> elnur: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<elnur> patdk-wk, hehe, niice
<KOPRajs> hi
<coz_> exi_,   it doenst seem to be
<coz_> exi_,   available in lucid
<BUGabundo_remote> koltroll: not out yet
 * patdk-wk hadn't realized 9.10 was in the closet :)
<clemyeats> elnur: it could be delayed by a day or two, it's hard to tell, or it could be today.. the ISOs were respinned.
<exi_> coz_: really? which one replaced it?
<BUGabundo_remote> oops bad complition... sorry koltroll
<KOPRajs> after upgrade from karmic to lucid my FAT32 disk is not being mounted with correct iocharset in Dolphin... any ideas?
<coz_> guys actually when lucid is released this channel will not be here and you will be redirected to #ubuntu
 * clemyeats notices a new ubiquity version 2.2.24
<BUGabundo_remote> coz_: not exaclty
<patdk-wk> coz, what about 10.10?
<coz_> KOPRajs,  well if possible  clean install
<BUGabundo_remote> patdk-wk: only after tool chaine
<coz_> BUGabundo_remote,  oh?  something change?
<BUGabundo_remote> coz_ no! it just doesn't accept any one new to enter
<coz_> exi_,   you could try  pysdm to set automount
<coz_> BUGabundo_remote,  ah I see  so if you log on after release you will be redirected by stay and nothing happens :)
<coz_> exi_,   http://superuser.com/questions/131918/gnome-mount-alternative-in-ubuntu-10-04-or-how-to-mount-partition-with-normal-use
<KOPRajs> coz_: not possible... I just need to find where can I set mount options for disk being mounted by KDE (not in boot-time)
<ThomasBerends> i heard that ubuntu is delayed, will it still come today?
<coz_> exi_,  also take a look here   https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/gnome-mount
<pakete> hey all
<Andy80> hi all
<JohnnyAmerica> pakete: hi :)
<pakete> Hello Johnny!!! =)
<pakete> have you downloaded update kit yet?
<pakete> ))
<Andy80> I had previously installed a development version of Gwibber and now I've upgraded to Ubuntu 10.04... how do I remove a twitter account??? I open Accounts, I select and remove it, but... when I re-open the client the account is still there :(
<JohnnyAmerica> pakete: sure, I did
<JohnnyAmerica> pakete:  :)
<Andy80> I've also tried to remove gwibber packages with settngs using synaptics, but it didn't work
<bazhang> pakete, there is no update kit. please stop it
<pakete> alrite!!! we shall see...it is not out yet...
<pakete> my feeling is that update kit will be there, when it is out
<JohnnyAmerica> :)
<pvandewyngaerde>  hello,   is anyone else having the problem that on a console as a non-root user you cannot use the loadkeys command  and it gives a long list of error messages ? one line for keyboard layout 0 -> 127,  and then : access denied,   KDSKBENT: action not allowed, loadkeys cannot release keyboard layout 128
<bazhang> pakete, most of us already have it; there is NO update kit. stop it.
<affar1-AT> ubuntu 10.04 can run with btrfs
<pakete> there will be...in final
<affar1-AT> ubuntu 10.04 can run with btrfs?
<ikey> /IGNORE *@78-106-203-239.broadband.corbina.ru ALL
<ikey> @ everyone.
<pakete> all you have to do is sudo -s
<bazhang> thanks
<ikey> gracias
<JohnnyAmerica> ppl, just listen to pakete
<bazhang> JohnnyAmerica, he was trolling. no
<JohnnyAmerica> bazhang: r u sure?
<stevecam> in the #ubuntu-release-party there is a typo with one of the bots
<stevecam> PartyBot1 says "(the torrents are also locked)" instead of "(the torrents are also blocked)"
<charlie-tca> JohnnyAmerica: yes, he's sure
<schweegi> does anybody know here when lucid is released today?
<Pici> schweegi, Lucid will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<JohnnyAmerica> charlie-tca: ok, sry
<red2kic> Pici: Wut? I just got in... It haven't been released? o.O
<schweegi> Pici:  i'm already in #ubuntu-release-parry, but they talking about bots and that ubuntu.com is down and so on...
<greezmunkey> Aside from wierd messages in logs, my system seems to run well. I'd be interested to know what is up with the text messages posted to the screen on shutdown. Mine are seriously scrambled. Is it possible that is related to some terminal properties config that needs adjusting?
<Pici> schweegi: And did you see the rest of my reply?
<schweegi> yes.
<jbwiv> Guys,
<jbwiv> I've been tracking a full system freeze on my system for a few weeks now. Now it seems to only happen when I return to work the next morning. Anytime I come in, the system is locked up...magic sysrq buttons won't work either. Is there something that happens when the screen is locked for a long period of time that might explain this? Power management or something?
<DingGGu> !랴뮈
<DingGGu> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<DingGGu> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<gintonic> Which is more efficient out of jigdo and zsync?
<gintonic> for upgrading an RC to release I mean
<charlie-tca> !final | gintonic
<ubottu> gintonic: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<tsr2> Hallo everybody. I'm told this is the right place to ask about installation problems with 10.04RC. Is that right?
<BUGabundo_remote> gintonic: we advice zsync
<BUGabundo_remote> charlie-tca: calm down :)
<BUGabundo_remote> you are trigger happy :)
<BUGabundo_remote> tsr2: shoot
<charlie-tca> I am calm. If you are going from RC to release, that is the easiest, and most efficient
<gintonic> Er thanks but that isn't what i'm trying to achive. I need to sync isos
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo_remote: that's because it is easier than typing it
<BUGabundo_remote> charlie-tca: he meant IOS
<BUGabundo_remote> *ISO
<tsr2> I'm trying to install from CD on an old Dell laptop. I get a splash screen with a moving dots progress bar. After a minute or twi the screen goes blank and won't respond to anything.
<BUGabundo_remote> gintonic: zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<BUGabundo_remote> with the proper URL and "-o" parameter
<tsr2> I've looked at the troubleshooting guide and it suggests various kernel options, but I guess I need to get to a proper prompt first?
<Hillshum> tsr2: How much RAM does said laptop have?
<tsr2> I thinks it's 768MB.
<gintonic> Why zsync over jigdo? I've never tested jigdo but it seems it could theoretically use less bandwidth
<pvandewyngaerde> how can i set my console language for error messages to english  ?
<BUGabundo_remote> gintonic: cause that's what archive admins choose?
<grobda24> Where is the new services and startup systems covered that replaces init.d ?
<BUGabundo_remote> grobda24: upstart
<gintonic> Ok, that's good enough for me :-D
<BUGabundo_remote> :D
<grobda24> BUGabundo_remote, cheers :)
<vega> where is the proper way of disabling a system service in this new shiny upstart?
<kennyG> hello guys! I wonder if I could do any upgrade to the final release of Lucid or if it would be better just reinstall it over the Beta release... ?
<cwillu> vega, rename the file to something not 'conf', or edit the "start on" line
<Azelphur> kennyG: when the release happens, you will update and be on release
<echosystm> did they really replace gimp with F-Spot?
<sobczyk> hello, how well the kde4 is integrated in ubuntu 10.04? (ie. native network manager applet, driver manager, etc)
<xompers> ur a gimp
<sobczyk> especially for a laptop
<BUGabundo_remote> kennyG:  just do your usual updates
<vega> cwillu: rename .. and after package update it is back again?
<BUGabundo_remote> echosystm: no
<BUGabundo_remote> we simply don't preinstall gimp anymore
<echosystm> ok
<echosystm> are there any mono apps in ubuntu by default?
<vega> cwillu: also, how should the "start on" line be edited?
<BUGabundo_remote> fspot was already there
<Azelphur> echosystm: yes, tomboy
<BUGabundo_remote> echosystm: a bunch
<echosystm> god
<echosystm> why
<kennyG> BUGabundo_remote, and how do I do that?
<echosystm> its mono, for christs sake
<cwillu> vega, "appropriately"
<cwillu> vega, look at the file
<BUGabundo_remote> kennyG: update manager in system menu
<BUGabundo_remote> echosystm: stop the FUD and ranting ok?
<BUGabundo_remote> thank you very much
<kennyG> BUGabundo_remote, ok, thank you!
<tsr2> XP reports 768MB on my Dell. I think that's sufficient for most Linux distributions.
<BUGabundo_remote> yes it is
<tsr2> I've checked the md5sums on the CD
<tsr2>  $ md5sum ubuntu-10.04-rc-desktop-i386.iso /dev/scd0
<tsr2> 9b88dce8d215a3c2839105ab8e3139be  ubuntu-10.04-rc-desktop-i386.iso
<tsr2> 9b88dce8d215a3c2839105ab8e3139be  /dev/scd0
<Tekno> nice
<xomp> where's the best place to find out when this is released?
<cheche> #ubuntu-release-party
<bazhang> xomp, #ubuntu-release-party
<xomp> cheers!
<Doggod> hi
<sobczyk> does the newt kubuntu has a default input method?
<sobczyk> like japanese or korean
<Doggod> I'm making place for an ubuntu installation
<cetanhota> join #ubuntu-release-party
<cetanhota> dang it
<Doggod> how big partition sohuld I make
<Doggod> is 10GB enough?
<patdk-wk> 10g is enough for most anything in ubuntu
<Doggod> cool
<bazhang> Doggod, total , or only /
<Doggod> only /
<bazhang> yep
<patdk-wk> I normally fit everything into 5gigs
<patdk-wk> my servers fit everything in about 500megs
<bazhang> if you decide to switch DE later then you have room
<Doggod> cool, then I think I'll make an 8 gig
<tsr2> As it's on a 700MB CD, I would expect the default install to be under 2GB. Can't say I'm certain as I can't get it to install right now ;-)
<patdk-wk> tsr2, hmm, I was pretty sure a default install was around 3gig for me
<tsr2> Obviously they get a good compression ratio on the CD.
<Assurbanipal> hi everyone!when is kubuntu 10.04 stable expected to be released?
<bazhang> Assurbanipal, not known
<bazhang> !party > Assurbanipal
<ubottu> Assurbanipal, please see my private message
<JoshuaL> i heard it was delayed because of some bugs, is this true?
<tsr2> If nobody has ani ideas I'll abandon this attempt for today and go back to doing some proper work.
<charlie-tca> JoshuaL: not yet
<BUGabundo_remote> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/570765/comments/51
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 570765 in ubiquity "[Lucid] no GRUB menu entry for other operating systems" [Critical,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo_remote> yay bug found
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo_remote: respins in progress
<BUGabundo_remote> I know
<tucemiux_> how do you upgrade an RC to the official release?
<tucemiux_> sudo apt-get upgrade???
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<tasslehoff> gunzip on my 10.04RC gives a crc error on unpacking expat-2.0.1.tar.gz. Unpacking the same file on 9.10 with the same version of gunzip works fine.
<tucemiux_> Pici, so I have the official release then? O_o
<rmrfslash> I'm trying to copy to the X11 clipboard w/in vim and it aint working out for me. Can someone provide help? If I highlight a bunch of text and type +yy then move to another tab and type +p I get nothin
<rmrfslash> Should work under Ubuntu... not sure if anyone uses a lot of vim
<Pici> tucemiux_: essentially, I think a package or two might still be getting built though.
<rmrfslash> Ubuntu vim is compiled w/ x11 clipboard support
<tucemiux_> how do you manage wireless connections??
<Doggod> oookay, made a new partition for ubuntu :)
<BUGabundo_remote> tucemiux_: on ubuntu, click on the network manager icon, on the top applet
<tucemiux_> BUGabundo_remote, my RC doesnt have a network manager icon, I should click on "network" icon?
 * BUGabundo_remote face palms
<tucemiux_> or maybe "network connections"?
<rygar> hey is it true the release is delayed because a bug in grub?
<iceroot> yes but still today
<rygar> damn, at least they found it before release :/ hope there won't be more after
<rygar> at least the showstopper kind
<clemyeats> iceroot: I don't think it's going to happen today.
<clemyeats> iceroot: the ISOs in the pool still have ubiquity 2.2.23...
<BUGabundo_remote> clemyeats: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/570765/comments/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 570765 in ubiquity "[Lucid] no GRUB menu entry for other operating systems" [Critical,Confirmed]
<clemyeats> yeah, exactly.
<iceroot> clemyeats: the repos are updates (packages.gz) but not the isos
<JoshuaL> hmm are xubuntu etc also affected and will it be fixed in those releases too?
<clemyeats> 2.2.24 is going in... meaning new ISOs, regression testing, mirrors sync, etc...
<BUGabundo_remote> JoshuaL: not on the ISO
<iceroot> clemyeats: the 2.2.24 shoudl be already in the repos
<clemyeats> if they do all that in less than a day they'll be cutting corners again.
<clemyeats> iceroot: it is.
<thebishop> if i'm running Beta2 with upgrades, is there any reason to reformat when Release comes out today?
<BUGabundo_remote> no
<JoshuaL> BUGabundo_remote, not in the iso as it will not be fixed or?
<iceroot> clemyeats: yes so its "only" the iso-build left
<tasslehoff> is that "gunzip-issue" known? could someone verify it and tell me where I should report if its indeed broken?
<clemyeats> iceroot: and testing it and mirroring it.
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo_remote, JoshuaL yes, and yes, the images for xubuntu were respun.
<BUGabundo_remote> JoshuaL: fixes will come as 0-day updates
<clemyeats> iceroot: that's minimum one day.
<charlie-tca> Kubuntu is not affected
<BUGabundo_remote> !bugs | tasslehoff
<ubottu> tasslehoff: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<JoshuaL> BUGabundo_remote, and what does a 0-day update mean?
<BUGabundo_remote> charlie-tca: are you sure xubuntu images were respuned?
<iceroot> clemyeats: 6 hours at our system (to build debian-cds)
<BUGabundo_remote> not what says in the bug
<thebishop> BUGabundo_remote, was that "no" to me?
<dennis> good afternoon people.... are we there yet ?
<charlie-tca> I don't care what the bug says
<charlie-tca> I am testing the images
<BUGabundo_remote> JoshuaL: means updates for it will be available on release
<JoshuaL> ok :)
<JoshuaL> thanks for explaining.
<BUGabundo_remote> !out | dennis
<BUGabundo_remote> !isout | dennis
<BUGabundo_remote> boooo
<rohan> you want !isitout BUGabundo_remote
<dennis> really ? i will have a look then
<BUGabundo_remote> tooooo long
<Pirate_Hunter> is lucid finally going to be released today? If so why hasn't the site been updated specially since 8.04 is to be maintained until 2011?
<clemyeats> iceroot: they can't release without the mirrors all in sync... if some of them still host the older ISO it's going to be chaos. That can take up to a day.
<JoshuaL> Pirate_Hunter, it will be released toda indeed
<coz_> you know my one big gripe with lucic is the plymoth ubuntu-logo theme ith tha
<thebishop> is there news on the GLX front?
<coz_> with that white circle and  cut out ubuntu symbol
<iceroot> clemyeats: torrent is the solution for problems like that
<thebishop> i couldn't play WorldOfGoo yesterday because GLX is out
<coz_> that is just butt ugly :)
<iceroot> clemyeats: but yes you are right i just thought about the build-steps
<clemyeats> iceroot: waiting for a day is just the right call tbh.
<dennis> has anyone got a link to the final ? i cannot find it
<jrib> coz_: design a better one for maverick :)
<charlie-tca> dennis: it is not out yet
<coz_> jrib,  thats an easy call   I alrea
<iceroot> clemyeats: the main problem is another, the x-server bug... instead of fixing it, its backported
<coz_> jrib,  I already fixed this one :)
<JoshuaL> i will miss this channel after today :( :P
<clemyeats> iceroot: oh..?
<JoshuaL> iceroot, the mem leak bug?
<clemyeats> iceroot: I didn't read about that one..
<iceroot> clemyeats: the x-server memory-leak isnt patched, the x-server-version is reverted without taht bug
<coz_> JoshuaL,  I think ...from what I understand...if you stay logged on the channle still exists
<coz_> i could be wrong however
<clemyeats> ok
<yofel> iceroot: the gem memleak is already fixed, by reverting the glx version, or do you mean another one?
<dennis> the website still says release candidate only and the main image server doesn't list the final release... where can i get it ?
<iceroot> yofel: thats the bug i mean
<iceroot> yofel: reverting is not a good solution instead of a rela fix#
<clemyeats> dennis: you can't, it's not out yet.
<JoshuaL> dennis, it is not out yet!
<dennis> damm
<Doggod> when did they found the x-server mem-leak
<dennis> do we have a ETA ?
<Reckon> is a delay expected on the release? I've heard rumours in some sources
<clemyeats> dennis: postponed.
<clemyeats> dennis: delayed..sorry
<dennis> ETR actually
<yofel> iceroot: the leak was introduced by a fix for a crashing glx, it was too late to test other resolutions now
<Doggod> :P
<peks> hi, the intel graphic chipset problem with lucid only concerns 845 & 855, but not the rest of the 8xx chipsets??
<dennis> oke, until tomorrow or what ?
<clemyeats> dennis: probably
<dennis> damm
<JoshuaL> dennis, join #ubuntu-release-party
<dennis> will do
<Doggod> the main issue about this release is that it's an LTS release
<clemyeats> I guess as iceroot mentioned, they could release the torrent today and the ISOs tomorrow.
<Doggod> if this would be a regular release, i think the stakes wouldn't be so huge
<clemyeats> I hope they don't forget to update oem-config this time around
<tarzeau> Doggod: the stakes are because of the no-more-brown theme
<clemyeats> still at 2.2.20 on the current CD.
<alex_mayorga> so if I'm fully updated today I'm already on the "release"
<clemyeats> alex_mayorga: yes
<z0rt|work> happy release day dudes
<rumpe1> *g*
<Vigo> Is +1 going to be closed after today?
<alex_mayorga> clemyeats: thanks
<JoshuaL> imo they should have delayed the release :)
<rumpe1> Vigo, no... waiting for Maverick
<lfaraone> Hi. It appears that whenever I click on a window, the window manager interprets it as an Alt-Click drag action. Any ideas on how to fix that?
<alex_mayorga> Vigo: no, we're going to get busy with mercat or something
<Vigo> rumpel: Thank you
<BonezAU> Funny that, the final release of 10.04 SERVER has been out for a couple of days already
<Vigo> alex_mayorga: Thank you
<yofel> BonezAU: it has not, leaked cds are unofficial and not final
<BonezAU> yofel, i know.. i was stirring :)
<agronholm> !isitout
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Vigo> Oh that should be a fun #channel.
<Vigo> That is crazy
<alex_mayorga> yofel: pirated copies maybe :P
<yofel> haha
<z0rt|work> yarrrrgh mateyyy
<alex_mayorga> yofel: those torrenters! :D
<alex_mayorga> is there wiki for mercat already?
<iceroot> yofel: and the good way is to stop the relase, the bad way is to have a bad solution because of a timeline
<rumpe1> meerkat
<yofel> well, ubuntu releases don't get delayed, there was a blog post from mark about that a while ago
<yofel> for now we'll have to live with it
<iceroot> yofel: but i think you agree that this is not the best solution
<k0ala> need help with sound
<k0ala> cant hear any audio
<k0ala> lucid
<jbwiv> guys, when I run updatedb on Lucid and then run locate something.txt, it doesn't find something.txt when it's in my home directory. Anyone know what might cause this? It finds it elsewhere. /home doesn't look to be excluded in /etc/updatedb.conf
<coz_> hey guys  ... is there a command simialr to  sudo xsplash to test plymouth withouth having to restart ??
<yofel> iceroot: it has pros and cons, imho delaying a LTS would be justified, but they said they in turn had too little time with 6.10 because of that last time
<clemyeats> coz_: yes... let me find it for you..
 * clemyeats checks his notes
<yofel> maybe this should be rethought at some point, but for now releases are fixed
<coz_> :)
<clemyeats> coz_: sudo plymouthd --debug --debug-file=/tmp/plymouth-debug-out ; sudo plymouth --show-splash ; for ((I=0;I<10;I++)); do sleep 1 ; sudo plymouth --update=event$I ; done ; sudo plymouth --quit
<iceroot> yofel: maybe the debian-way is not bad to have a release when it is ultra-stable (but not ultra-old)
<coz_> clemyeats,  cool let me try that
<yofel> +1
<clemyeats> features can be cut when it comes to respecting deadlines but not quality.
<iceroot> yes
<Taliesin`> Hey guys, i know i ran into it earlier but cant find it now
<Taliesin`> there was a "whats new in 10.04" page on ubuntu.com
<clemyeats> a known critical bug which solution is available should never be let out publicly
<iceroot> but at the other side there is no need to do an upgrade at first day (or first month)
<Taliesin`> Link detectives, find me the link i cant find again! :)
<yofel> Taliesin`: please read the /topic
 * Taliesin` smacks head into desk
<iceroot> are there dev-channels on freenode for 10.10?
<Taliesin`> i got as far as milestones :P
<clemyeats> dev-channels iceroot ?
<yofel> ^^
 * clemyeats removes desk
<iceroot> clemyeats: yes, channels for developing, upstreaming and so on
<iceroot> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<yofel> iceroot: there is always -devel and this channel will be for 10.10 starting tomorrow
<iceroot> yofel: but this is more of a supportchannel like #ubuntu i guess
<iceroot> atm i am working on another debian-based distri and want to do some work on ubuntu 10.10
<yofel> iceroot: it is, but actual development in in -devel, this is support and discussion (rather technical during alpha)
<iceroot> yofel: thx i will have a look at -devel
<JoshuaL> who will make the announcement that its out anyways?
<yofel> JoshuaL: slangasek
<QueenZ> Hello
<QueenZ> When is Ubuntu 10.04 coming out?
<JoshuaL> yofel, ok :)
<JoshuaL> !isitout | QueenZ
<ubottu> QueenZ: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<yofel> JoshuaL: more precise: Steve Langasek (the release manager)
<kwtm> Anyone else having problems with getting bluetooth working on the alpha release of Maverick Meerkat?
<iceroot> kwtm: there is an alpha? i dont think so
<clemyeats> kwtm: that'd be ubuntu+2 :)
<bazhang> kwtm, there is not one
<kwtm> Oh, wait, are we still waiting for Lucid?  Geez, it's, like, Apr30 here...
<iceroot> :)
<iceroot> release-days are very funny
<clemyeats> not for everyone I guess :)
<yofel> even if lucid is out it will take a day or  2 for the toolchain to open :P
<Taliesin`> 'almost' april 30th here myself :P
<Taliesin`> bout 15mins off
<JoshuaL> yofel, whats a toolchain?
<Italian_Plumber> does linx have different minimum specs from hardy?
<Italian_Plumber> could I run it on a Pentium III
<clemyeats> JoshuaL: build/release process/tools... the big machine that "makes" the release :)
<DarsVaeda1> hi i can not install icedtea plugin -> W: Failed to fetch  http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tzdata/tzdata-java_2010h-1_all.deb
<JoshuaL> clemyeats, cool thanks
<DarsVaeda1> thats actually not there
<jo-erlend> DarsVaeda1: have you tried updating your apt-get database?
<DarsVaeda1> apt-get update?
<jo-erlend> mhm?
<DarsVaeda1> i hope the update manager thing does that for me?
<jo-erlend> DarsVaeda1: it should, but try anyway.
<Doggod> i tought about installing the RC and updating
<Doggod> but
<DarsVaeda1> ok i'll do
<Doggod> i read the bug with grub
<Doggod> and that discouraged me
<Doggod> :D
<Doggod> dual boot
<Taliesin`> Doggod: the bug is fixed and is already in lucid-updates
<rcsheets_> i'm looking for documentation on which uid ranges are meant to be used for what types of users in ubuntu
<Doggod> oh, cool
<Doggod> so if I install
<jo-erlend> there is no reason to doubt that we'll have a release today?
<jetienne__> q. i just booted 10.04-rc in a VM and it crash all over the places. like when i launch firefox, or when i click on the desktop menu
<jetienne__> how come ?N
<Doggod> the grub bug only causes me not being able to use the other os right?
<Taliesin`> depends on how much longer it's going to take to respind the ISO
<jo-erlend> Doggod: please try to contain your messages on fewer lines. It's much easier to read.
<Doggod> jo-erlend, sorry :P
<DarsVaeda1> i still have the problem that the sound app is missing right after a clean install...that hurts
<clemyeats> Doggod: when you install make sure you've got ubiquity 2.2.24, if it's 2.2.23 upgrade it before installing.
<Doggod> okay
<jo-erlend> Taliesin`: was that message for me?
<z0rt|work> i have a good one for you guys
<z0rt|work> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<z0rt|work> The package 'ubuntu-desktop' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist.
<rygar> hay i heard @relase-party the grub bug's been fixed
<ChogyDan> rygar: whats the bug?
<JoshuaL> z0rt|work, use sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<jetienne__> q. i just booted 10.04-rc in a VM and it crash all over the places. like when i launch firefox, or when i click on the desktop menu. am i alone in this ? or everybody is experiencing the same ?
<rygar> "other os" isn't working IIRC
<yukiseaside> #ubuntu-relase-party
 * likemindead always goes with a fresh install for that squeaky clean feeling. ;-)
<yukiseaside> #ubuntu-release-party
<ChogyDan> z0rt|work: are you using the upgrade manager?
<BUGabundo_remote> yukiseaside: stop, please
<z0rt|work> ChogyDan: yes, i ran update-manager -d as su
<RambJoe> when's it out the?
<jetienne__> nobody for my question about rc and the desktop menu ?
<HagenaarsDotNu> /join #ubuntu-release-party
<mvo> z0rt|work: could you file a bugreport please? with all the data in /var/log/dist-upgrade/* ?
<saurus> when come ubuntu?
<saurus> I'm waiting :(
<z0rt|work> mvo: sure can
<DarsVaeda1> jo-erland: apt-get update  worked for icedtea plugin, thanks
<clemyeats> that's the fix for it? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ev/migration-assistant/trunk/revision/102#ma-script-utils
<clemyeats> ^^weird
<JoshuaL> z0rt|work, make sure you have the latest updates before doing a dist upgrade
<z0rt|work> i do
<JoshuaL> then i suggest the same as mvo :)
<cousin_mario> hello
<Taliesin`> clemyeats: lmao
<Taliesin`> someone forgot a line initially i think :)
<clemyeats> funny thing is, that was fixed a while ago.. nothing to do with that bug in particular.
<DarsVaeda1> taliesin hmm that nick rings a bell
<Taliesin`> clemyeats: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ev/migration-assistant/trunk/revision/100/ma-script-utils
<Taliesin`> revision 100, that line was removed :P
<clemyeats> now ... :)
<Taliesin`> :P
<Doggod> one final question before I install the RC: how do you get wifi to work? I have broadcom chipset
<jimlovell777> Doggod: Why would you install the release candidate? Isn't today the big day?
<TommyThaGun> so... I guess this channel, as of today, will no longer be for Lucid support
<Taliesin`> as of release ;)
<NoobFukaire1> what was the rationale for moving the titlebar buttons to the left?
<clemyeats> that's all it is alright.. one line ...
<clemyeats> very tempting :)
<clemyeats> NoobFukaire1: in Ubuntu 10.01 they're planning on using the space on the right to bring some innovations to the titlebars.
<jimlovell777> Normally by now this and other channels have buzz or it's even been released. Odd...
<Doggod> jimlovell777, i can't wait :D
<Taliesin`> it's not far off
<clemyeats> NoobFukaire1: sorry, meant 10.10.
<Taliesin`> i can see the new iso's on the cdimage server :)
<holstein> the space on the left could be used for innovations... im not buying that one ;)
<agronholm> is there a tahoma replacement font in 10.04?
<Doggod> jimlovell777, and btw, who knows if thre respin will be finished today?
<NoobFukaire1> clemyeats: thanks, any docs on what those innovations might be?
<clemyeats> Taliesin`: tell me it's got oem-config 2.2.24 in its embedded repo...
<Taliesin`> Doggod: it is finished :)
<ratcheer> NoobFukaire1: The only thing I have heard is that they have plans for a new use of the upper right area.
<NoobFukaire1> agronholm: liberation fonts maybe?
<agronholm> NoobFukaire1, I'll take a look
<jimlovell777> Doggod: I've been here for years and they've not missed a date that I can remember
<clemyeats> NoobFukaire1: no information on it at the moment I'm afraid.
<Taliesin`> from what I can see :P
<NoobFukaire1> ah, trade secrets? can't blame them, if they're really good ideas they'd get added to windows or mac before the next release
<clemyeats> or Mint ;)
<clemyeats> lol
<Taliesin`> just grabbing the new iso now :D
<agronholm> NoobFukaire1, no, tahoma is not included
<NoobFukaire1> yeah but it has a bunch of fonts that match the microsoft font specs
<agronholm> but tahoma is not one of them
<NoobFukaire1> I'm not sure what you're looking for, a clone of Tahoma? or you could just download tahoma off the net
<Doggod> jimlovell777, what about 6.06
<agronholm> just wondering if I need to copy tahoma over from my windows box
<agronholm> or if there is a legal alternative
<Doggod> that used to be 6.04, didn't it?
<agronholm> I don't care about the looks but I want a font with the very same metrics
<NoobFukaire1> if you own a copy of windows, I think you should be able to use it in your linux install
<NoobFukaire1> legally
<NoobFukaire1> wikipedia says wine has a similar font
<NoobFukaire1> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tahoma_(typeface)#Free_replacement
<NoobFukaire1> might be fugly though
<NoobFukaire1> wine apps text is alway horrible if it's using wine's font code
<agronholm> ok thx
<z0rt|work> ^
<AnxiousNut> I cant find lkl (linux key logger) in the repository!!!
<likemindead> Don't forget to use torrents to ease the tension on servers, folks! :D
<z0rt|work> mvo: filing bug report now
<Taliesin`> d044a2a0c8103fc3e5b7e18b0f7de1c8 *lucid-desktop-i386.iso
<Nece228> is lucid released now?
<Taliesin`> d044a2a0c8103fc3e5b7e18b0f7de1c8 *ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Doggod> sweeeeeet
<Taliesin`> appears to be both in daily-live and releases\.pool
<mvo> z0rt|work: what is the bugnumber?
<Taliesin`> so they will be waiting for it to propogate to other mirrors :)
<h00k> Taliesin`: do not link there
<Doggod> i hope torrent goes up soon
<BUGabundo_remote> !links | Taliesin`
<ubottu> Taliesin`: DON'T POST LINKS! Lucid isn't out until it's announced, and indicating anything otherwise causes the server to get more load, thus making the release LATER. Is that what you want?
<Taliesin`> im not linking ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> stop anouncing it
<BUGabundo_remote> that build is buggy
<Taliesin`> i have merely looked at the MD5SUMS files :)
<BUGabundo_remote> new images are being respuned
<Nece228> is lucid released now?
<BUGabundo_remote> NO
<Nece228> ok
<Taliesin`> incorrect, the ISO that was built on the 27.1 are buggy
<jimlovell777> For anyone wanting to celevrate go here #ubuntu-release-party
<BUGabundo_remote> Nece228: when you get an email from annouce list, then its officialy out
<Taliesin`> the ISO's that where respun after bug was found are under 29th for date :)
<Nece228> ok
<BUGabundo_remote> Taliesin`: again: its not OUT, until email
<BUGabundo_remote> so , stop it, ok ?
<Taliesin`> I never said it was released?
<Nece228> is it released right now?
<Taliesin`> No
<Nece228> ok
<clemyeats> don't be too quick downloading the ISO, there could be other faults identified, let them test it first.
<amereservant> BUGabundo_remote: Would you happen to know why on the mini install it sometimes gives the option to choose if I want to install addons such as the desktop etc. and other times it doesn't?
<ojii> how can i reload the keyboard configs? (the stuff in /etc/modprobe.d/
<wiiguy> i thougth 10.04 would be released today
<likemindead> Just download the 10.04 Release Candidate. It's great and the updates will come. Torrents, baby! :D
<Dr_Willis> wiiguy:  and it still can be,,
<Taliesin`> clemyeats: I do test them and provide bug reports :)
<Dr_Willis> its only 11 AM here
<wiiguy> ah
<likemindead> I've been running 10.04 since Beta 1 on multiple machines with no problems. :D
<hylman> check disk during ubuntu 10.04 boot takes forever!!!!
<Taliesin`> it's 12:22am here (30th!) :P
<wiiguy> i was confused because teh site says "avaible soon"
<BUGabundo_remote> amereservant: no
<Taliesin`> ugg
<irv> which servers will have the release first? does anyone have an ftp link ;]
<Taliesin`> where does one go again to sign up for ubuntu-releases's email? :P
<Taliesin`> irv: I do, and no you cant have it :)
<Taliesin`> wait for the annoncement
<clemyeats> ^^ evil :)
<BUGabundo_remote> hylman: I don't remember last time I had a check disk
<BUGabundo_remote> unless foreced
<Taliesin`> clemyeats: it's my perogative for filing bug reports for many a years :P
<likemindead> Seriously, what's the big difference in waiting for the final release? The RC is great.
<BUGabundo_remote> irv: they are all mirror to disttribute load
<BUGabundo_remote> you can get a daily and then zsync any diff
<clemyeats> I understand and I fully agree.
<BUGabundo_remote> Taliesin`: ubuntu annouce
<BUGabundo_remote> sec
<irv> yeah, i was wondering if someone had a link to one of the mirrors that will be hosting right away
<amereservant> I guess I've never been around here on a big release.....this is madness!
<irv> and lol Taliesin` you're new to open-source? :]
<clemyeats> irv: the ISO was just built, it's not approved for a release yet.
<Taliesin`> irv: negative :)
<amereservant> You'd think it was a big cash givaway or something.
<hylman> BUGabundo_remote: I have this at least twice a week. I always shut down my netbook everyday though...
<irv> yeah i understand it's not out yet, but there are servers that /will/ have it ;p
<BUGabundo_remote> Taliesin`: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-announce
<Taliesin`> thanks BUGabundo_remote
<irv> sigh, i'm not trying to be difficult
<Taliesin`> im not a fan of staying on mailing lists tis all
<irv> Taliesin`: it's about sharing :)
<Taliesin`> i do share
<clemyeats> irv: my bad.. it was.
<Taliesin`> for hte greater good
<BUGabundo_remote> hylman: run a live cd, and force a check on the entire disk
<clemyeats> it's syncing with the mirrors as we speak.
<ojii> how can i reload the modprobe.d confs for my keyboard?
<Taliesin`> not so you can download a iso a little bit earlier then the rest :)
<clemyeats> I can't believe they're not testing it!!!
<BUGabundo_remote> Taliesin`: 4 emails per year is not that bad
<Taliesin`> how would I feel, if i gave you a link to a bad ISO?
<clemyeats> jesus...
<Taliesin`> I would feel bad, so i wont :)
<irv> Taliesin`: earlier than the rest?... how could i download it before it was synch'd to the mirror you gave me?
<irv> :p
<irv> at which point everyone has access
<Taliesin`> because
<BUGabundo_remote> Taliesin`: there's nothing to give away..... ubuntu.com will have the links once it goes out
<irv> plus, there are checksums to stop me from downloading a bad iso
<Taliesin`> maybe i am talking about hte head mirror? :)
<ojii> wanna get my keyboard working again before the release :(
<BUGabundo_remote> irv: ITS NOT OUT
<hylman> well, I've let the disk check run and finish. and it did finish after like 15minutes or so
<BUGabundo_remote> so stop it
<irv> i never said it was
<Hukka> I tried to install 10.04 to MacBook via USB stick but the stick doesn't become bootable. The image is dd:ed just fine, it mounts properly under OS X and all the files show there, but can't get the mac to boot from it. Any hints, has somebody managed to do this?
<BUGabundo_remote> you can upgrade with UM
<irv> or implied
<BUGabundo_remote> Hukka: don't think that works on MAC
<ojii> Hukka, i didn't manage to boot from USB either, use a CD instead
<Hukka> BUGabundo_remote: Hm, I thought that the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From Mac would apply
<Hukka> ojii: Optical drive is broken, and no word from Apple support yet...
<z0rt|work> mvo: bug number is 571743
<ojii> Hukka, did you install the thing on osx that allows booting from USB?
<Hukka> Not aware of such thing
<BUGabundo_remote> bug 571743
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 571743 in update-manager "system upgrade 9.10 --> 10.04 could not calculate upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571743
<Hukka> (As the guide doesn't mention anything special)
<zetheroo> how many hours till release?
<Hukka> ojii: What "thing" did you mean?
<Taliesin`> clemyeats: Im sure Colin Watson did test it
<ojii> Hukka, I don't remember
<Taliesin`> he did it from within his virutal environment testing the changes before spinning the iso
<clemyeats> Taliesin`: yeah right.
<clemyeats> Taliesin`: I'm sure he had time.. wait he didn't.
<zetheroo> is Lucid released yet? .. it's the 30th of April here
<Taliesin`> zetheroo: nope
<agronholm> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<villemv> alright. ubuntu-release-party officially sucks
<ianwizard> yes, but I'm still there anyway.
<mdlueck> @ubottu, "WHY NOT!" ;-)
<clemyeats> Taliesin`: did you get the ISO btw?
<ratcheer> villemv: I was just about to say something similar.
<Taliesin`> ehh
<Taliesin`> the server is a bit bogged :/
<clemyeats> Taliesin`: can you check the version of the oem-config in the pool directory?
<Taliesin`> yeah thats what im intending to do
<clemyeats> Taliesin`: ok
<Taliesin`> see if it .24 :)
<clemyeats> yep
<clemyeats> not that I'm doubting Colin Watson or anything hmm? ....
<Taliesin`> aye
<Taliesin`> but mistakes do happen
<clemyeats> I need some air, I'm getting cynical now.
<Taliesin`> clemyeats: lol
<phps> has somebody here problems with copying or moving large files with nautilus?
<Taliesin`> yeah me too, cigarette air :D
<clem_away> Taliesin`: they tend to happen more when no testing is done though...
<Taliesin`> true ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> phps: up to 50GBs no prob here
<BUGabundo_remote> hey BluesKaj. welcome to the party
<BluesKaj> howdy BUGabundo_remote , no party here, sources aren't serving any goodies :)
<Taliesin`> :P
<gaza302> is ubuntu still going to be officaly released today... website still not updated
<ellar> as we all wait for the release, time to say thank you to you all, for fixing the Bug #530605 as example!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530605 in ubuntuone-client "gvfs-mount doesn't always work. gvfsd-smb starts using 100% cpu." [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530605
<phps> BUGabundo_remote: ok thanks, maybe its because i use commit=100 for ext4 partition
<om26er> any one find empathy fonts to be small with the new theme?
<BUGabundo_remote> ellar: its fixed! what else do you want
<ellar> say thank you to all for the work=! :-)
<gaza302> anyone knows if lucid is still going to be officialy released today}{|"
<charlie-tca> gaza302: yes
<Jake2|cfl> !isitout|gaza302
<ubottu> gaza302: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<BluesKaj> gaza302, we're all waiting , today is supposed to be the day
<gaza302> ubottu: you're a dumb bot lol  it's today!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jake2|cfl>  :)
<Jake2|cfl> gotta love a bot with a sense of humor
<saurus> 12 minutes
<saurus> yeah
<rohan> saurus: 12 minutes to release?
<saurus> 11 minutes to release
<saurus> yes
<rohan> saurus: how do you know? :s
<saurus> it is scheduled
<saurus> #ubuntu-release-party
<Jake2|cfl> saurus: said by whom?
<rohan> exactly
<saurus> xomp
<rohan> if it's not released in 11 minutes, we'll all bash saurus up
<saurus> mwhahahahaahhahahahahahahahhaha
<digitalstimulus> does anyone know if it is possible to use the chat/mail notification applet to automatically check email?
<coz_> digitalstimulus,  I am not sure  sorry
<digitalstimulus> the applet for chat/email/broadcast
<blackxored> Xorg is consuming a lot of cpu with and without video=vesafb, can someone tell me if this is a known issue, or just my notebook?
<BluesKaj> that ubuntu reklease party chat is fll of ppl making comments to the crowd , but ppl aren't speaking to anyone in particular.
<digitalstimulus> release party channel is nuts
<saurus> rohan... if it was released?
<rohan> blackxored: which video card?
<Jake2|cfl> BluesKaj: it is a mess over there
<BluesKaj> Jake2|cfl, yeah it's silly
<blackxored> rohan, see:
<blackxored> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2a42] (rev 07)
<rohan> saurus: you'll have my heartfelt appreciation :P
<saurus> six minutes
<BluesKaj> "is it out yet"...I remember that from karmic ...every second entry in the chat
<rohan> blackxored: strange.. no idea sorry
<saurus> ...only this?
<saurus> rohan you aren't right
<saurus> XD
<rohan> :P
<saurus> sorry 4 my bad english :D
<Taliesin`> oh so close to cracking 2000 users in #ubuntu :P
 * BluesKaj goes for another coffee , no rush ...i have yard work to do so maybe I'll wait til the run on the servers is dwindled some what.
<blackxored> Xorg is consuming 15-20.00 CPU when it normally was 7.00 or less than that
<mvo> z0rt|work: could you please try to remove either xubuntu-desktop or ubutnu-desktop prior to the upgrade? it appears because of the libsdl1.2debian-alsa <-> pulseaudio conflicts u-m is having difficulties upgrading them together
<saurus> 4 minutes..... yeah
<Doggod> saurus, who is your source? :D
<Jake2|cfl> will the repo's be up to date when the iso is released
<saurus> Doggod, don't worry
<saurus> be happy :D
<rohan> saurus: so, you were wrong :P
<saurus> whay?
<saurus> *why?
<Jake2|cfl> not yet--2 more minutes, maybe
<rohan> ok, benefit of doubt to you.. ;)
<saurus> ;)
<Doggod> saurus, i hope you're right
<Jake2|cfl> will the repo's be up to date when the iso is released?
<saurus> load time is about 3-4 minutes
<Doggod> once in life I'll have blind faith in something
<BonezAU> Jake2|cfl, yes
<Jake2|cfl> thx
<saurus> so x:30 + 0:04
<Jake2|cfl> whassat mean
<Jake2|cfl> ?
<saurus> Doggod, I know I'm right
<Jake2|cfl> what does so x:30 + 0:04 mean?
<rohan> now can we bash saurus :P
<saurus> -.-
<saurus> no
<Jake2|cfl> if it isn't out, yes
<saurus> you must wait 3-4 minutes
<rohan> it isn't
<Jake2|cfl> saurus: u said 1130 EDT
<Doggod> SAURUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUS!!!!
<Taliesin`> off with his head? :)
<saurus> -.-
<Doggod> you are worse than Kahn
<Jake2|cfl> no, fingernail
 * rohan bashes saurus :P
<saurus> -.-
<Taliesin`> It was like a million voices screaming out at once, then.... nothing.
 * Jake2|cfl laughs and says "who cares"
<saurus> -.-
 * enyc hops around impatiently, again ;-)
<Flynsarmy> is it out yet?
<bmunger> will the ubuntu netboot cd image have the grub2 problem?
<rohan> Flynsarmy: no
<enyc> Flynsarmy: no
<Flynsarmy> :(
<yofel> !outyet
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<rohan> bmunger: yes
<Flynsarmy> it's the 30th here :(
<enyc> bmunger: what problems have you been having with grub2?
<clemyeats> Flynsarmy: then wait for yesterday
<rohan> but since the problem is now solved, bmunger , no
<yofel> Flynsarmy: sometime on the 29th in some timezone, not yours
<Jake2|cfl> not here
<Flynsarmy> clemyeats, on it
<saurus> Yeah... now is available
<kwtm> Flynsarmy: Yeah,m tell me about it.  This release thing is overhyhped.
<Jake2|cfl> ppl HERE are overhyping
<bmunger> enyc: i just read on phoronix about the grub2 issue with dual os.. i dont have that problem, but was just asking if netboot image was affected since it pulls majority of packages off repo directly
<Flynsarmy> kwtm, i only asked if it was out yet because the last 2 releases had a trigger where the bot delays it an hour. it doesn't seem to have it this time :(
<yofel> can we move the release wait spam to #ubuntu-release-party please?
<enyc> bmunger: iam stantinc infront of a machine where i have for some reason replaced grub2 with grub for the time being. but this is 9.10 upgraded to 10.04 ....
<Taliesin`> Flynsarmy: it does in the release party room ;)
<Taliesin`> i was up to may 9th, about 3 hours ago :P
<Flynsarmy> didn't realize there was another room. whast the channel?
<bmunger> i plan on a clean install as only os, so it doesnt affect me, was just curiousity
<yofel> Flynsarmy: we posted the channel twice already...
<Jake2|cfl> !isitout
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<bmunger> rohan: thanks for clearing that up
<saurus> -.-
<saurus> why there is no torrent yet?
<jpds> saurus: It's not been announced?
<Doggod> SAURUUUUS!!!
<sje46> saurus, it's not ready yet
<yofel> saurus: because it isn't releasedyet?
<Taliesin`> :P
<Taliesin`> But hey
 * Oxymoron thinks people are *buntu horny :D
<Taliesin`> There is a change coming ;)
<charlie-tca> bmunger: that bug is the reason the cd's are being rebuilt now
<saurus> -.-
<charlie-tca> It will not be present in the final release
<saurus> I just dowloading from garr
<saurus> *it
<saurus> http
<Oxymoron> saurus: garr?
<saurus> yeah
<Oxymoron> saurus: Whats garr?
<Doggod> charlie-tca, the iso-s are rebuild already, no?
<saurus> mirror
<sje46> so once lucid is officially released, while this channel instantly be about maverick?
<Doggod> iirc they were already being tested about an hour ago
<charlie-tca> some are, some are still running
<Oxymoron> saurus: Really, I cant get anything yet, but then I am updating for Kubuntu, maybe it will take some more time :P
<Doggod> well, the desktop editions were :D
<bmunger> charlie-tca: right, but being that netboot is small and repo dependant, wondered if that was affected
<charlie-tca> yes
<Taliesin`> i beleive the netbook and the DVD are still spinning
<bmunger> charlie-tca: thanks
<charlie-tca> It was a migration=assistant issue, anything that used it was affected
<bmunger> ok
<Jake2|cfl> do ppl watching here have a real job other than watch irc?
<enyc> Jake2|cfl: maybe
<bmunger> im at work right now
<sje46> nope.  I'm with the press
<Oxymoron> saurus: Btw, which garr?
<Doggod> Jake2|cfl,  no comment
<yofel> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<sje46> /nick ABCNews
<sje46> whoops
<donpdonp> busted!
<saurus> Btw stand for?
<rae> By the way
<donpdonp> by the way
<saurus> Oxymoron, it
<Oxymoron> saurus: it? :P
<progre55> !milestones
<saurus> Oxymoron, 3Kb down :(
<ianwizard> so is it the GRUB bug, or the X bug, that's holding things up?
<progre55> !outyet
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Oxymoron> saurus: Haha, nice :D
<saurus> ubottu, suca
<yofel> ianwizard: grub bug, what x bug do you mean?
<ianwizard> the memory leak, but thanks for letting me know.
<yofel> gem memleak was fixed a few days ago already
<saurus> -.-
<Doggod> memory leak bug was fixed
<saurus> where I can find torrent?
<Doggod> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<saurus> only http is available?
<Doggod> no torrent available yet
<yofel> saurus: if you don't have anything better to do than wait for lucid to be released then please do it in #ubuntu-release-party (and the torrents aren't officially out until the isos are synced on the mirrors)
<saurus> yofel, sorry
<Oxymoron> yofel: When do you think Kubuntu mirrors will be in sync and available with "apt-get dist-upgrade"? :P
<dividedby0zero> so, when does it hit?
<yofel> Oxymoron: wait, are you running karmic or lucid?
<Oxymoron> yofel: Lucid RC or Beta2, dont know anymore? :P
<arand> This is why it was delayed (see bug reprot for more info, but plaese don't spam it, it has enough already): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IncidentReports/2010-04-29-Late-respin-for-bug-570765
<yofel> !final | Oxymoron
<ubottu> Oxymoron: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Taliesin`> omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg.... an IncidentReport link again -_-
<Oxymoron> yofel: What, so you mean I am running the latest final stable version? :D
<Taliesin`> well
<Taliesin`> yeah
<porcozeus> Oxymoron download 10.04 from garr
<yofel> Oxymoron: yes, if you have all updates then you're running final already
<Oxymoron> yofel: Hahahaha :D Not sure if U have all updates but I think so :P You know my video output problem before, it appeared again later on :D But VLC works with standard output strange enough :D
<Oxymoron> * I have
<yofel> yeah ^^
<Oxymoron> yofel: Wonder if it will or have been solved in Dragon and Kaffeine now :P
<yofel> well, that depends on the issue, all players work fine for me for all cases
<Oxymoron> I am most sure its not any wrong in my settings or so. I tested to delete .kde and /home folder before and same error :D
<Oxymoron> yofel: Its still that transparency thing.
<brianherman> #ubuntu-testing #ubuntu-release-party
<yofel> well, then I don't know what's wrong, works fine here
<Oxymoron> And cant go fullscreen mode sometimes, I am not sure what the problem is. Maybe some kind of conflict with some codec or anything I have installed :P
<Oxymoron> yofel: Do you think I can uninstall ibus? :P
<clemyeats> Oxymoron: yes
<Oxymoron> clemyeats: What did you answering on? :P
<clemyeats> Oxymoron: removing ibus
<ianwizard> I don't dual boot, so can I use update-manager -d and get everything.  Or should I wait until it's officially released?
<Oxymoron> clemyeats: Even ibus-qt4? :P
<clemyeats> Oxymoron: yes
<alias_neo> any release time for this yeat?
<researcher1> is 10.04 released?
<Oxymoron> Hmm: "update-alternatives: varning: forcing reinstallation of alternative  because link group xinput-all_ALL is broken."
<Jeeves_> researcher1: Nope
<yofel> !outyet | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<aryan> will be there a delay?
<yofel> aryan: not much, but it will be late because of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IncidentReports/2010-04-29-Late-respin-for-bug-570765
<Oxymoron> clemyeats: Hmm still not working after removed ibus :P
<clemyeats> Oxymoron: I only meant yes, you can safely remove ibus.
<Oxymoron> yofel: If I would backup /home folder and remove my installation and do a clean install of 10.04 I guess this will be solved. But the question is, will all my settings be intact? :P
<Oxymoron> clemyeats: Alright :P
<Oxymoron> yofel: I got this problem: "[mpeg4 @ 0x9bc4670]Invalid and inefficient vfw-avi packed B frames detected"
<yofel> Oxymoron: if you backup /home all user settings will be preserved, system settings not (maybe backup /etc too if you find out later that you need something after all)
<Oxymoron> yofel: And /usr/local as well I guess :P Hmm I think I backup the whole freaking partition and then move /home and files I need if I need them :D
<Oxymoron> yofel: I mostly want to save my icons, themes, cairo dock settings and hopefully my apache/LAMP settings for my website :P
<Oxymoron> Whats the most easiest way to backup the / folder/partition?
<yofel> gui settings: backup /home, for apache you should backup /etc/apache2 I guess
<progre55> !outyet
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Oxymoron> yofel: I remember mostly preserve Apache because it took ages to fix mod_rewrite work as I wanted it to do, a2enmod modrewrite doesnt work, you need to fix some more things, at least for my web application you need :P
<BluesKaj> well this chat is still here so the new OS ain't out yet :)
<frybye> Hi - I have a pc with win7-x64 on c: and it puts its docs, pics and vids on a d: - If I use the lucid auto install to install alongside win7 will the c+d setup cause problems...?
<Doggod> did the DVD-s finished rebuilding yet?
<Doggod> hell yeah, dvd tests are run now it seems
<yofel> Doggod: better you asked this in #ubuntu-testing, they're more up-to-date on the isos
<rohan> cool all tests validated on desktop x86 and x64 images
<Doggod> yeah, looks like release is very close
<MotherMGA> Hi, I'm having a problem with my Sony Viao E series laptop.  My edge scrolling is enabled on my touchpad, but it doesn't work. Are there any work arounds?
<BluesKaj> frybye, best to set up a new partition manually in a free space on your hard drive. I recommend gparted live cd , create an ext4 partition for ubuntu , then install it there with manual partioning.
<Oxymoron> How do I tarball my / root folder?
<enyc> MotherMGA: what do you mean 'edge scrolling is enabled' ?  -- is that a BIOS setting?  a switch on the machine?
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, why would you do that?
<frybye> Blues - but then it won't fix the dual-boot situation autom. I dont have much idea on grub etc...?
<bp0> Oxymoron, thats a bad idea
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: For backup my system before do a clean install.
<Oxymoron> bp0: Why so?
<MotherMGA> enyc: In System->Preferences->Mouse->Touchpad
<MotherMGA> I have a dual boot and the edge scrolling works in windows 7, so I doubt its a bios problem.
<BluesKaj> I don't understand this clean install obsession, oxymoron, unless your install is unfixable
<dividedby0zero_> While it's true that upgrading ubuntu installs is certainly easier and better than windows installs, if you back up user data and are able, fresh installs are always a good practice
<frybye> BluesKaj: considering my general lack of grub and similar knowledge - what do you think the chances are that an autom dual boot install will work?  Is there a quite good chance it will be OK - or is the thing dodgy...?
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: Preserve settings and then fix my system to be completly clean because I cant fix my freaking video output problem.
<moderndayzero> anyone know how to put the network connections back on the top panel i cant seem to find the same exact application that was originally there
<BluesKaj> frybye, don't worry about grub , look at your partition table with gparted , and let us know what you have first.
<SandGorgon> just curious - how many people here had a worse out-of-the-box experience with Lucid (Beta2 and later) than with the _current_ release of 9.10 ?
<MotherMGA> moderndayzero: right click on the panel -> add to panel -> notification area -> add
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, reinstall over your existing system and it will leave your config files intact if you don't format.
<frybye> BluesKaj: ok - be back in a bit...
<MotherMGA> SandGorgon: my experience has been slightly better.
<moderndayzero> sweet now is there a way to add that to cairo aswell?
<MotherMGA> everything dependant on the support for ATI mobility radeon 5xxx drivers.
<downhill_> why don't they release the .torrent before the images on the mirrors?
<downhill_> I mean, that'd cut down a bit on the mirror traffic, I bet. if there was some delay
<FardadJalili> anyone can help me about the things I have to backup before a clean install, something like /var/cache/apt/archives/* ?
<switchgirl> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<switchgirl> hi
<Marttin> hi
<MotherMGA> enyc: did you have any suggestions on the touchpad edge scrolling problem?
<downhill_> switchgirl: was that directed at me? heh
<switchgirl> any of the 570 people here
<downhill_> oh ok
<downhill_> I was just gonna say, that really didn't have *anything* to do with what I asked hehe
<om26er> switchgirl, every body is at release part
<om26er> party
<downhill_> I'm not.
<om26er> my bad
<Dr-Ubuntu> that channel is driving my nuts
<gorgonzola> join ub ubuntu-release-party
<progre55> #ubuntu-release-party
<Marttin> #
<Marttin> thanks
<progre55> or #ubuntu-release-after-party :D
<Marttin> xDDDDDDDdd
<Marttin> invite only
<Marttin> invite me progre
<Marttin> eres español?
<brianherman> can i get unbanned from ubuntu-release party
<brianherman> i think i was too excited
<enan> Anyone have a m-audio usb card running in lucyd? it works?
<Marttin> oh swedish
<charlie-tca> brianherman: you need to ask in #ubuntu-ops
<brianherman> how do i zsync
<charlie-tca> !zsync
<downhill_> don't you mean rsync? heh
<brianherman> oh
<brianherman> can you post the command please
<brianherman> i dont know my rsync
<BluesKaj> what's the point of the release party room, nobody talks to anyone e, it's just ppl making comments or asking , "is it out yet"
<downhill_> well there's zsync too, but rsync is used more
<vish> when is this channel gonna be closed?
<vish> and redirected to #ubuntu
<downhill_> when Ubuntu stops being made? heh
<vish> downhill_: well , it usually gets closed on release or around that time..
<brianherman> is it something like rsync sudo rsync --delete -azvv -e ssh /home/path/folder1/ remoteuser@remotehost.remotedomain:/home/path/folder2
<UTF> i think i did something wrong somehow... lol... my alt+tab isn't working anymore... anyone knows what i have done?
<downhill_> vish: why not just have it be a perma channel? heh
<downhill_> meh
<downhill_> brianherman: oh I see why you asked about zsync now :)
<C-S-B> anyone know hoew
<C-S-B> oops
<C-S-B> anyone know how to create a script to switch audio output?
<coz_> C-S-B,   I dont sorry but you might want to check in the ##Linux channel
<C-S-B> http://www.backports.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8596595 <- this doesnt work,
<MotherMGA> UTF: System->preferences->keyboard shortcuts.
<C-S-B> MotherMGA, i know how to create a shortcut
<C-S-B> its the script I dont
<MotherMGA> C-S-B: my comment was for UTF. I don't know how to do your script.
<schweegi> i've just write you and i'm banned in the release party and #ubuntu??? thats not fair of you.
<schweegi> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<jpds> schweegi: #ubuntu-ops please
<bazhang> schweegi, ?
<UTF> MotherMGA, thanks bro 8) still reading thru the list
<UTF> MotherMGA, u know which one of them that is suppose to be alt+tab?
<moderndayzero> does anyone know how to add the notification area for the wifi to cairo dock?
<MotherMGA> UTF: I'm not sure.  You normally loose Alt-Tab when you switch to a different switcher in compiz.  not sure if you're using that, but you could check there too.
<researcher1> when will 10.04 be released]
<yofel> researcher1: soon
<UTF> MotherMGA, aha! i did that the other day! thanks for the heads up
<MotherMGA> utf: np. goodluck
<BUGabundo_remote> humm why isn't crimsun in that OP list?!
<klaxian> upon upgrade to lucid today, dmraid is removed by default.  i run my system on a raid array.  do i need to install this back before rebooting or is raid handled in some other way now?
<UTF> There we go all working again
<UTF> Thanks a ton MotherMGA
<UTF> :))
<MotherMGA> UTF: Sweet!
<UTF> ahhhh man i just love alt+tab
 * UTF alt+tabs thru everything
<MotherMGA> I have edge scrolling enabled in System->Preferences->Mouse->Touchpad, but its not working. Anyone have suggestions?
<shoonya> lucid lynx released
<jpds> shoonya: No, it isn't.
<shoonya> jpds: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<jpds> shoonya: It's not released, until it's *ANNOUNCED*.
<researcher1> im using beta of Lynx
<researcher1> what should i do today?
<progre55> !outyet
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<joaopinto> !final | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<researcher1> ubottu: ok.thanks
<bp0> eh, noticed some bugs
<bp0> the magnifier in "universal access" in gdm is not usable
<bp0> corrput screen in the magnified view
<ubutom> hi, anyone know if that shop system will be included in the final? I can't really say I found it yet :)
<MrKeuner> bp0, this place is not for bug reports. Please use, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<Doggod> is this the real release? http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<JanC> Doggod: it's not announced yet, and please use a local mirror
<Doggod> okay
<Doggod> thx
<cdE|Woozy> bp0: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-mag/+bug/416279
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416279 in gnome-mag "Visual artifacts" [Undecided,New]
<bp0> yes, what is the package... ok
<donpdonp> whoho. the release appears to be happening
<Doggod> sweet
<Doggod> downloading from german mirror :)
<Frankie1> Many card games start and stay blank green
<Frankie1> process shows as sleeping - have to kill it
<Frankie1> ?
<Doggod> sweet
<Doggod> mirrors seem to go up fast
<MrKeuner> torrents not working, yet or is it my ... ISP?
<dupondje> Installeren van nieuwe versie van configuratiebestand /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-at-session.desktop ...
<dupondje> WARNING: Failed to parse default value `[????????? ???????;gnome-appearance-properties.desktop,????????? ???????????? ???????????;gnome-default-applications.desktop,?????????? ??????????;system-config-printer.desktop] ' for schema (/schemas/apps/control-center/cc_actions_list)
<dupondje> any idea ?
<Oxymoron> Is it possible to download Kubuntu DVD 10.04 anywhere? :P
<shoonya> Oxymoron: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/10.04/
<racecar56> ubuntu 10.04 coming soon?
<Oxymoron> shoonya: Spank you very much! :) Hopefully someone will paste it on news page as well :)
<Maakuth> racecar56, it is
<Doggod> duuuuude
<Doggod> there ara friggin lot of peers on the torrents
<Doggod> amazing
<racecar56> i wanna torrent it too
<Doggod> i <3 bittorrent because of this
<Doggod> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Doggod> it is such a robust protocol, it was basically made for this kind of stuff
<Oxymoron> yofel: This seem to be my video problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/cairo-dock-core/+bug/475375 :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 475375 in cairo-dock "Can't play videos in kaffeine, dragon player, gwenview and smplayer using the "xv" driver after running cairo-dock" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<racecar56> yay DLing!
<Frankie1> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Doggod> so
<Maakuth> Doggod, yeah. hopefully open bittorrent clients soon implement also the µtp protocol
<Doggod> yeah
<Frankie1> anybody else has card games freeze on 64 bit ?
<Doggod> that would be cool
<Maakuth> it's even better
<racecar56> wooo! lots of peers!
<Doggod> but the best thing to happen to torrents is DHT and magnet links
<yofel> Oxymoron: what the hell...?
<Doggod> i think magnet links are so much more urgent feature than µtp
<Maakuth> Doggod, yes, they make it unbreakable
<Oxymoron> yofel: I have no freaking idea, but after some research on Google it doesnt seem to be a Cairo dock issue, its QT4 together with OpenGL and Cairo dock which affect ALL video output.
<Doggod> Maakuth, one thing I like more than bittorrent is kademlia
<Oxymoron> yofel: Maybe I dont have to do a clean install after all, but I need to find a fix.
<Doggod> bittorrent's DHT is based on that
<yofel> well, it's possible as I don't use cairo dock here
<Oxymoron> yofel: Some settings in QT or so must have been changed when INstalled Cairo Dock because it doesnt work if I uninstall Cairo dock either, I tried before.
<Maakuth> Doggod, at least azureuz's.. there's two dht implementations, isn't there?
<Doggod> i think so
<Doggod> but the one that has more spread was the one the mainline client picked up
<Doggod> and that was the kad based one
<sholden> so... is this the spot to ask about gwibber?  or do they have another irc?
<Oxymoron> yofel: For VLC it have been fixed as it works with default video output, but dragon, kaffeine, Amarok and so on doesnt work to output video. THOUGH maplyer and xine libraries in temrinal can play video without problem. There is something with QT and rendering windows because I also got some kind of ghost effects though its not my monitor.
<Oxymoron> yofel: I quote: "For whatever reason, when Cairo-Dock is started Qt4-X11 starts using the ARGB X11 visual, instead of normal RGB. I don't know why, but I assume it's the intended behaviour. Indeed, all Qt4 widgets work fine that way."
<yofel> ...
<Oxymoron> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/416294/comments/10
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416294 in qt "VLC crashes if cairo-dock is installed in karmic alpha 4" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<SandGorgon> anybody who wants an amazing bittorrent client and is not anal about it being a QT (not KDE) app - do use qbittorrent. It actually was one of the platforms on which DHT was first developed and has had magnet support for ages. Looks a lot like utorrent
<downhill_> I'm seeding the 64-bit server ISO.
<downhill_> enjoy
<Oxymoron> yofel: SO there is something with X11, QT4 and how applications choose RGB mide :P
 * yofel seeds kubuntu and ubuntu desktop i386/amd64
<Oxymoron> Not a *buntu issue I guess, not itself anyway.
<rohan> who, SandGorgon , qbittorrent actually looks awesome
<rohan> yofel: did you download the ISOs already?
<downhill_> yofel: it's done already?
<racecar56> lots of people...
<SandGorgon> rohan, of course it does. And its just one more step for me in my quest for Akonadi/Strigi/Nepomuk/Ark free existence
<racecar56> here and in bittorrent too
<yofel> I synced my daily builds a while ago, the isos are finished but testing is still being done, and it won't be released until that's finished
<downhill_> whatever that means
<Mandrew> is it even worth to put a INTEL X25-M 2,5" 80GB SSD SATA/300 MLC 34NM into a acer aspire 531h?
<downhill_> my Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS AMD64 ISO is done and seeding. :)
<Oxymoron> yofel: WOW I got it working by using this command :O export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 && dragon
<yofel> heh
<yofel> well, as long as it works :)
<MrKeuner> downhill_, mine has just started downloading :)
<racecar56> SSD? nice...
<MrKeuner> downhill_, thanks
<yofel> ah, iso testing is finished so release should be soon :)
<downhill_> I just hope more people than not keep seeding once theirs is finished
<racecar56> i'll seed
<MrKeuner> downhill_, I'll keep this seeding as long as I can, probably a week or so
<Doggod> i'm all confused now
<downhill_> MrKeuner: sounds good ^_^
<racecar56> usually as long as i have this comp on i seed torrents
<Doggod> in the party chan they say that the torrents are not official
<amereservant> Wow, this is so much calmer.
<Doggod> but the question is: are they LEGIT
<downhill_> Doggod: they are.
<Doggod> then tell that to ikonia too
<Oxymoron> yofel: Yeah, but would be nice not to need doing that export every single time launching video players :P Only video player that works out of the box is VLC. I like VLC mostly but its slow starting and Dragon PLayer have a more nice GUI mostly.
<amereservant> Doggod: They are of the RC version.
<yofel> Doggod: they are not official yet, but the the chances that they will be redone is very low
<amereservant> Until the official release is made, they all refer to the RC version.
<downhill_> heh
<racecar56> so, it isn't out :|
<Doggod> i seeee
<Doggod> that is just mean....
<amereservant> They've said 10.04 for a while now.
<racecar56> yea i did notice the front page saying it's coming soon
<ccmonster> .....?
<Doggod> there are over 2000 people downloading the i386 iso
<racecar56> cool
<Doggod> on bittorrent
<racecar56> but, not cool
<Doggod> yeah
<racecar56> yea
<ccmonster> so its 10.04 fully released?
<Doggod> because they all will have a problem with grub
<ccmonster> is*
<Doggod> sucks
<racecar56> ccmonster: no
<racecar56> ccmonster: very soon it will be... or should be
<DaBOSS> ubuntu release party is crazy 1500 peeps, please join!! a new record to break!
<Doggod> well, not all of them, only those who want to dual boot
<amereservant> I'm currently running 10.04RC on two pcs and no problems at all, even with the dual boot issue.
<Oxymoron> yofel: Do you think a clean install could solve the problem? :)
<westinghouse> i need dual boot dudette
<racecar56> i have ubuntu 10.04 beta 2 on another comp and grub is great, i quad-boot in it
<westinghouse> i have osx and linux
<racecar56> and no, none of the OSes are Windows in there ;)
<AceKing> I am downloading the torrent right now
<amereservant> Yeah, not sure what the problem is/was, but I guess it was significant.
<racecar56> i guess i should stop downloading the torrent until it gets released?
<ccmonster> do i just do a sudo-apt-get dist-upgrade when its ready? I am running beta2
<amereservant> Either way, I would imagine the 10.04RC will just update to the Final version with the updates, so I don't see the big deal.
<racecar56> ccmonster: that should be fine
<ccmonster> k
<rohan> yeah, the final will behave/look *exactly* same like RC
<rohan> channel #ubuntu-release-party is going crazy!
<racecar56> ubuntu 10.04...when are you going to come...
<yofel> Oxymoron: honestly: no idea
<racecar56> oooh i wanna join
 * racecar56 joins
<AceKing> racecar56, the torrent is out
<aquachica> Release party is muted.  :(
<KeithWeisshar> why is release party muted
<DaBOSS> dammit
<SandGorgon> all ye with 64-bit hardware and still using i386 linux.. fear not. 64-bit is very stable and does _NOT_ use double the RAM (as the FUD says). Go 64-bit !!!
<DaBOSS> its ridiculous
<amereservant> Because people are going nuts in there.
<aquachica> Everyone is saying "It is out!
<Oxymoron> yofel: Because I dont want to do a clean install and then get same problem again xD Except that all things work perfect mostly. THough I still got Dolphin crashed and doing VLC in fullscreen sometimes crash :D
<yofel> oh, lucid's released :)
<racecar56> IT IS?!
<aquachica> No!
<DaBOSS> if they dont wanna chat, they should go away, whats the point of muting IRC!!!
<aquachica> People are saying that it is, but it isn't.
<KeithWeisshar> are there still bugs remaining in 10.04
<aquachica> They are having issues with the Grub.
<racecar56> KeithWeisshar: well, no software is perfect, so yes ;)
<DaBOSS> we r all responsible for our systems, no need to babysit us and mute the room
<Doggod> okey cool
<yofel> slangasek just announced it in -party
<Doggod> it's out
<Oxymoron> yofel: I wonder if I maybe should do clean isntall anyway, because I think I want to use ext4 and x64 install fo Kubuntu :P
<Doggod> it was announced in -party
<Zelozelos> what is the icon type for ubuntu and can i take a png and turn it into this type of file using gimp?
<KeithWeisshar> the ubuntu website says it's not out yet
<Oxymoron> yofel: Do you know if there is any huge difference by using ext4 instead of ext3? :P
<KeithWeisshar> it still has rc
<racecar56> Oxymoron: i'm using ext4
<westinghouse> please use lilo
<westinghouse> is 10.4 capable of booting btrfs?
<BonezAU> 10.04 is now out
<KeithWeisshar> will 10.04 be available on dvd
<Oxymoron> racecar56: Does it work better in someway than previous ext* ?
<kkdue> hi
<kkdue> <kkdue> since some weeks I'm getting an error when trying to mount a partition in gnome:
<racecar56> Oxymoron: idk it seems fine
<amereservant> BonezAU: Are you part of the dev team?
<racecar56> Oxymoron: i think it might be faster
<kkdue> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/158338/Skjermdump.png
<kbar> KeithWeisshar: do you mean the iso?
<KeithWeisshar> the iso
<Oxymoron> racecar56: Any new features? :P
<yofel> Oxymoron: depends, ext4 is faster in general, but if you operate a lot with small files ext3 is faster (you'll notice that on package installation)
<BonezAU> amereservant, no but the topic in #ubuntu-release-party has just been updated to reflect that it is now officially out
<kbar> KeithWeisshar: its already out
<kkdue> is it to possible to mount them using terminal, so I can see some error messages'
<racecar56> Oxymoron: idk
<KeithWeisshar> is there a dvd iso
<metea> hi.  i am running 10.04 on my eeepc 901 but wireless doesn't seem to (consistently) work.  are their any solutions or is it still in the works?
<kbar> KeithWeisshar: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<Oxymoron> racecar56: What does idk stands for now agan?
<kbar> metea: try ndiswrapper
<cousin_mario> hello
<racecar56> Oxymoron: i don't know
<cwillu_at_work> Oxymoron, "I don't know"
<BUGabundo_remote> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS released
<BUGabundo_remote> YAYA
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Lucid is Out! | Thanks you all for testing | Lucid support in #ubuntu
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Thanks you all for testing Lucid and making it a great release | Lucid support in #ubuntu | Channel will re-open when 10.10 toolchain lands | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
#ubuntu+1 2011-04-25
<lcb> t-rask_, you  know one thing. most of ppl willing to help here think users are running natty with default packages and settings. when someone installs additional "effects" that could compromise unity, and worst, do not tell us/them - and if is not common- how "the hell" can one help? :/
<t-rask_> I guarantee you I'm not the only one who upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 :|
<lcb> t-rask_, i never heard/saw someone here saying they lost that "item" yet.
<micahg> t-rask_: I seem to recall a recent upload of unity removing it for some, but I don't have specifics, does it show up in the ISO?
<penguin42> hmm, well that was an unsuccesful attempt at trying the server daily
<JamesJRH> micahg: What do you mean?
<micahg> JamesJRH: defaults won't change at this point, we're 4 days from release
<JamesJRH> How do I logout?
<JamesJRH> micahg: Ok.
<t-rask_> micahg, you mean the Beta 2 ISO? I upgraded straight from 10.10 using update-manager -d
<prower> well thanks for the help and the answers everyone, i think i'll just stick with 10.10 or switch back to debian if it becomes necessary :>
<micahg> t-rask_: no, the final ISO
<t-rask_> micahg, ISO as in .iso file?
<micahg> t-rask_: the CD image
<t-rask_> micahg, yeah, I never downloaded one. Like I said, I just upgraded using 'update-manager -d' and let that run its course.
<t-rask_> I didn't download/burn any CD images.
<lcb> t-rask_, try going to classic and add again the top panel as it were by default. with the gnome menu on the top left of the panel. this is one of the things i would do in trying to recover that functionality.
<JamesJRH> micahg: The final iso?? What, the one that hasn't been released yet?
<t-rask_> micahg, I just ran some updates, gonna reboot quick and try again. I'll be back.
<micahg> JamesJRH: yep
<JamesJRH> ?
<JamesJRH> !
<micahg> JamesJRH: there have been some updates since beta 2
<micahg> JamesJRH: the ISOs are available for testing ATM, iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<JamesJRH> micahg: Oh, you mean a nightly?
<micahg> JamesJRH: no, the final images barring any major bugs
<JamesJRH> micahg: So that's effectively a release candidate, right?
<micahg> JamesJRH: err...technically maybe, but they're labeled as final
<JamesJRH> micahg: Ah, ok. Well when I was refering to final I meant /the/ final, to be released on the 28th.
<micahg> JamesJRH: well, that's the plan to use these unless a respin is needed
<JamesJRH> micahg: Yeah, that sounds like RC.
<JamesJRH> IIRC, previous releases of Ubuntu had RCs, why do they not call them that anymore?
<micahg> JamesJRH: it's not an RC like in previous releases, it was due to the holiday weekend
<t-rask> Does anyone know the name of the process of the Ubuntu icon in the top-left corner?
<micahg> t-rask: it's just called "panel"
<t-rask> micahg, I'm referring to *just* the Ubuntu icon in the top left. I have the panel, with the global menu bar, etc. Just not the Ubuntu icon.
<BUGabundo> hey micahg
<micahg> hi BUGabundo
<micahg> t-rask: I ran xprop and clicked on it, it said "panel"
<jbicha> t-rask: did you try compiz --replace
<JamesJRH> micahg: Hey! That sounds handy! I'll have a look at xprop.
<t-rask> jbicha, everything looks the exact same.
<jbicha> reinstall, lol :-)
<jbicha> how about unity --reset
<jbicha> and you rebooted?
<t-rask> Tried that as well as unity --reset-icons and still nothing.
<micahg> t-rask: bug 755286
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 755286 in unity "BFB - Turn top left corner blue rather than Ubuntu logo" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/755286
<t-rask> micahg, my top left corner isn't blue, it's just missing the Ubuntu logo, but I'll check it out, thanks.
<JamesJRH> micahg: Nice, xprop is really useful! :D
<JamesJRH> How do I logout?
<JamesJRH> Where is "Log Out..."?
<jbicha> click the button in the far top right
<JamesJRH> Yes, it's not there.
<jbicha> that's also where system settings is, so remember that :-)
<t-rask> Sigh. I suppose I'll just try downloading the ISO and upgrading that way..
<jbicha> the on/off button next to your name?
<JamesJRH> jbicha: Well it's not my name because I'm on the LiveCD. It has all the others, just not logout.
<spirals> I'd just like to say that nothing is broken in my 11.04 Kubuntu except Firefox, oddly enough
<jbicha> JamesJRH: why would you want to log out of a livecd?
<spirals> Firefox takes dumps often but Kubuntu is looking great otherwise. Nice work *thumbs up*
<JamesJRH> jbicha: To restart the desktop. I can do it on older LiveCDs. Gnome settings daemon has crashed.
<JamesJRH> It restarted, but the top panel is still wrong.
<jbicha> JamesJRH: can you Alt+F2 gnome-settings-daemon
<penguin42> spirals: Yeh I'm running Kubuntu on ---> this machine; works quite well - I can get the Radeon driver to freak out from time to time
<JamesJRH> jbicha: gnome-settings-daemon restarted itself before, and is already running, so this didn't do anything.
<JamesJRH> Maybe killall gdm?
<jbicha> JamesJRH: well you don't actually need gnome-settings-daemon to install, do you?
<JamesJRH> Cleary someone removed logout from the LiveCD thinking no-one will need it. >:(
<spirals> penguin42, I'm on 'radeon' also. No problems unless the firefox crashes are related - haven't tracked them down yet - I'm always running 30 tabs with flash and JS in all of them :/
<spirals> penguin42, I'm really really loving kde 4.6 though, and kubuntu's integration in general. The bad old days of Kubuntu being a second rate KDE distro seem to be over.
<penguin42> spirals: I tend to use Chrome, I get some annoying flash crashes but that just takes out flash and I very rarely have to nuke Chrome; the crashes I can get are typically full screen flash and then moving between virtual desktops
<JamesJRH> Damn. I wish I had time to test some of the alphas. Too late now. :(
<spirals> penguin42, oh yeah, full screen flash does have problems. I guess I was lumping that in with FIrefox crashes in my mind. :/
<spirals> penguin42, however, full screen flash WAS working perfectly a couple weeks ago in 11.04, for the first time in any linux desktop that I've seen
<spirals> I'm sure it will unbreak itself eventually :)
<penguin42> spirals: KDE still has a few things that annoy me; I wrote a patch for LUKS mounting from dolphin (they've not taken it in yet - bah!) and some things like the virtual desktop switching isn't quite as nice as Gnome 2's which is my favorite for that
<spirals> penguin42, I'm just amazed at the amount of zeroconfig and the improvements in the control panel. I used to have to spend ages getting Gnome to work like a modern desktop... aero snap, expose, etc... all that stuff just works out of the box in kde
<spirals> KDE's control panel used to be a famous jungle, now it's clean and easy to find stuff
<spirals> i could go on :) but yeah i'm a  happy camper
<spirals> omg, and the window decorations don't look like garbage anymore
<spirals> <3
<preecher> is this support for 11.04?
<JamesJRH> That's the one! 'sudo killall gdm-binary' Then hopefully gdm should respawn...
<rww> preecher: yes
<JamesJRH> Nope. No respawn, so 'sudo service gdm start'.
<preecher> upgraded xubuntu from 10.10 to 11.04---unable to get mic working--internal & headset both----any suggestions
<JamesJRH> Seems to be the /new/ way of logging out in LiveCDs!
<JamesJRH> I remember when one could just ctrl-alt-backspace.
<rww> For real ultimate overkill, Alt-Sysrq-K
<penguin42> you can renable ctrl-alt-bs
<jbicha> oh, I do sudo pkill X for that
<JamesJRH> penguin42: I know but on a LiveCD there's no point.
<JamesJRH> rww: I'll try that when I next need it.
<JamesJRH> rww: So thanks.
<MK``> When 11.04 comes out, will I be able to upgrade to the newest kernel without updating Ubuntu?
<JamesJRH> Eh? lo-menubar isn't in USC.
<JamesJRH> MK``: Why, is the computer offine or something?
<penguin42> MK``: How do you mean newest kernel - newest ubuntu kernel or newest upstream?
<MK``> the linux kernel
<MK``> I want to update the kernel on this machine because it fixes some bugs I've been having but say I don't want to update to Ubuntu 11.04 yet :P
<penguin42> MK``: Oh OK
<jbicha> MK``: you might be able to use https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa for Lucid
<JamesJRH> MK``: Yes, you can upgrade individual parts of your system.
<JamesJRH> sudo apt-get install <what you want to upgrade>
<penguin42> JamesJRH: Well that will only upgrade it from the repos set up for your current installation
<JamesJRH> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install <what you want to upgrade>
<rww> would involve adding natty repositories and thus falls under the "mixing versions repositories" prohibition against support
<MK``> Yeah; I know how to add/upgrade individual things, just wanted to make sure the update feature would allow me to deselect some
<MK``> ah, does it rww?
<rww> MK``: adding natty's repositories to maverick and using them to upgrade just the kernel packages isn't officially supported
<rww> maybe there's a backport package planned I don't know about. wouldn't surprise me.
<penguin42> and it'll pull in a whole load of other pacages
<MK``> I did not know this, thanks. I'd assume they'd backport something like the kernel of all things
<JamesJRH> MK``: Oh. Sorry, I thought you were on a pre-release.
<MK``> No, I am running Maverick
<MK``> sorry for not stating that
<JamesJRH> MK``: There are kernel updates released every few weeks.
<JamesJRH> Or are they bug-fix updates?
<rww> the kernel updates in the ubuntu repos? they're bug fix or security updates
<JamesJRH> Too many numbers in kernel versions! :S
<JamesJRH> rww: Ok.
<MK``> The announcement for 11.04 on the website says the kernel update will add support for intel ips, which my system has, so I wanted to get that update without necessarily upgrading to 11.04 immediately :P
<rww> I know, right. Ubuntu kernel package versioning confuses me.
<MK``> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta on there
<JamesJRH> MK``: Right. You'd probably cause way more problems than you'd solve.
<MK``> I see
<rww> if you feel like doing unsupported kernel upgrades, the last one I used was http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<MK``> I'd only do something with support
<JamesJRH> MK``: The Ubuntu guys spend loads of testing on these things to make sure it all works properly. Probably not the kind of thing you'd want to do.
<MK``> I think I was just confused as to the extent of it
<MK``> I thought Ubuntu ran sort of "on top" of some shared linux kernel, I was not aware it is its own derivative Ubuntu kernel
<MK``> I am new to Linux :P
<penguin42> MK``: The ubuntu kernel has some fixes and some extra features which will find their way back to the upstream kernel
<MK``> I see. I thought in a sense that if were not an ubuntu kernel, that ubuntu's versions would support certain versions of the kernel during support periods, etc.
<MK``> I learned something, thanks.
<JamesJRH> Although, Arch Linux is rolling release, so keeps up-to-date with the latest and greatest but it's quite in-depth and easy to break if your not careful. Ubuntu and Arch are my favourite distros. :)
<MK``> So the biggest core change between versions is the kernel itself?
<JamesJRH> There are many...
<JamesJRH> X
<penguin42> MK``: No, the kernel is but one part
<JamesJRH> GCC
<MK``> Ok. X is assumed, yeah
<JamesJRH> See: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta
<MK``> But yeah I see, I'd never mix one version's kernel with another o_O that'd break stuff
<diegoviola> hi
<arand> Well for the purpose of testing, as you would using mainline, that is not very uncommon.
<diegoviola> when can we expect Ubuntu to integrate Wayland?
<penguin42> MK``: They tend to be OK but they sometimes depend on things; e.g. a newer Ubuntu may require features in the newer kernel, or a newer kernel may change something (rarer) that breaks an older ubuntu slightly
<rww> diegoviola: a long time from now
<rww> diegoviola: I don't think there is a definite timeline yet though.
<diegoviola> rww: ok, but it will happen sometime in the future?
<penguin42> anyway, bed time
<rww> diegoviola: probably
<cpatrick08> i was wondering if i could remove the unity dock and use a dock like cario-dock,docky,etc
<rww> cpatrick08: switch to GNOME classic at the login screen and do it there
<cpatrick08> oh ok would do you think it will work when gnome classic is removed in 11.10
<MK``> diegoviola: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/551
<diegoviola> nice
<diegoviola> thanks guys
<diegoviola> I really *hope* Wayland is the future
<JamesJRH> So do I, it's great!
<JamesJRH> :)
<jbicha> cpatrick08: you may be able to use Gnome Fallback or XFCE for 11.10 but just wait until it gets here :-)
<JamesJRH> Beats X by miles.
<diegoviola> I've seen too many cases of people installing Ubuntu and other distros and then X not starting at all, and the system dropping to a console, my common sense tells me they either try again or go back to Windows, I'm sure Wayland will help with that use case.
<cpatrick08> ok thanks
<diegoviola> JamesJRH: yep
<diegoviola> Wayland uses KMS and doesn't require any configuration for starting. it just works
<JamesJRH> and X has a huge API that is rarely used.
<diegoviola> yeah
<JamesJRH> by modern software.
<diegoviola> X should have been ditched a long tim eago
<diegoviola> it's not up to current standards
<JamesJRH> X won't be ditched when Wayland is used. Not for a while.
<diegoviola> i'm fine with a headless X on Wayland
<JamesJRH> X will become a Wayland client for compatibility.
<diegoviola> I'm sure people will then port their apps to Wayland little by little
<diegoviola> yep
<diegoviola> people will eventually port their apps to Wayland, when they realize the benefits, etc
<JamesJRH> Yeah, but could be a many years.
<diegoviola> yeah
<diegoviola> no doubt about that
<JamesJRH> s/a //
<MK``> I love how slow software propagation is compared to hardware advances
<MK``> it's a strong contrast
<robin0800> The blacklist system seems to be broken anyone seen this?
<JamesJRH> MK``: Hmm... Yeah, now you mention it.
<JamesJRH> MK``: IPv6. 1 decade old.
<JamesJRH> !
<MK``> heh
<JamesJRH> Minimal propagation. About 2%. IPv4 address blocks were exausted a few months ago.
<MK``> yeah I was watching it and spamming it to my friends :3
<diegoviola> I admire Canonical/Ubuntu for breaking the mold with Wayland and for wanting to advance Linux graphics, not many others are brave enough for doing that.
<MK``> https://twitter.com/ipv4countdown
<diegoviola> I wish more companies and distros would do these kind of things, improve software and not just package it
<JamesJRH> diegoviola: They do.
<diegoviola> Linux then would advance quickly on the desktop
<diegoviola> JamesJRH: i see
<JamesJRH> MK``'s point about software propagation seems less obvious in the open source world.
<JamesJRH> At least for most things.
<MK``> My modem doesn't support IPv6 :(
<diegoviola> there has been lots of progress on desktop Linux and Linux in general
<diegoviola> but the transition from X to Wayland will probably be one of the biggest changes we'll have
<diegoviola> in a long time
<MK``> Yeah, Ubuntu crashed like 3 times the day I installed it. Almost up to MS levels! We can break the glass ceiling
<JamesJRH> MK``: No, neither does my router or my 2 access points.
<JamesJRH> I'm going to replace with OpenWRT supported hardware soon. :)
<MK``> I have IPTV, I don't think I can replace my modem X)
<SlickT10> anyone else having problems quiting programs using ctrl c in ubuntu 11.04?
<JamesJRH> That's copy for most things. Unless your on the terminal.
<SlickT10> JamesJRH: sorry, that is the context.
<SlickT10> Iam running programs in the terminal and ctrl c doesn't work
<JamesJRH> What, terminal?
<jhjessup> The program might be trapping that key combination.
<JamesJRH> SlickT10: ^C is keyboard interrupt. Programs often ignore it.
<jhjessup> Try Cntl+Z and see what happens.
<MK``> I thought it was ctrl z
<MK``> yeah
<JamesJRH> (Or trap it)
<jhjessup> SlickT10: ^Z is the interpreter command to push the activce program into the background.
<SlickT10> hmm. how to bring it back?
<SlickT10> that is from the background
<jhjessup> SlickT10: fg
<SlickT10> thanks
<JamesJRH> I thought it was '%'.
<SlickT10> ok. its seems to be just a problem with a certain program I am using. I though it was happening elsewhere too. Thanks for the help
<JamesJRH> jhjessup: I thought it was '%'.
<MK``> to put it in the bg or fg?
<jhjessup> JamesJRH: You can append an ampersand to a command (sleep 30 &) to execute the program in the background, but you can interactively send it to the background and suspend execution with ^Z.
<MK``> heh, you keep stealing my lines jhjessup D:
<jhjessup> MK``: Type faster ;-)
<jhjessup> MK``: JamesJRH: I'm at the computer working on a project, and IRC is just too distracting.
<MK``> I learned about & last night :P
<JamesJRH> Yeah, I need to read up on job control. I've been using '%' after ^Z instead of ;fg'.
<JamesJRH> Yeah, I need to read up on job control. I've been using '%' after ^Z instead of 'fg'.
<jhjessup> JamesJRH: I'm not familiar with the use of %, can you elaborate?
<MK``> what can you use to bg it without suspending it when it is already running?
<jhjessup> MK``: I use ^Z, followed by bg
<MK``> ah i see
<jhjessup> MK``: There might be a more proper method, I haven't dug into it.
<MK``> does % fg the last process?
<JamesJRH> jhjessup: Run something, ^Z, '%', and you'll be back.
<jhjessup> JamesJRH: It worked! Thanks!
<jhjessup> MK``: JamesJRH's method is better.
<MK``> Yeah I am testing it now. Sleep ftw
<JamesJRH> :D Apparently I'm not the only one who should read up on job control. :P
<MK``> from what I can see, % will fg the most recently backgrounded job
<MK``> good to knoww
<JamesJRH> I think it'll continue if you have more.
<JamesJRH> Most recent, 2nd most recent, etc....
<JamesJRH> Yep. Confirmed.
<JamesJRH> It takes the top of the stack.
<MK``> cool
<rcconf> hi. ubuntu 10.10 network-manager feature> mac spoofing is not working with WPA. do you know if this was fixed in natty?
<lucas-arg> i was expecting more updates by these days and ive only upgraded few times this week... isnt it weird?
<jbicha> lucas-arg: we're in release freeze, there's not supposed to be many updates this week
<lucas-arg> whats release freeze mena?
<lucas-arg> mean?
<JamesJRH> MK``: 'fg' seems to be exectly the same.
<JamesJRH> s/exectly/exactly/
<lucas-arg> no rc either?
<jhjessup> lucas-arg: Basically, no updates that aren't required. I.e., bug fiø updates will be included, but new features won't be included until next release.
<jbicha> and even bug fixes are limited until release
<MK``> JamesJRH: % is used to signal the process, like, fg %2 will foreground the 2nd job. So, % acts like an alias for fg, which when run with no arguements runs on the most recently backgrounded
<JamesJRH> jhjessup, MK``: Type 'fg' and '%' on a new terminal.
<JamesJRH> [james@james-laptop ~]$ fg
<JamesJRH> bash: fg: current: no such job
<JamesJRH> [james@james-laptop ~]$ %
<JamesJRH> bash: fg: %: no such job
<MK``> :P
<JamesJRH> Ahh.
<lucas-arg> there is no way to make synaptic use appmenu?
<MK``> aw, I tried to just enter & and I got "bash: syntax error near unexpected token `&'". Was hoping the terminal would try to background itself and implode the universe.
<lucas-arg> no one knows how to make synaptic use appmenu?
<MK``> no, sorry
<MK``> i'm out guys, seeya later
<JamesJRH> Bye. ;)
<JamesJRH> lucas-arg: By "appmenu", do you mean 'global-menu'?
<lucas-arg> JamesJRH: yes
<lucas-arg> no root app runs ok
<xiambax> How can i install user theme extension for gnome3 in ubuntu
<JamesJRH> lucas-arg: Hmm... in older releases, privileged apps would use the Raleigh theme. They seem to have fix that. I think it is related.
<JamesJRH> s/fix/fixed/
<lucas-arg> root cant use appmenu... no app ran as root can use appmenu
<JamesJRH> lucas-arg: They seem to have fix the /theme/ problem.
<JamesJRH> The global-menu problem is likely related.
<lucas-arg> JamesJRH: what do you mean by "the seem to..." I have latest updates and nothing happened yet...
<jbicha> xiambax: https://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/Extensions but that particular extension didn't work for me
<JamesJRH> lucas-arg: In older releases, privileged apps would always use the Raleigh theme. In Natty, this is fixed. Change the theme and it affects privileged apps. I'm saying that the global-menu problem seems related.
<Hibernica> http://twitpic.com/4p7px0 & http://twitpic.com/4p7q3k : Do I file as kernel or xorg/banshee bugs?
<iszak> So I recently upgraded to 11.04 beta (whatever the current one is, two I think) and upon login its' much slower, is there any way to detect what's slowing down login?
<jester7> Does anyone here use Gwibber on Natty at all?
<iszak> ha no, that's the first thing I remove.
<aauthor> jester7: I do.
<aauthor> Would anyone know why I can't see the google-gadgets packets in synaptic even though it a listed package for natty?  http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/294774
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> what GUI does 11.04 use?
<aauthor> lwizardl: Gnome is still the window manager, but it is augmented by Unity.
<aauthor> (Gnome to to be precise.)
<aauthor> *Gnome 2
<lwizardl> so Gnome + netbook
<lwizardl> ?
<aauthor> Netbook Remix did use Unity.
<lwizardl> k
<aauthor> So it will look similar, but you still have a "desktop area" which UNR didn't have be default.
<lwizardl> is there a way to make it so "compress" in the right click menu shows up for ISO images? because right now all it says is burn to disc and extract
<rww> aauthor: because it's been deleted from the archive. See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/google-gadgets/0.11.2-3ubuntu1
<rww> aauthor: and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/google-gadgets/+bug/741964
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 741964 in plasma-scriptengine-googlegadgets (Ubuntu) "Please remove google-gadgets source and binaries from archive" [Undecided,Fix released]
<aauthor> rww: Thanks!
<aauthor> lwizardl: Do you want to compress it as a zip or tar?
<lwizardl> aauthor, yeah a 7z just like if you click on almost anything else even an avi and hit compress you get the popup to select type and split sizes
<sysdoc> Hello all! I just installed Natty and Unity failed to start so it started with gnome, once I installed the necessary drivers for Unity to run it is not a choice in the login options. can some one help with getting Unity on the login?
<trism> sysdoc: it is listed as Ubuntu in the sessions menu
<sysdoc> trism, Tried that it just boots to gnome with that selection
<trism> sysdoc: it will fallback to gnome if it fails to start unity for whatever reason, you could check ~/.xsession-errors to see where it fails
<aauthor> lwizardl:  Hmm, I didn't even notice that compress wasn't an option for ISOs.  I don't think that there'd be a way to add that option, but a quick workaround would be to put that ISO in a folder and compress it.
<lwizardl> aauthor, yeah or you can open archive manager and create new file with settings then drop in the iso and tell it add. but looking for an easier option
<sysdoc> trism, thx
<lwizardl> I create a decent amount of ISO images weekly of stuff and compressing them the long way bites. a simple right click would be hugely faster for me
<aauthor> lwizardl: looks like there's been a bug reported for it.
<aauthor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file-roller/+bug/668146
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 668146 in file-roller (Ubuntu) "Nautilus does not let me compress iso images" [Low,Confirmed]
<lwizardl> cool
<lwizardl> maybe some day that will be corrected :)
<perscitus> How Do I disable moving of the window controls (Close, Maximize, Minimize) to Top Panel when a window is maximized?
<jbicha> perscitus: that's not really supported
<perscitus> screw supported. I dont want it happening
<perscitus> Especially i moved controls back to the right like it supposed to be.
<perscitus> Im betting its in unity itself or compiz
<perscitus> jbicha,  Also, the controls dont fit into a semi- transparent panel. Graphics breakup
<perscitus> So again, How Do I disable moving of the window controls (Close, Maximize, Minimize) to Top Panel when a window is maximized?
<perscitus> Maybe i should install Emerald.
<jbicha> haha, just use Ubuntu Classic
<perscitus> no thanks
<perscitus> Not using it before its gone in 11.10
<perscitus> because*
<perscitus> Ive learned in earlier releases, !state=maxvert will remote titlebar in compiz.
<perscitus> I do not like tell me what I can do with my Ubuntu desktop. And thats what Canonical is trying to do.
<perscitus> I do not use keyboard shortcuts, its a waste of time.
<perscitus> And it takes longer to open an app. and Unity Dock takes on average 5-7 secs to open apps using mouse with same about of clicks.
<izinucs> perscitus: emerald is no longer supported or maintained.
<perscitus> izinucs,  then how do i keep controls where they belong?
<jbicha> perscitus: if you hate Unity, try Xubuntu, Kubuntu, or the experimental Gnome Shell
<perscitus> gnome shell isnt experimental
<donniezazen> Unity is not working lately. I did a clean installed still no unity interface but the regular gnome?
<perscitus>  since its released
<frankwe> perscitus: talking about gnome-shell ppa, i guess
<rww> perscitus: the packaging of it for Ubuntu is
<rww> hence it not being in the official repository
<perscitus> I thought its because canonical doesnt want competition and keep people using unity
<perscitus> and im serius about that
<frankwe> perscitus: actually they support competition that way
<perscitus> that didnt make sense, frankwe
<frankwe> why not?
<perscitus> that didnt make sense either, frankwe
<rww> perscitus: That doesn't really make sense, if you think about it. kubuntu-desktop is in main, after all ;)
<perscitus> except not competition.
<perscitus> Sister Release
<rww> and as someone who's used the GNOME3 PPA and was listening when GNOME 3 was discussed at UDS-N, all the evidence points to what I said, rather than what you said
<perscitus> I would rather use gnome3 shell in 11.04
<frankwe> perscitus: i'm sure you won't. you'll not get along with just the close button;)
<rww> perscitus: Then wrangle with the PPA and hope you don't need support with it.
<perscitus> frankwe,  Actually, your wrong. Gnome3 has minimize button and maximize can be set to titlebar area.
<rww> or use a distro that's focused on GNOME 3 ;)
<perscitus> Ill just use Ubuntu.
<perscitus> THE WAY I WANT IT TO BE
<rww> perscitus: Actually, it just has a close button.
<perscitus> rww,  wrog
<perscitus> wrong
<rww> perscitus: I've used GNOME 3 with GNOME Shell on several different distributions. All of them had only close buttons.
<jbicha> perscitus: 11.04 does not have Gnome Shell because it was too much work to switch in this cycle, and using the PPA
<jbicha> can cause breakage
<perscitus> rww,  so have i and i can read.
<rww> See also, for example, http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-shell-list/2011-February/msg00192.html
<perscitus> rww,  its still there but in gnome-tweak tool
 * rww facepalms
<rww> For someone who complains loudly about having to do their own customization, that was a rather silly cop-out.
<perscitus> on your account
<jbicha> donniezazen: if Ubuntu detects that your computer can't support Unity, it uses Ubuntu Classic instead
<perscitus> jbicha,  thats cuz everyone thinks its unstable but not true.
<jbicha> perscitus: frankly you don't know what you're talking about, I've used the Gnome 3 PPA for quite a while
<perscitus> i didnt say ppa
<rww> As have I. It is not stable.
<jbicha> and I know that it breaks a lot of things, I've fixed a few of the bugs but there are others I can't
<rww> perscitus: jbicha did.
<perscitus> i run gnome3 live cd.
<donniezazen> jbicha Unity works on my laptop. I have been using it since alpha it stopped loading unity after an update couple of days ago. I today did a clean install to check some wifi bug. But i still have no Unity
<jbicha> donniezazen: what graphics driver do you use?
<donniezazen> Nouveau
<perscitus> either way, I still want to  disable moving of the window controls (Close, Maximize, Minimize) to Top Panel when a window is maximized?
<jbicha> donniezazen: do you use the experimental 3D Nouveau?
<donniezazen> jbicha i use nouveau graphic driver. I have a Dell Inspiron E1505
<perscitus> the FOSS ATI sucks on the Ubuntu 11.04 live cd. It doesnt boot live area.and every other restart, the splash just sits there blinking
<donniezazen> jbicha yes i have mesa experimental installed.
<perscitus> rww,  im not the only one who wants controls stay where they are.
<rww> perscitus: I'm aware. Ubuntu is not a democracy.
<perscitus> rww, http://askubuntu.com/questions/25789/is-there-a-way-to-remove-maximized-window-controls-title-from-top-panel-in-unity
<rww> perscitus: If you find out how to do it, you should post the answer on there so people can find it :)
<frankwe> perscitus: for how long have you tried unity?
<perscitus> rww,  It's a socialist party and popular vote wins
<jbicha> donniezazen: you could try submitting a bug, just run ubuntu-bug and answer the questions
<perscitus> frankwe Long to know i hate how it works with the controls
<perscitus> frankwe,  Long enough to know Ubuntu geared towards experience and dont care about average consumer.
<perscitus> experienced users*
<rww> perscitus: What's a socialist party?
<perscitus> rww,  Ubuntu
<rww> perscitus: No, Ubuntu is a meritocracy, for some definition of 'merit'.
<perscitus> rww,  with a self procliamed dictator at the helm
<perscitus> not my words, just his nick for irc.
<rww> perscitus: correct
<donniezazen> jbicha I just want to make sure if i have correct drivers installed. I have xserver-xorg-video-nouveau and libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental installed. If i am right i do not need to have nouveau-firmware or nvidia accelerated graphic drivers installed.
<perscitus> rww,  Average consumer wants an app menu and Unity Dock just got half arse that barely works right.
<rww> perscitus: "app menu" being the opposite of "global menu"?
<jbicha> donniezazen: Nouveau should work but 3D is experimental, if you really /need/ to get it working
<jbicha> you could switch to the NVIDIA proprietary driver
<Starminn> Does Gnome3 still break Unity?
<jbicha> I don't think you need nouveau-firmware but I don't know
<perscitus> rww, two different things
<jbicha> Starminn: the Gnome3 PPA is not recommended
<rww> perscitus: Okay. Can you describe "app menu" so I know what you mean?
<perscitus> rww,  Application menu.
<rww> perscitus: so like the Start menu in Windows, or the Applications menu in Ubuntu 10.10?
<perscitus> rww,  App menu is a neatly categorized menu of apps.
<perscitus> rww,  exactly
<Starminn> jbicha: Doesn't much answer my question. If it's not recommended, that doesn't tell me much. I was just wondering if it still killed Unity, killed most of the system, worked perfectly (without Unity), or what?
<rww> perscitus: Alrighty. I fully agree, the average person wants that, and Unity's dock interface is not as usable as it.
<perscitus> rww,  They could have done it in Unity Dock easily with the overlays
<rww> perscitus: Someone mentioned in here the other day that there's a way of getting Unity to categorize. I don't remember how, though.
<rww> (and I don't know how well it works)
<jbicha> Starminn: if you install the PPA and upgrade gnome-session you will not be able to log in to your other desktops
<perscitus> rww,  I think Overlays could use new options like small icons, put them close together
<jbicha> until you purge the PPA
<Starminn> jbicha: What do you mean "other desktops?
<perscitus> Starminn,  other sessions
<Starminn> Again, "Sessions" -- same question. :)
<jbicha> Starminn: it's possible to install it and have it work but you really need to know what you're doing
<perscitus> Starminn,  You are stuck with gnome3 shell
<rww> Starminn: I think what they're saying is that if you install Shell, then Classic and Unity stop working.
<jbicha> Starminn: you won't be able to log in to Unity, Unity 2D, Ubuntu Classic
<perscitus> but doesnt gnome3 still have a fallback in ppa?
<jbicha> perscitus: no, the fallback mode is not in the PPA
<Starminn> Okay, so if I install Gnome 3 I am stuck with just Gnome 3. Yes, I was aware of that. :) But the system and all apps will still work fine, I just won't be able to choose my Desktop Environment at login, correct?
<jbicha> personally, I hacked gnome-session to get the newer version to work for me but I had difficulty getting it packaged to be part of the PPA
<jbicha> Starminn: the gnome-control-center upgrade also can break things
<Starminn> Does the Desktop Cube and other various Compiz effects still obliterate Unity?
<Starminn> jbicha: Duly ntoed. Thank you for the info. :)
<Starminn> noted*
<jbicha> Starminn: it will work much nicer in 11.10
<Starminn> jbicha: Gnome3, Compiz, or what? Because right now it sounds to me like 11.04 is pretty much a flop. I keep hearing, "It will be better in 11.10" but why won't it be any better in 11.04? I tried Beta 1 and most things worked fine, it's just these things that keep coming up and breaking the whole thing.
<jbicha> both actually, Unity will have more time to improve, and Gnome Shell will be installable
<jbicha> it can't be any better in 11.04 than it is now because 11.04 is finished
<rww> Starminn: because there are not an infinite number of Ubuntu developers, so not everything gets done ;P
<Starminn> To what extent do they occasional patches apply?
<Starminn> the*
<rww> I don't understand the question :\
<Starminn> rww: Don't they clone themselves?
<rww> Starminn: unfortunately not, or we'd be able to clone our Ubuntu developer ops and have an army of banhammers.
<Starminn> I was just saying, you know the occasional system updates? To what extent do they have hold over the system? I'm asking why can't we fix such things in a patch for 11.04?
 * Starminn cowers in a corner from the mighty Banhammer
<danielitosj> Hello to everybody. I had some issues with 10.04 and 10.10 and Gparted in computers with partitions not aligned to cylinders boundaries.
<rww> Starminn: because that'd involve making major changes in updates, which is a no-no.
<rww> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<danielitosj> gparted-server dies and installation cannot continue
<perscitus> rww,  btw, i removed global menu from 11.04
<rww> perscitus: Was it just a matter of removing some package, or more complicated?
<perscitus> rww,  yeah
<danielitosj> I solved by resizing the problematic partition with an utilty
<Starminn> rww: I understand that huge changes in a update is bad, but if there are this many problems then I think they oughta just bite the bullet.
<danielitosj> Does anybody know if this issue has been solved in Natty
<danielitosj> ??
<perscitus> rww,  appmenu :P
<perscitus> rww,  i wish window controls is a panel applet ?
<rww> I haven't investigated the underlying implementation of Unity's top panel.
<perscitus> Or combination of applet + compiz window decorations
<perscitus> compiz its self can remove a titlebar
<perscitus> rww,  the reason i remote global menu it only works on mouseover  and i didnt like the weird gradient it had.
<perscitus> rww,  and In controls, there a graphic artifact when you use semi-transparent panel. At least for the light theme
<perscitus> and I use buttons on right so moving mouse from right to left gets tedious
<perscitus> rww,  When you dual boot between Windows and Ubuntu, you want it on right. OSX, then you want it on the left.
<rww> I don't particularly care, personally. keyboard shortcuts ♥
<perscitus> i dont use keyboard shortcuts nor will i
<rww> Yes, we heard.
<perscitus> takes to long
<perscitus> i bet debian would use gnome3
<perscitus> #debian hates #ubuntu people
<rww> perscitus: Debian is moving to GNOME 3 for their next release, yes.
<perscitus> next beta release
<frankwe> which will be out in 5 years;)
<rww> And they don't hate #ubuntu people, they hate people ignoring their channel topic and asking Ubuntu questions in #debian.
<rww> Much like we don't like people asking e.g. Mint questions in #ubuntu.
<perscitus> rww,  Gnome3 does have app menu for people
<rww> perscitus: I'll take your word for it, since I forgot how GNOME Shell works already.
<perscitus> Mint is diverging from ubuntu
<rww> Yup.
<perscitus> rww,  its on the right.  with a neat categories
<perscitus> Worest part of gnome3 i hate is the theme
<perscitus> but gnome2 themes still work in it
<aauthor> Hey everyone!  I can't find the option is ccsm to stop windows from spanning from their viewport (i.e. workspace) into the adjacent one. Does that option still exist?
<perscitus> i dont think that is compiz option
<perscitus> rww,  i bet there would be a shortcut for switching from any particular workspace?
<rww> I don't use workspaces :|
<perscitus> rww,  It would be useful at work :P
<aauthor> Hmm... I just find it cumbersome when a little part of one window is hanging off into the next workspace.
<perscitus> rww,  too pretend to work when boss is around
<rww> perscitus: I use Windows 7 at work ;P
<perscitus> i use Windows 7 right now
<rww> with the exception of a couple of servers, we're an all-Windows shop, and using Linux isn't feasible when you're constantly interfacing with Windows sytems.
<perscitus> rww,  I dont use keyboard shortcuts cuz im not good with moving fingers around like that. and there is many of them so i dont bother learning them. So its easier and faster with a mouse
<freaky[t]> hi all i have several problems with ubuntu natty. 1. i can't create a new directory in the chrome download window. everytime i click on "create new dir" it appears that i can write a new directory name but then suddenly it disappears. 2. my sound suddenly is very quiet i have tried alsamixer ... and the gnome mixer thing but everything is at 100% and i cant get it louder but it is very quiet
<freaky[t]> can anybody help me?
<perscitus> I got big problem in 11.04 now. It is using wrong resolution for monitor  that it doesnt support.
<perscitus> and i cant change display settings
<preecher> my google voice & inssider arent working in 11.04----since its still in beta should i just wait a few days or do anyone know a fix
<Aginor> I'm running natty under virtualbox, is there a way for me to get unity running? I have enabled 3d acceleration in virtualhost, so I am surprised that it complained about computer performance
<syn-ack> Aginor, Is the host on linux and an Intel graphics chip?
<syn-ack> if so, no.
<Aginor> syn-ack: the host is linux and the host is an ati graphics chip
<Aginor> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV630 [Radeon HD 2600XT] to be specific
<syn-ack> Aginor, Then you need to install the proprietary driver instead of the open source one
<Aginor> ah, I'll give that a go later then
<Aginor> cheers
<obladi_> hola. i apt-get upgraded from natty beta1 yesterday, seeing as the new nvidia driver was supposed to work with xorg1.10. however, now i don't have acceleration, and i dearly miss unity. i've tried reinstalling drivers and editing conf file. need help please
<obladi_> also, when i try to do a glxinfo | grep rendering, i just get a : Error: glXCreateContext failed
<frybye> Hi I have a ge-foce 240 and the nvidia current driver and 3d/unity is working fine... as a last resort if you cant get 3d to work there is the 2d unity to download...
<frybye> which nvidia card do you have...?
<obladi_> a geforece go 7300 (laptop)
<obladi_> was working fine until yesterday, whe i upgraded
<frybye> and is it the nvidia-current that you have installed?
<obladi_> yes
<frybye> or used the gui for additonal drivers.. hmmm
<obladi_> tried that as well
<frybye> I don't know enough to get deep into details - but like I say one can get the 2d unity if that is only soloution/aka partial soloution...
<obladi_> hm
<frybye> on a real old pc at work with a agp grafic card etc.. the 2d worked fine untill I found a better pc...#
<obladi_> what's funny is that everything else works, i'm logged in woth max resolution. at other times, when things aren't working, nothing works, and i have to log in with the nv driver
<frybye> not quite so snazzy in appearance of course but functions in expected manner...
<frybye> does the nvidia driver work in classic mode??
<obladi_> yeah
<obladi_> that's whats so funny
<obladi_> i'm logged in to classic right now, with the nvidia driver
<frybye> apparently unity itself is still a bit problematic.. perhaps you could use the 2d unity and actively persue a bug report at the same time..
<frybye> or use classic and chase a bug report... what does google say about the 7300 go and natty?
<obladi_> well, i don't think it's unity's problem, cause it's the DRI part of nvidia's driver, and nvidia don't take much notice of bug reports..
<zniavr> it's blacklisted gpu no?
<obladi_> blacklisted gpu?
<frybye> I dont mean a nvidia bug report - on launchpad...
<grechk> hello
<frybye> nvidia give a *** about individual user and even less linux...
<grechk> I have a problem with acpi. I created two scripts, one for and a decrease brightness to increase, but I can not connect them with the hotkey buttons. The script from a terminal work.
<grechk> Then I created the events in the following way, but I do not understand why do not work
<grechk> event=sony/hotkey SNC 00000001 00000010
<grechk> action=/etc/apci/sonybright.sh
<grechk> help me, please :)
<aliendude5300> hi, I just upgraded to the ubuntu beta today from 10.10, and everything (more or less) seems to work, using the classic desktop, but I can't play audio/video using totem (vlc works). The message I get is "Failed to create a GStreamer play object. Please check your GStreamer installation."
<frybye> aliendude5300: have you installed the restricted extras from the software control center???
<frybye> just look for restricted in there and choose the one for your flavour of ubuntu - edbuntu - kubuntu etc..
<aliendude5300> frybye: that shouldn't matter, but yes -- even free formats like ogg don't play.
<frybye> eh - i am no expert but did you "check yoour GStreamer installation?"
<aliendude5300> frybye: there is no GStreamer package... but I installed all the packages that start with "libgstreamer" using apt-get, and Totem worked perfectly fine in 10.10
<frybye> ie a lot of the time part of the fault report gets ignored which in fact is/was a good clue about where/wht problems are..
<frybye> worked fine in means little i feel - a lot tends to change...
<frybye> have you purged totem and fresh installed???
<aliendude5300> I reinstalled totem, and it made no difference. Banshee doesn't work either. VLC does.
<frybye> so how about linking stuff to vlc and consider problem solved???
<aliendude5300> Isn't 11.04 coming out in 3 days? I'd expect upgrading 3 days before the final release to the beta to work well...
<aliendude5300> frybye: because my gstreamer installation is obviously broken and many things rely on it
<frybye> aliend sounds like a great reason to report a bug to launchpad!!
<frybye> urgently!!
<frybye> or at least a queston to that part of launchpad!!
<frybye> aliendude5300: other point is that a clean install of the daily would be different to an upgrade done shortly before release...#
<aliendude5300> frybye: I doubt anything significant will change between the final and what's done 3 days before the release...
<sagaci> hey, when is the free culture showcase winners hitting the release?
<misterme> how do you remove applications being displayed in the installed applications menu?
<frybye> misterme: buy unintallying the applicaton?
<misterme> frybye: they were installed through wine, but when i removed them they did not get deleted from the menu
<frybye> sorry for my typpos.. using a keyboard I am not used to...
<frybye> did you installl them via wine?
<misterme> yeah
<frybye> ah now i understand - you are refering to the task bar on the left of unity desktop - right click and remove icon i guess or..?
<frybye> I thought you were referring to software center...
<frybye> or "unfasten from taskbar" or similar - and then delete from desktop...
<iceroot> is there a reason why aptitude is not installed by default?
<frybye> misterme: so you got it fixed...?
<misterme> still working oni t
<misterme> there is no right click assignment in the menu
<frybye> brb - switching to a natty install..
<frybye> re:
<frybye> in the natty- unity mode, applications on the starter menu do generally have a right-click option with "keep in starter?" - or?
<frybye> I am usinb
<frybye> e e e I am using a German language natty here so not sure of the exact wording - but will be similar for sure..
<gnomefreak> frybye: some will give you the option to keep in launcher some will not, example the workspace switer you can not remove from dock
<gnomefreak> same with applications and file+folders
<gnomefreak> sorry im not here atm i just looked up real fast
<frybye> gnomefreak: the user this was for seems to have left.. stuff that is part of "system" non-removeable - but self-installed appl. yeah or..?
<th^^> is there any way to make empathy open chat window when i receive the message? it's getting annoying when i miss messages and need to scroll through contacts list to see it
<lizard_2k1> hi all again.
<th^^> guess i'm just better off installing better im client than this, meh
<lizard_2k1> anyone know, can i install gnome and unity together?
<gnomefreak> frewsxcv: those i listed are the only ones you can not remove, you can remove the others and/or add more.  ok its ~5am im going to bed
<yofel> they are both installed together by default (but unity and gnome3 won't work together)
<lizard_2k1> and how if it possoible
<lizard_2k1> *possible
<Samo502> just figured i'd throw this out there as a possible bug;
<Samo502> some areas of the screen don't respond to the mouse
<lizard_2k1> i dowload ubuntu 11.04 iso image and its don't have gnome
<Samo502> like aren't clickable
<th^^> lizard_2k1: just select 'ubuntu classic' as session from login screen
<lizard_2k1> after install nome i lost unity ((
<yofel> lizard_2k1: it does, you need to select 'ubuntu classic' at the login screen
<lizard_2k1> system say me that "session ubuntu classic not found"
<th^^> O_o
<yofel> lizard_2k1: is gnome-session installed?
<lizard_2k1> yofel: yes
<yofel> then I don't know why it doesn't show it as that package has the Xsession file
<JamesJRH> Where do I find settings for Unity?
<lizard_2k1> how i can start 2nd x-serevr?
<JamesJRH> All I can find is 'Launcher & Menus'. How do I make the icons smaller?
<zniavre> james > compizconfig-settings-manager
<zniavre> JamesJRH,  **  tab fail sorry
<lizard_2k1> Oo? i do it)) sudo startx -- :2
<yofel> bjsnider: is it a known issue that the dkms auto-build doesn't work? I just wanted to try an older kernel just to end up without X because the nvidia module wasn't built for that kernel
<BlueLaguna> Is there no way to move the Unity dock in Natty?
<JamesJRH> BlueLaguna: Apparently not. It's because it's supposed to be below the Ubuntu logo.
<Samo502> according to the article here, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/ubuntu-unity-launcher-wont-be-moveable/
<Samo502> it is not moveable
<Samo502> and is fixed by design
<JamesJRH> zniavre: Thank you.
<BlueLaguna> That is....really annoying
<BlueLaguna> :-/
<JamesJRH> Is Unity dependant on Compiz? What about unsupported graphics cards?
<JamesJRH> Can they not have Unity?
<JamesJRH> Well I'm glad they've stopped calling CCSM "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings".
<JamesJRH> It's really not advanced, and is nicely layed out.
<JamesJRH> I don't know why they don't bundle CCSM.
<JamesJRH> Especially now that Unity's settings are in it.
<arand> JamesJRH: Unity is at it's cora a compiz plugin, yes, there is unity-2d, which can function without, it's presumably to be the default fallback in oo.
<arand> JamesJRH: I guess there is still the issue that some of the settings in there can quite heavily mess things up..
<JamesJRH> Then you just click the restore buttons on the right.
<JamesJRH> So where are Unity 2d's settings?
<zniavre> gconf-editor ...
<JamesJRH> And that's /not/ advanced?!
<zniavre> i saw a GUI for unity-2d in one ubuntublog but it's just gconf-editor workaround
<zniavre> what is funny you can run unity-2d + compiz ... if your gfx can not handle unity
<JamesJRH> So basically there is no central location for the settings of both 2D and 3D unity.
<JamesJRH> That would be a useful feature.
<zniavre> i do not think JamesJRH
<zniavre> for sure maybe later
<quent56> Hello, I have a serious problem with natty. The morning I boot my notebook, and it was block on Ubuntu loading ( . . .). I press power button, it shutdown properly. And now I have lost my partition table !
<quent56> Grub don't lauch, and I start natty beta 2 in a live usb, and gparted say me : "No partition table found on device /dev/sda".
<quent56> I installed Ubuntu natty beta 2 on a new ssd one week ago.  I did a dist-upgrade daily.
<quent56> I don't loose my data I think (backup) so it's not the problem (and I will try testdisk).
<quent56> But the problem is that Ubuntu natty come out in 3 days.
<quent56> Do you know a bug report about this ?
<JamesJRH> Gosh! Scrollbars are irritating. How do I get normal ones?
<freaky[t]> yes the scrollbars suck
<freaky[t]> i dont know how to get normal ones
<freaky[t]> i'd like to have normal ones too
<freaky[t]> :D
<JamesJRH> I expect it'll be in CCSM.
<JamesJRH> No matches found for 'scroll'. :(
<quent56> I think, there is an environment variable you can set for disableing scrollbar
<quent56> At the beginning, we had to launch LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=foo gnome-appearance-properties   for enable scrollbar, maybe it can disable too.
<quent56> or uninstall liboverlay-scrollbar-0.1-0 .
<quent56> Erf, anyone see me ? nobody answer my question, or reply to my sentence ....
<JamesJRH> Hooray! Normal scrollbars! liboverlay-scrollbar-0.1-0 bye-bye-gone! :P
<JamesJRH> quent56: Thank you! :D
<quent56> :)
<mc__> hi, where can I find the System menu in 11.04?
<JamesJRH> Err... Unity doesn't work like that. Just search.
<quent56> or control center.
<JamesJRH> Top-right.
<JamesJRH> System settings.
<mc__> JamesJRH, so alt-F2 and then 'System settings'?
<JamesJRH> Or top-right power button, then "System Settings".
<mc__> quent56,  how do I execute control center?
<quent56> "power button" on top right
<zniavre> inside the session-indicator
<mc__> JamesJRH, seems the power button has fallen off my screen
<quent56> then the last entries.
<JamesJRH> alt-F2, gnome-con...
<mc__> JamesJRH, thank you
<mc__> btw, how do I adjust the display area?
<mc__> seems apps are displayed fine (whole window), but the top bar is missing a bit to the right...
<sveinse> How do I revert back to traditional menus? I'm giving up getting the launcher to behave the way I want...
<mc__> which is the preferred way to set up applications to start when the wm starts?
<JamesJRH> mc__: Usually, just click the Ubuntu logo (or press super), and search. Eg: "settings" or "start".
<JamesJRH> Unity's search is a defining feature. It's totally awesome! :D
<mc__> JamesJRH, thanks!
<JamesJRH> NP. ;)
<sveinse> Is it possible to use the dash search feature under the old traditional menus?
<JamesJRH> Can I review software with a launchpad account? I don't want to create an USC account when I already have Launchpad.
<JamesJRH> Hey yes! It works! :D
<JamesJRH> They should mention that on the login window.
<mc__> how do I change which java plugin is used by firefox? (i've got both sun's jre and icedtea installed)
<sveinse> How do I revert back to traditional menus and panels?  I'm giving up trying to configure the launcher to behave the way I want it to
<Ian_Corne> release in 3 days..
<Ian_Corne> if anyone wonders abouyt mc__'s question
<Ian_Corne> it's update-alternatives
<Ian_Corne> and there's a gui for it, galternatives
<sveinse> out of interest: Is everyone ecstatic about the new launcher/unity?
<sveinse> I have to admit I'm having problems adopting it to my workflow. But it could be (old fashioned) me...
<Ian_Corne> I've been working with it
<Ian_Corne> and it's ok
<Ian_Corne> but i added a panel to the bottom with my applets I need
<cdbs> You guys are talking about Unity?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> And i can't for the life of me find where to set more workspaces
<Ian_Corne> I need more then 4..
<sveinse> Ian_Corne: How do I add new panels?
<Ian_Corne> sveinse: I just run gnome-panel in the startup applications
<sveinse> I also need more panels. It's found in the compiz config tool (which isn't installed by default)
 * cdbs has been using Unity since pre-Alpha 1 times when it was.... *ahem* so buggy that you can't expect an app to open if you clicked its launcher icon :)
<Ian_Corne> but it makes 2 shells run at the same time
<Ian_Corne> so alt+f2 triggers 2 things
<Ian_Corne> the unity one and the panel one
<jo-erlend> Ian_Corne, isn't that configured in dconf?
<Ian_Corne> what's dconf? :)
<cdbs> Ian_Corne: Well, you can get rid of that panel overhead by using appindicators on Unity
<Ian_Corne> which are?
<jo-erlend> Ian_Corne, it's a backend-independent config system, as I understand it. It replaces gconf. You can install dconf-editor and have a look.
<Ian_Corne>        dconf - create a system's hardware and software configuration snapshot
<Ian_Corne> I installed dconf
<cdbs> Ian_Corne: Which applets do you use?
<yofel> dconf-tools rather
<Ian_Corne> :)
<Ian_Corne> cdbs: netspeed system monitor
<cdbs> The Narwhal is releasing damn soon, I can't wait!
<Ian_Corne> mount thingy
<Ian_Corne> and a button for xkill
<Ian_Corne> dconf is in conflict with dconf-tools?
<Ian_Corne> weird
<jo-erlend> Ian_Corne, you can configure the panel so that notification icons are displayed in the indicator area in dconf. Then you can use something like Alltray to place apps there. I won't recommend it, since I think those kinds of notifications are horrible, but it should solve your problem.
<Ian_Corne> well
<cdbs> Ian_Corne: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/the-omg-guide-to-must-have-indicator-applets/
<cdbs> Ian_Corne: probably you can find a replacement there
<jo-erlend> but what would be nice, was if we got a appindicator similar to "the wonderful icon" on Windows, that does many small, but useful things.
<Ian_Corne> thanks I'll look at it
<Ian_Corne> I used to use music-applet too
<Ian_Corne> but it broke or something :p
<Ian_Corne> It breaks every release
<sveinse> Can I dock the workspaces into the top bar on unity? Because that is one of the things I really miss
<sveinse> =worspace switcher similar to the old pager version where you could see every workspace
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> you mean an interactive indicator? so with 4 (for example) little screens where you can click on?
<sveinse> Yes
<sveinse> I had a bottom panel with the list of apps (on that workspace) and the desktop/workspace pager on the right
<Ian_Corne> I don't know but i've not seen any indicators that are interactive in their icon
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> if you want a quick access, there's the super+s
<sveinse> And then you need to double click your mouse...
<sveinse> Ctrl+Alt+Left/right/up/down still works
<sveinse> I could seem to me that ubuntu is moving away from the concepts of workspaces (which is one of the greatest feature over Win) since switching is more cumbersome and less visible
<sveinse> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/omg-5-five-ways-to-switch-between-workspaces-in-ubuntu/
<sveinse> I love this statement: "Half the battle in getting used to using ‘virtual workspaces’ is in finding a way to switch between them that suits your workflow so, to help you get accustomed, here’s a list of 5 ways to do the switch."
<sveinse> Actually that is my fight with 11.04... I can't get the same way of switching workspaces anymore.
<penguin42> sveinse: Interesting, for me that was the thing that still worked - I use ctrl-alt-arrow
<sveinse> I use ctrl-alt-arrows.. But I also clicked directly on workspace on the panel app. I use 6 workspaces or so (and they are fully populated)
<Ian_Corne> same
<sveinse> When you have 6 full workspaces with 5-8 apps on each, it will be equally crucial that the launcher on the left does not show open apps for every workspace. Which it does unfortunately
<jo-erlend> sveinse, I agree that workspaces isn't optimal as of now. It would be much better if you could switch between stuff using alt+num in super+s, super+w, etc.
<mickstep> Hello, I have just wiped my natty install, so I could reinstall vista (which I previously didn't have installed, I now have a need for it) dual booting with natty beta 2
<penguin42> sveinse: Yeh I run a 3x3 workspace set
<mickstep> but when I reinstalled I I didn't set up my home partition during install
<Ian_Corne> I think, by default, no seperate home partition is made?
<sveinse> jo-erlend: I think you can configure direct access keys to the workspaces
<Ian_Corne> or is it a previous home partition you are talking about mickstep ?
<mickstep> setting it up now I see that when i used natty to set up my home partition it used some wierd @home thing inside the partition
<mickstep> previous partition
<sveinse> jo-erlend: Take a look in keyboard shortcuts
<mickstep> I just need to know how I set up fstab to mount the @home folder inside the partition
<Ian_Corne> mickstep: check if your fstab has the /home partition mounted
<jo-erlend> sveinse, yes, but then you'd have to use only those. That's not what I want. I want to reuse the same alt+num combinations for those windows, like you would switch between tabs in other applications. I think that's both more user friendly -- because it's consistent -- and more efficient to work with.
<mickstep> I can't find anything on google about it
<Ian_Corne> what is an @home folder? :p
<mickstep> Ian_Corne: no idea, the natty installer seems to have invented it
<sveinse> jo-erlend: I do agree with you. That's why I'm wondering if ubuntu is moving away from the workspace concepts
<jo-erlend> sveinse, for instance: to switch to workspace 4, you'd first press super+s to bring up the overview and then alt+4 to switch to the 4th workspace.
<mickstep> I am not joking instead of mounting home partition it literally mounts a folder inside the partition called "@home"
<penguin42> sveinse: Gnome shell's got a much more vicious change to the work space policy; it only seems to allow a single line
<Ian_Corne> well can you show us your fstab file?
<mickstep> Ian_Corne: well its just a basic fstab, the information I am looking for is what the fstab looked like in a previous install, which I don't have
<sveinse> penguin42: What do you mean?
<penguin42> sveinse: I tried the new gnome 3 shell, and they seem to have removed a lot of the workspace shortcuts and you can't have a 2d array of workspaces any more - it's just a vertical stack of them
<Ian_Corne> I used to get that when stuff crashed
<Ian_Corne> penguin42: ^
<Ian_Corne> switching compiz on and off or other way round, fixed that problem
<jo-erlend> I'm not entirely sure what the workspaces are for anymore, if I ever did. It was kinda useful when I had a big screen with 2560x1600 resolution, since I could then lay out apps on different workspaces, but... Other than that? I don't know. It limits alt+tab, that's all it does for me. :)
<penguin42> jo-erlend: I have different stuff in each; web browser is down in ws 9 at bottom right, mail in number 4 at middle left, music player is ws 7 bottom right
<penguin42> jo-erlend: Then things i'm workin on I'll keep in particular ws
<JamesJRH> sveinse: Yes, I'm ecstatic about Unity! Just one or two small hiccups, but amazing! :)
<jo-erlend> penguin42, yes, but why?
<mickstep> I think I'll just reinstall beta 2 and this time let the Natty installer know about my home partition, it seems to be the only entity on earth aware of this wierd new "@home" set up
<penguin42> jo-erlend: Space really - even with a 1920 display
<penguin42> jo-erlend: And I very rarely touch the music player for example so it never gets in the way
<jo-erlend> penguin42, then you switch between workspaces instead of apps/windows? That's nice for big screens, but other than that, I see no use.
<sveinse> Well when I'm at work I have 1) with editor, compiler shell, and tools  2) 3 ssh terminals to our embedded targets, 3) web-browser, 4) WM with winXP
<penguin42> jo-erlend: Yes mostly switch between workspaces - I do have multiple terminals etc on each display but very little overlapping windows
<sveinse> It would be a mess to handle everyting in one workspace
<bac> Hi, yesterday I used update-manager to go from 10.10 to 11.04 on a MacBookPro5,1 and now booting hangs after "Checking battery state".  X log files show it cannot load the nvidia driver, which is installed.  Ideas?
 * yofel keeps the independent full-screen apps on one workspace, the other ones are seperated by whatever I'm doing, one task per workspace
<mongy> I miss my left edge clicks to access scale/expo
<mongy> oh and wall
<sveinse> mongy: Isn't that available in compiz config ?  Or do I remember incorrectly?
<mongy> available yes, working no
<jo-erlend> penguin42, right. In those cases, they are very useful, but that's fairly limited, I think. I'd love it if the workspaces were context aware, so that for instance, my work-workspaces firefox used my Work profile while my break-workspace used a break profile, etc. If Zeitgeist could be made aware of it too, so that the stuff I do while on break doesn't show up in recent-stuff in my work-workspace, then it'd be really useful.
<jo-erlend> I think there are many opportunities for improvements in Unity and I hope they're willing to listen to suggestions. ;)
<sveinse> I second that
<penguin42> jo-erlend: I guess it's the way I've done it for many many years (I was thinking abotu this the other day - maybe 15 years going all the way back to fvwm)
<JamesJRH> I 3rd that. ;)
<sveinse> is is possible to alter the icon size of dash?  I'm not blind, so I don't want the enormous suggestions
<JamesJRH> Yes, CCSM.
<mongy> think he means the playskool dash top left
<jo-erlend> I am really happy with Unity. I find myself switching between xchat and firefox just for fun. :)
<JamesJRH> What's dash?
<jo-erlend> JamesJRH, what you get if you press and release super.
<jo-erlend> the "main lense".
<JamesJRH> Ahh.
<yofel> I wonder if they could've named 'dash' something else, as that's already the name of our system shell -.-
<jo-erlend> I agree.
<sveinse> Where in ccsm can I configure the icon size?
<sveinse> ..not the launcher's
<mongy> cant.... that I can see
<foodstamp> upgraded 10.10 to 11.04 and mic (internal & headset dont work) anyone have any suggestions? thanks
<jo-erlend> yofel, perhaps Applense would be funny? :)
<JamesJRH> sveinse: I don't think you can, I thought you meant the launcher.
<yofel> that doesn't sound too bad :)
<jo-erlend> yofel, yes, except Canonical would probably be hurt real bad by Apple. :)
<yofel> heh
<JamesJRH> Yes, I could see dash a mile off, maybe even from space... :P :P :P
<sveinse> Maybe I should use Ian_Corne's tip: starting gnome-panel on startup. I think I'll go nuts without having a list of apps running on *that* workspace and a workspace switcher....
<jo-erlend> sveinse, I really thought that'd annoy me, but after a very short time, the way unity does it grew on me. Have you given it a chance?
<jo-erlend> sveinse, it's easy to assign keyboard shortcuts to different workspaces and I think you can limit super-w to only include the apps on this workspace, etc.
<JamesJRH> Hey! What about the cube! It conflict with Unity!!! D:
<jo-erlend> great! I hate that stuff :)
<JamesJRH> Oh, no!!! D:
<sveinse> jo-erlend: I will try it this week at work
<foodstamp> do ubuntu/unity use diffent sound than xubuntu/xfce?
<sveinse> Alt-Tab only shows the windows in the active workspace
<jo-erlend> right.
<sveinse> jo-erlend: How do you cope with the laucher showing every open app on every workspace? And the fact that you need to middle click to get a new instance of the app
<jo-erlend> sveinse, well.. I don't actually use multiple instances very often. And I use super+w to get an overview of open windows. Also, pressing super+num twice shows all windows that belongs to one application.
<jo-erlend> I think that's actually quite efficient. I only wish it would be possible to use alt+num in those windows as well.
<aif123> how is natty narwharl doing?
<jo-erlend> but yes, launching new instances is a bit cumbersome.
<jo-erlend> aif123, coming along nicely.
<sveinse> Well.. My most frequent use is the terminal. I can have like 10-12 of those in total.
<aif123> cool new features in utnity
<aif123> ?
<jo-erlend> sveinse, oh, for that I press super and type term<enter>.
<mongy> its obvious unity is more geared towards the less experienced linux users who wont be running many apps at once.
<topyli> uhhh, why does icedtea-plugin depend on firefox? :\
<aif123> rc reday yet
<jo-erlend> that's a _lot_ faster for me than clicking on the launcher. That's one of the things I really love about Unity... I hate using the mouse when it's not necessary.
<Pici> aif123: There is no RC.
<jo-erlend> aif123, there won't be any rc. It'll be released on thursday.
<aif123> huh?
<yofel> topyli: it doesn't, at least not directly
<topyli> yofel: well removing firefox threatens to remove it
<topyli> (kubuntu)
<yofel> aif123: we got beta2 instead of RC since we're having easter right now
<yofel> topyli: oh wait, you're right
<yofel> sorry
<sveinse> But I'll be open minded and try to use unity this week. In case I give up, how do I revert back to traditional gnome menus&panels?
<Pici> sveinse: Pick 'Classic Gnome' from GDM
<jo-erlend> sveinse, choose Ubuntu Classic in GDM.
<buff27> beta2 is fine..... for xubuntu
<topyli> sveinse: just choose "classic" when logging in
<topyli> heh
<jo-erlend> :)
<yofel> we need a factoid for that, it's like the no.1 FAQ...
<buff27> 11.10 ubuntu will be interesting
<JamesJRH> jo-erlend, topyli: I think he gets the point by now. :P
<topyli> no, the no.1 faq is "why is canonical forcing unity upon me with no way to get back to regular gnome?"
<freaky[t]> for some reason it takes ages for empathy to open a chat window with someone ... does anybody have an idea what this can be caused by?
<yofel> topyli: true too, but that's people not caring to read the release notes
<buff27> have you seen the gnome3 interface, it's kinda like a unity fork
<topyli> if i try to remove firefox with plain apt, its plan is to remove icedtea AND install thunderbird
<jo-erlend> buff27, that's dangerous grounds. Try to avoid it. :)
<Ian_Corne> 11.10 will mean alot of work for people who maintain computer rooms..
<yofel> buff27: they do have some similarities, but they are 2 completely different implementations
<Ian_Corne> :p
<mongy> even in classic mode my edges+buttons compiz settings dont work, and the little things like parallax scrolling of the desktop wall/viewport switcher is no more.
<jo-erlend> Ian_Corne, I don't think those should actually use 11.10. They should wait for 12.04.
<topyli> mongy: try classic (no effects)
<yofel> well, 11.10 will be preperation for 12.04, so it'll be interesting
<Pici> I should upgrade this server to the narwhal
<jo-erlend> yofel, oh, absolutely. But I don't think I'd recommend it for large deployments.
<mongy> topyli,   I want effects, I use compiz
<jo-erlend> particularly this in-between-release, since there'll be lots of news and probably lots of bugs.
<topyli> mongy: if you want window decorations, let go of the effects for now :)
<mongy> topyli,  huh? who said anything abou decorations?
<topyli> mongy: oh i thought you ment those by "edges+buttons"
<topyli> i suppose not then
<Ian_Corne> yeah jo-erlend I've pushed our computer rooms to use 10.04
<Ian_Corne> and only go to the next LTS
<mongy> topyli, ah.. no not those..
<spacebug-> Where can I change the key binding for Unity? Seems that ctrl+super+t opens trash and I want it to open terminal. Something overides someting else =)
<mongy> guess I'll have to change my ways if I upgrade fully
<freaky[t]> i have filed a bugreport 3 days ago still no response
<yofel> jo-erlend: I second Ian_Corne, for large deployments you want the LTS, or you'll need to employ an additional admin
<jo-erlend> Ian_Corne, I decided to stick with 10.04 on my desktop too. That's a really good sign. It's the first release I haven't felt any need to upgrade until necessary.
<sveinse> I'm excited to see the GP response to unity. I think it will be two fold: It lowers the threshold for new users, which is good. But I think there will be criticism from the established user's community since many things have changed totally.
<MK``> I have to upgrade to fix a hardware incompatibility issue, sort of wish I didn't have to
<Ian_Corne> jo-erlend: well 10.04 brings ppa's
<Ian_Corne> so that's nice :)
<jo-erlend> I'm actually not sure it lowers the threshold for new users. My immediate response is that it requires slightly more of the user, but then it's also a lot more efficient to work with.
<JamesJRH> sveinse: I'm an established user. I love it! :D
<Ian_Corne> I've installed the firefox-stable ppa on the 10.04 machines
<Ian_Corne> and scheme ppa
<Ian_Corne> and other programs
<yofel> Ian_Corne: erm, we had PPAs long before lucid
<Ian_Corne> but igtg
<Ian_Corne> yofel: well, 10.04 brings wide support
<Ian_Corne> at least for most of the ppa's that I need
<yofel> ah, add-apt-repository, true
<Ian_Corne> :)
<jo-erlend> Ian_Corne, oh, I don't think I've used any ppas on lucid on my desktop. What I think is important is that the kernel, firefox, java and flash are upgraded for LTSs to make those things up to date.
<Ian_Corne> it's more practical!
<Ian_Corne> is ff 4 in lucid yet?
<yofel> not yet
<yofel> and I don't think they'll update immediately, 3.6 will get support for a while longer I think
<jo-erlend> hmm. I tried "apt-get install rmadison", but I was only informed that the package doesn't exist. I'm pretty sure earlier releases asked me if I meant devscripts?
<yofel> then again, I don't know the mozilla support timelines
<yofel> jo-erlend: run 'rmadison' and it'll tell you that you need devscripts
<yofel> apt-get doesn't do that
<JamesJRH> sveinse: The search, clarity, organisation, and conservation of screen real-estate, make Unity a must for me.
<jo-erlend> yofel, but it used to?
<yofel> jo-erlend: don't think so
<yofel> not sure though
<jo-erlend> perhaps I'm confused. It wouldn't be the first time. :)
<sveinse> JamesJRH: I totally agree on screen real-estate. I also love dash. I don't like that the browsable traditional menus have been removed though
<jo-erlend> oh, I love being able to type!
<myk_robinson> morning. How do I suppress the startup sound? I disabled the login sound, but I would also like to disable the sound as the desktop is being rendered. Made the mistake of leaving the volume up loud, and wearing headphones when I started my laptop this morning
<sveinse> I don't like that I can see dash's search proposals from accross the entire office floor. But I guess a size setting will come at some point
<yofel> erm, you could already type in gnome-do to easily find apps, what's the new thing in dash?
<jo-erlend> myk_robinson, the audio-stuff on your panel has some preferences. The first tab has some choices for audio themes. Does that help?
<jo-erlend> yofel, I use it. :)
<JamesJRH> sveinse: The categories were irritating, because often thing would fit under multiple categories, and find what you want often meant looking through more than 1 category.
<yofel> jo-erlend: sure, I'm just wondering what's the great improvement there
<myk_robinson> jo-erlend: Thank, i see an option for "No Sounds". Lemme log out and back in and give it a shot.
<jo-erlend> is that what gnome-do was supposed to do? I tried it once, but I didn't get the meaning, so I just stopped using it. :)
<JamesJRH> s/find/finding/
<JamesJRH> sveinse: Or from space! :P
<sveinse> hah :D
<yofel> jo-erlend: well, it was a more intelligent replacement for alt+f2 and had an apple-like docky mode too back when I used it
<jo-erlend> yofel, then I suppose the improvement is that it's there. Also, I don't think gnome-do uses Zeitgeist and that Unity does. Zeitgeist has some nice features.
<yofel> or maybe I'm just too used to krunner so I don't see anything special about the dash
<foodstamp> if i have xubuntu 11.04 can i upgrade to ubuntu 11.04 without having to download & burn another cd?
<jo-erlend> I'm coming from menubar to the dash. It's a major improvement for me, just like the awesomebar was back then.
<jo-erlend> foodstamp, yes.
<jo-erlend> foodstamp, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<yofel> any page that describes what zeitgeist is used for? I know what it provides, haven't seen something use it though yet
<jo-erlend> yofel, dash does?
<foodstamp> jo-erlend thank you
<yofel> jo-erlend: as in?
<JamesJRH> Can I file feature requests on Launchpad? Or is it just for bugs?
<Pici> JamesJRH: brainstorm is usually better for feature requests
<yofel> JamesJRH: sure you can if it's app-specific, general requests go to brainstorm
<JamesJRH> Pici, yofel: Ok, thanks. I have accounts on both. :)
<jo-erlend> yofel, well, in theory, you should be able to set a label for a geographic area and a time period, like "to work" for when you're on the train on your way to work in the morning and "from work" for the opposite. Then you could say "spreadsheets to work monday last week" for instance. Those features doesn't seem to be available yet though.
<foodstamp> jo-erlend im doing that apt-get now--but one more question if you not mind--will this be a good install in the sense i wont have extra stuff installed i no need anymore--will all the xubuntu files still be on my laptop? will it be slower than a cd install? and thank you
<jo-erlend> yofel, or if you have a customer application, you could say "emails to active customers last week", or "unresolved tasks from active customers", etc. As I said before, there's lots of room for improvement, but the opportunities really make me optimistic.
<jo-erlend> foodstamp,you'll still have everything from xubuntu. The install will be slower since it'll be a "real install" and there will be much less to download compared to downloading the full cd.
<foodstamp> i should have worded it diffent---will the xubuntu leftovers make this kind of install a slower running after the install
<coz_> foodstamp,  are you swtiching from xfce to gnome?
<foodstamp> coz i think so---im going from xubuntu to ubuntu
<jo-erlend> foodstamp, no, adding more applications doesn't make your system slower... Unless you run them all at once, but that's typically not the case.
<sveinse> Does anyone know if it's possible to create multiple display profiles in nvidia settings? I'm using my computer under three different combinations of screens and resolutions and I find it tedious to always having to reconfigure the display setup.
<foodstamp> i cnt get my mics to work in xubuntu and a few progrms so i thought maybe the regular ubuntu may have better support
<coz_> sveinse,  I am not sure ,, generally I set my dual monitors manually after booting since I dont always want dual monitors,,, if no one here knows you could try in #nvidia channel
<coz_> sveinse,  or even on nvnews forum
<foodstamp> wow its already finished i have to reboot now
<jo-erlend> hmm. Where does that super+w stuff come from? I've looked in ccsm, but I can't find it there?
<elmurci> hola algien podria ayudarme
<elmurci> no puedo reproducir videos online uso ubuntu 11,04
<bazhang> !es | elmurci
<ubottu> elmurci: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<foodstamp> jo-erlend everthing appears to be working -just need to get used to the big sidebar---thanks for you help
<jo-erlend> you're welcome. :)
<jo-erlend> have fun exploring. And give it some time. I'm sure it'll grow on you.
<foodstamp> im sure it will but it is big
<foodstamp> do i need to delete the xubuntu stuff---when i rebooted it still giving me a choice to log in to xubuntu
<mfraz74> i seem to be having problems with wireless on this netbook now I've upgraded to 11.04 - it keeps stopping
<mfraz74> the connection speed stays at 54MB/s, but the traffic suddenly drops to nothing
<mfraz74> seems to stay up for about 20 secs before dropping off again
<mfraz74> using ath9k driver
<rocky> i don't suppose there's anyway to tell banshee to "shutdown" besides going to a terminal and typing "killall banshee-1" ?
<KM0201> anybody figured out why vlc freezes the entire system, constantly?... i thought it was a problem w/ compiz/unity at first.. so i tried it on xubuntu 11.10, and its happening there to.
<bazhang> KM0201, 11.10?
<KM0201> bazhang, affirmative
<bazhang> that does not exist yet
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> sorry
<KM0201> 11.04 (had a long easter)
<mfraz74> any ideas?
<JamesJRH> rocky: Just close it, while no music is playing.
<yofel> mfraz74: NM puts the logs in /var/log/syslog, that's all I know
<rocky> JamesJRH: closing it does not shut it down... so it just sits there, consuming 700mb of ram (resident) when it's doing absolutely nothing
<rocky> i find it incredible that on startup of banshee it is consuming 386mb of ram
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<rocky> i'm having a little trouble with my hard drive so if there's much swapping (virt) going on it kills my desktop's performance... so i'm trying to keep memory consumption low
<JamesJRH> rocky: It shuts down if there is nothing playing. The process is 'mono' for some reason.
<rocky> JamesJRH: huh? if i "close" my banshee window and there's nothing playing... i can see using "ps -Af" that it is still in memory, it isn't shutting down
<jibadeeha> i find that banshee is very slow at starting up - e.g. a white blank screen for a few seconds .. sticking with rhythmbox
<mfraz74> i'm using intel video and with 10.10 the startup splash screen was fine, but now with 11.04 it is plain ascii although the shutdown screen is fine
<yofel> broken for me too, but different hardware (bug 752628 is mine)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 752628 in linux (Ubuntu) "plymouth starts in text mode with nvidia and manually set framebuffer" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/752628
<jibadeeha> works fine on my intel video, but is an intel 945GME
<mfraz74> jibadeeha: that's what I've got - Intel 945GM/GMS/GME
<jibadeeha> mfraz74, boot screen is fine for me but i did a clean install of 11.04 if that makes any difference
<yofel> I'll check my netbook later, that has an 945GME too, but I have splash off there
<mfraz74> kernel drivers in use intelfb, i915
<mfraz74> this is the second upgrade I've done, on the laptop also with intel 945 it went fine
<jibadeeha> i915 mod loaded on mine
<jibadeeha> the only problem i have is sometimes (more often than not) it hangs on shutdown
<mfraz74> also when I do update-initramfs -u I get several warnings from cryptsetup
<yofel> hm, which reminds me that I need to check if plymouth works on nouveau again
<zniavre_> KM0201, the vlc bug is nt related with pulseaudio (just before ram growing the sound stop no?)
<askubuntu> hello all... im wondering if we can disable gnome-panel like we used to do in 10.10 searching in required_components in gconf-editor??
<KM0201> zniavre_, i don't know what its related to, but its annoying
<KM0201> completely locks up my system, etc
<zniavre_> that s true
<zniavre_> yes ram is growing swap too and pc is unusable
<kyubutsu> how do i check what version of flash is currently active on chromium?  i have the libflashplayer.so [64bit 'square' from adobe] in usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins but that folder was empty prior to this.
<yofel> kyubutsu: open about:plugins in chromium
<yofel> or do you want to know which file is used?
<kyubutsu> yes
<zniavre_> KM0201,  you should subscribe to this report maybe > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/673462
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 673462 in vlc (Ubuntu) "vlc: growing memory usage when reading some AVI files" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<KM0201> k
<kyubutsu> there is tools/extentions in chromium, no 'plugins'  :(
<KM0201> zniavre_, i thought it was a unity/comnpiz issue at first.. so i tried it on xubuntu 11.04  w/ the same result
<zniavre_> yes i m not using unity and it happen to me also
<KM0201> zniavre_, subscribed, thanks.
<zniavre_> lets dev work on it now ....
<KM0201> yup.. :(
<JamesJRH> rocky: The process is 'banshee',  for some reason it said 'mono' before.
<JamesJRH> rocky: It works for me. If I close Banshee when there's nothing playing, the process is gone.
<JamesJRH> rocky: Maybe there's a bug. Or maybe it is indexing or something.
<kyubutsu> so.. chromium comes with its own built-in flash..  thats why i want to check which version is active since i manually put the .so in there
<kyubutsu> :(
<kyubutsu> unfortunately, i think all them flash .so files have the same name too!   :o
<yofel> well, opening about:plugins tells me that it's using 10.3 d162 here
<yofel> didn't find more info for the version :/
<yofel> also, chromium doesn't come with it's own flash, only chrome
<kyubutsu> it has to.. i ran chromium thru youtube before manually putting 'square' in there. worked.
<izinucs> kyubutsu: what it came with was not adobe's flash but the gpl'd version.. forgot what it's called.. icetea?
<JamesJRH> kyubutsu: You don't need flash for YouTube anymore. :)
<JamesJRH> izinucs: Gnash.
<kyubutsu> about isnt telling me anything about plugins.. you must be on chrome , yofel
<JamesJRH> kyubutsu: Put 'about:plugins' in the address bar.
<izinucs> JamesJRH: Gnash .. oh yea... works mostly but for some things it fails.. work sites I use that have a combo of flash and java need the real thing .. then some of them with the same combo also add an active X control.. *drives me crazy*
<JamesJRH> D:
<kyubutsu> fine, i'll do this the hard way..
 * kyubutsu searches and uninstalls all browsers
<kyubutsu> :-P
<JamesJRH> kyubutsu: I have Chromium installed (certainly not Google Chrome), and I can confirm that 'about:plugins' in the address bar works.
<kyubutsu> it was a sure shot with firefox to add that experimental flash ... but i like chromium  :(
<kyubutsu> dammit! shame on empathy!  x-(
<kyubutsu> i couldnt see the semicolon, empathy turned it into a  :-P
<JamesJRH> You're using Empathy for IRC?? Shame on /you/.
<jo-erlend> hehe
<kyubutsu> :-P
<kyubutsu> i know, it's awful
<JamesJRH> for IRC, yes.
<kyubutsu> but it looks so purty
<jo-erlend> it's a shame that Empathy isn't better at IRC. We could really use a good IRC client in the default install if we're going to keep using it for discussions.
<JamesJRH> It's good for IM.
<kyubutsu> yes
<jo-erlend> ... It's no secret that I long for a switch to XMPP though. :)
<kyubutsu> i say, lets use irssi as backend to handle irc
<sveinse> what do you use: xchat? chatzilla?
<Omega> izinucs: There is gnash and there is lightspark.
<izinucs> Omega: lightsparK?  I never heard of that one in the last 6 years.. is it new?
<jo-erlend> I've switched back to xchat. I tried weechat for a while, but it has some annoying edges that I couldn't live with. Really like that client though.
<JamesJRH> I used it when I started using IRC for a few weeks, but quickly got annoyed with it. I now use Irssi.
<Omega> Yes, it is new.
<JamesJRH> kyubutsu: I used Empathy when I started using IRC, for a few weeks, but quickly got annoyed with it. I now use Irssi.
<Omega> Oh and btw, I misread what you asked, chromium doesn't ship gnash.
<izinucs> Omega: interesting.. is it a fork of gnash?
<Omega> Nope
<sveinse> what is chromium? the FOSS version of chrome?
 * izinucs seconds JamesJRH choice of irssi and adds screen/byobu to the mix 
<DrHalan> hey, im looking for a messaging-menu screenlet.. so i can see on my second screen if somebody wrote me in empathy if im watching a movie for example
<kyubutsu> i have irssi as well.. but i gave empathy the benefit of the doubt for usability testing
<jo-erlend> sveinse, something like that.
<Omega> https://launchpad.net/lightspark
<Omega> sveinse: Chrome is a propietary fork on Chromium.
<Omega> of*
<JamesJRH> izinucs: Yep! Right now I have Irssi in Screen/Byobu!
<JamesJRH> sveinse: Yes.
<Omega> I just use irssi.
<izinucs> JamesJRH: works good.. do you know how to split "screen" horizontally giving you basically 2 terminals?
<jo-erlend> when I open a url from xchat, Firefox' icon shakes it in the launcher. But when I switch, the page is still loading. Shouldn't that annoy me when the page has been loaded or can't be loaded?
<kyubutsu> but empathy ui style is pretty cool.  just needs irssi as backend
<jo-erlend> heh, I didn't really mean to write that! I meant; shouldn't that notify me :)
<Omega> jo-erlend: Well, no, it did something to firefox so firefox lets you know. If for example it was opening a malicious website, you'd want to know right away.
<JamesJRH> izinucs: Never tried. (I have a small screen.) But there's a split option in '^A ?' that you might like to look at.
<jo-erlend> Omega, ehrm. If it knew that it was opening a malicious website, I wouldn't want it to notify me. I would want it to not open the website. :)
<Omega> That makes no sense sir.
<Omega> or madam
<Omega> OK, swap malicious with loud.
<Omega> And you're at work.
<kyubutsu> so, yeah, chromium is reporting the same version as you , yofel .. and thats the 'square' , right
<jo-erlend> Omega, oh? I would want it to display a site showing me the reason why it refused to open the site.. It does that now. When that page had been loaded, I would want to be notified. If the page doesn't exist, I would like to be notified or if there is no network connection. But I'd rather not be notified that the download process of the site has begun. That just isn't interesting to me.
<izinucs> JamesJRH: ^a ^S ... ^a TAB .. ^ac .. To shift back to the irssi window .. ^a TAB
<JamesJRH> izinucs: BTW, I never use Byobu's keybindings, in case I have to use screen without Byobu. ^A ? is ctrl-A question mark.
<JamesJRH> izinucs: Ok.
<izinucs> JamesJRH: yes.. byobu keybindings should be the same..
<izinucs> JamesJRH: afer all.. it is screen with a theme attached
<Omega> jo-erlend: File a bug if you think it should work differently.
<jo-erlend> Omega, I'm thinking out loud. I'm not sure I really think it should be that way yet. :)
<izinucs> JamesJRH: you also have to pay attention to the "case" of the control characters..
<jo-erlend> perhaps, if I open a link from another application, when Firefox has finished loading that page, it should display a bubble notification?
<JamesJRH> izinucs: You can change that you know. ^A @, "Change keybinding set".
<jo-erlend> that sounds better, methinks.
<izinucs> JamesJRH: yea.. but never had a need to go there..
<JamesJRH> izinucs: Split is not very useful for small screens like the one I'm using.
<izinucs> JamesJRH: how small its it
<izinucs> ?
<Omega> izinucs: It gives you feedback that opening the link worked.
<Omega> some people might see that nothing happened and keep trying.
<Omega> And you end up with a bunch of opened pages, all the same.
<JamesJRH> izinucs: Well, not too small, but smaller than many modern computers. 1024x768.
<JamesJRH> izinucs: I prefer maximised windows.
<izinucs> JamesJRH: that's the max rez on my IBM T-42.  works fine there.. I was thinking you were running ubuntu on something like a 7" screen :)
<buff27> on a netbook here 1024 x 600
<Omega> izinucs: sorry wrong person
<Omega> jo-erlend: ^
<izinucs> Omega: figured that :)
<JamesJRH> izinucs: Thinkpad X60 Tablet. :)
<jo-erlend> Omega, yes, that's true.
<jo-erlend> it's just that I hate watching page loads and progressbars. I really hate it.
<izinucs> JamesJRH: you're a few years ahead of my machine..
<JamesJRH> :)
<JamesJRH> 2nd hand.
<Omega> jo-erlend: config firefox to open links in the background
<Omega> then you get to stay on your loaded-tab :)
<Omega> and you'll see when it's done loading and switch over to it
<JamesJRH> izinucs: From: http://tier1online.co.uk/
<izinucs> JamesJRH: same here.. old corporate laptop that the user totally locked up wth winpro that was installed.. got another from a new company and passed it to me..
<jo-erlend> Omega, oh, yes, I have that. But when I open a link in xchat, I want to watch it as soon as its available, so when I'm notified, I switch. Thanks to Unity, I can now switch to it in less than a second after the notification, but then the page is still loading for several seconds.. I would like to save those seconds of pain and anguish :)
<JamesJRH> izinucs: I get all my laptops from there. :)
<JamesJRH> (I have about 3! :p )
<buff27> Rick__, I see your up late too for a fellow aussie. Are you on the east coast?
<izinucs> JamesJRH: I've never been overly impressed with emachines.. I've got a laptop by them that's several years old (another hand-me-down) that I've yet been able to get the wireless to work..  I bought a new Dell Vostro 1400 about 2 years ago.. works fine but I don't like their cooling. intake is on the bottom and typically gets covered by your leg :(
<Omega> jo-erlend: Try hitting super(windows key)+w
<Omega> and you can see your open windows, see it it's loaded, it it's not, hit super+w again to go back to your previous window
<jo-erlend> hehe, yes, that's a possibility. I might as well just switch back and forth between firefox and xchat though. That's faster.
<Rick__> buff27: no west coast
<jo-erlend> oh, but I _really_ want alt+num in super+w and super+s! :/
<JamesJRH> jo-erlend: Yes, me too.
<jo-erlend> that's the only bottleneck I've found so far, I think. Other than that, I work much faster with Ubuntu than my computer can handle, and that's really awesome.
<jo-erlend> I haven't felt that way since the nineties. :)
<JamesJRH> :)
 * genii-around hasn't felt much of anything since the 70s
<JamesJRH> :D
<Omega> jo-erlend: you can use the arrow keys and enter
<yedek_p2> hello! can anyone tell me if i can see the netbeans 7 on my updates ? or not ?how can i understdnat it ?
<Omega> jo-erlend: You should file a bug to get it added, maybe tell the guys in #compiz :)
<jo-erlend> Omega, yes, I know, but that's inconsistent and requires a lot more of me.
<jo-erlend> Omega, I don't know what that feature is called though.
<rocky> odd, i just installed bzr and bzr-fastimport in natty and "bzr plugins" does not list the fastimport plugin
<yedek_p2> how can i know if netbeans 7 will come with updates ?
<jo-erlend> if it isn't in by now, I wouldn't expect it. I may be wrong, though. But there is a Stable Release Update process to consider.
<robin0800> any found the blacklist system is not working
<Omega> jo-erlend: It's called the scale plugin.
<sveinse> How can I add a new launcher item? Specifically, I want to run "firefox -chat" to start chatzilla directly. I can create it as a desktop launcher, but how do I add it to the menus/dash?
<jo-erlend> sveinse, drag it onto the launcher.
<jo-erlend> oh. Onto the menus? That's not as easy, I think. Perhaps you'd have to add it to /usr/share/applications or something
<JamesJRH> Is there some equivalent of 'Main Menu'?
<jo-erlend> sveinse, I just tested. Just copy it to /usr/share/applications, and it gets onto the applense.
<JamesJRH> Hmm... is there a local way of doing that?
<JamesJRH> Like in the home dir?
<jo-erlend> I would assume so, but i'm not sure.
<sveinse> jo-erlend: But still. dragging into the laucher changes it's customized icon. E.g. the command "firefox -chat" puts the firefox icon in the launcher
<jo-erlend> sveinse, oh, ok. I didn't use any icon for it. Did you, or did you just rely on the default one?
<sveinse> I changed it from the default one
<jo-erlend> If you're explicitly set an icon for it and it gets changed, then I'd report that as a bug.
<jo-erlend> I can't imagine that as an intended feature.
<sveinse> where should the bug be reported?
<JamesJRH> sveinse: Launchpad.
<jo-erlend> sveinse, on launchpad.net for the package "unity" in the Ubuntu project.
<jo-erlend> sveinse, let me know if you need some help filing bugs, or visit #Launchpad.
<sveinse> jo-erlend: No, I have an account on LP, so that's familiar. But thanks
<jo-erlend> great. :)
<kyubutsu> ubuntu classic is the only way you can have use of 'main menu' configurations
<kyubutsu> as in ubuntu classic session
<jo-erlend> hmm. There used to be a zeitgeist "overview" application where I could see what it "has on me". Does anyone know if that's still available, and if so, what it's called?
<jo-erlend> oh, it's called gnome-activity-journal. If anyone has it installed, can you check if you can run it? Or if you don't, can you install it and see? :)
<jo-erlend> it crashes here.
<sveinse> My chromium complains about not being my default browser and when I set it as default (within Chromium) is still isn't set as the default browser. Bug?
<jibadeeha> sveinse, ditto here
<jo-erlend> sveinse, you mean in the dash? I thought that was fixed some time ago. Hmm.
<sveinse> No. From chromium
<jo-erlend> sveinse, hmm? I mean; if you open a terminal and echo a url, for instance. If you open that link from there, does chromium open it?
<jo-erlend> in other words; what do you mean default browser? It can mean a couple of different things now.
<voidr> hi, I installed Ubuntu 11.4 under virtualbox, it complained about the display driver so it disabled unity, but after I installed the drivers it still gives no option to switch back to unity, what should i do?
<jo-erlend> voidr, you rebooted the vm?
<penguin42> voidr: On the login screen what does it say at the bottom ?
<voidr> yes I rebooted it
<sveinse> 1) opening an URL from a terminal opens the page with firefox. 2) Chromium complains about not being the default browser. 3) Nothing happens if you tell chromium to become the perferred browser
<jo-erlend> voidr, did you change back to it in the login screen? It will remember your choice between logins, so if you login with ubuntu classic in one session, it'll use that until you change back.
<jo-erlend> sveinse, how about if you do it in preferred applications?
<voidr> that's the funny thing, I selected Ubuntu, but it still throws me in default GNOME jo-erlend
<jo-erlend> if that works, I'd say it's a bug in chromium.
<jo-erlend> voidr, perhaps vbox' drivers aren't good enough?
<voidr> I checked all the configuration options, and there is no way I can switch this back myself
<izinucs> voidr: unity will not run in vbox
<foodstamp> i installed ubuntu because my mics wouldnt work in xubuntu & a couple more problems and now my mics work perfect---now i have 2 additional questions--is it because ubuntu/xubuntu 11.04 is still new why i cant get "inssider" ( program) to open & also when i do a restart or log on about half the time i get to the login and then my system just freezes and i have to power off and on another time or two before it doesnt freeze durin
<foodstamp> g login
<sveinse> it does work. chromium still complains about not being the default brower, even when it is
<voidr> jo-erlend, glxinfo says direct rendering yes, it should be good enough, I mean it's just a few drop shadows
<voidr> izinucs, is that a known issue?
<sveinse> bugreport to LP i guess?
<izinucs> voidr: yes
<izinucs> voidr: you can get it to work but there's a package you have to install
<foodstamp> both problems were present in xubuntu11.04 before installing ubuntu
<voidr> isn't a "2d" version should for unity that runs on qt?
<jo-erlend> sveinse, configuration stuff has changed in 11.04. Perhaps chromium isn't aware of it yet?
<voidr> *there
<jo-erlend> foodstamp, yes, that sounds like a lower level problem, with graphics drivers, for instance.
<Pici> voidr: Yes, its not installed by default though
<sveinse> I just lost my IRC window, which project did you say I were to log the bug regarding laucher icon to?
<foodstamp> jo-erland ok thank you
<sveinse> I dont remeber who either
<jo-erlend> sveinse, project is ubuntu, package is unity.
<voidr> okay, well that's both sad and annoying I guess, how is the package named? is it the same thing but with a different renderer or it's a separate code? Pici
<BluesKaj> jo-erlend, sveinse , I just installed chromium , and made it the default browser . sync it if you have it on another pc and the "become default " will work
<sveinse> Yes then I understand, because in regards of the release it's best to log everything in the ubuntu project
<Pici> voidr: unity-2d is the package name, and it uses qt
<voidr> thanks Pici  you saved me a lot of time
<sveinse> BluesKaj: Sorry, I don't understand. Sync against another PC?
<BluesKaj> sveinse, if you have chromium on another pc, yes.
<jo-erlend> BluesKaj, heh, that sounded a little bit hacky.
<sveinse> I have chrome. Does that help?
<BluesKaj> sveinse, there's a sync option in chromium preferences where all bookmarks , home page etc will be the same on other pcs
<BluesKaj> sveinse, yes same diffeence
<jo-erlend> it's still a bug though,
<yofel> kyubutsu: yes, that's square for me
<sveinse> Yeah, I'm using that. In fact that is why I'm using chrom(e|ium) to sync across all my machines and OS
<jo-erlend> sveinse, Firefox has that too now though?
<kyubutsu> yofel: right   :)
<BluesKaj> I was using chrome for a while due to chromium's instability a few months back , but it seems more stable now .
<BluesKaj> chromium that is
<sveinse> yeah they did, but I changed when xmarks were pulling the plug. Eventually they did not pull the plug, but non the less I did the changeover
<izinucs> Xmarks works regardless of the browser..
<izinucs> going to google bookmarks and sync really messed up my bookmarks..
<sveinse> I'm happy to change back. Xmarks still is good, or are there other viable players?
<BluesKaj> izinucs, just import your bookmars rather than using xmaks
<BluesKaj> xmarks
<sveinse> BluesKaj: Importing is a one shot thing. xmarks strength lies in syncing the bookmaks across several machines.
<sveinse> I'm using many permutations of machines; work vs. home, win7 vs. linux, native vs. virtual(box) and so on
<BluesKaj> sveinse, that's why we use chrome and chromium on our machines , the sync feature does it for us
<sveinse> I am using chrome all over now as well since I dropped xmarks when they threatened to pull the plug
<BluesKaj> we have linux, and W7 , they all work fine
<yofel> anyone know how to disable acceleration in nouveau? For some reason I still have gl enabled in nouveau when I boot with nouveau.noaccel=1
<mongy> chrome ftw
<sveinse> BluesKaj: In that respect I'd have to say dropbox is a great service, since it works across all kinds of OS. I even find it easier to exchange files from native to virtual machines using dropbox than sharing common directories!
 * BluesKaj hasn't tried it with daughter's Imac yet ..we'll wait til she decides to try it of course...yes sveinse we use dropbox as well
<BluesKaj> kfilebox for my linux pcs ..all linux's are kde here
<lcb> anyone tried using (compile first) from AMD servers "AMD Catalyst™ 11.3 Proprietary Linux x86 Display Driver " instead of X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI Radeon display driver, release 1:6.14.0 ?
<BluesKaj> sveinse, daughter was in the UK for 8mos and we sent pics and video back and forth using dropbox, very handy and easy to use.
 * BluesKaj lives in "The Great White North" aka Canada :)
<Guest45902> Hello, I have an Apple Magic Trackpad. I was wondering what gestures I can use with 11.04. I already figured out the three finger click to initialize the magic window movement.
<tuhl> my evo adressbook does not work with desktopcouch: time out (2600) addresses have meen synced
<Feldegast> does the zoom gestures work in a web browser/document?
<JoshuaL> Feldegast, tried that but it did not work.
<Feldegast> oh :(
 * Feldegast should connect bluetooth and test them
<wipmonkey> anyone using 11.04 with a palm pre for a wifi hotspot?
<apparle> guys, from where can I upgrade to netbeans 7
<yofel> apparle: look if there's a PPA or if netbeans has packages, neither we nor debian have nb7 packages
<kyubutsu> saving to text file within tar.gz file succeeded!  :D
<apparle> yofel: no ppa found
<apparle> yofel: any idea as to how long it may take for it to arrive?
<Pici> When was it released?
<yofel> apparle: that's a question for natty, I don't know when that'll get updated for oneiric
<yofel> er, question for #ubuntu-motu
<apparle> yofel: actually I opened a project in windows and now I can't open in nb6.9
<apparle> Pici: few days back... maybe a week
<BluesKaj> quiet in here today and also in the  repos ..not many updates in the pipe
<jibadeeha> was hoping to see a couple of updates today but nothing
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Yeh the updates seem to have slowed down to the 'only fix real screwups' level
<jibadeeha> wish they'd sort out the bug where ubuntu hangs on shutdown
<farmer> Hi
<farmer> Is there a way to change the full screen window buttons on the top bar? I think the default ones that are not ambiance or radiance are off-centre vertically and ugly
<penguin42> jibadeeha: It's not one bug; for example on one of my machines that's a wireless driver bug that doesn't like being shutdown
<jibadeeha> penguin42, ah on mine it is when i have an smb mounted .. so yeah probably right
<BluesKaj> jibadeeha, yeah best to exit the mounted shares before shutting down
<jibadeeha> BluesKaj, yeah until they fix it ... really hate having to do that as i am using autofs
<brianl> I really love the menu on the left side of the screen, is there any way to keep it up all the time without having to move the mouse all the way over to the left to show it?
<aguitel> is there somthing worg with intel graphics in natty ?
<aguitel> i cannot boot lice cd in my system (00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) )
<arand> aguitel: I would assume nothing maajor affecting a lot of users, if you boot with kernel messages on, or try different options (acpi) does it help in any way? Older/Newer liveCDs?
<brianl> I really love the menu on the left side of the screen, is there any way to keep it up all the time without having to move the mouse all the way over to the left to show it? So stay on top?
<jibadeeha> brianl, have you tried the compiz settings for unity
<brianl> I have looked all through the system settings...
<jibadeeha> instal compiz settings manage (ccsm)
<aguitel> arand, i am booting with live cd beta2 ,no kernel message appears and no option to type acpi too
<brianl> jibadeeha, thank you
<BluesKaj> aguitel, does it just stall ?
<aguitel> BluesKaj, yes
<jibadeeha> brianl, no worries, you should find a ubuntu unity plugin within CCSM and i am sure there is an option in there to keep the dock visible
<BluesKaj> and you want to install ubuntu from the livecd I assume , aguitel
<aguitel> BluesKaj, i want to try first in my system ,no i am with 10.04
<aguitel> BluesKaj, i say now i am with 10.04
<BluesKaj> !alternate | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<aguitel> BluesKaj, with this cd alternative can i make upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04 ?
<BUGabundo> hey oh
<brianl> jibadeeha, Thanks a lot
<arand> aguitel: From the boot menu in advanced you should be able to swithc acpi off before boot, likewise go in and edit the kernel boot options to not include "quiet splash"
<jibadeeha> no worries :)
<aguitel> arand, in live cd ?
<arand> aguitel: In the boot menu, yes, I think it is via F6
<aguitel> arand, i will try ,thanks
<LordMael> Hello :)
<LordMael> just wondering if anyone has had an issue upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 and losing their xserver
<zenrox> not me
<zenrox> but i upgraded useing upgrade manager
<LordMael> ya me too
<zenrox> the command i used was sudo upgrade-manager -d
<LordMael> i'm going to do some more checking just odd.  seems it lost the ATI drivers during the upgrade now that i'm digging more
<JoshuaL> Hello, I have an Apple Magic Trackpad. I was wondering what gestures I can use with 11.04. I already figured out the three finger click to initialize the magic window movement.
<zenrox> didja search on the wiki
<JoshuaL> zenrox, when i search for gestures at wiki.ubuntu.com I only get a page for developers
<zenrox> hmm
<trism> JoshuaL: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Multitouch/GettingStarted/Natty there are 4 listed here, I don't know if any of them work (although it lists the one you mentioned)
<JoshuaL> trism, cool thanks :)
<sveinse> what does "Triaged" mean in LP?
<JoshuaL> trism, they seem to work :D
<zenrox> means is was examanid and handed to the aproate dev
<JoshuaL> trism, thanks :)
<jo-erlend> sveinse, triage is a medical term where there are too many patients for the doctors to handle. The triage process is a sorting process where it is figured out what to do, what not to do and what to do first.
<yofel> zenrox, sveinse: unless it's assigned, it simply means the bug is an actual bug and has enough information on it for a developer to start working on it
<zenrox> i was close enuff
<zenrox> lol
<sveinse> jo-erlend: interesting. Especially when I'm working in the medical area... :o
<jo-erlend> :)
<sveinse> I am writing a bug report. What is the official name for the left hand side row of icons? Launcher?
<jo-erlend> sveinse, the same works for bugs though. There are a lot more bugs than there are people to work on them.
<jo-erlend> sveinse, yes, I think they call it the launcher. It belongs to the Unity package though.
<arand> sveinse: Probably "unity"
<zenrox> id agree with unity
<arand> sveinse: The best way to report the bug is to run "ubuntu-bug unity" in the terminal, which should pick up version number and some data around it and attach that automatically to the bug.
<JoshuaL> I know use gestures to show the unity launcher, is it normal that it doesnt auto hide unless I click an app or unhide it manualy with an gesture?
<arand> Unless you definitely know that the data won't matter it's oftena good idea to do so.
<sveinse> I am using ubuntu-bug. But bug reports works best if we name the same things equally ;)
<arand> Indeed, although, one shouldn't be to afraid of reporting a bug against the wrong target, it can be easily changed afterwards.
<jo-erlend> that's true. I'd use "unity" as the package name and "launcher" when referring to it in the report.
<sveinse> "The thing in the top left corner does not work" :D
<myk_robinson> any one else having an issue with Gimp and the new drag handles, like when trying to scroll through fonts?
<sveinse> Tell me, have ubuntu run out of distinctive names?  The unit search is called dash, which is also a shell. A custom program on the desktop is called a launcher which in turn can be moved into the unity's launcher...
<LordMael> ok i got the classic working but not unity :D i'm making progress :D
<robin0800> LordMael, you can always try unity 2d
<LordMael> robin0800: in theory it should work in 3d :) just issues with the ATI card it seems.  I'm reading through the forums to see what i'm missing :D
<vinsonizer> i've noticed that gnome-screensaver seems to fail to launch on my natty install
<vinsonizer> the screen goes white and i have to kill gnome-screensaver to get back in
<MickStep> Ian_Corne: an update from the @home thing I sense you were a bit skeptical of, this is the correct line in fstab
<MickStep> UUID=6e2d8107-ab82-4e4e-8192-35838be4c944 /home           btrfs   defaults,subvol=@home 0       2
<MickStep> what the subvol achieves I have no idea
<arand> sveinse: Well the did come up with the rather odd "lens" for items on the dash, iirc
<Ian_Corne> ah subvol
<Ian_Corne> my (uneducated) guess would be that it mounts a subdirectory of the device as a device
<Ian_Corne> you could try by deleting the subvol bit?
<Ian_Corne> it's something with btrfqs
<Ian_Corne> https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/UseCases#Snapshots_and_subvolumes
<Rods_Tiger> Since I upgraded to natty, minidlna has ceased to function correctly. I see the correct folders on my WDTV Live, as before, but it complains there's no media now. Nothing had changed in my minidlna setup, which worked before the natty upgrade.
<roasted__> If I install the gnome shell PPA would I ruin anything on my 11.04 install with Unity?
<roasted__> I want to be able to go back to Unity without issue if need be
<arand> Ian_Corne: Someone mentioned btrfs? I've poked around with mounting subvolumes a bit...
<Ian_Corne> MickStep: has an issue with it
<Ian_Corne> roasted__: yes
<Ian_Corne> last I tried
<Ian_Corne> It messes up everything
<Ian_Corne> and it didn't even work..
<robin0800> roasted__, it used to kill unity or perhaps that was only gnome shell
<roasted__> I'd just like to test out gnome shell next to unity.
<roasted__> maybe I should just dual boot two ubuntu's
<roasted__> one GS one unity
<roasted__> my opinion of gnome shell was a sour one, but I havent used it since... geez... november?? september? I want to see what htye've done since then.
<arand> roasted__: I think you'd get better gnome-shell experiance doal-booting something like openSUSE or Fedora, presumably, since the PPA is and will likely remain a bit flaky...
<MickStep> Ian_Corne: I no longer have an issue, I was just updating, just incase anyone else comes across it
<Ian_Corne> ah ok :)
<Ian_Corne> so you removed the subvol?
<MickStep> nah, thought I'd keep it
<arand> The rootflags=subvol=@ is the default way for ubuntu to mount the root filesystem if it is on btrfs
<MickStep> I reinstalled Natty, but this time let the installer do the work of adding my pre existing home partition instead of doing it myself after the install
<tmb_> I'm having problems installing 11.04 on a laptop: the install stalls after getting all my account information.  Any suggestions for what I should do?
<lcb> mannn.. this gnome-display-properties aka Monitors is really a pain for duals
<MickStep> I would have done it the first time but I wanted to see how the new improved installer works
<arand> Unless you have intalled btrfs in a custom way (or have an old install), or used set-default, it will be required.
<MickStep> I didn't expect it to be as forthright as it is
<macca> hey, what is the minimum memory(MB) natty will support
<Ian_Corne> unchanged I thinjk
<roasted__> I'm not so sure I like the way the top panel changes on the fly depending upon whether or not your mouse is hovering over it
<roasted__> it removes my ability to minimize windows that arent my primary window. very minor but I didnt realize it would trip me up as much as it has been.
<Ian_Corne> Yeah that's a bity weird
<MickStep> roasted__: I don't like that either, and I read somewhere mpt wrote that after doing user observations, it confused the hell out of everyone they tested it on
<Ian_Corne> I don't see why it changes
<Ian_Corne> why not just keep it ..
<tmb_> Again, 11.04 stalls during install on pretty mainstream, simple hardware that's running 10.10 just fine.  Any suggestions for what I should do?
<roasted__> If that top panel would be normal, the ability to minimize programs by clicking on them in the unity bar, and being able to have the unity bar on my right monitor, I'd be a solid fan for life.
<macca> is natty stable enough for virtualisation to work
<traskers> So, after having trouble with 10.10>11.04 upgrade, I'm having the same problem with a fresh install of 11.04 -- I'm missing the Ubuntu icon located directly above the Unity launcher on the top-left, can anyone help me to get this?
<lars_t_h> tmb_, use the alernative install iso
<MickStep> here: https://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana/msg05539.html If MPT thinks it sucks and user testing shows it sucks.. why the hell leave it turned on
<arand> macca: Guest or host?
<tmb_> Thanks; is there a way of getting a log file or see where the install stalls on the regular install?
<KM0201> when is the release candidate out?
<Pici> There is no RC
<MickStep> something tells me this might be a Mark Shuttleworth executive decision
<MickStep> release on the 28th
<tmb_> /var/log/install didn't contain anything, and neither did the virtual consoles.
<KM0201> Pici, are they not going to release one?.. i know the 28th is the release date
<sveinse> How can I find the panel icon for an application. My spotify client is playing but there's no icon for it anywhere
<lars_t_h> tmb_ logfiles are in /var/log dmesg are messages from the kernel fx
<lcb> macca, pretty much, you might need to tweak a bit. if you go for vbox there is a new release for natty, not yet in repos.
<MickStep> KM0201: basically easter holidays rendered a RC pointless
<Pici> KM0201: Right.  It goes Beta 1, Beta 2, Release.
<KM0201> MickStep, uh.. i guess.. not sure why easter would effect it, but ok
<KM0201> Pici, hmm, ok.. never remember them doing that before..
<Daekdroom> KM0201, this is the exception.
<tmb_> KM0201 Europe basically shuts down the week before Easter and a few days after Easter.
<sveinse> Oh. *that* is cool. Spotify is now found under the sound icon.
<roasted__> MickStep: at this point with it being 3 days away I'm afriad it might not be changed, although it is extremely irritating.
<KM0201> ohhh.. ok tmb_ then that makes a ilttle more sense
<MickStep> roasted__: it definitely won't be changed, but i see no reason not to change it
<MickStep> just turn the damn thing off by default
<roasted__> MickStep: is it customizable at the user level.
<roasted__> or am I stuck with it
<KM0201> roasted__, yeah, its given me its fair share of frustration, but for the most part, it seems OK.. although my old laptop constantly choked on Ubuntu 11.04, so I went w/ Xubuntu 11.04, and thus far, its much better
<MickStep> roasted__: think there is a gconf or dconf setting
<Daekdroom> Turning it off would break the UserInterfaceFreeze, MickStep
<roasted__> so wait
<roasted__> This feature is hated by the world, yet Ubuntu has it enabled.
<roasted__> And turning it off would break everything?
<roasted__> Fricken sweet...
<MickStep> Daekdroom: The logic in that is silly, rukes are meant to be broken
<Daekdroom> The documentation team needs sometime to work. The UI can't change for any reason.
<Daekdroom> MickStep, really, if they were to change that, they wouldn't do it this late.
<tmb_> lars_t_h thanks; I had checked that.  It's not a kernel problem.  I would like to know what state the install is in, and there doesn't seem a log for that.
<roasted__> well that sucks
<roasted__> I hope gnome shell is far better than what it was in november.
<roasted__> I'm not feeling this unity thing anymore.
<MickStep> Daekdroom: What did they even do user interface tests on real people if they still had to ship whatever lame duck decisions anyway
<trism> roasted__: is this about the global menu? you can turn it off by uninstalling indicator-appmenu; if it is about the window min/max/close buttons in maximized windows, I don't know about that
<tmb_> (I turned off Unity; I think it's not ready for prime time yet...)
<jibadeeha> i am really liking unity .. i wasn't so sure a few months ago when looking at screenshots, but now i am using it full time i find it really slick
<Pici> heh
<roasted__> trism: I'm just not a fan of the way it auto changes when I hover over the top. I'd rather just see file/edit/view there for whatever app I'm in.
<roasted__> then again if I have multiple ifrefox's open the title bar is nice
<arand> MickStep: Possibly a fair of these issues will be adressed in the next release. I'm not sure it's as horrendous and issue as pictured to be..
<Daekdroom> roasted__, I don't see anything wrong in that specific point.
<MickStep> arand: Not for me, I can get used to things
<Daekdroom> There are worse issues, like having an unmaximized window at the bottom of the screen show up its menu at the top..
<trism> roasted__: I agree, there was a bug about it but it got marked invalid because it was a design decision, I was going to attempt to fix it, but it seems like I'd need to recompile unity, which I'm not really interested in at the moment
<sveinse> I installed natty yesterday, and my first first impression were "cool", then it was moved more like "oh. I cant customize that. Or that. Or that". I've decided I'll keep testing unity this week and then I'll decide.
<roasted__> Daekdroom: well now that I kind of questioned the "what if I had two windows open" thing I can see its use
<MickStep> but I know I wont be installing this on any of my friends computers
<traskers> So, after having trouble with 10.10>11.04 upgrade, I'm having the same problem with a fresh install of 11.04 -- I'm missing the Ubuntu icon located directly above the Unity launcher on the top-left, can anyone help me to get this?
<roasted__> MickStep: what will you be installing then?
<Pici> traskers: I don't think its supposed to be there.
<Daekdroom> roasted__, well, I'd like it if the menu showed up in the title bar for non-maximized windows.
<sveinse> I really miss having a panel to put a list of the open apps on that workspace and having a workspace pager which can be clicked *once*
<MickStep> well I'll leave them on maverick, or if I do upgrade them to natty I'll remove the global menu
<traskers> http://cdn.unixmen.com/images/stories/Gnome/gnome3-u11.04/ub-unity1.png the icon in the top-left
<traskers> Pici ^^
<alket> Hi, I want to update bluefish from this PPA https://launchpad.net/~klaus-vormweg/+archive/ppa , but I want just bluefish not other applications that are included there, how do I do that ?
<LordMael> i think i'll wait for official release of 11.xx before fighting too much with getting unity to work :)
<Pici> traskers: Hrm.  I guess that should probably be answered by someone who actually uses Unity ;)
<MickStep> alket: do you use any of there other applications in that ppa?
<roasted__> the absolute BIGGEST problem I have with unity is the darn dual screen thing.
<sveinse> since it's freezed I doubt there will be significant changes from today until thursday though
<roasted__> If I want my unity bar on my right monitor (whcih is my main) then damnit, I want it on my right/main monitor. Not the whole friggen way on the left.
<MickStep> if not then just do sudo add-apt-repository ppa:klaus-vormweg/ppa && sudo apt-get install bluefish
<alket> MickStep, I don't think so, but i dont know if ubuntu in systenm uses them
<MickStep> nah those are all apps, no libraries, and non of that software ships with ubuntu
<alket> thank you MickStep
<MickStep> pan is a good application for reading newsgroups though, would recommend pan
<sveinse> I guess unity will undergo a lot of improvement over the next weeks. There will be *lots* of complaints about it (IMHO) if it is released as it is today
<MickStep> sveinse: any improvements wont make it back to natty
<MickStep> natty will stay as it is except bug fixes
<MickStep> I'm gonna go right into the oneiric alpha on release day I think
<sveinse> I'm not against unity. It's just obtrusive to my work flow because I can't customize it the way I need
<LordMael> i just don't feel like digging that hard to get unity working today :)  i'm sure if i spent some actual time on it i oculd get it working
<padster> u know if u can use gnome 3/gtk3 with ubuntu 11.04 beta?
<BluesKaj> why do you that MickStep , are you privy to inside info ?
<BluesKaj> say
<jibadeeha> one improvement i would like to see to unity is when i have an app like xchat minimised and it notifies me of an event (e.g. incoming message) by wiggling the icon ... sometimes i might miss the animation, so it would be good if the icon changed colour or flashed to indicate i missed something.. not sure if that makes sense
<MickStep> padster: there is a gnome 3 ppa
<arand> !gnome3 | padster
<ubottu> padster: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are _experimental_, _unstable_ and may break your system.
<MickStep> BluesKaj: It just makes sense that they must have a LOT of changes they have made since UI freeze that will be merged very early into the oneiric cycle
<trism> jibadeeha: the launcher api has support for emblems and counters, so xchat could probably be pretty easily modified to support that
<padster> how about on debian?
<padster> i want to try it out
<padster> (gnome3)
<MickStep> BluesKaj: Makes sense no?
<Pici> padster: Ask a debian channel.
<jibadeeha> trism, i hope it gets modified as it is something i really miss .. good to hear the api supports it though
<arand> padster: Still incompletet there as well, use fedora/opensuse for now
<padster> arand: okay, i guess
<MickStep> Anyone know if update-manager -d will work to upgrade to oneiric before first alpha is released
<padster> so can i just download the latest fedora 15? or do i need something extra
<Pici> MickStep: Likely. It may not work afterwards though.
<arand> padster: I would guess that the state of gnome3 in debian might be on par with the PPA, but yea, most of it is in experimental  for a reason.
<BluesKaj> MickStep, I can'r see them just fixing s few bugs and calling it new look with Unity as the  default on systems that can handle the graphics
<sveinse> Close to giving up unity, how is KDE on natty doing?  (Yes I know about gnome classic, but using it isn't going forward)
<roasted__> lol. kde
<arand> padster: LiveCD to test, DVD to install I would guess, mind that you might want to not install fedora's grub-legacy and use ubuntu's grub2 to boot both instead.
<yofel> sveinse: works for me
<roasted__> kde has always been that false hope for me.
<MickStep> BluesKaj: You've lost me, I'm not sure what you're getting at.
<roasted__> I always try it out with huge expectations and each time I'm reminded on why I don't use it.
<BluesKaj> MickStep, personally it doesn't matter to me ..a kde user all the  way
<nit-wit> sveinse, I use xubunbtu full compiz allowed
<zenrox> xfce user here
<yofel> roasted__: I think kde and gnome are pretty much on par with usability currently, they just differ a lot in how they do things and liking it depends on how much you're used to one
<padster> arand: but it comes with gnome 3?
<roasted__> I agree. I just work in a production environment, so I have to be extremely calculated on what I do here and how I implement it. So far, KDE just hasn't gotten on that par yet.
<BluesKaj> MickStep, Unity is a problem for pcs that can't handle 3D & DiR , so leaving it the way it is will do the unity change m,ore harm than good IMO
<roasted__> BluesKaj: there's always xfce, and gnome 2
<roasted__> besides, unity seems to be a very small graphical footprint.
<roasted__> Even on my old old old desktop at home, it runs fine on it.
<BluesKaj> roasted__, and KDE :)
<MickStep> BluesKaj: Yeah, but there's rules, they can't go about changing an interface after release
<roasted__> KDE doesnt run to save its life on that desktop.
<yofel> BluesKaj: I agree, but that goes away once they actually ship unity-2d
<arand> padster: Yes
<sveinse> what are the future for gnome classic then? Is it going for obsolescence, or will it always be supported as an alternative?
<MickStep> I just cant see canonical breaking those rules, it's not a rolling release
<padster> okay, i'll start downloading it now
<arand> MickStep: I would guess the won't either, at least not in any major ways
<yofel> sveinse: it will be supported in natty, what oneiric will have isn't decided yet
<arand> The guess is that oo with have unity+unity2d and no classic gnome fallback, although that is speculation..
<BluesKaj> rules are written in stone ?, a drastic change like Unity override them to make the thing workable , MickStep
<MickStep> I mean, some applications actually cease to work after release, say if they communicate with webservers through an api and there is an api change
<BluesKaj> should override
<arand> BluesKaj: They will have to be very careful breaking UI when it comes to documentation, it would be a huge job redoing things there.
<MickStep> hell, on one release JOSM changed their api before ubuntu release but after import freeze
<yofel> well, we have SRUs for such fixes
<padster> what, you can't install off the live disc, there's a separate disc for that>
<padster> *?
<MickStep> so ubuntu shipped with a JOSM package in it's repositories that never worked for the entire life cycle
<BluesKaj> intersting times for ubuntu ...let's hope the old chinese curse doesn't apply here
<MickStep> true story
<roasted__> unity isnt exclusive to ubuntu, is it
<yofel> it's a shell for gnome, so other distros could ship it too, depends if they want to do that
<padster> roasted__: idk how you would install it on anything else
<Rods_Tiger> Since I upgraded to natty, minidlna has ceased to function correctly. I see the appropriate folders from my WDTV Live, as before, but it complains there's no media now. Nothing had changed in my minidlna setup, which worked before the natty upgrade.
<arand> BluesKaj: And yet more interesting for the likes of mint, fedora, kubuntu ;)
<roasted__> lol rpm
<BluesKaj> kde is fine right now arand
<roasted__> not sure I'd agree with that
<roasted__> although, KDE is a helluva lot nicer than it used to be.
<roasted__> I still find their font choices and certain alignments of the interface to be total wtf though.
<yofel> well, KDE is still working out issues, but getting better all the time
<roasted__> true story
<yofel> I just hope that gnome 3.0 will be better than KDE 4.0
<BluesKaj> well, kde is working well in it's present version ,on my pcs at least
<roasted__> can you get any worse than kde 4.0? :P
<yofel> the PPA doesn't work for me at least :P
<padster> roasted__: prolly not ^^
<yofel> agreed
<roasted__> I don't think it'll be nearly as bad as kde 4.0. I think that catastrophe is still fresh in everyone's minds.
<Feldegast> i have been trying kde since beta 2, it has bugs but is usable, mostly mindow placment and decoration
<Feldegast> *window
<arand> BluesKaj: That's what I meant, for one or the other reasons, these distros might see quite a few new users..
<BluesKaj> 4.6.2  works well on natty ...roaste d4..0 ..that's history
<BluesKaj> arand, no doubt
<roasted__> It might be history. I don't hold 4.6 to the same standard I would with 4.0.
<roasted__> Point is, 4.0 was just THAT bad that I still feel like they're playing a catch up game. Even with newer releases.
<torchie> man
<torchie> people really seem to hate 4.0
<roasted__> As if there's something to like?
<arand> And I assume we'll have to regard Unity in some ways as KDE4.0, and 11.04 isn't an LTS, for what it's worth
<roasted__> very true
<BluesKaj> roasted__, give it up ... did 4.0 really scar you that much :) ?
<Pici> I was just making that same comparison elsewhere earlier.
<roasted__> I'm not even sure why I'm running 10.10 on my machines here at work. I really should be on an LTS.
<Pici> How pleasant.
<roasted__> BluesKaj: you're preaching KDE is great. I'm preaching I still have issues with it.
<BluesKaj> I didn't like 4.0 at first either ..but now a fait accompli
<roasted__> while we're on topic, which version ships with 11.04?
<Feldegast> thing i hated about 4.0 is apps that needed 3 didn't work with 4 (eg some of the games still are not working)
<Pici> Oops, wrong channel.
<BluesKaj> 4.6.2
<roasted__> I didn't even feel it was usable until 4.4 or 4.5. I forget which. 4.6 was pretty sexy when I used it, though.
<Feldegast> seeing strange things in kde with beta 2
<roasted__> Its customizability is sick nasty amazing too. But I just cant bring myself to like the way things are presented to me. I don't feel as though it's that clean.
<BluesKaj> there are some wifi issues in kde with chips other than atheros and broadcom , but so far most of those have porblems that are reasonbly easy to fix
<yofel> how are those issues with KDE? Not that KNM doesn't have it's issues
<roasted__> broadcom itself is an issue with all of linux in my opinion...
<roasted__> I avoid them like the plague.
<BluesKaj> definitely not a knetworkmanager fan ...that's one of the weak HW apps that needs more work
<Feldegast> issues i am seeing are display (window placment/decoration)
<Feldegast> window decoration has gaps in the borders
<Feldegast> and the tasks have a new pannel sort of linked to them that does very strange things
<Feldegast> currently that pannel is just above the middle of my screen
<Feldegast> so when i click on a task that has multiple windows, the popup is 1/2 way up the screen
<Feldegast> if i move the pannel with tasks to the top of the screen this other pannel also moves but is still in a strange place
<Feldegast> anyone else seeing these?
<dekela> Hi all
<dekela> Just wanted to say: Great Job on the last Beta!! Smooth Installation on Macbook 5,2 including Propriety Drivers
<lcb> some of it Feldegast. but keep the hope alive. wait to see the light at the end of the monitor.
<BluesKaj> Feldegast, sorry dunno what you mean by "strange place".
<lcb> dekela, thanks a lot. they appreciate you being a happy "client".
<dekela> I have a strange issue that happens from time to time ..
<topyli> so, is there any 'purekde' documentation updated for natty? i've played with ubuntu-desktop enough now :)
<dekela> My mouse left click stops working
<lcb> BluesKaj, means misplaced, a place it were not suppose to be.
<Feldegast> lcb oh i can use it while it is broken, just wanted to check i was not the only one seeing these things
<dekela> Only when I use my touchpad and then back to the mouse it starts to work again
<lcb> Feldegast, naaaa. there are issues for some, good things for others.
<Feldegast> BluesKaj the bar is 1/2 a screen away from where it probably should be, also should be invisible
<BluesKaj> lcb, I meant what does Feldegast consider strange
<Feldegast> the bar looks like a 1 line text box that can not be typed into
<Feldegast> that has a bigger box around it 4 times as high
<BluesKaj> Feldegast, ok some window themes aren't quite stable yet
<lcb> BluesKaj, i understand his feelings. matter of fact i just opened a channel #ComplaintBook . Only to burn our frustrations while final isn't out.
<Feldegast> do you recommend a good theme to use that is less buggy?
<lcb> Feldegast, use the default by now
<lcb> Feldegast, or... classic desktop. works fine.
<BluesKaj> plastik , Feldegast
<kyubutsu> nouveau is working quite effectively on this radeon5450. effects and all. am impressed. gonna run secondlife and see if 3d rendering keeps up ...
<BluesKaj> lcb, he's on kde I believe
<Feldegast> yep looks like a theme issue from the previews, will try a few
<yofel> kyubutsu: erm, nouveau is a driver for nvidia cards. I guess you mean the open source ati driver
<kyubutsu> oops  o.0
<kyubutsu> right!  :D
<Feldegast> Oxygen by Sean Wilson <- is what i was using if that helps
<yofel> Feldegast: I think I've seen what you mean that a small line is empty in the window borders, it comes and goes for me
<Feldegast> yofel it stays in the background for me, i can ignore it
<lcb> proprietary for my ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series] is not working as it should on one machine.
<BluesKaj> vistairglass is a nice one that seems fairly stable , Feldegast
<Feldegast> trying that now
<xu-buntu> good evening
<Feldegast> back soon need to restart this app
<lcb> good one to you too, xu-buntu
<xu-buntu> i have a problem installing xubuntu 11.04 beta2
<xu-buntu> I put the ISO on an USB stick ... and when I start the install process ... it dies with ERRNO 5 io problem
<xu-buntu> but when installing ubuntu 11.04 beta from another USB stick ... to the same partition ... works out fine.
<xu-buntu> any idea, anyone?
<lcb> xu-buntu, burn the iso with unetbootin. format it before with fat32
<xu-buntu> lcb: that is what i did
<xu-buntu> and I just checked the md5susm of the ISO ... valid
<mongy> could just dd the iso to it :)
<yofel> xu-buntu: which iso was that?
<xu-buntu> yofel: xubuntu-11.04-beta2-desktop-i386.iso
<industrial> I have updated to 11.10 on my macbook pro 7,1 and now my ubuntu will not boot. It's stuck on "Checking battery state ..." or somesuch during boot, and I don't know how to fix that, and can't find anything about it on google.
<xu-buntu> 716775424 2011-04-13 14:29 xubuntu-11.04-beta2-desktop-i386.iso
<xu-buntu> 9ad5e02a17f17a6d66b2c9a7776844a3  xubuntu-11.04-beta2-desktop-i386.iso
<xu-buntu> to be precise
<yofel> xu-buntu: you can try one of the relesae builds currently in testing once the images are up again http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<farmer> Hi. I have an NTFS drive with Windows software installed on it. I am attempting to run this software in WINE, but it says it does not have its executable bit enabled. When I try to enable this in the properties, the checkbox clears itself after each attempt. How can I do this another way or fix it? I'm running Natty.
<xu-buntu> yofel: when will they be up? rough guess?
<lcb> xu-buntu, can you past the complete error line?
<xu-buntu> lcb: sorry, I didnt save it
<yofel> xu-buntu: the images are bein respun currently, should be done in an hour or two I think
<xu-buntu> lcb: it happened a few seconds after formatting the partition ... when copying started
<xu-buntu> it mentioned IO error 5. that either my HD is bad or the source media
<yofel> farmer: you can't change executable permissions on window drives after mounting it, .bat .com and .exe files should be executable by default if you mount it with nautilus
<lcb> xu-buntu, is that a clean/fresh install?
<xu-buntu> lcb: a fresh install into an unused partition ... along with a 10.10 install on the same drive ... but in a different parition
<farmer> yofel, Thanks
<Feldegast> new theme fixes the gaps in decorations, still have window placment issues and that strange new bar
<lcb> xu-buntu, it seems to be a hardware or bios matter. read this - > http://ps-2.kev009.com
<lcb> i said matter, not problem...
<xu-buntu> just wondering: so there is a big surprise between xubuntu and ubuntu install? I would have assumed that they would be more or less the same ... minus some of the underlying files.
<lcb> better, this xu-buntu --> http://ps-2.kev009.com:8081/eprmhtml/epr3e/h16449.htm
<xu-buntu> lcb: i was just going to ask about the link ;-)
<lcb> xu-buntu, not really. different desktops
<xu-buntu> bummer
<lcb> so...
<xu-buntu> well, its late over here anyway
<xu-buntu> i guess I will try the new ISO tomorrow morning
<lcb> xu-buntu, try again formatting it. if you get the error write down the code. i'ld do a bios default
<xu-buntu> will do so
<lcb> xu-buntu, then you could tweak the bios again, as you want/need, no probs
<xu-buntu> lcb: would you mind a second question, on xubuntu audio support?
<mongy> try an earlier version http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/
<mongy> zsync it.
<lcb> xu-buntu, ask, i'm not in charge of technical issues here. only matters related to unhappy clients :)
<xu-buntu> mongy: you link was for me?
<xu-buntu> lcb: thanks anyhow. will try the xubuntu group then
<lcb> mongy, daily has been a bit.. risky, lately
<lcb> best bet would be beta 2 and then update/upgrade before running desktops
<mongy> I had a broken natty few days ago when I installed it again, used one from couple days earlier, worked
<lcb> happy customer :)
<mongy> was the one missing the partitioner :)
<lcb> 2 dailies for me were enough, too much issues, like corrupted installations
<mongy> well if its anywhere related, I know the natty on the 19th works
<mongy> doh, not exists..
<lcb> mongy, we need to do the updates anyway
<mongy> 20th then
<lcb> i remember your situation with the disks not being recognized, mongy :)
<lcb> in my opinion and little experience, beta 2 installation, then let it run up to the login, then restart, then SHIFT before grub loads, and on the menu select root shell and then apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and go for a coffee or something
<lcb> root with net support, better, if i recall right
<xu-buntu> lcb: thanks for the tips ... might try tomorrow
<xu-buntu> in case the RC doesnt work
<xu-buntu> or maybe wait for the final thing on friday
<lcb> xu-buntu, ya, best bet. fisrt official release
<xu-buntu> lcb: good some spare time this week, thought about using that for xubuntu install ...
<xu-buntu> i played with ubuntu+unity ... hated it
<xu-buntu> using kde for quite some time now ... but it soooo slow
<lcb> xu-buntu, another option is a server install then you can select ' tasksel ' and install whatever you want
<linuxtech> lcb, I read that you are in charge of unhappy users.  Do you also fill that role for kubuntu users, or do you know who fills that role?  My friend wants to get rid of kubuntu every time she has an issue, like cd writing doesn't work and dvd writing works fine...
<lcb> linuxtech, everyone, even unhappy marriage issues, dog bitting etc.
<lcb> linuxtech, but on #ComplaintBook
<lcb> lol
<xu-buntu> lcb: as you know about kde ... would you think that 11.04 KDE is in any way faster than a 10.10 + with KDE 4.6 from backports ppa?
<lcb> here only issues related to 11.04. bugs trough the bug reports.
<lcb> xu-buntu, i'm not a kde avid user. i like it but i also like the idea of having a soft distro as possible, even if we have a good cpu, ram, etc computer
<linuxtech> lcb, that is funny...  I'll tell her about the channel.
<lcb> linuxtech, it's fresh.
<lcb> hehehe
<xu-buntu> lcb: i got an lenovo w510, with i7 and 4 GB ram ... and still it takes 4-5 seconds before a new dolphin window will be useable
<xu-buntu> thats like ... way too slow in my opinion
<lcb> linuxtech, i decided to open that just because a lot of ppl come here complaint about unity, while we all have the possibility of running classic desktop with still a much better code in the backgroung running
<lcb> *ground
<yofel> odd, I've a t510 and dolphin takes like a second to start
<xu-buntu> yofel: what install base? 10.10? or with backported 4.62?
<yofel> ah no, that's natty
<xu-buntu> yofel: well, maybe it is worth a try to install 11.04 kubuntu
<yofel> I only ever used 4.6 on 10.10 in a VM, but it wasn't slow there either
<sveinse> I'm sitting here trying a real work scenario with unity and in the lack of a proper panel to show all apps on _one_ workspace: Is it possible to have a next app shortcut, similar to what ctrl+alt+arrows gives you for workspaces?
<sveinse> I find Alt+tab confusing as it shows a preview (which is foo for a large number of terminals)
<xu-buntu> yofel: one more thing - are you using the additional thumbnail support for dolphin?
<lcb> yofel, you know vbox released a new version, with natty in mind, don't you?
<yofel> lcb: I use KVM usually, only used virtualbox once to run natty in it
<lcb> yofel, okie
<yofel> xu-buntu: I do have some previews on in dolphin, but not many. What do you mean with additional?
<Alex_Gaynor> Hi, I'm currently trying to install narwal, and I'm at the select timezone page and my keyboard doesn't seem to work, that is when I type no characters appear.  This is a laptop with a standard USA keyboard layout
<Alex_Gaynor> I can't type on the keyboard layout selection screen either
<xu-buntu> yofel: mplayerthumbs
<xu-buntu> anyway ... time for me to get some sleep
<xu-buntu> thanks for your helpful input!
<Alex_Gaynor> (nor on the who are you page)
<xu-buntu> bye for now
<sveinse> which module handles Alt+Tab?
<sveinse> Can I configure how the preview looks like with ccsm?
<trism> sveinse: I think next window (no popup) is what you want, in ccsm under the Static Application Switcher
<trism> sveinse: I had to relog before the settings took effect though
<sveinse> trism: The Static App Switcher is already enabled on my system. I found a switch "Show icon only" which removes the preview.
<sveinse> Have to admit, that was not what I had in mind though
<trism> sveinse: I meant that no key combination is enabled by default, so you would have to set one for the (no popup) options
 * sveinse really misses having a panel on the bottom to have the open apps listed...
<sveinse> When the unity launcher shows _every_ open app on every workspace, launcher does not replace the function the app list panel had
<Alex_Gaynor> Playing with options in the control center under keyboard doesn't seem to help
<trism> sveinse: yeah that is a bit odd, I hadn't noticed that before
<sveinse> To speculate it seems like ubuntu is moving away from the concepts of workspaces (since they now are not very visible and accessible). And I'm a heavy workspace user (have 6 workspaces, with up to 8-10 apps per workspace)
<sveinse> The unity launcher becomes cluttered to uselessness, since you want to access *that* console window on *that* workspace.
<arand> sveinse: Or simply workspaces will not be particularly visible, but still present for those who wish.
<MichaelKohler> hi, is there any way to change the background color (pink or whatever this is) at startup?
<sveinse> I have two strong wishes in that respect: 1) Have a workspace switcher in either the notify area with one button per workspace, or similar in the launcher.  and 2) Launcher only shows the open apps on that particular workspace
<sveinse> With those, unity wouldn't be too intrusive on my work flow
<arand> sveinse: Well unity will obviously break a lot of workflows, wheter or not it offers a good alternative instead, debatable..
<sveinse> arand: Yes. And I'll try it at work during this week to see if its just about me (stuck with old routines) or if unity really is obtrusive
<sveinse> I welcome improvements, and I believe unity is an improvement. Yet it seems a little immature
<trism> sveinse: there seem to be a couple bugs about it, lp 689733 and lp 683170
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 689733 in unity (Ubuntu) "Application icons should only display windows from the current workspace in the window spread" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689733
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 683170 in unity (Ubuntu) "should be possible to display only the launchers on the current workspace" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683170
<sveinse> trism: Thanks. I'm sure it will be fixed as soon as all the technical users complain about it missing
<BluesKaj> Feldegast, dunno about you but that vitairglass theme I suggested isn't working out for me , froze my desktop cold
<BluesKaj> back to plaik
<BluesKaj> pastik
<BluesKaj> oops , even my KB is suffering side effects :)
<sveinse> I'm reading one of Mark Shuttleworth comments that the launcher in natty will only show the apps on the current workspace rather all applications. What happened to that?
<sveinse> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/667245/comments/10
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 667245 in unity (Ubuntu) "Drag launchers to move their window to another workspace" [Undecided,Expired]
<traskers> After a fresh install off 11.04, and then the subsequent updates, I am still missing my Ubuntu icon that is supposed to be located directly above the Unity launcher as part of the panel.
<_silentAssassin> how can i install python2.5 -minimal in natty ? !! when i try to do that it asks me to remove whole lot of apps ... amost everything
<Alex_Gaynor> So I'm sitting in a narwal live CD, and I'm getting an error that it can't copy stuff to my disk to install it.  Is there a way to redownload/install from the internet from within the livecd?
<arand> _silentAssassin: presumably, it conlicts with the newer version of python, and a whole lot of applications depend on the newer python instead.
<_silentAssassin> yes ... !! i get that ... but isnt there any way i can install two versions of python side by side ?
<Alex_Gaynor> compile it yourself?
<_silentAssassin> hmmm .. thats the last resort !!
<nijabo> Anyway to get the launcher icons smaller than 32px?
<traskers> I'm missing the Dash launcher icon (the Ubuntu logo in the top-left corner of my screen) after a fresh install of 11.04, can anyone tell me how to get it?
<traskers> (I have already tried both unity --reset and unity --reset-icons with no progress)
<Rods_Tiger> Since I upgraded to natty, minidlna has ceased to function correctly. I see the appropriate folders from my WDTV Live, as before, but it complains there's no media now. Nothing had changed in my minidlna setup, which worked before the natty upgrade.
<RoC_MasterMind> Has anyone been able to successfully install to an iSCSI target and then boot off it?  Even when I put /boot on the local hard drive, it gives an error within the first 2 seconds of booting....
<trism> RoC_MasterMind: maybe related to lp 728088
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 728088 in debian-installer (Ubuntu Natty) "iscsi root with or without auth fails to boot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728088
<fang0654> I am trying to upgrade from 10.10 to the beta, and running into a calculation issue.  I'm pretty sure I have 3rd party xorg binaries installed which is causing the conflict, but I'm not really sure where to go from there
<maco> fang0654: ppa-purge?
<fang0654> maco: that's exactly what I was looking for.  Thanks!
<MuNKyN1Nj4> Anyone know how to disable indexing of certain directories in Unity?
<fang0654> maco: that fixed it, upgrade is running smoothly now.  Thanks!
<maco> np
<KM0201> does anyone knjwo if thunderbird has a panel applet for xfce?
#ubuntu+1 2011-04-26
<lucas-arg> unity unity unity...
<MuNKyN1Nj4> Anyone know how to disable indexing of certain directories in Unity?
<Pacman> hello
<nvisioncg> Hi, all.  I'm using 11.04 on my Sager NP3101, same as the system76 Ultrathin Lemur, and I am having trouble with my webcam lagging.  Can anyone help?
<Pacman> try using cheese
<Pacman> its a webcam program
<coz_> nvisioncg,  mm I havent even tried my webcam on natty yet,, sorry  I dont think i can help... which video card is onborad? and how do you like the system76 systmes?
<nvisioncg> I am not using system76.  I am using a Sager, the same notebook though.
<nvisioncg> I have used Cheese
<coz_> ah ok and which video card is onboard>?
<phibxr> nvisioncg, please define 'lagging'. :) are you using appropriate lighting?
<nvisioncg> I can get the camera working but its lagging, low framerate, even in lighted conditions
<coz_> nvisioncg,    in terminal      lspci | grep -i vga
<phibxr> nvisioncg, I only get a reasonable framerate in full daylight, no matter if I run windows with the official drivers or linux. but if you get a bad framerate in full daylight, it sounds like there may be something wrong indeed.
<nvisioncg> INtel GMA HD
<coz_> nvisioncg,  that is the readout of that command???
<coz_> full readout
<nvisioncg> no, that is my card
<Ian_Corne> aha yofel
<Ian_Corne> i just bumped into your ppa
<coz_> nvisioncg,  in terminal     lspci | grep -i vga
<Ian_Corne> with powertop 1.97 :D
<KM0201> nvisioncg, this might shock you, but there's more than 1 intel gma HD chipset
<Ian_Corne> did you add it for the power "bug"?
<coz_> nvisioncg,  and paste the entire readout here
<nvisioncg> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)
<Pacman> ffuck you
<coz_> ooo
<Logan_> omai
<coz_> nvisioncg,  mm let me check if there are issues with that particular revisioin . hold on
<nvisioncg> it looks like the specific integrated graphics is GMA X4500MHD
<Rods_Tiger> Since I upgraded to natty, minidlna has ceased to function correctly. I see the appropriate folders from my WDTV Live, as before, but it complains there's no media now. Nothing had changed in my minidlna setup, which worked before the natty upgrade.
<yofel> Ian_Corne: nope, just wanted to try it since it's an almost complete rewrite of the app, takes a bit getting used to but shows much more details than before
<coz_> nvisioncg,  I am not finding any specific issues with that revision   ...
<coz_> nvisioncg,   however you may want to look here   http://intellinuxgraphics.org/documentation.html   and see if any issues or fixes or tests can be performed
<nvisioncg> UVC should work with the webcam.  It's  Chicony webcam
<kyubutsu> task
<alket> Does Screenlets work in 11.04 ? or similar app like that ?
<Ian_Corne> wonder why it's not in the main archives yet
<nvisioncg> when I use guvcview, I can adjust certain settings.  I can also move the settings to manual for exposure and the lag stops, but the picture goes really dark
<coz_> alket,   I havent tried screenlets yet,, I can reboot and log into natty hold on ,, I will install from there
<NickUK`> I'm currently having an issue in Ubuntu 11.04 where I cannot get my wireless to work and cannot install firmware-b43-installer. I'm currently getting the error Errors were encountered while processing: apport apport-gtk E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<coz_> ok screenlets is installed let me test
<MikeC> hrm....have a dir structure question if anyone can answer
<MikeC> (fedora user thinking of switching but mirrors programs/files locally so seeing what need to possibly do)
<coz_> who asked about screenlets?
<coz_> whomever,,,, screenlets installed and works
<coz_> UBT
<coz_> BUT
<arand> alket ^
<coz_> that darn white graph handle on the bottom right shows up,, I still dont know why that was not make transparent yetr
<coz_> alket,    screenlets work on natty / Unity .,yes
<coz_> I hate that darn grab handle
<arand> MikeC: Please do ask your question..
<alket> coz_, thank you very much
<coz_> alket,  no problem
<coz_> alket,  they dont look nice though
<NickUK`> I'm currently having an issue in Ubuntu 11.04 where I cannot get my wireless to work and cannot install firmware-b43-installer. I'm currently getting the error Errors were encountered while processing: apport apport-gtk E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<coz_> alket,  as I said  that "darn"  grab handle is visible apparenlty permanently
<alket> :S
<KM0201> NickUK`, there was a fix for that the other day, what is your bbroadcom device?
<alket> coz_, I never liked them. but I need it for weather since the gweather applet doesnt work anymore
<KM0201> NickUK`, but honestly, i thought the fix was released is your system up to date?
<NickUK`> I'm currently having an issue in Ubuntu 11.04 where I cannot get my wireless to work and cannot install firmware-b43-installer. I'm currently getting the error Errors were encountered while processing: apport apport-gtk E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<NickUK`> Woops
<coz_> alket,  try cairo dock's weather applet
<NickUK`> Sorry about that was in my copy and paste
<NickUK`> Didn't copy Terminal haha
<NickUK`> Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
<nvisioncg> has anyone seen issues with the chicony webcam lagging?   I know system76 uses their driver to make changes to get the webcam working on their Ultrathin Lemur (sager np3101).  Anybody have any idea?
<coz_> be right back logging out of natty
<NickUK`> Anyone have any ideas on the WiFi not working in 11.04 with the device Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN?
<KM0201> NickUK`, have you tried using the STA driver?
<NickUK`> STA Drivers?
<NickUK`> Just checking them out now.
<KM0201> NickUK`, system/admin/additional drivers, do you see the "STA" driver there?
<NickUK`> They're active KM0201
<NickUK`> 	Subsystem: AMBIT Microsystem Corp. Device [1468:0422]
<NickUK`> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19
<NickUK`> 	Memory at c3000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<NickUK`> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<NickUK`> I don't think that's right
<KM0201> NickUK`, well if STA is active... you don't need b43....
<NickUK`> But I can't see any Wirless
<NickUK`> wireless
<NickUK`> It isn't even showing in NM
<KM0201> NickUK`, are you connected via cable tot he internet?..
<NickUK`> At the moment yes
<KM0201> NickUK`, ok, are you on the live cd, or did you install?
<NickUK`> Upgrade from 10.04
<NickUK`> Infact
<KM0201> ok
<NickUK`> From 9.10 -> 10.04 -> 11.04
<KM0201> NickUK`, ... thats probably part of your issue, you skipped 10.10
<NickUK`> Ohh.. no
<NickUK`> Sorry
<NickUK`> I went from 9.10 -> 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04
<NickUK`> It was a hell of an upgrade.
<NickUK`> But I thought it was about time :P
<MikeC> if download the beta2 kunbunu iso I can do a live try out instead of installing correct?
<KM0201> NickUK`, go to synaptic, and make sure bcmwl-kernel-source is installed, fi its not, install it
<MikeC> kubuntu (- the N ) lol
<MikeC> holy crap lol
<NickUK`> No apport report written because the error message indicates it's a follow-up error from a previous failure.
<NickUK`>                             Errors were encountered while processing:
<NickUK`>  apport
<NickUK`>  apport-gtk
<NickUK`> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<KM0201> someone posted a fix for that the other day
<KM0201> bu ti thought the fix was already released
<KM0201> NickUK`, are you sure you're machine is up to date?... sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<NickUK`> Just doing update at moment
<NickUK`> A little slow as I'm downloading some Cisco stuff.
<NickUK`> Onto Upgrade at moment then I shall do the distro-upgrade
<KM0201> i think it was yofel who told us the fix.. if he's around, he might remember it.
<NickUK`> 20~ secs on the Upgrade
<NickUK`> Ayup it's just doing apport in this upgrade
<NickUK`> Watching for errors at moment.
<KM0201> ok
<NickUK`> Not the best thing I want to be doing at 1AM after 5 Days at a gaming event with not too much sleep.
<NickUK`> But has to be done :P
<KM0201> language packs are downloading.. you can tell the release is getting close.
<NickUK`> It's more interested in updating  Virtualbox than anything :D
<NickUK`> Not bothered about Virtualbox all it runs is an Windows XP for some programming stuff.
<NickUK`> I see what you mean I've just hit the Language Packs.
<NickUK`> Done
<NickUK`> Just going to give it a reboot and I shall be back on to tell you if it's fixed or not :P
 * MikeC thinks of better things to do at 1am...like sleep LOL
<NickUK`> Nope :(
<NickUK`> Still no wireless
<NickUK`> KM0201 - You still around?
<rexbron_> hi, would someone be able to help me with a dmraid question/problem?
<phibxr> !ask | rexbron_
<ubottu> rexbron_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rexbron_> fair enough
<rexbron_> dmraid sees but won't activate a raid0 fakeraid set. This is immediately post upgrade
<phibxr> rexbron_, never used raid-setups myself, sadly. for me, raids are something you participate in to bring bosses down, but hopefully someone who can help you is awake. :P
<rexbron_> phibxr: unfortunately I need the speed and i can't afford 2tb + of ssd ;)
<hypetech> Does gwibber in natty use SSL for the chat protocols?
<Bing0> Hi.  Will installing Gnome 3 be difficult on the released Natty?  Thanks.
<arand> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are _experimental_, _unstable_ and may break your system.
<arand> And that is likely how it will remain
<Bing0> ok thanks
<Bing0> I will give natty a chance, but if after two weeks i don't like it i gota make a decision..
<hypetech> Bing0: unity is essentially gnome3 from what I can tell anyway
<hypetech> Bing0: feature wise
<arand> I would disagree.
<Rods_Tiger> Since I upgraded to natty, minidlna has ceased to function correctly. I see the appropriate folders from my WDTV Live, as before, but it complains there's no media now. Nothing had changed in my minidlna setup, which worked before the natty upgrade.
<Bing0> hypetech, ya i wouldn't go that far. :)  at least from the videos ive seen of Gnome 3 on youtube
<KM0201> has anyone tried compiling the source code of the version of VLC that is in the repos?
<KM0201> nobody's tried that?
<IdleOne> nobody here who is answering has
<IdleOne> :)
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> what version of vlc, is in maverick?
<IdleOne> !info vlc maverick
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-1ubuntu1.5 (maverick), package size 2001 kB, installed size 4512 kB
<KM0201> 1.1.4.... that gives me somewhere to start
<fang0654> Is Xinerama broken in 11.04?
<KM0201> whats the command to extract a tar.bz2 ?..
<KM0201> nevermin,d got it.
<fang0654> KM0201: tar jxfv
<rww> tar xf file.tar.bz2 will do it too
<rww> yay autodetection
<fang0654> rww: huh, never knew that
<KM0201> when you run checkinstall, where does the .deb get stored so you can save it?
<trism> KM0201: 1.1.9 built fine here
<KM0201> trism, but is it locking up on you?
<KM0201> vlc locking up has been a big complaint
<trism> KM0201: haven't tried it yet, still in make install, the one in the repos hasn't locked up on me though
<KM0201> trism, really?
<KM0201> been lots of complaints about it here in the channel
<KM0201> it was locking up my whole PC, requiring a hard reset
<KM0201> so i'm compiling an older version.
<KM0201> running 0 effects, for what its worth
<trism> KM0201: odd, I've been using it daily here without issues
<KM0201> trism, wish i could say the same..
<KM0201> finally, VLC crashed and didn't crash my entire system..lol
<KM0201> at least now i know how to rep;ort it.
<itaylor57> KM0201: already upgraded?
<KM0201> itaylor57, upgraded?... VLC?.. no, not yet.
<KM0201> i guess i should try that irst, huh?
<itaylor57> KM0201: no ubuntu
<KM0201> itaylor57, oh, yeah, i'm on 11.04
<itaylor57> KM0201: i have been thinking about it
<KM0201> itaylor57, usually i have no problems, but this VLC thing is frustrating me (of course now its playing perfectly...lol)
<itaylor57> KM0201: well going to upgrade later
<luckysmack> is it actually possible to set it up so when i plug in my headphones my speakers are muted? so i only get sound from the headphones. every time i try to change a setting so only headphones work it kills all my sound and i have to restart
<KM0201> well crap, it just crashed again
<luckysmack> heres my soundcard info: http://pastie.org/1833597
<Sylphid> hey all, having a sound issue i'm hoping to solve. I have front panel audio jacks that I would like to be able to toggle as the default audio out, what seems to be happening is the 1st audio out app is directed to the  rear audio device and secondary apps are directed to the front audio
<rexbron> hey everyone, reboot and shutdown are just taking me to gdm instead of actually doing something (and the reboot options there do the same), suggestions?
<ecinxi> i've accidently bricked my system. I hit alt f2 update-manager -d. when it was installing it said 12 minutes remaining for various hours
<ecinxi> I reseted the system because it was being unresponsive and I can no longer boot to windows, nor prior versions of linux
<ImperialXT> hey I'm trying to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 using update-manager -d
<ImperialXT> and it's giving me a bunch of errors like this: W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<ImperialXT> should I just remove all my ppa's
<ImperialXT> and try again
<ImperialXT> or something?
<hanasaki> will 11.04 in a few days have the gnome or that new unity?
<hanasaki> which version of gnome? which version in kde?
<hanasaki> why is openoffice draw and math no longer supported in 11.04?
<freaky[t]> is there any program with which i can read ext4 (ubuntu+1) partitions from within win7?
<hanasaki> freaky[t]:  there was a ext2? 3? driver I once saw .. for NT
<lugkhast> hanasaki: Natty has LibreOffice
<hanasaki> lugkhast:  what's that?
<hanasaki> lugkhast:  so open office is dead to ubuntu?
<lugkhast> hanasaki: It's the community fork of OpenOffice after the Oracle thing
<bjsnider> openoffice is dead period
<hanasaki> bjsnider:  elaborate?
<hanasaki> lugkhast:  bjsnider is there a java fork too ? grin
<bjsnider> hanasaki, read the news about how oracle has abandoned it
<hanasaki> and virtualbox
<bjsnider> they haven't abandoned java
<freaky[t]> hanasaki i need ext4 for win7 ...
<hanasaki> I wonder about the liscneing thou...
<hanasaki> freaky[t]:  sorry.. no idea
<hanasaki> freaky[t]:  explain the specifics
<freaky[t]> i allready did i need a possibility to read my ubuntu partition (ext4) from within win7
<freaky[t]> can anyone suggest any program which actually works? :)
<freaky[t]> i need a software from which i can mount the drive
<freaky[t]> like with a new drive letter
<hanasaki> freaky[t]:  use a fat32 partition instead :)
<hanasaki> usable by both win and lin
<freaky[t]> no
<freaky[t]> i have allready installed linux
<freaky[t]> and i want ext4
<hanasaki> so there is no openoffice installable for 11.04?
<luckysmack> is it actually possible to set it up so when i plug in my headphones my speakers are muted? so i only get sound from the headphones. every time i try to change a setting so only headphones work it kills all my sound and i have to restart. http://pastie.org/1833597
<lugkhast> hanasaki: LibreOffice is pretty much the same as OpenOffice in terms of looks/usage
<hanasaki> lugkhast:  yes.. I am reading ... so ubuntu pulled out openoffice even as an option?
<fa21> its the same tem that develope libre and oo, and libre is actually better and more stable and use less of resources
<traskers> After a fresh install off 11.04, I'm missing my Dash launcher icon in the top-left (the Ubuntu icon directly above the Unity launcher), can anyone tell me how to get that icon there?
<hanasaki> fa21:  nice sales line :)   the format is the same though .. file format
<lugkhast> hanasaki: I've just googled, that looks like the situation
<luckysmack> from what i understood, they pulled libre out of the cd install disc because of physical disc space restraints. it gets larger on every release. if you get the dvd version its on there
<ecinxi> i've accidently bricked my system. I hit alt f2 update-manager -d. when it was installing it said 12 minutes remaining for various hours
<ecinxi> I reseted the system because it was being unresponsive and I can no longer boot to windows, nor prior versions of linux
<fa21> hanasaki, actually I dont use any office softwares. putty is my way
<hanasaki> so is gnome gone from 11.04 and now its unity?
<rww> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<hanasaki> fa21:  I have folks that send me ms-o docs :|
<ImperialXT> hanasaki:  yes essentially
<hanasaki> thanks rww
<lugkhast> hanasaki: Unity still feels very GNOME-ish
<traskers> hanasaki, Unity is the default, but the classic Gnome interface is still available.
<lugkhast> (to me at least)
<rww> no, not essentially. The underlying system and applications are GNOME, just the panels got replaced with Unity
<rww> just like we've been replacing Epiphany with Firefox for forever ;P
<fa21> hanasaki, its the same team, oracle will probably drop the development and the programmers made the 'fork' libre is oo
<hanasaki> traskers:  so will an upgrade still be classic? or will it switch to the default unity?
<hanasaki> fa21:  hmmm mysql forked too?
<fa21> mariadb
<rww> Ubuntu was already using the patches that became LibreOffice anyway, so it made a lot of sense for us to switch to it ;P
<traskers> hanasaki, it has both installed, but by default it will log you into the Unity (called "Ubuntu" at the login screen) by default, but you can switch that at any time by choosing "Classic" from the login screen (I believe it's called Classic..)
<hanasaki> nice! w/o a logout/login?
<hanasaki> how do unity / classic and kde compare for speed and ram usage?
<traskers> hanasaki, technically, I think you could, but it's much easier to logout/login under the other environment :P
<hanasaki> still uses gdm?
<traskers> Yuss.
<lugkhast> yup
<hanasaki> ug.. can you theme it?  all that died a few versions ago...
<lugkhast> yup
<hanasaki> xmdp work again?
<Sylphid> ecinxi: im assuming your running from a live cd, if so try a grub reinstall  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<hanasaki> is there an easy way to bring up a login window for 11.04?  like vnc but to login / not to connect to an existing login
<Sylphid> hanasaki: XDMCP
<hanasaki> Sylphid:  yes.  that ;)
<ecinxi> Sylphid, I don't think it's a live cd. I think i installed originally from a USB stick but that was moths ago and I don't remember.
<ejv> does that power regression article on phoronix have any accuracy? if so, anyone know if it's being worked on for the upcoming release? :)
<Auzy> g'day.. Just wondering how stable unity is currently?
<hanasaki> Sylphid:  it hasn't worked in gdm for at least 2 versions... and I need it encrypted
<hanasaki> like rdp
<Sylphid> X11 forwarding
<ecinxi> Sylphid, I probably don't know the exact definition of live cd anyways, so maybe it is. and I think grub is broken since i can't boot in windows either
<Sylphid> ecinxi: if your not booting from the hard drive then any live linux image should be sufficient
<hanasaki> Sylphid:  yes.. however that works with an existing session.. and my folks don't do comand lines lol :(
<Sylphid> xming
<hanasaki> hmm yes.. but xming does not do the ssh port forwarding .. does it?
<hanasaki> does unity 3D compiz run ok over vnc?
<Sylphid> hmmm..... not sure
<hanasaki> been lots of issues posted on the current gnome about that
<hanasaki> so is unity a ubuntu only thing?
<hanasaki> is there a good comparison between gnome,unity,kde?
<ecinxi> Sylphid, I'm probably not understanding. I do boot from my hard drive, but it broke last week when i try to update. So what i need to do is download a linux ISO put it on a USB and boot from that and click install grub?
<trism> hanasaki: it runs alright with x11vnc and -noxdamage but sometimes the windows don't appear until you click them
<hanasaki> ah
<hanasaki> and unity is lgpl?
<hanasaki> just thinking about not getting ubuntu lockin with unity... is that the case?
<rww> hanasaki: Unity is dual-licensed under GPL3 and LGPL3, I believe
<ecinxi> hanasaki,  I may be wrong but unity ma have been developed by canonical, same company that made ubuntu
<rww> Unity is owned by Canonical, yes.
<Sylphid> ecinxi: are talking from the broken computer? If so what did you boot from?
<ecinxi> no, I'm on a different laptop, Sylphid
<hanasaki> ecinxi:  yes... thus I want to be sure I can use it ok in debian or fedora or mint
<rww> You can, if they package it. I don't know if they plan to.
<ecinxi> i doubt it too
<Sylphid> ecinxi: ok so the usb drive you have does not currently have a live image on it correct?
<ecinxi> no, maybe
<ecinxi> Let me look for a USB stick
<itaylor57> upgraded in about an hour, not too bad
<ecinxi> Sylphid, I found a USB stick with some version of ubuntu in it
<ecinxi> it says on the readme natty narwhal, so it's not theversion I originally installed on that computer, since I think the OS was kubuntu 1.10
<ecinxi> 10.10*
<Sylphid> ecinxi: that should work, pop it in and boot from it then do the grub reinstall
<hanasaki> don't see it... is gnome3 in 11.04 or not
<genii-around> Not
<rww> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are _experimental_, _unstable_ and may break your system.
<hanasaki> thought ubuntu released with the most current gnome like 1 month after....
<rww> not in this case. too many chances to test in so short a time
<rww> !gnome3 =~ s/PPA/PPA for natty/
<ubottu> I know nothing about gnome3 yet, rww
<hanasaki> so we wait till oct 2011 or it will come out in a few months
<rww> ubottu: what.
<rww> oh.
<rww> !gnome3-#ubuntu+1 =~ s/PPA/PPA for natty/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<hanasaki> wondering.. I may give kde a try...
<hanasaki> kde 4.6 in ubuntu?
<rww> hanasaki: yes
<hanasaki> choices are nice
<rexbron> I'm having an issue with pulseaudio, none of my hardware devices show up and I have no sound after the upgrade. If I start the pulse server in a root terminal, my hardware gets detected. If I run as a regular user, I get pa_pid_file_create() failed
<rexbron> has anyone else seen or been able to fix this?
<ecinxi> Sylphid, When i boot up to the usb i get a menu 'UNetbootin'  options a) Default b) help c) try ubuntu with out installing d) Install Ubuntu e) check disc for defects f) test memory g) bootk from first hard disk
<tsm_ice9> hello, anyone have any luck  with libmotif3 in natty by chance?
<ecinxi> hanasaki you can go with kubuntu
<ecinxi> so you wont have to install kubuntu-desktop, which gives you kde
<Sylphid> ecinxi: use the try
<xTheGoat121x> If we are currently using a beta of Natty, come release day, we'll be able to just do a straight upgrade, correct? Or is it better to do a complete reinstall?
<trism> xTheGoat121x: yes just normal updates will get you there
<xTheGoat121x> Thank you!
<ecinxi> sylphid im booted up but I don't know where grub is
<Auzy> xTheGoat121x: But its recommended to use the stable version, if you need stability
<xTheGoat121x> Auzy, I upgraded to the beta for testing, I just was wondering if I'd have to reinstall come release time.
<Auzy> ok.. i am installing stable now actually.. Just some people are installing the beta now, and don't realise they might suffer in the process
<hanasaki> does empathy yet work over http proxies?
<Sylphid> ecinxi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<ecinxi> thanks
<bitplane> just updated today... got some things to report but don't know if they've already been raised, so I'll just dump them here for now:
<bitplane> 1) ATI driver issues appear to be resolved, I can use Unity now :) .... I have 3 monitors, the sidebar is on my rightmost monitor. I'm guessing that's not intended.
<bitplane> pressing printscreen doesn't give me any option to save a screenshot of this
<bitplane> right clicking on this bar thing doesn't do anything, which sucks. I was expecting something to pop up and at least tell me what it's called
<bitplane> 2) changing settings in ccsm scrambles the render target for the entire menu bar until I log in again
<bitplane> 3) another compiz issue: when I enable desktop cube CSSM complains that unity plugin requires large desktop, but cube also provides this
<bitplane> so it asks me to disable it, which is unnecessary
<bitplane> cube deformation appears to be missing all of its settings, and there are compiz/fusion textures on the top and bottom of my desktop cube, pretty sure I disabled those but can't find a place to disable them again
<bitplane> problem could be between keyboard and chair
<bitplane> workspace switcher taskbar thing doesn't have any way to change the number of workspaces, which sucks
<bitplane> when clicking the drop down top menu thing my volume buttons don't work
<bitplane> pretty sure in Gnome it used to show me some current volume overlay when I changed the volume on the keyboard
<ecinxi> Sylphid, I don't know what I did wrong.
<ecinxi> I did sudo fdisk -l , sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt,  sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<ecinxi> 1 sec, i skipped a step sudo update-grub
<bitplane> finally, when I maximize a window on the monitor with the sidebarthing, it dodges out of the way when I try to access it, I have to restore the window to be able to touch it
<hanasaki> how do you get the appearance / effects back in gnome classic for 11.04?
<bitplane> you mean compiz things?
<hanasaki> ya
<bitplane> ccsm
<hanasaki> ccsm?
<rww> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<bitplane> type ccsm in a terminal
<bitplane> or it's in the ... erm ... menu that I can't see because I'm in Unity and my menu bar is all scrambled
<ecinxi> is unity the best for a touch screen tablet?
<bitplane> like someone dropped the texture and is now rendering random memory areas to the screen
<ecinxi> windows 7, kde, gnome?
<hanasaki> compizconfig-settings-manager    what gnome menu item does this make where
<bitplane> hanasaki, compiz settings or something in the rightmost menu under preferences
<hanasaki> thanks
<bitplane> ecinixi: I dunno, I'm on a desktop. haven't used a touchscreen device. I would guess a windowing system made for touch devices like Android would be best
<ecinxi> that makes sense
<hanasaki> hmm wobbly windows are better before 11.04
<bitplane> yeah the framerate seems bad
<ecinxi> but I have not an ipad clone but an i7 with 8mb of RAM
<bitplane> wow i7 with 8gb of ram and no keyboard?!
<ecinxi> and there are things that I like to do that i can't with android because lake of software like latex and programming
<ecinxi> I have a keyboard, although there are i7 w/ 8gb and no keyboard
<ecinxi> i think by motion computing
<hanasaki> hmmm login screen settings .. unlock does nothing....
<ecinxi> my windows 7 killer app is microsoft oneNote. otherwise i'd probably use linux exclusively
<bitplane> oneNote? I never really got into that, but a few people use it in work (contracting for microsoft atm)
<ecinxi> microsoft has great software
<ecinxi> all the office apps
<hanasaki> are both : dhcp3-client  AND isc-dhcp-client needed?
<bitplane> yeah they make some okay stuff I guess
<ecinxi> but thank libreoffice for great competition
<bitplane> I don't like this new ribbon thing they've made in the latest office
<ecinxi> i use libre, withthe exception of onenote
<bitplane> I used to be able to use MS Office, now it seems all the options I need are hidden so deep in the ribbon that it would be quicker to use libre office
<ecinxi> bitplane, it only works if you use word, excel or w/e day in and day out
<ecinxi> and it's better than the old menus
<bitplane> how?
<jbicha> hanasaki: no, isc-dhcp-client replaces dhcp3-client
<hanasaki> hm the upgrade did not get rid of dhcp3-client
<ecinxi> only if you use it day in and day out. like in one note i can get what i need quick because the pictures. in the ribbon. but when you use word or what not casually it doesn't work
<bitplane> the idea of a menu system is to have all your options somewhere you can find them. changing where they are like that kills productivity
<ecinxi> they need to keep both systems and have the user choose
<ecinxi> are you a vim user?
<bitplane> no, I used to use vi though many years ago
<ecinxi> think of the ribbon system as VIm. improves productivity when you are used to it
<ecinxi> for the mass it doesnt work
<ecinxi> for secretaries with proper training it works.
<bitplane> seems to me like they've throwing away their main advantage, that people know how to use their software because they have used it for years
<ecinxi> also for apps like vizio when you are dealing with pictures a lot
<ecinxi> bitplane,  i agree
<bitplane> secretaries with proper training can use an Amstrad WPC-90 with green screen and write letters efficiently
<ecinxi> but it's not like before either.. where office was $300 plus dollars
<ecinxi> students can get it from $15 -50 bucks
<ecinxi> and anyone else for $99
<ecinxi> << didn't pay $15 because I use free office
<bitplane> I use Google Docs for all my personal stuff and prefer to use web apps in work where possible
<ecinxi> i like latex
<bitplane> shame that there's no good open source alternative to google docs, not that I'm aware of anyway
<ecinxi> and google docs doesnt supprot it :(
<bitplane> would be a pretty big challenge supporting latex wouldn't it?
<ecinxi> nope
<bitplane> isn't there all kinds of markup for mathematical notation etc?
<ecinxi> yeah
<ecinxi> google docs actually has support for that
<ecinxi> but not for general latex
<ecinxi> latex aleviates fustrations i had with word/ and libre
<ecinxi> like putting text to the right of  apicture
<ecinxi> formatting stuff
<bitplane> hehe I don't do much formatting :D
<ecinxi> I know
<ecinxi> a) you use google docs b) hate MS ribbon
<ecinxi> change b)  to still can't find what your looking for in the ribbon
<bitplane> change b to "press alt+i, t" doesn't insert a table
<ecinxi> lol
<ecinxi> i think u can change the shortcuts
<ecinxi> not sure
<ecinxi> I'm not a fan of memorization
<izinucs> yet you use latex.. lots of memorization there...
<ecinxi> and with a decent touch system short cuts would be a thing of the past
<bitplane> yikes... it's 6am, if I don't get in bed before she gets up I'm in trouble
<bitplane> night!
<ecinxi> izinucs, not much, but i use it for everything. class notes, psuedo code, programming (for print)
<ecinxi> bitplane, peace..
<jo-erlend> is it possible to remove the installable applications part of the dash? I think it's utterly useless.
<sveinse> What are the differences between unity and classic? The obvious dash and the unity launcher. The fullscreen/global menus are another. Other?
<Saamm> help cannot update via terminal synaptic and software center...getting error ---> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages
<freaky[t]> hi all, i got a question. I did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and now the boot splash and grub background is blue and it says booting kubuntu but i want it back to ubuntu how do i do that?
<jamil_1> Hello, I am having trouble with mouse. Mouse doesn't perform the context action specific to application. For example in nautilus dragging mouse moves the entire windows rather than selecting items
<Jordan_U> jamil_1: Is your alt key broken? (That's what should happen if alt is being held down).
<perscitus> Ubuntu 11.04 just more buggy in the last couple days
<jamil_1> yeah with alt it seems to work
<Jordan_U> jamil_1: What do you mean by that exactly?
<jamil_1> with alt context menu, and in-application buttons etc start to work normally
<Jordan_U> jamil_1: With alt held down?
<jamil_1> yes
<jamil_1> srry I didnt explain well
<Jordan_U> That's odd. And it stops working when you stop holding alt?
<jamil_1> yp
<jamil_1> Jordan_U: earlier on this forum I was suggested to tweak settings in compiz
<jamil_1> Jordan_U: but there are too many options.
<Jordan_U> There should be no possible compiz setting that would have this effect.
<jamil_1> Jordan_U: also playing with few options resulted in crashing of unity itself
<Jordan_U> That seems to be unfortunately common :(
<perscitus> both gnome3 and unity both lack some serious customization
<sveinse> Why should I use unity? (over classic)?
<sveinse> OK, you've got dash
<jamil_1> actually this is a good question....
<sveinse> I'm back at classic because workspace navigation is just too cumbersome with unity
<sveinse> When you have 8 workspaces like I do with a handful of apps in each, the launcher becomes _very_ cluttered
<kyubutsu> and thus, you've answered your own question
<kyubutsu> i like unity
<perscitus> sveinse, Cuz classic is gone in 11.10
<sveinse> but my question where what other features does unity have except dash and the launcher (and the global menu thing)?
<perscitus> nothing
<kyubutsu> why does it matter, you just stated you do not like unity..
<sveinse> I welcome unity. But it's not quite what I need in respect of workflow
<sveinse> In fact I assume that the workspace switching will be fixed by 11.10 because all other heavy workspace users can't cope with the way it is implemented today
<sveinse> Even Mark Shuttleworth stated that the launcher should not display all open apps from all workspaces, yet it does
<sveinse> So: unity, yes please, but I'll come back when it has matured a bit
 * Jordan_U always uses alt+tab
<topyli> who cares what mark has written in his blog at some time? he can change his mind. the technical board can disagree with him. things may not work out the way he'd like to
<Spaz_Dynamic> oh man, can't wait for natty to come out. I have a computer waiting for it. it's all partitioned and ready to go....
<rach0> is there any way to make emerald decorators work in natty? and will emerald be supported at all in 11.04?
<sveinse> topyli: Do you say that it is intended to show all open apps from all workspaces on the launcher? seriously? If that is the case, then it proves my point that ubuntu is moving away from the concepts of workspaces...
<topyli> sveinse: no idea whether it's intended or an accident. the old window list applet shows windows from the current workspace by default, with all workspaces as an option (which i used)
<topyli> so yes, it would be a change in defaults
<sveinse> we'll see eventually
<topyli> as for moving away from workspaces, i'm all for it :)
<topyli> (as a default anyway. EVERY newbie i have introduced to ubuntu has been utterly confused about them)
<kyubutsu> it is safe to say casual home users dont actually have need of multiple desktops
<Spaz_Dynamic> when I found ubuntu (from windows, and mac years before that) and discovered the workspaces, I was amazed and fell in love with them very quickly
<topyli> well me too, and i quickly even implemented them on windows when i was still occasionally using it
<sveinse> I could not disagree more. Workspaces is what separates win from linux. When I am at my most active I use 8 workspaces with like 5-10 apps per workspace, so I _need_ it.
<topyli> haven't used them in years now though
<Spaz_Dynamic> windows can have workspaces?
<topyli> sure, there are little freeware utilities to do it
<Spaz_Dynamic> oh, that way
<topyli> virtuawin for example, which is free software to boot :)
<sveinse> I think I've seen a workspace-ish hack somewhere for win, but I've never used it
<Spaz_Dynamic> I like being able to do things natively, not with random programs
<Spaz_Dynamic> though there are some utilities on windows that I love that are from odd ends of the interwebz
<Feldegast> Spaz_Dynamic there is a powertoy to do it iirc
<kyubutsu> am fine with only 2 workspaces yet unity gives me 4.  the horror
<Spaz_Dynamic> haha, you can change it
<kyubutsu> but hey, unlike alot of folk out there, i adapt to the system. if i found natty/unity difficult to work with, i be using something else...
<Spaz_Dynamic> yea. I have a question. does gnome get fixed in natty? It had several miscellaneous graphical errors for me
<Spaz_Dynamic> and they weren't always there either
<Spaz_Dynamic> one boot they would be, one they wouldn't,
<Feldegast> how do i make keyboard selections persistant across reboots? having to fix my keyboard each time is getting old quickly
<Spaz_Dynamic> such as a white block next to the show desktop button
<Spaz_Dynamic> or the icons in the top right pannel getting all kinds of quirky
<Spaz_Dynamic> actually, it's approaching 4 am
<Spaz_Dynamic> i'm going to go xD
<kyubutsu> you should run a comparison between 7.10 and 11.04..
<kyubutsu> well.. effects work fine on the open source ati driver.. but not so with 3d rendering
<kyubutsu> [i used secondlife to test]
<kyubutsu> kind of expected that anyway..
 * kyubutsu installs fglrx
<kyubutsu> however, in my testing i have found fglrx to be less elegant about system effects than open source driver
<kyubutsu> small price to pay for a bit of gaming
<kyubutsu> lulz
 * kyubutsu reboots
<nikolai_> hey all ~ loving 11.04 - one thing though: upgraded my netbook from 10.10 UNR to 11.04 > everything works fine but i have no shadow on unity panel (installed ccsm and made sure png is enabled) Any other ideas?
<zniavre_> you should replace the panel-shadow.png by blank png in usr/share/unity/3
<zniavre_> ooops forget it wrong answer
<nikolai_> :P
<zniavre_> but you can check if this file is there ...
<nikolai_> on it
<nikolai_> the folder is there
<nikolai_> what' the specific png?
<nikolai_> panel-shadow.png?
<nikolai_> it's there
<zniavre_> so i do not know
<zniavre_> it should be used
<nikolai_> yeah
<nikolai_> thanks anyhow
<zniavre_> try to change your background
<zniavre_> by lighter one
<zniavre_> maybe yours is darker than shadow
<nikolai_> i thought maybe that was it too
<nikolai_> using a bright one right now
<zniavre_> :o(
<nikolai_> http://i.imgur.com/l8Eoa.png
 * zniavre_ is crying when he sees some un tiy desktop 
<zniavre_> unity*
<nikolai_> not a fan? :P
<zniavre_> no at all my hardware can't run unity correctly
<nikolai_> ah
<nikolai_> not even 2d?
<zniavre_> qt vs gtk im a bit agoinst the mix
<nikolai_> i was using 2d in 10.10 because it was sluggish on my intel gma
<nikolai_> but its snappy this time about
<zniavre_> and unity-2d is not the "experience mark's told us in his blog
<nikolai_> i see
<zniavre_> i am in unconfortable situation unity can't run but compiz -in classic session can
<zniavre_> and funny thing unity run fine in vbox even in full screen in my unsuported hardware
<zniavre_> :o)
<nikolai_> weird
<zniavre_> is nt it ?
<nikolai_> battery life is much better
<nikolai_> getting better time than i was in windows
<nikolai_> i wonder what else i could try
<nikolai_> other than a clean install
<nikolai_> i guess i could just make the menu more transparent
<nikolai_> odd
<nikolai_> just disabled png
<nikolai_> and now i see the shadow
<nikolai_> but unity isnt painting correctly
<nikolai_> gonna go experiment, thanks for the help -- i'll be back
<tsm_ice9> log out, change session to ubuntu classic... problem solved :D
<nikolai_> well that was fast
<nikolai_> i fixed it
<nikolai_> :D
<tsm_ice9> by going back to regular gnome? 'cause that's what I did out of the box :p
<nikolai_> disabling png logging out enabling png logging out
<nikolai_> seemed to do the trick
<AlanBell> hi all
<nikolai_> hello
<AlanBell> any reports of bootloader failing to install from yesterdays daily iso?
<jatt> can unity be removed and replaced by the old classic gnome interface?
<tsm_ice9> jatt, yes
<tsm_ice9> at the login screen, at the bottom there's an option called "session"
<nikolai_> if you're on 11.04 you can just select the classic profile
<tsm_ice9> change the session to ubuntu_classic
<jatt> ok, but can be unity completely removed or does it has a reverse dependency with ubuntu-desktop and will it remove a lot of additional stuff with it
<tsm_ice9> I dunno if there's much reason to remove it anyway
<zniavre_> cause if we can't use it it's a pain to get in in gdm list
<jatt> so you cannot remove it
<jatt> I am planning to use the old gnome interface exclusively
<tsm_ice9> it's not that bad, you can switch to it once and it will be the default option every time you log in after that
<nikolai_> you can try
<nikolai_> but i would back up
<nikolai_> well
<nikolai_> it's not even that dangerous
<nikolai_> you can just reinstall unity
<nikolai_> might as well give it a shot
<tsm_ice9> the hard disk space you get back is probably negligible, I would just leave it *shrug
<nikolai_> is there still a way to show all applications in Nautilus?
<jatt> I have unity on another laptop it is too slow that's why I want the old interface in this one
<alvin> Is there a known workaround for bug 760632? My memory lapses several times a day, and I keep crashing my system by accident.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 760632 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Resizing Konsole crashes the whole system" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760632
<zniavre_> jatt,  im using gnome-core , after unity cannot run into myhardware i unistlled it (it only delete xchat-indicator dep of libunity4)
<zniavre_> uninstalled *
<jatt> zniavre_: great thanks I will try it out
<Adys> alvin: tried disabling compositing?
<Adys> it's a long shot
<Adys> huh look at that. it does lock up the system.
<nikolai_> i am quite satisfied with the performance gains over 10.10 on my netbook
<nikolai_> not only do i get better battery life than windows i get much better performance and choice :)
<nikolai_> windows starter edition doesnt let you change the wallpape :(
<tsm_ice9> that's kind of sad
<nikolai_> http://k.min.us/iliPza.png
<nikolai_> spiffy
<nikolai_> :D
<Ian_Corne> 2 days..
<Ian_Corne> rly nikolai_ ?
<Ian_Corne> about the wallpaper
<nikolai_> hm ?
<Ian_Corne> that's just sad..
<nikolai_> o_O
<nikolai_> not sure i follow
<tsm_ice9> you can also only run a certain number of programs at a time or something right?
<Ian_Corne> it's ok nikolai_
<nikolai_> oh windows
<nikolai_> right
<nikolai_> yeah
<nikolai_> starter edition is what they put on netbooks now to reduce cost
<nikolai_> and you can't change the wallpaper
<nikolai_> can run as many apps as you want though
<nikolai_> wonder if they really hoodwink people into upgrading so they can change the wallpaper..
<Ian_Corne> :D
<Ian_Corne> maybe some poor grandmother or something :p
<alvin> Adys: It's funny to see people quit on IRC when they want to try it out :-)
<Adys> alvin: :P
<Adys> alvin: it didnt lock up though, just crashed gdm for me
<alvin> Adys: Oh, you're running konsole with gdm? Not Kubuntu?
<Adys> running gdm because kdm is broken with autologin
<Adys> and apparently nobody cares enough to backport the patches for it..
<alvin> Oh, ok. I run kdm because gdm is broken with XDMCP.
<Adys> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/553567
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 553567 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "transition from plymouth to kdm not smooth" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Adys> i *really* want to get kdm back but meh.
<alvin> Oh, a plymouth one. Doesn't surprise me.
<Ja23> Hello! I just installed Natty, but I'm not seeing the unity desktop, and when I log out the "Desktop Edition" is not an option
<gordonjcp> Ja23: lucky you
<tsm_ice9> haha
<zniavre> :o)
<Ja23> Ja23: but I was excited to have unity!
<Ja23> gordonjcp: I was excited to have unity!
<gordonjcp> Ja23: give it a couple of minutes, the feeling will soon pass
<zniavre> Ja23,  wich gpu do you hav ?
<tsm_ice9> I was rather disappointed when I put the live USB in and found that Unity was the default :p
<KM0201> tsm_ice9, i kinda liked unity, it dogged down my old laptop pretty bad.
<lcb> Ja23, check if you need -> System | Administration | Additional Drivers
<tsm_ice9> I was a little annoyed at it, couldn't find the system administration stuff right away, and I had to dig around to find the shortcuts I wanted
<tsm_ice9> and it doesn't seem to have a way to show multiple minimized windows of the same program?
<Ian_Corne> wtb descent touchpad support for my laptop  :(
 * KM0201 hates touchpads
<Ian_Corne> I loved my asus eee one
<Ian_Corne> but with this one I can't even turn of touch to click
<Ja23> lcb, zniavre: I have a Radeon HD 5600 and have installed ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver
<Ja23> This driver is activated and currently in use
<Ja23> =)
<lcb> Ja23, so logout and login again on Ubuntu (not Classic), if you didn't do it yet.
<Ja23> yeah, I restarted
<Ja23> but I'll try again just incase
<Ja23> Hello
<Ja23> I'm back
<Ja23> nothing changed
<nikolai_> tsm_ice9, it does if you hold click the icon with compiz
<nikolai_> on
<nikolai_> but yeah
<nikolai_> the menu is a mess
<nikolai_> i want my application list back in nautlius
<nikolai_> and system options
<vega> sigh, just upgraded to natty and x doesn't start
<vega> says nvidia driver is missing, which it is not
<Ja23> restarted, still no unity
<Ja23> hmm
<szonek> hi
<szonek> i have a problem with compiz probably
<szonek> after upgrade to natty
<szonek> it stopped working
<szonek> when i try to log in to unity
<szonek> it doesn't display any windows
<szonek> or panels
<thanassssss> hello
<szonek> they are 'there' - when i click where gnome panel should be it opens menu for example (i can tell because HDD led is blinking and i can log out because i remember where it is in menu)
<szonek> but they aren't displayed at all
<szonek> only cursor and wallpaper
<thanassssss> can i ask something?
<szonek> you just did ;)
<thanassssss> ;)
<szonek> OpenGL renderer string: Quadro FX 350M/PCI/SSE2
<szonek> OpenGL version string:  2.1.2 NVIDIA 270.41.06
<thanassssss> i lost my data when i do new install of 11.04 ubuntu i had a partiont /home in btrfs and i do new install with the same user nameup to the old. i didnt format the partion just put the same name. how can i recover my lost data?
<thanassssss> plz i have something very important
<thanassssss> no ansewr
<alvin> btrfs is still experimental. Sorry, not using it.
<thanassssss> i lost everything?
<szonek> thanassssss: what's your concern exactly? why would you think you've lost your data?
<thanassssss> i put the same username
<thanassssss> and use the some partition for /home
<Squall5668> weren't udf problems fixxed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udisks/+bug/635499 cause im having them again :\
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 635499 in Baltix "Ignore broken directory permissions on UDF media" [Undecided,New]
<szonek> thanassssss: afaik it would overwrite only default system files, your custom data should stay intact
<thanassssss> and i have no files then
<szonek> you chose existing brtf partition as your /home partition?
<thanassssss> yes
<thanassssss> and same username
<szonek> and there was already /home/username folder
<thanassssss> yes
<szonek> thanassssss: are you sure it didn't destroy and create new partition?
<thanassssss>  "/home/thanas
<arand_> thanassssss: Did you choose "format as btrfs" in the installer?
<thanassssss> no format
<szonek> thanassssss: because afaik it shouldn't overwrite/delete anything except system files
<thanassssss>   i didnt format
<arand_> Right, hmm, when you look ad the output of "mount" and "sudo fdisk -l" Is the old btrfs-/home mounted there?
<thanassssss> what can i do?
<arand_> pastebin the output of "mount and "sudo fdisk -l"
<thanassssss> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/599226/
<thanassssss> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/599227/
<thanassssss> its sda3
<arand_> thanassssss: Hmm it seems to have created a subvolume, do you know if you had a subvolume before?
<thanassssss> no
<arand_> thanassssss: Try doing this "sudo mount /dev/sda3 -o defaults,subvolid=0 /mnt"
<thanassssss> yes
<arand_> thanassssss: When you look in /mnt, do you see only @home ?
<thanassssss> is there
<thanassssss> all my files
<thanassssss> yes
<thanassssss> look
<voidr> hi, how do I switch the window buttons to the right side in natty?
<thanassssss> in /mnt there is @home and thanas
<thanassssss> why
<thanassssss> my disk it was full but no files
<arand_> thanassssss: Right, so what happened is: The installer created a subvolume by the name of @home and is mounting that instead of the top-level of the btrfs, where you previously had your files
<thanassssss> can i change?
<thanassssss> and can i return to ext4?
<arand_> thanassssss: I think the easier way to get your old home back is to do "sudo mv /mnt/@home /mnt/@home-new-backup" and then "sudo btrfs snapshot /mnt /mnt/@home"
<arand_> thanassssss: I guess you could create a new partition and transfer the files..
<arand_> thanassssss: Sorry that should be "sudo btrfs subvolume snapshot /mnt /mnt/@home"
<thanassssss> sorry i cant understand
<thanassssss> sudo btrfs subvolume snapshot /mnt /mnt/@home whats this
<thanassssss> ?
<thanassssss> to return to ext4?
<arand_> thanassssss: No, those two commands will make it so that it mounts your old /home
<arand_> thanassssss: I persume you did not do a btrfs-conversion from ext4, and have the /home still left?
<arand_> *old /home snapshot
<arand_> thanassssss: I think the easier way to get your old home back is to do "sudo mv /mnt/@home /mnt/@home-new-backup" and then "sudo btrfs subvolume snapshot /mnt /mnt/@home"
<thanassssss> no i had btrfs from 10.10 install
<KevinNorfolk> hi ev1
<KevinNorfolk> I have a small problem with getting compiz to stay as default... I can't remember what happened to break it, but is this a known issue?
<thanassssss> my old home is /mnt/thanas
<Ian_Corne> Just bought my first cd via ubuntu one music store :)
<Ian_Corne> It does need a larger collection tho..
<KevinNorfolk> if I run compiz --replace it works correctly, but then when I log out/in it goes back to compiz not being used :-/
<vivid> KevinNorfolk, add 'compiz --replace' to System->Preferences->Startup Applications
<KevinNorfolk> as simple as that?? ... lol, ok, let me try that...
<vivid> yes, that simple, every time you log in it will set the window manager to compiz
<KevinNorfolk> just done that... let me see if it works... brb :)
<KevinNorfolk> vivid... you are a star... thank you! :)
<KevinNorfolk> next silly question... why did I have to do that on this machine, yet on my other machine it just seems to work without it in startup apps? :-p
<vivid> probably something in gconf
<KevinNorfolk> I think my gconf is screwed a bit anyway... I could see the setting to use compiz in there, but it wasn't work (obviously), and the settings said that they were read only :(  Perhaps if there is a way of 'rebuilding' these settings I could get it to work without the startup apps
<KevinNorfolk> ... other than that slight glitch... loving Natty! :D  really rapid for me on my lappy and desktop, can't wait for the full release in a couple of days! :D
<thanassssss> arand_: it doesn't work
<arand_> thanassssss: You ran both sommands and rebooted?
<arand_> Any errors given?
<thanassssss> sorry i have to reboot..
<thanassssss> everything ok!!
<arand_> thanassssss: Nice
<thanassssss> all my problems start from btrfs..
<thanassssss> how can return to ext4 with same home?
<arand_> thanassssss: I reported Bug #771188 , hopefully it will documented in the relese notes how to do the post-install configuration..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 771188 in Release Notes for Ubuntu "Re-using old btrfs /home requires post-install configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771188
<thanassssss> thanks you :)
<evilgeenius> I'm trying Natty but most of the packages I try to install complain about the missing libxmlrpc-c3  package.  It seems that in Natty it is called libxmlrpc-c3-0 instead which is causing a lot of problems.  Is there a way to fix this problem globally so that all my packages won't complain?
<evilgeenius> I'm using the latest downloadable natty beta
<El_Che> Hi, I am a developper of an app in ubuntu. I wonder how the unity dock selects the icon to show
<arand_> El_Che: I think it is simply based on a .desktop entry..
<El_Che> arand_: it's a checkout of the application from svn and run as ./app
<El_Che> still the dock has an icon
<El_Che> but he chose the lowere resolution
<El_Che> (it lokks like 8bit nintendo)
<nijabo> wtb smaller launcher
<nijabo> :P
<macca> hey, i am going to virtualize ubuntu 11.04 when it comes out but am thinking of putting on 10.10 and upgrading via that on thursday 28th  - how long will the upgrade take or am i better off waiting till i can get the 11.04 iso
<macca> anybody?
<arand_> macca: It might be better to get a daily built iso of natty..
<Feldegast> depends on your net speed and how many packages you have
<macca> well, it will only be minimal as i will only have had it 2 days and my average net speed is 1.5mbps
<bazhang> more likely a server issue
<bazhang> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<bazhang> no change needed there
<macca> meant to direct last post at Feldegast
<Feldegast> macca i'd get a 11.4 iso from a mittor
<izinucs> calm before the storm?
<th1> is it already released?
<thiebaude> not yet
<thiebaude> on the 28th of april
<KevinNorfolk> will there be that much change between the existing beta and the full release?
<KevinNorfolk> presumably we will just need to do an apt-get distro-upgrade?
<izinucs> KevinNorfolk: just keep updating the beta and you'll have it all already
<KevinNorfolk> cool :)
 * thiebaude that reminds me i have to check to see if i have updates
<izinucs> KevinNorfolk: a full upgrade is sudo apt-get update && sduo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade .. and that last dist-upgrade *does not* upgrade from one release to another.. just packages you already have.
<th1> heh I was so put off by that unity stuff a month ago I haven't tried again since
<th1> maybe it's time to see if it's any better
<thiebaude> th1, i tried it yesterday to give it another chance
<th1> thiebaude, and?
<KevinNorfolk> typing a long response... can't be good :)
<thiebaude> i went back to classic gnome
<KevinNorfolk> oh... lol
<thiebaude> i dont like it
<thiebaude> imho
<th1> ok
<thiebaude> :)
<KevinNorfolk> I may give it another go and see if I like it.... but I like my docky too much to get rid of it :p
<th1> It might become good one day is my take on it. . but it's not today and probably not this year ;)
<thiebaude> im going to install macbuntu with docky
<KevinNorfolk> cool... not seen that one :)
<KevinNorfolk> ... *goes for a google... *
<KevinNorfolk> looks quite cool
<KevinNorfolk> I kinda miss my cube desktop :/
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<KevinNorfolk> hi
<phoenix_firebrd> vlc crashes and hangs the system, it happens often
<rach0> is there any way to make the emerald decorators work in 11.04 classic? right now i doesn't but i suppose it's the version of the engine -> 0.7.sthg.. does the new 0.8.9 supports natty and is there a ppa for it or i should compile?
<izinucs> Tasque (remember the milk connector) closes after clicking the "x" instead of staying docked.  There's also no right mouse click "update" or ther options that were there in gnome 2.xx
<KevinNorfolk> anyway... I am offski... thanks to those that have helped me, and fingers crossed for a smooth 11.04 official release :D
<fang0654> Any way to downgrade xorg back to maverick version?
<fang0654> tried using synaptic and forcing an earlier version, but it looked like it was going to rip out ubuntu desktop
<erkan^> When is RC from Ubuntu 11.04 there?
<erkan^>  i see still béta in update-manager -d
<Pici> erkan^: There is no RC. Its going from Beta 1 -> Beta 2 -> Release
<Pici> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<erkan^> ok
<Vardan> hi all
<erkan^> how is it with ubuntu 11.04 béta? very bugs or problem, Pici ?
<Vardan> people will I have problem on ubuntu 11.04 with IntelHD graphics card?]
<Pici> erkan^: I'm not having any issues myself, but I use GNOME 2, not Unity.
<erkan^> ok
<erkan^> Is Gnome 2 or 3 in ubuntu 11.04 as classic, Pici ?
<Hobbsee> erkan^: 2
<erkan^> ok
<d1gital> I just upgraded from Hardy to Natty (clean install) and I'm pretty convinced that was a mistake. Complaints aside, my major issue is with the NVIDIA graphics driver. I managed to make the GRUB menu visible by tweaking /etc/defaults/grub, but now I am getting screen corruption when I switch back to X from a VT. Window contents are drawn white until I resize the window.
<nocturn> Hi, anyone else have problems with Libreoffice in recent Nattyp updates?
<nocturn> Mine doesn't start anymore
<nocturn> no output whatsoever when launching from the CLI
<alvin> d1gital: Be happy that you can resize your windows without crashing :-p
<phoenix_firebrd> nocturn: did you try reinstalling?
<alvin> Is it even possible to upgrade from hardy? Don't you need an extra step?
<bjsnider> d1gital, did you use the most recent beta cd or a daily-live cd?
<d1gital> bjsnider,  beta2
<alvin> (ah, clean install. Didn't see that one)
<d1gital> so, any ideas?  I have a Gentoo-based liveCD that works perfectly as far as graphics.  VTs and X operate in max resolution, no problem.  I'm impressed, especially since it's a live CD.  what confuses me is, if Gentoo can do it out-of-the-box, why couldn't Ubuntu?  I've always favored Ubuntu for its hardware support, but graphics seems to be a major exception.
<alvin> d1gital: Gentoo doesn't use plymouth. Try uncommenting splash and quiet in /etc/default/grub and do update-grub
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<d1gital> alvin, how much does plymouth really affect the system after it's up and running, though? (I'm not very familiar with it, as I was running Hardy until this week.)
<d1gital> I might just roll back to 10.04
<patdk-wk> plymouth exists in 10.04 also
<d1gital> I'm still not sure plymouth is the source of my problems, but I guess I won't know until I try it.
<alvin> d1gital: Plymouth interacts with upstart, which mangles the boot process. That is not your problem, but plymouth also creates the splash screen that hides useful information from the user and uses stuff like KMS. So, that can be related when switching between X and virtual terminals.
<whiz_> hi guys. I have 11.04 updated with update manager and GNOME3 (from PPA). I am able to login to Gnome shell but not unity shell. it says failed to load and gives a logout button
<BluesKaj> dunno why ppl blame plymouth , from what I can see, once the system is past the login plymouth is no longer running
<whiz_> 1. Where do I find the errors for this ?
<d1gital> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<d1gital> that will disable plymouth?
<BluesKaj> d1gital, if you really want to dump it it :http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/11431/solved-removing-plymouth-from-ubuntu/
<d1gital> well, here goes.  brb (hopefully)
<arand> whiz_: Unity is know not to work after installing GNOME3
<whiz_> arand: oh!
<whiz_> arand: thnx. Just wanted to try both envs. nevermind
<d1gital> I don't think that disabled plymouth.  The Ubuntu . . . . splash hasn't come up since I installed, and this boot was no different from the last.  I had to switch to VT1 to see the boot messages.
<sebsebseb> Hi
<thiebaude> hey stranger,lol
<zniavre> i hav some issue with gnome-classic and compiz , randomly it crashs , hav you eperienced same behavior ?
<lucas-arg> ugly ugly plymouth... i cant even make it look nice editing grub
<mongy> so much for 'try ubuntu on the cloud'  stuck at a grey box
 * BluesKaj can't understand the hangup about something that lasts  a whole 5 secs
<d1gital> well, removing "quiet splash" fixed my screen corruption
<d1gital> how do I get my VTs in full-res?
<lucas-arg> they should make it look nicer and make an effort to do so, i feel it really important, its like a presentation card u give to users when they boot the pc
<BluesKaj> bah humbug
<Waldii> hey, is there a way in ubuntu 11.04 to blacklist a specific hardware so that it is not loaded at booting?
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset
<BluesKaj> !info nomodset
<ubottu> Package nomodset does not exist in natty
<compdoc> heh
<dajhorn> Waldii: Look at the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf file.
<strav> Hi. I'm trying to add the french canadian keyboard layout to my input methods in the gnome input preferences but I cannot find it... under french, there's only the azerty layout... I checked the repositories for franch canadian and couldn't find anything... any suggestions?
<genii-around> strav: If anyone is awake in #ubuntu-qc they might know how
<strav> good suggestion... didn't knew it existed. I'll check it out thanks.
<asktoby> Just moved to Natty. How do I hide a mount from the launcher? Rightclick just gives "Open".
<asktoby> i.e. I have a harddisk shown on the sidebar, and I don't want it there.
 * BluesKaj realizes that nomodeset isn't a package but I thought there might be a factoid about using it
<Waldii> dajhorn: how do i find out the name of the hardware? i mean "blacklist [name]"
<dajhorn> Waldii: What hardware do you want to blacklist?
<Waldii> a graphic card from intel
<Waldii> so that my other graphic card is loaded instead
<BluesKaj> Waldii, which HW are you trying to blacklist , just curious
<Waldii> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Waldii> this one :D
<dajhorn> Waldii: Do you have a laptop with hybrid graphics?  (ie:  An onboard Intel chip and a offboard accelerator?)
<BluesKaj> Waldii, whynot just change it in the BIOS under peripherals
<Waldii> yes dajhorn ; BluesKaj, there's no option for that :/
<BluesKaj> Waldii, bummer
<dajhorn> Waldii: Start here before trying to change drivers:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<Waldii> thank you, i'll read that :D
<Kyle__> If you update a 10.10 desktop to an 11.04 beta, will apt-get dist-upgrade update it to the full blown 11.04 when released?
<Pici> Yes.
<Kyle__> OK.  I thought so, but wanted to just make sure.
<MK``> How stable is the 11.04 kernel?
<Kyle__> MK``: The kernel is compleetly stable, prehaps you mean core?
<MK``> I am new to linux, I do not know heh ^^
<MK``> what is the core?
<lcb> strav, check commands' $ dpkg-reconfigure console-setup ' or/and ' $ dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration '
<Kyle__> MK``: The core of the OS, all the standard services, gui etc.  And that I couldnt' tell you.
<thiebaude> !x
<Kyle__> MK``: But the kernel is a stock linux kernel 2.6.37 I think for 11.04.  And it's quite stable.
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<compdoc> I upgraded 10.10 to 11.04 beta, and havent had any problems
<MK``> I think I meant the kernel, then.
<compdoc> but I'm not using it much yet
<Kyle__> MK``: Most distros use stock kernel sources, and build to suit.  Linux release kernels are very stable.  In 12+ years, I haven't had a kernel be the source of problems.  A kernel-driver, yes (usually with flakey hardware), but the kernel itself, no.
<MK``> alright, cool
<roasted_> So I installed dhcp3 server on my 11.04 laptop to serve for imaging purposes here at work... yet I can't get dhcp activated.
<roasted_> when I run service --status-all dhcp isn't even listed...
<xskydevilx> I've applied a quite a few mods on the system to change its look, and is there a way to restore it back to the default, without reinstall the OS?
<xskydevilx> *reinstalling
<hypetech> I'm kind of digging unity now that I'm getting the keyboard shortcuts
<lcb> roasted_,  try checking what's going on with ' ifconfig 'and also use ' ifup -a '('  ifstatus ' might help you finding what's going on. it's part of package ' ifplugd ') Check then your /etc/network/interfaces ...
<Waldii> is switcheroo already available for ubuntu 11.04? D:
<OfficiallyPC> Is there a way to restore Ubuntu to its factory/default setting and look without having to reinstall the OS?
<Waldii> aw have to go
<traskers> After a fresh install off 11.04, I'm missing my Dash launcher icon in the top-left (the Ubuntu icon directly above the Unity launcher), can anyone tell me how to get that icon there?
<lcb> OfficiallyPC, ' $ tasksel ' then remove what you don't want and add with what you want.
<arand> Heavens, don#t remove anything using tasksel unless you want to completely uninstall your system..
<lcb> traskers, reinstall Ubuntu Desktop, probably will help
<lcb> arand, not really.... you can leave the base system
<arand> traskers: There have been few problems like that is seems, you could try searching on launchpad for reports
<hypetech> what's the command to configure the advanced compiz effects?
<OfficiallyPC> lcb, not to be rude or anything, but would you care to explain a bit further? I'm kinda an Ubuntu noob.
<arand> lcb: Ah, re-reading the Q I guess that would work, i thought at first it was more restoring the UI
<traskers> lcb, that's what I tried. A complete fresh install of 11.04.
<OfficiallyPC> hypetech: Did you mean the "CompizConfig Settings Manager"? The command for it is "ccsm".
<lcb> OfficiallyPC, if you run on a console $ tasksel and assuming you still have it installed you'll have the option of removing or installing. if you leave the 1st option, you'll get only the basic sustem
<lcb> system, even
<hypetech> OfficiallyPC: any idea how I can set the compiz settings back to default?  I tried to turn on desktop cube and it messed everything up
<lcb> OfficiallyPC, is like having your system restored to server, the basic system (if you don't install anything else)
<OfficiallyPC> hypetech: Click on the Desktop Cube, and under General there is a button next to the edit button that says when you hover over it "Restore setting to default value". Just click on that button for each option (such as Unfold, Next slide.. etc.), You may also have to go to the next tab and do the same thing there.
<lcb> OfficiallyPC, you'ld be better of reinstalling 11.04 (wait 2 days from now). if that's a "production" computer... backup /home /usr and /etc before anything further
<OfficiallyPC> lcb: Thanks for the tips. I'll wait two days for the official release.
<lcb> OfficiallyPC, better :) still corners to polish until then...
<hypetech> When I tried to enable desktop cube, it disabled everything in my compizconfig settings, now my unity sidebar and keyboard shortcuts don't work anymore
<OfficiallyPC> lcb: I'm still surprised that Canonical hasn't released an RC copy for Natty.
<lcb> tasksel is not coming on latest, probably due to aptitude being needed, i don't know. and probably because is giving errors. better read a bit about that.
<lcb> OfficiallyPC, if fact there are RCs ;)
<lcb> or kind of
<arand> OfficiallyPC: It was decided unecessary since it's the easter holidays and all..
<arand> lcb: aptitude/tasksel was removed from the liveCD seed for MM..
<mehdi> does anyone use unity for desktop?
<hypetech> yes
<mehdi> does it work like netbook so slow and hanginG?
<hypetech> mine works fine
<hypetech> I mostly use the keyboard shortcuts though so I don't click through the menus much
<mehdi> how did u install it?
<OfficiallyPC> mehdi: On mine PC it works similar as GNOME 2.
<hypetech> mehdi: installed by default on 11.04
<mehdi> well i have 10.10 and 11.04 isnt Gonme3?
<sbur> I imagine that this is not the right channel, but I have a question about burning CDs and DVDs.  I keep coming up with error messages and don't know how to figure out and repair the problem.  Once, it is an unknown error with cdrecord, another time mkfsios (or something like that) crashes
<hypetech> mehdi: no, ubuntu isn't supporting gnome3, they chose to use unity instead
<lcb> arand, thanks, i've noticed was removed but i didn't know why.
<hypetech> mehdi: if you want gnome3 on 11.04, you have to get it through a ppa
<eagles0513875> hey apw :)
<eagles0513875> hey all how can i reconfigure the desktop manager to use kdm instead
<eagles0513875> of gdm
<mehdi> @hypetech  i have gnome3 through ppa but it s not complete unfortunately  so i wanted to install unity how can i do it? and i use 10.10
<hypetech> mehdi: I'm not sure how to upgrade to unity on 10.10 sorry :(
<arand> lcb: Space saving, ubiquity didn't need it anymore for installing. Still comes if you install server or via alternate install though..
<zenrox> eagles0513875, use the kubuntu-desktop for fixing that
<eagles0513875> i know there is a command to do that
<OfficiallyPC> mehdi: You can type "ubuntu netbook" in the Software Center and install it of there.
<lcb> arand, good o know :)
<eagles0513875> the problem zenrox is that with the gdm kde isnt accessed
<zenrox> eagles0513875, its sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<elias> what's the difference between indicator applet and notification area?
<elias> when i added the former some things from latter auto-transferred it seems, but not all...
<mehdi> @OfficiallyPC im having Gnome3 PPA doesnt in conflict with UNity later?
<arand> lcb: Well this is +1 after all I guess..
<zenrox> this will fix that as well install all the kde componets
<eagles0513875> zenrox: they are already installed
<zenrox> this will fix some of the config files
<arand> mehdi: gnome3 PPA conflicts with Unity, yes..
<zenrox> but you will have to reboot
<eagles0513875> config files for what kde or kdm
<zenrox> yes
<eagles0513875> cuz i already tried removing .kde folder in my home folder
<lcb> arand, too much confusion for ppl in general, i guess; that url, Beta2 + saily/s...
<eagles0513875> already tried didnt work zenrox
<OfficiallyPC> mehdi: Yes, unfortunately.
<lcb> saily/s = daily/s
<ikonia> your home directory does not control the greeter application
 * eagles0513875 loves the way i have been assumed to be a noob
<zenrox> .kde folder is for just the settings for kde when your in the kde session
<ikonia> eagles0513875: you are
<mehdi> i desabled Gnome  ppa with synaptic does it yet conflict?
<eagles0513875> ikonia: i know more then you think
<ikonia> eagles0513875: no you don't or you would not be looking in your home directory for kdm settings
<eagles0513875> ikonia: firstly i wasnt looking for them
<OfficiallyPC> mehdi: It shouldn't in that case. Although, I haven't tried it my self.
<ikonia> eagles0513875: you moved the directory out to get it to work - that's the same thing, please don't dig a bigger hole
<mehdi> ok im going to try
<eagles0513875> i was asking about the command to run to be able to  have a choice between kdm or gdm
<zenrox> eagles0513875, something else you can try is removing gdm
<arand> mehdi: Have you already installed the gnome3 packages?
<OfficiallyPC> mehdi: Again, not pretty sure it's gonna work. You should backup the system, just in case.
<ikonia> eagles0513875: then why did you reference the .kde folder in your home directory ?
<ikonia> 17:42 < eagles0513875> cuz i already tried removing .kde folder in my home folder
<ikonia> to reminder you - you just said you did your .kde directory to fix your kdm issue
<mehdi> @arand yea i did
<ikonia> please don't pretend that's not what you meant
<eagles0513875> ikonia: before needing to install gnome i was having some issues logging in and removing the .kde folder fixed them until something else came down the update pipeline and broke kdm and logging into kde hence the switch to gdm to test to see if i can login to any desktop environments which i can login to xfce and gnoem just fine
<arand> mehdi: Then you won't be able to use Unity anymore, disabling the gnome3 PPA will make no difference..
<ikonia> eagles0513875: again, so why would moving the .kde directory effect your greeter appliction
<mehdi> @arand y not?
<lcb> !tasksel | OfficiallyPC
<ubottu> OfficiallyPC: Tasksel is a Debian/Ubuntu tool that installs multiple related packages as a co-ordinated "task" onto your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel for more information. Use tasksel only to INSTALL tasks, not to remove them. It will remove every package listed within the removed task! see https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<eagles0513875> ikonia: thats what i dont get what does that folder have that would effect login sometimes
<ikonia> eagles0513875: login is not gdm/kdm - that is the greeter application
<mehdi> if u use auto-remove while installing ubuntu-netbook may work
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> ikonia: im doing some further testing and googling as we speak maybe i can have a lightbulb pop over my head
<lcb> OfficiallyPC, again... backup what you need before doing whatever you decide
<ikonia> whatever
<OfficiallyPC> lcb: Will do. Thanks.
<mehdi> when i install unity i wont be able to have desktop effect rite?
<OfficiallyPC> mehdi: You will.
<alexsander> problems with Sandy Bridge graphics on 11.04, anyone?
<mehdi> when? God knows
<arand> *Some* desktop effects won't be compatible, cube, e.g.
<compdoc> I still use gnome - Im not liking unity at all
<OfficiallyPC> arand: I don't think that Cube would be very useful in Unity, anyways.
<lcb> compdoc, good to know you are one of the users who discovered 11.04 with traditional desktop, aka classic
<compdoc> yeah
<compdoc> well I had to - unity doesnt seem to work with VNC
<lcb> it will, in time ;) keep the hope and dreams alive :p
<compdoc> ha
<OfficiallyPC> arand: If you like the Cube you can this link: http://www.dur.ac.uk/a.g.stewart/index.php/2011/04/how-to-enable-the-compiz-cube-with-unity/ to get it to work with Unity.
<lcb> compdoc, did you try TeamViewer? (curiosity)
<arand> OfficiallyPC: Well I was just stating it as an example :)
<compdoc> lcb, no, I use vnc for pretty much everything. Im interested in making SPICE work in my VMs, but I havent figured it out yet
<OfficiallyPC> arand: You can modify the desktop effects in Unity as much as you want using ccsm (after you install it using apt-get install of course)
<lcb> too many tweaks in order to get things (addons, mods, effects) to work right with unity. i would wait final to play with it. who knows we all have some surprises these last days.
<arand> lcb: I would guess, and for the sake of the documentation team hope, not.
<alexsander> I've installed 11.04 from daily build on my desktop (i5-2500 without external video card) but the X does not work, with 10.10 it works with a vanilla driver with no acceleration at all (very jerky); is it blacklisted?
<lcb> compdoc, SPICE GIRLS in your desktop??? :o
<lcb> compdoc, j/k (SPICE is a well-known software to simulate electrical circuits)
<compdoc> spice is also the name of a remote protocol
<zenrox> lcb i would never admit that you like spice girls lol
<compdoc> remote desktop
<lcb> zenrox, they had their time... now we have some new ones hehehe
<zenrox> lol
<eagles0513875> that explains my problem
<eagles0513875> somehow when i installed gnome kde got removed
<eagles0513875> strange indeed
<zenrox> eagles0513875, then just reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<eagles0513875> i am
<lcb> compdoc, i find TeamViewer very handy... with advantage of getting into your pcs through others you use had-hoc
<slinker1> Hello, robin0800 , welcome to #ubuntu+1.
<eagles0513875> doesnt make sense why it would be uninstalled if they are designed to work side by side
<slinker1> Hello, ubuntuguy , welcome to #ubuntu+1.
<ubuntuguy> How can I get my computer to start off with conky?
<ubuntuguy> oops
<compdoc> no teams - theres just me, the lone sysop
<zenrox> eagles0513875, thay arnt desiged to work side by side
<zenrox> not in the display manger
<ubuntuguy> I mean, how can I make my system start-up with system-monitar-indicator/
<eagles0513875> side by side in the sense they both can be installed
<zenrox> yes
<lcb> compdoc, :)
<zenrox> but only one can run at a time
<eagles0513875> 10.10 i used to be able to see all desktops i had installed in kdm
<eagles0513875> obviously
<lcb> ubuntuguy, add it to Startup Applications
<lcb> ubuntuguy, oops, the indicator...
<ubuntuguy> But where is it located?
<lcb> ubuntuguy, the app or the indicator?
<ubuntuguy> the system-monitor-indicator
<delac> can someone explain me how this indicator-stuff is going to reduce clutter in panel if every panel-app is going to get its indicator equivalent? :)
<ubuntuguy> The one that goes on your panel
<lcb> ubuntuguy,  system-monitor-indicator: command not found
<KM0201> !info system-monitor-indicator
<ubuntuguy> I mean, I have it on my computer and I usually have to go to unity dash to open it up
<ubottu> Package system-monitor-indicator does not exist in natty
<KM0201> hmm.
<delac> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/system-monitor-indicator-puts-cpu-and.html
<KM0201> lcb, i've not found a viable solution to the system indicator panel applet.
<ubuntuguy> It does exist, I'm using it now.
<KM0201> lcb, i ended up setting another panel to auto hide at the bottom, and just added it there.
<lcb> gnome-system-monitor doesn't have any option to glue an indicator to panels
<lcb> KM0201, ahh you did the trick of gnome-panel on startup apps :)
<ubuntuguy> ICB
<KM0201> yup..
<ubuntuguy> I'll take a screenshot of my desktop for you... It's not system-monitor alone, it's system monitor-indicator http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/system-monitor-indicator-puts-cpu-and.html
<lcb> KM0201, i'm using since alphas
<lcb> KM0201, i like tree style menus
<KM0201> yeah, i actually ended up switching to xubuntu.. unity was beating up my old laptop to badly
<ubuntuguy> Ok, so I can't take screenshot because I'm heading out, but I know it's there
<lcb> ubuntuguy, i would wait a bit before installing fancy items - only 2 days more :o
<ubuntuguy> icb, I've been using it for two weeks
<ubuntuguy> It's nothing but fancy
<ubuntuguy> It's just shows
<ubuntuguy> cpu: 36% mem: 47%
<ubuntuguy> in top panel
<lcb> ubuntuguy, unless you like to end up coming back here asking "how can i restore to windows 3.1"
<lcb> ubuntuguy, is nice indeed (although resources consuming) but why not waiting for final release before starting painting unity?
<ubuntuguy> icb, sys-montor-indicator takes up no resources though. My cpu usage goes all the way down to 2% when I'm on my desktop...
<ubuntuguy> And it's far from fancy
<lcb> ubuntuguy, avoid hitting Enter/Retur key or you might have a lot of ppl on top of your case
<lcb> *Return*
<tim> hi. after brasero segfaulting, ubuntu does not recognize my cd-rw, does not eject it and does not mount it. ubuntu 11.04 here
<lcb> tim, dpkg-reconfigure brasero
<tim> lcb: still does not recognize the cd
<lcb> tim, you might need to reboot after reconfiguring it
<tim> ok, i'll try
<reagle> twice now -- on two different machines, one with i965 and one with nvidia geforce, i've lost the ability to use composit. Here's something from my xsessions. It appears all the OpenGL stuff is there, but then it fails with kwin(5537): glCheckFramebufferStatus failed:  "GL_NO_ERROR"
<lcb> reagle, recheck chksums of your iso, 'reburn' (in case were same image), do not use daily but beta2 + upgrades or.. report a bug (search first to see if any exists)
<reagle> lcb: yes, all of that but short of reporting bug
<lcb> reagle, that's strange, on two diff machines same issue
<reagle> yea, I even created a new user and reconfigured everything from the start, though this had been some weird thing with the nvidia...
<reagle> i then went to unison/resync my files between the machines, and something went awry...
<lcb> reagle, there are indeed "weird" matters with graphic drivers. but again, 2 boxes, same issue. it's the image or media where you burn it.. my opinion
<tim> lcb: brasero still doesn't recognize the cd, even when it's mounted
<lcb> tim, then we have to go to a different department. I'm only receiving the complaints. ANY TECHNICIAN available for this unhappy customer?
<joandrade> hello, I'm trying to get the workspace switcher in unity to work with brightside, to get an "Active corner" funcionality in showing all the workspaces only with a mouse flick, or all of the windows (Exposé-style). The problem is that I can't find unity's/workspace switcher's terminal commands to add to the list of actions in brightside.
<eagles0513875> yofel: ping
<lcb> eagles0513875, can i play too? PONG
<lcb> :p
<eagles0513875> lcb: your name isnt that of the person i was pinging
<lcb> eagles0513875, but i heard the sound of the "ball"
<yofel> eagles0513875: hm?
<eagles0513875> yofel: i noticed the other day there was an update for the network manager but the latest version thats available is broken it doesnt pick up any wifi networks in the list
<eagles0513875> even manually entering it and then trying to connect doesnt seem to work
<yofel> does 'sudo iwlist <interface> scanning' show networks?
<eagles0513875> yofel: when i go in and manually add the network using the network manager scan picks it up just fine
<yofel> check /var/log/syslog for any NM errors then, other than that I don't know..
<tim> now it tells me there is no media in the drive, while the drive is still making sounds as if reading the cd.
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> yofel: restart fixed it :)
<hypetech> does natty use an xorg.conf?  I can't find one
<maco> hypetech: no, and neither does maverick, lucid, karmic, intrepid, or hardy
<hypetech> maco: welp :(
<maco> hypetech: if you write one, it'll use it though
<hypetech> maco: I'm just trying to get my laptop to use an intel video driver instead of vesa
<maco> hypetech: it should do that automatically...
<maco> intel drivers are open, so they should happen by default
<hypetech> compiz-check shows it's using vesa, but my chipset is intel mobile 4
<maco> does Xorg.0.log agree?
<maco> unless its a poulsbo...
<maco> in which case, intel stopped development on that driver, but there's a PPA where a few people have been trying to keep it working
<hypetech> the .log shows both intel and vesa being loaded, but a lot of the lines near the end seem to reference intel
<hypetech> http://pastebin.com/eFUvUAme
<hardcold> does anyone have a RTL8188CE?
<lucas-arg> tty1 doesnt say development any more, is it final what im using?
<zenrox> nope
<arand_> lucas-arg: But it's a test of the final ;]
<lucas-arg> lol
<lucas-arg> its like final! if there wont be big updates...
<lucas-arg> unless devs are planning to give us a big surprise some how
<zenrox> no thay wont do that
<zenrox> trust me
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> thay are just probly cleaning out all the development out of diffent thangs
<lucas-arg> :D
<zenrox> its just so close
<zenrox> 28th
<zenrox> 2 days away
<zenrox> thay are probly getting ready to iso it
<zenrox> bad net-split
<Tac> zenrox, almost 2% of the channel were affected!
<zenrox> ya i know but to them it was 98%
<zenrox> lol
<Tac> good call...
<zenrox> hehe
<tux127> Hallo. Wie stabil läuft Unity denn mittlerweile?
<zenrox> tux127, you might have to go to a german chanel or what ever your language is
<OfficiallyPC> tux127: English only here. Go to #ubuntu-DE or whatever.
<zenrox> i think he said some thing to the effect is unity stable
<torchie> well.
<bitplane> anyone wanna help me confirm a bug?
<bitplane> before I file it
<torchie> when are updates applied after installing it?
<torchie> them*
<tux127> Sorry, I didn't look after the language. Thanks zenrox, you're right.
<torchie> like should i log out or restart or something
<OfficiallyPC> tux127: Es ist ziemlich stabil.
<torchie> i know people are always like nah man its linux its cool dude
<zenrox> torchie, it depends
<bitplane> pretty please with sugar on top?
<zenrox> if its a kernel or drivers a reboot helps if its a WM then restart Xserv if its a program its imedieat or restart the app
<numberto> Hi everybody. (Installed 11.04 yesterday and switched to ubuntu classic, since unity does not work ).   And now to the actual bug.  When I open a pdf file which has larger width than my screen width there is no scroller on the bottom. Well, actually it is there just appears to be under the bottom panel. So that I can see very tiny part of the scroller, which I cannot grab. I tried to move the bottom panel to the left and the scroller appeared
<torchie> alright
<zenrox> that help torchie
<tux127> And what's about the support of the ATI Radeon HD 5xxx series? I'd like to use the open source driver.
<bitplane> numberto, got an extremely wide pdf I can test with? we should report it
<numberto> bitplane:   Just press ctrl+  a few times
<numberto> bitplane:  well, my pdf is not that big, it is just i tried to zoom to see something and found out that bottom scroller is under the bottom panel
<bitplane> oh, the bottom panel
<bitplane> I'm in Unity at the moment
<numberto> bitplane:  you have to switch to ubuntu classic
<bitplane> I don't have a bottom bar in gdm either, I use AWN
<bitplane> but yeah I can see how that would be an issue if the decorator or whatever it is that makes the scrollbars doesn't detect the bottom of the screen correctly
<bitplane> anyone here know what is responsible for the new scrollbars ?
<numberto> bitplane:  do you have any bar?  You can move it to the bottom
<bitplane> the bar thing doesn't leave the screen, it moves up a bit if it will go off the screen
<bitplane> but "behind a panel" should == "off the screen"
<bitplane> so it's likely a bug in whatever does the new scrollbars
<bitplane> I would imagine the same issue applies to vertical scrollbars when you have a side panel
<bitplane> brb, gonna log in to gdm and test this
<numberto> I believe there is no such problem with side panels, I have some and they work perfect. At least on my machine
<numberto> Just with the bottom one
<numberto> I believe since in unity there is no bottom panel, developers forgot about it
<bitplane> confirmed, panels on the right side also obscure scrollbars
<bitplane> scrollbars should be calculated based on non-panel area, not the entire screen
<bitplane> so back to the question... what is responsible for the new scrollbars?
<torchie> what... or who?
<bitplane> what piece of software so we can raise a bug report against the team working on that feature
<arand_> "ubuntu-bug overlay-scrollbars" I guess?
<bitplane> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/overlay-scrollbar/+bug/767823
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 767823 in overlay-scrollbar (Ubuntu) "Overlay scrollbar hidden underneath bottom panel in Ubuntu Classic mode" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bitplane> thanks arand_
<zniavre> one more apps blacklisted ....
<bitplane> can someone help me test a bug before I raise it?
<zniavre> let go to test
<zniavre> what i hav to do please?
<bitplane> if you have compiz-plugins-extra installed
<bitplane> open ccsm and search for "deform"
<bitplane> click the Cube Reflection and Deformation button in the search results
<bitplane> mine has no options listed at all
<bitplane> there should be options to set the images on the top and bottom of the cube
<lucas-arg> where is the computer where ubuntu iso is being made?
<torchie> Scale Addons are the jam
<zniavre> fusioncap.png /compizcap.png
<zniavre> i got option for images
<torchie> something was removed from my dropbox folder what
<bitplane> ouch, must be my install or something
<bitplane> thanks zniavre
<bitplane> what's the taskbar thing called in Unity?
<KM0201> does anybody know if thunderbird has a panel applet?... (xubuntu 11.04)
<Guest50384> is there an advantage using a beta 2 instead of beta 1?  sounds silly but, this question is being nagging at me
<bitplane> I guess if you just upgrade automatically you'll be using beta 2
<Pici> Guest50384: beta 2 is just a point in time snapshot of the repositories.  If you've been upgrading since installing beta 1, you're already running the latest version
<Guest50384> right, thanks
<Guest50384> :)
<bitplane> I'm using 3 monitors and the Unity panel thing is on my rightmost monitor
<bitplane> which is why I wanna know what it's called
<Guest50384> bitplane: i think the 'taskbar thing' is just called the 'side panel'  and 'global menu' on the top panel
<bitplane> thanks :)
<bitplane> crappy screenshot, but I'm guessing it's not meant to be here: http://i.imgur.com/cDlRO.png
<Guest50384> alrighty, time to try this beta vanilla style .. see ya'll on the flipside!
<bitplane> good luck!
<bitplane> ah, found it :)
<bitplane> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/757652
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 757652 in unity-2d "[panel] The main panel is not on the leftmost monitor in a dual-head setup" [High,In progress]
<bitplane> though it applies to unity 3d too
<vooze> Would it be possible to just go beta2 now, and then upgrade when final is out?? or do i need to reinstall when final comes?
<dajhorn> vooze: Yes, you can upgrade now and get the final release without reinstalling.
<vooze> dajhorn,  okay, but am i correct i need to reinstall to go 11.04 beta2? from 10.10
<dajhorn> vooze: No, you can upgrade from 10.10 to 10.04 without reinstalling.
<dajhorn> vooze: Typo:  to 11.04 Natty
<BluesKaj> vooze, , no , open a terminal : sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<vooze> okay, i just read that 11.04 have so many changes it would be best to reinstall
<vooze> so just the command the follow what it says?
<bitplane> vooze: I'd be weary of installing it at the moment unless you don't mind testing bugs
<bitplane> there are quite a few irritations
<vooze> Think i will survive :)
<vooze> guess i
<vooze> guess i'll learn from it anyway :D
<bitplane> is it possible to have two sessions running at once under the same user? so I can switch between gdm and Unity when testing?
<bitplane> another dumb question... what's the bar at the top of the screen called in Unity?
<vooze> bitplane, do you use unity? alot of my friends dont like it
<bitplane> testing it out, seems okay though a bit immature
<bitplane> totally screwed up my sound somehow
<bitplane> If I choose surround sound 5.x and click test, the sound preferences program crashes
<bitplane> since this happened the first time I can't play audio
<bitplane> anyone know what that program's called so I can run it through gdb?
<dajhorn> bitplane: You can start a second X11 instance by doing something like `startx -- :8` at a console prompt.
<bitplane> dajhorn, then I just attach to it at the login screen?
<dajhorn> bitplane: Dunno.  What do you mean by attach it?
<dajhorn> bitplane: Pushing CTRL+ALT+F1 will take you to the first virtual console.   The default X11 session runs on CTRL+ALT+F7.   You can run secondary X11 sessions on unused VTs.
<bitplane> ah okay thanks
<bitplane> hmm starting and then killing x has brought my sound back again
<bitplane> this is odd
<bitplane> I shouldn't be able to hear music at a virtual console before I've logged in should I?
<Ian_Corne> define music?
<bitplane> yesterday music worked fine in banshee. then I opened the sound preferences thingy and tried to configure my speakers
<bitplane> it crashed, not had music since
<bitplane> but the test speakers thing worked in stereo mode, but crashes in surround sound mode
<bitplane> so I started a second x session on console 1
<bitplane> music started playing, my original session can't access the volume or anything anymore
<shadeslayer> hey
<shadeslayer> anyone have this issue : E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages. ?
<bitplane> and I can hear music if I'm at any virtual console, which I'm sure I never used to be able to do
<shadeslayer> i also have : The following packages have unmet dependencies: libpango1.0-0 : Breaks: plymouth (< 0.8.2-2ubuntu19) but 0.8.2-2ubuntu5.1 is to be installed
<traskers> Just about every single time I open up a menu from the global menu (whether by moving my mouse to it or using alt) it causes my whole screen to blank out (only showing the wallpaper) for a second or two, and not opening the menu. Is there a way to fix this? (Running 11.04 in Unity)
<bitplane> traskers: sounds like a gfx driver issue?
<bitplane> shadeslayer: have you tried removing those packages?
<bitplane> libpango
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/34807
<bitplane> gotta reboot, see if I can fix this sound issue.. brb
<shadeslayer> and if i remove emacs and then try to remove pango i get this : http://paste.kde.org/34813
<ybit> eh?
<ybit> when are we seeing gnome 3 for ubuntu?
<rww> ybit: It's planned for 11.10, I believe. There's an unsupported PPA for 11.04 also.
<Igashu> I believe you can already grab it from the PPA
<Igashu> just doesn't come on the cd
<rww> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<MK``> I heard a totally false rumor that Ubuntu is forking GNOME and not using GNOME 3.
<Igashu> and yeah, unsupported.
<rww> erm, wrong one
<rww> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are _experimental_, _unstable_ and may break your system.
<rww> MK``: we're not crazy enough to fork GNOME
<maxo> hi, I'm trying to upgrade to 11.04 but I get: E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages
<astraljava> Hey guys, anyone else see just blinking cursor when booting into encrypted entire disk install, and needing to switch to VT[1-6] and then back to 7 again to see the unlock with the passphrase dialog?
<astraljava> Couldn't find a bug with that on lp.
<MK``> rww: you know someone will eventually make an anti-Unity GNOME 3 fork called Gubuntu
<MK``> er... distro of ubuntu* not fork
<Igashu> Well if Ubuntu keeps going in the same direction, who knows, maybe they'll just call the main trunk "OSX"
<Igashu> ;)
<Igashu> low blow, I know
<BluesKaj> maxo, what method are you using to upgrade?
<maxo> BluesKaj, update-manager -d
<BluesKaj> maxo, disable any ppas in the packagemanager or sources.list
<MK``> then Ubuntu can be Unity-buntu :D
<traskers> Do quicklists not work in Unity 2D?
<maxo> BluesKaj, hmmm my sources.list file only seems to have natty stuff in it now. But if I click install on the update-manager, it says the problem is with libpango1.0-0 and plymouth, so I've run apt-get upgrade libpango1.0-0 plymouth and now it seems to be doing something
<traskers> Do Unity quicklists work in Unity 2D? I had some set up in 3D but was having issues with other things, and now when I log into 2D they aren't available.
<karlhunt> anyone elses file menu borked?
<solexious> Hello, Googled with no luck, is it possible to restore the system tray (can't remember its "real" name) to 10.04
<solexious> 11.04*
<Waldii> i had the same problem
<solexious> I have a few apps that rely on it
<Waldii> i logged my account off
<Waldii> then clicked on my name
<Waldii> und down at the bar i changed to.. to what did i change XD
<Waldii> ehm
<Waldii> user .. blabla, the last thing
<Waldii> then i god a empty screen after logging in
<Waldii> so i restartet
<Waldii> then my ubuntu just gone black
<Waldii> after booting
<Waldii> but that is another problem i think
<Waldii> i had to put the last collumn of the boot options out
<Waldii> ./remove it
<Waldii> then booted it
<Tac> any chance 11.04 will rebase netbeans to 7? or will that be an 11.10 thing...
<Waldii> and changed back to ubuntu style
<Waldii> logged in and it was back :D
<Waldii> maybe that could work for u XD
<aroman> Hi, I've got a new laptop and I want to run Ubuntu on it, but the drivers that I need for wifi/graphics aren't in Maverick's kernel. They are however in Natty's. I've got Maverick on the laptop now. Is there a way I can upgrade to natty on it, right now?
<guntbert> aroman: if it is a new install and you are willing to take the risk (still beta) - install it afresh
<aroman> guntbert: aw I was hoping I wouldn't have to burn another CD lol
<Waldii> mhm, i have a problem installing the ubuntu iso to a usb stick o.o
<Waldii> http://www.abload.de/img/bildschirmfotoln7v.png
<aroman> but it's due out in like two days, I should certainly hope its basically release-quality :P
<guntbert> aroman: then use a usb-stick ?
<Waldii> haha, like me
<Waldii> but i fail
<Waldii> xD
<guntbert> Waldii: you reminded me of the usb-drive
<Waldii> uhm, what? :D
<lars_t_h> !quote
<rww> MK``: wouldn't surprise me
<itaylor57> KM0201: o/
<KM0201> o/
<itaylor57> KM0201: upgrade only took 1 hour
<KM0201> did you finally make the jump to 11.04?
<KM0201> not bad.. did it go smooth?
<itaylor57> KM0201: yep
<KM0201> well tahts good.. not ong ago, people were talking about borked upgrades constantly
<itaylor57> KM0201: so far not a big fan of unity
<KM0201> itaylor57, it takes some getting used to it.
<KM0201> i didn't like it at first either
<KM0201> unfortunately, it just kiills my old laptop, so i siwtched to xfce on my laptop.
<KM0201> i've not tried it on my PC (much faster) yet... but i'm sure it'll be fine
<vooze> hmm, not bad unity i think, when you get to know it
<alex4556> hi
<alex4556> is it possible to move the launcher in Unity to the right side of the screen?
<MK``> No alex4556
<tbf> <tbf> davidcalle: alex4556: actually wondering of the lences could be split into two panels...
<tbf>  ...e.g. launchers on left and active lences on right
<tbf>  "active", "smart", "interactive"
<tbf> ...auto hide without maximized window also might be nice
<alex4556> ?? that's not good
<tbf> really __hate__ this window maker style
<MK``> It's Shuttleworth's way of motivating you to learn how to program: so that you can fix terrible design issues like that, and vow to never become so disconnected
<alex4556> you could do that even in windows 95
<tbf> actually wondering if that retro window maker style of the left side panel is what causes all the bad reactions upon unity
<tbf> despite that unity makes lots of sense
<tbf> i __love__ how menu bars are integrated in the top panel
<alex4556> I would like to make my own decissions
<tbf> i __love__ how the top panel is used as titlebar for for maximized windows
<MK``> I'll probably be sticking to gnome shell :/
<alex4556> I'll probably use Debian ..
<alex4556> it's sad
<tbf> instead of fixing unities minor issues?
<tbf> alex4556: MK``: fixing the lenses panel should not be that hard.
<MK``> Just wait until he fixes it for right-to-left language support, then hijacck that change :P
<tbf> in worst case you cook a patch to hide it and use docky :-D
<tbf> or whatever.
<tbf> but guess giving it a more sane style gives better karma
<vooze> where is the old setup optins, that was in the top?? like settings etc.
<MK``> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/668415/
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 668415 in unity "Movement of Unity launcher" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<alex4556>  I rather change distro than trying to fix things in Unity, you need to feels somehow that your work is appreciated
<alex4556> maybe time for a new Ubuntu distro like Gubuntu based on Gnome 3
<MK``> alex4556: rofl I literally suggested that shortly before you joined
<alex4556> hope it will become reality soon :-)
<tbf> just noticed the launchers take some background color from their icons... ok, explains the psychedelic effect :-D
<tbf> alex4556: gnome-shell has its own issues
<tbf> alex4556: and i just learned to (re)appreciate the slick polish of ubuntu after testing f15 and opensuse this weekend
<MK``> f15?
<tbf> alex4556: actually always thought other big distros would at least __try__ competing with ubuntu... but i was naive
<tbf> MK``: fedora 15
<MK``> Ah
<Tac> well, 15 is pretty rough still I'd think....
<jibadeeha> i can't see what the problem is with Ubuntu .. works like a beauty for me, but have others having problems due to the video card they use
<jibadeeha> whoops mean Unity
<alex4556> for me it's mainly about freedom, since I like to customize my desktop
<alex4556> I can accept Unity, even if I don't like it
<tbf> jibadeeha: mainly that old-fashioned, psychedelic launcher on the left - i'd say
<alex4556> But I can'taccept the fact that I can't customize it
<tbf> jibadeeha: this launcher is __ugly__
<jibadeeha> alex4556, i imagine customisation options will come along further down the line
<tbf> jibadeeha: most other parts of unity just make a lot of sense
<jibadeeha> tbf, that is subjective
<zniavre> gnome3 is mush harder to customize no ? css etc....
<zniavre> much*
<alex4556> I suppose it will
<tbf> jibadeeha: sure. that's why customizations and such were invented :-D
<alex4556> it's a bit of difference between hard to customize and not possible or for the moment not designed to be customizable
<tbf> zniavre: especially with the boston guys' idiotic "once size fits all" attitude
<jibadeeha> tbf, indeed and customisations will probably arrive later down the line hence why there is an option to still use classic gnome
<alex4556> anyway, I'll stick to Ubuntu on the server side :-)
<tbf> oh! unity even does those move-window-to-border-to-maximize tricks.
<tbf> like it
<alex4556> as long as I can decide what shell to use, never know of wha't comming :-)
<zniavre> tbf,  the grid pluggin in ccsm
<JamesJRH> Global-menu has started ignoring whether windows are maximised or not. Is this a known bug?
<JamesJRH> No... wait...
<alex4556> I think "Global Menu" it's a bug by itself ..
<alex4556> I suppose it makes sense if you are an OS X user
<tbf> alex4556: also makes a lot of sense on 12" screens and smaller
<JamesJRH> It's stopped working on some, but not all, Firefox windows. (maximisation is irrelevant)
<tbf> alex4556: lots of screen space saved
<jibadeeha> works great on my netbook
<jibadeeha> tbf, exactly
<tbf> alex4556: actually makes even more sense if you honestly observe how you use main menus
<JamesJRH> alex4556: I'm not an OSX user. Never have been, probably never will be.
<tbf> alex4556: usually you only use them to discover an app. later you use shortcuts
<MK``> Well, with the "customizability is not in our design goals attitude", Ubuntu is turning into OSX anyway ;)
<JamesJRH> alex4556: It's just sooo space efficient.
<tbf> alex4556: for better apps you must not even learn shortcuts, as they try to provide you all relevant actions in context sensitive toolbars and such
<MK``> put that " in the wrong placce.
<tbf> alex4556: ....thing ms office ribbon bar, or more sophisticated concepts
<tbf> personally i think designing an app that truly depends on a menu bar is some kind of surrender in UX design
<tbf> you just entirely fucked up if you users must use it frequently
<stuart> one of the problems with the output on an external screen is still in ubuntu 11 as seen here https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=28306
<gordonjcp> tbf: I have an app that has no menu bar
<tbf> alex4556: still i believe unity should provide some indicator weither there is a menubar
<gordonjcp> tbf: but, I don't know where to put not-commonly-used things, and the close button
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 28306 in DRM/Intel "[Arrandale] VGA output buggy (wavering/out-of-phase-ness)" [Major,Reopened]
<stuart> there is a patch there and was wondering when it would be applied / how to apply it if its not being applied
<tbf> hovering the top panel... for "just in case"... is boring
<JamesJRH> MK``: When Unity matures, Ubuntu will leave OS X in the dust. :D
<tbf> gordonjcp: the close button already is in the titlebar
<JamesJRH> :P ---> Apple.
<jibadeeha> JamesJRH, i think it is almost there
<tbf> gordonjcp: the lest frequent options might be hidden behind a button that shows a popup menu
<gordonjcp> tbf: yeah, okay
<gordonjcp> tbf: but isn't that just reinventing the context menu?
<tbf> gordonjcp: context menu also is an option
<gordonjcp> tbf: http://www.gjcp.net/~gordonjcp/lysdr.jpg
<tbf> gordonjcp: well, and with that new app menu, you actually could just keep your boring old menubar...
<gordonjcp> in the current Git version, the filter width and modes are comboboxes
<tbf> gordonjcp: since it usually is hidden now
<gordonjcp> tbf: I really can't cope with the menu-bar-at-the-top thing
<JamesJRH> 4 out of 5 Firefox windows have stopped using Global Menu. ???
<JamesJRH> Everything else is normal.
<Waldii> guess who's back XD ehm, one question again, is switcheroo in ubuntu 11.04? xD
<gordonjcp> tbf: I tried Unity for two weeks, and gave up; there is simply nothing I like about it
<gordonjcp> tbf: and lots of things I absolutely cannot stand about it
<tbf> gordonjcp: just get over your __quite justified__ trouble with apple :-D
<gordonjcp> tbf: it's totally unusable
<tbf> (for the menubar)
<gordonjcp> no, the menu bar at the top is confusing
<gordonjcp> and there's no taskbar
<gordonjcp> which makes working out what's going on a bit hard
<jibadeeha> unity is your taskbar
<tbf> gordonjcp: yes. an indicator should be shown "i have a menubar, hover me!"
<gordonjcp> tbf: or just leave the menubar on the window
<jibadeeha> lol
<gordonjcp> if the app isn't supposed to have a menu bar, don't write it with a menu bar
<tbf> gordonjcp: what waste of sceen space :-)
<gordonjcp> tbf: no worse than the pointless strip of squares down the left side in unity
<tbf> gordonjcp: actually liked how firefox and epiphany suddenly got some chrome like style...
<JamesJRH> gordonjcp: It's way more usable than previous releases. I even tried KDE for a while because I couldn't stand the 'Applications, Places, System' menus. And KDE sucks.
<tbf> ...just because unity moved their app menu
<JamesJRH> Unity is amazing.
<zenrox> JamesJRH, imho xfce is amazing
<jibadeeha> JamesJRH, at last someone who agrees
<boritek> hello
<JamesJRH> First 3 letters of anything and you have it in most cases.
<boritek> how can i login in GDM with pamusb so that it mounts correctly the encrypted home. (my password changed since the initial password)?
<tbf> JamesJRH: +1
<JamesJRH> Beats looking through categories!
<tbf> ...same concept as in gnome shell
<gordonjcp> JamesJRH: first three letters of what?
<gordonjcp> or in what?
<tbf> gordonjcp: for starting apps without launcher
<gordonjcp> oh, in the alt-f2 thing?
<gordonjcp> that was broken last time I tried it
<JamesJRH> tbf: I haven't used Gnome 3/shell.
<larstorben> hi
<tbf> <windows> te <down> <enter> - terminal launched
<JamesJRH> gordonjcp: or meta-a.
<gordonjcp> tbf: I'm not using windows
<tbf> (ok, have control-alt-t for it)
<tbf> gordonjcp: still you have that key, unless you ordered a tux key - i guess :-D
<JamesJRH> tbf: windows? It's called meta.
<gordonjcp> tbf: ?
<gordonjcp> tbf: at this point, you've lost me totally
<asdffd> hi
<MK``> My windows key was mapped to Super in Ubuntu, not Meta
<MK``> I assumed that was the default
<gordonjcp> windows key?
<tbf> gordonjcp: that key with the windows symbol on it
<JamesJRH> tbf: Tux key?!! I want one! :D
<gordonjcp> tbf: I don't know what that is
<tbf> gordonjcp: some people prefer to call it meta :-D
<MK``> It depends on how you map it :P
<tbf> +1
<MK``> If you map it to meta you probably use emacs X)
 * gordonjcp looks around for a non-Model M keyboard
<asdffd> which ubuntuversion
<MK``> 10.10
<JamesJRH> MK``: Sorry, yes. I meant super not meta!
<MK``> lol
<gordonjcp> tbf: okay, which key?
<tbf> actually i don't have much trouble to call that key windows key as i use it to map window manager/shell shortcuts
<tbf> so somehow that name msft gave to that logo fits :-D
<tbf> but well.
<tbf> that's me.
<JamesJRH> meta is alt isn't it?
<tbf> JamesJRH: no, it should be different
<MK``> run xmodmap in terminal
<MK``> Meta is usually mapped to alt by default
<JamesJRH> Oh.
<tbf> MK``: or xev
<MK``> I mean for a list :P
<JamesJRH> gordonjcp: Try /super/ - a.
<hypodermia> the last couple of days of waiting for natty is painful.
<tbf> gordonjcp: this stupid key: http://www.fornongeeks.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/windowsKey.jpg - but guess your mac doesn't have it :-D
<gordonjcp> tbf: I'm not on a Mac, I'm on a PC
<gordonjcp> tbf: laptop keyboard?
<tbf> gordonjcp: ok. odd that you ask about that key then.
<MK``> Laptop keyboards always come with at least one (mine has 1)
<gordonjcp> tbf: well, I don't know what Windows looks like, particularly
<gordonjcp> tbf: and I can't tell symbols apart
<gordonjcp> like
<gordonjcp> the icons in the Unity sidebar are all identical little squares
<JamesJRH> !
<gordonjcp> I have no way of telling them apart without mousing over each one in turn
<asdffd> which ubutuversion
<tbf> gordonjcp: bug?
<JamesJRH> gordonjcp: Glasses?
<gordonjcp> tbf: dyslexia
<JamesJRH> gordonjcp: Oh.
<gordonjcp> or something related to dyslexia, really
<gordonjcp> I can read stuff like circuit diagrams just fine
<asdffd> which ubuntuversion
<gordonjcp> which is handy, since I'm an electronic engineer
<JamesJRH> gordonjcp: That's common to read diagrams but not strings of characters in Dyslexia.
<asdffd> please
<asdffd> which
<JamesJRH> asdffd: ?
<asdffd> which ubuntu
<gordonjcp> asdffd: whichever one you like
<asdffd> for me
<gordonjcp> that's not a really meaningful question
<ninjai> hey guys, currently set nautilus to remember a password forever to a samba share.  I typed it wrong.  Now I can't make it 'forget' so I can enter it again.
<asdffd> 10 10 or 11 04
<tbf> ninjai: it doesn't bug you about bad credentials?
<JamesJRH> asdffd: Depends on many things, but if you wait 2 days probably Natty.
<gordonjcp> is the artwork going to be different in the final release?
<tbf> asdffd: maybe just fetch the live image of natty, and if youc an deal with unity → natty
<tbf> gordonjcp: doubt with only two days going
<asdffd> no i hate unity
<ninjai> tbf nevermind, i failed at modifying an existing address
<tbf> gordonjcp: but probably worth to file a constructive bug report
<gordonjcp> tbf: I'm not totally sold on the aubergine-and-septicaemia colour scheme
<gordonjcp> I wouldn't call it a bug
<gordonjcp> I just don't like it very much
<JamesJRH> asdffd: Well then, you pretty much answer your own question. Go for Maverick.
<tbf> gordonjcp: the icons vs. your eyes issue? surely an UX or accessibility bug
<gordonjcp> tbf: well, yeah, kind of
<asdffd> james
<asdffd> natty has also  gnome
<gordonjcp> tbf: but, it means that Unity is fundamentally incompatible with my brain
<gordonjcp> tbf: the only real fix is to make it look and work like Gnome 2
<JamesJRH> asdffd: Yes but it's not out yet.
<tbf> gordonjcp: still the guys behind unity are motivated
<gordonjcp> and I don't see Canonical going for that
<gordonjcp> tbf: <shrug>
<tbf> gordonjcp: maybe you can work out something great with them, if you constructively describe your problem
<gordonjcp> tbf: I'll just use Xubuntu or something instead, it's fine
<tbf> gordonjcp: nah, giving up is lame.
<gordonjcp> tbf: I don't use Ubuntu 99% of the time anyway
<tbf> ok.
<gordonjcp> I only really boot into Ubuntu to check that stuff builds in Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> at some point I'll probably need to spend a bit more time sorting out a PPA, but right now I just don't have any time
<asdffd> unity shit
<tbf> gordonjcp: fair enough
<tbf> gordonjcp: guess you should try that opensuse build bots
<gordonjcp> tbf: ah, yeah, well that's a whole 'nother can of worms
<tbf> gordonjcp: https://build.opensuse.org/
<gordonjcp> tbf: they don't appear to have jack development packages for Ubuntu, which means that lysdr won't build on them
<tbf> gordonjcp: never really played with it, but it seems to build for many distros
<asdffd> unity shit
<tbf> gordonjcp: using build bots on my day job i know they are live changing time savers
<gordonjcp> tbf: yeah, one of my friends has actually set up buildscripts for lysdr
<gordonjcp> tbf: but it won't build Ubuntu packages, because jack isn't in the normal repositories
<gordonjcp> or something
<tbf> gordonjcp: tag, push, coffee, mail - oh, my code really integrates into into the current image
<gordonjcp> so I need to figure out how to fix that
<tbf> gordonjcp: hopefully obs works similarly convenient
<JamesJRH> Why are so many people complaining about Unity! If you don't like it, use standard Gnome 3! You have that choice. I'm glad Canonical have given me a new choice that I really like, and I'm grateful for it.
<tbf> JamesJRH: guess they just don't have used plain gnome3 yet :-D
<JamesJRH> asdffd: What was the point in saying that?!! TWICE!
<KM0201> anybody know how to enable control alt backspace, in xfce?
<gordonjcp> surely you do that in xorg.conf?
<KM0201> gordonjcp, thats y thinking, but i have no idea how to do that....
<KM0201> gordonjcp, previously, i always installed dontzap, and followed a few commands, but dontzap is not in the repos anymore.
<trism> KM0201: possibly: setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp; from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap since they don't list xfce
<trism> gordonjcp: the option was removed from xorg in the version that was in karmic
<gordonjcp> trism: entirely?
<asdffd> when stable
<asdffd> unity shitt
<lcb> hm
<trism> gordonjcp: it was moved from an x server option to an option in xkb
<gordonjcp> asdffd: is there a reason why you keep typing the same thing over and over?
<gordonjcp> trism: weird
<gordonjcp> oh well
<KM0201> trism, that seems to have done the trick.. thanks... but how do i add it to ~/.xinitrc.. to make it permanent?.. never done that before.
<gordonjcp> it's not something I've needed often enough to actually miss in about ten years
<asdffd> no
<KM0201> i don't even see that file..
<gordonjcp> I was kind of sad to see CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE go, but I mean really, when was the last time you had to kill a runaway X client *that* brutally?
<KM0201> trism, any ideas?
<trism> KM0201: I'm not really sure if .xinitrc will be used when you start xfce, might want to add it to the startup applications, however you do that in xfce
<KM0201> hmm...
<KM0201> so just make a file as executable, and then put that command in it, is that correct?
<yofel> well, considering you can kill X using sysrq+k anyway, ctrl-alt-backsp. is somewhat unnecessary
<KM0201> yofel, you can?
<yofel> although that's even more brutal than ctrl-alt-bsp
<yofel> as sysrq+k kills anything on the current VT, which on TTY7 happens to be X usually
<JamesJRH> In FF4, why doesn't ^Q ask me to save and quit?
 * yofel wonders if he just tried that out ^^
<lcb> lol, yeap, looks like
<lcb> wb KM0201, how's SysRq+k working?
<KM0201> yofel, that worked perfect, thanks
<yofel> :D
<lcb> lol
<KM0201> lcb, it actually took me a second, because my sysrq is under prtsc.. and i thought "shift" would activate it.. turns out, its 'ALT'.. go figure..
<KM0201> so it was a bit of a trial and error process
<yofel> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<yofel> the wiki has the full list of keys
<KM0201> ctrl alt backspace rolls off the fingers a little easier, but i can adjust to alt prtsc K
<lcb> hehehe KM0201, that was a good one.. reminded me the "Press alt+f4" to tease ppl
<KM0201> lcb, actually, it was what i wanted it to do.. yofel has been around long enough, that i figured eventually a key combination similar to that would get it to work
<yofel> heh
<lcb> :)
<yofel> use with caution though, since you can use sysrq as a replacement for your PCs reset  button too :P
<KM0201> yofel, i don't do it very often at all, i just like having it if something is misbehaving.
 * yofel nods
<JamesJRH> Hey! Cool, I always wondered what SysRq was! Thanks yofel! (and ubottu) :D
<JamesJRH> Hmm... annoying that NM depends on X.
<KM0201> JamesJRH, lol.. i've been using linux for the better part of 10yrs, sole OS for the last 5-6.. and I just found out this morning in #ubuntu that terminal had tab complete..lol.
<KM0201> been a while since i really learned something in #ubuntu.. i was quite amazed
<JamesJRH> :D
<JamesJRH> :P
<JamesJRH> It'd be useful if loging out wouldn't stop the network.
<trism> JamesJRH: click the "make available for all users" checkbox at the bottom of the dialog for editing connections and it won't
<bitplane> hey, anyone using a surround sound system here with a sub?
<Waldii> is there someone who worked with switcheroo? :/
<bitplane> i've got an odd bug, when I double click a track in banshee my sub disables until I change my sound settings
<bitplane> it's like it defaults to stereo
<JamesJRH_> Yep, it works! I'm logged out right now! :D
<JamesJRH> But selecting "Available to all users" restarted my mobile broadband and gave me a new IP address which is why I lost connection to IRC.
<JamesJRH> Is there a way of accessing NM from the command line?
<rww> !info cnetworkmanager
<JamesJRH> I've used netcfg and stuff in the past, but I want something that integrates with the GUI NM.
<ubottu> cnetworkmanager (source: cnetworkmanager): A command-line client for NetworkManager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21.1-1.1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 25 kB, installed size 208 kB
<JamesJRH> Hmm... I think I tried that on Arch Linux a year ago.
<JamesJRH> I couldn't access mobile broadband.
<rww> ah, I missed that bit. yeah, I think it's focused on wifi
<JamesJRH> Only ethernet and WiFi.
<JamesJRH> If it did mobile broadband it'd be great.
<hypetech> why are VNC ports listening on a default natty install?
<JamesJRH> Can I make networks connect automatically before login?
<trism> JamesJRH: with wifi, when you make it available to all users, it will connect during boot before you log in, I don't know about mobile broadband, although I'd guess it would be the same
<Pici>  = new JLabel();
<Pici>         
<JamesJRH> trism: Thanks.
<Pici> argh, mispaste.
<JamesJRH> trism: I'll try it.
<nerdy_kid> hi, I have an NVIDIA 8600GTM and compiz lags when windows are minimized.  I would like to know if anyone knows why...this graphics card can handle xonotic with vsync @60 fps...
<JamesJRH_> I'm back. Hey it works! :d
<JamesJRH_> :D
<JamesJRH_> This is very useful.
<JamesJRH> I have a laptop that I use as an Internet sharing gateway to my 3 mobile broadband. I can now switch on the gateway without loging in!
#ubuntu+1 2011-04-27
<JamesJRH> I share the network to friends at college using an access point.
<JamesJRH> This will now mean that /they/ can switch on the gateway too.
<JamesJRH> :D
<JamesJRH> as no password is required!
<JamesJRH> All I need to do now is set up NM dispatcher to 'sudo ifconfig ppp0 mtu 1430'.
<JamesJRH> There really should be an MTU setting for mobile broadband.
<JamesJRH> Hey! It's seems cnetworkmanager has been replaced with nmcli since last year. It's built in to NM and is therefore available without installation on Natty.
<JamesJRH> rww: Check out nmcli.
<ceed^> I'm having these small touchpad (Synaptic) problems in natty. Sometimes boxes like "Save" and "Cancel" in programs can't be clicked. I have to tab to them and then hit enter. One example is in the Synaptic package manager when installing. I can not click either "Apply" or "Cancel" in the popup window. I have to tab to one of them and hit enter. Any ideas what may be wrong?
<kyubutsu> i've seen that too..
<kyubutsu> and since yesterday desktop effects are kinda buggy too
<kyubutsu> we're just going to have to get to launchpad and wait for some updates
<ceed^> kyubutsu, what kid of graphics card are you using?
<kavurt> i upgraded my computer. it used to connect to wifi with 10.10. but now it can't. but wifi is available under lspci. what can i do?
<kyubutsu> radeon hd 5450 with fglrx
<ceed^> kyubutsu, I've got nvidia, so it can't be related to that
<JamesJRH> ceed^: It's not the touchpad. I have a pointing stick. Buttons work in some places not others. They usually work round the edges.
<kyubutsu> definitely a bug
<ceed^> JamesJRH, good to now. Thought it was problems with the Synaptic touchpad driver again. It was really messed up a couple of weeks ago and crashed X. Not fun.
<ceed^> kyubutsu, I wou like to report it, but it's so "all over the place" that it's hard to point to where the bug belongs
<nerdy_kid> anyone know how to speed up compiz on my nvidia geforce 8600M?  minimizing windows is laggy
<JamesJRH> GTK maybe...
<JamesJRH> It doesn't always happen.
<JamesJRH> I can't seem to reproduce the bug right now.
<ceed^> JamesJRH, it always happen in the package manager though. When I'm installing something I can never click on "Apply"
<kyubutsu> i've experience this in different apps
<kyubutsu> but JamesJRH is right, its not a consistent bug, but it is there
<JamesJRH> ceed^: Both the big icon with a tick on the main window, and the apply button on the summary dialog are working for me.
<ceed^> JamesJRH, it's the buttons on the popup where you confirm installation that isn't working for me.
<JamesJRH> ceed^: Can you confirm that it works *anywhere* on the button? Try top, top-right, right, etc..
<JamesJRH> Does it highlight on hover?
<aroman> hey guys, can anyone tell me how to get multitouch working in Natty on my laptop?
<ceed^> JamesJRH, The "Apply" on the popup works on the edges, "Cancel" doesn't work at all. The Apply button on Synaptic itself works fine. Seems to happen more often on popup windows.
<ceed^> No sorry, "Cancel" works on the edged also.
<JamesJRH> ceed^: Yes, it's the same bug I'm getting.
<JamesJRH> (Sometimes getting)
<JamesJRH> The bug affects the highlight. If it highlights, it works. If it doesn't highlight it doesn't work.
<Kyubey> I need help
<Kyubey> I'm trying to use my tv as a monitor for my older laptop that has HDMI
<aroman> anyone know how to get two-finger scrolling?
<Kyubey> I have a nvidia graphics chip in this
<Kyubey> But when I set up the TV as a display, it cuts off a part of the top and left
<Kyubey> I have no idea how to fix this
<JamesJRH> aroman: Look in Mouse > Touchpad.
<JamesJRH> Kyubey: Sounds like a graphics driver bug.
<JamesJRH> Maybe file it on Launchpad if not already filed.
<JamesJRH> Kyubey: Or a bug in Xorg.
<JamesJRH> aroman: Did you find 2 finger scrolling?
<JamesJRH> aroman: I've not tried it yet, but I was reading about multitouch earlier.
<JamesJRH> (I don't have a multitouchpad yet, but I should have one by Thursday. New laptop! :D )
<JamesJRH> aroman: Look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Kyubey> New plan!
<Kyubey> Since my TV does have vga, and apparently it supports the 1920*1080 VGA just fine
<Kyubey> I'm going to buy a VGA cable and use that instead
<JamesJRH> :)
<Kyubey> and keep the hdmi for only my xbox/ps3
<Kyubey> thanks! :)
<JamesJRH> That will probably work, as HDMI drivers/support is not mature.
<Internat> that makes me cry
<Internat> it really does.
<JamesJRH> Kyubey: I'm suprised you don't have one. I have 2 or 3 unused VGA cables.
<JamesJRH> Internat: What does?
<JamesJRH> ceed^: Can't find an existing bug report anywhere.
<JamesJRH> for the dodgy buttons.
<JamesJRH> ceed^: If you file it let me know, so I can vote for it.
<ceed^> JamesJRH, Okay, I will let you know
<JamesJRH> Thanks.
<JamesJRH> In FF4, why does ^Q not ask me to save and quit?
<JamesJRH> It just discards all my tabs without warning.
<Internat> JamesJRH: the lack of decent hdmi audio support
<Waldii> i blacklistet a kernelmodule in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf but it is still loaded :<
<JamesJRH> Internat: HDMI is new, proprietary, and riddled with DRM. Of course it's not well supported yet.
<JamesJRH> Actually, I think it's an open standard, but nevertheless, it /is/ riddled with DRM technology.
<Internat> oh i understand the reasons behind it. doesnt mean it doesnt make me cry :(
<JamesJRH> Lol.
<Flynsarmy> If 11.04 is being released on the 28th, shouldn't an RC be out by now? or are they not having one this time around?
<aguitel> Flynsarmy, no rc
<JamesJRH> I think DRM is the only thing I don't like about HDMI.
<Internat> just a bit painful when your building a media pc, and you want everythign going over hdmi, and then you struggle with audio
<Internat> i can get basic audio. but having to screw with modprobe.conf to get it to even do that is annoying.
<JamesJRH> Flynsarmy: No RCs. See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<JamesJRH> Internat: I'm yet to test Natty (Mythbuntu) on a media center I built last year. The HDMI graphics output was low resolution. :(
<JamesJRH> Hopefully fixed now.
<JamesJRH> In FF4, why does ^Q not ask me to save and quit?
<JamesJRH> It just discards all my tabs without warning.
<Flynsarmy> Internat: Out of curiosity - I have a media center PC with HDMI out plugged into an amp plugged into a PC. It's currently running windows and whenever I turn the TV off, the resolution changes down from 1920 to like 800 or something. Does Ubuntu have that same problem for you?
<aguitel> anyone try nvidia drivers with Geoforce FX 5200 ?
<Flynsarmy> Internat: errr, HDMI out plugged into amp plugged into TV :)
<bitplane> I just raised this on Banshee: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=648717
<ubottu> Gnome bug 648717 in Playback "Subwoofer turned off in pulseaudio when manually playing a track" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<bitplane> should it also exist on ubuntu's bug tracker?
<JamesJRH> In FF4, why does ^Q not ask me to save and quit?
<JamesJRH> It just discards all my tabs without warning.
<Flynsarmy> JamesJRH: chrome does that to me. real annoying
<Flynsarmy> JamesJRH: did you check the tab preferences?
<JamesJRH> Flynsarmy: Yeah, but Chrome/Chromium never did that, FF3 did.
<JamesJRH> Yes.
<JamesJRH> "Warn me when closing multiple tabs" is checked. Very annoying.
<BUGabundo> nn
<JamesJRH> nn?
<BUGabundo> nighty night
<JamesJRH> GN.
<JamesJRH> I think FF4 does things differently. But how? What this tab grouping feature, can groups be saved?
<JamesJRH> What's*
<Waldii> peace ~ www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5SkO7rOSSg
<Stameni> hello
<Stameni> I have just installed gnome 3 in 11.04
<Stameni> and unity and regular gnome crashed
<Stameni> is there any way to fix this
<Stameni> or it is better and quicker to reinstall it ?
<KM0201> Stameni, i reinstalled, it was easier.
<Stameni> KM0201 tnx, I`ll do that too
<jbicha> Stameni: do you know how to do ppa-purge?
<Stameni> no, I don`t, if i learn abat that, that will fix my problem ?
<jbicha> yes, but in the future don't install the Gnome 3 PPA, some things in there are broken
<KM0201> Stameni, i was able to successfully remove gnome-shell.. but it made my system very unstable, and unity never booted again (although ubuntu-classic did)
<KM0201> so i just reinstalled, it was less headache
<Stameni> KM0201 i will reinstall too ... thank you
<Stameni> jbicha, thank you too
<KM0201> Stameni, YMMV though, i would try uninstalling it, see if you have better luck.
<Stameni> i just figured out that I will anyway install final relese in day or two, so better to reinstall
<jbicha> it's basically finally release now anyway
<JamesJRH> Waldii: Totally off-topic, but you may be interested in this: http://ripple-project.org/
<jbwiv> guys, how does one reach the various preferences and admin apps in unity?
<jbwiv> and...is there a way to turn off the auto-hide behavior of the launcher?
<arand_> jbwiv: I think so yes, look in gconf or ccsm
<jbwiv> arand_, ok, thanks
<fuzzybunny69y> Hey guys! Everytime I startup my computer Dropbox, Skype Call Recorder and workrave pop up because there is no system tray/notification area. Is there anyway to get this to stop happening?
<jbwiv> looks like right-clicking the power icon will get you to System Settings. Odd :-/
<KM0201> when is fedora 15 due to be released?
<KM0201> woops
<drc> June, iirc ?
<hardcold> hello, I'm using Natty and in the "mouse" preference, there is only one speed setting for all devices (touchpad, plug in mouse, trackpoint)
<hardcold> It's frustrating to have to adjust this every time I plug in a mouse
<hardcold> any suggestions?
<hypodermia> god. it's painful to wait these last couple of days
<KM0201> hypodermia, not really.. :)
<KM0201> is there gonna be a releae party channle?
<hypodermia> yes
<KM0201> !release-party
<KM0201> releaseparty
<drc> hypodermia: And what do you think is going to change in the next couple of days?
<hypodermia> drc: i suppose i can grab the final release and get this computer shit out of the way
<trism> KM0201: see the /topic
<KM0201> trism, missed that.. :0
<drc> hypodermia: grap the latest daily and update and you can have it in a couple of hours
<hypodermia> drc: that's a clever plan. why didn't i think of that?
<IdleOne> KM0201: also !party but yeah /topic :)
<hypodermia> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Natty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/744/detail/
 * drc plans to party like it's 1999
<EpicCyndaquil> I'm running Unity on my Cr48, and I'd like to be able to start the launcher with the "search" key. Is there a terminal command to start the launcher?
<EpicCyndaquil> or another way to emulate the press of "Super", since there is no super on it?
<trism> EpicCyndaquil: in ccsm on the unity plugin you can set the key to show the launcher, can you set it to the search key there?
<EpicCyndaquil> well the search key is a media key, can configure it in KeyTouch
<trism> EpicCyndaquil: otherwise you could use: xdotool key Super
<EpicCyndaquil> installing xdotool, I'll give it a shot
<EpicCyndaquil> hm, oddly, the search key is bound in some other way, as it brings up "search for files"
<rww> !release-party is <alias> party
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<trism> EpicCyndaquil: yeah it is bring up the home dash for me, although I disabled hiding the launcher
<trism> EpicCyndaquil: oh, I meant using xdotool and the Super key, not the search key
<EpicCyndaquil> trism: I still don't understand, why is it bringing up this search?
<EpicCyndaquil> and yes, that's what I'm doing, that isn't the issue (at least I don't think so)
<trism> EpicCyndaquil: hmm, just using the Super key (without xdotool) does the same thing
<EpicCyndaquil> okay, well I disabled the search key in Keyboard Shortcut
<EpicCyndaquil> but I don't know how to assign a new shortcut to the panel opening
<EpicCyndaquil> do you know where I can do that?
<EpicCyndaquil> *launcher open
<trism> EpicCyndaquil: I see the issue, it seems you need to hold Super to show the launcher, just clicking it brings up the dash
<EpicCyndaquil> I don't believe so, typing in "xdotool key Super" in terminal works
<EpicCyndaquil> Where can I reconfigure the launcher open option?
<trism> EpicCyndaquil: ccsm in the unity plugin
<EpicCyndaquil> as in, if I wanted it to be a key other than Super?
<EpicCyndaquil> how exactly do I get there?
<trism> EpicCyndaquil: install compizconfig-settings-manager and it will show up in System Settings
<EpicCyndaquil> ah
<EpicCyndaquil> strange that this is done within comipz
<EpicCyndaquil> *compiz
<EpicCyndaquil> got it working
<EpicCyndaquil> all that information compiled together :)
<trism> EpicCyndaquil: excellent
<EpicCyndaquil> also, can I disable the Gnome compatibility in CompizConfig?
<EpicCyndaquil> or is it needed for Gnome apps?
<EpicCyndaquil> (I'm new to Unity)
<syn-ack> EpicCyndaquil, it's needed. Leave it alone.
<EpicCyndaquil> I figured as much
<syn-ack> Leave the Unity plugin alone too
<EpicCyndaquil> of course. Can xdotool simulate multiple key presses? Such as "Ctrl+Shift+Alt <something>"?
<barbazel> hey, is anyone out there running unity on Sandybridge?
<syn-ack> EpicCyndaquil, it should be able to
<EpicCyndaquil> is that the format I'd use?
<syn-ack> Don't know
<syn-ack> I use the tools that come with Gnome
<barbazel> because unity (I suspect the culprit is compiz 0.9x) locks up on me every few seconds, for a second or so when I'm using it
<EpicCyndaquil> indeed, that does work, just using the + operator
<barbazel> its really irritating
<jbwiv> the new launcher doesn't allow you to pass arguments to the application, or for that matter run other applications that don't appear in the launcher, like alt+f2 used to. Is there a way to get this behavior back?
<jbwiv> or mimic it in some way?
<trism> jbwiv: not sure I understand, I just did alt+f2, gnome-terminal -x top; and it worked, for clicking in the launcher you can create custom launchers (right click the desktop, create launcher) and drag them over (or drag them to another folder and then drag them over so they don't clutter your desktop)
<jbwiv> trism, ah...interesting. you are correct. I tried that once before and it didn't work, but it must've been my mistake
<jbwiv> sorry ;-/
<EpicCyndaquil> sweet, thanks so much trism for xdotool, I love this thing
<trism> jbwiv: no problem, there are very likely bugs there, maybe you hit one
<trism> EpicCyndaquil: yes, it is very useful
<EpicCyndaquil> small problem: After maximizing a terminal window, the top bar of Unity isn't showing, just a black bar
<lucas-arg> hey all... i dont know if this happened to anyone but... for some reason some times when i boot ubuntu, ubuntu stops booting giving me some irq error and caps lock light start flashing... anyone?
<EpicCyndaquil> lucas-arg: I got a kernal error the other day that did that, did you play around with installing/uninstalling gnome-shell?
<lucas-arg> EpicCyndaquil: nope... plain ubuntu installation...
<lucas-arg> EpicCyndaquil: i dont even know how to report that bug in launchpad since i dont know where to look at in the logs
<lucas-arg> started happening after a plymouth upgrade... i hate plymouth
<lucas-arg> i hope some dev reads this
<BitOperator> In unity; is there a way to rearrange the launchers on the left side ?
<helloEARTH> BitOperator: Off the top of my head, i think you just drag it a bit to the right then you can move it up or down
<lucas-arg> BitOperator: click and hold... while holding the mouse button take it off the dock and move it where u want to place the icon... it should move...
<BitOperator> neat
<BitOperator> thanks
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I have local ubuntu mirror, Can i populate the 11.04 repository, since it is not yet released ?
<arand_> kaushal: Should be possible, I mean the state it is in now is very similar to what it will be upon release.
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> is it natty,natty-security,natty-updates ?
<kaushal> where can i see the repositories pockets ?
<kaushal> arand_: you around ?
<arand_> kaushal: just "natty [list of sections]"
<kaushal> arand_: not sure i understand that ?
<kaushal> "natty [list of sections]" ?
<arand_> Security updates are "deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty-security main restriced universe multiverse" normal
<arand_> kaushal: Oh, hang on, you are actually correct, nevermind :D
<kaushal> arand_: where can i see the lists
<BitOperator> Hmm, can the beta be upgraded to final ?
<arand_> kaushal: I don't know, this is mine: http://paste.debian.net/115194/
<arand_> !final | BitOperator
<ubottu> BitOperator: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Natty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<BitOperator> Excellent, thankyou.
<cpatrick08> cant wait for natty to come out but i cant decide if i love unity or not just glad i got the option for ubuntu classic if i decide i dont
<aguitel> anyone try nvidia drivers with Geoforce FX 5200 ?
<hanasaki> how do I get the mouse to switch btween desktops with wobbly windows?
<EpicCyndaquil> how do I configure compiz to not have the focused window follow me from workspace to workspace?
<EpicCyndaquil> where can I report a bug?
<Logan_> !bug | EpicCyndaquil
<ubottu> EpicCyndaquil: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<EpicCyndaquil> what is the name of the top bar within Unity?
<EpicCyndaquil> (the one at the very top of the screen)
<andycc> EpicCyndaquil, I believe it's called a panel.
<EpicCyndaquil> thank you.
<aroman> hi guys, so after doing a little test‌ing, I have discovered  that compiz is freezy (it hangs when doing any 3D things intermittently). I would normally downgrade to maverick, bBut  my my laptop (very new Dell with Sandybridge) needs the maverick kernel to work properly. Is there some way I can downgrade compiz to 0.8x on Natty?
<aroman> i realize that would break unity, but as it is right now, its not worth it I'm afraid
<andycc> aroman, if Compiz is messing with your laptop, why use it? You can revert to a classic GNOME desktop or Unity 2D.
<aroman> andycc: because I like compiz, and its not compiz in general (I don't think at least) thats causing the issue, it's just the 0.9x series which is still not stable iirc
<aroman> though i'm willing to try unity 2D; how would I go about doing that?
<micahg> aroman: install unity-2d, change at GDM login
<EpicCyndaquil> I think I might have just solved a bug
<EpicCyndaquil> I'm shocked at myself
<andycc> aroman, I believe you can also install the Natty kernel in Maverick.
<aroman> andycc: ah that might work
<andycc> I see http://www.chimerarevo.com/2011/02/07/ubuntu-10-10-come-installare-il-kernel-2-6-38/ as a guide (it's in Italian, though).
<aroman> I'll need the natty version of xorg too
<EpicCyndaquil> except now I'm having that window following issue again...
<jan__> hello, I run Natty on virtualBox, and I cannot resize the Alt+F2 panel. The Panel cover the whole screen. Is there a way to resize it, and where ?
<jbicha> jan__: does the Dash cover the whole screen also?
<aroman> my dash convers the whole scren
<aroman> i thought that was normal?
<alex__> is there any way to move the 11.04 sidebar to the  bottom of the screen?
<jan__> yes
<alex__> jan__ how?
<alex__> is it possible to get kde on 11.04?
<rww> alex__: yes
<alex__> rww: how?
<rww> install the 'kubuntu-desktop' package
<jan__> how ?
<alex__> rww: i couldnt find it in the software center
<sagaci> alex__: install kubuntu 11.04
<rww> alex__: update your package lists. The command-line for it is sudo apt-get update; I don't know how to do it in GUI because I don't use GNOME.
<alex__> rww: i still cant find it
<andycc> jan__, wait, you can move the dock to the bottom of the screen?
<rww> alex__: copy the output of "apt-cache policy" to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and link the page it creates here
<jbicha> perhaps click Show technical items
<jbicha> jan__: what's your VBox screen resolution?
<alex__> rww: sry i couldnt get ur last message
<rww> alex__: run "apt-cache policy" in a Terminal. Copy and paste the output into http://paste.ubuntu.com/ . Take the address of the page it gives you and put it in this channel.
<andycc> alex__, search for kubuntu-desktop in the software center; to update your package lists, run the Update Manager and hit "Check".
<andycc> ("kubuntu-desktop", not just "kubuntu" or "kubuntu desktop")
<alex__> andycc: i found it in the synaptic package manager
<jan__> I did it cover my xhole screen : 1366x768
<jan__> I can move the dock ?
<jan__> andycc: I don't understand
<alex__> how do you move the sidebar?
<jan__> I scroll
<andycc> jan__, Alex asked if you can move the Unity dock and you (presumably) replied with "yes".
<jan__> sorry
<alex__> jan__: so is it possible?
<jan__> I don't see where I could do it :/
<jbicha> jan__: try http://askubuntu.com/q/36341/1579 for instructions on switching to desktop mode
<andycc> alex__, no, you can't move the dock.
<alex__> jan__: i think i saw an option in compizconfig, but it didn't do anything
<alex__> this is a really stupid question, but how do you make another bar like the one at the top?
<andycc> alex__, in Unity? Not exactly possible.
<alex__> lol the sidebar is a ripoff of windows 7
<alex__> bye everyone, and thanks for the help
<CT_down> hey guys, new user here.  Usb wireless adapter worked out of the box (driver: rt2800usb version 2.6.38-8), but it throttles like crazy, while updating my packages sees speeds from 300 kb/s to 239 B/s). I have no such problems from windows.  No 3rd party drivers listed either.  What can I do?  Power management is on, think turning that off would help at all, and how would i do so? or can i up...
<CT_down> ...the radio power?
<jan__> I've tried the askubuntu thing and I could have a minimal panel with gsettings set com.canonical.Unity form-factor 'Desktop'
<jan__> Thanks
<hanasaki> running nautilus results in Gtk-ERROR **: GTK+ 2.x symbols detected. Using GTK+ 2.x and GTK+ 3 in the same process is not supported
<hanasaki> aborting...
<David_HII> can somone help me diagnose sendmail connection refused problems
<vooze> Okay, decided i dont like unity, going for gnome 3 now :D
<BlueLaguna> Is there any way to rearrange the indicator applets at the top of the screen in Natty?
<arand> BlueLaguna: I don't think so no..
<vooze> thats why i dont like unity.. it cant make it "yours" :)
<envisean> is anyone familiar w/ bonding in 11.04's beta?
<envisean> i'm having some issues bringing the old configs for /etc/network/interfaces over to 11.04 and getting bonding to startup properly
<andycc> Okay, so I 'upgraded' to GNOME 3 as per the instructions on AskUbuntu, restarted, and now my desktop is ugly as hell and the Adwaita theme is nowhere to be found. Does anyone know in which package it's supposed to be?
<rww> andycc: remove gnome-accessibility-themes and install gnome-themes
<rww> not sure if those package names are right :S
<andycc> rww, no such luck. I already have gnome-themes installed, and removing gnome-accessibility-themes does nothing.
<rww> hrm, odd. that made it work for me.
<andycc> I guess I'll try restarting again.
 * andycc searches for the restart button
<cdbs> andycc: Install gnome-themes-standard
<cdbs> andycc: That's a major catch
<cdbs> andycc: remove gnome-accessibility-themes
 * cdbs is a GNOME3 PPA developer
<andycc> cdbs, okay, will do...
<andycc> cdbs, finally, it works! Well, kind of.
<andycc> I get the GTK theme, but not the correct window borders.
<mbn_18> Hi, how do I add widgets to the top toolbar in Natty ( Unity ) ?
<mbn_18> Is it possible at all?
<cdbs> andycc: Set it so in System Settings
<arand> mbn_18: I don't think it's supposed to be possible at least..
<andycc> Okay, logging out and in fixed the window decoration, many thanks to cdbs again! Just one other question, does anyone know what happened to the Cantarell font?
<cdbs> andycc: I dunno, well, you're welcome. Does GDM theme well now?
<cdbs> andycc: And, I guess nm-applet still seems out of place
<mbn_18> I see Unity call them app indicators
<cdbs> mbn_18: Which applet do you need?
<mbn_18> Also found a list on askubuntu.copm but I dont know how to install one of those
<andycc> cdbs, GDM is properly themed with Adwaita, but the fonts are horrible. nm-applet looks okay with the ubuntu-mono-dark icon theme.
<mbn_18> I used to have some metrics like networ/cpu/etc...
<cdbs> andycc: You can change fonts with gnome-tweak-tool, also in the PPA
<andycc> cdbs, yes, but the Cantarell font isn't installed, and searching for it in the apt database yields nothing.
<cdbs> andycc: I use the Ubuntu font with GNOME3, it looks good
<freaky[t]> cdbs: ubuntu have gnome3? oO
<rww> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are _experimental_, _unstable_ and may break your system.
<freaky[t]> ok i dont want them to break my system ;D
<freaky[t]> thanks
<cdbs> freaky[t]: Its in a PPA, and it works well, its just that you need some spare time, thought, patience and you need to know how to ask for help
<freaky[t]> ill stick to gnome classic
<freaky[t]> ubuntu classic
<cdbs> freaky[t]: It works well in my case, but still its *experimental*, and many users have borked up their system with i
<cdbs> t
<cdbs> There's also no proper downgrade path, though I managed to downgrade successfully, with some hackin' here and there
<freaky[t]> yes i will not use it thank you
<Logiar> Bah
<Logiar> my laptop seems to hate linux now
<mbn_18> Logiar: ick it in the nuts
<Logiar> first it froze on syslinux so i tried unetbootin and it freezes there too
<mbn_18> Logiar: your installing using the USB?
<Logiar> in syslinux it showed the version number and such then a flashing line but threw no errors
<Logiar> yeah
<mbn_18> Logiar: the FS of the USB should be FAT32
<Logiar> it is
<mbn_18> I had problems installing USB in old comp
<mbn_18> Try CD ?
<vooze> I have decided to stay with unity insted of gnome3, but where is all the settings etc. etc. ? Used to be in the top at the left
<cdbs> vooze: Which settings?
<Logiar> not possible to use cd
<mbn_18> vooze: check the power button
<arand> vooze: System setting in the shutdown menu afaik
<cdbs> vooze: You can get Unity configuration options in CCSM
<cdbs> vooze: for all other options, check the shutdown menu
<vooze> ah there it was, thanks guys :)
<cdbs> We just did a usability test on vooze :) Its a bug: Users not able to find settings
<vooze> agree ;)
<vooze> well its fine up there, just did not see it ;D
<mbn_18> Logiar: What error it throw?
<arand> I really do hope they reconsider either the menu symbol, or the location of the settings on oo...
<El_Che> I fear the worst for unity, but so far so good. It does not feel slow nor buggy.
<El_Che> feared
<Logiar> mbn_18: as i said, it doesn't
<cdbs> El_Che: Believe me, it'll be a success
<vooze> cdbs, but what do you mean by unity configuration in CCSM? what is CCSM?
<cdbs> vooze: Install compizconfig-settings-manager package, and start up ccsm by running 'ccsm' on the command lin
<Logiar> Gaaah.. okay the problem might be with the acpi being wrong and causing a lock when there's a usb device connected
<cdbs> vooze: A faster way, install compizconfig-settings-manager first, then type alt+f2, then type about:config and press enter, and that's it
<Logiar> hrm
<El_Che> cdbs: I have two worries. The gnome3/unity split, and I wonder how less technical people (read my wife, parents) will handle the interface when they don't memorize keyboard shortcuts
<mbn_18> Logiar: Do you get to the point where you can append text to the boot command?
<cdbs> El_Che: GNOME3 is even more neckbeard-y :)
<Logiar> not using syslinux
<cdbs> El_Che: Unity is simpler, I did a test by giving my laptop to my father for a day, and he liked it very much
<vooze> El_Che, i just tryed gnome3, its nothing like gnome2.. i like unity better than gnome3
<cdbs> vooze: I feel the same here
<cdbs> Unity is like a proper transition for gnome2 users
<El_Che> I haven't had the "need" so far to try gnome3 yet. Weird. Means that unity does wat it should do
 * cdbs dual-boots Ubuntu and Fedora
<vooze> i just tryed it 30 mins ago.. and it was not really as user friend as gnome2
<El_Che> Nevertheless I find unity annoying without the alt-shift-up keyboard shortcut
<vooze> cdbs, is fedore so good? many years since i tryed it
<El_Che> and it's a little hidden for non technical users (read the will only use the mouse)
<vooze> back when i was only using linux for servers
<Logiar> using unetbootin i get the command line if i select test memory, it throws "cannot load a ramdisk with an old kernel image." then the command line
<arand> vooze: It's very nice for trying out gnome3, F15 seems to be coming a long nicely..
<arand> Is it just me thinking that in the end, gnome3 and unity ended up quite similar after all..?
<vooze> guess it might try it some day
<El_Che> thinking about it, unity is a pretty ironic name :)
<arand> El_Che: Extremely.
<Logiar> Oh man
<ircrob> can ubuntu kernel be changed to compile usb modules instead of in kernel
<ircrob> how do i stop udev loading tg3 net module ?
<mbn_18> ircrob: delete it?
<ircrob> guess i will have to do that
<mbn_18> ircrob: better move it
<ircrob> did what it said in /etc/udev/rules.d/README but no luck
<ircrob> what is best way to send request to ubuntu kernel developers ?
<arand> ircrob: Report a bug
<arand> ircrob: Or post to the mailing list, possibly.
<ircrob> this channel is logged, do they read it ?
<mbn_18> ircrob: its not working like this
<somethinginteres> hi all, I am trying to connect to my iPad through the Network using the Wifi sharing aspect of Goodreader. See: http://www.goodreader.net/gr-man-tr-wifi.html I can see my iPad in Network but I can't access it,  I'm getting the following error http://paste.ubuntu.com/599649/
<eee_> quit
<eagles0513875> whene is release day for natty anyway
<SwedeMike> !schedule | eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875: A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<eagles0513875> thanks
<cdbs> vooze: Its okay, I just installed it to get a taste of it. Its not as user-friendly as Ubuntu, and Yum is somewhat slow, apart from that is good
<cdbs> Oh, and Gnome Shell can somewhat be restricting
<psalden> figured I'd try to load the most recent natty images through usb once more, but they're still not working for me... is there any sort of known issue related to that?
<vooze> cdbs, ah okay :)
<Starminn> Any way to get Banshee to display lyrics?
<somethinginteres> Starminn: a lyrics plugin did exist
<Starminn> somethinginteres: If it's the one I think you're thinking of, it broke my Banshee and I had to go through and find and delete all traces of the plugin by hand before I could run Banshee again.
<Starminn> somethinginteres: Any others? :)
<somethinginteres> Starminn: having a gander now
<vooze> Is it possbile to lock the new unity "screen aka. the place where all programs are run from??
<vooze> so it dont go away move the mouse moves
<somethinginteres> Starminn: I am thinking of the one listed here: http://banshee.fm/download/extensions/
<vooze> nvm, found it :)
<Starminn> somethinginteres: Not the one I was thinking of. :) I never saw that one. If I may ask, how did you come across that?
<somethinginteres> Starminn: Just went to the banshee website which is http://banshe.fm and went to the section linked at the bottom of the site "Extensions" from there I saw that it was part of the "community extensions" package which you can download from there
<Starminn> somethinginteres: Wow..... And here I always used search engines... I guess sometimes the old fashioned way is the best. (I'm downloading them now, I'll let you know how it goes)
<traskers> Do Unity quicklists work in Unity 2D? I had some set up in 3D but was having issues with other things, and now when I log into 2D they aren't available.
<somethinginteres> Starminn: awesome. It looks like you need to build them yourself
<Starminn> somethinginteres: Read above the "build from git" -- there's a repo for them,
<somethinginteres> Starminn: ah, awesome
<Starminn> somethinginteres: Thank you so, so very much. It works like a charm, man. Can't even begin to explain my gratitude. :)
<somethinginteres> Starminn: haha no worries man!
<Starminn> somethinginteres: (By the way, this is Banshee running on Ubuntu 10.10, but I knew I'd get more Banshee help here, and Banshee == Banshee no matter what I'm running. *shrug*)
<Starminn> somethinginteres: So, my apologies for the non-supported version, but hey, whatever, lol. Again, thanks a ton.
<qfd> ubuntu comes one day !
<somethinginteres> Starminn: no problem. Just FYI in case you do need banshee help again at some point and the ubuntu channel yeilds no results there's a banshee specific IRC channel too
<Starminn> somethinginteres: I tried a few different channels, but I could never find it. I wanted to ask in the Banshe channel but assumed there wasn't one. Do you happen to know what it is?
<somethinginteres> Starminn: it's #banshee on irc.gnome.org
<Starminn> somethinginteres: Ah. gnome.org -- that would explain it. It gets hard to get support sometimes when apps are spread across so many different server networks.
<Starminn> :)
<somethinginteres> Starminn: yeah, you're right :)
<Starminn> somethinginteres: Alright, well thanks again, man. Now I have the actual Banshee support channel. :) My many thanks to you -- you are a Saint.
<Starminn> ...err, close to it. :)
<vooze_> My launcher dont work anymore: i was "playing around" in CCSM, and tryed to activate cube insted of the normal window switcher, and then laucher stopped working.. after reboot it was going.. in gnome2 to write this.. any ideas?
<bigbrovar-sgs> hi guys guys . i am having issues booting kubuntu nattty. on my. machine . it always hangs at login . even when i choose for it to boot in saFe mode . it hangs at the safe mode console option . the laptop is an Intel arrandale graphic chip with core i 5
<_silentAssassin> i cannot uninstall python-gtk2-dev i get a installation error
<somethinginteres> vooze_: "going" after reboot, do you mean it came back?
<vooze_> of sorry, i mean gone :)
<vooze_> its just a blank dekstop, no menus no nothing :P
<somethinginteres> vooze_: long shot but just in case, check that "Unity" is ticked in ccsm
<bigbrovar-sgs> it booted fine initially but just got to work and now its hanging.  it did.this before but i reinstalled now.its back
<bigbrovar-sgs> i.can not even get how to.boot into console
<vooze_> somethinginteres, how should i open ccsm when i have no menues or anyhing ? :D
<Starminn> somethinginteres: Any hope that the Cube and Unity will be able to live harmoniously side-by-side at any point in the future?
<somethinginteres> vooze_: try ALT+F2 or load it from terminal in GNOME2
<somethinginteres> Starminn: no idea :)
<Starminn> somethinginteres: :( That's disheartening. Ah well.
<vooze_> somethinginteres, ah seems it had deactivated unity in ccsm, trying to reboot into unity now, thanks
<somethinginteres> vooze_: no worries, let us know how it goes
<vooze> somethinginteres, works allmost now, but i cant seem to move my "windows"
<vooze> any idea on that?
<vooze> they are just stuck
<vooze> like the top of each window is gone
<somethinginteres> vooze: hmm, well I just tested something out and it's basically crashed my box lol brb gotta reboot
<somethinginteres> vooze: try this "ALT+CTRL+F7"
<vooze> nothing
<vooze> somethinginteres, : www.vooze.dk/ss.png
<somethinginteres> vooze: maybe try asking in #ayatana
<freaky[t]> how come with Ubuntu Classic doesnt work any glx stuff like playing games or glxgears the screen jsut goes black?
<somethinginteres> vooze: I see. Not really sure, sorry you could try "unity --replace" from terminal or do "ALT+F2" then type "unity --replace" to respawn everything be aware it could require you to restart if there's any errors
<drcasper> hi
<step21> freaky[t], maybe not the right driver running or 3D disabled?
<freaky[t]> im running the driver from additional drivers thing
<freaky[t]> how to enable 3d?
<vooze> somethinginteres, i got the "top bar" back(the one with wifi, battery etc.) but still cant move windows
<drcasper> guys,, i want to install a system manager that displays on my desktop
<drcasper> is conky my best bet?
<vooze> somethinginteres, #ayatana figured it out, command was unity --reset
<somethinginteres> vooze: ah, I see well that's good to know :)
<step21> freaky[t], do "glxinfo | grep direct" in a terminal and check what it says
<step21> drcasper, why not stick to 1 channel? or just try it and see if you like or not, nobody can know what you will like
<Beaslin> hi
<Beaslin> weiß jemand, ob es jetzt schon vernünftige unterstützung des fglrx treibers in natty gibt?
<bazhang> !de | Beaslin
<ubottu> Beaslin: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Beaslin> ah sorry
<vooze> quick question; when i open a link it allways open i firefox, even though chrome is my default browser, how to change this?
<scoundrel50a> Hi, back last week, with the help of a couple of people on here, I attempted to install mNatty again on my laptop. Took about 4 hours all told because as soon as Natty is booted, the backlight gets turned off. We tried everything to get it working, but ended up having to uninstall Natty, and go back to Maverick, which works perfectly. As tomorrow is the launch date for mNatty, i was just wondering if the backlight problem has been fixed.
<vooze> scoundrel50a, did you install beta1 or 2 back then?
<vooze> because i had problems installing ubuntu 11.04 beta1 from livecd, but no problem with beta2
<step21> vooze, from what program? for x-chat for example you have to change its settings separately I think
<qfd> hi
<qfd> i have a question
<steveire> In maverick when I inserted an SD card it appeared as /media/disk. In natty it appears as /media/1B8D-67AB. Bug or feature?
<vooze> step21, ah, i see.. thanks
<bazhang> qfd, ask then
<somethinginteres> steveire: possibly a bug if it isn't reading the volume label correctly. You might like to ask at #ubuntu-bugs
<scoundrel50a> vooze: sorry, getting reasdy to go out, installed beta 1 and 2 and beta 2 from alternative cd install as well. Nothing.
<scoundrel50a> computer is only a month old, and its had a bashing already, lol
<scoundrel50a> with installs and uninstalls
<step21> scoundrel50a, weird ... to track it down, could you maybe make a sort of comparison with differences in driver version from maverick to natty? not now ofc, but some time ...
<scoundrel50a> steph21: I will be back about 1pm, and will try then. I will need help for that, as I dont know how to get that information. About to leave now.
<scoundrel50a> back later.
<step21> okay
<JamesJRH> So what time/timezone will it go live tommorow?
<head_victim> JamesJRH: there is no set time, it's just when it's ready according to the release manager.
<JamesJRH> Will it be available on BitTorrent shortly before it goes live on the website? I want to download it early so I can help seed it.
<JamesJRH> I should get up to a share ratio of at least 20.
<JamesJRH> I think it should be available on BT about 2 hours before it goes live.
<nikolai_> hello all. 11.04 has great out of the box support for my lenovo s10-3 compared to previous releases, but it doesn't seem hibernate or suspend is working properly. when i bring it back from suspend it displays an artifacted non-functional screen and when i bring it back from hibernate it's just a non-functional black screen
<nikolai_> any ideas?
<head_victim> JamesJRH: that's up to Canonical, and a ratio of 20 is not that great sorry to say, 200 maybe.
<Ian_Corne> are you using the OS radeon driver nikolai_ ?
<nikolai_> i am not
<nikolai_> this netbook uses intel GMA
<Ian_Corne> Then i don't know
<Ian_Corne> you could check syslog
<JamesJRH> head_victim: It's a contribution.
<Ian_Corne> to see what's going wrong
<Ian_Corne> for hibernation you require at least as much swap space as memory usage
<nikolai_> i was thinking maybe the default swap wasn't big enough (2gb ram) but it's 5.86gb which is sufficient i believe
<Ian_Corne> yes, that should be sufficient
<head_victim> JamesJRH: Indeed, it does all help. The torrents are usually pretty quick when they are release anyway
<head_victim> I just run an rsync to a local mirror daily that is both a release and package mirror, makes updating easy ;)
<Ian_Corne> Couldn't just download it via http and then replace the torrented file with the complete file?
<JamesJRH> head_victim: That's ok then.
<nikolai_> so wherein the logs should i be looking?
<histo> nikolai_: when you bring it back can you hit alt+F2 and type in r then hit enter?  see if that will bring back the desktop
<nikolai_> i'll try that
<nikolai_> i know bringing up the terminal works
<nikolai_> alt f1 i think?
<histo> nikolai_: well doing what I said should restart the gui
<nikolai_> or f7
<nikolai_> okay
<nikolai_> will try that
<histo> nikolai_: alt+F2 will bring up a run dialog then r plus enter is for restart
<histo> why does tzdata get updated daily
<joandrade> hey everyone, does anyone know if I can control unity from a terminal windows?
<qfd> hi
<qfd> i have a question
<joandrade> window*
<bazhang> qfd, then ask
<step21> joandrade, what do you mean by control?
<histo> joandrade: control it how?
<histo> !ask | qfd
<ubottu> qfd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joandrade> step21, well, I'd like to use brightside (a program that implements "hot corners" like on the mac) to show all workspaces when I get the mouse in the lower right corner, for instance
<joandrade> step21, in brightside you can choose from a set of actions, or run a command, so that's what I'm looking for
<step21> joandrade, I don't think unity is scriptable like that. I could be wrong though
<step21> isn't there a compiz plugin for hot corners?
<joandrade> histo, right now, i only need the commands for "workspace switcher" (the purple icon), and show all windows (which can be accomplished by super+w)
<histo> joandrade: gnome-shell has that built in suprised unity removed it.  just tried now
<histo> joandrade: maybe somehwere in ccsm
<joandrade> step21, I don't know, I'm going to look for it
<joandrade> histo, thanks
<histo> joandrade: i'm installing it now i'll check
<histo> joandrade: I know they added some unity controls in there
<step21> joandrade, otherwise, does this help: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/set-up-hot-corners-for-compiz-grid.html
<histo> joandrade: try super+s
<bigbrovar-sgs> hi guys. after i short down my system i can nolonger get it to boot.
<bigbrovar-sgs> booting usually stops at kdm,  am using kubuntu 11.4
<bigbrovar-sgs> when i try to boot. the sysyem hangs at kdm and completely stops responding
<histo> joandrade: there are keyboard shortcuts in unity by default super , super+a, super+F1, super+w, shift+alt+up, super+d, ctrl+alt+left/right/up/down, super+s, super+f and alt+F2
<bigbrovar-sgs> last time this happened i had to do a reinstall
<joandrade> step21, thanks for that link
<bigbrovar-sgs> from scratch.
<bigbrovar-sgs> and it has happened again. any idea how to fix this or if it is a known issue
<bigbrovar-sgs> cant boot my laptop. had to type this ffrom my phone
<histo> joandrade: in ccsm I believe you could set a hot corner for the workplace switcher or expo or whatever they call it
<histo> joandrade: yeah go in there and set the expo edge
<joandrade> histo, under what menu would that be?
<step21> bigbrovar-sgs, you did what with your system?
<histo> joandrade: under compizconfig-settings-manager  exp is in the dekstop section
<histo> joandrade: s/exp/expo
<joandrade> histo, thanks
<th^^> anyone having problems with flash in firefox btw?
<th^^> for me, if video has some overlay controls (which get hidden when video starts playing.. like youtube/vimeo), they just flicker on top of the video for every 0.1sec
<th^^> this doesn't happen with chromium :/ firefox only
<El_Che> th^^: 64-bit?
<th^^> yup, 64bit
<El_Che> th^^: https://nxadm.wordpress.com/2009/04/26/install-64-bit-adobe-flash-player-on-ubuntu-904/
<El_Che> th^^: work on newer ubuntu as well. In short: the 32-bit plugin on 64-linux is not so nice
<th^^> uhm, so default flash plugin isn't 64bit?
<El_Che> th^^: non the 64-bit on is beta
<El_Che> th^^: it's the 32-bit with nsplugin
<th^^> i see
<gnomefreak> anyone else having issues boot pae kernel? 2.6.38-8-generic-pae #42
<histo> I've always used the 64bit plugin
<histo> th^^: if you go to the get flash site from you nix box. There is a little box that says for 64bit version click here beta or something
<nikolai_> any idea to disable the entering of a keychain password to auto connect to my wifi?
<th^^> i installed whatever came with ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<nikolai_> *how to
<gnomefreak> the flash complaint is it that the videos are in fast forward?
<th^^> gnomefreak: nahh, just the video controls flicker on top of the video when they should be hidden
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<th^^> and only in firefox :)
<gnomefreak> be back lets try this whole booting thing again
<El_Che> th^^: follow the howto, it works
<mikehh> couple of comments
<mikehh> I have Ubuntu natty (up-to-date) in 3 partions at the moment (Kubuntu amd64, Ubuntu amd64 and Ubuntu i386
<joandrade> histo, thanks, everything is running as intended now. for the record, to show all of the windows, it's under the scale item, of the window management menu (Enable window picker for all windows)
<joandrade> step21, thanks for your help
<mikehh> I can't log into Kubuntu at the moment
<histo> jo-erlend: oh I thought you were asking about the workspace switcher (expo). yeah the window switcher is (scale)
<mikehh> It does not accept my password - I can boot to fix it and run dpkg and resume and it accepts my password, but the normal boot will not
<mikehh> any ideas on this
<Ian_Corne> maybe it mounts a different root device ?
<Ian_Corne> did you check your grup?
<Ian_Corne> grub!
<mikehh> running clasic I have my clock in the panel displaying the weather thinggy in Ubuntu i386, but can't get it to come up with amd64
<mikehh> Ian_Corne: hadn't thought of that, will have a check when I try to re-boot again
<mikehh> I also still get a problem running kde applications with default Ambiance theme, (reported this in Maverick beta and it still happens)
<mikehh> at app startup the mouseover displays blck-on-black - i.e.can't see it
<mikehh> black-on-black
<gnomefreak> nothing i can do. i cant get passed plymouth
<mikehh> I have switched to Clearlooks but still have a problem with Ambiance
<gnomefreak> what is the name of the package that provides ati drivers? the latest ones?
<mikehh> fglrx
<gnomefreak> mikehh: im looking for the nonfree package
<rocky> is there any way to disable the top menubar on a secondary display under natty/unity ?
<Ian_Corne> mikehh: also, you can get into trouble with sharing a home folder over multiple versions :p
<gnomefreak> rocky: i dont think so since you cant do it on a single display
<rocky> gnomefreak: not even a dconf/gconf setting ? :(
<gnomefreak> rocky: i dont think so
<gnomefreak> i havent found a way at least
<mikehh> Ian_Corne: I hab=ve /home on one drive (shared) but different logons and a bunch of partitions on the other drive (14 at the moment)
<gnomefreak> be back trying this again
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmmmm that is weird
<Ian_Corne> aah ok :)
<Ian_Corne> yeah different logins should be fine :)
<bigbrovar-l> HI guys, I have been running Kubuntu natty, for a while now, two 2 weeks back my laptop frooze while booting and I was never able to boot the laptop again. I decided to reinstall the system. however the same proplem is affecting my new install. It basically just hangs at the kdm loading screen
<mikehh> gnomefreak: I have fglrx and fglrx-amdccle both from restricted/misc
<bigbrovar-l> I am using an intel core i5 with arrandale graphic chip, and idea what could be the issue?
<gnomefreak> mikehh: ok thanks if i cant get it done i will try them
<bigbrovar-l> I am on a live session of kubuntu10.10 now which is where I am sending this from. I am using a better so I can help test kubuntu before release. already filed some bugs I encountered along the way which has been fixed
<bigbrovar-l> I just need help on how to trouble this  this issue
<Ian_Corne> 10.10?
<Ian_Corne> nvm, i get it now
<Ian_Corne> bigbrovar-l: have you tried the rescue option in grub
<Ian_Corne> and updated the system fully?
<Ian_Corne> you could also try switching between the priopritary driver and the opensource graphic driver
<bigbrovar-l> lamalex: I do u mean the recovery option from grub? yes I have . even that freezes when its gets to the menu for choosing the different recovery options
<bigbrovar-l> the who system just stops reponding
<Ian_Corne> oh
<Ian_Corne> that's nasty
<mikehh> Ian_Corne: gonna give update-grub on Kubuntu fix-it try and see what happens - bbiab
<bigbrovar-l> and the system was upto date before I went to sleep last night
<bigbrovar-l> Ian_Corne: if there was a way I could just boot directly to recovery root
<Ian_Corne> uhu
<bigbrovar-l> .
<Ian_Corne> .
<KM0201> bigbrovar-l: recovery (i do believe) does auto boot to root?
<fdssfd> hi
<bazhang> fdssfd, hi
<fdssfd> hello when does ubuntu stable
<bazhang> fdssfd, 11.04?
<OfficiallyPC> fdssfd: The official release of Ubuntu 11.04 will be stable tomorrow.
 * rocky doesn't think Ubuntu natty is ready for stable release
<nikolai_> so the entire UI is snappy except for the delay in bringing up the Unity dashboard - any ideas?
<bigbrovar-l> KM0201: Nope, it autos to a text based menu which provides some options
<bigbrovar-l> KM0201: I which there was a way I could make it auto to root
<KM0201> bigbrovar-l: one of those should take you to a root console...
<bigbrovar-l> KM0201: YEP but the system freezes once the menu comes up
<KM0201> oh i see
<bigbrovar-l> it just stops responding to commands and I had to forcefully shut down
<vooze_> hey, i can apt-get update.. error here: http://pastebin.com/uVw40nBa
<vooze_> any ideas?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> you have a repository without the corresponding key
<Ian_Corne> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/
<vooze_> but it says its the natty ppa it seems
<Ian_Corne> that's just a bad name
<Ian_Corne> there is no general natty ppa
<Ian_Corne> It's confusing, I know
<Ian_Corne> you should look for the key that is with 35DA01C261E46227
<vooze_> hmm
<vooze_> no keys found
<akashm1990> Using ubuntu 10.10 right now. I liked the sidebar format of Unity, and the Windows 7 taskbar like behaviour, but didnt like that there cannot be any desktop icons when using unity. Any way to install ONLY the sidebar of unity, and not the entire thing?
<Ian_Corne> akashm1990: there are desktop items in 11.04 unity
<akashm1990> Ian_Corne, Can I get them in 10.10?  Dont want to use a beta version on an OS
<Ian_Corne> 11.04 releases tomorow
<Ian_Corne> :p
<Ian_Corne> I don't know if there's a ppa available
<akashm1990> but sorting out bugs would take a while I guess
<Ian_Corne> well if it's a proper ppa
<Ian_Corne> it should just work
<Ian_Corne> But I think upgrading tomorow will be the least painful way
<akashm1990> ok, i'll do that
<akashm1990> any idea what the download size would be for upgrading?
<Ian_Corne> depends on your packages installed
<The-frog> hello there
<Ian_Corne> Hi
<Ian_Corne> akashm1990: I would say somewhere between 500mb and 3gb
<Ian_Corne> :)
<The-frog> i installed xubuntu 11.04 (some desktop ISO from monday) ... and one thing that wonders me is that it takes 30 to 60 seconds before the auto ethernet is connected. any idea?
<akashm1990> Guess I'll wait till 1st May then
<Ian_Corne> It works almost instanly here
<The-frog> when logging in using my old 10.10 install, it is just a few seconds
<Ian_Corne> The-frog: did you try another router?
<Ian_Corne> maybe something broke in the router
<The-frog> i am at work
<The-frog> my laptop is connected directly to the 1 GB ethernet of my employer.
<Ian_Corne> yes, which also has a router :)
<Ian_Corne> you should try with another router first I think
<The-frog> true, but as i said: using a different OS on the same machine i am connected instantly
<Ian_Corne> aah
<Ian_Corne> I should drink less nalu, missing stuff!
<Ian_Corne> well all i can say is that I don't have the problem
<Ian_Corne> dmesg gives info ?
<The-frog> how would i find out?
<The-frog> just run dmesg while it connects?
<Ian_Corne> type dmsg in a terminal
<Ian_Corne> it's a log
<Ian_Corne> so it's still in there
<Ian_Corne> after you connect
<The-frog> [   58.149232] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<The-frog> hmm
<The-frog> could that be a problem?
<Ian_Corne> you could check if you have ipv6 enabled
<The-frog> that was where?
<Ian_Corne> click the networkmanager icon
<Ian_Corne> go to the wired tab, click Auto eth0
<Ian_Corne> click edit
<Ian_Corne> go to ipv6 tab
<The-frog> it says "Ignore"
<Ian_Corne> ok
<Ian_Corne> weird
<Ian_Corne> :p
<Ian_Corne> lets see if I get it too
<Ian_Corne> I don't get anything ipv6..
<Ian_Corne> do you have any other wired connections saved?
<Ian_Corne> brb, toilet!
<The-frog> nope
<The-frog> clean install
<The-frog> only connected to my wifi at home and to eth / wifi at work
<The-frog> so, what would be my options?
<zniavre> hello im usualy using gnome-core installation and before to modify the gdm theme i get a commandline (gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties) but now it crashes
<zniavre> how to modify theme (not background but gtk theme)
<zniavre> ? please *
<lcb> The-frog, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 <- check that. But when you say it takes too long to connect, are you comparing with 10.10? Same machine? same configurations? Are you noticing that after desktop environment or on CLI after booting... a lot of considerations to take in account, for instance if is after reboot you notice the updates gives errors could mean a mirror delay, for instance.
<step21> zniavre, app lense => appearance (for gtk theme) not sure if it applies to gdm
<rocky> ugh i'm so close to disabling Unity for the simple reason that i cannot disable the top bar on my secondary display where i run fullscreen graphical apps
<The-frog> lcb: comparing to 10.10 on the same machine on the some ethernet cable
<zniavre> step21, what is app lense ?
<lcb> The-frog, then configurations differences, probably
<The-frog> I am logging into my new xubuntu install ... and sit there, watching the network connection applet spinning
<step21> zniavre, on the left where the icons are, there should be one 'applications or so... or just hit super
<zniavre> im not using unity
<zniavre> unity does not want my hardware saddly
<step21> zniavre, then in the app menu it should be something similar
<zniavre> gnome-appearence properties does not change gdm theme
<lcb> The-frog, afaik there are no known issues regarding the symptoms you are having. it connects normally.
<The-frog> yeah, it just takes 30 to 60 seconds ,-(
<lcb> The-frog, is that a first run after upgrade?
<The-frog> lcb: no, clean install
<The-frog> and i didnt touch any of the network settings
<lcb> The-frog, first run?
<lucas-arg> this is how to screen looks like after coming back from suspend mode... maybe a bug? http://img155.imageshack.us/i/pantallazoez.png/
<lcb> The-frog, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<The-frog> lcb: only two packages are updated ... I updated earlier this morning ...
<The-frog> i have to admit I installed some 30 packages from our intra-company repository this morning
<nikolai_> hi. how would i go about preventing the automatic login into wifi from requiring a keychain password? :)
<lcb> The-frog, you might need to tweak your networking. just changing ipv6 on networking connections to any of the available options would be not enough...
<lcb> The-frog, in fact, if you change it will not produce changes on-the-fly, if is not correctly configured
<lcb> The-frog, if you have some time, read on the wiki/s that ipv6 and networking. that's where i learned :)
<The-frog> will do so ...
<lcb> :)
<The-frog> thanks for the moment
<The-frog> have to get back to work
<lcb> The-frog, learning and exchanging opinions with each other/s, just that ;)
<kinkku> When is the release party tomorrow? and on which channel?
<KM0201> !releaseparty
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Natty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/744/detail/
<kinkku> thanks
<axscode> guys question. i wonder what happend to compiz-icon on and the dropbox icon on upper right tray?
<nikolai_> i don't understand
<sebsebseb> hi
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<Ian_Corne> hey BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hi Ian_Corne
<Ian_Corne> ready for release?
<BluesKaj> yup, almost there already , unless there's more big stuff /changes to come down
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, how about you , up to date?
<axscode> guys question. i wonder what happend to compiz-icon on and the dropbox icon on upper right tray? its gone after upgrade.
<bjsnider> this is not a release quality distro at the moment. too bad it's going to be released anyway
<rww> time-based releases </3
<bjsnider> there are going to be a couple of sru bugfix releases of unity, 3.8.2 and .14, and after that, it might be release quality, if all of those bugs do get fixed
<bjsnider> 3.8.12 that is
<bjsnider> current version is 3.8.10
<bjsnider> there's a huge memory leak right now if you run unity long enough, and running any opengl app results in poor performance of the entire desktop
<nikolai_> bjsnider: i can confirm this as well
<nikolai_> on my netbook
<nikolai_> and for some reason there's a delay opening unity dashboard
<JamesJRH> The NM applet is missing for a new account. How do I get it back?
<Ian_Corne> yes BluesKaj :)
<Ian_Corne> I can't wait till 11.10 :D
<thiebaude> im sticking to LTS versions myself :)
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, are you running Unity or... ?
<nikolai_> what's LTS?
<thiebaude> long term support
<thiebaude> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<thiebaude> 10.04.02
<nikolai_> oh okay thanks for the clarification
<thiebaude> yw :)
<nikolai_> i'm a huge fan of what they've done with the UI
<bittin> Updating Kubuntu on my grandparents computer from 10.10 to 11.04 beta 2 hope i don't break anything
<somethinginteres> bittin: you should hold off. The final release will happen shortly
<Ian_Corne> BluesKaj: yes unity
<Ian_Corne> I had to make the launcher not go away tho
<vooze> Ian_Corne, i did the same, alot easyer like that
<vooze> in 10.10 i had a problem that showed CPU load, memory, and network activity etc. what is that called?
<vooze> problem = program..
<Ian_Corne> system monitor
<Ian_Corne> an applet you mean?
<vooze> yes ofc, sorry :P
<vooze> but thanks
<bittin> i will see in about 3hours if i killed it or not :p
<vooze> 3 hours to install beta2??
<vooze> took me 45min with slow ass internet
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, ok , I tried the gnome default 11.04 and ran it for 2 days or so but my taste leans toward KDE so I reinstalled . Not many desktop issues except for some unstable window decor themes
<Ian_Corne> the Ubuntu classical isn't being worked on anymore I think
<vooze> It 11.10 going to be LTS or first 12.10 ?
<JamesJRH> Why can't I run multiple instances of nm-applet if they're on different accounts?
<step21> Ian_Corne, I think it is still made sure that it works and things like that
<JamesJRH> vooze: 12.04
<JamesJRH> vooze: 12.04 will be LTS.
<vooze> long time, hehe
<JamesJRH> vooze: 1 year.
<cpatrick08> unity should be really polished by then
<vooze> i would be sad sitting on 10.04 when 11.10 comes and still have to wait
<JamesJRH> cpatrick08: :D
<JamesJRH> cpatrick08: That'll be a good one. :D
<JamesJRH> LTS that is.
<thiebaude> i cant wait til the next LTS,lol :)
<JamesJRH> Why can't I run multiple instances of nm-applet, even if they're on different accounts?
<cpatrick08> yea
<cpatrick08> or might ruin them when people upgrade from 10.04
<JoshDreamland> Is there a way of obtaining the release disc a day early? I hear it doesn't run X. I will be given the opportunity to test various Linux distributions on a friend's laptop today, with several features that X won't like.
<Pici> JoshDreamland: You heard wrong.
<JoshDreamland> it does run X?
<JamesJRH> Nooo! Magic Lamp doesn't work sideways!
<Pici> JoshDreamland: sure.
<JoshDreamland> annoying
<JoshDreamland> will it be any more apt than 10.10 to work with two graphics cards?
<Pici> JoshDreamland: there was talk about *eventually* replacing X with wayland, but that is not for a long time.
<JoshDreamland> figures
<Pici> JoshDreamland: And anyway, you can get a Daily ISO, but there will likely be small changes between that and the final one.
<JoshDreamland> if it's no more likely to work with two graphics cards, I don't have use for it
<abhinav> hi .. trying to upgrade from 10.10, and am getting the error mentioned here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/599836/
<arand_> abhinav: Does the mentioned log file provide any hints?
<abhinav> arand_: I think there is some dependency issue specific to my install :( I have ubuntu-desktop installed, but upgrading it (on 10.10) itself has some broken dependencies
<abhinav> arand_:  I believe I need to set it right before trying the upgrade .. no other short cut, I guess ?
<cpatrick08> it will be released tomorrow and it should upgrade better then
<arand_> abhinav: Do you have additional #ubuntu-desktop systems installed, kubuntu/xubuntu/etc. ?
<arand_> abhinav: Using "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" might provide better error messages?
<abhinav> arand_: I believe I have some kubuntu as well as ubuntustudio packages installed. Probably through a corresponding meta-package
<arand_> abhinav: Upgrading such a system has always been issuefull iirc
<cpatrick08> you can upgrade from the live iso
<abhinav> arand_: yeah .. I believe this is too specific to my system, and needs to be resolved at my end by getting the system into a saner state :) thanks !
<abhinav> arand_: will try do-release-upgrade.. text is always better
<arand_> No, but from the alternate though, I wound assume it makes no difference in this case though..
<arand_> (in response to cpatrick08)
<cpatrick08> just download the daily-live from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ and burn it to a cd or usb drive and when you go to install it you have a option to ugrade it http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-1104-natty.html
<arand_> cpatrick08: Really, heh, that must be new :D
<cpatrick08> yea just go to the web8.org link and it is the 2nd way and has a youtube video showing how it works
<cpatrick08> @armad_ it is new
<arand_> Blargh, I hate web8's inability to source _anything_
<torchie> why does the unity menu bar only show itself when mouseovered?
<arand_> torchie: Supposed to save screen space
<cpatrick08> @torhie install ccsm from software center and it has a unity option that you can change how it shows itself
<arand_> Like when webupd8 advertises a ppa, they don't link to it, just state the commands to blindly add it, it's really encouraging mindless breakage *grumbles* ...
<abhinav> removed the ubuntu-desktop meta package from 10.10 and trying .. I don't have any other *-desktop package either. Let's see how it goes
<compdoc> one more day until release :)
<torchie> saves space?
<torchie> saves space for tray icons?
<JamesJRH> Anyone else interested in Magic Lamp? I've just filed a bug you may want to vote for:
<JamesJRH> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/771871
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 771871 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (Ubuntu) "Magic Lamp doesn't work horizontally for Unity" [Undecided,New]
<abhinav> so this is what the dist-upgrade logs say : http://paste.ubuntu.com/599843/
<abhinav> arand_: any clues ?
<abhinav> arand_: it is however asking if I want to continue
<arand_> abhinav: I don't know to be honest
<arand_> gtg, sorry
<torchie> is anyone else having troubles scrolling with gwibber
<torchie> the bar on mine flies around randomly
<JamesJRH> torchie: I had trouble 2-finger scrolling.
<IdleOne> +1 is going to be closing soon, are you people ready for that? Have you prepared yourself for the loneliness that comes without a +1 to install and break your system?
<IdleOne> I always feel a little sad at release time
<genii-around> I always feel nervous anticipation
<IdleOne> yeah, I get that also
<cpatrick08> it opens up a few months later when alpha 1 comes out
<IdleOne> sooner then that
<Lemmiwinks> hello, when nautilus is set to draw the desktop icons, I don't have a desktop wallpaper anymore but just the solid color
<cpatrick08> yea lol
<IdleOne> but the time between +release and +1 opening up again is agonizing hehe
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: I feel sad at release time, because I know it means good previous version/s  are about to run out of support
<yofel> still, at least 2 weeks without +1 will be lonely indeed ^^
<IdleOne> ^^
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: this time round Ubuntu 9.10 and  Ubuntu 8.04,  on the desktop,  not the server since that was LTS
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: a bit sad, I was meant to type above
<yofel> true, and soon 6.06 server too
<IdleOne> 10.04 still has a long life
<sebsebseb> yeah and deepending on how I am feeling,  I might even say that 9.10 became one of the best versions of Ubuntu,  I didn't like 9.10 much when it was the latest
<IdleOne> something to look forward to I suppose
<mack28> i have never once not advanced to the next release
<IdleOne> but we really should move this to #ubuntu-release-party
<IdleOne> :)
<yofel> from a bugsquad point of view it's party time though now that we can get rid of 3 releases at once ;P
<mack28> i missed the second release i think i was in between
<IdleOne> lets all go there and cry in our beers
<IdleOne> haha
<micahg> yofel: not quite, they're staggered
<yofel> well yeah, but at least we're not going to get *new* bugs from them
<micahg> yofel: that's what you think :)
<yofel> hey it's release time, let me be optimistic a bit :P
<micahg> and this is really offtopic :)
<somethinginteres> I'm finding the launcher takes too long to hide e.g. I open my /home folder go to click "Documents" straight away but the launcher is in the way. Can I fix this?
<KM0201> somethinginteres: i couldn't make any sense of what you just said.
<KM0201> lol
<somethinginteres> KM0201: fair enough it's late here. How to describe... so I move my mouse to the left of the screen then the launcher appears I click the home folder icon which loads Nautilus. As soon as it loads I want to click an icon in the places menu (e.g. "Network") but the Unity Launcher takes too hide so it stays in the way I'm not able to fully interact with Nautilus because it is being obscured until the launcher hides.
<audhi> is anyone here i have to ask one doubt?
<compdoc> doubt?
<yofel> !ask | audhi
<ubottu> audhi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<audhi> when final version of ubuntu is released?
<somethinginteres> audhi: 28th of April 2011
<compdoc> maybe tomorrow
<yofel> probably tomorrow, no fixed time
<audhi> can i upgrade the alpha in to final version?
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Natty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<audhi> what are the new features in 11.04/
<yofel> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta#Features%20new%20to%20Natty%20Narwhal
<audhi> sorry not / it is ?
<compdoc> I installed 10.10 then upgraded to 11.4. But I think I'll erase and install new when 11.4 is released
<step21> compdoc, Was that a question?
<audhi> compdoc, you cant.
<compdoc> cant what?
<Pici> Can't what?
<compdoc> cant reinstall? sure I can
<step21> yeah, that's always possible :)
<Pici> (although its 11.04 not 11.4)
<step21> wether it's actually better afterwards is something else
<audhi> how step21?
<step21> audhi, insert install disc, reboot, format partition and everything as normal, install => fresh system
<step21> why shouldn't it be possible?
<KM0201> i keep getting a skype call from "Skype Technical Support"..lol.. this has to be a scam, and i don't feel like talking to them, but it makes me lol
<audhi> step21, what os is the best os in linux?
<KM0201> Pici: i say that all the time (the 11.04 vs 11.4) and peole just look at me like i just fell off the bannana boat, its like, at least say it properly
<dios_mio> do you guys also get some error messages in terminal if you run gedit?
<dios_mio> i did gksudo gedit and when closing it i get error messages
<KM0201> dios_mio: thats pretty common when using gksudo
<KM0201> as long as it lets you make whatever changes your making, and save the file, i wouldn't worry about it.
<KM0201> or at least i never have
<dios_mio> ok cool
<dios_mio> so how do you stop using compiz?
<step21> dios_mio, on login choose classic
<dios_mio> ok
<compdoc> where can I ride a bannana boat? that sounds fun
<Pici> o.O
<dios_mio> step21, but how to stop it if it is running?
<step21> dios_mio, well, if your desktop is running right now, you shouldn't stop it. If you log into classic it shouldn't start afaik
<step21> *if your desktop is running compiz
<IdleOne> dios_mio: at the login screen choose Classic desktop (no effects)
<semitones> hey you guys I have some problems in the natties that i want to report, but i don't know the packages
<yofel> if it's graphical, run 'ubuntu-bug -w' and click on the app
<dios_mio> ok I logged in to ubuntu (no effects).. now should i disable my ati drivers too? which is better ati drivers or ubuntu edrivers?
<compdoc> which ever works
<somethinginteres> anyone know the status of installing 11.04 with wubi? Still buggy?
<step21> somethinginteres, probably. works for me in virtual box though if you want to try
<knowbody> So why do I want to move off of 9.x?  Is it a feature or something else useful for a 32bit lenovo HW that would be sueful.
<knowbody> sueful=useful
<somethinginteres> step21: ordinarily I do a clean install but I am not sure how to go about it with Wubi
<knowbody> wubi only works if it has windows to initiate the process....
<step21> yeah ...
<knowbody> from an ubuntu centric point of view (no windows installed on the machine you boot and run from the CD and do a fresh install.
<dios_mio> ok so i messed up my desktop: i installed compizconfig-settings-manager and i clicked on "restore to defaults" and i lost my window borders... and when i chose "unity" and "restored to defaults" again, window borders come back but it is all so messed up... what do?
<hypetech> dios_mio: I had a similar problem yesterday, I ran "unity --reset" I think it was, then rebooted and all was fine
<dios_mio> hypetech: thanks bro
<dios_mio> ok i did unity --reset and then rebooted. and now i have a unity tool bar in the classic desktop
<hypetech> dios_mio: go back in your ccsm and see if unity is enabled
<dios_mio> it is unity in profile
<dios_mio> but i am logged in to the "classic" desktop still having unity toolbar
<dios_mio> i have the taskbar at bottom at the same time
<hypetech> dios_mio: ah yea, when I rebooted, at the login screen it was set to ubuntu classic by default, I had to switch it back to ubuntu.  Log out and try changing that then logging back in
<dios_mio> ok
<dios_mio> well my classic desktop returned to normal when i did metacity --replace.. but that kills compiz i guess and i get no effects
<somethinginteres> dios_mio: try ALT+F2 and type "unity --reset"
<soreau> So does unity happen inside of gnome? Or is there no gnome happening at all in the default unity session?
<hypetech> soreau: unity runs on top of gnome, yes
<soreau> hypetech: Ok that's what I thought
<somethinginteres> soreau: Ubuntu still uses GNOME, however, and most of what you see on the screen is still GNOME technology. Unity is just a shell running on top of the regular desktop.
<soreau> somethinginteres: Well I already know unity is just a very hacked up version of compiz
<soreau> I just didn't know if it used gnome3 with non-shell or what
<somethinginteres> soreau: Ubuntu 11.04 still uses GNOME 2
<soreau> somethinginteres: Ok
<Omega> soreau: what? Unity isn't a hacked up version of compiz
<soreau> Omega: Says who?
<bittin> Xorg crashed but trying to run apt-get -f upgrade in a framebuffer now and will check if it fixes the problem
<Omega> soreau: The code?
<soreau> Omega: Not sure what you're reading but unity has different parts
<soreau> one of which is a compiz plugin
<Omega> yes
<Omega> That is true.
<Omega> Now, where does what you said follow out of this?
<bittin> Kubuntu 11.04 beta 2 seems to work only problems so far is that my window manager dwm won't start and the sound won't work :(
<dios_mio> guyz, can you install KDE side by side with gnome?
<bittin> deleted pulseaudio and now the sound works, now its just wait for a working dwm :)
<soreau> dios_mio: yes
<dios_mio> soreau: no complicationz?
<soreau> Well, gnome and kde apps will appear in both DEs menus
<soreau> And some may not run in the opposing DE, depending what it is
<dios_mio> hrm
<dios_mio> i better keep my gnome
<dios_mio> earlier i messed it up
<dios_mio> but it seems fine now
<dios_mio> soreau: the other day i installed gnome 3 ppa.. then my system was messed up for good. i reinstalled ubuntu beta lol
<soreau> ppa-purge FTW
<dios_mio> heh
<vega> hmm, is there a known problem with "nvidia" (the binary one) xorg driver? i get "driver not found" and thus x does not start. still it is installed
<vega> also, lsmod lists no nvidia related modules
<soreau> vega: Do you have nvidia-current installed?
<yofel> vega: does 'dkms status' show the module built for your kernel?
<bitplane> anyone around to test a bug before I raise it on the tracker?
<MonkeyDust> is it possible to change the unity keyboard shortcuts? now i need two hands to switch windows, i want to use only one hand, like in gnome
<jbwiv> anyone using terminator in unity? Seems like I can no longer create multiple windows :-/
<MonkeyDust> is it possible to add a custom terminal command as launcher, like in gnome?
<bitplane> MonkeyDust: you mean compiz settings?
<bitplane> open ccsm and change all that
<MonkeyDust> bitplane: i mean unity
<dios_mio> he means as a unity button
<vega> soreau: yes
<MonkeyDust> i don't like the unity keyboard shortcuts and i want to change them
<bitplane> oh, the number things?
<vega> yofel: nvidia-current 270.41.06: added
<MonkeyDust> bitplane: yes, that, i want to use alt-tab, like before
<yofel> added? dkms status *should* give something like:
<yofel> nvidia-current, 270.41.06, 2.6.38-8-generic, x86_64: installed
<bitplane> MonkeyDust: to use alt+tab I just set up the ring switcher in ccsm
<yofel> vega: what kernel are you running?
<soreau> vega: Does 'find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -name nvidia.ko' show the module exists?
<MonkeyDust> bitplane: but that's compiz, not unity
<bitplane> erm shift switcher.. super+tab is switch window in all workspaces, alt+tab is next window
<bitplane> ah, you're using the 2d version?
<vega> yofel: standard natty
<vega> soreau: does not exist (only nvidiafb.ko)
<yofel> vega: does this run fine? sudo dkms build -m nvidia-current -v 270.41.06 -k $(uname -r)
<vega> 2.6.38-8-generic-pae
 * yofel wonders where the dkms logs were...
<vega> yofel: doh, it can't find the kernel headers ..
<vega> that just *may* be related ...
<yofel> ...
<yofel> why the hell doesn't it depend on them...
<vega> thinking the same
<yofel> oh wait...
<soreau> vega: Does /usr/lib/nvidia-current/xorg/nvidia_drv.so exist?
<vega> and i had them on the previous kernel, this was an upgrade from maverick
<yofel> it *does* depend on them, but not for -pae it seems
<vega> yes it does
<bjsnider> all he has to do is reinstall nvidia-current
<soreau> vega: Or try 'find /usr/lib/ -name nvidia_drv.so'
<MonkeyDust> what's the command line for the 'classic' gnome-menu?
<soreau> vega: Can you pastebin the X log from the failed session? /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<soreau> MonkeyDust: gnome-panel?
<vega> was there a command line tool for pastebin?
<yofel> pastebinit
<vega> pastethanks
<yofel> soreau: erm, how would that be helpful if the module isn't there?
<vega> also wondering why i got the pae kernel after the upgrade (didn't have it before)
<MonkeyDust> soreau: ok, and how can i add that as a launcher in unity?
<bjsnider> the pae kernel would be automatically picked if you have 4gb of ram or more
<vega> soreau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/599921
<bjsnider> and you chose i386
<vega> bjsnider: ah ok, this one has 4gb
<bjsnider> yofel, he probably just doesn't have the kernel headers metapackage installed
<soreau> vega: I don't know exactly how nvidia drivers work these days but apparently the module is no longer called nvidia.ko for whatever reason
<vega> linux-headers-generic-pae is not installed
<vega> soreau: ok i see, but still xorg.conf should have "Driver" "nvidia" presumably
<MonkeyDust> is it possible to add a custom terminal command as launcher, like in gnome?
<bitplane> any of you guys use surround sound and have a subwoofer?
<yofel> bjsnider: agreed
<soreau> vega: Yes, it's loading nvidia_drv.so (hence nvidia in xorg.conf) but failing to find the nvidia kernel module
<yofel> bjsnider: btw, do you know what triggers the module build if you start a kernel that doesn't have the module built yet?
<yofel> that doesn't seem to work in natty for me anymore
<bjsnider> it's add/build/install
<vega> hmm seems it started to build the driver when installing the hreader package
<vega> header
<bjsnider> so the next step is build
<luite> bitplane: my htpc is connected to a surround kit with sub, but it runs lucid, not natty
<soreau> vega: The only thing I can suggest is trying to load nvidiafb.ko manually first before starting X with 'sudo modprobe nvidiafb' then startx
<yofel> soreau: nvidiafb is *not* the driver, and he's missing the kernel headers, that's all
<bjsnider> soreau, his problem is he doesn't have the module installed at all. try to keep up
<vega> correct, things work now, X up and running after installing headers
<soreau> bjsnider: I'm not reading what anyone else is saying
<soreau> I thought he wasn't getting help
<bjsnider> oh, that explains it
<vega> thanks all
<yofel> yw
<soreau> So why then does nvidia.ko not appear in packages.ubuntu.com?
<soreau> Does nvidia-current download the module from some other source?
<vega> oh wait.. hmm all i get is a cursor, where are my gnome panels? :)
<yofel> soreau: because it's built by dkms when you install nvidia-current?
<bjsnider> yofel, i think maybe you and i should stop reading what everyone is writing in here and start throwing random meaningless messages in here just for our own amusement
<soreau> yofel: yea I don't use nvidia crap
<soreau> I don't know how it works
<yofel> bjsnider: that would at least be quite relaxing
<Mathuin> Is there an easy way to determine whether tightvnc has been upgraded in Natty?
<yofel> yes, packages.ubuntu.com
<vega> hmm so now it's overscanning or something.. xorg.conf from maverick does not work with never nvidia driver
<yofel> Mathuin: quick answer, no, if you mean tightvncserver
<MonkeyDust> can i edit *any* unity  launcher or taskbar?
<bjsnider> vega, so you have linux-headers-<version>-generic-pae installed now right?
<bitplane> luite: oh, there appears to be a bug in pulseaudio where channel #5 is disabled whenever a new (GStreamer?) output is created. Clicking a track in banshee or Rhythmbox turns my sub off
<vega> btw, if i had auto-login to *gnome* in maverick, should it stick after upgrade to natty? or is it being silly and now tries to use unity?
<vega> bjsnider: yep, and x up and running and can access gnome menu using right-click, but panels are nowhere to be seen :)
<bjsnider> it will try unity if you have compositing
<Mathuin> yofel: thanks.  :-(  1.3.9 crashes on me all the time, and apparently it's been a known problem since 9.10 :-(
<soreau> vega: unity wasn't in maverick (or at least the natty implementation) so it will probably try to use unity
<vega> composite is disabled in xorg.conf
<soreau> vega: 'grep -i composite /var/log/Xorg.0.log' will tell you if it's actually enabled or not
<luite> bitplane: hm, don't have that problem I think since I don't use pulseaudio. I run xbmc, but I had to swap some channels in the alsa config.
<bjsnider> vega, delete the org.conf file and execute: sudo jockey-text -e xorg:nvidia_current
<vega> it is not
<bjsnider> that will create a fresh xorg.conf
<luite> bitplane: I had enough problems getting hdmi 6-channel output working on lucid, so I don't really want to upgrade now :)
<vega> hmm, could work, but in the end i probably need my old conf because i need 1080p@50Hz exactly
<bitplane> hehe yeah my xbmclive box had all sorts of audio issues
<bitplane> I won't be upgrading that in a hurry
<bjsnider> vega, then just move the old one to xorg.conf.old or something
<bjsnider> you can possibly mix in parts of the old one into the new one
<vega> ok i recreated it, now something like a unity panel on the left seems to have appeared
<vega> according to xrandr it is 1080p@50Hz .. weird
<bjsnider> vega, why did you select i386?
<vega> bjsnider: select where?
<bjsnider> when you decided to install ubuntu
<vega> no idea, originally  it was 9.04 or 8.10.. can't remember
<vega> you mean i should have used 64bit?
<bjsnider> witht hat much ram you probably should have
<vega> also don't remember how much ram the machine had during original install
<bjsnider> i doubt you have a system that's too old
<vega> hardware is 64bit yes.. amd 5050e or something like that
<vega> see,s that jockey-text actually did not create an xorg.conf at all
<bjsnider> you're going to get more speed out of 64 in most cases
<maco> vooze: its not like they're separate releases
<maco> vooze: beta 2 is just a cd snapshot of the archive on that date
<vooze> ah, i see :)
<vooze> well i just dist upgrade in terminal, yestoday
<Pici> maco: I'm thinking we may want a separate factoid about that (other than !final, I'm not sure how to phrase it though)
<vega> bjsnider: this is mainly a htpc that uses vdpau for video decoding so desktop speed etc. is not that important
<DaSinge> has 11.04 been released?
<budgee> so safe to dist-upgrade to 11.04 now?
<maco> DaSinge: is it tomorrow yet?
<DaSinge> no
<maco> DaSinge: then there's your answer
<vooze> then no :P
<DaSinge> 3 hours
<vooze> well no, there is no timeline on when in the day it will be
<DaSinge> cant wait!
<maco> standard line is:  it will be released while it is 28 April 2011 in at least one time zone on the planet Terra in the system Sol
<vooze> could be 24 hours
<vooze> could be 3
<maco> or 27!
<vooze> well yes :D
<DaSinge> isnt ubuntu south african
<maco> DaSinge: the word is
<DaSinge> i live in SA
<maco> and mark shuttleworth is from there, but he doesn't live there anymore
<vooze> my guess is that they will wait till last min.
<DaSinge> kkk
<vooze> so they can fix as many bugs as possible
<maco> most devs are in europe & north america, so ... probably at a time convenient for them/us
<maco> (im not on the release team, so unsure about saying "us")
<jibadeeha> i was hoping they would fix the shutdown bug where it just freezes ... doubt that will get fixed now and the updates are less frequent as we get closer to the release date
<DaSinge> so if i type :service ssh start
<budgee> DaSinge: me too.  I was hoping MS would release it one day early so us Saffers could celebrate some Software Freedom on Freedom Day.
<DaSinge> ya
<DaSinge> i get a super loang error
<vooze> but i think many users can get used to unity with no problem
<DaSinge> long*
<vooze> better than gnome2 for sure, but i think if they did go 100% with gnome3 that would have been better
<DaSinge> first line reads: start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call"
<budgee> maco: if i run dis-upgrade now, will it update to beta2?
<vooze> yes
<DaSinge> and so on
<vooze> DaSinge, if its not a natty problem, you would probably get better help in #ubuntu
<DaSinge> ok thx
<budgee> vooze: was that yes for me?
<vooze> budgee, yes
<budgee> vooze: bleak
<vooze> thats what i did yestoday, went fine
<budgee> vooze: you upgraded to b2?
<vooze> yes :)
<budgee> vooze: just becoz?
<vooze> or latest daily i think
<budgee> so you not sure it is b2?
<vooze> because i wanted to try it, and fix minor bugs my self, before #ubuntu gets crazy with spam and 1000 questions
<vooze> well i'm not an expert, but i'm running beta2 now.. probably beta2+ some days actually.
<vooze> but b2 yes
<budgee> well i'm trying to figure whether to cancel this dist-upgrade before it starts downloading packages
<budgee> cause the dudes in #ubuntu said if i upgraded now it would be basically the final release barring a few small changes
<vooze> well yes, thats the point in dailys :)
<vooze> and then if you see some bugs in your daily 11.04 you just upgrade in 2 days and hope its fixed by then
<budgee> so if i dist-upgrade now it will be b2 + all the dailys until now
<vooze> yes
<budgee> ok that's perfect
<vooze> :)
<budgee> so not far off the release
<DaSinge> who can i pm for help with openssh???
<soreau> no one
<soreau> ! ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DaSinge> O.K.
<vooze> budgee, feel free to let me know how it goes.. went perfect for me though
<traskers> Do Unity quicklists work in Unity 2D? I had some set up in 3D but was having issues with other things, and now when I log into 2D they aren't available.
<budgee> vooze: fetching package 10 of 1542 at 119kB/s
<budgee> i'm off to bed :)
<tim> how can i change the system sounds in ubuntu 11?
<DaSinge> When i type :service ssh start
<DaSinge> I get: start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.52" (uid=1000 pid=3207 comm="start) interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init"))
<Sylphid> hey all, wondering if someone could give me a hand debunking my front panel audio. if I have audio playing then playing a wav with aplay will send it to the front panel however with no audio going aplay will go to the back panel, how can i toggle audio to the front panel?
<AureiAnimus> okay, so i'm looking at buying a laptop with an Nvidia GeForce GT 525M, which is optimus, but http://www.raiden.net/node/512 says it's supported now. Can i count on it working in 11.04?
<Sylphid> DaSinge, sudo service ssh start
<pfui> any way to get gnome-shell to play nice with fglrx?
<JoshDreamland> Ubuntu 10.10 live USB gives, "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system". Would an 11.04 do any better?
<zniavre> good evening
<jester7> Does anybody here use Gwibber?
<zniavre> i experienced gnome-panel running over unity panel how to stop it please.?
<bitplane> jester7: kind of, it pisses me off at startup if that's what you mean by "use"
<soreau> bitplane: lol
<jester7> no...that's not what I mean
<soreau> jester7: Then the answer is no, no one uses it
<soreau> ! anybody
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bitplane> too many apps asking for passwords at login
<bitplane> that's what I mean by it pisses me off
<bitplane> is there a solution for that?
<jester7> That must be the case, because the Facebook portion doesn't work, hasn't worked, and nobody seems to use it enough to care
<Kyle__> How do you find out what parts of 11.04 are still in flux (if any?)_
<jester7> which is weird, because it's so integrated into the panel
<soreau> bitplane: yes
<bitplane> executive decision, like MS Briefcase
<bitplane> or Clippy
<soreau> bitplane: When it initially asks you to enter a password, just hit enter and select use unsafe storage
<bitplane> soreau, thanks
<soreau> bitplane: Nuke all entries in seahorse and start over
<Kyle__> I need to do a clean install of UEC, do-release-upgrade -d honked it up something feirce.
<jo-erlend> jester7, why doesn't facebook work?
<bitplane> clicking facebook crashes the app by the look of it
<bitplane> oh no, it just took a while to sync
<bjsnider> if that guy asking about optimus comes back in here tell him that there is no support for optimus on linux at all, and no plans for any
<sweb> how much longer to release v 11.04  ?
<sweb> what time ?
<Pici> When its done.
<Pici> Feel free to await the release in #ubuntu-release-party though
<bitplane> hopefully not too soon! kinda still medium rare at the moment
<Kyle__> sweb: Sometime tomorrow
<sweb> 28 april in which time zone ?
<sweb> London ?
<Kyle__> sweb: I always figured it was GMT myself, and that it would be relased between 00:01 and 23:59.
<Kyle__> give or take a minute.
<bitplane> yikes, final release is tomorrow?!
<bitplane> but... but it still sucks!
<bitplane> by "sucks" I mean there are still some semi-serious issues, for me anywya
<arand> bitplane: SRU the buggers ;)
<lvh> Hi
<lvh> Is the way to get the smallest possible Ubuntu desktop install still "download the server edition and then add packages as required"
<Pici> lvh: I'd suggest using the minimal install myself, but yes.
<lvh> Pici: Oh, there's a minimal install -- I wasn't aware.
<Pici> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lvh> Pici: Accessible from the desktop install media?
<Pici> lvh: No, its a separate iso.
<lvh> Cool, thanks.
<lvh> Pici: Yeah, sorry, I asked my question before I saw the bot response
<Pici> lvh: If natty isn't listed there, just replace the release name on one of the links, the files should be there.
<lvh> Cool, thanks.
<mzuverink> I have been using classic gnome, I switched to ubuntu w/ unity, and did not like it so I switched back. Upon logging in, it was nothing but a plain wallpaper, no panels, no icons, nothing. It was like my settings for my gnome desktop disappeared.  Has anyone heard of this? Is there a fix? Google has been no help.
<jbwiv> anyone using terminator in unity? Seems like I can no longer create multiple windows :-/
<zniavre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/772008
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 772008 in Ubuntu "gnome-panel is running over unity " [Undecided,New]
<jo-erlend> I have an Atheros wlan adapter. Is it just me, or have I gotten a much higher packet loss ratio since upgrading to natty?
<jamalta> hi, i have a quick question. i just installed beta2, and used compizconfig-settings-manager to disable the addon that makes windows stick to the top/bottom of the screen.
<mzuverink> No help on restoring the classic gnome desktop settings(panels, etc) after logging in and out of Ubuntu w/ Unity?
<jamalta> but after doing that, unity completely screwed up and now when i login all i see is the background
<CrustyBarnacle> Pithos will not connect to Pandora after upgrade to Natty.
<jamalta> is there something i can try? or a way to reset my compiz configs without reinstalling natty?
<nyoger> how do i fully enable the system tray ?
<CrustyBarnacle> @jamalta: have you tried logging in with Gnome Classic setting?
<Soothsayer> Is there a change or improvement in the battery indicator in 11.04 ?
<soreau> jamalta: You can reset compiz settings with ccsm>Preferences>Reset to Defaults
<jamalta> soreau: let me try
<nyoger> jamalta, i deleted my .compiz/ without any bad effects it recreated it
<jamalta> CrustyBarnacle: I can login to the classic setup, but I'd like to get Unity working
<jamalta> nyoger: if soreau's suggestion doesn't work, i'll try that. thanks!
<jamalta> brb, i have to re-log to test. thanks so much!
<nyoger> jamalta, there are hidden directories with config files to all apps
<DrHalan> Hey, what packages supplys me with "glibconfig.h"?
<DrHalan> package*
<maco> !find glibconfig.h
<ubottu> File glibconfig.h found in ats-lang-anairiats, libglib2.0-dev
<maco> id figure on the latter
<DrHalan> yeah but that package is already installed..
<maco> the -dev as well?
<DrHalan> yeah and i also can't find it under properties>installed files
<yofel> has to be though
<yofel> libglib2.0-dev: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/glib-2.0/include/glibconfig.h
<yofel> make sure your buildsystem support multiarch though
<yofel> *supports
<DrHalan> wait
<DrHalan> maybe i just need to add some search directories...
<Soothsayer> Is there a change or improvement in the battery indicator in 11.04 ?
<nijabo> Soothsayer, not that I have noticed.
<CrustyBarnacle> Soothsayer: no improvement/changed is listed on Natty beta page...
<CrustyBarnacle> Soothsayer: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta
<Soothsayer> damn
<CrustyBarnacle> Soothsayer: was also brought up on Ustream broadcast with Jono Bacon today... not sure if there is a bug on this.
<jbicha> Soothsayer: what's the battery problem?
<Soothsayer> jbicha: well.. first of all, it's simple and the way it should be
<DrHalan> strange the file is just not there
<Soothsayer> it should show me the % easily
<DrHalan> it should be unter /usr/lib/glib-2.0/glibconfig.h
<DrHalan> bu t it's just not there..
<Soothsayer> plus, sometimes it does not detect when being charged.. or after i take it out of charge
<jbicha> I don't think Design wants a % for the battery
<CrustyBarnacle> DrHalen: not in "/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include/glibconfig.h" ?
<CrustyBarnacle> DrHalen: may be in subdirectory of /usr/lib named to your arch
<CrustyBarnacle> DrHalen: i386-linux-gnu OR x86_64-linux-gnu
<jamalta> I tried deleting the .compiz directory, and also reset the compiz preferences in compizconfig-settings-manager. Doing unity --replace in terminal gives me the following error, though. GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'com.canonical.Unity.Launcher' is not installed.
<DrHalan> 64bit but lib64 is just a symlink to lib
<jamalta> Any clue as to what it means or what I could do to resolve it?
<DrHalan> and there isnt any folder claled /usr/lib/glib-2.0 ....
<CrustyBarnacle> DrHalen: /usr/lib/<arch>/glib-2.0/
<DrHalan> CrustyBarnacle: ah okaay thanks there it is
<DrHalan> why is itplaced there?
<BajK> is that grub/kernel panic thing finally solved in natty final? Whenever I start, I have to use gfxpayload=text and disable plymouth or it kernel panics, sometimes it even kernel panics whatever I do… maverick did not do this at all
<yofel> DrHalan: we use multiarch in natty
<CrustyBarnacle> DrHalen: no idea...
<yofel> DrHalan: it's a dpkg thing
<DrHalan> the linux folder-layout is so freakingly confusing
<yofel> and I mentioned that the file was there a while ago...
<yofel> [22:46:46] <yofel> libglib2.0-dev: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/glib-2.0/include/glibconfig.h
<CrustyBarnacle> jamalta: what is the result of "which unity"?
<jamalta>  /usr/bin/unity
<jamalta> CrustyBarnacle: ^
<yofel> DrHalan: it's so that in the future you can install both 32bit an 64bit libs side by side from the archive, deprecating the need for something like ia32-libs
<jamalta> CrustyBarnacle: I'm about to try the steps described in this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/754502 (reinstall compiz, unity, etc.)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 754502 in unity (Ubuntu) "Compiz crashes (with Unity as with ubuntu classic)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<yofel> don't really know more than that yet..
<CrustyBarnacle> jamalta: Good luck... Let us know how that works!
<jamalta> CrustyBarnacle: Will do!
<jamalta> Hm, it looks like something screwed up when I was running apt (maybe an upgrade?)
<jamalta> had to run dpkg --reconfigure -a, it's setting up a lot of stuff... maybe it screwed up my compiz / unity config. Anyways, I'll let you know if this solves my issue or not :).
<jamalta> Ha! That was the problem.
<CrustyBarnacle> jamalta: a quick "apt-get check" won't hurt.
<jamalta> After doing dpkg --configure -a, I did unity --reset and it works! Woo! :)
<jamalta> CrustyBarnacle: apt-get check seems to succeed now.
<jamalta> Guess I screwed up the compiz / unity packages somehow >.>... my bad.
<CrustyBarnacle> jamalta: glad you got it working
<jamalta> CrustyBarnacle: thanks for helping out! :)
<DaSinge> bye-bye
<soreau> Hey is FF4 default in natty?
<CrustyBarnacle> soreau: Yes, Firefox 4.0 is the standard web browser
<CrustyBarnacle> soreau: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta
<soreau> CrustyBarnacle: Do you know if it has that ever so annoying Bing search bar?
<CrustyBarnacle> soreau: mine defaults to Google, but Bing is an option...
<soreau> Oh god, I hope they don't have Bing installed by default
<soreau> I heard it's default in FF4
<soreau> The extra little search spam bar thing
<ubuntu> Any suggested on a good phone manager for ubuntu 11.04 where I can send text messages from my computer?
<Pici> Odd.  Turning setting acpi=off fixed xorg segfaulting.
<arand> ubuntu: wammu
<ubuntu> Does my phone have to be connected to usb in order for it to work?
<BajK> *starting ubuntu 11.04* let'S see if it kernel panics..
<histo> ubuntu: you can use google voice and send texts. or you can just email the texts out
<histo> soreau: no google is default
<ubuntu> Good point histo, thanks!
<IDWMaster> Wireless networking seems to be extremely slow in 11.04
<IDWMaster> Download speeds are about 13KBPS
<yofel> card?
<IDWMaster> Atheros
<BajK> IDWMaster: hm vice versa here, in 10.10 it did break every 2 minutes, now it works just fine with the new kernel, also atheros
<IDWMaster> Strange. I've heard of some people having problems with older versions, then upgrading and it was fixed, while others upgraded and it broke.
<BajK> so that's the error I always get "udevd-work[79]: '/sbin/modprobe -bv pci:v00001002d000068C1sv00001025sd00000365bc03sc00i00' unexpected exit status with 0x0009" and then nothing happens
<IDWMaster> What causes this kind of problem?
<IDWMaster> Is this info of any help? IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"ELCNet"
<IDWMaster>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.457 GHz  Access Point: 00:1B:11:EF:F7:26
<IDWMaster>           Bit Rate=81 Mb/s   Tx-Power=16 dBm
<IDWMaster>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<IDWMaster>           Power Management:off
<IDWMaster>           Link Quality=45/70  Signal level=-65 dBm
<IDWMaster>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<IDWMaster>           Tx excessive retries:12  Invalid misc:1610   Missed beacon:0
<IDWMaster> I'm using the ath9k driver
<IDWMaster> Any suggestions?
<BajK> how can I remove that vt.whatever=7 thing from the grub boot string? and why is the payload string not replaced and says $Linux_payload?
<lucas-arg> weirdd... im still getting errors while booting ubuntu... caps locks stays blinking and boot stops... giving me an error of some irq problem...
<lucas-arg> no ideas about that bug??
<marenostrum> [is it out]
<W3ird_N3rd> what out?
<W3ird_N3rd> you, out of the closet?
<micahg> marenostrum:  that's for #ubuntu-release-party
<marenostrum> micahg: Thanks! :)
<yofel> BajK: vt.handoff is hardcoded in /etc/grub.d/10_linux, same as the $linux_gfx_payload part, but that's intentionally a variable I think
<BajK> but I think one of them breaks my system startup
<BajK> it's either that vt.handoff or the $linux_Gfx_payload or plymouth (quiet splash)
<BajK> if I remove all three it starts fine in 95%
<yofel> could be, file a bug. There is a blacklsit file that was supposed to be used for such cases. It's still emtpy though
<yofel> BajK: btw. you can add GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text to /etc/default/grub to make that use the old default at least
<BajK> i tried that
<BajK> but it doesnt get replaced
<BajK> it still says gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_payload in the grub thing when I press E on startup
<yofel> yes, it's not replaced there
<pace_t_zulu> hey all
<yofel> BajK: I have that set to 1280x800x32 for me and it adds this to grub.cfg before the kernel list
<yofel> set linux_gfx_mode=1280x800x32
<yofel> export linux_gfx_mode
<yofel> so that being a variable is perfectly fine
<BajK> ah ok
<BajK> I used /etc/default/grub
<BajK> and set the GRUB_LINUX_GFXPAYLOAD (or what it is called there)
<yofel> yep, that will cause update-grub to add those
<aroman1> Hey guys, how can I disable the OSD-Notify bubble I get when my laptop reconnects to WiFi after resuming from suspend?
<pace_t_zulu> i'm testing the "Ubuntu Desktop amd64+mac (20110427)" iso ... doing the live session test case... and i get the message "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" ... anyone have any ideas
<pace_t_zulu> ?
<lcb> pace_t_zulu, from usb or cd?
<pace_t_zulu> lcb cd
<pace_t_zulu> fresh burned iso
<lcb> pace_t_zulu, does your pc handles booting from usb?
<pace_t_zulu> lcb its a new system... the new macbook pro (thunderbolt) ... i haven't tried on this hardware
<pace_t_zulu> lcb: i had issues on my old MacBook with usb booting... but since then i've heard that the physical port you choose is relevant
<lcb> pace_t_zulu, you are not the first with that issue. i don't know if there is a known workaround already but it seems might be resolved burning usb with unetbootin. (better so you don't waste CDs)
<pace_t_zulu> lcb: unetbootin ... i'm not familiar
<yofel> ask in #ubuntu-testing too if one of the other iso testers had the issue
<pace_t_zulu> lcb: i suppose it is too late at this point to get a fix in for the gold master
<lcb> pace_t_zulu, the system is not recognizing your installation media, at certain point.
<yofel> pace_t_zulu: ask in #ubuntu-testing, if it's a critical issue it's still possible to get an iso respin, even if it's unlikely
<pace_t_zulu> yofel: ty
<lcb> pace_t_zulu, a good utility to "burn" images to usb
<lcb> pace_t_zulu, but look, that is not happening with everybody... probably with some machines only, i don't know. ppl here tried to help on that and digging the mounting devices didn't discover anything abnormal.
<lcb> yeap
<lcb> yofel, probably nobody did a log yet, of what's going on when that happens.
<yofel> probably, even more reason someone should actually file a bug about that
<lcb> 3 or 4 people, last few weeks with same issue, here
<pace_t_zulu> lcb: i'd suspect my new hardware may have something to do with it ...
<pace_t_zulu> lcb: this is a MacBook Pro 8,2
<pace_t_zulu> i also have a MacBook 4,1 that i can test against
<pace_t_zulu> as well as other apple hardware
<pace_t_zulu> i'll pop into #ubuntu-testing
<lcb> pace_t_zulu, one of the cases i believe was resolved after turning bios to defaults. but go where yofel  told you.
<pace_t_zulu> lcb: apple hardware doesn't use bios ... uses efi instead
<lcb> pace_t_zulu, if you can past the logs to a pen or somewhere and fill a bug it would be great
<pace_t_zulu> lcb: the thing is this is supposed to be a spin specific to apple hardware... new thing for natty
<lcb> pace_t_zulu, didn't know that. but i love apples :)
<pace_t_zulu> lcb: you, me, and sabdfl ;)
<lcb> oh
<lcb> pace_t_zulu, plus me myself and irene (j/k)
<pace_t_zulu> lcb: is unetbootin available in ubuntu? or what?
<pace_t_zulu> wow... all platforms... nice
<lcb> pace_t_zulu, if you discover how to handle that come back here and tell something so ppl here could help others.
<lcb> pace_t_zulu, yes, and macs, wins
<aber> Is it correct that some hosts from the launchpad build farm got pulled in for front services?
<lcb> pace_t_zulu, and it gives you a lot of options when booting
<pace_t_zulu> lcb: definitely doing this for the greater community...
<pace_t_zulu> lcb: i don't think i'd be concerned about a daily iso otherwise
<lcb> pace_t_zulu, there are still updates being done as we speak
<pace_t_zulu> lcb: if we do work out a fix, would you know what channel to report it to that would give us the best chance of it landing before the final iso?
<yofel> aber: their count does vary indeed for various reasons, #launchpad should know more about that https://launchpad.net/builders/
<lcb> pace_t_zulu, best way would be to fill a bug trough ubuntu
<lcb> pace_t_zulu, you need to open an account on launchpad, but it's easy.
<itaylor57> I installed chromium daily ppa, firefox was miserable and the default chromium was also, but the daily is very good
<pace_t_zulu> lcb: yea... i know how to report a bug on launchpad
<pace_t_zulu> lcb: do you happen to have an existing bug ID for this issue handy?
<lcb> pace_t_zulu, good. even if you don't get a log it might help because other users could add it more stuff to it
<yofel> pace_t_zulu: also, once you have the bug on launchpad link it to the test case and mark it as serious, that's the easiest way for it to get noticed
<lcb> pace_t_zulu, i didn't find a bug related to that yet, but maybe exists... "installation media not found"
<Kano> hi, is there an option for live mode to boot directly into gnome
<pace_t_zulu> i'll go look
<pace_t_zulu> Kano: live mode always boots directly into gnome (for ubuntu desktop)
<lcb> Kano, it gets stuck when is loading Ubuntu (desktop)?
<Kano> no i hate unity
<pace_t_zulu> Kano: ohh
<lcb> Kano, i hate hating but you can logout and login to desktop classic
<pace_t_zulu> Kano: i haven't got natty in live mode yet... so i'm not familiar with the unity/gnome2 nuances
<Kano> lcb: logout is disabled live
<Kano> and switch from ubuntu does not seem to do it
<lcb> i think there is a command for that, besides 'gnome-session-save --kill ' (killing graphics)
<lcb> i did a launcher sometime ago for forced logouts when system were unstable. let me see..
<lcb> system/desktop environment.
<Kano> ah, that worked, but without menu entry it is really stupid
<Kano> the ureadahead tool seems to need more time than without... at least u 11.04 loses againt kanotix...
<Kano> with bootchart
<Kano> not much however, after a few times you dont see ureadahead anymore, but when you look at
<Kano> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_natty_boot&num=2
<Kano> the first boots are really bad with ureadahead..
<lcb> gnome-session-save --kill , i guess was the one i had indeed
<lcb> Kano, you are running ubuntu for testing or always from a live cd/usb?
<Kano> lcb: i installed it for testing my fglrx + mplayer + vlc script
<pace_t_zulu> for everyone testing the ISOs ... 20110427.1 just landed
<Kano> but i test live of course too
<lcb> Kano, and you have 10.10 installed, i suppose
<Kano> no the latest snapshot of 11.04
<lcb> oh
<Kano> when i disable swap, your system needs 8.22 s
<lcb> VirtualBox (latest from their site - compatible with natty already)
<Kano> my own system needs 5s with bootchart
<Kano> yes i like benchmarks where kanotix wins ;)
#ubuntu+1 2011-04-28
<lcb> pace_t_zulu, is better to wait for final, till. there are testing isos everyday _testing_
<dios_mio> my gksudo gedit error: http://pastebin.com/eJvnTHxL
<pace_t_zulu> lcb: unless it's for the purposes of testing before the final
<itaylor57> KM0201: I installed chromium daily ppa, firefox was miserable and the default chromium was also, but the daily is very good
<KM0201> itaylor57: lol, go figure, my experience has been exactly opposite, tons of probs out of chromium, firefox4 has been flawless
<lcb> pace_t_zulu, sure.
<lcb> dios_mio, but you get gedit working...
<dios_mio> yes lcb
<lcb> those type of errors are not new, even previous releases and with more apps
<itaylor57> KM0201: maybe its my upgrade instead of fresh install
<dios_mio> ok then lcb
<KM0201> itaylor57: possible.. who knows
<lcb> pace_t_zulu, for gedit, gksudo or sudo--- gives the same
<pace_t_zulu> so ... anyone here successfully booted ubuntu from a usb drive on a macbook before?
<lcb> KM0201, how is your Xubunatty?
<KM0201> lcb: slicker than snot.. :)
<lcb> hehehe
<Kano> whats the way now to create icons on the desktop? usually the icons had been in the Desktop dir
<bp0> if I upgrade from 10.10, will it keep my gnome-panel setup?
<pace_t_zulu> bp0: probably will... but it is easy to backup your gnome panel setup
<pace_t_zulu> bp0: "gconftool-2 --dump /apps/panel > gnome-panel-backup"
<pace_t_zulu> bp0: and then you can load it back
<pace_t_zulu> bp0: "gconftool-2 --load gnome-panel-backup
<bp0> will it have the three menus or just the ubuntu logo menu from the alpha?
<lcb> pace_t_zulu, http://goo.gl/cYOgK
<KM0201> you knjow one thing i've never understood.
<pace_t_zulu> lcb: ty ... great link
<KM0201> when i clean install ubuntu, and i enter my time/date settings.. i alway sput my home city.... (Indpls)
<KM0201> then when i actually install, and i check my clock, it ALWAYS sets my time to "America/Adak"... i don't even know what Adak is..lol
<alokito> If I have natty beta installed will it automatically upgrade to final version after release?
<alokito> or should I do a fresh install?
<KM0201> alokito: it will automatically upgrade to final
<lcb> bp0, when you login you have an option to run under classical desktop, where you have the same panels
<KM0201> !current
<alokito> hmm okay
<KM0201> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<KM0201> !beta
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Natty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<KM0201> there we go.
<lcb> alokito, just keep updating
<alokito> alrite :)
<KM0201> :)
<bp0> lcb, right buy classic desktop is not the same, the menus have changed, i prefer the existing style. will it be possible to keep it?
<alokito> bp0: I guess you just have to make classic desktop the default DE?
<lcb> bp0, backup all your /home including .files
<alokito> if you wanna make it look like before you can just install old themes :-?
<lcb> alokito, you have a lot of ways of configuring it, still
<alokito> yup
<lcb> alokito, i did an upgrade (besides fresh installs) and i don't recall changing a lot of my previous desktop
<lcb> alokito, Unity, called now just _Ubuntu_ desktop yes, there are substantial changes. however you have the choice of keeping the previous desktop style
<alokito> lcb: if ubuntu-desktop package is now unity then whats the classic desktop called?
<lcb> For you two, one step is important; backup your /home
<lcb> and /etc and /usr if you want...
<lcb> alokito, Classic Desktop or Ubuntu Classic, one of those (i got amnesia after last login) :)
<alokito> whats the package name I mean
<alokito> btw... is lubuntu official now?
 * KM0201 kinda forgot all about lubuntu
<lcb> alokito, Ubuntu Classic, that's the name.
<alokito> okay
<arand> lubuntu Has nice screencasts, apart from that, I know naught
<alokito> I use lubuntu in my very old laptop
<lcb> alokito, the package name for Ubuntu Classic'!... i have no clue, possible the gurus here know
<alokito> it runs faster than any other full featured OS!
<dios_mio> i cant enable desktop cube in classic desktop, without messing everything up and losing window borders
<dios_mio> the moment it turns off desktop wall window borders are gone
<lcb> alokito, i tried that a couple weeks ago and indeed is fast. but between that and installing the base system and some xfce environment... i don't know..
<lcb> alokito, DSL (Damn Small Linux) is really fast and damn small :) too bad is not developed anymore
<alokito> a custom xfce DE might work faster but xubuntu-desktop isn't
<alokito> it uses many packages from gnome
<lcb> alokito, again, base system and a customized graphical environment.. is a good bet for a fast ubuntu (11.04)
<KM0201> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lcb> I like to play with puppy, on my ancestral machines.
<Kano> also what i absolutely don't get why u is the one and only major linux distro that does NOT provide hybrid iso images. to fix em only isohybrid needs to be called on em, but thats not done
<alokito> puppy is good
<alokito> but I can't figure out how to netboot install anything else than ubuntu :(
<Kano> alokito: maybe use memdisk and preload the iso
<alokito> the optical drive of the laptop is ruined and it doesn't even support usb boot!
<lcb> netinstall
<alokito> Kano: good idea but it has only 256 mb memory :P
<Kano> alokito: also plop can be installed into your mbr to boot from usb
<alokito> internal hdd mbr?
<Kano> well you chainload it first from any other bootloader, then you put it onto the internal mbr
<alokito> ok I'll try that, thanks
<Kano> all other systems should be installed with the bootloader in partition
<tim> is there any way to change system sounds in a comfortable way in natty?
<Kano> it works well with via based systems
<Kano> just try it, can be deleted easyly too
<Kano> what also works is usually a boot from hd
<Kano> when you have got enough spare partitions
<lcb> i'm trying to develop a spray to 'spray' hard disks on computers without any media to install distros. but i'm running out of cans :I
<KM0201> lol
<lcb> Kano, installing ubuntu (full - all drivers) on a friends computer, then moving that HD to your, works too
<Kano> lcb: the drivers are in the kernel, thats not the big deal, you just should remove the persit udev rules: rm -f /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-*
<pace_t_zulu> lcb: i have a workaround
<pace_t_zulu> lcb: boot from the live cd with a usb drive plugged in
<freaky[t]>  how do i set a partition to be mounted automatically like eg. D:\ drive in windows?
<Kano> lcb: i trained the kanotix bot with lots of infos about that ;)
<alokito> freaky[t]: you have to edit /etc/fstab
<alokito> google it :)
<Kano> freaky[t]: create an fstab entry. i only see a boot speed reason why this is not done by default. on kanotix every partition is mounted because it is more usefull for me (and most other users)
<lcb> pace_t_zulu, yes, then the system finds one or the other, keeping the installation going
<S-M-Gl> hello, can i update now, or do i have to wait until tomorrow?
<Kano> freaky[t]: dont forget to create the mountpoint (an empty dir)
<alokito> freaky[t]: if its an ntfs partition you can use ntfs-config package to automount it
<lcb> S-M-Gl, you can but better wait
<S-M-Gl> lcb: why, is the alpha the one currently online?
<alokito> S-M-Gl: no its beta
<alokito> its not much different from final release actually
<S-M-Gl> alokito: right sorry, so the beta is the one online, until tomorrow?
<Kano> there are daily snapshots too available, why are they not linked
<alokito> S-M-Gl: yes till the official anounce
<Kano> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<pace_t_zulu> here's the ubuntu forum thread for anyone who needs it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1458341
<Kano> zsync is really usefull for those
<S-M-Gl> ok,thanks
<pace_t_zulu> i will be afk for a bit
<alokito> the repo packages will probably get updated before the announcement...
<lcb> S-M-Gl, wait a bit, is not too long for the release.
<alokito> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<alokito> :P
<S-M-Gl> lcb:right, just cant wait, its a big release, at-least thats what I think.
<lcb> yes it is
<alokito> S-M-Gl: it'll be announced in #ubuntu-release-party as soon as it's released
<lcb> i got a lot of beer already, for the party.
<S-M-Gl> alokito:thanks for the heads-up
<jbwiv_> guys, anyone know why freenx was removed from natty?
<lcb> !info freenx
<ubottu> Package freenx does not exist in natty
<zenrox> probly a dead package
<jbwiv_> sad
<zenrox> that tends to be the usual responce
<jbwiv_> can anyone recommend an alternative solution for remote desktops which performs better than vnc?
<Pici> jbwiv_: Are you sure that it was in the repos? The documentation I see here says it was in a PPA
<zenrox> !info terminal server client
<ubottu> 'server' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<lcb> jbwiv, i like TeamViewer
<jbwiv_> Pici, hmm...perhaps you're right. can 't remember when i installed it
<zenrox> jbwiv try terminal server client
<IdleOne> freenx used to be in the repos like 4-5 releases ago
<zenrox> it does every thang
<alokito> jbwiv_: there are different vnc servers which perform differently from each other
<jbwiv_> lcb: that's new to me, I"ll take a look. zenrox, isn't that for rdp? you can't expose a linux desktop through rdp unless you use the hacked vnc->rdp approach iirc
<jbwiv_> alokito, which do you consider the best?
<alokito> I use realvnc in both linux and windows
<lcb> jbwiv, for me is good because i can connect trough the Internet, wherever i would be.
<jbwiv_> alokito, is performance decent?
<jbwiv_> lcb: thats nie
<jbwiv_> nice
<IdleOne> jbwiv: try teamviewer it is free for individual use and it works pretty well. check their website for the deb package.
<alokito> jbwiv_: don't know about best but it performs very good
<alokito> ubuntu has a vnc server installed by default btw
<alokito> don't know if it'll be in natty
<zenrox> jbwiv, it does rdp,vnc,and xsession
<jbwiv_> alokito, yeah...well, at least in the last release, it would break if compiz was enabled
<jbwiv_> zenrox, as a client...but I need a server
<Kano> IdleOne: did you notice that teamviewer is a win app running with wine
<lcb> jbwiv, and direct connections too
<lcb> jbwiv, direct connections meaning on my network
<IdleOne> Kano: yes but it works well
<zenrox> jbwiv, you can tell xserv to be a server
<jbwiv_> IdleOne, lcb: wonder what firewall requirements teamviewer has. the nice thing about nx is that it runs over ssh
<alokito> jbwiv_: then you can try realvnc, its not free though...
<Kano> IdleOne: not always the best speed, but it is ok
<IdleOne> jbwiv: none
<jbwiv_> zenrox, you can tell xserv to be an rdp server?
<jbwiv_> Kano, teamviewer is slow?
<IdleOne> jbwiv: there is a little lag but it was not enough for me to say it was slow
<freaky[t]> i used the ntfs-tool but it adds all the ntfs devices to automount ;(
<alokito> teamviewer linux version uses win emulation
<zenrox> jbwiv, it wont be a rdp server but i will forward xserv packets over a network
<Kano> IdleOne: what you can not control with it is when you run vbox inside linux. then you have to install teamviewer inside vbox too...
<Kano> jbwiv_: compared to x11vnc it is
<zenrox> and act like a full dm login
<alokito> so it shouldn't perform as fast as linux native vnc servers
<alokito> wine*
<jbwiv_> zenrox, yes...and sloooowly ;-)
<IdleOne> Kano: I don't use it so much that the lag bothers me all that much. in a pinch teamviewer does what i need.
<Kano> i used it serveral times already
<IdleOne> dinner time.
<zenrox> jbwiv, i never had a prob with speed
<zenrox> but then i did use a lighter wm
<Kano> sometimes i switched back to x11vnc because of too much delay
<jbwiv_> I think i'll stick with freenx for now. It's very fast
<jbwiv_> thanks guys...found the ppa.Pici was correct
<Kano> freenx usually creates a new desktop
<jbwiv_> Kano, yes, it does
<lcb> jbwiv, you have deb for that, so. you could even compile it
<Kano> what i usually need is that the current desktop is exposed
<jbwiv_> do you guys trust TeamViewer? I don't know anything about them. I assume they serve as some sort of proxy?
<lcb> jbwiv, it's pretty good and fast.
<Kano> jbwiv_: the use case is different from freenx
<jbwiv_> wow...it's also pricey, for commercial use ;-)
<Kano> but similar to skype you can transfer files thru firewall protected networks as 2nd use case ;)
<lcb> jbwiv, the base package is more than enough jbwiv
<jbwiv_> lcb, yes, but I'm trying to use it for work for my company ;-)
<jbwiv_> course, I guess the'd never know, but I try to play honestly with these things
<lcb> jbwiv, oh... if the inspection goes there you get a "ticket", i see
<jbwiv_> lcb :-)
<lcb> even with free antivirus, in some countries and under software release rules, you can't use it 'in' comercial places
<lcb> Kano, with skype you get almost the full package; the files and the people sending it :)
<Kano> well with teamviewer you only accept file transfer once, then you can copy the whole hd if you want...
<tim> government here plans to switch back from linux to windows. so sad
<Kano> the win os is not that important, but the office apps are overpriced...
<tim> and so is most software on win.
<lcb> linux is getting expensive for governments for quite long time; no revenues from taxes.
<jbwiv_> wow...have you guys tried x2go? it's extremely fast on this end
<jbwiv_> faster than nx it appears
<tim> yeah, the reason they tell the people is that they want to "support the local companies", implying that windows is "local"
<Kano> tim: you need to create linux alternatives first, thats definitely nothing you do in a few days. but you could at least begin converting ms office tools to open/libre office to get rid of that depend
<Kano> tim: cload bases solutions will help too..., then you could even do everything in your webbrower...
<lcb> nite all, 1:15 am here. time to dream... sleeping.
<Q-FUNK> didn't natty release today already?
<jbwiv_> Q-FUNK, I believe it's tomorrow
<Q-FUNK> schedule said 28th
<lcb> 28th
<alokito> its 28th morning here in South Asia!
<ssfdre38> hey do you know how long till 11.04 is out?
<alokito> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<alokito> there you go ssfdre38!
<ssfdre38> i know its not out yet but how many hrs left
<alokito> no idea :P
<ssfdre38> ok
<ssfdre38> !11.04
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<alokito> you can join #ubuntu-release-party if you want
<ssfdre38> i read somewhere it was at 23:30 but i dont know what timezone
<alokito> UTC maybe
<aber> maybe
<ssfdre38> then it would be release right now
<fieris> what silent !!!!!
<marcavis> Everybody's busy upgrading, I suppose ;)
<ssfdre38> my server is up-to-date
<marcavis> Well, folks, is natty looking solid so far for you? thinking of upgrading today
<boodroscotch> Hey guys, do any of you have problems with setting the Chromium Daily Build from the PPA as the default browser?
<boodroscotch> It's been going on for quite a while.
<ssfdre38> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<marcavis> hehehe
<rendero> when will be available 11.04 ?
<arand> marcavis: All depends on if you like unity...
<marcavis> Yeah I've heard a bit about it... I'll have to try it I think
<arand> rendero: I've told you, sometime before 29th
<rendero> arand but here its written 28th https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<marcavis> huh
<arand> You are not listening are you? :p
<rendero> ...
<rww> rendero: 11.04 is scheduled to be released sometime during the time period when it's April 28th somewhere on the planet.
<rendero> ok
<alokito> it should've released in may day to honor worker's revolution :P
<rww> then it would be 11.05!
<alokito> lol yah
<itaylor57> boodroscotch: I have chromium daily what is your problem?
<KM0201> is it out?
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> ask that in release-party, and you get kicked
<ssfdre38> !isitout
<ubottu> It's out soon! Join #ubuntu-release-party and await release with the other excited folks :D
<KM0201> ssfdre38: but if you ask "is it out" in release party, you get kicked..lol
<alokito> seems like it's close :D
<ssfdre38> i saw
<alokito> ubottu changed it's response
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<computerwiz_222> I have an issue on my system running 11.04 with the latest updates. There is a region in the lower portion of my screen that ignores input from the mouse. If I am in Firefox, I cannot scroll or click. In minecraft, all clicks are ignored. It seems to be a system-wide anomaly. Any ideas?
<computerwiz_222> (in fullscreen versions of applications, vlc or minecraft, this issue goes away)
<kavurt> my touchpad's scroll doesn't work. it was normal with 10.04.  ??
<arand> kavurt: Have you made sure it's enabled as well? (I think it comes disabled per default...)
<kavurt> arand: can you tell me how to enable it?
<arand> kavurt: Mouse in system setting under shutdown button
<linuxman410> need help with display intel 845ge on board have only one resolution
<boodroscotch> itaylor57: well, I can't set it as the default browser
<linuxman410> can someone help
<itaylor57> boodroscotch: I had that problem in the past,but it came and went
<kavurt> arand: it's already enabled. it looks like i have a bigger problem :(
<computerwiz_222> i have looked more into my issue, it is definitely system wide with unity
<itaylor57> boodroscotch: when I have seen that, it won't let me set it but it still acts like the default
<computerwiz_222> when using a terminal there is a large region where I am unable to select text in the lower quadrant of my screen
<computerwiz_222> this issue has affected me more than once, with restarts in between
<boodroscotch> itaylor57: hm, it doesn't act like default at all for me.
<itaylor57> boodroscotch: no idea then
<linuxman410> can some help me with my display
<linuxman410> any links or anything
<coz_> linuxman410,  sorry i didnt see your original post
<linuxman410> coz i have a tntel 845ge only one resoulution
<linuxman410> resolution
<coz_> linuxman410,  ah ,, darn ,, I know far too little about intel graphics to helps
<linuxman410> coz_ i need to make a xorg.conf file
<mrdeb> does anyone know how to make ipod work with banshee
<piero> Hi! How can I know if I'm running gnome or unity?
<coz_> piero,   have you seen either screenshots of unity  or videos?
<piero> coz_, yes I did. But U
<coz_> piero,  the 2 look pretty different from one another
<piero> But unity is pretty like gnome, and I made an upgrade from 10.10. So my menus are the same as lastday. gnome-panel is running... I saw in process's list
<mrdeb> piero: unity has icons on the left
<coz_> piero,  Unity has the large     launcher panel on the left part of the screen ,, but classic gnome just has the top and bottom panels
<coz_> piero,  ok y ou upgraded and the desktop looks the same...yes?
<piero> hmm! but, is there a process that is always and just running when you are using unity?
<piero> coz_, right!
<coz_> piero, ok  which video card do you have on that machine?
<piero> but I selected "Ubuntu Desktop" in gdm
<coz_> piero,  open a terminal    lspci | grep -i vga
<coz_> piero,  ah
<piero> coz_, no 3d acceleration here. I'm a sad man who bought a sis chipset
<coz_> piero,  ok  then you need to install  Unity-2d  from synaptic package manager
<piero> roger coz_ , but I'm not going to do that, since unity-2d are QT based.
<coz_> piero,  open synaptic   hit Search  type in  Unity-2d
<coz_> piero,  then you are stuck with  classic gnome
<piero> yeah.. but do you think I will be able to run gnome-3 in 11.10?
<piero> (this is a question for ubuntu+2)
<coz_> piero,  if you cannot run with 3d acceleration than I dont think mutter will work either but I havent played with it recently
<piero> and do you liked?
<coz_> piero,  I do not like gnome3  no .. just my opinion,,,
<piero> hmm
<digdeep> install virtualbox 4.0.6 on ubuntu 11.04, but /etc/init.d/vboxdrv is missing. Anyone please?
<coz_> digdeep,  if I remember correctly... i believe someone said virtualbox is broken on natty,, but not positive
<piero> finally, can you send me your sources.list file?
<piero> my configuration is pretty dumped
<coz_> piero,  hold on
<sebsebseb> digdeep: ok let's get you that link I was on about in #ubuntu
<micahg> digdeep: do you have dkms installed?
<sebsebseb> digdeep: something I will probabably do myself eventualley, with another distro as host :)
<sebsebseb> kancerman: micahg http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2011/04/21/ubuntu-natty-in-virtualbox-with-unity/
<sebsebseb> http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2011/04/21/ubuntu-natty-in-virtualbox-with-unity/
<coz_> piero,  I dont think my sources list is default... you will have to ask someone else   ...sorry
<sebsebseb> kancerman: if you follow these instructions ^ then things should be ok
<piero> right, thanks coz_
<sebsebseb> uh why am I messaging kancerman when I mean to message digdeep ?
<Luke1> ubuntu 11.04 "There is a problem with the configuration server. (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256"
<digdeep> Hi all, I installed virtualbox 4.0.6 (I think it is the latest) INSIDE natty. It is not working. I need to "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup", but /etc/init.d/vboxdrv  is missing
<Luke1> gdm is basically failing hard for me
<micahg> digdeep: you won't have that with 4.0.6 since natty has 4.0.4
<sebsebseb> Luke1: quite a few alternative log in screens :)
<Luke1> ?
<Luke1> sebsebseb: what do you mean?
<sebsebseb> Luke1: well you said gdm was failing on you
<sebsebseb> Luke1: so maybe an alternative log in screen would work instead
<Luke1> I suspect that's just one symptom of a deeper issue
<Luke1> i don't think it has to do with GDM in particular
<sebsebseb> Luke1: however yeah your issue is probably something deeper as you say, as well
<Luke1> gconf-sanity-check-2 implies something bad
<devkorcvince> anyone with successfull update 10.10 64bit to 11.04 64bit?
<digdeep> micahg: virtualbox 4.0.6 is saying I should run "/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup" If it is not there, what should I do?
<sebsebseb> digdeep: not sure, but I think it may mean to install the kernel modules, looks similar to something I have had before
<sebsebseb> digdeep: which Virtualbox did you install, or I should say how did you do so?
<Luke1> i'm getting the gconf-sanity-check-2 error after an update
<micahg> digdeep: it should be in /opt/VirtualBox or something similar if you're running the oracle version
<sebsebseb> digdeep: make sure to install the non OSE version, and things should be ok
<micahg> sebsebseb: no such thing anymore
<sebsebseb> micahg: true
<sebsebseb> micahg: ah well you can help them :) or try to
<Luke1> it looks like I upgraded and now /tmp/ isn't writable - anyone know why that would be
<Luke1> ?
<digdeep> I download virtualbox 4.0.6 from virtualbox offical website, then install it
<Luke1> omg that fixed everything!
<Luke1> tmp became unwritable for some reason
<Luke1> why would that happen?
<Luke1> //tmp that is
<torchie> srsly why do wobble windows bust nuts whenever the window is slightly off screen
<torchie> viewport switcher too
<micahg> digdeep: it's been a long time since I downloaded virtualbox, I used the oracle deb repo for a long while
<digdeep> but during installation, software centre says it is in bad quality
<rww_> oracle is not great at making deb packages.
<Luke1> man my computer is fubared from - i upgraded something which caused /tmp to not be writable as well as tons of random gnome stuff being messed (themes are broken etc)
<bjsnider> yofel_, so far gnome 3 from the ppa is far quicker and less buggy than unity
<digdeep> Miracle!
<digdeep> somehow, reinstalled after 3 times. It works!
<digdeep> not sure what I did
<Luke1> exit
<kavurt> my gui update hung at 95%. i cancelled it. there's 200 updates available. now i do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade", it tells me no updates available. ??
<tim> try dist-upgrade
<micahg> kavurt: run update-manager again
<kavurt> micahg: where's update-manager?
<kavurt> tim: i tried it. it gives the same result. 0 updates...
<tim> kavurt: just type update-manager on the terminal
<micahg> kavurt: how did you run the original update?
<torchie> UBUNUT
<kavurt> micahg: it came up itself into the system tray automatically.
<kavurt> tim: update-manager wasn't installed. now i'm installing it.
<micahg> kavurt: you said GUI, how were you upgrading before?
<kavurt> micahg: it appears in the system tray whenever updates available. and i just click on it. and it updates the system. isn't it gui?
<ssfdre38> !isitout
<ubottu> It's out soon! Join #ubuntu-release-party and await release with the other excited folks :D
<micahg> kavurt: all the updates might be installed, it depends where it was hung
<arand> What's the default numbers for launching files & folders and USC?
<kavurt> micahg: same thing happened before. i thought like just what you said. but apparently they weren't installed. and same amount of updates appeared at a later time. and exactly same thing happened again. btw update-manager couldn't find any updates eiter.
<arand> i.e. Which number are they normally in the panel?
<micahg> kavurt: you can try sudo dpkg --configure -a, if anything was left, it was probably the package configuration
<kavurt> thanks micahg: i'll try it
<lucus> hi everyone. Wanted to ask if it is worth migrating to btrfs with natty
<habanany> Hey faamily... how do i run lmms in ubuntu 11.04
<DETERMINOLOGY> dang
<DETERMINOLOGY> this room getting thick
<arand> lucus: No. Use it to test, nothing else.
<arand> lucus: (My opinion, based on general status and ubuntu's implementation)
<lucus> arand: The only problem so far is slow boot... Would there be any issues with corruption?
<arand> lucus: btrfs is not considered stable yet (you can get around the slow boot by removing the btrfsck symlink, btw)
<arand> lucus: So I would definitely make sure to keep everythin imortant on the btrfs well backupped
<arand> lucus: Corruption is not as uncommon as it should be, plus there is no proper btrfscktool
<arand> SO even slight errors can lead to an borked fs
<lucus> arand: I already did backups. So removing the symlink won't cause the bootprocess to halt?
<arand> lucus: No, it will just report an error and carry on.
<wipmonkey> anyone got a Palm Pre they use for wifi tethering in 11.04??
<kholerabbi> is it out yet?
<lucus> arand: ain't there any other way to tune btrfsck, to do a check every 30 boots or so? I remember hardy had the same caveat... When it wanted to check something it could take ages...
<arand> lucus: The symlink was added just recently ;)
<wipmonkey> khkolerabbi is what out yet?
<micahg> kholerabbi: #ubuntu-release-party for that
<arand> lucus: Current btrfsck is a clunky piece of junk.. You don't tune it, you simply don't use it except for specific diagnostics.
<lucus> arand: got the idea ;)
<arand> lucus: Which the maintainer who enabled it seems to disagree with, or is simply unknowing of..
<lucus> arand: last question... where is this symlink located?
<arand> lucus: /sbin/fsck.btrfs -> /sbin/btrfsck   is the link used
<lucus> arand: thanks! In your opinion, is btrfs far from becoming stable?
<lars_t_h> arand, i renember the firsr time ext4 was included with Ubuntu. Then i begin to use files bigger than 512 MB, the files became corrupted.
<arand> lucus: There is a _lot_ of work going into btrfs so I hope that it will not be that far off. The reworked btrfsck *should* be out "soon™" ... =)
<lucus> arand: Thanks for being so helpful!
<arand> lucus: I really look forward to it, cheap snapshotting could be such a great thing if automated correctly.
<arand> i.e. downgrading: now enabled!
<bjsnider> arand, how soon?
<bjsnider> i want an exxact date and time
<lucus> arand: not only that! Imagine different roots for subvolumes, compression, snapshooting, all those goodies!
<arand> bjsnider: Sorry, crystal globe just broke :(
<arand> lucus: natty does already setup two subvolumes: @ and @home for / and /home ;)
<lucus> arand: I did manually three. @32 @64 and @home and migrated there from ext4 with a sync utility. Works like a charm 'till now
<lucus> arand: one other thing I noticed is that there is not much discussion going on after 2010. Looks like interest has dropped a bit
<arand> Oh, dual-booting different archs from the same btrfs and shared home? That sounds cool...
<arand> lucus: Well in the public at least, #btrfs and the mailing list is quite active..
<lucus> arand: that was my idea in the first place ;)
<lucus> arand: was thinking about an @iso too! Just to put all the isos grub can boot ;)
<arand> lucus: It's like LVM2^4 =)
<lucus> arand: LVM2 is a good idea. I have to have winblows on my comp unfortunately...
<bitplane> is there a chat room for unity?
<arand> Well btrfs kind of does the same things as LVM, but just much better.
<arand> (Well no really, but there are a lot of overlaps, but btrfs implementation makes it possible to use in much more cases)
<lucus> arand: see you again perhaps another time? Have to go now. Thanks!
<arand> lucus: See ya.
<bitplane> inkscape's right click menu in unity's panel has this nice "new document" option
<bitplane> is that stored in the desktop file?
<bitplane> ooh yes it is
<ajin> is ubuntu11.04 usable or stable now?
<bitplane> pretty much, there's some reasonably ugly bugs still but it's just about usable
<arand> ajin: Kinda, depending if you like Unity..
<mhall119> ajin: it gets released tomorrow, so it'd better be
<arand> (Or classic, I guess..)
<ajin> OMG!
<bitplane> main things that have annoyed me are 1) your leftmost monitor must be your first output. 2) subwoofer is disabled all the f*cking time 3) global menu bar crashes if you restart compiz
<ajin> it's April 28 already here in China
<bitplane> same here in the uk, if 4am counts as the morning!
<ajin> technically, 4am counts as the morning, lol
<bitplane> I'm not in work 'til tuesday... so my sleeping cycle says 4am is lunchtime
<bitplane> :D
<fieris> quit
<ajin> i'm waiting for the release time spot
<ajin> which is annoying
<ssfdre38> ajin: there is no set time
<rendero> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet! But you can join #ubuntu-release-party and await release with the other excited folks :D
<ajin> ssfdre38: TKS
<devkorcvince> any issues on upgrading 10.10 -> 11.04?
<debg> Hi. anyone facing any issue with full screen flash video playback ?
<debg> everytime I switch from full screen, kde crashed and I have to reboot the laptop.
<semitones> how can i find out what driver my touchpad is using?
<nastjuid> Just installed natty and was wondering what the little marks on the left of the icon mean. are they indicators of how many windows are open in relation to that item?
<Omega> Yes, what windows are open :)
<nastjuid> cool. so for menu items that would have normally shown up in the menu, how would I find those? I just installed crossover games but I can't find it in any of the menus
<nastjuid> is that something codeweavers would have to change so that it shows up on the bar?
<semitones> nastjuid, hmm, can you still find them by searching?
<nastjuid> semitones: not so far
<nastjuid> it's also not in the big list of applications
<semitones> nastjuid, hmm, i don't know!
<debg> semitones: you can check that in system setting -> input device --> Touchpad  or dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-input*
<semitones> debg, cool thanks! (i have to report a bug)
<victory747> I am having troubles with unity/compiz and the nvidia 173 driver. compiz
<victory747> keeps crashing
<nastjuid> I'll just play with it some more and see about adding them to the bar. the binaries aren't in path by default anyway. I'm sure it's easily remedied
<nastjuid> semitones: thansk though :)
<semitones> np :) have fun
<Flynsarmy> Is it still set for a 28th release?
<debg> Flynsarmy: it says so in the website . :)
<Flynsarmy> debg: ya, thought as much - OmgUbuntu! had it pegegd for a 'tuesday' release or something in one of their articles so i figured i'd confirm :)
<rww_> OMG!Ubuntu is wrong frequently.
<unityproblem> final release nt showing up in update manger?
<micahg> !isitoutyet > Flynsarmy
<ubottu> Flynsarmy, please see my private message
<KM0201> lol
<Flynsarmy> micahg: ... i never asked if it was out yet
<micahg> Flynsarmy: same idea :)
<debg> if I try to switch from full screen flash video to windowed, kde crashes, any idea how to fix it ? I am using kubuntu natty
<micahg> unityproblem: from maverick?
<xiambax> how do i enable gnome3 user theme extension
<spirals> Hi. Dolphin is not showing me updated views of folders when I browse to them. What am I doing wrong? Currently have to "Refresh" by hitting F5 to see new files in a folder that Dolphin previously displayed
<spirals> this is under Natty/KDE 4.6 of course
<debg> spirals: Is this your issue --> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=267709 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 267709 in general "Dolphin shows no files when dolphin's startup directory is set to same as the link you open " [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<debg> spirals: fix is here -->  http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=94172&p=192521&hilit=dolphin+empty+home#p192349
<spirals> No. I'll give a specific use case. Let's say I am browsing a folder on my Desktop in Dolphin. I then navigate to a subfolder of Desktop, then back to Desktop. In my web browser, I download an image file to that subfolder, then browse back into the subfolder from the Desktop in Dolphin.  The new file does not appear.
<spirals> All the other files appear normally as they were - it feels like a caching problem of some kind. I did clear my dotfiles completely when setting up natty and haven't had any other weirdness with Dolphin
<spirals> Hitting F5/selecting refresh from the menu makes the new file appear reliably
<spirals> This behavior seems more appropriate (if annoying) for cases where the file was downloaded to the current directory without any change of directory in dolphin. However it's affecting folders that aren't the currently displayed folder.
<spirals> in addition to currently displayed folders
<spirals> I'm going to apply that 'fix' anyway and see if it changes what I'm seeing. Thank you for the link.
<MandoJM> hello
<spirals> I assume release will have that config baked in by default ;)
<debg> I can't reproduce what you said, So, I am not sure what is going on
<debg> does it happen all the time ? or did it start after you applied some updates ?
<MandoJM> at what time is Natty releasing?
<spirals> I can state it more succinctly: Any folder I'd previously viewed in that instance of Dolphin doesn't immediately update until I hit F5.
<spirals> Nah, it's been the case since beta release for me.
<rww_> MandoJM: no set time, release will be announced in #ubuntu-release-party and other places
<MandoJM> rrw_: thanks
<spirals> Weeeird. That *did* fix it. Totally counterintuitive and I hate the fix in principle, but I'm glad it fixed it.
<semitones> rww_, does bsadfl have a big red button that triggers the release?
<spirals> My home folder is *not* /home :(
<rww_> semitones: no, but the release manager might ;)
<spirals> Thanks again Debg
<semitones> rww_, lol awesome!
<debg> spirals: yw :)
<spirals> debg, that's actually the very first stupid hack (or hack at all) I've had to apply to kubuntu 11.04 since beta release
<spirals> very high level of functionality ootb :)
<victory747> Is /var/log/messages being used on natty? It seems /etc/rsyslog.d config files were changed a couple months ago and now my /var/log/messages is empty. Is this normal for natty?
<spirals> Debg, the fix was supposed to be in 4.6.2 for the bug you linked. We're on 4.6.2 on natty now. So, I think it's a related bug and they fixed it the wrong way, because the dumb workaround is still necessary for my problem.
<spirals> If it's still there at Natty release I'll follow up again and make sure a proper report is filed.
<debg> spirals: after the workaround , you can see the new file without refresh ?
<spirals> victory747, my /var/log/messages is empty too. Normal I'd say
<spirals> debg: Correct!
<spirals> like magic :)
<spirals> and I was very reliably having to refresh before this, like, all day long
<spirals> quite distracting when no OS has made me do that
<debg> :)
<Omega> less talky more party
<debg> I had never seen that issue in dolphin . not sure why . may be becasue dolphin is one of my least used application .
<debg> spirals: do you have any issue switching back from full screen flash playback ?
<debg> for me it always crashes kde and I can't find a way to fix it . I just hope it fixes itself after formatting my laptop and installing the final release.
<spirals> debg, Yes I do have that problem. Fullscreen flash was actually working perfectly for me at the initial beta release, for the first time ever in any linux for me
<spirals> I would be very happy to apply any kind of hack to fix it... I'm on 'radeon' on a hd4870 card
<debg> me too ,
<donpdonp> can i start asking about Oneiric Ocelot yet? :)
<spirals> Given that it's *never* worked in the past reliably with good performance, I'll give the devs a large pass on it.
<spirals> But, it worked earlier in the month, so there's hope :)
<debg> I had this problem since beta2. earlier it was working fine
<spirals> same
<spirals> definite regression, but the beta1 state was a miracle
<spirals> so regressing from a miracle is sort of understandable..
<spirals> Overall, I've been enthusiastically recommending KDE to ubuntu users, and if the fullscreen flash thing improves I will be recommending it to non-techies as well.
<spirals> which I haven't felt like doing in a long time
<KM0201> spirals: ugh..  i tried KDE a couple weeks ago.. i just could never use/recommend it.
<physically_fit> how many hours should i wait to get the new release?
<spirals> KM0201, of course preference comes into it and I would never argue someone who had a preference already. But for Windows Vista/7 users it is a very comfortable experience.
<physically_fit> hi spirals
<spirals> And that appears to be a deliberate success on the part of the KDE project. Kudos to them
<KM0201> spirals: not really sure what you're talking about
<KM0201> spirals: oh, KDE>. yeah.. i'd agree
 * KM0201 never, ever liked KDE
<spirals> hi physically_fit
<histo> anyone know when the release will drop?
<histo> have to download an iso for someone at work. Thinking aobut just pulling the daily
<rww_> histo: When it's done ;P
<rww_> Sometime before it stops being the 28th everywhere on the planet.
 * KM0201 notices VLC is working great now.
<histo> rww_: it's not a baby it's done just wonering when thy normally hit the servers
<KM0201> must have been one of those upgrades today
<rww_> histo: You'd be surprised.
<cordoval_> how can I fix the missing left bar on natty?
<cordoval_> missing top bar also
<cordoval_> tried to mess up with lamp effect then type in some commands and it was gone
<cordoval_> now i am jus trying to get it back to work s it was before
<cordoval_> hello anyone?
<soreau> cordoval_: Perhaps you need the unity panel service restarted?
<soreau> unity-panel-service
<cordoval_> yeshow do I do that?
<cordoval_> that is it on a terminal?
<soreau> Yes try it and see what happens
<cordoval_> should i logo ut or run it from the classic terminal
<cordoval_> command not found
<cordoval_> should i log back into ubuntu default mode?
<cordoval_> or just classic?
<cordoval_> soreau: ?
<soreau> hm
<freaky[t]> im using classic because unity suddenlty stops hiding itself
<soreau> cordoval_: /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service is provided by package 'unity' in natty
<cordoval_> I uninstalled the compiz compontents after messing up and missing the animation effect then I ran cordoval@cordoval-HP-Pavilion-dv2000-RM421LA-ABM:~$ sudo apt-get install nux-tools/natty libnux-0.9-0/natty libnux-0.9-common/natty
<cordoval_>  and got messed up
<linusasus6> Hi I would like to know when the update will be avaible and if we can use both shell unity and gnome, me I prefer gnome but I will try unity for see, if I dont like I will delete unity
<cordoval_> rats! so I log out
<cordoval_> I will be back
<cordoval_> rats!
<cordoval_> I am on natty now
<cordoval_> and unity-panel-service is not found
<cordoval_> rats!
<cordoval_> please help me
<cordoval_> just want to reestablish the thing
<cordoval_> panel on the left and top missing
<cordoval_> tell me what I shall do and I will do it
<cordoval_> please
<cordoval_> help!
<soreau> cordoval_: I told you /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service is provided by package 'unity' in natty
<cordoval_> so?
<soreau> <cordoval_> and unity-panel-service is not found
<cordoval_> cordoval@cordoval-HP-Pavilion-dv2000-RM421LA-ABM:~$  /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service
<cordoval_> bash: /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service: No such file or directory
<cordoval_> ?
<soreau> So you probably need to (re)install unity
<cordoval_> how to do it
<cordoval_> please tell me how and I will do it right away
<cordoval_> sudo apt-get install unit?
<KM0201> cordoval_: did you install gnome-shell, then remove it.. and thats how you got that error?
<linusasus6> sypnatic manager search unity install unity-core
<cordoval_> I think i ran an exe for magic effect animation on compiz
<KM0201> cordoval_: i think you'd want to sudo apt-get install unity
<cordoval_> then got messed up missing, but all was right
<cordoval_> then did an uninstall of compiz opgl compiz, advanced and then reinstall then restart and ran compiz replace and got it messed up I think
<cordoval_> sypnatic manager search unity install unity-core	?
<cordoval_> which one should I try?
<cordoval_> i get several answers
<KM0201> cordoval_: an .exe, for compiz? that doesn't even make sense
<cordoval_> it ws an 2008 script someone had done to get the mac osx effect
<cordoval_> the animation basically
<cordoval_> for compiz
<cordoval_> that got rid of the lamp animation
<cordoval_> so I had it but I ran this and messed it up
<cordoval_> then how to restore that I tried to uninstall install the compiz components completely
<cordoval_> sypnatic manager search unity install unity-core	
<cordoval_> is that what I need to do?
<cordoval_> just the code?
<bhavesh> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet! But you can join #ubuntu-release-party and await release with the other excited folks :D
<cordoval_> ?
<bhavesh> Ijust wanted to know is it out yet.. lol
<cordoval_> how to resintall unity
<cordoval_> did a sudo apt-get install unity
<cordoval_> it is running
<cordoval_> I hope this is it
<cordoval_>  unity-panel-service
<cordoval_> unity-panel-service: command not found
<bhavesh> #ubuntu-release-party
<rww> cordoval_: can you decrease you use of the Enter key, please :)
<cordoval_> please how to reinstall unity? thank you rww
<nishanth> when is natty out?
<cordoval_> will do so at once
<rww> nishanth: no set time, should be sometime before it stops being the 28th everywhere on the planet
<rww> cordoval_: no idea, I use KDE
<bazhang> !crosspost | cordoval_
<ubottu> cordoval_: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<bazhang> cordoval_, #ubuntu does not support natty. please dont crosspost there.
<cordoval_> rats!
<cordoval_> ok so I was told to log out , but when I log out I see ubuntu, ubuntu classic, etc
<cordoval_> I see that ubuntu is the unity
<cordoval_> that is why I log in as that now but I don't see the bars
<cordoval_> just please tell me how do I reinstall unity
<KM0201> cordoval_: sudo apt-get install unity
<ryan_> hello all
<ryan_> I just wanted to state an issue
<ryan_> Libre ofice didn'e print a bunch of jobs that 10.10 with open office did
<KM0201> cordoval_: is that command not working? (showing already installed/)
<cordoval_> KM0201: yes already installed
<cordoval_> unity is already the newest version
<ryan_> My printer error suggested that there was no close to the job
<cordoval_> KM0201: how to reinstall it, just wondering
<KM0201> cordoval_: sudo apt-get -- reinstall install unity
<ryan_> km?reinstall what?
<ryan_> km
<ryan_> I did an upgrade
<ryan_> and A fresh insatll on same lap top
<KM0201> ryan_: he borked unity on accident, so he's trying o reinstall it
<ryan_> fresh install worked 100% better
<KM0201> ryan_: well, i agree w/ that.. i never upgrade, always clean install.
<ryan_> me too
<cordoval_> unity-panel-service: command not found
<ryan_> :)
<cordoval_> should I log out?
<cordoval_> and back in?
<cordoval_> KM0201: ?
<KM0201> hmm, yeah, you can try that
<cordoval_> rats what was the command?
<cordoval_> to log out
<cordoval_> hmmm
<cordoval_> gnome ....
<KM0201> system/shutdown/logout?
<unityproblem> final release nt showing up in update manger?
<rww> unityproblem: final release isn't out yet.
<KM0201> cordoval_: oh wait, are you stuck in CLI?
<ryan_> unityproblem
<cordoval_> it goes into the session but no bars
<cordoval_> so yes cli
<ryan_> it hasn't ben released yet
<cordoval_> rats!
<ryan_> wait a day
<unityproblem> ok
<cordoval_> need command to logout
<cordoval_> I was given one that worked
<cordoval_> rats!
<cordoval_> but I forgot
<KM0201> cordoval_: i belive... sudo logout -h now   will log you out
<ryan_> but back up and fresh install is recomended on such a maor upgrade
<cordoval_> cordoval@cordoval-HP-Pavilion-dv2000-RM421LA-ABM:~$ gnome-session-save --kill cordoval@cordoval-HP-Pavilion-dv2000-RM421LA-ABM:~$
<nutsfornatty> beta 2 is the latest release atm
<KM0201> cordoval_: did the logout -h now   command work?
<cordoval_> no it was the one I gave you
<KM0201> oh ok.
<KM0201> had never used that one before.
<cordoval_> now i got the menu bar
<cordoval_> yey!
<KM0201> ok.
<cordoval_> you  rock
<cordoval_> rock and roll
<cordoval_> now i got the lamp back too for animation
<KM0201> i didn't do anything but tell you how to reinstall unity
<KM0201> heck i couldn't even telll you how to log out from CLI...lol (although i knew for sure how to restart)
<cordoval_> and checked on the box that says animation
<cordoval_> right
<cordoval_> now I am trying to figure it out how to make it like mac
<cordoval_> osx
<cordoval_> effect
<cordoval_> is either too fast or is not on
<cordoval_> i don't see it
<nutsfornatty> dream large, you can do better than mac effects with ubuntu :-)
<cordoval_> rats i got it!
<cordoval_> I got it!
<cordoval_> yes
<cordoval_> I got it
<cordoval_> yey!
<KM0201> hallelujah!
 * KM0201 is gonna miss +1 tomorrow.
<soreau> KM0201: What do you mean?
<soreau> oh right..
<KM0201> i like this channel
<soreau> yea
<bazhang> it likely wont close the very second of release
<bazhang> could be a day or two
<cordoval_> the compiz effect I cannot tune it rightly
<cordoval_> ahhh
<cordoval_> rats
<cordoval_> anyway
<cordoval_> goodnight
<rww> someone needs to get a cat :<
<histo> cat foo | grep cat
<bullgard4> '~$ lsb_release -a; Description: Ubuntu 11.04; Release: 11.04'. Does this mean that I have got Natty Final Release?
<rww> bullgard4: No, because "natty final release" doesn't exist yet.
<bullgard4> rww: Ok. Thank you.
<anthony_2409> hi, are we able to download 11.04 release now?
<rww> anthony_2409: no, it's not out yet
<Guest26376> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet! But you can join #ubuntu-release-party and await release with the other excited folks :D
<histo> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Natty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/744/detail/
<nijabo> Is 11.04 released now?
<rww> no
<nijabo> Or am I a few hours too early
<nijabo> ah
<mysteriousdarren> few hours early
<nijabo> Ah ok
<KatronixSerf> Hi all, currently running 11.01 Beta 2, my nvidia driver is installed but not enabled, how can I enable it?
<nijabo> Additional drivers? perhaps
<KatronixSerf> that is what tells me its installed but not enabled, but it doesn't have an enable button
<KatronixSerf> and is there a way to tell ubuntu to look like the 10.x version? not really digging the side bar icons
<soreau> KatronixSerf: reboot?
<KatronixSerf> soreau, for which q?
<soreau> former
<KatronixSerf> ok
<KatronixSerf> what time today is 11.04 being officially released?
<histo> !party > KatronixSerf
<ubottu> KatronixSerf, please see my private message
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> so what time will the official release happen today ?
<rohan> i have an issue on ubuntu -- after i suspend, instead of resuming, my laptop powers on.
<philsf> hi, my pidgin indicator just disappeared from the messaging menu. was this an intentional change?
<bigbrovar-sgs> since i got a freeze on my kubuntu 11.4 yesterday while trying to turn on Bluetooth.  the system always hangs when booting up. what is even more stange is when i try to reinstall.  the installation also freezes. something that didn't use to happen before.
<bigbrovar-sgs> i tried the 10.10 from live cd and that one booted fine. however 11.04 would not boot from cd, usb or even my local install.  there all hang at booting stage
<bigbrovar-sgs> even entering the recovery from grub hangs.
<bigbrovar-sgs> but 10.10 does boot fine. This is the second 11.04 install am experiencing this with same exact symptoms.
<litropy__> Hmm - samba4 borked during the upgrade. I've tried removing it then installing it via aptitude ... please see my paste: http://pastebin.com/TEskK0Zs
<bigbrovar-sgs> hardware is  intel core i5 arrandale graphic  chip
<bigbrovar-sgs> i dont know if this is  kde issue, x issue, or kernel. and i have been at trying to solve this since yesterday.
<phoenix_firebrd> is there a release party for 11.04?
<Narwhal> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Natty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/744/detail/
<phoenix_firebrd> Narwhal: ty
<phoenix_firebrd> where can i see the last minute testing that they do before the release?
<tsimpson> unless you're standing behind someone doing the testing, you can't
<alkisg> No adblock package in Natty?
<alkisg> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=adblock
<jbicha> alkisg: it's probably a better idea to install adblock yourself than to have it packaged first
<alkisg> jbicha: I can't do that for 10.000 students separately
<jbicha> make your own package?
<alkisg> Erm... I was expecting an answer along the lines of "we didn't use the adblock 1.3.6-1 package from debian because <reason-here>"
<alvin> alkisg: Hey, you're right. Debian has adblock packages
<alvin> interesting
<alkisg> Maybe there were made past natty feature freeze, but still, an FFE would be justified
<alvin> xul-ext-adblock-plus is in debian stable and natty is based on unstable (or is it experimental?). This might be intentional, but you can file a bug report for sure.
<jbicha> alkisg: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-desktop-n-firefox-4
<alkisg> "[micahg] Drop adblock-plus: DONE" ==> but I didn't understand the reasoning
<jbicha> you could ask micahg or chrisccoulson yourself but I'm guessing it's a headache to maintain all the extension packages
<jbicha> when Firefox autoupdates extensions, but the Ubuntu packaging process is anything but automated
<jbicha> because Ubuntu doesn't have any Firefox extensions in the repos any more except a very few Ubuntu specific ones
<alkisg> That's probably because of the xulrunner dependency, while those extensions on debian don't seem to have that dependency
<jbicha> Debian also isn't shipping Firefox 4
<alkisg> http://packages.debian.org/experimental/iceweasel
<alkisg> Anyway, I guess some waiting is in order, until all those issues are resolved
<jbicha> yes but that's experimental and those extensions aren't FF4 extenions
<jbicha> alkisg: I don't think they're coming back unless someone puts them in a PPA
<andeeeuk> hi everyone
<alkisg> jbicha: you mean that you don't expect e.g. adblock to be available even on e.g. 11.10?
<andeeeuk> has 11.04 been released now
<andeeeuk> still seeing it as in development on the website
<jbicha> alkisg: that's right
<vega> is this some kind of unity feature: i click open gnome terminal from left sidebar, after that i can't open any more terminals, the button doesn't react
<delac> vega: middle click
<delac> vega: normal click will just show the latest window again
<vega> hrm, suppose there's some logic there..
<incorrect> /j #ubuntu-release-party
<incorrect> oops
<vega> next task.. find the Preferences stuff
<alkisg> jbicha: hmm, afaik since there's need for those, they'll be packaged one way or another. Anyway, we'll see.
<vega> ok so i have alt-f2 assigned to "switch to workspace 2", well it does that but it also always opens a "run program" dialog that i need to get rid of with ESC, why?
<nijabo> so in a few hours this is the 11.10 discussion channel? :P
<vega> nijabo: well usually this channel is closed for a while (dunno why)
<tsimpson> vega: because nothing of 11.10 exists for a while
<tsimpson> if it doesn't exist, you can't get support for it
<vega> of course.. but future stuff could still be discussed here, i don't think anyone wandering here will actually expect support for an upcoming release..
<tsimpson> no, that happens at UDS and #ubuntu-devel
<tsimpson> this is a support channel, not a devel channel
<vega> i see, didn't know
<chrisccoulson> alkisg, jbicha - extension packages in the archive have historically been poorly maintained, and we don't have the resources to update a whole archvie full of extensions across 4 stable releases every 6 weeks when a new firefox version arrives
<chrisccoulson> and we're not going to block firefox updates on fixing in-archive extensions - so, if they are in the archive, i guarantee that they *will* break frequently
<alkisg> chrisccoulson: I thought adblock was actively maintained... which part isn't maintained? The upstream code, the debian packaging, or there's a separate ubuntu packaging which is unmaintained? And if so, why can't the debian packaging be used instead?
<chrisccoulson> alkisg, it requires packaging maintenance in ubuntu whether it's maintained upstream or not
<alkisg> Tjer
<chrisccoulson> and i'm talking about maintaining it across 4 supported releases (in addition to the development release)
<alkisg> There's a separate ubuntu package? Or the debian package is used?
<alkisg> I.e. if someone wanted to help, would he do that in debian, or in ubuntu?
<chrisccoulson> he would need to do that in ubuntu, using the debian packaging
<chrisccoulson> that doesn't solve the problem though
<chrisccoulson> the problem is that we would need to test and push an entire archive full of extensions out of the -security pocket every few weeks, and that requires a lot of manual time regardless of where the packaging comes from
<chrisccoulson> we've already discussed this to death, and the decision was made long ago. we're not bringing extensions back ;)
<chrisccoulson> and if people do upload them, they *will* break within a few weeks of release
<alkisg> Can't there be some restructuring so that extensions don't have to be updated when firefox gets security updates
<alkisg> ?
<alkisg> I'd expect that when an extension claims to work with firefox 3 though 6, then it's package would also be able to do that...
<alkisg> So firefox could be updated independently from the extensions
<zniavre> good morning
<chrisccoulson> alkisg, no. extensions specify version compatibility (for good reason). with the new release process of firefox, updates will include feature and API changes which will either require bumping the version compatibility in extensions, updating extensions or porting them to new versions
<zniavre> i got mixed session unity/gnome-panel how to kill the gnome-panel please ?
<chrisccoulson> if you're suggesting that we widen the version check to avoid needing to update them - then no way! that is a guaranteed recipe for breaking firefox
<chrisccoulson> in any case, this discussion is pointless. extensions aren't coming back
<jbicha> alkisg: why can't you depend on firefox's builtin extension updater?
<gnomefreak> it doesnt update our extensions, we have to update all our extensions
<alkisg> chrisccoulson: Thank you for your feedback, I didn't know that extensions weren't to come back. Still, I'm sure that if the devs put their minds to it, they could come up with an upgrade method that would allow firefox to be upgraded independently from the extensions without causing problems. E.g. dkms for the linux kernel, javascript feature detection etc were some similar problems.
<alkisg> jbicha: it's not only about updating. Just the act of installing adblock to thousands of students is a nightmare.
<jbicha> right, but don't you have a standard image?
<alkisg> Standard image? You mean /etc/skel?
<alkisg> New students get created each year. Firefox won't cooperate well with /etc/skel.
<jbicha> some kind of script, maybe even packaged in a deb should work for what you need
<alkisg> Yes, it appears that we'll need to maintain those packages locally, if we're to keep using firefox as the default browser
<jbicha> what would have happened anyway if you decided your students needed a different extension? you would have had to package it yourself anyway
<alkisg> We may check for alternatives like epiphany, if that has a better interface for extensions
<jbicha> yes, and there are other customizations you can do like setting the homepage, setting the wallpaper, etc
<gnomefreak> good morning chrisccoulson_
<chrisccoulson_> hi gnomefreak
<scoundrel50a> I just wondered, with the release of Ubuntu 11.04, today, if it had fixed the problem of the backlight yet?
<scoundrel50a> Anybody any ideas? I did ask yesterday, and had to go out, and by the time I got back in I was just too tired.
<nijabo> scoundrel50a, it hasn't been released yet
<nijabo> what problem with the backlight?
<gnomefreak> im going to step away for a few minutes but a bug # would be very helpful
<andeeeuk> would people recomend updating to 11.04? Is it stable to use for work purposes?
<El_Che> andeeeuk: I run it on my workstation
<El_Che> so far so good
<andeeeuk> El_Che, have you come accross any bugs at all?
<El_Che> andeeeuk: no bugs so far
 * alkisg had problems with firefox extensions and with vnc in 2 hours of use
<andeeeuk> so you would say that it is very stable
<El_Che> andeeeuk: it hasn't crash, but my use may be different than yours
<alkisg> And also some usability problems with unity
<El_Che> yes, it's gets some getting used to
<alkisg> I needed 1 click to go to the "preferences" menu, now I can't even find it
<El_Che> right click on the 'on' button
<El_Che> upper right corner
<andeeeuk> thanks for your feedback
<andeeeuk> I will upgrade then
<El_Che> andeeeuk: backup your $HOME
<alkisg> El_Che: I'm talking about the "system > preferences" menu, where is that in unity?
<andeeeuk> i know previously unity was very unstable
<alkisg> Also evolution doesn't support downgrading your settings, once you've been to natty
<El_Che> alkisg: it's a new control center
<psypher246> alkisg: click power button, it's right at the bottom
<psypher246> system settings
<El_Che> alkisg: I prefer it to what we had before. The Preferences/system split I could never really grasp
<gnomefreak> its not very stable. there are problems with ati and nvidia drivers (i cant tell you what bugs to look at or if they relate to you. im just going on what i had in my email boxes
 * gnomefreak out, strong storm comming through
<alkisg> psypher246: that's gnome-control-center, it's not the preferences menu
<alkisg> Well, I suppose we'll get used to it
<psypher246> hi all. I have been using unity extensively in the last couple of weeks and i have found quite a few usability issues and bugs which I feel are quite important to get fixed as it badly tarnishes the ideal of what unity is trying to portay. I am just not sure where to begin. from the bugs I have already logged there has been no response and I am concerned that they will just fall thorugh the crack. lol as I am typing this I have just found a ne
<psypher246> w bug with fullscreen pidgin and text wrapping while i am typing in the window
<psypher246> the fact that I cannot add a chrome launcher, custom or system default, to the launcher is a pretty serious issue IMO
<psypher246> just one issue for example
<syn-ack> I have a custom chrome launcher and it works just fine
<syn-ack> you're probably doing something wrong
<psypher246> do you guys suggest diligently logging each issue seperately
<psypher246> syn-ack: pleased tell me how you created it and added it to the menu
<psypher246> i have followed my instincts and many instructions online
<alkisg> jbicha, chrisccoulson: this ppa did the trick for now, I hope that the most popular extensions will be maintained there: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/xul-ext
<syn-ack> psypher246, I dragged it to the bar?
<psypher246> wish that would have worked
<syn-ack> Then I edited the .desktop file
<psypher246> lol
<syn-ack> Works here just fine.
<psypher246> ok one you dragged ity to the bar, which .dekstop file did you edit where?
<chrisccoulson> alkisg, well, that's maintained by purely community effort atm using the packages from debian
<syn-ack> Lemme see if I can find a howto, psypher246
<psypher246> syn-ack: thx
<psypher246> but the fact that you have to edit a .desktop file in the firstplace is a problem
<chrisccoulson> and with debian always being a few firefox releases behind ubuntu - this will probably break frequently in the future
<alkisg> chrisccoulson: honestly I'd prefer to have unresolved security issues than to have *** enlargement ads over my students screens :)
<syn-ack> psypher246, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=13408
<chrisccoulson> alkisg, i'm not talking about security issues, unless you're seriously suggesting that you would delay updating your browser to wait for extensions to be updated
<psypher246> syn-ack: yeah thats the one i followed
<psypher246> i drag ity and it just dissapears
<syn-ack> Worked just fine here.
<chrisccoulson> i'm saying that when we do a browser update, those extensions will just stop working
<chrisccoulson> until someone fixes them
<blit> hi all, 11.04b2 on a fujitsu laptop. I have a problem with bluetooth: hcitool scan shows my phone correctly, while bluetooth-wizard not; also bluetooth-applet is always dimmed, showing not many options with preferences saying that bluetooth is disabled with a big "turn on" button that doesn't work. any suggesion, thanks.
<syn-ack> psypher246, Then launch Chrome and pin it to the bar.
<alkisg> chrisccoulson: indeed, I am suggesting that. That i'd postpone any browser updates until the extensions work again.
<psypher246> syn-ack: ok how about this, if you click on the laucnher icon does it create a new window or take you to the one already open
<alkisg> chrisccoulson: I know how that sounds, but it's really the best we can do here in our schools.
<syn-ack> opens a new one
<psypher246> syn-ack: if i lauch chrome that way than there is nothing to pin, it's not in my launcher
<blit> *suggestion*
<psypher246> syn-ack: ok it;'s not supposed to open a new one
<syn-ack> yeah it is
<chrisccoulson> alkisg, wow. that's quite incredible
<syn-ack> "Open New Window" does just that
<syn-ack> opens a new window
<psypher246> it's supposed to either scale all the already open windows or take you to the one already open
<psypher246> syn-ack: other apps don;'t do what chrome does
<psypher246> do the sma ething for firefox
<alkisg> chrisccoulson: we have labs working with windows 98 without security violations. I really would care more about block xxx ads than for the latest firefox security update.
<syn-ack> I don't have it installed
<syn-ack> I don't use Firefox. At all.
<psypher246> syn-ack: once an app is opened MIDDLE mouse click should be the only way you opne a new window
<syn-ack> ah, well I don't have a middle mouse button. Maybe that's why mine does that
<jbicha> alkisg: you're not the average Ubuntu user
<psypher246> this is a inconsistent  behavior to other apps
<chrisccoulson> alkisg, this is why using the addon manager infrastructure works so much better
<syn-ack> I don't see it as being an issue, tbh
<chrisccoulson> you get updated extensions much faster than the distro will ever update them
<psypher246> syn-ack: ok try terminal
<psypher246> open a terminal
<alkisg> jbicha: I'm talking on behalf of 200 schools, I suppose schools are "regular users"
<psypher246> clicking it again will opne a new terminal, it will take you to the open one
<chrisccoulson> but, that's your choice, i'm not going to argue. i'm just glad i don't use any of your computers
<scoundrel50a> nijabo: sorry had a call. I installed beta 1 and beta 2 and as soon as it started to boot after the grub, it turned the backlight off. SApent a good couple of hours on here, last week with a couple of people installing and going through loads of different things. Will try find the bug report.
<psypher246> syn-ack: so how do you get to an already open chrome window which is in the background?
<alkisg> chrisccoulson: agreed. We can't install an extension for thousands of students though, so we do what we can.
<psypher246> alt-tab is the only way
<psypher246> AAARG kill me now
<psypher246> the way all the other apps but chrome work is that they scale
<syn-ack> You know what. I'm tired. I'm going back to bed.
<chrisccoulson> surely if there are that many students, then you would be better off blocking ads somewhere else on your network :/
<alkisg> There is a central squid-based blocking service, but it's not as efficient.
<scoundrel50a> bug 759104
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 759104 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[gm45] Upgrade to Natty wont load" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759104
<scoundrel50a> I added tyo Xorg files as well, in there somewhere.
<WaltherFI> Any news on the planned release hour?
<nonix4> What kind of performance is to be expected of running natty within kvm (maverick's testdrive default settings)? (aka after how long wait can I assume it to be hung on some bug?)
<scoundrel50a> Natty is still very buggy.
<scoundrel50a> 759104
<ScottONanski1> Very impressed with the setup process.
<ScottONanski1> They did a great job.
<Mitchell-92> What time today will the new version of Ubuntu be released at?
<ScottONanski1> Now, just have to see if the install takes.
<ScottONanski1> I already have it.
<ScottONanski1> You need the link?
<Mitchell-92> Yes.
<Mitchell-92> It's not on the website yet.
<ScottONanski1> http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<Mitchell-92> Is that the final version?
<ScottONanski1> Yep.
<Mitchell-92> Why isn't it on the homepage yet?
<ScottONanski1> Not sure.
<Mitchell-92> Do you know anything about Ubuntu server? I have 5 computers I want to put Ubuntu on, and a dedicated server running the latest version of Ubuntu 10... I want to set up all of my computers to be in sync, and to backup their home directories / document directories on the server... do you know how I would approach that?
<ScottONanski1> Nope.
<Mitchell-92> Okay.
<ScottONanski1> I'm a designer - not an admin. :)
<Mitchell-92> Oh. What do you design?
<ScottONanski1> Websites.
<ScottONanski1> Digital media.
<Mitchell-92> Oh, cool. What software do you use in Linux for web design? I have a macbook just for graphics design (I do freelance design)
<Mitchell-92> I do things like business cards and shirts.
<ScottONanski1> I actually use Windows for Photoshop.
<Mitchell-92> Ah... okay
<ScottONanski1> GIMP handles like a shopping cart with a wonky front wheel.
<Mitchell-92> lol yeah
<ScottONanski1> lol
<Mitchell-92> what other design software do you use under linux?
<ScottONanski1> Blender.
<ScottONanski1> Bluefish.
<ScottONanski1> That's about it.
<Mitchell-92> What does bluefish do?
<ScottONanski1> It's just a text editor I use for markup and scripting
<Mitchell-92> oh, ok
<ScottONanski1> But I really like it.
<vibhav> is it realeased?
<ScottONanski1> http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<ScottONanski1> 28 seconds until reboot.
<ScottONanski1> I'll let you know how it went.
<vibhav> <ScottONanski1> is the official announcement made?
<Mitchell-92> ScottONanski1: Does Unity have a workspace feature similar to Gnome?
<ScottONanski1> I'll let you know in one moment
<Mitchell-92> ok
<Mitchell-92> How many computers are you putting it on?
<ScottONanski1> Just my laptop for now.
<Mitchell-92> oh
<ScottONanski1> It's finishing up the system install.
<vibhav> <ScottONanski1> is the official announcement made????
<ScottONanski1> Not that I know of.
<ScottONanski1> I'm officially making the announcement
<ScottONanski1> lol
<ScottONanski1> Uh oh...
<ScottONanski1> My laptop caught on fire.
<ScottONanski1> ;)
<Mitchell-92> lol
<ScottONanski1> Man, I wish they would come up with a better IM than Empanthy.
<ScottONanski1> You can't even get mail notifications with it.
<ScottONanski1> olol
<ScottONanski1> Actually, I should hold my tongue. I've never developed an application before.
<Mitchell-92> ScottONanski1: I tried Fedora 15 last night on my netbook to see how Gnome 3 worked... as really cool... not going to use it because there is a bug with bluetooth in F15 right now.
<jatt> what is this "Ready when you are..." stuff in the installer?
<ScottONanski1> I tried Unity in the Beta.
<ScottONanski1> It's cool.
<jatt> it was in "Copying files"
<Mitchell-92> Does it have the workspace thing?
<jatt> and now shows "Ready when you are..." and looks stuck
<ScottONanski1> Yep.
<blit> sorry to resend: hi all, 11.04b2 on a fujitsu laptop. I have a problem with bluetooth: hcitool scan shows my phone correctly, while bluetooth-wizard not; also bluetooth-applet is always dimmed, showing not many options with preferences saying that bluetooth is disabled with a big "turn on" button that doesn't work. any suggestion? thanks.
<ScottONanski1> restarting. :)
<vibhav> released???
<ScottONanski1> Vib, yes.
<ScottONanski1> http://releases.ubuntu.com/]
<ScottONanski1> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Mitchell-92> blit: I had the same problem with F15 beta... thats why I'm switching back to Ubuntu.
<tsimpson> ScottONanski1: don't post links, it's not out yet
<ScottONanski1> It's not out yet?
<ScottONanski1> Really?
<blit> according to my experience it should be the same here
<ScottONanski1> Then what did I just install on my Alienware m15x?
<ScottONanski1> It's up and running too.
<ScottONanski1> Flawless installation.
<Mitchell-92> In #ubuntu-release-party, it says: Ubuntu 11.04 release is scheduled somewhere in the time period when it's April 28th somewhere in the world, not at a specific time | Do not say it's released or post links to it until the Release Manager says so, or you may be banned without warning.
<tsimpson> ScottONanski1: it's not released until it's released
<scoundrel50a> Ubuntu Netbook Remix, I installed it on my Acer Aspire One, its an older version of Natty yes? If it works on my AA, will the upgrade to natty work? Or should I leave it.
<ScottONanski1> Well, it's released.
<ScottONanski1> because I have it installed.
<ScottONanski1> lol
<Internat> no its still replicating.
<tsimpson> ScottONanski1: you don't have it installed, because it's not rleased
<tsimpson> *released
<ScottONanski1> Really? Would you like to see a screen shot of it?
<tsimpson> I care not for your screenshot
<ScottONanski1> I care not for your not caring. :P
<tsimpson> mine rhymed :)
<ScottONanski1> My was Zen.
<ScottONanski1> Mine*
<ScottONanski1> :D
<tsimpson> mine *BOOM*
<eeeeek1> Hey guys, d'you know when the new release is ready to be downloaded?
<eeeeek1> especially in german
<ScottONanski1> I've been told not to tell you. tsimpson said I'm not allowed to say anything.
<ScottONanski1> If you can get his permission, I'll send you the link.
<ScottONanski1> :D
<peto_> hola
<tsimpson> don't give people pre-release images and tell them it's final
<ScottONanski1> It's not a prerelease.
<tsimpson> it is
<tsimpson> by definition
<tsimpson> it's not released yet
<tsimpson> so it's pre-release
<eeeeek1> just wanted to know, WHEN it'll be released…
<tsimpson> today
<eeeeek1> "coming soon…"
<jatt> I installed the iso but it stuck in "Ready when you are"
<Mitchell-92> ScottONanski1: Can you send me a screenshot?
<ScottONanski1> Pre-released in the sense of it not being released yet? lol.
<ScottONanski1> Mitchell, sure. one sec.
<Mitchell-92> ok
<tsimpson> ScottONanski1: that is the definition of pre-release, something which is before the release
<ScottONanski1> No. That's a redefinition of a currently employed terminology.
<ScottONanski1> To suit your own agenda I might add.
<tsimpson> ScottONanski1: the release team are explicit about it not being released until it's not released, it's not my agenda, it's the stance of the release team
<ScottONanski1> Well, if it's live - it's released.
<ScottONanski1> I don't what else to tell you.
<ScottONanski1> It didn't come from a third party site.
<jatt> I doubt their release process is that sloppy, the available iso should be the official one
<tsimpson> no, it'll be seeded across servers first
<tsimpson> that during the final testing
<tsimpson> if some tests fail, changes can still be made
<eeeeek1> I love the definition of "time" a developer has
<jatt> then the iso should be labeled release candidate or something
<tsimpson> it's not a release candidate
<tsimpson> it's simply incrementally updated as needed before the release
<tsimpson> which is why the release is announced
<jatt> looks sloppy to me but anyway if they work that way...
<blit> hi all, is everything ok with bluetooth on 11.04b2? mine doesn't work.
<ScottONanski1> I hardly think ANY developer would posts an incomplete build the same day of it's release, continually and incrementally updating the release every few minutes.
<JayFoxRox|TP> eeeeek1: ...
<alkisg> ScottONanski1: For various reasons they say it's not released yet. Respect that, even if you don't understand why. They might want the image to propagate to other mirrors, or they might want to do some last checks. Don't ...blow the candles of their ...birthday cake, let the release manager do that.
<alkisg> Ah too late
<jatt> they need time to prepare the press release
<gordonjcp> jeez, guys
<gordonjcp> it's a bloody operating system
<gordonjcp> go outside
<gordonjcp> it's a nice sunny day
<jatt> lol no
<jatt> why?
<gordonjcp> bunch of bloody cave troglodytes mashing F5 over and over "HERP DERP MUST HAVE RELEASE MUST HAVE RELEASE"
<jatt> either the iso is the final one or someone will be fired lol
<jatt> let's patch the iso and update the md5sums -> impossible
<jatt> that would be way too sloppy
<WaltherFI> haha
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Natty has been released! | Support in #ubuntu | So Long, And Thanks for All the Testing | Channel will re-open once Oneiric gets moving
#ubuntu+1 2012-04-23
<mdel> No Cachine mode page present
<mdel> Assuming Drive cache: write through
<mdel> caching*
<pepee> mdel, hdd problems? :/
<mdel> nooo
<pepee> mdel, nah, looks normal
<mdel> it just hangs after that
<mdel> lame... i thought ubuntu on mac was foolproof at this point
<pepee> mdel, I think it's vesafb not vesa :/
<mdel> pepee: no luck
<pepee> :/
<pepee> mdel, tried last daily build? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<mdel> yeah
<pepee> sorry, but I'm out of ideas :/
<pepee> mdel, sorry, didn't know what refit is. followed this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<mdel>  yeah im using refit to boot the usb stick
<bjsnider> did you try the cd?
<bjsnider> mdel, did you actually use a cd at some point or always a usb stick?
<mdel> both
<mdel> 12.04 11.10
<mdel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1442133
<mdel> trying that
<Thete> How do I add a user to sudoers?
<Thete> used to be able to do adduser <user> admin
<mdel> pepee: well, purple screen
<mdel> something better
<Thete> oh it's sudo now
<mdel> pepee: still seems like its hung
<mdel> pepee: think i got it
<pepee> mdel, sorry, I was afk. what did you do to make it work?
<star69> when it release 12.04?
<mdel> pepee: nomodeset, and the non-efi loader
<mdel> installing 12.04 now
<pepee> star69, /topic
<star69> ok thanks
<mdel> 12.04 seems smoooooth
<mdel> i hated unity in 11.04
<sk1special> okay. install 12.04 beta alt. installing from thumbdrive created on a win 7 machine using unetbootin . to a blank hdd / core 2 duo / 8 gb of ram / 80 gb pc. goes partway thru setup then says
<mdel> i still dont like that I cant make the bar go to the right side
<sk1special> problem reading cd rom.
<sk1special> and gives me the option to retry abort or skip
<sk1special> says a root file system must be mounted on /target. partitioner should have auto done
<sk1special> any help?
<bjsnider> download and burn a new one
<sk1special> haha. that doesnt help. downloading the beta from universal usb installer link suggested on main page now. is there a way to config with options i have here tho? gives me a list of installer components possible to load
<justdave> ok, think I found my problem here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/633983
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 633983 in linux (Ubuntu) "Can't boot amd64 live cd on Mac (EFI)" [High,Confirmed]
<justdave> according to that bug there's supposedly a separate image now specifically for amd64+mac
<justdave> but I don't see it on the beta2 download page
<justdave> the amd64 image apparently has an efi boot image on it, but assumes PC UEFI and not Apple EFI
<justdave> and Apple's EFI chokes on the UEFI image
<Thete> justdave: It's on this page http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<Thete> oh wait
<pepee> justdave, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ ?
<justdave> 64bit Mac, there we go
<Thete> there was a separate mac image, it's not there now
<justdave> thanks
<justdave> hmm, no torrent, and 2 hour eta on the direct download.  oh well, guess I wait. :)
<justdave> dailies probably wouldn't have a big seed pool anyway
<mdel> justdave what mac are you installing precise on?
<justdave> intel-graphics mac mini
<mdel> ah ok
<mdel> its running great for me
<mdel> after figuring out some bs
<justdave> it's already got 12.04 on it, via updating from 11.10
<mdel> nice
<justdave> but then I tried to fiddle with some grub options and made it refuse to boot
<justdave> doesn't even make it to the grub menu
<justdave> so now I'm just trying to find something I can boot it with to go fix grub
<mdel> reinstall or reconfigure it?
<mdel> boot from livedc
<justdave> livecd wouldn't boot.  hence the above problem :)
<mdel> live cd should be regardless if your grub is fubar
<mdel> boot*
<justdave> right, but the EFI bootloader on the CD isn't compatible with Apple's EFI
<justdave> hence the need with a separate image for Mac (which we just found)
<justdave> need for*
<mdel> yes use the amd64 mac version for sure
<justdave> I should go downstairs and plug into the ethernet for this download. Half the slow download speed is probably my sucky wifi (I have a ton of interference here)
<justdave> yep, that dropped an hour off the estimated download time just like that.  heh
<snadge> oh what.. i accidentally right clicked on the close window widget
<snadge> and it closed the window :/
<datruth> Does the app screenlets install the gnome desktop?
<mdel> hey snadge :)
<mdel> something that bugs me... the buttons in the top bar are offset left of the window border
<mdel> this seems like bad ui...
<mdel> didnt older unitys have the ubuntu button there?
<mdel> can i boot from a cd but use the usb stick for installation files?
<mdel> im trying to install without refit but the standard bootloader doest see the stick
<haru> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 7829 kB, installed size 22394 kB
<snadge> mdel: i tried installing 32bit ubuntu on an older imac (core duo)
<snadge> i had to use refit because i couldn't be bothered burning anything
<snadge> and just as well.. because it gets half way through the install and crashes
<mdel> errors>
<mdel> ?
<snadge> just freezes
<snadge> as in mouse stops moving.. cant do anything except power it off
<mdel> oh hrm
<snadge> whilst its downloading updates
<snadge> so i tried installing with the lan cable unplugged
<snadge> and it gets as far as update-grub .. then fails.. mouse still moves, but cant do anything
<snadge> and doesnt continue
<balazs> he
<balazs> hi
<snadge> was going to try the alternate install.. but started to lose interest
<balazs> while installing 12.04, I am getting a wildly changing remaining time for the language pack downloads
<balazs> is that normal ? sometimes it says 15 mins, then 5, then 50
<snadge> possibly because your download speed is wildly fluctuating
<balazs> sure, but there's no progress bar
<balazs> and I have 100M down. is it normal for that part to take over 30 mins ?
<balazs> btw I'm installing under vmware
<balazs> if that matters...
<snadge> i wouldn't say normal.. but its not completely abnormal either
<mdel> its probably all the hype
<mdel> it was slow for me too
<mdel> ... wonder why you can just choose first...
<mdel> cant*
<snadge> i must admit im pretty annoyed that the installer tries to install language packs and stuff like that
<haru> !info php
<ubottu> Package php does not exist in precise
<snadge> you dont get much say in the matter.. about whether you want them, or where they're coming from
<mdel> php5
<haru> !find php
<ubottu> Found: libapache2-mod-php5, php-pear, php5, php5-cgi, php5-cli, php5-common, php5-curl, php5-dbg, php5-dev, php5-gd (and 224 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=php&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<mdel> haru
<mdel> sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<mdel> for the whole jawn
<balazs> any chance to have an install DVD instead of CD so that all that crap can be on there ?
<balazs> or the 700M image is only for the beta ?
<datruth> I've done unity --replace to try and activate compiz but its not working how can I go back to the default?
<balazs> how long did it take you to download everything during install ?
<datruth> how can I remove all of gnome?
<flying_penguin> hi all
<flying_penguin> i've upgraded to 12.04 and can't find where to change the number of workplaces
<flying_penguin> does anyone know how to do this?
<trism> flying_penguin: in unity or unity-2d?
<flying_penguin> unity
<trism> flying_penguin: ccsm/general options/Desktop size
<flying_penguin> trism: thank you
<fishcooker> hello fellas
<fishcooker> Day -3
<ztag100> It's coming out the 26th?
<punzada_> I'm messing with it virtualized now
<punzada_> fun so far, I've been stuck working in a mostly windows-only capacity for the last year and a half
<ztag100> Is it stable?
<etp> any clues on problem with private repo on upgrade? 11.10 -> 12.04 works fine but 10.04.4 -> 12.04 complains W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/..._Packages Hash Sum mismatch, repo is generated in 11.10 with apt-ftparchive
<ioboku> hello guys
<ioboku> i want to install latest 12.04 beta and then at some point do the auto upgrade to final; should there be anything I need to take care of. My hardware works 100% with FOSS drivers.
<snadge> do it
<snadge> you'd be a spaz to install 11.10 now
<ioboku> most likely
<snadge> well it will involve more effort to upgrade.. if you decide you want to.. in a week or so when 12.04 is actually released
<ioboku> but any issue I should be aware of , in general I mean
<snadge> or you could just install the beta now.. and not have to do anything to update to final
<ioboku> oh, well; wouldn't a dist-upgrade work?
<ioboku> from beta -> final
<snadge> sure it does.. but upgrade from the beta to final.. would actually be easier/less problematic
<snadge> right
<ioboku> installing 11.10 is likely to be a waste of time if I try to setup everything the way Iwant to, I come into 'buntu from opensuse
<snadge> then you definitely dont want to go anywhere near 11.10 ;)
<snadge> fair enough.. in october last year or whenever it was.. it seemed like a good idea at the time
<snadge> hell no, now
<ioboku> one other thing; i read that blue systems is taking over the kubuntu variant
<ioboku> which means that the underlying backends with ubuntu +unity get more attention
<ioboku> does that mean anything dire for the kubuntu variant?
<snadge> well.. most ubuntu users are pretty happy with unity shell on top of gnome 3
<snadge> no.. on the contrary
<snadge> canonical basically axed kubuntu from paid support.. because.. well.. various reasons
<snadge> but a company has offered to take it on
<ioboku> name the biggest one if you care
<ioboku> avoid fragmentation in support services?
<snadge> simplest way of putting it.. is it wasn't deemed worth it
<snadge> unity is their focus.. people may hate it.. and there are other options if you are one of htem
<snadge> they still provide gnome-shell and its classic desktop.. xfce.. lxde
<snadge> you can still install kde if you want to.. its not like the choice has been denied.. its just not the primary focus
<ioboku> people usually don't like what they don't get initially; i think i will wait for a year or so to see if unity is better or not (speaking public acceptance wise)
<snadge> well.. ive been using it in 12.04 for the past few months.. and i finally get it
<snadge> its stable.. its consistent.. and fairly intuitive
<ioboku> not going to buntu because of unity, going because most of the people i know in the end switched to ubuntu because they wouldn't care less into playing sysadmin on their dev box
<ioboku> :)
<snadge> right.. its debian, but with a whip cracked over the devs... cos they can get lazy
<snadge> release schedule.. vs when we feel like it
<ioboku> my problem with debian is that I can't stand politics
<ioboku> on technical grounds
<ioboku> wasn't 'buntu started because debian was too lazylame?
<ioboku> :"P
<snadge> and anal retentiveness when it comes to licensing issues.. and the lack of consideration for a purely desktop focus
<snadge> its because they had fundamentally different goals.. debian is linux for people who want linux
<snadge> and ubuntu is linux for people who dont want linux ;)
<ioboku> hmm yeah, well, no student time here
<ioboku> gotta work in real life
<snadge> im playing with freebsd 9 at the moment.. and its ridiculous
<ioboku> used 'bsd when i was a student, long time ago
<ioboku> nice thing, no workie if no sysadmin
<snadge> well i thought i'd try make a desktop out of it.. relatively painless.. if you like gnome 2
<ioboku> i just don't want to be a sysadmin, I don't want to mix and match testing, unstable and volatile, Idon't want windblows and most of all osx is osUx for me
<ioboku> so what else remains...
<Bronze> cable tv abd a six pack
<ioboku> android?
<ioboku> ha ha ha
<Bronze> :)
<ioboku> i just don't like to have to work for myself as a sysadmin with this thing; it was fun once, but not anymore
<ioboku> so it is smurf - level ease sleaze I am after
<ioboku> :)
<ioboku> 'nyway, thanks, d/ling beta2 dvd iso
<itachi_08> does anyone use here Ubuntu 12.04 LTS version
<vega-> one would think so, as this channel is for that release ..
<bazhang> !schedule | itachi_08 of course yes
<ubottu> itachi_08 of course yes: A schedule of Precise Pangolin (12.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PreciseReleaseSchedule
<itachi_08> yes but i want to completely erase my drive that has Windows in it.. the fact that ubuntu grub loader still displays Windows 7 OS
<itachi_08> ubuntu does and is always installed side by side with windows...
<snadge> so do that.. blow away windows with disk editor
<Flywater> look this:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/919815,this:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/775034,and this:http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/202-ubuntu-acer-ao722,they are the same problems,and my lenovo notebook also has the problem,my CPU is APU E-350,load the default BIOS setting not work,i want to know when it will be fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 919815 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu freeze on battery after power on/off - blacklisting ath9k stops freeze" [Medium,Incomplete]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 775034 in linux (Ubuntu) "Natty freezes due to Acer Aspire One 522 wireless " [Medium,Confirmed]
<Flywater> sorry
<Flywater> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/919815
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 919815 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu freeze on battery after power on/off - blacklisting ath9k stops freeze" [Medium,Incomplete]
<Flywater> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/775034
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 775034 in linux (Ubuntu) "Natty freezes due to Acer Aspire One 522 wireless " [Medium,Confirmed]
<Flywater> http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/202-ubuntu-acer-ao722
<Flywater> i have the same problem
<Flywater> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/919815
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 919815 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu freeze on battery after power on/off - blacklisting ath9k stops freeze" [Medium,Incomplete]
<Flywater> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/775034
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 775034 in linux (Ubuntu) "Natty freezes due to Acer Aspire One 522 wireless " [Medium,Confirmed]
<Flywater> 12.04 has the BUG still
<itachi_08> anyone here knows how to erase Windows system completely without having to appear in the grub loader?
<Flywater> fix the mbr
<itachi_08> how? i've got this problem on my netbook? tried tweaking it bud it doesn't work
<Flywater> you need a windows system DVD,and boot from it,then enter the repair computer,and then enter the command interface and run:bootrec/fixmbr,then reboot computer
<brendand> itachi_08, you want to actually delete windows, or just not have it appear in grub?
<itachi_08> both brendand
<Flywater> anyone answer my question?
<itachi_08> well i have actually windows originally and i want to move to linux without windows appearing in the screen
<Flywater> you can delete it
<brendand> itachi_08, as Flywater says, you can delete it if you need the extra space
<brendand> itachi_08, for now you can delete the grub entry. let me check how
<itachi_08> ok am waiting and then how?
<Flywater> anyone solve my problem?
<Flywater> i'm waiting
<brendand> itachi_08, what's in /etc/grub.d for you?
<itachi_08> what did you mean brendand
<Flywater> brendand:can you solve my problem?
<brendand> Flywater, what's your problem
<brendand> ?
<Flywater> this  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/775034
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 775034 in linux (Ubuntu) "Natty freezes due to Acer Aspire One 522 wireless " [Medium,Confirmed]
<Flywater> and this  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/919815
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 919815 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu freeze on battery after power on/off - blacklisting ath9k stops freeze" [Medium,Incomplete]
<Flywater> they are the same problems
<Flywater> and i have it ,too
<Flywater> 12.04 has it ,too
<Flywater> when it will be fixed?or ubuntu won't fix it?
<Flywater> Win7 is fine on my notebook
<Flywater> brendand:i'm waiting for your answer thanks
<brendand> Flywater, i'm not sure. you haven't tried any of the workarounds?
<Flywater> sorry,i don't understand...
<Flywater> only when i enable network boot and set it boot first,i can login the system
<Flywater> i only have the one problem,can ubuntu fix it?
<Flywater> the bug is amazing...
<Flywater> my god....
<Flywater> brendand:are you here?
<Flywater> who can help me...
<alket> Hi , how do Install MySQL Workbench in Ubuntu 12.04 , it has an error on depencies ?
<micahg> alket: can you pastebin the error?
<alket> micahg, libmysqlclient16(>=5.1.21-1)
<itachi_08> =^.^=
<micahg> alket: that's not the version in precise then
<micahg> alket: it's actually in the 12.04 archive
<Dubaco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/942188/ Crypto disks still not mounting
<sneumann> Hi, network-manager used to store connections in gconf back in 10.04 days. Upon upgrade to 12.04 they live in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<sneumann> Question: How to migrate information from gconf to /etc/Network-manager ?
<sneumann> Awful bug report, but this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/987059
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 987059 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 12.04" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<sneumann> could be the same problem.
<itachi_08> am back
<zozy> hi guys
<zozy> shutdown and restart seems not to work under 12.04 from the gui
<zozy> is there a solution for this?
<slipttees> Hi
<tomodachi> zozy: this is probably specific to your computer, it works for me
<tomodachi> maye you can try some kernel parameter
<slipttees> after installing gnome-session shell's default ubuntu does not start unity. Deinstalei gnome-shell over to no avail.
<tomodachi> acpi=force on your grub command line_
<zozy> tomodachi: i'll try, thx
<slipttees> too i cant purge fglrx-updates :(
<zozy> weird, now it works..even without editing grub tomodachi
<zozy> strange behaviour
<zozy>  :)
<tomodachi> zozy: maybe you got some update that fixed it?
<slipttees> after installing gnome-shell, ubuntu default session does not start unity. unistall gnome-shell over to no avail.
<slipttees> too i cant purge fglrx-updates :(
<Flywater> why use gnome shell,don't like unity?
<slipttees> no
<slipttees> i use gnome classic
<Flywater> so,why don't use fedora or opensuse?
<Flywater> or mint
<zozy> tomodachi: nothing changed
<slipttees> no.. i love ubuntu. i use since version 4.10
<slipttees> :D
<zozy> i just rebooted it to try the grub setting
<chmac> slipttees: Does gnome-classic work fine for you? I'm not getting on well with unity and thinking I'll switch back once I re-install Precise final.
<slipttees> :(
<chmac> slipttees: In particular, I have real issues with windows jumping workspaces when I run gnome-panel
<chmac> But without the panel, my workflow is radically disrupted.
<Flywater> well,i love it ,too
<slipttees> chmac: i try purge gnome-panel, but doesnt work too
<slipttees> :/
<Flywater> and i love unity
<chmac> Flywater: Do you use multiple workspaces?
<Flywater> yes
<slipttees> Flywater: unity is an OS X interface clone :D
<slipttees> lack only spotligth
<slipttees> :)
<Flywater> is it?i think gnome3 more like OS X
<slipttees> dashboard, Laucher, workspace
<chmac> Flywater: How do you know which windows are on the current workspace without the panel?
<Flywater> i...don't know
<Flywater> unity has only 4 workspaces,it's...a question
<chmac> Flywater: It's possible to increase the number of workspaces I believe, I was running 6 for a while, but the windows kept jumping so consistently I reduced it to 4
<chmac> Flywater: I use the panel to know which windows are live on "this" workspace. I have different workspaces for different work "modes" if you like.
<chmac> Flywater: Development grouped on one workspace, personal on another, clients on another, downloads / torrents / etc on another, etc.
<chmac> Flywater: Without the panel, I get lost figuring out which windows are open.
<Flywater> yeah,it is
<chmac> super-w is helpful, but it doesn't tell me at a glance, and the order changes, so I have to really look at the windows.
<Flywater> but i still like it
<jst> hi! just fresh installed 12.04 daily build (21/04) but Unity 3D seems quite slow, expecially opening and closing dash and Alt-Tab windows switcher ... I'm on a ATI graphic card with opensource drivers... any advice
<chmac> jst: It's slow for me, but I'm on an integrated intel chip, I figured it was just my hardware being left behind by progress... :-)
<vega-> forget the 3d and log in using unity 2d ...
<ubuntu__> Hey, need some help. After the installation of 12.04 from 11.10 failed, ubuntu cant find my SSD. Neither during installation or through GParted, someone who has some tips_
<tetreb> I got error messages about wrong CPU vectors while resuming from hibernation. I looked through dmesg and pm-suspend but couldn't find them.
<ubuntu__> Terribly frustrating that I can\t find the SSD anywhere >*
<jst> yeah ubuntu2d is very smooth... actually I'm on an ATI 1GB... I expect it would be good, I mean... gnome shell is fast
<jst> windows is fast
<jst> WTH unity seems so sluggish
<slipttees> fglrx sucks! jst
<slipttees> :/
<jst> slipttees, i'm on radeon opensource
<slipttees> :O
<krababbel> an opengl game was very slow on 3dunity. 2d is fine, using binary nvidia
<slipttees> jst: doesn't use restricted drivers?
<sk1special>  
<slipttees> sk1special: cuda?
<jst> slipttees, no, on 11.10 performance was better with restricted
<sk1special> there we go now my chats working..first time messing with linux. all you have to do to get a desktop is install gnome yeah?
<sk1special> and what?
<krababbel> I read that linux is clumsy regarding GPU acceleration for window managers
<krababbel> a patchwork on old standards
<sk1special> okay i just downloaded and installd gnome.. now ?
<krababbel> sk1special: install gdm
<Lace57> !find yakuake
<ubottu> Found: yakuake
<Total]> How to erase an invisible SSD with old ubuntu installation
<Lace57> !info yakuake
<ubottu> yakuake (source: yakuake): a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.8-1 (precise), package size 301 kB, installed size 2108 kB
<slipttees> !sis
<slipttees> sis 671/771
<slipttees> :D
<murlidhar> can't the launcher hide only when the app is maximised ?
<sk1special> how so ? tried sudo apt-get/ install no go
<sk1special> gdm*
<slipttees> sk1special: ligthdm
<slipttees> !sis771
<sk1special> ahh i just had to restart i guess. funny how this looks like win 8
<stuntman_dan> hey is anyone around that can give me a quick tutorial on wine...? I used it a few years back and remember it being really easy but I seem to be a little bit lost... haha
<Stanley00> stuntman_dan: what do you want to do with wine?
<stuntman_dan> I'm reading through here http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=149 but it does't actually say how you actually install it...
<stuntman_dan> just tryin to install starcraft
<stuntman_dan> I have the iso mounted and everything, I am just unsure on where exactly to proceed from here haha
<Stanley00> stuntman_dan: how about double click the setup.exe file or so?
<stuntman_dan> that's it?
<stuntman_dan> of course it would be something easy like that... hahahaha
<Stanley00> stuntman_dan: I don't know, but it rate as gold, so I just try the easiest way first :D
<stuntman_dan> for some reason I remembered opening a virtual desktop and doing something in there, but maybe things have changed
<stuntman_dan> Stanley00, seems to work perfectly, thanks
<Stanley00> stuntman_dan: you are welcome ;)
<stuntman_dan> hm well it installed fine but now wine is giving me an invalid parameters error...
<sk1special> hey so i update my display driver using the recommended one and restarted now its only seeign one display.
<jst> may fglrx improve performance on unity?
<sk1special> you know how i can fix it?
<Stanley00> sk1special: are you using ATI or Nvidia video card?
<sk1special> Nvidia. The screens auto detected and ran fine. but i checked for updates and had two listed. ran / activated the one that sais " recommended " and restarted. now it can only detect the one screen
<sk1special> okay. i deactivated the update and restarted..and they both work again. but theres a eh. 20 second pause where its just horizontal lines on start up. and it says i need the update on for good quslity graphics
<sk1special> quality*
<Stanley00> sk1special: well, I just have ATI card, so I cant help you now. Sorry.
<Stanley00> sk1special: in my case, I have to run some ati-init scripts to add something to xorg.conf. Maybe you should look for that too.
<sk1special> ah sall good. yeah i dont really play pc games..360. but ima check some videos now to see seems to work okay besides the weird start up
<sk1special> do you know anything about installing this on android?
<APoulos> hello all
<APoulos> so.
<APoulos> here's my issue
<APoulos> its very simple
<APoulos> I wrote this rsync command: rsync --progress -rEog --exclude="home/alex/Videos" /home/alex /media/backup/12.04-Precise-backup_4.23.2012/
<APoulos> the only issue is that it keeps creating the Videos folder
<APoulos> and even reading some of the man pages, there aren't very direct examples..
<APoulos> well that was an unexpected disconnection.
<bjsnider> APoulos, the path doesn't seem quite right to me
<bjsnider> "home/alex/Videos"?
<APoulos> i tried this as well: rsync --progress -rEog --exclude="/home/alex/Videos" /home/alex /media/backup/12.04-Precise-backup_4.23.2012/
<bjsnider> why is it in quotes?
<APoulos> because thats how it was written in the rsync manuals...?
<APoulos> or atleast the ones ive been reading
<APoulos> bjsnider, whats your take on it?
<bjsnider> i'm not an rsync expert but it doesn't look right
<APoulos> bjsnider, well.. darn, do you know if anyone is up at the moment?
<bjsnider> APoulos, http://www.silug.org/lists/silug-discuss/200704/msg00020.html
<bjsnider> based on that, your syntax should be --exclude /home/alex/Videos
<bjsnider> sorry, that should have a trailing slash too
<APoulos> bjsnider, no worries, im going to run a test now
<bjsnider> the manpage is wrong i guess
<APoulos> rsync --progress -rEog --exclude ~/Videos/ /home/alex /media/backup/12.04-Precise-backup_4.23.2012/
<APoulos> still included video file
<APoulos> folder*
<bjsnider> try $HOME/Videos/
<APoulos> rsync --progress -rEog --exclude home/alex/Videos/ /home/alex /media/backup/12.04-Precise-backup_4.23.2012/ - this didnt work either
<APoulos> ok
<APoulos> I'll try that
<APoulos> bjsnider, nope --exclude $HOME/Videos/ /home/alex /media/backup/12.04-Precise-backup_4.23.2012/ didnt work either
<bjsnider> are you trying to exclude all 3of those?
<APoulos> yessir
<APoulos> it says you can do it that way
<bjsnider> you have to use 3 separate --exclude statements
<bjsnider> --exclude dir --exclude dir --exclude dir
<APoulos> one moment
<APoulos> bjsnider, no the first half is set of inclusion statements
<bjsnider> i'm afraid i don't see what you're saying there. but if you want to exclude more than one file or directory you will have to use separate exclude instructions for each item
<bjsnider> tar works exactly the same
<APoulos> bjsnider, --progress -rEog - these keep all the file info
<APoulos> bjsnider, r is recursive
<bjsnider> i'm afraid i don't see the relevance. i asked if you were trying to exclude those 3 directories from the command. you said yes. is that correct?
<APoulos> no
<APoulos> excluding 1 directory
<APoulos> the Videos folder
<bjsnider> ok, so perhaps the exclude statement should come later in the string
<bjsnider> at the end, for example
<bjsnider> there are some good examples here: http://articles.slicehost.com/2007/10/10/rsync-exclude-files-and-folders
<bjsnider> i'd forget about the manpage altogether and just use google
<codelurker> how do you add workspaces and change to an all horizontal workspace layout in 12.04?
<APoulos> thanks bjsnider
<captine> Hi all 12.04 beta users.  looking for a recommendation.  just purchased new laptop and installed 11.10.  as a newbie, should i wait for official 12.04 or just install beta?
<codelurker> the 12.04 beta is very stable, i'd install that
<Flywater> yes,i agree
<BluesKaj> odd ,can't seem to find the Kmail crash bug ppl are having ...launchpad has nothing about it...I'm having the problem as well
<captine> ok.  can i leave the upgrade overnight, or should  i be at my machine while it does it's thing/
<captine> internet is slow, so will leave need to take time
<codelurker> is it possible to add workspaces and change to a horizontal layout in 12.04?  driving me nuts
<captine> pls ignore question.  am reading on askubuntu
<Flywater> yes,it's possible,but i don't know how to do
<codelurker> Flywater: well at least there is hope :)
<Flywater> but it's not stable
<Nemanja> Hi all
<Nemanja> i have problem with External subwoofer on my asus n75sf
<bazhang> Nemanja, hardware issue?
<Nemanja> sorry now work ... i change on etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and add this line:
<Nemanja> options snd-hda-intel model=asus-mode4
<c_smith> hello
<caravel> hi
<Flywater> who can tell me what's the time now
<bazhang> @time now
<ubottu> Error: Unknown timezone: now - Full list: http://ubottu.com/timezones.html
<bazhang> @time UTC
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: April 23 2012, 14:43:22
<c_smith> !time PST
<fishcooker> hello fellas
<c_smith> bah..... it doesn't know PST.
<c_smith> hello
<fishcooker> new here c_smith
<fishcooker> :p
<Flywater> i must go to sleep,good night
<UnwinnableDonB> Is anyone having issues with Beta 2 and VLC freezing in Gnome Shell?
 * spacebug- wounders what will happen after they reach the end of the alphabet when it comes to name ubuntu releases ;)
<area51pilot> spacebug ... maybe follow the protocol of naming Hurricanes  :P
<minimec> spacebug-: Well they restart with 'a' The letter 'h' has been used two times until now... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29#Releases
 * Sidewinder Wonders if fishcooker is using Pidgin..
<brendand> spacebug-, plenty of mileage in adjectives and animals
<spacebug-> hehe
<fishcooker> you're rite ***sidewinder
<fishcooker> you're rite sidewinder
<fishcooker> how did you realized it
<fishcooker> ?
<Sidewinder> Simple 'whois'.
<Sidewinder> The Purple gave it away. :-)
<fishcooker> whois sidewinder
<fishcooker> how to?
<Sidewinder> There's many different ways, grasshopper. :-)
<fishcooker> !whois sidewinder
<Sidewinder> 180.247.119.204 that' me. Er, I mean you.
<sambagirl> is it possible to add options or apps to your panel like in 10.10?
<sambagirl> can i have a choice of maybe a classic view where i have my applications placess system drop down?
<kklimonda> sambagirl: there is gnome-session-fallback that will give you interface similar to 10.10
<minimec> sambagirl: That should be possible, installing 'sudo apt-get install gnome' and choosing the gnome (classic) environment in lightdm.
<sambagirl> ok thanks i am trying it as a vm to see if it is ok for my needs brb thanks
<sambagirl> oh yes how do you get to a shell?
<minimec> sambagirl: <ctrl>< alt>t in unity
<sambagirl> thanks
<sambagirl> why isnt there an icon somewhere?
<sambagirl> it used to be in accessories
<sambagirl> so with unity you cant add apps to the panel?
<minimec> sambagirl: <win> key Terminal
<sambagirl> yes but thAT JUST brings up the search field. is that supposed to be a shell environment?
<minimec> sambagirl: Try and see. Once you opend an application, it appears in the unity-launcher. With a right click on that icon, you can make it 'permanent' in the launcher.
<sambagirl> i see
<sambagirl> ok but i still cannot get to a shell.
<area51pilot> sambagirl: ctrl+alt+T
<area51pilot> or as minimec mentioned <win> key then start typing "Terminal"
<sambagirl> thanks
<sambagirl> 587mb download for sudo apt-get install gnome....thank god i have fios (fiber)
<luffha> hi all
<sambagirl> i suppose for new people 12.04 will be fresh but for those who have been using linux for many years, it's not receptive.  maybe we can digress back to hoary version :)
<luffha> any idea on this? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10283411/php-broken-after-upgrading-to-php-5-4
<kklimonda> sambagirl: it takes some time to get used to it, but not nearly as much as most people expect
<kklimonda> luffha: install ppa-purge, use it to revert back to the supported version, write to the ppa maintainer that he obviously has no idea what he's doing ;)
<luffha> ok
<luffha> thanks
<fishcooker> sambagirl
<sambagirl> i have choice between gdm and lightgm i want gdm for gnome correct?
<fishcooker> 10.04 is the best
<fishcooker> server ever
<fishcooker> :D
<sambagirl> i know that is what we use 10.10 and 10.04
<minimec> sambagirl: lightdm is default in 12.04
<sambagirl> but support terminated for both
<sambagirl> ok thinks minimec
<kklimonda> sambagirl: lightdm will work just fine
<sambagirl> well hold on waht is the difference?
<sambagirl> i wanted to have gnome instead of unity by defaujlt
<sambagirl> default
<sambagirl> can i change the options later? switch between i mean?
<kklimonda> sambagirl: DM is just a login screen - it doesn't matter which one you use to get to the GNOME desktop but gdm is not being actively maintained in Ubuntu and LightDM is
<minimec> sambagirl: Beware! gnome (classic) and Unity don't 'love' eachother. Gnome (calssic) might break the unity compiz settings, as both use compiz as compotie manager.
<kklimonda> yes you can
<sambagirl> oh so the old fashioned login is gdm
<sambagirl> lightdm is for the new look?
<minimec> composite manager...
<minimec> sambagirl: yes
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> which is better?
<kklimonda> "gdm is not being actively maintained in Ubuntu and LightDM is"
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> lightdm it is
<sambagirl> brb
<set_killer> hey guys, i am just upgrading to 12.04 and i got this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.7/+bug/986374
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 986374 in python2.7 (Ubuntu) "oneiric->precise upgrade failed: E:Internal Error, Could not early remove python-minimal" [Critical,Fix released]
<set_killer> should i do sudo apt-get install -o APT::Force-LoopBreak=1 python
<set_killer> ???
<set_killer> anybody alive here???
<sambagirl> ok i installed the gnome stuff. now how do you select gnome as your desktop manager?
<Haffe> Hi, I just installed Xubuntu 12.04, and I am having some problems. 1) I have a Radeon HD7750, I have installed fglrx from jockey-gtk, yet I get an AMD unsupported hardware watermark. 2) I have an audigy 2, but I have no sound. I try to run alsamixer to unmute everything, but alsa gives me an error that mixer can't be opened.
<sambagirl> this unity environment is extremely complicated...
<sambagirl> how does one switch from unity to gnome? i have gnome installed now.
<minimec> sambagirl: YOu got thar ubuntu icon above your username at the right in lightdm. Click on it and choose gnome (classic)
<EsoRottica> Hello :)
<set_killer> minimec: how to get over this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.7/+bug/986374
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 986374 in python2.7 (Ubuntu) "oneiric->precise upgrade failed: E:Internal Error, Could not early remove python-minimal" [Critical,Fix released]
<set_killer> just sudo apt-get install -o APT::Force-LoopBreak=1 python
<set_killer> ???
<minimec> set_killer: I have seen your post, but did not face your problem and don't know the answer. The command you posted seems to be a solution posted on launchpad... I would probably try that.
<set_killer> okey, thanks
<sambagirl> mimimec i dont see any option to switch to gnome classic
<set_killer> anyway, is there a chance to go back to 11.10, coz now i'm on 12.04
<bazhang> !notunity | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<bazhang> sambagirl, not exactly classic, but see above
<area51pilot> sambagirl: dont like Unity?
<minimec> you should have these options, having installed gnome now. Maybe just reboot your VM.
<andrewaclt> Running the beta, should I be running dist-upgrade or just upgrade?
<sambagirl> no not at all. i cant navigate in it. i installed everything after 10.10 in vm and i cant figure out how to go anywhere or do anything. this in reality reminds me of osx
<bazhang> !final | andrewaclt
<ubottu> andrewaclt: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<sambagirl> i'll just stick with 10.10 and 10.04 for the rest of the year cause i can't for the life of me figure out how to navigate in unity.
<andrewaclt> bazhang, thanks
<skyjumper> is alt-tab still laggy for anyone else?
<mcdonc_> sambagirl: i managed to get a mostly-ok gnome setup under 12.04, but i cant say it was a very pleasant task
<mcdonc_> er, gnome-panel/gnome-session i guess i should say
<minimec> sambagirl: ou should have that ubuntu icon next to you username. After having installed gnome, you should have 5 options now, 3x gnome, 2X unity.
<bjsnider> sambagirl, you can use gnome-shell instead
<mcdonc_> personally i'd wait for a while.. there are still some little niggles that will likely get worked out in a few months
<sambagirl> minimec i dont have that. i ran the command listed earlier and it downloaded a bunch of stuff around 587mb of stuff and i restarted and stuff and the only prompt i had was regarding the lightdm and the gnm thing
<sambagirl> i dont see anything else.
<mfilipe_> is there a contacts sync for Ubuntu One in 12.04?
<sambagirl> let me reboot it again...
<minimec> sambagirl: when the lightdm-greeter (login-greeter) is shown, you have an icon next to username. After a normal ubuntu install you have unity/unity2d as option. Now you should have 5 options. That's all i can say.
<minimec> sambagirl: If you have autologin activated, you have to logout first ;)
<sambagirl> well i gave up and i will delete the vm. thanks for all your help! chao!
<scar3crow> does the dvd contain both the i386 and x64 versions?
<erase_> Hi, I'm having some trouble installing Rails 3.X on Ubuntu 12.04. Is there a sources.list line, or something like that since it only install 2.3?
<trism> erase_: you should probably use the gem if you want the latest rails, sudo apt-get install ruby1.9.3; gem install rails; (or something similar)
<erase_> trism, already tried that, didn't work. thx anyway. i'm going for 2.3. it's for learning... thx.
<trism> erase_: one second, I am building a container to test, I'll let you know
<trism> erase_: the issue may be that you already have rubygems installed, so the default gem link is to the one from ruby1.8 (rails 3.2 recommends 1.9.3)
<erase_> trism, going to try that, thx.
<set_killer> hey guys, i tryed to upgrade to 12.04 but it failed
<set_killer> and now i cannot run update-manager - d
<erase_> trism, i just installed ruby1.9.3 but ruby -v gives me ruby 1.8.7
<set_killer> it gives me erro reporting window
<set_killer> also i cannot manage the source.list file trough sinaptyc
<erase_> set_killer, "update-manager -d" <- one space
<erase_> :P
<set_killer> yes, i write it with 1 space
<erase_> ok.
<BluesKaj> set_killer, run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<set_killer> no output
<set_killer> the output of update-manager is... Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<trism> erase_: try running ruby1.9.1
<set_killer> and a lot of warnings about GTK interface
<BluesKaj> set_killer, close update manager , then sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<trism> erase_: and gem1.9.1 will force that version, sudo gem1.9.1 install rails; will install rails to /var/lib/gems/, although it failed for me because I hadn't installed build-essential yet
<set_killer> No new release found
<set_killer> BluesKaj: but uname -a gives kernel 3.0.0
<set_killer> and no other options in grub
<BluesKaj> set_killer, what does lsb_release -a , give ?
<set_killer> wtf, its 12.04
<set_killer> the kernel did not upgraded?
<BluesKaj> set_killer, ok , you held dependencies or packages , run  sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<set_killer> no output
<trism> erase_: yep that did it, make sure you install build-essential first, then it will install the rails links to /usr/local/bin/
<BluesKaj> good , no errors
<BluesKaj> run , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , set_killer
<set_killer> BluesKaj: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 560 not upgraded.
<set_killer> finaly done
<BluesKaj> set_killer, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<erase_> trism: after installing i ran the test rails new test
<erase_>          run  bundle install
<erase_> Fetching gem metadata from https://rubygems.org/.........
<erase_> OpenSSL::SSL::SSLError: SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=unknown state: sslv3 alert handshake failure
<erase_> An error occured while installing rake (0.9.2.2), and Bundler cannot continue.
<erase_> Make sure that `gem install rake -v '0.9.2.2'` succeeds before bundling.
<erase_> :(
<justdave> is there a way to remove grub from a partition?
<set_killer> BluesKaj:  559 upgraded, 415 newly installed, 22 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<set_killer> thanks :]
<justdave> I've apparently got grub installed on two different partitions, and both of them are showing up in my EFI boot menu
<justdave> only want one of them :)
<BluesKaj> ok, looks like you have it set_killer
<minimec> justdave: How would that look like? so you have two seperate grub menu to choos from?
<trism> erase_: yes I got the same, I am still looking into it, although you can succeed with: rails new projectname --skip-bundle; I haven't used rails in a while so I don't know if it will be an issue later
<BluesKaj> justdave, 2 differnt Linux OSs ?
<erase_> trism, ok. thanks!
<UnwinnableDonB> Since upgrading to Beta 2, Totem loads every flash embed in Google Chrome rather than Adobe Flash. Any thoughts?
<justdave> minimec: I have two entries that say "Boot Linux from HD" with a penguin icon
<set_killer_> BluesKaj: thank you this must fix the problem :]
<justdave> either one acts exactly the same
<justdave> same menu, same Linux kernels listed on it
<justdave> bootinfo tells me one is on the MBR and the other is on sda3
<BluesKaj> set_killer_, ok you're welcome
<set_killer_> BluesKaj: have a good day/night, thank you again
<minimec> justdave: Never seen that... I do have a system with multiple drives on it that have grub in master boot...
<roothorick> Argh! I need to report a hang/freeze bug with nvidia-drivers but the bug wouldn't be valid because I'm using a previous version, but the reason I'm using a previous version is because the current driver is completely useless to me due to a more serious bug...!
<Artemis3> tried an even older version?
<luna> hello everybody. I have installed ubuntu 12.04. I cannot find hibertane button. Can anyone help me, please?
<arune> luna: hibernate is not supported anymore
<arune> luna: http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/04/hibernation-disabled-by-default-in.html
<roothorick> oh great... I'm getting logspam in Xorg.log, thre errors looped over and over and over.... second error has exactly TWO hits on google
<EsoRottica> Hello, I'm having an issue preventing me from logging in to my user profile. Yesterday, while changing my display settings from the display manager, I managed to get all the screens off. The system did not revert the changes after 30 seconds so I powered the machine off. I can no longer log into that profile. Once I supply my password, the screens blank and I am sent back to the login manager. Any ideas? Thanks in advance for your
<luna> arune: tk u
<roothorick> I might be looking at hardware trouble :(
<roothorick> am I the only one getting goofy redraw issues in Firefox?
<ghabit> Hello. How I can update to ubuntu 12.04?
<ghabit> ah, I see.
<ghabit> ^)
<ghabit> found it
<FernandoMiguel> olá
<justdave> ok, got rid of my extra grub...
<justdave> it was my /boot partition that had it...  which was small...
<justdave> so I tarballed the contents of it, then ran gparted, deleted the partition and recreated it, then unpacked the tarball back into it
<Fyodorovna> justdave, you using a bot partition due to partitioning type?
<Fyodorovna> boot*
<Fyodorovna> aka gpt lvm...etc
<justdave> this machine was originally installed as Edgy Eft and has been upgraded since then
<justdave> I think having /boot separate was default back then
<Fyodorovna> justdave, if it is a standard mbr setup you don't ned a boot partition but just the right files in the right place including the mbr.
<justdave> Fyodorovna: yup, I know. :)
<Fyodorovna> cool
<justdave> just never got around to repartitioning it after they decided that wasn't best practice anymore
<justdave> and all the upgrades left it alone
<Fyodorovna> justdave, never had to use one myself luckily. Even with my W7 install which is never use I pre-formatted the NTFS to avoid the MS boot partition.
 * justdave curses uuid-based fstab entries
<justdave> of course the uuid changes if you delete and recreate a partition :|
<justdave> uuid of every partition on the drive changed, apparently
<justdave> not just the one I deleted/readded
<justdave> I updated that one in fstab, but not the one for swap
<Fyodorovna> justdave, you can in fstab change the UUID to /dev/sdaX   X is the partition # and get boot.
<justdave> oh, kernel command line in grub had it.  doh
<justdave> how do I make grub regenerate it's config?
<justdave> it's the generated one that has it
<justdave> grub-mkconfig seems to work, but sends it to stdout, I assume I have to write that somewhere
<albert23> justdave: update-grub
<Fyodorovna> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Fyodorovna> here is another detailed grub link. http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<justdave> it annoys me how if you tell 12.04 to restart from the gui and someone's logged in on the command line it just goes back to the lightdm login screen instead of prompting you to kick people off or something
<justdave> have to open a terminal and sudo shutdown -r now to get it to actually reboot
<bjsnider> Fyodorovna, just send him links to all of the material that has ever been written on grub2, including all ml messages, so he becomes the world's foremost grub2 expert
<Fyodorovna> bjsnider, lol
<justdave> ok, works now.  thanks :)
<EsoRottica> Hello, I'm struggling with a bug where I cannot log into a profile and it looks similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/951404. The problem occoured when I misconfigured monitors in Display manager, and reboot the computer. Other users seem to work as well as the guest profile. Anyone think they could help me out please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 951404 in lightdm (Ubuntu Precise) "Ubuntu 12.04 session don't open with lightdm" [High,Incomplete]
<peeps> while trying to install 12.04got message "video mode not supported" any ideas on how to get past this hrdle?
<trism> EsoRottica: it would be interesting to see the output for the information requested by seb128 in the last comment on that bug (specifically the rm ~/.xsession-errors then log in and then attach ~/.xsession-errors to a comment in that bug report)
<EsoRottica> fantastic, thanks for reading through, upon logging in once again, xsession errors did not regenerate
<EsoRottica> doh
<EsoRottica> however, in syslog i see the following >< https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/951404
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 951404 in lightdm (Ubuntu Precise) "Ubuntu 12.04 session don't open with lightdm" [High,Incomplete]
<EsoRottica> Apr 23 11:27:23 Piirat lightdm: pam_ecryptfs: pam_sm_authenticate: /home/blackbeard is already mounted
<trism> EsoRottica: ah so maybe this is an encrypted home folder issue
<EsoRottica> I am able to get into the files? Ive dropped to ctrl + alt + f1 and logged in. files appear working and accessable
<mcdonc_> EsoRottica: one heavy hammer way around this would be to move ~/.config to ~/.config_aside and restart X
<trism> EsoRottica: in that case, probably not related then
<EsoRottica> to verify.....    drop to shell, login as blackbeard, mv ~/.config ~/.config.bak  | restartx
<Kiryx> sry, i'm having issues with connection
<mcdonc_> yeah cant hurt, you can always move .config back
<EsoRottica> trism, I will take a look at GuyR's syslog to verify
<Kiryx> did anyone had some idea about the pidgin issue ?
<fishcooker> what kind of issure
<Kiryx> oh
<fishcooker> good one or..
<EsoRottica> also important to note, KDE does not work on this user ither.
<fishcooker> not good one
<fishcooker> :D
<fishcooker> kiryx
<Kiryx> i wrote a block of text
<justdave> ok, maybe it's not all working yet...  how do I make it not show the grub menu unless you hit a key?  GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is what it says in the docs, but it doesn't seem to be honoring that.
<Kiryx> but i guess it didn't get through
<Kiryx> ok, so I'm having issues with gaining focus in pidgin
<alice_> this is just cruel
<alice_> ok, so here it is
<alice_> I am having issues with piding how appearing after I run it/alt-tab it/ click it from any bar/panel
<alice_> s/how/not
<trism> justdave: if you have multiple os installed, that option is ignored in the confs in /etc/grub.d/
<alice_> it starts, and i get info from tray about people getting online etc.
<alice_> i just can't bring the window to the front
<trism> alice_: yes, pidgin seems buggy with unity, as a workaround Tools/Preferences Show System Tray Icon - Always, seems to work
<trism> alice_: you may need to add Pidgin to the systray-whitelist for that to help though
<EsoRottica> trism, no such luck
<trism> alice_: install dconf-tools then dconf-editor desktop/unity/panel and add 'Pidgin' to the list in systray-whitelist
<trism> EsoRottica: so none of the sessions will load at all?
<EsoRottica> trism, incorrect, I have a single use who wont load. Guest works fine. my admin backup works fine
<mcdonc_> moving .config didnt help?
<EsoRottica> mcdonc_: negative
<trism> EsoRottica: I mean any of the sessions for the user that isn't working
<EsoRottica> trism: correct, both gnome and KDE fail
<mcdonc_> bummer.. that worked for me when i painted myself into a corner
<mcdonc_> but i went to ctrl-alt-f1, logged in as root, killed lightdm, su'ed to my nonroot user and moved it, then restarted lightdm
<EsoRottica> to verify, I couldnty restrtx using "restartx"
<EsoRottica> lightdm does the pass off correctly.
<EsoRottica> I will post my x-0 next :)
<justdave> hmmm... the only other OS is OS X....
<justdave> can I tell it to ignore OS X?  I can get to that from the EFI bootloader, don't need to wait for grub for that :)
<EsoRottica> :q
<justdave> this is a set-top box anyway, only need OS X for the ocassional firmware update
<justdave> needs to boot directly into linux with as little interference as possible in general usage
<EsoRottica> trism: mcdonc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/943008/
<justdave> disable os prober, there we go
<trism> justdave: also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1287602 (see hiding the menu on multi-os systems)
<EsoRottica> trism: also, here is the xsession-errors, would you like .old as well?
<EsoRottica> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/943020/
<trism> EsoRottica: sure
<EsoRottica> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/943025/
<Steevca> I can't get network connection to work in ubuntu 12.04,i burned live cd to flash drive,but it's working with 11.10.I have noticed on the forums that there is a wicd,how do i install it without the network connection?
<Steevca> I have dual boot with windows xp,can i somehow download it to win. and then switch to ubuntu and run the installation?
<Steevca> Anyone?
<Fyodorovna> Steevca, did you install a driver to get the 11.10 to work? is this wifi?
<Steevca> Fyodorovna: I don't know how to install it.And it's a wired connection with ethernet cable.
<Fyodorovna> Steevca, so the wired does not run in precise?
<Steevca> Nope,but it's workin just fine in 11.10.
<Steevca> When i click the network manager icon there are no connections,but when i open the settings window i have wired 1 and wired 2
<Fyodorovna> Steevca, no sure myself but if you run lspci in the terminal you can identify the card and use this in your help seeking.
<Steevca> And in the /etc/netwrok/interfaces there is only something like lo loop, and one more thing.
<Steevca> Fyodorovna: This is the lspci output http://pastebin.com/J5yWdWHZ
<Steevca> I also have a via rhine network adapter in my pc,but it's not working.
<Steevca> And tp-link tf-3200 that is working and it's the one that i am using.
<trism> EsoRottica: unfortunately I don't immediately see anything there, can you pastebin: ls -la ~; maybe we'll see some hidden file there causing issues, otherwise I'm not sure, and it could be difficult to track down the problem
<EsoRottica> trism: excellent, i already have that up :)
<EsoRottica> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/943043/
<Steevca> Looks like there are no options for me but to use xp. :(
<mcdonc_> i know gnome 3 is meant to have a screen recorder built into it.. it doesnt appear that it works under gnome session in 12.04 though, is there any trick to enable it?
<EsoRottica> mcdoc_: it is called orca
<trism> EsoRottica: I notice .Xauthority was only updated yesterday, try moving all three of them out of that directory and then logging in
<trism> EsoRottica: through lightdm that is
<EsoRottica> trism: I had a feeling this was the case, when attempting to startx from shell, I got Xauthority lock stopping the login.
<EsoRottica> trism: When you say through lightdm, what exactly do you mean?
<mcdonc_> EsoRottica: that's a screen reader, i meant: http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/11/ubuntu-desktop-screen-recording-tool.html
<trism> EsoRottica: I mean instead of startx, login on the lightdm login screen
<EsoRottica> IE: logout, login :) ?
<nik90> hey guys, what happened to the sound theme for precise?
<trism> EsoRottica: are you already logged into a session?
<EsoRottica> trism: not with that user
<trism> EsoRottica: ahh alright, yes log out then log in with the other user after moving the .Xauthority files out of the way
<EsoRottica> Trsim: back shortly, thanks!
<trism> nik90: there was a contest to select a new one if that is what you mean: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/new-ubuntu-sound-theme-winner-chosen/
<EsoRottica> fantasic
<nik90> trism, yes, but I thought they chose the finalist, and should land in 12.04
<nik90> atleast the preliminary work, right?
<trism> nik90: true, I am not sure, I always disable the sound theme, hmm
<EsoRottica> trism: thank you sir, you are a gentleman and a scholar. are you able to explain what was happening?
<EsoRottica> trism: nevermid, I looked it up. Thanks again.
<trism> EsoRottica: you're welcome, glad it is working
<EsoRottica> trism: I'm sure it would be pretty hard to repeat whatever happened. I just wish I could make it repeatable to learn what I did wrong. I've still got a mountain of Xorg conf learning to do I think
<Gremlyn> hi all, odd thing under Unity 2D: I have systray set (under dconf-editor) to allow skype and pidgin to show up, it works fine under Unity 3D, but under Unity 2D the Pidgin icon is invisible
<Gremlyn> it is physically there, as I can click where it should be and access it, and Skype shows up fine on both 2D and 3D
<Gremlyn> just the Pidgin icon seems to be missing/not loading :|
<Gremlyn> ideas on what to check?
<trism> Gremlyn: that is weird, if I select ubuntu-mono-dark as the icon theme, it will not show up (but as you say, you can click where it should be and it works)
<trism> Gremlyn: but I use Faenza-Ambiance, and with that theme, it works fine
<trism> Gremlyn: my guess would be ubuntu-mono-dark and the themes it depends on are missing an icon
<trism> Gremlyn: wait that doesn't make any sense, then why would it work in unity-3d? hmm
<jtaylor> where are the official release iso checksums? (not the daily builds)
<krababbel> How should I define DNS servers without using network manager, which I removed?
<jtaylor> found them  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes#A10.04_LTS
<bekks> jtaylor: 12.04 isnt released yet.
<jtaylor> needed older ones
<guntbert> !hashes | jtaylor
<ubottu> jtaylor: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<krababbel> Is removing network manager supported?
<FernandoMiguel> jtaylor: usually same URL but at MD5SUM
<htorque> guntbert: that's not secure, though (http vs. https). :p
<FernandoMiguel> krababbel: not really. but why would you do that?
<jtaylor> just got biten by bug 645818 :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 645818 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645818
<guntbert> htorque: well, we are talking about corrupted downloads from the original site - aren't we?
<trism> jtaylor: odd, I thought I saw a changelog entry that it was fixed recently (I still use unetbootin)
<krababbel> FernandoMiguel: It seems it doesn't support vlans. I saw a release note about it getting support soon, but I need it now.
<jtaylor> trism: yes it was supposed to be fixed, but apparently not
<FernandoMiguel> krababbel: had no idea :(
<htorque> guntbert: heh, i was kidding (more or less). i just remembered this question at ask ubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/45708/where-can-i-find-the-sha256-hashes-of-ubuntu-images
<|Anthony|> compiz seems to use an unnecessary amount of cpu
<krababbel> FernandoMiguel: thanks
<|Anthony|> any confirmations on that?
<htorque> |Anthony|: nope, sorry. using minimal cpu here.
<guntbert> htorque: :)   thats what I was thinking about - but I missed the  :p
<|Anthony|> at ~10% on an E6550
<metalfan_> hi
<krababbel> |Anthony|: I had stuttering in games with unity3d, 2d is fine.
<|Anthony|> currently kids are playing games on pbskids.org
<|Anthony|> plugin-container is @ 50%
<|Anthony|> zorg @18%
<krababbel> opengl I meant
<|Anthony|> i know
<krababbel> like neverball
<|Anthony|> right
<|Anthony|> that shouldn't have anything to do with compiz though
<|Anthony|> unless the window is rendered transparent
<krababbel> I tried fullscreen too, 2d login is fine and normal.
<|Anthony|> idk... this machine is 10.04 and i have screenlets, conky, and xwinwrap screensaver in background... all in transparent layers and compiz doesn't go that high
<|Anthony|> just seems odd that simply sitting there at the desktop on 12.04 compiz would use so much
<|Anthony|> hell, the other machine actually has a better gpu in it
<EsoRottica> trism: I just wanted to come thank you again :) I've finally gotten my 3 monitors up and running, with HDMI passthrough off to the TV :)
<trism> EsoRottica: excellent, glad to hear it
<EsoRottica> as for OpenCL..... That is a project for another day.
<justdave> how do I get the dock/menu bar to stay out of the way when an app has full-screen?
<justdave> I have legacy fullscreen support enabled already in the compiz settings
<justdave> and that works fine until I turn the TV off
<justdave> when I turn it back on, the dock and menu bar are visible again
<BluesKaj> krababbel, /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf is now the default dynamic conf file , it writes the /etc/resolv.conf file , place your dns nameservers in the /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf/head textfile
<krababbel> BluesKaj: thanks a lot!
<krababbel> BluesKaj: Should I create the directory? It isn't there on my system.
<BluesKaj> krababbel, sorry , I gave you the wrong file path , it's this ,  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/ , then in the "head" set your nameservers
<krababbel> It says there too, I should not edit it, but I'll try. Thanks!
<yooozy> hi
<yooozy> did anyone tried kernel 3.3.x?
<bekks> I am on 3.4.0-rc3 already ;)
<yooozy> wow!
<yooozy> any bugs?
<bekks> None I ran into.
<yooozy> how about performance
<yooozy> bekks, how about performance?
<bekks> yooozy: Not worse than before :)
<yooozy> bekks,y don't they just upgrade to 3.3 since it's stable
<bekks> Who?
<bekks> I dont care about ubuntu kernels, I am building them on my own, using the options I want, ommitting all the stuff I dont need :)
<yooozy> bekks, ubuntu developers LOL
<Logan_> Ooh, Quantal Quetzal. I like it.
<Gremlyn> trism, I found a bug report, looks like this has been going on for a while: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/703389
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 703389 in unity-2d "[panel] Invisible items in systray" [Medium,Incomplete]
<carpediembaby> hey, experiencing problem with flashplugin.. i get Failure to download extra data filesName-ar .. and many more similar to this when trying to install flashplugin.. i already had it installed but its not working anymore .. tried installing/uninstalling
<gnu-dio> is there some tool for 12.04 that I can't find for more precise control of system theme type settings? I got myunity installed and after trying many themes, got one that has only one issue. I would like to fix it, but I have no idea where to start. inactive windows lose their titlebars. see the pidgin buddy list for what I mean...http://imagebin.org/209409
<jbicha> gnu-dio: you should probably talk to the theme developer, that theme may not be compatible with GTK 3.4
<gnu-dio> Well, I'm tired of hunting themes that all fail in some way. I've wasted several hours now installing themes that should be gtk3 (not sure about the 3.4 part wasn't watching that)
<gnu-dio> and all have some issues that either they are light themes, or something doesn't work right (for the dark ones)
<gnu-dio> so, what about some gtk+ settings tool? I've googled all over and failed to turn up what to do... :(
<gnu-dio> Or a line on a reasonably good looking dark theme that actually works?
<gnu-dio> I'm not picky except for the "dark" or "inverse" etc. part
<gnu-dio> well, too picky for the included "high contrast-inverse"
<NurseDad> is ubuntu-tweak something that should be installed?
<dcampoy> Hi. I just update my ubuntu to 12.04 and now I'm unable to make it boot again so I'm here to find a workaround
<dcampoy> At first time I get: "Failed to create PTY"-error that is already reported and has as workaround add --no-log as kernel parameter
<dcampoy> but now keeps failing but without any error. Any clue?
<NurseDad> no opinions about ubuntu-tweak?
<gnu-dio> I have it installed.
<gnu-dio> Didn't do what I installed it for, but seems to work ok to me. Lots of settings to play with.
<NurseDad> ok tks
<ozzy_> so does 12.04 final comig with optional gnome shell?
<trism> ozzy_: optional in the sense that: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell; adds it
<NurseDad> after adding the ubuntu tweak PPA how do I install the software?
<ScottyK> greetings! I've got 12.04 on a test machine with a Nvidia 6200 video card. the monitor is an Hannspree LCD (21 inch). The only resolutions available are 1024x768 and 800x600. Suggestions? Running the nivida drivers (current)
<v1Ns> hi,  how do i add a   msn-live account in empathy?  12.04
<v1Ns> i dont get it
<v1Ns> oh sorry   i got it
<pangolin> I am not 100% sure but I don't think you can
<v1Ns> but its not really clear  how to add it
<v1Ns> yeah i found it     have to clikck  on the  ''+''
<v1Ns> in messaging and VOIP accounts
<pangolin> glad you figured it out
<natman_> I have tried out ubuntu 12.04 live from usb stick on laptop, works very nice and speedy - when i go to HDD install will it be slower or same or faster?
<HelenB> pangolin, Better?
<TheSimkin> natman_: faster
<pangolin> not really, you have been told before not to seek support in #ubuntu if you are running beta
<TheSimkin> usb stick is slower than hard disk
<HelenB> Right first of all
 * quetzal waves to pangolin 
<quetzal> I superseded you!
<pangolin> I see you logan :P
<natman_> TheSimkin: Serious?? its running faster than 11.10 Xubuntu currently
<TheSimkin> i wouldn't lie to you
<HelenB> Kubuntu works fine CPU is running stable at 10%. I can load many programs up and the cpu would only go up atleast 5% depending on the program. But lets say i load up a media file or I browse the web. Anything graphic basicly just makes my CPU shoot upto 100%.
<HelenB> and it's very very annoying.
<HelenB> It's as if Kubuntu is relying on the CPU for graphics instead of the GPU.
<pangolin> HelenB: do you have the proper drivers installed for your graphics card?
<HelenB> pangolin, As far as I know yes.
<pangolin> run kdesudo jockey-kde
<pangolin> and see what it offers
<pangolin> and also see if they are in use
<pangolin> jockey GUI should start up and tell you what is what
<HelenB> Why not just sudo?
<pangolin> when running graphical root it is recommended to use kdesudo for KDE and gksudo for gnome
<pangolin> least in ubuntu it is
<pangolin> something about it sets up the perms right and doesn't mess with stuff.
<HelenB> :o
<HelenB> pangolin, Wait...
<HelenB> I checked additional drivers when I installed Kubuntu.
<HelenB> the only thing available was wifi drivers. lol
<pangolin> ok, check again to make sure :)
<HelenB> pangolin, Still the only thing available are the wifi drivers. lol
<bkc_> HelenB: what gfx-card do you have?
<pangolin> hmm, what card do you have?
<bkc_> I'm guessing it's an optimus-based >:-)
<HelenB> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<HelenB> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<HelenB> oh i'm not using the top one. lol
<TheSimkin> the intel video drive is gpl
<TheSimkin> it should be installed automagically
<HelenB> TheSimkin, That's what I thought. lol
<TheSimkin> HelenB: maybe try disabling desktop effects and play a video again
<HelenB> hmm good thinking! :D
<auvajs> hi I wanna install ubuntu on a copletely new laptop with just FreeDos preinstalled. but the live cd doesn
<bkc_> HelenB: the intel gma945 works wonders for me, I'm not having any of the problems your describing :/
<auvajs> hi I wanna install ubuntu on a copletely new laptop with just FreeDos preinstalled. but the live cd doesn't even boot.. watch this (low quality) video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdGzDDrDU7s&feature=youtu.be
<HelenB> bkc_, And that means?
<HelenB> It's been like this through 3 fresh installs of Kubuntu and ubuntu.
<HelenB> lol
<bkc_> HelenB: all 12.04? or have you tried 11.10?
<HelenB> 10, 11 and 12 all have the same effect on the graphics.
<bkc_> 2sec,
<TheSimkin> auvajs: can't look at video, but have you tried  a usb stick?
<bkc_> HelenB: try "lsmod | grep i915" :)
<bkc_> TheSimkin: the gfx-card can't handle the default gfx-mode :/
<auvajs> TheSimkin: not yet I don't hjave one at handy
<HelenB> bkc_, I'm going to PM you the output.
<HelenB> Too slow for pastebin
<HelenB> If anyone else would like to see the output then please just tell me. :3
<TheSimkin> bkc_: lol
<EvilResistance> !pastebinit | HelenB
<ubottu> HelenB: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<EvilResistance> HelenB:  you could have just tried `lsmod | grep i915 | pastebinit` ;P
<EvilResistance> (most people don't remember pastebinit exists :P)
<bkc_> EvilResistance: didn't know that, but *thank you!!!!!*
<HelenB> EvilResistance, I'm not putting any software on my system.
<EvilResistance> your loss
<EvilResistance> you already put software on your system by installing ubuntu xD
 * EvilResistance laughs evilly as he returns to his coding
<TheSimkin> HelenB: installing from repositories is safe.
<HelenB> I know
<TheSimkin> HelenB: so why don't you want to install software
<EvilResistance> good question
<HelenB> Because I want to get this problem fixed first.
<EvilResistance> if you dont install software you cant keep your system up to date
<HelenB> obviously
<TheSimkin> HelenB: part of fixing the problem involves installing software.
<EvilResistance> well your system sucks then, because using pastebinit would make your output able to be viewed publicly easily
 * EvilResistance agrees with TheSimkin
<HelenB> thanks for stating the obvious Mr Obvious
<EvilResistance> !attitude | HelenB
<ubottu> HelenB: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<TheSimkin> you're a little hostile for someone seeking help.
 * EvilResistance does not tolerate hostility pointed against him
<EvilResistance> a(much)
<EvilResistance> s/a//
<HelenB> sorry I'm a bitch
<TheSimkin> now you're a bitch without help
<TheSimkin> yay you.
<HelenB> oh damn
<HelenB> woops
<Annie> I need some help: Cannot login after installing the 12.04 beta, unity is not installed and whatever wm i try to use from the logonscreen it just flashes some text and send me back to the logon screen..
<pepee> I have some problems with my touchpad. can some help me to debug it?
<EvilResistance> !details | pepee
<ubottu> pepee: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pepee> sorry. this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/962704
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 962704 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "cursor jumps to screen border when touching trackpad border" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<pepee> and lots of error(?) messages in syslog
<pepee> oh well, 2 bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/366261
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 366261 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Synaptic touchpad lost sync when switch keyboard layouts" [Low,Confirmed]
<pepee> but is the first one that I want to check if I can fix
<pepee> xinput: http://paste.ubuntu.com/943313/            xev: http://paste.ubuntu.com/943315/ (mouse pointer jump is logged in the end of this)
<natman> i am using live ubuntu 12.04, i know my laptop needs prop. drivers for gfx card, but none show in list
<dustinspringman> natman: what type of card?
<natman> mmm some old nvidia one
<natman> mmm some old nvidia one dustinspringman
<dustinspringman> natman: do you have glxgears yet so you can test FPS of your 3d?
<natman> dustinspringman: I am running it live from usb stick, how do i test that
<bkc_> natman: ignore statement above, use "glxinfo | grep -i direct"
<dustinspringman> natman: is your storage persistant?
<bkc_> if the program isn't installed, install it with "sudo apt-get install mesa-utils"
<natman> bkc_: dustinspringman program is not installed and usb is no persistent
<bkc_> doesn't matter,
<bkc_> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<bkc_> (glxinfo and glxgears comes with mesa-utils)
<bkc_> then: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<natman> mesa has no installation candidate
<bkc_> mesa-utils :/
<dustinspringman> natman: I was wondering because you are about to do a lot of work to get better graphics support, and when the machine is rebooted it will all be gone.. figured I'd ask before you spend a lot of time on it..
<natman> dustinspringman: bkc_ okay guys, all i want to know is this, when i eventually doa  full install, will i be able to get my nvidia card support working, i am worried since noting is showing the prop. hardware drivers box on live
<bkc_> natman: lsmod | grep nv
<bkc_> look for nvidia
<dustinspringman> natman: that's a great question. Getting the mesa-utils will answer a lot of that.. you may be fine with the default drivers with a few tweaks, or you might have to do some nvidia-settings install/xorg.conf editing..
<bkc_> if AMD-card, | grep fglrx
<bkc_> ooh, nvidia...
<natman> bkc_:  gives no output
<bkc_> natman: lsmod | grep nouv
<natman> bkc_:  ok few lines of output
<bkc_> look for nouvoue or something like that :)
<natman> bkc_: each one says "nouveau"
<bkc_> okey, so it's using the OSS-driver, now do this
<bkc_> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<bkc_> glxinfo | grep -i string
<bkc_> and then glxinfo | grep -i direct
<natman> bkc_:  "has no installation canddtate"
<bkc_> what?? :/
<wylde> !info mesa-utils
<ubottu> mesa-utils (source: mesa-demos): Miscellaneous Mesa GL utilities. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.0.1+git20110129+d8f7d6b-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 26 kB, installed size 132 kB
<natman> look guys, its not working
<bkc_> natman: you need to enable the universe-repo...
<bkc_> 2 sec
<natman> When i used 11.10, and pulled up "additional drivers" i was always told about my nvidia card - that was fine, no on my LIVE 12.04 when i pull up "additional drivers" it has nothiing - im just worried about when i go to do a full install
<natman> Perhaps nvidia drives come bundled in the LIVE version?
<bkc_> natman: no, your using the open-source version nouvoue... the nvidia-provided proprietary driver isn't in the live-version... that one you have to install afterwards :)
<bkc_> do this "lspci | grep -i vga"
<natman> bkc_:  VGA compatabile controller : Nvidia Cor......
<bkc_> the whole line please :)
<natman> bkc_: ( diff pc cant copy and paste ) VGA compatible controler : Nvidia corp. G72M [ GeFroce Go 7200] (rev a1)
<bkc_> that one is compatable with at least the 195-legacy blob :)
<bkc_> natman: and the latest 295.40 to as far as I can see :)
<bkc_> shouldn't be a problem :)
<natman> bkc_:??? dont get you, btw i had to boot with NOMODESET
<bkc_> natman: the nomodeset is pretty much standard for nvidia-cards...
<natman> bkc_:  okay i have one question, when i go and install it will the nice box pop up asking if i wish to install nvidia drivers?
<bkc_> no
<natman> why not?
<natman> it always used to
<bkc_> you have to add a repository and then install the drivers from whatever package-manager you prefer :)
<natman> but in the end of the day, without too much hassel i will have my nvidia working?
<bkc_> yes
<natman> cool, thx bkc_ see you Friday im guessing
<bkc_> I'll be here ;)
#ubuntu+1 2012-04-24
<Daekdroom> My Thunderbird is showing under my email account a folder that does not really exist in my GMail and therefore I cannot delete it.
<Daekdroom> (because the gmail server returns an error)
<bkc_> Daekdroom: that is a statement, not a question ^^
<Daekdroom> Indeed.
<Daekdroom> Fortunately I managed to delete it.
<Daekdroom> Will try to reproduce so I can file a bug report.
<bkc_> good going, have another cookie ^^
<v0lksman> does anyone know if the linux-virtual kernel has a different uname than -server?
<fishcooker> what ssh to ubuntu take so long/ more long time than another let say debian
<fishcooker> :D
<spaceneedle> Bug:When I install the user theme extension gnome-tweak-tool won't open up.
<fishcooker> it happens when i ssh to ubuntu box always
<fishcooker> is there any mechanism that slow / make user wait to login?
<Arv3n> hello
<Arv3n> i purchased some songs from itunes on my iphone 4. how can i import them to rhythmbox?
<Arv3n> it recognizes the device in rhythmbox, just doesn't see the songs.
<fabioluciano> Anybody knows how to take touchpad in a hp notebook to work in precise? The same problem continues to exists since oneiric
<AaronDCampbell> Alt+tab only goes through items on the current workspace.  Is there another option for going through all open programs?
<trism> AaronDCampbell: if this is unity-3d, ccsm/Unity Plugin/Switcher/uncheck Bias alt tab to the current workspace
<AaronDCampbell> trism: ccsm?
<trism> AaronDCampbell: compizconfig-settings-manager
<AaronDCampbell> trism: Thanks.  Once I installed that I found the settings just where you said
<jbicha> AaronDCampbell: Ctrl+Alt+Tab
<AaronDCampbell> jbicha: I tried that and it didn't work after the upgrade to 12.04
<Wilt> how can i set static dns entries on 12.04 server?
<Wilt> i know your supposed to edit resolv.conf on older systems, but this file says not to edit it, that it will overwrite my settings
<Hebram> Since installing 12.04, my memory comsumption has doubled.  Is this typical?
<Flywater> can i update software which installed by software center?or the version of software in software center won't change?
<ANub> Flywater: you need to update repositories and software center will be updated
<Flywater> well,how long it update after new version of software published
<Wilt> So i've setup a static ip, but i can't resolve any names.   i can ping to ip, but not www.google.com. I want to set static dns entries, but the resolv.conf file that i read about says its dynamic, not to edit.   any suggestions?
<Flywater> ANub: well,how long it update after new version of software published
<ANub> Wilt: its ok if u edit the resolv.conf file
<ANub> no need to worry
<ANub> put in DNS servers and u r good to go
<Flywater> ANub: ok thank you
<Dan-The-Man> anyone notice graphical performance issues with the fglrx driver installed with jockey?
<ANub> urw
<Flywater> Dan-The-Man: i'm not sure ,i don't play game on linux
<Dan-The-Man> Flywater, well its not just with games, compiz seems very jumpy as well
<Dan-The-Man> Flywater, are you aware of what version is installed by jockey? is it 12.3?
<Flywater> yes,maybe,i notice the compiz
 * KM0201 doesn't do compiz or 3D crap... everything works great. :)
<Flywater> i download the driver from AMD
<Dan-The-Man> KM0201, haha i like my 3d crap :p
<Flywater> and installed it in termminal
<Flywater> the version of the driver is 12.3
<Dan-The-Man> Flywater, yea tried that initially but there where many dependency errors.  I was told by the forums just to use jockey.
<Dan-The-Man> Flywater, oh that is good to know
<Dan-The-Man> well ill download a 3d benchmark and see if its not just compiz
<Wilt> ANub - where do i add the DNS entries?
<ANub> in resolv.conf
<ANub> like "nameserver x.x.x.x"
<ANub> without quotes
<Flywater> the name of driver file which i downloaded is XXX.run,then i run:sudo sh XXX.run install it,and very smooth
<ANub> u can add many entries one on each line
<ANub> */etc/resolv.conf
<Wilt> my resolv.conf file says this
<Wilt> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<Wilt> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<Wilt> but, apropos resolv lists host.conf(5).   bet i add it there
<ANub> Wilt: it simply means if u have any DNS settings through network-manager.....they will get overwritten
<ANub> and as i said no need to worry
<Wilt> ok, i'll give it a shot
<Wilt> didn't survive a reboot
<Wilt> got it.   add it to /etc/network/intefaces as dns-servers xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<Wilt> too funny.   i added it to INTERFACES and it show up in RESOLV.CONF
<Wilt> TY and I'll be around
<syddraf> I've recently installed Xubuntu 12.04 on an hp laptop and the touchpad is not working. I've checked the settings and it is enabled, but the trackpad and button presses do not register. Can someone help with this?
<cc11rocks> Can you try an attached mouse and confirm that that works?
<syddraf> attached mouse works great
<cc11rocks> Also, please run this command : xinput list
<syddraf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/943611/
<cc11rocks> I'm getting mostly the same results...
<cc11rocks> Have you restarted and attempted to let itself work it out?
<syddraf> Yeah. I'm installing updates to see if that fixes it.
<cc11rocks> Okay - just to note, I'm not an expert or anything. I don't know a whole lot when it comes to fixing problems in Linux, but I will try my best
<syddraf> I appreciate it.
<Stanley00> syddraf: can you run synclient and paste the output?
<cc11rocks> No problem...
<cc11rocks> Possible duplicate for 11.10 : http://askubuntu.com/questions/118522/touchpad-trackpoint-thinkpad-l520-suddenly-unresponsive
<syddraf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/943612/
<Stanley00> syddraf: hmm, it looks normal :(
<cc11rocks> Did you finish with the updates?
<syddraf> 13 minutes =/
<cc11rocks> Okay cool...I would recommend just trying those, then restarting of course (you are already doing this)
<fishcooker> how to remove *.deb package on /var/cache/apt/archives
<fishcooker> ?
<cc11rocks> What's the issue?
<syddraf> Unfortunately, the updates did nothing to fix it.
<cc11rocks> syddraf :( ...Did you also restart?
<syddraf> cc11rocks yep
<cc11rocks> syddraf Sorry mate :(
<CalicoJack> hey folks, I was wondering if anyone has experience doing an upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04; just general stuff, problems they had or whatever
<cc11rocks> If you can do it, a fresh install is always recommended by me. I haven't heard anything bad about the upgrade process from x.x to 12.04 though
<Jordan_U> CalicoJack: Read the release/upgrade notes.
<cc11rocks> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<cc11rocks> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<cc11rocks> !top
<bazhang> cc11rocks, /msg ubottu please
<cc11rocks> bazhang : Okay, thanks for the tip
<shape> What is the exact time when Ubuntu 12 will be available for download on the 26th?
<Jordan_U> shape: I'm not sure anyone really knows. Why does it matter?
<shape> Jordan_U: So i can set my alarm clock!!! XD The suspense is killing me :)
<KM0201> shape: lol
<KM0201> only time i think we really "knew" the time.. on a release, was 10.10   iirc, it was released at 10:10:10
<shape> Interesting. I didn't know that :)
<topyli> it's better to upgrade a day or two in advance anyway, before the servers die :)
<bazhang> like today!
<shape> topyli: What do you mean? How can you upgrade before it's released?
<bazhang> !final | shape
<ubottu> shape: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<bazhang> shape, stay up to date, et voila , you are there
<topyli> alternatively, wait a few days after the release
<shape> bazhang: I see. Thanks! But I don't understand the part that you'd have to upgrade to the final version on the same day as everyone else. So the servers would be clogged anyway by the above user's prophecy
<shape> I guess you'd just be downloading less, correct?
<bazhang> shape, you dont have to. the servers will be in dire straits on or near the release date though
<topyli> shape: there's a difference between upgrading 6 packages vs. the entire system
<shape> topyli: right. Like I mentioned above. But don't they have servers good enough to keep up with the flow?
<bazhang> shape, so its better to update/upgrade earlier than later
<topyli> shape: history says no
<bazhang> shape, experience says maybe not
<shape> Also. Once it's released, the iso file won't change even if there is a flaw found correct? It will just be corrected through the depository?
<shape> repositories*
<topyli> 12.04 will be an lts, so there will be point releases
<bazhang> shape, if there's a flaw, it will be corrected
<shape> what I meant. Do they change the original iso?
<bazhang> shape, but if you mean bugs, they exist
<shape> or once it's final it's closed and all the rest of the problems are updates
<topyli> well yes if there's a problem in the actual iso, then of course they'll have to fix it
<shape> in the actual system, like a security hole. Hypothetically speaking.
<shape> would they change the final version and update the iso or would they correct it through updates only.
<topyli> but if there are bugs in the system, and there always are, then no the iso won't be updated
<shape> That's what I was asking. Thanks!
<shape> So, basically, if you install 10.10 at the moment. It will will be the same version like you would've gotten it when it was released correct?
<topyli> yes, until you run the update manager and get all the bug fixes
<topyli> and the update manager will nag at you until you do :)
<shape> I see. The reason I was asking all this stuff was to inquire if it was similar how microsoft does it for example. i.e. XP released, then xp+sp2, etc. So I'd know whether it's usefull to burn the iso on a CD once it comes out or wait for a better version. Thank you for your clarification!
<topyli> it is similar, but our updates aren't quite as big as microsoft's. they release updates at huge dispatches, whereas ours trickle in incrementally in little bits and pieces
<shape> and after a while, release a better version. i.e. 12.10, right?
<topyli> yes. although a lot of people only use lts versions so they'll skip it
<topyli> lts versions do get point releases for which new a new iso is created. like 12.04.1 and so on
<shape> Thanks for the info, you just made me even more impatient :(
<topyli> heh
<Hoyt> hi , is it safe to use daily build now ?
<Artemis3> i'd say wait 2 more days for release
<Arnold> Since release day is so close, then only a fewer selection of packages gets updated than in the earlier stages of 12.04.
<Arnold> It seems that there are still some minor inconsistencies with Unity.
<Hoyt> hi , is there alternative cd for xubuntu daily builds ?
<Arnold> From what I saw, it only happened with Pidgin, that you can't click on the titlebar and its buttons at all.
<Arnold> Hoyt, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/
<Hoyt> Arnold: thanks
<Arnold> You're welcome Hoyt
<Pedrolito> what is the best way to make the unity launcher appear with the mouse in precise?
<Pedrolito> I mean, is the only possible way to "force" the mouse in the screen left border?
<Volkodav> I do not have the borders on windows in compiz in xfce - what should I have for window decoration? I have ?usr/bin/gtk-decorator
<msucan> hello!
<eagles0513875_> hi hi
<msucan> i have a problem with ubuntu 12.04
<eagles0513875_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<msucan> sounds work really well once i booted, except all event sounds do not play
<msucan> in lightdm login i also have no sounds
<msucan> beeps, window alerts after login do not play as well
<msucan> buuut if i play music or videos or if i go to volume control all looks fine
<msucan> i can test the speakers in sound settings
<msucan> everything is fine
<msucan> in .xsession-errors i see  pa_context_connect() : Connection refused
<msucan> as the first message
<msucan> so i think that happens when xorg starts
<msucan> somehow pulseaudio doesn't work very well
<eagles0513875_> msucan: kde everything is fine here
<msucan> uh oh
<msucan> how can i debug this further?
<eagles0513875_> msucan: i am not sure
<eagles0513875_> :(
<Arnold> msucan, see if do you have an alert sound chosen and if the alert volume is raised at System Settings -> Sounds
<msucan> Arnold: i checked that, all looks well
<msucan> if i click on the available alert theme sounds
<msucan> they play correctly
<msucan> but they don't play when they should actually happen!
<msucan> (which is weird)
<Arnold> Hmmm. Let me see what I can find here.
<msucan> thanks
<msucan> i googled this stuff myself
<msucan> i found other people having the same problems
<msucan> even with older releases of ubuntu
<msucan> but all their solutions do not work for me
<Arnold> msucan, one suggestion is to see if it works with a non-Compiz environment (like Unity 2D or GNOME Fallback)
<msucan> probably on ubuntu 12.04 things changed a bit
<msucan> Arnold: how do i switch to unity 2d for testing purposes?
<Flywater> yes,only a bit
<msucan> sure
<Arnold> msucan, you log out, then from LightDM, you can click on a small settings icon next to your account name, and select Unity 2D from it.
<msucan> ah, ok
<msucan> thanks
<msucan> brb, let me try that
<Arnold> Alrighty msucan
<Flywater> i don't like unity 2D,but i also don't like compiz
<Arnold> GNOME Classic is another option, if you're for it.
<Arnold> Or GNOME Shell if you want a non-classic interface powered by Mutter (and not Compiz) :P
<msucan> back
<krababbel> does gnome shell support the window dragging to maximize windowsQ
<Arnold> Honestly, I'm not even sure.
<Arnold> Welcome back msucan
<Arnold> Any luck?
<krababbel> ok
<Arnold> It should, but.. maybe if I give it a test.
<krababbel> compiz is not suggested by me, I'll look at it :)
<Arnold> krababbel, "Window maximizing and tiling: You can maximize a window by dragging it to the top edge of the screen. Alternatively, you can double-click the window title. To unmaximize, pull it down again. By dragging windows to the left and right edges of the screen you can tile them side by side. "
<msucan> Arnold: no luck. i did not hear any login sound
<krababbel> Arnold: thanks, cool
<Arnold> msucan, so it's not a Compiz related issue then.
<msucan> it doesn't seem to be
<Arnold> krababbel, entire "cheat sheet" here: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/CheatSheet
<krababbel> Arnold: thanks!
<Arnold> msucan, if I'm thinking about alert sounds then I'm thinking about libcanberra
<msucan> yes, found something about libcanberra
<msucan> maybe it can't connect to PA?
<msucan> when the system starts
<Arnold> libcanberra is an API handling sound events. Currently it is used in GNOME.
<msucan> in lightdm i hear sound "cracks"
<Arnold> Could be something with libcanberra-pulse instead.
<Arnold> If you say that it has some issues with PulseAudio and all.
<msucan> i believe that's when it tries to initialize the sound system or whatever
<msucan> here's why:
<msucan> when i tested one of the possible work arounds
<Arnold> Can you pastie the log to me?
<msucan> i played with ~/.pulse/default.pa and i broke it
<msucan> when it was broken... even after login ALL sounds stopped working
<msucan> and i heard the same "sound cracks"
<msucan> and i had the same errors all over the place: connection refused
<msucan> i did rm ~/.pulse/default.pa done
<msucan> fixed, back to normal
<msucan> *however* i don't know what's broken in the default pulseaudio config, when it tries to connect in lightdm
<msucan> (i didn't touch the pulseaudio defaults in /etc)
<Arnold> Well, I am not really sure if it is reading your PulseAudio settings if you're not logged into your account just yet.
<v1Ns_> hi,   when i close xchat with the leftcorner X button   it says:   would you like to minimize to tray or quit, i chose minimize , xchat disapeared but it  still runnning in background
<msucan> Arnold: exactly. i don't think it reads my user settings from ~/.pulse anyway
<krababbel> pulseaudio might support running audio from multiple users maybe?
<msucan> (and now i have no user settings, because i don't need any, really)
<Arnold> msucan, can you give me a pastie about the log?
<msucan> sure, please wait a bit
<Arnold> I might be able to deduce something out of it.
<Arnold> Alright.
<msucan> http://pastebin.ca/2139681
<msucan> it's disappointingly small
<msucan> no clues
<Arnold> Offtopic: It seems that they are already prepping up the 2.0 release of PulseAudio
<msucan> it just says connection failed, connection refused
<Arnold> Hmm, nothing else that seems like a clue?
<msucan> nothing...
<msucan> this is the same exact error i got when i broke my user config for PA
<msucan> i've been trying to fix this issue for days already
<Arnold> So you're definitely sure that /etc/default/pulseaudio was not modified, right?
<msucan> not by me knowingly
<msucan> and i haven't yet installed any packages from random ppas
<msucan> if that would be the case i'd probably know what package to blame
<Arnold> You -could- get the latest daily ISO image dd'd into your USB device and test it out within there, just to see if it's bugged for sure, or the settings are just messed up in your installation
<consfearacy> when is new ubuntu?
<Arnold> consfearacy, 26th of April, more or less in two days.
<consfearacy> ty
<msucan> Arnold: i'm going to try something now. brb
<Arnold> Alrighty msucan
<Arnold> You're welcome consfearacy
<krababbel> Arnold: gnome shell uses compiz too. :) Seems better than Unity though.
<Arnold> krababbel, huh... I never knew you can use Compiz in GNOME Shell, because I always thought it's tied to Mutter, its own composite manager
<krababbel> Arnold: no idea, but I have the compizconfig settings manager here.
<topyli> it is. gnome shell doesn't use compiz, and gnome never did
<Arnold> "For window management and compositing, the shell builds off of a Metacity branch called Mutter, which adds Clutter-based compositing to Metacity."
<topyli> your choices are: gnome shell, OR a window manager (such as compiz if you like) and a panel
<krababbel> So the compizconfig manager does nothing?
<topyli> not if you're using gnome shell
<Arnold> It is true that you can use Compiz for GNOME Classic within Ubuntu 12.04. Or still use the default Metacity window manager if you're going without "effects".
<topyli> well it does configure compiz for you, in case you want to run compiz one day :)
<krababbel> I see, was afraid to change settings to see. It was unstable for me.
<krababbel> thanks
<topyli> "configuring compiz" means pretty much the same thing as "breaking unity" afaik
<Flywater> topyli : yes,i agree
<msucan> back
<msucan> tested a few things
<msucan> no luck
<Flywater> what
<msucan> tried without lightdm
<msucan> just did startx
<msucan> and found the problem with connection refused to pulseaudio
<msucan> it was caused by a workaround i did for having beeps when i use sticky keys
<msucan> (workaround again based on solutions found with google)
<msucan> removed the workaround and i no longer get the error
<msucan> but i found something interesting:
<msucan> pulseaudio[2429]: [pulseaudio] module-x11-xsmp.c: X11 session manager not running.
<msucan>  pulseaudio[2429]: [pulseaudio] module.c: Failed to load module "module-x11-xsmp" (argument: ""): initialization failed.
<msucan> and pulseaudio fails to start its daemon
<Flywater> :-D
<Flywater> are there some other window managers better than compiz?
<ironhalik> oh my, quantal quetzal...
<ironhalik> Flywater: yeah, mutter, probably
<Flywater> so,why don't ubuntu give up the compiz
<gnu-dio> Because nobody does eye-candy like conpiz
<Pici> Because unity requires compiz.
<Flywater> ... ...
<ironhalik> the official story is that they invested lots of time in compiz and unity
<ironhalik> and getting the same resaults with mutter would take more time then working out compiz shortcomings
<Pici> Is there a good reason to switch?
<dustinspringman> compiz = the reason I started using linux as my desktop.... I love to segment work tasks on the cube.. helps my brain operate more efficiently...
<ironhalik> results*
<Daekdroom> Unity conflicts with the cube.
<ironhalik> Generally, I think compiz will be on par with mutter in 12.10
<Daekdroom> Enjoy the irony.
<ironhalik> currently mutter has quite a bit better and more predictable performance
<ironhalik> Daekdroom: expo and wall is better :P
<Flywater> ironhalik : yes,maybe
<ironhalik> btw mutter is the engine used by gnome shell, if anybody is wondering :)
<Flywater> yes,though i don't like gnome
<chmac> Do we need to do anything special on Thursday when Precise goes final, or will `apt-get dist-upgrade` provide the same end result as having installed precise?
<Pici> chmac: thats all thats required.
<chmac> Pici: Awesome, thanks.
<chmac> I noticed that firefox has the "test pilot" plugin installed, is that because precise is a testing release, or is it installed for all ubuntu versions?
<natman> Hi, on using the live version of 12.04, i clicked the "ubuntu symbol" and then apps and under "apps availiable for Download" there was  a program called "PornView" - while i understandt it just fetches a random list from the net, it does look pretty bad for a person thinking of switching to Ubuntu perhaps in an office enviroment
<Daekdroom> natman, I recall seeing a huge discussion on the mailing list over that application's name.
<Daekdroom> and it didn't lead anywhere.
<natman> Daekdroom: looks pretty bad imo for a product i assumed we would like to have more real world use, eg i am installing this for my mom, would hate her to see that and think Linux = porn
<Daekdroom> I thought the
<Daekdroom> I thought the 'apps available for download' thing was now disabled by default.
<Daekdroom> If it isn't, it is possible to disable it.
<natman> Daekdroom:  i had allowed my live to connect to net
<natman> anyway, was just very surprised to see that on my live session!
<topyli> we might as well remove pornview from the repositories altogether. it used to be one of the best image viewers, but now there are other, better ones
<natman> I do actually have a question, i am using Ubuntu 12.04 live from usb stick, my pointer dissapears when ever i do a click ( right or left ) and then reappears once the mouse is moved, not a huge deal but kinda annoying. IF i go ahead and install will this issue still be present? I am not using the restricted nvidia drivers since i was not given any option to install them
<Daekdroom> bug #739469 and bug #745534
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 739469 in unity-lens-applications "Dash search unavoidably returns offensive results" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739469
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 745534 in unity-place-applications (Ubuntu) "Safe search ranking" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745534
<Daekdroom> What upsets me about PornView is that its name translation in portuguese is set as literally 'Watch porno' in 12.04
<Daekdroom> THAT is a problem.
<the-erm> ... there's a "pornview" program ... what did I walk into?
<Daekdroom> bug #708045 too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 708045 in software-center (Ubuntu) "[software-center] `unattended` == PornView" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708045
<natman> I do actually have a question, i am using Ubuntu 12.04 live from usb stick, my pointer dissapears when ever i do a click ( right or left ) and then reappears once the mouse is moved, not a huge deal but kinda annoying. IF i go ahead and install will this issue still be present? I am not using the restricted nvidia drivers since i was not given any option to install them
<BluesKaj> hey all
<Sidewinder> Mornin' BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> any reports on the kmail crash fix ...don't see anything in launchpad
<BluesKaj> 'morning Sidewinder
<Sidewinder> \o
<the-erm> This is a bit of a newbie question, but if I click "Pre-release update (oneiric-proposed)" would that download 12.04 beta?
<the-erm> btw I'm in synaptic.
<Pici> In 11.10?
<the-erm> ya.
<jussi> no
<Pici> the-erm: proposed updates are those that need testing before being deployed onto the main -updates and -security repositories.
<the-erm> ok.
<timeimp> in 12.04, how can I reinstall the X-Window server? I accidentally did something to the config and now Ubuntu's X Window crashes after login and returns me to the login screen.
<patdk-wk> your pointing the issue in the wrong place
<the-erm> I'm not sure if dpkg-reconfigure will do it or not.
<patdk-wk> if you see the login screen, x-org is working
<timeimp> patdk-wk: thought so. was a rogue .Xauthority file
<timeimp> thanks for that!
<KM0201> is it just me, or are the 12.04 servers very slow right now?
<barf> I have problems with the package system
<barf> no file for openssl-1.0.0
<BluesKaj> Pici, any idea about the kmail crashes ..I can't find anything on launchpad about it
<Pici> BluesKaj: Sorry, I haven't even had a chance to upgrade to Precise here :/
<BluesKaj> Pici, ok
<barf> Pici: Why are you in #+1 then?
<Dan-The-Man> KM0201, checking for an update is taking foooorrrr evvvvveeeeerrrrrrr
<KM0201> Dan-The-Man: yeah... :)
<the-erm> I'm getting bursts of 2k
<the-erm> In fact I think irc is taking up more bandwidth than my fetch.
<Dan-The-Man> KM0201, decided to do the update in terminal, lots of errors and ignores
<Dan-The-Man> maybe they are having server issues today
<KM0201> Dan-The-Man: maybe.. my guess is, they are just updating the repositories at the moment
<KM0201> listings, etc.
<KM0201> cuz it was the ubuntu servers that were pinging slow as all get out
<Pici> I saw a comment about the slow archive speeds in the motu channel earlier, so they're aware.
<Dan-The-Man> Pici, motu channel? whats that?
<Pici> Dan-The-Man: Masters of the Universe, the Ubuntu developers that manage the Universe (and other) repositories.
<Dan-The-Man> Pici, ah i see thanks
<mneptok> has anyone used today's daily for an install or upgrade? i'd love a report of any known issues.
<BluesKaj> nothing new in the repos yest for my setup
<BluesKaj> yet
<Deithrian> Hello, what is the best option if you can't wait for the 26 for the final release? Daily snapshots?
<Deithrian> Or beta2 and update it?
<Daekdroom> Daily snapshots.
<bazhang> !final | Deithrian
<ubottu> Deithrian: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<bazhang> today would be the day for that
<Deithrian> thank you bazhang, where do you get a hold of a dev version? Is it nigh builds or something like that?
<Deithrian> *night
<bazhang> Deithrian, sure
<Deithrian> bazhang, ok thanks a lot!
<bazhang> Deithrian, should be in the topic, a link to that
<bazhang> whoops
<skyjumper> is alt-tab still laggy for anyone else?
<rye> hello, i am wondering whether rhythmbox stops playing for somebody else suddenly too
<rye> skyjumper: i suppose alt-tab may be laggy if nouveau driver is in use, at least that was my experience
<skyjumper> i'm using nvidia on a NVIDIA Corporation G84M [Quadro FX 570M]
<skyjumper> proprietary
<skyjumper> there's a noticeable lag, seems like it happens when the window titles are being drawn
<timeimp> protip: make sure that virtualization is turned ON in your computer's BIOS/EFI settings :D
<timeimp> i just spent 3 days trying to solve lag, that was reason why
<skyjumper> hrm
<skyjumper> the 0.8.x compiz with gnome2 was super fast, everything is much slower now
<derek12> hi
<derek12> I have just installed 12.04 fresh on my university machine, I added the HTTP proxy and I'm now using it to browse the web (on and get on this chat), however apt-get update tells me it's failing to fetch, does anyone know the problem?
<Wolfsherz> derek12, servers seem to be kinda slow today. it is known already
<derek12> Wolfsherz: so I should expect http://paste.ubuntu.com/944285/
<derek12> I can't seem to do anything with apt-get
<bekks> derek12: Where did you enter the proxy?
<bekks> Did you create an entry in the apt.conf file?
<derek12> no I used the ubuntu interface
<derek12> All settings > Network [Network proxy]
<bekks> Thats not enough.
<bekks> apt is ignoring those settings, unless you configure a proxy in the apt.conf -- or configure it in synpatic and use synaptic to install/update software.
<derek12> how do I modify apt.conf?
<bekks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#APT_configuration_file_method it is described there.
<derek12> it's empty, is that expected?
<cantata> Hello friends!
<derek12> hello friend
<bekks> derek12: As stated in that article, yes.
<cantata> I think I bring with me a bug...
<bekks> cantata: You are using Linux Mint, right?
<cantata> Yes I am using Linux Mint but my bug is with Ubuntu 12.04...
<bekks> ?
<cantata> Well in my home there are 2 pcs and 2 laptops... I have been trying install Ubuntu 12.04 in my notebook...
<derek12> bekks: you fixed it!
<derek12> bekks: is there any reason it used to work before but now in 12.04? change in how the configurations are handled?
<bekks> It havent worked before ;)
<bekks> You either have to configure it, or temporarily use a proxy, like described in that article.
<cantata> I've install it Windows 7, FreeBSD in my Notebook... but well, the point is, when I was to install ubuntu 12.04 my screen turn in black... that happened after of Logo Screen...
<cantata> Also I tried to use the Live Cd... and happened the same thing... after of Logo Screen my taptop screen turn in black... but my system is not freeze...
<splashii> Can someone tell me if using the nvidia drivers on 12.04 is a bad idea?
<bekks> For me it isnt.
<BluesKaj> splashii, I am
<bekks> It works perfectly.
<cantata> bekks: How would I report the bug or problem?
<ubuntu64bit> lernid keeps getting a connection interupted?
<bekks> cantata: You could do that on launchpad.
<splashii> ok, I'll try it out.  I just don't feel like dealing with all the nvidia kernel issues on my work laptop. (I need to get work done today).
<cantata> Where is the launchpad?
<[1]jimmy> Having difficulty with getting ubuntu to dual boot with Windows 7 with EFI (non mac)
<bekks> http://launchpad.net
<cantata> Oh thank you!
<ubuntu64bit> lernid keeps getting a connection interupted? nothing is wrong with my connection im using 12.04 beta
<jeshwanth> Hello anyone please help me, yesterday I have downloaded the linux kernel 3.0.29 from kernel.org and built it and installed to my system , but when I select that kernel while booting it giving some error can't mount and all, so Now I want to remove that kernel what I need to do ? I am using ubuntu 11.10 , thanks
<splashii> Is it advised to install nvidia drivers that nvidia provide? Or is there a better source?
<BluesKaj> splashii, open kmenu>apps>system>additonal drivers , install the recommended driver
<BluesKaj> if yo're on kubuntu
<BluesKaj> not sure where they are on ubuntu
<bekks> jeshwanth: Do you use 12.04?
<jeshwanth> no 11.10
<splashii> BlueKaj: no, I'm using standard ubuntu (unity?).  12.04.
<bekks> jeshwanth: Then this isnt the right place to ask :)
<bekks> jeshwanth: And I already answered your question in #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> splashii, they're still inadditional drivers , wherever that's located on unity
<splashii> BlueKaj: I have an "Aditional Drivers", but no graphics drivers listed in there (only Broadcom)
<Travis-42> Does the 12.04 beta seem to be running smoothly? I've been struggling with performance issues since upgrading to 11.10, and hoping this may help improve things.
<splashii> Travis-42: it feels slower to me than 11.04, but maybe I'm having graphics driver issues.
<BluesKaj> splashii, apt-cache policy nvidia-current  , maybe your nvidia driver is already installed
<Travis-42> splashii, yea, guess I'll just give it a try. the performance for me on two separate 11.10 machines has been horrible.
<BluesKaj> Travis-42, the only problem i have in 12.04 is that kmail crashes a lot...no graphics issues at all
<splashii> BlueKaj: cool, I tried that, but not sure how to read these results.
<BluesKaj> splashii, pastebin
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<splashii> BlueKaj: http://pastebin.com/7yCYDpdj
<BluesKaj> ok splashii , here's a method copied from a tutorial , which I edited to make simpler , http://paste.ubuntu.com/944362/
<BluesKaj> this will install the required nvidia driver
<splashii> BluesKaj: you're awesome.  Thank you, I'll try it out now!
<elijah> How can I disable the pause that happens when I have a secondary monitor connected and am trying to move back to the primary. It hangs and tries to open the menu.
<derek12> dropbox working fine under 12.04 anyone?
<derek12> i followed this http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-dropbox-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/ and now I think my dropbox install efforts are forever broken
<krababbel> I just installed from software center
<phibxr> Same here, installed Dropbox in 12.04 straight from software center without adding any PPAs. Working like a charm.
<derek12> it kept asking me for super user and then wouldn't do anything
<derek12> any idea how I can remove all traces of dropbox to start fresh?
<krababbel> tried software center?
<wylde> derek12: sudo apt-get purge <packagename>
<derek12> it crashes when I try remove then when I relaunch it's gone, but the icon is still there
<derek12> wylde: unable to locate package dropbox
<topyli> sudo apt-get purge nautilus-dropbox; rm -rf ~/.dropbox-dist
<pestilence> derek12: isn't the package nautilus-dropbox
<topyli> or whatever the directory was, i forget
<derek12> pestilence: im not the guy to ask...
<pestilence> derek12: ok, i'm telling you it is ;)
<wylde> derek12: was just going to say you have to use the whole package name.
<derek12> ok I ran what you said and it removed 1 thing
<derek12> icon is still in my unity bar if that matters
<pestilence> derek12: so remove it...
<wylde> derek12: did you add a ppa to your sources in that tutorial?
<derek12> I ran all those comands
<derek12> commands*
<pestilence> derek12: right click the icon...
<krababbel> derek12: icons regularily stay in my launcher as well, remove it :)
<derek12> wylde: I then went to software sources and other software, removed it
<derek12> yeah I'm not afraid of the icon or anything just wondering if it remaining there was a sign of uninstallationfailure :(
<derek12> so ill try a fresh dropbox isntall from software centre
<wylde> derek12: moment, I'm looking at it. Ok if you removed the ppa then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nautilus-dropbox
<topyli> if the shell doesn't return an error, there is no error :)
<topyli> derek12: if you were able to run dropbox, you might still have the proprietary daemon in your home directory
<derek12> ok so it says Start Dropbox to finish installation
<derek12> click start and it asks for super user pass
<derek12> I enter it and nothing happens
<derek12> should I restart to complete updates..?
<topyli> you shouldn't need to be superuser, it simply installs the daemon from dropbox.com to your home directory
<krababbel> I had to enter su pass once.
<pestilence> if one were to theoretically upgrade to 12.04 today, how badly would things go compared to on thursday?
<topyli> (so yes, things do seem to be broken)
<derek12> Error: Trouble connecting to Dropbox servers. Maybe your internet connection is down, or you need to set your http_proxy environment variable
<derek12> The installation of Dropbox failed.
<pestilence> is it relatively safe at this point, given the freeze on development?
<krababbel> derek12: that's another matter then
<jussi> is the nvidia driver broken currently?
<Pici> pestilence: probably roughly the same, except if you stumble upon some issue that no one else has seen, and in that case you'd only have this place for support.
<topyli> derek12: you should never have to enter any password except your dropbox credentials
<derek12> i've put my proxy in apt.conf and also in the standard network config via interface
<krababbel> jussi: not for me
<jussi> meh, dropbox. spideroak <3
<derek12> do I need it somewhere for dropbox too?
<pestilence> Pici: ok.  but on thursday when you do an apt-get dist-upgrade it shouldn't pull in 700 MB more of updates should it?
<krababbel> topyli: I had to, I'm pretty sure
<topyli> jussi +1
<wylde> pestilence: I'd wait until the actual release date if you're thinking about using the dist-upgrade method. Just my opinion.
<BluesKaj> pestilence, who knows . who can predict the future , but so far 12.04 is very stable for my setup , except for kmail
<Pici> pestilence: The archive is frozen, but if there are issues there are ways of the devs getting updated pacakges in.
<topyli> when was kmail ever stable? :)
<pestilence> wylde: ok, thanks.  i guess i'll probably do that (and maybe even wait a couple of weeks to update to give the servers a break)
<topyli> maybe in kde 1.2
<Pici> pestilence: As well as any fixes that need to go in for CD respins.
<BluesKaj> topyli, it was fine til the last update upgrade
<Lars_> is the daily Precise image frozen for 12.04 release?
<pestilence> wylde: i was actually thinking of using update-manager
<topyli> BluesKaj: nice!
<wylde> pestilence: yeah, just the safest route in my opinion. I'll probably update this machine right away but my server will wait unitl 10.04 is almsot EOL. :)
<derek12> any ideas chaps?
<wylde> pestilence: yeah thats basicall the same as dist-upgrade or do-release-upgrade
<tero> um I a new to this "can't wait for a new ubuntu" at what time exactly(gmt) can we expect that the new iso could be downloaded on thursday?
<BluesKaj> topyli, i used webmail for yrs , after they changed kmail in kde4  , just decided to come back a few weeks ago
<Pici> wylde, pestilence: a dist-upgrade is not the same thing as using update-manager or do-release-upgrade.
<pestilence> Pici: that's what i thought.  it has been my experience from past upgrades that they are definitely different.
<Lars_> tero: You might be able to do it already - just asking the guys if anyone knows is the daily image considered final already
<topyli> Lars_: it's final when they create the final image on release day :)
<wylde> Pici: alrighty, my bad.
<tero> what?
<Lars_> topyli: Well, in the past it has been frozen a day or two before and checksums matched
<topyli> Lars_: that's great, we don't want things to break on the last day. but they still can
<BluesKaj> Lars_, gawd i hope not ...I went thru a lot of trouble to setup kmail , and now it's constantly crashing by just clicking on a header ...there better be a fix in the works before thursday
<tero> the point is that I actually need the server version :) tommorow I am getting some new hw and boss wants the server to be updated tommorow
<tero> so
<tero> i can't wait another day :\
<tero> i know is annoying
<Lars_> BluesKaj: Well, I have a ton on issues with 11.10 and it's 6 months old so...
<BluesKaj> Lars_, 12.04 is definitely more stable than 11.10 overall , that's a fact
<Lars_> tero: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/   <-- download, install, update and be happy
<tero> hm...
<Lars_> BluesKaj: Yep, that is why I am sniffing around if CD image is frozen already
<BluesKaj> Lars_, I think it is
<Lars_> would have 2 hours just now to do the install
<Lars_> B2 runs great on laptop
<pestilence> BluesKaj: i wouldn't hold your breath on that.
<BluesKaj> pestilence, not to worry :)
<bcuraboy> hi.is there any other application in ubuntu that would let me run winshit applications beside wine/winetricks?
<pestilence> bcuraboy: virtualbox
<bcuraboy> but then i would have to install a win SO,no?
<pestilence> bcuraboy: yup.
<pestilence> (in a virtual machine)
<bcuraboy> yes
<bcuraboy> what's the smaller distro of win?
<bcuraboy> xp perhaps?
<pestilence> what software are you trying to run
<bcuraboy> some software my daughter adquired in a usb pen at school
<bcuraboy> educational material
<pestilence> xp is probably your best bet.
<pestilence> for size/compatibility anyways
<pestilence> i mean, you could install windows for workgroups, it'd be really small.  but i doubt that it would run the application you want it to.
<bcuraboy> yeap
<bcuraboy> thank's
<bcuraboy> i'll download the winshit
<bcuraboy> and the virtual box
<Pici> bcuraboy: Please mind your language here.
<bcuraboy> sorry
 * bcuraboy is gone
<jrib> atjepatatje: pastebin /etc/init.d/clamav-daemon please
<atjepatatje> jrib  http://paste.ubuntu.com/944452/
<jrib> atjepatatje: I think we can also use set -x here and get more information if you would like to try
<atjepatatje> jrib no problem where should i add id/
<atjepatatje> jrib it?
<jrib> atjepatatje: you understand why apt hangs, correct?
<jrib> atjepatatje: below #!/bin/sh
<atjepatatje> it tries to add clamav to the init.d ?
<jrib> atjepatatje: but at the top
<jrib> atjepatatje: the last thing the .postinst tries to do is "invoke-rc.d clamav-daemon start" but this commands hangs
<atjepatatje> yes
<jrib> atjepatatje: so now we'll try to figure out why invoke-rc.d clamav-daemon start is hanging
<atjepatatje> jrib I understand ;)
<atjepatatje> jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/944459/
<jrib> atjepatatje: interesting
<atjepatatje> jrib has it anything to do with a software raid?
<jrib> atjepatatje: I doubt it
<jrib> atjepatatje: and now ps shows no clam, correct?
<atjepatatje> jrib 12986 pts/5    00:00:00 clamav-daemon
<jrib> atjepatatje: ok...
<atjepatatje> jrib thats already a step forward isn't it ;)
<jrib> atjepatatje: but we didn't do anything :P
<atjepatatje> kill earlier installs :)
<jrib> atjepatatje: alright, stop the daemon and try running an apt-get command again
<ScottyK> I'm trying to install 12.04 (daily build 23 Apr), and I get out of sync errors on the monitor after the initial purple screen. The video card is a Geforce 6200, with an 21" LCD monitor
<atjepatatje> jrib I ran the ps, when "invoke-rc.d clamav-daemon start" was still running
<atjepatatje> i ctrl-c'ed it and the ps output is gone too
<jrib> atjepatatje: huh
<jrib> atjepatatje: and it never got past plymouth --ping?
<atjepatatje> jrib you don't understand me? or do you not undrestand the program
<jrib> atjepatatje: the latter :)
<atjepatatje> jrib yes, it didnt get pas Plymouth
<jrib> atjepatatje: what does plymouth --ping do for you?
<atjepatatje> jrib if i run it directly from the command line/
<jrib> atjepatatje: yeah
<atjepatatje> jrib not a thing
<jrib> atjepatatje: and « echo $? » immediately after? (plymouth --ping exits and frees your terminal, right?)
<atjepatatje> jrib plymouth hangs, without giving back the prompt
<jrib> atjepatatje: hmm
<jrib> atjepatatje: ps -ef | grep plymouth   return anything?
<jrib> I have no idea how plymouth --ping actually checkis if "the boot daemon is running"
<atjepatatje> jrib there is a big list too
<atjepatatje> jrib from the ps command
<jrib> atjepatatje: pastebin?
<cuppsy> I've been trying to set up XMonad & Unity on 12.04, but it throws an error that it can't find unity-2d-launcher (which is installed). Anyone know what's going on?
<atjepatatje> jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/944477/ (pastebin is being fludd ;) )
<atjepatatje> jrib flooded
<jrib> atjepatatje: you can kill all the --ping commands.  However, I don't know if behavior of plymouth has changed from 11.10.  Here on 11.10, I have no plymouth process running once the I login
<atjepatatje> jrib i cant kill them all => http://paste.ubuntu.com/944484/
<atjepatatje> jrib some are comming back
<jrib> atjepatatje: heh
<jrib> atjepatatje: what login manager do you use?
<atjepatatje> jrib what does plymouth do?
<jrib> atjepatatje: shows the pretty pictures during boot
<atjepatatje> jrib haha.... that rings a bell
<jrib> atjepatatje: oh?
<atjepatatje> jrib when booting, my screen does not show anything directtly at the server
<atjepatatje> jrib i can SSH though
<sb1980> hi ! i'm trying to run kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade and get: "UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xfc' in position 27: ordinal not in range(128)"  . anyonw knows what to do?
<jrib> atjepatatje: so plymouth probably never exits
<atjepatatje> jrib could be
<jrib> atjepatatje: I don't know if you can disable plymouth altogether, but maybe you can look into that
<atjepatatje> jrib I never installed a kde like environment, I only had cli support
<hareldvd> How do I add applications to the launch bar?
<atjepatatje> jrib and one other thing... when I'm trying to reboot via putty, putty gets disconnected, but the server never reboots
<phibxr> hareldvd, either start the application and right click it and select to lock it to the launcher, or drag and drop it from the dash.
<jrib> atjepatatje: probably related to plymouth too
<hareldvd> phibxr, Thanks.
<phibxr> hareldvd, You're most welcome. :)
<hareldvd> right click does nothing. Drag from dash is OK.
<atjepatatje> jrib I rebooted my server, the errors are gone now (from the boot screen) but nothing appears
<phibxr> hareldvd, strange. It should give you the option "Lock to launcher".
<jrib> atjepatatje: is plymouth still running?
<phibxr> hareldvd, just tested with a few apps I haven't locked to the launcher yet. :P
<hareldvd> phibxr, lock the launcher?? maybe unintentionally?
<atjepatatje> jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/944495/
<jrib> atjepatatje: try « sudo plymouth quit » just for kicks
<atjepatatje> jrib it hangs and doesnt return to the command prompt
<jrib> atjepatatje: try manually killing plymouthd
<atjepatatje> jrib cant we reinstall the x screen or something like that
<jrib> atjepatatje: honestly if it's a server, my suggestion would be to just disable plymouth
<jrib> (and file a bug with details if you want)
<atjepatatje> jrib that sounds good to me too :)
<atjepatatje> jrib i cant kill the demone
<atjepatatje> jrib demon
<hareldvd> phibxr, I restored to default behaviours on the appearance settings. Still nothing on right click on the launcher.
<jrib> atjepatatje: try adding "nosplash" instead of "splash" to your kernel line.  I'm not sure that actually disables plymouth from running altogether, but worth a try
<phibxr> hareldvd, That sounds strange indeed. You're missing out on quite a lot of right-click functionality then.
<atjepatatje> jrib where can i find the kernel line ?
<hareldvd> Maybe I missed a package on installation?
<atjepatatje> jrib is that during reboot?
<jrib> atjepatatje: you can change it one-time during boot if you wish (if you want to make a permanent change, /msg ubottu !grub).  During boot, at the grub screen, you can press 'e' to edit the kernel line
<atjepatatje> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<phibxr> hareldvd, this is what it should look like: http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/9682/launcherpe.png
<hareldvd> phibxr, I noticed those before and I dont have them anymore. Couldn't make it start again.
<hareldvd> I just restored /usr/share/doc dir (due to disk space problems at install time). Will relogin and see if it got better.
<atjepatatje2> jrib did you want me to set the graphics mode?
<jrib> atjepatatje2: I would try "noslpash" (and remove "splash"), yes
<atjepatatje2> jrib there is no splash option when pressing e :)
<jrib> atjepatatje2: hmm, what's there?
<hareldvd> No go.
<jrib> cuppsy: yay xmonad!  But I have no idea how to make it work with unity, never saw the need.  How exactly have you been setting it up?
<Almindor> hey
<Almindor> who's bright idea was it to "whitelist" 4 specific apps for systray icon access in unity?
<atjepatatje2> jrib something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/944522/
<jrib> atjepatatje2: where is this?
<atjepatatje2> jrib just after booting and pressing "e"
<jrib> atjepatatje2: ok, change "quiet" to "nosplash"
<atjepatatje2> jrib ok
<atjepatatje2> jrib cant see anything during startup
<atjepatatje2> jrib no command line
<jrib> atjepatatje2: check just to see but plymouth is probably still running then
<atjepatatje2> jrib yes it is
<jrib> atjepatatje2: I don't know the proper way to disable plymouth in 12.04
<jrib> atjepatatje2: I also don't know how to troubleshoot it
<atjepatatje2> jrib i was afraid for this answer ;)
<atjepatatje2> jrib how ever thank you very mutch for helping me out so far
<jrib> atjepatatje2: no problem.  I guess your next step is plymouth documentation and asking various support channels about plymouth
<jrib> atjepatatje2: there's a #plymouth
<Artemis3> atjepatatje, do you have nvidia?
<atjepatatje2> jrib haha thank you :)
<Artemis3> atjepatatje2
<atjepatatje2> jrib i think i got it to work :)
<jrib> atjepatatje2: oh?
<atjepatatje2> jrib i booted into recovery and did a dpkg fix thing
<atjepatatje2> jrib that installed the update for my clamav i think
<jrib> atjepatatje2: in recovery, plymouth won't run I suppose.  Did plymouth then start working?
<atjepatatje2> jrib clamav is running
<atjepatatje2> jrib don't know
<jrib> atjepatatje2: have you booted into "not recovery mode"?
<atjepatatje2> jrib i rebooted after recovery and now everything is text based like it was earlier
<jrib> atjepatatje2: is plymouth still running (ps?)
<atjepatatje2> jrib i will reboot with normal settings for a try
<atjepatatje2> no
<atjepatatje2> it is not running
<jrib> atjepatatje2: interesting
<jrib> atjepatatje2: what else got run in recovery mode?
<atjepatatje2> jrib ohh I am already rebooting
<atjepatatje2> jrib hmm after reboot my screen turns black again....
<atjepatatje2> jrib at least my apt-get works properly again
<jrib> atjepatatje2: don't forget to remove those "set -x"
<atjepatatje2> jrib where were those files located again?
<atjepatatje2> jrib found 1
<jrib> atjepatatje2: /var/lib/dpkg/info/clamav-daemon.postinst and /etc/init.d/clamav-daemon
<atjepatatje2> jrib thank you
<glosoli> sometimes Paste option in context menu is being showed and unactive even I have some file in clipboard, although it works by pressing that option in context menu, meanwhile being grayed it kills all the aesthetics
<glosoli> anyone get the same ?
<Travis-42> I just upgraded to the 12.04 latest beta from 11.10. I have two monitors side by side. In 12.04, my mouse gets "stuck" when traveling between the two monitors because it wants to open the unity launcher on the left edge of the right monitor in addition to the left edge of the left monitor. Any ideas how to change this?
<bcuraboy> hi.need some help to install win xp on virtual box with usb ports enabled
<phibxr> Travis-42, did you perform all updates after install? Make sure that your left-to-right order hasn't been messed up. Can you move your move out from the right hand side of the screen onto the left-hand screen?
<Travis-42> phibxr, all updates installed. monitors are still on the correct side. mouse stops on the left side of the left monitor and right side of the right monitor. When I mean stuck I don't mean permanently stuck, just temporarily stuck in the middle of the two monitors as the launcher displays
<Travis-42> I guess if I move the mouse fast enough it doesn't come up, but it has to be pretty fast :P
<phibxr> Travis-42, have you got your launcher bar hidden?
<Travis-42> phibxr, yea, hidden is how I've been using it
<phibxr> Travis-42, that's what's causing it then. If you right-click your desktop, select Change Desktop Background (for some reason), and Behavior, you can pick the edge resistance for showing the launcher.
<Travis-42> phibxr, actually just tested: if I don't auto-hide the launcher it displays them on both monitors and it still gets stuck at the border of the monitors. Checked CompizConfig SM and I think it's the "Launcher Edge Stop Overcome Pressure". Tooltip says "Amount of mouse pressure required to push into the next monitor"
<Travis-42> setting Launcher Edge Stop Overcome pressure to 1, or edge stop velocity to 1 make the experience much better
<phibxr> Travis-42, sounds highly annoying. You should most likely report it somewhere. Can't replicate it here for some reason using the default settings.
<Travis-42> phibxr, what should I report it under do you think, unity?
<phibxr> Travis-42, I've only commented on existing bugs, but perhaps someone in here could help you. :P
<Travis-42> on the plus side, upgrading to 12.04 seems to have solved my general performance issues on 11.10, yay :-)
<caravel> Hello there, I failed to find documentation about LiveUSB upgrades and dist-upgrades in persistent mode. I attempted an apt-get upgrade, a kernel went throu, seems to have updated /initrd but not /vmlinuz. As per casper-rw. image contain only an initrd in /boot. Anything I could do ?
<caravel> Restored initrd from a livecd, that botts again as expected
<guntbert> has there been some sort of freeze? two days without any upgrades...
<phibxr> guntbert, a slowdown will be expected less that 48 hours before release. :)
<phibxr> guntbert, *than
<guntbert> phibxr: :-)  but what we experience now seems to be rather a beta2 freeze - answering my own question
<phibxr> guntbert, I guess you could call it that. :P
<phibxr> guntbert, I'd be surprised it someone managed to squeeze in any more updates, unless something's deemed broken beyond all repair.
<guntbert> phibxr: true
<phibxr> guntbert, and if they manage to repair something that's broken beyond all repair less than 48 hours before release, I'll just revert to being both surprised and humble. o.O
<cwillu_at_work> 48 hours to replace unity! :p
<guntbert> phibxr: 48 hours? aren't you a little ahead of your time?
<phibxr> guntbert, plus minus whatever. It's almost 25th here. :P
<guntbert> phibxr: and release is scheduled for 28th :-)
 * guntbert switches nitpicking mode off again :-)
<wylde> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<wylde> --> "Precise Pangolin" is the code name for Ubuntu 12.04, scheduled for release on 26 April 2012. <--
<guntbert> wylde: right you are (and phibxr of course too)  - I wasn't able to parse a simple table row on the web site and mistook the line number for the date : 28:April 26th:Quality:UnseededUniverseFinalFreeze (Tue), FinalRelease: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<phibxr> guntbert, xD
<wylde> guntbert: all good :)
<barf> I have a problem with the package system: no file for openssl-1.0.0 when doing apt-get upgrade
<barf> This started to happen this week or during the weekend.
<trism> barf: sudo apt-get update; first
<cuppsy> jrib: Sorry, left for lunch, haha. I've been following a tutorial from Google where you just manually make the session file for it and point to unity-2d-panel (works) and unity-2d-launcher (does not work yet).
<jrib> cuppsy: tried specifying the complete path to the -launcher?  Checked for typos?
 * cwillu_at_work notes the archive mirrors mostly disappearing one by one
<telecomando> anyone have any docs or tips know of any bugs joining 12.04 + samba to Active DIrectory, having no luck keeping it working
<cuppsy> jrib It's this line -> 'DefaultProvider-launcher=unity-2d-launcher'... but in terminal, it doesn't see "unity-2d-launcher" as a command. And I've triple-checked that I installed it.
<jrib> cuppsy: can you actually find the unity-2d-launcher program?
<jrib> cuppsy: in the filesystem?
<cuppsy> jrib There's cautious-launcher under usr/bin... but no unity-2d-launcher... wth?
<jrib> cuppsy: I think I've run unity once and it was by mistake os can't help much there
<vn> hi, just noticed things changed with precise for resolv.conf, where do I change my DNS in CLI?
<vn> I thought edition /etc/network/interface and restart networking service was good...
<vn> editing*
<cuppsy> jrib lol Np, thanks for trying. Honestly, it's not helping that I'm new to Xmonad. I'm used to awesome or dwm, but I'm trying it since it looks like it (should) work well with unity.
<bluj> hi.. anyone seen a bug in ubuntu 12.04 where ctrl+alt+l doesn't work to lock screen? it worked when i first installed, 3+ days later it doesnt
<jrib> cuppsy: does awesome work with unity?
<Logan_> bluj: Works for me. Do you have everything updated?
<bluj> Logan_: yes, maybe not today/yesterday.. but whenever the bug started happening i updated that day, again the next, and still busted.
<bluj> Logan_: the lock screen option at top right does work though, the function is ok just somehow the shortcut is busted
<Logan_> bluj: Have you checked your Keyboard settings?
<bluj> what would i be looking for?
<Logan_> Go to Keyboard in System Settings, then hit the Shortcuts tab, and then hit System on the left.
<Logan_> You can see the shortcut for Lock Screen there.
<bluj> Logan_: yes it is still Ctrl+Alt+L
<Logan_> Odd.
<cuppsy> jrib: No idea. May look into that next. I just think unity's keyboard-heavy operation + a solid tiling WM is a bang-bang combo.
<Travis-42> Since rhythmbox is now the preferred music player in 12.04, is there any way to import my banshee ratings into rhythmbox?
<caravel> Is there any doc about kernel upgrades on LiveUSB in persistent mode (made from the beta2 LiveCD creation tool) ? Is it achievable without post-editing casper-rw ?
<jrib> cuppsy: hmm, idk.  Personally I just xmonad works well for me.  Have you considered doing that?
<jrib> s/I//
<caravel> [...] I attempted an apt-get upgrade, a kernel went throu, seems to have updated /initrd but not /vmlinuz. As per casper-rw. image contain only an initrd in /boot. Anything I could do ? (Restored /initrd from a livecd, that boots again as expected)
<Logan_> Travis-42: Looks like http://code.google.com/p/rhythmbox-banshee-import/ might be able to do it.
<cuppsy> jrib: I may just go solo tiling window manager. I only opted for xmonad since I saw/read it worked well with unity. Sans unity, I'll probably stick with awesome, dwm or ratpoison that I've used before.
<Dan-The-Man> it seems there is no iphone support until you install ifuse and libimobiledevice-utils.  Is this intentional or a bug?
<trism> Dan-The-Man: mounts fine in nautilus without either installed here, so I would guess bug
<Dan-The-Man> trism, which iphone and ios are you on?
<trism> Dan-The-Man: 5.1 ipad1
<mykrobinson> evening..
<mykrobinson> anyone else experiencing stutter videos on Youtube today?
<mykrobinson> My computer running 11.10 is fine, but my laptop running 12.04, all updates, is acting silly. Havne;t rebooted yet, wanted to see if this was a known issue.,
<sk1special> okay. got a nvidia geforce basic graphics card with one hdmi/ one vga output. when my pc starts it sits for about 30 seconds on a screen with horizontal lines..then loads. when i use the suggested update to the actual driver instead of default..only my hdmi screen shows up as connected..and i cant use and 3d graphics etc without the update.
<Travis-42> I'm getting random lockups in 12.04. Where do I need to look to help diagnose the cause?
<FernandoMiguel> g'nite
<sk1special> any help ?
<spaceneedle> aside from the user theme extension  causing gnome tweak tool not to open up and the words up at the top get all jumbled up when I open a window, ubuntu is working excellent on my laptop. Very fast boot up too.
<barf> trism: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<barf> trism: apt-get -f install
<barf> but still it tells me the same error: no file for openssl 1.0.0
<trism> barf: if it is still not working, pastebin the output
<trism> barf: we are at openssl 1.0.1 so it isn't there
<trism> barf: also: apt-cache policy openssl;
<inashdeen> hi there, i manage to disable global menu. now, my bar for file, edit, etc is already in its ownbar, but my close button still persist in the main bar. how do i bring it down too?
<caravel> Is there any doc about kernel upgrades on LiveUSB in persistent mode (made from the beta2 LiveCD creation tool) ? Is it achievable without post-editing casper-rw ?
<caravel> [...] I attempted an apt-get upgrade, a kernel went throu, seems to have updated /initrd but not /vmlinuz. As per casper-rw. image contain only an initrd in /boot. Anything I could do ? (Restored /initrd from a livecd, that boots again as expected)
<dustinspringman> w00t.. +1 more Ubuntu desktop user in my office as of today.. that brings us up to 10 out of 14 all using 12.04 #win!
<FernandoMiguel> hey guys
<justdave> so, the description on the xserver-xorg-video-ivtv package says "This driver requires the IVTV kernel module provided by the
<FernandoMiguel> I would like to say bye till +1 reopens
<justdave> ivtv-source package."
<FernandoMiguel> it's that time again :D
<justdave> but ivtv-source isn't in the repo
<FernandoMiguel> justdave: ask in #ubuntu-x
<andygray> nice dustinspringman
<justdave> of course, it's not in the dependency list either
<justdave> I suspect it's included with the kernel now and someone forgot to update the description or something
<justdave> ok
<FernandoMiguel> dustinspringman: :) I have over 100 latops at the office running 12.04 :b
<dustinspringman> FernandoMiguel: nice
<dustinspringman> btw, did you guys know...
<FernandoMiguel> I think we have more OSX than Win7 :S
<dustinspringman> OpenDNS is using Ubuntu for their Virtual Appliances for their Active Directory integrated system.. I noticed it the other day when setting up a beta with their fresh team.. awesome to see Ubuntu in that space.
#ubuntu+1 2012-04-25
<sk1special> you guys know how i can cut off the graphic for the login/wake up password screen?
<natman> okay how do i pronounce "Quantal Quetzal " ( code name for 12.10 - i think )
<strask> Hi, I think I found a bug in 12.04 beta 2, but I'm having trouble searching on launchpad to see if it's already known or not. It seems to be a raid bug with devices under /dev/mapper. When I search for "raid" or "mapper" in the bugs database, I get zero hits, so I wonder if I'm searching right or if there are really zero raid bugs out there...?
<Daekdroom> I can find plenty RAID bugs.
<strask> That's what I figured, I must be doing something idiotic in my search.
<Daekdroom> Are you searching under the Ubuntu project?
<strask> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/ is where I'm searching.
<Daekdroom> Oh. I didn't look for Precise bugs.
<strask> Aha! Ok search is working fine in the wider ubuntu search, so I guess there just aren't any precise raid bugs yet and I'll go ahead and file one. Thanks!
<Daekdroom> strask, the fact that there aren't any bugs tagged with precise doesn't mean your bug is not already reported.
<Daekdroom> It's possible it's happening since an older version.
<Daekdroom> Or rather, used to happen in an older version and is now happening again.
<strask> True, I suppose, but it is broken on my system in 12.04 and works in 11.10. But point taken I will search a little more.
<christhisisgool> cant wait until the beta comes out
<Daekdroom> ....
<Daekdroom> !Schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Precise Pangolin (12.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PreciseReleaseSchedule
<notKlaatu> hi, anyone know how I can get seahorse-plugins on Pangolin?  launchpad seems to suggest it's not in the repo.
<notKlaatu> goal is to get GUI support for gpg encryption as a contextual menu of nautilus
<notKlaatu> https://launchpad.net/seahorse-plugins  to be exact
<notKlaatu> nevermind, i think bug 796752 is answering my question
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 796752 in seahorse-plugins (Debian) "Attempt to install would lead to removal of essential packages" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/796752
<BoyBlunder> is there anyway to get the top panel in unity to use the same window theme as everything else? my close/min/max icons are all different
<Daekdroom> BoyBlunder, the theme you are using does not support Unity.
<Klikini1> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Precise Pangolin (12.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PreciseReleaseSchedule
<BoyBlunder> where can I find some unity-friendly themes?
<remaster> hello! i have problems in my ubuntu 12.04
<remaster> in nautilus, empathy ando some other aplications, the scroll stop to worck, but in chrome or firefox it works well
<bcuraboy> hi.how can i setup a new win xp installation in virtual box with usb ports enabled?
<remaster> i notice that it happen some times i open empathy
<FernandoMiguel> good nite fuys
<FernandoMiguel> *guys
<FernandoMiguel> see you in the next cycle
<strask> Stupid question what kernel version is the 12.04 beta 2? I don't have it booted right now.
<strask> Nevermind found it - kernel for beta2 is 3.2.0-20.33
<booi> anybody know why the dropbox icon in 12.04 doesn't look right?
<Daekdroom> What do you mean by 'doesn't look right'?
<lasha> guys
<lasha> I have a question !
<lasha> who is familiar with compiz?
<lasha> I wanna run compiz on gnome 3, is it even possible ? like woobly windows and cube ?
<Daekdroom> With GNOME Shell? Nope.
<lasha> what about gnome 2 ?
<lasha> so basically, if i go to classic, is it gonna work same as for example 10.10 /10.04 compiz ?
<Daekdroom> Yes.
<booi> Daekdroom, http://i.imgur.com/boGxp.jpg
<Lint01> release date/time?
<lasha> daekdroom ok thank you, ill give it a shoot
<booi> Daekdroom, should look more like https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1656836/linux/toolbar-synced.png or maybe in greyscale to match
<lasha> what do you guys recommend personally ? do you personally stick with gnome shell or gnome2/compiz ?
<Daekdroom> lasha, why not Unity?
<lasha> ooo
<lasha> good question
<lasha> too slow ?
<Daekdroom> Well, Unity runs on top of Compiz.
<lasha> i feel like my computer is old when I use with unity
<Daekdroom> It only feels slow for me when I open the Dash (which is rarely)
<Daekdroom> Fortunately it's improving.
<lasha> hmm dunno, if I use unity I would rather install macos on t500, maybe a bad comparison but UI wise its so similar and annoying and no special linux fun features that makes linux fun :s
<lasha> unity doesnt intergrate on wide level does it
<lasha> kk
<lasha> in 2 days i ll try out all combos :D
<lasha> waiting for lts
<c_smith> Hey, I'm having issues with Conky not inheriting the current wallpaper in Xubuntu, it always takes the default wallpaper no matter what the current wallpaper is. is there something I can try to fix this? I can also paste my .conkyrc file (it was written in a different language than english which I understand)
<c_smith> This is Xubuntu 12.04, btw.
<haz3lnut> too many crashes?  Are we really releasing on the 26th?  I have had app crashes twice in 12 hours.  not a good sign.  Anyone got any feedback on that?
<c_smith> haz3lnut, what app?
<c_smith> and twice doesn't seem as bad as it was.
<haz3lnut> this morning it was rhythmbox, a few moments ago it was gnofract4d
<haz3lnut> twice in 1 day seems really bad for a product that will "release" in less than 48 hours.
<c_smith> haz3lnut, understandable, but I've had no crashes on Xubuntu with my many apps installed, not since I installed it.
<c_smith> Rhythmbox is really stable for me.
<haz3lnut> I upgraded last night.  This morning I loaded rhythmbox, and it automagically started to catalog all of my music.  about 10% in it crapped out and offered to send a crash report to ubuntu.  I told it "yes".
<haz3lnut> I just cranked up rhythmbox again.  I'll let you know if it pukes again.
<haz3lnut> anyone care to offer a reason why we are jumping between rhythbox, to banshee, to rhythmbox again?
<wer0ckz> Help! my ubuntu 12.04 wont boot. i downloaded the iso and burn disk. no error message just a blinking cursor. I installed it in /dev/sda5 ext4
<wer0ckz> hi
<wer0ckz> im here
<ActionParsnip> wer0ckz: it clearly stated when you joined the channel
<ActionParsnip> wer0ckz: what GPU do you use?
<wer0ckz> nvidia
<ActionParsnip> wer0ckz: add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<wer0ckz> ok wait. im loading the ubuntu cd now. "try ubuntu" or "install"
<wer0ckz> i assume "try ubuntu"
<wer0ckz> right?
<cc11rocks> Does the Rhythmbox that is preinstalled with Ubuntu 12.04 include an equalizer?
<ActionParsnip> wer0ckz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<jdhfr> ubuntu's network manager breaks my network connection how come??
<Jordan_U> wer0ckz: Do you have any problem booting from the CD normally? I assume no, since you say that you have installed Ubuntu already.
<wer0ckz> yes ubuntu installed
<wer0ckz> but when i eject the cd, it doesnt boot at all
<ActionParsnip> wer0ckz: then add the boot option to the installed OS
<Jordan_U> wer0ckz: Did you use manual partitioning or automatic?
<wer0ckz> first was manual it doesnt work same error
<wer0ckz> now partition /dev/sda5 ext4
<wer0ckz> ActionParsnip: to add boot option, i'll just "try ubuntu" first?
<Jordan_U> wer0ckz: Did you change where grub was configured to be installed to?
<wer0ckz> or the Advanced Welcome Page Options
<wer0ckz> Jordan_U: im not sure
<Jordan_U> wer0ckz: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<wer0ckz> no just 1. but partition
<wer0ckz> original was windows. C: and D:
<wer0ckz> i deleted teh windows C: change it to ubuntu
<wer0ckz> fail
<ActionParsnip> wer0ckz: if the OS is installed, you don't need to try Ubuntu. It's already installed
<wer0ckz> right. like i said, its working usign the cd "try ubuntu"
<wer0ckz> when i eject the cd, it doesnt boot. just a blinking cursor black backgroud
<ActionParsnip> wer0ckz: is the OS installed to the HDD?
<Jordan_U> wer0ckz: Try holding shift during boot. If you don't get a grub menu when you do that, then you probably incorrectly changed where grub was installed. If you *do* get a grub menu, then you can try ActionParsnip's trick from there (press 'e' to edit the menu entry then add "nomodeset" at the end of the line which starts with "linux").
<wer0ckz> ActionParsnip: i guess so
<wer0ckz> i got 7.72Gib used - free 292.28 Gib
<ActionParsnip> wer0ckz: then try holding shift, as Jordan_U stated
<wer0ckz> thats the /dev/sda5 ext4 <- where i installed the ubuntu
<wer0ckz> ok
<wer0ckz> i'll just restart the laptop
<wer0ckz> thanks guy
<wer0ckz> thanks guys
<Jordan_U> You're welcome.
<wer0ckz> the shift doesnt work
<wer0ckz> i got the Advanced Welcome Page Options
<ActionParsnip> do you hold it as soon as the system starts to power up?
<wer0ckz> yes
<wer0ckz> very long press SHIFT
<wer0ckz> should i go to the boot option?
<ActionParsnip> yes, keep it pressed and you will see the grub boot screen
<ActionParsnip> then press E to (e)dit the options. Delete 'quiet splash' and in it's place add 'nouveau.blacklist=1'   then press ENTER
<wer0ckz> shift still not working
<wer0ckz> what's next?
<ActionParsnip> wer0ckz: I suggest you use a chroot and you can change the options that way. You will also be able to upgrade the OS if you have web access in the liveCD
<wer0ckz> ok. please tell me how to do the chroot?
<ActionParsnip> wer0ckz: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<Bodnar> question, are the repos pretty well final at this point? reason being is i'm wanting to roll a template for my clients but am afraid of some big change landing the day of the release :)
<ActionParsnip> wer0ckz: there are LOADS of guides online on how to chroot
<ActionParsnip> wer0ckz: but you still asked....
<wer0ckz> i give up
<wer0ckz> i'll chnage it to ubuntu 11
<wer0ckz> err
<bazhang> wer0ckz, there is no version 11
<wer0ckz> 11.10 my bad
<bazhang> wer0ckz, thats a full reinstall
<jdhfr> grub2 switches to graphic screen before showing the menu
<wer0ckz> so when should i press SHIFT?
<wer0ckz> i was pressing shift 5 minutes
<jdhfr> shift won't help
<bazhang> jdhfr, to get to grub menu, yes it does
<jdhfr> bazhang: not if grub tries to show a gui menu in unsupported mode
<bazhang> jdhfr, do you even have ubuntu installed?
<ActionParsnip> wer0ckz: before grub loads, hold shift
<jdhfr> bazhang: I spend 2 days truing to make grub to boot in the text video mode :)
<bazhang> jdhfr, why are you asking in here? you are using fedora
<jdhfr> what do I asking here?
<jdhfr> *am
<bazhang> jdhfr, this channel is for the development release of ubuntu, bug fixing and testing: 12.04
<cc11rocks> bazhang : Will it change to 12.10 on Friday? Or will this channel be "dead" for awhile?
<bazhang> cc11rocks, not sure on that one yet.
<bazhang> cc11rocks, it remained open the previous release
<cc11rocks> bazhang : Okay, thanks
<Bodnar> are the repos still collecting files that will be in the final release? or just stuff in universe?
<bazhang> Bodnar, syncing? undoubtedly
<bazhang> Bodnar, which repos are you using
<Boohbah> i didn't even know what a pangolin was until you decide to name your distribution after it :)
<Bodnar> bazhang: releases.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> Boohbah: you gotta see the name of 12.10 then :D
<Bodnar> i'm wanting to packup a new template for my users but if there's a chance there's some core files that may change from now till release
<CyberWorld> Is i386 still recommended for desktop?
<Bodnar> i don't really want to chance it :)
<bazhang> CyberWorld, do you have a 64bit machine?
<CyberWorld> yeah
<cc11rocks> CyberWorld : we'll see in two days
<Boohbah> ActionParsnip: where can i see that?
<ActionParsnip> CyberWorld: depends on hardware and needs
<bazhang> CyberWorld, then use 64, no reason not to
<CyberWorld> flash is usually a problem with 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> Boohbah: it's 'Quantal Quetzal'
<ActionParsnip> CyberWorld: there is a 64bit flash plugin, so no issue at all
<Boohbah> ooh, isn't a quetzal a mythical bird?
<ActionParsnip> Boohbah: no its a real bird
<bazhang> CyberWorld, flash has not been an issue on 64 for a while now
<Boohbah> ActionParsnip: interesting
<Boohbah> CyberWorld: i can also confirm that 64bit flash has not been an issue for me
<bazhang> apart from flash being a problem as flash
<cc11rocks> Newsflash : Flash will not be supported soon...But an app in Chrom/ium will be supported by Adobe which is basically flash
<ActionParsnip> Boohbah: from Mexico
<Boohbah> flash is a necessary evil
<CyberWorld> cool maybe I should try 64 then
<Boohbah> hopefully the gnash project will continue to improve
<ActionParsnip> Boohbah: or lightspark
<Boohbah> ActionParsnip: hmm, never heard of it, i will check it out
<cc11rocks> GNU/Linux really needs to push for HTML5 now that Flash will be "dead" for us soon...
<cc11rocks> *GNU/Linux community
<CyberWorld> i386 pae is cool though going to 64 Gigs of ram
<Boohbah> cc11rocks: what do you mean, flash will be dead for us soon?
<ActionParsnip> CyberWorld: yes but each process will only see 3.2Gb RAM
<cc11rocks> Boohbah : Give me a sec, and I'll find a link
<cc11rocks> Boohbah : http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/03/adobe-releases-last-linux-version-of.html
<Boohbah> cc11rocks: thanks for the link
<cc11rocks> No problem
<cc11rocks> Boohbah : http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/02/flash-player-for-linux-will-be.html
<cc11rocks> The second one is about Chrome, first is about being the last one
<ActionParsnip> Boohbah: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/adobe-adandons-flash-on-linux/
<cc11rocks> Second : Flash Player For Linux Will Be Supported On Chrome Only, First : Adobe Releases Last Linux Version Of Flash Player
<Boohbah> wow, seems like adobe is *trying* to kill flash
<Boohbah> don't understand what they're thinking
<ActionParsnip> cc11rocks: yeah i'll be jumping to chrome (if flash isn't in chromium) :)
<cc11rocks> But it's still not good for us...
<Boohbah> ActionParsnip: i have used chromium for a while, but i'm switching back to firefox
<cc11rocks> I love Chromium...Will be sad to have to move to Chrome...
<ActionParsnip> Boohbah: hopefully HTML5 will take off and flash will be put in a box in the garage
<Boohbah> because i don't trust google
<jdhfr> Boohbah: they will develop flash for windows, and leave inferior platforms to their own
<Boohbah> though chrome/chromium is a very nice browser
<ActionParsnip> Boohbah: chromium doesn't have the tracking guff in that chrome has
<cc11rocks> I don't like being in the "Apple camp" trying to push HTML5 (because Adobe is screwing us over)
<CyberWorld> how does ubuntu pay for bandwidth where does the money come from?
<cc11rocks> Apple + GNU/Linux = crap
<ActionParsnip> CyberWorld: there is paid for support and other stuff
<CyberWorld> yeah I guess I did too when I bought some mp3s
<CyberWorld> plan on seeding after release on a fast line
<jdhfr> when I trying to use unity network manager, it brings my network adapter down
<cc11rocks> CyberWorld : Cononical sells support for Ubuntu
<jdhfr> and I have to up him, and then run dhclient manually
<cc11rocks> jdhfr : Do you have all the updates installed?
<jdhfr> what's happening?
<ActionParsnip> jdhfr: are there bugs reported?
<Boohbah> m
<Num83rGuy> I can not get KDE's connection manager to use my VPN.
<ActionParsnip> Num83rGuy: are there bugs reported?
<Num83rGuy> No it just won't connect
<Num83rGuy> Hold on sorry be back in a second.
<ActionParsnip> Num83rGuy: then I suggest you report one. Precise is not ready
<ANub_> One day to go .............. ah time is moving slowly
<donpdonp> ANub_: i joined this channel just to see the mania
<donpdonp> i guess its too early for that :)
<ANub_> donpdonp: welcome to this channel
<c_smith> ANub_, heh, not much will change in my system, what I'm looking forward to is the release party that the LoCo team in my state is holding, that, and the Ubuntu Hour I organize in my town.
<ANub_> yeah.....ubuntu says not much is gonna change.....but its with 5 yrs support and high stability
<ANub_> cant wait to switch
<Artemis3> release with nvidia 295.40 = trouble
<ActionParsnip> Artemis3: not here with my 6150LE onboard
<Artemis3> nv40 is probably safe
<cc11rocks> http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/254387/a_sneak_peek_at_ubuntu_1204_precise_pangolin.html
<ActionParsnip> Artemis3: I know it is, as I run it :)
<Splashman> lindsay im not finding any info
<ActionParsnip> lindsay: what make and model system is it>
<Splashman> HP DV4-1428DX
<ActionParsnip> try:    echo "options snd-hda-intel model=hp-m4 enable_msi=1" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf            reboot to test
<lindsay> ActionParsnip, dv4-1428dx
<lindsay> ActionParsnip, There was really nothing of worth listen on google. Coming here was a last resort.
<ActionParsnip> lindsay: you will need a line like that in alsa-base.conf      just need the correct one for your hardware
<ActionParsnip> might also be: options snd-hda-intel model=dell-m4-1            instead, try both. Reboot between eac edit
<lindsay> ActionParsnip, Yes, being an Arch Linux user I can agree that this solution has probability to be most effective. I assume the file you have mentioned is located in /etc/ ? I must check.
<ActionParsnip> lindsay: the file is /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<lindsay> ActionParsnip, Ah yes, that was it!
<ActionParsnip> lindsay: the first command adds the line for you, you will need to open the file to try the second
<ActionParsnip> lindsay: I've seen a tonne of users with these HP DV4s with sound issues
<lindsay> sudo nano
<lindsay> ActionParsnip, Any you have seen with sucess?
<ActionParsnip> lindsay: some, not a whole lot
<lindsay> ActionParsnip, Any encounters with the mic in these devices?
<ActionParsnip> lindsay: not 100% sure tbh. I post on launchpad quite a lot so see quite a lot of different stuff
<ActionParsnip> lindsay: may help: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+questions?field.search_text=HP+DV4&field.sort=RELEVANCY&field.sort-empty-marker=1&field.actions.search=Search&field.language=en&field.language-empty-marker=1&field.status=OPEN&field.status=NEEDSINFO&field.status=ANSWERED&field.status=SOLVED&field.status-empty-marker=1
<ActionParsnip> stupid long URLs
<lindsay> ActionParsnip, That's why you use pastebin :) Thank you!
<ActionParsnip> lindsay: or tinyurl ;)
<linuxuz3r> 26?
<linuxuz3r> 12.04?
<ssfdre38> hey what time in UTC is 12.04 be release?
<linuxuz3r> hi ssfdre38
<astraljava> linuxuz3r: It usually helps if your sentences contain more than just digits or just one word. But yes, precise is out tomorrow.
<ssfdre38> well for me tomorrow is Wend not Thurs
<astraljava> ssfdre38: Fine, my bad. Yes, precise is out on Thu, 26th of April.
<linuxuz3r> whew
<linuxuz3r> i want to just upgrade
<ssfdre38> well astraljava do you know in UTC/GMT that it will be release?
<linuxuz3r> party in here ok
<linuxuz3r> ill bring beer
<vega-> linuxuz3r: so what's stopping from upgrading now?
<vega-> it will be no different now or in a few hours when it is released
<ssfdre38> well im on 12.04 but there are a few upgrades i cant get cause somehow the packages it needs to upgrade with doesnt allow it
<astraljava> ssfdre38: No, I'm not sure they have it locked down just yet. Depends on testing results.
<ssfdre38> so for me it can be tomorrow
<mvn071> aufs won't compile bug or user_error ?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/945239/
<eagles0513875> hey guys i am getting this message http://pastebin.com/0WqrGzeh all 3rd party items have been removed yet i still cannot upgrade i am trying to upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04
<_xan_> eagles: try... sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update
<_xan_> eagles:  then run... sudo apt-get upgrade
<_xan_> then try to upgrade the distribution
<eagles0513875> _xan_: ok
<eagles0513875> _xan_: thanks that seems to be doing the trick
<_xan_> eagles: glad it worked
<eagles0513875> _xan_: lets just hope it doesnt break anything
<gnomefreak> running clean will not hurt anything
<eagles0513875> but i had run do-release upgrade -d before and it was failing and now it has 1,000 packages from the precise repos which it is upgrading and that is what im worried about in regards to screwing up the system
<gnomefreak> no need to worry :)
<eagles0513875> :) ok i hope not
 * eagles0513875 slides gnomefreak a cup of coffee
<gnomefreak> thanks
<eagles0513875> i have to say though the upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 of kubuntu was the very first upgrade I have had no issues
<eagles0513875> not to mention on my netbook kde 4.8 feels alot more streamlined and performant
<gnomefreak> i need to run to the atm just not sure i want to leave the house yet
<eagles0513875> lol gnomefreak  what time is it where your at
<eagles0513875> is it rush hour?
<gnomefreak> 3:11am
<eagles0513875> O_O
<eagles0513875> i wouldnt leave the house that early lol
 * gnomefreak brb smoke
<sb1980> hi! i just did an update from 11.10 to 12.04 and now my network-manager does not start ... do i need to run something after rebooting?
<eagles0513875> sb1980: on kubuntu it works just fine for me
<eagles0513875> sb1980: did you tell it somehow not to autostart the network manager?
<sb1980> eagles0513875: no, and now i started it manually, but still it does not seem to really work
<eagles0513875> im no help as i am on kde and everything is working as it should
<ActionParsnip> sb1980: try reinstalling the network manager packages
<sb1980> ActionParsnip: i will try now. thx.   also i tried dpkg --configure -a  but i breaks because of too many errors..
<ActionParsnip> sb1980: welcome to beta software dude, could install wicd and uninstall network manager
<ActionParsnip> sb1980: are there any bugs reported?
<sb1980> ActionParsnip: right now i'm getting loads of unresolved packages what ever i try to to, so i'm doing apt-get upgrade-f now, hope it helps
<sb1980> looks to me like the update process to 12.04 somehow stopped...but it told me everythin was successfull
<_xan_> did you reboot?
<sb1980> _xan_:yes
<uofm49426> well were can i post the pitcher then ActionParsn
<ActionParsnip> uofm49426: use imgur / imageshack etc
<uofm49426> just try this in ubuntu look up hesitate stone sour firefox youtube then do same on yahoo music videos
<uofm49426> people being blue the fire blue
<ActionParsnip> wow people still listen to stone sour? wow...
<uofm49426> but it should be red or pink
<uofm49426> i dont have the problem in windows
<ActionParsnip> uofm49426: its a completely different OS with completely different support
<ActionParsnip> uofm49426: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'     use http://pastie.org to host (or similar)
<uofm49426> http://pastebin.com/WYjtMMYP
<ActionParsnip> uofm49426: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer     then enable the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin    and you will ave 64bit flash for your 64bit OS
<uofm49426> so the flash plug in is 32 bit i have
<ActionParsnip> uofm49426: yes, there is a 64bit one in the partner repo
<ActionParsnip> no word of thanks.....some people
<CyberWorld> indeed
<glosoli> hah 1 day left :)
<eagles0513875_> ActionParsnip: thanks :) granted you havent done anything for me thanks anyway :)
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875_: np man :)
<eagles0513875_> ActionParsnip: you just being you :) thanks :D
<eagles0513875_> ActionParsnip:  you a kde user?
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875_: when KDE 3.5 was around, yes. Now I use Gnome+Unity2D or LXDE :)
<sb1980> ActionParsnip, eagles0513875_ : upgrade -f seems to have resolved a lot of problems. looks like the dist upgrade stopped, but did not throw an error before
<eagles0513875_> sb1980:  :)
<ActionParsnip> sb1980: sweet
<eagles0513875_> ActionParsnip: noooo come back to kde 4 bro
<eagles0513875_> omg kde 4.8 is so zippy on a netbook
<Artemis3> i stay with xfce thanks
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875_: unity seems to work ok here.I use about 5 apps tops. LXDE is what I mainly use
<eagles0513875_> ActionParsnip: unity is a hunk of junk needs lots of work especially for netbooks imho
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875_: it holds the few apps I run.Most stuff I do in CLI using guake (yakuake is the equiv in KDE)
<eagles0513875_> what is yakuake
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875_: did you ever play quake, alf-life /counterstrike etc?
<ActionParsnip> *half-life
<eagles0513875_> ahh ok#
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875_: the tilde menu? it's like that and you use it instead of konsole / gnome-terminal etc
<eagles0513875_> interesting
<eagles0513875_> i still have lots to learn about the greatness known as linux
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875_: set a big command running, hide it. Then show it again to check progress etc, soooo much better than a floating terminal getting lost in the other windows
<eagles0513875_> love backgrounding tasks hehe :D
<eagles0513875_> havent used that concept much but i am aware of that
<eagles0513875_> ActionParsnip: i put together a how to after ikonia explained to me a few things would you mind taking a look at it on my site and check it for accuracy?
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875_: sure
<eagles0513875_> hold on
<eagles0513875_> ActionParsnip:  :) http://eagleeyet.net/hardenssh/
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875_: looks good
<eagles0513875_> ActionParsnip: feel free to pm me with any corrections seeing as that not precise material :)
<eagles0513875_> i have another how to to write on securing ones system by removing unnecessary users
<eagles0513875_> feel free to check out the others ActionParsnip and provide any feed back on them or any part of my site
<hifi> wait, what?
<hifi> your 2. point is false
<eagles0513875_> hifi: ???
<hifi> do you know what PermitRootLogin does?
<eagles0513875_> hifi: yes
<eagles0513875_> allows you to login as the root user
<eagles0513875_> which i dont have setup i use sudo
<hifi> the wording you use is misleading then
<hifi> "a user to compromise", it gives the impression it has something to do with already logged in users rathern than the actual root user
<Trewas> the first point (listenaddress) is not particularly useful, unless the computer has several network interfaces and only one should be used for ssh logins
<hifi> and you could control that with the firewall anyway
<eagles0513875_> ok
<sk1special> anyone know how to make my prahics card driver install not disappear my second monitor?
<sk1special> graphic*
<xranby> sk1special: no idea unless you specify which driver you installed and which card you are using
<xranby> sk1special: try open the screens ettings and enable the second monitor output
<sk1special> nvidia geforce..shit. something cheaper lol. i installed the graphic accelerator *recommended* one listed..and the other that says post release updates.
<sk1special> tried.. it doesnt see it at all. right now theyre uninstalled. and all it does is have a sorta horizontal line filled screen for about 20 secs when i start up
<ActionParsnip> sk1special: did you install the proprietary driver?
<sk1special> and when i install it that goes away..but then theres no option at all for the second monitor. and no.. i just searched for drivers needed and it only listed that
<sk1special> do i need to go to there site and download the main software or ?
<eagles0513875_> ActionParsnip: correct me if i am wrong but if i or someone were to download the drivers from nvidia or ati directly one wont be able to get support right
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875_: they'll be advised to remove it and use the packaged version afaik
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875_: there is a handy ppa for 295 driver for nvidia
<eagles0513875_> well i did that once ActionParsnip and ikonia told me that i wouldnt get any help from anyone
<eagles0513875_> ActionParsnip: why is it illadvised to do though
<sk1special> and i have no idea what that means because ive used windows up until i installed this last night :]
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875_: it doesn't get updated usingusual upgrade methods and I'm not sure dkms will be called after each new kernel
<ActionParsnip> sk1special: can you pastebin the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a
<eagles0513875_> got it ActionParsnip on another not i am trying to help a friend upgrade his server and i keep getting this E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'python-minimal'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<eagles0513875_> any idea what the issue could be
<eagles0513875_> or how to fix it for that matter
<sk1special> all of it?
<eagles0513875_> ActionParsnip: nm my issue i solved it :) thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875_: nice
<sk1special>  *-display
<sk1special>        description: VGA compatible controller
<sk1special>        product: GT218 [GeForce 210]
<sk1special>        vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
<sk1special>        physical id: 0
<sk1special>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<sk1special>        version: a2
<sk1special>        width: 64 bits
<eagles0513875_> !pastebin | sk1special
<ubottu> sk1special: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> sk1special: yes, tats what a pastebin is for
<sk1special>        clock: 33MHz
<sk1special>        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom
<sk1special>        configuration: driver=nouveau latency=0
<sk1special>        resources: irq:16 memory:b2000000-b2ffffff memory:a0000000-afffffff memory:b0000000-b1ffffff ioport:b000(size=128) memory:b3000000-b307ffff
<eagles0513875_> !pastebin | sk1special
<ActionParsnip> sk1special: use a pastebin
<sk1special> No LSB modules are available.
<sk1special> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<sk1special> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<sk1special> Release:	12.04
<sk1special> Codename:	precise
<ActionParsnip> oh jeez
<eagles0513875_> sk1special: STOP
<sk1special> Linux Sk1Special 3.2.0-23-generic-pae #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 22:19:09 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<eagles0513875_> sk1special: use pastebin
<ActionParsnip> sk1special: I said to use a pastebin.....
<eagles0513875_> ActionParsnip: question whats the difference between apt and aptitude
<eagles0513875_> ActionParsnip:  even got the bot to tell him to use it
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875_: aptitude has an ncurses gui
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875_: both do pretty much the same job
<eagles0513875_> could i still use teh full-upgrade switch with apt
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875_: sure, I only use apt-get
<eagles0513875_> ya me too hence i was wondering
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875_: aptitude also has the search feature like apt-cache
<eagles0513875_> the issue i was running into was that i had a partial upgrade that the upgrades didnt finish downloading due to some other 3rd party stuff
<ActionParsnip> sk1special: you are using the open source driver.
<eagles0513875_> but this should fix it now
<sk1special> and i said i have no idea about any of this because ive always used windows/ a real chat. My bad tho
<ActionParsnip> sk1special: the why not be intelligent and ask us to tell you WHAT pastebin is?
<sk1special> and yeah im using whatevers default because when i cut the other one on it cuts off my second monitor..
<ActionParsnip> sk1special: instead of spamming the channel
<sk1special> *shrug* i know now. my bad
<eagles0513875_> humm same error as before
<ActionParsnip> sk1special: try:    sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<eagles0513875_> btw ActionParsnip apt-get full-upgrade doesnt work sadly :(
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875_: full-upgrade isn't an option of apt-get, the man page will tell you that
<eagles0513875_> ActionParsnip: ahh well i was running that and i was running into E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'python-minimal'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2) A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<eagles0513875_> still ran an apt-get clean and re running the aptitude full upgrade but i think we have the same issue thats going to arise
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875_: try: sudo apt-get -f install
<eagles0513875_> that didnt work ActionParsnip
<eagles0513875_> you mean -f dist-upgrade if thats possible
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875_: what is output?
<ActionParsnip> no, I meant sudo apt-get -f install   like I wrote
<eagles0513875_> root@eagleits:~# apt-get -f install Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1020 not upgraded.
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875_: if you start mangling commands you'll get issues
<eagles0513875_> ok
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875_: try: http://paste.ubuntu.com/945433/
<sk1special> do i install the other accelerator drivers now or restart or anything?
<ActionParsnip> sk1special: the command I gave is all you need, reboot to test
<sk1special> mmk .. thank ya thank ya
<eagles0513875_> ActionParsnip: do i run this command with LANG=C in front LANG=C;sudo apt-get clean
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875_: run each line in turn, none of the lines should wrap
<eagles0513875_> ok
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875_: or if that is too hard:  cd; wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<eagles0513875_> no its fine im close to finishing
<ActionParsnip> good ol dropbox
<md_5> can't wait for release :O
<eagles0513875_> md_5: tomorrow :D
<ActionParsnip> md_5: could install now, then upgrade into the release with no extra effort...
<md_5> eagles0513875_: They are normally a bit late
<md_5> ActionParsnip: yeah I used beta 2
<eagles0513875_> ActionParsnip: im doing that for my friend that way he wont have to deal with bogged down servers tomorrow
<md_5> sadly I am switching my laptop over and it doesnt --really-- support ubuntu
<md_5> It will be my 3rd ubuntu pc though :)
<ActionParsnip> indeedy. Could set up ad apt-cacher server and set that as your upgrade server if you have lots of ubuntu systems :)
<md_5> I run my server on debian, ubuntu server is too bloated for me
<md_5> <3 sid
<eagles0513875_> md_5: bloated how
<md_5> too much stuff installed by default
<md_5> *way
<eagles0513875_> well thin it out
<eagles0513875_> hehe thats the beauty of it all
<eagles0513875_> wait for server that isnt true
<eagles0513875_> when you install it gives you a list of what you can install server wise
<md_5> whereas a clean debian (netinst base system only) idles at about 20mb ram on first boot
<md_5> The only extra stuff I really need to install is bash-completion and screen
<sk1special> yeah no.
<eagles0513875_> md_5: on ubuntu server you can by pass installing anything
<md_5> the base system is still a lot bigger
<ActionParsnip> md_5: use ubuntu minimal, its pretty slim
<sk1special> killed the second monitor. said display settings dont work / cant be detected.. and it resized my other monitor only 800 x 600 or 1200x something below the 14-00 x something it was
<eagles0513875_> ActionParsnip: i can vouch for that
<eagles0513875_> i got a vps with linode md_5 and that too was ideling on a very fresh clean install at about 25 mb of ram
<md_5> It still won't be slimmer than minimal debian last ubuntu-server I used was 10.04 iirc
<md_5> no 10.10 I think
<eagles0513875_> even my 2 linodes with their respective servers havent even reach their max 512mb of ram which has me impressed  :D
<sk1special> 1024x768 and i think it was 1400 x something before
<Bennlucky7> yay!
<md_5> anyone know the exact side effects of noapic   this will be my first laptop install
<ActionParsnip> md_5: considering its probably installed on several Tbs of space, who cares about a few extra Mb in server OS install space....
<eagles0513875_> md_5: most laptops i have installed ubuntu on have had no issues working with acpi stuff
<Bennlucky7> noapic = low grapic mode
<md_5> eagles0513875_:  I am talking about apic not acpi
<eagles0513875_> oh oops my bad i thought that was a typo on your part md_5
<md_5> nope
 * eagles0513875_ shuts up and retreats to his server upgrade
<md_5> I can make it boot with acpi=off but that kills power management
<eagles0513875_> ActionParsnip: i wish upstream debian would get the whole mysql 5.1 vs 5.5 in repos issue sorted out
<md_5> whereas noapic  still allows power management and everything afaik
<eagles0513875_> would be nice to have mysql 5.5 in the repos
<md_5> agreed
<Artemis3> md_5, ubuntu minimal (command line) is not good?
<eagles0513875_> seeing as the InnoDB engine has major performance enhancements
<md_5> Artemis3: I only use the command line....
<Artemis3> md_5, i mean using the ubuntu minimal with the "command line" option (pretty much like debian netinst)
<md_5> I didn't try that, when I used ubuntu-server I just did a normal install with nothing but ssh in tasksel
<Artemis3> md_5, instead of ubuntu server
<Artemis3> md_5, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<md_5> there isnt a hell of a lot of difference  considering I have only 586 packages
 * md_5 chose the wrong place to compare debian minimal to ubuntu server
<eagles0513875_> lol
 * eagles0513875_ pats md_5 on the head there there :P
<Deathvalley122> I wish ubuntu had a netinstall they use to
<sk1special> no suggestions
<md_5> whats the other command to get ubuntu relase....
<sk1special> ?*
<sobersabre> hi.
<eagles0513875_> Deathvalley122: minimal is like a net install
<md_5> not uname, the other one
<eagles0513875_> md_5: do you mean upgrading form one release to another
<Artemis3> ubuntu minimal is a netinstall, a 22mb iso doesn't have any packages
<Deathvalley122> I know eagles0513875_
<Deathvalley122> but I am saying
<eagles0513875_> md_5: lsb_release -a
<sobersabre> Are there many updates expected until 26th in April if my precise system is up-to-date as of now ?
<Deathvalley122> you won't find one anywhere for ubuntu
<md_5> thanks eagles0513875_
<Deathvalley122> I have looked
<eagles0513875_> Deathvalley122: MINIMAL CD
<md_5> I should set up a bnc here, except I would only have like 3 channels (I have ~45 on esper) ;p
<Artemis3> Deathvalley122, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<md_5> any sort of live countdown to the relase?
<Deathvalley122> ok
<md_5> and I dont mean the one dya thing
<md_5> *day
<Deathvalley122> bookmarked that
<Deathvalley122> lol
<Artemis3> bingo, i has md5sums ;) bwahahaha
<md_5> echo md_5 | md5sum 7e9ea88c95cedeb6c57b55920c9da596  -
<Bennlucky7> i wonder  if there is diffrent berween update from beta or new install 12.04
<Bennlucky7> ??
<Artemis3> just update and you will be fine
<ActionParsnip> Bennlucky7: none
<Bennlucky7> nice
<ActionParsnip> Bennlucky7: you will be using the same packae sources
 * md_5 should learn to use vim properly
<Artemis3> cool, images are coming nicely
<md_5> <3 nano
<Bennlucky7> O:-)
<md_5> sorry what images Artemis3
<Artemis3> read between lines, they hate it when i talk about it ;) only those in the know, know... its an old ritual of releases.
<md_5> screw this web client
 * md_5 goes back to xchat
<Bennlucky7> lol
<Artemis3> well this means the blessing is done, finally, or whatever... nightmare with the nvidia issues :(
<sk1special> okay. got the screen resolution and all fixed by installing recommended driver. still does not see my second monitor
<md_5> this is a bit nicer
<Schrodinger`Cat> hey
<md_5> lol hey
<sk1special> no love?
<Bennlucky7> no love no cry
<sk1special> cry long time.
<Bennlucky7> :-S
<sk1special> dont know what i need to do to get my second monitor real again?
<Schrodinger`Cat> i would like to know if Xubuntu 12.04 work in your computer to have keyboard-shrortcut, since i had installed 12.04 keyboard shortcut dont work
<Schrodinger`Cat> :)
<Schrodinger`Cat> :/
<Bennlucky7> sk1special: wht happen abt ur 2nd mntor?
<Bennlucky7> i have 4 monitors a.k.a workspace lol
<sk1special> ah. ight. so when i started up my comp..is had a blank horizontal line filled screen for a few secs..and said no 3d support. so used the suggested driver to update one time..and tried the linux driver the second..the suggested driver works fine. except for  making my second monitor not real. and the linux one takes away my screen resolution option..and takes away 2nd monitor
<md_5> anyone had experience with mouse back / forward buttons working out the box?
<sk1special> with all the driver updates off..they both work..and have screen resolution options. but with drivers enabled..enables 3d..and disables second monitor
<Bennlucky7> im using ati dont know aby nvdia
<sk1special> ..... :"'''[
<Bennlucky7> keep trying in google sk1specoal
<eagles0513875_> ActionParsnip: what you pastebinned me still isnt working
<ActionParsnip> md_5: don't ask in both channels
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875_: I suggest you report a bug then
<sk1special> yeah. google just says to download the other thing i  allready did.
<eagles0513875_> ActionParsnip: before i do im going to try an incremental upgrade
<Bennlucky7> sk1special: then u shld ask ubuntu forum, many experience users i hope will help u there
<xranby> sk1special: the nvidia drivers usually have its own configuration tool
<xranby> /usr/bin/nvidia-settings
<sk1special> how do i find all my apps? like the command prompt/ skype/ whatever else i installed?
<sk1special> mmk got it .sorry first time using linux as of last night
<sk1special> the apps*
<xranby> sk1special: i assume you are using the unity interface:   open the ubuntu menu , select applications and then click next to the installed applications on the line show additional 145.. results
<sk1special> yeah i found it through the dash home button. thank you tho. and that command line worked i believe. brought up the menu and let me reenable the second monitor. restarting now to test it
<Bennlucky7> sk1special: dash home and choose application
<sk1special> okay..that...sortve worked. now my second monitor is a very bright grey screen.
<sk1special> and the mouse shows up as a z
<sk1special> x*
<sk1special> and i cant do anything with it. but at least its greay and not off..
<Bennlucky7> its a progress O:-)
<sk1special> lmao. y eah..one day ill even be able to install that badass 3d matrix desktop
<Bennlucky7> ^^
<Bennlucky7> thats the art of ubuntu ,, u keep tryng until u can
<sk1special> hmm. the graphics card is showing both displays.
<sk1special> but the display menu in the systems settings still only shows the one
<xranby> sk1special: thats normal, the nvidia do not support full integration with the ubuntu desktop
<sk1special> so how do i get it to show up? right now the other screen is just a grey light..with no drivers installed they both work fine..but i have no 3d capability without the drivers
<Bennlucky7> is there an app for the driver? like my ati (catalys control center) maybe u can edit the setting there
<xranby> sk1special: right now you are asking the community, well..  we can only improe the default ubuntu driver
<sk1special> thats what im using right now basically thanks to xranby..its how i enabled it..but even tho it sees it and lets me change settings..nothings actually showing up
<xranby> but unfortunally we do not have full specification on how the 3d part of the graphics card work
<Bennlucky7> my ati works fine with catalyst 12.3
<sk1special> ah yeah. i just find it funny that the regualr picture shows up with no drivers intsalled. but once theyre installed ( and able to do 3d ) the second monitor dies
<xranby> sk1special: nvidia are sitting on the knowledge how their card work, unless they start to release sourcecode or documentation we will not be able to deliver an optimal solution
<Artemis3> i suggest ppl running 12.04 update now, before official announcement when mirrors die worldwide~~~
<sk1special> yeah i hear you
<sk1special> do you have to reinstall completely for that or can you just update?
<Artemis3> just update
<Bennlucky7> Artemis3:  no update i check it
<Artemis3> then its fine
<Artemis3> you are probably in sync with cd images
<sk1special> how do you check for updates? didnt see anything on the site but i thought the *offical release version * was coming out sometime soon?
<Artemis3> you could alt f2 then type update-manager
<Artemis3> i think there is a pretty icon somewhere but anyhow
<sk1special> lol yeah some cogs...now i just have to get it to let me click it..,
<Bennlucky7> synaptic manager and find update
<sk1special> got it. last update one hour ago. sall good.
<sk1special> do you guys know why when i go to start up says its starting without full network configuration?
<sk1special> brb
<Bennlucky7> maybe ip adress or dns configuration
<sk1special> thats so weird. having just the generic driver gets me dual screen. having the linux driver gets me one screen with different resolution. and having the nvidia driver gets me one real screen and the logon load screen. but no dual.
<Bennlucky7> thats the experience :-D
<_bt> anyone successfully using libpam-pwdfile on precise?
<_bt> i am getting "wrong password for user xxx" no matter what
<sk1special> apparently.. wtf just happened. everything looks.. like oppisite colors like its hightlighted text almost. and theres a ghost menu bar at the top now..and a couple of my icons disappeared even tho the name still shows up
<v1Ns> is there an app  to  control  permissions ?   in 12.04
<xranby> sk1special: using the nvidia driver?
<v1Ns> i cant find one
<v1Ns> user account   app  doesnt...
<sk1special> no i turned it off so that i could have dual monitors..couldnt get the desktop to actually show up on the second with it on
<sk1special> and it was just the theme..guess i hit something and switched it to inverse
<xranby> possibly
<xranby> there is a high contrast theme with inverted colors
<v1Ns> also   a  caplock indicator   would be great  im  using   a wireless keyboard   it as no lightts on it
<v1Ns> n y way   xubuntu is better
<sk1special> yeah. i switched it back tho. i still want to know how the default driver loads dual screen. but the linux driver specifically doesnt lol
<sk1special> it came up. but it would only be a solid grey screen.
<sk1special> trying to change background/screen saver to a matrix one..that i saw online can be found in xscreensaver. but when i try to open it says gnome-screensaver is allready running..
<Bennlucky7> u shld delete gnow screen first
<Bennlucky7> and add setting in startup
<sk1special> how do i do that?
<Bennlucky7> sudo apt-get remove gnome-screensaver
<Bennlucky7> u can reintall it later from soft center if u wan
<sk1special> after i remove it  run xsceensaver and itll let me choose which i want?
<Bennlucky7> and add command xscreensaver -nosplash in startup menu so when u restart xscreensaver will run
<Bennlucky7> system -> start-up app
<sk1special> mmk lets see if that worked
<sk1special> nope..i added that command to the start up..but nothing came up besides normal password
<Xunil> Hi everyone, I got the following problem: LibreOffice word is often making my whole system somehow "crash": while I am able to move the mouse, I cannot click on anything etc.
<chmac> Xunil: You fully up to date?
<chmac> Xunil: Specific document causing the issue, or a specific filetype, or any document?
<Xunil> chmac: no specific document, but strangely it often occurs in documents containing (nearly) no formulas, has not yet appeared in documents with many formulas
<Xunil> (maybe "large" amount of text could be the cause)
<Xunil> I will see if I am fully up to date
<Xunil> nope, not up to date, but libreoffice cannot be updated
<mhall119> the archives seem to be getting hammered already
<BluesKaj> been searching launchpad for segfault fixes for kmail . but no fixes yet ..hope things change tomorrow
<GG111> greetings all, so, I can download 12.04 as beta, and then just apt-get update my way to 12.04 alpha
<GG111> ?
<Pici> GG111: if by alpha you mean final, then yes.
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<GG111> Pici: I see, b/c usually dist-upgrades brake the sound on  my system, do you happen to know if it will require a dist-upgrade, or just an apt-get update ?
<GG111> sorry, apt-get upgrade
<Pici> GG111: It completely depends on what sort of updates are presented.
<GG111> I see.
<GG111> Pici: and the official release date is for tomorrow, isn't it ?
<Pici> GG111: Yes.
<GG111> cool.
<vega-> dist-upgrade, upgrade .. neither of them upgrades the distro to a newer release
<vega-> unless you change your sources.list, which is not the recommended way to upgrade
<GG111> I must say, ubuntu really wipes the floor with Fedora, espically with the LTS option.
<GG111> vega, I did dist-upgrade and fro 11.04 , my system tells my that I'm at 11.10, am I not really there ?
<vega-> dist-upgrade = ?
<Pici> !dist-ugprade
<Pici> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<GG111> "do dist-upgrade"
<Pici> spelling :(
<Pici> do-release-upgrade != dist-upgrade
<vega-> exactly
<vega-> there is no "do dist-upgrade" command..
<vega-> there is apt-get dist-upgrade and do-release-upgrade which are completely different
<GG111> do-release-upgrade, true.
<GG111> so a do-release-upgrade does take one release higher ?
<vega-> yes
<GG111> cool, I just had the commands wrong.
<GG111> what happend is that after upgrading to 11.10 my pc speaker is not working, how wonder why..
<vega-> although do-release-upgrade is mainly for server version iirc..
<Pici> vega-: its just the cli version of update-manager. I prefer to use it on all my systems though.
<GG111> it worked with desktop as well.
<vega-> Pici: ok
<BluesKaj> vega-, nope it's for desktops too
<BluesKaj> and even laptops :)
<Xunil> Ok, and I got an additional question: (How) is it possible in abiword to define custom named styles for characters?
<rawhite> hello
<rawhite> since i installed Ubuntu 12.04 and upgraded packages now my libvirtd wont work as used to before
<rawhite> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/587049/ this is the error message i get when i try to create a new KVM machine with virt-manager connected to libvirtd
<rawhite> it can connect but i dont see my old machines there nor i cant create any new ones
<viktor_> hi ..anyone with Xubuntu 12.04. ?
<rfm> viktor_: I've been running it in a VirtualBox VM
<viktor_> are there any significant changes ? Im supposed to work on my laptop on exams, running Xubuntu, so I dont know If I should upgrade tomorrow ..
<Mugatu> Hi all - just curious, will there be canonical published AMIs for 12.04 @ ec2 on release date?  Or do they lag somewhat?
<rfm> viktor_: changes from what?  I never ran any earlier version....
<viktor_> Im using 11.10 ... its OK and stable, but 12.04 is presented as LTS, so ..
<rawhite> its some problem with apparmor with libvirt :(
<rawhite> ufff
<narsil4> I have this problem on 12.04 LTS daily build from yesterday. Is there a fix? http://askubuntu.com/questions/71928/terminal-randomly-disappears-from-alt-tab-list-unity-launcher
<rfm> viktor_: LTS means they promise not to stop shipping updates for longer, it still has changes.  they do try to limit the risk somewhat, mainly by moving the change gate back so things are well tested in the alpha/beta cycle.  I haven't had any problems.  Can I, or anybody else, guarantee you won't?  No.
<viktor_> I know what LTS stands for ... still thanks for your useless answer :)
<_k2s_> hi all! i have a problem i was setting up a ftp server on my ubuntu 12.04 and i have accidentally put my user in a group called ftpusers and now it is not a sudoer... I have no root password set to easily change this. What could i do to make my user a sudoer again?
<atrus> _k2s_: you'll probably need to boot a rescue disk.
<_k2s_> hmm yeah i'm afraid so, i'm locked out of my own system..
<fishcooker> counting down..
<fishcooker> coming soon
<bazhang> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Precise release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1598/detail/
<fishcooker> hail the party
<fishcooker> #ubuntu-release-party
<_k2s_> ok i'm out will try the rescue disk thnx for the help
<Wizor> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<inashdeen> hi there, need a help. I am using ubuntu 12.04 right now.my ubuntu does not seem to detect my usb modem (zte mf180) .the option to enable mobile broadband is not present. when i click edit connections > mobile broadband > add, it does not seem to find my modem. what steps should i do to diagnose the problem?
<nitzs> so 12.04 out on the mirrors yet?
<bazhang> nitzs, join the countdown at the party
<bazhang> !party | nitzs
<ubottu> nitzs: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Precise release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1598/detail/
<inashdeen_> hi there, my usb modem cannot be detected by network manager on ubuntu 12.04. it was detected previously, but when i installed a program from etisalat to check my SMS, its lost. i can connect to the net using wvdial, using the etisalat program and sakis 3g, but not with the default ubuntu connection. please tell me step by step to diagnose the problem
<inashdeen_> bump
<AaronCampbell> Since the upgrade to 12.04 no items are on my desktop.  They're still in ~/Desktop, but they don't show on any desktops in any workspace.  What changed?
<samster34> hey..I don't suppose anyone has sublimeclang working for sublime text 2 on ubuntu 12,04?
<narsil4> Does anyone else have no terminal in the alt-tab list for 12.04?
<samster34> narsil4: somoetimes I d o, sometimes I don't
<narsil4> yeah I coulda sworn it was there an hour ago
<narsil4> but I figured I was crazy
<samster34> gnome-terminal works, then after I started it like that, it sometimes shows up as just Terminal as well
<narsil4> which I am anyway
<narsil4> It's a real hassle because the "show desktop" icon looks like a terminal, and I keep selecting it.
<narsil4> Can I at least get rid of "show desktop"?
<narsil4> I would never use it.
<narsil4> willingly
<samster34> what is this show desktop
<samster34> I don't see it
<narsil4> When I hit alt-tab, the leftmost icon is a picture of the background called "show desktop". When I select it, all windows disappear.
<snadge> possibly classic gnome interface
<snadge> ahh that
<samster34> oh, right
<narsil4> So about 20 times I've wanted the terminal, only to get all windows disappeared.
<narsil4> It's really devious because there's a white line across the top of the icon, making it NOT look like the desktop and like a terminal instead.
<inashdeen_> hello :(
<caravel> Hi again. Is there any doc about kernel upgrades on LiveUSB in persistent mode (made from the beta2 LiveCD creation tool) ? Is it achievable without post-editing casper-rw ?
<caravel> Things got better :
<caravel> Apt-get upgrade / dist-upgrade do complete, to the exception of kernel packages, still
<caravel> And in /casper , initrd is no longer overwritten but placed alongside as .new
<caravel> vmlimuz remains untouched, while now in casper-rw boot contain complete file set
<caravel> s/kernel/\1 -related/
<samster34> followed the istructions here to get this sublime text 2 plugin working, but I get no indication of it working, but no error messages eiter :/https://github.com/quarnster/SublimeClang
<samster34> the described workaround does not seem to do anything
<bcuraboy> hi.need some installin win xp on virtualbox using ubuntu 12.04
<bcuraboy> need the usb ports enabled
<kanliot> huh?
<bcuraboy> didn't get it?
<kanliot> no i don't get it
<bcuraboy> i wanna run win xp in a virtual machine and letting the usb ports enabled so i can run some school software of my daughter,that came in a usb pen
<kanliot> use vbox to download the usb module
<kanliot> well i think you download it from the web
<bcuraboy> yes
<kanliot> then use vbox to install the gz
<bcuraboy> how's that done?
<kanliot> do what?
<f0x> will be released samoa time?
<bcuraboy> install the gz
<BluesKaj> 12minight UTC ?
<kanliot> open your vm, go to devices menu, install guest additions
<topyli> f0x: yes, it will be some time in samoa too, at the moment of release
<f0x> ;))
<f0x> i asked before last years the releaased at 12 midnight samoa time
<BluesKaj> f0x, didn't samoa change their dateline time to sync up with australia , where mosy of theor business is done ?
<BluesKaj> tmost of their business
<f0x> 4:02am Thursday (WST) - Time in Samoa
<f0x> 1:02am Thursday (EST) - Time in Canberra ACT, Australia
<f0x> Kingston		2:32am				NFT
<f0x> Lord Howe Island		1:32am				LHST
<f0x> Adelaide		12:32am				CST
<f0x> Perth		11:02pm		 -1 day		WST
<f0x> The Settlement		10:02pm		 -1 day		CXT
<f0x> they didn/t
<thiebaude> When i have partial updates what should i do?
<topyli> thiebaude: it means that in order to install updates, apt will have to install additional packages or remove existing ones. which means you should tread carefully
<thiebaude> ok i'll what til things are sorted out, thanks
<topyli> they might never be, on a beta. just make sure it doesn't remove something like glibc :)
<thiebaude> i had to do dpkg last night, but everything is ok now
<thiebaude> topyli, yep, anything important
<topyli> yes
<topyli> usually it just wants to remove some old libraries that an upgrade conflicts with, and install another
<thiebaude> oh ok i understand now, been using ubuntu since 6.06 and never really understood that :)
<topyli> but if it wants to remove init, things may be a tad broken
<thiebaude> topyli, could not get on the desktop last night
<topyli> try the upgrade with apt, it's a lot more verbose and clear about this stuff
<thiebaude> i had to do a ctrl alt f2
<topyli> first run 'apt-get upgrade' and you'll see that some packages will not be upgraded. cancel that. run 'apt-get dist-upgrade' and you'll see what would be removed and/or installed. at this point, take your hands OFF the keyboard and consider what to do
<thiebaude> ok thanks
<thiebaude> ok, some packages are kept back
<Travis-42> I'm trying to use apport-cli to report some information about a bug in 12.04. It asks me to "Please choose (1/2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9/10/11/12/C):" but if I try to try in 12, it jumps to the next question after pressing 1. any ideas?
<topyli> yeah, likely
<thierry_> hi everyone, i have made a dumb error , and now my sestem is down, i tried to upgrade my 10.04 to 12.94 with update-manager when finishing it indicated where do you want to install grub2, i selected my linux partition , and now, i have no longer access to either windows or ubuntu, grub indicates, grub_xputs is not found i think
<thiebaude> i thought you could only do incremental upgrades, ex11.04 to 11.10
<thiebaude> and so on
<topyli> thiebaude: LTS to LTS is supported, 10.04 is lts
<thiebaude> ok my bad i forgot
<topyli> thierry_: you can grab an ubuntu live cd and fix grub
<thierry_> topyli: can you please help how to? i'm booting on a 10.04 live cd right now
<topyli> thierry_: same process as here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<topyli> it's not a big deal, your system is fine
<thierry_> topyli: but why can't i access windows?
<topyli> thierry_: you have no master boot record at all i suppose, so nothing will boot
<topyli> but a live cd or usb stick will
<thierry_> i hope i'm not scrwed , i have allllllll of my work and software on both windows and linux
<topyli> no it should be just fine
<thierry_> thanks :) i have tears in my eyes ;D
<thierry_> so after that, i will return to 10.04 or 12.04?
<topyli> it should boot to 12.04
<topyli> thierry_: the upgrade went ok otherwise i assume?
<topyli> thierry_: oh but your 10.04 livecd will install the legacy grub1
<topyli> not sure if it matters, but a newer one might be better
<BluesKaj> topyli, thiebaude no it should install grub2
<BluesKaj> oops thierry left
<topyli> BluesKaj: ok, i forget when we changed :)
<BluesKaj> it was 9.10 topyli
<topyli> ah ok
<Promethes> hi, how to upgrade to ubuntu 12.04 today? i tried sudo do-release-upgrade -f kde -d without any success
<natman> is kubuntu officially released tomorrow ( thurs 26/4 )?
<bazhang> yes
<natman> does anyone know if they will maintain the 6 month cycle?
<bazhang> they will for now
<natman> cool, thx hope they keep it
<thierry_> hi everyone again, i used boot-reparir to restore my grub after migrating from 10.04 to 12.04 , but now , if i select ubuntu on the main menu, it blocks on a purple screen, and if i check recovery mode, i get , please append a correct "root=" to boot ... kernel panic not sync vas : unable to mount root rf on unknown-block
<topyli> thierry_: ok, it can't find root. can you still remember what it was, from when you checked the fdisk output
<topyli> ?
<thierry_> it's on sda4
<topyli> (because if you can boot to your system, you can grub-install from there and it will more surely get it right)
<thierry_> topyli:  that's where it's looking for
<topyli> grr
<thierry_> thierry_: so is there any solutions :/
<topyli> perhaps you could boot the live cd, chroot to your current root partition, and then run grub-install
<SafariMonkey> Is there any standard page listing all (current) unity lenses?
<BluesKaj> we have another guy trying to upgrade to 12.04 from 11.10 , but do-release-upgrade -d doesn't do anything ...anyone know what that fix is ?
<thierry_> topyli: i have a 10.04 live cd, i can't chroot on 12.04?
<topyli> thierry_: no idea. hard to say. maybe! :)
<thierry_> hope to , i'm on it
<SafariMonkey> anyone?
<rfm> thierry_: one thing to try is fsck that 12.04 root partition while the livecd is booted, just to make sure everything's clean.  I might even reinstall grub after that, especially if any errors were found.
<Schrodinger`Cat> hey
<thierry_> topyli: could u please tell me what are the option for grub-install command?? :) :)
<topyli> thierry_: i think it's just 'grub-install hda'
<Schrodinger`Cat> if i download today 12.04 beta2 and tomorrow upgrade to the 12.04 stable , that will be faster than upgrade an 11.10 to 12.04 ? there will be only final correction of bugs ? (i apologize for my eglish)
<thierry_> ok i'll try :) :) thanks
<topyli> Schrodinger`Cat: yes it'll be faster. howerver, today is already a busy day as well :)
<spaceneedle> I'm going to try and install user theme extension and see if gnome-tweak-tool will open up. Hope it does as I'm dying to install themes for gnome shell.
<topyli> spaceneedle: just go to extensions.gnome.org
<Schrodinger`Cat> ok topyli
<SafariMonkey> If I am asking in the wrong place, please tell me, but not answering is not helpful at all. :/
<natman> SafariMonkey: i know of any page
<topyli> SafariMonkey: looks like nobody knows. maybe there isn't one
<natman> SafariMonkey: since this is not a 12.04 issue per say, maybe try #ubuntu ?
<holstein> SafariMonkey: check the wiki's
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses for example
<SafariMonkey> topyli: thanks. I realise no answer sometimes means no-one knows, but sometimes people just ignore it in favour of flow of conversation.
<SafariMonkey> holstein: thanks.
<SafariMonkey> natman: sorry, lenses I wasn't sure where to ask about.
<SafariMonkey> and would it be worth making a page on the wiki?
<holstein> SafariMonkey: you can check the /topic of channels...
<holstein> SafariMonkey: if you are looking, others might be too... though i feel there is wiki overload in most cases
<spaceneedle> Nope. The user theme extension causes gnome-tweak-tool to not open up. The words "gnome-tweak-tool" appear on the top bar but nothing else. Apport sent a report. Hope it helps.
<thierry_> :D
<thierry_> topyli: is it necessary to do apt-get install grub-pc??? because i had problems with grub 2
 * caravel bbl
<SafariMonkey> part of the problem is that having no complete (or large) list relies on searching at random and looking through reviews.
<topyli> thierry_: grub-pc is grub2. grub-legacy is, uh, the legacy grub
<holstein> SafariMonkey: or finding the proper support channel, which is #ubuntu at this point for your query
<SafariMonkey> holstein: thanks, have moved to #ubuntu
<topyli> thierry_: actually, i don't know anymore. grub-legacy is not available for precise :\
<jtrucks> so what package is php5 json stuff in? is that in php5-common then?
<elijah> Is it possible to disable the second menu when using a second monitor?
<elijah> The pause the mouse has when transversing between screens is highly aggravating. I have sped up the mouse controls and that helps greatly but I have to remember to move fast enough to avoid the grab the menu makes for my mouse. Reducing the sensitivity of the menu grab would probably be ideal.
<Arnold> Hello, I have a Canon PIXMA MP250 printer, and I tried to print a certain image. However, the printer seems to be detected and it does sends the information on what to print, but after that, it says job completed, and the printer stalls.
<Arnold> When I try to print all over again, it says "Rendering completed" as status of the printer.
<impi> heya guys, have anyone here upgraded from 10.04 desktop to 12.04?
<savr> o.0
<SafariMonkey> guys, he was directed here from ubuntu for asking that question. :P
<bazhang> SafariMonkey, as he should be
<savr> anything new in 12.10 right now? or just broken packages that I shouldn't mess with
<bazhang> savr, 12.10 is not in existence
<savr> :O
<savr> there is no rolling development branch?
<bazhang> savr, they have to actually release 12.04 first
<SafariMonkey> bazhang: I was clarifying the reason for such a strange question.
<bazhang> savr, this is not arch, so no
<savr> debian has rolling development branches
<savr> and fixed stable
<bazhang> impi, lts to lts once 12.04 has been released
<bazhang> savr, and ubuntu is not debain
<Guest45559> hey all
<savr> ok...
<Guest45559> nice to meet u all
<Guest45559> when precise pangoline final released?
<savr> I remember when Mark emailed the debian mailing list
<rfm> and back when I used debian upgrades from some release years ago to the current testing state were not always smooth....
<SafariMonkey> Guest45559: hello No
<savr> I remember debian 2.1 upgrading to 3 on dial up
<bazhang> Guest45559, some time on 4/26
<SafariMonkey> so tomorrow
<savr> took like 2 weeks
<Guest45559> precise final whene released?
<savr> and I got broadband like 3 days after it finished
<bazhang> Guest45559, I just told you
<holstein> !outyet | Guest45559
<ubottu> Guest45559: Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<Guest45559> anione in here which OS u use?
<savr> ubuntu!
<bazhang> Guest45559, ubuntu
<ssfdre38> 12.04 Beta 2
<bazhang> Guest45559, did you have any actual support issues?
<savr> I went dos > windows 95 > 98 > debian 2.1 > 3> ... > ubuntu > os x 10.4 > .5 > .6 > ubuntu 12.04
<savr> couldn't be happier to be back in linux
<savr> the world I understand
<Guest45559> me too.... i wait for the final release.... i do daily upgrade....
<bazhang> !final | Guest45559
<ubottu> Guest45559: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<Guest45559> ask, the different both sudo apt0get upgrade with sudo apt-get dist upgrade?
<bazhang> yes
<savr> some things bug me about the UI and linux consumer hardware support is still not 100%
<savr> but I love the UI
<savr> on my laptop at least
<savr> haven't had a desktop in years
<SafariMonkey> I wasn't sure how it works. If i upgrade a computer now to the beta, will everything be downloaded tomorrow or just updates?
<mcdonc> updates
<SafariMonkey> cool. :)
<bazhang> you'll be on final, but early
<savr> why do I like the way unity managed windows?
<savr> apps today all have tabs
<savr> I want to maximise the space I have for apps and tabs
<savr> unity is the best at that
<Gamoder> hmm - I don't really like unity for that: it doesn't respect the "always on top"-thing
<savr> what do you want always on top?
<savr> always on top works here
<Gamoder> LibreOffice, in my case
<savr> on top of?
<Gamoder> I got two LibreOffice-windows and want that one is on top of the other: doesn't work
<ssfdre38> i like KDE better
<Gamoder> and additionally, even windows I want to be on top disappear sometimes (e.g. the formatting-window disappears if I click on another libreoffice-window)
<savr> that sounds like a bug
<savr> and why don't you use side by side?
<savr> interesting
<savr> I hope you file bugs
<Gamoder> because using that, I can "hide" unnecessary toolbars/menu bars/title bars
<savr> I use chrome a lot
<savr> and unity is great for chrome
<Gamoder> well - since I more or less only use xfce where I do not have this problem ... not now, sorry
<Arnold> I still can't get the printer to work. Only printing the test page worked so far. But I can't print any image, whether I printed it from Shotwell, or Image Viewer (Eog) or even in Evince as PDF, it didn't start the actual printing procedure.
<Guest45559> where is channel backtracker
<EvilResistance> i know the "Is it out yet" questions arent allowed, but is Precise release still on track for 4/26/2012?
<elijah> Is anyone using dual monitors on 12.04?
<Arnold> Hmm, it seems that I can't print in grayscale so far.
<JohnTeddy> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/precise-desktop-i386.iso
<JohnTeddy> Can I use disk encryption with this image^?
<JohnTeddy> I don't see the alternative anywhere.
<elijah> The pause I am having when switching between them is driving me crazy. The menu on the secondary monitor keeps grabbing my mouse.
<JohnTeddy> Do the alternative images not exist anymore?
<Pici> JohnTeddy: They do.
<holstein> JohnTeddy: some have them, and some dont.. i think most do
<holstein> you can always get a server iso
<JohnTeddy> There is no alt image on the daily link.
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<JohnTeddy> thanks
<ssfdre38> i keep on running into this error when i do apt-get dist-upgrade http://paste.ssfdre38.com/6
<Pici> ssfdre38: You're on 12.04 now?
<ssfdre38> yea well Beta2
<Pici> ssfdre38: Something is really wrong. 1) sysvutils was last distributed with Ubuntu in 11.04 2) The version number you have there is from 8.04
<ssfdre38> Quick make sure anything breakable is hidden from InspectorCluseau
<ssfdre38> Pici, well the system im on is from a 11.10 only so it can be still there
<ssfdre38> should i just remove sysvutils
<Pici> ssfdre38: Heres the output of rmadison sysvutils: http://paste.ubuntu.com/945999/
<Pici> ssfdre38: I would.
<Pici> ssfdre38: Actually, an apt-cache policy might be good first
<elijah> I figured out a workaround got my issue for now, it is to put the launcher in the top left corner!
<elijah> Whoops, guess I spoke to soon
<elijah> even though the launcher is on top left, it is still hanging the mouse when I try to switch screens
<elijah> Does anyone know how to disable the second menu when you have dual monitors?
<elijah> The mouse stop/grab/hang is extremely aggravating.
<Pici> elijah: You might find a setting in ccsm to help with that.  I personally don't use unity though.
<elijah> I love how there is a reveal sensitivity by the way
<elijah> Pici: Do you have any idea under what section it may be?
<Pici> elijah: No idea, sorry. I'm not even sure if there is a setting for it there.
<elijah> Pici: I think I found it, do I need to logout/login to see changes or should they just work
<Pici> elijah: They should just work...
<xapel> when will 12.04 be released?
<bazhang> xapel, 4/26
<xapel> bazhang: thanks
<elijah> Pici: K, it is working but it thinks primary monitor is secondary monitor and no option to choose secondary monitor
<eagles0513875_> hey guys
<eagles0513875_> i need to resolve unment dependencies and when i ran apt-get -f install it said there were no packages to install or dependencies for that matter
<eagles0513875_> yet when i come to issue sudo apt-get install at-spi2-core python-pyatspi2 to try and resolve an upgrade issue it says broken dependencies
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875_, run, udo dpkg --clear-avail, then if you want to get adventurous ,  sudo dpkg --remove --force-depends nameofpackage(s)
<eagles0513875_> BluesKaj: already tried that
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875_, yeah that last command is a bit of a hit and miss thing ...you have to search logs to find the right depends \
<krababbel> where can I find the logs about 'cpu vectors' messagies I saw during resuming from hibernation? I looked through dmesg and suspend logs.
<Tarzipper> slow wireless
<Tarzipper> is going with the windows driver advised?
<Tarzipper> with ndiswrapper
<thiebaude> anyway to put the the unity launcher on the bottom?
<stimpie> thiebaude: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher
<ActionParsnip> Final countdown
<skyjumper> i hope a few really annoying bugs get looked at before this goes final...
<astro7> how do i disable the window screen edge snap feature? where the windows resize when you drag them to edge or top of screen....
<ActionParsnip> Astro7: disable the grid plugin in ccsm
<astro7> ok, thanks
<Gosset_Inofensiu> Hi, my question is: Gnome-panel is equal to Gnome-fallback ?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> in 12.04
<Gosset_Inofensiu> and is working well under 12.04? Cause I'm seeing some bugs on the web related to this issue
<ActionParsnip> Gosset_Inofensiu: gnome-panel was the old shell, so I'd say so
<Gosset_Inofensiu> do you see any future to it?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> what can i do if I want panels instead of a shell
<Gosset_Inofensiu> if ubuntu in 2017 stops supporting gnome-fallback
<Gosset_Inofensiu> what then
<ActionParsnip> Gosset_Inofensiu: xfce smells a lot like gnome2
<ActionParsnip> Gosset_Inofensiu: or use any of the countless other desktops available. Gnome is not the only desktop
<Artemis3> Gosset_Inofensiu xubuntu is good
<ActionParsnip> Or Lubuntu or use KDE in Kubuntu or just use fluxbox etc. Lots of choice
<astro7> does Mate work with Ubuntu 12.04?
<elijah> Is there a way to make the menu stick for just 500 seconds longer instead of disappearing right away?
<rymate1234> yo
<rymate1234> Can I ask something?
<rymate1234> How can I improve my fps in games?
<elijah> rymate1234: For future reference, it is not good etiquette to ask if you can ask
<rymate1234> ok
<elijah> rymate1234: just ask
<rymate1234> the gae
<rymate1234> the game with the bad fps is Minecraft
<rymate1234> I haven't tried any others yet
<Jordan_U> rymate1234: What GPU?
<rymate1234> Jordan_U, ati radeon 4250
<ajf> worth it using new beta now and upgrading to 12.04 on release?
<rymate1234> It runs fine on windows
<ajf> ...3d game? ATI cards do 3D gfx horribly on ubuntu
<rymate1234> ikr :(
<jtrucks> ajf: I'm running beta in prod and it's fine.
<rymate1234> it used to be fine
<rymate1234> runnning the fglrx drivers
<ajf> OK.
<ajf> Here we go!
<ajf> thank god these are 700mb cds
<rymate1234> usb sticks ftw
<rymate1234> so any tips on improving 3d preformance in 12.04?
<Artemis3> which video card?
<rymate1234> ati mobility radeon 4250
<Artemis3> hows glxgears doing?
<ajf> isn't glxgears a pretty outdated demo?
<ajf> doesn't it use immediate mode etc?
<Artemis3> its just a quick glimpse of things
<rymate1234> not smooth
<Artemis3> if you want more complex stuff, you might want to do the unigine demos from openbenchmarking/phoronix etc.
<rymate1234> 5945 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1188.760 FPS
<rymate1234> apparently
<Artemis3> well that sounds about right
<rymate1234> could it be the fglrx drivers?
<rymate1234> also it didn't look smooth
<rymate1234> was all jumpy and stuff
<Artemis3> hmm
<Artemis3> you running on ac?
<ajf> bye folks, gonna install :D
<rymate1234> ac?
<rymate1234> yu
<Artemis3> heh, that was quick
<Artemis3> wish i could download things so fast
<rymate1234> ^
<Artemis3> mobility sounds laptop/netbook, is it plugged to power?
<rymate1234> yea
<rymate1234> On ac
<Gosset_Inofensiu> well thanks all
<smallfoot-> firefox 12, thats where its at bitches
<smallfoot-> where is it?
<smallfoot-> cuz its sure as hell aint on my ubuntu
<Artemis3> just wait a little
<smallfoot-> aye
<smallfoot-> i get firefox 12 in my ubuntu 12.04 lts?
<physically_fit> i have 12.04 installed. do you recommend me to update today or wait till tomorrow? i updated like a week ago.
<Artemis3> yes update now
<smallfoot-> or wait until official release tomorrow, its just 24 hours anyways
<Artemis3> tomorrow is probably going to be slow
<smallfoot-> but i guess, it really dont matter
<smallfoot-> since you already updated last week
<physically_fit> Artemis3, that's why i think. slow
<smallfoot-> use a mirror
<jtaylor> if you already have it installed you won't have much to update anyway
<smallfoot-> ya, few updates this week
<physically_fit> last week i had to update like 1GB
<Artemis3> and the cds are ready so there won't be any difference
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> they shipping rc cd? LOL
<Artemis3> no
<smallfoot-> when  iget firefox 12 ?
<smallfoot-> firefox 12 dope shit has numbered lines and shit
<Artemis3> the images are done they are simply getting mirrored across and waiting even futher blesssing
<smallfoot-> well thats basically it, cuz it got nothing else than numbered lines, but they thats cool too
<Fishscene> smallfoot: You may want to ask in the #ubuntu channel.
<smallfoot-> im banned from tere or somethin
<smallfoot-> i cant speak there
<smallfoot-> and i have 12.04 lts, not 11.10
<Fishscene> 12.04 is not yet officially supported until they release it.
<smallfoot-> well, tey need 2 put firefox 12 on it
<smallfoot-> firefox is the best browser for porno
<smallfoot-> i konw its free, but i donated money to mozilla foundation
<donpdonp> firefox 13 is even cooler :)
<smallfoot-> its not even out yet
<Fishscene> ...and neither is 12.04. Have patience my friend.
<donpdonp> smallfoot-: depends on your definition of 'out'  http://donpark.org/i/aurora.png
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> tabs-on-demand is fucking dope if you got 100 sites open
<smallfoot-> then you can open firefox quick without it slow down the computer and freeze the browser for 10 mins
<donpdonp> smallfoot-: thats one thing i dont like. i forget that i havent switched to the gmail tab in 15 minutes and i dont get alerted to new email
<smallfoot-> donpdonp, oh
<smallfoot-> donpdonp, then maybe pin it as an app tab
<donpdonp> smallfoot-: yeah that might work
<smallfoot-> i always logout from gmail, cuz else when i search on google, they profile me
<jtaylor> they do that with logging out too
<peto_> hi
<bluj> hi.. why does ubuntu 12.04 think my laptop, on docking station, is running on battery power?
<smallfoot-> i get peronlized search result when im logged out?
<in0cula> I download 2 days ago the beta version 12.04, when will come out the normal release i have to reinstall?
<jtaylor> no but google knows regardless
<smallfoot-> in0cula, i think not
<entrylibrary> Hey!
<entrylibrary> people
<smallfoot-> in0cula, i dont think there been any updates in 2 days
<Fishscene> Greetings
<smallfoot-> in0cula, when final goes gold, just update
<entrylibrary> Sure there are no updates in 2 days!!!!!!!!!!!!
<smallfoot-> i think the build from 2 days ago is same as the one released tomorrow probably
<entrylibrary> it is shortly before final release
<jpds> entrylibrary: And?
<entrylibrary> what and
<Fishscene> inocula, your question was answered in the #ubuntu channel. Asking in multiple places will not make it release faster.
<Fishscene> smallfoot: Incorrect.
<donpdonp> Fishscene: rimshot!
<entrylibrary> It is wrong
<entrylibrary> the final build will be build today
<entrylibrary> and be uploaded tomorrow
<Fishscene> smallfoot: I'm aware of at least one defect being worked on: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ldm/+bug/987726
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 987726 in ldm (Ubuntu) "Unity doesn't start at all on a 3D capable machine instead of falling back to unity-2d as it should (because of lack of 16bit support in compiz)." [High,Confirmed]
<donpdonp> entrylibrary: built hours before release? what could go wrong?!
<Fishscene> lol
<entrylibrary> donpdonp what?
<entrylibrary> Please stop using unity
<jpds> entrylibrary: Hi.
<in0cula> I notice few problems even if i had update everything, the Xchat icon do not appear in systray and a shell remain there and i could not close and the dash button open a full screen windows and not little like the demo i saw in youtube, and HUD don't work :(
<donpdonp> entrylibrary: im saying its incredibly risky for the 'final build to be built today'
<entrylibrary> Yes it is but
<entrylibrary> they are professionals
<Fishscene> in0cula: When they release the final, I highly recommend re-installing with that. I have had a bad experience upgrading from beta/RC's to the final.
<donpdonp> heh
<entrylibrary> Fishscene: please do not use unity
<jtaylor> donpdonp: the images are built daily, with the archive frozen not much can go wrong
<topyli> entrylibrary: could you please stop... yeah
<jpds> topyli: Oh hi.
<topyli> hi jpds :)
<smallfoot-> when i get firefox 12 in my ubuntu?? GIVE NOW
<topyli> when the mozilla team gets around to building it
<smallfoot-> oh
<jtaylor> smallfoot-: no one stops you from installing it yourself
<smallfoot-> yes
<smallfoot-> if its not in repo, it dont exist
<jtaylor> then why are you complaining
<smallfoot-> or what you gonna compile shit from source and do ./install, then it fuck your system and you cant uninstall it
<smallfoot-> and compile it needs 16 gb of RAM
<smallfoot-> and download 1 gigabyte of dependencies
<jtaylor> you can get pre built binaries
<topyli> smallfoot-: please mind the language
<smallfoot-> ok
<topyli> smallfoot-: mozilla distributes binariers, there is nothing to build
<smallfoot-> i hope in 12.10 they make ubuntu prettier, cuz the colors are shit
<smallfoot-> ubuntu has either the black default theme which is too black and only good for image editing
<smallfoot-> then it has the white theme, which is too white
<topyli> smallfoot-: again, try and control the language on ubuntu channels. perhaps elsewhere as well
<Fishscene> ....what colors are like that? I thought you could change just about all of them?
<smallfoot-> it doesnt have any half-bright/half-dark theme
<smallfoot-> no cuz you only can have 2 themes, plus the accessibility theme
<Fishscene> huh. I thought that could be changed I'll have to look into this.
<smallfoot-> and both default themes sucks and cant be compared to osx or win7
<topyli> ok
<in0cula> If i iconize XCHAT i cannot open it anymore, i could not read the answer you gave to me :(
<Fishscene> oh wow. I guess they did remove or change the ability to make your own theme.
<smallfoot-> ubuntu done some really shitty design choices like brown. however purple is sexy, but its too bad they have only black and white theme, and not a gray theme
<Fishscene> The last time I checked on this was with Gnome 2.x
<in0cula> I think UNITY isn't so bad like people tell
<in0cula> it is nice
<smallfoot-> yeah and now they have unity... which is great if you're on a netbook, but if you're not.... then not so much
<topyli> smallfoot-: any actual support issues you'd like to discuss? or are you just venting? maybe you should post that stuff on a blog somewhere
<smallfoot-> well unity was shit when it came in 2010 or when it was, but now in 12.04 its much better
<in0cula> i'm on notebook
<Fishscene> I consider it the only interface that has the potential to grow into a one-size fits all interface for touch and non-touch computers
<smallfoot-> im on a 24" screen
<smallfoot-> topyli, oh
<ajf> hey!
<ajf> I'm on Precise Pnagolin now :D
<smallfoot-> grats
<ajf> Pnagolin... what a funny name. *Pangolin
<in0cula> i have problem with xchat, if i iconixe i lost the windows and have to kill the process
<RamJett> Going to put this out there again. I have a 12 drive RAID 6 setup with lvm over the /dev/md0 . I can't get it to boot correctly. Always stops and says my RAID is in degrade do you want to boot or drop into recovery shell. I answer (Y) and boot normal and RAID 6 comes up fine. I'm thinking it is either detection bug or race condition in initramfs. Anyone know what it might be or where I can start to debug and fix. Like maybe put a sleep in som
<RamJett> eplace if it is a race condition.
<in0cula> any help?
<topyli> in0cula: you probably have it set up to "minimize to tray", and there is no "tray"
<vn> ehm can someone explain me how to change dns servers on precise with the new way resolv.conf works?  I did setup dns-nameservers in /etc/network/interfaces on eth1, but it doesn't change dns, even after a resolvconf -u
<in0cula> topyli, i'm in 12.04, the deluge icon is there but xchat not
<topyli> in0cula: unfortunately i'm not too familiar with unity, but i think only a precious few applications are allowed (by default) to place icons into the notification area
<in0cula> topyli, do you know how i can recall the window
<topyli> anyway, you could always try and make xchat minimize normally into the dock. disable whatever 'minimize to tray/notification area/whatever' setting you have
<guntbert> in0cula: alt+tab ?
<topyli> that's my suspicion
<in0cula> don't appear in the list
<in0cula> i tryed
<in0cula> isn't in the list
<in0cula> strange
<topyli> perhaps there's an xchat extension installed that you don't really want
<in0cula> i did the plain instalation
<in0cula> like usual
<NurseDad> can anyone tell me the final is coming out today?
<topyli> NurseDad: nobody knows
<NurseDad> ok thank you
<topyli> in0cula: then i don't know, sorry
<in0cula> topyli, thx anyway
<in0cula> i try to find a solution
<PeterEH> in0cula, I believe I installed an xchat-indicator .. then its in the message notification area
<lapion> E
<topyli> PeterEH: oh yeah! along with the email and IM notifications
<in0cula> PeterEH, did u used the software ceneter?
<in0cula> yes
<in0cula> is ther
<PeterEH> in0cula, yes its called XChat indicator plugin :)
<in0cula> now I install it
<topyli> \o/
<in0cula> installed, i have to close and open?
<PeterEH> in0cula, probably
<in0cula> ok i try
<in0cula> 3
<topyli> probably, and check that it's enabled in the preferences/settings
<lapion> Anyone ever thought of adding indicators in the media list that show whether a show is transcoding or queued ?
<in0cula> 2
<in0cula> 1
<Fishscene> lapion: What software package?
<MechanisM> hello. anyone know when ubuntu 12.04 will be released?
<BluesKaj> apr 26. tomorrow
<lapion> oopd wrong channel..
<MechanisM> BluesKaj I know day, I mean time
<lapion> but i meant for myth
<lapion> tv
<vn> so nobody knows about the new way of settingdns on static IPs?
<BluesKaj> vn which dns ?
<MechanisM> I'm writing blog post about ubuntu release and wanna post it in same time when ubuntu released. so I need to know a time
<guntbert> MechanisM: so you and 4753 more? ;-)
<BluesKaj> vn here , /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d ...type the nameserver IPs in the "head " file
<vn> BluesKaj: I don't get how to change nameservers with resolvconf...I've been told I should add a dns-nameservers line in interfaces and run resolvconf -u, but it doesnt change resolv.conf
<vn> BluesKaj: oh so in the head and not in the original..
<BluesKaj> yes vn , read my post above
<vn> BluesKaj: only IPs? one per line?
<BluesKaj> the /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d "head" file writes to the origibal /etc/resolv.conf file , vn
<MechanisM> guntbert yep all I need is time
<BluesKaj> namserver 201.176,blah,blah  ...yes one IP per line
<vn> ok, just like before, thanks, trying that
<guntbert> MechanisM: no idea - sorry
<in0cula> now it is ok
<in0cula> i have it in the bar
<in0cula> :) thx
<PeterEH> in0cula, great :)
<topyli> yay
<in0cula> PeterEH, THANK YOUUU
<in0cula> topyli, THANK YOUUU
<sebsebseb> hi
<PeterEH> in0cula, no problem .. glad it works :)
<in0cula> i like unity, but the systray has some problem
<in0cula> they have to adjust it
<topyli> in0cula: the main problem is that there just isn't one :)
<topyli> for values of "problem"
<in0cula> i'm using ubuntu now, this is second day
<in0cula> i used before the 11.10
<in0cula> i was on arch
<in0cula> what are the problems you have?
<topyli> the gnome notification area is gone in ubuntu. it's all indicators now. if your app doesn't have one, it has to beg for a place in the "notification indicator" or whatever it's called
<topyli> i don't have problems, i'm using gnome shell :)
<thiebaude> to my surprise unity is so stable
<in0cula> do you prefer gnome shell?
<topyli> i just like gnome that's all
<in0cula> i didn't find my self confortable with gnome shell
<in0cula> gnome 2 was ok
<in0cula> my idea was to install xubuntu
<in0cula> but i would like to see the improvements of unity
<in0cula> i kinda like
<PeterEH> it's always great to have things to choose from
<in0cula> true :)
<topyli> i had a look around, it looks Ready. unity is really really pretty now, and quite usable
<krababbel> It
<linuxuz3r> topyli, hi
<linuxuz3r> what unity on ubuntu version what version you use?
<in0cula> i'm on 12.04
<topyli> i tried it on 11.04 and now in this beta
<linuxuz3r> is there a screen shot of unity on 12.04
<linuxuz3r> i wanna see new unity
<topyli> i skipped 11.10 because it was a bit too difficult to get "real gnome"
<in0cula> just check on youtube
<thiebaude> i had went to mint but came back for 12.04
<in0cula> the mint in my opinion it is all menus
<in0cula> :))
<thiebaude> yep
<in0cula> everywhere
<in0cula> too much
<thiebaude> top bottom etc,lol
<in0cula> lol
<thiebaude> overdone
<in0cula> exactly, i cannot understand the success of it
<thiebaude> i like how the unity lauuncher hides
<thiebaude> in0cula, some ppl coming from ubuntu to mint
<in0cula> i reduce the icon to 32, the minimun, and don't hide
<topyli> i'd prefer 'intellihide' but meh
<in0cula> yes alot from ubuntu to mint cause unity
<thiebaude> i got mine at 38
<in0cula> even to fedora and the more adventorous to arch
<in0cula> i'm one of them, but too much time to configure the
<in0cula> enviroment
<PeterEH> ...the advantage of mint is that all codecs are available out of the box :)
<thiebaude> i been to many distros but came back to ubuntu
<topyli> in0cula: i hear that a lot, but i've yet to see numbers. it's all anecdotes
<in0cula> topyli, regarding arch and configurations?
<thiebaude> for me debian was the worse imho
<topyli> "ubuntu users flocking to mint." who? where? that one
<in0cula> distrowatch show the distros
<topyli> in0cula: people visitied distrowatch's mint page and zdnet writes "mint surpasses ubuntu as biggest distro"
<in0cula> and mint grow in the expanse of ubuntu
<topyli> in0cula: distrowatch shows absolutely nothing but their own page views
<Logan_> !ot | topyli, in0cula
<ubottu> topyli, in0cula: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<topyli> Logan_: yeah. thanks for the reminder :)
<in0cula> topyli, it shows the updates
<thiebaude> almost time for the party,lol
<thiebaude> :)
<fh> hey guys, is there a chrome user with a custom theme? i need you to check the url bar's font before and after the custom theme :) thanks in advance
<in0cula> topyli, what does it mean the logan thing?
<topyli> in0cula: please join #ubuntu-offtopic, it's more of a chat channel
<topyli> in0cula: this is just support really
<in0cula> ah ok
<thiebaude> how do i move the unity launcher to the bottom, if anyone knows
<thiebaude> darn, im still being offered partial updates
<Fishscene> thiebaude: I don't believe that is currently possible due to design/integration issues.
<thiebaude> ahh ok
<thiebaude> hopefully in the future there will be an option for launcher placement
<Fishscene> Many people have wished for that ability. There might be a bug report on it somewhere.
<topyli> with 300 duplicates :)
<Fishscene> lolol
<Tarzipper_> the lack of help in this forum has me question support for any betas in the future.
<thiebaude> hmm,lol
<thiebaude> !atitude
<thiebaude> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<thiebaude> but they are gone now
<PeterEH> ...or watching champions league (yes, i know -- off topic)
<thiebaude> PeterEH, i am
<thiebaude> ot but go bayern :)
<PeterEH> thiebaude, +1
<RiMMER>  hey guys, how do we look with 12.04?
<RiMMER> any idea on how many hours left?
<thiebaude> RiMMER, looks good  for me
<f0x> check samoa time
<f0x> :))
<thiebaude> got it on the laptop and desktop
<Fishscene> Final isn't out yet.
<thiebaude> but i have to say unity is shaping up
<jrun> i'm watching a bug in precise-proposed, typically, how long does it take to make it into precise-updates?
<Fishscene> Welcome Back
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks Fishscene
<topyli> jrun: depends on how long it takes for someone to pick it up and fix it and commit :)
<yofel> jrun: unless it's an emergency fix a week (if someone verified the fix)
<thiebaude> and if its not a show stopper also
<jrun> it has a verification-done tag so it sounds like I can expect about a week
<jrun> thanks
<tero__> so any links yet for the iso files? :)
<Fishscene> It's not out yet
<tero__> on gmt time is allready after midnight :)
<topyli> tero__: if you really want to wait for it to happen, join #ubuntu-release-party :)
<Artemis3> you can't have 'em until the announcement. the images are done tho.
<topyli> that's where the release manager will show up and announce (at least used to)
<topyli> at the very least, they'll change the /topic
<linuxuz3r> i thought this is the release party channel
<Artemis3> and we get kicked to #ubuntu
<topyli> linuxuz3r: this is the support channel for development versions
<Artemis3> this becomes quantal quetzal support...
<quetzal> Not immediately.
<MrChrisDruif> I'm still having this issue from time-to-time: my connection just times out suddenly
<Artemis3> ah but you already changed nicks lol
<quetzal> :-P
<topyli> heh
<Didou> 12.04 eta ?
<Artemis3> hours away
<quetzal> Tomorrow.
<thiebaude> the 26th
<Didou> hour ?
<thiebaude> :)
<thiebaude> 6am,lol
<MrChrisDruif> Sometimes I get through a night without issues, other nights it happens for a good half hour
<Didou> 00h00 :p
<quetzal> The release manager decides when to release it, Didou.
<Artemis3> you could refresh the ubuntu page from time to time ;)
<thiebaude> or just keep 12.04 updated :)
<topyli> let's move the anticiptation to #ubuntu-release-party please, this is still a support channel :)
<thiebaude> topyli, i agree
<quetzal> I have a question.
<quetzal> Will 12.04 users have to upgrade to final tomorrow, or can we opt to go straight to 12.10?
<quetzal> (testing)
<quetzal> Actually, I lie. It won't really be an upgrade, will it?
<Artemis3> what you have today is enough
 * topyli installs debian woody on quetzal's box
<quetzal> Gah.
<quetzal> So, at what point will we be able to upgrade to the 12.10 development release?
<quetzal> Will it be immediate?
<topyli> no
<topyli> it will take time for them to fork it out of debian unstable. also, even the development plans aren't done
<quetzal> Okay.
<quetzal> Oh, I see. They're planning Alpha 1 for June 7th.
<quetzal> I'm assuming the ability to upgrade to the development version coincides with the release of the first alpha, no?
<topyli> unless you're completely nuts
<thiebaude> im going to stickwith lts versions
<quetzal> I like running unstable versions of stuff. :-P
<MrChrisDruif> I want some support?
<quetzal> I feel important when I submit bugs. :-P
<thiebaude> done my share of testing :)
<Artemis3> i think ill do the same thiebaude; no need to bother with those nice ppas to keep the important stuff updated
<thiebaude> haha
<thiebaude> Artemis3, its going to be hard for me tho
<Artemis3> also, it hurt a lot an upgrade attempt i tried from 11.04 to 11.10 to 12.04; had to rename my /home/usr and make a fresh one to make things work again
<Artemis3> i'd rather minimize those downtimes to at least every 2 years
<ratcheer> PPA's are the devil, especially when they bring in their own dependencies.
<Artemis3> since i use Xubuntu, i might try the XFCE 4.10 ppa
<topyli> quetzal: why don't you run something like debian sid then? fixing bugs there is great for ubuntu too, and you'll always have unstable
<Logan_> I like Unity
<quetzal> ^ sorry, that's me
<quetzal> topyli: ^
<thiebaude> Logan_, now i do
<dstaubsauger> I'm probably the 502382nd person to ask this, but is there some kind of countdown clock?
<Artemis3> topyli, mind joining #ubuntu-release-party?
<topyli> yes i would mind, i haven't joined in years :)
<Artemis3> i know, change channel topic to tell ppl to join~~~ (especially those asking if its done)
<Artemis3> yeah me too, but since we are idle chatting,... or i guess we could use -offtopic?
<topyli> -offtopic works too
<topyli> -release-party isn't usually a place you can have a sane discussion anyway :)
<Artemis3> tehehe
<MrChrisDruif> So, let's see if wicd is more connection stable
<topyli> MrChrisDruif: it is for me
<MrChrisDruif> topyli; I've been experiencing sudden connection time-outs with network-manager
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe it's worth suggesting to the Technical board?
<thiebaude> no problems with wicd
<topyli> MrChrisDruif: nah, just a bug would be enough. but i'm afraid these bugs are pretty deep
<topyli> n-m usually works fine, but now that i got this laptop it's suddenly acting up
<MrChrisDruif> I'll see if wicd solves my issue for multiple nights
<MrChrisDruif> It used to work fine with oneiric, no issues
<MrChrisDruif> It started acting up on precise
<topyli> i wouldn't know, i got this machine preloaded with some early alpha precise :)
<MrChrisDruif> This is my personal machine, always fun to mess with your own "production" machine
<bkc_> so, 12.04 going live tomorrow (iirc)... is there anything special to think about before dist-upgrading?
<dstaubsauger> bkc_: backup all your data
<bkc_> dstaubsauger: noted sense 7.10 -> 8.04 ;)
<bkc_> s/sence/since/
<chull2058> Hello room, could someone please work with me on Themes and implementing them on 12.04 LTS?
<bkc_> chull2058: support-channel isn't really the right place to pick up artists ^^
<bkc_> and afaik, 11.10-themes should work on 12.04 just fine, might be some light "tweaking" involved :)
<bkc_> actually, it's 4.7-themes vs 4.8-themes :)
<Skladowy> hi, my ubuntu wont run after forced quit in updating it from 11,10 to 12.04 any1 can help me figure it out?
<chull2058> Sorry,  I was under the impression when you are having a hard time implementing software and graphics onto any system you can go to a support channel to find out what the problem may be and possibly fix the problem.
<bkc_> Skladowy: you have part 11.10 and part 12.10, good luck getting that to boot ever again :)
<bkc_> chull2058: soory my bad, I was under the impression that you were looking for artist :)
<Skladowy> thats so helpfull, there isnt anyway to finish updating?
<bkc_> Skladowy: 1st, unless otherwise told, no privs ^^
<topyli> Skladowy: that's usually a good way to get a broken system
<chull2058> no I am wondering why when I download and unpack a theme, they dont appear in the appearance window under themes, yet when I look under advanced settings parts of the theme can be used for windows and such.
<bkc_> Skladowy: boot a live-disk, chroot the installed version, do a apt-get check && apt-get dist-upgrade :)
<bkc_> you'll probably need to force the dist-upgrade thou, and delete the lock-file :)
<majnoon> is there a wubi for 12.x ??
<bkc_> majnoon: wubi whould be on the installation-disk :)
<Skladowy> bkc_ can u talk in private? :D i wont figure it out reading here :( i'm total newb to linux
<majnoon> was thinking with 12 not out may not got that far yet :P
<bkc_> Skladowy: don't do priv-help, sorry :/ kinda defeats the point of an open chat-support :)
<bkc_> majnoon: then yes, afaik there are no plans of trashing wubi just yet ^^
<majnoon> no think get rid of ,it just NOT top project :)
<Skladowy> ok, so i dont really care for system, i just need to acces the root account and get files from it, and i'm using live-disk right now as "testing ubuntu"
<bkc_> Skladowy: a properly configured irc-client (even web-based) should highlight the message if I write your nick :)
<Skladowy> bbk_  see i told u i'm newb :)
<bkc_> Skladowy: then just boot the live-disk and copy the files you want to an external hdd or other partition, then reinstall :)
<majnoon> with wubi i find BEST way to do is back up settings then do FRESH install
<Skladowy> bkc_ but the account root is protected i dont have acces to it, i know passowrd and all but idk how to use it to get in
<bkc_> Skladowy: chroot & sudo :)
<bkc_> chroot <mountpoint> /bin/bash
<topyli> majnoon: or you could just run ubuntu from a live usb stick and save the settings there :)
<mohd> alo
<bkc_> topyli: permission-problems :/
<majnoon> with wubi LESS trouble to do fresh
<mohd> is it out yet!
<bkc_> mohd: no, tomorrow :)
<topyli> bkc_: meh, those are fixed with a simple chown
<mohd> bkc_: Okay , cool. :)
<bkc_> topyli: actually, sudo works just fine to, as they still have the same GID&UID :)
<majnoon> topyli, i have LOTSA external hd space ,copy settings over then redo wubi ,less trouble
<bkc_> mohd: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown <-- :)
<topyli> majnoon: as you wish of course
<cpatrick08> people it wont be out until a announcment is made at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2012-April/date.html
<Skladowy> ok ty, bkc i will reboot and see if it works
<majnoon> NOT saying best way ,just EASIEST :)
<mohd> nah , wubi is trublesome to update and upgrade.
<majnoon> but need windoze for mom :(
<cpatrick08> wubi will be a seperate download now wont be on the iso anymore
<mohd> oh , right .. forgot about the announcment thing .
<mohd> thanks guys.
<majnoon> yeh but 3-5 mb download that NOT a biggy cpatrick08
<majnoon> think that may be a GOOD idea :)
<cpatrick08> yea true
<electronics-cat> is there a timer for when 12.04 LTS is released
<electronics-cat> like a countdown
<majnoon> (easier to find that way)
<mohd> majnoon: the easy way out .. right but then *blam* boom :D
<topyli> electronics-cat: no, because nobody knows the time of release
<electronics-cat> thats a shame
<mohd> not realy , cuz things happens sometimes.
<topyli> electronics-cat: the release manager will announce it when she thinks it's done. in other news, you should join #ubuntu-release-party instead of a support channel like this :)
<cpatrick08> electronics-cat, subcribe to the ubuntu-announcement mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-announce and you get a email when it is released
<majnoon> a couple times lately they say one day and it come out EARLIER :)
<electronics-cat> thanks cpatrick08
<topyli> also what cpatrick08 said
<electronics-cat> you could have just said something helpful topyli
<cpatrick08> no problem they also send emails when versions go eol
<topyli> electronics-cat: i'm pretty sure the topic change in -release-party is faster than the time for the email to reach your inbox :)
<topyli> also, how helpful can i be? i answered your question promptly and accurately
<electronics-cat> i thought you were taking the piss
 * topyli tries to find clues of piss takeage
 * electronics-cat looks
<topyli> in any case, if you're already running ubuntu, i would upgrade right now. it won't make any difference really
<electronics-cat> i actually have 12.04 beta 2 or whatever it is on one machine
<cpatrick08> and would be faster since the servers will be slammed when it is released
<krababbel> What should I prepare to do before moving my root partition and swap partition?
<gloop_beep_boop> Qqquick qqquestion: How many hours until 12.04 launches?
<Artemis3> if you have updated, it is the same as release, so make sure all your 12.04 machines are updated, thats it.
<electronics-cat> sweet
<topyli> electronics-cat: well that will become final on its own, yes
<cpatrick08> 12-16 hours according to #ubuntu-release-party
<gloop_beep_boop> Thank you, cpatrick08!
<electronics-cat> i want to party when it comes out
<krababbel> Is there some howto? I guess, it's grub2, swap and fstab? Will I have to edit grub files manually?
<electronics-cat> im going to make a giant cake like RMS's head
<cpatrick08> electronics-cat, then you will have a open source cake lol
<topyli> krababbel: if you move root, then grub of course needs to know about it
<mohd> hah  , nice one electronics-cat :)
<topyli> some update-grub chant probably
<krababbel> well I'll try
<topyli> fstab will want to know where swap is
<krababbel> init.gz or what it's called too I read on a forum. I hoped there was some official guide for updating an hdd.
<topyli> i just realized, i've never moved root
<krababbel> I want to increase the partition size and have to move the beginning now.
<CyberWorld> boot off the cd and use gparted
<topyli> i don't think the actual partitioning is a problem here :)
<krababbel> CyberWorld: Will do. topyli I think changing the first sector will cause a change in UUID. I'll see. :)
<topyli> have fun :)
<marcm> hey there
<marcm> when will 12.04 be released?
<RiMMER> marcm: I'd guess in 6 - 8 hours
<Tarzipper_> there were few in here and lots of problems with 12.04 I will not bother coming in here for the next beta. thanks..
<Bauldrick> O.K
<CyberWorld> tell us how you REALLY feel :P
 * Bauldrick hates it when he talks to himself, but does it anyway.... how are you
<marcm> RiMMER thanks allot :) I'm actually switching from Debian 6 to Ubuntu 12.04. I like them both, but after trying the beta, the features are much better on Ubuntu 12.04
<MrChrisDruif> CyberWorld; pretty good actually after switching to wicd
<Skladowy> hi, could some1 tell me how to transfer files from root account ( on damaged system i cant log to ) from live disk to new hard drive i have all the info and passwords
<shipe> anyone knows how to install GNS3 0.8.2 on ubuntu 12.04
<dzocrnanula> today final is coming out?
<delusr_> What time will 12.04 be released and what timezone?
<delusr_> release?
<cc11rocks> Tomorrow at 21:00 UTC
<Bodnar> cc11rocks: do you know if the repos are at least finalized for now?
<Bodnar> or is there still time for things to be rushed in?
<cc11rocks> No clue...
<Bodnar> ah damn
<cc11rocks> Probably last minute fixes are done for now, but don't know sorry...
<cc11rocks> Can anybody confirm Wubi being included in Ubuntu 12.04?
<cc11rocks> (By default)?
<Athanasius> the beta2 won't boot on my netbook - Asus EEE 1000H. GFXboot won't even load, then it says EDD: Error 8000 reading sector (358366,358367,358371,358372,358371,357426)
<bluebomber> Hi, all, I'm having problems updating after upgrading to 12.04. When I check for updates I get this message: "Failed to download repository information. Check your internet connection."
<dzocrnanula> try booting it from USB
<dzocrnanula> @bluebomer sudo apt-get updare
<cc11rocks> *update
<bluebomber> My 'net connection is fine (using it now), and there's a scrolling textbox containing lots of "failed to fetch (URL) in Release file (wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)" messages. Can anyone help?
<bluebomber> dzocrnanula, cc11rocks: OK. Hold one moment.
<cc11rocks> Athanasius : Did you check the MD5 sum before installing it to your media installer?
<cc11rocks> I got the Beta 2 to install on a flash drive using another flash drive on my Asus EEE PC 1005 HAB
<bluebomber> cc11rocks, dzocrnanula : want the output of # apt-get update?
<cc11rocks> Sure...
<dzocrnanula> do it
<bluebomber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/946533/
<cc11rocks> Are you positive that you have an internet connection (aka : are you talking to us on the "problem" computer?)
<bluebomber> cc11rocks: Yes.
<bluebomber> (to both)
<cc11rocks> Okay, cool
<bluebomber> Those four (of many) sources (?) seem to be giving me problems for some reason. I even noticed a Launchpad bug filed over something similar and maybe identical to this. I didn't know if anyone here has solved it...
<cc11rocks> I'm not sure, sorry
<Zebe42> Is there a list of the version of packages in the repositories of 12.4?
<dzocrnanula> bluebomber: try setting your update-manager to download from main server
<bluebomber> dzocrnanula: I've tried that already.
<dzocrnanula> bluebomber: try installing fresh system than
<dzocrnanula> :)
<cc11rocks> Ouch
<andygraybeal> so the new release comes out tomorrow... what time in GMT?
<bluebomber> dzocrnanula: Yeah, that's not gonna happen. lol
#ubuntu+1 2012-04-26
<cc11rocks> UTC 21:00...Can use an online converter if you want 'cause I'm lazy at the current moment
<andygraybeal> nice thnak  you man
<cc11rocks> No problem :)
<andygraybeal> hah, they should change the time of release to 12:04 UTC
<Athanasius> 345cd60b401aa4df801d328b3c464143  ubuntu-12.04-beta2-desktop-i386.iso
<Athanasius> is that right?
<cc11rocks> Hehe, they should change the release to NOW :)
<cc11rocks> Let me check...
<andygraybeal>  cc11rocks, agree :)
<Zebe42> is 12.04 server going to be released the same time as desktop?
<ssfdre38> irght now its 1AM GMT and 5:02 PM PDT
<ssfdre38> Zebe42, yes
<cc11rocks> http://mirrors.ccs.neu.edu/releases.ubuntu.com//precise/MD5SUMS
<cc11rocks> There is your MD5 sums file for the beta 2 Ubuntu 12.04
<cc11rocks> All beta 2 downloads can be found here (including MD5 and such) : http://mirrors.ccs.neu.edu/releases.ubuntu.com//precise/
<cc11rocks> 345cd60b401aa4df801d328b3c464143 *ubuntu-12.04-beta2-desktop-i386.iso
<cc11rocks> MD5 Sum looks to be matching
<cc11rocks> Athanasius : Not very knowledgeable on fixing stuff like this, but my advice would be to reinstall using the released version if you can't get it fixed by the release tomorrow
<Athanasius> I can't install period if I can't boot from the CD, lol
<Athanasius> md5summing /dev/cdrw3 now, see if that matches :|
<cc11rocks> Oh...You are saying you can't even boot that you can't even boot from the CD?
<cc11rocks> Great Ubuntu 12.04 review : http://infinitelygalactic.blogspot.com/2012/04/ubuntu-1204-review-best-yet.html
<Athanasius> cc11rocks: I'm installing this on a Windows laptop. I have no intention of going through Wubi or any of that nonsense, the idea is to use this netbook as a server/tv-enhancer-thing
<cc11rocks> Athanasius : If you don't need it immediately, wait until tomorrow, and use the new, final image
<Athanasius> I don't care to wait unless there's actually some sort of bootloader bug that's been fixed in the new image
<Athanasius> or I can just reinstall, whichever
<Athanasius> I haven't used Unity yet and I'm kinda curious to see if it's worth it, or if I should just go with a lean debian image or something
<cc11rocks> less than 21 hours to the Ubuntu 12.04 release :D
<ssfdre38> cc11rocks, you mean 12 hrs
<Bennlucky7> hmm why everyone so curious abt final release?
<cc11rocks> Isn't it 00:16 April 26, 2012 right now ssfdre38?
<Bennlucky7> is there will be a diffrent between beta2?
<ssfdre38> for me its 5:16 PM Wend
<cc11rocks> Bennluck7 : 'Cause we are excited about the final release
<Bennlucky7> :-D
<cc11rocks> Same here, ssfdre38...But they don't release on MST US time
<ssfdre38> cc11rocks, no it gets release UTC
<cc11rocks> Yes...
<Bennlucky7> 00.18 UTC
<ssfdre38> so soon
<td123> I don't use ubuntu and I came here to check it out because I'm excited for it :P
<cc11rocks> 21.00 - .18 != 12...21.00 - .18 = 20.5 ish
<Bennlucky7> its only a system update nothing really matters i think
<cc11rocks> Bennlucky7 : But it's the final release. It's special...
<Bennlucky7> :-D
<td123> cc11rocks: for people who don't follow development, it's special :P
<ssfdre38> while i wait, i will fire 2 rockets
<cc11rocks> td123 : Too shay :P
<Bennlucky7> lol
<cc11rocks> Hehe
<ssfdre38> right now im on beta 2 of 12.04LTS
<cc11rocks> LM 12 + Cinnamon 1.4 today, Ubuntu 12.04 final tomorrow :D
<Bennlucky7> beta 2 too
<Bennlucky7> its 7 in the morning here
<cc11rocks> Can anyone confirm that MyUnity is installed by default?
<Bennlucky7> wht u mean?
<Athanasius> why don't they just release it when the image is finished
<cc11rocks> Is MyUnity included by default or not?
<cc11rocks> Athanasius : They are still doing final tests and stuff...
<Bennlucky7> default: unity , and there is gnome too already
<ssfdre38> cc11rocks, you mean Unity 5.10?
<cc11rocks> MyUnity modifies Unity...It's not a DE
<td123> Athanasius: also they are probably waiting for mirrors to get the isos
<Bennlucky7> http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/9527/screenshotfrom201204260.png
<Bennlucky7> thats my unity ;-)
<cc11rocks> That's a lot of stuff going on there Belucky7
<cc11rocks> *Bennlucky7
<cc11rocks> https://launchpad.net/myunity
<Bennlucky7> yeah i really love it
<ssfdre38> cc11rocks, you might have to add the ppa to your system when you get 12.04
<cc11rocks> ssfdre38 : Okay, thanks
<cc11rocks> On some sites, it's saying it's included by default under "Appearance"
<ssfdre38> cc11rocks, are you using 12.04 beta2
<cc11rocks> LM12 + Cinnamon 1.4
<ssfdre38> wait your using Mint?
<cc11rocks> Yes...What's wrong with that?
<ssfdre38> they use their own repos and this really support for Ubuntu 12.04 Beta 2 LTS not Linux Mint 12
 * cc11rocks Opens a terminal. Oooh. Updates!
<cc11rocks> I'm not asking for support for LM12...I'm asking about Ubuntu 12.04...
<ssfdre38> and im saying for 12.04, you might have to add the PPA yourself to get it
<Bennlucky7> ssfdre38: how u do that Oooh. Updates! type??
<cc11rocks> I understand ssfdre38
<cc11rocks> "/me text"
 * cc11rocks text
 * Bennlucky7 test
<cc11rocks> Yep
<Bennlucky7> thx ;-)
 * cc11rocks Learned that last night
<cc11rocks> Np
 * Bennlucky7 lol
<teeks99> i'm getting my torrent boxes all set to go for tomorrow....does anyone know if the current daily builds are the finals or are they going to do another tonight?  I've just zsynced all of what's there, but I'm trying to plan if I'll have to do another again tomorrow.
<cc11rocks> Better not do it to much, less get cited for posting "spam" messages
<Athanasius> ohay, md5sum on the cd failed >_<
<cc11rocks> You MD5SUM the ISO, not the CD :P
<dios_mio> no release party?
<Bennlucky7> i think whn u download the os u shld'nt rest ur pc for safety
<cc11rocks> diso_mio try "/join #ubuntu-release-party"
<cc11rocks> Just type that into where you type messages...without the quotes of course
<dios_mio> ty cc1
<cc11rocks> Np :)
<Athanasius> cc11rocks: no, I md5sum the cd to make sure it burned properly
<Athanasius> it appears it did not burn properly
<cc11rocks> Oh, good :) ...Good that it's not Ubuntu, not good that your burner didn't work right or your disc sucks
<Bennlucky7> usb is easy to install with
<cc11rocks> True that :)
<cc11rocks> Though I trust CD/DVD more...
 * cc11rocks Dinner...Talk you to in probably an hour or so
<Daekdroom> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Precise Pangolin (12.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PreciseReleaseSchedule
<ssfdre38> no true ETA
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> Shortcut key for HUD in 12.04 ?
<Daekdroom> ALT
<kaushal> is it super key ?
<kaushal> Daekdroom: ok
<kaushal> Daekdroom: is it similar to dash ?
<kaushal> using super key
<kaushal> in earlier versions of ubuntu
<Daekdroom> I don't understand what you're saying.
<kaushal> does it also mean dash and hud are separate application
<Bennlucky7> HUD contain bookmark of app u opened
<Daekdroom> Yeah. They are.
<Daekdroom> HUD contains menu entries.
<Daekdroom> Dash is almost the same way it used to be in 11.04 and 11.10
<kaushal> so dash means launch a app and hud means search menu history ?
<Daekdroom> Pretty much. Dash is not only for launching apps.
<kaushal> Dash is not only for launching apps. ?
<kaushal> meaning ?
<Daekdroom> You can access recently opened files, for example.
<kaushal> oh ok
<kaushal> so dash has both features ?
<Daekdroom> and more.
<kaushal> any specific reason to introduce HUD ?
<kaushal> if dash takes care of every feature
<kaushal> not sure i am following it
<Daekdroom> HUD is a different way to access an application menu.
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> What all the new features being introduced in 12.04 and how is it different from earlier versions of ubuntu ?
<Bennlucky7> just type alt and see the icon change every u open diffren app
<kaushal> Bennlucky7: ok
<kaushal> what time is it going to be released to public ?
<kaushal> I mean gmt or utc time
<kaushal> is it going to be released in UK local time ?
<kaushal> ?
<zymurgy> I'm in Ubuntu 12.04, in KDE. An inch or two of the whole desktop disappears under the screen's left edge. What can I do about this?
<cc11rocks> Back
<danopia> zymurgy, have you trieddifferent resolutions?
<zymurgy> Yup.
<zymurgy> They have different re....
<zymurgy> ...
<zymurgy> ?
<zymurgy> It just fixed itself.
<cc11rocks> Haha, nice
<zymurgy> Not really. What happend?
<zymurgy> Next thing to assault is my lack of VCs.
<zymurgy> Holy $deity, 12.04's KDE is the most massively SLOWEST thing I've ever seen.
<Bennlucky7> use unity
<Logan_> Or Lubuntu if you're on a slow computer.
<zymurgy> I can't use Unity. It's just too goddamn SIMPLE.
<Termana> Heil Unity
<zymurgy> Shouldn't be a "slow computer", it's got four cores.
<Bennlucky7> lol
<Logan_> How about GNOME3, then?
<Logan_> (shell)
<zymurgy> It ran Debian shitloads faster.
<bazhang> !notunity | zymurgy
<ubottu> zymurgy: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Bennlucky7> this is funny while everyone find simple is the most intersting
<bazhang> zymurgy, stop the cursing also
<zymurgy> I've just overwritten Debian with Ubuntu 12.04 hoping for better hardware support for the graphics card that came with that computer.
<bazhang> which card
<zymurgy> Some Nvidia thing, moment...
<zymurgy> Oh, wait, I can't find out. That computer is *frozen*.
<Athanasius> You can write an iso to a flash drive via dd if=ubuntu-blah.iso of=/dev/sdx and then boot from it, right?
<spikebike> pretty much nvidia anything should work well with the nvidia binary blob
<bazhang> Athanasius, yes
<cc11rocks> Kernel upgrades + updated Nvidia drivers should help zymurgy
<Athanasius> k
<cc11rocks> In Ubuntu 12.04 of course
<zymurgy> This is a brand new install.
<Athanasius> then we shall see if my cd burner is just fubar :(
<zymurgy> And the computer is FROZEN, I tell you.
<GG111> hello all, asked this one in #ubuntu, will have to ask it here as well..
<zymurgy> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<GG111> does anyone know, why does the new-mail envelope in unity flips to "no mail", right after the first email is cheked, even if there are tem more new emails left ?
<GG111> *
<cc11rocks> For those of you who are interested in Google Drive for Linux : "Dropbox and Microsoft's SkyDrive allow you to retain your copyright and IP rights to the work you upload to the service, but Google Drive takes everything you own." << http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57420551-93/who-owns-your-files-on-google-drive/?tag=nl.e703
<GG111> tem=ten, sorry
<GG111> that's the last nagging  problem holding from stating that I have a perfect install :)
<zymurgy> Is there a known issue with nvidia cards and 64 bit kernels?
<spikebike> zymurgy: no
<Bennlucky7> nvdia is easy to install than ati i think
<zymurgy> That depends. It was a freaking nightmare on debian.
<dustinspringman> zymurgy: I'm using 64bit with nvidia card, having great success
<spikebike> zymurgy: same here
<cc11rocks> Nvidia has attempted to step up their game for graphics drivers lately...
<zymurgy> KDE is quite literally taking calendar time to paint windows.
<dustinspringman> Bennlucky7: I gave up on ATI... tried for months to get fedora and my old ati card to work.. it never worked quite as smooth as precise+nvidia
<spikebike> Hrm, so is 12.04 release still expected tomorrow ish?
<dustinspringman> cc11rocks: wish they'd do the same for ATI.. i mean hell.. AMD owns both of them.. and AMD prides itself on being in the linux server market.. so.. dubya tee eff..
<astraljava> spikebike: Yes it is.
<spikebike> astraljava: thanks
<Bennlucky7> dustinspringman:  already try install catalyst 12.3 ?
<zymurgy> Dunno - all I can say from personal experience is that KDE on 12.04 is BAHROKEN.
<spikebike> zymurgy: of course, but is it more broken than unity
<zymurgy> I can't deal with Unity's interface.
<ssfdre38> Why not KDE
<bazhang> then dont use it
<spikebike> nor I, but I was hoping for better in 12.04.  I don't mind unity so much, but I HATE the global menu
<zymurgy> I've been a KDE man for many years.
<bazhang> check out the notunity instructions
<ssfdre38> Friends Friends, Why not Zoidburg Woop Woop Woop Woop (\/)_(o,,,o)_(\/)
<thiebaude> or checkout classic gnome
<marcm> is 12.04 up on any mirror yet?
<Logan_> marcm: No.
<Logan_> Beta 2 is, though.
<marcm> So I guess it won't be released yet then
<marcm> any delays?
<Logan_> The 26th.
<bazhang> !outyet | marcm
<ubottu> marcm: Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<marcm> it's the 26th
<dustinspringman> Bennlucky7: i stopped trying a while ago... i had decent success with mesa drivers.. but it was still nowhere near as smooth as the nvidia i'm running now
<thiebaude> dustinspringman, nvidia is awesome on my desktop got ati on the laptpp
<zymurgy> Welp, I'll be advising people to avoid Ubuntu for a while. Time to look for another distro.
<astraljava> zymurgy: Wish you all the best in your quest.
<zymurgy> Thanks. It's been... aggravating. I won't be going back to Debian, that seems clear enough, or any Debian-based distro because of Debian's indifference to hardware support.
<Bennlucky7> dustinspringman:  i never tried it with another card but i think my ati works fine with catalsyt 12.3, no lag in app or games
<zymurgy> I have *never* seen anything run this slowly in all my life. Can't even get a Konsole going.
<astraljava> zymurgy: But this has nothing to do with support of precise, so please take it elsewhere.
<zymurgy> Byebye.
<astraljava> So long.
<spikebike> zymurgy: er, ubuntu is debian based and has pretty good hardware support
<bazhang> sad
<thiebaude> yep
<thiebaude> bazhang,
<bazhang> no, I mean his attitude
<thiebaude> i know :)
<ajmitch> bazhang: it's understandable that people can get frustrated when things just don't work
<bazhang> well he's known to not like Ubuntu
<bazhang> a bit odd that a major channel op like that would do that here though
<dustinspringman> thiebaude: I haven't had a "desktop" in over a decade.. my last laptop had an ATI card.. could only get like 50FPS on some games like UrbanTerror.. With this Nvidia on my new laptop, I've got 125FPS all day long.. GLXgears reports like 9000FPS, forget what the ATI maxxed out at on that tho..
<dustinspringman> Bennlucky7: I've heard ATI desktop cards work much better than the mobile cards..
<thiebaude> i got this laptop for my birthday, if i had a choice no way with ati, its aweful imho
<thiebaude> refresh rate
<dustinspringman> Bennlucky7: I think a lot of my problem was the "catalyst" drivers were not exactly made for the "precision mobile graphics card" that I had in that M6500
<dustinspringman> yea.. ATI mobile cards = suck, imo..
<Bennlucky7> dustinspringman: im using it in my PC and it works fine ;-)
<thiebaude> but i have to say no problems at all with unity on both computers
<dustinspringman> Bennlucky7: yea, like I said.. I've heard great things about the desktop cards.. but the catalyst drivers only "kinda" work on the mobile cards.. the mesa-drivers did better, but still a waste of horsepower..
<jetsaredim> is there a way to set a single background across two monitors?
<mykrob> evening, all
<jschall> Is there are certain release time on the 26th? Or is it ready when its ready?
<bazhang> jschall, no set time
<jschall> bazhang: :(
<bazhang> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Precise release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1598/detail/
<jschall> any ballparks for expected release time?
<bazhang> nope
<thiebaude> jschall, its a hard one to call
<spikebike> turns out ganeti uses pycrypto, and pycrypto on 12.04 beta2 is incompatible with openssl.  Suggestions on where to file a bug?
<Logan_> spikebike: ganeti isn't in the repository for precise.
<Logan_> Nor is it in oneiric.
<Logan_> ...Nor is it in natty.
<Logan_> Nor is it in maverick.
<Logan_> Or lucid. :-P
<astraljava> So I suppose the obvious answer is: upstream?
<Daekdroom> Is there a command that can give me the list of dependencies of a package and the versions of them that are installed?
<spikebike> Logan_: it's in precise/universe/admin
<Logan_> Are you sure?
<spikebike> got a 12.04 b2 machine handy?
<Logan_> I'm running it.
<spikebike> try aptitude show ganeti2
<Logan_> Oh, ganeti2.
<Logan_> Could've specified that. :-P
<spikebike> sorry
<Logan_> It seems to install fine.
<Logan_> What's the issue?
<spikebike> it's a bit tricky to setup
<spikebike> requires DNS entries and hte like
<Logan_> Okay.
<spikebike> but gnt-instance create tried to create a cert with openssl, and import with pycrypto, which fails.
<spikebike> I'll dig up a link
<Logan_> spikebike: ubuntu-bug ganeti2
<spikebike> k, thanks
<spikebike> 2012-04-25 19:15:23,049: gnt-cluster init pid=18092 ERROR RPC error in version from node Error 35: gnutls_handshake() failed: A TLS fatal alert has been received.
<spikebike> oh, hrm, googling implies a new curl might fix it, that would be sweet
<Guest__> I'm not clock watching, but don't have internet at home right now.  When does a release usually build?  Should I look morning or evening?
<bazhang> Guest__, no set time
<delusr_> Guest__ I think the date given is as an assumption that everyone lives within one timezine within America.
<thiebaude> unity runs on top of gnome?
<Daekdroom> Why America?
<Daekdroom> thiebaude, yes
<Guest__> delusr_ Good point
<thiebaude> i never knew that
<thiebaude> are their themes for unity?
<bazhang> lenses
<thiebaude> bazhang, i do i check that out?
<thiebaude> i mean where do i get lenses?
<bazhang> !find lens
<ubottu> Found: augeas-lenses, unity-lens-applications, unity-lens-files, unity-lens-music, unity-lens-video, gimp-lensfun, libghc-data-lens-dev, libghc-data-lens-doc, libghc-data-lens-prof, liblensfun-data (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lens&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<bazhang> thiebaude, package manager or apt-cache search lens
<thiebaude> ok thanks
<andrew[andrboot]> Hi guys, using the beta,apon logging in,my media keys work (on my keybarod) but it appears around the time unity fires up, they stop.. is there a fix / workaround?
<tohuw> Ubuntu 12.04 on an Asus G71-GX with an Intel 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD audio controller (using the HDA Intel driver). When I plug in headphones, they are detected and the level is appropriate, but the sound through the headphones is very quiet. Tested with multiple headphones, jack works fine in Windows. Suggestions?
<andrew[andrboot]> tohuw: pcm level okay?
<cc11rocks> pulseaudio -kill
<tohuw> andrew[andrboot]: Yes, 100%
<cc11rocks> plusleaudio -start
<cc11rocks> Try that...I've reset my sound that way with success before
<tohuw> cc11rocks: pulseaudio -kill returns "pulseaudio: invalid option -- 'i'"
<cc11rocks> --kill?
<andrew[andrboot]> cc11rocks: any idea bout mediakeys?
<tohuw> ah, it's --kill or -k
<tohuw> yes
<cc11rocks> Sorry
<cc11rocks> pulseaudio --kill && pulseaudio --start
<tohuw> cc11rocks: tried it. it didn't help
<cc11rocks> :(
<drizzy> hello
<drizzy> i need some help
<drizzy> 12.04 won't boot into gui
<drizzy> nvidia driver is blah
<drizzy> dell studio xps 13
<marcm> well, there is no 12.04 released yet, and the 26th is here. There have been no Release Candidates for this release, I really doubt we'll see 12.04 before Monday
<marcm> at least
<spikebike> marcm: did they schedule a RC?
<drizzy> 12.04 beta
<marcm> spikebike nope
<drizzy> should i use 10.04 ?
<spikebike> have they announced any show stoppers with 12.04 beta 2?
<tohuw> drizzy: "won't boot into gui" What happens when you turn it on?
<marcm> drizzy for a server?
<drizzy> it drops me into a sehll tohuw
<tohuw> drizzy: a busybox or user session shell? Does GRUB succeed?
<marcm> marcm server or desktop?
<tohuw> You highlighted yourself. And he's running desktop.
<drizzy> lolz
<drizzy> desktop
<tohuw> When I plug in headphones, shouldn't a new output device appear in Sound?
<spikebike> usb?
<tohuw> spikebike: no. using the built in 1/8" stereo jack
<spikebike> don't think so
<cpatrick08> wonders why http://www.thisisthecountdown.com/ is updated to show ubuntu 12.04 is out when it is not yet
<tohuw> Scripted anticipation
<tohuw> Ah. Well, anyone have ideas? Ubuntu 12.04 on an Asus G71-GX with an Intel 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD audio controller (using the HDA Intel driver). When I plug in headphones, they are detected and the level is appropriate, but the sound through the headphones is very quiet. Tested with multiple headphones, jack works fine in Windows. Suggestions?
<NurseDad> silly question maybe but I had to reinstall 12.04 and now my favorite wallpaper is missing the one with the Precise Pangolin  on a brown background. anyone know where i can get it?
<trism> NurseDad: strange, do you have ubuntu-wallpapers-precise installed?
<NurseDad> how do I check?
<trism> NurseDad: apt-cache policy ubuntu-wallpapers-precise;
<NurseDad> checking
<NurseDad> unable to locate
<JontheEchidna> !info ubuntu-wallpapers-precise
<ubottu> ubuntu-wallpapers-precise (source: ubuntu-wallpapers): Ubuntu 12.04 Wallpapers. In component main, is optional. Version 0.34.0 (precise), package size 2444 kB, installed size 2515 kB
<NurseDad> wonder what else  I am missing
<JontheEchidna> NurseDad: try running sudo apt-get update, the cache is empty on brand-spanking new installs
<NurseDad> ok the applet does show updates aviable I bet that is it
<JontheEchidna> now if you install ubuntu-wallpapers-precise, the wallpaper will probably be available
<NurseDad> updating now
<marcm> I am waiting for 12.04 for a server install... but....
<marcm> I don't need MySQL 5.5, it's garbage, I use MariaDB
<marcm> I couldn't care less about Apache 2.2
<marcm> And since Ubuntu couldn't be bothered to include Apache 2.4, I will use Nginx
<marcm> and PHP 5.10, I can compile from source
<marcm> oh, and Ubuntu made the inwise choice of using a Kernel version that will be soon EOLd, 3.2
<marcm> istead of using 3.0, which has LTS
<NurseDad> inwise?
<marcm> unwise
<marcm> I'm sure that it will be great on someone's desktop who wants a MacOS X look alike, but on the server side, Ubuntu 12.04 doesn't have anything new to offer
<snadge> i think marcm should make a distribution that does better ;)
<snadge> or start using FreeBSD (
<marcm> snadge I'm currently using Debian 6 Squeeze for my web server and CentOS 6.2 with kernel 3.0.29 LTS - I didn't use Ubuntu 10.04 LTS for my web server because it was such a "laba trista"
<snadge> thats great.. most of us use ubuntu because its a desktop system.. some people might want to use it for servers, for whatever reason.. perhaps support from canonical or that cloud services stuff, i have no idea
<snadge> centos you have to support yourself.. rhel is expensive
<snadge> not saying they're invalid options.. just saying in general
<sk1special> hey peopls. need help installing the screensaver add ons. it extras and gl extras. when i try to says could not open lock file /unable to lock are you root?
<marcm> snadge I doing lots of Xen and KVM virtualization, on my servers and on my desktop as well. I don't use a Linux distro for its pretty icons or some theme that looks a certain way
<marcm> snadge You have to support yourself with any Linux Distro, unless you're willing to pay. The same goes for Ubuntu.
<NurseDad> to each his own marcm
<NurseDad> why come here and troll
<snadge> i do that on servers too.. on my desktop.. i use virtualbox.. its good enough
<marcm> snadge give KVM a try, it's awesome
<snadge> i dont need or want to run xen or kvm on my desktop.. thats just crazy
<marcm> snadge Xen is crazy on a desktop, I agree
<marcm> snadge KVM is just a kernel module, very lightweight
<snadge> and virtualbox is a clicky gui program
<marcm> NurseDad I am far from trolling as you can see
<snadge> that i can close when i dont want to know about it
<marcm> snadge to deploy a KVM VM you need to type a XML file and start the VM, that's it
<snadge> you lost me at type an xml file :p
<NurseDad> never mind i'll shut up now sorry
<marcm> snadge I am building a Web GUI for KVM, but it's far from done
<gaelfx> is there any way to make the top-panel auto-hide?
<marcm> snadge the reason why I like KVM so much is because of how well it works
<gaelfx> also are there any hardware sensor doohickeys that I could add to the top-panel?
<marcm> gaelfx lm sensors
<gaelfx> marcm: but that doesn't show up in the panel, does it?
<chelz> you can pay for desktop support from canonical
<marcm> gaelfx I am a server admin, not a desktop user. I need an SSH terminal and I'm happy
<tegra> hi
<sk1special> no help?
<tegra> precise-desktop-amd64.iso this is the ultimate iso daily ?
<marcm> sk1special help with what?
<marcm> tegra yes
<sk1special> trying to ..finish installing xscreensaver
<sk1special> i just need to add the extras and extras gl packages
<sk1special> but when i do it says could not open lock file / unable to lock file // are you root?
<marcm> sk1special support with something like that is about $59
<marcm> sk1special you can always get other support options of cource
<marcm> course
<marcm> I am looking at Canonical prices
<gaelfx> sk1special: how are you trying to install them?
<sk1special> just entered apt-get install xscreensaver-gl-extras  which may be completely wrong since this is my second day using linux
<gaelfx> sk1special: try the same command with 'sudo' in front of it
<gaelfx> you'll have to enter your password, but then you should have no problem
<marcm> sk1special try apt-get install *
<sk1special> says unable to locate package
<gaelfx> sk1special: you must have the wrong package name then, or else the package you want is not available in any of the repos you have enabled
<Bennlucky7> dont frget sudo
<gaelfx> sk1special: are you sure it isn't  xscreensaver-gl-extra
<sk1special> yeah i did sudo apt-get install xscreensaver-gl-extras
<sk1special> im looking in the screensaver menu ..says very few or no screensavers appear to be available. this probably means you need to install .  xscreensaver-extras and xscreensaver-gl-extras
<FluxD> try sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search screensaver
<gaelfx> sk1special: as in no 's' at the end?
<Bennlucky7> the simple way is install it in synaptic manager
<sk1special> there is s's tho i can try without. and synaptic manager?
<gaelfx> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/xscreensaver-gl-extra
<tegra> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<gaelfx> the correct name appears to have no s
<sk1special> mmk ill try it .
<sk1special> okay  sudo apt-get install xscreensaver-gl-extra worked..but not xscreensaver-extra. so now the message when i click on one has changed to just ( not installed )
<sk1special> do i have to install each one seperatly somehow?
<sk1special> and flux i ran those updates too..and something happened..but didnt fix this lol .
<geji> yo! when is Ubuntu 12.04 coming out tomorrow?
<bazhang> geji, no set time
<geji> err, today
<bazhang> same
<geji> is there an "usual time" when releases come out or is it generally random?
<chelz> geji: last minute probably
<geji> haha, sounds fun :)
<gaelfx> I hate my battery
<gaelfx> sk1special: did it work?
<sk1special> partly . the -gl-extra did
<sk1special> but not just -extra
<sk1special> so now the message when i click one ( and its only half the list ) syad just *not installed*
<sk1special> do i need to specifically install certain ones?
<FluxD> I think its around 12 PM GMT
<gaelfx> sk1special: try xscreensaver-data-extra
<sk1special> and that worked. awesome awesome
<gaelfx> glad to hear it
<gaelfx> I don't really understand why they got rid of screensaver, aren't there still a ton of people who use CRTs?
<sk1special> yeah thank you. now if you know how to fix this .. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/194732   ill love you
<sk1special> i just think the matrix is the shit. not so worried bout the screen lol
<cwillu> gaelfx, the solution there is to turn off the screen
<gaelfx> sk1special: I totally agree, that's the screensaver I've used for the past 5 years
<cwillu> screensavers just burn up cpu cycles, which means burning up more power
<sk1special> *shrug* computers suck power anyway
<cwillu> sk1special, the amount varies significantly depending on what they're actually doing
<sk1special> and yeah. ever since i  could do that * hacking * on matrix on the 1st xbox was lobe
<sk1special> love too
<cwillu> turning off the monitor (via dpms) is a very easy win
<sk1special> yeah i know. but i like to run alot of shit.. use it for everything so * shrug*
<sk1special> did you check out my q gaelfx?
<gaelfx> sk1special: I'm looking now, launchpad is amazingly slow in China though
<sk1special> ah cha. salll good. china eh ? i guess you cant tell accents thru im lol
<gaelfx> haha, I ain't Chinese, teaching ESL here
<gaelfx> sk1special: how are you trying to control the resolution with that driver?
<sk1special> ahhh okay thats whats up
<gaelfx> sk1special: let me rephrase, are you using the nvidia settings application?
<sk1special> atm im using nothing.   but when i installed the *recommended update* i was using the nvidia app and the system settings > display way. didnt try the nvidia settings with with 295 driver..because i thought that was pure community develop and wouldnt have a nvidia control panelk
<gaelfx> sk1special: you gotta try the nvidia settings, just press the windows button or whatever, type nvidia and then it should show up
<gaelfx> sk1special: the displays settings are useless if you're using that nvidia driver
<sk1special> right now i installed is noveua or wahtever the default is. when i installed the nvidia drivers thru recommended.. i used the nvidia control panel and that let me turn on my second monitor..but it would just show up as a grey screen
<gaelfx> sk1special: what is the nvidia control panel?
<sk1special> like.. says nvidia and has the green eye looking thing and lets me change a million settings from temp control to resolution etc.
<gaelfx> sk1special: ah, yeah, that's nvidia-settings
<gaelfx> sk1special: did that properly detect the second screen?
<sk1special> yeah it saw it and labeled it right and all..but it would only show up as a grey screen. i could move my mouse around on it. but the cursor became a x instead of a pointer. and it wasnt showing anything
<gaelfx> sk1special: what type of dual-monitor setting were you using?
<sk1special> ah extended ?
<sk1special> and the resolution settings were all right.. i wouldnt know what the proper freqs and all the other stuff they had listed would be
<gaelfx> sk1special: if the freq were wrong, you probably wouldn't see a normal looking mouse cursor
<gaelfx> sk1special: what are the resolutions of the two screens?
<sk1special> it showed a cursor. but it was a x instead of a arrow. and i couldnt click or move anything over there..just move the mouse around it
<sk1special> ah the ones 1440x900 i believe and the other is 1024x720.
<gaelfx> sk1special: it might be an issue with the fact that the vertical resolutions don't match, I've heard of others with a similar problem
<gaelfx> sk1special: one other thing, did you try restarting after you saved the settings?
<sk1special> theyre running fine right now tho. but theres no 3d support with this. and they turn On with the nvidia driver..but the smaller one doesnt work. and with the 295 driver..it only gives me a resolution size of 1024x720 or 800x600 for my big one..and cuts off the small one compltely
<sk1special> restarting the computer? yeah i did. i can try it all again tho
<gaelfx> sk1special: well, sadly it sounds like an issue with the NVidia drivers, which are notoriously imperfect
<gaelfx> sk1special: are you sure you saved the settings? you have to enter your password to do it
<sk1special> uhm. actually i dont think i entered my password..but the other monitored stayed on ( which was the thing i had changed. ) ill run thru it all again now tho.
<sk1special> okay installing/activating nvidia accelerated graphics driver *recommended * version current*
<sk1special> restarting for it to cut on..brb
<ssfdre38> still not out?
<gaelfx> I'm having some troubles with NFS, I tried to set it up on my main computer and access from my laptop, but I always get conection timed out
<gaelfx> ssfdre38: real soon (tm)
<gaelfx> I followed the documentation at help.ubuntu.com
<ssfdre38> lol
<CKyle22> If I upgrades this morning to the beta (to beat the rush), when the final release drops later today, will I have to run update-manager -d again?
<physically_fit> so tomorrow this channel... Kaput!?
<CKyle22> Or just do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y?
<gaelfx> CKyle22: you should not have to do update-manager -d at all
<sk1special> okay now to find the nvidia settings..
<ssfdre38> CKyle22, yea you should of waited
<gaelfx> CKyle22: just a normal update should be fine
<gaelfx> can anyone help me a get my NFS working?
<CKyle22> So I do that and it'll update me to the final version then.
<sk1special> okay it says. screen one working. screen two disable. enabling now. and..
<CKyle22> Okay. Thanks. :)
<sk1special> okay. theres twin view. which i assume is like a mirror. but also says. sepearte x screem ( requires x restart )
<gaelfx> sk1special: yeah, so select the extended one, save settings, exit and restart x
<sk1special> okay..its working actually lol. it made me go into the x . config file and reset it. reenable the monitor. and then use my mouse to drag the screen over to the side. then set all resolution settings to auto.. but now they both work :]
<gaelfx> sk1special: congrats
<sk1special> yeah thank you for helping with everything. i assume theres a way to check the 3d is working right?
<sk1special> besides playing halo 2 i mean lol. i think ima try and find that 3d matrix cube screen saver i saw online
<gaelfx> sk1special: um, I think fglrx is the standard method, though you might have to install it first (been a long time since I confirmed 3d)
<gaelfx> sk1special: something like sudo apt-get install fglrx and then just fglrx
<sk1special> okay downloading that now
<Logan_> gaelfx: Isn't fglrx for AMD cards?
<sk1special> doesnt matter.. i know its working cause i can use the 3d matrix screen saver now :]
<gaelfx> Logan_: it was my understanding that it works for any 3d enabled card, since it's gl based
<gaelfx> could be wrong though
<Logan_> !info fglrx | gaelfx
<ubottu> gaelfx: fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:8.960-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 38286 kB, installed size 114917 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<sk1special> probably why it wouldnt run when i tried it lol.
<sk1special> but sall good. everything working cus i can use the ss now so. .. thank ya thank ya
<gaelfx> no prob
<sk1special> i can make this a background cant i?
<gaelfx> sk1special: er, that I cannot help with
<sk1special> lol okay. i know theres a way to do it..seen it online. i shall just troll google
<sk1special> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsUoUr9N274 check it out
<gaelfx> China is not a fan of youtube :S
<ssfdre38> it looks like it out
<sk1special> lol. yeah... its a amazing video. dude took the soun dtrack from matrix and recorded the screensaver video then over laid them both with water /pond ripple effects/  and added it on as a cube and as the desktop background
<gaelfx> that does sound pretty sweet
<gaelfx> unfortunately, I've only reserved hacking time for NFS today :P
<sk1special> whatsa nfs :]
<Boohbah> Network FileSystem
<gaelfx> Boohbah: thank you
<sk1special> still doesnt mean much to me. but i get network. and i get file system lol. ive only ever used windows..and i dont program. so im used to figuring out how to do shit via basic windows prompts etc. this is pretty bad ass for the lvl of customization. but i need to learn how to do everything
<JohnTeddy> My wireless doesn't work out of the box like 11.10, it says 'firmware missing'
<Boohbah> sk1special: it's kind of like windows' "network drives"
<gaelfx> sk1special: problem is, I have no computers running windows, but the default network file sharing method in Ubuntu is Samba, which is reverse engineered from the Windows file-sharing protocol
<gaelfx> sk1special: NFS is better if you're not using windows machines, but unfortunately, the sharing options don't include it as an option in the GUI
<atrus> gaelfx: are you planning on deploying kerberos? or thought about authentication with nfs?
<atrus> typical nfs setups are not exactly secure
<gaelfx> atrus: haven't though about it yet, since I can't even get it to work without authentication
<atrus> in that sense, smb is quite a bit better for the average user
<gaelfx> atrus: not worried about it too much since I'm on the 6th floor in China and my neighbours know nothing about computers
<atrus> just don't share your wifi :)
<gaelfx> atrus: I don't :D
<sk1special> ah okay. makes a lilttle more sense.. ive always been a big ms /windows fan boy. except for vista anyway.. but windows 8 beta crashed my pc so hard that none of my recovery or direct install cds/usb drivers for anything from win 98 to windows 8 again would work. tried other hdds tried wiping the bios all kindve shit. but  this works fine so.. *shrug*
<atrus> if someone gets on your network, and they have root on their own machine, they can have full access to whatever any user can access with NFS (in a typical deployment)
<gaelfx> in small towns here, security through obscurity works REALLY well
<spikebike> atrus: typical yes, but NFS has decent auth if you decide to implement it
<spikebike> (nfs4 and up)
<atrus> so i've heard. never taken the time to play with it, and it seems like most people dont ;)
<gaelfx> so maybe you guys can help me, I've installed NFS server on my main box, but my laptop still can't connect, it always times out
<atrus> frankly i just use sshfs for my purposes. a little more ad-hoc, but (shrug)
<spikebike> sshfs is cool, and very secure
<gaelfx> atrus: my sharing is primarily for video streaming, would sshfs work?
<sk1special> im out..thanks for the help gaelfx.. and everybody else. and goodluck with your shit..id help if i could.
<atrus> gaelfx: works for me
<gaelfx> sk1special: no prob, hope you enjoy ubuntu :D
<gaelfx> atrus: what player do you use?
<sk1special> :]
<spikebike> gaelfx: that's kinda gross, why not just stream from your serveR?
<atrus> gaelfx: typically totem, although mplayer works well if you're especially short on cpu, or want especially good use of hardware accelerated decoding.
<gaelfx> spikebike: that's what I am doing using samba now, but I would rather not use it if I don't have to
<gaelfx> atrus: I generally use smplayer, so I guess that might work
<atrus> if it's really just streaming you're interested in, you might find something like a dlna server to be better. i've started using minidlna here.
<gaelfx> atrus: why is that better?
<gaelfx> obviously I don't really know much about streaming, but I thought that accessing the files directly from the other computer was the best way to maintain the quality of the video
<atrus> pretty easy to set up, low overhead (i texpect)
<atrus> relatively secure
<atrus> dlna servers can sometimes offer to decode and stream a lower-quality version for specific devices (i think?), but they certainly don't have to.
<gaelfx> hey, I have another q, when I VNC into my other computer, always the first time I have to enter the password to unlock the keyring on the real computer to get logged on, how can I make it stop that?
<gaelfx> atrus: I'll look into it then
<atrus> i'm out. good look, and good night.
<pengw> hi all
<pengw> how is going with 12.04
<NimeshNeema> Can anyone tell how many hours left to 12.04 Final release ?
<tsimpson> NimeshNeema: no
<NimeshNeema> tsimpson: ?
<tsimpson> NimeshNeema: no one can tell you how many hours are left until the final release, because no one knows :)
<NimeshNeema> tsimpson: :). ok
<gaelfx> NimeshNeema: but why wait? you can install the nightly build now and run an update
<tsimpson> sometime in the next 12 hours, I'd guess. but I'm not the release manager and they are the only one who get the final say-so
<NimeshNeema> gaelfx: sounds good. thanks for the advice.
<ssfdre38> my brother is updating from 10.04 to 12.04 final
<tsimpson> ssfdre38: your brother is a Time Lord? because the only way they could do that is by heading off into the future... ;)
<tokinwhiteman> Hey guys I'm having an odd issue with my mouse pointer getting "lost" or stuck in between my monitors.
 * md_5 wants live countdown
<ssfdre38> tsimpson, or that it is release but the site isnt updated
<md_5> its not released...
<tsimpson> ssfdre38: I can tell you now that that isn't the case
<ssfdre38> well he isnt upgrading to the beta at all
<tsimpson> if it's not the beta, and it's not the final, what is it?
<ssfdre38> cant be the daily release
<ssfdre38> and my lsb_release doesnt have Dev in it
<md_5> uh no idea... final release isn;t out so if its 12.04 its either beta or daily
<tsimpson> ssfdre38: that update came last week iirc
<tsimpson> so no one should see the Development version in lsb_release any more, unless they haven't upgraded in a while
<Hoyt> hi , does daily-build has mirrors other than http://cdimage.ubuntu.com ?
<md_5> Hoyt very few mirrors mirror them
<Hoyt> after the release 12.04 , will daily-build contains all the updates ? I mean , are daily-build for testing purpose , or just contain all the updates
<tsimpson> the daily ISO are just for testing, there are no guarantees on it at all
<Hoyt> here's the thing I want , I want to integrate all the updates into the downloaded iso
<Hoyt> guess daily build wasn't for that
<bububuntu> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Precise release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1598/detail/
<kaushal> Hi
<bububuntu> holla
<kaushal> 12.04 will be released to public today ?
<kaushal> what time it will be ?
<md_5> !isitout
<ubottu> Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<md_5> !isitout | kandinski
<ubottu> kandinski: please see above
<md_5> sdhighufsdi    Silly tab complete
<md_5> kaushal ^^
<bububuntu> partyparty
<Bagels> For some reason my alt+tab doesn't work anymore.  How can I restore this?
<kaushal> what are the most prominent features available on 12.04 as compared to earlier release of ubuntu ?
<kaushal> Any wiki page ?
<astraljava> kaushal: Release Notes are in the wiki.
<astraljava> Heh.
<astraljava> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/Xubuntu
<astraljava> Err... sorry.
<astraljava> I confused the channels.
 * astraljava thought he was still on #xubuntu
<kaushal> 12.04 has USB iso ?
<kaushal> I suppose it is 750MB iso file
<kaushal> meaning i need to download 750 MB and burn it using Unetbootin to burn ISO on USB Stick ?
<kaushal> what apps should i use to burn it on USB stick
<kaushal> Any clue ?
<md_5> kaushal unetbootin
<kaushal> also why it has been increased to 750 mb
<kaushal> any specific reason
<md_5> no idea
<md_5> beta 2 was 699mb..
<Bagels> anyway, I'm asking how to restore alt+tab, I have compiz, but nothing on compiz works.  It's really confusing, I can change any setting, and it doesn't reflect.
<JohnTeddy> How can I make the left app bar recede?
<Bagels> does Unity interfere with compiz?
<Bagels> JohnTeddy, it ought to be in settings, but I don't have my ubuntu computer in front of me
<JohnTeddy> nevermind, under appearance you can auto hide the launcher
<spikebike> bagels yet unity breaks compiz
<Bagels> spikebike: I used to have an app that let me zoom in and out with my resolution, not with compiz, but I can't find it anymore
<Bagels> spikebike: I just figured out unity's the problem.  lame.
 * stimpie puts the beers cold
<linuxuz3r> !outyet
<ubottu> Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<delusr_> The 26th is nearly over its 6pm
<micahg> delusr_: it's almost 08:00 UTC, relax
<Pitel> delusr_: 10 AM here :P
<delusr_> I am relaxed its just stupid to give a date thinking the whole worlds population lives in one timezone..
<micahg> project times are generally given in UTC time/date
<brendand> delusr_, the rule is that it will be released on the 26th *somewhere* :)
<Jacky> lol
<Jacky> GMT+11
<Jacky> at 23:59 GMT+11
<Jacky> lol
<dArKd3ViL> Is it out yet?
<Tm_T> Boohbah: the rule is that it is aimed to be released today somewhere, doesn't mean it will if something bad raises its head and prevent the release
<ferni> well maybe the .iso isn't. but already running "Ubuntu 12.04 LTS" and there hasn't been updates for day or two
<ferni> i mean the lsb description changed from "development branch" to 12.04 LTS
<erkan^> goodmorning, how time is official release for ubuntu 12.04 ?
<ikonia> when it's ready
<ikonia> there is no set time
<virtuose> Hi all
<erkan^> is ubuntu béta good too, ikonia ?
<MechanisM> hello guys! I'm unable to start system-settings from menu in corner.
<MechanisM> not started
<MechanisM> when trying to start in terminal I'm gettin errors
<ikonia> erkan^: it's beta software, nothing more to be said really
<erkan^> ok
<virtuose> does anyone know where can I find an Ubuntu Bootstrap for 12.04 to install it using FAI?
<Hatrix76> just pondering, the release date is today, or has that changed?
<gametstr> is it out yet?
<DamienCassou> virtuose: what is FAI?
<Hatrix76> DamienCassou, Fully Automated Installer
<virtuose> DamienCassou: Fully Automatic Installation
<virtuose> FAI uses PXE boot to install a linux based OS
<CGIjoe> would love some help with a copy project? i haev a usb drive attached to a raid server, but when i mount the drive, it does not show up.
<Hatrix76> CGIjoe, what, on earth, is a raid-server?
<CGIjoe> for example, mount /dev/da1 /mnt/mydrive seems to execute, but there isn't a "mydrive"
<DamienCassou> CGIjoe: no automount of usb if you use ubuntu-server
<DamienCassou> CGIjoe: first mkdir /mnt/mydrive
<CGIjoe> interesting! that;s getting me closer, thank you!
<mathews> !posts
<vak123> !posts
<vak123> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<vak123> i can't google out what is the average time ubuntu is usually released at...
<Hatrix76> vak123, why does it matter, wait until tomorrow and you definitly have it ...
<vak123> Hatrix76: let me remain a human being, not elf :-)
<lcc> vak123: 3 hours to go
<lcc> I asked on #ubuntu-releaseparty
<lcc> * #ubuntu-release-party
<vak123> lcc: oh thanks man, I can work now :-)
<lcc> 12:00 utc
<sk1special> peoples
<sk1special> aynone know the name for the release countdown/party channel? saw it earlier somewhere
<ciastek> sk1special: #ubuntu-release-party
<sk1special> ya fairly obvious eh? thank ya
<sk1special> now..do you know how to cycle thru the dekstop via a cube instead of four squares? :]
<topyli> the cube has been disabled, because it breaks unity
<lcc> how about having > 4 squares?
<topyli> i'm not sure, but i think it's been decided that you need exactly four desktops :\
<sk1special> eh. how about telling me how to use a video vs a pic as my desktop background? :]
<Artemis3> you mean playing the video in the root window instead of a client
<zozy> sk1special: yeah
<zozy> ccsm is your friend
<topyli> i've seen tutorials for animated backgrounds, but i don't know about actual video
<sk1special> ccsm?
<topyli> i don't think there's anything that would make it impossible in principle, but you should first stop nautilus from drawing the background
<topyli> (which you can easily do in gnome-tweak-tool)
<sk1special> ive seen videos on youtube..this guy took the cube and added 3d matrix code to each side then layered in like rippling water user pics etc
<Artemis3> sk1special, explore mplayer option --rootwin ...
<sk1special> hmm
<topyli> sk1special: yes why not. except for the cube of course
<vega-> zozy: sk1special: ccsm broke my system (login not possible), took me 2 hours to clean ccsm crap from my homedir until i could login again
<zozy> weird
<zozy> on my system unity wont behave...:D
<sk1special> lol. id be very very sad if that happened..but the online descrip for it does say that it can cause fatal errors if not done right
<vega-> see this for instance, i would not recommend ccsm to anyone: http://ocaoimh.ie/2011/10/14/ubuntu-11-10-be-wary-of-compiz-config-settings-manager-ccsm/
<sk1special> it seems to be as long as you DONT do anything by accident ie: delete a folder move something etc..everythings should be fine..
<woq> soooo.... they probably aked you many times today... but when will 12.4 be released? Shedule says today - but when exactly? :) please give us some good news for a good morning! :)
<topyli> woq: today. nobody knows, um, 'precisely'
<snadge> today?
<ben72> woq, somebody said 12:04 cet
<snadge> time flies :/
<topyli> i'm sure somebody has said that, no doubt
<ben72> hope it's true :)
<topyli> well if the images happen to be ready at 12:03, then it might happen, sure
<sk1special> mmk..lets try this. and ill see you in a second on my other pc if this one dies :}
<woq> ok :)
<sobersabre> hi.
<sobersabre> I live in TZ GMT+2.00
<sobersabre> and it is 26th in April there already.
<sobersabre> What timezone is ubuntu.com ?
<sobersabre> when is 12.04 due to release ?
<Haffe> sobersabre: - Summer (DST) GMT (UTC+0)
<Haffe> (UTC+1)
<sk1special>  so i found this.. gconftool-2 —type bool —set /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop false /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -root but not doing anything
<sobersabre> Haffe: this is the timezone, now about the release date ?
<drussell> sobersabre: date? today :o)
<nekol> what time?
<nekol> sorry I joined just now
<nekol> oh I read 12:04 UTC today
<tarzeau_> that would be in 2 hours 20?
<nekol> yep
<erkan^> over 100 years is ubuntu 12.04 an official release, nekol :p
<tarzeau_> i need the netboot installers
<erkan^> i make a joke (-:
<electronics-cat> what is ubuntu
<nekol> lol
<mathews> !ubuntu | electronics-cat
<ubottu> electronics-cat: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<electronics-cat> wow thanks lol
<tarzeau_> i'd strike the professional support
<delusr_> If only they published a time and timezone not just a date then there would be only 2-3 people here.
<tarzeau_> UTC?
<tarzeau_> 11:42 < nekol> oh I read 12:04 UTC today
<tarzeau_> no matter what time and where, in 2 hours
 * electronics-cat rolls around and purrs
<mathews> tarzeau_, see ubuntu releasing its new version today and most of the men might have engaged "works".
<f0x> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<f0x> everyboidy
<f0x> released
<f0x> :P
<electronics-cat> sweet
<Stanley00> really?
<f0x> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<tarzeau_> 404
<f0x> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<electronics-cat> lol
<electronics-cat> it exploded
<delusr_> tarzeau_ considering you just said 2hr why did you fall for that?
<Stanley00> hahaha
<f0x> delusr_, :))))))
<tarzeau_> because i want to go home, as soon as i downloaded the isos and setup the netboot netinstallers, i'll go home
<f0x> nice one
<delusr_> id10t's
<electronics-cat> i want to use linux
<f0x> electronics-cat, use it
<tarzeau_> electronics-cat: so do it. you don't have to wait, i'm using the shit since 99
<electronics-cat> windows ate my mbr
<f0x> ate his back
<gaelfx> electronics-cat: easy. LiveUSB/CD and reinstall grub 2
<CGIjoe> yeah!
<delusr_> will 12.04 download pr0n quicker?
<electronics-cat> ya
<sk1special> yeah thats what i did.
<Stanley00> yep
<electronics-cat> i forgot how2doit
<sk1special> win 8 * acpi issues*  did it
<CGIjoe> BRAIN MBR virus, woooo!
<electronics-cat> that was awesome
<Shape> anyone know if there is a time set for the release?
<tarzeau_> delusr_: you have to download? i just start driftnet, and it all comes from itself
<CGIjoe> sneaker-ware virus, ftw.
<astraljava> Right, guys. Remember the CoC, and also do realize that this is support for the devel release.
<Stanley00> no one need support here now, so a joke is not a bad idea ;)
<electronics-cat> i like it when the red water comes out
<Ben64> offtopic is for #ubuntu-offtopic
<sk1special> okay support. im trying to use xwinwrap with this     xwinwrap -ni -argb -fs -s -st -sp -nf -b — /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -window-id WID
<sk1special>  command via terminal/run box..*as seen online* but its a no go.
<sk1special> to enable desktop videoness :]
<gaelfx> sk1special: what error is it throwing?
<Stanley00> sk1special: as I know, glmatrix is no longer exist in ubuntu install
<gaelfx> Stanley00: not by default, still available in Repos
<sk1special> i allready installed xscreensaver and updated etc so i have glmatrix..im using it for my screensaver. i just want to run it as my desktop too
<Stanley00> gaelfx: yep, got it now :D
<sk1special> and in the run box..no error just not letting me click ie not finding it. in the terminal..it says incorrect usage
<gaelfx> sk1special: try 'man xwinwrap' and see if you've entered some of the options wrong
<sk1special> i installed xwinwrap from the downlink using the software center..then tried running the command like it said to do.. but yeah
<sk1special> i just copy and pasted it. and the terminal says..see man 7 undocument for help
<sk1special> undocumented*
<sk1special> do i need to restart since i just install xwinwrap? instructions said it should just work
<gaelfx> sk1special: I would imagine something like that wouldn't require a restart
<zyxd> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<gaelfx> sk1special: although restarting X never killed anyone, that I know of
<sk1special> lol. yeah.. hmm. welcome back btw. are you still having issues?
<lost-man> what about final release please?
<Bodnar> threw a 100mbit unmetered box on the 4 torrents :)
<Bodnar> thanks everyone for the release
<lost-man> Bodnar, 1204 released?
<Shape> It seems it is http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<gaelfx> sk1special: eh, I put those plans on hold
<lost-man> But still not on the download page ...... dunno what is wrong
<Hoyt> 12.04 is out
<Shape> I think they are not updating it because of server lag
<Shape> the people who know where to find it will get it so there will be less traffic
<gaelfx> I think if you're running the beta, you've already got the release ;)
<Shape> Of course
<lost-man> Going to download [   ] ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso            23-Apr-2012 12:27  701M  Desktop CD for PC (Intel x86) computers (standard download)
<pawdro> i suppose last update (as of today) of beta gives you final LTS version
<pawdro> but i'll install it anyway :)
<sk1special> ah cha.
<lost-man> wget started!!!
<sk1special> hell yes. the code i was using was like four years old.. so i had to change a few things around. but now i have a 3d matrix vid desktop
<sk1special> at least on one screen..trying to find a way to enable it on both screens.. but no one seems to have figured tht out yet
<lcc> will 12.04 fit onto a cd or only a dvd, for amd64 desktop?
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<ThePendulum> lcc: As far as I know, Ubuntu really pushed the development for Ubuntu to fit on a CD
<lcc> ok
<sk1special> it fit on a 4gb usb drive for 32bit.. so shouldnt be that big of a deal
<sk1special> also. i figured out how to make the matrix go everywhere. win
<ThePendulum> sk1special: GB is a lot more than the average CD
<ThePendulum> *4GB
<Stanley00> sk1special: how did you do that?
<sk1special> i guess eh/ i havent used a anything beyond thumb drives in a couple years lol. cd = 20 songs and dvd = movie plus menu
<sk1special> to me
<peto_> hola
<sk1special> and i just had to open a terminal in each window/ screen and the opposite screen would load it
<Stanley00> sk1special: it's so simple, simpler than expected... kkk
<ThePendulum> I am running 12.04 (beta 2, still) on a dualscreen set-up, and I was wondering if it's possible to display those panel items (notifications, login, time, etc.) only once
<ThePendulum> Btw, will I automatically be updated to the official release?
<sk1special> lol yeah. also the code for it in xwinwrap is deff than there site says
<sk1special> the site says.  ./xwinwrap -ov -fs -- /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -root -window-id WID   *** but you have to take out the ./ from winwrap and the -ov
<sk1special> now to make sure this continues to run. i just paste the code in the start up applications thing correct?
<arand> !final | ThePendulum
<ubottu> ThePendulum: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<ThePendulum> As I expected. Good guy.
<Flywater> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: April 26 2012, 10:34:18
<ThePendulum> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: April 26 2012, 10:35:18
<ThePendulum> Woosh, exactly 1 minute after you
<Flywater> i'm in china
<lost-man> still 2 hours ?
<Flywater> what
<CGIjoe> where in china fly?
<Flywater> shenyang,liaoning
<tokinwhiteman> Hey guys I'm having an odd issue with my mouse pointer getting "lost" or stuck in between my monitors. Any idea's on a fix. Using Nvidia drivers .
<CGIjoe> Flywater, ahh, had to look that up, wasn't familiar.
<Flywater> i'm waiting for ubuntu 12.04
<stupid> Flywater, wait until release like me
<sk1special> TEAR
<Flywater> year
<Flywater> yeah
<sk1special> apparently...its a vry bad idea to exit out of random boxes name dnd file
<sk1special> named dnd *
<gorski> what about oss aplications, will i be able padsp gnomeradio in precise?
<tokinwhiteman> Does anyone have anything to help me out here?
<Arnold> tokinwhiteman, there is one thing you could try
<tokinwhiteman> yea?
<Arnold> System Settings -> Displays
<Arnold> And set Sticky Edges to off
<tokinwhiteman> Thanks :)
<tokinwhiteman> now i feel like an idiot
<tokinwhiteman> lol
<Arnold> Don't worry. It wasn't added that long ago. It was introduced with Unity 5.8.
<Arnold> Now it's at 5.10.
<tokinwhiteman> I'm just glad my x server is displaying properly with these nvidia drivers
<Arnold> There are problems with the current driver regarding the newest generation of NVIDIA graphics card.
<Arnold> But that issue is not Ubuntu-specific.
<tokinwhiteman> Well this is an older card, it'
<tokinwhiteman> it
<Shape> are the nvidia proprietary drivers made by nvidia?
<tokinwhiteman> its a 7300GY
<sk1special> fucking fuck shit
<sk1special> okay..
<astraljava> sk1special: Language, please.
<sk1special> sorry
<Shape> On the Nvidia website you can choose Linux as an operating system so I'm guessing they are from the company correct?
<sk1special> so. there was this random box open..that said dnd file i believe. so i was just like eh..whats that. lets just close it...
<tokinwhiteman> The defualt drivers ubuntu loads are the proprietary drivers right?
<tokinwhiteman> for nvidia?
<sk1special> so it force restarted me.. and now my menu boxes look like there from windows 98  ie flat grey etc. and my admin password used to autenticate everything is not working..and my terminal gives me the message - xlib extension RANDR missing
<Arnold> No, it's the open source Nouveau ones that is being used by default for NVIDIA users.
<Arnold> You need to install it through Additional Devices or by installing "nvidia-current"
<tokinwhiteman> That's the one I have installed.
<Hatrix76> is it out yet
<Shape> tokinwhiteman: Ubuntu actually prompts you to install the Proprietary Drivers right after the OS installs.
<Arnold> Actually, it just informs you that you may need to install them if you want to.
<tokinwhiteman> That's what I thought. Thanks. I
<Arnold> Then again, it's not specific to NVIDIA.
<Shape> yep
<natman_> Shape: it doesnt for me
<Shape> natman_: Strange. It did so on 3 computers of mine.
<Arnold> If you have a proprietary printer, then it will ask you to install the driver for it from the repository.
<Arnold> And it happens as long as you start Additional Drivers and exit it.
<Arnold> It won't bug you anymore afterwards.
<natman_> Shape:  it used to always do so for me, but on a computer that 11.10 always gave me option to get nividia driver, the live 12.04 doesnt tell me about anything
<sk1special> can anyone tell me why my password isnt working for my nvidia settings?
<Arnold> It should accept your own account password no matter what.
<Ben64> nvidia-settings doesn't need a password
<Arnold> It does when you try to save your settings to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ben64> oh
<sk1special> yeah no.. it says incorrect..and none of the changes i make are taking affect. to save the config file it does.
<Ben64> well you don't need xorg.conf
<Arnold> So you don't have to start it with sudo or gksuo in order to be able to save it.
<sk1special> i need to change my seetings..because my pc just crashed and when it restarted my monitors were switched
<sk1special> left on right right on left . and it wont let me change anything..
<Ben64> nvidia-settings will let you change that without root
<Arnold> With automatic configuration, probably not. But if you want to use a resolution or refresh rate different than the automatic one gives, then yes, you might need to have the settings saved in /etc/X11/xorg.conf for it to be preserved in each X restarts.
<sk1special> says RANDR extension missing on display 0.0
<Arnold> Then you might not have it installed... entirely.
<Arnold> Try "glxgears" for example.
<Arnold> Are you getting any kind of hardware acceleration?
<sk1special> no it was all working fine. i was running xwinwrap to have a screensaver as my desktop background
<sk1special> and there was a random box open that i closed labeled dnd file or something.
<ferni> hmm. its out now
<sk1special> that crashed my pc . and now i cant change any of the video settings..and the menu boxes look like they are from windows 98
<ferni> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<tokinwhiteman> With the glxgears, is 1351.681 FPS good?
<Arnold> Usually it's around 5000.
<Arnold> But does it feel fast?
<Arnold> Or it's a bit sluggish?
<tokinwhiteman> well
<tokinwhiteman> this pc is like from 2005
<Ben64> 108579 frames in 5.0 seconds
<tokinwhiteman> i saved it from the trash
<tokinwhiteman> it's a dell xps 400
<Ben64> they say the fps is not a good benchmark though
<tokinwhiteman> with a first gen pentium d, 2.8 ghz, 2 gb ram, 512mb 7300GT
<Ben64> i doubt my computer is 80x better
<Arnold> 13362 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2672.389 FPS
<Arnold> NVIDIA GeForce 9500GT 1GB here
<sk1special> thats what im getting with the gears pic up..twice that if i minimize it
<tokinwhiteman> 753 frames in 5.0 seconds = 150.501 FPS
<mikeconcepts> ferni, thanks for link, was just now looking for that
<tokinwhiteman> that's with maximized here
<tokinwhiteman> regular size
<tokinwhiteman> 6889 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1377.732 FPS
<sk1special> any suggestions on what i should do people? i could just fresh install the new update too right?
<tokinwhiteman> I've been on the beta now for weeks. I'll just do the upgrade when it's released.
<sk1special> yeah but i cant change any of my graphics settings now
<sk1special> and i just installed this the night before last
<tokinwhiteman> have you tried to reset unity?
<tokinwhiteman> idk if that would help or not
<sk1special> no how do i do that?
<tokinwhiteman> unity --reset
<tokinwhiteman> enter that into a command line
<Arnold> It's his X that's more or else affected. Not really Compiz or Unity per say.
<Arnold> Well practically Ubuntu+1 releases are "semi-rolling" until it is reaches the release date.
<tokinwhiteman> What happens when you put in start-x ?
<tokinwhiteman> startx *
<Arnold> No idea, I haven't been using that method to start X since years.
<sk1special> well that reset command failed.. like 30 different compiz errors
<tokinwhiteman> I meant that directed to sk1pecial
<Arnold> Either it's "sudo telinit 3" then "sudo telinit 5" or "sudo stop lightdm" and "sudo start lightdm"
<Arnold> Ah, sorry.
<sk1special> startx says x user not authorized
<sk1special> * to run x server
<tokinwhiteman> can you get into unity 2d?
<sk1special> command?
<tokinwhiteman> you don't get the login screen at all?
<sk1special> after startx you mean?
<sk1special> no just says user not authorized to run x server
<tokinwhiteman> when you turn your pc on
<sk1special> ah yeah
<tokinwhiteman> ok
<tokinwhiteman> try getting into unity 2d from the login screen
<sk1special> how so? like i said this is my second/3rd day using linux
<lcc> which version of perl will be in 12.04?
<tokinwhiteman> click the ubuntu logo next to your username and select unity 2d
<sk1special> mmk brb
<notKlaatu> hi does anyone have any idea how/why a newly installed 12.04 would have .gvfs listed with perms of d???????? and owner user and group of ?
<notKlaatu> those are the literal characters "?", not me asking a question emphatically.
<notKlaatu> has anyone else seen this?  fresh install, just done this morning.
<notKlaatu> nevermind, i guess i need to unmount it.
<sk1special> okay.. i just restarted to try again. and the menus look normal now. and it let me change my screen back,
<sk1special> BUT
<sk1special> it said theres a error with unity 2d..report the problem. so i did.. and i had to enter a password. and That password is says is not recognized ..
<sk1special> and when i click the workspace button. its not letting me drag windows to other workspace..
<sk1special> and while it used to show my screen like 0o big square..it now just shows one block..
<sk1special> big square little square*
<sk1special> okay. its because its listed as *twin view * in my nvidia settings. and when i switch it to extened. it pretends like it saved..but doesnt actually do it
<dustinspringman> sk1special: I had some of the same issues and found that even though I did nvidia-xconfig and nvidia-settings and ensured the settings saved... I still had to edit my xorg.conf file manually.. minor change really, but it resolved my issue permanently.
<tomodachi> win 11
<sk1special> how do you do that?
<alvin> sk1special: perl 5, version 14, subversion 2 (v5.14.2)
<ironm> hello. Does anyone use cryptsetup with softraid? (based on mdadm)
<ironm> I use raid5 (mdadm) and getting approx 160MB/s /write to un-encrypted RAID5 volume/ .. *but* only approx 70MB/s when wrting to encrypted RAID5 volume (ext4 fs). The base system with FX-4100 CPU (hardware AES support) and 16GB ECC RAM should handle it better (I guess). The CPU load of all cores is not higher than approx 30% (htop)
<natman_> Is that a new Kubuntu Logo on the main site?
<Pitel> why is 64bit not the recommended dosnload? I thought it will be.
<jrgifford> Pitel: time, concern about testing, etc.
<ferni> ikonia: what is your problem?
<ikonia> I have no problem
<ferni> why did you ban me from #ubuntu
<ferni> www.ubuntu.com clearly says the 12.04 is out
<ikonia> because pretty much 30 seconds after I said "it's not out until the official release annoucement" and explained that the ubuntu servers where being updated, you stated it's out and linked
<ikonia> discussion over.
<ferni> isnt it official if the official website says its out?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> as I announced 30 seconds before you posted and gave a warning that anyone stating it was out would be removed
<ikonia> you'll be allowed back intot he channel tomorrow.
<tokinwhiteman> ikonia: mods get no love.
<ikonia> I need no love
<tokinwhiteman> lol
<ferni> oh, sorry I thought info at official site that says its out means there is release announcement also
<ikonia> even though I made it clear 30 seconds before
<ikonia> I often find when a channel is muted and an operator makes a clear statment about something that it's wise to just go totally against that 30 seconds after the channel has been unmuted
<ferni> as i explained 30 seconds ago that I thought it was released and there was a release announcement because official website said it was out
<ferni> but never mind, didn't mean to offend you. just misundersto
<ikonia> ferni: despite me saying 30 seconds before that explaining that the servers where being updated and it wasn't released
<ikonia> I can see how that clear statment may have confused you
<ikonia> ferni: no offense taken
<ferni> ikonia: well, I didn't follow the chat so closely, after your comment I opened ubuntu.com and was like "oh well this is out"
<ferni> should read more carefully :)
<ikonia> yes
<ben72> any issues with 64-bit? I've almost always gone for 32 so far..
<ikonia> ben72: no more/less than any other distro
<Flywater> 64-bit is good
<Pitel> okay, I set auto hiding of panel, it disappeared and now I can;t get irt back, even when I put mous to the left side. :D unity...
<ben72> what are the main advantages of 64-bit except ram usage?
<Pitel> (in virtualbox)
<drussell> Pitel: ahhh, so not tried virtualbox, but in physical, it now requires "pressure" from the mouse pointer to get the panel to pop out
<MrKeuner> how do you add apps to autostart in precise?
<rcsheets> So is this channel now about Quantal?
<Flywater> ...maybe?
<Flywater> waiting for ubuntu 12.04.1
<Bennlucky7> its 6month if u wanna wait 12.10
<Pitel> drussell: oh, okay :)
<rcsheets> Flywater: are you aware that's expected in July?
<drussell> Pitel: it helps to prevent the panel from popping out when you didn't want it do
<alvin> Is it already possible to update from 10.04 to 12.04, or do we have to wait until 12.04.1?
<Flywater> yes,now you can update from 10.04 to 12.04
<Flywater> waiting for WPS office software
<tehowe> If I downloaded the dailies yesterday, is there any point in getting ISOs today for the mini-install party I'm hosting?
<tehowe> Other than to seed of course
<tehowe> The dates on the dailies were 4/23 and one was 4/25... anyone know if there were last minute changes?
<arand> tehowe: check the md5sum, they may in fact be the same..
<rcsheets> tehowe: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/MD5SUMS
<tehowe> Ok thank you :)
<tehowe> Save me a search - bash to strip md5 from existing ISO?
<ironhalik> so, when do I break the champagne
<ironhalik> ? :>
<ironhalik> md5sum file
<ironhalik> tehowe:
<tehowe> Wot, that's easy!
<gorski> i'm on lucid and in Update Manager i don't see any 12.04 update possibility, is it going to be avaiable?
<tehowe> :)
<Ian_Corne> it will be
<tehowe> Yeah checked the amd64 and i386 they're the same
<gorski> Ian_Corne can you tell me how much i need to wait?
<tehowe> Argh doesn't Brasero support burning to two drives at once? :P
<ironhalik> as in, amd64 md5 is the same as i386 md5? :>
<rcsheets> does anyone happen to know if the precise alternate installer supports installing lucid, assuming you give it the right preseed settings?
<rcsheets> ironhalik: i think he means the same as the daily he downloaded prior to the official precise release.
<rcsheets> the same as each other would be very unlikely
<tehowe> ironhalik: Yeah if you dloaded yesterday i386 = today's i386 etc
<ironhalik> yeah, huh
<ironhalik> if they were the same, we could all go lotto/megamillions
<datruth> Is there away I can take space from my windows partition and add it to my linux partition?
<xranby> datruth: yes, ubuntu can shrink your windows partition to make room for linux
<ThePendulum> datruth: I think Gparted can do that (partition resizing), but you risk damaging either Linux or Windows, or both
<ThePendulum> So make sure you know what you're doing
<xranby> datruth: the ubuntu installer can do this operation for you
<rcsheets> or, instead of knowing what you're doing, just have up-to-date backups :)
<tomodachi> datruth: ive done it many times, nothing has ever gone wrong resizing my windows fs from gparted
<ThePendulum> xranby: I assume he has Ubuntu already installed?
<datruth> xranby: so I need to re-install?
<krababbel> xranby: Can it do that for an installed Ubuntu?
<datruth> ahh I use gparted?
<ThePendulum> ^
<krababbel> datruth: Is you Ubuntu partition behind Windows?
<xranby> datruth: krababbel: start your system in ubuntu test-mode using the install cd and use gparted
<datruth> krababbel: I installed windows7 first then I installed kubuntu
<xranby> you cant resize the harddrive while it are in use
<datruth> oic I need to get a cd then
<datruth> and burn it
<tomodachi> or a usb
<krababbel> I think Ubuntu won't find its partition if you change the beginning sector.
<ThePendulum> datruth: Can be done with a USB stick, if you have one around
<krababbel> You'll need to configure fstab, grub and swap initrd.gz again.
<datruth> I dont have any with any free space
<krababbel> http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=244991 something like that
<datruth> hrmm what if I re-install ubuntu I guess I could move the bar to the left to shrink the partition?
<ThePendulum> datruth: Yes, if you don't have Ubuntu completely configured and all, I think a reinstall would be the best option
<krababbel> first shrink windows, if you have windows7, you can do it from within windows
<datruth> ThePendulum: okay but I still have to use the pre-existing parition otherwise i'd have to re-install win7?
<Flywater> i don't like win7 but i have to keep it on my notebook...
<tero> so when will this channel supopor that Q... q..(what is the name again?)
<datruth> ThePendulum: so is that correct would win7 need to be re-installed?
<ThePendulum> datruth: Only if you mess up, basically
<datruth> lulz
<datruth> alright thx
<Daekdroom> Quantal Quetzal, I believe, tero
<tero> i have no idea how to pronounce  this
<tero> :)
<ThePendulum> Kuwantal Kuwetzal
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<Flywater> what broswers are you using
<Flywater> anybody?
<ThePendulum> Chromium
<Flywater> i use opera
<tehowe> Firefox
<Flywater> waiting for opera 12.00
<ThePendulum> Opera is very nice as well, but it has a bit too many features
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Discussion and support for Quantal Quetzal | Release schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule | Precise Support in #ubuntu | Precise has been released! |So long and thanks for all the bugs!
<ThePendulum> So, I've seen screenshots showing the keyboard showcuts for Unity/Ubuntu 12.04
<ThePendulum> How can I get that screen?
<Daekdroom> ThePendulum, press and hold the <Super> key
<Daekdroom> (probably a Windows logo in your keyboard)
<ThePendulum> Well. Very well.
<ThePendulum> Ha, yeah I know where to find the Super key
<Daekdroom> Well, some people don't.
<ThePendulum> I understand
<ThePendulum> Are there Super keys available with a penguin rather than a Windows flag?
<datruth> kubuntu site is slow in downloading
<datruth> anyone have a fast link?
<Flywater> super key=win key
<datruth> 12.04 is what   I want to download for amd64
<Daekdroom> Never saw an image of a penguin Super key.
<xranby> datruth: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Flywater> ubuntu.com is crash...
<BluesKaj> hmm, nothing in the repos here yet ...what's happening ?
<datruth> thx
<Flywater> too many people visit ubuntu.com...
<datruth> 12.04 is beta2 ?
<tomodachi> datruth: no its out now
<tomodachi> stable full release
<datruth> oh really?
<datruth> I thought it 12.04 wasn't considered a stable release
<Pici> Why wouldn't it be?
<peto_> in my new computer, Precise Pangolin consumes 32 Watts under low charge, whilst Windws 7 consumes only 20 Watts. (Ubuntu 11.10 consumed 40 Watts). Why all these differences?
<Daekdroom> peto_, mostly likely video card powermanagement
<datruth> I was reading on the site that its not for users who want a stable system
<BluesKaj> tomodachi, full release is out where ?
<tomodachi> ubuntu.com
<Daekdroom> datruth, that is, until it's released.
<tomodachi> but its quite overloaded
<Daekdroom> When it's released, then it's considered stable.
<datruth> Daekdroom: hrmm confusing
<Daekdroom> Not at all.
<BluesKaj> think the NA servers are behind
<datruth> Daekdroom: so the link im downloading right now is a stable release of kubuntu 12.04?
<Daekdroom> datruth, I don't know what you're downloading
<peto_> Daekdroom, may be it is the video card, if so, I hope a more efficient controller is found
<datruth> ttp://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Daekdroom> datruth, that should be the stable release, indeed.
<Pici> datruth: That looks like ubuntu, not Kubuntu
<datruth> Pici: good eye your correct
<helo> i'm getting an error trying to upgrade: "E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libjpeg-dev'."
<helo> i probably shouldn't bother with trying to upgrade, and just do a fresh install...
<helo> oh, +1 is qq now
<ironhalik> so I guess most of us should move to #ubuntu now? :>
<helo> apparently
<ironhalik> Ok, so, hows 12.10 going? :)
<yellabs-r2> hello there
<yellabs-r2> i have no login sound ( 12.04 ) updated today
<yellabs-r2> how can i workaround ?
<holstein> yellabs-r2: check the obvious stuff.. mute, wires... open a terminal and run "aplay -l" ...if you are using pulse consider installing pavucontrol .../join #ubuntu for support :)
<patdk-wk> yay for quetzal
<yellabs-r2> its an clean install, sound works
<yellabs-r2> just no login sound, its not in startup applications either
<patdk-wk> yellabs-r2, your in the wrong channel for 12.04 support
<ironhalik> well, sort of
<yellabs-r2> hmm ?
<yellabs-r2> +1 is this release cycle yes ?
<ironhalik> technically, the support moved to #ubuntu
<patdk-wk> yes, release cycle for 12.10
<ironhalik> at the moment of release
<yellabs-r2> ok
<datruth> is beta2 the latest of kubuntu 12.04?
<yellabs-r2> but we are still running 12.04 beta, its not released yet..
<yellabs-r2> well never mind
<ironhalik> ;>
<yellabs-r2> ok, need to go to ubuntu
<ironhalik> yellabs-r2: http://goshawknest.wordpress.com/2011/10/19/how-to-disable-login-sound-on-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric/
<Pici> We're not going to yell at you for using this channel for support, maybe in a few hours though....
<yellabs-r2> yeah release party then
<yellabs-r2> :P
<datruth> how can I determine if I am on beta 2 already?
<ironhalik> it may be a long shot, but check if the sound is enable - disable the NoDisplay, and check in startup apps for the sound
 * yellabs-r2 reading link 
<ironhalik> yellabs-r2: you can do it backwards, and check if the sound is enabled :P
<yellabs-r2> trying
<ironm> is 12.04 already out?
<patdk-wk> yep
<ironhalik> for me, its disabled and if I remember correctly, it was disabled by default
<patdk-wk> so said the email I received
<ironm> thank you patdk-wk :)
<ironhalik> ah, the 32bit is still recommended!
<ironhalik> Shame.
<Daekdroom> Is it? D:
<ironhalik> yeah, the site says so
<captine> hi all.  anyone here have issues with 12.04  wifi range?   my wifi is very poor and although says connected, does not even ping google when i am away from router.  11.10 worked fine at similar distance
<captine> hi all.  anyone here have issues with 12.04  wifi range?   my wifi is very poor and although says connected, does not even ping google when i am away from router.  11.10 worked fine at similar distance
<tomodachi> woho first issue in 12.04 !!!
<tomodachi> on the stable release!
<Stanley00> captine: I think you can ask precise question in #ubuntu now
<tomodachi> congrats!
<captine> ah
<captine> my bad.  thanks
<ichat> !isitout ;)
<ichat> is it me or am i missing a count down like with previous released
<ironhalik> cool, even my ssh MOTD changed to something without 'Development' in it
<jtrucks> so just so I'm doing this right, to make sure I'm on 12.04 release going from beta, I just do apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<jtrucks> is there something else I should do?
<Flywater> no
<jtrucks> cool. thanks.
<jtrucks> oh. how do I confirm it's on final/release so I don't just run update/upgrade every hour :P
<BluesKaj> whwre's the upgrade ..nothing in the repos here at all , since apr 22
<ironhalik> BluesKaj: because it was pretty much at final version on apr 22
<Flywater> yes
<BluesKaj> then the devs should tell us ...been waiting for hrs ..nothing new
<Flywater> only one
<astraljava> BluesKaj: If there are no more bugs found, no updates to packages are required.
<BluesKaj> the kmail fix isn't in the pipe , obviously
<Stanley00> BluesKaj: how about sudo apt-get update & upgrade? mine has upgrade hours ago
<BluesKaj> yup , also did dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> stll nada
<BluesKaj> kmail is seriously broken here ...I thought it was being worked ...guess not
<BluesKaj> very disappointing
<astraljava> BluesKaj: Is there a bug about it? Track the progress on that one. If not, file it.
<BluesKaj> astraljava, stating the obvious doesn't help
<astraljava> Waiting to see a package landing on the archives is... not so informative.
<astraljava> BluesKaj: I'm sorry, but no one can help unless the issue is being tracked somewhere.
<BluesKaj> astraljava, there are several segfaults associated with kmail , i think too many to fix ...I got talked into using kmailm again and now I regret it . Altho I like kamil a lot in it's earlier versions like kde3
<astraljava> BluesKaj: Well you could try to go on #kubuntu and talk to people over there. Maybe some of the devs hang out in there, but at least they will have more knowledge about the KDE packages.
<BluesKaj> astraljava, don't worry I'm there ...everyday aamof
<ThePendulum> How do I add a certain folder to those quicklinks on the left?
<ThePendulum> In Nautilus, that is
<Daekdroom> Make them a bookmark in nautilus
<ThePendulum> I figured, but how?
<Daekdroom> In nautilus, click and drag the folder to the left bar.
<ThePendulum> Daekdroom: That doesn't work, it drops the folder inside one of the folders already there. However, I found a Bookmark option in the menu on top
<Daekdroom> Oh. I guess it's working for me because I already have bookmarks listed on the left.
<ThePendulum> Darn, now I have Documents, Downloads, etc. twice
<ThePendulum> One in the home folder, and one on the HDD
<ThePendulum> For each
<datruth> ThePendulum: I guess I messed up
<datruth> I rebooted and got a grub error
<datruth> ;/
<ThePendulum> datruth: Woosh
<datruth> ThePendulum: so I have to start all over now?
<ThePendulum> Yes, basically.
<ThePendulum> Is there a way to remove/hide the notification area
<ThePendulum> Not the mail icon etc., but the one that shows some of my opened programs
<peto__> bye for now
<Deithrian> Where's the Kubuntu 64bit torrent ? http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/precise/desktop/kubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Deithrian> not found?
<antix> I've installed gnome-panel in 12.04 but the graphics is very slow. how do I loose the fading of menus etc?
<ThePendulum> antix: Login on Gnome Classic?
<ozpy> Hi. I run Ubuntu 12.04 beta... I was updating regularly but I still see the icon "INSTALL RELASE". Is my system runing the beta or it was updated to release?
<ozpy> I updated it this morning
<ThePendulum> ozpy: In a terminal, type 'lsb_release -a'
<ThePendulum> If you see (development branch) somewhere, you're still running the beta
<datruth> How do you upgrade from the beta branch to stable?
<ThePendulum> sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade?
<Daekdroom> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ThePendulum> ^
<datruth> hrmm ok ignore do-release-upgrade ?
<ozpy> thependulum: http://pastebin.com/TdvHq6yW
<ozpy> thanks pal
<Daekdroom> the dist-upgrade might be necessary for installing new packages.
 * datruth hopes re-installing kubuntu will restore the windows bootloader
<ozpy> the prendulum: So mine is satble
<ozpy> *Stable
<ThePendulum> ozpy: Sorry, my system crashed. I assume you are then, yes
<stimpie> lots of errors upgrading mysql
<datruth> YES!
<datruth> So I dont have to start over
<datruth> just had to reinstall kubuntu
<natman> whats the default instant messeger program in Kubuntu 1204?
<datruth> How can I get all the unused space to be added to the linux partition?
<gaelfx> datruth: I would say gparted, but you're using KDE, so I'm not sure which partitioner to use
<thiebaude> datruth, can you use your kubuntu live cd to adjust your partition?
<gaelfx> thiebaude: yeah, that would've been the right thing for me to have said :P
<thiebaude> :)
<thiebaude> gaelfx, it saved me a few days ago
<datruth> I have a live cd yes but I can't get the unused space from windows and the unused space from linux to combine can I not do this?
<thiebaude> datruth, i guess creating a new partition would not work
<thiebaude> or shrinking windows
<datruth> I have already shrunk windows
<datruth> now I want all the unused space from the primary and extended drives to be one partition
<thiebaude> ahh ok
<thiebaude> datruth, not sure how to do that
<datruth> I only have 1 drive but had a dual boot
<datruth> dang
<datruth> ;/
<thiebaude> datruth, i do the dual boot thing too
<thiebaude> wish i did not have to,
<datruth> ahh perhaps partition magic can help they have a merge option
<thiebaude> cool i got a new kernel in my updates :)
<ajf> I dist-upgraded and upgraded today... nothing. I guess I actually got the release version yesterday when I ran dist-upgrade
<gaelfx> datruth: in the partitioner, does it show any unallocated space?
<Daekdroom> ajf, there never are package updates so close to the release, so yeah.
<gaelfx> ajf: don't worry, there'll probably be slews of updates in the coming weeks
<ajf> I know
<datruth> gaelfx: yes over 200gb
<thiebaude> wow
<ajf> It's just I realise I must have been using therelease version since yesterday when I dist-upgraded after installing 12.04 beta
<thiebaude> i have dist-upgrades now
<thiebaude> just 53mb
<thiebaude> but of coarse its a slow go,lol
<ajf> still takes ages to install
<ajf> yeah
<thiebaude> bombarded servers
<ajf> ahh
<ajf> I wondered why update was so slow
<thiebaude> im glad i had installed 12.04 a few days ago on the laptop and desktop
<natman> whats the default IM client on 1204 kubuntu?>
<GirlyGirl> natman: kopete but kde-telepathy is in repos
 * GirlyGirl was confused with the 1204 kubuntu part initially
<natman> GirlyGirl: have you used Tele, any good, as good as Kopete?
<GirlyGirl> natman: It lacks features and has bugs making it not a good option, but you can tell that it has better potential than kopete for the future
<GirlyGirl> natman: If you don't see the telepathy plasmoid (invisible icon), put it in the system tray seems to work only there
<natman> GirlyGirl: cool, think ill stick with Kopete till ( can type/pronounce ) 12.10
<gaelfx> datruth: ok, is the unallocated space located next to the space you want to add it to?
<jtrucks> so if lsb-release has "DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 12.04 LTS"" in it, does that mean it's on final release now? I don't remember what it said during beta :(
<patdk-wk> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu precise (development branch)"
<jtrucks> oh, yay, thanks!
<jtrucks> that means I already updated to release yesterday
<jtrucks> sweetness.
<GirlyGirl> jtrucks: ALso tty sessions say Ubuntu Developmet branch
<jtrucks> tty sessions?
<ts2> jtrucks, that does not mean you are on final, just use the package manager to keep up-to-date and you'll be on final when no updates are available
<jtrucks> okay.
<jtrucks> I've been doing apt-get update/upgrade now and then.
<GirlyGirl> jtrucks: Press CTRL + ALT + F1 to see what tty is
<jtrucks> This has no head on it. It's server only.
<jtrucks> I ssh in.
<jtrucks> is that /etc/issue?
<jtrucks> or /etc/motd?
<thiebaude> GirlyGirl, whats the command to get back to the desktop from ctrl alt f1?
<jtrucks> isn't the X console on F5 or F7? (this might be >12yr old info though)
<jtrucks> .130
<jtrucks> oops
<astraljava> thiebaude: Ctrl + Alt + F7
<thiebaude> astraljava, thanks
<TheSimkin> anyone try out 12.04 lts ?
<TheSimkin> thinking of doing the ugprade
<TheSimkin> a little nervous
<thiebaude> TheSimkin, been using it the past few days, its stable for me on the laptop and desktop
<thiebaude> unity
<jtrucks> TheSimkin: I've been running it for a while as a server. runs great.
<TheSimkin> great
<TheSimkin> thanks guys
<TheSimkin> going to update all my packages
<TheSimkin> and then run the upgrade
<jtrucks> cool.
<donpdonp> Has Quetzal been released? Ive been waiting 4evar. :)
<donpdonp> congrats ubuntu team and testers!
<astraljava> Quetzal is the name for the new dev release, so definitely not released.
<natman> astraljava: have you learned how to pronunce it yet?
<trism> natman: ketsal I believe, like Quetzalcoatl
<astraljava> Will not even make an attempt. I'll just refer to Q and be done with it. If someone confuses it with the Bond franchise, it's not my problem.
<patdk-wk> not Q fron startrek?
<Dan-The-Man> so i guess this channel is all about ubuntu 12.10 now huh? :D
<patdk-wk> well, atleast till november
<kfizz> I'm upgrading from an .iso image mounted as a CD, but the upgrade still has to download 2700 files. Is that normal?
<Dan-The-Man> kfizz, ur updating from 11.10 to 12.04?
<astraljava> Dan-The-Man: Of course, that's the nature of it.
<kfizz> Dan-The-Man, yup
<Dan-The-Man> kfizz, yea i would say that is normal.  I would suggest just doing a fresh install though.  Always works way better for me
<kfizz> Dan-The-Man, that is my plan for when I have a chance to backup all the stuff I need that isn't on $HOME.
<Dan-The-Man> kfizz, ah i see.  Yea in the time being, u should be fine with those updates
<ironhalik> Anyone knows if there is a way to get drop box web url for a file, via nautilus context menu?
<Dan-The-Man> ironhalik, my understanding is you need to move it to the public folder using the web interface and get the url that way
<kfizz> ironhalik, in previous versions, there was a menu item when right clicked from which you could copy the public URL, but I haven't seen it in a while and I'm not sure what happened to it.
<sobersabre> hi.
<sobersabre> I am having a problem with dual screens on intel G45 mobile.
<sobersabre> (laptop)
<sobersabre> I hoped the latest up-to-date libs/drivers would solve the problem.
<ironhalik> kfizz: yeah, but the public URL is /home/user/Dropbox/file for me :D
<sobersabre> I've installed vaapi drm driver too, but I have no idea how to use it.
<sobersabre> I think the crash/stuck X happens only with compositor enabled, which kinda beats the latest gnome3 shell, unity, etc.
<kfizz> ironhalik, open a terminal, type "dropbox puburl /home/user/Dropbox/Public/file" and see if that works for you.
<Steevca> I am using ubuntu 12.04 and i can't get the unity launcher to autohide when using some program.
<Steevca> I am using unity-2d
<Steevca> Oh,wrong chanell. :S
<samster34> hi! I've been using ubuntu 12.04 in virtualbox on a windows 7 host....and now all of a sudden my launcher turned from a glassy-look to a bright purple
<Monotoko> samster34, #ubuntu is the best place to ask about 12.04 now :)
<samster34> it is? lol yesterday I was directed here
<Monotoko> samster34, it was released today XD
<samster34> ah. I see
<rymate1234> so what happens to this channel whilst there's no active developement version? ^_^
<astraljava> rymate1234: The quetzal archive is already there, they'll start syncing one of these days. Stable release support is where it always is.
<jtrucks> so, since I'm sticking with 12.04 LTS, I'll be back here in a couple years ;)
<jtrucks> o/
<jtrucks> thanks for all the help folks!
<thiebaude> ok take care cya later :)
<philipballew_> thats a long time
<thiebaude> yep 5yrs,lol
<scientes> where is the release party??
<natman> hey, i am running ubuntu 12.04 live, from usb stick - it runs quiet well. when i go for full install to HDD will it be much slower? ( the pc is old'ish, 1,6ghz centrino dual core, 2gb ram, tiny nvidia card )
<samster34> natman: I don't know. It does run pretty damn sluggish in my VM though :)
<astraljava> scientes: #ubuntu-release-party
<astraljava> natman: Support for precise on #ubuntu... /me points at /topic
<natman> cool thx
<astraljava> But generally running from RAM tends to be pretty fast.
<astraljava> Loading from the stick is much faster than from CD, too.
<scientes> why doesn't this channel redirect to #ubuntu-release-party >
<astraljava> scientes: This is a support channel for the dev release.
<scientes> astraljava, cause you are that excited to not switch to systemd?
<scientes> :P sry
<astraljava> Doesn't have anything to do with IRC channels.
<scientes> wasn't the dev release just forked today?
<astraljava> Yes. Again, look at the /topic.
<SafariMonkey> hello people! just wondering, does compiz not work on 12.04 default or is there another reason it crashes? I just updated, restarted and got the message that compiz crashed. if I thy to relaunch it it crashes again. :/
<scientes> SafariMonkey, #ubuntu
<SafariMonkey> oh sorry I was on here yesterday, forgot about that
<SafariMonkey> :P
<SafariMonkey> get that a lot?
<astraljava> Somewhat. :)
<Debolaz> Can we have proper apple keyboard layouts for next version of Ubuntu? :)
<astraljava> Dunno, aren't there quite many? I can work on mine, though.
<Debolaz> Well, I know the norwegian macintosh keyboard layout is just plain wrong on any modern mac keyboard.
<Debolaz> And supposedly so is the british apple keyboard layout.
<airlynx> I need some help gathering a backtrace for a bug report, when I plug a USB headset into my system XFCE quits but can be restarted with "sudo /ec/init.d/lightdm restart" from TTY1
<airlynx> oops, that should read "sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart"
<airlynx> Apport doesn't generate anything in /var/crash when XFCE quits
<scientes> Debolaz, apple keyboard works fine, i have it
<Debolaz> scientes: The norwegian apple keyboard layout in ubuntu does not work fine.
<scientes> Debolaz, you just have to switch the fn mode with $ echo 2 | sudo tee /sys/module/hid_apple/parameters/fnmode
<Debolaz> For instance, the key to the left of 1 is pipe, not single quote like it says on the keyboard.
<scientes> Debolaz, well get on the kernel mailing lists with a new version, it is "drivers/hid/hid-apple.c
<scientes> " in the kernel
<scientes> Debolaz, apple completely ignored the HID specifications
<Debolaz> https://github.com/socketpuppet/Ubuntu-MacBook-Norwegian-keyboard <- This is what I use to fix the problem.
<scientes> and made a completely non-standard keyboard
<scientes> Debolaz, IIRC its hard to fix the non-US keyboards while also keeping the US keyboards working
<Debolaz> It's pointless to blame Apple for this, it's not going to change the fact that ubuntu does not work with norwegian apple keyboards without replacing symbols/no
<Debolaz> I imagine symbols/no is fairly local to norway.
<scientes> i've read some of the docs
<samster34> I can forgive them, I make completely non-standard keyboard layouts for my own purposes too :p
<scientes> Debolaz, no, ubuntu works fine with non-us keyboard that are not apple, the apple keyboard are "special:
<scientes> so you certainly can blame apple, however that will not fix the problem
<Debolaz> scientes: I didn't say you can't blame apple, I said it's pointless.
<scientes> Debolaz, there was alot of work on the keyboard to make the numpad work for example, by emulating numlock
<Debolaz> scientes: There's a big difference. Saying Apple did this and that wrong doesn't change the fact that apple keyboards does not work. A solution has to come on the OS side.
<scientes> Debolaz, git clone https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git
<scientes> thats a big download however
<scientes> you can also download the non-git version from http://kernel.org
<Debolaz> scientes: I don't know much about Linux kernel programming. All I know is that the problem goes away if I replace a single file on my system.
<scientes> and then hack on ./drivers/hid/hid-apple.c
<scientes> Debolaz, well that only fixed it for X11
<scientes> Debolaz, open a bug on launchpad against the kernel and xorg-server and the ubuntu apple team
<Debolaz> Aight.
<scientes> and link to that file cause that will help
<scientes> Debolaz, also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard
<Debolaz> scientes: Perhaps an adequate solution is some kind of package that replaces the symbol file and keeps it from being overwritten on updates?
<scientes> Debolaz, a fix in the kernel is FAR better
<scientes> esp as wayland is being developed
<scientes> but that file has all the information
<scientes> but you have to file a bug
 * Debolaz decides to be brave and tries to install 12.04 with btrfs and fde.
 * scientes is using btrfs with precise
<scientes> what is fde?
<Debolaz> Full disk encryption.
<Debolaz> A combination I know was broken a few ubuntus ago.
<Debolaz> I'm just curious to see if it works in 12.04 again.
<scientes> btrfs is slated to have encryption within the filesystem
<scientes> i know know if thats a good idea
<scientes> ecryptfs is far cooler
<Debolaz> I just like fde because it's so simple. You can't really screw it up.
<Debolaz> Partial encryption solutions can be very fragile since they require the user to pay a lot more attention.
<datruth> whats a good graphical tool for asset managment
<datruth> ?
<scientes> datruth, gnucash
<scientes> thats double entry accounting
<datruth> hrmm
<Debolaz> Nice, full disk encryption + btrfs seems to work again. :)
<Logan_> Pici: The lack of a space before "So long" is really bothering me. :-P
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Discussion and support for Quantal Quetzal | Release schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule | Precise Support in #ubuntu | Precise has been released! | So long and thanks for all the bugs!
<Logan_> Pici: <3
<Pici> Logan_: sorry about that ;)
<dupondje> archive not open yet for quantal ? ;)
<Pici> Correct.
<Pici> The schedule cites May 3rd as the toolchain upload date.
<Logan_> Pici: Do you know when daily builds will begin to be available?
<Pici> Logan_: I'm really not sure.  I think they might start to become available before UDS though.
<Logan_> Okay, cool.
<jbicha> Logan_: daily CD images may not start for a few weeks
<airlynx> how do I collect a backtrace if apport crashes along with xfce?  ps x displays almost nothing after the crash but I am able to operate in tty mode, but there is nothing listed in /var/crash
<tsimpson> airlynx: you should ask in #xubuntu
<airlynx> tsimpson, last time I asked about 12.04 I was referred to #ubuntu+1
<airlynx> but I suppose if I read the subject I would realize that 12.04 has officially been release now, sorry
<tsimpson> :)
<FernandoMiguel> sed -i /etc/apt/sources.list s/precise/quantal/g
<FernandoMiguel> and we are ready to go
<FernandoMiguel> this was the FASTEST new toolchain yet :O
<nemo> OMG OMG OMG! soooooo happpy!!!
<nemo> http://mate-desktop.org/install/#ubuntu
<nemo> yayayayayay
<nemo> even supports 12.04
 * nemo dances
<nemo> (just had to share)
<dupondje> I'm searching some help chan for GTK+, any idea's? #gtk+ is dead :(
<Pici> dupondje: I'd look on gnome's irc network.
<nemo> Wow. that finally solves my mom's problem. She's been stuck on 11.04
<nemo> I'm gonna put this on like 5 machines RIGHT NOW.
<zniavre_> dupondje,  its on GIMPNET irc server
<nemo> irc://irc.gimp.org/gtk  I guess, for people who have a client that handles bookmarks (Chatzilla? ) :)
<dupondje> Pici: zniavre_: i'm there, but not really helpfull there :)
 * Pici shrugs
<dupondje> nobody around here with some knowledge ? :)
<FernandoMiguel> dupondje: is it 12.10 related? :p
<dupondje> maby, if I get this fixed, it will give you a new function in 12.04 ;)
<samster34> when I boot into the shell, my keyboard doesn't work, and it lists a bunch of errors being unable to enumerate the usb device on port 10...what do I do?
<MrChrisDruif> sary; you still here?
<MrChrisDruif> My connection died again...
<ThePendulum> How does one hide the indicator panel?
<Bennlucky7> left launcher panel?
<ThePendulum> No, the little application icons that show up on the top, next to the notification icons
<Bennlucky7> ThePendulum: it cant be hide but u can make it transparant
<ThePendulum> Oh, well that's a pity
<ThePendulum> The icons are rather ugly and distracting
<ThePendulum> How can I make it transparent then, at least?
<Bennlucky7> installing compiz setting manager
<datruth> How can I destroy the kde wallet service? everytime I boot up it comes up
<Logan_> Guys, Precise support is in #ubuntu.
<datruth> Really? because they said #ubuntu+1
<Logan_> It was released today.
<datruth> ohhhh gotcha
<datruth> the offical release
<Logan_> Where does it say #ubuntu+1?
<ThePendulum> Logan_: That's really confusing. I got in #Ubuntu about an hour before Ubuntu got released, and they were extremely pissed off at me for asking a 12.04 question. Blame them for all the 12.04 folks in here, really...
<Logan_> Well, now it's released, so support is in #ubuntu. :-)
<ThePendulum> Those guys really are progressive thinkers then
<kyubotsu> offer sup & salad to appease them
<kyubotsu> -_-
<kyubotsu> then ask
<Bennlucky7> lol
<ThePendulum> Sorry for asking here then, anyway
<Logan_> I could go for a cheeseburger.
<ThePendulum> And good luck with Quantal
<sary> MrChrisDruif:
<MrChrisDruif> So, I won't start Deluge for a while ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> I think my ISP kills my connection when it detects torrent activity or something
<MrChrisDruif> sary; you're mohd right?
<sary> i've been "lag" many times today , having a bad connection myself.
<datruth> How do I install adobe flash player?
<chelz> MrChrisDruif: make sure you cap your upload to 80% of your max upload speed
<EvilResistance> !flash | datruth
<ubottu> datruth: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
 * MrChrisDruif forgot max upload speed
<EvilResistance> should i mention that support for oPrecise is now in #ubuntu?  or is that just reiterating the topic nobody reads
<sary> No , am sary .. i was just logged in to the network from another machine.
<sary> EvilResistance: you're right .
<EvilResistance> about which part, Precise support in #ubuntu, or that nobody reads the topic?
<EvilResistance> ;P
<MrChrisDruif> EvilResistance; about both?
<EvilResistance> that's what i thought :P
 * MrChrisDruif doesn't want to go to #ubuntu for his connection issue
 * FernandoMiguel pats MrChrisDruif in the back
<Dan-The-Man> are there available builds of 12.12
<Dan-The-Man> 12.10*
<Logan_> Not yet, Dan-The-Man.
<Dan-The-Man> Logan_, when does that usually happen
<Dan-The-Man> ?
<Logan_> After UDS.
<Dan-The-Man> Logan_, oh i see
<Dan-The-Man> Logan_, uds is may 7-11 right?
<Logan_> Correct.
<Dan-The-Man> Logan_, cool thanks for the help
<Logan_> pn
<Logan_> *np
<xubu2> wow this was quick.  just installed audacity from quantal  :)
<Logan_> xubu2: Pretty sure Quantal isn't out yet.
<sary> MrChrisDruif: so where to head ! #ubuntu-offtopic , or Elsewhere ?
<MrChrisDruif> Concerning?
<MrChrisDruif> sary; ^
<sary> the pure gnome-shell .
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, so you are mohd?
<xubu2> Logan_, repo is already out, have updated and installed audacity.
<sary> Yeah , am the same guy :)
<MrChrisDruif> Alright
<Logan_> !info audacity quantal
<ubottu> Package audacity does not exist in quantal
<Bennlucky7> how there is a repo for quantal
<Logan_> There isn't...
<xubu2>        500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal/universe amd64 Packages
<MrChrisDruif> sary; got a few minutes? I'll try to create a temporary channel..
<MrChrisDruif> Might need to be renamed later if/when we become official
<FernandoMiguel> Logan_: yes there is. I'm using it :D
<sary> MrChrisDruif: sure.
 * Logan_ scratches his head.
<sk1special> chello. how do i fix this Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
<MrChrisDruif> sk1special; precise?
<FernandoMiguel> $ pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<FernandoMiguel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/948381/
<FernandoMiguel> Logan_: ^^
<Bennlucky7> wow
<Logan_> Oh.
<xubu2> Logan_, I'm using a quantal ATM
<FernandoMiguel> say HI to 12.10 :D
<sk1special> ah..whatever the new one is
<FernandoMiguel> Logan_: see /topic :D
<Logan_> xubu2: You're using the Quantal repository, not 12.10.
<Bennlucky7> is it okay use it in 12.04?
<Logan_> Builds of 12.10 aren't out yet.
<MrChrisDruif> sk1special; for support on the newest release (which got released today) please go to #ubuntu
<sk1special> ah yeah. just read the topic .. my bad. thank you
<FernandoMiguel> Logan_: who needs builds when we have repos?
<MrChrisDruif> This channel is for the development version, which got bumped up to 12.10 Quantal Quetzal
<FernandoMiguel> $ lsb_release -a
<FernandoMiguel> Description:	Ubuntu quantal (development branch)
<FernandoMiguel> Release:	12.10
<FernandoMiguel> Codename:	quantal
<Logan_> wait what
<Logan_> So you just have to enable the quantal repository and update?
<FernandoMiguel> ofc
 * Logan_ is stupid.
<FernandoMiguel> I've been doing that since 7.10
<FernandoMiguel> I'm probably the oldest member of this # running all pre-alphas
<Bennlucky7> wekz
<xubu2> FernandoMiguel, then I'm the youngest  ;=)
<FernandoMiguel> <3
<Logan_> FernandoMiguel: You taught me something new today! :-P
<Logan_> xubu2: Sorry about doubting you. :-P
<FernandoMiguel>  which is ?
<Logan_> FernandoMiguel: That you can go to a new prerelease by just changing the sources.
<Logan_> Seems obvious now.
<xubu2> Logan_, no problem
<FernandoMiguel> eheh
<FernandoMiguel> so you never used debian :D
<Logan_> nope :-P'
<FernandoMiguel> H
<Logan_> I've used Ubuntu since Maverick
<Logan_> Precise was my first prerelease
<FernandoMiguel> pffff
<FernandoMiguel> n00b
<FernandoMiguel> eheh
<Logan_> FernandoMiguel: I'm so psyched for the changes in Quantal.
<Logan_> :-P
<FernandoMiguel> ahahah
<FernandoMiguel> the changes for now are the ones in -update and -security
<Logan_> FernandoMiguel: I hope apport goes back to reporting crashes to LP soon.
<Logan_> (In the quantal repo)
 * FernandoMiguel disables it yet again
<yofel> whether apport is on or not is set in /etc/default/apport
<yofel> and hey FernandoMiguel :)
<Logan_> oh, my bad
<FernandoMiguel> yofel: we didn't have to go missing on you guys
<FernandoMiguel> #WIN
<yofel> +1
<Logan_> FernandoMiguel: Why don't you like apport?
<FernandoMiguel> OVER9000
<FernandoMiguel> Logan_: try living with it for 6 months
<yofel> :D
<Logan_> FernandoMiguel: I lived with it for about 3. :-P
<FernandoMiguel> now multiply that for 4 years
<Logan_> hah
<FernandoMiguel> and several laptops
<FernandoMiguel> and daily reboots
<FernandoMiguel> you get tired of stupid pop ups
<FernandoMiguel> those important bugs, I know how to report, thank you very much
<Klikini> Logan_?
<Logan_> Klikini: Just change all instances of "precise" on your sources.list to "quantal."
<Logan_> Except for PPAs/non-Ubuntu repositories, which probably haven't been updated yet.
<Logan_> Then run Update Manager.
<Logan_> And then you're running Quantal! :-P
<Klikini> seriously?
<FernandoMiguel> yes
<FernandoMiguel> why do you doubt us?
<yofel> hm, 20mins left for the upgrade
<Bennlucky7> is it okay running quantal repo in precise?
<Klikini> because that seems strange
<yofel> stupid release day
<FernandoMiguel> yofel: ahaaaahahahaahah
<Logan_> Bennlucky7: Well, yes, because it then becomes Quantal.
<yofel> Klikini: #define running_quantal == have gcc 4.7 installed && lsb_release reports as being quantal
<yofel> nothing more until yet
<Klikini> but that's all that changes. the OS remains the  same...
<Bennlucky7> hmm i think its okay fo ubuntu repo only
<Klikini> "Q will be all about style on the client, with a refresh of our theme  and typography, a start on new iconography and perhaps even a new form  factor taking flight."
<Bennlucky7> Klikini: will it change my compiz configuration if i try quantal repo?
<FernandoMiguel> Klikini: best time to change :D
<FernandoMiguel> nothing to miss match
<Klikini> that's my question, benn
<Bennlucky7> im scared to tried
<FernandoMiguel> llol
<FernandoMiguel> then don't
<FernandoMiguel> +1 isn't for ppl not used to devel versions
<FernandoMiguel> it WILL break
<Klikini> I used 12.04 beta starting the day it was released
<FernandoMiguel> lol
<FernandoMiguel> beta muauaau
<Bennlucky7> FernandoMiguel: do u using compiz?
<Klikini> buggy, VERY buggy, but...
<FernandoMiguel> that's what we old ppl called alpha3
<FernandoMiguel> Bennlucky7: ofc
<Klikini> when will quantal beta be released?
<FernandoMiguel> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalReleaseSchedule
<Klikini> oh sep. 6
<Logan_> FernandoMiguel: I just can't stand not running the latest versions of stuff. :-P
<smallfoot-> hey
<FernandoMiguel> smallfoot-: o/
<smallfoot-> i must have firefox 12 in my ubuntu
<smallfoot-> ok?
<Bennlucky7> what animal is quantal anyway?
<FernandoMiguel> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<FernandoMiguel> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 11.0+build1-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 17450 kB, installed size 36714 kB
<xubu2> smallfoot-, why 12 when there is 14?
<FernandoMiguel> 11?? really
<FernandoMiguel> firefox:
<FernandoMiguel>   Installed: 13.0~a2~hg20120424r90759-0ubuntu1~umd1
<xubu2> FernandoMiguel, I have aurora (14)
<FernandoMiguel> me too
<xubu2> from mozilla ofc
<FernandoMiguel> and it's 13
<xubu2> what? it's already 14
<FernandoMiguel> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/firefox-aurora/ubuntu precise main #mozilla
<smallfoot-> xubu2, firefox12 got release today
<smallfoot-> or yesterday
<smallfoot-> i want it
<Bennlucky7> my firefox still 11 :-(
<smallfoot-> me too
<smallfoot-> and if my friend on windows7 has firefox12 and im have firefox11 then ubuntu is piece of shit
<xubu2> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-mozilla-aurora/firefox-14.0a2.en-US.linux-x86_64.tar.bz2
 * FernandoMiguel kicks the ppa
<Bennlucky7> but i have firefox nightly 15 :-D
<FernandoMiguel> jizzas
<xubu2> smallfoot-, if you really want it you can get it from mozilla and untar it to /opt
<xubu2> smallfoot-, watch your mouth or the police will come knocking  :)
<smallfoot-> oh
<bazhang> smallfoot-, thats enough complaining. This channel is for the development release, not rants/complaints
<smallfoot-> but there is no development release, cuz ubuntu has release 12.04 today
<bazhang> smallfoot-, so why are you in this channel
<xubu2> smallfoot-, read the topic.  if you want 12.04 go to #ubuntu not #ubuntu+1
<smallfoot-> i have ban from #ubuntu lol
<smallfoot-> else i wud go ther
<bazhang> smallfoot-, that does not make this your complaint channel
<smallfoot-> well i must goto some channel
<smallfoot-> so i goto the ones i can goto
<bazhang> smallfoot-, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<smallfoot-> like if sweden banned me, i wud goto norway, cuz i hav nowhere to go
<smallfoot-> ok
<smallfoot-> Cannot join #ubuntu-offtopic (You are banned).
<smallfoot-> fuck!
<Bennlucky7> wow
<smallfoot-> this is the only ubuntu place i can go
<Bennlucky7> why ar u doing that
<bazhang> smallfoot-, no more nonsense.
<smallfoot-> im banned from #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic, i have no where to go
<smallfoot-> can somoene help me
<Bennlucky7> try contact the operator
<bazhang> smallfoot-, #ubuntu-ops to discuss
<smallfoot-> ok
<FernandoMiguel> :O
#ubuntu+1 2012-04-27
<AaronCampbell> On my laptop, post 12.04 update, ctrl+alt+up maximizes a window.  On my desktop it doesn't...instead alt+f10 does.  Holding Super shows this.  What's different?
<bazhang> #ubuntu   AaronCampbell
<cordoval> my machine crashed on an install
<cordoval> now gives me git id unknown or similar
<cordoval> on bootup
<cordoval> what can i do?
<ripps> Is there any way to intergrate Unity's HUD with Gnome3
<Daekdroom> Precise support is now at #ubuntu
<psusi> is anyone else unable to zsync the final release from releases.ubuntu.com?  my download keeps aborting
<Daekdroom> psusi, Precise support is now at #ubuntu
<Fyodorovna> psusi, you can zsync the daily they are the same right now
<Fyodorovna> psusi, here is the 32 bit live cd.  zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/precise-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<psusi> hrm... I've got the 64 bit from the other day, I usually update to the final release from releases.ubuntu.com, but it isn't working for some reason... I guess I'll try the daily-live again if it still matches the release...
<holstein> psusi: you can upgrade what you have
<holstein> you dont need to download a new iso and reinstall
<psusi> I have, I just want to update my iso image to the final release so I can seed it on bittorrent
<psusi> it seems like there's something wrong with the release servers though
<Daekdroom> Too much traffic is what's wrong.
<taxman> i just downloaded 12.04 from the canonical server. no problem
<Fyodorovna> psusi, I have all six release on torrent open on deluge right now peers drawing.
<taxman> it's smooth like a charm
<psusi> taxman, via zsync?
<Fyodorovna> no peers that is
<taxman> psusi, no, by http
<psusi> yea, it seems there is just a problem with zsync
<cordoval_> someone help please
<cordoval_> my ubuntu upgrade was going smooth until the graphic environment crashed past the starting of the installing process
<cordoval_> and i went and reboot it because i did not see anything on screen
<cordoval_> now it gives me some message like git id not found or unrecognized or unknown
<cordoval_> this does after starting some services
<tsimpson> cordoval_: support is now in #ubuntu
<cordoval_> oh no
<cordoval_> can you help me please?
<cordoval_> I am downloading the iso but can it be that it can be fixed without it
<cordoval_> just some commands?
<cordoval_> please
<cordoval_> beg you
<tsimpson> just ask in #ubuntu
<Bennlucky7> a
<marcm> well, I've checked out Ubuntu 12.04 on the server.... what a dissapointment
<marcm> seems like Ubuntu pushed this release out the door
<rymate1234> marcm, how come?
<marcm> rymate1234 it was rushed out the door....
<marcm> rymate1234 for example:
<marcm> rymate1234 if you install Ubuntu 12.04 under KVM or Xen-HVM and don't uninstall AppArmor during the install you can't properly boot
<marcm> rymate1234 then MySQL 5.5 - this is a MySQL release that no serious Enterprise player has touched yet
<marcm> rymate1234 Still patching the default PHP with Suhosin, even do Debian has been talking about how bad of an idea this was, and the PHP devs hate Suhosin, not to mention that it's a crap-shoot
<marcm> rymate1234 Nginx 1.20 has been released 4 days ago, which is the final version, yet Ubuntu 12.04 shipped with beta 1.19
<marcm> rymate1234 Where the hell is Apache 2.4?
<marcm> rymate1234 Can't install Grub 1 (aka Grub Legacy) - which is a must if I want to make Xen PV templates
<marcm> what can I say, it's ... beta quality
<micahg> marcm: Debian Import Freeze was almost 4 months ago, importing anything after that required someone requesting it, Debian hasn't packaged nginx 1.1.20 yet and we have that package unchanged from Debian, apache2.4 came after feature freeze
<marcm> micahg It's all good, I'm sure it's a great Desktop release do :)
<micahg> marcm: and about apparmor under kvm and xen, if you have a test case, please file a bug
<micahg> marcm: it's meant to be a great release all around, unfortunately, the timing of release of some upstream projects was incompatible with being in precise
<marcm> micahg I do, and I will
<micahg> marcm: thanks
<micahg> also, there are plans for a backport of apache2.4 to precise since it won't break any of the 2.2 packages
<marcm> micahg it would have been cool to ship Precise with MySQL 5.1 and have 5.5 as a backport
<marcm> micahg MySQL 5.5 is harder to tune, not to mention that it's not yet as mature as 5.1
<micahg> marcm: mysql 5.1 would probably not be  supportable for 5 years
<micahg> and since we seem to be pushing new versions of mysql for security updates lately, as it matures, everyone will benefit ;)
<micahg> if you need 5.1, lucid is still supported on the server until 2015
<micahg> anyways, this is all offtopic, since this channel is for Quantal support (which no one could probably even install yet :D)
<marcm> micahg I have learned the very hard way to balance features and reliability on the server side... in other words, as much as I like to be bleeding edge, I have to abstain... 10.04 LTS will have to do for now
<htorque> micahg: not install, but: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/quantal-changes/2012-April/thread.html :-P
<micahg> htorque: yes, there were a few uploads :)
<marcm> micahg how do you decide when to freeze a debian tree?
<micahg> marcm: we have a release schedule :)
<marcm> micahg your release schedule is pretty agressive
<Edico> hi
<Edico> how can I see if I still use a beta version or the final release?
<Ian_Corne> if you updated
<Ian_Corne> you're running the final release
<fishcooker> where can i see the list of bug of PP?
<electronics-cat> are we there yet?
<snadge> yep.. now its all about 12.04 + 1 :p
<electronics-cat> hmm
<electronics-cat> is there a beta out for 12.04+1
<electronics-cat> i downloaded ubuntu
<snadge> i dont even think it exists yet
<snadge> need to let the shockwaves from 12.04 settle a bit first
<snadge> before diving back into updating and breaking stuff again ;)
<electronics-cat> i like shockwaves
<electronics-cat> nothing breaks in linux
<electronics-cat> ;)
<electronics-cat> i need to get new HDD for ubuntu
<head_victim> It's usually around UDS that things start kicking for +1
<head_victim> Funny though, that I've had a great experience with the +1 on virtualbox until the day before release suddenly whene ver 3d is enabled it freezes within 30 secs of boot with no apparent error. Timing was perfect, now at least I have a good reason to put it on the metal.
<electronics-cat> i like vmware
<taxman> is time to talk about 12.10?
<head_victim> First issue I've had with vb and only installed it on a whim ages ago. Might look into the issue, if I can't fix it in 5 minutes I will probably try vmware
<taxman> why not qemu-kvm?
<taxman> kvm is the best choice for linux
<electronics-cat> gnu plus linux
<electronics-cat> :3
<frybye> hi - what extension of the command "ps" do I need to get it to list for (e.g.) skype???
<frybye> I have of course tried to use    man ps   but it returns far too much info for me to figure out what I need...
<BluesKaj> whynot just man skype
<frybye> I need the process number for skype in order to be able to kill it?
<frybye> when it has hung up...
<ajf> Hey uh
<ajf> with Additional Drivers
<electronics-cat> frybye: just try incremental numbers until you get it
<electronics-cat> lol
<ajf> do I install FLRX, FGLRX post-release updates, or both?
<BluesKaj> frybye, system monitor should have a PID option
<MrChrisDruif> frybye; kilall skype ?
<frybye> perhaps I am expressing myself badly - there is an extension/  ie  -xyz type ending for command ps which will list all processes for a given application ???
<frybye> I am a disabled war veteran with a damaged memory.. I have known the answer to this previously but just can't remember the command right now... jeez
<frybye> is it killall skype or really kilall skype?
<frybye> ie kil or kill?
<BluesKaj> frybye, well , why not just try the system monitor ..btw your memory is probly better than mine . I can't recall the command either
<rye> frybye: "pidof skype"?
<frybye> BluesKaj: I am not aware of a system monitor in ubuntu?
<frybye> rye: you serious?
<frybye> rye - sorry - I see now that that really does work - amazing....
<frybye> just too easy - well even a bit un-linux like.. heheh
<electronics-cat> yeah i never knew of it
<frybye> and BluesKaj: so where is this system monitor - how to get it up?
<electronics-cat> the ubuntu software centre may have your answer
<electronics-cat> if my copy had installed i'd have a look
<BluesKaj> frybye, alt+f2 , system monitor
<electronics-cat> so thats built into the ubuntus
<electronics-cat> i'll have to try it
<BluesKaj> it should be installed by default ..I use kde so I"m not sure where it's located in the menu in unity or gnome
<frybye> system monitor does not seem to be installed as default - but the sw center has found it...
<BluesKaj> odd
<frybye> what I have found is ksysguard
<frybye> part of KDE base workspace module
<rye> frybye: gnome-system-monitor
<frybye> rye: thanks pal - thats the one..
<frybye> bye for now - thanks all...
<BluesKaj> what's the fix for the update manager not showing a release is available? ...getting tired of all the probs with that damm thing not working
<Ian_Corne> when I try to ugrade, it wants to remove lzma
<astraljava> BluesKaj: It does show Precise for my on my Xubuntu 11.10 box, though, so which release are you on when you try it?
<BluesKaj> astraljava, the qusetion wasn't for me, it was for ppl I'm trying to help over at #kubuntu and yofel pointed out that if users want to upgrade to 12.04 they have to set the update manager to normal then update/upgrade in 11.10 first before trying the do-release-upgrade to 12.04
<astraljava> BluesKaj: Yeah ok. Well, LTS-to-LTS upgrade path will be supported on the first point release. Other than that, upgrading is possibly only between consecutive releases.
<BluesKaj> uhmm...yeah , but there was a bug in the update manager that was preventing the release upgrade , so updating/upgrading before do-release-upgrade fixed the problem
<astraljava> BluesKaj: Oh ok.
<astraljava> do-release-upgrade downloads necessary stuff for the dist-upgrading to commence, so perhaps there was just a glitch in that toolchain or something.
<BluesKaj> this bug was in the update manager , it was showing no releases available when the notifier was set to normal, before any commands where tries afaik
<BluesKaj> were tried
<Pici> hm.. looks like quantal is already getting new packages.
<BluesKaj> Pici, really ?
<Pici> gcc | 4:4.6.3-1ubuntu5 |       precise vs. gcc | 4:4.7.0-5ubuntu1 |       quantal
<astraljava> BluesKaj: Well... I don't understand it, then. If update-manager has been fixed now, what more fixes are needed, then?
<BluesKaj> astraljava, ppl aren't updating /upgrading in 11.10 before they try to upgrade to 12.04
<snadge> err.. firefox is out of date already
<snadge> wtf :p
<snadge> my freebsd install has firefox 12
<snadge> and freebsd sucks
<astraljava> BluesKaj: Hmm... wonder if it should be recommended in the release notes in the first place.
<snadge> how can freebsd have a newer version of firefox than the latest version of ubuntu.. this is a tragedy ;)
<micahg> snadge: Firefox 12 was pushed out already :)
<snadge> it was?
<BluesKaj> astraljava, probly a good idea
<micahg> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 11.0+build1-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 17450 kB, installed size 36714 kB
<micahg> bah :)
<micahg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/
<snadge> i know right!?! wtf.. freebsd!?
<snadge> its dead already ;)
<snadge> netcraft confirmed it centuries ago
<snadge> oh 14 hours ago.. wtf.. my mirror hasn't synced yet.. fail ;)
<micahg> snadge: no, it's really updated, I pushed it out
<snadge> someone ring up internode.. and spank their bottoms
<snadge> how can something that was released 14 hours ago.. not be in their mirror yet.. fail
<snadge> lucky i have a shell script which switches my repo to the main ones
<snadge> so i can get the latest crack fix
<snadge> maybe i should help out with the mirroring system.. my bet is its a hodge podge of scripts and based on rsync
<snadge> and heavily depends on the amount of fail the repo maintainers feel like failing
<yofel> astraljava, BluesKaj: to be precise, it was software-properties-kde that was broken
<snadge> particularly with security updates.. these should hit the mirrors the minute they're released
<yofel> update-manager is fine, but was using wrong settings due to the bug
<BluesKaj> yofel, ok thanks
<snadge> lol 30k/sec of archive.ubuntu.com .. *cries*
<snadge> maybe this is why the mirror systems are failing :p
<snadge> too many crack addicts
<glosoli> anyone can remind me a hotkey and scroll combination to change Transparence of current Window ?
<snadge> need a better content delivery system
<yofel> snadge: actually, the mirroring system is a matter of installing apt-mirror, configuring it, and configuring the http access
<snadge> you guys should probably do some consulting with people like akamai and edgecast
<snadge> nobody should have access to the main content source
<snadge> the mirrors should have unlimited super high speed access to it
<snadge> and everyone else should be forced to use mirrors.. and the updates pushed to the mirrors immediately
<snadge> problem solved ;)
<snadge> also high traffic porn sites know how its done :p
<snadge> people are hammering the main servers because a) they're stupid b) the mirrors are stale (probably because of a)
<Daekdroom> stale?
<snadge> yeah.. well my isps mirror doesnt have firefox 12 yet
<snadge> it was released 14 hours ago
<Pici> They're hitting the main servers because they never botehred to change the defaults.
<snadge> wtf
<Daekdroom> I was using the main server.
<snadge> so i've switched to the main swerver.. because of that.. and now im getting dialup speeds
<snadge> yay ;)
<Daekdroom> Until I realized I couldn't install 2,2MiB worth of packages.
<Daekdroom> Then I changed to my country's mirror and yay, new Firefox!
<snadge> yeah i could probably use au.ubuntu.com
<Pici> !mirrorstatus
<ubottu> A list of official repository mirrors and their statuses can be found at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<snadge> but internode (my isp) has free traffic
<snadge> so my complaint is probably more accurately directed towards them
<snadge> yay there it is
<Daekdroom> That page is awesome!
<snadge> Internode http ftp rsync 1 Gbps Last update unknown
<snadge> luls
<snadge> i knew it .. aarnet is the only australian mirror known to be up to date
<snadge> and they're a university.. i should dob them in to the government for wasting tax payers money
<Daekdroom> There are mirrors that have only 10Mibs :o
<Daekdroom> *mbps
<snadge> LOL optus is 10mbps
<snadge> i remember back in the 90s.. when i had a 10mbit coax network
<Daekdroom> There are 7 university mirrors in my country.
<snadge> i can imagine thats what optus are using.. maybe a terminator fell off one of the t pieces
<Daekdroom> Every single one of them is government-funded and owned.
<Daekdroom> It's also interesting that most mirrors have only i386 and amd64
<BluesKaj> here , the smaller U's seems to be up to date
<BluesKaj> U=University
<snadge> better drink some more moonshine
<BluesKaj> snadge, watch that liver :)
<mneptok> ikonia: at your leisure, sir.
<ikonia> oooh there you co
<ikonia> guys, we're going to clear down #ubuntu+1 until the 12.10 development cycle gets moving
<mneptok> OK folks, the new Ubuntu is out. time to ask you all to leave so we can clean the counters.
<BluesKaj> ok , I know when I'm not wanted :)
* mneptok changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the channel for discussion of pre-release versions of Ubuntu. This channel is currently unused, awaiting meaningful merges until Quetzal is fit to be discussed.
#ubuntu+1 2013-04-22
<ammini> valorie: e2fsck of the boot filesystem removed those files. Later I
<ammini> 'd grub-install, update-grub to fix the issue. The system is up and running now. Thanks for the help. Good Night
<Tex_Nick> Ringtail doesn't seem to provide a means to (scale, tile, fill ... etc) a desktop wallpaper/background ... as previous distros ... am i missing something, or is that still in the works ?
<Tex_Nick> Ringtail doesn't seem to provide a means to (scale, tile, fill ... etc) a desktop wallpaper/background ... as previous distros ... am i missing something, or is that still in the works ?
<steve1> I installed ubuntu 13.04 beta (amd64) with LVM + whole-disk-encryption.  I'd like to create an LVM snapshot before I mess with some drivers, but I don't know how to do the snapshot.  the articles I've seen either use dm-snapshot or snapshot-merge (which is not in my kernel).  any suggestions?
<valorie> steve1: this might be a crazy idea, but dd ?
<steve1> valorie: yeah, that's one way I suppose.  I was hoping to do it through LVM since that's one of the perks of LVM (right?).
<valorie> I have no experience with LVM
<valorie> let's see if ubottu does
<valorie> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<valorie> if you haven't seen those links, they might be helpful
<steve1> hmm... reading through tldp.org's pages.  thanks.
<mindstream> How is the status in raring? Is it stable for daily use  ?
<yossarianuk> hi is 13.04 out on the 25th ?
<bazhang> !schedule | yossarianuk
<ubottu> yossarianuk: Raring Ringtail (13.04) release milestones can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<yossarianuk> thanks
<yossarianuk> Does that mean kubuntu 13.04 is out the same day (I assume it is.)
<bazhang> should be
<yossarianuk> bazhang: thanks - kde 4.10 is awesome btw.
<scarecrow_> no sound in 13.04 intel 82801CA/CAM AC'97 installed
<Guest57501> hello
<Guest57501> suppose i have my own repository and i want to ask the ubuntu powers/team to include the repo as a possible extension
<k1l_> Guest57501: you mean you have a PPA and want that to be stock ubuntu?
<Touhou11> If you are compiling software you would like to appear in the official repositories, your best route is to provide it to Debian first then it will be pulled in automatically
<Touhou11> Afaik the only software which gets added to custom official repositories is proprietary :S
<Guest57501> k1l_: not in isos... i 'd like my packages to appear in synaptic by default, without having the user to add my repo to soruces
<Guest57501> *sources.list
<k1l_> what sort of repo is it and what programs is in there?
<k1l_> Guest57501: i would suggest you read yourself through this topic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/FAQ
<derbarb> friends-app wont start, can someone help?
<derbarb> getting a segmentation fault
<Touhou11> derbarb: File a bug report
<Guest57501> k1l_: it's a repo with binary only packages aout one program
<jmnoz> hello. Found myself unable to login via lightdm today. Turns out I had broken the syntax of my ~/.profile. The only way I could find this was to log in via console and check ~/.xsession-errors. I wonder if this could be made better somehow. Like graphical error reporting lightdm or better error handling.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<derbarb> BluesKaj: good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning , derbarb
<derbarb> how are things with you?
<BluesKaj> good thanks , and with you ?
<derbarb> fine, fine
<derbarb> cant get my friends-app to work.
<derbarb> it's seg faulting.
<derbarb> -shrug-
<BluesKaj> which app is taht ?
<BluesKaj> that
<derbarb> the new gwibber
<derbarb> they renamed it
<derbarb> 'friends'
<awc> I just installed the updates on my computer, now the "staus bar" (?) at the top of the screen and the dash bar thing are missing
<BluesKaj> derbarb, "Canonical does not provide updates for gwibber. Some updates may be provided by the Ubuntu community." That's aquote from the package manager and frankly I have no experience with gwibber.
<awc> is there a command I can run via terminal to start them?
<awc> I just installed today's updates, and it seems to have broken unity or compiz. The status bar at the top of the desktop and the dash/home bar on the left side of my screen are missing. running compiz --replace in the terminal does nothing. What is the command to restart unity via terminal (typing "unity" tells me that I don't have it installed....)
<awc> I just installed today's updates, and it seems to have broken unity or compiz. The status bar at the top of the desktop and the dash/home bar on the left side of my screen are missing. running compiz --replace in the terminal is ineffective, and "sudo service lightdm restart" to restart unity results in a black screen with a flashing orange "_"
<SuperLag> With Gentoo, certain people maintained certain kinds of packages. Does it work the same with with Ubuntu?
<SuperLag> like is there one owner of a certain set of packages... who you can contact about a bug?
<genii-around> When you report a bug to Launchpad against a particular package, all the maintainers are notified
<derbarb> having trouble backing up to ubuntu one, getting a bad request error, anyone know why?
<derbarb> er sorry, this is the error i am getting now Access failed: Ubuntu One credentials incorrect
<awc> I installed today's updates, and it seems to have broken unity or compiz. The status bar at the top of the desktop and the dash/home bar on the left side of my screen are missing. running compiz --replace in the terminal is ineffective, and "sudo service lightdm restart" to restart unity results in a black screen with a flashing orange underscore
<derbarb> im trying to use duplicity from the cli to backup my computer, but it;s asking me for a gnupg passphrase, can someone tell me what this is?
<derbarb> awc: have you tried unity --replace?
<awc> derbarb, unity is the neame of a different package
<awc> name*
<awc> If I run that command it tells me that unity is not installed
<derbarb> try installing unity
<awc> derbarb, installing unity doesn't seem to have helped. I installed, then ran it, and all the bars at the top of the windows dissapeared, and I was no longer able to type in xchat.
<awc> after restarting the computer, the issue remains
<derbarb> did you try pressing alt-f2 and running unity --replace
<derbarb> ?
<awc> alt f2 doesn't do anything
<derbarb> can you ru it from the terminal? unity --replace &
<BluesKaj> awc, alt+f2 , type console then run unity --replace in the terminal
<awc> derbarb, I get an error that says that another window manager is already running on core 0, then I can't do anything and have to restart my computer
<snuggl> did something upgrade at the graphics side?
<snuggl> whole unity runs at 3 fps today
<awc> snuggl, yours is working?
<snuggl> and also the login screen never goes away, it stays as a desktop background
<snuggl> no not really
<snuggl> it locks down the computer
<awc> I get a desktop background, but I don't have unity
<awc> I have to use the terminal to start all my programs...
<snuggl> had to reboot to windows to get some work done, that wasnt plesant
<snuggl> i couldnt start apps at all
<awc> I wonder what is different between our installs...
<derbarb> anyone know why im getting this error when i try to use deja dup to back up to ubuntu one? Access failed: Ubuntu One credentials incorrect
<awc> deja dup? maybe it can't access the unity one account?
<snuggl> the obvious answer is that you typed the wrong credentials =)
<snuggl> but if that isnt the case i have no idea
<derbarb> it never asked me for credentials.
<awc> I think the idea is that with unity one you don't need to use deja dup, it will just mirror the folders you choose
<stefan099> hi ihave 13.04 and after installation i have no touchpadmouse and no usbmouse only keyboard works?
<snuggl> 13.04 is quite broken atm
<stefan099> but on the usbstick before installation all works
<BluesKaj> snuggl, that's a sweeping satatement that's not true for all who use 13.04
<awc> BluesKaj mybe you could help us then?
<BluesKaj> awc, I tried but I don't use unity/gnome
<awc> ahh, well thanks :)
<snuggl> BluesKaj: everyone here has problems with unity after the weekend
<snuggl> its obviously something that changed for the worse
<BluesKaj> compiz seems to be your problem ,but that's as much as I'll guess
<snuggl> BluesKaj: if you arent even using the items that are broken thenit does not apply to you, correct
<snuggl> yes, compiz is a part of ubuntu now.
<BluesKaj> snuggl, Imight be using some , but you haven't mentioned any
<snuggl> well, unity
<BluesKaj> <--KDE
<awc> A bumb for the new folks that might be paying attention: I installed today's updates, and it seems to have broken unity or compiz. The status bar at the top of the desktop and the dash/home bar on the left side of my screen are missing. running "compiz --replace" in the terminal is ineffective, and "sudo service lightdm restart" to restart unity results in a black screen with a flashing orange underscore. "unity --replace" results in an inab
<awc> ility to do anything, and I am forced to restart my computer.
<awc> bump*
<awc> A bump for the new folks that might be paying attention: I installed today's updates, and it seems to have broken unity or compiz. The status bar at the top of the desktop and the dash/home bar on the left side of my screen are missing. running "compiz --replace" in the terminal is ineffective, and "sudo service lightdm restart" to restart unity results in a black screen with a flashing orange underscore. "unity --replace" results in an inab
<awc> ility to do anything, and I am forced to restart my computer.
<stefan099> hi ihave 13.04 and after installation i have no touchpadmouse and no usbmouse only keyboard works?
<mAniAk-_-> running 13.04 and i'm having issues with remmina in fullscreen and multiple desktops. when i switch to the remmina desktop from another part of the unity panel disappears, and i can see the menu panels shadow or something on top of my remote desktop session
<awc> mAniAk-_- when did your issues start?
<mAniAk-_-> awc: a week ago when a updated to 13.04
<mAniAk-_-> in 12.10 it was working fine
<awc> hmm. I'll be honest, i don't know much about ubuntu...
<awc> my issues started this morning after running an update...
<johnjohn101> woohoo. last week.  thanks to the ubuntu developers.
<dury> hi there channel :-)
<dury> will it be xscreensaver in 13.04
<mAniAk-_-> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11054082/ubuntu.jpg thats what it looks like
<awc> dury http://lmgtfy.com/?q=xscreensaver+in+13.04
<Pici> !google | awc
<ubottu> awc: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Pici> Don't do that her.
<Pici> here
<awc> sorry
<atrus> wow... my video performance under 13.04 is dramatically worse. moving windows around is much slower. ~5fps i think. any thoughts what i should be looking for?
<awc> atrus, dunno, mine was faster, but my compiz/unity is broken now...
<BluesKaj>  awc have you updated/upgraded since ?
<awc> yes, this morning I ran the updates on a fresh install
<awc> well, not completely fresh, I installed skype,xhat and dropbox
<awc> xchat*
<johnjohn101> i had compiz crashes last week.  are they fixed?
<BluesKaj> fresh install, have you checked the additional drivers for your graphics , awc ?
<awc> and i uninstalled the facebook and livecom lenses or whatevery they are called
<awc> BluesKaj running 313 on my GTX 460
<awc> from nvidia
<BluesKaj> 313 is barely out of the experimental stage
<awc> well then... maybe that is my issue. Do you know the terminal coomands to use xorg or 310?
 * BluesKaj wonders if unity is ready for 313
<awc> perhaps not?
<awc> this is what my desktop looks like: http://i715.photobucket.com/albums/ww158/awc_/Screenshotfrom2013-04-22105834_zpscbeb30c6.png?t=1366642915
<BluesKaj> awc, sudo apt-get install nvidia-310 , this will remove 313 nd install 310 , then reboot
<atrus> seems my user needs to be added to the "video" group to get 3d acceleration now. interesting.
<atrus> much better now anywoys.
<awc> thanks BluesKaj !
<awc> BluesKaj no change :(
<BluesKaj> awc, sorry forgot to mention , sudo nvidia-xconfig
<bjsnider> awc, what does glxinfo give you?
<awc> 'glxinfo not installed
<bjsnider> it's in mesa-utils
<awc> lsmod | grep nvidia
<awc> nvidia               9410995  48
<awc> so then sudo apt-get install mesa-utils ?
<bjsnider> affirmative
<awc> bjsnider it gives me a long, long list of numbers...
<bjsnider> print the line that starts with "Renderer"
<awc> there isn't one...
<bjsnider> has that word
<awc> all the lines look something like this :  0x04f 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  s  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon
<bjsnider> scroll up
<awc> I did, that is the top line
<awc> there is a line in the middle that is different: 311 GLXFBConfigs:
<awc>     visual  x   bf lv rg d st  colorbuffer  sr ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
<awc>   id dep cl sp  sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a F gb bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
<BluesKaj> awc try , glxinfo | grep OpenGL look at render string and version string
<bjsnider> what kind of a console sessions is that?
<bjsnider> not very useful
<awc> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce GTX 460/PCIe/SSE2
<awc> bjsnider its the terminal I get with Ctrl+Alt+T
<bjsnider> awc, sorry, what is the vendor
<awc> Nvidia
<bjsnider> ok, so no driver issue then
<BluesKaj> version?
<bjsnider> now try glxgears
<awc> BluesKaj 4.3.0 NVIDIA 310.44
<BluesKaj> right
<awc> bjsnider 300 frames in 5sec
<bjsnider> not enough
<BluesKaj> hmm, unity and compiz not playing nice with nvidia
<bjsnider> wait, wait
<bjsnider> how stupid of me
<awc> so i should revert to the basic video driver?
<bjsnider> it's probably just syncing to vblank
<bjsnider> you're getting about 60 fps?
<awc> yeah
<bjsnider> right, so it's fine
<awc> ok
<bjsnider> opengl is set to sync to vblank is all, but i think your setup is fine, and if it seems slow, it's not an nvidia driver issue
<awc> my computer doesn't feel slow, I'm just missing the menu bars
<BluesKaj> yeah "Running synchronized to the vertical refresh". that's the default in nvidia
<bjsnider> a couple of people in here the past couple of days have said a recent update slowed things down
<awc> this is a screenshot of my desktop: http://i715.photobucket.com/albums/ww158/awc_/Screenshotfrom2013-04-22105834_zpscbeb30c6.png?t=1366642915
<bjsnider> i thought i read above you were talking about slowness moving windows and whatnot
<awc> no, that was someone else
<bjsnider> you can check the file .xsession-errors for possible causes of unity issues like you have
<awc> sure, where can I find it?
<bjsnider> ~/.xsession-errors
<BluesKaj> I recall other unity users having problems with nvidia-313 , hence my suggestion to install the 310 driver
<awc> bash: /home/andrew/.xession-errors: No such file or directory
<awc> same thing with the typo fixed
<awc> nevermind, found it
<awc> I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/home/andrew/.compiz/session/107790e42666ac263b136664341771379100000021440041"
<awc> compiz (core) - Warn: Attempted to restack relative to 0x14000c1 which is not a child of the root window or a window compiz owns
<awc> ** (zeitgeist-datahub:2639): WARNING **: kde-recent-document-provider.vala:160: Couldn't find actor for 'kmess'.
<awc> (liferea:2289): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_strdelimit: assertion `string != NULL' failed
<awc> (liferea:2289): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_strchug: assertion `string != NULL' failed
<awc> BluesKaj bjsnider Here is the pastebin of the file: http://pastebin.com/0ruHbm3W
<awc> "Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing." perhaps this is the issue? How do I enable user sharing?
<snuggl> Pici: its a very big difference to tell someone to google it and give a link to a pre made googling
<snuggl> oh, scrolled up
<snuggl> nm
<snuggl> awc: no thats just nautilus trying to get info about network shares
<snuggl> that shouldnt be the issue
<awc> ok, thanks.
<awc> other ideas?
<snuggl> no, my guess its just broken atm and will be fixed in some future update
<snuggl> it wouldnt be the first time
<awc> yeah... I thought I had learned my lesson a few years ago with installing betas... I guess not lol
<snuggl> my guess is 13.04 wont be released in april
<snuggl> weird that they stuff in new things this close to release
<BluesKaj> snuggl, this is the freeze week , there will be changes but just before the release and it's usually on time
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<awc> well, just installed an update for something. I'll reboot and see if there is anything different.
<awc> I'll be back shortly.
<snuggl> BluesKaj: its usually not this broken this close to release
<snuggl> or havent been since i started with ubuntu atleast
<snuggl> makes me a bit worried
<awc> no change :(
<BluesKaj> snuggl, well unity seems to be the problem , and I'm not using it so i can't complain
<BluesKaj> anyway I have stuff to do ...BBL
<awc> thanks for your help Bluefoxicy
<awc> BluesKaj oops lol
<snuggl> BluesKaj: im not using ubuntu at all, but i can still complain that a major part of the distribution isnt working
<awc> ok, so this is strange. I just decided to try a guest account rather than my own.... the guest account has all the nessecary menues etc, but mine are missing....
<snuggl> try nuking your settings
<awc> terminal command to do that?
<awc> I would like to wipe my user settings, how can I do that via the terminal?
<snuggl> probably some .unity directory or similar
<awc> meh, time for a fresh install i think
<BluesKaj> gnome was ok ,definitelynot my cuppa tea, but unity convinced me to stick with kde
<Paulos> Hi folks, any idea on how to easily report bugs when apport crashes right after clicking "Continue"?
<BluesKaj> Paulos, it's a known bug ..are you on amd 64 ?
<Paulos> yup!
<Paulos> BluesKaj: yup!
<BluesKaj> installing a daily ?
<Paulos> BluesKaj: 13.04
<Paulos> BluesKaj: raring
<Paulos> BluesKaj: I'm updating daily though
<Paulos> BluesKaj: wait, what did you mean?
<BluesKaj> installing a dauly image
<BluesKaj> daily
<Paulos> BluesKaj: noo, I'm already using an installed 13.04
<Paulos> BluesKaj: and when apps crash, an error box appears, I click continue and boom... nothing
<BluesKaj> ahh
<BluesKaj> segfaults?
<Paulos> not this time
<Paulos> something like "gst_pipeline_test crashed with gi._glib.GError in function(): prvek "ffmpegcolorspace" neexistuje
<BluesKaj> ffmpegcolorspace , hmm, which apps are crashing ?
<Paulos> individual tests in System Testing...
<IdleOne> Paulos: you can try from terminal: ubuntu-bug package-name
<Paulos> IdleOne: I'll try...
<IdleOne> if that also crashes then you can always go to launchpad.net and click the report bug button
<Paulos> but doesn't that only bring up the same dialog box I'm getting?
<IdleOne> yes, but maybe starting it manually does something a little different
<Paulos> ok
<Paulos> well, yeah, it's a bit different...
<Paulos> I've found the very same bug I'm getting already reported... and marked as duplicate of some other bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/checkbox/+bug/1059545
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1059544 in checkbox (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1059545 gst_pipeline_test crashed with gi._glib.GError in function(): Kein Element »alsasrc«" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Paulos> (duplicate of a very similar bug)
<BluesKaj> Paulos, do you have any actual applications crashing or just those run from checkbox ?
<Paulos> BluesKaj: well, there were some that actually crashed, and then those that run from checkbox
<Paulos> I can't remember what exactly crashed... but I think Apport is crashing as well :))
<Paulos> yup, and apport-retrace is crashing when choosing the last option of debugging...
<Paulos> oh, I'm getting this: ERROR: report file does not contain one of the required fields: CoreDump DistroRelease Package ExecutablePath
<Paulos> when trying to do apport-retrace
<Paulos> I guess libraries don't have executablePath, right ?:)
<Paulos> hmm, another known bug from 12.10?!
<Paulos> oh guys, you still have a lot of work to do... :)
<Paulos> I don't envy you
<Paulos> ok, gotta go... get better!  I know you can do it :)
<SuperLag> Do you guys have issues with 13.04 not remembering it when you set Chrome/Chromium as your default browser?
<wilee-nilee> SuperLag, You can set specific formats to default to it from the properties of it.
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: I'm not sure what you mean... specific formats.
<SuperLag> I'm not trying to open a file.
<wilee-nilee> SuperLag, If you don't give details it is hard to understand what you are referring to. ;)
<atrus> hrm. pidgin really likes freezing on me in 13.04
<PartTimeLegend> Unity has turned purple and my wallpaper is just white after a reboot. Any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> PartTimeLegend, Did you install graphic drivers from other than the repos?
<PartTimeLegend> wilee-nilee: No. I did some updates this morning, my drivers are all supported natively,
<wilee-nilee> PartTimeLegend, Any tweaks to compiz, or custom themes?
<PartTimeLegend> Nothing other than a custom wallpaper
<PartTimeLegend> Been fine for about 2 weeks since beta 2
<wilee-nilee> PartTimeLegend, Hmm, not sure here I saw another last week with a similar description, did not see any answers though.
<ysth> is there a raring release candidate available now?
<wilee-nilee> ysth, The dailies are basically the same as the releases except for any last tweaks needed
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: had to look up the info on launchpad... broken libwagon2 upgrade. Someone else already filed a bug, thankfully.
<ysth> I have an older daily; I was just surprised that http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ still just has beta 2
<wilee-nilee> ysth, lol that is a beta link, what would you expect. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ysth> um, no it isn't a beta link, it is a releases link that should have the latest "release", whether beta, release candidate, final release, or later update (e.g. 10.04.4 at /lucid/)
<firefly_> hallo, ich habe mir gerade ubuntu 13.04 beta geholt und alles läuft bis auf eins einwandfrei, ich verwende zwei Monitore und wenn ich den Arbeitfälchenumschalter (super+s) verwende ist die ansicht auf den größeren Monitor leider fast umbrauchbar da nur die helfte sichtbar ist siehe link  http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/bildschirmfotooxkjfcwgbt.png weiß wer wie man das fixen kann?
<bazhang> !de | firefly_
<ubottu> firefly_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<genii-around> bazhang: But I doubt there's a +1-de ;)
<pedor> when the release candidate will be available?
<lordievader> !schedule | pedor
<ubottu> pedor: Raring Ringtail (13.04) release milestones can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<pedor> lordievader: it should be 3 days ago
<k1l> pedor: ubuntu or another *buntu?
<pedor> k1l: kubuntu
<k1l> they dont do RC
<pedor> k1l: really?
<k1l> yep.
<k1l> that was asked quite often this time in here
<StFS> Hi. I just installed ubuntu 13.04 on a second HDD but I can't boot it. At first I just got the GRUB prompt but then I managed to boot into my old setup (on my first hdd) and ran grub-install and now I'm getting some message about it not finding the HDD with that entry (and gives the UUID for the second hdd). Anyone have a clue?
<StFS> sorry... I ran update-grub2
<wilee-nilee> StFS, have you had the installed HD as first read in the bios, soundss like the bootloader was put where do you know?
<StFS> wilee-nilee: well that was one thing that struck me as weird as well. I remember the installer asking me where I wanted to install the bootloader but this time it didn't, so I had no say in where it got put.
<wilee-nilee> StFS, Easiest way to see what is up is with this app and the bootinfo summary being rub, post the url of it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<wilee-nilee> run*
<StFS> wilee-nilee: I'm going to try to figure out if I can tell the bios to boot from the second hdd. Gotta switch computers then.
<Jordan_U> StFS: Also, what is the exact grub-install command you ran?
<StFS> wilee-nilee: yeah, I did run that and asked it to repair... that's how I got out of my first pickle (when I got booted into the GRUB prompt)
<wilee-nilee> Jordan_U, You get that steam engine MS installed. ;)
<wilee-nilee> that was funny
<StFS> Jordan_U: sorry, I ran update-grub2... I never ran install-grub
<wilee-nilee> StFS, Did you save the url generated for the bootinfo? also Jordan_U Is a awesome helper here.
<StFS> hmm... there was a url? sorry didn't even notice that...
<Jordan_U> StFS: update-grub only re-writes /boot/grub/grub.cfg, it doesn't install grub or touch any other files.
<StFS> ok
<StFS> well.. I can see that it finds my 13.04 installation... and it adds it to the boot list... but when I select it it says that it has the wrong UUID for the disk
<StFS> "Found Ubuntu Raring Ringtail (development branch) (13.04) on /dev/sdb1"
<StFS> this is the last line from update-grub2
<wilee-nilee> StFS, You in the sda HD now in the original ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> now
<StFS> you mean am I logged in now? then yes... going to reboot now (but my IRC is on a different server so won't miss a thing here)
<wilee-nilee> StFS, If you are in the original ubuntu you can reload the bootloader to the mbr, sounds like the raring was put in the sda mbr
<wilee-nilee> theoretical separate HD's and grub in a mbr should work, but at times does not
<wilee-nilee> theoretically*
<StFS> wft... I'm looking at the bios and I can't find the second HDD... except it says "This SATA port is disabled because the system has been configured for ATA Mode"
<StFS> for one of the SATA ports
<StFS> I must assume that this is my second hdd
<wilee-nilee> StFS, The second drive a slave?
<StFS> you mean the jumpers on it? no... it's an ssd, there are no jumpers
<wilee-nilee> StFS, Is the bios set for sata?
<StFS> no... it seems to be set for ata but I can't change it
<wilee-nilee> StFS, Not sure then a more knowledgeable helper is needed.
<StFS> thanks for trying anyways :)
<wilee-nilee> StFS, With a look on the web I see references to passwords and ATA, the bios can have a password I believe as well you might look around in there for that, and the web.
#ubuntu+1 2013-04-23
<bjsnider> hd 2400 is pretty old. it should be recognized
<bjsnider> maybe it isn't getting power
<tor_> its the laptop version
<bjsnider> check dmesg and /var/log/X.org.log
<bjsnider> or Xorg.0.log i mean
<tor_> same path?
<bjsnider> probably find it ain't not gettin' no electricity
<tor_> http://pastebin.com/yGVS4fXB
<tor_> is there some kind of filrt to use in dmesg?
<tor_> i get a lot of [93116.162914] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Asking for cache data failed
<tor_> [93116.162927] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<bjsnider> the log says, if you look at line 102, you don't have fglrx installed
<bjsnider> you should install it if you expect to use it
<bjsnider> otherwise it's using radeon, which is probably better anyway
<tor_> it is installed
<tor_> http://postimg.org/image/pu8si0zmp/
<tor_> and the cache error/warning i get hundreds of in dmesg i dont get
<tor_> i do not have a sdb device as i know of
<tor_> potentially the cardreader?
<tor_> but it is empty
<LukeL> :|
<tor_> a couple of lines above you see: Matched fglrx as autoconfigured driver 0
<tor_> but what is the module it failes to load?
<bjsnider> fglrx
<tor_> or why?
<bjsnider> because it isn't there
<tor_> it says so above
<bjsnider> do this
<bjsnider> from the console, type dkms status
<tor_> dkms status
<tor_> sorry
<tor_> fglrx, 9.010, 3.8.0-19-generic, x86_64: installed
<tor_> virtualbox, 4.2.10, 3.8.0-18-generic, x86_64: installed
<tor_> virtualbox, 4.2.10, 3.8.0-19-generic, x86_64: installed
<bjsnider> and then uname -r
<tor_> 3.8.0-19-generic
<bjsnider> sudo modprobe fglrx
<tor_> ERROR: could not insert 'fglrx': No such device
<bjsnider> line 5 of your xorg log says 3.2.0-37-generic
<tor_> meaning?
<tor_> there is some kind of mismatch?
<bjsnider> that log was based on an older kernel
<tor_> how can that be?
<tor_> i just copied the content of the file you told me to
<bjsnider> no, line 7 says it's the right kernel. line 5 refers to the original install i suppose
<tor_> yes but why vmware?
<tor_> i mean vmlinuz
<bjsnider> that's what it's supposed to say
<tor_> ok
<bjsnider> if the module was built and installed in the kernel, which dkms confirms, then maybe there's a missing alias
<tor_> i installed fglrx just some moments ago. how do we fix/find this alias problem?
<bjsnider> have you got this file: /etc/modprobe.d/fglrx.conf
<tor_> it is a shortcut or so
<tor_> white icon with an arrow
<bjsnider> probably pointing at /lib/fglrx/modprobe.conf
<tor_> link target: /etc/alternatives/x86_64-linux-gnu_fglrx_modconf
<bjsnider> and that's a link too
<tor_> /lib/fglrx/modprobe.conf
<tor_> ;)
<bjsnider> pastebin the contents please
<tor_> ok
<tor_> http://pastebin.com/Lw7x0tCz
<bjsnider> well, obviously this file isn't being respected, because it's blacklisting your current driver
<bjsnider> so i dunno
<tor_> hmmm
<tor_> no way to find out why?
<tor_> bjsnider: out of ideas?
<bjsnider> yeah, this is an idea-free zone. might reboot, do flea power
<tor_> shit, right now i am unsure if i have done a reboot.... that might be the case?
<tor_> if that is it THANK you!
<bjsnider> would have been nice to know that earlier...
<ianliu> Is it possible to upgrade from 12.04 to 13.04?
<sporkeee> ianliu, not directly.
<ianliu> sporkeee: I was wondering if changing /etc/apt/sources.list.d works. Any hints?
<sporkeee> ianliu, not a good idea, no hints there.
<ianliu> sporkeee: ok, thanks!
<tor-tot> So, reboot went bad. Unity is gone after login. I tried to purge fglrx but no luck getting the old settings/driver. Am i bash now. How to rescue my desktop?
<tor-tot> Brilliant.... not :(
<tor-tot> How to proper remove fglrx and revert system default
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> I'm noticing some packages stuck at their quantal version although in their package settings shows a raring version, how do I make sure these packages update to their raring version?
<ShapeShifter499> anyone?
<bjsnider> no idea what that means, if anything
<ShapeShifter499> bjsnider, in synaptic the package properties shows some packages installed with a "quantal" tag although it shows a "raring" tagged version, I have to "force upgrade" to the raring version of that package, for example bitcoin-qt on my system has this problem
<zoos_> I was directed here for 13.04 help
<zoos_> I think my problem is relatively simple, I can't use system shortcuts like fn+VolumeDown anymore
<zoos_> I can alter the brightness with fn+Brightness, but trying to disable the WiFi radio and altering the volume doesn't work
<zoos_> Is there a package or system scan that I can reinstall/force to fix my woes?
<zoos_> help?
<ddsss> if one installs Ubuntu 13.04 beta  how would one the  upgrade to a final?
<Kalidarn> hmm,
<Kalidarn> there has to be a better way to get a copy of this output during boot,
<Kalidarn> seems on raring ringtail i occasionally get this kernel panic while booting http://imgur.com/a/FVFOv
<Kalidarn> didn't used to happen in 12.10
<Jack001> Hello. Has anyone upgraded from 12.10 to 13.04?
<valorie> I have
<valorie> 32 and 64 bit both
<Jack001> After it installed, it said it would restart. But now it's just hanging. Any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> Jack001: i would clean install
<lotuspsychje> not upgrade
<Jack001> Ok. Would powering off while its attempting to restart corrupt anything?
<lotuspsychje> did you install by crom?
<lotuspsychje> cdrom
<Jack001> Installed from the software updates in 12.10
<lotuspsychje> right my bad
<Jack001> Updater*
<lotuspsychje> yes try a reboot
<bcbc2> Jack001: Alt+SysRq R-E-I-S-U-B
<Jack001> So like hold the power button? It's only showing my desktop image without any icons or menus.
<sporkeee> Jack001, follow bcbc2
<bcbc2> Jack001: no safe reboot http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key#Uses
<Jack001> Doesn't seem to be doing anything.
<Jack001> Alt+SysRq didn't do anything.
<bcbc2> Jack001: if you've done it correctly (try it again to make sure) and there's no hard drive activity then you can hard reboot. Alt+SysRq does nothing by itself. You need to press the other keys (one after the other after waiting a couple of seconds)
<bcbc2> so to be clear, hold down and keep holding Alt+SysRq and the press the other keys REISUB
<Jack001> O it rebooted
<Jack001> Ok. I'm trying to load into it now.
<bcbc2> you could try recovery mode as well
<Jack001> I'm in. I booted into Ubuntu fine. Anything I should do now? Should I uninstall and do a clean install?
<valorie> lotuspsychje: why do you advise clean installs over upgrades?
<valorie> both of my test boxes went fine
<lotuspsychje> valorie: many upgrades brake thinks
<bcbc2> Jack001: I'd just keep using it as long as it boots ok
<valorie> they used to, years ago
<valorie> in recent years, they are generally without incident
<Jack001> Alright thank you so much. I really appreciate it.
<lotuspsychje> valorie: they still do, i format like 40 ubuntu computers a year
<bcbc2> np
<Jack001> I'll have to remember this channel.
<lotuspsychje> valorie: your system cant run smoother then a clean install
<bcbc2> Jack001: it'll be dead in a week or so when 13.04 is released ;)
<valorie> so far so good for me
<bcbc2> #ubuntu is the most active support channel
<Jack001> Dead?
<valorie> this computer has a clean install, and it's about the same as the older boxes which I use for testing
<lotuspsychje> valorie: did you try ubuntu tweak?
<valorie> I run Kubuntu
<bcbc2> Jack001: Normally there's little activity at the beginning of a new development cycle
<lotuspsychje> i use it after i clean install to clean up stuff
<bcbc2> it peaks around release
<valorie> no tweaks needed
<lotuspsychje> till it go even faster
<bcbc2> which is now
<Jack001> O ok. Did you guys ever have performance issues with 12.10?
<bcbc2> not me
<valorie> in general, I've seen kubuntu just get better and better through the years
<Jack001> It always seemed slow when opening Firefox and the terminal would sometimes stop responding.
<valorie> can't comment on gnome or unity, because I never use them for long
<bcbc2> Jack001: I don't use firefox but didn't notice anything. Maybe you have some hardware incompatibility
<Jack001> What browser do you use?
<bcbc2> chrome
<valorie> FF doesn't seem to be keeping up, while Chromium just keeps getting better
<Jack001> Alright. Is there a quick way to check hardware incompatibility?
<Jack001> I use chrome on windows, I've been trying to get used to ubuntu though.
<bcbc2> I normally check the graphics card first. If you have nvidia or radeon it can affect performance and hangup unless you use the closed source drivers. Searching with your brand/model and "ubuntu freeze" is usually a good way to find issues and fixes
<Jack001> Alright thank you again for all the help.
<Jack001> I greatly appreciate it.
<bcbc2> np
<Jack001> Bye
<bcbc2> bye
<warren-hill> gksu and gksudo do not work in raring.  Is this a bug or a deliberate change?
<alankila> gksu/sudo not even installed on ubuntu-gnome-desktop.
<alankila> I don't think they are installed with the ubuntu-desktop metapackage either
<warren-hill> In previous versions of ubuntu to edit a config file as root you would type gksu gedit path_to_file.  What should you  do in raring?
<alankila> try installing gksu and see if that allows you to continue what you are used to doing
<warren-hill> It doesn't.  It asks for a password but doesn't accept mine
<warren-hill> I can go to a terminal type sudo -i then use only command line apps but nothing with a GUI
<alankila> perhaps a problem with your sudoers configuration... Though if that is the case then you can't edit that configuration either.
<alankila> oh sudo works? still more data. Doesn't help me to guess why gksu wouldn't work though.
<warren-hill> I have read that gksu is depreciated in favour of pkexec but can't find clear instructions on how to use it
<alankila> It should be 'pkexec program arguments'...
<alankila> I have that program but I tried to fire up gedit and it couldn't open X display suggesting that there's some setup it didn't do. Sorry, I know very little of this.
<warren-hill> I've tried it too same response.  I'll come back later when with some luck one of the developers is arround.  They are sometimes
<Kalidarn> probably not on the sudoers list
<Kalidarn> or in the sudo group
<moppers> hi all
<moppers> i am running raring in a VM, the display is much slower than Precise VM --- is this just vbox, or is it raring?
<moppers> i notice the animations, for example the fade-in/fade-out when opening the dash, are slower: can i turn these off?
<moppers> It's almost un-usable
<moppers> does raring not have a 2d mode or something for machines without a newer GPU?
<moppers> It seems to work but the graphical performance is awful
<moppers> ok i see it's using LLVMPipe
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<zach> Hey everyone. About a month and a half ago I installed Ubuntu 13.04 on a new macbook pro. At the time I was having some issues with crashes, but I've since fixed them. The only thing that I cannot seem to get working at this point is sound.
<zach> Also, when I try to run gnome-alsamixer I get a seg fault
<zach> When I list sinks in pacmd the only sink it can find is HDMI (name: <alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.hdmi-stereo>) but I'm not sure if that is because Apple does some crazy stuff and somehow hides the normal sound output. (I have no idea how hardware works).
<zach> When I do sudo aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav no sound happens, but the program exits successfully
<zach> Interestingly (at least to me) I get this when I do sudo aplay -l
<zach> https://gist.github.com/zachaysan/e3894ea0168ab6d06627
<zach> I will be back, I am going to try restarting after reinstalling some packages
<zach> I am back, that did not work
<zach> Can anyone hear me?
<adamk> Yes.
<mrjoel> desperately trying to get my touchscreen to support 2-finger scrolling.  Everything I can find on the web is pertaining to touchpads, not touchscreens.  My xinput for the device(3M 3M MicroTouch USB controller) is reporting evdev wheel emulation, but I can't figure out the right settings.
<zach> ok I got alsamixer to stop segfaulting
<zach> but I am at my wits end. The card looks like it is there. The drivers look like they are fine. Everything should be playing sound just fine. I just don't see the sound icon on the top right hand side.
<zach> Would it help if I reinstalled ubuntu completely?
<genii-around> Could someone using Kubuntu please check: To have Firefox open minimized, open Ksnapshot, "take another shot" , rectangular region, maximize Firefox. Here, (every time) Firefox goes totally blank grey and has to eventually be killed.
<genii-around> I haven't yet filed a bug because I'd like to see if it affects others first.
<bean> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<BluesKaj> genii-around, I use prntscrn but FF crashes if minimized here , with "could not find firefox" error message
<BluesKaj> but afterxing the dialogs FF is available agian
<BluesKaj> genii-around,^  , I'll install ksnapshot and try with that
<IdleOne> genii-around: just tested and firefox is fine here
<genii-around> Bleh, mixed results :(
<IdleOne> genii-around: still worth filling a bug if you are able to reproduce every time
<genii-around> IdleOne: Yeah, there isn't one filed yet for this, i checked earlier
<IdleOne> you are fully updated?
<IdleOne> are you actually taking a snapshot?
<IdleOne> and saving?
<IdleOne> nope, can't seem to reproduce for you.
<genii-around> IdleOne: Fully updated, yes ( dist-upgrade 2 hours ago). When ksnapshot first opens it has a fullpage capture available to save, I don't bother saving that. Then i have it set for a rectangular region, 5 second delay. No matter if I get a section of something already on the screen  or maximize another app to grab a section, I save that. Then maximizing FF it has only grey field for background and is unresponsive ( even after I close ksnapshot),
<genii-around>  it eventually has to be manually killed and restarted.
<genii-around> Installing firefox-dbg and some other stuff to get a better report
<IdleOne> so you start with a  minimised FF right?
<IdleOne> even with 5 sec delay I am still fine.
<prappl93> I'm trying to install my AMD drivers for my graphics, and it fails giving me an error involving headers. I tried updating the headers, and it says it's the newest version.
<prappl93> I check for the file, and version.h is not there, the one it is searching for.
<prappl93> So, is there a fix for this or do I have to wait?
<genii-around> IdleOne: Are you using standard Task Manager or Icon-Only ?
<IdleOne> I have no idea what that means lol
<IdleOne> starting ksnapshot with alt-f2
<genii-around> IdleOne: The default task manager usually shows the name of the running application on the bar, the icon-only one is just it's icon there ( that's the one I'm using)
<IdleOne> oh default
<genii-around> I'm starting ksnapshot from the K menu
<IdleOne> lemme try
<IdleOne> nope
<IdleOne> all good here
<BluesKaj> genii-around, now that ksnapshot is properly installed , FF etc all work fine
<prappl93> My AMD drivers won't install properly on Raring. I keep getting an error that reads "fglrx installation requires that the system have kernel headers. /lib/module/3.8.0-19-generic/build/include/linux/version.h cannot be found on this system." I have tried uninstalling and re-installing the headers for 3.8.0-19, and it has not worked.
<genii-around> wth. Now the (FF) icon is staying on the bar and when clicked opens it up again as if it's minimized but ps does not show it at all.
 * genii-around makes more coffee and contemplates
<genii-around> Back in a bit
<IdleOne> he needs to unplug his pc so he can plug in the coffee maker hehe
<wilee-nilee> real men use a french press. ;)
<BluesKaj> he has a coffeemaker plugged in to the pc PSU :)
<BluesKaj> real men don't use french anything :)
<wilee-nilee> oiu
<wilee-nilee> oui Doh
<IdleOne> Real men aren't afraid to be a little French
<IdleOne> I don't what that means :/
<BluesKaj> getting some odd errors every second boot in to 13.04 , then i have to do a hard reboot because the bootup freezes
<IdleOne> I don't know*
<BluesKaj> not afraid , just not crazy about french anything ...I owned a Peugeot 504 once , that was enough :)
<IdleOne> coffee is ready
<BluesKaj> ok , gotta test grub again ...bbiab
<genii-around> Mm, coffee
<genii-around> Whats really weird, is now I have the debugging libraries installed, it's not doing it.
<genii-around> Whereas previously, every time.
<moppers> ubuntu doesn't have mkinitrd? no hits in package search
<wilee-nilee> moppers, What release are you running?
<moppers> wilee-nilee, 12.10
<wilee-nilee> moppers, this is the 13.04 channel only.
<moppers> wilee-nilee, it's OK i saw your message in the +0 channel
<wilee-nilee> cool
<moppers> i am building a new kernel for raring on a 12.10 box
<moppers> trying to work out why raring is so slow for me, that's all
<moppers> and also learning how to build a kernel
<moppers> i think the speed issue is they require a fancy GPU now and if you don't have one, llvmpipe is slow
<moppers> figured i would do the kernel anway, even though it's irrelevant, as i need to learn how to do it
<BluesKaj> moppers, I'm using dual core amd cpu and 3G Ramon a 5yr old pc , and 13.04 is actually faster than 12,10 , given the same conditions
<BluesKaj> of course I don'
<BluesKaj> t use unity/gnome
<BluesKaj> kde here
<gatox> hi..... i'm having problems with several raring images..... i've created a startup usb..... and i've try lot of combinations, using live cd, direct install, and choosing different options in the installer wizard...... but the installer GETS STUCK always in the second screen.... in the Wireless part..... does anyone know this issue?
<newlinuxusr> heloooooo all
<newlinuxusr> any download links for 13.04 ?
<newlinuxusr> loooooooooooooooooo
<genii-around> newlinuxusr: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
 * genii-around goes back to his coffee
<newlinuxusr> mate is this stable one or beta 2
<AndroUser2> I installed fglrx yesterday and did not get it to work. After some dicussion here i was adwised to do a reboot. And all hell broke loose. Now unity will not load after login. I went to bash? Ctrl alt F2 and purged fglrx. It was installed from software center. I need help to get my desktop back.
<genii-around> newlinuxusr: This is the daily live CD as the URL indicates.
<newlinuxusr> k
<newlinuxusr> i ll wait for distrowatch i think lol
<deav> Is 13.04 available via dist-upgrade?
<AndroUser2> Is there no one able to help here?
<genii-around> deav: No, requires do-release-upgrade -d
<wilee-nilee> Make sure any 3rd party repos are off though
<BluesKaj> AndroUser2, reboot ,  the default driver should load and get you back to a desktop at least
<AndroUser2> BluesKaj: done that. Login screen is fine. But after login ubuntu will not load
<AndroUser2> As after first reboot
<AndroUser2> I get access to file browsing and system setting
<BluesKaj> AndroUser2, install xserver-xorg-video-ati at the tty , that should get you back to a desktop
<AndroUser2> Ill try that
<bjsnider> he already has it, and is using it
<AndroUser2> Yes. 0 files to install
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, it should load the desktop then
<bjsnider> it should
<AndroUser2> Desktop loads but unity not
<bjsnider> .xsession-errors
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> bbl
<AndroUser2> So what do i do now? The easiest would be a reinstall. But i have limited net traffic using a mobile modem
<AndroUser2> So downloading lates iso and reinstalling al apps break my traffic limit for the month
<tor_> i am androuser2. i managaed to open .xsession error log and then managed to open xchat. now it seems like i am not able to minimize xchat and get access to gedit (the error log) and firefox to post a pastebin
<tor_> alt tab not working
<BluesKaj> what about alt +f2 , type firefox
<tor_> nope
<tor_> that is how i started xchat
<tor_> but stupid me maximized xchat and now it is stuck
<BluesKaj> try ctrl -
<tor_> nottin
<BluesKaj> esc
<tor_> nope
<tor_> when i press the minimize button the xchat menu/frame just gray out (out of focus)
<BluesKaj> ctrl esc should bring up sys monitor
<tor_> ctrl esc not working either
<tor_> ill do a reboot and try again
<AndroUser2> Now i do not find xsession error log
<AndroUser2> Searched xsession and error in separate searches
<AndroUser2> Also alt F2 did not respond
<AndroUser2> Sorry it is ctrl alt t?
<Guest19945> is there a command to open aplications not maximized?
<Guest19945> it is me tor_
<Guest19945> interminal
<Guest19945> in terminal
<AndroUser2> Is there a operator to open apps not maximized?
<AndroUser2> From terminal
<tor_> i finally made it. here is a pastebin of xsession error log: http://pastebin.com/zJPrd2Cz
<bjsnider> obviously line 48 is the problem
 * BluesKaj thinks having to use compiz is the problem  :}\
<AndroUser2> How do i disable compiz? And  how to revert system later?
<AndroUser2> Let me rephrase how to start/enable opengl
<tor_> Let me rephrase how to start/enable opengl
<tor_> ?
<k1l> is the right driver running?
<tor_> well i do not know
<tor_> i installed fglrx and hell broke loose. i then purged it but still same issue
<bjsnider> that's because fglrx was never running, so it never contributed anything to the problem
<tor_> ok, i still dont understand a thing here.
<tor_> fglrx must have something to do with the problem it was after installing it real problems started
<bjsnider> thought it started after you upgraded to raring?
<tor_> never upgraded. it was a clean install. there really should be a fool(tor_) proof system for reverting misfunctioning drivers and other system reliable stuff
<tor_> i had problems with the clean install
<tor_> but it was peanuts compared to this
<tor_> i got freezes, and sometimes gui was slow or hanging
<tor_> but everything "worked"
<tor_> i was a fool to belive that a driver found in the software center actually would do good. this is my first computer with ATI graphics  so it is also a new experience and notting seems to be like it used to with NVIDIA
<AndroUser2> Is it nottin for me to do?
<AndroUser2> If i download latest iso. Is there an option to repair ubuntu?
<tor_> Is there a chance to get my driver issue or what it is fixed, or shall i just stop asking for help here?
<tor_> *get=fix
<tor_> Sorry. Never mind my bad english.
<tor_> Ok, thank you. Guess Microsoft is the best way to go where one can get support and or solve problems self. You also have the same free software in the latest versions without thinkin about broken this or dependency that. Ubuntu is if you want the best of it for Ubuntu developers only. I dont like the more and more commercial approach in Ubuntu anyway. Elder and old hardware not supported anymore and all sorts of shopping integrations in 
<tor_> Had to get it out ;)
<k1l> tor_: :(
<k1l> why do you try a developing release if you are that unexperienced with that topic?
<tor_> It was one day to stable when i installed it
<k1l> ?
<tor_> I presumed it was ok to give it a shot then
<tor_> Installed 17.
<k1l> 13.04 is still not released
<k1l> it will be released on the 25.4.
<tor_> 18. Was set to freese kernel and be stable
<genii-around> tor_: Only LTS versions which are released every two years are really considered to be stable, and hence supported for a long time. Interim releases even after released are only really stepping-stones to the next Long-Term-Support release.
<k1l> tor_: sorry but you have no clue :/
<genii-around> ( and 13.04 is not even in release until Thursday)
<tor_> The LTS is supporting the newest versions of apps i want
<tor_> Is no supporting*
<tor_> Not
<tor_> In windows i get the latest version of any app in any version of win. Well im tired of waiting  an toubling to get things working. Maybe i have no clue and stupid is....
<IdleOne> newest is not equal to most stable
<k1l> tor_: wait. you want ubuntu to have the latest versions on stock but in windows its ok to download them somewhere else?
<k1l> tor_: if you are that good in the topics install the right video driver and the gui will work
<tor_> It works fawless in windows
<tor_> In 12.04 i was stuck with 2.6 gimp ie.
<IdleOne> If Windows works better for you I suggest you use Windows.
<tor_> Just my conclution
<tor_> To bad
<tor_> Too bad
<genii-around> tor_: Gimp 2.8 is available for Ubuntu 12.10, you don't need to be running 13.04 for that
<tor_> I was running 12.04 and skipped 12.10
<jtaylor> no one stops you from installing newer software on 12.04
<jtaylor> you just might end up in a garbled mess like in windows if you don'T do it in an organized fashion
<jtaylor> the best approach is to backport packages
<jtaylor> and if it works well request an official backport so others can profit from your testing
<tor_> No but it involves terminal. Detpendency trouble and broken packages.
<tor_> I want to use ubuntu. Not do troubleshooting 90% of the time
<k1l> then dont use developing builds
<tor_> I dont have the skills or interest
<jtaylor> unfortunately then you have to stick with LTS
<k1l> so you can rant about ubuntu all day or start repairing your ubuntu.
<jtaylor> sticking with the bleeding edge is always constant fixing
<tor_> Just dont understand why it is so hard to get help
<IdleOne> it isn't, you do need to ask an actual question though.
<tor_> I test a beta jes
<tor_> Yes
<k1l> tor_: last time now: this is a developing release. users are considered to help themselves in the first place
<tor_> I send error reports with apport
<k1l> if you are not able to help yourself in the first place use stable releases. thats it
<tor_> Ok. I see: write so on the download page
<jtaylor> whats the actual problem?
<jtaylor> it doesn't boot into X?
<tor_> Installed fglrx and now unity will not work/load
<jtaylor> what do you get?
<jtaylor> a purple background?
<k1l> installed the headers? did the module build right? what is the error? is the module loaded?
<tor_> If you can go back in the history of the  channel you see
<k1l> anyway. im out
<tor_> Im on a phone now
<jtaylor> fwiw I recently replaced nvidia drivers with opensource drivers and unity did not start properly
<jtaylor> though lighdm and x was working fine
<tor_> What do i do then?
<jtaylor> I removed ~/.config/compiz ~/./config/unity and ~/./config/gtk* and it worked again
<jtaylor> you might lose some settings like the launcher ordering and locking when you do that
<tor_> No oroblem
<tor_> I tried to reinstall fglrx. Do i have to purge it first again?
<jtaylor> if x starts alright probably not
<tor_> There is no ~/config/unity
<jtaylor> yeah, no idea where it stores its config
<tor_> But unity tweak too
<tor_> l
<jtaylor> probably compiz-1 and the gtk folders where enough
<jtaylor> I just deleted everything that might be related and I know I have not customized myself
<tor_> It is still the same
<jtaylor> can't help then
<jtaylor> I must also leave, bye
<tor_> Ok. Thanks
<tor_> And thanks for beeing polite and tell you are leaving.
<Guest80163> ok, found a solution. even though it nvidia related i thinkhttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1166765 solution:  gsettings reset org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/ active-plugins
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1166765 in NVIDIA Drivers Ubuntu "unity showing only blank desktop, no dash nor decorations" [Undecided,New]
<Guest80163> pure luck i found it though
<Guest80163> i am tor_ BTW
<tor_> Did a reboot and it still is good. Happy
<tor_> It is gonna be quiet here when i leave now. :)
<tor_> He he
<troulouliou_dev> hi is there anybody that worked on secureboot for 13.04 hre ?
<wilee-nilee> troulouliou_dev, Have you looked at the UEFI wiki?
<troulouliou_dev> wilee-nilee, yeah pretty much everywhere :) i think my laptop does nothave the recomended key
<troulouliou_dev> secureboot mode don'tboot on 12.10 andi m facinf graphical glitches with sb kernel
<wilee-nilee> troulouliou_dev, I would use the ubuntu forums the support for UEFI is best there, it is a hit and miss thing as far as installs
<troulouliou_dev> just hope that 13.04 will help
<troulouliou_dev> wilee-nilee, yes need to do that since 2 week :)
<troulouliou_dev> just busy finding back the pwd :)
<wilee-nilee> files with wrong names at times and manufacturers own versions make it tougher ai times then others.
<troulouliou_dev> reallyhope itwill be stable on 13.04 sb will be mandatory at work soon
<troulouliou_dev> wilee-nilee, you have particular knowledgein sb ?
<wilee-nilee> troulouliou_dev, Nope but I know who does, they are at the ubuntu forums. ;)
<troulouliou_dev> ;)
<wilee-nilee> troulouliou_dev, Post there and wait for a user called oldfred
#ubuntu+1 2013-04-24
<troulouliou_dev> wilee-nilee, ok will do thanks
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<troulouliou_dev> wilee-nilee, btw uefi allow custom key in several mode as i see / pek/db ... there could be a ms-secureboot grub/kernel as well as  as ubuntu-signed secureboot grub/kernekl
<troulouliou_dev> pretty hardtosee microsoft ca .... in the sb grub install output
<elky> is anyone else finding that xchat on raring is a cpu hog?
<jmichaelx> just upgraded to kubuntu raring on one machine... and things are not looking good so far
<jmichaelx> the system is completely unusable
<bjsnider> i can assure you that wan't one of the goals
<jmichaelx> lol. hopefully one could have assumed that :-)
<peepsalot> hello, i can't view my home folder in nautilus or even using ls command, it just hangs
<peepsalot> i think it is something to do with a network share that i have mounted as a subfolder in my home directory, but the network share is not currently accessible
<teratoma> 'meta' key ( alt ) in gnome-terminal doesnt do what it used to in quantal, what do i do?
<xiambax_> I have full disk encryption and am looking to update to beta.
<xiambax_> update-manager -d doesnt find a released
<xiambax_> and i get no option to upgrade when booting to usb key
<wilee-nilee> xiambax_, What release are you in now?
<xiambax_> im silly
<xiambax_> apparently i have been running betas this whole time.
<xiambax_> its just gone so smoothly i never noticed
<Dreaman> i use ubuntu 13.04 rc  reinstall final or just update system
<MonkeyDust> Dreaman  just update
<Dreaman> :) ok
<bazhang> !final | Dreaman
<ubottu> Dreaman: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Raring and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 13.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Dreaman> ok
<valorie> I've done the upgrades and they worked flawlessly in kubuntu
<valorie> on both 64-bit and 32-bit for my netbook
<captine> hi all.  seems my 13.04 sound system is broken...   output device listed as "Dummy Output"
<derbarb> having trouble using ubuntu one to backup my files using deja dup, getting a bad request error
<gmg85> is it true that 13.04 will have the alx ethernet driver in its kernel?
<patdk-wk> gmg85, that would have been stabilised a long time ago
<gmg85> patdk-wk, when i installed xubuntu  12.10....i had to download the alx ethernet driver from compact wireless and compile it myself]
<gmg85> was wondering whether 13.04 will come with the ethernet driver so i dont have to compile the source
<patdk-wk> how is that relevent?
<patdk-wk> well, what kernel is it included in?
<gmg85> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR8162 Fast Ethernet (rev 08)
<gmg85> tht's my card
<gmg85> the ubuntu kernel
<patdk-wk> well, what kernel is it included in?
<patdk-wk> ubuntu doesn't make kernels
<gmg85> does it modify kernels
<Pici> er, it definitely applies its own and others patches to kernels.
<johnflux__> Hey all
<johnflux__> vim in 13.04 is compiled without clipboard support
<johnflux__> this is a regression  - is it known?
<patdk-wk> johnflux__, checked launchpad?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<johnflux__> patdk-wk: how?
<patdk-wk> gmg85, well, as the alx driver is not in the linux kernel, it won't be
<johnflux__> usr13: usr13: googling, it seems that actually you have to install vim-gtk   if you want the vim console version to have clipboard support
<johnflux__> I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim/+bug/837882
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 837882 in vim (Ubuntu) "Vim on Ubuntu is compiled without clipboard and xterm_clipboard support" [Undecided,Invalid]
<usr13> Ok
<gmg85> patdk-wk, i guess i will just have to download the sources and compile...what kernel version will 13.04 have?
<patdk-wk> it's in the compat-wireless package though
<patdk-wk> not sure what version it was included in though
<patdk-wk> hmm, 3.8.0, where 3.8.8 is the newest
<Rompoy> anyone knows why Ubuntu consumes double power watts than Windows?
<yofel> patdk-wk: from the changelog the -19 kernel is v3.8.6 + patches
<patdk-wk> ok
<patdk-wk> still won't help him though, as the alx driver isn't in the kernel yet
<p0wn3d> has anyone tested MATE with the 13.04 beta?
<jmnoz> for some reason my keyboard shortcuts in xfce doesn't always seem to work properly (running under Ubuntu) any idea of how to troubleshoot?
<SonikkuAmerica> Apparently VBox isn't supposed to be launched from Unity in Raring...?
<SonikkuAmerica> It doesn't appear in the launcher but I can open it from the terminal with no problems.
<wilee-nilee> SonikkuAmerica, Launches from icon here, do you have the latest?
<SonikkuAmerica> Give me a second (or 2-3 minutes anyway...)
<wilee-nilee> I don't use unity however
<SonikkuAmerica> The latest what?
<tyrog> Hello. Do you think Ubuntu 13.04 is a worthy upgrade from 12.04 lts?
<SonikkuAmerica> Depends.
<tyrog> SonikkuAmerica: more specifically on what? xD
<SonikkuAmerica> tyrog: Do you need a stable (production, e.g.) environment?
<tyrog> SonikkuAmerica: not at all. Can live with some randomness xD
<SonikkuAmerica> Then you're welcome to; it's not required for another 9 months for 12.10 or until April 2017 for 12.04.
<SonikkuAmerica> In fact, due to the support period being shortened, you don't have to upgrade to 13.04 at all! :)\
<SonikkuAmerica> *:)
<SonikkuAmerica> wilee-nilee: I have the latest updates and everything if that's what you mean...
<Rompoy> anyone knows why Ubuntu consumes double power watts than Windows?
<tyrog> SonikkuAmerica: we can always upgrade to 13.10 when it's released, or up to 3 months after xD
<SonikkuAmerica> tyrog: The thing is... between January and April 2014, only 10.04 LTS Server, 12.04 LTS, 12.10 and 13.10 will be supported.
<wilee-nilee> SonikkuAmerica, When I installed the latest release from their website I had to purge the previous to install, check your version against the oracle website. https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<wilee-nilee> not sure if the ubnutu repos version is the latest
<SonikkuAmerica> wilee-nilee: Oh. I see. I just tacked the PPA on and installed it fresh. My sources.list entry is "raring contrib"
<SonikkuAmerica> It could be that the PPA itself is still incomplete.
<tyrog> SonikkuAmerica: what do you think is the most reliable upgrade path? lts to lts? or interim to interim?
<SonikkuAmerica> tyrog: I would say LTS > LTS, as they are the most stable.
<SonikkuAmerica> I've burned a hard copy of every LTS since 10.04 (only 2 of course, but Canonical didn't catch on till now).
<tyrog> SonikkuAmerica: do you have a dual boot LTS and current?
<SonikkuAmerica> No. I just use the current. I'm VBoxing Xubuntu LTS and Lubuntu daily.
<wilee-nilee> VirtualBox 4.2.12?
<tyrog> SonikkuAmerica: do you make fresh install of each new ubuntu release?
<SonikkuAmerica> wilee-nilee: Yep
<SonikkuAmerica> tyrog: No, I [ do-release-upgrade ], like Debian.
<tyrog> Never had problems with upgrades?
<SonikkuAmerica> tyrog: The only problems I've had were the graphical version crashing.
<tyrog> What DE do you use? And have PPAs enabled?
<SonikkuAmerica> Unity... and tons.
<wilee-nilee> SonikkuAmerica, I had found the unity desktop problematic in general a while back I like it it was just loosing controls at times, probably fixed now, however have you logged out or rebooted to see if this fixes the problem?
<SonikkuAmerica> wilee-nilee: I never did, maybe that's key.
<tyrog> Actually I like Unity in 13.04. It's a DE that grows with you with time, and with practice
<BluesKaj> yup, do-release-upgrade here as well , keeping the system clean with autremove and autoclean after every package upgrade seems to work for this setup.
<wilee-nilee> I like the gnome-shell you can reload it with alt-f2-r the unity desktop used to be able to reload compiz easily as well.
<tyrog> wilee-nilee: Actually the concepts in both are similar xD. But I think Unity handles the menus of the software (File, Edit, etc.) better
<tyrog> With more space for the open program
<wilee-nilee> tyrog, Not really, the shell is mutter unity is compiz.
<tyrog> wilee-nilee: compiz allows for more effects and such
<SonikkuAmerica> Aaaaaaaaaand now I can't search my apps anymore... it's forever searching...
<SonikkuAmerica> All the other scopes work just fine.
<SonikkuAmerica> Let me try again.
<wilee-nilee> tyrog, Sure to some extent, but you used to be able to run compiz --replace and one other command I forget to reload it and or set it to a default install.
 * BluesKaj doesn't miss compiz ...kwin does the job just fine
<wilee-nilee> I never like kubuntu, but that is a personal thing, lol
<BluesKaj> well, i never liked gnome , it's a matter of taste , mostly i think
<BluesKaj> unity even less
<LukeL> cinnamon is worth a try
<tyrog> KDE is ok. I feel it is a bit bloated though
<BluesKaj> tyrog, perhaps because there so many options , thewre are some apps I would like to be excluded that are dependency ridden and can't be removed , only disabled
<tyrog> BluesKaj: Yep. KDE is not only plasma. But I have to admit it is very stable with 4.10
<BluesKaj> tyrog, yeah seems to be so far
<derbarb> succesfully backup up /etc/vim to ubuntu one but cannot backup my home directory, got a bad request error, anyone know why this might be?
<BluesKaj> derbarb, maybe the ppl at #ubuntuone can help
<tyrog> wilee-nilee: I was a bit skeptical with KDE too mainly with the first 4.x releases but now I'm using it and is very enjoyable
<tyrog> Multitasking is fast and you get all the blinks only a KDE desktop can give you xD
<tyrog> BluesKaj: How do I disable KWin when a fullscreen app is running?
<tyrog> like compiz does with unity
<BluesKaj> tyrog, don'y know , never needed to
<LukeL> it's in the settings somewhere, keep diggin :P
<LukeL> i remember setting it
<piero> Is fglrx hdmi audio working on 3.8 kernel for HD series 6000?
<BluesKaj> tyrog, system settings>desktop effects >advanced, suspend desktop effects....
<BluesKaj> for full screen
<tyrog> BluesKaj: foud it :) Thanks. As for que Qt graphical system, do you use Raster or Native?
<tyrog> KDE is using less RAM than Unity with about the same workload, with many desktop effects enabled. Awesome
<BluesKaj> tyrog, I'm using raster , but just for testing , supposedly it works with Qt  better than native
<BluesKaj> tyrog, it's difficult to tell the differnce so far
<mrjoel> Alright.  So ginn is working with 13.04, but the rightclick actions all occur in the bottom right hand corner of the screen (this is where the "cursor" goes when the screen is touched at all.  can anyone help me?
<johnjohn101> is it soup yet?
<SuperLag> uname just reports 3.8.0 as the kernel, but it's actually 3.8.something else, right? How can you find out which kernel you're really running?
<genii-around> SuperLag: no, it should say something like:  3.8.0-19-generic   or such
<SuperLag> aaron@wanderlust ~ % uname -r
<SuperLag> 3.8.0-19-generic
<SuperLag> yeah...
<SuperLag> but that's not actually a 3.8.0 kernel... it's later, I believe
<SuperLag> and the current stable kernel is 3.8.8
<genii-around> !info linux-image-generic raring
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.19.35 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 33 kB
<SuperLag> hmm... okay. Maybe I'm just crazy, but I could have sworn I read somewhere that it's based on a 3.8.<greater than 0> kernel.
<mrjoel> Anyone know why my touchscreen is sending the mouse cursor to the bottom right corner of my screen?  Is there a way to make it stay where I pointed for right-click actions?
<FernandoMiguel> awesome.. . lot's of video corruption when using multi display on my Intel HD3000 :(
<genii-around> Hm. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming has no 13.04 listed
<guntbert> is the deprecation of gksudo a well known thing among helpers?
<guntbert> in case not, have a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/284306/why-is-gksu-no-longer-installed-by-default-in-raring-13-04
<genii-around> guntbert: Interesting. So instead of gksu/gksudo gedit   /something-priveleged     just recommended to sudo -i gedit /something-priveleged   instead?
<nullby7e> 13.04 when?
<bazhang> unknown
<bjsnider> genii-around, is gksudo not installable?
<bazhang> !info gksudo
<ubottu> Package gksudo does not exist in raring
<genii-around> bjsnider: Apparently not
<bazhang> !info gksu
<ubottu> gksu (source: gksu): graphical frontend to su. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.2-6ubuntu2 (raring), package size 26 kB, installed size 172 kB
<bjsnider> if you grab the quantal version?
<tyrog> 13.04 is a great release. Really improved from 12.10 in many aspects
<bjsnider> depends on your point of view
<tyrog> bjsnider: Of course. What is yours?
<bjsnider> i've been using gnome 3.6 for 6 months, so there's no difference if i upgrade
<bjsnider> until logind gets added to the gnome 3 ppa and it makes sense to upgrade for gnome 3.8
<bjsnider> i don't use this on a phone, so i don't need to use unity
<bjsnider> unity isn't targeted at me i suppose is the right way to say it
<tyrog> Right. But I feel for Unity users this is the best one yet. And it has also improved in boot and shutdown time
<tyrog> bjsnider: That's funny considering you use gnome 3.6 (suppose it is the shell) xD
<bjsnider> i don't think gnome-shell was specifically designed for phones, but unity started out under another name as a mobile os
<tyrog> bjsnider: You don't think gnome-shell was designed for mobile devices? So for what?
<tyrog> Not criticizing, I like to know the desktops and play with them all to see which one suits me better
<tyrog> You can make gnome shell very desktop-like, and very functional, but I think it was based around mobile devices.
<bjsnider> for computers in general
<tyrog> Ehmm, no. My productivity drops significantly if I don't install some extensions in gnome shell, compared to what gnome 2 was
<bjsnider> mine doesn't
<tyrog> Do you think that taking features away from most software is a desktop approach?
<tyrog> Putting big buttons in the GUIs too?
<natman> When is Kubuntu 13.04 released?
<bazhang> soon
<wilee-nilee> natman, You can install raring ubuntu and add kubuntu.
<tyrog> wilee-nilee: Ubuntu 13.04 hasnt been released too, so there is no difference xD
<bazhang> wilee-nilee, thats not needed at all
<wilee-nilee> bazhang, Did not say it was needed, just an option
<bazhang> wilee-nilee, anda hugely unneeded option
<wilee-nilee> bazhang, In your opinion.
<natman> wilee-nilee: why would i do that?
<bazhang> wilee-nilee, its not good advice.
<wilee-nilee> I would let a user decide while informed
<tyrog> Unneeded discussion too, cmon guys
<tyrog> Its time for party!!
<bazhang> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Raring release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2322/
<tyrog> sure, just changing the mood around here xD
<wilee-nilee> natman, I did not say you should just giving you an option, you should do what you want. ;)
<tyrog> natman: I tried both daily ISOs of Ubuntu and Kubuntu today. If you want to use KDE, stick to Kubuntu, as you will avoid the GTK apps within kubuntu that you won't use probably
<bazhang> natman, if you keep up to date, you will hit final
<natman> tyrog: totally agrree, Kubuntu is the way to go
<bazhang> !final | natman
<ubottu> natman: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Raring and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 13.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<johnjohn101> ubuntu release party channel back in operation
<natman> by the way, thinking of changing to a sony vaio laptop, any idea if they are *buntu friendly?
<tyrog> bazhang: Probably final by now. Final ISOs are prepared some days before the final release, so you might be already further from final
<bazhang> tyrog, not me, natman
<tyrog> natman: Don't know why they wouldn't be as friendly as the others :)
<tyrog> Better experience for linux is with Intel wireless chips and Intel graphics too
<tyrog> If you want to play some games, I would recommend NVIDIA graphics then
<tyrog> Apart from that, most software is supported nowadays.
<tyrog> *hardware
<johnjohn101> how close is daily to released version?  or should i wait a day?
<tyrog> johnjohn101: Wait if you are willing to, then wait. Else, install daily
<wilee-nilee> johnjohn101, realease day and for a time after has the servers running hard, a torrent is best for downloads and seeding, a upgrade I would do now or wait, it is up to you. Todays daily is the release minus any last minute imperative updates.
<bazhang> yeah, dont wait
<trism> anyone notice the sidebar in nautilus not painting properly? I have to mouseover the bookmarks/network section before they appear
<tyrog> trism: Dont have that problem. I have another in libreoffice: menus don't get "oranged" when i put the cursor over them, a fix should come in the following days
<rendero> !isitout
<ubottu> No, it is not out yet.
<rendero> :P
<tyrog> bot is working xD
<bazhang> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Raring release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2322/
<scarrs> hello, just upgraded to 13.04 and looking to get my workspaces back... help?
<wilee-nilee> scarrs, nvidia card?
<scarrs> yessir
<wilee-nilee> scarrs, You have to reload the drivers on a upgrade.
<scarrs> gotcha
<scarrs> tyvm for your help
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<scarrs> toodles
<scarrs> hello again have upgraded to 13.04 and lost the virtual workspaces!!! I would like to get them back... have reinstalled nvidia-current and it helps to no avail. help?
<wilee-nilee> scarrs, I believe you have to delete what was there first.
<wilee-nilee> this a vbox?
<scarrs> nope
<scarrs> should I create a new user?
<wilee-nilee> scarrs, What helps though for channel helpers is identifying the card, not to me but the channel.
<scarrs> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 440] (rev a1) is what I have
<scarrs> anyway, created a fresh account... will see if that helps
<tyrog> The workspaces are disabled in 13.04 :P
<trism> System Settings/Appearance/Behavior/Enable workspaces
<tyrog> he's gone now
#ubuntu+1 2013-04-25
<bjsnider> you can have all the workspaces you need if you use gnome
<fyksen> I have just installed 13.04. Everything is set up, but I can't change the mouse sensitivity under mouse settings. Just the Left/right and the toubbleclick
<wilee-nilee> fyksen, I noticed the speed control is rather sensitive and only changes in the first milimeter of the left side.
<johnjohn1011> i can't believe it's almost here
<jackw> me too
<jackw> cant wait for 13.04
<jackw> i really want to the performance of Unity
<johnjohn1011> wondering if they will port the new unity back to 12.04?
<bjsnider> not a chance
<bjsnider> small stuff can be backported, not big stuff
<leolove> Hi
<leolove> I need help with my wireless and 13.04
<leolove> Ralink corp. RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<leolove> It disconnects intermittently.
<leolove> And restarting network-manager solves it.
<leolove> It is not scanning network at the moment
<bjsnider> i guess it disconnected again
<Belial> anyone else think the appmenu looks kind of off with the nautilus 3.6.x?
<Belial> or "files" 3.6.x
<tyrog> me
<Belial> that large space between the title of the app and the actual one button menu just doesn't look right.
<Belial> nitpicky, sure. but it drives me nuts.
<tyrog> Its the solution canonical chose. But I hope they come with something better for 13.10
<tyrog> Belial: You can use alternative file managers if you dont like
<Belial> i'm not sure if i'd go that far. but i actually did think about it.
<tyrog> Yes. I can live with it too
<blob4000> has anyone else lost the ability to open the About This Computer menu from the top right in 13.04?
<blob4000> this is in Virtualbox, mind you
<Belial> mine is working fine.
<blob4000> nothing happens
<blob4000> ok
<tyrog> blob4000: mine too
<blob4000> kk
<blob4000> did you guys update from apt, or from iso?
<blob4000> or fresh install?
<tyrog> blob4000: fresh
<wilee-nilee> blob4000, Have you tried logging out than back in or a reboot?
<blob4000> wilee-nilee: yes,
<blob4000> i'm going to be doing the update to 13.04 on hardware shortly, so i'll let you know if anything's reproducable that i can see
<tyrog> blob4000: Wait for the announcement and upgrade notes
<blob4000> tyrog: kk
<blob4000> for those already running 13.04. impressions so far?
<blob4000> stability, new features, speed
<tyrog> blob4000: Faster to boot and shutdown
<tyrog> Unity is faster than ever too. Stability is better than 12.10
<Mneumonic> blob4000 I don't say this lightly.  Ubuntu 13.04 is the best version of Ubuntu that i've ever used.
<Mneumonic> It's even more stable for me than 10.04 and 10.10 were
<tyrog> If you are using or plan to use Unity, then 13.04 is the best you can get
<Mneumonic> I've liked Unity since it was introduced but this is the first time that I can actually recommend it over other desktops
<tyrog> Mneumonic: From my experience all desktops are stellar, except the GNOME edition, where I get internal problems
<tyrog> popups
<blob4000> Mneumonic & tyrog: wow, that's exciting :P
<blob4000> I am a Unity user
<Mneumonic> tyrog I don't doubt xu, ku and lu are all great.  12.10 xubuntu was amazing for me.
<Mneumonic> blob4000 if you use Unity, 13.04 is a no brainer
<Mneumonic> Unity is lightning fast
<blob4000> cool- looking forward to it
<tyrog> blob4000: MUCH improved from anything before it
<blob4000> Mneumonic: did you install from apt, iso, or fresh?
<Mneumonic> It's actually kinda weird, I've been running 13.04 for a week and had no issues at all.
<blob4000> sorry i meant, update or fresh
<tyrog> In my experience, much faster than gnome shell for example
<Mneumonic> I installed from daily iso
<blob4000> kk
<blob4000> do you guys recommend update from iso over apt?
<Mneumonic> I always recommend a fresh install instead of an upgrade
<blob4000> mk
<Mneumonic> In the past I've experienced some weird errors with upgrades
<tyrog> Alt+tab transitions, speed to open Dash with Super/windows key, multitasking
<blob4000> do you keep your home folder seperate?
<Mneumonic> i don't.
<tyrog> minimizing, maximizing, everything is smooth
<blob4000> tyrog: nice
<tyrog> blob4000: Fresh install is always better.
<tyrog> 13.04 is a very good release so it deserves one anyway xD
<blob4000> when you guys do a fresh install, do you backup your home folders elsewhere? or some other trick?
<tyrog> Yep, backup home folder. Some people have a separate /home partition to prevent that
<Mneumonic> I don't backup my home folder, but that's because I'm crazy
<Mneumonic> I keep everything synced to dropbox/ubuntu one and blow everything off my hard drive
<blob4000> right on guys,
<blob4000> thanks for the tips!
<tyrog> blob4000: I didn't mean you shouldn't upgrade. As long as you have your ubuntu 12.10 without crazy PPAs, upgrade route should be smooth
<blob4000> yeah, it's also that i'm coming from 12.04,
<blob4000> going to 12.10 was a bit of a bump
<blob4000> so i might just go fresh
<blob4000> i don't have all that much on that machine
<tyrog> blob4000: There are reports of people using ubuntu upgraded for years without problems
<blob4000> yeah true,
<tyrog> for others, one upgrade makes the system unbootable. So YMMV, but if statistics count for you, most people upgrade just fine or with minor tweaks needed
<blob4000> i don't really have the time to fiddle as much though, i can see that working for an ubuntu server or other window manager, but unity seems to get gummed up with updates
<Mneumonic> For me it really comes down to this.  If it's not too inconvenient to do a fresh install, do one.
<blob4000> yeah makes sense
<tyrog> thats for sure
<Mneumonic> oh blob4000, one more thing
<Mneumonic> if you weren't already sold
<Mneumonic> Ubuntu 13.04 is the linux distro that has gotten me nearly completely off of windows
<blob4000> that's great to hear,
<Mneumonic> My windows partition is literally a League of Legends and Defiance gaming OS
<tyrog> 12.04 lts already did that for me
<blob4000> i use Windows only when i absolutely have to, and that's becoming increasingly rare
<blob4000> nice,
<lotuspsychje> 12.10 64bit on a ssd did it for me
<lotuspsychje> fast as rocket
<Mneumonic> ha
<Mneumonic> wow
<Mneumonic> have you been to phoronix today?
<tyrog> Mneumonic: try to run them with wine.
<Mneumonic> They ran benchmarks of Manjaro linux (arch + XFCE) against Ubuntu 13.04....guess which one performed better
<Belial> 6-2 ubuntu
<tyrog> Wine has improved a lot over the years, to the point of running most dx9 games today
<Mneumonic> yep
<blob4000> wow!
<Mneumonic> yea, I can run LoL in wine but I get an abysmal framerate.
<blob4000> wine amazes me
<Mneumonic> Defiance runs fine but my xbox 360 controller doesn't work in wine
<lotuspsychje> and playonlinux package
<lotuspsychje> and upcomming steam games
<tyrog> oh yea, there is steam too
<blob4000> i can't believe we already have Steam on linux, that seemed like such a quick process to go from announcement to release
<Mneumonic> steam for linux is growing nicely
<tyrog> Mneumonic: Ubuntu won the benchmark?
<blob4000> ubuntu made that happen,
<Mneumonic> tyrog yep.
<tyrog> against Arch? wow!
<lotuspsychje> check this out: http://www.alienware.com/ubuntu/
<tyrog> blob4000: and windows 8 too. Thank you M$
<Belial> doesn't surprise me. arch system may seem more responsive, but responsiveness doesn't always equal better performance.
<Mneumonic> for example, Warsow:  Manjaro - 29.27, Ubuntu 13.04 = 32.23
<tyrog> Mneumonic: Is that benchmark with Unity? Because they vary with each DE
<Mneumonic> At first I thought Arch was really cool when I tried it....I quickly realized it isn't really any better.  It's just different....and less intuitive.
<Mneumonic> tyrop yep, it's 13.04 out of the box with unity
<Belial> which is the surprising part.
<blob4000> tyrog: totally true. windows 8 is a disaster for them
<Belial> unity outshining xfce.
<blob4000> tyrog: but a blessing for us
<tyrog> Belial: actually arch is very responsive. But Ubuntu has improved a lot since steam was released for it in the first place
<Belial> definitely
<blob4000> Mneumonic: agreed re: arch
<Belial> i first ran arch back in 06
<Belial> love it, but i don't have time to tinker with the system.
<Mneumonic> Arch was too unstable for me.
<tyrog> Unity outshining xfce is absolutely incredible. I think I will run my own benchmarks across the whole 13.04 family lol
<Mneumonic> I know some users tell you that their arch install never breaks...mine was constantly breaking with updates
<Belial> also, i don't like how they ditched their old installer in favor for scripts.
<blob4000> when did the enforcement of longer passwords come along? 13.04?
<Mneumonic> I should really just buy Defiance for my PS3 so I can make Ubuntu my only OS
<tyrog> Mneumonic: Actually Manjaro is to Arch what Ubuntu was to Debian in the first place
<Mneumonic> In Manjaro's defence, it has the most beautiful XFCE theme I've ever seen
<tyrog> Manjaro is very good by all means. Surprises me more then seeing Unity beating Xfce
<Belial> yeah, it's a good looking theme.
<Belial> but the numix gtk theme is off the chain.
<Mneumonic> omg, numix looks incredible.
<Mneumonic> Can I use it with unity?
<Belial> yeah
<Belial> i've been using it.
<Mneumonic> It works well with 13.04?
<Belial> unity, gnome shell, xfce
<blob4000> one thing i'm not clear on, when you update to a new release, let's say 13.04.. your ppas are out of date? like some of them are still expecting 'quantal' releases?
<Belial> yep
<tyrog> blob4000: Upgrade Manager disables them for you
<blob4000> tyrog: but what if i want that software to stay up to date? i have to find a new ppa that supports raring?
<tyrog> After the upgrade you need to re-add them
<Mneumonic> I'm so anxious for 13.04 to release so I can do a fresh install
<blob4000> tyrog: thanks ok
<tyrog> Mneumonic: Me 2. Even considering I did a fresh install from the Monday daily lol
<tyrog> blob4000: I dont have many PPAs. Just the ones strictly needed. So that's not a problem for me
<Mneumonic> tyrog it's my OCD.  I just have to "know" that it's an install from the official release
<Belial> Mneumonic, http://ubuntuone.com/47EOMnfN5bdILCL6AyIzhN
<Mneumonic> Belial, that is beautiful
<Mneumonic> that is actually one of the best themes I've ever seen
<Belial> yeah, it's pretty damn sweet. easy on the eyes.
<Mneumonic> i'm installing it now to test it in unity
<Mneumonic> Is it wrong that I love the 13.04 ringtail wallpaper
<Mneumonic> the purple one with the cartoon ringtail on it
<Belial> it's not bad
<Belial> i don't like the new version of purple salad.
<tyrog> Belial: where is your Unity bar?
<tyrog> xD
<tyrog> hidden?
<Belial> i autohide it
<Mneumonic> omg
<Mneumonic> blob4000 I forgot the best feature of 13.04
<Mneumonic> They don't force you to have the workspace switcher on your unity panel
<tyrog> I dont like autohide, enjoy always watching the icons right there xD
<tyrog> Mneumonic: i enabled it myself anyway
<Mneumonic> brb, gonna restart
<tyrog> Belial: simple theme, I like it. Are you still doing adjustments?
<blob4000> i wish i could get in the habit of using the workspace switcher more
<Belial> oh, well the theme isn't by me.
<tyrog> blob4000: the button, or the workspaces themselves?
<blob4000> tyrog: both!
<blob4000> i find that i'm often hunting for windows that are actually groupable, and should be on distinct workspaces
<blob4000> i'm a real alt-tabber
<Belial> http://ubuntuone.com/73E5sPSTNsNfyhb1jBHo7C there's one with the launcher
<blob4000> i should get into the workspace keyboard shortcuts, because i prefer to work from the keyboard much more
<tyrog> blob4000: They help you extend the desktop, giving you more area and also more organization
<tyrog> When I do some heavy multitasking, I get easily confused if I don't use them
<blob4000> Belial: that looks like a nice desktop :P
<tyrog> blob4000: You just need to memorize the shortcuts table of Unity
<tyrog> Then you are a Unity power-user xD
<Belial> thanks, blob4000
<Belial> i'm happy with it
<blob4000> Belial: is that image resized, or what resolution monitor is that from?
<Belial> it's a cheapo acer
<Belial> 15.6in with a 1366x768 res
<tyrog> Belial: Your desktop is "asking" for a Conky xD
<Belial> it's two years old.
<Belial> i would actually like a big conky clock
<blob4000> oh here's a random quiz: favourite irc client when on unity?
<Belial> i use xchat
<blob4000> pidgin for me at the moment
<Belial> Mneumonic, if you use firefox, then the fxchrome addon goes really well with that theme. http://ubuntuone.com/73E5sPSTNsNfyhb1jBHo7C
<Mneumonic> tyrog...wow...numix <3
<Mneumonic> Belial, I use chrome.  Chrome looks amazing in Numix
<Belial> there is an actual numix theme for chrome.
<Belial> but i haven't tried.
<Belial> i don't use chrome mainly because the tab animations are really jerky in the linux version for some reason.
<Mneumonic> trying the chrome theme now
<Belial> stupid reason, but i'm really picky with that stuff.
<tyrog> Belial: I use chromium lol
<Belial> i think it did it for me with chromium too.
<tyrog> Faster and Lighter than Firefox
<Belial> every time i open a new tab, the animation is real choppy.
<Mneumonic> wow, the chrome theme is awesome
<tyrog> I don't care too much about those details too. I prefer smoothness in the browsing experience
<Belial> i hear ya.
<Belial> blob4000, speaking of chrome and irc, if you do use chrome, circ is a new irc client for chrome.
<tyrog> Belial: For example, Firefox scrolling is very clunky for me
<Belial> i disable smooth scrolling in firefox.
<Belial> because it isn't as good as in chrome.
<tyrog> yes, definitely
<Belial> eventually, if i want to see flash at all i'll be forced to chrome.
<Mneumonic> wow i just found hte "Unity Tweak Tool" In the software center.  This is awesome software
<Belial> which won't be a big deal.
<tyrog> Belial: I saw on the screenshot that your kernel is somewhat outdated. Any reason for that?
<Belial> that was an old screenshot
<tyrog> oh, ok
<Belial> http://ubuntuone.com/3YiX0yka17mor8MxSV5Xsg
<Belial> there we go
<blob4000> nice!
<blob4000> i'm surprised Unity doesn't come with more themes
<tyrog> WOW. That theme is getting me crazy
<tyrog> Are there variants?
<blob4000> everyone wished Windows 8 would look like that...
<blob4000> and not some bizarre half tablet thing
<Belial> you can change the colors with the gtk color chooser
<Belial> as far as the reddish highlights
<tyrog> Windows 8 looks nice, looks aren't its problem imo
<Belial> like to blue, etc.
<Mneumonic> I have to be honest, Windows 8 surprised me
<Belial> they're going to be releasing an icon theme soon too.
<Mneumonic> It is the best version of Windows I've ever used
<johnjohn1011> why aren't there more schemes for unity?
<Mneumonic> however...they expect users to use key combinations for everything and find hidden menus...it is failing hard
<johnjohn1011> you like windows 8?
<Mneumonic> Yea, for performance it is amazing.
<Mneumonic> For a Windows OS I mean
<Belial> http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2013/092/2/4/numix___gtk3_theme_by_satya164-d5ygul6.jpg there's part of the icon theme
<Belial> not released yet
<Belial> and that's inside of gnome-shell.
<Belial> windows 8 is definitely an improvement over windows 7.
<johnjohn1011> Belial: nice
<Belial> i like what they did with the desktop theme.
<Belial> but i wasn't crazy about metro.
<tyrog> Mneumonic: Windows 8 is very fast. But once you fullfill the hard drive, the usual array of trouble comes xD
<Belial> mixing uis to me is kind of weird.
<Belial> i like consistency.
<Mneumonic> So do I, but I could tell from day 1 that Windows 8 would not catch on with casual users
<johnjohn1011> yeah I tried to use windows 8 and it was having to learn all new paradigms for accessing data
<Belial> i don't like how the modern interface uses fullscreen for everything.
<tyrog> johnjohn1011: The same for Unity. Except Unity at least makes some sense for the desktop user i think
<Belial> especially if you're using a big ass monitor with a high res.
<Belial> why waste all that screen real estate?
<johnjohn1011> i like unity. took about 3-4 weeks
<Mneumonic> Windows 8 does a lot of things right....and some crucial things wrong
<Belial> yeah unity grew on me
<Belial> especially after 12.04
<tyrog> Belial: That Snap feature with a Metro app + Win32 app is just ridiculous, sucks a lot
<Belial> the dash + hud is an awesome combo
<johnjohn1011> oh yeah it sucks
<johnjohn1011> HUD is the best
<tyrog> Actually "grow on you" is the best description I find for Unity
<johnjohn1011> best part of unity imho
<tyrog> In the beginning, it is VERY weird
<Belial> yeah it's definitely different
<Belial> i just wish they'd show the appmenu all the time
<Belial> or have an option for it
<Belial> doesn't make sense for it to hide
<tyrog> For me that is ok
<Mneumonic> Windows key + A goes to the app menu
<Mneumonic> in unity
<Belial> i mean the global menu
<tyrog> Belial: that is an innovation. Definitely helps to gain space for the content of your programs
<tyrog> Gnome shell could learn from this, instead they chose to create the Appmenu (cf. Nautilus)
<Belial> i like having the global menu
<Belial> i just want it to show all the time in the top panel
<johnjohn1011> global menu needs to show all the time for noobs.
<Belial> there's nothing else using that space.
<tyrog> Belial: title bar?
<johnjohn1011> not intuitive for new users if nothing is showing
<Belial> ah yeah, i guess if everything were maximized.
<tyrog> from a software design point-of-view, it must be very difficult to merge titlebar with the menus
<Belial> maybe show it for unmaximized windows and hide it when they're maximized to display the titlebar.
<Belial> kde has it down pretty good.
<Belial> in 4.10
<Belial> the button menu works for everything and anything.
<Belial> qt, gtk
<Mneumonic> So, any gamers in here?
<Belial> or you can use it like unity does.
<Mneumonic> if so, what games?
<tyrog> KDE has grown very much on me lately too. I will have to decide between it and Unity
<Belial> i'm somewhat a gamer.
<Belial> but for some reason bumblebee isn't working for me right now.
<johnjohn1011> i don't game, ever since ubuntu got rid of same-gnome   hee hee
<tyrog> Belial: NVIDIA has released drivers that work with optimus
<Belial> yeah, but they stay on all the time.
<Belial> uses the nvidia card to display everything.
<tyrog> Im talking about the 319-series beta
<Belial> right
<Belial> it never turns off the nvidia card.
<Belial> so battery life is still terrible.
<tyrog> lol
<Belial> but it's a step in the right direction.
<tyrog> so what is the point?
<tyrog> In windows you can choose
<tyrog> app by app
<Belial> yeah
<Belial> they're getting there
<johnjohn1011> when are they ever going to open source all that? it's about time
<tyrog> what you want to use one, or the other
<tyrog> johnjohn1011: NVIDIA? Not a single line of code
<Belial> there's been a lot of progress since valve jumped on the linux wagon.
<tyrog> Nouveau is reverse-engineered
<johnjohn1011> yeah but it's still far behind
<Belial> yeah the opensource drivers are pretty bad for gaming.
<tyrog> Because it is reverse engineered
<Belial> even the radeon drivers.
<tyrog> NVIDIA doesn't care, doesn't want to help
<johnjohn1011> you figure with the china market, they wouid want everyone to use the graphics
<johnjohn1011> ubuntu china release
<tyrog> Belial: Depends on the card. Older cards perform better
<tyrog> The ones that AMD already dropped officially
<Belial> ah
<Belial> i haven't had an amd/ati card since the x850 pro
<Belial> 256mb
<Belial> awesome card.
<Belial> i think i was choking it with my cpu though
<Belial> all i had was a p4 2.8C northwood
<Belial> i think at the time an amd athlon64 would have pushed it a bit better.
<johnjohn1011> ha
<Belial> the "c" series northwoods were good cpus though
<Belial> they were made to compete with athlonxps
<Belial> then they went to prescott after the northwood c
<Belial> which was garbage.
<johnjohn1011> so steam runs better on nvidia?
<Belial> i don't know. i imagine in linux it does.
<Belial> but on windows it all depends on the card.
<Belial> i know they were able to get more performance out of l4d2 in linux than on windows with an nvidia card.
<Belial> i think it was l4d2.
<blob4000> yep
<johnjohn1011> going to be a royal mess when wayland/mir come out
<Mneumonic> i'm hoping nvidia even decides to support wayland or mir
<johnjohn1011> have they considered balking?
<Belial> i'm thinking nvidia is going to support mir.
<Belial> especially since the next lts is going to be with mir and valve is only focusing mainly on lts releases.
<blob4000> when did ubuntu start enforcing longer passwords for user accounts?
<johnjohn1011> i still use password as my password
<blob4000> johnjohn1011 haha
<roxan> :D out yet ?
<sebsebseb> hi
<Mneumonic> hi sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Mneumonic: hi
<blob4000> ok guys, well i took the plunge early, and installed 13.04..... and it's amazing!
<blob4000> it's so much faster
<dom134> Is it out on general release yet?
<Tex_Nick> dom134:  I think final release is scheduled for April 25
<blob4000> dom134: no
<blob4000> i just updated early :P
<dom134> thanks, will update soonest
<N1031982> What time is the release os 13.04 and in what time zone?
<pskeshu> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 13.04, and I'm unable to connect to my campus wifi
<pskeshu> with PEAP and MSCHAP
<pskeshu> can someone help me?
<vanishing> hi guys
<vanishing> has raring been released?
<lucidfox> So at what time (UTC) will Raring be considered officially released?
<valorie> once it's out
<valorie> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<valorie> huh
<valorie> helpful
<OerHeks> you are in the right place to ask, but i don't know
<valorie> based on past experience, they flip the switch when they are ready
<valorie> on 10.10.10 they wanted it at 10
<valorie> I don't think they made it though
<lucidfox> hah
<elmargol> lucidfox, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-announce subscribe and you know
<lucidfox> at 10:10:10?
<valorie> not sure how recursive they got
<Ergo^> is it out yet? :PP
<OerHeks> If you cannot download it, it is not.
<Ergo^> it wasnt a serious question ;-)
<Ergo^> but im kind of surprised there is no countdown timer on ubuntu.com
<yeehi> At what time today is Raring released?
<valorie> heh
<valorie> when it's ready
<OerHeks> Yes.
<valorie> time to leave this chan for me, I think
<valorie> have fun
<bazhang> !info systemd
<ubottu> Package systemd does not exist in raring
<Ergo^> yeehi: ubuntu usually gets releases about 17 my time
<Ergo^> which is about 7h from now
<lucidfox> And your time is?
<lucidfox> oh
<yeehi> what is your time zone, Ergo^
<Ergo^> gmt+1
<pk___> so.. is final release on schedule?
<pk___> if so, where will it hit first?
<bhavesh> Should I upgrade to Ubuntu 13.04 from Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS with Cinnamon (If I don't care about unity)?
<bazhang> bhavesh, what does cinnamon have to do with it
<bhavesh> bazhang, Most of the upgrades in Ubuntu 13.04 are related to unity..
<bhavesh> so should I upgrade if I won't be using unity?
<bazhang> bhavesh, thats entirely your decision
<bhavesh> I am asking for an advice, lol
<bazhang> to simplify it to its only about unity, is a mistake
<bazhang> its waaaay more than unity bhavesh
<yeehi> i have raring daily build updated, is it a good idea to reinstall using the gold release that comes out today?
<bazhang> !final | yeehi
<ubottu> yeehi: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Raring and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 13.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<bazhang> yeehi, if you want really slow servers, then yes
<bhavesh> bazhang, kay
<yeehi> thank, bazhang!
<bhavesh> I will have to do a fresh install, or upgrade to 12.10 first :(
<bazhang> ubottu, slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<yeehi> will i get all the nice wallpaper and splash screens and everything just by a sudo apt-get update, bazhang?
<bazhang> yeehi, well that and what is mentioned above, yeah
<yeehi> thank you bazhang, i just wanted to confirm
<bazhang> np
<bhavesh> Waiting for two years for next LTS release is quite hard
<bazhang> you'll hit final before anyone else
<bhavesh> ill upgrade to Ubuntu 12.10 right now :)
<bhavesh> final?
<bazhang> bhavesh, why not just use the raring install to preserve /home
<maxb> Today is pretty much the worst possible day to be upgrading things. The archive mirrors will be under exceptional load as everyone tries to do it
<bazhang> unless you like that sort of thing, which some seem to
 * bhavesh_ fixes DSL cable
<bhavesh> I still cannot decide if I should use 12.04 or 13.04 :(
<pk___> !torrents
<ubottu> Quantal can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/desktop/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/server/ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<lucidfox> Use 13.04
<lucidfox> I'd say
<Ergo^> if it will be usable
<Ergo^> 12.10 was a mess
<Atlantic777> Ergo^: I'm using 13.04 for about 3 months and it works great. :)
<Ergo^> 12.04 and 12.10 were ugly mess, all kinds of errors popped in and crash reports
<Ergo^> hopefully 13.04 is ok in this regard
<k1l_> Ergo^: they changed it to report every error with apport. that doesnt mean its more unstable then before
<Atlantic777> Yup, I've got two machines (laptop and desktop), the same setup, similar hardware, installed 12.04 the same day and on laptop it works great and I still have troubless on desktop.
<Atlantic777> And I'm talking about those annoying random bug reports and "system crashes".
<pk___> ooh! torrents are up!
<pk___> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/desktop/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<pk___> and also isos
<Ergo^> pk___: the links can change - like they changed in past multiple times
<pk___> if there's some last second bug and they have to make new builds ?
<Ergo^> pk___: nah ;-) the torrents may just lead to some previous rc build
<Ergo^> lat time it was like this
<Ergo^> checksums changed
<Ergo^> its way too late to do any changes in the image itself :]
<k1l_> just wait for the official release. thats it
<pk___> well the isos are there as well
<Ergo^> exactly
<Ergo^> pk___: ok not the checksums
<Ergo^> and check them after announcment
<Ergo^> there is 90% of chance they will be different
<Ergo^> i know everything is there
<Ergo^> its like this eevery year and people get banned for posting links to that
<Ergo^> :-)
<pk___> oops.
<pk___> :)
<Ergo^> maybe they released everything earlier
<Ergo^> but i doubt
* IdleOne changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the channel for discussion of pre-release versions of Ubuntu. The next version of Ubuntu will be 13.04 with development codename Raring Ringtail | 12.10 has been released!! http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule | Party in #ubuntu-release-party
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the channel for discussion of pre-release versions of Ubuntu.  | 13.04 has been released!! http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule | Party in #ubuntu-release-party | So long and thanks for all the bugs!
<pedor>  anyone saw mark stepping back about rolling release? http://www.markshuttleworth.com/
<pedor> that's not the link, this is the correct one: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252
<k1l> pedor: i dont see news about rolling or not rolling in that
<ethang> I upgraded kubuntu to 13.04 and now my desktop is gone.  Perfect login screen, asks for my KDE Wallet password just fine, even opens Skype, but no desktop.  Just blackness.
<ethang> any ideas?
<pedor> ethang: I had the same problem... but I had tomatoid installed without the dependencies. it was a fresh install?
<ethang> no, upgrade from 12.10
<pedor> kubuntu? or ubuntu + kde?
<ethang> kubuntu
<pedor> :/ I have no idea, but try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<pedor> you can open krunner, right/
<ethang> pedor: krunner?
<pedor> alt+F2
<ethang> I'll try
<ethang> yes
<pedor> alt+F2 and tipe konsole
<pedor> *type
<ethang> it's open
<ethang> kewl
<pedor> so: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ethang> working...
<ethang> it's just updating some mysql stuff
<pedor> hm, I don't think it will help. it seems more people are facing this after an upgrade...
<pedor> ethang: try this: startx
<k1l> no, dont startx
<k1l> start the *dm, like lightdm (or the thing that kubuntu uses)
<k1l> ethang: take a look into .xsession-errors
<k1l> ethang: and you can ask in #kubuntu since 13.04 is released now :)
<sebsebseb>  
#ubuntu+1 2013-04-26
<hays> holy balls time to update my apt-sources i guess
<hachre> hah
<hachre> so guys
<hachre> IVE been thinking
<hachre> why not use fcron as default cron?
<hachre> the big feature I'm missing in vixie cron is the ability to get mail notifications of failed cron services
<hachre> glad we talked about it
<hachre> :D
<johnjohn1011> test
<SonikkuAmerica> This leaves us free to discuss 13.10 right?
<wilee-nilee> not yet the channel will close shortly until it opens again, lol
<SonikkuAmerica> XD Can't wait for what 13.10 will bring! And as always, I'll be running it 72 hours before the general release!
<SonikkuAmerica> And seeding U/K/Xubuntu 64 and Lubuntu 32 via Transmission!
<IdleOne> wilee-nilee: I don't think we are going to be closing the channel.
<wilee-nilee> IdleOne, Ah, they used to.
<IdleOne> yeah we haven't the past couple of releases
<Rompoy> hi
<SuperLag> Will I stick out like a sore thumb going to a Linux tech conference with a Macbook Pro in hand? :)
<jpds> SuperLag: No.
<BluesKaj_> Hey all
<hggdh> SuperLag: not at all. Many use apple systems with Unix
<hggdh> Linux even
<BluesKaj_> I'm going to cross post this odd situation here, previously my onboard soundcard was recognized , it shows up in alsa , and i have it listed in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf as Card 1 , my maudio pci soundcard is Card 0/default . The 12.10 install still sees the onboard card as Card 1 gives me the option to use it if needed. Why is it suddenly greyed out in phonon on Kubuntu 13.04.?
<BluesKaj_> the why is rhetoriacal , since this situation seems prettu isolated
<BluesKaj_> just wondering if this situation seems familair to anybody
<hggdh> BluesKaj_: there is bug 1169984 on sound not working
<ubottu> bug 1169984 in linux (Ubuntu Raring) "Either oops or opening device fails with -ENODEV, with HDMI audio" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1169984
<BluesKaj_> hggdh, thanks that's it , no hdmi audio
<BluesKaj_> I normally run a separate spdif coax to an audio receiver for sound , the hdmi was an option to the TV
<hggdh> BluesKaj_: yay! I found it myself some weeks ago, when I was entering a (rather important) video conference. So now we wait for the kernel to be published.
<BluesKaj_> hggdh, I'm installing the patch as we speak :)
<hggdh> heh
<BluesKaj_> hggdh, no luck, the raring deb patch doesn't have any effect , the hdmi out is still greyed out in phonon , even there's a choice of soundcards in alsamixer f6 . The fix is suppoedly in the next new kernal , guess I''l have to wait for that.
<BluesKaj_> err kernel
<hggdh> BluesKaj_: well, it is good to know, I was considering trying it also. Now I will wait
<BluesKaj_> I haven't tried re-enabling in the bios , it's still set to auto for the codecs
<BluesKaj_> some ppl must be pretty peeved by this bug , I'm glad to have the a choice
<hggdh> I will check my laptop for bios options, but I do not think I have them. And yes, I am pretty much unhappy with it right now
<BluesKaj_> think I
<BluesKaj_> 'll check now
<BluesKaj_> hggdh, tried the different settings with the audio codec in the bios , the analog out on the onboard shows up if I enable the codec. Dunno if it works since i don't have any speakers connected to theis pc.
<tekonivel> so, what is this channel for? in limbo until Silly Salamander is opened
<tekonivel> sorry Saucy Salamander
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> in the past it was closed until the archive was ready, but the archive is ready very quickly now so it stays open
<SonikkuAmerica> tekonivel: Silly Salamander eh? I do think "Saucy" is a bit over the edge
<SonikkuAmerica> But "Touchy" would be good for 14.04 LTS with the Great Convergence and all
<tekonivel> jtaylor: ok cool
<tekonivel> SonikkuAmerica: touchy tortoise? or is tortoise too obvious? i haven't heard of most of these animals Ubuntu get's named after (which is really cool)
<tekonivel> well i've heard of salamanders though
<SonikkuAmerica> I saw a pangolin at the Smithsonian
<SonikkuAmerica> And I know what a quetzal is
<tekonivel> even seen some, i believe... or whatever lizzies in Spain and Puerto Rico... i have no clue what lizzies they were, in fact
<SonikkuAmerica> Las salamandras
<tekonivel> i've seen quentzal in some David Addenborough -documentary, and a Narwhal i know of course (but i didn't know the term in english language)
<BluesKaj_> ok , hggdh and those who might be interested , the hdmi audio patch here , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1169984, works with the nvidia 313 graphics driver, after installing it and updating and upgrading the hdmi audio patch reinstalls automatically
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1169984 in linux (Ubuntu Raring) "Either oops or opening device fails with -ENODEV, with HDMI audio" [High,Fix committed]
<tekonivel> actually i think i've even seen some quentzal's in aquariumns a couple of times
<SonikkuAmerica> Quetzals are birds.
<BluesKaj_> tekonivel, yup birds for sure
<tekonivel> wth i'm confused... sorry i confused them with some other things... i know quetzals from the Ubuntu logo... sorry
<tekonivel> i was thinking of axquetltltl or something.... a weird cave-albino-proto-frog-proto-snake -thing
<tekonivel> oops
 * tekonivel goes to wikipedia to learn more about ringtails
<tekonivel> cute little bugger, this one :'-} awwww
<BluesKaj_> some kind of primate I think
<SonikkuAmerica> But Touchy Tortoise? Wouldn't that be the tortoise equiv of a snapping turtle?
<tekonivel> but this is wrong channel for admiring ringtails now (since yesterday) ;)
<BluesKaj_> touchy tiger
<tekonivel> any ideas when Saucy Salamander opens? a couple of weeks
<bazhang> it wont be anything new at that point
<tekonivel> bazhang: sure thing... i've been in the (admittedly bad, and sometimes counter-productive) habit of running the development version with rolling updates a couple of times a day... i'm addicted, and should seek care, i guess ;)
<lordievader> Good evening.
<rendero> !isitout
<ubottu> YES! It's out!
#ubuntu+1 2013-04-27
<hachre> what is out?
<hachre> 13.10?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Fudge> hi
<samijam> so this is the 13.10 channel now?
<penguin42> nod
<smartboyhw> samijam, yes
<samijam> looking forward to it.  hopefully, i'll have an extra computer I can test on soon
<BluesKaj_> Howdy all
<georgi> is there 13.10 version already?
<smartboyhw> georgi, the repos yes
<smartboyhw> The images, not
<georgi> where are the repos
<smartboyhw> georgi, you want to run saucy?
<smartboyhw> georgi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2138987
<georgi> yes
<smartboyhw> georgi, the link above^
<georgi> ok
<georgi> thanks
<georgi> I am already doing it
<georgi> do I do restart and then the last command
<georgi> or do I do it after upgrade but before restart
<piotr> Hi, where can get I help with Ubuntu 13.04 gnome?
<lordievader> smartboyhw: Whoo that is pretty cool :D Going to try it :)
<smartboyhw> lordievader, ;)
<penguin42> piotr: In #ubuntu, this is now +1 for 13.10
<piotr> ok thx
<georgi> smartboyhw will you tell me
<penguin42> (is there any news on the rolling release story?)
<smartboyhw> georgi, do the last command and restart
<smartboyhw> penguin42, dunno. Some say that they ARE targetting rolling for 13.10
<smartboyhw> That shouldn't be though
<penguin42> smartboyhw: My preference would be that they leave it until the one after the new LTS; that way anyone who doesn't want to go rolling could work up to LTS
<smartboyhw> penguin42, yep
<penguin42> (ahem in particular my work laptop!)
<smartboyhw> mhall119, hey will Ubuntu go rolling for 13.10?
<smartboyhw> :P
<yeehi> now we have Raring - what is the next one? Something S...
<smartboyhw> yeehi, Saucy Salamander (official)
<lordievader> yeehi: Saucy Salamander :)
 * smartboyhw hates that name however
<yeehi> wow! saucy salamander! Great one! :)
<lordievader> smartboyhw: S is running nicely here :)
<yeehi> hehe
<smartboyhw> mhall119, in case you missed my message, will 13.10 go rolling?
<yeehi> do we have an idea about what will be some of the new features of Saucy?
<mhall119> smartboyhw: I have no idea *if* it will happen
<yeehi> thanks, smartboyhw, lordievader
<smartboyhw> mhall119, :O
<smartboyhw> yeehi, smart scopes?
<mhall119> smartboyhw: the short answer is: "When enough people decided that it should go rolling"
<smartboyhw> They are supposed to go in at 13.04 but can't make it
<mhall119> I think our infrastructure and QA processes are all ready to support it
<yeehi> is there a #discussion about the forthcoming ubuntu handset?
<smartboyhw> yeehi, dunno
<yeehi> is ubuntu touch based on raring?
<mhall119> yeehi: it is now, yes
<smartboyhw> yeehi, yep
<mhall119> yeehi: #ubuntu-touch is where all the touch-based discussion happens
<yeehi> I want that ubuntu handset now! I hope that the components allow fully free software to run
<yeehi> thanks, mhall119
<mhall119> yeehi: you can put it on a GNexus or Nexus4 right now
<mhall119> it supports GSM calling and SMS I believe
<yeehi> well, mhall119, i would like to put it on a galaxy note 2, if i had one.
<yeehi> But i am surprised there is no Galaxy s3 ROM for ubuntu touch
<mhall119> yeehi: there are images for the GS3 that were made by the community
<mhall119> XDA hackers and such
<johnjohn1011> any time line for 13.10?
<smartboyhw> johnjohn1011, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<smartboyhw> No
<smartboyhw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucyReleaseSchedule
<johnjohn1011> thank you. looking forward to it. it's going to be a busy year for all.  hope you guys are getting a rest.
<smartboyhw> johnjohn1011, not for me. I am NEVER at rest:p
<johnjohn1011> work or kids or both ha ha.. what are you working on?
<smartboyhw> johnjohn1011, if one rests he is dead:P
<smartboyhw> johnjohn1011, and I am a teenager;)
<johnjohn1011> i've heard that before
<johnjohn1011> oh, just hanging out
<smartboyhw> johnjohn1011, I do some actual testing and packaging:)
<johnjohn1011> pretty nifty. i wish they had computers when I was a teen.
<smartboyhw> johnjohn1011, :)
<johnjohn1011> going to be exciting to get ubuntu on the tablet.
#ubuntu+1 2013-04-28
<hachre> oh man
<hachre> its called SaucySalamander
<hachre> I was hoping for SluggishSloth
<hachre> :D
<sebsebseb> hi
<sebsebseb>  
<BluesKaj_> Hey all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj_> hi penguin42
<Rompoy> hola
<jmnoz> on a system with an encrypted home directory, how should one deal with with daemons such as mpd and transmission-daemon if you want to give them access to files in your home directory?
<mzaza> After upgrading from ubuntu 12.10 to 13.04 my laptop is laggy even though I have i5 2.5GHz processor with 3MB cache and 4GB RAM check the video if you may http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUd0Hy5Acb8
<mzaza> Let me know is that normal and it's an issue being worked on a solution for, or is it something wrong with my upgrade?
#ubuntu+1 2014-04-23
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the channel for discussion of pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer somehow. | Current dev version: Utopic Unicorn / 14.10 | Schedule: TBD | Daily builds: TBD
<rww> LET THE UNICORN FROLICKING BEGIN
#ubuntu+1 2014-04-24
<Fudge> let it begin indeed
<Fudge> rww:  are on the Desktop team
<rww> I'm not, no.
<Fudge> thought you may be involved since you op in here
<Fudge> time to update my zsync script I guess
<rww> Nope, #ubuntu+1's op list is just synced from #ubuntu's op list, and I'm an op there because I'm arguably good at it and support :)
<Fudge> ah goodo
<Fudge> guess it will be a week till dailies start  running for Unicorn
<lordievader> Good morning.
<MooDoo> morning
<junka> how can i update to the development release?
<mwhudson> i'm not sure you can yet?
<mwhudson> oh maybe you can
<lordievader> junka: Edit your sources to utopic
<Crashbit> junka: edit your source.list
<junka> ah thanks
<lordievader> junka: There ain't much yet, base-files and lintian.
<junka> i am looking forward for what happens next lordievader :) i hope unity8 to be default
<lordievader> Bleg Unity.
<Rory> DAE unity sucks, amirite
<Rory> lelele
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> join us in #ubuntu-classroom for day 3 of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<johnjohn101> what are you teaching today?
<dholbach> johnjohn101, how to get started with Ubuntu Development :)
<johnjohn101> dholbach: yeah, something i'm interested in
<dholbach> awesome
<johnjohn101> dholbach: is this just qml?
<dholbach> it's more about working on Ubuntu, the platform
<dholbach> less about app development
<johnjohn101> still interested to see what's there.  will there be a transcript? i'm not sure i can make it. have dinner out with kiddos tonight
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> it'll be up on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek later on
<johnjohn101> i'm on the #ubuntu-classroom now, will try to follow
<cyborgcygnus> So when does ubuntu 14.10 come out? I want it now
<genii> On the third Thursday of the tenth month of 14th year of the third millenia
<Crashbit> xD
#ubuntu+1 2014-04-25
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
 * Rory looks around ('-' ) (._. ) (o_o) ( ._.) ( '-')
 * BluesKaj gulps morning coffee
<BluesKaj> I did a sed on the sources.list on my test machine, updated and upgraded, but there's nothing in the Utopic repos so far. Anyway I'm ready when they are :)
<geser> unicorns are shy and hard to spot :)
<BluesKaj> yeah, another handle of a silly mythical creature
<BluesKaj> or silly handle rather
<geser> there is a systemd PPA for utopic already if you want to play around with systemd already
<BluesKaj> not gonna play around with ppas at this point.... I can wait
<Rory> How is the upgrade between versions using different init systems going to work?
<BluesKaj> Rory, that's a good question for the devs at #ubuntu-devel or #kubuntu-devel etc
<Seven_Six_Two> does anyone know if Promese Netherlands is who is fulfilling loco dvd shipments?
<dswd> lol so that is serious :(
<dswd> what idiocy...
<Nothing_Much> Why isn't 14.04 activating the fglrx drivers?
<Nothing_Much> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1309845 Found the bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1309845 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "fglrx drivers not working after upgrading to ubuntu 14.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Jordan_U> Nothing_Much: You do know that 14.04 has been released, right?
<Nothing_Much> Jordan_U: Yes, but I figured that I'd say it here too
#ubuntu+1 2014-04-26
<lordievader> Good morning.
<rww> hihi
<onca> hello, after al
<onca> nvm
<lordievader> o/
<onca> after the system updater crashed, I ran dpkg --configure -a and it failed with unrecoverable fatal error
<onca> apparently while making an initrd
<onca> I don't know what to try next
<lordievader> Why would that fail, I wonder.
<onca> My system wont reboot will it
<rww> ubuntu 14.04 or 14.10/utopic?
<lordievader> It may be that your previous initrd is still compatible with the new kernel (I'm assuming you've installed a new one).
<lordievader> onca: Could you pastebin the full error?
<onca> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7335767/ there you have it
<rww> onca: #ubuntu+1 is for discussion and support of pre-release versions of Ubuntu. It looks like you're upgrading from a released version to another released version, so please seek support in #ubuntu instead.
<onca> how do I upgrade to beta ?
<rww> You don't, because there is no beta release of Ubuntu out right now.
<lordievader> onca: Is the linux-image-extra for that kernel installed?
<rww> the current pre-release of Ubuntu is 14.10, which got started literally a few days ago
<onca> i see
<lordievader> onca: Only the repos are available for Utopic.
<onca> I can change repos
<onca> wherez
<rww> or you can go to #ubuntu and ask them about your upgrade problems
<lordievader> onca: That is only recommended for people who know what they are doing.
<onca> I prefer your help
<onca> I aim to know what I am doing
<lordievader> onca: People who know that things can break and know how to fix most things themselfs.
<onca> exactly
<rww> That's unfortunate, since your question is not on-topic here. If we ignore that, we're just encouraging people to use this as a side-channel for VIP support instead of #ubuntu, which would be a problem.
<onca> well put
<onca> don't you need more people like you?
<rww> I think most of the IRC team would say that one of me is more than enough :)
<onca> I want an apprenticeship
<arsson> Hey all! What is and is there installable unicorn iso yet?
<lordievader> Nope, just the repo's are available.
<lordievader> arsson: ^
<arsson> lordievader: Thanks. So if i go crazy how do i apply that repo with simpliest way?
<lordievader> arsson: Simply replace 'trutsy' with 'utopic' in /etc/apt/sources and run "apt-get update&&apt-get dist-upgrade".
<Crashbit> arsson: Are you an advanced user ?
<Crashbit> Developer versions are only for developers or advanced users
<arsson> lordievader: that doesn't sound too hard to start
<lordievader> arsson: Crashbit is right though. If you run a development release you are expected to know your way around. You should be able to fix basic things.
<arsson> Crashbit: not so advanced but its nicer to be on the edge
<Crashbit> arsson: when you walk along the edge, you might fall
<Crashbit> :)
<arsson> thats the best part :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
 * BluesKaj commits to 14.10 on the kubuntu-test pc, some packages and ruby 2.1 came down the pipe
 * penguin42 should get a uu vm going
<BluesKaj> I have a desktop with 14.04 on one partition and 14.10 on the other...vms are ok , but I prefer the real thing
<BluesKaj> and I update and upgrade via ssh from this laptop
<penguin42> in 14.04 unity seems to run a heck of a lot better in VMs than it did previously - it used to be VERY laggy
<BluesKaj> unity is getting better, well good for ubuntu ...it's about time :)
<penguin42> indeed, I only run it in a VM
<BluesKaj> which VM ?
<BluesKaj> qemu-kvm , vb?
<penguin42> qemu-kvm
<BluesKaj> I had problems with qemu-kvm, wouldn't recognize the guest OS upon reboot after running ok previously
<penguin42> hmm, not had that
<BluesKaj> it kept looking at the cdrom drive and I couldn't change the path
<penguin42> that's very odd, I guess you're driving it from virt-manager?
<BluesKaj> the option was greyed out if I recall
<BluesKaj> yup virt-manager
<BluesKaj> so I went with vb instead and itworked just fine
<penguin42> if you see that again, let me know and I can help debug
<penguin42> although ubuntu's virt-manager is a bit on the old side
<BluesKaj> decided to dual boot with W7 since I need it for other reasons
#ubuntu+1 2014-04-27
<Aki-Thinkpad> is there an image for 14.10 available yet?
<rww> no
<Aki-Thinkpad> might as well start testing
<Aki-Thinkpad> rww, shucks
<Aki-Thinkpad> I figure this one is going to be a real unstable one :)
<tozen> hi all! is this channel for ubuntu dev branchs testers?
<Fudge> rww:  ppl could upgrade though right?
<Fudge> through sources.list
<rww> Fudge: yep
<antoronson05> Hello
<antoronson05> I have a problem with my Ubuntu 14.04 Os
<antoronson05> Please help me to downgrade it to Ubuntu 13.10
<elfy> antoronson05: we're already dealing with 14.10 in here now - best place to go would be #ubuntu
<elfy> though as far as I know downgrading is going to be installing 13.10 over 14.04
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<penguin42> greetings
<BluesKaj> running 14.10 Kubuntu here, and the neworking is not auto loading on both eth0 and wifi. Have to run dhclient to connect on both.
<penguin42> BluesKaj: You broken the unicorn already?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, yup:)
<BluesKaj> networking's merely an annoyance at this point, the dhclient command does work tho
<BluesKaj> just doesn't autoconnect at boot
<BluesKaj> or login, I haven't checked the logs
<BluesKaj> it shows connected to the modem/router in the panel, but not to the internet. I can ssh into the other pcs on the lan before running dhclient
<penguin42> missing the default route?
<BluesKaj> seems so
<penguin42>   ip route    should show you
<BluesKaj> ok let me reboot and i'll check
<junka> hi, is there a release schedule for utopic yet?
<lordievader> junka: See topic.
<junka> thanks lordievader
<BluesKaj> default via 192.168.2.1 dev wlan0  proto static
<BluesKaj> 192.168.2.0/24 dev wlan0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.2.12  metric 9
<penguin42> hmm, well it's got the default route - can it ping the 192.168.2.1 ?
<BluesKaj> hmm,  ping: icmp open socket: Operation not permitted
<lordievader> Firewall being a pita?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Try that as root?
<BluesKaj> it pings ok as root
<penguin42> it's a bit mean not to let you ping as a normal user
<penguin42> ok, so can you ping an external host by ip?
<BluesKaj> yeah have to sudo ping google.com to get a response, otherwise i get the icmp open socket: Operation not permitted
<penguin42> sounds like broken perms on the ping binary?
<penguin42> can you do non-ping external connections?
<penguin42> something like wget http://www.google.com ?
<BluesKaj> wget http://www.google.com works
<BluesKaj> without sudo
<penguin42> ok - so external connectivity is all working great - what makes you think it was broken without dhcpc ?
<Bluefoxicy> So
<Bluefoxicy> libpam-tmpdir in 14.10 right?  :)
 * penguin42 doesn't know yet - just doing my utopic upgrade on a vm :-)
<BluesKaj> it showed the machine was connected to the internet at login altho it wasn't really connected until dhclient was invoked
<penguin42> but if you do that ping and that wget before the dhclient did they work?
<BluesKaj> was connected to the lan tho
<BluesKaj> no
<BluesKaj> let me try this on my desktop pc
<penguin42> BluesKaj: OK but what does the route look like prior to the dhclient  ?
<BluesKaj> just got a notice on the desktop reboot about the dhcp server crashing
<penguin42> server?
<lordievader> Are you running your own dhcp server?
<BluesKaj> no, using net
<BluesKaj> NM
<BluesKaj> penguin42, wget http://www.google.com unable to resolve host address
<penguin42> ok, does the ping work?
<BluesKaj> ip route gives the same operation not permitted
<penguin42> huh, ok as root
<BluesKaj> no
<penguin42> so, as root what happens?
<BluesKaj> same , unable to reslve
<BluesKaj> resolve
<penguin42> by IP
<BluesKaj> the NM icon in the panel shows eth0 is connected tho
<penguin42> what happens if you ping by ip as root
<BluesKaj> sudo ping 4.4.4.4 sending bytes of data but no response
<penguin42> use 8.8.8.8
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> that works
<penguin42> ok, good, so your connectivity is there - just your domain resolution is broken
<penguin42> you said your dhcpserver crashed - are you sure it wasn't dnsmasq?
<BluesKaj> yes I'm sure it said dhcp server
<penguin42> curious
<penguin42> ok, well you can see what your /etc/resolv.conf says
<penguin42> 8.8.8.8 is always a good one to remember, it's owned by google and is just a good ping target
<penguin42> (and DNS server)
<BluesKaj> resolv.conf is empty , probly still written to by /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<BluesKaj> checking /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<penguin42> empty?
<penguin42> I don't think it should be empty
<penguin42> resolvconf is supposed to set that up
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Check that you have the resolvconf package installed
<BluesKaj> penguin42, yeah , newest version
 * penguin42 wonders what runs resolvconf
<BluesKaj> in my case it's probly NM
<penguin42> BluesKaj: My freshly updated vm to utopic can ping as non-root
<penguin42> BluesKaj: (unity this vm)
<BluesKaj> penguin42, I can ping as root , but not as user
<BluesKaj> without running dhclient
<penguin42> if you run dhclient it changes that?
<penguin42> are you sure? I can understand that dhclient would fix up the resolv.conf but I can't see how it can fix the rootiness
<BluesKaj> yes I'm sure
<BluesKaj> also have to run dhclient as root
<BluesKaj> which seems normal
<penguin42> ok, that's very weird
<BluesKaj> when I run dhclient as user = RTNETLINK answers operation not permitted
<penguin42> yeh, I expect to need to run dhclient as root, what surprises me is it influences ping's behaviour with an ip
<BluesKaj> penguin42, I've seen this before with other users, but i don't recall the fix...perhaps NM needs some tweaking by the devs for 14.10
<penguin42> my 14.10 unity is working ok
<BluesKaj> unity probly uses a different NM setup
<penguin42> but I've seen ping require root in two situations   1) Where it doesn't have perms to run at all (screw up in filesystem) and hence I wouldn't expect dhcpcd to fix it,  or  2) If the address looks likea broadcast address - but that's also not the case in your situation, so I don't know what's going on
<BluesKaj> I'd run from the interfaces and resolvconf files but setting it up for wifi and vpn is rather complex so I let NM and openvpn NM take care of the settings
<penguin42> yeh, I've never figured out wifi manually
<BluesKaj> might be a bug in dhcp/NM setting for 14.10
<BluesKaj> not auto loading the dhcp server
<penguin42> yeh what's confusing for me is I can't see how if dhcp/nm screw up they would produce the failure you're seeing
<penguin42> well, I can see most of the failure - just not the ping permission error change
<BluesKaj> odd tho because dropbox updates fine at login
<BluesKaj> penguin42, dnsmasq was using 50% of the cpu and it nothing happened after I killed it
<BluesKaj> on both machines
<Na3iL> You need to edit /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf file → gksudo gedit /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<Na3iL> then add a # to the line dns=dnsmasq
<Na3iL> so it will be #dns=dnsmasq
<Na3iL> and restart it by typing sudo restart network-manager
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Interesting, dns naming has broken in my unity vm - ping by IP still works
<penguin42> BluesKaj: And yes, dnsmasq is eating cpu
<BluesKaj> Na3iL, thanks for the tip .. restarting NM now
<Na3iL> you welcome :)
<penguin42> BluesKaj: So it's not just KDE
<penguin42> for me dnsmasq appears to be stuck doing socket operations on a pipe
<penguin42> hmm, still ff28 in +1
<BluesKaj> ok dnsmasq commented out, no longereating cpu for no reason
<penguin42> have you reported that bk - since I've just hit the same thing (although for me ping never gives a perm error)
<BluesKaj> ok penguin42 , connection to internet problem solved...seems dnsmasq was the culprit as you suspected earlier
<BluesKaj> thanks to Na3iL :)
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Yeh I just hit the same problem on Gnome - although ping was OK - did you report it?
<Na3iL> you welcome BluesKaj  :)
<BluesKaj> not yet, it's kind of early days, don't you think ? especially if dnsmasq is causing it, some users who use manual networking setups use dnsmasq in their networking files
<BluesKaj> penguin42,^
<penguin42> BluesKaj: dnsmasq is broken -> bug
<BluesKaj> they'll soon discover it
<Na3iL> dnsmasq is broken on what version of ubuntu ?
<Na3iL> 14.04 ?
<BluesKaj> 14.10
<BluesKaj> we're bleeding edgers here :)
<Na3iL> u can report it on launchpad
 * penguin42 reports it
<Na3iL> cool :)
<penguin42> bug 1313393
<ubottu> bug 1313393 in dnsmasq (Ubuntu) "dnsmasq lockup at 100% cpu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1313393
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Can you please confirm that one
<BluesKaj> ok penguin42 , confirmed
<BluesKaj> bug 1313392
<ubottu> bug 1313392 in xorg (Ubuntu) "dnsmasq crashes dhcp/internet connection and uses a lot of cpu " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1313392
<BluesKaj> looks like some overlap there :)
<BluesKaj> penguin42, confirm bug 1313392
<ubottu> bug 1313392 in xorg (Ubuntu) "dnsmasq crashes dhcp/internet connection and uses a lot of cpu " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1313392
<BluesKaj> BBL ...it's a nice day . yardwork awaits
<penguin42> http://imagebin.org/307853  ok - that really shouldn't happen
<penguin42> I can't find a way to type into the command box, but still
#ubuntu+1 2015-04-20
<tim`> in vivid I have to boot an older 3.16 kernel instead of 3.19 for keyboard to work on ecryptfs prompt (macbook pro 11,3) -- anyone know if there is a fix for this? Seems like some people have had similar issues in 3.19 because some HID modules were shuffled around and maybe not in the initrd ?
<tim`> works fine in grub, X and 3.16 ecryptfs prompt :{
<tim`> adding modules to my initramfs doesnt seem to help
<nightfuri> hello guys has anyone got nvidia working with the kernel4.0 ?
<lotuspsychje> !info gedit
<ubottu> gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.4-0ubuntu10 (vivid), package size 505 kB, installed size 2756 kB
<lordievader> Good morning.
<tijnix> morning
<lordievader> Hey tijnix
<tijnix> Must say 15.04 runs pretty smooth on my macbook pro, even dualboot :)
<lordievader> \o/
<tijnix> Reading up how i could contribute to the new stuff and in this case mac specific
<tijnix> Will rollout a few servers also in our test environment, call me crazy but i like systemd
<lordievader> My server only runs LTS's.
 * lordievader wonders if 15.10 will get Dracut.
<tijnix> All our production servers run LTS's also, but its fun to have a test env so we can play :)
<lordievader> That is very true ;)
<tijnix> Not only Ubuntu, we run a wide variety of distro's
<lordievader> Same here.
<tijnix> Anyways traffic should be gone now, to the batmobile! and the office :)
<lordievader> tijnix: Good luck!
<Milos_SD> Did anyone here made pulseaudio to have RT priority with systemd, with "User=myuser" paramater in pulseaudio.service file, and didn't have problems with apps accessing pulseaudio?
<Milos_SD> I have managed to run it as a system service ( in system.slice ), with my user and with RT priority, but no app can access it. Here is the .service file: http://pastebin.com/aqe9AhDu
<Milos_SD> maybe the problem is that when I start it like this, there is no dbus-launch and dbus-daemon in it's tree ( it isn't there in systemctl status pulseaudio.service )...
<Milos_SD> but it is there when I start that service in systemd --user mode. But with that, I can't have RT priority
<lotuspsychje> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.10.1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 4 kB, installed size 31 kB
<Blizzz>  i went pre-release up to 15.04 and found slapd (instance for developing) not restarting. apparently, there is no systemd service therefore?
<lotuspsychje> !info slapd
<ubottu> slapd (source: openldap): OpenLDAP server (slapd). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.31-1+nmu2ubuntu12 (vivid), package size 1369 kB, installed size 4425 kB
<lotuspsychje> Blizzz: can this help maybe: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openldap-server.html
<Blizzz> lotuspsychje: nope ;)
<Blizzz> lotuspsychje: i filed a bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1446125
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1446125 in systemd (Ubuntu) "slapd.service missing" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> Blizzz: does pstree show it running?
<Blizzz> lotuspsychje: it was not running. there is no systemd service for this, so it cannot be enabled or started using systemctl  either. old way with  "service"  worked however.
<lotuspsychje> strange
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Blizzz> and on a KDE note: is the window bar context menu intentionally that ugly? http://imagebin.ca/v/1yyAHi7GNHTm
<BluesKaj> Blizzz, that's a matter of taste, ugly to you is cool to others
<Blizzz> BluesKaj: no, it is totally out of place and you cannot read the selected text (white on light grey)
<BluesKaj> Blizzz, then choose a different window decor in system settings>application style
<Blizzz> BluesKaj: did you have a look at the screenshot?
<BluesKaj> yup
<Blizzz> BluesKaj: can you see "Move To Desktop"?
<BluesKaj> Blizzz, get over it , just change the decor
<Blizzz> BluesKaj: it's not the decor. The decor is fine.
<Blizzz> BluesKaj: it's the context menu, wherever it takes the style from. Something KDE4ish
<Blizzz> changing the decor has no effect there
<BluesKaj> update and upgrade then change the colours, the plasma 4 dependent apps etc should integrate with the plasma 5
<Blizzz> BluesKaj: tried this already
<BluesKaj> then ask in #kubuntu-devel , Blizzz
<Blizzz> k,, thx
<kj4> hello all
<kj4> when is xubuntu +1 released, same day?
<lordievader> Should be, yes.
<k1l_> i think so.
<tijnix> Blizzz: i made a quick and dirty slapd.service : http://pastebin.com/cNu2nsvE
<tijnix> Just put that in /lib/systemd/system and systemctl enable slapd, might break stuff after an update but works fine here
<Blizzz> tijnix: awesome, i try it
<Blizzz> tijnix: works, but  ignores my non-standard port
<Promille> Hey guys. I recently installed the daily build on lenovo thinkad. My issue is that the keyboard is acting strangely. Certain normal characterbuttons does abnormal things. E.g. a certain characterbutton doesnt show the desired character, but turn the volume down.
<Promille> Is this a known bug[1;6H[3;6~#ubuntu+1
<Blizzz> tijnix: works,  when I replace SLAPD_URLS with SLAPD_SERVICES in your file
<Blizzz> tijnix: mind, if I add it to the bug report?
<tijnix> ofcourse not
<tijnix> go ahead
<tijnix> I altered mine also a bit
<Blizzz> tijnix: what did you change?
<tijnix> SLAPD_SERVICES and the docu link
<tijnix> i run my own build openldap on top of the ubuntu one
<tijnix> why? because i can ;)
<Blizzz> fair :)
<tijnix> Time for a break, and coffee and a smoke
<tijnix> systemctl is called by the initscript btw, via /lib/lss/init-funtions and /lib/lsb/init-functions.d/40-systemd
<tijnix> l2typ
<tim`> does 15.04 remove support for keyboards?
<k1l> i am quite sure i do use a keyboard right now :)
<tim`> ahh but can you use it at the ecryptfs prompt from your initrd?
<k1l> ah, that sounds more specific :)   i dont use ecryptfs
<tim`> they shuffled a bunch of modules around in 3.19 kernel i think ---
<tim`> not being able to load keyboard modules until root is mounted is a problem
<tim`> :{
<tim`> not sure which to add to initramfs -- im assuming anyone running 15.04 default kernel will encounter this
<tim`> works fine going back to 3.16 kernel
<alteregoa> 15.04 is that thing ok if i have mate installed. and how keep the actual PPA during upgrade?
<vlt> Hello. Ubuntu 14.04 introduced several regression bugs in the libav-tools package. Mostly related to blocky artefacts while decoding h.264 IPB material or encoding to DNxHD. How is this handled in (the) following Ubuntu release(s)? Will 15.04 still include these bugs or will an older version be used until these issues are fixed upstream?
<k1l> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/liba/libav/libav_11.2-1/changelog  see there if the changelog mentions the bugs or see on launchpad.net
<k1l> and ffmpeg is back in the repos with 15.04
<vlt> k1l: Thank you.
<alteregoa> compile ffmpeg from git source, its hassle free
<BluesKaj> no need to compile from source, ffmpeg is in the 15.04 repos
<SCHAAP137> after upgrading from 14.10 to 15.04 (using update-manager -d), my MATE session somehow magically starts AbiWord after logging in
<SCHAAP137> with a new empty document
<SCHAAP137> but i did not add it to my startup applications, that's for sure
<SCHAAP137> anyone else have this?
#ubuntu+1 2015-04-21
<Mneuro> Any word when the ubuntu-release-party for 15.04 channel will be up?
<alteregoa> yeah the release party? bugfixing?
<rgb-one> Hello
<rgb-one> where can I search packages from the vivid vervet repository?
<lotuspsychje> rgb-one: you can use !info packagename here
<rgb-one> :)
<rgb-one> !info qt5
<ubottu> Package qt5 does not exist in vivid
<rgb-one> !info qtbase5
<ubottu> Package qtbase5 does not exist in vivid
<rgb-one> !info qtbase5-default
<ubottu> Package qtbase5-default does not exist in vivid
<rgb-one> !info qt
<ubottu> Package qt does not exist in vivid
<rgb-one> !info qtcreator
<ubottu> qtcreator (source: qtcreator): lightweight integrated development environment (IDE) for Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1-0ubuntu9 (vivid), package size 13123 kB, installed size 55506 kB
<rgb-one> !info qt5base
<ubottu> Package qt5base does not exist in vivid
<rgb-one> !info qt5-base
<ubottu> Package qt5-base does not exist in vivid
<rgb-one> can I do this in a private window as not to spam?
<rgb-one> !info qt5-base | rgb-one
<ubottu> rgb-one: Package qt5-base does not exist in vivid
<rgb-one> !info qt5-base \msg
<ubottu> '\\msg' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed
<rgb-one> lotuspsychje: can I do this in a private window as not to spam?
<rgb-one> !info qt*
<ubottu> Package qt does not exist in vivid
<rgb-one> !info qt-base
<ubottu> Package qt-base does not exist in vivid
<rgb-one> !info qt5
<ubottu> Package qt5 does not exist in vivid
<rgb-one> !info qtbase-default
<ubottu> Package qtbase-default does not exist in vivid
<rgb-one> !info qtbase5-default
<ubottu> Package qtbase5-default does not exist in vivid
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | rgb-one
<ubottu> rgb-one: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<tijnix> morning
<hyper_ch> hi there, can the ubuntu 15.04 installer setup encrypted single-disk raid1?
<tijnix> I have no idea sorry, i never use encrypted disks
<hyper_ch> tijnix: I just wish there was the alternate installer again
<elfy> I think the mini.iso allows you to work with those - but not *completely* sure of that
<lordievader> Good morning.
<tijnix> hai
<hyper_ch> elfy: raid1 on a notebook is nice
<hyper_ch> elfy: attach external usb 3.0... expand raid1 to two devices, let it sync, shrink it again to 1 device, remove external drive... have a nice backup :)
<lordievader> hyper_ch: LVM by any chance?
<hyper_ch> I don't believe in LVM :)
<lordievader> Pff, LVM can do the same tricks ;)
<hyper_ch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10860192/
<hyper_ch> not sure how lvm is of any help here
<lordievader> In case you couldn't tell, I really like LVM ;)
<hyper_ch> lordievader: I haven't noticed
<hyper_ch> but I still fail to see how lvm can help here
<lordievader> To me LVM is a more flexible way of defining raids or partitions.
<hyper_ch> how so?
<lordievader> You can define per LV how you want it, where you want it, etc.
<hyper_ch> I still fail to see how that makes encrypted raid1 any simpler
<lordievader> hyper_ch: That's okay, when you mentioned raid I was wondering if it was an lvm raid.
<tijnix> rapapa and now for the test, a copy of a production server which holds percona 5.6, openldap, and Zarafa with 1200 users upgrade from 14 to 15
<tijnix> Why? Cause i can
<lordievader> Exciting ;)
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<lordievader> o/
<tijnix> hi
<tyrog> In my ubuntu 15.04 install I have a intel microcode firmware (proprietary) that I can install optionally in "additional drivers". What is it and is it needed? thanks
<tyrog> codemagician: You can get the latest 15.04 from here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<codemagician> thanks :)
<tyrog> I am using it and it's great, but you can wait until Thursday if you want :)
<codemagician> Will it differ from the official 15.04 release on Thursday?
<lordievader> codemagician: It shouldn't.
<lordievader> If it does, it means that things are broken badly (and have gotten fixed).
<codemagician> Does the release get frozen and tested during the last few days?
<lordievader> Vivid has been frozen for quite a while.
<lordievader> And yes, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com details these tests.
<codemagician> The reason I'm using 15.04 and not 14.04.2 LTS is the hardware I'm running on requires Intel 6000 Graphics and that appears to not be supported in the LTS release (at the moment).  Will that graphics support get put into 14.04.3 LTS and if so, how long does that usually take?
<lordievader> Does Utopic support it?
<codemagician> Unfortunately, not.  I can't even get to see the installer UI widgets to install
<codemagician> I had wrongly assumed that choosing an Intel i5-5250U (5th Generation processor) with Intel Graphics 6000 would be similar to the previous generations with onboard graphics
<codemagician> I always thought drawing basic widgets would be fundamentally the same between drivers
 * tijnix rubs his Ubuntu15 installation and it shines (macbook pro i7)
<tijnix> yay workday almost over
<codemagician> Could someone explain to me in basic terms is it the kernel that has the support for Intel Graphics, or is it possible to get Intel Graphics support without changing kernel versions (i.e. sticking to the kernel in 14.04.2 LTS)?
<lordievader> codemagician: Theoretically you can run modules of other kernel version, but that is extremely messy. And your kernel needs to support it.
<codemagician> So what exactly are the drivers for https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/13815/Intel-Graphics-Drivers-for-Linux-
<lordievader> They allow your kernel to speak to the hardware.
<tijnix> can't you recompile the kernel with the needed modules enabled?
<codemagician> Do they get compiled into the kernel
<codemagician> Actually, my processor isn't even on that list yet in anycase so this is a hypothetical question
<lordievader> codemagician: If you choose to do so, yes. Ubuntu chooses to compile most things as a module.
<codemagician> I'm using a NUC5i5RYH with 5th Gen i5-5250U processor (Intel Graphics 6000)
<codemagician> I'm just wondering how comes 15.04 works with my Intel 6000 graphics and the 14.04.2 LTS does not.  Does that mean that the Intel support is compiled into the kernel that 15.04 chooses to use
<codemagician> tijnix: I'm not familiar with compiling my own kernel or modules etc
<lordievader> codemagician: Different kernels ;)
<lordievader> And likely also different versions of the Intel graphics driver.
<codemagician> So inside the kernel is code that controls the low-level operations of the onboard GPU?
<lordievader> The driver is the bit of code to interface with the hardware, yes.
<codemagician> what I don't understand is why can't the drivers just be made to work with 14.04.2 LTS
<codemagician> does there need to be something inside the kernel that the drivers rely upon?
<codemagician> or are the drivers compiled into the kernel at that level
<lordievader> Hmm, I guess this is why there is the option of adding modules of different kernel versions. Since it is possible to do. But rather ugly.
<codemagician> lordievader: Is the i915 driver right at the GPU hardware level?
<lordievader> Can't say.
<lordievader> I'm not a kernel developer or something.
<codemagician> So my understanding is that 15.04 has a newer kernel and it's the kernel that supports the later Intel Graphics.  The only way to get the Intel Graphics 6000 working under 14.04.2 LTS would be to advance the kernel to a newer version (which I suppose Canonical will do in future 14.04.3? I guess)
<hyperch> hi there, I'm just testing kubuntu 15.04 daily image and I can't setup raid1 there upon partioning
<hyperch> is there any trick to it?
<hyperch> I tried now the "expert" mode in the kubuntu installer but there's still no raid option
<alteregoa> i'm afraid installin 15.04
<alteregoa> will it blend?
<genii> blend?
<alteregoa> i have mate desktop
<alteregoa> i had issues upgrading from 14.04 to 14.10
#ubuntu+1 2015-04-22
<Bluefoxicy> do-release-upgrade -d
<Bluefoxicy> no combination of update-manager -d -c works.
<psusi> does anyone have any idea why youtube says firefox can't play h264?
<brainwash_> psusi: because the required gstreamer packages are not installed and/or firefox is not properly configured
<psusi> brainwash_, anything more specific?  what plugins does it require?  and why aren't they installed by default?  I seem to have plenty of gstreamer plugins and totem and chorme can use them to play h264 videos just fine
<psusi> I keep reading things online about how the older gstreamer 0.1 version was dropped a few releases back but newer versions of firefox should now use gstreamer1.0
<brainwash_> people in #firefox may know
<brainwash_> chrome installs its own codec package
<Bluefoxicy> the hell?
<Bluefoxicy> do-release-upgrade finished?
<Bluefoxicy> I blinked and missed it.
<Bluefoxicy> I think it finished 15 minutes after it finished downloading.
<psusi> Bluefoxicy, eatmydata makes it go MUCH faster ;)
<Bluefoxicy> psusi:  video card actually works correctly in this version, instead of flaking out like in 14.10 (it worked in 14.04; the developers are uninterested in fixing the Intel HD graphics regression in 14.10)
<Bluefoxicy> oh hold on wait, why is... why is the top left X _ [] +
<Bluefoxicy> that belongsi n the top right _ [] X o_O
<Bluefoxicy> the close button is RIGHT ABOVE THE LOCALLY INTEGRATED MENUS.
<Bluefoxicy> File->save NOPE SORRY YOU JUST HIT CLOSE.
<Bluefoxicy> okay so it's not in gnome-tweak-tool or anything.  Gotta bust out regedit to fix it.
<ses1984> http://dpaste.com/2PF4V9B
<ses1984> installed docker. tried to use docker. The program 'docker' is currently not installed.
<tijnix> morning
<agronholm> it seems "stat" gives 1 as the number of hard links for every directory now -- is this the correct behavior?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<tijnix> hai
<lordievader> o/
<vieira_> Hello, I am bit confused. I downloaded a daily build of the 15.04 server ISO but it looks like a netinstall although it has 600+MB
<vieira_> I cannot install without internet for instance...
<vieira_> and some kernel modules are missing, e.g. aacraid.ko
<vieira_> is this a known problem or something? the desktop iso works fine
<tijnix> My ubuntu15.04-beta2 iso is 644,9 MB
<tijnix> And is not a netinstall :S
<tijnix> Read a bug on launchpad about missing some mpath driver
<tijnix> But aacraid is pretty standard i guess :S
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ses1984> i did sudo apt-get install docker, after i install docker and try to use it, the system tells me to install docker
<ses1984> http://dpaste.com/2PF4V9B
<MonkeyDust> ses1984  and you still can't run it?
<MonkeyDust> ses1984  yes, i remember, it now asks to install docker.io, but it's not the same as docker... seen that before
<pwuertz> Hi, I'd like to report a somewhat serious regression in 15.04, but I'm kind of puzzeled which package might be responsible.
<pwuertz> In 15.04 vlc and totem are both unable to select audio tracks in video files (mkv).
<pwuertz> I don't really understand why this affects both vlc and totem alike, as if they both depend on some common library for reading the tracks, yet the mkvinfo command line tool recognizes them just fine
<pwuertz> Could someone please try to check if this regression also affects other Ubuntu 15.04 systems?
<pwuertz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/1447224
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1447224 in vlc (Ubuntu) "Regression: Unable to select audio or subtitle tracks" [Undecided,New]
<pwuertz> Just play any video with multiple audio or subtitle tracks and try to switch between them.
<robse> hi there
<lordievader> o/
<robse> I can't open the audio settings (under the top-right screen audio icon) .. clicking "Impostazioni audio" (should be "Audio settings" in english) leads to nowhere
<robse> nothing appears ... is it a known bug ?
<lotuspsychje> !sound | robse
<ubottu> robse: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<robse> sound preferences window doesn't appear
<robse> simple :)
<robse> I have to go in Preferences -> Audio to get the configuration screen
<lotuspsychje> robse: and your soundcard is installed correctly?
<robse> all works, except that the configuration window doesn't appear clicking the volume applet
<robse> it appears under system preferences
<lotuspsychje> robse: did you check syslog and dmesg for errors?
<robse> lotuspsychje, nothing interesting there, but the problem is clearly gui-side, not system wide
<robse> again, all works except that the click on the volume applet doesn't
<lotuspsychje> robse: or try a tail -f /var/log/dmesg and foold around with sound?
<robse> I think my english must be wrong
<robse> :D
<lotuspsychje> robse: even if its a gui fault, there must be some error to find..
<robse> maybe in xsession-errors
<robse> but I checked, and there is nothing
<lotuspsychje> robse: are you on unity?
<robse> lotuspsychje: gnome-flashback
<lotuspsychje> robse: did you remove unity manual perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> sounds like some missing packages..
<robse> I just installed gnome-flashback on a fresh daily build yesterday
<robse> nothing removed manually
<lotuspsychje> robse: does your problem occur when loading on unity?
<robse> lotuspsychje, I have to check that
<lotuspsychje> robse: try please
<lotuspsychje> robse: http://askubuntu.com/questions/453440/missing-system-settings-after-removing-some-packages
<lotuspsychje> maybe this can help
<robse> brb
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> robse: any luck?
<robse> I confirm it's a bug on both compiz and metacity, starting the session with unity makes the sound applet work fine
<lotuspsychje> robse: maybe gnome-fallback doesnt load needed files or something?
<robse> in the meantime, something happened to the window manager. I noticed that until now the titlebar contained the menu also, which was nice. Now it reverted to the old look of 14.10.  any hint ?
<robse> back in 10 minutes.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<robse> Window Title Bars are  not working anymore for me
<robse> mmm
<robse> hi
<robse> another problem. Does connect to server works at all in vivid now ?
<robse> I can't get it work with both ftp and smb
<MonkeyDust> topic
<MonkeyDust> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<MonkeyDust> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Pici> hm?
<ig0r_> will there be a 15.04 Release Candidate ??
<genii> ig0r_: The name of the iso file there remains constant. It has been the RC version since the 16th
<ig0r_> genii: huh?
<genii> ig0r_: The image at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ as described in the /topic here IS the Release Candidate. They don't change the name of the image, it always just stays the same.
<ig0r_> I see
<ig0r_> genii: are the other mirrors other than that link (the download is slow)
<genii> Probably, but I'm not sure where you'd find a comprehensive list of them
<ig0r_> ok
<genii> ig0r_: Keep in mind too, that after you have an iso file downloaded, you can get just the changes to it after that with zsync
<genii> ( so that you don't have to keep downloading full iso files every time )
<genii> !zsync
<ubottu> Use zsync to update your Ubuntu CD image without needing to download the parts that didn't change. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<ig0r_> thnx but I have a 500Mbit connections so I don't mind downloading it again :)
<genii> ig0r_: It also takes the strain off the servers which are feeding the files :)
<phpcoder> hello
<phpcoder> 15.10 will be released tomorrow?
<hyper_ch> hi there, why doesn't  dpkg-reconfigure locales display the selection screen for what lnaguages to install?
<nogoodnameslkeft> Hey, I see mate is becoming offically supported. Is MATE suitable for machines without 3d acceleration? I have some lubuntu boxes that cant run unity
#ubuntu+1 2015-04-23
<bandit-led> any ideas on building dkms modules on kernel 4+ and nvidia?
<tesla909> When will release ubuntu 15.04 stable?
<lotuspsychje> today
<tesla909> I didn't find any download link in official site yet.
<lotuspsychje> tesla909: its not officially out yet, idle here and watch topic in #ubuntu today
<MonkeyDust> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see
<tijnix> morning
<lotuspsychje> tijnix: morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<tijnix> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey tijnix, how are you?
<tijnix> Fine thanks, fiddling with some ldap migrations, hows you?
<lordievader> Doing good here, reading some news.
<tijnix> Hmm when was U15 server due for release? sorry for the lazyness...
<k1l> u15?
<tijnix> Ubuntu
<k1l> you mean ubutnu 15.04?
<tijnix> Yups
<k1l> same time when the desktop is released
<k1l> its the same codebase, so it doesnt make sense to split that
<tijnix> K cause i only get a 'go' for some server upgrades when its official :)
<Blizzz> firefox does not start for me anymore (did not try to reboot, because it takes so long…). Basically "(process:23669): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed" is everything i get in command line. Starting in safe mode does not help, no difference.
<pero> hi
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<tijnix> hi
<pero> bye
<phpcoder> hello
<phpcoder> where can i download the new 15.04?
<k1l> phpcoder: its not released yet. so load the last daily and install that
<phpcoder> k1l, i would like to upgrade it via repository
<phpcoder> can i do it?
<phpcoder> however i think in the next few hours
<phpcoder> no?
<k1l> its not released yet. so you need the developer switch
<k1l> just wait some hours until its released.
<phpcoder> ok
<phpcoder> today no?
<phpcoder> yes i am download it this night
<k1l> what is your question?
<phpcoder> k1l, ti will be released today right?
<k1l> yes
<phpcoder> i hink this nigth wil be available
<phpcoder> now 2 pm here :)
<k1l> last times it was sometime in the afternoon. see #ubuntu-release-party for the announcement
<phpcoder> ok
<mparillo> Aiming for mid-afternoon London time, ish.
<k1l> at that time everyone should be awake and sober again from last nights pre-release-drinking :)
<slyrus> Ok... now I've done it. Tried to upgrade and have two problems. 1. ubuntu desktop crashes on startup (can log in w/ xfce or ubuntustudio sessions)
<slyrus> and 2. ctrl-alt-f2 gives me a non functioning terminal window
<slyrus> (and possibly 3. how can I revert from my custom kernel and go back to to the default 15.04-supplied kernel?)
<BluesKaj> slyrus, uhm , probly advisable since custom kernels don't upgrade with the desult kernels
<BluesKaj> default
<slyrus> right, so how do I get back to the distro-supplied kernel?
<lordievader> slyrus: Install the package and update your grub config.
<slyrus> apt-get install linux-image tells me that "linux-image has no installation candidate"
<slyrus> is there a way can find the package name of the kernel, image, modules, and headers packages I need to reinstall to get back to the stock setting?
<slyrus> I have my doubts to the root of my problems being with the kernel, but going back to the stock version is still probably the right first step...
<slyrus> new or old kernel, it would be nice to have my ctrl-alt-f[1,2,...] terminal back:(
<slyrus> yay. got my terminal back.
<slyrus> and reinstalling the nvidia drivers gives me back a unity session, but with no window manager
<link123> I have asus vivobook, someone find out issues in new ubuntu?
<slyrus> ah, there we go... ccsm to enable the unity plugin and I'm back in business.
<pero> hi
<pero> bye
<Dreaman> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<Dreaman> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 3.19.0-15-generic i686 (32 bit)
<Dreaman>            Desktop: Unity 7.3.2  Distro: Ubuntu 15.04 vivid
<Dreaman> :)
<Aero> Hi.
<Aero> I get an error saying "Dependency is not satisfiable: libgcrypt11 (>= 1.4.5)" when I try to install this thing.
<Aero> What version does vivid use?
<MoonUnit`> .20
<MoonUnit`> had that problem with spotify, downloaded the utopic .11 version and installed it.
<Aero> Yeah, my thing installed fine in Utopic.
<MoonUnit`> http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/libgcrypt11
<Aero> Thanks MoonUnit`.
#ubuntu+1 2015-04-24
<Bluefoxicy> okay how the heck do I turn the thing back to right alt = altgr
<tijnix> goodmorning all
<tijnix> almost weekend!
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you?
<elfy> rejoicing in the fact the weekend started for me :)
<lordievader> Nice nice
<tijnix> few hours to go for me
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<elfy> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi elfy
<elfy> all ready for the next one :D
<BluesKaj> yup , aready setup, have a dedicated HDD for it
<BluesKaj> how about you ?
<elfy> partition is ready yep
<BluesKaj> wonder when the chainloader will be available
<sjoshi> !15.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<sjoshi> Is 15.04 release?
<sjoshi> released*
<k1l> sjoshi: yes
<sjoshi> k1l: ok thanks!
#ubuntu+1 2015-04-25
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<penguin42> Hey BK
<penguin42> hmm, doesn't that title need updating ?
<BluesKaj> hey penguin42, yeah, and there is no ubuntu dev OS either :)
#ubuntu+1 2015-04-26
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> hey
<penguin42> :q
<penguin42> oops
<penguin42> is there an image with snappy yet?
<elfy> just this one penguin42 http://i28.tinypic.com/oodps.jpg
<elfy> hi BluesKaj penguin42
<BluesKaj> hi elfy
<penguin42> elfy: Ah, it's erm ... adorable
<elfy> until it grabs you :)
#ubuntu+1 2016-04-25
<syth> Waiting for Yakket Yak °_°
* dax changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: Yakkety Yak (16.10) | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseSchedule | Daily builds: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/current/
<dax> Yakkety daily builds are up.
<k1l> which are basically xenial daily builds?
<dax> plus changes since xenial, yes
<dax> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/yakkety-changes/2016-April/thread.html ;)
<k1l> uh, that is all stuff that didnt make it to xenial
<dax> hrm?
<Pici> keep in mind that non-lts releases sync from debian unstable (iirc), so there will be a bunch of updated packages.
<k1l> dax: it feels to me that a lot just didnt make it to the 16.04 deadline. but i know that this is the case for every release. just feels a bit heavier this time.
<dax> anyways, point being, there are daily builds and they have stuff in them that xenial doesn't :)
<dax> not that i'd recommend *using* them, but still :3
<icey> dax can I upgrade my 1604 desktop to yak?
<Pici> icey: sure/
<icey> do-release-upgrade -d isn't showing anything -_-
<icey> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<icey> rather
<Pici> icey: make sure that /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades is set to normal
<icey> Prompt=normal
<icey> Pici:
<Pici> hm
<icey> No new release found
<Pici> icey: looks like they haven't added it to http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-development yet, so it won't show up when using do-release-upgrade.  You should be okay to manually change your sources.list to yakkety and perform an apt full-upgrade
<icey> just for fun Pici, I'm also doing this upgrade of my desktop remotely ;-)
<Pici> icey: of course ;)
<icey> couldn't possibly be more fun ;-)
<icey> at least, unlike most of my team, I CAN poke it in person tomorrow if it goes down hard :-P
<icey> woot Pici: Description:    Ubuntu Yakkety Yak (development branch)
#ubuntu+1 2016-04-26
<fnerd> Anyone tried ? 16.10?
<TJ-> everyone on 16.04
<fnerd> Yes, mee too
<fnerd> I'm currently downloading 16.10
<dax> probably quicker to just change sources and dist-upgrade if you already have 16.04
<TJ-> my point was that the 16.10 archive is the same as 16.04 right now, so everyone running 16.04 is also running 16.10 :)
<dax> not quite the same
<dax> but yeah, not a lot yet
<TJ-> the archive hasn't been opened for uploads yet, whilst some xenial SRUs get resolved
<dax> random example:
<dax> !info dovecot-core
<ubottu> dovecot-core (source: dovecot): secure POP3/IMAP server - core files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.2.22-1ubuntu4 (yakkety), package size 2558 kB, installed size 7751 kB
<dax> !info dovecot-core xenial
<ubottu> dovecot-core (source: dovecot): secure POP3/IMAP server - core files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.2.22-1ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 2558 kB, installed size 7751 kB
<dax> or is that part of the SRU process or something
 * dax honestly has no idea
<TJ-> Steve was on about it earlier, in response to a question
<TJ-> 00:21 <slangasek> mwhudson: I think the current plan is to open once icu lands in xenial, so that the libpng16 library transition doesn't get entangled with further uploads
<fnerd> So I'm waisting my time downloading 16.10?
<\LSD> am i waisting time downloading 16.10?
<ikonia> \LSD: why are you downloading it if you don't even really know why
<\LSD> I'm stupid ikonia
<\LSD> I'm downloading to build kernel for no reason ,maybe just compilation for latest release
<\LSD> Actually not much of real use
#ubuntu+1 2016-04-27
<Gnomethrower> so I guess this channel will be very quiet till Y starts being further developed? :P
<\LSD> My XMPP: satya@neko.im
#ubuntu+1 2016-04-28
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<\LSD> Its still same
<\LSD> I'm doing a dist upgrade on 3 day old build
#ubuntu+1 2016-04-29
<\LSD> Will dist upgrade give me latest changes?
<\LSD> Anyone ?
<\LSD> I fell in...to a burning ring of fire!...
<\LSD> http://imgur.com/dKZEQ1G
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<\LSD> This is so savage
<k1l> ?
<marlinc> How can I remove packages that are no-longer included in a repository? I have a 16.04 install since February and it for example contains PHP 5 even though its no longer included in the repo's
<lotuspsychje> !info nautilus
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.18.4.is.3.14.3-0ubuntu4 (yakkety), package size 551 kB, installed size 1886 kB
<nacc> marlinc: i think the problem is that apt/dpkg doesn't know you didn't just d/l a .deb file and install it
<marlinc> Yea I know, that's what I thought
<nacc> marlinc: i think you want to find a way to search for obsoleted packages, this might help: https://raphaelhertzog.com/2011/02/07/debian-cleanup-tip-2-get-rid-of-obsolete-packages/
<marlinc> Coo, I'll take a look nacc
<zen-guy> hi i tried to install the samsung c460 laser printer drivers from samsung for linux then tried to re-add the printer in cups and it still won't print, any thoughts?
<zen-guy> in 16.04
<nicomachus> zen-guy: you can get support for 16.04 in the main #ubuntu channel now.
<zen-guy> oh okies ty :)
#ubuntu+1 2016-04-30
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu+1 2016-05-01
<lordievader> Good morning.
<SCHAAP137> good morning lordievader
<lordievader> o/
<flocculant> morning
<SCHAAP137> 't is a sunny day here today
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<bittin-_> Hello anyone can help me find out what email account i got on my Ubuntu One and Launchpad account ?
<flocculant> bittin-_: if https://login.ubuntu.com/ ?
#ubuntu+1 2017-04-24
<Nukien> Why are only sata drives populated in /dev/disk/by-id and not scsi drives ?  Having issues in vmware/virtualbox with scsi type drives not being in /dev/disk/by-id
<valorie> in artful?
<valorie> this chan is for artful -- see the /topic
<Nukien> Doh - sorry, didn't see the +1.  For 16.04 (and others as I'm discovering)
<valorie> for released, see #ubuntu
<valorie> or the flavor channels, such as #kubuntu
<valorie> for vms, #ubuntu is appropriate
#ubuntu+1 2017-04-25
<Adam_> Does anyone know when the first 17.10 build will be released?
<bazhang> Daily builds: N/A
<Adam_> :(
<bazhang> right there in the topic
<Adam_> O
<Adam_> Oops :P I just joined this chat.
<valorie> tooling is still being built
<valorie> syncing happening, etc.
<Adam_> What is tooling exactly?
<valorie> testing apparatus, getting all the repos set up
<Adam_> Ah, okay.
<valorie> etc etc etc
#ubuntu+1 2017-04-26
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/ubuntu-17-10-daily-build-downloads-now-available
<lotuspsychje> anyone tested it already?
<ikonia> it would be brace
<ikonia> brave
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: someone can change the daily builds link in topic?
<ikonia> yeah
<lotuspsychje> tnx
* ikonia changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseSchedule | Daily builds N/A | For 17.04 support, please visit #ubuntu
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: they are in a pending state - there is some discussion around that at the moment, can we clarify that first
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: ok sure, tnx anyway
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: good pot
<ikonia> spot
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-17-10-artful-aardvark-daily-build-iso-images-now-available-to-download-515179.shtml
<dax> current plan is to wait and see whether CI starts passing pending stuff into current reasonably soon. if so, we'll /topic current. if not, we'll /topic pending
<dax> (and if the latter, i'd prefer to spin it up myself and check it actually boots first :)
<lotuspsychje> dax: ok tnx
<lotuspsychje> dax: found a nice link on wayland recently changed, perhaps for the !wayland trigger? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wayland
<dax> change was to remove Mir stuff and put a notice saying that the page needs "a lot of review"
<dax> probably best to let that settle down a bit first, iirc Xorg vs. wayland is very up in the air
<lotuspsychje> okay
<dax> UOS is next week, i guess traditionally that'd be where the basics get pinned down :)
<lotuspsychje> dax: im curious :p
<Pici> is it? I probably should poke the bots or something.
#ubuntu+1 2017-04-27
<sebsebseb> hi
<lotuspsychje> hey sebsebseb 
<lotuspsychje> tested 17.10 yet sebsebseb ?
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: nope have you?
<lotuspsychje> sebsebseb: ill wait until alpha2 so gnome will be there
<lotuspsychje> sebsebseb: then help bugging out
<sebsebseb> yeah thats what I was thinking probably no gnome shell in there yet
<lotuspsychje> sebsebseb: until alpha2 it will stay on unity7
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: I am testing a unity gnome theme in 16.10
<lotuspsychje> sebsebseb: join #ubuntu-discuss and imgur your desktop theme?
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: one that can also do a nice windows theme, and a basic mac os x.  some random script omgubuntu mentioned. uhmm testing random scripts from the Internet that doesnt seem particulary secure? uhmm yeah! but this one seems ok
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: no  need just look on omgubuntu
<lotuspsychje> sebsebseb: ah yeah, saw that script article
<sebsebseb> the dock/dash isnt that great
<lotuspsychje> sebsebseb: found this on deviant also: http://www.deviantart.com/art/Fedora-677149963
<sebsebseb> but at least it turned firefox with whatever default black theme, which looks horrible in ubuntu gnome, to grey thats better
<lotuspsychje> sebsebseb: lets make gnome better by bugging it out to the max :p
<lotuspsychje> thats my plan for sure
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: yeah not done theming stuff for ages, but thought would try script
<lotuspsychje> i tested gnome-shell on my xenial laptop
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: I think switching to gnome is wrong move
<sebsebseb> unity is quite established now
<lotuspsychje> same here..but what can we do sebsebseb ?
<sebsebseb> uhmm 16.04 untill 2021 h eh or try unity 8 from universe  repos, but some programs might not look quite right
<lotuspsychje> sebsebseb: so i hear unity7 will still be installable from the official repos
<lotuspsychje> but if they wont work on it much..there's no point to continue right
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: for GNOME Shelll I would usually use another distro
<lotuspsychje> sebsebseb: well we dont know yet how it will look vanilla on ubuntu, perhaps theyl add improvements
<lotuspsychje> sebsebseb: http://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-26-desktop-environment-to-offer-todoist-integration-quarter-tiling-515200.shtml
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: despite all the flak it got from various vocal online people over the years, Unity gave people a real reason to use Ubuntu, and thats both unity 7 and 8
<lotuspsychje> thats my opinion also
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: also if more fan boys reolised and then could accept, that in 16.10b
<sebsebseb> and 17.04
<sebsebseb> the Unity 8 is JUST A PREVIEW
<lotuspsychje> the ubports guys will work on unity8 still
<sebsebseb> need other programs in there snaps or whatever like the Ubuntu tablet and phone to make much more usuable
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: its asahame my ubuntu tablet is away for repair with a guy i know since some screen cracks, but its also ashame that it isnt going to be so simple to repair, since how BQ have attached certain hardware components together
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: might end up buying a second hand one later on as a result
<sebsebseb> dont know yet
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: theres two Unity 8 forks actually yes two
<lotuspsychje> sebsebseb: lets c what the future brings us right :p
<lotuspsychje> sebsebseb: join #ubuntu-discuss mate, we all hang there
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: I am waiting for another distro to finally release its 6th version after over a year, but hey its a 100% community distro, all volunters, no commercial sponser, and reasonabbly small community, so
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: but the GNOME will be recent so :)
<sebsebseb> but I guess may start using that more again once that
<lotuspsychje> sounds cool
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: been using unity 7 on computer  usuallly when using for about two years, well got a bit bored of gnome 3 gnome shell so.  and the bq 4.5 ubunu phone was a short lived daily driver, snce the mx 4 became one as well. later a ubuntu m10 hd tablet as well
<lotuspsychje> sebsebseb: i got unity on all my machines, touch on my bq 4.5 and nexus7
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: yes certain people actually use ubuntu touch as a daily driver. and you saw what i had to say about desktop previwes above, but yes convergence seemed like a good idea to, so despite also having gnome shell as a favourite, you can see why i am beng quite hmm to it switching  to that
<lotuspsychje> same here
<sebsebseb> and they wanted to make money,, but unity 7 and 8 were  also inovation
<lotuspsychje> sebsebseb: i wonder how gnome 18.04 will look on a x86 tablet?
<sebsebseb> i remember when things were mostly about gnome 2 and kde 3/4 all a bit boring really, but then along came gnome 3 gnome shelll and unity
<lotuspsychje> i liked gnome2 lightweight
<sebsebseb> yeah gnome 2 was good
<sebsebseb> so I like mate as well :)
<lotuspsychje> now gnome3 feels bit laggy, sluggish
<lotuspsychje> sebsebseb: tested mate on my xenial, not really fan of it either
<sebsebseb> never really liked xfce or lxde much, seemmed gnome 2 could do more, plus more used to it, simce both fedora and ubuntu used
<sebsebseb> xfce was around firstt though
<lotuspsychje> lubuntu 16.04 is pretty nice
<sebsebseb> it dates back to like 1996 i think
<lotuspsychje> one of the best lubuntu's ever
<sebsebseb> and cinnamon uh no
<sebsebseb> mate is good for light waight or classic style
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: unity tighed people to ubuntu, as of 17.10 well it will much less
<lotuspsychje> sebsebseb: you know whats the problem, unity works right out of the box
<lotuspsychje> sebsebseb: all others i tested...needs alot of tuning
<lotuspsychje> unworkable by default
<sebsebseb> its easy to use and works well, thats unity 7, but also 8 on phone and tablet
<sebsebseb> the desktop reviews were a bit too much like a preview of 8, which may have been a problem there, since the fan boys, wont just put in there own stuff to that
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: as a interface I love unity 8 on phone and tablet though
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<sebsebseb> previews not reviews
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: well at least the 17.04 vesion of 8 works in virtualbox, so if you want to then remember what ccould have been, there you go
<sebsebseb> 16.10 version of unty 8 does not unfirtunatly
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: actually i read a good article about the so called failure
<sebsebseb> lets try and find that for you
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: http://www.networkworld.com/article/3192311/linux/lessons-learned-from-the-failure-of-ubuntu-touch.html
<lotuspsychje> yeah ive read that1, good article
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: indeed  it is
<valorie> well, halium project might help with that in a big way
#ubuntu+1 2017-04-30
<FrogCast> What version of qt is being used for artful aardvark? I need qt 5.8
<valorie> FrogCast: it is telling you you need 5.8?
 * valorie hasn't moved to artful yet
<FrogCast> valorie, no, its a module I need for oath
<valorie> ah
<valorie> well, the Kub. team doesn't upload Qt
<valorie> and now that Canonical won't supply it
<valorie> we'll have to rely on Debian
<valorie> and what we can do to assist
<FrogCast> valorie, yikes, that is really sad.
<valorie> Debian is pretty darn quick sometimes
<valorie> help is always needed of course
<valorie> including testing
<FrogCast> nah I mean mark giving up on the dream, not that I blame him. The community was toxic towards him for no good reason. Anyway, neither here nor there.
<valorie> I think it was dollars and cents
<valorie> not publicity
<FrogCast> valorie, Mmmm, I think jono leaving was tough, because he was a pretty decent communicator and community manager. The community though, like the Linux Action Show, never even bothered to run or install the ubuntu phone, which I found baffling.
<valorie> the halium project might help
<FrogCast> And the unity haters... you could tell they had no idea what they were talking aboot. ANYWAY i'm just sad.
<FrogCast> halium?
<valorie> https://halium.org/
<valorie> just announced the other day
<valorie> ubports is part of the project
<FrogCast> ah neat
<FrogCast> there is also yunit, which I want to continue work on.
#ubuntu+1 2018-04-23
<BionicMac> donofrio: 
<BionicMac>     apt has parameter full-upgrade
<BionicMac>     apt-get has parameter dist-upgrade.
<BionicMac> donofrio: https://askubuntu.com/questions/770135/apt-full-upgrade-versus-apt-get-dist-upgrade
<BionicMac> same.
<BionicMac> donofrio: If it were me I would do a fresh install. Either way. I plan on doing a fresh install again once the final image drops. I'm running Kubuntu RC-1 on a fresh install which was released yesterday.
<BionicMac> I've had luck with running 'full-upgrade' for a month now. I just decided today in favor of a fresh install to help with testing on qatracker.
<BionicMac> donofrio: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/389/builds 
<jmgb4> Anybody able to get pciepassthrough going with qemu?
<ads20000> I've ran into a bug upon upgrade to Bionic which makes Software & Updates unusable, I don't know if it's reproducible...
<ads20000> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1766129
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1766129 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Clicking any checkbox freezes the program" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> ads20000: its not reccomended yet to upgrade till final
<lotuspsychje> ads20000: if you want to help, please try a daily iso, and see if you can reproduce that bug?
<ads20000> lotuspsychje: yeah but it's past final freeze and I wanted to see if upgrading worked xD
<ads20000> lotuspsychje: I wasn't aware that testing upgrades before release isn't useful?
<lotuspsychje> ads20000: well its your system, your choice surely...but for proper bug testing we advise daily iso
<ads20000> lotuspsychje: I'll start downloading the ISO tonight and give it a go :)
<ads20000> lotuspsychje: yeah that's true
<ads20000> lotuspsychje: bad decision on my part I guess :(
<lotuspsychje> ads20000: if you can reproduce, then we surely know its a real bug
<ads20000> lotuspsychje: Also my Xorg sessions don't seem to be working anymore (they did at first but on one boot they seem to hang at GDM) I'll test that again tomorrow
<ads20000> lotuspsychje: and report if it remains not working, I hope there's something useful in the logs that more knowledgeable people can use?
<lotuspsychje> ads20000: wich version did you upgrade from?
<ads20000> lotuspsychje: 17.10
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> on wich card ads20000 
<mikeymop> hey, has anyone gotten arc theme to work?
<mikeymop> I installed it and it loks really strange
<mikeymop> also does anyone know how to get the stock gnome panel? I installed gnome-session but it still has the ambiance one
<ads20000> mikeymop: have you changed your session to GNOME when you log in?
<mikeymop> it wasn't available
<lotuspsychje> mikeymop: you have gnome-tweak-tool installed? easy themes switch there
<mikeymop> I had two options 'gnome' and 'gnome communitheme'
<ads20000> mikeymop: that's strange
<mikeymop> yes, however in gnome tweak tool I dont have adwaita as a shell option
<mikeymop> default is ubuntu, I suspect they directly modified adwaita
<ads20000> mikeymop: Your options should be Ubuntu, Ubuntu with Wayland, GNOME, GNOME with Wayland, Ubuntu with Communitheme, Ubuntu with Communitheme with Wayland (on 18.04)
<mikeymop> I had ubuntu, ubuntu with wayland, and ubuntu on x
<ads20000> mikeymop: assuming you used the Communitheme snap
<ads20000> mikeymop: I don't understand why that's happening :(
<mikeymop> i didn't use a snap, i used apt to install it
<mikeymop> :/
<ads20000> mikeymop: ah, don't do that
<ads20000> mikeymop: the Apt repo for it isn't supported for it anymore
<ads20000> mikeymop: remove it and remove the communitheme Deb, then install the snap (on 18.04)
<mikeymop> whats the snap repo?
<mikeymop> i'm going to uninstall it rn
<ads20000> mikeymop: run `snap install communitheme` (optionally with `--edge`)
<ads20000> mikeymop: restart and click Ubuntu with Communitheme and login
<ads20000> lotuspsychje: what do you mean by 'card'? Flavour? I'm on the default Ubuntu flavour
<ads20000> lotuspsychje: oh, graphics card
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<ads20000> lotuspsychje: Intel Core i5-3320M CPU (with the Ivybridge Mobile inbuilt graphics)
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.15.16 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<lotuspsychje> got this kernel ads20000 ?
<ads20000> mikeymop: Perhaps the communitheme Deb messed up your GNOME session, maybe...it is indeed forked off Adwaita (or that was the intention anyway)
<katnip> i have a dumb question
<ads20000> mikeymop: you might be able to fix the theme in Tweaks in the GNOME session as lotuspsychje said
<jmgb4> So ive all but given up getting pcie passthrough going. How easy is it to redo the bl with ubuntu if I were to install windows on another drive? I am pretty sure its goign to overwrite the bootloader
<katnip> slightly off topic
<ads20000> lotuspsychje: yes
<katnip> what time of the day on thursday will bionic be released? :)
<mikeymop> ok I rebooted and thats better
<mikeymop> I used the communitheme session and the shell isn't the old brown/grey anymore
<mikeymop> this is okay for now, despite the random orange/blue
<lotuspsychje> katnip: 26 april, during the day
<katnip> just 'during the day' ? :)
<ads20000> mikeymop: _please_ post your thoughts in https://community.ubuntu.com/t/call-for-participation-an-ubuntu-default-theme-lead-by-the-community/1545/ to influence the decisions on that! :)
<mikeymop> ty
<mikeymop> i missed what lotuspsychje said about fixing the theme
<ads20000> mikeymop: Go to Tweaks, you might be able to fiddle with the theme in the GNOME session there
<lotuspsychje> wasnt a fix
<mikeymop> oh, yea I did all that
<mikeymop> lol, gnome system monitor is completely transparent (:
<ads20000> mikeymop: With the communitheme you could alternatively Like my second most recent post calling for more consistency with the blue :P But I've also written a lot of other stuff in that post that you might not agree with so maybe you'll want to make a separate point :)
<ads20000> mikeymop: If you're on the clean install of Ubuntu 18.04 then that's a known issue and will be fixed when the snap for System Monitor 3.28 is out https://github.com/ubuntu/gtk-communitheme/issues/325#issuecomment-383084532
<mikeymop> its strange these differences
<mikeymop> I came from f27
<mikeymop> hopefully I'll have a better time building aosp here
<mikeymop> so the goal is to almost be all snap packages for the gnome apps?
<ads20000> mikeymop: We have Android Studio via snap install ubuntu-make
<ads20000> mikeymop: tho idk if that's what you're looking for
<mikeymop> I install gnome-weather from apt should I use a snap?
<ads20000> mikeymop: there's also a separate snap for Android Studio
<mikeymop> nooo, aosp build is like 32 packages, I'm good w/ that
<mikeymop> do you know if they're bringing back ubuntu-make?
<mikeymop> i noticed it was dropped on 1604
<mikeymop> well not dropped, but missing a lot of things
<ads20000> mikeymop: GNOME upstream have rejected a few snaps but yes Ubuntu want all GNOME apps to be snapped I think (and will make them even if upstream refuses to have them in their repos): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/GNOMESnaps
<ads20000> mikeymop: and yeah you'll get 3.30 when it's out (without having to upgrade to 18.10) if you get the snap of it and remove the Deb (though watch that you don't inadvertently remove a meta-package like ubuntu-desktop if you remove Debs...if it's going to do that then just leave the particular Deb installed)
<mikeymop> I will be observant as I convert to mostly snaps
<mikeymop> I love how easy ubuntu-drivers made everything post install
<ads20000> mikeymop: fair. I should probably ask for Polari to be added to that list, I'm talking from the Nightly Flatpak atm (which doesn't update in the background like a snap would, so it's more maintenance)
<ads20000> mikeymop: good news is that in 18.04 Flatpaks in Software actually work properly yay
<mikeymop> oh polari looks quite nice
<mikeymop> I've been using weechat
<mikeymop> as in update and dont require an ubuntu account?
<mikeymop> those were the two big complaints I read about it
<ads20000> mikeymop: store login is not required as of August 2017!! https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/should-we-use-polkit-for-local-auth/1206/21?u=ads20000
<mikeymop> nice, 1804 looks be have answered all of the user complaints
<ads20000> mikeymop: not really xD snapd's two biggest complaints are the fact that it locks you into Canonical's proprietary store ( https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/external-repositories/1760 ) and that it forces you to update your snaps ( https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/disabling-automatic-refresh-for-snap-from-store/707/ )
<mikeymop> i thought you can do user repos in snap
<ads20000> mikeymop:  However the devs have thoroughly engaged with critics on those two issues and have kept the topics open
<ads20000> mikeymop: no, official policy changed on that a while back, you'd have to fork snapd to make it work (as zyga, a snapd dev, says)
<ads20000> mikeymop: or just 'sideload' with --dangerous
<ads20000> mikeymop: also not accurate to say that 18.04 answered complaints, snapd is updated on every distro (that supports core re-execs, anyway) when a new version is out
<ads20000> mikeymop: I still think snapd is more well-developed and automated than Flatpak but at the cost of centralization (with all its pros and cons)
<guiverc> ads20000 fyi: i tried to re-create 1766129 - no issues for me.. (first checkbox pulled up password dialog, delay then normal)
<ads20000> mikeymop: fortunately, you can use both!
<ads20000> guiverc: cheers :(
<ads20000> no idea what could've broken it but I guess I can edit sources.list manually
<ads20000> well, tbh I need to test in a plain session, could be an issue exclusive to the communitheme one
<mikeymop> yea glad we have so many options!
<yousuc> any1 notice an issue with 18.04 and intel cpu/gpu causing machine to hardlock with gnome-shell fault
<yousuc> i dont get this issue w/ nvidia gpu, only using the cpu's gpu
<mikeymop> do you guys know if the following libs are avail under different names?
<mikeymop> libwxgtk2.8-dev'
<mikeymop> lib32readline-gplv2-dev
<mikeymop> nvm i found em
<lotuspsychje> yousuc: xorg or wayland?
<yousuc> tried both
<yousuc> did hardware tests all came back good
<lotuspsychje> yousuc: clean install daily or an upgrade?
<yousuc> clean install of latest iso
<lotuspsychje> ok good
<yousuc> processor is 6700k
<lotuspsychje> yousuc: you might wanan check dmesg at intel
<yousuc> what i seen in logs was complaining taint in gnome-shell
<yousuc> Apr 21 00:18:23 webserv gnome-shell[2326]: Object Clutter.Clone (0x563eebec4770), has been already finalized. Impossible to set any property to it.
<yousuc> Apr 21 00:18:23 webserv org.gnome.Shell.desktop[2326]: == Stack trace for context 0x563ee90ef040 ==
<yousuc> yy
<SlidingHorn> !paste | yousuc 
<ubottu> yousuc: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yousuc> was only going to do 2 lines
<yousuc> the third points to tweeny.js
<SlidingHorn> yousuc: is 2 lines more than one?
<yousuc> yes
<SlidingHorn> then use a pastebin.
<yousuc> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nQYn5pvfF8/
<krytarik> SlidingHorn: Up to 3 lines is usually fine though.
<forester> hi. My ubuntu-mate-beta2 sometimes does download something. I have deleted unattended-upgrades. But It still does download something. It is bad when I cannot to manage the OS. What is it? What could I do?
<forester> I have a slow internet. And in this situation it is almost impossible to serve the web.
<forester> I have disabled the updater.
<forester> And I can guess it is not because of browser (certifs and other things). It is a system.
<ktechmidas> Real quick question, if I download the beta now is it possible to upgrade to the release in a few days?
<Faux> Yes.
<ktechmidas> ty :)
<ads20000> ktechmidas: in fact, to upgrade to the release after upgrading to 18.04 pre-release, all you have to do is update as normal :)
<boboma> Hello. Did something change with visudo? I try to start a program as a different user and therefor set the according options in visudo. Does not work
<boboma> Did work with 17.10 though
<ads20000> boboma: gksu was removed from Ubuntu in 18.04, not sure if that affects that tho
<boboma> Hm. Maybe. So what is the proper way now to do it?
<boboma> lets say user zzz wants to start java as user abc. In the past it was like this: zzz ALL=(abc) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/java
<boboma> How to do this now?
<dreadkopp83> hey guys. anyone managed to get kimchi to install on bionic ?
<yousuc> hmm that issue yesterday with hardlock on intel cpu/gpu, turned on secure boot for sheit and giggles and no hardlocks now for almost an hour, normally cant get past 10 minutes without a hardlock
<yousuc> well i take that back just hardlocked
<DEac-> hi, i search for a shorter description or a name for this problem:  if i move the mouse, the graphics begins to lag (framedrops).  if i stop moving the mouse, everything works fine again.  i want to search for solutions for this problem, but jerky mouse or lag mouse do list totally different problems.
<tda> try something about cursor performance
<ecw> When I try to transfer files from another computer to user@10.6.1.119 (this laptop), it outputs:   ssh: connect to host 10.6.1.119 port 22: Connection refused
<ecw> I am not seeing ssh to turn it on with "systemctl list-unit-files --all"
<erle-> maybe incompatible ciphers?
<ecw> How can I turn on ssh, or stop this from blocking?
<ecw> root@headache:~# ufw status       Status: inactive
<ecw> might have found info on the net
<nacc> ecw: do you have ssh installed?
<ecw> nacc: thought it would be by default, so lemesee
<brainwash> you have to install openssh-server manually I think
<nacc> ecw: depends on what you installed, of course
<nacc> ecw: systemctl would definitely list ssh services if you had it installed
<ecw> nacc: Just finished an install; you are right, it's installed ssh now.
<ecw> nacc: that got it installed, thanks
<nacc> ecw: yw
<ecw> Is the release schedule update the right link to read to learn the transition from this beta to release status on the 26th?
<nacc> ecw: which 'release schedule update'?
<pavlushka> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<korosanbo> Hello, is it safe to uninstall Gnome after installing Cinnammon and using it as my default desktop or are Gnome and Cinnammon too interwined with eachother?
<boboma> Hello. Did something change with visudo? I try to start a program as a different user and therefor set the according options in visudo. Does not work.
<boboma> Let's say user zzz wants to start java as user abc. In the past it was like this: zzz ALL=(abc) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/java
<boboma> But this seems not to work anymore
<boboma> what is the right procedure now?
<nacc> boboma: what happens?
<boboma> It seems it's not possible to use visudo anymore in the scenario when user a wants to run a program as user b
<nacc> boboma: ... what do youy mean? you can't open the sudoers file?
<boboma> I mean this:
<boboma>  zzz ALL=(abc) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/java
<nacc> boboma: visudo is just a program to edit /etc/sudoers safely. So what do you mean by 'not possible'
<nacc> boboma: are you able to run `visudo` ?
<boboma> yes
<nacc> boboma: then it is possible.
<boboma> but it seems to be ignored
<nacc> boboma: does it do what you want? unclear, becuase you haven't said.
<boboma> that is what I mean
<nacc> boboma: ok, what happens?
<boboma> yeah sorry for being unclear
<boboma> You see that line. User zzz wants to run a program as user abc so I use visudo to configure that. But it is ignored.
<andas> hello
<ecw> nacc: Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<nacc> boboma: what do you mean 'ignored'? Show us with a pastebin
<andas> So I have a samsung 4k television (that is my monitor) and have problems with the graphic card
<nacc> ecw: ah --- what's your actual question? htat is the schedule, yes
<ecw> nacc: Question is what do I need to do for this beta2 install to become 18.04 LTS when it releases?
<nacc> ecw: keep it update like any version of ubuntu
<nacc> ecw: and beta2 is already out of date, so update it anyways :)
<flocculant> :)
<nacc> ecw: beta2 is just a point in time
<andas> I googled on it but the ubuntuforums not working
<boboma> nacc: What I mean with ignored is: I set this via visudo: "zzz ALL=(abc) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/java" Then I want to run "sudo -i -u abc /usr/bin/java -version"
<boboma> But the system is asking for the password
<andas> my graphics is very strange. low resolution and colors are maybe 256
<boboma> it should not do that
<boboma> it should run the command
<boboma> it used to work like this with ubuntu 17.10
<nacc> boboma: are you the zzz user?
<boboma> yes
<nacc> boboma: check syslog?
<boboma> where is this located?
<nacc>  /var/log/syslog
<boboma> what should i look for?
<nacc> boboma: errors?
<boboma> well, no errors as far as I can see.
<boboma> Does it work for you?
<nacc> boboma: not trying, don't have time right now
<nacc> boboma: possibly check /var/log/auth.log
<boboma> To me it seems that this is broken.
<boboma> This would be a critical bug imho
<boboma> It says: sudo: pam_unix(sudo:auth): conversation failed
<nacc> that would probably be the issue
<nacc> dunno what it means
<boboma> Seems like a regression to me
<nacc> boboma: do either zzz or abc have passwords set?
<boboma> zzz has a password
<boboma> abc not sure can't remember if I set one
<boboma> In any case it used to work until I upgraded to 18.04. 
<boboma> Maybe it has to do with the removal of gksu?
<boboma> nacc, user abc has a locked password according to passwd
<nacc> boboma: i odn't know, you can file a bug against sudo
<boboma> hm, I think I will wait until a dev is affected. I don't want to register just to file a report
<boboma> I am pretty sure other ppl will experience that as well.
<boboma> but thanks for your help pointing to auth.log
<nacc> boboma: that's not a great attitude, but whatever
<boboma> nacc, well, making ppl register for telling bugs is neither
<boboma> *reporting
<nacc> boboma: ... sure it is, otherwise how would you keep providing input?
<SlidingHorn> boboma: how do you expect developers to help people with their bugs without a way to contact them, etc.
<nacc> boboma: and it helps avoid spam
<Gegsite> hello
<Faux> Hi!
<Gegsite> so I was about 2 hours ago as "andras" from my friend, who has the samsung 4K TV vs Ubuntu 18.04 problem. And I'm just curious that Why the hell is that a problem.
<Gegsite> He bought a pretty expensive TV (4K res) and the newest ubuntu cant run on it. Probably with the AMD graphic card, but still.
<Gegsite> I looked on google for this problem and there is a [solved] topic on ubuntuforums
<Gegsite> which is down (server) for god sake
<Gegsite> that is like the worst scene scenario
<Faux> Gegsite: The reality of the world is that the drivers Ubuntu are allowed to ship on the CD aren't great, and have issues with some real graphics cards.
<Faux> You can fix it by installing the crappy manufacturer drivers in most cases.
<Gegsite> yeah, but Faux , when booted the live USB installer (nomodeset and acpi off) there was no problem with GPU
<Gegsite> so it is very strange (and also pretty f..k up) that the installed system is useless
<Faux> Yep. That's an "issue".
<Gegsite> I wanted to spread the linux to my friend and failed so hard
<Faux> I'm sure a bug report with software version details and hardware details would be appreciated.
<Gegsite> I google on it and found a [solved] topic on ubnutuforums.org whis is OFF holy s...t ... everything is against me now
<Gegsite> I'm calm now, but that is so mindblowingly bad...
<Faux> What made you decide to install a beta on a friends' machine, as their first experience of linux?
<Faux> That is not a useful quesiton. I'll show myself out.
<Gegsite> last month the same happened with 16.04
<Gegsite> and then 16.10
<Gegsite> at least now the 18.04 beta worked fine in live mode :D yeah what a progress :)
<leftyfb> Gegsite: please watch the (implied) language
<Gegsite> he is a very general user. Just watching Youtube and facebook, and some torrent client. wine for a very old windows games so nothing big
<Gegsite> My ubuntu works fine, as it should. I recommend to everybody btw.
<jmgb4> Anybody using qemu and win10 in uefi?
<Gegsite> anyway I'm looking forward to be able to install to my friends PC. Also to see the ubuntuforums.org working (maybe there is a good solution for this issue). Best wishes! Bye
<katnip> 3 days!
<kiroma> Does this channel cover flavors?
<nacc> kiroma: official ones, yes
<kiroma> I've been having issues with running Kubuntu on proprietary nvidia drivers, as the greeter makes screen of my laptop go black.
<kiroma> Open Source drivers and running on Intel works fine, but I can't get nvidia to work correctly it seems.
<yeats> kiroma: try to rule out the possibility that wayland is involved - I haven't used kubuntu in recent years, so I don't know whether that would be an issue or not
<brainwash> kiroma: bug 1764005
<ubottu> bug 1764005 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "Black-screen on boot with nvidia 390 for Budgie, MATE, Xubuntu, Kubuntu" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764005
<kiroma> Oh okay, thanks.
<kiroma> Aaand it's fixed
<kiroma> Nice
<flying_sausages> ayo, php5 discontinued in ubuntu 18.04?
<flying_sausages> NOT PUBLISHED?
<flying_sausages> caps
<nacc> flying_sausages: ... not since 16.04
<flying_sausages> not in the loop ha sorry
<nacc> flying_sausages: 18.04 has php7.2
<ekennedy80> Does anyone know why Netbeans (located in the software repo) no longer works on Ubuntu 18.04?
<gregl> ekennedy80,  This article shows how to install it..  https://websiteforstudents.com/how-to-install-netbeans-on-ubuntu-16-04-17-10-18-04/
<ekennedy80> So I should install it using Netbeans' install script and not the Netbeans in the Ubuntu software repo?
<nacc> ekennedy80: it's because of java changes
<nacc> ekennedy80: our netbeans is too old for the current java
<nacc> there are bugs filed for it in launchpad
<ekennedy80> I've changed the Java to JDK8 and still doesn't start
<nacc> ekennedy80: netbeans also may need patching
<nacc> dunno, i dug into it a bit, but it's not obvious
<ekennedy80> It just sits there loading modules and then just disappears
<ekennedy80> It is def not obvious
<nacc> ekennedy80: yes that's a different bug
<nacc> also filed in debian
<nacc> so it's known
<ekennedy80> okay cool
<ekennedy80> I've been troubleshooting it without any success
#ubuntu+1 2018-04-24
<vlt> Hello. On MATE I switched from 16.04 to 18.04 and found a regression in the volume control. The master slider only has an effect when pulling it to "0" (which seems to enable "mute"), any higher value causes -0 dB attenuation on my output.
<lotuspsychje> vlt: as in upgrade?
<vlt> The volume sliders in the "applications" tab work.
<vlt> lotuspsychje: No, fresh install, same hardware.
<lotuspsychje> vlt: ok, have you doublechecked !sound
 * vlt will
<lotuspsychje> vlt: perhaps also a pavucontrol testing
<vlt> lotuspsychje: Thank you.
<katnip> does this +1 channel cover all the flavors till thursday?
<katnip> what is shim signed and does it require a reboot?
<stickyboy> I'm doing some due dilligence, testing some of my deployment scripts against Ubuntu 18.04, and I notice that there's something weird going on with maven's Java dependencies.
<stickyboy> I'm kinda lost in the depends and provides loop, trying to figure out if it's an error or if I should report it.
<stickyboy> I want to use openjdk-8-jre-headless. The tomcat8-common package is ok with this, but maven seems to always pull in Java 10.
<stickyboy> Ah, openjdk-8-jre-headless provides java7-runtime-headless, and maven depends on java7-runtime-headless.
<stickyboy> So it must be one of maven's dependencies that is pulling in Java 10.
<ekennedy80> which version of maven?
<stickyboy> ekennedy80: System default maven, currently 3.5.2-2.
<ekennedy80> from the maven project: "Maven 3.3+ require JDK 1.7 or above to execute "
<ekennedy80> I don't think Java 10 is a direct dependancy
<stickyboy> ekennedy80: Yeah, it's an Ubuntu dependency issue. :)
<stickyboy> I think something changed in the last two weeks, because I had been testing this recently and it worked.
<stickyboy> And according to `aptitude why openjdk-11-jre-headless` I see maven indeed is the one that pulled in openjdk-11-jre-headless, despite it depending on: default-jre-headless (>= 2:1.7) | java7-runtime-headless
<stickyboy> And openjdk-8-jre-headless actually provides java7-runtime-headless, so that should suffice.
<stickyboy> Must be a bug.
<nacc> stickyboy: what did you specify to install?
<nacc> stickyboy: you have to specify explicitly openjdk-8-jre-headless, or it will use 11
<stickyboy> nacc: I installed openjdk-8-jdk-headless (JDK) which depends on openjdk-8-jre-headless (JRE) which provides java7-runtime-headless.
<nacc> stickyboy: right, but your default jre is 11
<stickyboy> nacc, but I'm installing openjdk-8-jdk-headless manually.
<nacc> stickyboy: to get maven to use java8 probably requires you to update-alternatives at a minimum
<stickyboy> Err, explicitly.
<nacc> stickyboy: so?
<nacc> stickyboy: what does `java -version` say?
<stickyboy> Wait, but first, doesn't this mean a logical OR for maven's depends: default-jre-headless (>= 2:1.7) | java7-runtime-headless
<stickyboy> I don't want to have to install Java 8 and Java 10 and then update-alternatives. The openjdk-8-jre-headless satisfies maven's dependency. That's why I think there's a packaging bug.
<nacc> it means either of those packages provide the necessary dependency for that stanza
<nacc> it doesn't mean if you pick one or the other that's what the package will use
<nacc> since default-jre-headless is probalby *also* installed
<stickyboy> nacc: Right, I'm not talking about what maven will use.
<stickyboy> I'm talking about maven pulling in Java 11.
<nacc> then I don't know what you're talking about stickyboy
<nacc> stickyboy: what was the explicit apt-get line you used?
<stickyboy> apt install openjdk-8-jdk-headless maven
<nacc> stickyboy: ok ... read the dependencies again and read what you wrote again
<nacc> jdk vs. jre
<stickyboy> nacc: JDK pulls in JRE, and the JRE satisfies the java7-runtime-headless dependency of maven.
<nacc> hrm, that may not be it
<stickyboy> :)
<nacc> stickyboy: when i try to run it, i don't get any reference to 11
<stickyboy> Totally a bug. Now I know I'm not crazy.
<nacc> also default-jre is 10 in ubuntu
<stickyboy> nacc: Ok, let me do one more thing: lemme clean up my apt sources.
<nacc> stickyboy: oh i do see it pulling in default-jre-headless, though
<stickyboy> I'm running through my normal Ansible provisioning scripts for our stack. The same ones I've been using since 12.04, 14,04, 16.04, etc.
<stickyboy> BTW there's definitely something brewing with Java versions in Ubuntu 18.04: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2018-February/004275.html
<stickyboy> And this was working two weeks ago.
<nacc> yes, we will be SRUing in newer versions
<stickyboy> Awesome, you're "we" (Ubuntu). :P
<stickyboy> Basically, I want to run Tomcat 8 with OpenJDK 8. It was working two weeks ago when I first started porting our playbooks. The app was running.
<stickyboy> I technically don't mind if Java 11 is sitting there unused on the system, though it seems erroneous and wasteful if I have Java 8 and did not explicitly pull in Java 11.
<stickyboy> I know we have to take pre-releases with a grain of salt, too, so I usually just wait a few days and apt update and try again.
<stickyboy> Hold that thought, BRB.
<stickyboy> I'm back, nacc, if you're still around.
<nacc> stickyboy: ack, although i'm on the phone
<nacc> stickyboy: i'm trying to see why default-jre-headless is getting pulled in, it's some other dep, i think
<stickyboy> No problem.
<nacc> stickyboy: intersting
<nacc> i installed opejdk-8-jdk-headless first
<nacc> then maven
<nacc> and it dtrt
<nacc> so it seems like, possibly a bug in apt?
<nacc> let me ask around
<stickyboy> nacc: What's 'dtrt'?
<stickyboy> Typo or ubuntu dev slang? :P
<nacc> do the right thing
<stickyboy> Ah ok.
<stickyboy> Ah, you're right. If I install opejdk-8-jdk-headless first then maven does not pull in Java 11.
<stickyboy> nacc: ^
<nacc> stickyboy: ack, i'm arguing with the dev
<stickyboy> LOL
<stickyboy> nacc: Also, I just purged everything and tried with aptitude. It does the right thing.
<nacc> stickyboy: strange
<nacc> stickyboy: ok, so this seems to be one of those thing sthat 'can happen' -- you can look for apt bugs on it, or you can just use the workaround i suggested, which shoiuld always work
<stickyboy> nacc: Yeah, I'm already adding a workaround in my Ansible playbooks so that openjdk-8-jdk-headless is installed first in a separate transaction.
<nacc> stickyboy: yep, that should always be safe, and resolves the dependency tree outside of the single command
<nacc> which was probably just 'ahppening' to work in older releases where java8 was the only option
<stickyboy> Thanks for helping me track it down.
<nacc> stickyboy: np
<nacc> stickyboy: sorry for dismissing it as PEBCAK at first :)
<nacc> tbh, java in 18.04 appears to be a mess
<nacc> stickyboy: apt developer says they can't find the bug, so if you do want to file one, that'd be great -- it's definitely an unexpected behavior
<boboma> hello. i filed a bug on launchpad. how can i set it as a regression bug?
<nacc> boboma: as in an update to an existing release?
<nacc> boboma: there are no 'regressions' in bionic, because it hasn't release yet
<nacc> *released
<boboma> a regression between 17.10 and 18.04
<nacc> there's an sru-regression (or regression-update) tag
<nacc> but not sure if there is one for releases
<boboma> hm. ok. how long does it usually take until somebody responds to bug reports?
<boboma> i mean the maintainer of the program that has the bug for example
<stickyboy> nacc: I could be inclined to file a bug about the apt dependency issue. Never done it for Ubuntu, though. Is it through Launchpad?
<nacc> stickyboy: yes
<nacc> boboma: ... often there is not 'the maintainer'
<nacc> boboma: and it depends on the package involved
<nacc> stickyboy: ok, got more clarifcation
<nacc> you can hold off on the bug
<nacc> it is what i said originally
<nacc> you need to specify the jre explicitly
<nacc> if you don't, the dependency resolution order is undefined
<nacc> ith appened to be ok for you before, because probably there was only 8
<nacc> and 8 happened to be the default
<stickyboy> nacc: Ok.
<sveinse> What is the pratical difference between running docker via apt vs via snap ?
<sveinse> What would you choose?
<nacc> stickyboy: so the 'right' way is to specify openjdk-8-jre-headless rather than jdk-headless, i think
<nacc> stickyboy: and confirmd, no 11 instllation
<nacc> sveinse: practical? not much i'd assume. docker snap will update more frequently
<stickyboy> nacc: I need JDK though. :)
<nacc> stickyboy: ok, but not for maven itself
<nacc> stickyboy: so then you'd also install that separately (i think) (or it could be on the same line as maven, but it doesn't have to dow ith maven)
<stickyboy> nacc: Ah, I see this does work: apt install openjdk-8-jre-headless openjdk-8-jdk-headless maven
<stickyboy> Because I guess it happens in the same transaction.
<nacc> stickyboy: right, that's what i was saying before (the only bit that matters is the first and last packages)
<nacc> openjdk-8-jdk-headless is an entirely separate package tree
<stickyboy> nacc: Logically, though, openjdk-8-jdk-headless brings in openjdk-8-jre-headless, which satisfies maven's dependencies.
<stickyboy> So that's frustrating. :P
<nacc> stickyboy: as I said, it's about "when" dependencies are resolved
<nacc> stickyboy: apt doesn't go to that level of recursion, I think
<stickyboy> Yah, that's a hard problem to solve.
<stickyboy> I don't mind working around it.
<stickyboy> Like you said, though, I never ran into this before because I was already using Java 8.
<nacc> well, because java 8 was the defeault
<nacc> so you actually were installing a second pacakge (default-jre)
<nacc> it just happened to be the same as what you wanted
<stickyboy> I was using Oracle (!) Java actually, but yes.
<stickyboy> Enough with Oracle binary crap.
<stickyboy> Open source, reproducible packages for the mf win.
<Volkodav> I've made a partial upgrade and it now starts without X, startx logs me in Gnome session and I can't figure how can I get to my login screen so I can log in XFCE session which I normally run
<Volkodav> logout kills X again and gets me to tty1
<brainwash> Volkodav: sudo systemctl start lightdm
<brainwash> or gdm3 (maybe without the 3)
<BionicMac> join #nextcloud
<sveinse> if I install docker with snap, how do I setup access for a user? I notice that there is no /var/lib/docker* nor is there a docker user/group to add oneself to, so I'm kinda stuck what to do next
<tda> whts the default filesystem in bionic?
<nacc> tda: ext4
<tda> nacc: still? thanks
<nacc> tda: ... why would it change?
<tda> a few other distros switched over to xfs. i usually use it to due to it just working and generally having fewer problems
<nacc> tda: ext4 also 'just works' and ... I can't remember the last time I had a filesystem problem on Linux
<nacc> tda: xfs is great for large files, but historically had issues with small files (which is the much more common case on desktops)
<nacc> tda: in any case, I don't think there is any driving impetus to move to anything else
<donofrio> (I use ntfs - I'll go back to mute)
<nacc> lol
<tda> lol
<tda> anyone try flash friendly?
<pepermuntjes> hi
<pepermuntjes> how do i hide the firefox top bar? 
<tda> file, edit, view, etc...?
<pepermuntjes> why does the gnome software center installs another version of firefox (the snap one)
<pepermuntjes> why is there no vlc in apt? 
<SlidingHorn> pepermuntjes: there is - https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/vlc
<pepermuntjes> thanks, forgot to enable that repo
<pepermuntjes> whats better from repo or snap package?
<SlidingHorn> pepermuntjes: honestly, I think it's subjective.  I'm not really up-to-speed on the whole snap idea, which may contribute to what disdain I do have for it...
<nacc> pepermuntjes: you forgot to enable the ubuntu repo?
<SlidingHorn> nacc: universe
<nacc> pepermuntjes: ah, so not a default install
<pepermuntjes> doing some testing using a live disk on a virtual machine
<en1gma> if i install ubuntu 18.04 "freeze" will there be anything different from the 18.04 LTS coming out tomorrow?
<SlidingHorn> !final | en1gma maybe a couple small bug fixes
<ubottu> en1gma maybe a couple small bug fixes: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Bionic and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 18.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<en1gma> ok. gonna grab a daily build then "Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) Daily Build"
<en1gma> will the software updater to tell me to do it also?
<SlidingHorn> en1gma: I'm don't know if there would be any notification if you're already running the beta
<SlidingHorn> s/I'm/I *
<ayee> For some reason the hidraw kernel module isn't loaded on the VM I'm running. I can't figure out why. I can see hidraw compile flag was set  to yes, but lsmod doesn't show hidraw. I'm on bionic latest, with the latest updates, etc
<ayee> Is the latest bionic kernel missing the hidraw kernel module?
<hggdh> ayee: I cannot see this module on the current an previous kernels
<ayee> hggdh: The weird thing is this: ➜  /boot cat config-4.15.0-19-generic|grep -i hidraw; uname -r CONFIG_HIDRAW=y 4.15.0-19-generic
<ayee> It seems like it gets compiled in?
<Guest57550> Hi all, the unstable release broke my computer  :P
<Guest57550> More specifically, I suspend my Kubuntu 18.04 RC 1 install on actual hardware, resume it, and my trackpad goes totally nuts. Touches respond erratically and also type gibberish into any focused text field.
<hggdh> ayee: doesn't that mean it is compiled *in* the kernel?
<hggdh> ayee: as opposed to CONFIG_HIDRAW=m
<hggdh> ayee: yes, it is built in the kernel, not as a module
<kus> will I automatically get the latest gnome if I upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04? Is there a way to upgrade "cleanly"? I have multiple accounts on this computer and would prefer to not reformat and reinstall if possible. I am on artful 17.10 at the moment. Thanks 
<hggdh> kus: you will get (mostly) Gnome 3.28
<hggdh> oh, even evolution is 3.28
<kus> oh wow nice 
<kus> but I have learned to never ever enter my google information in evolution. #neveragain 
<hggdh> heh
<kus> It fills up all usable memory with all my useless Google junk 
<kus> I mean yeah I should clean up my Google account but I am lazy 
<valorie> Guest57550: have you filed a bug report?
<valorie> `ubuntu-bug packagename` in the commandline from the computer that gets the problem
<valorie> packagename will be synaptic or libinput *I think*
<valorie> apt policy synaptic (or apt-cache policy) will tell you if that is installed
<Guest57550> Well, the computer is out of commission :P
<Guest57550> I can boot in recovery mode but if I try to enable networking it also starts Xorg
<valorie> and?
<Guest57550> and I can't type any more because I don't have libinput or networking :P
<valorie> oh
<Guest57550> so I can't reinstall it
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> you should be able to reinstall.....
<Guest57550> Yeah, I thought the package would be cached at least
<Guest57550> but no dice
<valorie> did you have problems before with this machine?
<valorie> I don't recall anyone mentioning such a problem before
<Guest57550> There's variations on it in the bug tracker already, some of which are quite old
<Guest57550> It's a Thinkpad X1 Yoga 2018
<valorie> strangeness
<valorie> what happens when you try to reinstall?
<Guest57550> I've forgotten the package name but I'm using 'apt install', and it tries to update the index
<valorie> no, no, I mean, with a USB try a NEW install
<valorie> maybe not of ubuntu, but perhaps something else that might have the driver you obv. need
<valorie> did you have an Ubuntu install on that computer before?
<Guest57550> well, I can reproduce the issue in NixOS
<Guest57550> But that allegedly uses synaptics anyway
<valorie> so, not an ubuntu problem, but a driver problem
<Guest57550> And potentially power management problem >_<
<valorie> my son used to buy new gaming laptops and have a heckuva time finding a distro that had suitable drivers
<valorie> always different
<valorie> mandriva, manjaro, ubuntu, arch
<Guest57550> "Get a thinkpad" they said, "they are easier to use with linux", they said...
<valorie> did you try it with a live session?
<valorie> and again, did you already have linux installed on this laptop before, that was working
<Guest57550> Yeah, the live session worked except I didn't notice the inability to resume. NixOS' previous release worked too
<Guest57550> I'd like to get this issue into the tracker for the Kubuntu LTS release, but I'm not even sure which component is to blame :P
<valorie> it's probably the kernel /driver and other than that I dunno
<valorie> perhaps comment on one of those old bugs instead
<valorie> and maybe try the next spin which will have a new kernel
<valorie> I think
#ubuntu+1 2018-04-25
<pcd> Hey, I have 18.04 installed and wanted to try playing around with SystemTap. Unfortunately, it looks like kernel versions > 4.14 require systemtap 3.2 (released 18/10/18, bug in question is 22158), and the ubuntu package for systemtap is at 3.1. Is the systemtap package going to be updated to 3.2 in the final release? Is this even the right place to be asking about this, or should I take my question 
<pcd> elsewhere? Thanks in advance.
<SlidingHorn> bug 22158
<ubottu> bug 22158 in Serpentine "Serpentine should be able to use normalize-audio" [Wishlist,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/22158
<SlidingHorn> oh, must be a different tracker...
<pcd> Sorry, systemtap's tracker
<pcd> https://sourceware.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=22158
<ubottu> sourceware.org bug 22158 in runtime "on rawhide, we're getting a compile error that spin_unlock_wait() doesn't exist" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<pcd> Should I file a bug on launchpad? I know it's pretty soon before the release ships
<SlidingHorn> pcd: looking at the changelog, it looks like they may have patched 3.1 to fix that...
<SlidingHorn> bug 876337
<ubottu> bug 876337 in Global menubar extension "Global menubar integration doesn't work since Oneric" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876337
<SlidingHorn> that's not it either...hmm...
<pcd> Looks like they know about it in the debian package https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=892995
<ubottu> Debian bug 892995 in systemtap "systemtap: failes to compile scripts, implicit declaration of some functions" [Grave,Open]
<SlidingHorn> this is the one the last ubuntu changelog update fixes: bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=876337
<SlidingHorn> pcd: so I think that's patched and all set :)
<pcd> SlidingHorn: that looks like a different issue? The bug I linked is significantly newer than that, and still open
<pcd> like 876337 is closed in 3.1-3, and 892995 is an issue in 3.1-3.
<Volkodav> after recent partial upgrade I get no login screen startx from tty1 gets me into gnome. How do I start xfce session insyead?
<flocculant> vo
<lotuspsychje> Volkodav: try ubuntu recoverymode/fix broken packages
<lotuspsychje> Volkodav: startx is not the right way anymore
<lotuspsychje> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Volkodav> lotuspsychje: thanks - will do
<kab0m> Hi together
<kab0m> Does anyone has the bug "error while loading shared libraries: libzstd.so.1" while running "apt-get upgrade" with the 18.04 Beta? Any ideas how to fix this?
<lotuspsychje> kab0m: did you add external ppa's to your system?
<kab0m> lotuspsychje: No i didnt. But i am running kubuntu 18.04 beta 2...if this is relevant
<lotuspsychje> kab0m: did you clean install or upgrade?
<kab0m> lotuspsychje: clean install
<lotuspsychje> kab0m: ok good, could you hastebin the output of: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade please
<kab0m> Ok
<kab0m> lotuspsychje: here you go https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xfVHmYy7Gt/
<lotuspsychje> bug #1766046
<ubottu> bug 1766046 in glibc (Ubuntu) "dpkg-deb error processing libc6_2.27, libzstd.so.1 is missing" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1766046
<lotuspsychje> kab0m: if relevant, can you add yourself affected to this bug?
<kab0m> lotuspsychje: ok i will. i just have to setup an account on launchpad. thanks for your help so far
<Norux> Wow, I just read the release notes for bionic beaver and can say, I'm hyped!
<lotuspsychje> kab0m: no problem, try to do some steps from that bug too, to see if you can reproduce
<lotuspsychje> Norux: yeah they rock
<Norux> lotuspsychje: So many things that really annoyed me about ubuntu that are fixed this update. E.g. now having a minimal installation
<lotuspsychje> Norux: yeah thats gonna be so good
<kab0m> ok guys. Im out, have a nice day
<lotuspsychje> laterz
<Norux> bye :)
<lotuspsychje> Norux: you got that new welcome screen?
<Norux> lotuspsychje: didn't try it yet! But I'm installing a VM right now.
<lotuspsychje> cool, first desktop use should give you welcome screen
<Norux> Hmm. Reeeeaally laggy for me. Might be because of the VM, but it has 16GB RAM and 8 cores...
<lotuspsychje> gnome is much more lag then unity
<Norux> I dislike gnome. I just don't like the look & feel of it. However, I still like the decision to use gnome once again
<Norux> The number of bugs I encountered, caused by unity interfering with gnome, it was just ridiculous
<lotuspsychje> same feeling
<lotuspsychje> i wish they made gnome lightweight again
<erle-> is the release on schedule or are there any known blockers?
<Norux> lotuspsychje: yeah, I'd like that too
<lotuspsychje> erle-: should be tomorrow during day
<lotuspsychje> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !bionic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<forester> Hi. Why my Ubuntu-mate-beta2 uses ip 95.172.71.41 (or ...42)?
<forester> Ubuntu downloads something from that ip-adress.
<forester> without my permission.
<MrM1st> If I install 18.04 now, do I have to update it again after friday? Is it enough just doing a aptitude update && aptitude upgrade? Or should I wait with installing it as my main OS until the final release?
<erle-> upgrade should be enough
<MrM1st> A bit concerned about the new version as the last kernels froze my laptop :(
<MrM1st> The last kernels in 17.10
<brainwash> MrM1st: you could download the daily iso and then test it by booting into live mode
<Raytar> Hi, could someone else take a look at this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/1765304
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1765304 in ibus (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 18.04's ibus package breaks password fields in Firefox (by lowering & raising window whenever they're focused)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Raytar> It breaks some password management extensions like bitwarden and lastpass in firefox
<brainwash> Raytar: someone? plenty people/devs already looked at it
<Raytar> Ok, it just seems to me that this bug needs more attention.
<brainwash> from whom?
<Raytar> I don't know, I would hope that someone could triage it
<Volkodav> I have no broken packages and still it boots in tty1 and only startx invokes gnome session and I can not get to login screen or start xfce that I usually use
<brainwash> Raytar: did you rebuild ibus without the ubuntu patches yet?
<brainwash> Raytar: one could maybe test ibus 1.5.18 from debian also https://packages.debian.org/sid/ibus
<Raytar> Thanks, I will try
<brainwash> Volkodav: did you share the output of "systemctl status gdm" yet?
<brainwash> or lightdm
<Volkodav> brainwash:not yet but I'll get it out 
<Volkodav> https://pastebin.com/dTfcuZXD
<Volkodav> brainwash: I just pasted it
<brainwash> Volkodav: it says that lightdm was started successfully, but you cannot confirm that, right?
<brainwash> I find it odd that lightdm does not come with its own .service file
<brainwash> Volkodav: more logs can be found in /var/log/lightdm/
<Volkodav> brainwash: not really - it shows a few colorful screens where login manager would normally pop up but then goes into tty1
<Volkodav> let me pull the logs
<brainwash> Volkodav: you use the nvidia driver?
<Volkodav> yes
<brainwash> that one could be the cause
<Raytar> brainwash: I use "quilt" to delete the ubuntu patches right? After deleting the "ubuntu-*.patch" files and building the packages, the issue persists.
<luna_> 18.04 release tommorow evening o/
<Volkodav> brainwash: I'm pretty sure since it happened at least once before
<brainwash> Raytar: so, next is to test the ibus 1.5.18 release from debian
<brainwash> Volkodav: let's see what the lightdm log(s) say
<Volkodav> brainwash: no such file lol
<Volkodav> https://pastebin.com/C2tQARkg
<brainwash> Volkodav: mmh. maybe try with gdm instead. "sudo systemctl disable lightdm" and "sudo systemctl enable gdm"
<brainwash> not sure if simply reinstalling lightdm would help
<Volkodav> brainwash: hardly ever reinstall helped me with anything
<brainwash> not having /var/log/lightdm/ is pretty odd
<Volkodav> brainwash: https://pastebin.com/5FWuHU9G
<Raytar> brainwash: just built 1.5.18 from debian and the issue persists
<brainwash> Volkodav: can you do "sudo systemctl start gdm" from tty?
<brainwash> Raytar: mmh. running out of ideas then
<brainwash> Raytar: at least that info can be added to the bug report
<Volkodav> brainwash: sure I'll kill X and be right back with an output
<Volkodav> brainwash: it started OK thanks for your help - how do I permanently set it up? Or is it going to be fixed soon? I doubt that given the time left until the release
<brainwash> Volkodav: I'd think that it should automatically start on boot then (after disabling lightdm)
<Volkodav> but lightdm is disabled isn't it? Or it may respawn ?
<Raytar> brainwash: I have added the info. I will see if I can reproduce the issue on debian itself.
<erle-> please note that default-jre being Java 11 breaks some things
<brainwash> Volkodav: I assumed that disabling lightdm will allow gdm to start up instead
<micw> Hi. I'm testing 18.04 in virtualbox. I installed the guest utils, dkms and x11 driver. When I switch to fullscreen, the screen gets messed up and does not respond until I switch back to window. I remember that I had similar in 17.10 (so stayed with 16.04)
<MrM1st> micw: I've run 17.10 in virtualbox multiple times without problems
<MrM1st> Trying 18.04 now
<micw> i installed virtualbox today on the host (5.2.10), drivers are the same version
<micw> the problem with 17.10 was on my workmate's laptop (windows 10)
<micw> i'm running it on macos x currently
<MrM1st> Hmm
<MrM1st> I'm on a linux host as well
<MrM1st> Is this the place to ask about livepatch? What is it?
<guardian> so, if Bionic is released tomorrow, it means tonight's build ?
<donofrio> guardian, but it's already tomorrow in "Suva"
<lapaga> mine no longer says development branch so think it is the final
<stickyboy> nacc: Hey, I have another question about something Java related. Are you around?
<stickyboy> nacc: Seems tomcat8 in bionic does not work with openjdk-8. I found a Debian bug report about it from mid April: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=895866
<ubottu> Debian bug 895866 in tomcat8 "tomcat8: Errors thrown when connecting to default HTTP connector (localhost:8080)" [Normal,Open]
<zteam> Hi all! I just upgraded from Ubuntu 17.10 to Ubuntu 18.04, most things appear to work as expected, but I'm unable to start synaptic from the desktop launcher starting it from a terminal with gksu synaptic however works fine, is this a known bug?
<brainwash> zteam: mostly like it's due to running the wayland session
<brainwash> there is bug 1713313
<ubottu> bug 1713313 in xdiagnose (Ubuntu) "Unable to launch pkexec'ed applications on Wayland session" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713313
<zteam> brainwash, well, I don't think so, because my Nvidia drivers doesn't support wayland yet (unless something changed very recently) so I'm still in Xorg-land
<brainwash> ok
<brainwash> so, what error do you get when simply running "synaptic" in a terminal window?
<brainwash> or "synaptic-pkexec" in case that one exists
<zteam> brainwash, no error at all, it's starting fine, however it does print this warning: Gtk-Message: 14:51:19.955: GtkDialog mapped without a transient parent. This is discouraged.
<brainwash> and "synaptic-pkexec"?
<zteam> brainwash, synaptic-pkexec doesn't work at all, no error either
<brainwash> just checked it. the desktop launcher contains "Exec=synaptic-pkexec"
<zteam> brainwash, okey :-)
<zteam> brainwash, not a huge issue for me anyway, i just thought about if needed to report the error
<brainwash> just to make sure, what is the output of "echo $DESKTOP_SESSION"?
<zteam> ubuntu
<brainwash> mmh
<brainwash> then "echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE"
<zteam> X11
<brainwash> ok
<brainwash> so, I guess it should be report worthy
<zteam> brainwash, I should add, that I recieved several errors from dpkg then I attempted to upgrade, the system even told me that it would revert to Ubuntu 17.10 again, but apparently it still works okey, and claims to be Bionic :P
<brainwash> you could run "strace synaptic-pkexec" which will you give a rather large log output of system calls
<brainwash> maybe the last couple of lines contain some hint
<brainwash> other than that, you could test other applications which utilize pkexec for authorization
<brainwash> like gparted-pkexec
<brainwash> oh. and also try "pkexec synaptic"
<stickyboy> How can I check when a package was last synced from Debian into Ubuntu?
<stickyboy> s/How/Where/
<stickyboy> tomcat8 stopped working for me this week in bionic, but it was working two weeks ago.
<zteam> brainwash, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Yk44WVc8pk/
<zteam> stickyboy, are you using bionic on a server you say?
<stickyboy> zteam: Testing bionic server, yes. Not running in production of course.
<brainwash> maybe this bug 1717998
<ubottu> bug 1717998 in tomcat8.0 (Ubuntu) "Please remove tomcat8.0 before 18.04 releases" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1717998
<stickyboy> brainwash: Nah, I'm explicitly using tomcat8 (aka 8.5.x) not tomcat8.0.
<brainwash> ok
<stickyboy> I found this Debian bug from a few weeks ago, seems to be similar to my problem.
<stickyboy> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=895866
<ubottu> Debian bug 895866 in tomcat8 "tomcat8: Errors thrown when connecting to default HTTP connector (localhost:8080)" [Normal,Open]
<brainwash> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomcat8/+publishinghistory
<stickyboy> That's why I'm wondering if it's maybe something related to a Debian→Ubuntu sync.
<stickyboy> brainwash: Ok, let me have a look.
<stickyboy> (gist of the Debian bug is that tomcat8 was compiled with Java 9, so won't run properly with Java 8)
<stickyboy> Ah, so it looks like Ubuntu bionic did indeed sync tomcat8 from sid on April 20 (so it inherited this bug).
<stickyboy> Err, 2018-04-19 rather.
<brainwash> zteam: not sure about the output, but it may be helpful in case you file a bug report
<brainwash> stickyboy: right
<stickyboy> brainwash: Exciting! The resolution of the Debian bug was the maintainer saying he'd rebuild tomcat8 with Java 8 in the next release.
<stickyboy> Now to find out if Debian fixed it...
<nostrora> Hello everybody, I can read this : "Canonical is also working to speed up the boot-time of Ubuntu by using systemd’s features." Do you know which systemd's features are talking about ? source : https://fossbytes.com/ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-release-date-features/
<stickyboy> nostrora: Starting system services in parallel? Starting things only when they are needed (dependencies)? Using systemd-analyze to see the graph of service dependencies and times taken.
<stickyboy> nostrora: systemd can also wait to mount filesystems until they are accessed.
<stickyboy> etc
<nostrora> stickyboy: ok !
<stickyboy> brainwash: Ok, I filed a bug for tomcat8 on Launchpad and linked it to the Debian bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/tomcat8/+bug/1766882
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1766882 in tomcat8 (Ubuntu) "tomcat8: Errors thrown when connecting to default HTTP connector (localhost:8080)" [Undecided,New]
<stickyboy> Err, this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomcat8/+bug/1766882
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1766882 in tomcat8 (Ubuntu) "tomcat8: Errors thrown when connecting to default HTTP connector (localhost:8080)" [Undecided,New]
<stickyboy> Launchpad is confusing. :D
<strang3quark> hi, any of you knows how to install anbox on Bionic?
<strang3quark> I cannot load the kernel modules
<wlan2> I never really got anbox to work ever.
<wlan2> But, what method did you use for installing?
<Volkodav> brainwash: I've just rebooted and it's the same story - had to manually start gdm
<donofrio> whoa think I just figured out ubuntu numbering (it's year then month released?)
 * stickyboy hands donofrio a cookie.
 * donofrio chewing
<wlan2> donofrio: Precisely.
<strang3quark> wlan2: i followed the instructions on the anbox site, I also tried to download and run the installer script
<strang3q1> wlan2: I followed the instructions on the Anbox website (install the snap package)
<wlan2> strang3quark: What kind of error would you get?
 * donofrio thinks anbox now there is a name I've not heard of in awhile.
<wlan2> donofrio: android runtime in containers
 * wlan2 typed that before finished reading your reply...
<strang3q1> their anbox-support ppa does not have packages for bionic, I tried to use the xenial packages but the modules aren't working
<wlan2> I'd bet you'd have to build the modules yourself for bionic... But did dkms succeed in building them?
<strang3q1> wlan2: yes, the modules are built but I cannot load them
<wlan2> Any particular error?
<strang3q1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/rv27qkzP67/
<wlan2> What does dmesg say?
<strang3q1> ashmem_linux: Unknown symbol __vfs_read (err 0)
<wlan2> That sounds to me like those modules won't work for your current kernel without some coding. I've never coded kernel modules, so I'm just guessing.
<Volkodav> has anybody noticed that panel-xkb is a cpu hog? Has been eating up to 40% of CPU since early alpha
<strang3q1> Me neighter, I guess I'll just use a VM until there's an update. thanks for your help
<brainwash> Volkodav: what is panel-xkb?
<Volkodav> brainwash: Keyboard layout plugin for xfce panel
<brainwash> Volkodav: does it constantly use that much cpu?
<Volkodav> brainwash: yes it does
<Volkodav> 35-40%
<brainwash> maybe you should have filed a bug report for this earlier
<enyc> hrrm
<enyc> will ubuntu-18.04 (updated from 16.04) boot ok with an older 4.8.0 kernel  (yes, i know, i will need to sort out newer kernel / custom drivers etc in time)?
<wlan2> I would recommend using ibus instead of th0se layout switchers.
<wlan2> enyc: I see no reason why it would not,4.8 is not THAAAAT old.
<enyc> last i checked gcc had a minimum of 2.6.32 =)
<enyc> but that may have changed
<brainwash> Volkodav: I suggest asking in #xubuntu-devel, maybe someone there can confirm this issue and help with debugging the it
<brainwash> -the
<wlan2> Bye.
<Volkodav> brainwash: I will ask them guys
<odez> hi, after upgrading to ubuntu 18.04 i got a minute delay in showing the login screen. anyone heard of this issue?   (X, gdm3, nvidia)
<vlt> odez: Might be a "resume from" device the initramfs is waiting for.
<brainwash> odez: I would check the output of "systemd-analyze blame"
<Volkodav> brainwash: I should have filed it long ago - agree , just was hoping that some bugs are ironed out in the process - but this one has obviously been not
<brainwash> it's possible that it only affects a specific driver/panel setup
<brainwash> therefore, not affecting everyone
<Volkodav> brainwash: xfce is rather straightforward in testing that 
<Volkodav> I'll ask them anyway
<brainwash> please do
<Volkodav> already did actually
<odez> brainwash:  732ms fwupd.service is my no 1.  i guess the delay is in X?
<brainwash> odez: and "systemd-analyze critical-chain"?
<brainwash> also, check "journalctl -u gdm"
<odez> brainwash: journalctl  -u gdm says this 3 times:  Unable to kill session worker process -   Child process -xx was already dead   
<brainwash> odez: ideally, you should pastebin the whole terminal output
<odez> brainwash: https://pastebin.com/3W0Ttjjw
<brainwash> odez: searching the web for info about those lines does give helpful results
<brainwash> odez: I guess the last place to check is /var/log/xorg/
<brainwash> and general system log of course
<brainwash> journalctl
<odez> brainwash: thanks for helping
<kiroma> I've performed a do-release-upgrade on my kubuntu 17.10 and I noticed a lot of oddities
<kiroma> i.e. update-grub was run at least 5 times, and update-initramfs only once near the end like it should be
<kiroma> Before changing the kernel all DKMS modules have been reinstalled.
<kiroma> And then removed.
<ChmEarl>  cat /etc/issue.net -> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<ChmEarl> maiden voyage ^^
<ads20000> nice! Have fun and report bugs! :)
<pcd> What's the turnaround time on package bugs when the packages are nominally maintained by Ubuntu Developers?
<nacc> pcd: it depends
<pcd> nacc: alright, what's the turnaround time for a bug where systemtap simply doesn't work on 18.04? :P
<nacc> pcd: is the bug filed?
<pcd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemtap/+bug/1766754
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1766754 in systemtap (Ubuntu) "Linux kernel > 4.14 requires systemtap 3.2" [Undecided,New]
<nacc> pcd: i'd ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<pcd> nacc: Alright, thanks
<nacc> pcd: np
<arun007> :)
<guardian> curious whether current daily build is the final one :)
<acheronuk> guardian: no, it's not
<guardian> acheronuk: how do you know? (honest question, is there a task list somewhere?)
<acheronuk> guardian: because I'm a Kubuntu and Ubuntu developer, keeping an eye on the current state of things in #ubuntu-release and other dev channel. hence I know that there is to be a respin of iso images to fix an installer bug at the very least
<guardian> acheronuk: oh I see, thanks for sharing
<freehUgsz> first ubuntu release i'm interested in
<Seveas> freehUgsz: welcome to the dark side!
<freehUgsz> Seveas, well thank you :)
<Moc> I was told to join here to talk about issue in trying to boot the daily build of bionic beaver
<Moc> The beta 2 iso does work correctly (Im on it right now), but I tried both 20180425 daily build and installer wont start
<Moc> I
<Moc> I'm going to try yesterday daily in 2 minutes
<Moc> My machine is a Dell Latitude E5540
<Moc> Rebooting now to 20180424 daily build.  brb
<Moc> Daily 20180424 installer started normally
<katnip> are most new releases released on UTC time?
<silox> Hello, I wanted to see if anyone could verify that both Landscape (on premises install) and MAAS will both function on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS that's scheduled to be released tomorrow.  Any help would be appreciated as I'd like to use 18.04 for a Landscape/MAAS deployment for an entire datacenter.
#ubuntu+1 2018-04-26
<leftyfb> silox: you should ask in #maas and maybe #ubuntu-server
<silox> ok, sounds good, thanks leftyfb!
<Moc> both daily today for me didnd
<Moc> both daily today for me didn't work
<Moc> katnip: I downloaded the latest at 18h56 EST, the release was from 18h49 EST, but the file show 22h49
<Moc> so that sound like it UTC
<Moc> is there some kind of changelog for ubuntu daily ?
<tsimonq2> Moc: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/bionic-changes
<eddyready> did anyone notice the latest daily build no longer say Development Branch in the about section?
<tsimonq2> That's because of an update to base-files.
<tsimonq2> There's one last image respin.
<eddyready> ah ok
<Moc> can we know at which point we are with a specific daily build ?
<tsimonq2> Moc: e.g. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/pending/bionic-desktop-amd64.manifest
<Moc> in that bionic-changes mailling list
<Moc> Ok, so latest build seem to only be missing the last hugo package.
<Moc> hard to find which package changes since the 24 on the install iso might be breaking the installer on my computer ! 
<Moc> I would love to know if some dev actually want me to do something or not..
<Moc> tomorrow is normaly release day... and I might not be available tomorow ! 
<Moc> No more progress when doing Extract Here on a file ?
<Moc> ohhh, it the tiny icon that show up in the tool bar menu...
<Moc> That annoying, there is a few second delay before it actually appear
<Moc> Same with deleting folder, you confirm the delete, but the folder is still there with no progress what so ever that something is hapenning
<Moc> I happen to start 10 video from VLC earlier because everytime I tryed to launch my video nothing happened..
<quidnunc> Can someone tell me why many services are failing to start?
<tsimonq2> Which services?
<quidnunc> tsimonq2: Several, wpa_supplicant, networkmanager, some others
<ChmEarl> quidnunc, Netplan is using systemd-networkd to run your network, not NetworkManager
<quidnunc> ChmEarl: I getting errors related to networkmanager. Are you saying I shouldn't be seeing those?
<katnip> today when i installed /exec -o uname -r
<katnip> oops
<katnip> 4.15.0-20-generic
<katnip> it said i had a slight error, something about a digit before lsb_release, what does this mean
<lotuspsychje> katnip: wich error, where
<katnip> when i installed a kernel, it said on installation, warning= no digit in front of /etc/lsb_release
<katnip> doenst seem to affect anything
<lotuspsychje> katnip: hastebin what you saw please
<katnip> hah, 12 hours ago with reboots, i dunno if i can find it
<lotuspsychje> dpkg log
<katnip> so many options on that lol
<jbvsjdknbvksj> ubuntu 18.04 will use a swap file instead of partition ? What's new procedure for partition during clean install, for the "Something else" option ?
<lotuspsychje> jbvsjdknbvksj: there is no new procedure
<lotuspsychje> !partitioning | jbvsjdknbvksj 
<ubottu> jbvsjdknbvksj: For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<lotuspsychje> jbvsjdknbvksj: a minimal setup has been added, but thats a different story
<flocculant> jbvsjdknbvksj: if you clean install and there's no existing swap - you get a swapfile, if you clean install and a swap partition exists somewhere - it will use the existing
<flocculant> morning lotuspsychje :)
<cpatrick08> @jbvsjdknbvksj, nothing else has to be done, but if you use BTRFS you have to use a swap partition as BTRFS doesn't support swap file
<lotuspsychje> hey flocculant 
<jbvsjdknbvksj> thanks
<jbvsjdknbvksj> which will be better, swap file vs partition
<valorie> obv. ubuntu thinks swapfile
<valorie> now
<Bashing-om> jbvsjdknbvksj: Be aware though, that if the installer finds a swap partition *anywhere*, that swap will be used .
<jbvsjdknbvksj> does swapfile has a fixed size?
<kimmyk> Bashing-om: does it check for a swap signature or just look at the partition type?
<Bashing-om> kimmyk: That ^ is above my pay grade :)
<kimmyk> (:
<flocculant> kimmyk: no idea either - just know that I saw no change in what happened locally - if you want to know I'd guess you would want to check the code out
<flocculant> wherever it is for whatever it is that does the checking 
<kimmyk> (: it might be easier to just build a vm with both kinds of swap partitions and test it.
<flocculant> go for it - let me know what you find
<kimmyk> (: i have to fix my broken debian system first so i can build a vm.
<kimmyk> and somebody said 18.04 wasn't out yet..
<lotuspsychje> it isnt yet
<lotuspsychje> during the day kimmyk 
<valorie> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<valorie> the bot knows.....
<fxnoob> hello
<fxnoob> the image for 18.04 final, when will be available on site?
<valorie> when it's ready, today
<valorie> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<fxnoob> :)
<erle-> please note that Java 11 being default JRE will break things for many users
<hiwk> is there even a RC available? will the release be today as planned?
<lotuspsychje> hiwk: final release is today
<lotuspsychje> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !bionic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<Kon-> hiwk, I know people who have been using the beta for weeks and are very happy with the stability. I have a hard time imaging the final release will feel rushed in any way
<valorie> we had a LOT of testing this past week
<lotuspsychje> nice job valorie 
<hiwk> ok, thanks! If I want to install a 18 right now, which version would you suggest?
<Kon-> Kubuntu is my favorite flavor
<BionicMac> valorie: Still up I see. =)
<lotuspsychje> hiwk: if you cant wait few hours, download and install the daily iso
<BionicMac> Hello lotuspsychje, how are you ?
<lotuspsychje> BionicMac: fine tnx
<valorie> BionicMac: waiting to see what's gonna happen
<valorie> but .... can
<valorie> t wait much longer
<lotuspsychje> valorie: take a shot nap, then come back...it might take a while
<lotuspsychje> short
<valorie> rik can mark the images done
<valorie> and the release article is already written
<BionicMac> valorie: where will the official release article be? url?
<valorie> kubuntu.org
<BionicMac> valorie: I believe the i386 looks good.
<valorie> and the release notes on teh wiki
<valorie> yup
<fcanela> will release be at 2100 UTC or other hour?
<valorie> they are finding some weird problems in the installer
<valorie> fcanela: when it's done
<valorie> and not before
<valorie> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<fcanela> It's fair, I saw there were few ubiquity bugs in launchpad
<BionicMac> valorie: I tried Ubuntu-Desktop amd64 and the installer froze on me just now. Tried it three times to make sure. I will go report now.
<valorie> good on ya!
<fcanela> may that mean that launching could be posponed to other day?
<valorie> fcanela: I doubt it
<valorie> it has never been late in all these years
<fcanela> thanks for the info :)
<lotuspsychje> fcanela: if we can recall, mostly get released when US wakes up
<fcanela> lotuspsychje: that is what I supposed, but I did not knew if there was a planned hour
<lotuspsychje> there isnt
<lotuspsychje> fcanela: its out, when its out
<fcanela> the ReleaseSchedule have been like my christmas calendar these months and frozes occurs at 21:00 UTC
<fcanela> I supposed there should be a timed out too, but I was wrong :)
<brief> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<enyc> much fun in the release channel... being careful not to disrupt!
<enyc> "atspi starting before dconf" intermittent race-condition causing fun, apparently
<erle-> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<nostrora> ubuntu 18.04 already released ? :)
<guiverc> nostrora, expected later today (UST timezone)
<nostrora> Do we know if 18.04.1 will be LTS too ?
<guiverc> nost - 18.04.1 would just be a re-spin of 18.04 (with updates...)
<acheronuk> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<acheronuk> :P
<arun007> I have only 2 GB RAM 
<vlt> guiverc: What is UST?
<guiverc> universal standard time (a politically correct way of saying GMT)
<vlt> guiverc: Is that different from UTC?
<arun007> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<guiverc> okay - probably i used the wrong term - may bad sorry.
<Skotsj> UTC is an actual implementation of UTC or something like that
<Skotsj> of UTS*
<Skotsj> erm, whatever, typing is hard
<vlt> guiverc: Propably you didn't. I just found https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Time
<guiverc> :)
<arun007> Will Bionic run on 2 GB RAM
<vlt> arun007: I tried successfully with 1 GB.
<guiverc> vlt, thanks for question - I've added UTC to my '[gnome-]clocks' - which didn't know UST time !
<Pitel> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !bionic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<xvifr> countdown?
<Pitel> that loco page seems sadly unupdated :(
<JimBuntu> Pitel,  yeah, that one is, this one is better http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/
<AlexPortable> why isn't 'startup applications' integrated in the settings
<lynxer> Is it a coincidence that Ubuntu 18.04 is released on the same day as Chernobyl Disaster happened in 1986?
<lynxer> Or is Canonical trolling us?
<brief> or does every day in the year happened something?
<blackflow> lynxer: it's not a coincidence, and they're not trolling you. they're lizzard people who are controlling your mind and subconsciously reprogramming you with these apparently inocuous "coincidences". Also aliens and chemtrails.
<AlexPortable> how do i change login options on 18.04? i want to use another dm
<alkisg> AlexPortable: display managers are usually set from /etc/X11/default-display-manager, or by dpkg-reconfigure dm-package-name
<AlexPortable> or wm
<AlexPortable> gnome-session-flashback, what is that? i want to use it
<alkisg> That's a session
<AlexPortable> update-alternatives --config x-session-manager
<AlexPortable> hm nope didnt work
<alkisg> I don't know the UI that selects sessions in Ubuntu GNOME. It's usually saved in .dmrc and/or in /var/lib/AccountsService/users/username though.
<AlexPortable> so i have to edit that
<alkisg> You could; or you could wait for someone that uses GNOME :)
<AlexPortable> well isn't gnome the default interface in ubuntu?
<arun007> Have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm3
<alkisg> It's the default in Ubuntu GNOME, but there are many official flavors that have different defaults
<ponderousbeaver> !isitout?
<ubottu> Not yet!
<StrangeNoises> well, i *almost* made it to release day before i couldn't stand Ambiance any more
<StrangeNoises> in the end it was the fiddly scrollbars that did me in
<Gargravarr> draget: you left the other channel before i could answer :) did anyone else anaswer you?
<StrangeNoises> getting used to actually being able to click on a scrollbar easily again
<Fudge> I thought there was a relase but the main page hasnt been updated
<StrangeNoises> tbh i can't remember the actual release date
<StrangeNoises> is it today?
<Gargravarr> StrangeNoises: Fudge: it's still pending. please follow #ubuntu-release-party for updates
<StrangeNoises> ah, it's today!
<Gargravarr> and yes, it's today
<StrangeNoises> so i *did* make it to release-day
<Ghibli> guessing this question has been asked a million times already today, but is there any news on the time of release for the 18.04 final?
<Gargravarr> Ghibli: #ubuntu-release-party for further updates
<Ghibli> Thanks!
<Kon-> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !bionic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<Gargravarr> except the in-person party link is for Xenial :)
<draget> Ah sorry, back in here @Gargravarr :P
<Gargravarr> :) did you get an answer?
<draget> I was told that someone else had no issues creating a username with a dot. So this might be a bug. Then again, /etc/adduser.conf includes NAME_REGEX without a dot in current daily 18.04 Kubuntu.
<Gargravarr> this is correct. it's been in Ubuntu for a long time
<draget> I do not know about the betas, but I have created usernames with a dot in 16.04 without issues.
<Gargravarr> 'useradd' doesn't care about username formats
<guiverc> draget, i 'tested' with useradd sorry...
<Gargravarr> 'adduser' is the wrapper that uses the regex to validate username formats
<draget> Well, the adduser syntax is also applied during the installation.
<Gargravarr> i presume Ubiquity builds on top of 'adduser'
<draget> *nods*
<Gargravarr> yep. this is probably as designed
<draget> Has this really been like this for a long time? I never noticed… and kind of always use name.surname here at my company.
<draget> Okay, usually via LDAP… but was doing a local testinstall
<ufd> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<Gargravarr> yep. it's only 'adduser' for local users that enforces this. i also use LDAP here with user.name format without issues
<eddyread1> Anyone getting screen tearing on the latest daily build? Currently running it off a Dell Latitude 7480. Don't remember seeing it on 16.04 ( Ubuntu Certified Hardware )
<Gargravarr> eddyread1: during normal use or with fast-moving graphics?
<eddyread1> normal use. Just moving windows around and scrolling web pages
<Gargravarr> i've got an 18.04 XPS beside me on the desktop and not seeing any screen tearing. do you have an external GPU or just onboard?
<eddyread1> its the onboard Intel HD  Graphics 620
<eddyread1> yeh I don't remember seeing it on 16.04 . Not enough to notice it atlease
<eddyread1> *atleast
<Gargravarr> there are extra graphics drivers from Intel for 16.04, but the repo uses a SHA1 signature which Bionic now rejects
<eddyread1> i see
<Gargravarr> so you might have the 01.org drivers installed on Xenial, but for the moment, there's no easy way to install them on Bionic
<Skotsj> is/was there a similar issue with virtualbox/vmware? tried 18 in a VM over easter with poor usability
<Skotsj> i expect it's not supported yet/then
<eddyread1> Thanks for letting me know
<erle-> !isitout?
<ubottu> Not yet!
<erle-> When?
<StrangeNoises> istr a recent story that intel are discontinuing their own driver installer for linux as superfluous. the default ones are up to date
<erle-> vendor-made installers are the worst anyway
<StrangeNoises> certainly no trace of tearing on this xps 13 with intel uhd graphics 620, in 4k@60
<erle-> even on Windows
<StrangeNoises> i *did* get some tearing on an older machine, haswell, with hd4600. there's a single-stanza xorg.conf you can drop in that pretty much clears that up
<StrangeNoises> i think this: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1522038#p1522038
<StrangeNoises> (even if you don't run arch, arch forums and wiki are often useful)
<Gargravarr> Arch Wiki is pretty much the handbook for Linux
<xvifr> !isitout?
<ubottu> Not yet!
<xvifr> !whenisitgoingtobeout?
<ubottu> xvifr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xvifr> xD
<Fudge> eddyready:  where shadows from other windows stayed on screen?
<na2s> I just installed 18.04 desktop on a machine.  Can I enable remote desktop if I am only currently able to SSH to the machine? (e.g. not possible to log in locally and enable screen sharing in the GUI.)
<Gargravarr> na2s: yes. you can either SSH-tunnel the RDP port, or you can start a VNC server remotely and use that instead
<na2s> Gargravarr, the only problem is that remote desktop is not enabled yet on this machine.  Wouldn't I need to have physical access to the machine to log in, start a graphical session, and enable the remote desktop server?
<Gargravarr> na2s: do you have root/admin/sudo access to the remote machine?
<na2s> Gargravarr, yes
<na2s> Basically I don't know how to log a user in to a gnome graphical session while connecting over SSH.
<Gargravarr> hmm, looks like Ubuntu RDP assumes a logged-in user first
<Gargravarr> your best bet may be to use VNC
<na2s> VNC is low level enough that if I get it working, I'll just see the greeter/login screen and can proceed normally from there, right?  It won't care about who is logged in etc
<j1mc> today is the 18.04 release date, correct? is there an irc channel . . . i seem to recall prior channels like #ubuntu-party or somesuch
<sgiratch> #ubuntu-release-party 
<Norux> so.. what will this channel be about *tomorrow*
<Gargravarr> Norux: the release of 18.10 :)
<na2s> eh, it looks like VNC starts its own X sessions; I'd really like a way to enable sharing of the same gnome environment that local users see, but I need to configure it all remotely by SSH.  Any ideas?
<j1mc> thanks, sgiratch 
<Gargravarr> na2s: before starting the VNC server from the command line (not a service): export DISPLAY=:0
<Gargravarr> this will cause the VNC server to pick up the currently running graphical session
<emx> i never checked when the next major release will happen until now. therefore i was expecting 18.04 to be download as soon as i wake up today, but i guess i was wrong. does "released on 26th" mean it will be downloadable today at some time?
<Norux> emx when it's ready
<Gargravarr> before the end of the day
<Gargravarr> ...which is UTC-12 :)
<emx> hm... k
<emx> cu tomorrow then :)
<Moc> Good morning ! Any fix for the installer that wont start since the daily builds of yesterday (the 25 and 25.1) ?
<Gargravarr> Moc: in progress (and currently holding up the main release)
<Moc> Ok, let me know if you want me to test a build on my laptop which the installer wont start
<demahum> Is it out?
<demahum> !isitout?
<ubottu> Not yet!
<demahum> !anythingelse?
<ubottu> demahum: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Moc> demahum: with the 2 latest daily build, the installer wont start on some computer
<demahum> Moc: Sorry, can't help you at the moment. :)
<Moc> demahum: I'm just telling you why it not out at the very lease
<demahum> Moc: Oh, didn't get that part. Cool, thanks! :D
<aqweqwea> !thankyou
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<na2s> How can I tell the name of the Xorg display run by the greeter?  Like :0 :1 or something else?
<Seveas> it's in the $DISPLAY environment variable
<na2s> Well, not if I ssh into the machine.  I want the X display that the greeter is running on, but I want to retrieve that information with only SSH access
<afx> hello. ive update a machine to bionic few weeks ago. do i need to do something to switch to stable channel when its out?
<j1mc> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<j1mc> afx: no, you don't need to do anything
<afx> j1mc: thanks
<j1mc> as long as you haven't done any extra funky modifications to your sources.list files, you'll be on the regular build
<Seveas> afx: 'apt-get upgrade' would be useful to run, but that's useful to run regularly anyway :)
<afx> yea :)
<na2s> Gargravarr, I was able to get x11vnc to share an existing X session and it worked great after resolving auth issues; the vncserver package won't share an existing session.  Thanks for your help with this.
<Gargravarr> na2s: np
<Gargravarr> and yes, getting separate CLI and graphical sessions to cooperate is often a pain
<Moc> going to take some getting used to getting from 16.04 to 18.04
<Moc> I guess my biggest issue is with nautilus
<Moc> oh great... I can't do Alt-F or any of the app menu anymore ! That really bug me now 
<guardian> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<Moc> urm, alt-f work in firefox but not in the terminal
<pmatulis_> the release seems blocked
<Moc> pmatulis_: the 2 latest build have installer issues on some computer (including mine)
<hggdh> it is being worked on
<demahum> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<Moc> demahum: not going to be releases for several hours
<demahum> Moc: thanks
<wlp2s0> Haha, it's all waiting
<rajivmars> yes
<rajivmars> they are making us excited about the release. haha
<wlp2s0> I had to go out with my girlfriend today, so I didn't go to wait for 18.04.
<rajivmars> thats good
<brief> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<rajivmars> are they going to release it today or not?
<Moc> no idea
<wlp2s0> Do they know there are so many people waiting for it
<Moc> wlp2s0: instsll beta 2 and upgrade, would be the same things
<rajivmars> Moc, yes! it is the same thing but when you know that the stable release is about to come then the heart says just wait. isn't it?
<Moc> ;) true, but the real wait would be for 18.04.1
<loru> guys just go out, ride your bike for like an hour and come back, it'll be here
<rajivmars> Moc, yes, that will be the true stable.
<demahum> Well, in American Samoa it is as early as 4:05 AM, so it might not come soon and that's ok, don't wait. :)
<loru> demahum: even if it's 4am
<loru> go back to sleep
<rajivmars> demahum, but ubuntu releases are based on London office?
<Moc> loru: going to take more than 1 hours... there is no new daily build yet
<demahum> rajivmars: Source?
<rajivmars> oh
<demahum> rajivmars: I don't think anyone anywhere specified the hour, especially not the timezone for the release. :)
<rajivmars> so now how much more we will be waiting?
<Moc> as long as it take
<rajivmars> haha
<demahum> Don't know, but from my perspective, as long as there is place on Earth where it's still 26th of April, it's ok. :)
<rajivmars> yes
<demahum> loru: I am not in American Samoa, just emphasizing the timezone, not waiting :D
<rajivmars> here in India, it is 20:43.
<acheronuk> rajivmars demahum: there was a last minute bugfix required for the ubuntu live session. the fix has only just been published, so there will be image rebuilds and some QA on those before they are released
<demahum> acheronuk: thanks for the info
<rajivmars> acheronuk, thanks:)
<rajivmars> acheronuk, any idea about how much time it is going to take to announce the release from now?
<na2s> Can I specify in /etc/netplan/* that I want to override the DNS server provided by DHCP?  I'm using the NetworkManager renderer.
<acheronuk> rajivmars: release team have not mentioned how much testing they will want on new images, so hard to say
<rajivmars> ok
<na2s> Related: Where does NetworkManager store the config of "Wired connection 1" that is created during install?
<Ghibli> Thanks!
<rajivmars> i think they are not going to release it today.
<Moc> acheronuk: My issue was with loading the X on the installer, not the live session...
<demahum> rajivmars: I think they will. :)
<rajivmars> demahum, i also think so
<demahum> rajivmars: But you said: "i think they are not going to release it today."
<rajivmars> yeah, hope
<arun007> :)
<dzho> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<vaindil> I just upgraded to 18.04 and now nothing on my system can verify SSL certs. I'm not sure what's going on.
<SlidingHorn> vaindil: what's the command you're using and the exact error you're receiving?  (pastebin, please)   :)
<vaindil> SlidingHorn: Anything I do that requires an SSL cert. wget, python, openssl_s_client, everything. The errors are all that the certificate verification failed, or that a local certificate could not be found.
<vaindil> I updated my ca-certificates in /etc/ssl/certs, I'm fairly certain it's correct
<vaindil> I'm connecting to www.google.com to test
<vaindil> Hmm, looks like curl does work though
<vaindil> none of the others do
<vaindil> running curl with verbose shows that it's using /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt, as it should
<vaindil> I can't get any of the others to say where they're looking
<donofrio> is 18.04 released the normal channel is saying "not yet?" (geesh it's already tomorrow in Suva!!?)
<Gargravarr> donofrio: no, not yet. this is being vigorously argued in #ubuntu-release-party
<Eugene> I have http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ open in an auto-refresh tab. It'll be out sooner or later.
<flocculant> later
<lotuspsychje> lol
<flocculant> respin due - then testing that - then herding cats - then setting it all up - then releasing
<flocculant> I'll be asleep probably :D
<en1gma> where can we get 18.04 LTS Desktop amd x86_64
<lotuspsychje> en1gma: not out yet
<en1gma> what about the daily release?
<lotuspsychje> !party | en1gma 
<ubottu> en1gma: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !bionic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<en1gma> is that the official 18.04 LTS?
<dax> no, it's a daily release
<en1gma> ok. wasnt sure. someone said it was the official LTS
<en1gma> thanks
<dax> yup. every year people act like the most recent daily build is inevitably going to be the final release, and completely ignore all the previous times when that wasn't true
<dax> i believe we're doing respins this time too, so it'll be different this time too
<en1gma> i think im gonna get the daily build for 16.04 LTS. during install it asks if you want to download updates while installing. if i leave both options un-checked for 3rd party and also updates when i reboot will there be any updates showing up in apt or notifications?
<lotuspsychje> !final | en1gma 
<ubottu> en1gma: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Bionic and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 18.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<en1gma> ok thanks
<en1gma> man its got to be getting close to realse time though. its 1:30pm my tume in central usa gmt-6
<mcveigh> is it going to be today?
<lotuspsychje> mcveigh: yes
<en1gma> i was gonna dl 16.04 lts and install it over this 18.04 freeze but i think i will just wait for official 18.04lts today
<en1gma> tonight....
<en1gma> tomorrow ....no
<erle-> !isitoutnow
<erle-> !isitoutnow?
<ubottu> erle-: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<en1gma> !isitoutnow
<en1gma> lol
<erle-> there was some command
<valorie> actually there was just a respin, so more testing please
<valorie> zsync and report here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/389/builds
<valorie> plz
<en1gma> i not clicking that link :)
<en1gma> valorie oh maybe. so what is that? is that the latest 18.04?
<valorie> last minute bug found and fixed
<valorie> the slideshow wasn't completely translated
<valorie> and there was a problem in some of the live sessions
<en1gma> ewww maybe i dload it and try it
<Moc> wee 20180426 daily build is out ! Downloading it now to see if the installer bug was fixed ! 
<erle-> valorie, there is a translation deadline, how is that a reason to make a new ISO?
<valorie> the translations were done, but some were not ON the isos
<valorie> even though they were done
<valorie> that wasn't the reason
<valorie> the live session was the big problem on some flavors, including ubuntu itself
<erle-> so what? it will not break setup and 99 percent of users will get updates immediately
<erle-> valorie, thats a good reason to wait, ok
 * wagle spinwaits
<wagle> how blue will I get?
<Moc> damn cdimage is slow :(
<Moc> ok preparing usb key..
<enyc> Moc: why surprised?
<wagle> will 18.04 beta upgrade to LTS, or do I have to start over?
<dax> ubottu: final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Bionic and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 18.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<wagle> dax++
<Moc-1604> The first install screen where it let you select the language show nothing to the right..  Shouldn't there be some information displayed ?
<wagle> Welcome to Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (GNU/Linux 4.15.0-20-generic x86_64)
<wagle> coolio
<MikeRL> Hmm. I tried installing the vanilla desktop package and didn't like it, so I removed it. And things are not back to normal in two ways - the boot splash isn't reverted back to the Ubuntu logo with dots and the GRUB2 menu is grey, not purple.
<MikeRL> Can anyone help me revert that?
<en1gma> my grub menu is always grey it has to do with the way you boot the iso. i thing efi or maybe even the mbr vs gpt
<en1gma> the grey menu works the same way as the colored grub menu
<en1gma> also if you select F12 boot option i think it will make grub grey since it didnt autodetect and you used F12 vs normal 1st boot device usb
<MikeRL> No it's not black it's GNOME grey.
<MikeRL> As in the background.
<MikeRL> A blue grey color instead of the Ubuntu purple.
<MikeRL> Need to reboot and check if what I did fixed it.
<MikeRL> Back.
<MikeRL> Anyhow, I installed vanilla-gnome-desktop and after purging it, the splash won't revert back nor will GRUB's coloration.
<lapaga>     On cdimage  daily-live seems there is something
<loru> lapaga: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/pending/ ?
<lapaga> No today’s date
<lapaga> Above pending
<valorie> please instead use images from http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/389/builds
<valorie> and help test where needed
<valorie> we need testing finished to start the release
<valorie> plz
<loru> valorie: how?
<valorie> see the little CD image?
<valorie> click it to copy the zsync line
<valorie> cd to your folder with previous images
<valorie> paste in that zync line
<valorie> viola!
<flocculant> lubuntu 64 bit tests for some
<loru> valorie: voilà*
<valorie> oops
<valorie> thanks!
<valorie> all help everywhere welcome
<flocculant> valorie: just cello next time - we'll know what you mean :)
<valorie> rofl
<flocculant> :)
<valorie> I've seen it spelled "wallah" so mine is not the worst
<valorie> lol
<flocculant> that's something I've not seen :p
<loru> valorie: well, it's another word
<valorie> right, I totally misspelled
<loru> valorie: it's never too late to learn french!
<valorie> loru: my efforts so far have been feeble
<vortex_> Even if this question might annoy y'all: Is 18.04 going to be released within the next hour?
<freehUgsz> no
<valorie> but I still enjoyed my five days in Paris and Poissy
<valorie> vortex_: when the testing is complete things can move ahead
<valorie> not until then
<krosonp> vortex_: We can't say yes or no, but I would guess no
<vortex_> alright. can i help? what needs to be done?
<loru> valorie: you don't need to make an effort, french for english speakers is very easy
<valorie> ha!
<loru> valorie: not as if you were korean or russian
<krosonp> vortex_: or maybe yes: http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ . Announcement should happen at any time
<freehUgsz> did krosonp was just the one o post the final release?
<freehUgsz> *to
<vortex_> Hooray!! Thank you guys!
<mcveigh> when will "do-release-upgrade" work?
<nacc> mcveigh: when 18.04.1 comes out
<donofrio> nacc, perfect response ;)
<flocculant> ha ha
<donofrio> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6600 CPU @ 3.30GHz (3.31GHz) • Memory: Physical: 7.7 GiB Total (2.0 GiB Free) Swap: 23.4 GiB Total (22.8 GiB Free) • Storage: 466.5 GB / 1.5 TB (1.0 TB Free) • Uptime: 1d 16h 50m 54s
<loru> woosh I'm seeding
<loru> 25MB/s!
<vortex_> seed from me is going to be up asap
<donofrio> dunno why hexchat doesn't show the "Kernel: 4.4.0-43-Microsoft x86_64" jazz
<nacc> donofrio: that's not the bionic kernel.
<donofrio> it's a pico thing, do not even think its really even running that.....
<donofrio> uname -a returns "Linux WSAL0131 4.4.0-43-Microsoft #1-Microsoft Wed Dec 31 14:42:53 PST 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<nacc> donofrio: right, which is not the ubuntu kernel :)
<donofrio> yepper ;) still would be good to show uname or something kernel related in hexchat sysinfo
<donofrio> but that is for there channel ;)
<freehUgsz> maybe release team forgot that today there's a release
<SlidingHorn> freehUgsz: the desktop & server images are up
<Eugene> All the torrents look to be live and seeding :-D
<YADW1> 'Ello there. Just upgraded to 18.04, which promised "boot speed boosts" of some sort. Gladly noted that my boot time went from 50 seconds (on 17.10) to 4.18 minutes. It's expected to behave like that, right?
<YADW1> Because I thought it was kinda F'ed up for a moment there.
<Bashing-om> YADW1: " sysop@x1804mini:~$ systemd-analyze >> Startup finished in 4.708s (kernel) + 1min 45.116s (userspace) = 1min 49.825s " .
<ChmEarl> YADW1, there is a bug/feature in recent Ubuntu where the initramfs is needlessly scanned for LVM. If your /root is not on LVM there is a workaround
<YADW1> Bashing-om Yes, actually systemd-analyze says it booted in 2.47 minutes (though on a timer it definitely was 4.18 minutes)
<ChmEarl> YADW1, I cut almost 60 seconds on my boot time by moving /usr/share/initramfs/hooks/LVM2 up a level
<YADW1> ChmEarl sounds, like it... how can I know if I can use a workaround?
<Bashing-om> YADW1: I also have a long delay from login to the desktop starting. I have not to this time investigated - consolation here as there is no help here :(
<ChmEarl> YADW1, this applies to you if you have lots of LVM, but not including /root.
<ChmEarl> if you have no LVM then you won't notice a speed up
<vortex_> same here, but no LVM
<ChmEarl> cd /usr/share/initramfs/hooks/; mv LVM2 ../; update-initramfs -u
<ChmEarl> profit ^^
<ChmEarl> initramfs-tools
<YADW1> ChmEarl there doesn't happen to be LVM2 at all
<ChmEarl> YADW1, dpkg -l lvm2
<ChmEarl> ^^ its not installed?
<ChmEarl> in any case my suggestion won't apply
<YADW1> Nope, not installed
<ChmEarl> YADW1, sometimes `noresume` on the kernel cmdline helps
<ChmEarl> ^^ helps with boot speefd
<YADW1> To hell with it, I'm rolling back to 16.04. Thank you anyway
<guardian> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<SCHAPiE> wat
<MAGIC> oh hi SCHAPiE 
<SCHAPiE> yo MAGIC 
<en1gma> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
* dax changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: TBD (TBD) | Schedule: TBD | Daily builds: TBD | For 18.04 support, please visit #ubuntu
<tomreyn> see you in two years!
<ryuo> !isitout
<ubottu> Yes, it's out! Party in #ubuntu-release-party :)
<ryuo> haha.
<dax> :P
<ryuo> I wonder what the next codename will be. Creative Caribou?
<zanshin> 2/close
#ubuntu+1 2018-04-27
<valorie> all hail Chthonic Cthulhu
<lotuspsychje> see you next lts :p
<flocculant> next?
<flocculant> not doing this again :p
<SlidingHorn> never. again.
<flocculant> valorie: I was kind of hoping for Cantankerous Coyote
<Bashing-om> Canny Canine :)
<flocculant> :)
<SlidingHorn> Clever Capybara :)
<Bashing-om> Hummm .. something tha looks like a beaver to follow the bionic ?
<SlidingHorn> Cheeky Chinchilla?
<Bashing-om> Well, a cut above !
<luna_> 18.04 is out now
<flocculant> imagine
<Tegu> all the distros
<SlidingHorn> cavalier caracal  -  casual coati
<freehUgsz> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Yes, it's out! Party in #ubuntu-release-party :)
<dnegreira> .wc
<brief> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Yes, it's out! Party in #ubuntu-release-party :)
<Bashing-om> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Bionic and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 18.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<krytarik> hahaha
<krytarik> Pici: ^
<Pici> krytarik: fixed
<krytarik> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Bionic and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 18.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<krytarik> >_>
<lapaga> If I might make a little suggestion...delete the when it comes out
#ubuntu+1 2018-04-28
<ktechmidas> frigging banks...
<ktechmidas> "We will be waiving all overdraft fees and interest charges for all of our retail and small business customers for April."
<ktechmidas> what about your personal users who have been trying to fix their overdraft for the last 7 days you arses :(
<ktechmidas> oh
<ktechmidas> sorry
<ktechmidas> wrong room
<ktechmidas> really sorry guys... I will just uh... be quiet now...
<enyc> ktechmidas: lol  ist this TSB cockup? ;-)
<fego> /5/1
<enyc> fego: ??
<phoenix_firebrd> if I use -d switch to upgrade to 18.04 from 17.04  using the dist-upgrade command. Will my system point to 18.10 or 18.04?
<krytarik> You won't switch to a devel channel kind of this way, no.
<phoenix_firebrd> krytarik: so my urls in the dpkg source will point to stable channel?
<dax> as of right now, -d will put you on bionic
<dax> at some point in the future, -d will put you on the development release
<dax> and yes, sources.list will point at bionic right now
<phoenix_firebrd> dax: "at some point in the future, -d will put you on the development release", meaning if I run the command again at some point of time right?
<dax> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> dax: sorry, once again my sources.list will point to stable channel right?
<dax> ubuntu doesn't set up your machine to point at channels, it points at specific releases
<dax> and yes, sources.list will point at bionic
<phoenix_firebrd> dax: during the upgrade my backports channel if already added will be disabled?
<dax> not sure. I think so.
<phoenix_firebrd> dax: ok, thanks a lot for the suport
<krytarik> It's a PPA, so yes.
<blazeme8> I just updated my bionic beta install to the latest available. Gnome 3.26.2 -> 3.28.1 was included in the update. Many of the graphics in Gnome have become blocky and pixelated 
<blazeme8> The text and icons in the top bar as well as icons on the doc
<blazeme8> I use 150% fractional scaling, and the issue goes away if I go down to 100%. But at 200% scale it is worse 
<blazeme8> My previous version of gnome didn't have this problem, seems like a regression
<blazeme8> has anyone else experienced this?
#ubuntu+1 2018-04-29
<BionicMac> blazeme8: try a fresh new user to run an x session and see if it persists. Go from there. That's my suggestion to rule out ~/whateverconf-files first.
<kus_ubuntui686> is there a way to keep all four of my my /home/user folders and accounts when I upgrade from artful to bionic? 
<kus_ubuntui686> I have done something a little unconventional and marked three of the four accounts as system accounts so they don't show up in the log in screen. Would that cause any problems? 
<blazeme8> BionicMac: good idea - with a fresh user it doesn't persist. I reproduced it on the new account by enabling the fractional scaling feature and logging out/in.
<blazeme8> im enabling it via: gsettings set org.gnome.mutter experimental-features "['scale-monitor-framebuffer']"
<BionicMac> blazeme8: You are progessing then. =) Good work.
<BionicMac> s/progessing/progressing/ 
<wagle> anyone here already know when you will be able to "do-release-upgrade" on a uu1604 digitalocean droplet to gt u1804?
<krytarik> Yes, July.
<wagle> why so long?
<Bashing-om> wagle: ^ . See the release notes .
<wagle> Bashing-om: good point, sorry
<wagle> didnt expect to see it there
<Bashing-om> wagle: :) 
<wagle> hmm..  this is already the wrong channel anyway
<Bashing-om> wagle: Even though itisout, we still watch over this channel . #ubuntu is where it is at now .
<dax> Yep. Technically the only thing on-topic for #ubuntu+1 right now is 18.10. So... guessing release codename I guess :D
<Bashing-om> canny canine !
<dax> but it's not as strictly enforced as it used to be; we used to straight up +m or +i the channel until the new toolchain got uploaded
<wagle> cant see all the /topic unless I hover
<Bashing-om> was do ' /topic ' .
<wagle> dunno where to ask, but only one question: where will "do-release-upgrade -d" take me from 1604?
<wagle> oh..  nevermind
<wagle> how odd to wait until july
<krytarik> Not so odd if you depend on stability.
<wagle> true
<wagle> do came out with 1804, so I thought i'd upgrade one droplet
<wagle> so if do-release-upgrade -d failed halfway though, where do I go for advice?
<krytarik> LOL :D
 * wagle rofls too
<wagle> doctor!  doctor!  it hurts when I try to do unsupported things!
<krytarik> "Don't try unsupported things then.."
<wagle> yeah yeah
<wagle> this was my designated crash box
<wagle> wondering if its possible to continue, or to toss the whole experiment
<BionicMac> haha! "doc, it hurts when I do this!" doc: "Dont' DO THIS!" 
<wagle> managed to reattach the shell it spawned
<yellabs-r2> there is a nice intro dialog when running ubuntu for the first time, how can i start it after first intro ?
<yellabs-r2> whats that "program"called ?
<ducasse> yellabs-r2: don't crosspost, please
<yellabs-r2> well , i did not know if its a question for normal ubuntu channel or +1
<yellabs-r2> thats why, but no problem , no crossposts from me my friend .. ;)
<yellabs-r2> by the way, do you know the answer , that would be more helpfull
<flocculant> ubuntu +1 is for dev version - and as there isn't a dev version - this is the wrong channel - not rocket science
<yellabs-r2> good to know , thank you 
#ubuntu+1 2019-04-23
<donofrio_> to get to 10.04 will we need to go from 18.04 to 19.04 then 10.04 next year?
<dax> do you mean 20.04?
<donofrio_> yah tnx
<dax> direct upgrades from an LTS to the next LTS are supported, so 18.04 -> 20.04 will work
<donofrio_> thx 
<tomreyn> probably not before ~ mid next year, though
<tomreyn> release upgrades aren't usually available from day 1.
<tomreyn> donofrio_: ^ more likely around the first minor release upgrade (20.04.1)
<nacc> donofrio_: 19.04 also isn't an lts so you wouldn't go the way you said anyways. You'd do 18.04 -> 18.10 -> 19.04 -> 19.10 -> 20.04 (presumably)
#ubuntu+1 2019-04-24
<Bashing-om> dax: 19.10 images are out: https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-19-10-daily-builds-are-now-available-to-download-525769.shtml >> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/. Time to update the channel topic ?
<dax> i think the last time i handled this we waited for them to pass QA testing and hit the /current/ directory
<dax> 2017-04-26 08:47:39     dax     current plan is to wait and see whether CI starts passing pending stuff into current reasonably soon. if so, we'll /topic current. if not, we'll /topic pending
<dax> (heh, was in response to a softpedia article that time too.)
<Bashing-om> dax: :) .. Soon as I can possibly arrage. I plan to make a fresh install of xubuntu 19.10. 
<Bashing-om> arrange*
#ubuntu+1 2019-04-25
<lotuspsychje> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<lotuspsychje> dailys are here guys, if someone could add to topic, tnx
* dax changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: Eoan ????? (19.10) | Schedule: N/A | Daily builds: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ | For 19.04 support, please visit #ubuntu
#ubuntu+1 2019-04-26
<lotuspsychje> tnx for topic dax
<lotuspsychje> Lowl3v3l: welcome
<lotuspsychje> Lowl3v3l: we dont really reccomend upgrading to a daily
<Lowl3v3l> I know.
<lotuspsychje> Lowl3v3l: the reason is, if some bug occur, the devs will have hard work to seperate where it comes from
<lotuspsychje> Lowl3v3l: if you want to help testing 19.10, we advice a clean daily
<Lowl3v3l> Okay. But this still does not answer my question why do-release-upgrade is blocking
<Lowl3v3l> because either I fundamentally do not understand something about my system or it has a bug
<lotuspsychje> not sure, maybe they block upgrade -d in early stage?
<lotuspsychje> Lowl3v3l: is your system up to date?
<Lowl3v3l> according to apt dist-upgrade it is
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate
<ubottu> To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<lotuspsychje> Lowl3v3l: also, in this early stage, 19.10 doesnt differ much from 19.04 yet, maybe that could also be a reason, why you cant upgrade yet
<Lowl3v3l> ubottu: already did so.
<ubottu> Lowl3v3l: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> its like you would upgrade to the same version
<lotuspsychje> same kernel too probably atm
<lotuspsychje> we have some bug testers running 19.10 already
<lotuspsychje> i know one of the crew changed his sources to the 19.10 ones
<lotuspsychje> just keep in mind, clean daily is the normal way to go
<Lowl3v3l> I know. I am doing this more for shits and giggles. But even if all packages were the same, do-release-upgrade should be able to set the sources.list accordingly et cetera
<Lowl3v3l> But thanks for your help anyway
<lotuspsychje> np Lowl3v3l 
<lotuspsychje> the member changed sources just joined
<lotuspsychje> wanna talk to him Lowl3v3l ?
<Lowl3v3l> if he has time, sure :)
<lotuspsychje> Lowl3v3l: talk to BluesKaj :p
<BluesKaj> Lowl3v3l, I edited my /etc/apt/sources.list  with sed command like so: sudo sed -i 's/disco/eoan/' /etc/apt/sources.list , then update and upgrade. Make sure your 19.04 packages are updated and upgraded first tho
<Lowl3v3l> Hey BluesKaj, I was told you might have some insight on a little problem of mine. I just tried upgrading my 19.04(which has no third party repos or ppas and is fully updated itself) to development using do-release-upgrade -d. I am aware that a clean install is the better way, but do-release-upgrade -d tells me to upgrade my packages even though apt dist-upgrade is unable to find any outdated ones. Any idea on why it is behaving that wa
<Lowl3v3l> y? I am aware of the manual way to update, but my problem really centers around this behaviour that i just dont understand
<BluesKaj> Lowl3v3l, I don't understand your concern about  "unable to find any outdated packages", that shouldn't be included in any upgrade
<BluesKaj> if you have ppas, remove them just for safety's sake
<Lowl3v3l> BluesKaj: my concern is that do-release-upgrade does not work because it tells me to update my packages even though according to apt all my packages are on the latest version
<lotuspsychje> Lowl3v3l: can you pastebin the output please
<BluesKaj> do-release-upgrade -d probly isn't working because the archive isn't ready yet
<Lowl3v3l> BluesKaj: okay so lotuspsychje was right after all and I am not stupid :) thank you
<lotuspsychje> yeah told Lowl3v3l its still in early stage atm
<albert23> sudo DEBUG_UPDATE_MANAGER=yes  do-release-upgrade -d shows it reads https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-development which doesn't list 19.10 yet
<lotuspsychje> tnx albert23 
<BluesKaj> Lowl3v3l, i ran it as well and there was nothing availabe
<BluesKaj> the dailies are out for clean installers, but it's still early days for the archives
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: that was on kubuntu right?
<BluesKaj> yes
<lotuspsychje> maybe they are faster?
<BluesKaj> not sure
<lotuspsychje> or would it be the same as albert23 says
<lotuspsychje> not added yet
<BluesKaj> yeah, too early
<lotuspsychje> looks like you will have to marry a daily Lowl3v3l :p
<BluesKaj> it usually takes a couple of weeks for the repos/archives iiirc
<lotuspsychje> yeah but this time dailys showed up real quick
<BluesKaj> for clean installers 
<lotuspsychje> yes
<BluesKaj> one can edit the sources.list tho and that will work, as i mentioned above
<BluesKaj> Lowl3v3l,, you may have to switch your server in muon to the "main server" which is in the UK
<BluesKaj> or synaptic, which ever package manager you use
<Lowl3v3l> the german server seems to have the packages already.
<BluesKaj> ok good
#ubuntu+1 2020-04-20
<howarth> Has anyone using the nvidia drivers actually been able to get single user or rescue mode to work?
<mattfly> im testing 20.04 beta and using apt is extremely slow
<mattfly> any idea why? even snap is faster
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<valorie> mattfly: test the RC instead
<valorie> beta is old now
<mattfly> cant i upgradE?
<mattfly> i was willing to upgrade to the lts
<mattfly> then stay there
<mattfly> but apt kinda worked fine now
<housecat> "apt is extremely slow" sounds like a mirror issue, try a different one
<housecat> and yes, just do apt update and apt upgrade as normal to go from beta to RC
<valorie> LTS won't be declared until this summer
<valorie> when teh .1 is released
<valorie> you can upgrade of course
<valorie> but then it is really no longer a test
<housecat> it's LTS at release, .1 is when upgrades from older LTSes are enabled
<valorie> housecat: true
<valorie> I guess not everyone here is testing as in 'reporting results on the qa tracker'
<housecat> speaking of which, any idea why http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/412/builds is missing most products?
<housecat> did they just happen to do netboot and mate now and the rest are next week?
<valorie> I'm guessing it's being built now
<housecat> ah
<housecat> been like that for hours, i guess i should just be patient
<valorie> I guess the place to ask would be in -release
<valorie> if there is anyone about
<housecat> it's sunday nighttime, i'll just leave it
<housecat> will probably be fixed monday anyway
 * housecat grabs the ubuntu mate iso and does that while she's waiting
<sufy> hi i have an issue with realtek 8192ce rtl8192ce on ubuntu 20.04, seems to be an issue on a modified debian distro called avlinux aswell
<sufy> keeps disconnecting, seemed to work okay on debian stable and arch linux though
<lotuspsychje> sufy: did you update system to latest?
<lotuspsychje> we saw realtek bugs passby on 5.4 -24 yesterday
<lotuspsychje> now we have -25
<AlexMax> My default sound card/output device isn't being paid any attention to
<AlexMax> I tried setting it in the pulse default config and even on restart the defaults are both my microphone's sound in and out
<AlexMax> Wait a minute, it's working in my standard user account, but not my alternative
<AlexMax> Finally fixed it, no idea how or why
<Haxxa> Can we postpone the Ubuntu launch until the 27th April, busy on the 24th. Thanks
<valorie> lol
<LuckyMan> is steam supported in 20.04?
<lotuspsychje> !info steam | LuckyMan yes
<ubottu> LuckyMan yes: steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.61-2ubuntu3 (focal), package size 1416 kB, installed size 4398 kB
<LuckyMan> I can't run it
<LuckyMan> I've got an error message, is it my mx230 ?
<LuckyMan> also, when my computer goes to suspension (I close the lid) it doesn't come back sometimes (it makes noise but all is black)
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: is your graphics card driver loaded?
<LuckyMan> I've got an acer A315-55G-KL
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: pastebin please: sudo lshw -C video && uname -a
<LuckyMan> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pWkSH3WTtH/
<LuckyMan> lotuspsychje, ^^
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: ok so your card is probably an optimus right?
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: did you check nvidia-settings if your card is set to performance mode (nvidia) ?
<LuckyMan> lotuspsychje, idk... what's an optimus?
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: its a hybrid card, combined graphics like intel-nvidia
<LuckyMan> lotuspsychje, its set to choose whatever is neeeded
<LuckyMan> should I choose only nvidia?
<lotuspsychje> try nvidia only, and try again launching steam, from terminal this time
<LuckyMan> how do I install steam (the propper way)?
<LuckyMan> sudo apt install steam?
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: you just said you had an error? where was that?
<LuckyMan> i removed steam
<LuckyMan> it was when I runned it
<lotuspsychje> you installed it last time right, you know how
<LuckyMan> SteamUpdateUI: An X Error occurred
<LuckyMan> X Error of failed request:  GLXBadContext
<LuckyMan> SteamUpdateUI: An X Error occurred
<LuckyMan> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<LuckyMan> Major opcode of failed request:  152 (GLX)
<LuckyMan> Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GLXCreateContext)
<lotuspsychje> use a pastebin LuckyMan 
<lotuspsychje> brb coffee..
<LuckyMan> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Whp7RpBZKG/
<LuckyMan> lotuspsychje, are you back?
<LuckyMan> I did a purge and then re-installed steam, same error
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: pastebin: nvidia-smi please
<LuckyMan> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DY8ff2m3pG/
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: lets try a driver switch, open software&updates tab additional drivers and choose 1 version lower driver, perhaps 435?
<LuckyMan> lotuspsychje, same error
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: did you reboot after switch?
<LuckyMan> nope
<LuckyMan> I will
<lotuspsychje> always reboot after drivers switch
<LuckyMan> lotuspsychje, steam now works :-D Thank you!
<lotuspsychje> welcome LuckyMan 
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: you have now 435 driver, if you feel its lacking performance, you could still try 440 again
<LuckyMan> ok
<LuckyMan> I'm not much of a player, I only play Team Fortress
<lotuspsychje> allrighty, 435 will surely work too
<LuckyMan> :-)
<sufy> does anybody find ubuntu frustrating if things related to your computer don't work so well on it
<sufy> i felt like i should use debian instead it seemed to handle my computer ebtter
<sufy> i am getting tired of time wasting with my operating system rather than spending on work
<lotuspsychje> sufy: elaborate please?
<sufy> i tried out the beta and my wifi card wouldn't function properly for me
<sufy> kept turning itself off
<sufy> i think i spent a whole night troubleshooting it
<lotuspsychje> sufy: did you try my previous suggestion?
<sufy> lotuspsychje no i haven't seen, was it something about non-free or contrib, i did try those yes
<sufy> they didn't resolve it
<lotuspsychje> no, it was about kernel version
<sufy> on the ubuntu beta i used the default kernel version that it came shipped with
<sufy> but i also experimented with some other non ubuntu things but not worht mentioning them
<lotuspsychje> sufy: after you install ubuntu, you need to update your system
<sufy> lotuspsychje sorry i just read your comment
<sufy> you are saying you passed an update that resolved it?
<sufy> that honestly gives me alot of confidence to reinstall
<sufy> thankyou
<sufy> lotuspsychje in the last few days before release how much work is being done to tune the small issues like that for specific issues
<lotuspsychje> sufy: there is no magic red button for bugs, when they arise, the devs and community do their best to fix them
<lotuspsychje> hence why you need to keep your system up to date
<sufy> lotuspsychje: yes, thankyou for letting me know
<lotuspsychje> sufy: during install, you can also toggle 'update system during setup', check if you notice that option ok
<luna_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hg77Rp-ykHE
<luna_> also got a 5.4.25 kernel today
<TJ-> Weird issue; with dual monitors with external positioned to left of laptop primary, when enabling the external display both displays immediately become 'block-stepped' - looks like there are about 6 horizontal rows with each succeeding row shifted to the right. This was working fine but now affects all log-ins. Thought it might be the -25 kernel but tried -21 and it still happens
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: havent seen much bugs passby yet on dual monitors yet, might be worth a new bug?
<lotuspsychje> seen a few scaling bugs
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: wich graphics?
<ttamm> Every time I click a url in vscode, firefox instantly crashes and it seems to open inside the vscode's snap environment somehow (when I click restart firefox in the firefox has crashed window, it doesn't restart my actual firefox browser launched normally)
<Ussat> So, I have a question regarding snaps in 20.04. Is it possible to totally rip them out. The thought of snaps being auto updated and restarted outside of my normal scheduled maintenance period is pretty unacceptable here
<Ussat> I know in 18.04 I rip them out.
<lotuspsychje> its possible Ussat but some snaps are default now, so you will need alternatives for it
<Ussat> fuck
<lotuspsychje> like the snap-store will be default
<Ussat> The idea that things will update on its own...outside of my maintenance time is nuts. How can people think this is acceptable
<oerheks> and there are tweaks, manually, to stop updating, or schedule
<Ussat> If I could schedule them ONLY douring patch times, that would be fine
<Ussat> oerheks, not from what I have read, you can delay, but there is no way to 100% to only have them happen in a set maint window
<oerheks> https://snapcraft.io/docs/keeping-snaps-up-to-date
<Ussat> oerheks, thats not what I mean, I want snap updates to ONLY happen when I update for patches.
<oerheks> or bad; stop updating https://linuxconfig.org/disable-automatic-updates-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<oerheks> no, i have no info hoto update snaps when you hit the update button, or something like that :-(
<Ussat> I dont use automatic updates
<oerheks> would be a nice idea though
<Ussat> I have scheduled maintenance windows to update
<Ussat> I cant have things doing whatever when they want
<Ussat> Thats nuts, I cant believe anyone thought this was a good idea
<Ussat> Looks like I will need to find an alternative to Ubuntu then if thats the case goimng forward
<Ussat> I mean I dont care about that for my personal VM, but for production in my data center, that just nuts that people think thats ok
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: AMD Vega 
<TJ-> Ussat: are you using snaps at all (lxd maybe? )
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: with block stepped you mean disforming?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: no, literally like someone split the screen into 6 rows and then pushed each row over to the right so it ends up loking like a stair
<Ussat> TJ-, right now I dont have 20.04 installed anywhere except a test VM. My question was origionally, can I just rip snaps out all together
<lotuspsychje> wow
<howarth> Has anyone here using the nvidia drivers tried booting into single user or rescue mode? On the nvidia-340 drivers at least, I never get past the loading of the kernel image.
<TJ-> we've 2 identical laptops and both were fine until one lost power; now it does this stepping. I've verified all system files are intact, tried the -21 kernel, it affects all users, and as we play with it we're finding it only seems to happen when the left Y coordinate of the two displays isn't the same
<Ussat> TJ-, If snaps updated when I did my patching and ONLY then I would have no issue
<Ussat> but I can not believe that admins are ok with systems updating and restarting things on their own, outside of the admins controll.
<TJ-> Ussat: is this for workstations or server ?
<Ussat> Server
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: an idea might be comparing this in wayland
<TJ-> Ussat: so is there anything 'snap' that they rely on? if not, rmeove snapd
<Ussat> TJ-, I do in 18.04, but was told in 20.04 I cant, which was my origional question
<TJ-> Ussat: did anyone tell you why you cannot?
<Ussat> <lotuspsychje> its possible Ussat but some snaps are default now, so you will need alternatives for it
<Ussat> Yes ^^
<Ussat> <lotuspsychje> like the snap-store will be default
<Ussat> ^^
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: not going near Wayland ... these are Xubuntu XFCE4
<lotuspsychje> i did not say you cannot Ussat 
<TJ-> Ussat: if you're only using apt then snap store isn't an issue
<Ussat> So I CAN do a sudo apt-get -y  autoremove --purge snapd
<Ussat> or can I not, thats all I am asking
<TJ-> Ussat: none of us here have tried it, you can be the first
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: only GPU related clue I can find when monitor is connected (in kernel log) is "[drm] SADs count is: -2, don't need to read it)
<Ussat> TJ-, yup, I plan to start testing that later this am
<Ussat> I will let people know how works out if they are interested/care
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: slight clue I believe. from an SSH session, 'xrandr' is not showing the HDMI-A-0 output connected DESPITE the GUI display manager positioning the external to the left and the stepping happening. 
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: yes, on the 'good' laptop xrandr shows both
<lotuspsychje> hmm i wonder of that drm warning is amdgpu related TJ- 
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: the kernel message happens on the GOOD laptop as well so discounting that
<lotuspsychje> oh ok
<TJ-> depsite 'dpkg --verify' not showing anything my gut feeling is file-system corruption of some ancillary file(s) --- possibly under /var/ or /etc/
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: can you see if bug #1866616 is related
<ubottu> bug 1866616 in linux (Ubuntu) "[amdgpu] 2nd display stopped working" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1866616
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: theory: Earlier, whilst I was showing Cal how to munge/hack an old printer-driver .deb 's Depends: to install on 20.04 he ran an 'apt install -f' which pulled in some packages. I'm wondering if there's some temporary inconsistency between libraries
<lotuspsychje> dont suspect so 
<lotuspsychje> my bet would be amdgpu or kernel 5.4 related
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: Earlier I saw in a log file I cannot now find, but possibly .xsession-errors, a mention of an iccm problem (the colour manager) and when the above-mentioned 'apt install -f' ran libxcb-iccm4 was upgraded along with some other core libxcb* packages
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: did you try a reboot with the dualscreen setup?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: several times!
<lotuspsychje> ok that makes it weird indeed
<TJ-> we've just done another apt upgrade and are doing a reboot
<TJ-> Still happening but *only* when ext display is left or right of eDP - above or below is fine
<AlexMax> My cursor is getting stuck when changing the xrandr scale.  If I scale everything bigger, a "ghost" mouse cursor appears and never goes away unless I scale down and then up again - at which point a new curosr shows up.  The only way to make it not appear is to make the cursor disappear, like by typing in stuff at the terminal.
<AlexMax> rather, make the cursor disappear just before I run the xrandr command
<TJ-> it looks like the display driver is thinking the framebuffer is wider than it really is so it 'wraps' in the buffer
<mike-hs> Hi. I was using beta for few days, new install. Today I had to reinstall because I trashed the os with some vfio fidling. Now installer crashes everytime almost at the end
<mike-hs> Is there a bug tracking this? Installer crashing during install?
<mike-hs> I tried different usb thumbs and even updating from livecd - nothing
<mike-hs> same iso booted and installed few times with no problem few days ago
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: this looks similar but I think the mention of xpresent is a misnomer; Ubuntu has upgraded some of the libx packages from 4.4 to 4.5
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-amdgpu/-/issues/10
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: wow the 'stairs' lol
<TJ-> :)
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: makes me think of the famous amd + ubuntu disforms during the years
<TJ-> hmmm, but why on 1 and not on the other identical laptops?
<TJ-> it can't just e due to the power-loss... there are package version differences because I've not allowed upgrades on mine and there are 314 pending, including libxcomposite 
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: were they both installed at same time?
<iconoclasthero> if GNOME Tweaks isn't working in 20.04, i.e., it is not spanning desktop wallpaper (and consequently breaking the function of Hydrapaper), is that an ubuntu 20.04 bug a gnome bug, a tweaks bug?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: both laptops? yes, both 20.04 but upgrading at different times
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: interesting bug
<TJ-> upgrading all the packages on mine now... see if I can replicate the bug with the upgrades in place
<TJ-> waste of an afternoon!
<TJ-> going to reboot :)
<iconoclasthero> is there some way to get wallpaper to span in 20.04?
<longstride> lotuspsychje, do you recall I was in here some time ago with an issue of my screens going black after logging in to 20.04?
<lotuspsychje> longstride: not sure, what was that about again?
<longstride> I had run the apt-get upgrade command, and from then on, for some unknown reason, I would get to the login screen, put in my password, and my monitors went blank, straight into powersaver mode
<longstride> ngaio had been trying to give me some assistance but nothing was working.  I was able to press ctrl+f1 to get my login screen back, and then ctrl+f3 to get to a console.  So, periodically from then on, I would boot up 20.04, get to the login screen, hit ctrl+f3 and run the upgrade command again.
<longstride> I hadn't done this in a few days, so yesterday I figured I'd give it another go.  Booted up to the login screen, pulled up the console, and ran the upgrade command.  Lots of package updates.  And this time, when I rebooted, I was able to get to the desktop!
<longstride> It was a good day!  Even with the bugs, I loved using 20.04
<TJ-> reported as Bug #1873895
<ubottu> bug 1873895 in libxcb (Ubuntu) "Regression: block staircase display with side-by-side monitors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1873895
<howarth> Did a few more test installs with current 18.04 and updates. The nvidia-340 drivers on a GTX680 allow both single user and rescue boots to work. However I am still seeing that neither work under the nvidia-340 drivers with 20.04. Also, I am finding that the rescue boot doesn't produce the expected rescue boot option selector under either nouveau or nvidia-340.
<howarth> Has anyone gotten the rescue boot to work under nouveau drivers in 20.04?
<howarth> I can boot into the rescue kernel under current 18.04 but nothing ever appears for 20.04 on a GTX680
<howarth> If that is broken, I am really shocked that it hasn't been reported
<howarth> Not even sure exactly what package that issue would fall under
<howarth> I don't see any reports at all for focal on busybox
<stiltrumpelskin> hello i wonder how to make .desktop files execute whats in them when you double click on the desktop
<stiltrumpelskin> right now it opens the file in text editor
<stiltrumpelskin> how do people use these chat rooms? i see many people in the room but very little discussion here. am i missing something?
<Bashing-om> stiltrumpelskin: Upcomming release discussions/release conversations here - Baited breath currently.
<tomreyn> stiltrumpelskin: 'You should right click on the .desktop file and select “Allow Launching”' according to https://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-desktop-shortcut/
<tomreyn> also https://linuxhint.com/add_shortcuts_ubuntu_desktop/
<tomreyn> neither of these are official documentations, but on a glance i found no bad advice.
<stiltrumpelskin> doing that changed something
<stiltrumpelskin> but it does not appear to work right now
<stiltrumpelskin> i will check the .desktop file 
<stiltrumpelskin> tomreyn: thanks for your suggestion
<tomreyn> you're welcome. :)
<TJ-> ping?
<luna_> pong
<TJ-> thanks! not had any messages for an hour; thought it had dropped offline
<luna_> TJ-: ah okay
<TJ-> managed to pin down a most obscure bug #1873895
<ubottu> bug 1873895 in xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu (Ubuntu) "Regression: block staircase display with side-by-side monitors of different pixel widths" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1873895
<howarth> Has anyone recently tried to boot 20.04 into recovery mode from grub?
<howarth> I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/1873965
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1873965 in linux-meta (Ubuntu) "booting into recovery mode hangs under 20.04" [Undecided,New]
<howarth> If anyone else can reproduce that please append to the report
 * genii installs Mojave on howarth's 3,1 instead
<howarth> the other drive is actually running patched Catalina
<howarth> Actually the only two real issues that I have found in 20.04 are the generic breakage of the recovery mode from grub and the broken single user boot under nvidia-340
<genii> howarth: Clean 20.04 on my HP 10th-gen i5 boots to recovery without issue. I do have an Early 2008 3,1 here, but it doesn't have Linux currently installed, just Mojave
<howarth> Unfortunately, I can't fully test nvidia-440 because nvidia-modeset is broken on Mac ROMed GTX680
<howarth> If you have a spare usb external, give it a try
<genii> ( th 3,1 here has NVidia 8800GT also )
<genii> I can test the Mac Pro tomorrow, but not tonight
<howarth> It actually runs quite nicely in general
<genii> howarth: Just curious if you also have the APFS ROM patch installed
<howarth> Yes, APFS ROM patched
<howarth> The only oddity there is that for macOS, it gives you two devices in the option boot selector (one EFI Boot device and the actual volume name device)
<genii> I can't remember if the 3,1 uses 32 or 64 bit EFI
<howarth> 64 bit EFI
<howarth> I have Windows 10 on a third drive
<genii> Mine currently has some PRAM or similar issue where it needs some motherboard buttons pushed if it's powered off for a while, it's a pain
<howarth> I upgraded to machine's wifi to a bcm94360cd and installed an overclocked EVGA GTX680 which I then flashed to Mac ROMs
<howarth> Do you have Mac ROMs in the video card?
<genii> howarth: Yep, PC 8800GT flashed to Mac
<howarth> You need to change the lithium battery on the motherboard
<genii> I did put a new 2032 already
<howarth> odd
<genii> ..but maybe there's another barrel one someplace
<howarth> The only weirdness I ran into was in my effort to upgrade to ac wifi, I originally tried a BCM94360CS2 with a generic adapter card
<howarth> That caused motherboard boot failures (red leds)
<howarth> Switched to the bcm94360cd with a better quality adapter card and it has been flawless
<howarth> Airdrop and Handoff out of the box under patched Catalina
<howarth> The only thing that doesn't work is the TV app remote playback
<howarth> which I suspect is unsupported SSE4,2 instructions somewhere
<howarth> It would be interesting to know if the PC ROM'd GTX680 eliminated the nvidia-modeselect failures but I don't want to tempt fate by reflashing the card to test that
<howarth> I filed that with nvidia a few years ago but that is super niche to them
<mattfly> any idea why the auto hiding doc doesnt show up when controling ubuntu with symergy?
<mattfly> also gnome is taking so much ram
<mattfly> well idk, i installed the beta iso and ran upgrade, should i do something else to be in the RC?
#ubuntu+1 2020-04-21
<mattfly> how to i upgrade from beta to RC?
<iconoclasthero> howarth?
<iconoclasthero> yes:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/1873965
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1873965 in linux-meta (Ubuntu) "booting into recovery mode hangs under 20.04" [Undecided,New]
<iconoclasthero> howarth, though it isn't doing it anymore.  when i first installed it did.  though i did run update-grub a couple times.  
<iconoclasthero> for some reason, however, it installed the low-latency kernels as (i assume) the default that didn't list a kernel; it was the first in the advanced list.
* housecat changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: Focal Fossa (20.04) | Schedule: http://ubottu.com/y/ff | Download: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/412/builds (downloading updates regularly? see http://ubottu.com/y/zsync ) | For 19.10 support, please
 * housecat sighs at TOPICLEN
* housecat changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: Focal Fossa (20.04) | Schedule: http://ubottu.com/y/ff | Download: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/412/builds (downloading often? see http://ubottu.com/y/zsync ) | For 19.10 support, see #ubuntu
<flying_sausages> Hey guys, I've got a fresh dedicated remote server I'd like to test Ubuntu 20.04 on but I don't have access to KVM. I've tried to upgrade via the `do-release-upgrade -d` option but focal is not available yet. Any ideas how I can get this done from the live root partition?
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<flying_sausages> morgen
<lotuspsychje> hey flying_sausages 
<housecat> flying_sausages: what version is your server currently on?
<flying_sausages> housecat: bionic
<flying_sausages> I'm trying to do the "debian" way now by switching sources and doing a dist-upgrade
<housecat> odd, i would have thought do-release-upgrade -d from bionic would get you to focal
<housecat> what version did it offer you (if any)?
<flying_sausages> none :/
<flying_sausages> changed the prompt to normal too
<flying_sausages> not even eoaaen
<housecat> maybe i'm misunderstanding https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts-development then
 * housecat shrugs
<valorie> do-release-upgrade -d worked for me....
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: i see your bug got more love already
<Seveas> My upgrade to focal crashed my computer halfway through. Had to boot off a live usb, manually cryptsetup/mount/chroot and run dpkg --configure -a to recover. Not fun :(
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<lotuspsychje> what was the crash about?
<Seveas> dunno, I got the ubuntu equivalent of a bsod: fullscreen message that something had gone wrong and it wouldn't do anything except power down
<lotuspsychje> no relevant errors you can recall?
<Seveas> none. One second I am watching apt logs zip by normally, the next I have that message.
<Seveas> Haven't had that happen before. Older upgrades (around 2010) used to regularly fail for me, but wouldn't crash, so I could do the recovery before rebooting. This one was more annoying.
<Seveas> (also, the older upgrades usually failed because I upgraded 3 months before the actual release :D)
<Seveas> So yeah, /topic definitely applied for me this time
<Seveas> Unstable, will break your computer.
<lotuspsychje> every case is different Seveas 
<Seveas> yeah
<lotuspsychje> we have smooth upgrade experiences too from the volunteers
<Seveas> waddayaknow, journald did capture an error
<Seveas> apr 09 09:35:47 starfire gnome-shell[1404]: GNOME Shell crashed with signal 11
<Seveas> that's guaranteed to cause problems during an upgrade :)
<Seveas> this is followed by lots and lots of errors trying to start it, probably due to the system being half upgraded
<Seveas> apr 09 09:37:42 starfire systemd[1]: Removed slice User Slice of UID 121.
<Seveas> -- Reboot --
<Seveas> apr 09 11:18:07 starfire kernel: microcode: microcode updated early to revision 0xca, date = 2019-09-26
<Seveas> so it took me about two hours to recover, mostly because I didn't have a live usb at hand and IE on my windows pc kept crashing at 95% download of the iso. Finally had to resort to using the mac to create the live usb. And first time around I did cryptsetup wrong, so when rebooting it couldn't find the rootfs, so I had to redo the cryptsetup/mount/chroot dance and recreate the initramfs
<Seveas> all in all, a not very friendly recovery experience. Wondering how we could make that easier.
<sufy> my realtek drivers weren't working i am wondering what was the update recently for realtek drivers in ubuntu beta
<sufy> i am wondering if that was something on kernels
<erle-> Are there any release-delaying major/dangerous bugs?
<erle-> (known bugs)
<soon> Fresh install of 20.04 on Lenovo P52s -- choosing the 'Erase disk and install' option, it hangs when formatting (ext4) the drive
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: upstream have provided some patches we've tested but so far not fixed
<nikolam> Hi, does 20.04 has ability to install Ubuntu on ZFS partition?
<nikolam> I recently had broken BTRFS partition that resulted in unmountable partition, I managed to save data, but I am thinking to install on ZFS now.
<howarth> A bit of progress on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/1873965
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1873965 in linux-meta (Ubuntu) "booting into recovery mode hangs under 20.04" [Undecided,New]
<howarth> I discovered that removing 'nomodeset' from the grub kernel options of the recovery kernel entry eliminates the hang at loading the ramdisk
<howarth> Wonder if this is a bug in the 5.4 kernel
<howarth> Perhaps if I can install a similar 5.4 kernel under bionics, it will trigger as well
<howarth> It appears that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/1873965 maybe bug introduced in 5.4.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1873965 in linux-meta (Ubuntu) "booting into recovery mode hangs under 20.04" [Undecided,New]
<howarth> Ubuntu 18.04, which doesn't show the bug under its 5.3 kernels, shows the bug when the generic mainline kernel for 5.4.25 is installed.
<howarth> It also appears to be an issue in the generic 5.6.6 mainline kernel.
<iconoclasthero> howarth:  i don't know if you saw my message from last night.  i had a problem getting into recovery mode when i first installed it but it isn't causing a problem now.
<iconoclasthero> linux	/boot/vmlinuz-5.4.0-25-generic root=UUID=3850d501-dfdd-4615-b28e-c99b9d3ec5cc ro recovery nomodeset persistent
<takov751> Hello
<takov751> I have a quick question. After the release of the focal fossa if someone used the daily image as an install. And would like to stay on the safe lts ,we just have to turn off the pre-released option in the softare@ updates
<oerheks> pre-released option ??
<oerheks> what is that?
<takov751> the proposal
<takov751> update
<takov751> where i am able to test the proposed software updates
<oerheks> ah oke, i think they are disabled when you get the full release?
<takov751> Nice , thank you :D
<Kon> Do exFAT kernel drivers make exfat-fuse obsolete?
<Kon> IIRC 5.4 is the first kernel with native support
<oerheks> have you tried?
<Kon> Nope. I suppose I'll try it after upgrading
<nikolam> Hi, does Ubuntu 20.04 Beta, already allow installing form Boot/Live media, to the ZFS pool created on top od the disk MBR PARTITION. (to keep dual-boot)
<nikolam> I recently had crash of Btrs leading to unmountable partition, I would like to try out ZFS Root. 
<nikolam> Does installed allows installing on Partition by creating new ZFS pool of partition, and not just the whole drive, like in 19.10 ?
<Kon> nikolam: The MBR should be installed at the top of the device, for example, /dev/sda, not in a standard partition like /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda2, which would would format as ZFS and mount at /
<nikolam> yes I know that.. I think. I already have sda1 and sda2 for Other OS in dual boot and used to use GRUB with Btrfs on sda3. I would like a new ZFS pool on sda3. Or to be able to install onto pre-existing pool on sda3..
<nikolam> Latter should be preferable, since I want to be able to choose OpenZFS "Feature flags" to my likings, to get OpenZFS compatible with other systems too, not just Linux.
<nikolam> I actually usually use illumos to create ZFS partition, because it's fdisk creates Slice inside MBR partition. Unlike Linux that just puts ZFS pool inside raw MBR partition.
<nikolam> pool on top of raw MBR partition, sometimes confuse some boot loaders.. (or can lead to seeing "sdaX" designation in zpool list, when pool is imported to other OS then Linux..
<nikolam> Kon, so no, i don't want to give it whole drive. I need GUI installer option to choose partition for pool (sda3) and as best, to use pre-existing ZFS pool. 
<nikolam> How Linux/Ubuntu uses ZFS datasets is separate topic, because I love everything nice and tidy in it's sub/datasets. And not having / subfolders all over in it's datasets on top of the pool root.
<nikolam> I hope I wouldn't need to install somewhere separately, just to have ZFS pool with Ubuntu and then copy dataset to existing pool..
<nikolam> (or better replicate from snapshot)
<nikolam> Kon, ZFS does not mount at "/". ZFS uses datasets, that mount wherever you want, so system dataset could mount to "/" but other datasets can mount elsewhere.. Every dataset is a separate filesystem.
<CarlFK> apt upgrade... Setting up linux-headers-5.4.0-26-generic (5.4.0-26.30) ...
<CarlFK> but I don't see linux-5.4.0-26
<CarlFK> ls /boot .. no -26.    
#ubuntu+1 2020-04-22
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<Bashing-om> !info ubiquity
<ubottu> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 20.04.15 (focal), package size 2860 kB, installed size 17448 kB
<CarlFK> what kernel version should I have after an apt upgrade?  
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: 5.4.0-26-generic
<CarlFK> lotuspsychje: thanks.  that;s what I thought. 
<CarlFK> I did this:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1871182/comments/11  
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1871182 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "[RTL810xE] No ethernet connection" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<CarlFK> install -25
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.0.26.32 (focal), package size 2 kB, installed size 17 kB
<CarlFK> I'm not completely opposed to re-installing but is there some quick thing I can try to get it ?
<Bashing-om> CarlFK: ^^ " sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' ?
<CarlFK> re-installing focal  that is.  this box/install is just to test the wifi 
<CarlFK> Bashing-om: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<CarlFK> apt-cache policy linux-image-generic ... Installed: (none)  Candidate: 5.4.0.26.32
<Bashing-om> CarlFK: pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep linux- '. See if that new kernel is available in your install.
<CarlFK> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hdx9Dknfvc/
<CarlFK> im removing the -25
<Bashing-om> CarlFK: Huh ?? only partly installed "linux-headers-5.4.0-26" / I wonder why, what is not going on. disk space ' df -h ; df -i ' ?
<Bashing-om> CarlFK: -25 might be the kernel that you are booting now !!
<CarlFK> Bashing-om: it is.  she'll be all right mate :p 
<Bashing-om> CarlFK: Hope you have a good plan :P
<CarlFK> it's like a video game.  If I die, I'll have to start over 
<Bashing-om> CarlFK: We learn most when we break it and pick up the pieces.
<CarlFK> wth... apt upgrade... The following packages will be upgraded:   linux-image-unsigned-5.4.0-25-generic
<Bashing-om> CarlFK: Not a good sign - our kernels are normally signed - yukkie.
<CarlFK> Bashing-om:  did you see the bug report comment about installing -25?
<Bashing-om> CarlFK: No - did not read it :(
<CarlFK> there isn't much to it, other than explain why I installed linux-image-unsigned-5.4.0-25-generic_5.4.0-25.29~lp1871182_amd64.deb
<Bashing-om> CarlFK: Sorry - I must depart -:(
<CarlFK> no prob - 
<CarlFK> see ya
<danjjl> Hello, since upgrading to Ubuntu 20.04 (fresh install), the WiFi on my laptop is extremely slow. This was not the case on Ubuntu 18.04. I am having troubles finding the cause of the problem. A network timing analysis in Firefox shows that in a random GET 5s are spent blocked, 5s resolving DNS and 5s waiting.
<danjjl> My chipset is a Intel Corporation Dual Band Wireless-AC 7265 using the iwlwifi driver
<danjjl> (btw I am not very familiar with IRC or this channel -- do tell me if it is the wrong place to ask for help to debug this WiFi issue)
<lotuspsychje> danjjl: system up to date?
<danjjl> Yes
<lotuspsychje> danjjl: wich kernel is your wifi going slow on?
<danjjl> lotuspsychje 5.4.0-26-generic
<lotuspsychje> danjjl: could you try booting into -25 please see if you can reproduce that?
<danjjl> lotuspsychje : I tried booting in -24 and -25 and encounter the same issue. (I also tried disabling the 11n_disable=1 option  and checked dmesg output. For the moment I cannot find anything related to the issue)
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx for testing that danjjl 
<lotuspsychje> danjjl: can you pastebin your dmesg booting -26 please?
<danjjl> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9ccMnSDcc7/
<lotuspsychje> tnx lets see
<lotuspsychje> danjjl: iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwl-dbg-cfg.ini failed with error -2
<danjjl> lotuspsychje: Yep I see that one, searching for hits the error on Google. I assumed it was non critical given wifi still works (albeit super slow) and given the -dbg- (?debug) qualifier in the filename
<lotuspsychje> danjjl: think you better file a big for this mate
<lotuspsychje> danjjl: you have a launchpad account?
<danjjl> lotuspsychje yes
<danjjl> lotuspsychje: OK submitting bug
<lotuspsychje> danjjl: ubuntu-bug linux from terminal, add a title + description with the kernels you tested on, attach your dmesg if you like
<danjjl> lotuspsychje nice tool! didn't know about it :)
<lotuspsychje> thank you danjjl this way you help yourself and the community
<danjjl> lotuspsychje: thanks for the guidance collecting the relevant info
<lotuspsychje> thank you for reporting this danjjl 
<lotuspsychje> danjjl: maybe also describe it was working on bionic/kernel-version
<lotuspsychje> brb
<nikolam> Will Ubuntu ever support booting from ZFS partition? 
<nikolam> In contrast to ultimately requesting to destroy all partitions on the hard drive?
<nikolam> I would like to keep dual-boot in the future.
<nikolam> If I install on another drive with installer on ZFS, shall I be able to move all datasets to a pool built on top of disk partition.
<nikolam> And will boot loader be able to boot from the ZFS on the partition and not on the whole drive?
<nikolam> With even "whole drive" ZFS pool install, can I install on EXISTING pool instead?
<excited_buddha> I have an issue with gnome-shell-theme and combination of the user theme extension. I am new to IRC 1st message, I don't know how to ask questions, if anyone can advice please reply..
<lotuspsychje> excited_buddha: are you on 20.04?
<excited_buddha> yes
<coitusinteruptus> not released yet
<excited_buddha> daily build
<coitusinteruptus> hold your horses
<lotuspsychje> excited_buddha: cool, then this is the right place for support, try to elaborate all your details, whats happening exactly
<excited_buddha> thanks. So everything was installed fine. I installed the user theme extensions, then tried some shell themes. Did not liked any, now I am only using Yaru, uninstalled the extension, as I don't want it. but now when I switch the themes from appearence menu from settings to dark, the application theme switches to dark, but the shell theme is light.
<excited_buddha> and stuck on light.
<coitusinteruptus> we need dark
<excited_buddha> So, I think that my link of appreance setting to shell theme (yaru dark) is broken somehow. The yaru dark (shell theme is still there), if I reinstall user theme extension I can manually select the shell theme(dark) but if I uninstall the extension it goes to light shell theme again.
<lotuspsychje> excited_buddha: do you have gnome-tweaks installed?
<excited_buddha> yes
<lotuspsychje> excited_buddha: at the top you have a 3 lines menu, you can set gnome back to defaults, you could try that? or disable all shell extensions?
<lotuspsychje> be carefull, this could reset all back to defaults
<lotuspsychje> so backup your things/cinfigs first
<lotuspsychje> configs
<excited_buddha> I did not do any other customizations, I was trying the themes 
<excited_buddha> right after I installed.
<lotuspsychje> ok go ahead and try that then
<excited_buddha> did it, it still is not working.
<lotuspsychje> hmm ok
<excited_buddha> any way to reset any other files that might have been touched by shell extension
<excited_buddha> https://imgur.com/a/7nFvS2k this is the issue.
<coitusinteruptus> can i run automobilista 2 on linux ?
<lotuspsychje> excited_buddha: did you logout/back in after resetting?
<excited_buddha> no
<excited_buddha> I will
<excited_buddha> now.
<excited_buddha> still same issue.
<lotuspsychje> excited_buddha: if you are talking about the notification area, thats normal to be white
<excited_buddha> is that not supposed to be dark?
<lotuspsychje> i ahve yaru dark, its also white there
<lotuspsychje> nop
<excited_buddha> if you install the user theme extension, then select yaru dark in shell theme
<excited_buddha> then you  get dark notification
<excited_buddha> yaru dark is pre installed shell theme.
<lotuspsychje> excited_buddha: right upper corner is white too
<excited_buddha> have you ever installed the user theme extension on your current machine
<lotuspsychje> no, im not an extension fan really
<excited_buddha> ok
<lotuspsychje> i bet thats just a theme manager?
<excited_buddha> so i guess I did not pay attention to factory install.
<excited_buddha> the way how it was.
<excited_buddha> I have one question lotuspsychje, reseting from gnome-tweaks, what does it do? reset to ubuntu defaults or gnome defaults?
<lotuspsychje> gnome defaults
<excited_buddha> so i lost all customizations that ubuntu made at fresh install after reseting?
<lotuspsychje> customizations on gnome yes
<lotuspsychje> not like installed packages with apt
<excited_buddha> what would they be, for eg.
<excited_buddha> would that impact anything? performance? animations?etc
<lotuspsychje> excited_buddha: any tweak you can find in gnome settings or dconf editor
<excited_buddha> can I find ubuntu edits to these settings online/ or have to do fresh install?
<excited_buddha> btw how long till official release?
<lotuspsychje> 23 april
<excited_buddha> hours
<lotuspsychje> no
<lotuspsychje> its out when its out
<excited_buddha> are you on 20.04 now?
<excited_buddha> willl you be doing fresh install after release or just update:
<excited_buddha> ?
<excited_buddha> I MEAN which is better>
<excited_buddha> ?
<coconut> Hi. Does the firmware updater tool inside 20.04 still work when i replace the official ssd which comes with a laptop with a different brand ssd ? Will it still update the firmware of the replaced ssd ?
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> will 20.04 release as planned tomorrow? if so: will it be eligible for an LTS upgrade from 18.04 right away?
<oerheks> tomorrow yes, upgrade path will be available with 20.04.1 .. after 3 months or so
<coitusinteruptus> looking forward t o20.04   im a mouse user.. and ubuntu seems my best choice.. gets better every release.. generally
<deadrom> the LTS .1 upgrace policy sounds a bit as if people should rather be forced into fresh installs
<coitusinteruptus> looking forward to 20.04  ubuntu overall best distro for pc illetaretes like me
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: if you want stable, aka a lot more bugs solved then first release, await .1
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: it all depends on your case/needs
<coitusinteruptus> lotuspsychje  unban be from main room.. and make your name easier to spell
<coconut> coitusinteruptus: why should she just do that ?
<coitusinteruptus> ive been banned long enough
<coitusinteruptus> they attack me i was just defending myself
<coconut> coitusinteruptus: if you're banned then you have done something wrong... probably best to go to #freenode for help on unbanning.
<coitusinteruptus> strange  how the linux fanboys arent warned or banned.. just me
<coitusinteruptus> we need to get a grip
<coitusinteruptus> work together
<coitusinteruptus> we arent the common enemy
<coitusinteruptus> china and islam is
<oerheks> how is your rant related to ubuntu focal support?
<oerheks> you risk a ban here too 
<coitusinteruptus> just statign drity facts.. dirty but a fact is a fact.  man up
<oerheks> wrong channel dud
<coitusinteruptus> maybe.. btu at least we know its fact
<coitusinteruptus> 20.04?  still cant drag and drop files onto desktop?  why not
<oerheks> install gnome-tweak-tool, that gives an option
<coitusinteruptus> hmm
<oerheks> files on a desktop is so 2019
<coitusinteruptus> no, its just functional ffs
<coitusinteruptus> why not even allow it?
<Eickmeyer> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Eickmeyer> We need to stay on-topic in here. If you got banned, coitusinteruptus, it's for good reason.
<popey> it's because the extension we're using doesn't have that feature
<coitusinteruptus> hmm
<hggdh> well
<hggdh> you know better, mystic
<lotuspsychje> coconut: you want to update the firmware of your ssd through ubuntu?
<coconut> lotuspsychje: yes, although i still have to buy the laptop
<lotuspsychje> coconut: wich brand of ssd is that?
<coconut> let me check...
<flying_sausages> hey guys, did anyone have success on a Linux raid system when trying to upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04? I have had problems with the grub every time
<flying_sausages> I've got Raid1 /boot and Raid5 root
<flying_sausages> trying to install it on all 4 disks succeeds, update-grub2 runs fine, but the system won't come back online (it's remote).
<coconut> lotuspsychje: 1 TB SSD-station, M.2 2280, NVMe, Opal(from vendor)    OR    one of the latest samsung EVO ssd's(might put that in the laptop myself)
<lotuspsychje> coconut: https://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/global.semi.static/Firmware_Update_Utility_UserManual.pdf
<coconut> thnx lotusps
<lotuspsychje> coconut: that laptop brand will be lenovo?
<coconut> yes, as it looks now the "x1 extreme gen2"
<coconut> or another if you recommend one...
<lotuspsychje> coconut: some lenovo types might offer firmware updates via software centre/fwupdate but not sure if they include the ssd firmware also
<coconut> well, we'll see
<lotuspsychje> !hardware | coconut take a look here also
<ubottu> coconut take a look here also: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<coconut> looooooking
<lotuspsychje> coconut: hardware not listen, mostly also work, but sometimes some chipsets might need bypass/workarounds/bug solve
<coconut> well... i only need to be honest with that then and supply some info
<coconut> just hope it would not be to hard doing so
<coconut> too
<lotuspsychje> coconut: another methos would be, updating ssd firmware from the Os that comes on your laptop first, then install ubuntu after
<lotuspsychje> *method
<coconut> yeah i might do that, but still want to see how far it will update from ubuntu first
<lotuspsychje> coconut: the users choice
<coconut> huhuh
<flying_sausages> fwupd no do?
<dabbill> What package adds the hybrid graphics to the dropdown menu where the sound and shutdown options are. I upgraded from 19.10 to 20.04. The graphics options are not there in 20.04. 
<lotuspsychje> dabbill: can you check wich driver you on, nvidia-smi ?
<dabbill> lotuspsychje: 440.64, just updated this morning
<lotuspsychje> dabbill: try to switch to one version down, there might be a glitch happened
<lotuspsychje> 435
<dabbill> lotuspsychje: I have tried 435, and several versions of 440. 
<lotuspsychje> oh?
<lotuspsychje> dabbill: you have the ubuntu graphics ppa enabled?
<dabbill> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> dabbill: so you dont have nvidia-settings is that what happens?
<flying_sausages> I just did an do-release-upgrade -d and the install didn't move the nic to netstat, is this a known bug?
<flying_sausages> anywhere I can check this?
<lotuspsychje> dabbill: apt policy nvidia-settings to see if its installed
<flying_sausages> allegedly it happens in debian 9 -> 10 too
<dabbill> lotuspsychje: I have nvidia-settings
<lotuspsychje> dabbill: what happens exactly then?
<dabbill> lotuspsychje: I do not have this menu options. https://twitter.com/killyourfm/status/1251139096338194432 
<lotuspsychje> dabbill: on 20.04 the nvidia drivers are included now, i would try purge the graphics ppa, try the original 435 as a test
<dabbill> lotuspsychje: tried that :) 
<lotuspsychje> dabbill: hybrid card with optimus?
<dabbill> lotuspsychje: Yes, laptop has intel / nvidia cards 
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> system up to date also i presume?
<dabbill> lotuspsychje: as of couple hours ago
<lotuspsychje> right
<dabbill> in nvidia-settings I can change the PRIME Profiles
<lotuspsychje> pastebin your dmesg please, ill go eat first, check after ok
<lotuspsychje> or if other volunteers can take a look
<lestac> apt policy nvidia-settings
<lestac> nvidia-settings:
<lestac>   Instalados: (ninguno)
<lestac>   Candidato:  390.77-0ubuntu0.18.04.1
<dabbill> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/xQqPZ1XQ
<lotuspsychje> dabbill: never saw those before: SGI_video_sync[4981]: segfault at e6 ip 0000562057352f92 sp 00007f07da7fa6c0 error 6 in teams[56205486f000+4bf6000]
<lotuspsychje> dabbill: and you got a lot of wifi disconnects at the end too
<felco> YAY, are we ready to release tomorrow?
<lotuspsychje> yes we are, all party hats in #ubuntu-release-party felco 
<felco> YAY \o/
<lotuspsychje> dabbill: can you confirm you are on kernel 5.4 -26 ?
<lotuspsychje> dabbill: check bug #1871041 see if its you?
<ubottu> bug 1871041 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 (Ubuntu) "Nvidia drivers not working with GeForce GTX 1650 Mobile / Max-Q" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1871041
<lotuspsychje> dabbill: another update bug #1867361
<ubottu> bug 1867361 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 (Ubuntu) "Nvidia graphics fail to start on 20.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867361
<AlexMax> Hi folks, I'm having a strange problem.  Whenever I switch users, or sometimes also when I use xrandr to change my scaling, there is a "ghost mouse pointer" that just hovers there doing nothing.
<AlexMax> I can move my real mouse around, but that other mouse just hangs sits there.
<AlexMax> It does not show up in screenshots.
<AlexMax> I'm using X sessions
<AlexMax> I seem to recall having some strange issues with that in Fedora as well, but I think the problems eventually went away after a while - possibly because of a kernel update?
<dabbill> lotuspsychje: yeah, been fighting with some APs that I think are dieing. 
<dabbill> lotuspsychje: kernel 5.4.0-26
<dabbill> lotuspsychje: laptop is hooked to a docking station, so not worried about wifi :) 
<dabbill> lotuspsychje: nvidia driver is working fine.
<vertion> Hi
<vertion> I installed focal fossa and for some reason the right speaker doesn't work... it is not a hardware issue.  I have gone into Sound settings and tested Left and Right speakers.  No sound on Right.  I have updated and restarted and had the issue since upgrade
<coconut> flying_sausages: i don't know, i have never used fwupd before
<flying_sausages> vertion: laptop?
<zvrk> vertion, run 'alsamixer' and check right speaker is muted 
<howarth> Definitely looks like 'nomodeset' got broken in 20.04
<howarth> The live usb boots fine into safe graphics for the current 19.10 image on a GTX680 but stays stuck on a black screen for the current daily cd image of 20.04
<howarth> This matches the breakage that I am seeing for the recovery boot (which fails unless I remove nomodeset)
<howarth> Weirdly, it doesn't seem to be a kernel bug because i installed the focal linux-generic kernels on 19.10 and it didn't break nomodeset
<howarth> I am assuming this may be breakage in nouveau?
<howarth> I guess the next step is to try to install the focal nouveau packages on 19.10 and see if that breaks nomodeset
<howarth> It is interesting that Fedora 32 stayed at 1.0.15 for nouveau rather than going to 1.0.16
<AlexMax> Any ideas for the floating mouse cursor on my machine?
<excited_buddha> Just had a 5min+ screen hang at lockscreen. Now ubuntu want to report the error. How do I see myself what went wrong?
<excited_buddha> I have the report problem dialog open, it says gnome shell crash.(ubuntu 20.04)
<tomreyn> /var/crash may have more information
<excited_buddha> I will check.
<tomreyn> you can run apport-unpack against .crash files there
<excited_buddha> raceback (most recent call last):  File "/usr/bin/apport-unpack", line 77, in <module>    pr.extract_keys(f, bin_keys, dir)  File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/problem_report.py", line 269, in extract_keys    raise ValueError('%s has no binary content' %ValueError: ['separator'] has no binary contentis the output of apport, Now what to do / How
<excited_buddha> to read the unpacked crash?
<excited_buddha> HAHA the ubuntu apport just crashed too... oh such an irony.
<excited_buddha> I know am looking for something with grep, I don't know what to look for in these files. I think its my nvidia driver that froze my gnome shell, when using grep "nvidia" *, it gives some error in journalErrors like : Nvidia_drm is in use, Nvidia is in use by Nvidia_modset, etc... If any one can point me to what I am looking for in crash, to locate
<excited_buddha> the cause of crash, it would be very helpful.
<tomreyn> excited_buddha: Did you upload it? if so, do you mind sharing your /var/lib/whoopsie/whoopsie-id ?
<excited_buddha> I can upload, I dont know where to? or you do you mean I just click the send report button or manually upload some where? tomreyn
<tomreyn> sending the report is what i mean
<excited_buddha> I just pressed send, let me see the ID
<excited_buddha> you mean the file? or the data in the whoopsie-id file?
<tomreyn> it should add a new record to the top of the URL printed by this script:    echo https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/$(sudo cat /var/lib/whoopsie/whoopsie-id)
<tomreyn> the data in the whoopsie-id file
<tomreyn> but it may take half an hour or so for this new record to be added
<excited_buddha> is my ID safe to share here?
<excited_buddha> I have it..
<tomreyn> anyone who has it can look at the list of errors you reported at the abive location
<excited_buddha> 6eb94b54e1a4c59d03449cc89adb98754929d50a9417d819c79ddf7849b74eadd80e756cb6a035fbd03a550bb9e9650fa0675f502f3eb98a32a9dd4daf9ef056
<tomreyn> so this makes it https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/6eb94b54e1a4c59d03449cc89adb98754929d50a9417d819c79ddf7849b74eadd80e756cb6a035fbd03a550bb9e9650fa0675f502f3eb98a32a9dd4daf9ef056
<excited_buddha> yes i think it is uploaded
<tomreyn> so 03:04 is "just now"?
<excited_buddha> the first one is gnome shell, it happened twice, I left my laptop for a few minute, screen locked(as intended) did not open when I tried to press any keys, All I got was a black screen.
<excited_buddha> Uploaded just now
<excited_buddha> I did not press the send on that for all this time, coz I was worried I would lose the crash, I wanted to investigate.
<excited_buddha> Can you help me with it? or lead me in the direction of someone or soemwhere I can get help with this, coz I want to lock my screen again.
<tomreyn> i will probably not be able to help much, but maybe i can point you at an existing error after your upload was analyzed.
<tomreyn> s/error/bug report/
<excited_buddha> that would be very helpful
<excited_buddha> s/error/bug report/ what is this?
<tomreyn> ah sorry, that's my way of saying: "i really wanted to write this: maybe i can point you at an existing bug report after your upload was analyzed."
<tomreyn> (i.e. "please subsitute 'error' by 'bug report' in what i just said because i typed it incorrectly")
<excited_buddha> Ah okay
<tomreyn> i see the nvidia error messages you discussed earlier
<excited_buddha> now I get it, thanks this, learned a new way of saying things.
<tomreyn> ... but it's not clear (to me) whether they're symptomatic or even directly related.
<excited_buddha> but can't say what caused the shell to not wake up (display properly) after I woke screen from lock.( maybe its X11 bugging)
<excited_buddha> will ubuntu team take a look at it ever?
<tomreyn> you're using X11 though, right, not wayland?
<excited_buddha> X11.
<excited_buddha> 20.04 has x11 i think only
<excited_buddha> s/'i think'/only ; s/only/'i think'
<tomreyn> these crash reports serve as a kind of stack of data which analysis is run over, developers use it to get a better idea of how often users run into the same kinds of problems, so they'll know what needs to be fixed most urgently.
<excited_buddha> ofcourse
<tomreyn> they may and will occasionally also inspect those reports individually while working on fixing one of these crashes
<excited_buddha> yes I understand
<tomreyn> there's no guarantee that someone will inspect your individual submission, though
<tomreyn> did you install nvidia drivers using ubuntu-drivers / the ubuntu settings GUI?
<tomreyn> GUI=graphical user interface, so the graphical "settings" application
<excited_buddha> Yes, the latest 440, but now I am thinking to revert to 390. or maybe the xorg one. coz I dont game.
<excited_buddha> thanks for explaining, but I am aware of GUI.
<excited_buddha> I will make a new crash report, if it crashes again with the 390, or xorg.
<excited_buddha> Thanks for your time tomreyn
<tomreyn> i'm not really into nvidia very much. i know there's some listings on nvidia.com suggesting which driver should be used for which card. but i found them to be unreliable.
<tomreyn> and sometimes contradicting
<tomreyn> excited_buddha: you'Re welcome. i didn't get to look at your latest upload / report, yet, though
<tomreyn> it's probably still waiting (in queue) to being (automatically) analyzed.
<tomreyn> when it's done it'll be listed on top of your  errors.ubuntu.com link from above
<excited_buddha> oh okay 
<howarth> FYI, users with nvidia cards might want to check that the safe graphics boot from the live usb works. I am finding on my GTX680 that it hangs on the nomodeset that uses/
<howarth> I am trying to pin down the origin as it doesn't exist in 19.10
<howarth> It also causes the recovery boot to hang.
<howarth> I know that the kernel isn't the cause since I can install focals kernel on 19.10 and nomodeset still works
<tomreyn> did you try     nomodeset nouveau.modeset=1   ?
<howarth> not yet, my next test is to try downgrading plymouth in 20.04 to the 19.10 version
<howarth> that went from libplymouth4 to libplymouth5 for casper dependencies
<howarth> I'm more interesting in finding the culprit for a sensible bug report than hacking a workaround
<excited_buddha> howarth It worked for me in safe graphics, as I ran with it the first time I tried to install 20.04
<howarth> It is really my only gripe with 20.04
<howarth> what card?
<tomreyn> lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999 
<excited_buddha> MX 150 (laptotp)
<tomreyn> maybe you exceeded the attention span? ;-)
<Bashing-om> howarth: If it will help - I have GeForce GT 710. 20.04 currently on nouvea - if it will help I can see what results in installing the 440 version driver ( throw away install).
<tomreyn> howarth's gone
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: thanks - so much for my thoughts :(
<valorie> bug reports discovered during test which are linked on the ISO tracker will be looked at
<valorie> although the earlier they are reported there, the more likely to be fixed
<excited_buddha> Hey Bashing-om Dont worry, it can help me
<excited_buddha> If you could be so kind to do the install? and report after restarting(if needed, unlikely), opening a few apps, Locking screen, letting screen go dark/black/blank/oFF, and then try to login again.
<excited_buddha> Bashing-om could you ?
<Bashing-om> excited_buddha: Well I can - is on another drive - ya got time to await here for my results ?
<excited_buddha> I do.
<excited_buddha> ETA?
<excited_buddha> 20 min~
<Bashing-om> excited_buddha: Ho-kay be a whilke to back out, reboot into 20.04 and run the install. 
<Bashing-om> while*
<excited_buddha> i'll be here.
<excited_buddha> valorie how can i link my crash to iso tracker? do i have to go through the iso testing instructions?
<valorie> find the one that most closely matches how you installed
<valorie> which testcase
<valorie> and when you report your result there is a place to link your BR
<valorie> just the number is needed
<valorie> so first you find the flavor then the ISO you used, then the testcase
<valorie> bit of drilling down
<excited_buddha> which number? my whoopsie ID?
<excited_buddha> been there i can do this much, then?
<excited_buddha> i upoaded the crash for now, to make BR, do I do it in launchpad? or it done auto?
<excited_buddha> never created a BR
<valorie> aha!
<valorie> well it's pretty easy -- from inside the install you are reporting about, if possible, from a term: ubuntu-bug packagename
<valorie> if you don't know the packagename ask and we'll figure it out
<valorie> install or live-session, I should say
<excited_buddha> apport collecting info now
<excited_buddha> i think this created the .chash file in /var/crash right? i already uploaded that. I ask again, what number you reffer to up, when you said "just the number is needed?
<valorie> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<valorie> lemme see if I can find a sample BR
<valorie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chrony/+bug/1872902 for instance
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1872902 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Focal) "Upgrade to Focal now removes chrony" [Critical,Triaged]
<valorie> you would put in 1872902
<valorie> once you finish the bug report in launchpad the URL will change and you can see the number in your browser
#ubuntu+1 2020-04-23
<excited_buddha> yes thanks
<excited_buddha> here it is
<excited_buddha> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1874345
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1874345 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Gnome shell x11 freez after waking from off-locked-screen" [Undecided,New]
<excited_buddha> will do rest later, got to cook
<valorie> dinner time here as well
<lestac> o/ ! in what time fossa is released?
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: Welp: nvidia driver fails still to build on 20.04 :(
<guiverc> lestac, I don't know, but my guess is before 2100 UST time today (23-jul)
<lestac> sorry, UST is same to UTC ?
<guiverc> yeah
<valorie> lestac: when it's ready
<valorie> they never hold back once all the critical bugs are fixed and ISOs are spun
<valorie> also, everything has just been respun, so testing is needed!
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<dabbill> lotuspsychje: good morning :) 
<lotuspsychje> hey dabbill any progress on the nvidia thing?
<dabbill> lotuspsychje: nope
<lotuspsychje> maybe you could file a bug dabbill ?
<dabbill> lotuspsychje: yeah, once i get some time to dig in to it a bit more
<lotuspsychje> or maybe is Bashing-om wants to check
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: <dabbill> What package adds the hybrid graphics to the dropdown menu where the sound and shutdown options are. I upgraded from 19.10 to 20.04. The graphics options are not there in 20.04.
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: I a bit ago attempted to install nvidia driver - fails still to build :(
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: dabbill tested a few versions of 440, 435 and also the ones from ubuntu graphics ppa, no dice
<dabbill> nVidia driver is working fine for me, just do not have the primus / optimus options under the power options dropdown menu in Gnome.
<Bashing-om> dabbill: I do not run gnome DE - but let me see what I can find.
<Bashing-om> dabbill: what shows ' sudo -H nvidia-settings " that one ?
<dabbill> Bashing-om: the nvidia-settings opens
<Bashing-om> dabbill: Sorry not finding other places to look - As I am not on the system with Nvidia driver can not look here.
<CarlFK>  http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/412/builds - why is "Ubuntu Desktop amd64 (disabled)"  that and crossed out? 
<guiverc> CarlFK, I'd just use daily; ie. http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds
 * guiverc never looks at final/beta/etc... always grabs latest daily & lets iso.qa.ubu sort out which I'm using
<Guma> Hello, I got new USB BT module. After plugging it to my machine running 18.04 Mate with latest updates I see this in dmesg
<Guma> bluetooth hci0: Direct firmware load for rtl_bt/rtl8761a_config.bin failed with error -2
<CarlFK> guiverc: your url links to "WARNING: This image is OVERSIZED"  - the 412 doesn't have that warning 
<Guma> uetooth: hci0: RTL: cfg_sz -2, total sz 20204
<valorie> CarlFK: presumably being respun
<Guma> Bluetooth: hci0: command 0xfc20 tx timeout
<valorie> Guma: this channel is about 20.04
<valorie> try #ubuntu
<guiverc> CarlFK, I don't get any errors.. I can't help sorry. 
<Guma> I am testing this on 20.04
<Guma> that is why I am here :)
<Guma> Looks like this file is missing  rtl_bt/rtl8761a_config.bin
<Guma> But this one exists. hci0: RTL: rtl: loading rtl_bt/rtl8761a_fw.bin
<Guma> and loads fine
<valorie> ah
<Guma> Here is some dmesg https://pastebin.com/zt6g9HSn
<Guma> Looks like other distros are having same problem
<Guma> Here is interesting recent post
<Guma> https://lkml.org/lkml/2020/4/10/287
<ubuking> hi
<graingert> is it out yet?
<lotuspsychje> not yet
<lotuspsychje> !party | graingert 
<ubottu> graingert: Please remember that our support channels are for technical support and not general chat. To countdown to !focal release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party. Thank you! :)
<luna_> later tonight
<graingert> ty
<luna_> np
<lotuspsychje> luna_: you dont know that, could be early too
<lotuspsychje> its out when its out
<luna_> well later today then
<lotuspsychje> or right now and not later
<lotuspsychje> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compiz): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.9.14.1+20.04.20200211-0ubuntu1 (focal), package size 557 kB, installed size 4472 kB
<molinot> !isitout
<ubottu> It's not out yet! Come visit #ubuntu-release-party and hang out. Don't forget your party hat!
<ubuking> Hi
<luna_> hey
<ubuking> !isitout
<ubottu> It's not out yet! Come visit #ubuntu-release-party and hang out. Don't forget your party hat!
<iconoclasthero> Any idea what "/usr/lib/git-core/git-remote-https: /usr/local/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libffi.so.7: no version information available (required by /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libp11-kit.so.0)" means?
<molinot> !isitout
<ubottu> It's not out yet! Come visit #ubuntu-release-party and hang out. Don't forget your party hat!
<Seveas> iconoclasthero: that you're messing around with LD_LIBRARY_PATH and breaking your system.
<lotuspsychje> byebye, see you next LTS :p
<Guma> Hello. I posted yesterday about missing loading rtl_bt/rtl8761a_fw.bin on 20.04 while trying to use BT USB dongle. Is this a know issue? Or is there a work around?
<Guma> Opps the above exist but this on is missing rtl_bt/rtl8761a_config.bin
<howarth> Debugging the nomodeset regression in 20.04 is proving insanely difficult. Moving 19.10 to the 20.04 kernel packages doesn't trigger it. Regressing 20.04 back to the 19.10 copies of initramfs-tools-bin, busybox-initramfs, plymouth, udev, kmod and grub all still exhibit the bug.
<howarth> Since the recovery boot isn't using X, I would have thought those would have been sufficient to pinpoint the offending package.
<howarth> It is annoying that there isn't some bulk archive of all of the prior live cd builds in the focal development cycle.
<howarth> If such an archive existed, I could at least walk back through them until I found the date when the nomodeset regression was introduced.
<howarth> I've basically walked through the dependencies of casper (since the safe graphics live usb boot has the same regression with nomodeset)
<luna_>  
<sumagna> hello
<sumagna> i want to know how to stop notifications about spotify playing music
<sumagna> i had stopped it in 19.10
<sumagna> just by stopping spotify from sending notifs
<sumagna> in 20.04, it sends notifs even if i turned them off for spotify
<sumagna> so what to do
* dax changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: N/A | Schedule: N/A | Download: N/A (downloading often? see http://ubottu.com/y/zsync ) | For 20.04 support, see #ubuntu
<oerheks> yay
<sumagna> yay
<AlexMax> I don't have to do anything special as someone using prerelease 20.04 do I?
<AlexMax> It's like Debian, right?  Where your system just "becomes" 20.04 LTS?
<hggdh> AlexMax: correct
<Seveas> AlexMax: yeah, just apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<KjetilK> I'm trying to follow TJ-'s https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019
<dax> 20.04 stuff goes in #ubuntu now, since it's released :)
<KjetilK> dax: OK, fine :-)
#ubuntu+1 2020-04-24
<iconoclasthero> seveas:  If LD_LIBRARY_PATH was messed with, it wasn't by me.
<iconoclasthero> i don't mess with environmental variables.
<iconoclasthero> $ echo "$LD_LIBRARY_PATH"
<iconoclasthero> $
<iconoclasthero> also, i just realized that the error i happened to past was git, but this is also happening with apt:
<iconoclasthero> /usr/lib/apt/methods/http: /usr/local/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libffi.so.7: no version information available (required by /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libp11-kit.so.0)
<iconoclasthero> and that error repeats 12 times.
<lestac> hey! hello
<lestac> download is available?
<dax> !isitout
<ubottu> It's out! Downloads are on https://ubuntu.com/download and https://torrent.ubuntu.com/ and there's a party in #ubuntu-release-party!
<Guma> Looks like redhat is also effected by this issue i reported here yesterday
<Guma> v
<Guma> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1822831
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1822831 in linux-firmware "rtl8761b mis-identified as rtl8761a" [Unspecified,Closed: upstream]
<Guma> would it be possible for 20.04 point release include this fix?
<Guma> https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/11483367/
* housecat changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: Groovy Gorilla (20.10) | Schedule: http://ubottu.com/y/gg | Download: N/A (downloading often? see http://ubottu.com/y/zsync ) | For 20.04 support, see #ubuntu
<housecat> !info sgt-puzzles
<ubottu> sgt-puzzles (source: sgt-puzzles): Simon Tatham's Portable Puzzle Collection - 1-player puzzle games. In component universe, is extra. Version 20191231.79a5378-3 (focal), package size 1768 kB, installed size 9447 kB
<housecat> i should probably wait for the archive to open before i poke about that huh
<saxin> :D
<saxin> nice name for next version \o/
<jatt> mounting cifs partitions started to fail after a focal upgrade this week, the error log says:
<jatt> [ 1026.700518] CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -2
<jatt> is this a known problem?
<lotuspsychje> jatt: 20.04 support in #ubuntu now
<jatt> hm ok thanks
<kinghat> is there a spin that I can install to a 2gb drive?
<Guma> I was wondering. Ii I update from RC to today latest will I be exact as released gold?
#ubuntu+1 2020-04-25
<skookum> any word when do-release-upgrade -m server will find the new LTS?
<zoli77> hi, why cant i pxe boot via NFS with Ubuntu 20.04?
<zoli77> It worked with 19.10
<zoli77> I have the same config
<zoli77> also the ip=dhcp parameter is present
<tomreyn> skookum: nothing definitive, but roughly in august
<tomreyn> also, please move to #ubuntu for 20.04 questions
<skookum> Thanks, no further questions your honour.
<skookum> 😄
#ubuntu+1 2020-04-26
<lestac> 20.04 works really nice! gj to devs
<lestac> o/ ! i tried to install openweather, but have a warning symbol and can't active in tweaks/extensions, anyone knows what can be? thanks! :D
